# South Australia State Sponsorship



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Hi,
Has anyone applied for and waiting for SA SS decision? I know there is a Google doc but dont think anyone is following it anymore. This is the link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=62

Anyone else who has applied recently and waiting please do share your timelines.

Regards,
P


----------



## earldro

I just submitted my application for SA SS on the 21st, whats happening on your application?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

earldro said:


> I just submitted my application for SA SS on the 21st, whats happening on your application?


It got approved on 24 march.


----------



## earldro

pearljam said:


> It got approved on 24 march.


Congratulations... So it take around 8 weeks??


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

earldro said:


> Congratulations... So it take around 8 weeks??


It took more than 9 weeks as you can see from my sig.


----------



## earldro

pearljam said:


> It took more than 9 weeks as you can see from my sig.


Usin the iPhone app, so no signatures visible.. How long do u think it should take after state approval?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

earldro said:


> Usin the iPhone app, so no signatures visible.. How long do u think it should take after state approval?


Do you mean after state sponsorship approved and applying for 190 visa? I think it is taking around 5 weeks for a CO to be assigned after you lodge the 190 visa. Hope this helps.


----------



## earldro

pearljam said:


> Do you mean after state sponsorship approved and applying for 190 visa? I think it is taking around 5 weeks for a CO to be assigned after you lodge the 190 visa. Hope this helps.


Yes after applying for 190... An after CO assigned its anybody's guess  the reason I'm asking is because in June I lose 10 points due to age


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

earldro said:


> Yes after applying for 190... An after CO assigned its anybody's guess  the reason I'm asking is because in June I lose 10 points due to age


Dont worry.. Iam sure you will get the approval for SS before June.


----------



## earldro

pearljam said:


> Dont worry.. Iam sure you will get the approval for SS before June.


Hi pearljam..

How are you doing? I got my SA sponsorship on 23rd Apr, in the processing if pitting together documents for DIAC application.. what's happening on your file??

Regards,

Earl


----------



## noobrex

Can you guys share the successfully comment statement for sa


----------



## Sharmaabhi

noobrex said:


> Can you guys share the successfully comment statement for sa


Hi Noobrex,

Wats d status of ur application. Did u get SA SS?


----------



## JP Mosa

Dear friends,

My SA SS approved today and got invitation for 190.

Good luck to you all

cheers
JP


----------



## Sharmaabhi

JP Mosa said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> My SA SS approved today and got invitation for 190.
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> cheers
> JP


Many many congratulations... all d best.


----------



## JP Mosa

Sharmaabhi said:


> Many many congratulations... all d best.


Thank You.....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

SA has the lowest rejection rate..and very fast processing time..see my signature..


----------



## blackmarch

Waiting for vetassess to approve .Intent to apply for SS SA under 190. Lodged my vetassess on 4/6/13.A long and anxious wait for them to approve.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Their processing time is 12 weeks..so wait for another two months..


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

What are some of the things that I need to prepare for before submission of SS for South Australia. 

Should I be reviewing opportunities on portals such as seek now?


----------



## Mroks

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> What are some of the things that I need to prepare for before submission of SS for South Australia.
> 
> Should I be reviewing opportunities on portals such as seek now?


Act fast as your occupation is under medium availability. https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

Below may help you
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Mroks said:


> Act fast as your occupation is under medium availability. https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
> 
> Below may help you
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements


I know! It changed from High Availability to Medium within a day of the release... Not really sure why... Till mid of June it was at Medium Availability too, and changed to low availability during the last week of June!

Also unfortunately, SA seems to be the only state inviting applications for Organization and Methods Analyst.

Thank you for that link about requirements!


----------



## sahil772

Hi Guys,

I ve got positive vetassess result this week and lodged SA SS today. I dont understand that vetassess website still show status as in progress but I have received positive outcome letter through post. 

Just concerned that as I ve mentioned refernce number of vetassess result and uploaded vetassess result also but if they want to verify from vetassess then wht they will show. 

Any inputs will be useful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sharmaabhi

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I ve got positive vetassess result this week and lodged SA SS today. I dont understand that vetassess website still show status as in progress but I have received positive outcome letter through post.
> 
> Just concerned that as I ve mentioned refernce number of vetassess result and uploaded vetassess result also but if they want to verify from vetassess then wht they will show.
> 
> Any inputs will be useful.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey,

Congrats. 

Why dont you drop a mail to Vetassess and tell them about your case. May be they forget to update it online.


----------



## J4nE

See my time line  SA SS


----------



## JP Mosa

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I ve got positive vetassess result this week and lodged SA SS today. I dont understand that vetassess website still show status as in progress but I have received positive outcome letter through post.
> 
> Just concerned that as I ve mentioned refernce number of vetassess result and uploaded vetassess result also but if they want to verify from vetassess then wht they will show.
> 
> Any inputs will be useful.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not a problem........ When they check with VETASSESS........by that time it will be updated......


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Hoping to be able to have a similar timeline soon  

Encouraging stuff this be!



Rocky Balboa said:


> SA has the lowest rejection rate..and very fast processing time..see my signature..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> See my time line  SA SS


why dont you see mine?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Hoping to be able to have a similar timeline soon
> 
> Encouraging stuff this be!


sure you will..good luck with your assessment results mate


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I ve got positive vetassess result this week and lodged SA SS today. I dont understand that vetassess website still show status as in progress but I have received positive outcome letter through post.
> 
> Just concerned that as I ve mentioned refernce number of vetassess result and uploaded vetassess result also but if they want to verify from vetassess then wht they will show.
> 
> Any inputs will be useful.
> 
> Thanks in advance


dont worry about it..they wont contact vetassess, just the letter is enough


----------



## sahil772

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Why dont you drop a mail to Vetassess and tell them about your case. May be they forget to update it online.



Thanks mate.. I m thinking to wait, may be they will update in few days


----------



## sahil772

Guys, 

I have shown AUD 15000 cash in hand for SA SS and AUD 13000 in other assets. Just want to check if that should be sufficient. How much u guys have declared in SA.
SS. We are husband and wife moving there. My agent was asking to increase cash component more but i could not. 

SA website gives figure of 25000-30000 for primary and 1 dependent.

Thanks


----------



## sahil772

earldro said:


> Hi pearljam..
> 
> How are you doing? I got my SA sponsorship on 23rd Apr, in the processing if pitting together documents for DIAC application.. what's happening on your file??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Earl


Hi Pearl

What documents are required to be submitted to DIAC. 

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa

sahil772 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have shown AUD 15000 cash in hand for SA SS and AUD 13000 in other assets. Just want to check if that should be sufficient. How much u guys have declared in SA.
> SS. We are husband and wife moving there. My agent was asking to increase cash component more but i could not.
> 
> SA website gives figure of 25000-30000 for primary and 1 dependent.
> 
> Thanks


Thats enough.......We showed AUD 10K in Assets & AUD 20K in cash.........its not an issue.....when you declare anything btw AUD 25K - 30K...


----------



## sahil772

Thanx Mosa ... but I think they r more interesting in cash component as that is liquid. So ur case was favourable. My agent also advised about 20k as ideal figure. But do u knw anybody who showed figure like me or may be less in cash ang got through. 

Also I wud request anybody in this forum to share their information as I wud be more clear in this issue.

Another thing I want to clear is that when we file to DIAC, we to show funds as wht we declare in sa ss or DIAC has some additional requirements as to minimum cash.

Thank in advance


----------



## JP Mosa

sahil772 said:


> Thanx Mosa ... but I think they r more interesting in cash component as that is liquid. So ur case was favourable. My agent also advised about 20k as ideal figure. But do u knw anybody who showed figure like me or may be less in cash ang got through.
> 
> Also I wud request anybody in this forum to share their information as I wud be more clear in this issue.
> 
> Another thing I want to clear is that when we file to DIAC, we to show funds as wht we declare in sa ss or DIAC has some additional requirements as to minimum cash.
> 
> Thank in advance


I don't think that's a problem...only thing you need to prove them that you can use that money anytime.......


----------



## Rocky Balboa

In my case they didnt ask for bank statements or other proof. just declaration was enough to get me a approval in the same day


----------



## JP Mosa

Rocky Balboa said:


> In my case they didnt ask for bank statements or other proof. just declaration was enough to get me a approval in the same day



SA don't ask  any proof.....you just need to declare....that's all.......But when DIAC asks......you need show them source of funds as well as with evidence of funds......


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I have not come across a single case where DIAC asked applicants to show source of funds and its evidence..maybe i am not aware of..DIAC only checks with employers to verify employment claims made on the EOI and eVisa application.


----------



## JP Mosa

Rocky Balboa said:


> I have not come across a single case where DIAC asked applicants to show source of funds and its evidence..maybe i am not aware of..DIAC only checks with employers to verify employment claims made on the EOI and eVisa application.


That's true.......but they are just doubts buddy....


----------



## sahil772

Thanks buddies...All u r inputs r very useful. 

I have seen SA website, they say as per guideline they recommend that on arrival to SA offshore applicant should bring AUD 20000 in cash.

But that is amount which they r asking to bring on arrival. Is it anywhere specified that u ve show AUD 20000 in cash while applying for SA SS. I am little concerned coz I have shown AUD 15000 in cash and AUD 13000 as other assets. I meet combined cash and other assests requirements. 

Thanks to evryone...


----------



## sahil772

Rocky Balboa said:


> In my case they didnt ask for bank statements or other proof. just declaration was enough to get me a approval in the same day


Hi Rocky,

U r lucky man. Ur case seems to moving in each stage faster. which occupation u r applyin under.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Thank you... this is a crazy month with that all that waiting time... :fingerscrossed:



Rocky Balboa said:


> sure you will..good luck with your assessment results mate


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sahil772 said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> U r lucky man. Ur case seems to moving in each stage faster. which occupation u r applyin under.


Environmental Consultant.


----------



## tanbd

Hi guys, just wondering, any of you recently submitted SS for SA (on/after 10 July)???? Just wondering if you do, then how long it took SA to get back to you. Just curious even though SA website indicates current processing time for 489/190 is 3 weeks. Another issue, anyone has any idea what finish date to put for current employment for EOI??? I know SA wants you to put the date you submit your application, is it same for EOI or just leave that place as its indicate you still current employee there??


----------



## sahil772

Hi tanbd

I ve submitted sa ss on 02 aug.. wht about u ?...

In eoi u ve leave space for finish date ur current employment.


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Hi tanbd
> 
> I ve submitted sa ss on 02 aug.. wht about u ?...
> 
> In eoi u ve leave space for finish date ur current employment.


Hi Sahil772, 

Did mine today as got my result letter from Vetassess today... Let see how long it take.. Keep me posted if you hear something from them, I'll do the same.


----------



## sahil772

Sure tanbd.. how much cash in hand nd other assets u shwd . I m concerned as I declared aud 15000 in cash nd 13000 as other assets. .


----------



## JP Mosa

sahil772 said:


> Sure tanbd.. how much cash in hand nd other assets u shwd . I m concerned as I declared aud 15000 in cash nd 13000 as other assets. .


Its not a problem...but you must show AUD 20K ....when you enter SA........If SA asks you.......generally scenario.......what I observed ....is nobody straightaway enters SA....once they get their grant....


----------



## sahil772

U mean at the time of arrival in sa but not required @ da time of sa ss


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Sure tanbd.. how much cash in hand nd other assets u shwd . I m concerned as I declared aud 15000 in cash nd 13000 as other assets. .


Mate, I only showed cash no assets at all. Oh by the way, so far I know, you only require to provide evidence only if SA wants to cheek it & you need not absolutely bring that money with you to SA but need to provide enough evidence that you can access that amount whenever it is require.


----------



## JP Mosa

sahil772 said:


> U mean at the time of arrival in sa but not required @ da time of sa ss


whle applying SA SS you just need to claim....no proof required.....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

tanbd said:


> Mate, I only showed cash no assets at all. Oh by the way, so far I know, you only require to provide evidence only if SA wants to cheek it & you need not absolutely bring that money with you to SA but need to provide enough evidence that you can access that amount whenever it is require.


yes even when you register with the authorities after arrival to SA, you just need to tell them frankly i have this much money and i get monthly expenses from my parents or other sources back home..this is what i am going to tell them..plus my brother lives in Adelaide, he is a PR there and i wont be having 20,000 $ cash in hand while i reach there..its HUGE sum..dont worry about it..they wont send you back home just because you didnt carry that much amount as was stated earlier in the application..it is just a rough estimate some people spend more some less, some get monthly expense from their family, some land a job within the first month of their arrival to SA, it all depends on circumstances.


----------



## tanbd

Hi guys, just wondering, any of you recently submitted SS for SA or know someone who did (on/after 15 July)???? Just wondering if you do, then how long it took SA to get back to you with any response. Just curious, even though SA website indicates current processing time for 489/190 is 3 weeks.


----------



## tanbd

tanbd said:


> Hi guys, just wondering, any of you recently submitted SS for SA or know someone who did (on/after 15 July)???? Just wondering if you do, then how long it took SA to get back to you with any response. Just curious, even though SA website indicates current processing time for 489/190 is 3 weeks.


Not even a single person (this forum)!!!!! Quite surprised but I guess I should be happy as it probably means I have a better chance getting SS.... Let c.... If any of you come to know anything please keep it posted, will do the same..


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Not even a single person (this forum)!!!!! Quite surprised but I guess I should be happy as it probably means I have a better chance getting SS.... Let c.... If any of you come to know anything please keep it posted, will do the same..


Hi tanbd,

U forgot me. I already told u about my application date.


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Hi tanbd,
> 
> U forgot me. I already told u about my application date.


Sorry mate, totally forgot. Anyway, it seems like only 2 of us (this forum) so far applied after 15 July..would love to know how long SA actually take to process application, saw one who applied on 2 and got approved on 12. Informed me that time SA website showed avg. processing time 1 week but now as you know it's 3 week. Love to get it done by 16th, then we might be consider for 19  wishful thinking I know!!!! By the way, any updates on your side. My SA application still showing status submitted and no correspondent from SA in skillselect.


----------



## sahil772

My app status is also same. Mate if we dont lodge app with DIAC b4 1 SEP then we will ve to pay 15 % fee morel


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> My app status is also same. Mate if we dont lodge app with DIAC b4 1 SEP then we will ve to pay 15 % fee morel


Yea, I got to know it today. Shocking!!! DIAC using us like cash cows and milking us as much as possible. Where as country like Canada only charge $1100 & for degree equivalent letter $300, applying for aus we are required to send almost $4000 (visa & Vet) and still they want more. And now with another $500 increase. It's not a matter of joke with the ever hiking exchange rate against my currency.


----------



## sahil772

I was already struggling with fee increase dat was done on 1 july .

Wht do u think, we will b able to manage lodgement b4 01 sep..


----------



## sahil772

Now processing time has been updated 4 weeks. 

If anybody help me in understanding the criteria in which they process 190 visa as in if they process according to applications that is received first and descending or they do it for applications with higher points first and descending.


----------



## Kamal_MT

sahil772 said:


> My app status is also same. Mate if we dont lodge app with DIAC b4 1 SEP then we will ve to pay 15 % fee morel


Hi 

I applied SA SS on 23rd July and I'm also worrying about visa fees structure .If I unable to get within two weeks ,I need to pay about A$1000. Please share you get any updates .


----------



## sahil772

Kamal, u r still better placed. I m sure u will b able to get in b4 01 sep. They r processinf 11 july now


----------



## tanbd

Kamal_MT said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied SA SS on 23rd July and I'm also worrying about visa fees structure .If I unable to get within two weeks ,I need to pay about A$1000. Please share you get any updates .


Mate, you have applied more than a week before me, so my guess you will be informed earlier than me. Keep us posted, will do the same. By the way, what is your nominated occupation???


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Kamal, u r still better placed. I m sure u will b able to get in b4 01 sep. They r processinf 11 july now


Hey Sahil772, just wondering from where you able to learn about 11 July??? Did you call them or something?? It's like a month before and doesn't really goes with their online advertise time period (which is 3 weeks), so just checking. If it's valid then there is no way our application will be processed before 1st September.


----------



## blackmarch

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times
They have change to 4 weeks from now.


----------



## sahil772

Tanbd, processing time webpage was updatded yesterday nd now it shows 4 week nd also give u date that they r processing that is 11 july


----------



## Kamal_MT

tanbd said:


> Mate, you have applied more than a week before me, so my guess you will be informed earlier than me. Keep us posted, will do the same. By the way, what is your nominated occupation???


Hi tanbd

Electrical engineering Technician (312312).


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Tanbd, processing time webpage was updatded yesterday nd now it shows 4 week nd also give u date that they r processing that is 11 july


Thanks mate, haven't had time to check it as kinda busy with Eid festival but yea thanks for the info. So it seems like there is no way we gone make it before 1st sep. here goes my extra $500 ....also making me bit worried with my medium available occupation..


----------



## sahil772

Tanbd, I dont thnk medium will go away like that.. will at the max become low...wht is ur occupation?


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Tanbd, I dont thnk medium will go away like that.. will at the max become low...wht is ur occupation?


Hi sahil772, I truly hope so but if they only processed 11 days application so far and on 18 July my nominated occupation came down high to medium, that info makes me worried. Anyway, I did what I can, now things depends on good luck!!!! Hoe things works out for all of us.... Oh by the way it's 224711-Management Consultant.


----------



## Eyadshe

Hi guys,
I am willing to apply to SA SS as a sales representative 225411. My score is 60 only and i am a little bit worried about getting sponsorship approval from the state. Can anybody advise if SA require more than 60 points for some occupations to be approved ?


----------



## Surfer127

Eyadshe said:


> Hi guys,
> I am willing to apply to SA SS as a sales representative 225411. My score is 60 only and i am a little bit worried about getting sponsorship approval from the state. Can anybody advise if SA require more than 60 points for some occupations to be approved ?


Hey Eyadshe

SS requires only 55 points in EOI for eligibility. I will also be filing SA SS in oct, with 55 Points. You can go ahead with your applictaion. Hope this helps


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Eyadshe said:


> Hi guys,
> I am willing to apply to SA SS as a sales representative 225411. My score is 60 only and i am a little bit worried about getting sponsorship approval from the state. Can anybody advise if SA require more than 60 points for some occupations to be approved ?


i had 55 points before getting the approval


----------



## Eyadshe

Thank you Surfer and Rocky
This look promising, actualy my score is 55 without SS 5 points. Lets hope that we are all going to be invited and granting the visa.
Cheers


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yeah..go for it..


----------



## tanbd

Guys, just wondering, anyone applied for SA SS on or after 20 July got any updates/feedback yet???


----------



## sahil772

Hi friends, 
Can anybody tell how can we make amendments in SA SS. And if make amendments then will they consider the date when we ve done amendment or intial submission date for the decision making. 
Will this be ok to make amendments now as I dont want to make negative impression on them


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Hi friends,
> Can anybody tell how can we make amendments in SA SS. And if make amendments then will they consider the date when we ve done amendment or intial submission date for the decision making.
> Will this be ok to make amendments now as I dont want to make negative impression on them


Hi, there is no option for amendment for your already submitted application. If you go to my application & click submitted option it will take you to another page. Read the top part. It says you can copy your application which is already submitted and do the modification & then resubmit it again. You also require to send email to SA migration stateing which application you want them to consider else they will pick the latest one. Remember if you have done same mistake in your EOI that also requires modification. Hope that answer your question.


----------



## shishir

Hey guys,
where has it been said that the visa fees would be increased since sep,2013. unfortunately I have no idea about that.


----------



## sahil772

U mean if I make amendment then I will again ve to join the queue afresh. 
I actually thinkin to remove 1 job as that is not highly relevant. U can say it related to nominated occupation but to some extent. Would it be wise to do that.

Or should I leave it as it as my other 3 jobs are closely related. These 3 jobs can also make 5 points which I m claiming. Adding fourth job does not give me any advantage . If might as well keep fourth job if does not ve any negative impact.


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> U mean if I make amendment then I will again ve to join the queue afresh.
> I actually thinkin to remove 1 job as that is not highly relevant. U can say it related to nominated occupation but to some extent. Would it be wise to do that.
> 
> Or should I leave it as it as my other 3 jobs are closely related. These 3 jobs can also make 5 points which I m claiming. Adding fourth job does not give me any advantage . If might as well keep fourth job if does not ve any negative impact.


Yes, it seems like it as you have to resubmit it again.. So, unless you don't mind joining the queue afresh I'll say live it as it is.


----------



## tanbd

Another week went by but still no update from my side. I thought SA are really punctual but seems like they are not. Anyone has any updates yet???


----------



## sahil772

Hi tanbd,
I m keeping the sa ss as it is showing all 4 jobs but I ve made my 2 out of my total 4 jobs as irrelevant in EOI. For that I dont think I need to file sa ss again coz technically I m showing 4 jobs at both places but I m not claiming points in EOI. 

I think our result will b very close to 30 aug. Being 31st aug as saturday , I dont think they will work on that day. In case , they give result on 30th, then can we file evisa on last day before fee increase I.e. saturday 31st.


----------



## Gurdjieff

sahil772 said:


> Hi tanbd,
> I m keeping the sa ss as it is showing all 4 jobs but I ve made my 2 out of my total 4 jobs as irrelevant in EOI. For that I dont think I need to file sa ss again coz technically I m showing 4 jobs at both places but I m not claiming points in EOI.
> 
> I think our result will b very close to 30 aug. Being 31st aug as saturday , I dont think they will work on that day. In case , they give result on 30th, then can we file evisa on last day before fee increase I.e. saturday 31st.


Hi Sahil / Tanbd...where does it say that fees will increase after 31 Aug 2013?


----------



## Gurdjieff

Gurdjieff said:


> Hi Sahil / Tanbd...where does it say that fees will increase after 31 Aug 2013?


Please ignore. Got it on Google. DIAC has not published yet, but lots of non DIAC sites confirm the 15% increase after 1 Sep. Oh well, we'll have to live with that, I guess!


----------



## raj1987

*raj87*

Hi guys... I lodged my SS with south australia on the 19 of july and I haven't heard anthing yet... Did any of you who lodged around that time received an invitation?


----------



## raj1987

*Raj87*



Gurdjieff said:


> Hi Sahil / Tanbd...where does it say that fees will increase after 31 Aug 2013?




i confirmed it with my agent and he said there will be a definite increase of fees of15% by september 1


----------



## sahil772

Raj u will get ur result today as SA is processing 19 july now.


----------



## Kamal_MT

sahil772 said:


> Raj u will get ur result today as SA is processing 19 july now.


Hi Sahil

Where did you check ? I have checked SA immigration website doesn't appear .


----------



## raj1987

Hi sahil,

Is there a website where i can check that.... hopefully it will come today


----------



## sahil772

Kamal, 
My friend has emailed them and got this revert.


----------



## sahil772

Raj All the best ...


----------



## Gurdjieff

raj1987 said:


> i confirmed it with my agent and he said there will be a definite increase of fees of15% by september 1


Thanks Raj


----------



## tanbd

ambproject said:


> What are processing dates now ? they have three stages last is final decision phase presently which dates are in progress at this time their site says only 11 i applied on 24th so what applications are in progress


Mate, what 3 stages you are talking about???? As, if you log online, it just says your application either submitted or decision have been made (if not that field is empty) so wondering what you are refering to.. Anyway, Sahil informed (check previous/this page) that his mate emailed & SA informed they are currently processing 19 July..


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Raj u will get ur result today as SA is processing 19 july now.


Sahil, thanks for the info.. Seems like they are making very slow progress and making me really impatient 

By the way Raj, any updates on your side as it seems like they are dealing with your submission date??? Keep us posted mate..


----------



## sahil772

ambproject said:


> I inquired from SA they told me about three stages first is gone after 24 hours where they check that every thing required is in order then they assess the application which took app three weeks after that is decision phase which app took two weeks


Amb, 

As per 3 satges that u r referring, it becomes 5 (3+2) weeks but their avg is 4 weeks now.


----------



## tanbd

ambproject said:


> I inquired from SA they told me about three stages first is gone after 24 hours where they check that every thing required is in order then they assess the application which took app three weeks after that is decision phase which app took two weeks


Thanks for the info mate. So, the way they informed you, they will take around 5 weeks. That's just way too long compare to few other states. Mate, just wondering do you know whether make contact with the employer?? I think, I'll get in touch with my HR, and request them to reply promptly if they do, otherwise it will take ages the way they are dealing.


----------



## sahil772

Dear Forum members, 

Pls share ur outcomes as and when u receive it. It will boost other members as well. 

Would appreciate information from silent members as well. 

Raj, 
We all waiting to get update from u. 

Thanx Guys


----------



## raj1987

Sahil,

Unforrtunately I didnt get an invite yesterday. I lodged my Eoi and Ss with an agent and i havent heard anything. Looking at the list who received an invite, mostly are engineers, accountants and IT. I just feel like I dont belong as I am a Registered Nurse.lol But I have read somewhere that once your SS has been approve, you will get an Invitation without having to wait for the usual rounds of invitation release? Does anyone know if this is right?


----------



## Kamal_MT

raj1987 said:


> Sahil,
> 
> Unforrtunately I didnt get an invite yesterday. I lodged my Eoi and Ss with an agent and i havent heard anything. Looking at the list who received an invite, mostly are engineers, accountants and IT. I just feel like I dont belong as I am a Registered Nurse.lol But I have read somewhere that once your SS has been approve, you will get an Invitation without having to wait for the usual rounds of invitation release? Does anyone know if this is right?


Hi Raj

Do you know any one get invitation after July 11? So far I cant find any one got invite from SA after July 11. Please share if came to know.


----------



## JP Mosa

raj1987 said:


> Sahil,
> 
> Unforrtunately I didnt get an invite yesterday. I lodged my Eoi and Ss with an agent and i havent heard anything. Looking at the list who received an invite, mostly are engineers, accountants and IT. I just feel like I dont belong as I am a Registered Nurse.lol But I have read somewhere that once your SS has been approve, you will get an Invitation without having to wait for the usual rounds of invitation release? Does anyone know if this is right?


190 SS invite doesn't fall in invitation rounds...........they are only for 189 & 489.......once your SS is approved...you get invitation.....so no worries.....


----------



## raj1987

Kamal_MT said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> Do you know any one get invitation after July 11? So far I cant find any one got invite from SA after July 11. Please share if came to know.




I think there are only few (1-2)who got it mate


----------



## s_agrasen

*225411*



Eyadshe said:


> Hi guys,
> I am willing to apply to SA SS as a sales representative 225411. My score is 60 only and i am a little bit worried about getting sponsorship approval from the state. Can anybody advise if SA require more than 60 points for some occupations to be approved ?


so what happened to your application? i am at same level having 60points and waiting for sa ss.....


----------



## raj1987

JP Mosa said:


> 190 SS invite doesn't fall in invitation rounds...........they are only for 189 & 489.......once your SS is approved...you get invitation.....so no worries.....


Thanks JP.... I am really hoping and praying that I will get that before the 30th at least so I don't need to pay the extra 15% that is still a lot of money considering what we are already paying for the whole process....


----------



## s_agrasen

Kamal_MT said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> Do you know any one get invitation after July 11? So far I cant find any one got invite from SA after July 11. Please share if came to know.


i have just applied on last week??? what do you say on such application?


----------



## raj1987

sahil772 said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> Pls share ur outcomes as and when u receive it. It will boost other members as well.
> 
> Would appreciate information from silent members as well.
> 
> Raj,
> We all waiting to get update from u.
> 
> Thanx Guys



Sahil,

I agree with you mate... Its good to see how everyone is progressing and it does ease the agony a but... So keep us updated guys


----------



## raj1987

s_agrasen said:


> i have just applied on 14th August??? what do you say on such application?


hi S__agresen,

On their website it does say that they started processing application lodged on the 11 July and the site was updated 9 august. So hopefully you will get results by the 14 of September as they are now taking 4 weeks to process our applications. Unfortunately i lodged mine on the 19 July but still hasn't heard anything....


----------



## sahil772

It could be possible that they r coming with result for the batches as in for 3 or 4 days result in 1 day and then next 3 or 4 days. 
As somebody in the forum said earlier, that there r 3 stages for SS. 

But this is what i Believe.


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> It could be possible that they r coming with result for the batches as in for 3 or 4 days result in 1 day and then next 3 or 4 days.
> As somebody in the forum said earlier, that there r 3 stages for SS.
> 
> But this is what i Believe.


Could be but my best guess, whenever they update SNOL list according to date thats the date they issue decision on our application. Problem is I haven't found one single applicant in this forum who applied for SA SS after 10 July & received it.

In another thread a Pakistani guy was saying SA made contact with him as he has submitted application with Vetassess fax result but SA requires original scan copy. Asked him/her to share SA SS application submission date to get some idea about the processing date but no response so far. 

I'll request all forum members (both active & silent) to share any updated info regarding SA SS as we all are worried and any good/bad info atleast cheer us up and boost some confidence. Thank you guys.

Btw as per as I know WA,ACT and NSW processing application way faster and got to know 2 ppl who had submitted SS application for WA on 2 & 4 August got their approval.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Could be but my best guess, whenever they update SNOL list according to date thats the date they issue decision on our application. Problem is I haven't found one single applicant in this forum who applied for SA SS after 10 July & received it.
> 
> In another thread a Pakistani guy was saying SA made contact with him as he has submitted application with Vetassess fax result but SA requires original scan copy. Asked him/her to share SA SS application submission date to get some idea about the processing date but no response so far.
> 
> I'll request all forum members (both active & silent) to share any updated info regarding SA SS as we all are worried and any good/bad info atleast cheer us up and boost some confidence. Thank you guys.
> 
> Btw as per as I know WA,ACT and NSW processing application way faster and got to know 2 ppl who had submitted SS application for WA on 2 & 4 August got their approval.



Yes Tanbd, 

I agree with u that other states are processing faster. Julz (member), she applied on 2 aug to WA and she got approved today. BTW, Khanash (Pakistani guy) submitted on 18 july.


----------



## sahil772

ambproject said:


> well what i guess is that SA now is really pathetic and not moving as fast as they could or actually what they promised I Dont know if any one write to them or not what they are doing some thing under hand or so i don't know but things really look peculiar now


Theie avg time seems to be increasing.


----------



## tanbd

raj1987 said:


> Sahil,
> 
> Unforrtunately I didnt get an invite yesterday. I lodged my Eoi and Ss with an agent and i havent heard anything. Looking at the list who received an invite, mostly are engineers, accountants and IT. I just feel like I dont belong as I am a Registered Nurse.lol But I have read somewhere that once your SS has been approve, you will get an Invitation without having to wait for the usual rounds of invitation release? Does anyone know if this is right?


Raj,

I think you are talking about EOI invitation for submitting pr application. but to get that 1st u require approval from the state and we are interested on that approval. After getting the approval you will get invitated depending on visa catagory. (For 489 you have to wait for next round of invitation) 

I don't know whether you can access your EOI as you applied through agent but if you do log in & check the correspondence. I heard before approval state checks EOI & it appears on correspondence. So if you find anything there you can expect news really soon.

Anyway, all the best and hope you will able to post good news really soon


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Yes Tanbd,
> 
> I agree with u that other states are processing faster. Julz (member), she applied on 2 aug to WA and she got approved today. BTW, Khanash (Pakistani guy) submitted on 18 july.


Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## sahil772

Hey Tanbd,

I have juz seen that I have been given 1 more star and now I m 4 star in the forum. lol.


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Hey Tanbd,
> 
> I have juz seen that I have been given 1 more star and now I m 4 star in the forum. lol.


Lol Sahil, mate you just crack me up, hahaha. Good on you


----------



## sahil772

Raj,

You must ve sum response to ur application by now.


----------



## sahil772

For the past few days, We have not come across not even single approval from SA. I dont know what is happening guys. Request all the forum members to update any news regarding SA SS. I believe there will be other threads also where SA SS members must be subscribed to. Can we ask others SA SS members who are in other threads to subscribe to this thread also.


----------



## tanbd

ambproject said:


> today they are processing which dates of applications? i think one of us should call the or got some information by sending them some sort of email


Not a bad idea but I think whoever submitted their application on 19-23 July should call/email as you can positively informed them its more than 4 weeks and over the advertise timeline given online. People applied later period, I think we still have to wait as my best guess if we make contact we will be given reason that it is still less than 4 weeks.

I'm totally agree with Sahil. I haven't seen any single approval from SA after 5 July, which makes me worried. Something going on there, we just don't know what it is. & it also testing my patience when I find out people applying other state even after 7 August getting approval & invitation to submit their PR application.


----------



## raj1987

sahil772 said:


> Raj,
> 
> You must ve sum response to ur application by now.


I really don't know sahil, i haven't heard any news im starting to worry. My friend who submitted an 2nd week of July EOI for 189 got an invitation last monday.... Anyone who already received an invitation?


----------



## raj1987

Ill call my agent tomorrow morning as well and I will let you know guys....I agree I haven't seen any approval since 5 july... I am now thinking to lodge another EOI for 189 instead but I have read in some statements that if you submit 2 EOIs there is less possibility for you to get an invitation? Either of the visa 189/190 i will be siiting on 60 points anyway....any suggestions?


----------



## raj1987

ambproject said:


> Raj do you send them any sort of email asking for reason of being late


Not yet as i am bit busy lately.... ill email/call them tomorrow...


----------



## tanbd

raj1987 said:


> Ill call my agent tomorrow morning as well and I will let you know guys....I agree I haven't seen any approval since 5 july... I am now thinking to lodge another EOI for 189 instead but I have read in some statements that if you submit 2 EOIs there is less possibility for you to get an invitation? Either of the visa 189/190 i will be siiting on 60 points anyway....any suggestions?


Keep us posted mate... Now regarding your question, there is no way you will be sitting 60 points for both 189, 190 as 190 SS will provide you an extra 5 point to your total. So, if you want to proceed with 189 I'll suggest recheck your point calculation and remember you can only apply for 189 if your nominated occuation belongs to current SOL. Hope that helps.


----------



## sahil772

does DIAC really going to increase the fees from 1 sep ? But if that is the case then y r they not upating on their website? or is there possibilty that they r givin some extension. 

Raj,
we all will wait for ur update tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> does DIAC really going to increase the fees from 1 sep ? But if that is the case then y r they not upating on their website? or is there possibilty that they r givin some extension.
> 
> Raj,
> we all will wait for ur update tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks


Sahil, unfortunately it is confirmed. Check this link: http://library.constantcontact.com/...091886176-76/080813+Explanatory+Statement.pdf


----------



## sahil772

Thanks Tanbd,

I dont understand then y r they not updating DIAC website. Only 9 days left now.


----------



## JP Mosa

Guys........you should not ask why its getting late........ask them when will your application be considered and how far the process took place..........got any doubts....try contacting....DMITRE South Australia.......responsible for SA State nominations.............they are sole and whole decision makers on SA SS......

Cheers


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> Guys........you should not ask why its getting late........ask them when will your application be considered and how far the process took place..........got any doubts....try contacting....DMITRE South Australia.......responsible for SA State nominations.............they are sole and whole decision makers on SA SS......
> 
> Cheers


Mate, I'm sure whoever from this forum will contact with DMTTRE atleast have this sense not to challenge or argue with them why they are taking so much time. I do think, we are responsible & smart enough to direct our enquires in totally professional and intelligent manner as because it totally depends on them how they want to proceed with our application. Anyway, thank you for your suggestion and hopefully people will be responsible & smart enough to direct all their enquire not just pissed them off.


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> Mate, I'm sure whoever from this forum will contact with DMTTRE atleast have this sense not to challenge or argue with them why they are taking so much time. I do think, we are responsible & smart enough to direct our enquires in totally professional and intelligent manner as because it totally depends on them how they want to proceed with our application. Anyway, thank you for your suggestion and hopefully people will be responsible & smart enough to direct all their enquire not just pissed them off.


Mate,,,, that's what My point is......... When we consider professionalism...... There is no point posting " I want to ask why" is all. That matters........ Professionalism vanishes when one goes through frustration or restlessness...... I understand how it feels when one undergoes a feel of frustration....... Glad to know that I am of help.....


----------



## sahil772

Mosa, I though the phone number provided on SA SS website for skilled migrants +61 (8) 8303 2420 will be the concerned people who would be taking decision on our applications. Is that right or is it DMITRE South Australia ?


----------



## tanbd

Seems like no updates from the guys applied on 18-24 July yet??? I saw SA immigration updated their SNOL to today's date & thought someone should have their good news by now but looks like I was wrong


----------



## sahil772

Only 6 more working days to go for 31 Aug.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Due to influx of more applicants, they are processing really slowly..hope you guys get your SS application approved before 1st september.


----------



## sahil772

Raj,

Did u get to know anythin?


----------



## JP Mosa

ambproject said:


> Yeah professionalism demand patience but mate I think no one of us get excited during the time line they told us now they are claiming to get the applications done in 4 weeks but 5 weeks gone now news then we ought to raise some sort of questions that's what happening one do get their planning disturbed by this delay or simply they are misleading us if its the case then its not professionalism rather a bluff


Broda...... I understand how one feels when they have to wait more than they are asked to.......... But,,,, now a days,,,,,, most of COs are on short vacations......Info I got.....


----------



## sahil772

Check this link where SA is claiming that they r making improvemets in process and processing time and their time is comparable or better than other states.

*https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/sites/default/files/files/Changes at Immigration Factsheet May_0.pdf*


----------



## JP Mosa

ambproject said:


> but Case officers are of DIAC not states write?


but your case in SS also will be assigned to a particular some one my friend......


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Check this link where SA is claiming that they r making improvemets in process and processing time and their time is comparable or better than other states.
> 
> *https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/sites/default/files/files/Changes at Immigration Factsheet May_0.pdf*


That might be right if you check signature of Rocky Balboa who got it within 4 hours and with fax copy of Vetassess result and even jp mosa applied on 4 July got it within a week (12 if I'm not wrong). Something do happened after 10 July, that's my point the whole process got stuck for some reason... & that's worrys me. Anyway let see how it goes, I'm planning to get in touch with them on coming Thursday/ friday next week as mine will complete 4 weeks (working days)

Rocky Balboa, mate, I saw you posted you got SA SS with fax copy. Mate you just lucky, as you applied end of June. we came to know just a few days ago in this forum that, SA rejected application with fax copy of Vetassess result and asked to resubmit it again with original scan copy. So please don't confuse new applicant as my guess you guys got special consideration as when you submit your application it was close to end of the year and SA become liberal with all the laws which apparently no use now. Nothing personal mate, just stating the fact. Hope you understand my point.


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> but your case in SS also will be assigned to a particular some one my friend......


As per as I know, DIAC and each state (whether its SA or others) they are completely different govt. organization (1 is federal, 1 is state) hence will have completely different CO's. but I agree, they might go for holidays which could be a reason for the delay.


----------



## sahil772

Raj and Kamal,

I think u shud get in touch with SA SS on phone as u guys ve completed 4 weeks and ask them the reasn for the delay in polite way. They do answer phone and are helpful also.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> That might be right if you check signature of Rocky Balboa who got it within 4 hours and with fax copy of Vetassess result and even jp mosa applied on 4 July got it within a week (12 if I'm not wrong). Something do happened after 10 July, that's my point the whole process got stuck for some reason... & that's worrys me. Anyway let see how it goes, I'm planning to get in touch with them on coming Thursday/ friday next week as mine will complete 4 weeks (working days)
> 
> Rocky Balboa, mate, I saw you posted you got SA SS with fax copy. Mate you just lucky, as you applied end of June. we came to know just a few days ago in this forum that, SA rejected application with fax copy of Vetassess result and asked to resubmit it again with original scan copy. So please don't confuse new applicant as my guess you guys got special consideration as when you submit your application it was close to end of the year and SA become liberal with all the laws which apparently no use now. Nothing personal mate, just stating the fact. Hope you understand my point.



Mate thursday or friday wud be late as if there 3 stages then it might take 3 or 4 days to complete the application. It is also possible that after their approval their might be delay of 1 or 2 day for the invitation to be issued. friday is the last day in this month.


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> That might be right if you check signature of Rocky Balboa who got it within 4 hours and with fax copy of Vetassess result and even jp mosa applied on 4 July got it within a week (12 if I'm not wrong). Something do happened after 10 July, that's my point the whole process got stuck for some reason... & that's worrys me. Anyway let see how it goes, I'm planning to get in touch with them on coming Thursday/ friday next week as mine will complete 4 weeks (working days)
> 
> Rocky Balboa, mate, I saw you posted you got SA SS with fax copy. Mate you just lucky, as you applied end of June. we came to know just a few days ago in this forum that, SA rejected application with fax copy of Vetassess result and asked to resubmit it again with original scan copy. So please don't confuse new applicant as my guess you guys got special consideration as when you submit your application it was close to end of the year and SA become liberal with all the laws which apparently no use now. Nothing personal mate, just stating the fact. Hope you understand my point.


I submitted original scanned copy of EA assessment report to SA SS........ I think there won't be any special considerations in processing....... .....at times,,,,, EA .....VETASSES send scanned copies ,,,,,,, but clearly stating..... File copy ...Not for submission to DIAC.......... that may be the case for rejection.......... Besides...... I got it because I assessed my qualification along with Work experience in same EA report.........I applied very next day , when SA opened its SS SOL......... as I am aware that very less places allocated for my occupation........ 😄


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> I submitted original scanned copy of EA assessment report to SA SS........ I think there won't be any special considerations in processing....... .....at times,,,,, EA .....VETASSES send scanned copies ,,,,,,, but clearly stating..... File copy ...Not for submission to DIAC.......... that may be the case for rejection.......... Besides...... I got it because I assessed my qualification along with Work experience in same EA report.........I applied very next day , when SA opened its SS SOL......... as I am aware that very less places allocated for my occupation........ 😄


Jp Mosa, Mate, you most probably got me wrong. In my post I was basically refered to your situation so that people understand SA was really prompt during june to up until 1 week of July. I also remember SA website advertising 1 week processing time up until 2-3 week of july. Where as, now even with 4 weeks advertised time they are not meeting it. now regarding the fax copy, Rocky (other person i mention in my post) provided answer in a different thread whether that person should submit original or fax copy, he informed his situtation. he informed he got it with the fax copy so i have posted a recent situation where an applicant applied with fax result for SA SS and been asked to submit his SA SS application with original scan copy & also clearly mention on SA website they need original scan copy. i just want to make it clear. Thats it, hope it clear the confussion and thank you to clear how you have submitted your application should help new applicant.


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Mate thursday or friday wud be late as if there 3 stages then it might take 3 or 4 days to complete the application. It is also possible that after their approval their might be delay of 1 or 2 day for the invitation to be issued. friday is the last day in this month.


Mate, I think if I contact with them before those days I won't get anything concrete as they might just say you still left few days.


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> Jp Mosa, Mate, you most probably got me wrong. In my post I was basically refered to your situation so that people understand SA was really prompt during june to up until 1 week of July. I also remember SA website advertising 1 week processing time up until 2-3 week of july. Where as, now even with 4 weeks advertised time they are not meeting it. now regarding the fax copy, Rocky (other person i mention in my post) provided answer in a different thread whether that person should submit original or fax copy, he informed his situtation. he informed he got it with the fax copy so i have posted a recent situation where an applicant applied with fax result for SA SS and been asked to submit his SA SS application with original scan copy & also clearly mention on SA website they need original scan copy. i just want to make it clear. Thats it, hope it clear the confussion and thank you to clear how you have submitted your application should help new applicant.


when I applied on 4 th July, I submitted two applications for SA SS.........190 & 489.........After two days......I got amail from a guy from DMITRE......... stating that only one application will be considered for one individual.........asking me to claify .....which subclass I want to be considered.........mailed them back that I want to be considered for 190.........after....5 days....I got my SA SS approved............try to contact DMITRE with your application reference number through mail..........


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> when I applied on 4 th July, I submitted two applications for SA SS.........190 & 489.........After two days......I got amail from a guy from DMITRE......... stating that only one application will be considered for one individual.........asking me to claify .....which subclass I want to be considered.........mailed them back that I want to be considered for 190.........after....5 days....I got my SA SS approved............try to contact DMITRE with your application reference number through mail..........


Mate, just want to confirm the email add, is it: [email protected] if it is different can you please PM me e-mail add. Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> Mate, just want to confirm the email add, is it: [email protected] if it is different can you please PM me e-mail add. Thanks.


I always got e-mails from 

[email protected]

They always contacted through this e-mail only....


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> I always got e-mails from
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> They always contacted through this e-mail only....


Thanks dude, really appreciate


----------



## Kamal_MT

sahil772 said:


> Raj and Kamal,
> 
> I think u shud get in touch with SA SS on phone as u guys ve completed 4 weeks and ask them the reasn for the delay in polite way. They do answer phone and are helpful also.


Hi Sahil

Actually I go through agent who mention that we cant ask them unless any issue .

I heard recently one of my friend has working in Adelaide who told me that some immigrants made complaints against SA immigration due to lack of job opportunities but I'm not sure whether it is true or not . It might be a reason to delay the process. Moreover , they are really checking with local employment before give invitation .


----------



## tanbd

Kamal_MT said:


> Hi Sahil
> 
> Actually I go through agent who mention that we cant ask them unless any issue .
> 
> I heard recently one of my friend has working in Adelaide who told me that some immigrants made complaints against SA immigration due to lack of job opportunities but I'm not sure whether it is true or not . It might be a reason to delay the process. Moreover , they are really checking with local employment before give invitation .


Mate, I'm sorry to say but i doubt both your info. have any truth attached to it. Firstly, a few of the people have made contact with states & so far I know they do cooperate with valid & reasonable enquiries. Will able to provide more info hopefully by the end of next week. Now regarding 2nd issue, mate it sound totally absurd that new immigrants made complaints against SA immigration based on that they can't able to find jobs. General common sense says, You can complaint if their is evidence of unfair means or some mistake made from their side but not for the reason you can't find a job. It not their responsibility to provide you job. And normally they do research on the market demands (job market) & based on that they issue SNOL for their state. You can be sure they won't include any occupation which don't have any demand (lack of local people) on local job market. So, I won't agree with what your friends told you. If you said, SA economy is not doing good and because of that unemployment rate is increasing in SA and that concern SA immigration, I would have agree with you coz that's probably a valid reason but not for migrant complaining about lack of job opportunity. Here you also need to know, SA is not as populated as NSW or VIC or QLD so you should expect less opportunity than other states. It's consider regional Australia for a reason.

Anyway mate, I hope things starts to sot out soon & we all can share good news with each other


----------



## Rocky Balboa

calling could probably sort out the issue..my friend applied for WA SS and after three weeks, they left out his EOI application, the very next day he was sent an invitation to apply. he applied and very next day it got approved.


----------



## sahil772

I expect that SA will update their processing time and date that they r processing. Its been 2 weeks since last updation.


----------



## tanbd

Guys, please ignore my post as I might be wrong with my analysis and deleted that post. Thanks


----------



## sahil772

I hope that Raj and Kamal will get their result and SA will update their website as this week ends today. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## tanbd

ambproject said:


> Its really insane of SA not to update their site the only source of information and not rather reply to queries


Did you email them??? Normally it takes like 2 working days. Another option is call: +61 8 8303 2420. I'm tempting to give them call by next Thursday if it goes like this.


----------



## raj1987

still no news from SA.......


----------



## sahil772

Now we will have to wait till monday for any news.


----------



## tanbd

Damn...another week... Even no news for Raj?? If I'm not wrong, raj you applied on 19th right?? This waiting game is killing me, Think i was expecting prompt response but now need to prepare myself for this waiting game  

Need to get some fresh air  signing myself off for next two days. Enjoy your weekend guys


----------



## s_agrasen

*Sa ss*



raj1987 said:


> hi S__agresen,
> 
> On their website it does say that they started processing application lodged on the 11 July and the site was updated 9 august. So hopefully you will get results by the 14 of September as they are now taking 4 weeks to process our applications. Unfortunately i lodged mine on the 19 July but still hasn't heard anything....


Hello, 

I have one more question, Though I have already applied to SA SS and now, my occupation showing some limitations of seats. What will happen if the occupation get closed when my turns come?

Can anyone tell me of such case?


----------



## s_agrasen

ambproject said:


> Just got reply that applications submitted on 22nd July ,2013 are expected to receive nomination by 5th September though it also depend on multiple factors.


Do you mean to say that now it is 6 weeks of time to get SA SS?? It is tooooooo long time, I dont know what will happen to my application, As i submitted in mid of august


----------



## s_agrasen

raj1987 said:


> still no news from SA.......


Raj, when did you applied?????


----------



## JP Mosa

s_agrasen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have one more question, Though I have already applied to SA SS and now, my occupation showing some limitations of seats. What will happen if the occupation get closed when my turns come?
> 
> Can anyone tell me of such case?


Doea it say ' Special conditions apply"....when you applied???


----------



## s_agrasen

JP Mosa said:


> Doea it say ' Special conditions apply"....when you applied???


When I applied, it was High Availbility, Now it is Medium Availability, but I doubt, that when My turn comes it may come to Special Conditions Apply....so what would be the results in that case??/


----------



## JP Mosa

s_agrasen said:


> When I applied, it was High Availbility, Now it is Medium Availability, but I doubt, that when My turn comes it may come to Special Conditions Apply....so what would be the results in that case??/


Do not worry........ You applied when your occupation is in high availability........... Later whatever happens to SA SNOL....... Doesn't affect your application.......

When I submitted mine, it turned down to medium availability for my occupation from high availability , immediately after a day ...... Special conditions apply.....


----------



## gbr

Does anyone know how long does the SA SS application take these days? The government website says average = 4weeks and target = 12 weeks.


----------



## JP Mosa

gbr said:


> Does anyone know how long does the SA SS application take these days? The government website says average = 4weeks and target = 12 weeks.


Processing time for SA is same from the beginning...


----------



## raj1987

any news guys??? still hasn't heard anything and my agent says the same thing which is "just wait" ....


----------



## tanbd

Time for me become active again & hope you guys had wonderful weekend.

Any updates so far today from any of you??? Just now checked immigration SA website, they have updated application processing time page by taking off which date they are currently processing for 190/489 but it still showing avg. time to process 4 weeks..


----------



## tanbd

ambproject said:


> Just got reply that applications submitted on 22nd July ,2013 are expected to receive nomination by 5th September though it also depend on multiple factors.


Mate, seems like you got really back from them late Friday. Seems like they will take upto 5 September to process upto 22 July application, good gosh man they are taking ages to complete and they way it's going I might have to brace myself for another 3-5 weeks more. By the way mate, did they informed you what are the multiple factors??


----------



## tanbd

s_agrasen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have one more question, Though I have already applied to SA SS and now, my occupation showing some limitations of seats. What will happen if the occupation get closed when my turns come?
> 
> Can anyone tell me of such case?


Mate, if you study eligibility requirements 3.6 & 4.2 in immigration SA website it says,

3.6 The availability of occupations is subject to change as planning levels are met. Nomination is dependent on the occupation being available at the time of the nomination decision, not the time of submission.

4.2 Nomination availability applies at the time of decision for new nomination applications.

So my understanding reading this is: no matter what it shows (high, medium, low) when we applied if it goes special condition/off list we will be in trouble as it clearly indicates decision will be based on the requirements in decision time not the requirements when we applied. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## tanbd

ambproject said:


> Well as per their site at this time 29th July applications are in progress but i heard no news yet from them .
> Well Multiple factors need to be explained by them but they contended in stating that complexity of application may also be a problem in processing so there you go another word need explanation which they wont give so just wait n see or to clear your minds just get them through call


Hi amb, mate, 29 July is for another catagory (employee sponsership , RDMS) not for 190/489. 

Anyway, I'm writing a email to them within 1 hour or so after I finish meeting with my boss. Hopefully will get some answer tomorrow. Let c.


----------



## tanbd

Btw amp & guys who applied 18-29 check your EOI, if SA is processing your date, they also will check your EOI and that info will appear on EOI correspondence (my workmates who got SS from WA inform me that). That's another way to know whether state is working on your case. If you see something there please keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## Kamal_MT

ambproject said:


> I think by Wednesday or Thursday raj and Kamal may hear some good news lets c


I more curious to know the out come . I've prepared all relevant docs for lodge application.


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

hi guys,

I've submitted my application for State Sponsorship last 21st July. Have emailed them just now to ask about the status and received quick response within 30 minutes. I was advised that my application is already in the final stage of assessment and I should expect the outcome during the course of this week.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## tanbd

Shuurei_Chan said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I've submitted my application for State Sponsorship last 21st July. Have emailed them just now to ask about the status and received quick response within 30 minutes. I was advised that my application is already in the final stage of assessment and I should expect the outcome during the course of this week.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the info dude, atleast it confirms things starts moving even though its slow. Hopefully you will able to inform us with good news soon. Btw I applied same occupation as you.

Just now I also send email asking the status of mine (submitted on 4 Aug) & hopefully will get to know something tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Shuurei_Chan said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I've submitted my application for State Sponsorship last 21st July. Have emailed them just now to ask about the status and received quick response within 30 minutes. I was advised that my application is already in the final stage of assessment and I should expect the outcome during the course of this week.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers


Good Luck Mr. Chan, hope we meet each other soon in Adelaide.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Good luck to rest of the applicants. Hope you get your application approved by this week so you all can save 460 precious dollars


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

Rocky Balboa said:


> Good Luck Mr. Chan, hope we meet each other soon in Adelaide.


Thanks Rocky!

Actually, it's Miss 

Cheers


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Shuurei_Chan said:


> Thanks Rocky!
> 
> Actually, it's Miss
> 
> Cheers


Ooops. I took it for granted.

Miss Chan, Good luck with your SS application and Visa.

Would love to have beer with you in Adelaide.

Rocky


----------



## sahil772

Hi Guys,

Just got back from trip to Hill Station during the weekend. 

It is actually taking avg 6 weeks now as confirmed by Ms Chan and Amb through email they receive from SA. Website still claims to be 4 weeks processing time.


----------



## raj1987

hi guys! good news! i got an invitation today. thank God. SA is definitely behind with their pruposed deadlines but its relieving to hear that they are doing their job and they are just probably busy. soo to those who are still waiting, hang on and just be patient...


----------



## tanbd

raj1987 said:


> hi guys! good news! i got an invitation today. thank God. SA is definitely behind with their pruposed deadlines but its relieving to hear that they are doing their job and they are just probably busy. soo to those who are still waiting, hang on and just be patient...


Congratulation Raj. All the patience finally paid off for you  best wishes with PR application mate. Just want to know one thing mate, did they directly send you the invitation or send some doc & asked you to fill up and send back to them. (WA do this way) if yes, how long it took to confirm it finally.


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got back from trip to Hill Station during the weekend.
> 
> It is actually taking avg 6 weeks now as confirmed by Ms Chan and Amb through email they receive from SA. Website still claims to be 4 weeks processing time.


Hey Sahil, mate seems to me SA finally starts working and giving out invitation. Raj just informed he got it today. So for sure they are done with 18 July. Now if Shuurei and kamal get it done by tomorrow that will take it upto 22 or 23. We need to hang in there, hopefully our time will come soon


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> Congratulation Raj. All the patience finally paid off for you  best wishes with PR application mate. Just want to know one thing mate, did they directly send you the invitation or send some doc & asked you to fill up and send back to them. (WA do this way) if yes, how long it took to confirm it finally.


If its SA nomination........ You directly get a mail from Skillselect with ITA & another mail from SA immigration which inform you about nomination.....
Cheers


----------



## sahil772

raj1987 said:


> hi guys! good news! i got an invitation today. thank God. SA is definitely behind with their pruposed deadlines but its relieving to hear that they are doing their job and they are just probably busy. soo to those who are still waiting, hang on and just be patient...


Congrats Raj... Thats a gr8 news... Finally u can complete ur last stage in the process and be our guide .... 

All the best mate....


----------



## raj1987

thanks tanbd. I'll keep ypu guys posted on my status so at least we all know how things are progressing


----------



## Kamal_MT

raj1987 said:


> hi guys! good news! i got an invitation today. thank God. SA is definitely behind with their pruposed deadlines but its relieving to hear that they are doing their job and they are just probably busy. soo to those who are still waiting, hang on and just be patient...


Congrats Raj. We will meet another forum session and keep in touch . I wish you all our mates get by this week .So we can pursue next process together.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Hey Sahil, mate seems to me SA finally starts working and giving out invitation. Raj just informed he got it today. So for sure they are done with 18 July. Now if Shuurei and kamal get it done by tomorrow that will take it upto 22 or 23. We need to hang in there, hopefully our time will come soon


Yes Tanbd, Raj has given new hope. Many thanks to Raj....

Raj, U shud be on Cloud 9 and its time to party :tea: nd ve fun today...


Cheers


----------



## tanbd

Guys, just got reply to my mail. News provided there not so good. currently they are processing cases submitted on 22 July only and informed me currently the process taking 6-7 weeks to complete.

"Immigration SA is currently assessing applications received on 22 July 2013. After assessment, applications move to the final stage, decision/outcome. There has been a high volume of applications received in July which has extended the assessment processing time from what was 3 weeks, to currently 6 - 7 weeks. Processing times are to be used as a guide."

So my guess we need to brace ourself for further delay & have patience. Only thing worries me that my occupation is in medium availability, i hope & pray it will make the cut. Finger cross. Will be signing off for next few days so that I can take myself off too hard thinking this matter.

Best wishes to all of you guys.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Guys, just got reply to my mail. News provided there not so good. currently they are processing cases submitted on 22 July only and informed me currently the process taking 6-7 weeks to complete.
> 
> "Immigration SA is currently assessing applications received on 22 July 2013. After assessment, applications move to the final stage, decision/outcome. There has been a high volume of applications received in July which has extended the assessment processing time from what was 3 weeks, to currently 6 - 7 weeks. Processing times are to be used as a guide."
> 
> So my guess we need to brace ourself for further delay & have patience. Only thing worries me that my occupation is in medium availability, i hope & pray it will make the cut. Finger cross. Will be signing off for next few days so that I can take myself off too hard thinking this matter.
> 
> Best wishes to all of you guys.


Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

hi everyone,

Just want to give heads-up that I already received an invitation to apply for 489 visa today, 12noon. 

Goodluck guys!

cheers


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats you just saved 460 precious dollars..


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

Rocky Balboa said:


> Congrats you just saved 460 precious dollars..


thanks rocky, although i was not in a hurry applying. i plan to apply in october. do you think the same fee will apply? i havent completed all my documents yet so...

btw? i dont want to freak people out but the south australia occupation list has been refreshed. the management consultant occupation is now classified as low availability


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

Check the document checklist for applying for your visa. If you want to save some dollars, you can apply now and upload your documents later..your CO will be assigned after 5-8 weeks and he will give you extra 28 days to submit your documents. So ideally you can allocate about 2.5 months from now to get your documents ready.


----------



## peanut48

Shuurei_Chan said:


> thanks rocky, although i was not in a hurry applying. i plan to apply in october. do you think the same fee will apply? i havent completed all my documents yet so...
> 
> btw? i dont want to freak people out but the south australia occupation list has been refreshed. the management consultant occupation is now classified as low availability


Oh no :frusty: I'm going to apply for SA SS only late november or december, I'm sure by then Management Consultant will be closed. Then I'll have no other option!

Btw why did you go for the 489?


----------



## peanut48

Can anyone help explain what does the occupation ceilings mean? Coz only SA SOL has management consultant and the immi site shows that only 12 invitations out of 3360 ceiling value for the 2247 occupations have been given. Then how does SA SOL for 224711 become low availability already?


----------



## tanbd

Shuurei_Chan said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Just want to give heads-up that I already received an invitation to apply for 489 visa today, 12noon.
> 
> Goodluck guys!
> 
> cheers


Many congratulation. You now belongs to few lucky ones. 

Now I'm worried sick whether I'll make the cut as because Management Consultant already went low availability with 21 July applications. Mine is 4 aug which is 14 more days. Praying and hope against hope that I'll make it.....


----------



## tanbd

peanut48 said:


> Can anyone help explain what does the occupation ceilings mean? Coz only SA SOL has management consultant and the immi site shows that only 12 invitations out of 3360 ceiling value for the 2247 occupations have been given. Then how does SA SOL for 224711 become low availability already?


Mate, I'm even worse situation than you. Applied on 4 Aug when it was in medium avalibility but now even I don't know whether I'll make it or not.... Worried sick to death & hoping hope aganist hope some how it works out.....

Anyway, regarding your question, it doesn't matter what the occupation ceiling is state have the right to chose how many applicant they want to sponser. They can choose 10, 20, 100 its totally upto them. We are just way to unlucky that for 224711 SA seems like giving really few SS. 12 invitation so far is the sum of 224711 & 224712 & it still went low avalibility so my guess for 224711 they are not sponsoring more than 15-20 max....gosh...all we can do now pray & hope.....


----------



## JP Mosa

Shuurei_Chan said:


> thanks rocky, although i was not in a hurry applying. i plan to apply in october. do you think the same fee will apply? i havent completed all my documents yet so...
> 
> btw? i dont want to freak people out but the south australia occupation list has been refreshed. the management consultant occupation is now classified as low availability


Congrats.........so which part you are restricted to in SA........


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I will be moving to Adelaide if granted a visa next week possibly by the end of September.


----------



## tanbd

Guys, just checking, apart from Miss Shuurei, did anyone applied for SA SS under Management Consultant - 224711 on/or after 21 July, 2013??? If you did can you please share your timeline... Hopefully it will give all of us who applied under this occupation an idea..thanks & please share.. Mine is in my signature.


----------



## sahil772

Shuurei_Chan said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Just want to give heads-up that I already received an invitation to apply for 489 visa today, 12noon.
> 
> Goodluck guys!
> 
> cheers




Congrats...


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

hi everyone

just want to ask if you are aware regarding the validity of state nomination. if so, how many months would it be valid after the invite? thanks a lot


----------



## sounddonor

Shuurei_Chan said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> Just want to give heads-up that I already received an invitation to apply for 489 visa today, 12noon.
> 
> Goodluck guys!
> 
> cheers


Congrats Shuurei_Chan!

btw have you seen this following alarming trend in 489


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/188794-why-489-family-sponsored-hold.html


----------



## Kamal_MT

Hi Mates

Today I received invitation from South Australia for apply 190 Visa .There is prolonged disease cured with invitation pill. Thank you all of your support. I wish you guys to get positive results asap.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

congratulations mate..


----------



## sahil772

Kamal_MT said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> Today I received invitation from South Australia for apply 190 Visa .There is prolonged disease cured with invitation pill. Thank you all of your support. I wish you guys to get positive results asap.


Congrats Kamal


----------



## dreamsaia

*How long does VISA take*



earldro said:


> Hi pearljam..
> 
> How are you doing? I got my SA sponsorship on 23rd Apr, in the processing if pitting together documents for DIAC application.. what's happening on your file??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Earl


Hello Earl,

How are you doing ?

I can see from your status that it's been quiet some time that you have submitted your medicals and still waiting for the VISA. Have you received VISA now or any correspondence from DIAC. How long does it usually take to get VISA after replying to their invitation.

Best Regards,
AK


----------



## sahil772

ambproject said:


> Dear all of this forum I also got State Invitation today Unbelievable as I was expecting it next week as per information from SA official.Praying for all of you now


Hey Amb, 

Congratulations mate. U submitted ur application on 22nd July. rite ?

With so much good news coming in last 2 days will certainly raise hopes of all the forum members. 

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats mate..

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

next step, visa filing..check the link above


----------



## dreamsaia

ambproject said:


> Rocky pls kind tell me where is your case no it seems you did your medical on 17 july so where you stand now does you job verification completed?


What is the criteria of doing Job verification. Does DIAC email or call all the employers. If so, what all does DIAC representative ask the employers about visa candidates.


----------



## sahil772

Is there any member in the forum who applied for SA SS between 25 July and 2 Aug ?


----------



## sahil772

ambproject said:


> Dear Sahil I submitted on 24


Kool, u have saved precious dollars mate.


----------



## JP Mosa

dreamsaia said:


> What is the criteria of doing Job verification. Does DIAC email or call all the employers. If so, what all does DIAC representative ask the employers about visa candidates.


DIAC.....may call or mail your employer......sometimes use third party to verify....


They ask about:

your designation......duration of job period.....

Joining date.....

rare cases.....job responsibilities

Cheers


----------



## sahil772

ambproject said:


> well still struggling to get every thing in order to meet the time line


U still have plenty of time. R u doing on ur own or through agent ?


----------



## dreamsaia

JP Mosa said:


> DIAC.....may call or mail your employer......sometimes use third party to verify....
> 
> 
> They ask about:
> 
> your designation......duration of job period.....
> 
> Joining date.....
> 
> rare cases.....job responsibilities
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much for your kind reply Dear JP.


----------



## sahil772

Dollar is rising everyday...... AUD at all time high..... Then we ve 15 % increment.....


----------



## tanbd

Hi guys, just wanted to know, whether we have any applicant applied for SA SS in brtween 25 July - 4 August???? Please share your time line.... Silent members please do as it helps both u & all the active ones.

Again, do we have any members applied under Management Consultant - 224711 during this period. Appreciate if you provide your timeline. Thanks.


----------



## sahil772

Guys, New ACT list has come out

Check this 
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...st-2013-14.pdf

tanbd, management consultant is also there in ACT, just for ur knowledge.


----------



## chris5550

tanbd said:


> Mate, I'm even worse situation than you. Applied on 4 Aug when it was in medium avalibility but now even I don't know whether I'll make it or not.... Worried sick to death & hoping hope aganist hope some how it works out.....
> 
> Anyway, regarding your question, it doesn't matter what the occupation ceiling is state have the right to chose how many applicant they want to sponser. They can choose 10, 20, 100 its totally upto them. We are just way to unlucky that for 224711 SA seems like giving really few SS. 12 invitation so far is the sum of 224711 & 224712 & it still went low avalibility so my guess for 224711 they are not sponsoring more than 15-20 max....gosh...all we can do now pray & hope.....


Even I have submitted my application to VETASSESS for 224711 and waiting for the outcome. Worried on seeing the availability going to 'Low'. But since only SA has listed this Occupation, then 12/3360 is way behind the ceiling, so my question is how will this occupation be filled?


----------



## sahil772

chris5550 said:


> Even I have submitted my application to VETASSESS for 224711 and waiting for the outcome. Worried on seeing the availability going to 'Low'. But since only SA has listed this Occupation, then 12/3360 is way behind the ceiling, so my question is how will this occupation be filled?


Mate, ACT also sponsors this occupation, but they also have limited seats


----------



## chris5550

tanbd said:


> Mate, I'm even worse situation than you. Applied on 4 Aug when it was in medium avalibility but now even I don't know whether I'll make it or not.... Worried sick to death & hoping hope aganist hope some how it works out.....
> 
> Anyway, regarding your question, it doesn't matter what the occupation ceiling is state have the right to chose how many applicant they want to sponser. They can choose 10, 20, 100 its totally upto them. We are just way to unlucky that for 224711 SA seems like giving really few SS. 12 invitation so far is the sum of 224711 & 224712 & it still went low avalibility so my guess for 224711 they are not sponsoring more than 15-20 max....gosh...all we can do now pray & hope.....





sahil772 said:


> Guys, New ACT list has come out
> 
> Check this
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...st-2013-14.pdf
> 
> tanbd, management consultant is also there in ACT, just for ur knowledge.


Thanks for the info sahil772, however the availability is 'Limited'


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

tanbd said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know, whether we have any applicant applied for SA SS in brtween 25 July - 4 August???? Please share your time line.... Silent members please do as it helps both u & all the active ones.
> 
> Again, do we have any members applied under Management Consultant - 224711 during this period. Appreciate if you provide your timeline. Thanks.


just now the management consultant occupation was placed under special conditions.


----------



## sahil772

Wow wow wow I have got invitation today....

Guys, have u started the process lodging evisa in the system. Pls share ...


----------



## gbr

sahil772 said:


> Wow wow wow I have got invitation today....
> 
> Guys, have u started the process lodging evisa in the system. Pls share ...


Sahil772...Congratulations on receiving the invitation. Can you tell me which ANZCO code did you apply for?


----------



## peanut48

Hi

Does anyone know if SA changes the SOL data from special conditions apply to Available again during the rest of the year?

I was planning to apply for 224711 - Management Consultant and it's just become special conditions apply, was wondering if it might open up again sometime this year.

TIA


----------



## tanbd

Guys, I have some good news, my application did mak the cut  oh yea, got my invitation. Now I'm happy & relax, passed horrible few days worrying whether I'll make it or not. I'll like to thank Sahil, Shuurei, JP mosa, Amb & kamal for supporting me with your encouraging words. Really appreciate. Now I guess have to make things happening so that can save few money by applying tomorrow. Anyone here already submitted your application???


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Wow wow wow I have got invitation today....
> 
> Guys, have u started the process lodging evisa in the system. Pls share ...


Congratulation buddy  we got it today.... Yea...


----------



## khanash

tanbd said:


> Congratulation buddy  we got it today.... Yea...


congratulations!!!Apply soon and save ur bucks...
now i have asked for the reissuance of my vetassess outcome as it got lost in post....hope i get it in a weeks time....
could you please tell me what employemnt documents u uploaded for SA ss.
thank u


----------



## tanbd

Shuurei_Chan said:


> just now the management consultant occupation was placed under special conditions.


Thanks for the update buddy, I'm glad that I did make the cut. Think, i'm, if not the last but possibly among last few  for the time being missed the bullet by just... Now happy & bit relax.


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> congratulations!!!Apply soon and save ur bucks...
> now i have asked for the reissuance of my vetassess outcome as it got lost in post....hope i get it in a weeks time....
> could you please tell me what employemnt documents u uploaded for SA ss.
> thank u


Thanks mate. 

SA do have a check list and they update it regularly, so make sure you have a look to it 1st. Now, I did upload my letter of offer, employment confirmation letter, and Emolument revision letter. They didn't ask for payslip so I haven't upload it. Oh btw remember to only upload what is asked else your application could be delayed. It's also mentioned their site clearly. Hope that helps.


----------



## tanbd

peanut48 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if SA changes the SOL data from special conditions apply to Available again during the rest of the year?
> 
> I was planning to apply for 224711 - Management Consultant and it's just become special conditions apply, was wondering if it might open up again sometime this year.
> 
> TIA


Hi,

I can totally understand the feeling. i was totally freaked out last 2-3 days. Anyway coming to your question .....

It's very rare. when it goes special condition/off list normally it goes for good. But life is full of surprises so you never know.. But my best advise prepare all the necessary doc for ACT SS. Remember its in limited avalibility there too so be quick and also for limited avalibility occupation applying procedure is totally different. So make your self ready with all the necessary papers and apply as early as possible. 

Major challenge will be providing 5 relavent job advertisement as most job in ACT requires security clearness and only Australian citizen are eligiable for it. So you really need to search job, it will be really tough but if you are spend time you will able to put together. Best wishes mate.


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> Guys, I have some good news, my application did mak the cut  oh yea, got my invitation. Now I'm happy & relax, passed horrible few days worrying whether I'll make it or not. I'll like to thank Sahil, Shuurei, JP mosa, Amb & kamal for supporting me with your encouraging words. Really appreciate. Now I guess have to make things happening so that can save few money by applying tomorrow. Anyone here already submitted your application???


Congrazz.............at last your wait paid mate...........told you..........so you are off to 5th step...........Good luck


Cheers


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> Congrazz.............at last your wait paid mate...........told you..........so you are off to 5th step...........Good luck
> 
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks JP, appreciate all the support 

Btw JP, I'm guessing you have already submitted pr application as your status showing waiting for co. My question for you, do we need to submit all the required doc straight away when applied or can upload it later days asking it because my scanner isn't working and I don't have all my doc ready in PDF format. Hopefully will able to find place where I can do it tomorrow else have to wait till Monday (I have 1 at my disposal at work).

And apart from employment & acadamic papers, Vetassess result, ielts result, passport & birth certificate do we require to upload anything else. I left medical & PCC as I know we can upload those later. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sahil772

gbr said:


> Sahil772...Congratulations on receiving the invitation. Can you tell me which ANZCO code did you apply for?


Thanks ....I applied under HR adviser....


----------



## peanut48

tanbd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can totally understand the feeling. i was totally freaked out last 2-3 days. Anyway coming to your question .....
> 
> It's very rare. when it goes special condition/off list normally it goes for good. But life is full of surprises so you never know.. But my best advise prepare all the necessary doc for ACT SS. Remember its in limited avalibility there too so be quick and also for limited avalibility occupation applying procedure is totally different. So make your self ready with all the necessary papers and apply as early as possible.
> 
> Major challenge will be providing 5 relavent job advertisement as most job in ACT requires security clearness and only Australian citizen are eligiable for it. So you really need to search job, it will be really tough but if you are spend time you will able to put together. Best wishes mate.


Congrats tanbd and sahil772.

Thanks tanbd but I don't have any hopes at the moment since VETASSESS has still not acknowledged my docs, so I'm a long way off and I can't do anything until I get this result. Looks like I'm gonna have to wait until the July reset.

Will be monitoring the situation until then. Writing the IELTS on 12th Oct. So I guess around mid-nov I'll have some clarity on my options.


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> Thanks JP, appreciate all the support
> 
> Btw JP, I'm guessing you have already submitted pr application as your status showing waiting for co. My question for you do you need to submit all the required doc straight away when you applied for you can upload it later days asking it because my scanner isn't working and I don't have all my doc ready in PDF format. Hopefully will able to find place where I can do it tomorrow else have to wait till Monday (I have 1 at my disposal at work).
> 
> And apart from employment & acadamic papers, Vetassess result, ielts result, passport & birth certificate do we require to upload anything else. I left medical & PCC as I know we can upload those later. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Once you complete your online evisa application....once your payment get cleared by DIAC........you get.....receipt.....summary of application.......and you will be given 28 days to upload all the supporting docs....whatever you claimed in your EOI.....

Form 80 for primary applicant
Form 1221......If recommended for secondary applicant........
You can front load PCC.....

In your evisa application....If Organize your health link is active......you can arrange to go for medicals ....

Cheers


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Guys, I have some good news, my application did mak the cut  oh yea, got my invitation. Now I'm happy & relax, passed horrible few days worrying whether I'll make it or not. I'll like to thank Sahil, Shuurei, JP mosa, Amb & kamal for supporting me with your encouraging words. Really appreciate. Now I guess have to make things happening so that can save few money by applying tomorrow. Anyone here already submitted your application???


Congrats mate... I am really happy for u... i was really concerned when ur occupation became special condition apply... but now u added to my joy.... 


i m having party man..... :cheer2: ...... 

thanks for ur support...


----------



## sahil772

I will to thank all the forum members who have provided support and feedback in order to enable me to reach at this stage.

Would like to wish all the best to the forum members with their applications.


----------



## sahil772

JP Mosa said:


> Once you complete your online evisa application....once your payment get cleared by DIAC........you get.....receipt.....summary of application.......and you will be given 28 days to upload all the supporting docs....whatever you claimed in your EOI.....
> 
> Form 80 for primary applicant
> Form 1221......If recommended for secondary applicant........
> You can front load PCC.....
> 
> In your evisa application....If Organize your health link is active......you can arrange to go for medicals ....
> 
> Cheers


Thanks JP Mosa for ur support


----------



## sahil772

peanut48 said:


> Congrats tanbd and sahil772.
> 
> Thanks tanbd but I don't have any hopes at the moment since VETASSESS has still not acknowledged my docs, so I'm a long way off and I can't do anything until I get this result. Looks like I'm gonna have to wait until the July reset.
> 
> Will be monitoring the situation until then. Writing the IELTS on 12th Oct. So I guess around mid-nov I'll have some clarity on my options.


Thanks peanut48.... dont u worry mate... where there is will there is way...WA will also be releasing their list.

All the best ...


----------



## batraks

I have submitted EOI on 6/8/13 under subclass 190 for SA SS, Occp code 225412 (Sales rep Pharma), EOI score 60, got EOI no & GSM reference no.But on 16/8/13 the occupation was shown (special conditions apply) in SA occupation list for 225412.
What are the chance to get invitation /SS from SA immigration dep.
I am really worried..any one clears what chances will be from there experience..
IELTS: L 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 S 6.5 OA-7 Work Exp 10 years, Age 35


----------



## JP Mosa

batraks said:


> I have submitted EOI on 6/8/13 under subclass 190 for SA SS, Occp code 225412 (Sales rep Pharma), EOI score 60, got EOI no & GSM reference no.But on 16/8/13 the occupation was shown (special conditions apply) in SA occupation list for 225412.
> What are the chance to get invitation /SS from SA immigration dep.
> I am really worried..any one clears what chances will be from there experience..
> IELTS: L 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 S 6.5 OA-7 Work Exp 10 years, Age 35


I asked you...when did you apply for SA SS??


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> Once you complete your online evisa application....once your payment get cleared by DIAC........you get.....receipt.....summary of application.......and you will be given 28 days to upload all the supporting  docs....whatever you claimed in your EOI.....
> 
> Form 80 for primary applicant
> Form 1221......If recommended for secondary applicant........
> You can front load PCC.....
> 
> In your evisa application....If Organize your health link is active......you can arrange to go for medicals ....
> 
> Cheers


Hey JP, mate form-80 is a nightmare, how the hell you completed it, surely took few hours. Just going through with it and having so many enquires about so many questions. Will need your help to clear up few confusion. Will pm you if that is ok with you. Meanwhile will be spending few hours try to sot out answer of those questions I already know.... Good gosh...


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Congrats mate... I am really happy for u... i was really concerned when ur occupation became special condition apply... but now u added to my joy....
> 
> 
> i m having party man..... :cheer2: ......
> 
> thanks for ur support...


Hahaha....I almost had a heart attack when I saw the SNOL list first and haven't checked my email even though I received emailed notification in my phone. Then the moment of truth came and it was sweet joy ...

Anyway, how about submitting application??? Aren't u submitting by tomorrow?? I'm trying to sot out things so that can apply by tomorrow. Don't feel like spending more $$$$ for no good reason. Was going through with form 80, it just a complete nightmare to me, will be needing some help. Hope we have a thread for it and ppl are as friendly as here. Keep me posted.


----------



## tanbd

batraks said:


> I have submitted EOI on 6/8/13 under subclass 190 for SA SS, Occp code 225412 (Sales rep Pharma), EOI score 60, got EOI no & GSM reference no.But on 16/8/13 the occupation was shown (special conditions apply) in SA occupation list for 225412.
> What are the chance to get invitation /SS from SA immigration dep.
> I am really worried..any one clears what chances will be from there experience..
> IELTS: L 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 S 6.5 OA-7 Work Exp 10 years, Age 35


So sorry to hear, I feel for you & can totally understand your condition. Almost freaked out but fortunately enough, able to make the cut... Just doge the bullet barely 

Regarding your question, I have answered it in my post (not sure about the page number but guessing on 26/27 Aug). If you check SA immigration website, application requirement 3.6 & 4.2 its clearly mention there, unfortunately SA will nominate you only when the occupation showing avalibility on SNOL (high, medium or low) unless you did your education from SA uni. But you never know, it might just come back again. Also check if other state has it & you are eligiable to apply or not... I know, you are upset but never loss hope. Best wishes.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Hahaha....I almost had a heart attack when I saw the SNOL list first and haven't checked my email even though I received emailed notification in my phone. Then the moment of truth came and it was sweet joy ...
> 
> Anyway, how about submitting application??? Aren't u submitting by tomorrow?? I'm trying to sot out things so that can apply by tomorrow. Don't feel like spending more $$$$ for no good reason. Was going through with form 80, it just a complete nightmare to me, will be needing some help. Hope we have a thread for it and ppl are as friendly as here. Keep me posted.


mate i have already submitted my evisa application and paid them AUD 4590. first complete the evisa and make the payment. rest we will do it together....


----------



## tanbd

tanbd said:


> So sorry to hear, I feel for you & can totally understand your condition. Almost freaked out but fortunately enough, able to make the cut... Just doge the bullet barely
> 
> Regarding your question, I have answered it in my post (not sure about the page number but guessing on 26/27 Aug). If you check SA immigration website, application requirement 3.6 & 4.2 its clearly mention there, unfortunately SA will nominate you only when the occupation showing avalibility on SNOL (high, medium or low) unless you did your education from SA uni. But you never know, it might just come back again. Also check if other state has it & you are eligiable to apply or not... I know, you are upset but never loss hope. Best wishes.


Btw, don't take my word for it, you never know as life is full of surprises  I can tell you that, SA most probably finished with 2 aug application. Wait till Tuesday and then give call to SA SS..


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> mate i have already submitted my evisa application and paid them AUD 4590. first complete the evisa and make the payment. rest we will do it together....


Thats quick & great. I have to wait till tomorrow as my card don't allow me to pay 3060 atm. Talk with my bank, they said I should be able to by tomorrow but just in case also talked with one mate. Let c.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Thats quick & great. I have to wait till tomorrow as my card don't allow me to pay 3060 atm. Talk with my bank, they said I should be able to by tomorrow but just in case also talked with one mate. Let c.


I also had tough time making payment. I called 3 times bank to increase limit spending around 1 hour and finally they increased my limit after i made some payment. After that, when i was making payment transaction got declined. Again called up bank and spend another 1 hour to make things rite. Finally, i made the payment. It was such relief.


----------



## Blesse

Hi Sahil, Any idea when WA will release their list..We had applied for SA but now it has come to special conditions


----------



## Kamal_MT

tanbd said:


> Guys, I have some good news, my application did mak the cut  oh yea, got my invitation. Now I'm happy & relax, passed horrible few days worrying whether I'll make it or not. I'll like to thank Sahil, Shuurei, JP mosa, Amb & kamal for supporting me with your encouraging words. Really appreciate. Now I guess have to make things happening so that can save few money by applying tomorrow. Anyone here already submitted your application???


Congrats mate ! You are the man last minute achieve target ! I so happy because you were more curious than me .


----------



## khanash

Tanbd,
after u got statesponsorship....in how much time did u get the invite on EOI....and how did u get to know it....


----------



## Surfer127

congratulation Sahil772 and tanbd !!! Kudos.

I have been following up this thread & i believe now its time for me to act, i have gone though almost all the pages of this thread. But i couldnt find the list of documents required to apply for SA SS.

What I recollect from SA migration site that we erequire assessment letter & IELTS score card (scanned copy of original).

Could anyone pls tell me what all fields are there in an online application form for SA SS- do we have to give them job postings, and purpose statement. 

So if anyone can pls help me with the list... i would be very thankful ... it will help me to lodge my EOI & SS as soon as i receive my VETASSESS. as already there are dark clouds over my occupation - ACT just closed it down and SA degraded it to medium availability. 

Appreciate your help


----------



## Surfer127

Anyone ??


----------



## tanbd

Hi Surfer, SA SS application is straight forward but quite long so it's hard to give u step by step guideline. But it's not rocket science and very easy to fill out. But you do require to have original scan copy of your Vetassess, Ielts results, employment papers (few page ago I did post what I submit) & academic papers if you are an Australian uni graduates. Apart from this you also require to provide details of any friends/family living in SA (if u have else don't bother) and need to express your interest about SA in 200 words. You don't need to provide any job advertisement like ACT requires but in that 200 words you may want to show you have done research on job, accommodation, location etc.

SA website regularly updates what you requires to submit your SA SS so it's always good idea to go through with requirements (at the bottom of this page you will also found the check list) and FAQ. They are very clear about what they want and what not. So follow that & you will be just fine. Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## tanbd

Btw link of that page: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants

Where you will find both requirement and FAQ and all other info.

And one more thing, I just uploaded all color scan of all the originals.


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> mate i have already submitted my evisa application and paid them AUD 4590. first complete the evisa and make the payment. rest we will do it together....


Mate, submitted mine yesterday now working on docs which needs to be upload. We do need to starts working on form 80. Let me know the updates. We better PM rather posting about form 80 here


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> Tanbd,
> after u got statesponsorship....in how much time did u get the invite on EOI....and how did u get to know it....


Sorry mate, I didn't get your question but from what I think u asked.....

In my case, I was received email from skillselect 1st informing that I have received invitation to apply and than received email from SA that a decision have been made on my application and can check using my user name and pass.

Hope that answer ur enquire.


----------



## tanbd

Kamal_MT said:


> Congrats mate ! You are the man last minute achieve target ! I so happy because you were more curious than me .


Thanks mate, appreciate all the support  

So what about next stage?? Did u applied yet??? If so, did u started working on form 80. Have few confusion, need to clear. Anyway, keep us posted, we all might help each other out


----------



## sahil772

Surfer127 said:


> congratulation Sahil772 and tanbd !!! Kudos.
> 
> I have been following up this thread & i believe now its time for me to act, i have gone though almost all the pages of this thread. But i couldnt find the list of documents required to apply for SA SS.
> 
> What I recollect from SA migration site that we erequire assessment letter & IELTS score card (scanned copy of original).
> 
> Could anyone pls tell me what all fields are there in an online application form for SA SS- do we have to give them job postings, and purpose statement.
> 
> So if anyone can pls help me with the list... i would be very thankful ... it will help me to lodge my EOI & SS as soon as i receive my VETASSESS. as already there are dark clouds over my occupation - ACT just closed it down and SA degraded it to medium availability.
> 
> Appreciate your help


Thanks Surfer... Regardin ur query i think it already answered by our friend tanbd....

All the best ...


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Mate, submitted mine yesterday now working on docs which needs to be upload. We do need to starts working on form 80. Let me know the updates. We better PM rather posting about form 80 here


Hi tanbd, I m also workin on documents now... I have got medicals done today.... 

yes, PM will be better for form 80. haven't started doing form 80 yet... when r u goin for medicals....


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks tanbd & sahil772


----------



## sahil772

Blesse said:


> Hi Sahil, Any idea when WA will release their list..We had applied for SA but now it has come to special conditions


WA is reviewing certain occupation and the review is expected to be completed by 1st oct and they will publish their new list anytime after this review.


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Hi tanbd, I m also workin on documents now... I have got medicals done today....
> 
> yes, PM will be better for form 80. haven't started doing form 80 yet... when r u goin for medicals....


Dude, you are quick  good good. Do they require any form or other papers apart from what I saw online???

I'm suffering cold so will give a week or so coz i don't want to mass with my medicals. Trying to get other doc upload by today/tomorrow apart from medical, PCC and form 80.


----------



## tanbd

Surfer127 said:


> Thanks tanbd & sahil772


No worries mate, hope my post helps with your enquires.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Dude, you are quick  good good. Do they require any form or other papers apart from what I saw online???
> 
> I'm suffering cold so will give a week or so coz i don't want to mass with my medicals. Trying to get other doc upload by today/tomorrow apart from medical, PCC and form 80.



They require 3 passport size pics, original passport to be carried, passport copy, form 26 and form 160 alongwith medical refernce letter. form 26 and form 160 were provided by the hospital and they themself filled it up also. 

I dont know why my agent is insisting on certification from the notary for all the docs if colored scanned copy of the original works.


----------



## khanash

tanbd said:


> Sorry mate, I didn't get your question but from what I think u asked.....
> 
> In my case, I was received email from skillselect 1st informing that I have received invitation to apply and than received email from SA that a decision have been made on my application and can check using my user name and pass.
> 
> Hope that answer ur enquire.


OKay i got it...it means tht State first notifies skillselect tht they have sponsored this person and then notifies you tht u have recieved the sponsorship hence skill select made the invitation....
i have seen cases on forums whr they got statesponsorship and had to wait for some time before they got the invitation to apply on skill select....thats why I asked


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> They require 3 passport size pics, original passport to be carried, passport copy, form 26 and form 160 alongwith medical refernce letter. form 26 and form 160 were provided by the hospital and they themself filled it up also.
> 
> I dont know why my agent is insisting on certification from the notary for all the docs if colored scanned copy of the original works.


****, having serious trouble with my emedical thing. Tried to submit questions so that I can take the printout and call medical centre to organise my medical. But the papers generated have my expire passport details rather than my current one. How the hell I'll rectify it as there is no contact details those who responsible for organizing medical. I don't want to wait for co to assign. Anyone faced similar problem??? Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> ****, having serious trouble with my emedical thing. Tried to submit questions so that I can take the printout and call medical centre to organise my medical. But the papers generated have my expire passport details rather than my current one. How the hell I'll rectify it as there is no contact details those who responsible for organizing medical. I don't want to wait for co to assign. Anyone faced similar problem??? Appreciate any feedback.


It doesn't matter.....carry your old and new passports.....they are interlinked electronically.......so you will not have any issues....
Cheers


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> ****, having serious trouble with my emedical thing. Tried to submit questions so that I can take the printout and call medical centre to organise my medical. But the papers generated have my expire passport details rather than my current one. How the hell I'll rectify it as there is no contact details those who responsible for organizing medical. I don't want to wait for co to assign. Anyone faced similar problem??? Appreciate any feedback.


U can write to DIAC...But I ve seen some people waitin for the CO to assign medicals to them, not sure y they wait for CO though for this.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> ****, having serious trouble with my emedical thing. Tried to submit questions so that I can take the printout and call medical centre to organise my medical. But the papers generated have my expire passport details rather than my current one. How the hell I'll rectify it as there is no contact details those who responsible for organizing medical. I don't want to wait for co to assign. Anyone faced similar problem??? Appreciate any feedback.


I didn't understand that how they have they linked ur medical to ur old passport. As there is no field in evisa where u ve to mention ur old passport details then how have they got ur old passport number. Did u mention that number somewhere?


----------



## s_agrasen

sahil772 said:


> I didn't understand that how they have they linked ur medical to ur old passport. As there is no field in evisa where u ve to mention ur old passport details then how have they got ur old passport number. Did u mention that number somewhere?


Hello, 

Can anyone tell me the last date of SA SS received by any member? My application submitted on 14.08.2013


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> I didn't understand that how they have they linked ur medical to ur old passport. As there is no field in evisa where u ve to mention ur old passport details then how have they got ur old passport number. Did u mention that number somewhere?


In the evisa I had to put both the details as you might recall & I think emedical retrieve data from evisa. But in my case it took my old one rather than the current one...


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> It doesn't matter.....carry your old and new passports.....they are interlinked electronically.......so you will not have any issues....
> Cheers


JP, are you sure about this mate??? Just want to cross check...


----------



## tanbd

s_agrasen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the last date of SA SS received by any member? My application submitted on 14.08.2013


Mine, got it last Friday and submitted my application on 4 Aug. Sahil got it on same day but he did submit his 2 days before me.


----------



## s_agrasen

tanbd said:


> Mine, got it last Friday and submitted my application on 4 Aug. Sahil got it on same day but he did submit his 2 days before me.


Ok. so that means, I can expact any news within this 10 days.


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> JP, are you sure about this mate??? Just want to cross check...


Yes......but you can fill form 929 and upload it regarding change of passport.

Cheers


----------



## Kamal_MT

tanbd said:


> ****, having serious trouble with my emedical thing. Tried to submit questions so that I can take the printout and call medical centre to organise my medical. But the papers generated have my expire passport details rather than my current one. How the hell I'll rectify it as there is no contact details those who responsible for organizing medical. I don't want to wait for co to assign. Anyone faced similar problem??? Appreciate any feedback.


Hi Tabd

My friend also encountered same issue but he was waiting for CO assign .After that CO solved the issue .


----------



## gbr

Good new for ICT folks looking for State sponsorship from SA.

From 2 September 2013, the “Special Conditions Apply” status has been removed for all On-list ICT occupations and there will be a limited number of places available for South Australian State Nomination. The IELTS requirement for all ICT occupations is 6.5 in each band score.

Source: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news and events


----------



## tanbd

Kamal_MT said:


> Hi Tabd
> 
> My friend also encountered same issue but he was waiting for CO assign .After that CO solved the issue .


Mate, I didn't clearly got you. Do u mean, he waited co to assign and then informed him/her and co corrected it for your friend or your friend is still waiting for co to assign and planning to notify him/her.

Could you please clarify. Thanks mate.


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> Yes......but you can fill form 929 and upload it regarding change of passport.
> 
> Cheers


Mate my current passport details is already in evisa and I also got acknowledgement from DIAC with my current passport. I do think its a problem in emedical, when they retrieve data they choose wrong field.

So, I don't think I need to submit passport change form.


----------



## Kamal_MT

tanbd said:


> Mate, I didn't clearly got you. Do u mean, he waited co to assign and then informed him/her and co corrected it for your friend or your friend is still waiting for co to assign and planning to notify him/her.
> 
> Could you please clarify. Thanks mate.


Yes .Mate . He informed CO to settle after CO assign .Then CO solved the issue immediately .Now he did medical and PCC .So you may wait until CO assign about 5 weeks .


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> In the evisa I had to put both the details as you might recall & I think emedical retrieve data from evisa. But in my case it took my old one rather than the current one...


R u talking about form 80. there i think is field where u to give old passport details but not in skillselect evisa option.


----------



## sahil772

Evisa does ask for other current passport. for which I ve selected no as I have only 1 current passport and rest r expired. Also I dont ve any other countries current passport.


----------



## JJ_TN

*Need help on SA SS*

Hi Sahil & Tanbd,

Went thru all your posts and congratulations for getting SA SS on time!

I am actually looking for some help in completing the SA SS Application Online.

I have cleared IELTS with 6.5 + (which is required for ICT) and received ACS Assessment as well.

Need your help to understand what we have to provide for the following:

1. Please outline reasons for choosing South Australia as a migration destination in your own words (max. 200 words).

2. Please identify organisations or companies in South Australia that are relevant to your nominated occupation.

3. Cash in hand (upon migration) AUD$ - What is the minimum we have to put here in order to get the approval?

4. Other assets AUD$ - What is the minimum we have to put here in order to get the approval?

Request you to help me so that I can go ahead with the application.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## s_agrasen

*Sa ss*

Hello, 

Anybody has applied in between 4th august to 10th august, SA SS Approved??

i can feel now a pressure to get SA SS approval as the day coming near


----------



## rkn0723

s_agrasen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anybody has applied in between 4th august to 10th august, SA SS Approved??
> 
> i can feel now a pressure to get SA SS approval as the day coming near


Hi,

Not in between the dates you mentioned, but on 12th August...


----------



## s_agrasen

rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not in between the dates you mentioned, but on 12th August...


did you get an approval ??


----------



## rkn0723

s_agrasen said:


> did you get an approval ??


No, still waiting


----------



## dreamsaia

rkn0723 said:


> No, still waiting


Hello RKN,

Any idea, how long after state sponsorship do we usually get invitation to apply for Visa ?

Any BTW, Can we make changes to EOI in the meantime of receiving state sponsorship and the Visa Invitation ??

Please clarify..

Best Regards,
AK


----------



## dreamsaia

Hello All,

Any idea, how long after state sponsorship do we usually get invitation to apply for Visa ?

Any BTW, Can we make changes to EOI in the meantime of receiving state sponsorship and the Visa Invitation ??

Please calarify

Best Regards,
AK


----------



## rkn0723

dreamsaia said:


> Hello RKN,
> 
> Any idea, how long after state sponsorship do we usually get invitation to apply for Visa ?
> 
> Any BTW, Can we make changes to EOI in the meantime of receiving state sponsorship and the Visa Invitation ??
> 
> Please clarify..
> 
> Best Regards,
> AK



Hi,
Looks like it is taking up to 3 weeks for the inivitation. and regarding editing the EOI, i believe your EOI is locked. Have you applied fr SA SS?


----------



## dreamsaia

rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> Looks like it is taking up to 3 weeks for the inivitation. and regarding editing the EOI, i believe your EOI is locked. Have you applied fr SA SS?


Yes I applied for SA SS on 24th July. Still quite a long time to go. I hope it will be positive.


----------



## rkn0723

dreamsaia said:


> Yes I applied for SA SS on 24th July. Still quite a long time to go. I hope it will be positive.


But, Did u not get your Invitation? I have read few people who submitted on 02 Aug got their Applications approved.


----------



## dreamsaia

rkn0723 said:


> But, Did u not get your Invitation? I have read few people who submitted on 02 Aug got their Applications approved.


Sorry I submitted on 24th August...My mistake... !!

I still have to wait for the result and when did you apply ??


----------



## rkn0723

dreamsaia said:


> Sorry I submitted on 24th August...My mistake... !!
> 
> I still have to wait for the result and when did you apply ??



Ohhk,
Mine was on 12th August. shd hear somethng next week...


----------



## SunnyK

*SA sponsorship process*

Hi ,

Could some one help me in detailing the process for application for SA sponsorship??


----------



## dreamsaia

rkn0723 said:


> Ohhk,
> Mine was on 12th August. shd hear somethng next week...


Ok..All the best


----------



## rkn0723

dreamsaia said:


> Ok..All the best


Thank You and wish you the same


----------



## khanash

rkn0723 and dreamasia what profession have u applied for and what employment evidence have u attached...
wud u mid sharing some info...as i will be applying in a day or two


----------



## dreamsaia

khanash said:


> rkn0723 and dreamasia what profession have u applied for and what employment evidence have u attached...
> wud u mid sharing some info...as i will be applying in a day or two


I have applied for ICT BDM...unfortunately it has moved to Medium availability recently...Don't know how will it affect my application...


----------



## peanut48

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Sahil & Tanbd,
> 
> Went thru all your posts and congratulations for getting SA SS on time!
> 
> I am actually looking for some help in completing the SA SS Application Online.
> 
> I have cleared IELTS with 6.5 + (which is required for ICT) and received ACS Assessment as well.
> 
> Need your help to understand what we have to provide for the following:
> 
> 1. Please outline reasons for choosing South Australia as a migration destination in your own words (max. 200 words).
> 
> 2. Please identify organisations or companies in South Australia that are relevant to your nominated occupation.
> 
> 3. Cash in hand (upon migration) AUD$ - What is the minimum we have to put here in order to get the approval?
> 
> 4. Other assets AUD$ - What is the minimum we have to put here in order to get the approval?
> 
> Request you to help me so that I can go ahead with the application.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



Hey, I'm looking for the same information. Do share.
TIA


----------



## JP Mosa

peanut48 said:


> Hey, I'm looking for the same information. Do share.
> TIA


1. Check in DMITRE website....... You can find some.

There is no minimum set........ Your minimum financial capability should
Sum up around AUD $ 30000........
You can show...... For example
Assets. Cash in hand
10000. 20000
8000. 22000. Etc


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys,
What is this off list means, my occupation code 261312,


----------



## JP Mosa

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> What is this off list means, my occupation code 261312,


which is not in SNOL


----------



## 0z_dream

JP Mosa said:


> which is not in SNOL


So can I apply, it is saying off list criteria applies


----------



## JP Mosa

0z_dream said:


> So can I apply, it is saying off list criteria applies



Go through this link

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## JP Mosa

0z_dream said:


> So can I apply, it is saying off list criteria applies



Go through this link

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


Besides.....to be nominated under Off-list....one must be a international graduate from South Australian university


----------



## earldro

tanbd said:


> ****, having serious trouble with my emedical thing. Tried to submit questions so that I can take the printout and call medical centre to organise my medical. But the papers generated have my expire passport details rather than my current one. How the hell I'll rectify it as there is no contact details those who responsible for organizing medical. I don't want to wait for co to assign. Anyone faced similar problem??? Appreciate any feedback.


Go ahead with your meds with the old passport details, it doesn't matter, however have form 929 uploaded with the new passport details.

I had the same situation, they just need the passport as verification at the medical centre.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## blackmarch

Hi i have submitted my EOI on 3 sept and is it true that SA will invite you only
after 4 weeks. WA and ACT need to pay a fee when applying for EOI , Do I need 
any payment for SA EOI?


----------



## s_agrasen

Who is that final lucky one got approval from SA SS???

silent members, please let us all know that last date approved by SA SS?

as per last information, 4th August member got an approval.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Hi friends,

All the while I was glad with the processing of Victoria SS. but yesterday I got to know that my SS with Victoria has been rejected. 

Now I have decided to go ahead with SA SS and have applied for that yesterday. It is done through my consultant.

I now don't have any hopes on them and am glad that forum is all ready to help me ;-)

My first question: I got the reference number: Is this the tracking number? My reference number shared by my consultant is something like...GSM-001****... Is it so? I doubt their process and approach!!! Please help...

Second question: How about the rejection rates for SA SS? Is the state very choosy?
I belong to 261313. When can I expect the outcome? Kindly help.

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## khanash

blackmarch said:


> Hi i have submitted my EOI on 3 sept and is it true that SA will invite you only
> after 4 weeks. WA and ACT need to pay a fee when applying for EOI , Do I need
> any payment for SA EOI?


Have u recieved ur original letter by post or u filled ur eoi on the basis of ur faxed results.
EOI is free and u need to fill it and apply before statesponsorship.Have u filled ur online southaustralian ss application yet.SA Ss doesnt require any fee unlike other states.i also applied for Sa ss today for HR Advisor our profession seems to be in medium availability already.
so hurry


----------



## JJ_TN

*Sa ss*



nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> All the while I was glad with the processing of Victoria SS. but yesterday I got to know that my SS with Victoria has been rejected.
> 
> Now I have decided to go ahead with SA SS and have applied for that yesterday. It is done through my consultant.
> 
> I now don't have any hopes on them and am glad that forum is all ready to help me ;-)
> 
> My first question: I got the reference number: Is this the tracking number? My reference number shared by my consultant is something like...GSM-001****... Is it so? I doubt their process and approach!!! Please help...
> 
> Second question: How about the rejection rates for SA SS? Is the state very choosy?
> I belong to 261313. When can I expect the outcome? Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


Hi Nandini... Even I have applied for SA SS yesterday and hot a ref number similar to this GSM... So they would have applied properly...


----------



## JP Mosa

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> All the while I was glad with the processing of Victoria SS. but yesterday I got to know that my SS with Victoria has been rejected.
> 
> Now I have decided to go ahead with SA SS and have applied for that yesterday. It is done through my consultant.
> 
> I now don't have any hopes on them and am glad that forum is all ready to help me ;-)
> 
> My first question: I got the reference number: Is this the tracking number? My reference number shared by my consultant is something like...GSM-001****... Is it so? I doubt their process and approach!!! Please help...
> 
> Second question: How about the rejection rates for SA SS? Is the state very choosy?
> I belong to 261313. When can I expect the outcome? Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini




SA rejection rate is very low and processing is faster when you compare with other states....

Simple thing with SA.....more experienced....faster the approval...
Cheers


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> All the while I was glad with the processing of Victoria SS. but yesterday I got to know that my SS with Victoria has been rejected.
> 
> Now I have decided to go ahead with SA SS and have applied for that yesterday. It is done through my consultant.
> 
> I now don't have any hopes on them and am glad that forum is all ready to help me ;-)
> 
> My first question: I got the reference number: Is this the tracking number? My reference number shared by my consultant is something like...GSM-001****... Is it so? I doubt their process and approach!!! Please help...
> 
> Second question: How about the rejection rates for SA SS? Is the state very choosy?
> I belong to 261313. When can I expect the outcome? Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


Hey Nandini,

Sorry to hear that .Can you please tell when did you apply for Vic SS and wen did u get the result ?? I have applied for Vic SS as well yesterday. Did they give any reason for rejecting your SS ?

Regards,
Karan


----------



## blackmarch

khanash said:


> Have u recieved ur original letter by post or u filled ur eoi on the basis of ur faxed results.
> EOI is free and u need to fill it and apply before statesponsorship.Have u filled ur online southaustralian ss application yet.SA Ss doesnt require any fee unlike other states.i also applied for Sa ss today for HR Advisor our profession seems to be in medium availability already.
> so hurry


Yes , I have applied my EOI at Diac and SA website on Tuesday.
Was shocked that from this week our occupation has dropped from
high avaibility to medium. my original copy has not reach yet , instead
I went to buy a printer with fax machine ability. Requested them to fax 
my documents on monday and I received on tuesday.
Cheers


----------



## tanbd

blackmarch said:


> Yes , I have applied my EOI at Diac and SA website on Tuesday.
> Was shocked that from this week our occupation has dropped from
> high avaibility to medium. my original copy has not reach yet , instead
> I went to buy a printer with fax machine ability. Requested them to fax
> my documents on monday and I received on tuesday.
> Cheers


Guys,

Just a warning!!!! Those who have recently applied or planning to apply for SA SS, SA requires original scan copy of all the submitted documents. They don't except anything else normally (no fax or photocopy of the original) It's been clearly mentioned in their website (read requirements) and also in this forum. Few members informed their SA SS has been rejected because of this and they were asked to resubmit their application with original scan copy. Only exception was during end of June when SA was liberal as end of year was approaching (migration year July - June). 

Please read all requirements properly from their website and prepare all the required docs. SA is very clear with what they require and what not. SA SS rejection rate is low as long as you follow the exact guideline provided by them and fullfill all the requirements. You don't require to submit anything more or nothing less. Hope this helps.

All the best guys and good luck with all of your application


----------



## nandini.nataraj

kmann said:


> Hey Nandini,
> 
> Sorry to hear that .Can you please tell when did you apply for Vic SS and wen did u get the result ?? I have applied for Vic SS as well yesterday. Did they give any reason for rejecting your SS ?
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Hi Karan,

I had applied for Vitoria on 5th of July and they have rejected on August 8th. But I never received any communication on that or probably it would have been missed by my consultant. When I went back to check on the status, they said it has been rejected long back and cannot apply for next 6 months. There is no appeal for SS rejections (Atleast for Victoria).

But Karan, Not to worry. My application time was rather very bad. They rejected the case after 3 days of decision on SS hold for 6 occupations. What ever be the reason... Victoria is gone for me... ...

Anyways... You need not worry as most of others are getting the approval..

All the best for your application...

regards,
Nandini


----------



## nandini.nataraj

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Nandini... Even I have applied for SA SS yesterday and hot a ref number similar to this GSM... So they would have applied properly...


Thanks for the reply JJ_TN... When are you expecting the outcome? Which is the occupation you have applied for?


----------



## blackmarch

tanbd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a warning!!!! Those who have recently applied or planning to apply for SA SS, SA requires original scan copy of all the submitted documents. They don't except anything else normally (no fax or photocopy of the original) It's been clearly mentioned in their website (read requirements) and also in this forum. Few members informed their SA SS has been rejected because of this and they were asked to resubmit their application with original scan copy. Only exception was during end of June when SA was liberal as end of year was approaching (migration year July - June).
> 
> Please read all requirements properly from their website and prepare all the required docs. SA is very clear with what they require and what not. SA SS rejection rate is low as long as you follow the exact guideline provided by them and fullfill all the requirements. You don't require to submit anything more or nothing less. Hope this helps.
> 
> All the best guys and good luck with all of your application


I did not submit the original vetasses result and is it possible , that i re-submit 
when my original vetasses result arrive.Will it affect the first date that i have submitted.


----------



## rajikac

Hi guys!

I also applied for SA nomination on September 4. Waiting for the invitation!!!


----------



## nandini.nataraj

rajikac said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I also applied for SA nomination on September 4. Waiting for the invitation!!!


Hi rajikac,

Under what occupation code?


----------



## batraks

Dear seniors,

Please comment,in how many rounds 225412 with 60 points, would get invite.(190 class)
SA: EOI & GSM filed : 7-8-13


----------



## nandini.nataraj

batraks said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Please comment,in how many rounds 225412 with 60 points, would get invite.(190 class)
> SA: EOI & GSM filed : 7-8-13


Dear batraks,

For State sponsor ships, there are no invitation rounds. As and when the applications are approved, invite will be send for the corresponding EOIs. 

Seniors, please comment..

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## rajikac

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi rajikac,
> 
> Under what occupation code?


ICT Systems Test Engineer. But I applied with old ACS report format. Hope I get invited


----------



## nandini.nataraj

rajikac said:


> ICT Systems Test Engineer. But I applied with old ACS report format. Hope I get invited


Should not be a problem....


----------



## peanut48

Hi

My agent (who I'm no longer using) told me that for State Sponsorship I need to get a letter from Auditor to show I have sufficient funds towards settlement costs. Has anyone submitted any such letter?

Thanks


----------



## nandini.nataraj

peanut48 said:


> Hi
> 
> My agent (who I'm no longer using) told me that for State Sponsorship I need to get a letter from Auditor to show I have sufficient funds towards settlement costs. Has anyone submitted any such letter?
> 
> Thanks



Hi peanut48,

I am not sure... My consultant never told me about this!! Please confirm particularly for SA SS


----------



## peanut48

Yes, for SA SS. Coz when I was discussing my options with my consultant only SA had my occupation code. And later too, we assumed at some point SA will open up the occupation 224711 or in the July reset I'd apply for SA SS, she confirmed the same with me about the auditor letter for financial statement.


----------



## tanbd

peanut48 said:


> Yes, for SA SS. Coz when I was discussing my options with my consultant only SA had my occupation code. And later too, we assumed at some point SA will open up the occupation 224711 or in the July reset I'd apply for SA SS, she confirmed the same with me about the auditor letter for financial statement.


Mate, for SA SS all you have to do is declare (both in cash & assets). SA authorities may ask for it from you if they want at the later stage. But when you submit your application you donot need to provide evidence (but bear in mind if they do, u need to provide evidence, which indicates when u submit SA SS u had what u claimed) also there is no option for documentary evidence upload in the online application form. they ask specific things to upload and you can upload those docs only. if you add extra things which is not required you SA SS will get delayed (clearly mention on their web) so rather asking i'll again say, study all the requirements and checklist on their web. That should clear any confusion. Hope that helps.


----------



## peanut48

tanbd said:


> Mate, for SA SS all you have to do is declare (both in cash & assets). SA authorities may ask for it from you if they want at the later stage. But when you submit your application you donot need to provide evidence (but bear in mind if they do, u need to provide evidence, which indicates when u submit SA SS u had what u claimed) also there is no option for documentary evidence upload in the online application form. they ask specific things to upload and you can upload those docs only. if you add extra things which is not required you SA SS will get delayed (clearly mention on their web) so rather asking i'll again say, study all the requirements and checklist on their web. That should clear any confusion. Hope that helps.


Thanks. I just wanted to confirm this. I do believe my agent uses these unnecessary documents to make it sound like the process is tedious and use her services for it instead of applying by ourselves.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

tanbd said:


> Mate, for SA SS all you have to do is declare (both in cash & assets). SA authorities may ask for it from you if they want at the later stage. But when you submit your application you donot need to provide evidence (but bear in mind if they do, u need to provide evidence, which indicates when u submit SA SS u had what u claimed) also there is no option for documentary evidence upload in the online application form. they ask specific things to upload and you can upload those docs only. if you add extra things which is not required you SA SS will get delayed (clearly mention on their web) so rather asking i'll again say, study all the requirements and checklist on their web. That should clear any confusion. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the information... I checked with my consultant and she told me the same thing... On initial application, no such proofs are required. But they can any time ask for it. It is better to write what we have... 

Just wanted to check with you guys. I am one applicant among 6 golden occupations which were put on hold. 

SA was not accepting applications from these 6 occupations from August 4th till Sept 3rd. Could there be a possibility of getting invited bit faster as there were no applications last month? If that doesnt matter, can anyone please tell when sept lodged applicant be invited?

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## tanbd

nandini.nataraj said:


> Thanks for the information... I checked with my consultant and she told me the same thing... On initial application, no such proofs are required. But they can any time ask for it. It is better to write what we have...
> 
> Just wanted to check with you guys. I am one applicant among 6 golden occupations which were put on hold.
> 
> SA was not accepting applications from these 6 occupations from August 4th till Sept 3rd. Could there be a possibility of getting invited bit faster as there were no applications last month? If that doesnt matter, can anyone please tell when sept lodged applicant be invited?
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


 hi Nandini,

SA process application based on the date they have received application no matter what is your nominated occupation. Normally they are quite 1st to process. Avg. processing time is given on their web, its better to expect your application will take that long, if you get it earlier that bonus


----------



## JJ_TN

*Sa ss*



nandini.nataraj said:


> Thanks for the reply JJ_TN... When are you expecting the outcome? Which is the occupation you have applied for?


Hi Nandini,

I have applied on 3rd Sep and expecting it to get completed on 04th Oct (Approx 4 Weeks Processing time).

I have applied for ICT Systems Test Engineer - 263213. What about you? When did you applied?


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> I had applied for Vitoria on 5th of July and they have rejected on August 8th. But I never received any communication on that or probably it would have been missed by my consultant. When I went back to check on the status, they said it has been rejected long back and cannot apply for next 6 months. There is no appeal for SS rejections (Atleast for Victoria).
> 
> But Karan, Not to worry. My application time was rather very bad. They rejected the case after 3 days of decision on SS hold for 6 occupations. What ever be the reason... Victoria is gone for me... ...
> 
> Anyways... You need not worry as most of others are getting the approval..
> 
> All the best for your application...
> 
> regards,
> Nandini


Thanks Nandini and all the best for your South Australia SS. I guess you have already submitted EOI with 60 points in june.Dont u want to wait for 189 invitation . Your chances are fair of getting invite.

Also, one more thing have u added 190 option in your EOI for South Aus SS or you have created new EOI for that ??


----------



## nandini.nataraj

kmann said:


> Thanks Nandini and all the best for your South Australia SS. I guess you have already submitted EOI with 60 points in june.Dont u want to wait for 189 invitation . Your chances are fair of getting invite.
> 
> Also, one more thing have u added 190 option in your EOI for South Aus SS or you have created new EOI for that ??


Hey Karan,

Both are two different EOIs... Do you think I can wait for 189 and take a bet on 189? As far a s I see, though it is on June, the 1 month back log fo 60 points are still there and I dont really see any chance for atleast next 6-8 rounds and by then 65 points are piled up! Unable to guage the numbers.

But can you please throw some light on the job opportunities for Software Engineers and SAP professionals in SA?


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey Karan,
> 
> Both are two different EOIs... Do you think I can wait for 189 and take a bet on 189? As far a s I see, though it is on June, the 1 month back log fo 60 points are still there and I dont really see any chance for atleast next 6-8 rounds and by then 65 points are piled up! Unable to guage the numbers.
> 
> But can you please throw some light on the job opportunities for Software Engineers and SAP professionals in SA?


Yes agree with you. Same here I have also applied for SS in order to move up in the queue. Instead I have applied both for Victoria and South Australia. Hoping to get at least one approved :fingerscrossed:

And as far as I know current market for Software Engineers is not tht good in South Australia or I must say in whole Australia. But hopefully after elections IT market will pick up and have lots of opportunities for IT professionals and I guess there are decent job opportunities in SA for SAP professionals courtesy various Job portals (seek, careerone).

I think till the time u get your SS and Visa grant, market would be great and you culd easily secure job there.

All the best with your application.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## nandini.nataraj

kmann said:


> Yes agree with you. Same here I have also applied for SS in order to move up in the queue. Instead I have applied both for Victoria and South Australia. Hoping to get at least one approved :fingerscrossed:
> 
> And as far as I know current market for Software Engineers is not tht good in South Australia or I must say in whole Australia. But hopefully after elections IT market will pick up and have lots of opportunities for IT professionals and I guess there are decent job opportunities in SA for SAP professionals courtesy various Job portals (seek, careerone).
> 
> I think till the time u get your SS and Visa grant, market would be great and you culd easily secure job there.
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks Karan..

Victoria was my dream thinking of life style and opportunities. But now when I learnt of SA as the only better option, I started learning about the place. It is not bad though... In fact good for the peace lovers like me... ...

A safe and good bet... One job to live... I am done..

All the best to you too.. Keep updating...


----------



## tanbd

kmann said:


> Yes agree with you. Same here I have also applied for SS in order to move up in the queue. Instead I have applied both for Victoria and South Australia. Hoping to get at least one approved :fingerscrossed:
> 
> And as far as I know current market for Software Engineers is not tht good in South Australia or I must say in whole Australia. But hopefully after elections IT market will pick up and have lots of opportunities for IT professionals and I guess there are decent job opportunities in SA for SAP professionals courtesy various Job portals (seek, careerone).
> 
> I think till the time u get your SS and Visa grant, market would be great and you culd easily secure job there.
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Mate, I'm quite sure if you choose multiple state your SA SS will be rejected. SA is very clear about that and they ask to choose only SA in your EOI. Nevertheless most state has a requirement that you cann't apply for more than one at the same period of time. I'm sure about about SA, VIC I'm not sure. U better check it out, & do necessary modification in your eoi asap


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Thanks Karan..
> 
> Victoria was my dream thinking of life style and opportunities. But now when I learnt of SA as the only better option, I started learning about the place. It is not bad though... In fact good for the peace lovers like me... ...
> 
> A safe and good bet... One job to live... I am done..
> 
> All the best to you too.. Keep updating...


Thanks Nandini and best wishes to you as well. I would also like to advise you since you have filed your SS with SA 2 3 days back and as per the trend you will hopefully get an invite with in one month or so.Plus after that you have 2 months to file your VISA application. Means you will have appx 3 months to wait i.e 6 more rounds and by then you will have clear picture wheter with 60 points you will get 189 invitation or not or may be you possible you may get 1  so I would suggest you keep both your options open. I am approaching it this way only

I will keep updating :tea:


----------



## kmann

tanbd said:


> Mate, I'm quite sure if you choose multiple state your SA SS will be rejected. SA is very clear about that and they ask to choose only SA in your EOI. Nevertheless most state has a requirement that you cann't apply for more than one at the same period of time. I'm sure about about SA, VIC I'm not sure. U better check it out do necessary modification asap


Bro , I have created separate EOI for South Australia ans chose only SA in my EOI as per their rules.

For Victoria I havenot created my EOI yet as they don't require EOI number to proceed with the application, If I get success they will ask me my EOI number to send out invitation.At that time I will create one and share the EOI with them.

Just wishing I get approval from either of them :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tanbd

It's upto your choice.... Just say if both state by any chance come to know about this you will be in trouble... Anyway all the best


----------



## nandini.nataraj

kmann said:


> Bro , I have created separate EOI for South Australia ans chose only SA in my EOI as per their rules.
> 
> For Victoria I havenot created my EOI yet as they don't require EOI number to proceed with the application, If I get success they will ask me my EOI number to send out invitation.At that time I will create one and share the EOI with them.
> 
> Just wishing I get approval from either of them :fingerscrossed:


Perfect!!! This should not cause any problem.... Dont worry...

Victoria will take some time when compared to SA...

Lets wait.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann

tanbd said:


> It's upto your choice.... Just say if both state by any chance come to know about this you will be in trouble... Anyway all the best


Thanks a lot Bro .Reason why I have applied for both simultaneously, I don't want to take any more chances with DIAC. You never know they might introduce another rule in future for 6 golden occupations. So just trying my luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## khanash

blackmarch said:


> Yes , I have applied my EOI at Diac and SA website on Tuesday.
> Was shocked that from this week our occupation has dropped from
> high avaibility to medium. my original copy has not reach yet , instead
> I went to buy a printer with fax machine ability. Requested them to fax
> my documents on monday and I received on tuesday.
> Cheers


dear Blackmarch, it seems tht u have done the same mistake as myself.We are required to submit the scanned original letter from vetassess otherwise the application gets refused.I had also uploaded the faxed copy of results but later on emailed them to confirm tht if they would accept that but instead they invalidated the application saying tht u would have to reapply after u get ur results by post. so its better u email thm and inform them if it would be acceptable to thm if u attach the original later on.
its kind of risky as u know if u complete ur whole time period and get refused in the end.our profession is running towards medium as of now....
hope it helps ....


----------



## Surfer127

Dear All 

Need some expert advice so that I can start putting my documents together, so my question is to the people who has filed SA SS by themselves. 

How many words (approx) should commitment statement have?
do we need to sign and upload as pdf or we can just type in portal. 
Also, what all employemnt documents should I upload.. How many they accept?

Also if someone can share their commitment statement - I would be very grateful

Thanks in adavance


----------



## kmann

Surfer127 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Need some expert advice so that I can start putting my documents together, so my question is to the people who has filed SA SS by themselves.
> 
> How many words (approx) should commitment statement have?
> *You can have maximum 200 words*
> do we need to sign and upload as pdf or we can just type in portal.
> *Type in the text box provided*
> Also, what all employemnt documents should I upload.. How many they accept?
> *Reference letter one for each company you have worked.They accept only one doc. but you can add as many document in that one pdf if you want such as salry strcure or pay slips*
> Also if someone can share their commitment statement - I would be very grateful
> *will find and share with you*
> Thanks in adavance


Reply in bold


----------



## Surfer127

Thank You Kmann !! 


I saw a commitment statement & it was of 4 pages approx 3000 words.. Great I can write  200 words on my own .. !


----------



## kmann

Surfer127 said:


> Thank You Kmann !!
> 
> 
> I saw a commitment statement & it was of 4 pages approx 3000 words.. Great I can write  200 words on my own .. !


All the best with your application buddy


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks Man. Its just I want to apply for SA SS as soon as I receive documents. My occupation Medium available now.


----------



## kmann

Surfer127 said:


> Thanks Man. Its just I want to apply for SA SS as soon as I receive documents. My occupation Medium available now.


wats ur occupation code ?? Wat docs u r waiting for ??


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer127 said:


> Thanks Man. Its just I want to apply for SA SS as soon as I receive documents. My occupation Medium available now.


Hello Surfer,

As you have mentioned about medium availability, does it really affect the outcome of SA SS. As per my understanding about the occupation in medium availability, as long as it does not fall in low availability, it is still in demand in a state. 

Regards,
AK


----------



## kmann

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Surfer,
> 
> As you have mentioned about medium availability, does it really affect the outcome of SA SS. As per my understanding about the occupation in medium availability, as long as it does not fall in low availability, it is still in demand in a state.
> 
> Regards,
> AK


I guess medium availability means only some places are left for SS to nominate for that occupation. Doesnt have to do with demand in state. Low availability means very few places are left for nomination by SA.


----------



## JP Mosa

200 words for SA SS Nomination

Looking to the future, my partner and I consider South Australia an ideal destination to live, to work and to start a family. We are attracted to South Australia, particularly because of its clean and safe environment, its warm climate, low population density, growing economy and importantly its multicultural community 

This gives us a lot of confidence and good reasons in choosing it as our migration destination. On top of that, the area offers good employment prospects in the innovative and ever growing fields such as Manufacturing, Engineering, Environmental, Health and Community welfare sectors. These industries could benefit from me and my spouse skills and vice versa. 

We like the fact that South Australia is a welcoming state and much of the population growth is from international migrants. We strongly believe that we can easily accommodate and become a part of friendly community .Besides, we can contribute our share of skills and knowledge in community development and vice versa. We have seen many articles in newspapers showing that South Australia is keen to attract overseas talent in this competitive world and this is something which we like. We strongly feel that South Australia can offer a better lifestyle than other areas because the cost of housing is more affordable.

Moreover, when many countries and regions in the world face economic uncertainties South Australia is attracting economic investment even throughout the recession. We are also encouraged by the amount of foreign investment that is taking place in South Australia. So that we will have an opportunity to explore more career opportunities throughout the globe from a single base in near future. 


Furthermore, we are happy to see that Adelaide is highly regarded as a superb international destination to live. South Australia, appeals to our love of nature and the great outdoors. There are a multitude of places to enjoy the clean air and unspoilt nature. From beautiful beaches to wilderness areas to vineyards it seems South Australia has many facets to explore and to enjoy. Overall, South Australia wins our hearts by its job opportunities, unique lifestyle, and great environment.

For us, it is a destination of prosperity and beauty. If successful in our application for state sponsorship we look forward to starting our life in South Australia.

Docs....

Previous company Experince certificates....
Current company......Offer letter...Appointment Letter.
IELTS TRF....
Passport Front Page...
Degree Original Degree


----------



## tanbd

I just want to add a few things with JP:

For employment papers: no need to provide JD or payslips. Not needed.

All doc size should not be more than 4 MB. Rest was well covered by JP.


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> I just want to add a few things with JP:
> 
> For employment papers: no need to provide JD or payslips. Not needed.
> 
> All doc size should not be more than 4 MB. Rest was well covered by JP.


Even Employment reference letters are also not required for SA SS


----------



## Surfer127

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Surfer,
> 
> As you have mentioned about medium availability, does it really affect the outcome of SA SS. As per my understanding about the occupation in medium availability, as long as it does not fall in low availability, it is still in demand in a state.
> 
> Regards,
> AK


I believe , you are safe. Also these availability is not related to demand. They have fixed quota & DIAC has defined ceilings for each occupation group. 

Karan - I am waiting for VET assessment & IELTS score card.


----------



## tanbd

By the way, JP, I can see u got ur CO assigned. Just wanted to know how long it took you to get your co after u apply???


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks JPMosa, tanbd, kmann...


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> By the way, JP, I can see u got ur CO assigned. Just wanted to know how long it took you to get your co after u apply???


Hey Tanbd,

I lodged E visa on 31st July......CO assigned on 4th September.....

Cheers


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> Hey Tanbd,
> 
> I lodged E visa on 31st July......CO assigned on 4th September.....
> 
> Cheers


Hi JP, 

Not bad, ha... It took little bit over 5 weeks, I'll say its decent. All the best, mate 

Looks like I have to wait for my CO to assign so that he/she can fix my emedical reference problem. Oh btw did you uploaded bank statements?? Thinking of uploading last 1 year, that should be ok isn't it???


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> Hi JP,
> 
> Not bad, ha... It took little bit over 5 weeks, I'll say its decent. All the best, mate
> 
> Looks like I have to wait for my CO to assign so that he/she can fix my emedical reference problem. Oh btw did you uploaded bank statements?? Thinking of uploading last 1 year, that should be ok isn't it???


Actually...Me & My wife aware that we will get CO around 4 - 5 weeks....but actually we wanted it to be delayed.........as I have to get my KWT PCC which takes 7 weeks atleast....


----------



## sahil772

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> All the while I was glad with the processing of Victoria SS. but yesterday I got to know that my SS with Victoria has been rejected.
> 
> Now I have decided to go ahead with SA SS and have applied for that yesterday. It is done through my consultant.
> 
> I now don't have any hopes on them and am glad that forum is all ready to help me ;-)
> 
> My first question: I got the reference number: Is this the tracking number? My reference number shared by my consultant is something like...GSM-001****... Is it so? I doubt their process and approach!!! Please help...
> 
> Second question: How about the rejection rates for SA SS? Is the state very choosy?
> I belong to 261313. When can I expect the outcome? Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


I got approval in 4 weeks from SA SS. U mite as well call them after 3 weeks in case u want to know the status. they r helpful and will let u know the date also that they r processing. 

Their approval rate is high and have not come across single person whose SS got rejected except one where original assessment letter was not uploaded.


----------



## sahil772

JP Mosa said:


> Actually...Me & My wife aware that we will get CO around 4 - 5 weeks....but actually we wanted it to be delayed.........as I have to get my KWT PCC which takes 7 weeks atleast....


Congrats JP... Ur countdown to Grant has begin


----------



## sahil772

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Sahil & Tanbd,
> 
> Went thru all your posts and congratulations for getting SA SS on time!
> 
> I am actually looking for some help in completing the SA SS Application Online.
> 
> I have cleared IELTS with 6.5 + (which is required for ICT) and received ACS Assessment as well.
> 
> Need your help to understand what we have to provide for the following:
> 
> 1. Please outline reasons for choosing South Australia as a migration destination in your own words (max. 200 words).
> 
> 2. Please identify organisations or companies in South Australia that are relevant to your nominated occupation.
> 
> 3. Cash in hand (upon migration) AUD$ - What is the minimum we have to put here in order to get the approval?
> 
> 4. Other assets AUD$ - What is the minimum we have to put here in order to get the approval?
> 
> Request you to help me so that I can go ahead with the application.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Thanks JJ

Mate, I think JP has answered all ur queries.. Regarding cash in hand and other assets total should be as mentioned on their website. Some say AUD 20,000 cash is hand is must but that is not true. U can even put AUD 15000 in cash and rest in other assets. 

U can check seek.com.au for companies that r having vacancies in ur job and fill that in SA SS.


----------



## deepajose

Hi Thr,

I am new to this thread. I too have applied for SA sponsorship on 3rd September under software Engineer code


----------



## nandini.nataraj

deepajose said:


> Hi Thr,
> 
> I am new to this thread. I too have applied for SA sponsorship on 3rd September under software Engineer code


Hi deepajose,

All the best for your application. Are they processing applications for our occupation code (261313) lodged after August 5th? 

I see NSW has not given even the reference number for the applicants who have lodged after August 5th.

Senior experts please clarify

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## dreamsaia

deepajose said:


> Hi Thr,
> 
> I am new to this thread. I too have applied for SA sponsorship on 3rd September under software Engineer code


It usually take around 3-4 weeks for the SA to announce the final outcome. You can expect results by 30th Sep to 5th October. 

All the best
AK


----------



## deepajose

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi deepajose,
> 
> All the best for your application. Are they processing applications for our occupation code (261313) lodged after August 5th?
> 
> I see NSW has not given even the reference number for the applicants who have lodged after August 5th.
> 
> Senior experts please clarify
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


hi nandini,

yes . .SA has started processing all suspended 6 application categories including ours.NSW has put 2 categories still on hold.you can check their website.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Thanks deepajose. Please update this thread, if by chance you get any new updated in particular for SA. If you call them for any reason, please update that as well..

Since it is case by case, and we both have applied on the same day, we might expect the sponsorship and invite on the same timelines...

All the best..

Lets keep in touch.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

As I see, min 3 of us in this thread have applied on the same day ...


----------



## deepajose

dreamsaia said:


> It usually take around 3-4 weeks for the SA to announce the final outcome. You can expect results by 30th Sep to 5th October.
> 
> All the best
> AK


hi dreamasia,

ok.Thanks for the info . Regarding the Acs letter I am still confused whether if we can claim all our exp or only after the deemed date .


----------



## nandini.nataraj

deepajose said:


> hi dreamasia,
> 
> ok.Thanks for the info . Regarding the Acs letter I am still confused whether if we can claim all our exp or only after the deemed date .


As per other threads, it is advisable to claim points only for the period from which it is mentioned as 'Skilled'. That scrutiny happens once we lodge the VISA and there are bright chances of losing out money, time and opportunity.

Hope you have claimed points only after deemed date in SA SS...

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## deepajose

nandini.nataraj said:


> As per other threads, it is advisable to claim points only for the period from which it is mentioned as 'Skilled'. That scrutiny happens once we lodge the VISA and there are bright chances of losing out money, time and opportunity.
> 
> Hope you have claimed points only after deemed date in SA SS...
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


hi ,
but I have seen people getting approvals for entire exp.the policy is not clear . as of now I have included my entire exp.i will take chance.if not I have to reappear for ielts.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

You need to check with senior expats on this... If it was the initial days, taking chance would have fetched a reasonable yield.

As far as I have seen, now, even the case officers are given clear instructions and hence that criteria is most viewed by them.

If it is fine to calculate entire exp with relevant documents and is justifiable, nothing like that... 

All the best


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi, I have applied for Developer Programmer and my wife has applied for Analyst programmer. My Understanding for 190 is as follows:

*********NSW and ACT*********

NSW/ACT - 190 is suspended for IT Professionals..

Procedure: apply for 190 in EOI and Fill the form along with EOI number 
in the appliation form and send 300$ through post..

****** Note*********
Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

****** Note END********

*********** VIC_MELBOURNE**********

Udated as on 3rd Sep 2013

261311 Analyst Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years experience
261312 Developer Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years
experience

**************SA*******************

List current as of 5/09/2013
261311	Analyst Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band
261312	Developer Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band

As per my understanding, only VIC is the option left for us if IELTS score is 7.. 

Please suggest me what all options are available for us in 190.


----------



## 0z_dream

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi, I have applied for Developer Programmer and my wife has applied for Analyst programmer. My Understanding for 190 is as follows:
> 
> *********NSW and ACT*********
> 
> NSW/ACT - 190 is suspended for IT Professionals..
> 
> Procedure: apply for 190 in EOI and Fill the form along with EOI number
> in the appliation form and send 300$ through post..
> 
> ****** Note*********
> Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
> Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:
> 
> Other Engineering Professional - 2339
> Software and Applications Programmers - 2613
> 
> ****** Note END********
> 
> *********** VIC_MELBOURNE**********
> 
> Udated as on 3rd Sep 2013
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years experience
> 261312 Developer Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years
> experience
> 
> **************SA*******************
> 
> List current as of 5/09/2013
> 261311	Analyst Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band
> 261312	Developer Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band
> 
> As per my understanding, only VIC is the option left for us if IELTS score is 7..
> 
> Please suggest me what all options are available for us in 190.


Me too im also facing same issue here, 261312, thought about re assess my acs with code 261313


----------



## deepajose

nandini.nataraj said:


> You need to check with senior expats on this... If it was the initial days, taking chance would have fetched a reasonable yield.
> 
> As far as I have seen, now, even the case officers are given clear instructions and hence that criteria is most viewed by them.
> 
> If it is fine to calculate entire exp with relevant documents and is justifiable, nothing like that...
> 
> All the best


thanks for the info .my agent here advised we can claim entire experience . anyways lets hope for the best


----------



## anujmalhotra262

0z_dream said:


> Me too im also facing same issue here, 261312, thought about re assess my acs with code 261313



For which state?


----------



## deepajose

0z_dream said:


> when did u do ur acs, is it old or new acs format


got it issued on 21st june in new format


----------



## 0z_dream

anujmalhotra262 said:


> For which state?


ACT- is also there , as it is limited in act, we have to score 7 in each band for ielts.

I was looking for NSW


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi, I have applied for Developer Programmer and my wife has applied for Analyst programmer. My Understanding for 190 is as follows:

*********NSW and ACT*********

NSW/ACT - 190 is suspended for IT Professionals..

Procedure: apply for 190 in EOI and Fill the form along with EOI number 
in the appliation form and send 300$ through post..

****** Note*********
Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

****** Note END********

*********** VIC_MELBOURNE**********

Udated as on 3rd Sep 2013

261311 Analyst Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years experience
261312 Developer Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years
experience

**************SA*******************

List current as of 5/09/2013
261311	Analyst Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band
261312	Developer Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band

As per my understanding, only VIC is the option left for us if IELTS score is 7.. 

Please suggest me what all options are available for us in 190.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

0z_dream said:


> ACT- is also there , as it is limited in act, we have to score 7 in each band for ielts.
> 
> I was looking for NSW


It says its suspended at the moment. can we still apply for that?


----------



## 0z_dream

anujmalhotra262 said:


> It says its suspended at the moment. can we still apply for that?


No way , check their official site, like vic it was suspended, but from 31st of aug (this is the time act renew their new list every year), they opened for ICT, Moreover, they were the fist open before vic and sa, u can apply for any limited occupation, but we have 7 in each band, but for occupations showing open it is ok with 6. Closed occupation we cannot apply

Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## s_agrasen

rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not in between the dates you mentioned, but on 12th August...


Hello RKN0723, 

any good news at your end? It seems, we are only the one who has applied in the same week, as I dont see any other people asking on approval during our time of application

please let me know once you get your SA SS


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Its a long process for ACT for job codes in Limited. 

need to showcase there is job requirement in ACT region with 5 advertisements and a lot more apart from 7 band...


----------



## rkn0723

s_agrasen said:


> Hello RKN0723,
> 
> any good news at your end? It seems, we are only the one who has applied in the same week, as I dont see any other people asking on approval during our time of application
> 
> please let me know once you get your SA SS


Hi...No news yet...even i am waiting eagerly for that..shall surely update once i am through...


----------



## gbr

Hi folks! I am also waiting for my SA SS application to be processed. As mentioned in my signature, I have applied on 21-Aug. I am assuming it will take 4-6 weeks, after which the Invitation will probably take another additional 1-2 weeks.


----------



## tanbd

gbr said:


> Hi folks! I am also waiting for my SA SS application to be processed. As mentioned in my signature, I have applied on 21-Aug. I am assuming it will take 4-6 weeks, after which the Invitation will probably take another additional 1-2 weeks.


Mate, if SA approves your application you will be invited straight, no waiting or anything. There will be an option which will be appear in your EOI to lodge you visa.


----------



## khanash

guys help needed
i have filled my EOI and ss application but m confused regarding one thing...plz help
my assessment letter frm vetassess states that my qualification r upto the required level and then states three years of experience is highly relevant from 2009 july to 2013july
i am MA and MBA one ws completed in 2007 and other ws completed in 2010.
now should i mention my experience from 2010 onwards in eoi and ss or from 2009 as stated in vetassess letter.Although point score will not have any effect.
and yes i got negatie assessment wen i presented my mba 2007 degree only so i got reassessed with MA 2010 with positive assessment..so both of thm together got me positive


----------



## khanash

is thr a way one cn do correction in the application for ss???
will the application count frm the date of correction


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> is thr a way one cn do correction in the application for ss???
> will the application count frm the date of correction


Sorry mate but SA SS, there are no option for correction you are require to re-submit it again and then you need to send them a email stating which one you want them to consider else they will automatically choose the latest one. They assess the complete application, so I do believe if you resubmit your application, it will be assessed based on the date you resubmit rather when you 1st applied as 1st one no longer a valid one.


----------



## sahil772

khanash said:


> guys help needed
> i have filled my EOI and ss application but m confused regarding one thing...plz help
> my assessment letter frm vetassess states that my qualification r upto the required level and then states three years of experience is highly relevant from 2009 july to 2013july
> i am MA and MBA one ws completed in 2007 and other ws completed in 2010.
> now should i mention my experience from 2010 onwards in eoi and ss or from 2009 as stated in vetassess letter.Although point score will not have any effect.
> and yes i got negatie assessment wen i presented my mba 2007 degree only so i got reassessed with MA 2010 with positive assessment..so both of thm together got me positive


As u have already applied for SA SS, with all the ur work history so there is no need to modify that. What u can do is to make changes to ur EOI. I will advice to make ur work after 2010 as relevant to ur nominated occupation and work experience before 2010 as non relevant. This way u wont claim points for ur work exp before 2010 and u wont need to make any amendment to SS. But check before making amendment that u get 60 points in EOI after u do this modification.


----------



## khanash

sahil772 said:


> As u have already applied for SA SS, with all the ur work history so there is no need to modify that. What u can do is to make changes to ur EOI. I will advice to make ur work after 2010 as relevant to ur nominated occupation and work experience before 2010 as non relevant. This way u wont claim points for ur work exp before 2010 and u wont need to make any amendment to SS. But check before making amendment that u get 60 points in EOI after u do this modification.


Ok u r right >>>i just viewed my application once agian for ss it says the date u commenced ur employment so july 2009 would be the right date....right???not the date after graduation ??
secondly i made change in the eoi as u said and marked my experience as relevant after 2010 july. i have a certificate from university stating that the program started in July 2008 and ended in june 2010....so again i can claim 5 points of employment as vetassess recognized my three years experience uptil july 2013...so do u think its ok or should i not claim points for three years ???
thanks


----------



## dreamsaia

khanash said:


> Ok u r right >>>i just viewed my application once agian for ss it says the date u commenced ur employment so july 2009 would be the right date....right???not the date after graduation ??
> secondly i made change in the eoi as u said and marked my experience as relevant after 2010 july. i have a certificate from university stating that the program started in July 2008 and ended in june 2010....so again i can claim 5 points of employment as vetassess recognized my three years experience uptil july 2013...so do u think its ok or should i not claim points for three years ???
> thanks


Hello Khanash,

In my opinion, you should claim points for 3 years of your experience. Because as you may know, more points you will have, better chances you will have to receive SA SS and BTW SA usually prefer people having experience. However kindly note, you must have at least few supporting financial documents such as Form 16, bank statements etc. in order to support your claim to DIAC later.


----------



## khanash

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Khanash,
> 
> In my opinion, you should claim points for 3 years of your experience. Because as you may know, more points you will have, better chances you will have to receive SA SS and BTW SA usually prefer people having experience. However kindly note, you must have at least few supporting financial documents such as Form 16, bank statements etc. in order to support your claim to DIAC later.


the question that i want to ask is that does the experience count after the completion date of bachelors.like my program year was from july2008 to june 2010.so i will count experience from july 2010.the date written on my degree states issued on march 2011......we count experience after the completionof program right
vetassess assessed my 3 years of work as relevant....totally after the completion date which means tht DIAC will not object....
what to do going crazy???


----------



## sahil772

khanash said:


> Ok u r right >>>i just viewed my application once agian for ss it says the date u commenced ur employment so july 2009 would be the right date....right???not the date after graduation ??
> secondly i made change in the eoi as u said and marked my experience as relevant after 2010 july. i have a certificate from university stating that the program started in July 2008 and ended in june 2010....so again i can claim 5 points of employment as vetassess recognized my three years experience uptil july 2013...so do u think its ok or should i not claim points for three years ???
> thanks



U did the right thing.... ur SS application is fine....Regarding ur EOI, as ur employment is already assessed by vetassess and found out to be relevant. u can claim points for employment after from july 2010..that is 5 points.....


----------



## khanash

sahil772 said:


> U did the right thing.... ur SS application is fine....Regarding ur EOI, as ur employment is already assessed by vetassess and found out to be relevant. u can claim points for employment after from july 2010..that is 5 points.....


thanx sahil...a big relief:yield:


----------



## sahil772

khanash said:


> thanx sahil...a big relief:yield:


anytime mate...


----------



## epahuja

*documents required for SA SS*

Hi,

I filled online applicable for SA SS and submitted, it asked for supporting documents for work experience, IELTS, Skill assessment, EOI etc... and there was a section to write in 200 words, why you want to move to SA. Financial information section i.e. AUD available at the time of migration..... however I did not find any section to upload 'commitment to SA' letter or bank statements/Declaration of Financial capacity?

Can you pls confirm if these are required or not? If yes, how is it to be submitted?

Thanks,


----------



## shishir

epahuja said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filled online applicable for SA SS and submitted, it asked for supporting documents for work experience, IELTS, Skill assessment, EOI etc... and there was a section to write in 200 words, why you want to move to SA. Financial information section i.e. AUD available at the time of migration..... however I did not find any section to upload 'commitment to SA' letter or bank statements/Declaration of Financial capacity?
> 
> Can you pls confirm if these are required or not? If yes, how is it to be submitted?
> 
> Thanks,


No evidence of financial capacity is required. However, SA govt reserves the right to ask for such kind of documents at any time of the migration process.


----------



## tanbd

epahuja said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filled online applicable for SA SS and submitted, it asked for supporting documents for work experience, IELTS, Skill assessment, EOI etc... and there was a section to write in 200 words, why you want to move to SA. Financial information section i.e. AUD available at the time of migration..... however I did not find any section to upload 'commitment to SA' letter or bank statements/Declaration of Financial capacity?
> 
> Can you pls confirm if these are required or not? If yes, how is it to be submitted?
> 
> Thanks,


You are only required to write 200 words (in your own word) to express your interest on SA, that's it. Similarly, all you have to do is declare your financial situation, No upload or anything regarding this 2 issue.


----------



## s_agrasen

Hello Everyone, 

This week has started with lot of hope. This will decide about my future. 

RKN, As per my calculation, you should get SA SS by tuesday,


----------



## gbr

Did anyone receive SA State Sponsorship approval in the last week or so? The message in the government says: "_We are currently processing applications submitted on 29 July 2013._". But, I can see that some applications that started after this date have already been approved. I just wanted to find out how much time are they taking. May calculation says exactly 4 weeks.


----------



## JJ_TN

sahil772 said:


> Thanks JJ
> 
> Mate, I think JP has answered all ur queries.. Regarding cash in hand and other assets total should be as mentioned on their website. Some say AUD 20,000 cash is hand is must but that is not true. U can even put AUD 15000 in cash and rest in other assets.
> 
> U can check seek for companies that r having vacancies in ur job and fill that in SA SS.


Hi Sahil.

Thanks for your response. As I don't want to wait anymore, I have applied it on the same day. Fortunately, it matches whatever you have mentioned 

Awaiting for the response now. Expecting it during the first week of October. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JJ_TN

s_agrasen said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This week has started with lot of hope. This will decide about my future.
> 
> RKN, As per my calculation, you should get SA SS by tuesday,


All the best Agrasen. Please keep us posted on the updates.


----------



## JJ_TN

gbr said:


> Did anyone receive SA State Sponsorship approval in the last week or so? The message in the government says: "_We are currently processing applications submitted on 29 July 2013._". But, I can see that some applications that started after this date have already been approved. I just wanted to find out how much time are they taking. May calculation says exactly 4 weeks.


All the best GBR. Please keep us posted on the updates.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Hey all,
Any approval today? 

As per previous notes, can any one enlighten on the day of applications being processed? Even i see alot of applications from August 12 getting approved. ..


----------



## batraks

I filed EOI on 6-8-13 & SA SS on 7-8-13, under 225412 Tech sales rep (190 class).

Today is 9th sep, still no update from DIAC.

Did i got invitation this month or expect next month...!! really worried now.

Pls anyone comments or show path....!!


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Hey all,
Any approval today? 

As per previous notes, can any one enlighten on the day of applications being processed? Even i see alot of applications from August 12 getting approved. ..


----------



## vijay983

hello friend,

I am also applying for SA SS but I am facing some difficulties in filing nomination form.
I would appreciate if you can assist me on below queries:

1.What are the required documents to support work experience.I am having exp certificates,appointment letters,salary slips, form 16,ITR.Do I need to upload all these and also if these docs should be attesed.

2.Is there any need for reference letters from employer?
3.How much cash I need to mention ?As per guideline they ask to carry 20000 aus $.

Thanks to clarify these points.

BR
Vijay


----------



## vijay983

Friends,

I am also applying for SA SS but I am facing some difficulties in filing nomination form.
I would appreciate if you can assist me on below queries:

1.What are the required documents to support work experience.I am having exp certificates,appointment letters,salary slips, form 16,ITR.Do I need to upload all these and also if these docs should be attesed.

2.Is there any need for reference letters from employer?
3.How much cash I need to mention ?As per guideline they ask to carry 20000 aus $.

If there is any docs checklist for state nomination for SA..do share 

Thanks to clarify these points.

BR
Vijay


----------



## gbr

batraks said:


> I filed EOI on 6-8-13 & SA SS on 7-8-13, under 225412 Tech sales rep (190 class).
> 
> Today is 9th sep, still no update from DIAC.
> 
> Did i got invitation this month or expect next month...!! really worried now.
> 
> Pls anyone comments or show path....!!



Batraks...Your occupation is classifed "Special Conditions apply" in the SA website. Are you an international graduate from an SA University? If No, you cannot apply for SA SS using this occupation code. However, I don't know when it changed to "Special Conditions apply". Sorry if I have disappointed you with my answer.

_Source: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data_


----------



## khanash

hello guys,,,
those who have recieved their ss...i need to know that do we get some sort of contract and do we have to sign it and submit...or just an email confirming tht we have recieved the statesponsorship and we have to take its printout and attach in final application???


----------



## gbr

khanash said:


> hello guys,,,
> those who have recieved their ss...i need to know that do we get some sort of contract and do we have to sign it and submit...or just an email confirming tht we have recieved the statesponsorship and we have to take its printout and attach in final application???


As far as I know, there is no contract. You will only get an Invitation to apply from DIAC.


----------



## batraks

gbr said:


> Batraks...Your occupation is classifed "Special Conditions apply" in the SA website. Are you an international graduate from an SA University? If No, you cannot apply for SA SS using this occupation code. However, I don't know when it changed to "Special Conditions apply". Sorry if I have disappointed you with my answer.
> 
> _Source: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data_


Dear GBR,

I filed my EOI on 6th aug when it was LOW AVAILABILITY, and got EOI & GSM ref no too. After ten days on 16th the occupation come under Special conditions.

I checked Ceiling level for this in skill select its 2040 and invitation till date on 2nd sep round is 51 which was 41 last round on 19th aug.

So , did any hope i can expect or wait for next year..i am not disappointed..may be i filed my EOI late..

Pls acknowledge ..


----------



## gbr

batraks said:


> Dear GBR,
> 
> I filed my EOI on 6th aug when it was LOW AVAILABILITY, and got EOI & GSM ref no too. After ten days on 16th the occupation come under Special conditions.
> 
> I checked Ceiling level for this in skill select its 2040 and invitation till date on 2nd sep round is 51 which was 41 last round on 19th aug.
> 
> So , did any hope i can expect or wait for next year..i am not disappointed..may be i filed my EOI late..
> 
> Pls acknowledge ..


Batraks...In that case, I would believe that you still have a chance. You are right. The ceiling level for the year is 2040 and 51 invitations have been issued so far. But, you have to note that these numbers are at national level (DIAC numbers). The Low Availability/High Availability/Special conditions apply are as per SA state level demand for your occupation. But, don't lose hope. One good thing is that you have turned in your EOI and SS application before your occupation become "Special conditions apply". I hope you still make it. Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## s_agrasen

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey all,
> Any approval today?
> 
> As per previous notes, can any one enlighten on the day of applications being processed? Even i see alot of applications from August 12 getting approved. ..


No confirmation yet. I am eagarly waiting for the same. 

Btw, Nandini, do you know anyone who has got approved 12th August application? As I dont see, and updates.....


----------



## s_agrasen

batraks said:


> Dear GBR,
> 
> I filed my EOI on 6th aug when it was LOW AVAILABILITY, and got EOI & GSM ref no too. After ten days on 16th the occupation come under Special conditions.
> 
> I checked Ceiling level for this in skill select its 2040 and invitation till date on 2nd sep round is 51 which was 41 last round on 19th aug.
> 
> So , did any hope i can expect or wait for next year..i am not disappointed..may be i filed my EOI late..
> 
> Pls acknowledge ..


First of all, 225412 is on Special Conditions Apply. So you have to wait till new quota comes. 

Secondly, 225412 is NOT Technical Sales Rep. It is Sales Rep. in Pharma. If you had applied for Technical Sales Rep. than it is 225499 which is Open with High Availability.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

s_agrasen said:


> No confirmation yet. I am eagarly waiting for the same.
> 
> Btw, Nandini, do you know anyone who has got approved 12th August application? As I dont see, and updates.....


Oh yeah.. Sorry s_agrasen... It is 4th Aug... You guys have replied already for those posts....

Between, with the 6 occupations with pro rata basis, do we get invited once in 15 days (1st and thrird mondays) or will that be on regular basis?

I belong to 261313 (Software Engineer) category.

Is that the reason why there are no invites from past 3-4 days leaving the weekends....

Can anyone pls call up SA SS dept and checkon the date of application that is getting processed and ask if pro rata selection applies to those 6 occupations and expect ijnvites once in 15 days... 

 I dont have the facility to call them now... 

Pls help!


----------



## s_agrasen

Hello Everyone, 

As from experience from all previous messages and quotes, I belive that SA SS approval normally releasing either on Monday or by end of Friday. So if anyone has not received SA SS who has submitted on 12th August week, should expact either by this FRIDAY evening or 16th Morning. 

If anyone gets in between than please please share the same so that we should know the processing date.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

I called the SA SS dept.... They are processing Aug 10th application ;-)


----------



## green_apple

Thanks for the updates bro


----------



## batraks

s_agrasen said:


> First of all, 225412 is on Special Conditions Apply. So you have to wait till new quota comes.
> 
> Secondly, 225412 is NOT Technical Sales Rep. It is Sales Rep. in Pharma. If you had applied for Technical Sales Rep. than it is 225499 which is Open with High Availability.


I have filed in 225412 as Sales Rep -Pharma & Medical.


----------



## gbr

nandini.nataraj said:


> I called the SA SS dept.... They are processing Aug 10th application ;-)


nandini.nataraj...Thanks. That is very useful info for people awaiting SS results, like me.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Friends....

I applied for SA SS on 3rd Sept 2013.... I got invited just now... 


It is super fast... I applied under 261313 - Software Engineer (Golden occupation)

Thanks all for your support and kind information. I will keep you all posted on new updates...

Lets all catch up in SA.... ;-)

Cheers!
Nandini


----------



## rkn0723

nandini.nataraj said:


> Friends....
> 
> I applied for SA SS on 3rd Sept 2013.... I got invited just now...
> 
> It is super fast... I applied under 261313 - Software Engineer (Golden occupation)
> 
> Thanks all for your support and kind information. I will keep you all posted on new updates...
> 
> Lets all catch up in SA.... ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Hi,
Congrats, actually I applied on 12 august n still havnt got any answer...do they have any priority fr sponsorship? Or I have been refused?


----------



## gbr

nandini.nataraj said:


> Friends....
> 
> I applied for SA SS on 3rd Sept 2013.... I got invited just now...
> 
> 
> It is super fast... I applied under 261313 - Software Engineer (Golden occupation)
> 
> Thanks all for your support and kind information. I will keep you all posted on new updates...
> 
> Lets all catch up in SA.... ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Congratulations, Nandini. That's great news.


----------



## AM

Congrats Nandhini.


----------



## green_apple

nandini.nataraj said:


> Friends....
> 
> I applied for SA SS on 3rd Sept 2013.... I got invited just now...
> 
> 
> It is super fast... I applied under 261313 - Software Engineer (Golden occupation)
> 
> Thanks all for your support and kind information. I will keep you all posted on new updates...
> 
> Lets all catch up in SA.... ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Wow it is super fast Nandini, congratulations to you!!! Your updates really inspire all of us here 

So you received both SA approved and DIAC invited?

Cheers!
Apple


----------



## JJ_TN

nandini.nataraj said:


> Friends....
> 
> I applied for SA SS on 3rd Sept 2013.... I got invited just now...
> 
> 
> It is super fast... I applied under 261313 - Software Engineer (Golden occupation)
> 
> Thanks all for your support and kind information. I will keep you all posted on new updates...
> 
> Lets all catch up in SA.... ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Congrats Nandini. Super fast


----------



## JJ_TN

rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> Congrats, actually I applied on 12 august n still havnt got any answer...do they have any priority fr sponsorship? Or I have been refused?


Hi RKN0723,

Which occupational code you have applied for? It might be based on the code as well... so don't worry and don't loose your hope!


----------



## gbr

JJ_TN said:


> Hi RKN0723,
> 
> Which occupational code you have applied for? It might be based on the code as well... so don't worry and don't loose your hope!


I also think the processing is based on occupation codes - especially the 6 golden occupation codes. Please see the announcement by SA Government on their website recently. Nandini is indeed a lucky one.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The six occupation groups with a limited number of places available for SA state nomination are:
• 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
• 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
• 2334 Electronics Engineers
• 2633 Telecommunication Engineering Professionals
• 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
• 2613 Software and Applications Programmers

Due to the limited number of places, Immigration SA will prioritise applications who meet all Immigration SA eligibility requirements and are:
1. Currently employed in a skilled occupation in SA
2. An international Graduate of SA 
3. High calibre offshore or onshore applicants (Immigration SA will take into account: DIAC points, qualifications, work experience and English level when assessing an application for these occupation groups).

Please note that for occupations subject to a DIAC occupation ceiling management process, Immigration SA reserves the right to process applicants *by merit rather than by date submitted*. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Source: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news and events_


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Friends....
> 
> I applied for SA SS on 3rd Sept 2013.... I got invited just now...
> 
> 
> It is super fast... I applied under 261313 - Software Engineer (Golden occupation)
> 
> Thanks all for your support and kind information. I will keep you all posted on new updates...
> 
> Lets all catch up in SA.... ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Congratzzz Nandini....Thats super fast....... Best of luck with ur VISA application


----------



## rkn0723

JJ_TN said:


> Hi RKN0723,
> 
> Which occupational code you have applied for? It might be based on the code as well... so don't worry and don't loose your hope!


Hi,
I have applied under 223112 (Recruitment Consultant). Is the application process totally random or they go by date? 
Thanx


----------



## kmann

nandini.nataraj said:


> Friends....
> 
> I applied for SA SS on 3rd Sept 2013.... I got invited just now...
> 
> 
> It is super fast... I applied under 261313 - Software Engineer (Golden occupation)
> 
> Thanks all for your support and kind information. I will keep you all posted on new updates...
> 
> Lets all catch up in SA.... ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Hey u got ur invitation as well or just the SS approval from South Australia ?


----------



## rkn0723

gbr said:


> I also think the processing is based on occupation codes - especially the 6 golden occupation codes. Please see the announcement by SA Government on their website recently. Nandini is indeed a lucky one.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The six occupation groups with a limited number of places available for SA state nomination are:
> &#149; 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> &#149; 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> &#149; 2334 Electronics Engineers
> &#149; 2633 Telecommunication Engineering Professionals
> &#149; 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> &#149; 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> Due to the limited number of places, Immigration SA will prioritise applications who meet all Immigration SA eligibility requirements and are:
> 1. Currently employed in a skilled occupation in SA
> 2. An international Graduate of SA
> 3. High calibre offshore or onshore applicants (Immigration SA will take into account: DIAC points, qualifications, work experience and English level when assessing an application for these occupation groups).
> 
> Please note that for occupations subject to a DIAC occupation ceiling management process, Immigration SA reserves the right to process applicants by merit rather than by date submitted.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Source: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news%20and%20events


Thanx GBR and Jj tn...I totally get it nw...


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Hey friends,

Thanks for the wishes...

Between, dont get demotivated.... Since I am one among from 6 occupations with more complications ;-), my application has been processed.

Other occupations are also getting processed and they are in Aug 10th applications...

People after Aug 10 th will get invited this week. Not to worry at all...

We all end up meeting in South Australia for sure... 

Lets keep this thread active and build our network friends...

All the best!!!

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## rkn0723

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes...
> 
> Between, dont get demotivated.... Since I am one among from 6 occupations with more complications ;-), my application has been processed.
> 
> Other occupations are also getting processed and they are in Aug 10th applications...
> 
> People after Aug 10 th will get invited this week. Not to worry at all...
> 
> We all end up meeting in South Australia for sure...
> 
> Lets keep this thread active and build our network friends...
> 
> All the best!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


Thanx a lot fr the update Nandini...all the best fr ur Visa application


----------



## nandini.nataraj

rkn0723 said:


> Thanx a lot fr the update Nandini...all the best fr ur Visa application



Thanks for your wishes rkn0723... All the best to you too...


----------



## deepajose

Hello All,
I too got invited today. Had applied on 3rd Sep for Software Engineer.


----------



## green_apple

deepajose said:


> Hello All,
> I too got invited today. Had applied on 3rd Sep for Software Engineer.


Congratulations deepajose! SA processing is very fast now..

Do you receive both SA approved and DIAC invited?

Cheers


----------



## nandini.nataraj

deepajose said:


> Hello All,
> I too got invited today. Had applied on 3rd Sep for Software Engineer.


Congrats deepajose ... All the best for your VISA application... Pls keep in touch


----------



## nandini.nataraj

green_apple said:


> Congratulations deepajose! SA processing is very fast now..
> 
> Do you receive both SA approved and DIAC invited?
> 
> Cheers


Hi green_apple,

For 190 subclass... the moment they approve, you get invited for the EOI you have submitted...  It is automatic...


----------



## s_agrasen

nandini.nataraj said:


> Friends....
> 
> I applied for SA SS on 3rd Sept 2013.... I got invited just now...
> 
> 
> It is super fast... I applied under 261313 - Software Engineer (Golden occupation)
> 
> Thanks all for your support and kind information. I will keep you all posted on new updates...
> 
> Lets all catch up in SA.... ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Congratulations !!! Nandini !!! 

It has created so much of pressure on me. Let us hope for the best for me


----------



## deepajose

nandini.nataraj said:


> Congrats deepajose ... All the best for your VISA application... Pls keep in touch


Sure Nandini, Can you inbox me ur email id or FB contact?


----------



## deepajose

green_apple said:


> Congratulations deepajose! SA processing is very fast now..
> 
> Do you receive both SA approved and DIAC invited?
> 
> Cheers


Yaa. At first mail came from DIAC and then SA..


----------



## kmann

deepajose said:


> Hello All,
> I too got invited today. Had applied on 3rd Sep for Software Engineer.


Congratssss Deepajose  Can you pls tell how much exp u have for Software Engineer !!!


----------



## rams2012

Can some one point out the place where SA has listed out document to submit for 190 application.

I could see online link "My application". Should we upload documents here and also courier them ?


----------



## deepajose

kmann said:


> Congratssss Deepajose  Can you pls tell how much exp u have for Software Engineer !!!


Thanks... I have 5.5 years of EXP


----------



## rams2012

*urgent!!*

Can some one point out the place where SA has listed out document to submit for 190 application.

I could see online link "My application". Should we upload documents here and also courier them ?


----------



## deepajose

rams2012 said:


> Can some one point out the place where SA has listed out document to submit for 190 application.
> 
> I could see online link "My application". Should we upload documents here and also courier them ?


No need to courier . Just apply online..


----------



## gbr

deepajose said:


> Yaa. At first mail came from DIAC and then SA..


Congratulations, deepajose. You, along with nandini.nataraj are the bright spots for the day. Good luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## rams2012

deepajose said:


> No need to courier . Just apply online..



So wherever it is asking to upload documents i have to upload the relevant documents right?
Also want to know notarized document required or the just scanned copy would enough?


----------



## deepajose

rams2012 said:


> So wherever it is asking to upload documents i have to upload the relevant documents right?
> Also want to know notarized document required or the just scanned copy would enough?


Yes.. Scanned copies are enough.Make sure that its legible and clear..


----------



## khanash

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes...
> 
> Between, dont get demotivated.... Since I am one among from 6 occupations with more complications ;-), my application has been processed.
> 
> Other occupations are also getting processed and they are in Aug 10th applications...
> 
> People after Aug 10 th will get invited this week. Not to worry at all...
> 
> We all end up meeting in South Australia for sure...
> 
> Lets keep this thread active and build our network friends...
> 
> All the best!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


dear nandini...
congratulations...no one is demotivated infact everybody is happy for u.....
this forum is like a family and we all r happy tht one of our family members got the invitation.....
good luck for the application
cheers


----------



## deepajose

gbr said:


> Congratulations, deepajose. You, along with nandini.nataraj are the bright spots for the day. Good luck with the rest of the process.


Thanks for the wishes..


----------



## kmann

deepajose said:


> Thanks... I have 5.5 years of EXP


It means SA is clearly processing applications on Merit basis. One having higher exp than other applicants will get more priority and hence faster processing.

thanks for the info and all the best with your VISA application.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## deepajose

kmann said:


> It means SA is clearly processing applications on Merit basis. One having higher exp than other applicants will get more priority and hence faster processing.
> 
> thanks for the info and all the best with your VISA application.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Ok. Thanks for the info and best of luck for your application. I think we can maintain a google spreadsheet for all the applicants so that we can track timings easily...


----------



## JJ_TN

kmann said:


> It means SA is clearly processing applications on Merit basis. One having higher exp than other applicants will get more priority and hence faster processing.
> 
> thanks for the info and all the best with your VISA application.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Hey Guys,

I believe, its not based on the exp. Rather it might be based on the occupation code as mentioned by one of our expat GBR.


----------



## JJ_TN

deepajose said:


> Ok. Thanks for the info and best of luck for your application. I think we can maintain a google spreadsheet for all the applicants so that we can track timings easily...


Congrats Deepa 

We are all happy for You & Nandini Nataraj for getting the approval 

Hope to get more approvals in the upcoming days!


----------



## deepajose

JJ_TN said:


> Congrats Deepa
> 
> We are all happy for You & Nandini Nataraj for getting the approval
> 
> Hope to get more approvals in the upcoming days!


Best of luck to you as well.. We all will meet up in SA..


----------



## deepajose

JJ_TN said:


> Congrats Deepa
> 
> We are all happy for You & Nandini Nataraj for getting the approval
> 
> Hope to get more approvals in the upcoming days!


Btw I am getting system outage issue when clicked on Apply visa..


----------



## sahil772

nandini.nataraj said:


> Friends....
> 
> I applied for SA SS on 3rd Sept 2013.... I got invited just now...
> 
> It is super fast... I applied under 261313 - Software Engineer (Golden occupation)
> 
> Thanks all for your support and kind information. I will keep you all posted on new updates...
> 
> Lets all catch up in SA.... ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Congrats Nandini....u r lucky as u got processed faster than anybody else in this thread except JP Mosa and Rocky but they applied late june or early july.

All the best for the final stage...Certainly we all will make it through and catch up there...


----------



## kmann

JJ_TN said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I believe, its not based on the exp. Rather it might be based on the occupation code as mentioned by one of our expat GBR.


My occupation code is same as for nandini and deepajose 261313. And I applied for SS on 4th Sep,2013. Only difference is experience beyween us. Both of them have 5.5 + exp and I am having 3.9 years of exp. Clearly they are processing on merit basis as well for same occupation code giving nominations for candidates having more exp. May be I am wrong.


----------



## JJ_TN

kmann said:


> My occupation code is same as for nandini and deepajose 261313. And I applied for SS on 4th Sep,2013. Only difference is experience beyween us. Both of them have 5.5 + exp and I am having 3.9 years of exp. Clearly they are processing on merit basis as well for same occupation code giving nominations for candidates having more exp. May be I am wrong.


Okay... Now I got it kmann... They might be processing the applications based on the occupation code and then with the experience. Bcoz, if it is based on the experience, then couple of other applicants should have got the approval by now which didn't happen.

Also, as the availability for this occupation (261313 - Software Engineer - Medium Availability) is medium, they might be processing these applications first. Hope this clarifies. Any comments on this please?


----------



## sahil772

deepajose said:


> Hello All,
> I too got invited today. Had applied on 3rd Sep for Software Engineer.


Hey Deepa,

Congrats .... U r also one of the few lucky ones as ur occupation was under so much uncertainty....But all that worries is over for u now.... make ur final stage...

All the best...


----------



## sahil772

I wish for the rest of members that they get their approvals soon...all the best guys...It mite get sumtime but u will make it through....


----------



## sahil772

kmann said:


> My occupation code is same as for nandini and deepajose 261313. And I applied for SS on 4th Sep,2013. Only difference is experience beyween us. Both of them have 5.5 + exp and I am having 3.9 years of exp. Clearly they are processing on merit basis as well for same occupation code giving nominations for candidates having more exp. May be I am wrong.


I believe ur approval is next on the cards....


----------



## kmann

JJ_TN said:


> Okay... Now I got it kmann... They might be processing the applications based on the occupation code and then with the experience. Bcoz, if it is based on the experience, then couple of other applicants should have got the approval by now which didn't happen.
> 
> Also, as the availability for this occupation (261313 - Software Engineer - Medium Availability) is medium, they might be processing these applications first. Hope this clarifies. Any comments on this please?


Yes you are right  occupation code(6 golden one ) + work Exp = faster approval


----------



## JJ_TN

sahil772 said:


> I wish for the rest of members that they get their approvals soon...all the best guys...It mite get sumtime but u will make it through....


Thanks for your wishes Sahil... Glad that we are getting your support & guidance...


----------



## kmann

sahil772 said:


> I believe ur approval is next on the cards....


wish u r right :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## tanbd

Congratulation to those who have received your invitation today  

and rest of you keep your hopes high as your one will be coming soon. It just those 6 occupation SA processing super 1st. Good luck to u guys.


----------



## rams2012

*Urgent Application form*

SA online application talks about 
"You are required to research the licensing/registration requirements for your nominated occupation. Use the link provided for further details. ww.immi.gov.au/asri/"

Not much information is given in the site also.
For 261313 has any registration requirements?


----------



## kmann

rams2012 said:


> SA online application talks about
> "You are required to research the licensing/registration requirements for your nominated occupation. Use the link provided for further details. ww.immi.gov.au/asri/"
> 
> Not much information is given in the site also.
> For 261313 has any registration requirements?


No registration requirement buddy


----------



## epahuja

Guys I have a question. .. What's there to be excited on getting invitation. .. has anyone checked online about opportunities in SA. What's the point of going and not finding ajob?

I checked seek etc.. Not enough options. ... pls suggest. ...


----------



## rams2012

I have heard some stories from expats, in which they struggle to find jobs in adelaide and then moving to other cities (sydney or melbourne).

On the other hand, if there are not enough opportunities then why state is accepting the applications that to by giving high availability. 
Can anyone throw some light?


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Hey all,

Thanks for all your wishes... Hope to see more invites today...

On the job part, of course it is a struggle. When the immigration dept is so keen on choosing people, it is hard to get an entry to the country. I had 60 points without SS. I also got 5 points deducted due to ACS new rules. I would have had 65 without SS. But finally lost in Victoria SS.

All the routes were blocked. 189 was getting delayed. Victoria rejected. SS for NSW is not open.

With a lot of problem inspite of good points, clearly suggests that I am running short of any luck!!! Getting an entry is important. There will be other paths for jobs. 

With all the wait and concerns, celebrating for the invitation mail helps rejuvenate for the next steps.. ;-) 

Lets start the job hunt in parallel...

All the best friends.


----------



## gbr

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes... Hope to see more invites today...
> 
> On the job part, of course it is a struggle. When the immigration dept is so keen on choosing people, it is hard to get an entry to the country. I had 60 points without SS. I also got 5 points deducted due to ACS new rules. I would have had 65 without SS. But finally lost in Victoria SS.
> 
> All the routes were blocked. 189 was getting delayed. Victoria rejected. SS for NSW is not open.
> 
> With a lot of problem inspite of good points, clearly suggests that I am running short of any luck!!! Getting an entry is important. There will be other paths for jobs.
> 
> With all the wait and concerns, celebrating for the invitation mail helps rejuvenate for the next steps.. ;-)
> 
> Lets start the job hunt in parallel...
> 
> All the best friends.


Nandini...Can you throw some light on 5 points deducted due to new ACS rules? Was your ACS done in the old format? If so, when is the new format effective? 

I got mine done in May-Aug 2013. Not sure if it is old or new. But, ACS removed 4 years experience. I just want to know if DIAC will further remove some years of experience. Thanks.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

gbr said:


> Nandini...Can you throw some light on 5 points deducted due to new ACS rules? Was your ACS done in the old format? If so, when is the new format effective?
> 
> I got mine done in May-Aug 2013. Not sure if it is old or new. But, ACS removed 4 years experience. I just want to know if DIAC will further remove some years of experience. Thanks.


Dear gbr,

I had a new assessment report for ACS... I know it is new because : There is a line on top of all your experiences listed. That line mentions "You are termed skilled on "some date"..." This line was not there is old format.... and there were no deductions in old format.

I had new format and they had deducted 2 yrs of exp and termed me as skilled from 2009 feb though I have exp from 2007 feb. 

If they have deduced 4 yrs, are you not from ICT Major?!

I am not sure on the old format thing...

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## epahuja

Point is not about your celebration mail, its good to have such communication around midst lull time for 6 occupation. ...

My concern is around finally settling there. .. 

Does job portal give right picture of situation or it is any better...


----------



## rams2012

epahuja said:


> Point is not about your celebration mail, its good to have such communication around midst lull time for 6 occupation. ...
> 
> My concern is around finally settling there. ..
> 
> Does job portal give right picture of situation or it is any better...


I think it is all dependent on individual's attitude and confidence.
Some applicants anyhow wants to enter into Australia.
They are OK, even if they do not get job for few months. 
Anyway after 2 years you move to different states depending on your requirement.
What I have heard is that even in Sydney IT is not that great!.

But definitely it will not be easy moving forward. But once you get job, there is nothing like it!!


----------



## gbr

nandini.nataraj said:


> Dear gbr,
> 
> I had a new assessment report for ACS... I know it is new because : There is a line on top of all your experiences listed. That line mentions "You are termed skilled on "some date"..." This line was not there is old format.... and there were no deductions in old format.
> 
> I had new format and they had deducted 2 yrs of exp and termed me as skilled from 2009 feb though I have exp from 2007 feb.
> 
> If they have deduced 4 yrs, are you not from ICT Major?!
> 
> I am not sure on the old format thing...
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


nandini.nataraj...In that case, mine is also in the new format. I did some research and this is what i found: https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates

I think the deduction of years is based on a combination of degree and relevance to the ANZSCO code that the applicant is pursuing. Mine is BE(ECE) vs ICT Project Manager. 

As long as DIAC does not deduct further years of experience, I guess it should be OK.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Yeah... IT is not great anywhere in Aus at the moment... My main idea is to enter Australia.

As far as job is concerned, for IT, it is quite difficult in Adelaide or might end up without a job. Am prepared for the odd jobs as well initially.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

gbr said:


> nandini.nataraj...In that case, mine is also in the new format. I did some research and this is what i found: https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates
> 
> I think the deduction of years is based on a combination of degree and relevance to the ANZSCO code that the applicant is pursuing. Mine is BE(ECE) vs ICT Project Manager.
> 
> As long as DIAC does not deduct further years of experience, I guess it should be OK.


Yesssss.... DIAC doesnt deduct further... It goes by the assessment report. If ACS has deducted, DIAC considers those deductions.

Hope this helps... 
All the best with your application...


----------



## jre05

nandini.nataraj said:


> Yesssss.... DIAC doesnt deduct further... It goes by the assessment report. If ACS has deducted, DIAC considers those deductions.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> All the best with your application...


What about if ACS hasn't deducted any as per old rules. I got in early Feb 2013. 

Hope DIAC don't reduce experience, as I have proof of documents for the employment. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## epahuja

While I was discussing. .I got my approval from SA as well. ..


----------



## Basharbd

Dear Expats/ Forum Members:

*When will SA update the current occupation demand list*? So far, I know it was last updated in May 2013. 

My job code is 225111 which is absent in all other states at this moment for state nomination purpose & I am hoping that will be included in upcoming SA occupation list since there is a good number of demands in Australia for such occupation holders as per Skill Select Occupation Ceiling.

Please share your thoughts as well regarding my chances for state nomination in any state.

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## gbr

Basharbd said:


> Dear Expats/ Forum Members:
> 
> *When will SA update the current occupation demand list*? So far, I know it was last updated in May 2013.
> 
> My job code is 225111 which is absent in all other states at this moment for state nomination purpose & I am hoping that will be included in upcoming SA occupation list since there is a good number of demands in Australia for such occupation holders as per Skill Select Occupation Ceiling.
> 
> Please share your thoughts as well regarding my chances for state nomination in any state.
> 
> Regards,
> Bashar


Basharbd...You can check the following link. SA updates the status of occupations in this webpage EVERY DAY (at the end of Aus business hours).

_https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_DATA_


----------



## gbr

nandini.nataraj said:


> Yesssss.... DIAC doesnt deduct further... It goes by the assessment report. If ACS has deducted, DIAC considers those deductions.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> All the best with your application...


Thanks for the clarification, Nandini. That really helps.


----------



## Basharbd

gbr said:


> Basharbd...You can check the following link. SA updates the status of occupations in this webpage EVERY DAY (at the end of Aus business hours).
> 
> _https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_DATA_


Dear gbr:

Thanks for your reply. What I found at the bottom of this page is mentioned below:

_Page last updated 27/05/2013 11:05:52_

The list is current as of 11 September 2013 does not mean that it gets updated everyday I suppose. This is why, I am still looking for answer.

Regards,


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Congrats epahuja...  All the best with your future processes...


----------



## rkn0723

Basharbd said:


> Dear Expats/ Forum Members:
> 
> When will SA update the current occupation demand list? So far, I know it was last updated in May 2013.
> 
> My job code is 225111 which is absent in all other states at this moment for state nomination purpose & I am hoping that will be included in upcoming SA occupation list since there is a good number of demands in Australia for such occupation holders as per Skill Select Occupation Ceiling.
> 
> Please share your thoughts as well regarding my chances for state nomination in any state.
> 
> Regards,
> Bashar


Hi, I think it has been updated whenever needed. For instance, on 2 sept it was notified in the following by adding two occupations.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news and events

Regards,
Raj


----------



## kmann

epahuja said:


> While I was discussing. .I got my approval from SA as well. ..


Congratz buddy  All the best with your application


----------



## Basharbd

rkn0723 said:


> Hi, I think it has been updated whenever needed. For instance, on 2 sept it was notified in the following by adding two occupations.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news and events
> 
> Regards,
> Raj


Thank you Mr. Raj for sharing such information. I think you are right that they update the list whenever it is needed. There is no specific schedule for doing so. 

If so, I will have to check every now & then with fingers crossed for my occupation to be listed as open.

Regards,
Bashar


----------



## rkn0723

Basharbd said:


> Thank you Mr. Raj for sharing such information. I think you are right that they update the list whenever it is needed. There is no specific schedule for doing so.
> 
> If so, I will have to check every now & then with fingers crossed for my occupation to be listed as open.
> 
> Regards,
> Bashar


You are welcome n I wish u good luck.


----------



## s_agrasen

epahuja said:


> While I was discussing. .I got my approval from SA as well. ..


by the way, which occupation you got approval? same golden occ. software or any else?

when did you applied?


----------



## umashanker

Dear all I am very new in SA forum . I had applied on NSW and still waiting for approval. now I am thinking to apply in SA as SA is processing fast. 
my acs is of march with 5.5 years experience does SA reduce experience of old acs assessment?

please suggest me should I wait nsw or apply SA? as we can see that SA has changed 261313 category to medium availability. may be I will be unlucky If I wait NSW for furthermore. please need your expert suggestion.........so much worried


----------



## kmann

umashanker said:


> Dear all I am very new in SA forum . I had applied on NSW and still waiting for approval. now I am thinking to apply in SA as SA is processing fast.
> my acs is of march with 5.5 years experience does SA reduce experience of old acs assessment?
> 
> please suggest me should I wait nsw or apply SA? as we can see that SA has changed 261313 category to medium availability. may be I will be unlucky If I wait NSW for furthermore. please need your expert suggestion.........so much worried


If you want to go with SA do it asap. Currently 261313 is under low availability.


----------



## Nishbhar

I'm planning to apply for SA SS in Oct as I'm waiting for submission of EOI post completion of 5 yrs of work exp. My job code is 223311. 

Can some pls let me know what are the specifics needed for financial declaration? Is there are format which I can use? Or is it just a self declaration in our own words?


----------



## gbr

Basharbd said:


> Dear gbr:
> 
> Thanks for your reply. What I found at the bottom of this page is mentioned below:
> 
> _Page last updated 27/05/2013 11:05:52_
> 
> The list is current as of 11 September 2013 does not mean that it gets updated everyday I suppose. This is why, I am still looking for answer.
> 
> Regards,


Basharbd...I am pretty sure the list is updated every day. At the top of the page, it does say "List current as of 11/09/2013". What you are seeing at the bottom of the page ("Page last updated 27/05/2013 11:05:52") is probably the overall design of the webpage. 

Of course, the occupation that you are looking for may not have any changes. For example: Occupation code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) had a status of "Low availability" just a couple of days ago. And now, it says "Currently Not Available for State Nomination". So, the list is indeed updated daily.


----------



## kmann

Nishbhar said:


> I'm planning to apply for SA SS in Oct as I'm waiting for submission of EOI post completion of 5 yrs of work exp. My job code is 223311.
> 
> Can some pls let me know what are the specifics needed for financial declaration? Is there are format which I can use? Or is it just a self declaration in our own words?


You just need to enter total sum in your online application "Cash in Hand" and "Other assets". Dont need to provide evidence either. In case if they ask then only you need to show evidence for funds u declared.

Hope this helps.


----------



## umashanker

kmann said:


> If you want to go with SA do it asap. Currently 261313 is under low availability.


dear kmann can I apply both by same eoi? as I am waiting in NSW? can I apply by filling new EOI?


----------



## Nishbhar

kmann said:


> You just need to enter total sum in your online application "Cash in Hand" and "Other assets". Dont need to provide evidence either. In case if they ask then only you need to show evidence for funds u declared.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks, yes this helps!


----------



## JJ_TN

*Congrats*



epahuja said:


> While I was discussing. .I got my approval from SA as well. ..


Hey Congrats Epahuja  ALl the best for your application!

Now I believe, I am the only one who is waiting from the 03 Sep list :-(


----------



## umashanker

Dear kammn 
I have old ACS that means does SA reduce my experience or not?


----------



## kmann

umashanker said:


> dear kmann can I apply both by same eoi? as I am waiting in NSW? can I apply by filling new EOI?


No you cant apply with same EOI. You need to create separate EOI for SA, But I wont suggest you to do that as you have already applied for NSW SS. Have u shared your EOI number with NSW ??


----------



## kmann

JJ_TN said:


> Hey Congrats Epahuja  ALl the best for your application!
> 
> Now I believe, I am the only one who is waiting from the 03 Sep list :-(


M with you buddy . Applied on 4th sep for 261313. Can u pls tell which occupation code u applied SS for ??


----------



## kmann

umashanker said:


> Dear kammn
> I have old ACS that means does SA reduce my experience or not?


No Ideally they should not reduce exp for ACS with old format. I myself applied with old ACS and waiting for the result. Will let you know the outcome


----------



## JJ_TN

kmann said:


> M with you buddy . Applied on 4th sep for 261313. Can u pls tell which occupation code u applied SS for ??


Hi Kmann, I have applied on 03 Sep for 263213.

Anyone else have applied for this code during this period?


----------



## umashanker

kmann said:


> No you cant apply with same EOI. You need to create separate EOI for SA, But I wont suggest you to do that as you have already applied for NSW SS. Have u shared your EOI number with NSW ??


yes I have shared with NSW and waiting for ss approval...... but they are reducing my experience by 2 years, as MY acs was done on march it gives me 5 .5 years experience. if they reduce I will not get 60 points. so planning to apply SA if they will not reduce my experience....


----------



## kmann

umashanker said:


> yes I have shared with NSW and waiting for ss approval...... but they are reducing my experience by 2 years, as MY acs was done on march it gives me 5 .5 years experience. if they reduce I will not get 60 points. so planning to apply SA if they will not reduce my experience....


Did they communicate to you that they are reducing the 2 years from your claimed exp ?? or you are just assuming it ??


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys 

I got rejected 2 state nomination due to different reason, now applying for 489 SA.. but problem is I DONT have 6.5 in each, if I get it withing month, still there may change list of snol??

My code is system admin....

if they change frequently than its worhless to reapear ielts? for state purpose only..


----------



## s_agrasen

rkn0723 said:


> Hi, I think it has been updated whenever needed. For instance, on 2 sept it was notified in the following by adding two occupations.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news and events
> 
> Regards,
> Raj


hello rkn,

any news??


----------



## kmann

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Kmann, I have applied on 03 Sep for 263213.
> 
> Anyone else have applied for this code during this period?


I am not aware of anyone applying during this period. All the best for ur application. Hope u get ur SS soon as well.


----------



## JJ_TN

kmann said:


> I am not aware of anyone applying during this period. All the best for ur application. Hope u get ur SS soon as well.


Thanks kmann. All the best for your application as well


----------



## kmann

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got rejected 2 state nomination due to different reason, now applying for 489 SA.. but problem is I DONT have 6.5 in each, if I get it withing month, still there may change list of snol??
> 
> My code is system admin....
> 
> if they change frequently than its worhless to reapear ielts? for state purpose only..


Thats hard luck man. 2 SS rejections  . System Admin is appearing under "High Availability". If 489 is the only option left for you , its worth taking a chance. Go and appear for IELTS asap. I dnt think sys admin occupation ceiling gets filled with in a month or so.

All the best


----------



## umashanker

kmann said:


> Did they communicate to you that they are reducing the 2 years from your claimed exp ?? or you are just assuming it ??


just speculating as per forum. many are saying that they will reduce 2 years as per new ACS rule. so getting upset and thinking other options.

please can u suggest me one thing as yesterday I saw 261313 as a medium availability and today low ...does it mean I can not wait till Monday?


----------



## kmann

umashanker said:


> just speculating as per forum. many are saying that they will reduce 2 years as per new ACS rule. so getting upset and thinking other options.
> 
> please can u suggest me one thing as yesterday I saw 261313 as a medium availability and today low ...does it mean I can not wait till Monday?


Dont be demotivated by all these posts. There are other cases as well where people got successful SS even with old ACS . and yes i guess given current situtation Monday will be too late for you.

When did you submit your NSW application ??


----------



## rkn0723

s_agrasen said:


> hello rkn,
> 
> any news??


Nope...still waiting..


----------



## umashanker

kmann said:


> Dont be demotivated by all these posts. There are other cases as well where people got successful SS even with old ACS . and yes i guess given current situtation Monday will be too late for you.
> 
> When did you submit your NSW application ??


I had submitted nsw on july 18 and ack is [email protected]@ and people after me like ack 4200 also got approval but I am waiting may be because of old ACS

what you suggest should I wait of go for SA right way?
can you give me link checklist of SA application for 261313? I will be grateful


----------



## umashanker

please anyone suggest documents needed for SA 261313 application?


----------



## umashanker

deepajose said:


> Best of luck to you as well.. We all will meet up in SA..


Deepa congratulation 

can you write me what are the documents needed for 261313 sa ss application? please share it thank you


----------



## ghayth

*SA SS submitting date*



epahuja said:


> While I was discussing. .I got my approval from SA as well. ..


Hello,

When did you apply for the south Australian state sponsorship?


----------



## ghayth

*invitation average time*

Does Anyone know what is the average time to receive the invitation for 190 visa with the SA SS?


----------



## nandini.nataraj

umashanker said:


> please anyone suggest documents needed for SA 261313 application?


Hi umashanker,

I applied through consultant... I am not sure on the docs... But Docs submitted to ACS must be fine with another letter mentioning the reason to prefer SA.... The website must guide you properly....

2 days back, 261313 was high availability. Today, it is low availability. Sooner the better.. Do it right away!


----------



## kmann

umashanker said:


> I had submitted nsw on july 18 and ack is [email protected]@ and people after me like ack 4200 also got approval but I am waiting may be because of old ACS
> 
> what you suggest should I wait of go for SA right way?
> can you give me link checklist of SA application for 261313? I will be grateful


You need colored scan of :
- Passport
- IELTS Result
- ACS Result
- Experience Letter for all companies you have worked for

For more info : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104 Check under "Documents Check List"

For your question regarding going for SA SS and withdraw NSW, I would ask you to seek some expert advice. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Which states are open for Developer programmer and analyst programmers?


----------



## epahuja

I got SA SS in two days.. applied on 9th got on 11th.....


----------



## green_apple

Hi friends,

I'm glad to share with you that I received SA SS invited today, applied on 4th got on 11th.

Many thanks to forum members here, I wish those waiting for invite will receive soon..

Cheers,
Apple


----------



## 0z_dream

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Which states are open for Developer programmer and analyst programmers?


Act and Vic , both need 7 in each ielts


----------



## kmann

green_apple said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm glad to share with you that I received SA SS invited today, applied on 4th got on 11th.
> 
> Many thanks to forum members here, I wish those waiting for invite will receive soon..
> 
> Cheers,
> Apple


Heartiest cngtulatns man  can u pls tell how much exp u claimed in total ??


----------



## JP Mosa

ghayth said:


> Does Anyone know what is the average time to receive the invitation for 190 visa with the SA SS?


you would get immediately or after one or two days max...


----------



## JJ_TN

green_apple said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm glad to share with you that I received SA SS invited today, applied on 4th got on 11th.
> 
> Many thanks to forum members here, I wish those waiting for invite will receive soon..
> 
> Cheers,
> Apple


Hi green_apple, congrats. All the best for the visa application.

Btw, what is the occupation code you applied for?


----------



## blackmarch

green_apple said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm glad to share with you that I received SA SS invited today, applied on 4th got on 11th.
> 
> Many thanks to forum members here, I wish those waiting for invite will receive soon..
> 
> Cheers,
> Apple


Congrats mate


----------



## green_apple

Thanks guys! My job code is 261313, experience 5+ years


----------



## jayptl

hi guys I got suitable assessment, but unfortunately having no IELTS 6.5 on hand,, STILL can I apply?


----------



## s_agrasen

Dear All, 

So now, SA SS waiting time has increased. Just now, I saw that Processing time in SA SS under 189/190 has gone up by one week. 

Best of luck all !!! A test of real patience


----------



## s_agrasen

rkn0723 said:


> Nope...still waiting..


Hello RKN, 

Did you check with SA SS?? As per nandini, if they were processing 10th August on this monday, than you should get it till now. 

Did you called them ?


----------



## rkn0723

s_agrasen said:


> Hello RKN,
> 
> Did you check with SA SS?? As per nandini, if they were processing 10th August on this monday, than you should get it till now.
> 
> Did you called them ?


Hi..
I havnt received anything frm them so far...will call them on monday...I think dey r concentrating on ''golden occupations" fr nw. Mine is still in high availability...


----------



## gbr

rkn0723 said:


> Hi..
> I havnt received anything frm them so far...will call them on monday...I think dey r concentrating on ''golden occupations" fr nw. Mine is still in high availability...


That's right. SA is prioritizing the golden occupations first, no matter when the applications were submitted. For other occupations (even with high availability), the approval may take some time (4 or 5 weeks). But, I believe that is still within their average published average processing time. The processing time is fastest for WA and SA.


----------



## kmann

Hi Friends,

Received SS approval from Victoria today. I am so happy  . Withdrawing my application for South Australia sponsorship now.Waiting for the invitation.

All the best to everyone who's still waiting for state sponsorship. You all will get your state sponsorhip soon. One thing I noticed, every state is processing 6 golden occupations first.

If anyone has any ques for me, I will be happy to answer that.

Best wishes once again 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## deepajose

Hi ,
I am planning to apply for the VISA for me alone and after reaching OZ will apply for dependants...
Is it ok ?Please provide any info on this...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## kmann

deepajose said:


> Hi ,
> I am planning to apply for the VISA for me alone and after reaching OZ will apply for dependants...
> Is it ok ?Please provide any info on this...
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Can you pls tell who all comes under your dependants !!!


----------



## deepajose

kmann said:


> Can you pls tell who all comes under your dependants !!!


Husband and & 1 kid...


----------



## deepajose

kmann said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received SS approval from Victoria today. I am so happy  . Withdrawing my application for South Australia sponsorship now.Waiting for the invitation.
> 
> All the best to everyone who's still waiting for state sponsorship. You all will get your state sponsorhip soon. One thing I noticed, every state is processing 6 golden occupations first.
> 
> If anyone has any ques for me, I will be happy to answer that.
> 
> Best wishes once again
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Congratulations!!


----------



## kmann

deepajose said:


> Husband and & 1 kid...


Only out of curiosity, why are you not adding your husband and kid right now in your VISA application ??? I guess after reaching australia and from there applying for dependants VISA is somewhat difficult. I am not an expert in this regards. Would suggest you to PM forum moderators/senior members for the detailed info. You can ask _shel , anj1 or expresso for the expert advice.

Hope this helps.


Regards,
Karan


----------



## deepajose

kmann said:


> Only out of curiosity, why are you not adding your husband and kid right now in your VISA application ??? I guess after reaching australia and from there applying for dependants VISA is somewhat difficult. I am not an expert in this regards. Would suggest you to PM forum moderators/senior members for the detailed info. You can ask _shel , anj1 or expresso for the expert advice.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Main concern is arranging funds right now for 3 of us.. Other thing is Me N hubby work with an airline and we get discounted tickets(only pay 10%) anywhere in the world. So I will move first and I can take small frequent vacations to see them till I settle in a job...


----------



## Mroks

deepajose said:


> Main concern is arranging funds right now for 3 of us.. Other thing is Me N hubby work with an airline and we get discounted tickets(only pay 10%) anywhere in the world. So I will move first and I can take small frequent vacations to see them till I settle in a job...


Below may help you
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pplication-excluding-members.html#post1593425


----------



## 0z_dream

kmann said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received SS approval from Victoria today. I am so happy  . Withdrawing my application for South Australia sponsorship now.Waiting for the invitation.
> 
> All the best to everyone who's still waiting for state sponsorship. You all will get your state sponsorhip soon. One thing I noticed, every state is processing 6 golden occupations first.
> 
> If anyone has any ques for me, I will be happy to answer that.
> 
> Best wishes once again
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Congrats Kmann :clap2:


----------



## kmann

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Kmann :clap2:


Thanks a ton buddy


----------



## JJ_TN

kmann said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received SS approval from Victoria today. I am so happy  . Withdrawing my application for South Australia sponsorship now.Waiting for the invitation.
> 
> All the best to everyone who's still waiting for state sponsorship. You all will get your state sponsorhip soon. One thing I noticed, every state is processing 6 golden occupations first.
> 
> If anyone has any ques for me, I will be happy to answer that.
> 
> Best wishes once again
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Congrats Karan


----------



## rajikac

I also applied for SA SS on Sep 4, but haven't received the invitation yet


----------



## sahil772

kmann said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received SS approval from Victoria today. I am so happy  . Withdrawing my application for South Australia sponsorship now.Waiting for the invitation.
> 
> All the best to everyone who's still waiting for state sponsorship. You all will get your state sponsorhip soon. One thing I noticed, every state is processing 6 golden occupations first.
> 
> If anyone has any ques for me, I will be happy to answer that.
> 
> Best wishes once again
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Congrats Kmann....Thats great..

Could u pls tell me just for my knowledge ,how u manage to apply two SS at the same time. Did u create 2 EOI ? As SA required that u select SA in skillselect.

Thanx


----------



## JJ_TN

rajikac said:


> I also applied for SA SS on Sep 4, but haven't received the invitation yet


Folks,

Any update from anyone on the approval?


----------



## s_agrasen

JJ_TN said:


> Folks,
> 
> Any update from anyone on the approval?


not yet, still waiting.


----------



## s_agrasen

All of a sudden, there is a silence into this post/thread. Every day I used to get atleast 10 posts, now since two days, only two..........

Looks, like people has grab enough patience till they get invite.

Even I know that there are members still waiting for SS applied on 12th, and mine is 14th still I am so desperately waiting for SS.


----------



## gbr

s_agrasen said:


> All of a sudden, there is a silence into this post/thread. Every day I used to get atleast 10 posts, now since two days, only two..........
> 
> Looks, like people has grab enough patience till they get invite.
> 
> Even I know that there are members still waiting for SS applied on 12th, and mine is 14th still I am so desperately waiting for SS.


That is because several people got their SS approvals within a span of 2 days and they need to work on getting the documents ready for DIAC visa filing. Don't worry...there are a lot of people like us who are still waiting for approval.


----------



## Rider

gbr said:


> That is because several people got their SS approvals within a span of 2 days and they need to work on getting the documents ready for DIAC visa filing. Don't worry...there are a lot of people like us who are still waiting for approval.


yes, 6 golden occupation people are busy in getting their evisa done. All the best to those people.

I applied 190 SA SS on 2nd Sep 2013, and waiting for Invitation. I will update you all once I receive Invitation.


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats Kmann !! 

One quick question to the members.. 

As I am planning to claim only 5 points (I can claim 10 pts for 5 years of work ex), I am planning to split my work ex in two duration in EOI and first one I will mark as not relevant. 

So in the SA SS site I can see it says "Provide full details for the periods of work experience being claimed. Information on Immigration SA's work experience criteria can be viewed in Point 7 on the State Nomination eligibility requirements page of the Immigration SA website"

So do I need to put both duration in this page or I need to put in only the claimed work experience. Kindly guide me. !!


----------



## Surfer127

s_agrasen said:


> All of a sudden, there is a silence into this post/thread. Every day I used to get atleast 10 posts, now since two days, only two..........
> 
> Looks, like people has grab enough patience till they get invite.
> 
> Even I know that there are members still waiting for SS applied on 12th, and mine is 14th still I am so desperately waiting for SS.


Dont Worry - I will soon join the league & will shower posts. !!


----------



## Surfer127

Also - I understood the Job Title field... but what needs to be put in occupation ?


----------



## epahuja

I filled my diac occupation name. ...


----------



## Surfer127

epahuja said:


> I filled my diac occupation name. ...


Thanks EPahuja ..


----------



## deepajose

Hi All,
I applied for the Visa and it shows status 'Submitted'. Now when should I uplaod PCC and medicals? CO will ask me? or I can upload now itself? 

Seniors Pls help me


----------



## sahil772

deepajose said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for the Visa and it shows status 'Submitted'. Now when should I uplaod PCC and medicals? CO will ask me? or I can upload now itself?
> 
> Seniors Pls help me


U can upload now, before co allocation. U get grant quicker this way


----------



## deepajose

sahil772 said:


> U can upload now, before co allocation. U get grant quicker this way


Oh OK.. Thanks. So then I will start arranging PCC and Medicals.


----------



## sahil772

Surfer127 said:


> Congrats Kmann !!
> 
> One quick question to the members..
> 
> As I am planning to claim only 5 points (I can claim 10 pts for 5 years of work ex), I am planning to split my work ex in two duration in EOI and first one I will mark as not relevant.
> 
> So in the SA SS site I can see it says "Provide full details for the periods of work experience being claimed. Information on Immigration SA's work experience criteria can be viewed in Point 7 on the State Nomination eligibility requirements page of the Immigration SA website"
> 
> So do I need to put both duration in this page or I need to put in only the claimed work experience. Kindly guide me. !!


U can put relevant work exp in sa ss ....


----------



## sahil772

epahuja said:


> I filled my diac occupation name. ...


I second that


----------



## deepajose

sahil772 said:


> U can upload now, before co allocation. U get grant quicker this way


Hi sahil772,

Is there any time freme to uplaod the documents. I just applied for the visa today.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Ameen

*Processing Time*

Dear All,

I have been informed by my migration consultant that my SA SS application will take between 12 to 16 weeks to get the invitation for 190 visa for Network and System Engineer! is this right?


----------



## deepajose

Ameen said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been informed by my migration consultant that my SA SS application will take between 12 to 16 weeks to get the invitation for 190 visa for Network and System Engineer! is this right?


I think it depends upon your experience and occupation code. But comparatively SA is fast. Please check the avaialblity of your nominated occupation in SA website


----------



## Ameen

on their website it says High Availability for Network and System Engineer, the Agent filled my application one week ago, and he is refusing to give me the EOI or the south australian application user name and password, and he is saying that it will take between 12 and 16 weeks, and regarding the experience I have 8 years of experience from ACS but they deducted 2 years and a BS and an MS degrees

Can anyone help please, why the agent is not giving me the access information? taking into consideration that I already paid all his fees! and would it take really 12 to 16 weeks to receive the invitation?


----------



## Rider

Ameen said:


> on their website it says High Availability for Network and System Engineer, the Agent filled my application one week ago, and he is refusing to give me the EOI or the south australian application user name and password, and he is saying that it will take between 12 and 16 weeks, and regarding the experience I have 8 years of experience from ACS but they deducted 2 years and a BS and an MS degrees
> 
> Can anyone help please, why the agent is not giving me the access information? taking into consideration that I already paid all his fees! and would it take really 12 to 16 weeks to receive the invitation?



Current average processing time for SA 190 application is 5 weeks. See this url for more information. If your consultant is not willing to provide your SA password, atleast ask them to provide you the pdf document of the submitted application, so that you can check your details mentioned is correct.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## JJ_TN

*Reg PCC - UK*



sahil772 said:


> U can upload now, before co allocation. U get grant quicker this way


Hi Sahil,

Hope you know that I have applied for SA SS and awaiting for the approval.

Meanwhile I have gone thru your signature where you have mentioned PCC - UK.

I had also worked in UK for 11 months and would like to understand the process for getting the PCC for the same.

Could you please let me know the process? Thanks a lot in advance.

Kind Regards...


----------



## Rider

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> Hope you know that I have applied for SA SS and awaiting for the approval.
> 
> Meanwhile I have gone thru your signature where you have mentioned PCC - UK.
> 
> I had also worked in UK for 11 months and would like to understand the process for getting the PCC for the same.
> 
> Could you please let me know the process? Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards...


As per DIAC, you do not require PCC from other countries, as you have not lived in UK for one year in total.

Below is what is mentioned in DIAC website...
When is a police certificate required?
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country. The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.
Source: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## nandini.nataraj

deepajose said:


> Hi sahil772,
> 
> Is there any time freme to uplaod the documents. I just applied for the visa today.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Congrats on lodging VISA...
I think... You can upload the document later... but better to upload before case officer asks for it... 

All the best with your application...


----------



## sahil772

deepajose said:


> Hi sahil772,
> 
> Is there any time freme to uplaod the documents. I just applied for the visa today.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


U get 4 weeks to upload the documents after lodging evisa...and 5 weeks for CO allocation if it is 190 visa....Basically ur documents should be uploaded before CO is allocated to u...


----------



## sahil772

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> Hope you know that I have applied for SA SS and awaiting for the approval.
> 
> Meanwhile I have gone thru your signature where you have mentioned PCC - UK.
> 
> I had also worked in UK for 11 months and would like to understand the process for getting the PCC for the same.
> 
> Could you please let me know the process? Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards...


Hi JJ,

This is the link for PCC Uk

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Their standard service cost u 45 GBP and takes about 10 day for processing excluding transit days. I will advise u also take their internation signed for service which will cost u GBP 9 extra. So total amount of the bank draft to be made for their payment will be GBP 54. U can download the form from the link above.

Documents required is ur passport copy,2 proof of current address ,1 photo, Bank draft, their application form. U will have to endorse ur photograph from designated people which is mentioned on their website. I got it endorsed from my banker. U ve to get PCC from this organisation only no matter how many places u ve stayed in UK. 

Hope this helps


----------



## rajikac

badly waiting for the SA invitation 


anyone applied for ICT Systems Test Engineer SA nomination got an invitation recently?


----------



## G D SINGH

Hi,

I applied for SA SS on 10th September 2013 with 75 points for 263312.
I got the SS on 11th Sept. and got invited in skill select to apply the visa for 190.


----------



## sahil772

In case of ICT occupations, SA is going by merit and not by application lodgment date. More the points faster u get invitation....

All the best...


----------



## G D SINGH

I already got invited for 190. But i am more interested in 189 as i have good chances of getting it with 70 points.

Can you tell me, if there is a way to cancel the invitation that i have OR
- Can i also get invitation from 189 while i have invite from 190..?


----------



## s_agrasen

rkn0723 said:


> Hi..
> I havnt received anything frm them so far...will call them on monday...I think dey r concentrating on ''golden occupations" fr nw. Mine is still in high availability...


RKN, Did you called them today?


----------



## JJ_TN

Rider said:


> As per DIAC, you do not require PCC from other countries, as you have not lived in UK for one year in total.
> 
> Below is what is mentioned in DIAC website...
> When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country. The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
> For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.
> Source: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


Hi Rider,

Thanks for the details. But I stayed there for 3 months first and then for 11 months later. Hope, I should got for it. Anyways, thanks a lot


----------



## sahil772

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Rider,
> 
> Thanks for the details. But I stayed there for 3 months first and then for 11 months later. Hope, I should got for it. Anyways, thanks a lot


yes then u need to get it


----------



## JJ_TN

sahil772 said:


> Hi JJ,
> 
> This is the link for PCC Uk
> 
> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> Their standard service cost u 45 GBP and takes about 10 day for processing excluding transit days. I will advise u also take their internation signed for service which will cost u GBP 9 extra. So total amount of the bank draft to be made for their payment will be GBP 54. U can download the form from the link above.
> 
> Documents required is ur passport copy,2 proof of current address ,1 photo, Bank draft, their application form. U will have to endorse ur photograph from designated people which is mentioned on their website. I got it endorsed from my banker. U ve to get PCC from this organisation only no matter how many places u ve stayed in UK.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi Sahil,

Thanks a lot for sharing the details. I stayed in London for 3 months and then went back to India. After 2 months gap, I went again and stayed there for 11 months...

As I have stayed there for more than 12 months, I believe I have to get PCC. By the way, do we need to show any proof of stay for that period? Please advise.


----------



## JJ_TN

sahil772 said:


> yes then u need to get it


Thanks Sahil 

Do I need to apply for PCC immediately? As I am still awaiting response from SA SS, thot of waiting until I get an update. What do you suggest?

Also, I dont remember the exact address where I stayed there (but i'll be able to get it thru my friends) but not sure about the bank account details / login details. Do we need that as well? For the payment (GBP 54, as you have mentioned) we can pay that in AUD right?


----------



## sahil772

JJ_TN said:


> Thanks Sahil
> 
> Do I need to apply for PCC immediately? As I am still awaiting response from SA SS, thot of waiting until I get an update. What do you suggest?
> 
> Also, I dont remember the exact address where I stayed there (but i'll be able to get it thru my friends) but not sure about the bank account details / login details. Do we need that as well? For the payment (GBP 54, as you have mentioned) we can pay that in AUD right?


I actually applied for PCC while I was waiting for skill assessment and got the skill assessment result and PCC on the same day. But u can apply for PCC after SA SS. It will actually take 20-25 days to get PCC if u take standard service. U can still upload before CO allocation. 

I applied for it earlier as got frustrated waiting for skill assessment result and wanted to keep the process moving, so I applied for PCC for both india and UK. Also I knew that i will become busy after i get SA SS as there is lot of documents that is to be uploaded and then u ve got for medicals also. So I kept on doing things when I got time. 

One good reason to apply early is that u get enough time if something goes wrong in the transit. 

U will need ur address details. U cant pay in AUD. U can visit bank in OZ and then get draft made in GBP in the name of "PCC for Hampshire"


----------



## Nasira

Hi 
I'm gonna apply for SA SS. My consultant is saying to declare funds which is 30,000-35,000AUD, not only that during the final PR we need to show the proof of the funds.Is it true? It's not possible to show the proof as its a huge amount.im in dilemma whether to continue the process or drop it? EOI and skill assessment is done. Need suggestion badly.


----------



## kmann

Nasira said:


> Hi
> I'm gonna apply for SA SS. My consultant is saying to declare funds which is 30,000-35,000AUD, not only that during the final PR we need to show the proof of the funds.Is it true? It's not possible to show the proof as its a huge amount.im in dilemma whether to continue the process or drop it? EOI and skill assessment is done. Need suggestion badly.


You just need to declare it. CO's generally dont ask for proof of fund.No need to worry.For SA i guess you have to have around 20k AUD if you are the only applicant and 25k if one dependent applicant.

Pls see this : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Nasira

kmann said:


> You just need to declare it. CO's generally dont ask for proof of fund.No need to worry.For SA i guess you have to have around 20k AUD if you are the only applicant and 25k if one dependent applicant.
> 
> Pls see this : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks. Y then my consultant told me to show the proof?is she misleading me? I was about to drop the process.its totally 2 dependants one is minor and other one is my hubby.


----------



## Nasira

kmann said:


> You just need to declare it. CO's generally dont ask for proof of fund.No need to worry.For SA i guess you have to have around 20k AUD if you are the only applicant and 25k if one dependent applicant.
> 
> Pls see this : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks. Y then my consultant told me to show the proof?is she misleading me? I was about to drop the process.its totally 2 dependants one is minor and other one is my hubby.


----------



## epahuja

Hi Nasira, my consultant also told the same and was charging 25k fee. I went and lodged my SS myself in 20mins . No need to submit any proof you only have to mention in the form online. .. CO won't ask for it. . Don't worry so it yourself. ..


----------



## kmann

Nasira said:


> Thanks. Y then my consultant told me to show the proof?is she misleading me? I was about to drop the process.its totally 2 dependants one is minor and other one is my hubby.


Cant say anythn bout ur consultant......but unless until u r nt at all aware of the complete process, refrain urself from them. Is she MARA agent ?? I dnt think so.

Only in rarest of rarest cases CO might ask for proof of funds as far as i know.You really need not worry at all coz South Australia generally dnt ask for proof while sponsoring applicants. If you go thru this thread you will find losts of people have been offered SS by SA and they were never asked to show proof


----------



## epahuja

And I got mine approved in two days flat


----------



## JJ_TN

sahil772 said:


> I actually applied for PCC while I was waiting for skill assessment and got the skill assessment result and PCC on the same day. But u can apply for PCC after SA SS. It will actually take 20-25 days to get PCC if u take standard service. U can still upload before CO allocation.
> 
> I applied for it earlier as got frustrated waiting for skill assessment result and wanted to keep the process moving, so I applied for PCC for both india and UK. Also I knew that i will become busy after i get SA SS as there is lot of documents that is to be uploaded and then u ve got for medicals also. So I kept on doing things when I got time.
> 
> One good reason to apply early is that u get enough time if something goes wrong in the transit.
> 
> U will need ur address details. U cant pay in AUD. U can visit bank in OZ and then get draft made in GBP in the name of "PCC for Hampshire"


Hi Sahil,

Thanks for the details. I think, it's worth starting the process now as you mentioned that we will be busy after getting SA SS. Will start the the process immediately


----------



## batraks

Hi, Did anyone got SA SS for 225412 Sales Rep-Medical & Pharma. I applied in 1st Week of August. Still not get any invitation.


----------



## deep4455

Dear Friends,

I am going to apply for ACS within a week and it might take 3 months to get assessment done. So what will be the chances of getting invitation with 60 points in occupation Computer network and systems engineer 263111 for 489 state sponsor visa if i fill EOI in december end? Please give your advice.

Regards
Sandeep


----------



## Nasira

epahuja said:


> And I got mine approved in two days flat


The consultants are MARA registered. They saying it might be a risk if the CO ask for the proof of funds.additionally they told me during the filing of final PR,DIAC might ask for the proof so it's good to show the funds along with the required documents.


----------



## s_agrasen

s_agrasen said:


> RKN, Did you called them today?


RKN, what happend??? Any news?


----------



## Rider

I am waiting for 190 SA invitation, applied on 2nd Sep 2013
Did anyone received invitation today / waiting for 190 SA invitation? If yes, please share the date you applied for 190 SA and the occupation code you applied for.


----------



## sahil1604

Hello All, 

I have got 60 points in total after counting SS and have around 7 years of experience. 

I have applied for system analyst 261112 . 

2 days before it was showing high availaility and now it is showing Low availability. 

My consultant has apllied myState Sponsorship application today.. 

* what are the chances of getting invite & when ?
* What are golden occupations is system analyst under that Tag , what benefit it has?
*Do I have to submit an EOI of for SA it is same ?

any senior please guide ....


----------



## JJ_TN

Rider said:


> I am waiting for 190 SA invitation, applied on 2nd Sep 2013
> Did anyone received invitation today / waiting for 190 SA invitation? If yes, please share the date you applied for 190 SA and the occupation code you applied for.


Hi Rider,

I have applied for SA SS on 3rd Sep and awaiting approval. I have applied for 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer with 7 years of experience. What is your occupation code and experience?


----------



## Gurdjieff

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> Thanks for the details. I think, it's worth starting the process now as you mentioned that we will be busy after getting SA SS. Will start the the process immediately


Starting early is fine. Just remember that you'll have to enter Australia within 1year of your PCC / Medical (whichever is earlier), regardless of when you get your grant.

So if you get your PCC done, let's say by 1 Oct 2013, you will have to enter Australia by 30 Sep 2014 (even if you get your grant in Q1/Q2 2014).

Just to keep in mind.


----------



## epahuja

Any member already staying in South Australia- adelaide???


----------



## Gurdjieff

Nasira said:


> The consultants are MARA registered. They saying it might be a risk if the CO ask for the proof of funds.additionally they told me during the filing of final PR,DIAC might ask for the proof so it's good to show the funds along with the required documents.


Nasira, yes there is a slight risk. But I think it is a waste of time to stall your EOI+SA SS while debating that risk.

My suggestion (your decision): 
Declare the lowest required amount keeping in mind your dependents >> 
File your EOI+SA SS like TODAY >> 
By mid Oct, SA nominates you + DIAC invites you >> 
Decide after getting the invite if you want to take the risk to apply / can make arrangements to show the cash etc.

Tell your consultant
- There is zero risk in submitting EOI + applying for SA SS
- Your occupation migt go off list while you/your consultant are debating something that may/may not happen.


----------



## Rider

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Rider,
> 
> I have applied for SA SS on 3rd Sep and awaiting approval. I have applied for 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer with 7 years of experience. What is your occupation code and experience?


Occupation Code: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
Experience: 10 years

I beleive we will get our invitation by end of this month. Let me know once you receive invitation.

Is there anybody in this forum, applied for ICT occupation with SA SS and waiting for 190 SA invitation?


----------



## batraks

Did any one got invitation for 225412 Sales Rep (Pharma & Medical) from SA under 190.

I applied on 6-aug , still no response.


----------



## dreamsaia

batraks said:


> Did any one got invitation for 225412 Sales Rep (Pharma & Medical) from SA under 190.
> 
> I applied on 6-aug , still no response.


Please check...it's under "Special conditions"...are you already in SA or have you studied from SA....SA have certain limitations for skills under Special conditions...


----------



## s_agrasen

Any one has got any approvals this week??


----------



## batraks

dreamsaia said:


> Please check...it's under "Special conditions"...are you already in SA or have you studied from SA....SA have certain limitations for skills under Special conditions...


I m residing in India, when i applied occupation was in availability , i got EOI & GSM ref no from DIAC.

Now wat u suggest, did i wait or wait for next year


----------



## JJ_TN

Gurdjieff said:


> Starting early is fine. Just remember that you'll have to enter Australia within 1year of your PCC / Medical (whichever is earlier), regardless of when you get your grant.
> 
> So if you get your PCC done, let's say by 1 Oct 2013, you will have to enter Australia by 30 Sep 2014 (even if you get your grant in Q1/Q2 2014).
> 
> Just to keep in mind.


Hi Gurdjieff,

Thanks for your inputs. But I am already in Australia and I have a scope to continue to be here until I get the visa . So I dont see that as a problem


----------



## JJ_TN

Rider said:


> Occupation Code: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
> Experience: 10 years
> 
> I beleive we will get our invitation by end of this month. Let me know once you receive invitation.
> 
> Is there anybody in this forum, applied for ICT occupation with SA SS and waiting for 190 SA invitation?


Hope we'll get the invitation by end of this month or early next month. Will update once I get an update...


----------



## sahil1604

Hello All, 

I have got 60 points in total after counting SS and have around 7 years of experience. 

I have applied for system analyst 261112 . 

2 days before it was showing high availaility and now it is showing Low availability. 

My consultant has apllied myState Sponsorship application today.. 

* what are the chances of getting invite & when ?
* What are golden occupations is system analyst under that Tag , what benefit it has?
*Do I have to submit an EOI of for SA it is same ?

any senior please guide ....


----------



## pshankam

Guys need some guidance plz.

Cleared IELTS with 7.5 and got ACS +ve reply today. 
- What are the next steps that I need to take. 
- What are the steps from now till I get my visa for SA SS 190 Visa.

Please advice.


----------



## Gurdjieff

pshankam said:


> Guys need some guidance plz.
> 
> Cleared IELTS with 7.5 and got ACS +ve reply today.
> - What are the next steps that I need to take.
> - What are the steps from now till I get my visa for SA SS 190 Visa.
> 
> Please advice.


You need to do some self research too, or you'll spend time waiting for people to guide you about basics. Here's a good place to start: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants

Assuming your occupation is still available in SA SNOL, here is what I know (but pls validate with your research):

1. Fill and submit EOI (https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start)

2. Fill and submit SA SS application immediately after EOI (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=apply)

3. Wait for SA SS + automatic invite from DIAC to apply for visa (avg time 5 weeks, assuming your occupation does not go offlist in that time)

4. Apply for visa (within 28 or 60 days of getting the invitation, I don't remember)

5. Get documentation ready (lots of forms, scans of your personal documents, and upload in visa application)

6. Wait for a case office (CO) to be allocated to your application (avg. time 5 weeks)

7. Get Police Clearance / PCC + medicals (usually people wait for CO to direct them, you can do it earlier - but not too early - if you're sure of the process)

8. Get grant (2 - 6 months from when CO gets allocated to your application)

9. Enter Australia (within 12 months of your PCC / medical, whichever was earlier)


----------



## ssaditya

praveen 
u should have eoi number before u apply for state sponsorship....apply eoi and get eoi no and go through this web page for further details https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

all the best for ur visa process


----------



## pshankam

Gurdjieff said:


> You need to do some self research too, or you'll spend time waiting for people to guide you about basics. Here's a good place to start: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants Assuming your occupation is still available in SA SNOL, here is what I know (but pls validate with your research): 1. Fill and submit EOI (https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start) 2. Fill and submit SA SS application immediately after EOI (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=apply) 3. Wait for SA SS + automatic invite from DIAC to apply for visa (avg time 5 weeks, assuming your occupation does not go offlist in that time) 4. Apply for visa (within 28 or 60 days of getting the invitation, I don't remember) 5. Get documentation ready (lots of forms, scans of your personal documents, and upload in visa application) 6. Wait for a case office (CO) to be allocated to your application (avg. time 5 weeks) 7. Get Police Clearance / PCC + medicals (usually people wait for CO to direct them, you can do it earlier - but not too early - if you're sure of the process) 8. Get grant (2 - 6 months from when CO gets allocated to your application) 9. Enter Australia (within 12 months of your PCC / medical, whichever was earlier)


Thanks a ton Gurdjieff and ssaditya for your reply. Reaally makes life easy for newbies like me.

Well my ACS approved code is in SA state SOL. IELTS 7.0 too and submitted my EOI yesterday. And got EOI no,

Do I need to hear for a reply from EOI folks or am I good to aaply for SA SS in below link

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=appl

Cant thank u guys enough.

Cheers,
PS


----------



## Gurdjieff

pshankam said:


> Thanks a ton Gurdjieff and ssaditya for your reply. Reaally makes life easy for newbies like me.
> 
> Well my ACS approved code is in SA state SOL. IELTS 7.0 too and submitted my EOI yesterday. And got EOI no,
> 
> Do I need to hear for a reply from EOI folks or am I good to aaply for SA SS in below link
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=appl
> 
> Cant thank u guys enough.
> 
> Cheers,
> PS


Apply for SA SS now. Yes, that link is correct.

If you chose 190 as the visa subclass in your EOI, the the EOI folks (DIAC) are not going to reply to you, till a state nominates you. 

And SA will nominate you only if you apply for SA SS.


----------



## Surfer127

Can a person submit two applications with SA with same EOI ?


----------



## Gurdjieff

Surfer127 said:


> Can a person submit two applications with SA with same EOI ?


Yes the website lets you submit. But Immi SA will contact you to ask which one you want them to assess and will withdraw the other. This can delay the process too.


----------



## ssaditya

pshankam said:


> Thanks a ton Gurdjieff and ssaditya for your reply. Reaally makes life easy for newbies like me.
> 
> Well my ACS approved code is in SA state SOL. IELTS 7.0 too and submitted my EOI yesterday. And got EOI no,
> 
> Do I need to hear for a reply from EOI folks or am I good to aaply for SA SS in below link
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=appl
> 
> Cant thank u guys enough.
> 
> Cheers,
> PS


yes u can apply through that website to sa with ur eoi no which u got fram immi mail usually starts from eXXXX


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks Gurdjieff !!


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer127 said:


> Thanks Gurdjieff !!


Hello Surfer,

I have also applied for SA under the same skill code. Have you received the invitation and how many points are you getting after incorporating your IELTS score.

Best Regards,
AK


----------



## khanash

i also applied as HR advisor on 4th september still no update...


----------



## dreamsaia

khanash said:


> i also applied as HR advisor on 4th september still no update...


Hello Khanash,

I have actually applied for 225212 ICT BDM. I applied on 24th Aug, still waiting for the invitation. Nevertheless, all the best to you


----------



## khanash

ok guys .....meanwhile we,re waiting for the statesponsorship ....some productive discussion would b really helpful for all of us
would u guys like to share what r ur plans when u land in SA..
r u guys going to rent some short term accomodation if yes then which locality is good and which place in Adeliadeis good to settle when ur coming with family and when u have to find appropriate school for them
any feedback and informationwould be highly appreciated


----------



## Gurdjieff

khanash said:


> ok guys .....meanwhile we,re waiting for the statesponsorship ....some productive discussion would b really helpful for all of us
> would u guys like to share what r ur plans when u land in SA..
> r u guys going to rent some short term accomodation if yes then which locality is good and which place in Adeliadeis good to settle when ur coming with family and when u have to find appropriate school for them
> any feedback and informationwould be highly appreciated


I have not planned; too early for me. You may find some useful info here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html

Locality: Depends on each individual's budget + lifestyle + proximity to work.


----------



## rkn0723

Hi everyone,
Are there any applications approved this week ? As some of u knw dat I applied on Aug 12th, am still waiting for the answer..today marks the 5th week and I am hoping to hear something ...


----------



## Surfer127

I am yet to apply Sir. You are way ahead than me. 




dreamsaia said:


> Hello Surfer,
> 
> I have also applied for SA under the same skill code. Have you received the invitation and how many points are you getting after incorporating your IELTS score.
> 
> Best Regards,
> AK


----------



## Surfer127

I can claim 70 pts.. but I wll be claiming only 65


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer127 said:


> I can claim 70 pts.. but I wll be claiming only 65



That's really nice...more will be your points...better chances will you have to receive invitation fast...


----------



## Surfer127

Invitations are solely based on date of application, I already checked with SA


----------



## Surfer127

Next week you should hear good news.. !! Ideally you should get an invite,,


----------



## manubadboy

Hey Guys.. This is Manu.. I applied on 03/09 for the SS of SA and got my invitation on 11/09.. Really happy.. I have already lodged the visa.. I guess the timelines depend on the occupation. I wish all the very best to each and everyone here.. 
Please let me know if I could be of help to anyone about anything..


----------



## rkn0723

manubadboy said:


> Hey Guys.. This is Manu.. I applied on 03/09 for the SS of SA and got my invitation on 11/09.. Really happy.. I have already lodged the visa.. I guess the timelines depend on the occupation. I wish all the very best to each and everyone here..


Can u kindly share ur occupation code?


----------



## msaeed

I applied for SA SS on 18th September for the code 263111 ( Computer network and system engineer) with 60 points...any one else applied for the same code as this has been recently included in SS for SA..How long will it take to receive the invitation..


----------



## manubadboy

rkn0723 said:


> Can u kindly share ur occupation code?


Hi rkn0723 my occupation code is 273312(Telecommunication Network Engineer).


----------



## Surfer127

manubadboy said:


> Hi rkn0723 my occupation code is 273312(Telecommunication Network Engineer).


That was really quick... Anyways how many points did u claim? Never heard of such case apart from those 6 golden occupation !!

All the best with Visa !


----------



## manubadboy

Surfer127 said:


> That was really quick... Anyways how many points did u claim? Never heard of such case apart from those 6 golden occupation !!
> 
> All the best with Visa !


I could have claimed 70 but I am just gonna claim 65.. Been waiting for my invite since 1/07.. Then by GOD's grace got the SS of SA..


----------



## manubadboy

Oh and I wish the same to you surfer127..


----------



## Surfer127

manubadboy said:


> I could have claimed 70 but I am just gonna claim 65.. Been waiting for my invite since 1/07.. Then by GOD's grace got the SS of SA..


& Their website says they are still processing August 19 Application.. Strange !! you ar e kinda lucky !!


----------



## Surfer127

manubadboy said:


> Hi rkn0723 my occupation code is 273312(Telecommunication Network Engineer).


Manu - one more thing your code is 263312..


----------



## khanash

well i emailed SA govt informing thmthe reason for previous refusal as they had said u needed to mention thm explicitely about the refusal reason.My applicationhad been invalidated by thm onthe grounds that i had not attached the original letter frm vetassess...
in their emailthey added this line 
Immigration SA is currently assessing applications received on 14 August 2013.
so i dontunderstand why is thr a difference on the website and the email they sent me??
i got this email yesterday


----------



## manubadboy

Surfer127 said:


> Manu - one more thing your code is 263312..


Hahaha.. Thanks surfer.. I was on mobile hence a typo ;-)


----------



## Surfer127

Manu - You gave high hopes to many - you are in those 6 Golden occupation - no wonder your application was processed fast !!


----------



## Surfer127

khanash said:


> well i emailed SA govt informing thmthe reason for previous refusal as they had said u needed to mention thm explicitely about the refusal reason.My applicationhad been invalidated by thm onthe grounds that i had not attached the original letter frm vetassess...
> in their emailthey added this line
> Immigration SA is currently assessing applications received on 14 August 2013.
> so i dontunderstand why is thr a difference on the website and the email they sent me??
> i got this email yesterday


Sorry Buddy !! 

But I didnt get your question as I have not read your previous posts !! 

I understand that your application was rejected earlier as you submitted scan of copy of Vetassess result. 

Now you have resubmitted your application and what did they ask you ?


----------



## manubadboy

Surfer127 said:


> Manu - You gave high hopes to many - you are in those 6 Golden occupation - no wonder your application was processed fast !!


Those 6 have become golden occupation now.. When I submitted my EOI, I used to wait for each round of invitation and was totally devastated after watching 4 rounds go by but then finally the SS was opened.
I would give only one advice to all:-
Don't lose hope, it's the best way to counter negative thoughts..


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> well i emailed SA govt informing thmthe reason for previous refusal as they had said u needed to mention thm explicitely about the refusal reason.My applicationhad been invalidated by thm onthe grounds that i had not attached the original letter frm vetassess...
> in their emailthey added this line
> Immigration SA is currently assessing applications received on 14 August 2013.
> so i dontunderstand why is thr a difference on the website and the email they sent me??
> i got this email yesterday


Mate, the email you have received has the actual date of processing. on the website, if you carefully check, 19th August is for another visa (Regional employer sponsor visa, not for 489/190). Hope that clear your confusion.

And apart from those IT Occupations, SA solely proceed application based on the date they have received application. If you followed SA instruction correctly and your occupation is in availability (either high, medium or low) you should expect to get an invitation unless they radically change their application assessment guideline.


----------



## sahil1604

Guys can you please clear my doubt.. 

When people can score 65 what is the reason for them to NOT apply for 189 and applying for 190 SA..... 
Is this due to timeline difference or any other reason ? Please help as I am almost in the same situation...


----------



## Surfer127

Sahil .. Occupation should be listed in Sol 1 list of 189 
Some of the occupation are only mentioned in sol2 .. So even if score is 70 .. U have to go for state sponsor ship


----------



## sahil1604

thanks surfer... but even occupation is in both SOL some people prefer 190 not sure why..


----------



## sahil772

sahil1604 said:


> Guys can you please clear my doubt..
> 
> When people can score 65 what is the reason for them to NOT apply for 189 and applying for 190 SA.....
> Is this due to timeline difference or any other reason ? Please help as I am almost in the same situation...


People whose occupation is not listed in sol have no option to apply for 189. They can only apply for 190/489. Plus timeline difference is always there between 189 and 190. Some people whose occupation is in SOL still apply for 190 if they have less points.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## tanbd

sahil1604 said:


> Guys can you please clear my doubt..
> 
> When people can score 65 what is the reason for them to NOT apply for 189 and applying for 190 SA.....
> Is this due to timeline difference or any other reason ? Please help as I am almost in the same situation...


Apart from what Sahil & Surfer already said, I also liked to add it totally depends on each individuals. Both 189 & 190 has its advantage as well as disadvantage. For example, 190 timeline is shorter but you require to stay in that state for 1st 2 years whereas 189 gives u complete freedom to stay wherever u want. So it's depends on individuals personal preferences and their priority.


----------



## manubadboy

sahil1604 said:


> thanks surfer... but even occupation is in both SOL some people prefer 190 not sure why..


Hi Sahil.. I might be able to answer your question too based on my experience..
I am a Telecommunication Engineer and got my skills assessed through Engineers Australia on 8 July 2013. Submitted the EOI on 9 July 2013, I had 60 points which converted to 65 on 20 August but I was not fortunate enough to get the invitation in 189 subclass and I waited till 2 September when I came to know that my occupation is under the list where half of the quota is reserved for SS. It was a blessing in disguise for me as I wanted the invitation quite badly hence, I applied for state sponsorship(subclass 190). I got the invitation within 8 days of applying for SS. :amen:

I am going to a good state.. I dont mind staying there for even 5 years if everything goes well.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rider

manubadboy said:


> I could have claimed 70 but I am just gonna claim 65.. Been waiting for my invite since 1/07.. Then by GOD's grace got the SS of SA..


Manu,

Congrats...


----------



## manubadboy

Rider said:


> Manu,
> 
> Congrats...


Thanks Rider 
My best wishes to you mate..


----------



## JP Mosa

I score 70.....still I just quoted 60...... But I always prefer 190....... as said earlier...... I don't believe in freedom go around OZ...... Besides my occupation is in SOL I , SOL II..... SOL Z...........

Everybody say..... Disadvantage..... Stay 2 yrs in same state...... When one had done enough research about her/ his occupation ..... No need to regret....... Between how long one can enjoy freedom of moving around OZ.......
No offence.....


----------



## sahil1604

manubadboy said:


> when I came to know that my occupation is under the list where half of the quota is reserved for SS.


Manu, how do you know this that your occupation half quota is for SS... 

I have applied for 190 3 days back.... for system analyst in SS SA... 

how can i check for my profile s quota...


----------



## manubadboy

sahil1604 said:


> Manu, how do you know this that your occupation half quota is for SS...
> 
> I have applied for 190 3 days back.... for system analyst in SS SA...
> 
> how can i check for my profile s quota...


Hi Sahil.. You can always read on SkillSelect
It gives all the required information. You can check for your occupation ceiling. Hope it helps.. Feel free to ping me in case of more doubts..


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> I score 70.....still I just quoted 60...... But I always prefer 190....... as said earlier...... I don't believe in freedom go around OZ...... Besides my occupation is in SOL I , SOL II..... SOL Z...........
> 
> Everybody say..... Disadvantage..... Stay 2 yrs in same state...... When one had done enough research about her/ his occupation ..... No need to regret....... Between how long one can enjoy freedom of moving around OZ.......
> No offence.....


I absolutely agree with you. It's individual perspective how they want to proceed. If you want your freedom go for 189, if you done your research & don't afraid to commit then choose 190 even 489 if required.

Few days ago, I saw someone complained about SA having less job opportunity & why SA still offering SS. No offense, but if you are afraid, why apply for SA SS. Choose other state or go for 189 if possible. No one ask u to apply its as simple as that. One needs to research & should be confident enough to compete. Going to NSW, VIC doesn't mean you will get job easily. I agree job opportunity are better in those area but u also need to know competition will also be greater there. I believe as long as you have the required skills and good what u do, u will find something. Might not be ur dream job but surely it will be a step towards it. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## tanbd

sahil1604 said:


> Manu, how do you know this that your occupation half quota is for SS...
> 
> I have applied for 190 3 days back.... for system analyst in SS SA...
> 
> how can i check for my profile s quota...


Hi Sahil1604, 

You can't for SS as all state only disclose the avalibility, not how many persons they will nominate. For one occupation it could be 5,10 or even 100, it depends on the skill shortage of that perticular occupation for that perticular state. For example, my occupation has a yearly quota of 3260 in skill select but even with only 24 invitation (for both 224711 & 224712) 224711 already in special condition in SA and 224712 in medium avalibility. 

Now, all u can do is hope your occupation doesn't goes under special condition or not available for SS then u should be fine. Best wishes with you SA SS.


----------



## rkn0723

Hi, as some people know that i applied on 13th august , i emailed them today since I got tired of waiting. They replied me saying that my application is in the final stage (decision stage) of assessment and I should expect the outcome during the course of this week...


----------



## sahil772

rkn0723 said:


> Hi, as some people know that i applied on 13th august , i emailed them today since I got tired of waiting. They replied me saying that my application is in the final stage (decision stage) of assessment and I should expect the outcome during the course of this week...


U shud get approval within 2 days...so juz chill...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## dreamsaia

Hello All,

This is a vague question. But could someone please tell, is it any possible way for us to DELAY the invitation from SA. I applied on 24th August and I want them to delay the invitation till at least 5th-6th of Oct. 

I actually want to update my EOI by 5th-6th Oct by God's wish. I just want to delay the outcome by a week or two. And If I couldn't I may have to apply for SA SS from the scratch with the updated points.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Hi Guys,

I have total 55 points( with Age,Qualification and years of expereince), with state sponsorship it will be 60 points.

Can anyone let me know, if to apply for SA state sponsorship, I need to have minimum 60 points because , I read in one different forum that without having 60 points, you can not apply for SS.

Please clear my doubt?


----------



## dreamsaia

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have total 55 points( with Age,Qualification and years of expereince), with state sponsorship it will be 60 points.
> 
> Can anyone let me know, if to apply for SA state sponsorship, I need to have minimum 60 points because , I read in one different forum that without having 60 points, you can not apply for SS.
> 
> Please clear my doubt?


You can go ahead with 55 points before adding state sponsorship points and in total you should have 60 points to apply. Indeed, once you will apply for state sponsorship in EOI, it will automatically add 5 points to your 55 points and take 60 as a total. 

All the best !!


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Thanks a Lot.. you made my day..


----------



## tanbd

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have total 55 points( with Age,Qualification and years of expereince), with state sponsorship it will be 60 points.
> 
> Can anyone let me know, if to apply for SA state sponsorship, I need to have minimum 60 points because , I read in one different forum that without having 60 points, you can not apply for SS.
> 
> Please clear my doubt?


Hi,
As long as you have 60 points including State sponsorship (5 points for 190, 10 points for 489) you are good to go. All you need a total of 60 points and as you mentioned you will have 60 including SS so go ahead and apply.


----------



## tanbd

dreamsaia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is a vague question. But could someone please tell, is it any possible way for us to DELAY the invitation from SA. I applied on 24th August and I want them to delay the invitation till at least 5th-6th of Oct.
> 
> I actually want to update my EOI by 5th-6th Oct by God's wish. I just want to delay the outcome by a week or two. And If I couldn't I may have to apply for SA SS from the scratch with the updated points.
> 
> Kindly suggest.


Give SA authority a call and discus, that's probably ur best option as only they can provide u the solution.


----------



## Sapna

I am in the initial stages of preparing documents for SS....please can anybody help with list of documents to be uploaded....


----------



## ringoranger

msaeed said:


> I applied for SA SS on 18th September for the code 263111 ( Computer network and system engineer) with 60 points...any one else applied for the same code as this has been recently included in SS for SA..How long will it take to receive the invitation..


I also applied for SA SS anzsco code 263111 last 10th September.
Currently waiting for invitation to lodge my visa


----------



## Surfer127

tanbd said:


> Give SA authority a call and discus, that's probably ur best option as only they can provide u the solution.


You could have lodged your SS , few days late. 

What you may probably do is that you can withdraw your current application, & Relodge a new one.. so you get the time you require..you are almost 4 weeks down - and once your invitation is recd.. your EOI will be locked. & you will be helpless for 60 days.


----------



## Surfer127

ambproject said:


> Dear this list should be followed
> Educational Documents
> Job reference letters
> pay slips
> employment letters
> contract letters
> salary letter
> bank statements
> IELTS
> skill assessment certificate
> search done by replying with 4-3 firms in your realted occupation in SA


I am not sure from where did you get this list, but to be exact below are the documents required

1. Skill Assessment 
2. IELTS 
3. Letters to prove relevant employment of one year in last three years.(salary, contract) (optional)
4. Commitment statement - max 200 words. 
5. few names of potential employers. 
6. Passport - Scanned BIO Page. 

All documents should be a sacn of original.


----------



## Surfer127

for more you can chk point no 14.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements


----------



## tanbd

Surfer127 said:


> I am not sure from where did you get this list, but to be exact below are the documents required
> 
> 1. Skill Assessment
> 2. IELTS
> 3. Letters to prove relevant employment of one year in last three years.(salary, contract) (optional)
> 4. Commitment statement - max 200 words.
> 5. few names of potential employers.
> 6. Passport - Scanned BIO Page.
> 
> All documents should be a sacn of original.


Yep, that's correct. For employment: only letter of offer/contract letter, confirmation of employment, any promotion letter and emolument revision letter will do the job. No need of payslips, JD/ job reference is required.

Btw if you are any AU uni graduate you will also require to provide transcript.


----------



## Surfer127

tanbd - thats yours or Sahil's list only  - I asked u guys same q' few days back !!


----------



## tanbd

Surfer127 said:


> You could have lodged your SS , few days late.
> 
> What you may probably do is that you can withdraw your current application, & Relodge a new one.. so you get the time you require..you are almost 4 weeks down - and once your invitation is recd.. your EOI will be locked. & you will be helpless for 60 days.


That might be a solution but my guess as his application already cross more than 4 weeks, it should be on the last stage of assessment process and as far as I remember SA online application don't have any option for withdraw (might be wrong as I applied almost 2 months back, its hard to recall small detail as such) he will require to contact with them else as u mentioned if invited he had to wait 60 days for any modification and than reapply.


----------



## tanbd

Surfer127 said:


> tanbd - thats yours or Sahil's list only  - I asked u guys same q' few days back !!


Hahaha. I know, I think I answered it quite a few times. Same thing, lol....

Btw if you read the link u have provided it confirms what I or Sahil says again & again:

14.6 Optional – employment contracts/letters from current and/or previous employers for the last two years only. If you are claiming Australian work experience you must include employment contracts/letters.


----------



## Surfer127

You need to mail them with application no in order to withdraw !! & they do it in an hour or so!!


----------



## tanbd

Surfer127 said:


> You need to mail them with application no in order to withdraw !! & they do it in an hour or so!!


That's good to know. That's why I was suggesting that guy to get in touch with SA Authority


----------



## Surfer127

Does anyone have any estimation/idea or rough calculation - how much high availabilty - medium & Low constitutes !! 

i knwo its difficult to put a number to it but any one who has done this research ? 

what i think is 

High - 100% 
Medium - 50 % 
Low - 25 %

Any thoughts guys ?


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Surfer127 said:


> I am not sure from where did you get this list, but to be exact below are the documents required
> 
> 1. Skill Assessment
> 2. IELTS
> 3. Letters to prove relevant employment of one year in last three years.(salary, contract) (optional)
> 4. Commitment statement - max 200 words.
> 5. few names of potential employers.
> 6. Passport - Scanned BIO Page.
> 
> All documents should be a sacn of original.


Hi Surfer,

Can you explain following points and how to arrange these documents ;
3. Letters to prove relevant employment of one year in last three years.(salary, contract) (optional)
4. Commitment statement - max 200 words. 
5. few names of potential employers.


----------



## s_agrasen

Surfer127 said:


> Does anyone have any estimation/idea or rough calculation - how much high availabilty - medium & Low constitutes !!
> 
> i knwo its difficult to put a number to it but any one who has done this research ?
> 
> what i think is
> 
> High - 100%
> Medium - 50 %
> Low - 25 %
> 
> Any thoughts guys ?


I believe, 

100% is for High Availablity
75% for Medium 
50% for Low
25% for special condition apply


----------



## Surfer127

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi Surfer,
> 
> Can you explain following points and how to arrange these documents ;
> 3. Letters to prove relevant employment of one year in last three years.(salary, contract) (optional) * you must be having assessment & letters from the employer - same which u submitted to get yor assessment done*
> 4. Commitment statement - max 200 words. * You need to write 200 words on your own in the online form - to explain why you want to settle in SA*
> 5. few names of potential employers.


 * Just google or use seek.com - where you think you can be hired.*


----------



## s_agrasen

dreamsaia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is a vague question. But could someone please tell, is it any possible way for us to DELAY the invitation from SA. I applied on 24th August and I want them to delay the invitation till at least 5th-6th of Oct.
> 
> I actually want to update my EOI by 5th-6th Oct by God's wish. I just want to delay the outcome by a week or two. And If I couldn't I may have to apply for SA SS from the scratch with the updated points.
> 
> Kindly suggest.


You can do either hold or withdraw your application, but if you hold, there is no gaurantee that your occupation will block a seat for you. if it goes in special conditions apply, than your hold or withdraw application has to wait till new quota comes. 

by they way, why do you want to do so? are you waiting for your IELTS resulsts?
or some miracle on 5th or 6th oct.


----------



## s_agrasen

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi Surfer,
> 
> Can you explain following points and how to arrange these documents ;
> 3. Letters to prove relevant employment of one year in last three years.(salary, contract) (optional)
> 4. Commitment statement - max 200 words.
> 5. few names of potential employers.


I really doubt that either they asked for *"few names of potential employers"*


----------



## Surfer127

not to contradict - but they do. 

I have already created my login !! & I have almost filled my application !! 

its just question below the commitment statement !! 

Dont Doubt !!


----------



## Surfer127

THEY ask for the organisations/companies name which are related to your occupation code !!


----------



## s_agrasen

Surfer127 said:


> not to contradict - but they do.
> 
> I have already created my login !! & I have almost filled my application !!
> 
> its just question below the commitment statement !!
> 
> Dont Doubt !!


Than I think, I missed that question


----------



## tanbd

s_agrasen said:


> I really doubt that either they asked for *"few names of potential employers"*


Actually they do. But they provide a box where u can write very limited number of words so normally 3-4 Organization name max will do the trick


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer127 said:


> You could have lodged your SS , few days late.
> 
> What you may probably do is that you can withdraw your current application, & Relodge a new one.. so you get the time you require..you are almost 4 weeks down - and once your invitation is recd.. your EOI will be locked. & you will be helpless for 60 days.


But can't I relodge the new EOI after that ?? I was not aware that it will be locked then.


----------



## dreamsaia

tanbd said:


> That's good to know. That's why I was suggesting that guy to get in touch with SA Authority
> 
> Does that mean....I can't file a new and separate EOI and state sponsorship for SA separately. Will they lock my name or other details in a way that I won't able to refile EOI. If this is so...then this is scary...60 days are way too long...


----------



## dreamsaia

s_agrasen said:


> You can do either hold or withdraw your application, but if you hold, there is no gaurantee that your occupation will block a seat for you. if it goes in special conditions apply, than your hold or withdraw application has to wait till new quota comes.
> 
> by they way, why do you want to do so? are you waiting for your IELTS resulsts?
> or some miracle on 5th or 6th oct.


Does that mean....I can't file a new and separate EOI and state sponsorship for SA separately. Will they lock my name or other details in a way that I won't able to refile EOI. If this is so...then this is scary...60 days are way too long...

And, Yes last time I missed IELTS by 0.5 in one section...I am hoping for positive result this time...I want to give a try with IELTS result....fingers crossed


----------



## s_agrasen

dreamsaia said:


> Does that mean....I can't file a new and separate EOI and state sponsorship for SA separately. Will they lock my name or other details in a way that I won't able to refile EOI. If this is so...then this is scary...60 days are way too long...
> 
> And, Yes last time I missed IELTS by 0.5 in one section...I am hoping for positive result this time...I want to give a try with IELTS result....fingers crossed


What is your occupation code and IELTS results submitted?


----------



## Gurdjieff

*224712...any SA SS invites?*

Did anyone who submitted SA SS in Sep get invited? (except golden 6)

My occupation is gone to low availability. My chances to get through look slim (submitted SA SS only a week ago) Looks like I'll have to wait till 2014


----------



## rkn0723

Gurdjieff said:


> Did anyone who submitted SA SS in Sep get invited? (except golden 6)
> 
> My occupation is gone to low availability. My chances to get through look slim (submitted SA SS only a week ago) Looks like I'll have to wait till 2014


Hi, 
Leave sept, I submitted in august n am still waiting...wats ur occupation code?


----------



## Gurdjieff

rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> Leave sept, I submitted in august n am still waiting...wats ur occupation code?


224712 - Org and Methods Analyst.
What's yours? Even you are still waiting since Aug, is your occupation still in High or Medium Availability? Then you have more hope than me.


----------



## rkn0723

Gurdjieff said:


> 224712 - Org and Methods Analyst.
> What's yours? Even you are still waiting since Aug, is your occupation still in High or Medium Availability? Then you have more hope than me.


Mine is 223112, Recruitment Consultant is still highly available though....


----------



## dreamsaia

rkn0723 said:


> Mine is 223112, Recruitment Consultant is still highly available though....


When did you apply for the invitation...I applied on 24th Aug...and heard now average time has increased to 5 weeks....


----------



## rkn0723

dreamsaia said:


> When did you apply for the invitation...I applied on 24th Aug...and heard now average time has increased to 5 weeks....


I applied on 13th Aug...


----------



## weel

rkn0723 said:


> I applied on 13th Aug...


Hi, I just joined with this forum. I applied for SA SS on 18th Aug. and still pending for the decision. I checked with SA on 19th Sep about my application status, they said that my application is still in queue for assessment according to the date of submission(18th Aug).

In addition, SA has mentioned that currently they are processing (19th Sep)the applications received on 14th Aug. So I think rkn0723 better to check with SA about your application status by email since you have applied on 13th Aug.


----------



## rkn0723

weel said:


> Hi, I just joined with this forum. I applied for SA SS on 18th Aug. and still pending for the decision. I checked with SA on 19th Sep about my application status, they said that my application is still in queue for assessment according to the date of submission(18th Aug).
> 
> In addition, SA has mentioned that currently they are processing (19th Sep)the applications received on 14th Aug. So I think rkn0723 better to check with SA about your application status by email since you have applied on 13th Aug.


Hi, I have already checked and they said it is in the final stage of assessment (decision stage)...


----------



## Surfer127

Weel - Thank you for wonderful info. Also it takes them approx a week to process - so rkn you should hear from them proably End of this week or begining of next week.


----------



## weel

rkn0723 said:


> Hi, I have already checked and they said it is in the final stage of assessment (decision stage)...


If so, most probably you will receive the decision within this week


----------



## Blesse

Results are released on alternate Monday..so it can be expected on 30th of his month


----------



## msaeed

rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> Leave sept, I submitted in august n am still waiting...wats ur occupation code?


Dear kindly can you inform me if you have any knowledge how long SA takes to send the invitation...
I applied for 263111 on 18th September with 60 points but my profession is on high availability..I know you applied in august and still waiting but is this all normal to get the SS invitation..


----------



## khanash

msaeed said:


> Dear kindly can you inform me if you have any knowledge how long SA takes to send the invitation...
> I applied for 263111 on 18th September with 60 points but my profession is on high availability..I know you applied in august and still waiting but is this all normal to get the SS invitation..


by the end of october....most probably last week....i dont think point score matters


----------



## weel

Please share any information, if someone checked with SA about currently processing application dates?


----------



## dreamsaia

Is it true that next SA SS invitation will come only on 7th of October, i.e First Monday of the Month and usually all the State sponsorship invitations are sent only on first and third Monday's of a month. Kindly confirm.


----------



## manubadboy

dreamsaia said:


> Is it true that next SA SS invitation will come only on 7th of October, i.e First Monday of the Month and usually all the State sponsorship invitations are sent only on first and third Monday's of a month. Kindly confirm.


Invitation to apply visa are sent on first and third Monday of a month i.e. for 189 subclass.. My SS came on a Wednesday. So its not true.:hippie:


----------



## gbr

I am also awaiting the SA SS decision. I applied on 21-Aug. I think the aggressive processing of SS applications for the 6 golden occupations in the last few weeks has taken a heavy toll on their staff. They are taking it easy ever since. I haven't heard of any SS approvals in the past 2 weeks. Hopefully, approvals will start flowing in by the end of this week or the start of next week.


----------



## dreamsaia

Hello friends...So anyone has received any invitation from SA recently...


----------



## s_agrasen

dreamsaia said:


> Is it true that next SA SS invitation will come only on 7th of October, i.e First Monday of the Month and usually all the State sponsorship invitations are sent only on first and third Monday's of a month. Kindly confirm.


That's NOT true. I am following this thread for more than 6 weeks now. and know that last SA SS for 190 came on 30th August, and that was Friday. So there is NO formula for MONDAY.


----------



## manubadboy

dreamsaia said:


> Hello friends...So anyone has received any invitation from SA recently...


I received my SS from SA on 11th September. But then my occupation is under the lucky/unlucky 6 occupations.


----------



## s_agrasen

gbr said:


> I am also awaiting the SA SS decision. I applied on 21-Aug. I think the aggressive processing of SS applications for the 6 golden occupations in the last few weeks has taken a heavy toll on their staff. They are taking it easy ever since. I haven't heard of any SS approvals in the past 2 weeks. Hopefully, approvals will start flowing in by the end of this week or the start of next week.


That is TRUE, All of a sudden SA has stoped SS due to 6 golden occupations. If someone has objerved SA SS List website, ealier days, it was updated daily, and now it takes 2-3-4 days to update. Today again it has updated. That itself indicates that they are slow on SS.

Let us hope that flow starts soon.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tanbd

s_agrasen said:


> That's NOT true. I am following this thread for more than 6 weeks now. and know that last SA SS for 190 came on 30th August, and that was Friday. So there is NO formula for MONDAY.


That's absolutely true & I agree with you, s_agrasen. In fact, I & Sahil got it in on 30th August and before that over the weekdays some of our fellow members got it. So it's not true that SA only sponsor on 1st & 3rd Monday. Actually it's the day, applicant under 189 got invitation from skillselect which has nothing to do with SA authority.


----------



## s_agrasen

tanbd said:


> That's absolutely true, s_agrasen. In fact, I & Sahil got it in on 30th August and before that over the weekdays some of our fellow members got it. So it's not true that SA only sponsor on 1st & 3rd Monday. Actually it's the day, applicant under 189 got invitation from skillselect which has nothing to do with SA authority.


Someone in this post has mentioned sometimes back that WA is also updating their SS list and will be available in last week of Sep. or 1st week of Oct. 

Does anyone has idea on this?

Sahara


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Not Sure if we have any link to store information:

Created a form and response sheet to capture data:

Form:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Mg8RQNhcMQV5QZo1LFyYpleOEKHhBhXxVTOMZaTQ81Y/viewform

Output sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avne9VSMjCqPdEJrXzZZX0paMmxiX0J0ODZuV3pYWnc#gid=0


----------



## s_agrasen

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Not Sure if we have any link to store information:
> 
> Created a form and response sheet to capture data:
> 
> Form:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Mg8RQNhcMQV5QZo1LFyYpleOEKHhBhXxVTOMZaTQ81Y/viewform
> 
> Output sheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avne9VSMjCqPdEJrXzZZX0paMmxiX0J0ODZuV3pYWnc#gid=0


I dont think, People will store such confidential information on Google docs or such excel. 

Most of the time, I see that people provide this information time by time as and when required. But not for such database


----------



## Ameen

*Occupation List*

Dear All,

I would like to ask if anyone knows if the occupation list changed after 2 weeks of applying for SA SS, and you occupation is suddenly not available for SS, what would happen to my application? It was under high availability when I applied 2 weeks ago and now not available. Please if any senior member knows any information I would be grateful if he shares it. Many thanks


----------



## rkn0723

Ameen said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone knows if the occupation list changed after 2 weeks of applying for SA SS, and you occupation is suddenly not available for SS, what would happen to my application? It was under high availability when I applied 2 weeks ago and now not available. Please if any senior member knows any information I would be grateful if he shares it. Many thanks


The occupation needs to be available at the time they process your application (during decision stage). Wats ur occupation code and when did u apply?


----------



## Ameen

rkn0723 said:


> The occupation needs to be available at the time they process your application (during decision stage). Wats ur occupation code and when did u apply?


I applied on the 9th of September, when usually the decision stage is?, is it in the last week( fifth week)?


----------



## rkn0723

Ameen said:


> I applied on the 9th of September, when usually the decision stage is?, is it in the last week( fifth week)?


I guess it is...bt yours is yet to be processed I think..


----------



## Kavya9

Hi All,

My husband got his skills assessed for Network Analyst. I want to know which state would have high availability of 'Network Analyst' jobs. So that we can apply for SS in that state. Could anyone please guide me.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Network Analyst:


ACT: Limited

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14_sep.pdf


NSW: No requirement.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-19.09.2013.pdf

SA:
263113	Network Analyst	High Availability	IELTS 6.5 in each band.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


WA: NO requirement
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

Hope it helps..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Kavya9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband got his skills assessed for Network Analyst. I want to know which state would have high availability of 'Network Analyst' jobs. So that we can apply for SS in that state. Could anyone please guide me.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Network Analyst:


ACT: Limited

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...013-14_sep.pdf


NSW: No requirement.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__dat...19.09.2013.pdf

SA:
263113	Network Analyst	High Availability	IELTS 6.5 in each band.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


WA: NO requirement
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skill...sindemand.aspx

Hope it helps..


----------



## Kavya9

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Network Analyst:
> 
> 
> ACT: Limited
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...013-14_sep.pdf
> 
> 
> NSW: No requirement.
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__dat...19.09.2013.pdf
> 
> SA:
> 263113	Network Analyst	High Availability	IELTS 6.5 in each band.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
> 
> 
> WA: NO requirement
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skill...sindemand.aspx
> 
> Hope it helps..


Thank you very much that helps..


----------



## tanbd

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Not Sure if we have any link to store information:
> 
> Created a form and response sheet to capture data:
> 
> Form:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Mg8RQNhcMQV5QZo1LFyYpleOEKHhBhXxVTOMZaTQ81Y/viewform
> 
> Output sheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avne9VSMjCqPdEJrXzZZX0paMmxiX0J0ODZuV3pYWnc#gid=0


Dude, don't you think you are asking to much info to share. What ever info. a member thinks s/he can share its already in their signature and sometimes members also share info using DM. I myself used it whom I'm comfortable with. But I don't think any one will be putting so much info in a database obliviously for privacy concerns. Funny thing I saw the output list & it has only 2 output and I'm more than confirm one is bogus. 

I'm not saying what u r wrong but u r asking to much where some people don't even wants to share their real name. Nothing personal mate, just want to share my view. Hope u understand


----------



## anujmalhotra262

tanbd said:


> Dude, don't you think you are asking to much info to share. What ever info. a member thinks s/he can share its already in their signature and sometimes members also share info using DM. I myself used it whom I'm comfortable with. But I don't think any one will be putting so much info in a database obliviously for privacy concerns. Funny thing I saw the output list & it has only 2 output and I'm more than confirm one is bogus.
> 
> I'm not saying what u r wrong but u r asking to much where some people don'tats even wants to share their real name. Nothing personal mate, just want to share my view. Hope u understand


I came across 2 excel sheets which are already in use.. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0

These excel sheets helps people understand what current stats are and when can they expect their Invites or Grants..

I completely understand your view point as well... All the best!


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Hi Guys,

Can i apply for SA SS with 4yrs 11 month of expereince and claim 5 years points?


----------



## s_agrasen

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can i apply for SA SS with 4yrs 11 month of expereince and claim 5 years points?


But what does your Skill assessment results shows? If it shows 5 years, than you can claim 5 years points


----------



## tanbd

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can i apply for SA SS with 4yrs 11 month of expereince and claim 5 years points?


No, it's an absolute no. You can claim points which u already have (at the time of ur application submission) not what u will have month later. It's like u don't have ur IELTS result but u appear exam soon & will get the result within a month or so.

In your case either u have to wait for another month else claim points for 3 years if u want to proceed now.


----------



## ICTSystemTest

tanbd said:


> No, it's an absolute no. You can claim points which u already have (at the time of ur application submission) not what u will have month later. It's like u don't have ur IELTS result but u appear exam soon & will get the result within a month or so.
> 
> In your case either u have to wait for another month else claim points for 3 years if u want to proceed now.


Thanks tanbd.

Actaully the assesment result is counting expereince till june 2013( when i had applied for assesment) as 4.8 years, now 3 months have passed and as per you suggestion I need to wait till one more month, Can you please let me know how can i claim these remaining 4 years, should i go for reassesment after one month and then apply for EOI?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

ICTSystemTest said:


> Thanks tanbd.
> 
> Actaully the assesment result is counting expereince till june 2013( when i had applied for assesment) as 4.8 years, now 3 months have passed and as per you suggestion I need to wait till one more month, Can you please let me know how can i claim these remaining 4 years, should i go for reassesment after one month and then apply for EOI?


Hey, No need to go for reassessment.. File ur EOI and once you get invite.. Send Payslips etc to claim additional month till the visa application date..


----------



## tanbd

ICTSystemTest said:


> Thanks tanbd.
> 
> Actaully the assesment result is counting expereince till june 2013( when i had applied for assesment) as 4.8 years, now 3 months have passed and as per you suggestion I need to wait till one more month, Can you please let me know how can i claim these remaining 4 years, should i go for reassesment after one month and then apply for EOI?


No worries mate. If you want to claim points for 5 years work experience while submitting SA SS than you need to wait another month when according to ur assessment timeline u will complete 5 years not before. (Count ur day of joining to present date) Btw u left with 4 month not 4 years right???? if you want to submit now u can only claim points for 3 years not 5 years.

When u complete ur 5 years for the rest 4 months all u have to do is take a new employee reference showing this timeline and add this 4 months payslips with rest payslips. That should be enough, no need for reassessment.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Relatively new to this thread! Applied for EOI today via my agent! Looking forward to some meaningful conversations here! 

Anuj, good to see you here.. Hope it would be ok for me to to PM you about the fingerprint question that I had?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Relatively new to this thread! Applied for EOI today via my agent! Looking forward to some meaningful conversations here!
> 
> Anuj, good to see you here.. Hope it would be ok for me to to PM you about the fingerprint question that I had?


Sure send me ur query


----------



## Surfer127

Any good news guys?


----------



## s_agrasen

dreamsaia said:


> Is it true that next SA SS invitation will come only on 7th of October, i.e First Monday of the Month and usually all the State sponsorship invitations are sent only on first and third Monday's of a month. Kindly confirm.


Hi DreamsAsia, 

I just noticed that 7th Oct is a public holiday in Australia.


----------



## dreamsaia

s_agrasen said:


> Hi DreamsAsia,
> 
> I just noticed that 7th Oct is a public holiday in Australia.



Thanks for the info. I understood now that anyway SA SS can be sent any day....seems they will start sending invitation very soon...


----------



## rkn0723

SA has updated their page to current date. I havent heard anything frm them...any updates frm anyone ?


----------



## Surfer127

SA is taking ages... I hope they shoot some good news today for some in next one hour !! guys pls update.


----------



## s_agrasen

Surfer127 said:


> SA is taking ages... I hope they shoot some good news today for some in next one hour !! guys pls update.


I dont think, today is a day for approvals. It is already 4.30 PM in South Australia. 

Let us hope for Next week !!!


----------



## s_agrasen

tand, what was the time, when you got your approval?


----------



## Ameen

s_agrasen said:


> I dont think, today is a day for approvals. It is already 4.30 PM in South Australia.
> 
> Let us hope for Next week !!!


I got mine today, I applied on 09/sep, I applied as network and system engineer, good luck for everyone.


----------



## s_agrasen

Ameen said:


> I got mine today, I applied on 09/sep, I applied as network and system engineer, good luck for everyone.


Congratulations !!! 

You got it so fast becuase you are special, must be in 6 golden occupations. 

For the normal occupations, peole are waiting since mid of August.


----------



## dreamsaia

Ameen said:


> I got mine today, I applied on 09/sep, I applied as network and system engineer, good luck for everyone.


Hello Ameen,

Congratulations !! I am amazed and astonished to know that despite Network and system engineer in a Special Conditions criteria, you received their Invitation. Have you already studied from SA or been staying there.

Nevertheless, All the best for your VISA !!


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats Ameen !!! 

Dreamsaia - You completed one month Today !! How was your IELTS


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer127 said:


> Congrats Ameen !!!
> 
> Dreamsaia - You completed one month Today !! How was your IELTS


Hello Surfer,

How are you mate..

BTW, My IELTS was fine...not too good not too bad...result will be declared on 4th of October...I am praying day in and day out for the desired result...

Simultaneously I am also hoping that my Invitation is delayed till 7th of Oct so I could update my EOI by 4th....

Any news from your end...??


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer127 said:


> Congrats Ameen !!!
> 
> Dreamsaia - You completed one month Today !! How was your IELTS


I can also see from your signatures that you have updated your EOI today after getting positive result from VETASSES...How much experience has VETASSES considered for you and how many companies have they evaluated...


----------



## msaeed

Ameen said:


> I got mine today, I applied on 09/sep, I applied as network and system engineer, good luck for everyone.


I got the refusal today I applied for 263111 computer network and system engineer on 18th September..they said that from high availability it went to special conditions straight away..I am feeling very upset as this was my only chance as Victoria asking fro 7 in each IELTS and after two attempts I got 6.5 in reading and other time 6.5 in writing....other all above 7...

When was these new professions including 263111 included in there occupation list..


----------



## s_agrasen

msaeed said:


> I got the refusal today I applied for 263111 computer network and system engineer on 18th September..they said that from high availability it went to special conditions straight away..I am feeling very upset as this was my only chance as Victoria asking fro 7 in each IELTS and after two attempts I got 6.5 in reading and other time 6.5 in writing....other all above 7...
> 
> When was these new professions including 263111 included in there occupation list..


so sorry to hear that. New quota for this 6 occupations entirely depends on DIAC guidelines and availability.


----------



## msaeed

s_agrasen said:


> so sorry to hear that. New quota for this 6 occupations entirely depends on DIAC guidelines and availability.


My profession is not under those 6 occupations..it is still on 189 SOL with a very few invites but I need IELTS 7 in each for 189 so that's why applied for SS..

What will I do with my EOI in skill select...as I got refusal from SA immigration site but status in Skill select still sowing submitted..


----------



## s_agrasen

msaeed said:


> My profession is not under those 6 occupations..it is still on 189 SOL with a very few invites but I need IELTS 7 in each for 189 so that's why applied for SS..
> 
> What will I do with my EOI in skill select...as I got refusal from SA immigration site but status in Skill select still sowing submitted..


Best option is to try IELTS one more time and try to get 7.0 in each instead of waiting for new quota


----------



## Surfer127

dreamsaia said:


> I can also see from your signatures that you have updated your EOI today after getting positive result from VETASSES...How much experience has VETASSES considered for you and how many companies have they evaluated...


I went for PTA as well.. 5 + (whole employemnet is relevant + Education is highly relevant).. I have worked only for one company till now.


----------



## Surfer127

msaeed said:


> My profession is not under those 6 occupations..it is still on 189 SOL with a very few invites but I need IELTS 7 in each for 189 so that's why applied for SS..
> 
> What will I do with my EOI in skill select...as I got refusal from SA immigration site but status in Skill select still sowing submitted..


Dont lose hope... prepare for IELTS & wait for new quota ...


----------



## Gurdjieff

Waiting for SS is such torture....now I know what those slow roasting grilled chickens feel...


----------



## s_agrasen

Gurdjieff said:


> Waiting for SS is such torture....now I know what those slow roasting grilled chickens feel...


Ha Ha, This is a real test of Patience. 

Imagine a situation of people like me appiled in Mid of August (before 15th) and still waiting. 

Mate, you have just applied on 16th September, better to take heavy breakfast, lunch and dinner and sweet dreams !!!!


----------



## tanbd

Gurdjieff said:


> Waiting for SS is such torture....now I know what those slow roasting grilled chickens feel...


Lol...love ur sense of humour mate  will come handy in coming days.

Prepare ur sit belt, hold on tight and get ready for this bumpy ride, as last I know SA processing application submitted 10 August & onwards apart from those ICT related occupation. Best wishes.


----------



## tanbd

Hi Guys,

Just wondering those of us got our SA SA between 20-30 August and applied for visa, did anyone got their CO yet????


----------



## kct22

msaeed said:


> I got the refusal today I applied for 263111 computer network and system engineer on 18th September..they said that from high availability it went to special conditions straight away..I am feeling very upset as this was my only chance as Victoria asking fro 7 in each IELTS and after two attempts I got 6.5 in reading and other time 6.5 in writing....other all above 7...
> 
> When was these new professions including 263111 included in there occupation list..




Hi all,

This is sad. Evan I have planned to apply for SA SS once I receive my ACS results.
Can anybody expain what is mean by " special conditions "


----------



## bobinv

kct22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is sad. Evan I have planned to apply for SA SS once I receive my ACS results.
> Can anybody expain what is mean by " special conditions "


I assume what they mean is you need specialized skills in your area. Probably, they might be only looking for candidates with 4-5+ years of experience and who are experts in their field/(s) of domain.


----------



## tanbd

bobinv said:


> I assume what they mean is you need specialized skills in your area. Probably, they might be only looking for candidates with 4-5+ years of experience and who are experts in their field/(s) of domain.


Dude,

You are completely wrong. If you donot know the answer to the enquires than donot provide wrong answer. Quite a few numbers of seniors are here and they are always helpful and they always provide answer to their best knowledge. So if u donot, thats alright but don't answer with wrong information. Nothing personal.


----------



## tanbd

kct22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is sad. Evan I have planned to apply for SA SS once I receive my ACS results.
> Can anybody expain what is mean by " special conditions "


Mate, read the guideline provided by SA in the following link, that should clear all ur enquires:
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

Immigration SA is able to offer a limited number of nominations for occupations that appear in red as “Special Conditions Apply” on the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL). Planning levels apply to all “Special Conditions Apply” occupations and availability is subject to change.
The Special Conditions Apply policy acknowledges the commitment made by qualified skilled graduates who reside and work in SA.
Applicants must have a positive Skills Assessment in their nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia.
If any of the applicant’s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.
South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore

South Australian international graduates must meet all state nomination requirements, as well as requirements 6.1 and either 6.2 or 6.3 depending on the qualification completed.
Occupations listed as “Special Conditions Apply” are available to:
6.1 South Australian (SA) international graduates who studied at a South Australian institution.Applicants must have completed a CRICOS registered qualification in South Australia with a minimum duration of one academic year (CRICOS registered for a minimum of 46 weeks)
6.1.1 Applicants currently residing in South Australia must have completed a Higher Education or Vocational Education and Training (VET) qualification in South Australia.
OR

6.1.2 Applicants currently residing offshore or interstate must have completed a Higher Education qualification (Bachelor Degree or higher) in South Australia.
Documents required: a copy of the academic transcript and a letter of completion from the institution.
6.2 Graduates with a Higher Education Advanced Diploma, Bachelor Degree or higher, must meet one of the following:
6.2.1 Currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) or Immigration SA’s current Offlist.
OR
6.2.2 Have met the general work experience requirement as per nomination criteria 7. If an applicant is claiming Australian work experience, 50% of this must be South Australian work experience.
em>Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.
Consideration will be given to applicants (currently residing in South Australia) who are a PhD or Masters by Research SA graduates who don’t meet work experience requirement 6.2.1 or 6.2.2. To be considered, applicants must have an IELTS of 7.0 in each band score or 7.5 overall.

6.3 Graduates with a VET Diploma or Certificate must be currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) or Immigration SA’s current Offlist. Priority will be given to applicants based on length of employment in South Australia.
Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.


----------



## weel

Gurdjieff said:


> Waiting for SS is such torture....now I know what those slow roasting grilled chickens feel...


I also submitted SA SS on18th August, still no decision. As I got to know SA receiving thousands of applications since end of July, average is 60-70 per day. May be SA struggling with processing them on time. So the decision releasing process also getting delay day by day due to this issue even for the successful applicants.


----------



## s_agrasen

weel said:


> I also submitted SA SS on18th August, still no decision. As I got to know SA receiving thousands of applications since end of July, average is 60-70 per day. May be SA struggling with processing them on time. So the decision releasing process also getting delay day by day due to this issue even for the successful applicants.


This may the reason, but they have already crossed their commitment of 5 weeks processing. Applications submitted in mid of august has already passed 6-7 weeks.


----------



## s_agrasen

tanbd said:


> Dude,
> 
> You are completely wrong. If you donot know the answer to the enquires than donot provide wrong answer. Quite a few numbers of seniors are here and they are always helpful and they always provide answer to their best knowledge. So if u donot, thats alright but don't answer with wrong information. Nothing personal.


Tandb,

I am partially agree with your statement, See, no one intensionally post a wrong message. People assume that they have right information in their hand and post to support the query raised by someone. 

You may be having much better information in this thread about SA SS but trust me, I have seen even many of MARA agent giving wrong information (sometimes) not because they want to pass wrong information, but they are NOT sure about the right track of information. 

Same here, nothing personal but we have to respect to post by others


----------



## gbr

s_agrasen said:


> This may the reason, but they have already crossed their commitment of 5 weeks processing. Applications submitted in mid of august has already passed 6-7 weeks.


The problem is that 5 weeks is not a commitment. It is just the average processing time. Commitment would be the Target, which is 12 weeks! 

_Source: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times_


----------



## Hedy

Hi guys; am new to the forum. A quick inquiry that i need a senior expat to answer... Do you think I should apply to SA while i already submitted an EOI chosing WA as a state to nominate me? Am actually confused between the two states.. I still did not get an invitation fr WA.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hedy said:


> Hi guys; am new to the forum. A quick inquiry that i need a senior expat to answer... Do you think I should apply to SA while i already submitted an EOI chosing WA as a state to nominate me? Am actually confused between the two states.. I still did not get an invitation fr WA.



Hi,

Check if SA has requirement for your occupation code and then , you can definetly apply for it..

Major requirement for SS -- occupation code in demand/open, IELTS requirement, few states need proof of funds as well.. Check these details and update EOI accordingly..

Hope it helps.


----------



## rkn0723

Hello everyone,
I have received the invitation frm SA...very happy n grateful to everyone on this forum....I wish good luck to the rest of applicants...FYi, I applied on Aug 13.


----------



## rajikac

What's your occupation code?


----------



## rkn0723

rajikac said:


> What's your occupation code?


Hi..its 223112


----------



## tanbd

rkn0723 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have received the invitation frm SA...very happy n grateful to everyone on this forum....I wish good luck to the rest of applicants...FYi, I applied on Aug 13.


Congrats man, u just joined the club. Finally all ur patience paid off in a big way


----------



## tanbd

Hedy said:


> Hi guys; am new to the forum. A quick inquiry that i need a senior expat to answer... Do you think I should apply to SA while i already submitted an EOI chosing WA as a state to nominate me? Am actually confused between the two states.. I still did not get an invitation fr WA.


If WA SS online application requires your EOI number than you better wait till they make any decision on your application as SA SS application requires it and as per as SA SS application guideline you can only choose SA as your nominated state and choosing any other option will make your application rejected by SA. So, if you are not require to provide your EOI details to WA than u can just login to your EOI and do require changes and than lodge SA SS application, else you need to wait as if you provide EOI details and apply for both state at the same time there is a big possibility both your SS will be rejected as most state requires you choose only them. It's also hard to prove your genuine interest of commitment to one state.


----------



## Surfer127

:third::drum::drum::drum:eace:eace::drum::drum: Congratulations !!!!! RKN finally wait paid off.. 

So SA is taking almost 7 weeks now.. !!! 



rkn0723 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have received the invitation frm SA...very happy n grateful to everyone on this forum....I wish good luck to the rest of applicants...FYi, I applied on Aug 13.


----------



## rkn0723

Surfer127 said:


> :third::drum::drum::drum:eace:eace::drum::drum: Congratulations !!!!! RKN finally wait paid off..
> 
> So SA is taking almost 7 weeks now.. !!!


Thank you,
I beleive they are following the pattern of approving applications on 30th of every month fr general occupations..if am nt wrong, tanbd gt approval on 30 august and the next approval is today, 30 sept. Pardon me if I am wrong.


----------



## Surfer127

Lets See.. if anyone else has good news... 

if, what you are thinking is correct then, dreamsaia should have got invite too..


----------



## Hedy

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check if SA has requirement for your occupation code and then , you can definetly apply for it..
> 
> Major requirement for SS -- occupation code in demand/open, IELTS requirement, few states need proof of funds as well.. Check these details and update EOI accordingly..
> 
> Hope it helps.


Yeah..all is good and matching. Thx


----------



## Hedy

tanbd said:


> If WA SS online application requires your EOI number than you better wait till they make any decision on your application as SA SS application requires it and as per as SA SS application guideline you can only choose SA as your nominated state and choosing any other option will make your application rejected by SA. So, if you are not require to provide your EOI details to WA than u can just login to your EOI and do require changes and than lodge SA SS application, else you need to wait as if you provide EOI details and apply for both state at the same time there is a big possibility both your SS will be rejected as most state requires you choose only them. It's also hard to prove your genuine interest of commitment to one state.


Thank you.. I will do that..after I receive a feedback from WA


----------



## dreamsaia

rkn0723 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have received the invitation frm SA...very happy n grateful to everyone on this forum....I wish good luck to the rest of applicants...FYi, I applied on Aug 13.


Congrats RKN....All the best for the VISA


----------



## Surfer127

dreamsaia said:


> Congrats RKN....All the best for the VISA


 13 days to go for you


----------



## weel

rkn0723 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have received the invitation frm SA...very happy n grateful to everyone on this forum....I wish good luck to the rest of applicants...FYi, I applied on Aug 13.


Congrats rkn. after 6 weeks you got through. So now I can expect my decision soon (Submitted on Aug 18th)


----------



## Surfer127

weel said:


> Congrats rkn. after 6 weeks you got through. So now I can expect my decision soon (Submitted on Aug 18th)



FRIDAY - should be the day for you


----------



## sahil772

weel said:


> Congrats rkn. after 6 weeks you got through. So now I can expect my decision soon (Submitted on Aug 18th)


I think u shud get it today only or maximum by tomorrow...


----------



## weel

sahil772 said:


> I think u shud get it today only or maximum by tomorrow...


No sahil. I didn't receive it today. Will expect the decision within this week.:bounce:


----------



## JJ_TN

rkn0723 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have received the invitation frm SA...very happy n grateful to everyone on this forum....I wish good luck to the rest of applicants...FYi, I applied on Aug 13.


Congrats & All the best for your Visa Application, RKN :smile:


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer127 said:


> 13 days to go for you


Hello Surfer,

Yes invitation may come later this week or next week. I hope things will be fine at the end.

Ak


----------



## khanash

congratulations rkn0723......
All the best for ur visa application.....
After a very long time some progress has been seen ...i hope SA govt finalizes all the applications soon.....


----------



## Ameen

*wrong name in the EOI*

Dear all, I got invited for 190 visa with SA SS but I only found out that my stupid agent wrote my family name instead my first name in the EOI application? would that have any difference when applying for the visa? please if anyone have any information to share I would really appreciate it.

Thankyou


----------



## Hedy

Dears; I want to know about job opportunities in SA. Am really confused as some people advised me to go for Westerna Australia as it is more likely to find a job there . am an HR adviser with a positive skills assessment ; visited a lot of recruitment websites and I can see that there are alot of vavancies in Adelaide rather than regional areas in WA ( am intending to apply for 489 visa). Do u anything on employment demands and availability in SA? I need to decide whether to update my EOI with SA or keep it as is with WA. Thanks in advance


----------



## sahil772

rkn0723 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have received the invitation frm SA...very happy n grateful to everyone on this forum....I wish good luck to the rest of applicants...FYi, I applied on Aug 13.


Congrats Rkn....Ur patience finally paid off ....Ur approval has brought new hope to the forum....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hedy said:


> Dears; I want to know about job opportunities in SA. Am really confused as some people advised me to go for Westerna Australia as it is more likely to find a job there . am an HR adviser with a positive skills assessment ; visited a lot of recruitment websites and I can see that there are alot of vavancies in Adelaide rather than regional areas in WA ( am intending to apply for 489 visa). Do u anything on employment demands and availability in SA? I need to decide whether to update my EOI with SA or keep it as is with WA. Thanks in advance


Hi,

I think, you should choose location based on availability of job.. 190 restricts one to stay in a particular state for 2 yrs and even if you prefer to stay in State A,but dont have a job there, you will be stuck and dissatisfied..

Hope it helps!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Hedy said:


> Dears; I want to know about job opportunities in SA. Am really confused as some people advised me to go for Westerna Australia as it is more likely to find a job there . am an HR adviser with a positive skills assessment ; visited a lot of recruitment websites and I can see that there are alot of vavancies in Adelaide rather than regional areas in WA ( am intending to apply for 489 visa). Do u anything on employment demands and availability in SA? I need to decide whether to update my EOI with SA or keep it as is with WA. Thanks in advance


The way I see it, ensure your job code is listed for the state, and research on openings (in the order )... find a good match and apply... 

In my case, it was only SA which had openings from a SNOL perspective, even though other states seem to have a higher number of job opportunities...


----------



## Hedy

Thank you guys for your help. From my job search it appears my position is in demand in SA more than Regional WA.. If perth was included things would have been different. Will change to SA i think


----------



## Rider

Hedy said:


> Thank you guys for your help. From my job search it appears my position is in demand in SA more than Regional WA.. If perth was included things would have been different. Will change to SA i think


Hedy,

Where we can find the IELTS requirements for WA SS 190 visa? I tired searching in WA official site, and I end up with no result.

Do you have any source with the WA IELTS requirement for different occupation


----------



## Hedy

Rider said:


> Hedy,
> 
> Where we can find the IELTS requirements for WA SS 190 visa? I tired searching in WA official site, and I end up with no result.
> 
> Do you have any source with the WA IELTS requirement for different occupation


There are no special requirements for each skilled occuptaion .. Only generic 6 each for WA SS


----------



## Rider

Hedy said:


> There are no special requirements for each skilled occuptaion .. Only generic 6 each for WA SS


Thanks Hedy


----------



## s_agrasen

So Finally Approved Approved & Approved


----------



## Gurdjieff

s_agrasen said:


> So Finally Approved Approved & Approved


Congratulations! What was your job code?


----------



## kashifbari

Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


----------



## ringoranger

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored



Congratulations buddy!!! All the waiting and painstaking efforts have now paid off!!!

:lock1::whoo:


----------



## sahil772

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Congrats Kashifbari....kindly share ur visa lodge date and visa type...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## weel

Hi Friends,

I got SA SS approval today. :cheer2: thanks for all the friends supported in this forum. KIT.:clap2:


----------



## rajikac

weel said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got SA SS approval today. :cheer2: thanks for all the friends supported in this forum. KIT.:clap2:


please post your time lines and the occupation code


----------



## ringoranger

weel said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got SA SS approval today. :cheer2: thanks for all the friends supported in this forum. KIT.:clap2:


Congratulations... Please include your details timeline.


----------



## kashifbari

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Kashifbari....kindly share ur visa lodge date and visa type...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thank you Brother Sahil772,

my status is under my signature my visa type is 190....


----------



## weel

ringoranger said:


> Congratulations... Please include your details timeline.


Thank you. 

*Occupation code : 312211 SA SS applied 18/08 -invited 02/10*


----------



## Blesse

Hi Frns

Got SA SS approval today....


----------



## Matmarine

Hi Everybody.

I'm new here .

Yesterday my husband received a positive results from Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 . We had problems with a lawyer who was preparing documents for Vetassess. I have a question - can you recommend a good lawyer around Sydney for Expression of Interest as so far South Australia is still showing a Low Availability for state sponsorship for this occupation.

We are totally inexperienced, we don't know even where we should start with EOI and time is ticking .
We contacted today with 3 different agents and first is on holiday, second send us an information that they do not complete the state sponsorship forms, and the last one said that we don't have a chance for State Sponsorship in South Australia if we don't live and work there. He said that we have to move there and work full time at least 3 month to be able to send EOI. At that moment we allowed to work only 20 hours per week and until 3 month they will definitely close TESOL on the list . 

What you suggest guys ?
Best regards
Matmarine


----------



## JJ_TN

s_agrasen said:


> So Finally Approved Approved & Approved


Hi Agrasen,

Congratulations & all the best for your visa application


----------



## JJ_TN

weel said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got SA SS approval today. :cheer2: thanks for all the friends supported in this forum. KIT.:clap2:


Hi Weel,

Congratulations & all the best for your visa application


----------



## JJ_TN

Blesse said:


> Hi Frns
> 
> Got SA SS approval today....


Hi Blesse,

Congratulations & all the best for your visa application


----------



## Gurdjieff

Matmarine said:


> Hi Everybody.
> 
> I'm new here .
> 
> Yesterday my husband received a positive results from Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 . We had problems with a lawyer who was preparing documents for Vetassess. I have a question - can you recommend a good lawyer around Sydney for Expression of Interest as so far South Australia is still showing a Low Availability for state sponsorship for this occupation.
> 
> We are totally inexperienced, we don't know even where we should start with EOI and time is ticking .
> We contacted today with 3 different agents and first is on holiday, second send us an information that they do not complete the state sponsorship forms, and the last one said that we don't have a chance for State Sponsorship in South Australia if we don't live and work there. He said that we have to move there and work full time at least 3 month to be able to send EOI. At that moment we allowed to work only 20 hours per week and until 3 month they will definitely close TESOL on the list .
> 
> What you suggest guys ?
> Best regards
> Matmarine





Matmarine said:


> Hi Everybody.
> 
> I'm new here .
> 
> Yesterday my husband received a positive results from Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 . We had problems with a lawyer who was preparing documents for Vetassess. I have a question - can you recommend a good lawyer around Sydney for Expression of Interest as so far South Australia is still showing a Low Availability for state sponsorship for this occupation.
> 
> We are totally inexperienced, we don't know even where we should start with EOI and time is ticking .
> We contacted today with 3 different agents and first is on holiday, second send us an information that they do not complete the state sponsorship forms, and the last one said that we don't have a chance for State Sponsorship in South Australia if we don't live and work there. He said that we have to move there and work full time at least 3 month to be able to send EOI. At that moment we allowed to work only 20 hours per week and until 3 month they will definitely close TESOL on the list .
> 
> What you suggest guys ?
> Best regards
> Matmarine


Hi Matmarine

I am only familiar with the process for migrants who are currently overseas. From your post, I gather that you are already in Australia.

I do not know what visa you already hold, but if you're planning to apply for SA State Sponsorship for PR visa subclass 190, then DIAC website seems to suggest that you can do this even if you are already in Australia.(Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa) 

I disagree with what your lawyer says about "you have to be in SA for 3 months to apply state sponsorship". Several people who have applied and successfully received sponsorship, have not set foot in Australia, let alone SA. Myself included (I've applied, not yet received sponsorship, though)

The only obligation that a state places on you, is AFTER they have sponsored you and DIAC has given you the visa grant; you are obligated to live in that state for 2 years.

I will let you decide if you really need a lawyer, but in my opinion the process for subclass 190 (as I know it) is really quite straightforward.

You can easily fill and submit the EOI online (step 1 below) and then immediately fill and submit the SA SS application, all by yourself. I did. I suggest you try it yourself, and look for professional help only if you're really stuck.

(I am not an immigration advisor, so please do your research before following my suggestion)

Process:

0. Read the steps here: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants

1. Fill and submit EOI (https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELE...t/PreReg/Start)

2. Fill and submit SA SS application immediately after EOI (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=apply)

3. Wait for SA SS + automatic invite from DIAC to apply for visa (avg time 5 weeks, assuming your occupation does not go offlist in that time)

4. Apply for visa (within 28 or 60 days of getting the invitation, I don't remember)

5. Get documentation ready (lots of forms, scans of your personal documents, and upload in visa application)

6. Wait for a case office (CO) to be allocated to your application (avg. time 5 weeks)

7. Get Police Clearance / PCC + medicals

8. Get grant (2 - 6 months from when CO gets allocated to your application)


----------



## Blesse

Thanks JJ
All the best to all who are awaiting


----------



## Hedy

I withdrawed my choice in EOI from WA to SA today.. Submitted my application to SA as well.. Hope i did the right decision ..


----------



## khanash

Blesse said:


> Hi Frns
> 
> Got SA SS approval today....


wow congrats and best of luck for your application......
seems like now SA govt is going pretty fast.....just two days back they granted ss for 13 aug application now today both ppl who applied on 18th and 20th got the invitation


----------



## Matmarine

Hi

Thank you for replay. Now I'm really terrified. I didn't even know that I have to apply separately for SA SS. I thought that EOI is the final application . I will think hard today what to do - do it by myself or desperately looking for an agent. 

Thank you once more.
Regards Matmarine 



Gurdjieff said:


> Hi Matmarine
> 
> I am only familiar with the process for migrants who are currently overseas. From your post, I gather that you are already in Australia.
> 
> I do not know what visa you already hold, but if you're planning to apply for SA State Sponsorship for PR visa subclass 190, then DIAC website seems to suggest that you can do this even if you are already in Australia.(Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa)
> 
> I disagree with what your lawyer says about "you have to be in SA for 3 months to apply state sponsorship". Several people who have applied and successfully received sponsorship, have not set foot in Australia, let alone SA. Myself included (I've applied, not yet received sponsorship, though)
> 
> The only obligation that a state places on you, is AFTER they have sponsored you and DIAC has given you the visa grant; you are obligated to live in that state for 2 years.
> 
> I will let you decide if you really need a lawyer, but in my opinion the process for subclass 190 (as I know it) is really quite straightforward.
> 
> You can easily fill and submit the EOI online (step 1 below) and then immediately fill and submit the SA SS application, all by yourself. I did. I suggest you try it yourself, and look for professional help only if you're really stuck.
> 
> (I am not an immigration advisor, so please do your research before following my suggestion)
> 
> Process:
> 
> 0. Read the steps here: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants
> 
> 1. Fill and submit EOI (https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELE...t/PreReg/Start)
> 
> 2. Fill and submit SA SS application immediately after EOI (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/user?destination=apply)
> 
> 3. Wait for SA SS + automatic invite from DIAC to apply for visa (avg time 5 weeks, assuming your occupation does not go offlist in that time)
> 
> 4. Apply for visa (within 28 or 60 days of getting the invitation, I don't remember)
> 
> 5. Get documentation ready (lots of forms, scans of your personal documents, and upload in visa application)
> 
> 6. Wait for a case office (CO) to be allocated to your application (avg. time 5 weeks)
> 
> 7. Get Police Clearance / PCC + medicals
> 
> 8. Get grant (2 - 6 months from when CO gets allocated to your application)


----------



## s_agrasen

0z_dream said:


> congrats..pls share ur timeline


Thanks !!!! I got it approved in almost 7 weeks. Applied on 14th August


----------



## s_agrasen

Gurdjieff said:


> Congratulations! What was your job code?


Thanks !!! My job code is 131112


----------



## s_agrasen

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Agrasen,
> 
> Congratulations & all the best for your visa application


Thanks JJ !!!!


----------



## Basharbd

Dear Expat Members:

My ANZSCO Code is 225111 (Advertising specialist) & it is in CSOL. Till date, no states has shown their demand for such occupation although I have Positive Vetassess assessment already.

I do check SNOL SA every single day but it is still in off-list.* Do you know how they update their list ? Based on what factors they choose occupations that is in demand for SA?*

What should I do in this situation? Please suggest.

I have come to learn that Northern Territory considers applications whose occupation is not in state occupation list but in CSOL. Should I approach to them?

Regards,


----------



## dreamsaia

s_agrasen said:


> Thanks JJ !!!!


Congrats s_agarsen...And, all the best for your VISA 

BTW, Is there anyone who applied on 21-23rd of August and have received SA invitation. Please update.


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats S_agrasen


----------



## Basharbd

Please give me a reply for the following queries.



Basharbd said:


> Dear Expat Members:
> 
> My ANZSCO Code is 225111 (Advertising specialist) & it is in CSOL. Till date, no states has shown their demand for such occupation although I have Positive Vetassess assessment already.
> 
> I do check SNOL SA every single day but it is still in off-list.* Do you know how they update their list ? Based on what factors they choose occupations that is in demand for SA?*
> 
> What should I do in this situation? Please suggest.
> 
> I have come to learn that Northern Territory considers applications whose occupation is not in state occupation list but in CSOL. Should I approach to them?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## sahil772

Hedy said:


> I withdrawed my choice in EOI from WA to SA today.. Submitted my application to SA as well.. Hope i did the right decision ..


U made right decision... Adelaide will anytime have more HR jobs than any regional WA... I m also goin for HR adviser in Adelaide....

All the best with ur application.....


----------



## Hedy

sahil772 said:


> U made right decision... Adelaide will anytime have more HR jobs than any regional WA... I m also goin for HR adviser in Adelaide....
> 
> All the best with ur application.....


Thank you dear..


----------



## Surfer127

Any Good news Today ??!!


----------



## Gurdjieff

Basharbd said:


> Dear Expat Members:
> 
> My ANZSCO Code is 225111 (Advertising specialist) & it is in CSOL. Till date, no states has shown their demand for such occupation although I have Positive Vetassess assessment already.
> 
> I do check SNOL SA every single day but it is still in off-list.* Do you know how they update their list ? Based on what factors they choose occupations that is in demand for SA?*
> 
> What should I do in this situation? Please suggest.
> 
> I have come to learn that Northern Territory considers applications whose occupation is not in state occupation list but in CSOL. Should I approach to them?
> 
> Regards,


States include occupations in their SNOL based on skills shortage surveys done with employers / trade bodies. I do not know how often / when they do their surveys, but it seems unlikely (my opinion only) that an occupation that has been "off list" since July 2013 (start of SA SNOL year), would suddenly become "available" during the year.

Your options:

1. Even if your job code is not in the NT list, you can apply for NT SS now if:
- Your occupation is on CSOL and you can provide "independent evidence of positive employment prospects" in the NT either in your occupation or a closely related occupation

- Your occupation is on CSOL and you can demonstrate strong, well established family connections in the NT
(see Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa and Skilled Regional Nominated (Subclass 489) visa)

2. Keep checking every states' list (as you are already doing), and hope that some state changes its list and your occupation appears in it (to gauge likelihood, google and find out which state had your occupation in their list during 2012...). FYI, South Aust. is likely to revise its list only on 1 July 2014. ACT is likely to revise only in August 2014.

All the best.


----------



## Basharbd

Thanks mate. I can apply for NT although that's not my choice of destination. Since SA updates their list almost like everyday & WA is still in process to publish their list, should I wait a bit?

As per occupational ceiling there is a huge unmet demand for my occupation and ACT will not nominate this year, which other state has possibility to give us a chance to apply?

Waiting for new list to be published in July 2014 will be long way for me as I have been waiting to be migrated for the last 2 years already.


----------



## shishir

Basharbd said:


> Thanks mate. I can apply for NT although that's not my choice of destination. Since SA updates their list almost like everyday & WA is still in process to publish their list, should I wait a bit?
> 
> As per occupational ceiling there is a huge unmet demand for my occupation and ACT will not nominate this year, which other state has possibility to give us a chance to apply?
> 
> Waiting for new list to be published in July 2014 will be long way for me as I have been waiting to be migrated for the last 2 years already.


Soory bro, there is no chance for your occupation to be listed in the occupation in demand list of SA or WA.
No state includes a new occupation at the middle of the year. Although SA updates their list almost everyday, but that is all about the availability status of currently listed occupation and, for WA I can say that they have a review list which is expected to be finalized within a short time. If your occupation is listed in that review list then you have a chance. Otherwise, you have no luck regarding these two states in this year. 
Hope you will find some way to manage state sponsorship. Best of luck......


----------



## Gurdjieff

Basharbd said:


> Thanks mate. I can apply for NT although that's not my choice of destination. Since SA updates their list almost like everyday & WA is still in process to publish their list, should I wait a bit?
> 
> As per occupational ceiling there is a huge unmet demand for my occupation and ACT will not nominate this year, which other state has possibility to give us a chance to apply?
> 
> Waiting for new list to be published in July 2014 will be long way for me as I have been waiting to be migrated for the last 2 years already.


Everyday, SA updates only the *availability *of occupations in the list it published on 1 July 2013. SA does not add new occupations to the list everyday. New occupations are added rarely upon changes in states' requirement (usually updated annually, though there may be rare updates during the year too)

No harm waiting for WA, but why can't you apply to NT while you wait (if you can, under NT's conditions) ? It does not cost anything. You can always discontinue NT process and go for WA if your occupation appears in WA list. 

Agreed that NT is not the most desireable location, but if you get through, then it's 2 years in Darwin or Alice Springs and then you can move anywhere you want. In my opinion, getting to Australia "somehow" is better than spending years waiting for that perfect state nomination which may never happen.

Take your call.


----------



## Matmarine

Hi again

Guys I need your help. Our agent left us alone in the middle of the SA SS process ( when we were waiting for Vetassess ). We try to continue by our self but everything is really confusing and complicate for us  . I have few questions.

Yesterday we lodged EOI for subclass 190 as our occupation is only on Schedule 2 SOL list. We started fill in SA SS application and we have hew questions. 

1.First of all is it true that if we apply On Shore ( from Australia ) we have live and work at least 3 month in South Australia to be able to apply for subclass 190. That is opinion of one of agent who suggested us to cancel our currently visa go back to our country and apply Off Shore . I don’t like that idea at all .

2. How much many should we decelerate in SA SS application ? ( from yours experience ) 

3. Education – should we mention as well, that applicant started study - Master of professional accountant ( 3 month ago ). I’m not sure is it compulsory to show this, and I don’t know is it an advantages or disadvantages. We are currently on student Visa subclass 573, which we attached to SA SS application. 

4. If we finish SA SS application can anybody briefly tell me how does the next step looks like if we received invitation? What kind of documents we will need to be prepared ( as we can start collect some of them right now ). What is the cost of SA SS visa? What if in the middle of the process our occupation will change to Currently not available for state nomination? 

Kind Regards
Matmarine


----------



## peanut48

This may have been asked before, but I obviously don't know the answer still, have also emailed SA but doubt I'll get a response.

Currently 224711 Management Consultant is special conditions apply, does anyone know if there is a chance the availability will change sometime soon or the only option is to wait until July 2014?


----------



## Gurdjieff

Matmarine said:


> Hi again
> 
> Guys I need your help. Our agent left us alone in the middle of the SA SS process ( when we were waiting for Vetassess ). We try to continue by our self but everything is really confusing and complicate for us  . I have few questions.
> 
> Yesterday we lodged EOI for subclass 190 as our occupation is only on Schedule 2 SOL list. We started fill in SA SS application and we have hew questions.
> 
> 1.First of all is it true that if we apply On Shore ( from Australia ) we have live and work at least 3 month in South Australia to be able to apply for subclass 190. That is opinion of one of agent who suggested us to cancel our currently visa go back to our country and apply Off Shore . I don’t like that idea at all .
> 
> 2. How much many should we decelerate in SA SS application ? ( from yours experience )
> 
> 3. Education – should we mention as well, that applicant started study - Master of professional accountant ( 3 month ago ). I’m not sure is it compulsory to show this, and I don’t know is it an advantages or disadvantages. We are currently on student Visa subclass 573, which we attached to SA SS application.
> 
> 4. If we finish SA SS application can anybody briefly tell me how does the next step looks like if we received invitation? What kind of documents we will need to be prepared ( as we can start collect some of them right now ). What is the cost of SA SS visa? What if in the middle of the process our occupation will change to Currently not available for state nomination?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Matmarine


1.First of all is it true that if we apply On Shore ( from Australia ) we have live and work at least 3 month in South Australia to be able to apply for subclass 190. 
That is opinion of one of agent who suggested us to cancel our currently visa go back to our country and apply Off Shore . I don’t like that idea at all .

*I don't think so. The requirements for subclass 190 (whether applying from inside Aus or outside) are clearly stated here (Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa) and there is nothing stated about "work atleast 3 months in SA"*

2. How much many should we decelerate in SA SS application ? ( from yours experience ) 

*Did you read the links I gave you earlier? Pls follow requirement stated by Immigration SA here (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104) - see point 11. Since you are onshore, the website says you should have AUD 5000 - 10000 for one applicant. Upto you to declare atleast that much, or more.*

3. Education – should we mention as well, that applicant started study - Master of professional accountant ( 3 month ago ). I’m not sure is it compulsory to show this, and I don’t know is it an advantages or disadvantages. We are currently on student Visa subclass 573, which we attached to SA SS application. 

*DIAC gives you points only for completed courses. So I don't think you can declare any "in progress" education in your EOI. Since your SA SS application and EOI should match, please declare in SA SS whatever you declared in EOI. *

4. If we finish SA SS application can anybody briefly tell me how does the next step looks like if we received invitation?

*See my response to you here (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia-state-sponsorship-86.html#post1929161) for detailed steps. *

*After applying for the visa (after you get invited), you may also need a bridging visa to go from your current 573 to the 190. You can ask your DIAC Case Officer at that time, but read up about it first on this form: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf* 

What kind of documents we will need to be prepared ( as we can start collect some of them right now ). 

*See document checklist here (http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf)*

What is the cost of SA SS visa?

*There is no such thing as "SA SS visa". SA only gives "nomination" which does not cost anything. 

DIAC gives visas. The cost for PR subclass 190 visa given by DIAC is AUD 3520 for main applicant (see section 'Work' here: Visa Pricing Table)*

What if in the middle of the process our occupation will change to Currently not available for state nomination? 
*
Usually, if the occupation was available when you submitted your EOI + SA SS (if you completed them and they match each other), then you are likely to receive a nomination even if your occupation goes off list "in the middle".

But this is entirely upto Immigration SA, and nobody on this forum can guarantee the outcome of your SA SS application.*

*A suggestion: 
Your first step should be to study the SA SS and DIAC processes for yourself on the websites. They are very clearly stated there. Take a few hours or days if needed, but understand it yourself. This is necessary even if you use an agent / lawyer. 

Feel free to ask questions on the forum but study the process once for yourself. If you depend on advice for even basic questions, then everyone's experiences / opinions can easily confuse you.

All the best.

(I am not an immigration advisor, so please do your research before using my suggestions)*


----------



## tanbd

Matmarine said:


> Hi again
> 
> Guys I need your help. Our agent left us alone in the middle of the SA SS process ( when we were waiting for Vetassess ). We try to continue by our self but everything is really confusing and complicate for us  . I have few questions.
> 
> Yesterday we lodged EOI for subclass 190 as our occupation is only on Schedule 2 SOL list. We started fill in SA SS application and we have hew questions.
> 
> 1.First of all is it true that if we apply On Shore ( from Australia ) we have live and work at least 3 month in South Australia to be able to apply for subclass 190. That is opinion of one of agent who suggested us to cancel our currently visa go back to our country and apply Off Shore . I don’t like that idea at all .
> 
> 2. How much many should we decelerate in SA SS application ? ( from yours experience )
> 
> 3. Education – should we mention as well, that applicant started study - Master of professional accountant ( 3 month ago ). I’m not sure is it compulsory to show this, and I don’t know is it an advantages or disadvantages. We are currently on student Visa subclass 573, which we attached to SA SS application.
> 
> 4. If we finish SA SS application can anybody briefly tell me how does the next step looks like if we received invitation? What kind of documents we will need to be prepared ( as we can start collect some of them right now ). What is the cost of SA SS visa? What if in the middle of the process our occupation will change to Currently not available for state nomination?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Matmarine


Hi, 

Regarding your onshore application I think your agent is right. Most states prefer onshore applicant already staying to their state and working & SA is no different. Check requirement to apply for SA SS under:

10.2 Please note that if you are an international graduate who studied interstate you need to have completed at least 3 months of your post-study work experience in South Australia and be currently residing in the state. Applicants will still need to meet the general work experience requirement as prescribed in 7.1 above. Only a provisional visa will be available in these circumstances. Verification processes will be applied.

12.2.4 Onshore applicants may be required to provide evidence of South Australian residence and that their employment experience has been primarily achieved in South Australian.

And also:

Before making your application for state nomination please read through our eligibility requirements , check that you fulfill all the criteria and you have all of the required documents.

Permanent
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Provisional
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 489) visa

International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa.


In that case if you are international student interstates (other than SA) you also won't eligible for SA SS under 190 (no matter whatever points u have) rather you can only apply for 489.

All the information i have provided based on SA website & my knowlegde. as i can't be 100% sure and i'm not a migration agent, it will be good idea to check with few other immigration agent just to be sure about the whole procedure. As u already in Australia it won't be hard to find few good one.


----------



## tanbd

peanut48 said:


> This may have been asked before, but I obviously don't know the answer still, have also emailed SA but doubt I'll get a response.
> 
> Currently 224711 Management Consultant is special conditions apply, does anyone know if there is a chance the availability will change sometime soon or the only option is to wait until July 2014?


Hi peanut48,

Just saw someone in this forum applied 20 August under our job code got invited even though its under special condition. U might want to get in touch & find out his/her situation (PM should be better idea rather posting here)


----------



## peanut48

tanbd said:


> Hi peanut48,
> 
> Just saw someone in this forum applied 20 August under our job code got invited even though its under special condition. U might want to get in touch & find out his/her situation (PM should be better idea rather posting here)


Thanks tanbd, I'll do that. Maybe they applied before it went into special conditions? I know I can't apply now for sure unless it changes but I'll try to ask the other forum member their situation for info.

Does anyone know what happens if SA rejects the nomination, can we reapply? or we can't until next july? Just for information I'm asking.


----------



## rajikac

anyone got an invitation today?


----------



## tanbd

Blesse said:


> Hi Frns
> 
> Got SA SS approval today....


Hi Blesse,

Congratulation mate. U made the cut even though our occupation went special condition. Best wishes.


----------



## peanut48

Blesse said:


> Hi Frns
> 
> Got SA SS approval today....


Congrats Blesse! 

Was the 224711 available when you applied?


----------



## Matmarine

Hi Gurdjieff

Thank you for information
Believe me I am reading Expat Forum , State Sponsorship requirements, and DIAC information during whole day since last Wednesday. The more I read the less I know, and I have more concerns - do we ever had any chances for SS visa. Maybe last agent wanted only charge us 2000$ for Vetassess for no reason .:noidea:
You show us how to deal with EOI and SS and I'm very grateful for that .
Now we are waiting and reading a lot . 

Best regards
Matmarine




Gurdjieff said:


> 1.First of all is it true that if we apply On Shore ( from Australia ) we have live and work at least 3 month in South Australia to be able to apply for subclass 190.
> That is opinion of one of agent who suggested us to cancel our currently visa go back to our country and apply Off Shore . I don’t like that idea at all .
> 
> *I don't think so. The requirements for subclass 190 (whether applying from inside Aus or outside) are clearly stated here (Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa) and there is nothing stated about "work atleast 3 months in SA"*
> 
> 2. How much many should we decelerate in SA SS application ? ( from yours experience )
> 
> *Did you read the links I gave you earlier? Pls follow requirement stated by Immigration SA here (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104) - see point 11. Since you are onshore, the website says you should have AUD 5000 - 10000 for one applicant. Upto you to declare atleast that much, or more.*
> 
> 3. Education – should we mention as well, that applicant started study - Master of professional accountant ( 3 month ago ). I’m not sure is it compulsory to show this, and I don’t know is it an advantages or disadvantages. We are currently on student Visa subclass 573, which we attached to SA SS application.
> 
> *DIAC gives you points only for completed courses. So I don't think you can declare any "in progress" education in your EOI. Since your SA SS application and EOI should match, please declare in SA SS whatever you declared in EOI. *
> 
> 4. If we finish SA SS application can anybody briefly tell me how does the next step looks like if we received invitation?
> 
> *See my response to you here (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia-state-sponsorship-86.html#post1929161) for detailed steps. *
> 
> *After applying for the visa (after you get invited), you may also need a bridging visa to go from your current 573 to the 190. You can ask your DIAC Case Officer at that time, but read up about it first on this form: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf*
> 
> What kind of documents we will need to be prepared ( as we can start collect some of them right now ).
> 
> *See document checklist here (http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf)*
> 
> What is the cost of SA SS visa?
> 
> *There is no such thing as "SA SS visa". SA only gives "nomination" which does not cost anything.
> 
> DIAC gives visas. The cost for PR subclass 190 visa given by DIAC is AUD 3520 for main applicant (see section 'Work' here: Visa Pricing Table)*
> 
> What if in the middle of the process our occupation will change to Currently not available for state nomination?
> *
> Usually, if the occupation was available when you submitted your EOI + SA SS (if you completed them and they match each other), then you are likely to receive a nomination even if your occupation goes off list "in the middle".
> 
> But this is entirely upto Immigration SA, and nobody on this forum can guarantee the outcome of your SA SS application.*
> 
> *A suggestion:
> Your first step should be to study the SA SS and DIAC processes for yourself on the websites. They are very clearly stated there. Take a few hours or days if needed, but understand it yourself. This is necessary even if you use an agent / lawyer.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions on the forum but study the process once for yourself. If you depend on advice for even basic questions, then everyone's experiences / opinions can easily confuse you.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> (I am not an immigration advisor, so please do your research before using my suggestions)*


----------



## tanbd

Matmarine said:


> Hi Gurdjieff
> 
> Thank you for information
> Believe me I am reading Expat Forum , State Sponsorship requirements, and DIAC information during whole day since last Wednesday. The more I read the less I know, and I have more concerns - do we ever had any chances for SS visa. Maybe last agent wanted only charge us 2000$ for Vetassess for no reason .:noidea:
> You show us how to deal with EOI and SS and I'm very grateful for that .
> Now we are waiting and reading a lot .
> 
> Best regards
> Matmarine


Mate,

Read & research, that's the best thing u can do. In that way u will have enough knowledge about the procedure and no one can ******** with u (like ur previous agent charging $2000 only for Vetassess!!!!) if u do ur research properly I'm sure u will able to find good and reliable migration agent in Sydney (normally those who have office in cbd are good but they also charge more). Also ask other international student or known persons who migrated, whom they recommend. Also there are few agents visits uni, u may talk with them too if time permits. Most uni also have student service advisor, they might not able to advise you regarding immigration service but they might able to refer you to a good lawyer/agent. Do all these properly, I'm sure u will find a way. Best wishes


----------



## Gurdjieff

Matmarine, my comment that "*no SA work ex experience is required*" is indeed not applicable in your case.

As Tanbd kindly pointed out, you will need 3 months work ex in SA + you may be eligible for a 489, not a 190 (see here: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104)

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Blesse

Thanks Pal


----------



## Blesse

Yes..when I applied it was on low availability


----------



## Matmarine

Hi tanbd

Thank you for all information.
I found a mail ( 11 June 2013 ) from our previous "agent" , and this is what he replay about 10.2:
" 
The Special conditions to which you refer below only apply to recent graduate from an Australian institution. I note that you are an offshore applicant and therefore this does not apply. The Special Conditions that apply to you are the higher English Language requirements. You will note on the South Australian Skilled Occupation List that Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages - ANZSCO 249311, requires and IELTS Test result of 7.0 in each band, whereas the standard English requirement is an IELTS score of atleast 6.0 in each. "

What do you think about that?
Kind regards
Matmarine




tanbd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding your onshore application I think your agent is right. Most states prefer onshore applicant already staying to their state and working & SA is no different. Check requirement to apply for SA SS under:
> 
> 10.2 Please note that if you are an international graduate who studied interstate you need to have completed at least 3 months of your post-study work experience in South Australia and be currently residing in the state. Applicants will still need to meet the general work experience requirement as prescribed in 7.1 above. Only a provisional visa will be available in these circumstances. Verification processes will be applied.
> 
> 12.2.4 Onshore applicants may be required to provide evidence of South Australian residence and that their employment experience has been primarily achieved in South Australian.
> 
> And also:
> 
> Before making your application for state nomination please read through our eligibility requirements , check that you fulfill all the criteria and you have all of the required documents.
> 
> Permanent
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> 
> Provisional
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 489) visa
> 
> International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa.
> 
> 
> In that case if you are international student interstates (other than SA) you also won't eligible for SA SS under 190 (no matter whatever points u have) rather you can only apply for 489.
> 
> All the information i have provided based on SA website & my knowlegde. as i can't be 100% sure and i'm not a migration agent, it will be good idea to check with few other immigration agent just to be sure about the whole procedure. As u already in Australia it won't be hard to find few good one.


----------



## tanbd

Matmarine said:


> Hi tanbd
> 
> Thank you for all information.
> I found a mail ( 11 June 2013 ) from our previous "agent" , and this is what he replay about 10.2:
> "
> The Special conditions to which you refer below only apply to recent graduate from an Australian institution. I note that you are an offshore applicant and therefore this does not apply. The Special Conditions that apply to you are the higher English Language requirements. You will note on the South Australian Skilled Occupation List that Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages - ANZSCO 249311, requires and IELTS Test result of 7.0 in each band, whereas the standard English requirement is an IELTS score of atleast 6.0 in each. "
> 
> What do you think about that?
> Kind regards
> Matmarine


Hi Matmarine,

I'm not a expert but my understanding is, if you are already in Australia and apply, you become onshore applicant and if you are not, you become an offshore applicant.

In your case, its bit hard to comment as my understanding is, you just started your education (573 visa) which makes you an international student but you haven't finished your study, so you don't belongs to recent graduates of Australian Uni. So, my guess you assessed your back home education and work experience. But I'm not really sure, how you can apply as an offshore applicant even though you are currently living in Sydney. I do think you better take professional advise. You don't require to use their service if you don't want to but go through with the whole application procedure for your understanding (onshore/offshore which applicable to your case and what is required). Reputable and good agents will probably charge you $150-$300 for it and once you know what is the procedure, you can go ahead by yourself and apply. That's probable the best option for you to be 100% sure (in my opinion obliviously!!)

Now regarding the higher IELTS result, if you check SA SNOL list, you will find IELTS/job experience requirement against each occupation that's the minimum requirements for SA SS. If job experience does not mentioned, in general its 1 year out of last 2/3 year (I forgot whether its out of last 2 or 3 years, you need to check it) If you fulfill it you have nothing to worry.

Hope this helps. By the way, which Sydney uni you are enrolled??? I myself was a graduate from UTS


----------



## HarryAdd

*SA sponsorship gathering.*

Hello Guys,

I went through many links, forums and other sources but couldn't find a way to get connect with ppl who are planning to relocate to South Australia in near future.

So started the below spreadsheet to know each other at various stages of relocation to South Australia. This will even help to find sharing accommodation which will economically to support jobless life. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9oX2RnbnEyd04yazRkNER5OWc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## Matmarine

Hi 
I have some question about Subclass 489. 
Briefly we have positive Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311. This occupation is only on Schelude 2 in SA. Currently we live in Sydney so we will apply on shore. We started Vetassess with an agent, but during the process when we complain about one of his employee he left us alone . From ours notes it shows that he want to apply for subclass 190 . We lodged EOI and SA SS for this subclass but as you recommend that we should try with 489.
I try to find steps for this subclass and I'm confused.
Does it mean that we need to send another EOI for 489 and that is the end, or we should lodged another SS application? Can anybody tell something more about requirements ( Do we need to have an employer in SA territory? How we can ask for territory sponsorship ? Do we need to show which territory we want to live ? )
Please give me some advice as the more I read the less I know  and you have knowledge. 
Kind regards
Matmarine.


----------



## Matmarine

Hi Tanbd

I'm angry that I haven't this knowledge then, when we decided to pay that agent. He charges us 220$ per visit ( we had 3 or 4) and then he charges us for Vetassess 1850$. As now we are looking for good agent but we already contacted with 3 and nothing . First is on holiday, second send us an information that they do not complete the state sponsorship forms, and the last one said that we don't have a chance for State Sponsorship in South Australia if we don't live and work there. He said that we have to move there and work full time at least 3 month to be able to send EOI. 
If you know any good agent let me know . 
We are claiming my husband polish experience and polish education, and he is this lucky one who enrolled on accounting course in Melbourne Institute of Business. 
As the last question because I heard different opinion last week- Do one need any experience after graduating from Masters of Professional Accounting to apply for PR ( assuming that one have 7 band each in academic IELTS) ? Or is the professional experience needed ? Our agent told us that we don't need experience neither for DIAC or skill assess so we can apply for PR. I wouldn't be surprised if he was wrong again. 

Best regards
Matmarine





tanbd said:


> Hi Matmarine,
> 
> I'm not a expert but my understanding is, if you are already in Australia and apply, you become onshore applicant and if you are not, you become an offshore applicant.
> 
> In your case, its bit hard to comment as my understanding is, you just started your education (573 visa) which makes you an international student but you haven't finished your study, so you don't belongs to recent graduates of Australian Uni. So, my guess you assessed your back home education and work experience. But I'm not really sure, how you can apply as an offshore applicant even though you are currently living in Sydney. I do think you better take professional advise. You don't require to use their service if you don't want to but go through with the whole application procedure for your understanding (onshore/offshore which applicable to your case and what is required). Reputable and good agents will probably charge you $150-$300 for it and once you know what is the procedure, you can go ahead by yourself and apply. That's probable the best option for you to be 100% sure (in my opinion obliviously!!)
> 
> Now regarding the higher IELTS result, if you check SA SNOL list, you will find IELTS/job experience requirement against each occupation that's the minimum requirements for SA SS. If job experience does not mentioned, in general its 1 year out of last 2/3 year (I forgot whether its out of last 2 or 3 years, you need to check it) If you fulfill it you have nothing to worry.
> 
> Hope this helps. By the way, which Sydney uni you are enrolled??? I myself was a graduate from UTS


----------



## tanbd

Matmarine said:


> Hi Tanbd
> 
> I'm angry that I haven't this knowledge then, when we decided to pay that agent. He charges us 220$ per visit ( we had 3 or 4) and then he charges us for Vetassess 1850$. As now we are looking for good agent but we already contacted with 3 and nothing . First is on holiday, second send us an information that they do not complete the state sponsorship forms, and the last one said that we don't have a chance for State Sponsorship in South Australia if we don't live and work there. He said that we have to move there and work full time at least 3 month to be able to send EOI.
> If you know any good agent let me know .
> We are claiming my husband polish experience and polish education, and he is this lucky one who enrolled on accounting course in Melbourne Institute of Business.
> As the last question because I heard different opinion last week- Do one need any experience after graduating from Masters of Professional Accounting to apply for PR ( assuming that one have 7 band each in academic IELTS) ? Or is the professional experience needed ? Our agent told us that we don't need experience neither for DIAC or skill assess so we can apply for PR. I wouldn't be surprised if he was wrong again.
> 
> Best regards
> Matmarine


Hi Matmarine, 

It just crazy!!! the way that agent charges you guys. I can understand charging $220 per visit, but it absolutely ridiculous charging $1850 for only Vetassess. (If you don't mind can you share his/his firms name) Vetassess assessment process is not that tough & I believe anyone can do it by themselves by studying Vetassess guideline properly and following it. U guys should have done research the way u are doing now. Anyway what is done is done, moving on with the hope of better things will serve you good. 

I used to be there a while back (2006-08) so no idea who is good now, but at that time David L Bitel from Parish Patience Immigration used to be a popular one (bear in mind he also charges big bucks, as per as I can recall $200 per consultation that time)

Good on your hubby. So far I know with Accounting Degree, you don't require any job experience to get assessed from CPA/IPA as of now. All you need is 7 in each band in Academic IELTS to get your assessment. So, if those body doesn't change their assessment rules and accounting still exist in SOL by the time ur hubby graduate u guys should be fine. Here, bear in mind, he needs to reach the pass mark (now its 60) for PR application and if it can achieve without job experience than u guys are fine. Problem arise if you require state sponsorship, each state has different requirement list for example SA requires 3 years work experience for accountant (not sure check it out pls) whereas NSW don't and if you want SS u will require to fulfill their requirements.

Now finally to the bad news, I do believe ur 3rd agent info is right. But u still don't know that's why I suggested u guys check with good reliable agent.

Finally don't loose hope. Life is full of surprises so u never know. Best wishes & hope u guys will sot things out soon.


----------



## blackmarch

I am curious if anyone appiy for State Nominate on september receive any confirmation.
This coming week is my fifth weeek, any chances SA will send me good news.


----------



## HarryAdd

*Yes*

I applied on 11th Sep and got the feedback on 12 Sep

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dDh0a19oX2RnbnEyd04yazRkNER5OWc&usp=drive_web




blackmarch said:


> I am curious if anyone appiy for State Nominate on september receive any confirmation.
> This coming week is my fifth weeek, any chances SA will send me good news.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

tanbd said:


> Hi Matmarine,
> 
> It just crazy!!! the way that agent charges you guys. I can understand charging $220 per visit, but it absolutely ridiculous charging $1850 for only Vetassess. (If you don't mind can you share his/his firms name) Vetassess assessment process is not that tough & I believe anyone can do it by themselves by studying Vetassess guideline properly and following it. U guys should have done research the way u are doing now. Anyway what is done is done, moving on with the hope of better things will serve you good.
> 
> I used to be there a while back (2006-08) so no idea who is good now, but at that time David L Bitel from Parish Patience Immigration used to be a popular one (bear in mind he also charges big bucks, as per as I can recall $200 per consultation that time)
> 
> Good on your hubby. So far I know with Accounting Degree, you don't require any job experience to get assessed from CPA/IPA as of now. All you need is 7 in each band in Academic IELTS to get your assessment. So, if those body doesn't change their assessment rules and accounting still exist in SOL by the time ur hubby graduate u guys should be fine. Here, bear in mind, he needs to reach the pass mark (now its 60) for PR application and if it can achieve without job experience than u guys are fine. Problem arise if you require state sponsorship, each state has different requirement list for example SA requires 3 years work experience for accountant (not sure check it out pls) whereas NSW don't and if you want SS u will require to fulfill their requirements.
> 
> Now finally to the bad news, I do believe ur 3rd agent info is right. But u still don't know that's why I suggested u guys check with good reliable agent.
> 
> Finally don't loose hope. Life is full of surprises so u never know. Best wishes & hope u guys will sot things out soon.


Hi, 

For a good immigration agent you can google Mark Northam excellent guy... Very knowledgeable... He does charge fees but hey how many Mara agents meet the new immigration minister on small day of new government mandate in country. 


I ain't a spammer or a bot... Just an immigration aspirant.. If


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

tanbd said:


> Hi Matmarine,
> 
> It just crazy!!! the way that agent charges you guys. I can understand charging $220 per visit, but it absolutely ridiculous charging $1850 for only Vetassess. (If you don't mind can you share his/his firms name) Vetassess assessment process is not that tough & I believe anyone can do it by themselves by studying Vetassess guideline properly and following it. U guys should have done research the way u are doing now. Anyway what is done is done, moving on with the hope of better things will serve you good.
> 
> I used to be there a while back (2006-08) so no idea who is good now, but at that time David L Bitel from Parish Patience Immigration used to be a popular one (bear in mind he also charges big bucks, as per as I can recall $200 per consultation that time)
> 
> Good on your hubby. So far I know with Accounting Degree, you don't require any job experience to get assessed from CPA/IPA as of now. All you need is 7 in each band in Academic IELTS to get your assessment. So, if those body doesn't change their assessment rules and accounting still exist in SOL by the time ur hubby graduate u guys should be fine. Here, bear in mind, he needs to reach the pass mark (now its 60) for PR application and if it can achieve without job experience than u guys are fine. Problem arise if you require state sponsorship, each state has different requirement list for example SA requires 3 years work experience for accountant (not sure check it out pls) whereas NSW don't and if you want SS u will require to fulfill their requirements.
> 
> Now finally to the bad news, I do believe ur 3rd agent info is right. But u still don't know that's why I suggested u guys check with good reliable agent.
> 
> Finally don't loose hope. Life is full of surprises so u never know. Best wishes & hope u guys will sot things out soon.


Hi, 

For a good immigration agent you can google Mark Northam excellent guy... Very knowledgeable... He does charge fees but hey how many Mara agents meet the new immigration minister after formation of new government in country. 


I ain't a spammer or a bot... Just an immigration aspirant.. If I had enough money I would have hired Mark Northam. 


Just my 2 cents for someone who wants to know a good immigration agent. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## khanash

blackmarch said:


> I am curious if anyone appiy for State Nominate on september receive any confirmation.
> This coming week is my fifth weeek, any chances SA will send me good news.


same here...i also applied on 4th september and no news yet....and i read somebody say on the forum tht its a holiday on 7th october thr


----------



## blackmarch

khanash said:


> same here...i also applied on 4th september and no news yet....and i read somebody say on the forum tht its a holiday on 7th october thr


There is no holiday today.


----------



## blackmarch

HarryAdd said:


> I applied on 11th Sep and got the feedback on 12 Sep
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dDh0a19oX2RnbnEyd04yazRkNER5OWc&usp=drive_web


That is fast and you took one day to get confirmation. Congratulations


----------



## HarryAdd

*public holiday*

Labour Day (First Monday in October) - Monday, 7 October is a public holiday

Ref: Public Holidays :: SafeWork SA




blackmarch said:


> There is no holiday today.


----------



## HarryAdd

blackmarch said:


> That is fast and you took one day to get confirmation. Congratulations


Thanks . I think it was fast because SA closed my job code the next day I applied and there could be no more files to process after mine


----------



## rajikac

badly waiting for the invitation!!! :fingerscrossed: 
This is my 5th week. Do you guys think 60 pointers will get a chance this week?


----------



## HarryAdd

*definitely Yes*



rajikac said:


> badly waiting for the invitation!!! :fingerscrossed:
> This is my 5th week. Do you guys think 60 pointers will get a chance this week?


My request was approved with 60pts (including SAS).
So don't lower your hopes.

The delay could be because of too many applications or the immigration ppl are busy with other stuff. As I heard immigration officers work across different tasks to balance the workload.

Please update your details and join the other SAS aspirants.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9oX2RnbnEyd04yazRkNER5OWc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## batraks

Anyone got SS for SA for 225412 since July'13.

I am Still wondering, applied for same on 6 Aug, no response, no comments for my application..


----------



## Surfer127

Hi Batraks - why dont you call them ?

As far as I know - people applied on 20th Aug got invite.


----------



## khanash

batraks said:


> Anyone got SS for SA for 225412 since July'13.
> 
> I am Still wondering, applied for same on 6 Aug, no response, no comments for my application..


6 aug...omg why dont u send thm an email.....is ur occupation available in snol


----------



## gbr

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Batraks - why dont you call them ?
> 
> As far as I know - people applied on 20th Aug got invite.


I applied on 21-Aug. No response yet. Hoping for some updates this week (i know Monday is a holiday for SA).


----------



## khanash

gbr said:


> I applied on 21-Aug. No response yet. Hoping for some updates this week (i know Monday is a holiday for SA).


u might get it tomorrow......
do post on the forum when u get the invitation


----------



## khanash

batraks said:


> Anyone got SS for SA for 225412 since July'13.
> 
> I am Still wondering, applied for same on 6 Aug, no response, no comments for my application..


batraks ur occupation is in special conditions apply .....
when u applied was it in availability......u email themas soon as possible or u might get into trouble


----------



## epahuja

Does anyone know if South Australia has a policy that if someone don't get a job, he is allowed to move out of SA for some time? ?


----------



## rajikac

any good news???


----------



## Surfer127

Gbr - any update bro ?


----------



## Surfer127

epahuja said:


> Does anyone know if South Australia has a policy that if someone don't get a job, he is allowed to move out of SA for some time? ?


There is no such policy but u can move out on your will and u need to discuss your situation with state migration authority.

As you are accepting whlie applying for ss that u will live there for two years, that's d commit mwnt


----------



## dreamsaia

Hello Everyone,

I need one urgent information. I received positive VETASSESS result in the month of June 2013 and since then I am struggling to score 7 band in each section of IELTS. However, my consultant had told me to proceed with the current IELTS score and corresponding to that I filed for State Sponsorship that may come anytime soon. 

But, now that my points are on the edge (60 including State Invitation and the experience), my consultant is suggesting me to get the Letter for Point Advice test from VETASSESS at the earliest in order to be fully sure of the points and experience. 

Could anyone please tell me, how long does it take for VETASSES to release the point advise test letter when our Skill assessment is already done from them 3-4 months back. Could we request VETASSESS to release the PTA on priority.

Best Regards,
Dreamsaia


----------



## Surfer127

You may request them to process it on priority, but they may ask you letter from DIAC - for timeline. 

It usually take 6 - 10 weeks, depending on complexity & verification delays.


----------



## batraks

khanash said:


> batraks ur occupation is in special conditions apply .....
> when u applied was it in availability......u email them as soon as possible or u might get into trouble


Yes, Dear when i applied on 6th Aug it was in availability and i got my EOI & GSM ref no too.
SA SS 190 class
EOI 60 points


----------



## gbr

Surfer127 said:


> Gbr - any update bro ?


Nope. Nothing yet.


----------



## Gurdjieff

*SA SS - Avg time 6 Weeks*

SA SS Avg Processing Time gone up to 6 weeks :*(

By the time they give me a result, I will be a bald, old man.


----------



## s_agrasen

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need one urgent information. I received positive VETASSESS result in the month of June 2013 and since then I am struggling to score 7 band in each section of IELTS. However, my consultant had told me to proceed with the current IELTS score and corresponding to that I filed for State Sponsorship that may come anytime soon.
> 
> But, now that my points are on the edge (60 including State Invitation and the experience), my consultant is suggesting me to get the Letter for Point Advice test from VETASSESS at the earliest in order to be fully sure of the points and experience.
> 
> Could anyone please tell me, how long does it take for VETASSES to release the point advise test letter when our Skill assessment is already done from them 3-4 months back. Could we request VETASSESS to release the PTA on priority.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dreamsaia


That means, you missed IELTS score this time as well. 

but when did you applied for SA SS? some one in the thread mentioned that people of 20th August got their approvals. 

In earliest way, you should get your point test within two weeks. But your agent should have to write in such a manner that they should approve and work on your letter. Else, it will go to normal process which is far lengthy. I think, it is a mistake of your agent that he/she had not applied for point test alongwith skill assessment.


----------



## s_agrasen

batraks said:


> Anyone got SS for SA for 225412 since July'13.
> 
> I am Still wondering, applied for same on 6 Aug, no response, no comments for my application..


you have to wait till new quota comes....there is no alternative


----------



## s_agrasen

Gurdjieff said:


> SA SS Avg Processing Time gone up to 6 weeks :*(
> 
> By the time they give me a result, I will be a bald, old man.


Yes, i also noticed today that they have gone to 6 weeks. Also, see, there are many occupations chainging their availabilty status. Coming days are very touch for new applications. !!!! My Best wishes are there for those applications,


----------



## dreamsaia

s_agrasen said:


> That means, you missed IELTS score this time as well.
> 
> but when did you applied for SA SS? some one in the thread mentioned that people of 20th August got their approvals.
> 
> In earliest way, you should get your point test within two weeks. But your agent should have to write in such a manner that they should approve and work on your letter. Else, it will go to normal process which is far lengthy. I think, it is a mistake of your agent that he/she had not applied for point test alongwith skill assessment.



Yes, unfortunately I couldn't score 7 in each. That too in Reading I scored 6.5 where I scored 9 last time and was expecting to score 8.5 this time. One of my friend also met a similar fate where he scored 8.5 in writing in his first attempt and scored 5 in second. After looking at various links and discussing it with many, I think IELTS process is anyway not unambiguous. Consequently, I have lost faith in their system.

Anyway, after extensive thought and discussions, I have decided to go ahead with my application which I filed on 24th of August. Result is expected anytime by this weekend. I wish it to be positive and by the time result will come I will try to apply for Point Advice Test. I will also request my consultant to write to VETASSESS with valid reasons.

Let's see, how things will turn up.


----------



## prince75

Ameen said:


> Dear all, I got invited for 190 visa with SA SS but I only found out that my stupid agent wrote my family name instead my first name in the EOI application? would that have any difference when applying for the visa? please if anyone have any information to share I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thankyou


Hi Ameen, I don't think there should be any issue because you already received the invitation (I mean an invitation which has a number and clearly shows your other details, so when submitting your visa application make sure to enter all the personal details correctly) ... I live in Qatar, and I am also proceeding through agent and waiting him to submit my visa application (SA SS); could you please advise if your agent is WWICS? can you please advise concerning your experience with this agent, did you face any issues so far?


----------



## sahil772

Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got visa grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....


Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....

Here r my timelines....

IELTS - 09 March, 2013
IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013 
Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013

All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get ur visa's soon.......

Thanks everyone again........


----------



## rajikac

Congratzz!!!


----------



## dreamsaia

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got visa grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get ur visa's soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Thats indeed a great news Sahil. Congratulations. ..I am sure you must be very excited....Moments of Celebration....


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got visa grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get ur visa's soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Congratulation buddy  I'm so happy for you. Best wishes..


----------



## Surfer127

Congtratulations Sahil, its a WOOW  

Guys - any good news???


----------



## Surfer127

GBR & Dreamsaia - You guys should get it today !!! 

How come there is no movement on this thread... & SA migration is getting slower & slower... !!!!

I Want to hear some good news today !!! Anyone ???


----------



## besthar

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got visa grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get ur visa's soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........



Super Sahil... Thats a fantastic timeline... Very Similar to mine until the Vetassess Positive.

Man ... I also could have applied for the SA SS on Aug 2nd and probably would have also got a grant around this time ... Had to delay Applying for SA SS for a month just to better my IELTS ... 

I am in my 5th week of Invite ... I hope I will get an invite this/next week and a Grant by Christmas .... :fingerscrossed:

Congrats again and Good luck Buddy ...


----------



## JJ_TN

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got visa grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get ur visa's soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Congratulations Sahil


----------



## Rider

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got visa grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get ur visa's soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Super... Super... Super. Congrats Brother.


----------



## gbr

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got visa grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get ur visa's soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Congratulations, Sahil. That's wonderful news. What is your occupation code?


----------



## gbr

Dear friends...I received my SA SS approval and DIAC invitation just now. Phew...it was a long wait - 7 weeks to be precise. The first 5 weeks were ok, the last 2 weeks really made me nervous. Some of you correctly predicted that I will get the invite today. Thanks and Good luck for people who are still waiting!


----------



## JJ_TN

gbr said:


> Dear friends...I received my SA SS approval and DIAC invitation just now. Phew...it was a long wait - 7 weeks to be precise. The first 5 weeks were ok, the last 2 weeks really made me nervous. Some of you correctly predicted that I will get the invite today. Thanks and Good luck for people who are still waiting!


Congratulations gbr


----------



## rajikac

gbr said:


> Dear friends...I received my SA SS approval and DIAC invitation just now. Phew...it was a long wait - 7 weeks to be precise. The first 5 weeks were ok, the last 2 weeks really made me nervous. Some of you correctly predicted that I will get the invite today. Thanks and Good luck for people who are still waiting!


Congratzz!!
How many points did u have? 60?


----------



## Surfer127

Congrations GBR ...


----------



## Surfer127

Rajikac ..you and bedthar are next on forum ... All d best


----------



## gbr

rajikac said:


> Congratzz!!
> How many points did u have? 60?


Thanks. I had 70.


----------



## dreamsaia

Hello Friends,

I filed my application for SA on 24th of Aug and received the invitation from them today. I have 60 points including the invitation from SA. Hoping this invitation to be materialized into VISA soon.

Thank you all for your umpteen help.


----------



## rajikac

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I filed my application for SA on 24th of Aug and received the invitation from them today. I have 60 points including the invitation from SA. Hoping this invitation to be materialized into VISA soon.
> 
> Thank you all for your umpteen help.


Congratzz!!
Hope this is the starting of 60 pointer's invitations opcorn:


----------



## JJ_TN

Surfer127 said:


> Rajikac ..you and bedthar are next on forum ... All d best


Hi Surfer... 2+ in the list... Spider and myself had filed the SA SS Application on 3rd Sep :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rider

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Surfer... 2+ in the list... Spider and myself had filed the SA SS Application on 3rd Sep :fingerscrossed:


I think you are referring me in here..

It is Rider not Spider   

We can expect our Invitation by coming Friday, if there are very less people applied from 25th Aug to 2nd Sep 2013.


----------



## Rider

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I filed my application for SA on 24th of Aug and received the invitation from them today. I have 60 points including the invitation from SA. Hoping this invitation to be materialized into VISA soon.
> 
> Thank you all for your umpteen help.


Congratulations.. All the best to your evisa.


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats Dreamsaia ...I wish you all the best for visa application !!


----------



## dreamsaia

rajikac said:


> Congratzz!!
> Hope this is the starting of 60 pointer's invitations opcorn:


Hello Rajikac,

I think 60 points or more is not a criteria for sending an invitation by SA, particularly for occupations other than those which have met ceilings.It is totally on first cum first basis. 

All the best for your invitation and visa. You will receive it shortly because on 9th SA sent invitation to people who applied on 21st-24th of August.


----------



## Surfer127

Rider, JJ_TN, besthar, Rajikac -------------> You guys going to get invite soon !!!


----------



## dreamsaia

Rider said:


> Congratulations.. All the best to your evisa.


Thanks Man...And, all the best for your invitation and visa as well.


----------



## khanash

congratulations all who got invited today
now the blood has started pumping really hard as gbr and dreamsia got their invites.....
rider and JJTn next.....
i also applied on 4th of september......
maybe next week might get lucky for us


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer127 said:


> Congrats Dreamsaia ...I wish you all the best for visa application !!


Thank you very much for your support and wishes mate. I also wish you to receive invitation from SA very soon. All the best !!


----------



## JJ_TN

Rider said:


> I think you are referring me in here..
> 
> It is Rider not Spider
> 
> We can expect our Invitation by coming Friday, if there are very less people applied from 25th Aug to 2nd Sep 2013.


Hey Rider... Sorry... I meant you only 

Lets wait for the good news soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Rider, JJ_TN, besthar, Rajikac -------------> You guys going to get invite soon !!!


Yes ... hopefully. We all would get by 17th or 18th.

You are not too far either... and should shortly get it.


----------



## sahil772

gbr said:


> Congratulations, Sahil. That's wonderful news. What is your occupation code?




Congrats gbr....my occupation is hr adviser. ..

Thanx everyone.
My best wishes r with all u guys...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

Blesse said:


> Yes..when I applied it was on low availability


Blesse ... An important query buddy.

Can you help know when exactly it went on low availablity and when it got in to special conditions... I am actually trying to understand the number of days or weeks it stays on low availability and then moves to special conditions...... Was it on low availability when you applied or even before you had applied ???

My occupation code has gotten in to Low availability yesterday and I am expecting an invite sometime next week... Just hoping it wouldn't get in to special conditions soon.


----------



## khanash

sahil772 said:


> Congrats gbr....my occupation is hr adviser. ..
> 
> Thanx everyone.
> My best wishes r with all u guys...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


sahil did u frontload form80 and 1221 or u submitted it on request


----------



## manubadboy

khanash said:


> sahil did u frontload form80 and 1221 or u submitted it on request


It was a direct grant for Sahil mate.. He frontloaded all the docs 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rider

Any one received SA invitation today?


----------



## Gurdjieff

*More occupations killed *

These have gone to 'special conditions' today:

139914	Quality Assurance Manager
223311	Training and Development Professional
224712	Organisation and Methods Analyst
225212	ICT Business Development Manager
249311	Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages

Does anyone know if there is still hope if I submitted SA SS application while my occupation (224712) was medium availability, even if it has now gone to special? Should I still wait for the 6 week period before giving up?

I know some people on this forum have got nominations even after theirs went to 'special', but I don't know if that was just a fluke.


----------



## peanut48

Gurdjieff said:


> These have gone to 'special conditions' today:
> 
> 139914	Quality Assurance Manager
> 223311	Training and Development Professional
> 224712	Organisation and Methods Analyst
> 225212	ICT Business Development Manager
> 249311	Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages
> 
> Does anyone know if there is still hope if I submitted SA SS application while my occupation (224712) was medium availability, even if it has now gone to special? Should I still wait for the 6 week period before giving up?
> 
> I know some people on this forum have got nominations even after theirs went to 'special', but I don't know if that was just a fluke.


Don't worry Gurdjieff, I think you will be fine.


----------



## Surfer127

If you application is assessed before it went to off list ... then only You will receive the invite.. 

So in short !! keep your hopes up!


----------



## Gurdjieff

Thanks guys. Hope you make it too.

I swear, if I ever turn into an alcoholic, it'll be because of SA Immi.


----------



## Surfer127

Hahahaha !! I wish I could say the same..


----------



## besthar

Gurdjieff said:


> These have gone to 'special conditions' today:
> 
> 139914	Quality Assurance Manager
> 223311	Training and Development Professional
> 224712	Organisation and Methods Analyst
> 225212	ICT Business Development Manager
> 249311	Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages
> 
> Does anyone know if there is still hope if I submitted SA SS application while my occupation (224712) was medium availability, even if it has now gone to special? Should I still wait for the 6 week period before giving up?
> 
> I know some people on this forum have got nominations even after theirs went to 'special', but I don't know if that was just a fluke.


Am in a similar situation ... had applied SS on Sept 5th ... Hopefully we will all make the cut.


----------



## Jango911

khanash said:


> sahil did u frontload form80 and 1221 or u submitted it on request


Hi Khanash,

Guess v r from the same region . . . and on the same status . . . . so what you suggest should be go for a front load of from 80, PCC, & medicals . . . considering our regions criticality?

Looking forward to your answer.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## manubadboy

Jango911 said:


> Hi Khanash,
> 
> Guess v r from the same region . . . and on the same status . . . . so what you suggest should be go for a front load of from 80, PCC, & medicals . . . considering our regions criticality?
> 
> Looking forward to your answer.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Always frontload the docs so that the CO can check all the docs and u dont have to wait for ur grant.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## batraks

besthar said:


> Am in a similar situation ... had applied SS on Sept 5th ... Hopefully we will all make the cut.


I too of the same situation, i applied for SA SS on 7th Aug (225412), in availability, and on 16th Aug it went off to "Special Conditions" 

Still i got no response from DIAC, and there is no hope for this year untill SA update there List by year end.


----------



## s_agrasen

batraks said:


> I too of the same situation, i applied for SA SS on 7th Aug (225412), in availability, and on 16th Aug it went off to "Special Conditions"
> 
> Still i got no response from DIAC, and there is no hope for this year untill SA update there List by year end.


Dont worry, As per my experience since last one and half year, SA re-opens at first of Jan for occupations gone to Special Conditions till 30th September. 

There are some so called STUPID people who gets their approval but after that becuase of any reasons, they dont fill the VISA application. Like in this case, DIAC has increased fees by 15%-20% from 1st Sep. As SA Dont charge anything for application, and people who earlier decided to go Australia might turn up saying NO. Just in case, those vaccant positions opens during 1st Jan period. 

Second, there are new seilings coming up at twice in a year, As per my knowledge, 1st July, and 1st Jan are the dates for new seilings for SA. 

So dont loose your hopes and :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surfer127

S_agrasen: I hope, whatever you are saying comes true !!

This is your experience or you heard it from some one (agent specially)? Do you have any example to validate your experience? - I am asking you so that I can have some ray of hope.. I am not challenging your experience


----------



## Surfer127

To All; is it true that SA updates (reset) availability in Jan ?


----------



## s_agrasen

Surfer127 said:


> S_agrasen: I hope, whatever you are saying comes true !!
> 
> This is your experience or you heard it from some one (agent specially)? Do you have any example to validate your experience? - I am asking you so that I can have some ray of hope.. I am not challenging your experience


This is my REAL experience. I have already suffered from this. Last year, my occupation was in special conditions, and in Jan, it reopened but due to IELTS, I lost a chance to get SA SS. In April, it again went to Special Conditions.....

Next, in July, 2013 it reopened with lots of Hope and of course, you know the results.....


----------



## Surfer127

Thank You Very Much M8 --- You brought me a smile 

So I hope, it comes back !!


----------



## Gurdjieff

Surfer127 said:


> To All; is it true that SA updates (reset) availability in Jan ?


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/176 says that category 'Currently Not Available' (not 'Special Conditions' mind you!) may become available in December 2013.

I don't know if SA SNOL will reset in Jan 2014 and if 'special conditions' will become available again but https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/52 says about special conditions occupations that *"the following occupations have reached their planning levels for the 2013-14 program year.."*, and from what I know, the next program year will start only on 1 July 2014, not before. 

I think Agrasen's explanation makes sense, but the pessimist in me also thinks: Is it more likely that SA nominates more people than it requires (and only then closes the list for the year)? The excess nominees act as buffer for drop outs / deaths / DIAC rejections etc, and thus ensure that SA meets its program year targets, without having to re-open SNOL lists and scramble for applicants towards the end of the program year...? SA is very conscious of competition from "better" states and I think it would close occupations only if it was sure that it has no more seats left for the rest of the year.

I really hope for all our sakes that I'm wrong and Agrasen is right. Actually I'm dead wrong about most things in general, so please take comfort in that!


----------



## Surfer127

did it open in first week, itself


----------



## Gurdjieff

s_agrasen said:


> This is my REAL experience. I have already suffered from this. Last year, my occupation was in special conditions, and in Jan, it reopened but due to IELTS, I lost a chance to get SA SS. In April, it again went to Special Conditions.....
> 
> Next, in July, 2013 it reopened with lots of Hope and of course, you know the results.....


OK nevermind my pessimism.

Agrasen, you are our candle in the wind.

Bolo all is well...


----------



## s_agrasen

Surfer127 said:


> Thank You Very Much M8 --- You brought me a smile
> 
> So I hope, it comes back !!


Hello Surfer, 

First of all, let me tell you honestly that I dont trust Agents much, as we all know that they are like Roket Singh: Salesman of the year.....

Second, if SA has closed the doors for you, than Do not need to worry.....Who konws, WA opens the doors for you???

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx

They are coming up with new occupations very very soon....So there may be a chance that you get a chance to go PERTH.


----------



## s_agrasen

Gurdjieff said:


> OK nevermind my pessimism.
> 
> Agrasen, you are our candle in the wind.
> 
> Bolo all is well...


All is well


----------



## Surfer127

Thank You Guys !!


----------



## Surfer127

All is well !! Its says planning levels met for the year 2013-14 !! 

Perth - I would love to go there, but WA sponsors only one IT occupation code - So have doubts about my occupation - however there are plenty of jobs available.


----------



## khanash

Gurdjieff said:


> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/176 says that category 'Currently Not Available' (not 'Special Conditions' mind you!) may become available in December 2013.
> 
> I don't know if SA SNOL will reset in Jan 2014 and if 'special conditions' will become available again but https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/52 says about special conditions occupations that *"the following occupations have reached their planning levels for the 2013-14 program year.."*, and from what I know, the next program year will start only on 1 July 2014, not before.
> 
> I think Agrasen's explanation makes sense, but the pessimist in me also thinks: Is it more likely that SA nominates more people than it requires (and only then closes the list for the year)? The excess nominees act as buffer for drop outs / deaths / DIAC rejections etc, and thus ensure that SA meets its program year targets, without having to re-open SNOL lists and scramble for applicants towards the end of the program year...? SA is very conscious of competition from "better" states and I think it would close occupations only if it was sure that it has no more seats left for the rest of the year.
> 
> I really hope for all our sakes that I'm wrong and Agrasen is right. Actually I'm dead wrong about most things in general, so please take comfort in that!


no SA cant nominate more than required by DIAC because everyone gets the invitation simultaneously along with SS......and whoever is invited is eligible to apply for visa and i havent seen themrejecting applications saying that he was an excess one  
so cheers


----------



## Sunlight11

Hi, one of my friends is looking for SA SS under Web Developer Category, has three years of work experience, is chances of obtaining SA Approval bright enough for him?

Urgently needed an informed answer on this.


----------



## Blesse

Hi Besthar,

I don't exactly remember when it went to "Spl condt apply"...But again it differs from case to case...mine took about 2 weeks I guess..but In this forum I've seen ppl telling that it went to spl condt within a day or two...

This is for sure..if you have applied before the status had gone to "spl cond' you have higher chances to get the invite..its just getting delayed and not a NO


----------



## besthar

Blesse said:


> Hi Besthar,
> 
> I don't exactly remember when it went to "Spl condt apply"...But again it differs from case to case...mine took about 2 weeks I guess..but In this forum I've seen ppl telling that it went to spl condt within a day or two...
> 
> This is for sure..if you have applied before the status had gone to "spl cond' you have higher chances to get the invite..its just getting delayed and not a NO



Blesse... This gives a lot of hope buddy.

My occupation has gotten in to Special Conditions today (2/3 days after getting in to low availability) and I am in my 6th week.

I've bothered a lot of forum buddies today and all are giving me confidence about my invite... I pray that all of us get the much needed invites.

Another question to you - What was the exact date your occupation got in to special conditions and when did you get the invite ?


----------



## Blesse

Hi Pal..No tension..you should get the invite by this week end...

Mine : EOI&SA SS: 20th Aug '13, DIAC INVITE: 2nd Oct '13


----------



## dreamsaia

besthar said:


> Blesse... This gives a lot of hope buddy.
> 
> My occupation has gotten in to Special Conditions today (2/3 days after getting in to low availability) and I am in my 6th week.
> 
> I've bothered a lot of forum buddies today and all are giving me confidence about my invite... I pray that all of us get the much needed invites.
> 
> Another question to you - What was the exact date your occupation got in to special conditions and when did you get the invite ?


Hello Besthar,

First of all whatever agarsen has wrote above is true, it happened with one of my friend as well. SA updated the list and few occupations moved from Special conditions to Medium availability last year. Rejections or unfiled applications to DIAC could be the reason of those changes.

Secondly, people having assessment in their last two weeks of application (i.e final phase) stand a very good chance to receive invitation, despite of occupation moving into Special conditions. I am doubly sure that you, Surfer, Gurdjief and few others who filed their application by first or second week of Sep will give us a very good news soon. Most probably by this weekend. Till then please dont worry, more questions you will have, more anxieties it will cause. 

All the very best to you all. We are waiting for the good news from you all and offcourse a party when everything will be done.


----------



## peanut48

s_agrasen said:


> Dont worry, As per my experience since last one and half year, SA re-opens at first of Jan for occupations gone to Special Conditions till 30th September.
> 
> There are some so called STUPID people who gets their approval but after that becuase of any reasons, they dont fill the VISA application. Like in this case, DIAC has increased fees by 15%-20% from 1st Sep. As SA Dont charge anything for application, and people who earlier decided to go Australia might turn up saying NO. Just in case, those vaccant positions opens during 1st Jan period.
> 
> Second, there are new seilings coming up at twice in a year, As per my knowledge, 1st July, and 1st Jan are the dates for new seilings for SA.
> 
> So dont loose your hopes and :fingerscrossed:



I pray pray pray pray that what you say comes true!!!


----------



## epahuja

That is very much true. .I am one of the stupid ppl who will not file visa even after getting the invite. .. so hang on. ..


----------



## dreamsaia

epahuja said:


> That is very much true. .I am one of the stupid ppl who will not file visa even after getting the invite. .. so hang on. ..


But epahuja...why wont you file your visa...what happened ?I


----------



## epahuja

I have secured higher points to apply 189 which I feel are enough to get an invite. .. so it's always preferred to go for 189 over 190... even though my profession is one of the golden 6...


----------



## sahil772

manubadboy said:


> It was a direct grant for Sahil mate.. He frontloaded all the docs
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


I only uploaded form 1221 for myself. I didnt upload form 1221 for the dependent nor I uploaded form 80 for myself or dependent. There is no need of form 80 unless it is asked for. I know there r lot of members on the forum who will argue this. But it is not mandatory. CO will only ask if he is doubtful.

Rest all documents were completely uploaded and properly organised.


----------



## s_agrasen

sahil772 said:


> I only uploaded form 1221 for myself. I didnt upload form 1221 for the dependent nor I uploaded form 80 for myself or dependent. There is no need of form 80 unless it is asked for. I know there r lot of members on the forum who will argue this. But it is not mandatory. CO will only ask if he is doubtful.
> 
> Rest all documents were completely uploaded and properly organised.


Hello Sahil, 

I have uploaded enclosed documents, however yet to click on SUBMIT button. Can you please confirm if anything is missing....

VETASSESS Assessment Copy
EOI Copy 
RESUME of Primary Applicant
Passport Details - Certified
Previous Abroad Visits Details - VISA of other countries
Details of Certifier

Educational Qualification - Primary Applicant:
School Leaving Certificate
Std. 10th Marksheet 
Std. 12th Marksheet
Post Graduate Degree Certificate
Post Graduate Marksheet all copies
Post Graduate Transcripts
Graduate Degree Certificate
Graduate Marksheet
Graduate Transcripts
Diploma Certificate
Diploma Marksheets
Diploma Transcripts

Same as above for Secondary Applicant - (In my case, my wife)

Work Experience - Primary Applicant
Job 3: Appointment Letter
Job 3: Bonafid employee letter
Job 3: Salary Slip
Job 3: Income tax certificate
Job 2: Appointment Letter
Job 2: Bonafid employee letter
Job 2: Salary Slip
Job 2: Income tax certificate
Job 2: Reliving letter + Experience Letter
Job 1: Appointment Letter
Job 1: Bonafid employee letter
Job 1: Salary Slip
Job 1: Income tax certificate
Job 1: Reliving letter + Experience Letter

For Secondary Applicant:
Passport Details
Degree Certificates
Experience Letters
English Language supportive Documents


----------



## sahil772

s_agrasen said:


> Hello Sahil,
> 
> I have uploaded enclosed documents, however yet to click on SUBMIT button. Can you please confirm if anything is missing....
> 
> VETASSESS Assessment Copy
> EOI Copy
> RESUME of Primary Applicant
> Passport Details - Certified
> Previous Abroad Visits Details - VISA of other countries
> Details of Certifier
> 
> Educational Qualification - Primary Applicant:
> School Leaving Certificate
> Std. 10th Marksheet
> Std. 12th Marksheet
> Post Graduate Degree Certificate
> Post Graduate Marksheet all copies
> Post Graduate Transcripts
> Graduate Degree Certificate
> Graduate Marksheet
> Graduate Transcripts
> Diploma Certificate
> Diploma Marksheets
> Diploma Transcripts
> 
> Same as above for Secondary Applicant - (In my case, my wife)
> 
> Work Experience - Primary Applicant
> Job 3: Appointment Letter
> Job 3: Bonafid employee letter
> Job 3: Salary Slip
> Job 3: Income tax certificate
> Job 2: Appointment Letter
> Job 2: Bonafid employee letter
> Job 2: Salary Slip
> Job 2: Income tax certificate
> Job 2: Reliving letter + Experience Letter
> Job 1: Appointment Letter
> Job 1: Bonafid employee letter
> Job 1: Salary Slip
> Job 1: Income tax certificate
> Job 1: Reliving letter + Experience Letter
> 
> For Secondary Applicant:
> Passport Details
> Degree Certificates
> Experience Letters
> English Language supportive Documents


Hi..

There r lot of docs which r missing in ur list. U need to get also following
Primary
1. IELTS COPY
2. Include some identidy docs in addition to passport.
3.PCC
4. Passport size pic

Secondary applicant
1. Pcc
2. passport size pic
3. Marriage certificate
4 joint pics of u both - 4 or 5 pics
5. Some joint account or utility bill to prove ur living together. 
6. Ur relationship story - that is how u met and how is ur relationship. 
7. Identity docs in addition to passport
8. Affidavit if there is name change after marriage



All the best mate...

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahil772

U may also add bank statement to show salary credit for all 3 jobs as supporting document.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## peanut48

hey just a question, all these docs for SA & for EOI, do you get them notarized or are they colour scans of originals?


----------



## s_agrasen

peanut48 said:


> hey just a question, all these docs for SA & for EOI, do you get them notarized or are they colour scans of originals?


Hi, 

As per my knowledge, Notarized copies are OK to upload and submit. 

What do you think, Sahil ? What had you uploaded?


----------



## s_agrasen

sahil772 said:


> U may also add bank statement to show salary credit for all 3 jobs as supporting document.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


I have my salary bank statement for my current job. For the previous job, I dont think, I will be having bank statement now, and though, it was a salary account, I closed that bank accounts due to maintanance. 

But, I have salary slips of all three jobs. I think, it should work.


----------



## s_agrasen

sahil772 said:


> Hi..
> 
> There r lot of docs which r missing in ur list. U need to get also following
> Primary
> 1. IELTS COPY
> 2. Include some identidy docs in addition to passport.
> 3.PCC
> 4. Passport size pic
> 
> Secondary applicant
> 1. Pcc
> 2. passport size pic
> 3. Marriage certificate
> 4 joint pics of u both - 4 or 5 pics
> 5. Some joint account or utility bill to prove ur living together.
> 6. Ur relationship story - that is how u met and how is ur relationship.
> 7. Identity docs in addition to passport
> 8. Affidavit if there is name change after marriage
> 
> 
> 
> All the best mate...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thanks Sahil !! It will helped a lot to me and other members as well. 

1. IELTS COPY - *Ok...Will upload the same.* 
2. Include some identidy docs in addition to passport.- *I have my Driving license & Election card....Will upload the same. *
3.PCC ---* Does it require to submit at this stage? or We can upload when CO ask for it???*
4. Passport size pic - *Does it has any size measure? or any size (passport)? Without spects or with spects?? Any idea?*

Secondary applicant
1. Pcc - *Ok*
2. passport size pic - *Ok*
3. Marriage certificate - *Yes, I really missed it. *
4 joint pics of u both - 4 or 5 pics - *Hope marriage ceremony pics are fine*
5. Some joint account or utility bill to prove ur living together. - *Joint Bank account*.....
6. Ur relationship story - that is how u met and how is ur relationship. --- *It was an arranged marriage...Let me try to write something...Any idea, how many words??*
7. Identity docs in addition to passport-- *Ok*
8. Affidavit if there is name change after marriage - *Not applicable*


----------



## sahil772

s_agrasen said:


> Thanks Sahil !! It will helped a lot to me and other members as well.
> 
> 1. IELTS COPY - *Ok...Will upload the same.*
> 2. Include some identidy docs in addition to passport.- *I have my Driving license & Election card....Will upload the same. *....That is Ok
> 3.PCC ---* Does it require to submit at this stage? or We can upload when CO ask for it???*...... PCC is mandatory, so upload it now.
> 4. Passport size pic - *Does it has any size measure? or any size (passport)? Without spects or with spects?? Any idea?*......Dimension shud be 45cm*35cm ... there is nothing mentioned about specs... if u normally wear specs, then i think u shud have specs in pic
> 
> Secondary applicant
> 1. Pcc - *Ok*
> 2. passport size pic - *Ok*
> 3. Marriage certificate - *Yes, I really missed it. *
> 4 joint pics of u both - 4 or 5 pics - *Hope marriage ceremony pics are fine*...U shud also include some pics of family party or occassions where u r seen with other people.....
> 5. So
> me joint account or utility bill to prove ur living together. - *Joint Bank account*.....that will be ok....u can also include ur wedding card, boarding pass if u have gone on trip together, utility bills of both at the same address....
> 6. Ur relationship story - that is how u met and how is ur relationship. --- *It was an arranged marriage...Let me try to write something...Any idea, how many words??*....go to URL....u will get idea...... General Skilled Migration
> 7. Identity docs in addition to passport-- *Ok*
> 8. Affidavit if there is name change after marriage - *Not applicable*



Pls read my reply against each point...


Cheers...


----------



## s_agrasen

oK. It is pretty clear now...

thanks bro...


----------



## sahil772

s_agrasen said:


> I have my salary bank statement for my current job. For the previous job, I dont think, I will be having bank statement now, and though, it was a salary account, I closed that bank accounts due to maintanance.
> 
> But, I have salary slips of all three jobs. I think, it should work.


It shud b alrite. ....btw u can also get statement for the closed account also....but dont bother much if u r providing current bank statement with salary credit...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajikac

any good news today???


----------



## Gurdjieff

*SA SS App refused*

My SA SS application just got refused.

Reason: _"Due to the large number of applications received for this occupation, the planning level for this Program Year - 2013/2014, has been met and hence this application is refused....The occupation is now listed as ‘Special Conditions Applies'.....Please monitor the Immigration SA website for information on the 2014-15 Program Year."_


----------



## Surfer127

Same Reason - My application got refused too, Feeling pathetic..


----------



## Gurdjieff

Surfer127 said:


> Same Reason - My application got refused too, Feeling pathetic..



What occupation? When applied? When refused?


----------



## Surfer127

225212 - refused today


----------



## Gurdjieff

Surfer127 said:


> 225212 - refused today


I'm sorry to hear that, buddy. Time to move on, I guess.
Let's keep an eye if something changes in Dec / Jan / July or in other states.


----------



## s_agrasen

Really Really SORRY to hear the bad news about REFUSAL.


----------



## s_agrasen

Hello Sahil, 

I just checked locally, and found that We can only go ahead with PCC with request letter by CO. Can you please let me know how did you manage to get PCC?? What is the proceducre in India?

I also got an reminder from DIAC today to filled my VISA application, it is just 12 days, I received my Invitation. Though I am going to upload it very soon, but hope we have been given 60 days to upload our e-VISA....*Can you please confirm the same?*

Also, I checked about Marriage story to prove in living together, they are saying that it is only require if you have married recently. I have one 3 year kid too. So it is not required at this stage.


----------



## Gurdjieff

s_agrasen said:


> Really Really SORRY to hear the bad news about REFUSAL.


Yes, it is bad news. Guess I'll have to try if SNOL changes in the future. Thanks for your help Agrasen. All the best with your application.


----------



## Rider

Gurdjieff said:


> Yes, it is bad news. Guess I'll have to try if SNOL changes in the future. Thanks for your help Agrasen. All the best with your application.


Don't worry. WA new occupation list may open the door.


----------



## peanut48

Don't lose hope Gurdjieff and surfer, we will find a way to Australia.


----------



## JJ_TN

Really sorry to hear the bad news Gurdjieff & Surfer.

Dont loose hope. What about your chances in the other states?


----------



## Gurdjieff

JJ_TN said:


> Really sorry to hear the bad news Gurdjieff & Surfer.
> 
> Dont loose hope. What about your chances in the other states?


Thanks.

ACT - Low chance, need to show 5 ads in Canberra for my job.
Other states - Job code not in list.

Best bet is to hope that SA SNOL has my job in it next year.


----------



## khanash

gurdjieff and surfer dont lose hope.....ur occupation will be available soon...just keep on checking the availability and apply as soon as it opens again


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer...Gurdjieff...That's really sad to know...I wish the occupations will reopen soon....All the best !!


----------



## ashish1e834

im sorry to hear that Gurdjieff & Surfer. This may not seem right but want to ask this question for myself & for future applicants. Can you suggest how much money you guys had invested so far. Im also asking this as my job code is only in ACT & that too in limited. I dont see more than 2 job openings. Still willing to try.

Thanks


----------



## sahil772

s_agrasen said:


> Hello Sahil,
> 
> I just checked locally, and found that We can only go ahead with PCC with request letter by CO. Can you please let me know how did you manage to get PCC?? What is the proceducre in India?
> 
> I also got an reminder from DIAC today to filled my VISA application, it is just 12 days, I received my Invitation. Though I am going to upload it very soon, but hope we have been given 60 days to upload our e-VISA....*Can you please confirm the same?*
> 
> Also, I checked about Marriage story to prove in living together, they are saying that it is only require if you have married recently. I have one 3 year kid too. So it is not required at this stage.


Who told u that we can't go for PCC without CO letter. There is no CO letter required in India. U have to fill online application form available on passport website then visit any of the PSK in the morning. No need to take appointment for PCC but u shud visit before noon. It will cost u Rs 500. If ur address is not changed then they will give u PCC on the spot otherwise they will intiate police verification and then take some days to give u PCC. 

After u get invitation u get 60 days to lodge ur visa and after u have lodged visa then u get 28 days to upload ur documents. 

U might be ok without the story thing. In case CO asks, then u can provide.
later. 

All the best

Cheers


----------



## s_agrasen

sahil772 said:


> Who told u that we can't go for PCC without CO letter. There is no CO letter required in India. U have to fill online application form available on passport website then visit any of the PSK in the morning. No need to take appointment for PCC but u shud visit before noon. It will cost u Rs 500. If ur address is not changed then they will give u PCC on the spot otherwise they will intiate police verification and then take some days to give u PCC.
> 
> After u get invitation u get 60 days to lodge ur visa and after u have lodged visa then u get 28 days to upload ur documents.
> 
> U might be ok without the story thing. In case CO asks, then u can provide.
> later.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Cheers


Hi Sahil, 

Can you please provide me the link, for form to get for PCC?? I just checked on this link, but not be able to find ...

Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva


----------



## pshankam

Sorry to hear the rejection guys. Stay strong. 

THanks,
Shankam


----------



## s_agrasen

Ok Got it..

Download e-Form : User Assistance | Passport Seva

but does it require to fill all individuals, i mean, for my wife, and my son also???


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Not at all happy to read about Surfer and Gurdjieff 

Folks, chin up and keep an eye on how things change... Given how my job code has progressed in the SNOL list, I might be in this group too soon!


----------



## Yann

*Hi*



pearljam said:


> Dont worry.. Iam sure you will get the approval for SS before June.


Hi, is anyone one of you know the status of ielts higher site ? I plan to buy their pack to improve my ielts reading and writing band . I sent enquiry to them but no reply , so not sure is it still an active site ? Thank you


----------



## sahil772

s_agrasen said:


> Ok Got it..
> 
> Download e-Form : User Assistance | Passport Seva
> 
> but does it require to fill all individuals, i mean, for my wife, and my son also???


U need to fill for all the applicants individually for who u require pcc

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rider

s_agrasen said:


> Hello Sahil,
> 
> I just checked locally, and found that We can only go ahead with PCC with request letter by CO. Can you please let me know how did you manage to get PCC?? What is the proceducre in India?
> 
> I also got an reminder from DIAC today to filled my VISA application, it is just 12 days, I received my Invitation. Though I am going to upload it very soon, but hope we have been given 60 days to upload our e-VISA....*Can you please confirm the same?*
> 
> Also, I checked about Marriage story to prove in living together, they are saying that it is only require if you have married recently. I have one 3 year kid too. So it is not required at this stage.


PCC is not required for your 3 yr kid. Just fill the online PCC application for you and Wife, and pay Rs. 500/- for each applicant and carry original passport to PSK. No other documents required


----------



## Gurdjieff

ashish1e834 said:


> im sorry to hear that Gurdjieff & Surfer. This may not seem right but want to ask this question for myself & for future applicants. Can you suggest how much money you guys had invested so far. Im also asking this as my job code is only in ACT & that too in limited. I dont see more than 2 job openings. Still willing to try.
> 
> Thanks


I spent about Rs. 40K for Vetassess + Rs 10K for IELTS + sundry amounts for notaries, couriers etc.

SA SS application has no charge, and nothing paid the DIAC.

I believe ACT SS has a charge for sponsorship, but you'd need to check. I feel you should go ahead as soon as you can meet all of ACT's requirements.


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks a lot for the reply Jeff. Wish you all the best & hope new avenues open for you soon.

Ashish


----------



## mithu93ku

Yann said:


> Hi, is anyone one of you know the status of ielts higher site ? I plan to buy their pack to improve my ielts reading and writing band . I sent enquiry to them but no reply , so not sure is it still an active site ? Thank you


IELTS practice tests | IELTS exam practice from IELTS Help Now


----------



## rajikac

any good news??


----------



## Rider

rajikac said:


> any good news??


No, not yet. Tomorrow we can expect


----------



## RRag

Guys, 
A quick question to senior member, Please let me know how much time will it take to get SA SS, ACS has assessed 10 Years of experience (In old format), IELTS S7, W6.5, L6.5, R6.5 and 15 Points for education. ANZSCO: 262113 System Administrator,


----------



## Rider

RRag said:


> Guys,
> A quick question to senior member, Please let me know how much time will it take to get SA SS, ACS has assessed 10 Years of experience (In old format), IELTS S7, W6.5, L6.5, R6.5 and 15 Points for education. ANZSCO: 262113 System Administrator,


SA SS Average processing time: 6 weeks
Target: 12 weeks

for more information see: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## RRag

Rider said:


> SA SS Average processing time: 6 weeks
> Target: 12 weeks
> 
> for more information see: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


Here my problem is, on second week of November I will loos 10 points for Age. I want to know if there is any chance we can request SA to consider my application on high priority and process before dead line...


----------



## rajikac

any news? 
Hate waiting this long :mad2:


----------



## Rider

RRag said:


> Here my problem is, on second week of November I will loos 10 points for Age. I want to know if there is any chance we can request SA to consider my application on high priority and process before dead line...


I don't think that they will process application based on our priority. SA will process the application as per the date they receive. Sometimes, they process based on occupation. However, you may contact them to check this.


----------



## Rider

rajikac said:


> any news?
> Hate waiting this long :mad2:


No, not yet. Still waiting


----------



## RRag

Rider said:


> I don't think that they will process application based on our priority. SA will process the application as per the date they receive. Sometimes, they process based on occupation. However, you may contact them to check this.



Thanks Raider....


----------



## khanash

looks like theyll start working on applications submitted from 1st september from monday
no activity has been seen on the forum this week


----------



## JJ_TN

khanash said:


> looks like theyll start working on applications submitted from 1st september from monday
> no activity has been seen on the forum this week


Hi Khanash,

I called them today and got the following response: 3rd Sep Applications are being processed today. However, the results would be published either on Friday or Monday.

So those who have submitted applications on 3rd or 4th Sep can expect the results by this weekend or at least by Monday. Lets pray for the result ray2:


----------



## kparek1

Submitted EOI on 30/09/2013.

No updates about processing time on SA website since Oct 8. Am just worried about my occupation going down the drain. Am lucky as it still shows under "high availability".

Seniors, any guess on what is cooking inside the department!! Are they moving??

And, can I get a PCC done before the invitation comes or should I wait? Would appreciate some feedback.

Thanks and stay patient all....


----------



## Rider

kparek1 said:


> Submitted EOI on 30/09/2013.
> 
> No updates about processing time on SA website since Oct 8. Am just worried about my occupation going down the drain. Am lucky as it still shows under "high availability".
> 
> Seniors, any guess on what is cooking inside the department!! Are they moving??
> 
> And, can I get a PCC done before the invitation comes or should I wait? Would appreciate some feedback.
> 
> Thanks and stay patient all....


As per JJ_TN, SA is currently processing 3rd Sep application. If it is Indian PCC, I would say you wait until you receive SA Invite, again, nothing wrong to get PCC before invitation.


----------



## kparek1

Rider said:


> As per JJ_TN, we can expect SA decision on our application by tommorrow or Monday. So keep your hopes high. If it is Indian PCC, I would say you wait until you receive SA Invite.



Thanks for the prompt feedback. I guess I would go by what you've said - wait for the invitation and then arrange the PCC. Yup, I am talking about Indian PCC.

I hope they come out with the decision soon as most of the occupations are being downgraded day by day. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Rider

kparek1 said:


> Thanks for the prompt feedback. I guess I would go by what you've said - wait for the invitation and then arrange the PCC. Yup, I am talking about Indian PCC.
> 
> I hope they come out with the decision soon as most of the occupations are being downgraded day by day. Fingers crossed...


What is your occupation code?


----------



## kparek1

Rider said:


> What is your occupation code?



Actually, I have put forth my wife's application. Her occupation code is 223112 (Recruitment Consultant).


----------



## pshankam

Question... Other than calling them or seeing my own status.... Is there a way to know which date application dept is processing?

Thanks,
Shankam


----------



## s_agrasen

pshankam said:


> Question... Other than calling them or seeing my own status.... Is there a way to know which date application dept is processing?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shankam


Keep following this thread...the only way is to wait that someone post the date of application dept is processing.....


----------



## kparek1

s_agrasen said:


> Keep following this thread...the only way is to wait that someone post the date of application dept is processing.....


If we go by their last update which was on 8th, should we take it for granted that by end of today they should have cleared applications submitted on Sept.14th?

Gosh... they gotta update the site soon else it is going to give heart ache to lots a people.


----------



## epahuja

I have a question. Can we ask SA to cancel the invite? I'd it possible?


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Hi,

I submitted my EOI on 30th Sep and SA SS on 7th oct, so from which date shoould i consider 6 weeks for getting invite?


----------



## JJ_TN

*SA SS Approval*

Hi Friends,

I'm glad to share the good news that I have got the SA SS Approval today :cheer2:

Thank you so much for all the members in this forum for your timely guidance 

Wishing all the best for the members who are awaiting for the approval ray2:


Cheers


----------



## ICTSystemTest

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm glad to share the good news that I have got the SA SS Approval today :cheer2:
> 
> Thank you so much for all the members in this forum for your timely guidance
> 
> Wishing all the best for the members who are awaiting for the approval ray2:
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congrats, JJ_TN, i beleive your job code was 263213.
I also have same job code, let's keep in touch


----------



## JJ_TN

ICTSystemTest said:


> Congrats, JJ_TN, i beleive your job code was 263213.
> I also have same job code, let's keep in touch


Hi Mate,

Yes, my occupation code is 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer

All the best for your application 

Cheers


----------



## pshankam

Looks like Sept3rd in progress.... Thats good.

Question folks...,
Once you have a approval for the SA SS application what will the next steps till we get the PR... If anyone can kindly give the detailed steps involved would really appreciate. 

JJ - Congrats mate.

Thx Champs,

Shankam


----------



## Rider

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm glad to share the good news that I have got the SA SS Approval today :cheer2:
> 
> Thank you so much for all the members in this forum for your timely guidance
> 
> Wishing all the best for the members who are awaiting for the approval ray2:
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations on your visa application.


----------



## sahil772

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm glad to share the good news that I have got the SA SS Approval today :cheer2:
> 
> Thank you so much for all the members in this forum for your timely guidance
> 
> Wishing all the best for the members who are awaiting for the approval ray2:
> 
> Cheers


Congrats ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## khanash

congratulations JJTN....but what abt the other forum members who applied on 3rd september.....???? dont u have any news yet??


----------



## kparek1

Big big congratulations JJ_TN!!! I wish you all the best for your visa application.

On the website, it says on 8th, applications of 4th September being processed. Does that mean that since 10 days, there has been no progress at all?? Are we those many days behind schedule?


----------



## Hedy

If applications of 4th Sept are being processed now; then mine applied on 2nd of October will be processed next year  !!! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## JJ_TN

pshankam said:


> Looks like Sept3rd in progress.... Thats good.
> 
> Question folks...,
> Once you have a approval for the SA SS application what will the next steps till we get the PR... If anyone can kindly give the detailed steps involved would really appreciate.
> 
> JJ - Congrats mate.
> 
> Thx Champs,
> 
> Shankam


Thanks pshankam. Not sure about the detailed steps but working on the following:

1. PCC
2. Form 1221
3. All the supporting documents
4. Payment & Completing the invitation

Senior expats like Sahil & Tanbd could add more on this so that we would not miss anything during the application submission.


----------



## JJ_TN

Rider said:


> Congratulations on your visa application.


Thanks a lot Rider. All the best for your approval.

Don't worry. You will get a good news on Monday.


----------



## JJ_TN

sahil772 said:


> Congrats ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot Sahil  Special thanks to you for all your help!

Currently, I'm in the process of consolidating the documents.

I would like to get your help while completing the application.


----------



## JJ_TN

khanash said:


> congratulations JJTN....but what abt the other forum members who applied on 3rd september.....???? dont u have any news yet??


Thanks a lot Khanash 

Based on the discussion in this forum, Rider is the next one who is likely to get the approval next week.

Also Rajikac (Not sure whether I have spelled this right!) would be the next member - Application date is 4th Sep.

Not sure about others... Pls add if I have missed anyone...


----------



## JJ_TN

kparek1 said:


> Big big congratulations JJ_TN!!! I wish you all the best for your visa application.
> 
> On the website, it says on 8th, applications of 4th September being processed. Does that mean that since 10 days, there has been no progress at all?? Are we those many days behind schedule?


Thanks kparek 

What is getting displayed in the website is the date for the business sponsored applications.

As far as I know, 3rd Sep applications are being processed now - Rider & myself applied on 3rd Sep. Mine is approved and Rider is expecting his result on Monday.

So, they would start with the 4th Sep application by next week. This is what I could understand form the updates. Hope this helps.


----------



## sahil772

JJ_TN said:


> Thanks pshankam. Not sure about the detailed steps but working on the following:
> 
> 1. PCC
> 2. Form 1221
> 3. All the supporting documents
> 4. Payment & Completing the invitation
> 
> Senior expats like Sahil & Tanbd could add more on this so that we would not miss anything during the application submission.



After SA SS approval, u need to login in skillselect and click on apply visa. Then u can start filling 17 pages of application form. After u r finished u will be asked to pay the fees. Once u have paid the fees then u will have 28 days to upload all ur docs. U also need to click on organize medicals link and then print referral letter for medical check. 

No need to wait for CO for medicals or PCC. For complete list of documents, pls refer pg 100 and 101 where I have replied to S_agrasen query. U can also upload form 80 and 1221 also. In my case I only uploaded form 1221 for myself and not for dependent. I didnt upload form 80 at all. These forms r not mandatory but u shud atleast keep these forms ready as u will need to gather lot of information. 

Dont forget that u can upload only 60 files in that applicaion... So u shud make 1 pdf file for same set of documents example: u can upload appointment letter of companies as 1 file , all identify proofs in another pdf file and so on...

All the best ....


----------



## sahil772

JJ_TN said:


> Thanks a lot Sahil  Special thanks to you for all your help!
> 
> Currently, I'm in the process of consolidating the documents.
> 
> I would like to get your help while completing the application.


U r welcum mate.... U can ask me where ever u need help....

All the best....


----------



## JJ_TN

sahil772 said:


> U r welcum mate.... U can ask me where ever u need help....
> 
> All the best....


Thanks a lot Sahil  I have got the invitation and I'm planning to complete the application sometime next week.

Meanwhile India, UK & Australia PCC is in progress. Hope, I will get all these by mid of Nov.

By the way, what is the procedure for medicals? How long it would take for us to get the report and do we need to pay anything for the medicals?


----------



## sahil772

JJ_TN said:


> Thanks a lot Sahil  I have got the invitation and I'm planning to complete the application sometime next week.
> 
> Meanwhile India, UK & Australia PCC is in progress. Hope, I will get all these by mid of Nov.
> 
> By the way, what is the procedure for medicals? How long it would take for us to get the report and do we need to pay anything for the medicals?


U need to visit eMedical centre in ur city which u well get to know from immi website..eMedical centre will have form 160 and 26 with them which u can fill there or u can also download from immi website....They will upload all the details electronically and send it to DIBP within 7-10 days....U dont need to upload anything for that....


----------



## JJ_TN

sahil772 said:


> U need to visit eMedical centre in ur city which u well get to know from immi website..eMedical centre will have form 160 and 26 with them which u can fill there or u can also download from immi website....They will upload all the details electronically and send it to DIBP within 7-10 days....U dont need to upload anything for that....


Thanks a lot for the information Sahil


----------



## khanash

looks like nobody got invitation today


----------



## Rider

*SA SS approval*

After a long wait, I received my SA SS approval today :cool2:

All the best to people who are waiting for approval.


----------



## JJ_TN

Rider said:


> After a long wait, I received my SA SS approval today :cool2:
> 
> All the best to people who are waiting for approval.


Congratulations Rider 

All the best for your visa application.


----------



## Hedy

After 20 days from submission... I received the SA invitation letter today


----------



## Rider

Hedy said:


> After 20 days from submission... I received the SA invitation letter today


Congratulations...


----------



## Rider

JJ_TN said:


> Congratulations Rider
> 
> All the best for your visa application.


Thankyou...


----------



## Hedy

Rider said:


> Congratulations...


Thanks


----------



## S_V_K

Hedy said:


> After 20 days from submission... I received the SA invitation letter today


Hi Hedy, Congratulations! I have also applied for SA SS under HR advisor. Applied on 25th sept and still awaiting results. Since the HR adviser is already come on low availability, don't know if I'm going to make it...


----------



## Hedy

S_V_K said:


> Hi Hedy, Congratulations! I have also applied for SA SS under HR advisor. Applied on 25th sept and still awaiting results. Since the HR adviser is already come on low availability, don't know if I'm going to make it...


oh! It did came into low availability!! Did nt know that.. But u still have ur chance no worries. 

It looks that they make a random selection as I have applied a week after u.


----------



## rajikac

anyone applied on 4th September received invitation?

i didn't get my invite yet


----------



## lovetosmack

Can I apply for SA 489 with my existing points for 262113 ? Or it it advisable to first finish writing IELTS again ?

Systems Administrator 262113 | ACS = +ve 16-Oct-2013 | IELTS - L8.5/R8/W6/S8 | Total Points - 50 | Age - 30, Qualification - 15, Experience - 5


----------



## kparek1

Hedy said:


> After 20 days from submission... I received the SA invitation letter today


Congratulations Hedy!!!

That, I would say, is real quick. I submitted my wife's EOI on 30th Sept. for occupation code 223112 (Recruitment Consultant). Have not heard from them yet. Only good part is it still shows as high availability. Responsibilities are very similar to HR Advisor.

Your success gives us hope


----------



## Blesse

Hi Rider congrats on ur approval...


----------



## khanash

i also recieved my invitation today. i applied as HR advisor....
best of luck and congratulations to all who got invited....
thumbs upfor those who r still awaiting the SS


----------



## Hedy

kparek1 said:


> Congratulations Hedy!!!
> 
> That, I would say, is real quick. I submitted my wife's EOI on 30th Sept. for occupation code 223112 (Recruitment Consultant). Have not heard from them yet. Only good part is it still shows as high availability. Responsibilities are very similar to HR Advisor.
> 
> Your success gives us hope


Thanks dear. U will get it soooon ..best of luck


----------



## blackmarch

I have apply for HR adviser too and i got invite today.
Seems like many hr post got invite today.


----------



## Hedy

blackmarch said:


> I have apply for HR adviser too and i got invite today.
> Seems like many hr post got invite today.


Thanks god as it went to low availability


----------



## blackmarch

Congratulations to everyone who today got invite.


----------



## JJ_TN

Hedy said:


> After 20 days from submission... I received the SA invitation letter today


Congratulations Hedy


----------



## JJ_TN

khanash said:


> i also recieved my invitation today. i applied as HR advisor....
> best of luck and congratulations to all who got invited....
> thumbs upfor those who r still awaiting the SS


Congratulations Khanash


----------



## JJ_TN

blackmarch said:


> I have apply for HR adviser too and i got invite today.
> Seems like many hr post got invite today.


Congratulations blackmarch


----------



## Rider

Blesse said:


> Hi Rider congrats on ur approval...


Thanks Blesse


----------



## khanash

thank u everybody for the good wishes


----------



## sahil772

khanash said:


> i also recieved my invitation today. i applied as HR advisor....
> best of luck and congratulations to all who got invited....
> thumbs upfor those who r still awaiting the SS


Congrats mate...its been long journey for you waiting for sa ss. Finally all that wait was worth off. You deserve it my freind....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahil772

Hedy said:


> After 20 days from submission... I received the SA invitation letter today


Congrats Hedy... Your occupation is H R Advisor... Right ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rider

Gurjeef, Surfer, Besther & others,

WA is releasing their new SOL on 28th Oct 2013. So there are chances that WA may have your occupation in their new list. All the best
Source: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## Hedy

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Hedy... Your occupation is H R Advisor... Right ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Yes dear.. HR Advisor; invited for 489 ; 60 points


----------



## lovetosmack

torrentkid said:


> Can I apply for SA 489 with my existing points for 262113 ? Or it it advisable to first finish writing IELTS again ?
> 
> Systems Administrator 262113 | ACS = +ve 16-Oct-2013 | IELTS - L8.5/R8/W6/S8 | Total Points - 50 | Age - 30, Qualification - 15, Experience - 5


Hi.. Would anybody care to take a shot at this? Is there somewhere else I can post to get an answer?


----------



## Rider

torrentkid said:


> Hi.. Would anybody care to take a shot at this? Is there somewhere else I can post to get an answer?


For your occupation, IELTS 6.5 in each is required. So first get ur score improved, afterwards u can apply for 489 (EOI first, then apply for SA) as it will give u 10 points. If you get 7 in each, then you can go for 190 instead of 489. All the best.


----------



## lovetosmack

Rider said:


> For your occupation, IELTS 6.5 in each is required. So first get ur score improved, afterwards u can apply for 489 (EOI first, then apply for SA) as it will give u 10 points. If you get 7 in each, then you can go for 190 instead of 489. All the best.


Thanks Rider for responding. I am giving IELTS another shot on 7th Nov. Will come back with better scores this time. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blesse

Any progress for those who have applied visa recently...any updates


----------



## Rider

torrentkid said:


> Thanks Rider for responding. I am giving IELTS another shot on 7th Nov. Will come back with better scores this time. :fingerscrossed:


All the best


----------



## S_V_K

Hedy said:


> oh! It did came into low availability!! Did nt know that.. But u still have ur chance no worries.
> 
> It looks that they make a random selection as I have applied a week after u.


Hi, I got my sa approval on 22nd. I am waiting for the invitation now. The HR adviser has come on special conditions apply...hope it doesn't matter for those who have got the approvals.
All the best with your visa application...


----------



## peanut48

It's extremely disappointing to see how from the SA SNOL, the occupation codes starting from 22 are the worst hit with special conditions apply for most of them (not including the golden ICT occupations) that too so soon after the reset in July.


----------



## Hedy

S_V_K said:


> Hi, I got my sa approval on 22nd. I am waiting for the invitation now. The HR adviser has come on special conditions apply...hope it doesn't matter for those who have got the approvals.
> All the best with your visa application...


How come i received the invitation on skill select samr time of approval?! I believe u will receive it shortly.


----------



## Eyadshe

Bad news I got. Two days befor my occupation went special conditions and today I recieved the rejection email  . So optimistic to see my occupation in WA new SNOL


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi 
I am a new user for this site. I saw it usefull after going through all users information about different things in migration to australia.

I need some information about the same.

I did submitted my EOI on october 9th with Ielts score overall of 6.5 ...L 6 r 6 w 6.5 S 6.5.....My EOI was done for the Visa subclass 190 for the computer network and system engineer 263111...South Australia...

I would like to know what are my chances of getting invitation and the duration of it..how long does it take .also please help me for any further info that you suggest...thank u


----------



## sahil772

S_V_K said:


> Hi, I got my sa approval on 22nd. I am waiting for the invitation now. The HR adviser has come on special conditions apply...hope it doesn't matter for those who have got the approvals.
> All the best with your visa application...


You get invitation at the same time when you get approval. Check your email and also your skillselect login.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajikac

Yay:whoo::whoo::whoo:

The first call I got today was from my Agent and she gave me the happiest news

"You have received the invitation to apply visa"


----------



## manubadboy

rajikac said:


> Yay:whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> The first call I got today was from my Agent and she gave me the happiest news
> 
> "You have received the invitation to apply visa"


Wait till you get your grant.. That would be the happiest day for you ;-)

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Eyadshe said:


> Bad news I got. Two days befor my occupation went special conditions and today I recieved the rejection email  . So optimistic to see my occupation in WA new SNOL


Sorry to hear the bad news, when did you applied for SS?


----------



## kparek1

Am getting **** scared as the occupation is now under "medium availability".

My wife's total work experience also includes around 5 months as Freelance. Though I have supporting document for the same, due to oversight, I have not provided it to Immigration SA. 

Now, I am worried if that is causing the delay! What do you guys say, should I send it by email so as to strengthen her case or wait for them to ask for it (do they give a chance)?

Please help!!!!


----------



## khanash

sahil772 said:


> You get invitation at the same time when you get approval. Check your email and also your skillselect login.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


sahil please help me out...im in the process of filling the application form...theres a question in the application.....
previous countries of residence??
i ws born in saudi arabia and ws there uptil 1997(at tht time i ws 15) thn came back to home country... now idont remember the address what to write??/
even in form80 they asked for the residence in last ten years here they have not given any time limit....its something 16 years ago


----------



## S_V_K

Hedy said:


> How come i received the invitation on skill select samr time of approval?! I believe u will receive it shortly.


I am applying through an agent and am not able to see the website on my own. Maybe I got it too. I will check with him. Thanks for the update.


----------



## sahil772

khanash said:


> sahil please help me out...im in the process of filling the application form...theres a question in the application.....
> previous countries of residence??
> i ws born in saudi arabia and ws there uptil 1997(at tht time i ws 15) thn came back to home country... now idont remember the address what to write??/
> even in form80 they asked for the residence in last ten years here they have not given any time limit....its something 16 years ago


You need to get address of Saudi Arabia as you will also need to provide PCC from that country. While applying for PCC they will also ask your address. 

In form 80 , you have to provide last 10 years addresses only.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahil772

Hi All, 

I am moving to adelaide on 28 Jan 14. If there is anybody else who is migrating around this time, then let me know. We can be in touch and help each other. 

My wishes are with all you guys who are awaiting their SA SS or visa. May you all get your visa soon and join us in SA. 

Cheers

Sahil

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## khanash

sahil772 said:


> You need to get address of Saudi Arabia as you will also need to provide PCC from that country. While applying for PCC they will also ask your address.
> 
> In form 80 , you have to provide last 10 years addresses only.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


pcc is only given if u have lived in tht country after 16 years of age...not when u were a child ??? correct me if im wrong

so i ws in saudia before 16 and after tht i only took short visits not totalling upto 12 months so pccnot applicable upon me...


----------



## angeliceventsau

Hey Mate,
Recently I submitted my application for SA SS. Just finger crossed now in days.
Cheers.


----------



## Eyadshe

ICTSystemTest said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news, when did you applied for SS?


I applied on 4th of October


----------



## S_V_K

sahil772 said:


> You get invitation at the same time when you get approval. Check your email and also your skillselect login.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thanks Sahil, I am applying through an agent and he confirmed that I've got my invitation as well. Now I'm all set to apply for visa. Are you aware of how it goes from here. At what stage do PCC and medicals come..


----------



## Gurdjieff

Rider said:


> Gurjeef, Surfer, Besther & others,
> 
> WA is releasing their new SOL on 28th Oct 2013. So there are chances that WA may have your occupation in their new list. All the best
> Source: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


Thanks for keeping an eye Rider! Yes, I'm waiting for WA list


----------



## sahil772

S_V_K said:


> Thanks Sahil, I am applying through an agent and he confirmed that I've got my invitation as well. Now I'm all set to apply for visa. Are you aware of how it goes from here. At what stage do PCC and medicals come..


Congrats mate.. Man this is your final stage. You have to get everything ready now. Go for medicals and apply pcc asap and upload all docs within 28 days after lodging visa. Give them everything perfect so u get direct grant. 

All the best.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## S_V_K

sahil772 said:


> Congrats mate.. Man this is your final stage. You have to get everything ready now. Go for medicals and apply pcc asap and upload all docs within 28 days after lodging visa. Give them everything perfect so u get direct grant.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thanks, we shall get our documents done fast. I'm from India living in Jeddah and dubai for last 9 years. Do I need pcc from India as well and do I need to go personally to get it...sorry for asking so many questions but needed some clarity...


----------



## aruno

*urgent help needed*

Hi Friends,

With lot of hopes to Australia, started the process few months back.

I got first blow from DAIC reducing my 3+ years of IT experience to 1 year resulting no points for my exp.

I have 50 points including 5 points for state sponsorship.

Now, All that I can do is IELTS 7 in each band. after 2 attempts still my score stuck at 6.5 each and 7 over all.

Could you please suggest me whether I can apply State Sponsor with 6.5 IELTS and get 10 points for IELTS??

Or is it mandatory for me to score 7 each.

~Arun


----------



## manubadboy

aruno said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> With lot of hopes to Australia, started the process few months back.
> 
> I got first blow from DAIC reducing my 3+ years of IT experience to 1 year resulting no points for my exp.
> 
> I have 50 points including 5 points for state sponsorship.
> 
> Now, All that I can do is IELTS 7 in each band. after 2 attempts still my score stuck at 6.5 each and 7 over all.
> 
> Could you please suggest me whether I can apply State Sponsor with 6.5 IELTS and get 10 points for IELTS??
> 
> Or is it mandatory for me to score 7 each.
> 
> ~Arun


Hey Arun.. You can apply for state sponsorship but it wont make sense as the minimum requirement is 60 points.. I know you have given the exam twice but give it again.. That would be much more beneficial for you.. It isnt rocket science just study as per the pattern.. All the best mate..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## aruno

manubadboy said:


> Hey Arun.. You can apply for state sponsorship but it wont make sense as the minimum requirement is 60 points.. I know you have given the exam twice but give it again.. That would be much more beneficial for you.. It isnt rocket science just study as per the pattern.. All the best mate..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot my friend... i will try again  After all thats what I can do


----------



## S_V_K

aruno said:


> Thanks a lot my friend... i will try again  After all thats what I can do


Hi, don't loose hope nd try preparing well for ur IELTS ...u can go to website by Simon called ielts Simon or ielts Ryan....it will help you prepare for the writing part....just read thru all the essays and use cambridge book for preparing other parts of the test. You will surely make it. All the best.


----------



## Mack1982

aruno said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> With lot of hopes to Australia, started the process few months back.
> 
> I got first blow from DAIC reducing my 3+ years of IT experience to 1 year resulting no points for my exp.
> 
> I have 50 points including 5 points for state sponsorship.
> 
> Now, All that I can do is IELTS 7 in each band. after 2 attempts still my score stuck at 6.5 each and 7 over all.
> 
> Could you please suggest me whether I can apply State Sponsor with 6.5 IELTS and get 10 points for IELTS??
> 
> Or is it mandatory for me to score 7 each.
> 
> ~Arun


Don't worry, I was in a similar situation, except that ACS deducted 4 years. Gave IETLS 4 times before getting the desired result.


----------



## sahil772

S_V_K said:


> Thanks, we shall get our documents done fast. I'm from India living in Jeddah and dubai for last 9 years. Do I need pcc from India as well and do I need to go personally to get it...sorry for asking so many questions but needed some clarity...


Yes you need pcc from india as well. You should contact indian embassy in your country and they should help you with pcc. yes you have to visit personally.


----------



## sahil772

khanash said:


> pcc is only given if u have lived in tht country after 16 years of age...not when u were a child ??? correct me if im wrong
> 
> so i ws in saudia before 16 and after tht i only took short visits not totalling upto 12 months so pccnot applicable upon me...


yes, Khanash you are right. pcc is not required if you were less than 16 yrs old in that country. I didn't think from that perspective. But mention that in your previous country of residence.


----------



## s_agrasen

Those who are waiting for WA SS list, keep watch on WA Occupations in Demand category. New Occupations list will be available soon. ......


----------



## balamyneni

s_agrasen said:


> Those who are waiting for WA SS list, keep watch on WA Occupations in Demand category. New Occupations list will be available soon. ......


Its now updated..


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Hi Sahil,

We are waiting for the grant and we as a family are planning to move by end of Jan or early Feb... 

Lets keep in touch...

Have you got the grant?

Regards,
Nandini



sahil772 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am moving to adelaide on 28 Jan 14. If there is anybody else who is migrating around this time, then let me know. We can be in touch and help each other.
> 
> My wishes are with all you guys who are awaiting their SA SS or visa. May you all get your visa soon and join us in SA.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sahil
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## pshankam

Friends, 
Got my approval and jnvitation email today. This has been possible becoz of this Forum... Still a long way to go but I am greatful to all of you.

Thanks,
Shankam

PS - how do i maintain my signature with details?


----------



## kparek1

pshankam said:


> Friends,
> Got my approval and jnvitation email today. This has been possible becoz of this Forum... Still a long way to go but I am greatful to all of you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shankam
> 
> PS - how do i maintain my signature with details?


Great news, Shankam! Big big congratulations to you.

For which occupation code did you get your grant?


----------



## sahil772

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> We are waiting for the grant and we as a family are planning to move by end of Jan or early Feb...
> 
> Lets keep in touch...
> 
> Have you got the grant?
> 
> Regards,
> Nandini


Hi Nandini, 

Sure, will keep in touch. Yes I have received visa grant on 09 oct. 

When I have you lodged 190 visa? 


All the best

Regards
Sahil

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## nandini.nataraj

sahil772 said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> Sure, will keep in touch. Yes I have received visa grant on 09 oct.
> 
> When I have you lodged 190 visa?
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Regards
> Sahil
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Sept 16th...


----------



## sahil772

Then I think you should get visa in this or by next week..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## pshankam

kparek1 said:


> For which occupation code did you get your grant?


This is for Systems Administrator.

Question

1) My wife gave birth to our Baby girl last month. We are yet to apply for her Indian Passport. Will I have to wait till I get her passport OR I can submit it and amend it later.

Thanks,
Shankam


----------



## pshankam

*Complication...*

Folks,
I have a complicated situation. 

I have actual experience from 01/06 till date BUT ACS accessed my work exp from March 2008. I have been in Australia since March 2012 till date on work ex.

In my EOI I submitted it with Overseas experience between 5 to 8 years (as I worked from 01/06 till 03/2012 in India) and between 1 to 3 years of experience for Australian experience. (worked from 03/2012 till date in Australia).

As per ACS I would have only 4 years of experience overseas (5 points) BUT I have applied for experience between 5 to 8 years (10 points) (as per actually experience).

I got my invite and I have to prove I go relevant points. 
Will this be a problem when I apply for my Visa?

Please advice.

Thanks,
Shankam


----------



## s_agrasen

October Applicants for VISA:

Any body got any news about CO allocation or any updates from DIAC???


----------



## Jango911

s_agrasen said:


> October Applicants for VISA:
> 
> Any body got any news about CO allocation or any updates from DIAC???


Yes dear,

CO allocated 28th Oct'13 ( T4/CO ini KS)

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## paranoid2507

My occupation is in "off list", currently residing overseas, have a south australian degree. Is there any chance of getting state nomination while occupation is in off list?? as i met other requirements for off list category as well. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

Hi All,

I got my Vetassess positive on 26-Oct through fax (havn't received the hardcopy yet). Basis this I have applied for EOI and now in process of filling the application for state sponsorship. Here they want me to upload a copy of my vetassess outcome letter which is currently available to me as a faxed copy.

Can I upload the faxed copy or should I wait for the original hard copy to be received.


----------



## sahil772

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Vetassess positive on 26-Oct through fax (havn't received the hardcopy yet). Basis this I have applied for EOI and now in process of filling the application for state sponsorship. Here they want me to upload a copy of my vetassess outcome letter which is currently available to me as a faxed copy.
> 
> Can I upload the faxed copy or should I wait for the original hard copy to be received.


You should wait for the hard copy as SA wants scan copy of original or attested true copy. If you scan faxed copy then they will reject and will only lead to more delay. One of the member had to go through all this because he scanned faxed copy.


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

sahil772 said:


> You should wait for the hard copy as SA wants scan copy of original or attested true copy. If you scan faxed copy then they will reject and will only lead to more delay. One of the member had to go through all this because he scanned faxed copy.


Thank you Sahil for that information.

I see that you started your PCC before applying SS....can we do that?

If yes, pls let me know the process for the same.


----------



## kparek1

Dear friends,

I feel glad to let everybody know that my wife just received (around 5 minutes back) an approval from SA and an invitation email from Skillselect. It was a long but fruitful wait of 5 weeks.

Her occupation code is 223112 (Recruitment Consultant) and the EOI was submitted on 30/09/2013.

The process begins now...

Best wishes,

Kumar


----------



## peanut48

Hey everyone,

I've got positive verification to apply for the limited occupation with ACT and no longer looking at SA. I have submitted my ACT SS and hoping for a positive nomination in 45 days. I wanted to thank everyone who helped me in the SA thread and hope those who like me were stuck, also find their way. Goodluck to us all.


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

kparek1 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I feel glad to let everybody know that my wife just received (around 5 minutes back) an approval from SA and an invitation email from Skillselect. It was a long but fruitful wait of 5 weeks.
> 
> Her occupation code is 223112 (Recruitment Consultant) and the EOI was submitted on 30/09/2013.
> 
> The process begins now...
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Kumar


Great...Congratulations kparek.

I have too applied for the Recruitment Consultant (223112) role. I have submitted my EOI yesterday based on the fax copy of Vetessess, however for SA SS application i need to upload the scanned copy of the original document hence waiting for the same.

Generally, how long does it takes to be for the hard copy to be delivered (Vetassess dispatched on the 28-Oct-13 for me) if i have opted for an express mail service.

I also see that 223112 has moved on to medium availability position hence little skeptical about my prospects till I get the SA SS.


----------



## Blesse

peanut48 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've got positive verification to apply for the limited occupation with ACT and no longer looking at SA. I have submitted my ACT SS and hoping for a positive nomination in 45 days. I wanted to thank everyone who helped me in the SA thread and hope those who like me were stuck, also find their way. Goodluck to us all.


Hi peanut,

All the best...


----------



## peanut48

Blesse said:


> Hi peanut,
> 
> All the best...


Thanks Blesse


----------



## kparek1

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Great...Congratulations kparek.
> 
> I have too applied for the Recruitment Consultant (223112) role. I have submitted my EOI yesterday based on the fax copy of Vetessess, however for SA SS application i need to upload the scanned copy of the original document hence waiting for the same.
> 
> Generally, how long does it takes to be for the hard copy to be delivered (Vetassess dispatched on the 28-Oct-13 for me) if i have opted for an express mail service.
> 
> I also see that 223112 has moved on to medium availability position hence little skeptical about my prospects till I get the SA SS.


Hello,

I would also, as advised by someone previously, suggest you to wait for your original Vetasses assessment to come and then upload the scanned copy.

We received our assessment within 7-8 working days. I guess you should receive your post by mid next week. Yes I'm worried about the occupation going in "special conditions apply" category before you can apply.

Even if the occupation shows 'low availability' but you apply, I think you would get the approval. 

Best wishes to you.


----------



## bobbz

Hi,

I have hired a Australia-based agent for filing my application. They had suggested for ACT nomination for ICT Sales Representative. Last week they informed that ICT Sales Rep is no more in state nominated list so they suggested ICT Business Development Manager in SA on 24th Oct 2013.

But according to a previous post on 11th Oct 2013 by Gurdjieff in this thread, 225212 ICT Business Development Manager has gone into "Special conditions" on 11th Oct 2013. They charged us $630 for skill assessment yesterday and I have dispatched the signed form to them.

What are the prospects in my case ? 

Also, want to know where can I access the updated WA state list ?

My IELTS score
1st Attempt : L9.0 R7.0 S6.5 W7.5 Overall 7.5
2nd Attempt : L7.5 R6.5 S7.0 W6.0 Overall 7.0


----------



## murfi

The Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List 2013 - 2014 (WASMOL) was updated the 28th October 2013.
To find out the curren availability of an occupation (anzsco code) on each Australian state you can use the following search facility: www.anzscosearch.com
Just type your anzco code and you will get the current status.

Regards,
Thanks,


----------



## semaaustralia

bobbz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have hired a Australia-based agent for filing my application. They had suggested for ACT nomination for ICT Sales Representative. Last week they informed that ICT Sales Rep is no more in state nominated list so they suggested ICT Business Development Manager in SA on 24th Oct 2013.
> 
> But according to a previous post on 11th Oct 2013 by Gurdjieff in this thread, 225212 ICT Business Development Manager has gone into "Special conditions" on 11th Oct 2013. They charged us $630 for skill assessment yesterday and I have dispatched the signed form to them.
> 
> What are the prospects in my case ?
> 
> Also, want to know where can I access the updated WA state list ?
> 
> My IELTS score
> 1st Attempt : L9.0 R7.0 S6.5 W7.5 Overall 7.5
> 2nd Attempt : L7.5 R6.5 S7.0 W6.0 Overall 7.0


Just curious as to why you are using an agent. I believe you can get the job done with the right level of zeal yourself.
Type WASMOL on Google to see updated WA state list.


----------



## s_agrasen

bobbz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have hired a Australia-based agent for filing my application. They had suggested for ACT nomination for ICT Sales Representative. Last week they informed that ICT Sales Rep is no more in state nominated list so they suggested ICT Business Development Manager in SA on 24th Oct 2013.
> 
> But according to a previous post on 11th Oct 2013 by Gurdjieff in this thread, 225212 ICT Business Development Manager has gone into "Special conditions" on 11th Oct 2013. They charged us $630 for skill assessment yesterday and I have dispatched the signed form to them.
> 
> What are the prospects in my case ?
> 
> Also, want to know where can I access the updated WA state list ?
> 
> My IELTS score
> 1st Attempt : L9.0 R7.0 S6.5 W7.5 Overall 7.5
> 2nd Attempt : L7.5 R6.5 S7.0 W6.0 Overall 7.0


Hi Bob, 

i suggest, you continue with your application of assessment, becuase that is valid for two years. You can easily apply, the moment it gets reopen again, with positive skilss assessment and validated IELTS score

but make sure, you have been done managerial job in sales, instead representative or sales engineer or something like low profile than manager. Job profile is almost similar but not the same. just incase, if you get NEGATIVE assessment, you again have to pay 630 AUD again for different assessment. 

for WA list, it is already listed on WA State nomination list


----------



## bobbz

s_agrasen said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> i suggest, you continue with your application of assessment, becuase that is valid for two years. You can easily apply, the moment it gets reopen again, with positive skilss assessment and validated IELTS score
> 
> but make sure, you have been done managerial job in sales, instead representative or sales engineer or something like low profile than manager. Job profile is almost similar but not the same. just incase, if you get NEGATIVE assessment, you again have to pay 630 AUD again for different assessment.
> 
> for WA list, it is already listed on WA State nomination list


Thanks for the detailed reply. I have worked as BDM for 9 years. Hopefully they will do a positive assessment.

What about if ACT opens ICT Sales Rep... then do I have to get the assessment again for ICT Sales Rep ? Which states are expected to open their lists again in near future ?

What is the meaning of "validated IELTS score" ?

Sorry for asking so many questions...


----------



## bobbz

semaaustralia said:


> Just curious as to why you are using an agent. I believe you can get the job done with the right level of zeal yourself.
> Type WASMOL on Google to see updated WA state list.


Initially, when I decided to try for Australian PR, all this was looking like a complex process. But after getting to know about this forum, it seems I could have done it on my own. But anyway a major part of agent's fee has been paid so can't back-off now.


----------



## tan_sur69

*Case Study : South Australia State sposorship - State nomination vs DIBP- Dilemma*

Hello

Please find the case study below and request for an expert opinion..

Events Happened



Written IELTS On April 2013.
Applied for ACS skill assessment in June 2013 and received positive feedback for nominated skill on August 2013.

Filed EOI for South Australia in Skill select under State sponsorship 190 visa and 489 visa in October 2013.
 
Points scored under 190 visa is 55 points
Points scored under 489 visa is 60 points

Filed an application in South Australia migration website in October 2013 under 489 visa, I have declared the following
 1. That i do not have any relatives in South Australia/Australia 

Question : Do you have any friends or relatives in South Australia? 
Answer : No

2. I am not an international graduate of Australia i.e. i did not complete a qualification from an Australian educational institution. 

Question : Are you an international graduate of Australia i.e. you completed a qualification from an Australian educational institution. 
Did you graduate from an Australian educational institution?
Answer : No 


*Note:

In the South Australia state migration website, the following clause is mentioned:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194

Skilled - Nominated (subclass 489) visa
#######################################

International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply 

for nomination for the provisional visa.

###################################################*


Got my South Australia application approved on October 31st 2013, and got an invitation from DIBP/DAIC/skillselect to respond to the invitation within 2 months.After filing all the pages to the invitation, i am asked to pay 3500 Australian dollars as an application fee.


*Questions*


I have a question here, will the DIBP/DIAC/Skillselect deny the visa grant to me due to reason, that i am not an Australia/South Australia international graduate ?



Will DAIC/DIBP/Skillselect refund the money if the application is refused due to the above reason ?


I kindly request your opinion at the earliest, this will help me in applying for the SA invitation, kindly do not ask the nominated occupation name/application no (Confidential) ....

Thanks and Regards


----------



## sahil772

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Thank you Sahil for that information.
> 
> I see that you started your PCC before applying SS....can we do that?
> 
> If yes, pls let me know the process for the same.


Yes, you can do that. You need to visit passport seva kendra with your passport. You will get it on the same day if your address is not changed. If it is changed then you need to provide address proof and they will give you PCC then after address verfication.

Its very rare that PSK can ask you for CO's letter. Its not required for PCC.

I always kept all my documents ready for the next stage. That is why the whole process from skill assessment to visa grant took 6 months only.


----------



## mithu93ku

tan_sur69 said:


> Hello
> 
> Please find the case study below and request for an expert opinion..
> 
> Events Happened
> 
> 
> 
> Written IELTS On April 2013.
> Applied for ACS skill assessment in June 2013 and received positive feedback for nominated skill on August 2013.
> 
> Filed EOI for South Australia in Skill select under State sponsorship 190 visa and 489 visa in October 2013.
> 
> Points scored under 190 visa is 55 points
> Points scored under 489 visa is 60 points
> 
> Filed an application in South Australia migration website in October 2013 under 489 visa, I have declared the following
> 1. That i do not have any relatives in South Australia/Australia
> 
> Question : Do you have any friends or relatives in South Australia?
> Answer : No
> 
> 2. I am not an international graduate of Australia i.e. i did not complete a qualification from an Australian educational institution.
> 
> Question : Are you an international graduate of Australia i.e. you completed a qualification from an Australian educational institution.
> Did you graduate from an Australian educational institution?
> Answer : No
> 
> 
> *Note:
> 
> In the South Australia state migration website, the following clause is mentioned:
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 489) visa
> #######################################
> 
> International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply
> 
> for nomination for the provisional visa.
> 
> ###################################################*
> 
> 
> Got my South Australia application approved on October 31st 2013, and got an invitation from DIBP/DAIC/skillselect to respond to the invitation within 2 months.After filing all the pages to the invitation, i am asked to pay 3500 Australian dollars as an application fee.
> 
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> 
> I have a question here, will the DIBP/DIAC/Skillselect deny the visa grant to me due to reason, that i am not an Australia/South Australia international graduate ?
> 
> 
> 
> Will DAIC/DIBP/Skillselect refund the money if the application is refused due to the above reason ?
> 
> 
> I kindly request your opinion at the earliest, this will help me in applying for the SA invitation, kindly do not ask the nominated occupation name/application no (Confidential) ....
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Read carefully and get the meaning.....
*International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa.*


----------



## s_agrasen

tan_sur69 said:


> Hello
> 
> Please find the case study below and request for an expert opinion..
> 
> Events Happened
> 
> 
> 
> Written IELTS On April 2013.
> Applied for ACS skill assessment in June 2013 and received positive feedback for nominated skill on August 2013.
> 
> Filed EOI for South Australia in Skill select under State sponsorship 190 visa and 489 visa in October 2013.
> 
> Points scored under 190 visa is 55 points
> Points scored under 489 visa is 60 points
> 
> Filed an application in South Australia migration website in October 2013 under 489 visa, I have declared the following
> 1. That i do not have any relatives in South Australia/Australia
> 
> Question : Do you have any friends or relatives in South Australia?
> Answer : No
> 
> 2. I am not an international graduate of Australia i.e. i did not complete a qualification from an Australian educational institution.
> 
> Question : Are you an international graduate of Australia i.e. you completed a qualification from an Australian educational institution.
> Did you graduate from an Australian educational institution?
> Answer : No
> 
> 
> *Note:
> 
> In the South Australia state migration website, the following clause is mentioned:
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 489) visa
> #######################################
> 
> International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply
> 
> for nomination for the provisional visa.
> 
> ###################################################*
> 
> 
> Got my South Australia application approved on October 31st 2013, and got an invitation from DIBP/DAIC/skillselect to respond to the invitation within 2 months.After filing all the pages to the invitation, i am asked to pay 3500 Australian dollars as an application fee.
> 
> 
> *Questions*
> 
> 
> I have a question here, will the DIBP/DIAC/Skillselect deny the visa grant to me due to reason, that i am not an Australia/South Australia international graduate ?
> 
> 
> 
> Will DAIC/DIBP/Skillselect refund the money if the application is refused due to the above reason ?
> 
> 
> I kindly request your opinion at the earliest, this will help me in applying for the SA invitation, kindly do not ask the nominated occupation name/application no (Confidential) ....
> 
> Thanks and Regards



In any case, Your application fees will not be refunded.....


----------



## tan_sur69

mithu93ku said:


> Read carefully and get the meaning.....
> *International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa.*




Thank you Mithu, for the reply.

I would like to know, is my approval from South Australia state and subsequent invitation from DAIC/DIBP/Skillselect can be a case of waiver of this clause or the officer just overlooked this two fields in the South Australia state migration online application form or they expect me to know this clause and later deny saying this is my mistake/i overlooked it.

1. That i do not have any relatives in South Australia/Australia

Question : Do you have any friends or relatives in South Australia?
Answer : No

2. I am not an international graduate of Australia i.e. i did not complete a qualification from an Australian educational institution.

Question : Are you an international graduate of Australia i.e. you completed a qualification from an Australian educational institution.
Did you graduate from an Australian educational institution?
Answer : No 


Clause

*International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa.*


----------



## bobbz

tan_sur69 said:


> Thank you Mithu, for the reply.
> 
> I would like to know, is my approval from South Australia state and subsequent invitation from DAIC/DIBP/Skillselect can be a case of waiver of this clause or the officer just overlooked this two fields in the South Australia state migration online application form or they expect me to know this clause and later deny saying this is my mistake/i overlooked it.
> 
> 1. That i do not have any relatives in South Australia/Australia
> 
> Question : Do you have any friends or relatives in South Australia?
> Answer : No
> 
> 2. I am not an international graduate of Australia i.e. i did not complete a qualification from an Australian educational institution.
> 
> Question : Are you an international graduate of Australia i.e. you completed a qualification from an Australian educational institution.
> Did you graduate from an Australian educational institution?
> Answer : No
> 
> 
> Clause
> 
> *International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa.*


You have not studied in australia and the clause also says that this provisional visa is only for those who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia, so I think you're not at fault. You should go ahead and file your application.

The fee will not be refunded in any case. This is a norm with all countries and mostly all visa types.


----------



## dreamsaia

Hello Sahil,

I just want to know, how did you make the payment to DIAC. My consultant is telling me to pay through Credit card and for that I will have to enhance credit limit of my credit card. Since last few days I have been talking to banks and credit card authorities and they have told me that it's very difficult and lengthy process to get the increased credit limit.

Could you please suggest any other option for paying to DIAC other than Credit or Debit card.

I can do the internet transfer or make the DD or remittance if DIAC may require.


----------



## mithu93ku

tan_sur69 said:


> Thank you Mithu, for the reply.
> 
> I would like to know, is my approval from South Australia state and subsequent invitation from DAIC/DIBP/Skillselect can be a case of waiver of this clause or the officer just overlooked this two fields in the South Australia state migration online application form or they expect me to know this clause and later deny saying this is my mistake/i overlooked it.
> 
> 1. That i do not have any relatives in South Australia/Australia
> 
> Question : Do you have any friends or relatives in South Australia?
> Answer : No
> 
> 2. I am not an international graduate of Australia i.e. i did not complete a qualification from an Australian educational institution.
> 
> Question : Are you an international graduate of Australia i.e. you completed a qualification from an Australian educational institution.
> Did you graduate from an Australian educational institution?
> Answer : No
> 
> 
> Clause
> 
> *International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia are only eligible to apply for nomination for the provisional visa.*


Mistake is done by you while reading the notes and understanding the meanings. SA says here that "International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia'' will not elegible for PR.

There is no reason to deny your application unless you fail to meet others criteria of visa applications. 
SA has decided correctly on your SS application.


----------



## tan_sur69

mithu93ku said:


> Mistake is done by you while reading the notes and understanding the meanings. SA says here that "International graduates of Australia who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia'' will not elegible for PR.
> 
> There is no reason to deny your application unless you fail to meet others criteria of visa applications.
> SA has decided correctly on your SS application.



Do i need to have an employer sponsor letter with me while applying 489 visa ?
Or just the SA state approval and invite from Skill select /DIBP will work ?


----------



## mithu93ku

tan_sur69 said:


> Do i need to have an employer sponsor letter with me while applying 489 visa ?
> Or just the SA state approval and invite from Skill select /DIBP will work ?


just the SA state approval and invite from Skill select /DIBP will work.


----------



## mithu93ku

bobbz said:


> You have not studied in australia and the clause also says that this provisional visa is only for those who did not undertake their complete studies in South Australia, so I think you're not at fault. You should go ahead and file your application.
> 
> The fee will not be refunded in any case. This is a norm with all countries and mostly all visa types.


No. He will get refund if mistake is done by SA and DIBP. seee....
Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Visa Applications


> *Mandatory refund*
> You may request a refund of the visa application charge, however there are very limited circumstances where the visa application charge must be refunded. These include the following:
> 
> 1.your application was 'unnecessary' at the time it was made
> 2.your application is made because of a mistake made by the department
> 3. the applicant dies before a decision is made.
> A mandatory refund is not available if you change your mind about continuing your visa application after it has been made. The visa application must have been unnecessary at the time it was made. The visa application will not be considered unnecessary if, for example, you no longer need a visa because you no longer want to migrate to Australia.


----------



## sahil772

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Sahil,
> 
> I just want to know, how did you make the payment to DIAC. My consultant is telling me to pay through Credit card and for that I will have to enhance credit limit of my credit card. Since last few days I have been talking to banks and credit card authorities and they have told me that it's very difficult and lengthy process to get the increased credit limit.
> 
> Could you please suggest any other option for paying to DIAC other than Credit or Debit card.
> 
> I can do the internet transfer or make the DD or remittance if DIAC may require.


Hi

I have made the payment through credit card. My bank also refused to increase the limit but they agreed to do it temporarily if I make the payment over and above cc limit. So I paid them the amount which was above the limit and they let me do the transaction. 

You can only pay through credit card. You can also use some body else card if that person agrees. 

So speak to your bank again and ask them about do it temporarily and pay them difference.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## adudecool

rajikac said:


> anyone applied on 4th September received invitation?
> 
> i didn't get my invite yet


Hi Rajikac,

I have applied for SA SS few days back under system test engineer, noticed that even you fall under the same category but I was bit surprised that you did not go for 190 visa and instead when for the regional sponsorship, was wondering why.... Also how long did SA take to get back to you with SS.


----------



## rajikac

adudecool said:


> Hi Rajikac,
> 
> I have applied for SA SS few days back under system test engineer, noticed that even you fall under the same category but I was bit surprised that you did not go for 190 visa and instead when for the regional sponsorship, was wondering why.... Also how long did SA take to get back to you with SS.



I wasn't able to get IELTS 7 in each. I tried it several times and every time i didn't get 7 in writing. So I stopped spending money in IELTS and applied 489. 

It took me 6 weeks to get my invitation.


----------



## s_agrasen

sahil772 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have made the payment through credit card. My bank also refused to increase the limit but they agreed to do it temporarily if I make the payment over and above cc limit. So I paid them the amount which was above the limit and they let me do the transaction.
> 
> You can only pay through credit card. You can also use some body else card if that person agrees.
> 
> So speak to your bank again and ask them about do it temporarily and pay them difference.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


I dont see any other option to pay except only through credit card... you can ask your agent to pay on your behalf from his credit card and you pay him by cash or bank tranfer. 

Most of the applicants, suffer from this credit llimit and agents are very well aware of such scenario so they charge INR/AUD tranfer amount and let you help for payment.


----------



## adudecool

rajikac said:


> I wasn't able to get IELTS 7 in each. I tried it several times and every time i didn't get 7 in writing. So I stopped spending money in IELTS and applied 489.
> 
> It took me 6 weeks to get my invitation.


Ohh is it.. I understand even I was stuck at 6.5 for writing.. It's quite frustrating.. Thanks for responding


----------



## adudecool

Applied for SA SS on 29th Oct.. 1 months to go.. Pray that it comes out +ve .. What factors do they consider while assessing the application? Does 'high availability' of a particular occupation help in anyway?


----------



## dreamsaia

s_agrasen said:


> I dont see any other option to pay except only through credit card... you can ask your agent to pay on your behalf from his credit card and you pay him by cash or bank tranfer.
> 
> Most of the applicants, suffer from this credit llimit and agents are very well aware of such scenario so they charge INR/AUD tranfer amount and let you help for payment.


I asked one of my friend from New Zealand for card details. I think I will pay from his debit card. As per my understanding paying through either debit card or credit card doesn't make any difference.


----------



## s_agrasen

dreamsaia said:


> I asked one of my friend from New Zealand for card details. I think I will pay from his debit card. As per my understanding paying through either debit card or credit card doesn't make any difference.


True, or else, you can try my last suggestion of prepaid card....


----------



## dreamsaia

s_agrasen said:


> True, or else, you can try my last suggestion of prepaid card....


Yes, in the meantime I will contact banks and try to get hands on these cards at the earliest.


----------



## Jango911

adudecool said:


> Applied for SA SS on 29th Oct.. 1 months to go.. Pray that it comes out +ve .. What factors do they consider while assessing the application? Does 'high availability' of a particular occupation help in anyway?


Hi Adudecool,

I applied on the 5th Sep and invite was received on the 11th where my occupation was in high and immediately it turned to medium and then low. . . Best of luck

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## manubadboy

Jango911 said:


> Hi Adudecool,
> 
> I applied on the 5th Sep and invite was received on the 11th where my occupation was in high and immediately it turned to medium and then low. . . Best of luck
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Whats ur occupation JaNgZ??

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## adudecool

Jango911 said:


> Hi Adudecool,
> 
> I applied on the 5th Sep and invite was received on the 11th where my occupation was in high and immediately it turned to medium and then low. . . Best of luck
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Wow .. That's really nice ..how many points did you claim on EOI.. Trying to check if it was your points that made the difference.. ;-)


----------



## khanash

Jango911 said:


> Hi Adudecool,
> 
> I applied on the 5th Sep and invite was received on the 11th where my occupation was in high and immediately it turned to medium and then low. . . Best of luck
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


hello jango
why didnt u frontload ur medicals and pcc.....and ur signature shows tht ur medicals r still pending.....did ur case officer request med and pcc when he ws assigned


----------



## Jango911

manubadboy said:


> Whats ur occupation JaNgZ??
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Hi Manubadboy,

It is Telecom Network Engineer - 263312

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Jango911

adudecool said:


> Wow .. That's really nice ..how many points did you claim on EOI.. Trying to check if it was your points that made the difference.. ;-)


Hi Adude,

My EOI points were 60!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## manubadboy

Jango911 said:


> Hi Manubadboy,
> 
> It is Telecom Network Engineer - 263312
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Mine is the same..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Jango911

khanash said:


> hello jango
> why didnt u frontload ur medicals and pcc.....and ur signature shows tht ur medicals r still pending.....did ur case officer request med and pcc when he ws assigned


Hi Khanash,

Actually I'm waiting for the appointment, I have got a call with the CO allocation. 

But a bit confused on the below information I have HAP IDs too. what are the referring to (below). . .

"Before you visit the panel clinic, please also make sure that you complete your medical history information. The Department requests that you do this online where possible to help facilitate faster service when you visit the panel clinic. Medical history information must be recorded before your immigration health examinations start, as the panel physician will take this information into account when conducting your health examination. 
You can do this via the Department’s website at www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMed/eMedicalClient by entering your personal details and HAP ID reffered to above. This will need to be done for each applicant listed in your visa application. You will also be asked to consent to using the eMedical system at this time."

And the link where that requires user ID & PWD???

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## kookoo

Hi,

Anyone who has applied for occupation under "Special Conditions Apply"? What are the additional requirements we need to meet in order to be qualified for SS? Thank you.


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

Hi All,

I am filling the application for SA SS. Please let me know if we need to upload the scanned copy of the original documents or attested document for experience certificates etc. 

Also pls let me know if I should upload the referral letter which I got for visa processing from all my past employers (mentioning the job title, duration, role and responsibilities) or the experience letter that we get immediately after getting released from an organisation (this letter has the job title, duration and salary but it will not have detail roles and responsibilities)


----------



## Jango911

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling the application for SA SS. Please let me know if we need to upload the scanned copy of the original documents or attested document for experience certificates etc.
> 
> Also pls let me know if I should upload the referral letter which I got for visa processing from all my past employers (mentioning the job title, duration, role and responsibilities) or the experience letter that we get immediately after getting released from an organisation (this letter has the job title, duration and salary but it will not have detail roles and responsibilities)


Hi manjeetsingh,

Colored scanned copies are good enough, only black and white need to be certified. Regarding your docs for you should use as many support docs as possible to make your case strong so I see all referral letters good to go!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

Jango911 said:


> Hi manjeetsingh,
> 
> Colored scanned copies are good enough, only black and white need to be certified. Regarding your docs for you should use as many support docs as possible to make your case strong so I see all referral letters good to go!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thank you Jango911 for that information. But referral letters will not have the salary detail which is given only in the experience letter.

Should i still go ahead and upload only the referral letter or both the referral letter and the experience letter.

Pls advise.


----------



## Jango911

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Thank you Jango911 for that information. But referral letters will not have the salary detail which is given only in the experience letter.
> 
> Should i still go ahead and upload only the referral letter or both the referral letter and the experience letter.
> 
> Pls advise.


Well, I thought you will be adding the referral letter along with the payslips, taxation and bank statements. If not the case then I would suggest you wait and get these as well, see you need to make an impression on the CO so make a strong one to start with and if you fulfill all requirements in a go then you may get a direct grant :lock1:

Br, JaNgz


----------



## tan_sur69

Hello
I received an invitation for SA State sponsorship - 489 visa.
Can you please advise what the are forms and documents that the Case officer would ask to grant a visa ?

Thanks


----------



## adudecool

Jango911 said:


> Hi manjeetsingh,
> 
> Colored scanned copies are good enough, only black and white need to be certified. Regarding your docs for you should use as many support docs as possible to make your case strong so I see all referral letters good to go!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


I have been working for a single organization for past 6.5 years.. While applying for SA SS I have submitted an attested copy of roles and responsible letter(used for ACS submission) and a proof of employment letter till date stating that I am currently employed with the same firm. This letter is digitally signed .. Is this enough? Or do in need to submit anything in addition to this?


----------



## Jango911

adudecool said:


> I have been working for a single organization for past 6.5 years.. While applying for SA SS I have submitted an attested copy of roles and responsible letter(used for ACS submission) and a proof of employment letter till date stating that I am currently employed with the same firm. This letter is digitally signed .. Is this enough? Or do in need to submit anything in addition to this?



Hi Adudecool,

I did the same but my CO asked for further proof like taxation, provident, pay slips and bank statements etc. and I think it is a standard now so you should/must provide all I mentioned to make sure your case is strong.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Jango911

tan_sur69 said:


> Hello
> I received an invitation for SA State sponsorship - 489 visa.
> Can you please advise what the are forms and documents that the Case officer would ask to grant a visa ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi tan,
You need to fill the forms 
1. 80 (character) & 
2. 1221 for additional details.
Docs to be attached;
1.	Assessment letter
2.	IETLs
3.	Education Docs; (degree & transcripts)
4.	Identification Docs; Birth Certificate, Driving license, National ID, Passport 1st two pages
5.	Relationship identify; Marriage certificate if applicable
6.	Professional registration (optional)
7.	Oversea work experience; (HR letter, Line Manager JD letter, pay slips, taxation, provident, bank statement)
8.	Family book or registration document
9.	PCC

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## adudecool

Jango911 said:


> Hi Adudecool,
> 
> I did the same but my CO asked for further proof like taxation, provident, pay slips and bank statements etc. and I think it is a standard now so you should/must provide all I mentioned to make sure your case is strong.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hi Jango.. I have not yet filed my visa as I am waiting for state sponsorship, hence a case officer is not assigned for me... Definitely for visa processing lot more docs are needed..but my question is specific to state sponsorship..what document to submit to prove work experience.. I referred SA checklist and noticed that its actually an optional item.. But submitted my roles and responsible letter (Same used for ACS) and another letter stating that I am currently employed with the same firm just to be on a safer side.. Hope got my question.. Appreciate all your help


----------



## bobbz

adudecool said:


> Hi Jango.. I have not yet filed my visa as I am waiting for state sponsorship, hence a case officer is not assigned for me... Definitely for visa processing lot more docs are needed..but my question is specific to state sponsorship..what document to submit to prove work experience.. I referred SA checklist and noticed that its actually an optional item.. But submitted my roles and responsible letter (Same used for ACS) and another letter stating that I am currently employed with the same firm just to be on a safer side.. Hope got my question.. Appreciate all your help


I am new to this as I have just started the process but I believe for SS you need to submit the skill assessment result to prove your suitability in a occupation.


----------



## adudecool

bobbz said:


> I am new to this as I have just started the process but I believe for SS you need to submit the skill assessment result to prove your suitability in a occupation.


Hi Bob,

Below are the documents I submitted .. 
1. Positive skill assessment letter
2. IELTS trf
3. Letter stating proof of Employment 

There may be additional requirements for your occupation.. Pls check SA occupation list for more details.. Also refer to their checklist as onshore applicants have to submit employment letter in a specific format..ppl pls add to this if I missed out something here.


----------



## adudecool

Please let me know if anyone here recently got to know the outcome of their SS from SA.. Or waiting for SS.. If yes please mention the date of application here.. On SA website its mentioned that applications are processed in the sequence .. This will help us guess who is next in queue to receive SS.. I have submitted my application on 29th Oct.. As per timelines mentioned on website .. 1 more month to go


----------



## adudecool

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 30th Sep and SA SS on 7th oct, so from which date shoould i consider 6 weeks for getting invite?


Hey,

Did you receive ur state sonsporship? Cos it's almost about a month .. And SA has revised their timelines for 190 visa to 4.5 weeks.. .. Quite eager to know


----------



## kookoo

Hi,

Do you know the additional requirements needed if your occupation is under "Special Conditions Apply"? Thanks

(Anzsco Code 263111)


----------



## adudecool

kookoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know the additional requirements needed if your occupation is under "Special Conditions Apply"? Thanks
> 
> (Anzsco Code 263111)



Check this like out, this should have all the details you need

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

sahil772 said:


> Yes, you can do that. You need to visit passport seva kendra with your passport. You will get it on the same day if your address is not changed. If it is changed then you need to provide address proof and they will give you PCC then after address verfication.
> 
> Its very rare that PSK can ask you for CO's letter. Its not required for PCC.
> 
> I always kept all my documents ready for the next stage. That is why the whole process from skill assessment to visa grant took 6 months only.



Hi Sahil,

I am filling the PCC form online with the PSK....I will be applying for the 190 visa and my wife will be coming with me on spouse dependent visa. Pls let me know if I will have to get her PCC as well?


----------



## askchennai

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> I am filling the PCC form online with the PSK....I will be applying for the 190 visa and my wife will be coming with me on spouse dependent visa. Pls let me know if I will have to get her PCC as well?


Yes...


----------



## kparek1

Hello,

What is advisable with respect to Form 80:

a) type -> print -> scan

or

b) print -> write with pen -> scan

Your feedback would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Kparek1


----------



## Hedy

Guys; any one lodged the application on DIAC? I was filling the application earlier by the available information i have; still missing some legal papers.. However; i noticed that till we reach the application fees payment.. No uploading for any attachment was required! Only filling the required parts ! Any idea when we should send our papers?


----------



## prince75

Hi Hedy,

Within 28 Days you should upload all your documents. This what my consultant told me.

Good Luck

Regards


----------



## Hedy

prince75 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Within 28 Days you should upload all your documents. This what my consultant told me.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Regards


After I lodge u mean?


----------



## sahil772

Hedy said:


> After I lodge u mean?


Yes after you lodge...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahil772

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> I am filling the PCC form online with the PSK....I will be applying for the 190 visa and my wife will be coming with me on spouse dependent visa. Pls let me know if I will have to get her PCC as well?


Yes you will need to get pcc for your wife as well

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## khanash

hi hedy
first u make the payment and then u have tolog in via the TRN and password u get inti the evisa and then upload all documents


----------



## Hedy

khanash said:


> hi hedy
> first u make the payment and then u have tolog in via the TRN and password u get inti the evisa and then upload all documents


Yeah I got that.. Thanks a mil for ur help


----------



## adudecool

Hi ..Anybody recently got SA SS invite?


----------



## pavanamith

*current processing time for south australia state nomination visa after pcc submison?*

Dear all,

Can any tell me the current processing time for finalising 190 visa for south australia state nomination?

I have have completed my final document on 22nd oct ( pcc ). Now i am waiting for final result . 
How long will they take ?


----------



## pavanamith

*hi sahil .. i applied on 15th aug, wats ur status now.*



sahil772 said:


> mate i have already submitted my evisa application and paid them AUD 4590. first complete the evisa and make the payment. rest we will do it together....




Even i paid 4590 AUD on 15th aug, CO alloted on 24/09/13. medical done on 25/11/13, PCC on 22/10/13. now waiting . What about you? can i have ur mail id


----------



## dreamsaia

*Need URGENT information regarding PCC*

Hello Everyone,

I am going to take appointment for PCC (or directly visit PSK Delhi) and need some information before I apply for it.

Firstly, here is my scenario:

1) My passport has my permanent address where I used to stay 8 years back (my parents are still there) and I stay at the new address in the new city now. Since moving out from my permanent address around 8 years back, I have been staying at the new address (new city and the address is not on the passport) for which I have aadhaar card, MTNL bill, rent receipts as the proofs.

2) I also got married recently and thus do not have my spouse name on my Passport that was generated 8 years back. However my wife would also be applying for PCC with me and does have new passport with the new address where we live currently and my name on her passport.

In fact while verification for her passport was done, I had to furnish my own aadhaar card, MTNL Bill, rent receipts and our marriage certificate as the proof for her stay at the new address.

Another irony is, my passport with the old address was issued by the same PSK branch authority where I am supposed to get my PCC done now.

Now, here is my query:

Do you think I should go ahead with all the existing details what I have on my passport i.e. by filling the old address and unmarried as the status. Will it make any difference to the application, or

Do you suggest me to go for new address verification for PCC wherein I might have to provide my aadhaar card details, marriage certificate and my wife's passport (where my name is listed). BTW, as per my understanding in this case, PSK authority might ask me to go for new passport, that is certainly not the thing I can go for now.

Kindly note, authority which issued my passport earlier with the previous address will anyway be same as that of now which will issue PCC (regardless of change in city and address). Also, while my wife's passport verification was done, I submitted my details as the supporting documents to support her stay at the new address, this may means that verification for my address is already done along with my wife.

Kindly suggest the best solution so that I can save the tedious process and important time.

Best,
dreamsaia


----------



## khanash

pavanamith said:


> Even i paid 4590 AUD on 15th aug, CO alloted on 24/09/13. medical done on 25/11/13, PCC on 22/10/13. now waiting . What about you? can i have ur mail id


HI THERE....
did u frontload ur form1221 and form 80 or upon CO request......
does CO request it or team 13 request it


----------



## pavanamith

khanash said:


> HI THERE....
> did u frontload ur form1221 and form 80 or upon CO request......
> does CO request it or team 13 request it


hi,
I front loaded form 1221. and uploaded form 80 on CO request. When did you apply for app?


----------



## sahil772

pavanamith said:


> Even i paid 4590 AUD on 15th aug, CO alloted on 24/09/13. medical done on 25/11/13, PCC on 22/10/13. now waiting . What about you? can i have ur mail id


I got grant on 09 oct 2013 . My mail id is [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahil772

pavanamith said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can any tell me the current processing time for finalising 190 visa for south australia state nomination?
> 
> I have have completed my final document on 22nd oct ( pcc ). Now i am waiting for final result .
> How long will they take ?


You should get your grant in 1 or 2 weeks....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## khanash

pavanamith said:


> hi,
> I front loaded form 1221. and uploaded form 80 on CO request. When did you apply for app?


I applied on 25 october....
i have seen ppl who werent asked for for either form 1221 or 80....
so why take the pains of frontloading...
what do u suggest ???


----------



## RRag

Hi Friends
A good and a bit confused news. I just got a call from my consultancy, they say that I got SA SS today. Let me brief my PR experience so that you can understand my issue.
I have 55 points that include 25 for age, 15 for education and 15 for employment (ACS Old format).
IETLS 6.5 in each S,R,W,L.

I have applied for SS NSW in July 2013 but they declined the application in Oct 2013 with a reason that ASC is in old format . 
My consultancy has suggested me to try SS for SA as there is no application fee. I said ok , in fact, I stopped thinking about PR because, on November 14th that is day after tomorrow I will cross 40 years and points for age will go back to 15.

I thought I will never get SA SS in 3 weeks. But now my consultancy came back and saying that I got SA SS and have only 2days to apply for Visa and asked me to get ready with 7000 + AU$ (Including wife and 2 kids). here my confusion started. can any suggest me on below points.

How must percent hopes can I have if I apply for Visa Now.
How can I find out that, I really for SA SS.
Please help I have no time...


----------



## batraks

I applied for SA SS in August for 225412 in medium availability which is now in special conditions, till date i didn't receive any invitation.
Did SA revise & rework on the occupation which are in special conditions or have to wait for July 2014.


----------



## pavanamith

sahil772 said:


> I got grant on 09 oct 2013 . My mail id is [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thankyou mate,
Its great to know that your visa has been granted. I had lodged app on 15th aug. Still waiting.
Its good to know that you have planned to move in jan . If possible i would like to join. do you know any one in adelaide to start up with ? are u moving alone?

Did the diac do job verification of yours..........?


----------



## khanash

RRag said:


> Hi Friends
> A good and a bit confused news. I just got a call from my consultancy, they say that I got SA SS today. Let me brief my PR experience so that you can understand my issue.
> I have 55 points that include 25 for age, 15 for education and 15 for employment (ACS Old format).
> IETLS 6.5 in each S,R,W,L.
> 
> I have applied for SS NSW in July 2013 but they declined the application in Oct 2013 with a reason that ASC is in old format .
> My consultancy has suggested me to try SS for SA as there is no application fee. I said ok , in fact, I stopped thinking about PR because, on November 14th that is day after tomorrow I will cross 40 years and points for age will go back to 15.
> 
> I thought I will never get SA SS in 3 weeks. But now my consultancy came back and saying that I got SA SS and have only 2days to apply for Visa and asked me to get ready with 7000 + AU$ (Including wife and 2 kids). here my confusion started. can any suggest me on below points.
> 
> How must percent hopes can I have if I apply for Visa Now.
> How can I find out that, I really for SA SS.
> Please help I have no time...


fromwhat ive read the date u make ur application is considered so u have to hurry....
i dont understand ur second question???
another good thing is that ucan call DIAC directly and confirm ur query...cuz u dont have time


----------



## pavanamith

khanash said:


> I applied on 25 october....
> i have seen ppl who werent asked for for either form 1221 or 80....
> so why take the pains of frontloading...
> what do u suggest ???


There is no harm in both the cases. I suggest you to wait and then upload when asked if you are not in hurry to migrate.
But if are in a hurry to migrate i suggest you to front load both the forms ( i think this may delay in granting the visa as some time time will be killed in the process )


----------



## sahil772

pavanamith said:


> Thankyou mate,
> Its great to know that your visa has been granted. I had lodged app on 15th aug. Still waiting.
> Its good to know that you have planned to move in jan . If possible i would like to join. do you know any one in adelaide to start up with ? are u moving alone?
> 
> Did the diac do job verification of yours..........?


Hi Pavan, 

Your visa is also on it way. Will surely meet up there. I don't have anybody there and I am searching for accommodation there. I am moving with wife.

All the best

Sahil

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## RRag

khanash said:


> fromwhat ive read the date u make ur application is considered so u have to hurry....
> i dont understand ur second question???
> another good thing is that ucan call DIAC directly and confirm ur query...cuz u dont have time


Thanks for your advise, I have applied for visa. My second question was about my SA SS conformation, since my agent never replied to my calls and finally one day he called me and said that i got SA SS. i could not believe his words. later he sent me a copy of invitation from Minister for Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## pavanamith

*hurray........visa granted*

:rockon:

My visa is granted today. Planning to move to adelaide in January 3rd week. Any body in the forum planning for the same.



eace::rockon::target:


----------



## sahil772

pavanamith said:


> :rockon:
> 
> My visa is granted today. Planning to move to adelaide in January 3rd week. Any body in the forum planning for the same.
> 
> eace::rockon::target:


Congrats pavan....So my prediction came true....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## rkn0723

Hello everyone,

I have applied fr 190 Visa this morning succesfully. Can someone please provide the appropriate ecomm link to attach the documents. How long do i have to upload them since i have submitted online application today?

Thanks,
Rajsiri


----------



## bobbz

dreamsaia said:


> Yes, in the meantime I will contact banks and try to get hands on these cards at the earliest.


Under instructions from RBI, Indian banks will be setting a limit of Rs. 75000 per day for international transactions irrespective of the limit of your card. This will be implemented soon so make your payments asap.


----------



## pavanamith

sahil772 said:


> Congrats pavan....So my prediction came true....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thank you mate, True - i believe you are an expert expat. Right prediction :thumb:


----------



## Blesse

Hi All, Looks like some have a problem with payment..try this

For applicants who do not have sufficient limit in their credit card, please follow these steps. I did these and submitted the fees of 7040 AUD for me & family without any hassles.

Visit your nearest Thomas Cook foreign exchange office in your city with a
1) Photocopy of your passport
2) Print of Visa invite letter from DIAC
3) Cheque for payment.

They will calculate the amount for which the Cheque has to be written. The conversion rate will be approximately 4 to 5 rupees per dollar higher than what you see in foreign exchange websites like XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site because those rates are wholesale exchange rates when banks deal millions of dollars. However retail rates are always higher than wholesale rates.

You will be given the receipt for the payment after a couple of forms are filled and cheque is given.

You will receive a borderless prepaid multi currency Master card issued by Thomas Cook. Once your cheque is cleared your prepaid card will be loaded with AUD of your requested value.
sylvia_australia likes this.




s_agrasen said:


> I dont see any other option to pay except only through credit card... you can ask your agent to pay on your behalf from his credit card and you pay him by cash or bank tranfer.
> 
> Most of the applicants, suffer from this credit llimit and agents are very well aware of such scenario so they charge INR/AUD tranfer amount and let you help for payment.


----------



## canchi_mohd

Nishbhar said:


> I'm planning to apply for SA SS in Oct as I'm waiting for submission of EOI post completion of 5 yrs of work exp. My job code is 223311.
> 
> Can some pls let me know what are the specifics needed for financial declaration? Is there are format which I can use? Or is it just a self declaration in our own words?


"Hi Nish

Have you applied for the job code mentioned. Now the job appears only in ACT state. Just wanted to know as my job code is same. Or else will you wait for the new ceilings.

thanks
Mohd"


----------



## paranoid2507

Dear Seniors,

I'm an south australian graduate, now living overseas. Considering to apply for SA SS but unfortunately my occupation is in "Off-List". How long does it take to get an invitation while the preferred occupation is there?

Thanks.


----------



## prince75

Hedy said:


> After I lodge u mean?


Yes


----------



## kparek1

Hello again,

I have made the online application for 190 visa and paid the fees too.

Now, do I need to wait for the case officer to inform me which documents to upload and where or should I upload it upfront?

I have reduced the number of PDF files by merging other files into one big one (below 5 mb) for eg. all academic PDF scans into one file called Academic and so on. Would you advise me to do that so as to save the efforts of uploading 60 individual files? Ofcourse, I have them as individual files too.

Similarly, should I arrange for a PCC and Health examination beforehand or wait for the CO's request? I had an appointment at the Regional Passport Office for PCC, however they denied to issue one stating to produce such request from DIAC. They were of the opinion that not all are asked to produce a PCC. I have also read that not all the applicants are asked to submit a PCC or Health examination reports.

I would be obliged if one can provide some feedback on my queries. Should I be of any help, please let me know.

Thanks.

Kumar


----------



## viralsagar20

Is there anyone who is NON ICT major with code as 261314, if Yes, Could please advise, where did you get Qualifications assess becuase ACS did not gave me an opinion on my Education Qualifications.


----------



## bobbz

Hi Friends,

I would like to apply for ICT Business Development Manager (225212) in SA or ICT Sales Representative (225213) in ACT. Skill assessment for the first one in underway but the status in the list is "Special conditions apply", second one is already closed.

Is it expected to open in near future or I have to wait till 1st July 2014 ?


----------



## adudecool

*advice needed*



sahil772 said:


> You should get your grant in 1 or 2 weeks....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Hi Sahil,

I went thru most of your posts on this forum, and i would like to say that the info that you have given has been immensely useful! Especially cos i started my process on my own, it becomes difficult without an agent when you are working, so posts here help us understand the practical aspects. So a big thanks for all that :thumb:

need few suggestion from you, but before that just wanted to brief you about my current stage of application, so it was just yesterday that i got my SS from SA , I have started with my India PCC and UK PCC. 

I am a committed  single at present and planning to marry in two months.

so below are my queries, 
1> I read that when we initiate the visa application some 17 page form needs to be filled up and at the end visa fee needs to be paid, so i want to include my future wife i my application, is there a way that i can do that right away? or do i initially pay my visa fee and then wait for a CO to be allocated, and then request him to add my future wife and then pay visa fee for her?


2> I have initiated India PCC for my future wife as well, hope the psk guys dont act smart and ask for CO letter. But my main question here would be, can i get medicals done for my future wife as well in advance? do the hospital people ask for proof of relationship? and how can her med reports be tied up to my application?

3> As I mentioned earlier, we would be getting married in 2 months, we would just have our marriage certificate as a proof of relationship, i am not planning change her name in the passport as that process could be time consuming and will delay the grant? is that fine ? pls suggest.

appreciate all your help!

alex


----------



## rkn0723

hi,
I thought I could reply to your questions as i thought are more relevant to my application. They are answered according to the questions you hav asked...

1) I would not suggest you to include your wife now itself as it would nt be appropriate for the reason that, your marriage certificate will be definetly be issued after two months and what if CO questions about you providing the details before you are legally married? and also, when i filled my online visa application recently, i had to provide the marriage certificate number when i entered my spouse details under his Proof of Identity for the relation ship and also for the name change under my details section.

2) It definitely is a problem these days at PSK for the PCC. again, My husband and i went to PSK in Hyderabad last month and they were adamant in providing the PCC for us as they strictly wanted the Visa Letter( atleast the proof that shows we need PCC for a specific country sent by an Authorised official). I then had to plead them that i am 9th month pregnant and will be impossible for me to visit them again after delivery...ofcourse, we do not know whats the case in different cities in India. but i shd inform you that My hubby got his UK PCC in a week he applied.

3) Changing the name in the passport shdnt take long at all. especially after the PSK Project teamed with TCS has been Introduced. I got my passport with my Husband details entered with in 4 days i applied.

I hope It makes sense of what i mentioned above...they were my experience.

regards,
Sirisha Rajeev





adudecool said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> I went thru most of your posts on this forum, and i would like to say that the info that you have given has been immensely useful! Especially cos i started my process on my own, it becomes difficult without an agent when you are working, so posts here help us understand the practical aspects. So a big thanks for all that :thumb:
> 
> need few suggestion from you, but before that just wanted to brief you about my current stage of application, so it was just yesterday that i got my SS from SA , I have started with my India PCC and UK PCC.
> 
> I am a committed  single at present and planning to marry in two months.
> 
> so below are my queries,
> 1> I read that when we initiate the visa application some 17 page form needs to be filled up and at the end visa fee needs to be paid, so i want to include my future wife i my application, is there a way that i can do that right away? or do i initially pay my visa fee and then wait for a CO to be allocated, and then request him to add my future wife and then pay visa fee for her?
> 
> 
> 2> I have initiated India PCC for my future wife as well, hope the psk guys dont act smart and ask for CO letter. But my main question here would be, can i get medicals done for my future wife as well in advance? do the hospital people ask for proof of relationship? and how can her med reports be tied up to my application?
> 
> 3> As I mentioned earlier, we would be getting married in 2 months, we would just have our marriage certificate as a proof of relationship, i am not planning change her name in the passport as that process could be time consuming and will delay the grant? is that fine ? pls suggest.
> 
> appreciate all your help!
> 
> alex


----------



## lovetosmack

torrentkid said:


> Thanks Rider for responding. I am giving IELTS another shot on 7th Nov. Will come back with better scores this time. :fingerscrossed:


And I'm back with better scores now. :rockon: @Rider: Can you suggest what should I do now? Should I select 190 & 489 while submitting my EOI ? :wacko:


----------



## kparek1

torrentkid said:


> And I'm back with better scores now. :rockon: @Rider: Can you suggest what should I do now? Should I select 190 & 489 while submitting my EOI ? :wacko:


Great job! Congratulations on your new IELTS score!!


----------



## viralsagar20

torrentkid said:


> And I'm back with better scores now. :rockon: @Rider: Can you suggest what should I do now? Should I select 190 & 489 while submitting my EOI ? :wacko:


Hello Buddy.. 

How did you manage to get a great score second time.. please advise..


----------



## lovetosmack

*Read read read !!!*



viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Buddy..
> 
> How did you manage to get a great score second time.. please advise..


I had problem with writing & just spent a little more time on it this time. I read this before the exam. ENGLISH WITH YEASIR: IELTS 9 Band Essays (Writing Tasks 2)

It helped & also as per my understanding, its about the flow of the structure in the essay. I can only tell about the task2 since I had problem with it. The remaining sections were okay for me to attempt.


----------



## kparek1

adudecool said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> I went thru most of your posts on this forum, and i would like to say that the info that you have given has been immensely useful! Especially cos i started my process on my own, it becomes difficult without an agent when you are working, so posts here help us understand the practical aspects. So a big thanks for all that :thumb:
> 
> need few suggestion from you, but before that just wanted to brief you about my current stage of application, so it was just yesterday that i got my SS from SA , I have started with my India PCC and UK PCC.
> 
> I am a committed  single at present and planning to marry in two months.
> 
> so below are my queries,
> 1> I read that when we initiate the visa application some 17 page form needs to be filled up and at the end visa fee needs to be paid, so i want to include my future wife i my application, is there a way that i can do that right away? or do i initially pay my visa fee and then wait for a CO to be allocated, and then request him to add my future wife and then pay visa fee for her?
> 
> 
> 2> I have initiated India PCC for my future wife as well, hope the psk guys dont act smart and ask for CO letter. But my main question here would be, can i get medicals done for my future wife as well in advance? do the hospital people ask for proof of relationship? and how can her med reports be tied up to my application?
> 
> 3> As I mentioned earlier, we would be getting married in 2 months, we would just have our marriage certificate as a proof of relationship, i am not planning change her name in the passport as that process could be time consuming and will delay the grant? is that fine ? pls suggest.
> 
> appreciate all your help!
> 
> alex


Hello,

How are you arranging your PCC from UK? I have also stayed for around 15 months in London during 2004-2006 for study purpose. 

Do you think they would ask for my PCC even though I am a secondary applicant? Man, it scares me now...

Kumar


----------



## adudecool

rkn0723 said:


> hi,
> I thought I could reply to your questions as i thought are more relevant to my application. They are answered according to the questions you hav asked...
> 
> 1) I would not suggest you to include your wife now itself as it would nt be appropriate for the reason that, your marriage certificate will be definetly be issued after two months and what if CO questions about you providing the details before you are legally married? and also, when i filled my online visa application recently, i had to provide the marriage certificate number when i entered my spouse details under his Proof of Identity for the relation ship and also for the name change under my details section.
> 
> 2) It definitely is a problem these days at PSK for the PCC. again, My husband and i went to PSK in Hyderabad last month and they were adamant in providing the PCC for us as they strictly wanted the Visa Letter( atleast the proof that shows we need PCC for a specific country sent by an Authorised official). I then had to plead them that i am 9th month pregnant and will be impossible for me to visit them again after delivery...ofcourse, we do not know whats the case in different cities in India. but i shd inform you that My hubby got his UK PCC in a week he applied.
> 
> 3) Changing the name in the passport shdnt take long at all. especially after the PSK Project teamed with TCS has been Introduced. I got my passport with my Husband details entered with in 4 days i applied.
> 
> I hope It makes sense of what i mentioned above...they were my experience.
> 
> regards,
> Sirisha Rajeev


Thanks Sirisha for taking out time and sharing your experience with us. I guess i will start my application and then include my future wife as soon as a case officer is allocated. I am planning to go ahead with india PCC first then based of the documents they ask i will see if i could get my future wife's PCC done .:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Alex


----------



## adudecool

kparek1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How are you arranging your PCC from UK? I have also stayed for around 15 months in London during 2004-2006 for study purpose.
> 
> Do you think they would ask for my PCC even though I am a secondary applicant? Man, it scares me now...
> 
> Kumar


Hi Kumar,

Below is the link for uk pcc

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

From what i read, PCC is not mandatory, It depends on the case officer, he may ask you, people front-load PCC and other docs in advance so that grant is processed asap.

Frankly speaking i am not at all worried about UK PCC, those guys would never make you run without reason. I am worried about our Indian PCC authorities .. they will ensure that things do not go smooth of you. I registered online for PCC, the acknowledgement receipt said that i just need to carry my original passport... and now i see members of this forum posting that our indian pcc authorities not issuing pcc without CO letter. i have an appointment on 6th Dec.. let c how it goes:fingerscrossed: 

regards,
alex


----------



## kparek1

adudecool said:


> Hi Kumar,
> 
> Below is the link for uk pcc
> 
> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> From what i read, PCC is not mandatory, It depends on the case officer, he may ask you, people front-load PCC and other docs in advance so that grant is processed asap.
> 
> Frankly speaking i am not at all worried about UK PCC, those guys would never make you run without reason. I am worried about our Indian PCC authorities .. they will ensure that things do not go smooth of you. I registered online for PCC, the acknowledgement receipt said that i just need to carry my original passport... and now i see members of this forum posting that our indian pcc authorities not issuing pcc without CO letter. i have an appointment on 6th Dec.. let c how it goes:fingerscrossed:
> 
> regards,
> alex


Hey Alex,

I am definitely of the opinion that PCC and Health should be arranged only if the case officer asks so.

As informed earlier, we too had an appointment at PSK but were denied a PCC citing no official request from DIAC as the reason. They too mentioned that in certain cases, a PCC is not required. I also recollect having read the same about Health examination. It clearly stated that providing a Health report beforehand does not necessarily mean an early review of the visa application. In fact, it can delay the processing of the visa, that is what was mentioned. If possible, I would paste the link for everybody's reference. So it is better to wait and receive some communication from CO.

If you talk about us, we are confused as in should we attach the documents or wait for the email from CO to specifically state the documents required. I guess we would wait till monday evening and then attach the documents.

In your case, I think you should go through the 17 page visa application and list the probable docs they would ask for while filling the pages. If you think, you would be able to provide the same, you should go ahead with adding your fiancee's name. You have the option to continue your saved application too.

My only advise is BE GENUINE AND CAREFUL. It is a huge sum of money at risk.

Kumar


----------



## adudecool

kparek1 said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> I am definitely of the opinion that PCC and Health should be arranged only if the case officer asks so.
> 
> As informed earlier, we too had an appointment at PSK but were denied a PCC citing no official request from DIAC as the reason. They too mentioned that in certain cases, a PCC is not required. I also recollect having read the same about Health examination. It clearly stated that providing a Health report beforehand does not necessarily mean an early review of the visa application. In fact, it can delay the processing of the visa, that is what was mentioned. If possible, I would paste the link for everybody's reference. So it is better to wait and receive some communication from CO.
> 
> If you talk about us, we are confused as in should we attach the documents or wait for the email from CO to specifically state the documents required. I guess we would wait till monday evening and then attach the documents.
> 
> In your case, I think you should go through the 17 page visa application and list the probable docs they would ask for while filling the pages. If you think, you would be able to provide the same, you should go ahead with adding your fiancee's name. You have the option to continue your saved application too.
> 
> My only advise is BE GENUINE AND CAREFUL. It is a huge sum of money at risk.
> 
> Kumar


Hey Kumar,

I am yet to start the 17 page application, is there a timeline (say a month) in which we need to complete this once we start ?

also, Most of my documents are digitally signed by my organisation, so do we still need to attest it ? other docs i have got it attested, how are you guys doing it?

regards,
Alex


----------



## adudecool

*applying with marital status "Engaged"*

Hi all,

I just started filling in my visa application. Has anyone applied with marital status as "Engaged"? I can see there is an option for it. when i select it there is date field that need to be filled stating the approx date of marriage.

Anyone has any idea on how the process wud go further? and if any additional doc are needed and do i have to pay fee for me and my future wife?

regards,
Alex


----------



## sahil772

adudecool said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> I went thru most of your posts on this forum, and i would like to say that the info that you have given has been immensely useful! Especially cos i started my process on my own, it becomes difficult without an agent when you are working, so posts here help us understand the practical aspects. So a big thanks for all that :thumb:
> 
> need few suggestion from you, but before that just wanted to brief you about my current stage of application, so it was just yesterday that i got my SS from SA , I have started with my India PCC and UK PCC.
> 
> I am a committed  single at present and planning to marry in two months.
> 
> so below are my queries,
> 1> I read that when we initiate the visa application some 17 page form needs to be filled up and at the end visa fee needs to be paid, so i want to include my future wife i my application, is there a way that i can do that right away? or do i initially pay my visa fee and then wait for a CO to be allocated, and then request him to add my future wife and then pay visa fee for her?
> 
> 2> I have initiated India PCC for my future wife as well, hope the psk guys dont act smart and ask for CO letter. But my main question here would be, can i get medicals done for my future wife as well in advance? do the hospital people ask for proof of relationship? and how can her med reports be tied up to my application?
> 
> 3> As I mentioned earlier, we would be getting married in 2 months, we would just have our marriage certificate as a proof of relationship, i am not planning change her name in the passport as that process could be time consuming and will delay the grant? is that fine ? pls suggest.
> 
> appreciate all your help!
> 
> alex


Hi adultcool

I read your post now as I was away. 

Regarding your query 

1. I agree with rkn that you should not include wife now. But I would suggest you to lodge application around month before marriage. I am saying coz they may give visa in 5 or 6 week before you could have given request for addition.

2. You can't get your wife medical done now. Its better to add first then get it done. You should keep pcc and medicals front loaded always as it is mandatory as per immi website. It totally depends on officer to asks for request letter for pcc. I got indian snd uk pcc done while waiting for vetassess result. 

3. You can keep her old passport and no need to get your name on her passport. But make sure that you keep her old name on the marriage certificate. Generally they write old name on marriage certificate. 

Getting new passport in normal scheme will take months time and tatkall comes in 4-5 days but verification certificate required for tatkal is difficult to get. 

Now referring to other post, pcc is required for any dependent above 16. So, respective member will have to get pcc from uk. 

Standard service took 20 days and premium service can get you in weeks time.

Sahil

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jango911

SORRY FOR DE-TRACKING FROM THE THREAD;

Hi Guys,

Our Meds were taken on the 18th Nov'13, I just checked the medical status and it gives a strange message against my spouse; (below)

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Where are the completed status, was appearing in the emadical referrel letter. Did anyone else had the same status???

Br, JanGz


----------



## dreamsaia

bobbz said:


> Under instructions from RBI, Indian banks will be setting a limit of Rs. 75000 per day for international transactions irrespective of the limit of your card. This will be implemented soon so make your payments asap.


Hello Bobbz,

Thanks for your advice. I paid by taking a Debit card from my friend in NZ.
I am waiting for CO. Let's see how soon will he be assigned.

Best,
Dreamsaia


----------



## dreamsaia

Has anyone being assigned with CO in recent times ?

Kindly suggest, how much time does it usually takes for CO to be assigned.


----------



## Rider

torrentkid said:


> And I'm back with better scores now. :rockon: @Rider: Can you suggest what should I do now? Should I select 190 & 489 while submitting my EOI ? :wacko:


congrats... Go for 190


----------



## fahaditq8

I lodged on 1st Oct n done with all the documents n medical n PCC still waiting for CO allocation don't know why so much delay 
Visa 489,SA sponsored code 263111


----------



## adudecool

sahil772 said:


> Hi adultcool
> 
> I read your post now as I was away.
> 
> Regarding your query
> 
> 1. I agree with rkn that you should not include wife now. But I would suggest you to lodge application around month before marriage. I am saying coz they may give visa in 5 or 6 week before you could have given request for addition.
> 
> 2. You can't get your wife medical done now. Its better to add first then get it done. You should keep pcc and medicals front loaded always as it is mandatory as per immi website. It totally depends on officer to asks for request letter for pcc. I got indian snd uk pcc done while waiting for vetassess result.
> 
> 3. You can keep her old passport and no need to get your name on her passport. But make sure that you keep her old name on the marriage certificate. Generally they write old name on marriage certificate.
> 
> Getting new passport in normal scheme will take months time and tatkall comes in 4-5 days but verification certificate required for tatkal is difficult to get.
> 
> Now referring to other post, pcc is required for any dependent above 16. So, respective member will have to get pcc from uk.
> 
> Standard service took 20 days and premium service can get you in weeks time.
> 
> Sahil
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum



Hi Sahil, 

i have few more queries on the points we discussed,

1> Agreed, Even i was thinking on the same lines, but do you think its better to put my status as "Engaged" rather than "Single"? So that once CO is allocated he would wait for my wife's details and marriage certi before proceeding further.

2> Agreed, I am trying to get our PCC done before marriage, already got an appointment. I hope things go smooth.

3> I have few queries on this point.
----> when you say "no need to get your name on her passport. " which means "Name of husband/spouse" field will remain blank in her passport, which in other words mean that she is single, so if we go for PCC after marriage, would the Indian PCC ppl create any issues out of it? or is the marriage certificate enough? cos after marriage generally name and address of a person changes.. and PCC is more to do with address i would say.. quite complex man... pls suggest what to do

----> "But make sure that you keep her old name on the marriage certificate" - So are you talking about her First name here ? or her entire name? as in to keep first name, middle name and surname same after marriage?

cheers
alex


----------



## Rider

Jango911 said:


> SORRY FOR DE-TRACKING FROM THE THREAD;
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Our Meds were taken on the 18th Nov'13, I just checked the medical status and it gives a strange message against my spouse; (below)
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Where are the completed status, was appearing in the emadical referrel letter. Did anyone else had the same status???
> 
> Br, JanGz


Don't worry. It may a system error. In a day or two this message will be replaced with "No health exam required". If you still this message, then probably your case is referred with MOC. Even if it is reffered, you need to worry. Just be cool and wait for grant. All the best


----------



## sahil772

adudecool said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> i have few more queries on the points we discussed,
> 
> 1> Agreed, Even i was thinking on the same lines, but do you think its better to put my status as "Engaged" rather than "Single"? So that once CO is allocated he would wait for my wife's details and marriage certi before proceeding further.
> 
> 2> Agreed, I am trying to get our PCC done before marriage, already got an appointment. I hope things go smooth.
> 
> 3> I have few queries on this point.
> ----> when you say "no need to get your name on her passport. " which means "Name of husband/spouse" field will remain blank in her passport, which in other words mean that she is single, so if we go for PCC after marriage, would the Indian PCC ppl create any issues out of it? or is the marriage certificate enough? cos after marriage generally name and address of a person changes.. and PCC is more to do with address i would say.. quite complex man... pls suggest what to do
> 
> ----> "But make sure that you keep her old name on the marriage certificate" - So are you talking about her First name here ? or her entire name? as in to keep first name, middle name and surname same after marriage?
> 
> cheers
> alex


Hi Alex,

1. You should put it as enganged only if you can prove them enough that you were enganged when you applied. They can ask you for additional documents even after from marriage apart from marriage certificate in which you might give address proof of both at same address, marriage pics, vacation pics, your relationship story, boarding pass of your trip, etc. 

2. Sorted.

3. It is not required to put your name as spouse in her passport as it should suffice as it is. Yes, you should keep her whole name as maiden name. PSK might ask you for address proof of the spouse to which you can show your passport and marriage certificate. Carrying marriage certificate is a must for PSK but you never know about these PSKs as they might come up with something new.


All the best mate.....


----------



## batraks

When did South Australia revised it current SNOL.
Is there any hope the occupation which went in special conditions in august'13, will have availability after revision before July 14


----------



## Jango911

Rider said:


> Don't worry. It may a system error. In a day or two this message will be replaced with "No health exam required". If you still this message, then probably your case is referred with MOC. Even if it is reffered, you need to worry. Just be cool and wait for grant. All the best


MOC


----------



## Rider

Jango911 said:


> MOC


MOC stands for Medical Office of Commonwealth.


----------



## Jango911

Hello mates,

Anyone from Team 4 Adelaide GSM with CO initials K.S on this thread!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Jango911

tell my co its my bud day . . . Where is my grant


----------



## peanut48

Hey SA hopefuls, I've noticed the SA SNOL hasn't been updated since 29 Nov whereas it used to be updated every two days or atleast twice a week.

Pure speculation but perhaps the mid-year reset is due as discussed in the thread previously. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayptl

currently 489 visa is stop


----------



## peanut48

jayptl said:


> currently 489 visa is stop


190 is still an option


----------



## adudecool

jayptl said:


> currently 489 visa is stop


Hi Jay, what about 190 visa? Any impact on that? Also pls let me know where you got this info from

Alex


----------



## shishir

jayptl said:


> currently 489 visa is stop


Who has told you that??


----------



## Jango911

Hey Guys,

NOW THE TENSION IS RISING, MY EVISA PAGE UPDATED WITH THE FOLLOWING COMMENTS:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

???

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## IslanderndCity

kparek1 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I have made the online application for 190 visa and paid the fees too.
> 
> Now, do I need to wait for the case officer to inform me which documents to upload and where or should I upload it upfront?
> 
> I have reduced the number of PDF files by merging other files into one big one (below 5 mb) for eg. all academic PDF scans into one file called Academic and so on. Would you advise me to do that so as to save the efforts of uploading 60 individual files? Ofcourse, I have them as individual files too.
> 
> Similarly, should I arrange for a PCC and Health examination beforehand or wait for the CO's request? I had an appointment at the Regional Passport Office for PCC, however they denied to issue one stating to produce such request from DIAC. They were of the opinion that not all are asked to produce a PCC. I have also read that not all the applicants are asked to submit a PCC or Health examination reports.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be obliged if one can provide some feedback on my queries. Should I be of any help, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kumar[/QU
> 
> Ano reply nito? interesting questions po eh.


----------



## IslanderndCity

adudecool said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did you receive ur state sonsporship? Cos it's almost about a month .. And SA has revised their timelines for 190 visa to 4.5 weeks.. .. Quite eager to know


wow! 4.5 weeks lang TAT sa EA assessment?


----------



## IslanderndCity

s_agrasen said:


> I dont see any other option to pay except only through credit card... you can ask your agent to pay on your behalf from his credit card and you pay him by cash or bank tranfer.
> 
> Most of the applicants, suffer from this credit llimit and agents are very well aware of such scenario so they charge INR/AUD tranfer amount and let you help for payment.[/Q
> 
> Can I pay 2500 AUD using my credit card? Then pay another 2500 AUD using my friend's credit card? This total of 5000 AUD is (for EXAMPLE) for Visa fee but my credit limit is only $2500 (for instance).


----------



## kidgeo

Anyone on this forum apply for state sponsorship in the IT area?


----------



## kidgeo

To be a little more specific! - for state sponsorship with SA in IT under code 135112 in the recent past and been successful with it?


----------



## Jango911

IslanderndCity said:


> kparek1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> I have made the online application for 190 visa and paid the fees too.
> 
> Now, do I need to wait for the case officer to inform me which documents to upload and where or should I upload it upfront?
> 
> I have reduced the number of PDF files by merging other files into one big one (below 5 mb) for eg. all academic PDF scans into one file called Academic and so on. Would you advise me to do that so as to save the efforts of uploading 60 individual files? Ofcourse, I have them as individual files too.
> 
> Similarly, should I arrange for a PCC and Health examination beforehand or wait for the CO's request? I had an appointment at the Regional Passport Office for PCC, however they denied to issue one stating to produce such request from DIAC. They were of the opinion that not all are asked to produce a PCC. I have also read that not all the applicants are asked to submit a PCC or Health examination reports.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be obliged if one can provide some feedback on my queries. Should I be of any help, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Kumar[/QU
> 
> Ano reply nito? interesting questions po eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all 190 cases, you should front-load everything!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedy

jayptl said:


> currently 489 visa is stop


Hmmm.. I was invited a month ago.. and was supposed to lodge and pay tomorrow! Am I still be able to apply :S !!!


----------



## adudecool

Hedy said:


> Hmmm.. I was invited a month ago.. and was supposed to lodge and pay tomorrow! Am I still be able to apply :S !!!


Hi Hedy,

I guess 489 is not stopped, invites are getting limited. I saw the below on department's website --- 

Announcement

Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.

Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.

link - SkillSelect


----------



## Hedy

adudecool said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> I guess 489 is not stopped, invites are getting limited. I saw the below on department's website ---
> 
> Announcement
> 
> Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 &#150; Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.
> 
> Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 &#150; Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.
> 
> link - SkillSelect


 Oh! Thank you dear..what a relief


----------



## shishir

Hedy said:


> Hmmm.. I was invited a month ago.. and was supposed to lodge and pay tomorrow! Am I still be able to apply :S !!!


Did u get your invitation from WA (as your signature says so)?? If yes, then you can not apply now, I am afraid. Because you must send your application within 28 days from the date of your invitation. 
However, which reason didn't let you submit your application?


----------



## Hedy

shishir said:


> Did u get your invitation from WA (as your signature says so)?? If yes, then you can not apply now, I am afraid. Because you must send your application within 28 days from the date of your invitation.
> However, which reason didn't let you submit your application?


Am sorry..my signature is not updated.. am invited by South Australia...I have 60 days to apply from date of invitation.. I had to resolve some issues related to method of payment and other documents.


----------



## shishir

Hedy said:


> Am sorry..my signature is not updated.. am invited by South Australia...I have 60 days to apply from date of invitation.. I had to resolve some issues related to method of payment and other documents.


Ooopss! My goodness. So u had changed your mind and went for SA. Then u have more 30 days in your hand, don't miss that 

Best of luck.


----------



## shishir

Ohhh u have already lodged


----------



## Hedy

shishir said:


> Ooopss! My goodness. So u had changed your mind and went for SA. Then u have more 30 days in your hand, don't miss that
> 
> Best of luck.


Yeah.. since am only elligible for 489 ..I preferred SA to have a chance live in adelaide .. WA regional suburbs were very poor in jobs while I was searching .. that is why I changed my mind.. hope for the best


----------



## adudecool

*help!! with documentation*

Hi All,

I have got most of my documents ready :cheer2: ... had few queries on attestation.

1> Is it Ok to get documents attested from a notary? I know this is one of the options mentioned by DIAC.. any other options?

2> Most of my employment related documents are digitally signed and generated as secured PDFs and as good as original, so do I still need to take print of those and get it attested from a notary? I don't have any clue on how the notary would be proceeding with attestation when documents are in soft copy format. Another issue here would be merging all similar documents. As these are all secured pdfs i wont be able to merge it. Any suggestion on this?

3> I have received a secured pdf from ACS for my skill assessment. Should i be also attesting it? what about ielts trf.. pls advice

regards,
alex


----------



## mithu93ku

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got most of my documents ready :cheer2: ... had few queries on attestation.
> 
> 1> Is it Ok to get documents attested from a notary? I know this is one of the options mentioned by DIAC.. any other options?
> 
> 2> Most of my employment related documents are digitally signed and generated as secured PDFs and as good as original, so do I still need to take print of those and get it attested from a notary? I don't have any clue on how the notary would be proceeding with attestation when documents are in soft copy format. Another issue here would be merging all similar documents. As these are all secured pdfs i wont be able to merge it. Any suggestion on this?
> 
> 3> I have received a secured pdf from ACS for my skill assessment. Should i be also attesting it? what about ielts trf.. pls advice
> 
> regards,
> alex


Original colour scan of documents will suffice . Do not need notarized documents unless your documents are non-english version.


----------



## Hedy

mithu93ku said:


> Original colour scan of documents will suffice . Do not need notarized documents unless your documents are non-english version.


But as per Diac they mention at begining all documents should be certified !


----------



## Hedy

Hedy said:


> But as per Diac they mention at begining all documents should be certified !


If any one attached the documents earlier.. your assistance will be really helpful guys


----------



## Hedy

am not able to pay and lodge  unspecified failure and my bank is telling me DIAC are not claiming the amount right as they don't send the CSC  how frustrating that should be


----------



## OZHope

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got most of my documents ready :cheer2: ... had few queries on attestation.
> 
> 1> Is it Ok to get documents attested from a notary? I know this is one of the options mentioned by DIAC.. any other options?
> 
> 2> Most of my employment related documents are digitally signed and generated as secured PDFs and as good as original, so do I still need to take print of those and get it attested from a notary? I don't have any clue on how the notary would be proceeding with attestation when documents are in soft copy format. Another issue here would be merging all similar documents. As these are all secured pdfs i wont be able to merge it. Any suggestion on this?
> 
> 3> I have received a secured pdf from ACS for my skill assessment. Should i be also attesting it? what about ielts trf.. pls advice
> 
> regards,
> alex


Hi Alex,

It is mentioned in the immi website that the documents you provide must be 'certified copies'. Although there are cases where people got their PR without submitting certified copies, however, I uploaded certified copies for the following reasons:

1) Immigration procedure demands certified copies to be uploaded
2) Certified copy reassures the case officer that I have the original copy in my hand, I'm not a lazy person and I'm following rules. It's just a matter of impression.
3) I took a lot of hard works for applying PR; certifying my original papers is nothing compared to that. So, I tried to do the right thing and uploaded the certified copies. 

These are just my opinions my friend.

Stay awesome.


----------



## OZHope

Hedy said:


> am not able to pay and lodge  unspecified failure and my bank is telling me DIAC are not claiming the amount right as they don't send the CSC  how frustrating that should be


Hi,

Do you have anyone (relative/friend) living in Australia who can help you with your payment. It would save a lot of your pain.

Best of luck.


----------



## Hedy

OZHope said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have anyone (relative/friend) living in Australia who can help you with your payment. It would save a lot of your pain.
> 
> Best of luck.


Nope  and the only way to pay is online


----------



## sahil772

OZHope said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> It is mentioned in the immi website that the documents you provide must be 'certified copies'. Although there are cases where people got their PR without submitting certified copies, however, I uploaded certified copies for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Immigration procedure demands certified copies to be uploaded
> 2) Certified copy reassures the case officer that I have the original copy in my hand, I'm not a lazy person and I'm following rules. It's just a matter of impression.
> 3) I took a lot of hard works for applying PR; certifying my original papers is nothing compared to that. So, I tried to do the right thing and uploaded the certified copies.
> 
> These are just my opinions my friend.
> 
> Stay awesome.


I am also of the same opinion. Documents should be 100 % perfect which will make CO more confident of your claims. Its always better to provide certified colour copies of your documents.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## adudecool

sahil772 said:


> I am also of the same opinion. Documents should be 100 % perfect which will make CO more confident of your claims. Its always better to provide certified colour copies of your documents.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thank you all for your response,

Hey Sahil,

Where did you get your documents certified from? A local notary or from the embassy itself. I have heard that the embassy guys do it but charges are quite high.

cheers
alex


----------



## Surfer127

Can somebody let me know- why SA occupation list is not getting updated ?


----------



## Shreyas

*sad*



Hedy said:


> Nope  and the only way to pay is online


That is unfortunate Hedy.. I hope you figure out some way before your invitation expires..


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

When Form 80 & 1221 are uploaded for all over 18 applicants, then why the link to complete the character assessment for this individual is appearing . . . 

Do I need to check with the CO . . . a call may be . . . should I sit back & relax.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## adudecool

Hedy said:


> am not able to pay and lodge  unspecified failure and my bank is telling me DIAC are not claiming the amount right as they don't send the CSC  how frustrating that should be


Hi Hedy,

I don't entirely understand your issue. Is it some thing to do with the card you are using?

Have you tried a Forex card (VISA 
)? You could show you invitation email from skill select to the bank and get the card topped up with the visa fee amount in AUD. Other option that I read about is visiting the Australian mission in your country, I am not sure about the latter option thought.

Regards 
Alex


----------



## lifeisgood

Getting them certified from a local notary will do the trick...no need to spend a fortune by geeting them done from the embassy...I got color copies of my docs and got them certified from a local notary...



adudecool said:


> Thank you all for your response,
> 
> Hey Sahil,
> 
> Where did you get your documents certified from? A local notary or from the embassy itself. I have heard that the embassy guys do it but charges are quite high.
> 
> cheers
> alex


----------



## Jango911

Hey Guys,

NO SS GRANTS . . . Y SO SILENT . . .

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## rkn0723

Hi Everyone, 

Need to your help since i am bit confused about the documents i have uploaded. I have applied for the Visa on Nov 14th and uploaded most of the documents recently. The status of the documents changed from ''required'' to received'' as well..At this point of time, i have been following this thread where applicants are attaching certifies copies of documents, whereas, I have colour scanned original documents and uploaded them. Can Some one please let me know ASAP what should i do? 
DO i need to remove the attached docs and get certified copies loaded online?

Thanks & regards,
Sirisha


----------



## peanut48

rkn0723 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need to your help since i am bit confused about the documents i have uploaded. I have applied for the Visa on Nov 14th and uploaded most of the documents recently. The status of the documents changed from ''required'' to received'' as well..At this point of time, i have been following this thread where applicants are attaching certifies copies of documents, whereas, I have colour scanned original documents and uploaded them. Can Some one please let me know ASAP what should i do?
> DO i need to remove the attached docs and get certified copies loaded online?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Sirisha


It's fine Sirisha, they accept colour scans of originals. You don't have to worry about it. Goodluck!!


----------



## rkn0723

peanut48 said:


> It's fine Sirisha, they accept colour scans of originals. You don't have to worry about it. Goodluck!!



Thank You....I was very much worried if i have made a blunder...can u also plz answer the following questions?

1) Do i need to attach the Passport size photo for Self, Husband and my 1 month old Son as well?

2)I have front loaded PCC and other docs too...However, i have not arranged for medicals since i wanted CO to ask for and also that i have recently undergone C Section.

3)With Regard to Form 80 and form 1221, which ones are for applicant and for dependent?

Kindly reply me back,

Thanks Once again,
Sirisha


----------



## peanut48

rkn0723 said:


> Thank You....I was very much worried if i have made a blunder...can u also plz answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) Do i need to attach the Passport size photo for Self, Husband and my 1 month old Son as well?
> 
> 2)I have front loaded PCC and other docs too...However, i have not arranged for medicals since i wanted CO to ask for and also that i have recently undergone C Section.
> 
> 3)With Regard to Form 80 and form 1221, which ones are for applicant and for dependent?
> 
> Kindly reply me back,
> 
> Thanks Once again,
> Sirisha


Hi Sirisha,

I'm not sure about dependent's since I'm a single applicant so my answers are for primary applicant, I hope someone can answer with regards to your family members.

1. Yes, you should attach passport photo labelled with the name of the applicant.

2. I'm not sure about the C section so best wait or maybe someone else can answer this.

3. For above 16yrs applicant, Form 80 is a must. I'm not sure about the dependent.


----------



## rkn0723

peanut48 said:


> Hi Sirisha,
> 
> I'm not sure about dependent's since I'm a single applicant so my answers are for primary applicant, I hope someone can answer with regards to your family members.
> 
> 1. Yes, you should attach passport photo labelled with the name of the applicant.
> 
> 2. I'm not sure about the C section so best wait or maybe someone else can answer this.
> 
> 3. For above 16yrs applicant, Form 80 is a must. I'm not sure about the dependent.


Thanks a lot and wish you all the best ....


----------



## Hedy

Hi Guys, Finally I lodged and paid my 489 visa application (Good news at last)..

HOWEVER, a very odd thing happened after that .. Names of Applicant are now NOT correct in my immiaccount! A person does not belong to me at all is added to my application! One of my children disappeared from the application! My mother in law was added as an immigrant ! We are total of 4 but now it shows five Applicants! It is a whole mess! What can I do ? can't find a contact number or a way to contact DIAC >> Please advise !


----------



## sahil772

adudecool said:


> Thank you all for your response,
> 
> Hey Sahil,
> 
> Where did you get your documents certified from? A local notary or from the embassy itself. I have heard that the embassy guys do it but charges are quite high.
> 
> cheers
> alex


Hi Alex

I got it certified from local notary. 

Sahil


----------



## adudecool

Hi All,

Yesterday I filled in the 17 page visa application, and its ready to be submitted now. But before that I had couple of queries.

1) I have put my status as "engaged" as i checked definition for this on DIAC and it says that u choose this if you know that you will get married in near future. My question here is, should I put my future wife's name in migrating family member section..I am quite sure I cannot, but just want to crosscheck with you guys before submitting the application.

2) For details of secondary education, I have mentioned my bachelors degree. Do we include HSC and SSC as well? If yes, to which equivalent Australian course does these match up with?.. I need this info to choose an option from the values in the drop down.

3) I have a total of 6.5 years of experience with a single firm and this entire experience is relevant to the occupation code I am applying under, and have all the needed documents to prove my experience, but 4 years of my experience was deducted by ACS during skill assessment as my major was in electronics. Ideally I was eligible for 70 points on skillselect but did not claim any points for work experience and got invited from SA with 60 points.. my question here is should I be putting my experience as per ACS letter or my actual experience? Right now I am going with my actual experience, as I do not want to put any wrong info.. Can anyone advice if this is ok? 

Regards
Alex


----------



## farhanghani88

*SA sponsorship for ICT Business Analyst / ICT Systems Test Engineer*

Hi fellows,

This is Farhan. I am a CS&IT Graduate and have 4 years of experience in the fields of Software Testing, Business Analyst and Application Consultancy. I am interested in Australian Immigration for Skilled Regional Nominated (Subclass 489) visa through South Australia state sponsorship. My IELTS score is 6.5 and as per the Immigration points table I am scoring 60 points.

I have checked South Australia state nomination occupation list and there are two occupations where my job description allows me to apply as a skilled professional. These occupations are:

1. ICT Business Analyst (Currently Not Available for State Nomination until 1 July 2014)
2. ICT Systems Test Engineer (Medium Availability)

Based on the above info, I want to know what are the chances of getting SA state nomination for ICT System Test Engineer with 60 points.

I am confused in selecting the occupation and want to know that making the change in the assessment for the applied occupation and go for another occupation is allowed if state nomination is rejected for assessed occupation.

What If I make assessment for ICT System Test Engineer but do not get state nomination due to non-availability of the occupation at the time of decision and so then I like to make change in the assessment and go for ICT Business Analyst occupation. 

Can anyone please advice either I should wait till July 2014 and apply for ICT Business Analyst OR straight away I should start the process for ICT System Test Engineer.


----------



## Jango911

Can anybody tell my CO I need it before the BOXING DAY!!!


----------



## adudecool

Hedy said:


> am not able to pay and lodge  unspecified failure and my bank is telling me DIAC are not claiming the amount right as they don't send the CSC  how frustrating that should be


Hi Hedy,

How did you resolve the issue with your payment? I recently tried to pay using Forex card and the payment has been declined.. What is the thing with CSC..pls help!

Regards
Alex


----------



## adudecool

farhanghani88 said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> This is Farhan. I am a CS&IT Graduate and have 4 years of experience in the fields of Software Testing, Business Analyst and Application Consultancy. I am interested in Australian Immigration for Skilled Regional Nominated (Subclass 489) visa through South Australia state sponsorship. My IELTS score is 6.5 and as per the Immigration points table I am scoring 60 points.
> 
> I have checked South Australia state nomination occupation list and there are two occupations where my job description allows me to apply as a skilled professional. These occupations are:
> 
> 1. ICT Business Analyst (Currently Not Available for State Nomination until 1 July 2014)
> 2. ICT Systems Test Engineer (Medium Availability)
> 
> Based on the above info, I want to know what are the chances of getting SA state nomination for ICT System Test Engineer with 60 points.
> 
> I am confused in selecting the occupation and want to know that making the change in the assessment for the applied occupation and go for another occupation is allowed if state nomination is rejected for assessed occupation.
> 
> What If I make assessment for ICT System Test Engineer but do not get state nomination due to non-availability of the occupation at the time of decision and so then I like to make change in the assessment and go for ICT Business Analyst occupation.
> 
> Can anyone please advice either I should wait till July 2014 and apply for ICT Business Analyst OR straight away I should start the process for ICT System Test Engineer.


Hi farhanghani88

I think you should be careful with skill assessment. ICT BA and ICT System test engg are entirely different roles. I am not sure why you are confused. Once u get assessed in one profession, getting an assessment in a skill which is not closely related could be questionable.

Talking about which one to choose.. I would go with 189 visa for ICT BA.. Again not sure why you are going with 489.. 189 visa allows you freedom to work anywhere in auss and people with 60 points get invited

Alex


----------



## farhanghani88

adudecool said:


> Hi farhanghani88
> 
> I think you should be careful with skill assessment. ICT BA and ICT System test engg are entirely different roles. I am not sure why you are confused. Once u get assessed in one profession, getting an assessment in a skill which is not closely related could be questionable.
> 
> Talking about which one to choose.. I would go with 189 visa for ICT BA.. Again not sure why you are going with 489.. 189 visa allows you freedom to work anywhere in auss and people with 60 points get invited
> 
> Alex


Hi Alex.. Thanks for your reply.. Originally I am scoring 50 points.. I counted 10 extra points for 489 visa.. And that is why I am not going on 189 visa..


----------



## farhanghani88

ICT System Test Engineer is only available in SA state.
ICT Business Analyst is available in SA and NSW states with no additional qualification. ICT Business Analyst is also available in independent SOL list.

What I am afraid of is that if I go for ICT System Test Engineer and do not get state invitation then my doors will be closed as this occupation is not available in any other state. I will have to look into updated state list after every quarter.

On other hand if I go for ICT Business Analyst and do not get state invitation then my doors will remain open for other states.

But right now ICT BA quota is on the end and till July 2014 no more state invitation will be issued. So I want to calculate the risk factor, if I go with ICT system Test Engineer. I am finding a person with the same case means who have exactly 50 points and he or she applied for SA state nomination and got it successfully with 4 years experience. It will increase my potential 

And I am also enquiring about the backup plan like change is assessment for another occupation is allowed if one do not get state nomination.


----------



## tanbd

Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes 

If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
Vetassess approval: 25 July.
SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec. 
Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


----------



## s_agrasen

Good to see this thread after a long time. I still remember when I started reading EF from this thread. 

Finally Got my visa on last Monday and Now, checking rates for Flights. Planning to move in first week of March, 2014. 

Best of luck for all EF waiting for Visa/SS.


----------



## Hedy

Congratulations for everyone granted the visa ) Hope soon everybody gets it. Keep sharing your experiences please.. Keep telling us how u find SA after you arrive..jobs opprotunity? Schools? Accomodations? Am sure information and advises will be very useful to all of us heading to SA .. cheers


----------



## adudecool

hi all,

First of all congrats to everyone getting the grand.. Auss visa process itself is a big test ..hats off to all the ppl clearing the test :clap2:

I have been having real bad time paying my visa fee. Need some help here.. have used two different card types and every time getting a decline msg due to some reason.

1> HDFC multicurrency card (VISA) AUD - Getting a message "Error declined". I followed with the bank and they are saying that the issue is from the merchant's end. Then requested for a forex plus card....

2> HDFC forex plus AUD card (VISA)- Getting a message "Unexpected failure" 

Has anyone from the forum payed visa fee using a card after 14th Dec? If yes was that a Visa card? 

Also can someone suggest what needs to be done in my case?

appreciate all your help

-alex


----------



## RRag

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
> Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec.
> Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


Congrats mate, I applied visa on 12th November, Still no response


----------



## Hedy

adudecool said:


> hi all,
> 
> First of all congrats to everyone getting the grand.. Auss visa process itself is a big test ..hats off to all the ppl clearing the test :clap2:
> 
> I have been having real bad time paying my visa fee. Need some help here.. have used two different card types and every time getting a decline msg due to some reason.
> 
> 1> HDFC multicurrency card (VISA) AUD - Getting a message "Error declined". I followed with the bank and they are saying that the issue is from the merchant's end. Then requested for a forex plus card....
> 
> 2> HDFC forex plus AUD card (VISA)- Getting a message "Unexpected failure"
> 
> Has anyone from the forum payed visa fee using a card after 14th Dec? If yes was that a Visa card?
> 
> Also can someone suggest what needs to be done in my case?
> 
> appreciate all your help
> 
> -alex


Alex; did you send them on the email I gave to you on the pm?


----------



## adudecool

Hedy said:


> Alex; did you send them on the email I gave to you on the pm?



Yes, I have written an email to the department.. But I do not expect a quick response from them as its holiday season .. So I took help from one of my frnds and have successfully made the payment thru a credit card.

I would suggest people not to go with Forex card..as its not working.. This could be a technical issue with visa and may take time to resolve.. Not very sure abt it.

For me..2 weeks of hard work wasted on top of that I will loose money when I surrender the card ..

Pls be careful friends 


-Alex


----------



## Hedy

Hi everyone.. how long it takes to allocate a CO after lodgement?


----------



## pshankam

Hi Hedy... I applied on 12th or so and waiting for CO... When did you? 

Am interested to know how long for CO to be assignes? 

Also did u upload PCC for ur native country and AU already? What is pending?

Thanks,
Pshankam


----------



## Hedy

pshankam said:


> Hi Hedy... I applied on 12th or so and waiting for CO... When did you?
> 
> Am interested to know how long for CO to be assignes?
> 
> Also did u upload PCC for ur native country and AU already? What is pending?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pshankam


I applied on 15th of December..all docs are uploaded except for pcc and medical


----------



## adudecool

Hi All, 

I was trying to upload my PCC .. I saw couple of options in the drop down for choosing a type of PCC..

1) Overseas Police Clearance - National
2) Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local

Which one do I choose? PCC has been issued by gov of india ministry of external Affairs regional passport office, thane

Regards
Alex


----------



## adudecool

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was trying to upload my PCC .. I saw couple of options in the drop down for choosing a type of PCC..
> 
> 1) Overseas Police Clearance - National
> 2) Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local
> 
> Which one do I choose? PCC has been issued by gov of india ministry of external Affairs regional passport office, thane
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Got answer for above, its

Overseas Police Clearance - National


----------



## umair236

Hi guys,
I am new to this forum, I have a small query if seniors can help or guide,
I did apply for SA state sponsorship in Sep 2013 and received a reply from SA in mid of November that they have put my application on hold due to the fact that DIAC has reduced the quota for my specified occupation (Telecom network Engineer). They will consider my application if DIAC re allocate quota,
Just wanted to check if there is any chance this year? Is there any other member on this forum in this situation, or anyone knows till what date SA have processed the applications.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## hcelgoog

hi, tanbd
how you grant your visa with out completing pcc ? is it possible?.


----------



## tanbd

hcelgoog said:


> hi, tanbd
> how you grant your visa with out completing pcc ? is it possible?.


Dude, you got it wrong, no where in my post I mentioned I didn't submitted PCC & received my grant without submitting it, in fact, I had submitted both AFP (As I stayed Australia more than 1 year) & my home country PCC. I uploaded both these 2 with all my uploaded docs at the very beginning, so I haven't put it on my time line. Hope you got your answer.


----------



## bobbz

Is there any possibility of re-allocation of quota in coming days or it will happen only on 1st July 2014 ?

I am interested in 225212 ICT Business Development Manager or 225213 ICT Sales Rep.


----------



## umair236

umair236 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum, I have a small query if seniors can help or guide,
> I did apply for SA state sponsorship in Sep 2013 and received a reply from SA in mid of November that they have put my application on hold due to the fact that DIAC has reduced the quota for my specified occupation (Telecom network Engineer). They will consider my application if DIAC re allocate quota,
> Just wanted to check if there is any chance this year? Is there any other member on this forum in this situation, or anyone knows till what date SA have processed the applications.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Seniors please reply...


----------



## shishir

umair236 said:


> Seniors please reply...


Hey Umair, I'm really sorry to inform u that usually SA doesn't increase the quota for any occupation at the middle of the year, at least I have never seen to do that in the last two years. Apparently, you will have to wait till July,2014.


----------



## umair236

shishir said:


> Hey Umair, I'm really sorry to inform u that usually SA doesn't increase the quota for any occupation at the middle of the year, at least I have never seen to do that in the last two years. Apparently, you will have to wait till July,2014.


Thanks for reply Shish it
So it means my application lol remain on hold till July 2014...


----------



## ShadyJawad

Guys, I have applied for SS in NSW last Nov. However, they seem that they are done with state sponsorship. Can i apply for South Australia SS with the same EOI while my application with NSW is in process?
Thanks guys.


----------



## Hedy

ShadyJawad said:


> Guys, I have applied for SS in NSW last Nov. However, they seem that they are done with state sponsorship. Can i apply for South Australia SS with the same EOI while my application with NSW is in process?
> Thanks guys.


Yes you can withdraw ur application through skillselect if u were not invited yet and apply on South Australia website.


----------



## ShadyJawad

Thanks Hedy!
What if i created multiple EOI? one EOI for each state. Any harm?


----------



## Hedy

ShadyJawad said:


> Thanks Hedy!
> What if i created multiple EOI? one EOI for each state. Any harm?


Am not sure of that.. but I think u can't do that.. as I initially applied for Western Australia then changed my mind to South .. I remember I had only to change my EOI the state preference .


----------



## Hedy

Hedy said:


> Am not sure of that.. but I think u can't do that.. as I initially applied for Western Australia then changed my mind to South .. I remember I had only to change my EOI the state preference .


I believe one of the experts may be much helpful and aware of the rules


----------



## Hedy

Almost 25 days since lodgement and CO allocated .. hmmmmm...


----------



## peanut48

Hedy said:


> Almost 25 days since lodgement and CO allocated .. hmmmmm...


Hi Hedy, did you get CO allocated in 25 days or did you mean its been 25 days and no co allocated?


----------



## Hedy

0z_dream said:


> Hedy,
> May i knw when did co allocated for you, me too i lodged on 12/12/13


Sorry ... CO NOT yet allocated  typo.. I lodged 15/12


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hello,

Can you pls confirm if SS is open now for Sydney/NSW? OR can u suggest any good SS opened so far for ACS Analyst Programmer.

Thanks,
Guri



Hedy said:


> Yes you can withdraw ur application through skillselect if u were not invited yet and apply on South Australia website.


----------



## tanbd

Hi guys!!! Hope everyone is doing great (those who already got their visa grant making your plan to move SA  Adelaide to be specific and those who still waiting, wishing you guys a speedy grant).

This post is little bit off topic but I thought as because quite a few of our mates still active in this thread even after getting their visa grant or moving to Adelaide they can put their inputs. Planning to move Adelaide by Feb and looking for Accommodation and wondering anyone has any idea or suggestion??? As initially I won't have car I'm looking for a share accommodation (own room) close to Adelaide CBD and within walking distance of transport (Bus/train) & shopping centre (Woolworth/Coles etc). Had a look in Gumtree and realestate.com.au but wondering anyone has any other suggestion?? Even anyone moving at the same time will happy to share a house if we can organise something. Let me know if anyone interested. Thanks guys.


----------



## rajikac

Hi All,

I got my grant today morning. Im an Old ACS applicant, I claimed my full experience to date. I didn't have any problem.


----------



## fahaditq8

so happy for u ,congrats bro could you please give us the detail of your CO ,when was the CO assigned and from which team CO initials ,and any contact with CO.


----------



## Blesse

Hi guys,

Great meeting all ...I had not visited this forum for sometime and happy to see many updates and grants..
Congrats for all those who have received the grant and All the best for those expecting..


----------



## rajikac

I don't know when was CO assigned. I went through a MARA agent. Anyway it was Team 2 Adelaide. CO was JS. 

Today morning CO has asked from my agent, which language has my wife done her degree so then they replied to her then about after 45 minutes I received the grant letter


----------



## Blesse

The wait begins


----------



## Blesse

Congrats Tanbd on your grant


----------



## tanbd

Blesse said:


> Congrats Tanbd on your grant


Thanks mate, appreciate  even I got active after a while, so what's the update on ur side??? CO assigned yet??? Wishing u a speedy grant & hope to catch up for coffee in Adelaide soon. Keep us posted & best wishes


----------



## Surfer127

Hi - any news on occupation list updation !! I am asking for the mid year update.. where they add/open a few occupation


----------



## Jango911

Dear Mates,

Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## dreamsaia

Is there anyone who applied for VISA after 9th of November and they have either been assigned with CO or got VISA. I applied for VISA on 9th of November and now it has been more than 2 months that I am waiting for CO to be assigned. My consultant earlier apprised me that DIAC was closed from 25th Dec to 5th of Jan and now they are saying that most of the staff is on leave till 15th of Jan. 

Could someone please confirm me of the CO allocation and VISA grant dates.


----------



## dreamsaia

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congrats Jangz and many more who received grant in last few days....!!


----------



## Jango911

dreamsaia said:


> Congrats Jangz and many more who received grant in last few days....!!



Thanks MATE!!! . . .:hug:


----------



## dreamsaia

Is there anyone who applied for VISA after 9th of November and they have either been assigned with CO or got VISA. I applied for VISA on 9th of November and now it has been more than 2 months that I am waiting for CO to be assigned. My consultant earlier apprised me that DIAC was closed from 25th Dec to 5th of Jan and now they are saying that most of the staff is on leave till 15th of Jan. 

Could someone please confirm me of the CO allocation and VISA grant dates.


----------



## Jango911

dreamsaia said:


> Is there anyone who applied for VISA after 9th of November and they have either been assigned with CO or got VISA. I applied for VISA on 9th of November and now it has been more than 2 months that I am waiting for CO to be assigned. My consultant earlier apprised me that DIAC was closed from 25th Dec to 5th of Jan and now they are saying that most of the staff is on leave till 15th of Jan.
> 
> Could someone please confirm me of the CO allocation and VISA grant dates.


Plz share your timelines in signature !


----------



## blackmarch

dreamsaia said:


> Is there anyone who applied for VISA after 9th of November and they have either been assigned with CO or got VISA. I applied for VISA on 9th of November and now it has been more than 2 months that I am waiting for CO to be assigned. My consultant earlier apprised me that DIAC was closed from 25th Dec to 5th of Jan and now they are saying that most of the staff is on leave till 15th of Jan.
> 
> Could someone please confirm me of the CO allocation and VISA grant dates.


I am facing the same problem, till now no CO allocate.All documents recieved except 
Pcc and medical not submit yet.


----------



## Hedy

blackmarch said:


> I am facing the same problem, till now no CO allocate.All documents recieved except
> Pcc and medical not submit yet.


I applied on 15/12.. no co assigned yet also. So, by this rhythm. . I should expect a CO to be allocated by minimum February 2014!


----------



## adudecool

Hedy said:


> I applied on 15/12.. no co assigned yet also. So, by this rhythm. . I should expect a CO to be allocated by minimum February 2014!


Hi Hedy,

Yes, it could be end of Jan or early Feb.. As per DIBP CO allocation timelines for 190 visa is 7 weeks. Many who logged visa end of Nov and early Dec 13 are yet to get CO allocated .. usually i have noticed that it takes round about a month but with Christmas and year end, you can add 10-15 days more to it. 

cheers
alex


----------



## Hedy

adudecool said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Yes, it could be end of Jan or early Feb.. As per DIBP CO allocation timelines for 190 visa is 7 weeks. Many who logged visa end of Nov and early Dec 13 are yet to get CO allocated .. usually i have noticed that it takes round about a month but with Christmas and year end, you can add 10-15 days more to it.
> 
> cheers
> alex


Same timing for 489?


----------



## adudecool

Hedy said:


> Same timing for 489?


Yes, I think so, check the link below.

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


----------



## adudecool

adudecool said:


> Yes, I think so, check the link below.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


Sorry below is the correct link showing CO allocation timeline.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## gbr

I would like to know when the medicals can be done. Is this before or after CO allocation? Don't we have to wait for the CO to give an intimation as to when the medicals should be done? It would be great if someone can clarify this point. Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack

Hi 

Who asks for proof of funds ? DIBP or SA? 

Does everyone get asked about the minimum funds requirement or is it at random that they ask us to show the minimum funds required?


----------



## adudecool

gbr said:


> I would like to know when the medicals can be done. Is this before or after CO allocation? Don't we have to wait for the CO to give an intimation as to when the medicals should be done? It would be great if someone can clarify this point. Thanks


From what I have read of on DIBP website.. One can do medicals on their own only before visa is logged .. If you have already logged the visa application you have to wait for the CO .. Expat members, correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers 
Alex


----------



## gbr

lovetosmack said:


> Hi
> 
> Who asks for proof of funds ? DIBP or SA?
> 
> Does everyone get asked about the minimum funds requirement or is it at random that they ask us to show the minimum funds required?


Proof of funds may be asked by the state. It will not be asked for most cases. 
States like Vic and Nsw make it a mandatory requirement. Usually, SA is ok with the signed declaration


----------



## gbr

adudecool said:


> From what I have read of on DIBP website.. One can do medicals on their own only before visa is logged .. If you have already logged the visa application you have to wait for the CO .. Expat members, correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Cheers
> Alex


Thanks, adudecool. Can you send the link of the relevant page in the dibp site. I couldnt find it.


----------



## lovetosmack

gbr said:


> Thanks, adudecool. Can you send the link of the relevant page in the dibp site. I couldnt find it.


Gbr.. Thanks for the info. Can you let me know how often do we get asked the funds. I'm still curious.


Regarding the medicals before visa, Follow the instructions here for going through the medicals before lodging your visa.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm#sub-heading-1

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_


----------



## tanbd

gbr said:


> I would like to know when the medicals can be done. Is this before or after CO allocation? Don't we have to wait for the CO to give an intimation as to when the medicals should be done? It would be great if someone can clarify this point. Thanks


Hi gbr, its better to upload PCC and finish ur medical as soon as u can. This will speed up the process and ur CO will able to provide u direct grant if he/she satisfy with ur other necessary documents.

I can tell u my experience, I had uploaded my PCC at the very beginning but wasn't able to complete my medical as my medical referral letter had some mistake. So I had to wait for my co to assign & after that I informed her to correct it. She rectify the problem but asked me not to do my medical until requested. After necessary checks she requested me to submit my medical and when it got cleared I was granted visa. So it takes sometime to get the whole process, Whereas few other members those who uploaded their medical upfront was fortunate enough to get direct grant. So it's upto u. If u don't mind delay than wait for CO (when required they will request u to submit it), if not u upload ur medical, it will probably speed up ur application process. Now the decision is upto u.


----------



## gbr

tanbd said:


> Hi gbr, its better to upload PCC and finish ur medical as soon as u can. This will speed up the process and ur CO will able to provide u direct grant if he/she satisfy with ur other necessary documents.
> 
> I can tell u my experience, I had uploaded my PCC at the very beginning but wasn't able to complete my medical as my medical referral letter had some mistake. So I had to wait for my co to assign & after that I informed her to correct it. She rectify the problem but asked me not to do my medical until requested. After necessary checks she requested me to submit my medical and when it got cleared I was granted visa. So it takes sometime to get the whole process, Whereas few other members those who uploaded their medical upfront was fortunate enough to get direct grant. So it's upto u. If u don't mind delay than wait for CO (when required they will request u to submit it), if not u upload ur medical, it will probably speed up ur application process. Now the decision is upto u.


Thx, tanbd. I noticed that ur co alloc was 10-oct and med req was on 03-dec. Thats quite a gap. When was the correction on med request form completed. My agent is suggesting to wait for CO to ask for meds. Thats why i cant proceed.


----------



## lovetosmack

*South Australia State Sponsorship Tracker*

Hi

Is there an google docs excel spreadsheet tracker for SA SS applicants to track their progress like they have for NSW or other states? I have looked through the threads and see that there have been multiple broken links.

TIA


----------



## dreamsaia

*Happy Lohri to everyone* and I would surely like to share one of the best moments of my life with you all friends.

It's a *VISA Grant* and that too direct. I had been waiting for CO to be assigned since almost one month and luckily to my surprise I received the Grant directly.

Process was very long and wait made me very frustrated, especially this last one month.
However, it's a belief on *Sai Baba* that really worked and finally we have a grant today. 

Special thanks to this group and you all for resolving all my queries during this long wait.


----------



## Hedy

dreamsaia said:


> Happy Lohri to everyone and I would surely like to share one of the best moments of my life with you all friends.
> 
> It's a VISA Grant and that too direct. I had been waiting for CO to be assigned since almost one month and luckily to my surprise I received the Grant directly.
> 
> Process was very long and wait made me very frustrated, especially this last one month.
> However, it's a belief on Sai Baba that really worked and finally we have a grant today.
> 
> Special thanks to this group and you all for resolving all my queries during this long wait.


Hey ! Congratulations !! Best of luck. 
When did you lodge?


----------



## dreamsaia

Hedy said:


> Hey ! Congratulations !! Best of luck.
> When did you lodge?


Thank you very much Hedy for your wishes. I lodged my VISA on 9th of Nov and uploaded PCC and Medical little later.

Nevertheless, I also wish you a speedy grant and good luck for the smooth process.


----------



## Hedy

dreamsaia said:


> Thank you very much Hedy for your wishes. I lodged my VISA on 9th of Nov and uploaded PCC and Medical little later.
> 
> Nevertheless, I also wish you a speedy grant and good luck for the smooth process.


Thank you dear . Time to celebrate the grant.. keep posting your insights even when u arrive to the new land  best of luck.


----------



## dreamsaia

Hedy said:


> Thank you dear . Time to celebrate the grant.. keep posting your insights even when u arrive to the new land  best of luck.


Thanks Hedy. I will surely be connected to everyone here and would be moving by May/June'14. I also hope to meet all my friends from this group in SA and plan a Barb'Q party. eace::grouphug:

Waiting to hear more good news from you all


----------



## bobbz

dreamsaia said:


> *Happy Lohri to everyone* and I would surely like to share one of the best moments of my life with you all friends.
> 
> It's a *VISA Grant* and that too direct. I had been waiting for CO to be assigned since almost one month and luckily to my surprise I received the Grant directly.
> 
> Process was very long and wait made me very frustrated, especially this last one month.
> However, it's a belief on *Sai Baba* that really worked and finally we have a grant today.
> 
> Special thanks to this group and you all for resolving all my queries during this long wait.


Congratulations on the Visa Grant 

I am also targeting 222512 in SA or alternatively 225213 in ACT. My VetAssess application was submitted on 18/11/2013, awaiting for the result.

Can you tell me whether any of the following IELTS test results will be acceptable in SA...

Test 1) Listening-9.0 Reading-7.0 Writing-7.5 Speaking-6.5 Overall-7.5
Test 2) Listening-7.5 Reading-6.5 Writing-6.0 Speaking-7.0 Overall-7.0

I had appeared in the Test 2 because I was told that I need minimum 7.0 in speaking as well as overall but I see your speaking score was 6.5 as in my Attempt 1....


----------



## dreamsaia

bobbz said:


> Congratulations on the Visa Grant
> 
> I am also targeting 222512 in SA or alternatively 225213 in ACT. My VetAssess application was submitted on 18/11/2013, awaiting for the result.
> 
> Can you tell me whether any of the following IELTS test results will be acceptable in SA...
> 
> Test 1) Listening-9.0 Reading-7.0 Writing-7.5 Speaking-6.5 Overall-7.5
> Test 2) Listening-7.5 Reading-6.5 Writing-6.0 Speaking-7.0 Overall-7.0
> 
> I had appeared in the Test 2 because I was told that I need minimum 7.0 in speaking as well as overall but I see your speaking score was 6.5 as in my Attempt 1....



Hello Bobbz,

Thanks for your wishes. And as per my understanding SA prefers overall 7.5 and above and ACT prefers minimum 7 in Speaking. So if you are going for SA, go ahead with Test 1 score and if you are going for ACT, go ahead with Test 2 score.

However I still think you have better scores in Test 1 than Test 2 so Test 1 score holds little more weight age than Test 2 score as per my understanding.

And please don't stick to IELTS score only because I truly believe that their marking is surely not flawless. Their process of marking certainly has some glitch and BC or IDP deliberately give less score in one section perhaps to make money.
Many of my friends have experienced that despite having very very good communication skills. 

So go ahead with the one mentioned above and make your application flawless by feeding experience details etc. and keep your fingers crossed. All the very best for the smooth process and the VISA-PR.

Best,
Dreamsaia


----------



## lovetosmack

lovetosmack said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there an google docs excel spreadsheet tracker for SA SS applicants to track their progress like they have for NSW or other states? I have looked through the threads and see that there have been multiple broken links.
> 
> TIA


Anyone???


----------



## Rahul.ch

Really hoping that the SA SS sol refreshes this month. If not will have to wait till august 14 and face another diac fees increase..


----------



## yasin

Rahul.ch said:


> Really hoping that the SA SS sol refreshes this month. If not will have to wait till august 14 and face another diac fees increase..


Could you post that link where we can check that again please. TIA


----------



## Rahul.ch

Link for? The fees increase? The DIAC fees increase is an annual ritual that it follows..went through a huge increment last year, probably will be a couple of hundred $$ more this year.


----------



## bobbz

yasin said:


> Could you post that link where we can check that again please. TIA


I believe you're asking about the link where you can check the status of your occupation in different states... its ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)


----------



## Jango911

*New Thread for Telecom SA-Adelaide Migrants*

Dear All,

I have started a new thread for Telecom SA-Adelaide Migrants below; please join for the fruitful discussion to gain mutual benefits

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...315274-2014-telecom-starters-sa-adelaide.html

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## yasin

263111 in SA and WA had been restricted/closed recently. Any idea on how usual doors can be opened back again? Approximate time frame that they usually re-open slots ? Appreciate your quoted reply. TIA


----------



## sahil772

dreamsaia said:


> *Happy Lohri to everyone* and I would surely like to share one of the best moments of my life with you all friends.
> 
> It's a *VISA Grant* and that too direct. I had been waiting for CO to be assigned since almost one month and luckily to my surprise I received the Grant directly.
> 
> Process was very long and wait made me very frustrated, especially this last one month.
> However, it's a belief on *Sai Baba* that really worked and finally we have a grant today.
> 
> Special thanks to this group and you all for resolving all my queries during this long wait.


Congrats Dreamaia....Happy for you mate....


----------



## fahaditq8

I got the request from my CO to upload form 80 and some more experience proof like salaries credit in to the bank all this was reuested two days a go uploaded n emailed. them back that i uploaded, so i guess some work is going on lets hope to hear some good news soon.

Thanks will keep you guys updated


----------



## Hedy

fahaditq8 said:


> I got the request from my CO to upload form 80 and some more experience proof like salaries credit in to the bank all this was reuested two days a go uploaded n emailed. them back that i uploaded, so i guess some work is going on lets hope to hear some good news soon.
> 
> Thanks will keep you guys updated


Hi, can I ask when had you lodged?


----------



## fahaditq8

Sure its my signature, got invited on 1st and applied. The same day, waited 2 months no CO NEWS CALLED. DIAC and they told me case with team 8 EMAILED. Them but no news until two days back.

Hope i helped. Any other question will be glad to answer


----------



## Hedy

fahaditq8 said:


> Sure its my signature, got invited on 1st and applied. The same day, waited 2 months no CO NEWS CALLED. DIAC and they told me case with team 8 EMAILED. Them but no news until two days back.
> 
> Hope i helped. Any other question will be glad to answer


Am on mobile and donnu why I cant see signatures..


----------



## fahaditq8

Ohh ok well on mobile u will not see that. To see signature always go to the site


----------



## Hedy

fahaditq8 said:


> Ohh ok well on mobile u will not see that. To see signature always go to the site


Oh ! Ok. Thank you


----------



## navm

fahaditq8 said:


> Sure its my signature, got invited on 1st and applied. The same day, waited 2 months no CO NEWS CALLED. DIAC and they told me case with team 8 EMAILED. Them but no news until two days back.
> 
> Hope i helped. Any other question will be glad to answer


Dear fahaditq8

your signature shows
EOI | invited 28 oct
Loged 1 oct


----------



## fahaditq8

sorry its 28 sep ,thanks for the correction and lodged is correct 1st oct


----------



## dreamsaia

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Dreamaia....Happy for you mate....


Thank you very much Sahil for your wishes...and have you moved or still few more days to go...

I will contact you offline to discuss things in detail...so much home work to do before I move


----------



## tanbd

dreamsaia said:


> *Happy Lohri to everyone* and I would surely like to share one of the best moments of my life with you all friends.
> 
> It's a *VISA Grant* and that too direct. I had been waiting for CO to be assigned since almost one month and luckily to my surprise I received the Grant directly.
> 
> Process was very long and wait made me very frustrated, especially this last one month.
> However, it's a belief on *Sai Baba* that really worked and finally we have a grant today.
> 
> Special thanks to this group and you all for resolving all my queries during this long wait.


Congratulation mate  hope to catch up with few of you guys (maybe for coffee or something) in Adelaide soon.


----------



## chris5550

dreamsaia said:


> *Happy Lohri to everyone* and I would surely like to share one of the best moments of my life with you all friends.
> 
> It's a *VISA Grant* and that too direct. I had been waiting for CO to be assigned since almost one month and luckily to my surprise I received the Grant directly.
> 
> Process was very long and wait made me very frustrated, especially this last one month.
> However, it's a belief on *Sai Baba* that really worked and finally we have a grant today.
> 
> Special thanks to this group and you all for resolving all my queries during this long wait.


Congrats mate!


----------



## sahil772

dreamsaia said:


> Thank you very much Sahil for your wishes...and have you moved or still few more days to go...
> 
> I will contact you offline to discuss things in detail...so much home work to do before I move


I will be landing Adelaide on 29 Jan. So when are you planning to move. 

Sure mate, happy to be connected with you


----------



## lovetosmack

Can someone let me know if currently offshore Indian graduates with Indian experience are eligible to apply for SS from South Australia?


----------



## dreamsaia

chris5550 said:


> Congrats mate!


Thank you very much Chris and all the best to you for smooth processing and VISA grant


----------



## dreamsaia

sahil772 said:


> I will be landing Adelaide on 29 Jan. So when are you planning to move.
> 
> Sure mate, happy to be connected with you


Hey Sahil,

I am planning to move by May end or June first week. Have to sort out many things before I move there and I also learnt that Job scene particularly in Adelaide is not that promising. 

Still, I am ready for any odd job and hoping things to be better there. 

I will contact you soon.

Best Regards,
dreamsaia


----------



## Hedy

Everytime I read that job opportunities in adelaide are a challenge; I got scared and frightened !! Is it for all types of jobs or specific ones only :S what are your insights guys?


----------



## yasin

I know somebody who is now in Adelaide that spent 4 months before he secured a job related to his line of field.  After 2 months time of working, his wife and kid then joined him. Wife got some job immediately on her first month of stay, atleast something that can help her fam.


----------



## Hedy

yasin said:


> I know somebody who is now in Adelaide that spent 4 months before he secured a job related to his line of field.  After 2 months time of working, his wife and kid then joined him. Wife got some job immediately on her first month of stay, atleast something that can help her fam.


Oh that is something that gives a hope.. we can bear to stay jobless for a maximum of three months. .so hopefully within that period we would be able to secure a job. . At least one of us (finger crossed)


----------



## san89

Hi is civil design engineer


----------



## gbr

I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move, but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


----------



## Hedy

Obviously some one in DIBP looked at my application finally, I found status for attached documents changed to " received" with dates beside it on 6/1/2014. Although no CO was allocated till now, but this is a good sign I think.


----------



## tanbd

gbr said:


> I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move, but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


Congratulation gbr  enjoy the feeling mate!!


----------



## gbr

tanbd said:


> Congratulation gbr  enjoy the feeling mate!!


Thanks, tanbd.


----------



## Rizwan125

*489 Family Sponsered South Australia*

Dear Experts,

i submitted EOI with 60 points as Mechanical Engineer on 13 Dec..

As per 16 Dec Results upto 11 Dec EOI Invited but with 60 cut-off points

As per 13 Jan Results upto 11 January Invited but with 65 cut-off points

Any-one in Similar Boat???

What are chances in upcoming round on 27 january


----------



## pshankam

Hedy said:


> Obviously some one in DIBP looked at my application finally, I found status for attached documents changed to " received" with dates beside it on 6/1/2014. Although no CO was allocated till now, but this is a good sign I think.


Hi Hedy,
Where can you see the status of this? I mean which site do you have to log into and how would you know if a CO has been assigned to you.

Ta,
Shankam


----------



## Hedy

pshankam said:


> Hi Hedy,
> Where can you see the status of this? I mean which site do you have to log into and how would you know if a CO has been assigned to you.
> 
> Ta,
> Shankam


It is your immiaccount. Remember when u attached each document it writes beside it "required" even when attached! Now it changed to "received" and with a date beside it.


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Hedy said:


> It is your immiaccount. Remember when u attached each document it writes beside it "required" even when attached! Now it changed to "received" and with a date beside it.


Hi Hedy,

Same thing happened with my account also, I can also see "received" with date beside it. Does it mean that CO is allocated?
If No, then how would I come to know when CO will be allocated


----------



## Hedy

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Same thing happened with my account also, I can also see "received" with date beside it. Does it mean that CO is allocated?
> If No, then how would I come to know when CO will be allocated


I think it mens CO will be allocated shortly. They will send an email by the contacts of your case officer.


----------



## bobbz

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Bobbz,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. And as per my understanding SA prefers overall 7.5 and above and ACT prefers minimum 7 in Speaking. So if you are going for SA, go ahead with Test 1 score and if you are going for ACT, go ahead with Test 2 score.
> 
> However I still think you have better scores in Test 1 than Test 2 so Test 1 score holds little more weight age than Test 2 score as per my understanding.
> 
> And please don't stick to IELTS score only because I truly believe that their marking is surely not flawless. Their process of marking certainly has some glitch and BC or IDP deliberately give less score in one section perhaps to make money.
> Many of my friends have experienced that despite having very very good communication skills.
> 
> So go ahead with the one mentioned above and make your application flawless by feeding experience details etc. and keep your fingers crossed. All the very best for the smooth process and the VISA-PR.
> 
> Best,
> Dreamsaia


Hi Dreamsaia,

Thanks for the detailed reply... kindly help with a few more queries...

VetAssess result for 225212 (ICT BDM) is still awaited... should I take out the skill assessment for ICT Sales Representative (225213) which was there in CSOL list of both SA & ACT last year ?

Apart from the above 2 occupations, can I consider any other occupations ?

Any possibility of Jan update of occupation list. I believe SA List was not updated at this time of the year for the last 2 years. Any hope from ACT? or should we wait until 1st July 2014?

With regards,

Bobbz


----------



## fahaditq8

Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
Any questions please ask
CO HG


----------



## Hedy

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
> Any questions please ask
> CO HG


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## yasin

Anyone can confirm if SA and WA had closed 263111 for invitations (189/190) ? If this is true, do they normally open the invitation every 6 months or 1 year?


----------



## dreamsaia

bobbz said:


> Hi Dreamsaia,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply... kindly help with a few more queries...
> 
> VetAssess result for 225212 (ICT BDM) is still awaited... should I take out the skill assessment for ICT Sales Representative (225213) which was there in CSOL list of both SA & ACT last year ?
> 
> Apart from the above 2 occupations, can I consider any other occupations ?
> 
> Any possibility of Jan update of occupation list. I believe SA List was not updated at this time of the year for the last 2 years. Any hope from ACT? or should we wait until 1st July 2014?
> 
> With regards,
> 
> Bobbz


Hello Bobbz,

As per my view and knowledge, one should wait till 1st of July 2014 for skill to re-open. But make sure that you will have all the other documents ready for applying in 225212 by 1st July. 225212 was also there in SA and ACT list and has better edge than sales representative in terms of no. of applicants. 

Just wait till July and be ready for the invitation. It will surely happen with you mate and we will meet in SA :fingerscrossed:
All the best 

Best,
Dreamsaia


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi guys,

Can you please advise on how long it might take to get nomination from SA with 60 points?


----------



## depende

Hello guys,

I would like to apply for SA State nomination Visa 190. I know that SA also accepts skills assessment that is expired.
So if SA accepts my application and I get my EOI invitation do you think that DIBP will also accept my expired skills assessment?

Thanks!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi I'm planning to apply for SA nomination for ANZCSO code 261314 in July 2014.

Can any body suggest how it's for software testers and availabilty of jobs for software tester. 

can someone help me in designing my cv accourding to south australia cv format


----------



## Hedy

Hi, anyone lodged their visa around mid of december and had a CO allocated? Am still waiting till now and no response from DIBP?!


----------



## Blesse

Hi guys,

I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant. 

I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application. 

As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65. 

My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".

I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".

kindly advice


----------



## Hedy

Blesse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
> I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant.
> 
> I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application.
> 
> As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65.
> 
> My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".
> 
> I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".
> 
> kindly advice


I hope someone reply to your query as soon! That is really worrying! As am also claiming points for five years experience though vetassess assessed three years only!


----------



## dreamsaia

Blesse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
> I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant.
> 
> I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application.
> 
> As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65.
> 
> My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".
> 
> I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".
> 
> kindly advice


Hey mate,

Don't panic at all. Go ahead and ask your CO to proceed with 65 points. Minimum required points are 60 (including SA invitation). So you still have an edge with 65 points and holds a very good chance to receive PR. I think, CO intention wouldreggers: be to speed up the process and grant you the VISA in next couple of days.

You surely gonna get it.

Best,
Dreamsaia


----------



## dreamsaia

Hedy said:


> I hope someone reply to your query as soon! That is really worrying! As am also claiming points for five years experience though vetassess assessed three years only!


Hey Hedy,

I claimed for 5 years of experience in my VISA application (60 points with state invitation) and VETASSES had only approved one year of my work. However VETASSES qualified my education as highly relevant so their criteria of 1 year of experience + highly relevant 4 years of qualification hold meaning here. Had it not been highly relevant and was considered at required level, VETASSES would have verified my previous experiences. So just to sum up, it has to be combination. I hope this clarifies your anxiety now.

Just wait and Grant will be sent to you soon. :thumb:


----------



## Hedy

dreamsaia said:


> Hey Hedy,
> 
> I claimed for 5 years of experience in my VISA application (60 points with state invitation) and VETASSES had only approved one year of my work. However VETASSES qualified my education as highly relevant so their criteria of 1 year of experience + highly relevant 4 years of qualification hold meaning here. Had it not been highly relevant and was considered at required level, VETASSES would have verified my previous experiences. So just to sum up, it has to be combination. I hope this clarifies your anxiety now.
> 
> Just wait and Grant will be sent to you soon. :thumb:


Oh!! That should be a relief so far!! Thank you very much. I hope a CO would be allocated to me soon as the wait is getting longer and the panic as well


----------



## Ozbabe

Blesse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
> I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant.
> 
> I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application.
> 
> As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65.
> 
> My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".
> 
> I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".
> 
> kindly advice


I agree with Dreamsaia, I suggest you accept the reduction. Some other CO would have refused your application, but this one seems good. So agree and move on ith your application


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> Oh!! That should be a relief so far!! Thank you very much. I hope a CO would be allocated to me soon as the wait is getting longer and the panic as well


I suggest you thread with care. I have heard of a few cases that have been refused on that basis. As they usually say you can only claim points for years which assessment body classified as skilled. It also depends on the discretion of the CO.


----------



## Ozbabe

I am asking again please as i did not get any response.

Can anyone advise how long SA takes to nominate one with 60 points? My code is below in my signature


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> I suggest you thread with care. I have heard of a few cases that have been refused on that basis. As they usually say you can only claim points for years which assessment body classified as skilled. It also depends on the discretion of the CO.


Was it written anywhere that only claiming for years assessed by vetassess?


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> I am asking again please as i did not get any response.
> 
> Can anyone advise how long SA takes to nominate one with 60 points? My code is below in my signature


It took 3 weeks for me; 489 invitation.


----------



## Blesse

Ozbabe said:


> I agree with Dreamsaia, I suggest you accept the reduction. Some other CO would have refused your application, but this one seems good. So agree and move on ith your application


Thanks friends for your suggestion. Even I feel the same, but my agent in arising the doubt and says it to be a huge risk.. will there be a question of false claim..


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> Was it written anywhere that only claiming for years assessed by vetassess?


When filling the EOI, it is stated int the instructions there, that one should only uses years of experience the assessment body has deemed as skilled. It should apply to all; ACS, VATASSES etc. Also when applying to SA for nomination something similar is stated there.

I have seen cases where after CO's see applicants still qualify after deducting the 'extra years' , they go ahead and eventually grant visas all other things being equal.


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> It took 3 weeks for me; 489 invitation.


Thanks for your response.


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> When filling the EOI, it is stated int the instructions there, that one should only uses years of experience the assessment body has deemed as skilled. It should apply to all; ACS, VATASSES etc. Also when applying to SA for nomination something similar is stated there.
> 
> I have seen cases where after CO's see applicants still qualify after deducting the 'extra years' , they go ahead and eventually grant visas all other things being equal.


I dont have extra years actually. Am claiming 60 points including the five years experience am claiming points for.


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> I dont have extra years actually. Am claiming 60 points including the five years experience am claiming points for.


I pray it all goes well with you. Like someone said the other day, if they need your skills then you are good to go.

Best wishes


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi Guys,

It's gone really quiet here. Has anyone got nomination in the past one-two weeks? Please share your experience


----------



## pshankam

CO assigned. Hedi watch out u shud hear soon.

Thx Shankam


----------



## Hedy

pshankam said:


> CO assigned. Hedi watch out u shud hear soon.
> 
> Thx Shankam


It happened ))) CO assigned to ..Lisa frpm brisban team ...


----------



## Savatage

Ozbabe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's gone really quiet here. Has anyone got nomination in the past one-two weeks? Please share your experience


Hi , i received my invitation two days back on 03/02. application (190) submitted on 08/01. Good luck.


----------



## Ozbabe

Savatage said:


> Hi , i received my invitation two days back on 03/02. application (190) submitted on 08/01. Good luck.


Gr8! Congrats! Ho many points do you have?


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats Hedy and pshankam on CO allocation


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats Hedy and pshankam on CO allocation


Thank u


----------



## Savatage

Ozbabe said:


> Gr8! Congrats! Ho many points do you have?


60 points including 5 points for SS. BTW SA is the perfect choice nowadays. Hats off to those guys .


----------



## Ozbabe

Savatage said:


> 60 points including 5 points for SS. BTW SA is the perfect choice nowadays. Hats off to those guys .


How nice. That's really encouraging.

Best wishes for the rest of the process


----------



## pshankam

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats Hedy and pshankam on CO allocation


Thanks. Meds booked for 14th.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats Hedy and pshankam on CO allocation


Hey Ozbabe,

I believe we both are in the same boat, I had applied for SA SS / EOI on 28/01 and since then no update.... I came to know that SA is very prompt in sending invite but I dont think thats the case ;-)... lets wait and watch.

My profession (Sales and Marketing Manager) was in high priority in Jan 14 and its in medium now.

Sanjeev


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Hey Ozbabe,
> 
> I believe we both are in the same boat, I had applied for SA SS / EOI on 28/01 and since then no update.... I came to know that SA is very prompt in sending invite but I dont think thats the case ;-)... lets wait and watch.
> 
> My profession (Sales and Marketing Manager) was in high priority in Jan 14 and its in medium now.
> 
> Sanjeev


Well I hope they do not take more than two weeks. Some state take months. However their website's update this last Monday says they are dealing with cases as submitted as at December 24th 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times 

But we have now seen an invite for a January 8 application so I believe we will get something next week by God's grace. So yea let's wait...


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> Well I hope they do not take more than two weeks. Some state take months. However their website's update this last Monday says they are dealing with cases as submitted as at December 24th
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times
> 
> But we have now seen an invite for a January 8 application so I believe we will get something next week by God's grace. So yea let's wait...


I believe you are referring to 189 whereas my case is 190 wherein they can invite anytime (this is my understanding) yours is 189 or 190


----------



## Hedy

I got CO allocated yesterday.. she requested medical, pcc, form 80, form1221 for all applicants..plus a couple of documents were uploaded already but obviously missed in their system.

Do you think that should be a good sign?


----------



## Hedy

pshankam said:


> Thanks. Meds booked for 14th.


And I booked our medical on the 15th ..
Wish us luck


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Hedy said:


> I got CO allocated yesterday.. she requested medical, pcc, form 80, form1221 for all applicants..plus a couple of documents were uploaded already but obviously missed in their system.
> 
> Do you think that should be a good sign?


Yes that's a good sign !! All the best


----------



## Hedy

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Yes that's a good sign !! All the best


Thank you.. I have a nightmare called visa rejection


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Hedy said:


> Thank you.. I have a nightmare called visa rejection


Nah, be positive and all will be fine !! Believe in yourself and in god !!


----------



## Hedy

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Nah, be positive and all will be fine !! Believe in yourself and in god !!


Sure of course u r right.. maybe if I had an agent would not worry that much.. but I did it alll and am proud


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> I believe you are referring to 189 whereas my case is 190 wherein they can invite anytime (this is my understanding) yours is 189 or 190


No I am referring to 190 South Australia nomination. It seems you didn't check the link I pasted.


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> I got CO allocated yesterday.. she requested medical, pcc, form 80, form1221 for all applicants..plus a couple of documents were uploaded already but obviously missed in their system.
> 
> Do you think that should be a good sign?


Yea I believe so:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> No I am referring to 190 South Australia nomination. It seems you didn't check the link I pasted.


Sorry I didn't as I am communicating from my hand held device :')


----------



## pshankam

Usually once u give meds n docs to CO how long to knownif visa is granted. Any idea.


----------



## Najhass

*SA SS - 190 - Corporate General Manager*

Hi,
Just joined the group and wanted some feedback on a few questions

Got a positive assessment from AIM as Corporate General Manager and IELTS score of 7 plus in each band, now i have applied for SS to SA on January 17th. I know the SA website states it takes average 4 weeks so is that really the case?

Secondly, CGM code is at high availability in SA, but has anyone applied and gotten a positive sponsorship from SA. If you can share your timelines.

So what do you think are the chances for getting a positive response and when.

P.S. just a back ground that i have an MBA degree (majors in Finance) and have more than 11 years of experience last 6 of which are as General Manager (Director Operations) position managing a work force of over 500 people. So i am assuming that i fulfill the experience criteria.


----------



## Razaqng

Hello everyone,am glad to announce my arrival in Adelaide on the 5th of february, 2014.I now have an accommodation and am willing to share the room with whoever is interested.

Thanks


----------



## Jango911

Razaqng said:


> Hello everyone,am glad to announce my arrival in Adelaide on the 5th of February, 2014.I now have an accommodation and am willing to share the room with whoever is interested.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Raza good to know that you have reached could please check my below queries 

I'm planning to move to Adelaide sometime soon.lane:

*Accommodation* :noidea:
I have been looking around some BnB sites for some options, but haven't found a convenient one to my likings . . . secondly what about the shared accommodation options for a family of 4 with school going kids 

*Starters Fund*:heh:
I will be moving with my wife n 2 kids, what is the initial financial support one can expect from Centrelink? The tentative amount and how fast does it get activated 

*Job Market*
I was wondering which is the best time to land for a job in SA-Adelaide, specially Telecom related . . .:confused2: Are there any Telecom Head offices in Adelaide CBD area like vendors (Ericsson, Huawei) etc. or operators Optus, Telstra etc. :eyebrows: What sort of months or the quarter of the year is the best to be recognized for an opening . . . meaning what the general trend 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Hedy

Razaqng said:


> Hello everyone,am glad to announce my arrival in Adelaide on the 5th of february, 2014.I now have an accommodation and am willing to share the room with whoever is interested.
> 
> Thanks


Good news.. congratulations .. keep us updated in your experience .. will help all of us when we are there too  good luck


----------



## Blesse

HI Guys,

Glory be to God!!

VISA GRANT :bounce: 

I am immensely happy to share my joy of receiving a grant on my Visa with all of you. It had been a long journey to reach the destination where we are now and a hope foe a beautiful future now on.

I am obliged to thank all the good hearted friends in this forum for their untiring support throughout this journey and especially providing valuable advice on some most crucial decision .

Past one week wait was particularly nervous ,after accepting for a point deduction but now there no bound for our joy.
I thank all one again.

:cheer2: :lalala:	:cheer2: :lalala: :cheer2:


----------



## Razaqng

Jango911 said:


> Hi Raza good to know that you have reached could please check my below queries
> 
> I'm planning to move to Adelaide sometime soon.lane:
> 
> *Accommodation* :noidea:
> I have been looking around some BnB sites for some options, but haven't found a convenient one to my likings . . . secondly what about the shared accommodation options for a family of 4 with school going kids
> 
> *Starters Fund*:heh:
> I will be moving with my wife n 2 kids, what is the initial financial support one can expect from Centrelink? The tentative amount and how fast does it get activated
> 
> *Job Market*
> I was wondering which is the best time to land for a job in SA-Adelaide, specially Telecom related . . .:confused2: Are there any Telecom Head offices in Adelaide CBD area like vendors (Ericsson, Huawei) etc. or operators Optus, Telstra etc. :eyebrows: What sort of months or the quarter of the year is the best to be recognized for an opening . . . meaning what the general trend
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


My candid advice is don't land with your family. It's not easy landing alone in a new country not to talk of landing with your wife and 2 kids.

For the job issue, I have been told by people that January to February are the right time to land as a lot of companies are willing to employ. However, I think your luck and ability/skill to search for job matter.

If you land alone first the issue of accommodation could be resolved before bringing your family. Like where I am now, I have observed there a lot of vacant houses around and I could possibly lease 1 before I call for my family. However, I pray to secure a good job on time. I have just started the job search process.

Regards.


----------



## Ozbabe

Blesse said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Glory be to God!!
> 
> VISA GRANT :bounce:
> 
> I am immensely happy to share my joy of receiving a grant on my Visa with all of you. It had been a long journey to reach the destination where we are now and a hope foe a beautiful future now on.
> 
> I am obliged to thank all the good hearted friends in this forum for their untiring support throughout this journey and especially providing valuable advice on some most crucial decision .
> 
> Past one week wait was particularly nervous ,after accepting for a point deduction but now there no bound for our joy.
> I thank all one again.
> 
> :cheer2: :lalala:	:cheer2: :lalala: :cheer2:


Congrats!


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi all,

Any Invites/nominations today?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any Invites/nominations today?


I didnt receive, did you??


----------



## reedtv

I didn't receive either. SA SS applied 31 Jan'14.


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> I didnt receive, did you??


Nope. Not yet.

Let's see what happens this week. All the best everyone


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> Nope. Not yet.
> 
> Let's see what happens this week. All the best everyone


Thanks ozbabe and same to you !! Whats your occupation code if you dont mind sharing? Mine is 131112


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

reedtv said:


> I didn't receive either. SA SS applied 31 Jan'14.


Whats your job code??


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks ozbabe and same to you !! Whats your occupation code if you dont mind sharing? Mine is 131112


My code is 263113. It is in my signature


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> My code is 263113. It is in my signature


Sorry, I cant see someof the signatures on my hand held device. . Strangely sometimes it shows and sometimes it deosnt... sorry about that.


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Sorry, I cant see someof the signatures on my hand held device. . Strangely sometimes it shows and sometimes it deosnt... sorry about that.


No worries. I understand.


----------



## dreamsaia

Congrats mate...Look CO was willing to grant you a VISA...all the best and let's all meet up sometime in Adelaide.....



Blesse said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Glory be to God!!
> 
> VISA GRANT :bounce:
> 
> I am immensely happy to share my joy of receiving a grant on my Visa with all of you. It had been a long journey to reach the destination where we are now and a hope foe a beautiful future now on.
> 
> I am obliged to thank all the good hearted friends in this forum for their untiring support throughout this journey and especially providing valuable advice on some most crucial decision .
> 
> Past one week wait was particularly nervous ,after accepting for a point deduction but now there no bound for our joy.
> I thank all one again.
> 
> :cheer2: :lalala:	:cheer2: :lalala: :cheer2:


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Razaqng said:


> My candid advice is don't land with your family. It's not easy landing alone in a new country not to talk of landing with your wife and 2 kids.
> 
> For the job issue, I have been told by people that January to February are the right time to land as a lot of companies are willing to employ. However, I think your luck and ability/skill to search for job matter.
> 
> If you land alone first the issue of accommodation could be resolved before bringing your family. Like where I am now, I have observed there a lot of vacant houses around and I could possibly lease 1 before I call for my family. However, I pray to secure a good job on time. I have just started the job search process.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Razaq,

What was your occupation code, if i may ask? My assessment was doen by AIM as well and just curious to know how much time did it take you to get the SS invite from SA. I had lodged it prescisely 2 weeks back and no news from SA SS 

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## Savatage

Hi friends, i have lodged my visa application two hours ago. How should i get my HAP ID for my medical? I am willing to front load my medicals and not to wait for CO. Thanks.


----------



## Ozbabe

Savatage said:


> Hi friends, i have lodged my visa application two hours ago. How should i get my HAP ID for my medical? I am willing to front load my medicals and not to wait for CO. Thanks.


Hi ya,

From what I gather, when you log into your immi account, there should be an 'arrange health examination link' from where you can get you HAP ID.


Cheers


----------



## rs237

Hi All,

I have a query which i thought will be best answered here.

I have a state sponsorship for South Australia that was granted in June 2013 for me, my wife and my now almost year old daughter. I need to visit Australia before June 17th 2014 as per the PR letter.
Due to some family reasons i cannot move permanently by 17th June this year, therefore I have planned to visit once before 17th June and then make final move later on, maybe mid of next year.

I have the following doubts and need clarification on the following:

1. I plan to visit with my wife and kid for 1 week and then return back to India. Its a Multi entry PR so do you guys see any issues in that?

2. The PR letter does not mention what my port of entry should be. I just says your "first entry to Australia should not be after June 17th". So i suppose i can land in Sydney as i have relative with whom i can put up? or its better to land in South Aus.?

3.If I land Sydney, then is it mandatory for me to visit South Aus. once as i have a state sponsorship from SA?

4. For the week that i stay there, do i need to get any medical or insurance card made from govt. department? Or i can just return without doing these?

Your replies will really guide and help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nkv

rs237 said:


> 1. I plan to visit with my wife and kid for 1 week and thnen return back to India. Its a Multi entry PR so do you guys see any issues in that?


There is no issue in visiting and going back. Make sure your read the rules/ instructions about minimum duration of stay at Australia during your first 5 years of VISA validity.



rs237 said:


> 2. The PR letter does not mention what my port of entry should be. I just says your "first entry to Australia should not be after June 17th". So i suppose i can land in Sydney as i have relative with whom i can put up? or its better to land in South Aus.?


You can land anywhere in Australia with your PR VISA including Sydney. I think the obligation of staying first 2 years at SA starts with your entry though. You should plan to move to SA on your next visit in my opinion. As far as I know it should not matter where your land and stay for your fist one week's visit.



rs237 said:


> 3.If I land Sydney, then is it mandatory for me to visit South Aus. once as i have a state sponsorship from SA?


It's mandatory to stay first two years when you move permanently there.



rs237 said:


> 4. For the week that i stay there, do i need to get any medical or insurance card made from govt. department? Or i can just return without doing these?


Not very sure about this, but read on other posts of this forum that you should get these cards when you move permanently. There is no need to apply such cards for a short trip (of one week). 

This is what I read from other forum posts, search on forum and you too can find these suggestions from other users.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> No worries. I understand.


Hey

Did you hear anything on eoi?? I heard that SA teams are fast but its turning out to be otherwise. .. come on guys !!! 

Sanjeev


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Hey
> 
> Did you hear anything on eoi?? I heard that SA teams are fast but its turning out to be otherwise. .. come on guys !!!
> 
> Sanjeev


Hi ya,

No news yet. I am eagerly waiting. I hope we get invite at the latest next week if not this week!


----------



## rs237

nkv said:


> There is no issue in visiting and going back. Make sure your read the rules/ instructions about minimum duration of stay at Australia during your first 5 years of VISA validity.
> 
> 
> 
> You can land anywhere in Australia with your PR VISA including Sydney. I think the obligation of staying first 2 years at SA starts with your entry though. You should plan to move to SA on your next visit in my opinion. As far as I know it should not matter where your land and stay for your fist one week's visit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's mandatory to stay first two years when you move permanently there.
> 
> 
> Not very sure about this, but read on other posts of this forum that you should get these cards when you move permanently. There is no need to apply such cards for a short trip (of one week).
> 
> This is what I read from other forum posts, search on forum and you too can find these suggestions from other users.


Hi nkv, thanks a lot for the reply. Helps me immensely. For your reply on point 1 quoted below:

"There is no issue in visiting and going back. Make sure your read the rules/ instructions about minimum duration of stay at Australia during your first 5 years of VISA validity."

The only thing that i could find was that 2 years of continuous stay is required when you move permanently. Permanent entry starts when you move to SA and fill their only form from which they track you. They also mention not to fill the form in case you are coming to Australia to validate for PR and not for permanent stay. So i guess 1 week stay and coming back should be fine.

Let me know your thoughts on this.


----------



## Hedy

Hi everyone, I need an advise while filling form 80 to my Non immigrant mother in law. She was refused twice early in 2002 to be granted a short visit visa and another subclass of remaining relative. Am now asked in the form if she was ever been refused before for visa to oz. Shall I say yes? Mention the details required.. am afraid this would jeopardise my application though she is not migrating :S


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Hedy said:


> Hi everyone, I need an advise while filling form 80 to my Non immigrant mother in law. She was refused twice early in 2002 to be granted a short visit visa and another subclass of remaining relative. Am now asked in the form if she was ever been refused before for visa to oz. Shall I say yes? Mention the details required.. am afraid this would jeopardise my application though she is not migrating :S


I think you should give complete detail and honestly. If you wont tell them they must be having it in their system... it should not affect your application as she had applied for it independently. ..


----------



## Hedy

sanjeevmanocha said:


> I think you should give complete detail and honestly. If you wont tell them they must be having it in their system... it should not affect your application as she had applied for it independently. ..


U r right. I added the information required.


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> U r right. I added the information required.


You have done the right thing!


----------



## Ozbabe

*Invite!*

Hi all,

I got invite this morning from SA nomination with 60 points. Thanks for all the information shared that has helped me in the process. 

Now the next phase begins...


----------



## reedtv

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invite this morning from SA nomination with 60 points. Thanks for all the information shared that has helped me in the process.
> 
> Now the next phase begins...



Congratulations!


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

reedtv said:


> Congratulations!


Whats your status Reed? ?


----------



## delvy

congratulationsss 






Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invite this morning from SA nomination with 60 points. Thanks for all the information shared that has helped me in the process.
> 
> Now the next phase begins...


----------



## delvy

After applying for nomination, how many days in average for reception of invitation? 20 days?
Have you people noticed that?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

delvy said:


> After applying for nomination, how many days in average for reception of invitation? 20 days?
> Have you people noticed that?


In the case of ozbabe, I believe it has taken precisely 20 days. However, according to SA website their aberage processing time is 4 weeks.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Hedy said:


> U r right. I added the information required.


Yeah good!! I have noticed with western world embassies, if you lie then they will not let you enter their country ever so be honest and straight forward. .. I believe honesty is the best policy. ..

I am telling you from my experience, I am into marketing and travel all over the world and deal with embassy and immigration guys very regularly


----------



## Hedy

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Yeah good!! I have noticed with western world embassies, if you lie then they will not let you enter their country ever so be honest and straight forward. .. I believe honesty is the best policy. ..
> 
> I am telling you from my experience, I am into marketing and travel all over the world and deal with embassy and immigration guys very regularly


Absolutely right.


----------



## Ozbabe

Thanks delvy and reedtv.

Cheers


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Yeah good!! I have noticed with western world embassies, if you lie then they will not let you enter their country ever so be honest and straight forward. .. I believe honesty is the best policy. ..
> 
> I am telling you from my experience, I am into marketing and travel all over the world and deal with embassy and immigration guys very regularly


My spouse is into Marketing. I guess we will all hook up, God willing, in SA to see how we all can advance our careers.

Cheers


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> My spouse is into Marketing. I guess we will all hook up, God willing, in SA to see how we all can advance our careers.
> 
> Cheers


Hope so!! Phase one is to get granted the visa.. then we start the bigger challenge of finding a job and settle down


----------



## rits101

gbr said:


> Basharbd...You can check the following link. SA updates the status of occupations in this webpage EVERY DAY (at the end of Aus business hours).
> 
> _https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_DATA_


gbr -> when u applied for SA SS in Aug '13, was 135112 occupation in " Special Conditions Apply"?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> My spouse is into Marketing. I guess we will all hook up, God willing, in SA to see how we all can advance our careers.
> 
> Cheers


Surely ozbabe it will be very nice to be in touch with each other in SA.

I got my invite today. You were right my friend..


----------



## reedtv

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Surely ozbabe it will be very nice to be in touch with each other in SA.
> 
> I got my invite today. You were right my friend..


Congratulations! It seems faster than expected. Hopefully I'll get the invitation soon.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

reedtv said:


> Congratulations! It seems faster than expected. Hopefully I'll get the invitation soon.


You will have yours in the coming week...


----------



## ashish1e834

anyone applying in the category of 149211 or 149212 here


----------



## Hedy

Am too tensed. Tomorrow is the last step for the 489 visa application.. will do the medical..then the waiting phase of decision will start .. 🙈


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Hedy said:


> Am too tensed. Tomorrow is the last step for the 489 visa application.. will do the medical..then the waiting phase of decision will start .. ?de48


I think each and every step is full of tension... first for SS invite then visa lodging and after numerous processes when you get the grant tjen you get worried about job and all... its not a cake walk...


----------



## Hedy

sanjeevmanocha said:


> I think each and every step is full of tension... first for SS invite then visa lodging and after numerous processes when you get the grant tjen you get worried about job and all... its not a cake walk...


That is true.. but after a long journey full of stress and waiting.. now waiting for a decision whether the efforts are rewarded or gone away in vain ) what comes after the grant is a new phase of stress and worrisome for sure..maybe bigger. . Good luck for everyone


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Surely ozbabe it will be very nice to be in touch with each other in SA.
> 
> I got my invite today. You were right my friend..


Wow! That is sooo cool! Congrats! 

I think they do not have many applicants these days. Best wishes for the next phase.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> Wow! That is sooo cool! Congrats!
> 
> I think they do not have many applicants these days. Best wishes for the next phase.


Thanks and same to you ozbabe!!


----------



## Hedy

Medical done today..donnu when the reports will be ready. I understood they will send them electronically :S ..any idea how or where to check them?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Hedy said:


> Medical done today..donnu when the reports will be ready. I understood they will send them electronically :S ..any idea how or where to check them?


Dont worry Hedy, now the waiting game begins. . Dont worry everything will be fine my friend. . And all the best


----------



## Hedy

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Dont worry Hedy, now the waiting game begins. . Dont worry everything will be fine my friend. . And all the best


Thank you dear for your sweet wishes .. I hope so ..


----------



## Jango911

Hedy said:


> Medical done today..donnu when the reports will be ready. I understood they will send them electronically :S ..any idea how or where to check them?


Hi Hedy,

Just follow the link and put in the details;

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Hedy

Jango911 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Just follow the link and put in the details;
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Oh! That is wonderful. Thanks dear


----------



## Hedy

Dears, am I required to attach anything for the medical? The status downloaded form shows completed and sent to DIBP.


----------



## Hedy

Hedy said:


> Dears, am I required to attach anything for the medical? The status downloaded form shows completed and sent to DIBP.


I mean to attach to the immi account?


----------



## Jango911

Hedy said:


> I mean to attach to the immi account?


NoHedy u r kool now! just chillax


----------



## Hedy

Jango911 said:


> NoHedy u r kool now! just chillax


Am trying to


----------



## Hedy

All meds reports for all applicants were sent.. all corrections required by CO are sent and uploaded.. tic tic tic... the biggest final waiting phase started .. awiating decision (finger crossed)


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> All meds reports for all applicants were sent.. all corrections required by CO are sent and uploaded.. tic tic tic... the biggest final waiting phase started .. awiating decision (finger crossed)


Hi Hedy,

What other documents/ corrections were requested by your CO?


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> What other documents/ corrections were requested by your CO?


It were a minor mistakes done in form 80


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> It were a minor mistakes done in form 80


Oh, ok!

I hope to hear the good news of your grant soon.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> Oh, ok!
> 
> I hope to hear the good news of your grant soon.


Hey ozbabe

Did you lodge your visa?

Sanjeev


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Hedy said:


> All meds reports for all applicants were sent.. all corrections required by CO are sent and uploaded.. tic tic tic... the biggest final waiting phase started .. awiating decision (finger crossed)


You will have your grant soon don't worry!! Lets catch up in SA soon (fingers crossed)...


----------



## adudecool

Hedy said:


> All meds reports for all applicants were sent.. all corrections required by CO are sent and uploaded.. tic tic tic... the biggest final waiting phase started .. awiating decision (finger crossed)


Hi Hedy,

We are sailing in the same boat, meds results uploaded.. Hope we get the golden email soon!


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> Oh, ok!
> 
> I hope to hear the good news of your grant soon.


I hope the same dear.


----------



## Hedy

sanjeevmanocha said:


> You will have your grant soon don't worry!! Lets catch up in SA soon (fingers crossed)...


I hope so! Of course we should all meet there is SA if am granted the visa... all the best for all of us


----------



## Hedy

adudecool said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> We are sailing in the same boat, meds results uploaded.. Hope we get the golden email soon!


Yeah and same timing as well... I think we will have this email on same day.. PRAYING PRAYING PRAYING


----------



## Ozbabe

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Hey ozbabe
> 
> Did you lodge your visa?
> 
> Sanjeev


Yes I did lodge on the 14th. Need my PCC now which I have applied for already.

How about you, have you lodged yet?


----------



## pshankam

Friends,
The CO asked my wife to fill form 815 and sign and send it back. Is it a good thing or not? Also how long before grant will be given?

Thanks,
Pshankam


----------



## Hedy

Waiting. .waiting and waiting :S


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello everyone
i have applied for SA sate nomination on 16th feb. for engineering manager. their website says that now the processing time for 190 is 2.5 weeks. i am getting a lil worried. is there any reason they can refuse my application? There are only 55 visas issued in my nominated profession out of an allocation of 1000.


----------



## Ozbabe

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> i have applied for SA sate nomination on 16th feb. for engineering manager. their website says that now the processing time for 190 is 2.5 weeks. i am getting a lil worried. is there any reason they can refuse my application? There are only 55 visas issued in my nominated profession out of an allocation of 1000.


No need to be worried as you may get your nomination soon. Check your occupation quota to ensure your quota for the year is not filled yet. See below link for planning levels of occupations which have reached their limit.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state_migration_plan


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

OZbabe. thanx for ur reply. luckily i am from a profession for which only 50/1000 visa have been issued so far. so i am not worried about occupational ceiling. i just dont want to waste my time waiting for another state nomination. hopefully i will be getting my nomination in a a few days.


----------



## reedtv

OZbabe, how is your application going?


----------



## nkv

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> luckily i am from a profession for which only 50/1000 visa have been issued so far. so i am not worried about occupational ceiling.


Best wishes for nomication and grant. Please also note that ceiling is not the only criteria for quick priority grants/nominations. Check out: the skillselect priority processing queue 

They mention that there are few VISA's left for the 2014 program. Overall the job market and economy is facing worst challenges at Oz which the news articles claim is worst in a decade. Since, the whole skillselect program is based on the economic demands; the processing might take longer now.

But, let's hope all goes well and we all get grants soon :thumb:


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

NKV thanx for ur reply. please explain it to me. if i get invitation from SA can there still be chances that i may not be granted a visa even if i have completed all the requirements?


----------



## pshankam

Happy to let everyone know got my grant today. Much appreciate all the help and support.

Thx
pshankam


----------



## Hedy

pshankam said:


> Happy to let everyone know got my grant today. Much appreciate all the help and support.
> 
> Thx
> pshankam


Congratulations  u r saved from this killing waiting phase


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

share ur time line plz.


----------



## pshankam

Haha... Just don think too much bout it and ull have it.. I feel u shud get yours shortly too. They seem to be quick. Will share my timeline soon thx


----------



## Hedy

pshankam said:


> Haha... Just don think too much bout it and ull have it.. I feel u shud get yours shortly too. They seem to be quick. Will share my timeline soon thx


Well..they were very fast actually .. then complete silence after submitting medicals!! Hope they respond soon and reach the end of this worrisome  congratulations again mate and best of luck in your journney at SA.


----------



## Ozbabe

reedtv said:


> OZbabe, how is your application going?


Thanks for asking Reedtv. No news yet. Medicals have since cleared, and PCC submitted. Just waiting...


----------



## Ozbabe

pshankam said:


> Happy to let everyone know got my grant today. Much appreciate all the help and support.
> 
> Thx
> pshankam


Congrats! Have a nice future in Oz!


----------



## pshankam

Thx guys and good luck.


----------



## Hedy

I need an explanation to this as am confused. .this was included in the automatic reply received from case officer:

**New**

From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.

Further information is available on the department’s website.

See: www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html


----------



## Rizwan125

Hedy said:


> I need an explanation to this as am confused. .this was included in the automatic reply received from case officer:
> 
> **New**
> 
> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Further information is available on the department’s website.
> 
> See: Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas


You are very near to grant email, dn,t stress its just formal email from CO especially for 489 State Sponsered or Relative Sponsered..

Within few weeks u will receive grant email

Best of luck

Regards


----------



## Hedy

Rizwan125 said:


> You are very near to grant email, dn,t stress its just formal email from CO especially for 489 State Sponsered or Relative Sponsered..
> 
> Within few weeks u will receive grant email
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Regards


I hope so! Thank u


----------



## reedtv

Hedy said:


> I hope so! Thank u


good luck.


----------



## kharelshishir

Hello seniors,

I am new to this thread.
Luckily my occupation (233913) has been changed to "medium availability" from "special condition applied".
Now i want to know what should i do next to apply for SA state sponsorship?
What is the practical timeframe of SA? What are the basic things that i must know when it comes to sponsorship from SA.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paoimaz

Hedy said:


> I hope so! Thank u


Hedy, may I ask you, how many points did you have when you apply for the SA ss? tks!


----------



## Hedy

paoimaz said:


> Hedy, may I ask you, how many points did you have when you apply for the SA ss? tks!


60 including 10 for SS.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well mine are 65 and if i include 5 of SA nomination it will be 70. just missed 10 points of IELTS due to writing component.


----------



## Hedy

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well mine are 65 and if i include 5 of SA nomination it will be 70. just missed 10 points of IELTS due to writing component.


I missed 10 as well for IELTS writing component. . Which lead to applying for 489 and not 190


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well my points were already above 6o so i didnt bother bother a re attempt for IELTS. but i think it is worth the reward. i have 8.5 in reading and listening, 8.0 in in speaking and 7.0 in writing. over all 8.0. so i got points for band 7. had i been short of points i would have definitely tried to re attempt the IELTS. but so far i am fine with band it.


----------



## Hedy

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well my points were already above 6o so i didnt bother bother a re attempt for IELTS. but i think it is worth the reward. i have 8.5 in reading and listening, 8.0 in in speaking and 7.0 in writing. over all 8.0. so i got points for band 7. had i been short of points i would have definitely tried to re attempt the IELTS. but so far i am fine with band it.


Yeah..that is great  good luck in your journey


----------



## paoimaz

Excellent, thanks!

I think we will be following your steps.. We are sending the documentation to Vetassess soon and if everithing goes fine, applying for SA SS in July/August...

I hope HR Adviser will be available in SA again..

Are you living in Adelaide? was it difficult to find a job?

Thanks for the information.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well hedy may be some day we will meet in some Adelaide street and i will buy u a coffee to thank you


----------



## Hedy

paoimaz said:


> Excellent, thanks!
> 
> I think we will be following your steps.. We are sending the documentation to Vetassess soon and if everithing goes fine, applying for SA SS in July/August...
> 
> I hope HR Adviser will be available in SA again..
> 
> Are you living in Adelaide? was it difficult to find a job?
> 
> Thanks for the information.


Am not granted the visa yet ) am still waiting for the golden email  ... good luck my dear


----------



## Hedy

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well hedy may be some day we will meet in some Adelaide street and i will buy u a coffee to thank you


Definitely .. am planning to meet all the good mates I knew from this lovely forum  ..let us first be granted our visa


----------



## paoimaz

Wright.. Everything is going to be fine.. I think we shoud all have to meet in Adelaide in a year or so...


----------



## kharelshishir

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well my points were already above 6o so i didnt bother bother a re attempt for IELTS. but i think it is worth the reward. i have 8.5 in reading and listening, 8.0 in in speaking and 7.0 in writing. over all 8.0. so i got points for band 7. had i been short of points i would have definitely tried to re attempt the IELTS. but so far i am fine with band it.


Sarfraz, 
Dis u get the SS approval email yet?
Dont forget to update us.
I am planning to appy for SA SS This monday.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well i have not received it yet. i sent them this mail

Dear Sir
Reference is made to my application for state nomination GSM-0000000. I have seen the new processing time for applications for state nomination has been reduced to 2.5 weeks. I would be grateful if I may kindly be provided with an update on my application or any documents required to help you make an informed decision. As I am planning to migrate with family and both my kids (Son 6 years and daughter 3.5 year) are school going so I would like to complete this process at earliest and be part of SA wonderful community.
best wishes and regards

and they sent me this

Thank you for email.

Your application is in the final stage of the assessment process.
The final stage is also processed according to date order.
If you application is approved by South Australia, you will also (automatically) receive an email from the federal Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) inviting you to apply for the a visa - the DIBP invitation will expire after 60 days. If your application is not approved by the state, you will receive an email from Immigration SA detailing the reason for refusal.
You should expect to receive the state nomination outcome either during the course of this week or early next week.

Regards
T999999
Program Support Officer
Immigration SA


----------



## kharelshishir

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well i have not received it yet. i sent them this mail Dear Sir Reference is made to my application for state nomination GSM-0000000. I have seen the new processing time for applications for state nomination has been reduced to 2.5 weeks. I would be grateful if I may kindly be provided with an update on my application or any documents required to help you make an informed decision. As I am planning to migrate with family and both my kids (Son 6 years and daughter 3.5 year) are school going so I would like to complete this process at earliest and be part of SA wonderful community. best wishes and regards and they sent me this Thank you for email. Your application is in the final stage of the assessment process. The final stage is also processed according to date order. If you application is approved by South Australia, you will also (automatically) receive an email from the federal Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) inviting you to apply for the a visa - the DIBP invitation will expire after 60 days. If your application is not approved by the state, you will receive an email from Immigration SA detailing the reason for refusal. You should expect to receive the state nomination outcome either during the course of this week or early next week. Regards T999999 Program Support Officer Immigration SA


I hope u must expect your SS grant by tomm. (Monday)
Good luck buddy.
BTW how many days has passed so far since u applied online?
Do they also send u acknowledgement once we apply online?
And did they contact you anytime after u applied online?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

i applied on 15 Feb 2014
they sent me an acknowledgement of the application and on SA immigration site the status of my application is showing submitted.
they did not contact me after the application was submitted


----------



## kharelshishir

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> i applied on 15 Feb 2014 they sent me an acknowledgement of the application and on SA immigration site the status of my application is showing submitted. they did not contact me after the application was submitted


Nice dont worry tomorrow or yhe next day is your SS grant day.
What documents did u submitted?
Did u submitted the work experience employer reference letter? If yes did u submit payslips and bank statement or any ither document to support your employment record?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well i just submitted my IELTS and skill assessment letter. on my skill assessment letter it is mentioned that i submitted my job description, salary slips , organisation charts etc. i asked them that weather they need any other document and they said no. i think they are not concerned with these documents. 
DIAC will ask for these documents when they are deciding weather to award you points for that.


----------



## kharelshishir

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well i just submitted my IELTS and skill assessment letter. on my skill assessment letter it is mentioned that i submitted my job description, salary slips , organisation charts etc. i asked them that weather they need any other document and they said no. i think they are not concerned with these documents. DIAC will ask for these documents when they are deciding weather to award you points for that.


Sarfarz did u hear anything from them today?
I lodged my online application today. There was a minor technical glitch that happened when i clicked "apply" button at the last step of online application. Although it shows "submitted" in the status i am bit worried if the pdf files has really been updated or not.
U said u asked them wether they need any documents or not. After how many days did u sent then that query. And how did u write? Can u provide some details on that. Advice me please i wanted verify with them via email if they received my proper application or the technical glitch disrupted the process.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

well if ur application is submitted then u will get a confirmatory email and ur application will also display a reference number. there is nothing a technical glitch in this case. ur application is submitted or not submitted. u can use that reference number to communicate with dept. i have mentioned my mails to the dept in one of my poasts. please scroll back to see them.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Got my invite today. so relieved. Now 60 days to submit application. can anyone please give me a detailed breakdown of what all i have to do now.
I will be including my spouse, 6 yrs old son and 3.5 yrs old daughter in my application.


----------



## Hedy

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Got my invite today. so relieved. Now 60 days to submit application. can anyone please give me a detailed breakdown of what all i have to do now.
> I will be including my spouse, 6 yrs old son and 3.5 yrs old daughter in my application.


Congrats..arrange ur payment... your papers certified and translated


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

thanx.
payment already in hand. all documents in english, scanned and converted to pdf. can anybody list all the documents i am going to need.


----------



## delvy

I submitted eoi on 10 FEb, so far no invitations


----------



## Ozbabe

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> thanx.
> payment already in hand. all documents in english, scanned and converted to pdf. can anybody list all the documents i am going to need.


Hi and congrats,

This kink will act as a guide Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) under Visa applicant you will find a Document check list.

You can also visit the 189 and 190 visa applicants thread for useful information and guidance on the visa process.

Best wishes


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> Congrats..arrange ur payment... your papers certified and translated


Hi Hedy,

Any more contacts from your CO? 190 visa grants have really slowed down in the last couple of weeks


----------



## reedtv

This slowness really makes me feel anxious.


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Any more contacts from your CO? 190 visa grants have really slowed down in the last couple of weeks


Nothing !!! Silence


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> Any more contacts from your CO? 190 visa grants have really slowed down in the last couple of weeks


Any particular reason of this delay... its not good my friend..


----------



## Hedy

chiku2006 said:


> Any particular reason of this delay... its not good my friend..


We know nothing .. and am really worried


----------



## chiku2006

Hedy said:


> We know nothing .. and am really worried


Hmmmm its not good my friend! !! I am really worried. .


----------



## Hedy

chiku2006 said:


> Hmmmm its not good my friend! !! I am really worried. .[/QUOTE
> 
> Am on mobile so cant read ur signature. . Can u tell me when did u applied?


----------



## kharelshishir

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Got my invite today. so relieved. Now 60 days to submit application. can anyone please give me a detailed breakdown of what all i have to do now. I will be including my spouse, 6 yrs old son and 3.5 yrs old daughter in my application.


Many many Congratulation sarfraz,
They took 4 weeks for you although they mention 2.5 weeks.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

for my invitation they took almost 4 weeks and 02 reminders but now feeling a bit relieved. will start preparing documents from tomorrow onwards


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Hey Hedy. why dont u send another mail to ur co and ask if they have any update. by the way how long did it take to have co assigned after the invite.


----------



## Hedy

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Hey Hedy. why dont u send another mail to ur co and ask if they have any update. by the way how long did it take to have co assigned after the invite.


Well I did.. but no reply from CO. I lodged 12/12 and got CO allocated 5/2 requesting medicals and PCC.


----------



## reedtv

what's wrong with 190?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hi hedy. i think the timeframe for 190 in 6 months. so if u lodged pn 12/12 then may be till may it is ok. although i wish u best of luck for an early grant.


----------



## reedtv

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hi hedy. i think the timeframe for 190 in 6 months. so if u lodged pn 12/12 then may be till may it is ok. although i wish u best of luck for an early grant.


I'd say it's 3 months.

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> Nothing !!! Silence


The silence is killing


----------



## reedtv

Ozbabe said:


> The silence is killing


Ozbabe, I believe that there will be good news next week.


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> The silence is killing


it is


----------



## Ozbabe

reedtv said:


> Ozbabe, I believe that there will be good news next week.


I pray so...


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

OZbabe, hedy
well u r right. it is 3 months. and well as far as my experience is concerned the relevant authorities take their time and usually reply on last day. so it u will get a grant but probably in last week of 3 months time.


----------



## Hedy

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> OZbabe, hedy
> well u r right. it is 3 months. and well as far as my experience is concerned the relevant authorities take their time and usually reply on last day. so it u will get a grant but probably in last week of 3 months time.


I already passed the three months :S lodged 12/12/2013


----------



## Hedy

Hedy said:


> I already passed the three months :S lodged 12/12/2013


From other threads.. I read that if the number allocated for granting the visa is finished. . We will have to wait until July 1st :S


----------



## chiku2006

Hedy said:


> From other threads.. I read that if the number allocated for granting the visa is finished. . We will have to wait until July 1st :S


There is a lot of speculation doing the rounds in this forum... but I believe, February applications will be processed in May.. applications from high risk countries will be processed at a later stage..


----------



## Hedy

chiku2006 said:


> There is a lot of speculation doing the rounds in this forum... but I believe, February applications will be processed in May.. applications from high risk countries will be processed at a later stage..


And what about december's applications! !


----------



## chiku2006

Hedy said:


> And what about december's applications! !


I believe you are from a high risk country, if yes then wait for another month I guess [email protected]


----------



## Hedy

chiku2006 said:


> I believe you are from a high risk country, if yes then wait for another month I guess [email protected]


True. Egypt from HR countries.


----------



## Hedy

Hedy said:


> True. Egypt from HR countries.


Do you have any idea the latest deadline to land should be when if I am granted the visa on May?


----------



## chiku2006

Hedy said:


> Do you have any idea the latest deadline to land should be when if I am granted the visa on May?


It will depend on your PCC date, normally entry date is one year from its date..


----------



## chiku2006

chiku2006 said:


> It will depend on your PCC date, normally entry date is one year from its date..


One more thing, as per DIBP's website average processing time of 190 is 3 months, which means if one case has been finalized in 2 months and other was in 4, this is how you derive this average of 3 months. 

Dont be disheartened, you will have your grant soon. Believe in yourself and pray to god !!


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> I pray so...


Let's hope so..


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

I think it will depend on how many places are left in your nominated profession. if there are too many places left then there are very strong chances that you will get a quick grant.


----------



## chiku2006

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> I think it will depend on how many places are left in your nominated profession. if there are too many places left then there are very strong chances that you will get a quick grant.


In my profession only 38 out of 7320 have been taken !!!


----------



## Hedy

chiku2006 said:


> In my profession only 38 out of 7320 have been taken !!!


How can we know this? How can I know the number of granted visas in my profession?


----------



## chiku2006

Hedy said:


> How can we know this? How can I know the number of granted visas in my profession?


It comes in their report on skill select 's website.


----------



## Hedy

chiku2006 said:


> It comes in their report on skill select 's website.


Thanks. . Will look for it


----------



## bazidkhan

Hi Dear All,
i am in the same boat and waiting for CO allotment. i did apply for 489 stat sponsored visa on last 20th Feb 2014.Now Just waiting patiently.
plz update as u people got any update from CO.
I think 190 and 489 visas are processing in 4 moths aprox.
best of luck to all.


----------



## Hedy

bazidkhan said:


> Hi Dear All,
> i am in the same boat and waiting for CO allotment. i did apply for 489 stat sponsored visa on last 20th Feb 2014.Now Just waiting patiently.
> plz update as u people got any update from CO.
> I think 190 and 489 visas are processing in 4 moths aprox.
> best of luck to all.


Best of luck.. U can use my timeline to know when approximately u will get a CO allocated.. I appllied on 12/12/2013..my first contact from CO was in 5/2/2014


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> It comes in their report on skill select 's website.


The report only pertains to invitations and not visas granted. They are two different things. I cannot remember the exact place were number of visas issued are stated. Anyone knows?


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> The report only pertains to invitations and not visas granted. They are two different things. I cannot remember the exact place were number of visas issued are stated. Anyone knows?


I only found the statesponsor migration has 28000 visas to be granted for 2013-2014.. but can't find the figure of how many visas were granted..this was under the DIBP website > aboutus> statistics


----------



## bazidkhan

Hedy said:


> I only found the statesponsor migration has 28000 visas to be granted for 2013-2014.. but can't find the figure of how many visas were granted..this was under the DIBP website > aboutus> statistics


Yes Hedy, u r absolutely right. but i guess that these visa are enough for us as we will get a chance easily if we will be eligible. 28500 visas for 2013-2014 are the number of visa remaining yet. Now just pray and wait..


----------



## Hedy

bazidkhan said:


> Yes Hedy, u r absolutely right. but i guess that these visa are enough for us as we will get a chance easily if we will be eligible. 28500 visas for 2013-2014 are the number of visa remaining yet. Now just pray and wait..


Number remaining or allocated for year -2014-2014..if so, why the CO replied by "few remaining places"!!


----------



## bazidkhan

Hedy said:


> Number remaining or allocated for year -2014-2014..if so, why the CO replied by "few remaining places"!!


CO says this bcz if u have read in july 2013 that the number of visas for skilled streamline was 124000. Which is now just remaining only 28850. So u can say that these are few places remaining. Thanks


----------



## Hedy

bazidkhan said:


> CO says this bcz if u have read in july 2013 that the number of visas for skilled streamline was 124000. Which is now just remaining only 28850. So u can say that these are few places remaining. Thanks


Got it.. thank you very much


----------



## chiku2006

bazidkhan said:


> CO says this bcz if u have read in july 2013 that the number of visas for skilled streamline was 124000. Which is now just remaining only 28850. So u can say that these are few places remaining. Thanks


From where did you find the figure of 124000??? Whats the source


----------



## Egodagamaya

Hi All,

need some help. having a doubt about the document I need to upload online with he visa application. I asked the same question in a separate thread. still no answer.

1. When I submitted my EOI I mentioned my experience according to the ACS results document stating from Feb 2006. but in the visa system they asked about my work experience at least 10 years. so, do I need to attach documents to prove 10years or starting from feb 2006.

2. When attaching documents do I have to attach scanned copies of attested documents or scanned copies of original documents?

Please help!

Egodagama


----------



## bazidkhan

chiku2006 said:


> From where did you find the figure of 124000??? Whats the source


Actually when i start taking IELTS exam for my immig procces in early 2013, i was searching about skilled immig visas online mostly on DIBP site. Now i dont remember exactly the source. but i am remembering the words still. That total visas for 2013-2914 will be 192000 in which 124000 will be only for skilled persons... And rest will be for family and relatives.


----------



## bazidkhan

Egodagamaya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> need some help. having a doubt about the document I need to upload online with he visa application. I asked the same question in a separate thread. still no answer.
> 
> 1. When I submitted my EOI I mentioned my experience according to the ACS results document stating from Feb 2006. but in the visa system they asked about my work experience at least 10 years. so, do I need to attach documents to prove 10years or starting from feb 2006.
> 
> 2. When attaching documents do I have to attach scanned copies of attested documents or scanned copies of original documents?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Egodagama


Answers..
1- mention ur exp from Feb 2006 as in ACS letter.
2. Scanned attested photo copies of doc are better as they asked in visa form.
regards


----------



## Egodagamaya

Thank you bazidkhan! that helps!


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello everyone
i recently got invitation for 190. i would like to include my spouse in my application. she has done is BA in english literature and has studied in english medium schools through out her educational career. 
so does she have the functional english or not?
if yes then will her BA degree along with metric and FA certificates will suffice? or do i need to provide other documents also?
help required secially from those who have included their spouse in visa application.
thanx


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> i recently got invitation for 190. i would like to include my spouse in my application. she has done is BA in english literature and has studied in english medium schools through out her educational career.
> so does she have the functional english or not?
> if yes then will her BA degree along with metric and FA certificates will suffice? or do i need to provide other documents also?
> help required secially from those who have included their spouse in visa application.
> thanx


Hi, 

Please get a letter from a college or university that her medium of education was english along with the duration of her studies. 

Hope this helps


----------



## bazidkhan

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> i recently got invitation for 190. i would like to include my spouse in my application. she has done is BA in english literature and has studied in english medium schools through out her educational career.
> so does she have the functional english or not?
> if yes then will her BA degree along with metric and FA certificates will suffice? or do i need to provide other documents also?
> help required secially from those who have included their spouse in visa application.
> thanx


Hi bro.
These are also fine but u will also need a certificate from her college as a proof that she has acquired her qualification from this college up to graduation and the medium of educ was English as well.
or instead of this certif an ielts score if 4.5 will also be fine.


----------



## Hedy

Am still waiting... it is too cruel from DIBP keeps us waiting and waiting


----------



## delvy

Hi people

I saw that many of the jobs in SNOL got changed the status from high availability to medium availability including my job code. 
Does that make any difference to the application? 
SNOL listing
Is it because of that the invitation is delayed?


----------



## bazidkhan

delvy said:


> Hi people
> 
> I saw that many of the jobs in SNOL got changed the status from high availability to medium availability including my job code.
> Does that make any difference to the application?
> SNOL listing
> Is it because of that the invitation is delayed?


HI Delvy..
Are u sill waiting for invitation from South Australia. Any response from SA?


----------



## delvy

still waiting .............


----------



## dreamsaia

Hello Friends....any news of VISA Grant or SA invitation of late. 

I have seen many new people joining this group and posting their queries. Let's catch up in Adelaide once you are through.

All the very best for your grant and looking forward to see you all there.

Best,
Dreamsaia


----------



## kharelshishir

delvy said:


> Hi people I saw that many of the jobs in SNOL got changed the status from high availability to medium availability including my job code. Does that make any difference to the application? SNOL listing Is it because of that the invitation is delayed?


Devly, when did u appy to SA sponsorship?
I am waiting too. I applied on. 10th of March


----------



## delvy

Hi shishir,
I applied on 10 February.

what is your job code? did you check in SNOL the status of it now??


----------



## MilanPS

Hey guys,

I got SA SS on 24-02-14 and filed for 190 visa with DIAC on 15-03-14, got the medicals done yesterday and scheduled for PCC in mid-April'14.

1) Can anyone help me understand the job scene in Adelaide for ICT Program Manager with 14+ yrs of exp. with nominated occupation as CIO?

2) I'm really skeptical whether I'd get a suitable good job in SA, what are the possibilities of moving out of SA before staying there for 2 yrs.? 

3) I heard if you are able to convince SA govt. that you've been trying hard but unable to secure a suitable job in SA then you can be allowed to look elsewhere for more suitable opportunities & u don't have to wait for 2 yrs. in SA, does someone have experience doing that and convincing SA govt. on this?

4) Is there a minimum time-frame that you have to be looking within SA before requesting SA govt. for allowing you to look outside?

5) Would anyone be kind enough to share some good leads/sources or provide contact co-ordinates of few good ICT recruitment consultants in SA who can be approached for a job even before the grant letter? 

Any and all help shall be highly appreciated.


----------



## kharelshishir

delvy said:


> Hi shishir, I applied on 10 February. what is your job code? did you check in SNOL the status of it now??


U applied on 10th feb and not yet invited?? Man its top slow. They have mentioned 3 weeks as processing time un their website.

Why don't you try mailing then once and see their response?


----------



## kharelshishir

delvy said:


> Hi shishir,
> I applied on 10 February.
> 
> what is your job code? did you check in SNOL the status of it now??




Man this is really frustrating, why are they taking such a long time even when they have mentioned only 3 weeks processing time?

which visa category are you from?
190? or RSMS?


did u mailed then anytime in past?
if not do it NOW


----------



## bazidkhan

kharelshishir said:


> Man this is really frustrating, why are they taking such a long time even when they have mentioned only 3 weeks processing time?
> 
> which visa category are you from?
> 190? or RSMS?
> 
> 
> did u mailed then anytime in past?
> if not do it NOW


Hi shishir..
my and devly belong to same occup (Telecomm Tech), we both applied same month for s.s. But I applied to S.A and was invited on 13 jan, however delvy applied to N.T or Vic(dont remem now exact) and was rejected, then he again applied to S.A on my advise on last 10 feb, but now demand in SOL list has changed. but still we hope for delvy to get invite early or slowly. wish him best of luck.


----------



## kharelshishir

bazidkhan said:


> Hi shishir.. my and devly belong to same occup (Telecomm Tech), we both applied same month for s.s. But I applied to S.A and was invited on 13 jan, however delvy applied to N.T or Vic(dont remem now exact) and was rejected, then he again applied to S.A on my advise on last 10 feb, but now demand in SOL list has changed. but still we hope for delvy to get invite early or slowly. wish him best of luck.


Bazidkhan,

Good to know U received the SA SS. In how many days did SA approved your SS? And what was the processing timeframe mentioned in their website back then when u received invite?

But telecon tech still shows today as "medium available" in current SOL list. 

Lets hope for the best for him.


Bazidkhan, Have u been allocated for a CO? If yes when?


----------



## bazidkhan

kharelshishir said:


> Bazidkhan,
> 
> Good to know U received the SA SS. In how many days did SA approved your SS? And what was the processing timeframe mentioned in their website back then when u received invite?
> 
> But telecon tech still shows today as "medium available" in current SOL list.
> 
> Lets hope for the best for him.
> 
> 
> Bazidkhan, Have u been allocated for a CO? If yes when?


I received the invit in 5 weeks but it was late due to Chrismis holidays.The process time frame was 4 weeks.
The time when i was applying the telecom tech was on high availability, which is now changed to med avail, but still it is not closed as well. i am sure that delvy will get invite very soon..
No i haven't assigned any CO yet..


----------



## delvy

Yeah hopefully me too get an invitation soon!

That was really a big mistake to change my mind and went to apply to Vic at that time. otherwise, I would also had the invitation in my hand.


----------



## kharelshishir

delvy said:


> Yeah hopefully me too get an invitation soon! That was really a big mistake to change my mind and went to apply to Vic at that time. otherwise, I would also had the invitation in my hand.


Do not worry devly. Everything happens for s reason. U will get the grant very soon, medium availability os yet a descend category


----------



## Hedy

GRANT GRANT GRANT ... THANKS TO EVERYONE HELPED ME ))))) Wish u all a speedy grant. Happy happy happy


----------



## chiku2006

Hedy said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT ... THANKS TO EVERYONE HELPED ME ))))) Wish u all a speedy grant. Happy happy happy


Wow awesome news Hedy!!! Have a blast and god bless you !!!


----------



## Hedy

chiku2006 said:


> Wow awesome news Hedy!!! Have a blast and god bless you !!!


Thank you thank you.. wish you all the best ))


----------



## reedtv

Hedy said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT ... THANKS TO EVERYONE HELPED ME ))))) Wish u all a speedy grant. Happy happy happy


Congratulation!


----------



## Hedy

reedtv said:


> Congratulation!


Thank you )


----------



## kharelshishir

Hedy said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT ... THANKS TO EVERYONE HELPED ME ))))) Wish u all a speedy grant. Happy happy happy


Many many congrats my friend


----------



## Hedy

kharelshishir said:


> Many many congrats my friend


Waiting to meet u there my dear


----------



## delvy

Congrats Hedy!


----------



## delvy

I too received the invitation today!:lock1::thumb:

thanks to all

bazid, shishir


----------



## Hedy

delvy said:


> I too received the invitation today!:lock1::thumb:
> 
> thanks to all
> 
> bazid, shishir


Congrats dear


----------



## bazidkhan

delvy said:


> I too received the invitation today!:lock1::thumb:
> 
> thanks to all
> 
> bazid, shishir


Woow great news dear.. And Congrats. Now just go and visa application as soon as possible..


----------



## Hedy

bazidkhan said:


> Heartily Congrates dear.. plz reserve a room for me in Adelaide as i will come also before ramazan(hahahhaaa).. And I think DIBP are doing normally according to their time line as u have got grant in just 3 months and 16 days.. hust delay of 16 days..
> once again congrat..


LOOL .. sure sure


----------



## kharelshishir

delvy said:


> I too received the invitation today!:lock1::thumb: thanks to all bazid, shishir


Wow thats incredible Decly. I was really worried about you. Indeed dreams come true. Best of luck for visa now.

I am still waiting


----------



## delvy

bazidkhan said:


> Woow great news dear.. And Congrats. Now just go and visa application as soon as possible..


thanks dear yeah. i m going to do that.

i have some doubts:

visa fees - is it necessary to pay using credit card? and thru the same credit card for all family members? 
If yes, is it possible to pay one by one; so that after paying one person, can top up the card for the next member and pay, so on?

see u there


----------



## delvy

kharelshishir said:


> Wow thats incredible Decly. I was really worried about you. Indeed dreams come true. Best of luck for visa now.
> 
> I am still waiting



thanks dear.

dont worry, it will come one day!


----------



## ShadyJawad

Well deserved Hedy! Congrats dear.


----------



## Hedy

ShadyJawad said:


> Well deserved Hedy! Congrats dear.


Thank you  best of luck to everyone


----------



## chris5550

Hello Buddies...I am waiting anxiously for 1st Jul to start my SS process!


----------



## kharelshishir

chris5550 said:


> Hello Buddies...I am waiting anxiously for 1st Jul to start my SS process!


Good luck chris. Why are u waiting for July? Because your occupation is not in current SA list or what?


----------



## kharelshishir

I got the SA SS approved today. Also invited to apply for 190. Good luck to those who are awaiting SS grant.
Took exactly 3 weeks for me.


----------



## bhupen008

I want to apply for the occupation business analyst . Is if possible to apply now ? Or shall I wait until 1st of July.

Thnx 
Bhupen


----------



## moudak

Hello guys,

How much did you put in cash in hand question... I did put $10,000 knowing that we are family of 3 members and in checklist they stated that it must be $35,000.

One of my friends told me to that I should have increased it to $50,000.

What do you think will this jeopardize my situation and will lead eventually to refusal??

Thanks 

Moudak


----------



## kharelshishir

Moudak,
dont worry. that will not make any difference. SA assessors is very nice. they surfacely look for you application and grant the SS, rest i with DIBP. goodluck. u will be invited in 3 weeks time.


----------



## moudak

kharelshishir,

Thanks for your reply, I got confused because my friend told me to increase the limit. I hope everything goes fine.


----------



## delvy

kharelshishir said:


> I got the SA SS approved today. Also invited to apply for 190. Good luck to those who are awaiting SS grant.
> Took exactly 3 weeks for me.


congrats shishir.

are you prepared to upload all the documents?

all the best


----------



## bhupen008

chris5550 said:


> Hello Buddies...I am waiting anxiously for 1st Jul to start my SS process!


for which occupation you will be applying for ? 
I am waiting to apply for ICT Business Analyst. I am really worried because business analyst may be removed from SOL . 

Thanks,
Bhupen


----------



## delvy

no updates on this thread??


----------



## gchabs

bhupen008 said:


> for which occupation you will be applying for ?
> I am waiting to apply for ICT Business Analyst. I am really worried because business analyst may be removed from SOL .
> 
> Thanks,
> Bhupen


Hi Bhupen, with how many points you'd be putting your application in!? 

Are applying for 261111 under 190 or 189!?


----------



## bhupen008

Dear gchabs, 



I have applied on 8th march for Skill assessment with ACS for the occupation called "261111 : Business Analyst". So, I am still waiting for it.

As far as points are concerned , i am waiting for the SKILL ASSSSMENT. I am not sure whether ACS Will take in account 5 years or 3 years or less than 3 years for my experience as a business analyst.

I think , I may get 65 or 70 .see below my details .


AGE : 31 Years

IELTS : L -7.5, R- 8, W- 7, S-7

Education : 

2000 - 2004: Bachelors of Technology (Eelectonics and communication Engineering) 

2005 - 2007 :Master of Science: Computer and communication Networks


Experience : 

2004 -2005 : software engineer

2005 -2007 : Master Thesis by Research (2006 - 2007 : worked as a fulltime 
with Ericsson to complete my Thesis ) 

October 2007 - 2008 January : software engineer
March 2008 - May 2008 : Software Engineer
May 2008 - June 2009 : Project Engineer ( Junior IT Analyst ) 
Oct 2009 - August 2011: IT ANALYST
Aug 2011- present : IT Business analyst 


Thnks.

Rgds,
Bhupen


----------



## gchabs

bhupen008 said:


> Dear gchabs,
> 
> I have applied on 8th march for Skill assessment with ACS for the occupation called "261111 : Business Analyst". So, I am still waiting for it.
> 
> As far as points are concerned , i am waiting for the SKILL ASSSSMENT. I am not sure whether ACS Will take in account 5 years or 3 years or less than 3 years for my experience as a business analyst.
> 
> I think , I may get 65 or 70 .see below my details .
> 
> AGE : 31 Years
> 
> IELTS : L -7.5, R- 8, W- 7, S-7
> 
> Education :
> 
> 2000 - 2004: Bachelors of Technology (Eelectonics and communication Engineering)
> 
> 2005 - 2007 :Master of Science: Computer and communication Networks
> 
> Experience :
> 
> 2004 -2005 : software engineer
> 
> 2005 -2007 : Master Thesis by Research (2006 - 2007 : worked as a fulltime
> with Ericsson to complete my Thesis )
> 
> October 2007 - 2008 January : software engineer
> March 2008 - May 2008 : Software Engineer
> May 2008 - June 2009 : Project Engineer ( Junior IT Analyst )
> Oct 2009 - August 2011: IT ANALYST
> Aug 2011- present : IT Business analyst
> 
> Thnks.
> 
> Rgds,
> Bhupen


Yeah, I reckon it would be worth going forward with either 65 or 70. I can max my pts at 65, but that's with 8 in IELTS seeming next to impossible to me right now.

The last round had invitations sent out to people with 65 points for application put in late November 2013. 

I know there are many waiting to getting invited on 60 and 65 pts. But 70 it looks like you'll make the cut very easily
Good Luck!


----------



## tyjupi

I am 32 years old and turn 33 mid of this July: 30 point

I have my ACS result back and have 6 year 8 months certified for 261313: 10 points.

Bechelor of computer science : 15 points

I have taken IELTS 5 times and score 6.5 for writing component for every attempt.

- Should I try to get ACS to certified for System Analyst?

- Is there any option do I have?

- I have some distanced relative in Sydney, can I apply for 489?

This process is really draining me. Pls help.

Thank you.


----------



## bazidkhan

delvy said:


> no updates on this thread??


Yeah delvy,
we have no update here. what about your case, when you are going to apply for visa?


----------



## delvy

Hopefully tomorrow I can finalize and pay the fees, except the pcc n medicals


----------



## bazidkhan

delvy said:


> Hopefully tomorrow I can finalize and pay the fees, except the pcc n medicals.
> 
> Ok, No problem you can upload that any time later on.. best of luck


----------



## chris5550

kharelshishir said:


> Good luck chris. Why are u waiting for July? Because your occupation is not in current SA list or what?


Thank you kharelshishir. My occupation is currently in 'Special Conditions Apply' status. Hence waiting for July 2014.


----------



## bhupen008

If I may know , which occupation are you in ? 

Thnx .
Byupen


----------



## kingcantona7

hey..is it possible to apply for SA before getting the acs results...?


----------



## gkvithia

kingcantona7 said:


> hey..is it possible to apply for SA before getting the acs results...?


i dont think so as a positive outcome letter is required to be uploaded for SA SS application.


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks....understood..


----------



## gkvithia

Updated list out for SA looks like IT takes the biggest cut while others went back up to high availability.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## bhupen008

Under my occupation , it is mentioned "special conditions apply" . What does that mean . Thnx .


----------



## bond_bhai

bhupen008 said:


> Under my occupation , it is mentioned "special conditions apply" . What does that mean . Thnx .


It usually means nomination available only for candidates who have got their degree from Australian universities.


----------



## adudecool

Hi All, 

Anyone moving to Adelaide in a months time?


----------



## bhupen008

Thx bhai !


----------



## Sandy J

Hi Folks, Can any one suggest doc checklist for S A: SS. I read somewhere they.mind getting unnecessary docs ,so appreciate if informed. Thx


----------



## kharelshishir

Sandy J said:


> Hi Folks, Can any one suggest doc checklist for S A: SS. I read somewhere they.mind getting unnecessary docs ,so appreciate if informed. Thx


In my case i uploaded only Ielts, skill assessment, employer reference letter. I got the SS in flat 3 weeks.


----------



## Sandy J

kharelshishir said:


> In my case i uploaded only Ielts, skill assessment, employer reference letter. I got the SS in flat 3 weeks.


Thanks for the reply, This is exactly what I saw on their doc requirement list. Due you think stautory declaration filed during Skill Assmnt is required or experience letter will suffice.


----------



## kharelshishir

Sandy J said:


> Thanks for the reply, This is exactly what I saw on their doc requirement list. Due you think stautory declaration filed during Skill Assmnt is required or experience letter will suffice.


Experience letter will be more than enough my friend. If ur occupation is in high/medium/low available list than u r eligible for work experience waiver, i.e: u will get the SS even if u do not show ur work exp. but if u have the exp letter better upload it.


----------



## Sandy J

kharelshishir said:


> Experience letter will be more than enough my friend. If ur occupation is in high/medium/low available list than u r eligible for work experience waiver, i.e: u will get the SS even if u do not show ur work exp. but if u have the exp letter better upload it.


Thanks bro, Good to hear that.


----------



## rashe_12

*Recent work experience?*

Hi,

I've got a positive skills assessment but only assessed for my previous employer where I was working until April 2011. 

My current job is also in the same nominated occupation but not assessed by Vetassess. 

The confusion here is for SS the requirement is one year of recent experience in the last three years. Since my current job is not assessed by Vetassess and the previous job that was assessed is in April 2011 will that cause a problem for SS?

Do I need to go through the skills assessment again or can I just submit my current employment details like offer letter and roles/responsibilities for state sponsorship?

Please advise


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a positive skills assessment but only assessed for my previous employer where I was working until April 2011.
> 
> My current job is also in the same nominated occupation but not assessed by Vetassess.
> 
> The confusion here is for SS the requirement is one year of recent experience in the last three years. Since my current job is not assessed by Vetassess and the previous job that was assessed is in April 2011 will that cause a problem for SS?
> 
> Do I need to go through the skills assessment again or can I just submit my current employment details like offer letter and roles/responsibilities for state sponsorship?
> 
> Please advise


Rashe,Go through this link and view point 8 of nomination criteria

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements.


----------



## gkvithia

Hi ,
Just curious if i understand SS correctly it doesnt matter if you get 60 points or 70 points you would still get an invite if the state sponsors you for subclass 190 ?


----------



## manofsteel

gkvithia said:


> Hi ,
> Just curious if i understand SS correctly it doesnt matter if you get 60 points or 70 points you would still get an invite if the state sponsors you for subclass 190 ?


As long as you applied for SS, you might get an invite. That is, if you qualify the state's criteria. Points will only matter if below 55, as additional 5 points is given by the state for u to reach 60. If u have 70 points, why apply for SS?


----------



## gkvithia

Cause my skill code only offered in SA


----------



## rashe_12

gkvithia said:


> Hi ,
> Just curious if i understand SS correctly it doesnt matter if you get 60 points or 70 points you would still get an invite if the state sponsors you for subclass 190 ?



You have to be cautious with your EOI. You should be able to validate/prove the work experience points that you will be claiming while submitting your EOI. If you are unable to provide evidence of employment (for which you are claiming points) your visa will get rejected


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Rashe,Go through this link and view point 8 of nomination criteria
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements.



Sandy thanks for the link. I called up the immigration office of SA and explained to them my situation and they suggested if you happen to change jobs during or post your skills assessment then need to provide sufficient documentation along with employer references as proof of recent work experience.

So I'm getting my documents ready. Hopefully in a day or two should be able to submit for SS.

Good luck with your application too...


----------



## manofsteel

kharelshishir said:


> I got the SA SS approved today. Also invited to apply for 190. Good luck to those who are awaiting SS grant.
> Took exactly 3 weeks for me.


Hi, have you been contacted by CO? 
Haven't seen any update in this forum who are waiting for CO


----------



## Meetshabbir87

Hi All,

My name is Shabbir and I just joined this forum. Happy to see all your comments. I am a resident of Bangalore and have applied for Australian PR. I started my process last year in April 2013. Got my possitive skill assessment from Vetasses in August 2013 and also got my IELTS results and I got 8.5 in Listening, 7 in reading, 7 in writing and 7.5 in speaking. Overall band I got 7.5. 

I submitted my Expression for interest in September and also submitted an application with South Australia state (It was the only state which was offering Organization and Method analyst role at that time) and in October I got a response stating that this occupation has reached its ceiling limit and hence no further applications will be processed and my application was being refused.

Since then I have been waiting for this occupation to open in any of the states so that I can move forward with my process. Can someone please share your experience as to where I stand with my application and what should be done next from my end.

Looking forward to share some good experience in this forum.

Stay in touch,

Regards,
Shabbir


----------



## kharelshishir

manofsteel said:


> Hi, have you been contacted by CO? Haven't seen any update in this forum who are waiting for CO


U mean CO from DIBP?
Not yet, it has just been 2 weeks since i lodged 190 visa. Its too early. 
What about u buddy?


----------



## kharelshishir

Meetshabbir87 said:


> Hi All, My name is Shabbir and I just joined this forum. Happy to see all your comments. I am a resident of Bangalore and have applied for Australian PR. I started my process last year in April 2013. Got my possitive skill assessment from Vetasses in August 2013 and also got my IELTS results and I got 8.5 in Listening, 7 in reading, 7 in writing and 7.5 in speaking. Overall band I got 7.5. I submitted my Expression for interest in September and also submitted an application with South Australia state (It was the only state which was offering Organization and Method analyst role at that time) and in October I got a response stating that this occupation has reached its ceiling limit and hence no further applications will be processed and my application was being refused. Since then I have been waiting for this occupation to open in any of the states so that I can move forward with my process. Can someone please share your experience as to where I stand with my application and what should be done next from my end. Looking forward to share some good experience in this forum. Stay in touch, Regards, Shabbir


ShAbbir, 

Sometimes some states reopen the remaining quota at the end of program year... If u lucky that can happen just like in my case where SA reopened my occupation in march which was closed in september.

Else july is not that far. U have patiently waited for an entire year, u will easily cross another 3 months.
I am sure CSOL if not SOL will include ur occupation and atleast some SS will have ur occupation in their list as july resets states' planning levels as well as DIBPs occupation ceilings


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Sandy thanks for the link. I called up the immigration office of SA and explained to them my situation and they suggested if you happen to change jobs during or post your skills assessment then need to provide sufficient documentation along with employer references as proof of recent work experience.
> 
> So I'm getting my documents ready. Hopefully in a day or two should be able to submit for SS.
> 
> Good luck with your application too...


Rashe, Thanks for the wishes and sharing useful info. All the best for ur SS too.


----------



## dreamsaia

Hello Anyone,

Has anyone moved to Adelaide in recent times and have any known who can offer a place to stay this month end in Adelaide..

Regards,
Dreamsaia


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi all,

We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!

See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!

Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


----------



## MilanPS

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Ozbabe: This is nothing less than a miracle, WOW ... Hence proved, perseverance and promptness is the key to achieving the milestones.
Great future ahead ... God Bless.

I've filed my 190 visa application on 15-Mar-2014 and still haven't got a CO assigned :-(


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Heeyyyy!!! Congratulations!!! Finally!


----------



## Manan_20

Hi,

Are there any Financial Investment Advisors (Code: 222311) who are planning to for EOI to SA? 

Manan


----------



## Ozbabe

MilanPS said:


> Ozbabe: This is nothing less than a miracle, WOW ... Hence proved, perseverance and promptness is the key to achieving the milestones.
> Great future ahead ... God Bless.
> 
> I've filed my 190 visa application on 15-Mar-2014 and still haven't got a CO assigned :-(


Thanks. Don't worry. Yours is on it's way to your inbox. A few weeks more hopefully.


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> Heeyyyy!!! Congratulations!!! Finally!


Yes! Finally! Thanks.

We shall see in Adelaide, hopefully.


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> Yes! Finally! Thanks.
> 
> We shall see in Adelaide, hopefully.


Definitely! Wait for me by November


----------



## manofsteel

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Congrats @Ozbabe!


----------



## manofsteel

kharelshishir said:


> U mean CO from DIBP?
> Not yet, it has just been 2 weeks since i lodged 190 visa. Its too early.
> What about u buddy?


no contact yet. also in this waiting game.. hoping.. praying ray:


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

do they accept digitally signed documents? what have u guys done for those 20pages forms? print, scan and convert to pdf?
uf there is any other way plz do mention


----------



## gkvithia

SA will be on a long break next week, im guessing SS will be delayed.


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Hey Ozabe,

How do you come to know about this email, does this email comes to your registered email or to your agent email id?

Also Can I check status of my current application, because when i ma checking imm.gov.au site, it is still showing as "In Progress", though CO is already allocated to my case and all of my documents are uploaded.


----------



## Ozbabe

manofsteel said:


> Congrats @Ozbabe!


Thanks and best wishes for yours


----------



## Ozbabe

ICTSystemTest said:


> Hey Ozabe,
> 
> How do you come to know about this email, does this email comes to your registered email or to your agent email id?
> 
> Also Can I check status of my current application, because when i ma checking imm.gov.au site, it is still showing as "In Progress", though CO is already allocated to my case and all of my documents are uploaded.


Hi ya,

It came to my email as I did not use any agent. If you had put your agent's email as one for correspondence it would go to your agent's then.

The status of mine was 'in progress' till the day of grant it changed to 'case finalised'.

I pray all who are waiting get the grant sooner than later.

Cheers


----------



## ICTSystemTest

Ozbabe said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> It came to my email as I did not use any agent. If you had put your agent's email as one for correspondence it would go to your agent's then.
> 
> The status of mine was 'in progress' till the day of grant it changed to 'case finalised'.
> 
> I pray all who are waiting get the grant sooner than later.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Ozabe


----------



## rainaharpreet

Dear all, applied 190 visa application on 11-Apr-14. Front loaded all docs on 18-Apr-14.
Now waiting for Case Officer??


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

rainaharpreet said:


> Dear all, applied 190 visa application on 11-Apr-14. Front loaded all docs on 18-Apr-14.
> Now waiting for Case Officer??


well I have also applied on 14th april and so far have uploaded most of the documents. are you migrating with family? because I am and would like to discuss what you did about the 1221 and form 80.


----------



## chiku2006

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well I have also applied on 14th april and so far have uploaded most of the documents. are you migrating with family? because I am and would like to discuss what you did about the 1221 and form 80.


You guys have a long way to go, February applicants like me are still waiting for CO.


----------



## delvy

congratsssssssssssss....


Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

chiku2006.... 190 or 189?


----------



## chiku2006

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> chiku2006.... 190 or 189?


190


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

Chiku2006
does it has anything to do with your points or the occupation? or it is just first come first serve?


----------



## chiku2006

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Chiku2006
> does it has anything to do with your points or the occupation? or it is just first come first serve?


I have no clue, my professin has many seats left and its in medium priority for SS. No one knows about criteria of allocation of CO or anything else...


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

my profession has lots of seats left. in fact out of 1000 only less than 50 visa so far. and it is on high priority for SA. Let see if these factors matter


----------



## chiku2006

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> my profession has lots of seats left. in fact out of 1000 only less than 50 visa so far. and it is on high priority for SA. Let see if these factors matter


I doubt about it, my profession has over 3000 seats left (zero taken), I don't think it will matter... lets see what happens.

You should be mentally prepared for a July grant, as per DIBP website processing time of subclass 190 is 3 months...


----------



## rashe_12

*Question on State Sponsorship*

Experts need your guidance here.

While applying for SS there is a section where we need to fill in our employment dates. The start date is the date we commenced employment or the start date of skilled employment??? In my case - employment start date is Nov 2002 and start date of skilled employment is Aug 2005 (promoted to Customer Service Manager).

As far as I understand this correctly, I need to take Aug 2005 as start date on my EOI and state sponsorship. 

Please let me know if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## Ozbabe

delvy said:


> congratsssssssssssss....


Thanks


----------



## kharelshishir

rashe_12 said:


> Experts need your guidance here. While applying for SS there is a section where we need to fill in our employment dates. The start date is the date we commenced employment or the start date of skilled employment??? In my case - employment start date is Nov 2002 and start date of skilled employment is Aug 2005 (promoted to Customer Service Manager). As far as I understand this correctly, I need to take Aug 2005 as start date on my EOI and state sponsorship. Please let me know if I'm right or wrong.


It always better to mention your start date since the time u started working as "relevent experience" as per dibp occupation code. This will put an ease to CO's suspicion later when u apply for 190 visa. And tray to match the dates in EOI, SS and DIBP.


----------



## Ozbabe

*Shared accommodation*

Hi guys,

I am planning on landing end July. Does anyone have any shared accommodation to let or any suggestions of affordable accommodation in Adelaide?

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning on landing end July. Does anyone have any shared accommodation to let or any suggestions of affordable accommodation in Adelaide?
> 
> Thanks


Hey ozbabe

Please stay in touch once you land in adelaide. .. I think I should have my visa in next couple of weeks and would seek your guidance in settling down in the city... I hope you won't mind 

Regards

Chiku


----------



## fahaditq8

I'm also landing on 1 august with wife n 4 year old son still looking for accommodation n not sure either to share or live sperate but all the option can be considered as long its not expensive because till the job is secured.


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> Hey ozbabe
> 
> Please stay in touch once you land in adelaide. .. I think I should have my visa in next couple of weeks and would seek your guidance in settling down in the city... I hope you won't mind
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


Of cause I don't mind. We need to network and help each other live our dreams.

I intend to land first and then probably bring family later if I do not get a job before leaving the UK. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Of cause I don't mind. We need to network and help each other live our dreams.
> 
> I intend to land first and then probably bring family later if I do not get a job before leaving the UK. We'll see how it goes...


All the best and my good wishes are with you... you will be fine dont worry !!


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi , 

I have 10 years of work experience in sales and marketing in India ( 7 ) & Europe (1) & Australia ( 1.5 ) . in fields such as Apparel retail , consumer retail and IT sales . 

Does AIM accept such kind of experience ? I am at middle management level in my organization . 

any fine prints and suggestion will help a lot . 

Thanks


----------



## mukeshsharma

*Hi -Help*



chiku2006 said:


> All the best and my good wishes are with you... you will be fine dont worry !!


Hi Sir 

I am planning to apply for AIM verification , will it be possible for you to talk to me for 5 min , need to clarify some doubts , i am based in sydney . 

I am also from india , Hope to hear from you soon. 

Regards 
mukesh


----------



## Ronnie21378

Hi Ozbabe,

How did you manage to apply for visa within a day if your invite ! All the best for ade!


----------



## chiku2006

mukeshsharma said:


> Hi Sir
> 
> I am planning to apply for AIM verification , will it be possible for you to talk to me for 5 min , need to clarify some doubts , i am based in sydney .
> 
> I am also from india , Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Regards
> mukesh


Hi mukesh

I am based in new delhi india, you can pm me your queries and I will be happy to assist you.

Would like to remind you that AIM is into toooo many details and it is very difficult to get an approval from them. I feel they are the most difficult amongest all in giving approvals thats why if you would have noticed not even a single.place has been taken despite having over 7000 seats in the year.

Thankfully I have an experienced MARA agent who knew the entire process...


----------



## mukeshsharma

How do the PM here , i am sooo new to this forum ,Mukesh


----------



## mukeshsharma

I just figured out the way to do PM


----------



## mukeshsharma

Hi , 

can anyone give me some pointers about AIM skill assessment for Sales and marketting manager profile. 

Any agent or advice will be great help


----------



## Ozbabe

Ronnie21378 said:


> Hi Ozbabe,
> 
> How did you manage to apply for visa within a day if your invite ! All the best for ade!


Hi Ronnie,

I had prepared my documents in anticipation of the invite. Luckily there was a free space for my medical the next day and I also applied for PCC straight away.

All the best


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> All the best and my good wishes are with you... you will be fine dont worry !!


Cheers


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

chiku2006 said:


> Hi mukesh
> 
> I am based in new delhi india, you can pm me your queries and I will be happy to assist you.
> 
> Would like to remind you that AIM is into toooo many details and it is very difficult to get an approval from them. I feel they are the most difficult amongest all in giving approvals thats why if you would have noticed not even a single.place has been taken despite having over 7000 seats in the year.
> 
> Thankfully I have an experienced MARA agent who knew the entire process...


well i got my skill assessment from AIM. i think they are not tough. they are just thorough. you need to tick all the boxes in their criteria. just read what they ask for. prepare your documents and assess yourself honestly. if you think you would pass yourself i am sure they will also


----------



## gkvithia

Hi all , just wanted to update SA SS received and 190 EOI invite received today, 

Took exactly 30 days from SA SS and EOI invite..... 
good luck to all


----------



## Sandy J

gkvithia said:


> Hi all , just wanted to update SA SS received and 190 EOI invite received today,
> 
> Took exactly 30 days from SA SS and EOI invite.....
> good luck to all


Congrats to you. Good luck for visa process.

Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


----------



## Sandy J

Received my SS today for south australia and invite for visa. Thanks to all forum members for helping each other and good luck to aspiring applicants. God Bless.

Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


----------



## gkvithia

Sandy J said:


> Received my SS today for south australia and invite for visa. Thanks to all forum members for helping each other and good luck to aspiring applicants. God Bless.
> 
> Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


Goodluck ....... like the invite says " See you in australia"


----------



## Sandy J

gkvithia said:


> Goodluck ....... like the invite says " See you in australia"


 Thanks


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Received my SS today for south australia and invite for visa. Thanks to all forum members for helping each other and good luck to aspiring applicants. God Bless.
> 
> Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


Sandy Congrats!!!. If you don't mind can you please share your time lines for state nomination.

I've applied on the 23rd and expecting a positive outcome in 2-3 weeks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rashe_12

gkvithia said:


> Hi all , just wanted to update SA SS received and 190 EOI invite received today,
> 
> Took exactly 30 days from SA SS and EOI invite.....
> good luck to all


Congratulations!!! I applied on the 23rd and waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Sandy Congrats!!!. If you don't mind can you please share your time lines for state nomination.
> 
> I've applied on the 23rd and expecting a positive outcome in 2-3 weeks :fingerscrossed:




Thanks Rashe. Loads of good luck to you for SS. Signature updated


----------



## delvy

hi
where is form 80 to be filled and attached to the application? I could not find it in the immi account.

form 1221 is asked only for my spouse. why it is not there for all other family members?

my agent is telling me to go for medical only after co allocation. also the PCCs. what do you people suggest? should i wait for i will insist the agent to provide me the TRN & HAP Id?

Thanks & Regards
Delvy


----------



## bazidkhan

delvy said:


> hi
> where is form 80 to be filled and attached to the application? I could not find it in the immi account.
> 
> form 1221 is asked only for my spouse. why it is not there for all other family members?
> 
> my agent is telling me to go for medical only after co allocation. also the PCCs. what do you people suggest? should i wait for i will insist the agent to provide me the TRN & HAP Id?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Delvy


Hi delvy.
Doing medical for self and all migrating dependents is good idea which may speed up your case.. of course insist your Agent .


----------



## rashe_12

delvy said:


> hi
> where is form 80 to be filled and attached to the application? I could not find it in the immi account.
> 
> form 1221 is asked only for my spouse. why it is not there for all other family members?
> 
> my agent is telling me to go for medical only after co allocation. also the PCCs. what do you people suggest? should i wait for i will insist the agent to provide me the TRN & HAP Id?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Delvy


Delvy,

Apply for PCC right away as its a time consuming process. Doing medicals shouldn't take too many days so that can be done even after CO allocation.

I'm not sure about the Form 80 part as I'm still waiting for SS.

Good luck with your application!!!


----------



## rashe_12

*State Sponsorship??*

Hi,

Has anyone applied for SA nomination recently and waiting for the result. Would be good if people can share their timelines so that it benefits everyone on the forum and we can have a fair idea of when to expect an outcome....

Also, please do share your recent experience like.....if you were contacted by the CO and asked for additional info or if rejected reasons for rejection.

I've applied on April 23rd and waiting in the queue :bored:

This will truly benefit all members on the forum.

Hope to hear some replies


----------



## delvy

hi rashe, this thread or almost all the threads are giving up the timelines about state nomination. check out the signatures of the members, most of them have provided the timeline they are in process,such as skill assessment, ielts, nomination, etc

for SA, from application submission to nomination, it takes 2 months time, in general.
But, since July is very near, the situation is being changed. There might be a delay, as there will be new rules and visa sealing.


----------



## rashe_12

delvy said:


> hi rashe, this thread or almost all the threads are giving up the timelines about state nomination. check out the signatures of the members, most of them have provided the timeline they are in process,such as skill assessment, ielts, nomination, etc
> 
> for SA, from application submission to nomination, it takes 2 months time, in general.
> But, since July is very near, the situation is being changed. There might be a delay, as there will be new rules and visa sealing.


Hi Delvy, you may want to spend a few minutes to look at the ACT state nomination thread as an example - there is list which is being maintained there of all the applicants names and time lines. I hardly see any applicants on this thread for SA who are waiting for state nomination. Let me know if you can find even 5 users on this thread who have applied and waiting for the outcome.

Don't quite agree on the timelines for SA nomination that you've mentioned. SA is the quickest when it comes to processing SS applications. The average processing time is 3 weeks and due to the recent holidays and year end nearing its now 4 week average which is still quick if you compare it with any other SS average time.

Just yesterday, someone on this thread got SA nomination within 14 days


----------



## delvy

oh really!!!

if you know all these details, why you asked??

To argue with the members who reply to you?


I have mentioned - "in general". that means it may vary with person to person, case to case.


----------



## rashe_12

delvy said:


> oh really!!!
> 
> if you know all these details, why you asked??
> 
> To argue with the members who reply to you?
> 
> 
> I have mentioned - "in general". that means it may vary with person to person, case to case.


No one's arguing here. I don't know from where did an argument crop up. All that I did was two things - 

1) Suggested you to read through the ACT State Nomination thread to have a better understanding of how a list is maintained there. My intent to have something similar for SA applicants as well. It's not just about maintaining a list or updating signatures; it's about applicants sharing their experience (example, if a CO asked for additional info or rejects an application for what ever reason). Hence I mentioned in my previous post encouraging members to share more info so that we can start a list here for the benefit of all. 

2) The timelines that you've mentioned for "in general" is incorrect. Hence, my disagreement and provided you with the correct timelines.

If I don't agree to your view point doesn't mean I'm arguing.


----------



## SunFlower48

*Time for SA*



xxxxxxxpearljam said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone applied for and waiting for SA SS decision? I know there is a Google doc but dont think anyone is following it anymore. This is the link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=62
> 
> Anyone else who has applied recently and waiting please do share your timelines.
> 
> Regards,
> P


I have applied on April 14 and am waiting for the result. When did u apply? What is the occupation u applied for? It says it takes 4 weeks. For me, I am in 3rd week.


----------



## SunFlower48

*Applied*



rashe_12 said:


> Hi Delvy, you may want to spend a few minutes to look at the ACT state nomination thread as an example - there is list which is being maintained there of all the applicants names and time lines. I hardly see any applicants on this thread for SA who are waiting for state nomination. Let me know if you can find even 5 users on this thread who have applied and waiting for the outcome.
> 
> Don't quite agree on the timelines for SA nomination that you've mentioned. SA is the quickest when it comes to processing SS applications. The average processing time is 3 weeks and due to the recent holidays and year end nearing its now 4 week average which is still quick if you compare it with any other SS average time.
> 
> Just yesterday, someone on this thread got SA nomination within 14 days


Hi all
I recently applied for SA sponsorship (14 April 2014) and awaiting their approval


----------



## rashe_12

SunFlower48 said:


> Hi all
> I recently applied for SA sponsorship (14 April 2014) and awaiting their approval


Hi SunFlower, 

Thanks for coming forward and sharing your timelines. Hope to see many more replies like yours....

Let's start a small list here of applicants who have applied and waiting/approved. As the number increases (hopefully) we can start tracking on google docs. You are first in the queue  We will add more people on it as we hear more replies - 

1) SunFlower48 - Applied 14th April - 3 weeks and waiting
2) Sandy J - Applied 16th April - Approved on 30th April (2 weeks)
3) Rashe_12 - Applied 23rd April - 1.5 weeks and waiting

If you were contacted by CO asking for additional info, do share the same.....


----------



## SunFlower48

rashe_12 said:


> Hi SunFlower,
> 
> Thanks for coming forward and sharing your timelines. Hope to see many more replies like yours....
> 
> Let's start a small list here of applicants who have applied and waiting/approved. As the number increases (hopefully) we can start tracking on google docs. You are first in the queue  We will add more people on it as we hear more replies -
> 
> 1) SunFlower48 - Applied 14th April - 3 weeks and waiting
> 2) Sandy J - Applied 16th April - Approved on 30th April (2 weeks)
> 3) Rashe_12 - Applied 23rd April - 1.5 weeks and waiting
> 
> If you were contacted by CO asking for additional info, do share the same.....


May I know what was Sandy J's occupation? He got the approval VERY FAST! Congratulations.


----------



## rashe_12

SunFlower48 said:


> May I know what was Sandy J's occupation? He got the approval VERY FAST! Congratulations.


Not sure what is Sandy's occupation. Mine is 149212 Customer Service Manager. What is your occupation?


----------



## SunFlower48

rashe_12 said:


> Not sure what is Sandy's occupation. Mine is 149212 Customer Service Manager. What is your occupation?


Mine is 135112 ICT Project Manager


----------



## MilanPS

Mine is 135111 and I got it from SA in 3-3.5 weeks, back in Feb'14.
Current, visa application filed on 15-Mar-14 and waiting for CO assignment.
Rest, all docs frontloaded, only both PCCs are pending.


----------



## rashe_12

MilanPS said:


> Mine is 135111 and I got it from SA in 3-3.5 weeks, back in Feb'14.
> Current, visa application filed on 15-Mar-14 and waiting for CO assignment.
> Rest, all docs frontloaded, only both PCCs are pending.


Milan, good to know that your SS got approved in 3.5 weeks which is more or less equivalent to the average processing times mentioned on the SA website 

Were you contacted by your CO asking for any more documents or just received an approval email after applying?


----------



## MilanPS

If you're referring to the SA nomination process, I got the state-nomination mail directly without any communication from anyone. In fact, I really didn't know if the case officer would be contacting me for any docs during the state-nomination process.
What I know is that the case officer may contact you and seek clarification or ask more docs once youv'e filed the visa application which is the stage I'm in now at present.
I might consider myself lucky though


----------



## SunFlower48

MilanPS said:


> If you're referring to the SA nomination process, I got the state-nomination mail directly without any communication from anyone. In fact, I really didn't know if the case officer would be contacting me for any docs during the state-nomination process.
> What I know is that the case officer may contact you and seek clarification or ask more docs once youv'e filed the visa application which is the stage I'm in now at present.
> I might consider myself lucky though


Would u please let us know what are the documents required for visa lodge, so we can make them ready beforehand?

Thanks


----------



## Demesne

Hey guys, 

I have this query regarding SA-SS. Does SA considers work experience even if ACS has deducted it for skill assessment purpose? I have 5 years and 4 months of experience and ACS deducted 5 years which leaves me with 4 months only. 

In the assessment result letter they mentioned all my experience though.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Demesne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have this query regarding SA-SS. Does SA considers work experience even if ACS has deducted it for skill assessment purpose? I have 5 years and 4 months of experience and ACS deducted 5 years which leaves me with 4 months only.
> 
> In the assessment result letter they mentioned all my experience though.


Hi, 

After deducting 5yeats and 4 months of experience, how much experience ACS has assessed positive on last 3 years. 

If it has been assessed as positive for atleast 12 months in last 36 months you are good to go. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## Demesne

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> After deducting 5yeats and 4 months of experience, how much experience ACS has assessed positive on last 3 years.
> 
> If it has been assessed as positive for atleast 12 months in last 36 months you are good to go.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


I'm left with 4 months only. They used 5 years of my experience to consider me skilled. Looks like I shouldnt be applying for SS then?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Demesne said:


> I'm left with 4 months only. They used 5 years of my experience to consider me skilled. Looks like I shouldnt be applying for SS then?


In my understanding you can claim total period while applying for SA nomination. 

If it weren't for that experience of those 5 years you wouldn't have been deemed as skilled by ACS, deduction of 5 years is to compensate non IT degree of yours. 

Hence, in principle ACS has said in their assessment that you were assessed positive for experience of 5 years and as your degree is of non relevant field they will deduct some years of experience to deem you experienced at par with a person who has IT related degree. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## SunFlower48

*263111*



yasin said:


> Anyone can confirm if SA and WA had closed 263111 for invitations (189/190) ? If this is true, do they normally open the invitation every 6 months or 1 year?


See here https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

For now it is like this:
263111	Computer Network and Systems Engineer	Special Conditions Apply	IELTS 6.5 in each band ACS

Read about "Special Conditions Apply" in https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

Good Luck


----------



## MilanPS

Demesne said:


> I'm left with 4 months only. They used 5 years of my experience to consider me skilled. Looks like I shouldnt be applying for SS then?


My 2 cents, you should only mention the exact duration for which ACS found you suitable and not the complete tenure of your work-ex. God forbid if the state finds any descrepancy in what ACS found you suitable for vis-a-vis mentioned by you on state-nomination application, they take it very seriously.
Moreover, ACS reviews your claimed experience & qualifications with regards to the nomination that you nominated yourself against and eliminates the time-frame of overlapping education, non-relevant experience, non-relevant education and few years of your work-ex as a pre-requisite for your fitment in Australian system.
My total experience of 16 yrs had been reduced to 8 yrs considering the above factors only.
You can apply if ACS have you positive result and the less duration of relevant work-ex as cited by yhrm shouldn't be a challenge per my understanding.


----------



## Sandy J

SunFlower48 said:


> May I know what was Sandy J's occupation? He got the approval VERY FAST! Congratulations.


Sunflower, thanks for the wishes. My occupation is same as Rashe's , 149212 customer service manager. They are damn quick in responding. You guys will get it this week, I feel.


----------



## MilanPS

Yes, these folks are on double-run off-late. They're claiming a TAT of 4.5 weeks on an average but closing the most of the applications in 3-4 weeks flat. So you guys should be getting yours' either within this week or positively by next week.


----------



## gkvithia

Guys even with easter brake mine was exactly 30 days

submitted march 31st / approved apr 30th with 190 invite same day.

when i applied their times were given as 3.5 weeks , mid April it had been moved to 4 weeks.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## Sandy J

Seems we have plenty of people now for SA SS. Great going.


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> Would u please let us know what are the documents required for visa lodge, so we can make them ready beforehand?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, here are the documentary requirement & steps that you would need to gather & follow as you move forward from here:

- All past & current work-experience docs (offer, appointment, relieving & experience letters from all past organizations)
- At least 3 current salary slips of current job & 3 salary slips of last job
- Form-16 for at least last 2 years
- Salary bank statement for past 2 yrs
- Birth certificate
- Aadhar, PAN & VoterID cards
- 10th marksheet & certificate
- 12th mark sheet & certificate
- All graduation & post-graduation semester marksheets, consolidated marksheets, provisional certificate & degree/convocation certificate
- All technical & non-technical certification documents (if any)
- IELTS marksheet
- ACS +result mail
- state-nomination mail
- Duly-filled form-80 for all visa-applicants above 18 yrs

If any of the above document in a xerox copy itself, then it needs to be notarized by court notary first, then scanned and uploaded.

Also, if any of the above document/s is/are not in english, then get it translated from a NATI certified translator of Australia.


You would also require the similar documents for your spouse (if married) and if he/she is also an applicant on the visa application & is immigrating with you.

P.S.: There an exception on the english competence requirement for the spouse (only if he/she is not the primary applicant), he/she might not appear for IELTS and instead get a school certificate from his/her school on the school's letter-head stating that the medium of education was english throughout, this would work for him/her too.

Also, you need to submit the visa application and make the money transfer via international credit-card only in one-shot for the entire amount, this is a bottleneck for many people, since very few people have intl. credit-cards with that kind of daily credit limit and no debit card would work irrespective of whatever money you have in your bank account, so hunt for someone who has an intl credit-card having that kind of daily credit transaction limit. Believe me, if you don't get this right you won't be able to file the visa application come what may.

Also, once you've filed the visa application, you'll get the link of your application itself directing you to claim your medical history and there you'll get the link to book your medical tests with the hospital of your choice, submit the form & you'll have to call the selected hospital to book your appointment for each applicant (irrespective of their age), pls. don't assume that infants & kids would not have to get this done, it is mandatory for all applicants on the visa application. 
Once youv'e gone through the medicals, you won't get any reports in-hand instead it'll all get uploaded onto the visa-application by the hospital itself and you won't even be able to view it in any case, so follow-up diligently with the hospital people and ensure that it gets' uploaded for all applicants.

Next is your PCC (only to be done for applicants above 18 yrs, not children) it is another time-killing process and marred by the police, LIU and administrations apathy, so you need to do it sooner than you've filed the visa application.
Go to the passport website, fill the application for PCC, submit it online, take the printout of the PCC application & walk-in to your location PSK between 9:30am to 11:30am on all working days and start the process, they might give you the PCC off-hand in case of pre-police-verified passport holders in last 5 yrs, else they'll give you the receipt and you come back home empty-handed. In this case its' wise to follow-up with local police station & LIU folks to get it pacified, once they've done their job, you'll receive an SMS from PSK to come and collect your PCC from them.
Once you have your PCCs, scan and upload onto your visa-application and voila, your job is done, then you wait for the case office to get assigned to your visa application, review your documents, medicals & PCC etc. and seek any clarifications (if any needed) ...
If all's sorted out then the grant should be on its' way anytime in your mailbox ...

Guess, I've jotted it all down, pls. feel free to correct me or add if I missed any step here ...

Cheers.


----------



## gkvithia

MilanPS said:


> Yes, here are the documentary requirement & steps that you would need to gather & follow as you move forward from here:
> 
> - All past & current work-experience docs (offer, appointment, relieving & experience letters from all past organizations)
> - At least 3 current salary slips of current job & 3 salary slips of last job
> - Form-16 for at least last 2 years
> - Salary bank statement for past 2 yrs
> - Birth certificate
> - Aadhar, PAN & VoterID cards
> - 10th marksheet & certificate
> - 12th mark sheet & certificate
> - All graduation & post-graduation semester marksheets, consolidated marksheets, provisional certificate & degree/convocation certificate
> - All technical & non-technical certification documents (if any)
> - IELTS marksheet
> - ACS +result mail
> - state-nomination mail
> - Duly-filled form-80 for all visa-applicants above 18 yrs
> 
> If any of the above document in a xerox copy itself, then it needs to be notarized by court notary first, then scanned and uploaded.
> 
> Also, if any of the above document/s is/are not in english, then get it translated from a NATI certified translator of Australia.
> 
> 
> You would also require the similar documents for your spouse (if married) and if he/she is also an applicant on the visa application & is immigrating with you.
> 
> P.S.: There an exception on the english competence requirement for the spouse (only if he/she is not the primary applicant), he/she might not appear for IELTS and instead get a school certificate from his/her school on the school's letter-head stating that the medium of education was english throughout, this would work for him/her too.
> 
> Also, you need to submit the visa application and make the money transfer via international credit-card only in one-shot for the entire amount, this is a bottleneck for many people, since very few people have intl. credit-cards with that kind of daily credit limit and no debit card would work irrespective of whatever money you have in your bank account, so hunt for someone who has an intl credit-card having that kind of daily credit transaction limit. Believe me, if you don't get this right you won't be able to file the visa application come what may.
> 
> Also, once you've filed the visa application, you'll get the link of your application itself directing you to claim your medical history and there you'll get the link to book your medical tests with the hospital of your choice, submit the form & you'll have to call the selected hospital to book your appointment for each applicant (irrespective of their age), pls. don't assume that infants & kids would not have to get this done, it is mandatory for all applicants on the visa application.
> Once youv'e gone through the medicals, you won't get any reports in-hand instead it'll all get uploaded onto the visa-application by the hospital itself and you won't even be able to view it in any case, so follow-up diligently with the hospital people and ensure that it gets' uploaded for all applicants.
> 
> Next is your PCC (only to be done for applicants above 18 yrs, not children) it is another time-killing process and marred by the police, LIU and administrations apathy, so you need to do it sooner than you've filed the visa application.
> Go to the passport website, fill the application for PCC, submit it online, take the printout of the PCC application & walk-in to your location PSK between 9:30am to 11:30am on all working days and start the process, they might give you the PCC off-hand in case of pre-police-verified passport holders in last 5 yrs, else they'll give you the receipt and you come back home empty-handed. In this case its' wise to follow-up with local police station & LIU folks to get it pacified, once they've done their job, you'll receive an SMS from PSK to come and collect your PCC from them.
> Once you have your PCCs, scan and upload onto your visa-application and voila, your job is done, then you wait for the case office to get assigned to your visa application, review your documents, medicals & PCC etc. and seek any clarifications (if any needed) ...
> If all's sorted out then the grant should be on its' way anytime in your mailbox ...
> 
> Guess, I've jotted it all down, pls. feel free to correct me or add if I missed any step here ...
> 
> Cheers.


I think for spouse only documentation that is needed is following
1. Form 80
2. IELTS or proof of english usage
3. Medical
4. PCC
5. BirthCert/passport and related proof of ID

Bank statements, degrees, vet/acs etc is only if you are claiming the 5 pts from spouse in your EOI.


----------



## MilanPS

Yes, you might be right and I would love to stand corrected but the list of docs that I mentioned is what has been given to me by my agent who is making sure that my visa application comes out as 100% complete is all respects by the case officer.

I simply believe in "better safe than sorry" policy, I might be paranoid but won't hurt if we are ready with all these docs and be proactive enough to share with case-officer whenever asked for ... got nothing to loose ...


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Sunflower, thanks for the wishes. My occupation is same as Rashe's , 149212 customer service manager. They are damn quick in responding. You guys will get it this week, I feel.





MilanPS said:


> Yes, these folks are on double-run off-late. They're claiming a TAT of 4.5 weeks on an average but closing the most of the applications in 3-4 weeks flat. So you guys should be getting yours' either within this week or positively by next week.



Not heard back anything today. Just praying that I get a positive response soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rashe_12

MilanPS said:


> Yes, here are the documentary requirement & steps that you would need to gather & follow as you move forward from here:
> 
> - All past & current work-experience docs (offer, appointment, relieving & experience letters from all past organizations)
> - At least 3 current salary slips of current job & 3 salary slips of last job
> - Form-16 for at least last 2 years
> - Salary bank statement for past 2 yrs
> - Birth certificate
> - Aadhar, PAN & VoterID cards
> - 10th marksheet & certificate
> - 12th mark sheet & certificate
> - All graduation & post-graduation semester marksheets, consolidated marksheets, provisional certificate & degree/convocation certificate
> - All technical & non-technical certification documents (if any)
> - IELTS marksheet
> - ACS +result mail
> - state-nomination mail
> - Duly-filled form-80 for all visa-applicants above 18 yrs
> 
> If any of the above document in a xerox copy itself, then it needs to be notarized by court notary first, then scanned and uploaded.
> 
> Also, if any of the above document/s is/are not in english, then get it translated from a NATI certified translator of Australia.
> 
> 
> You would also require the similar documents for your spouse (if married) and if he/she is also an applicant on the visa application & is immigrating with you.
> 
> P.S.: There an exception on the english competence requirement for the spouse (only if he/she is not the primary applicant), he/she might not appear for IELTS and instead get a school certificate from his/her school on the school's letter-head stating that the medium of education was english throughout, this would work for him/her too.
> 
> Also, you need to submit the visa application and make the money transfer via international credit-card only in one-shot for the entire amount, this is a bottleneck for many people, since very few people have intl. credit-cards with that kind of daily credit limit and no debit card would work irrespective of whatever money you have in your bank account, so hunt for someone who has an intl credit-card having that kind of daily credit transaction limit. Believe me, if you don't get this right you won't be able to file the visa application come what may.
> 
> Also, once you've filed the visa application, you'll get the link of your application itself directing you to claim your medical history and there you'll get the link to book your medical tests with the hospital of your choice, submit the form & you'll have to call the selected hospital to book your appointment for each applicant (irrespective of their age), pls. don't assume that infants & kids would not have to get this done, it is mandatory for all applicants on the visa application.
> Once youv'e gone through the medicals, you won't get any reports in-hand instead it'll all get uploaded onto the visa-application by the hospital itself and you won't even be able to view it in any case, so follow-up diligently with the hospital people and ensure that it gets' uploaded for all applicants.
> 
> Next is your PCC (only to be done for applicants above 18 yrs, not children) it is another time-killing process and marred by the police, LIU and administrations apathy, so you need to do it sooner than you've filed the visa application.
> Go to the passport website, fill the application for PCC, submit it online, take the printout of the PCC application & walk-in to your location PSK between 9:30am to 11:30am on all working days and start the process, they might give you the PCC off-hand in case of pre-police-verified passport holders in last 5 yrs, else they'll give you the receipt and you come back home empty-handed. In this case its' wise to follow-up with local police station & LIU folks to get it pacified, once they've done their job, you'll receive an SMS from PSK to come and collect your PCC from them.
> Once you have your PCCs, scan and upload onto your visa-application and voila, your job is done, then you wait for the case office to get assigned to your visa application, review your documents, medicals & PCC etc. and seek any clarifications (if any needed) ...
> If all's sorted out then the grant should be on its' way anytime in your mailbox ...
> 
> Guess, I've jotted it all down, pls. feel free to correct me or add if I missed any step here ...
> 
> Cheers.


Hey Milan, thanks so much for this exhaustive list and valuable piece of info. Will surely be of great help for future applicants.

I finally managed to get my bank statement today along with bank seal and signature. Will apply for PCC online tonight. Hope that shouldn't take more than couple of weeks.

Even though I haven't got my SS yet, getting prepared with all the documents so that I can submit my visa application withing 2-3 days of state nomination.

Praying hard that I get the state nomination.


----------



## MilanPS

rashe_12 said:


> Hey Milan, thanks so much for this exhaustive list and valuable piece of info. Will surely be of great help for future applicants.
> 
> I finally managed to get my bank statement today along with bank seal and signature. Will apply for PCC online tonight. Hope that shouldn't take more than couple of weeks.
> 
> Even though I haven't got my SS yet, getting prepared with all the documents so that I can submit my visa application withing 2-3 days of state nomination.
> 
> Praying hard that I get the state nomination.


That's a good plan ... so long as you have a clearly defined strategy ... you'll surely make it well in time ...


----------



## gkvithia

Those with SA SS, i think if meet the criteria there should not be any rejection. I could be wrong but yet to hear SA SS being rejected . unlike some other states even if you met criteria possibility of rejection.


----------



## Demesne

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> In my understanding you can claim total period while applying for SA nomination.
> 
> If it weren't for that experience of those 5 years you wouldn't have been deemed as skilled by ACS, deduction of 5 years is to compensate non IT degree of yours.
> 
> Hence, in principle ACS has said in their assessment that you were assessed positive for experience of 5 years and as your degree is of non relevant field they will deduct some years of experience to deem you experienced at par with a person who has IT related degree.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks Deep. ACS used my 5 years of ICT experience to consider me skilled. My degree was comparable to AQF Associate Degree with ICT Major so I guess thats why they needed 5 years. 

I cant claim all 5 years because then I'll have to say in my EOI that all 5 years are relevant. Which means I am claiming points, that I cant. 

Please advise me should I go head with 4 months only?


----------



## Demesne

MilanPS said:


> My 2 cents, you should only mention the exact duration for which ACS found you suitable and not the complete tenure of your work-ex. God forbid if the state finds any descrepancy in what ACS found you suitable for vis-a-vis mentioned by you on state-nomination application, they take it very seriously.
> Moreover, ACS reviews your claimed experience & qualifications with regards to the nomination that you nominated yourself against and eliminates the time-frame of overlapping education, non-relevant experience, non-relevant education and few years of your work-ex as a pre-requisite for your fitment in Australian system.
> My total experience of 16 yrs had been reduced to 8 yrs considering the above factors only.
> You can apply if ACS have you positive result and the less duration of relevant work-ex as cited by yhrm shouldn't be a challenge per my understanding.


Thank you Milan. All my 5 years 4 months of experience is ICT related and assessed by ACS. Its just that they used those 5 years for the purpose of skill assessment. Now, in my EOI I have listed my experience as 'not-relevant' because that experience is for skill assessment only and I cannot claim points for that. That leaves me with 4 months of 'relevant' experience but SA needs 1 year of skilled employment. 

Please tell me should I go ahead with 4 months of relevant skilled employment?


----------



## MilanPS

Demesne said:


> Thank you Milan. All my 5 years 4 months of experience is ICT related and assessed by ACS. Its just that they used those 5 years for the purpose of skill assessment. Now, in my EOI I have listed my experience as 'not-relevant' because that experience is for skill assessment only and I cannot claim points for that. That leaves me with 4 months of 'relevant' experience but SA needs 1 year of skilled employment.
> 
> Please tell me should I go ahead with 4 months of relevant skilled employment?


I cross-checked with my agent and stand corrected. As someone righty said, you should have at least an year of relevant experience as assessed by ACS which you don't have at present, so its advisable to hold onto your EOI for now till you have acquired minimum 1 yr of relevant work-ex falling under ACS's relevance criteria.
You should also look around on the state sites of few states to confirm on their nomination granting parameters.
Filing of EOI is a different process which you can go for even now but if you are keen on getting a state-nomination then you should br extra-cautious and be 100% confident of your homework in selecting that specific option while you submit your EOI.


----------



## Demesne

MilanPS said:


> I cross-checked with my agent and stand corrected. As someone righty said, you should have at least an year of relevant experience as assessed by ACS which you don't have at present, so its advisable to hold onto your EOI for now till you have acquired minimum 1 yr of relevant work-ex falling under ACS's relevance criteria.
> You should also look around on the state sites of few states to confirm on their nomination granting parameters.
> Filing of EOI is a different process which you can go for even now but if you are keen on getting a state-nomination then you should br extra-cautious and be 100% confident of your homework in selecting that specific option while you submit your EOI.


Thanks so much!

I checked in my ACS result later, from October 2013 onwards my experience is considered skilled. Which means in October 2014 I will be able to apply for state nomination? 

Do I have to have another ACS assessment before Oct 2014 or this one will suffice?


----------



## MilanPS

My understanding is that it should suffice and you won't be required to get it done again. However, you may want to check with ACS folks before freezing on this plan.


----------



## Demesne

MilanPS said:


> My understanding is that it should suffice and you won't be required to get it done again. However, you may want to check with ACS folks before freezing on this plan.


Ok will do. Thanks very much!!


----------



## mehran2010

*Question*

Hello guys,

I have a question. Do you know what is the minimum number of years to live and work in South Australia after obtaining a state sponsored visa, before you are allowed to live and work in other parts of Australia? :noidea:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chiku2006

mehran2010 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question. Do you know what is the minimum number of years to live and work in South Australia after obtaining a state sponsored visa, before you are allowed to live and work in other parts of Australia? :noidea:
> 
> Thanks in advance!


2 years


----------



## SunFlower48

*documents*



Hedy said:


> Hi, anyone lodged their visa around mid of december and had a CO allocated? Am still waiting till now and no response from DIBP?!


Would u please let me know what are the documents required to lodge a visa?


----------



## SunFlower48

*Docs*



Sandy J said:


> Received my SS today for south australia and invite for visa. Thanks to all forum members for helping each other and good luck to aspiring applicants. God Bless.
> 
> Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


Congratulations 
Would u please let us know what are the required documents for lodging a visa?


----------



## SunFlower48

Sandy J said:


> Sunflower, thanks for the wishes. My occupation is same as Rashe's , 149212 customer service manager. They are damn quick in responding. You guys will get it this week, I feel.


Sandy, would u please let us know what are the required documents for lodging a visa?


----------



## Sandy J

SunFlower48 said:


> Sandy, would u please let us know what are the required documents for lodging a visa?


Sunflower, the list provided by MilanPS is quite extensive and very accurate. Few things can be twisted as per your own requirements like if you are assessed only for one employment then documents like bank statements, payslips, form 16 can be provided only for relevant experience. Having said that you, you must have all the documents ready even if you dont upload it. Pcc and medical can be done after CO asks for the same as you only have one year to make an initial entry to oz, which is again a very individual thing. Last but not the least loads of dollar to pay visa fees


----------



## SunFlower48

Sandy J said:


> Sunflower, the list provided by MilanPS is quite extensive and very accurate. Few things can be twisted as per your own requirements like if you are assessed only for one employment then documents like bank statements, payslips, form 16 can be provided only for relevant experience. Having said that you, you must have all the documents ready even if you dont upload it. Pcc and medical can be done after CO asks for the same as you only have one year to make an initial entry to oz, which is again a very individual thing. Last but not the least loads of dollar to pay visa fees


Sandy, thanks for the response
Where can I find the list provided by MilanPS please?
What do u mean by " if you are assessed only for *one *employment"?
What is this then? you only have one year to make an initial entry to oz
Please help me


----------



## rashe_12

SunFlower48 said:


> Sandy, thanks for the response
> Where can I find the list provided by MilanPS please?
> What do u mean by " if you are assessed only for *one *employment"?
> What is this then? you only have one year to make an initial entry to oz
> Please help me


Hello Sunflower, have pasted the link below for your reference. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/3881090-post1745.html

Did you hear back anything about the state nomination? Got nominated by SA?


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Sunflower, the list provided by MilanPS is quite extensive and very accurate. Few things can be twisted as per your own requirements like if you are assessed only for one employment then documents like bank statements, payslips, form 16 can be provided only for relevant experience. Having said that you, you must have all the documents ready even if you dont upload it. Pcc and medical can be done after CO asks for the same as you only have one year to make an initial entry to oz, which is again a very individual thing. Last but not the least loads of dollar to pay visa fees


Hey Sandy,

On vetassess assessment what was the date your skilled employment was assessed for?

Mine was until April 2011 so I provided them documents of my recent work experience while applying for state sponsorship itself. I complete two weeks of wait tomorrow. 

Hope to hear some good news come my way soon


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Hey Sandy,
> 
> On vetassess assessment what was the date your skilled employment was assessed for?
> 
> Mine was until April 2011 so I provided them documents of my recent work experience while applying for state sponsorship itself. I complete two weeks of wait tomorrow.
> 
> Hope to hear some good news come my way soon


Rashe, my assessment was done on quite recent experience but still I was asked for current employment docs because I am on a different profile now so I guess its similar for you as well. I know you are still on same profile. 

As far as ss is concerned, please keep patience as the timelines are 3 to 4 weeks for SA. I know I got it little early than others but we cant compare these things. "Law of average", I guess , as my assessment took 16 weeks as compared to 12. 

You ll get it lady, for sure, coz all of us have to meet in oz land, just need to positive and keep the anxiety in control


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Rashe, my assessment was done on quite recent experience but still I was asked for current employment docs because I am on a different profile now so I guess its similar for you as well. I know you are still on same profile.
> 
> As far as ss is concerned, please keep patience as the timelines are 3 to 4 weeks for SA. I know I got it little early than others but we cant compare these things. "Law of average", I guess , as my assessment took 16 weeks as compared to 12.
> 
> You ll get it lady, for sure, coz all of us have to meet in oz land, just need to positive and keep the anxiety in control


Sandy,

Vetassess took close to 17 weeks to process my skills assessment 

Hopefully, we all get to meet in OZ by october/november :clap2:


----------



## bhupen008

what is the meaning of : Special Conditions Apply for Occupation : 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst)


----------



## MilanPS

bhupen008 said:


> what is the meaning of : Special Conditions Apply for Occupation : 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst)


Special Conditions Apply – Planning level reached and only South Australian graduates can apply


----------



## delvy

How much time it takes to complete the medical check up with panel doctors?
xray, hiv, medical?


----------



## MilanPS

delvy said:


> How much time it takes to complete the medical check up with panel doctors?
> xray, hiv, medical?


Varies from hospital to hospital & busy to not-so-busy days, so you have to fix your appointments smartly ...

Ours took 3-4 hrs per person since there were long waiting queues and 1-2 hrs for our daughter (since she was lucky enough to have avoided the blood tests)


----------



## SunFlower48

MilanPS said:


> Yes, here are the documentary requirement & steps that you would need to gather & follow as you move forward from here:
> 
> - All past & current work-experience docs (offer, appointment, relieving & experience letters from all past organizations)
> - At least 3 current salary slips of current job & 3 salary slips of last job
> - Form-16 for at least last 2 years
> - Salary bank statement for past 2 yrs
> - Birth certificate
> - Aadhar, PAN & VoterID cards
> - 10th marksheet & certificate
> - 12th mark sheet & certificate
> - All graduation & post-graduation semester marksheets, consolidated marksheets, provisional certificate & degree/convocation certificate
> - All technical & non-technical certification documents (if any)
> - IELTS marksheet
> - ACS +result mail
> - state-nomination mail
> - Duly-filled form-80 for all visa-applicants above 18 yrs
> 
> If any of the above document in a xerox copy itself, then it needs to be notarized by court notary first, then scanned and uploaded.
> 
> Also, if any of the above document/s is/are not in english, then get it translated from a NATI certified translator of Australia.
> 
> 
> You would also require the similar documents for your spouse (if married) and if he/she is also an applicant on the visa application & is immigrating with you.
> 
> P.S.: There an exception on the english competence requirement for the spouse (only if he/she is not the primary applicant), he/she might not appear for IELTS and instead get a school certificate from his/her school on the school's letter-head stating that the medium of education was english throughout, this would work for him/her too.
> 
> Also, you need to submit the visa application and make the money transfer via international credit-card only in one-shot for the entire amount, this is a bottleneck for many people, since very few people have intl. credit-cards with that kind of daily credit limit and no debit card would work irrespective of whatever money you have in your bank account, so hunt for someone who has an intl credit-card having that kind of daily credit transaction limit. Believe me, if you don't get this right you won't be able to file the visa application come what may.
> 
> Also, once you've filed the visa application, you'll get the link of your application itself directing you to claim your medical history and there you'll get the link to book your medical tests with the hospital of your choice, submit the form & you'll have to call the selected hospital to book your appointment for each applicant (irrespective of their age), pls. don't assume that infants & kids would not have to get this done, it is mandatory for all applicants on the visa application.
> Once youv'e gone through the medicals, you won't get any reports in-hand instead it'll all get uploaded onto the visa-application by the hospital itself and you won't even be able to view it in any case, so follow-up diligently with the hospital people and ensure that it gets' uploaded for all applicants.
> 
> Next is your PCC (only to be done for applicants above 18 yrs, not children) it is another time-killing process and marred by the police, LIU and administrations apathy, so you need to do it sooner than you've filed the visa application.
> Go to the passport website, fill the application for PCC, submit it online, take the printout of the PCC application & walk-in to your location PSK between 9:30am to 11:30am on all working days and start the process, they might give you the PCC off-hand in case of pre-police-verified passport holders in last 5 yrs, else they'll give you the receipt and you come back home empty-handed. In this case its' wise to follow-up with local police station & LIU folks to get it pacified, once they've done their job, you'll receive an SMS from PSK to come and collect your PCC from them.
> Once you have your PCCs, scan and upload onto your visa-application and voila, your job is done, then you wait for the case office to get assigned to your visa application, review your documents, medicals & PCC etc. and seek any clarifications (if any needed) ...
> If all's sorted out then the grant should be on its' way anytime in your mailbox ...
> 
> Guess, I've jotted it all down, pls. feel free to correct me or add if I missed any step here ...
> 
> Cheers.


Hi MilanPS
Special thanks to u
As I am unfamiliar I have more questions
1- Are you sure this is a must?
 At least 3 current salary slips of current job & 3 salary slips of last job
Any links/sources?
2- Where I can find this?
Form-16 for at least last 2 years

3- Is this a must? All Bank accounts or your mean the one related to salary?
Salary bank statement for past 2 yrs
4- What is this?
- Aadhar, PAN & VoterID cards
5- Should I prepare the medicals and police certificate before the Case Officer asks for it?
Or should I wait?
6- By PCC u mean the police certificate?

Please guide.


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> Hi MilanPS
> As I am unfamiliar I have more questions
> 1- Are you sure this is a must?
> At least 3 current salary slips of current job & 3 salary slips of last job
> Any links/sources?
> 2- Where I can find this?
> Form-16 for at least last 2 years
> 
> 3- Is this a must? All Bank accounts or your mean the one related to salary?
> Salary bank statement for past 2 yrs
> 4- What is this?
> - Aadhar, PAN & VoterID cards
> 
> Please guide.



P.S.: These docs are required from Indian nationals only and I've been asked by my agent to furnish all of these while my visa application was filed. While I agree, collating all of these is a herculean task in itself and all of these might not be required too but it'll be a good practice to have them handy and present to the case-officer whenever asked for. 

1- 3 current salary slips are a must
2- Form-16 is a Income Tax related document that all employers operating on Indian grounds are mandated to give to their employees quoting the employee's income tax liabilities & associated computations, so if you've been employed with an Indian employer in India for past 2 years then you should have 2 form-16 documents as a thumb rule
3- Yes, bank statement of your salary account is mandated, if 2 yrs is not available then you should arrange for past 1 year at least 
4- These are some Indian national identification documents, at least 1 of which is to be presented along-with your passport


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> Hi MilanPS
> Special thanks to u
> As I am unfamiliar I have more questions
> 1- Are you sure this is a must?
> At least 3 current salary slips of current job & 3 salary slips of last job
> Any links/sources?
> 2- Where I can find this?
> Form-16 for at least last 2 years
> 
> 3- Is this a must? All Bank accounts or your mean the one related to salary?
> Salary bank statement for past 2 yrs
> 4- What is this?
> - Aadhar, PAN & VoterID cards
> 5- Should I prepare the medicals and police certificate before the Case Officer asks for it?
> Or should I wait?
> 6- By PCC u mean the police certificate?
> 
> Please guide.


5- Should I prepare the medicals and police certificate before the Case Officer asks for it?
Or should I wait?
Its' advisable to go for medicals & PCC sooner than you submit your visa application and not wait for the case officer to ask you, both of these have a validity of 12 months. Since these are time-taking processes (30-45 days for PCC), this way you'll cut down on the waiting time to get your grant too.
P.S.: You won't get any medical test reports to upload as they are directly done to DIBP by the networked hospital, but you'll certainly need to upload your PCC document sooner than you get it on-hand from the local PSK.

6- By PCC u mean the police certificate?
Yes, Police Clearance Certificate or Police Character Certificate (not sure which one is correct)


----------



## SunFlower48

MilanPS said:


> 5- Should I prepare the medicals and police certificate before the Case Officer asks for it?
> Or should I wait?
> Its' advisable to go for medicals & PCC sooner than you submit your visa application and not wait for the case officer to ask you, both of these have a validity of 12 months. Since these are time-taking processes (30-45 days for PCC), this way you'll cut down on the waiting time to get your grant too.
> P.S.: You won't get any medical test reports to upload as they are directly done to DIBP by the networked hospital, but you'll certainly need to upload your PCC document sooner than you get it on-hand from the local PSK.
> 
> 6- By PCC u mean the police certificate?
> Yes, Police Clearance Certificate or Police Character Certificate (not sure which one is correct)


What do u mean by this?
*you'll certainly need to upload your PCC document sooner than you get it on-hand from the local PSK.*


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> What do u mean by this?
> *you'll certainly need to upload your PCC document sooner than you get it on-hand from the local PSK.*


Let me make it more simple for you.

You would be getting 2 hard-copies of the PCC along-with stamping on your passport, when you go to collect it from the local PSK (Passport Seva Kendra), you'll need to scan and upload it within your visa application on the DIBP website.


----------



## SunFlower48

MilanPS said:


> Let me make it more simple for you.
> 
> You would be getting 2 hard-copies of the PCC along-with stamping on your passport, when you go to collect it from the local PSK (Passport Seva Kendra), you'll need to scan and upload it within your visa application on the DIBP website.


Here the Police Certificate is not reflected in passport at all. Should it be reflected in Passport?


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> Here the Police Certificate is not reflected in passport at all. Should it be reflected in Passport?


I'm sorry but can't comment on the rules specific to your land but here in India it surely happens this way.
You would want to check with folks who have immigrated from your neighbourhood to Australia and get the on-ground reality.
Also, I'm sure the veterans here might be able to shed some light.


----------



## SunFlower48

MilanPS said:


> I'm sorry but can't comment on the rules specific to your land but here in India it surely happens this way.
> You would want to check with folks who have immigrated from your neighbourhood to Australia and get the on-ground reality.
> Also, I'm sure the veterans here might be able to shed some light.


So far you have helped me a lot. Many thanks to you. It was really kind of you


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> So far you have helped me a lot. Many thanks to you. It was really kind of you


Isn't that we all are here for? Helping each other in taking us a step closer to our goals ... Cheers mate ...
Armed with the help & support of this forum, I'm extremely confident that you'll sail through smoothly ...
Need any more inputs during your run, just give us a shout ...


----------



## SunFlower48

I have applied on 14 April for SA sponsorship and have not received any answer yet. Any other one waiting for so long here? And one more thing when u go https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/
and login to track your application, the "Status" is "submitted"
Does it change to "under process" or something like that before approval? Any hints?


----------



## SunFlower48

SunFlower48 said:


> Hi MilanPS
> Special thanks to u
> As I am unfamiliar I have more questions
> 1- Are you sure this is a must?
> At least 3 current salary slips of current job & 3 salary slips of last job
> Any links/sources?
> 2- Where I can find this?
> Form-16 for at least last 2 years
> 
> 3- Is this a must? All Bank accounts or your mean the one related to salary?
> Salary bank statement for past 2 yrs
> 4- What is this?
> - Aadhar, PAN & VoterID cards
> 5- Should I prepare the medicals and police certificate before the Case Officer asks for it?
> Or should I wait?
> 6- By PCC u mean the police certificate?
> 
> Please guide.


Is this:
All past & current work-experience docs (offer, appointment, relieving & experience letters from all past organizations)
for recent 10 years only or ALL past organizations?
Is there anywhere who lists this in site? or your agent told u to prepare these? I have no agent.


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> Is this:
> All past & current work-experience docs (offer, appointment, relieving & experience letters from all past organizations)
> for recent 10 years only or ALL past organizations?
> Is there anywhere who lists this in site? or your agent told u to prepare these? I have no agent.


This is something that my agent told me, also it may be because I have 16 yrs of experience too so my agent wanted to make my application gain that extra weight by showing the entire span of my experience.
Although on paper I've also seen the mention of submitting for last 10 yrs only.


----------



## rashe_12

SunFlower48 said:


> I have applied on 14 April for SA sponsorship and have not received any answer yet. Any other one waiting for so long here? And one more thing when u go https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/
> and login to track your application, the "Status" is "submitted"
> Does it change to "under process" or something like that before approval? Any hints?


Sunflower - we both are on the same boat 

I applied on April 23 and waiting. Wait till you complete 4 weeks and give them a call asking for the status. 

Request you to please update us on the forum once you get a response or get your nomination. Will benefit others who are waiting in the queue


----------



## rashe_12

SunFlower48 said:


> I have applied on 14 April for SA sponsorship and have not received any answer yet. Any other one waiting for so long here? And one more thing when u go https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/
> and login to track your application, the "Status" is "submitted"
> Does it change to "under process" or something like that before approval? Any hints?



1) Sunflower48 - applied April 14 - (almost) 4 weeks and still waiting
2) Rashe_12 - applied on April 23 - 2 weeks and waiting 

Any more applicants applied and waiting for SA nomination. Please do share your timelines.


----------



## SunFlower48

SunFlower48 said:


> Is this:
> All past & current work-experience docs (offer, appointment, relieving & experience letters from all past organizations)
> for recent 10 years only or ALL past organizations?
> Is there anywhere who lists this in site? or your agent told u to prepare these? I have no agent.


And who said 3 pay slips are required?
In booklet 6 it says one. right?


----------



## julesktm1

The advice given us by our agent was be transparent and give as much infrmation as they want and you can - payslips contracts etc., are to help you get ready for your move too - although you use them for your application - you will need very similar documents to rent a house etc. Very best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## SunFlower48

yasin said:


> Anyone can confirm if SA and WA had closed 263111 for invitations (189/190) ? If this is true, do they normally open the invitation every 6 months or 1 year?


See here:
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
263111	Computer Network and Systems Engineer	Special Conditions Apply	IELTS 6.5 in each band ACS

And here
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements
6. “Special conditions apply"
Immigration SA is able to offer a limited number of nominations for occupations that appear as “Special Conditions Apply” on the State Occupation List. Planning levels apply to all “Special Conditions Apply” occupations and availability is subject to change.

The "Special Conditions Apply" policy acknowledges the commitment made by qualified skilled graduates who reside and work in SA.

Applicants must have a positive General Skilled Migration Skills Assessment in their nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia.

If any of the applicant’s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.

South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore

South Australian international graduates must meet all state nomination requirements, as well as requirements 6.1 and either 6.2 or 6.3 depending on the qualification completed.

Occupations listed as “Special Conditions Apply” are available to:

6.1 South Australian (SA) international graduates who studied at a South Australian institution. Applicants must have completed a CRICOS registered qualification in South Australia with a minimum duration of one academic year (CRICOS registered for a minimum of 46 weeks)

6.1.1 Applicants currently residing in South Australia must have completed a Higher Education or Vocational Education and Training (VET) qualification in South Australia.

OR

6.1.2 Applicants currently residing offshore or interstate must have completed a Higher Education qualification (Bachelor Degree or higher) in South Australia.

Documents required: A copy of the academic transcript and a letter of completion from the institution.

6.2 Graduates with a Higher Education Advanced Diploma, Bachelor Degree or higher, must meet one of the following:

6.2.1 Currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists.

OR

6.2.2 Have met the general work experience requirement as per nomination criteria 7. If an applicant is claiming Australian work experience, 50% of this must be South Australian work experience.

Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.

Consideration will be given to applicants (currently residing in South Australia) who are a PhD or Masters by Research SA graduates who don’t meet work experience requirement 6.2.1 or 6.2.2. To be considered, applicants must have an IELTS of 7.0 in each band score or 7.5 overall.

6.3 Graduates with a VET Diploma or Certificate must be currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists. Priority will be given to applicants based on length of employment in South Australia.

Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.


----------



## tambarus

If you are aware regarding which code fits your profession then you can do your search by typing uour code to following website. It will give you fare idea regarding your availability.

http://www.anzscosearch.com/

Hope it will assist you !



SunFlower48 said:


> See here:
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
> 263111	Computer Network and Systems Engineer	Special Conditions Apply	IELTS 6.5 in each band ACS
> 
> And here
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements
> 6. &#147;Special conditions apply"
> Immigration SA is able to offer a limited number of nominations for occupations that appear as &#147;Special Conditions Apply&#148; on the State Occupation List. Planning levels apply to all &#147;Special Conditions Apply&#148; occupations and availability is subject to change.
> 
> The "Special Conditions Apply" policy acknowledges the commitment made by qualified skilled graduates who reside and work in SA.
> 
> Applicants must have a positive General Skilled Migration Skills Assessment in their nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia.
> 
> If any of the applicant&#146;s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.
> 
> South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore
> 
> South Australian international graduates must meet all state nomination requirements, as well as requirements 6.1 and either 6.2 or 6.3 depending on the qualification completed.
> 
> Occupations listed as &#147;Special Conditions Apply&#148; are available to:
> 
> 6.1 South Australian (SA) international graduates who studied at a South Australian institution. Applicants must have completed a CRICOS registered qualification in South Australia with a minimum duration of one academic year (CRICOS registered for a minimum of 46 weeks)
> 
> 6.1.1 Applicants currently residing in South Australia must have completed a Higher Education or Vocational Education and Training (VET) qualification in South Australia.
> 
> OR
> 
> 6.1.2 Applicants currently residing offshore or interstate must have completed a Higher Education qualification (Bachelor Degree or higher) in South Australia.
> 
> Documents required: A copy of the academic transcript and a letter of completion from the institution.
> 
> 6.2 Graduates with a Higher Education Advanced Diploma, Bachelor Degree or higher, must meet one of the following:
> 
> 6.2.1 Currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists.
> 
> OR
> 
> 6.2.2 Have met the general work experience requirement as per nomination criteria 7. If an applicant is claiming Australian work experience, 50% of this must be South Australian work experience.
> 
> Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.
> 
> Consideration will be given to applicants (currently residing in South Australia) who are a PhD or Masters by Research SA graduates who don&#146;t meet work experience requirement 6.2.1 or 6.2.2. To be considered, applicants must have an IELTS of 7.0 in each band score or 7.5 overall.
> 
> 6.3 Graduates with a VET Diploma or Certificate must be currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists. Priority will be given to applicants based on length of employment in South Australia.
> 
> Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.


----------



## chris5550

The wait for July 2014 is killing...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

chris5550 said:


> The wait for July 2014 is killing...


I concur... This waiting is really playing on nerves...


----------



## chiku2006

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I concur... This waiting is really playing on nerves...


It feels like as if life has come to a standstill and you are eager to know what is next in life.... one wants to move in with life!!


----------



## mukeshsharma

*HI*

Dnt worry , it will be done soon


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

Hi
I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


----------



## chiku2006

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Hi
> I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


Ahmad

You have posted this question in 10 different pages. .. please stick to the agenda of a page ..


----------



## SunFlower48

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys i go the t grant Aalhumdullaih today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
> Any questions please ask
> CO HG


I also got the invitation to apply today for 190 (SA sponsored)
Now, the "Apply Visa" is active. 
If I click it once, then it will be disabled, or I can apply and complete the documents gradually?
Please help


----------



## SunFlower48

*invitation*



rashe_12 said:


> 1) Sunflower48 - applied April 14 - (almost) 4 weeks and still waiting
> 2) Rashe_12 - applied on April 23 - 2 weeks and waiting
> 
> Any more applicants applied and waiting for SA nomination. Please do share your timelines.


I also got the invitation to apply today, 12 May, for 190 (SA sponsored)
Now, the "Apply Visa" is active. 
If I click it once, then it will be disabled, or I can apply and complete the documents gradually?
Please help


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> I also got the invitation to apply today for 190 (SA sponsored)
> Now, the "Apply Visa" is active.
> If I click it once, then it will be disabled, or I can apply and complete the documents gradually?
> Please help


It it just another milestone for your visa application process. Nothing to bother, you can very well click on it and go ahead with filing your visa-application. 

1st step would be to fill the application just like you did on your EOI and submit it by making the payment, you can't upload any document or proceed for your medicals unless you have made the payment.

2nd step would be to upload the documents & go for your medicals, that can be done gradually till the application gets assigned to a case-officer, of course it can be done later too but then you'll have to convince the case-officer of the change too.


----------



## rashe_12

SunFlower48 said:


> I also got the invitation to apply today, 12 May, for 190 (SA sponsored)
> Now, the "Apply Visa" is active.
> If I click it once, then it will be disabled, or I can apply and complete the documents gradually?
> Please help


Congratulations SunFlower48!!! 

Looking at your processing time it took 4 weeks for your nomination. So my guess is I too have to wait for another 8-10 days to get a positive response :fingerscrossed:

You can go ahead and pay your visa fees and upload the documents gradually...

Expect at least three months wait till you receive the grant email which we all are waiting to get ASAP. Good luck and hope you get your grant soon


----------



## SunFlower48

MilanPS said:


> It it just another milestone for your visa application process. Nothing to bother, you can very well click on it and go ahead with filing your visa-application.
> 
> 1st step would be to fill the application just like you did on your EOI and submit it by making the payment, you can't upload any document or proceed for your medicals unless you have made the payment.
> 
> 2nd step would be to upload the documents & go for your medicals, that can be done gradually till the application gets assigned to a case-officer, of course it can be done later too but then you'll have to convince the case-officer of the change too.


I thought I should upload all the docs first! Interesting!
Is it update-able like EOI? I mean may I complete it gradually or that should be done at once?


----------



## dstanev

*Question*

Hello folks,

I have applied for SA state sponsorship under financial investment advisor. Upon submission of my online application the occupation was marked as high availability. 
However, one week after this period it turned into "special condition apply". 

I am seriously concerned because I do not meet this criteria or there is no room for being worry as when I had submitted open.

Regards,

Daniel


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> I thought I should upload all the docs first! Interesting!
> Is it update-able like EOI? I mean may I complete it gradually or that should be done at once?


Is it update-able like EOI?: Yes
I mean may I complete it gradually or that should be done at once?: Gradually

Relax, and take your own sweet time but do it just right, lets' keep a target time-line to upload every document (lets' say 4 weeks) from the date you finally submit your visa application ... 
Our aim is to make 110% sure that the case-officer should not be required to come back to us for any correspondence and give us the grant in 1st look only.


----------



## Sandy J

Congrats Sunflower


----------



## rsnarouz

SunFlower48 said:


> I also got the invitation to apply today, 12 May, for 190 (SA sponsored)
> Now, the "Apply Visa" is active.
> If I click it once, then it will be disabled, or I can apply and complete the documents gradually?
> Please help


Please update your status and visa progress as other members, thanks SunFlower48 and congrats.


----------



## rsnarouz

My wife also applied for SA SS as an ICT Project Manager on the 16th of April, but still waiting for approval.


----------



## Manan_20

dstanev said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have applied for SA state sponsorship under financial investment advisor. Upon submission of my online application the occupation was marked as high availability.
> However, one week after this period it turned into "special condition apply".
> 
> I am seriously concerned because I do not meet this criteria or there is no room for being worry as when I had submitted open.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Daniel


Hi,

When did you apply for SA SS? 

If it changed after filling for SA SS it will not have any impact on your application process. 

I am also looking to apply under Financial Investment Advisor, Have you done any research on Job market for Financial professionals in SA? 

Manan


----------



## rashe_12

SunFlower48 said:


> I also got the invitation to apply today, 12 May, for 190 (SA sponsored)
> Now, the "Apply Visa" is active.
> If I click it once, then it will be disabled, or I can apply and complete the documents gradually?
> Please help


Hey SunFlower48,

Can you let us know which occupation you applied for? And what is the current status of your occupation on the state occupation list - is it high, medium or low availability....

There are a few of us worried at the moment because suddenly the occupation which we applied for has gone from high to low or special conditons.

If you could share your occupation it would give us a better understanding of where each of us stand.

Looking forward for your response.....


----------



## rashe_12

dstanev said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have applied for SA state sponsorship under financial investment advisor. Upon submission of my online application the occupation was marked as high availability.
> However, one week after this period it turned into "special condition apply".
> 
> I am seriously concerned because I do not meet this criteria or there is no room for being worry as when I had submitted open.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Daniel





rsnarouz said:


> My wife also applied for SA SS as an ICT Project Manager on the 16th of April, but still waiting for approval.



Daniel: Can you let us know when you applied for SA state sponsorship? It is a point of worry because SA approves nominations based on availability of occupation at the point of approval with CO and not based on the availability while applying. Just hope that things go your way and you get your sponsorship......

rsnarouz: ICT Manager is currently low availability. My nominated occupation Customer Service Manager was high until a day ago and has gone to low availability effective today  I'm confident you should hear back from them in the next 2-3 days for sure. Please do keep all of us updated on the forum about the status. Wish you good luck!!!

I submitted on April 23rd and sure to have sleepless nights as my occupation has turned low overnight. Praying hard that I get the state sponsorship this time around


----------



## rsnarouz

Thanks rashe_12, i just checked the SNOL of SA and the 135112 ICT Project Manager is now	"Low Availability"


----------



## rashe_12

rsnarouz said:


> Thanks rashe_12, i just checked the SNOL of SA and the 135112 ICT Project Manager is now	"Low Availability"


You are just 2-3 days away from receiving your state nomination so nothing much to worry about

I'm expecting mine would take another 8-10 days and with the occupation availability changing so quickly from high to low is a BIG worry for me. Hope I manage to get the nomination.


----------



## dstanev

rashe_12 said:


> Daniel: Can you let us know when you applied for SA state sponsorship? It is a point of worry because SA approves nominations based on availability of occupation at the point of approval with CO and not based on the availability while applying. Just hope that things go your way and you get your sponsorship......
> 
> rsnarouz: ICT Manager is currently low availability. My nominated occupation Customer Service Manager was high until a day ago and has gone to low availability effective today  I'm confident you should hear back from them in the next 2-3 days for sure. Please do keep all of us updated on the forum about the status. Wish you good luck!!!
> 
> I submitted on April 23rd and sure to have sleepless nights as my occupation has turned low overnight. Praying hard that I get the state sponsorship this time around


Hi there again,

I submitted my online application on 8th of May and so far no one has contacted me or requested anything additional. 
I've become rather worried from what you've mentioned as I don't think is fair the decision to be based upon the time when they are actually making it. It sounds as a such an absurd idea. What is the point then for putting these status when they suddenly change it even if you have applied when they were open.

And by the way how long am I supposed to wait for this decision ? Is it really 4 weeks as it seems pretty quickly to me if that is the case ?


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi friends.
Can any1 suggest which website to check, to know which round of applications r getting State sponsorship invite??
Also is there any particular day or days in a month when SA issues invite??
early replies awaited.


----------



## MilanPS

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi friends.
> Can any1 suggest which website to check, to know which round of applications r getting State sponsorship invite??
> Also is there any particular day or days in a month when SA issues invite??
> early replies awaited.


- Its' very much there on skillselect website only and its' regularly updated too
- 1st & 3rd monday of every month, pls. re-confirm from the skillselect website

Veterans, pls. correct me if I got this wrong.


----------



## Mark Lukes

Not yet but what just happened in your application? Cause I'm planning to apply for it. Please do share. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ankurchhabra

I applied for SA ss on 02may & was reading this forum every1 concerned about Occupation demand going from High to Low to Special need . Mine currently in Medium , concerned&#55357;&#56448;&#55357;&#56448;


----------



## Ankurchhabra

MilanPS said:


> - Its' very much there on skillselect website only and its' regularly updated too
> - 1st & 3rd monday of every month, pls. re-confirm from the skillselect website
> 
> Veterans, pls. correct me if I got this wrong.


Thank you @ MilanPS
Please give web address as we'll.
Also as I had applied thru an agent , after VISA application CO will contact me or my agent?? So far for Skillassessment , EOI & SS my agent had mentioned his Contact details and not shared login details with me.
Thank u once again


----------



## MilanPS

Ankurchhabra said:


> Thank you @ MilanPS
> Please give web address as we'll.
> Also as I had applied thru an agent , after VISA application CO will contact me or my agent?? So far for Skillassessment , EOI & SS my agent had mentioned his Contact details and not shared login details with me.
> Thank u once again


Here's the latest report:
SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 15 July 2013 Results

If you have applied through your agent and you don't have the login credentials too, then only your agent will get to know of any developments with regards to your visa application and he/she will communicate to you accordingly.

You should insist on having your mail ID instead of his while he/she still can get to keep the login credentials to himself/herself, ideally there's no logical reason as to why you shouldn't have them.

I've also engaged an agent but I get to see all that he has filled on my behalf and I finally approve whatever he has filled and then I'm the one who submits' it too, this way I'm equally aware of each step & bit and my application gets' done perfectly too. So although its' all being driven and populated by the agent, but I still get to own it myself.


----------



## dstanev

dstanev said:


> Hi there again,
> 
> I submitted my online application on 8th of May and so far no one has contacted me or requested anything additional.
> I've become rather worried from what you've mentioned as I don't think is fair the decision to be based upon the time when they are actually making it. It sounds as a such an absurd idea. What is the point then for putting these status when they suddenly change it even if you have applied when they were open.
> 
> And by the way how long am I supposed to wait for this decision ? Is it really 4 weeks as it seems pretty quickly to me if that is the case ?


I am so very pissed and it's not bloody fair ! ! ! ! 

I got email stating my SA imm status has been changed and when I checked they have refused. The said in they response it is because there have received large amount of applications. When *I applied the occupation was flagged as medium availability *and has gone for "special condition applayed" for a period of a week. What is the point then applying when upon submission there were clearly places and after some period of time. When I applied there were places !!! 
PLEASE ADVISE what I can do ? Can I appeal this decision ? Could I speak to somebody about this matter etc? THIS SO UNFAIR for goodness sake.


----------



## dstanev

rashe_12 said:


> Daniel: Can you let us know when you applied for SA state sponsorship? It is a point of worry because SA approves nominations based on availability of occupation at the point of approval with CO and not based on the availability while applying. Just hope that things go your way and you get your sponsorship......
> 
> rsnarouz: ICT Manager is currently low availability. My nominated occupation Customer Service Manager was high until a day ago and has gone to low availability effective today  I'm confident you should hear back from them in the next 2-3 days for sure. Please do keep all of us updated on the forum about the status. Wish you good luck!!!
> 
> I submitted on April 23rd and sure to have sleepless nights as my occupation has turned low overnight. Praying hard that I get the state sponsorship this time around


I am so very pissed and it's not bloody fair ! ! ! ! 

I got email stating my SA imm status has been changed and when I checked they have refused. The said in they response it is because there have received large amount of applications. When I applied the occupation was flagged as medium availability and has gone for "special condition applayed" for a period of a week. What is the point then applying when upon submission there were clearly places and after some period of time. When I applied there were places !!! 
PLEASE ADVISE what I can do ? Can I appeal this decision ? Could I speak to somebody about this matter etc? THIS SO UNFAIR for goodness sake.


----------



## rashe_12

dstanev said:


> I am so very pissed and it's not bloody fair ! ! ! !
> 
> I got email stating my SA imm status has been changed and when I checked they have refused. The said in they response it is because there have received large amount of applications. When *I applied the occupation was flagged as medium availability *and has gone for "special condition applayed" for a period of a week. What is the point then applying when upon submission there were clearly places and after some period of time. When I applied there were places !!!
> PLEASE ADVISE what I can do ? Can I appeal this decision ? Could I speak to somebody about this matter etc? THIS SO UNFAIR for goodness sake.


Sorry to say dstanev - you will have to wait until July for the new list to open up and then reapply again. Really feel sorry for you....


----------



## rashe_12

*Nomination Approved*

Hi Guys,

Have a great news to share with you. I got my state nomination approved this morning. I was really really worried because my nominated occupation went from high to low in matter of days and thought might not be able to get through and have to wait until July. 

Thank God I managed to scrape through. Applied on April 23rd and approved on May 13th.

I really feel sorry for those who have to wait until July......hope we all get PR in the coming 3-4 months.

Good luck to all of you.....don't stop chasing your dreams


----------



## dstanev

rashe_12 said:


> Sorry to say dstanev - you will have to wait until July for the new list to open up and then reapply again. Really feel sorry for you....


But what is the point of this flagging availability then ? if the ceilling has been reached just close off the occupation and the people that have already applied when there were places should not be affected in any any way. Don't you agree ? 

I can't see the rational of their decision quite frankly.

Do you think I can call and speak to them and try to sort it out somehow ?


----------



## SunFlower48

rashe_12 said:


> Hey SunFlower48,
> 
> Can you let us know which occupation you applied for? And what is the current status of your occupation on the state occupation list - is it high, medium or low availability....
> 
> There are a few of us worried at the moment because suddenly the occupation which we applied for has gone from high to low or special conditons.
> 
> If you could share your occupation it would give us a better understanding of where each of us stand.
> 
> Looking forward for your response.....


I applied for "ICT Project Manager" (135112)
When I applied, it was "Medium Availability" and the day I was approved, it had become "Low Availability". So I don't think there should be any worries for you.
The state of when you applied is important I suppose, not the day to day state.
Keep Cool.


----------



## SunFlower48

rashe_12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a great news to share with you. I got my state nomination approved this morning. I was really really worried because my nominated occupation went from high to low in matter of days and thought might not be able to get through and have to wait until July.
> 
> Thank God I managed to scrape through. Applied on April 23rd and approved on May 13th.
> 
> I really feel sorry for those who have to wait until July......hope we all get PR in the coming 3-4 months.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.....don't stop chasing your dreams



Congratulations to u


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a great news to share with you. I got my state nomination approved this morning. I was really really worried because my nominated occupation went from high to low in matter of days and thought might not be able to get through and have to wait until July.
> 
> Thank God I managed to scrape through. Applied on April 23rd and approved on May 13th.
> 
> I really feel sorry for those who have to wait until July......hope we all get PR in the coming 3-4 months.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.....don't stop chasing your dreams


Yeye, I told you.. congratulations.


----------



## SunFlower48

rashe_12 said:


> Sorry to say dstanev - you will have to wait until July for the new list to open up and then reapply again. Really feel sorry for you....


Maybe u can ask for a review and explain the situation


----------



## SunFlower48

Today I started to create an ImmiAccount
Although it has said that they won't ask for what was already there in EOI, they asked almost all the same questions again.
There was no place so far that I could upload any document. Am I doing wrong anywhere?
Please help.


----------



## Sandy J

SunFlower48 said:


> Today I started to create an ImmiAccount
> Although it has said that they won't ask for what was already there in EOI, they asked almost all the same questions again.
> There was no place so far that I could upload any document. Am I doing wrong anywhere?
> Please help.


Thats correct, it will pick few details but ensure that the information filled in eoi matches with vusa application like education n employment dates etc. Once you make the payment, it will ask for mentioned documents which you ll be able to upload


----------



## Manan_20

dstanev said:


> I am so very pissed and it's not bloody fair ! ! ! !
> 
> I got email stating my SA imm status has been changed and when I checked they have refused. The said in they response it is because there have received large amount of applications. When *I applied the occupation was flagged as medium availability *and has gone for "special condition applayed" for a period of a week. What is the point then applying when upon submission there were clearly places and after some period of time. When I applied there were places !!!
> PLEASE ADVISE what I can do ? Can I appeal this decision ? Could I speak to somebody about this matter etc? THIS SO UNFAIR for goodness sake.


Really sorry to hear about this. It is very unfair but there is nothing you can do but wait until July or some other state to open up. I had a friend who applied under the similar circumstances last month and he got his SS. I thought yours would go through too.

Manan


----------



## SunFlower48

Sandy J said:


> Thats correct, it will pick few details but ensure that the information filled in eoi matches with vusa application like education n employment dates etc. Once you make the payment, it will ask for mentioned documents which you ll be able to upload


Thank you very much
How can I pay for the application
A friend of mine in Sydeny can pay for me, but if he is going to pay, then I should give my ImmiAccount user and password to him. But in "Terms and Conditions" it has said never give your user and password to anyone. I cannot pay directly myself since I have no master card. Any solutions?


----------



## chiku2006

SunFlower48 said:


> Thank you very much
> How can I pay for the application
> A friend of mine in Sydeny can pay for me, but if he is going to pay, then I should give my ImmiAccount user and password to him. But in "Terms and Conditions" it has said never give your user and password to anyone. I cannot pay directly myself since I have no master card. Any solutions?


Dont be so naive. .. you can change your password after he makes the payment. ..


----------



## Sandy J

SunFlower48 said:


> Thank you very much
> How can I pay for the application
> A friend of mine in Sydeny can pay for me, but if he is going to pay, then I should give my ImmiAccount user and password to him. But in "Terms and Conditions" it has said never give your user and password to anyone. I cannot pay directly myself since I have no master card. Any solutions?


You can get Axis bank Aud Travel card from forex dealer or bank. If you go with bank, they might ask for unnnecessary docs but if you go with former the you ll get very quickly and on better exchange rate.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi.
Can v apply for two diff Visa in same application.
I am scoring 70points in EOI have applied for SS SA. My occupation falls in CSOL , can I still apply for 189??.
Also what is " Visa date of effect"??
An early reply awaited


----------



## SunFlower48

In ImmiAccount it says:
Give details of all tertiary level study undertaken (including courses completed, withdrawn or continuing) since the grant of the temporary partner visa.
What does this mean? In EOI I just included my BS. Now, should I include the diploma too? People advise not to write anything different from EOI. Please advise


----------



## rashe_12

dstanev said:


> But what is the point of this flagging availability then ? if the ceilling has been reached just close off the occupation and the people that have already applied when there were places should not be affected in any any way. Don't you agree ?
> 
> I can't see the rational of their decision quite frankly.
> 
> Do you think I can call and speak to them and try to sort it out somehow ?


Unfortunately, that's how the rules are 

Believe me, I too was so worried whether I'll be able to make it or not. Fortunately I could. 

Really feel sorry for those who couldn't make it and have to wait for another 1.5 months.....


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Yeye, I told you.. congratulations.


Thanks Sandy!!! Have you paid your visa fees already? 

Wanted to know what kind of info do we need to provide for dependants while paying the visa fees? My spouse is yet to receive his IELTS scores. Can I go ahead and pay the visa fees or do I have to wait for his scores and only then proceed??

Hope someone can guide me here.


----------



## SunFlower48

Hedy said:


> Congratulations!!!!!


I am creating and ImmiAccount
When click "next" on page 6, it guides me to page 8!
Page 7 is missing
Please guide
Visa Type: 190

Urgent help required


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Thanks Sandy!!! Have you paid your visa fees already?
> 
> Wanted to know what kind of info do we need to provide for dependants while paying the visa fees? My spouse is yet to receive his IELTS scores. Can I go ahead and pay the visa fees or do I have to wait for his scores and only then proceed??
> 
> Hope someone can guide me here.


Rashe, yes I have paid my visa fees but I am a single applicant so not very sure about your case. People please chip in if some body had the same experience.


----------



## Sandy J

SunFlower48 said:


> I am creating and ImmiAccount
> When click "next" on page 6, it guides me to page 8!
> Page 7 is missing
> Please guide
> Visa Type: 190
> 
> Urgent help required


I would suggest you to keep going further and saving it along side. At the end when you complete the application and save it. Then you can detect the problem while reviewing it.


----------



## MeCo

Hi,

I had applied for SA SS on 1st of April. Still havent heard from them..

Is there something wrong? I see that most of the guys have got an approval within 4 weeks. Its been almost 6 weeks for me now.:confused2::confused2:

Should I wait for some more time or should I try and contact them regarding the delay?:confused2:


----------



## SunFlower48

Has anyone done the payment for visa?
May I give my user account to a friend and ask them to pay?
I have a friend in Australia who can pay for me.
But want to know if anyone has done so to give user account to a friend and he has paid?


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> Has anyone done the payment for visa?
> May I give my user account to a friend and ask them to pay?
> I have a friend in Australia who can pay for me.
> But want to know if anyone has done so to give user account to a friend and he has paid?


Its' a no-brainer deal, I've got it done by my friend in UK.

You can share your login credentials with your friend and walk him/her through the application and then he/she can proceed to make the payment using his/her credit card. Its' that easy ...
System doesn't bother who's credit card is being used to make the payment ... so go ahead ...


----------



## SunFlower48

I paid and then now there is nowhere which lets me LODGE application
An email is sent to me which says:
Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 15 May 2014 as you have lodged a visa application.

Where should I upload my documents and then LODGE the application?
Urgent help please
After payment I had just a link which redirected me to a page which I can upload few documents
Nowhere asked me about Form80 or similar things
What should I do now?


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> I paid and then now there is nowhere which lets me LODGE application
> An email is sent to me which says:
> Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 15 May 2014 as you have lodged a visa application.
> 
> Where should I upload my documents and then LODGE the application?
> Urgent help please
> After payment I had just a link which redirected me to a page which I can upload few documents
> Nowhere asked me about Form80 or similar things
> What should I do now?


First, take a deep breath & relax ...

You've successfully cleared the 1st milestone.

Now, go back to your EOI application via skillselect and you'll see the tab to file the visa application, clicking this will take you to the page where you'll be asked to create an immi account post which you'll be able to file your visa application once you've filled-in the detailed visa-application form and submit it, then you'll see multiple links to upload the respective documents and also the link to organize your health records, which will lead you to the creation of a HAP ID for yourself & all visa applicants and so on ...

Long way to go ...

Nothing to worry, everything is in line ...


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> I paid and then now there is nowhere which lets me LODGE application
> An email is sent to me which says:
> Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 15 May 2014 as you have lodged a visa application.
> 
> Where should I upload my documents and then LODGE the application?
> Urgent help please
> After payment I had just a link which redirected me to a page which I can upload few documents
> Nowhere asked me about Form80 or similar things
> What should I do now?


Also, on second thoughts, if you've made the payment you've already submitted your visa application and now you should only be required to upload all the documents against which you see "recommended" or "required", and also the creation of HAP ID and organizing of your health records is pending. Also, you can use the tab on the right-upper corner directing you to upload more documents.


----------



## SunFlower48

MilanPS said:


> Also, on second thoughts, if you've made the payment you've already submitted your visa application and now you should only be required to upload all the documents against which you see "recommended" or "required", and also the creation of HAP ID and organizing of your health records is pending. Also, you can use the tab on the right-upper corner directing you to upload more documents.


Thanks 
I have already created an ImmiAccount and through that I made the payment
After I paid I was redirected to a page with many links, but all are "recommended". None is "required"
And there is no button to let me LODGE my application
I think I have already lodged it!
I thought I should first upload the docs and then LODGE
But when creating the ImmiAccount THERE WAS NO PLACE TO UPLOAD anything
And now that I have uploaded my IELTS result for example, the "Progress" is changed to "required" and *NOT *"received". Am I on the right path?!


----------



## SunFlower48

I cannot find any checklist
Look:

Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment *checklist *for guidance. Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached.

Where is this check list?!


----------



## SunFlower48

Should I go for health examinations now?
What about police certificate?

Is there any deadline for uploading the documents?


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> Should I go for health examinations now?
> What about police certificate?
> 
> Is there any deadline for uploading the documents?


Pls. go for medicals and PCC immediately without wasting a day.

There's no deadline for document upload but you should target no more than a month to upload all documents including medicals & PCC.


----------



## SunFlower48

MilanPS said:


> Pls. go for medicals and PCC immediately without wasting a day.
> 
> There's no deadline for document upload but you should target no more than a month to upload all documents including medicals & PCC.


How should I set an appointment for medicals?


----------



## MilanPS

SunFlower48 said:


> How should I set an appointment for medicals?


- Click on "organize your health records" link
- fill a short questionnaire about your health
- by the end of it, while you submit it, you'll find a link to locate the hospital of your location
- there's a bar-code on the top of the submitted (printable) form under which is your HAP ID
- choose your hospital, call them on the given no/s and tell them that you have to go for medicals for your Australian PR
- they'll ask for your HAP ID and book an appointment date & time per your preference
- they usually prefer you to call them 24-48 hrs in advance prior to your desired appointment date & time

Hope this helps.


----------



## SunFlower48

Thanks a billion  U r so helpful


----------



## SunFlower48

Hi
While filling form 80, it is possible to TYPE inside it.
At the same time, at the top of the form u see it has said "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS"
I prefer to type in the file
Since it is much more neat
But in some cases the "space" left for words is not enough.
Any advise please?


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi.
I am new to this thread please let me know when new occupation will launch?

If you please share the basic requirement to submit with application for State nomination.
Regards,


----------



## MilanPS

Blue Bird said:


> Hi.
> I am new to this thread please let me know when new occupation will launch?
> 
> If you please share the basic requirement to submit with application for State nomination.
> Regards,


- July 2014

- Pls. look for state nomination requirements on each state's website, they vary from state to state.


----------



## SunFlower48

Blue Bird said:


> Hi.
> I am new to this thread please let me know when new occupation will launch?
> 
> If you please share the basic requirement to submit with application for State nomination.
> Regards,


which state do u want to nominate for?
See the state page first and check if your occupation in on their list
The state pages are given in booklet 6 (last pages)

Good luck


----------



## Blue Bird

SunFlower48 said:


> which state do u want to nominate for?
> See the state page first and check if your occupation in on their list
> The state pages are given in booklet 6 (last pages)
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for your reply,
I will apply for nomination to South Australia because only two states have my occupation category. South Australia and ACT.

My occupation is "Sales Representative Industrial Products"

Do we need to provide job references while applying to South Australia for State Nomination?


----------



## SunFlower48

Blue Bird said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> I will apply for nomination to South Australia because only two states have my occupation category. South Australia and ACT.
> 
> My occupation is "Sales Representative Industrial Products"
> 
> Do we need to provide job references while applying to South Australia for State Nomination?


Please check here:
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
Your code is 225411
For now, "special conditions apply" and this is described in https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

AI hope this helps


----------



## SunFlower48

Hi, Although I have paid, the SUBMIT button is STILL active. Am I doing anything wrong?!
Should I SUBMIT again?
And are u sure "Health Check" and "Police Certificate" are MUST? Or I should check till they ask for it?


----------



## SunFlower48

When I download form 80, it is a secured file. I want to add more pages and I cannot.
How can I remove security?


----------



## dba_boy

Hi Guys,

I submitted my SA SS on the 16th of April and still have not hear from them ... any idea how long it will take?

My occupation is listed under high availability .... really tensed


----------



## chiku2006

dba_boy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my SA SS on the 16th of April and still have not hear from them ... any idea how long it will take?
> 
> My occupation is listed under high availability .... really tensed


Dont worry their turn around time is around 4 weeks, you will have your invite next week...


----------



## SunFlower48

dba_boy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my SA SS on the 16th of April and still have not hear from them ... any idea how long it will take?
> 
> My occupation is listed under high availability .... really tensed


For me it took 4 full weeks
Don't worry


----------



## rsnarouz

dba_boy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my SA SS on the 16th of April and still have not hear from them ... any idea how long it will take?
> 
> My occupation is listed under high availability .... really tensed


My wife also applied on the 16th of April and still waiting. I think the reason is that "From 14 May until 15 June 2014, people who hold a South Australian state nominated provisional visa (subclass 489, 475, 487 and 495 only), who are living and working in the state can apply for a 190 - Skilled Nominated Permanent visa through Immigration South Australia."

And I think this might be the reason for the delay because "State nominated applications made under this trial program will be priority processed. The trial program will run from 14 May until 15 June 2014 or until the nomination quota has been reached."


----------



## dba_boy

rsnarouz said:


> My wife also applied on the 16th of April and still waiting. I think the reason is that "From 14 May until 15 June 2014, people who hold a South Australian state nominated provisional visa (subclass 489, 475, 487 and 495 only), who are living and working in the state can apply for a 190 - Skilled Nominated Permanent visa through Immigration South Australia."
> 
> And I think this might be the reason for the delay because "State nominated applications made under this trial program will be priority processed. The trial program will run from 14 May until 15 June 2014 or until the nomination quota has been reached."



oh man!!!! I was hoping the result would be out by last week of may (at the earliest ) but after looking at your comment it looks like it might get even more delayed


----------



## rsnarouz

dba_boy said:


> oh man!!!! I was hoping the result would be out by last week of may (at the earliest ) but after looking at your comment it looks like it might get even more delayed


No don't worry man, I got mine today and I will begin lodging the visa application .........don't lose hope......u might it get this week.eace:


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hey friends.
Please help. Can I file VISA application without my spouse IELTS result..


----------



## dba_boy

rsnarouz said:


> No don't worry man, I got mine today and I will begin lodging the visa application .........don't lose hope......u might it get this week.eace:


Congrats mate!.... your patience finally paid off... guess that just leaves me!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rsnarouz

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hey friends.
> Please help. Can I file VISA application without my spouse IELTS result..


Please note if the spouse’s IELTS is not ready yet, it can be submitted at later stage with the medical tests. However, we suggest you prepare it ASAP. Spouse’s IELTS required score is not less than overall 4.5


----------



## Ankurchhabra

rsnarouz said:


> Please note if the spouse’s IELTS is not ready yet, it can be submitted at later stage with the medical tests. However, we suggest you prepare it ASAP. Spouse’s IELTS required score is not less than overall 4.5


Thank you for replying.
I hv hired an agent in Delhi , according to him Visa application cannot be filled & fees paid without spouse IELTS result..........
Since an agent is handling my case neither I hv access to immi account nor he's sharing details with me.. 
He said if I want to proceed in Visa application , need to pay an extra AUD4780 as fees.
Can any1 who's filling his/her application on their own guide me.
Please reply


----------



## MilanPS

Ankurchhabra said:


> Thank you for replying.
> I hv hired an agent in Delhi , according to him Visa application cannot be filled & fees paid without spouse IELTS result..........
> Since an agent is handling my case neither I hv access to immi account nor he's sharing details with me..
> He said if I want to proceed in Visa application , need to pay an extra AUD4780 as fees.
> Can any1 who's filling his/her application on their own guide me.
> Please reply


The agent might be right too, considering you need to confirm that your wife's got the english competence while submitting your visa application and god forbid if her IELTS don't go as expected then it might amount to providing incorrect information on your visa application which is a critical factor for the success or failure of your application. I've experienced that the agents are extremely cautious and go overboard at times but I'm sure its for our own good.

If you have hired and agent, I'm assuming that you'd have done your due-diligence before looping him/her in, so you should trust his/her competence & understanding and follow his directions.
However, I don't get the logic of the agents not providing the login credentials to their clients, that's not fair. If we trust them with our money and future, they should trust us too.


----------



## rashe_12

MilanPS said:


> Also, on second thoughts, if you've made the payment you've already submitted your visa application and now you should only be required to upload all the documents against which you see "recommended" or "required", and also the creation of HAP ID and organizing of your health records is pending. Also, you can use the tab on the right-upper corner directing you to upload more documents.


Hi Milan,

I paid my visa fees yesterday morning and all documents are listed as "recommended" and none of them are mentioned as "required" as you've stated on your post. Am I doing something wrong here?

:help:


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi friends.
any1 aware will SA issue any invivation for Sub190 this month??


----------



## MilanPS

rashe_12 said:


> Hi Milan,
> 
> I paid my visa fees yesterday morning and all documents are listed as "recommended" and none of them are mentioned as "required" as you've stated on your post. Am I doing something wrong here?
> 
> :help:


No you are doing just right, they'll all be "recommended" initially which will later turn to "received" once you have uploaded the respective documents

Once your application has been reviewed by DIBP, the pending ones shall appear as "required" as they feel that these are mandatory for moving further with your application processing

Disclaimer: The above is coming from my personal experience only and might not be the ground rule, the general experience is that there is no set co-relation between the change of status against the documents


----------



## Blue Bird

SunFlower48 said:


> For me it took 4 full weeks
> Don't worry


Hi SunFlower,
What is their SS time frame?


----------



## MilanPS

MilanPS said:


> No you are doing just right, they'll all be "recommended" initially which will later turn to "received" once you have uploaded the respective documents
> 
> Once your application has been reviewed by DIBP, the pending ones shall appear as "required" as they feel that these are mandatory for moving further with your application processing
> 
> Disclaimer: The above is coming from my personal experience only and might not be the ground rule, the general experience is that there is no set co-relation between the change of status against the documents


Also, we have to make sure that none of the documents appearing as "required" are left out.
I updated our PCCs on 19-May and for next 3 days they showed as "required" and are showing as "received" since this morning. 
Now all are showing as either "recommended" or "received".


----------



## MilanPS

Blue Bird said:


> Hi SunFlower,
> What is their SS time frame?


If you are referring to the SA state-nomination, it varies anywhere between 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## rashe_12

MilanPS said:


> Also, we have to make sure that none of the documents appearing as "required" are left out.
> I updated our PCCs on 19-May and for next 3 days they showed as "required" and are showing as "received" since this morning.
> Now all are showing as either "recommended" or "received".


Milan had couple of questions to clarify on the visa application - 

- Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? My question here is I'm currently employed but this new employment is not assessed by Vetassess and nor am I claiming points for it. So should the answer be "yes" or "no" to this question...

- Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? Question: I've gone on personal visit to USA and stayed there for few weeks so should I answer yes or no? I believe it should be no because it's less than a year.


----------



## MilanPS

rashe_12 said:


> Milan had couple of questions to clarify on the visa application -
> 
> - Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? My question here is I'm currently employed but this new employment is not assessed by Vetassess and nor am I claiming points for it. So should the answer be "yes" or "no" to this question...
> 
> - Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? Question: I've gone on personal visit to USA and stayed there for few weeks so should I answer yes or no? I believe it should be no because it's less than a year.


- Yes, if you are employed overseas and if required by the case-officer, you can show substantial proof of that employment, then you should disclose all details as it is, irrespective of whether you are claiming points for it or not.

You will have to include all employment details on form-80 and if you skip any details anywhere which gets noticed by the case-officer on any other form, then you'll have a lot of clarifications to make and they might or might not convince the case-officer, so pls. be extra cautious and disclose as much details as possible

- My understanding, personal visits don't count as overseas stay on the visa application, you may choose to say "no" on visa-application but pls. ensure to disclose it on form-80


----------



## rsnarouz

Everyone applying for the documents after SS approval, take care that the day u will do the PCC, from this day begins your one year to begin landing to SA.

So if u can, make it ur last document.


----------



## delvy

rsnarouz said:


> Everyone applying for the documents after SS approval, take care that the day u will do the PCC, from this day begins your one year to begin landing to SA.
> 
> So if u can, make it ur last document.


do they count the date of the first obtained pcc from one country or the last pcc from another country?

I have obtained pcc from india, dom.rep, etc. but still waiting for pcc from Jordan and another arabic countries, which takes months to obtain


----------



## romanhasan

got my SS approval last Thursday....


----------



## Sandy J

romanhasan said:


> got my SS approval last Thursday....


Great, congrats


----------



## rashe_12

MilanPS said:


> - Yes, if you are employed overseas and if required by the case-officer, you can show substantial proof of that employment, then you should disclose all details as it is, irrespective of whether you are claiming points for it or not.
> 
> You will have to include all employment details on form-80 and if you skip any details anywhere which gets noticed by the case-officer on any other form, then you'll have a lot of clarifications to make and they might or might not convince the case-officer, so pls. be extra cautious and disclose as much details as possible
> 
> - My understanding, personal visits don't count as overseas stay on the visa application, you may choose to say "no" on visa-application but pls. ensure to disclose it on form-80


Milan, to be on safer side I approached my current employer and requested them to give me on company letter head listing all my roles/responsibilities, DOJ and hours per week. They were kind enough to oblige so I answered this question as "yes"

For the overseas stay I've mentioned that on Form-80 

When was your visa lodge date?


----------



## rashe_12

romanhasan said:


> got my SS approval last Thursday....


Congratulations!!! Applied for Visa?


----------



## MilanPS

rashe_12 said:


> Milan, to be on safer side I approached my current employer and requested them to give me on company letter head listing all my roles/responsibilities, DOJ and hours per week. They were kind enough to oblige so I answered this question as "yes"
> 
> For the overseas stay I've mentioned that on Form-80
> 
> When was your visa lodge date?


15-Mar-2014, but I uploaded the PCCs on 19-May-2014, still no sign of any CO or any communication from DIBP ...
Looks like a dead end.


----------



## rashe_12

MilanPS said:


> 15-Mar-2014, but I uploaded the PCCs on 19-May-2014, still no sign of any CO or any communication from DIBP ...
> Looks like a dead end.


I applied on May 20th and got my PCC on 23rd May. Uploaded all documents on 25th May except form 80 and meds....

Hopefully will try and complete both by this weekend

Why don't you call them up asking if a CO has been allocated. It's been 10 weeks without a CO for you. I would suggest try calling them or all you know there is a direct grant on its way


----------



## MilanPS

rashe_12 said:


> I applied on May 20th and got my PCC on 23rd May. Uploaded all documents on 25th May except form 80 and meds....
> 
> Hopefully will try and complete both by this weekend
> 
> Why don't you call them up asking if a CO has been allocated. It's been 10 weeks without a CO for you. I would suggest try calling them or all you know there is a direct grant on its way


Yes, I could do that but my agent advised me to wait till the end of week 12, guess that's their advertised timeline but I've heard they're running late ...


----------



## explorer5

Hi All,

I have got my vetassess assessment as positive


----------



## explorer5

Hi All,

I have got my vetassess assessment as positive but now don't know how to proceed with sa ss and EOI
Could anyone give guidance regarding the same.


----------



## rashe_12

explorer5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my vetassess assessment as positive but now don't know how to proceed with sa ss and EOI
> Could anyone give guidance regarding the same.


Congrats for the positive assessment. 

Please look at the eligibility criteria on the link provided - 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

If your occupation is "high, medium or low" availability only then you can apply for sponsorship.

Once you've determined your eligibility and occupation availability then you can create an account on the state website and submit your application for state sponsorship along with necessary documents.

SA usually takes 3-4 weeks to process an application.

Good luck with your nomination


----------



## explorer5

rashe_12 said:


> Congrats for the positive assessment.
> 
> Please look at the eligibility criteria on the link provided -
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
> 
> If your occupation is "high, medium or low" availability only then you can apply for sponsorship.
> 
> Once you've determined your eligibility and occupation availability then you can create an account on the state website and submit your application for state sponsorship along with necessary documents.
> 
> SA usually takes 3-4 weeks to process an application.
> 
> Good luck with your nomination


Thanks Rashe


----------



## rsnarouz

Australia SkillSelect has announced that the visa application process time is reduced.


----------



## adnanvb

rsnarouz said:


> Australia SkillSelect has announced that the visa application process time is reduced.


Wow! Its really grt to see that


----------



## jayptl

wher its written?


----------



## Blue Bird

rashe_12 said:


> Congrats for the positive assessment.
> 
> Please look at the eligibility criteria on the link provided -
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
> 
> If your occupation is "high, medium or low" availability only then you can apply for sponsorship.
> 
> Once you've determined your eligibility and occupation availability then you can create an account on the state website and submit your application for state sponsorship along with necessary documents.
> 
> SA usually takes 3-4 weeks to process an application.
> 
> Good luck with your nomination


Hi Rashe,
Would you confirm when new occupation list will upload and do u have any format for research statement please.
Regards


----------



## rashe_12

Blue Bird said:


> Hi Rashe,
> Would you confirm when new occupation list will upload and do u have any format for research statement please.
> Regards


Hi Blue Bird,

New list should be out in July (my assumption). Research statement? Do you mean to say commitment statement?

Are you applying through your agent or directly? Hope you are doing it all on your own this time as I know your agent goofed up with your ACT nomination.

Since you are applying to SA after rejection from a different state make sure you put in solid / convincing reasons in your commitment statement for SA.


----------



## rashe_12

rsnarouz said:


> Australia SkillSelect has announced that the visa application process time is reduced.


Can you please share the link to confirm its authenticity :suspicious:


----------



## adnanvb

rsnarouz said:


> Australia SkillSelect has announced that the visa application process time is reduced.


Is it for both 189 & 190?


----------



## Blue Bird

rashe_12 said:


> Hi Blue Bird,
> 
> New list should be out in July (my assumption). Research statement? Do you mean to say commitment statement?
> 
> Are you applying through your agent or directly? Hope you are doing it all on your own this time as I know your agent goofed up with your ACT nomination.
> 
> Since you are applying to SA after rejection from a different state make sure you put in solid / convincing reasons in your commitment statement for SA.


Rashe you are right I am thinking to apply my self that;s why working on Employment Research Statement. If you do have any format plz share.:confused2:


----------



## rashe_12

Blue Bird said:


> Rashe you are right I am thinking to apply my self that;s why working on Employment Research Statement. If you do have any format plz share.:confused2:


BlueBird - you don't need employment statements for SA nomination. All you need is the company names which has suitable positions open as per your profile. 

SA needs only company names, no need to provide job sites links, employment statements like the way you did for ACT.

It's pretty simple you can do it all on your own. If you need any more clarifications feel free to ask....


----------



## Blue Bird

rashe_12 said:


> BlueBird - you don't need employment statements for SA nomination. All you need is the company names which has suitable positions open as per your profile.
> 
> SA needs only company names, no need to provide job sites links, employment statements like the way you did for ACT.
> 
> It's pretty simple you can do it all on your own. If you need any more clarifications feel free to ask....


Thanks for :help:


----------



## rsnarouz

rashe_12 said:


> Can you please share the link to confirm its authenticity :suspicious:


SkillSelect

in About SkillSelect

"SkillSelect is an online service that helps Australia manage its skilled migration program. It helps to ensure that the skilled migration program is based on Australia's economic needs. It supports the government in managing who can apply for skilled migration, when they can apply and in what numbers. *As a result, the time taken to process a visa application is significantly reduced.*"


----------



## rsnarouz

i have got my SA invitation after exactly 4 weeks and i have lodged the visa application from a week ago............waiting for CO.


----------



## rashe_12

rsnarouz said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> in About SkillSelect
> 
> "SkillSelect is an online service that helps Australia manage its skilled migration program. It helps to ensure that the skilled migration program is based on Australia's economic needs. It supports the government in managing who can apply for skilled migration, when they can apply and in what numbers. *As a result, the time taken to process a visa application is significantly reduced.*"





rsnarouz said:


> i have got my SA invitation after exactly 4 weeks and i have lodged the visa application from a week ago............waiting for CO.


rsnarouz: what you mentioned for skillselect has been there ever since skillselect was introduced. 

Good Luck with your visa application. I applied in May and waiting (long wait)....I'm expecting a CO allocation in mid July :fingerscrossed:


----------



## El Hoss

Hi there

Would like to join the club of SA

EOI and SS applications submitted 7th June....

Good luck for all


----------



## rsnarouz

rashe_12 said:


> rsnarouz: what you mentioned for skillselect has been there ever since skillselect was introduced.
> 
> Good Luck with your visa application. I applied in May and waiting (long wait)....I'm expecting a CO allocation in mid July :fingerscrossed:


CO Allocation almost takes a month, and if all your documents are okay including the health check and PCC......sometimes they grant you the visa directly without even waiting that long.

One of my friends applied for Visa 189, CO allocated after a month, he waited untill the CO requested the PCC and Health check........so the CO gave him a visa grant after 50 days, cause of the missing documents.

Try all to prepare all the documents on time........so no delay may occur.


----------



## explorer5

Hi,
I have applied through an agent. My vetassess result is positive now I do not want to continue with the agent so can I go ahead and submit the eoi and ss without mentioning the agent.. my vetassess outcome is with the agent will he return me the same


----------



## rashe_12

explorer5 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied through an agent. My vetassess result is positive now I do not want to continue with the agent so can I go ahead and submit the eoi and ss without mentioning the agent.. my vetassess outcome is with the agent will he return me the same


Explorer5,

Has your agent already submitted the EOI on your behalf? It's not recommended (or possible) to have 2 EOIs for the same person.

If EOI hasn't been lodged then you can submit EOI on your own and also apply for ss and visa on your own. 

I went through the exact same problem that you are experiencing now. Had issues with my agent, after applying for skills assessment as he wasn't giving status updates of my assessment. It would have only got worse if I had continued with him for SS and visa application as I would be in the dark all the time.

So I filled form SRG07 and sent it to Vetassess to end the appointment with my agent. Also, requested them to create a new online account so that my application reflects with my login credentials and not show up on his account. Link for SRG07 - 

http://www.vetassess.com.au/downloa...G07 Agent Authorisation.pdf?id=120620140839PM

You have all the right to ask him originals of Vetassess outcome he cannot deny you that as it's your assessment and you've paid for it.

If you need any help with EOI, SS or visa application then please post your query on the respective thread and you are sure to receive a solution for your queries.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## vb112233

rashe_12 said:


> Explorer5,
> 
> Has your agent already submitted the EOI on your behalf? It's not recommended (or possible) to have 2 EOIs for the same person.
> 
> If EOI hasn't been lodged then you can submit EOI on your own and also apply for ss and visa on your own.
> 
> I went through the exact same problem that you are experiencing now. Had issues with my agent, after applying for skills assessment as he wasn't giving status updates of my assessment. It would have only got worse if I had continued with him for SS and visa application as I would be in the dark all the time.
> 
> So I filled form SRG07 and sent it to Vetassess to end the appointment with my agent. Also, requested them to create a new online account so that my application reflects with my login credentials and not show up on his account. Link for SRG07 -
> 
> http://www.vetassess.com.au/downloa...G07 Agent Authorisation.pdf?id=120620140839PM
> 
> You have all the right to ask him originals of Vetassess outcome he cannot deny you that as it's your assessment and you've paid for it.
> 
> If you need any help with EOI, SS or visa application then please post your query on the respective thread and you are sure to receive a solution for your queries.
> 
> Good Luck!!!



HI Please guide me...
What is the qualification to lodge SS, because my agent sais in july they will be opened. but here I find few of the members have applied for EOI in april and June.
Please help me if I am missing something here.....


----------



## Sandy J

vb112233 said:


> HI Please guide me...
> What is the qualification to lodge SS, because my agent sais in july they will be opened. but here I find few of the members have applied for EOI in april and June.
> Please help me if I am missing something here.....


Hi, 

You need to see which state is sponsoring your occupation and check the eligibility criteria against that occupation. If you fits into the criteria,then you can go ahead and apply for state sponsorship. After getting the approval, apply for visa. Now since most states have already closed their occupation list, you have to wait till july as new list is expected to be out in that month.


----------



## Sandy J

vb112233 said:


> HI Please guide me...
> What is the qualification to lodge SS, because my agent sais in july they will be opened. but here I find few of the members have applied for EOI in april and June.
> Please help me if I am missing something here.....



If south australia is sponsoring your occupation then you can check the eligibility criteria from this link.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data


----------



## kevin538

Hi Friends,

I am planing to apply for SA SS and I really confused about the special conditions requirement basically I would like to know that am I eligible to apply for SA SS It would be grateful if you anyone could explain in detail about SA requirements on Special condtions.

I have Skill Assessment ACS - 261112 System Analyst ( 5 yrs Relevant Exp)
IELTS Band 7 in all the modules
Total Points I have 60 with state nomination.
Education : Bachelors Computer Science ( Out side Australia) 


If someone could assist me on the above quires it would great relief am Eligible to apply SA SS


----------



## MilanPS

kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planing to apply for SA SS and I really confused about the special conditions requirement basically I would like to know that am I eligible to apply for SA SS It would be grateful if you anyone could explain in detail about SA requirements on Special condtions.
> 
> I have Skill Assessment ACS - 261112 System Analyst ( 5 yrs Relevant Exp)
> IELTS Band 7 in all the modules
> Total Points I have 60 with state nomination.
> Education : Bachelors Computer Science ( Out side Australia)
> 
> 
> If someone could assist me on the above quires it would great relief am Eligible to apply SA SS


Special conditions for any state are only applicable to folks that have graduated from that particular state college/university. 
For all others, its' safe to consider the occupation as closed.


----------



## kevin538

MilanPS said:


> Special conditions for any state are only applicable to folks that have graduated from that particular state college/university.
> For all others, its' safe to consider the occupation as closed.


Hi Milan,

Thanks for your reply,

If you could let me know it would be grateful , which are the states would have chances for me to apply,


----------



## MilanPS

kevin538 said:


> Hi Milan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> If you could let me know it would be grateful , which are the states would have chances for me to apply,


Buddy, the option for you is browsing each state's site and check on the availability status for your nominated occupation.

Though I remember going through a consolidated list somewhere but have completely forgotten now, will try to dig-in and let the forum know if I come across it again ...

BTW, what's your nominated occupation & code?


----------



## explorer5

rashe_12 said:


> Explorer5,
> 
> Has your agent already submitted the EOI on your behalf? It's not recommended (or possible) to have 2 EOIs for the same person.
> 
> If EOI hasn't been lodged then you can submit EOI on your own and also apply for ss and visa on your own.
> 
> I went through the exact same problem that you are experiencing now. Had issues with my agent, after applying for skills assessment as he wasn't giving status updates of my assessment. It would have only got worse if I had continued with him for SS and visa application as I would be in the dark all the time.
> 
> So I filled form SRG07 and sent it to Vetassess to end the appointment with my agent. Also, requested them to create a new online account so that my application reflects with my login credentials and not show up on his account. Link for SRG07 -
> 
> http://www.vetassess.com.au/download/qualification_assessment/SRG07%20Agent%20Authorisation.pdf?id=120620140839PM
> 
> You have all the right to ask him originals of Vetassess outcome he cannot deny you that as it's your assessment and you've paid for it.
> 
> If you need any help with EOI, SS or visa application then please post your query on the respective thread and you are sure to receive a solution for your queries.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Thanks rashe...this will help me a lot


----------



## MilanPS

kevin538 said:


> Hi Milan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> If you could let me know it would be grateful , which are the states would have chances for me to apply,


SA & VIC for sure ...


----------



## kevin538

MilanPS said:


> Buddy, the option for you is browsing each state's site and check on the availability status for your nominated occupation.
> 
> Though I remember going through a consolidated list somewhere but have completely forgotten now, will try to dig-in and let the forum know if I come across it again ...
> 
> BTW, what's your nominated occupation & code?


Hey its 261112 System Analyst as of now 60 points without SS


----------



## kevin538

MilanPS said:


> SA & VIC for sure ...



Hi Milan,

SA is only for the guys who has graduated from the sate right? I am confused I have graduated from INDIA and I never worked in any Australian states, whether I am i eligible to apply for SA SS ?

261112 System Analyst 60 points without SS


----------



## MilanPS

kevin538 said:


> Hi Milan,
> 
> SA is only for the guys who has graduated from the sate right? I am confused I have graduated from INDIA and I never worked in any Australian states, whether I am i eligible to apply for SA SS ?
> 
> 261112 System Analyst 60 points without SS


Let me clarify:

- Irrespective of your occupation code, if any state is mentioning "special conditions apply" then only the locally educated folks can get through
- In your case, you can apply for state-nomination from any state that does not have a mention of "special conditions apply" against your nominated occupation code

I haven't checked whether SA is mentioning "special conditions apply" against your nominated occupation code. If it is, then you can't get the state-nomination from SA.

You should try VIC or some other state that doesn't state "special conditions apply" against your occupation code and that you will have to check on each state's website only.


----------



## kevin538

Tons of Thanks Milan for your swift response.


----------



## HarryAdd

Hi,

I already got a nomination and invitation from SA after which "Special condition" was updated against my occupation code.

Will this have any impact on my visa grant?

Thanks


----------



## Manan_20

HarryAdd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already got a nomination and invitation from SA after which "Special condition" was updated against my occupation code.
> 
> Will this have any impact on my visa grant?
> 
> Thanks


No. It will not have any impact on your Visa Grant.


----------



## bhupen008

HarryAdd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already got a nomination and invitation from SA after which "Special condition" was updated against my occupation code.
> 
> Will this have any impact on my visa grant?
> 
> Thanks


if I may know , what is your occupation ? 

Thanks,
bhupen008


----------



## HarryAdd

bhupen008 said:


> if I may know , what is your occupation ?
> 
> Thanks,
> bhupen008


its 261313


----------



## MilanPS

HarryAdd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already got a nomination and invitation from SA after which "Special condition" was updated against my occupation code.
> 
> Will this have any impact on my visa grant?
> 
> Thanks


If they nominated you in the 1st place, later it can even vanish but your nomination would remain as it is and would have no bearing on your grant.

However, I personally feel that it may get pushed out a little considering that the state is no longer wanting folks from that occupation with them. Just my thought though ...


----------



## besthar

MilanPS said:


> However, I personally feel that it may get pushed out a little considering that the state is no longer wanting folks from that occupation with them. Just my thought though ...


That's incorrect, State has accepted you nomination and then have filled out the cap .... Apply with confidence and you will have your Grant.

Good Luck ...


----------



## ciamix

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone know about the immigration survey conducted by Immigration SA for all of their state sponsorship migrants? They normally send the survey online to all approved migrants every 3, 6, 12, 18 and 24 months during the first 2 years living in the state? May I know about the contents of its survey from those people who had been asked to provide such feedbacks before? Thanks a million......

Cheers,
ciamix


----------



## El Hoss

Any one received anything from SA over the last week...

Please share progress


----------



## besthar

kevin538 said:


> Hi Milan,
> 
> SA is only for the guys who has graduated from the sate right? I am confused I have graduated from INDIA and I never worked in any Australian states, whether I am i eligible to apply for SA SS ?
> 
> 261112 System Analyst 60 points without SS


You can wait another week until SA opens up for Nominations.


----------



## kevin538

besthar said:


> You can wait another week until SA opens up for Nominations.


Hmm lets see....


----------



## El Hoss

Got my nomination yesterday...

Good luck for all...


----------



## rashe_12

El Hoss said:


> Got my nomination yesterday...
> 
> Good luck for all...


Congratulations!!!arty:


----------



## Surfer127

Lets wait !! for end of this week and we should have some update


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Lets wait !! for end of this week and we should have some update


Hey Surfer , How er you doin mate ? Its been a while I last saw you....


----------



## Surfer127

hahaha Besther ! good to c u too 

i was writing same thing for you.. You are back too !!


----------



## kingcantona7

hey guys...normally does SA accepts 261313 software engineer?
currently , it is in special conditions category...but was it open last year...


----------



## rashe_12

kingcantona7 said:


> hey guys...normally does SA accepts 261313 software engineer?
> currently , it is in special conditions category...but was it open last year...


No one can tell for sure.....you will have to wait for the new list to be out soon (anytime in July)


----------



## vb112233

kingcantona7 said:


> hey guys...normally does SA accepts 261313 software engineer?
> currently , it is in special conditions category...but was it open last year...




Yes It was opened last year for 6.5 in all modules


----------



## Surfer127

kingcantona7 said:


> hey guys...normally does SA accepts 261313 software engineer?
> currently , it is in special conditions category...but was it open last year...


I dont think it was open, as the occupation which reached their celiing/limit and moved to special conditions are listed at https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state_migration_plan

hope this answers your q


----------



## rsnarouz

Here is TO share my experience

*SA SS APP: 16/04/2014 | SA APPROVE: 18/05/2014 | LODGE VISA: 4/06/2014 | PCC&MEDS: 29/06/2014 | CO ALLOC: WAIT | VISA GRANT: WAIT *:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose

rsnarouz said:


> Here is TO share my experience
> 
> *SA SS APP: 16/04/2014 | SA APPROVE: 18/05/2014 | LODGE VISA: 4/06/2014 | PCC&MEDS: 29/06/2014 | CO ALLOC: WAIT | VISA GRANT: WAIT *:fingerscrossed:


what information is needed to apply online for SA Nomination.  Thanks in advanced.


----------



## rsnarouz

Black_Rose said:


> what information is needed to apply online for SA Nomination.  Thanks in advanced.


Your current occupation is under "Special Condition Apply", so I think unless you have an offer letter or experience in Australia, u will have to wait till the 1st of July for the new occupation ceiling to be removed......you might have a chance.
"
Special conditions apply"


Immigration SA is able to offer a limited number of nominations for occupations that appear as “Special Conditions Apply” on the State Occupation List. Planning levels apply to all “Special Conditions Apply” occupations and availability is subject to change.

The "Special Conditions Apply" policy acknowledges the commitment made by qualified skilled graduates who reside and work in SA.

Applicants must have a positive General Skilled Migration Skills Assessment in their nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia.

If any of the applicant’s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.

South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore

South Australian international graduates must meet all state nomination requirements, as well as requirements 6.1 and either 6.2 or 6.3 depending on the qualification completed.

Occupations listed as “Special Conditions Apply” are available to:

6.1 South Australian (SA) international graduates who studied at a South Australian institution. Applicants must have completed a CRICOS registered qualification in South Australia with a minimum duration of one academic year (CRICOS registered for a minimum of 46 weeks)

6.1.1 Applicants currently residing in South Australia must have completed a Higher Education or Vocational Education and Training (VET) qualification in South Australia.

OR

6.1.2 Applicants currently residing offshore or interstate must have completed a Higher Education qualification (Bachelor Degree or higher) in South Australia.

Documents required: A copy of the academic transcript and a letter of completion from the institution.

6.2 Graduates with a Higher Education Advanced Diploma, Bachelor Degree or higher, must meet one of the following:

6.2.1 Currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists.

OR

6.2.2 Have met the general work experience requirement as per nomination criteria 7. If an applicant is claiming Australian work experience, 50% of this must be South Australian work experience.

Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.

Consideration will be given to applicants (currently residing in South Australia) who are a PhD or Masters by Research SA graduates who don’t meet work experience requirement 6.2.1 or 6.2.2. To be considered, applicants must have an IELTS of 7.0 in each band score or 7.5 overall.

6.3 Graduates with a VET Diploma or Certificate must be currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists. Priority will be given to applicants based on length of employment in South Australia.

Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week."


----------



## Addy11

Are you sure the occupation ceilings will be reset tomorrow? I couldn't find it mentioned on the website anywhere, hence checking. My skills is also listed under Special Conditions, so waiting for the new list.

Addy



rsnarouz said:


> Your current occupation is under "Special Condition Apply", so I think unless you have an offer letter or experience in Australia, u will have to wait till the 1st of July for the new occupation ceiling to be removed......you might have a chance.
> "
> Special conditions apply"
> 
> 
> Immigration SA is able to offer a limited number of nominations for occupations that appear as “Special Conditions Apply” on the State Occupation List. Planning levels apply to all “Special Conditions Apply” occupations and availability is subject to change.
> 
> The "Special Conditions Apply" policy acknowledges the commitment made by qualified skilled graduates who reside and work in SA.
> 
> Applicants must have a positive General Skilled Migration Skills Assessment in their nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia.
> 
> If any of the applicant’s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.
> 
> South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore
> 
> South Australian international graduates must meet all state nomination requirements, as well as requirements 6.1 and either 6.2 or 6.3 depending on the qualification completed.
> 
> Occupations listed as “Special Conditions Apply” are available to:
> 
> 6.1 South Australian (SA) international graduates who studied at a South Australian institution. Applicants must have completed a CRICOS registered qualification in South Australia with a minimum duration of one academic year (CRICOS registered for a minimum of 46 weeks)
> 
> 6.1.1 Applicants currently residing in South Australia must have completed a Higher Education or Vocational Education and Training (VET) qualification in South Australia.
> 
> OR
> 
> 6.1.2 Applicants currently residing offshore or interstate must have completed a Higher Education qualification (Bachelor Degree or higher) in South Australia.
> 
> Documents required: A copy of the academic transcript and a letter of completion from the institution.
> 
> 6.2 Graduates with a Higher Education Advanced Diploma, Bachelor Degree or higher, must meet one of the following:
> 
> 6.2.1 Currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists.
> 
> OR
> 
> 6.2.2 Have met the general work experience requirement as per nomination criteria 7. If an applicant is claiming Australian work experience, 50% of this must be South Australian work experience.
> 
> Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.
> 
> Consideration will be given to applicants (currently residing in South Australia) who are a PhD or Masters by Research SA graduates who don’t meet work experience requirement 6.2.1 or 6.2.2. To be considered, applicants must have an IELTS of 7.0 in each band score or 7.5 overall.
> 
> 6.3 Graduates with a VET Diploma or Certificate must be currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists. Priority will be given to applicants based on length of employment in South Australia.
> 
> Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week."


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Addy11 said:


> Are you sure the occupation ceilings will be reset tomorrow? I couldn't find it mentioned on the website anywhere, hence checking. My skills is also listed under Special Conditions, so waiting for the new list.
> 
> Addy


Yes. 



190/489 GSM state nomination saved applications

This notice is for applicants who have commenced an application for General Skilled Migration state nomination but have not submitted it.

If you plan to submit an application, you will need to submit it prior to 11am Monday the 30th of June 2014 (South Australian time).

You will not be able to access any saved application after this time and any applications will need to be submitted in the new application form after 1 July 2014.

You will not be able to view or copy your old saved application after 11am on Monday the 30th of June 2014.


Immigration SA will publish a*new occupation list*and*criteria*changes from the 1st July 2014, please visit the Immigration SA website viawww.migration.sa.gov.au*after this date for further details.




The website says it on this link. 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news and events


----------



## Addy11

Thanks for the information. My application will be a new one depending on if my skill is nominated under high/med/low/sp conditions apply category.

So hopefully the occupation ceilings will reset too?



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 190/489 GSM state nomination saved applications
> 
> This notice is for applicants who have commenced an application for General Skilled Migration state nomination but have not submitted it.
> 
> If you plan to submit an application, you will need to submit it prior to 11am Monday the 30th of June 2014 (South Australian time).
> 
> You will not be able to access any saved application after this time and any applications will need to be submitted in the new application form after 1 July 2014.
> 
> You will not be able to view or copy your old saved application after 11am on Monday the 30th of June 2014.
> 
> 
> Immigration SA will publish a*new occupation list*and*criteria*changes from the 1st July 2014, please visit the Immigration SA website viawww.migration.sa.gov.au*after this date for further details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The website says it on this link.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news and events


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Addy11 said:


> Thanks for the information. My application will be a new one depending on if my skill is nominated under high/med/low/sp conditions apply category.
> 
> So hopefully the occupation ceilings will reset too?


Yes brother, 

Quotas will also be rest within next 15 hours. 


Beat of luck. 

Regards 

Deepak


----------



## Surfer127

Yes - it will be reset tomorrow - if they plan to keep occupation in list !


----------



## Black_Rose

When the new occupational list will release? as far I know I need to apply online for SA nomination. What information do I need to give while applying online? Thanks


----------



## Sandy J

Black_Rose said:


> When the new occupational list will release? as far I know I need to apply online for SA nomination. What information do I need to give while applying online? Thanks


Hi Rose, How are you, Great to see your post on this thread.

Answering to you query, the info that needs to be provided is nothing much different from ACT or NT for that matter. The few differences that I observed are as follows.

1.In my.occupation, ACT wanted applicants to be active in the nominated occupation for atleast 1year in the last five years however in case of SA, its 1 year in last three years.

2. Unlike ACT,No need to provide job openings if the occupation is in high availaibilty.

3. No need to provide any financial declaration which has details of your hard earned money  but rather only declaration on their SS link that, this much you have. 

All the above info needs to be filed on your nomination link online and no extra doc upload needed including commitment. Only docs like ielts, skill assmnt, work exp is.needed by them.


----------



## Addy11

Why does the list say "current as of 21-8-2012"? Is this the list for 2014?? The ceilings seem to have been reset. 



Surfer127 said:


> Yes - it will be reset tomorrow - if they plan to keep occupation in list !


----------



## kevin538

Hi Friends,

Here you go for SA Occupation list for 2014-2015

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

I have a query do we need to wait for invite to apply SA state nomination ? please clarify..


----------



## bhupen008

Dear all , 

While i am waiting for victoria to say yes or no . Is it possible for me to apply to south australia too ? 
Or I can only apply to one state at once ? 

Please let me know.

Thnks,
Bhupen008


----------



## About2013

Black_Rose said:


> When the new occupational list will release? as far I know I need to apply online for SA nomination. What information do I need to give while applying online? Thanks


Check this thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australian-states-sponsorship-csol-lists.html


----------



## Lumee14

Hi, 

SA requires one to choose SA as the only preferred migration in EOI in order to apply for their State Sponsorship, Please, I would like to find out if that can affect State Sponsorship nomination from other states like WA

Also, If I already reside in Australia but not SA, do i need to provide evidence of financial capacity?

Thanks


----------



## rsnarouz

bhupen008 said:


> Dear all ,
> 
> While i am waiting for victoria to say yes or no . Is it possible for me to apply to south australia too ?
> Or I can only apply to one state at once ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thnks,
> Bhupen008


Hi, yes you can apply for SA also, I did so for both VIC & SA, and I already received SA SS and still VIC didn't reply......now three months exactly


----------



## bhupen008

rsnarouz said:


> Hi, yes you can apply for SA also, I did so for both VIC & SA, and I already received SA SS and still VIC didn't reply......now three months exactly


Thanks ! . If I can ask , did you use one EOI for both VIC and SS OR SEPERATE ? 
My agent advised me to apply only after I finishes with the victoria. 

And how many days does SA take to give SS? 

Thanks a lot ! 

Regards,
Bhupen008


----------



## rashe_12

bhupen008 said:


> Thanks ! . If I can ask , did you use one EOI for both VIC and SS OR SEPERATE ?
> My agent advised me to apply only after I finishes with the victoria.
> 
> And how many days does SA take to give SS?
> 
> Thanks a lot !
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupen008


Bhupen your agent is right. While submitting EOI you need to select only that state. The state nominating you is very particular about this. If they see you have selected other state they will not nominate. 

SA takes max of 4 weeks to process. I've seen lot of applications approved by end of 3rd week

Good Luck!!!


----------



## bhupen008

rashe_12 said:


> Bhupen your agent is right. While submitting EOI you need to select only that state. The state nominating you is very particular about this. If they see you have selected other state they will not nominate.
> 
> SA takes max of 4 weeks to process. I've seen lot of applications approved by end of 3rd week
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Hi rashe ,

Thxxx , then I will have to wait and hope SA will have BA ( 261111) still open with high availability in case I get rejection from victoria .

Thanks a lot ! 

Regards,
Bhupen008


----------



## rashe_12

bhupen008 said:


> Hi rashe ,
> 
> Thxxx , then I will have to wait and hope SA will have BA ( 261111) still open with high availability in case I get rejection from victoria .
> 
> Thanks a lot !
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupen008



Stay positive. Hope you get your nomination from Vic itself and not have to apply for SS again :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kulwantgill

My category 225412 went to special condition within 6 hours.. wht can i do now..eoi submitted but some docs were left life sa committment form. I was waiting from last novmbr :-( :-( what to do now


----------



## gkvithia

Well keep monitoring sa website. One of the only states where list is updated constantly.


----------



## DelhiBoy84

rsnarouz said:


> Hi, yes you can apply for SA also, I did so for both VIC & SA, and I already received SA SS and still VIC didn't reply......now three months exactly


Hi Rsnarouz,

I am in a similar situation.
I have already applied for Victoria (last week) (My Vic SS was rejected last year on commitment issues as I had previously applied for WA)
Please read my full story here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/479538-please-help.html#post4443978

My question is - If I change my state to SA in my EOI(as my occupation id is open now), will Victoria immediately reject my application? I mean will they get an automatic notification of this change ?
Also, Is SA really particular about the commitment issue? Will SA reject my application just because I had applied for other states in the past?

I am stuck in a bad bad situation. If i wait for Victoria (12 weeks), my occupation ID will get closed in SA. What should I do? 

Please advice.


----------



## babajani

Dear Rashe
I think you are wrong on this. one can apply for victoria as well as SA at a time as is confirmed by another member on the previous page. Secondly we do not need EOI no to lodge an application with victoria. Correct me if I am wrong? we can select SA in the EOI and at the same time apply for victoria. plz give authentic answers only. thanx


----------



## Ritzagni

Hi all,

I yesterday applied to SA state nomination however the scans I uploaded (role & responsibility letter from employer, VETASSES positive assessment letter, passport etc) were not attested or notarized. I hope this would not harm my prospects in any way as I have earlier sent VETASSES all the attested documents and on that basis only I have been given a positive assessment.

Hey seniors, kindly confirm,
Many Thanks,


----------



## gkvithia

As long as document is in color and original scan, no notarization needed


----------



## besthar

kulwantgill said:


> My category 225412 went to special condition within 6 hours.. wht can i do now..eoi submitted but some docs were left life sa committment form. I was waiting from last novmbr :-( :-( what to do now


Kulwant be clear if you submitted just your EoI or SA SS. You dont need to submit the SA Commitment form in your EoI. In the SA SS link you just need to mention a short description of why you want to be in SA which you can also send it to SA guys via email (if and only if you have submitted your SA SS nomination online and you have an acknowledgement number)


----------



## besthar

Ritzagni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I yesterday applied to SA state nomination however the scans I uploaded (role & responsibility letter from employer, VETASSES positive assessment letter, passport etc) were not attested or notarized. I hope this would not harm my prospects in any way as I have earlier sent VETASSES all the attested documents and on that basis only I have been given a positive assessment.
> 
> Hey seniors, kindly confirm,
> Many Thanks,


As gkvithia mentioned if you have uploaded the colour scans than you are safe ... If you haven't then , I suggest Quickly get the letters scanned (in color) and mail it to the SA along with your reference number ... They will accept the same and email you with an acknowledgement.


----------



## Surfer127

Besthar: "The number of available state nomination places (planning levels) are now calculated at the time of submission rather than time of decision, meaning your application will no longer be refused based on planning levels."

its official - what we talked about on their website !


----------



## ashish1e834

guys

im submitting EOI for SA. i have 60 points without IELTS score. I gave ielts twice. First time i gave I scored 6.5, 7, 7, 8 in W, R, L, S & 2nd time i Scored 6.5, 7.5, 7.5, 8 in W, R, L, S. I have given the 2nd IELTS scorecard for re assessment.

What I want to know is that can I apply on behalf of 1st assessment scores as i do not have the copy of 2nd scores with me?


----------



## Surfer127

You can apply with your first IELTS ! - Havent came across the line that you have to submit your recent IELTS. I think All socres are valid for two years !


----------



## rashe_12

ashish1e834 said:


> guys
> 
> im submitting EOI for SA. i have 60 points without IELTS score. I gave ielts twice. First time i gave I scored 6.5, 7, 7, 8 in W, R, L, S & 2nd time i Scored 6.5, 7.5, 7.5, 8 in W, R, L, S. I have given the 2nd IELTS scorecard for re assessment.
> 
> What I want to know is that can I apply on behalf of 1st assessment scores as i do not have the copy of 2nd scores with me?


Yes, you can apply with your 1st IELTS attempt score


----------



## Blue Bird

rashe_12 said:


> Bhupen your agent is right. While submitting EOI you need to select only that state. The state nominating you is very particular about this. If they see you have selected other state they will not nominate.
> 
> SA takes max of 4 weeks to process. I've seen lot of applications approved by end of 3rd week
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Agreed with rashe


----------



## Blue Bird

rashe_12 said:


> Yes, you can apply with your 1st IELTS attempt score


Agreed with Rashe and Surfer127:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DelhiBoy84

Hi, Can someone answer my question please.
I am stuck badly here. Please help.


----------



## ashish1e834

Guys, I'm done with updating my info for the EOI. Can you please suggest what next?

Do I need to upload any docs anywhere or, give a commitment statement yet?

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## Shreyas

*Special Conditions Apply*

Can anybody reply on this (no assumption) 
My occupation 262113 Systems Administrator had high availibility yesterday. I also applied to SA 190 yesterday, 1st July. Today it went to "Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14".
My questions is - as they've written date besides it, does that mean that it will apply for applications from today onwards, and yesterday's application will be considered under normal conditions ?!

Anybody had any such experience ?! Sernior/Mods, any comments on this?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Shreyas said:


> Can anybody reply on this (no assumption)
> My occupation 262113 Systems Administrator had high availibility yesterday. I also applied to SA 190 yesterday, 1st July. Today it went to "Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14".
> My questions is - as they've written date besides it, does that mean that it will apply for applications from today onwards, and yesterday's application will be considered under normal conditions ?!
> 
> Anybody had any such experience ?! Sernior/Mods, any comments on this?


Hi Shreyas, 

In this case where you seek affirmative answers best people to reply will be SA State Nomination Team. 

Sending an email and requesting information would be of help. 

And reply to your query to the best of my knowledge is if you submitted application yesterday and at the time of submission it was not in special conditions apply, then you need not worry. 

Hope this helps 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## besthar

Shreyas said:


> Can anybody reply on this (no assumption)
> My occupation 262113 Systems Administrator had high availibility yesterday. I also applied to SA 190 yesterday, 1st July. Today it went to "Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14".
> My questions is - as they've written date besides it, does that mean that it will apply for applications from today onwards, and yesterday's application will be considered under normal conditions ?!
> 
> Anybody had any such experience ?! Sernior/Mods, any comments on this?


Dude , You are safe .... If you are able to apply in the SA SS site then Your application is accepted, PERIOD. 

I am sure you got an acknowledgement from SA on the Application being received. So good luck with further process.


----------



## besthar

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Rsnarouz,
> 
> I am in a similar situation.
> I have already applied for Victoria (last week) (My Vic SS was rejected last year on commitment issues as I had previously applied for WA)
> Please read my full story here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/479538-please-help.html#post4443978
> 
> My question is - If I change my state to SA in my EOI(as my occupation id is open now), will Victoria immediately reject my application? I mean will they get an automatic notification of this change ?
> Also, Is SA really particular about the commitment issue? Will SA reject my application just because I had applied for other states in the past?
> 
> I am stuck in a bad bad situation. If i wait for Victoria (12 weeks), my occupation ID will get closed in SA. What should I do?
> 
> Please advice.



If I were you , I would change my EOI to SA and Immediately apply for SA SS before it goes to special conditions .

I have a reason for this ... as per the latest update on planning levels ... *"Planning levels (quotas) will now be calculated at the time the application for state nomination is submitted rather than time of decision. This means that if an occupation is currently ‘available’ when the application is submitted, it will be assessed under the ‘available’ occupation criteria."*

So basically if you apply to SA SS today you are bound to be invited in 3 weeks ... Your Nomination is Confirmed.


Regards to your query - 
_If I change my state to SA in my EOI(as my occupation id is open now), will Victoria immediately reject my application? I mean will they get an automatic notification of this change ?_ - YOU ALREADY HAVE THE ANSWER FOR THIS , LAST YEAR YOUR INVITE WAS CANCELLED FOR THE VERY SAME REASON.

_Also, Is SA really particular about the commitment issue? Will SA reject my application just because I had applied for other states in the past?_ YES, THEY WILL REJECT IF YOUR EOI DOES NOT MENTION 'SA' AS THE SPONSORING STATE.


----------



## Intellectual

Hi everybody,

I am new to the forum.... The reason for posting a query, is a guilty conscience and heavy heart.... I was helping my dearest friend to apply for 190 under the category 225412 (Medical Sales Representative)..... I got his degree verified through VETASSES and it was +ve, helped him getting the required band in IELTS, (6 each)...... And I was supposed to draft few letters for him to apply for SA state sponsorship..... He asked me to do so almost a month back but I got stuck up with my own work and forgot.... Yesterday, he asked me again..... I took a day and drafted all 3 of them today night..... Yesterday, when I checked his occupation... It was in high availability but when I checked today just after 1 day of opening, it is showing something like special conditions apply.... means we no longer can apply..... My intention to help my financially troubled friend backfired and I feel really bad.... Can somebody from the seniors, please let me know when will 225412 will reopen for SA's state sponsorship???? Thanks in advance.... Cheers.......


----------



## besthar

Intellectual said:


> I am also facing the same situation.... Can somebody answer my query????
> 
> "Hi everybody,
> 
> I am new to the forum.... The reason for posting a query, is a guilty conscience and heavy heart.... I was helping my dearest friend to apply for 190 under the category 225412 (Medical Sales Representative)..... I got his degree verified through VETASSES and it was +ve, helped him getting the required band in IELTS, (6 each)...... And I was supposed to draft few letters for him to apply for SA state sponsorship..... He asked me to do so almost a month back but I got stuck up with my own work and forgot.... Yesterday, he asked me again..... I took a day and drafted all 3 of them today night..... Yesterday, when I checked his occupation... It was in high availability but when I checked today just after 1 day of opening, it is showing something like special conditions apply.... means we no longer can apply..... My intention to help my financially troubled friend backfired and I feel really bad.... Can somebody from the seniors, please let me know when will 225412 will reopen for SA's state sponsorship???? Thanks in advance.... Cheers......."


Unfortunately you and your friend would need to wait until SA updates their list although I doubt that 225412 (Medical Sales Representative) would reopen in either High or Medium or Low availability. In all possibility your friend can re-apply only in July 2015... Its indeed a cruel joke on many new applicants .

As a ray of hope, I can only suggest you and your friend to keep a watch on the SA occupation list updates and also a watch for other State Sponsored occupations, they may possibly open up doors for your friend.


----------



## gkvithia

sa occupation list updates weekly, so keep an eye out and subscribe to their mailing list


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gkvithia said:


> sa occupation list updates weekly, so keep an eye out and subscribe to their mailing list


True and it is not necessary that all applications are approved. We need to understand the modus operandi of the system which is put in place by SA. 

For Example, They had 10 places for an occupation for the year, 5 got submitted then it would show medium availability, 3 more got submitted then low availability availability and after next 2 submissions it would say Special Conditions Apply. So in this case we all loose hope and plunge into despair but if 2 of those submitted applications say application 1 and application 2 gets rejected after 3 weeks, system will now show low availability, again application 7,8, 9 gets rejected then it would show medium availability. 

So all is not lost here when there will be rejections then the occupational places and availability will change. 

Hope I was able to clear some of skeptical thoughts here. 

I pray and hope all of us SAIL through.. Keep an eye on SNOL data and wait for opportunities. 


And yes opportunity has an uncanny habit of knocking on doors who are well prepared. 


Regards 

Deep


----------



## Future_ozzy

How about everyone's application getting thru where they increase the number of places ,rather than someone's sorrow leading to other's happiness.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Future_ozzy said:


> How about everyone's application getting thru where they increase the number of places ,rather than someone's sorrow leading to other's happiness.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


I wish that were the case. 

Nothing against you brother, but all states have an agreement with federal government and they get specific number of nominations to sponsor.. Its not even number of visas just the quota for sponsorship. 

I wouldn't wait a second if my occupation returned from special conditions apply to low or medium availability. 

Will you wait if you were given a state sponsorship due to rejection of somebody's nomination application.!!??? 

We have to embrace what we have at present and remain pragmatic .. Ideally even Iraq will like to have a robust economy like Australia along with the Immigration system of Australia as well. 

But that isn't the case in reality.


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> True and it is not necessary that all applications are approved. We need to understand the modus operandi of the system which is put in place by SA.
> 
> For Example, They had 10 places for an occupation for the year, 5 got submitted then it would show medium availability, 3 more got submitted then low availability availability and after next 2 submissions it would say Special Conditions Apply. So in this case we all loose hope and plunge into despair but if 2 of those submitted applications say application 1 and application 2 gets rejected after 3 weeks, system will now show low availability, again application 7,8, 9 gets rejected then it would show medium availability.
> 
> So all is not lost here when there will be rejections then the occupational places and availability will change.
> 
> Hope I was able to clear some of skeptical thoughts here.
> 
> I pray and hope all of us SAIL through.. Keep an eye on SNOL data and wait for opportunities.
> 
> And yes opportunity has an uncanny habit of knocking on doors who are well prepared.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Deep you're probably right .... But, how can you Imagine guys who submit applications in the first 4-5 hours of occupation list opening before it goes to special conditions making any mistakes in lodging their application, in my opinion these guys saw the cap being filled the very first day and are those who had missed in previous attempts. The first couple of occupations (like 225212 and 225412) which got filled up on July 1st in first 4-6 hours have only around 30-35 invites. These are niche low availabilty occupations and dont expect any applicants to make mistakes.

I am not trying to discourage any applicants from watching the SA list consistently... I would rather suggest they look for options in other states or rather get another assessment that's closely realted to their occupation. So that they have options across multiple states the moment a new list is announced.


----------



## Ritzagni

gkvithia said:


> As long as document is in color and original scan, no notarization needed


Thanks a lot @gkvithia for confirming that no notarizing is needed, however on SA website, it is written in 'troubleshooting' link that only greyscale scans with only .png, or .tiff (and two more formats) with size not exceeding 4 mb per upload are allowed.

I re-scanned my passport, skill assessment, role & responsibilities letter in greyscale with .tiff format.......
phew.... glad that it was done:humble:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

besthar said:


> Deep you're probably right .... But, how can you Imagine guys who submit applications in the first 4-5 hours of occupation list opening before it goes to special conditions making any mistakes in lodging their application, in my opinion these guys saw the cap being filled the very first day and are those who had missed in previous attempts. The first couple of occupations (like 225212 and 225412) which got filled up on July 1st in first 4-6 hours have only around 30-35 invites. These are niche low availabilty occupations and dont expect any applicants to make mistakes.
> 
> I am not trying to discourage any applicants from watching the SA list consistently... I would rather suggest they look for options in other states or rather get another assessment that's closely realted to their occupation. So that they have options across multiple states the moment a new list is announced.


I concur with you... All of us need to be circumspect and proactive at the same time. 

Wishing you and everyone all the best for their visa application. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## Addy11

Just came across this. Does it mean we cannot apply for SS immediately after submitting the EOI? I submitted my EOI yesterday and my SS online application is saved. Was planning to submit it today, until I came across this. Please share your views:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194

The state nomination process
In order to apply for a state nominated visa you must lodge an expression of interest (EOI) via DIBP's online system SkillSelect.

Learn more about SkillSelect and how to create an account and lodge and Expression of Interest.

Immigration South Australia uses data from SkillSelect to identify skilled workers who are interested in migrating to South Australia.

How to apply
Lodge an expression of interest in SkillSelect, choose South Australia as your preferred state and select either 190 –Skilled Nominated visa or the 489 – Skilled Regional provisional visa.
If selected, you will receive an invitation from Immigration South Australia within two business days to apply for state nomination.
Use the details in your email to login and lodge your state nomination application. If you haven’t received an invitation, or don’t want to wait for your details to be populated you can create an Immigration SA account and apply online.
If you are approved for state nomination, you'll receive an email from the DIBP inviting you to apply for your visa.
Lodge your visa application with DIBP. 




DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I concur with you... All of us need to be circumspect and proactive at the same time.
> 
> Wishing you and everyone all the best for their visa application.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


----------



## besthar

Addy11 said:


> Just came across this. Does it mean we cannot apply for SS immediately after submitting the EOI? I submitted my EOI yesterday and my SS online application is saved. Was planning to submit it today, until I came across this. Please share your views:
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194
> 
> The state nomination process
> In order to apply for a state nominated visa you must lodge an expression of interest (EOI) via DIBP's online system SkillSelect.
> 
> Learn more about SkillSelect and how to create an account and lodge and Expression of Interest.
> 
> Immigration South Australia uses data from SkillSelect to identify skilled workers who are interested in migrating to South Australia.
> 
> How to apply
> Lodge an expression of interest in SkillSelect, choose South Australia as your preferred state and select either 190 &#150;Skilled Nominated visa or the 489 &#150; Skilled Regional provisional visa.
> If selected, you will receive an invitation from Immigration South Australia within two business days to apply for state nomination.
> Use the details in your email to login and lodge your state nomination application. If you haven&#146;t received an invitation, or don&#146;t want to wait for your details to be populated you can create an Immigration SA account and apply online.
> If you are approved for state nomination, you'll receive an email from the DIBP inviting you to apply for your visa.
> Lodge your visa application with DIBP.


You Can submit your SS as soon as you lodge your EOI.


----------



## sw0305

Shreyas said:


> Can anybody reply on this (no assumption)
> My occupation 262113 Systems Administrator had high availibility yesterday. I also applied to SA 190 yesterday, 1st July. Today it went to "Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14".
> My questions is - as they've written date besides it, does that mean that it will apply for applications from today onwards, and yesterday's application will be considered under normal conditions ?!
> 
> Anybody had any such experience ?! Sernior/Mods, any comments on this?


Hi, 
I know this query has already been solved.. but just to put u at ease.. this is what I found on SA website.. hope this helps.. 

'Planning levels (quotas) will now be calculated at the time the application for state nomination is submitted rather than time of decision. This means that if an occupation is currently ‘available’ when the application is submitted, it will be assessed under the ‘available’ occupation criteria.'

Cheers!


----------



## Addy11

"If you haven’t received an invitation, or don’t want to wait for your details to be populated you can create an Immigration SA account and apply online."


Are you referring to this line when you say its possible to lodge SS immediately? 



besthar said:


> You Can submit your SS as soon as you lodge your EOI.


----------



## besthar

Addy11 said:


> "If you haven&#146;t received an invitation, or don&#146;t want to wait for your details to be populated you can create an Immigration SA account and apply online."
> 
> Are you referring to this line when you say its possible to lodge SS immediately?


Yes.


----------



## Addy11

OK. thank you.



besthar said:


> Yes.


----------



## thenagpal

im facing same problem...

i wrote a mail to southern australia

Received apply from SA immigration

Dear Arjun,



Thankyou for your email.



We have received a large volume of applications and the occupation 225412 – Sales Representative reached its quota for the program year on July 1. The occupation is now only available to applicants that meet the ‘special conditions apply’ criteria, or the chain migration criteria (points 6 and 12 respectively in our eligibility requirements https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements )



There may be an update to some planning levels during the program year. There is no guarantee any changes will be made to the occupations where the planning level has already be met, however advise you to monitor the website for any updated information.



If you wish to be advised of any updated information, you may subscribe to the News & Events and State Nominated Occupation List pages. Please note – notification is sent when any change is made to the page, but does not specify what has been changed and due to the Occupation list being live can then also lead to many e-mails for changes to occupation status being received.


----------



## rsnarouz

Hey guys, just to draw your attention to something, immigration plan for 2014-2015 will be only 190,000 from over the world and will be categorized in priorities.

Australia’s 2014-15 Migration Programme | Migration Blog


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

rsnarouz said:


> Hey guys, just to draw your attention to something, immigration plan for 2014-2015 will be only 190,000 from over the world and will be categorized in priorities.
> 
> Australiaâs 2014-15 Migration Programme | Migration Blog


Exact number of visas were issued last year also, having almost identical criteria.


----------



## Future_ozzy

One observation is since they have lowered the IELTS criteria to 6 bands in each from l;ast year's 7 bands in each,lot of people who were borderline in terms of their IELTS score ,became eligible and applied instantly.

Secondly since ACT do not have most of the occupations in open category,all the applicants got diverted to SA.

Maybe they want more migrants in SA than in ACT.

Not sure if this is planned move by the Govt or co-incidence .


----------



## mom2aleesya

*Spouse Occupation*

Hi all.

I have an enquiry to one of the question about spouse occupation (Please identify the occupation, if any, of the spouse or partner). Does my spouse need to get skill assessment to allow me to select his job.

Many thanks!


----------



## gkvithia

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have an enquiry to one of the question about spouse occupation (Please identify the occupation, if any, of the spouse or partner). Does my spouse need to get skill assessment to allow me to select his job.
> 
> Many thanks!


unless you are claiming points for spouse there is no reason to get his employment verified only pricipal applicant


----------



## Addy11

Quick Question - In the online SA state spons. application form, where do we have to show job search conducted? Im an offshore applicant and all I can see is a committment statement text field that allows max 500 characters?
Is there an upload document field for this purpose that I am missing? Please help


----------



## besthar

Addy11 said:


> Quick Question - In the online SA state spons. application form, where do we have to show job search conducted? Im an offshore applicant and all I can see is a committment statement text field that allows max 500 characters?
> Is there an upload document field for this purpose that I am missing? Please help


You don't need to show proof of job search conducted ... and there is also no need to upload any document for commitment or for proof of job search. 

Just type in Reasons who you preferred to live and work in South Australia. Put some 4-5 points .... as below :

1. SA has world class Companies such as XXXXXX, YYYYY, ZZZZZZZ that can help me with good opportunities. 
2. SA is a great place to work & raise family with world class education services.
3. SA is known for its beautiful miles of beaches,holiday destinations,parks,clean air,good food,warm summers & mild winters.
4. SA has a state of the art transport system that is safe and affordable at all times. 
5. Residents of Adelaide in SA experience a high quality lifestyle at a low price.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Besthar said it all  .

Just the state research stuff .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surfer127

Did anyone recd invite today?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Is it possible to get invite so soon ?? I am checking my application status from time I applied on 1st July .No changes

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surfer127

Just checking ! I believe SA just wont sit on first application for 3 weeks... just to adhere timeline... they got a lot of work to do .. too many applications submitted !


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Surfer127 said:


> Just checking ! I believe SA just wont sit on first application for 3 weeks... just to adhere timeline... they got a lot of work to do .. too many applications submitted !


I agree.. First July submissions should have a faster outcome. 

Hope all of us who have applied get nominated. 

Regards, 
Deep


----------



## msdaus

My application is now in "Submitted" stage. What is the next stage? Will it be the "Approved" or something like "Processing". 

Dear seniors, I am waiting for your reply. Thanks


----------



## Apeksha S

msdaus said:


> My application is now in "Submitted" stage. What is the next stage? Will it be the "Approved" or something like "Processing".
> 
> Dear seniors, I am waiting for your reply. Thanks



I submitted my application when it was medium availability. What is the next stage and how long it will take... even I dont know..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhupen008

Apeksha S said:


> I submitted my application when it was medium availability. What is the next stage and how long it will take... even I dont know..:fingerscrossed:


I have the same question too ...


----------



## Future_ozzy

1) Next you will receive the invitation from DIBP to apply for visa,you will need to pay Visa Fees.

2) CO will be allotted

3)CO will ask you to get PCC and Medical checks done

4) If required CO will ask additional docs

5) If all good ,you will be granted Visa


----------



## rashe_12

msdaus said:


> My application is now in "Submitted" stage. What is the next stage? Will it be the "Approved" or something like "Processing".
> 
> Dear seniors, I am waiting for your reply. Thanks


For SA you will not know when a CO is allocated....it will directly go to approved. Average processing time is 4 weeks


----------



## rashe_12

Apeksha S said:


> I submitted my application when it was medium availability. What is the next stage and how long it will take... even I dont know..:fingerscrossed:





bhupen008 said:


> I have the same question too ...


There are only two stages that you will see on your application - Submitted & Approved/Rejected

4 weeks average processing time (seen lot of people get by end of 3rd week itself)


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I agree.. First July submissions should have a faster outcome.
> 
> Hope all of us who have applied get nominated.
> 
> Regards,
> Deep


Amen, 
I too am in the same boat of 1st July Submission bro.


----------



## Ritzagni

Future_ozzy said:


> 1) Next you will receive the invitation from DIBP to apply for visa,you will need to pay Visa Fees.
> 
> 2) CO will be allotted
> 
> 3)CO will ask you to get PCC and Medical checks done
> 
> 4) If required CO will ask additional docs
> 
> 5) If all good ,you will be granted Visa


Wow Adil, seeing the positivity of your post almost made my eyes moist.
Thanks bro for boosting the morale of the 1st July brethern....


----------



## Ritzagni

Apeksha S said:


> I submitted my application when it was medium availability. What is the next stage and how long it will take... even I dont know..:fingerscrossed:


Hi Apeksha,

Consider youself lucky to have submitted your application when the occupation was still open, a few occupations were turned into "special conditions applied" in the first few hours. Now sit back and relax for 2-3 weeks, as after DIBP sends you an invite you'll need to scramble and run again with bundles of document and procedures...


----------



## Surfer127

CO information wont be available for SA nomination.. the above mentioned process is for Visa application..

SA may or may not tell you, that your application is under process... It will show submitted and then you have to wait for outcome -- which has three possibilities

1. Accepted by SA and you will receive a invitation mail from DIPB - most likly case
2. Further documents/ clarification required.
3. Rejection - very low probability. 

And strongly believe that the current processing time will shoot up to six weeks.. from three weeks.. (this happened last year)


.. so guys chill and keep checking email everyday. 

Also - you can track your application on SA website ..by clicking on "submitted".. it will take you to CTS -- client tracking system..

Hope this helps 

I am seeing lot of new member, so guys let this forum agile again.. !! I m back in full swing !!


----------



## Ritzagni

besthar said:


> You don't need to show proof of job search conducted ... and there is also no need to upload any document for commitment or for proof of job search.
> 
> Just type in Reasons who you preferred to live and work in South Australia. Put some 4-5 points .... as below :
> 
> 1. SA has world class Companies such as XXXXXX, YYYYY, ZZZZZZZ that can help me with good opportunities.
> 2. SA is a great place to work & raise family with world class education services.
> 3. SA is known for its beautiful miles of beaches,holiday destinations,parks,clean air,good food,warm summers & mild winters.
> 4. SA has a state of the art transport system that is safe and affordable at all times.
> 5. Residents of Adelaide in SA experience a high quality lifestyle at a low price.


Just to add, only 500 characters are allowed, which translates roughly into 65-70 words. And I had prepared a 1000 words essay on SA, LOL


----------



## Surfer127

Ritzagni said:


> Just to add, only 500 characters are allowed, which translates roughly into 65-70 words. And I had prepared a 1000 words essay on SA, LOL


This has happened to lot of ppl.. usually agents ask their candidate to prepare 3 page essay ... and then they put in forum and we also prepare the same.. ..

Infact last year the limit was 200 words.. now its only 500 character.


----------



## bhupen008

Ritzagni said:


> Amen, I too am in the same boat of 1st July Submission bro.


What about people who applied on second of July .. . . ?

)) 
Bhupen008


----------



## besthar

bhupen008 said:


> What about people who applied on second of July .. . . ?
> 
> ))
> Bhupen008


You will have your invite in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## bhupen008

besthar said:


> You will have your invite in 3-4 weeks.


That would be such a nice day ! 

Thanks )))))


----------



## gkvithia

For SA essay I just wrote about safety, quality of life, future for my kids . That's it. Honest and to the point. 
Please don't use generic essays floating around.msooner or later there will be 10 people for same job code and almost same essay.

One thing about SA they are committee to their timelines . If they say 3 weeks it will be exactly 3 if 4 it will be 4.
As soon as approved by SA , almost immediately there will be an invite from DIBP to lodge 190


----------



## deepu

Hi everyone,

I applied SA SS on 2nd July. Waiting HOPEFULLY.......


----------



## Future_ozzy

In my write up I mentioned about how it will be good for raising my family.

IT Companies in SA which will help me and also about how safe & secured SA is as compared to other states/territories.

Just praise their state.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Just a thought 

When looking at the individual cases wont they give preference to folks who have more points and good IELTS score.

Like people with 70 points will have a upper hand and since the IELTS criteria is 6 in each ,since most of us have 7 or more we should be having some advantage .

Wdyt ??


----------



## deepu

Any 263111 applicant ??????


----------



## besthar

Future_ozzy said:


> Just a thought
> 
> When looking at the individual cases wont they give preference to folks who have more points and good IELTS score.
> 
> Like people with 70 points will have a upper hand and since the IELTS criteria is 6 in each ,since most of us have 7 or more we should be having some advantage .
> 
> Wdyt ??


Haven't seen one such case for SA State sponsorship... SA is purely first come first ... Applications are processed in the order they are submitted, this is also mentioned in their FAQ's.

Their latest system updates to Real time availability is also a testimony for the same.

Once you submit your completed application with 60 points, 'you're sorted' .


----------



## DelhiBoy84

besthar said:


> If I were you , I would change my EOI to SA and Immediately apply for SA SS before it goes to special conditions .
> 
> I have a reason for this ... as per the latest update on planning levels ... *"Planning levels (quotas) will now be calculated at the time the application for state nomination is submitted rather than time of decision. This means that if an occupation is currently ‘available’ when the application is submitted, it will be assessed under the ‘available’ occupation criteria."*
> 
> So basically if you apply to SA SS today you are bound to be invited in 3 weeks ... Your Nomination is Confirmed.
> 
> 
> Regards to your query -
> _If I change my state to SA in my EOI(as my occupation id is open now), will Victoria immediately reject my application? I mean will they get an automatic notification of this change ?_ - YOU ALREADY HAVE THE ANSWER FOR THIS , LAST YEAR YOUR INVITE WAS CANCELLED FOR THE VERY SAME REASON.
> 
> _Also, Is SA really particular about the commitment issue? Will SA reject my application just because I had applied for other states in the past?_ YES, THEY WILL REJECT IF YOUR EOI DOES NOT MENTION 'SA' AS THE SPONSORING STATE.


Thanks for you input besthar.
I have finally applied for SA. I can't wait for Victoria's reply for 3 months. My Occupation ID is still in High Availability. Let's see what happens.


----------



## besthar

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Thanks for you input besthar.
> I have finally applied for SA. I can't wait for Victoria's reply for 3 months. My Occupation ID is still in High Availability. Let's see what happens.


Good luck Mate...


----------



## maq_qatar

Don't know much about 190 visa.

One of my friend submitted on 02-Jul when his anzsco was medium but now its Special Conditions Apply.

should he expect approval from SA?


----------



## bhupen008

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Thanks for you input besthar.
> I have finally applied for SA. I can't wait for Victoria's reply for 3 months. My Occupation ID is still in High Availability. Let's see what happens.


I did the same .. But my occupation was at medium  . May be I did too late. 

Let's see what happens after 4 week  

Rods,


----------



## Addy11

doesnt SA send you any email after you submit the application? like an acknowledgement? 



bhupen008 said:


> I did the same .. But my occupation was at medium  . May be I did too late.
> 
> Let's see what happens after 4 week
> 
> Rods,


----------



## kevin538

bhupen008 said:


> I did the same .. But my occupation was at medium  . May be I did too late.
> 
> Let's see what happens after 4 week
> 
> Rods,


Hi Friends - I have 60 points in case If I apply 190 visa there is no chance of getting invite for 189 Visa clause , please clarify I am planning to apply State nomination as because my occupation (System Analyst) is not available in many states. 

Looking forward your valuable reply....


----------



## mithu93ku

kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends - I have 60 points in case If I apply 190 visa there is no chance of getting invite for 189 Visa clause , please clarify I am planning to apply State nomination as because my occupation (System Analyst) is not available in many states.
> 
> Looking forward your valuable reply....


Your occupation ANZSCO 261112: SYSTEMS ANALYST is available in many states and territories like NT, SA, TAS, VIC....


----------



## bhupen008

Addy11 said:


> doesnt SA send you any email after you submit the application? like an acknowledgement?


Yes and I got this : 

This email is to confirm that your Immigration SA application GSM-xxxxxxx has been successfully submitted. You can continue to monitor the progress of this application by using the application tracker.
To track your application:
Go to Log in
Log in with your user name and password
Select 'My application' at the top of the page
View Status information 

Did you get the same as above like me ? 

Thanks


----------



## kevin538

mithu93ku said:


> Your occupation ANZSCO 261112: SYSTEMS ANALYST is available in many states and territories like NT, SA, TAS, VIC....


Hi Mithu - Many thanks for your reply,

NT - in-order to apply for NT we need to have job offer in hand form NT right?
TAS - I don't see any people applying for TAS so for..
VIC - Most of the people got rejected....
SA - Occupation getting filled within short time..?

Any comments which state would have much faster processing basically positive outcome..


----------



## bhupen008

kevin538 said:


> Hi Mithu - Many thanks for your reply, NT - in-order to apply for NT we need to have job offer in hand form NT right? TAS - I don't see any people applying for TAS so for.. VIC - Most of the people got rejected.... SA - Occupation getting filled within short time..? Any comments which state would have much faster processing basically positive outcome..


Apply in SA .


----------



## kevin538

bhupen008 said:


> Apply in SA .


Hi Bhupen - thanks for your reply , Systems Analyst is now under low availability and tell me we should submit , show any financial status / requirements...


----------



## bhupen008

kevin538 said:


> Hi Bhupen - thanks for your reply , Systems Analyst is now under low availability and tell me we should submit , show any financial status / requirements...


My agent applied for me but I don't think u need to show something . May later they can ask u to show.

Cheers


----------



## Crucibond

I have applied for SA SS on the 3rd Of July. Hopefully will hear from them in three weeks.


----------



## besthar

kevin538 said:


> Hi Bhupen - thanks for your reply , Systems Analyst is now under low availability and tell me we should submit , show any financial status / requirements...


Just put the numbers nothing else is required.... Apply quickly before it gets to Special Conditions.


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> Don't know much about 190 visa.
> 
> One of my friend submitted on 02-Jul when his anzsco was medium but now its Special Conditions Apply.
> 
> should he expect approval from SA?


Anyone?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## soeid

maq_qatar said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


With the new system, I guess its certain that your friend will be reserved a slot for that particular occupation if he/she was able to submit.

Of course, your friend's application will still undergo assessment but at least the biggest hurdle is over.

It almost sure


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Apeksha,
> 
> Consider youself lucky to have submitted your application when the occupation was still open, a few occupations were turned into "special conditions applied" in the first few hours. Now sit back and relax for 2-3 weeks, as after DIBP sends you an invite you'll need to scramble and run again with bundles of document and procedures...



Hi Ritz

Thats true!!!! Infact my occupation was turned into "special conditions applied" few hours after I submitted my application.


----------



## Surfer127

Apekha - Pls update your signature ! that always help in drawing out the context !


----------



## Surfer127

maq_qatar said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


It is certain that your application wont be rejected on the basis of planning levels ! check out the news and event on SA site -- date 02 July. So if you have not made any mistake in your application -- you should expect a invite to apply visa in next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Addy11

Is there a chance that the SS outcome will come sooner than 3-4 weeks? I mean, maybe results of applications made on the first few days come faster since there are lesser applications to review?


----------



## Surfer127

Addy11 said:


> Is there a chance that the SS outcome will come sooner than 3-4 weeks? I mean, maybe results of applications made on the first few days come faster since there are lesser applications to review?


It may ! lats year people who applied in early hours of 1 july recd invite in two weeks, But its better to consider the maximum !


----------



## Blue Bird

Guys who have applied for state nomination for South Australia add your names in the list @ thread *SA State Sponsorship 2014-2015*:welcome:


----------



## HarryAdd

guys, I felt it is becoming difficult to track the time lines by signature.

I have created a new excel sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0

if possible, please update the sheet with your timeline. It would help in tracking on what sequence the grants are being made.

let me know if there are any other way to track the timelines. I would be happy to update my details and followup

Thanks


----------



## besthar

HarryAdd said:


> guys, I felt it is becoming difficult to track the time lines by signature.
> 
> I have created a new excel sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> if possible, please update the sheet with your timeline. It would help in tracking on what sequence the grants are being made.
> 
> let me know if there are any other way to track the timelines. I would be happy to update my details and followup
> 
> Thanks


Guys ... an update 

SA processing times increased from 3 to 5 weeks. Am sure there are hell lot of applications for the first 2 days.


----------



## Casiopeia

Are u from adelaide?


----------



## bhupen008

besthar said:


> Guys ... an update SA processing times increased from 3 to 5 weeks. Am sure there are hell lot of applications for the first 2 days.


Nooooooo :::::(((((


----------



## besthar

bhupen008 said:


> Nooooooo :::::(((((


Easy Mate.... as they say... 'Better Late Than Never'


----------



## piyush1132003

Anyone would like to throw some lights on IT job market in SA, I am just confused to go ahead with it or not...


----------



## Apeksha S

HarryAdd said:


> guys, I felt it is becoming difficult to track the time lines by signature.
> 
> I have created a new excel sheet
> 
> if possible, please update the sheet with your timeline. It would help in tracking on what sequence the grants are being made.
> 
> let me know if there are any other way to track the timelines. I would be happy to update my details and followup
> 
> Thanks



This Google spreadsheet is not working


----------



## Future_ozzy

Exactly .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## delvy

Since Thursday it is not working. I noticed that somebody was playing with it when I last opened that document, which didnt allow me to read it properly. It was just getting refreshed every now and then.


----------



## Blue Bird

Blue Bird said:


> Guys who have applied for state nomination for South Australia add your names in the list @ thread *SA State Sponsorship 2014-2015*:welcome:


Guys we are 19 members in this thread so far. :welcome:
Add your names in the list.


----------



## Surfer127

Hi Blue Bird

Its a good initiative that you have created a separate thread for SA sponsorship 2014-15.. 

But in my opinion - we should not have two thread, and we should participate on this thread.. 

the reasons are below;

1. This thread is old and we have lot of active/ inactive seniors.. from whom we can seek help !
2. Its hard for member like us.. to check two threads every time. 
3. Knowledge Management funda - lets not replicate and content and keep it at one place.. so that any future member can go through one thread and have all information. 

rest is your choice !


----------



## Addy11

Can we just copy paste the list here and track it. Blue Bird seems to have done a lot of good work and we can all benefit by it. What say blue bird?



Surfer127 said:


> Hi Blue Bird
> 
> Its a good initiative that you have created a separate thread for SA sponsorship 2014-15..
> 
> But in my opinion - we should not have two thread, and we should participate on this thread..
> 
> the reasons are below;
> 
> 1. This thread is old and we have lot of active/ inactive seniors.. from whom we can seek help !
> 2. Its hard for member like us.. to check two threads every time.
> 3. Knowledge Management funda - lets not replicate and content and keep it at one place.. so that any future member can go through one thread and have all information.
> 
> rest is your choice !


----------



## rajit

besthar said:


> Dude , You are safe .... If you are able to apply in the SA SS site then Your application is accepted, PERIOD.
> 
> I am sure you got an acknowledgement from SA on the Application being received. So good luck with further process.


I too am in the same boat Shreyas. I applied for 190 Subclass on 01/07/2014 and the same day the category came up in "Special Conditions Apply". Though EOI had been applied timely. Awaiting for INVITATION. Do update if any of us get an update on Invitation from South Australia.


----------



## rajit

*Rajit*

i too have applied for subclass 190


----------



## besthar

Hi Guys.... Received my SA invite, this morning ... I am indeed Super excited.

Wishing all of you a speedy invite.

Keep the faith .....


----------



## Future_ozzy

Wow...Good luck for the rest of the process .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

That's awesome! you'd applied on the 1st, hadn't you? That's one week!!

Congratulations. 



besthar said:


> Hi Guys.... Received my SA invite, this morning ... I am indeed Super excited.
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy invite.
> 
> Keep the faith .....


----------



## kevin538

besthar said:


> Hi Guys.... Received my SA invite, this morning ... I am indeed Super excited.
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy invite.
> 
> Keep the faith .....


Congratz Besthar, & All the best for your further Oz life, please update the timelines..


----------



## Shreyas

besthar said:


> Hi Guys.... Received my SA invite, this morning ... I am indeed Super excited.
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy invite.
> 
> Keep the faith .....


congo besthar ..  .. this is so quick.. I thought they'd sent invitations on 14th!


----------



## rashe_12

besthar said:


> Hi Guys.... Received my SA invite, this morning ... I am indeed Super excited.
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy invite.
> 
> Keep the faith .....


Congrats!!! That was quick. Now pay your visa fee ASAP and join the queue without any delays as 190 is moving at snail pace


----------



## rajit

*congratulations*

congratulations that was too quick.. hope ours also get resolved this week...


----------



## bhupen008

besthar said:


> Hi Guys.... Received my SA invite, this morning ... I am indeed Super excited. Wishing all of you a speedy invite. Keep the faith .....


Congrats !!! Wish you all the best  .


----------



## Surfer127

Congratulations Besthar !!! - To ALL forum Members who are waiting for the SA SS to be approved- I suggest we make a whatsapp group -- PM me your number .. and I shall add you to the group !!


----------



## besthar

Addy11 said:


> That's awesome! you'd applied on the 1st, hadn't you? That's one week!!
> 
> Congratulations.


Thanks all....

Yes... That's correct and probably I was one of the first or rather earliest to submit the SA application the moment it opened ... Coz I was from that deadly CSOL (225212) that got into special conditions in about 4-5 hrs.

Those who applied on 1st should have their invites by next week. Good luck guys.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

besthar said:


> Thanks all....
> 
> Yes... That's correct and probably I was one of the first or rather earliest to submit the SA application the moment it opened ... Coz I was from that deadly CSOL (225212) that got into special conditions in about 4-5 hrs.
> 
> Those who applied on 1st should have their invites by next week. Good luck guys.


Congrats Brother.


----------



## Blue Bird

besthar said:


> Thanks all....
> 
> Yes... That's correct and probably I was one of the first or rather earliest to submit the SA application the moment it opened ... Coz I was from that deadly CSOL (225212) that got into special conditions in about 4-5 hrs.
> 
> Those who applied on 1st should have their invites by next week. Good luck guys.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## bi_cuon

Waiting is the most difficult thing. Also submitted on 1st July.


----------



## Blue Bird

*Guys now onwards we will update this list on this thread only please don't mind.*

1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome:
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: Received inquiry to submit fresh experience letter 08.07.14 submitted
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
14.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
15.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
16. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
17.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
18. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
19.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
20.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
21. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
22. Addy.........Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:

who are still missing add your names. Guys update your current status if you received in front of outcome.


----------



## bi_cuon

Guys now onwards we will update this list on this thread only please don't mind.

1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome:
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: Received inquiry to submit fresh experience letter 08.07.14 submitted
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
14.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
15.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
16. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
17.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
18. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
19.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
20.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
21. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
22. Addy.........Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
23. bi_cuon...Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager


----------



## Blue Bird

Guys I have applied for state nomination for the 2nd time please pray for me as I have already rejected earlier.:redface:

Regards,


----------



## mithu93ku

Blue Bird said:


> Guys I have applied for state nomination for the 2nd time please pray for me as I have already rejected earlier.:redface:
> 
> Regards,


You are in my prayer list in this holy month. No, worries. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajit

1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome:
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: Received inquiry to submit fresh experience letter 08.07.14 submitted
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
14.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
15.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
16. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
17.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
18. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
19.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
20.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
21. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
22. Addy.........Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
23. bi_cuon...Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager
24. Rajit... Sbu Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome


----------



## Blue Bird

mithu93ku said:


> You are in my prayer list in this holy month. No, worries. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks Mithu93Ku


----------



## rashe_12

Blue Bird said:


> Guys I have applied for state nomination for the 2nd time please pray for me as I have already rejected earlier.:redface:
> 
> Regards,


Get ready to party mate....your grant is round the corner :drum:arty:


----------



## RAB

1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome:
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: Received inquiry to submit fresh experience letter 08.07.14 submitted
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
14.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
15.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
16. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
17.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
18. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
19.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
20.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
21. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
22. Addy.........Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
23. bi_cuon...Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager
24. Rajit... Sub Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome 
25. RAB.......Sub Date: 06.07.14, Occupation: Medical Laboratory Technician, Outcome:


----------



## bhupen008

rashe_12 said:


> Get ready to party mate....your grant is round the corner :drum:arty:


Hi rashe ,

Any idea why you got rejected last time ? I am also worried as I change to SA in my EOI as I had already applied to victoria and was waiting for the result . When SA open the i though to not take any chances as I have only 60 points and I applied to SA . I hope , they will not mind as I changed from victoria to SA .

cannot awoke at office .....as it is very hard time to pass by !


----------



## kharelshishir

bhupen008 said:


> Hi rashe , Any idea why you got rejected last time ? I am also worried as I change to SA in my EOI as I had already applied to victoria and was waiting for the result . When SA open the i though to not take any chances as I have only 60 points and I applied to SA . I hope , they will not mind as I changed from victoria to SA . cannot awoke at office .....as it is very hard time to pass by !


Bhupen,
Changing the state name in the EOI will not harm your application in anycase. 
I previously selected ACT and then later when my occupation reappeared in SA list i awitched my EOI preference to SA and smoothly got the SS.


----------



## bhupen008

kharelshishir said:


> Bhupen,
> Changing the state name in the EOI will not harm your application in anycase.
> I previously selected ACT and then later when my occupation reappeared in SA list i awitched my EOI preference to SA and smoothly got the SS.


Thanks !! Lets hope ..I will get mine soon !!! :fingerscrossed:
I applied on 2nd of July.. .was bit late to decide


----------



## rashe_12

bhupen008 said:


> Hi rashe ,
> 
> Any idea why you got rejected last time ? I am also worried as I change to SA in my EOI as I had already applied to victoria and was waiting for the result . When SA open the i though to not take any chances as I have only 60 points and I applied to SA . I hope , they will not mind as I changed from victoria to SA .
> 
> cannot awoke at office .....as it is very hard time to pass by !


bhupen,

Blue Bird got ACT rejection earlier so was referring to him 

What you did was right on your EOI by changing the preference to SA....

Don't worry you shall receive the good news soon. Stay positive


----------



## Demesne

Hey guys, 

Unfortunately my skill did not appear in SNOL on 1st July. It was there last year but I had to wait till I had my ACS assessment done so couldnt apply before. My skill is on South Australian Graduate List right now, is there a chance it will reappear in the SNOL anytime this year?

Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## rashe_12

Demesne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Unfortunately my skill did not appear in SNOL on 1st July. It was there last year but I had to wait till I had my ACS assessment done so couldnt apply before. My skill is on South Australian Graduate List right now, is there a chance it will reappear in the SNOL anytime this year?
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts.


Hi, your query can be answered only if you share your occupation name/code


----------



## bhupen008

rashe_12 said:


> bhupen, Blue Bird got ACT rejection earlier so was referring to him  What you did was right on your EOI by changing the preference to SA.... Don't worry you shall receive the good news soon. Stay positive


Oh ok. Let's see ...will be revealed in couple of weeks  . Thnxx.


----------



## Apeksha S

besthar said:


> Hi Guys.... Received my SA invite, this morning ... I am indeed Super excited.
> 
> Wishing all of you a speedy invite.
> 
> Keep the faith .....




Hi Besthar,

Congratulations!!!  and All the best for rest of the process..


----------



## besthar

Apeksha S said:


> Hi Besthar,
> 
> Congratulations!!!  and All the best for rest of the process..


Tnks ....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Crucibond

Called up SA SS department as I had an query. 

I am currently on Student visa studying in Victoria. So i was worried that they would reject my state sponsorship based on this. The person from SA SS was very nice and he guaranteed me that this does not affect my application. He went through my application and said I have everything that they are looking for and looks very promising. Now just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Addy11

For work experience letter, are payslips mandatory to be shown you think? I've just attached my last compensation revision document & appointment letter.
Secondly for roles & resp I've used the colleague statutory declaration that I used for skills assessment dated sep 2013 & made a note that my r&rs have remained the same. Do u think they might ask for a newer one?

Thoughts?



besthar said:


> Tnks ....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

Called SA immg & was reassured that documents were fine & nothing else would be needed. Just FYI for others who may be in my position 



Addy11 said:


> For work experience letter, are payslips mandatory to be shown you think? I've just attached my last compensation revision document & appointment letter.
> Secondly for roles & resp I've used the colleague statutory declaration that I used for skills assessment dated sep 2013 & made a note that my r&rs have remained the same. Do u think they might ask for a newer one?
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## rajit

*Sa ss*

Good Morning Guys any one has got Invitation today. Please update


----------



## Blue Bird

rashe_12 said:


> Get ready to party mate....your grant is round the corner :drum:arty:


Thanks Rashe just waiting for outcome :redface:


----------



## Blue Bird

rajit said:


> Good Morning Guys any one has got Invitation today. Please update


According to our list we are 11 guys who have applied on 1st July. Update your status if you have received grant or any inquiry from Nomination Team. :attention:


----------



## Demesne

rashe_12 said:


> Hi, your query can be answered only if you share your occupation name/code


Thank you for replying. My occupation code is 261212 Web Developer.


----------



## Surfer127

Hey guys !! I am super happy today .. I SA SS is approved and got the invite from DIPB this morning .. !! all the best to those who are still waiting and congratualtion to those who recd it today !! what a lucky day !


----------



## kevin538

Surfer127 said:


> Hey guys !! I am super happy today .. I SA SS is approved and got the invite from DIPB this morning .. !! all the best to those who are still waiting and congratualtion to those who recd it today !! what a lucky day !


Congrats Dude,,,


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Surfer127 said:


> Hey guys !! I am super happy today .. I SA SS is approved and got the invite from DIPB this morning .. !! all the best to those who are still waiting and congratualtion to those who recd it today !! what a lucky day !


Congratulations dude... 2nd time lucky... Means our prayers worked. 


Best for luck brother... 

At what time did you apply on 1st July was it early morning as AEST or during SA immigration office hours? 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## Surfer127

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congratulations dude... 2nd time lucky... Means our prayers worked.
> 
> 
> Best for luck brother...
> 
> At what time did you apply on 1st July was it early morning as AEST or during SA immigration office hours?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Thanks Mate - after a cruel wait 9 months .. finally I recd it. 

!:bump2:


----------



## Blue Bird

Surfer127 said:


> Hey guys !! I am super happy today .. I SA SS is approved and got the invite from DIPB this morning .. !! all the best to those who are still waiting and congratualtion to those who recd it today !! what a lucky day !


Surfer Congrats :cheer2:


----------



## Addy11

great news! congrats. update the list please 



Surfer127 said:


> Hey guys !! I am super happy today .. I SA SS is approved and got the invite from DIPB this morning .. !! all the best to those who are still waiting and congratualtion to those who recd it today !! what a lucky day !


----------



## Surfer127

Thank you all


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Hey guys !! I am super happy today .. I SA SS is approved and got the invite from DIPB this morning .. !! all the best to those who are still waiting and congratualtion to those who recd it today !! what a lucky day !


Yay!!
:whoo:


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> Yay!!
> :whoo:


Congrats Buddy .... 

Laurinoz ..... where have you been all these years ????


----------



## bi_cuon

Great ! I've just received the invitation. All the best for those who are waiting !!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

bi_cuon said:


> Great ! I've just received the invitation. All the best for those who are waiting !!!


Congratulations dude


----------



## Kingslayer

Surfer127 said:


> Hey guys !! I am super happy today .. I SA SS is approved and got the invite from DIPB this morning .. !! all the best to those who are still waiting and congratualtion to those who recd it today !! what a lucky day !


Congrats Mate !


----------



## bhupen008

Surfer127 said:


> Hey guys !! I am super happy today .. I SA SS is approved and got the invite from DIPB this morning .. !! all the best to those who are still waiting and congratualtion to those who recd it today !! what a lucky day !


Congrats and all the best for the future process !


----------



## Kingslayer

bi_cuon said:


> Great ! I've just received the invitation. All the best for those who are waiting !!!


Congrats Mate ! Good luck !!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

bi_cuon said:


> Great ! I've just received the invitation. All the best for those who are waiting !!!


Brothers if the list can be updated by anyone of us or the invitation recipients that will be great. 

Accessing site from cell phone hence not able to update.


----------



## Blue Bird

bi_cuon said:


> Great ! I've just received the invitation. All the best for those who are waiting !!!


Congrats bi_coun :clap2:


----------



## Nishbhar

bi_cuon said:


> Great ! I've just received the invitation. All the best for those who are waiting !!!


Congrats! When did you apply July 1 or 2?


----------



## rajit

Congratulations and celebration... we still awaiting


----------



## laurinoz

besthar said:


> Congrats Buddy ....
> 
> Laurinoz ..... where have you been all these years ????


Been busy 
Surfer told me that you have received your invitation to apply. 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Addy11

guys please update your status. This is the last list i can see:

1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome:
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: Received inquiry to submit fresh experience letter 08.07.14 submitted
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
14.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
15.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
16. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
17.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
18. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
19.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
20.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
21. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
22. Addy.........Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
23. bi_cuon...Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager
24. Rajit... Sub Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome 
25. RAB.......Sub Date: 06.07.14, Occupation: Medical Laboratory Technician, Outcome:


----------



## Future_ozzy

Never been this impatient ....

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## roni chap

Hi,


I have applied for SA SS on 2nd July at 2 AM night.After that i turned to Low avability for my occupation 263111

Any predictions when can i get an reply?

Roni...


----------



## besthar

roni chap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for SA SS on 2nd July at 2 AM night.After that i turned to Low avability for my occupation 263111
> 
> Any predictions when can i get an reply?
> 
> Roni...


Last year the invite dates were like Tuesday's and Thursdays .... Which is not the case this time around .... 
So expect an invite anytime soon. 

Cheers good luck.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Looks like for this week they are sending invites to the ones who applied on 1st July.

If your occupation was in some sort of availability during your application it should be fine.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Blue Bird

Future_ozzy said:


> Looks like for this week they are sending invites to the ones who applied on 1st July.
> 
> If your occupation was in some sort of availability during your application it should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


I have submitted requested document but still awaiting for outcome.ray2:


----------



## roni chap

Yes my occupation was availableThe moment i submitted it , that went to low avaibility from medium avaibility.

Roni..


----------



## rashe_12

Demesne said:


> Thank you for replying. My occupation code is 261212 Web Developer.


Your occupation is listed in ACT as "limited" please apply there without any further delays before it closes down. 

Guidelines for applying for "limited" category occupations can be found here - 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-14a.pdf

Highly recommended that you apply soon


----------



## bi_cuon

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats! When did you apply July 1 or 2?


On July 1. So we can see that those applied on 1 or 2 are being processed quickly. Also, the invitation from DIAC came on the same day, indeed it was sooner than the confirmation from SA.  Good luck for all


----------



## rashe_12

bi_cuon said:


> Great ! I've just received the invitation. All the best for those who are waiting !!!


Congrats!!! I will be closely watching your progress as your occupation is the same as mine


----------



## bi_cuon

rashe_12 said:


> Your occupation is listed in ACT as "limited" please apply there without any further delays before it closes down.
> 
> Guidelines for applying for "limited" category occupations can be found here -
> 
> Highly recommended that you apply soon


For "limited' occupation, make sure you have the best relevant job ads to your nominated occupation & provide very detailed explaination of why you think you fit those positions. ACT is very very strict on that. Good luck


----------



## Demesne

rashe_12 said:


> Your occupation is listed in ACT as "limited" please apply there without any further delays before it closes down.
> 
> Guidelines for applying for "limited" category occupations can be found here -
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-14a.pdf
> 
> Highly recommended that you apply soon


Thanks so much Rashe. The problem is I have 50 points so I have to opt for 489 Visa in order to get 10 points from the state. I cannot apply for ACT nomination because they don't have 489. My question is, the occupation is on SA Graduate List. Is there a chance it will become available is SNOL. Do they add more occupations over the course of the budget year? 

Getting really worried


----------



## rashe_12

Demesne said:


> Thanks so much Rashe. The problem is I have 50 points so I have to opt for 489 Visa in order to get 10 points from the state. I cannot apply for ACT nomination because they don't have 489. My question is, the occupation is on SA Graduate List. Is there a chance it will become available is SNOL. Do they add more occupations over the course of the budget year?
> 
> Getting really worried


Yes, they do add/remove occupations over the year......

Try improving your IELTS scores if thats possible...hard to provide any info until we know the complete background. Never knew you were trying for 489 until you mentioned.


----------



## Demesne

rashe_12 said:


> Yes, they do add/remove occupations over the year......
> 
> Try improving your IELTS scores if thats possible...hard to provide any info until we know the complete background. Never knew you were trying for 489 until you mentioned.


That is encouraging, thanks! Here is some background info: I am getting 10 points from IETLS, 30 from Age, 10 from Education and 0 for Work Experience. Have 5 years of work experience but ACS deducted it for skill assessment purpose. That leaves me with 50 points so need SS and a 489. 

Should I take IELTS again? My score is (L,R,W,S : 7, 8, 7.5, 7) or should I watch and wait SA list over the year? Or both?


----------



## Future_ozzy

If you score 8 in each for IELTS, you can get 20 points and that should take care of the 10 points that your falling short of.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajit

*Hi guys*

HI guys... i m glad to annouce that i have received my invitation too.,,... hope things now get sorted well...


----------



## Demesne

rajit said:


> HI guys... i m glad to annouce that i have received my invitation too.,,... hope things now get sorted well...


Congratulations!  All the best for future process


----------



## msdaus

rajit said:


> HI guys... i m glad to annouce that i have received my invitation too.,,... hope things now get sorted well...


Hi, congratulations. It may be the correct list, please modify if required.

1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome:
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: Received inquiry to submit fresh experience letter 08.07.14 submitted
8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
14.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
15.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
16. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
17.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
18. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
19.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
20.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
21. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
22. Addy.........Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
23. bi_cuon...Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager
24. Rajit... Sub Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome: SS Grant 09-July-2014
25. RAB.......Sub Date: 06.07.14, Occupation: Medical Laboratory Technician, Outcome:


----------



## rajit

Thanks everyone and all the best for all who applied... will get positive results soon.


----------



## Blue Bird

rajit said:


> HI guys... i m glad to annouce that i have received my invitation too.,,... hope things now get sorted well...


Congrats Rajit :whoo:


----------



## Future_ozzy

Great news !!! Did you get email or you had to check their portal ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

rajit said:


> Thanks everyone and all the best for all who applied... will get positive results soon.


Congratulations dude


----------



## besthar

rajit said:


> HI guys... i m glad to annouce that i have received my invitation too.,,... hope things now get sorted well...


Congrats....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajit

*Email*

I had applied through an Agent and got an email from his side.


----------



## rajit

*Besthar*

Have u applied for the visa too...


----------



## Future_ozzy

I have applied through agent as well but she gave me login credentials for EOI and SS portals .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## rashe_12

Demesne said:


> That is encouraging, thanks! Here is some background info: I am getting 10 points from IETLS, 30 from Age, 10 from Education and 0 for Work Experience. Have 5 years of work experience but ACS deducted it for skill assessment purpose. That leaves me with 50 points so need SS and a 489.
> 
> Should I take IELTS again? My score is (L,R,W,S : 7, 8, 7.5, 7) or should I watch and wait SA list over the year? Or both?


I would recommend try getting 8 each in IELTS. I know its easier said than done. Even if it takes 4-5 attempts with a lot of preparations give it a try. You will be eligible for 190 why take the 489 route.....


----------



## Apeksha S

1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
2. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
3. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
4. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
5. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
6. Chennaiite,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
7. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: Received inquiry to submit fresh
experience letter 08.07.14 submitted 

8. Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
9. Shreyas,,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
10. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
11. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
12.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
13.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
14.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
15.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
16. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
17.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
18. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
19.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
20.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
21. Kevin538,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
22. Addy.........Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
23. bi_cuon...Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager: Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
24. Rajit... Sub Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome: SS Grant 09-July-2014
25. RAB.......Sub Date: 06.07.14, Occupation: Medical Laboratory Technician, Outcome:


----------



## deepu

Considering the above list, i think SA are picking up applications occupation vise. Purely my thinking. What do you think??


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

deepu said:


> Considering the above list, i think SA are picking up applications occupation vise. Purely my thinking. What do you think??


I don't think so. As per their website they process cases in order of the receipt of cases.. This is mentioned on their website as well under eligibility norms


----------



## Future_ozzy

How about we adding the time when the application was submitted on 1st July.

I submitted mine at 7 pm IST.

It would be great if we can get time frames of the submission from the ones who got the invite.


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't think so. As per their website they process cases in order of the receipt of cases.. This is mentioned on their website as well under eligibility norms


I second you there.... Here's the source for the below narration.... 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/faq

Are there provisions to fast-track my application?

All applications are processed in the order of receipt of online submission.

There is no fast-tracking of applications unless there are extenuating or compelling circumstances that are unforeseen and beyond your control. Imminent age, expiry of documents or work experience is not* deemed unforeseen and beyond your control.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Apeksha S

Hi Guys!!

kindly enter your invite received dates in this spreadsheet, so that it will be easy for us to track the timelines..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit#gid=0

Let us all be connected!! All the best everyone..

Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Apeksha S said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> kindly enter your invite received dates in this spreadsheet, so that it will be easy for us to track the timelines..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit#gid=0
> 
> Let us all be connected!! All the best everyone..
> 
> Thanks


Hi Apeksha, 

It's asking for permissions... Have sent you access request.. May be you can remove permission required constraints from sheet. 


Regards 

Deepak


----------



## Apeksha S

*SS Tracker*

I have given view access to everyone in this forum..


----------



## Kingslayer

Apeksha S said:


> I have given view access to everyone in this forum..


Write access ??


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Apeksha S said:


> I have given view access to everyone in this forum..


Thanks.. Able to view it now


----------



## bhupen008

Apeksha S said:


> Hi Guys!! kindly enter your invite received dates in this spreadsheet, so that it will be easy for us to track the timelines.. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit#gid=0 Let us all be connected!! All the best everyone.. Thanks


Thanks and all the best to everybody !


----------



## Addy11

Great stuff!



Apeksha S said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> kindly enter your invite received dates in this spreadsheet, so that it will be easy for us to track the timelines..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit#gid=0
> 
> Let us all be connected!! All the best everyone..
> 
> Thanks


----------



## deepu

roni chap said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have applied for SA SS on 2nd July at 2 AM night.After that i turned to Low avability for my occupation 263111
> 
> Any predictions when can i get an reply?
> 
> Roni...


Hey Buddy, 

Can you please tell, what was the approx time and date as per Indian Standard Time when you applied and when you got your acknowledgement mail from SA.


----------



## roni chap

Hi,

All the dates are in IST. It is 2 AM iST ON 2ND July.
Ack mail stating application recived is 2:10 AM IST.


Roni.


----------



## Addy11

can we put time of receipt of acknowledgement on that google spreadsheet as well?



roni chap said:


> Hi,
> 
> All the dates are in IST. It is 2 AM iST ON 2ND July.
> Ack mail stating application recived is 2:10 AM IST.
> 
> 
> Roni.


----------



## Crucibond

Well I am hoping that they will release the results for the 2nd and 3rd of July. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Blue Bird

Any one received nomination today?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Apeksha S

Addy11 said:


> can we put time of receipt of acknowledgement on that google spreadsheet as well?



Hi Addy,

For that we need to have everyone's acknowledgement receipt time.. If all of us can post it on this forum.. I will update the same in the spreadsheet..


----------



## Blue Bird

*Updated 10.07.2014*
1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
3. Rajit...,,,,,,,,,, Sub Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome: SS Grant 09-July-2014
4. bi_cuon...,,,,,,,,Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager: Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
5. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: Received inquiry to submit fresh
experience letter 08.07.14 submitted 
6. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
7. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
8. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
9. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
10.Chennaiite,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
11.Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
12. Shreyas,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
13. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
14. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
15.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
16.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
17.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
18.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
19. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
20.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
21. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
22.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
23.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
24. Kevin538,,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
25. Addy.....,,,,,...Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
26. RAB.....,,,,,,,.Sub Date: 06.07.14, Occupation: Medical Laboratory Technician, Outcome:


----------



## Blue Bird

Guys so far it looks like that SS nomination days are *"Tuesday and Wednesday"*


----------



## Blue Bird

Updated 10.07.2014
1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
3. Rajit...,,,,,,,,,, Sub Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome: SS Grant 09-July-2014
4. bi_cuon...,,,,,,,,Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager: Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
5. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: 10.07.2014
6. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
7. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
8. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
9. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
10.Chennaiite,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
11.Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
12. Shreyas,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
13. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
14. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
15.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
16.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
17.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
18.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
19. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
20.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
21. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
22.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
23.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
24. Kevin538,,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
25. Addy.....,,,,,...Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
26. RAB.....,,,,,,,.Sub Date: 06.07.14, Occupation: Medical Laboratory Technician, Outcome: 

Thanks to Almighty, I have received my invitation today.:lalala:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Congrats brother...


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats mate !!

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## msdaus

Dear Blue Bird, Congratulation. Hope you people too get the chance to congratulate me.


----------



## Blue Bird

Thanks Deepslogin and Future_ozzy


----------



## Blue Bird

msdaus said:


> Dear Blue Bird, Congratulation. Hope you people too get the chance to congratulate me.


msduas Thanks and positively we will :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shreyas

Congo Blue Bird.. Fly High


----------



## Blue Bird

Shreyas said:


> Congo Blue Bird.. Fly High


Thanks Shreyas


----------



## Kingslayer

Congrats Blue Bird !! All the best !


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Expecting at least 2 invites today for 1st July applicants. 

Wishing everyone best of luck.


----------



## Addy11

anyone else with good news to share?


----------



## rashe_12

Blue Bird said:


> Thanks to Almighty, I have received my invitation today.:lalala:


Congrats Blue Bird!!! Thats great news finally!! Now sit with your agent and make sure every detail on your visa application is filled right in front of your eyes. 

Celebrate the moment!!!


----------



## bhupen008

Blue Bird said:


> Updated 10.07.2014 1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14 2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14 3. Rajit...,,,,,,,,,, Sub Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome: SS Grant 09-July-2014 4. bi_cuon...,,,,,,,,Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager: Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14 5. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: 10.07.2014 6. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome: 7. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome: 8. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome: 9. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome: 10.Chennaiite,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome: 11.Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome: 12. Shreyas,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome: 13. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome: 14. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome: 15.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome: 16.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome: 17.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome: 18.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome: 19. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome: 20.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome: 21. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome: 22.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome: 23.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome: 24. Kevin538,,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome: 25. Addy.....,,,,,...Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome: 26. RAB.....,,,,,,,.Sub Date: 06.07.14, Occupation: Medical Laboratory Technician, Outcome: Thanks to Almighty, I have received my invitation today.:lalala:


Congrats and all the best for the future process !


----------



## Apeksha S

Blue Bird said:


> Updated 10.07.2014
> 1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
> 2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
> 3. Rajit...,,,,,,,,,, Sub Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome: SS Grant 09-July-2014
> 4. bi_cuon...,,,,,,,,Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager: Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
> 5. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: 10.07.2014
> 6. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
> 7. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
> 8. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
> 9. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
> 10.Chennaiite,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
> 11.Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
> 12. Shreyas,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
> 13. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
> 14. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
> 15.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
> 16.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
> 17.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
> 18.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
> 19. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
> 20.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
> 21. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
> 22.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
> 23.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
> 24. Kevin538,,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
> 25. Addy.....,,,,,...Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
> 26. RAB.....,,,,,,,.Sub Date: 06.07.14, Occupation: Medical Laboratory Technician, Outcome:
> 
> Thanks to Almighty, I have received my invitation today.:lalala:



Congratulations Blue Bird


----------



## chennaiite

@ Apeksha
@ Bhupen

I guess we're the only ones in ICT BA. Please keep updated on outcome.

I'm kind of hoping they don't send invite before July 14 round. . I'll one more chance at 189!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

chennaiite said:


> @ Apeksha
> @ Bhupen
> 
> I guess we're the only ones in ICT BA. Please keep updated on outcome.
> 
> I'm kind of hoping they don't send invite before July 14 round. . I'll one more chance at 189!


Dude, 

Don't worry they will clear all applications received on 1st July by next Wednesday max. 

Called up SA IMMIGRATION and confirmed the same from Project Manager named CARL.


----------



## Blue Bird

rashe_12 said:


> Congrats Blue Bird!!! Thats great news finally!! Now sit with your agent and make sure every detail on your visa application is filled right in front of your eyes.
> 
> Celebrate the moment!!!


Thanks rashe,
Would you sent check list for visa application 190


----------



## Blue Bird

bhupen008 said:


> Congrats and all the best for the future process !


Thanks Bhupen008,
wish you best of luck to all:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Blue Bird

Apeksha S said:


> Congratulations Blue Bird


Thanks Apeksha S,
Best of luck to you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhupen008

chennaiite said:


> @ Apeksha
> @ Bhupen
> 
> I guess we're the only ones in ICT BA. Please keep updated on outcome.
> 
> I'm kind of hoping they don't send invite before July 14 round. . I'll one more chance at 189!


Sure !


----------



## bhupen008

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Dude,
> 
> Don't worry they will clear all applications received on 1st July by next Wednesday max.
> 
> Called up SA IMMIGRATION and confirmed the same from Project Manager named CARL.


hey Deeps , 

What is your estimate of date for people who applied on 2nd of July ?  

Regards,
Bhupen00!


----------



## rashe_12

Blue Bird said:


> Thanks rashe,
> Would you sent check list for visa application 190


Here you go. Click on "Visa Applicants" tab and you will find the documents checklist -

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Make sure to provide lot of documents related to your work...offer letter, promotion letter, salary increment, pay slips, tax statements, roles/resp letter.

Rest of the documents are pretty basic - education, skills assessment, ielts, pcc, form 80, 1221


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

bhupen008 said:


> hey Deeps ,
> 
> What is your estimate of date for people who applied on 2nd of July ?
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupen00!


Bhupen, as they have mentioned that applications are being processed in ascending order... If an application submitted on 1st is decisoned by 16th then it should be around 17th to 20th July max. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Future_ozzy

Good that you spoke to them deepslogin.

At least now we have approx date by when we can expect our invites .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## deepu

Blue Bird said:


> Updated 10.07.2014
> 1. besthar,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 08.07.14
> 2. Surfer127,,,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :ICT Business Development Manager, Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
> 3. Rajit...,,,,,,,,,, Sub Date 01.07.14, Occupation ICT BDM, Outcome: SS Grant 09-July-2014
> 4. bi_cuon...,,,,,,,,Sub Date: 1.07.14, occupation: Customer service Manager: Outcome: SS Grant 09.07.14
> 5. Blue bird,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Sales representative ind. Products, Outcome: 10.07.2014
> 6. Deepslogin,, sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Financial institution Branch Manager, Outcome:
> 7. Msdaus,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation: Computer Network and System Engineer, Outcome:
> 8. Future ozzy,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organization & methods analyst, Outcome:
> 9. Ritzagni,,,,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : , Outcome:
> 10.Chennaiite,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
> 11.Krishivrox,,,,,sub date:01.07.14, occupation : Organisation and Methods Analyst, Outcome:
> 12. Shreyas,,,,,,,,Sub date:01.07.14, occupation :Systems Administrator, Outcome:
> 13. Apeksha s,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
> 14. Rps7654,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
> 15.Deepu,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation :Computer Network and Systems Engineer, Outcome:
> 16.Harilal1977,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Management Consultant, Outcome:
> 17.Nishbhar,,,,,,,Sub date:02.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
> 18.Bhupen008,,,,sub date:02.07.14, occupation : ICT BA, Outcome:
> 19. Kingslayer,,,,sub date:03.07.14, occupation :ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
> 20.Crucibond,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Vocational Education Teacher, Outcome:
> 21. Iru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation :Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
> 22.Gary31,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, occupation: Training and Development Professional, Outcome:
> 23.Rock4U,,,,,,,,,,Sub date:03.07.14, Occupation:ICT Support Engineer, Outcome:
> 24. Kevin538,,,,,,Sub date:04.07.14, occupation :System Analyst, Outcome:
> 25. Addy.....,,,,,...Sub Date 04.07.14, occupation: ICT Project Manager, Outcome:
> 26. RAB.....,,,,,,,.Sub Date: 06.07.14, Occupation: Medical Laboratory Technician, Outcome:
> 
> Thanks to Almighty, I have received my invitation today.:lalala:




Hey Buddy,


Many congratulations and to you rest of the GANG who have got APPROVED. GOOD LUCK to all of you for further processing.....


----------



## rsnarouz

Hey, i hope all will be granted the visa on time, please check the below data & link to know the CO allocation timetable

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

*Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
General Skilled Migration (GSM) processing centres allocate applications; in accordance with priority processing arrangements; to meet the Migration Programme planning levels set by the government.

The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams. You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment.

This information was last updated on 17 June 2014 and the next update will occur in late July 2014.

Effective 1 July 2012, the minister set priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. Allocation dates outlined below reflect these priority processing arrangements.*

Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams

*Visa Subclass Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
189 Skilled – Independent	N/A 3 March 2014
190 Skilled - Nominated 4 March 2014 N/A
489 Skilled - Regional 4 March 2014 3 March 2014
*
N/A - indicates that the relevant visa subclass is not specified for this priority group
Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements in determining the order in which applications are considered. Allocations are occurring in accordance with the requirements of these planning levels.


----------



## rsnarouz

rsnarouz said:


> Hey, i hope all will be granted the visa on time, please check the below data & link to know the CO allocation timetable
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm
> 
> *Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> General Skilled Migration (GSM) processing centres allocate applications; in accordance with priority processing arrangements; to meet the Migration Programme planning levels set by the government.
> 
> The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams. You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment.
> 
> This information was last updated on 17 June 2014 and the next update will occur in late July 2014.
> 
> Effective 1 July 2012, the minister set priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. Allocation dates outlined below reflect these priority processing arrangements.*
> 
> Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams
> 
> *Visa Subclass Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
> 189 Skilled – Independent	N/A 3 March 2014
> 190 Skilled - Nominated 4 March 2014 N/A
> 489 Skilled - Regional 4 March 2014 3 March 2014
> *
> N/A - indicates that the relevant visa subclass is not specified for this priority group
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements in determining the order in which applications are considered. Allocations are occurring in accordance with the requirements of these planning levels.


Also check below migration plan.
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm


----------



## Future_ozzy

So just to confirm CO is not assigned in SA SS case and once we pay visa fees we will have to do medicals and PCC .

If they need any info they will ask during SS invite stage itself .

Can someone confirm if this is true ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## rsnarouz

Future_ozzy said:


> So just to confirm CO is not assigned in SA SS case and once we pay visa fees we will have to do medicals and PCC .
> 
> If they need any info they will ask during SS invite stage itself .
> 
> Can someone confirm if this is true ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


CO is allocated after you lodge visa application and pay the fees........after that u can be requested by CO for Meds and PCC......or u can started by urself.


----------



## Shreyas

Who is going to be the good news bearer today from the 1st July lot


----------



## Apeksha S

Shreyas said:


> Who is going to be the good news bearer today from the 1st July lot



 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## besthar

Shreyas said:


> Who is going to be the good news bearer today from the 1st July lot


Should be you, enjoy your weekend ......... op2:


----------



## Ritzagni

besthar said:


> Should be you, enjoy your weekend ......... op2:


Dear Besthar,

I've just noticed your timeline, you applied for SS/EOI on 1st this month and got invite on 8th July. Is this really true? So damn fast. I am amazed as well as happy for you.

could you please share which occupation?

Thanks,


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> Who is going to be the good news bearer today from the 1st July lot


Hey Shreyas,

I think it is Besthar, see his timeline..

Regards,


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Hey Shreyas,
> 
> I think it is Besthar, see his timeline..
> 
> Regards,


Dear Ritzagni, you can refer to last few pages to this thread.. couple of applicants who have applied on 1st July have got invites in last 3-4 days.. I'm one of them waiting for an invite. We have a list of the guys with their occupations in previous pages that you can refer to.


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> Dear Ritzagni, you can refer to last few pages to this thread.. couple of applicants who have applied on 1st July have got invites in last 3-4 days.. I'm one of them waiting for an invite. We have a list of the guys with their occupations in previous pages that you can refer to.


Thanks Shreyas,

Just saw last few pages and came to know of the same, just wondering how the list was collated,

Regards


----------



## Shreyas

I just saw the tracker sheet, you're also on the same boat. What is your occupation? Owner of the sheet will update it.


----------



## Ritzagni

Dear Seniors,

Anybody who has a residence in Delhi and applied for SA SS?

I am asking because when I applied for SS on 1st July 2014, there was one place where the applicant had to select the province in India where one is living. To my shock and surprise the drop-down didn't contain Delhi or New Delhi as one of the options. I was forced to choose my home-town Lucknow as "province" of residence. 
Although I mailed to SA authorities about the issue immidiately after making the application and received a reply too from one Project Manager who said that the information was attached to my application.

I just want to know from you if any of you have similar trouble and how did you handle it, would it have any effect on the outcome (I sincerely pray to God that it does not).

Thanks in advance


----------



## chennaiite

Guys, got an invite today! I cherish this forum and it's members!

Thanks much


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> I just saw the tracker sheet, you're also on the same boat. What is your occupation? Owner of the sheet will update it.


Organisation & Methods Analyst, could you please send me the link to the sheet.

Thanks,


----------



## Shreyas

chennaiite said:


> Guys, got an invite today! I cherish this forum and it's members!
> 
> Thanks much


and the good news bearer arrives  .. Congrats buddy.


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Organisation & Methods Analyst, could you please send me the link to the sheet.
> 
> Thanks,


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KA/[email protected]#gid=0


----------



## Sandy J

Ritzagni said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Anybody who has a residence in Delhi and applied for SA SS?
> 
> I am asking because when I applied for SS on 1st July 2014, there was one place where the applicant had to select the province in India where one is living. To my shock and surprise the drop-down didn't contain Delhi or New Delhi as one of the options. I was forced to choose my home-town Lucknow as "province" of residence.
> Although I mailed to SA authorities about the issue immidiately after making the application and received a reply too from one Project Manager who said that the information was attached to my application.
> 
> I just want to know from you if any of you have similar trouble and how did you handle it, would it have any effect on the outcome (I sincerely pray to God that it does not).
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Ritzagni, 

I am from New Delhi and applied for SA SS few months back but i did not encounter such problem as far as I remember (may be I am wrong). Anyway, its good that you have informed them. I dont think its a matter of concern now since you had no option but to choose a province which was availaible. Good luck and relax.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

chennaiite said:


> Guys, got an invite today! I cherish this forum and it's members!
> 
> Thanks much


Congratulations dude


----------



## chennaiite

Shreyas said:


> and the good news bearer arrives  .. Congrats buddy.


Thanks Shreyas! Good luck to you too!


----------



## chennaiite

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congratulations dude


Thanks Bro!


----------



## kevin538

chennaiite said:


> Guys, got an invite today! I cherish this forum and it's members!
> 
> Thanks much


Hey Many Congratulation, please pray for us as well..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

chennaiite said:


> Thanks Bro!


At what time as per IST did you apply?!


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> Guys, got an invite today! I cherish this forum and it's members!
> 
> Thanks much


Congratulations brother, all the very best for the last lap :high5:


----------



## msdaus

chennaiite said:


> Guys, got an invite today! I cherish this forum and it's members!
> 
> Thanks much


hi, congratulations. wish you all the best. please keep me in your prayer.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chennaiite

Thanks much Kevin, Ritz and msdaus.

Deeps: Not sure what time but I received email from oz agent at 6:30 am IST today. Hope that helps.


----------



## Shreyas

chennaiite said:


> Thanks much Kevin, Ritz and msdaus.
> 
> Deeps: Not sure what time but I received email from oz agent at 6:30 am IST today. Hope that helps.


He was referring to the Time you applied for SS on 1st July  So that we can know when can we expect


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats on your invite buddy !!!

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> At what time as per IST did you apply?!


Sorry Deeps I misread your post. I got a call from my agent at 16:14 on 1st July as he wanted some additional info. At that time he was filling in my details. So I'm assuming my application was submitted between 4:30 and 5:30 pm IST. I hope that helps.


----------



## chennaiite

Shreyas said:


> He was referring to the Time you applied for SS on 1st July  So that we can know when can we expect


Thank you for correcting shreyas! I have replied.

Besides skipping a beat, I'm also skipping words


----------



## chennaiite

Future_ozzy said:


> Congrats on your invite buddy !!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks Ozzy! Good luck to you! 

Hopefully you all should have the invite not later than wednesday!


----------



## Shreyas

chennaiite said:


> Thank you for correcting shreyas! I have replied.
> 
> Besides skipping a beat, I'm also skipping words


Ha ha, I can understand. Hopefully I will feel it soon


----------



## bhupen008

Shreyas said:


> Ha ha, I can understand. Hopefully I will feel it soon


@chennaiite : Congrats buddy ! and all the best ! .lane:


----------



## chennaiite

bhupen008 said:


> @chennaiite : Congrats buddy ! and all the best ! .lane:


Thanks much bro!

Your location reminds me of my train ride from Antwerp to Brussels! It was past midnight and ticket counters were closed. Ticket Kiosks were messy. I decided im going to travel ticket-less instead of missing the train.

It turned out I could buy ticket directly from ticker checker


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> Thanks Ozzy! Good luck to you!
> 
> Hopefully you all should have the invite not later than wednesday!


Amen


----------



## Apeksha S

chennaiite said:


> Guys, got an invite today! I cherish this forum and it's members!
> 
> Thanks much



Yippee!!!!!!!! Congratulations......!


----------



## bhupen008

chennaiite said:


> Thanks much bro! Your location reminds me of my train ride from Antwerp to Brussels! It was past midnight and ticket counters were closed. Ticket Kiosks were messy. I decided im going to travel ticket-less instead of missing the train. It turned out I could buy ticket directly from ticker checker


Hahah  . Yeah , but if you get bad ticket inspector then they charge you bit extra  .  

Are you thinking to apply to other states ? Like NSW . . .?


----------



## Ritzagni

I am totally glued to this forum, if not posting reading and knowing.
Thanks you all seniors


----------



## Shreyas

Yeah, I can see your excitement in the font size of your signature


----------



## chennaiite

Apeksha S said:


> Yippee!!!!!!!! Congratulations......!


Thanks Apeksha. Good times on the way for all of us.


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> Yeah, I can see your excitement in the font size of your signature


sorry buddy, missed to preview the stupid font size, now hidden and corrected to font 2,


----------



## chennaiite

bhupen008 said:


> Hahah  . Yeah , but if you get bad ticket inspector then they charge you bit extra  .
> 
> Are you thinking to apply to other states ? Like NSW . . .?


Not just NSW! In fact i'm kind of secretly hoping my agent used another skillselect account to apply for SA so I could get 189 invite on Monday. 

Can't imagine living 2 years in Adelaide :confused2:


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks Shreyas,
> 
> Just saw last few pages and came to know of the same, just wondering how the list was collated,
> 
> Regards



Hi Ritzagni,

Can you share the occupation which u had applied. Also you can check the tracker 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KA/[email protected]#gid=0


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> Not just NSW! In fact i'm kind of secretly hoping my agent used another skillselect account to apply for SA so I could get 189 invite on Monday.
> 
> Can't imagine living 2 years in Adelaide :confused2:


somebody's getting ambitious.....


----------



## Ritzagni

Apeksha S said:


> Hi Ritzagni,
> 
> Can you share the occupation which u had applied. Also you can check the tracker
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KA/[email protected]#gid=0


Sure Apeksha, will do it today evening, can't access google docs from office


----------



## bhupen008

chennaiite said:


> Not just NSW! In fact i'm kind of secretly hoping my agent used another skillselect account to apply for SA so I could get 189 invite on Monday. Can't imagine living 2 years in Adelaide :confused2:


Is it possible to apply for two states at the same time ? I really want to try NSW but at the moment I am waiting for SA . 
I AM VERY MUCH CONFUSED AND CURSING MY AGENT AS HE IS GOOD FOR NOTHING.

THanks if you shed some light ...please or anybody )))


----------



## chennaiite

bhupen008 said:


> Is it possible to apply for two states at the same time ? I really want to try NSW but at the moment I am waiting for SA .
> I AM VERY MUCH CONFUSED AND CURSING MY AGENT AS HE IS GOOD FOR NOTHING.
> 
> THanks if you shed some light ...please or anybody )))


Once you get your SA invite, your EOI is basically frozen for 60 days. You cannot receive 189 or other state invites.

But if you apply for NSW before you get your SA invite, then SA will not consider your application because they require that you have not applied to any other state.

Catch 22?


----------



## Ritzagni

bhupen008 said:


> Is it possible to apply for two states at the same time ? I really want to try NSW but at the moment I am waiting for SA .
> I AM VERY MUCH CONFUSED AND CURSING MY AGENT AS HE IS GOOD FOR NOTHING.
> 
> THanks if you shed some light ...please or anybody )))


Completely agree with Chennaiite here as the premise of granting a state sponsorship by any state is to keep the skilled worker as per the skill requirements of the particular state. If a person is expressedly wiling to consider any other state's residency than no sponsorship from this state. 

2 years is not a very long time in a career life, keep heart, you'll definitely reach the place of your dreams, sooner or later.


----------



## chennaiite

Given that I will be reaching 70 points in 20 days, in hindsight I feel SA decision was taken in haste. But I'm happy at least I have something. I know deserving people who are stuck so badly and who'd accept any state if invited.


----------



## bhupen008

chennaiite said:


> Given that I will be reaching 70 points in 20 days, in hindsight I feel SA decision was taken in haste. But I'm happy at least I have something. I know deserving people who are stuck so badly and who'd accept any state if invited.


@chennaite , 

thanks for making it clear then I think ..I will stick to SA . I dont want to ruin my chances of getting out of Europe  .I deperately need to get out of Europe. 

then may be you can try for 189 later ... you will get it ! 

@ Ritzagni : yeah , may be you are right ..I might find something even better there in SA  

after getting VISA and all does one need to live there for certain period? or one just need to go and get the entry date and come back and work. 

I am thinking to do this for time until I dont get job in SA. is it possible to do it ? 
or do I need to lieve continiously for 2 years in SA or any other state for that matter ? 

Regards,
bhupen008


----------



## Ritzagni

bhupen008 said:


> @chennaite ,
> 
> thanks for making it clear then I think ..I will stick to SA . I dont want to ruin my chances of getting out of Europe  .I deperately need to get out of Europe.
> 
> then may be you can try for 189 later ... you will get it !
> 
> @ Ritzagni : yeah , may be you are right ..I might find something even better there in SA
> 
> after getting VISA and all does one need to live there for certain period? or one just need to go and get the entry date and come back and work.
> 
> I am thinking to do this for time until I dont get job in SA. is it possible to do it ?
> or do I need to lieve continiously for 2 years in SA or any other state for that matter ?
> 
> Regards,
> bhupen008


As per my knowledge one must to live for the initial two years in the state which provided nomination as during SA SS application they made us declare that we would be required to stay in the state for 2 years. Moreover I guess if somebody does not do it (because of any reason) he or she might face trouble in getting the citizenship after 5 years.


----------



## bhupen008

Ritzagni said:


> As per my knowledge one must to live for the initial two years in the state which provided nomination as during SA SS application they made us declare that we would be required to stay in the state for 2 years. Moreover I guess if somebody does not do it (because of any reason) he or she might face trouble in getting the citizenship after 5 years.



Thanks ! and that is what I am afraid of !  It seems .. there is no escape.


----------



## Future_ozzy

No you can take a release from the state in certain cases .

It depends from case to case .

Example:If you are not able to secure employment for a long time in nominated state and have a job offer from some other state then you can take release from the nominated state.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

@Ritzagni - you can get citizenship after 4 not 5 years.

4 years after your PR.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## bhupen008

Future_ozzy said:


> No you can take a release from the state in certain cases . It depends from case to case . Example:If you are not able to secure employment for a long time in nominated state and have a job offer from some other state then you can take release from the nominated state. Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks man !  . Wish you all a great weekend 
Hope Argentina wins the World Cup !


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> Sure Apeksha, will do it today evening, can't access google docs from office


Hey.. you can tell me your occupation in this thread itself... i will update the same in the google spreadsheet. because I have given only view access to everyone.


----------



## Shreyas

Apeksha S said:


> Hey.. you can tell me your occupation in this thread itself... i will update the same in the google spreadsheet. because I have given only view access to everyone.


Apeksha, he already mentioned it previously. It is Organisation and Methods Analyst. I just checked the code - 224712.


----------



## Apeksha S

bhupen008 said:


> Thanks man !  . Wish you all a great weekend
> Hope Argentina wins the World Cup !



Hey Bhupen

I was just wondering when did u actually applied for SS. because in you signature it shows May 20th and Ack received May 27th. But in the collated list in this forum it shows you applied on July 2nd. 

If you can let me know I will update the same in the tracker.


----------



## Apeksha S

Shreyas said:


> Apeksha, he already mentioned it previously. It is Organisation and Methods Analyst. I just checked the code - 224712.


Hey Shreya, I am sorry I missed out on it. Anyways I have updated the tracker now. Thank you


----------



## bhupen008

Apeksha S said:


> Hey Bhupen
> 
> I was just wondering when did u actually applied for SS. because in you signature it shows May 20th and Ack received May 27th. But in the collated list in this forum it shows you applied on July 2nd.
> 
> If you can let me know I will update the same in the tracker.


My agent applied on 2nd of July when the availability was Medium . 

Thanks ,
bhupen008


----------



## Ritzagni

Future_ozzy said:


> @Ritzagni - you can get citizenship after 4 not 5 years.
> 
> 4 years after your PR.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


@Future_ozzy, thats great, i thought of it as 5


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends,

SA Currently processing applications submitted on the 2 July 2014, 

Here you go...

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## gary31

Hi All

Please allow me to join the gang.

All the best to everyone.


----------



## Future_ozzy

So what about folks who submitted on 1st July and did not get an invite yet .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

Future_ozzy said:


> So what about folks who submitted on 1st July and did not get an invite yet .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


I believe the invite should be around the corner they could receive anytime :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kevin538

gary31 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please allow me to join the gang.
> 
> All the best to everyone.


welcome dude 

Can you share the occupation which u had applied. Also you can check the tracker 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...mail.com#gid=0


----------



## kevin538

Future_ozzy said:


> So what about folks who submitted on 1st July and did not get an invite yet .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum



Hey Future Ozzy,

These are from SA site..

The processing times for state applications vary across visa types. Immigration SA makes every effort to process all nominations quickly, within the timeframes detailed below.

The average processing times detailed below apply to applications that are lodged with complete and accurate documentation. If during the assessment period it is clear that we will need to obtain more information from you, processing will take longer. 

All applications are processed in the order of receipt of online submission.


----------



## msdaus

kevin538 said:


> Hey Future Ozzy,
> 
> These are from SA site..
> 
> The processing times for state applications vary across visa types. Immigration SA makes every effort to process all nominations quickly, within the timeframes detailed below.
> 
> The average processing times detailed below apply to applications that are lodged with complete and accurate documentation. If during the assessment period it is clear that we will need to obtain more information from you, processing will take longer.
> 
> All applications are processed in the order of receipt of online submission.


Do they usually send any SS on Saturday/Sunday?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Just wondering if they are referring to 190 applications or RCB advice,as this line is mentioned above RCB advice section.


----------



## kevin538

Future_ozzy said:


> Just wondering if they are referring to 190 applications or RCB advice,as this line is mentioned above RCB advice section.


For RCB applications is 25 Days only..


----------



## Future_ozzy

No I meant the processing 2nd July submissions updated may apply to RCB Advice and not 190.

Processing time for 190 is 5 weeks 
Processing time for RCB is 25 days.


----------



## msdaus

Future_ozzy said:


> No I meant the processing 2nd July submissions updated may apply to RCB Advice and not 190.
> 
> Processing time for 190 is 5 weeks
> Processing time for RCB is 25 days.


"Currently processing applications submitted on the 2 July 2014", written just below Skilled provisional nomination subclass 489/190 Current average processing time. Does it mean SA now processing SA SS 190 application that applied on 2nd July?


----------



## kevin538

Yah may be correct , as bcoz most of the applicants applied on 1st July have not got any updates so far.


----------



## msdaus

kevin538 said:


> Yah may be correct , as bcoz most of the applicants applied on 1st July have not got any updates so far.


But how can they start processing of 2nd July applicants before finishing 1st July applicants?


----------



## kevin538

Guys be patient will wait for couple of days probably by next week if any 2nd July applicants got invite before the 1st July applicants then something suspicious will hope & pray for the best.


----------



## Apeksha S

Hey Guyz!!!!!

I just realized that in my SS Application my Surname is given as First name. And my given name as per passport is mentioned as family name in the application. I am worried if it will be a problem.

Can anyone help me in this.


----------



## Future_ozzy

I also had same issue..check the application copy once it should be in the correct format

In my case when I check the submitted copy it was in correct format.

Otherwise also it should be fine unless it is a different name altogether.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Apeksha S

Future_ozzy said:


> I also had same issue..check the application copy once it should be in the correct format
> 
> In my case when I check the submitted copy it was in correct format.
> 
> Otherwise also it should be fine unless it is a different name altogether.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks alot   otherwise I was worrying so much about it.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Do not worry ..Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## besthar

Apeksha S said:


> Hey Guyz!!!!!
> 
> I just realized that in my SS Application my Surname is given as First name. And my given name as per passport is mentioned as family name in the application. I am worried if it will be a problem.
> 
> Can anyone help me in this.


It's an honest mistake, so no worries....Quickly, Send them an email explaing this mistake along with your Application Ref Number... They will surely acknowledge this mistake.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

Apeksha S said:


> Thanks alot   otherwise I was worrying so much about it.


Hi Friends I had also the same issue, hope this is system generated error right, 
Do we need to notify this to SA migration Department, please advise.


----------



## Nishbhar

kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends I had also the same issue, hope this is system generated error right,
> Do we need to notify this to SA migration Department, please advise.


Everyone will have this issue. I see it on my appln too. I called and they have the correct name on the application and that's all that matters. So don't worry guys!


----------



## besthar

kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends I had also the same issue, hope this is system generated error right,
> Do we need to notify this to SA migration Department, please advise.


Yes.... Intimate them proactively.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

Future_ozzy said:


> I also had same issue..check the application copy once it should be in the correct format
> 
> In my case when I check the submitted copy it was in correct format.
> 
> Otherwise also it should be fine unless it is a different name altogether.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi Future Ozzy Please advise do we have to inform SA about the name same.


----------



## kevin538

Nishbhar said:


> Everyone will have this issue. I see it on my appln too. I called and they have the correct name on the application and that's all that matters. So don't worry guys!


Hi Nishbhar - After Calling, Did you receive any amended application with the correct name.


----------



## Nishbhar

kevin538 said:


> Hi Nishbhar - After Calling, Did you receive any amended application with the correct name.


No , they said as long as the first and last name is correct in the application there no problem.


----------



## kevin538

Nishbhar said:


> No , they said as long as the first and last name is correct in the application there no problem.


Tons of thanks for your reply, that means I don't want to notify them correct.


----------



## Lumee14

I just checked the 'processing time' page on the SA site ( https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times ) and it says they are currently processing applications submitted on July 2nd. Does that mean that they are done processing applications made on July 1st??


----------



## Apeksha S

besthar said:


> It's an honest mistake, so no worries....Quickly, Send them an email explaing this mistake along with your Application Ref Number... They will surely acknowledge this mistake.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum



Hi besthar,

Itseems that we dont need to send a mail or call them. @Nishbhar had already did that and they said no need to worry about it as long as our name in the application is fine. Many people has the same issue with application and submitted copy,I am glad coz i posted about it here. 

But Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## kevin538

Lumee14 said:


> I just checked the 'processing time' page on the SA site ( https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times ) and it says they are currently processing applications submitted on July 2nd. Does that mean that they are done processing applications made on July 1st??


Hi Lumee we all have the same confusion.


----------



## Nishbhar

Guys. Just a small OT question. So, once we do get invite what is the best method to pay the visa fee? I had been to HDFC and ICICI banks and both of them won't issue AUD travel cards without visa and AIT tickets. Any one who has already paid from India can help us out here on the what is the best way to pay?


----------



## Apeksha S

Lumee14 said:


> I just checked the 'processing time' page on the SA site ( https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times ) and it says they are currently processing applications submitted on July 2nd. Does that mean that they are done processing applications made on July 1st??


No nothing like that.. They might have the list of 1st July people for whom they will send it on Monday. And also for the applications where they need additional info might take little longer. 

Apart from that who ever was able to submit the application will definitely get the invitation. That is what seniors in this forum confirmed.


----------



## Apeksha S

Nishbhar said:


> Guys. Just a small OT question. So, once we do get invite what is the best method to pay the visa fee? I had been to HDFC and ICICI banks and both of them won't issue AUD travel cards without visa and AIT tickets. Any one who has already paid from India can help us out here on the what is the best way to pay?


Hey that wont be a problem. Once you get the invitation, go to these banks either HDFC or ICICI and show them the invitation letter and explain the branch manager(if he still dont understand). because all they need is either Ticket confirmation or visa copy. So Invitation letter would also help you in this regards. They will definitely issue a AUD travel card for you.

All the best!!!


----------



## Nishbhar

Apeksha S said:


> Hey that wont be a problem. Once you get the invitation, go to these banks either HDFC or ICICI and show them the invitation letter and explain the branch manager(if he still dont understand). because all they need is either Ticket confirmation or visa copy. So Invitation letter would also help you in this regards. They will definitely issue a AUD travel card for you.
> 
> All the best!!!


I asked the guys at the counter and they refused to issue the card without visa and tickets outright. I probably need to meet the branch mgr to get it. All said and done its not easy to procure the travel card without those docs.


----------



## Future_ozzy

If the application has correct name no need be worried.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

Apeksha S said:


> Hi besthar,
> 
> Itseems that we dont need to send a mail or call them. @Nishbhar had already did that and they said no need to worry about it as long as our name in the application is fine. Many people has the same issue with application and submitted copy,I am glad coz i posted about it here.
> 
> But Thank you so much for the reply


Calling or mailing them on such instances is your prerogative... 

If I were you , I would send them an email to weed out any type of ambiguity in processing.... And that's courtesy as well.

After lodging your eVisa the CO May or May not make such observations, better to get things ratified at an apt time.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Apeksha S

besthar said:


> Calling or mailing them on such instances is your prerogative...
> 
> If I were you , I would send them an email to weed out any type of ambiguity in processing.... And that's courtesy as well.
> 
> After lodging your eVisa the CO May or May not make such observations, better to get things ratified at an apt time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum



I respect what you said. Let me mail them right away.


----------



## gary31

Nishbhar said:


> Guys. Just a small OT question. So, once we do get invite what is the best method to pay the visa fee? I had been to HDFC and ICICI banks and both of them won't issue AUD travel cards without visa and AIT tickets. Any one who has already paid from India can help us out here on the what is the best way to pay?


Hi

Wat I know is that u can pay using credit card, but can u explain wat is AUD travel card


----------



## msdaus

Hi all, hope you are enjoying an excellent holiday ( in Bangladesh today is the first working day of week  ). Hope tomorrow will be my day. Please keep me in your prayer....


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> Hi all, hope you are enjoying an excellent holiday ( in Bangladesh today is the first working day of week  ). Hope tomorrow will be my day. Please keep me in your prayer....


it'll be our day brother


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> it'll be our day brother


I am extremely sorry bro/sis. It will be our day.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhupen008

msdaus said:


> I am extremely sorry bro/sis. It will be our day.  :fingerscrossed:


Hey guys ,

One stupid question. Since agent is handling my case . Therefor., he gets email and notification . Then he forward that to me. I have the number of my application which i saw it in the acknowledgement which he received after he applied for SS.so, can I track the status of my application via that number . I am asking this because he normally delay to let me know about au news which may come next week . 

Thanks and all the best who are waiting like me . 

Cheers,
Bhupen008


----------



## msdaus

bhupen008 said:


> Hey guys ,
> 
> One stupid question. Since agent is handling my case . Therefor., he gets email and notification . Then he forward that to me. I have the number of my application which i saw it in the acknowledgement which he received after he applied for SS.so, can I track the status of my application via that number . I am asking this because he normally delay to let me know about au news which may come next week .
> 
> Thanks and all the best who are waiting like me .
> 
> Cheers,
> Bhupen008


Hi, Bhupen, I do not think so. You need user name and password to track the application. Till now, I only find this way except receiving email.


----------



## bhupen008

msdaus said:


> Hi, Bhupen, I do not think so. You need user name and password to track the application. Till now, I only find this way except receiving email.


Thanks ... That is why I also think . Well then will need to wait more 
ThnKs


----------



## Future_ozzy

Waiting for tomorrow !!!!!!!

Just hope all 1st July applicants get their invites tomorrow ...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

future_ozzy said:


> waiting for tomorrow !!!!!!!
> 
> Just hope all 1st july applicants get their invites tomorrow ...
> 
> Sent from my xt1033 using expat forum


amen


----------



## Nishbhar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> amen


Let all of us get it!


----------



## nandhini1682

*received invite on july 8th*

hi all,
we submitted application for sponsorship on 1st july & recieved nomination n invite on 8th july. will b lodging visa sometime this week..any useful inputs on SA will help..similarly if u need any info pls ask.


----------



## Future_ozzy

@Nandhini -What's your occupation as per CSOL ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

bhupen008 said:


> Thanks ... That is why I also think . Well then will need to wait more
> ThnKs


Hey dear, you have every right in the world to call him and bug him throughout the day, after all you have paid him handsomely for this only. Moreover i don't think he/she would delay this piece of info.


----------



## Apeksha S

nandhini1682 said:


> hi all,
> we submitted application for sponsorship on 1st july & recieved nomination n invite on 8th july. will b lodging visa sometime this week..any useful inputs on SA will help..similarly if u need any info pls ask.


Hi Nandhini,

Congratulations!! What is your occupation as per CSOL.


----------



## Future_ozzy

How many of you online now ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Apeksha S

Future_ozzy said:


> How many of you online now ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


I am online


----------



## Future_ozzy

Okay..

I will be calling Immigration SA in sometime to check on the status of 1st July applicants..

First day of the week..eagerly waiting for the invite.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Just spoke to SA immigration.

The gentleman over the call said :

"The application looks all fine " as in ,no additional details/docs required.

and it is waiting final decision.

The delay is because of high number of applicant ions .Should expect the outcome anytime this week.

slight relief that there is no additional detail(s) required


----------



## Future_ozzy

Got my invite just now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apeksha S

Future_ozzy said:


> Got my invite just now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOW!!!!!!! Congratulations Adil..


----------



## gkvithia

Future_ozzy said:


> Got my invite just now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dont wait, you would have received an invite by DIPB(IMMI) to lodge 190, get done and out of the way. Good luck


----------



## Future_ozzy

Thanks ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## deepu

Future_ozzy said:


> Got my invite just now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Hey Buddy, many congratulations to you. Good Luck for Further Processing. Which number did you call to inquire abt your application status


----------



## Future_ozzy

+61883032420 is the phone number for skilled migrants enquiries.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishbhar

Future_ozzy said:


> +61883032420 is the phone number for skilled migrants enquiries.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Congratulations buddy!! :cheer2::
Did they tell anything on when they would start sending out invites for July 2 applications? Eagerly waiting.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Future_ozzy

Nope.

When asked about 1st July applications they said this week.

So am guessing 2nd July applicants should get their invites anytime next week .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

Future_ozzy said:


> How many of you online now ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


I was online throughout the night. Getting a little anxious now. Checked my mail and my application status to SA multiple times


----------



## Future_ozzy

I think when they were checking my application while I was on call with them they found everything fine with the application hence approved it instantly rather than waiting for it to be reviewed at later stage - purely my assumption .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Future_ozzy said:


> I think when they were checking my application while I was on call with them they found everything fine with the application hence approved it instantly rather than waiting for it to be reviewed at later stage - purely my assumption .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Congratulations dude. Best of luck for visa application.


----------



## Ritzagni

Future_ozzy said:


> Got my invite just now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations Adil bhai


----------



## deepu

Future_ozzy said:


> Nope.
> 
> When asked about 1st July applications they said this week.
> 
> So am guessing 2nd July applicants should get their invites anytime next week .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi, I just called on your given number. As per them SA have started assessing 2nd July applications and even 2nd July applicants with completed applications can expect their Sponsorships and Invitations this Week. So cheer up guys, we are going to be on-board soon, Hopefully......


----------



## Ritzagni

I just called Migration SA, and the lady over there told me that my application is assessed and everything is good and "you should hear today"


----------



## msdaus

Future_ozzy said:


> Got my invite just now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations, Future_ozzy.


----------



## deepu

Ritzagni said:


> I just called Migration SA, and the lady over there told me that my application is assessed and everything is good and "you should hear today"


Good Luck Dear.....


----------



## msdaus

Dear Deepslogin, Krishivrox and Shreyas, did you get the feedback?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Am praying for all.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

msdaus said:


> Dear Deepslogin, Krishivrox and Shreyas, did you get the feedback?


I did call on last Thursday, they told me that decision shall be out by next Wednesday. 

So will wait and watch till this Wednesday and then call Immigration SA for status. 

With the brisk pace they are moving I think maximum by Tuesday evening time Adelaide we all 1st July applicants will have decision done for our applications.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

msdaus said:


> Dear Deepslogin, Krishivrox and Shreyas, did you get the feedback?


Did you them call or email them, msdaus?!


----------



## Future_ozzy

I hope they won't get annoyed if they are bombarded with so many inquiry calls ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Future_ozzy said:


> I hope they won't get annoyed if they are bombarded with so many inquiry calls ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Nope, I don't think they will have Indian Babu Mentality. 

All calls and emails to them they must be feeling happy about a potential Consumer, Income Tax Payer, Rent payer, Utility bill payer etc who will contribute to our economy once here has called in... Let me take my best step forward and reply to him or her. 

If they would have had such mentality then would you have had your invite today?! , They would have delayed it just because you called them! Isn't it?!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Quite possible..

One thing for sure is we are giving them work ..we are their prospective tax payers..


----------



## msdaus

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Did you them call or email them, msdaus?!


no, I just asked in this forum.


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Nope, I don't think they will have Indian Babu Mentality.
> 
> All calls and emails to them they must be feeling happy about a potential Consumer, Income Tax Payer, Rent payer, Utility bill payer etc who will contribute to our economy once here has called in... Let me take my best step forward and reply to him or her.
> 
> If they would have had such mentality then would you have had your invite today?! , They would have delayed it just because you called them! Isn't it?!


@DEEPSLOGIN this is so true


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Nope, I don't think they will have Indian Babu Mentality.
> 
> All calls and emails to them they must be feeling happy about a potential Consumer, Income Tax Payer, Rent payer, Utility bill payer etc who will contribute to our economy once here has called in... Let me take my best step forward and reply to him or her.
> 
> If they would have had such mentality then would you have had your invite today?! , They would have delayed it just because you called them! Isn't it?!


Isn't this positive Ozzy attitude towards new customers/clients/citizens, the thing, we the members of this forum conform to? And that is one the major reasons why all of us want to move there so that us and our future generations may be insulated from the ultra complacent attitude, among many other undesirable things back here.

Didn't want to sound so cynical but... its the harsh truth


----------



## Shreyas

My fellow 1st July-Waiting Applicant-Mates. I have received invitation to apply today morning  Phew.. Happy Happy.
One of my friend also has received invite for his 489, we applied almost together. So all the remaining guys shall also receive soon. Happy Happy


----------



## msdaus

Shreyas said:


> My fellow 1st July-Waiting Applicant-Mates. I have received invitation to apply today morning  Phew.. Happy Happy.
> One of my friend also has received invite for his 489, we applied almost together. So all the remaining guys shall also receive soon. Happy Happy


Hi, congratulations. Please keep me in your prayer.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Shreyas said:


> My fellow 1st July-Waiting Applicant-Mates. I have received invitation to apply today morning  Phew.. Happy Happy.
> One of my friend also has received invite for his 489, we applied almost together. So all the remaining guys shall also receive soon. Happy Happy


Congratulations, so as per spreadsheet 3 guys of 1st July are left. 

Me, msdaus and Ritzagni. 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congratulations, so as per spreadsheet 3 guys of 1st July are left.
> 
> Me, msdaus and Ritzagni.
> 
> Best of luck to all.


All July 1st and 2nd Applicants should have the invite this week ... Good Luck Guys.

btw - I just lodged my Visa ....... now the clock should start ticking :lalala:


----------



## Rock4u

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I did call on last Thursday, they told me that decision shall be out by next Wednesday.
> 
> So will wait and watch till this Wednesday and then call Immigration SA for status.
> 
> With the brisk pace they are moving I think maximum by Tuesday evening time Adelaide we all 1st July applicants will have decision done for our applications.


Can you please PM me or post the number whom we can contact?

Thank you.


----------



## msdaus

besthar said:


> All July 1st and 2nd Applicants should have the invite this week ... Good Luck Guys.
> 
> btw - I just lodged my Visa ....... now the clock should start ticking :lalala:


Hi, Besthar, many many congratulations. could you please share the list of documents you required to submit VISA.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

rock4u said:


> can you please pm me or post the number whom we can contact?
> 
> Thank you.


0061883032420


----------



## besthar

msdaus said:


> Hi, Besthar, many many congratulations. could you please share the list of documents you required to submit VISA.


Yes , here you go ...


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> My fellow 1st July-Waiting Applicant-Mates. I have received invitation to apply today morning  Phew.. Happy Happy.
> One of my friend also has received invite for his 489, we applied almost together. So all the remaining guys shall also receive soon. Happy Happy


Congratulations Shreyas, what time exactly did you get the mailer buddy?


----------



## msdaus

Rock4u said:


> Can you please PM me or post the number whom we can contact?
> 
> Thank you.


It should be +61883832420.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

msdaus said:


> It should be +61883832420.


Yes correct, my typo error.


----------



## Nishbhar

besthar said:


> Yes , here you go ...


Thanks Besthar! How did you pay the visa fee? AUD card or credit card and what was the amount? Can you pls elaborate? Also how many applicants were included in your visa application?


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Shreyas, what time exactly did you get the mailer buddy?


It was 7:19 AM to be precise. But my friend got it at 9:56 AM. I hope you get it before their eod today. I'm sure its on the way.


----------



## besthar

Nishbhar said:


> Thanks Besthar! How did you pay the visa fee? AUD card or credit card and what was the amount? Can you pls elaborate? Also how many applicants were included in your visa application?


I paid a ransom.........  ..... AUD 7180 to be precise,
Paid through my AMEX Charge Card.

Fee included Self,Spouse and My 2 kids.


----------



## Nishbhar

besthar said:


> I paid a ransom.........  ..... AUD 7180 to be precise,
> Paid through my AMEX Charge Card.
> 
> Fee included Self,Spouse and My 2 kids.


OK great! yeah the fee is a ransom of sorts but it opens doors of opportunity for us.  

BTW- is the AMEX charge card something you applied for here in Bangalore or did you already have it? I'm struggling to get an AUD card as credit card surcharges and forex trx fee are really high. So, any pointers will be helpful.

We can talk if you can PM me you number. I live in Bangalore as well.


----------



## Apeksha S

@shreyas : Congratulations !!!! All the best for future processing.

@Besthar : Congratulations for lodging your visa.


----------



## besthar

Nishbhar said:


> OK great! yeah the fee is a ransom of sorts but it opens doors of opportunity for us.
> 
> BTW- is the AMEX charge card something you applied for here in Bangalore or did you already have it? I'm struggling to get an AUD card as credit card surcharges and forex trx fee are really high. So, any pointers will be helpful.
> 
> We can talk if you can PM me you number. I live in Bangalore as well.


I had this Gold Charge Card for over 3 years.... Yes had got this in Bangalore.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

Apeksha S said:


> @shreyas : Congratulations !!!! All the best for future processing.
> 
> @Besthar : Congratulations for lodging your visa.


Thanks Apeksha ...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## zameh

On news and events:

Emails from Immigration SA – GSM 190 / 489 applications
Immigration SA has been experiencing some technical difficulties with emails being sent out to Migration Agents and applicants.

As a result of these difficulties, we have had to suspend sending out emails to people inviting them to apply if they have submitted an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect. You still have the option to apply directly through the Immigration SA website without waiting for an email from us. You will need to create an account on the website, and then submit your application. Create an account.

You may have received a submission email or decision email that has included some unreadable text. Please log in to your account on the Immigration SA website to view the status of your application. ‘My Application’ gives you the up to date status of your application at any given time and should be used to track the progress of your application.


----------



## kevin538

zameh said:


> On news and events:
> 
> Emails from Immigration SA – GSM 190 / 489 applications
> Immigration SA has been experiencing some technical difficulties with emails being sent out to Migration Agents and applicants.
> 
> As a result of these difficulties, we have had to suspend sending out emails to people inviting them to apply if they have submitted an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect. You still have the option to apply directly through the Immigration SA website without waiting for an email from us. You will need to create an account on the website, and then submit your application. Create an account.
> 
> You may have received a submission email or decision email that has included some unreadable text. Please log in to your account on the Immigration SA website to view the status of your application. ‘My Application’ gives you the up to date status of your application at any given time and should be used to track the progress of your application.


Hey Experts - please advise, does it mean that without an invite I can apply for visa, please throw more information that would help many of us waiting desperately for the invite.


----------



## msdaus

kevin538 said:


> Hey Experts - please advise, does it mean that without an invite I can apply for visa, please throw more information that would help many of us waiting desperately for the invite.


I believe they are saying about SA SS application not 190 VISA application.


----------



## besthar

Nishbhar said:


> OK great! yeah the fee is a ransom of sorts but it opens doors of opportunity for us.
> 
> BTW- is the AMEX charge card something you applied for here in Bangalore or did you already have it? I'm struggling to get an AUD card as credit card surcharges and forex trx fee are really high. So, any pointers will be helpful.
> 
> We can talk if you can PM me you number. I live in Bangalore as well.


I have PM'd you my number....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shreyas

Apeksha S said:


> @shreyas : Congratulations !!!! All the best for future processing.
> 
> @Besthar : Congratulations for lodging your visa.


Thanks Apeksha


----------



## ddabral

Future_ozzy said:


> Am praying for all. Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Congrats!! All the best


----------



## chennaiite

Guys... someone just got confirmation from DIBP that you can indeed create two separate EOIs for 189 and 190!

Now I don't feel all that guilty after all ;-)


----------



## chennaiite

Congrats to everyone who got their invites today! 

cheers guys!


----------



## roni chap

Hi,


I am waiting for my invite.I submitted it on 2nd july.

Which number should i call to inquire.


Roni..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

roni chap said:


> hi,
> 
> i am waiting for my invite.i submitted it on 2nd july.
> 
> Which number should i call to inquire.
> 
> Roni..


+61883832420


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Call on +61883832420


But tomorrow.. Its already post 1700 Hours In Adelaide and they will return tomorrow morning. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## roni chap

Hi,


When can i expect a reply.I submitted mu application on 2nd July 2AM IST.


Roni.


----------



## roni chap

Hi,

Can you plase tell me to which account we need to deposit the money for lodging visa?
I an expecting my invite soon.


roni


----------



## Crucibond

Guys, please let them do their job. They will reply us. The more we call the more we will be delayed.

Please be considerate. They will tell you the same thing as what others have mentioned.


----------



## gary31

He everyone 

Can anyone give more info on AUD travel card , or wat all ways we can pay the visa fee


----------



## Ritzagni

Yahooooo, I recieved THE INVITE from Skillselect at 17:15 Adelaide time, just saw the mail at checking my cellphone the nth time since 12:30 AM last morning.

The feeling has just begun to sink in, Thank you all especially Adil (Future ozzy), DEEPLOGIN, Apeksha, MSDAUS, Chennaite and my other friends from this awesome forum.

Let's now begin the last lap together.

:roll::roll::nod:


----------



## chennaiite

Ritzagni said:


> Yahooooo, I recieved THE INVITE from Skillselect at 17:15 Adelaide time, just saw the mail at checking my cellphone the nth time since 12:30 AM last morning.
> 
> The feeling has just begun to sink in, Thank you all especially Adil (Future ozzy), DEEPLOGIN, Apeksha, MSDAUS, Chennaite and my other friends from this awesome forum.
> 
> Let's now begin the last lap together.
> 
> :roll::roll::nod:


Super awesome! Congrats Bro!


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Yahooooo, I recieved THE INVITE from Skillselect at 17:15 Adelaide time, just saw the mail at checking my cellphone the nth time since 12:30 AM last morning.
> 
> The feeling has just begun to sink in, Thank you all especially Adil (Future ozzy), DEEPLOGIN, Apeksha, MSDAUS, Chennaite and my other friends from this awesome forum.
> 
> Let's now begin the last lap together.
> 
> :roll::roll::nod:


Congo Ritzagni..


----------



## bhupen008

@ Congrats !!! 

Hope .... they will start sending invite for those who applied on 2nd July ! It is so so so bad to wait ... worst when you have applied via agent. 

Again congrats and all the best .


----------



## Nishbhar

Ritzagni said:


> Yahooooo, I recieved THE INVITE from Skillselect at 17:15 Adelaide time, just saw the mail at checking my cellphone the nth time since 12:30 AM last morning.
> 
> The feeling has just begun to sink in, Thank you all especially Adil (Future ozzy), DEEPLOGIN, Apeksha, MSDAUS, Chennaite and my other friends from this awesome forum.
> 
> Let's now begin the last lap together.
> 
> :roll::roll::nod:


Congrats Mate!


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Yahooooo, I recieved THE INVITE from Skillselect at 17:15 Adelaide time, just saw the mail at checking my cellphone the nth time since 12:30 AM last morning.
> 
> The feeling has just begun to sink in, Thank you all especially Adil (Future ozzy), DEEPLOGIN, Apeksha, MSDAUS, Chennaite and my other friends from this awesome forum.
> 
> Let's now begin the last lap together.
> 
> :roll::roll::nod:


hi, Ritzagni, Congratulations.


----------



## kevin538

Ritzagni said:


> Yahooooo, I recieved THE INVITE from Skillselect at 17:15 Adelaide time, just saw the mail at checking my cellphone the nth time since 12:30 AM last morning.
> 
> The feeling has just begun to sink in, Thank you all especially Adil (Future ozzy), DEEPLOGIN, Apeksha, MSDAUS, Chennaite and my other friends from this awesome forum.
> 
> Let's now begin the last lap together.
> 
> :roll::roll::nod:


Congrats Ritz all the best for your further process..


----------



## bhupen008

Guys, I remember user called 'bluebird' Received inquiry to submit fresh
experience letter . do you guys know why ? 

Bluebird if you are reading this then can you let me know why they asked you to do that? 

I am asking this because when I applied for SA SS then my experience letter was few months ( 2 month ) old. However, I did not claim any point based on my experience as they it is less than 3 years. 

Thanks ! 
Bhupen008


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hey Ritzagni...

Congratulations man.....


----------



## ozcsr007

Congracts...buddy


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> Yahooooo, I recieved THE INVITE from Skillselect at 17:15 Adelaide time, just saw the mail at checking my cellphone the nth time since 12:30 AM last morning.
> 
> The feeling has just begun to sink in, Thank you all especially Adil (Future ozzy), DEEPLOGIN, Apeksha, MSDAUS, Chennaite and my other friends from this awesome forum.
> 
> Let's now begin the last lap together.
> 
> :roll::roll::nod:


Step by step the journey goes on.. Little by little it may seem so long, Forget about the wait so far.. Congratulations!!! :cheer2::cheer2:

All the best for next procedure.... May all your dreams come true


----------



## rsnarouz

bhupen008 said:


> @ Congrats !!!
> 
> Hope .... they will start sending invite for those who applied on 2nd July ! It is so so so bad to wait ... worst when you have applied via agent.
> 
> Again congrats and all the best .


You can create a new immi account and import your application to this account using the reference number or TRN......and check the application progress all by yourself &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Meetshabbir87

Ritzagni said:


> Yahooooo, I recieved THE INVITE from Skillselect at 17:15 Adelaide time, just saw the mail at checking my cellphone the nth time since 12:30 AM last morning.
> 
> The feeling has just begun to sink in, Thank you all especially Adil (Future ozzy), DEEPLOGIN, Apeksha, MSDAUS, Chennaite and my other friends from this awesome forum.
> 
> Let's now begin the last lap together.
> 
> :roll::roll::nod:


Hey Ritz congrats man.. 

So with this invite what is reflecting on your South Australia website status. Does this change from Submitted status to something like Approved ? And I was wondering if I need to keep an eye on my spam emails too as this invite may come there ?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Keep checking your South Australia immi account.

It will show the status as approved .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

Meetshabbir87 said:


> Hey Ritz congrats man..
> 
> So with this invite what is reflecting on your South Australia website status. Does this change from Submitted status to something like Approved ? And I was wondering if I need to keep an eye on my spam emails too as this invite may come there ?


Yes the status at Migration SA changes to approved, however in my case I received the invite mail from Skillselect first and after half an hour the status at migration SA website chang d from submitted to approved with a small welcome writeup. Do check spam however there is little chance that the mail would go there.


----------



## Ritzagni

Apeksha S said:


> Step by step the journey goes on.. Little by little it may seem so long, Forget about the wait so far.. Congratulations!!! :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> All the best for next procedure.... May all your dreams come true


Thanks a lot all of you


----------



## bhupen008

Future_ozzy said:


> Keep checking your South Australia immi account.
> 
> It will show the status as approved .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum



ok then , I need to ask my agent to give me my credentails for the SA immi account. Hope he will give that to me . 

Rdgs,
bhupen008


----------



## Future_ozzy

In all probability I will lodge my visa this Saturday or early next week...

Folks who are also planning to apply in same time frame ,let's keep in touch for rest of the process ...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

rsnarouz said:


> You can create a new immi account and import your application to this account using the reference number or TRN......and check the application progress all by yourself ��


IMHO one should not meddle with the official things like creation of new account, it might unnecessarily complicate things.
What I suggest is that you ask your agent for the username and password for your application (if that's possible). Let him know that you just need to view so as he does not get pestered with incessant inquiries from you. Offcourse its your own application and you wouldn't do anything silly on the application page. Just convince the guy and get the u. name/pwd.


----------



## deepu

I guess no 263111 INVITATION yet.....


----------



## deepu

Future_ozzy said:


> In all probability I will lodge my visa this Saturday or early next week...
> 
> Folks who are also planning to apply in same time frame ,let's keep in touch for rest of the process ...
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum



Hey Buddy,

I Think this might be helpful to you and all future VISA applicants.... 

http://http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

GOOD LUCK..


----------



## Future_ozzy

Thanks Deepu.

Appreciate it .


----------



## Kingslayer

Ritzagni said:


> Yahooooo, I recieved THE INVITE from Skillselect at 17:15 Adelaide time, just saw the mail at checking my cellphone the nth time since 12:30 AM last morning.
> 
> The feeling has just begun to sink in, Thank you all especially Adil (Future ozzy), DEEPLOGIN, Apeksha, MSDAUS, Chennaite and my other friends from this awesome forum.
> 
> Let's now begin the last lap together.
> 
> :roll::roll::nod:


Congratulations mate !! All the very best for the rest of the process


----------



## bonnyboy

Folks-

I have missed applying for SA SS during this intake, i.e., 1st July 2014 and am looking to apply at next slot. Could someone please tell me when would they open the next slot? 

Thank you
Bonny


----------



## msdaus

bonnyboy said:


> Folks-
> 
> I have missed applying for SA SS during this intake, i.e., 1st July 2014 and am looking to apply at next slot. Could someone please tell me when would they open the next slot?
> 
> Thank you
> Bonny


SA did not publish anything related intake system. So far it seems a yearly program not intake program. However, they have the right to change their system. Keep tracking their website. Best of luck.........


----------



## duru

Hi All,
I've been following this forum for a long time but today I decided to get an account and get in contact with you guys after seeing that any news any update would be very beneficial for whom waiting for news.
Btw, first I wanna congrat all who got their invites and pray for all waiting for it including myself
I applied for SA SS on 2nd July and occupation is ICT project manager ( as far as i see there's one more guy in tbe same area and waiting)
I am dieing for giving and hearing good news to and from you.
All the best


----------



## bonnyboy

msdaus said:


> SA did not publish anything related intake system. So far it seems a yearly program not intake program. However, they have the right to change their system. Keep tracking their website. Best of luck.........


Does it mean I will have to wait till July 2015?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Fellow Expats,

Here is a good link which helps in step by step process of Visa Filing .

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

This was posted by user - Mainak .


----------



## Apeksha S

duru said:


> Hi All,
> I've been following this forum for a long time but today I decided to get an account and get in contact with you guys after seeing that any news any update would be very beneficial for whom waiting for news.
> Btw, first I wanna congrat all who got their invites and pray for all waiting for it including myself
> I applied for SA SS on 2nd July and occupation is ICT project manager ( as far as i see there's one more guy in tbe same area and waiting)
> I am dieing for giving and hearing good news to and from you.
> All the best


Hi.. Welcome to the club


----------



## msdaus

bonnyboy said:


> Does it mean I will have to wait till July 2015?


I am not sure. I just can say that I did not see anything related Intake system. Its better you check the website thoroughly.


----------



## deepu

bonnyboy said:


> Does it mean I will have to wait till July 2015?


Yet Not clear for SA. 

But there are 3 other states ACT, WA and NSW which you need to keep tracking:

ACT--- It will publish its list in August
WA---- It has published the list but the list is still under review
NSW--- First phase of State sponsorship was started today morning and got filled within few hours, so you have to wait for October month for second phase openings...


Be hopefully Buddy.... Good Luck....


----------



## bonnyboy

Appreciate your response Deepu. Thank you.


----------



## deepu

Anyone received approval yet????


----------



## Crucibond

From the google docs, it is evident that most people applied on the 1st. So i guess the people who applied on the 2nd and 3rd would be this week. Hopefully that is. As is mentioned before, please do not call them and keep harassing them. we would be in their way by calling them.


----------



## roni chap

*DIAC Fees*

Hi,


I m confused about hoe to pay DIAC visa money once i recieve an invite.
I dont have credit card.Any other options that will help me.



Roni


----------



## deepu

roni chap said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I m confused about hoe to pay DIAC visa money once i recieve an invite.
> I dont have credit card.Any other options that will help me.
> 
> 
> 
> Roni


Hey Chap


As far as i know AUD travel card is best option. People say that they have saved around Rs. 16000 by using AUD travel card.


----------



## roni chap

Thank you for an update.


More information welcome about AUD travelcard line(company,where can i get those)



Roni...


----------



## deepu

roni chap said:


> Thank you for an update.
> 
> 
> More information welcome about AUD travelcard line(company,where can i get those)
> 
> 
> 
> Roni...




I hope this helps

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## bonnyboy

Crucibond said:


> From the google docs, it is evident that most people applied on the 1st. So i guess the people who applied on the 2nd and 3rd would be this week. Hopefully that is. As is mentioned before, please do not call them and keep harassing them. we would be in their way by calling them.


Fellas - 
Could someone please tell me the exact date SA SS 2014 slot was closed? I was told slot was closed on 1st of July, but this post claims slot remained open until 3rd July. I am trying to ensure that my consultant is not misleading me. 

Appreciate your valuable help.

Thank you,
Bonny


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

bonnyboy said:


> Fellas -
> Could someone please tell me the exact date SA SS 2014 slot was closed? I was told slot was closed on 1st of July, but this post claims slot remained open until 3rd July. I am trying to ensure that my consultant is not misleading me.
> 
> Appreciate your valuable help.
> 
> Thank you,
> Bonny


SA nominations are still open.. There were occupations for which quota allocated for the year got filled on dates ranging from 1st to 11th July.


----------



## Ritzagni

Dear all,

I have a quick query, 

I had done my and wive's PCCs in April-2014, just to be completely ready as soon as the invite comes. Now I have come to know that the "latest entry date" is impacted after one is granted visa, i.e. this date is 1 year from the PCC date or Med date whichever earlier.
Question: 
1. Can I obtain more recent PCC for both of us? 
2. Would the CO allow me doing this? or he would just consider the original PCC stamped at my passport adjacent to by bio-page.

Many Thanks,


----------



## msdaus

so, no one get approval yet now. Can anyone give any idea why it is happening?


----------



## Ritzagni

Could any body please give me detailed info/link etc about what to expect while filing 190 visa?

I am actually scared of doing anything wrong in the online application and want to know about the sequence of events after one hits the "Apply for visa" button. A pictorial or video about the same would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks,


----------



## roni chap

Hi,


Does anyone have an idea about how to get a Australian Police clerance?
And is this required at any stage?



Roni


----------



## roni chap

*Afp*

Hi,


Does anyone have an idea about how to get a Australian Police clerance?
And is this required at any stage?



Roni


----------



## Shreyas

bonnyboy said:


> Does it mean I will have to wait till July 2015?


I believe you should keep checking the availability regularly. I was just taking the fact into account that some people who gets invitation does not file for visa (due to personal reasons) and invitation time of 2 months lapses. In that case availability might change. Just my thought. Also they might have decided to allocate quota month(s) wise. 
So better to keep checking that page, and if you see it available, then shoot.


----------



## bonnyboy

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> SA nominations are still open.. There were occupations for which quota allocated for the year got filled on dates ranging from 1st to 11th July.


Thank you mate.


----------



## Ritzagni

roni chap said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea about how to get a Australian Police clerance?
> And is this required at any stage?
> 
> 
> 
> Roni


Hi Roni,
Police clearance is required from all the places where you have resided (more than 12 months) in last 10 years. If you have stayed in Australia then you'd require PCC from Australia otherwise not. 

Regards,


----------



## Addy11

hey, welcome to the forum. Please update your details on the google spreadsheet 



duru said:


> Hi All,
> I've been following this forum for a long time but today I decided to get an account and get in contact with you guys after seeing that any news any update would be very beneficial for whom waiting for news.
> Btw, first I wanna congrat all who got their invites and pray for all waiting for it including myself
> I applied for SA SS on 2nd July and occupation is ICT project manager ( as far as i see there's one more guy in tbe same area and waiting)
> I am dieing for giving and hearing good news to and from you.
> All the best


----------



## Nishbhar

So, no new invites today, so far? When are they going to start sending invites to 2 July applicants, The wait is killing me


----------



## kevin538

Hi Friends,

Congrats to all who are going to get invite today.....


----------



## msdaus

kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Congrats to all who are going to get invite today.....



No one receive yet. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Apeksha S

I am not liking the day so far ...:bored:


----------



## msdaus

Apeksha S said:


> I am not liking the day so far ...:bored:


it is really a very bad day for us.


----------



## mom2aleesya

kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Congrats to all who are going to get invite today.....


Hi everyone.

I got my ITA this afternoon around 15.15 Sydney time.
I submitted my application on 2nd July under System Analyst.
I would like to thank you everyone in this SA SS topic, most of you are really helpful and always sharing useful information.
Best of luck to everyone...


----------



## msdaus

harilal1977 said:


> are they invite on monday only....or any working days


Any working day.


----------



## Apeksha S

harilal1977 said:


> are they invite on monday only....or any working days


I dont think so.. Because last week they have given tuesday, wednesday, thursday and friday..


----------



## Addy11

Is the google doc updated? Can you please share the link?



Apeksha S said:


> I am not liking the day so far ...:bored:


----------



## Apeksha S

Addy11 said:


> Is the google doc updated? Can you please share the link?


Hey Addy.. It is shared to everyone,... But there is only view access. If you want to edit or update the info, I need your Gmail Id to give you access.


----------



## chennaiite

Apeksha S said:


> I am not liking the day so far ...:bored:


Cheer up guys! Their only job is to invite you! So it's only matter of time :washing:


----------



## bonnyboy

Shreyas said:


> I believe you should keep checking the availability regularly. I was just taking the fact into account that some people who gets invitation does not file for visa (due to personal reasons) and invitation time of 2 months lapses. In that case availability might change. Just my thought. Also they might have decided to allocate quota month(s) wise.
> So better to keep checking that page, and if you see it available, then shoot.


Valuable point you've made!!! Highly appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## Apeksha S

chennaiite said:


> Cheer up guys! Their only job is to invite you! So it's only matter of time :washing:


What you said is true!!! And Sometimes, no matter how much you want for things to happen, all you can do is wait. But usually, waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## bonnyboy

Shreyas said:


> I believe you should keep checking the availability regularly. I was just taking the fact into account that some people who gets invitation does not file for visa (due to personal reasons) and invitation time of 2 months lapses. In that case availability might change. Just my thought. Also they might have decided to allocate quota month(s) wise.
> So better to keep checking that page, and if you see it available, then shoot.


Apologies if this too much to ask.. I was purely depending upon my consultant and outcome wasn't a happy one! I am trying to take the control and my lack of knowledge is raising too many questions.

SA SNOL list current status

262113	--> Systems Administrator	--> Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14

Does it mean my occupation is still open?


----------



## bonnyboy

bonnyboy said:


> Apologies if this too much to ask.. I was purely depending upon my consultant and outcome wasn't a happy one! I am trying to take the control and my lack of knowledge is raising too many questions.
> 
> SA SNOL list current status
> 
> 262113	--> Systems Administrator	--> Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14
> 
> Does it mean my occupation is still open?


Understood. It is predominantly for SA applicants, who reside/work in South Australia.


----------



## Apeksha S

bonnyboy said:


> Apologies if this too much to ask.. I was purely depending upon my consultant and outcome wasn't a happy one! I am trying to take the control and my lack of knowledge is raising too many questions.
> 
> SA SNOL list current status
> 
> 262113	--> Systems Administrator	--> Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14
> 
> Does it mean my occupation is still open?



It means occupation is open but we need to satisfy few conditions before we apply for it. 

To know in brief about what are those conditions you can open the below link and check point no 6. under Nomination criteria.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements


----------



## msdaus

bonnyboy said:


> Understood. It is predominantly for SA applicants, who reside/work in South Australia.


ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa is a very good site for searching occupation availability. It will give much more info related to that occupation. However, you should continue to read all news from all state immigration websites. Best of luck.


----------



## bonnyboy

msdaus said:


> ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa is a very good site for searching occupation availability. It will give much more info related to that occupation. However, you should continue to read all news from all state immigration websites. Best of luck.


Good one fella. Thank you.


----------



## msdaus

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I got my ITA this afternoon around 15.15 Sydney time.
> I submitted my application on 2nd July under System Analyst.
> I would like to thank you everyone in this SA SS topic, most of you are really helpful and always sharing useful information.
> Best of luck to everyone...


Hi, mom2aleesya, congratulations. Can you please share the exact time when your application lodged (Adelaide time).

Thanks


----------



## bonnyboy

msdaus said:


> ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa is a very good site for searching occupation availability. It will give much more info related to that occupation. However, you should continue to read all news from all state immigration websites. Best of luck.


I wholly like this website!! Thank you very much for supplying the link.


----------



## Ritzagni

Ritzagni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a quick query,
> 
> I had done my and wive's PCCs in April-2014, just to be completely ready as soon as the invite comes. Now I have come to know that the "latest entry date" is impacted after one is granted visa, i.e. this date is 1 year from the PCC date or Med date whichever earlier.
> Question:
> 1. Can I obtain more recent PCC for both of us?
> 2. Would the CO allow me doing this? or he would just consider the original PCC stamped at my passport adjacent to by bio-page.
> 
> Many Thanks,


Anybody please!!!


----------



## Future_ozzy

You can get a fresh PCC once it is asked after visa application.

Its perfectly fine not to use the old PCC.


----------



## kevin538

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I got my ITA this afternoon around 15.15 Sydney time.
> I submitted my application on 2nd July under System Analyst.
> I would like to thank you everyone in this SA SS topic, most of you are really helpful and always sharing useful information.
> Best of luck to everyone...


Hey Congrats all the best for your further processing. Could you please share the points is it 60 / 65, 70 ? .


----------



## bhupen008

Hey guys ,

Anybody who applied on 2nd July with 60 points got invite today ? 

Very anxious moment !


----------



## kevin538

Only one invite today, so far.....????


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hmmm just wondering if this is related to them not able to send emails ..

Did everyone check their skill select accounts ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

kevin538 said:


> Only one invite today, so far.....????


Really Scary and anxious moments ... I just have 60 points.. Applied on 1st July


----------



## bhupen008

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Really Scary and anxious moments ... I just have 60 points.. Applied on 1st July


I cannot agree more with you :sad::fingerscrossed:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

harilal1977 said:


> i applied on 2nd july with 60 points....under management consultant (224711)...no result yet


I think we should let them process till their average processing timelines and call after that period. 

May be few applications were crystal clear and few are a little complicated!? 

What say guys?


----------



## roni chap

*Travel card*

Hey Guys,


I just want to confirm if the travel card is a secure and best option?
Went to HDFC bank today and they are willing to give it to me after getting the invite.
Still waiting for an invite.

Also my agent says we can use a debit card too...


So whats the best way travel card or debit card?



Roni...


----------



## besthar

roni chap said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just want to confirm if the travel card is a secure and best option?
> Went to HDFC bank today and they are willing to give it to me after getting the invite.
> Still waiting for an invite.
> 
> Also my agent says we can use a debit card too...
> 
> So whats the best way travel card or debit card?
> 
> Roni...


Debit card...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## msdaus

Future_ozzy said:


> Hmmm just wondering if this is related to them not able to send emails ..
> 
> Did everyone check their skill select accounts ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi Future_ozzy, can you please tell me what will be status of EOI if someone get the invitation?

Thanks


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Really Scary and anxious moments ... I just have 60 points.. Applied on 1st July


You shouldn't be ... 

Their manner of processing is very unlike 189... 

As long as you satisfy 60 pointers , SA Invites applicants in the order of submission times not in the order of merit (point system). 

Maybe your application is a sexy one and perhaps it warrants that extra attention ... 

Keep the faith.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

msdaus said:


> Hi Future_ozzy, can you please tell me what will be status of EOI if someone get the invitation?
> 
> Thanks


Invited....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I think we should let them process till their average processing timelines and call after that period.
> 
> May be few applications were crystal clear and few are a little complicated!?
> 
> What say guys?


Second you there...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

Ritzagni said:


> Anybody please!!!


I have my doubts ... Typically PCC's are valid for 6 months, you can re-apply in October 2014, this is an ideal time for you to have a PCC ...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

harilal1977 said:


> once u get the approval from from SA after that u w willl get invitation Mail on ur registered mail id from EOI as per my consultant


These days their mail servers get choked quite often ... You may or may not get a mail trigger. 

It would be prudent to periodically login and check your Immi SA and Skillselect accounts respectively.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## mom2aleesya

kevin538 said:


> Hey Congrats all the best for your further processing. Could you please share the points is it 60 / 65, 70 ? .


Thanks a lot.
If I'm not mistaken, it was 2.30 am Adelaide time.
My point is 60 including SA SS.


----------



## msdaus

mom2aleesya said:


> Thanks a lot.
> If I'm not mistaken, it was 2.30 am Adelaide time.
> My point is 60 including SA SS.


Hi, 2:30 AM Adelaide time? Application submission time? 1st July or 2nd July?


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Really Scary and anxious moments ... I just have 60 points.. Applied on 1st July


DO NOT WORRY about points buddy, 60 or 70 or even 80 points does not mean anything at this stage, the chances of getting invite from a state is not dependent at all on the points. it just qualifying or not, black or white. i know wait is killing but cheer up and start preparing for visa application


----------



## Future_ozzy

Skill select will say "Invited "

SA Application status - Approved

This will be the status once we are invited to apply for Visa.


----------



## mom2aleesya

msdaus said:


> Hi, 2:30 AM Adelaide time? Application submission time? 1st July or 2nd July?


Exactly, it was 2nd July.


----------



## nandhini1682

besthar said:


> I have my doubts ... Typically PCC's are valid for 6 months, you can re-apply in October 2014, this is an ideal time for you to have a PCC ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


HI,
From bangalore too.my husband is the main applicant.i do all the follow-ups online & research online.His occupation is ICT sales represenattive-225213. We have applied for visa..in the process of uploading docs.
May be we can share info.help each other in case of doubts.


----------



## besthar

nandhini1682 said:


> HI,
> From bangalore too.my husband is the main applicant.i do all the follow-ups online & research online.His occupation is ICT sales represenattive-225213. We have applied for visa..in the process of uploading docs.
> May be we can share info.help each other in case of doubts.


Sure no probs ... Shall PM you guys the contact details.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Status update on my case.

Getting all paper work and finances (visa fee) sorted.

Agent says there will be two more stages of review of the visa application at their side ,to ensure all paperwork is correct and then we should go ahead with visa application.

So maybe lodging Visa next week..

I want to do this ASAP,as I think from the day of lodging visa it will take approx 2-3 months for the outcome.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Wishing everyone best of luck with their invites as we approach start of business time in Oz.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87

Future_ozzy said:


> Wishing everyone best of luck with their invites as we approach start of business time in Oz.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi Adil

Firstly congrats for receiving the invite 

I thought we will get invites only on the 2nd & 4th Monday of a month.

I applied on 2nd July for O&M analyst when the occupation was in low availability.

U can refer to my details and my points in my signature below. 

So with this you feel I should be expecting invitation soon ??

Thx
Shabbir


----------



## Ritzagni

*Please confirm*



besthar said:


> Debit card...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


@besthar did you pay via debit card? kindly confirm. Because all other info sources only allow credit cards or likes


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> @besthar did you pay via debit card? kindly confirm. Because all other info sources only allow credit cards or likes


Hi Ritz,

Good Morning. If I am not wrong he paid through AMEX Charge Card.


----------



## Ritzagni

Apeksha S said:


> Hi Ritz,
> 
> Good Morning. If I am not wrong he paid through AMEX Charge Card.


Thanks & Good morning Apeksha, I totally forgot Besthar's post in which he mentioned about Amex charge card, which i guess is a type of credit card only.

I have applied for a travel card with ICICI bank, and they have happily agreed to do so and link with my existing ICICI sav. a/c. The best part is that there are no charges for issuance and even later while visa payment, there would be much lesser extra expenditure than a credit card.


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks & Good morning Apeksha, I totally forgot Besthar's post in which he mentioned about Amex charge card, which i guess is a type of credit card only.
> 
> I have applied for a travel card with ICICI bank, and they have happily agreed to do so and link with my existing ICICI sav. a/c. The best part is that there are no charges for issuance and even later while visa payment, there would be much lesser extra expenditure than a credit card.


Cool!!!! Then you can go ahead with it.


----------



## msdaus

Hi, does anybody get nomination today?


----------



## kevin538

Good Morning Friends,

I wish today we all should get invite..


----------



## msdaus

Yesterday only 1 person got nomination and today nobody yet, it seems processing speed decreases suddenly. Can anyone put some light on it?


----------



## Shreyas

Finally got into long waiting queue of CO allocation  .. Hopefully once last year's backlog clears, processing of applicants after July becomes faster :fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepu

Shreyas said:


> Finally got into long waiting queue of CO allocation  .. Hopefully once last year's backlog clears, processing of applicants after July becomes faster :fingerscrossed:


Good Luck.....


----------



## chennaiite

Meetshabbir87 said:


> Hi Adil
> 
> Firstly congrats for receiving the invite
> 
> I thought we will get invites only on the 2nd & 4th Monday of a month.
> 
> I applied on 2nd July for O&M analyst when the occupation was in low availability.
> 
> U can refer to my details and my points in my signature below.
> 
> So with this you feel I should be expecting invitation soon ??
> 
> Thx
> Shabbir


2nd and 4th monday is only for 189. 

190 invites are processed everyday.

Based on your apply date, you should receive an invitation "anytime now"...

All the best!


----------



## chennaiite

Good luck to everyone who are awaiting invites today!


----------



## deepu

msdaus said:


> Yesterday only 1 person got nomination and today nobody yet, it seems processing speed decreases suddenly. Can anyone put some light on it?


Hey MS

We notice nobody from our occupation code has been invited yet. Though some people including you have applied on 1st July too.


----------



## chennaiite

@ Ritz
@ Apeksha

Whenever you get your travel cards, can you please confirm how many rupees spent vs 1 AUD?

I just need to compare with conversion rates with credit card and travel card.

Citibank is offering double reward points this month for international transactions so it just might be worth it for me to use credit card in spite of surcharge.


----------



## msdaus

deepu said:


> Hey MS
> 
> We notice nobody from our occupation code has been invited yet. Though some people including you have applied on 1st July too.


Actually I got acknowledgement email from SA at 9:51 PM 1st July Bangladesh time, it was 1:21 AM 2nd July South Australia time. Hope it is not any occupation related problems, we might still in the queue. May GOD bless us.


----------



## bhupen008

Today is a very quite day ! Hope to hear some good news soon


----------



## Kingslayer

This week has been silent and scary :-(


----------



## msdaus

Another long fruitless day has passed. Hope to listen good news tomorrow.


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> Finally got into long waiting queue of CO allocation  .. Hopefully once last year's backlog clears, processing of applicants after July becomes faster :fingerscrossed:


So you have lodged the visa. Congrats


----------



## roni chap

Hi,

Are 263111 occupation nominated people getting invites late?
I read something about this on forum that even people who have applied on 1st JULY for this occupation did not get invite still?



Roni


----------



## kevin538

Guys,

SA site, The web page was last updated on the 16th July 2014 and it says Currently processing applications submitted on the 2 July 2014...

Here you go....

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## Nishbhar

Hi Guys. How may of you are completing MCC and PCC before lodging visa? Also, Is it advisable to complete both before lodging?


----------



## Ritzagni

Nishbhar said:


> Hi Guys. How may of you are completing MCC and PCC before lodging visa? Also, Is it advisable to complete both before lodging?


I have already done my and wife's pcc in Apr this year and would upload the same with other docs and would only wait for meds to be asked by CO. May save some time with this.


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> I have already done my and wife's pcc in Apr this year and would upload the same with other docs and would only wait for meds to be asked by CO. May save some time with this.


I'm planning to go for both PCC and Health Checkup this saturday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## msdaus

harilal1977 said:


> thanks buddy... best of luck to u and me too...


In fact they are showing this message since 10-July-2014.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Getting PCC and medicals done after visa application makes sense but most of the people apply for it only when it's asked,as our first entry date depends on PCC /medicals validity period ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vamzzz

Hi All, 

Any update on 149914 occupation.. from those who applied on 1st. I have applied on 2nd and it is still processing


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Dear Expat members, 

I am new to the group, however I am reading this thread from 1st july onwards.Must admit that the information posted here is more than useful.
I have applied for SA SS on 2nd July for the category 149211. Have 60 points overall. Called yesterday on SA helpline number and the operator there confirmed that everything is alright with your application and you should hear a communication from us by next week. Keeping my fingures crossed.. and all the best to you all.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Vamzzz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any update on 149914 occupation.. from those who applied on 1st. I have applied on 2nd and it is still processing


Hi, 

I applied on 1st, still awaiting nomination.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Hi, 

Humbly requesting all the new members to this thread to provide pertinent information to Apeksha regarding occupancy date of applying or request rights to modify the SS tracker. 

It will help us all in long rung, even after our SS have been approved. 

Requesting all to coordinate and cooperate. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## kevin538

ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear Expat members,
> 
> I am new to the group, however I am reading this thread from 1st july onwards.Must admit that the information posted here is more than useful.
> I have applied for SA SS on 2nd July for the category 149211. Have 60 points overall. Called yesterday on SA helpline number and the operator there confirmed that everything is alright with your application and you should hear a communication from us by next week. Keeping my fingures crossed.. and all the best to you all.


Many thanks for this useful information, Hope we all get invite soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> congrats..
> 
> i have question for PCC ...is does passport office need any paper ...from us or we just need to apply for pcc online and how much time take for pcc


You may be issued the PCC on your appoinment day at PSK if your current address is the same as that on the passport. If it is not, give your true current address ONLY as if try to save time by giving your old passport address you may find yourself in big police trouble. timeline after appointment day is around 1-2 weeks. Only address proof and passport copy is required for pcc. Further info can be found at Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva


----------



## Crucibond

Guys, 

I did not inform you guys about this. The last time i called them (Last week tuesday) They told me that in the first two days they received 700 SS applications. Normally they only receive 20 a day. This is causing a delay. I pity those who applied in the second week of july. Its going to take a long long time.


----------



## msdaus

Hi all, i got the invitation. Yahooooo... My application was reached 1:21 am 2nd july south australian time. Keep me in your prayer.


----------



## Apeksha S

msdaus said:


> Hi all, i got the invitation. Yahooooo... My application was reached 1:21 am 2nd july south australian time. Keep me in your prayer.


Congratulations!!!!! Enjoy your day  All the best for further processing..


----------



## Apeksha S

Shreyas said:


> I'm planning to go for both PCC and Health Checkup this saturday :fingerscrossed:


Hi Shreya, Congrats for lodging your Visa... i have a small doubt.. as per the 'My health declarations' on immi.gov.au 

Important things to remember
If you choose to use the My Health Declarations service, you will need to agree to our Terms and Conditions for using the system.

Note:

you should not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged your visa application as it will slow down the processing of your visa application
this service is for individuals who have not yet lodged a visa application
you must hold a valid passport in order to use this service
it is designed for individuals who want to complete their health examinations electronically before lodging their visa application
you should read the advice provided on the our website about visa processing times and validity periods of Australian health examinations before using My Health Declarations
using My Health Declarations does not guarantee faster health processing or electronic health processing





So, it says once you lodge your visa we are not supposed to go for health declaration unless case officer gives us HAP ID. Not sure going for a medicals is a right procedure after lodging the visa.. 

Please do let us know if you have any updates?


----------



## deepu

msdaus said:


> Hi all, i got the invitation. Yahooooo... My application was reached 1:21 am 2nd july south australian time. Keep me in your prayer.




Congrats Brother and thanks you have brought some relief....... Good Luck.....


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats msdaus.....

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> Hi all, i got the invitation. Yahooooo... My application was reached 1:21 am 2nd july south australian time. Keep me in your prayer.


WOW, that's great news brother. Heartiest congratulations. All the best for for the last lap of the race.


----------



## ashish3116

ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear Expat members,
> 
> I am new to the group, however I am reading this thread from 1st july onwards.Must admit that the information posted here is more than useful.
> I have applied for SA SS on 2nd July for the category 149211. Have 60 points overall. Called yesterday on SA helpline number and the operator there confirmed that everything is alright with your application and you should hear a communication from us by next week. Keeping my fingures crossed.. and all the best to you all.




-------------


Lucky you, this skill 149211 got filled the same day and is not available anymore..


----------



## nandhini1682

Apeksha S said:


> Hi Shreya, Congrats for lodging your Visa... i have a small doubt.. as per the 'My health declarations' on immi.gov.au
> 
> Important things to remember
> If you choose to use the My Health Declarations service, you will need to agree to our Terms and Conditions for using the system.
> 
> Note:
> 
> you should not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged your visa application as it will slow down the processing of your visa application
> this service is for individuals who have not yet lodged a visa application
> you must hold a valid passport in order to use this service
> it is designed for individuals who want to complete their health examinations electronically before lodging their visa application
> you should read the advice provided on the our website about visa processing times and validity periods of Australian health examinations before using My Health Declarations
> using My Health Declarations does not guarantee faster health processing or electronic health processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it says once you lodge your visa we are not supposed to go for health declaration unless case officer gives us HAP ID. Not sure going for a medicals is a right procedure after lodging the visa..
> 
> Please do let us know if you have any updates?


Case officer does not give a HAP ID.u will see a link that says
ORGANISE MY HEALTH..this will appear on r page where u see details abt uploaded doc n all that.there will b a link below each persons details.wen this link appears,click on it,fill the forms that pop-up n proceed.once u complete the form, the system will automatically generate a letter with a HAP ID for each applicant.
we have been thru this already.
hope this helps.


----------



## Shreyas

Apeksha S said:


> Hi Shreya, Congrats for lodging your Visa... i have a small doubt.. as per the 'My health declarations' on immi.gov.au
> 
> Important things to remember
> If you choose to use the My Health Declarations service, you will need to agree to our Terms and Conditions for using the system.
> 
> Note:
> 
> you should not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged your visa application as it will slow down the processing of your visa application
> this service is for individuals who have not yet lodged a visa application
> you must hold a valid passport in order to use this service
> it is designed for individuals who want to complete their health examinations electronically before lodging their visa application
> you should read the advice provided on the our website about visa processing times and validity periods of Australian health examinations before using My Health Declarations
> using My Health Declarations does not guarantee faster health processing or electronic health processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it says once you lodge your visa we are not supposed to go for health declaration unless case officer gives us HAP ID. Not sure going for a medicals is a right procedure after lodging the visa..
> 
> Please do let us know if you have any updates?


Apeksha, CO is not going to give you HAP ID. When you click on "Organise your health checkup" it will ask your self declaration for if you had any medical conditions like TB, HIV etc.. and for most of it (in normal case All of them) you will select NO (radio button). 
Once you submit it you will be provided with your HAP ID, and you can print that letter as you are supposed to carry it with you. In case of other migrating applicant you will need to follow the same procedure. You can do this anytime and can take appointment to authorized centers in your city any day. 

- Shreyas


----------



## Shreyas

msdaus said:


> Hi all, i got the invitation. Yahooooo... My application was reached 1:21 am 2nd july south australian time. Keep me in your prayer.


Congrats buddy.. welcome to the club


----------



## gary31

msdaus said:


> Hi all, i got the invitation. Yahooooo... My application was reached 1:21 am 2nd july south australian time. Keep me in your prayer.


Congrats buddy 
All the best for speedy visa


----------



## duru

msdaus said:


> Hi all, i got the invitation. Yahooooo... My application was reached 1:21 am 2nd july south australian time. Keep me in your prayer.


Congrats and all the best for the rest of your visa process. 
This good news also made us cheer up


----------



## Addy11

duru, please update your signature and give details to apeksha for adding to google doc.



duru said:


> Congrats and all the best for the rest of your visa process.
> This good news also made us cheer up


----------



## duru

Hi,
Actually i am currently connected via mobile.
As soon as i arrive office I will ( its morning in my local time)
Btw, I applied on 2nd July for SA SS as ICT project manager with 60 points.


----------



## Apeksha S

Addy11 said:


> duru, please update your signature and give details to apeksha for adding to google doc.



Thanks Addy for reiterating...


----------



## Apeksha S

duru said:


> Hi,
> Actually i am currently connected via mobile.
> As soon as i arrive office I will ( its morning in my local time)
> Btw, I applied on 2nd July for SA SS as ICT project manager with 60 points.


Thank you duru.. Tracker is updated. Link for the tracker is SS Tracker


----------



## kevin538

Hi Anybody is luck today....


----------



## duru

Apeksha S said:


> Thank you duru.. Tracker is updated. Link for the tracker is
> 
> Hi
> I checked the file and i think someone add my name, occupation and
> SS application date to the file.


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> any idea buddy..
> 
> main applicant is 3 months pregnant can we ask for medical waiver...apart from this we have our medical done for tb and hiv...before ( 6months)
> 
> i see in this forum some one wrote about the medical waiver....


I Hope there should be separate medicals during Pregnancy, 

Go thru the below site, you will find the answers I remember that I have read about this.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6179.html#post4629401


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Hey Ashish..

Goodto hear from you.. Did you manage to apply??


----------



## kevin538

Hey lal - Hope this would be useful, please check this out.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Search/Pages/Results.aspx?k=medical for Pregnant women


----------



## chennaiite

msdaus said:


> Hi all, i got the invitation. Yahooooo... My application was reached 1:21 am 2nd july south australian time. Keep me in your prayer.


Congrats MS! cheers and good luck with visa lodging!


----------



## Apeksha S

duru said:


> Apeksha S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you duru.. Tracker is updated. Link for the tracker is
> 
> Hi
> I checked the file and i think someone add my name, occupation and
> SS application date to the file.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ritzagni

duru said:


> Apeksha S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you duru.. Tracker is updated. Link for the tracker is
> 
> Hi
> I checked the file and i think someone add my name, occupation and
> SS application date to the file.
> 
> 
> 
> Apeksha did that, she's the administrator here :mod:
Click to expand...


----------



## bhupen008

Can you please give me the Link of tracker ? Plzz .thnxx


----------



## Shreyas

bhupen008 said:


> Can you please give me the Link of tracker ? Plzz .thnxx


You can find it 2 posts back, just above Apeksha's signature


----------



## roni chap

Hi ,


I received my invite today for 263111

I had applied on 2nd july.



Roni..


----------



## Addy11

Congrats, looks like they're onto 2nd July applicants now?



roni chap said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I received my invite today for 263111
> 
> I had applied on 2nd july.
> 
> 
> 
> Roni..


----------



## gary31

roni chap said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I received my invite today for 263111
> 
> I had applied on 2nd july.
> 
> 
> 
> Roni..


Congrats Roni

I am eager to write the same.


----------



## bhupen008

Shreyas said:


> You can find it 2 posts back, just above Apeksha's signature


Thanks  .


----------



## bhupen008

gary31 said:


> Congrats Roni I am eager to write the same.


@Roni : congrats mare ! 

Anybody with code 261111 and applied on 2nd of July got an invite ?  . 

Thnxxx


----------



## Ritzagni

roni chap said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I received my invite today for 263111
> 
> I had applied on 2nd july.
> 
> Roni..


Congratulations Roni


----------



## Shreyas

roni chap said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I received my invite today for 263111
> 
> I had applied on 2nd july.
> 
> 
> 
> Roni..


Congo roni


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> duru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apeksha did that, she's the administrator here :mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ritz!!!
> 
> I have given access to few people. I dont know email id of everyone here  so I have to wait for a access request from you guys through your email id's... So who ever is doing that I am giving the access.
Click to expand...


----------



## Apeksha S

roni chap said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I received my invite today for 263111
> 
> I had applied on 2nd july.
> 
> 
> 
> Roni..



Hi Roni,

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Count me in guys.. I got an invitation today.


----------



## bhupen008

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Count me in guys.. I got an invitation today.


Wow cooool . Many congrats dude !


----------



## kevin538

roni chap said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I received my invite today for 263111
> 
> I had applied on 2nd july.
> 
> 
> 
> Roni..


Congrats Buddy..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

bhupen008 said:


> Wow cooool . Many congrats dude !


Thanks brother


----------



## kevin538

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Count me in guys.. I got an invitation today.


Many congrats Deep


----------



## lakshay.vikas

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Count me in guys.. I got an invitation today.


Congrats deepslogin. U were waiting since long..Patience pays..

Sent from my S4 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

kevin538 said:


> Many congrats Deep


Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats deepslogin. U were waiting since long..Patience pays..
> 
> Sent from my S4 using Expat Forum


Thanks dear... Now the real wait game starts 

Wishing everyone best of luck with their nominations and visa applications


----------



## Apeksha S

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Count me in guys.. I got an invitation today.


Hearty Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Apeksha S said:


> Hearty Congratulations!!!!


Thanks Apeksha..


----------



## chsekharbabu

roni chap said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I received my invite today for 263111
> 
> I had applied on 2nd july.
> 
> 
> 
> Roni..


Congrats Dude and hope you complete the entire process smoothly.


----------



## deepu

Hey hey hey..........Ladies and Gentleman........... Guess what..... Here comes my ITA for subclass 190....... Thank you Lord for this Blessing and all the Blessings......... Good Luck to everyone waiting................


----------



## gary31

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Count me in guys.. I got an invitation today.


Congrats deep. all the best for next stage.


----------



## gary31

deepu said:


> Hey hey hey..........Ladies and Gentleman........... Guess what..... Here comes my ITA for subclass 190....... Thank you Lord for this Blessing and all the Blessings......... Good Luck to everyone waiting................


 good going brother


----------



## lakshay.vikas

deepu said:


> Hey hey hey..........Ladies and Gentleman........... Guess what..... Here comes my ITA for subclass 190....... Thank you Lord for this Blessing and all the Blessings......... Good Luck to everyone waiting................


Congrats deepu..All the best for next step..


----------



## zameh

Congrats deepu, when did you submit ?


----------



## duru

Congrats deepu and deepslogin. All the best for you and good luck for all of us waiting.


----------



## Apeksha S

deepu said:


> Hey hey hey..........Ladies and Gentleman........... Guess what..... Here comes my ITA for subclass 190....... Thank you Lord for this Blessing and all the Blessings......... Good Luck to everyone waiting................


Congrats Deepu!!!


----------



## bhupen008

deepu said:


> Hey hey hey..........Ladies and Gentleman........... Guess what..... Here comes my ITA for subclass 190....... Thank you Lord for this Blessing and all the Blessings......... Good Luck to everyone waiting................


Many congrats and all the best ! ))))) enjoy the weekend !


----------



## deepu

Thanks everyone for your WISHES.... Good Luck to everyone......


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Count me in guys.. I got an invitation today.


Congrats buddy


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Congrats Deepu !! For the benefit of the group, what time (IST) did you apply for SA SS. Also at what time did you receive your cherished mail??


----------



## kevin538

deepu said:


> Hey hey hey..........Ladies and Gentleman........... Guess what..... Here comes my ITA for subclass 190....... Thank you Lord for this Blessing and all the Blessings......... Good Luck to everyone waiting................


Hey Congrats Deepu enjoy the weekend.


----------



## chris5550

Got my Invitation yesterday!


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Congrats*

Hi,

Congrats to all who have got the invites...

I am still waiting:fingerscrossed:

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

chris5550 said:


> Got my Invitation yesterday!


Congrats chris.. I hv rcvd my approval too.. Rcvd invitation also..
Thanks to god and all of u..


----------



## Ritzagni

Apeksha S said:


> Ritzagni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ritz!!!
> 
> I have given access to few people. I dont know email id of everyone here  so I have to wait for a access request from you guys through your email id's... So who ever is doing that I am giving the access.
> 
> 
> 
> OK Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Ritzagni

deepu said:


> Hey hey hey..........Ladies and Gentleman........... Guess what..... Here comes my ITA for subclass 190....... Thank you Lord for this Blessing and all the Blessings......... Good Luck to everyone waiting................


Thats great news, Go party, before you lodge visa, then another when lodged, then another when granted..........:hat:


----------



## Ritzagni

chris5550 said:


> Got my Invitation yesterday!


That's great Chris, all the very best for lodging and grant


----------



## Apeksha S

Hi Friends,

My husband was in oman for 21 days twice on project. Do we have to get a PCC from oman??


----------



## Apeksha S

Hello Everyone,


I received Invitation just now!!!! All the best for the remaining who are in the queue..


----------



## Nishbhar

Hi All... Happy to say the golden words. 'Got my invite' just now!! Super happy and all the best to everyone waiting.


----------



## Ritzagni

Apeksha S said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My husband was in oman for 21 days twice on project. Do we have to get a PCC from oman??


Nope


----------



## Ritzagni

*Awesome*



Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I received Invitation just now!!!! All the best for the remaining who are in the queue..


That's super awesome news Apeksha, Congratulations, real looong wait but totally worthy relief.

I think now our entire active group of 1st July is on the other side of fence, a lot of work is still to be done but yes we can now say bye to the rat race against time. 2 months is pretty good amount of time


----------



## Ritzagni

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All... Happy to say the golden words. 'Got my invite' just now!! Super happy and all the best to everyone waiting.


Congratulations mate :hat:


----------



## Kingslayer

Congrats to everyone who got the invite


----------



## duru

Hi all,
I woke up and logged in to the forum and saw many good news from many of you.
That is great
Congrats to all who got invite and lodge visa


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Dear Friends,

I received my invitation too... 

All the best to everyone still waiting. I pray to god that you all to get the invitation soon.


----------



## duru

Wauuv it's raining invitation today
Congrats congrats many heartly congrats to you..
Is the SS tracker updated? As far as i see,5 or 6
Of 2 nd july applicants are left and waiting. 
Hope, we will get it soon all


----------



## Shreyas

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Count me in guys.. I got an invitation today.


Nice to see you join the wagon  .. Real wait-session begins now


----------



## Shreyas

deepu said:


> Hey hey hey..........Ladies and Gentleman........... Guess what..... Here comes my ITA for subclass 190....... Thank you Lord for this Blessing and all the Blessings......... Good Luck to everyone waiting................


Congrats deepu.. best wishes for lodging and waiting


----------



## Shreyas

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I received Invitation just now!!!! All the best for the remaining who are in the queue..


Yaay.. :nod: congrats.. welcome to the wagon. Lodge visa application soon and join the wait-session. 

And your husband definitely doesn't need PCC for 21 days stay as it is only required if one has stayed over 12 months. 
However, during visa application there is a section where you can mention about your small overseas stay if you wish. E.g. I went to Dubai for a month in 2008, and I have mentioned To-From period and the place of my stay in the application, only because there will be entry in the passport. Just to be honest


----------



## Shreyas

ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my invitation too...
> 
> All the best to everyone still waiting. I pray to god that you all to get the invitation soon.


Congrats, and best wishes for further process.


----------



## Addy11

great news! congrats to everyone who got it.

Fantastic Friday so far


----------



## Apeksha S

Shreyas said:


> Yaay.. :nod: congrats.. welcome to the wagon. Lodge visa application soon and join the wait-session.
> 
> And your husband definitely doesn't need PCC for 21 days stay as it is only required if one has stayed over 12 months.
> However, during visa application there is a section where you can mention about your small overseas stay if you wish. E.g. I went to Dubai for a month in 2008, and I have mentioned To-From period and the place of my stay in the application, only because there will be entry in the passport. Just to be honest


Thanks alot shreya!! I am super excited to join you guyz 


And regarding PCC , if 12 months is the case.. Then I stayed in Australia for about 11 months. Even in my case PCC from Australia is not required right? but my husband stayed in Australia for 12 months... not continuously though ( 11 months at a stretch and 1 month later) So do we have to get a PCC for him??


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> That's super awesome news Apeksha, Congratulations, real looong wait but totally worthy relief.
> 
> I think now our entire active group of 1st July is on the other side of fence, a lot of work is still to be done but yes we can now say bye to the rat race against time. 2 months is pretty good amount of time


Thank you so much Ritz. I am loving this forum and the people in it. You guyz are amazing and super spontaneous in replying to the queries..

We will continue the rest of our journey with the same cooperation.


----------



## Addy11

Quick Question:

I need to do a PCC for my wife who's lived in the uk for a few years. I have already sent her application for the uk pcc, and hope to get it say next week. My state sponsorship is still in process & there might be a chance that pcc comes before the ss invitation. Will this be a problem? 

I'm asking cuz I've heard that date of PCC should be as recent as possible after submitting visa application & that it dictates date of first arrival after grant. Is that true? I went ahead with uk pcc since 1) I thought it might have a long lead time with international courier etc & 2) she has returned from the uk back to india for good in 2012 so technically her uk records won't change anyway.

Please advise.


----------



## Shreyas

Apeksha S said:


> And regarding PCC , if 12 months is the case.. Then I stayed in Australia for about 11 months. Even in my case PCC from Australia is not required right? but my husband stayed in Australia for 12 months... not continuously though ( 11 months at a stretch and 1 month later) So do we have to get a PCC for him??


From whatever I have read in this whole process since last few motnhs, I'm afraid your husband might need to get PCC from Aus. Because the the stay of the person in the country need not be at a stretch. It is a "*Total of one year or more* in the last 10 years". Although, there is no harm sending an email and confirm it from the authorities. 

-Shreyas


----------



## Shreyas

Addy11 said:


> Quick Question:
> I'm asking cuz I've heard that date of PCC should be as recent as possible after submitting visa application & that it dictates date of first arrival after grant. Is that true? I went ahead with uk pcc since 1) I thought it might have a long lead time with international courier etc & 2) she has returned from the uk back to india for good in 2012 so technically her uk records won't change anyway.
> 
> Please advise.


As far as validity is concerned I don't see any harm getting PCC before getting an invite. As quoted on immi website "For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."
And yes, PCC along with Health Checkup date dictates the date of first arrival, generally 12 month from the date they were carried out. 
But then again, I would have done the same in your case, getting pcc from uk, as it might take long in worst case. And I would not like to wait for my CO to ask for PCC or Medical and then begin the process and delay my grant, just to delay the first entry day a few months back


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congratulations to all who got their invites today !!!

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats chris.. I hv rcvd my approval too.. Rcvd invitation also..
> Thanks to god and all of u..


Congratulations Lakshya!!!


----------



## Addy11

Thanks Shreyas.

I'm going to do an Indian PCC anyway for my wife and me once the CO asks me to get it done. So date of PCC considered for travel will be the Indian one, right? 




Shreyas said:


> As far as validity is concerned I don't see any harm getting PCC before getting an invite. As quoted on immi website "For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."
> And yes, PCC along with Health Checkup date dictates the date of first arrival, generally 12 month from the date they were carried out.
> But then again, I would have done the same in your case, getting pcc from uk, as it might take long in worst case. And I would not like to wait for my CO to ask for PCC or Medical and then begin the process and delay my grant, just to delay the first entry day a few months back


----------



## Ritzagni

ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my invitation too...
> 
> All the best to everyone still waiting. I pray to god that you all to get the invitation soon.


Congratulations!!


----------



## kevin538

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I received Invitation just now!!!! All the best for the remaining who are in the queue..


Congrats and wish you all the best for your future oz life...


----------



## kevin538

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All... Happy to say the golden words. 'Got my invite' just now!! Super happy and all the best to everyone waiting.


Congratulations Nishbhar all the best.


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Thanks Shreyas.
> 
> I'm going to do an Indian PCC anyway for my wife and me once the CO asks me to get it done. So date of PCC considered for travel will be the Indian one, right?


I second Shreyas moreover who wants to delay going OZ,


----------



## Addy11

Ya but can you please answer the question about which date will be considered in case of PCC for 2 countries for my dependant?



Ritzagni said:


> I second Shreyas moreover who wants to delay going OZ,


----------



## mom2aleesya

Hi all.

I need your help for this question in the immi online application form:

Employment history- Is this employment related to the nominated position?

Do we need to separate based on ACS result, means 2 years deduction as not related and the rest after that are related.

Thanks a lot.

Cheers.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I need your help for this question in the immi online application form:
> 
> Employment history- Is this employment related to the nominated position?
> 
> Do we need to separate based on ACS result, means 2 years deduction as not related and the rest after that are related.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes Mommy .


----------



## zameh

Congratulations to all who received the golden mail today.

Please indicate when u lodged sa application so we can keep track of the progress.


----------



## kevin538

Dear 2611 applicants

Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	out-off 1620, 67 got grant...


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hey I have different take on this ... I reckon when they ask if the employment is related to nominated position we need to update all employment related to nominated occupation and DIBP will do rest of the stuff..

Because no matter how many years of exp u have in nominated occupation assessment Authority will consider from last year's from date of assessment.. That does not mean you cannot say the other employment is assessed as non relevant.. You will get points for total employment in nominated occupation ...assessment letter is just yo confirm If the person qualifies at minimum level

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Last 5 years exp

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

here you go..

SkillSelect


----------



## Ritzagni

Dear all,

Any idea, what all tests are done in Meds, is ECG a standard part of it? Please opine, its urgent


----------



## maq_qatar

harilal1977 said:


> any idea...
> 
> those got there invitation ..all are on 14th july .....next invitation will be on 28th july....not before that.....is this correct
> 
> or any day we can get invitation ??


These dates are for visa 189 not 190

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

Ritzagni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Any idea, what all tests are done in Meds, is ECG a standard part of it? Please opine, its urgent


Blood test
Urine test
Chest x-ray
Physical examination like weight, hight, eyes, BP, throat, skin marks if any.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> my occupation not in the list...management consultant....is other way to see. any idea buddy


wts your occupation code ???


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> 224711-management consultant


this occupation is listed only in CSOL, please follow the link for more information..

Skilled Occupations Lists

Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL)

The current Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) is relevant for applicants for:

points-based skilled migration who are nominated by a state or territory government agency under a State Migration Plan
the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS), who must have been nominated by an Australian employer to fill a position in an occupation that appears in the CSOL
the Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457)
the Training and Research visa (subclass 402).


----------



## Shreyas

Addy11 said:


> Ya but can you please answer the question about which date will be considered in case of PCC for 2 countries for my dependant?


Addy, it sounds like you want to go to Australia as late as you can after getting grant  
Anyways, I believe that it has to be your current PCC, because using date from previous PCC doesn't make sense as somebody could have stayed 1 year in another country 5-6 years back. So it is just for a clean record. Only current PCC's date of issue should be taken into account.


----------



## chennaiite

kevin538 said:


> Dear 2611 applicants
> 
> Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year
> 
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	out-off 1620, 67 got grant...


were you able to see cut off points and DOE?

Im trying to view now but page is not accessible


----------



## chennaiite

congrats to everyone who got their invites today.

Specially apeksha for managing the tracker.

Cheers guys!


----------



## kevin538

chennaiite said:


> were you able to see cut off points and DOE?
> 
> Im trying to view now but page is not accessible


yes the site is not accessible now..

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/14-july-2014.aspx


hopefully will get these information by tomorrow max..


----------



## Addy11

Thanks for confirming.

Yes, I'd like to have as much breathing space as possible so I can sort out things like accommodation, jobs etc 



Shreyas said:


> Addy, it sounds like you want to go to Australia as late as you can after getting grant
> Anyways, I believe that it has to be your current PCC, because using date from previous PCC doesn't make sense as somebody could have stayed 1 year in another country 5-6 years back. So it is just for a clean record. Only current PCC's date of issue should be taken into account.


----------



## Apeksha S

chennaiite said:


> congrats to everyone who got their invites today.
> 
> Specially apeksha for managing the tracker.
> 
> Cheers guys!


Thank you.  Next time when I come to Chennai I will give you a izza: party.


----------



## chennaiite

Apeksha S said:


> Thank you.  Next time when I come to Chennai I will give you a izza: party.


Make sure you come before I move to Sydney! (or may be Adelaide  )


----------



## Abbasids

*Invitation received*

Hi All, 

i have been a silent spectator of this forum but i benefited greatly from the comments and ongoing discussions on the forum . I am glad to share that I have received Invitation from SS to lodge application today . 

Thanks once again for your valuable contributions on this forum .

Regards


----------



## kevin538

Abbasids said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have been a silent spectator of this forum but i benefited greatly from the comments and ongoing discussions on the forum . I am glad to share that I have received Invitation from SS to lodge application today .
> 
> Thanks once again for your valuable contributions on this forum .
> 
> Regards



Hey Salam, Mabrook, an many congratulations for the invite.

Kindly share your occupation code and the date, time you have applied for SS..


----------



## maq_qatar

harilal1977 said:


> i got this point after talked with my consultant...we can receive approval from SA visa application any day but EOI will only send invitation on 2nd and 4th monday of every month..for both 180/190
> 
> thanks buddy
> 
> buddy can u help me out for 2 more question
> 
> medical-my wife (main applicant) is 3 month pregnant ...i spoke who does medical for for Australia ...they told me its depends on gynecologist ...she can do x -ray with some protection .....or wait till baby is born ----whats ur thinking
> 
> pcc-dependent worked in 5 years in abroad...but last 5 years in India...now i have renewed passport...is this ok not to show any previous travel history or work in abroad.....my consultant say its ok...dont declare-----whats ur say


Buddy i would never advice you for xray of your pregnant wife, why you want to take risk of your unborb baby? You can write your co about pregancy they will wait till delivery this is normal.

Again i would suggest you not to hide anything..be true.. be confident what you are claiming. Random checks also happen in many cases.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

So if you're applying in subclass 190 category, the invite from DIBP can come on any day, right?

And that's the same email everyone who has got a +ve ss has received, right?




maq_qatar said:


> These dates are for visa 189 not 190
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

do the dates apply for 190 also? or only for 189?



harilal1977 said:


> i got this point after talked with my consultant...we can receive approval from SA visa application any day but EOI will only send invitation on 2nd and 4th monday of every month..for both 180/190


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> my occupation not in the list...management consultant....is other way to see. any idea buddy


Skillselect ceilings are for 189, not for state nominated 190 visa, relax


----------



## Ritzagni

maq_qatar said:


> Blood test
> Urine test
> Chest x-ray
> Physical examination like weight, hight, eyes, BP, throat, skin marks if any.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks Maq_qatar, please let me know about ecg, is it a part of primary med?


----------



## Abbasids

kevin538 said:


> Hey Salam, Mabrook, an many congratulations for the invite.
> 
> Kindly share your occupation code and the date, time you have applied for SS..


Hi Kevin Wsalam and Khair Mubarak 

Following are the timelines and other details

ICT Business Analyst - 261111 | IELTS: 7.5 (07/06/14) | ACS: +ve on 03/02/14 | EOI: 1 july 2014 (60/65 SA SS) | SA Invite: 18/07/14 | Visa 189/190: ???


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats chris.. I hv rcvd my approval too.. Rcvd invitation also..
> Thanks to god and all of u..


Congrats Lakshay !!!!


----------



## gary31

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I received Invitation just now!!!! All the best for the remaining who are in the queue..


Congrats a lot, Wish u all the best


----------



## gary31

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All... Happy to say the golden words. 'Got my invite' just now!! Super happy and all the best to everyone waiting.


Hey Nishbhar

Happy for u, So T&D has start getting invites

Everyone - please include me in your prayers as well


----------



## maq_qatar

Addy11 said:


> So if you're applying in subclass 190 category, the invite from DIBP can come on any day, right?
> 
> And that's the same email everyone who has got a +ve ss has received, right?


Right any working day

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks Maq_qatar, please let me know about ecg, is it a part of primary med?


No

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

harilal1977 said:


> medical is ok buddy we can wait...but for pcc im worried


You can start your pcc process you have minimum 6 month if you wait for medical.

What is the issue can you explain a bit?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

Addy11 said:


> So if you're applying in subclass 190 category, the invite from DIBP can come on any day, right?
> 
> And that's the same email everyone who has got a +ve ss has received, right?


That's correct.


----------



## bhupen008

Let me join the party too . Got my invite today ! 
Hurray ! )))


----------



## chennaiite

bhupen008 said:


> Let me join the party too . Got my invite today !
> Hurray ! )))


Congrats Bhupen! I knew all of us are going through! 

I think we should also look for homes in same neighborhood! ;-)


----------



## bhupen008

chennaiite said:


> Congrats Bhupen! I knew all of us are going through! I think we should also look for homes in same neighborhood! ;-)


Hahaha , I don't see why we should not !  . 

By the way , what is the process from here ?


----------



## zameh

Hey all,
Any one received invitation who applied on 3rd ?


----------



## OZdownunder

zameh said:


> Hey all,
> Any one received invitation who applied on 3rd ?


I guess not, they are still processing 2nd July applications.


----------



## Nishbhar

gary31 said:


> Hey Nishbhar
> 
> Happy for u, So T&D has start getting invites
> 
> Everyone - please include me in your prayers as well


Thanks Gary! Yes T &D applicants have indeed started getting invites. Wishing everyone all the best for the ensuing eVisa process which is almost the last challenge before the golden GRANT!


----------



## OZdownunder

May be next week they will start sending out invites to 3rd july applicants.


----------



## Shreyas

bhupen008 said:


> Let me join the party too . Got my invite today !
> Hurray ! )))


Congrats Bhupen


----------



## kevin538

bhupen008 said:


> Let me join the party too . Got my invite today !
> Hurray ! )))


Hey Bhupen, Congrats bro you have waited for quiet some time, all the best for your future endeavors..


----------



## bhupen008

Shreyas said:


> Congrats Bhupen


 thanks a lot .. Now the half battle is there to fight  . Keep in touch


----------



## bhupen008

kevin538 said:


> Hey Bhupen, Congrats bro you have waited for quiet some time, all the best for your future endeavors..


Lol ... Kind of .... I was bit tensed already ...but thank got I got it today .. What a good day to get it ....
Let's keep in touch and may be we can all do get together once we will be there )))))


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats Bhupen & Apeksha ...

I can imagine how relieved you must be feeling now..

We still have to cover the last lap - the most imp one ..

All the best everyone .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Meetshabbir87

Guys,

Before applying for Visa should I get my PCC & MCC done or after applying for Visa ?


----------



## babajani

Dear Shabbir 

You will only be able to do your medicals once you have lodged your application and paid the fee. Lodge your application and at the same time start the process of obtaining the PCC. It wont matter if you get it before or after you lodge your application.
Hope it helps


----------



## babajani

and yes for the thread members

My brother has got his invite from SA today for ICT BA. He applied on 02 July.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Hey Nishbhar
> 
> Happy for u, So T&D has start getting invites
> 
> Everyone - please include me in your prayers as well


Congrats nishbhar...
Yes gary. 2 T&D got invitations for the day. Great.. waiting for your one now.. All the best..


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> co ???


CO = Case Officer, the person who decides on your visa application on the basis of documents submitted


----------



## zameh

It seems who applied on 2nd are more than who applied on 1st !


----------



## Ritzagni

bhupen008 said:


> thanks a lot .. Now the half battle is there to fight  . Keep in touch


Congrats dear, I hope I am not the last one to do so


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats nishbhar...
> Yes gary. 2 T&D got invitations for the day. Great.. waiting for your one now.. All the best..


Thanks a lot buddy

I wish a quick grant for all of us


----------



## Nishbhar

harilal1977 said:


> query
> 
> when SNOL ( SA) approved or granted ....are they send any mail ...or its just its mention granted or approved on log in page


They do both. Send an email as well as your account shows approved.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



Nishbhar said:


> They do both. Send an email as well as your account shows approved.


Hi Nishbhar,

I submitted on 4th, it was then medium availability, will i receive the invite, Any hopes?

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Nishbhar

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Nishbhar,
> 
> I submitted on 4th, it was then medium availability, will i receive the invite, Any hopes?
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hi canchi_mohd. You should received the invite in the next week or two. Don't worry.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



Nishbhar said:


> Hi canchi_mohd. You should received the invite in the next week or two. Don't worry.


Thankyou, I have sent a PM, pls check.


----------



## kevin538

Nishbhar said:


> Hi canchi_mohd. You should received the invite in the next week or two. Don't worry.


hey friends - how about low availability I have applied when my occupation was under low availability


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

kevin538 said:


> hey friends - how about low availability I have applied when my occupation was under low availability


If your application has been submitted with SA migration a day you have 60 or more points the sit back and relax for within 2 weeks you will be having an invitation from DIBP. 

If I were you I would start arranging documents which are to be uploaded and ofcourse the money to be paid for visa fees. 

Sit back, relax... 

Regards. 

DEEP


----------



## msdaus

harilal1977 said:


> thanks
> 
> apart from above EOI will also send u invitation to ur mail id ....after that we can apply for visa ???
> is that true ??


Exactly, EOI will send an email and after login skillselect you will get a button "apply VISA". Cheers....


----------



## Ritzagni

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Nishbhar,
> 
> I submitted on 4th, it was then medium availability, will i receive the invite, Any hopes?
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


100% hope my dear, if your papers are complete and correct which you submitted to SA SS. Medium or low availability doesn't matter at all. If its available then its available, no if no but.


----------



## Ritzagni

Dear Friends,

I have today filed for visa, pheew.

Shall upload documents in next couple of days.

Thanks all,


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have today filed for visa, pheew.
> 
> Shall upload documents in next couple of days.
> 
> Thanks all,


Hi, very good news, congratulations. I will do it tomorrow, keep me in your prayer.


----------



## Future_ozzy

So when we click apply for visa option we are directed to payment option ??

I am also thinking of paying the fees first and uploading the docs later ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shreyas

Future_ozzy said:


> So when we click apply for visa option we are directed to payment option ??
> 
> I am also thinking of paying the fees first and uploading the docs later ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


After filling in all the educational/employment/personal details you will have to make payment. You can upload documents later anytime. Whatever documents you upload, the status for them would change from Required to Received on next day.


----------



## msdaus

Shreyas said:


> After filling in all the educational/employment/personal details you will have to make payment. You can upload documents later anytime. Whatever documents you upload, the status for them would change from Required to Received on next day.


Can we delete\add uploaded documemts?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

msdaus said:


> Can we delete\add uploaded documemts?


We can't delete any documents after uploading those.. Not sure about addition of documents.


----------



## msdaus

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> We can't delete any documents after uploading those.. Not sure about addition of documents.


I have collected all documents related to employment except Bank Salary Statement. So, what should I do? Waiting for Bank Salary Statement or just upload other related documents and upload bank documents once receive?


----------



## andy001

Hi all,

Congratulations to all who got SS !!!

Does one to upload the updated documents like salary slips, bank statement and experience letter or the one uploaded 6 months back during VETASSESS will work?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Ritzagni

*190 Visa Application Procedure 2014*



Future_ozzy said:


> So when we click apply for visa option we are directed to payment option ??
> 
> I am also thinking of paying the fees first and uploading the docs later ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


No 
The following happens:
1. You need to create a new immi.gov username and passord. (bye bye to skillselect)
2. login to immi.gov
3. You are directed to a huge list of questions which you need to fill. Have your EOI sumission pdf ready with you to copy paste again the details for yourself.
4. Keep Dependent details ready with you, passports, education employment history etc (i don't know why they ask even when the primary applicant is not claiming any points for spouse). Stll you need to fill correct and exact info as procedure is procedure.
5. Check details in one pager which appears.
6. You'll be directed to payment page, pay and guess what?
6. You are done and now you may upload the documents at leisure.

:yo:


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> what do u mean by paper ??? i mean which documents....i see only passport ,veteese and Ielts is upload by my consultant (Uploaded)
> 
> rest is just filled in application form..work exp etc
> 
> we have every single paper which suppose to be needed


that's it buddy, relax, its just a matter of time


----------



## rps7654

Guys m worried, applied on 2nd July at night (IST) for 263111 when it was on low avail. My agent says CO has been allotted, so a bit worried now. My Vic SS got rejected in May and it haunts me. 

A question: does it also depends on your CV, I don knw...not feeling gud abt it as most guys with my occupation code have already got Invite. 

all goes to next week now


----------



## maq_qatar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> We can't delete any documents after uploading those.. Not sure about addition of documents.


You can not delete but you can add docs anytime

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Got a question on PCC ..

I have to apply PCC from India and Australia as well. I want to know if I apply Indian PCC now and Australian PCC say after CO asks ...my first entry date would be based on Indian PCC issue date or Indian PCC issue date ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

My bad 

Please read as - would the initial entry date depend on Indian PCC issue date or Australian PCC issue date ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shreyas

Future_ozzy said:


> My bad
> 
> Please read as - would the initial entry date depend on Indian PCC issue date or Australian PCC issue date ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


I'm not actually answering your questions, just stating my opinion 
Date of Aus PCC should be considered as even though you get ppc today, the period was in the past, so it should only be for checking clean record. Whereas, Indian PCC would be treated as your verification of current date, and therefore they should consider that date only.

Then again I'm not sure how they figure the date out. E.g. I got my health checkup done yesterday, but my PCC will take some time as I will first be reissuing my passport as it is going to expire soon and for address change, after that I will go for PCC. So there will be around 1.5 months/2 months gap in Health Checkup and PCC. Which date would they consider !! So its a mystery, unless I read somebody's signature with similar case.


----------



## Shreyas

msdaus said:


> I have collected all documents related to employment except Bank Salary Statement. So, what should I do? Waiting for Bank Salary Statement or just upload other related documents and upload bank documents once receive?


There is no harm in any case. The documents that you will attach will be for a particular matter e.g. educational, identity, work exp. You can upload all other documents now and the status for them will change from "Required" to "Received" after a day, and in for Work Experience you can upload payslips/bank document once you get it. Until then it will remain as "Required". No issues at all.


----------



## msdaus

Hi, all. I have lodged my VISA application today and thus reached to the long waiting queue. Please keep me in your prayer. May Almighty bless all of us.


----------



## Ritzagni

maq_qatar said:


> You can not delete but you can add docs anytime
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi Maq_qatar, 

Can we upload a few documents for a section against one person, like "_Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of_" in one login session and remaining next day or whenever that is arranged. I mean to ask if a section remains open for uploading documents after uploading and logging out once.

Thanks,
Ritesh


----------



## Ritzagni

Dear all,

The explanation against "_Birth or Age, Evidence of_" section says that "_Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register_"
I have a problem here, I am the primary applicant and I do not have a birth certificate, what should I do? What notification can i refer to from Govt. of India. I've heard somewhere that birth registration became mandatory for children born after 1989, can somebody tell where to find that? Would ration card be termed as an equivalent to a family book?

Thanks,


----------



## Nishbhar

Ritzagni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> The explanation against "_Birth or Age, Evidence of_" section says that "_Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register_"
> I have a problem here, I am the primary applicant and I do not have a birth certificate, what should I do? What notification can i refer to from Govt. of India. I've heard somewhere that birth registration became mandatory for children born after 1989, can somebody tell where to find that? Would ration card be termed as an equivalent to a family book?
> 
> Thanks,


You can also provide your secondary school certificate as your evidence of birth or age , right? They state that there.


----------



## maq_qatar

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Maq_qatar,
> 
> Can we upload a few documents for a section against one person, like "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" in one login session and remaining next day or whenever that is arranged. I mean to ask if a section remains open for uploading documents after uploading and logging out once.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritesh


Yes you can upload any time in any category.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

Ritzagni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> The explanation against "Birth or Age, Evidence of" section says that "Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register"
> I have a problem here, I am the primary applicant and I do not have a birth certificate, what should I do? What notification can i refer to from Govt. of India. I've heard somewhere that birth registration became mandatory for children born after 1989, can somebody tell where to find that? Would ration card be termed as an equivalent to a family book?
> 
> Thanks,


If your ration card have family photograph then yes otherwise your secondary school certificate is enough.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vamzzz

Hello all, I got my SA approval on 18th, Applying for VISA today.....


----------



## Vamzzz

Job code 149914 applied for nomination on 2nd .... i hope the next big step go through smoothly..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Vamzzz said:


> Job code 149914 applied for nomination on 2nd .... i hope the next big step go through smoothly..


Congrats Brother, 

We have Same occupation code , Wishing you best of luck for rest of process.


----------



## Vamzzz

To you too Deepslogin. 

I need some general information. While completing my Visa form yest. i needed to key in information of dependents how are non migrating in complete details. was a bit confused at this. Any idea on this.


----------



## rps7654

Lol, erv1 so busy with their Visa lodge that no one even replied to me, anyways I got my Invite today and will apply for Visa in few days.

263111 / ACS +ve Oct'13 / IELTS -March'14 / SA SS : 21st July 





rps7654 said:


> Guys m worried, applied on 2nd July at night (IST) for 263111 when it was on low avail. My agent says CO has been allotted, so a bit worried now. My Vic SS got rejected in May and it haunts me.
> 
> A question: does it also depends on your CV, I don knw...not feeling gud abt it as most guys with my occupation code have already got Invite.
> 
> all goes to next week now


----------



## kevin538

rps7654 said:


> Lol, erv1 so busy with their Visa lodge that no one even replied to me, anyways I got my Invite today and will apply for Visa in few days.
> 
> 263111 / ACS +ve Oct'13 / IELTS -March'14 / SA SS : 21st July


Hey RPS - Congrats first invite for the day...


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> The explanation against "_Birth or Age, Evidence of_" section says that "_Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register_"
> I have a problem here, I am the primary applicant and I do not have a birth certificate, what should I do? What notification can i refer to from Govt. of India. I've heard somewhere that birth registration became mandatory for children born after 1989, can somebody tell where to find that? Would ration card be termed as an equivalent to a family book?
> 
> Thanks,


Ritesh, I have provided School Leaving Certificate. It is alright.


----------



## Kingslayer

Congrats mate !

2nd July night (IST) means 3rd July Australian time.. so I guess they have started processing 3rd July applications..


----------



## Apeksha S

rps7654 said:


> Lol, erv1 so busy with their Visa lodge that no one even replied to me, anyways I got my Invite today and will apply for Visa in few days.
> 
> 263111 / ACS +ve Oct'13 / IELTS -March'14 / SA SS : 21st July


Hey Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Apeksha S

Hello Everyone!!!

Hope all of us had a nice weekend. i have a quick question. Is marriage certificate mandatory while lodging the visa along with Spouse. I do not have a marriage certificate however my husband's name has been added in my Passport as Spouse and My daugher's Passport has both our names as Father and Mother.. Is tthis proof enough or Marriage certificate a mandatory document?


----------



## Kingslayer

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> Hope all of us had a nice weekend. i have a quick question. Is marriage certificate mandatory while lodging the visa along with Spouse. I do not have a marriage certificate however my husband's name has been added in my Passport as Spouse and My daugher's Passport has both our names as Father and Mother.. Is tthis proof enough or Marriage certificate a mandatory document?



I was told that it is a mandatory document. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Its a must as far I know

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shreyas

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> Hope all of us had a nice weekend. i have a quick question. Is marriage certificate mandatory while lodging the visa along with Spouse. I do not have a marriage certificate however my husband's name has been added in my Passport as Spouse and My daugher's Passport has both our names as Father and Mother.. Is tthis proof enough or Marriage certificate a mandatory document?


Oops! As far as I know it Marriage Certificate or some form of Affidavit would be required. You can get it done, I'm sure it won't take long time!


----------



## bonnyboy

Shreyas said:


> Oops! As far as I know it Marriage Certificate or some form of Affidavit would be required. You can get it done, I'm sure it won't take long time!


Yep, it shouldn't take more than a day or two unless you want to register your marriage under special marriage act - Inter caste/Inter religion marriage.


----------



## Nishbhar

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> Hope all of us had a nice weekend. i have a quick question. Is marriage certificate mandatory while lodging the visa along with Spouse. I do not have a marriage certificate however my husband's name has been added in my Passport as Spouse and My daugher's Passport has both our names as Father and Mother.. Is tthis proof enough or Marriage certificate a mandatory document?


Yeah, Marriage certificate is a mandatory document AFAIK. I think you can get it done, shouldn't take more than a day or two.


----------



## zameh

Kingslayer said:


> Congrats mate !
> 
> 2nd July night (IST) means 3rd July Australian time.. so I guess they have started processing 3rd July applications..


On the processing time page, still indicating they are still processing 2nd July applications.


----------



## Kingslayer

zameh said:


> On the processing time page, still indicating they are still processing 2nd July applications.


Yep.. saw that, but that update was done on 16th..


----------



## Ritzagni

Vamzzz said:


> Job code 149914 applied for nomination on 2nd .... i hope the next big step go through smoothly..


Congratulation Vamzzz


----------



## Addy11

List now says updated on 15th :O





Kingslayer said:


> Yep.. saw that, but that update was done on 16th..


----------



## Kingslayer

Addy11 said:


> List now says updated on 15th :O


Hey Addy, not the SNOL update. We were talking about the update on their processing timelines page.


----------



## Addy11

yup, I'm actually following both pages (SNOL & processing times page) and was on the same page as you, until a while back i refreshed the SNOL page and it changed from "current as on 16th" to "current as on 15th"! 




Kingslayer said:


> Hey Addy, not the SNOL update. We were talking about the update on their processing timelines page.


----------



## Kingslayer

I'm hoping all of us get the invite this week :grouphug: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kingslayer

harilal1977 said:


> same here apply on 2nd evening..still waiting


You must get it tomorrow or day after ! All the best.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rock4u

I applied for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer on 03-July, and i am waiting for the invite.

The availability was showing as High on 03-Jul, but curetnly its showing as "Special Conditions Apply 19/7/14". (I could also see that it changed to Medium Availability, Low availability ion this 2 weeks time). Does it mean that when my turn comes up for SS processing in this week, will they consider it under "Special Considitions" (which means no invite i guess)? Pls advise. Thanks


----------



## Kingslayer

Rock4u said:


> I applied for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer on 03-July, and i am waiting for the invite.
> 
> The availability was showing as High on 03-Jul, but curetnly its showing as "Special Conditions Apply 19/7/14". (I could also see that it changed to Medium Availability, Low availability ion this 2 weeks time). Does it mean that when my turn comes up for SS processing in this week, will they consider it under "Special Considitions" (which means no invite i guess)? Pls advise. Thanks


No, You will get your invite..


----------



## Rock4u

Kingslayer said:


> No, You will get your invite..


@Kingslayer
Are you still waiting for your invite or did you get it already?
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Addy11

Just one invite today?


----------



## Kingslayer

Rock4u said:


> @Kingslayer
> Are you still waiting for your invite or did you get it already?
> :fingerscrossed:


No mate, still waiting... But we'l get it. Special Conditions apply is from 17th I guess, whoever applied till then will get the invite


----------



## Ritzagni

Rock4u said:


> I applied for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer on 03-July, and i am waiting for the invite.
> 
> The availability was showing as High on 03-Jul, but curetnly its showing as "Special Conditions Apply 19/7/14". (I could also see that it changed to Medium Availability, Low availability ion this 2 weeks time). Does it mean that when my turn comes up for SS processing in this week, will they consider it under "Special Considitions" (which means no invite i guess)? Pls advise. Thanks


your place was booked when you made an application, whatever happens to the occupation status status is not your concern. Chillax


----------



## Ritzagni

Dear all,

Does anyone know what is upper limit for the Blood pressure before which the case is not 'referred' for further tests? Personal or other's experience,

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## RMG

Applied for EOI on 20th july under 261111, but I noticed today that SA has updated there SNOL list and 261111 availability is shown as "" Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14 ""

So does that mean I am not going to receive Invite ?


----------



## msdaus

RMG said:


> Applied for EOI on 20th july under 261111, but I noticed today that SA has updated there SNOL list and 261111 availability is shown as "" Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14 ""
> 
> So does that mean I am not going to receive Invite ?



Yes, my dear friend. You are going to get the invitation.


----------



## Kingslayer

RMG said:


> Applied for EOI on 20th july under 261111, but I noticed today that SA has updated there SNOL list and 261111 availability is shown as "" Special Conditions Apply 2/7/14 ""
> 
> So does that mean I am not going to receive Invite ?


Applied on 20th July and the list says Spl conditions apply from 2nd July ?? Doesn't sound correct.. are you sure ?


----------



## maq_qatar

Just to update you guy's one of my friend received invitation today morning for SA under 263213 ICT test eng.

He submitted on 2 july around 1 am.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## msdaus

msdaus said:


> Yes, my dear friend. You are going to get the invitation.


Oh, dear RMG. I am sorry, it not possible to submit a special condition occupation without a valid job offer letter from SA. Hence, something is wrong definitely.


----------



## pintuthakkar

Is there any chance for 'Graphic Designer' for South Australia on State sponsorship visa? Any chance to get job from India?


----------



## Kingslayer

Anyone got invites today ??


----------



## msdaus

My wife stayed in India for travelling purpose for more than 1 year within last 10 years. Does she need to provide a police clearance certificate for India? If yes, could you please give me some idea/post links about the process of collecting it from India. 

Please suggest me, please.


----------



## Kingslayer

msdaus said:


> My wife stayed in India for travelling purpose for more than 1 year within last 10 years. Does she need to provide a police clearance certificate for India? If yes, could you please give me some idea/post links about the process of collecting it from India.
> 
> Please suggest me, please.


You need to apply online.. check Passport Seva Kendra website


----------



## kevin538

no invites today?..


----------



## Crucibond

Looks like the invitations days are on Thursday and Friday! Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## kevin538

Crucibond said:


> Looks like the invitations days are on Thursday and Friday! Keeping my fingers crossed!!


There were few invites yesterday also...


----------



## Crucibond

It should be for those on the 2nd. For the 3rd will be on Thursdays and Friday and some spillovers on Monday. my agent applied for me on 11am on the 3rd melbourne time, so I am guessing mine should arrive on Thursday or Friday!


----------



## kevin538

Crucibond said:


> It should be for those on the 2nd. For the 3rd will be on Thursdays and Friday and some spillovers on Monday. my agent applied for me on 11am on the 3rd melbourne time, so I am guessing mine should arrive on Thursday or Friday!


All the best, please don't forget to update once you get the invite..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Addy11

where does it say that invites will be sent only on a few days? 

I'm asking since the 8th Jul, we have been witnessing invites almost everyday. Only this week (yest & today) we havent seen any invites.



Crucibond said:


> Looks like the invitations days are on Thursday and Friday! Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## bhupen008

Hi Guys , 

how many days does it take to get the visa after applying for it ? 

I am asking because I want to delay my entry as much as possible ( I would prefer to go there in Jan or feb ) . 

Please let me know.

Regards,
Bhupendra KUMAR


----------



## Ritzagni

bhupen008 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> how many days does it take to get the visa after applying for it ?
> 
> I am asking because I want to delay my entry as much as possible ( I would prefer to go there in Jan or feb ) .
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupendra KUMAR


Last entry date is 12 months from date of submitted PCC of primary applicant.


----------



## Future_ozzy

For 190 applicants it will take any where between 2-3 months to get visa after lodging the application.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## The_Boss

bhupen008 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> how many days does it take to get the visa after applying for it ?
> 
> I am asking because I want to delay my entry as much as possible ( I would prefer to go there in Jan or feb ) .
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Bhupendra KUMAR


Anywhere between 3-4 months. 

Your initial date of entry will be one year from PCC or meds which ever is earlier. 

For example if you do PCC on Aug 1st and meds on Aug 15th 2014 and your visa grant is sometime during Oct/Nov. You will have to make the initial entry before 1st Aug 2015


----------



## msdaus

I have one question regarding timing of MED. Should I wait until CO asks or just do it. Now a days it has been observed that many grants happened before any CO assigned. Expecting your suggestion on this regard.


----------



## Addy11

Does this also apply for country you've lived in in the past for more than a year but are not living there anymore?

Or is the date of pcc for current place of residence considered?



The_Boss said:


> Anywhere between 3-4 months.
> 
> Your initial date of entry will be one year from PCC or meds which ever is earlier.
> 
> For example if you do PCC on Aug 1st and meds on Aug 15th 2014 and your visa grant is sometime during Oct/Nov. You will have to make the initial entry before 1st Aug 2015


----------



## SSIA

Hey guys,

hope you are doing great. I got SA nomination for 263111 yesterday. Just wanted to ask you I am a student here since 2013. So what should I put as Usual country of residence and address? Here that of Australia or back home ie Pakistan?


----------



## zameh

SSIA said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> hope you are doing great. I got SA nomination for 263111 yesterday. Just wanted to ask you I am a student here since 2013. So what should I put as Usual country of residence and address? Here that of Australia or back home ie Pakistan?


Hi SSIA, When did you apply for SA SS ?


----------



## SSIA

zameh said:


> Hi SSIA, When did you apply for SA SS ?


Bud I applied on 2nd of July. Got invite early morning yesterday (Monday)


----------



## zameh

SSIA said:


> Bud I applied on 2nd of July. Got invite early morning yesterday (Monday)


Congratulations, good luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## bhupen008

Thanks : @Ritzagni and 
@ The_Boss : Always like explaination with an example . 

thanks a lot !


----------



## SSIA

zameh said:


> Congratulations, good luck with the rest of the process.


thank you. God bless.


----------



## Crucibond

SSIA said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> hope you are doing great. I got SA nomination for 263111 yesterday. Just wanted to ask you I am a student here since 2013. So what should I put as Usual country of residence and address? Here that of Australia or back home ie Pakistan?


Hi,

I am also a student here in Australia and I applied for ss. Didn't u indicate in the as form that ur studying here?


----------



## SSIA

Crucibond said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a student here in Australia and I applied for ss. Didn't u indicate in the as form that ur studying here?


I indicated that I am studying Masters here but there was nothing in the form (neither the State or Immigration) that would ask u if you are studying here. It just asks you IF you are studying any course higher than Secondary school


----------



## Crucibond

Oh ok. Did u indicate that ur on an existing visa?


----------



## SSIA

Yep. In that state sponsorship form I did


----------



## Crucibond

SSIA said:


> Yep. In that state sponsorship form I did


Ok awesome. Which uni are u from? I am in swinburne, Melbourne. I have applied for Sa SS and I was worried that they might reject me as I am student here


----------



## Crucibond

Btw
U need to put australia as ur current residency.


----------



## SSIA

Crucibond said:


> Btw
> U need to put australia as ur current residency.


hey thanks man. Yes I already put Australia as my residency. Dont worry about the sponsorship. They will invite you regardless of your current visa if you meet their criteria. Hopefully within a week or two


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends,

I have a doubt, please assist me.

I have applied SA SS on 4th July with ACS old assessment letter which would expire on September 2014, Is there any chances of getting rejection from the DIBP for invite? I am going mad....


----------



## bhupen008

kevin538 said:


> Dear Friends, I have a doubt, please assist me. I have applied SA SS on 4th July with ACS old assessment letter which would expire on September 2014, Is there any chances of getting rejection from the DIBP for invite? I am going mad....


 I don't think so Kevin . I am very sure that you will get it this week or by next week but I know it must be very difficult time for u my friend . Don't worry u will get it and we will have a beer together )) one day


----------



## maq_qatar

kevin538 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a doubt, please assist me.
> 
> I have applied SA SS on 4th July with ACS old assessment letter which would expire on September 2014, Is there any chances of getting rejection from the DIBP for invite? I am going mad....


If you receive invitation before expiry of your ACS there will not be any rejection.

September is far away my friend, don't worry you will receive very soon

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a doubt, please assist me.
> 
> I have applied SA SS on 4th July with ACS old assessment letter which would expire on September 2014, Is there any chances of getting rejection from the DIBP for invite? I am going mad....


Hey Kevin, September 2014 is too far, you'll get your invite in a matter of days or maybe even hours.

BTW did you give SA authorities a call inquiring about your status of application, if not do it now!!hone:


----------



## mom2aleesya

Dear all,

Congratulations to all that received your invitations. To those who are still waiting, be patient and you'll get it very soon.

Can someone tell me when we can call for appointment for medical checkup, is it exactly after we submit and make payment?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ericbor

bhupen008 said:


> I don't think so Kevin . I am very sure that you will get it this week or by next week but I know it must be very difficult time for u my friend . Don't worry u will get it and we will have a beer together )) one day


Hmmm... pray at least DIBP CO allocated before it expires.

This is critical. Don't rely on assumptions.


----------



## Kingslayer

Anyone received invites today ?


----------



## Crucibond

Nope! Not for me yet. What's time on the 3rd did u lodge ur application?


----------



## gkvithia

mom2aleesya said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Congratulations to all that received your invitations. To those who are still waiting, be patient and you'll get it very soon.
> 
> Can someone tell me when we can call for appointment for medical checkup, is it exactly after we submit and make payment?
> 
> Thanks so much!


after you complete the IMMI form and make payment the option will appear to print your emedical declarations and HAP ID, for you to make an appointment to designated medical centers for the examination


----------



## Ritzagni

mom2aleesya said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Congratulations to all that received your invitations. To those who are still waiting, be patient and you'll get it very soon.
> 
> Can someone tell me when we can call for appointment for medical checkup, is it exactly after we submit and make payment?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Yes only after when you pay up the fees and receive the TRN no. and a new online.immi.gov account, you'll find a link "Organise your medicals". There are some circumstances when you are allowed to have your medical before invite also but that is not advised now, make payment and go for medical.


----------



## iru

*Congrats harilal*



harilal1977 said:


> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> i think i got the invitation 10.10am moring 23 july 2014



Hi Harialal

Congrats! Wait is over to take the next big plunge.... all the best. We 3rd Julys... are all waiting .... hopefully get the good news this week.

Regards
Iru

----------------------------
Occ: 223311 (Training & Devpt Prof.) Applied Vetassess: 15th Oct, Positive 17th Feb; IELTS: 8,7.5,7.5,7.5; SA SS app: 3rd July, Awaiting..........


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> i think i got the invitation 10.10am moring 23 july 2014


"YOU THINK", i really think you are dazzled and dazed with the invite. 

YESS this is "THE INVITE" you've been waiting for, go party...

Congratulations arty:


----------



## gkvithia

harilal1977 said:


> thanks
> 
> yea daru party


now starts the next phase, lodging the visa, making payment and gathering all your documents. Good luck


----------



## Addy11

Could you be so kind and update the list? Lots of invites and lots of us waiting!! hwell:



Apeksha S said:


> Hey Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Shreyas

harilal1977 said:


> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> i think i got the invitation 10.10am moring 23 july 2014


Congrats


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> i think i got the invitation 10.10am moring 23 july 2014


Hey Hari - Congrats, wt time you have applied 2nd / 3rd


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi All, i have newly joined the group and excited to read so much of information in your discussions. I have applied for State Nomination from SA on 9th July and awaiting the sponsorship result. Seems people who applied on 2nd July are getting the mails as of now. Congratulations to all who got the sponsorship.


----------



## Crucibond

harilal1977 said:


> 2nd july 2014 evening...


2nd July evening indian time?


----------



## Kingslayer

Crucibond said:


> Nope! Not for me yet. What's time on the 3rd did u lodge ur application?


I lodged it in the evening on 3rd July. I guess mine will be last in the queue.




harilal1977 said:


> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> i think i got the invitation 10.10am moring 23 july 2014


Congratulations friend !! All the best 




harilal1977 said:


> yea around 4-5 pm indian time


That would get counted as 3rd July right ??


----------



## msdaus

That would get counted as 3rd July right ??[/QUOTE]

No, 8-9 PM SA time.


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Apeksha, i have recently joined this group and realised you have created a tracker for SA sponsorship. Please update my data on the same. I have applied for Training and Development Profession on 9th July. Thanks, Padmakar


----------



## papushka

*sa sponsorship*

hi all,

i am planning to apply for the state sponsorship under ICT support engineer. It is listed under special conditions apply. from my understanding these are the things i need to be elligible

1. age proof 
2. ACS assessment - positive with 9 yrs exp
3. emp in the skilled category for 1 yr in the last three years - i have
4. 7 in all category for IELTS
5. asset for 25-30k dollars for me n spouse -- i have a house in my name how do u show the evaluation?

Do i need to show anything else ?

Thanks,


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats Hari..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gary31

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Apeksha, i have recently joined this group and realised you have created a tracker for SA sponsorship. Please update my data on the same. I have applied for Training and Development Profession on 9th July. Thanks, Padmakar


All the best buddy, I m from same occupation as yours


----------



## kevin538

Hi Apeksha,

Request you to kindly update the SS Tracker please..


----------



## Kingslayer

papushka said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am planning to apply for the state sponsorship under ICT support engineer. It is listed under special conditions apply. from my understanding these are the things i need to be elligible
> 
> 1. age proof
> 2. ACS assessment - positive with 9 yrs exp
> 3. emp in the skilled category for 1 yr in the last three years - i have
> 4. 7 in all category for IELTS
> 5. asset for 25-30k dollars for me n spouse -- i have a house in my name how do u show the evaluation?
> 
> Do i need to show anything else ?
> 
> Thanks,


You should have applied a week earlier.. Its not that much straight forward once it goes to Spl conditions apply :-|


----------



## Powergirl

Hey all. I submitted my eoi to sa on 8th of July. Thankfully my occupation was available. Anyone else submitted on the 8th?

CSOL - 223311| Vetasses Outcome : 26 June 2014 Positive | IELTS : 8 Overall | Total Points : 75 | Lodged EOI & SA SS : 08/07/2014 | Invite Received : :fingerscrossed: |[/QUOTE]


----------



## Powergirl

Hi. Same profession as you.


----------



## msdaus

Powergirl said:


> Hey all. I submitted my eoi to sa on 8th of July. Thankfully my occupation was available. Anyone else submitted on the 8th?
> 
> CSOL - 223311| Vetasses Outcome : 26 June 2014 Positive | IELTS : 8 Overall | Total Points : 75 | Lodged EOI & SA SS : 08/07/2014 | Invite Received : :fingerscrossed: |


[/QUOTE]

Check this tracker, you will get your answer. Best of luck....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Addy11

Apeksha, pls update the tracker!


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Apeksha, i have recently joined this group and realised you have created a tracker for SA sponsorship. Please update my data on the same. I have applied for Training and Development Profession on 9th July. Thanks, Padmakar


Hello. Same profession submitted on 8th.


----------



## Apeksha S

Addy11 said:


> Apeksha, pls update the tracker!


Hey I am sorry.. I was not well from couple of days. So couldn't update the tracker. I am doing it now.


----------



## Apeksha S

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Apeksha, i have recently joined this group and realised you have created a tracker for SA sponsorship. Please update my data on the same. I have applied for Training and Development Profession on 9th July. Thanks, Padmakar


Hey Welcome to the club  Updated the tracker. All the best.


----------



## Apeksha S

harilal1977 said:


> i got the invitation....wow :lalala:


Congrats Hari!!!!


----------



## Addy11

Hope you're better now! Thanks for updating the tracker


----------



## Apeksha S

Apologies everyone for delay in updating the tracker.


----------



## papushka

harilal1977 said:


> any occupation turns into special condition - then u must done ur degree from australia or work experiance in australia and rest of above documents u mention is enough u must have 20k australian doller ( rs 12lacs) in cash and total must be around 35-40k


Thanks loads, would the availability change only next July ?


----------



## duru

Hi guys,
I think i am the last one from 2nd july applicants and got the approval on 23 rd finally)
I am praying for all who are waiting.


----------



## Crucibond

duru said:


> Hi guys,
> I think i am the last one from 2nd july applicants and got the approval on 23 rd finally)
> I am praying for all who are waiting.


Congrats!! What time in the 2nd did u apply?


----------



## duru

As far as i know from my agent, 
İt is after working hours in Adelaide time ( was noon my local time)?


----------



## Addy11

Congrats duru!

Looks like we are onto 3rd July. Good luck all the 3s! 



duru said:


> As far as i know from my agent,
> İt is after working hours in Adelaide time ( was noon my local time)?


----------



## Addy11

What's your time of application on 4th?



kevin538 said:


> Hi Apeksha,
> 
> Request you to kindly update the SS Tracker please..


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Checked for aud travel card with icici. I'm guessing the one everyone's going for is for the purpose of leisure, right? Now they said this is like a debit card where money is topped up from bank account & can be used online to make payments.
> 
> My question is if the DIBP site accepts debit cards, can I not just use my international debit card for this purpose? Is it only for cost reasons that everyone isn't using theirs?


Although I payed via an ICICI travel card, I saw an option there of paying via debit card (am not sure Debit cards with INR or non-AUD currency can be used). Additionally I had to pay a surcharge of around 10-12%


----------



## Ritzagni

duru said:


> Hi guys,
> I think i am the last one from 2nd july applicants and got the approval on 23 rd finally)
> I am praying for all who are waiting.


Congratulations Duru, all the best for further process..


----------



## Addy11

Ok so the icici travel card that you got issued from bank works right, that's good to know. What was the daily transaction limit on it? Do you mind sharing if it was visa/master?



Ritzagni said:


> Although I payed via an ICICI travel card, I saw an option there of paying via debit card (am not sure Debit cards with INR or non-AUD currency can be used). Additionally I had to pay a surcharge of around 10-12%


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

Hi Apeksha,

Can you update the tracker for me, i applied on 4th july. waiting for the invite.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Ok so the icici travel card that you got issued from bank works right, that's good to know. What was the daily transaction limit on it? Do you mind sharing if it was visa/master?


No upper limit, you set your own limit by net banking, you can only use it outside India or on Aus website payment or for that matter any non-Indian commercial establishment. VISA/Master i don't remember honestly, however I suppose it doesn't matter because on immi.gov payment site both Visa and master were available along with many other options. Hope this helps


----------



## padmakarrao

duru said:


> Hi guys,
> I think i am the last one from 2nd july applicants and got the approval on 23 rd finally)
> I am praying for all who are waiting.


Congratulations Duru


----------



## duru

Thank you everyone. This news has just been like eid gift for me


----------



## padmakarrao

Apeksha S said:


> Hey Welcome to the club  Updated the tracker. All the best.


Thanks Apeksha, hope you are doing well now.


----------



## iru

*Duru congrats*



duru said:


> Thank you everyone. This news has just been like eid gift for me



Hi duru

congrats! So it is finally on to 3rds, I believe. Wish everyone all the best....


----------



## kaler

*Stn*



earldro said:


> I just submitted my application for SA SS on the 21st, whats happening on your application?


Dear all

I got positive outcomes from VETASSES and wondering to apply for STN. Kindly guide what to do next

Parvinder


----------



## kaler

*congrats*



padmakarrao said:


> Congratulations Duru


Soo many congrats dear. Could you pls guide me how to apply for STN as i am also in line to apply for SA.

Parvinder


----------



## Kingslayer

duru said:


> Hi guys,
> I think i am the last one from 2nd july applicants and got the approval on 23 rd finally)
> I am praying for all who are waiting.


Congrats Duru ! All the very best


----------



## Shreyas

Welcome all new guys who applied for SS. I hope all of you get invitation soon


----------



## Addy11

Any invites so far?


----------



## humtum

Hi everyone
i have applied on 7th july under Financial Investment Adviser occupation.


----------



## zameh

Hey Guys, just received the golden mail 
I have applied on july 3rd around 9am adelaide time


----------



## kevin538

zameh said:


> Hey Guys, just received the golden mail
> I have applied on july 3rd around 9am adelaide time


Congrats Zameh,,,


----------



## humtum

Great New.......................Congrats Zameh..................Its Party time buddy.............


----------



## Ritzagni

zameh said:


> Hey Guys, just received the golden mail
> I have applied on july 3rd around 9am adelaide time


Thats great, Congrats


----------



## Addy11

Kevin, what time on 4th have you applied?



kevin538 said:


> Congrats Zameh,,,


----------



## Addy11

congrats buddy!



zameh said:


> Hey Guys, just received the golden mail
> I have applied on july 3rd around 9am adelaide time


----------



## kevin538

duru said:


> Thank you everyone. This news has just been like eid gift for me



Congrats Duru , Eid Mubarak and all the very best for your future oz life...


----------



## Crucibond

I was contacted by them to send them a statement of commitment. As I am a student who is residing in Victoria. Sent it to them together with my transcript to show that I am completing my studies by the end of this year! Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## zameh

Thanks all, wish you all the best


----------



## kevin538

Addy11 said:


> Kevin, what time on 4th have you applied?


It was 9 AM GMT I hope should be 3pm Adelaide time..


----------



## kevin538

Wts your timeline addy ???


----------



## iru

*Congrats Zameh*



zameh said:


> Thanks all, wish you all the best



Wish you all the best...



___________________
Occ: 223311 (T&D.P); Vet: App: 15th Oct, 2013, +ve 17Feb,2014; IELTS: Apr 2014- 8,7.5,7.5,7.5; EOI & SA SS: App: 3rd July (9pm Adelaide time); Result: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kevin538

Hey Addy - As per the Tracker list only we have applied on 4th, Hope will get invite by next week...


----------



## duru

kevin538 said:


> Congrats Duru , Eid Mubarak and all the very best for your future oz life...


Thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## Kingslayer

Great.. so 3rd July applicants have started getting invites.. hope everyone gets it by Monday.. I'm expecting mine on Monday..


----------



## iru

*Hai*



Kingslayer said:


> Great.. so 3rd July applicants have started getting invites.. hope everyone gets it by Monday.. I'm expecting mine on Monday..


Hai King

When did you apply... for eg; adelaide time on 3rd July. Wish us all the best...


----------



## Kingslayer

iru said:


> Hai King
> 
> When did you apply... for eg; adelaide time on 3rd July. Wish us all the best...


Hi Iru.. 3rd July, 10:30 PM Adelaide time. Hence, I'm thinking mine would be last invite.


----------



## Addy11

i got my submission confirmation email at 2am on 4th (IST) thats 6am Adelaide time



kevin538 said:


> Wts your timeline addy ???


----------



## iru

*Hi*



Kingslayer said:


> Hi Iru.. 3rd July, 10:30 PM Adelaide time. Hence, I'm thinking mine would be last invite.


Hi King... I got a Ackgmt submission mail from SA at 6.58pm (IST) on 3rd July which means mine also is around the same time as yours i believe. Anyways let's hope for the best.


----------



## Addy11

9AM GMT is not 3pm adelaide time  can you please recheck and confirm time of receiving submission confirmation email



kevin538 said:


> It was 9 AM GMT I hope should be 3pm Adelaide time..


----------



## Addy11

i think there is one other person on 4th. new member.



kevin538 said:


> Hey Addy - As per the Tracker list only we have applied on 4th, Hope will get invite by next week...


----------



## Kingslayer

iru said:


> Hi King... I got a Ackgmt submission mail from SA at 6.58pm (IST) on 3rd July which means mine also is around the same time as yours i believe. Anyways let's hope for the best.


Yeah.. Fingers crossed !


----------



## humtum

Hi Apeksha s

Pls add my details in the tracker.

SS Applied On 7TH July
occ- Financial Investment Adviser


----------



## andy001

Hi Apeksha s

Pls add my details in the tracker.

SA-SS Applied On 12th July.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

harilal1977 said:


> Hi
> 
> 1-can i do medical and pcc before apply for visa ???what do u suggest...iam planning to apply visa with complete paper
> 
> only pending doc- dependent English certificate from university ( will take another week time to get the certificate )
> 
> 2-and one more question--
> when we apply visa at that point is it mandatory to make payment or we can make payment later ??
> 
> 3-is it possible without CO contact with us and u directly get grant ??


Hi hiralal

1. You can get ur PCC done before lodging visa however medicals can be done once u lodge ur visa and HAP ID is generated.
2. When u apply for visa u have to pay fee.
3 . It is quite possible that u get ur grant without being asked any additional doc.

Hope I have answered ur querries.
Best of luck.


----------



## gary31

Hi Apeksha

I am increasing your work by asking u to update the tracker as :

I RECIEVED THE INVITATION TODAY . This is right after gurupurab. I am thankful to god and each one of you for ur wishes and continuous support.


----------



## mom2aleesya

Dear all,

I already submitted and paid my application.
Please help with this matters:

1. I am quite confuse with the next step. Do I need to do medical checkup and PCC only before attach the other documents (IELTS, company letter, etc.)?

2. What is the time frame to fulfill all the required documents?

3.Can I get Lawyer / solicitor to certify my documents?

4. For the police certificate, do we need to attach the original or the certified one?

Really appreciate anyone's response.

Cheers.


----------



## iru

*Congrats Gary31*



gary31 said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> I am increasing your work by asking u to update the tracker as :
> 
> I RECIEVED THE INVITATION TODAY . This is right after gurupurab. I am thankful to god and each one of you for ur wishes and continuous support.



Hi Gary

Congrats! Mine is also T&D applied on 3rd July. By the way, when did you apply. Mine was 11pm adelaide time (i got confirmation submission mail at 6.58pm IST). Wish and pray, I join you as well in celebration!


----------



## Nishbhar

*Visa Lodged!*

Hi Guys,
Happy to announce that I lodged my visa application today


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> I am increasing your work by asking u to update the tracker as :
> 
> I RECIEVED THE INVITATION TODAY . This is right after gurupurab. I am thankful to god and each one of you for ur wishes and continuous support.


Congrats and balle balle gary...
Best of luck for visa lodgement...
All the best..


----------



## Powergirl

gary31 said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> I am increasing your work by asking u to update the tracker as :
> 
> I RECIEVED THE INVITATION TODAY . This is right after gurupurab. I am thankful to god and each one of you for ur wishes and continuous support.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Nishbhar

gary31 said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> I am increasing your work by asking u to update the tracker as :
> 
> I RECIEVED THE INVITATION TODAY . This is right after gurupurab. I am thankful to god and each one of you for ur wishes and continuous support.


Congratulations Gary!! Time to Party:cool2::cool2:


----------



## kevin538

gary31 said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> I am increasing your work by asking u to update the tracker as :
> 
> I RECIEVED THE INVITATION TODAY . This is right after gurupurab. I am thankful to god and each one of you for ur wishes and continuous support.


Congrats Gary, wish you all the best...party hard...


----------



## qaz1234

*Moving to Australia*

Hi me and my wife are in the process of applying for the Australian subclass 190 visa for South Australia.

Now in the visa application they ask "Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in any other country?"

I have lived in UK for a few years before moving back to India. Before returning back I had a mobile contract running which I left as it is and came back.

Will it have any effect on my visa application? I will be applying for a UK PCC very soon as well, but considering its not a criminal offence it wouldnt showup on the PCC.

My only concern is will it create an alarm for the Case Officer once our case is being scrutinized?

Require your inputs and understanding on this! Thanks!


----------



## Addy11

Kevin, what time did you get the ss submission confirmation email in IST?



kevin538 said:


> Congrats Gary, wish you all the best...party hard...


----------



## gary31

iru said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Congrats! Mine is also T&D applied on 3rd July. By the way, when did you apply. Mine was 11pm adelaide time (i got confirmation submission mail at 6.58pm IST). Wish and pray, I join you as well in celebration!


Thank buddy , mine was done around 6 am aus time 
All the best for ur invite


----------



## gary31

Nishbhar said:


> Hi Guys,
> Happy to announce that I lodged my visa application today


All the best buddy


----------



## kevin538

Addy11 said:


> Kevin, what time did you get the ss submission confirmation email in IST?


Hey Addy - I live in Muscat and I have applied thru an agent here, I got my visa application from him on 4th Morning 9 AM (Muscat time) he would have applied around 8. 30 AM which is 10: 00 AM IST,Hope this helps. 

I believe we should get invite by next week...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats and balle balle gary...
> Best of luck for visa lodgement...
> All the best..


Thanks a ton mate


----------



## gary31

Hey Kevin and powergirl 

Thnx a lot


----------



## Apeksha S

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Apeksha,
> 
> Can you update the tracker for me, i applied on 4th july. waiting for the invite.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hey welcome to the club. Can you also share your Occupation details


----------



## Apeksha S

gary31 said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> I am increasing your work by asking u to update the tracker as :
> 
> I RECIEVED THE INVITATION TODAY . This is right after gurupurab. I am thankful to god and each one of you for ur wishes and continuous support.


Hello Gary, Congratulations on your invite. Its my pleasure to update.


----------



## iru

*thanks*



gary31 said:


> Thank buddy , mine was done around 6 am aus time
> All the best for ur invite


Thanks Gary. Wish you all the best for the rest


----------



## Addy11

Oh ok! Got it, thanks. Yes I'm expecting it early next week :cell:



kevin538 said:


> Hey Addy - I live in Muscat and I have applied thru an agent here, I got my visa application from him on 4th Morning 9 AM (Muscat time) he would have applied around 8. 30 AM which is 10: 00 AM IST,Hope this helps.
> 
> I believe we should get invite by next week...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Apeksha S

humtum said:


> Hi Apeksha s
> 
> Pls add my details in the tracker.
> 
> SS Applied On 7TH July
> occ- Financial Investment Adviser


Hi humtum and andy001 Welcome to the club. Updated the Tracker.


----------



## iru

*great job*



Apeksha S said:


> Hi humtum and andy001 Welcome to the club. Updated the Tracker.


You are doing a great job in updating..... wish all the best for you.........


----------



## bhupen008

Hi guys,
I am in the process of applying for the visa but I am bit confused.

Do I need to have PCC and medical check done before applying for visa ? 

I am asking this because I need to take PCC from 3 different countries and it might take time . As I have 3 different PCC , which PCC will be considered for determining my entry date into australia ? I think ...it should be current country where I am residing now.

Please let me know thanks ! 


/ bhupen


----------



## Apeksha S

bhupen008 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am in the process of applying for the visa but I am bit confused.
> 
> Do I need to have PCC and medical check done before applying for visa ?
> 
> I am asking this because I need to take PCC from 3 different countries and it might take time . As I have 3 different PCC , which PCC will be considered for determining my entry date into australia ? I think ...it should be current country where I am residing now.
> 
> Please let me know thanks !
> 
> 
> / bhupen



Hi Bhupen.. as far as I know you can lodge the visa without any of these... and u can upload the docs including PCC and Medicals later...

Anyways it might take 5 weeks for the CO to be allocated.. so in the mean while you can get these PCC's ..

5 weeks (Just estimated time ) will be calculated from the time we lodge our visa not from submitting all the documents I guess..

Guyz please correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## Apeksha S

Hello Everyone!!!

This question is on behalf of my friend.. Please help in this..


What are chances of the VETASSES authorities to do a employment verification. As the working times in his current organisation will not lap with Australian timings. He is worried how his employment verification will be done in this situation. Will there be a negative outcome because of this????

Kindly Advise...

Also Is there anyone who applied for Quality Assurance Manager 139914.. How many of you got positive??? ( just as an encouraging factor for him)


----------



## bhupen008

Apeksha S said:


> Hi Bhupen.. as far as I know you can lodge the visa without any of these... and u can upload the docs including PCC and Medicals later... Anyways it might take 5 weeks for the CO to be allocated.. so in the mean while you can get these PCC's .. 5 weeks (Just estimated time ) will be calculated from the time we lodge our visa not from submitting all the documents I guess.. Guyz please correct me if I am wrong..


Hey apeksha,

Thanks a lot !

 

/ bhupen


----------



## Apeksha S

Hello Krishivrox:attention:

Where are you??????? Kindly share when you got your Invitation. You are the only one from 1st July who did not say anything to us about your invitation.


----------



## Future_ozzy

I was just thinking of the same while going through the tracker..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Crucibond

Skillselect has changed to invited!!!!! Hoooooo hoooooo!!! Thank u guys for the support!!!!!


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Crucibond said:


> Skillselect has changed to invited!!!!! Hoooooo hoooooo!!! Thank u guys for the support!!!!!


Congrats crucibond...party time...


----------



## Addy11

Congrats! And I presume you got the 2 emails as well?



Crucibond said:


> Skillselect has changed to invited!!!!! Hoooooo hoooooo!!! Thank u guys for the support!!!!!


----------



## Kingslayer

Crucibond said:


> Skillselect has changed to invited!!!!! Hoooooo hoooooo!!! Thank u guys for the support!!!!!


Wow ! Congrats mate.. All the best


----------



## Crucibond

Addy11 said:


> Congrats! And I presume you got the 2 emails as well?


Nope. I cheked it through skillselect and my Lawyer got the emails.


----------



## Powergirl

Crucibond said:


> Nope. I cheked it through skillselect and my Lawyer got the emails.



Congrats! it seems to be moving along now that 1st and 2nd (bulk of apps) is done!


----------



## Ritzagni

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> This question is on behalf of my friend.. Please help in this..
> 
> 
> What are chances of the VETASSES authorities to do a employment verification. As the working times in his current organisation will not lap with Australian timings. He is worried how his employment verification will be done in this situation. Will there be a negative outcome because of this????
> 
> Kindly Advise...
> 
> Also Is there anyone who applied for Quality Assurance Manager 139914.. How many of you got positive??? ( just as an encouraging factor for him)


I think, VETASSES is a professional assessment body and doing this work for the last so many years, they do know India works in different shifts and I am pretty sure that for employment verification they must have hired some third party organisation here in India who's doing the dirty field work for them. The only downside is that he would need to wait patiently as VETASSES take a lot of time.


----------



## Ritzagni

Crucibond said:


> Skillselect has changed to invited!!!!! Hoooooo hoooooo!!! Thank u guys for the support!!!!!


Congrats buddy, party hard and then FILE


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



Apeksha S said:


> Hi humtum and andy001 Welcome to the club. Updated the Tracker.


Hi Apeksha,

Please update mine, i have applied on 4th july but still waiting. Send the link too where i can updated on my own.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## humtum

Hi Apeksha

Thanks for adding my details in the tracker.

Congrats to those who got invitation yesterday. 

All the best for today Guy......Lets see who is next......?


----------



## Ritzagni

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Apeksha,
> 
> Please update mine, i have applied on 4th july but still waiting. Send the link too where i can updated on my own.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hi Canchi,

Please create a timeline Signature ASAP and keep updating it so that your information is tracked and further updated in our tracker by Group Administrator Apeksha. :angel:

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## padmakarrao

Crucibond said:


> Skillselect has changed to invited!!!!! Hoooooo hoooooo!!! Thank u guys for the support!!!!!


Congrats Crucibond. So finally SA has moved from 2nd July, i think the maximum application were uploaded on 1st and 2nd, hence so much time to clear them. Hopefully the next few days we can expect some faster approvals. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kingslayer

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Crucibond. So finally SA has moved from 2nd July, i think the maximum application were uploaded on 1st and 2nd, hence so much time to clear them. Hopefully the next few days we can expect some faster approvals. :fingerscrossed:


Yes, I feel the same. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## padmakarrao

gary31 said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> I am increasing your work by asking u to update the tracker as :
> 
> I RECIEVED THE INVITATION TODAY . This is right after gurupurab. I am thankful to god and each one of you for ur wishes and continuous support.


Congrats Gary, happy to know about your sponsorship. Hope you had a great party yesterday night.


----------



## kevin538

Crucibond said:


> Skillselect has changed to invited!!!!! Hoooooo hoooooo!!! Thank u guys for the support!!!!!


Congratulations bond.....Have a great weekend..


----------



## kevin538

Kingslayer said:


> Yes, I feel the same. :fingerscrossed:


King, Iru, Rock - next is yours :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PravinN

Hi All,
When will SA start accepting State sponsorship request again? will it accept only once in a year? is there any predefined schedule for publishing the application in a year. I tried to apply in this month, but unfortunately slots were closed and status showing as "Limited Availability". When is the next expected date for publishing revised openings.

Thanks,
Praveen


----------



## canchi_mohd

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Canchi,
> 
> Please create a timeline Signature ASAP and keep updating it so that your information is tracked and further updated in our tracker by Group Administrator Apeksha. :angel:
> 
> Regards,
> Ritz


Please find my below signature.


----------



## Apeksha S

Crucibond said:


> Skillselect has changed to invited!!!!! Hoooooo hoooooo!!! Thank u guys for the support!!!!!


Congrats Crucibond!!!!!!! All the best for remaining process.


----------



## ericbor

PravinN said:


> Hi All,
> When will SA start accepting State sponsorship request again? will it accept only once in a year? is there any predefined schedule for publishing the application in a year. I tried to apply in this month, but unfortunately slots were closed and status showing as "Limited Availability". When is the next expected date for publishing revised openings.
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen


Unfortunately, closed occupations will remain closed until the beginnning of the program year. Unless there are applications on that particular occupations were rejected, it will open slots.


----------



## PravinN

Hi All,

Is there any expected date for SA sponsorship list revision? I missed applying in this July. Is SA accepts application once in a year or there is any schedule for multiple slots in a year.

Thanks


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> I think, VETASSES is a professional assessment body and doing this work for the last so many years, they do know India works in different shifts and I am pretty sure that for employment verification they must have hired some third party organisation here in India who's doing the dirty field work for them. The only downside is that he would need to wait patiently as VETASSES take a lot of time.


Thank you Ritz...


----------



## PravinN

ericbor said:


> Unfortunately, closed occupations will remain closed until the beginnning of the program year. Unless there are applications on that particular occupations were rejected, it will open slots.


Thanks for the quick response. Initially position was available with "Low Availability" status. But within 2 days status changed to "Limited Availability". So do I need to wait for next year i.e, July 2015.

And also is there any state going to publish the sponsership application coming soon for 263213 profile?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevin538

PravinN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any expected date for SA sponsorship list revision? I missed applying in this July. Is SA accepts application once in a year or there is any schedule for multiple slots in a year.
> 
> Thanks


Pravin - wts your occupation, you can apply even if this under low availability.... there is a chances to get invite.


----------



## Apeksha S

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Apeksha,
> 
> Please update mine, i have applied on 4th july but still waiting. Send the link too where i can updated on my own.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hey I updated your details yesterday itself.... Here is the link for the tracker..
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KA/[email protected]#gid=0

And also PM your gmail id. I can give you edit access.


----------



## iru

Apeksha S said:


> Thank you Ritz...



Hi Apeksha

Join me in. I received my INVITATION today. Glad and thanks for all you people support.:lalala:

________________
Occ: 223311 (Training and devpt); Vet: App - 15th Oct 13, +ve - 17th Feb14; IELTS: 8,7.5,7.5,7.5 - May 5; EOI & SS SA: Appl: 3rd July, Invitation recevd: 25th July, Visa lodge..........


----------



## kevin538

iru said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> Join me in. I received my INVITATION today. Glad and thanks for all you people support.:lalala:
> 
> ________________
> Occ: 223311 (Training and devpt); Vet: App - 15th Oct 13, +ve - 17th Feb14; IELTS: 8,7.5,7.5,7.5 - May 5; EOI & SS SA: Appl: 3rd July, Invitation recevd: 25th July, Visa lodge..........


Congratulations Iru, party hard


----------



## humtum

Congrats to Crucibond and Iru.......................

Its Party time friends..................................


----------



## Apeksha S

iru said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> Join me in. I received my INVITATION today. Glad and thanks for all you people support.:lalala:
> 
> ________________
> Occ: 223311 (Training and devpt); Vet: App - 15th Oct 13, +ve - 17th Feb14; IELTS: 8,7.5,7.5,7.5 - May 5; EOI & SS SA: Appl: 3rd July, Invitation recevd: 25th July, Visa lodge..........


Congratulations Iru!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Powergirl

iru said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> Join me in. I received my INVITATION today. Glad and thanks for all you people support.:lalala:
> 
> 
> 
> ________________
> Occ: 223311 (Training and devpt); Vet: App - 15th Oct 13, +ve - 17th Feb14; IELTS: 8,7.5,7.5,7.5 - May 5; EOI & SS SA: Appl: 3rd July, Invitation recevd: 25th July, Visa lodge..........


Great news Iru!! waiting for the day when I can also share!


----------



## kevin538

Powergirl said:


> Great news Iru!! waiting for the day when I can also share!


Our invites are around the corner will receive soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## iru

*Thanks for wishes*



powergirl said:


> great news iru!! Waiting for the day when i can also share!


thanks to all of you for congratulatory wishes. Wish everyone waiting the news of success


----------



## Powergirl

iru said:


> thanks to all of you for congratulatory wishes. Wish everyone waiting the news of success



Now we have the weekend - two days lost! Come on MOnday - come soon!


----------



## padmakarrao

Congratulations Iru, so the 3rd July applicants are getting their nominations by the passing hour. Seems the 4th July lot may happen on Monday. God this is increasing the anxiety. Best wishes for all.


----------



## PravinN

kevin538 said:


> Pravin - wts your occupation, you can apply even if this under low availability.... there is a chances to get invite.


Hi Kevin,

My occupation is ICT Systems Test Engineer Currently its status is Limited Availabilty. Please let me know if I can apply for sponsership.


----------



## kevin538

PravinN said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> My occupation is ICT Systems Test Engineer Currently its status is Limited Availabilty. Please let me know if I can apply for sponsership.


Your occupations is now under "Special conditions" which means only South Australian graduates can apply subject to change..

These are from SA Site follow the link for more information..Hope this helps..

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements

Occupations listed as ‘Special conditions apply’ are available to:

6.1 South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore


----------



## Addy11

where in skillselect is it visible? is it at the top of the menu bar on the right hand side of the screen after you're logged in?

doesn't the status change on the SA website, in the Track My Application page?



Crucibond said:


> Nope. I cheked it through skillselect and my Lawyer got the emails.


----------



## RMG

Hello Apeksha,

Need some guidance. 

I have recently applied for EOI with 60 points and choose all states option under 190 category.

My IELTS - L/R/W/S - 8.5/7/6.5/7

Occupation - 261111

Received no invitation as of now, but i could see that SA is accepting applications with minimum 6.5 band. 

Could you let me know what should I be doing next ?

RMG


----------



## Kingslayer

iru said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> Join me in. I received my INVITATION today. Glad and thanks for all you people support.:lalala:
> 
> ________________
> Occ: 223311 (Training and devpt); Vet: App - 15th Oct 13, +ve - 17th Feb14; IELTS: 8,7.5,7.5,7.5 - May 5; EOI & SS SA: Appl: 3rd July, Invitation recevd: 25th July, Visa lodge..........


Congratulations my friend ! All the very best !


----------



## iru

Kingslayer said:


> Hi Iru.. 3rd July, 10:30 PM Adelaide time. Hence, I'm thinking mine would be last invite.


Hi King

Awaiting your good news as well. What is the status... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## padmakarrao

RMG said:


> Hello Apeksha,
> 
> Need some guidance.
> 
> I have recently applied for EOI with 60 points and choose all states option under 190 category.
> 
> My IELTS - L/R/W/S - 8.5/7/6.5/7
> 
> Occupation - 261111
> 
> Received no invitation as of now, but i could see that SA is accepting applications with minimum 6.5 band.
> 
> Could you let me know what should I be doing next ?
> 
> RMG


Hi RMG, if i read your profession correctly, it shows as Special Conditions Apply in SA List (2nd July) which means they are not going to sponsor anyone from offshore location and is open only for people currently in Australia. Also in case of 190 only by submitting EOI you do not get invitation, you will have to check for availability of your profession in all the 7 states, and whenever you see the availability you will have to go to that particular state's site and apply to them, referring to the EOI number. You will have to go through the complete process of the particular state before applying. Like in case of SA, if you have written all states in EOI, they never give nomination. Please do go through the Immi site more and you will understand the procedures better.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kingslayer

iru said:


> Hi King
> 
> Awaiting your good news as well. What is the status... :fingerscrossed:


No update as of now... I guess il get it on Monday..


----------



## Rock4u

Finally the wait is over. I received my Invite couple of hours back.. hurray!!

Need to work on the next steps now


----------



## Addy11

Congrats, buddy!



Rock4u said:


> Finally the wait is over. I received my Invite couple of hours back.. hurray!!
> 
> Need to work on the next steps now


----------



## Ritzagni

PravinN said:


> Hi All,
> When will SA start accepting State sponsorship request again? will it accept only once in a year? is there any predefined schedule for publishing the application in a year. I tried to apply in this month, but unfortunately slots were closed and status showing as "Limited Availability". When is the next expected date for publishing revised openings.
> 
> Thanks,
> Praveen


1st July has been the date for opening of yearly quotas for past few years, me and many like me have waited for 6 to 8 months with positive assessments from ACS/VETASSES etc for 1st July. and practically checked every single hour on the Migration SA website from 12 AM night till morning 7 AM for it to open, this 1st July. 

Having said that, in rare cases some occupation MAY open again before next 1st July.


----------



## Ritzagni

iru said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> Join me in. I received my INVITATION today. Glad and thanks for all you people support.:lalala:
> 
> ________________
> Occ: 223311 (Training and devpt); Vet: App - 15th Oct 13, +ve - 17th Feb14; IELTS: 8,7.5,7.5,7.5 - May 5; EOI & SS SA: Appl: 3rd July, Invitation recevd: 25th July, Visa lodge..........


Congratulations Mate :whoo:


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Great news Iru!! waiting for the day when I can also share!


Your time shall come soon Powergirl, creating appropriate signatures has great effect on positive outcome of SA SS.


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> where in skillselect is it visible? is it at the top of the menu bar on the right hand side of the screen after you're logged in?
> 
> doesn't the status change on the SA website, in the Track My Application page?


It appears at both places at migration SA - Approved
at Skillselect - Invited


----------



## Ritzagni

Rock4u said:


> Finally the wait is over. I received my Invite couple of hours back.. hurray!!
> 
> Need to work on the next steps now


Congratulations buddy, a worthwhile wait.


----------



## Powergirl

Tick tock tick tock





CSOL - 223311| Vetasses Outcome : 26 June 2014 Positive | IELTS : 8 Overall | Total Points : 75 | Lodged EOI & SA SS : 08/07/2014 | Invite Received : |


----------



## humtum

Dear Rock

Congrats..................its party time buddy


----------



## kevin538

Rock4u said:


> Finally the wait is over. I received my Invite couple of hours back.. hurray!!
> 
> Need to work on the next steps now


Congrats buddy, now only 4th applicants left as per the SS tracker:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Addy11

kingslayer is still waiting, buddy!




kevin538 said:


> Congrats buddy, now only 4th applicants left as per the SS tracker:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kingslayer

Addy11 said:


> kingslayer is still waiting, buddy!


 Monday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## humtum

Dear Kingslayer


would u pls share your time?


----------



## Shreyas

Thread has been quite active since last 2 days  I see couple of people got invites.
Congrats to all those who got their invite as well as to those who have lodged visa. Welcome to the queue


----------



## Apeksha S

Rock4u said:


> Finally the wait is over. I received my Invite couple of hours back.. hurray!!
> 
> Need to work on the next steps now



Hi Rock,

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats everyone !!! Really heartening to see the flow of invites...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## andy001

Thanks Apeksha !!! You are doing great job.

Looking on list it seems that majority of applicant got invitation and only 20% left behind. I can guess now the load is reduced so late applicant can expect quick response......amen


----------



## chennaiite

Congrats everyone who got invites so far. 

Eagerly waiting for 189 invites on Monday! 

I just hope 2611 backlog is cleared.


----------



## kevin538

Hey any guess wt could be the points & Visa effect date for ICT Business Analyst & Systems Analyst- 261111 for Monday 189 invites....I am keenly waiting for Monday results...


----------



## gary31

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Gary, happy to know about your sponsorship. Hope you had a great party yesterday night.


I was relaxed and now getting ready for next level.


----------



## gary31

iru said:


> Hi Apeksha
> 
> Join me in. I received my INVITATION today. Glad and thanks for all you people support.:lalala:
> 
> ________________
> Occ: 223311 (Training and devpt); Vet: App - 15th Oct 13, +ve - 17th Feb14; IELTS: 8,7.5,7.5,7.5 - May 5; EOI & SS SA: Appl: 3rd July, Invitation recevd: 25th July, Visa lodge..........


Wow , happy for u


----------



## iru

gary31 said:


> Wow , happy for u



Thanks Gary. Let us march forward for next successfully....


----------



## Apeksha S

I wish remaining everyone will get their invites on Monday.


----------



## chennaiite

kevin538 said:


> Hey any guess wt could be the points & Visa effect date for ICT Business Analyst & Systems Analyst- 261111 for Monday 189 invites....I am keenly waiting for Monday results...


Looks bleak if you're still on 60 points. 

I'm hoping at least 65 pointers should get cleared then at least I'll get chance in 1st of 2nd round of August


----------



## Ritzagni

Hi all,

I have a query, I have claimed experience of 3.5 years in my current company. Sal documents are as following

1. Oct 2009 to July 2014: Salary slips, Form16/ITRV. - HAVE (claimed points for this occupation for duration oct09-sep13)
2. Aug 2007 to Oct-09: Salary slips, Form16/ITRV. - HAVE(unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing) 
3. Jul 2006 to Aug 2007: Salary slips, Form16. - HAVE (unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)
4. Apr 05 to Jul 06: Salary slips, Offer & relieving letter- HAVE (unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)
5. 2004-05: NO sal slip no form 16, only joining, confirmation and relieving letter.
6. 2002 - 2004: Salary slips, Offer & relieving letter- HAVE (unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)

Essentially I have income proof of last around 7-8 years and employment proof of entire career. Do I need to worry?

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

All docs uploaded, only Meds remaining,


----------



## maq_qatar

Ritzagni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query, I have claimed experience of 3.5 years in my current company. Sal documents are as following
> 
> 1. Oct 2009 to July 2014: Salary slips, Form16/ITRV. - HAVE (claimed points for this occupation for duration oct09-sep13)
> 2. Aug 2007 to Oct-09: Salary slips, Form16/ITRV. - HAVE(unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)
> 3. Jul 2006 to Aug 2007: Salary slips, Form16. - HAVE (unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)
> 4. Apr 05 to Jul 06: Salary slips, Offer & relieving letter- HAVE (unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)
> 5. 2004-05: NO sal slip no form 16, only joining, confirmation and relieving letter.
> 6. 2002 - 2004: Salary slips, Offer & relieving letter- HAVE (unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)
> 
> Essentially I have income proof of last around 7-8 years and employment proof of entire career. Do I need to worry?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz


No need to worry dear, thats enough. 

Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Apeksha S

maq_qatar said:


> No need to worry dear, thats enough.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum



Is bank statement not required???


----------



## maq_qatar

Apeksha S said:


> Is bank statement not required???


These documents are supporting document as a proof of your claim and not compulsory docs so if you are able to prove your claim with other docs and co satisfied with those he/she may not ask for bank statement but bank statement is the document which prove your claim easily because of deposited salary description and almost fixed amount every month.

In my case, for my first employer i submitted exp letter with roles and responsibility, relieving letter, appraisal letters and salary certificate. Bank satement was not asked by co.

Hope this will help.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Apeksha S

maq_qatar said:


> These documents are supporting document as a proof of your claim and not compulsory docs so if you are able to prove your claim with other docs and co satisfied with those he/she may not ask for bank statement but bank statement is the document which prove your claim easily because of deposited salary description and almost fixed amount every month.
> 
> In my case, for my first employer i submitted exp letter with roles and responsibility, relieving letter, appraisal letters and salary certificate. Bank satement was not asked by co.
> 
> Hope this will help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum



Thank you so much maq_qatar


----------



## kevin538

chennaiite said:


> Looks bleak if you're still on 60 points.
> 
> I'm hoping at least 65 pointers should get cleared then at least I'll get chance in 1st of 2nd round of August


Since you wr invited for SA SS your EOI would be freeze for next 60 days...


----------



## chennaiite

kevin538 said:


> Since you wr invited for SA SS your EOI would be freeze for next 60 days...


I have a separate eoi for 189 bro

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Danny Archer

Hey guys!

I applied for SS on 17th for ANZSC0 263212. wht are my chances of getting Sponsored?


----------



## Powergirl

Danny Archer said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I applied for SS on 17th for ANZSC0 263212. wht are my chances of getting Sponsored?



hey Danny! As long as your documents are in place and your occupation was listed as available when you submitted EOI, it shouldn't be a problem. As you can see though, processing is on 3rd July applications - so you will have a longish wait.


----------



## qaz1234

Hi Guys,

Am a new member and require your assistance on the following situation,

Me and my wife are in the process of applying for the Australian subclass 190 visa for South Australia.

Now in the visa application they ask "Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in any other country?"

I have lived in UK for a few years before moving back to India. Before returning back I had a mobile contract running which I left as it is and came back.

Will it have any effect on my visa application? I will be applying for a UK PCC very soon as well, but considering its not a criminal offence it wouldnt showup on the PCC.

My only concern is will it create an alarm for the Case Officer once our case is being scrutinized?

Require your inputs and understanding on this! Thanks!


----------



## chennaiite

qaz1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Am a new member and require your assistance on the following situation,
> 
> Me and my wife are in the process of applying for the Australian subclass 190 visa for South Australia.
> 
> Now in the visa application they ask "Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in any other country?"
> 
> I have lived in UK for a few years before moving back to India. Before returning back I had a mobile contract running which I left as it is and came back.
> 
> Will it have any effect on my visa application? I will be applying for a UK PCC very soon as well, but considering its not a criminal offence it wouldnt showup on the PCC.
> 
> My only concern is will it create an alarm for the Case Officer once our case is being scrutinized?
> 
> Require your inputs and understanding on this! Thanks!


That's a non issue! There's no way it will affect your application

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## qaz1234

Thanks a lot my friend...Its a relief to hear that...because it wasnt a intentional debt that has been left uncleared, but I had to return to India due to family concerns and couldnt return back...


----------



## Danny Archer

Thanks a ton! but the time i applied for SS,it was on low availability and later on changed to special condition after a day. Is it going to affect my chances of getting sponsored?


----------



## Future_ozzy

No need to worry ..if it is in any sort of availability high,medium or low then you good mate..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

Kingslayer said:


> Monday :fingerscrossed:


Hey King, Hope you receive invite tomorrow, please update once you receive invite, Good Luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kingslayer

kevin538 said:


> Hey King, Hope you receive invite tomorrow, please update once you receive invite, Good Luck :fingerscrossed:


Sure Kevin.. Thank you ! Nothing yet, these are scary times for me.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Addy11

Keep the faith! Good luck!



Kingslayer said:


> Sure Kevin.. Thank you ! Nothing yet, these are scary times for me.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## humtum

Any updates so far?


----------



## kevin538

around the corner !!!


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> around the corner !!!


Lets break the God-forsaken corner which is hiding the darn INVITE,


----------



## Shreyas

Yo folks.. I hope everybody had a great weekend, and I wish that invites rain upon you guys. Keep sharing the good news :ear:


----------



## humtum

why there is no update so far?


----------



## Addy11

the application processing timelines page was last updated on 16-Jul and still says processing 2nd july applications. why cant they update this!?!


----------



## humtum

???????????????


----------



## Kingslayer

No update folks


----------



## Powergirl

Kingslayer said:


> No update folks



Ergghh!! What's keeping them????


----------



## humtum

Is there holiday in South Australia?


----------



## Kingslayer

Powergirl said:


> Ergghh!! What's keeping them????


Monday blues


----------



## Kingslayer

humtum said:


> Is there holiday in South Australia?


I don't think so.. I work for NAB and they are working today


----------



## Kingslayer

I guess it is Close of Business in SA, so no hopes on invites coming today anymore. Maybe we will get them tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## humtum

Kings

what was ur time of application on 3 july?


----------



## Addy11

are there 'invitation days' of the week?


----------



## Kingslayer

humtum said:


> Kings
> 
> what was ur time of application on 3 july?


Hey, 10:30 PM Adelaide time


----------



## Shreyas

humtum said:


> Is there holiday in South Australia?


Nope. My client is an aussie firm. Its not holiday.


----------



## kevin538

No invites today, it’s very frightening moment


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends - I could see more number of invites only on Thursdays & Fridays....


----------



## bhupen008

strange , I dont see any invite today ! .... lets hope lots of pending invites are in their way ! . 

My update. I have lodged for the visa on 27th of July ! . At the moment busy in arranging PCC.

All the best friends ! 

Thanks ! 
Bhupen008


----------



## msdaus

bhupen008 said:


> strange , I dont see any invite today ! .... lets hope lots of pending invites are in their way ! .
> 
> My update. I have lodged for the visa on 27th of July ! . At the moment busy in arranging PCC.
> 
> All the best friends !
> 
> Thanks !
> Bhupen008


Congratulations and welcome to the long waiting club. Best of luck....


----------



## Future_ozzy

Got to know that Adelaide office relocated to a new address and will be functional at new address from Monday ..I guess they will take time to settle in and hopefully everyone who are awaiting their invite will see action from tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Kingslayer

Future_ozzy said:


> Got to know that Adelaide office relocated to a new address and will be functional at new address from Monday ..I guess they will take time to settle in and hopefully everyone who are awaiting their invite will see action from tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Ohh.. Let's hope so !


----------



## bhupen008

msdaus said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the long waiting club. Best of luck....


Thanks buddy and same to you  
By the way .. what is the average processing time ? any idea , dude ?


----------



## Ritzagni

Hey Guys, did you notice we have reached the 300th page of this awesome exchange place of first hand information, best wishes and updates. Lets celebrate tomorrow with a barrage of invites


----------



## msdaus

bhupen008 said:


> Thanks buddy and same to you
> By the way .. what is the average processing time ? any idea , dude ?


In most cases, it takes 3-4 months. Please check the below link and select "190 sub class visa applicant", you will get more precise info there. Keep me in your prayer.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=3


----------



## Addy11

Amen! 



Ritzagni said:


> Hey Guys, did you notice we have reached the 300th page of this awesome exchange place of first hand information, best wishes and updates. Lets celebrate tomorrow with a barrage of invites


----------



## Addy11

wow, where'd you hear that from? the address on their website is still the same, though, isn't it?



Future_ozzy said:


> Got to know that Adelaide office relocated to a new address and will be functional at new address from Monday ..I guess they will take time to settle in and hopefully everyone who are awaiting their invite will see action from tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

expatforum *deserves* a wiki page!



Ritzagni said:


> Hey Guys, did you notice we have reached the 300th page of this awesome exchange place of first hand information, best wishes and updates. Lets celebrate tomorrow with a barrage of invites


----------



## bhupen008

msdaus said:


> In most cases, it takes 3-4 months. Please check the below link and select "190 sub class visa applicant", you will get more precise info there. Keep me in your prayer.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=3


Thanks and all the best !


----------



## deepu

Hey hey hey.... Guys...... Just welcome me in, i am back..... Filed 190 just now......

or bank khaate khaali ho gye.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Good luck for the rest of the process deepu.

Don't worry you just made the best investment of your life .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shreyas

deepu said:


> Hey hey hey.... Guys...... Just welcome me in, i am back..... Filed 190 just now......
> 
> or bank khaate khaali ho gye.


Congrats deepu  .. Let's hope that we get our ROI soon after reaching oz.


----------



## Ritzagni

deepu said:


> Hey hey hey.... Guys...... Just welcome me in, i am back..... Filed 190 just now......
> 
> or bank khaate khaali ho gye.



Congratulations bro, now join some mediTation classes to learn paitience for the next two stages, CO allocation and then THE GRAAAAANT. 

You won't believe this, I've actually joined a six day course at AOL (Art of Living). :angel:


----------



## Apeksha S

Good Morning Guyz!!!!

I am all set to update the tracker.... Today should be the shower of invites for all those who are waiting...


----------



## Ritzagni

Eid Mubarak to all Muslim brothers & sisters, May Almighty accept our good deeds, forgive our transgressions, and ease the suffering of people across the globe.

Ritz


----------



## Kingslayer

No updates yet... This is worrying :-(


----------



## kevin538

Same here king going mad without any sleep, God please help us.....


----------



## Powergirl

Kingslayer said:


> No updates yet... This is worrying :-(


Kingslayer..hang in there. U submitted it late adelaide time and is probably last on the list of 3rd July. And besides no 4th julys have received a mail so 3rd isn't done


----------



## humtum

no need to worry kings. You may be in the last slot of 3rd. You will get it by today eod.


----------



## Apeksha S

kevin538 said:


> Same here king going mad without any sleep, God please help us.....


Dont worry.. You will get it before EOD..


----------



## kevin538

@ Addy 11 any updates for you....


----------



## Addy11

No, mate. Nothing yet. But don't worry, stay positive!



kevin538 said:


> @ Addy 11 any updates for you....


----------



## Ritzagni

I received at 1715 Adelaide time, 15 minutes after the close of office hours. If this is of any solace to you..


----------



## humtum

waiting is killing.............


----------



## humtum

Pls someone make Apeksha busy.


----------



## Powergirl

Kingslayer - especially for you ...check the processing status

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## Kingslayer

Powergirl said:


> Kingslayer - especially for you ...check the processing status
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


Thankies Powergirl  Will hang on !

Btw.. You all are sooo awesome


----------



## Kingslayer

I just received the email from Skillselect folks ! One wait ends and another begins.. Thank you everyone


----------



## kevin538

Kingslayer said:


> I just received the email from Skillselect folks ! One wait ends and another begins.. Thank you everyone


Hey Congrats King, please pray for us as well..


----------



## kevin538

Hey king , Btw what the mail says...


----------



## Addy11

fantastic! congrats. we're up and running again!!:typing:



Kingslayer said:


> I just received the email from Skillselect folks ! One wait ends and another begins.. Thank you everyone


----------



## kevin538

Addy11 next is yours !!!


----------



## Kingslayer

kevin538 said:


> Hey Congrats King, please pray for us as well..


Thanks bud ! Yes, you all are in my prayers 

This is what the email says

Dear XXXXX

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.

To view your invitation please click on the link below


----------



## Kingslayer

Addy11 said:


> fantastic! congrats. we're up and running again!!:typing:


Yes ! Keep the good news coming.. Ur next


----------



## humtum

Kingslayer Congrats.......................Its Party time Buddy......All the Best for next stage


----------



## Shreyas

Kingslayer said:


> I just received the email from Skillselect folks ! One wait ends and another begins.. Thank you everyone


Congrats Kingslayer  I wish you reach King's Landing soon


----------



## Addy11

*Literally* every time my phone beeps with an email alert, my heart skips a beat 



Kingslayer said:


> Yes ! Keep the good news coming.. Ur next


----------



## Powergirl

Team..Has anyone paid the visa fees as yet? If yes, please share how you made this payment. My agent says we can only use credit card - but that's crazy...the credit card does not have that high a limit. What are my options?


----------



## Addy11

AUD Travel Card (ICICI Bank)


----------



## Powergirl

Addy11 said:


> AUD Travel Card (ICICI Bank)


Oh really? Let me call ICICI then. Thanks Addy!


----------



## Powergirl

Addy11 said:


> AUD Travel Card (ICICI Bank)


Addy - Just called ICICI, they say that they will issue one only if there is a confirmed ticket!!!


----------



## Addy11

there are many options depending on purpose of acquiring that card - of the many, one is 'for leisure' and one is 'for emigration' 

if you told him you need it for visa for emigration purpose, they'll look at the req for emigration and ask you for a visa and air ticket, because, as i understand, it is for those who have a visa and are going to travel to a foreign country

ask him for one for leisure. this is the one you want, needs only a passport copy to be shown and is issued on the spot




Powergirl said:


> Addy - Just called ICICI, they say that they will issue one only if there is a confirmed ticket!!!


----------



## Powergirl

Addy11 said:


> there are many options depending on purpose of acquiring that card - of the many, one is 'for leisure' and one is 'for emigration'
> 
> if you told him you need it for visa for emigration purpose, they'll look at the req for emigration and ask you for a visa and air ticket, because, as i understand, it is for those who have a visa and are going to travel to a foreign country
> 
> ask him for one for leisure. this is the one you want, needs only a passport copy to be shown and is issued on the spot


Oh! Let me try again! get someone else to talk to maybe


----------



## Addy11

yup, also look at vTravel Card | International Travel Card | Travel Cards India - ICICI Bank

and please pray that I get my email soon, so that I can join you in the process of getting the card 



Powergirl said:


> Oh! Let me try again! get someone else to talk to maybe


----------



## Ritzagni

Kingslayer said:


> I just received the email from Skillselect folks ! One wait ends and another begins.. Thank you everyone


Humans, especially Indians, never easily satisfied .

At least one post FULL of GRATITUDE to HIM to banti hai!!!!!!!!

Go party mate, DO NOT THINK or LOGIN for at least 24 hours,

you deserve it:clap2::car:


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Team..Has anyone paid the visa fees as yet? If yes, please share how you made this payment. My agent says we can only use credit card - but that's crazy...the credit card does not have that high a limit. What are my options?


I did it with ICICI AUD travel card, fairly easy when you explain to bank guys, for what purpose you need it, at max they'll ask for invitation copy.

You 'load' it with INR which is converted to AUD. and you need to let them know at least a couple of days before using it. You yourself shall activate using net banking just before you are about to pay the money.

Technically you can pay by debit card as well but the condition is that it should be in AUD i.e. in an Australian bank, therefore if somebody in Australia agrees to pay for you nothing better.

hope this helps,
Ritz


----------



## Powergirl

Of course )


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Addy - Just called ICICI, they say that they will issue one only if there is a confirmed ticket!!!


do not call, go to the branch, preferably near the PSK(Passport office).


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> do not call, go to the branch, preferably near the PSK(Passport office).



I'm in Bangalore - so if anyone in Bangalore has successfully got a travel card. I will go on Saturday to the branch and see.


----------



## humtum

WHAT IS THE TOTAL COST IN INR TO PAY VISA FEE BY ICICI TRAVELLERS CARD? Can any one help


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> WHAT IS THE TOTAL COST IN INR TO PAY VISA FEE BY ICICI TRAVELLERS CARD? Can any one help


Applicant charge: $3520
Additional applicant: $1760
Kids below 18: $880


----------



## humtum

PowerGirl

Pls let me know in INR, Including all charges ( forex and others )


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> PowerGirl
> 
> Pls let me know in INR, Including all charges ( forex and others )


Hi humtum,

I don't know about the extra charges yet - will need to see what arises once I have to pay. But for INR, the $amount * 56.73(value of AUD)

Thus applicant charge is 3520* 56.73 = 199689 INR approx.


----------



## humtum

Thanks powergirl

is there any one who knows about it?


----------



## Ritzagni

*AUD travel Card*



humtum said:


> Thanks powergirl
> 
> is there any one who knows about it?


This is a tricky one, because the exchange rate you see on google is not the one on which your INR deposit would be converted to AUD.

Banks sell AUD at a HIGH rate and buy the same at a low rate at a given time. Then there is certain service charge too, in my case of two adults and a child, the service cahrge was of around $70.

My suggestion: Keep at least dollars worth INR 20000 extra in your travel card at the time of transaction. when payment is done you may ask the bank to return the amount on the travel card in INR to you.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## humtum

Ritzagni

How much u paid in INR for the whole family ( 2 adults and a kid )?


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> This is a tricky one, because the exchange rate you see on google is not the one on which your INR deposit would be converted to AUD.
> 
> Banks sell AUD at a HIGH rate and buy the same at a low rate at a given time. Then there is certain service charge too, in my case of two adults and a child, the service cahrge was of around $70.
> 
> My suggestion: Keep at least dollars worth INR 20000 extra in your travel card at the time of transaction. when payment is done you may ask the bank to return the amount on the travel card in INR to you.
> 
> Regards,
> Ritz



Good to know!!


----------



## Powergirl

harilal1977 said:


> dear all
> as u know we got the SA invitation ...on 23rd july
> 
> can i apply the visa with main applicant and remove dependent name
> 
> is it possibe ??


Logically, I don't think you can exclude these details in this stage which is the final stage.


----------



## DelhiBoy84

Hi Guys,

Got my SA approval today


----------



## kevin538

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my SA approval today


Hey Congrats Delhiboy - Could you please share your timeline, when did you applied for SA...


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> dear all
> as u know we got the SA invitation ...on 23rd july
> 
> can i apply the visa with main applicant and remove dependent name
> 
> is it possibe ??


I think this is possible. However, you have to say / mark as non-migrating dependence in case later you wish to apply for Visa. Furthermore, you cannot process their visa in the same application, Later you can apply Visa for them separately which I feel it's very challenging ...Experts, Seniors, please correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## Newmoon

Hi guys! May I join the gang? I applied for SA SS on the 24th, TESOL teacher currently on medium availability. I know it's gonna take a long time, let's hope less than 5 weeks. All the best to the ones waiting, you'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Powergirl

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my SA approval today


Congrats!!! When did u submit state sponsorship?


----------



## kevin538

Newmoon said:


> Hi guys! May I join the gang? I applied for SA SS on the 24th, TESOL teacher currently on medium availability. I know it's gonna take a long time, let's hope less than 5 weeks. All the best to the ones waiting, you'll be in my prayers.


Hey welcome moon, albeit it says 5 weeks you may get invite within 20 – 25 days , refer the SS Tracker for more information.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hari taking off one applicant now and adding them later will be costly and time consuming as well for you.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DelhiBoy84

kevin538 said:


> Hey Congrats Delhiboy - Could you please share your timeline, when did you applied for SA...


Hey Kevin,

I applied on 3rd July.
Received approval today 8:46am IST.
262112 - ICT Security Specialist.


----------



## DelhiBoy84

Powergirl said:


> Congrats!!! When did u submit state sponsorship?


Hi Powergirl,

3rd july.


----------



## Ritzagni

Newmoon said:


> Hi guys! May I join the gang? I applied for SA SS on the 24th, TESOL teacher currently on medium availability. I know it's gonna take a long time, let's hope less than 5 weeks. All the best to the ones waiting, you'll be in my prayers.


Welcome Newmoon, now it'll be faster I guess, given the first few days had the largest applications


----------



## chennaiite

Newmoon said:


> Hi guys! May I join the gang? I applied for SA SS on the 24th, TESOL teacher currently on medium availability. I know it's gonna take a long time, let's hope less than 5 weeks. All the best to the ones waiting, you'll be in my prayers.


Welcome bro..... with both hands ;-)


----------



## Apeksha S

Congrats to all who got invites today.. Specially @ King.. Congrats!!! 

And a warm welcome to the new friends who joined the club. :welcome:


----------



## Newmoon

kevin538 said:


> Hey welcome moon, albeit it says 5 weeks you may get invite within 20 – 25 days , refer the SS Tracker for more information.:fingerscrossed:


Hi Kevin, I wanna keep my hopes low so I don't run out of patience  it'd be awesome to get it sooner than later :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Newmoon

Ritzagni said:


> Welcome Newmoon, now it'll be faster I guess, given the first few days had the largest applications


You may be right Ritzagni, specially since various occupations have been placed under "limited availability" or "special conditions apply".

I didn't lodge my application before because my agent was away and put me on hold  then he was confused with the question regarding place of residence.

I'm in Australia at the mo and being an Australian graduate from Victoria only allowed me to apply for a 489 visa  . Had I been in Mexico at the time of submission, I could've applied for a 190, that's what he said and then when he sent me the draft I realised he wrote mexico as place of residence, he said he had asked here and there and that even though I'm in Australia with an ELICOS visa from my husband my place of residence is mex.  I hope this won't be a problem in my application, in the end I accepted his suggestion to state that Mexico is my place of residence at the time of submitting my application and also mentioned my Australian visa and my master degree. 

It's funny how the system doesn't allow you to go for a 190 visa if you have studied in a state other than SA and are in Australia. Any thoughts about this guys?

We'll see how it goes.
Cheers for now, hope more invites are sent today for the 3rd of July applicants  CONGRATS to all the ones who've already heard the good news !


----------



## Addy11

Got THAT email from skillselect & Immigration SA!

Thank you all for your support and good luck to all who're waiting.

Marching on!


----------



## Powergirl

Addy11 said:


> Got THAT email from skillselect & Immigration SA!
> 
> Thank you all for your support and good luck to all who're waiting.
> 
> Marching on!


Yipeee!!! Congrats! 4th Julys have begun!!


----------



## Ritzagni

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my SA approval today


Congratulations Delhiboy


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Got THAT email from skillselect & Immigration SA!
> 
> Thank you all for your support and good luck to all who're waiting.
> 
> Marching on!


Congratulations mate


----------



## Ritzagni

Newmoon said:


> You may be right Ritzagni, specially since various occupations have been placed under "limited availability" or "special conditions apply".
> 
> I didn't lodge my application before because my agent was away and put me on hold  then he was confused with the question regarding place of residence.
> 
> I'm in Australia at the mo and being an Australian graduate from Victoria only allowed me to apply for a 489 visa  . Had I been in Mexico at the time of submission, I could've applied for a 190, that's what he said and then when he sent me the draft I realised he wrote mexico as place of residence, he said he had asked here and there and that even though I'm in Australia with an ELICOS visa from my husband my place of residence is mex.  I hope this won't be a problem in my application, in the end I accepted his suggestion to state that Mexico is my place of residence at the time of submitting my application and also mentioned my Australian visa and my master degree.
> 
> It's funny how the system doesn't allow you to go for a 190 visa if you have studied in a state other than SA and are in Australia. Any thoughts about this guys?
> 
> We'll see how it goes.
> Cheers for now, hope more invites are sent today for the 3rd of July applicants  CONGRATS to all the ones who've already heard the good news !



I hope the place of residence is not a problem as you have mentioned explicitly in your application for SA SS. Thing with not allowing a 190 for "other state" residents is the commitment thing towards living in the sponsoring state. 

See Australian states are fighting for us :yo:


----------



## humtum

Congrats to Addy and Delhi Boy. Who is NEXT?????????


----------



## Newmoon

Addy11 said:


> Got THAT email from skillselect & Immigration SA!
> 
> Thank you all for your support and good luck to all who're waiting.
> 
> Marching on!


Hoooooraaaay!! All the best Addy11!!


----------



## jaya73

*Hi*

Hi Everybody, this forum is very informative and I do want join this group. We have lodged SA sponsorship on 18th July,14 and still long way to go.


----------



## Powergirl

jaya73 said:


> Hi Everybody, this forum is very informative and I do want join this group. We have lodged SA sponsorship on 18th July,14 and still long way to go.


Welcome! And all the best


----------



## SunFlower48

*Next*



kevin538 said:


> Addy11 next is yours !!!


Hi
How do u guys know who is next?
I lodged on 15 May
How do I know when is my turn?


----------



## Powergirl

SunFlower48 said:


> Hi
> How do u guys know who is next?
> I lodged on 15 May
> How do I know when is my turn?



Sunflower - 15th of May? And you haven't heard yet?

This is the state sponsorship tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## jaya73

Hi,
How do you edit the tracker???


----------



## Powergirl

jaya73 said:


> Hi,
> How do you edit the tracker???


Apeksha is the moderator and she will update it.


----------



## jaya73

Thanks.


----------



## Shreyas

DelhiBoy84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my SA approval today


Congo buddy.. wish you all the best for the rest of the process.


----------



## jaya73

*Update*

Hi Apeksha,

I would like to update my details too?


----------



## kevin538

Addy11 said:


> Got THAT email from skillselect & Immigration SA!
> 
> Thank you all for your support and good luck to all who're waiting.
> 
> Marching on!


Hey Congrats buddy, now its mine...Still waiting....


----------



## kevin538

Hey Guys Now it's mine turn, I got my SA invitation today let me join the invited club.

Tons of thanks to this forum and wonderful people for the support.

Wish you all the best for the folks inviting for invite....

Cheers...


----------



## Powergirl

kevin538 said:


> Hey Guys Now it's mine turn, I got my SA invitation today let me join the invited club.
> 
> Tons of thanks to this forum and wonderful people for the support.
> 
> Wish you all the best for the folks inviting for invite....
> 
> Cheers...


Excellent Kevin!! All the best!


----------



## Newmoon

kevin538 said:


> Hey Guys Now it's mine turn, I got my SA invitation today let me join the invited club.
> 
> Tons of thanks to this forum and wonderful people for the support.
> 
> Wish you all the best for the folks inviting for invite....
> 
> Cheers...


 Congrats kevin!!! Looking forward to joining the invited club 

Did u lodge on the 4th or the 11th ?


----------



## humtum

congrats Kevin. All the best for next stage


----------



## Kingslayer

Congrats Kevin and Addy ! All the best for the rest of the process


----------



## kevin538

Kingslayer said:


> Congrats Kevin and Addy ! All the best for the rest of the process


Thanks my Dear....


----------



## kevin538

Powergirl said:


> Excellent Kevin!! All the best!


Thanks Dear...


----------



## kevin538

Newmoon said:


> Congrats kevin!!! Looking forward to joining the invited club
> 
> Did u lodge on the 4th or the 11th ?


Thanks Newmoon, mine was 4th 1030 am IST


----------



## Addy11

congrats, Kevin! End of one successful wait and the beginning of another one


----------



## chennaiite

kevin538 said:


> Hey Guys Now it's mine turn, I got my SA invitation today let me join the invited club.
> 
> Tons of thanks to this forum and wonderful people for the support.
> 
> Wish you all the best for the folks inviting for invite....
> 
> Cheers...


Congrats bro, finally!


----------



## chennaiite

Addy11 said:


> Got THAT email from skillselect & Immigration SA!
> 
> Thank you all for your support and good luck to all who're waiting.
> 
> Marching on!


Congrats!


----------



## chennaiite

Congrats Kingslayer and Delhiboy and to everyone else who got invites.

Amazing to see all are going through!

@Apeksha: I've lost track of the tracker itself! Anybody from original group yet to receive invite? i mean those who applied between 1st and 3rd ?


----------



## padmakarrao

It's raining heavily in Mumbai today, and good to see that it's raining invites in the group. 
Congratulations Kingslayer, Delhiboy84, Addy11 and Kevin 538.


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> Hey Guys Now it's mine turn, I got my SA invitation today let me join the invited club.
> 
> Tons of thanks to this forum and wonderful people for the support.
> 
> Wish you all the best for the folks inviting for invite....
> 
> Cheers...


So finally kevin, you got your invite, 

"how are you feeling now"? the question posed by over-enthused Indian journalists in every damn situation. 

Heartiest congratulations


----------



## kamal.bernard

rajikac said:


> any good news today???


what is the options for SA sponsorship if im applying from overseas do they accept it?


----------



## padmakarrao

kamal.bernard said:


> what is the options for SA sponsorship if im applying from overseas do they accept it?


Hi Kamal, if you look at the posts, most of us have applied for the nomination while we are not in Australia. You just need to check if your occupation is part of the SA nomination list, which you can see on their website.
Good day.


----------



## Ritzagni

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Kamal, if you look at the posts, most of us have applied for the nomination while we are not in Australia. You just need to check if your occupation is part of the SA nomination list, which you can see on their website.
> Good day.


...and you've got a positive skill assessment from ACS or VETASSES or other assessing body,


----------



## kevin538

Ritzagni said:


> So finally kevin, you got your invite,
> 
> "how are you feeling now"? the question posed by over-enthused Indian journalists in every damn situation.
> 
> Heartiest congratulations


Many thanks Ritzagni, I am really feeling great and it’s just a beginning of new life for all of us… May god bless abundantly everyone.


----------



## kevin538

chennaiite said:


> Congrats bro, finally!


thanks bro...


----------



## kamal.bernard

Ritzagni said:


> ...and you've got a positive skill assessment from ACS or VETASSES or other assessing body,


Dear 
i have a positive result from ACS for occupation system Administrator. im planing to apply to SA - but it says special condition apply!! i need to know if i need to be in SA for this ? or i can still apply from overseas.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Gr8 News*

Hi All,

Yahoooo! I am in the next level now...been invited.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## bhupen008

@Kevin.. 
Congrats Mate !


----------



## kevin538

bhupen008 said:


> @Kevin..
> Congrats Mate !


Thanks Mate,


----------



## gary31

Congrats to all of those who rcvd invite


----------



## padmakarrao

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yahoooo! I am in the next level now...been invited.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hey Congrats Canchi_Mohd, so we have one more Training person getting an invite. Superb. Now our wait is coming closer. Pray for us.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



padmakarrao said:


> Hey Congrats Canchi_Mohd, so we have one more Training person getting an invite. Superb. Now our wait is coming closer. Pray for us.


Thankyou All, Hope the next step also goes on well.


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hey Congrats Canchi_Mohd, so we have one more Training person getting an invite. Superb. Now our wait is coming closer. Pray for us.




Padmakarrao: Keep your eyes open for my status...then next is yours )


----------



## Addy11

Can someone please help me with visa application process related queries:

1. On clicking on the apply visa button, do I need to apply at one go? Or can I save the application and complete it over the course of a few days?

2. Should all the documents be uploaded before the payment or after?

3. 60 days is the limit for the whole process including uploading documents?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Guys I have lodged the visa today.

Kindly update the tracker 

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys I have lodged the visa today.
> 
> Kindly update the tracker
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Congrats future_ozzy
Wait starts now...


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Congrats to all of those who rcvd invite


Gary when are you expected to lodge?


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Few Doubts*



Addy11 said:


> Can someone please help me with visa application process related queries:
> 
> 1. On clicking on the apply visa button, do I need to apply at one go? Or can I save the application and complete it over the course of a few days?
> 
> 2. Should all the documents be uploaded before the payment or after?
> 
> 3. 60 days is the limit for the whole process including uploading documents?




Hi All,

Even i do have all these doubts, Seniors whoever has lodged the visa or have been granted, pls shed some lights into this.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## SunFlower48

*Times*



Powergirl said:


> Sunflower - 15th of May? And you haven't heard yet?
> 
> This is the state sponsorship tracker
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit?pli=1#gid=0


I lodged 15 May and haven't heard yet
Should I do anything?


----------



## SunFlower48

*Payment and Docs*



canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Even i do have all these doubts, Seniors whoever has lodged the visa or have been granted, pls shed some lights into this.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


When u lodge, u have to pay
Then u can upload documents gradually
But it is better to have all the required docs, so u can upload after payment
The documents are:
IELTS
Qualifications
Work Reference Letter
State Nomination
Birth Certificate or something similar
Skill Assessment
Passport
Form 80
Invitation 
Resume

Hope it helps


----------



## Newmoon

kamal.bernard said:


> Dear
> i have a positive result from ACS for occupation system Administrator. im planing to apply to SA - but it says special condition apply!! i need to know if i need to be in SA for this ? or i can still apply from overseas.


Oh noooo Kamal.bernard!!! As far as I know if it says that you need to be a graduate from SA in order to apply  rumour has it that the status could change but it's very unlikely. Seniors shed some light plz ! 
hope it does mate! All the best .


----------



## Newmoon

Rab, humtum, power girl,Padmakarrao can't wait to celebrate u getting the golden email, you are in my prayers!!!
Maybe end of next week ? Let's hope for the best!!!


----------



## Powergirl

Newmoon said:


> Rab, humtum, power girl,Padmakarrao can't wait to celebrate u getting the golden email, you are in my prayers!!!
> Maybe end of next week ? Let's hope for the best!!!


Thanks newmoon. Hopefully early next week.

Humtum my wait begins after you get urs so pls do let us know


----------



## Ritzagni

kamal.bernard said:


> Dear
> i have a positive result from ACS for occupation system Administrator. im planing to apply to SA - but it says special condition apply!! i need to know if i need to be in SA for this ? or i can still apply from overseas.


I am sorry to say that with the status as "Special conditions apply" overseas applicants are not eligible to apply and have to wait for the occupation to come back to high, medium or low availability.


----------



## Ritzagni

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yahoooo! I am in the next level now...been invited.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Congratulations Canchi, Eid has brought you good news


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Padmakarrao: Keep your eyes open for my status...then next is yours )


Hey why don't you create a timeline signature? :typing:


----------



## Ritzagni

SunFlower48 said:


> I lodged 15 May and haven't heard yet
> Should I do anything?


Call them with the SA SS registration number ready with you


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> Hey why don't you create a timeline signature? :typing:


I dont think I hv figured that out yet  help??


----------



## Ritzagni

*Visa Filing Process*



Addy11 said:


> Can someone please help me with visa application process related queries:
> 
> 1. On clicking on the apply visa button, do I need to apply at one go? Or can I save the application and complete it over the course of a few days?
> 
> 2. Should all the documents be uploaded before the payment or after?
> 
> 3. 60 days is the limit for the whole process including uploading documents?



Ans.1. You can do it in steps although it is advisable to do it in one go, it'd take a couple of hours at max, it asks a lot of questions about who you are, what you did and where you've studied and the dates of all records. therefore keep all the papers in your hands reach, whatever information you give at this stage, you need to prove it via uploading relevant documents.

Ans.2. All documents need to be uploaded after you have paid the visa fees which happens after you you fill in the questionnaire.

Ans.3. I guess it is for visa filing (payment) only however you wouldn't want to wait that long.

Cheers,
Ritzagni


----------



## humtum

Newmoon said:


> Rab, humtum, power girl,Padmakarrao can't wait to celebrate u getting the golden email, you are in my prayers!!!
> Maybe end of next week ? Let's hope for the best!!!


Thanks NewMoon for your prayer. I wish the same for you.


----------



## humtum

Dear Canchi Mond

Congrats and all the best for next stage.


----------



## humtum

Powergirl said:


> Thanks newmoon. Hopefully early next week.
> 
> Humtum my wait begins after you get urs so pls do let us know


i will let u know as soon as i get it.


----------



## msdaus

Hi, all. I have lodged my eVISA application on 20th July, 2014. However, I yet not uploaded my documents. I have a plan to upload all documents on 4th August,2014. Does it delay my process? Hope to listen from you soon.


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> I dont think I hv figured that out yet  help??


Fairly simple Click on "quick links" tab on top and then click on Signature or Edit signature button.


----------



## humtum

where is Apeksha gone?


----------



## humtum

msdaus said:


> Hi, all. I have lodged my eVISA application on 20th July, 2014. However, I yet not uploaded my documents. I have a plan to upload all documents on 4th August,2014. Does it delay my process? Hope to listen from you soon.


No, I will not delay the process. You can even upload your docs after the allocation of a Case Office.


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> Fairly simple Click on "quick links" tab on top and then click on Signature or Edit signature button.


Thanks


----------



## Rock4u

*Spouse's English Language Ability Confirmation*

I am waiting for the confirmation of my Spouse's English language ability. It might take another few weeks to get confirmed. (The result might be +ve or -ve)

Hence not sure in the mean while I can submit the Visa application including my dependents (Spouse and child) or shall I include them at a later stage in order to be on the safe side.. Pls advise 

Thank you


----------



## Future_ozzy

msdaus said:


> Hi, all. I have lodged my eVISA application on 20th July, 2014. However, I yet not uploaded my documents. I have a plan to upload all documents on 4th August,2014. Does it delay my process? Hope to listen from you soon.


Nope Mate...

You have good enough time to upload documents post lodging the visa ..


Your application date is counted from the time you pay visa fees regardless of you uploading the docs or not.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Rock4u said:


> I am waiting for the confirmation of my Spouse's English language ability. It might take another few weeks to get confirmed. (The result might be +ve or -ve)
> 
> Hence not sure in the mean while I can submit the Visa application including my dependents (Spouse and child) or shall I include them at a later stage in order to be on the safe side.. Pls advise
> 
> Thank you


Adding your spouse and child at later stage will delay their visa process..its not a good idea..by what time you have to lodge the visa...guess they give you two months time from invitation date..also I think you can lodge visa without her IELTS score card.. Upload them later.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rock4u

Future_ozzy said:


> Adding your spouse and child at later stage will delay their visa process..its not a good idea..by what time you have to lodge the visa...guess they give you two months time from invitation date..also I think you can lodge visa without her IELTS score card.. Upload them later.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


ok.. Thanks for the info..

I have one more question. After receiving the grant is it possible that only myself will travel within the stipulated time and my dependents shall travel later than the stipulated time? Pls advise

Since my plan is to travel alone first and search for job and bring my dependents later once I have stability..


----------



## humtum

Rock4u said:


> I am waiting for the confirmation of my Spouse's English language ability. It might take another few weeks to get confirmed. (The result might be +ve or -ve)
> 
> Hence not sure in the mean while I can submit the Visa application including my dependents (Spouse and child) or shall I include them at a later stage in order to be on the safe side.. Pls advise
> 
> Thank you


In case of spouse you need not to go for ILETS. IF she is graduate then just get a certificate from her college that her medium of studies was English. Thats IT.


----------



## jaya73

humtum said:


> In case of spouse you need not to go for ILETS. IF she is graduate then just get a certificate from her college that her medium of studies was English. Thats IT.


Hi Humtum,

Is the certificate from college is enough or from the University?


----------



## humtum

jaya73 said:


> Hi Humtum,
> 
> Is the certificate from college is enough or from the University?




From the institute he/she studied?


----------



## Addy11

So, it goes like this, right?

Login >> Fill Questionnaire >> Pay >> Submit >> Upload Docs >> Final Submit




Ritzagni said:


> Ans.1. You can do it in steps although it is advisable to do it in one go, it'd take a couple of hours at max, it asks a lot of questions about who you are, what you did and where you've studied and the dates of all records. therefore keep all the papers in your hands reach, whatever information you give at this stage, you need to prove it via uploading relevant documents.
> 
> Ans.2. All documents need to be uploaded after you have paid the visa fees which happens after you you fill in the questionnaire.
> 
> Ans.3. I guess it is for visa filing (payment) only however you wouldn't want to wait that long.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ritzagni


----------



## msdaus

Thanks a lot, Humtum and Future_Ozzy. I have another question. I went through the DIBP website and found the below instruction for PCC. In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively.

My wife stayed more than 1 year in total in India for Medical Treatment purpose. Now, I want to know, whether she need to submit a PCC for India or not. Hope to listen from you soon.


----------



## padmakarrao

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys I have lodged the visa today.
> 
> Kindly update the tracker
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi All,

Lodging visa means, completing the payment and uploading all documents only or also completing PCC and Medicals? When is one expected to get the PCC and Medicals done?

I know, i am being a bit curious before getting the state sponsorship, just that saw so many of us lodging visa, that i had this doubt.

Thanks.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Yes she does need PCC from India..

Your family can join you later but they need to make sure that they validate their visa before the IED which depends on 1 year from either medicals or PCC which ever is done first..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkvithia

Rock4u said:


> ok.. Thanks for the info..
> 
> I have one more question. After receiving the grant is it possible that only myself will travel within the stipulated time and my dependents shall travel later than the stipulated time? Pls advise
> 
> Since my plan is to travel alone first and search for job and bring my dependents later once I have stability..


from waht i know, all have to make entry before stated time. once visa granted ,its granted as an individual babsis


----------



## humtum

gkvithia said:


> from waht i know, all have to make entry before stated time. once visa granted ,its granted as an individual babsis


Its 100% correct.


----------



## Shreyas

kevin538 said:


> Hey Guys Now it's mine turn, I got my SA invitation today let me join the invited club.
> 
> Tons of thanks to this forum and wonderful people for the support.
> 
> Wish you all the best for the folks inviting for invite....
> 
> Cheers...


Congrats Kevin. Wish you all the best for the remaining process.


----------



## chennaiite

Rock4u said:


> ok.. Thanks for the info..
> 
> I have one more question. After receiving the grant is it possible that only myself will travel within the stipulated time and my dependents shall travel later than the stipulated time? Pls advise
> 
> Since my plan is to travel alone first and search for job and bring my dependents later once I have stability..


Yes, thats ok. You can go before your family. But make sure your family arrives before the first entry date mentioned in grant conditions


----------



## canchi_mohd

Hi All,

Is there anything we need to follow the naming conventions for the documents to upload or how?

Also let me know from which PSK will be easier to get PCC in bangalore, as i have two different address.



thanks
Mohd.


----------



## chennaiite

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anything we need to follow the naming conventions for the documents to upload or how?
> 
> Also let me know from which PSK will be easier to get PCC in bangalore, as i have two different address.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


I guess processing times for all PSKs are the same


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> Hi, all. I have lodged my eVISA application on 20th July, 2014. However, I yet not uploaded my documents. I have a plan to upload all documents on 4th August,2014. Does it delay my process? Hope to listen from you soon.


NO, it does not delay your process, however you must hurry up and upload all of your documents before the CO is allocated


----------



## Ritzagni

Rock4u said:


> I am waiting for the confirmation of my Spouse's English language ability. It might take another few weeks to get confirmed. (The result might be +ve or -ve)
> 
> Hence not sure in the mean while I can submit the Visa application including my dependents (Spouse and child) or shall I include them at a later stage in order to be on the safe side.. Pls advise
> 
> Thank you


If your spouse have appeared for IELTS, its result will take its time. However there is a way out, you can get a certificate from your spouse's college/Institute/University on a its letter head that the 2 or three year degree course was taught in English medium. This would suffice and you may file the visa with this doc as proof of English ability of your spouse.


----------



## gkvithia

Ritzagni said:


> NO, it does not delay your process, however you must hurry up and upload all of your documents before the CO is allocated


if you are wishing, hoping, praying for DIRECT GRANT.......pls upload all documents, including pcc and do medical before they ask you . also dont forget form 80!!! for all adult applicants. just do it now


----------



## user_ajay

Hi All,

I have been a silent follower of this forum and I registered now to share a concern and seek guidance. I have lodged my EOI and SS on 4th July and still havent received an invite. Was worried about it. I filed it at 10 PM IST. I must have got it by now right?


----------



## Ritzagni

Rock4u said:


> ok.. Thanks for the info..
> 
> I have one more question. After receiving the grant is it possible that only myself will travel within the stipulated time and my dependents shall travel later than the stipulated time? Pls advise
> 
> Since my plan is to travel alone first and search for job and bring my dependents later once I have stability..


All who are granted visa MUST land in OZ before the latest arrival date and then they may come back


----------



## gkvithia

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I registered now to share a concern and seek guidance. I have lodged my EOI and SS on 4th July and still havent received an invite. Was worried about it. I filed it at 10 PM IST. I must have got it by now right?


check sa website and see if process is completed


----------



## user_ajay

I have been checking that every 5 minutes since morning! It is still in the submitted state.


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> So, it goes like this, right?
> 
> Login >> Fill Questionnaire >> Pay >> Submit >> Upload Docs >> Final Submit


Login to Skillselect >>> Apply for Visa >>> create a new IMMI.gov account >>> Fill Questionnaire >> Pay >> Submit. = Your visa is FILED

At later stages (in the following few days) you may log back in to immi.gov account and upload your documents, all at one go or as many times as you like. There is no final submit


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> Thanks a lot, Humtum and Future_Ozzy. I have another question. I went through the DIBP website and found the below instruction for PCC. In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively.
> 
> My wife stayed more than 1 year in total in India for Medical Treatment purpose. Now, I want to know, whether she need to submit a PCC for India or not. Hope to listen from you soon.


A PCC from India is required,


----------



## Ritzagni

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodging visa means, completing the payment and uploading all documents only or also completing PCC and Medicals? When is one expected to get the PCC and Medicals done?
> 
> I know, i am being a bit curious before getting the state sponsorship, just that saw so many of us lodging visa, that i had this doubt.
> 
> Thanks.


Lodging means creating a new immi.gov account and filling the online form and paying up the visa fees. PERIOD you visa is filed.

Document uploading is allowed over multiple logins later


----------



## Powergirl

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I registered now to share a concern and seek guidance. I have lodged my EOI and SS on 4th July and still havent received an invite. Was worried about it. I filed it at 10 PM IST. I must have got it by now right?


Hi Ajay

Some of the 4th Julys on this forum got it yesterday...since you submitted it late, it's probably last on the list..don't worry.. it will happen


----------



## padmakarrao

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I registered now to share a concern and seek guidance. I have lodged my EOI and SS on 4th July and still havent received an invite. Was worried about it. I filed it at 10 PM IST. I must have got it by now right?


Hi Ajay,

You submitted on 4th July, 10p.m IST, which technically means 2 am, 5th July of Adelaide time. Hence going by how members of this forum are getting invites, your number should be next. Till yesterday all the 4th July members of this group got invites. So you may get the invite soon.

By the way, for which profession have you applied?

Regards


----------



## user_ajay

Thanks for the reassurance Powergirl. I hope thats the case


----------



## gkvithia

automagically you will receive to email one from dmitre othe from immi to lodge


----------



## user_ajay

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> You submitted on 4th July, 10p.m IST, which technically means 2 am, 5th July of Adelaide time. Hence going by how members of this forum are getting invites, your number should be next. Till yesterday all the 4th July members of this group got invites. So you may get the invite soon.
> 
> By the way, for which profession have you applied?
> 
> Regards


I have applied for ICT Account Manager.


----------



## humtum

user_ajay said:


> I have been checking that every 5 minutes since morning! It is still in the submitted state.



Dear Ajay

10PM IST ( 4th July ) IS EQUAL TO 2AM SA ( 5th July).

Do not worry u will get it soon. Pls update the same as soon as u get it.


----------



## Powergirl

user_ajay said:


> Thanks for the reassurance Powergirl. I hope thats the case


pls let us know when u get it


----------



## kevin538

Guys any guess, what would be medicals fees..


----------



## humtum

kevin538 said:


> Guys any guess, what would be medicals fees..


2700-3500 per person depending on the hospital.
in case of minor- 1500-2000


----------



## Ritzagni

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I registered now to share a concern and seek guidance. I have lodged my EOI and SS on 4th July and still havent received an invite. Was worried about it. I filed it at 10 PM IST. I must have got it by now right?


call em


----------



## Ritzagni

user_ajay said:


> Thanks for the reassurance Powergirl. I hope thats the case


Oh Ajay, browse through this forum's earlier pages and you can find all of us ranting and grumbling like hungry tigers before THE INVITE doused us.

A lil more wait and that's all, do let us know then

Ritz


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

Hi Ritzagni,

Any naming convention for uploading the documents.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Gary when are you expected to lodge?


Hey lakshay

I m looking to file in around next week , all the best to u buddy


----------



## Powergirl

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I registered now to share a concern and seek guidance. I have lodged my EOI and SS on 4th July and still havent received an invite. Was worried about it. I filed it at 10 PM IST. I must have got it by now right?


Any news?


----------



## mady123

My brother got an invite just 10 min ago. SS 489 for SA- 
Applied on 4rth July at 7pm Adelaide time


----------



## Kingslayer

Friends, Quick question..

While filling Form 80, Question 32 says Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?

I have personal contacts in Brisbane and Melbourne, nothing in SA. Can I give addresses from Brisbane / Melbourne ? Will it be a problem later ?


----------



## RMG

After I applied for EOI, received a mail from SA asking to modify state nomination in my EOI as only SA. After that apply for SA nomination in the below link. Whereas, my ANSC is currently under Special conditions.

Should i still go ahead and apply for SA SS ?

ANSC - 261111. 

Someone suggest.


----------



## Ritzagni

*Document naming format for Upload*



canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Ritzagni,
> 
> Any naming convention for uploading the documents.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hi dear,

There is no prescribed naming format, however what I have followed is just to make the CO's work easier.

e.g. for a person named John Doe, the different docs would be named as per my format:

John - 10th 12th BS and MS Certificates
John - Form 16 Financial Years 2006-08

Also give more details in the 'Document detail' section for each upload

Hope this helps


----------



## Newmoon

msdaus said:


> Hi all, hope you are enjoying an excellent holiday ( in Bangladesh today is the first working day of week  ). Hope tomorrow will be my day. Please keep me in your prayer....


Stay calmed my friend! You'll be the next  You're in my prayers.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## user_ajay

Powergirl said:


> Any news?


Yes, I called them today morning and they told that its in the sign off stage and I should be getting it today or by monday. Any idea what does sign off stage mean? Does that mean that I will get an invite?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

user_ajay said:


> Yes, I called them today morning and they told that its in the sign off stage and I should be getting it today or by monday. Any idea what does sign off stage mean? Does that mean that I will get an invite?


Hi, 

In this thread did you hear SA declined nomination to anyone? 

Sign off means that a Case officer has verified you nomination application, a verification officer has also seen the same he just has to sign it and give comments that NOMINATED AS PER RULES.  

Be positive brother, skeptic views never killed someone but there are proofs that happy lives were made miserable by skeptical lookout towards life. 

Imagine you applying yo VIC which takes more than 8 weeks an rejects even if you qualify without giving a reason or NSW guys who had all applications ready but couldn't apply due to system crash and nomination status will only be updated by 1-3 months to top it the fees for application. 

You me and all SA applicants are lucky to have choseb SA and be rest assured you will get revert within 5 weeks and that too positive. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## SunFlower48

Does anyone know the number please?


----------



## SunFlower48

*Phone*



Ritzagni said:


> Call them with the SA SS registration number ready with you


Would you please let me know the phone number I should call?


----------



## msdaus

Newmoon said:


> Stay calmed my friend! You'll be the next  You're in my prayers.:fingerscrossed:


Thank you dear Newmoon. However, I got my sponsorship approval on 18th July 2014.


----------



## jaya73

user_ajay said:


> Yes, I called them today morning and they told that its in the sign off stage and I should be getting it today or by monday. Any idea what does sign off stage mean? Does that mean that I will get an invite?



It means that it is in the letter stage, so you should be getting it today positively.


----------



## Powergirl

user_ajay said:


> Yes, I called them today morning and they told that its in the sign off stage and I should be getting it today or by monday. Any idea what does sign off stage mean? Does that mean that I will get an invite?



You will get it!! ) Pls let us know when you do. Cheers!


----------



## Shreyas

Who will be good news bearer today !!  
I wish all remaining people get invite soon and join the club.


----------



## Ritzagni

user_ajay said:


> Yes, I called them today morning and they told that its in the sign off stage and I should be getting it today or by monday. Any idea what does sign off stage mean? Does that mean that I will get an invite?


YES SIR, it does mean that only, YOU WILL get your invite,


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> In this thread did you hear SA declined nomination to anyone?
> 
> Sign off means that a Case officer has verified you nomination application, a verification officer has also seen the same he just has to sign it and give comments that NOMINATED AS PER RULES.
> 
> Be positive brother, skeptic views never killed someone but there are proofs that happy lives were made miserable by skeptical lookout towards life.
> 
> Imagine you applying yo VIC which takes more than 8 weeks an rejects even if you qualify without giving a reason or NSW guys who had all applications ready but couldn't apply due to system crash and nomination status will only be updated by 1-3 months to top it the fees for application.
> 
> You me and all SA applicants are lucky to have choseb SA and be rest assured you will get revert within 5 weeks and that too positive.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Good pep talk Deeps, I really liked the philosophical, line about skeptic views, :santaface:


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends, 

There is a two year waiting period after gaining permanent residency for social security payments, including unemployment benefits, for most newly arrived migrants. Is that true, any comments..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

kevin538 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> There is a two year waiting period after gaining permanent residency for social security payments, including unemployment benefits, for most newly arrived migrants. Is that true, any comments..


True, but what wish for is that they should have a news release which says Immigrant Deeps is really Feeling heat because immigrant Kevin in just $2 million tax payments away from being the highest tax payer in last year ;-)


----------



## rajit

*Pcc*

HI ALL,

All those who have filed their visa application and processed their medicals, do you have any idea when the Police Clearance certificate to be sought.

After applying for visa application it take 3 month for the process till visa allocation?

guys need ur view.


----------



## kevin538

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> True, but what wish for is that they should have a news release which says Immigrant Deeps is really Feeling heat because immigrant Kevin in just $2 million tax payments away from being the highest tax payer in last year ;-)


LOL ; I didn't expect this.... All the best dude...(Stay Cool)


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> True, but what wish for is that they should have a news release which says Immigrant Deeps is really Feeling heat because immigrant Kevin in just $2 million tax payments away from being the highest tax payer in last year ;-)


Ha Ha Ha :drum:


----------



## Ritzagni

rajit said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> All those who have filed their visa application and processed their medicals, do you have any idea when the Police Clearance certificate to be sought.
> 
> After applying for visa application it take 3 month for the process till visa allocation?
> 
> guys need ur view.


If you have filed the visa (paid the visa fee), you should upload your PCC as soon as possible. do not wait for the CO to ask for it, as its a mandatory document for all adult applicant/dependents.

Visa allocation duration depends upon the CO (case officer) allocation and the satisfactory status of documents. Its good to frontload all what you have.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## Shreyas

:laugh: ound: Ritz and Deeps


----------



## user_ajay

Hi All,

Got the letters few minutes back. What a relief!  
Thanks for all the much needed support!


----------



## Shreyas

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the letters few minutes back. What a relief!
> Thanks for all the much needed support!


Congrats Ajay, enjoy the moment, celebrate a little and prepare for the further process.


----------



## rajit

thanks Ritz,

But i heard for PCC you require a letter from Immigration Au


----------



## padmakarrao

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the letters few minutes back. What a relief!
> Thanks for all the much needed support!


Congrats Ajay, it's party time. Trust me we were also waiting to here from you, as anxiously as you were. So we are now on 5th July applications, hope they clear our applications too, very soon.


----------



## Shreyas

rajit said:


> thanks Ritz,
> 
> But i heard for PCC you require a letter from Immigration Au


Rajit, according to PSK site the only document you are supposed to carry is "Old passport in original with self-attested photocopy". In case of your address is changed from what it is there in passport, you will have to carry address proof, and in this case there will be police verification. If your current address is same as in passport, there will be no police verification and they should give you PCC on the spot. you can refer to document advisor on passportindia site.


----------



## jaya73

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the letters few minutes back. What a relief!
> Thanks for all the much needed support!


Congrats Ajay.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the letters few minutes back. What a relief!
> Thanks for all the much needed support!


So Ajay , 

I hope our conversation on forum this morning was fruitful?! ;-)


----------



## rajit

Thanks Ritz. will do so and get it done.. 



Shreyas said:


> Rajit, according to PSK site the only document you are supposed to carry is "Old passport in original with self-attested photocopy". In case of your address is changed from what it is there in passport, you will have to carry address proof, and in this case there will be police verification. If your current address is same as in passport, there will be no police verification and they should give you PCC on the spot. you can refer to document advisor on passportindia site.


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi All, 

ACT has updated it's list today, please check if any of you are interested. Though they have kept many occupations in closed list, which means either you have to be there or have an offer in hand. Training and Development is a closed occupation, last year it was open initially.

Good Luck.


----------



## humtum

Congrats Ajay.....


----------



## RMG

RMG said:


> After I applied for EOI, received a mail from SA asking to modify state nomination in my EOI as only SA. After that apply for SA nomination in the below link. Whereas, my ANSC is currently under Special conditions.
> 
> Should i still go ahead and apply for SA SS ?
> 
> ANSC - 261111.
> 
> Someone suggest.


Suggestions plz


----------



## Ritzagni

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the letters few minutes back. What a relief!
> Thanks for all the much needed support!


Can't stop myself saying the cliched line "you see, I said it"

Congratulations mate


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

RMG said:


> Suggestions plz


Do your qualify to apply for SA whilst your occupation is in special conditions apply category?! 

If your fulfill all criterion then go ahead with application. 


Please check this link for further information. 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements

Point no 6.

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Ritzagni

rajit said:


> thanks Ritz,
> 
> But i heard for PCC you require a letter from Immigration Au


No, not at all, I got mine in April this year from Delhi PSK.


----------



## RAB

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the letters few minutes back. What a relief!
> Thanks for all the much needed support!


Congrats Ajay!!


----------



## Ritzagni

RMG said:


> Suggestions plz


When you say "applied for EOI" do you mean to say applied for SA state sponsorship?

If YES, and at that time your occupation was available (high/medium/low) and you were successful in making an application to Migration Sounth Australia, It should not pose a problem. But please confirm by giving them a call.

If you have to make a new application to Migration SA now with the status of occupation you mentioned, its not good man


----------



## RMG

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Do your qualify to apply for SA whilst your occupation is in special conditions apply category?!
> 
> If your fulfill all criterion then go ahead with application.
> 
> 
> Please check this link for further information.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements
> 
> Point no 6.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks for the help... I shall look into


----------



## Rock4u

I Just have a question while filing the eVisa.

In one of the sections its asking for Identity Document, is it fine if i can provide Indian Aadhar Card number (for all 3 of us) for identity purposes? (Since We have already given Passport details seperately, i dont think we should give the same once again for identity).

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## maq_qatar

Rock4u said:


> I Just have a question while filing the eVisa.
> 
> In one of the sections its asking for Identity Document, is it fine if i can provide Indian Aadhar Card number (for all 3 of us) for identity purposes? (Since We have already given Passport details seperately, i dont think we should give the same once again for identity).
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.


You can provide adhar card or passport, no issues or you can leave it blank as adhar card is not considered as our national identity.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

Rock4u said:


> I Just have a question while filing the eVisa.
> 
> In one of the sections its asking for Identity Document, is it fine if i can provide Indian Aadhar Card number (for all 3 of us) for identity purposes? (Since We have already given Passport details seperately, i dont think we should give the same once again for identity).
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.


Valid driving license is an acceptable national Identity document, you may use it as well


----------



## Rock4u

Ritzagni said:


> Valid driving license is an acceptable national Identity document, you may use it as well


What about dependents, can we use PAN Card or Voter ID for spouse..?


----------



## Newmoon

Hi guys! Has The moderator updated the tracker? any ppl from July 5th have got the invitation? Hope so


----------



## padmakarrao

Newmoon said:


> Hi guys! Has The moderator updated the tracker? any ppl from July 5th have got the invitation? Hope so


Hi Newmoon, yes Ajay has got an invitation today, he was the only one from this forum who applied on 5th. Now as per the list we have one each for 6, 7, 8 and 9 follwed by some more on the other dates.


----------



## jaya73

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Newmoon, yes Ajay has got an invitation today, he was the only one from this forum who applied on 5th. Now as per the list we have one each for 6, 7, 8 and 9 follwed by some more on the other dates.


Hi Padma,

Can you update the tracker with my details too, Occupation is Facilities Mgr.


----------



## padmakarrao

jaya73 said:


> Hi Padma,
> 
> Can you update the tracker with my details too, Occupation is Facilities Mgr.


Hi Jaya,

I do not have the rights to update the tracker. 

Apeksha, please update the tracker and add details of Jaya.


----------



## Powergirl

Guys, 
I downloaded form 80 and saved it to my desktop. But whatever I fill, does not get saved! What am I doing wrong? How are you saving the form?


----------



## maq_qatar

Rock4u said:


> What about dependents, can we use PAN Card or Voter ID for spouse..?


Yes you can.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## user_ajay

Ritzagni said:


> If you have filed the visa (paid the visa fee), you should upload your PCC as soon as possible. do not wait for the CO to ask for it, as its a mandatory document for all adult applicant/dependents.
> 
> Visa allocation duration depends upon the CO (case officer) allocation and the satisfactory status of documents. Its good to frontload all what you have.
> 
> Regards,
> Ritz





maq_qatar said:


> You can provide adhar card or passport, no issues or you can leave it blank as adhar card is not considered as our national identity.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I have a consultant for my visa process. The document that suggested us to upload was the PAN card of both primary and the dependants.

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## msdaus

harilal1977 said:


> hi all..as u know we got sa invitation on 23rd july..
> 
> just i see Canberra (ACT) occupation list came out...my ocupation is avliable ...can i apply here too ?



Ha ha ha. No, you cannot as your EOI account has been ceased for 2 months.


----------



## ashhegde

hello all, my SA application has been approved on 25th July,, i will be applying for the visa in the next week.. Shud I do the PCC before am even asked for one?? what about medicals??

Also for the ones awaiting results on their SA application, you can find the date of application currently processed by SA below:
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


----------



## chennaiite

harilal1977 said:


> hi all..as u know we got sa invitation on 23rd july..
> 
> just i see Canberra (ACT) occupation list came out...my ocupation is avliable ...can i apply here too ?


You can create another EOI

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shreyas

ashhegde said:


> hello all, my SA application has been approved on 25th July,, i will be applying for the visa in the next week.. Shud I do the PCC before am even asked for one?? what about medicals??
> 
> Also for the ones awaiting results on their SA application, you can find the date of application currently processed by SA below:
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


You can get PCC anytime, but for medicals you have to lodge visa application. After payment is done, you will see a link to "Organise your health check up" and you will get HAP ID. You will need to print that and schedule appointment for medical checkup. 
It is always a good idea to get all the docs ready and upload before CO is assigned, makes out process a bit faster.


----------



## Future_ozzy

rajit said:


> thanks Ritz,
> 
> But i heard for PCC you require a letter from Immigration Au


For me they asked the visa invitation letter at HYD PSK..

Better to carry it..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Powergirl said:


> Guys,
> I downloaded form 80 and saved it to my desktop. But whatever I fill, does not get saved! What am I doing wrong? How are you saving the form?


Better take a print out, write details scan and upload..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Apeksha S

Hello Guyz....

I am Back... I was busy at home with a family function..... 

Congratulations to everyone who got invites....:cheer2: :cheer2: Especially @ Kevin

I will start updating the tracker right away...


----------



## Newmoon

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Guyz....
> 
> I am Back... I was busy at home with a family function.....
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got invites....:cheer2: :cheer2: Especially @ Kevin
> 
> I will start updating the tracker right away...


WELCOME BACK Apeksha! Thanks for taking the time to update the tracker, btw, my profession is 249311 TESOL teacher


----------



## The_Boss

harilal1977 said:


> hi all..as u know we got sa invitation on 23rd july..
> 
> just i see Canberra (ACT) occupation list came out...my ocupation is avliable ...can i apply here too ?


Why would you want to chose ACT over SA. ACT processing time is 8 weeks...are you ready to wait for another 8 weeks and then apply for visa? 

More so finding jobs in ACT is even more difficult as most are govt jobs there for which citizenship is required. 

I would pick SA over ACT even if you put a gun on my forehead


----------



## The_Boss

harilal1977 said:


> i thought canbera is more opportunity...its austrlian capital


Nope. Most are govt jobs which we PR holders are not eligible until we become citizens.

Choose wisely


----------



## ashish3116

harilal1977 said:


> i thought canbera is more opportunity...its austrlian capital


I totally agree, there are no job opportunities in ACT. I came on state sponsorship but had to move out for better prospects.

Friends, do we have any idea about the SA list getting revised, my friend needs to apply for Contact Centre Manager. It just got open for few hours on the first day and is open on special conditions. We have been hearing that there will be changes soon.


----------



## Future_ozzy

My personal observation once am occupation goes to special conditions apply it would not be revised ..it means they are done with their quota for that occupation and are open only to applicants from SA..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gary31

Hi everyone

1 have a tricky question - just came to mind

Wat if someone was in a different country for more than 1 year , and does not provide the PCC for that country, does the australian high commission go and check with other countries proactively that if the person was in other country or not, even if the person does not disclose about his/her stay in that country


----------



## Ritzagni

Rock4u said:


> What about dependents, can we use PAN Card or Voter ID for spouse..?


Hi rock4u,

Most important thing, look in the drop down for each type of proof demanded, the documents listed there should preferably used else, use the closest what you have.

More documents means better proof, we need to understand that all we are doing is to convince a single person the CO about our details and the CO team.

I suggest make a single pdf of all the identity documents and upload it for individuals. the more the merrier.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

*Identity proof*



user_ajay said:


> I have a consultant for my visa process. The document that suggested us to upload was the PAN card of both primary and the dependants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ajay


Most important thing, look in the drop down for each type of proof demanded, the documents listed there should preferably used else, use the closest what you have.

More documents means better proof, we need to understand that all we are doing is to convince a single person the CO about our details and the CO team.

I suggest make a single pdf of all the identity documents and upload it for individuals. the more the merrier.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

*Save Form 80*



Powergirl said:


> Guys,
> I downloaded form 80 and saved it to my desktop. But whatever I fill, does not get saved! What am I doing wrong? How are you saving the form?


Ya, I know its a pain, 

the way out is to fill the form in one go and then hit 'PRINT', a window would appear, now hit "Save as pdf"

It worked for me hope your system also supports this.

There's a catch, once saved as a pdf, you CAN'T write anything more.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> hi all..as u know we got sa invitation on 23rd july..
> 
> just i see Canberra (ACT) occupation list came out...my ocupation is avliable ...can i apply here too ?


Sorry Harilal,

Don't get greedy, if you have already received invitation from one state, no other state would sponsor you, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ritzagni

ashhegde said:


> hello all, my SA application has been approved on 25th July,, i will be applying for the visa in the next week.. Shud I do the PCC before am even asked for one?? what about medicals??
> 
> Also for the ones awaiting results on their SA application, you can find the date of application currently processed by SA below:
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times


Hey Ash,

before posting any question browse through the thread, high possibility that you'll find the answer. BTW, you should get your PCC before the CO asks for it, same goes for medical, as both are compulsory documents.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> You can create another EOI
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


I guess that is not advisable as all states share their lists of sponsorships, and any duplicate SS applications would be rejected in high likelyhood as it negates the "commitment towards state"


----------



## Ritzagni

The_Boss said:


> Why would you want to chose ACT over SA. ACT processing time is 8 weeks...are you ready to wait for another 8 weeks and then apply for visa?
> 
> More so finding jobs in ACT is even more difficult as most are govt jobs there for which citizenship is required.
> 
> I would pick SA over ACT even if you put a gun on my forehead


I second boss:yo:


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> i thought canbera is more opportunity...its austrlian capital



for more than 80% of the jobs you need to be an Australian citizen and need "Australian Security Clearance". :attention:


----------



## Ritzagni

gary31 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 1 have a tricky question - just came to mind
> 
> Wat if someone was in a different country for more than 1 year , and does not provide the PCC for that country, does the australian high commission go and check with other countries proactively that if the person was in other country or not, even if the person does not disclose about his/her stay in that country



I would say that would be too big a risk. Although I don't think they would inquire about anybody's stay in all countries, however if EVER the authorities come to know about the same, they would not hesitate in sending the person back even with the visa granted. :mod:


----------



## Shreyas

gary31 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 1 have a tricky question - just came to mind
> 
> Wat if someone was in a different country for more than 1 year , and does not provide the PCC for that country, does the australian high commission go and check with other countries proactively that if the person was in other country or not, even if the person does not disclose about his/her stay in that country


About - "even if the person does not disclose about his/her stay in that country"
Dude, with your passport number they can see your history of travel and stay! It cannot go unseen. 
Moreover, about - "does the australian high commission go and check with other countries proactively" - why would they do go through all this trouble, your CO will see your stay in another country for over a year, he will simple ask for PCC from YOU!
Lastly, Is it really that difficult to get PCC?! I'm assuming there is no fishy business involved


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> do not call, go to the branch, preferably near the PSK(Passport office).



Hi Ritzagni,

Thanks for the great info so far. I met the branch manager today of the ICICI near my home. She said this was the first case of my type so is unsure. I did mention that some of the folks have submitted the invitation mail. She said if one branch has done it, then it shouldn't be a problem. However, she does want to contact the branch manager of the bank you got it done to understand what additional approvals or follow ups she needs to process mine. 
Can you please tell me which branch helped you with this?


----------



## Krish77

Hi Guys,

I am managing my own export business in India and travel extensively for sales/marketing to Europe. If i suffice my employees-chain as required by them for 131112 then is there any chance i can apply for SA SS- 190 ? 
Or should i give my assessment to AIM for both 131112 and 111111 together to save on time ?? Is it allowed to give 2 assessment parallelly ??

What has more probailities 131112 or 111111 in my case ?
Also guys pls tell me how is SA job and social scene ??

Any advice will be highly appreciated..


----------



## Ritzagni

powergirl said:


> hi ritzagni,
> 
> thanks for the great info so far. I met the branch manager today of the icici near my home. She said this was the first case of my type so is unsure. I did mention that some of the folks have submitted the invitation mail. She said if one branch has done it, then it shouldn't be a problem. However, she does want to contact the branch manager of the bank you got it done to understand what additional approvals or follow ups she needs to process mine.
> Can you please tell me which branch helped you with this?


icici bank ltd., express building, 9-10, bahadur shah zafar marg, delhi-ito, new delhi-110 002


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> icici bank ltd., express building, 9-10, bahadur shah zafar marg, delhi-ito, new delhi-110 002




Many thanks!


----------



## vasimasr

*jobs for electrical engineer*



xxxxxxxpearljam said:


> It got approved on 24 march.


Hi!
I am also one of the 190 visa applicant, applied on 18/6/14. May I know job opportunities for electrical engineer and how long take to get..
Thanks in ADVANCE


----------



## Addy11

Hey guys, 3 quick questions while filling the e-visa questionnaire:

1) both my parents are working & will not migrate with me. Should I still include their details in dependants section? 

2) I hold a Post Graduate Diploma but in my skills assessment, only skills up-to my Bachelors Degree has been recognised. Similarly in the EOI I have my bachelors degree as my highest recognised qualification. Should it be the same in the visa questionnaire? Or should I include my PG details but still say highest recognise dis bachelors?

3) work exp should be the assessed duration as per skills assessment or the actual work exp in nominated skill? Acs has deducted 2 years from my actual exp


----------



## Addy11

Faced the same problem with icici Mumbai branch!



Powergirl said:


> Many thanks!


----------



## Powergirl

Addy11 said:


> Faced the same problem with icici Mumbai branch!


What are u going to do now? I will be talking to the branch mbr tomo.mlets see


----------



## Addy11

It's really irritating that they continue to ask for air tickets despite explaining that I need to pay for visa! I've heard similar things about icici in other forums as well.. So I'll do this:

1)Tell them this Delhi branch example & ask to issue like Delhi did
2)Look at other bank options like HDFC & AXIS
3)my corp cc will arrive shortly, hope the limit is 3L

See this thread: How to Pay Australlian Visa Fees 

Pl pm me ur number if you don't mind so we can stay in touch reg this 



Powergirl said:


> What are u going to do now? I will be talking to the branch mbr tomo.mlets see


----------



## kevin538

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Guyz....
> 
> I am Back... I was busy at home with a family function.....
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who got invites....:cheer2: :cheer2: Especially @ Kevin
> 
> I will start updating the tracker right away...



Many thanks Apeksha, now there real waiting starts...


----------



## Future_ozzy

Try HDFC ..Show them the invitation letter ..I just walked into the HDFC branch where I had opened my account 4 yrs back.. I handed over the invitation letter and in less than 30 mins got the AUD forex card..it was activated within couple of hours ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

*Visa questionairre*



Addy11 said:


> Hey guys, 3 quick questions while filling the e-visa questionnaire:
> 
> 1) both my parents are working & will not migrate with me. Should I still include their details in dependants section?
> 
> 2) I hold a Post Graduate Diploma but in my skills assessment, only skills up-to my Bachelors Degree has been recognised. Similarly in the EOI I have my bachelors degree as my highest recognised qualification. Should it be the same in the visa questionnaire? Or should I include my PG details but still say highest recognise dis bachelors?
> 
> 3) work exp should be the assessed duration as per skills assessment or the actual work exp in nominated skill? Acs has deducted 2 years from my actual exp


Ans1. PLEASE DO NOT include parents as dependents in your dependents as 190 visa is ONLY for primary applicant, legal partner/spouse and dependent children, it IS NOT valid for parents (_sad but its a fact_).

Ans2. Answers to your visa questionnaire MUST be exactly same as that of your EOI. Don't bother about your PGD, it does not carry any weightage for visa. 

Ans3. Provide details for all of your experience, you have an option against each experience which says something like "relevant to occupation, YES/NO", you can put all your experience while putting YES against relevant ACS assessed experience.

Hope this clears some clutter


----------



## iru

Ritzagni said:


> Ans1. PLEASE DO NOT include parents as dependents in your dependents as 190 visa is ONLY for primary applicant, legal partner/spouse and dependent children, it IS NOT valid for parents (_sad but its a fact_).
> 
> Ans2. Answers to your visa questionnaire MUST be exactly same as that of your EOI. Don't bother about your PGD, it does not carry any weightage for visa.
> 
> Ans3. Provide details for all of your experience, you have an option against each experience which says something like "relevant to occupation, YES/NO", you can put all your experience while putting YES against relevant ACS assessed experience.
> 
> Hope this clears some clutter



Hi Ritz 

Doing a great job by clarifying lot of doubts which is common to all. My sincere wishes to all new invites. I am just collating documents. I got approved on 25th July and I am hoping to lodge visa in 1st week of september. BTW one question, is there anything that the primary applicant has to obtain PCC first and then the spouse. Kindly clarfiy if possible. thanks


----------



## Addy11

Great! Thanx a ton!



Ritzagni said:


> Ans1. PLEASE DO NOT include parents as dependents in your dependents as 190 visa is ONLY for primary applicant, legal partner/spouse and dependent children, it IS NOT valid for parents (_sad but its a fact_).
> 
> Ans2. Answers to your visa questionnaire MUST be exactly same as that of your EOI. Don't bother about your PGD, it does not carry any weightage for visa.
> 
> Ans3. Provide details for all of your experience, you have an option against each experience which says something like "relevant to occupation, YES/NO", you can put all your experience while putting YES against relevant ACS assessed experience.
> 
> Hope this clears some clutter


----------



## Addy11

Thanks, will try that this week.



Future_ozzy said:


> Try HDFC ..Show them the invitation letter ..I just walked into the HDFC branch where I had opened my account 4 yrs back.. I handed over the invitation letter and in less than 30 mins got the AUD forex card..it was activated within couple of hours ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

Can anyone from Bombay please share their exp around getting a on aud card? What I'm looking for is Bank game, Branch name & Docs required. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## OZdownunder

Addy11 said:


> Can anyone from Bombay please share their exp around getting a on aud card? What I'm looking for is Bank game, Branch name & Docs required. Any help greatly appreciated


You will have to go to a forex enabled branch, you can find the details of this on the bank's website.
as someone on this forum had suggested earlier, just walk into any of these forex enabled branches and request for travel/forex card and say that it is required for business and travel, they will not get into the details and will just ask for a passport photocopy.


----------



## padmakarrao

Continuing your discussion, is forex card a preferable way of paying or credit card? Where might one save some money?


----------



## OZdownunder

padmakarrao said:


> Continuing your discussion, is forex card a preferable way of paying or credit card? Where might one save some money?


If you have a credit card with that high a credit limit, I'd suggest use it ,because either ways you will have to pay a surcharge. credit card transactions are relatively secure.


----------



## Addy11

There are several cases where branches have refused issue of cards with the insistence of showing them visa & air tickets. Hence I'm looking for specific examples of branches in Bombay where cards have been issued for this purpose




OZdownunder said:


> You will have to go to a forex enabled branch, you can find the details of this on the bank's website.
> as someone on this forum had suggested earlier, just walk into any of these forex enabled branches and request for travel/forex card and say that it is required for business and travel, they will not get into the details and will just ask for a passport photocopy.


----------



## Ritzagni

*Scheduling PCC*



iru said:


> Hi Ritz
> 
> Doing a great job by clarifying lot of doubts which is common to all. My sincere wishes to all new invites. I am just collating documents. I got approved on 25th July and I am hoping to lodge visa in 1st week of september. BTW one question, is there anything that the primary applicant has to obtain PCC first and then the spouse. Kindly clarify if possible. thanks


Thanks Iru, 
The timing of PCC has a role in deciding your IED (Initial entry date) to OZ, normally it is 1 year from the date of PCC date of primary applicant.

If you have an old PCC and want more time to fly with family after your visa is granted, have a new PCC issued for the primary applicant.

Timing of PCC doesn't matter in any other way anybody can obtain anytime, having said that, one must frontload the PCC with other docs as soon as the visa is filed, who knows you might get a DIRECT GRANT.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## deepu

Hello Lovely People....

Hey Ritz and Shreyas, I see that you guys have already gone for medicals. Can you just tell what all medical investigation is done?


----------



## humtum

Dear RAB

Any NEWS?


----------



## msdaus

Hi, Besthar/Blue Bird/Shreyas, did you receive any update/feedback from DIBP? It has been observed that now a days many applicants get direct grant without allocating any CO, however I am not sure whether they receive any acknowledgements from DIBP or not. Is there any way to know whether DIBP has started to check the applications or not?


----------



## iru

OZdownunder said:


> If you have a credit card with that high a credit limit, I'd suggest use it ,because either ways you will have to pay a surcharge. credit card transactions are relatively secure.


Hi
Could you please tell, how much would be the surcharge for main applicant and spouse that is INR 2,95,000. And would there be anyother charge for using credit card as i am going to use my friends' credit card. thanks


----------



## Addy11

If any one can shed some light on this? It's fairly urgent



Addy11 said:


> There are several cases where branches have refused issue of cards with the insistence of showing them visa & air tickets. Hence I'm looking for specific examples of branches in Bombay where cards have been issued for this purpose


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> Hi, Besthar/Blue Bird/Shreyas, did you receive any update/feedback from DIBP? It has been observed that now a days many applicants get direct grant without allocating any CO, however I am not sure whether they receive any acknowledgements from DIBP or not. Is there any way to know whether DIBP has started to check the applications or not?


DIRECT grant means, no additional documents asked, a CO and team is definitely assigned to each application.


----------



## Ritzagni

*Visa Medical*



deepu said:


> Hello Lovely People....
> 
> Hey Ritz and Shreyas, I see that you guys have already gone for medicals. Can you just tell what all medical investigation is done?


Hey Deepu,

Go through the file at following link, it is the guidelines for visa med doctors, like a bible to them,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fgateways%2Fpanel_doctors%2Fconducting_medicals%2Finstructions%2Fpanel-doctors-instructions.pdf&ei=hgzfU672DKeO7AbWs4CgBA&usg=AFQjCNFFvwsewGaXbxuTc5vrf9RW6ktAcQ&bvm=bv.72197243,d.ZGU


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> DIRECT grant means, no additional documents asked, a CO and team is definitely assigned to each application.


Direct grants mean grant without assign any CO. Please check this link, you will find most of the recent applicants got their grant directly.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=3


----------



## OZdownunder

iru said:


> Hi
> Could you please tell, how much would be the surcharge for main applicant and spouse that is INR 2,95,000. And would there be anyother charge for using credit card as i am going to use my friends' credit card. thanks


Hi,

It may vary from case to case, but it could roughly be around 60 - 80$


----------



## Shreyas

msdaus said:


> Hi, Besthar/Blue Bird/Shreyas, did you receive any update/feedback from DIBP? It has been observed that now a days many applicants get direct grant without allocating any CO, however I am not sure whether they receive any acknowledgements from DIBP or not. Is there any way to know whether DIBP has started to check the applications or not?


Hi msdaus, as Ritesh said above that the direct grant means that the CO has found all the required documents uploaded, hence they do not contact you for any further documents. Hence, one would never know the name/details of CO. But all applications are assigned to some CO already.
Moreover, I've not got my PCC yet. But then again, people from last 3 months are waiting for grant, so I don't expect it for myself so soon. We'll have to keep an eye for the grants of guys waiting since last 2-3 months.


----------



## Shreyas

deepu said:


> Hello Lovely People....
> 
> Hey Ritz and Shreyas, I see that you guys have already gone for medicals. Can you just tell what all medical investigation is done?


You can just go through the guideline Ritesh shared. Apart from that I'm PMing you my personal exp.


----------



## RAB

humtum said:


> Dear RAB
> 
> Any NEWS?


Not yet, anxiously waiting for the NEWS!!


----------



## andy001

Why there is so silence today?? We are expecting some positive news about nomination.


----------



## eral

Hi,
I am willing to apply for South Australia (Adelaide) State Sponsorship under following ANZSCO CODE:
263312: Telecommunications Network Engineer 

My query is, last month the availability was "High" and today I checked now it's showing "Medium". Will this be closed very quickly? I am afraid now.


----------



## The_Boss

eral said:


> Hi,
> I am willing to apply for South Australia (Adelaide) State Sponsorship under following ANZSCO CODE:
> 263312: Telecommunications Network Engineer
> 
> My query is, last month the availability was "High" and today I checked now it's showing "Medium". Will this be closed very quickly? I am afraid now.


Yes, it will close very quickly. Please apply ASAP without further delays.


----------



## lovetosmack

eral said:


> Hi,
> I am willing to apply for South Australia (Adelaide) State Sponsorship under following ANZSCO CODE:
> 263312: Telecommunications Network Engineer
> 
> My query is, last month the availability was "High" and today I checked now it's showing "Medium". Will this be closed very quickly? I am afraid now.


You willing to apply or wish to apply? Anyone forcing you?


----------



## gary31

Went for PCC , was told that a physical police verification will be done then I need to go back and get PCC on passport, 

Any idea guyz how long this may take ?


----------



## Nishbhar

gary31 said:


> Went for PCC , was told that a physical police verification will be done then I need to go back and get PCC on passport,
> 
> Any idea guyz how long this may take ?


Should take about a week in normal circumstances. But you should follow up with your local police station. You will receive an SMS once they initiate police verification and then you can go over to you local police station with all your documents and 2 photographs, they will ask you to sign some forms after which verification will happen and the report will be sent to back to the PSK.


----------



## Powergirl

Nishbhar said:


> Should take about a week in normal circumstances. But you should follow up with your local police station. You will receive an SMS once they initiate police verification and then you can go over to you local police station with all your documents and 2 photographs, they will ask you to sign some forms after which verification will happen and the report will be sent to back to the PSK.



Hi Nishabar,
So once you apply online, you get an SMS and then we go to the police station. Do they make any visits home?


----------



## Powergirl

RAB said:


> Not yet, anxiously waiting for the NEWS!!


Hi RAB! Any news?


----------



## Ritzagni

gary31 said:


> Went for PCC , was told that a physical police verification will be done then I need to go back and get PCC on passport,
> 
> Any idea guyz how long this may take ?


a week or 10 days max


----------



## Nishbhar

Powergirl said:


> Hi Nishabar,
> So once you apply online, you get an SMS and then we go to the police station. Do they make any visits home?


Online application is for PSK. After PSK visit they initiate police verification. Yes, they visited my residence yesterday for verification.


----------



## Ritzagni

eral said:


> Hi,
> I am willing to apply for South Australia (Adelaide) State Sponsorship under following ANZSCO CODE:
> 263312: Telecommunications Network Engineer
> 
> My query is, last month the availability was "High" and today I checked now it's showing "Medium". Will this be closed very quickly? I am afraid now.


If you don't want to WAIT ANOTHER YEAR, TAKE LEAVE FROM OFFICE and apply in next couple of hours.

A few occupations closed on the first day itself, turning from high availability to "special conditions apply". 

HURRRRRYYYYYYYYY :bolt::flame:


----------



## Ritzagni

*Pcc*



Powergirl said:


> Hi Nishabar,
> So once you apply online, you get an SMS and then we go to the police station. Do they make any visits home?


STEP 1. you apply online, taking an appointment at PSK.

STEP 2: You go to PSK for various rounds (just like pssprt) at different counters.

STEP 3: If your current address is the same as that of passport and the passport is recent/recently renewed, you MAY get the PCC certificate paper the same day and the PCC is also stamped on the passport.

STEP3.1: If you current address is not same and the passport isn't recent, it'll take a week with police verification at your address, then you go to the PSK and collect your PCC certificate and get passport stamped.

Anybody please DO NOT mention wrong CURRENT address because it may create a forgery/fasifying case against one and he/she can completely forget about getting any visa whatsoever. IT HAS HAPPENED EARLIER TO SOME PEOPLE.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> STEP 1. you apply online, taking an appointment at PSK.
> 
> STEP 2: You go to PSK for various rounds (just like pssprt) at different counters.
> 
> STEP 3: If your current address is the same as that of passport and the passport is recent/recently renewed, you MAY get the PCC certificate paper the same day and the PCC is also stamped on the passport.
> 
> STEP3.1: If you current address is not same and the passport isn't recent, it'll take a week with police verification at your address, then you go to the PSK and collect your PCC certificate and get passport stamped.
> 
> Anybody please DO NOT mention wrong CURRENT address because it may create a forgery/fasifying case against one and he/she can completely forget about getting any visa whatsoever. IT HAS HAPPENED EARLIER TO SOME PEOPLE.
> 
> Regards,
> Ritz



Thank you for the detailed info.


----------



## RAB

Powergirl said:


> Hi RAB! Any news?


Nothing yet.. I checked skillsselect and SA, both are in submitted status. I believe there are many applicants on 5th and 6th and who haven't updated their details in this forum. :fingerscrossed: for a +ve result.


----------



## eral

Ritzagni said:


> If you don't want to WAIT ANOTHER YEAR, TAKE LEAVE FROM OFFICE and apply in next couple of hours.
> 
> A few occupations closed on the first day itself, turning from high availability to "special conditions apply".
> 
> HURRRRRYYYYYYYYY :bolt::flame:


And there's no guarantee that my occupation will fall under Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) next year too or perhaps no state would sponsor it. Is it?


----------



## Addy11

can anyone help me with details of which ICICI/HDFC branch you went to, to get the AUD travel card? I'm in mumbai and so far the branch i have spoken to is asking for a visa and travel tickets.


----------



## Ritzagni

eral said:


> And there's no guarantee that my occupation will fall under Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) next year too or perhaps no state would sponsor it. Is it?


Unfortunate, but yes you are right, there isn't any guarantee, moreover 190 (state sponsored list) is better than 189 (CSOL), as processing is faster and there isn't any quota ceiling on invites if you apply during the first few months of the program year.

Now please don't wait and get going if your occupation is still available, I hope you are done with the assessment and all..


----------



## Ritzagni

*Documents for PCC*



harilal1977 said:


> for pcc are they need any documents ...i mean invitation letter from SA ??


No other document required than the following listed at the link as per your case:

Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance


----------



## Addy11

has anyone used the insta-card, which is issued by banks in lieu of the FD? does the card work and is it a good/safe way? the person at the icici call center told me that is a better option compared to increasing limit on cc or frontloading a cc. details are the cc limit is 80% of the fd, coversion charge of 3.4% and service charge of 12.36%. I'm thinking of doing this since the AUD travel card is difficult to get without a ticket/visa. 

seniors please help


----------



## sahil772

Addy11 said:


> has anyone used the insta-card, which is issued by banks in lieu of the FD? does the card work and is it a good/safe way? the person at the icici call center told me that is a better option compared to increasing limit on cc or frontloading a cc. details are the cc limit is 80% of the fd, coversion charge of 3.4% and service charge of 12.36%. I'm thinking of doing this since the AUD travel card is difficult to get without a ticket/visa.
> 
> seniors please help


It is same thing as any other credit card. Only difference is insta card is secured by fd which you give to the bank. 

After the transaction you can repay your transaction amount by closing the fd.

Insta card is good if you cant get forex card or if your credit card is less.


----------



## padmakarrao

Two days passed by with no new invitation that we heard of!!!
So we are stuck after 5th July applications, anxiety is taking heavy toll by the passing day. :fingerscrossed:
RAB, did you get any news?


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Two days passed by with no new invitation that we heard of!!!
> So we are stuck after 5th July applications, anxiety is taking heavy toll by the passing day. :fingerscrossed:
> RAB, did you get any news?



Seems like they are stuck on 5th!! I thought as the dates progress, their queue will get shorter - apparently not!


----------



## jaya73

They have not updated the processing status yet. It is still showing as "last updated on 29th July". Hope to get some updates tomorrow at least.


----------



## The_Boss

Powergirl said:


> Hi Nishabar,
> So once you apply online, you get an SMS and then we go to the police station. Do they make any visits home?





Nishbhar said:


> Online application is for PSK. After PSK visit they initiate police verification. Yes, they visited my residence yesterday for verification.


You can even walk in to PSK for PCC no need for appointment 

Verification totally depends on the Passport Officer and believe me they are very creative in getting new ideas to make you run about for additional documents. Despite you carrying all documents as per "their checklist" they might come up with something totally new....

Before going to PSK make sure you carry these documents along with you - 

1) Letter on plain sheet of paper explaining why you are applying for PCC
2) Print out of your online PCC application
3) Passport in original and copies of front and last two pages
4) Address proof - Bank Statement from nationalised bank for one year original & xerox copy (if online statement get branch seal and signature on it) or telephone bill
5) Reason for PCC issuance - carry print out of document checklist which clearly states PCC requirements for visa


If they initiate a physical verification, then immediately after getting out of PSK visit your local police station and request them to speep up your PCC applicaiton. If you don't contact them you could spend days/weeks waiting for them to do it for you.

Good luck to all of you!!! Hope to see you in Adelaide


----------



## RAB

padmakarrao said:


> Two days passed by with no new invitation that we heard of!!!
> So we are stuck after 5th July applications, anxiety is taking heavy toll by the passing day. :fingerscrossed:
> RAB, did you get any news?


Nothing yet, I think even 5th queue is not yet cleared. hopefully tomorrow we might expect.


----------



## humtum

RAB any update?


----------



## fhameed21

*After the invite*



earldro said:


> Yes after applying for 190... An after CO assigned its anybody's guess  the reason I'm asking is because in June I lose 10 points due to age


Guys

I shall be turning 33 on 16 Oct 2014. Let's say I get invite from SA SS within August will my point score after 16 Oct have an impact on my chances of getting a Visa or Not. My current point score is 65 including SA SS.

Thanking you in advance.

Regards
fhameed21


----------



## The_Boss

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> I shall be turning 33 on 16 Oct 2014. Let's say I get invite from SA SS within August will my point score after 16 Oct have an impact on my chances of getting a Visa or Not. My current point score is 65 including SA SS.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.
> 
> Regards
> fhameed21


All points are calculated at the time of receiving invite. So no worries mate!!!


----------



## eral

Hello all,

If a particular occupation has been closed by a state. Will the state open that occupation again in few days/months time? Or will it only open again in July 2015?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

eral said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If a particular occupation has been closed by a state. Will the state open that occupation again in few days/months time? Or will it only open again in July 2015?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, 

Occupations are closed depending on number of completed applications received however, all applications may not be invited or nominated so it might well be the fact the an occupation closed today might open up tomorrow... Its anybodys guess. 

Need to keep on checking the website regularly for the most recent developments. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Powergirl

RAB said:


> Nothing yet, I think even 5th queue is not yet cleared. hopefully tomorrow we might expect.



Rab. Did u get an invite today..


----------



## RAB

Powergirl said:


> Rab. Did u get an invite today..


Nope, another day has passed by.. actually I am now getting used to waiting..


----------



## msdaus

RAB said:


> Nope, another day has passed by.. actually I am now getting used to waiting..


2morrow will be your day. best of luck/


----------



## canchi_mohd

Ritzagni said:


> STEP 1. you apply online, taking an appointment at PSK.
> 
> STEP 2: You go to PSK for various rounds (just like pssprt) at different counters.
> 
> STEP 3: If your current address is the same as that of passport and the passport is recent/recently renewed, you MAY get the PCC certificate paper the same day and the PCC is also stamped on the passport.
> 
> STEP3.1: If you current address is not same and the passport isn't recent, it'll take a week with police verification at your address, then you go to the PSK and collect your PCC certificate and get passport stamped.
> 
> Anybody please DO NOT mention wrong CURRENT address because it may create a forgery/fasifying case against one and he/she can completely forget about getting any visa whatsoever. IT HAS HAPPENED EARLIER TO SOME PEOPLE.
> 
> Regards,
> Ritz


Hi Ritz,

I need a help. I have a doubt regarding PCC.

My native is chennai. My passport address refers to chennai but my current residential address refers to Banglore as for the past 3 years i am residing in Bangalore. 

I can get the PCC from chennai in a day or two. But in Bangalore it would take atleast 3 weeks, & moreover my wife doesn't have a residential proof of Bangalore, so i am planning to get PCC from chennai, will that be fine, or will there be any other complications.

Appreciate your help.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Powergirl

RAB said:


> Nope, another day has passed by.. actually I am now getting used to waiting..


Wonder whats taking so long...


----------



## Powergirl

RAB said:


> Nope, another day has passed by.. actually I am now getting used to waiting..


U may wanna call and find out


----------



## padmakarrao

Powergirl said:


> Wonder whats taking so long...


I know, till last week the pace was so nice, as per that pace i thought they would be clearing the 8th applications today and by tomorrow my number would come. But suddenly everything has come to a standstill. Let's hope they get up one fine day and clear all these pending cases.


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> I know, till last week the pace was so nice, as per that pace i thought they would be clearing the 8th applications today and by tomorrow my number would come. But suddenly everything has come to a standstill. Let's hope they get up one fine day and clear all these pending cases.


I know!! I was sure mine wud come this week


----------



## Ritzagni

*PCC query*



canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Ritz,
> 
> I need a help. I have a doubt regarding PCC.
> 
> My native is chennai. My passport address refers to chennai but my current residential address refers to Banglore as for the past 3 years i am residing in Bangalore.
> 
> I can get the PCC from chennai in a day or two. But in Bangalore it would take atleast 3 weeks, & moreover my wife doesn't have a residential proof of Bangalore, so i am planning to get PCC from chennai, will that be fine, or will there be any other complications.
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Dear Mohd.

As I have mentioned earlier in my post do not give incorrect address. 

For Bangalore address proofs you may do the following exercises.

1. Go to any newly opened branch of a Govt. bank and get a joint account opened in your and your wife's name. 
2. You can get an address certificate from your local post office.
3. Get a P&T landline phone installed at your home in your wife's name.

4. Get an LPG connection in your wife's name.

I would not personally recommend getting the PCC from old address, however if the above options do not suit you and you have your parents at your Chennai address who can vouch for you, it can also be done, but remember it'll still might be a risk as the Policeman may ask the neighbors. 

At the end its your call brother, I suggest, take time for 3 weeks, its very small in view of a cushy lifetime in OZ.

There's always a right way,

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> I know!! I was sure mine wud come this week


Dear Girl, the week still has 2 more days to go, cheer up your time is just round the corner...


----------



## Addy11

*ICICI AUD Card*

Just wanted to know if using an AUD card is a legal and proper way to do it? If so, why are some branches saying no?

Also, the single currency AUD card that was shown to me by the bank had the word Corporate on it. Is it the right one?


----------



## padmakarrao

Ritzagni, please cheer me up two, i applied just one day after Powergirl, and also anxiously waiting for her to get an invite, so that my number comes next. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ritzagni

padmakarrao said:


> Ritzagni, please cheer me up two, i applied just one day after Powergirl, and also anxiously waiting for her to get an invite, so that my number comes next. :fingerscrossed:


 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :lol: :lol: izza: :violin: :drum: opcorn: :elf:

See I have cheered you with laughs, Violin music, popcorn, candle toys, 

Don't forget to send me a crate when you receive THE INVITE,


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Ritzagni said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :lol: :lol: izza: :violin: :drum: opcorn: :elf:
> 
> See I have cheered you with laughs, Violin music, popcorn, candle toys,
> 
> Don't forget to send me a crate when you receive a THE INVITE,


Hi Mates, 

Why anyone amongst you, who are anxiously waiting just give them a call... I called them when I was waiting and those guys were wonderfully warm and polite in replying status of my case. 

Give them a call it should help those butterflies in stomach settle down. My 2 cents for it  

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Addy11

Anyone? :decision:



Addy11 said:


> Just wanted to know if using an AUD card is a legal and proper way to do it? If so, why are some branches saying no?
> 
> Also, the single currency AUD card that was shown to me by the bank had the word Corporate on it. Is it the right one?


----------



## humtum

Rab, pls give them a call.


----------



## Shreyas

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Why anyone amongst you, who are anxiously waiting just give them a call... I called them when I was waiting and those guys were wonderfully warm and polite in replying status of my case.
> 
> Give them a call it should help those butterflies in stomach settle down. My 2 cents for it
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


I second deeps. For the "when will I get invite" or such specific questions nobody here is forum can actually answer, everybody can predict, speculate, and can pray for you  [which we do, along with Ritz who brought an orchestra to cheer up ]. But I genuinely feel that if Anybody wants any information from XYZ source, the first step should be to contact XYZ, those who are not authorised may end up increasing your confusion or your worry. So don't hesitate contacting them.


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Anyone? :decision:


AUD travel card is a perfectly legal way to pay for visa fees,

Some branches are denying the card because of the OLD Guidelines issued to them that "Visa and plane tickets are mandatory to issue a foreign currency travel card" which has something to do with preventing speculative investment in $.


----------



## Powergirl

ritz..very cool cheer!


----------



## humtum

RAB, can u pls let us know ur time of application?


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> RAB, can u pls let us know ur time of application?


Humtum, RAB isn't very active on this forum. Do you think you calling makes sense? Just to know when they will start 7th?


----------



## humtum

Powergirl said:


> Humtum, RAB isn't very active on this forum. Do you think you calling makes sense? Just to know when they will start 7th?


ok will try tomm.


----------



## RAB

Powergirl said:


> Humtum, RAB isn't very active on this forum. Do you think you calling makes sense? Just to know when they will start 7th?


Sorry I couldn't reply sooner, I am in a different time zone and couldn't check forum while in office. I submitted on Sunday, July 06, 2014 2:01:24 AM (KSA time) so it should be Sunday, 6 July 2014, 08:35:00 AM Adelaide time. I will call SA tomorrow and check.


----------



## Powergirl

RAB said:


> Sorry I couldn't reply sooner, I am in a different time zone and couldn't check forum while in office. I submitted on Sunday, July 06, 2014 2:01:24 AM (KSA time) so it should be Sunday, 6 July 2014, 08:35:00 AM Adelaide time. I will call SA tomorrow and check.



No worries - thought as much. All the best - hope u get some good news from the office tomorrow


----------



## RAB

Powergirl said:


> No worries - thought as much. All the best - hope u get some good news from the office tomorrow


Called SA few minutes back. The operator told me that the application is in the final stages and it would take a week to get the result as there are around 50 applications pending in queue. Hope for the best.


----------



## Powergirl

RAB said:


> Called SA few minutes back. The operator told me that the application is in the final stages and it would take a week to get the result as there are around 50 applications pending in queue. Hope for the best.


Wow! A week.. Sa really got hit with applications this time
Pls let us know when u receive it


----------



## padmakarrao

Oh great, thanks rab for the update. So technically we will fall under their timeline of 5 weeks.


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Oh great, thanks rab for the update. So technically we will fall under their timeline of 5 weeks.


Maybe more..lets go back to bed and wake up after a week


----------



## RAB

Powergirl said:


> Maybe more..lets go back to bed and wake up after a week


May be it's time to wake up!!!

Friday, 8 August 2014, 14:10:00 Adelaide time, my application status changed to Approved!! :dance:
Crossed a milestone..


----------



## jaya73

RAB said:


> May be it's time to wake up!!!
> 
> Friday, 8 August 2014, 14:10:00 Adelaide time, my application status changed to Approved!! :dance:
> Crossed a milestone..



Congrats Rab!!!


----------



## Powergirl

RAB said:


> May be it's time to wake up!!!
> 
> Friday, 8 August 2014, 14:10:00 Adelaide time, my application status changed to Approved!! :dance:
> Crossed a milestone..



Wooohoooo!! congrats!!


----------



## Shreyas

RAB said:


> May be it's time to wake up!!!
> 
> Friday, 8 August 2014, 14:10:00 Adelaide time, my application status changed to Approved!! :dance:
> Crossed a milestone..


Congrats RAB  Best wishes for the remaining journey.


----------



## jaya73

humtum said:


> ok will try tomm.


Hi Humtum, Have you got any response from them today???


----------



## Ritzagni

RAB said:


> May be it's time to wake up!!!
> 
> Friday, 8 August 2014, 14:10:00 Adelaide time, my application status changed to Approved!! :dance:
> Crossed a milestone..


CONGRATULATIONS RAB, all the best for further process


----------



## ashish1e834

After getting stuck @ Vet, IELTS, job code running out of occupation list & what not (and going through each of this 2 times) finally, I was able to make it do this list today.

Sandy J, Rashe, APanwar, Gary - Thanks a lot for all your support guys. Im greateful to all the help & support you guys gave to me. Hopefully there should be no/ less hurdle(s) now 

Cya!!


----------



## Powergirl

ashish1e834 said:


> After getting stuck @ Vet, IELTS, job code running out of occupation list & what not (and going through each of this 2 times) finally, I was able to make it do this list today.
> 
> Sandy J, Rashe, APanwar, Gary - Thanks a lot for all your support guys. Im greateful to all the help & support you guys gave to me. Hopefully there should be no/ less hurdle(s) now
> 
> Cya!!


All the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## canchi_mohd

Congrats RAB.


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Dear Friends,

I just want to ask that in how much time you receive the Medicals after you have applied for the Visa?? I am actually asking this because me and my family have travelplan in coming days. Have lodged my Visa application on 7th Aug. Have seen some signatures in which some people have received medicals within a week and some have not received even after 15-20 days. 

Kindly advise


----------



## user_ajay

Hi All,

Today I went to ICICI bank to get the AUD card. They have 2 types of cards, one is the Travel card/forex card and the other is One time cash card. Which one should we opt for? I was told that with Travel card, the money in the card can be used only when you are abroad and cannot take it otherwise. So, wanted to be double sure before opting it.

Can someone who have already paid for the Visa comment on this and tell me which one to go with?

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## mobakr

Hi All 
My Agent Applied SA state sponsorship Aug 1 , how long will it take to get a confirmation email that the application been accepted , lodged or any status ,, 

how can i make sure they did lodge it correctly ?


----------



## padmakarrao

RAB said:


> May be it's time to wake up!!!
> 
> Friday, 8 August 2014, 14:10:00 Adelaide time, my application status changed to Approved!! :dance:
> Crossed a milestone..


Congratulations Rab< so happy to hear this good news, so finally SA guys decided to move forward and wake us up again.


----------



## Powergirl

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I went to ICICI bank to get the AUD card. They have 2 types of cards, one is the Travel card/forex card and the other is One time cash card. Which one should we opt for? I was told that with Travel card, the money in the card can be used only when you are abroad and cannot take it otherwise. So, wanted to be double sure before opting it.
> 
> Can someone who have already paid for the Visa comment on this and tell me which one to go with?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ajay



Hi Ajay,

The travel card works fine. Most branches don't know that they can issue the card for this purpose..but many folks on this forum have. Where are you based? 

I am going tomorrow to get my Travel card.


----------



## padmakarrao

Hey Powergirl, seems you are all set to lodge the visa, as soon as you get the invite, i like the spirit. 
Hopefully next week would be our all decisive week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaya73

Powergirl said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> The travel card works fine. Most branches don't know that they can issue the card for this purpose..but many folks on this forum have. Where are you based?
> 
> I am going tomorrow to get my Travel card.


Hi, I thinks that is another task of getting the Travel card without the passport, Visa and tickets. Just let me know once you get the travel card.


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks PowerGirl


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hey Powergirl, seems you are all set to lodge the visa, as soon as you get the invite, i like the spirit.
> Hopefully next week would be our all decisive week. :fingerscrossed:


Hahaha.. I like being prepared


----------



## The_Boss

Powergirl said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> The travel card works fine. Most branches don't know that they can issue the card for this purpose..but many folks on this forum have. Where are you based?
> 
> I am going tomorrow to get my Travel card.


Make sure you take the AUD card and not the USD one. If not the transaction will fail


----------



## The_Boss

ashish1e834 said:


> After getting stuck @ Vet, IELTS, job code running out of occupation list & what not (and going through each of this 2 times) finally, I was able to make it do this list today.
> 
> Sandy J, Rashe, APanwar, Gary - Thanks a lot for all your support guys. Im greateful to all the help & support you guys gave to me. Hopefully there should be no/ less hurdle(s) now
> 
> Cya!!


That's great news!! No more hurdles now  only good news from here on.


----------



## Newmoon

RAB said:


> May be it's time to wake up!!!
> 
> Friday, 8 August 2014, 14:10:00 Adelaide time, my application status changed to Approved!! :dance:
> Crossed a milestone..


 It was about time !!!! CONGRATULATION RAB!!!! All The best for the next stages  
Powergirl you are next on Monday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Powergirl

Newmoon said:


> It was about time !!!! CONGRATULATION RAB!!!! All The best for the next stages
> Powergirl you are next on Monday :fingerscrossed:


haha..humtum is actually before me


----------



## RAB

Newmoon said:


> It was about time !!!! CONGRATULATION RAB!!!! All The best for the next stages
> Powergirl you are next on Monday :fingerscrossed:


Thanks everybody for your wishes. In this journey, I had faced many hurdles starting from 2012 and I am so relieved now. Next phase has started, hoping to get through it smoothly.. My best wishes to all who are waiting for the nomination.


----------



## Ritzagni

ashish1e834 said:


> After getting stuck @ Vet, IELTS, job code running out of occupation list & what not (and going through each of this 2 times) finally, I was able to make it do this list today.
> 
> Sandy J, Rashe, APanwar, Gary - Thanks a lot for all your support guys. Im greateful to all the help & support you guys gave to me. Hopefully there should be no/ less hurdle(s) now
> 
> Cya!!


first post in thread (or so it seems), and that too so spirited, 

Welcome Asish


----------



## Ritzagni

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I went to ICICI bank to get the AUD card. They have 2 types of cards, one is the Travel card/forex card and the other is One time cash card. Which one should we opt for? I was told that with Travel card, the money in the card can be used only when you are abroad and cannot take it otherwise. So, wanted to be double sure before opting it.
> 
> Can someone who have already paid for the Visa comment on this and tell me which one to go with?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ajay


I have paid with ICICI AUD travel card successfully, it works because, you pay on an Australian website. I know nothing about one time cash card.


----------



## ashish1e834

Ritzagni said:


> first post in thread (or so it seems), and that too so spirited,
> 
> Welcome Asish




Thanks Ritz. This aint my first post here... I used to be active but, decided to take a back seat when every thing that I did required a 2nd shot.


----------



## humtum

RAB said:


> May be it's time to wake up!!!
> 
> Friday, 8 August 2014, 14:10:00 Adelaide time, my application status changed to Approved!! :dance:
> Crossed a milestone..


congrats RAB


----------



## jenritz

hi all
congrats to all the Invitees!!! My SA SS - 26/07/2014..got a long wait i guess!


----------



## Newmoon

jenritz said:


> hi all
> congrats to all the Invitees!!! My SA SS - 26/07/2014..got a long wait i guess!


We're on the same boat jenritz I applied on the 24... Let's stay positive that the process will speed up soon


----------



## jenritz

yeah newmoon..all the best to us  but seems to have slowed down after the 7th..anyone who's submitted after 8th pls post..thanks!!


----------



## gary31

Congrats RAB

ASHISH - buddy I m happy that ur back and I m sure that happy news is coming your way


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks Gary, havent been in touch but, will connect in sometime with you.


----------



## Ritzagni

Just finished Form 80, My God, it is so exasperating to find where all you were living and that too on what specific dates in past 10 years. Thanks to God and you guys, it is finally over as my last doc to be uploaded. Meds next Sunday most probably...


----------



## Future_ozzy

Good luck mate

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

Visa lodged. Now onto documents!

ICICI Travel Card worked like a charm. Thx for the great advise, you guys!


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Just finished Form 80, My God, it is so exasperating to find where all you were living and that too on what specific dates in past 10 years. Thanks to God and you guys, it is finally over as my last doc to be uploaded. Meds next Sunday most probably...


Can you please tell me about the documents status stages? Recommended-->Required---? ???

I am now in Required stage, you?


----------



## msdaus

msdaus said:


> Can you please tell me about the documents status stages? Recommended-->Required---? ???
> 
> I am now in Required stage, you?


Sorry, status are changed to Received from Required stages.


----------



## chennaiite

Ritzagni said:


> Just finished Form 80, My God, it is so exasperating to find where all you were living and that too on what specific dates in past 10 years. Thanks to God and you guys, it is finally over as my last doc to be uploaded. Meds next Sunday most probably...


Yea I've visited 18 countries with 10 trips to US alone. 

That request from my agent was so overwhelming that I almost considered giving up!! :d

Thank God the toughest processes are done, ielts acs documents etc. 

Medicals and pcc should be a breeze

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## fhameed21

RAB said:


> May be it's time to wake up!!!
> 
> Friday, 8 August 2014, 14:10:00 Adelaide time, my application status changed to Approved!! :dance:
> Crossed a milestone..


Congratz RAB..that's just a great news...i had dug my self under work so as not to think about the invite....it hasn't come so far but with your success i see light at the end of the tunnel

HURRAYYY!!!


----------



## fhameed21

So who else besides RAB got invite recently ??


----------



## Powergirl

fhameed21 said:


> Congratz RAB..that's just a great news...i had dug my self under work so as not to think about the invite....it hasn't come so far but with your success i see light at the end of the tunnel
> 
> HURRAYYY!!!


Can you share your timeline? When did u submit ss?


----------



## fhameed21

Powergirl said:


> Can you share your timeline? When did u submit ss?


submitted 7 JULY 2014
135112 ICT Project Manager


----------



## Powergirl

fhameed21 said:


> submitted 7 JULY 2014
> 135112 ICT Project Manager


Ah good! So you and humtum should get it next week..pls let us know when you do


----------



## fhameed21

Powergirl said:


> Ah good! So you and humtum should get it next week..pls let us know when you do


Sure why not...Let's hope it comes positive...seeing is the only believing to me!!)


----------



## andy001

chennaiite said:


> Yea I've visited 18 countries with 10 trips to US alone.
> 
> That request from my agent was so overwhelming that I almost considered giving up!! :d
> 
> Thank God the toughest processes are done, ielts acs documents etc.
> 
> Medicals and pcc should be a breeze
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi chennaiite,

I am also in same condition have ~30 foreign trips in almost 12 countries. I have few questions
Did you mention transit/short-break through specific country ? Like I had a day tours of Singapore of 8 hours while coming from NZ.
Which date you mentioned in form 80, departure and arrival date of destination or India?

I am preparing myself to fill so many itinaries.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## chennaiite

andy001 said:


> Hi chennaiite,
> 
> I am also in same condition have ~30 foreign trips in almost 12 countries. I have few questions
> Did you mention transit/short-break through specific country ? Like I had a day tours of Singapore of 8 hours while coming from NZ.
> Which date you mentioned in form 80, departure and arrival date of destination or India?
> 
> I am preparing myself to fill so many itinaries.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


Hi Andy! 

You can go by the arrival /departure stamps on your passport. I mentioned India dates. Though I guess it doesn't matter as long as every trip is recorded.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

Addy11 said:


> Visa lodged. Now onto documents!
> 
> ICICI Travel Card worked like a charm. Thx for the great advise, you guys!


Congrats Addy for Visa Lodgement, All the best...


----------



## Powergirl

Humtum and fhameed..u guys should hv got ur invites. The SA website says they are processing 8th july apps today aka mine hehe


----------



## ashish1e834

All the best powergirl


----------



## Powergirl

ashish1e834 said:


> All the best powergirl


Thanks ashish. Waiting impatiently


----------



## humtum

Just checked. I have got it. Thanks everyone for support.


----------



## humtum

ALL THE BEST FAHMEED AND POWER GIRL. Now its ur turn....Pls update the good news...


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> Just checked. I have got it. Thanks everyone for support.


Awesome


----------



## lakshay.vikas

humtum said:


> Just checked. I have got it. Thanks everyone for support.


Congrats humtum


----------



## fhameed21

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats humtum


Congrats Humtum

I just checked mine and it is still in submitted mode. I'm worried. I applied on 7 JULY 2014 whereas the website says they are processing 8 July 2014 applications. How can my application be missed about a reject / accept status. 

I've sent them an email on this. Need your support guys.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Powergirl

fhameed21 said:


> Congrats Humtum
> 
> I just checked mine and it is still in submitted mode. I'm worried. I applied on 7 JULY 2014 whereas the website says they are processing 8 July 2014 applications. How can my application be missed about a reject / accept status.
> 
> I've sent them an email on this. Need your support guys.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


Pls call them. Thy hv been helpful


----------



## humtum

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats humtum


thanks vikas


----------



## humtum

fhameed21 said:


> Congrats Humtum
> 
> I just checked mine and it is still in submitted mode. I'm worried. I applied on 7 JULY 2014 whereas the website says they are processing 8 July 2014 applications. How can my application be missed about a reject / accept status.
> 
> I've sent them an email on this. Need your support guys.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


thanks buddy. nothing to worry. You will get it today.


----------



## fhameed21

humtum said:


> thanks buddy. nothing to worry. You will get it today.


"
This is what I received from SA

Dear Fahad



Thank you for your email.



Your application is in the finals stage of the assessment process, with approx. 40 other applications.

You should expect to receive the outcome soon.

The website reflects the date assessment have commenced – Immigration SA have commenced applications received on the 8th July.

However, the assessment of your application is in the final stages whereas the application s received on the 8th are in the initial stages of assessment.
"


Regards

Terry Oakley

Program Support Officer

Immigration SA


----------



## Shreyas

humtum said:


> Just checked. I have got it. Thanks everyone for support.


Congrats  All the best for the remaining process.


----------



## padmakarrao

humtum said:


> Just checked. I have got it. Thanks everyone for support.


Congrats Humtum, that's one major step taken towards realizing your dream.


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Powergirl, you were to go to ICICI for checking about the Travelcard. Did you procure the same? Can you share the exact rate at which you got it, and any service charges that were levied on you?
Thanks.


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Powergirl, you were to go to ICICI for checking about the Travelcard. Did you procure the same? Can you share the exact rate at which you got it, and any service charges that were levied on you?
> Thanks.


Hi Padmakkarao,

I couldn't make it this weekend - but will def go this Saturday. Will let you know as soon I know.


----------



## humtum

shreyas said:


> congrats  all the best for the remaining process.


thanks dear


----------



## humtum

padmakarrao said:


> congrats humtum, that's one major step taken towards realizing your dream.


thanks alot.


----------



## padmakarrao

Addy11 said:


> Visa lodged. Now onto documents!
> 
> ICICI Travel Card worked like a charm. Thx for the great advise, you guys!


Hi Addy, Seems you are the person who procured ICICI Travel card recently. COuld you please share the exact rate at which you got it and the service charges that you had to pay?

Thanks.


----------



## fhameed21

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Humtum, that's one major step taken towards realizing your dream.


Guys

I just received my invite. 

HURRAYY!!


----------



## Powergirl

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> I just received my invite.
> 
> HURRAYY!!



Hurray!!!


----------



## Addy11

hey, 

-no charges to the bank for getting the card, 
-conversion rate of 58 to the dollar
-approx 1% of visa fee as "credit card surcharge" when making the payment to DIAC



padmakarrao said:


> Hi Addy, Seems you are the person who procured ICICI Travel card recently. COuld you please share the exact rate at which you got it and the service charges that you had to pay?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## padmakarrao

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> I just received my invite.
> 
> HURRAYY!!


Congrats Hameed, can hear the sigh of relief in your mail. 

Enjoy


----------



## Addy11

I have just submitted my eVisa and am at the stage of document uploading. I would be glad if you can answer some questions I have:

The document list that shows up on my profile is:

Birth or Age, Evidence of
Character, Evidence of
Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
Skills Assessment, Evidence of
Travel Document
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
Health, Evidence of
Identity, Evidence of

For my wife:

Birth or Age, Evidence of
Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
Character, Evidence of
Health, Evidence of
Custody, Evidence of
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars
Travel Document

All these documents are "recommended", none are "required". So my questions are:

1) Is this document list standard or can I add/replace from the recommended document list? 

2) For one document type (Experience), can we add multiple separate PDF documents (e.g. under say Experience >> Payslips)? 

3) whats form 80? I dont have it on my docs list!

Please help urgently!!!



chennaiite said:


> Hi Andy!
> 
> You can go by the arrival /departure stamps on your passport. I mentioned India dates. Though I guess it doesn't matter as long as every trip is recorded.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Powergirl

Addy11 said:


> I have just submitted my eVisa and am at the stage of document uploading. I would be glad if you can answer some questions I have:
> 
> The document list that shows up on my profile is:
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Identity, Evidence of
> 
> For my wife:
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> Character, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars
> Travel Document
> 
> All these documents are "recommended", none are "required". So my questions are:
> 
> 1) Is this document list standard or can I add/replace from the recommended document list?
> 
> 2) For one document type (Experience), can we add multiple separate PDF documents (e.g. under say Experience >> Payslips)?
> 
> 3) whats form 80? I dont have it on my docs list!
> 
> Please help urgently!!!


Form 80 http://www.immi.gov.au/Search/Pages/Results.aspx?k=form 80

also there is a form 1221...do a search on the same site, you will find it...don't have answers yet to anything else.


----------



## Ritzagni

*Document upload*



msdaus said:


> Can you please tell me about the documents status stages? Recommended-->Required---? ???
> 
> I am now in Required stage, you?


Hey bud,

Initially all document heads are categorised as "recommended", as soon as you upload a single document into a head, it turns into "required". And after a couple of days the "required" categorization changes to 'received' as it is finally deposited into some central document repository under your your application at DIBP server.

These stages are something which can be ignored for all practical purposes. Just carefully make pdf files of multiple related documents, so that the total number of uploaded files *do not exceed 60*.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> submitted 7 JULY 2014
> 135112 ICT Project Manager


Could you please create a signature with updated timeline, now you CAN as you have crossed the minimum viable posts' count

Best,
Ritz


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Could you please create a signature with updated timeline, now you CAN as you have crossed the minimum viable posts' count
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


My Apologies on this one. Just created my signature. 

Being honest I couldn't have made it to here without the support of the community here. Its been an emotional roller coaster. I just created my immigration Australia account and looking into requirements. Intend to fill the application today. I would definitely seek guidance from the community here on next steps. Infact I would love to see you folks successful in your pursuits to South Australia and maybe meet you some day.

Thanking you in advance


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Initially all document heads are categorised as "recommended", as soon as you upload a single document into a head, it turns into "required". And after a couple of days the "required" categorization changes to 'received' as it is finally deposited into some central document repository under your your application at DIBP server.
> 
> These stages are something which can be ignored for all practical purposes. Just carefully make pdf files of multiple related documents, so that the total number of uploaded files *do not exceed 60*.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks for the clarification. I thought Received means someone starts to check my documents  . Is there any way to know whether someone starts to check the application or not except CO email?


----------



## humtum

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> I just received my invite.
> 
> HURRAYY!!


congrats... All the best.


----------



## kevin538

Congrats to all who got invite recently...


----------



## Ritzagni

humtum said:


> Just checked. I have got it. Thanks everyone for support.


Hey humtum, CONGRATULATIONS,
where's the party yaar?


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> I just received my invite.
> 
> HURRAYY!!


That's great buddy, Congratulations


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> My Apologies on this one. Just created my signature.
> 
> Being honest I couldn't have made it to here without the support of the community here. Its been an emotional roller coaster. I just created my immigration Australia account and looking into requirements. Intend to fill the application today. I would definitely seek guidance from the community here on next steps. Infact I would love to see you folks successful in your pursuits to South Australia and maybe meet you some day.
> 
> Thanking you in advance


Sure Budd, we'll have a gala party sometime in FEB-MAR 2015, all of us,

you know where.........................................ADELAIDE :grouphug:


----------



## kevin538

Hi Apeksha,

Hope you are doing well,

We know how busy you might be these days…

It would help all of us if you could update the SS Tracker plz…

Cheers..


----------



## Ritzagni

*Doc upload form 80*



Addy11 said:


> I have just submitted my eVisa and am at the stage of document uploading. I would be glad if you can answer some questions I have:
> 
> 1) Is this document list standard or can I add/replace from the recommended document list?
> 
> 2) For one document type (Experience), I have seen that you have added multiple documents for the same head (i.e. company 1,2,3 etc). How can we do that? I dont see an 'add' field.
> 
> 3) What is Form 80? I dont have it on my list.
> 
> Please help urgently!!!


ANS1. this is the standard list which is visible to everybody. every doc head has a multiple options of documents to upload, you may upload whichever all are available to you. the RULE is "THE MORE THE MERRIER".

ANS2. Just click AGAIN on "upload" after uploading a document, you may add many under one head, no need of 'add' button.

ANS3. https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fallforms%2Fpdf%2F80.pdf&ei=44XoU9HVDIa40QWDq4GwBA&usg=AFQjCNE_6ufSbgtClSCfNNzJ4-VZV83CxQ&bvm=bv.72676100,d.d2k
FILL IT IN ENTIRETY, print, sign, scan and upload under i think, Character assessment or related head.

hope it helps,
Best,
Ritz


----------



## mobakr

fhameed21 said:


> Guys I just received my invite. HURRAYY!!


Congratulations fahd 
What was ur score points with SS


----------



## humtum

Ritzagni said:


> Hey humtum, CONGRATULATIONS,
> where's the party yaar?


where ever u wish, dear. thanks alot for ur wishes.


----------



## padmakarrao

As far as i understand Form 80 is not compulsory, it has to be filled only when asked for. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Addy11

thanks, it certainly helps. but:

does that mean i can customize this list based on what docs I have? (i.e. remove doc types that are not applicable - like Australian Work Ex, and add something that is relevant), i thought all applicants are supposed to upload a common set of documents

then i guess when the co is assigned to my application, he/she will request more documents if needed, right?

is form 80 or form 1221 compulsory or on case to case basis?




Ritzagni said:


> ANS1. this is the standard list which is visible to everybody. every doc head has a multiple options of documents to upload, you may upload whichever all are available to you. the RULE is "THE MORE THE MERRIER".
> 
> ANS2. Just click AGAIN on "upload" after uploading a document, you may add many under one head, no need of 'add' button.
> 
> ANS3. https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fallforms%2Fpdf%2F80.pdf&ei=44XoU9HVDIa40QWDq4GwBA&usg=AFQjCNE_6ufSbgtClSCfNNzJ4-VZV83CxQ&bvm=bv.72676100,d.d2k
> FILL IT IN ENTIRETY, print, sign, scan and upload under i think, Character assessment or related head.
> 
> hope it helps,
> Best,
> Ritz


----------



## fhameed21

mobakr said:


> Congratulations fahd
> What was ur score points with SS


65 with SS


----------



## Ritzagni

padmakarrao said:


> As far as i understand Form 80 is not compulsory, it has to be filled only when asked for. Please correct me if i am wrong.


You are right in saying it is not compulsory document for everyone, however majority of the times Form 80 is asked from each adult applicant from "high risk" countries (India, Pak etc,), I've seen on this forum and on others that it has been asked invariably from applicants. Why wait, FRONTLOAD every darn thing that might be asked, PCC, MEDs, Form 80/1221. Why not bro, everything to avoid any delay...


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> thanks, it certainly helps. but:
> 
> does that mean i can customize this list based on what docs I have? (i.e. remove doc types that are not applicable - like Australian Work Ex, and add something that is relevant), i thought all applicants are supposed to upload a common set of documents
> 
> then i guess when the co is assigned to my application, he/she will request more documents if needed, right?
> 
> is form 80 or form 1221 compulsory or on case to case basis?


You do not need to remove any doc head (actually you can't), leave it as it is, if one does not have an Australian work ex. or doesn't have any Australian degree, then be it. Just leave the head as it is and concentrate on the heads you qualify for.


----------



## Addy11

so i can only add document heads? Asking cuz I dont have Form 80 on my list



Ritzagni said:


> You do not need to remove any doc head (actually you can't), leave it as it is, if one does not have an Australian work ex. or doesn't have any Australian degree, then be it. Just leave the head as it is and concentrate on the heads you qualify for.


----------



## Powergirl

Addy11 said:


> so i can only add document heads? Asking cuz I dont have Form 80 on my list


Addy - Form 80 appears on the 'mandatory docs' that my agent sent to me...so I will be filling it right at the start


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> You do not need to remove any doc head (actually you can't), leave it as it is, if one does not have an Australian work ex. or doesn't have any Australian degree, then be it. Just leave the head as it is and concentrate on the heads you qualify for.


I agree - no harm in uploading all you have - unless you are in no hurry and are ok with the CO reverting with questions and requests


----------



## Addy11

what are mandatory docs? All my docs are listed under recommended and Form80 isnt part of it!  

Also, if the set of documents is generic & common to all applicants (as specified by ritz), then we shd all have the same starting point. isnt it?



Powergirl said:


> Addy - Form 80 appears on the 'mandatory docs' that my agent sent to me...so I will be filling it right at the start


----------



## msdaus

Addy11 said:


> what are mandatory docs? All my docs are listed under recommended and Form80 isnt part of it!
> 
> Also, if the set of documents is generic & common to all applicants (as specified by ritz), then we shd all have the same starting point. isnt it?


And these are the benefits of using this excellent forum. Otherwise, you do not know before CO ask for it.


----------



## Addy11

any answer for my question, mate?



msdaus said:


> And these are the benefits of using this excellent forum. Otherwise, you do not know before CO ask for it.


----------



## Ritzagni

*Form 80*



Addy11 said:


> so i can only add document heads? Asking cuz I dont have Form 80 on my list


You'll find Form 80 as under head: "Character, Evidence of" as one of the suggested documents. This you'll see when you click to attach a document.


----------



## Ritzagni

*CO cycle*



Addy11 said:


> any answer for my question, mate?


hey dear,

Only Form 80 is somewhat hidden but mandatory (somewhat) doc, otherwise every document is listed there. search for "list of documeents" or "list of documeents to be uploaded" on Expatforum and you'll find beautiful examples of detailed lists.

See the thing is that every CO has 10-15 ongoing cases at one time, if a CO is allocated to you and he finds any document missing, he'll let you know and then you'll have 28 days (i guess) to provide the same, then the CO would look to other cases he is attending and it would be only after visiting and contacting all other cases your turn will come again. Its like a cycle, so even if you upload on the same day as asked by CO, he might notice it only when he revisits your case.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Addy11

thanks Ritz, that clears it up perfectly. I've read up on the same and found out that Form80, Form 1221 need to be done for both primary and secondary and front-loaded "as best practice". will look up the forums you mentioned as well/

Cheers




Ritzagni said:


> hey dear,
> 
> Only Form 80 is somewhat hidden but mandatory (somewhat) doc, otherwise every document is listed there. search for "list of documeents" or "list of documeents to be uploaded" on Expatforum and you'll find beautiful examples of detailed lists.
> 
> See the thing is that every CO has 10-15 ongoing cases at one time, if a CO is allocated to you and he finds any document missing, he'll let you know and then you'll have 28 days (i guess) to provide the same, then the CO would look to other cases he is attending and it would be only after visiting and contacting all other cases your turn will come again. Its like a cycle, so even if you upload on the same day as asked by CO, he might notice it only when he revisits your case.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


----------



## The_Boss

Ritzagni said:


> hey dear,
> 
> Only Form 80 is somewhat hidden but mandatory (somewhat) doc, otherwise every document is listed there. search for "list of documeents" or "list of documeents to be uploaded" on Expatforum and you'll find beautiful examples of detailed lists.
> 
> See the thing is that every CO has 10-15 ongoing cases at one time, if a CO is allocated to you and he finds any document missing, he'll let you know and then you'll have 28 days (i guess) to provide the same, then the CO would look to other cases he is attending and it would be only after visiting and contacting all other cases your turn will come again. Its like a cycle, so even if you upload on the same day as asked by CO, he might notice it only when he revisits your case.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz





Addy11 said:


> thanks Ritz, that clears it up perfectly. I've read up on the same and found out that Form80, Form 1221 need to be done for both primary and secondary and front-loaded "as best practice". will look up the forums you mentioned as well/
> 
> Cheers


CO handling 10-15 ongoing cases at one time? From where did you get this piece of info. Can you please share for the benefit of all......

It's good to upload Form 80 & 1221 before your CO asks. Helps in getting your visa quicker.... I got mine in 10 weeks


----------



## Powergirl

No news of my invite yet..tick tock


----------



## manu0417

Powergirl said:


> No news of my invite yet..tick tock


What time did you apply on 8th?


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Powergirl, no news yet?


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Powergirl, no news yet?



Not yet - waiting, waiting, waiting


----------



## jaya73

Powergirl said:


> Not yet - waiting, waiting, waiting


Don't worry. You will definitely get it today. You still have more than 3 hrs for today.


----------



## manu0417

Powergirl said:


> Not yet - waiting, waiting, waiting


Hi PowerGirl, At what time did you lodged on 8th Jul?


----------



## Powergirl

manu0417 said:


> Hi PowerGirl, At what time did you lodged on 8th Jul?


My agent did - I think it was between 1pm and 2pm IST


----------



## manu0417

Powergirl said:


> My agent did - I think it was between 1pm and 2pm IST


ok, I am after you. My agent did it around 6-7 PM.


----------



## Powergirl

manu0417 said:


> ok, I am after you. My agent did it around 6-7 PM.


DO you know if the agent will get the mail or will we?


----------



## manu0417

Powergirl said:


> DO you know if the agent will get the mail or will we?


Good news. I just followed up with my agent and he said I have got it. Check with your agent and all the best.


----------



## Powergirl

manu0417 said:


> Good news. I just followed up with my agent and he said I have got it. Check with your agent and all the best.



Super!! Does skill select show an updated status?


----------



## manu0417

Powergirl said:


> Super!! Does skill select show an updated status?


All access is with the agent. He filed my EOI. I cannot check it. He will be forwarding the mail to me shortly.


----------



## padmakarrao

Powergirl said:


> Super!! Does skill select show an updated status?


Hi Powergirl, just log-in to your SA account that must have been created, go to My application - Check if the status says submitted or invited.
You can log-in to your immi account too to check.

Pls confirm.


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Powergirl, just log-in to your SA account that must have been created, go to My application - Check if the status says submitted or invited.
> You can log-in to your immi account too to check.
> 
> Pls confirm.


I only have access to the EOI - the agent could not give me access to the SS as they use a common ID to submit other apps too - so no idea. I have just sent him a note


----------



## padmakarrao

manu0417 said:


> Good news. I just followed up with my agent and he said I have got it. Check with your agent and all the best.


Congrats Manu, it must have been a long patient wait after the Vic experience. Happy for you. Celebrate well today.


----------



## manu0417

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Manu, it must have been a long patient wait after the Vic experience. Happy for you. Celebrate well today.


I am still worried as the jobs for my code are very less in Adelaide. Not many SQL DBA openings there. Are there anyone on this thread who got SA on 262111 code?


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> I only have access to the EOI - the agent could not give me access to the SS as they use a common ID to submit other apps too - so no idea. I have just sent him a note


CHECK EOI, if you have received invite, there would be a button "APPLY FOR VISA" flashing. moreover your eoi would have been FROZEN for any new changes.

Ritz


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> CHECK EOI, if you have received invite, there would be a button "APPLY FOR VISA" flashing. moreover your eoi would have been FROZEN for any new changes.
> 
> Ritz


Hey Ritz, you are the in-house expert 

No luck so far...EOI looks the same


----------



## Ritzagni

manu0417 said:


> Good news. I just followed up with my agent and he said I have got it. Check with your agent and all the best.


Congratulations


----------



## humtum

manu0417 said:


> Good news. I just followed up with my agent and he said I have got it. Check with your agent and all the best.


Congrats buddy.....


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Hey Ritz, you are the in-house expert
> 
> No luck so far...EOI looks the same


No no, I am no expert, it's just that I have been through all of this recently and done all of this research etc without an agent, with help of my family and this forum. Now trying to return back with whatever little I can do. 

:humble:
Ritz


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Powergirl, what is your agent saying? Any update?


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> No no, I am no expert, it's just that I have been through all of this recently and done all of this research etc without an agent, with help of my family and this forum. Now trying to return back with whatever little I can do.
> 
> :humble:
> Ritz


That's very cool Ritz! Appreciate all the help. It's the end of their day so I guess I have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Powergirl, what is your agent saying? Any update?


Nothing today


----------



## manu0417

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations


Thanks you


----------



## manu0417

humtum said:


> Congrats buddy.....


Thanks man


----------



## manu0417

Powergirl said:


> Nothing today


I am still waiting for the mail from my agent. He said he check on the SA site with my status. May be your agent needs to check on the site rather than waiting for the mail.


----------



## Powergirl

manu0417 said:


> I am still waiting for the mail from my agent. He said he check on the SA site with my status. May be your agent needs to check on the site rather than waiting for the mail.



I checked with him - he said no news


----------



## chennaiite

manu0417 said:


> I am still worried as the jobs for my code are very less in Adelaide. Not many SQL DBA openings there. Are there anyone on this thread who got SA on 262111 code?


Nothing to be worried about bro. If you don't get a job in SA for 3 months then you can write to them asking for a waiver. They cannot bind you to their state if you have no job.

I too have SA invite and my occu is also hard to get, for that matter any IT occ is a slog in Adelaide. But I'm giving 189 a shot just because I have a choice.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## manu0417

chennaiite said:


> Nothing to be worried about bro. If you don't get a job in SA for 3 months then you can write to them asking for a waiver. They cannot bind you to their state if you have no job.
> 
> I too have SA invite and my occu is also hard to get, for that matter any IT occ is a slog in Adelaide. But I'm giving 189 a shot just because I have a choice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi chennaiite, can you share me any reference links to get more details about the waiver. One of my friend said that waiver is for people who get PR after ms in australia or who r already living there. Need more enlightenment on the waiver.


----------



## Addy11

Yes, this might be interesting to know! I'm IT too!



manu0417 said:


> Hi chennaiite, can you share me any reference links to get more details about the waiver. One of my friend said that waiver is for people who get PR after ms in australia or who r already living there. Need more enlightenment on the waiver.


----------



## jaya73

Powergirl said:


> I checked with him - he said no news



Any news???


----------



## humtum

Power Girl

Any update?


----------



## canchi_mohd

Hi All,

I am little worried. I would like to know what are the medical tests that my 5 yr old son has to undergo for medicals. My main concern is that he is having large tonsilis( tonsilitis).... And becoz of that he has cough every now & then...now my query is that will tonsilitis affect him qualifying for the visa...what can be done...the other q is should I take his immunisation records for medicals..thnx for the reply in advance.


thanks
Mohd.


----------



## humtum

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little worried. I would like to know what are the medical tests that my 5 yr old son has to undergo for medicals. My main concern is that he is having large tonsilis( tonsilitis).... And becoz of that he has cough every now & then...now my query is that will tonsilitis affect him qualifying for the visa...what can be done...the other q is should I take his immunisation records for medicals..thnx for the reply in advance.
> 
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Nothing to worry. He will only undergo height,weight and urine test.


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> Power Girl
> 
> Any update?


I called them - they said they hope to finish 8th July apps by end of this week - so I guess just have to sit back and wait.


----------



## jaya73

Powergirl said:


> I called them - they said they hope to finish 8th July apps by end of this week - so I guess just have to sit back and wait.


which means that the process has gone to more than 12 weeks for the SS invite. We can hope for our turn only in the next month end.


----------



## Powergirl

jaya73 said:


> which means that the process has gone to more than 12 weeks for the SS invite. We can hope for our turn only in the next month end.


5 weeks actually Jaya from date of submission...


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Powergirl,good you called them, makes you relax for some time at least. Based on what you are saying i will have to look forward for the results next week only. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaya73

Powergirl said:


> 5 weeks actually Jaya from date of submission...


Yes, but still in your case has gone more than 6 weeks right??


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Powergirl,good you called them, makes you relax for some time at least. Based on what you are saying i will have to look forward for the results next week only. :fingerscrossed:


That's right - enjoy your weekend and then start waiting


----------



## chennaiite

manu0417 said:


> Hi chennaiite, can you share me any reference links to get more details about the waiver. One of my friend said that waiver is for people who get PR after ms in australia or who r already living there. Need more enlightenment on the waiver.





Addy11 said:


> Yes, this might be interesting to know! I'm IT too!


Hey, what I meant was that you should have spent those 3 months in SA actually looking for jobs. And when you write to SA for waiver, you should explain your every effort in detail and that you've done your best. 

One thing is for sure.... don't look for official documentation this topic. You will find none anyway. 

This is a known GREY area. 190 is a PR visa (Issued under federal authority). Which means no one can bind you legally to a state unconditionally. There are legal implications.

***HOWEVER***, the state can accuse you of acquiring PR fraudulently. Remember you were sponsored by a state thats how you got the visa in the first place. 

The flip side of above is that you can return the favor by suing the State for advertising demand for an occupation while there is none!

So, the bottom line in a nut shell is, stay in that state for at least 3 months, and do your best to acquire a job. Be honest, and return the favor to your sponsoring state. If for some reason you can't get one, take it up with the State. No one can force you to stay in a place without a job.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fhameed21

Guys

So I've received the invite as on 11 August 2014 and very happy about it. Now I need to apply for the Visa which i checked is a 17 page web form i need to get through. 

The form doesn't ask me for any police certificate for now i see but I believe i should get it ready in advance.

Also I lived in Singapore for 19 months on job before I applied for SA SS. Would I need a Police Certificate from there too. Any body got experience with that.

What do you guys suggest ??

I don't have a health check till and I believe I should leave it for now till I submit the application and asked for it by the assigned CO. Your advice and suggestions on it.

Rest by weekend i intend to take identity document scans and get them notorized before submitting in visa application.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## chennaiite

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> So I've received the invite as on 11 August 2014 and very happy about it. Now I need to apply for the Visa which i checked is a 17 page web form i need to get through.
> 
> The form doesn't ask me for any police certificate for now i see but I believe i should get it ready in advance.
> 
> Also I lived in Singapore for 19 months on job before I applied for SA SS. Would I need a Police Certificate from there too. Any body got experience with that.
> 
> What do you guys suggest ??
> 
> I don't have a health check till and I believe I should leave it for now till I submit the application and asked for it by the assigned CO. Your advice and suggestions on it.
> 
> Rest by weekend i intend to take identity document scans and get them notorized before submitting in visa application.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


Hameed: You dont need PCC or Medical for lodging visa app. Go ahead and apply first.

After you're done with that, you can can wait for you CO's request for PCC/medical or you can alternatively upload before that. 

Yes, you'll need PCC from Singapore as well.


----------



## Ritzagni

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little worried. I would like to know what are the medical tests that my 5 yr old son has to undergo for medicals. My main concern is that he is having large tonsilis( tonsilitis).... And becoz of that he has cough every now & then...now my query is that will tonsilitis affect him qualifying for the visa...what can be done...the other q is should I take his immunisation records for medicals..thnx for the reply in advance.
> 
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Do not worry bro, tonsillitis in NO ISSUE, they look for problems with end organ involvement and the potential cost which would burden Astralian Govt. in near future.

you may just go through the link: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fgateways%2Fpanel_doctors%2Fconducting_medicals%2Finstructions%2Fpanel-doctors-instructions.pdf&ei=gDbrU7S6HuPG7AaY7IDoCQ&usg=AFQjCNFFvwsewGaXbxuTc5vrf9RW6ktAcQ&bvm=bv.72938740,d.ZGU


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> So I've received the invite as on 11 August 2014 and very happy about it. Now I need to apply for the Visa which i checked is a 17 page web form i need to get through.
> 
> The form doesn't ask me for any police certificate for now i see but I believe i should get it ready in advance.
> 
> Also I lived in Singapore for 19 months on job before I applied for SA SS. Would I need a Police Certificate from there too. Any body got experience with that.
> 
> What do you guys suggest ??
> 
> I don't have a health check till and I believe I should leave it for now till I submit the application and asked for it by the assigned CO. Your advice and suggestions on it.
> 
> Rest by weekend i intend to take identity document scans and get them notorized before submitting in visa application.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


Hey buddy, many congratulations,

filing visa in a straightforward process in which you fill in a questionnaire about you, edu. experience, personal details etc and PAY VISA FEES. Period.

Uploading documents including Meds, PCC etc can be done later over the next ten days (just suggesting, no restrictions on number of logins to your immi account).

TIP: keep your detailed EOI pdf with you handy while filing the visa.

for further details, you may just search the forum or may have a look at my older posts at THIS THREAD.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## chennaiite

chennaiite said:


> Not just NSW! In fact i'm kind of secretly hoping my agent used another skillselect account to apply for SA so I could get 189 invite on Monday.
> 
> Can't imagine living 2 years in Adelaide :confused2:





Ritzagni said:


> somebody's getting ambitious.....


Ritz, apeksha, msdaus, kevin, bhupen, shreyas - Guys thought i'd let you know that I received 189 invite last round and am hoping to lodge end of next week. 

Ritz: It literally pays to be ambitious 

Love you guys!


----------



## msdaus

chennaiite said:


> Ritz, apeksha, msdaus, kevin, bhupen, shreyas - Guys thought i'd let you know that I received 189 invite last round and am hoping to lodge end of next week.
> 
> Ritz: It literally pays to be ambitious
> 
> Love you guys!


Hi, Congratulations. It takes at least 1.5 years for any Bangladeshi 189 candidates, I am happy with my 190 application as it takes 3-4 months. Who knows, you might be get a job in Adelaide and your 189 will convert to 190 SA SS.


----------



## chennaiite

Addy11 said:


> *URGENT!!!*
> 
> Please check the link now:
> 
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlin...tions_V2.0.pdf
> 
> My question is, while filling the form, do i need to fill the section of permanent address even if my address is the same as that on my passport?
> 
> "DO NOT FILL COLUMNS 3, 4 and 5 UNLESS YOUR PRESENT ADDRESS IS DIFFERENT FROM THE ADDRESS MENTIONED IN YOUR PASSPORT"


The link is invalid. 

But based on your query and my previous exp with ppt office, always fill permanent address and leave present address as blank if it's the same as your perm add


----------



## chennaiite

Addy11 said:


> Ok, I checked the online form. it first asks for my present address. I believe this is the address that I'm currently living in.
> 
> Then it asks if the permanent address is the same as the present address, and if i select no, it says "Please enter the following permanent address details, if your permanent address is not same as your present address."
> 
> So, i guess permanent address is the address on the passport?


Yes, your permanent address is the same as one in your passport.

The address in your passport is still yours right?

I hope your present address is not in different state than where your passport was issued. This can cause problems.


----------



## Addy11

For me, my passport address and current address is the same

For my wife, details on passport (Name and Address) are the pre-marriage details. So I will need to fill both present and permanent address in her online application. right?

Any idea about proof of address is needed? Her aadhaar card is only 6 months old (as per the rule they need a 12-month old aadhar card), account with public sector bank is only 3 months old. Mobile connection is also new so no bill from last year. will they accept statement from a pvt bank??



chennaiite said:


> Yes, your permanent address is the same as one in your passport.
> 
> The address in your passport is still yours right?
> 
> I hope your present address is not in different state than where your passport was issued. This can cause problems.


----------



## chennaiite

Addy11 said:


> For me, my passport address and current address is the same
> 
> For my wife, details on passport (Name and Address) are the pre-marriage details. So I will need to fill both present and permanent address in her online application. right?
> 
> Any idea about proof of address is needed? Her aadhaar card is only 6 months old (as per the rule they need a 12-month old aadhar card), account with public sector bank is only 3 months old. Mobile connection is also new so no bill from last year. will they accept statement from a pvt bank??


Yes, you have to fill present and permanent for your wife.

For address proof, YOUR passport copy (husband) should suffice

Her name is endorsed in your passport as wife right? Otherwise above will not work


----------



## Addy11

No, its not  that's the problem  

any other proofs that might work?



chennaiite said:


> Yes, you have to fill present and permanent for your wife.
> 
> For address proof, YOUR passport copy (husband) should suffice
> 
> Her name is endorsed in your passport as wife right? Otherwise above will not work


----------



## chennaiite

Addy11 said:


> No, its not  that's the problem
> 
> any other proofs that might work?


If your wife has none of the documents listed here List of Acceptable Documents with present address then go ahead and get her name endorsed in your passport.

Its really easy these days. Besides, man, she's your wife. How are you going to prove it to DIBP if asked


----------



## Addy11

I've got a marriage certificate, common bank accounts in pvt banks with changed name and address, pan card with changed name, aadhar card in changed name and address, voter ID with changed name (stupid officials f*** up the address) and tons of more proofs.. and for our passport office, that's still not enough!!! 

any clue how many days it takes to include spouse's name of passport? i've already submitted the evisa application so my ticker has already started!! 



chennaiite said:


> If your wife has none of the documents listed here List of Acceptable Documents with present address then go ahead and get her name endorsed in your passport.
> 
> Its really easy these days. Besides, man, she's your wife. How are you going to prove it to DIBP if asked


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Addy11 said:


> I've got a marriage certificate, common bank accounts in pvt banks with changed name and address, pan card with changed name, aadhar card in changed name and address, voter ID with changed name (stupid officials f*** up the address) and tons of more proofs.. and for our passport office, that's still not enough!!!
> 
> any clue how many days it takes to include spouse's name of passport? i've already submitted the evisa application so my ticker has already started!!


Hi, 

Have they intitated police verification for reissue of your passport, ? if yes then you can expect around 15-20 days if police verification is not initiated then around 2 weeks max. 

Regards, 
Deep


----------



## gary31

PCC done in 1 week

For spouse PCC issued on the Same day in 45 MINS 

Preparing for the final stage


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> Ritz, apeksha, msdaus, kevin, bhupen, shreyas - Guys thought i'd let you know that I received 189 invite last round and am hoping to lodge end of next week.
> 
> Ritz: It literally pays to be ambitious
> 
> Love you guys!


Thats awesome buddy, if i were you and there were jobs for me, then MELBOURNE would have been my choice, given the deliciously temperate weather. 

what would be your choice btw....


----------



## Ritzagni

gary31 said:


> PCC done in 1 week
> 
> For spouse PCC issued on the Same day in 45 MINS
> 
> Preparing for the final stage



Hey, have you still not filed visa? cause your timeline doesn't show


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> PCC done in 1 week
> 
> For spouse PCC issued on the Same day in 45 MINS
> 
> Preparing for the final stage


All the best gary...


----------



## gary31

Ritzagni said:


> Hey, have you still not filed visa? cause your timeline doesn't show


Not yet buddy may b in a week


----------



## Nishbhar

gary31 said:


> Not yet buddy may b in a week


Hey Gary.. Have you scheduled your meds yet?


----------



## Addy11

nice! is 1 week including police verification due to change of address?



gary31 said:


> PCC done in 1 week
> 
> For spouse PCC issued on the Same day in 45 MINS
> 
> Preparing for the final stage


----------



## chennaiite

Ritzagni said:


> Thats awesome buddy, if i were you and there were jobs for me, then MELBOURNE would have been my choice, given the deliciously temperate weather.
> 
> what would be your choice btw....


Dry weather makes me sick man. Moreover, I'm prone to allergies.

Not for a second suggesting Melbourne is dry, but I guess Sydney is more humid and that suits me. 

Is Sydney more cosmopolitan than mel? 

Of all the places ive travelled, the city I most love is NY which is so perfect in all sense. I'm kinda hoping Sydney would emulate


----------



## Addy11

Just a quick question, when filling out the emedical form to generate the HAP ID, do we have to answer the questions in Yes/No or can we submit with the default option of "Not Selected"? I just submitted the form by filling out answers in yes and no, but have an afterthought..



chennaiite said:


> Dry weather makes me sick man. Moreover, I'm prone to allergies.
> 
> Not for a second suggesting Melbourne is dry, but I guess Sydney is more humid and that suits me.
> 
> Is Sydney more cosmopolitan than mel?
> 
> Of all the places ive travelled, the city I most love is NY which is so perfect in all sense. I'm kinda hoping Sydney would emulate


----------



## Nishbhar

Addy11 said:


> Just a quick question, when filling out the emedical form to generate the HAP ID, do we have to answer the questions in Yes/No or can we submit with the default option of "Not Selected"? I just submitted the form by filling out answers in yes and no, but have an afterthought..


You need to answer the Yes/No Questions. Your tests are ascertained based on the answers you provided.


----------



## Addy11

For a min i thought, you submit with the default and after the test results, you select yes/no. Heart in mouth moment there!! :doh:



Nishbhar said:


> You need to answer the Yes/No Questions. Your tests are ascertained based on the answers you provided.


----------



## iru

chennaiite said:


> The link is invalid.
> 
> But based on your query and my previous exp with ppt office, always fill permanent address and leave present address as blank if it's the same as your perm add


Hi
THis is Iru. Having received invitation on 25th July for SA, am preparing my documents for lodge visa. Before that I wish you could clarify the following kindly...

1. In the PCC app form, do they mean by permanent address as the one specified in the passport (my present address is different, moreover, I made passport with the address where i had proofs even though it was not permanent but lived for some years)

2. can i do my wife's PCC before than mine (I am primary applicant)

3. what are the enclosures they mean?????? Do i need to show proof for my present address (I have gas connection proof, sale deed, Nationalized bank pass book, awaiting my postal ID and voters ID in a couple of days)

4. Since my present address is different, (police will do verification where, is it old, i mean permanent address or present address)

Thanks


----------



## Newmoon

Oh wow, so much has happened since the last time I had a look at your posts!!! I'm SO happy for all the people how've got invites. 
CONGRATULATIONS to ALL!

Powergirl, I guess you're getting an invite very soon and padmakarrao you're very close as well!!! 

Then there will be silence for quite a while... Andy001, Danny Archer, Jaya73, and Jenritz let's hope the processing speeds up soon


----------



## gary31

Nishbhar said:


> Hey Gary.. Have you scheduled your meds yet?


Not yet. will do it soon


----------



## gary31

Addy11 said:


> nice! is 1 week including police verification due to change of address?


there was no change of address but still verification was done


----------



## Powergirl

Woohoooooo!!! Just got my invite mail folks!! 

Padmakarrao: All the best bud!


----------



## Addy11

welcome to the club! 

good luck others, it'll happen soon.. keep the faith!



Powergirl said:


> Woohoooooo!!! Just got my invite mail folks!!
> 
> Padmakarrao: All the best bud!


----------



## padmakarrao

Powergirl said:


> Woohoooooo!!! Just got my invite mail folks!!
> 
> Padmakarrao: All the best bud!


Congratulations Powergirl, great news, i have been waiting for your invite as anxiously as you. 

So now the countdown starts for me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaya73

Powergirl said:


> Woohoooooo!!! Just got my invite mail folks!!
> 
> Padmakarrao: All the best bud!


Congrats.....


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Just a quick question, when filling out the emedical form to generate the HAP ID, do we have to answer the questions in Yes/No or can we submit with the default option of "Not Selected"? I just submitted the form by filling out answers in yes and no, but have an afterthought..


I have also filled the form and I guess one does NOT have an option to not answer any question. To every question Yes or No must be answered.


----------



## Shreyas

chennaiite said:


> Ritz, apeksha, msdaus, kevin, bhupen, shreyas - Guys thought i'd let you know that I received 189 invite last round and am hoping to lodge end of next week.
> 
> Ritz: It literally pays to be ambitious
> 
> Love you guys!


Omg.. just reading this gave me goosebumps.. So I can only imagine the joy it would have brought to you! Everything is going right for you, I wish that momentum continues for you! Cheers!


----------



## Shreyas

Powergirl said:


> Woohoooooo!!! Just got my invite mail folks!!
> 
> Padmakarrao: All the best bud!


Congrats Powergirl  You must have got a big relief. All the best for further process.


----------



## humtum

Powergirl said:


> Woohoooooo!!! Just got my invite mail folks!!
> 
> Padmakarrao: All the best bud!


Congrats Dear... Its party time.......All the best.


----------



## Ritzagni

Nishbhar said:


> You need to answer the Yes/No Questions. Your tests are ascertained based on the answers you provided.


AFAIK first round of meds tests are standard for everybody, in case of any abnormal findings, further tests are 'referred' to specialists.


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Woohoooooo!!! Just got my invite mail folks!!
> 
> Padmakarrao: All the best bud!


Thats great news buddy, you were the most patient of the lot, I must say.

Go partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hard, you deserve it

:bump2: :drum:


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> Dry weather makes me sick man. Moreover, I'm prone to allergies.
> 
> Not for a second suggesting Melbourne is dry, but I guess Sydney is more humid and that suits me.
> 
> Is Sydney more cosmopolitan than mel?
> 
> Of all the places ive travelled, the city I most love is NY which is so perfect in all sense. I'm kinda hoping Sydney would emulate


For more air moisture, you may go somewhere near Brisbane, Gold coast. 

Sydney personally is not a preferred choice for me, but if you liked NY, then am sure you'll like Sydney.
All the best future Sydneysider, I'll have to be content being an Adelaidean for two years


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> Thats great news buddy, you were the most patient of the lot, I must say.
> 
> Go partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hard, you deserve it
> 
> :bump2: :drum:



hahahha!! Thanks In-house expert!


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> Congrats Dear... Its party time.......All the best.


Thanks


----------



## padmakarrao

*INVITE Received - yipeeee*

Hi All, it's my pleasure to share the good news with you all. I just received the invite mail from Skillselect. 

And yes i can see the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect log-in, as told by Ritz. 

This is a great feeling, am so relieved.

Now time for the next steps and again the patience to wait for the next invite. 

Thanks all for being around.


----------



## Nars

*Hi all*

Hi everyone,, I an new to this thread and have applied for SA SS on July the 29th 2014 and waiting for the results. My occupation is 139912 (It seems that I am the only 1 in this thread with this occupation). 

I am reading the thread since last 2 days and definitely it helped me understand the situation better.

Will get involved quite often now in the discussions.....

Thanks to all for the informative posts which not be found at the "official websites" ..


----------



## jaya73

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All, it's my pleasure to share the good news with you all. I just received the invite mail from Skillselect.
> 
> And yes i can see the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect log-in, as told by Ritz.
> 
> This is a great feeling, am so relieved.
> 
> Now time for the next steps and again the patience to wait for the next invite.
> 
> Thanks all for being around.


Congrats Padma!!!, its a great news...


----------



## meenal_sm

Congrats!!
All the best for future process.



Powergirl said:


> Woohoooooo!!! Just got my invite mail folks!!
> 
> Padmakarrao: All the best bud!


----------



## meenal_sm

Congrats Padma!!!


----------



## padmakarrao

meenal_sm said:


> Congrats!!
> All the best for future process.


Hi Meenal, 

You seem to have received a positive result from Vetassess today; congrats.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All, it's my pleasure to share the good news with you all. I just received the invite mail from Skillselect.
> 
> And yes i can see the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect log-in, as told by Ritz.
> 
> This is a great feeling, am so relieved.
> 
> Now time for the next steps and again the patience to wait for the next invite.
> 
> Thanks all for being around.


Congrats padmakarrao...best of luck for visa lodgement. .


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All, it's my pleasure to share the good news with you all. I just received the invite mail from Skillselect.
> 
> And yes i can see the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect log-in, as told by Ritz.
> 
> This is a great feeling, am so relieved.
> 
> Now time for the next steps and again the patience to wait for the next invite.
> 
> Thanks all for being around.


That was quick! Congrats!


----------



## Ritzagni

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All, it's my pleasure to share the good news with you all. I just received the invite mail from Skillselect.
> 
> And yes i can see the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect log-in, as told by Ritz.
> 
> This is a great feeling, am so relieved.
> 
> Now time for the next steps and again the patience to wait for the next invite.
> 
> Thanks all for being around.


Wow that's great news Rao sahab, soak this feeling of relief to the fullest

All the very best for further, it'll be smooth sailing as compared to process so far. :rockon:


----------



## Ritzagni

Nars said:


> Hi everyone,, I an new to this thread and have applied for SA SS on July the 29th 2014 and waiting for the results. My occupation is 139912 (It seems that I am the only 1 in this thread with this occupation).
> 
> I am reading the thread since last 2 days and definitely it helped me understand the situation better.
> 
> Will get involved quite often now in the discussions.....
> 
> Thanks to all for the informative posts which not be found at the "official websites" ..


Welcome Nars, you may search the thread for useful info


----------



## chennaiite

Congrats padmarkarrao and powergirl!

One of you guys should take over the tracker from Apeksha...

Cheers!


----------



## meenal_sm

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Meenal,
> 
> You seem to have received a positive result from Vetassess today; congrats.


Yes. Thanks


----------



## chennaiite

Shreyas said:


> Omg.. just reading this gave me goosebumps.. So I can only imagine the joy it would have brought to you! Everything is going right for you, I wish that momentum continues for you! Cheers!


Thanks Shreyas. On the contrary, reality is already starting to hit me. Packing, winding up, closures, kids schooling, finding homes, jobs, settling ....

I've traveled extensively. This is a different ballgame. It unsettles me for some reason


----------



## chennaiite

Ritzagni said:


> For more air moisture, you may go somewhere near Brisbane, Gold coast.
> 
> Sydney personally is not a preferred choice for me, but if you liked NY, then am sure you'll like Sydney.
> All the best future Sydneysider, I'll have to be content being an Adelaidean for two years


Being an IT pro.... i guess i can only sell peanuts around brisbane and gold coast beaches 

On a different topic, I plan on trying something else in Sydney. What's your take on Contract jobs (as opposed to permanent job)? I'm sure Sydney is full of it, so it's worth the risk. Does it help in managing taxes, freedom of movement, independence etc? I know this works wonderfully in US. No clue about oz.


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> Thanks Shreyas. On the contrary, reality is already starting to hit me. Packing, winding up, closures, kids schooling, finding homes, jobs, settling ....
> 
> I've traveled extensively. This is a different ballgame. It unsettles me for some reason


Couldn't agree more, its like uprooting a large banyan tree with all of its supporting trunks, branches and the small nests on it. and then planting in a whole new place. 

Unsettling definitely as it literally means that, however exciting too for everything shall have a fresh start. Can't wait.............................:fingerscrossed: :grouphug:


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> Being an IT pro.... i guess i can only sell peanuts around brisbane and gold coast beaches
> 
> On a different topic, I plan on trying something else in Sydney. What's your take on Contract jobs (as opposed to permanent job)? I'm sure Sydney is full of it, so it's worth the risk. Does it help in managing taxes, freedom of movement, independence etc? I know this works wonderfully in US. No clue about oz.


Honestly no idea bro, personally I am more inclined towards security and permanence, (Indian blood running through, thoroughly, averse to too much risks), having said that, going OZ, leaving all the comforts of familiarity and a well defined social status is a big risk altogether, isn't it brothers and sisters?

I guess we are the BRAVE ones, PIONEERS of sorts..............:hippie:


----------



## Addy11

quote from a recent nike campaign: "There's no greater risk than playing it safe"

#RiskEverything

also, a quote from Troy

Achilles: Do you know what's waiting beyond that beach? Immortality! Take it! It's yours!!



Ritzagni said:


> Honestly no idea bro, personally I am more inclined towards security and permanence, (Indian blood running through, thoroughly, averse to too much risks), having said that, going OZ, leaving all the comforts of familiarity and a well defined social status is a big risk altogether, isn't it brothers and sisters?
> 
> I guess we are the BRAVE ones, PIONEERS of sorts..............:hippie:


----------



## iru

chennaiite said:


> Congrats padmarkarrao and powergirl!
> 
> One of you guys should take over the tracker from Apeksha...
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Padma..

Congrats to see T&Ds getting cleared. All the best.... Iru


----------



## chennaiite

Addy11 said:


> quote from a recent nike campaign: "There's no greater risk than playing it safe"
> 
> #RiskEverything
> 
> also, a quote from Troy
> 
> Achilles: Do you know what's waiting beyond that beach? Immortality! Take it! It's yours!!


#RiskEverything ??

I like the sound of it :rockon:


----------



## humtum

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All, it's my pleasure to share the good news with you all. I just received the invite mail from Skillselect.
> 
> And yes i can see the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect log-in, as told by Ritz.
> 
> This is a great feeling, am so relieved.
> 
> Now time for the next steps and again the patience to wait for the next invite.
> 
> Thanks all for being around.


congrats dear.... All the best.


----------



## bhupen008

Dear Guys, 
I bit not in touch as I was working to gather documents. it is a big problem if you have moved around in last 10 years. 

I have to fill up these 1221 and 80 forms .. there they ask to fill any expected date of my travel .. as I have not booked any ticket. I really dont know when I will be flying to Australia . so , what to fill in there 

and Do I really need to fill in the details of my girl friend ? 

Please let me know 

Thanks,
bhupen008


----------



## bhupen008

chennaiite said:


> #RiskEverything ??
> 
> I like the sound of it :rockon:


Man , congrats !!! I wish you all the best buddy ! 

Enjoy


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congratulations to everyone who got the invites recently..

Soon this thread will become less active as everyone will be busy with the next process.

We all have made the right decision by choosing SA ,in fact DIBP & ACT made life easy for us by not releasing the CSOL on July 1st otherwise most of us would have ended up in ACT which as everyone knows is not good in terms of job market.

There was a time I was thinking of ACT but with SA releasing their occupation first it made my decision one sided.


----------



## RAB

*Congrads!!*



padmakarrao said:


> Hi All, it's my pleasure to share the good news with you all. I just received the invite mail from Skillselect.
> 
> And yes i can see the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect log-in, as told by Ritz.
> 
> This is a great feeling, am so relieved.
> 
> Now time for the next steps and again the patience to wait for the next invite.
> 
> Thanks all for being around.


Congratulations Padmakarrao for your invite, as well as to Humtum, fhameed21 , manu0417 & Powergirl..


----------



## rashe_12

chennaiite said:


> Being an IT pro.... i guess i can only sell peanuts around brisbane and gold coast beaches
> 
> On a different topic, I plan on trying something else in Sydney. What's your take on Contract jobs (as opposed to permanent job)? I'm sure Sydney is full of it, so it's worth the risk. Does it help in managing taxes, freedom of movement, independence etc? I know this works wonderfully in US. No clue about oz.


I beg to differ. Brisbane IT market is fast growing. 




Future_ozzy said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got the invites recently..
> 
> Soon this thread will become less active as everyone will be busy with the next process.
> 
> We all have made the right decision by choosing SA ,in fact DIBP & ACT made life easy for us by not releasing the CSOL on July 1st otherwise most of us would have ended up in ACT which as everyone knows is not good in terms of job market.
> 
> There was a time I was thinking of ACT but with SA releasing their occupation first it made my decision one sided.



One thing I can tell you it's great to start life in SA. You will be surprised how affordable it is. Just compare rental costs of Adelaide vs any state of Australia. Adelaide is true value for money. What you pay $400/450 for a single room in Sydney (or elsewhere) for the same amount you will get a beautiful huge 3 bedroom house in SA.

I would never settle down in cities like Sydney, Melbourne (unless my job needs me to) Its way too crowded and you have huge traffic jams during peak hour.


----------



## fhameed21

rashe_12 said:


> I beg to differ. Brisbane IT market is fast growing.
> 
> One thing I can tell you it's great to start life in SA. You will be surprised how affordable it is. Just compare rental costs of Adelaide vs any state of Australia. Adelaide is true value for money. What you pay $400/450 for a single room in Sydney (or elsewhere) for the same amount you will get a beautiful huge 3 bedroom house in SA.
> 
> I would never settle down in cities like Sydney, Melbourne (unless my job needs me to) Its way too crowded and you have huge traffic jams during peak hour.


So how's the IT job market there in Adelaide and how much time does it take to get through on average ??. I read online that the majors employment sectors are Public Administration, Health Care and Professional & Technical Services. Does any one have an idea on that. I personally feel its a growth market as compared to the rest where the government would like folks investing. Adelaide population is around 1.5 Million I believe. But still does any one have any idea about IT jobs there and how it moves


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> I beg to differ. Brisbane IT market is fast growing.
> 
> One thing I can tell you it's great to start life in SA. You will be surprised how affordable it is. Just compare rental costs of Adelaide vs any state of Australia. Adelaide is true value for money. What you pay $400/450 for a single room in Sydney (or elsewhere) for the same amount you will get a beautiful huge 3 bedroom house in SA.
> 
> I would never settle down in cities like Sydney, Melbourne (unless my job needs me to) Its way too crowded and you have huge traffic jams during peak hour.


Hi Rashe, Is the traffic problem in Sydney and melbourne worse than Mumbai and Bangalore


----------



## fhameed21

chennaiite said:


> Thanks Shreyas. On the contrary, reality is already starting to hit me. Packing, winding up, closures, kids schooling, finding homes, jobs, settling ....
> 
> I've traveled extensively. This is a different ballgame. It unsettles me for some reason


I've been thinking the same actually. I've lived 2 years in Singapore but this is different.


----------



## Ritzagni

*Form 80 travel etc*



bhupen008 said:


> Dear Guys,
> I bit not in touch as I was working to gather documents. it is a big problem if you have moved around in last 10 years.
> 
> I have to fill up these 1221 and 80 forms .. there they ask to fill any expected date of my travel .. as I have not booked any ticket. I really dont know when I will be flying to Australia . so , what to fill in there
> 
> and Do I really need to fill in the details of my girl friend ?
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Thanks,
> bhupen008


Write "INTEND TO COME TO AUSTRALIA ON A PERMAMNENT RESIDENCE VISA" at question 23 in form 80. For other questions in "Part H" tick 'No' or fill N/A. Don't worry too much it'll be read by a person and not by a machine, he/she'll figure out what you intend to tell.

If your girlfriend is your dfacto partner and migrating on same visa, form 1221 is a MUST as for a spouse.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Sandy J said:


> Hi Rashe, Is the traffic problem in Sydney and melbourne worse than Mumbai and Bangalore




even if it is comparable, we can't drive there the way we drive in Mumbai or Banagalore or Delhi, what say bro? :cool2:


----------



## Ritzagni

Future_ozzy said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got the invites recently..
> 
> Soon this thread will become less active as everyone will be busy with the next process.
> 
> We all have made the right decision by choosing SA ,in fact DIBP & ACT made life easy for us by not releasing the CSOL on July 1st otherwise most of us would have ended up in ACT which as everyone knows is not good in terms of job market.
> 
> There was a time I was thinking of ACT but with SA releasing their occupation first it made my decision one sided.


It took me two month's research to decide between SA & ACT before 1st July, the fact that ACT is the capital actually makes most of us believe it to be with more career opportunities. But i found out that most of the jobs require security clearance which is only available to citizens. By the time 1st July came I had already made my mind if both ACT and SA release the lists, SA would be my choice. .


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



padmakarrao said:


> Hi All, it's my pleasure to share the good news with you all. I just received the invite mail from Skillselect.
> 
> And yes i can see the "Apply Visa" button on my skillselect log-in, as told by Ritz.
> 
> This is a great feeling, am so relieved.
> 
> Now time for the next steps and again the patience to wait for the next invite.
> 
> Thanks all for being around.


Hi Padmakarao,

Congrats and All the best for the next steps as you go on....


----------



## jaya73

Ritzagni said:


> Write "INTEND TO COME TO AUSTRALIA ON A PERMAMNENT RESIDENCE VISA" at question 23 in form 80. For other questions in "Part H" tick 'No' or fill N/A. Don't worry too much it'll be read by a person and not by a machine, he/she'll figure out what you intend to tell.
> 
> If your girlfriend is your dfacto partner and migrating on same visa, form 1221 is a MUST as for a spouse.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz



Do we need to write it in hands?? Do they accept the typed forms?


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Hi Rashe, Is the traffic problem in Sydney and melbourne worse than Mumbai and Bangalore


Now you are comparing lemons to apples ound:ound:ound:

Both can't be compared on the same lines


----------



## Cheema

Hi All

I have submitted SA SS request last month on 7th July and I have got its approval.
Along with that I have got invitation mail from DIAC. 

Can anyone please advise what should be done next. Please excuse my ignorance in whole process. Appreciate your advises.

Thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

Cheema said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted SA SS request last month on 7th July and I have got its approval.
> Along with that I have got invitation mail from DIAC.
> 
> Can anyone please advise what should be done next. Please excuse my ignorance in whole process. Appreciate your advises.
> 
> Thanks


Click on 'APPLY VISA' link from your EOI a/c and generate TRN, fill visa application form (17 pages) from immi a/c and pay visa fees, upload your docs(including medical and pcc) and take a chill pill.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## nouray27

Anyone submitted application on the 10th of July for SA and got invite? I am loosing patience!


----------



## Newmoon

nouray27 said:


> Anyone submitted application on the 10th of July for SA and got invite? I am loosing patience!


Hi, when did u apply ?


----------



## nouray27

Newmoon said:


> Hi, when did u apply ?


I applied on July 10th.


----------



## Newmoon

nouray27 said:


> I applied on July 10th.


I'm sure you'll get it on Monday, please let us know.


----------



## Powergirl

nouray27 said:


> I applied on July 10th.



Padmakkarrao got his on 14th aug - he had applied on the 9th of July. Urs is round the corner


----------



## jaya73

Powergirl said:


> Padmakkarrao got his on 14th aug - he had applied on the 9th of July. Urs is round the corner


Hi Powergirl, could you get the Travel card??


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Now you are comparing lemons to apples ound:ound:ound:
> 
> Both can't be compared on the same lines


Bulls eye


----------



## Sandy J

Ritzagni said:


> even if it is comparable, we can't drive there the way we drive in Mumbai or Banagalore or Delhi, what say bro? :cool2:


Well said Expat Roadie


----------



## Ritzagni

jaya73 said:


> Do we need to write it in hands?? Do they accept the typed forms?


Both are OK, just make sure you upload the scanned copy with your signature at the end (WITH PEN)


----------



## Ritzagni

Cheema said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted SA SS request last month on 7th July and I have got its approval.
> Along with that I have got invitation mail from DIAC.
> 
> Can anyone please advise what should be done next. Please excuse my ignorance in whole process. Appreciate your advises.
> 
> Thanks


Maq sahab has nailed it, additionaly just keep the EOI PDF doc handy while filling out the 17 pager visa application and keep a large limit credit card for visa fee.


----------



## AncientGlory

Hi guys,

Does anyone know the assessment criteria for SA state sponsorship? Who gets the priority? Is it based on the date of your application, number of points you have or both?


----------



## Powergirl

jaya73 said:


> Hi Powergirl, could you get the Travel card??


Hi jaya..yes I got it yest by only submitting passport copy. The card will be ready to use on mon or tues


----------



## Powergirl

AncientGlory said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know the assessment criteria for SA state sponsorship? Who gets the priority? Is it based on the date of your application, number of points you have or both?


Hi ancient glory. They go by date of submission. Im still wondering wherr the points come into the picture.. and by that I mean does a higher score receive higher priority.


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Hi ancient glory. They go by date of submission. Im still wondering wherr the points come into the picture.. and by that I mean does a higher score receive higher priority.


AFAIK, for 190 visa, the points do not play any role more than meeting or not meeting the criteria, so if you are at or past the magic 60, you are on board. This for SA SS, what other States follow, can't comment.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Powergirl said:


> Hi ancient glory. They go by date of submission. Im still wondering wherr the points come into the picture.. and by that I mean does a higher score receive higher priority.


Hi, 

Having received SA Nomination myself I can vouch for couple of things. 

The method with the follow is first in first out method and they are very particular about it, even if you age group is changing then also your request for expedition will not be considered. 

Secondly, the criteria for selection is occupation being available on SNOL or if it's under special conditions apply then you need to be a SA GRADUATE. 

Finally, you should be able to have 60 points. 

Here goes the link. 
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## AncientGlory

Thanks guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Maq sahab has nailed it, additionaly just keep the EOI PDF doc handy while filling out the 17 pager visa application and keep a large limit credit card for visa fee.


Guys

I have filled the 17 page online visa form and i have not hit the submit button yet. I just needed to know if i need to keep my CC handy and expect to pay once i hit the submit button. I'm asking this because my CC limit by my bank shall be enhanced to the required amount by 21 August 2014. So i'm waiting till then.

Also what else besides CC should i keep handy once i hit the submit button ??

Do we need to upload documents after it or something or will that part come later once CO is assigned to us.

Kindly guide and advise.


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Hey buddy, many congratulations,
> 
> filing visa in a straightforward process in which you fill in a questionnaire about you, edu. experience, personal details etc and PAY VISA FEES. Period.
> 
> Uploading documents including Meds, PCC etc can be done later over the next ten days (just suggesting, no restrictions on number of logins to your immi account).
> 
> TIP: keep your detailed EOI pdf with you handy while filing the visa.
> 
> for further details, you may just search the forum or may have a look at my older posts at THIS THREAD.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Just saw your post. Thanks. Your advise really helps!!... Thank you


----------



## Powergirl

Guys who have finished PCC - here's a question. Did you make an appt with the passport office under Tatkal? The regular appointments are available only after a month!!!


----------



## Nishbhar

Powergirl said:


> Guys who have finished PCC - here's a question. Did you make an appt with the passport office under Tatkal? The regular appointments are available only after a month!!!


You can just walk-in between 9-11 am any weekday. No appt is needed for PCC. Just take a printout of the ARN along with the required docs based on PCC docs checklist avbl on passport.gov site.


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> I have filled the 17 page online visa form and i have not hit the submit button yet. I just needed to know if i need to keep my CC handy and expect to pay once i hit the submit button. I'm asking this because my CC limit by my bank shall be enhanced to the required amount by 21 August 2014. So i'm waiting till then.
> 
> Also what else besides CC should i keep handy once i hit the submit button ??
> 
> Do we need to upload documents after it or something or will that part come later once CO is assigned to us.
> 
> Kindly guide and advise.


You definitely need a sufficient limit credit card when submitting.

You may upload documents later after payment at leisure, however sooner the better


----------



## Ritzagni

I have entered incorrect passport issue date in form 80, the date and month are correct however I entered the year as 2014. The CO is yet not allocated, should i upload a corrected version with comments or CO would figure it out to be a typo, as passport scans are uploaded also. comments please....


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Ritzagni said:


> I have entered incorrect passport issue date in form 80, the date and month are correct however I entered the year as 2014. The CO is yet not allocated, should i upload a corrected version with comments or CO would figure it out to be a typo, as passport scans are uploaded also. comments please....


Hi, 

No harm in uploading form 1023 and its better acknowledging the mistake rather than CO pointing out the same. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Apeksha S

Hello Guyz,

Congratulations for everyone who received invitations and who had successfully lodged visa. I was not active in this forum since few days as my daughter was not keeping well.

I thought some of you(who has access) would take initiative in updating the tracker. but i can see nothing updated. 

It might take another couple of weeks for me to be active again. So I have changed the admin settings. Now everyone who has the link can edit.

Here is the link: SS Tracker

Once again sorry for disappointing few people..


----------



## padmakarrao

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> Congratulations for everyone who received invitations and who had successfully lodged visa. I was not active in this forum since few days as my daughter was not keeping well.
> 
> I thought some of you(who has access) would take initiative in updating the tracker. but i can see nothing updated.
> 
> It might take another couple of weeks for me to be active again. So I have changed the admin settings. Now everyone who has the link can edit.
> 
> Here is the link: SS Tracker
> 
> Once again sorry for disappointing few people..


Hi apeksha,

No one is disappointed with you. We understand you must have been busy, you take care of your daughter.

Now that you have opened the tracker its each persons responsibility to update the same.

Take care.


----------



## maq_qatar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> No harm in uploading form 1023 and its better acknowledging the mistake rather than CO pointing out the same.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Agreed..

Ritz: upload form 1023.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Egodagamaya

Finally got the grant nearly after 5 months from the Visa application submission. It was faster than I thought. Thanks for everyone who answered my queries. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ritzagni

Egodagamaya said:


> Finally got the grant nearly after 5 months from the Visa application submission. It was faster than I thought. Thanks for everyone who answered my queries.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations


----------



## jaya73

nouray27 said:


> I applied on July 10th.


Hi Nouray, Have you got your invite today??


----------



## Powergirl

Nishbhar said:


> You can just walk-in between 9-11 am any weekday. No appt is needed for PCC. Just take a printout of the ARN along with the required docs based on PCC docs checklist avbl on passport.gov site.


Hi Nishbar,

A couple more questions - When do I pay? At the passport office...so avoid paying online??
Or do we pay - let the system assign an appt, we ignore that date...but walk in between 9 and 11?


----------



## msdaus

Dear all, congratulations who received their invitations. I have one update from my end, we did my medical today and completed uploading all documents except form 80. Keep me us on your prayers.


----------



## Shreyas

Egodagamaya said:


> Finally got the grant nearly after 5 months from the Visa application submission. It was faster than I thought. Thanks for everyone who answered my queries.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations


----------



## Nishbhar

Powergirl said:


> Hi Nishbar,
> 
> A couple more questions - When do I pay? At the passport office...so avoid paying online??
> Or do we pay - let the system assign an appt, we ignore that date...but walk in between 9 and 11?


You pay at the PSK. You dont need to book a slot just walkin between 9 and 11 am, Generate the letter, print and take along with other docs.


----------



## padmakarrao

Nishbhar said:


> You pay at the PSK. You dont need to book a slot just walkin between 9 and 11 am, Generate the letter, print and take along with other docs.


Hi Nishbar,

Is this true with all PSK's (not taking appointment and paying at the center)?

When i generate the letter online, the site says it is mandatory to do the payment online. Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Powergirl

Nishbhar said:


> You pay at the PSK. You dont need to book a slot just walkin between 9 and 11 am, Generate the letter, print and take along with other docs.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Addy11

just got my PCC - current address is the same as the address on passport so it was a walk in the park for me. my wife's address is different though, so it'll go to a police verification :fingerscrossed: on timelines for her!!

now onto meds!


----------



## Nars

Hi Padmakarrao, Please refer FAQ section on the Passport Seva weblink Q65 onwards for PCC. If address same and done from the same Passport Seva Kendra from where passport was issued. Its walking and collection on the same day..... Hope this helps....


----------



## Nars

Everyone,,, any new SS approvals....as it is monday and the processing times webpage still shows processing applications submitted on 8th July... I guess it should be about 14-15th july by now though the site is not updated....


----------



## kevin538

Friends – Firstly, Congratulations for those who got their invite recently.

Hope all are doing well and I believe every one of us were quite busy in their process of applying Visa. 

I have recently come across this website (Living in Adelaide) and thought of sharing with you as this has immense information which could assist us to settle in SA. 

A Quick Profile of Adelaide
Houses, Real Estate and Where to Live in Adelaide
Adelaide’s Climate and Weather
Choosing a School in Adelaide
Adelaide – A Quick Comparison with Other Australian Cities

Good Luck…


----------



## Nishbhar

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Nishbar,
> 
> Is this true with all PSK's (not taking appointment and paying at the center)?
> 
> When i generate the letter online, the site says it is mandatory to do the payment online. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure how it is in Mumbai but in Bangalore there is no need to appt. It should not be different IMO. You could try calling them to check if appt. is required.


----------



## Ritzagni

Hi Shreyas, just curious, what is the visible status for your medicals at immi.gov account, is it cleared, as you've done medicals a month back. And if I am not wrong CO isn't yet allocated to you. I've gone through meds on 16th Aug, a burden lifted off my back.


----------



## Ritzagni

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> No harm in uploading form 1023 and its better acknowledging the mistake rather than CO pointing out the same.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks Deep & Maq_Qatar, filled Form 1023, shall scan and upload it today evening.


----------



## Kingslayer

Friends !

I made the payment today 
How long do you think it will take from here ?


----------



## padmakarrao

Nars said:


> Everyone,,, any new SS approvals....as it is monday and the processing times webpage still shows processing applications submitted on 8th July... I guess it should be about 14-15th july by now though the site is not updated....


Hi,

I had applied on 9th and got d invite on thursday, so possibly today they may clear the 10th applications. When have u applied and fir which occupation?


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> Friends – Firstly, Congratulations for those who got their invite recently.
> 
> Hope all are doing well and I believe every one of us were quite busy in their process of applying Visa.
> 
> I have recently come across this website (Living in Adelaide) and thought of sharing with you as this has immense information which could assist us to settle in SA.
> 
> A Quick Profile of Adelaide
> Houses, Real Estate and Where to Live in Adelaide
> Adelaide’s Climate and Weather
> Choosing a School in Adelaide
> Adelaide – A Quick Comparison with Other Australian Cities
> 
> Good Luck…


This is nice and giving perspective too


----------



## HopingHRA

padmakarrao said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied on 9th and got d invite on thursday, so possibly today they may clear the 10th applications. When have u applied and fir which occupation?


Congrats! I hope my friend who applied on 9th July also received the invite same time as you. All the best!


----------



## priyankaCT

Hi Everyone,
I am following this thread but never posted on this. I applied for my SA SS on 05 July 2014 and got approval on 08 Aug 2014. I am now in process of filing the visa and stucked at few places and therefore need advice from you people:

What is the national ID document for India. Some say Aadhar card and some say PAN card. I think that we do not have any National ID as there is no such ID issued to everyone in India. What have you guys filled in application? Do we have a national ID. Me and my husband have Aadhar card but my 2 years old daughter do not have.

Please advice.

Just to add for information, I took advice from the forum people to apply for ICICI travel card to pay the Fee (Its a big sum! all money gone... but for good  ) but as Powergirl mentioned they just needed her passport, my bank personnel asked for my Australian Visa also? Do anyone of you faced the same issue. Though I have a valid Australia business visa, so will get that but even though that was a surprise.

Thanks and hope to see you guys (even if only few) in Adelaide!!

[One more query (sorry for so many!!) How to create signature with timelines?]

Regards,
Priyanka


----------



## msdaus

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am following this thread but never posted on this. I applied for my SA SS on 05 July 2014 and got approval on 08 Aug 2014. I am now in process of filing the visa and stucked at few places and therefore need advice from you people:
> 
> What is the national ID document for India. Some say Aadhar card and some say PAN card. I think that we do not have any National ID as there is no such ID issued to everyone in India. What have you guys filled in application? Do we have a national ID. Me and my husband have Aadhar card but my 2 years old daughter do not have.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Just to add for information, I took advice from the forum people to apply for ICICI travel card to pay the Fee (Its a big sum! all money gone... but for good  ) but as Powergirl mentioned they just needed her passport, my bank personnel asked for my Australian Visa also? Do anyone of you faced the same issue. Though I have a valid Australia business visa, so will get that but even though that was a surprise.
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you guys (even if only few) in Adelaide!!
> 
> [One more query (sorry for so many!!) How to create signature with timelines?]
> 
> Regards,
> Priyanka


I just know the answer of your last question. log in-->click on user CP-->Edit Signature (you will find it on left-middle side of the screen). Hope it helps.


----------



## Ritzagni

Kingslayer said:


> Friends !
> 
> I made the payment today
> How long do you think it will take from here ?


CONGRATULATIONS BRO, now you've taken the big leap. 

I have heard (and also seen in the visa tracker) that if you frontload (before CO allocation and preferably withing a couple of weeks from filing) every document, including PCC & Meds than it may take upto 2-3 months from date of filing.


----------



## Nars

Hi, I applied on 29th July 2014 in the occupation 139912 Environmental Manager....

BTW Congrats Padmakarrao for your Successful SS....


----------



## Powergirl

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am following this thread but never posted on this. I applied for my SA SS on 05 July 2014 and got approval on 08 Aug 2014. I am now in process of filing the visa and stucked at few places and therefore need advice from you people:
> 
> What is the national ID document for India. Some say Aadhar card and some say PAN card. I think that we do not have any National ID as there is no such ID issued to everyone in India. What have you guys filled in application? Do we have a national ID. Me and my husband have Aadhar card but my 2 years old daughter do not have.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Just to add for information, I took advice from the forum people to apply for ICICI travel card to pay the Fee (Its a big sum! all money gone... but for good  ) but as Powergirl mentioned they just needed her passport, my bank personnel asked for my Australian Visa also? Do anyone of you faced the same issue. Though I have a valid Australia business visa, so will get that but even though that was a surprise.
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you guys (even if only few) in Adelaide!!
> 
> [One more query (sorry for so many!!) How to create signature with timelines?]
> 
> Regards,
> Priyanka


Hey Priyanka - why don't u show them the invitation to apply mail?


----------



## Ritzagni

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am following this thread but never posted on this. I applied for my SA SS on 05 July 2014 and got approval on 08 Aug 2014. I am now in process of filing the visa and stucked at few places and therefore need advice from you people:
> 
> What is the national ID document for India. Some say Aadhar card and some say PAN card. I think that we do not have any National ID as there is no such ID issued to everyone in India. What have you guys filled in application? Do we have a national ID. Me and my husband have Aadhar card but my 2 years old daughter do not have.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Just to add for information, I took advice from the forum people to apply for ICICI travel card to pay the Fee (Its a big sum! all money gone... but for good  ) but as Powergirl mentioned they just needed her passport, my bank personnel asked for my Australian Visa also? Do anyone of you faced the same issue. Though I have a valid Australia business visa, so will get that but even though that was a surprise.
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you guys (even if only few) in Adelaide!!
> 
> [One more query (sorry for so many!!) How to create signature with timelines?]
> 
> Regards,
> Priyanka


You may create single pdf for your national identity proofs (Aadhar card, driving license, PAN card, voter id card etc). Describe in the details sections about what all documents you have uploaded. Your daughter must be having passport and birth certificate, that would suffice. (if not your CO would let you know )

DOCUMENT UPLOAD PRICIPLE: "the more the merrier" as you you have to prove something about an individual, his edu/identity/work ex./income etc
just do not forget that the total unique documents (pdfs) upload limit is upto 60. so create group PDFs. 

See ya at ADL :yo:


----------



## Nars

Hi all, AS I brushed through the first 100 pages of this thread, I saw the same trend of SS timelines during the last year post July 2013 till October 2013 as this year... The load of applications and the start of new AU financial year and hence the release of occupation lists feeds this delay in the processing times for the states. So for those who are eager to see their invites recently...like me.... need to wait for some more time probably... as last year the average processing times went up to 6-7 weeks for some except the golden occupations.....


----------



## priyankaCT

msdaus: Thanks! Can you see my signature?

Powergirl:  Yes, I could do that.. Thanks for the idea! I didn't as I have my business visa valid.. but that's the great thing of this thread, so many ideas.. 

Ritzagni: Thanks! I can do that.. but in my Aadhar, I have a different name (my husband's surname added to my original maiden name). Do you think, I should tick box 'If known with other names' in the form and upload everything... 

See you all in ADL!!


----------



## msdaus

priyankaCT said:


> msdaus: Thanks! Can you see my signature?
> 
> Powergirl:  Yes, I could do that.. Thanks for the idea! I didn't as I have my business visa valid.. but that's the great thing of this thread, so many ideas..
> 
> Ritzagni: Thanks! I can do that.. but in my Aadhar, I have a different name (my husband's surname added to my original maiden name). Do you think, I should tick box 'If known with other names' in the form and upload everything...
> 
> See you all in ADL!!


no. :nono:


----------



## chennaiite

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am following this thread but never posted on this. I applied for my SA SS on 05 July 2014 and got approval on 08 Aug 2014. I am now in process of filing the visa and stucked at few places and therefore need advice from you people:
> 
> What is the national ID document for India. Some say Aadhar card and some say PAN card. I think that we do not have any National ID as there is no such ID issued to everyone in India. What have you guys filled in application? Do we have a national ID. Me and my husband have Aadhar card but my 2 years old daughter do not have.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Just to add for information, I took advice from the forum people to apply for ICICI travel card to pay the Fee (Its a big sum! all money gone... but for good  ) but as Powergirl mentioned they just needed her passport, my bank personnel asked for my Australian Visa also? Do anyone of you faced the same issue. Though I have a valid Australia business visa, so will get that but even though that was a surprise.
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you guys (even if only few) in Adelaide!!
> 
> [One more query (sorry for so many!!) How to create signature with timelines?]
> 
> Regards,
> Priyanka


FWIW, my agent left National Identity Doc section blank.


----------



## jaya73

priyankaCT said:


> msdaus: Thanks! Can you see my signature?
> 
> Powergirl:  Yes, I could do that.. Thanks for the idea! I didn't as I have my business visa valid.. but that's the great thing of this thread, so many ideas..
> 
> Ritzagni: Thanks! I can do that.. but in my Aadhar, I have a different name (my husband's surname added to my original maiden name). Do you think, I should tick box 'If known with other names' in the form and upload everything...
> 
> See you all in ADL!!


Hi Priyanka, When did you apply for SS??


----------



## nouray27

Nars said:


> Everyone,,, any new SS approvals....as it is monday and the processing times webpage still shows processing applications submitted on 8th July... I guess it should be about 14-15th july by now though the site is not updated....


Mine is July 10 and I did not receive anything yetl


----------



## priyankaCT

jaya73 said:


> Hi Priyanka, When did you apply for SS??


Hi Jaya,
I applied on 05 July 2014. got positive report on 08 Aug 2014


----------



## nouray27

jaya73 said:


> Hi Nouray, Have you got your invite today??


I have not received the good news from my agent yet!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kingslayer

Ritzagni said:


> CONGRATULATIONS BRO, now you've taken the big leap.
> 
> I have heard (and also seen in the visa tracker) that if you frontload (before CO allocation and preferably withing a couple of weeks from filing) every document, including PCC & Meds than it may take upto 2-3 months from date of filing.


Thank you mate !

Few people advised me not to upload PCC and Meds before the CO asks for it. So I have decided to upload all other documents except these two and get them done later when the CO asks. I guess this is to buy more time for your first entry.


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> I just know the answer of your last question. log in-->click on user CP-->Edit Signature (you will find it on left-middle side of the screen). Hope it helps.


and that would only be possible after you have posted at least 10 legit posts


----------



## Ritzagni

priyankaCT said:


> msdaus: Thanks! Can you see my signature?
> 
> Powergirl:  Yes, I could do that.. Thanks for the idea! I didn't as I have my business visa valid.. but that's the great thing of this thread, so many ideas..
> 
> Ritzagni: Thanks! I can do that.. but in my Aadhar, I have a different name (my husband's surname added to my original maiden name). Do you think, I should tick box 'If known with other names' in the form and upload everything...
> 
> See you all in ADL!!


You MUST let DIBP know of your name before marriage, and any other names you were known earlier with. You'll soon come to know when you'll fill form 80 (for primary applicant) and form 1221 (for secondary applicant/spouse), there you need to fill all. it does not complicate, as my wife's national ids are half with her maiden name and half with her post marriage name and we have told it upfront at her form 1221.


----------



## chennaiite

Kingslayer said:


> Thank you mate !
> 
> Few people advised me not to upload PCC and Meds before the CO asks for it. So I have decided to upload all other documents except these two and get them done later when the CO asks. I guess this is to buy more time for your first entry.


Interestingly, my agent advised me the same thing. 

I think there must be a secret behind this :spy:


----------



## Nars

Hi nouray27,

Its your turn then.... all the very best....


----------



## Ritzagni

Kingslayer said:


> Thank you mate !
> 
> Few people advised me not to upload PCC and Meds before the CO asks for it. So I have decided to upload all other documents except these two and get them done later when the CO asks. I guess this is to buy more time for your first entry.



I seriously doubt such advice, till date no visa has been granted without PCC and meds. So why delay. By waiting for CO's call you are potentially setting your visa back by 2-4 months.

And regarding first entry, you have filed visa on 18th Aug, even if you apply and get also your PCC tomorrow i.e. 19th August your Initial Entry Date would be 18th August 2015. Do you really want to further delay your entry till October/November 2015? 

Frontload every document if you believe and want to witness the rare phenomenon known as "Direct Grant" :angel:


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> Interestingly, my agent advised me the same thing.
> 
> I think there must be a secret behind this :spy:


Hi Chennaiite, could you please ask your agent THE SECRET REASON or his own rationale/expertise etc


----------



## chennaiite

Ritzagni said:


> I seriously doubt such advice, till date no visa has been granted without PCC and meds. So why delay. By waiting for CO's call you are potentially setting your visa back by 2-4 months.
> 
> And regarding first entry, you have filed visa on 18th Aug, even if you apply and get also your PCC tomorrow i.e. 19th August your Initial Entry Date would be 18th August 2015. Do you really want to further delay your entry till October/November 2015?
> 
> Frontload every document if you believe and want to witness the rare phenomenon known as "Direct Grant" :angel:


Bro Ritz. Can you please throw some light on "potentially setting your visa back by 2-4 months"...

any references?


----------



## chennaiite

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Chennaiite, could you please ask your agent THE SECRET REASON or his own rationale/expertise etc


Yup bro, will ask and report


----------



## Nars

Hi all,

A handy and official website related to career, training and skill development for all the people planning to landing in SA.... Home | Skills for All.

May go through before you get there for useful info....


----------



## andy001

Yooo hooo ....... got invitation !!! I am so happy to share with you that few hours back I got invitation. I experienced again that waiting sucks specially for such crucial process. This forum is amazing helps more than DIBP or any other agency.

All the best who are in wait.


----------



## jaya73

andy001 said:


> Yooo hooo ....... got invitation !!! I am so happy to share with you that few hours back I got invitation. I experienced again that waiting sucks specially for such crucial process. This forum is amazing helps more than DIBP or any other agency.
> 
> All the best who are in wait.


Hi Andy,
Congrats!!!. It is great news. How come you got soon though there are others who applied on 10th still waiting for the invitation. 
Congrats again..


----------



## andy001

I am in process to apply visa and I think before starting this I need to create account on immi.gov.au
While doing I find this more related to agents or companies not individuals. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## rashe_12

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am following this thread but never posted on this. I applied for my SA SS on 05 July 2014 and got approval on 08 Aug 2014. I am now in process of filing the visa and stucked at few places and therefore need advice from you people:
> 
> What is the national ID document for India. Some say Aadhar card and some say PAN card. I think that we do not have any National ID as there is no such ID issued to everyone in India. What have you guys filled in application? Do we have a national ID. Me and my husband have Aadhar card but my 2 years old daughter do not have.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Just to add for information, I took advice from the forum people to apply for ICICI travel card to pay the Fee (Its a big sum! all money gone... but for good  ) but as Powergirl mentioned they just needed her passport, my bank personnel asked for my Australian Visa also? Do anyone of you faced the same issue. Though I have a valid Australia business visa, so will get that but even though that was a surprise.
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you guys (even if only few) in Adelaide!!
> 
> [One more query (sorry for so many!!) How to create signature with timelines?]
> 
> Regards,
> Priyanka





Ritzagni said:


> You may create single pdf for your national identity proofs (Aadhar card, driving license, PAN card, voter id card etc). Describe in the details sections about what all documents you have uploaded. Your daughter must be having passport and birth certificate, that would suffice. (if not your CO would let you know )
> 
> DOCUMENT UPLOAD PRICIPLE: "the more the merrier" as you you have to prove something about an individual, his edu/identity/work ex./income etc
> just do not forget that the total unique documents (pdfs) upload limit is upto 60. so create group PDFs.
> 
> See ya at ADL :yo:





priyankaCT said:


> msdaus: Thanks! Can you see my signature?
> 
> Powergirl:  Yes, I could do that.. Thanks for the idea! I didn't as I have my business visa valid.. but that's the great thing of this thread, so many ideas..
> 
> Ritzagni: Thanks! I can do that.. but in my Aadhar, I have a different name (my husband's surname added to my original maiden name). Do you think, I should tick box 'If known with other names' in the form and upload everything...
> 
> See you all in ADL!!



Aadhar is the only national ID card in India. Since your name is different on it just leave the national ID section blank. Don't upload anything.


For sure Voter ID, license, passport, PAN are NOT national identity cards by any means (in India). Don't upload these as national ID

Just leave this section blank!!!

For Travel Card take the visa invite letter and get an AUD card not USD card.


----------



## Ritzagni

andy001 said:


> Yooo hooo ....... got invitation !!! I am so happy to share with you that few hours back I got invitation. I experienced again that waiting sucks specially for such crucial process. This forum is amazing helps more than DIBP or any other agency.
> 
> All the best who are in wait.


CONGRATULATIONS BUDDY :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Ritzagni

chennaiite said:


> Bro Ritz. Can you please throw some light on "potentially setting your visa back by 2-4 months"...
> 
> any references?


If one has filed for visa on 18th Aug 2014 and uploads all documents in, say, 2-3 weeks time and say the CO is allocated in 2.5 months time (3 Nov 2014), then he'll go through the docs and ask for the mandatory but missing docs of MEDS and PCCs and give 28 days to upload these docs.

Now this person will approach Passport office for PCC and would get PCC within next 10 days, this person then would also apply for meds at the designated center and get appointment for say after 5-7 days after that, further the medical center would take about 5-7 days to upload the results to DIBP.

After this is done the CO may examine the PCCs and MEDs as soon as they are uploaded or may take his own sweet time to do so as one CO has more than 1 cases in his hands at any given point of time. this might not offset by 4 months, that would be a lil too exaggerated 

This was based on my meandering through various forums, other sources and a little of my own analysis of past cases. Most recent is of Rashe_12 who frontloaded everything and got her GRANT ON 29 JUL (filing date May 20).

I hope you've gone through the visa tracker at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE#gid=29 

Hey Rashe, would love to have your comments here......


----------



## Kingslayer

Ritzagni said:


> I seriously doubt such advice, till date no visa has been granted without PCC and meds. So why delay. By waiting for CO's call you are potentially setting your visa back by 2-4 months.
> 
> And regarding first entry, you have filed visa on 18th Aug, even if you apply and get also your PCC tomorrow i.e. 19th August your Initial Entry Date would be 18th August 2015. Do you really want to further delay your entry till October/November 2015?
> 
> Frontload every document if you believe and want to witness the rare phenomenon known as "Direct Grant" :angel:


I plan my first entry much earlier.. but if the first entry date is later, I thought I can buy sometime and settle down before asking my spouse to come over and join me..


----------



## Addy11

So all the documents listed for me & my wife on my immi account are "recommended" & I understand that this is a generic list of docs that everyone gets at first. Then you add whatever else you have & expand that list. 

Question is, I've seen many people write that the status of some docs on the list is "required" & some are "recommended". When does that change? Or do I need to do something for it to change?

Also, I understand that when the CO is allocated he communicates with you. Is that via email or through the correspondence page on the immi account?




Ritzagni said:


> If one has filed for visa on 18th Aug 2014 and uploads all documents in, say, 2-3 weeks time and say the CO is allocated in 2.5 months time (3 Nov 2014), then he'll go through the docs and ask for the mandatory but missing docs of MEDS and PCCs and give 28 days to upload these docs.
> 
> Now this person will approach Passport office for PCC and would get PCC within next 10 days, this person then would also apply for meds at the designated center and get appointment for say after 5-7 days after that, further the medical center would take about 5-7 days to upload the results to DIBP.
> 
> After this is done the CO may examine the PCCs and MEDs as soon as they are uploaded or may take his own sweet time to do so as one CO has more than 1 cases in his hands at any given point of time. this might not offset by 4 months, that would be a lil too exaggerated
> 
> This was based on my meandering through various forums, other sources and a little of my own analysis of past cases. Most recent is of Rashe_12 who frontloaded everything and got her GRANT ON 29 JUL (filing date May 20).
> 
> I hope you've gone through the visa tracker at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE#gid=29
> 
> Hey Rashe, would love to have your comments here......


----------



## rashe_12

Ritzagni said:


> If one has filed for visa on 18th Aug 2014 and uploads all documents in, say, 2-3 weeks time and say the CO is allocated in 2.5 months time (3 Nov 2014), then he'll go through the docs and ask for the mandatory but missing docs of MEDS and PCCs and give 28 days to upload these docs.
> 
> Now this person will approach Passport office for PCC and would get PCC within next 10 days, this person then would also apply for meds at the designated center and get appointment for say after 5-7 days after that, further the medical center would take about 5-7 days to upload the results to DIBP.
> 
> After this is done the CO may examine the PCCs and MEDs as soon as they are uploaded or may take his own sweet time to do so as one CO has more than 1 cases in his hands at any given point of time. this might not offset by 4 months, that would be a lil too exaggerated
> 
> This was based on my meandering through various forums, other sources and a little of my own analysis of past cases. Most recent is of Rashe_12 who frontloaded everything and got her GRANT ON 29 JUL (filing date May 20).
> 
> I hope you've gone through the visa tracker at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE#gid=29
> 
> Hey Rashe, would love to have your comments here......


Agree with you!!! The key is to pay visa fee ASAP after state nomination and get in the "queue". Once you are in the queue its recommended (by me  )to front load everything within 3-4 weeks max including PCC, Meds and Form 80, 1221


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> So all the documents listed for me & my wife on my immi account are "recommended" & I understand that this is a generic list of docs that everyone gets at first. Then you add whatever else you have & expand that list.
> 
> Question is, I've seen many people write that the status of some docs on the list is "required" & some are "recommended". When does that change? Or do I need to do something for it to change?
> 
> Also, I understand that when the CO is allocated he communicates with you. Is that via email or through the correspondence page on the immi account?


Hi Addy,

initially all docs are recomended > you upload even a single document against that head > it changes to required for a couple of days > then it changes to received.

you don't need to change the status, simply ignore the status and upload everything you have.


----------



## chennaiite

rashe_12 said:


> Agree with you!!! The key is to pay visa fee ASAP after state nomination and get in the "queue". Once you are in the queue its recommended (by me  )to front load everything within 3-4 weeks max including PCC, Meds and Form 80, 1221


Rashe... that's what we all thought. And it makes sense too.

I was keeping quiet about it but when kingslayer mentioned a few people advised him against doing pcc and meds upfront, I jumped in because my agent advised me the same. 

Perhaps for now we'll just assume that agent's only intent was to buy additional time for first entry.

I'm not in a hurry at all, but in any case will talk about it with agent and see what he has to say. Just so curiosity doesnt kill the rat


----------



## Nars

Zakaaaasss ! andy001... congrats ! 

So invitation for 12th July applicants, so this week they might finish of till 15th-16th July applications.....


----------



## padmakarrao

andy001 said:


> Yooo hooo ....... got invitation !!! I am so happy to share with you that few hours back I got invitation. I experienced again that waiting sucks specially for such crucial process. This forum is amazing helps more than DIBP or any other agency.
> 
> All the best who are in wait.


Congrats Addy, good to know the news. Now enjoy the rest of the process.


----------



## andy001

Thanks a lot for wishes.

I am working on a ship so basically works in foreign country but don't have physical address to write in skillselect form. It is not saving if I leave blank. Please suggest with your experience or concious mind, what is the best answer to this.

Many thanks,
Andy


----------



## gbr

*accommodation in adelaide*

Hi, I am looking for shared accommodation for myself (single male). If someone has availability please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Kingslayer

rashe_12 said:


> Agree with you!!! The key is to pay visa fee ASAP after state nomination and get in the "queue". Once you are in the queue its recommended (by me  )to front load everything within 3-4 weeks max including PCC, Meds and Form 80, 1221


How do I arrange for Meds incase I want to get it done now ? Do I contact the hospital directly with the HAP id or is there a specific procedure ?


----------



## Ritzagni

*Medicals procedure*



Kingslayer said:


> How do I arrange for Meds incase I want to get it done now ? Do I contact the hospital directly with the HAP id or is there a specific procedure ?


1. Generate HAP ID and referral letters from your immi account (organise your med...). 

2. visit immi.gov and search for medical centers at bangalore

3. call any one of them and take an appointment.

4. On appointment day, go with HAP referral letters, two passport size photos for each person and original passports along with passport photocopies.

5. Medical center itself shall upload the findings in a few (2-6 days) against your HAP id.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

andy001 said:


> Thanks a lot for wishes.
> 
> I am working on a ship so basically works in foreign country but don't have physical address to write in skillselect form. It is not saving if I leave blank. Please suggest with your experience or concious mind, what is the best answer to this.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Andy


IMHO, you may write your address at Mumbai where you stay when on land, or may be your permanent address where your folks stay. But once given please be consistent in all further documentation.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## nouray27

I received the invitation yesterday. Thanks everyone for all your support and see you all in the next stage.


----------



## rashe_12

Kingslayer said:


> How do I arrange for Meds incase I want to get it done now ? Do I contact the hospital directly with the HAP id or is there a specific procedure ?


You will have to take an appointment either with Elbit or Apollo which ever is closest to you. I did it at Elbit and took an appointment during mid week in the afternoon. That way I could avoid the rush as most people tend to do meds over the weekend and in the mornings.

The other part of your question has been answered in detail by Ritz.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Nars

Many Congrats ! nouray27 

Wish u all the best for Visa application

Meanwhile, the processing times page is updated some time back (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times )and it shows they are processing SS applications submitted on 14th July 2014... So they will be able to finish applications submitted till 19-20th July 2014 in this week... Lets keep a watch..All the best to all....


----------



## Nars

Just updated my signature.......ye ha....


----------



## Vikram111

*South Australia Invitation Received*

Hello Friends, I am new to this blog. I recently got EOI for 190 (South Australia) and already submitted the visa application. I tried to get band 7 in each but failed to do so. Though I always wanted to apply for 189 visa due to open job market across Australia, since my skill assessment was getting expired so I applied for SA 190 EOI.

If I get my SA visa approved. Can I apply new EOI under 189 (with new skill assessment)? This is just to remove the condition on my 190 visa (state obligation) or is there any way, I can apply for 189 visa after 190 visa got approved?

Thanks in advance.. Vikram


----------



## msdaus

Click on "Organize your health examinations"--> Click on "Print Information Sheet"--> on the information sheet I found "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.".

I can assume that medical result might not be uploaded by the panel doctor. Now my question is that when will the status change to "submitted"? Just after the panel doctor upload or it will take some time?

Waiting for your response.


----------



## jaya73

Danny Archer said:


> Thanks a ton! but the time i applied for SS,it was on low availability and later on changed to special condition after a day. Is it going to affect my chances of getting sponsored?


Hi Danny,

Have you got any response from the SS SA?


----------



## Danny Archer

Hi Jaya,

No i havn't got any response as of now. When did you apply for SS?


----------



## jaya73

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Jaya,
> 
> No i havn't got any response as of now. When did you apply for SS?


Thanks for your response Danny. I applied on 18th July,14. Pl let me know once you get your invite.


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> Click on "Organize your health examinations"--> Click on "Print Information Sheet"--> on the information sheet I found "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.".
> 
> I can assume that medical result might not be uploaded by the panel doctor. Now my question is that when will the status change to "submitted"? Just after the panel doctor upload or it will take some time?
> 
> Waiting for your response.


I have done the meds on 16th Aug and on clicking "Organize your health examinations", there is "Print referral letter" and NOT "Print Information Sheet". The referral letter thus generated is the old one we took to the medical center with us.

The same referral letter is generated if i login via e-medical client (https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.emedical.immi.gov.au%2FeMedUI%2FeMedicalClient&ei=vkvzU-W4IdG_uAS_voCYAw&usg=AFQjCNGVSWkwBW5Cm_mRPXCsHa-wLVORpw&sig2=widifLMG24ShdNcRA3bcPw&bvm=bv.73231344,d.c2E).

Anybody who can put light on this...

Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Addy11

Thnx!

Also, how will the CO communicate - via email or through the correspondence page on the immi account?



Ritzagni said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> initially all docs are recomended > you upload even a single document against that head > it changes to required for a couple of days > then it changes to received.
> 
> you don't need to change the status, simply ignore the status and upload everything you have.


----------



## Addy11

i would guess that means that the results havent been uploaded by the doctor yet.



Ritzagni said:


> I have done the meds on 16th Aug and on clicking "Organize your health examinations", there is "Print referral letter" and NOT "Print Information Sheet". The referral letter thus generated is the old one we took to the medical center with us.
> 
> The same referral letter is generated if i login via e-medical client (https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.emedical.immi.gov.au%2FeMedUI%2FeMedicalClient&ei=vkvzU-W4IdG_uAS_voCYAw&usg=AFQjCNGVSWkwBW5Cm_mRPXCsHa-wLVORpw&sig2=widifLMG24ShdNcRA3bcPw&bvm=bv.73231344,d.c2E).
> 
> Anybody who can put light on this...
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


----------



## Danny Archer

jaya73 said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Have you got any response from the SS SA?


Hi Jaya,

No i havn't got any response as of now. When did you apply for SS?


----------



## Danny Archer

jaya73 said:


> Thanks for your response Danny. I applied on 18th July,14. Pl let me know once you get your invite.


Yes Jaya,

I am also waiting. Currently they are processing applications for 14th. So hopefully by end of this week, we will get some update .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaya73

Danny Archer said:


> Yes Jaya,
> 
> I am also waiting. Currently they are processing applications for 14th. So hopefully by end of this week, we will get some update .:fingerscrossed:


Hopefully we get this week Danny.


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> I have done the meds on 16th Aug and on clicking "Organize your health examinations", there is "Print referral letter" and NOT "Print Information Sheet". The referral letter thus generated is the old one we took to the medical center with us.
> 
> The same referral letter is generated if i login via e-medical client (https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.emedical.immi.gov.au%2FeMedUI%2FeMedicalClient&ei=vkvzU-W4IdG_uAS_voCYAw&usg=AFQjCNGVSWkwBW5Cm_mRPXCsHa-wLVORpw&sig2=widifLMG24ShdNcRA3bcPw&bvm=bv.73231344,d.c2E).
> 
> Anybody who can put light on this...
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


Thank you for the reply. Now I know the stages as my medical has been cleared. It shows "Print referral letter" until panel doctor does not update the status. It shows "Print Information Sheet" after panel doctor update any status. 

And status changed to "submitted" just after panel doctor upload all results. Anyway my and my wife medical has been cleared.


----------



## nouray27

After receiving SA invitation my agent sent me a 16 page form to fill and document check list. My agent is very professional but the problem is he is not communicatingn the full process to me. Can anyone please briefly explain to me the next steps and the average time frame till I hopefully receive the grant.


----------



## rashe_12

msdaus said:


> Click on "Organize your health examinations"--> Click on "Print Information Sheet"--> on the information sheet I found "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.".
> 
> I can assume that medical result might not be uploaded by the panel doctor. Now my question is that when will the status change to "submitted"? Just after the panel doctor upload or it will take some time?
> 
> Waiting for your response.





Ritzagni said:


> I have done the meds on 16th Aug and on clicking "Organize your health examinations", there is "Print referral letter" and NOT "Print Information Sheet". The referral letter thus generated is the old one we took to the medical center with us.
> 
> The same referral letter is generated if i login via e-medical client (https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.emedical.immi.gov.au%2FeMedUI%2FeMedicalClient&ei=vkvzU-W4IdG_uAS_voCYAw&usg=AFQjCNGVSWkwBW5Cm_mRPXCsHa-wLVORpw&sig2=widifLMG24ShdNcRA3bcPw&bvm=bv.73231344,d.c2E).
> 
> Anybody who can put light on this...
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz



Once the clinic uploads the results it will change to "submitted" and the organize health exam on your immi account will vanish.

Once you see the status changed to submitted on e-medicals then upload that letter as proof of meds on your immi account 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## andy001

Big task done .... Lodged visa today.

I was so prepared to get that done in 24 hours. All because of active discussion on this forum, it is such vast pool of knowledge, experience and care. 

Thanks to all for discussion of small small things which gave answers to my every question and basic idea how to go ahead.

All the best,
Andy


----------



## padmakarrao

nouray27 said:


> After receiving SA invitation my agent sent me a 16 page form to fill and document check list. My agent is very professional but the problem is he is not communicatingn the full process to me. Can anyone please briefly explain to me the next steps and the average time frame till I hopefully receive the grant.


Hi,
Step 1: lodge e-visa application, the 16 page form would be meant for that.
Step 2: procure PCC (police clearance certificate) from all the countries where u must have stayed for 12 months and above in the last 10 years. This you can start right away too.
Step 3: once the e-visa is lodged by your agent, you will have to pay the visa fee
Step 4: document upload on the new immi account created. This step ideally would be taken care by your agent to whom you must have given all docs of yourself and the dependants.
Step 5: after payment of visa fee you can generate hap id, which will then be used to get the medicals done for you and the family. This step some agents say can be done after case officer (co) asks, but most of the forum members suggest you should get it done beforehand and upload the results, if any extra test is suggested it can be done later.
Once all of this is done, your waiting starts, typically looking at the trend, you may have to wait for 3-4 months..
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> Thank you for the reply. Now I know the stages as my medical has been cleared. It shows "Print referral letter" until panel doctor does not update the status. It shows "Print Information Sheet" after panel doctor update any status.
> 
> And status changed to "submitted" just after panel doctor upload all results. Anyway my and my wife medical has been cleared.


Congratulations on clearing the last barrier (hopefully), has the "Organise your med..." link disappeared from your immi a/c?


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations on clearing the last barrier (hopefully), has the "Organise your med..." link disappeared from your immi a/c?


Yes, . Now there shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."


----------



## transactor

Submitted EOI and SA SS on 15 August 2014. I see that we have quite good tracking of processing times here. Just hope to add another data point for everyone's benefit.


----------



## msdaus

rashe_12 said:


> Once the clinic uploads the results it will change to "submitted" and the organize health exam on your immi account will vanish.
> 
> Once you see the status changed to submitted on e-medicals then upload that letter as proof of meds on your immi account
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Thanks a lot for your valuable response. Which documents type should I select from the drop down menu?

Example: Form 160 Radio-logical report.......
From 160EH Radiological.....
From 26 Medical Examination for an Australian VISA
...............Medical Clearance 


Waiting for your prompt reply. Thanks MSD


----------



## jaya73

transactor said:


> Submitted EOI and SA SS on 15 August 2014. I see that we have quite good tracking of processing times here. Just hope to add another data point for everyone's benefit.


Hi transactor, good you have updated us your SA SS date. You should get the invite in 5 to 6 weeks time.


----------



## nouray27

Thanks padmakarrao for excellent and concise explanation.


----------



## fhameed21

jaya73 said:


> Hi transactor, good you have updated us your SA SS date. You should get the invite in 5 to 6 weeks time.


My CC limit shall be enhanced by 21 Aug 2014. Rest i've filled the 17 page visa form and waiting to lodge my visa application and move with next step forward.

On the other hand i was speaking to a friend in VIC and he was congratulating me on the invite. But on the contrary said that besides NSW and VIS rest of the country is IT job dry untill and unless one gets lucky. He was of the opinion that one should be prepared to do odd jobs for the next 2 years in the worst case. I can't tell till i experience i guess. What do you guys feel and think about.

Regards
Fahad


----------



## parvinder_sj

Is there any rejected for ss for any reason so far all member to my knowledge got the invite 
I applied for ss on 24-7-2014 awaiting result hope to have one on positive side in ten days


----------



## parvinder_sj

Is ss approval guarantee visa?


----------



## Future_ozzy

"No".. Even after you pay the visa fee there is no such guarantee..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## adnanvb

parvinder_sj said:


> Is ss approval guarantee visa?


If ur submitted documents are authentic then u might treat urself almost through. All the very best.


----------



## jaya73

parvinder_sj said:


> Is there any rejected for ss for any reason so far all member to my knowledge got the invite
> I applied for ss on 24-7-2014 awaiting result hope to have one on positive side in ten days


 Hi Parvinder, they are in the processing stage for 14th July,14 so you can expect after 2 weeks time.


----------



## kevin538

I hope this should be useful to folks travelling first time to Australia

Customs clearance | australia.gov.au

Arriving travellers
Importing motor vehicles
Moving to Australia or importing personal effects/household goods
Quick guide to customs for travellers
Travel information – Biosecurity
Bringing cats and dogs (and other pets) to Australia
Duty free concession


----------



## kevin538

Future_ozzy said:


> "No".. Even after you pay the visa fee there is no such guarantee..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hey buddy this is really upsetting do you know anyone got rejected after applied visa.


----------



## Future_ozzy

No I have not heard such case but it is clearly mentioned by DIBP that if visa has been granted based on false information given to them,the same can be cancelled .

So if all information given to DIBP is genuine ,then there is nothing to worry about.

All I meant was SS approval does not lead to guarantee visa.There are other stages like PCC ,medicals etc which will also decide the fate of your visa grant.


----------



## The_Boss

msdaus said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable response. Which documents type should I select from the drop down menu?
> 
> Example: Form 160 Radio-logical report.......
> From 160EH Radiological.....
> From 26 Medical Examination for an Australian VISA
> ...............Medical Clearance
> 
> 
> Waiting for your prompt reply. Thanks MSD


Evidence type: Evidence of Health
Document type: Other
Description: eMedical Confirmation Letter


----------



## humtum

ANY ONE GOT CO SO FAR? How much time will it take for the allocation of a CO?


----------



## Shreyas

humtum said:


> ANY ONE GOT CO SO FAR? How much time will it take for the allocation of a CO?


I don't think so. I checked on other threads, on an average people from May are getting CO/Grant around this time (Not all from SA SS though). So I guess 2 more months! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaya73

Hi All,
Want to share with everyone that received the invite just now. Thanks for a wonderful support of you all. This is the awesome forum!!!


----------



## Shreyas

jaya73 said:


> Hi All,
> Want to share with everyone that received the invite just now. Thanks for a wonderful support of you all. This is the awesome forum!!!


Congrats Jaya .. All the best for the remaining process


----------



## padmakarrao

jaya73 said:


> Hi All,
> Want to share with everyone that received the invite just now. Thanks for a wonderful support of you all. This is the awesome forum!!!


Congrats Jaya, so they have processed the files fast. So happy for you, soon the rest would also get.

Cheers


----------



## Ritzagni

jaya73 said:


> Hi All,
> Want to share with everyone that received the invite just now. Thanks for a wonderful support of you all. This is the awesome forum!!!


Thats super awesome Jaya


----------



## Ritzagni

rashe_12 said:


> Once the clinic uploads the results it will change to "submitted" and the organize health exam on your immi account will vanish.
> 
> Once you see the status changed to submitted on e-medicals then upload that letter as proof of meds on your immi account
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient



Hi Rashe,

Just wanted to confirm that if the "organise your health..." link vanishes and "No medical examination required...." means that the medicals are cleared?

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Rashe,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that if the "organise your health..." link vanishes and "No medical examination required...." means that the medicals are cleared?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz


I choose to believe so. I read somewhere a month back that if further checks are required (due to anything, maybe B rating! or something similar), then the status would be "Referred" when our panel doctor uploads results. After that it is up to review board in Australia, who may ask for further medical or can ignore if it was nothing serious (read about few people getting grant while their status was "Referred").
Hence, I believe if "No medical examination required" is shown, then it means that the panel doctor has not given B rating (or something like that requiring further tests). 
Then again, all this assumptions are based on reading of different forums like this one


----------



## nouray27

Shreyas said:


> I choose to believe so. I read somewhere a month back that if further checks are required (due to anything, maybe B rating! or something similar), then the status would be "Referred" when our panel doctor uploads results. After that it is up to review board in Australia, who may ask for further medical or can ignore if it was nothing serious (read about few people getting grant while their status was "Referred").
> Hence, I believe if "No medical examination required" is shown, then it means that the panel doctor has not given B rating (or something like that requiring further tests).
> Then again, all this assumptions are based on reading of different forums like this one


My spouse has diabetics type1 (insulin dependant) the blood sugar level is well controled. Do you think this health condition could have a negative impact?


----------



## padmakarrao

nouray27 said:


> My spouse has diabetics type1 (insulin dependant) the blood sugar level is well controled. Do you think this health condition could have a negative impact?


Hi,

I don't think so. They are worried for the Australian people and their health, hence they do not want you to carry something to their country and pass it on to others.

Such conditions like diabetes, should not impact their society.


----------



## Newmoon

jaya73 said:


> Hi All,
> Want to share with everyone that received the invite just now. Thanks for a wonderful support of you all. This is the awesome forum!!!


Thanks for sharing!!!
I am so happy for you!!!!! Prayers welcomed that I get mine next week. All the best for the rest of the process.

Don't worry about your partner's condition, I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## mobakr

Hi All

The job code i applied for changed today to "special conditions apply" 
Anyone knows what the effect on chances to get SS ? 
What to do in this case ? 

Moe


----------



## Future_ozzy

padmakarrao said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think so. They are worried for the Australian people and their health, hence they do not want you to carry something to their country and pass it on to others.
> 
> Such conditions like diabetes, should not impact their society.


That plus they want to make sure that Oz government should not be using tax payers money on expensive treatments for folks who are new immigrants..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

mobakr said:


> Hi All
> 
> The job code i applied for changed today to "special conditions apply"
> Anyone knows what the effect on chances to get SS ?
> What to do in this case ?
> 
> Moe


As long as the occupation was in high/medium /low availability when you applied you should not worry ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## mobakr

Future_ozzy said:


> As long as the occupation was in high/medium /low availability when you applied you should not worry ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


thanks Ozzy .. are you certain of that info or it might be subject to change by SA office ?


----------



## parvinder_sj

jaya73 said:


> Hi All,
> Want to share with everyone that received the invite just now. Thanks for a wonderful support of you all. This is the awesome forum!!!


hey congrats all the best for further process


----------



## padmakarrao

mobakr said:


> Hi All
> 
> The job code i applied for changed today to "special conditions apply"
> Anyone knows what the effect on chances to get SS ?
> What to do in this case ?
> 
> Moe


Hi,

When i applied for the SS, my chosen occupation was on low availability and the very next day it changed to Special Conditions Apply. I got the invite last week. So there is no impact on your application, as long as when you applied, it was visible as available.

Cheers


----------



## mobakr

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, When i applied for the SS, my chosen occupation was on low availability and the very next day it changed to Special Conditions Apply. I got the invite last week. So there is no impact on your application, as long as when you applied, it was visible as available. Cheers


Thanks buddy & congratulations for the invite


----------



## Nars

Congrats Jaya... Its a great news....all the best for the next step


----------



## jaya73

parvinder_sj said:


> hey congrats all the best for further process


Thanks Parvinder. Hope you get your invite soon too!!


----------



## Newmoon

Does anybody know if Danny Archer got an invite?


----------



## rashe_12

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Rashe,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that if the "organise your health..." link vanishes and "No medical examination required...." means that the medicals are cleared?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz





Shreyas said:


> I choose to believe so. I read somewhere a month back that if further checks are required (due to anything, maybe B rating! or something similar), then the status would be "Referred" when our panel doctor uploads results. After that it is up to review board in Australia, who may ask for further medical or can ignore if it was nothing serious (read about few people getting grant while their status was "Referred").
> Hence, I believe if "No medical examination required" is shown, then it means that the panel doctor has not given B rating (or something like that requiring further tests).
> Then again, all this assumptions are based on reading of different forums like this one



If the link disappears doesn't mean your meds are cleared. It just means that the reports are updated by the clinic. You will never know your meds are referred until your CO asks for further tests.

Visa rejections on health condition is very rare. Don't worry on this front you will do just fine


----------



## Ritzagni

mobakr said:


> thanks Ozzy .. are you certain of that info or it might be subject to change by SA office ?


DO NOT WORRY mate, we have been around for some time, believe ozzy, he is absolutely right, the status at the time of application ONLY is relevant. If you enter through the door when it was open, its OK. whatever happens afterwards does not concern your candidature.


----------



## mobakr

Ritzagni said:


> DO NOT WORRY mate, we have been around for some time, believe ozzy, he is absolutely right, the status at the time of application ONLY is relevant. If you enter through the door when it was open, its OK. whatever happens afterwards does not concern your candidature.


Thanks dear your word reliefs


----------



## jenritz

jaya73 said:


> Hi All,
> Want to share with everyone that received the invite just now. Thanks for a wonderful support of you all. This is the awesome forum!!!


Congrats Jaya73!! All the best !!


----------



## priyankaCT

jaya73 said:


> Hi All,
> Want to share with everyone that received the invite just now. Thanks for a wonderful support of you all. This is the awesome forum!!!


Congrats Jaya! :tea: enjoy and get ready for next steps... :bounce:


----------



## priyankaCT

Hi Friends,

As you can see, I have still not filed my visa, reason the delay by the bank for Travel card.  They finally provided that to me yesterday and said the card is activated, though I did not receive any msg. I tried to pay for the visa and as expected, i couldn't. I asked my bank to activate it or look into details now.  

I have a query to ask, the travel card do not have my name or any name on it. what should I enter into the field 'Name on card' when paying for the visa fee? Anyone else faced the same situation? Please let me know.

However, I used the time to obtain PCC and got it on same day in Delhi. thats the only positive thing right now!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Enter your name as it appears on your bank account.. I did the same.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## indeinde

Hello, can someone say if the employment letters for SA SS need to show the number of hours worked per week? My letters just say I worked on a full-time basis? Is this enough? Is it really needed to say I worked 40 hours per week?

Please advice. thanks.


----------



## padmakarrao

indeinde said:


> Hello, can someone say if the employment letters for SA SS need to show the number of hours worked per week? My letters just say I worked on a full-time basis? Is this enough? Is it really needed to say I worked 40 hours per week?
> 
> Please advice. thanks.


Hi,

The letters that i had submitted just mentioned i was a full-time employee, but nowhere mentioned the hours of working. I think that's not what most employers in India not habitual of, hence it is acceptable that full time means 40 hours (in reality it is far higher than this number)


----------



## Gaurav Sahdev

Hello friends, 

I want to ask all of the experts that would south australia reset its occupation list in october as it is assumed that current list is quaterly.


----------



## Gaurav Sahdev

Hello friends, 
I am waiting for my occupation, which is in special condition right now, to come back to availability, would it be possible this october. Plz reply experts.


----------



## indeinde

padmakarrao: thanks for the reply. I see you have applied for Training and Development. Just curious to know some information. I wanted to apply for it, but since it is now in the Limited category, I didn't select it. Instead I have applied for ICT Trainer with ACS. Did you have any Training related courses or certifications that you showed for your skills assessment?


----------



## padmakarrao

indeinde said:


> padmakarrao: thanks for the reply. I see you have applied for Training and Development. Just curious to know some information. I wanted to apply for it, but since it is now in the Limited category, I didn't select it. Instead I have applied for ICT Trainer with ACS. Did you have any Training related courses or certifications that you showed for your skills assessment?


Hi Indeinde,

No i do not have any specific qualification in Training and development, not even a course which supports the same. I was given the positive assessment based on my experience in training, which i proved using the various roles and responsibility letters and statutory declarations. 

In fact i am Microbiology graduate, with major experience in the financial field. So even my core qualification is nowhere close to my current occupation.

Cheers


----------



## padmakarrao

Gaurav Sahdev said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I want to ask all of the experts that would south australia reset its occupation list in october as it is assumed that current list is quaterly.


Hi Gaurav,

The question you are asking is something which i doubt anyone can answer. No-one can predict the actions of any of the States. SA list was updated on 1st July and hopefully it would be updated again if they do not receive enough applications for any occupation. You can keep your eyes open and check all states regularly, you never know when the list gets updated.

Best Wishes


----------



## rajit

*Co been assigned*

Hi all,

Has any of us been assigned with a CO?


----------



## Future_ozzy

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> The question you are asking is something which i doubt anyone can answer. No-one can predict the actions of any of the States. SA list was updated on 1st July and hopefully it would be updated again if they do not receive enough applications for any occupation. You can keep your eyes open and check all states regularly, you never know when the list gets updated.
> 
> Best Wishes


I can talk about last year .. They did not reset the occupation list last year ..also looking at the huge number of applications for this state I don't reckon they will reset...ACT might have some progress later this year..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## parvinder_sj

Who has last recd the invite. .....mera kab aayega


----------



## Newmoon

parvinder_sj said:


> Who has last recd the invite. .....mera kab aayega


Hi Parvinder, the last person was Jaya who applied on the 18, from there there's no one else left on the tracker, it's just you and me from the 24th, I submitted mine at around 7pm, what about you? Hope we get it soon ! Prayers !!!


----------



## Powergirl

indeinde said:


> padmakarrao: thanks for the reply. I see you have applied for Training and Development. Just curious to know some information. I wanted to apply for it, but since it is now in the Limited category, I didn't select it. Instead I have applied for ICT Trainer with ACS. Did you have any Training related courses or certifications that you showed for your skills assessment?


Hi Indeinde,

Same as padmakkaarao: My assessment was approved due to 12 years of training experience. My education was BCA.


----------



## Powergirl

Newmoon said:


> Hi Parvinder, the last person was Jaya who applied on the 18, from there there's no one else left on the tracker, it's just you and me from the 24th, I submitted mine at around 7pm, what about you? Hope we get it soon ! Prayers !!!


All the best!


----------



## Powergirl

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> As you can see, I have still not filed my visa, reason the delay by the bank for Travel card.  They finally provided that to me yesterday and said the card is activated, though I did not receive any msg. I tried to pay for the visa and as expected, i couldn't. I asked my bank to activate it or look into details now.
> 
> I have a query to ask, the travel card do not have my name or any name on it. what should I enter into the field 'Name on card' when paying for the visa fee? Anyone else faced the same situation? Please let me know.
> 
> However, I used the time to obtain PCC and got it on same day in Delhi. thats the only positive thing right now!



The bank activates it and u get an sms. Then you need to log in and activate it online.


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi All, Got my PCC done, pretty surprised for the ease of operation at the PSK of Thane. Direct entry without any line or appointment. Complete process completed in 3 counters within an hour. My wife got the PCC on the spot, for me police verification inititated. I have been to the police station near me earlier, they are very efficient. 
Feeling happy to have completed a government process so fast. 
I should be able to lodge the Visa application by next week. 
Best wishes for the people waiting for their invites. 
Others who have got the invite, do let us know at what stage are u of lodging the application. 
Have a good weekend.


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All, Got my PCC done, pretty surprised for the ease of operation at the PSK of Thane. Direct entry without any line or appointment. Complete process completed in 3 counters within an hour. My wife got the PCC on the spot, for me police verification inititated. I have been to the police station near me earlier, they are very efficient.
> Feeling happy to have completed a government process so fast.
> I should be able to lodge the Visa application by next week.
> Best wishes for the people waiting for their invites.
> Others who have got the invite, do let us know at what stage are u of lodging the application.
> Have a good weekend.


Hi! Lodging visa today and medicals or PCC on Monday


----------



## jaya73

Newmoon said:


> Hi Parvinder, the last person was Jaya who applied on the 18, from there there's no one else left on the tracker, it's just you and me from the 24th, I submitted mine at around 7pm, what about you? Hope we get it soon ! Prayers !!!


Hi Newmoon, you all should be getting your invite by this week as we see that they process the application faster now. All the best.


----------



## Addy11

meds done today, result expected to be uploaded by wed.

now onto form 80 & 1221


----------



## Newmoon

jaya73 said:


> Hi Newmoon, you all should be getting your invite by this week as we see that they process the application faster now. All the best.


I'm so nervous!!!! Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Don't be nervous... Wish u luck..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Powergirl

Visa lodged!! Travel card worked like a charm!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Great !!! All the best for rest of the process...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

Powergirl said:


> Visa lodged!! Travel card worked like a charm!


Great. All the best. May follow very soon. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Visa lodged!! Travel card worked like a charm!


thats great, I bet these are among the best few lakhs you've ever spent, what say?


----------



## Addy11

Fantastic! Good lck with pcc, let me know if you need help



Powergirl said:


> Visa lodged!! Travel card worked like a charm!


----------



## gary31

One step closer , UK PCC recieved. Congrats to all who got the invite and all the best


----------



## parvinder_sj

Newmoon said:


> Hi Parvinder, the last person was Jaya who applied on the 18, from there there's no one else left on the tracker, it's just you and me from the 24th, I submitted mine at around 7pm, what about you? Hope we get it soon ! Prayers !!!


HEy newmoon 
My consultant applied not sure about time but should be at i think around 3-5 pm I think by next weekend we both should get the good news


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> thats great, I bet these are among the best few lakhs you've ever spent, what say?


Haahahah.. u bet!!


----------



## Powergirl

Addy11 said:


> Fantastic! Good lck with pcc, let me know if you need help


Thanks addy


----------



## parvinder_sj

Hi can anybody help me for pcc just want to be prepared before ss approval 
1) is only appointment necessary or we can directly visit psk thane without prior appointment 
2) my passport last year expired when I applied for new one there was change of address from Mumbai to vasai so pcc required only from psk Thane or I have to visit Mumbai psk as well. 
3) only pcc from psk is enough or I have to take any additional document from local police station 
4) how long it takes for pcc at psk what is the fees per person 
5)before loghing visa pcc required or after applying also we can upload pcc


----------



## iru

gary31 said:


> One step closer , UK PCC recieved. Congrats to all who got the invite and all the best


Hi Gary

Good to see, everything is progressing well for you. I am yet to lodge the visa, as I am awaiting for the marriage certificate, as my marriage is getting solemnized on 1st September. So if everything goes well, I should be lodging on 11th September. Kindly keep updated....


----------



## Addy11

Replies in line



parvinder_sj said:


> Hi can anybody help me for pcc just want to be prepared before ss approval
> 1) is only appointment necessary or we can directly visit psk thane without prior appointment APPOINTMENT & PAYMENT ONLINE NECESSARY BUT NO NEED TO GO AS PER APT DATE. WALKIN IS OK
> 2) my passport last year expired when I applied for new one there was change of address from Mumbai to vasai so pcc required only from psk Thane or I have to visit Mumbai psk as well. ONLY 1PCC PER COUNTRY REGARDLESS OF ADDRESS
> 3) only pcc from psk is enough or I have to take any additional document from local police station PCC WILL DIRECT YOUR CASE TO LOCAL POLICE STN IF ADDRESS IS DIFFERENT. ITS AN INTEGRATED PROCESS
> 4) how long it takes for pcc at psk what is the fees per person IF YOUR CURRENT ADDRESS IS SAME AS PSPRT ADDRESS THEN ON THE SPOT ELSE AFTER POLICE VERIFICATION (FROM 2 TO 4 WEEKS) 500INR PER PERSON
> 5)before loghing visa pcc required or after applying also we can upload pcc NOT REQD BEFORE LODGING VISA


----------



## Nars

parvinder_sj said:


> Who has last recd the invite. .....mera kab aayega



Hi parvinder_sj...

People have received invitations who applied on 18-19th of July 2014...exceptions might be there as it varies case to case on account of "average processing times". Most probably, next week is yours......all the best:ranger:.....it would be great to know as

Mine is applied on 29th.... just after a week of yours.

Keep looking at https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times which was updated last on 18th August


----------



## Nars

Powergirl said:


> Visa lodged!! Travel card worked like a charm!


Hi powergirl,

Great to see that...u started the last phase now.....to get the visa
Could you let us know the charges incurred from getting the travel card to final payment amount....just curious as some of the people have said that if u pay by master card you end up paying around 10-15000 INR more as FOREX charges + 1.08 % charge on top of it. If u take such card is their a waiver on the above charges?? whats the comparative analysis.

The other options I have is to ask some friend in Oz to make payment with 1.08 % of DIBP charges on mastercard,,,,is there any other charge in this option...

Seniors, please suggest.:help:


----------



## Nars

Ritzagni said:


> thats great, I bet these are among the best few lakhs you've ever spent, what say?



AGREED...

I am feeling it everyday.....:grouphug: mates....

Khoon Pasine ki kamai........


----------



## gary31

iru said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Good to see, everything is progressing well for you. I am yet to lodge the visa, as I am awaiting for the marriage certificate, as my marriage is getting solemnized on 1st September. So if everything goes well, I should be lodging on 11th September. Kindly keep updated....



All the best buddy I m planning to lodge by next week


----------



## jaya73

iru said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Good to see, everything is progressing well for you. I am yet to lodge the visa, as I am awaiting for the marriage certificate, as my marriage is getting solemnized on 1st September. So if everything goes well, I should be lodging on 11th September. Kindly keep updated....


 Hi Iru, is marriage certificate required to lodge the visa application. I thought that we can submit it subsequently after lodging the application.


----------



## iru

jaya73 said:


> Hi Iru, is marriage certificate required to lodge the visa application. I thought that we can submit it subsequently after lodging the application.


Hi Jaya

Since i am including my spouse as migrating with me, I need to prove, so i am awaiting for the process, that i can attach the marriage certificate...


----------



## kevin538

Guys I am back – Finally, I have lodged my visa today it’s really Satisfying day…
Planning to go for meditation classes coz this would give me more patience to wait for the CO allocation and to know the results ….

All the best for those who had already lodged their Visa and others yet to..


----------



## kevin538

iru said:


> Hi Jaya
> 
> Since i am including my spouse as migrating with me, I need to prove, so i am awaiting for the process, that i can attach the marriage certificate...


you can provide subsequently....


----------



## msdaus

rashe_12 said:


> If the link disappears doesn't mean your meds are cleared. It just means that the reports are updated by the clinic. You will never know your meds are referred until your CO asks for further tests.
> 
> Visa rejections on health condition is very rare. Don't worry on this front you will do just fine


The Status has changed again. It is now 

"Meeting the health requirement.
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Does someone experience the same? Can anyone confirm what does it actually mean?


----------



## padmakarrao

parvinder_sj said:


> Hi can anybody help me for pcc just want to be prepared before ss approval 1) is only appointment necessary or we can directly visit psk thane without prior appointment 2) my passport last year expired when I applied for new one there was change of address from Mumbai to vasai so pcc required only from psk Thane or I have to visit Mumbai psk as well. 3) only pcc from psk is enough or I have to take any additional document from local police station 4) how long it takes for pcc at psk what is the fees per person 5)before loghing visa pcc required or after applying also we can upload pcc


Hi Parvinder,

Addy has already given perfect answers to you. Just to add on, take the print of ARN, with money paid acknowledgement, which you will easily get once u surf the passport site a bit. 

Try going on any weekday at around 9, dont even look at the long line, just go to the security guys there and tell them you are here for pcc, they give you a direct entry.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## padmakarrao

kevin538 said:


> Guys I am back – Finally, I have lodged my visa today it’s really Satisfying day… Planning to go for meditation classes coz this would give me more patience to wait for the CO allocation and to know the results …. All the best for those who had already lodged their Visa and others yet to..


Hey good to know this. Patience is the only thing that will help us move forward and get what we all wish for, happiness.

Best wishes for further process.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Ritzagni

iru said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Good to see, everything is progressing well for you. I am yet to lodge the visa, as I am awaiting for the marriage certificate, as my marriage is getting solemnized on 1st September. So if everything goes well, I should be lodging on 11th September. Kindly keep updated....


Congratulations Iru, all the best for 1st Sep :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ritzagni

iru said:


> Hi Jaya
> 
> Since i am including my spouse as migrating with me, I need to prove, so i am awaiting for the process, that i can attach the marriage certificate...


You are doing right in waiting for your marriage to be solemnised, because on the date when you apply for visa (make payment), you should technically be married so that you may write "married" in relationship status and upload marriage certificate later.


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> The Status has changed again. It is now
> 
> "Meeting the health requirement.
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> Does someone experience the same? Can anyone confirm what does it actually mean?


Hi MSdaus, our health messages have also changed to the one you've mentioned above,


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Hi MSdaus, our health messages have also changed to the one you've mentioned above,


This might be happened as a result of system upgradation.


----------



## Future_ozzy

True... They have made a lot of enhancements on the immi account..

If you observe where it says processing they have mentioned to wait for the department to contact us and also in the health requirement section at the bottom it says in case we need anything department will contact ...

Basically this is also to curtail the number of emails and phone calls made to DIBP from applicants inquiring the status of their application ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## parvinder_sj

Addy11 said:


> Replies in line


Thanks alot for all the info. ..all the best for ur case


----------



## Nars

Nars said:


> Hi powergirl,
> 
> Great to see that...u started the last phase now.....to get the visa
> Could you let us know the charges incurred from getting the travel card to final payment amount....just curious as some of the people have said that if u pay by master card you end up paying around 10-15000 INR more as FOREX charges + 1.08 % charge on top of it. If u take such card is their a waiver on the above charges?? whats the comparative analysis.
> 
> The other options I have is to ask some friend in Oz to make payment with 1.08 % of DIBP charges on mastercard,,,,is there any other charge in this option...
> 
> Seniors, please suggest.:help:



Hey everyone,,, any inputs???:help:


----------



## parvinder_sj

Not yet


----------



## Newmoon

Nothing here as well :/ patience is what I need .


----------



## Ritzagni

Nars said:


> Hey everyone,,, any inputs???:help:


What I have gathered from the experience of people, the banks are somehow reluctant (apparently) in making travel cards for visa payment, so the chance of getting a bargain lessens. Less supply and more demand.

If someone at OZ agrees to pay for you then it would be cheapest as then you can pay from his/her net banking as well.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## msdaus

besthar (July 2014 SA SS applicant) has got his/her grant. WOW. 

Congratulations dear besthar.....


----------



## jenritz

waiting ....waiting...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Newmoon

Parvinder I guess it will be tomorrow....


----------



## Powergirl

Nars said:


> Hey everyone,,, any inputs???:help:



Hi guys! 

I had to pay 600$ as surcharge charged by DIBP on my total amount. Hope that helps


----------



## Powergirl

My husband and I went this morning and got the PCCs! Woohoo!


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I had to pay 600$ as surcharge charged by DIBP on my total amount. Hope that helps


sounds very unlikely, $600, AS SURCHARGE?


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> sounds very unlikely, $600, AS SURCHARGE?


Yeah - we are 4 members migrating and when I calculated the excess, that's how much it came upto..or 500$ I think


----------



## padmakarrao

Powergirl said:


> My husband and I went this morning and got the PCCs! Woohoo!


Wow, cool, so it's just about getting the medicals done, and you are done with all documents.


----------



## jaya73

Hi,
Do we need to add the spouse's letter from college for the English proficiency for lodging the visa or can we submit it after lodging the application?


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Wow, cool, so it's just about getting the medicals done, and you are done with all documents.



Yea  So exciting and yet so nerve wrecking!!


----------



## padmakarrao

jaya73 said:


> Hi,
> Do we need to add the spouse's letter from college for the English proficiency for lodging the visa or can we submit it after lodging the application?


You may upload it later, but doing it as early as possible is recommended.


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> My husband and I went this morning and got the PCCs! Woohoo!


thats great, upload fast


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> besthar (July 2014 SA SS applicant) has got his/her grant. WOW.
> 
> Congratulations dear besthar.....


Thats great MSDAUS, so after all DIBP IS working on our cases,

Congratulations Besthar on coming :first: in July group :drum:


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> Thats great MSDAUS, so after all DIBP IS working on our cases,
> 
> Congratulations Besthar on coming :first: in July group :drum:



That was sooooooooooo quick! congrats


----------



## Nishbhar

Powergirl said:


> Yeah - we are 4 members migrating and when I calculated the excess, that's how much it came upto..or 500$ I think


600$??? that sounds humungous..Which card did you use? I paid 66.53$ as surcharge for 3 of us.


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Thats great MSDAUS, so after all DIBP IS working on our cases,
> 
> Congratulations Besthar on coming :first: in July group :drum:


Hi, Ritzagni. I found another folks named "Lkpuri" has got his grant. He also applied on 14th July and received SA SS.


----------



## fhameed21

Guys

I've finally lodged my visa, paid fees for myself, wife and kid. My wife has an IELTS test schedule 2 week from now. However i made a mistake in the visa form.

In the employment section where we had to select from drop down concerning overseas employment I selected overseas experience of " less than 3 years in the last 10 years " instead of "3 years in the last 10 years" by mistake. I hope that doesn't become an issue else all other information is absolutely correct and i would even like to clarify on my mistake and proof it if required. I'm just worried. 

Any body got experience or suggestion dealing in such a situation do reply.

Rest of the visa form went like a breeze.


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> Hi, Ritzagni. I found another folks named "Lkpuri" has got his grant. He also applied on 14th July and received SA SS.


Hey msdaus nee Sherlock, from where you've unearthing such news,

Great work though,

All the best to people like us who have done almost everything they could and can only sit keeping fingers so tightly crossed that the knuckles have turn white


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Hey msdaus nee Sherlock, from where you've unearthing such news,
> 
> Great work though,
> 
> All the best to people like us who have done almost everything they could and can only sit keeping fingers so tightly crossed that the knuckles have turn white


By following the below thread.  If I get the grant then I will post in this tread first.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-831.html


----------



## fhameed21

msdaus said:


> By following the below thread.  If I get the grant then I will post in this tread first.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-831.html


Great news. How much time have you go before you make your first visit ?


----------



## rajit

*Congratulations Besthar*

Congratulations Besthar... Its stupendous.... GREAT... ALL THE BEST...
BUS DUAO MEIN YAAD RAKHNA


----------



## parvinder_sj

Newmoon said:


> Parvinder I guess it will be tomorrow....


Great to read that but on what grounds u r guessing do you have anyone of our earlier batch who gotthe iinvite


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

rajit said:


> Congratulations Besthar... Its stupendous.... GREAT... ALL THE BEST...
> BUS DUAO MEIN YAAD RAKHNA


Hey Rajit, 

How about you? What are your timelines?! 

Regards,


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> thats great, upload fast[/QUOTE
> 
> Ritz - if 14th July folks have got the grant, then yours is around the corner


----------



## Powergirl

Powergirl said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I had to pay 600$ as surcharge charged by DIBP on my total amount. Hope that helps



Sorry sorry! I had to pay 76$ not 600!! ESSHH!!


----------



## Vamzzz

Hey everybody, my wife has documents from school which state that her medium of education was in english. Does she still need to write ielts.


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> I've finally lodged my visa, paid fees for myself, wife and kid. My wife has an IELTS test schedule 2 week from now. However i made a mistake in the visa form.
> 
> In the employment section where we had to select from drop down concerning overseas employment I selected overseas experience of " less than 3 years in the last 10 years " instead of "3 years in the last 10 years" by mistake. I hope that doesn't become an issue else all other information is absolutely correct and i would even like to clarify on my mistake and proof it if required. I'm just worried.
> 
> Any body got experience or suggestion dealing in such a situation do reply.
> 
> Rest of the visa form went like a breeze.


Upload simple error correction form 1023, and admit whatever mistake you have made wherever. Do this before CO points it out.


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Ritzagni said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats great, upload fast[/QUOTE
> 
> Ritz - if 14th July folks have got the grant, then yours is around the corner
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, ray2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ronnie21378

Nars said:


> Hey everyone,,, any inputs???:help:


No idea about travel card, but i called my credit card company to enhance my credit limit to pay the fees, i paid 3520 as surcharge for card payment . Use a credit card.


----------



## Ritzagni

Vamzzz said:


> Hey everybody, my wife has documents from school which state that her medium of education was in english. Does she still need to write ielts.


School is good however if the certificate is from a more recently finished edu instt., it is better, IELTS isn't mandatory for dependents, if one has it nothing like it


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Upload simple error correction form 1023, and admit whatever mistake you have made wherever. Do this before CO points it out.



Thanks for the quick update. Where can i locate this form ??. I've to fix it today.

I've logged into Immigration Australia login account...can't seem to be locate it on links on the right

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi,

I don't know how to interpret this, but if i understand correctly, you need to show graduation done in English, which sounds the safest option.

Please check the following link for more information

How can I prove I have functional English?

The key points written were:
completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English

Hope this helps


----------



## Ronnie21378

http://www.immi.gov.au/Search/Pages/Results.aspx?k=1023

here you go!


----------



## Ritzagni

ronnie21378 said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/search/pages/results.aspx?k=1023
> 
> here you go!


hey fahad this is the link to form 1023 for you from ronnie.
Thanks ronnie


----------



## Newmoon

parvinder_sj said:


> Great to read that but on what grounds u r guessing do you have anyone of our earlier batch who gotthe iinvite


I've been tracking the processing times and looks like it doesn't take more than 35 days to get a result as stated in the website. We submitted it on the 24th, so Tuesday is day 33 but as recently ppl have got their invites sooner, I'm guessing we're getting it tomorrow. 

I hope I'm not wrong, I've been tempted to give them a call but my agent has advised me to wait a little bit longer .


----------



## jaya73

Newmoon said:


> I've been tracking the processing times and looks like it doesn't take more than 35 days to get a result as stated in the website. We submitted it on the 24th, so Tuesday is day 33 but as recently ppl have got their invites sooner, I'm guessing we're getting it tomorrow.
> 
> I hope I'm not wrong, I've been tempted to give them a call but my agent has advised me to wait a little bit longer .


Hu Newmoon, I am also feeling that you will get it by tomorrow. All the best


----------



## parvinder_sj

Newmoon said:


> I've been tracking the processing times and looks like it doesn't take more than 35 days to get a result as stated in the website. We submitted it on the 24th, so Tuesday is day 33 but as recently ppl have got their invites sooner, I'm guessing we're getting it tomorrow.
> 
> I hope I'm not wrong, I've been tempted to give them a call but my agent has advised me to wait a little bit longer .


Hey which visa subclass have you opted for


----------



## Nars

Powergirl said:


> Sorry sorry! I had to pay 76$ not 600!! ESSHH!!



Hi Powergirl and Ritzagni, 

Thanks alot for the useful inputs

Considering the 2 cheapest ways to be pay DIBP fees,,, which increases with each family member.....

It was $76 excess, if the payment is to be made by travel card (eg. axis bank, HSBC etc.), no DIBP surcharge of 1.08 % and no other charges apply apart from the ones mentioned. (we are still paying/adding funds to the travel card directly in INR, correct me if this is right)???

As pointed out by Ritzagni and some other members in the past, if the payment is made by a friend/relative in Australia, there will be the DIBP surcharge of 1.08 % only as the payment will be directly in terms of AUD (Refer Fees and charges for visas) with NO Australian service tax..

Please correct me if anything is missing,,, so that this can be an important and useful info for others who are yet to lodge the visa....


----------



## Ritzagni

Hi all,

I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, anybody else who has faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry

And anybody who has done the same and got the grant?

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Nishbhar

Ritzagni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, anybody else who has faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry
> 
> And anybody who has done the same and got the grant?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz


I don't think so mate. Birth certificates in the 80's did not have names on it so providing that is anyway not going to work. 

Even we have uploaded our Secondary school certificates which they have said is acceptable for DOB evidence.


----------



## Ritzagni

Nishbhar said:


> I don't think so mate. Birth certificates in the 80's did not have names on it so providing that is anyway not going to work.
> 
> Even we have uploaded our Secondary school certificates which they have said is acceptable for DOB evidence.


Many Thanks for the prompt and soothing response


----------



## padmakarrao

Ritzagni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, anybody else who has faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry
> 
> And anybody who has done the same and got the grant?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz


Hey Ritz,

Not to worry at all, 10th Certificate and Marksheet is completely acceptable proof for DOB.

In Indian schooling most of us might not have a birth certificate, as 25-30 years back, only one copy of birth certificate was given, which had to be submitted to the school during admission. Hence the 10th Certificate becomes important as a DOB proof.

Hope this rests your anxiety.

Regards


----------



## Ritzagni

Nishbhar said:


> I don't think so mate. Birth certificates in the 80's did not have names on it so providing that is anyway not going to work.
> 
> Even we have uploaded our Secondary school certificates which they have said is acceptable for DOB evidence.


Hi Nishbhar, 

Have you hired an agent, as you've mentioned "_which they have said is acceptable..._". 'They' refer to the the agent, right?

Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Nishbhar

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Nishbhar,
> 
> Have you hired an agent, as you've mentioned "which they have said is acceptable...". 'They' refer to the the agent, right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


No no.. They refers to DIBP. If you open the help link in your immi account against identity, they've said that secondary school cert is OK for DOB evidence.

Nope, I haven't hired an agent and happy that I did not.


----------



## Ritzagni

Nishbhar said:


> No no.. They refers to DIBP. If you open the help link in your immi account against identity, they've said that secondary school cert is OK for DOB evidence.
> 
> Nope, I haven't hired an agent and happy that I did not.


Thanks Nishbhar


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, anybody else who has faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry
> 
> And anybody who has done the same and got the grant?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz



Ritz - I have submitted the school certificate as DOB proof for my hubby. The DIBP checklist says that in case there is no birth certificate, you can submit any other document clearly showing DOB, so I reckon we are ok.


----------



## parvinder_sj

New moon hi
Any news buddy


----------



## Newmoon

parvinder_sj said:


> New moon hi
> Any news buddy


Hi Parvinder, no news, just checked on skills select and it looks the same. This wait is killing me... It's 3pm in Adelaide so maybe they're working on it ... I'll check at 5 to see if anything has changed. Haven't heard from my agent so there's still hope. Btw, I applied for a 190 .
Good luck, hope you give me the good news first


----------



## parvinder_sj

Newmoon said:


> Hi Parvinder, no news, just checked on skills select and it looks the same. This wait is killing me... It's 3pm in Adelaide so maybe they're working on it ... I'll check at 5 to see if anything has changed. Haven't heard from my agent so there's still hope. Btw, I applied for a 190 .
> Good luck, hope you give me the good news first


This week we must get


----------



## Ritzagni

padmakarrao said:


> Hey Ritz,
> 
> Not to worry at all, 10th Certificate and Marksheet is completely acceptable proof for DOB.
> 
> In Indian schooling most of us might not have a birth certificate, as 25-30 years back, only one copy of birth certificate was given, which had to be submitted to the school during admission. Hence the 10th Certificate becomes important as a DOB proof.
> 
> Hope this rests your anxiety.
> 
> Regards


Exactly!!, My parents had one copy of birth certificate which too didn't have my name on it and that was taken by my school for admission. 

Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Newmoon said:


> Hi Parvinder, no news, just checked on skills select and it looks the same. This wait is killing me... It's 3pm in Adelaide so maybe they're working on it ... I'll check at 5 to see if anything has changed. Haven't heard from my agent so there's still hope. Btw, I applied for a 190 .
> Good luck, hope you give me the good news first


Hi Newmoon,

Do you know when I got my SS from SA, the time of the mail was 1715 Adelaide time.

Don't worry, yours is on the way


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Ritz - I have submitted the school certificate as DOB proof for my hubby. The DIBP checklist says that in case there is no birth certificate, you can submit any other document clearly showing DOB, so I reckon we are ok.


Thanks Powergirl, 

when you are saying DIBP checklist, do you mean the list of recommended/required/received documents on our immi account. If there is another list, it would be great if you could share,

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Many Thanks for the prompt and soothing response


Guys

I'm having the same issue. I appeared for my O Levels and O level certificate don't show date of birth. So I am exploring ways with the local registration authority to get me either a duplicate birth certificate based on my NIC and passport and parental docs ...let's see...

Btw now that my visa is lodged what impact does the delay in producing docs on our part have on the application...


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm having the same issue. I appeared for my O Levels and O level certificate don't show date of birth. So I am exploring ways with the local registration authority to get me either a duplicate birth certificate based on my NIC and passport and parental docs ...let's see...
> 
> Btw now that my visa is lodged what impact does the delay in producing docs on our part have on the application...


Hi Fhameed,

AFAIK, one must upload all documents as soon as one files visa (pays fee). Earlier I used to have a notion that if you've uploaded before CO allocation you are good, but since yesterday when I have seen many direct grants wherein the applicant never was contacted by any CO, have changed my perception.

I guess the team starts working on applications much earlier than CO allocation and probably if all docs are right, there wouldn't be any contact from any CO team, but DIRECT GRANT.

May God bless us all with direct grants, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Fhameed,
> 
> AFAIK, one must upload all documents as soon as one files visa (pays fee). Earlier I used to have a notion that if you've uploaded before CO allocation you are good, but since yesterday when I have seen many direct grants wherein the applicant never was contacted by any CO, have changed my perception.
> 
> I guess the team starts working on applications much earlier than CO allocation and probably if all docs are right, there wouldn't be any contact from any CO team, but DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> May God bless us all with direct grants,
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


My wife's national Id doc has gone into English translation and it may take as long as 2 weeks till they return and I upload them.

I've a driver license which i'm not sure if I can upload as a proof of age.

My intention is to upload as soon as possible.


----------



## Newmoon

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Newmoon,
> 
> Do you know when I got my SS from SA, the time of the mail was 1715 Adelaide time.
> 
> Don't worry, yours is on the way


Oh really? I thought they finished at 5pm. Thanks for sharing ritzagni  you know how this wait is.... Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks Powergirl,
> 
> when you are saying DIBP checklist, do you mean the list of recommended/required/received documents on our immi account. If there is another list, it would be great if you could share,
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Ritz


When you click on the (?) symbol against "Birth or age, Evidence of - school leaving certificate", they have mentioned this -

_"Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."_

Also, for point of age they say - "Proof of age such as your birth certificate or passport should be included with your application." on here - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf

I do not think there should be any problem at all! Many people who do not have even any of it, are also uploading affidavit as a proof.


----------



## msdaus

Shreyas said:


> When you click on the (?) symbol against "Birth or age, Evidence of - school leaving certificate", they have mentioned this -
> 
> _"Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."_
> 
> I do not think there should be any problem at all! Many people who do not have even any of it, are also uploading affidavit as a proof.


Hi Shreyas, did you get your grant? Hopefully you will get it within 1/2 days.


----------



## Shreyas

msdaus said:


> Hi Shreyas, did you get your grant? Hopefully you will get it within 1/2 days.


Grant! in 1-2 days!  You're either quite optimist or you have seen somebody who lodged application for SA SS in July getting grant already! (Let me know if so!)
He he, personally I am expecting it in 1-2 months rather than days. Although, I wish that it happens in days as you are expecting  .. I'm yet to upload PCC anyways.


----------



## Nishbhar

Shreyas said:


> Grant! in 1-2 days!  You're either quite optimist or you have seen somebody who lodged application for SA SS in July getting grant already! (Let me know if so!)
> He he, personally I am expecting it in 1-2 months rather than days. Although, I wish that it happens in days as you are expecting  .. I'm yet to upload PCC anyways.


Yes, 2 people who applied on July 14 got their grants yesterday!


----------



## Shreyas

Nishbhar said:


> Yes, 2 people who applied on July 14 got their grants yesterday!


Oh, that is really good to know. I wasn't much active since few days, so didn't track other people. Are they from SA SS ?!


----------



## Nishbhar

Shreyas said:


> Oh, that is really good to know. I wasn't much active since few days, so didn't track other people. Are they from SA SS ?!


Yup..


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> Grant! in 1-2 days!  You're either quite optimist or you have seen somebody who lodged application for SA SS in July getting grant already! (Let me know if so!)
> He he, personally I am expecting it in 1-2 months rather than days. Although, I wish that it happens in days as you are expecting  .. I'm yet to upload PCC anyways.


Hey Shreas, Only yesterday there were at least 2 people who applied on 14th July who got their grants, one was lkpuri and the other besthar, apart from these two one Shisman also got his grant yesterday who filed in July 14.


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Hey Shreas, Only yesterday there were at least 2 people who applied on 14th July who got their grants, one was lkpri and the other besthar, apart from these two one Shisman also got his grant yesterday who filed in July 14.


Cool man.. I'm really surprised. That is the best news of the day, particularly on boring day in office! I knew besthar was one of the first from the lot and expected to get it first. Excited! 
But you guys will get grant sooner than me, as my passport is under re-issue (was due to expire in September + Address change + Spouce name). 
I can expect CO to ask for PCC in few days then! 
Thanks for the good news though to you and Nishbhar. I was about to scroll back through pages of this thread today when I get time.


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> When you click on the (?) symbol against "Birth or age, Evidence of - school leaving certificate", they have mentioned this -
> 
> _"Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."_
> 
> Also, for point of age they say - "Proof of age such as your birth certificate or passport should be included with your application." on here - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf
> 
> I do not think there should be any problem at all! Many people who do not have even any of it, are also uploading affidavit as a proof.


Thanks Shreyas, I have also read this but "WRITTEN NOTIFICATION" that my country does not provide birth cert.


----------



## Nishbhar

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks Shreyas, I have also read this but "WRITTEN NOTIFICATION" that my country does not provide birth cert.


I think written notification means a statutory declaration. However, if you've uploaded your secondary school certificate the CO should accept it as they may have processed several such cases. If they ask you can write up a SD and upload. That's my 2 cents...


----------



## Ritzagni

Hi all,

While we are discussing here and getting frustrated waiting for CO allocation the DIBP is silently working and allocating our cases to different teams, the fact is that the CO is allocated long ago when the official correspondence is sent out to the applicant. This is in sync with my earlier post. 

Reference: An individual named Chuminh from Vietnam called upon DIBP today and the operator there told him that his case has be allocated to team 23 on *21 Aug* and it would take upto a month to process it, POST: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-66.html#post5037842

So friends things aren't that bad or stuck


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks Shreyas, I have also read this but "WRITTEN NOTIFICATION" that my country does not provide birth cert.


That is literally for countries who do not provide birth cert.  But, I have read at many places about people uploading school leaving cert only. I remember one of them was one of the moderator Anj, as she was telling somebody about her having no (or old) birth cert. I believe proof of birth is needed to verify points of Age, and as they have mentioned in pdf, they also see passport as one of the proof.
So I hope that they should not even ask you about birth cert as long as you have attached school leaving cert against that particular point.

Lets hope that in a week's time you are more concerned about when to move and how to book your stay there than this! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> While we are discussing here and getting frustrated waiting for CO allocation the DIBP is silently working and allocating our cases to different teams, the fact is that the CO is allocated long ago. This is in sync with my earlier post.
> 
> Reference: An individual named Chuminh from Vietnam called upon DIBP today and the operator there told him that his case has be allocated to team 23 on *21 Aug* and it would take upto a month to process it, POST: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-66.html#post5037842


Exactly Rits. Everybody has an allocated CO, but we know only if there is any correspondence! In case of Direct Grant, we would not even know which team it was!


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> That is literally for countries who do not provide birth cert.  But, I have read at many places about people uploading school leaving cert only. I remember one of them was one of the moderator Anj, as she was telling somebody about her having no (or old) birth cert. I believe proof of birth is needed to verify points of Age, and as they have mentioned in pdf, they also see passport as one of the proof.
> So I hope that they should not even ask you about birth cert as long as you have attached school leaving cert against that particular point.
> 
> Lets hope that in a week's time you are more concerned about when to move and how to book your stay there than this! :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Shreyas, lets hope so, also I am torn between giving notice to my tenant at one of my flats which I plan to sell to fund the big move, should I do it now or after the grant. My IED would be a little tight (8th April because of PCC)


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks Shreyas, lets hope so, also I am torn between giving notice to my tenant at one of my flats which I plan to sell to fund the big move, should I do it now or after the grant. My IED would be a little tight (8th April because of PCC)


Aah, selling flat! Now that is one tedious task you have on your plate. But you seem quite organised, I wish everything will be smooth ray2:


----------



## honeyarya

Hi All,

Anyone Tell me when there will be opening for more positions, as i missed 1st july and same day it was filled. 

Is there any possibility that my occupation will open again....


----------



## adnanvb

honeyarya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone Tell me when there will be opening for more positions, as i missed 1st july and same day it was filled.
> 
> Is there any possibility that my occupation will open again....


Whats ur occupation??


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks Shreyas, lets hope so, also I am torn between giving notice to my tenant at one of my flats which I plan to sell to fund the big move, should I do it now or after the grant. My IED would be a little tight (8th April because of PCC)


Ritz - we sold one of our flats to fund this move too!


----------



## jaya73

Powergirl said:


> Ritz - we sold one of our flats to fund this move too!


Hope all of us are investing for our better future!!


----------



## Powergirl

Got a Q guys - does HAP ID get generated after a few days of lodging the visa?


----------



## honeyarya

adnanvb said:


> Whats ur occupation??


My Occupation is 225411 Technical Sales Representative


----------



## ashhegde

So I got my PCC initiated yesterday, as my current address is different from that in my passport, I will get the PCC post police verification which takes about a week. PCC was nightmarish - spent almost 6 hrs at the passport office, only to be told it will take 10 days.

Also got my medicals done today, I have asked my agent to upload the receipt. The hospital (Fortis Bangalore) confirmed that the reports will be uploaded by 4 days. This was a smooth process and took only 1.5 hrs, although my nerves got the best of me and my BP shot upto 150. The doc redid the BP post the other examination and by then it had come down slightly to 130. 

For now i patiently wait for CO to be assigned, besides getting my PCC - that is all i can do for now!


----------



## Addy11

hey, we're the same profession and almost the same timelines! 



ashhegde said:


> So I got my PCC initiated yesterday, as my current address is different from that in my passport, I will get the PCC post police verification which takes about a week. PCC was nightmarish - spent almost 6 hrs at the passport office, only to be told it will take 10 days.
> 
> Also got my medicals done today, I have asked my agent to upload the receipt. The hospital (Fortis Bangalore) confirmed that the reports will be uploaded by 4 days. This was a smooth process and took only 1.5 hrs, although my nerves got the best of me and my BP shot upto 150. The doc redid the BP post the other examination and by then it had come down slightly to 130.
> 
> For now i patiently wait for CO to be assigned, besides getting my PCC - that is all i can do for now!


----------



## Shreyas

Powergirl said:


> Got a Q guys - does HAP ID get generated after a few days of lodging the visa?


Did you click on "Organise your health checkup"?


----------



## Powergirl

Shreyas said:


> Did you click on "Organise your health checkup"?



My agent told me it takes a few days to get the HAP ID. I do not have access to it so no idea what is what


----------



## Shreyas

Powergirl said:


> My agent told me it takes a few days to get the HAP ID. I do not have access to it so no idea what is what


You can create an immi account and login at ImmiAccount
Then you can import your application that your agent has created by entering TRN number. 
Has he forwarded you the email with subject " XXXXX <TRN NUMBER> <YOUR NAME> - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" ?
You can ask for it. After importing your application you can see how things are on that page, where the docs are uploaded, where to organise HAP ID. You can also view correspondence from CO, if any.


----------



## ashhegde

Shreyas said:


> You can create an immi account and login at ImmiAccount
> Then you can import your application that your agent has created by entering TRN number.


Is it okay to create duplicate immi account, when the agent has already created one??


----------



## Powergirl

Shreyas said:


> You can create an immi account and login at ImmiAccount
> Then you can import your application that your agent has created by entering TRN number.
> Has he forwarded you the email with subject " XXXXX <TRN NUMBER> <YOUR NAME> - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" ?
> You can ask for it. After importing your application you can see how things are on that page, where the docs are uploaded, where to organise HAP ID. You can also view correspondence from CO, if any.


Hmm - ok got it ..thanks a lot


----------



## Powergirl

ashhegde said:


> Is it okay to create duplicate immi account, when the agent has already created one??



Yea not too comfy about that. Think I will wait for the HAP ID.


----------



## ashhegde

Powergirl said:


> Yea not too comfy about that. Think I will wait for the HAP ID.


You can do the medicals with the TRN, HAP ID is not mandatory.. I did mine without the HAP ID and the hospital confirmed that TRN will do just fine!


----------



## Powergirl

ashhegde said:


> You can do the medicals with the TRN, HAP ID is not mandatory.. I did mine without the HAP ID and the hospital confirmed that TRN will do just fine!



DId you do it at Elbit?


----------



## Powergirl

Powergirl said:


> DId you do it at Elbit?


Just called Elbit - they said TRN isn't working too well on their systems and hence HAP ID is a must


----------



## ashhegde

Powergirl said:


> DId you do it at Elbit?


at Fortis - Bannerghatta Road


----------



## Powergirl

ashhegde said:


> at Fortis - Bannerghatta Road


Ah ok! Too far for us.


----------



## ashhegde

Powergirl said:


> Ah ok! Too far for us.


yeah was about 20+ kms for me too... elbit is more central but Fortis was pretty flex with the appointments and the timing worked for me.


----------



## Shreyas

ashhegde said:


> Is it okay to create duplicate immi account, when the agent has already created one??


Its not duplicate account! It is like any other account that any website lets you create. Don't overthink. In any account that you create on immi, you can import as many application as you want with TRN number, it is just another shared instance to track your progress.

You will be able to see all the documents your agent has attached. When/if CO asks anything to your CO, you can view. 
You can click on Organise Your Health Checkup which will give you HAP ID, and you take out print and schedule health checkup! 
Also, you can generate HAP ID as soon as you lodge visa application. I got that letter printed few hours after I lodged application and booked appointment.

@Powergirl, just to make you more "comfy" - This is my personal experience, a mara agent has told me about this 

Everything isn't always complex, sometimes overthinking initiates doubts and fear


----------



## Nars

Shreyas said:


> Its not duplicate account! It is like any other account that any website lets you create. Don't overthink. In any account that you create on immi, you can import as many application as you want with TRN number, it is just another shared instance to track your progress.
> 
> You will be able to see all the documents your agent has attached. When/if CO asks anything to your CO, you can view.
> You can click on Organise Your Health Checkup which will give you HAP ID, and you take out print and schedule health checkup!
> Also, you can generate HAP ID as soon as you lodge visa application. I got that letter printed few hours after I lodged application and booked appointment.
> 
> @Powergirl, just to make you more "comfy" - This is my personal experience, a mara agent has told me about this
> 
> Everything isn't always complex, sometimes overthinking initiates doubts and fear


Thanks shreyas, thats quite a research....great....just let me know...in case the CO is communicating, will he be able to communicate to my agent as usual (as a default option) and I can view the progress or my agent will be bi-passed in this case.


----------



## ashhegde

Nars said:


> Thanks shreyas, thats quite a research....great....just let me know...in case the CO is communicating, will he be able to communicate to my agent as usual (as a default option) and I can view the progress or my agent will be bi-passed in this case.


Checked over the net, although it is advisable that you donot use the duplicate account for communication and only use it to view the status of your application, many applicants have done this.. the CO communication will be seen on both accounts and you can let your agent take action, whilst being (more) aware of any requirements/status!

Once I gather enough courage to create a duplicate account, I will keep you all posted


----------



## Shreyas

Nars said:


> Thanks shreyas, thats quite a research....great....just let me know...in case the CO is communicating, will he be able to communicate to my agent as usual (as a default option) and I can view the progress or my agent will be bi-passed in this case.


Agent is not bypassed. It is a shared instance of your application. You can View if co and your agent communicates.


----------



## Shreyas

ashhegde said:


> Checked over the net, although it is advisable that you donot use the duplicate account for communication and only use it to view the status of your application, many applicants have done this.. the CO communication will be seen on both accounts and you can let your agent take action, whilst being (more) aware of any requirements/status!
> 
> Once I gather enough courage to create a duplicate account, I will keep you all posted


Funny part is, my agent only who is situated in Australia and is registered over there encouraged me about this so that I know all process from individual independent user's point of view. Most agents I've heard about scares clients and do not share all the information. 
I've been using it since day one, and there is nothing illegal about it. It is a Feature of website for this purpose only. 
Anyways, I was always the curious one and wanted to know how this system works. Otherwise you should let your agent do his job, thats what for you have hired him


----------



## ashhegde

its exactly what you donot expect the Indian agents not to tell you!


----------



## parvinder_sj

Aaj bhi nahi aaya


----------



## Ritzagni

ashhegde said:


> its exactly what you donot expect the Indian agents not to tell you!


Its because most of the agents here are insecure and want to sound too intelligent by not sharing any "trade secrets",


----------



## kevin538

Friends,
Kindly provide some information about HAP ID,
I had lodged my visa thru an agent 3 Days before and still there no information on Health requirements. As soon as we lodge visa application will be able to get this info or would take some time. It would be grateful if you could throw some idea on how to create shared immi account as my agent has all the credentials and he has refused to give. 

Thanks and Looking forward to hear from you guys, please assist..


----------



## jenritz

parvinder_sj said:


> Aaj bhi nahi aaya


Patience patience for us all...it will come....


----------



## Future_ozzy

How can he refuse to give you the login credentials ??

Have you paid him in full ??


----------



## Powergirl

kevin538 said:


> Friends,
> Kindly provide some information about HAP ID,
> I had lodged my visa thru an agent 3 Days before and still there no information on Health requirements. As soon as we lodge visa application will be able to get this info or would take some time. It would be grateful if you could throw some idea on how to create shared immi account as my agent has all the credentials and he has refused to give.
> 
> Thanks and Looking forward to hear from you guys, please assist..


Kevin..my agent sd it will take a week to get hap id. Im gonna wait. I dont want to create another acct etc n since ive paid them to get this done. .it's pointless me doing it!!


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi All, 
Took one more step closer to my dream. Lodged my visa yesterday night, paid the amount using credit card, within seconds a huge amount got invested. 
Now its time for uploading all the docs and getting the medical done. And then wait patiently for the visa to come one fine day.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Kevin..my agent sd it will take a week to get hap id. Im gonna wait. I dont want to create another acct etc n since ive paid them to get this done. .it's pointless me doing it!!


"A week to get HAP id" what CRAP!!!

One just click on Organize your health link under each individual in the immi account > answer generic questions about past health & submit > HAP referral letter is generated (_with the HAP ID off course_) INSTANTANEOUSLY > Take a print for each applicant to a auth. medical center and get you medical done.

I am so angry with these Gawd forsaken agents, who first loot commoners and then harass them. Look Kevin's has not shared the login credentials with him.

:mad2: :whip:


----------



## Ritzagni

padmakarrao said:


> Hi All,
> Took one more step closer to my dream. Lodged my visa yesterday night, paid the amount using credit card, within seconds a huge amount got invested.
> Now its time for uploading all the docs and getting the medical done. And then wait patiently for the visa to come one fine day.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congratulation mate and welcome to the visa QUE.


----------



## Newmoon

Nothing yet  .... These days feel so long.


----------



## kevin538

Newmoon said:


> Nothing yet  .... These days feel so long.


Newmoon Sure you will get don't lose your hope..everyone has gone thru the same. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kevin538

Future_ozzy said:


> How can he refuse to give you the login credentials ??
> 
> Have you paid him in full ??


Yes my dear...


----------



## Powergirl

Ritzagni said:


> "A week to get HAP id" what CRAP!!!
> 
> One just click on Organize your health link under each individual in the immi account > answer generic questions about past health & submit > HAP referral letter is generated (_with the HAP ID off course_) INSTANTANEOUSLY > Take a print for each applicant to a auth. medical center and get you medical done.
> 
> I am so angry with these Gawd forsaken agents, who first loot commoners and then harass them. Look Kevin's has not shared the login credentials with him.
> 
> :mad2: :whip:


I'm wondering though - If Kevin's agent and mine have said the same thing, there must be some reason..?


----------



## ashhegde

Who are your agents?? Mine is Abhinav - and i literally need to be on their case for everything!


----------



## padmakarrao

I also had taken the route of an agent, as i was not introduced to this wonderful forum, when i was going through the thought of immigration.

My agent is Opulentus, i have pretty good experience with them, though i have to sit on their head and follow-up to get things done, but surely they have helped me in reaching till this stage.

Their style is they create an id on my behalf using my e-mail id, so i get all the notifications directly. The log-in id for various Australian accounts are shared between both of us, hence i am can check my account at every stage. I am happy with this kind of arrangement, may be i would have felt a little nervous without any details/control in my hand.


----------



## Shreyas

Many agents don't create a separate ID for individual, they lodge all application from their own ID and hence do not share credentials, because they are personal.
But they can still share an application (there is a share option available on application to be shared by entering email id)
Alternatively, as I described earlier, you can create and individual account (because your agent is using his email id, not yours) and import the application by TRN number.

On ImmiAccount page, under "Help and support" all the necessary help is available.

This is one of the video on how to import application
Import Application

It is as simple as this, If your agent has created separate ID for you, he should give you credential. If they don't give you credentials, that means that they are using their ID. And you have right to ask him to share application OR ask him to show you how to import (If you hesitate doing it by yourself) 

Letting agent to the job because you paid him, is one thing, but waiting for something without proper justification and not knowing about some stuff is something else! It is a personal choice.


----------



## transactor

I noticed that there are some changes to the SA State Nominated Occupation List made just yesterday. Just to point out to some of the readers here who should take note.


----------



## Newmoon

Thanks to God I've been invited !!!!!


----------



## Shreyas

Newmoon said:


> Thanks to God I've been invited !!!!!


congrats  All the best for further process.


----------



## padmakarrao

Newmoon said:


> Thanks to God I've been invited !!!!!


Congrats Buddy, now buck up for the rest of the process.


----------



## jaya73

padmakarrao said:


> I also had taken the route of an agent, as i was not introduced to this wonderful forum, when i was going through the thought of immigration.
> 
> My agent is Opulentus, i have pretty good experience with them, though i have to sit on their head and follow-up to get things done, but surely they have helped me in reaching till this stage.
> 
> Their style is they create an id on my behalf using my e-mail id, so i get all the notifications directly. The log-in id for various Australian accounts are shared between both of us, hence i am can check my account at every stage. I am happy with this kind of arrangement, may be i would have felt a little nervous without any details/control in my hand.


Wow padmakarrao, Even I have taken his service for this immigration process, though they are professional at work, we need to follow up with them to get things done. Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## jaya73

Newmoon said:


> Thanks to God I've been invited !!!!!


Congrats Newmoon. Now you can sleep well. I am very happy for you.


----------



## padmakarrao

Got a call from my agent, that i can go ahead and organize for my medicals. AS Ritz mentioned, it happened in a click.

Organize Medical Button >> 15 questions pop-up>> Answer all of them and accept declaration>> and here we go HAP ID created>> Reference Letter ready to be saved and printed.

Next stage is to get an appointment with the panel doctor. 

I have Ganesha celebrations at home, hence this part will be delayed for now. 

But all in all, a very easy process, guys ask your agent, that upload of docs can happen over time, but generating HAP ID does not require any time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nars

Newmoon said:


> Thanks to God I've been invited !!!!!


Congrats Mate.....its great to see 24th July applicants now getting invites... Mine is round the corner and I expect the same to be issued latest by next week....Man thats getting exciting.....:roll:


----------



## Ritzagni

Newmoon said:


> Thanks to God I've been invited !!!!!


Congratulations Newmoon, party now :tea::drum:


----------



## priyankaCT

Powergirl said:


> Kevin..my agent sd it will take a week to get hap id. Im gonna wait. I dont want to create another acct etc n since ive paid them to get this done. .it's pointless me doing it!!


Dear Kevin and Powergirl,

I lodged my visa on Saturday (23 Aug) and after paying fee, immediately, I could see link for 'organizing health examination'. With my experience, it was within minutes. My agent is Opulentus and as already mentioned, they shared login credentials with me. 
we called the hospital on Monday and got appointment for Tuesday (yesterday). Medicals done!

I don't know why your agents are not sharing it with you, but for sure it does not take 3 days or more for the medicals link to be active. :noidea:

All the best!!
personal opinion: You sometimes have to chase the agents to get your wok done. :typing: they will surely get it done, the only thing is may be not as fast as we want. Afterall, its the question of our future, not theirs!!


----------



## parvinder_sj

Newmoon said:


> Thanks to God I've been invited !!!!!


Congrats newmoon


----------



## padmakarrao

priyankaCT said:


> Dear Kevin and Powergirl,
> 
> I lodged my visa on Saturday (23 Aug) and after paying fee, immediately, I could see link for 'organizing health examination'. With my experience, it was within minutes. My agent is Opulentus and as already mentioned, they shared login credentials with me.
> we called the hospital on Monday and got appointment for Tuesday (yesterday). Medicals done!
> 
> I don't know why your agents are not sharing it with you, but for sure it does not take 3 days or more for the medicals link to be active. :noidea:
> 
> All the best!!
> personal opinion: You sometimes have to chase the agents to get your wok done. :typing: they will surely get it done, the only thing is may be not as fast as we want. Afterall, its the question of our future, not theirs!!


Hi PriyankaCT,
Did you do your medical in Mumbai? If Yes, which center? How fast was it?


----------



## Vamzzz

Ritzagni said:


> School is good however if the certificate is from a more recently finished edu instt., it is better, IELTS isn't mandatory for dependents, if one has it nothing like it


Thank you Ritzagni


----------



## Vamzzz

Hey Everybody,
Need some advice. I have received the Invite from SA SS on 18th July. I have till 16th September to file for Visa. Due to unavoidable reasons i am unable to do so. Is there any way i can extend this date by a few weeks.


----------



## priyankaCT

padmakarrao said:


> Hi PriyankaCT,
> Did you do your medical in Mumbai? If Yes, which center? How fast was it?


Dear Padmakarrao,
No, I did this in Delhi (Max medicenter). 
But, if it could be of any help, my husband and daughter had to undergo this. For my 2 years old, it was just physical examination (i guess code 501 medical examination) but for husband, it was X-ray, physical examination, eye examination (if you wear specs) and blood test. they also click your photograph there. 
I did not face any problem while scheduling the appointment. If you call in morning, you can go there in afternoon. but as with all hospitals, the doctors are generally available till 3 or 4 and waiting time is there. In total, I guess everything was completed in 1.5 hours (not bad!)

All the best ! lane:


----------



## priyankaCT

Vamzzz said:


> Hey Everybody,
> Need some advice. I have received the Invite from SA SS on 18th July. I have till 16th September to file for Visa. Due to unavoidable reasons i am unable to do so. Is there any way i can extend this date by a few weeks.


Hi Vamzzz,

Why less time for you . I know that I got approval from SA on 7th Aug and last date to submit visa was 6 October. You are generally given 60 days for this. For visa 190 atleast. Under what visa, you are applying?


----------



## Ritzagni

Vamzzz said:


> Hey Everybody,
> Need some advice. I have received the Invite from SA SS on 18th July. I have till 16th September to file for Visa. Due to unavoidable reasons i am unable to do so. Is there any way i can extend this date by a few weeks.


I hope you understand that it is kinda, ONCE IN A LIFETIME OPPORTUNITY.

I haven't heard of any extensions provided to anybody till date, however you may call DIBP and inquire.

I I were you and faced some financial issue, I would have begged borrowed or stolen to see through. Now the question is are you motivated enough? 

All the best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Vamzzz,
> 
> Why less time for you . I know that I got approval from SA on 7th Aug and last date to submit visa was 6 October. You are generally given 60 days for this. For visa 190 atleast. Under what visa, you are applying?


Priyanka, he's got two months only, 18th July to 16th September,


----------



## Powergirl

Got the HAP IDs... Meds on 2nd!


----------



## fhameed21

Guys

So I've got the medical link now...would be working on it once I get home from work. 

My wife has got an IELTS on 6 September. I've filled in my form that she has functional English. Let's hope she gets that magic 4.5 on average.

Rest I am putting my docs together though.

Would driver license do as an alternative to birth or SSC certificate. I gave my O levels and O level certificate don't have birth dates written on them...that was like 15 years from now.


----------



## priyankaCT

Ritzagni said:


> Priyanka, he's got two months only, 18th July to 16th September,


Oh Yes! my bad.


----------



## Powergirl

Vamzzz said:


> Hey Everybody,
> Need some advice. I have received the Invite from SA SS on 18th July. I have till 16th September to file for Visa. Due to unavoidable reasons i am unable to do so. Is there any way i can extend this date by a few weeks.



Hi Vamzzz..sorry to hear that you have to reconsider. But things change every year. You never know if this visa will continue to exist next year. So if you can make it happen, you must. Wish you the best.


----------



## jenritz

Newmoon said:


> Thanks to God I've been invited !!!!!


Congrats newmoon!!all the best for next stage!


----------



## padmakarrao

Vamzzz said:


> Hey Everybody,
> Need some advice. I have received the Invite from SA SS on 18th July. I have till 16th September to file for Visa. Due to unavoidable reasons i am unable to do so. Is there any way i can extend this date by a few weeks.


Hi Vamzzz,

I agree to Powergirl, you have got this opportunity in your hand right now, who knows what is in store later. I understand you must be having compelling reasons not to lodge Visa, but just check if you can somehow manage.

At best i suggest you should write to DIBP and wait for their reply. they also have a call center number, though an expensive option, but call them and check if something can be done.

Best wishes and take care.


----------



## Future_ozzy

I agree to the "beg ,borrow " part from Ritz.

There are folks who have been waiting for years for this opportunity. Again it depends if this is as important to you as it is to others.

You miss - you lose..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Newmoon

Thank you, thank you, thank you guys: ashhegde, jenritz, jaya73,
Powergirl, Nars, parvinder_sj, transactor,Shreyas, padmakarrao and of course Ritzagni for cheering me up  Let the party begin! 
I’m pretty sure Parvinder’s on the way and Jenritz, yours too!!
Nars, I hope they speed up the processing times so you get it sooner than later 
My agent just sent me the first draft the 14 page document. I’m not sure if I’ll need medicals since I just had them done 3 months ago to get my partner’s student visa. 
Working on PCC from Mexico, but haven’t applied for the Australian one, rumour has it, it takes 3 days to get it, I’ll read about it tonight.
I wish you all the best, we’re one step closer, every time I read that someone has done / obtained something I feel so happy for them because I’m sure we’re all hardworking people willing to improve our lives. 
I’m moving to Adelaide this October , if any of you need a hand when you make the big move, please let me know, and if anyone has information of what suburbs are safe and affordable it’s very welcomed. So far, I’ve read that I should avoid Kilburn and Prospect.
I’ll keep in touch, hope more direct grants are on the way


----------



## Nars

Newmoon said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you guys: ashhegde, jenritz, jaya73,
> Powergirl, Nars, parvinder_sj, transactor,Shreyas, padmakarrao and of course Ritzagni for cheering me up  Let the party begin!
> I’m pretty sure Parvinder’s on the way and Jenritz, yours too!!
> Nars, I hope they speed up the processing times so you get it sooner than later 
> My agent just sent me the first draft the 14 page document. I’m not sure if I’ll need medicals since I just had them done 3 months ago to get my partner’s student visa.
> Working on PCC from Mexico, but haven’t applied for the Australian one, rumour has it, it takes 3 days to get it, I’ll read about it tonight.
> I wish you all the best, we’re one step closer, every time I read that someone has done / obtained something I feel so happy for them because I’m sure we’re all hardworking people willing to improve our lives.
> I’m moving to Adelaide this October , if any of you need a hand when you make the big move, please let me know, and if anyone has information of what suburbs are safe and affordable it’s very welcomed. So far, I’ve read that I should avoid Kilburn and Prospect.
> 
> I’ll keep in touch, hope more direct grants are on the way



Thanks for the wishes,,, I cannot to wait to get the grant and arrive... if all goes well I will be there in Adelaide January 2015......first time to OZ..:bolt:


----------



## mobakr

Shreyas said:


> Many agents don't create a separate ID for individual, they lodge all application from their own ID and hence do not share credentials, because they are personal.
> But they can still share an application (there is a share option available on application to be shared by entering email id)
> Alternatively, as I described earlier, you can create and individual account (because your agent is using his email id, not yours) and import the application by TRN number.
> 
> On ImmiAccount page, under "Help and support" all the necessary help is available.
> 
> This is one of the video on how to import application
> Import Application
> 
> It is as simple as this, If your agent has created separate ID for you, he should give you credential. If they don't give you credentials, that means that they are using their ID. And you have right to ask him to share application OR ask him to show you how to import (If you hesitate doing it by yourself)
> 
> Letting agent to the job because you paid him, is one thing, but waiting for something without proper justification and not knowing about some stuff is something else! It is a personal choice.


does this work also with SA site ? to monitor SA sponsorship status ?


----------



## jaya73

padmakarrao said:


> I also had taken the route of an agent, as i was not introduced to this wonderful forum, when i was going through the thought of immigration.
> 
> My agent is Opulentus, i have pretty good experience with them, though i have to sit on their head and follow-up to get things done, but surely they have helped me in reaching till this stage.
> 
> Their style is they create an id on my behalf using my e-mail id, so i get all the notifications directly. The log-in id for various Australian accounts are shared between both of us, hence i am can check my account at every stage. I am happy with this kind of arrangement, may be i would have felt a little nervous without any details/control in my hand.


Hi padmakarrao, I have submitted all four of our papers to Opulentus , I called them today just to check the status of Visa Application Filling, they are saying that they will take another 10 days more to send me the draft of the application, do they take so long to send me the draft?? Since you have gone thru them, can you guide me please?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mobakr said:


> does this work also with SA site ? to monitor SA sponsorship status ?


No it won't.. It work with DIBP ONLY.


----------



## besthar

Hey Friends ... 

Sorry had been away for a lil while ... was in a state of shock for obvious reasons.
Was reading the posts for couple days ago, thanks for all the wishes.

Hope many have gotten their grants by now... And I pray many to have it very soon.

Would be wrapping up things so may not be online as usual...but do feel free to ping me and I will surely revert at the soonest.

Ensure each of you get your PCC's and Passport Validity sorted out before applying for eVisa.
Frontload all documents and Target a Direct Grant rather than waiting for a CO to contact you and ask for more documents.

Wishing each and every one of you the very best of luck ... see you all in OZ. . . 

- Sandesh


----------



## transactor

besthar said:


> Hey Friends ...
> 
> Sorry had been away for a lil while ... was in a state of shock for obvious reasons.
> Was reading the posts for couple days ago, thanks for all the wishes.
> 
> Hope many have gotten their grants by now... And I pray many to have it very soon.
> 
> Would be wrapping up things so may not be online as usual...but do feel free to ping me and I will surely revert at the soonest.
> 
> Ensure each of you get your PCC's and Passport Validity sorted out before applying for eVisa.
> Frontload all documents and Target a Direct Grant rather than waiting for a CO to contact you and ask for more documents.
> 
> Wishing each and every one of you the very best of luck ... see you all in OZ. . .
> 
> - Sandesh


Hi Sandesh, what do you mean by sorting out passport validity?


----------



## besthar

transactor said:


> Hi Sandesh, what do you mean by sorting out passport validity?


If it's due for renewal or any updates like Validity (<1 year). address change, Surname Change, addition of spouse name etc ... Get it done now on a Tatkal route.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## alifaseeh

besthar said:


> If it's due for renewal or any updates like Validity (<1 year). address change, Surname Change, addition of spouse name etc ... Get it done now on a Tatkal route.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


Hi - I am very new to this forum and interested in applying under ANZSCO 149211. Any suggestions will be very helpful. Please advice.


----------



## padmakarrao

jaya73 said:


> Hi padmakarrao, I have submitted all four of our papers to Opulentus , I called them today just to check the status of Visa Application Filling, they are saying that they will take another 10 days more to send me the draft of the application, do they take so long to send me the draft?? Since you have gone thru them, can you guide me please?


Yes, they said the same to me. But i pressed on the fact that it should not take so long, i gave instances of people from forum, who do not have agents but were able lodge application in a day, so ideally with professional help i should be able to do it faster et . I wrote a mail every day, and they completed the thing in just 4 working days. 
Write to them.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Make sure you review the application couple of times before submitting it .

I am going through Y axis.They took close to a week for working on the e-visa and later I found there was a mistake in it ,for which I had to attach form 1023 later.


----------



## jenritz

alifaseeh said:


> Hi - I am very new to this forum and interested in applying under ANZSCO 149211. Any suggestions will be very helpful. Please advice.


Hi alifaseeh, u need to do your ielts and skills assessment and file your EOI with dept of immigration first...visit the website..it's all there..good luck!


----------



## alifaseeh

jenritz said:


> Hi alifaseeh, u need to do your ielts and skills assessment and file your EOI with dept of immigration first...visit the website..it's all there..good luck!


 Much appreciated. Is it mandate to have a managerial designation on paper or close related job description will do. Please advice.


----------



## jenritz

alifaseeh said:


> Much appreciated. Is it mandate to have a managerial designation on paper or close related job description will do. Please advice.


It has to be a closely related occupation..u will have to get ur skills assessed with an authority called VETASSESS. They will ask for ur job profile, duties, years of experience etc based on which they will give u a positive or negative outcome..


----------



## alifaseeh

jenritz said:


> It has to be a closely related occupation..u will have to get ur skills assessed with an authority called VETASSESS. They will ask for ur job profile, duties, years of experience etc based on which they will give u a positive or negative outcome..


So just to be double sure designation on papers won't effect if JD is closely related?


----------



## jenritz

alifaseeh said:


> So just to be double sure designation on papers won't effect if JD is closely related?


It should not..it says clearly on website that it could be a closely related occupation..


----------



## alifaseeh

jenritz said:


> It should not..it says clearly on website that it could be a closely related occupation..


Thanks mate. During the completion of my graduation I started working and my 3yrs graduation was completed in 5yrs. Since I couldn't qualify on one of the subject so I reappeared next year and the following next year I was severely sick so I completed my grads on 5th year. Hope it doesn't affect my skill assessment. Please advice. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ritzagni

Hey friends, Our new home Adelaide is choosen as the 5th Best Liveable city in the whole wide world,  - The world's most liveable cities revealed 

Sydney comes a close 7th, ho ho ho


----------



## jenritz

alifaseeh said:


> Thanks mate. During the completion of my graduation I started working and my 3yrs graduation was completed in 5yrs. Since I couldn't qualify on one of the subject so I reappeared next year and the following next year I was severely sick so I completed my grads on 5th year. Hope it doesn't affect my skill assessment. Please advice. Thanks!!!


Not too sure about that..u will only know when u get the skills assessment done..without that you can't apply.


----------



## alifaseeh

jenritz said:


> Not too sure about that..u will only know when u get the skills assessment done..without that you can't apply.


I understand skill assessment is required but I want to know the consequences if there is a study gap. Thanks :suspicious:


----------



## Ritzagni

Newmoon said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you guys: ashhegde, jenritz, jaya73,
> Powergirl, Nars, parvinder_sj, transactor,Shreyas, padmakarrao and of course Ritzagni for cheering me up  Let the party begin!
> I’m pretty sure Parvinder’s on the way and Jenritz, yours too!!
> Nars, I hope they speed up the processing times so you get it sooner than later 
> My agent just sent me the first draft the 14 page document. I’m not sure if I’ll need medicals since I just had them done 3 months ago to get my partner’s student visa.
> Working on PCC from Mexico, but haven’t applied for the Australian one, rumour has it, it takes 3 days to get it, I’ll read about it tonight.
> I wish you all the best, we’re one step closer, every time I read that someone has done / obtained something I feel so happy for them because I’m sure we’re all hardworking people willing to improve our lives.
> I’m moving to Adelaide this October , if any of you need a hand when you make the big move, please let me know, and if anyone has information of what suburbs are safe and affordable it’s very welcomed. So far, I’ve read that I should avoid Kilburn and Prospect.
> I’ll keep in touch, hope more direct grants are on the way



sure sure Newmoon, I'll definitely bother you a lot when moving to ADL, as YOU would be the pioneer there.......


----------



## Ritzagni

Nars said:


> Thanks for the wishes,,, I cannot to wait to get the grant and arrive... if all goes well I will be there in Adelaide January 2015......first time to OZ..:bolt:


Hey dear, count me in, God be kind, I too am planning to move in January end or Feb first week   ray2:


----------



## Ritzagni

besthar said:


> Hey Friends ...
> 
> Sorry had been away for a lil while ... was in a state of shock for obvious reasons.
> Was reading the posts for couple days ago, thanks for all the wishes.
> 
> Hope many have gotten their grants by now... And I pray many to have it very soon.
> 
> Would be wrapping up things so may not be online as usual...but do feel free to ping me and I will surely revert at the soonest.
> 
> Ensure each of you get your PCC's and Passport Validity sorted out before applying for eVisa.
> Frontload all documents and Target a Direct Grant rather than waiting for a CO to contact you and ask for more documents.
> 
> Wishing each and every one of you the very best of luck ... see you all in OZ. . .
> 
> - Sandesh



God bless Sandesh (Besthar), you are living our dream right in front of us.......... 
do i find my eyes glistening.................?
am so happy for you and for myself as well, as you at the moment personify the much aspired future for all of us.

See you in ADL


----------



## Ritzagni

alifaseeh said:


> Hi - I am very new to this forum and interested in applying under ANZSCO 149211. Any suggestions will be very helpful. Please advice.


1. I hope you'd have gotten the positive assessment of your relevant experience as that is MANDATORY for applying for any state's nomination

2. First of all check at Migration South Australia website, if your occupation is still open, check the lists for all states' websites, for that matter.

3. As soon as the invite comes, apply for visa, pay fees and upload all your documents' notarised/attested scanned copies.

4. Wait for the Grant.

5. Fly 

You may or may not use an agent, but I suggest visit at least 2-3 of the reputed ones in your city at this stage and understand the process from them in detail, ask a hell lot of questions in the first meeting itself, take notes and then may or may not hire one of them

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

alifaseeh said:


> Much appreciated. Is it mandate to have a managerial designation on paper or close related job description will do. Please advice.


Try to write your own job responsibilities letter and then get it on the letter head from the HR of your organisation. Make a nice amalgam of your actual responsibilities listed in your app/. letter/KPI letter with the Detailed occupation description at DIBP/ANZCO website. spend a full day on this letter, it'll be worth it.


----------



## fhameed21

Guys

My visa 190 SA SS is lodged with Immigration Australia. I have changed 2 jobs during this process which are not reflected on my positive ACS skill assessment ( my last on the ACS form is till 30 Nov 2013) and visa application

Shall i bring the updated information on record through some formal form or its not required. 

Kindly guide and advise.

Regards
Fahad


----------



## jaya73

padmakarrao said:


> Yes, they said the same to me. But i pressed on the fact that it should not take so long, i gave instances of people from forum, who do not have agents but were able lodge application in a day, so ideally with professional help i should be able to do it faster et . I wrote a mail every day, and they completed the thing in just 4 working days.
> Write to them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks padmakarrao for the above information.


----------



## Shreyas

besthar said:


> Hey Friends ...
> 
> Sorry had been away for a lil while ... was in a state of shock for obvious reasons.
> Was reading the posts for couple days ago, thanks for all the wishes.
> 
> Hope many have gotten their grants by now... And I pray many to have it very soon.
> 
> Would be wrapping up things so may not be online as usual...but do feel free to ping me and I will surely revert at the soonest.
> 
> Ensure each of you get your PCC's and Passport Validity sorted out before applying for eVisa.
> Frontload all documents and Target a Direct Grant rather than waiting for a CO to contact you and ask for more documents.
> 
> Wishing each and every one of you the very best of luck ... see you all in OZ. . .
> 
> - Sandesh


Congrats  .. Best wishes for your arrangements.

I am also contacted by CO. I would also have gotten direct grant, but I gave my passport for re-issue (as its expiring in September + address change) .. so have to wait few more weeks). I expected this but, couldn't do much about it.


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Hey friends, Our new home Adelaide is choosen as the 5th Best Liveable city in the whole wide world,  - The world's most liveable cities revealed
> 
> Sydney comes a close 7th, ho ho ho


Cheers! An addition to the feel-good factor


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Hey dear, count me in, God be kind, I too am planning to move in January end or Feb first week   ray2:


(Above sentence) x 2 :yo:


----------



## Nars

Ritzagni said:


> Hey dear, count me in, God be kind, I too am planning to move in January end or Feb first week   ray2:


Thx Ritzagni and Shreyas

Great....how lucky we all are to get to know each other before we all start our new life in a new country.... surely, as we plan to land in somewhat similar times.... we can be discovering more as compared to what we can do individually...:grouphug:

The Simplest way to help is just share the best you know...so that people around you focus on other useful things in life....:yo:


----------



## padmakarrao

Nars said:


> Thx Ritzagni and Shreyas
> 
> Great....how lucky we all are to get to know each other before we all start our new life in a new country.... surely, as we plan to land in somewhat similar times.... we can be discovering more as compared to what we can do individually...:grouphug:
> 
> The Simplest way to help is just share the best you know...so that people around you focus on other useful things in life....:yo:


Agreed completely with you. It feels nice to know so many people who will be going to same place and try and explore to build a new life.

We all should form a way to be in touch, as i have seen, as people get their visas they interact lesser on the forum and in any case you cannot exactly chat in this forum.

Regards


----------



## priyankaCT

Newmoon said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you guys: ashhegde, jenritz, jaya73,
> Powergirl, Nars, parvinder_sj, transactor,Shreyas, padmakarrao and of course Ritzagni for cheering me up  Let the party begin!
> I’m pretty sure Parvinder’s on the way and Jenritz, yours too!!
> Nars, I hope they speed up the processing times so you get it sooner than later 
> My agent just sent me the first draft the 14 page document. I’m not sure if I’ll need medicals since I just had them done 3 months ago to get my partner’s student visa.
> Working on PCC from Mexico, but haven’t applied for the Australian one, rumour has it, it takes 3 days to get it, I’ll read about it tonight.
> I wish you all the best, we’re one step closer, every time I read that someone has done / obtained something I feel so happy for them because I’m sure we’re all hardworking people willing to improve our lives.
> I’m moving to Adelaide this October , if any of you need a hand when you make the big move, please let me know, and if anyone has information of what suburbs are safe and affordable it’s very welcomed. So far, I’ve read that I should avoid Kilburn and Prospect.
> I’ll keep in touch, hope more direct grants are on the way


Hi Newmoon, Thanks for offering help. I am sure I would (along few others) need your help while making the BIG move. :cheer2:eace:


----------



## priyankaCT

Ritzagni said:


> Hey friends, Our new home Adelaide is choosen as the 5th Best Liveable city in the whole wide world,  - The world's most liveable cities revealed
> 
> Sydney comes a close 7th, ho ho ho


 :bounce::lalala:


----------



## Mike95

hello guys

i would want to apply on occupational code 225411, technical sales representative
unfortunately only SA sponsors that too on 'special condition' which i am not eligible.
An agent based in Australia informed that this code is always for special category and never opens for overseas migrant.
Is it true?
Kindly help


----------



## Future_ozzy

Mike95 said:


> hello guys
> 
> i would want to apply on occupational code 225411, technical sales representative
> unfortunately only SA sponsors that too on 'special condition' which i am not eligible.
> An agent based in Australia informed that this code is always for special category and never opens for overseas migrant.
> Is it true?
> Kindly help


All the occupations listed in CSOL this year for SA were "high availability" as on 1st July 2014.

The agent is a liar...


----------



## Mike95

Future_ozzy said:


> All the occupations listed in CSOL this year for SA were "high availability" as on 1st July 2014.
> 
> The agent is a liar...


Thanx Future Ozzy

Does it open every July?
I have sent an email to SA immigration asking about their next opening but no reply.
Do you have an idea when it would be refreshed?

Regards
Milind


----------



## jenritz

Hi guys!! So happy to tell u all that I've received the invite early this morning..thanks to all for the wonderful support and best wishes to all of us...let's keep this going!!!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Mike95 said:


> Thanx Future Ozzy
> 
> Does it open every July?
> I have sent an email to SA immigration asking about their next opening but no reply.
> Do you have an idea when it would be refreshed?
> 
> Regards
> Milind


There is no way we can predict which occupation will be in the next year's CSOL.

I have no clue if and when they will refresh that occupation.


----------



## ashhegde

Thanks @shreyas, I finally created my immiaccount and imported my application. I can now track it better!


----------



## ashhegde

Mike95 said:


> hello guys
> 
> i would want to apply on occupational code 225411, technical sales representative
> unfortunately only SA sponsors that too on 'special condition' which i am not eligible.
> An agent based in Australia informed that this code is always for special category and never opens for overseas migrant.
> Is it true?
> Kindly help


Mike, your agent is correct, the occupation code has been in Special Conditions apply category from July 1st itself i.e when the Occupation list for SA was published for yr 2014-15. 

225411	Sales Representative (Industrial Products)	*Special Conditions Apply
1/7/14* IELTS 6.0 in each band	VETASSESS

Special Condition generally mean that you need to be a SA graduate or already working in that occupation in SA, you can find more details here : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ashhegde said:


> Mike, your agent is correct, the occupation code has been in Special Conditions apply category from July 1st itself i.e when the Occupation list for SA was published for yr 2014-15.
> 
> 225411	Sales Representative (Industrial Products)	Special Conditions Apply
> 1/7/14	IELTS 6.0 in each band	VETASSESS
> 
> Special Condition generally mean that you need to be a SA graduate or already working in that occupation in SA, you can find more details here : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


I small correction. 

It started off under High Availibility but went to Special Conditions Apply on same date. 

It was available for state nomination application on 1st July 2014. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## ashhegde

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I small correction.
> 
> It started off under High Availibility but went to Special Conditions Apply on same date.
> 
> It was available for state nomination application on 1st July 2014.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


thanks for the correction deep, either by design or by error, if the ceiling limit went from High to special condition, means that SA had very very very limited occupation ceiling set on this code


----------



## Mike95

ashhegde said:


> Mike, your agent is correct, the occupation code has been in Special Conditions apply category from July 1st itself i.e when the Occupation list for SA was published for yr 2014-15.
> 
> 225411	Sales Representative (Industrial Products)	*Special Conditions Apply
> 1/7/14* IELTS 6.0 in each band	VETASSESS
> 
> Special Condition generally mean that you need to be a SA graduate or already working in that occupation in SA, you can find more details here : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


Thank you so much for you help on this.
I believe i should not file on that criteria.
I am a Mechanical Engineer but my work profile suits Sales Representative (Industrial Products) perfectly. I do not know if Engineers Australia would validate my occupation as Mechanical Engineer.
I would love to have you say on this


----------



## parvinder_sj

I haven't heard any news for invite so far in my case ....should I contact sa since my consultant is not reachable


----------



## jenritz

parvinder_sj said:


> I haven't heard any news for invite so far in my case ....should I contact sa since my consultant is not reachable


Parvinder you should mail them..they respond within a day..pls do that!


----------



## parvinder_sj

jenritz said:


> Parvinder you should mail them..they respond within a day..pls do that!


Thanks jenritz will for the advice


----------



## kevin538

ashhegde said:


> Thanks @shreyas, I finally created my immiaccount and imported my application. I can now track it better!


Hey ashhegde, If we do this any chance agent got to know, any email alert he will get that saying we have imported these data...

@ Shreyas, pls advice


----------



## Newmoon

parvinder_sj said:


> I haven't heard any news for invite so far in my case ....should I contact sa since my consultant is not reachable


Just log in your immi account and if you've got it it should have a flashing button saying apply visa and the status would have changed to invited instead of submitted.

I suppose you were given your EOI details, those are the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## Newmoon

Today my agent told me that it's not advisable to move to Adelaide of the Deparment hasn't finalised my case, but that might me in two or three months , I suppose. Is anybody else in Australia at the moment and in a similar situation?

Seniors have you heard about this before ? 
Please share any info you may have . Thanks in advance


----------



## Powergirl

Newmoon said:


> Today my agent told me that it's not advisable to move to Adelaide of the Deparment hasn't finalised my case, but that might me in two or three months , I suppose. Is anybody else in Australia at the moment and in a similar situation?
> 
> Seniors have you heard about this before ?
> Please share any info you may have . Thanks in advance


Hi newmoon
I would say go with your instinct. Every one has an opinion. Do your research. Are u looking for fast city life? Or slow? So many factors to consider.


----------



## soeid

Is SA's skilled occupation list still being updated in real-time?


----------



## Newmoon

Powergirl said:


> Hi newmoon
> I would say go with your instinct. Every one has an opinion. Do your research. Are u looking for fast city life? Or slow? So many factors to consider.


Hey Powergirl, I like the city and would like to move to Adelaide as soon as my husband is done with his studies, that's in about three weeks but my abgent says it's not advisable to move until the visa is approved but that might tAke longer. I asked him why it is a problem to move there if I'm going to comply with my previous visa( student) and I'm still waiting for his reply.... Will let u know what he says.


----------



## Powergirl

Newmoon said:


> Hey Powergirl, I like the city and would like to move to Adelaide as soon as my husband is done with his studies, that's in about three weeks but my abgent says it's not advisable to move until the visa is approved but that might tAke longer. I asked him why it is a problem to move there if I'm going to comply with my previous visa( student) and I'm still waiting for his reply.... Will let u know what he says.


Ah ok..I misunderstood


----------



## transactor

soeid said:


> Is SA's skilled occupation list still being updated in real-time?


From my observation over the past month or so, it is a live document and it changes as and when they are state planning level changes. I have read the website saying that before, and indeed I have seen occupations change from High Availability to Low Availability over the past month.


----------



## Ritzagni

jenritz said:


> Hi guys!! So happy to tell u all that I've received the invite early this morning..thanks to all for the wonderful support and best wishes to all of us...let's keep this going!!!


Congratulations Jen :clap2:


----------



## ashhegde

Mike95 said:


> Thank you so much for you help on this.
> I believe i should not file on that criteria.
> I am a Mechanical Engineer but my work profile suits Sales Representative (Industrial Products) perfectly. I do not know if Engineers Australia would validate my occupation as Mechanical Engineer.
> I would love to have you say on this


Hi Mike, I had first got my application assessed under ICT Business Analyst, (positively by ACS), when this occupation went into special conditions last year, I had myself reassessed under ICT Project Manager by ACS again positively..

As long as you are able to prove your application under any of the occupation code with valid documentations, I dont think it should be a problem.


----------



## ashhegde

kevin538 said:


> Hey ashhegde, If we do this any chance agent got to know, any email alert he will get that saying we have imported these data...
> 
> @ Shreyas, pls advice


I dont think any notification would go to the agent about we having imported our application 

even then how would it matter?? As I am paying him and not the other way round! and also if I am more interested in the status of my application, I dont expect him to be! 

As long as he is able to do what he needs to do and me keeping the agent on a pedestal its a win for me!:bump2::laugh:


----------



## gary31

Happy and excited , Visa lodged @ Aug 29


----------



## jaya73

jenritz said:


> Hi guys!! So happy to tell u all that I've received the invite early this morning..thanks to all for the wonderful support and best wishes to all of us...let's keep this going!!!


Congrats jenritz.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Happy and excited , Visa lodged @ Aug 29


All the best..Welcome to the queue mate..


----------



## parvinder_sj

Hey all
So happy to inform you there is a change in my signature thanks jenritz for your advise it worked for me ....thanks to every one for all the free flowing and valuable info .......cheers to eachone of you and all the best for future


----------



## Nars

parvinder_sj said:


> Hey all
> So happy to inform you there is a change in my signature thanks jenritz for your advise it worked for me ....thanks to every one for all the free flowing and valuable info .......cheers to eachone of you and all the best for future


Congrats ! yeah....to the last phase now.....


----------



## Nars

jenritz said:


> Hi guys!! So happy to tell u all that I've received the invite early this morning..thanks to all for the wonderful support and best wishes to all of us...let's keep this going!!!


Congrats !!!....good to see you moving to the last phase now..........

Another thing is jenritz applied for SS on 26th of July...he got invited yesterday....so...I guess i may even receive the invite today or by early next week...prayers ON...:hail: Guys I am on the verge of joining the queue of invited ones......:bump2:


----------



## Shreyas

ashhegde said:


> Hi Mike, I had first got my application assessed under ICT Business Analyst, (positively by ACS), when this occupation went into special conditions last year, I had myself reassessed under ICT Project Manager by ACS again positively..
> 
> As long as you are able to prove your application under any of the occupation code with valid documentations, I dont think it should be a problem.


@Mike, I would second what Ashhegde is saying. Check if your duties match with any other occupation. I myself have 2 different ACS assessment. As long as most of your duties are matching, there is no issue.


----------



## Shreyas

Congrats to parvinder_sj and jenritz for invites. All the best for further process.


----------



## parvinder_sj

Nars said:


> Congrats !!!....good to see you moving to the last phase now..........
> 
> Another thing is jenritz applied for SS on 26th of July...he got invited yesterday....so...I guess i may even receive the invite today or by early next week...prayers ON...:hail: Guys I am on the verge of joining the queue of invited ones......:bump2:


You will definitely all the very best. ..nars


----------



## jenritz

Hi!! In my invite letter, it says "you have received an invitation for subclass 190 Sponsored by DMITRE"..has everyone got it like that or anything else?


----------



## Mike95

Shreyas said:


> @Mike, I would second what Ashhegde is saying. Check if your duties match with any other occupation. I myself have 2 different ACS assessment. As long as most of your duties are matching, there is no issue.


Thank you Ashhegde and Shreyas.
There is a close relevance with another occupation 'Engineering Manager' and its status is 'high availability' in many states. I would opt to go with that.
Thank you once again for your kind advice.
Should I go with agent or do it all on own? 
I collected all documents for 'Sales Representative' on my own, since i am owner of my business related to mechanical engineering.


----------



## Mike95

ashhegde said:


> Hi Mike, I had first got my application assessed under ICT Business Analyst, (positively by ACS), when this occupation went into special conditions last year, I had myself reassessed under ICT Project Manager by ACS again positively..
> 
> As long as you are able to prove your application under any of the occupation code with valid documentations, I dont think it should be a problem.


Thank you for your help Ashhedge.
Btw u scored an whooping 8.5 in Speaking (IELTS) very rare to see that.

Super!


----------



## Ritzagni

gary31 said:


> Happy and excited , Visa lodged @ Aug 29


Thats great, Congratulations, welcome to the kataar,


----------



## Ritzagni

parvinder_sj said:


> Hey all
> So happy to inform you there is a change in my signature thanks jenritz for your advise it worked for me ....thanks to every one for all the free flowing and valuable info .......cheers to eachone of you and all the best for future


Congrats Parvinder


----------



## Ritzagni

jenritz said:


> Hi!! In my invite letter, it says "you have received an invitation for subclass 190 Sponsored by DMITRE"..has everyone got it like that or anything else?


DMITRE is your newest MITRA, 

Its the same for everyone


----------



## ashhegde

Mike95 said:


> Thank you for your help Ashhedge.
> Btw u scored an whooping 8.5 in Speaking (IELTS) very rare to see that.
> 
> Super!


Haha that was on first attempt, in order to score a band 8 when i attempted the IELTS the 2nd time I got a 9 in LR and 8.5 in S and a 6.5 in writing!!! guess I can speak impeccably but not quite alright, when it comes to writing!


----------



## parvinder_sj

Can anyone tell me for pcc I can collect or visit psk on behalf of my wife and daughter or I have to take them with me


----------



## Ritzagni

parvinder_sj said:


> Can anyone tell me for pcc I can collect or visit psk on behalf of my wife and daughter or I have to take them with me


I am afraid, EVERY INDIVIDUAL must visit the PSK for PCC, as for passport,


----------



## Ritzagni

Hey all, I was not able to login to my immi account just now on chrome browser, (the site says something about mozilla facing problems).

Guys could you please check and revert, 

Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Dear friends,

any one of you who has not gone through the medicals process as yet but paid the visa fee,

could you please let me know, what is being visible at the "organising your health" link?

As earlier my link was something else, now what is being displayed is:
"
Meeting the health requirement

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

I need to understand that, does Meeting the health requirement means that I have cleared the medical and meeting the criteria? OR its just the system upgrade.

Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> any one of you who has not gone through the medicals process as yet but paid the visa fee,
> 
> could you please let me know, what is being visible at the "organising your health" link?
> 
> As earlier my link was something else, now what is being displayed is:
> "
> Meeting the health requirement
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> I need to understand that, does Meeting the health requirement means that I have cleared the medical and meeting the criteria? OR its just the system upgrade.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


Hi, 

It just means that the medicals have been uploaded to the DIBP systems from doctors clinic. 

If there are any anomalies then CO will contact you and may be refer to MEDICAL OFFICER OF COMMONWEALTH. If everything is fine then medicals will be auto cleared. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Hey all, I was not able to login to my immi account just now on chrome browser, (the site says something about mozilla facing problems).
> 
> Guys could you please check and revert,
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


I just checked with Chrome (36) and Firefox (31). I was able to login without a hustle. They've mentioned problems on Firefox 30.0 specifically, are you using one?


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> any one of you who has not gone through the medicals process as yet but paid the visa fee,
> 
> could you please let me know, what is being visible at the "organising your health" link?
> 
> As earlier my link was something else, now what is being displayed is:
> "
> Meeting the health requirement
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> I need to understand that, does Meeting the health requirement means that I have cleared the medical and meeting the criteria? OR its just the system upgrade.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


Well, I also had same message after system upgrade. But CO only asked for PCC, my new passport and form 1221. So I guess medical results were all ok!
So I really don't know what you should interpret from that message


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> I just checked with Chrome (36) and Firefox (31). I was able to login without a hustle. They've mentioned problems on Firefox 30.0 specifically, are you using one?


I got through via internet explorer,


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> Well, I also had same message after system upgrade. But CO only asked for PCC, my new passport and form 1221. So I guess medical results were all ok!
> So I really don't know what you should interpret from that message


But I guess, you DID frontload the PCC etc.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## jaya73

parvinder_sj said:


> Can anyone tell me for pcc I can collect or visit psk on behalf of my wife and daughter or I have to take them with me


No Parvinder, each one has to go to psk for their PCC. Moreover they take individual photo. Pcc is not required for children.


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> But I guess, you DID frontload the PCC etc.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


I uploaded medical, not PCC. My passport is under re-issue process. So the timings overlapped for me . So I have to wait a couple more weeks to reply to them.
Very weird feeling knowing that I could have got grant :tsk:


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> I uploaded medical, not PCC. My passport is under re-issue process. So the timings overlapped for me . So I have to wait a couple more weeks to reply to them.
> Very weird feeling knowing that I could have got grant :tsk:


I can completely understand the frustration :frusty:


----------



## padmakarrao

jenritz said:


> Hi guys!! So happy to tell u all that I've received the invite early this morning..thanks to all for the wonderful support and best wishes to all of us...let's keep this going!!!


Congrats Jenritz. Happy for you. Now get the rest of processes completed soon

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## priyankaCT

Hi Friends,
my agent (Opulentus) told me that form 1221 is not required till CO ask for it, but as advised by most of the people here, I understand that it is better to upload it before CO ask for it. My queries:

1). Only my husand needs to fill this form? I can't see this on my required documents.

2). this form can be filled electronically also (and signed after filling and printing), but the form states that that fill with a pen. So, should I fill the entie form with pen and not electronically?

3). Need some advice on Q17: 'what is the general purpose of your journey/ further stay?' Should I write, Immigration?
Q19: Intended date of departure: Should I write 'Not Applicable'?
Q20 (intended stopovers), 
Q 21 (proposed onward location after departure from Australia)
Q43, Q44: Do I need to write a summary/ essay kind of thing here?

Ah, a lot of questions to ask!:bowl:

Thanks!


----------



## humtum

Can someone help me to know how to get hap id for medical?


----------



## msdaus

humtum said:


> Can someone help me to know how to get hap id for medical?


Log in the immiAccount-->click on "Organize your health"-->fill up the form-->submit it-->you will get the HAP ID


----------



## jaya73

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Friends,
> my agent (Opulentus) told me that form 1221 is not required till CO ask for it, but as advised by most of the people here, I understand that it is better to upload it before CO ask for it. My queries:
> 
> 1). Only my husand needs to fill this form? I can't see this on my required documents.
> 
> 2). this form can be filled electronically also (and signed after filling and printing), but the form states that that fill with a pen. So, should I fill the entie form with pen and not electronically?
> 
> 3). Need some advice on Q17: 'what is the general purpose of your journey/ further stay?' Should I write, Immigration?
> Q19: Intended date of departure: Should I write 'Not Applicable'?
> Q20 (intended stopovers),
> Q 21 (proposed onward location after departure from Australia)
> Q43, Q44: Do I need to write a summary/ essay kind of thing here?
> 
> Ah, a lot of questions to ask!:bowl:
> 
> Thanks!


Hi priyankaCT, My Agent is also Opulentus and they told the same thing to me too. I don't know whether form1221 is necessary or not.


----------



## priyankaCT

jaya73 said:


> Hi priyankaCT, My Agent is also Opulentus and they told the same thing to me too. I don't know whether form1221 is necessary or not.


Hi Jaya,
I think as many people here adviced, its better to upload it then to wait for CO. I am thinking of uploading it even if agent does not want. Afterall, its our life changing thing. 
Would like to know your views on this.


----------



## jaya73

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Jaya,
> I think as many people here adviced, its better to upload it then to wait for CO. I am thinking of uploading it even if agent does not want. Afterall, its our life changing thing.
> Would like to know your views on this.


Very true Priyanka, I will also keep the form ready to upload. Can Padmakaro give us some suggestion on this as you have also taken the service of Opulentus.


----------



## Ritzagni

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Friends,
> my agent (Opulentus) told me that form 1221 is not required till CO ask for it, but as advised by most of the people here, I understand that it is better to upload it before CO ask for it. My queries:
> 
> 1). Only my husand needs to fill this form? I can't see this on my required documents.
> 
> 2). this form can be filled electronically also (and signed after filling and printing), but the form states that that fill with a pen. So, should I fill the entie form with pen and not electronically?
> 
> 3). Need some advice on Q17: 'what is the general purpose of your journey/ further stay?' Should I write, Immigration?
> Q19: Intended date of departure: Should I write 'Not Applicable'?
> Q20 (intended stopovers),
> Q 21 (proposed onward location after departure from Australia)
> Q43, Q44: Do I need to write a summary/ essay kind of thing here?
> 
> Ah, a lot of questions to ask!:bowl:
> 
> Thanks!


Form 1221 is necessary for the dependent (secondary applicant) and form 80 is for primary applicant


----------



## besthar

Ritzagni said:


> Form 1221 is necessary for the dependent (secondary applicant) and form 80 is for primary applicant


That's incorrect...

Form80 Can be filled for both Primary and Dependents (>16 years) ... 

Form 1221 is not really required if you've already submitted Form80.

Good luck.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Friends,
> my agent (Opulentus) told me that form 1221 is not required till CO ask for it, but as advised by most of the people here, I understand that it is better to upload it before CO ask for it. My queries:
> 
> 1). Only my husand needs to fill this form? I can't see this on my required documents.
> 
> 2). this form can be filled electronically also (and signed after filling and printing), but the form states that that fill with a pen. So, should I fill the entie form with pen and not electronically?
> 
> 3). Need some advice on Q17: 'what is the general purpose of your journey/ further stay?' Should I write, Immigration?
> Q19: Intended date of departure: Should I write 'Not Applicable'?
> Q20 (intended stopovers),
> Q 21 (proposed onward location after departure from Australia)
> Q43, Q44: Do I need to write a summary/ essay kind of thing here?
> 
> Ah, a lot of questions to ask!:bowl:
> 
> Thanks!


Q1) I've already answered

Q2) Pen or Electronically either ways is fine. (I filled electronically)

Q3) 
17...Write Immigration

19... You can leave it blank or Either put some tentative date it wouldn't matter. I had put Oct 5th (I suspect that's the reason I got a early Grant). 

20... You can put either Singapore or Malaysia or Maybe leave blank.

21... Leave Blank

44... Wonderful Country, Climate, Transit System, Education , Quality of life etc - Use the above few words and Draft a 2 liner.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

Agree that if form 80 is filled for both applicants form 1221 is not required for secondary applicant .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

besthar said:


> That's incorrect...
> 
> Form80 Can be filled for both Primary and Dependents (>16 years) ...
> 
> Form 1221 is not really required if you've already submitted Form80.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum



Here the question is not what CAN or CAN't be filled, there are n number of forms, not all are suggested for everybody. 

On the immi account there is a list of suggested document heads for primary applicant, secondary applicant and secondary applicant children. It is only under the primary applicant there is a link (just below health link), saying "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" which if clicked says "_Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department._"

Under secondary applicant name one of the suggested documents is "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form". Form 80 is ABSENT here in recommended documents.

If one observe both the forms, form 1221 is similar to form 80 but with much lesser details/pages to fill, SO YES, if one wants to one can fill up form 80 and ignore the recommended form 1221 for secondary applicant, as form 80 would cover all the details asked in form 1221.

I hope I've not wasted people's time with such a long boring post.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Shreyas

Just to share my experience - We had filled all the information in form 80 at the time of application and CO requested Form 1221 under my wife's section along with our PCCs. 
So I guess sometimes it depends on CO ! 
Anyways, who would mind filling one more boring form for a good cause


----------



## humtum

msdaus said:


> log in the immiaccount-->click on "organize your health"-->fill up the form-->submit it-->you will get the hap id :d


thanks alot dear.


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Here the question is not what CAN or CAN't be filled, there are n number of forms, not all are suggested for everybody.
> 
> On the immi account there is a list of suggested document heads for primary applicant, secondary applicant and secondary applicant children. It is only under the primary applicant there is a link (just below health link), saying "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" which if clicked says "_Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department._"
> 
> Under secondary applicant name one of the suggested documents is "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form". Form 80 is ABSENT here in recommended documents.
> 
> If one observe both the forms, form 1221 is similar to form 80 but with much lesser details/pages to fill, SO YES, if one wants to one can fill up form 80 and ignore the recommended form 1221 for secondary applicant, as form 80 would cover all the details asked in form 1221.
> 
> I hope I've not wasted people's time with such a long boring post.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz



I was just looking for the same info. Today I uploaded form 80 for myself and my wife. And now the "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" link appeared. Form 80 is asked for both of us. This is something peculiar, the link appear after I submit Form 80 not before that. 

Now I have a question. Will this link be disappeared once they satisfied with the form 80?


----------



## ashhegde

Is anyone else having issues logging into Immiaccount??


----------



## Future_ozzy

It was too slow when I checked couple of hours back,not sure how it's responding now..some technical glitch ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashhegde

Future_ozzy said:


> It was too slow when I checked couple of hours back,not sure how it's responding now..some technical glitch ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Am getting the fatal error now lol :hippie:


----------



## kevin538

Guys it would be great help if you could advice on the below query. 

Is it mandatory that we have to inform DIBP in case of job change after the visa lodgment.
What would be the consequence if we inform & not informing. 

Thanks..


----------



## fhameed21

ashhegde said:


> Am getting the fatal error now lol :hippie:



Yes there were technical glitches. i experienced it too.

Try now


----------



## fhameed21

Guys

Has any body on this forum got police check clearance from Singapore.

I lived in Singapore on job employment pass visa for 19 months in the past. Now for the last 1 year i'm working in Karachi Pakistan. 

How would i arrange for a police in this case. Any body got experience. 

I'm in the process of uploading docs. Pakistan police check i should some day next week and would be scheduling health check up.


----------



## Future_ozzy

kevin538 said:


> Guys it would be great help if you could advice on the below query.
> 
> Is it mandatory that we have to inform DIBP in case of job change after the visa lodgment.
> What would be the consequence if we inform & not informing.
> 
> Thanks..


If the job change will have any implication on your points maybe yes otherwise not required.

Others can pitch in if they think otherwise .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## jenritz

Hi...im in a muddle...my passport expires in 6 months, 2weeks ago I applied for renewal but like an idiot ive applied on normal...and ive got address change as well...can I visit the psk n change to tatkaal now, before my scheduled appointment? Pls advice.


----------



## ashhegde

jenritz said:


> Hi...im in a muddle...my passport expires in 6 months, 2weeks ago I applied for renewal but like an idiot ive applied on normal...and ive got address change as well...can I visit the psk n change to tatkaal now, before my scheduled appointment? Pls advice.


yes you will need to walk in to your PSK and meet the APO, requesting them to change it to tatkaal, but remember to carry the additional annexures (check the PSK required documents weblink) while applying for the tatkaal - it will save you from going on multiple visits. You will also be asked to provide a letter explaining the urgency of tatkaal passport. The APO may also ask you to have the Police verification done prior processing your tatkaal application

Passport Seva Services | Passport Seva Questions | Passport Doubts - refer to q75


----------



## jenritz

ashhegde said:


> yes you will need to walk in to your PSK and meet the APO, requesting them to change it to tatkaal, but remember to carry the additional annexures (check the PSK required documents weblink) while applying for the tatkaal - it will save you from going on multiple visits. You will also be asked to provide a letter explaining the urgency of tatkaal passport. The APO may also ask you to have the Police verification done prior processing your tatkaal application
> 
> Passport Seva Services | Passport Seva Questions | Passport Doubts - refer to q75




Thanks a ton ash!!


----------



## jenritz

jenritz said:


> Thanks a ton ash!!


Ashhegde...how would I have to do the police verification prior...the psk has to do it right? Or u mean I should go to my local police n ask for it?? Thanks


----------



## parvinder_sj

Should I fix appointment for pcc or just fill form and visit psk directly.....we have 6 year daughter should we apply for pcc for her as well


----------



## Future_ozzy

PCC is not required for a 6 year old.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## parvinder_sj

Future_ozzy said:


> PCC is not required for a 6 year old.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the information. ..


----------



## Shreyas

jenritz said:


> Hi...im in a muddle...my passport expires in 6 months, 2weeks ago I applied for renewal but like an idiot ive applied on normal...and ive got address change as well...can I visit the psk n change to tatkaal now, before my scheduled appointment? Pls advice.


From your signature i can see that you have not lodged your visa application. After you do that you will be waiting for over a month, as per the trend i see from last year. Re-issue of your passport should be done in around month with new address change. If there is address change only and not name change, re-issue will take place on post-varification bases. Meaning, after you are done at psk, they will print and dispatch your passport by within 2 weeks. And police verification will happen in a week after that. 
PCC appointments don't have longer queue like passport. You generally get appointment next day itself. Since your address would have been changed in new passport in previous week only, you will get PCC on the same day. 
My point is why do you want to change your application to Tatkal which would probably require approval of 1-2 PSI and other hustles, when you can get both passport and PCC before/ around your CO may contact you! It would hardly be a difference of a week or a couple. 
Just my point of view. 

PS - I gave my passport for reissue after I lodged application as it would expire this September and for address change. My appointment was in 20 Aug. I have received SMS yesterday that my new passport with number xyz is dispatched. I will have police verification next week most probably and will get PCC 2-3 days after that. 
CO has already asked for my new passport and PCC on 4 days back. 
So, No you are not in muddle, at-least in far better position than myself. I could have gotten grant already! Also, you're not an idiot  .. You are just being hard on yourself. All you need to do is take a chill pill 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jenritz

Shreyas said:


> From your signature i can see that you have not lodged your visa application. After you do that you will be waiting for over a month, as per the trend i see from last year. Re-issue of your passport should be done in around month with new address change. If there is address change only and not name change, re-issue will take place on post-varification bases. Meaning, after you are done at psk, they will print and dispatch your passport by within 2 weeks. And police verification will happen in a week after that.
> PCC appointments don't have longer queue like passport. You generally get appointment next day itself. Since your address would have been changed in new passport in previous week only, you will get PCC on the same day.
> My point is why do you want to change your application to Tatkal which would probably require approval of 1-2 PSI and other hustles, when you can get both passport and PCC before/ around your CO may contact you! It would hardly be a difference of a week or a couple.
> Just my point of view.
> 
> PS - I gave my passport for reissue after I lodged application as it would expire this September and for address change. My appointment was in 20 Aug. I have received SMS yesterday that my new passport with number xyz is dispatched. I will have police verification next week most probably and will get PCC 2-3 days after that.
> CO has already asked for my new passport and PCC on 4 days back.
> So, No you are not in muddle, at-least in far better position than myself. I could have gotten grant already! Also, you're not an idiot  .. You are just being hard on yourself. All you need to do is take a chill pill
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Thanks for that shreyas..so in ur immi account u put your current passport details and lodged visa?? And then u informed ur co when allocated that u had a reissue?? 
And u did ur medicals with current passport details? How do you inform dibp of New passport?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> From your signature i can see that you have not lodged your visa application. After you do that you will be waiting for over a month, as per the trend i see from last year. Re-issue of your passport should be done in around month with new address change. If there is address change only and not name change, re-issue will take place on post-varification bases. Meaning, after you are done at psk, they will print and dispatch your passport by within 2 weeks. And police verification will happen in a week after that.
> PCC appointments don't have longer queue like passport. You generally get appointment next day itself. Since your address would have been changed in new passport in previous week only, you will get PCC on the same day.
> My point is why do you want to change your application to Tatkal which would probably require approval of 1-2 PSI and other hustles, when you can get both passport and PCC before/ around your CO may contact you! It would hardly be a difference of a week or a couple.
> Just my point of view.
> 
> PS - I gave my passport for reissue after I lodged application as it would expire this September and for address change. My appointment was in 20 Aug. I have received SMS yesterday that my new passport with number xyz is dispatched. I will have police verification next week most probably and will get PCC 2-3 days after that.
> CO has already asked for my new passport and PCC on 4 days back.
> So, No you are not in muddle, at-least in far better position than myself. I could have gotten grant already! Also, you're not an idiot  .. You are just being hard on yourself. All you need to do is take a chill pill
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Awesome detailed reply, just out of curiosity, the passport number doesn't change after renewal, right?

Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## jenritz

Ritzagni said:


> Awesome detailed reply, just out of curiosity, the passport number doesn't change after renewal, right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


Nope Ritz, it does change after renewal too


----------



## Future_ozzy

Ritzagni said:


> Awesome detailed reply, just out of curiosity, the passport number doesn't change after renewal, right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


The passport number will change post renewal.

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/faqServicesAvailable

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gary31

Hey guyz, any idea how to save data while filling up form 80, it does not allow to save 

Plz help


----------



## Shreyas

jenritz said:


> Thanks for that shreyas..so in ur immi account u put your current passport details and lodged visa?? And then u informed ur co when allocated that u had a reissue??
> And u did ur medicals with current passport details? How do you inform dibp of New passport?
> Thanks for your help


Yes, My visa application is lodged with my current (Not current anymore as it gets Cancelled stamp once you visit PSK for re-issue). I did my medicals as well with the same passport and then I initiated re-issue.
We have to fill form 929 (changes in personal details like passport, address etc). I have filled that already except the new passport number.
When I will get my new passport (today or tomorrow via speed post, as I got sms of it being dispatched on Saturday evening), I will fill new passport number and issue/expiry details in the form 929.

We have to send original scanned copy of new passport along with form 929. I will send everything together once I get my PCC.


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Awesome detailed reply, just out of curiosity, the passport number doesn't change after renewal, right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ritz


Yeap buddy, it changes and you get new number with whatever current letter sequence is going along with fresh 10 years validity.

But it does not matter as they can see expiry date in my old passport and issue date in my new passport. They will associate it as everything (ACS, IELTS, VISA Application, Medicals) had my old passport number. 

It's quite normal, just less frequent, case and that is why they have this form 929 to inform them about change of personal details.

Any news from CO to ask PCC from you yet?


----------



## T77

To apply for a 190 state nomination in the SA website , Is it mandatory to have your occupation listed in the SA State Nominated Occupation Lists?


----------



## msdaus

T77 said:


> To apply for a 190 state nomination in the SA website , Is it mandatory to have your occupation listed in the SA State Nominated Occupation Lists?


Yes and the occupation should be in "high/medium/low availability" stage. If it is in "Special Condition" stage then you need to fulfill those conditions.


----------



## priyankaCT

Ritzagni said:


> Form 1221 is necessary for the dependent (secondary applicant) and form 80 is for primary applicant


Hi Ritzagni, besthar and all experts!

Thanks. I have uploaded form 1221 for my husband. But I could not see any form 80 for me or for my husband. there is no link after health examination link. 

Does it appear after sometime?


----------



## msdaus

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Ritzagni, besthar and all experts!
> 
> Thanks. I have uploaded form 1221 for my husband. But I could not see any form 80 for me or for my husband. there is no link after health examination link.
> 
> Does it appear after sometime?


They asked (actually i saw after i clicked on immi link) form 80 for both of us(me and my wife). In my case, this link appear after I uploaded form 80  and it is still there (I uploaded those on 30-Aug-2014).


----------



## Future_ozzy

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Ritzagni, besthar and all experts!
> 
> Thanks. I have uploaded form 1221 for my husband. But I could not see any form 80 for me or for my husband. there is no link after health examination link.
> 
> Does it appear after sometime?


Just download form 80 from immigration website fill with pen or online and attach it..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## priyankaCT

Shreyas said:


> Yeap buddy, it changes and you get new number with whatever current letter sequence is going along with fresh 10 years validity.
> 
> But it does not matter as they can see expiry date in my old passport and issue date in my new passport. They will associate it as everything (ACS, IELTS, VISA Application, Medicals) had my old passport number.
> 
> It's quite normal, just less frequent, case and that is why they have this form 929 to inform them about change of personal details.
> 
> Any news from CO to ask PCC from you yet?


Hi Shreyas,
Thanks for the information. I will also need to re-issue my passport as I exhausted all pages in my passport. NO changes! 
How much time will it take to get the new passport? under normal and tatkal scheme. Do you have any idea. I tried to find out it on passport website, but couldn't.


----------



## parvinder_sj

Guys what about the job position in south Australia is there someone who have organised job before hand. ...or trying from consultant in Mumbai. ......many consultant claim they would help to get a job. .....any idea about the n u minimum pay there?


----------



## priyankaCT

Future_ozzy said:


> Just download form 80 from immigration website fill with pen or online and attach it..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi msdaus and future_ozzy,

Thanks for the replies. I got ths information on Australian immigration site:

Statutory declarations

As part of the character assessment, you might be asked to complete a Character Statutory Declaration (34KB PDF file).

In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
•Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).

If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required. 

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.

I am confused if I should wait or frontload this form for both me and my spouse.


----------



## Newmoon

Quick update guys 
My agent said moving to Adelaide before being granted a visa doesn't affect the outcome so we are moving the second week of October.
He sent me the drafts and I checked that everything was correctly filled and spelled. I finally lodge my visa on the 29th and got my mexican PCC on the same day, it's been translated at the moment. 
As we had our medicals done less than 3 months ago, we just entered our previous HAP ID and we'll wait to CO's opinion. Our 3month baby may have to get medicals but I'm not sure it'll be necessary since while applying for the student visa the CO said they aren't done on babies of less than 6 months. We'll just have to wait.
I applied for the Australian Federal Police Check early this morning and might get the paper by Friday ..... so now we just sit and wait to be assigned CO and hope he gives us a direct grant :fingerscrossed: ray: 
I'm glad to see everybody is moving forward and are a step closer to gettng their visas.

Ritz please add me to the group, I'd love to keep in touch and help if I can


----------



## Shreyas

priyankaCT said:


> Hi Shreyas,
> Thanks for the information. I will also need to re-issue my passport as I exhausted all pages in my passport. NO changes!
> How much time will it take to get the new passport? under normal and tatkal scheme. Do you have any idea. I tried to find out it on passport website, but couldn't.


Yeah there aren't timelines that they rigidly follow because it all depends on the number of applications received by particular center.
Since you don't have any changes in your passport, all they need to do is print, sign, laminate and dispatch to your address, and should be done in 2-3 weeks. In my case I had address change, but I will get my passport exactly in 2 weeks (police verification will happen later). So my assumption would be that you should get it max in a month.
You can choose to finish all the visa process and then apply for re-issue and when you get new passport you can fill up form 929 and inform them!


----------



## Nars

parvinder_sj said:


> Guys what about the job position in south Australia is there someone who have organised job before hand. ...or trying from consultant in Mumbai. ......many consultant claim they would help to get a job. .....any idea about the n u minimum pay there?



Hi, parvinder_sj all others who plan to land soon,

I contacted some of the placement agencies in this regard, who "claim" that they had jobs in australia/canada and discovered them to be simply migration agents.....

However, u can try below as suggested by some of the people i know....

1. Upload your profile and resume on the popular job search engines (seek, indeed etc.) used locally 
2. Apply directly to the targeted companies if you know 
3. Get in touch with some of the genuine job consultants like (Jerry Varghese, G. Gheewala)
4. Search jobs after you land in Oz.

You MUST take care of the below must points...

1. DO the above only when you are about to land in australia, a month or 2 in advance is sufficient, but if you do it before.....u simply give a signal to the employers that you do not seem to be serious about moving to australia. This also justifies the fact that the the citizens and PR residing there are top priorities while others who are not living in australia are not the government liability till they actually arrive. An employer has to clearly demonstrate the reason for choosing a person who has not yet landed over the existing people.

2. SPECIFICALLY mention in cover letters/remarks what stage you are in terms of PR/Work permits/Registration or certification (in case your occupation requires you to before you join a company)

3. Remember, any of the steps might have a job in offer for you...so try to get through all the steps, who knows u are lucky...

Hope this helps all....:israel:


----------



## Addy11

quick question about frontloading the documents after lodging eVisa:

i looked up the dibp website and it says here (Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist) that "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."

Could you please let me know where it says color scan is OK without certified copy?


----------



## parvinder_sj

T77 said:


> To apply for a 190 state nomination in the SA website , Is it mandatory to have your occupation listed in the SA State Nominated Occupation Lists?


Yes dear


----------



## Powergirl

Guys - Crucibond got a CO allocated! See visa tracker... 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## Nishbhar

Powergirl said:


> Guys - Crucibond got a CO allocated! See visa tracker...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


He is an onshore applicant.. they generally get a CO faster than offshore applicants.


----------



## Powergirl

Nishbhar said:


> He is an onshore applicant.. they generally get a CO faster than offshore applicants.


Yup I know...what I meant is that it's nice to see a familiar name progressing..


----------



## msdaus

Powergirl said:


> Guys - Crucibond got a CO allocated! See visa tracker...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


He/She is an onshore applicant.


----------



## parvinder_sj

Does in addition to invitation mail we also get physical letter from sa immigration and onlyafter that we can apply for visa


----------



## msdaus

parvinder_sj said:


> Does in addition to invitation mail we also get physical letter from sa immigration and onlyafter that we can apply for visa


No, SA do not send any physical letter and only invitation is enough to lodge an eVisa.


----------



## Addy11

anyone?



Addy11 said:


> quick question about frontloading the documents after lodging eVisa:
> 
> i looked up the dibp website and it says here (Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist) that "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."
> 
> Could you please let me know where it says color scan is OK without certified copy?


----------



## msdaus

Addy11 said:


> anyone?


Color scan is OK.


----------



## Addy11

Does it say that anywhere? just to be sure 



msdaus said:


> Color scan is OK.


----------



## msdaus

Addy11 said:


> Does it say that anywhere? just to be sure


You can read the following link, however it will not give you exact info.

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist


----------



## Ritzagni

gary31 said:


> Hey guyz, any idea how to save data while filling up form 80, it does not allow to save
> 
> Plz help


I had the same problem, Downloaded latest version of adobe, it then allowed to save. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> Yeap buddy, it changes and you get new number with whatever current letter sequence is going along with fresh 10 years validity.
> 
> But it does not matter as they can see expiry date in my old passport and issue date in my new passport. They will associate it as everything (ACS, IELTS, VISA Application, Medicals) had my old passport number.
> 
> It's quite normal, just less frequent, case and that is why they have this form 929 to inform them about change of personal details.
> 
> Any news from CO to ask PCC from you yet?


No buddy, however I am bracing myself for the direct grant, am quite optimistic about. :roll:


----------



## Ritzagni

parvinder_sj said:


> Guys what about the job position in south Australia is there someone who have organised job before hand. ...or trying from consultant in Mumbai. ......many consultant claim they would help to get a job. .....any idea about the n u minimum pay there?


Hi Parvinder,

AFAIK, landing a job while you are offshore is rare, if not totally impossible. There are a few consultants who claim to arrange interviews with potential employers while you are in your respective country however I haven't personally seen any success in my circle of OZ aspirants.

Minimum wages for a Casual worker in SA is $21.46/ hr.
For details refer: http://www.safework.sa.gov.au/uploaded_files/Minimum%20Wage%20Rate%20Sheet_July_2014.pdf

Cheers,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

priyankaCT said:


> Hi msdaus and future_ozzy,
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I got ths information on Australian immigration site:
> 
> Statutory declarations
> 
> As part of the character assessment, you might be asked to complete a Character Statutory Declaration (34KB PDF file).
> 
> In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
> •Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).
> 
> If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.
> 
> If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.
> 
> I am confused if I should wait or frontload this form for both me and my spouse.


I have frontloaded it and I guess most of the fellow applicants from South Asia have too, as it has been asked invariably for the past some time from applicants from these "high risk" countries.

Its your personal choice, you can always keep these ready and wait till the CO asks for it. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Does it say that anywhere? just to be sure


IMO, why take risk, please get it notarised from outside of any public court in India.

They take anything betwee. Rs, 10 to 20 per page notarised with something like "Valid in India & Abroad" and other usual stamps.

What would you loose a couple thousand Rupees, but you can relax about the apparent authenticity of your documents to the CO.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## parvinder_sj

msdaus said:


> No, SA do not send any physical letter and only invitation is enough to lodge an eVisa.


But my consultant is confirming dat he is waiting for letter to come as so far only mail has come


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> No buddy, however I am bracing myself for the direct grant, am quite optimistic about. :roll:


Oh, I thought you might not have frontloaded PCC because your signature doesn't mention that!  You have a chance to get grant without delay then.


----------



## maq_qatar

Addy11 said:


> Does it say that anywhere? just to be sure


I don't know if its mention somewhere or not but when i received first communication from my CO it was mentioned in his email that they do accept orignal color scan copy and i submitted 90% of the docs without attestation.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

parvinder_sj said:


> But my consultant is confirming dat he is waiting for letter to come as so far only mail has come


Agents are always providing misleading information. Check SA site for complete process.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Powergirl

maq_qatar said:


> I don't know if its mention somewhere or not but when i received first communication from my CO it was mentioned in his email that they do accept orignal color scan copy and i submitted 90% of the docs without attestation.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Yes my agent told me the same.


----------



## Powergirl

parvinder_sj said:


> But my consultant is confirming dat he is waiting for letter to come as so far only mail has come



Hi Parvinder... as far as I know - we get the letter through mail and that's all.


----------



## besthar

Powergirl said:


> Hi Parvinder... as far as I know - we get the letter through mail and that's all.


And you can also download the same thru your immi account ...

PowerGirl - That's quite a cheesy username you've chosen ... Fellow members should be wary of you.


----------



## Powergirl

besthar said:


> And you can also download the same thru your immi account ..
> 
> PowerGirl - That's quite a cheesy username you've chosen ... Fellow members should be wary of you.:lol::lol::lol:



What's cheesy about it????


----------



## Nars

For those who still look forward to the SA-SS and Invitations, the processing times page has just got updated today saying the average processing times still unchanged as 5 weeks and they are processing application submitted on July 29th 2014. Please see https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ritzagni

Nars said:


> For those who still look forward to the SA-SS and Invitations, the processing times page has just got updated today saying the average processing times still unchanged as 5 weeks and they are processing application submitted on July 29th 2014. Please see https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times
> :fingerscrossed:


So Nars, buy that crate, order buckets from KFC, and be ready, 

Any time now, any time now


----------



## Nars

Ritzagni said:


> So Nars, buy that crate, order buckets from KFC, and be ready,
> 
> Any time now, any time now


Surely...just a small change... i would rather buy desi sweets... its festive season in my city...and I am a vegetarian....


----------



## vinaayaks8

Hi Guys,

I'm relatively new to expat forum , so not entirely sure if this is the right thread for some q's i had 

So, i have applied for VISA 190 , Sate sponsorship for South Australia on the 2nd of July and still awaiting any sort of reply from the immigration department.

Now , i have a good job prospect in hand at the moment, so was wondering if i change jobs now, when i have already applied for my Visa, is it going to hamper the process in any way, as in can it cause delays to the Visa process.

And will i have to separately notify the Immigration department, with regards to the job change if if i do actually switch jobs now.

Hoping to get some answers as i currently find myself in a dilemma with regards to this.

Thanks..


----------



## Kingslayer

Got my PCC and Meds done yesterday 
I got my PCC yesterday itself. Spouse's PCC is on hold since they referred it to physical police verification. Meds results will get uploaded in a week.


----------



## Ritzagni

Kingslayer said:


> Got my PCC and Meds done yesterday
> I got my PCC yesterday itself. Spouse's PCC is on hold since they referred it to physical police verification. Meds results will get uploaded in a week.


Welcome back Slayer, so you've been busy preparing for the last lap,


----------



## Kingslayer

Ritzagni said:


> Welcome back Slayer, so you've been busy preparing for the last lap,


Hi Ritz !! 
Yes, last few days have been extremely tiring. By end of this week, I would have uploaded every damn document and then all I have to do is wait !


----------



## msdaus

Hi, Ritz. Waiting to know about your grant. You know why?  I applied on the next day  though I yet not upload my wife IELTS TRF.


----------



## Ritzagni

vinaayaks8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm relatively new to expat forum , so not entirely sure if this is the right thread for some q's i had
> 
> So, i have applied for VISA 190 , Sate sponsorship for South Australia on the 2nd of July and still awaiting any sort of reply from the immigration department.
> 
> Now , i have a good job prospect in hand at the moment, so was wondering if i change jobs now, when i have already applied for my Visa, is it going to hamper the process in any way, as in can it cause delays to the Visa process.
> 
> And will i have to separately notify the Immigration department, with regards to the job change if if i do actually switch jobs now.
> 
> Hoping to get some answers as i currently find myself in a dilemma with regards to this.
> 
> Thanks..


I am assuming that you have got invited after a SA state sponsorship and lodged visa 190 on 2nd July. 

AFAIK job change at this stage, would not have any impact on your visa prospects, as you would have got your skill assessment at least a few months back, and you would not be claiming any points for any job you've been doing post positive assessment. 

Anyways, as per the current trend, most of the June visa applications (190) have been assigned CO teams and many have got grants also. Your grant is on its way.

For more comprehensive details You may visit the Expatforum thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines.html

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Nars

Nars said:


> Surely...just a small change... i would rather buy desi sweets... its festive season in my city...and I am a vegetarian....




Dear Ritzagni and all the well wishers....I got the invitation and SA-SS grant........some time back.... Lovely feeling..........:director::dance: 

time to next step now....:bolt:


yes...man its kind of nice to see the invitation letter......


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> Hi, Ritz. Waiting to know about your grant. You know why?  I applied on the next day  though I yet not upload my wife IELTS TRF.



May both of us get the grant very soon,


----------



## parvinder_sj

Powergirl said:


> Hi Parvinder... as far as I know - we get the letter through mail and that's all.


Thanks besthar, powergirl and maq qatar. .....i dont understand why the hell agent has lie when we are their fee anyway will check for dat. .....should I initiate pcc or should I wait for consultant to confirm he said most likely he would get the letter by 4 sept


----------



## Ritzagni

Nars said:


> Dear Ritzagni and all the well wishers....I got the invitation and SA-SS grant........some time back.... Lovely feeling..........:director::dance: time to next step now....:bolt:
> 
> 
> yes...man its kind of nice to see the invitation letter......


AWESOME, AWESOME, look i have told you, send a 2 kg. dabba of modaks to me, shall send you my address,


----------



## Ritzagni

parvinder_sj said:


> Thanks besthar, powergirl and maq qatar. .....i dont understand why the hell agent has lie when we are their fee anyway will check for dat. .....should I initiate pcc or should I wait for consultant to confirm he said most likely he would get the letter by 4 sept


Off course go ahead for PCC for all above 16 yrs. members of the family.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> May both of us get the grant very soon,


I am not expecting it before 25 Sep 2014, however I just want to see a email from my CO asking my wife IELTS result. Keep us in your prayer. May almighty bless all of us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shreyas

Nars said:


> Dear Ritzagni and all the well wishers....I got the invitation and SA-SS grant........some time back.... Lovely feeling..........:director::dance:
> 
> time to next step now....:bolt:
> 
> 
> yes...man its kind of nice to see the invitation letter......


Cheers. Considering your desi sweets and festivals comment, Modak it is then 
Best of luck for further process.


----------



## bhupen008

Hi All, 

I have a query. How much time does it take to get CO allocated ? I am getting worried as I lodged for my VISA on 27th of July and still CO has not been allocated. 

can you let me know about this CO allocation and VISA process ? 

My status : PCC Done , Filled Form 80 and Form 1221

Please let me know . Thanks !
bhupen


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

bhupen008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query. How much time does it take to get CO allocated ? I am getting worried as I lodged for my VISA on 27th of July and still CO has not been allocated.
> 
> can you let me know about this CO allocation and VISA process ?
> 
> My status : PCC Done , Filled Form 80 and Form 1221
> 
> Please let me know . Thanks !
> bhupen


Hi, 

I lodged on 18th July still awaiting CO. 

Generally it ta s about 6-7 weeks for a CO to start working on your application. 

After 7 weeks are over, you may drop an email to DIBP at [email protected].

I also have the same plan.. But need to be patient tull 7 weeks are over. 

Best of luck for your application. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## msdaus

bhupen008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query. How much time does it take to get CO allocated ? I am getting worried as I lodged for my VISA on 27th of July and still CO has not been allocated.
> 
> can you let me know about this CO allocation and VISA process ?
> 
> My status : PCC Done , Filled Form 80 and Form 1221
> 
> Please let me know . Thanks !
> bhupen


There is no way to know whether a CO has been assigned or not until CO communicates with you. If everything front loaded then you can expect a direct grant (grant without CO communicate with you). As per VISA tracker, 16th July applicants are communicated by CO. You are not very far my friend.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## Shreyas

@bhupen just to add to deeps comment, if you have frontloaded everything then you would not even know if/which CO is assigned and working on your case. You may get direct grant.
COs are assigned to every applications, they just make contact in case if they need more info or some documents are missing.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Shreyas said:


> @bhupen just to add to deeps comment, if you have frontloaded everything then you would not even know if/which CO is assigned and working on your case. You may get direct grant.
> COs are assigned to every applications, they just make contact in case if they need more info or some documents are missing.


Hopefully this month we should see many grants... As all the ones who lodged visa in July will complete 6 to 8 weeks..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## pratiik

Hi guys can anyone tell me once that status has been finalised on immi site . How much time it takes to get a grant letter.. 

Thanks


----------



## bhupen008

@Shreyas
@msdaus
@DEEPSLOGIN

Thanks a lot Guys ...I will wait  . May be I will get a direct grant . 

I dont know you guys ever though about it or not but I think it would be good idea to meet with each other once we are there in Adelaide. It will be good for everybody I guess. 

Cheers and all the best to all of you.


Thanks,
Bhupen


----------



## Ritzagni

bhupen008 said:


> @Shreyas
> @msdaus
> @DEEPSLOGIN
> 
> Thanks a lot Guys ...I will wait  . May be I will get a direct grant .
> 
> I dont know you guys ever though about it or not but I think it would be good idea to meet with each other once we are there in Adelaide. It will be good for everybody I guess.
> 
> Cheers and all the best to all of you.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Bhupen


I second this idea


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Ritzagni said:


> I second this idea


----------



## Addy11

So Is the processing time calculated from the date of lodgement of visa or from date of allocation of CO?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Processing time is from date of visa lodgment..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1e834

has anyone with SA SS lodge date from 1st Aug got a revert yet?


----------



## transactor

ashish1e834 said:


> has anyone with SA SS lodge date from 1st Aug got a revert yet?


Not that I know of. Btw we have a tracker here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit?pli=1#gid=0

I took the liberty to add you into the list, if that is okay with you.

Anyone else who submitted and/or pending decision are most welcome to add themselves to the list. It is useful for everyone to keep track of Immigration SA's progress.


----------



## parvinder_sj

Nars said:


> For those who still look forward to the SA-SS and Invitations, the processing times page has just got updated today saying the average processing times still unchanged as 5 weeks and they are processing application submitted on July 29th 2014. Please see https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times
> :fingerscrossed:


Congrats nars


----------



## ashish1e834

transactor said:


> Not that I know of. Btw we have a tracker here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit?pli=1#gid=0
> 
> I took the liberty to add you into the list, if that is okay with you.
> 
> Anyone else who submitted and/or pending decision are most welcome to add themselves to the list. It is useful for everyone to keep track of Immigration SA's progress.



no problem... thanks for the add


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi All, was not around for sometime due to festivities at home.

I got my medicals done yesterday, so moved one more inch towards the Visa.


----------



## humtum

Can anyone help me out?

My agent has lodged my visa on 20 AUG 2014. I even got the receipt of it. On last Saturday i went for the Medicals without HAP ID, as my agent told me that Medials can also be done of Ref number given on the Visa Payment Receipt. But the Hospital did not able to locate my details on the E-Medical site by using Ref Number. So i came back without the medicals and contacted my agent for the same reason. He said he would mark a mail to the department regarding this. Yesterday he called me and said that he got a reply from the department that i can be sort out only after the CO will get allocated for you application. The CO will then generate the HAP ID. IS onyone faced such problem? pls help.


----------



## padmakarrao

humtum said:


> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> My agent has lodged my visa on 20 AUG 2014. I even got the receipt of it. On last Saturday i went for the Medicals without HAP ID, as my agent told me that Medials can also be done of Ref number given on the Visa Payment Receipt. But the Hospital did not able to locate my details on the E-Medical site by using Ref Number. So i came back without the medicals and contacted my agent for the same reason. He said he would mark a mail to the department regarding this. Yesterday he called me and said that he got a reply from the department that i can be sort out only after the CO will get allocated for you application. The CO will then generate the HAP ID. IS onyone faced such problem? pls help.


Hi Humtum,

Your agent is completely lying. Generating a HAP ID is just a two minute thing online. I lodged my visa application on 27th and the very next day logged-in to my new immi account, which shows the details of me and my family and various docs that i need to upload. Just below these list, is a link called "Organize your health requirements". They ask 15 questions, which when answered and submitted, generates your reference letter in PDF, which can then be printed. This has the HAP ID.

I am also going through an agent, but my one is not like the one you have. Please talk hard to him, and say a person, with exactly the same details and progress like you has completed his medicals.

This guy will unnecessarily delay your grant. Be tough to him, trust us we all have seen this.

Best wishes.


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> My agent has lodged my visa on 20 AUG 2014. I even got the receipt of it. On last Saturday i went for the Medicals without HAP ID, as my agent told me that Medials can also be done of Ref number given on the Visa Payment Receipt. But the Hospital did not able to locate my details on the E-Medical site by using Ref Number. So i came back without the medicals and contacted my agent for the same reason. He said he would mark a mail to the department regarding this. Yesterday he called me and said that he got a reply from the department that i can be sort out only after the CO will get allocated for you application. The CO will then generate the HAP ID. IS onyone faced such problem? pls help.



Absolute rubbish! Your agent can easily create the HAP ID for you. What a liar!


----------



## humtum

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Humtum,
> 
> Your agent is completely lying. Generating a HAP ID is just a two minute thing online. I lodged my visa application on 27th and the very next day logged-in to my new immi account, which shows the details of me and my family and various docs that i need to upload. Just below these list, is a link called "Organize your health requirements". They ask 15 questions, which when answered and submitted, generates your reference letter in PDF, which can then be printed. This has the HAP ID.
> 
> I am also going through an agent, but my one is not like the one you have. Please talk hard to him, and say a person, with exactly the same details and progress like you has completed his medicals.
> 
> This guy will unnecessarily delay your grant. Be tough to him, trust us we all have seen this.
> 
> Best wishes.


Thanks For your reply. But my agent is saying that the ref number on the receipt is some how having some error. So he is unable to create the HAP ID. and the same will be resolved after the CO gets my file. If possible pls talk to your agent also about this and tell me what should i do? Should i contact them myself? can i do so? if yes then how? pls help/


----------



## padmakarrao

humtum said:


> Thanks For your reply. But my agent is saying that the ref number on the receipt is some how having some error. So he is unable to create the HAP ID. and the same will be resolved after the CO gets my file. If possible pls talk to your agent also about this and tell me what should i do? Should i contact them myself? can i do so? if yes then how? pls help/


I suggest tell your agent, that he will have to give you your log-in id, only then you will believe what he is saying the truth. Ask him, if he cannot share the details, you will come to his office and see what he is saying.

As whatever he is saying is sounding rubbish. There is no question of any reference number going wrong. It is as simple as logging-in to the immi account, hit on the organize your health link, answer questions and submit, and here you get HAP ID letter. He himself does not know the process for sure. Kill that guy.:smash:


----------



## humtum

padmakarrao said:


> I suggest tell your agent, that he will have to give you your log-in id, only then you will believe what he is saying the truth. Ask him, if he cannot share the details, you will come to his office and see what he is saying.
> 
> As whatever he is saying is sounding rubbish. There is no question of any reference number going wrong. It is as simple as logging-in to the immi account, hit on the organize your health link, answer questions and submit, and here you get HAP ID letter. He himself does not know the process for sure. Kill that guy.:smash:


just had a talk with my agent. he said they can not create HAP ID from their immi account( agent's immi account ). They do not create separate accounts for clients. They lodge visa from their account and their is no option available in their account to generate HAP ID.


----------



## humtum

padmakarrao said:


> i suggest tell your agent, that he will have to give you your log-in id, only then you will believe what he is saying the truth. Ask him, if he cannot share the details, you will come to his office and see what he is saying.
> 
> As whatever he is saying is sounding rubbish. There is no question of any reference number going wrong. It is as simple as logging-in to the immi account, hit on the organize your health link, answer questions and submit, and here you get hap id letter. He himself does not know the process for sure. Kill that guy.:smash:


can i directly mail the department? Is it possible?


----------



## padmakarrao

humtum said:


> can i directly mail the department? Is it possible?


i don't think that will be of any help.

Someone who has an agent who uses Agent log-in to lodge visa, should ideally comment on this.


----------



## jenritz

Hi all!! do I need to provide salary slips while uploading docs? If so how many?
And for dependent, education n work experience docs too? Thanks


----------



## Ritzagni

humtum said:


> just had a talk with my agent. he said they can not create HAP ID from their immi account( agent's immi account ). They do not create separate accounts for clients. They lodge visa from their account and their is no option available in their account to generate HAP ID.


I think Shreyas has been advocating creation of a new immi account which is parallel to your agent's account, and their you can IMPORT your application simply by your TRN. Then I think not only would you be able to review your progress but also generate HAP Id.

Shreyas/others: Please comment

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

jenritz said:


> Hi all!! do I need to provide salary slips while uploading docs? If so how many?
> And for dependent, education n work experience docs too? Thanks


What I did, was scanned each month's salary slip of the claimed experience, created year-wise pdfs (thereby reducing file number) and uploaded all.

For 'NOT Relevant/Unassessed' experience, I uploaded a couple of sal slips for each year.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Shreyas

humtum said:


> just had a talk with my agent. he said they can not create HAP ID from their immi account( agent's immi account ). They do not create separate accounts for clients. They lodge visa from their account and their is no option available in their account to generate HAP ID.


As Ritz said - "I think not only would you be able to review your progress but also generate HAP Id." And this is a first-hand experience, so you can relax and try it out.

I'm not denying that there might be some technical issue in existence which could cause the problem that your agent said you are facing. Its just that I/we/some of us  are not aware or heard about this, and out experience of creating HAP ID says otherwise.

I personally would like to "see the error message myself" in the system rather than relying on agent's words. (Particularly when nobody else is facing similar issues! I might be wrong as I was not able to spend much time on forum lately)


----------



## jenritz

Does anyone know what exactly happens after you submit the application? Does it make a difference to wait for all docs and upload all at once, or you pay the fees first and then upload as you go along?


----------



## The_Boss

jenritz said:


> Does anyone know what exactly happens after you submit the application? Does it make a difference to wait for all docs and upload all at once, or you pay the fees first and then upload as you go along?


Pay the fees first and join the queue 

Better to upload all possible documents in 2-3 weeks including PCC, meds. As we don't know in what order DIBP picks and processes cases. 

Also, SA applications are getting processed quicker than other states so better to upload everything within 2 weeks would be my suggestion


----------



## padmakarrao

jenritz said:


> Does anyone know what exactly happens after you submit the application? Does it make a difference to wait for all docs and upload all at once, or you pay the fees first and then upload as you go along?


Hi, you cannot upload documents till the time you pay fees. Once you pay the fees, the link opens for uploading docs, and as suggested by The_Boss, upload the docs at the earliest, as it seems SA is getting some preferential treatment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KrishivRox

Yes you can reach out to their dedicated mail-box if you are unable to generate it from the link in your Immi account.

~Sam



humtum said:


> can i directly mail the department? Is it possible?


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> When I log on to my immi account, the first page shows my list of 'active' applications with app number, last updated date, status etc (obv there's only 1active application listed there) I then click that application number to go to the next page and see my document list etc. however there's a button called submit just below that app number on the first page. Was wondering do I need to click on it after I finish uploading all docs?
> 
> Secondly, I'm in the process of up,oading docs. What happens when I finish? Do I click something like next, submit etc or just wait for CO/DIBP to contact me?
> 
> Lastly how does the CO get in touch? Via email or through view correspondence?
> 
> Thnx!


Nothing happens except, all your 'Recommended' documents change to 'required' and in a few days again change to 'received'. You can only wait for DIBP to contact you, 3 months is the SLA for them, if the wait exceeds that, one may call and ask for status.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## humtum

Pls let me know how many numeric are there in your REF NO mentioned on the payment receipt?
Pls share. According to my agent there should be atleast 3 numeric in REF NO but in case of mine there is only one and that is why he is unable to generate HAP ID. pls help


----------



## Nishbhar

humtum said:


> Pls let me know how many numeric are there in your REF NO mentioned on the payment receipt?
> Pls share. According to my agent there should be atleast 3 numeric in REF NO but in case of mine there is only one and that is why he is unable to generate HAP ID. pls help


I really think your agent is taking you for a "royal" ride. Your reference/TRN no. has absolutely no connection with the generation of your HAP ID's. The "Organize your medicals" URL straightaway generates the HAP ID and there is no human intervention required in terms of entering any Ref/TRN numbers. 

Sit on top of his head and have him open your immi account in front of you and then you'll understand what we are talking about.


----------



## padmakarrao

humtum said:


> Pls let me know how many numeric are there in your REF NO mentioned on the payment receipt?
> Pls share. According to my agent there should be atleast 3 numeric in REF NO but in case of mine there is only one and that is why he is unable to generate HAP ID. pls help


Sorry to say Humtum, your guy seriously either does not know anything about this business or just fooling around. I just logged in to my account and checked, the reference no. (TRN) of mine has only 2 numerals.

You have to force him to share a screenshot of the screen, if you are alright, share it with one of us, who has already got the medicals done, we can confirm, if our screen appears similar or not.

In fact ask your guy to send the acknowledgement from DIBP, that your application has been submitted, i don't know why, but i have started doubting if he has lodged it at the first place.


----------



## humtum

padmakarrao said:


> Sorry to say Humtum, your guy seriously either does not know anything about this business or just fooling around. I just logged in to my account and checked, the reference no. (TRN) of mine has only 2 numerals.
> 
> You have to force him to share a screenshot of the screen, if you are alright, share it with one of us, who has already got the medicals done, we can confirm, if our screen appears similar or not.
> 
> In fact ask your guy to send the acknowledgement from DIBP, that your application has been submitted, i don't know why, but i have started doubting if he has lodged it at the first place.


Thanks for the reply. He has lodged the visa. The payment receipt is with me. But i do not know why he is not generating HAP ID? Is it possible to do medicals with REF NO? PLS REVERT


----------



## humtum

nishbhar said:


> i really think your agent is taking you for a "royal" ride. Your reference/trn no. Has absolutely no connection with the generation of your hap id's. The "organize your medicals" url straightaway generates the hap id and there is no human intervention required in terms of entering any ref/trn numbers.
> 
> Sit on top of his head and have him open your immi account in front of you and then you'll understand what we are talking about.


thanks for the revert. Pls tell is it possible to get medicals done on ref id?


----------



## Nishbhar

humtum said:


> Thanks for the reply. He has lodged the visa. The payment receipt is with me. But i do not know why he is not generating HAP ID? Is it possible to do medicals with REF NO? PLS REVERT


No, you cant do meds with any Reference no. You need the HAP ID and the referral letter which you need to carry to the clinic.


----------



## Shreyas

humtum said:


> Thanks for the reply. He has lodged the visa. The payment receipt is with me. But i do not know why he is not generating HAP ID? Is it possible to do medicals with REF NO? PLS REVERT


Ok buddy, you feel hesitant to ask/force your agent, fine. 

But you can do atleast this - send an email to the department with all the information you have, your payment receipt number, ref number etc. Let them guide you and take care about whatever numeric letters should be there in the number (if at all that is a concern!).

There should be no reason for you not to believe on whatever they reply, as they will give you the correct guidance. Best of luck.


----------



## parvinder_sj

Can I just fill the pcc application fee and directly go to psk Thane without paying fee as fee i am planning to pay at the counter directly


----------



## padmakarrao

parvinder_sj said:


> Can I just fill the pcc application fee and directly go to psk Thane without paying fee as fee i am planning to pay at the counter directly


Yes, you can do that, though i had paid the fee online. I remember at the counter they had asked me if i have paid the fee, if not i should pay in cash.

Do not wait at the entry, directly go to the security guy and show your PCC application, and he will allow you in. Keep at least 2 hours in hand.

Cheers


----------



## mobakr

Dear All ... 
great news , i just received SA invitation , thanks every one for great support , 
please help me with min requirement needed to lodge the application , how to ?


----------



## padmakarrao

mobakr said:


> Dear All ...
> great news , i just received SA invitation , thanks every one for great support ,
> please help me with min requirement needed to lodge the application , how to ?


Congrats Mate.

Minimum Requirement: Credit Card with a limit to pay the fee.


----------



## transactor

mobakr said:


> Dear All ...
> great news , i just received SA invitation , thanks every one for great support ,
> please help me with min requirement needed to lodge the application , how to ?


Congrats mobakr. May I know when did you apply for the SA SS? For the benefit of everyone, I may update the tracker sheet if that is okay with you. Thank you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## The_Boss

humtum said:


> Pls let me know how many numeric are there in your REF NO mentioned on the payment receipt?
> Pls share. According to my agent there should be atleast 3 numeric in REF NO but in case of mine there is only one and that is why he is unable to generate HAP ID. pls help





padmakarrao said:


> Sorry to say Humtum, your guy seriously either does not know anything about this business or just fooling around. I just logged in to my account and checked, the reference no. (TRN) of mine has only 2 numerals.
> 
> You have to force him to share a screenshot of the screen, if you are alright, share it with one of us, who has already got the medicals done, we can confirm, if our screen appears similar or not.
> 
> In fact ask your guy to send the acknowledgement from DIBP, that your application has been submitted, i don't know why, but i have started doubting if he has lodged it at the first place.



Sorry to say that your agent is trying to fool you. 

The numerics on your TRN make no difference at all. It's system generated and unique to each applicant. 

My TRN has 3 numerics so how does that matter/relate to HAP ID. :crazy::der:

Only way to know the truth is to go see it yourself at his office.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



Nishbhar said:


> No, you cant do meds with any Reference no. You need the HAP ID and the referral letter which you need to carry to the clinic.


Hi,

Can you tell me what is the referral letter you are mentioning about.

I have lodged the visa yesterday, so curious abt next steps...

Could you pls let me know.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Nishbhar

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me what is the referral letter you are mentioning about.
> 
> I have lodged the visa yesterday, so curious abt next steps...
> 
> Could you pls let me know.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Referral letter is the letter which generated after you click on the "Organize Health Exam" Link in your IMMI account. You will need to print this letter and carry it with you when you go for your medical examinations.


----------



## canchi_mohd

Nishbhar said:


> Referral letter is the letter which generated after you click on the "Organize Health Exam" Link in your IMMI account. You will need to print this letter and carry it with you when you go for your medical examinations.


Ok cool, will there be only one link or seperate links for the individual.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## SSIA

*CO Allocated*

Hey guys, 

I called DIBP and they informed me I have been allocated Team 23 GSM. Anyone else got the same team? I am just hoping we get the grant in the standard 10 weeks time.


----------



## Ritzagni

mobakr said:


> Dear All ...
> great news , i just received SA invitation , thanks every one for great support ,
> please help me with min requirement needed to lodge the application , how to ?


Many Congratulations


----------



## Ritzagni

canchi_mohd said:


> Ok cool, will there be only one link or seperate links for the individual.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


there are separate links for each applicant, click on it answer the questions in tick marks and generate HAP referral letter which contains HAP id on top. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

SSIA said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I called DIBP and they informed me I have been allocated Team 23 GSM. Anyone else got the same team? I am just hoping we get the grant in the standard 10 weeks time.


Hey SSIA, you are fast  , called so early, thats great to know that somebody has been already assigned on your application. I hope people like me who've applied in July also would have assigned CO teams. 


How much did you wait in the phone que, by the way?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Nishbhar

Ritzagni said:


> Hey SSIA, you are fast  , called so early, thats great to know that somebody has been already assigned on your application. I hope people like me who've applied in July also would have assigned CO teams.
> 
> 
> How much did you wait in the phone que, by the way?
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Hmm.. going by this news, Ritz ,you and I should already have a CO assigned. I lodged on July 25th. Hope we get a Direct grant.

Ritz- do you plan to call DIBP this week to confirm CO allotment?


----------



## Ritzagni

Nishbhar said:


> Hmm.. going by this news, Ritz ,you and I should already have a CO assigned. I lodged on July 25th. Hope we get a Direct grant.
> 
> Ritz- do you plan to call DIBP this week to confirm CO allotment?


No plans as of now to call DIBP soon, I hope we don't have to call at all,


----------



## ashish1e834

got the invite today morning from SA.... feels AWESOME!!!!


----------



## About2013

My friend is having AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing with nominated skilled occupation "Computer Network and Systems Engineer" with 5 year ACS accessed exp .

If she do a diploma in Software Development/ Website Development (104 weeks CRICOS registered course), after two years can she claim 5 Australian Study Points ? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I find down below information on Australian Study points.

*Points Based Skilled Migration (subclasses 189, 190 and 489) visa - Booklet 6*










Source : http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf

*But DIAC website mentioned:*

Qualifications must be closely related to nominated occupation

The Australian qualification(s) you have completed must be closely related to your nominated skilled occupation. This means that the subject matter and the skills gained from your qualifications can be applied at the level you achieved them in your nominated skilled occupation. Some examples of this are:

1.Diploma in Business and Certificate IV in carpentry would be consistent with nominating carpenter as your occupation as you could find those qualifications genuinely useful in operating their own business as a carpenter.

2.Masters in IT and Certificate III in carpentry would not be consistent with nominating carpenter as your occupation as you have attained skills at a significantly higher level in a professional field and skills at that level will not have any practical application in working as a carpenter.

Source : http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/2-year-study.htm

Now big question is, can she claim 5 points if she do a two year diploma in Software Development/ Website Development?


----------



## transactor

ashish1e834 said:


> got the invite today morning from SA.... feels AWESOME!!!!


Congratulations! Many thanks for updating us at this forum. I think you are the latest to have received your invite having submitted on 7th of August!


----------



## ashish1e834

transactor said:


> Congratulations! Many thanks for updating us at this forum. I think you are the latest to have received your invite having submitted on 7th of August!


thanks Transactor


----------



## Ritzagni

ashish1e834 said:


> got the invite today morning from SA.... feels AWESOME!!!!


Congrats Ashish, all the best for further process.

Ritz


----------



## bharanid13

*225412*

Dear Friends
I wanna advice from your side am applied GSM under 225412. My vetasse outcome +ve planning to write IELts on November .my question 225412 occupation list will open or not for overseas employee kindly help me to proceed further process


----------



## ashish1e834

Ritzagni said:


> Congrats Ashish, all the best for further process.
> 
> Ritz


Thanks Ritz


----------



## alifaseeh

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks Ritz


 Congrats Ashish!!!


----------



## SSIA

Hey Ritz and Nishbar, 
The waiting time to get attended varies, I had to wait 55 min to get connected. Yes you guys should pray you get a direct grant and no CO  



And by the way do anyone here has email id of their team? The lady told mine but I forgot so I just remember team 23. I will figure out the rest if anyone can share their team email id. 

Thanks


----------



## ashish1e834

alifaseeh said:


> Congrats Ashish!!!


Thanks Ali


----------



## padmakarrao

ashish1e834 said:


> got the invite today morning from SA.... feels AWESOME!!!!


Congrats Ashish

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks Padma


----------



## gary31

ashish1e834 said:


> got the invite today morning from SA.... feels AWESOME!!!!


Yipeeeee ,congrats buddy, hard work and wait pays well


----------



## parvinder_sj

Hey guys thane psk don't take pcc walkin clients after 10:30am I have to visit them again.....want to know whether pcc is issued on the spot or we need to visit again. ..last year me and my wife made change of address in passport and our current address is same as in new passport issued to us. ..

Anyclue on above would help 

. .....pls give me more info on medicals like what type of test. ...where it is conducted. ...what is the fee per head. ...is it required for minor as well ....can we schedule it as per our preference like if I want it to be on a Saturday. ....pls help


----------



## jaya73

Finally after so much follow up with my Agent I could lodge Visa today.


----------



## padmakarrao

parvinder_sj said:


> Hey guys thane psk don't take pcc walkin clients after 10:30am I have to visit them again.....want to know whether pcc is issued on the spot or we need to visit again. ..last year me and my wife made change of address in passport and our current address is same as in new passport issued to us. ..
> 
> Anyclue on above would help
> 
> . .....pls give me more info on medicals like what type of test. ...where it is conducted. ...what is the fee per head. ...is it required for minor as well ....can we schedule it as per our preference like if I want it to be on a Saturday. ....pls help


Hi Parvinder,

Getting a PCC on the spot fully depends on the passport officer, in my case my wife got it immediately but for me she initiated physical verification, even though my current address and address on passport is the same, and have been staying there for last 9 years. So it's completely your luck.

In medicals, it is general medical examination by a panel doctor(she checks bp, questions a lot on history, asks u to remove t-shirt and checks for any scars or marks etc.), blood test and chest x-ray.

I did my medicals recently at CDC near breach candy, small place, but pretty organized. I was suggested by 2 of forum members to get it done from there. They work on Saturdays, but the latest appointment they give is of 10.45, ideally call them a few days early to take appointment.

Keep at least 2 to 2.5 hours in hand. They charged 3800 per adult, and for child it depends on the age.

Do remember to generate HAP ID before taking appointment, otherwise they will not check you, they will inform you about the papers and forms to be brought.

Hope this helps


----------



## jaya73

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Parvinder,
> 
> Getting a PCC on the spot fully depends on the passport officer, in my case my wife got it immediately but for me she initiated physical verification, even though my current address and address on passport is the same, and have been staying there for last 9 years. So it's completely your luck.
> 
> In medicals, it is general medical examination by a panel doctor(she checks bp, questions a lot on history, asks u to remove t-shirt and checks for any scars or marks etc.), blood test and chest x-ray.
> 
> I did my medicals recently at CDC near breach candy, small place, but pretty organized. I was suggested by 2 of forum members to get it done from there. They work on Saturdays, but the latest appointment they give is of 10.45, ideally call them a few days early to take appointment.
> 
> Keep at least 2 to 2.5 hours in hand. They charged 3800 per adult, and for child it depends on the age.
> 
> Do remember to generate HAP ID before taking appointment, otherwise they will not check you, they will inform you about the papers and forms to be brought.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi Padmakarrao, I was told by my agent that there is no payment to be made for the medicals. Was 3800 charged for the medicals?


----------



## parvinder_sj

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Parvinder,
> 
> Getting a PCC on the spot fully depends on the passport officer, in my case my wife got it immediately but for me she initiated physical verification, even though my current address and address on passport is the same, and have been staying there for last 9 years. So it's completely your luck.
> 
> In medicals, it is general medical examination by a panel doctor(she checks bp, questions a lot on history, asks u to remove t-shirt and checks for any scars or marks etc.), blood test and chest x-ray.
> 
> I did my medicals recently at CDC near breach candy, small place, but pretty organized. I was suggested by 2 of forum members to get it done from there. They work on Saturdays, but the latest appointment they give is of 10.45, ideally call them a few days early to take appointment.
> 
> Keep at least 2 to 2.5 hours in hand. They charged 3800 per adult, and for child it depends on the age.
> 
> Do remember to generate HAP ID before taking appointment, otherwise they will not check you, they will inform you about the papers and forms to be brought.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks padmakaroa really valuable info


----------



## ashish1e834

gary31 said:


> Yipeeeee ,congrats buddy, hard work and wait pays well


Thanks a lot Gary!! will connect over the weekend


----------



## ashish1e834

jaya73 said:


> Finally after so much follow up with my Agent I could lodge Visa today.


Congratulations & all the best!!!


----------



## padmakarrao

jaya73 said:


> Hi Padmakarrao, I was told by my agent that there is no payment to be made for the medicals. Was 3800 charged for the medicals?


Hi Jaya,

Of course you have to pay for the medicals. I paid a total of 11500 for my family of 4. Later if by chance the DIBP wants more tests, it would be additional cost. Nothing is free.


----------



## padmakarrao

humtum said:


> Pls let me know how many numeric are there in your REF NO mentioned on the payment receipt? Pls share. According to my agent there should be atleast 3 numeric in REF NO but in case of mine there is only one and that is why he is unable to generate HAP ID. pls help


Hi humtum, i just read in forum, one can write to [email protected] with your trn, passport number and other basic details, they send the hap id. Just check if this works for u.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Addy11

Thanks mate, so I'll upload & wait. I'm 9-Aug application so I'm tracking the CO allotment too. Hope you and nishbar won't need a CO! Good luck 



Ritzagni said:


> Nothing happens except, all your 'Recommended' documents change to 'required' and in a few days again change to 'received'. You can only wait for DIBP to contact you, 3 months is the SLA for them, if the wait exceeds that, one may call and ask for status.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


----------



## jenritz

Hi... Does passport copy, birth certificates need to be colour scan only or certified copy will do? Thanks!


----------



## fhameed21

Hi Guys

Its been long since i touch based the group. As an update I've got my PCC for Pakistan and shall upload it today. 

I've generated HAPID for my family of 3 and intend to get the appointment soon. 

So far no case officer has been assigned to me and its been 2 weeks since i submitted my application. I'm just pushing hard to get my documents uploaded.

Regards


----------



## fhameed21

jenritz said:


> Hi... Does passport copy, birth certificates need to be colour scan only or certified copy will do? Thanks!



Colored and certified is good.


----------



## Addy11

From wt I've learnt in the forum so far, only color scan is good enough. Not needed to be certified if color scanned 



fhameed21 said:


> Colored and certified is good.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Addy11 said:


> From wt I've learnt in the forum so far, only color scan is good enough. Not needed to be certified if color scanned


Yep... Color scan is good enough .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> can i pay the visa fee by indian credit card ??


Oh sure provided it has the required limit.


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> thanks...
> 
> we will apply on next 2-3 days...


Could you please create your signature timeline?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hari,

If am not wrong you got the invite back in July..is everything fine mate ??

Do let us know incase of any questions/concerns in the process.

Apply for the Visa ASAP.The sooner,the better.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ritzagni

hey another July Applicant got grant, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-133.html#post5161081


----------



## Addy11

who? date of lodging?



Ritzagni said:


> hey another July Applicant got grant, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-133.html#post5161081


----------



## Ritzagni

Ritzagni said:


> hey another July Applicant got grant, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-133.html#post5161081


Another 26th June applicant got grant today, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-136.html#post5167985


----------



## jenritz

Hi everyone! Ive just lodged my visa this morning..currently uploading docs...I have a question..ive put my mum as non migrating dependent and now it shows as documents recommended for her- pcc n medicals....is it required?? Has anyone else had to do? Thanks for the help


----------



## Nishbhar

jenritz said:


> Hi everyone! Ive just lodged my visa this morning..currently uploading docs...I have a question..ive put my mum as non migrating dependent and now it shows as documents recommended for her- pcc n medicals....is it required?? Has anyone else had to do? Thanks for the help


AFAIK.. you should not have entered you mother's details as non- migrating member when filling the e-visa form. Now that you have, they will ask for her docs as well. I think you may need to contact them to have her removed from your application unless you plan to provide docs..


----------



## Ritzagni

Ritzagni said:


> Another 26th June applicant got grant today, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-136.html#post5167985


Another grant (8th June Applicant) http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-139.html#post5169730

Best,
Ritz


----------



## jenritz

Nishbhar said:


> AFAIK.. you should not have entered you mother's details as non- migrating member when filling the e-visa form. Now that you have, they will ask for her docs as well. I think you may need to contact them to have her removed from your application unless you plan to provide docs..


Thanks nishbar...okay...but if I ask to remove won't they think somethin's fishy....hmmm...maybe I should ask if it's required..


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> any good tool for unlocking pdf files? I saw the online one but i'm a bit skeptical uploading bank statements and form 16 on an "unknown" website!


Scan your documents if you have a scanner, and then create pdfs from jPEG files using a program called PDF24 (i've used it and its free and awesome)

OR

download cutepdf and reprint your locked pdfs as new pdfs by cute pdf, i guess psswd would be reomved then.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Ritzagni said:


> Another 26th June applicant got grant today, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-136.html#post5167985


Another 26 june applicant got grant today, Link to post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-141.html#post5170905


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Another 26 june applicant got grant today, Link to post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/465842-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-141.html#post5170905


2nd Monday. 189 applicants 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Ritzagni

Shreyas said:


> 2nd Monday. 189 applicants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Is there some rule/trend for 189 and 190?
Pls share.


----------



## Shreyas

Ritzagni said:


> Is there some rule/trend for 189 and 190? Pls share.


Nah, nothing as such  just was referring to 189 applicant's wait for 2nd and 4th Monday invitation rounds. 

We just shouldn't compare timelines with 189 applicants as there are different number of applications as well as queues for both 189/190. Better to keep an eye on SA SS 190 applicants in order to expect some action 😊

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> all fine...just took some time...for paper


Alright Mate.. Good luck with rest of the process..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> are ufrom hyderabad ??can u give me ur mobile no


Will PM you.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Powergirl

Hey everyone...so I've been wondering about the points system. Where does it come into the picture? Or does it at all? ITA is sent based on date the EOI and SS was lodged. Do higher points gain more priority at any stage??????


----------



## msdaus

Powergirl said:


> Hey everyone...so I've been wondering about the points system. Where does it come into the picture? Or does it at all? ITA is sent based on date the EOI and SS was lodged. Do higher points gain more priority at any stage??????


I think for 190, NO.


----------



## Nishbhar

Powergirl said:


> Hey everyone...so I've been wondering about the points system. Where does it come into the picture? Or does it at all? ITA is sent based on date the EOI and SS was lodged. Do higher points gain more priority at any stage??????


For 190, number of points doesn't make any difference at all. After lodgement, all applications are given same proiority and having more points wont speed up the grant decision. However, For 189, points are important at the time of getting invite after that its the same as 190. That's my understanding.


----------



## Powergirl

Nishbhar said:


> For 190, number of points doesn't make any difference at all. After lodgement, all applications are given same proiority and having more points wont speed up the grant decision. However, For 189, points are important at the time of getting invite after that its the same as 190. That's my understanding.


Oh! That's what I thought too..wanted to check my understanding. .thx


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> who? date of lodging?


click on the link Addy


----------



## Ritzagni

First grant for today of one 27th June applicant Mcjim, http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-882.html#post5182409


----------



## Addy11

May all our grants fast approach us!


----------



## gary31

Addy11 said:


> Form 80 for primary & 1221 for secondary or form 80 for both? Please clarify


Hey Addy

I checked with my agent , he said form 80 for both, but I read somewhere in the forum that secondary applicant needs 1221. My understanding is that form 80 is expanded version of 1221. 

Seniors please comment ......


----------



## Ritzagni

jaya73 said:


> Finally after so much follow up with my Agent I could lodge Visa today.


Congratulations Jaya


----------



## Ritzagni

Its raining grants for June applicants,

Sep 9 grants - Amitferns, KER2US, DelhiAnkur, Lakki_e, Gopinath1973, Punter, Piscean_Dilpreet, 

Sep 10 - Biff, Gokulanatha,

Lets hope they now work on July ones,

Ritz


----------



## fhameed21

*Form 80 ??*

Guys


Do I need to fill any form 80 though I've not been requested about it.

Who needs to fill it anyways.

I come from Pakistan and I've already loaded my PCC and now working on getting medical appointments for health checks.


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> Do I need to fill any form 80 though I've not been requested about it.
> 
> Who needs to fill it anyways.
> 
> I come from Pakistan and I've already loaded my PCC and now working on getting medical appointments for health checks.


Who needs?......

Well almost everybody from South Asian Subcontinent, we are 'high risk" countries right?


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Who needs?......
> 
> Well almost everybody from South Asian Subcontinent, we are 'high risk" countries right?


So its Form 80 AND Police Certificates that I need to load for Character Assessments.

Are their any other docs too ??

But the


----------



## padmakarrao

Hey, are there no new members who joined this group seeking for SA nomination, have not heard of anyone since a long time.


----------



## iru

gary31 said:


> Hey Addy
> 
> I checked with my agent , he said form 80 for both, but I read somewhere in the forum that secondary applicant needs 1221. My understanding is that form 80 is expanded version of 1221.
> 
> Seniors please comment ......


Hi Gary

Nice to know that you lodged your visa including your meds and pcc. Hope things proceed fast for all of us. I am to lodge the visa day after tomorrow as i was awaiting my marriage to be over. Now all the docs ready. Hopefully i will join you soon in that anxious waiting.........


----------



## Ritzagni

gary31 said:


> Hey Addy
> 
> I checked with my agent , he said form 80 for both, but I read somewhere in the forum that secondary applicant needs 1221. My understanding is that form 80 is expanded version of 1221.
> 
> Seniors please comment ......


t'was my post, as form 1221 is under the recommended docs for secondary applicant.

Having said that CO can ask any damn thing he/she fancies. another day I was told that one gentleman primary applicant was asked for his form 1221 and that when he had already uploaded his form 80, which essentially is a very detailed version of form 1221.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

iru said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Nice to know that you lodged your visa including your meds and pcc. Hope things proceed fast for all of us. I am to lodge the visa day after tomorrow as i was awaiting my marriage to be over. Now all the docs ready. Hopefully i will join you soon in that anxious waiting.........


don't let the visa application overshadow your marriage, enjoy, its your day for life 

arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

harilal1977 said:


> can we upload rewards certificate from employer like best manager, etc etc ...we have around 30-40 certificates .. and certificate like green belt ,CII,etc is this any value added ??


CII? Do you mean chartered institute of Insurance, London?!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> CII? Do you mean chartered institute of Insurance, London?!



HARILAL, Did you complete your education in UK?!


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> no
> 
> its online issued certificate when i was with my last employer , being a manager i need to clear all this exam online as required by my departmentchartered institute of Insurance, London yes it is


Wow Hari that is a good certification..


----------



## Future_ozzy

main concern ?? Please elaborate

Form 80 is very cumbersome,so spend good time on it.

Also make sure all the answers are correct,because any incorrect information provided can have an adverse on your visa application . 

There is a thread on form 80 on this forum which will help you with all the require information.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

harilal1977 said:


> no
> 
> its online issued certificate when i was with my last employer , being a manager i need to clear all this exam online as required by my departmentchartered institute of Insurance, London yes it is


Hi, 

I am also an Associate from CII, Londonand Fellow from Insurance institute of India the only way you can appear for CII online exams to be in UK. 


OFFSHORE online exams are not possible! Pasted is information from CII affiliation link with Indian counterpart 

10.*Enrolling for your CII exams –*The candidates cannot register ONLINE for the examinations of the CII, under this scheme of arrangement.

11. The Examination Application duly filled in should be sent to the CII along with the requisite fee. The forms are available on the website of the CII –www.cii.co.uk.

12. The candidates should then contact the Customer Service Department of the Chartered Insurance Institute directly to register for their exams. The contact details [email protected]

13. The examination application form along with either credit card details or a demand draft in pound sterling drawn on a UK Bank made out to the Chartered Insurance Institute for the requisite amount towards the exam fees, membership fees, books, postage etc. to be sent directly to the CII. The details of fee structure are given in Schedule 1. The fees can be paid by bank transfer after consultation with the CII.

14. The CII will send the books and other correspondence directly to the candidates.

15. Results will be sent by CII directly to the candidates.

16. The candidates who have acquired the 290 credit threshold and met the CII qualification completion requirements will be awarded the CII Advanced Diploma in Insurance and can apply to use the designations ACII only if they have paid the annual membership fees (qualifications fees) of the CII and agreed to undertake the CII's programme of continuing professional development and adhere to the CII code of ethics.



Please tell me in which city you appeared for online exams in India?!


----------



## mithu93ku

harilal1977 said:


> FORM 80
> 
> 1-Question no 7
> 2-QUESTION N0- 23 ,26,27,28
> 
> WHAT TO WRITE


Please follow this thread ......
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a.html


----------



## Nishbhar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also an Associate from CII, Londonand Fellow from Insurance institute of India the only way you can appear for CII online exams to be in UK.
> 
> 
> OFFSHORE online exams are not possible! Pasted is information from CII affiliation link with Indian counterpart
> 
> 10.*Enrolling for your CII exams –*The candidates cannot register ONLINE for the examinations of the CII, under this scheme of arrangement.
> 
> 11. The Examination Application duly filled in should be sent to the CII along with the requisite fee. The forms are available on the website of the CII –The Chartered Insurance Institute.
> 
> 12. The candidates should then contact the Customer Service Department of the Chartered Insurance Institute directly to register for their exams. The contact details [email protected]
> 
> 13. The examination application form along with either credit card details or a demand draft in pound sterling drawn on a UK Bank made out to the Chartered Insurance Institute for the requisite amount towards the exam fees, membership fees, books, postage etc. to be sent directly to the CII. The details of fee structure are given in Schedule 1. The fees can be paid by bank transfer after consultation with the CII.
> 
> 14. The CII will send the books and other correspondence directly to the candidates.
> 
> 15. Results will be sent by CII directly to the candidates.
> 
> 16. The candidates who have acquired the 290 credit threshold and met the CII qualification completion requirements will be awarded the CII Advanced Diploma in Insurance and can apply to use the designations ACII only if they have paid the annual membership fees (qualifications fees) of the CII and agreed to undertake the CII's programme of continuing professional development and adhere to the CII code of ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me in which city you appeared for online exams in India?!




Hari- really find it strange based on info provided by deeps , how did you manage ur certification from India?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Nishbhar said:


> Hari- really find it strange based on info provided by deeps , how did you manage ur certification from India?


Are you sure the certification is legitimate ?? Asking because online certifications firstly do not hold that much value as compared to the one you take in person ,second these days there are lot of known scams where certifications are compromised with .


----------



## transactor

I realize most of the members here are way further ahead in the process already. I have just gotten SA SS approval and DIBP invite today. SA SS + EOI applied on 15 August, approval + invite received on 10 September. Slightly below 4 weeks of waiting time.


----------



## iru

Ritzagni said:


> don't let the visa application overshadow your marriage, enjoy, its your day for life
> 
> arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


Hi Ritz THanks. Anynews of CO for you... Let us know the goodnews. I am lodging visa dayafter tomorrow..


----------



## jenritz

harilal1977 said:


> question 7 form 80 what to fill ???


Hey do we have to fill form 80? Cos it doesn't show on my list of documents...


----------



## mithu93ku

jenritz said:


> Hey do we have to fill form 80? Cos it doesn't show on my list of documents...


In most cases CO ask for Form 80. No harm to fill and upload it and it represents your character particulars.


----------



## Addy11

Just realized I've made as spelling mistake in the form with the name of my organization. It's really small and almost unnoticeable. What should I do?

Secondly also realized I've made a small mistake in the content of one of the documents uploaded. Again, what do you all advise?


----------



## padmakarrao

transactor said:


> I realize most of the members here are way further ahead in the process already. I have just gotten SA SS approval and DIBP invite today. SA SS + EOI applied on 15 August, approval + invite received on 10 September. Slightly below 4 weeks of waiting time.


Congrats transactor, good to know one more person getting sa nomination after long. Best wishes for the further process.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## adnanvb

transactor said:


> I realize most of the members here are way further ahead in the process already. I have just gotten SA SS approval and DIBP invite today. SA SS + EOI applied on 15 August, approval + invite received on 10 September. Slightly below 4 weeks of waiting time.


Congrats bro. May I know your ANZSCO no.


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

I am new to this thread...can anyone help me with the current timeline needed to get SS of SA? What is the current trend?

Thanks!

Regards,
Zabeen


----------



## gary31

iru said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Nice to know that you lodged your visa including your meds and pcc. Hope things proceed fast for all of us. I am to lodge the visa day after tomorrow as i was awaiting my marriage to be over. Now all the docs ready. Hopefully i will join you soon in that anxious waiting.........


buddy I will keep u in my prayers , all the best


----------



## msdaus

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread...can anyone help me with the current timeline needed to get SS of SA? What is the current trend?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Regards,
> Zabeen


4 Week+ I think. You can check this tracker for details.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6Ujmg5IButyV9K8a0uMWWR1WEXReOdAyjvgTDqpoKA/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Ritzagni

transactor said:


> I realize most of the members here are way further ahead in the process already. I have just gotten SA SS approval and DIBP invite today. SA SS + EOI applied on 15 August, approval + invite received on 10 September. Slightly below 4 weeks of waiting time.


Congratulations Transactor, welcome to the league, now lodge visa ASAP to avoid December/January holiday slow down.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

harilal1977 said:


> HI DEEP
> 
> i check with my wife its not online exam...its organised by his employer(hsbc) at hyderabad


See I told you...


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> HI DEEP
> 
> i check with my wife its not online exam...its organised by his employer(hsbc) at hyderabad


This certification you said you had done .. So who has done this you or wife ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## SSIA

Hello Guys! 

Hope you all are doing great. I have got my grant letter today. Thanks to Almighty and I just want to thank everyone here. I may not be posting stuff but everyone of you, your questions, especially those posting answers and helping others, please accept my gratitude of how helpful you all have been! May you all get your grant really soon. 

I just uploaded all docs before Team could ask for it. CO never contacted me but I was assigned Team 23 GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Shreyas

SSIA said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Hope you all are doing great. I have got my grant letter today. Thanks to Almighty and I just want to thank everyone here. I may not be posting stuff but everyone of you, your questions, especially those posting answers and helping others, please accept my gratitude of how helpful you all have been! May you all get your grant really soon.
> 
> I just uploaded all docs before Team could ask for it. CO never contacted me but I was assigned Team 23 GSM Adelaide.


Awesome.. Congrats  Great news for all of us. I wish you sort out your future plan without much hustle.


----------



## SSIA

Shreyas said:


> Awesome.. Congrats  Great news for all of us. I wish you sort out your future plan without much hustle.


thankyou so much Shreyas. I am already in my final semester here at Uni Adelaide so planning to head home asap to meet my family. Its been a tough journey though but its worth it!


----------



## msdaus

SSIA said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Hope you all are doing great. I have got my grant letter today. Thanks to Almighty and I just want to thank everyone here. I may not be posting stuff but everyone of you, your questions, especially those posting answers and helping others, please accept my gratitude of how helpful you all have been! May you all get your grant really soon.
> 
> I just uploaded all docs before Team could ask for it. CO never contacted me but I was assigned Team 23 GSM Adelaide.


Hi, Congartulations.


----------



## SSIA

msdaus said:


> Hi, Congartulations.


Thankyou so much msdaus!


----------



## padmakarrao

SSIA said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Hope you all are doing great. I have got my grant letter today. Thanks to Almighty and I just want to thank everyone here. I may not be posting stuff but everyone of you, your questions, especially those posting answers and helping others, please accept my gratitude of how helpful you all have been! May you all get your grant really soon.
> 
> I just uploaded all docs before Team could ask for it. CO never contacted me but I was assigned Team 23 GSM Adelaide.


Wow, that was a superfast grant. Congratulations, best wishes for your bright future.


----------



## SSIA

padmakarrao said:


> Wow, that was a superfast grant. Congratulations, best wishes for your bright future.


Thank you so much padmakarrao. Praying for you that you get your grant asap! All the best for your future endeavours too. Ameen


----------



## Ritzagni

SSIA said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Hope you all are doing great. I have got my grant letter today. Thanks to Almighty and I just want to thank everyone here. I may not be posting stuff but everyone of you, your questions, especially those posting answers and helping others, please accept my gratitude of how helpful you all have been! May you all get your grant really soon.
> 
> I just uploaded all docs before Team could ask for it. CO never contacted me but I was assigned Team 23 GSM Adelaide.


Its bloody awesome, 23rd July getting THE grant, Hearty Congratulations bro. BTW when are you planning the big move?

All the best for your future at OZ. See ya at ADL 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## SSIA

Hey Ritz! 

Bro I am already studying here  May be because I was an onshore applicant I got the grant early. And yes! Do let me know when you land here! We will have a meetup! 8)
Prayers for your grant too! May you get it asap! Ameen


----------



## Addy11

anyone?



Addy11 said:


> Just realized I've made as spelling mistake in the form with the name of my organization. It's really small and almost unnoticeable. What should I do?
> 
> Secondly also realized I've made a small mistake in the content of one of the documents uploaded. Again, what do you all advise?


----------



## Addy11

Awesome! Good luck for the future  

Pray for our speedy invites too!!



SSIA said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> Hope you all are doing great. I have got my grant letter today. Thanks to Almighty and I just want to thank everyone here. I may not be posting stuff but everyone of you, your questions, especially those posting answers and helping others, please accept my gratitude of how helpful you all have been! May you all get your grant really soon.
> 
> I just uploaded all docs before Team could ask for it. CO never contacted me but I was assigned Team 23 GSM Adelaide.


----------



## SSIA

Hey Addy thank you so much. All the best for your invites too man!  
Regarding your question just call the DIBP and ask them what to do. That is the best and nost reliable thing to do. 

Regards


----------



## fhameed21

Guys

I'm filling Form 80 and their is an employment section to fill and here is the question i need advise on from you guys.

After receiving positive ACS skill assessment i changed two jobs being a consultant. Their isn't any record of those 2 jobs in my visa application process through out.

Now in the employment section shall i provide information on these two IT jobs in Form 80 or will it create any issue.I personally don't have any issue mentioning them.

kindly guide and advise.

Regards


----------



## Future_ozzy

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm filling Form 80 and their is an employment section to fill and here is the question i need advise on from you guys.
> 
> After receiving positive ACS skill assessment i changed two jobs being a consultant. Their isn't any record of those 2 jobs in my visa application process through out.
> 
> Now in the employment section shall i provide information on these two IT jobs in Form 80 or will it create any issue.I personally don't have any issue mentioning them.
> 
> kindly guide and advise.
> 
> Regards



In Form 80 you have to mention your complete employment history of 10 years.

Regardless of relevant/non relevant to your nominated occupation.


----------



## Addy11

uploaded some of my documents on 3-Sep and status has still not changed to received. Does it become received only once CO is assigned and when he reviews it?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Addy11 said:


> uploaded some of my documents on 3-Sep and status has still not changed to received. Does it become received only once CO is assigned and when he reviews it?


The same is most of us who have uploaded our docs ..I guess this us happening from mid Aug ..otherwise the documents used to show as received within a day or two..but it's all fine..no need to worry.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## msdaus

Addy11 said:


> uploaded some of my documents on 3-Sep and status has still not changed to received. Does it become received only once CO is assigned and when he reviews it?


I think it a system glitch. I uploaded form 80 on 30-Aug-2014 but it still in "Required" stage.


----------



## Ritzagni

msdaus said:


> I think it a system glitch. I uploaded form 80 on 30-Aug-2014 but it still in "Required" stage.


All of the documents have changed to received except form 1023, which i uploaded on 20th Aug for a couple of typo mistakes in form 80. this is still showing as required, however strangely its placement changes from being at the bpttom of suggested document list to being third or second from the top. This I guess might most probably be a system thing or may be somebody from DIBP is looking at it, God knows.

:mmph:


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> All of the documents have changed to received except form 1023, which i uploaded on 20th Aug for a couple of typo mistakes in form 80. this is still showing as required, however strangely its placement changes from being at the bpttom of suggested document list to being third or second from the top. This I guess might most probably be a system thing or may be somebody from DIBP is looking at it, God knows.
> 
> :mmph:


I think placement changes is also a system glitch  form 80 sometimes shown in 3rd place, sometimes in 5 th place and most of the times it shown in last place. Only CO and GOD knows whether a CO assigned to my case or not.


----------



## Addy11

ok, im glad im not the only one  thanks buddy!

also, do i need a form 1023 if i have made a mistake in one of the documents I have uploaded? or can documents be overwritten with correct versions if they need some corrections? 



Ritzagni said:


> All of the documents have changed to received except form 1023, which i uploaded on 20th Aug for a couple of typo mistakes in form 80. this is still showing as required, however strangely its placement changes from being at the bpttom of suggested document list to being third or second from the top. This I guess might most probably be a system thing or may be somebody from DIBP is looking at it, God knows.
> 
> :mmph:


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> ok, im glad im not the only one  thanks buddy!
> 
> also, do i need a form 1023 if i have made a mistake in one of the documents I have uploaded? or can documents be overwritten with correct versions if they need some corrections?


AFAIK, you have to write form 1023 for any mistake you want to admit. I did that.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Addy11

Cool. And what document type/section does that fall under on immu?



Ritzagni said:


> AFAIK, you have to write form 1023 for any mistake you want to admit. I did that.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

*Form 1023 - where to upload*



Addy11 said:


> Cool. And what document type/section does that fall under on immu?


Hi Addy

1023 is not available under recommended docs, you need to click on "attach document" at the top right side of the eLodgement page, there you'd find 1023 among many other document types.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Addy11

Ok got it! Thnx!



Ritzagni said:


> Hi Addy
> 
> 1023 is not available under recommended docs, you need to click on "attach document" at the top right side of the eLodgement page, there you'd find 1023 among many other document types.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


----------



## sexy&thebeast

Hi all,

I just registed to this forum, and also planning to apply for visa 489 - sponsor by South Australia. After I have read so many documents, I get confused with one condition of the "eligibility requirements". It is about the university that applicant graduated. Do I need to study in South Australia or Australia (fully or partially study) in order to apply for State sponsorship? As I only studied here in Vietnam. 

I will apply under "Sales & Marketing manager" category. 

I would be grateful for any info from you guys about this matter. Thanks so much.


----------



## Ritzagni

sexy&thebeast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just registed to this forum, and also planning to apply for visa 489 - sponsor by South Australia. After I have read so many documents, I get confused with one condition of the "eligibility requirements". It is about the university that applicant graduated. Do I need to study in South Australia or Australia (fully or partially study) in order to apply for State sponsorship? As I only studied here in Vietnam.
> 
> I will apply under "Sales & Marketing manager" category.
> 
> I would be grateful for any info from you guys about this matter. Thanks so much.



Hi, you need to have a south Australian degree if your selected occupation is closed. If it is ie. High/ medium/low availability, you do not need theatre Australian degree.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

sexy&thebeast said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just registed to this forum, and also planning to apply for visa 489 - sponsor by South Australia. After I have read so many documents, I get confused with one condition of the "eligibility requirements". It is about the university that applicant graduated. Do I need to study in South Australia or Australia (fully or partially study) in order to apply for State sponsorship? As I only studied here in Vietnam.
> 
> I will apply under "Sales & Marketing manager" category.
> 
> I would be grateful for any info from you guys about this matter. Thanks so much.



Hi, you need to have a south Australian degree if your selected occupation is closed. If it is ie. High/ medium/low availability, you do not need the Australian degree.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## sexy&thebeast

Ritzagni said:


> Hi, you need to have a south Australian degree if your selected occupation is closed. If it is ie. High/ medium/low availability, you do not need the Australian degree.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks so much, Ritz. You made my day XOXO.


----------



## Vamzzz

Hey guys, can somebody give me the link to google spreadsheet to update my details


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Vamzzz said:


> Hey guys, can somebody give me the link to google spreadsheet to update my details


Hi 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...true&sortcolid=2&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=500


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Vamzzz said:


> Hey guys, can somebody give me the link to google spreadsheet to update my details


Well have same occupation codes.. Best of luck for future endeavors brother


----------



## iru

Hi all

Atlast, today I lodge my visa. Hopefully ething goes well. Happy and anxious to join the waiting group. Iru:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajit

*Golden mail*

Its will immense pleasure that i have received the golden mail.... Thanks for all your blessings and support during this wait....

All the best for all who r waiting:flypig:


----------



## msdaus

rajit said:


> Its will immense pleasure that i have received the golden mail.... Thanks for all your blessings and support during this wait....
> 
> All the best for all who r waiting:flypig:


Congratulations brother.


----------



## Surfer127

Guys ... Got Grant !!!! Yippie


----------



## padmakarrao

Hey Congrats Surfer and Rajit. So happy to see more and more SA SS guys getting the grants. Best wishes for your bright future.


----------



## Ritzagni

rajit said:


> Its will immense pleasure that i have received the golden mail.... Thanks for all your blessings and support during this wait....
> 
> All the best for all who r waiting:flypig:


Congratulations Rajit, all the best for future at OZ.

Could you please create Signature timelines, so that we may know your details and speed of grant.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Surfer127 said:


> Guys ... Got Grant !!!! Yippie


Congratulations Surfer, 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## kevin538

Congratulations Nair & Surfer.....I am so happy for you....

Ritz, Shreyas , Masdus & Lakshay Next is yours guys,, All the best


----------



## msdaus

kevin538 said:


> Congratulations Nair & Surfer.....I am so happy for you....
> 
> Ritz, Shreyas , Masdus & Lakshay Next is yours guys,, All the best


Thanks a lot. May GOD bless us with grants.


----------



## Kingslayer

Congratulations to all who received grants.. Let the party begin !


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> Congratulations Nair & Surfer.....I am so happy for you....
> 
> Ritz, Shreyas , Masdus & Lakshay Next is yours guys,, All the best


Thanks Kevin  let all of us get grants on a single day i.e. tomorrow


----------



## Addy11

In Evidence of Health section on document upload, are we required to upload the medical record history obtained from the website https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical? or is it sufficient that I only complete the Meds & not upload anything for that doc type?

Also I've counted that I'll be uploading 59 documents for me and my wife together. What happens if the CO asks me for 2 more docs? Will I not be able to upload since the limit is only 60 per application? How does this work?


----------



## padmakarrao

Addy11 said:


> In Evidence of Health section on document upload, are we required to upload the medical record history obtained from the website https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical? or is it sufficient that I only complete the Meds & not upload anything for that doc type? Also I've counted that I'll be uploading 59 documents for me and my wife together. What happens if the CO asks me for 2 more docs? Will I not be able to upload since the limit is only 60 per application? How does this work?


Hi, you dont have to do anything related to medicals, it is taken care automatically.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Newmoon

Congrats to all who got grants lately, I'm delighted !!!!


----------



## nandhini1682

Hey guys,been a part of this forum..received grant on 15/09/2014..

i think i can help if any of u have any queries..been thru a lot that i kind of an expert now..

Good luck to all of u out there!!!


----------



## msdaus

nandhini1682 said:


> Hey guys,been a part of this forum..received grant on 15/09/2014..
> 
> i think i can help if any of u have any queries..been thru a lot that i kind of an expert now..
> 
> Good luck to all of u out there!!!


Congratulations Nandhini. Best of luck. Keep us in your prayer....


----------



## Shreyas

kevin538 said:


> Congratulations Nair & Surfer.....I am so happy for you....
> 
> Ritz, Shreyas , Masdus & Lakshay Next is yours guys,, All the best


Ha ha. Thanks buddy. Its round the corner for everyone. A little more patience. Order of the people doesn't matter much anymore


----------



## Shreyas

nandhini1682 said:


> Hey guys,been a part of this forum..received grant on 15/09/2014..
> 
> i think i can help if any of u have any queries..been thru a lot that i kind of an expert now..
> 
> Good luck to all of u out there!!!


Ha ha. Cool. Congrats.. Best wishes to sort out moving process.


----------



## Addy11

That's great, buddy. Congratulations!! I have a few questions, will be great if you can answer it:

In Evidence of Health section on document upload, are we required to upload the medical record history obtained from the website https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical? or is it sufficient that I only complete the Meds & not upload anything for that doc type? 

Also I've counted that I'll be uploading 59 documents for me and my wife together. What happens if the CO asks me for 2 more docs? Will I not be able to upload since the limit is only 60 per application? How does this work?




nandhini1682 said:


> Hey guys,been a part of this forum..received grant on 15/09/2014..
> 
> i think i can help if any of u have any queries..been thru a lot that i kind of an expert now..
> 
> Good luck to all of u out there!!!


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> In Evidence of Health section on document upload, are we required to upload the medical record history obtained from the website https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical? or is it sufficient that I only complete the Meds & not upload anything for that doc type?
> 
> Also I've counted that I'll be uploading 59 documents for me and my wife together. What happens if the CO asks me for 2 more docs? Will I not be able to upload since the limit is only 60 per application? How does this work?


Join similar documents in single PDFs and then describe what you've uploaded in that one pdf in the details section for that upload, this way you can limit the file numbers. I've done this.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

nandhini1682 said:


> Hey guys,been a part of this forum..received grant on 15/09/2014..
> 
> i think i can help if any of u have any queries..been thru a lot that i kind of an expert now..
> 
> Good luck to all of u out there!!!


Hearty Congratulations Nandhini, when are you planning to fly to Adelaide?


----------



## padmakarrao

nandhini1682 said:


> Hey guys,been a part of this forum..received grant on 15/09/2014..
> 
> i think i can help if any of u have any queries..been thru a lot that i kind of an expert now..
> 
> Good luck to all of u out there!!!


Congratulations, that's just in two months flat, superb. Its good to see more and more SA SS people getting the grants. Best wishes for your future.


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> hi all ..latest update from my consultant...(point test advice) earlier it was either positive or negative
> 
> I would like to get to your notice that accepting your employments skilled, suitable and sufficient and awarding points for the employment is completely upto the discretion of visa (DIBP) case officer and we don’t have any control on the same. Further case officer might ask you to go for Vetassess Points Test Advice or might ask for a detailed experience letter with roles & responsibilities on the letter heads of the company as all your employment have not been assessed by Vetassess during the skills assessment stage. In case if you have to go for a Points Test Advise, you have to provide the detailed experience letters to Vetassess for assessment of your employments along with proof of paid employment and separate fee is applicable for the Points Test Advice with Vetassess.
> 
> Please note that Point Test Advice is not mandatory and case officer may not ask as it’s optional. However we have come across in few recent cases where case officers are asking for points test advise or a detailed experience letter and I would like to inform in advance so that you can take a informed decision regarding making the visa payment. I reiterate that awarding points for employment and considering skilled is completely upto the discretion of DIBP case officer and we don't have any control on the same.



Harilal,

Are you asking a question or just giving us some information ??

The above content is pretty straightforward that it is deciding about your points is upto DIBP's discretion ,if they feel they need more information they will ask for PTA or additional docs.

So do not worry and be ready to show all the paper work correctly if required.

Good luck.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

harilal1977 said:


> hi all ..latest update from my consultant...(point test advice) earlier it was either positive or negative
> 
> I would like to get to your notice that accepting your employments skilled, suitable and sufficient and awarding points for the employment is completely upto the discretion of visa (DIBP) case officer and we don&#146;t have any control on the same. Further case officer might ask you to go for Vetassess Points Test Advice or might ask for a detailed experience letter with roles & responsibilities on the letter heads of the company as all your employment have not been assessed by Vetassess during the skills assessment stage. In case if you have to go for a Points Test Advise, you have to provide the detailed experience letters to Vetassess for assessment of your employments along with proof of paid employment and separate fee is applicable for the Points Test Advice with Vetassess.
> 
> Please note that Point Test Advice is not mandatory and case officer may not ask as it&#146;s optional. However we have come across in few recent cases where case officers are asking for points test advise or a detailed experience letter and I would like to inform in advance so that you can take a informed decision regarding making the visa payment. I reiterate that awarding points for employment and considering skilled is completely upto the discretion of DIBP case officer and we don't have any control on the same.


Further to your information.. My agent advised me as follows 


A*black hole*is a region of*spacetime*from which gravity prevents anything, including light, from escaping.[1]*The theory of*general relativitypredicts that a sufficiently compact*mass*will deform spacetime to form a black hole.[2]*The boundary of the region from which no escape is possible is called the*event horizon. Although crossing the event horizon has enormous effect on the fate of the object crossing it, it appears to have no locally detectable features. In many ways a black hole acts like an ideal*black body, as it reflects no light.[3][4]*Moreover,*quantum field theory in curved spacetime*predicts that event horizons emit*Hawking radiation, with*the same spectrum*as a black body of a temperature inversely proportional to its mass. This temperature is on the order of billionths of a Kelvin for*black holes of stellar mass, making it all but impossible to observe.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hilarious !!! Deeps Too Good Mate.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

harilal1977 said:


> haha..


Hi Like if you had a good laugh


----------



## ashish1e834

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Further to your information.. My agent advised me as follows
> 
> 
> A*black hole*is a region of*spacetime*from which gravity prevents anything, including light, from escaping.[1]*The theory of*general relativitypredicts that a sufficiently compact*mass*will deform spacetime to form a black hole.[2]*The boundary of the region from which no escape is possible is called the*event horizon. Although crossing the event horizon has enormous effect on the fate of the object crossing it, it appears to have no locally detectable features. In many ways a black hole acts like an ideal*black body, as it reflects no light.[3][4]*Moreover,*quantum field theory in curved spacetime*predicts that event horizons emit*Hawking radiation, with*the same spectrum*as a black body of a temperature inversely proportional to its mass. This temperature is on the order of billionths of a Kelvin for*black holes of stellar mass, making it all but impossible to observe.



i read this while working in office & actually laughed out loud... hillarious


----------



## nandhini1682

Addy11 said:


> That's great, buddy. Congratulations!! I have a few questions, will be great if you can answer it:
> 
> In Evidence of Health section on document upload, are we required to upload the medical record history obtained from the website https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical? or is it sufficient that I only complete the Meds & not upload anything for that doc type?
> 
> Also I've counted that I'll be uploading 59 documents for me and my wife together. What happens if the CO asks me for 2 more docs? Will I not be able to upload since the limit is only 60 per application? How does this work?


Just relax..u have done what u have to do..u dont have to upload anything regarding medicals..it will b taken care of by the clinic where u had done ur medicals..keep waiting..just look out for change on health examination status on immiaccount! When ur CO requests for documents,u also have the option of sending an e-mail with attachments to the team that looks into ur case.
Dont worry!


----------



## Addy11

Thanx!!!



nandhini1682 said:


> Just relax..u have done what u have to do..u dont have to upload anything regarding medicals..it will b taken care of by the clinic where u had done ur medicals..keep waiting..just look out for change on health examination status on immiaccount! When ur CO requests for documents,u also have the option of sending an e-mail with attachments to the team that looks into ur case.
> Dont worry!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this

I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators

I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.

Wishing everyone best of luck.

I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.

Thanks,

Regards

Deep


----------



## Future_ozzy

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Good luck Brother !!! Really happy for you.

Pack your bags !!

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Future_ozzy said:


> Good luck Brother !!! Really happy for you.
> 
> Pack your bags !!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Not going without you brother ... I am sure by next weekend you will have it for sure..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

harilal1977 said:


> just submitted my visa application ...


Did you get a Transaction Reference Number from the allocated team when you paid online?!


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Congrats*



deepslogin said:


> i don't have words to express my feelings when i type this
> 
> i have received grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. And not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> i am an offshore applicant category 190 applying nominated by sa on 17th july, lodged same date received grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> regards
> 
> deep


congrats deep.


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congrats again and good luck there ... lane:


----------



## besthar

harilal1977 said:


> hi adil
> 
> as i discussed with my agent
> 
> if CO ask for point test...then u must go back to vetasee again and do the same again but they will give u points instead of positive or negative



Your agent is a DumbF***... Is he experimenting with your application ? 

Your Vetassess assessment only says if its Positive and Suitable/Highly Suitable for Migration. A PTA gives you an Indication and that extra level of confidence to claim points in your EoI. 

(The Points Test Advice will be taken into consideration by DIBP when assessing your eligibility for points. The Points Test Advice provided by VETASSESS is not binding on DIBP and DIBP may undertake further investigations to verify the qualifications and employment claims made in your application.)

Points Test Advice (Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS


----------



## zameh

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congratulations, Really Happy fpr you


----------



## samzee

Hi,
Need HELP!

I submitted my EOI for South Australia and have received their invitation for visa after 3 weeks, that is today! However, the category I applied for "Customer Services Manager" now says "Special Conditions Apply - 13/9/14"
Can I still apply for the visa? Or have I lost my chance  ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

samzee said:


> Hi,
> Need HELP!
> 
> I submitted my EOI for South Australia and have received their invitation for visa after 3 weeks, that is today! However, the category I applied for "Customer Services Manager" now says "Special Conditions Apply - 13/9/14"
> Can I still apply for the visa? Or have I lost my chance  ?


Invitation is to apply for visa. 

So if you have an invite present status of your occupation doesn't matter.. You need to pay for your visa within 60 days of invitation and upload documents for which you have claimed points. 

Hope this helps, 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## samzee

Thanks a lot Deepslogin. That actually helped me getting out of the shock


----------



## msdaus

samzee said:


> Thanks a lot Deepslogin. That actually helped me getting out of the shock


you have to lodge your visa application within 60 days otherwise it will shock you again. Best of luck.


----------



## Future_ozzy

besthar said:


> Your agent is a DumbF***... Is he experimenting with your application ?
> 
> Your Vetassess assessment only says if its Positive and Suitable/Highly Suitable for Migration. A PTA gives you an Indication and that extra level of confidence to claim points in your EoI.
> 
> (The Points Test Advice will be taken into consideration by DIBP when assessing your eligibility for points. The Points Test Advice provided by VETASSESS is not binding on DIBP and DIBP may undertake further investigations to verify the qualifications and employment claims made in your application.)
> 
> Points Test Advice (Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS


You got your answer Harilal..I reckon you at 70 points so don't worry.. It will be all good..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## samzee

Thanks Msdaus 

Sure, will do that asap


----------



## fhameed21

Hi Guys

I hail from Pakistan so I got my Polio Vaccination Certificates from government health authorities for my family here in my country.

My health appointment is set at 1 Oct 2014.

Can I upload my polio vaccination certificate now or should I wait for my health check and ask the panel about it.

Rest I've uploaded docs and they are in receive mode...the remaining are in recommended mode...no CO is assigned so far...in my application I've me,my wife and kid as migrating members and my mother as non migrating...hope that's ok and good

Regards


----------



## fhameed21

*Are their any Additional Identity Questions in the Invite Application*

Guys

I was just reviewing my application and I found one discrepancy. 

When I view the application submitted at my immigration Australian login account their is a section titled Additional Identity Questions asking whether I ever made any trips to Australia or applied for a visa. This section is marked as NO which isn't the true case as I've previously travelled to Melbourne for work.


However when I reviewed the application copy that I kept before submitting the application doesn't have this section of Additional Identity Questions at all.

Am i the only one experiencing this.

Regards


----------



## Future_ozzy

No I too had the exact issue, I guess this is a system issue.

I have however filled form 1023 and made the correction in it and uploaded the same.


----------



## RAB

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congrads Deep!!! Wish you all the best..


----------



## Ritzagni

*Panel Physicians in India*



harilal1977 said:


> can i fix my medical appointment by myself or wait for co ?? if yes then how i will do ??


Look for your city's panel physicians (medical centers) in India, call em and set up an appointment. Link: India

Do not wait for CO to ask you,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## padmakarrao

RAB said:


> Congrads Deep!!! Wish you all the best..


Hey RAB, seems you have not yet lodged your Visa, what happened?


----------



## padmakarrao

harilal1977 said:


> can i fix my medical appointment by myself or wait for co ?? if yes then how i will do ??


As suggested by Ritz you can do it yourself. Just be sure that you log-into your immi account and get the medical reference letter, which has an HAP ID. You will find the link "Organize your Medicals" below your name in application, just click open it, generate your letter and take a print with you to the panel doctor.

I also hope you have already initiated the PCC (police clearance) and not waiting for CO


----------



## Addy11

At the very bottom of form 1023, there's a field that says application details if known, and one if the questions there is "lodged at". What did you put there? 



Future_ozzy said:


> No I too had the exact issue, I guess this is a system issue.
> 
> I have however filled form 1023 and made the correction in it and uploaded the same.


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> At the very bottom of form 1023, there's a field that says application details if known, and one if the questions there is "lodged at". What did you put there?


I had written "Electronically at Immi.gov". Do not worry, a person would read this manually, he would understand. 

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## honeyarya

Guys 

Want to enquire my occupation(225411...Tech Sales Representative) is in Special condition apply.... 
shall i submit EOI and select state so that when it will open i will get invitation or shall i wait for this to reopen .....

and any chance of reopening....

Plzz suggest...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

honeyarya said:


> Guys
> 
> Want to enquire my occupation(225411...Tech Sales Representative) is in Special condition apply....
> shall i submit EOI and select state so that when it will open i will get invitation or shall i wait for this to reopen .....
> 
> and any chance of reopening....
> 
> Plzz suggest...


Hi, 

When will occupation open again is a million dollar question which will only be answered by SA immigration on 1st July 2015.

Further, State will not look forward to auto nomination. 

Applicants will have to reach out to state for nomination after fulfilling the nomination criteria . Its never other way around. 

So when the occupation is open you need to keep checking the SA immigration website and apply with relevant information and documents as required. 

Hope this helps, 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## gary31

Should we print the last page of form 80 - sign it and then scan it and other pages just electronically filled ?


----------



## msdaus

gary31 said:


> Should we print the last page of form 80 - sign it and then scan it and other pages just electronically filled ?


you can print all pages of form 80 except last page using any pdf writer then scan the last page with sign. Lastly add the last page with other pages.


----------



## gary31

msdaus said:


> you can print all pages of form 80 except last page using any pdf writer then scan the last page with sign. Lastly add the last page with other pages.



Do i need to print all pages ? or just the page which needs signature ?


----------



## msdaus

gary31 said:


> Do i need to print all pages ? or just the page which needs signature ?


I printed all pages after fill up. then sign in the last page and finally scan all pages and uploaded it.

However, as i said earlier. you can print all pages except last page using any pdf writer and print last page, sign on it, scan it then merge it with the previously printed pdf(printed using pdf writer).

main point is that, you have to print all pages and need to uploaded scan copies of these pages with signature. pdf writer just can save some money nothing else.


----------



## Nishbhar

msdaus said:


> I printed all pages after fill up. then sign in the last page and finally scan all pages and uploaded it.
> 
> However, as i said earlier. you can print all pages except last page using any pdf writer and print last page, sign on it, scan it then merge it with the previously printed pdf(printed using pdf writer).
> 
> main point is that, you have to print all pages and need to uploaded scan copies of these pages with signature. pdf writer just can save some money nothing else.


Hey Gary, as I had told over the phone a while ago, just print the signature page sign it and scan it. Then use merge PDF or any other PDF tool with merge option to merge it back with the rest of pages. You're done!

You don't need to print all the pages.


----------



## Div19

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> When will occupation open again is a million dollar question which will only be answered by SA immigration on 1st July 2015.
> 
> Further, State will not look forward to auto nomination.
> 
> Applicants will have to reach out to state for nomination after fulfilling the nomination criteria . Its never other way around.
> 
> So when the occupation is open you need to keep checking the SA immigration website and apply with relevant information and documents as required.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Also ...plz make sure wat r the special conditions .
In my case it was clause 9 . I.e dat either u studied in SA or worked 50% of ur total exp there. If the above is the case then i suggest u chek wat other state has ur requirement.

Agreeing with deep here dat if it is already special condition there r very kess chance it will open next year .

Good luck in ur endeavour


----------



## Div19

Nishbhar said:


> Hey Gary, as I had told over the phone a while ago, just print the signature page sign it and scan it. Then use merge PDF or any other PDF tool with merge option to merge it back with the rest of pages. You're done!
> 
> You don't need to print all the pages.


Yes u dnt have to print all pages..... just the one dat needs sign and scan and upload dat. I also did tge same in my application. No problems came


----------



## Div19

Does anybody other than IT ppl applying for SA.

Not that i dnt like IT ppl (my whole family filled with software guys and gals)but just to know if any varied professionals are there. .thanks


----------



## Div19

And anybody granted who lodged in june......sorry i am new to the grp


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Div19 said:


> And anybody granted who lodged in june......sorry i am new to the grp


Loads of em. 


Check every one from every occupation who has applied for visa under 190 category I'm the link below. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...true&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=50


----------



## Div19

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Loads of em.
> 
> Check every one from every occupation who has applied for visa under 190 category I'm the link below.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&type=view&gid=29&f=true&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=50


Thank u deeps. Its quite a list


----------



## kevin538

May Almighty god bless all of us with grants shower this week.


----------



## kevin538

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congratz Deep, All the best for your future Oz life.. Pls Keep us posted about your first move.


----------



## sexy&thebeast

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this
> 
> I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators
> 
> I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.
> 
> Wishing everyone best of luck.
> 
> I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Congrats, Deep!


----------



## SSIA

Congratulations Deep! All the very best for your future endeavours!


----------



## Danny Archer

harilal1977 said:


> medical done ...


Hi,

Did you go for Med for CO allocation or prior to that


----------



## Danny Archer

Danny Archer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you go for Med after CO is assgined or prior to that. My agent is suggesting to get it done after CO is assigned


----------



## Danny Archer

Ritzagni said:


> I had written "Electronically at Immi.gov". Do not worry, a person would read this manually, he would understand.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ritz


Hi Ritzagni,

I have uploaded all my docs including PCC but my agent is suggesting to get my medical done after CO is assigned. Should i wait or is there any another way to proceed as well.


----------



## Danny Archer

harilal1977 said:


> i did prior to CO....even my consultant told me to wait...but better to do before CO ask for it....here most of the people done like that...


What is waiting time before CO is assigned to the applicant after visa lodge?


----------



## Danny Archer

harilal1977 said:


> i did prior to CO....even my consultant told me to wait...but better to do before CO ask for it....here most of the people done like that...


 Can you please suggest me how to proceed with Medical in case Visa application is lodged.


----------



## awez_ahead

Hi Guys, I've recently had my ACS assessment done for code 262113- systems admin and looking to apply for SS. The SA SS for this code went into Special Conditions Apply on 2nd July. Does anyone have any idea as to when this might open again for an intake ?

Many thanks.


----------



## padmakarrao

awez_ahead said:


> Hi Guys, I've recently had my ACS assessment done for code 262113- systems admin and looking to apply for SS. The SA SS for this code went into Special Conditions Apply on 2nd July. Does anyone have any idea as to when this might open again for an intake ? Many thanks.


Hi dear i doubt anyone can answer this question. You will have to patiently go through all the state lists throughout the year, any time between they may open the same.

Keep patience. Best wishes.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Ritzagni

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Ritzagni,
> 
> I have uploaded all my docs including PCC but my agent is suggesting to get my medical done after CO is assigned. Should i wait or is there any another way to proceed as well.


get you HAP id from the agent and book an appointment at one of the authorised medical centers in your city, and get the medical done. NO ONE is spared of the medicals in OZ PR. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Kingslayer

Folks.. Got my grant today !:yo::yo:eace:eace:


----------



## msdaus

Kingslayer said:


> Folks.. Got my grant today !:yo::yo:eace:eace:


Congratulations once again. Wish you all the best. Keep us in your prayer.


----------



## Kingslayer

MSD ! Thank you again  Yes, you are all in my prayers.. I have a strong feeling you guys will get grants this week... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## msdaus

Kingslayer said:


> MSD ! Thank you again  Yes, you are all in my prayers.. I have a strong feeling you guys will get grants this week... :fingerscrossed:


Pass this feeling to DIBP...


----------



## padmakarrao

Kingslayer said:


> Folks.. Got my grant today !:yo::yo:eace:eace:


Congrats Kingslayer. Its amazing to see an August applicant get the grant, you have got it almost in a month, may DIBP do this for all.


----------



## kevin538

Kingslayer said:


> Folks.. Got my grant today !:yo::yo:eace:eace:


Awesome King I am Happy for you, all the best for your future Oz life.


----------



## kevin538

Guys , DIBP would grant the applications based on their points. ?

I mean, Higher points have chance of getting grant sooner ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

kevin538 said:


> Guys , DIBP would grant the applications based on their points. ?
> 
> I mean, Higher points have chance of getting grant sooner ?


Nope.. After lodging visa.. Every application is treated at parity.


----------



## Addy11

Form 80 questions. Pls help!!

Q22: Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events

Q24: Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?
No
Yes Give details of proposed arrival in Australia
Arrival date
Day Month Year
Flight number or vessel details (if known)
City of arrival
Give details of countries you will visit on your way to Australia
(write ‘N/A’ if not applicable)
List the towns/cities you will visit during your time in Australia

Q32: Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
No Go to Part J
Yes Give the residential address and contact numbers
Note: A post office box is not acceptable.
Address (including hotel name and/or unit and building number and
street name)


----------



## Addy11

Form 1221 queries:

Q18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
Intended date of arrival
DAY MONTH YEAR
Flight number
or vessel details
(if known)

Q19: Intended date of departure

Q20. Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Places of intended stopovers

Q21 Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia

Q22 Are you fully funding your trip?
No
Yes
Give details of the person/institution funding your trip
Since my wife is dependent, should we give my details as finding the trip?


----------



## Nishbhar

*Granted!!*

Hi All,
Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::first:

I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.

All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


----------



## Ritzagni

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::first:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Congratulations Nishbhar, enjoy the moment. :roll::music:


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> Guys , DIBP would grant the applications based on their points. ?
> 
> I mean, Higher points have chance of getting grant sooner ?


Points do not play any role in subclass 190, however occupations DO. For some occupations DIBP officials are pushed by Australian Govt. for faster processing. (this is first hand info).

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Nishbhar

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Nishbhar, enjoy the moment. :roll::music:


Thanks , your moment will come real soon. keep the faith!


----------



## Addy11

Guys, please help! its a bit urgent!




Addy11 said:


> Form 80 questions. Pls help!!
> 
> Q22: Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events
> 
> Q24: Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
> Australia?
> No
> Yes Give details of proposed arrival in Australia
> Arrival date
> Day Month Year
> Flight number or vessel details (if known)
> City of arrival
> Give details of countries you will visit on your way to Australia
> (write ‘N/A’ if not applicable)
> List the towns/cities you will visit during your time in Australia
> 
> Q32: Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
> Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
> No Go to Part J
> Yes Give the residential address and contact numbers
> Note: A post office box is not acceptable.
> Address (including hotel name and/or unit and building number and
> street name)


----------



## Addy11

And with this one as well!



Addy11 said:


> Form 1221 queries:
> 
> Q18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
> Intended date of arrival
> DAY MONTH YEAR
> Flight number
> or vessel details
> (if known)
> 
> Q19: Intended date of departure
> 
> Q20. Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
> Places of intended stopovers
> 
> Q21 Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> from Australia
> 
> Q22 Are you fully funding your trip?
> No
> Yes
> Give details of the person/institution funding your trip
> Since my wife is dependent, should we give my details as finding the trip?


----------



## kevin538

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::first:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Congratz Nishbhar .


----------



## Kingslayer

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::first:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Wonderful news mate ! All the very best


----------



## Future_ozzy

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::first:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Brother heartiest congratulations... Very happy for you.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::first:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Congrats Nishbhar, it is just 2 months and you have the grant.


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Form 80 questions. Pls help!!
> 
> Q22: Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events
> 
> Q24: Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
> Australia?
> No
> Yes Give details of proposed arrival in Australia
> Arrival date
> Day Month Year
> Flight number or vessel details (if known)
> City of arrival
> Give details of countries you will visit on your way to Australia
> (write ‘N/A’ if not applicable)
> List the towns/cities you will visit during your time in Australia
> 
> Q32: Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
> Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
> No Go to Part J
> Yes Give the residential address and contact numbers
> Note: A post office box is not acceptable.
> Address (including hotel name and/or unit and building number and
> street name)



Hi Addy,

PFB what I have written in mine,

23. INTEND TO COME TO AUSTRALIA ON A PERMAMNENT RESIDENCE VISA
24. NO. and rest blank
32. NO and rest keep blank

The form 80 and 1221 is used by DIBP for more purposes than PR visa applications, therefore these seemingly irrelevant questions,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Form 1221 queries:
> 
> Q18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
> Intended date of arrival
> DAY MONTH YEAR
> Flight number
> or vessel details
> (if known)
> 
> Q19: Intended date of departure
> 
> Q20. Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
> Places of intended stopovers
> 
> Q21 Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> from Australia
> 
> Q22 Are you fully funding your trip?
> No
> Yes
> Give details of the person/institution funding your trip
> Since my wife is dependent, should we give my details as finding the trip?


PFB what I have written,

18. INTEND TO COME TO AUSTRALIA ON A PERMAMNENT RESIDENCE VISA
19. leave blank
20. N/A or blank
21. N/A
22. Just write primary applicant funding the trip.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Addy11

Thanks a ton, buddy!!!

Also, question 43 is a bit tricky.. wt have you mentioned there?



Ritzagni said:


> PFB what I have written,
> 
> 18. INTEND TO COME TO AUSTRALIA ON A PERMAMNENT RESIDENCE VISA
> 19. leave blank
> 20. N/A or blank
> 21. N/A
> 22. Just write primary applicant funding the trip.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


----------



## Future_ozzy

Addy11 said:


> Thanks a ton, buddy!!!
> 
> Also, question 43 is a bit tricky.. wt have you mentioned there?


Please refer to thread on form 80.. Each and everything is mentioned in that. Good luck

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

couldn't find these specific answers there, hence the post here!



Future_ozzy said:


> Please refer to thread on form 80.. Each and everything is mentioned in that. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

*form 1221*



Addy11 said:


> Thanks a ton, buddy!!!
> 
> Also, question 43 is a bit tricky.. wt have you mentioned there?


Addy part M is for students/researchers/fellows ONLY, leave the entire section M blank including 43

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Addy11

Actually Q43 is Part N (additional information)

It says:

Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia



Ritzagni said:


> Addy part M is for students/researchers/fellows ONLY, leave the entire section M blank including 43
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Actually Q43 is Part N (additional information)
> 
> It says:
> 
> Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia


O brother, who departs Australia after getting knowledge? Students off course. Would secondary applicant in a 190 application for PR intend to leave Australia in foreseeable future, NO of course.

Leave it blank, relax.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Addy11

Ok mate, blank it shall remain!



Ritzagni said:


> O brother, who departs Australia after getting knowledge? Students off course. Would secondary applicant in a 190 application for PR intend to leave Australia in foreseeable future, NO of course.
> 
> Leave it blank, relax.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

*Got the Grant*

Dear friends,

It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:

It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:

Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.

All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.

all the best,
Ciao
Ritz eace:eace:


----------



## msdaus

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace:


Congratulations dear. Best of luck.


----------



## humtum

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace:


Congrats dear. ITS PARTY TIME.


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> congrats...Ritz


Thanks Hari, now I am all set to be the captain of our team :bump2:


----------



## Ritzagni

humtum said:


> Congrats dear. ITS PARTY TIME.


Thanks Humtum dear


----------



## padmakarrao

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace:


Congrats Ritz, book your tickets of January immediately. Start the process of movement, this also would take a lot of planning and patience.

Best wishes for a bright future in Oz.

So we now know, who to call when we are landing in Oz. Will plan our landing on a Sunday, so that you don't have to take a leave.


----------



## kevin538

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace:




Hey Many Congratulations Ritz, I am happy for your..Soon will be your part of Cricket Team.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zameh

Just received the Golden Mail 

I have submitted my visa August 2nd


----------



## kevin538

zameh said:


> Just received the Golden Mail
> 
> I have submitted my visa August 2nd


Congratz Zameh, Good to see August applicant getting grant


----------



## kevin538

zameh said:


> Just received the Golden Mail
> 
> I have submitted my visa August 2nd


Hope u hv front-loaded all documents.


----------



## Ritzagni

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Ritz, book your tickets of January immediately. Start the process of movement, this also would take a lot of planning and patience.
> 
> Best wishes for a bright future in Oz.
> 
> So we now know, who to call when we are landing in Oz. Will plan our landing on a Sunday, so that you don't have to take a leave.


Sure brother, now praying for your grant along with other preparation. ray:

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> Hey Many Congratulations Ritz, I am happy for your..Soon will be your part of Cricket Team.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks a ton Kevin, please please create your timeline now,


----------



## msdaus

*Blessed with Grant*

Hi all, My name is MSD and I am not a silent user. However, I got my grant today. 

Yes, it is a direct grant. Thank all of you for your support and wishes that helped us a lot. May almighty krishna bless all of you with speedy grant.


----------



## padmakarrao

msdaus said:


> Hi all, My name is MSD and I am not a silent user. However, I got my grant today.
> 
> Yes, it is a direct grant. Thank all of you for your support and wishes that helped us a lot. May almighty krishna bless all of you with speedy grant.


Congrats MSD, we know what you have went through during this wait, but ultimately you got the grant only in approx 2 months. So you proved it wrong that applicants from Bangladesh have to wait for 1 year plus for security check.

Anyways am very happy, now i know two people who would be there before me.


----------



## kevin538

msdaus said:


> Hi all, My name is MSD and I am not a silent user. However, I got my grant today.
> 
> Yes, it is a direct grant. Thank all of you for your support and wishes that helped us a lot. May almighty krishna bless all of you with speedy grant.


Jay Krishna, All the best for your future Oz Life...


----------



## Addy11

Great!!! Congrats!!! 



Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace:


----------



## iru

Hai Ritz

Your grant has brought many smiles genuinely to all. The way you went out of your way helping out the new and old of expat forum is appreciable. May your good-will nature get to you greater heights. God-willing hope to see you in adelaide if my visa is granted. Wish you all the brightness in your future


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> guys pl tell me
> 
> 1-how can i see whats documents are uploaded on visa application...by my agent ??
> 
> 2-list of documents needs for visa
> 
> main applicant they don't mention form 80 or 1221
> 
> then no need to submitted ???
> 
> 3-dependents -they mention about form 1221 ....
> then no need to submitted form 80 ..its both are same


The list of documents your agent uploaded will be viewable in your immi account .. I know you applied through y axis they must have shared the login credentials..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> thanks buddy...i can see ..yesterday i had fight over phone with them..they uploaded 30-40% documents...


In fact you can also upload the documents ..do not depend on them ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

No Grants today ?


----------



## Vamzzz

hey guys... i had a similar question.... do we need to upload Form 80...


----------



## padmakarrao

Kevin DIBP is closed today, they are celebrating Queens Birthday.


----------



## kevin538

Dear Wednesday please give us some good news.


----------



## Future_ozzy

kevin538 said:


> Dear Wednesday please give us some good news.


Ha ha ha...all the best mate..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Danny Archer

jaya73 said:


> Finally after so much follow up with my Agent I could lodge Visa today.



Hi Jaya,

Any update on CO so for.


----------



## kevin538

Disappointing Day, there is no grants for SA applicants today .


----------



## awez_ahead

padmakarrao said:


> Hi dear i doubt anyone can answer this question. You will have to patiently go through all the state lists throughout the year, any time between they may open the same.
> 
> Keep patience. Best wishes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks man! Been doing that for 2 months now, I guess it would take more!


----------



## Lumee14

hi, 

Please whats the effect of not residing in a state which sponsored one for 190. A friend of mine got sponsored by SA on 190, but just got a mouth-watering job offer he's been looking in NSW. Please advice expats


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> whats the time line for CO allocation after visa apply/all documents uploaded upfront (including pcc and medical)


Manage for 2 months


----------



## kevin538

Holidays in Australia 
3 Oct Fri	Burnie Show (TAS)
6 Oct Mon	Labour Day	(ACT, NSW, QLD & SA)


----------



## ashhegde

Hello Folks
I finally got my grant yesterday, the journey has definitely been long. 

Started with my first ACS assessment for ICT BA in Feb 2013. As the occupation had hit the ceiling i could not go ahead with applying as I had to wait till July 2013 for the new ceiling to be opened. Applied for VIC under ICT BA - jinxed code that it was, three months after i was rejected. I had myself reassessed under ICT PM in Jan 2014, reapplied under VIC only to be rejected again! Finally this July 2014 i applied for South Australia. So after 2 ACS assessments, attempting IELTs twice and VIC twice... here I am!!! A PERMANENT RESIDENT!!! yayyyyyy

Thanks to everyone for their kind words and support.. this forum is just brilliant!


----------



## nouray27

*Congratulations*



ashhegde said:


> Hello Folks
> I finally got my grant yesterday, the journey has definitely been long.
> 
> Started with my first ACS assessment for ICT BA in Feb 2013. As the occupation had hit the ceiling i could not go ahead with applying as I had to wait till July 2013 for the new ceiling to be opened. Applied for VIC under ICT BA - jinxed code that it was, three months after i was rejected. I had myself reassessed under ICT PM in Jan 2014, reapplied under VIC only to be rejected again! Finally this July 2014 i applied for South Australia. So after 2 ACS assessments, attempting IELTs twice and VIC twice... here I am!!! A PERMANENT RESIDENT!!! yayyyyyy
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their kind words and support.. this forum is just brilliant!


You never gave up and you kept pursuing your dream..an inspiring story for all of us


----------



## kevin538

ashhegde said:


> Hello Folks
> I finally got my grant yesterday, the journey has definitely been long.
> 
> Started with my first ACS assessment for ICT BA in Feb 2013. As the occupation had hit the ceiling i could not go ahead with applying as I had to wait till July 2013 for the new ceiling to be opened. Applied for VIC under ICT BA - jinxed code that it was, three months after i was rejected. I had myself reassessed under ICT PM in Jan 2014, reapplied under VIC only to be rejected again! Finally this July 2014 i applied for South Australia. So after 2 ACS assessments, attempting IELTs twice and VIC twice... here I am!!! A PERMANENT RESIDENT!!! yayyyyyy
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their kind words and support.. this forum is just brilliant!


Congratz Dear Good to see August applicant, All the best for your future Oz life.


----------



## Powergirl

Hey guys~ I had saved the Brisbane number to call but I think I missed a digit! Can someone help? 
Ritz...? u listening?


----------



## sexy&thebeast

Ritzagni said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It took, a lot of documents from current and previous employers, Indian Govt, best wishes and continuous support (of every type) from my family, my late father and you guys, PLUS 68 days & 17 hours (after I applied for a Permanent Residency visa), that I got the proverbial *Golden Mail* from DIBP. :lalala::drum:
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT as I had uploaded everything upfront. :bounce::whoo::hippie::cheer2::llama:
> 
> Thank you all, ExpatForum rocks, and I'll be here as earlier.
> 
> All of those who are waiting, please call DIBP one month after your last document have been uploaded.
> 
> all the best,
> Ciao
> Ritz eace:eace:


A big congrats, Ritz. Im so happy for you. Maybe, see you in Oz next year, who knows


----------



## Future_ozzy

Powergirl said:


> Hey guys~ I had saved the Brisbane number to call but I think I missed a digit! Can someone help?
> Ritz...? u listening?


+61 7 3136 7000

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Powergirl

Thanks Adil and Paddy


----------



## 469466

Hi Everyone..

I contacted SA authorities regarding my EOI submitted (262113-system administrator) and they reverted back saying there are some spl conditions to be met..

My expertise is on the IT infrastructure side....working as a Backup & Storage admin...and as far as I know as ACS has approved which shows that the code is correct. Please shed some light guys..

Moreover for 262113 the only allowed states are SA and Darwin..Not sure of how to proceed now.. Any suggestions guys?

Regards, 
Asha


----------



## Powergirl

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> I contacted SA authorities regarding my EOI submitted (262113-system administrator) and they reverted back saying there are some spl conditions to be met..
> 
> My expertise is on the IT infrastructure side....working as a Backup & Storage admin...and as far as I know as ACS has approved which shows that the code is correct. Please shed some light guys..
> 
> Moreover for 262113 the only allowed states are SA and Darwin..Not sure of how to proceed now.. Any suggestions guys?
> 
> Regards,
> Asha



Did you apply before the job went into special conditions? Or after?


----------



## padmakarrao

ashhegde said:


> Hello Folks
> I finally got my grant yesterday, the journey has definitely been long.
> 
> Started with my first ACS assessment for ICT BA in Feb 2013. As the occupation had hit the ceiling i could not go ahead with applying as I had to wait till July 2013 for the new ceiling to be opened. Applied for VIC under ICT BA - jinxed code that it was, three months after i was rejected. I had myself reassessed under ICT PM in Jan 2014, reapplied under VIC only to be rejected again! Finally this July 2014 i applied for South Australia. So after 2 ACS assessments, attempting IELTs twice and VIC twice... here I am!!! A PERMANENT RESIDENT!!! yayyyyyy
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their kind words and support.. this forum is just brilliant!


Congratulations Ash, have a bright future in Oz.


----------



## Addy11

....and finally all documents are front loaded!! 56 in all for me & my wife


----------



## Nishbhar

Addy11 said:


> ....and finally all documents are front loaded!! 56 in all for me & my wife


That's a lot of docs for just the 2 of you.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Addy11 said:


> ....and finally all documents are front loaded!! 56 in all for me & my wife


Good luck mate..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

Thanks guys!

So, I've now front loaded all my documents & I'm already 2 months in from date of submission of application. So far, I have neither received an email from any CO nor has the document labels on the account changed from required/recommended to received. Is this normal or should I be concerned? 

What next?


----------



## Addy11

Tried to be as comprehensive as possible



Nishbhar said:


> That's a lot of docs for just the 2 of you.


----------



## soeid

Lumee14 said:


> hi,
> 
> Please whats the effect of not residing in a state which sponsored one for 190. A friend of mine got sponsored by SA on 190, but just got a mouth-watering job offer he's been looking in NSW. Please advice expats


It might have effect of your friend's citizenship later on.
In the first place, why is he applying in NSW whereas he should be looking in SA?


----------



## humtum

hi powergirl

Any contact from co in your case?


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> hi powergirl
> 
> Any contact from co in your case?


Hi humtum.. nothing yet. U?


----------



## humtum

Powergirl said:


> Hi humtum.. nothing yet. U?


nothing....just waiting.


----------



## Powergirl

humtum said:


> nothing....just waiting.


What date did you apply?


----------



## humtum

Powergirl said:


> What date did you apply?


20 aug


----------



## Ritzagni

sexy&thebeast said:


> A big congrats, Ritz. Im so happy for you. Maybe, see you in Oz next year, who knows


Thanks a lot and oh sure S&B, are you too headed to Adelaide. Please create signature timeline.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> ....and finally all documents are front loaded!! 56 in all for me & my wife


Thats great Addy, more the merrier, goew well with documents as well.


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> So, I've now front loaded all my documents & I'm already 2 months in from date of submission of application. So far, I have neither received an email from any CO nor has the document labels on the account changed from required/recommended to received. Is this normal or should I be concerned?
> 
> What next?


DIRECT GRANT of course Addy buddy


----------



## Addy11

Amen to that, buddy!! Thnx!



Ritzagni said:


> DIRECT GRANT of course Addy buddy


----------



## kevin538

Hey, 

Future Ozzy & Powergirl this week you should get grant, wish u all the best.


----------



## padmakarrao

kevin538 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Future Ozzy & Powergirl this week you should get grant, wish u all the best.


Kevin, your wish is fulfilled, Future_Ozzy got his grant today morning at 7.30. I am sure he will be posting here soon, just that i could not hold up the excitement.


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Any August applicant got grant so far??


----------



## Apeksha S

padmakarrao said:


> Kevin, your wish is fulfilled, Future_Ozzy got his grant today morning at 7.30. I am sure he will be posting here soon, just that i could not hold up the excitement.



CONGRATS Future Ozzy.... Kevin....Man with the Golden Tongue Huh...;-)


----------



## Powergirl

kevin538 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Future Ozzy & Powergirl this week you should get grant, wish u all the best.


God bless you )


----------



## padmakarrao

ashwani.jagota said:


> Any August applicant got grant so far??


Yes Ashwani, many have got it, i know of one who lodged on 22nd Aug and got the grant.


----------



## Apeksha S

Apeksha S said:


> CONGRATS Future Ozzy.... Kevin....Man with the Golden Tongue Huh...;-)


Hey All... I know I haven't been active for long here.. Want to Congratulate everyone listed below on getting their Visa... Congrats all you people....

besthar
nandhini1682 
Surfer127
Future ozzy
Ritzagni
msdaus
deepslogin
Nishbar


----------



## Future_ozzy

Guys,

I just want to start this message by saying .

" Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi " 

I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.

I am thankful to everyone on this forum who has been with me through this journey.

The feeling is still sinking in .

I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..


I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.


Just do the right thing and keep faith..

Good luck All.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Apeksha S said:


> Hey All... I know I haven't been active for long here.. Want to Congratulate everyone listed below on getting their Visa... Congrats all you people....
> 
> besthar
> nandhini1682
> Surfer127
> Future ozzy
> Ritzagni



Thanks Apeksha.


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Congrats everyone who have got their visas. Hope August gang start sharing the good news as well.


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Apeksha, Good to see you back, hope you are through with your medicals etc.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Apeksha S said:


> Hey All... I know I haven't been active for long here.. Want to Congratulate everyone listed below on getting their Visa... Congrats all you people....
> 
> besthar
> nandhini1682
> Surfer127
> Future ozzy
> Ritzagni
> msdaus
> deepslogin
> Nishbar


Thanks Apeksha...


----------



## Nishbhar

Apeksha S said:


> Hey All... I know I haven't been active for long here.. Want to Congratulate everyone listed below on getting their Visa... Congrats all you people....
> 
> besthar
> nandhini1682
> Surfer127
> Future ozzy
> Ritzagni
> msdaus
> deepslogin
> Nishbar


Thanks Apeksha!


----------



## Addy11

pray for me too, bro! 



kevin538 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Future Ozzy & Powergirl this week you should get grant, wish u all the best.


----------



## Addy11

Have you called them?



ashwani.jagota said:


> Any August applicant got grant so far??


----------



## Apeksha S

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Apeksha, Good to see you back, hope you are through with your medicals etc.


Hi

Yes.. All docs front loaded

fingers crossed...


----------



## Addy11

All docs uploaded upfront itself. No contact from CO yet



harilal1977 said:


> addy did u upload form 80 and 1221 upfront or CO asked for u ??


----------



## Nishbhar

harilal1977 said:


> addy did u upload form 80 and 1221 upfront or CO asked for u ??


Hey Harilal, you HAVE to upload form 80 and 1221 as you are from a HR country. Do it ASAP. It will delay your grant otherwise.


----------



## Addy11

80s a must for spouse too or only for primary applicant?



Nishbhar said:


> Hey Harilal, you HAVE to upload form 80 and 1221 as you are from a HR country. Do it ASAP. It will delay your grant otherwise.


----------



## dr_max

Hi guys,

Just a quick question. If I am nominated by SA for the PR using Vocational Teacher or Secondary Teacher, is it a must to work as a Vocational Teacher or Secondary Teacher?
I mean can I change my job there?


----------



## Powergirl

dr_max said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question. If I am nominated by SA for the PR using Vocational Teacher or Secondary Teacher, is it a must to work as a Vocational Teacher or Secondary Teacher?
> I mean can I change my job there?


YOu can change - many folks don't find their ideal jobs when there and get started with other stuff


----------



## Nishbhar

Addy11 said:


> 80s a must for spouse too or only for primary applicant?


Normally its form 80 for primary applicant and 1221 for secondary. However, there have been cases where CO's have asked for both. Best to fill form 80 for both and have it ready.


----------



## dr_max

Powergirl said:


> YOu can change - many folks don't find their ideal jobs when there and get started with other stuff


Thanks Powergirl for the reply.

That means there is no obligation to work in the same job there. 
One more question, if I get the PR with state sponsorship, can I just go there for one week to activate the visa and then go and settle down after one year?


----------



## soeid

dr_max said:


> Thanks Powergirl for the reply.
> 
> That means there is no obligation to work in the same job there.
> One more question, if I get the PR with state sponsorship, can I just go there for one week to activate the visa and then go and settle down after one year?


Definitely, but remember that your time spent out of the country will be counted less against your citizenship


----------



## dr_max

soeid said:


> Definitely, but remember that your time spent out of the country will be counted less against your citizenship


Thanks Soeid.
I understand this point, but I need more time to arrange things here in Malaysia before I settle down in Australia.

One more question, the two years will be counted automatically (I mean just staying in SA) and I need to be employed and productive to the state?


----------



## soeid

dr_max said:


> Thanks Soeid.
> I understand this point, but I need more time to arrange things here in Malaysia before I settle down in Australia.
> 
> One more question, the two years will be counted automatically (I mean just staying in SA) and I need to be employed and productive to the state?


I'm honestly not sure if this.
Initially once you land in SA you have to inform the department. Keep rental agreements, Medicate application, tax forms etc to prove you initial stay in SA.

I don't think SA can monitor your movements in/out of SA, but DIBP can do that.
They should understand that you may or may not present job contracts.

Not sure if SA can trace your tax payment to locate your employment.

One thing is sure, there's been a news that a couple was deported because they didn't reside where they are supposed to


----------



## Powergirl

dr_max said:


> Thanks Powergirl for the reply.
> 
> That means there is no obligation to work in the same job there.
> One more question, if I get the PR with state sponsorship, can I just go there for one week to activate the visa and then go and settle down after one year?


Yup that's fine too.


----------



## Addy11

sounds good!



Nishbhar said:


> Normally its form 80 for primary applicant and 1221 for secondary. However, there have been cases where CO's have asked for both. Best to fill form 80 for both and have it ready.


----------



## kevin538

Addy11 said:


> pray for me too, bro!


Sure bro, Direct Grant for you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Addy11

God bless you!



kevin538 said:


> Sure bro, Direct Grant for you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Addy11

574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning. 

It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day. 

While this feeling sinks in, I want to take a moment to thank all of you who answered my many queries and shared invaluable knowledge that even most agents don't have!!

Keep the faith & march on! arty:arty::horn::second:


----------



## soeid

Applications submitted on what date are they processing now?


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> 574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning.
> 
> It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day.
> 
> While this feeling sinks in, I want to take a moment to thank all of you who answered my many queries and shared invaluable knowledge that even most agents don't have!!
> 
> Keep the faith & march on! arty:arty::horn::second:


Many many congratulations Addy, see I told you it would be direct grant 

Enjoy,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Apeksha S said:


> Hey All... I know I haven't been active for long here.. Want to Congratulate everyone listed below on getting their Visa... Congrats all you people....
> 
> besthar
> nandhini1682
> Surfer127
> Future ozzy
> Ritzagni
> msdaus
> deepslogin
> Nishbar


Thanks buddy, where were you? On a pilgrimage or sabbatical?


----------



## kevin538

Addy11 said:


> 574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning.
> 
> It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day.
> 
> While this feeling sinks in, I want to take a moment to thank all of you who answered my many queries and shared invaluable knowledge that even most agents don't have!!
> 
> Keep the faith & march on! arty:arty::horn::second:


Congratulations Bro, God bless you. Please pray for our Grants as well.


----------



## padmakarrao

Addy11 said:


> 574 days after the thought first popped into my head, it gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I got the grant this morning.
> 
> It's a Direct Grant and took exactly 2 months to the day.
> 
> While this feeling sinks in, I want to take a moment to thank all of you who answered my many queries and shared invaluable knowledge that even most agents don't have!!
> 
> Keep the faith & march on! arty:arty::horn::second:


Congratulations Addy. Best wishes for a bright future in Oz.


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> hi kavin are u living in muscat ?? when did apply ur visa and documents ..


Yes Dude applied on 23rd Aug


----------



## transactor

harilal1977 said:


> addy 2months from date of visa apply or documents uploaded ??


You could just read this timeline appended to his signature...

190 - 135112 | ACS: 10-Dec-13 | EOI: 1-Jul-14 :: 75 points | SS Applied: 4-Jul-14 | SS Approval: 30-Jul-14 | UK PCC: 18-Jul-14 | eVisa: 9-Aug-14 | IN PCC (Me): 18-Aug-14, IN PCC (Wife): 10-Sep-14 | eMeds: 23-Aug-14 | Docs Frontloaded: 24-Sep-14 | NL PCC: 2-Oct-14 | Form 80 & 1221: 3-Oct-14 | Direct Grant: 9-Oct-14


----------



## Addy11

Thanks Ritz! hope there's a slot still open on ur cricket team  



Ritzagni said:


> Many many congratulations Addy, see I told you it would be direct grant
> 
> Enjoy,
> Ritz


----------



## Addy11

Thanks bro, my prayers for a direct grant for you too!



kevin538 said:


> Congratulations Bro, God bless you. Please pray for our Grants as well.


----------



## Addy11

thanks buddy 



harilal1977 said:


> ADDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY WOW WOW WOW...
> 
> CONGRATULATION:lalala:


----------



## Addy11

date of application, buddy!



harilal1977 said:


> addy 2months from date of visa apply or documents uploaded ??


----------



## Apeksha S

Ritzagni said:


> Thanks buddy, where were you? On a pilgrimage or sabbatical?


HAHAHAHA

You can call it a Pilgrimage...;-)


----------



## Apeksha S

Addy11 said:


> Thanks bro, my prayers for a direct grant for you too!


Kevin

You are the man with the Golden Tongue and yet again u proved it Exactly 24 Hrs after you wished Addy for a direct grant he got it just as in the previous cases.


----------



## Addy11

Couldn't agree more, Apeksha.

Btw, just a thought, the SS Tracker in your signature should now be replaced by visa tracker 



Apeksha S said:


> Kevin
> 
> You are the man with the Golden Tongue and yet again u proved it Exactly 24 Hrs after you wished Addy for a direct grant he got it just as in the previous cases.


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> kavinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn u know what to do........pray for us too


If you spell his name correctly then he will surely.. He he

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Apeksha S

Addy11 said:


> Couldn't agree more, Apeksha.
> 
> Btw, just a thought, the SS Tracker in your signature should now be replaced by visa tracker


Chalo... This wish of yours is also fulfilled now....:thumb:


----------



## Nishbhar

harilal1977 said:


> kevinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


You spelt it wrong again!! come dude Harilallllllll


----------



## Addy11

hey, just a (stupid) question: after we get the grant letter, do we need to take any steps? like confirming to dibp or registering the grant number on their website or anything like that? 

or is just the grant letter sufficient for planning the move?




Nishbhar said:


> You spelt it wrong again!! come dude Harilallllllll


----------



## Ritzagni

Addy11 said:


> hey, just a (stupid) question: after we get the grant letter, do we need to take any steps? like confirming to dibp or registering the grant number on their website or anything like that?
> 
> or is just the grant letter sufficient for planning the move?


No steps per se, kust check for all memebers of the family at VEVO and take prints.

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## Addy11

ya, i've checked that and it's all ok. nothing apart from that? nowhere to register the grant or anything, right?

Are you going for a visa label?



Ritzagni said:


> No steps per se, kust check for all memebers of the family at VEVO and take prints.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ritz


----------



## padmakarrao

Addy11 said:


> ya, i've checked that and it's all ok. nothing apart from that? nowhere to register the grant or anything, right?
> 
> Are you going for a visa label?


Hi Addy, Visa label is waste of money (150 AU$/person). Our passports are tagged hence everyone can see our visa status anytime if needed. Save that money for sponsoring us a good lunch after our cricket match in Adelaide.


----------



## Addy11

lunch is part of R&Rs of the captain 

anyway, on a serious note, its is bit odd to travel without a visa stamp or even a residence permit card, u know what i mean? hence the question



padmakarrao said:


> Hi Addy, Visa label is waste of money (150 AU$/person). Our passports are tagged hence everyone can see our visa status anytime if needed. Save that money for sponsoring us a good lunch after our cricket match in Adelaide.


----------



## padmakarrao

Addy11 said:


> lunch is part of R&Rs of the captain
> 
> anyway, on a serious note, its is bit odd to travel without a visa stamp or even a residence permit card, u know what i mean? hence the question


I agree we are habitual at least for a paper visa if not a visa label. But know n number of people who have gone there without any visa lable, and people who have gone as recently as last Sunday.

Don't worry, just take the print of your Visa grant letter, it is more than enough, ideally even that wont be seen by anyone.

Chill mate.

When are you planning to move? Alone or with family?


----------



## Addy11

thanks! im planning to move only next year with family.

but i wasnt sure if after receipt of the grant letter, we need to take further steps within a stipulated time.. 



padmakarrao said:


> I agree we are habitual at least for a paper visa if not a visa label. But know n number of people who have gone there without any visa lable, and people who have gone as recently as last Sunday.
> 
> Don't worry, just take the print of your Visa grant letter, it is more than enough, ideally even that wont be seen by anyone.
> 
> Chill mate.
> 
> When are you planning to move? Alone or with family?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Addy11 said:


> thanks! im planning to move only next year with family.
> 
> but i wasnt sure if after receipt of the grant letter, we need to take further steps within a stipulated time..


In your visa grant letter it is clearly mentioned " Australia is now Visa label free " so if anyone at immigration or airport asks you about visa label show them the grant letter.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## MikeBH

Ritzagni said:


> Many many congratulations Addy, see I told you it would be direct grant
> 
> Enjoy,
> Ritz


I am happy for you. Wish you the best.


----------



## SachinPo

*SA SS Dates*

Hi All,

I have recently got my VETASSES assessment +ve and 7+ in IELTS. Want to lodge SA SS.

Just wanted to know what are the important dates I need to apply for SS ? 

For NSW and few other states I could find the dates when they will be publishing the lists...but for SA, no date details available. 

Please advise.

Thanks,
Sachin


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

SachinPo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently got my VETASSES assessment +ve and 7+ in IELTS. Want to lodge SA SS.
> 
> Just wanted to know what are the important dates I need to apply for SS ?
> 
> For NSW and few other states I could find the dates when they will be publishing the lists...but for SA, no date details available.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sachin


SA doesn't publish any lists brother.. The uploaded list on SA Website is real time...


----------



## divorceandproperty

*property settlement*

I got that your answer. thanks for sharing and good conversation.


----------



## bhupen008

Hey guys , I got my grant on Thursday morning ( 9th oct ) . Finally the wait it over . When you guys are planning to move there ? And when do you think is the best period to hunt for job there? Is it ok to go for a week in December there ( for my first entry which i need to do before august 2015 ) ??. Or i have to go and stay there for quite some months ??. I am planning to do final move in oct - nov of 2015. Please suggest and Keep one place in the cricket team ( i am good with both bat and ball ) Thnajs )) Bhupen


----------



## padmakarrao

bhupen008 said:


> Hey guys , I got my grant on Thursday morning ( 9th oct ) . Finally the wait it over . When you guys are planning to move there ? And when do you think is the best period to hunt for job there? Is it ok to go for a week in December there ( for my first entry which i need to do before august 2015 ) ??. Or i have to go and stay there for quite some months ??. I am planning to do final move in oct - nov of 2015. Please suggest and Keep one place in the cricket team ( i am good with both bat and ball ) Thnajs )) Bhupen


Hey Bhupen Congrats. Oh Yes even one day is alright for getting first entry validated. People do day that the best time to reach for job search is Feb or July and August. Though i think if you have competencies any time is good for final entry.

Many of us in this group would start entering from December till April.

And yes we will keep the vacancy in our cricket team for you sure. In fact it seems we will end up building two teams and play amongst each other.

Cheers


----------



## bhupen008

padmakarrao said:


> Hey Bhupen Congrats. Oh Yes even one day is alright for getting first entry validated. People do day that the best time to reach for job search is Feb or July and August. Though i think if you have competencies any time is good for final entry. Many of us in this group would start entering from December till April. And yes we will keep the vacancy in our cricket team for you sure. In fact it seems we will end up building two teams and play amongst each other. Cheers


@padmakarrao thanks a lot )) . To be honest I am bit confused when to move there. Financially as well as in terms of job. Thanks again.

I am looking forward to play cricket )))) 

Cheers


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> iam the founder of cricket team...make sure my place on playing eleven


Founder ??

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

Future_ozzy said:


> Founder ?? Adil Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hahaha 😊

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Ritzagni

bhupen008 said:


> Hey guys , I got my grant on Thursday morning ( 9th oct ) . Finally the wait it over . When you guys are planning to move there ? And when do you think is the best period to hunt for job there? Is it ok to go for a week in December there ( for my first entry which i need to do before august 2015 ) ??. Or i have to go and stay there for quite some months ??. I am planning to do final move in oct - nov of 2015. Please suggest and Keep one place in the cricket team ( i am good with both bat and ball ) Thnajs )) Bhupen


Congratulations Bhupen, its time to rock.....:drum:


----------



## awez_ahead

Hi guys, has anyone here from occ 262113(system admin) got grant having applied for SA sponsorship in July this year ?
Want to know what speed is the processing of this occ upto.

Many thanks!


----------



## bhupen008

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Bhupen, its time to rock.....:drum:


Thanks buddy !!! And congrats to you too . When are you planning to move to Adelaide ??? 

Cheers
Bhupendra


----------



## fhameed21

*Medical Records Update ??*

HI Guys

I've gone through my medical at the approved clinic. My 4 year son's medical record are updated on australian immigration website. Remaining family health record status hasn't changed. Its been 5 working days since.

Is there anything I need to be proactive about on this or shall I just wait for the status to change this week

Regards
fhameed21


----------



## Ritzagni

bhupen008 said:


> Thanks buddy !!! And congrats to you too . When are you planning to move to Adelaide ???
> 
> Cheers
> Bhupendra


Thanks Bhupen, I am planning to make the big move in first week of February 2015. 

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> I've gone through my medical at the approved clinic. My 4 year son's medical record are updated on australian immigration website. Remaining family health record status hasn't changed. Its been 5 working days since.
> 
> Is there anything I need to be proactive about on this or shall I just wait for the status to change this week
> 
> Regards
> fhameed21


Please call the clinic and ask?


----------



## fhameed21

padmakarrao said:


> I agree we are habitual at least for a paper visa if not a visa label. But know n number of people who have gone there without any visa lable, and people who have gone as recently as last Sunday.
> 
> Don't worry, just take the print of your Visa grant letter, it is more than enough, ideally even that wont be seen by anyone.
> 
> Chill mate.
> 
> When are you planning to move? Alone or with family?


Guys

I've travelled to Melbourne Australia on a business visa 456 in 2012. They just give you a printed letter separately you should to immigration officers at the airport. So it works fine.


----------



## samirkedis

Hi All,

I applied for visa 489 SA in 18-sep . I front loaded all the required doucument + PCC and medical examination. I need to ask do I have to fill Form 80 also or it is not required??

Thanks


----------



## soeid

My sister got SA SS approval in 10 days!


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Please call the clinic and ask?


I checked on E medical Client and its says my results are submitted to DIBP. For any further queries or visa issues I should contact DIBP.

The client doesn't pick the phone most of the time. I'll email the clinic too.


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> I checked on E medical Client and its says my results are submitted to DIBP. For any further queries or visa issues I should contact DIBP.
> 
> The client doesn't pick the phone most of the time. I'll email the clinic too.


Hi Fhameed,

If you mean to say that on E medical Client status for all family members is 'submitted' while at immi.gov login it is not showing up, it is a system thing, there have a lot of changes made to the immi website lately which made the site to act funny. Dont worry, it'll resolve on its own or even if does not tyhe documents would be visible to the CO team in high probability.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## fhameed21

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Fhameed,
> 
> If you mean to say that on E medical Client status for all family members is 'submitted' while at immi.gov login it is not showing up, it is a system thing, there have a lot of changes made to the immi website lately which made the site to act funny. Dont worry, it'll resolve on its own or even if does not tyhe documents would be visible to the CO team in high probability.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks Riz..you are a gem...I was so worried.

No I've to chase my Singapore PCC. 

The thing with Singapore character certificate is they don't give it foreigner till we show a letter from Australian immigration or any other similar authority that its asked for.

Now how to go about it. ??

Any body here been to Singapore for work 12 months + ??


----------



## Ritzagni

fhameed21 said:


> Thanks Riz..you are a gem...I was so worried.
> 
> No I've to chase my Singapore PCC.
> 
> The thing with Singapore character certificate is they don't give it foreigner till we show a letter from Australian immigration or any other similar authority that its asked for.
> 
> Now how to go about it. ??
> 
> Any body here been to Singapore for work 12 months + ??


I guesss you'd need to wait till the co writes to you asking about singapore pcc. then you may show that mail from co to singaporean authorities for pcc

best,
ritz


----------



## awez_ahead

soeid said:


> My sister got SA SS approval in 10 days!


Hi soeid was that for occ code 262113 ?

Thanks!


----------



## soeid

awez_ahead said:


> Hi soeid was that for occ code 262113 ?
> 
> Thanks!


249299 Private Tutors and Teachers nec. 

Does the occupation matter for SA SS?


----------



## padmakarrao

Intellectual said:


> Hi All, I have a query. I am a software engineer (261313) and my wife is a medical sales representative (225412). My occupation 261313 has been removed from most of the states and my wife's occupation is only in South Australia. Can anybody suggest if SA will ever include my profession in their list and when will they open again as on 1st July, 2014, my wife's occupation went into the 'special conditions apply' and we were unable to apply in time.


Hard luck dear. I doubt anyone can guess when the lists will re-open. You have to patiently keep checking various state sites everyday to see if someone changed their lists.

Any state may amend their lists post Christmas is my personal guess. Keep an eye on them.

Good luck.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Apeksha S

A Quick Query!!!!!

I Completed my medicals along with my spouse and child on 1st oct. My C under my spouse's child's and my health status have been updated in the application tracker as completed however my Spouse's status is still showing require to complete health organising. When i click on the link which says organise health check it gives the HAP form which is already submitted by the CMM which clearly states that the health check has been completed for him. Then why is that the application tracker is still showing that he has to organise the health check when ideally it should say its completed...when i contacted CMM they said they have already submitted which is right. Which No. can I call to speak to some one in DIBP to fix this.


Could anyone throw some light on this..


----------



## padmakarrao

Apeksha S said:


> A Quick Query!!!!! I Completed my medicals along with my spouse and child on 1st oct. My C under my spouse's child's and my health status have been updated in the application tracker as completed however my Spouse's status is still showing require to complete health organising. When i click on the link which says organise health check it gives the HAP form which is already submitted by the CMM which clearly states that the health check has been completed for him. Then why is that the application tracker is still showing that he has to organise the health check when ideally it should say its completed...when i contacted CMM they said they have already submitted which is right. Which No. can I call to speak to some one in DIBP to fix this. Could anyone throw some light on this..


Hi my suggestion, try ur luck with the hospital again and ask if there was anything in your husbands report which might have been rated adverse. And in case your report got uploaded just yesterday wait for sometime as some reports show a little late on the site.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## awez_ahead

soeid said:


> 249299 Private Tutors and Teachers nec.
> 
> Does the occupation matter for SA SS?


Not fully sure if it does. But this is one occupation that goes into special conditions pretty quickly. Given the speed of SA SS processing, I'm thinking if it should have been available by now to apply?


----------



## awez_ahead

soeid said:


> 249299 Private Tutors and Teachers nec.
> 
> Does the occupation matter for SA SS?


I see you have moved to NSW under occupation code 262113 
What are your views on availability and processing times for this code in general ?

Thanks!


----------



## Shreyas

Intellectual said:


> Hi All, I have a query. I am a software engineer (261313) and my wife is a medical sales representative (225412). My occupation 261313 has been removed from most of the states and my wife's occupation is only in South Australia. Can anybody suggest if SA will ever include my profession in their list and when will they open again as on 1st July, 2014, my wife's occupation went into the 'special conditions apply' and we were unable to apply in time.


Did you check if any other occupations available in SA are related to your current role and responsibilities. If they are matching mostly then you can reapply for ACS for that code. And keep watch on the SA list.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## awez_ahead

Hi Shreyas, I believe you have recently got the grant under code 262113.
Can you help me know if this code was open for application on the SA SNOL during Jan -Jun 2014?

Many thanks!


----------



## Adelaide_Bound

Hi we just got 190 PR grant for South Australia.We got our invite on 14th Aug ,Lodged our Visa application on 14th September and got our grant on 9th October.


----------



## awez_ahead

Adelaide_Bound said:


> Hi we just got 190 PR grant for South Australia.We got our invite on 14th Aug ,Lodged our Visa application on 14th September and got our grant on 9th October.


Congrats! Which occupation code?


----------



## Shreyas

awez_ahead said:


> Hi Shreyas, I believe you have recently got the grant under code 262113. Can you help me know if this code was open for application on the SA SNOL during Jan -Jun 2014? Many thanks!


No buddy. It was not open. I waited till 1st July and applied on that day only. It also went to low availability on the same day and special condition as well I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Shreyas

Adelaide_Bound said:


> Hi we just got 190 PR grant for South Australia.We got our invite on 14th Aug ,Lodged our Visa application on 14th September and got our grant on 9th October.


Congrats. Wishing you for smooth move.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## padmakarrao

Adelaide_Bound said:


> Hi we just got 190 PR grant for South Australia.We got our invite on 14th Aug ,Lodged our Visa application on 14th September and got our grant on 9th October.


Congrats man, this is superfast. Have a great future in Oz.

What is your occupation?


----------



## Ritzagni

Adelaide_Bound said:


> Hi we just got 190 PR grant for South Australia.We got our invite on 14th Aug ,Lodged our Visa application on 14th September and got our grant on 9th October.


Congratulations, all the best for your future at ADL

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Powergirl

Guys! Direct grant came in today!


----------



## Ritzagni

Powergirl said:


> Guys! Direct grant came in today!


since my and MSD's grants all employees at DIBP have been taking Red-bull thrice daily,


----------



## padmakarrao

Powergirl said:


> Guys! Direct grant came in today!


Congratulations Powergirl, it's a quick grant. Have a wonderful future in Oz.


----------



## padmakarrao

Ritzagni said:


> since my and MSD's grants all employees at DIBP have been taking Red-bull thrice daily,


You sound right Ritz, i just wish they do so till they approve all the grants in this group.


----------



## Powergirl

padmakarrao said:


> Congratulations Powergirl, it's a quick grant. Have a wonderful future in Oz.


Thx Paddy - will see u there


----------



## Future_ozzy

Powergirl said:


> Guys! Direct grant came in today!


"You got the power ".

Congrats ...

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaya73

Powergirl said:


> Guys! Direct grant came in today!



Congrats.


----------



## kevin538

padmakarrao said:


> Congratulations Powergirl, it's a quick grant. Have a wonderful future in Oz.


Next is yours Bhai :fingerscrossed:


----------



## padmakarrao

kevin538 said:


> Next is yours Bhai :fingerscrossed:


"Aapke muh mein ghee shakkar"

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Nars

hey congrates Powergirl,,,,very nice news....wish u all gr8 ozzy future


----------



## Powergirl

Nars said:


> hey congrates Powergirl,,,,very nice news....wish u all gr8 ozzy future



Thanks Nars! all the best to u!


----------



## Adelaide_Bound

Shreyas said:


> Congrats. Wishing you for smooth move.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Shreyas....As I rea;ize you are moving to Adelaide too...any plans on when you plan to go and what are the things i need to do...before the big move?


----------



## awez_ahead

Shreyas said:


> No buddy. It was not open. I waited till 1st July and applied on that day only. It also went to low availability on the same day and special condition as well I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yep it seems to have entered special conditions on 2nd July. And from here, next July looks toooo far 

Congratulations to you and best wishes for the future.


----------



## padmakarrao

Adelaide_Bound said:


> Hi Shreyas....As I rea;ize you are moving to Adelaide too...any plans on when you plan to go and what are the things i need to do...before the big move?


Hi,

Many from this thread would be moving to Adelaide starting from December, with a few moving every month from there. Once i get the grant i intend to move around April with family.

What is it that you wish to know exactly? This would help all of us to give you proper information. 

When did you get your grant? What is your profession? When do you intend to move?


----------



## suresh12

helo

i got 489 visa and thinking to move adelaide... howz adelaide for job and cost of living wise??

help will be appreciated??

thnx


----------



## Shreyas

Powergirl said:


> Guys! Direct grant came in today!


Hey, Congratulations 😊. Wishing you a smooth move.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Powergirl

harilal1977 said:


> congrats power girl..:second:


Thanks


----------



## Powergirl

Shreyas said:


> Hey, Congratulations 😊. Wishing you a smooth move.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks and to you too!


----------



## Danny Archer

suresh12 said:


> helo
> 
> i got 489 visa and thinking to move adelaide... howz adelaide for job and cost of living wise??
> 
> help will be appreciated??
> 
> thnx


Hi,

i am looking for 489 visa. Can you please help me with region currently open for ICT business analyst.


----------



## Ritzagni

suresh12 said:


> helo
> 
> i got 489 visa and thinking to move adelaide... howz adelaide for job and cost of living wise??
> 
> help will be appreciated??
> 
> thnx


Cost of living, best in OZ among all major cities, opportunities comparatively lesser than sydney/melbourne.

best,
Ritz


----------



## RAB

*Congratulations*



Powergirl said:


> Guys! Direct grant came in today!


Congratulations PowerGirl !! Wishing you a smooth move and great Future!!


----------



## Newmoon

CONGRATS Powergirl, see ya in Adelaide!!!


----------



## Newmoon

Hi everyone!!! I've Been so busy lately that I have popped in to continue the conversation in the forum, sorry! I'm finally vacating my flat in Melbourne today and flying to Adelaide on Monday, still waiting for my grant but excited for the move. 
See ya soon in Adelaide


----------



## padmakarrao

Newmoon said:


> Hi everyone!!! I've Been so busy lately that I have popped in to continue the conversation in the forum, sorry! I'm finally vacating my flat in Melbourne today and flying to Adelaide on Monday, still waiting for my grant but excited for the move. See ya soon in Adelaide


Good to see you back newmoon. Lot of us have got the grant in past few days, though even i am waiting for my grant. Had lodged just two days before you.

See you in adelaide soon

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mom2aleesya

Hi all. I get my grant today. I would like to thank you everyone here for your endless support. See you in Adelaide soon...


----------



## Newmoon

CO contacted my agent yesterday we need to do medicals again, the ones we had for the student visa are not accepted for PR.  Will get that sorted


----------



## padmakarrao

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi all. I get my grant today. I would like to thank you everyone here for your endless support. See you in Adelaide soon...


Congrats buddy. Have a bright future in Oz.


----------



## padmakarrao

sasa2014 said:


> pls help ...
> anyone has any idea when will SA update their occupation list?
> 
> my occupation 222312	Financial Investment Manager just gone to special conditions?
> 
> how long do u have to wait till they re-open this?
> Thanks.


Hard luck buddy. I doubt anyone can give you a firm answer on this, it would just be a guess. SA has updated their list just in July, so i feel they may do it after 6 months, may be in Jan or Feb.

Keep checking the other states too.


----------



## khalid zami

Hi Ppl,

Can anyone let me know when SA will re-open ICT Business Development occupation in 2014. I have missed in July 1 opening. I have done my assessment in Nov 13 and IELTS. 

Thanks


----------



## transactor

sasa2014 said:


> pls help ...
> anyone has any idea when will SA update their occupation list?
> 
> my occupation 222312	Financial Investment Manager just gone to special conditions?
> 
> how long do u have to wait till they re-open this?
> Thanks.


FYI, the occupation is open in WA Migration WA - Occupations in demand



mom2aleesya said:


> Hi all. I get my grant today. I would like to thank you everyone here for your endless support. See you in Adelaide soon...


Congratulations! May I know when was your application lodged?


----------



## sasa2014

transactor said:


> FYI, the occupation is open in WA Migration WA - Occupations in demand
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! May I know when was your application lodged?



hey thanks very much for your info...
but still if i wanna lodge application in SA, anyone knows when will SA update their list? 

like 2 mths or 6 mths later?


----------



## transactor

sasa2014 said:


> hey thanks very much for your info...
> but still if i wanna lodge application in SA, anyone knows when will SA update their list?
> 
> like 2 mths or 6 mths later?


Unfortunately no one really knows. Further, SA's list is a dynamic list, ie. it is updated as and when required.


----------



## mom2aleesya

transactor said:


> FYI, the occupation is open in WA Migration WA - Occupations in demand
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! May I know when was your application lodged?


I sent my application on 25th July 2014, contacted by CO for further documents on 25th Sptember and submit the rest on 1st October. This morning, received the grant.


----------



## Ritzagni

mom2aleesya said:


> Hi all. I get my grant today. I would like to thank you everyone here for your endless support. See you in Adelaide soon...


Congratulations dear, wish you a fruitful homecoming to OZ.


----------



## Ritzagni

sasa2014 said:


> hey thanks very much for your info...
> but still if i wanna lodge application in SA, anyone knows when will SA update their list?
> 
> like 2 mths or 6 mths later?


sorry to say, but 1st july 2015 is the date, be ready in the morning that day


----------



## Ritzagni

sasa2014 said:


> hey thanks very much for your info...
> but still if i wanna lodge application in SA, anyone knows when will SA update their list?
> 
> like 2 mths or 6 mths later?


Dear Sasa, if you are serious about migrating to OZ, apply wherever your assessed occupation is available. political decisions always impact immigration policies, who knows what kind of immigration program there would be in July 2015? As it is recently NSW and Victoria have closed several occupations indefinitely, 

Choose wisely
Ritz


----------



## mehran2010

*Yes!!!*

Hi everyone!

Today my wife and I got the grant notification! :rockon: This was a great news for us, since we had been waiting for this moment for the past 21 months! :whoo: Yes, you heard it correctly! We lodged our visa on 21 January, 2013 and only after 21 months eventually got the visa! I can't describe the joy! To all of you out there waiting for the grant, please be patient and I wish all of you a speedy visa grant and smooth relocation to Australia. :fingerscrossed:

By the way, although we have SA State Sponsorship visa (SN 190), there is no condition listed under our visa. Does this mean that we can live and work anywhere in Australia, or do we still have to work 2 years in South Australia? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## padmakarrao

mehran2010 said:


> Hi everyone! Today my wife and I got the grant notification! :rockon: This was a great news for us, since we had been waiting for this moment for the past 21 months! :whoo: Yes, you heard it correctly! We lodged our visa on 21 January, 2013 and only after 21 months eventually got the visa! I can't describe the joy! To all of you out there waiting for the grant, please be patient and I wish all of you a speedy visa grant and smooth relocation to Australia. :fingerscrossed: By the way, although we have SA State Sponsorship visa (SN 190), there is no condition listed under our visa. Does this mean that we can live and work anywhere in Australia, or do we still have to work 2 years in South Australia? Thanks for your advice.


Congrats dear. I appreciate the patience you have, we all should learn from you. I have seen in this forum a few people who lodge an application and after a week start asking when would the grant come or co assigned.

When you had applied for state nomination in the application you had committed that you would stay in the state for first two years. In the grant it does not come, as the commitment is not legal but only moral. I personally feel you should be thankful to the state which helped you achieve your dream and you owe that much to the state. The rest is in your hands.

Have a bright future in Oz.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mehran2010

*Thanks!*



padmakarrao said:


> Congrats dear. I appreciate the patience you have, we all should learn from you. I have seen in this forum a few people who lodge an application and after a week start asking when would the grant come or co assigned.
> 
> When you had applied for state nomination in the application you had committed that you would stay in the state for first two years. In the grant it does not come, as the commitment is not legal but only moral. I personally feel you should be thankful to the state which helped you achieve your dream and you owe that much to the state. The rest is in your hands.
> 
> Have a bright future in Oz.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks dear! You're absolutely right. However, I was wondering in case I have a job offer from other states, is is legally possible to consider it? Thanks again. 

Best wishes to you and other mates in the forum!


----------



## padmakarrao

mehran2010 said:


> Thanks dear! You're absolutely right. However, I was wondering in case I have a job offer from other states, is is legally possible to consider it? Thanks again.
> 
> Best wishes to you and other mates in the forum!


Hi,

As i said there is no clear legal document stating what will happen if you were to jump states. In fact in forum read about some cases where they did so and are happily living in Oz. What i personally fear is if any of the rules were to change or become stringent tomorrow, then i would not want to come into legal hassles. Also i do not know how it impacts the citizenship request which we might choose to make after a few years.

Ultimately as you said if you have a job opportunity, you should go and talk to the SA authorities and try to explain the situation. Finally we have to take care of your families which is of utmost importance.

Take your own decision. 

Cheers


----------



## SachinPo

mehran2010 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Today my wife and I got the grant notification! :rockon: This was a great news for us, since we had been waiting for this moment for the past 21 months! :whoo: Yes, you heard it correctly! We lodged our visa on 21 January, 2013 and only after 21 months eventually got the visa! I can't describe the joy! To all of you out there waiting for the grant, please be patient and I wish all of you a speedy visa grant and smooth relocation to Australia. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> By the way, although we have SA State Sponsorship visa (SN 190), there is no condition listed under our visa. Does this mean that we can live and work anywhere in Australia, or do we still have to work 2 years in South Australia? Thanks for your advice.


Congrats buddy, .......
To answer your last question, I believe that there IS a legal procedure which u can follow to immigrate to other states other than the sponsoring one. I am not sure what it is...but few of my acquaintances have done so. Pls check with your migration agent.


----------



## RAB

mehran2010 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Today my wife and I got the grant notification! :rockon: This was a great news for us, since we had been waiting for this moment for the past 21 months! :whoo: Yes, you heard it correctly! We lodged our visa on 21 January, 2013 and only after 21 months eventually got the visa! I can't describe the joy! To all of you out there waiting for the grant, please be patient and I wish all of you a speedy visa grant and smooth relocation to Australia. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> By the way, although we have SA State Sponsorship visa (SN 190), there is no condition listed under our visa. Does this mean that we can live and work anywhere in Australia, or do we still have to work 2 years in South Australia? Thanks for your advice.


Congrats Mehran!! Appreciate your patience and it has paid off! Wish you a smooth transition and a bright future ahead in OZ.


----------



## padmakarrao

RAB said:


> Congrats Mehran!! Appreciate your patience and it has paid off! Wish you a smooth transition and a bright future ahead in OZ.


Hi RAB,

So you are back on the forum. Good to see you lodged your application, try and upload the docs quickly, so that your file gets cleared before 15th Dec (Christmas celebrations in Oz)

Cheers


----------



## RAB

padmakarrao said:


> Hi RAB,
> 
> So you are back on the forum. Good to see you lodged your application, try and upload the docs quickly, so that your file gets cleared before 15th Dec (Christmas celebrations in Oz)
> 
> Cheers


Thanks padmakarrao for your caution, I will complete the upload in few days. 

Even though I got my invite on 8-Aug, I had to resolve few issues before I could lodge the visa. In my original EOI I had claimed points for Doctorate education even though my qualification was Masters (MD). I claimed this because my skills assessment clearly said my degree is equivalent to Australian Doctorate. 

Later when I filled in the visa application, I became uneasy and sent a clarification to my assessment body if my claim is correct, they replied that I have to check with DIBP. I checked with DIBP and they referred back to assessment body or Vettassess. 

Then I came to know that Vettassess also do a “Point Test” irrespective of your occupation, hence I submitted the application along with the urgency form to speed up the process as my deadline for visa lodging was nearing. They approved my urgency request and gave the report. It said my qualification is equivalent to Australian Masters. 

At least I got my mind cleared and requested SA if they can transfer their nomination to a new EOI with Masters. They accepted my request and I got a new invite on Sep. This is my story so far. Hope for the best. Sorry for this long post and I hope it would help someone!!


----------



## padmakarrao

RAB said:


> Thanks padmakarrao for your caution, I will complete the upload in few days.
> 
> Even though I got my invite on 8-Aug, I had to resolve few issues before I could lodge the visa. In my original EOI I had claimed points for Doctorate education even though my qualification was Masters (MD). I claimed this because my skills assessment clearly said my degree is equivalent to Australian Doctorate.
> 
> Later when I filled in the visa application, I became uneasy and sent a clarification to my assessment body if my claim is correct, they replied that I have to check with DIBP. I checked with DIBP and they referred back to assessment body or Vettassess.
> 
> Then I came to know that Vettassess also do a “Point Test” irrespective of your occupation, hence I submitted the application along with the urgency form to speed up the process as my deadline for visa lodging was nearing. They approved my urgency request and gave the report. It said my qualification is equivalent to Australian Masters.
> 
> At least I got my mind cleared and requested SA if they can transfer their nomination to a new EOI with Masters. They accepted my request and I got a new invite on Sep. This is my story so far. Hope for the best. Sorry for this long post and I hope it would help someone!!


Wow thats an interesting journey you travelled. Never ready something similar in the forum. Thank God by the end everything fell in line for you and you lodged the Visa.

Best wishes for the future.


----------



## iru

padmakarrao said:


> Wow thats an interesting journey you travelled. Never ready something similar in the forum. Thank God by the end everything fell in line for you and you lodged the Visa.
> 
> Best wishes for the future.


Hi Paddy

In fact, i too had a same problem. I have a phd but when i sent for vetasses my degree was not in hand, so they approved my masters alone although i sent my docs regarding phd. Meanwhile, i completed my degree before lodging for SS for SA. My agent compelled me to add phd for SA SS, but i took a call not to include phd as it was not assessed by VET and since i had enough points to proceed i went ahead in lodging the visa without it. Just to update,...

Iru


----------



## padmakarrao

iru said:


> Hi Paddy
> 
> In fact, i too had a same problem. I have a phd but when i sent for vetasses my degree was not in hand, so they approved my masters alone although i sent my docs regarding phd. Meanwhile, i completed my degree before lodging for SS for SA. My agent compelled me to add phd for SA SS, but i took a call not to include phd as it was not assessed by VET and since i had enough points to proceed i went ahead in lodging the visa without it. Just to update,...
> 
> Iru


Oh ok, doctor sahab,


----------



## nouray27

In regards to the medical check-up do we have to wait untill they ask us to do it? I have lodged my visa over a month ago and my agent is telling me to wait untill they ask for medicals. Can any one advise me on what to do?


----------



## mehran2010

nouray27 said:


> In regards to the medical check-up do we have to wait untill they ask us to do it? I have lodged my visa over a month ago and my agent is telling me to wait untill they ask for medicals. Can any one advise me on what to do?


It's up to you. But personally I would suggest to wait. In our experience, we did medical in advance. However, since the visa process took a long time, the initial medical expired and later the case officer asked us to undergo for medical again.


----------



## padmakarrao

nouray27 said:


> In regards to the medical check-up do we have to wait untill they ask us to do it? I have lodged my visa over a month ago and my agent is telling me to wait untill they ask for medicals. Can any one advise me on what to do?


Agreed to Mehran, but depends on how long it takes for grants for your country. Like for India an application which is complete with medicals and pcc done, 190 visa is being granted in 2 months. So most of us have done the medicals even before it was asked for.

I dont know how DIBP looks at files from Egypt. Based on the excel it seems they take long time for Pakistan, Bangladesh, Iran and a few more countries.

Hence totally your call, try checking from the data available in the forum and decide else as rightly said by Mehran, your initial entry date will end up coming just 2 months from grant.


----------



## nouray27

padmakarrao said:


> Agreed to Mehran, but depends on how long it takes for grants for your country. Like for India an application which is complete with medicals and pcc done, 190 visa is being granted in 2 months. So most of us have done the medicals even before it was asked for.
> 
> I dont know how DIBP looks at files from Egypt. Based on the excel it seems they take long time for Pakistan, Bangladesh, Iran and a few more countries.
> 
> Hence totally your call, try checking from the data available in the forum and decide else as rightly said by Mehran, your initial entry date will end up coming just 2 months from grant.


Thanks to you and Mehran for your valuable advise. I am just worried because I am diabetic and afraid that this will delay things further in case they ask for extended medical checks. For How long is the medical check-up valid?


----------



## padmakarrao

nouray27 said:


> Thanks to you and Mehran for your valuable advise. I am just worried because I am diabetic and afraid that this will delay things further in case they ask for extended medical checks. For How long is the medical check-up valid?


Medicals is valid for one year. Diabetes has almost no impact on your case. They are most worried about TB and AIDS.

Medicals have to be done compulsorily for every person, so you can do it now or later, it would just delay your grant a little bit. So if you are in no urgency that should be fine. Just keep in mind from 15th December till almost 15th Jan everything works slowly in Oz due to Christmas.

Best Wishes.


----------



## padmakarrao

harilal1977 said:


> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter......... is that mean medical reports submitted to DIBP by panel doctor ?? we done our medical on 22nd sep 2014 and uploaded the medical receipts


Yes sir

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## padmakarrao

harilal1977 said:


> padmakarrao...its ur turn for direct grant..


Thanks Harilal. Even i hope so, it would be great to have it in this week, will have a blasting Diwali.


----------



## AjithPvr

Hello,

I have applied for SA SS on October 13,2014. When i checked the status in "Track your application", it doesnt show any updates. Only the submission date is displayed in that page. I am worried now because I read somewhere that they updates intermediate stages of processing.

Please can anyone share your experience.


----------



## padmakarrao

AjithPvr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for SA SS on October 13,2014. When i checked the status in "Track your application", it doesnt show any updates. Only the submission date is displayed in that page. I am worried now because I read somewhere that they updates intermediate stages of processing.
> 
> Please can anyone share your experience.


Hi Ajith,

They do not upload anything between, neither them nor at the next stage DIBP. So you upload and wait patiently for the mail from them. Off late the speed of nomination has been good, you should receive it in 3-4 weeks or may be even earlier.

You have applied for which occupation?

Best Wishes


----------



## AjithPvr

Thank you for the reply. I have applied for ICT Trainer


----------



## Future_ozzy

Happy Diwali everyone !!!

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

Future_ozzy said:


> Happy Diwali everyone !!!
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Happy Diwali Adil and all my EF friends


----------



## gary31

Any one with any good news ??????


----------



## Apeksha S

gary31 said:


> Any one with any good news ??????


Any one with any updates


----------



## hidayahramli

Hi guys,

Just a quick question. I currently have 65 points without the state nomination. My occupation is listed in all states other than QLD at the moment. Tried applying for NSW last intake and it was nightmare. SO im trying to look for other states at the moment. I'm working in QLD fifo to my home in NSW. If i were to apply for SA, do i ahve to provide job offer in SA? i am so confused with requirements of the job offer. I tried looking everywhere but can anyone please advise me on this?


----------



## padmakarrao

hidayahramli said:


> Hi guys, Just a quick question. I currently have 65 points without the state nomination. My occupation is listed in all states other than QLD at the moment. Tried applying for NSW last intake and it was nightmare. SO im trying to look for other states at the moment. I'm working in QLD fifo to my home in NSW. If i were to apply for SA, do i ahve to provide job offer in SA? i am so confused with requirements of the job offer. I tried looking everywhere but can anyone please advise me on this?


Does your job show as special conditions in the list? If yes, then you have to show a job offer etc. if no, then go to SA website, create an account and apply for the spinsorship, no job offer required in this case.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## fhameed21

*SA SS Application Update*

Hi Guys

Its been a while since my last thread on this forum. Just a little. My medical status has changed online to been received. Also a case officer has been assigned to me. I received an email from GSM team 6. 10 days back though their reply email has changed now. They asked for Form 80 for myself and wife and wife's IELTS test results. I provided them and uploaded online too at the immigration account.

Now i'm running to get Singapore police certificate as i worked in Singapore 2 years back. Since i'm offshore so its a little difficult to get things in sync for this.

I'll keep you folks posted.


----------



## msdaus

fhameed21 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Its been a while since my last thread on this forum. Just a little. My medical status has changed online to been received. Also a case officer has been assigned to me. I received an email from GSM team 6. 10 days back though their reply email has changed now. They asked for Form 80 for myself and wife and wife's IELTS test results. I provided them and uploaded online too at the immigration account.
> 
> Now i'm running to get Singapore police certificate as i worked in Singapore 2 years back. Since i'm offshore so its a little difficult to get things in sync for this.
> 
> I'll keep you folks posted.


Great, your grant is knocking your door. cheerssssssssssss.......


----------



## SachinPo

I want to know how to apply for SA sponsorship. Some help please. .


----------



## padmakarrao

SachinPo said:


> I want to know how to apply for SA sponsorship. Some help please. .


Hi Sachin, go to SA website. https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/

Check for your occupation on the State nomination list. If your occupation shows as available (high/medium/low), you can apply for the state nomination.

Just create a log-in ID. i am sure you already have an EOI created (which says only SA as option for where you want to stay in OZ).

Fill in the online application with all the data and your reason of why SA, link it with your EOI and submit. 

It is really simple, you wont take even 30 minutes to do all this.

Cheers


----------



## SachinPo

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Sachin, go to SA website. https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/
> 
> Check for your occupation on the State nomination list. If your occupation shows as available (high/medium/low), you can apply for the state nomination.
> 
> Just create a log-in ID. i am sure you already have an EOI created (which says only SA as option for where you want to stay in OZ).
> 
> Fill in the online application with all the data and your reason of why SA, link it with your EOI and submit.
> 
> It is really simple, you wont take even 30 minutes to do all this.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot Padmakarrao...
What are the charges for SA SS..??


----------



## padmakarrao

*Visa Granted*

Hi Friends,

This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.

So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my *VISA GRANT* today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.

Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:


----------



## Future_ozzy

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.
> 
> So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my VISA GRANT today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.
> 
> Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:


Congratulations Brother ...

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

SachinPo said:


> Thanks a lot Padmakarrao...
> What are the charges for SA SS..??


Its free Sachin


----------



## Ritzagni

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.
> 
> So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my *VISA GRANT* today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.
> 
> Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:


See I told you bro, hearty congratulations, :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Ciao,
Ritz


----------



## jaya73

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.
> 
> So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my *VISA GRANT* today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.
> 
> Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:



Congrats Paddy!!!


----------



## padmakarrao

Hey thanks Future_ozzy, Ritzagni and Jaya and all others for the wishes.


----------



## Nishbhar

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.
> 
> So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my *VISA GRANT* today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.
> 
> Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:


Congrats Padmakar!


----------



## Danny Archer

jaya73 said:


> Congrats Paddy!!!


Hi Jaya,

Any update on CO?


----------



## Danny Archer

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.
> 
> So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my *VISA GRANT* today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.
> 
> Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:


Congrats Buddy


----------



## SachinPo

Ritzagni said:


> Its free Sachin


Thanks dear..


----------



## SachinPo

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.
> 
> So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my VISA GRANT today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.
> 
> Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:


Heartiest congratulations ..


----------



## padmakarrao

harilal1977 said:


> CONGRATS Padmakarro...few days before i told u ...its ur turn for direct grant


Thank you Sirji, next kaun hain aapke prayer mein?


----------



## jaya73

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Jaya,
> 
> Any update on CO?


Hi Danny,

Not yet. There so many people before me. What about yours Danny?


----------



## Danny Archer

jaya73 said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Not yet. There so many people before me. What about yours Danny?


No Jaya,

No update as of now. let's see how long it going to take.


----------



## Danny Archer

Hi Guys,

One of my friend needs help with Immigration. He got +skill assessment for business Analyst(ICT 261111) and got 7 each in IELTS. he is running short of 5 points. Can you please suggest what are other options he has. Since No state is currently offering sponsorship, is there any alternative that he can go for. His agent is suggesting to wait till January for NSW as his Anzsco Code is suspended for NSW.


----------



## awez_ahead

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.
> 
> So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my *VISA GRANT* today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.
> 
> Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:


Congrats and best wishes for the future!


----------



## RAB

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.
> 
> So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my *VISA GRANT* today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.
> 
> Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:


Congratulations my Friend!! Wish you all the best for a great future ahead.


----------



## MikeBH

padmakarrao said:


> Does your job show as special conditions in the list? If yes, then you have to show a job offer etc. if no, then go to SA website, create an account and apply for the spinsorship, no job offer required in this case.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi Padmakarrao!

I just want to find out if SA does not advertise for upcoming intakes as NSW and other related states do ? Because from your reply above, it look like ones you meet up with the minimum requirement for SA you apply at any time ?

Waiting for your kind reply.


----------



## padmakarrao

MikeBH said:


> Hi Padmakarrao!
> 
> I just want to find out if SA does not advertise for upcoming intakes as NSW and other related states do ? Because from your reply above, it look like ones you meet up with the minimum requirement for SA you apply at any time ?
> 
> Waiting for your kind reply.


Hi Mike, if you check only NSW advertises for the intake and that too it started this new process from July only. 

All other states have a dynamic list of occupations on their website which they update based on their requirement. If your occupation is available for sponsorship in that list, you can apply anytime. The only risk you have in delaying is at times the list gets updated and suddenly one can find his/her occupation out of the list.

So, if you have your occupation in SA list right now, go ahead and apply soon. In my case i applied for sponsorship and the next day they put my occupation in Special conditions and stopped sponsoring, i was lucky by just one day.

Cheers


----------



## Adelaide_Bound

congratulations Padmakarrao.. Worth the wait isn't it.


----------



## Adelaide_Bound

as mentioned earlier I plan to reach Adelaide in mid March 2015..before I book my ticket is there anything I need to do, like getting in touch with Immigration to let them know my plans etc... Also do I need to carry any documents to show at the airport like the visa grant letter etc... I'm going to be in a Job Hunt so any suggestions for inexpensive accommodation would be highly appreciated. 

MANY Thanks


----------



## padmakarrao

Adelaide_Bound said:


> congratulations Padmakarrao.. Worth the wait isn't it.


Of course the wait was worth a lot. Thanks for the wishes.

Best luck for your plans. Hope you do well in Oz


----------



## user_ajay

Hi All,

Many congrats for all those who got their grants!!

I have a query. I submitted my Visa application on 19th Aug and still haven't received the grant. Is there a contact number or something where I can reach out to them to ask the status?

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## Danny Archer

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friend needs help with Immigration. He got +skill assessment for business Analyst(ICT 261111) and got 7 each in IELTS. he is running short of 5 points. Can you please suggest what are other options he has. Since No state is currently offering sponsorship, is there any alternative that he can go for. His agent is suggesting to wait till January for NSW as his Anzsco Code is suspended for NSW.


Hi All,

Please shed some light on above query if there is any alternate available?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Danny Archer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please shed some light on above query if there is any alternate available?


Ask him to try for 8 bands in each IELTS ,that way he can get 10 more points ..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Danny Archer

Future_ozzy said:


> Ask him to try for 8 bands in each IELTS ,that way he can get 10 more points ..
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


thanks Adil


----------



## Apeksha S

Hello Everyone!!!!

We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.

Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!


----------



## jaya73

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.
> 
> Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!


Congrats Apeksha!!!


----------



## padmakarrao

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.
> 
> Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!


Congrats Apeksha, so you have crossed all the hurdles and finally achieved your dream.

Now can we hope for you to be as active as before again. 

When do you plan to make the move?


----------



## Danny Archer

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.
> 
> Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!


Congrats Apeksha


----------



## Nishbhar

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.
> 
> Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!


Congrats Apeksha!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats Apeksha


----------



## user_ajay

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.
> 
> Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!



Congrats Apeksha!


----------



## user_ajay

Anyone can give me pointers to contact numbers so that I can check the status of my application. I am really worried now!


----------



## Danny Archer

Future_ozzy said:


> Ask him to try for 8 bands in each IELTS ,that way he can get 10 more points ..
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


HI Adil,

Thanks for your reply. In case he is able to get 8 in each section of IELTS, Whats the next thing that he has to do?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Danny Archer said:


> HI Adil,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. In case he is able to get 8 in each section of IELTS, Whats the next thing that he has to do?


His occupation needs to be available on SOL or CSOL.. If it is then he should apply for EOI..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This was the first thread of Expat Forum that i joined and it helped me a lot to become comfortable with my own decision of migration. There were so many of you with whom i connected and it helped me rest my internal demons which at times were asking me to not go ahead with the migration.
> 
> So finally here i am sharing the GOOD NEWS with all of you first. I received my *VISA GRANT* today, exactly 2 months after the lodging. The grant is for me, my wife and my two kids.
> 
> Can't express my feelings right now, in simplest words i can say i am HAPPY and Elated.  lane::lalala:


Many Congratulations Bhai, I am happy for you and wish you all the best for your future OOOOOZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ life


----------



## RAB

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.
> 
> Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!


Congrats Apeksha !!!


----------



## swatsandy

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.
> 
> Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!


Congratus dear.....


----------



## kevin538

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.
> 
> Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!


Congratulations Apeksha have a great Ozzzz life


----------



## padmakarrao

kevin538 said:


> Many Congratulations Bhai, I am happy for you and wish you all the best for your future OOOOOZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ life


Thanks a lot Kevin for a wonderful wish.


----------



## user_ajay

Hi All,

I am happy and excited to share with you all that we got the Grant today 
Thanks for all your help and support!!


----------



## swatsandy

Congratus mate...
can you please share your timelines?


----------



## kevin538

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy and excited to share with you all that we got the Grant today
> Thanks for all your help and support!!


Congratz Ajay.


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends - It would be great if anyone could reply on my query. 

I have done my medicals couple of Days before and is still showing REQUESTED in the Immi site. However, I was informed by Medical panel from the clinic that they have uploaded my file.

Generally how long will it take to reflect on the Immi site.

Thanks @ Kevin


----------



## user_ajay

swatsandy said:


> Congratus mate...
> can you please share your timelines?



ICT Account Manager 225211| SA applied- 4 Jul 2014 | Invite - 1 Aug 2014 | Visa Lodged- 19 Aug 2014 | VISA Grant- 29th Oct


----------



## jaya73

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy and excited to share with you all that we got the Grant today
> Thanks for all your help and support!!



Congrats Ajay.


----------



## Ritzagni

Apeksha S said:


> Hello Everyone!!!!
> 
> We received the Golden mail today morning!!!!!!!!! Yes!! WE GOT THE GRANT. I am extremely extremely happy to share this with you all and thank each one of you in this forum who were very helpful throughout the process.
> 
> Wish you all speedy Grants for those who are waiting!!!!


Congratulations dear,


----------



## Ritzagni

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy and excited to share with you all that we got the Grant today
> Thanks for all your help and support!!


Wonderful News Ajay, Congrats & all the best for future OZ life,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> Dear Friends - It would be great if anyone could reply on my query.
> 
> I have done my medicals couple of Days before and is still showing REQUESTED in the Immi site. However, I was informed by Medical panel from the clinic that they have uploaded my file.
> 
> Generally how long will it take to reflect on the Immi site.
> 
> Thanks @ Kevin


Kevin do not rely too much on immi site's received/required status, its a system glitch and it may even remain required/requested even till the day of grant. (happened with me). e-medical client is accurate though.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Danny Archer

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy and excited to share with you all that we got the Grant today
> Thanks for all your help and support!!


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats ajay


----------



## RAB

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy and excited to share with you all that we got the Grant today
> Thanks for all your help and support!!


Congrats Ajay!! Have a great future ahead.


----------



## padmakarrao

user_ajay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy and excited to share with you all that we got the Grant today
> Thanks for all your help and support!!


Congrats Ajay, have a wonderful life in Oz


----------



## kevin538

Ritzagni said:


> Kevin do not rely too much on immi site's received/required status, its a system glitch and it may even remain required/requested even till the day of grant. (happened with me). e-medical client is accurate though.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Many thanks for your reply Ritz, 

e-medical client information sheet says my case has been submitted with DIBP hope this suffice right. 
Another question - I have done my medicals after CO requested , from now how long will take for the closer to get my grant ( 1 Month )


----------



## Future_ozzy

kevin538 said:


> Many thanks for your reply Ritz,
> 
> e-medical client information sheet says my case has been submitted with DIBP hope this suffice right.
> Another question - I have done my medicals after CO requested , from now how long will take for the closer to get my grant ( 1 Month )



Give CO atleast 7 working days to review your file.

If there is no progress after 7 working days it makes sense to call and inform them that as requested medicals has been done and submitted by the clinic to DIBP.


----------



## Gaurav Sahdev

Hi friends, 

Please tell me that is there any chance of reseting of the occupation list by south australia in december or january....... My occupation is sales rep industrial products (225411) which went in special condition on july 1st.


----------



## padmakarrao

Gaurav Sahdev said:


> Hi friends, Please tell me that is there any chance of reseting of the occupation list by south australia in december or january....... My occupation is sales rep industrial products (225411) which went in special condition on july 1st.


Hard luck dear. I surely hope they would open it soon, but i dobt anyone can give you an answer on this. Next july they will surely reset their list, before that it depends on the industry need of SA.

Best wishes. Keep checking websites of all the states.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jaya73

Hi All, It gives me immense pleasure to inform that I have received my grant today!!! Thank you all for the support and cooperation.


----------



## padmakarrao

jaya73 said:


> Hi All, It gives me immense pleasure to inform that I have received my grant today!!! Thank you all for the support and cooperation.


Congrats Jaya, have a wonderful life in Oz.


----------



## Danny Archer

jaya73 said:


> Hi All, It gives me immense pleasure to inform that I have received my grant today!!! Thank you all for the support and cooperation.


Great Jaya


----------



## Future_ozzy

jaya73 said:


> Hi All, It gives me immense pleasure to inform that I have received my grant today!!! Thank you all for the support and cooperation.


Congrats ...

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## RAB

jaya73 said:


> Hi All, It gives me immense pleasure to inform that I have received my grant today!!! Thank you all for the support and cooperation.


Congratulations Jaya!! Wish you a great future in Oz.


----------



## jaya73

RAB said:


> Congratulations Jaya!! Wish you a great future in Oz.


Thanks Rab. Wish all the best to you too Rab.


----------



## sameer7106

harilal1977 said:


> hey congrats harilal......
> 
> Hey mates,
> 
> i got a query
> 
> i'll be applying for SA.....so for SA i should have the funds cleared in my bank account or what?? or can i show them the property papers as well??? Also, can i show them the funds borrowed from my father??
> 
> I know i am being a questionaire now but your revert would really help me out.


----------



## padmakarrao

sameer7106 said:


> harilal1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey congrats harilal......
> 
> Hey mates,
> 
> i got a query
> 
> i'll be applying for SA.....so for SA i should have the funds cleared in my bank account or what?? or can i show them the property papers as well??? Also, can i show them the funds borrowed from my father??
> 
> I know i am being a questionaire now but your revert would really help me out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sameer, SA does not ask you to show any fund. In fact i think none of the Australian states ask for the same. They just ask you in one of the forms, how much money and fixed assets you have.
> 
> Just mention a figure matching their expectation which is shared on their website for a single person or a family person. They are least bothered from where you bring this money.
> 
> Do ask any question, this forum is meant for that.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats hari and jaya


----------



## padmakarrao

harilal1977 said:


> padmakarrao said:
> 
> 
> 
> are u sure they don't ask to show funds....my consultant told me they might ask for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 100% sure sir, got the grant just recently.
> 
> And i know at least 15-20 more people who have got grants recently after sponsorship of SA, who also did not show any proof of funds.
Click to expand...


----------



## padmakarrao

harilal1977 said:


> padmakarrao said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know that.... but they might ask
> 
> acha ye batao kab ja raha ho ??
> 
> 
> 
> They wont ask Hari, dont worry. But at the same time the reality is if you dont have that much fund, you would anyways not be able to go there. To start a new life, that too without a job and in one of the most expensive country is not at all easy.
> 
> I am contemplating on when to go, the ideal plan was April first week, but might decide to go earlier too, depending on the school admissions of kids.
> 
> If you get the grant anytime soon, when is your plan to go?
Click to expand...


----------



## Danny Archer

hi All,

It is possible to get extra point if skill assessment for partner(Spouse) is positive?

The nominated occupation for spouse has to be from SOL list or it can be CSOL to gain extra 5 point in your bucket?


----------



## sameer7106

harilal1977 said:


> sameer7106 said:
> 
> 
> 
> iam waiting for grant....
> 
> just put the money on ur a/c around 12-13 lakhs minimum( including FD) ....rest u can show on property
> 
> for ur information 90% case they dont ask for funds details
> 
> follow this links for more details
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info mate....
> 
> Thanks padmakarrao
Click to expand...


----------



## dr_max

Hi,

I have an urgent question about SA SS. If I get SA nomination and receive an invitation under visa 190 and I do not apply for 60 days, will I get another one after that (like 189) or it will be one time kind of thing?

I have applied for SA SS and I want to postpone the visa lodgement till next April or May. 

Thank you.


----------



## navz17

Hi 
Anyone applied for state sponsor in Oct? Can someone please share state sponsor timeliens for oct?


----------



## navz17

SA state sponsor


----------



## Ritzagni

harilal1977 said:


> padmakarrao said:
> 
> 
> 
> are u sure they don't ask to show funds....my consultant told me they might ask for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Your consultant is a liar like most of the agents, NO PROOF REUIRED ever at any stage in state sponsorship.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz
Click to expand...


----------



## Ritzagni

dr_max said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an urgent question about SA SS. If I get SA nomination and receive an invitation under visa 190 and I do not apply for 60 days, will I get another one after that (like 189) or it will be one time kind of thing?
> 
> I have applied for SA SS and I want to postpone the visa lodgement till next April or May.
> 
> Thank you.


It is a ONE TIME WINDOW, now or never


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hi Expats,

I am glad to join this team and share my good news that Yesterday I got VISA invite for SA .

I have a query that PTA (point test advice letter) is mandatory to claim 15 points of work experience.
My PTA results may take 6 weeks more. So, Shall I proceed for VISA lodge

Also for safer side I am re appearing for IELTS to gain 10 points (I know it not needed now)

One more thing that Is it better to include family with 190 or can apply later by 309/100?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ritzagni said:


> It is a ONE TIME WINDOW, now or never


R u sure about EOI Ritzgani,

Because some filed couple of EOI simultaneously with different Email Id.

Not sure about SA state sponsorship. We get more clarity on this site
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants

*Dear Dr MAX

Please contact SA officer*
General Skilled Migration 
T: +61 (8) 8303 2420
E: [email protected]


----------



## gary31

Its a grant super happy


----------



## XINGSINGH

gary31 said:


> Its a grant super happy


Congrats


----------



## humtum

gary31 said:


> Its a grant super happy


Congratssssssssssss dear. Its party time. Wish you a bright future.


----------



## padmakarrao

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am glad to join this team and share my good news that Yesterday I got VISA invite for SA .
> 
> I have a query that PTA (point test advice letter) is mandatory to claim 15 points of work experience.
> My PTA results may take 6 weeks more. So, Shall I proceed for VISA lodge
> 
> Also for safer side I am re appearing for IELTS to gain 10 points (I know it not needed now)
> 
> One more thing that Is it better to include family with 190 or can apply later by 309/100?


Congrats Siva for getting sponsored by SA. Welcome to the gang.

Before we answer your query on PTA and IELTS, can you share your current points break-up without these?

For the third question - Include your family right away in the 190, adding them later is a cumbersome process plus you will have to pay higher fees. Let the process begin with the whole family together.

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

gary31 said:


> Its a grant super happy


lane: congrats GARY. 

Its the party time Hip hip hurray......


----------



## dr_max

gary31 said:


> Its a grant super happy


Congrats


----------



## sivakumar s s

Thanks Padmakarrao. Yes it is Ideal to process Visa along with family.

*My points:*
Age: 25 
Educational qualifications: 15
Overseas skilled employment: 15
IELTS: 0
Sub - Total: 55

Nomination/Sponsorship: 05
Total: 60

Ielts: I am reappearing again on Nov 22( If I scored IELTS-7, will 10 points be added at this stage to secure the visa in case any trouble from PTA)

Overseas skilled employment: I have 10 years of exp. in my nominated occupation and applied Skill Assessment alone by paying A$ 630. But Vet assessed only for 1 year based on my current company (though I have 2 years in same company). However they called last two employer reference alone. 
Now I applied for PTA(A$ 150) and waiting for it.

My Agent says: My assessment is done and PTA is not mandatory as it is only a supporting doc to employment verification. 
Also for PTA there is very least chance for employer call (though, every employer reference is in ready state). In PTA there will be details about the work period in all the companies and will mention each employment is closely related or not. 

I am ready to cooperate for employment verification with VISA CO team.

*So, Shall I proceed for VISA lodge or should I wait for the PTA result.*

Thanks 
Siva




sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am glad to join this team and share my good news that Yesterday I got VISA invite for SA .
> 
> I have a query that PTA (point test advice letter) is mandatory to claim 15 points of work experience.
> My PTA results may take 6 weeks more. So, Shall I proceed for VISA lodge
> 
> Also for safer side I am re appearing for IELTS to gain 10 points (I know it not needed now)
> 
> One more thing that Is it better to include family with 190 or can apply later by 309/100?


----------



## RAB

gary31 said:


> Its a grant super happy


Congrats Gary!! Wish you a great future ahead in Oz.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors
I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.

I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.

Can someone enlighten on this.

Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


----------



## gary31

thanks a lot frnds and all the best to all of u guyz


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> last time i discuss same thing ...now i get to know its called PTA....
> 
> for ur information they might ask u buddy as per my consultant they ask for one of his clients...


So I guess, It is better to wait for PTA result and then to proceed for VISA.

Thanks Hari


Also, One quick ques: Now if I get IELTS-7, Can I get 10 points at this Visa filing stage.(I guess, IELTS score before submitting EOI is valid)


----------



## dr_max

Hi,

I would like to share the news, I have got the invitation today.
Best of Luck for everyone.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to share the news, I have got the invitation today.
> Best of Luck for everyone.


Congratulations Dr Max.

Happy to hear that we both got in this same week.

Wish you a best lucklane:

Siva


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Congratulations Dr Max.
> 
> Happy to hear that we both got in this same week.
> 
> Wish you a best lucklane:
> 
> Siva


Thanks Siva,

Yes, I happy too to be in the same week with you. 
Today, I was totally surprised that it came before two weeks (10 days). Today, my documents were delivered to AITSL as well. Life is not easy and difficult decision should be made 

For you, from what I read in the forum even if you get the band 7 in IELTS, they may not consider it as it is after the invitation. And waiting for the PTA is not practical as your invitation will expire by 3rd of Jan 2015. However, my advice is to wait either to get the PTA before 3rd of Jan or you lodge your visa application. You should also contact them to give your PTA a higher priority.

Reagrds,
Max


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Thanks Siva,
> 
> Yes, I happy too to be in the same week with you.
> Today, I was totally surprised that it came before two weeks (10 days). Today, my documents were delivered to AITSL as well. Life is not easy and difficult decision should be made
> 
> For you, from what I read in the forum even if you get the band 7 in IELTS, they may not consider it as it is after the invitation. And waiting for the PTA is not practical as your invitation will expire by 3rd of Jan 2015. However, my advice is to wait either to get the PTA before 3rd of Jan or you lodge your visa application. You should also contact them to give your PTA a higher priority.
> 
> Reagrds,
> Max


Thanks for the useful information Dr Max. Indeed my agent was also said the same thing. 

You are right, I have to contact VET guys to keep it on track.

Actually, I was for eyeing for 189 while applying IELTS about a month back. But now 190 is a top priority. Also as I applied to IELTS, Lets try for a best chance, If I get good score my agent said we can consider it at that time. 

Personally I feel 190 SA is the best option from me.

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## iru

*Thanks*

Dear friends

Today I received the VISA GRANT. I am greatly indebted to this forum and friends for constant support and wishes.

Vettases approval: Jan 17, 2014
SA invitation: 25th July, 2014
Visa Applied: 15th September, 2014
Visa Grant: 6th Nov, 2014


----------



## sivakumar s s

iru said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Today I received the VISA GRANT. I am greatly indebted to this forum and friends for constant support and wishes.
> 
> Vettases approval: Jan 17, 2014
> SA invitation: 25th July, 2014
> Visa Applied: 15th September, 2014
> Visa Grant: 6th Nov, 2014


lane:Congrats dear IRU 

You won the :second:

All the best 

Siva


----------



## iru

*thanks*



sivakumar s s said:


> lane:Congrats dear IRU
> 
> You won the :second:
> 
> All the best
> 
> Siva


thanks sivakumar. wish you all the best


----------



## RAB

iru said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Today I received the VISA GRANT. I am greatly indebted to this forum and friends for constant support and wishes.
> 
> Vettases approval: Jan 17, 2014
> SA invitation: 25th July, 2014
> Visa Applied: 15th September, 2014
> Visa Grant: 6th Nov, 2014


Congrats IRU!! Wish you all the best and a great future in Oz.


----------



## XINGSINGH

RAB said:


> Congrats IRU!! Wish you all the best and a great future in Oz.


Congrats


----------



## Auzidreamer

dr_max said:


> Thanks Siva,
> 
> Yes, I happy too to be in the same week with you.
> Today, I was totally surprised that it came before two weeks (10 days). Today, my documents were delivered to AITSL as well. Life is not easy and difficult decision should be made
> 
> For you, from what I read in the forum even if you get the band 7 in IELTS, they may not consider it as it is after the invitation. And waiting for the PTA is not practical as your invitation will expire by 3rd of Jan 2015. However, my advice is to wait either to get the PTA before 3rd of Jan or you lodge your visa application. You should also contact them to give your PTA a higher priority.
> 
> Reagrds,
> Max


Hi Dr Max
First of all congrtzMy occupation also 242211 where I applied thru vetassess
Why u had to apply to AITSL?
Ur a genius to get above 8 in IELTS.Coz I tried but didn't work.

Rgds
Auzidreamer


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Dr Max
> First of all congrtzMy occupation also 242211 where I applied thru vetassess
> Why u had to apply to AITSL?
> Ur a genius to get above 8 in IELTS.Coz I tried but didn't work.
> 
> Rgds
> Auzidreamer


U R Right. DR MAX is really a genius


----------



## dr_max

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Dr Max
> First of all congrtzMy occupation also 242211 where I applied thru vetassess
> Why u had to apply to AITSL?
> Ur a genius to get above 8 in IELTS.Coz I tried but didn't work.
> 
> Rgds
> Auzidreamer


Thanks Auzidreamer.

It is not a matter of being genius, it is just real life practice. In addition, I had to change the testing center to IDP after I got fed up from the British Council where I got (L9, R9, W6.5, S8).

242211 is in the CSOL, i.e. you must have a state sponsorship which is currently available only with SA and NT (Vic does not include IT teachers). I have got SA invitation, but I do not have the visa fee now (as I will include my family). So, I might not have another invitation with SA if it expires after two months. That is why I am applying for 241411 assessment with AITSL to apply for 189 visa and buy some time till I get the visa fee.

Regards,
Max


----------



## Auzidreamer

dr_max said:


> Thanks Auzidreamer.
> 
> It is not a matter of being genius, it is just real life practice. In addition, I had to change the testing center to IDP after I got fed up from the British Council where I got (L9, R9, W6.5, S8).
> 
> 242211 is in the CSOL, i.e. you must have a state sponsorship which is currently available only with SA and NT (Vic does not include IT teachers). I have got SA invitation, but I do not have the visa fee now (as I will include my family). So, I might not have another invitation with SA if it expires after two months. That is why I am applying for 241411 assessment with AITSL to apply for 189 visa and buy some time till I get the visa fee.
> 
> Regards,
> Max


OK I get it now.Was wondering why u don't go ahead with it.
Hope u would find the visa fee soon.
I did ILS through British council & got 8-8.5-8-7.5
7.5 for writing.Anyway im not gonna resit.
It seems you got the SA SS with in few days.
Max how does the status change.Mine is "Submitted" at the moment.

Rgds
Auzidreamer


----------



## padmakarrao

iru said:


> Dear friends Today I received the VISA GRANT. I am greatly indebted to this forum and friends for constant support and wishes. Vettases approval: Jan 17, 2014 SA invitation: 25th July, 2014 Visa Applied: 15th September, 2014 Visa Grant: 6th Nov, 2014


Congrats iru, have a wonderful future in Oz

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dr_max

Auzidreamer said:


> OK I get it now.Was wondering why u don't go ahead with it.
> Hope u would find the visa fee soon.
> I did ILS through British council & got 8-8.5-8-7.5
> 7.5 for writing.Anyway im not gonna resit.
> It seems you got the SA SS with in few days.
> Max how does the status change.Mine is "Submitted" at the moment.
> 
> Rgds
> Auzidreamer


The decision will change to "Approved" and there will be decision details entry under the submitted entry.


----------



## kevin538

Hey Guys pls help,
CO allocated on Oct 15th and he asked me to submit our Medicals which I had submitted Couple of weeks before and so far there is no update from my CO, Though I have been processing my application through an agent am I allowed to contact / communicate with CO as I have his contacts which was given by agent after CO allocation. 
Should I write to my CO that I have completed my medicals and email the copy of the emedical report?
I believe late Nov till January there won’t be much activity with DIBP as they have most of the Holidays during this time is it true?

Thanks @ Kevin


----------



## Future_ozzy

kevin538 said:


> Hey Guys pls help,
> CO allocated on Oct 15th and he asked me to submit our Medicals which I had submitted Couple of weeks before and so far there is no update from my CO, Though I have been processing my application through an agent am I allowed to contact / communicate with CO as I have his contacts which was given by agent after CO allocation.
> Should I write to my CO that I have completed my medicals and email the copy of the emedical report?
> I believe late Nov till January there won’t be much activity with DIBP as they have most of the Holidays during this time is it true?
> 
> Thanks @ Kevin


Since you going through agent I doubt whether CO will give you any information if you contact them ..

But you can take your chances .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Auzidreamer

dr_max said:


> The decision will change to "Approved" and there will be decision details entry under the submitted entry.


Thanks Dr Max.
So m wating for that..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dr_max

Hi guys,

If my wife and my child are not migrating with me, will they still need to do the medical checkup and police check?
Thank you.


----------



## dr_max

harilal1977 said:


> yes they need to do both ....but some consultant told me medical is mandatory but pcc im not sure some say yes and some say no


Thanks.


----------



## prasanth.Geetha

Hi Friends,

Greetings!!

I have a quick Question , I have received 190 sub class SA SS PR recently(under the rule of working in South Australia for 2 years compulsorily ). But unfortunately I have no contacts and no support in South Australia. I have my relatives staying in Melbourne. So, my question is can I work straight away in Melbourne from the day I land in Australia for atealst 1 year and then shift to Adelaide and proceed my career there further and work for more than 2 years and then claiming the citizenship. Is this option available. 

Please Advise. Thanks in advance for your advise.
Regards,
Prasanth


----------



## Danav_Singh

prasanth.Geetha said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> I have a quick Question , I have received 190 sub class SA SS PR recently(under the rule of working in South Australia for 2 years compulsorily ). But unfortunately I have no contacts and no support in South Australia. I have my relatives staying in Melbourne. So, my question is can I work straight away in Melbourne from the day I land in Australia for atealst 1 year and then shift to Adelaide and proceed my career there further and work for more than 2 years and then claiming the citizenship. Is this option available.
> 
> Please Advise. Thanks in advance for your advise.
> Regards,
> Prasanth


this is pure fraud. you knew before SA SS that you don't have any support still you applied knowing the conditions.


----------



## Auzidreamer

dr_max said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If my wife and my child are not migrating with me, will they still need to do the medical checkup and police check?
> Thank you.


If u do not include them in ur visa application ,as far as I know they are not bothered about the PCC or medicals.Just check that out.


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dear all,

I need some advise with the visa application.
Can someone tell me what does it mean by "front loaded" of PCC and Meds? and what is the impact of it?
And also what does it mean by "Direct Grant" of visa?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Future_ozzy

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need some advise with the visa application.
> Can someone tell me what does it mean by "front loaded" of PCC and Meds? and what is the impact of it?
> And also what does it mean by "Direct Grant" of visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Front loading of documents means attaching or loading documents upfront i.e without CO asking for them.

If all documents are sent before been asked you get direct grant

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Auzidreamer

Future_ozzy said:


> Front loading of documents means attaching or loading documents upfront i.e without CO asking for them.
> 
> If all documents are sent before been asked you get direct grant
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks Future ozzy.
So will there be a reference no or something to book for medicals.
Do u think its always better to front load all docs with out waiting for the CO.

Thanks.


----------



## prasanth.Geetha

Hi Danav, 
Thank you for your view, and FYI am not planning to take any fraudulent steps here that’s why I wanted to take the suggestion from the people who have knowledge on these things before even I plan to take any further steps in this process, it was just a pure doubt from me and nothing else. One more thing, I didn’t know that SA will offer the openings for my Job code until I got a call from my consultancy. Anyways thanks again for your view, I appreciate your time for writing back on my query. 
Regards,
Prasanth


----------



## Danny Archer

Hi All,

its almost two months since i have applied for 190 subclass but till now i havnt heard from CO. Is there a way i can contact them? i have sent a mail 10 days ago but havent heard..


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasanth.Geetha said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> I have a quick Question , I have received 190 sub class SA SS PR recently(under the rule of working in South Australia for 2 years compulsorily ). But unfortunately I have no contacts and no support in South Australia. I have my relatives staying in Melbourne. So, my question is can I work straight away in Melbourne from the day I land in Australia for atealst 1 year and then shift to Adelaide and proceed my career there further and work for more than 2 years and then claiming the citizenship. Is this option available.
> 
> Please Advise. Thanks in advance for your advise.
> Regards,
> Prasanth


Dear Geetha,

Congrats for VISA GRANT.

You can do these only with the permissions from SA immigration dept ( DIMTRE ). 

It is advisable to reach Adelaide first and then you think about VIC. 
After reaching Adelaide, you can send a request to them that I will compensate this 2 years with in 5 years. *Without 2 years SA stay, please not to expect citizenship*

For your reasons only, SA expects people to have 25000k - 35000k A$ funds before migrating. Of course they are quite liberal in verifying this funds.


About SA, I would like share that the bondage between us and SA for 2 years is also a good will agreement only and not a signed agreement. 
So after reaching SA, stay there for some months with any job and if you get a opportunity in VIC you can send a request to SA government and move to VIC.


I hope soon you will get good job in Adelaide with decent salary as same as in Melbourne. In addition cost of living is very cheap when compare to VIC, QLD and NSW.

In my personal opinion SA and WA is good for married person who wants to settle in a less hustle bustle place. To the contrary Melbourne and Syndey for is ideal for youngster to freak out.
Indeed Americans are the no.1 migrants in Adelaide.

Please update your signature to get a clear picture about you.

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## Danny Archer

harilal1977 said:


> which date did u apply ? i apply on 18th sep


Hi Harilal,

I applied on 13th,September. If there a timeline for CO allocation?


----------



## MMS

navz17 said:


> Hi Anyone applied for state sponsor in Oct? Can someone please share state sponsor timeliens for oct?


Dear I Applied SA state sponsorship in 11 October got my invitation on 23 October


----------



## MMS

Auzidreamer said:


> OK I get it now.Was wondering why u don't go ahead with it. Hope u would find the visa fee soon. I did ILS through British council & got 8-8.5-8-7.5 7.5 for writing.Anyway im not gonna resit. It seems you got the SA SS with in few days. Max how does the status change.Mine is "Submitted" at the moment. Rgds Auzidreamer


Dear once your status will change u will be notified through email and same time another email will be sent from immi to apply for visa.

And ure submitted status will change to approved


----------



## MMS

Dear All

Anyone has applied for 190 visa for 131112

Please advice


----------



## Danny Archer

harilal1977 said:


> dont know but few said here 1or 2 months ...and iam watching here most of them get direct grant on this forum ....
> 
> did u uploaded ur medical and pcc upfront ?? then might be u will get direct grant too..
> all the best budy


No, I actually uploaded PCC but not done with medical. My consultant is suggesting to get it done post allocation of CO.


----------



## Ritzagni

Danny Archer said:


> No, I actually uploaded PCC but not done with medical. My consultant is suggesting to get it done post allocation of CO.


Most of the agents are full of s#!+ , get your meds done yourself and get your visa fast


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ritzagni said:


> Most of the agents are full of s#!+ , get your meds done yourself and get your visa fast


Yes agents are beep


----------



## Danny Archer

Ritzagni said:


> Most of the agents are full of s#!+ , get your meds done yourself and get your visa fast


Its almost two months since i have lodged visa application. I hope getting my medical done at this stage will not further delay the process. If its not so, All i need in HAP ID for medical or do i need anything else as well ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

MMS said:


> Dear Dany
> 
> Please get rid of ure agent they r waste of time, money and emotions I wasted my one year with them finally applied assessment on my own and state sponsorship as well and longed visa my self.
> The web sight is so user friendly that we can't believe the only thing one needs is to be able to read English.
> Please create ure HAP ID and get ure medicals ASAP


Agents are beeo beep beep. I have very close experience on this.

They only need money


----------



## Danny Archer

harilal1977 said:


> u can do ur medical ...no need to wait for co allocation.....to save time...


Thanks Mate  Will certainly do so.


----------



## Danny Archer

Ritzagni said:


> Most of the agents are full of s#!+ , get your meds done yourself and get your visa fast


Thanks for the information . Will get my medical done asap.


----------



## Auzidreamer

Guys any one got SA SS during last few weeks ..pls update ur time lines..
Thanks


----------



## kevin538

Today knaeem got grant, follow this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-1020.html

SA 190 VISA lodged: 12 Sep 
PCC: 28 Oct
Medicals: 27 Oct
CO: unno
Direct Grant: 13 Nov 2014
Flying: Jan 2015


----------



## kevin538

Hey Harillal any progress @ your end, hope you got CO allocation.


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.

135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


----------



## XINGSINGH

kalvinrekhraj said:


> I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.
> 
> 135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


congrats buddy

what was your rejection


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

XINGSINGH said:


> congrats buddy
> 
> what was your rejection


We had applied to Victoria in March but was rejected. Just goes to show that the total number of points or experience one has does not matter. I believe it was a blessing in disguise as I came across this thread. Kudos to everyone who take their time to assist fellow applicants.


----------



## sivakumar s s

kalvinrekhraj said:


> I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.
> 
> 135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


Congrats Kalvinrekhraj


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats Kalvinrekhraj


Thanks Siva. Wishing you the best in your IELTS and your lodgement.


----------



## sivakumar s s

kalvinrekhraj said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by XINGSINGH View Post
> congrats buddy
> 
> what was your rejection
> We had applied to Victoria in March but was rejected. Just goes to show that the total number of points or experience one has does not matter. I believe it was a blessing in disguise as I came across this thread. Kudos to everyone who take their time to assist fellow applicants.
> 
> We had applied to Victoria in March but was rejected. Just goes to show that the total number of points or experience one has does not matter. I believe it was a blessing in disguise as I came across this thread. Kudos to everyone who take their time to assist fellow applicants.



Means no rejection in South Australia.

As this thread is for SA no pic for VIC


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

sivakumar s s said:


> Means no rejection in South Australia.
> 
> As this thread is for SA no pic for VIC


Not at all. I was just relating what we had faced. SA has been kind enough to us and we hope for the same for all applicants.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear frens


I would like to share you all one good news that Today I got PTA results. They assessed for all my employment.

Green signal for me to lodge VISA

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear frens
> 
> 
> I would like to share you all one good news that Today I got PTA results. They assessed for all my employment.
> 
> Green signal for me to lodge VISA
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Go ahead buddy........go....go.....go!!


----------



## swaroopbabu

Hi Guys, I am new to this forum. I have applied for visa for SA on Oct 22nd (anzsco 263112). Keeping fingers crossed. PCC is pending for my wife and myself.

Swaroop Babu
Bangalore, India


----------



## Future_ozzy

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this forum. I have applied for visa for SA on Oct 22nd (anzsco 263112). Keeping fingers crossed. PCC is pending for my wife and myself.
> 
> Swaroop Babu
> Bangalore, India


Welcome to the group Swaroop .

Good luck

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Auzidreamer

kalvinrekhraj said:


> We had applied to Victoria in March but was rejected. Just goes to show that the total number of points or experience one has does not matter. I believe it was a blessing in disguise as I came across this thread. Kudos to everyone who take their time to assist fellow applicants.


Hi
what ws the reason they gave for rejection?Bcoz its unlikely for them to refuse.Anyway congratz .

Rgds


----------



## Auzidreamer

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear frens
> 
> 
> I would like to share you all one good news that Today I got PTA results. They assessed for all my employment.
> 
> Green signal for me to lodge VISA
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Cngratz Siva.

Rgds
Auzidreamer


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi
> what ws the reason they gave for rejection?Bcoz its unlikely for them to refuse.Anyway congratz .
> 
> Rgds


No reason given for the refusal, but I believe that the number of applications for ICT PM had reached the ceiling. Thank you Auzidreamer.


----------



## swaroopbabu

Can anyone please tell me how much time it would take for the PCC to be issued. I have an appointment of December 2nd. (Bangalore)


----------



## Danny Archer

swaroopbabu said:


> Can anyone please tell me how much time it would take for the PCC to be issued. I have an appointment of December 2nd. (Bangalore)


Hi Swaroopbabu,

PCC will be handed over to you on the same day if police verification has been done when you applied for passport.


----------



## swaroopbabu

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Swaroopbabu,
> 
> PCC will be handed over to you on the same day if police verification has been done when you applied for passport.


Thanks Danny! My address on the passport is current address where I am residing it. I am just curious how long would it take for my wife's PCC to be issued. Her name has been added to my passport in Spouse column. Will that speed up the process?


----------



## padmakarrao

swaroopbabu said:


> Can anyone please tell me how much time it would take for the PCC to be issued. I have an appointment of December 2nd. (Bangalore)


Hi, why are you waiting till 2nd Dec for PCC. You just need to go one of the mornings next week and apply for it. Either you get it same day or if a police verification is initiated it might take 3 weeks. I suggest search for the PCC thread in the forum, and you will find more relevant help.

Cheers


----------



## swaroopbabu

harilal1977 said:


> now days for pcc u need to fix the appointment with psk ...and u have to go there on ur appointment day...may be he got his appointment on 2nd dec....thats too much time..normaly when u fill pcc application form online u will get ur appointment with in 3-4 days ..
> 
> dear did u apply ur pcc ?? or are u just planning to go there on 2nd dec... ??


Hi Harilal,

That's right. Now we have to take prior appointment online before going there. I got the same on Dec 2nd. No slots are available before that  Below are the dates available now:

PSK Bangalore, Sai Arcade Appointment available for 18/12/2014
PSK Hubli-Dharwad Appointment available for 19/12/2014
PSK Mangalore Appointment available for 19/12/2014
PSK Bangalore, Lalbagh Appointment available for 23/12/2014


----------



## padmakarrao

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Harilal,
> 
> That's right. Now we have to take prior appointment online before going there. I got the same on Dec 2nd. No slots are available before that


Swaroop, i disagree, i know of many people who got their PCC recently and that too without taking an appointment.

Please go on the following link, and talk to people who are currently in the process of getting PCC.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-indian-police-clearance-certificate-130.html


----------



## swaroopbabu

padmakarrao said:


> Swaroop, i disagree, i know of many people who got their PCC recently and that too without taking an appointment.
> 
> Please go on the following link, and talk to people who are currently in the process of getting PCC.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-indian-police-clearance-certificate-130.html


You are right. Thanks a lot. Highly appreciate it.


----------



## swaroopbabu

harilal1977 said:


> for pcc u need to have appointment thats also after paying the fees ....there is no walking direct to psk.......security guard will not allow u to enter


I have paid the amount online and I do have the PRN. It is just that the date shown does not matter. We can walk in on any day and get the PCC done. That is what I understood. Correct me if I am wrong. 

Any idea if they function on Saturdays?


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> wow good news ...did u applied ur visa ? i send u personal message before week did u got that..i try to drop message to uhere only but ...but its show this forum is closed


Thanks Hari 

sorry to say i didnt receive you message please send it once again


Soon going to lodge VISA.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this forum. I have applied for visa for SA on Oct 22nd (anzsco 263112). Keeping fingers crossed. PCC is pending for my wife and myself.
> 
> Swaroop Babu
> Bangalore, India



ALL the best dude. Soon you will get Golden news

Please update your signature


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Cngratz Siva.
> 
> Rgds
> Auzidreamer




Thanks lot Auzidreamer

update about yourself in signature


----------



## sivakumar s s

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Swaroopbabu,
> 
> PCC will be handed over to you on the same day if police verification has been done when you applied for passport.



Is PCC mandatory for kids also... I guess it is for adults above 18 years? not sure.


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Can anyone please tell me how much time it would take for the PCC to be issued. I have an appointment of December 2nd. (Bangalore)


Great co-incidence I am planning to do it on the same day as well.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear friends

In INDIA

What about PCC charges. Do kids also require PCC?

Also how much does it cost for Medicals for my whole family? approx...

Thanks & Regards
Siva


----------



## RAB

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear frens
> 
> 
> I would like to share you all one good news that Today I got PTA results. They assessed for all my employment.
> 
> Green signal for me to lodge VISA
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Congrats Siva!! It must have been a great relief for you!! Wish you all the best for your Visa application process..


----------



## RAB

kalvinrekhraj said:


> I have been a silent participant of this thread for the past 11 months. And in that time we had completed every single requirement of the DIBP, including one rejection in May. With that said, my partner and I would like to thank every single participant of this thread in assisting us. We received a direct grant this morning. No amount of thanks can be said for all the pointers we gained here. Thank you once again.
> 
> 135112 - ACS +ve Result - 24/03/2014 | IELTS - 9/9/9/8 | EOI 190 - 03/07/2014 (90 points) |SA Approved - 23/07/2014 | PCC/CGC - 12/08/2014 | Visa Application - 12/09/2014 | Medicals - 22/09/2014 | Visa Grant 13/11/2014


Congrats Kalvinrekhraj!!


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dear friends,
I got the SA SS today.What a relief 

What check ups they perform in Medicals as a standard for 190 PR?

Rgds


----------



## sameer7106

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> I got the SA SS today.What a relief
> 
> What check ups they perform in Medicals as a standard for 190 PR?
> 
> Rgds


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Great co-incidence I am planning to do it on the same day as well.


Wow. That is some coincidence. But I am planning to go this coming week itself. You just need the PRN number and you can walk in on any day. I really don't want to wait another 2 weeks to get this done.


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear friends
> 
> In INDIA
> 
> What about PCC charges. Do kids also require PCC?
> 
> Also how much does it cost for Medicals for my whole family? approx...
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Siva


Hi Siva,

PCC charges are 500 per person AFAIR. Regarding medical it costed me nearly 10,000 for myself my wife and daughter. For an adult it comes to around 4k which includes X-Ray, health checkup which I did in Fortis Bannerghatta road.


----------



## sivakumar s s

RAB said:


> Congrats Siva!! It must have been a great relief for you!! Wish you all the best for your Visa application process..


Thanks RAB. Soon will proceed to lodge VISA. My agent is processing all documents for past two weeks including form 80.

yeah it's huge relief.
Actually I planned to file EOI after PTA results, however, my agent applied EOI and PTA at same time. 
Result is fruitful.


Once again thank you.

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> I got the SA SS today.What a relief
> 
> What check ups they perform in Medicals as a standard for 190 PR?
> 
> Rgds



Congrats Buddy......

Rock to climb up the hill....... Lodge it soon....


As suggested by Swaroop for medical it could be x-rays and other normal checkup.


-Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> PCC charges are 500 per person AFAIR. Regarding medical it costed me nearly 10,000 for myself my wife and daughter. For an adult it comes to around 4k which includes X-Ray, health checkup which I did in Fortis Bannerghatta road.


Very useful information Swaroop.....

I waiting for Visa lodge to Proceed PCC and Medicals.

I presume we need HAP ID for medicals.

U right we need PRN and walk straight away to PSK in Chennai. So i will book it soon in Passport kendra portal.

Thanks & Regards
Siva


----------



## dr_max

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> I got the SA SS today.What a relief
> 
> What check ups they perform in Medicals as a standard for 190 PR?
> 
> Rgds


Congratulations.


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Very useful information Swaroop.....
> 
> I waiting for Visa lodge to Proceed PCC and Medicals.
> 
> I presume we need HAP ID for medicals.
> 
> U right we need PRN and walk straight away to PSK in Chennai. So i will book it soon in Passport kendra portal.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Siva


Hi Siva,

These are the documents you would need:

1. HAP ID print outs
2. Original Passport
3. Passport Copy
4. Passport photos x 2
5. Form 60
6. Form 126

Note: Form 60 and 126 are not needed if you have made online application through DIBP portal. In any case it doesn't hurt to carry them along.

You will easily need couple of hours time for this as there are very few hospitals in each city and there will be lot of people coming in for the same purpose. Just giving a heads up in case you are working and going on a weekday.

Regards,
Swaroop


----------



## sivakumar s s

Thanks for the useful information Swaroop providing in advance

I planning for medicals on november last week.

Best wishes
Siva

My prayers are there for you to get Direct GRANT soon.



swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> These are the documents you would need:
> 
> 1. HAP ID print outs
> 2. Original Passport
> 3. Passport Copy
> 4. Passport photos x 2
> 5. Form 60
> 6. Form 126
> 
> Note: Form 60 and 126 are not needed if you have made online application through DIBP portal. In any case it doesn't hurt to carry them along.
> 
> You will easily need couple of hours time for this as there are very few hospitals in each city and there will be lot of people coming in for the same purpose. Just giving a heads up in case you are working and going on a weekday.
> 
> Regards,
> Swaroop


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dear friends need some advise.

When processing the 190 visa application ,under
"Documents to show identity" they have asked for several docs such as 
1.Passport copy
2.Photographs
3.Birth certificate
4.Identity card copy from the relevant govt

Do you have provide ALL these or just the passport copy is enough?
Need some adivise from the experts.
Thanks in advance.
Rgds


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear friends need some advise.
> 
> When processing the 190 visa application ,under
> "Documents to show identity" they have asked for several docs such as
> 1.Passport copy
> 2.Photographs
> 3.Birth certificate
> 4.Identity card copy from the relevant govt
> 
> Do you have provide ALL these or just the passport copy is enough?
> Need some adivise from the experts.
> Thanks in advance.
> Rgds



What harilal said is true. 

In addition to passport copy 
*Any one national identity document which contains your photo and full name*


I uploaded my Pancard and Voter ID card for my application.


:juggle: Rock auzidreamer Rock


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> DL OR ADHAR OR PAN CARD any one original scan copy


Hi Harilal,

I guess u submitted the Visa application. 

all the best

Please update ur signature in the forum


with s siva


----------



## Danny Archer

Hi Guys,

Need your suggestion on medical. Is there a drug test during medical?

I have been a regular user and worried that cannabis<<<THC /Weed> will surely be detected during medical.Please provide you suggestion.

Please shed some light on it.


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks for the useful information Swaroop providing in advance
> 
> I planning for medicals on november last week.
> 
> Best wishes
> Siva
> 
> My prayers are there for you to get Direct GRANT soon.


Hi Swaroop,

Do you mean form 26 and 160?
Medical examination for an Australian visa – 26
Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa – 160

Regards,
Max


----------



## mobakr

Hi all

I lodged application on oct 6 and yet didn't get officer assigned ,, is it normal ... Some friend that lodged on 1st already assigned long time ago and got grant ! 

Any one lodged after 6 and got any communication will help


----------



## bhupen008

Hi guys,

I got my visa few months back and i have a question regarding whether my girlfriend can apply for the dependent visa while i am still in belgium? Or i have to be in Australia to sponsore her for the visa? Please let me know. 

Many thanks,
Bhupendra Kr


----------



## GinjaNINJA

bhupen008 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my visa few months back and i have a question regarding whether my girlfriend can apply for the dependent visa while i am still in belgium? Or i have to be in Australia to sponsore her for the visa? Please let me know.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Bhupendra Kr


No you cant take her as a dependent, now that your case is closed and you've been granted visa you ll have to go for seperate partner visa.
Go for this Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)
Might take 12-15months for grant.
Else if your partner is Skilled go for 189/190 visa if she can make upto 60 points.


----------



## dr_max

bhupen008 said:


> Hey GinjaNINJA ,
> 
> Thanks a ton man! In order to apply for this 309 visa for my girlfriend , do I need to be in Australia or we can apply for 309 visa for her now? I could find anything on this in the link .. Sorry, If I have missed it.
> 
> Thanks again


Hi Bhupen,

Yes, you need to be in Australia and provide evidences of being there.


----------



## Auzidreamer

sivakumar s s said:


> What harilal said is true.
> 
> In addition to passport copy
> *Any one national identity document which contains your photo and full name*
> 
> 
> I uploaded my Pancard and Voter ID card for my application.
> 
> 
> :juggle: Rock auzidreamer Rock


Thanks Siva..


----------



## swaroopbabu

dr_max said:


> Hi Swaroop,
> 
> Do you mean form 26 and 160?
> Medical examination for an Australian visa – 26
> Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa – 160
> 
> Regards,
> Max


Hi max,

Yes. Form 26 and 160. Here are the links 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf

Regards,
Swaroop


----------



## dr_max

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi max,
> 
> Yes. Form 26 and 160. Here are the links
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf
> 
> Regards,
> Swaroop


Hi Swaroop,

Thank you. I know the forms. I just wanted to clarify that the numbers are *26 & 160* not *60 & 126* as you said in your post.

Regards,
Max


----------



## swaroopbabu

dr_max said:


> Hi Swaroop,
> 
> Thank you. I know the forms. I just wanted to clarify that the numbers are *26 & 160* not *60 & 126* as you said in your post.
> 
> Regards,
> Max


Oops. My bad. Typo. I had my baby on my lap while typing. Lack of concentration.


----------



## Danny Archer

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion on medical. Is there a drug test during medical?
> 
> I have been a regular user and worried that cannabis<<<THC /Weed> will surely be detected during medical.Please provide you suggestion.
> 
> Please shed some light on it.



hi guys!

please suggest,,


----------



## swaroopbabu

Danny Archer said:


> hi guys!
> 
> please suggest,,


Hi Danny,

In the form 26 which has to be submitted before taking health checkup, they do ask a question "Do you need to take drugs or drink alcohol regularly?" Not to scare you, but that will definitely be a concern for them. More details are not available since they do not even share the results with us. It is directly uploaded to the government DIBP website which cannot be seen by us. 

Regards,
Swaroop


----------



## MMS

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Guys, Need your suggestion on medical. Is there a drug test during medical? I have been a regular user and worried that cannabis<<<THC /Weed> will surely be detected during medical.Please provide you suggestion. Please shed some light on it.


Dear 

It is mentioned in the form that u sign and submit,
Honesty it's not mentioned what type of tests they conduct mostly focus is on TB and HIV,Rewards

But again they take blood and urine as well so only they know what they conduct
My suggestion is DONNOT GO TO TEST IFBU HAVE ANY DRUG SAMPLES IN URE BLOOD. Make sure u r clean of everything. 

Second stop having it anyways it's a waste of money and health


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dear friends,

Need some answers from the experts.

When submitting the Visa app for 190,are you supposed to highlight the salary in bank statements or leave it as it is for the visa officers to find..Pls advise.

Thanks in advance.
Rgds
Auzideamer


----------



## swaroopbabu

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Need some answers from the experts.
> 
> When submitting the Visa app for 190,are you supposed to highlight the salary in bank statements or leave it as it is for the visa officers to find..Pls advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Rgds
> Auzideamer


No need to highlight. But get a signed and sealed copy from the bank. They won't accept prints from online banking portal.


----------



## Future_ozzy

swaroopbabu said:


> No need to highlight. But get a signed and sealed copy from the bank. They won't accept prints from online banking portal.


If you highlight the salary part on the bank statement then you making sure CO only looks at what you want him/her to see and not your personal expenses.. LOL

On a serious note it will save bit of their time..so do it.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

bhupen008 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my visa few months back and i have a question regarding whether my girlfriend can apply for the dependent visa while i am still in belgium? Or i have to be in Australia to sponsore her for the visa? Please let me know.
> 
> Many thanks,
> Bhupendra Kr


Just wondering Bhupen why didn't you applied for hers as a secondary applicant, you could have easily as it is a standard practice.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

*Meds reference document*



MMS said:


> Dear
> 
> It is mentioned in the form that u sign and submit,
> Honesty it's not mentioned what type of tests they conduct mostly focus is on TB and HIV,Rewards
> 
> But again they take blood and urine as well so only they know what they conduct
> My suggestion is DONNOT GO TO TEST IFBU HAVE ANY DRUG SAMPLES IN URE BLOOD. Make sure u r clean of everything.
> 
> Second stop having it anyways it's a waste of money and health


I completely agree with MMS, stop taking cannabis altogether at least 10-15 days before meds and drink a LOT of water and fresh air. To know what EXACTLY is tested refer to https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fgateways%2Fpanel_doctors%2Fconducting_medicals%2Finstructions%2Fpanel-doctors-instructions.pdf&ei=4d9qVJ26OobDOdaagYgK&usg=AFQjCNFFvwsewGaXbxuTc5vrf9RW6ktAcQ&bvm=bv.79908130,d.ZWU . This document is like bible for the panel doctors, THEY MUST ADHERE to this.

Best of Luck,
Ritz


----------



## Danny Archer

MMS said:


> Dear
> 
> It is mentioned in the form that u sign and submit,
> Honesty it's not mentioned what type of tests they conduct mostly focus is on TB and HIV,Rewards
> 
> But again they take blood and urine as well so only they know what they conduct
> My suggestion is DONNOT GO TO TEST IFBU HAVE ANY DRUG SAMPLES IN URE BLOOD. Make sure u r clean of everything.
> 
> Second stop having it anyways it's a waste of money and health


Hi,

Thanks MMS.

I don't do it  Just did it twice or thrice but as updated it can stay up to 3 months in our body. That's why was a bit worried about it.


----------



## Ritzagni

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Need some answers from the experts.
> 
> When submitting the Visa app for 190,are you supposed to highlight the salary in bank statements or leave it as it is for the visa officers to find..Pls advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Rgds
> Auzideamer


highlighting is a good idea, anything done to make a CO's job easy will expedite your VISA,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> I got the SA SS today.What a relief
> 
> What check ups they perform in Medicals as a standard for 190 PR?
> 
> Rgds


For adults: Physical checkup, Chest x-ray, blood and urine test.
For infants and toddlers: Only physical check up + a little casual chat (no interview) with the child to ascertain the general listening/mental ablility.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear friends need some advise.
> 
> When processing the 190 visa application ,under
> "Documents to show identity" they have asked for several docs such as
> 1.Passport copy
> 2.Photographs
> 3.Birth certificate
> 4.Identity card copy from the relevant govt
> 
> Do you have provide ALL these or just the passport copy is enough?
> Need some adivise from the experts.
> Thanks in advance.
> Rgds


Provide all what you can, just ensure that the documents MUST have same information about name/D.O.B. etc

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Danny Archer

Ritzagni said:


> I completely agree with MMS, stop taking cannabis altogether at least 10-15 days before meds and drink a LOT of water and fresh air. To know what EXACTLY is tested refer to https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.immi.gov.au%2Fgateways%2Fpanel_doctors%2Fconducting_medicals%2Finstructions%2Fpanel-doctors-instructions.pdf&ei=4d9qVJ26OobDOdaagYgK&usg=AFQjCNFFvwsewGaXbxuTc5vrf9RW6ktAcQ&bvm=bv.79908130,d.ZWU . This document is like bible for the panel doctors, THEY MUST ADHERE to this.
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Ritz


HI RitzagnI,

Thanks for insight,

As of now i am miles away from cannabis. Just following detoxification process but coz i have done it in past that why was a bit worried about it. Will surely go for medical after 10 12 day.


----------



## Ritzagni

Danny Archer said:


> HI RitzagnI,
> 
> Thanks for insight,
> 
> As of now i am miles away from cannabis. Just following detoxification process but coz i have done it in past that why was a bit worried about it. Will surely go for medical after 10 12 day.


Personally I don't think they test for any specific drugs, they are MOST concerned abut 
1.active or latent T.B.
2.HIV
3. Any communicable disease
4. any chronic ailment which has started affecting organs

You'll be okay, stay cool or your BP will shoot, I personally joined meditation classes to control my borderline BP without any meds, also i reduced salt to a minimal bfore the meds. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Future_ozzy

Future_ozzy said:


> If you highlight the salary part on the bank statement then you making sure CO only looks at what you want him/her to see and not your personal expenses.. LOL
> 
> On a serious note it will save bit of their time..so do it.
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


If you have provided tax documents and pay slips then bank statements not required but at times CO might ask for that as well.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Danny Archer

Ritzagni said:


> Personally I don't think they test for any specific drugs, they are MOST concerned abut
> 1.active or latent T.B.
> 2.HIV
> 3. Any communicable disease
> 4. any chronic ailment which has started affecting organs
> 
> You'll be okay, stay cool or your BP will shoot, I personally joined meditation classes to control my borderline BP without any meds, also i reduced salt to a minimal bfore the meds.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Hi Ritzagni,

Thanks again. Hope it will go as you said.


----------



## Auzidreamer

harilal1977 said:


> just spoke to consultant...regarding bank statement....
> 
> its depends on case officer ...iam uploading today my last 6 months bank statement


Its better ,don't leave any room for further investigation.,,


----------



## Auzidreamer

dr_max said:


> Hi Swaroop,
> 
> Thank you. I know the forms. I just wanted to clarify that the numbers are *26 & 160* not *60 & 126* as you said in your post.
> 
> Regards,
> Max


Hi Max/Swaroop

Could you tell for what you require form 26 and 160.Is it part of the visa application??:confused2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> thanks
> i submitted form 16 and salary slip


Me too ...

Bank statement is only required when we dont have payslip or form16 to support current company


----------



## sivakumar s s

MMS said:


> Auzidreamer
> 
> For 26 and 160 are for medicals and is a must when going for medicals.
> U just have to give it to the clinic and they will upload it to immi websight not ure headache



Hi MMS,


I guess these Form 26 and 160 is not required when we submitting SKill Select online account for Immigration.


Validate if I wrong


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi MMS,
> 
> 
> I guess these Form 26 and 160 is not required when we submitting SKill Select online account for Immigration.
> 
> 
> Validate if I wrong


Hi Siva,

You are absolutely right. If it is done through online, you already fill up the columns that ask for your historical health problems which is nothing but form 26 and 160. So no need to take them along.


----------



## AjithPvr

Hello,

I read your post. I have also submitted for visa on 5th Nov,2014.

Shall we wait for CO request to do the medicals, or can we arrange by ourself. Which one do you think is better. We have uploaded all documents except PCC and medicals. I have read in this forum that, we can generate hap id and can go ahead with medicals.

I just want an opinion from your side.

Thanks in advance



MMS said:


> No they r not
> Once u have sinister the application u will c a link under each applicant which says :
> Organize your health u have to follow that link once u have completed it will generate ure HAP ID u have to take that referral letter along with form 26 and 160 to the clinic.
> 
> And also note for those who have not done it yet that follow the instructions on form 26 and 160 when filling it


----------



## swaroopbabu

AjithPvr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I read your post. I have also submitted for visa on 5th Nov,2014.
> 
> Shall we wait for CO request to do the medicals, or can we arrange by ourself. Which one do you think is better. We have uploaded all documents except PCC and medicals. I have read in this forum that, we can generate hap id and can go ahead with medicals.
> 
> I just want an opinion from your side.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Ajith,

So I met one guy who has applied for PR 189 today. Incidentally he said he got his CO assigned after 3 months (exactly). And hence he suggested to wait at least a month or more before doing the medical and PCC since both of these have a limited validity period. 

Apparently I did both my medical and PCC within 2 weeks after I applied for VISA. Now I am in dilemma whether that would be a problem or not. I am not sure how true his claims are, but I just wanted you to know since you asked. But anyways do not wait till CO is assigned.


----------



## dr_max

MMS said:


> No u still have to take them with u for medical please confirm with ure clinic atleast here in Dubai I had to although I had filled application online they still asked me to bring hard copies of those two forms


Totally agree with MMS. They required the hard copies forms (here in Malaysia) although I have filled my application online and I have the referral letter. I will do the medicals next week.
You just call the clinic and they will tell you what to bring with you.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Thanks Swaroop, MMS and Dr Max for useful information.

I am about to lodge the visa and just waiting for Travel card and My agent's green signal. 

Probably next week I will proceed for medical and PCC


----------



## Danny Archer

Hi,

Any insight, When ICT busness Anaylst(261111) for SA and rest of states apart from NSW will be open for SS?


----------



## Ritzagni

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> You are absolutely right. If it is done through online, you already fill up the columns that ask for your historical health problems which is nothing but form 26 and 160. So no need to take them along.


Do fill and take the forms along, at many centers doctors themselves get these form filled, at some places you may need to bring your own filled without sticking the photograph, which they'll do.


----------



## Ritzagni

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Ajith,
> 
> So I met one guy who has applied for PR 189 today. Incidentally he said he got his CO assigned after 3 months (exactly). And hence he suggested to wait at least a month or more before doing the medical and PCC since both of these have a limited validity period.
> 
> Apparently I did both my medical and PCC within 2 weeks after I applied for VISA. Now I am in dilemma whether that would be a problem or not. I am not sure how true his claims are, but I just wanted you to know since you asked. But anyways do not wait till CO is assigned.


Dear Babu,

Chill, both these documents are valid for one year from the date they are done/issued. so even if you wait for a couple more months, its fine. Their ONLY IMPACT is on the last Initial Entry Date when you get your visa. Which means if you get your PCC issued on 25th September 2014, your IED date CAN NOT BE after 24th September 2015.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## swaroopbabu

Ritzagni said:


> Dear Babu,
> 
> Chill, both these documents are valid for one year from the date they are done/issued. so even if you wait for a couple more months, its fine. Their ONLY IMPACT is on the last Initial Entry Date when you get your visa. Which means if you get your PCC issued on 25th September 2014, your IED date CAN NOT BE after 24th September 2015.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Thanks Ritz!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ritzagni said:


> Dear Babu,
> 
> Chill, both these documents are valid for one year from the date they are done/issued. so even if you wait for a couple more months, its fine. Their ONLY IMPACT is on the last Initial Entry Date when you get your visa. Which means if you get your PCC issued on 25th September 2014, your IED date CAN NOT BE after 24th September 2015.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz



I guess your IED is on or before 20 July 2015!


----------



## two2

hi, 

can anyone plz share with me the status sheet for aus visas? 

Rgd. T2


----------



## MMS

two2 said:


> hi, can anyone plz share with me the status sheet for aus visas? Rgd. T2


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing


----------



## two2

Thanks MMS  



MMS said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing


----------



## MMS

two2 said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone plz share with me the status sheet for aus visas?
> 
> Rgd. T2


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## AjithPvr

Hello Swaroop,

thank you. I was also confused when to do medicals. Now, we are planning to do after one month. hope that wont be creating any issues. I have collected PCC, but havent uploaded yet. Have to get one more PCC. So thought will upload everything together.





swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Ajith,
> 
> So I met one guy who has applied for PR 189 today. Incidentally he said he got his CO assigned after 3 months (exactly). And hence he suggested to wait at least a month or more before doing the medical and PCC since both of these have a limited validity period.
> 
> Apparently I did both my medical and PCC within 2 weeks after I applied for VISA. Now I am in dilemma whether that would be a problem or not. I am not sure how true his claims are, but I just wanted you to know since you asked. But anyways do not wait till CO is assigned.


----------



## Ritzagni

sivakumar s s said:


> I guess your IED is on or before 20 July 2015!


Siva, my IED need to be before 7th April 2015

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

AjithPvr said:


> Hello Swaroop,
> 
> thank you. I was also confused when to do medicals. Now, we are planning to do after one month. hope that wont be creating any issues. I have collected PCC, but havent uploaded yet. Have to get one more PCC. So thought will upload everything together.


I suggest to do it right away so that you can get visa grant asap, also what is making you to wait to upload PCC. During Christmas months (Dec Jan) whole OZ goes real slow (including DIBP). 

If you are OK with delayed grant its OK. 

Best,
Ritz


----------



## swaroopbabu

Guys, Another query. So I have my current address per passport is the same place where I am residing now also. But in my wife's case, there is no proof for showing that she is living here. None of the proof mentioned in the list below is available in her case. 

1 Water Bill
2 Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)
3 Electricity bill
4 One year statement (with transactions)/ Passbook of running bank account (Public Sector Banks only)
5 Income Tax Assessment Order
6 Election Commission Photo ID card
7 Proof of Gas Connection
8 Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head
9 Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)
10 Applicant's current and valid ration card
11 Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
12 Aadhaar Card
13 Registered Rent Agreement (for a period of more than one year)

Any other alternatives? :confused2:


----------



## Auzidreamer

Guys Thanks for the valuable info shared on form 26 and 160.
Bottom line is its better to ask from the particular medical center b4 you go and get it confirmed.I think in some medical centers ,ts not needed but some do ask.

Thanks guys..


----------



## Auzidreamer

swaroopbabu said:


> Guys, Another query. So I have my current address per passport is the same place where I am residing now also. But in my wife's case, there is no proof for showing that she is living here. None of the proof mentioned in the list below is available in her case.
> 
> 1 Water Bill
> 2 Telephone (landline or post paid mobile bill)
> 3 Electricity bill
> 4 One year statement (with transactions)/ Passbook of running bank account (Public Sector Banks only)
> 5 Income Tax Assessment Order
> 6 Election Commission Photo ID card
> 7 Proof of Gas Connection
> 8 Certificate from Employer of reputed companies on letter head
> 9 Spouse's passport copy (First and last page including family details), (provided the applicant's present address matches the address mentioned in the spouses passport)
> 10 Applicant's current and valid ration card
> 11 Parent's passport copy, in case of minors(First and last page)
> 12 Aadhaar Card
> 13 Registered Rent Agreement (for a period of more than one year)
> 
> Any other alternatives? :confused2:


Why would u need this address confirmation??


----------



## swaroopbabu

Auzidreamer said:


> Why would u need this address confirmation??


They need address proof for pcc


----------



## Newmoon

Hi Everyone!!!

Hope some of you remember me, so many things have happended since the last time I posted... First I moved from Melbs to Adelaide, then went for medicals (eventhough 3 months back my husband and I had them done) as requested by CO and the grant came this week, on Monday but didn't have internet or mobile working since I changed provider. 
Now, I'm all setteled in Adelaide, after inspecting about 20 houses I leased on in North Adelaide as it is located in the between my husband's workplace and the city. The rent isn't as cheap as expeceted 330 per week but it's worth it since the unit has all wee need. (This is a 2 bedroom) 
So Far, I like Adelaide, it's small and quiet compared to Melbs but it's beautiful. 
Living cost and transport is pretty much the same but I think we need a car since buses usually arrive early or late... 
The weather is something I havent got used to, it's been hot compared to Melbs, since I arrived there've been 4 or five days at over 33 but it cools down quickly.
Talking about job hunting.... I haven't even started thinking of that since I have a 6 month old, but am considering going back to uni... don't know what my next move will be.
If any of you needs advice or wants to be in touch, go out for coffee when you get here just leave me a private message and will get in touch shortly 
Looking forward to hearing from you guys!! And thanks for the support.


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> any one have contact number of DIBP ? I WANT TO CALL FROM INDIA


+61731367000

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni

swaroopbabu said:


> They need address proof for pcc


1. Create a joint account in a nationalized bank with your wife.

and

2. Get a landline connection in her name or get a gas connection in her name

3. Have an affidavit made on Rs. 100+ stamp paper

this would probably corroborate the address,

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> adil
> did u read my post on other forum ?? whats the solution for main applicant is pregnant


Call the number I gave you and inform them of your current situation .

You can add your baby only once he/she is born so adding him/her is ruled out for now.

There is a thread on this forum where someone had same situation as yours, search that thread.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

Newmoon said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Hope some of you remember me.


Hi Newmoon, of course we remember you. Yes its been a while that we saw a post from you. Congratulations for the grant.

Many of us, with whom you used to interact earlier have got our grants and are currently planning our move to Adelaide. 

Once we all are there we do plan to catch up, will invite you too.

330 in North Adelaide is a good deal, is it an apartment or a townhouse.

Good Day


----------



## Newmoon

Hi Newmoon, of course we remember you. Yes its been a while that we saw a post from you. Congratulations for the grant.

Many of us, with whom you used to interact earlier have got our grants and are currently planning our move to Adelaide. 

Once we all are there we do plan to catch up, will invite you too.

330 in North Adelaide is a good deal, is it an apartment or a townhouse.

Good Day[/QUOTE]

Hi Padma!!! 
Would love to be in touch with you guys.

The rent is per week padma  So it's 1320 per month plus utilities, it's an apartment . And I had to pay a 6 week bond... So it wasn't cheap for us, you can find cheaper places though  I saw some for 250, the problem was they didn't have AC, were small and old.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Future_ozzy said:


> Call the number I gave you and inform them of your current situation .
> 
> You can add your baby only once he/she is born so adding him/her is ruled out for now.
> 
> There is a thread on this forum where someone had same situation as yours, search that thread.
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Harilal,

Try and see if you can defer your grant by informing DIBP about main applicant's due date.

If you add baby before the grant then there is less hassles and I guess you don't pay any fee for the baby.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## RAB

Intellectual said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a query. I am an ICT Trainer (223211) and my wife is Medical Sales Rep (225412). Both of our professions are in SA CSOL list. Currently my profession has a high availability while my wife's went to 'special conditions apply'. I need 5 points for spouse to qualify. I was wondering if I am still able to apply for the SA SS immigration considering my wife's profession is currently closed? Thanks and regards,


To my knowledge, to claim points for spouse skills, it doesn't matter if the spouse occupation is closed or not.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie

Guys,

Any idea when SA open the Special Conditions Apply codes

I am waiting for 263111

Thanks,


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

I Want to be Aussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea when SA open the Special Conditions Apply codes
> 
> I am waiting for 263111
> 
> Thanks,


Keep a close eye on snol page.... Sometimes they open it around Jan.. Or its going to be a delay till 1st July 2015 arrives. 

Best of luck


----------



## Auzidreamer

Guys is it a must to upload the form 80?Or do you have to wait till the CO ask for it.

Rgds


----------



## Auzidreamer

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Keep a close eye on snol page.... Sometimes they open it around Jan.. Or its going to be a delay till 1st July 2015 arrives.
> 
> Best of luck


Does it appear now in the SNOL?If so never know when they would change it.Bcoz it depends on the occupation ceiling.Some occupations appear through out the year.I wish your one to be one of those..


----------



## Auzidreamer

Newmoon said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Hope some of you remember me, so many things have happended since the last time I posted... First I moved from Melbs to Adelaide, then went for medicals (eventhough 3 months back my husband and I had them done) as requested by CO and the grant came this week, on Monday but didn't have internet or mobile working since I changed provider.
> Now, I'm all setteled in Adelaide, after inspecting about 20 houses I leased on in North Adelaide as it is located in the between my husband's workplace and the city. The rent isn't as cheap as expeceted 330 per week but it's worth it since the unit has all wee need. (This is a 2 bedroom)
> So Far, I like Adelaide, it's small and quiet compared to Melbs but it's beautiful.
> Living cost and transport is pretty much the same but I think we need a car since buses usually arrive early or late...
> The weather is something I havent got used to, it's been hot compared to Melbs, since I arrived there've been 4 or five days at over 33 but it cools down quickly.
> Talking about job hunting.... I haven't even started thinking of that since I have a 6 month old, but am considering going back to uni... don't know what my next move will be.
> If any of you needs advice or wants to be in touch, go out for coffee when you get here just leave me a private message and will get in touch shortly
> Looking forward to hearing from you guys!! And thanks for the support.


Hi Newmoon,
Im new to this forum. Anyway thx for sharing all these valuable info..


----------



## evangelist

*PCC address*



Auzidreamer said:


> Why would u need this address confirmation??


do the police visit your house for issuing PCC (like they do for issuing passport) ?


----------



## bhupen008

Hi Guys, Anyone of your girlfriend/ de facto partner applying for the 309 subclass visa after you got the 190 visa? I needed some advice and therefore asking this. Thanks in advance! Bhupen


----------



## Ritzagni

Auzidreamer said:


> Guys is it a must to upload the form 80?Or do you have to wait till the CO ask for it.
> 
> Rgds


For most of the applicants from high risk countries (read India, Pakistan, Sri lanka, Bangladesh etc) for 80 is must for primary applicant.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## padmakarrao

evangelist said:


> do the police visit your house for issuing PCC (like they do for issuing passport) ?


I dont think so for PCC they visit your home or ask for references t come to police station. Its only you visiting police station with necessary documents and getting the verification done.


----------



## Danny Archer

harilal1977 said:


> wrong
> 
> for police verification they will come to ur house and they will also ask ur neighbors too...and take there signature too....its happened in my case


Hi Harilal,

Any update in your case?


----------



## padmakarrao

harilal1977 said:


> wrong
> 
> for police verification they will come to ur house and they will also ask ur neighbors too...and take there signature too....its happened in my case


Hmmm, that's why my answer was "I dont think so..." i never made a statement like you dear. 

They may choose few people and go to their house, but most people i know of went to the police station and got the verification done. For PCC they did not come to my house neither spoke to my neighbors.


----------



## sasa2014

Can anyone pls explain what it means by "Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications"


Im on the page 
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

what does it exactly mean?


----------



## padmakarrao

sasa2014 said:


> Can anyone pls explain what it means by "Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications"
> 
> 
> Im on the page
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> what does it exactly mean?


This is a timeline for people who have lodged their visa application. It is showing till which date applications have been allocated to teams for final assessment.


----------



## sasa2014

padmakarrao said:


> This is a timeline for people who have lodged their visa application. It is showing till which date applications have been allocated to teams for final assessment.



Thanks padmakrarrao for your prompt response.
Does it mean that if i have lodged 190 visa application in early Sep, they are processing my application? and how much longer should i have to wait ?


----------



## Danny Archer

sasa2014 said:


> Thanks padmakrarrao for your prompt response.
> Does it mean that if i have lodged 190 visa application in early Sep, they are processing my application? and how much longer should i have to wait ?



Hi,

this is not updated page, It was updated on 3 nov and will get updated on dec again


----------



## swaroopbabu

Danny Archer said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is not updated page, It was updated on 3 nov and will get updated on dec again


Hi Danny,

I applied for my Visa on 22nd October. Is there any chance that they will allocate my application in December? Or will it be next slot?


----------



## MMS

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Danny, I applied for my Visa on 22nd October. Is there any chance that they will allocate my application in December? Or will it be next slot?


Guys 
Isn't this link just for reference actual scenario differs?
I have seen people getting grant in less then two months on this forum alone?


----------



## Danny Archer

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> I applied for my Visa on 22nd October. Is there any chance that they will allocate my application in December? Or will it be next slot?


Hi Swaroopbabu,

If you have first loaded everything, average timeline for Grant is 2 months. Hopefully within 2 months of visa lodge you will hear from them.


----------



## swaroopbabu

Danny Archer said:


> Hi Swaroopbabu,
> 
> If you have first loaded everything, average timeline for Grant is 2 months. Hopefully within 2 months of visa lodge you will hear from them.


Hi Danny,

Thanks for the reply. I am awaiting my Wife's PCC. That is the only one thing pending.


----------



## kevin538

Guys I am still Hanging around, is there any August applicant still waiting for grant.

Lodged : Aug 23rd
CO : 15th Oct


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> i applied on 18th sept...
> 
> as today i called them...the lady told me they are actually processing those application whose occupation are more on demands...


I am more worried now how could this possible after getting invite and visa lodgement
I hope all applicants should be given priority after the lodgement. :confused2:

Pls share the number you have called today.


----------



## Intellectual

Hi folks,

I posted the same query couple of times but never got a satisfactory reply. I'll be really thankful if someone who has been in a similar situation or knows for certain about my situation, replies me in detail.

I am an ICT Trainer (223211) and my wife is Medical Sales Rep (225412). Both of our professions are in SA CSOL list. Currently my profession has a high availability while my wife's went to 'special conditions apply'. I need 5 points for spouse to qualify for a total of 60.

I was wondering if I am still able to apply for the SA SS immigration considering my wife's profession is currently closed or under special conditions apply? 

Waiting for your replies....

Thanks and regards,


----------



## Danav_Singh

Intellectual said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I posted the same query couple of times but never got a satisfactory reply. I'll be really thankful if someone who has been in a similar situation or knows for certain about my situation, replies me in detail.
> 
> I am an ICT Trainer (223211) and my wife is Medical Sales Rep (225412). Both of our professions are in SA CSOL list. Currently my profession has a high availability while my wife's went to 'special conditions apply'. I need 5 points for spouse to qualify for a total of 60.
> 
> I was wondering if I am still able to apply for the SA SS immigration considering my wife's profession is currently closed or under special conditions apply?
> 
> Waiting for your replies....
> 
> Thanks and regards,


How can she apply if occupation is under 'Special condition' unless she has a job offer. it makes no difference to her application if your occupation is in high demand. definately you can apply for SS if you currently have 55 points and claim spouse points if both of you are in CSOL and her skills are assessed by concerned body.


----------



## Danny Archer

Danav_Singh said:


> How can she apply if occupation is under 'Special condition' unless she has a job offer. it makes no difference to her application if your occupation is in high demand. definately you can apply for SS if you currently have 55 points and claim spouse points if both of you are in CSOL and her skills are assessed by concerned body.


Hi,

I certainly agree with Danav, You can apply for state sponsorship and claim 5 point for your wife if she has positive assesment in CSOL.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Danny Archer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I certainly agree with Danav, You can apply for state sponsorship and claim 5 point for your wife if she has positive assesment in CSOL.


Quote:


Danav_Singh said:


> How can she apply if occupation is under 'Special condition' unless she has a job offer. it makes no difference to her application if your occupation is in high demand. definately you can apply for SS if you currently have 55 points and claim spouse points if both of you are in CSOL and her skills are assessed by concerned body.



*For Primary applicant:*

Assessment + CSOL or SOL is required

*For Dependents:*

Only Assessment is required to claim 5 points


----------



## Danav_Singh

sivakumar s s said:


> Quote:
> 
> For Primary applicant:
> 
> Assessment + CSOL or SOL is required
> 
> For Dependents:
> 
> Only Assessment is required to claim 5 points


Wrong....To claim partner points both should be in the same list. one can't be in SOL and other in CSOL


----------



## padmakarrao

kevin538 said:


> Guys I am still Hanging around, is there any August applicant still waiting for grant. Lodged : Aug 23rd CO : 15th Oct


Hi Kevin, was there any delay in docs from your side? As far as i know all August applicants of SA are cleared. After the CO contact did you contact them once and check if they got the docs you submitted to them. If no, please call them once, your grant must be round the corner. Best luck


----------



## anesha

How long does it take for south Australia approval n invite???


----------



## kevin538

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Kevin, was there any delay in docs from your side? As far as i know all August applicants of SA are cleared. After the CO contact did you contact them once and check if they got the docs you submitted to them. If no, please call them once, your grant must be round the corner. Best luck


Hey Padmakarrao, I am processing thru an agent which is the biggest mistake i did  Later I have imported my application and I could see all my documents are in received status, CO allocated on 15 Oct and asked for Medicals and the same was received by DIBP on 12th Nov after this there is no communication from CO:confused2:
My agent saying we cannot push CO to work for your case, sure they will contact us upon receiving documents :blabla: I don't know what to do next my dear other-than praying god .


----------



## Ritzagni

kevin538 said:


> Hey Padmakarrao, I am processing thru an agent which is the biggest mistake i did  Later I have imported my application and I could see all my documents are in received status, CO allocated on 15 Oct and asked for Medicals and the same was received by DIBP on 12th Nov after this there is no communication from CO:confused2:
> My agent saying we cannot push CO to work for your case, sure they will contact us upon receiving documents :blabla: I don't know what to do next my dear other-than praying god .


There is one thing which you can definitely do dear, CALL AT +61-731367000 9:00 AM Brisbane time (regardless of CO location) and see the magic.
Who knows yo might travel to Adelaide around the same time most of the friends from this thread.

Keep the faith,
Ritz


----------



## sivakumar s s

Danav_Singh said:


> Wrong....To claim partner points both should be in the same list. one can't be in SOL and other in CSOL


Good to point out...
The reply from my MARA agent i have shared.

Just checked the immi. 

*Partner skills

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.*


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ritzagni said:


> There is one thing which you can definitely do dear, CALL AT +61-731367000 9:00 AM Brisbane time (regardless of CO location) and see the magic.
> Who knows yo might travel to Adelaide around the same time most of the friends from this thread.
> 
> Keep the faith,
> Ritz


Very useful Info Ritzagni..

All the best KEVIN


----------



## kalvinrekhraj

anesha said:


> How long does it take for south Australia approval n invite???


Mine took just over 3 weeks, however the Migration SA website states 2 weeks. You can check it out at this link (https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times)


----------



## sivakumar s s

I got in 2 weeks only


----------



## kevin538

Ritzagni said:


> There is one thing which you can definitely do dear, CALL AT +61-731367000 9:00 AM Brisbane time (regardless of CO location) and see the magic.
> Who knows yo might travel to Adelaide around the same time most of the friends from this thread.
> 
> Keep the faith,
> Ritz


Hey Ritzagni, since am processing thru an agent do they provide information about my application if I call them and what are the details i have to give them.


----------



## two2

A very comprehensive reply  appreciate the details . . . 

Regards, T2




sivakumar s s said:


> Good to point out...
> The reply from my MARA agent i have shared.
> 
> Just checked the immi.
> 
> *Partner skills
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> were under 50 years of age
> had at least competent English
> had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.*


----------



## padmakarrao

kevin538 said:


> Hey Ritzagni, since am processing thru an agent do they provide information about my application if I call them and what are the details i have to give them.


Please go ahead and call Kevin, they are not bothered with the agent, you need to know your details properly like the application number, passport number, full name etc, if they wish to cross verify.

One call would do no harm to you or your case, tomorrow is your day, when you call just tell them you want to check if the last mail that was to be sent has been received or not by the CO. If you directly inquire about your case they would give a vague reply.

Looking forward to hear the news from you tomorrow.


----------



## wiqhussain

Sorry If I am bothering you guts by asking a stupid question.

I noted that ICT Project Manager in SA is based on special condition clause. I have read almost all contents mention in Special Condition clause, but did not get a single thing.

Simply, can anyone here tell me that what Special Conditions Apply means? Specially for ICT Project Manager?


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> special condition means either u study there or working there ....iam not sure 100%


Hi Hari,

What happened?
have u spoke with Immi team regarding you new arrival (baby)

What they said?


----------



## padmakarrao

wiqhussain said:


> Sorry If I am bothering you guts by asking a stupid question.
> 
> I noted that ICT Project Manager in SA is based on special condition clause. I have read almost all contents mention in Special Condition clause, but did not get a single thing.
> 
> Simply, can anyone here tell me that what Special Conditions Apply means? Specially for ICT Project Manager?


Hi, it means as of now the occupation is closed for people who are offshore. If you are onshore in Australia you can still apply for this position. Else if you are outside Oz, you will have to show an appointment letter from an employer to get the nomination.

Technically, you will have to wait for the occupation to open again, which might happen any day depending on the need, if SA wishes or in July when they generally refresh their whole list.

Hope this helps. Keep patience and keep an eye on all the states list.

Best luck


----------



## wiqhussain

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, it means as of now the occupation is closed for people who are offshore. If you are onshore in Australia you can still apply for this position. Else if you are outside Oz, you will have to show an appointment letter from an employer to get the nomination.
> 
> Technically, you will have to wait for the occupation to open again, which might happen any day depending on the need, if SA wishes or in July when they generally refresh their whole list.
> 
> Hope this helps. Keep patience and keep an eye on all the states list.
> 
> Best luck


Thanks for the clarification. I will definitely keep an eye on all the states list.

Will you suggest me to keep ready my ACS, so whenever ICT PM opens in any state I will be ready? or it will be too risky?


----------



## padmakarrao

wiqhussain said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I will definitely keep an eye on all the states list.
> 
> Will you suggest me to keep ready my ACS, so whenever ICT PM opens in any state I will be ready? or it will be too risky?


Of course yes, you should be ready with your ACS, last time there were times when the occupations were open only for one day and due to many applicants the occupation was closed. In some cases within hours.

So, it is an investment you have to make for your future, with a hope that it would be fruitful one day.

Regards,
Padmakar


----------



## two2

Dear Padmakar, 

Did you make any research for the career opportunities at Australia/SA in HR and L&D? What are your findings? Plz share. 

Thanks and regards, 
T2



padmakarrao said:


> Of course yes, you should be ready with your ACS, last time there were times when the occupations were open only for one day and due to many applicants the occupation was closed. In some cases within hours.
> 
> So, it is an investment you have to make for your future, with a hope that it would be fruitful one day.
> 
> Regards,
> Padmakar


----------



## padmakarrao

two2 said:


> Dear Padmakar, Did you make any research for the career opportunities at Australia/SA in HR and L&D? What are your findings? Plz share. Thanks and regards, T2


Hi, there is a lot of scope for L&D in Oz, though i am not looking for anything right now as it does not make much sense. Once i am there and my family settles with the routine, then i will look out for the options available. 😀


----------



## swaroopbabu

harilal1977 said:


> guys we got the Direct grant today...what a day for us..thank u all


Congrats Harlan!


----------



## Danny Archer

harilal1977 said:


> guys we got the Direct grant today...what a day for us..thank u all


Congrats


----------



## wiqhussain

harilal1977 said:


> guys we got the Direct grant today...what a day for us..thank u all


Congratulation


----------



## two2

Good to know, thanx, and all the best  

Rgds. T2



padmakarrao said:


> Hi, there is a lot of scope for L&D in Oz, though i am not looking for anything right now as it does not make much sense. Once i am there and my family settles with the routine, then i will look out for the options available. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> guys we got the Direct grant today...what a day for us..thank u all


My second wishes to you and ur family on yours BIG Day in this thread

Won the cup :second:


----------



## swaroopbabu

harilal1977 said:


> thank u all for wonderful wishes ...


Hi Harilal, May I know when you applied for VISA? Just to know approximate time frame.


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> guys need some information
> 
> facility for baby..
> 
> if baby born in australia and get the citizen by birth or what baby migrating with us after born ...my question is there difference in facility(medical.education ,allowances etc etc ) or both will get be treated same and same facility



Facilities will be same hari....


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> These are the documents you would need:
> 
> 1. HAP ID print outs
> 2. Original Passport
> 3. Passport Copy
> 4. Passport photos x 2
> 5. Form 60
> 6. Form 126
> 
> Note: Form 60 and 126 are not needed if you have made online application through DIBP portal. In any case it doesn't hurt to carry them along.
> 
> You will easily need couple of hours time for this as there are very few hospitals in each city and there will be lot of people coming in for the same purpose. Just giving a heads up in case you are working and going on a weekday.
> 
> Regards,
> Swaroop



Hi Swaroop

Thanks once again for the useful information.

I contacted Apollo hospital in Chennai today and fixed the appointment on coming Monday.

They asked me to bring following documents alone.

1. HAP ID print outs
2. Original Passport
3. Passport Copies x 2 each applicant
4. Passport photos x 4 each applicant

and fees here is little higher from other locations: Adults: 4500, kids:3000


*Normally how many hours will it take. I just want to skip a one day leave. 
*


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Swaroop
> 
> Thanks once again for the useful information.
> 
> I contacted Apollo hospital in Chennai today and fixed the appointment on coming Monday.
> 
> They asked me to bring following documents alone.
> 
> 1. HAP ID print outs
> 2. Original Passport
> 3. Passport Copies x 2 each applicant
> 4. Passport photos x 4 each applicant
> 
> and fees here is little higher from other locations: Adults: 4500, kids:3000
> 
> 
> *Normally how many hours will it take. I just want to skip a one day leave.
> *


It would easily take 2 hours or more for the same. The thing is they have only one or two hospitals per city that do all these tests for every other country out there. For the three of us which includes my wife and my baby, we reached the hospital by 11:00 and got out by 1:30. You have to wait the most for doctor appointment. Tests will be done in a jiffy. Fee is exorbitantly high for these tests. I also paid 4500 x 2 and 1000 for my baby at Fortis in Bangalore.


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> kevin did u call them ??i called them and got grant in 2 days....


Congrats Harilal, When did you called them which number and what they asked ?


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> +61731367000
> Tuesday...they asked me only application id number ..nothing else


TRN number is the application ID Number right..


----------



## RAB

harilal1977 said:


> guys we got the Direct grant today...what a day for us..thank u all


Congrats Harilal! Best Wishes for your future in Oz..


----------



## abusamir

Hi friends,
i have been in the process of 187 RSMS-Direct entry scheme. I am just followin the instructions from the agent in australia and completed medical and sent and last week i got a mail from agent, the CO has been allotted and the agent will see the CO by this week. My question is what is this CO? and how long will take to get grant?

13-march-2014 ielts, 10-april-2014 vetassess,25-april-2014 all forms filled,scanned and mailed,7-october-2014 medical, 13-october-2014 emedical uploaded,(3-november-2014 agent mailed-CO ???):juggle::juggle::juggle::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kevin538

Hey - Harilal, Ritz, Padmakarrao , 

I have called DIBP today and one lady with sweet voice asked for my application number and answered that my Health status is been finalized and is pending is that correct, also she said they will take from there. 

Please pray from me hope it should not have any adverse effect. I am worried much. 

Thanks @ Kevin


----------



## kevin538

kevin538 said:


> Hey - Harilal, Ritz, Padmakarrao ,
> 
> I have called DIBP today and one lady with sweet voice asked for my application number and answered that my Health status is been finalized and is pending is that correct, also she said they will take from there.
> 
> Please pray from me hope it should not have any adverse effect. I am worried much.
> 
> Thanks @ Kevin


Guys, I Can't believe this , Thank God after posting the above I loged my immi site it says Finalized and I had gone thru my application page and the progress status says Letter Created. :confused2:

Under all the applicants it's written Granted 

Type Date Progress Action
Grant letter	28/11/2014	Letter Created View grant letter(but the link is not working I couldn't View any letter )


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> check on ur mail id


I am processing thru an agent hopefully he should have receive  today :fingerscrossed:

We haven't planned yet on the big move hari, keep in touch PM your email ID. 

Thanks to Almighty God for the blessing and Many thanks to all my forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible at all. Special Thanks to (Ritz, Padmakarrao, Harilal, Futur Ozz )


----------



## padmakarrao

kevin538 said:


> I am processing thru an agent hopefully he should have receive today :fingerscrossed: We haven't planned yet on the big move hari, keep in touch PM your email ID. Thanks to Almighty God for the blessing and Many thanks to all my forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible at all. Special Thanks to (Ritz, Padmakarrao, Harilal, Futur Ozz )


Congrats Kevin, happy for you. Your agent can download the grant.

Have great future in Oz.


----------



## kevin538

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Kevin, happy for you. Your agent can download the grant.
> 
> Have great future in Oz.


Thanks Dear, I would be part of our cricket team, please share your contacts.


----------



## swaroopbabu

kevin538 said:


> Guys, I Can't believe this , Thank God after posting the above I loged my immi site it says Finalized and I had gone thru my application page and the progress status says Letter Created. :confused2:
> 
> Under all the applicants it's written Granted
> 
> Type Date Progress Action
> Grant letter	28/11/2014	Letter Created View grant letter(but the link is not working I couldn't View any letter )


Congratulations Kevin! All the best for your Aussie dreams!


----------



## Future_ozzy

kevin538 said:


> Guys, I Can't believe this , Thank God after posting the above I loged my immi site it says Finalized and I had gone thru my application page and the progress status says Letter Created. :confused2:
> 
> Under all the applicants it's written Granted
> 
> Type Date Progress Action
> Grant letter	28/11/2014	Letter Created View grant letter(but the link is not working I couldn't View any letter )


Congratulations Kevin !! Enjoy this moment.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

Future_ozzy said:


> Congratulations Kevin !! Enjoy this moment.
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks Adil.


----------



## RAB

kevin538 said:


> Guys, I Can't believe this , Thank God after posting the above I loged my immi site it says Finalized and I had gone thru my application page and the progress status says Letter Created. :confused2:
> 
> Under all the applicants it's written Granted
> 
> Type Date Progress Action
> Grant letter	28/11/2014	Letter Created View grant letter(but the link is not working I couldn't View any letter )


Congratulations Kevin !! My best wishes for a great future in Oz!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Got PCC within 3 hours. Hip hip Hurray..........


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Got PCC within 3 hours. Hip hip Hurray..........


Awesome. Are you applying VISA just for you or for your entire family?


----------



## sivakumar s s

kevin538 said:


> Guys, I Can't believe this , Thank God after posting the above I loged my immi site it says Finalized and I had gone thru my application page and the progress status says Letter Created. :confused2:
> 
> Under all the applicants it's written Granted
> 
> Type Date Progress Action
> Grant letter	28/11/2014	Letter Created View grant letter(but the link is not working I couldn't View any letter )



Congrats Kevin


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Awesome. Are you applying VISA just for you or for your entire family?


Thanks Swaroop

I Applied for whole family *Self +spouse + 2 kids*


----------



## Future_ozzy

harilal1977 said:


> as most of them know..we are expecting baby on feb...so we decided to move to australia and let baby born there and get citizenship by birth...my question is
> 
> 1- is that ok to baby born there ..are they not ask us about we purposely came early for this (i hope so this is legally ok )
> 
> 2- how much time will took to baby will get Australian passport after born ?
> 
> 3-mom and baby will be come back to india after 1nd 2nd point done (i hope it will be done april 15) then mom and baby will be came to australia (aug or sept )after resign from her company ...is that legally ok to do that ??
> 
> guys pl suggest


Please Contact Shabbir ..He will be able to help you with this.

Meet_Shabbir87 is his id I guess .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

Friends need your advise, Is there any thread to follow to have insight on the further process 

Before moving Ozzy what are the necessary things we should do. (opening Bank Acc , Finding Accommodation, School, Health Insurance, etc..)
After landing there what are the necessary procedures to follow for instance like (informing about the arrival, School admission, Medicare, etc..) 

Thanks @ Kevin


----------



## kevin538

kevin538 said:


> Friends need your advise, Is there any thread to follow to have insight on the further process
> 
> Before moving Ozzy what are the necessary things we should do. (opening Bank Acc , Finding Accommodation, School, Health Insurance, etc..)
> After landing there what are the necessary procedures to follow for instance like (informing about the arrival, School admission, Medicare, etc..)
> 
> Thanks @ Kevin


Hey Seniors any comments on above post. please revert.


----------



## dr_max

kevin538 said:


> Hey Seniors any comments on above post. please revert.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


Great Max...

The thread is wonderful...............

Today I am done with my Medicals..


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Great Max...
> 
> The thread is wonderful...............
> 
> Today I am done with my Medicals..


Good. Do not forget to check online that the medicals have been finalized. It should be done today or tomorrow.

Regards,
Max


----------



## spikersandhu

*Hello Everyone.......... I have some doubt...Hope someone can guide me plz.... After we lodge EOI and apply for state sponsorship online...Do we have to send the print copies of passport, IELTS results, DOB certificate VETASSESS assessment copy and photograph and other proofs by post...or there is no need to send hard copies !*


----------



## swaroopbabu

spikersandhu said:


> *Hello Everyone.......... I have some doubt...Hope someone can guide me plz.... After we lodge EOI and apply for state sponsorship online...Do we have to send the print copies of passport, IELTS results, DOB certificate VETASSESS assessment copy and photograph and other proofs by post...or there is no need to send hard copies !*



No need to send any hard copies.


----------



## MMS

spikersandhu said:


> Hello Everyone.......... I have some doubt...Hope someone can guide me plz.... After we lodge EOI and apply for state sponsorship online...Do we have to send the print copies of passport, IELTS results, DOB certificate VETASSESS assessment copy and photograph and other proofs by post...or there is no need to send hard copies !


No need to send hard copies only upload the documents normally for SA u need 
1 passport copy
2 eilts 
3 assessment
4 experience letter 

It's hard to believe but that's about it


----------



## spikersandhu

Thanks Dear !:whoo::rapture:


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Good. Do not forget to check online that the medicals have been finalized. It should be done today or tomorrow.
> 
> Regards,
> Max


Hi Max,

You mean "Health, Evidence of" will be automatically filled up , Once the hospital team furnished the details to the IMMI/DIBP.

Is there some thing else
Please tell me how to check this.

Regards
Siva


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> You mean "Health, Evidence of" will be automatically filled up , Once the hospital team furnished the details to the IMMI/DIBP.
> 
> Is there some thing else
> Please tell me how to check this.
> 
> Regards
> Siva


Hi Siva,

Under the application you will see this message:

"_Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."_


----------



## dr_max

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Under the application you will see this message:
> 
> "_Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."_


That is what I meant. Thanks Swaroopbabu.


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Under the application you will see this message:
> 
> "_Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."_


Thanks Swaroop :clap2:



dr_max said:


> That is what I meant. Thanks Swaroopbabu.


Thanks Dr Max :clap2:


----------



## samirshah7

Hi Guys,

I have received the Golden Mail today. Got my much awaited Grant. 

As mentioned by few people on this thread, I called the immigration department on +61 731 367 000 at 11:45 am Brisbane time. The lady on the other end answered and asked my TRN no. She than informed me that all the documents are received by them and they will finalize in a day or two. But to my surprise I received the Grant Letter within 3 hours.

I thank each and every one for sharing their valuable suggestions and experiences which have helped me in preparing my file. 

Thank a lot everyone.

Regards,
Samir Shah

EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014. Grant: 02/12/2014


----------



## sivakumar s s

samirshah7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the Golden Mail today. Got my much awaited Grant.
> 
> As mentioned by few people on this thread, I called the immigration department on +61 731 367 000 at 11:45 am Brisbane time. The lady on the other end answered and asked my TRN no. She than informed me that all the documents are received by them and they will finalize in a day or two. But to my surprise I received the Grant Letter within 3 hours.
> 
> I thank each and every one for sharing their valuable suggestions and experiences which have helped me in preparing my file.
> 
> Thank a lot everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Samir Shah
> 
> EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014. Grant: 02/12/2014


Dear Samir, :first:

Today is your day!

Celebrate this golden moments arty:


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Under the application you will see this message:
> 
> "_Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."_



Thanks Once again Swaroop and Max.

The message is visible in my application 

*Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Once again Swaroop and Max.
> 
> The message is visible in my application
> 
> *Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*


Check if it is the same status for every applicant. In my case they took additional two days for my baby's health to be updated.


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Check if it is the same status for every applicant. In my case they took additional two days for my baby's health to be updated.


Thanks swaroop,

The status is updated for all the applicants including my two kids.


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks swaroop,
> 
> The status is updated for all the applicants including my two kids.


Super machi


----------



## padmakarrao

Congrats Samir, have a great future in Oz


----------



## sivakumar s s

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Samir, have a great future in Oz


Hi Padmakarrao,

From your signature, It is found that you are starting to Aus on 7th Dec. lane:

*Many hearty congratulations and wishes u a very good luck in all the future endeavors.
*
Hope u had well planned for your initial stay and other related process.


I presume you are reaching Adelaide. 


Once u got settled there please let us know about the *pre and post landing procedures*.

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## padmakarrao

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Padmakarrao,
> 
> From your signature, It is found that you are starting to Aus on 7th Dec. lane:
> 
> *Many hearty congratulations and wishes u a very good luck in all the future endeavors.
> *
> Hope u had well planned for your initial stay and other related process.
> 
> 
> I presume you are reaching Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Once u got settled there please let us know about the *pre and post landing procedures*.
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Hi Siva,

Thanks for your wishes, though if you read my signature again i am going on 7th Feb. I wish i could have gone now, but have to settle a lot of things yet in India.

Though i have already booked the temp acco, the rest i will do once i am there.

Everything look sorted as of now, just have to kill time for next two months. 

Best wishes to you for your grant.


----------



## Ritzagni

samirshah7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the Golden Mail today. Got my much awaited Grant.
> 
> As mentioned by few people on this thread, I called the immigration department on +61 731 367 000 at 11:45 am Brisbane time. The lady on the other end answered and asked my TRN no. She than informed me that all the documents are received by them and they will finalize in a day or two. But to my surprise I received the Grant Letter within 3 hours.
> 
> I thank each and every one for sharing their valuable suggestions and experiences which have helped me in preparing my file.
> 
> Thank a lot everyone.
> 
> Regards,
> Samir Shah
> 
> EOI Submitted: 04/07/2014; Invitation received on 30/07/2014; Visa lodged on 25/08/2014; Medicals on 04/09/2014; PCC on 20/10/2014. Grant: 02/12/2014


Congratulations Samir , when do you intend to fly?


----------



## sivakumar s s

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes, though if you read my signature again i am going on 7th Feb. I wish i could have gone now, but have to settle a lot of things yet in India.
> 
> Though i have already booked the temp acco, the rest i will do once i am there.
> 
> Everything look sorted as of now, just have to kill time for next two months.
> 
> Best wishes to you for your grant.


I too wish you to go early. With lot of curiosity I have seen date and year but missed Month. I thought it is 12 instead 2.

lane: : *07/02/2014*

Please change 2014 to 2015 in signature.

Also, could share info about temp acco....


----------



## padmakarrao

sivakumar s s said:


> I too wish you to go early. With lot of curiosity I have seen date and year but missed Month. I thought it is 12 instead 2. lane: : 07/02/2014 Please change 2014 to 2015 in signature. Also, could share info about temp acco....


Hahaha, i missed the year completely. Will change it.

I booked my temp at Breakfree Adelaide in CBD.


----------



## sivakumar s s

padmakarrao said:


> Hahaha, i missed the year completely. Will change it.
> 
> I booked my temp at Breakfree Adelaide in CBD.


Great, :tree:

What about room charges?

Could you please share in more details like rent,period of stay.
What's your next plan like Medical insurance, Bank a/c opening, Job search..

If you wish you can drop me a private message even.

Thanks & Regards
Siva

*Also please share any thread in related to these aspects..........*


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dear Friends,

Its regarding medicals. I did the medicals last week. The "emedicals client" was showing some tests are still not completed until yesterday.However since yesterday the IMMIACCOUNT shows the medicals have been finalized. Anyway now I can not access the emedicals client as it says the system is not available.
Do I have to download the letter from emedicals and upload it to the Immiaccount?Or since the immiaccount says it has been finalized can I just ignore it.

Senior members Please advise.
Thank you in advance


----------



## swaroopbabu

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its regarding medicals. I did the medicals last week. The "emedicals client" was showing some tests are still not completed until yesterday.However since yesterday the IMMIACCOUNT shows the medicals have been finalized. Anyway now I can not access the emedicals client as it says the system is not available.
> Do I have to download the letter from emedicals and upload it to the Immiaccount?Or since the immiaccount says it has been finalized can I just ignore it.
> 
> Senior members Please advise.
> Thank you in advance



The medical reports will be automatically uploaded to the DIBP website. Since it says finalized, they have already uploaded it.


----------



## Auzidreamer

swaroopbabu said:


> The medical reports will be automatically uploaded to the DIBP website. Since it says finalized, they have already uploaded it.


Thx Swaroopbabu.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Thx Swaroopbabu.



Hi Auzidreamer,

Still two weeks are there. Wishes u to get golden mail in this year itself.

All the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## fhameed21

*Sa 190 pr granted!!*

Guys

This is to inform all that I've been granted SA 190 PR today as on 10 Dec 2014. My first visit max date is 5 Sep 2015. I'm so happy and excited. Thank you for the wonderful support I received on this forum. I'll update my Signature. Now I've to plan for ahead as the party seems to just starting.

Any idea on the ICT market in Adelaide??. Has any body already landed and looking for work. 

Experiences and suggestions appreciated.

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> This is to inform all that I've been granted SA 190 PR today as on 10 Dec 2014. My first visit max date is 5 Sep 2015. I'm so happy and excited. Thank you for the wonderful support I received on this forum. I'll update my Signature. Now I've to plan for ahead as the party seems to just starting.
> 
> Any idea on the ICT market in Adelaide??. Has any body already landed and looking for work.
> 
> Experiences and suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Dear hameed, 

Many hearty congratulations lane:

you won the cup :first: Great day for you


----------



## padmakarrao

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> This is to inform all that I've been granted SA 190 PR today as on 10 Dec 2014. My first visit max date is 5 Sep 2015. I'm so happy and excited. Thank you for the wonderful support I received on this forum. I'll update my Signature. Now I've to plan for ahead as the party seems to just starting.
> 
> Any idea on the ICT market in Adelaide??. Has any body already landed and looking for work.
> 
> Experiences and suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Congrats dear, have a bright future in Oz


----------



## sivakumar s s

fhameed21 said:


> Guys
> 
> This is to inform all that I've been granted SA 190 PR today as on 10 Dec 2014. My first visit max date is 5 Sep 2015. I'm so happy and excited. Thank you for the wonderful support I received on this forum. I'll update my Signature. Now I've to plan for ahead as the party seems to just starting.
> 
> Any idea on the ICT market in Adelaide??. Has any body already landed and looking for work.
> 
> Experiences and suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Regards


*Any idea on the ICT market in Adelaide??. Has any body already landed and looking for work. *


----------



## MMS

The web sight for south australia is not working any body facing this problem?


----------



## padmakarrao

MMS said:


> The web sight for south australia is not working any body facing this problem?


The site is not working from public connections, if you open at home it is opening. They dont want us to open it in office. 😀


----------



## Auzidreamer

MMS said:


> The web sight for south australia is not working any body facing this problem?


They go through some planned system maintenance..Anyway should be ok by today.


----------



## MMS

Dear all

With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.

Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.

All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.

Remember me in your prayers

Timeline: visa lodged 25 October 2014, Medicals 9 November PCC 15 November, direct grant 11 December 2014.


----------



## VARUN SOOD

Hi All


Need some info regarding state sponsorship. can anybody advise me , when can i expect SA start sponsoring PR for Job Financial institution branch manager 149914? as of now the Job is under special conditions list.

thanks


----------



## swaroopbabu

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.
> 
> Remember me in your prayers
> 
> Timeline: visa lodged 25 October 2014, Medicals 9 November PCC 15 November, direct grant 11 December 2014.


Wow. Congrats dude. I applied on 22nd October and am still waiting to hear from them. Eagerly waiting.


----------



## MMS

swaroopbabu said:


> Wow. Congrats dude. I applied on 22nd October and am still waiting to hear from them. Eagerly waiting.


Don't worry it will be there veryyyy soon


----------



## swaroopbabu

MMS said:


> Don't worry it will be there veryyyy soon


Your words have come true. I got the PR today for all 3 of us. Direct grant! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## MMS

swaroopbabu said:


> Your words have come true. I got the PR today for all 3 of us. Direct grant! Woo hoo!!!


Congrats Man  

Have blessed life ahead


----------



## swaroopbabu

MMS said:


> Congrats Man
> 
> Have blessed life ahead


Thanks Sir! Same to you. I know it is too early to decide on anything, but have you made any plans already, as in when to fly and such?


----------



## MMS

swaroopbabu said:


> Thanks Sir! Same to you. I know it is too early to decide on anything, but have you made any plans already, as in when to fly and such?


Ohh GOD no still in surprise and celebrating. 

what is yout first entry date?

i think i might go for initial entry in JUNE or MAy


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Your words have come true. I got the PR today for all 3 of us. Direct grant! Woo hoo!!!


Many hearty congratulations *Swaroop* :cheer2:

It is really exciting to see fast VISA process.

Enjoy this golden moments :first:



Wishing you a happy and prosperous future in OZ.......


----------



## padmakarrao

swaroopbabu said:


> Your words have come true. I got the PR today for all 3 of us. Direct grant! Woo hoo!!!


Congrats Swaroop, this was a superfast issuance. Enjoy the grant and have a great life in Oz.


----------



## swaroopbabu

MMS said:


> Ohh GOD no still in surprise and celebrating.
> 
> what is yout first entry date?
> 
> i think i might go for initial entry in JUNE or MAy


16th November. I might fly by March/April. I would need to find a job soon so that I can take my family there as well.


----------



## MMS

swaroopbabu said:


> 16th November. I might fly by March/April. I would need to find a job soon so that I can take my family there as well.


Great keep in touch might have a coffee together there 

God bless us all and grant visa to all waiting ASAP


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> 16th November. I might fly by March/April. I would need to find a job soon so that I can take my family there as well.


All the best Swaroop,

Hope you might have registered in these sites. If not, please do so

*Seek.com
indeed.com*


I come across long back in online with one local (SA) newspaper publishing job advertisement. I will recall and convey later. Hopefully being in ICT category, you would get job quickly... 


Also, keep update yourself with the latest local news in Adelaide

No Cookies | The Advertiser
InDaily | Adelaide News - Daily Independent News
Adelaide News - ABC Adelaide - Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> All the best Swaroop,
> 
> Hope you might have registered in these sites. If not, please do so
> 
> *Seek.com
> indeed.com*
> 
> 
> I come across long back in online with one local (SA) newspaper publishing job advertisement. I will recall and convey later. Hopefully being in ICT category, you would get job quickly...
> 
> 
> Also, keep update yourself with the latest local news in Adelaide
> 
> No Cookies | The Advertiser
> InDaily | Adelaide News - Daily Independent News
> Adelaide News - ABC Adelaide - Australian Broadcasting Corporation


Thanks a lot Sivakumar for the support! I will definitely update my CV on the above said websites.


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Thanks a lot Sivakumar for the support! I will definitely update my CV on the above said websites.


Hi swaroop


Please update your status in the tracker. I checked your name was not in this.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi swaroop
> 
> 
> Please update your status in the tracker. I checked your name was not in this.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


I have updated mine.


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> I have updated mine.


Great Swaroop.

Whats the next plan. When you are starting.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> shiva is my name is there...cant see mine


Yours also not there. Pls update it as well


----------



## dani5h

Hi MMS,

I see from your signature you got Direct Grant. Can you please tell me what do you mean by 'Direct'. My 190 visa SS SA application is almost at it final stage where the CO had requested some additional documents.

Regards,

Danish



MMS said:


> Great keep in touch might have a coffee together there
> 
> God bless us all and grant visa to all waiting ASAP


----------



## MMS

dani5h said:


> Hi MMS, I see from your signature you got Direct Grant. Can you please tell me what do you mean by 'Direct'. My 190 visa SS SA application is almost at it final stage where the CO had requested some additional documents. Regards, Danish


Direct grant means when CO does not ask for additional docs and first communication is a visa grant 

Hope this clarifies


----------



## aunswa

How many people here are with 132111 anzsco code? 
After 8 months, yesterday SA changed the status of above mentioned code to Medium Availability. 
I hope so that they will not put it in close status in the near future. I wait all 7s from IELTS to apply. ;(


----------



## MMS

aunswa said:


> How many people here are with 132111 anzsco code? After 8 months, yesterday SA changed the status of above mentioned code to Medium Availability. I hope so that they will not put it in close status in the near future. I wait all 7s from IELTS to apply. ;(


I am not from 132111 but even my category was changed to medium two days before I got the grant. 

When are u appearing for ielts? The problem is that south australia has been updating its SNOL on daily basis specially from early November before that it was quiet. No one knows for sure what is going on normally categories go from medium to low before going to Special condition just my assumption don't take my words do it quickly


----------



## dani5h

Thanks MMS and Harilal. Guess i missed that as my CO did ask for some docs. Well i hope i hear some good news soon.


----------



## aunswa

MMS said:


> I am not from 132111 but even my category was changed to medium two days before I got the grant.
> 
> When are u appearing for ielts? The problem is that south australia has been updating its SNOL on daily basis specially from early November before that it was quiet. No one knows for sure what is going on normally categories go from medium to low before going to Special condition just my assumption don't take my words do it quickly


Well, about IELTS, I have a long history , now it will be almost a year how I am trying to achieve all 7s. Last time I was so close, I got three 7s and 6,5. I am also waiting for results from my last taken exam on 6th December. I hope that this time I will succeed and finally apply for SA SS. 
Tanks for advice...I appreciate it. I will try to be as quick as I can


----------



## MMS

dani5h said:


> Thanks MMS and Harilal. Guess i missed that as my CO did ask for some docs. Well i hope i hear some good news soon.


It hardly matters bro 

Direct or not u should just get the visa.
That's important rest all useless  hope ures round the corner


----------



## MMS

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> In the current SNOL for SA, "Customer Service Manager" occupation is under "special conditions apply" rules.Is there any chance to open "Customer Service Manager" occupation in next SNOL?
> 
> Plz response. Your valuable feedback will highly appreciated and it will really help me.
> 
> Thank you
> Mamun


Its hard to say when and if this occupation will re open, as it was in available category few months back..

i think next update will come in Jan 2015, only SA knows what changes they would bring.
why dont you look for something similar in other states?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

I have tried but no such options found.Thank yoy so much for your response


----------



## sivakumar s s

aunswa said:


> Well, about IELTS, I have a long history , now it will be almost a year how I am trying to achieve all 7s. Last time I was so close, I got three 7s and 6,5. I am also waiting for results from my last taken exam on 6th December. I hope that this time I will succeed and finally apply for SA SS.
> Tanks for advice...I appreciate it. I will try to be as quick as I can


All the best to get IELTS- 7 and welcome to SA group


----------



## RAB

*Grant*

Dear Friends,

In the past three years we had gone through difficulty situation with respect to Oz migration attempt. God showed his way to Expat Forum and renewed our hopes. We got tremendous support and guidance from this thread.

We would like to share the GOOD NEWS that we received our GRANT today. Grant is for four of us (two kids, my spouse & myself).

We don’t have words to express our joy and happiness.

On Friday 2:30PM Brisbane time, we called +61731367000 and the lady staff informed that all documents were received and application is in processing stage. She assured that they will get back soon and here we are with the Grant letters!!


----------



## padmakarrao

RAB said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In the past three years we had gone through difficulty situation with respect to Oz migration attempt. God showed his way to Expat Forum and renewed our hopes. We got tremendous support and guidance from this thread.
> 
> We would like to share the GOOD NEWS that we received our GRANT today. Grant is for four of us (two kids, my spouse & myself).
> 
> We don’t have words to express our joy and happiness.
> 
> On Friday 2:30PM Brisbane time, we called +61731367000 and the lady staff informed that all documents were received and application is in processing stage. She assured that they will get back soon and here we are with the Grant letters!!


Congratulations RAB, have been waiting for listening from you. So happy for you, that finally your dream is fulfilled.

Have a wonderful future in Oz. Before that have a nice party tonight, you deserve it.

Be in touch.


----------



## RAB

padmakarrao said:


> Congratulations RAB, have been waiting for listening from you. So happy for you, that finally your dream is fulfilled.
> 
> Have a wonderful future in Oz. Before that have a nice party tonight, you deserve it.
> 
> Be in touch.


Thanks a lot for your wishes Padmakarrao. Just one leg of the journey is completed, next starts now!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

RAB said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In the past three years we had gone through difficulty situation with respect to Oz migration attempt. God showed his way to Expat Forum and renewed our hopes. We got tremendous support and guidance from this thread.
> 
> We would like to share the GOOD NEWS that we received our GRANT today. Grant is for four of us (two kids, my spouse & myself).
> 
> We don’t have words to express our joy and happiness.
> 
> On Friday 2:30PM Brisbane time, we called +61731367000 and the lady staff informed that all documents were received and application is in processing stage. She assured that they will get back soon and here we are with the Grant letters!!


Many hearty congratulations RAB,


You won the golden cup :first:


:cheer2: moments for you


----------



## sivakumar s s

RAB said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes Padmakarrao. Just one leg of the journey is completed, next starts now!!


*Yes AUS migrating journey is like a LOVE MARRIAGE.

NEO LIFE BEGINS NOW......(ESPECIALLY FOR YOU)

*


----------



## XINGSINGH

RAB said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In the past three years we had gone through difficulty situation with respect to Oz migration attempt. God showed his way to Expat Forum and renewed our hopes. We got tremendous support and guidance from this thread.
> 
> We would like to share the GOOD NEWS that we received our GRANT today. Grant is for four of us (two kids, my spouse & myself).
> 
> We don&#146;t have words to express our joy and happiness.
> 
> On Friday 2:30PM Brisbane time, we called +61731367000 and the lady staff informed that all documents were received and application is in processing stage. She assured that they will get back soon and here we are with the Grant letters!!


Congrats


----------



## RAB

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations RAB,
> 
> 
> You won the golden cup :first:
> 
> 
> :cheer2: moments for you


Thanks Siva.


----------



## sameer7106

RAB said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In the past three years we had gone through difficulty situation with respect to Oz migration attempt. God showed his way to Expat Forum and renewed our hopes. We got tremendous support and guidance from this thread.
> 
> We would like to share the GOOD NEWS that we received our GRANT today. Grant is for four of us (two kids, my spouse & myself).
> 
> We don’t have words to express our joy and happiness.
> 
> On Friday 2:30PM Brisbane time, we called +61731367000 and the lady staff informed that all documents were received and application is in processing stage. She assured that they will get back soon and here we are with the Grant letters!!


Congrats to you bro and all the best for your future in OZ.......MAy god bless you


----------



## RAB

sameer7106 said:


> Congrats to you bro and all the best for your future in OZ.......MAy god bless you


Thanks Sameer for your wishes.


----------



## Auzidreamer

swaroopbabu said:


> I have updated mine.


Congratz...wish u all the success..


----------



## Auzidreamer

dani5h said:


> Thanks MMS and Harilal. Guess i missed that as my CO did ask for some docs. Well i hope i hear some good news soon.


Don't worry the CO would respond positively.It is normal that many CO' s ask for additional docs.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Don't worry the CO would respond positively.It is normal that many CO' s ask for additional docs.


Hi mate,

Just saw your timeline you lodged on 22 Nov, Almost close to me....:juggle:

Pls update yourself in the tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

Regards
Siva


----------



## Auzidreamer

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Just saw your timeline you lodged on 22 Nov, Almost close to me....:juggle:
> 
> Pls update yourself in the tracker
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29
> 
> Regards
> Siva


Will do..
cheers


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dear friends,

The CO allocation is communicated to the applicant only when certain docs are missing or even if all the documents are available still it is been communicated?

Thanks in advance.

Rgds
Auzidreamer


----------



## Ritzagni

aunswa said:


> How many people here are with 132111 anzsco code?
> After 8 months, yesterday SA changed the status of above mentioned code to Medium Availability.
> I hope so that they will not put it in close status in the near future. I wait all 7s from IELTS to apply. ;(


you can only pray, and as soon as you have your ielts result, apply without wasting a minute as there were few occupations which closed on the very next day of opening on 1st July.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni

RAB said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In the past three years we had gone through difficulty situation with respect to Oz migration attempt. God showed his way to Expat Forum and renewed our hopes. We got tremendous support and guidance from this thread.
> 
> We would like to share the GOOD NEWS that we received our GRANT today. Grant is for four of us (two kids, my spouse & myself).
> 
> We don’t have words to express our joy and happiness.
> 
> On Friday 2:30PM Brisbane time, we called +61731367000 and the lady staff informed that all documents were received and application is in processing stage. She assured that they will get back soon and here we are with the Grant letters!!


Many Congratulations RAB, so when are you flying?

Best,
Ritz


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ritzagni said:


> Many Congratulations RAB, so when are you flying?
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Share your pre landing exercises and 

once landed

post landing procedures...


----------



## Auzidreamer

Ritzagni said:


> Many Congratulations RAB, so when are you flying?
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Congratz RAB...
All the best with ur settlement..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Congratz RAB...
> All the best with ur settlement..


Hi Auzidreamer

What your next plan. When are planning ....

Hope, as per current trend 2 months for CO allocation. 

Lets see and hope for the best


----------



## aunswa

So people I need some help or just approval...sorry if I am repeating these following questions:

1. What does it mean when I create account for SA SS, can I do it even I do not meet with all requirements (i.e. IELTS requirements)? Is there any deadline from opening to submitting application?

2. For overseas applicants if I understood well for applying required documents are: 
- Passport scan
- Skill Assessment scan
- IELTS scan
- Online application form (here I have to include information relating to job research, reasons why I choose SA and financial capacity...) ?

Thanks...


----------



## sivakumar s s

aunswa said:


> So people I need some help or just approval...sorry if I am repeating these following questions:
> 
> 1. What does it mean when I create account for SA SS, can I do it even I do not meet with all requirements (i.e. IELTS requirements)? Is there any deadline from opening to submitting application?
> 
> 2. For overseas applicants if I understood well for applying required documents are:
> - Passport scan
> - Skill Assessment scan
> - IELTS scan
> - Online application form (here I have to include information relating to job research, reasons why I choose SA and financial capacity...) ?
> 
> Thanks...


1. Check your eligiblity includes ielts here 
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants

CSOL will be there for your nominated occupation where there will provide the appropriate IELTS level. Mostly it will be in 6 in all band. For some occupation it is 7. Also ensure it is not in special conditions apply

2. correct
for Last sentence, if you wish will send you PM for details.


----------



## aunswa

sivakumar s s said:


> 1. Check your eligiblity includes ielts here
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants
> 
> CSOL will be there for your nominated occupation where there will provide the appropriate IELTS level. Mostly it will be in 6 in all band. For some occupation it is 7. Also ensure it is not in special conditions apply
> 
> 2. correct
> for Last sentence, if you wish will send you PM for details.


Thank you for response...I appreciate it...
Yes, I am familiar with IELTS requirements based on my occupation, I just wanted to know whether I can create account even I do not have all requirements and what does it mean if I do that...do I lose some rights and so on...

Yes you can send me details through PM...


----------



## sivakumar s s

aunswa said:


> Thank you for response...I appreciate it...
> Yes, I am familiar with IELTS requirements based on my occupation, I just wanted to know whether I can create account even I do not have all requirements and what does it mean if I do that...do I lose some rights and so on...
> 
> Yes you can send me details through PM...



Yes you can create account.


----------



## sivakumar s s

aunswa said:


> Thank you for response...I appreciate it...
> Yes, I am familiar with IELTS requirements based on my occupation, I just wanted to know whether I can create account even I do not have all requirements and what does it mean if I do that...do I lose some rights and so on...
> 
> Yes you can send me details through PM...


Please find the details in your PM


----------



## sivakumar s s

aunswa said:


> So people I need some help or just approval...sorry if I am repeating these following questions:
> 
> 1. What does it mean when I create account for SA SS, can I do it even I do not meet with all requirements (i.e. IELTS requirements)? Is there any deadline from opening to submitting application?
> 
> 2. For overseas applicants if I understood well for applying required documents are:
> - Passport scan
> - Skill Assessment scan
> - IELTS scan
> - Online application form (here I have to include information relating to job research, reasons why I choose SA and financial capacity...) ?
> 
> Thanks...



All the best for your IELTS results.....:juggle:


----------



## Auzidreamer

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Auzidreamer
> 
> What your next plan. When are planning ....
> 
> Hope, as per current trend 2 months for CO allocation.
> 
> Lets see and hope for the best


Hi Siva,

Waiting for 02 months..
Dun know whether there ll be a delay due to Christmas..

Rgds


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Waiting for 02 months..
> Dun know whether there ll be a delay due to Christmas..
> 
> Rgds


:juggle: Lets hope for the best.

According to published details the processing time for 190 is 3 months. 

But as a fact from our tracker recently, people getting in 52-70 days.

Lets be :fingerscrossed: and pray for Golden mail until Jan 3 rd week.

Then will make a Call to them.

Hope by the time CO will be allocated. If he satisfied with all the documents for our case, Then what *The GREAT GOLDEN MAIL*


----------



## aunswa

Unfortunately, I am still not able to apply for SA SS...IELTS torture continues...but this time they hurt me hard...after one year of constant learning and written more than 100 essays they gave me 5. My first attempt were better (6) and it was one year ago...for which I have not practiced at all. 
Last month I got 7 in writing, listening and reading, but 6,5 in speaking prevented me to apply. So I am still wondering how is it possible just in one month to forget to write 

I really hope, that SA will not close my occupation till I make myself eligible. I will stay positive and persistent. 

All the best people...


----------



## two2

Dear Aunswa. 

Thats very sad to know. Your results are clearly contradicting their own assessment criteria when after practicing more, you are getting lower results  

BTW, are you attempting IELTS through british council or IDP? I heard IDP is better to attempt. 

Rgds. T2



aunswa said:


> Unfortunately, I am still not able to apply for SA SS...IELTS torture continues...but this time they hurt me hard...after one year of constant learning and written more than 100 essays they gave me 5. My first attempt were better (6) and it was one year ago...for which I have not practiced at all.
> Last month I got 7 in writing, listening and reading, but 6,5 in speaking prevented me to apply. So I am still wondering how is it possible just in one month to forget to write
> 
> I really hope, that SA will not close my occupation till I make myself eligible. I will stay positive and persistent.
> 
> All the best people...


----------



## aunswa

two2 said:


> Dear Aunswa.
> 
> Thats very sad to know. Your results are clearly contradicting their own assessment criteria when after practicing more, you are getting lower results
> 
> BTW, are you attempting IELTS through british council or IDP? I heard IDP is better to attempt.
> 
> Rgds. T2


Hi there,

I have attempted IELTS through british council because here around me and in my country it is the only one who provides IELTS exam. The closest IDP is in Austria. Maybe I will consider that option too.

Thank you...
Best


----------



## aunswa

Hm...well I was wrong...in Europe there is no any test center organized by IDP


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> :juggle: Lets hope for the best.
> 
> According to published details the processing time for 190 is 3 months.
> 
> But as a fact from our tracker recently, people getting in 52-70 days.
> 
> Lets be :fingerscrossed: and pray for Golden mail until Jan 3 rd week.
> 
> Then will make a Call to them.
> 
> Hope by the time CO will be allocated. If he satisfied with all the documents for our case, Then what *The GREAT GOLDEN MAIL*


Hi

From the tracker, I see that someone (rach) applied on Nov 9 and got CO allocated yesterday Dec 18. Is that confirmed?


----------



## sivakumar s s

aunswa said:


> Unfortunately, I am still not able to apply for SA SS...IELTS torture continues...but this time they hurt me hard...after one year of constant learning and written more than 100 essays they gave me 5. My first attempt were better (6) and it was one year ago...for which I have not practiced at all.
> Last month I got 7 in writing, listening and reading, but 6,5 in speaking prevented me to apply. So I am still wondering how is it possible just in one month to forget to write
> 
> I really hope, that SA will not close my occupation till I make myself eligible. I will stay positive and persistent.
> 
> All the best people...


Hi Aunswa,

Sorry to hear the news.. It could be very disappointing to you...

Also, if possible can check with other options like PTE and Teofl i

Because I seen some who suffered in IELTS had scored good in PTE..

This thread would be helpful to you..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...preparation-getting-bored-60.html#post6002089



I know you are confident and please not to lose hope.....


----------



## MMS

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Waiting for 02 months..
> Dun know whether there ll be a delay due to Christmas..
> 
> Rgds


Dont Worry u might not hear from CO and get a direct grant  

Stay Positive


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Hi
> 
> From the tracker, I see that someone (rach) applied on Nov 9 and got CO allocated yesterday Dec 18. Is that confirmed?


Yes Dr max,

Seems he/she is a british national... (non High risk country applicant)

May be some high priority is given....


----------



## MMS

two2 said:


> Dear Aunswa.
> 
> Thats very sad to know. Your results are clearly contradicting their own assessment criteria when after practicing more, you are getting lower results
> 
> BTW, are you attempting IELTS through british council or IDP? I heard IDP is better to attempt.
> 
> Rgds. T2



DEAR TWO2 

Nice to c u again, how is your preparation going?


----------



## farishkj

Hey guys, I have a fast question.

I am currently in the process of filling in EOI and had a question. I will not be claiming any points for employment (since Ive only got 2.5 years of experience). Do I still have to provide my employment details in EOI? and if I do, will they be asking for documents and all?

Thanks for your help


----------



## farishkj

Hey guys, I have a fast question.

I am currently in the process of filling in EOI and had a question. I will not be claiming any points for employment (since Ive only got 2.5 years of experience). Do I still have to provide my employment details in EOI? and if I do, will they be asking for documents and all?

Thanks for your help


----------



## sivakumar s s

farishkj said:


> Hey guys, I have a fast question.
> 
> I am currently in the process of filling in EOI and had a question. I will not be claiming any points for employment (since Ive only got 2.5 years of experience). Do I still have to provide my employment details in EOI? and if I do, will they be asking for documents and all?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Here are your fast answer

*You have to provide your employment details (In respect of it is relevant to your nominated occupation or not) and all supporting document you have..*


----------



## farishkj

sivakumar s s said:


> Here are your fast answer
> 
> *You have to provide your employment details (In respect of it is relevant to your nominated occupation or not) and all supporting document you have..*


Thanks Siva for the quick response. It is relevant to my nomminated occupation, but I won't be claiming any points for it. Hence thought they wouldn't ask for any documents, guess Im mistaken


----------



## sivakumar s s

farishkj said:


> Thanks Siva for the quick response. It is relevant to my nomminated occupation, but I won't be claiming any points for it. Hence thought they wouldn't ask for any documents, guess Im mistaken


No worries to repent. Thats why the forum is there.

It is the tradition to seek ideas in early stage and later to support ideas to others.

All the best for Oz aspiration.....


----------



## navz17

Hi guys, I'm not able to see any data in the tracker. Anyone out there facing same problem?


----------



## Auzidreamer

aunswa said:


> Unfortunately, I am still not able to apply for SA SS...IELTS torture continues...but this time they hurt me hard...after one year of constant learning and written more than 100 essays they gave me 5. My first attempt were better (6) and it was one year ago...for which I have not practiced at all.
> Last month I got 7 in writing, listening and reading, but 6,5 in speaking prevented me to apply. So I am still wondering how is it possible just in one month to forget to write
> 
> I really hope, that SA will not close my occupation till I make myself eligible. I will stay positive and persistent.
> 
> All the best people...


Hi Aunswa

Can understand ur frustration.Anyway ur almost ok with ur results.Its a matter of improving ur speaking .IELTS is all about the practice.

Sometimes there are inconsistencies in different cenres,In that case u should try the Austrian option.
Good luck with ur next attempt.


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Here are your fast answer
> 
> *You have to provide your employment details (In respect of it is relevant to your nominated occupation or not) and all supporting document you have..*


Hi shiv,

thanks for clearing our doubt but someone told me that its not necessary to give our professional details if u are not claiming points for it. As far as skills are concerned we can always show them the skill assessment outcome that's what DIPB needed, right??


----------



## aunswa

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Aunswa
> 
> Can understand ur frustration.Anyway ur almost ok with ur results.Its a matter of improving ur speaking .IELTS is all about the practice.
> 
> Sometimes there are inconsistencies in different cenres,In that case u should try the Austrian option.
> Good luck with ur next attempt.


Hi Auzidreamer,
Thank you for support and understanding. I appreciate it.
I cannot say that I am not disappointed with their behavior and criteria, but what can I do instead of only practicing and practicing...even though I really doubt in their assessment criteria...

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

navz17 said:


> Hi guys, I'm not able to see any data in the tracker. Anyone out there facing same problem?


*Tracker is good shape no worries......

But same applicant names were missing between 269 row to 323 row.

some miscreants played their part......

*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Hi shiv,
> 
> thanks for clearing our doubt but someone told me that its not necessary to give our professional details if u are not claiming points for it. As far as skills are concerned we can always show them the skill assessment outcome that's what DIPB needed, right??


The point I too agree, But As we are filling all these details in Form 80, by providing these documents will make our case stronger and also ease the CO's work.

There are chances to ask for the same and which would make the GRANT further delay of two weeks. some expats faced this issue.

Even for spouse though not claiming points, we are submitting the documents...


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Dear Frens

Started one new thread regarding job opportunities

Can explore it *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia-permanent-residents.html#post6030426


----------



## farishkj

Ok I'm back with another question. 

I havent uploaded any employment documents when applying for SA sponsorship. Im currently asking for documents from employers and should get most of them next week. Is there a way I can edit my application and submit proof of employment with SA?

P.S.
It didn't say it was compulsory to show proof of employment while applying. Will this effect my application?


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

Since i am applying for SA SS, do i have to show the proof of funds now at the time of EOI or at the time of visa lodgement, please enlighten me.

Also, i will be lodging an EOI from skill select by choosing South australia as my preferred location......will it be suffice or anything else will be required?? I am asking this because i have seen in many signatures that they have mentioned *EOI SUBMITTED DATE, SS SA SUBMITTED DATE SS SA APPROVED AND SS INVITE*


----------



## Ritzagni

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Since i am applying for SA SS, do i have to show the proof of funds now at the time of EOI or at the time of visa lodgement, please enlighten me.
> 
> Also, i will be lodging an EOI from skill select by choosing South australia as my preferred location......will it be suffice or anything else will be required?? I am asking this because i have seen in many signatures that they have mentioned *EOI SUBMITTED DATE, SS SA SUBMITTED DATE SS SA APPROVED AND SS INVITE*


Hi Sameer,

Normally you'd NEVER be required to show any proofs of funds. So chill. You must though have funds and write appropriate sum wherever required.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## padmakarrao

farishkj said:


> Ok I'm back with another question.
> 
> I havent uploaded any employment documents when applying for SA sponsorship. Im currently asking for documents from employers and should get most of them next week. Is there a way I can edit my application and submit proof of employment with SA?
> 
> P.S.
> It didn't say it was compulsory to show proof of employment while applying. Will this effect my application?


Hi, it has been some time that i applied for the SS, hence do not recollect properly. But i think it was not compulsory to provide for employment proof. They were keen on checking your profile based on your application, rather than the proof. 

Though i surely wonder why would you not have uploaded the docs, as you must have had them as the first stage is of skill assessment, when all the proofs must have been submitted.


----------



## spikersandhu

Hiiiiiii...................... I have a query about my VETASSESS outcome for employment...... I have 7 years experience and showed the evidence for this also but they have given this outcome............... can anyone plz tell me they have considered 3 or more than 5 yrs experience ..................
" Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.
The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
occupation"


----------



## farishkj

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, it has been some time that i applied for the SS, hence do not recollect properly. But i think it was not compulsory to provide for employment proof. They were keen on checking your profile based on your application, rather than the proof. Though i surely wonder why would you not have uploaded the docs, as you must have had them as the first stage is of skill assessment, when all the proofs must have been submitted.


Hey padmakarrao. My skills assesment was done via Washington accord (engineers australia) since my university was accredited and they never asked for any employment proof.

Thanks for the reply. Anyone else have an idea mm this?


----------



## sivakumar s s

farishkj said:


> Ok I'm back with another question.
> 
> I havent uploaded any employment documents when applying for SA sponsorship. Im currently asking for documents from employers and should get most of them next week. Is there a way I can edit my application and submit proof of employment with SA?
> 
> P.S.
> It didn't say it was compulsory to show proof of employment while applying. Will this effect my application?


*Dear, As suggested by padmakar, it is not compulsory to submit employment documents. 

Important things are Skill assessment (Which covers our qualification and employment)and Language competency proof.

*


These are document, I unknowingly uploaded while applying for SA as suggested by my agent

· Education: Bachelor degree each year mark sheet , degree certificate and transcript ,.

· Experience: ALL Offer letter and Relieving letters (All companies)

· Skill Assessment Letter.

· Migrating Dependent Details (If any)

· IELTS Score Card

· Commitment to SA letter. (Not needed as we are furnishing details in the application itself)


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> Hiiiiiii...................... I have a query about my VETASSESS outcome for employment...... I have 7 years experience and showed the evidence for this also but they have given this outcome............... can anyone plz tell me they have considered 3 or more than 5 yrs experience ..................
> " Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
> occupation"



Hi spiker sandhu,

*No worries. Nothing problem. * Please see your your first page of the outcome, which would mention that for your nominated occupation three year/s of employment is sufficient like that.....

Hence VET will give the outcome like.

*To get all 7 years of assessment you have to apply for PTA(point test advice)*

All the best


----------



## spikersandhu

Thanks dear !:bump2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## farishkj

Thanks for replies once again. I know I'm annoying, but if I want to ask if I can cancel my previous SA application and resubmit a new one! Can I do so? I don't so delete option, all I know is that I can copy and submit a new one! Please advise


----------



## waqsykhan

Hi Members, 

I am moving to Adelaide in April 2015, I need a few tips on how to select a locality for residence. I have a family of 4 (myself, my partner and two kids aged 5 years old daughter and 1 years old son). 

Any advise from the Adelaide local members will be highly appreciated. 

Regards, 
WAQAS


----------



## MMS

waqsykhan said:


> Hi Members, I am moving to Adelaide in April 2015, I need a few tips on how to select a locality for residence. I have a family of 4 (myself, my partner and two kids aged 5 years old daughter and 1 years old son). Any advise from the Adelaide local members will be highly appreciated. Regards, WAQAS


Hi waqas 

I am moving in February and have been searching for same answers


----------



## sydneysider9

One of my friend submitted the application on 23rd april but he hasnt heard back still. I have asked him to be patient, but its hard to be


----------



## sachin_noida

*Experience points for SA*

Hello All,

I am planning to start the process , my occupation 262111 is eligible for SA.

I want to know that what is the criteria/tips for ACS to grant full experience points.

I have total 14 years(13y current org, 1 year prev org) of IT exp, (5 years may be deducted for non IT bachelors) making total of just 60 points including State Sponsership.

What should I do so that I get full remaining 9 years accessed positively so that I do not fall short of 60 points?

Regards,
Sachin.


----------



## sivakumar s s

waqsykhan said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am moving to Adelaide in April 2015, I need a few tips on how to select a locality for residence. I have a family of 4 (myself, my partner and two kids aged 5 years old daughter and 1 years old son).
> 
> Any advise from the Adelaide local members will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> WAQAS


Hi Check out towards southern/Eastern sub urbs of Adelaide 

Oaklands park (bit expensive),
Glengenng 

Check out the option in domain website

http://www.domain.com.au/search/rent...burb/adelaide/

Also see as suggested by Padmakar

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/625081-moving-adelaide.html#post5985313


----------



## sivakumar s s

sydneysider9 said:


> One of my friend submitted the application on 23rd april but he hasnt heard back still. I have asked him to be patient, but its hard to be



WHICH application?

Visa or state sponsorship or EOI or Skill assessment or......


----------



## sivakumar s s

sachin_noida said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to start the process , my occupation 262111 is eligible for SA.
> 
> I want to know that what is the criteria/tips for ACS to grant full experience points.
> 
> I have total 14 years(13y current org, 1 year prev org) of IT exp, (5 years may be deducted for non IT bachelors) making total of just 60 points including State Sponsership.
> 
> What should I do so that I get full remaining 9 years accessed positively so that I do not fall short of 60 points?
> 
> Regards,
> Sachin.


*Dear first get ready with ACS assessment

Based on it, will think about 189 or 190 SA sponsorship....

Also ACS will not give points. POINTS will be calculated in skill Select at time of applying EOI.

*


----------



## sachin_noida

Dear SivaKumar,
My occupation is not in 189. Its only present in 190 SA.
Also I think ACS accesses our experience years, based on ACS evaluation only I will get experience points. So I need to know about how to prepare for ACS for getting full experience points.
Thanks,
Sachin


----------



## XINGSINGH

sachin_noida said:


> Dear SivaKumar,
> My occupation is not in 189. Its only present in 190 SA.
> Also I think ACS accesses our experience years, based on ACS evaluation only I will get experience points. So I need to know about how to prepare for ACS for getting full experience points.
> Thanks,
> Sachin


Just go through codes in 189 list if u can match dutoes then it will be cake walk

Refer to ANZCSO description file uploaded on acs website. And refer to alternate job titles and then look for other relevant sol code. For e.g if alternative designation mentioned in details is software engineer then you can also go under 261313.


----------



## kamal.bernard

earldro said:


> Usin the iPhone app, so no signatures visible.. How long do u think it should take after state approval?


i would like to know if SA accept applications for System Administrator job code, if so what are the special conditions this state requirements.


----------



## sivakumar s s

kamal.bernard said:


> i would like to know if SA accept applications for System Administrator job code, if so what are the special conditions this state requirements.


*As I suggest you in the EOI thread
https://www.anzscosearch.com/ check with this.

GREEN SIGNAL, If your job code is 262113.

and :welcome: to our gang.....

*


also the same job code is available in NT. BUT think twice as NT will ask financial evidence


----------



## bharani krishna

Hi All..

My occupation is Human Resource Advisor – 223111 and have the positive skill assessment from VETASSESS. I also have the scores with 7 in each band. As we can see that HR advisor is under schedule 2 for WA, when can we expect it to move under schedule 1 so that we do not require any employment letter from WA to apply for State Sponsorship. Do we also need an employment letter if it is under schedule 1.? 

Also let us know if SA will be opened in Jan 2015 with Human Resource Advisor – 223111 for State Sponsorship..?

Thanks, 
Bharani Krishna.


----------



## padmakarrao

bharani krishna said:


> Hi All.. My occupation is Human Resource Advisor &#150; 223111 and have the positive skill assessment from VETASSESS. I also have the scores with 7 in each band. As we can see that HR advisor is under schedule 2 for WA, when can we expect it to move under schedule 1 so that we do not require any employment letter from WA to apply for State Sponsorship. Do we also need an employment letter if it is under schedule 1.? Also let us know if SA will be opened in Jan 2015 with Human Resource Advisor &#150; 223111 for State Sponsorship..? Thanks, Bharani Krishna.


Hi, you are asking a question for which noone has an answer. At best, we can wish you luck. HR unfortunately did not open this year except i think ACT. You will have to patiently wait.
Sometimes lists get refreshed in Jan, but to be frank newer occupations open in July. I hope it happens for you earlier. Log-in to all state websites every day and check.
If your occupation comes in schedule 1 you dont have to show any job offer. There is a thread of hr professionals in the forum, search for it, they may give you better insight.
Best wishes


----------



## riaz_qureshi007

Hello guys,

Can some one plz guide me.....I got my assessment done for ICT Support engineer and hav got my IELTS score of 8 as well.......now going for EOI but my agent is saying that ......no state offering ur skill rite now and have to wait till June/July........

how can I check if this is true....any link or website or news update


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> check daily
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/
> 
> 
> For SA is the only option at the moment, but cant apply now as it is under special conditions. Please wait..


Siva, 

As you have got positive nod from SA, could you please let me know how many years experience SA required and my friend's code 263111. Also what is English proficiency required?

thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> Siva,
> 
> As you have got positive nod from SA, could you please let me know how many years experience SA required and my friend's code 263111. Also what is English proficiency required?
> 
> thanks


Please find more details in 

Skilled nomination requirements

Special conditions apply


about ENGlish profieciency =>For IELTS 6.5 in all modules

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...English-Language-Comparison-Table-Oct2014.pdf

all the best.
Siva


----------



## riaz_qureshi007

mandy2137 said:


> Siva,
> 
> As you have got positive nod from SA, could you please let me know how many years experience SA required and my friend's code 263111. Also what is English proficiency required?
> 
> thanks


Hello Siva,

Can you tell how long will I have to wait......as it is showing special condition apply


----------



## sivakumar s s

riaz_qureshi007 said:


> Hello Siva,
> 
> Can you tell how long will I have to wait......as it is showing special condition apply


To be honest, very difficult to answer this.

Expect it after July 2015 as Financial year for OZ is Jun-July, so new occupations may be included and existing occupations may be completely refreshed during that time. (CSOL)

Also one good news is that SA is updating their CSOL every week.

Please do check this site on weekly basis 
http://www.anzscosearch.com/


all the best


----------



## bong190

Hi guys, I just submitted my SA SS application yesterday. Any recent members receive invitation from SA recently? The official processing time said it takes 4 weeks. 
234411 Geologist


----------



## sivakumar s s

bong190 said:


> Hi guys, I just submitted my SA SS application yesterday. Any recent members receive invitation from SA recently? The official processing time said it takes 4 weeks.
> 234411 Geologist


You will receive invitation in 2 weeks. 

Get ready with fund, Documents..... Create IMMI a/c

All the best....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear SA expats,

I would like to share my golden news in this thread about the New year gift(GRANT)........:first:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7369.html#post6116585

:cheer2:


----------



## spikersandhu

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear SA expats,
> 
> I would like to share my golden news in this thread about the New year gift(GRANT)........:first:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7369.html#post6116585
> 
> :cheer2:


You deserved every bit of it Siva !:juggle:


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> You deserved every bit of it Siva !:juggle:


Thanks a Lot dear spikersandhu.......


----------



## spikersandhu

*If we get invitation..can someone guide..what to do after that........How to create immigration account.........and what documents we need?*


sivakumar s s said:


> You will receive invitation in 2 weeks.
> 
> Get ready with fund, Documents..... Create IMMI a/c
> 
> All the best....


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks a Lot dear spikersandhu.......


Wow that's a superb news Siva! Congrats and meet you soon in Adelaide. Cheers mate! :second:


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> Wow that's a superb news Siva! Congrats and meet you soon in Adelaide. Cheers mate! :second:


*

Thanks lot.....Dear Swaroop

Definitely will sync up in Adelaide*

Whats your action plan? alone or with family....

Have book the ticket? lane: when?

opened the bank a/c? CWB

Accommodation? temp: airbnb Perm(After landing...): domain, realestate...

Important Job hunt?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html


----------



## prince1428

Dear bharanid 13 I am also a medical rep. Got positive skill assessment have the required IELTS bands do you have any idea when SA or any other state will accapt applications for ANZSCO 235412


----------



## RAB

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear SA expats,
> 
> I would like to share my golden news in this thread about the New year gift(GRANT)........:first:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7369.html#post6116585
> 
> :cheer2:


Congrats Siva!! Wish you a smooth move to Oz and a great future.


----------



## shivmani

Congrats Siva.. u have been an asset to this forum.. Keep posting PR post-life once u settle in OZ... Best of luck for a smooth transition..


----------



## sivakumar s s

RAB said:


> Congrats Siva!! Wish you a smooth move to Oz and a great future.


THanks Dear RAB;

When your are planning to Adelaide?

Howz the preparation going on?

Keep in touch


----------



## sivakumar s s

shivmani said:


> Congrats Siva.. u have been an asset to this forum.. Keep posting PR post-life once u settle in OZ... Best of luck for a smooth transition..


THanks Dear shivmani,

Great words; Actually, I am not really worth that much. :juggle: 

Will be in touch with this forum and keep updating it.

Tell about yourself. In which stage your are.....?

Update your timeline in the signature to understand u better.

All the best for your Oz aspirations.....


----------



## RAB

sivakumar s s said:


> THanks Dear RAB;
> 
> When your are planning to Adelaide?
> 
> Howz the preparation going on?
> 
> Keep in touch


We are planning for the 1st week of May. We could have started earlier, due to 3 month notice period in the current job, we had to start late.

Since we were living outside India for more than 15 years, we had to settle things here and move to our home town Chennai first, then we have to settle few things over there before we can move to Ozz. Its going to be a tough time for us. We are much worried about the kids (aged 14 & 13) school as we will be in the middle of second term and not yet decided on accommodation as well.

Hope in the coming months we will speed up the preparation. Will keep in touch.


----------



## sivakumar s s

RAB said:


> We are planning for the 1st week of May. We could have started earlier, due to 3 month notice period in the current job, we had to start late.
> 
> Since we were living outside India for more than 15 years, we had to settle things here and move to our home town Chennai first, then we have to settle few things over there before we can move to Ozz. Its going to be a tough time for us. We are much worried about the kids (aged 14 & 13) school as we will be in the middle of second term and not yet decided on accommodation as well.
> 
> Hope in the coming months we will speed up the preparation. Will keep in touch.


Dear RAB,

All the best. Yeah School kids(especially grown up) need to adapt to the new environment.
Also, Schooling will be from JAN-DEC in Oz....

If need any help in Chennai and Adelaide feel fee to touch with me...

Hope you will have nice time in Adelaide.


----------



## spikersandhu

Any invite? Please update !


----------



## farishkj

spikersandhu said:


> Any invite? Please update !


Applied 24Dec got my invite Jan13. Check my signature 

Good luck


----------



## Tanu26

hi anyone knows can offshore applicant apply for 489 Subclass for South Australia.
my occupation is Business Analyst with 5 years of exp. MY ACS has done they deduct two years so left with 3 years of exp.
In Ielts, I got 7.5, 7.5,7.5,6.5.
help needed ASAP please


----------



## bong190

Great news from me. Being invited by SA in just 10 days! (being turned down by VIC after 21 weeks..)EOI status has changed to INVITED simultaneously.
I lodged the visa application straight away. The big payment is done by credit card. Now gathering the certified copy of all required documents and also my wife's. 

Waiting to be contacted by a CO next?
Where could I acquire the referral letter for a PCC?


----------



## swaroopbabu

bong190 said:


> Great news from me. Being invited by SA in just 10 days! (being turned down by VIC after 21 weeks..)EOI status has changed to INVITED simultaneously.
> I lodged the visa application straight away. The big payment is done by credit card. Now gathering the certified copy of all required documents and also my wife's.
> 
> Waiting to be contacted by a CO next?
> Where could I acquire the referral letter for a PCC?


Congrats bong190! 

Forget about CO part for now. Minimum number of days before which they will contact you is 45. Moreover, if you upload all the documents upfront within that time frame you might as well get direct grant - as in CO won't even contact you, they send you letter sending that visa has been granted!

For PCC log to PSK website and schedule an appointment for the same. You can walk in at any time for PCC. You can find more details here:
Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance

Good luck bro!


----------



## sivakumar s s

bong190 said:


> Great news from me. Being invited by SA in just 10 days! (being turned down by VIC after 21 weeks..)EOI status has changed to INVITED simultaneously.
> I lodged the visa application straight away. The big payment is done by credit card. Now gathering the certified copy of all required documents and also my wife's.
> 
> Waiting to be contacted by a CO next?
> Where could I acquire the referral letter for a PCC?


Congratulations ...

Go ahead with your PCC and Medicals..... No need to wait for Co's request.

If you stays in the hongkong:

Check the address for PCC and medicals

Hong Kong (SAR of China)

All the best

Also update yourself in tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> *
> 
> Thanks lot.....Dear Swaroop
> 
> Definitely will sync up in Adelaide*
> 
> Whats your action plan? alone or with family....
> 
> Have book the ticket? lane: when?
> 
> opened the bank a/c? CWB
> 
> Accommodation? temp: airbnb Perm(After landing...): domain, realestate...
> 
> Important Job hunt?
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html


I have no action plan currently. Too confused on what to do. I have couple of loans running, so until I close or figure out a way to find an alternative for next few months I really can't decide. My mind says to fly by March end. Will update you once I have a solid plan. What about you?


----------



## spikersandhu

I had applied for SA sponsorship on 3rd Jan.....How come a person applying on 6 has already got the invitation and I have not.......if its a first-come-first go line......!


----------



## swaroopbabu

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Swaroop,
> 
> That's what it seems you are quite silent in forum.
> 
> I am planning on March Ist week.
> 
> I guess u r coming alone and later shift family after settling with job.


I was planning on taking family.but my friend who is in Sydney is suggesting otherwise.he says it would drain money too soon.


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> I had applied for SA sponsorship on 3rd Jan.....How come a person applying on 6 has already got the invitation and I have not.......if its a first-come-first go line......!



Dear 

They may be applied for 189 visa.

your case is different, As soon you get SS approval, will get the Invite next moment.

Normally it takes 2 weeks....

Get prepare yourself for fund/Docs......

All the best..

You are so lucky, you applied for SA.... other states will take lot of time.......


----------



## spikersandhu

*Thanks siva......May God Bless You !lane:*


sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> They may be applied for 189 visa.
> 
> your case is different, As soon you get SS approval, will get the Invite next moment.
> 
> Normally it takes 2 weeks....
> 
> Get prepare yourself for fund/Docs......
> 
> All the best..
> 
> You are so lucky, you applied for SA.... other states will take lot of time.......


----------



## sivakumar s s

swaroopbabu said:


> I was planning on taking family.but my friend who is in Sydney is suggesting otherwise.he says it would drain money too soon.


*What your friend said is absolutely true....*

In my suggestion if you have funds around 15000 - 20000 Au$ (rough estimate only)
Can move with family. 

Generally it suits for applicants coming from bigger economies like UK, US, EU...

Also getting first job in Adelaide(Oz) is not that easy until your niche skills is perfectly matches the requirement....


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> *What your friend said is absolutely true....*
> 
> In my suggestion if you have funds around 15000 - 20000 Au$ (rough estimate only)
> Can move with family.
> 
> Generally it suits for applicants coming from bigger economies like UK, US, EU...
> 
> Also getting first job in Adelaide(Oz) is not that easy until your niche skills is perfectly matches the requirement....


Hi Siva,

What about the casual jobs availability in Adelaide???

Regards
Sameer


----------



## danielm

Anyone looking house for rent in Adelaide ? pm me your requirements and I will update for you guys


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> What about the casual jobs availability in Adelaide???
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Dear

Just browsing about these today and you come across this?

Casual Jobs In Adelaide 5000 with SpotJobs.com | SpotJobs

Some need prior experiences and some not.....

Lets pull down the testing time......


----------



## vasimasr

Hi guys! Anybody received SA 190 visa and plan to move on February middle..
Thanks


----------



## spikersandhu

*Hello Guys..... Received SA SS and Invitation today..... Thank you all for your advice and support....... Gearing for the final barrier !:boxing:lane:*


----------



## XINGSINGH

spikersandhu said:


> Hello Guys..... Received SA SS and Invitation today..... Thank you all for your advice and support....... Gearing for the final barrier !:boxing:lane:


Go for it spiker. Good luck


----------



## padmakarrao

spikersandhu said:


> Hello Guys..... Received SA SS and Invitation today..... Thank you all for your advice and support....... Gearing for the final barrier !:boxing:lane:


Best wishes dear, now complete thevisa formalities quickly.


----------



## sameer7106

spikersandhu said:


> *Hello Guys..... Received SA SS and Invitation today..... Thank you all for your advice and support....... Gearing for the final barrier !:boxing:lane:*


Congrats buddy........file ur visa application ASAP!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> *Hello Guys..... Received SA SS and Invitation today..... Thank you all for your advice and support....... Gearing for the final barrier !:boxing:lane:*


Great Sandhu,

One last big step............All the best

Prepare docs, funds 
Lodge visa
PCC
medicals


----------



## sivakumar s s

Interview skills - supported by SA team

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-permanent-residents-19.html#post6216810


----------



## nouray27

I have two questions for those of you who already did the landing:

1- I am planning to do the landing next March. Do I have to land in Adelaide itself or can I can I make the initial landing in Sydney for example and then travel to Adelaide?

2- My second question is what happens exactly at the immigration? and does the officer requires that I present the grant letter or is my passport details are recorded on their database?


----------



## piyush1132003

nouray27 said:


> I have two questions for those of you who already did the landing:
> 
> 1- I am planning to do the landing next March. Do I have to land in Adelaide itself or can I can I make the initial landing in Sydney for example and then travel to Adelaide?
> 
> 2- My second question is what happens exactly at the immigration? and does the officer requires that I present the grant letter or is my passport details are recorded on their database?


As far as i know from diff threads : 

1. For activation of your visa, you can land anywhere in AU irrespective of state sponsorsed.

2.At immi, they only need your passport bevause they have your details in their database...though you need to carry grant letter while moving out of your home country.

Hope that answers 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## nouray27

piyush1132003 said:


> As far as i know from diff threads :
> 
> 1. For activation of your visa, you can land anywhere in AU irrespective of state sponsorsed.
> 
> 2.At immi, they only need your passport bevause they have your details in their database...though you need to carry grant letter while moving out of your home country.
> 
> Hope that answers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Thanks so much


----------



## nouray27

Does anyone know what is the process of establishing a company in South Australia? 
Can I start the process before making my first landing next March?


----------



## nouray27

*whatsapp Adelaide*



XINGSINGH said:


> Join this group. People r moving to adeliade in this whatsapp group 9999929320


Excuse my ignorance but how can I add myself to this whatsapp group? I have already added the number in the contacts but not showinh in whatsapp :confused2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

nouray27 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but how can I add myself to this whatsapp group? I have already added the number in the contacts but not showinh in whatsapp :confused2:


Please drop PM to XingSingh with your number

He will add you easily....


----------



## sivakumar s s

nouray27 said:


> Does anyone know what is the process of establishing a company in South Australia?
> Can I start the process before making my first landing next March?


 *Need the below before to start business*


Dear 

You need 

1.Resident Visa /Citizenship /any other applicable visa's
2. ABN [http://www.business.gov.au/registra...r-for-an-australian-business-number-abn.aspx]
3.TFO [https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/Tax-file-number/]


_4. Others requirment.....(If any will be updated by other Expats)_

These sites will be helpful to your....

Adelaide South Australia - Live - The Migration Checklist Holy Grail

Business migrants


All the best


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

When SA will update occupation list?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> When SA will update occupation list?


All states will update complete list on July 2015.

However, It will refresh list status on weekly basis.......


----------



## shivmani

Hi Guys,

I applied for my SA SS and EOI together on 15th Jan. Can somebody pls guide if there is anyway to check the status and as when can i tentatively expect to get the SA SS approval ??


----------



## sivakumar s s

shivmani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for my SA SS and EOI together on 15th Jan. Can somebody pls guide if there is anyway to check the status and as when can i tentatively expect to get the SA SS approval ??


Dear shivmani,

Nice to hear you applied for it.....

Expect in 2 weeks from submission date.

Check the status in the place where you applied for SS

Submitted status => confirmed/approved

Skilled migrants


Also can check in your SKillselect login as well. Hope you have your skillselect login and SS credentials, 

I presume your are processing through Agent, so he may provide your the credentials to view.


----------



## shivmani

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear shivmani,
> 
> Nice to hear you applied for it.....
> 
> Expect in 2 weeks from submission date.
> 
> Check the status in the place where you applied for SS
> 
> Submitted status => confirmed/approved
> 
> Skilled migrants
> 
> 
> Also can check in your SKillselect login as well. Hope you have your skillselect login and SS credentials,
> 
> I presume your are processing through Agent, so he may provide your the credentials to view.


Hi Siva,

Thanks for your reply.

I am unable to check the SS status as an agent is handling my case.

My agent will be reluctant to share the login details for Skillselect.. Is there any other way out ?? Can i create a new IMMI account and import all data to it without my agent getting aware of it ?? What details will be required for importing the data ??

Thanks again..


----------



## sivakumar s s

shivmani said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am unable to check the SS status as an agent is handling my case.
> 
> My agent will be reluctant to share the login details for Skillselect.. Is there any other way out ?? Can i create a new IMMI account and import all data to it without my agent getting aware of it ?? What details will be required for importing the data ??
> 
> Thanks again..


Sorry dear, skillselect and SS application is not as high tech like VISA application (IMMI). 

*Skill select is for EOI ; IMMI account for VISA application*


Ask him for SS application credentials atleast. No harm !......

I don't thing we could find any alternatives here.......

Please wait for the Silver MAIL (Invite)


----------



## indeinde

Hi, 

I have got my ACS skill assessment and IELTS done and applying for SA sponsorship with 60 points. Please advise the format to provide financial capacity. The SA website shows its a requirement.


----------



## sivakumar s s

indeinde said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my ACS skill assessment and IELTS done and applying for SA sponsorship with 60 points. Please advise the format to provide financial capacity. The SA website shows its a requirement.


Please find it in your PM


----------



## padmakarrao

shivmani said:


> Hi Siva, Thanks for your reply. I am unable to check the SS status as an agent is handling my case. My agent will be reluctant to share the login details for Skillselect.. Is there any other way out ?? Can i create a new IMMI account and import all data to it without my agent getting aware of it ?? What details will be required for importing the data ?? Thanks again..


Hi Shiv, the agent may refuse to give you the immi credentials, but there is absolutely no reason why he is refusing for SA login details. That login is created for individuals and does not have an agent id. In fact you would need those credentials in future too after you get visa for booking information sessions of SA and being in touch with SA government. Talk to your agent.


----------



## vasimasr

Hi Sivakumar... Are you from chennai.? I will move on Adelaide on 18th February. If someone going on same day or near it helps to find accommodation. 

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

vasimasr said:


> Hi Sivakumar... Are you from chennai.? I will move on Adelaide on 18th February. If someone going on same day or near it helps to find accommodation.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Vasimasr,

Yes, from MAA to ADL only... I guess you too from chennai currently working in gulf region.

Nice, I will catch you up on March Ist week. Just waiting to confirm my air tickets after HR confirmation on my relieve date in my current company

Great!........... Join our Adelaide bound -whatsApp group.

Please PM Xingsingh, padmakar or me...... with your Mobile number....


Update your timelines in the signature.........


----------



## vasimasr

Hi Sivakumar! You are right. I worked in kuwait. At present I left kuwait and in my native place. My number is 8056868562. 
Thanks


----------



## dr_max

Hi,

Does anyone know why there is a slow processing for visa 190?
Visa 189 grants are all over the sky the last two months. By the end of next week, my application will complete three months without any contact of CO assignment.
Waiting is killing me.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know why there is a slow processing for visa 190?
> Visa 189 grants are all over the sky the last two months. By the end of next week, my application will complete three months without any contact of CO assignment.
> Waiting is killing me.


Dear Max,

If possible, contact DIBP general enquiries line through skype or phone....


Wish you to get a grant soon


----------



## kubi224

*489 sa ss*

Hi all, I have submitted my SA SS application on 6 of February. Anyone who applied and has already received invitation from SA? The site said it gonna takes 3 weeks processing but it received an email on 12 of February said that I need to submit more douments and I did that but the officer replied it gonna take another 3 weeks to process it. I'm sitting on fire now due to my 485 going to expired on 20 of March. Anyone has any idea what I should do now?
321211 Motor mechanic


----------



## sivakumar s s

kubi224 said:


> Hi all, I have submitted my SA SS application on 6 of February. Anyone who applied and has already received invitation from SA? The site said it gonna takes 3 weeks processing but it received an email on 12 of February said that I need to submit more douments and I did that but the officer replied it gonna take another 3 weeks to process it. I'm sitting on fire now due to my 485 going to expired on 20 of March. Anyone has any idea what I should do now?
> 321211 Motor mechanic


Please do contact them:


General Skilled Migration 

T: +61 (8) 8303 2420

E: [email protected]


----------



## kubi224

sivakumar s s said:


> Please do contact them:
> 
> 
> General Skilled Migration
> 
> T: +61 (8) 8303 2420
> 
> ]


Thanks for your reply
I did contact them and they said I just need to wait
I understand that but what gonna happen if they refuse my application for SA SS then I need to go back my country due to Visa expired
Should I apply for another Student visa?


----------



## sivakumar s s

kubi224 said:


> Thanks for your reply
> I did contact them and they said I just need to wait
> I understand that but what gonna happen if they refuse my application for SA SS then I need to go back my country due to Visa expired
> Should I apply for another Student visa?


With god's grace and our wishes, SA will not do like that....

They want to boom their economy with Valuable Workforce like you.....

all the best

Be positive, will receive in one or two weeks.....

You can stay is oz until have valid visa. So apply for appropriate visa accordingly please.


----------



## kubi224

sivakumar s s said:


> With god's grace and our wishes, SA will not do like that....
> 
> They want to boom their economy with Valuable Workforce like you.....
> 
> all the best
> 
> Be positive, will receive in one or two weeks.....
> 
> You can stay is oz until have valid visa. So apply for appropriate visa accordingly please.


I hope so
I will wait for another 2 weeks then
Thanks Sivakumar.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

I need your urgent support:

My occupation is customer service manager and code is 149212 and current status of this code is 'special conditions apply".Dont known when this code will be open?

Although vetassess assessment positive ,i am unable to submit EOI.my ielts detail is:

W:7
S:7
L:7.5
R:6.5
Overall: 6.5
My date of birth: 14.05.1975

If this code does not open by 14th May,15 I will loose mark for age.

Plz advise me what to do.
I am hopeless now!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> I need your urgent support:
> 
> My occupation is customer service manager and code is 149212 and current status of this code is 'special conditions apply".Dont known when this code will be open?
> 
> Although vetassess assessment positive ,i am unable to submit EOI.my ielts detail is:
> 
> W:7
> S:7
> L:7.5
> R:6.5
> Overall: 6.5
> My date of birth: 14.05.1975
> 
> If this code does not open by 14th May,15 I will loose mark for age.
> 
> Plz advise me what to do.
> I am hopeless now!!


We cant predict when your occupation will open.

So it is better to improve Score from Language competency PTE-A try this instead of IELTS......

All the best


----------



## samsaran

sivakumar s s said:


> We cant predict when your occupation will open.
> 
> So it is better to improve Score from Language competency PTE-A try this instead of IELTS......
> 
> All the best


Hi siva
May I join in this group as new member but I already knew you from vet assessment forum


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

PTE academic is education visa or acceptable for immigration?


----------



## fsbelov

Hello Guys,

Is there any info on when SA lifts the Special Conditions to apply tag from occupations? Is it July the 1st?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> PTE academic is education visa or acceptable for immigration?


Immigration too


----------



## sivakumar s s

fsbelov said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Is there any info on when SA lifts the Special Conditions to apply tag from occupations? Is it July the 1st?


Seems like that....July 1 2015....


----------



## samirshah7

Ritzagni said:


> Congratulations Samir , when do you intend to fly?


Hi Ritzgani,

Sorry for late reply but I intend to fly in May.. Dates not yet fixed.

Regards,
Samir Shah


----------



## samirshah7

Sivakumar S S, many congratulations for your grant and have a safe journey to Adelaide... Will catch you soon...


----------



## sivakumar s s

samirshah7 said:


> Sivakumar S S, many congratulations for your grant and have a safe journey to Adelaide... Will catch you soon...


THanks lot samir.....


----------



## samirshah7

sivakumar s s said:


> Seems like that....July 1 2015....





sivakumar s s said:


> THanks lot samir.....


Siva sir when are you moving to Adelaide ?


----------



## info4sourav

Hi Friends,

After extensive research at my end,I could find ''Management Consultant'' as one of those occupations which is matching with my current work profile. But unfortunately,it is available only in 190 list and that too under special terms & conditions.

Do you suggest me to go ahead with the process of Assessment and wait for the occupation to be put under normal conditions or wait for the new SOL list to come up in July 2015? 
How has ''Management Consultant'' as a occupation performed on the skill shortage list in the last few years and what has been the success rate for getting Visas?

Pls advise as I am in a state of utter confusion and tension...

Regards,
Sourav


----------



## Gaut

Have been following your posts Siva. Was looking and realized shortly you will be lane: to Australia. All the best for the future and probably a good idea to start a new thread where you could post all your experiences to keep us informed about how things are at Australia.


sivakumar s s said:


> THanks lot samir.....


----------



## vjwadhwa

I had applied my SS for SA on 1st feb 2015 and waiting for their feedback. i got refusal from victoria.


----------



## vjwadhwa

Hedy said:


> LOOL .. sure sure


Did you got your grant ?


----------



## fsbelov

Hello Guys! Could someone please post an example of an answer to the following question in the SA State Sponsorship application:

*Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination (max. 500 characters).*

I mean what is expected and what is not?


----------



## vjwadhwa

I think they are looking for Commitment letter from you.


----------



## sameer7106

Hi frends,

i am lodging my eoi today and need to confirm on the below mentioned point.

1) I am not claiming any points for my work experience though i got more than 3 years assessed as highly relevant to my occupation. Now my question is that in skill select also i havent claimed any points for it and while filling SA nomination on their website should i have to show the work experience or not??? Because in their checklist it says that one year of employment is required???

Please fellow members help me with this query.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## mobakr

Hello guys

I got a new born baby after granted the SS ,, i sent the paper to agent to enroll as migrating dependent
The chilled enrolled to application but i am not sure if migrant or non migrant ? 
How to find out ?


----------



## sameer7106

sameer7106 said:


> Hi frends,
> 
> i am lodging my eoi today and need to confirm on the below mentioned point.
> 
> 1) I am not claiming any points for my work experience though i got more than 3 years assessed as highly relevant to my occupation. Now my question is that in skill select also i havent claimed any points for it and while filling SA nomination on their website should i have to show the work experience or not??? Because in their checklist it says that one year of employment is required???
> 
> Please fellow members help me with this query.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer



Hi friends,

Someone please reply to this question?? Also i got an another query where one of the question asks :

*Will the main applicant be including a spouse or partner in the application?

Will the main applicant be including any dependants in the applicant?*

now, in my case first question will be *YES* as my spouse will be accomponying me. What should i put for the next question??? Who are the dependants my husband or my in laws or kids (i dont have any kids)

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Ronb

Hi,
I am new to this thread. I am looking for SS from any state. My occupation code is 599112. It was closed for all the states. But today when i checked on anzscosearch.com it shows that SA is accepting nominations for my occupation code. But the occupation list of SA is not showing my occupation. So can any body confirm whether the list has been updated recently and whether they are accepting applications for my occupation code
Regards

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Prasanna

*Time of application*



Apeksha S said:


> I submitted my application when it was medium availability. What is the next stage and how long it will take... even I dont know..:fingerscrossed:


Dear Seniors , 

While some applicants apply for State Nomination for SA on July 1 st , before it moves to "Special conditions apply" in few hours , I wish to know the exact TIME the list opens whether it is 12.01 AM of July 1 st as per Adelaide time or the GMT ? . Can we apply at the local time of the respective country ,Pl clarify


----------



## padmakarrao

Prasanna said:


> Dear Seniors , While some applicants apply for State Nomination for SA on July 1 st , before it moves to "Special conditions apply" in few hours , I wish to know the exact TIME the list opens whether it is 12.01 AM of July 1 st as per Adelaide time or the GMT ? . Can we apply at the local time of the respective country ,Pl clarify


Hi Prasanna, you will have to keep awake the whole night of 30th June, as immi follows Australian time and not any other local time. Trust me thousands would be waiting for that day. So get a wonderful net connection and keep refreshing the whole night.
Best wishes


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

I have applied for the state nomination with 60 points on 12'th April and my occupation is in the *"Moderate availabilty"*. Please do let me know the expected TAT to get the invite.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Prasanna

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Prasanna, you will have to keep awake the whole night of 30th June, as immi follows Australian time and not any other local time. Trust me thousands would be waiting for that day. So get a wonderful net connection and keep refreshing the whole night.
> Best wishes


Thanks Padmakar,

I am applying through a MARA Agent . Can I insist them to do this work by Night . Do you have any idea on this ? Or can I get the username details and do on my Own to avoid any delay ? Pl suggest


----------



## nikthetitan

Ronb said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this thread. I am looking for SS from any state. My occupation code is 599112. It was closed for all the states. But today when i checked on anzscosearch.com it shows that SA is accepting nominations for my occupation code. But the occupation list of SA is not showing my occupation. So can any body confirm whether the list has been updated recently and whether they are accepting applications for my occupation code
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Ronb,

Your occupation is on the "Supplementary Skilled List"

Which means you need to have one of the following three to apply for SA SS for your occupation:

1. I am an international graduate of South Australia.
2. I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
3. I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.

You can proceed further if you meet atleast one of the above criteria.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ronb

nikthetitan said:


> Hi Ronb, Your occupation is on the "Supplementary Skilled List" Which means you need to have one of the following three to apply for SA SS for your occupation: 1. I am an international graduate of South Australia. 2. I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months. 3. I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more. You can proceed further if you meet atleast one of the above criteria. Hope this helps.


None of the above.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jeeten#80

You should do this on your own by taking the login credentials from your agent.

Understand the detailed process from your agent and then proceed.

Whatever details are needed keep they ready before that day.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Jeetendra




Prasanna said:


> Thanks Padmakar,
> 
> I am applying through a MARA Agent . Can I insist them to do this work by Night . Do you have any idea on this ? Or can I get the username details and do on my Own to avoid any delay ? Pl suggest


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Prasanna,

I agree to Jeetendra, unless your agent is an Australian one, no one is going to spoil their night for you. My suggestion, you make your own log-in for the SA site and be ready to fill their nomination form by yourself. It is pretty easy to fill, just keep you CV around, education details, one dialogue ready for why you are choosing SA as state and be ready to put a random figure for how much assets you have, remember to show at least 30k dollars or more.
I am saying this as your agent will not give you any log-in details, you may still try, but my experience says he will not. And yes, your agent must have made an EOI, either keep the reference number of it ready, so that it can be shared duringnomination stage. Else using that EOI, make one more EOI and keep it ready, as when you are applying for SA nomination you need to say the state as only SA. And if you ask your agent to make an EOI for you he will ask 5000 more. Best wishes


----------



## padmakarrao

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends, I have applied for the state nomination with 60 points on 12'th April and my occupation is in the "Moderate availabilty". Please do let me know the expected TAT to get the invite. Regards Sameer


Last year the TAT used to be two to three weeks. But now at the *** end of the year they may take 21days, as per their website tat. You will get a mail from them soon, they very rarely reject an application, they need a lot of people.


----------



## Prasanna

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Prasanna,
> 
> I agree to Jeetendra, unless your agent is an Australian one, no one is going to spoil their night for you. My suggestion, you make your own log-in for the SA site and be ready to fill their nomination form by yourself. It is pretty easy to fill, just keep you CV around, education details, one dialogue ready for why you are choosing SA as state and be ready to put a random figure for how much assets you have, remember to show at least 30k dollars or more.
> I am saying this as your agent will not give you any log-in details, you may still try, but my experience says he will not. And yes, your agent must have made an EOI, either keep the reference number of it ready, so that it can be shared duringnomination stage. Else using that EOI, make one more EOI and keep it ready, as when you are applying for SA nomination you need to say the state as only SA. And if you ask your agent to make an EOI for you he will ask 5000 more. Best wishes


Thanks Padmakar & Jeetendra,

Agent has already done EOI a month back . Being MARA agent , I am not sure if he allows me to use the username password he created . Need to check with him this week . Being my occupation quota is limited and got filled in July 1 st itself last year , I am tensed . May I know the occupation is opened on July 1 st 12.01 AM of Adelaide time or 9 AM . Also let me know , how long does it take to file SS , assuming I have all the data ready .


----------



## arbed

padmakarrao said:


> Last year the TAT used to be two to three weeks. But now at the *** end of the year they may take 21days, as per their website tat. You will get a mail from them soon, they very rarely reject an application, they need a lot of people.


hi padmakarrao, may I know how long it is to get the EOI done? If all goes well, I should be getting my assessment result by mid or end June. So I'm looking at a very tight timeline here.


----------



## sameer7106

arbed said:


> hi padmakarrao, may I know how long it is to get the EOI done? If all goes well, I should be getting my assessment result by mid or end June. So I'm looking at a very tight timeline here.


Hi,

For filling up an EOI for both skill select and at SA SS will take approx 2 hours of your time if you are not confused in any of the questions.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## nouray27

I visited Adelaide last month to activate my visa. I have to say Adelaide is such an amazing city and I liked it more than Sydney 

I eneterd Australia on March 28 and exited on April 11th. My goal is to get the citizenchip within 4 years so when I should be returning back peremenantly?


----------



## piyush1132003

nouray27 said:


> I visited Adelaide last month to activate my visa. I have to say Adelaide is such an amazing city and I liked it more than Sydney
> 
> I eneterd Australia on March 28 and exited on April 11th. My goal is to get the citizenchip within 4 years so when I should be returning back peremenantly?


Asap 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## nouray27

piyush1132003 said:


> Asap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


I wish I can do so but unfortunately I have some commitments. I have read somewhere that we are allowed maximum one year out of the country within the 4 years you are suppose to reside in Australia to get the citizenship. Any one has an idea? :confused2:


----------



## rj1975

You need to stay for 4 years in Australia to get the citizenship. If you enter 2 years before your visa lapse then you need to apply RRV visa for 2 more years before you get the citizenship. 
If you enter country two years before your visa lapse and if you dont want to leave the country for next 4 years then presumably you dont visa RRV also.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hi all. When is the occupation list for South Aus expected to change?

Somebody told me June. So now I am not sure whether to go ahead with my first step of skills assessment or to wait until June and then apply??


----------



## nouray27

rj1975 said:


> You need to stay for 4 years in Australia to get the citizenship. If you enter 2 years before your visa lapse then you need to apply RRV visa for 2 more years before you get the citizenship.
> If you enter country two years before your visa lapse and if you dont want to leave the country for next 4 years then presumably you dont visa RRV also.


Thanks for your feedback. What I have heard is that during the 4 years you are allowed to be out of Australia for no more than 12 months. I have already did the landing this month and planning to be back permenantly by Feb 2016. I just wanted to confirm that this time (about 10 months) will be counted towards the 4 years or not.


----------



## rj1975

Yes I assume it will be counted provided you come back with in a stipulated time and complete your remaining year in Australia


----------



## Prasanna

Friends,

I do not have the earlier payslips of the company i worked , i do have the experiecne certificate . However i do have the payslip for the last 8 years where i work currently . Will this earlier company paysip be mandatory to apply SS for SA . Please confirm


----------



## padmakarrao

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. When is the occupation list for South Aus expected to change? Somebody told me June. So now I am not sure whether to go ahead with my first step of skills assessment or to wait until June and then apply??


Too risky a decision, there are times when some occupations open and close within few hours. It would be safer to get your skill assessment and ielts/pte cleared and be ready. The list though opens on 1st july, so you have time to get the skills assessed


----------



## padmakarrao

Prasanna said:


> Friends, I do not have the earlier payslips of the company i worked , i do have the experiecne certificate . However i do have the payslip for the last 8 years where i work currently . Will this earlier company paysip be mandatory to apply SS for SA . Please confirm


If you do not wish to claim any points for the earlier company experience, then you can chill. Else you will have to arrange for both proof of regular income in form of salary slip/itr/bank statement. Also a letter about your roles and responsibilities will be mandatory for claiming points


----------



## Prasanna

Thanks ! 

my payslips are soft copy of PDF file , is this also to be notarized ? Also let me know ,what is the Total file size can be uploaded while applying SS


----------



## sameer7106

Dear All,

Finally i got the invite and will be lodhing my visa application within 2 weeks. I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum who helped me to reach upto this level and that too without any agent of migration consultant. This can only be possible at Expat forum and with the help or the Expatian community.

All the best to everyone.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Congrats Sameer!

Could you answer my question please?:



Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. When is the occupation list for South Aus expected to change?
> 
> Somebody told me June. So now I am not sure whether to go ahead with my first step of skills assessment or to wait until June and then apply??


----------



## sameer7106

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Congrats Sameer!
> 
> Could you answer my question please?:


Thanks Nostalgia,

No one can interpret that when the state is going to change its occupation list as its random in nature. Also why you are waiting for the list to be changed - Do let me know about your ANZSCO code. Post july the sol and CSOL will definitely be altered with some occupations so there's no point of you for waiting till june and then going for your skill assessment.

I would suggest you to go for the skill assessment ASAP so that after you get your skill assessed you can go ahead with the other stuff like IELTS, EOI and finally visa lodgement. Also if you are in the fear of your occupation being removed in the new list then dont worry the CSOL list keeps on changing frequently and you never know that in the coming months they might open the occupation again. 

In the last, dont bother at all for the list and get your skill assessment done ASAP.

Hope it resolves your query.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks Nostalgia,
> 
> No one can interpret that when the state is going to change its occupation list as its random in nature. Also why you are waiting for the list to be changed - Do let me know about your ANZSCO code. Post july the sol and CSOL will definitely be altered with some occupations so there's no point of you for waiting till june and then going for your skill assessment.
> 
> I would suggest you to go for the skill assessment ASAP so that after you get your skill assessed you can go ahead with the other stuff like IELTS, EOI and finally visa lodgement. Also if you are in the fear of your occupation being removed in the new list then dont worry the CSOL list keeps on changing frequently and you never know that in the coming months they might open the occupation again.
> 
> In the last, dont bother at all for the list and get your skill assessment done ASAP.
> 
> Hope it resolves your query.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks a lot for your reply, Sameer. 

My occupation is Production Manager (Manufacturing) 133512.

The reason I was wondering whether to wait and apply to Vetassess is because... say, I apply now ASAP in early May. It will probably take until end of June or early July for my assessment to be done, isn't it? Then when I'm ready to do the EOI in July, what if the occupation list changes at that time and my occupation is no longer there? Won't my Vetassess assessment go to waste? That was my doubt.

But I'm going to simply take the chance and apply immediately I think.


----------



## oknee

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks Nostalgia,
> 
> No one can interpret that when the state is going to change its occupation list as its random in nature. Also why you are waiting for the list to be changed - Do let me know about your ANZSCO code. Post july the sol and CSOL will definitely be altered with some occupations so there's no point of you for waiting till june and then going for your skill assessment.
> 
> I would suggest you to go for the skill assessment ASAP so that after you get your skill assessed you can go ahead with the other stuff like IELTS, EOI and finally visa lodgement. Also if you are in the fear of your occupation being removed in the new list then dont worry the CSOL list keeps on changing frequently and you never know that in the coming months they might open the occupation again.
> 
> In the last, dont bother at all for the list and get your skill assessment done ASAP.
> 
> Hope it resolves your query.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hello....I am new here. Could you please list everything you used to get the sponsorship. Did you submit bank statement for proof of available income and what aspects did your commitment letter cover. I am an aspiring applicant for july.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sameer7106

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, Sameer.
> 
> My occupation is Production Manager (Manufacturing) 133512.
> 
> The reason I was wondering whether to wait and apply to Vetassess is because... say, I apply now ASAP in early May. It will probably take until end of June or early July for my assessment to be done, isn't it? Then when I'm ready to do the EOI in July, what if the occupation list changes at that time and my occupation is no longer there? Won't my Vetassess assessment go to waste? That was my doubt.
> 
> But I'm going to simply take the chance and apply immediately I think.


Hi,

Finally i have started seeing people applying under this occupation as its the same in which i have applied. By looking at the current trend of invites in Production Manager (Manufacturing) 133512, till now only 3 invites have been issued out of 3132, which clearly states that in the coming year from July this occupation will not be removed as its in demand which is still not met yet.

So, i guess you made a right decision to go ahead with your skill assessment. All the very best for the same and if you need any assistance then do let me know mate.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

oknee said:


> Hello....I am new here. Could you please list everything you used to get the sponsorship. Did you submit bank statement for proof of available income and what aspects did your commitment letter cover. I am an aspiring applicant for july.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi mate,

yes i did showed them the proof of paid employment i.e bank statement, salary slips, commitment letter which includes the thorough research of the state where i wanted to apply.

Regards
sameer


----------



## oknee

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> yes i did showed them the proof of paid employment i.e bank statement, salary slips, commitment letter which includes the thorough research of the state where i wanted to apply.
> 
> Regards
> sameer


What of funds? Where youvasked of proof for that too or did you just state it?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally i have started seeing people applying under this occupation as its the same in which i have applied. By looking at the current trend of invites in Production Manager (Manufacturing) 133512, till now only 3 invites have been issued out of 3132, which clearly states that in the coming year from July this occupation will not be removed as its in demand which is still not met yet.
> 
> So, i guess you made a right decision to go ahead with your skill assessment. All the very best for the same and if you need any assistance then do let me know mate.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thank you so much for your good wishes and for offering to help. Really appreciate it! 

It feels good knowing that there is still a lot of vacant spots in our occupation! But on the other hand, I hope they don't remove it because it is attracting so little attention! Haha! No I should be positive. 

By the way Sameer, I take it that you have applied to South Aus. I'm considering WA.

I tried to start a Manufacturing industry thread yesterday but it has sunk with no replies whatsoever. Will try to bump it again. There's hardly manufacturing people around here.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

padmakarrao said:


> Too risky a decision, there are times when some occupations open and close within few hours. It would be safer to get your skill assessment and ielts/pte cleared and be ready. The list though opens on 1st july, so you have time to get the skills assessed


Sorry somehow I didn't see your reply at all initially but I saw it now. Thanks a lot for replying and trying to help me out.


----------



## rj1975

Hi,

I am reaching Adelaide very soon. Can anybody kindly suggest the accommodation for initial few days.

Regards


----------



## nouray27

rj1975 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am reaching Adelaide very soon. Can anybody kindly suggest the accommodation for initial few days.
> 
> Regards


It depends on ur budget and how many of you. We stayed in Dress Circle Appartments in North Terrace which is located in Central Business Destrict. The location is amazing because you are within a walking distance of many attractions including Rundall mall. 

Checkout booking.com you can find really good deals.


----------



## Sameer1626

Hi friends,

How much will it cost for a couple for their living in Adelaide. Please include the CBD area and other suburbs as well.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## danhkhan

Subscribing..


----------



## Chetan123

Hello guys, anybody applying for SA state sponsorship in July-15 please send me your contact details by sending personal message so we can keep in touch.


----------



## Sameer1626

Chetan123 said:


> Hello guys, anybody applying for SA state sponsorship in July-15 please send me your contact details by sending personal message so we can keep in touch.


Dear Chetan,

I have already created a whatsapp group for the people who are moving to Adelaide in a near future. If you want to be a part of that whatsapp group then PM me your no.

regards
Sameer


----------



## oknee

Hi guys,
I am intending applicant for sa sponsorship,waiting for july 1 to apply. I guess the underlisted are the documents required. Kindly list any other requirement I missed out.
Data page of passport
Positive skills assessment
Copy of ielts report
Reference letter
Academic transcript
Copy of certificate
Employment letter
Payslips
Financial declaration.

Please seniors, I need you to make an input in other to properly guide me.


----------



## Chetan123

Sameer1626 said:


> Dear Chetan,
> 
> I have already created a whatsapp group for the people who are moving to Adelaide in a near future. If you want to be a part of that whatsapp group then PM me your no.
> 
> regards
> Sameer


Thanks Sameera i was expecting this message. It says here i can't send PM unless i have posted many comments or something. Kindly leave your phone number or email id in my message box if it is possible. i am from Ahmedabad, India.


----------



## Chetan123

oknee said:


> Hi guys,
> I am intending applicant for sa sponsorship,waiting for july 1 to apply. I guess the underlisted are the documents required. Kindly list any other requirement I missed out.
> Data page of passport
> Positive skills assessment
> Copy of ielts report
> Reference letter
> Academic transcript
> Copy of certificate
> Employment letter
> Payslips
> Financial declaration.
> 
> Please seniors, I need you to make an input in other to properly guide me.


Hi Oknee,

As far as the checklist of the south australia sponsorship checklist. 
1. Personal details page on your passport.
2. Positive skill assessment
3. IELTS copy
The rest of the documents are for the people who are in south australia and applying not for the outsiders. We need to fill the declaration form at the time of applying regarding the finance availability. They have mentioned on the website that evidence of financial capacity not required. we just have to fill up the details regarding the cash and assets. However, SA may ask at later stage if required.


----------



## Ronb

Are there any chances that occupation which is now in supplementary list will be included in main list in july

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## oknee

Chetan123 said:


> Hi Oknee,
> 
> As far as the checklist of the south australia sponsorship checklist.
> 1. Personal details page on your passport.
> 2. Positive skill assessment
> 3. IELTS copy
> The rest of the documents are for the people who are in south australia and applying not for the outsiders. We need to fill the declaration form at the time of applying regarding the finance availability. They have mentioned on the website that evidence of financial capacity not required. we just have to fill up the details regarding the cash and assets. However, SA may ask at later stage if required.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Sameer1626

Ronb said:


> Are there any chances that occupation which is now in supplementary list will be included in main list in july
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


*very likely*


----------



## viv31085

Hi guys, am waiting to apply for SA SS this july,2015. Positive skills assessment as BA (4.8 years*).


----------



## viv31085

Can you guys please tell me what are all the documents required to apply for SA State sponsorship 

1. I already submitted all my educational background documents to my agent
2. Got positive skills assessment as ICT BA 
3. Done with IELTS already W-8,R-7.5,W-6.5,S-7.0, overall 7.5


----------



## sumi81

Hi Friends...anyone has any idea if ICT system test engineer is going to be in JULY CSOL list?


----------



## Sameer1626

viv31085 said:


> Can you guys please tell me what are all the documents required to apply for SA State sponsorship
> 
> 1. I already submitted all my educational background documents to my agent
> 2. Got positive skills assessment as ICT BA
> 3. Done with IELTS already W-8,R-7.5,W-6.5,S-7.0, overall 7.5


Hi mate,

your agent will let you know shortly for the docs because he will be handling your case but just to give you a gist of it, you should be equipped with the following -

1) passport
2) positive skill assessment report
3) official ielts report
4)working evidence


----------



## viv31085

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> your agent will let you know shortly for the docs because he will be handling your case but just to give you a gist of it, you should be equipped with the following -
> 
> 1) passport
> 2) positive skill assessment report
> 3) official ielts report
> 4)working evidence


Thanks a lot sameer


----------



## learningc

Hi forum 
please explain - what is Supplementary skilled list?

Thank you


----------



## BNK0212

Hello People!

I recently got a positive assessment from Vet and I am planning to apply for SA SS. But, for some reason, I have some negative feeling about. Please help me here.

Don't know, for some reason, I feel that the job market is not very good in SA. I tried doing some basic research and I found that SA (Adelaide) has lowest number of jobs for my occupation, "Recruitment Consultant". I found WA to have more job openings compared to SA.

I am in a situation where I can apply for either WA o SA. Both states have some clauses attached to it. For WA, I need a job offer for me to get a visa grant. For SA, I have to either have had worked or studied in SA or have immediate relatives. Unfortunately, I don't meet any of these. I know most of you are or may be in a similar situation.

I am planning to apply for SA SS anyway, hoping that occupations will open up next month. There's a lot of talk going around about that. But the fact that there is a lot of job scarcity in SA, I feel it's RISKY move. I may be wrong, please correct me if that is so.

The only other option I have is to get SA Invite, migrate and try my best to find jobs (which I can afford for few months). But in worst case scenario, I would be left with no option but to jump states and find job else where. I know it's a moral obligation and not advisable but when I come to that point, I may have to take a decision. Can some one also please comment on what may happen if I decide to jump states? Honestly, I have no plans of doing it and this would be last option. What action does a state take if I disobey the moral commitment. What are the short term and long term effects of jumping states (with or without state permission).

Please cheer me up guys... I need encouraging replies which would help me get over my negativity and keep me optimistic.

Thanks All!


----------



## Sameer1626

learningc said:


> Hi forum
> please explain - what is Supplementary skilled list?
> 
> Thank you


Hi mate,

SSL means that a person can only apply if he/she fulfills any of the below mentioned criteria :

1- You should have worked in SA atleast for 12 months
2- You have completed your 2 years of studies from SA
3- Or you have a close family member already settled in SA

I hope it clears your doubt mate......

All the best!!


----------



## sandysworld

Hello Expats,

Need some help here....i just received an update from Immigration SA <[email protected]>

View this email in your browser

Revised South Australian State Occupation List from 1 July 2015

English requirements 
There will be some changes to English requirements for occupations and we would like to give you advance notice of changes to the following occupation groups:
ICT occupations – Proficient English in each band score (or an overall score of Proficient Plus – i.e. IELTS 7.5 overall). 
Engineering occupations – Competent Plus English (or an overall score of Proficient i.e. IELTS 7 overall). 
There will be changes to the English requirements for other occupations. Please check the occupation lists on July 1 2015 for details. 

For information on what the terms Competent, Competent Plus and Proficient are for each of the accepted English tests, please refer here.

Can some one help me with..what is the English requirement for "22 Business, Human Resource & Marketing Professionals"


ANZSCO Code - 225212 ICT Business Development Manager. I have a positive skill assessment from vetassess and 6.0 Each band on Ielts overall 6.5 ...will i be able apply for SA ???

i was waiting for the July 1st 2015 quota to open

kindly assist ....appreciate your help.


----------



## Sameer1626

sandysworld said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Need some help here....i just received an update from Immigration SA <[email protected]>
> 
> View this email in your browser
> 
> Revised South Australian State Occupation List from 1 July 2015
> 
> English requirements
> There will be some changes to English requirements for occupations and we would like to give you advance notice of changes to the following occupation groups:
> ICT occupations – Proficient English in each band score (or an overall score of Proficient Plus – i.e. IELTS 7.5 overall).
> Engineering occupations – Competent Plus English (or an overall score of Proficient i.e. IELTS 7 overall).
> There will be changes to the English requirements for other occupations. Please check the occupation lists on July 1 2015 for details.
> 
> For information on what the terms Competent, Competent Plus and Proficient are for each of the accepted English tests, please refer here.
> 
> Can some one help me with..what is the English requirement for "22 Business, Human Resource & Marketing Professionals"
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 225212 ICT Business Development Manager. I have a positive skill assessment from vetassess and 6.0 Each band on Ielts overall 6.5 ...will i be able apply for SA ???
> 
> i was waiting for the July 1st 2015 quota to open
> 
> kindly assist ....appreciate your help.


Hi mate,

As per my understanding they are asking for proficient in each section which means - 7 band in each section or overall of 7.5. Sorry to say but your scores doesn't fulfill the same.

Try to improve your score and if possible and if you feel PTE o be better then go for PTE....

ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Badly need your support:

How much point I can get by asking for regional sponsorship(visa class:489)?


----------



## Sameer1626

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Badly need your support:
> 
> How much point I can get by asking for regional sponsorship(visa class:489)?


10 points mate.


----------



## aarif

--Deleted--


----------



## sandysworld

Thanks for your reply mate...Just wanted your idea. the changes are for ICT professionals and Engineers.

BUt just wondering my occupation comes in (22 Business, Human Resource & Marketing Professionals)
category...which is 225212 ICT Business development Manager

do you think it will also be applicable for my occupation as well....???


English requirements 
There will be some changes to English requirements for occupations and we would like to give you advance notice of changes to the following occupation groups:
ICT occupations – Proficient English in each band score (or an overall score of Proficient Plus – i.e. IELTS 7.5 overall). 
Engineering occupations – Competent Plus English (or an overall score of Proficient i.e. IELTS 7 overall). 





Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> As per my understanding they are asking for proficient in each section which means - 7 band in each section or overall of 7.5. Sorry to say but your scores doesn't fulfill the same.
> 
> Try to improve your score and if possible and if you feel PTE o be better then go for PTE....
> 
> ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## sandysworld

I just called up SA Customer Care....even they dont have an idea about this, Advised to wait till first of july and check.

How Soon PTE will provide us with the results any idea ?




sandysworld said:


> Thanks for your reply mate...Just wanted your idea. the changes are for ICT professionals and Engineers.
> 
> BUt just wondering my occupation comes in (22 Business, Human Resource & Marketing Professionals)
> category...which is 225212 ICT Business development Manager
> 
> do you think it will also be applicable for my occupation as well....???
> 
> 
> English requirements
> There will be some changes to English requirements for occupations and we would like to give you advance notice of changes to the following occupation groups:
> ICT occupations – Proficient English in each band score (or an overall score of Proficient Plus – i.e. IELTS 7.5 overall).
> Engineering occupations – Competent Plus English (or an overall score of Proficient i.e. IELTS 7 overall).


----------



## Sameer1626

sandysworld said:


> I just called up SA Customer Care....even they dont have an idea about this, Advised to wait till first of july and check.
> 
> How Soon PTE will provide us with the results any idea ?


PTE results will be out within 5 business days after the exam but usually they give the results within 24 hours.

All the best mate!!


----------



## learningc

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> SSL means that a person can only apply if he/she fulfills any of the below mentioned criteria :
> 
> 1- You should have worked in SA atleast for 12 months
> 2- You have completed your 2 years of studies from SA
> 3- Or you have a close family member already settled in SA
> 
> I hope it clears your doubt mate......
> 
> All the best!!


Thank you so much


----------



## KeeDa

*Revised South Australian State Occupation List from 1 July 2015*

Most important changes:



> *English requirements*
> 
> There will be some changes to English requirements for occupations and we would like to give you advance notice of changes to the following occupation groups:
> 
> ICT occupations – Proficient English in each band score (or an overall score of Proficient Plus – i.e. IELTS 7.5 overall).
> 
> Engineering occupations – Competent Plus English (or an overall score of Proficient i.e. IELTS 7 overall).
> 
> There will be changes to the English requirements for other occupations. Please check the occupation lists on July 1 2015 for details.


----------



## Mogyy

My job on special conditions 225412
Could i lodge my application on SA site?
I already make eoi and choose SA

What is your recommendations and what should i do
Please anyone could help me


----------



## Maggie-May24

Mogyy said:


> My job on special conditions 225412
> Could i lodge my application on SA site?
> I already make eoi and choose SA
> 
> What is your recommendations and what should i do
> Please anyone could help me


Do you meet the special conditions? If you don't, it would be pointless to apply.


----------



## sumi81

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the new english requirement for SA ICT occupations. As mentioned at their site, each module should have min 7 (proficient) and overall 7.5(proficient plus).

While filling up EOI details for IELTS with the results (L-7.5,R-8,S-8,W-7 and O=7.5). It is still showing as Proficient in Lanuage ability. My question would I be able to apply for ICT system test engineer(if it comes in the SNOL).

Your prompt response would be really appreciated as it is really killing me. After waiting for a year and still it is not happening in my case.


----------



## Prasanna

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the new english requirement for SA ICT occupations. As mentioned at their site, each module should have min 7 (proficient) and overall 7.5(proficient plus).
> 
> While filling up EOI details for IELTS with the results (L-7.5,R-8,S-8,W-7 and O=7.5). It is still showing as Proficient in Lanuage ability. My question would I be able to apply for ICT system test engineer(if it comes in the SNOL).
> 
> Your prompt response would be really appreciated as it is really killing me. After waiting for a year and still it is not happening in my case.


Hello,

You have to have Proficient Score ( ie 7 ) in each module OR Proficient Plus ( ie 7.5) as over all score . You do have both to apply SS . Not to worry about what you get while filing EOI .


----------



## sumi81

Prasanna said:


> Hello,
> 
> You have to have Proficient Score ( ie 7 ) in each module OR Proficient Plus ( ie 7.5) as over all score . You do have both to apply SS . Not to worry about what you get while filing EOI .


Thanks for reply.. I was so much worried.. 

I have two more question: 
- I have done B.Sc(H)Math so while filling up the details in education page. Should I choose Honours in Computer,Business or Technology or Bachleors in Computer,Business or Technology. 
- when mentioning the number of family members, should I include myself also?

Thanks


----------



## Mogyy

Maggie-May24 said:


> Mogyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My job on special conditions 225412
> Could i lodge my application on SA site?
> I already make eoi and choose SA
> 
> What is your recommendations and what should i do
> Please anyone could help me
> 
> 
> 
> Do you meet the special conditions? If you don't, it would be pointless to apply.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## arifurrahman

Hi All,

My Nominated Occupation is ICT Business Development Manager which is in CSOL.
My IELTS overall score is 8.0 with 9.0 in Listening, 8.5 in Reading, 7.5 in Writing and 7.0 in Speaking.

I wanted to apply for SA SS last year, but my occupation's status changed to "Special Condition" on July 1, 2014, 3 days before my IELTS results were out.

I have been waiting for an year now to apply for the SA SS. MY English Language ability is showing proficient and I have total score of 65 without the Nomination score of 10.

I have submitted my EOI today. I would really appreciate you suggestions and tips so that I do not miss the chance apply this year (if of course my occupation still stay on SA SNOL).


----------



## Prasanna

sumi81 said:


> Thanks for reply.. I was so much worried..
> 
> I have two more question:
> - I have done B.Sc(H)Math so while filling up the details in education page. Should I choose Honours in Computer,Business or Technology or Bachleors in Computer,Business or Technology.
> - when mentioning the number of family members, should I include myself also?
> 
> Thanks


1) I think u sud choose Bachelors in Computer , Business . 

2) The question would be "number of dependents" which should be exclusive of you .


----------



## wintest5555

*pld help me with the format*

good day,

I am a dba, planning to apply for sa ss, and looking for format stating 'why I would to immigrate to ss in 300 words' Please send me the copy you guyz have used. it would be of immense help.

regards,
newbee


----------



## oknee

wintest5555 said:


> good day,
> 
> I am a dba, planning to apply for sa ss, and looking for format stating 'why I would to immigrate to ss in 300 words' Please send me the copy you guyz have used. it would be of immense help.
> 
> regards,
> newbee[/QUOTE
> 
> Is that still required because I saw frm their website that one has to fill the reasons for choosing s.a. I dont know about the essay part. Pks someone should confirm. Thanks.


----------



## sumi81

Hi All,

when we submit the application for SA, do we need to attach the commitment letter also?


----------



## sumi81

anyone has any idea..what all documents is required while applying for visa application?

-IELTS
-ACS
-Resume


is there anything else I need to prepare for? Please advise.


----------



## canchi_mohd

Hi

You need to have

English Proficiency certificaate (IELTS/PTE Academic)
Skill assessed
All education certificates (schools, graduation etc)
All employment certificates( starting from 1st eemployment till date, pay slips, Income tax filed, etc..)
Birth certificate,
Passport,
Resume,
Additional extra if anything you have

And where ever you need you can give affidavit.

Seniors please add if anything i have missed.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## sumi81

I think I asked the wrong question. 

I meant to ask when I apply for to SA for the invitation from SA. What all docs is required then?

Thanks
Sumi


----------



## sumi81

anyone any reply please..


----------



## 514149143

Hey guys can anyone tell me about if SA is doing some changes in English proficiency requirement. ... like last year for occupation 223311 requirement was to have 6 bands in each module.

Will it be same this year too or it can chnge...?

Thanks in advance.

Manish Sharma


----------



## Sameer1626

514149143 said:


> Hey guys can anyone tell me about if SA is doing some changes in English proficiency requirement. ... like last year for occupation 223311 requirement was to have 6 bands in each module.
> 
> Will it be same this year too or it can chnge...?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Manish Sharma


Hi mate,

YES, SA had made some changes lately which you can find from SA migration website under "latest news"


----------



## Sameer1626

sumi81 said:


> I think I asked the wrong question.
> 
> I meant to ask when I apply for to SA for the invitation from SA. What all docs is required then?
> 
> Thanks
> Sumi


Documents required at this stage will be :

1- Skill assessment
2- Language score card
3- Proof of employment


----------



## Mogyy

wintest5555 said:


> good day,
> 
> I am a dba, planning to apply for sa ss, and looking for format stating 'why I would to immigrate to ss in 300 words' Please send me the copy you guyz have used. it would be of immense help.
> 
> regards,
> newbee


Yes there essay part but 200 words only about outline the reasons for chosing SA migration destination
Try writr abouy reasons include names of work companies and job opportunites and safe envirnment and affordable houses


----------



## gurnaaz_34

hi... I dont have family member in SA....Do I hv chance to get SS ..My occupation is on supplementry list????Plz reply


----------



## Maggie-May24

You must have either studied or worked in SA, or have family in SA. Otherwise you will not be invited to apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## sumi81

Sameer1626 said:


> Documents required at this stage will be :
> 
> 1- Skill assessment
> 2- Language score card
> 3- Proof of employment


Thanks Sameer. Can you please also tell what would be required for proof of employment? Will the espereince letter suffice the purpose?


----------



## sumi81

Hi,

Can anyone please also tell while submitting the application, if there is a question that how many dibp points I have. Should I mention the points that was calculated after submitting the EOI including SS points or excluding SS points?

Thanks 
Sumi


----------



## sumi81

any reply guyz..I know these question might sound stupid but it would really help me to be prepared..

Thanks


----------



## Prasanna

sumi81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please also tell while submitting the application, if there is a question that how many dibp points I have. Should I mention the points that was calculated after submitting the EOI including SS points or excluding SS points?
> 
> Thanks
> Sumi


There will not be such question!


----------



## aalun

Hi all,

I am a new member to this forum and am applying for the SA SS. In total I have 60 points which includes the state sponsorship. My occupation is (ANZSCO code 224712)Organisation and methods Analyst. 

I have been with the same company since 2005. But when I sent my docs to the Vetassess to assess I mentioned the relevant experience from 2009. 

Can I show the relevant experience from the year 2006 so that I can claim 5 points and my score would increase to 65. As I have been with teh same company i will be able to provide teh reqd docs.

Please can someone advise on this .


----------



## teeshag

gurnaaz_34 said:


> hi... I dont have family member in SA....Do I hv chance to get SS ..My occupation is on supplementry list????Plz reply


What is your skillset?


----------



## teeshag

Hi People,

My skillset is 149311 (Conference & Event Organizer) and for SA state sponsorships, my skillset falls into the supplementary list and I have 75 points.

Can somebody suggest me whether I will get an invitation or not?


----------



## gurnaaz_34

hi ...for South australia proficient english mean 7 each or 7 overall is ok????


----------



## Sameer1626

sumi81 said:


> Thanks Sameer. Can you please also tell what would be required for proof of employment? Will the espereince letter suffice the purpose?


HI,

i have provided the experience letter, roles and responsibilities letter and salary slips.


----------



## Sameer1626

aalun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum and am applying for the SA SS. In total I have 60 points which includes the state sponsorship. My occupation is (ANZSCO code 224712)Organisation and methods Analyst.
> 
> I have been with the same company since 2005. But when I sent my docs to the Vetassess to assess I mentioned the relevant experience from 2009.
> 
> Can I show the relevant experience from the year 2006 so that I can claim 5 points and my score would increase to 65. As I have been with teh same company i will be able to provide teh reqd docs.
> 
> Please can someone advise on this .


No. You cant claim the points from the year 2006.


----------



## Sameer1626

teeshag said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My skillset is 149311 (Conference & Event Organizer) and for SA state sponsorships, my skillset falls into the supplementary list and I have 75 points.
> 
> Can somebody suggest me whether I will get an invitation or not?


Do you fulfill the supplementary list's requirement???


----------



## teeshag

Sameer1626 said:


> Do you fulfill the supplementary list's requirement???


No i guess I don't.

Supplementary list conditions are as follows: 

-I am an international graduate of South Australia.
-I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
-I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
-Worked in your field in South Australia for the last 12 months.
Or
-Worked in your field for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia.

Are they really strict with their rules?


----------



## Sameer1626

teeshag said:


> No i guess I don't.
> 
> Supplementary list conditions are as follows:
> 
> -I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> -I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> -I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
> -Worked in your field in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> Or
> -Worked in your field for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia.
> 
> Are they really strict with their rules?


RULES are rules buddy and they are strict with it as there's no chance of any IF & BUT'S


----------



## amarjitbhullar

I hav applied for SA-SS on 23/06/15 under category 225412 ( Sales Representative-Medicinal and Pharmaceutical products) presently Special conditions Applied. My EOI points r 60 (including 5 from SS). Waiting for the 1st July. Anybody please share any ideas about thid category. Excuse me if discussed earlier.


----------



## amarjitbhullar

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the new english requirement for SA ICT occupations. As mentioned at their site, each module should have min 7 (proficient) and overall 7.5(proficient plus).
> 
> While filling up EOI details for IELTS with the results (L-7.5,R-8,S-8,W-7 and O=7.5). It is still showing as Proficient in Lanuage ability. My question would I be able to apply for ICT system test engineer(if it comes in the SNOL).
> 
> Your prompt response would be really appreciated as it is really killing me. After waiting for a year and still it is not happening in my case.




These chages will be implemented wrt July1,2015. As per my understanding.


----------



## Mogyy

amarjitbhullar said:


> I hav applied for SA-SS on 23/06/15 under category 225412 ( Sales Representative-Medicinal and Pharmaceutical products) presently Special conditions Applied. My EOI points r 60 (including 5 from SS). Waiting for the 1st July. Anybody please share any ideas about thid category. Excuse me if discussed earlier.


same here my eoi 70 point waiting for new supplementary SA list tomorrow i hope our job open 
last year open for few hours only and closed all year till now

N.B i send you email Amarjitbullar


----------



## abhipunjabi

Hi All,

I am a software tester(261314) with 5 years of experience.
I want to know that is it a good idea to apply for s/w testing in South Australia.I am not aware of job prospects in Adelaide.
Please advice.

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## 514149143

Good Morning Friends,

I am eagerly waiting for tomorrow as I am going to apply for SA state sponsorship in 223311 training and development. It would be great if anyone can give an idea about upcoming changes in english requirement in other occupation except ict. Because currently 223311 requires 6 in each and I have exactly 6 each.

Thanks

Manish Sharma


----------



## piyush1132003

514149143 said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for tomorrow as I am going to apply for SA state sponsorship in 223311 training and development. It would be great if anyone can give an idea about upcoming changes in english requirement in other occupation except ict. Because currently 223311 requires 6 in each and I have exactly 6 each.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Manish Sharma


Check it once again, i read in some thread it is changed.
Need either 7 in all, or 7.5 overall.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## sumi81

Hi All,

When we are declaring the funds, do we have to mention cash/bank balance or we can consider property and different assets also..

Thanks
Sumi


----------



## quilter

sumi81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When we are declaring the funds, do we have to mention cash/bank balance or we can consider property and different assets also..
> 
> Thanks
> Sumi


For South Australia - the declaration can show cash, property, assets etc. They do not ask you to provide evidence for the same, however, if they do ask you - for whatever reason, you need to have the evidence to give to them.


----------



## Tara2007

Hi, need your advice, waiting for a Ss SA as well but need to pass ielts again, as i need 7777 to get 60 points, now without sa ss i have 50 points plus 5 for ss. Does ss valid for a limited time? I feel that i have to wait till my english is fixed and after it ask for ss?


----------



## sumi81

quilter said:


> For South Australia - the declaration can show cash, property, assets etc. They do not ask you to provide evidence for the same, however, if they do ask you - for whatever reason, you need to have the evidence to give to them.



Thanks for info


----------



## mike445566

*Sa list 2015-16*

Heart Breaking list of SA. So many occupation goes to Supplementary List so not available for international workers. 


ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
111111	Chief Executive or Managing Director	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
111211	Corporate General Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
12 Farmers and Farm Managers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
121215	Grape Grower	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall) - opportunities stronger in wine regions further from Adelaide (i.e. beyond Adelaide Hills, McLaren Vale, Barossa Valley)	VETASSESS	
121411	Mixed Crop and Livestock Farmer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
13 Specialist Managers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
131112	Sales and Marketing Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
132111	Corporate Services Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
132211	Finance Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	CPAA / ICAA / IPA	
132311	Human Resource Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
132411	Policy and Planning Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133111	Construction Project Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133112	Project Builder	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133211	Engineering Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Engineers Australia / AIM	
133311	Importer or Exporter	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133312	Wholesaler	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133411	Manufacturer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133512	Production Manager (Manufacturing)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133611	Supply and Distribution Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
134211	Medical Administrator	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
134212	Nursing Clinical Director	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ANMAC	
134214	Welfare Centre Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS / ACWA	
134299	Health and Welfare Services Managers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
134311	School Principal	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
134411	Faculty Head	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
134412	Regional Education Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
134499	Education Managers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
135111	Chief Information Officer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
135112	ICT Project Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
135199	ICT Managers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
139911	Art Administrator or Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
139912	Environmental Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
139913	Laboratory Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
139914	Quality Assurance Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
139999	Specialist Managers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
14 Hospitality, Retail & Service Managers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
141111	Cafe or Restaurant Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
149211	Call or Contact Centre Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
149212	Customer Service Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
149411	Fleet Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
149413	Transport Company Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
149913	Facilities Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
149914	Financial Institution Branch Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
149915	Equipment Hire Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
22 Business, Human Resource & Marketing Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
223211	ICT Trainer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
223311	Training and Development Professional	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
224311	Economist	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
23 Design, Engineering, Science & Transport Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
231212	Ship''s Engineer	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	AMSA	
231213	Ship''s Master	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	AMSA	
232212	Surveyor	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	SSSI	
232213	Cartographer	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
232214	Other Spatial Scientist	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
232312	Industrial Designer	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
233211	Civil Engineer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	Engineers Australia	
233212	Geotechnical Engineer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	Engineers Australia	
233214	Structural Engineer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	Engineers Australia	
233215	Transport Engineer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	Engineers Australia	
233311	Electrical Engineer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	Engineers Australia	
233511	Industrial Engineer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	Engineers Australia	
233512	Mechanical Engineer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	Engineers Australia	
233513	Production or Plant Engineer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	Engineers Australia	
234213	Wine Maker	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall) - opportunities stronger in wine regions further from Adelaide (i.e. beyond Adelaide Hills, McLaren Vale, Barossa Valley)	VETASSESS	
234313	Environmental Research Scientist	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
234399	Environmental Scientists nec	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
24 Education Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
241111	Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AITSL	
241511	Special Needs Teacher	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AITSL	
241599	Special Education Teachers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AITSL	
242211	Vocational Education Teacher (Trades)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	TRA	
242211	Vocational Education Teacher (Non-Trades)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS


----------



## mike445566

*Sa list 2015-16*

25 Health Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
251214	Sonographer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIR	
252211	Acupuncturist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
252213	Naturopath	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
252511	Physiotherapist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	APC	
252611	Podiatrist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	APodC / ANZPAC	
253111	General Practitioner	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253112	Resident Medical Officer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253211	Anaesthetist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253311	Specialist Physician (General Medicine)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253312	Cardiologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253313	Clinical Haematologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253314	Medical Oncologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253315	Endocrinologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253316	Gastroenterologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253317	Intensive Care Specialist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253318	Neurologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253321	Paediatrician	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253322	Renal Medicine Specialist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253323	Rheumatologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253324	Thoracic Medicine Specialist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253399	Specialist Physicians nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253411	Psychiatrist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253511	Surgeon (General)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253512	Cardiothoracic Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253513	Neurosurgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253514	Orthopaedic Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253515	Otorhinolaryngologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253516	Paediatric Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253517	Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253518	Urologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia


----------



## mike445566

*Sa list 2015-16*

253521	Vascular Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253911	Dermatologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253912	Emergency Medicine Specialist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253913	Obstetrician and Gynaecologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253914	Ophthalmologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253915	Pathologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253917	Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253918	Radiation Oncologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
253999	Medical Practitioners nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia	
254411	Nurse Practitioner	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254412	Registered Nurse (Aged Care)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254413	Registered Nurse (Child And Family Health)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254414	Registered Nurse (Community Health)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254415	Registered Nurse (Critical Care And Emergency)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254416	Registered Nurse (Development Disability)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254417	Registered Nurse (Disability And Rehabilitation)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254418	Registered Nurse (Medical)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254421	Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254422	Registered Nurse (Mental Health)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254423	Registered Nurse (Perioperative)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254424	Registered Nurse (Surgical)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254425	Registered Nurse (Paediatric)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
254499	Registered Nurse nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC	
26 ICT Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
261111	ICT Business Analyst	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
261112	Systems Analyst	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
261311	Analyst Programmer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
261312	Developer Programmer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
261313	Software Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
261314	Software Tester	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
261399	Software and Applications Programmers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
262111	Database Administrator	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
262112	ICT Security Specialist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
262113	Systems Administrator	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
263111	Computer Network and Systems Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
263112	Network Administrator	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
263113	Network Analyst	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
263211	ICT Quality Assurance Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
263212	ICT Support Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
263213	ICT Systems Test Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
263299	ICT Support and Test Engineers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ACS	
263311	Telecommunications Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Engineers Australia	
263312	Telecommunications Network Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Engineers Australia	
27 Legal, Social & Welfare Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
271299	Judicial and Other Legal Professionals nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
31 Engineering, ICT & Science Technicians
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
312311	Electrical Engineering Draftsperson	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	Engineers Australia	
312312	Electrical Engineering Technician	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
312412	Electronic Engineering Technician	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
312511	Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	Engineers Australia	
312911	Maintenance Planner	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
312912	Metallurgical or Materials Technician	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
312999	Building and Engineering Technicians nec	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	Engineers Australia / VETASSESS	
32 Automotive & Engineering Trades Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
321111	Automotive Electrician	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
321211	Motor Mechanic (General)	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
321212	Diesel Motor Mechanic	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
323211	Fitter (General)	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
323212	Fitter and Turner	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
323213	Fitter-Welder	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
323214	Metal Machinist (First Class)	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
323299	Metal Fitters and Machinists nec	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
324111	Panelbeater	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
33 Construction Trades Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
331111	Bricklayer	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
331112	Stonemason	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
333311	Roof Tiler	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
334111	Plumber (General)	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
334112	Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
334113	Drainer	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
334114	Gasfitter	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
334115	Roof Plumber	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
34 Electrotechnology & Telecommunications Trades Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
341111	Electrician (General)	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
341112	Electrician (Special Class)	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
342111	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
342211	Electrical Linesworker	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
342311	Business Machine Mechanic	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA	
342313	Electronic Equipment Trades Worker	Competent English (or Competent Plus overall)	TRA


----------



## sumi81

can anyone please reply what would be the answer for question:

Nominated Occupation which you received your GSM visa for 

while creating the account. I will apply for 190 visa. I have not recieved any visa from anywhere

any prompt reply would be really appreciated.


----------



## rock2007

Hi,

Is this the updated one ? Can you also check if training & development - 223311 is open to offshore applicants ?


----------



## mike445566

sumi81 said:


> can anyone please reply what would be the answer for question:
> 
> Nominated Occupation which you received your GSM visa for
> 
> while creating the account. I will apply for 190 visa. I have not recieved any visa from anywhere
> 
> any prompt reply would be really appreciated.


just write your occupation code there


----------



## mike445566

rock2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this the updated one ? Can you also check if training & development - 223311 is open to offshore applicants ?


223311	Training and Development Professional	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS

u r lucky bro, its open for offshore applicants


----------



## canchi_mohd

Hello AAll,

Is the Login page for SA to express the interest in working???

please reply 

thanks


----------



## rock2007

Thanks Mike... can you check which state is that open to ? Ive been juggling beween sites but not able to determine which state is sponsoring that !


----------



## sumi81

mike445566 said:


> just write your occupation code there


Thanks for your reply


----------



## canchi_mohd

https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/

is this link working??


----------



## arifurrahman

This is a very sad day for me. I waited one year for ICT Business Development Manager to open for the offshore applicants. Today, it has been moved to supplementary list which is subject to additional requirements.


----------



## canchi_mohd

https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/

This link is not working any alternative pls help.


----------



## usmanakbar07

Guys,

How much time SA takes to finalize your SS after submission of application?


----------



## sumi81

was anyone able to submit the application??


----------



## canchi_mohd

Trying for past 3 hrs, still unable to do so.


----------



## sumi81

same here.. but it looks like that system is not gonna behave consistently.. dont know what to do.


----------



## Simon1107

Hi All,

I just want to clarify for my SOL below, is this included in the supplementary list?
Also when you say competent plus, the minimum IELTS module should be band 6.5 right and overall should be band 7+. Please advise. Thanks

233511 Industrial Engineer Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall) Engineers Australia


----------



## sumi81

any luck with the submission of the application?

Can anyone see the upload button while uploading the assessment document?


----------



## canchi_mohd

*The system is currently undergoing maintenance and so is not available for applications
Apologies for the inconvenience - please check again shortly*


----------



## sumi81

now i dont know when the site will be back.. did it happen last year also???


----------



## sumi81

Can anyone please advise if I can submit two 190 application one for ICT system test engineer and another for software tester?

I have created 2 eoi one for each. Any reply would help. 
Thanks
Sumi


----------



## sumi81

any reply guyz would be helpful..


----------



## sandysworld

Yeah this is really heart breaking....any possibility from ACT Canberra and when is the fresh list expected to be rolled out.




arifurrahman said:


> This is a very sad day for me. I waited one year for ICT Business Development Manager to open for the offshore applicants. Today, it has been moved to supplementary list which is subject to additional requirements.


----------



## Perham86

Hi guys , i am onshore and but not living in SA, it stated i can't be eligible for SA sponsorship because i'm onshore and not residing in SA, am i right? 

my profession is in SA list.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mogyy

Bad luck

My job now in Supplementry list so i cannot apply till meet eligiblity requirements


----------



## [email protected]

Guys..a quick query.. 

I can see that those with 80 points or higher can apply for occupations under Supplementary list.. Can anyone tell me that is it for those who are residing in Australia or people who are offshore can also apply.. My sense is that offshore applicants can also apply..

Anyone, please clarify
Thanks


----------



## nikthetitan

[email protected] said:


> Guys..a quick query..
> 
> I can see that those with 80 points or higher can apply for occupations under Supplementary list.. Can anyone tell me that is it for those who are residing in Australia or people who are offshore can also apply.. My sense is that offshore applicants can also apply..
> 
> Anyone, please clarify
> Thanks


Yes Maggie, you should be eligible. Go ahead and apply asap 

All the best!


----------



## BNK0212

[email protected] said:


> Guys..a quick query..
> 
> I can see that those with 80 points or higher can apply for occupations under Supplementary list.. Can anyone tell me that is it for those who are residing in Australia or people who are offshore can also apply.. My sense is that offshore applicants can also apply..
> 
> Anyone, please clarify
> Thanks



Yes Maggie,

You can apply for SA SS. All the best.


----------



## S010

*SA System Outage*

I think the site is still down. It still shows the "Under maintenance" error as earlier. Do anyone know when this will be back? Waiting eagerly.


----------



## RMG

Guys, Quick help pls

I am applying for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).
It says Proficient or Overall proficient plus.... I do not have 7 in all but have 7.5 score overall.
Does this mean I am eligible to apply ?


Also, I am currently in USA, can I apply for 261111 code from here? 

Please respond quick


----------



## BNK0212

RMG said:


> Guys, Quick help pls
> 
> I am applying for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst).
> It says Proficient or Overall proficient plus.... I do not have 7 in all but have 7.5 score overall.
> Does this mean I am eligible to apply ?
> 
> 
> Also, I am currently in USA, can I apply for 261111 code from here?
> 
> Please respond quick



I think you should be good to go. Overall 7.5 should be fine. Go ahead with that!


----------



## RMG

BNK0212 said:


> I think you should be good to go. Overall 7.5 should be fine. Go ahead with that!


Thanks for the reply

Below are the IELTS bands I scored

R - 8.5
L- 7 
W - 6.5
S - 7

Writing has been a down dragger for me 

Do u think I am good to apply ?


----------



## BNK0212

RMG said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Below are the IELTS bands I scored
> 
> R - 8.5
> L- 7
> W - 6.5
> S - 7
> 
> Writing has been a down dragger for me
> 
> Do u think I am good to apply ?


The Additional Requirement says "Proficient English or Proficient Plus Overall". So as per your scores, you have 7.5 Overall you said, which I think should be OK. But I still suggest you take opinions from senior members or go through other threads where this topic was discuused. But according to me, you scores are good enough (Overall/ Proficient Plus)

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks everyone for the responses, The site doesn't seem to work since 1 pm IST Yesterday. It is really frustrating.I hope this is the only site through which we can submit the SA state nomination and its not being done somewhere else..

Have checked at least 50-60 times since yesterday but cant seem to move forward


----------



## valsanail

[email protected] said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses, The site doesn't seem to work since 1 pm IST Yesterday. It is really frustrating.I hope this is the only site through which we can submit the SA state nomination and its not being done somewhere else..
> 
> Have checked at least 50-60 times since yesterday but cant seem to move forward


Hi Maggie and other forum members. I am also a little confused, cant get if 80 Points is for offshore for sure. Everything was ok until I checked the doc cheklist, in one of the items they say "Evidence that your family member is a permanent resident or Australian citizen and has been residing in South Australia for the last 12 months." Is this for all the applicants or those who applies under Family Chain category?  Very worried. And under the 5. item they also say "Letter(s) from employer(s) for Australian work experience stating employment dates, job title, duties and tasks, salary and hours worked per week." What does it mean really? They mention only AU experience.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Valsanail..

I think, we can apply from offshore.. When you fill the application, it will not allow you to move forward if you do not meet the criteria.. So, I think, this doubt would be clarified there..

But, are you able to open the application page and move forward..

Here it says "Under maintenance"


----------



## valsanail

[email protected] said:


> Hi Valsanail..
> 
> I think, we can apply from offshore.. When you fill the application, it will not allow you to move forward if you do not meet the criteria.. So, I think, this doubt would be clarified there..
> 
> But, are you able to open the application page and move forward..
> 
> Here it says "Under maintenance"


yes, it's not available right now. But really, did you also get confused when you opened the checklist page? And have you any idea how much will be the app's cost?


----------



## [email protected]

valsanail said:


> yes, it's not available right now. But really, did you also get confused when you opened the checklist page? And have you any idea how much will be the app's cost?


Yeah, I was also confused with this.. The application's cost is 200 AUD


----------



## [email protected]

Why doesn't the site gets up and running??????????


----------



## valsanail

[email protected] said:


> Why doesn't the site gets up and running??????????


lol, I am not worried about that coz I am not applying right now. but think it's normal, changes are being made. You know, when you open that checklist on that page it's complicated, but when you go over that red "Checklist" button to the pdf file, it looks more reliable and clear, no?


----------



## [email protected]

valsanail said:


> lol, I am not worried about that coz I am not applying right now. but think it's normal, changes are being made. You know, when you open that checklist on that page it's complicated, but when you go over that red "Checklist" button to the pdf file, it looks more reliable and clear, no?


Which checklist are you talking about... What do you make out from that.. Can offshore applicants with 80 points apply?


----------



## Mogyy

Snol list for onshore only

For offshore you must meet ALL 4 requirement
Not 80 point only but other 3 requirment too

Read it again you will find ( ALL ) for offshore applicants
Regards


----------



## [email protected]

"Due to technical issues we have closed Applications until further notice. We are working to resolve this. Subscribe to the News and Events page for further updates"


----------



## [email protected]

Mogyy said:


> Snol list for onshore only
> 
> For offshore you must meet ALL 4 requirement
> Not 80 point only but other 3 requirment too
> 
> Read it again you will find ( ALL ) for offshore applicants
> Regards


Can you paste the link please.. coz I read that too somewhere yesterday and my interpretation was different to what you are saying


----------



## [email protected]

Hey Moggy.. Ur interpretation is incorrect buddy..
It says and I quote " Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet* all requirements under one of the following categories*s"

I am an international graduate of South Australia.
I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
I have high points - 80 points or higher.

The point to be noted is *all requirements under one of the following categories.*. and 80 points or higher is one of the categories...


----------



## BNK0212

Maggie,

Don't worry. You are eligible to apply if you have 80 points... Please read below:

Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories: 

I am an international graduate of South Australia.
I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
I have high points - 80 points or higher.

It clearly says - All requirements , under one of the following categories. You are eligible for category 4 which is high points.

If you click on category 4, it'll show you the requirements under that category which you have to meet. So as per the description given, you are good to go with high points.

Link 1 : Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply

Link 2: High Points - 80 points or higher

Do you mind sharing your point break up please?

All the BEST!!!


----------



## BNK0212

[email protected] said:


> Hey Moggy.. Ur interpretation is incorrect buddy..
> It says and I quote " Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet* all requirements under one of the following categories*s"
> 
> I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
> I have high points - 80 points or higher.
> 
> The point to be noted is *all requirements under one of the following categories.*. and 80 points or higher is one of the categories...



BINGO !! Even I wrote the same....


----------



## valsanail

BNK0212 said:


> BINGO !! Even I wrote the same....


Hi friend, can please help me too. I have a positive skill assessment in nominated occupation, but non relevant diploma. How do you think, will it be a problem while gaining a ss under high points?


----------



## BNK0212

valsanail said:


> Hi friend, can please help me too. I have a positive skill assessment in nominated occupation, but non relevant diploma. How do you think, will it be a problem while gaining a ss under high points?


Hi There..

You need to give more details. Like what occupation, what is your current point break up, what diploma you have etc. Can you please elaborate, i will surely try to help you to the best of my knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## valsanail

BNK0212 said:


> Hi There..
> 
> You need to give more details. Like what occupation, what is your current point break up, what diploma you have etc. Can you please elaborate, i will surely try to help you to the best of my knowledge. Thanks!


HR advisor 223111, it makes 80 with 489 ss(age 30, english 10, qualification 15, experience 15), diploma in law, but as for my occupation non-relevant diploma can be substituted by additional years, I got a positive outcome after assessment.


----------



## Sameer1626

valsanail said:


> HR advisor 223111, it makes 80 with 489 ss(age 30, english 10, qualification 15, experience 15), diploma in law, but as for my occupation non-relevant diploma can be substituted by additional years, I got a positive outcome after assessment.


Hi,

please be guided with teh below extract for your occupation



> Skill Level 1 : Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.


I guess you have been assessed positive for more than five years of your work exp, if its true then Go ahead with your *Aussie dreams !!*

All the best


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



BNK0212 said:


> BINGO !! Even I wrote the same....


Thanks BNK0212!!!!.. . appreciate that


----------



## BNK0212

[email protected] said:


> Thanks BNK0212!!!!.. . appreciate that


Welcome my friend... I asked a question, may be you missed it..

Can you share your point break up (PM me if you want it to be confidential). Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24

valsanail said:


> HR advisor 223111, it makes 80 with 489 ss(age 30, english 10, qualification 15, experience 15), diploma in law, but as for my occupation non-relevant diploma can be substituted by additional years, I got a positive outcome after assessment.


A diploma is 10 points, you need a degree for 15 points. Double-check this on the Points Test tab for the visa.


----------



## [email protected]

BNK0212 said:


> Welcome my friend... I asked a question, may be you missed it..
> 
> Can you share your point break up (PM me if you want it to be confidential). Thanks!


Sure, no worries, 

Eduction : 15
Work Ex : 10
English : 20
Age : 30
State Nomination : 5


----------



## valsanail

Maggie-May24 said:


> valsanail said:
> 
> 
> 
> HR advisor 223111, it makes 80 with 489 ss(age 30, english 10, qualification 15, experience 15), diploma in law, but as for my occupation non-relevant diploma can be substituted by additional years, I got a positive outcome after assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> A diploma is 10 points, you need a degree for 15 points. Double-check this on the Points Test tab for the visa.
Click to expand...

Friend in outcome it says that my qualification is considered bachelor, is that ok?


----------



## svelayutham

*login to SkillSelect*



raj_07 said:


> hello frnds,
> 
> I can't login into my IMMI account (http://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount)which I applied last April for SA with (55+5). Message promt up,user name and pwd not correct althourgh I give the correct one.
> 
> Is there any changes of policy?? DO i need to create new immi acount?? Please share


Try the link below:
SkillSelect
and login to SkillSelect


----------



## sandy2810

Guys please need your input for South Australia state nomination 190. My occupation ICT 262112 (Security Specialist) is currently as per the new July 1 2015 list in high nomination category. My IELTS score is 9,6.5,7.5,7 with an overall score of 7.5. 
The issue is my agent is insisting that my IELTS score has to be 7 each, however as per new IELTS requirements it clearly says that they would accept applicants with proficient (7) each or overall proficient plus (7.5) score.

Kindly advise.


----------



## sumi81

Finally SA has released in News & Release section that they will be back on 06July. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## learningc

sumi81 said:


> Finally SA has released in News & Release section that they will be back on 06July.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Hi sumi

Does that mean they revise the list ?


----------



## bossshakil

As their website is having technical problem I cannot see how to apply. In their "how to apply" tab they only mentioned apply online and track your application. My question is: 

1. Is there any special documents required for the application apart from the usual documents in support of claiming point? 
2. How much is the fee?
3. How to pay the fee?
4. Is there any special instruction to upload the docs?

Requesting to those who already applied or knows the rules.


----------



## Mogyy

Fees 200 AUD
With credit card
Ielts scan and experience letters and CV and skill assesment and passport first page scan for you and partner if u have


----------



## Sameer1626

Hi Friends,

I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.

:boxing:lane:

A special thanks to Siva, Mithu, Jeeten, Ancient Glory, Shel and of course many others who were always there to take a pain for my dumbest questions which i ever asked in this forum. One of my friend have told me about this forum and i guess that's the best thing (After the GRANT ) which had ever happened to me.

Just for your info guys.....i called DIBP today in the morning just to inquire about the status of my visa application and Whoa.....*I GOT A DIRECT GRANT* within 15 minutes of that call.

All the best everyone for your future endeavor. I'll be active in this forum to help others in my best capacity.

Cheers!!:eyebrows::welcome:


----------



## BNK0212

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> :boxing:lane:
> 
> A special thanks to Siva, Mithu, Jeeten, Ancient Glory, Shel and of course many others who were always there to take a pain for my dumbest questions which i ever asked in this forum. One of my friend have told me about this forum and i guess that's the best thing (After the GRANT ) which had ever happened to me.
> 
> Just for your info guys.....i called DIBP today in the morning just to inquire about the status of my visa application and Whoa.....*I GOT A DIRECT GRANT* within 15 minutes of that call.
> 
> All the best everyone for your future endeavor. I'll be active in this forum to help others in my best capacity.
> 
> Cheers!!:eyebrows::welcome:


Wow... That's AWESOME!!!! Congratulations for your success man. I am very happy for you. All the BEST for your life in OZ!


----------



## Maggie-May24

valsanail said:


> Friend in outcome it says that my qualification is considered bachelor, is that ok?


Bachelors is a degree so would be worth 15 points.


----------



## valsanail

Maggie-May24 said:


> Bachelors is a degree so would be worth 15 points.


dear Maggie, thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

What is happening this time around to South Australia website... I am not even sure if I would be able to submit my application.. as the website behaved weirdly on 1st July


----------



## tanwark

The site should be working fine by Monday afternoon IST.


----------



## grajdev382

Guys,
Need help with SA state nomination application checklist, as per my understanding only passport ACS and IELTS are required to be uploaded as part of application.
Please confirm


----------



## kartheek333

Hi ,

I am writing to assist me with the procedure for South Australia state sponsorship program.

Can you please assist me with the following information.

1) Like every other state sponsorship program, would SA also begins with submitting EOI with an indication to live in SA? 

2) In case if i submit EOI for another state , can i submit a new one for SA?

3) I also learnt from SA that they will open the SS online application coming monday. What is that for? I mean, we should submit both EOI and online application for SA SS? Please advice.

4) what are the documents require to submit online application?

I am an offshore applicant. Any assistance with this regard would be highly appreciated? Please advice.

Thanks,
Kartheek.


----------



## rizabdul

*Applied with 55 Points to claim 5 points for sponsorship*

Hi Guys ,

I have applied for the SA state sponsorship last evening and i have 55 points currently and that includes 2 years of work experience considered by ACS and i have 8 bands as an average for IELTS and not less than 7.5 in each of the modules. 

As i have 55 points , if i get state sponsorship i can claim those 5 extra points to make total points as 60 . 

What are my chances , first is to get the state sponsorship ?
I imagine , once the state sponsorship is offered irrespective of someone got 60/65/70 they can file the visa under 190 sub-class .

Please correct me if any of my above understanding is wrong and i would be grateful if someone can guide me as well . Thanks .


----------



## geetsingh

[email protected] said:


> Which checklist are you talking about... What do you make out from that.. Can offshore applicants with 80 points apply?


Hi why do u want to apply for SS?

You have 85 points!!

Why dont you apply for 189, Why going for SS, waiting for nomination & then going for 190?

Why dont u straight apply for 189, save time / money & also have an option to go anywhere in Aus including SA for which you applying for SS.

Answer to this would be highly appreciated & it might guide me on any point or knowledge which i'm missing.


----------



## sumi81

rizabdul said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have applied for the SA state sponsorship last evening and i have 55 points currently and that includes 2 years of work experience considered by ACS and i have 8 bands as an average for IELTS and not less than 7.5 in each of the modules.
> 
> As i have 55 points , if i get state sponsorship i can claim those 5 extra points to make total points as 60 .
> 
> What are my chances , first is to get the state sponsorship ?
> I imagine , once the state sponsorship is offered irrespective of someone got 60/65/70 they can file the visa under 190 sub-class .
> 
> Please correct me if any of my above understanding is wrong and i would be grateful if someone can guide me as well . Thanks .



The site was down. How were you able to submit the application?


----------



## Aly0021

Hi experts,
Can anyone please advise me, i am an onshore applicant, but I dont live in SA, whether am I able to apply for SA nomination. Because it says on the website interstate graduates can't apply.

Any suggestions much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



sumi81 said:


> The site was down. How were you able to submit the application?


Hi Sumi81.. I have the same question.. How was the application submitted if the site is down.. and I believe it is down for everyone and in every country..


----------



## [email protected]

geetsingh said:


> Hi why do u want to apply for SS?
> 
> You have 85 points!!
> 
> Why dont you apply for 189, Why going for SS, waiting for nomination & then going for 190?
> 
> Why dont u straight apply for 189, save time / money & also have an option to go anywhere in Aus including SA for which you applying for SS.
> 
> Answer to this would be highly appreciated & it might guide me on any point or knowledge which i'm missing.


Hey Geet.. My occupation is only open in South Australia and its not in the main SOL list..
Hence, I can only apply under 190 subclass..


----------



## Sameer1626

[email protected] said:


> Hey Geet.. My occupation is only open in South Australia and its not in the main SOL list..
> Hence, I can only apply under 190 subclass..


Hi,

if your occupation is under CSOL or only available under any specific state then you can only go for 190 or 489


----------



## Sameer1626

sandy2810 said:


> Guys please need your input for South Australia state nomination 190. My occupation ICT 262112 (Security Specialist) is currently as per the new July 1 2015 list in high nomination category. My IELTS score is 9,6.5,7.5,7 with an overall score of 7.5.
> The issue is my agent is insisting that my IELTS score has to be 7 each, however as per new IELTS requirements it clearly says that they would accept applicants with proficient (7) each or overall proficient plus (7.5) score.
> 
> Kindly advise.


If without 7(in each module) in IELTS you have 60 points including your sate nomination 5 points then your agent id fool as you are eligible to apply for your Visa


----------



## teeshag

Sameer1626 said:


> Dear Chetan,
> 
> I have already created a whatsapp group for the people who are moving to Adelaide in a near future. If you want to be a part of that whatsapp group then PM me your no.
> 
> regards
> Sameer


Hi,

Send a request please add me too 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kartheek333

Hi Experts,

I am writing to assist me with the procedure for South Australia state sponsorship program.

Can you please assist me with the following information.

1) Like every other state sponsorship program, would SA also begins with submitting EOI with an indication to live in SA? 

2) In case if i submit EOI for another state , can i submit a new one for SA?

3) I also learnt from SA that they will open the SS online application coming monday. What is that for? I mean, we should submit both EOI and online application for SA SS? Please advice.

4) what are the documents require to submit online application?

5) Also please advice if the documents should be attested by a JP for this?

I am an offshore applicant. Any assistance with this regard would be highly appreciated? Please advice.


----------



## Bk Yogi

Hi experts.....i have my 10th class and 12th class marksheets in punjabi.....Do i need to get the marksheets in english?????plz suggest


----------



## valsanail

Sameer1626 said:


> If without 7(in each module) in IELTS you have 60 points including your sate nomination 5 points then your agent id fool as you are eligible to apply for your Visa


friend, you mean if one has 60 without 7 in each band than he is eligible for 189 even if his occupation is not in SOL? Can you provide some links please? Coz I have never met such information before.


----------



## sandy2810

Sameer1626 said:


> If without 7(in each module) in IELTS you have 60 points including your sate nomination 5 points then your agent id fool as you are eligible to apply for your Visa


Unfortunately I need 10 points to reach 60. Which means my overall IELTS score of 7.5 will not suffice


----------



## valsanail

sandy2810 said:


> Unfortunately I need 10 points to reach 60. Which means my overall IELTS score of 7.5 will not suffice


so you also know about that chance? is this serious ?


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> :boxing:lane:
> 
> A special thanks to Siva, Mithu, Jeeten, Ancient Glory, Shel and of course many others who were always there to take a pain for my dumbest questions which i ever asked in this forum. One of my friend have told me about this forum and i guess that's the best thing (After the GRANT ) which had ever happened to me.
> 
> Just for your info guys.....i called DIBP today in the morning just to inquire about the status of my visa application and Whoa.....*I GOT A DIRECT GRANT* within 15 minutes of that call.
> 
> All the best everyone for your future endeavor. I'll be active in this forum to help others in my best capacity.
> 
> Cheers!!:eyebrows::welcome:


Hi Sameer,

Heart-filled Congratulation on achieving a Grant. Appreciate your gesture of being in tuch to help us (new members, aspiring to join you in Adelaide)

Cheers


----------



## amyv

kartheek333 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am writing to assist me with the procedure for South Australia state sponsorship program.
> 
> Can you please assist me with the following information.
> 
> 1) Like every other state sponsorship program, would SA also begins with submitting EOI with an indication to live in SA?
> 
> 2) In case if i submit EOI for another state , can i submit a new one for SA?
> 
> 3) I also learnt from SA that they will open the SS online application coming monday. What is that for? I mean, we should submit both EOI and online application for SA SS? Please advice.
> 
> 4) what are the documents require to submit online application?
> 
> I am an offshore applicant. Any assistance with this regard would be highly appreciated? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kartheek.


Hi, I too would like to know the answers to the above question.


----------



## rizabdul

sumi81 said:


> The site was down. How were you able to submit the application?



Well , i have applied before couple of days .


----------



## Sameer1626

valsanail said:


> friend, you mean if one has 60 without 7 in each band than he is eligible for 189 even if his occupation is not in SOL? Can you provide some links please? Coz I have never met such information before.


HI,

Read my above post again and you'll get the idea what i am trying to say there.


----------



## Sameer1626

alok.ibshyd said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> Heart-filled Congratulation on achieving a Grant. Appreciate your gesture of being in tuch to help us (new members, aspiring to join you in Adelaide)
> 
> Cheers


Hi Alok,

Thanks for your wishes mate. Hope to see you in Adelaide soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sameer1626

sandy2810 said:


> Unfortunately I need 10 points to reach 60. Which means my overall IELTS score of 7.5 will not suffice


Unfortunately mate,

no it will not be suffice for DIBP as you are not meeting the DIBP requirements but just fulfilling the requirement of State.

Try your luck with PTE


----------



## Sameer1626

Bk Yogi said:


> Hi experts.....i have my 10th class and 12th class marksheets in punjabi.....Do i need to get the marksheets in english?????plz suggest


Bother you have to get it translated to English and get the same notarised as well.


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Hi Guys,
Any luck with the SA website? Is it working now?


----------



## Sameer1626

kartheek333 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am writing to assist me with the procedure for South Australia state sponsorship program.
> 
> Can you please assist me with the following information.
> 
> 1) Like every other state sponsorship program, would SA also begins with submitting EOI with an indication to live in SA?
> 
> 2) In case if i submit EOI for another state , can i submit a new one for SA?
> 
> 3) I also learnt from SA that they will open the SS online application coming monday. What is that for? I mean, we should submit both EOI and online application for SA SS? Please advice.
> 
> 4) what are the documents require to submit online application?
> 
> 5) Also please advice if the documents should be attested by a JP for this?
> 
> I am an offshore applicant. Any assistance with this regard would be highly appreciated? Please advice.


Please find the revert below

1) Like every other state sponsorship program, would SA also begins with submitting EOI with an indication to live in SA? *YES.*

2) In case if i submit EOI for another state , can i submit a new one for SA?*YES. YOU HAVE TO CREATE A NEW EOI ID FOR THAT*

3) I also learnt from SA that they will open the SS online application coming monday. What is that for? I mean, we should submit both EOI and online application for SA SS? Please advice.*FIRST SUBMIT YOUR EOI BY LOGIN INTO SKILL SELECT ACCOUNT. AFTER SUBMITING AN EOI THERE YOU WILL GET THE EOI ID WHICH U NEED TO QUOTE IN YOUR SA SS APPLICATION*

4) what are the documents require to submit online application? *
AUD 200 FEES FOR SA SS
SKILL ASSESSMENT OUTCOME
ENGLISH LANG RESULT
PASSPORT
PROOF OF YOUR PAID EMPLOYMENT AT LEAST FOR ONE YEAR*

5) Also please advice if the documents should be attested by a JP for this? *ITS NOT MANDATORY IF YOUR DOCS ARE COLORED SCAN BUT I GET THE SAME NOTARISED SO THAT I LEAVE NO STONE UNTURNED*

I hope mate this info must have cleared your doubts


----------



## Pushpinder13

Hi all,

Just to be sure, does this mean that we cannot apply online with an EOI with preffered state as "Any State" or it specifically needs to be for that particular state.like SA if applying to SA and VIC if applying to VIC.

Also, can we have two parallel EOI's floating at the same time.

Please suggest.

Regards,
Pushpinder


----------



## sumi81

Hi Friends,

Finallt I have submitted the application. But I am really scared, I filled the application very fast. I dont even remember now I filled. oh God, I am feeling so dumb. I didnt even had patience to read what I am filling. 

I know it wont be possible but is there any way I can view and rectify if something wrond. 

Thanks


----------



## grajdev382

Sumi....same with me for 261314 and within few minutes its in RED now...special conditions apply from high availability


----------



## grajdev382

How much you entered in cash and assets field?


----------



## arbed

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am delighted to tell all the fellow members that I have got a *GRANT ...* today.
> 
> :boxing:lane:
> 
> A special thanks to Siva, Mithu, Jeeten, Ancient Glory, Shel and of course many others who were always there to take a pain for my dumbest questions which i ever asked in this forum. One of my friend have told me about this forum and i guess that's the best thing (After the GRANT ) which had ever happened to me.
> 
> Just for your info guys.....i called DIBP today in the morning just to inquire about the status of my visa application and Whoa.....*I GOT A DIRECT GRANT* within 15 minutes of that call.
> 
> All the best everyone for your future endeavor. I'll be active in this forum to help others in my best capacity.
> 
> Cheers!!:eyebrows::welcome:



hi Sameer, congratulations to you! I've been following your postings from old account to new account and now this! This is great news indeed, very happy for you! You have been very helpful to everyone in this forum. I wish you all the best in OZ!


----------



## sumi81

Hello Seniors,

Mistakes that I had made while filling up the application:

- Cash in hand - 50000 and in assests 70000 - I think it is too less. Can you please if it is ok? I have a family of 4.
- Didn't mention DIBP points..though it was a mandatory field but I dont know when the page moved to next without giving error
- while writing job duties, I copied paste it but the text was not completed due to the characters limitation. so it was incomplete
- uploaded the certified photocopy of my experience letter. only for 1 year.. will it suffice?


Your reply would be really helful. As I am getting very anxious and cursing myself that why was I in hurry?

Please provide your inputs.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Guys..
I also managed to fill and submit the application.. but my occupation is in supplementary list and 80 points was required.. I just had 80 only.. so I am kind of at the border.. Not sure if at all I would get the invite.. and when..


----------



## Bk Yogi

Hi guys....i managed to submit the application....but i have uploaded my reference letter from employer.....not my salary slips.....is it suffice.....


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone who has applied under supplementary list for South Australia????


----------



## sumi81

sumi81 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Mistakes that I had made while filling up the application:
> 
> - Cash in hand - 50000 and in assests 70000 - I think it is too less. Can you please if it is ok? I have a family of 4.
> - Didn't mention DIBP points..though it was a mandatory field but I dont know when the page moved to next without giving error
> - while writing job duties, I copied paste it but the text was not completed due to the characters limitation. so it was incomplete
> - uploaded the certified photocopy of my experience letter. only for 1 year.. will it suffice?
> 
> 
> Your reply would be really helful. As I am getting very anxious and cursing myself that why was I in hurry?
> 
> Please provide your inputs.
> 
> Thanks


any reply guyz


----------



## AnuBakshi

Hi Every One,

I have got a +ve VetAssess assessment and IELTS 7 each overall 8 score. Submitted SS for SA today in medium availability. 

Does medium/low availability for a code like 223311 affect the final outcome of the state sponsorship?

Anu


----------



## rock2007

Hi,

No Anu Bakshi.. i doubt if that has relevance to your application.


----------



## varunkm1706

Hi guys,
Today I lodged my application for 223311 with 65 points (60 +5 )
Any idea about the timeframe to get SS invite


----------



## grajdev382

*please check Answers Inline. No need to worry. You will get an invite soon*

please check Answers Inline. No need to worry. You will get an invite soon



sumi81 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Mistakes that I had made while filling up the application:
> 
> - Cash in hand - 50000 and in assests 70000 - I think it is too less. Can you please if it is ok? I have a family of 4.
> More than enough..its in AUD..its on very higher side
> 
> - Didn't mention DIBP points..though it was a mandatory field but I dont know when the page moved to next without giving error
> I never got this field to enter points..
> 
> - while writing job duties, I copied paste it but the text was not completed due to the characters limitation. so it was incomplete
> No problem as the details are mentioned in attachments and you can not enter enough details within 500 chars
> 
> - uploaded the certified photocopy of my experience letter. only for 1 year.. will it suffice?
> Yes
> 
> Your reply would be really helful. As I am getting very anxious and cursing myself that why was I in hurry?
> 
> Please provide your inputs.
> 
> No need to worry. You will get an invite soon:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks


----------



## AnuBakshi

Thanks rock2007. When you submitted the app today was it in high or medium availability?


----------



## rock2007

I wouldn't know that exactly, as it was done by my agent. Iam awaiting updats from him. For now i know the application was successful as the payment of AUD 200 has gone through.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone who applied for an occupation under supplementary list???


----------



## bait0211

sumi81 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Mistakes that I had made while filling up the application:
> 
> - Cash in hand - 50000 and in assests 70000 - I think it is too less. Can you please if it is ok? I have a family of 4.
> - Didn't mention DIBP points..though it was a mandatory field but I dont know when the page moved to next without giving error
> - while writing job duties, I copied paste it but the text was not completed due to the characters limitation. so it was incomplete
> - uploaded the certified photocopy of my experience letter. only for 1 year.. will it suffice?
> 
> 
> Your reply would be really helful. As I am getting very anxious and cursing myself that why was I in hurry?
> 
> Please provide your inputs.
> 
> Thanks


Hi There! I have the same error as you. 

- Didn't mention DIBP points..though it was a mandatory field but I dont know when the page moved to next without giving error. I only realized it now when I am trying to create a second account.

I also had an error on one of my jobs wherein my five years experienced which is my current job now hasn't been recorded. My work experienced recorded in the application is only 6 years wherein I am claiming for 15 points in EOI for 8 years + work experience. 

I am really stupid for I was in a hurry to finish my application this morning. 

I tried to email to request for me to send the information that is missing and in parallel I am creating a second account that I could submit however there was already a prompt notice that I can't apply for my course is already in a special condition.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



varunkm1706 said:


> Hi guys,
> Today I lodged my application for 223311 with 65 points (60 +5 )
> Any idea about the timeframe to get SS invite


How much you scored in English Proficiency. Is your score is 7 in each or overall 7.5?


----------



## Bk Yogi

Me to lodged for SA SS .....60 plus 5 for SS.....any idea about when we might get the ss


----------



## teeshag

[email protected] said:


> Anyone who has applied under supplementary list for South Australia????


Hi Maggie,

I too applied for SA with 80 points and even my skillset was in Supplementary list. 

Fingers crossed! Lets hope for the best!


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



teeshag said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> I too applied for SA with 80 points and even my skillset was in Supplementary list.
> 
> Fingers crossed! Lets hope for the best!


Great Teeshaq..

Whats your job code.. any idea how much time do they take to review the application..?
And you know what, we are not even sure that we would get an invite as there is a lot of ambiguity around supplementary list..

Thanks


----------



## teeshag

sumi81 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Mistakes that I had made while filling up the application:
> 
> - Cash in hand - 50000 and in assests 70000 - I think it is too less. Can you please if it is ok? I have a family of 4.
> - Didn't mention DIBP points..though it was a mandatory field but I dont know when the page moved to next without giving error
> - while writing job duties, I copied paste it but the text was not completed due to the characters limitation. so it was incomplete
> - uploaded the certified photocopy of my experience letter. only for 1 year.. will it suffice?
> 
> 
> Your reply would be really helful. As I am getting very anxious and cursing myself that why was I in hurry?
> 
> Please provide your inputs.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sumi81,

My consultant told me, that on priority SS requires Passport, Ielts Score card and Vetasses copy.

And financials u have mentioned in correctly. So dont worry...All is WELL!!


----------



## teeshag

[email protected] said:


> Great Teeshaq..
> 
> Whats your job code.. any idea how much time do they take to review the application..?
> And you know what, we are not even sure that we would get an invite as there is a lot of ambiguity around supplementary list..
> 
> Thanks


Hi Maggie,

My jobcode is 149311 - Conference & Event Organiser. And can you please elaborate on the Ambiguity point, do you have any proof or stats to support it?
Don't be so -ve, v did our bit lets pray for the best!

Have you applied through any consultant or tried on your own?


----------



## Jagmohan40

AnuBakshi said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> I have got a +ve VetAssess assessment and IELTS 7 each overall 8 score. Submitted SS for SA today in medium availability.
> 
> Does medium/low availability for a code like 223311 affect the final outcome of the state sponsorship?
> 
> Anu


Hi Anu 

I also applied under same category ,,,wonder how low availability affects the outcome. Lets be in touch ,,,,,do let me know if you learn anything about it.


----------



## [email protected]

teeshag said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> My jobcode is 149311 - Conference & Event Organiser. And can you please elaborate on the Ambiguity point, do you have any proof or stats to support it?
> Don't be so -ve, v did our bit lets pray for the best!
> 
> Have you applied through any consultant or tried on your own?


Hi Teeshaq.. No I am not being negative at all..very positive if you would like.. 

The ambiguity is related to what is mentioned on that Skill select page on SA website.. for main Skill list they have real time updated regarding availability ( status keeps changing from High Availability to Medium and then Low.. whereas there is nothing of that sort as far as Supplementary list is concerned.. so we can never be sure at what stage was it submitted...

Not sure how to interpret that scenario..

And I applied myself.. Cant trust these agents after an agent screwed my case last time... I was eligible last year itself but that idiot did not apply in time..

So, trusted myself this time around


----------



## xehny

Hello Experts,

A quick question, could someone please let me know if I'm on the right path?

1. IELTS (L:9, R:8, W:7.5, S:7.5, Overall: 8)
2. ACS Assessment Positive - Network and System Engineer (263111)
3. Filed EOI for SA - (55+5 Points)

It's been more than two months since I filed my EOI.
Am I missing something here?
Do we need to create an account on SA website too?

Please assist.
Thanks.


----------



## teeshag

[email protected] said:


> Hi Teeshaq.. No I am not being negative at all..very positive if you would like..
> 
> The ambiguity is related to what is mentioned on that Skill select page on SA website.. for main Skill list they have real time updated regarding availability ( status keeps changing from High Availability to Medium and then Low.. whereas there is nothing of that sort as far as Supplementary list is concerned.. so we can never be sure at what stage was it submitted...
> 
> Not sure how to interpret that scenario..
> 
> And I applied myself.. Cant trust these agents after an agent screwed my case last time... I was eligible last year itself but that idiot did not apply in time..
> 
> So, trusted myself this time around


See buddy, my logic says till last year the 80 or higher points rule was not there, they added to make it difficult for people to qualify, as SA has becoming one of the most accessible state and 80 or higher is really difficult for people to achieve.

If you see the regular state nominated ceiling on ANSZCO website, the graph shows that there are very few people who got invitation for 70+ points, because its difficult to achieve, maximum invitations gone for 60 -65 points.

So i would say, keep up the spirit buddy!!


----------



## [email protected]

xehny said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> A quick question, could someone please let me know if I'm on the right path?
> 
> 1. IELTS (L:9, R:8, W:7.5, S:7.5, Overall: 8)
> 2. ACS Assessment Positive - Network and System Engineer (263111)
> 3. Filed EOI for SA - (55+5 Points)
> 
> It's been more than two months since I filed my EOI.
> Am I missing something here?
> Do we need to create an account on SA website too?
> 
> Please assist.
> Thanks.


Hey Xehny..

If you want to get 5 points of State Nomination, then you have to apply for State Nomination for that state.. and if that is South Australia.. then go and create an account and submit application immediately...You have already wasted so much time


----------



## [email protected]

teeshag said:


> See buddy, my logic says till last year the 80 or higher points rule was not there, they added to make it difficult for people to qualify, as SA has becoming one of the most accessible state and 80 or higher is really difficult for people to achieve.
> 
> If you see the regular state nominated ceiling on ANSZCO website, the graph shows that there are very few people who got invitation for 70+ points, because its difficult to achieve, maximum invitations gone for 60 -65 points.
> 
> So i would say, keep up the spirit buddy!!


Agree with you mate!!

Its just that due to PTE, many people have got 20 points for superior English...

But yes, still.. its not easy to get 80 points.. so I am hopeful until and unless something goes horribly wrong


----------



## xehny

[email protected] said:


> Hey Xehny..
> 
> If you want to get 5 points of State Nomination, then you have to apply for State Nomination for that state.. and if that is South Australia.. then go and create an account and submit application immediately...You have already wasted so much time


Thanks Maggie,
Guess I'm too late.
I tried to create an account today and all it says that you ain't eligible to apply for Subclass 190 for SA (Reason I believe is that my occupation has been moved to Supplementary List which doesn't allow an off-shore applicant to apply for 190. Guess the changes were made in the last week).
Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Hey Xehny..
> 
> If you want to get 5 points of State Nomination, then you have to apply for State Nomination for that state.. and if that is South Australia.. then go and create an account and submit application immediately...You have already wasted so much time


Just checked your occupation .. Its now in Special conditions apply.. you would not be able to apply for SA State sponsorship now, until an unless you qualify those special conditions.. which is primarily for those who have worked or studies in South Australia.. OR have a close relative living there..

Do check one more time...


----------



## xehny

[email protected] said:


> Just checked your occupation .. Its now in Special conditions apply.. you would not be able to apply for SA State sponsorship now, until an unless you qualify those special conditions.. which is primarily for those who have worked or studies in South Australia.. OR have a close relative living there..
> 
> Do check one more time...


That's what my understanding is.
Thanks anyway!


----------



## [email protected]

xehny said:


> That's what my understanding is.
> Thanks anyway!


Keep checking for ACT skill list.. It would be out on 1st August.. and try and submit the application on 1st August itself if your occupation opens there


----------



## xehny

[email protected] said:


> Keep checking for ACT skill list.. It would be out on 1st August.. and try and submit the application on 1st August itself if your occupation opens there


Thanks Maggie.
Already filed EOI for NSW and it's been 3 months, no response whatsoever.
Ain't sure if I'm missing something there too :\
Do you have any idea if we need to create an account with NSW too after an EOI has been filed?


----------



## [email protected]

xehny said:


> Thanks Maggie.
> Already filed EOI for NSW and it's been 3 months, no response whatsoever.
> Ain't sure if I'm missing something there too :\
> Do you have any idea if we need to create an account with NSW too after an EOI has been filed?


Xehny,

The rule is that you have to apply for State Sponsorship after creating an account on their website and submitting your application.. Simply submitting the EOI and selecting a state in it wont help.. You need to submit a separate application with that state and in that application, mention the EOI in which you had selected that state


----------



## xehny

[email protected] said:


> Xehny,
> 
> The rule is that you have to apply for State Sponsorship after creating an account on their website and submitting your application.. Simply submitting the EOI and selecting a state in it wont help.. You need to submit a separate application with that state and in that application, mention the EOI in which you had selected that state


How dumb have I been..


----------



## xehny

[email protected] said:


> Xehny,
> 
> The rule is that you have to apply for State Sponsorship after creating an account on their website and submitting your application.. Simply submitting the EOI and selecting a state in it wont help.. You need to submit a separate application with that state and in that application, mention the EOI in which you had selected that state


I don't find any link to create account with NSW :\
I found one with SA though..
Could you assist?


----------



## [email protected]

xehny said:


> I don't find any link to create account with NSW :\
> I found one with SA though..
> Could you assist?


Search on the Website bro.. I have never looked for stuff on NSW.. You may also look for a thread on NSW nomination.. and probably people would be able to help there


----------



## xehny

[email protected] said:


> Search on the Website bro.. I have never looked for stuff on NSW.. You may also look for a thread on NSW nomination.. and probably people would be able to help there


Roger that!


----------



## ibtasamlatif

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys..
> I also managed to fill and submit the application.. but my occupation is in supplementary list and 80 points was required.. I just had 80 only.. so I am kind of at the border.. Not sure if at all I would get the invite.. and when..



Hi Maggie

I think with 80 points you have more than excellent chances of getting the invite. Don't worry.

I have filed mine as well today with 55+5. IELTS 8.5 ( 9, 8.5,8,7.5).

Goodluck and
Pray for me as well
:juggle:


----------



## [email protected]

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Maggie
> 
> I think with 80 points you have more than excellent chances of getting the invite. Don't worry.
> 
> I have filed mine as well today with 55+5. IELTS 8.5 ( 9, 8.5,8,7.5).
> 
> Goodluck and
> Pray for me as well
> :juggle:


Thanks.. but the problem is that my occupation is in Supplementary list.. and it requires minimum of 80 points for offshore applicants.. So, just like 60 for occupations in main skill list.. 80 is the starting point for supplementary list... So, it is not that great for supplementary list..

Best of luck to you too!!!!


----------



## ibtasamlatif

[email protected] said:


> Thanks.. but the problem is that my occupation is in Supplementary list.. and it requires minimum of 80 points for offshore applicants.. So, just like 60 for occupations in main skill list.. 80 is the starting point for supplementary list... So, it is not that great for supplementary list..
> 
> Best of luck to you too!!!!



I know people who had 60 points in 189 visa who got the grant, have migrated and been living happily in Aussie land, so no need to worry.

You have hit the finish line for points and now is the time to sit back, wait and pray.

Btw what is your occupation that needs 80 points? Aren't u eligible for 189 already?


----------



## [email protected]

ibtasamlatif said:


> I know people who had 60 points in 189 visa who got the grant, have migrated and been living happily in Aussie land, so no need to worry.
> 
> You have hit the finish line for points and now is the time to sit back, wait and pray.
> 
> Btw what is your occupation that needs 80 points? Aren't u eligible for 189 already?


to be eligible for 189, you need to have your occupation in main SOL list.. if your occupation is in CSOL list.. then you can apply for 190..

my occupation code is 224712


----------



## valsanail

*Research for SA*

Hi dear members. Can anybody advise how many symbols must the SA research consist of? I actually haven't seen the app form and not sure what kind of text shall I prepare. Please assist.


----------



## goodtimes

[email protected] said:


> Xehny,
> 
> The rule is that you have to apply for State Sponsorship after creating an account on their website and submitting your application.. Simply submitting the EOI and selecting a state in it wont help.. You need to submit a separate application with that state and in that application, mention the EOI in which you had selected that state


Could you please share the link for creating an account on their website? Many thanks.


----------



## sumi81

> grajdev382,teeshag


Thanks for your reply. That is really comforting but still crossing my fingers. God knows what will happen. 



> bait0211


Dont worry buddy everything will be fine.


----------



## varunkm1706

canchi_mohd said:


> How much you scored in English Proficiency. Is your score is 7 in each or overall 7.5?


HI,
i Have got 7.5 in each, have you filed for SS

Varun


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



varunkm1706 said:


> HI,
> i Have got 7.5 in each, have you filed for SS
> 
> Varun


You have 65 points, no need to worry at all. You will get an invite.


----------



## varunkm1706

goodtimes said:


> Could you please share the link for creating an account on their website? Many thanks.[/qu
> http apply dot migration dot sa dot gov dot au


----------



## path_prasanna

SA Sol list has been updated yesterday...Mechanical engineering is in special conditions...  
Now what to do... I planned to apply it on the 10th ..SO now should i have to apply for another state or can i wait and see for any further updates??? someone please help me out...


----------



## sumi81

Hi Friends,

Can anyone please tell generally how long does it take to get a invite from SA for ICT Professions?


----------



## rock2007

path_prasanna said:


> SA Sol list has been updated yesterday...Mechanical engineering is in special conditions...
> Now what to do... I planned to apply it on the 10th ..SO now should i have to apply for another state or can i wait and see for any further updates??? someone please help me out...


Prasanna,

It seems unlikely that the stAtus will change from special conditions to any other. ACT will open in August. In the meanwhile, keep checking other states too. Dont worry you will get through


----------



## Jagmohan40

What is the fate if 190 visa is applied in low avaibility today and later codes moves to special category in next couple days?


----------



## Pushpinder13

Jagmohan40 said:


> What is the fate if 190 visa is applied in low avaibility today and later codes moves to special category in next couple days?


To my understanding it should not be a problem till the time you submitted your application it was showing either high, medium or low...because as per details available on SA website it says that :
"_The number of available state nomination places (planning levels) are now calculated at the time of submission rather than time of decision, meaning your application will no longer be refused based on planning levels_."

I think there is nothing to worry about.

Regards,
Pushpinder


----------



## Jagmohan40

Jai ho ......thanks pushpinder that gives me lots of confidence.:relaxed:


----------



## Jagmohan40

From where i can give permission to DIBP to view my PTE score ?


----------



## Bk Yogi

Jagmohan40 said:


> From where i can give permission to DIBP to view my PTE score ?


 login into pte account and click on send report.....


----------



## Jagmohan40

DIBP name is not featuring there?


----------



## varunkm1706

Jagmohan40 said:


> DIBP name is not featuring there?


If you are filing for SA SS then choose SA in the send report

Varun


----------



## Bk Yogi

Jagmohan40 said:


> DIBP name is not featuring there?


 then u have to upload your result


----------



## umami

sumi81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please tell generally how long does it take to get a invite from SA for ICT Professions?


I have the same question 

Or they just issue the sponsorship in 3 weeks after you submit EOI and application?

Please clarify!! :confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## kamy58

xehny said:


> How dumb have I been..


You are not dumb, NSW first sends the invitation to apply only then you go and apply with the link provided in email, then they will review and if approved will nominate you in EOI which will trigger EOI invitation


----------



## kamy58

kamy58 said:


> You are not dumb, NSW first sends the invitation to apply only then you go and apply with the link provided in email, then they will review and if approved will nominate you in EOI which will trigger EOI invitation


Just to add to my comments above-- This process is only for NSW where you apply only after their invitation

_New nomination process in 2015

A new selection and invitation process for the NSW nomination program was introduced in February 2015. Under the new process, prospective candidates for NSW nomination will be chosen from SkillSelect, the DIBP's online registration system for skilled workers. The top-ranking candidates will be invited to apply for NSW nomination._


----------



## Pushpinder13

[email protected] said:


> Xehny,
> 
> The rule is that you have to apply for State Sponsorship after creating an account on their website and submitting your application.. Simply submitting the EOI and selecting a state in it wont help.. You need to submit a separate application with that state and in that application, mention the EOI in which you had selected that state


Hi Maggie,

Just to be sure, are you saying that we can create multiple EOI's for different state and then apply to the state with the EOI in which we have selected them as preferred state.

Please confirm.

Thanks..


----------



## mehdi103

Hi
Unfortunately I used an agent for south Australia state sponsorship. and due to the difference of time zones he took action late and my job which was highly available at first became under special conditions. Does any one know what would the outcome be?


Visa Subclass : 489, Occupation code : 233511, industrial engineer
Skill Assessment : +EA
IELTS Scores : L : 7, R : 7, S : 7.5, W : 6.5 overall 7
EOI Submitted : 60 Points, Date : 1st July'15
State Nomination : Applied on 6th July


----------



## grajdev382

Any one received any updates from South Australia....all those who applied on 6 Jul 15.


----------



## [email protected]

mehdi103 said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately I used an agent for south Australia state sponsorship. and due to the difference of time zones he took action late and my job which was highly available at first became under special conditions. Does any one know what would the outcome be?
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass : 489, Occupation code : 233511, industrial engineer
> Skill Assessment : +EA
> IELTS Scores : L : 7, R : 7, S : 7.5, W : 6.5 overall 7
> EOI Submitted : 60 Points, Date : 1st July'15
> State Nomination : Applied on 6th July


Was your agent able to submit the application for state nomination..???


----------



## [email protected]

Pushpinder13 said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Just to be sure, are you saying that we can create multiple EOI's for different state and then apply to the state with the EOI in which we have selected them as preferred state.
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks..


No Pushpinder, this is not what I said.. As per my understanding, you can submit only one EOI.. but you can double check...

You have to enter the state from which you need nomination inside your EOI,


----------



## sumi81

grajdev382 said:


> Any one received any updates from South Australia....all those who applied on 6 Jul 15.



no update..


----------



## mehdi103

He says he applied.


----------



## Ragul28

I'm a Civil Engineer & my degree as positive assessed by EA.
I hope to make the payment tomorrow for SA State Nomination .
I've claimed *60 points* in EOI ( Age-30, Degree-15, English-10 & SS -5)
I've uploaded following documents.
1. Passport Copy
2. IELTS Results form
3. Skill Assessment by EA

Friends, advise me whether i need to documents for *job evidence* also. It *wasn't* marked *(important) in my application.

I hope to make the payment tomorrow, so friends guide me on this.

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

mehdi103 said:


> He says he applied.


was the money deducted from your credit card... 206 AUD.. If yes, then your application was lodged.. else.. he is making a fool of you


----------



## varunkm1706

No Update


----------



## umami

no update for me as well


----------



## Ragul28

I'm a Civil Engineer & my degree as positive assessed by EA.
I hope to make the payment tomorrow for SA State Nomination .
I've claimed 60 points in EOI ( Age-30, Degree-15, English-10 & SS -5)
I've uploaded following documents.
1. Passport Copy
2. IELTS Results form
3. Skill Assessment by EA

Friends, advise me whether i need to documents for job evidence also. It wasn't marked *(important) in my application.

I hope to make the payment tomorrow, so friends guide me on this.


----------



## [email protected]

Ragul28 said:


> I'm a Civil Engineer & my degree as positive assessed by EA.
> I hope to make the payment tomorrow for SA State Nomination .
> I've claimed 60 points in EOI ( Age-30, Degree-15, English-10 & SS -5)
> I've uploaded following documents.
> 1. Passport Copy
> 2. IELTS Results form
> 3. Skill Assessment by EA
> 
> Friends, advise me whether i need to documents for job evidence also. It wasn't marked *(important) in my application.
> 
> I hope to make the payment tomorrow, so friends guide me on this.


Make it quick.. as it has already come under Medium Availability for South Australia


----------



## varunkm1706

223311 under "Special Conditions Apply".

Regards
Varun


----------



## Ragul28

varunkm1706 said:


> 223311 under "Special Conditions Apply".
> 
> Regards
> Varun


My degree is Civil Engineer ANZSCO 233211 :eyebrows:


----------



## Jagmohan40

Hi I applied under low availability couple of days back.....how this change would effect my application....although as per pushpinder it does not matter


----------



## sumi81

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hi I applied under low availability couple of days back.....how this change would effect my application....although as per pushpinder it does not matter


No need to worry buddy. It will not effect your application in any manner.. just relax and wait for invitation


----------



## mehdi103

[email protected] said:


> Was your agent able to submit the application for state nomination..???


yes he was


----------



## [email protected]

mehdi103 said:


> yes he was


Then you should not worry about it..


----------



## mehdi103

[email protected] said:


> Then you should not worry about it..


Thank you Maggie


----------



## mehdi103

is there any group on viber , whats app, telegram... to discuss immigration matters.
please add me 00989126610629


----------



## Bk Yogi

grajdev382 said:


> Any one received any updates from South Australia....all those who applied on 6 Jul 15.


 no update for me as well.....


----------



## amyv

Hi, trying to lodge the SA online application and have a doubt.
On education qualification page for course duration in weeks. It says as it appears on the CRISCO website. Any idea what this is about?

Looking for some guidance from those who submitted their form. 

Thanks in advance
Amy


----------



## upkar2810

Hi,

Do we need to prove sufficient funds while lodging an application for SA state?


----------



## Bk Yogi

upkar2810 said:


> Hi, Do we need to prove sufficient funds while lodging an application for SA state?


 we just need to declare.....no proof at this stage


----------



## Pushpinder13

amyv said:


> Hi, trying to lodge the SA online application and have a doubt.
> On education qualification page for course duration in weeks. It says as it appears on the CRISCO website. Any idea what this is about?
> 
> Looking for some guidance from those who submitted their form.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Amy


Hi,

I am just curious, while I was filing my application I never received any page that requested for educational qualifications... Is it something that comes up based on the answers provided to previous questions..

Kindly confirm.

Thanks,
Pushpinder


----------



## Pushpinder13

[email protected] said:


> No Pushpinder, this is not what I said.. As per my understanding, you can submit only one EOI.. but you can double check...
> 
> You have to enter the state from which you need nomination inside your EOI,


Ok I understand now, however, I had a question..now that I have applied to SA by selecting SA as preferred state in my EOI ... I cannot apply to any other state (ex. VIC) for nomination now using the same EOI as it wont be relevant...

In such cases how should a candidate proceed... Ideally if a person is seeking nomination from multiple states shouldn't he have the flexibility to choose "any state" in EOI..

Please suggest.


----------



## upkar2810

Hi pushpinder,
Even I am caught in same dilemma as you are.
I think we need to submit multiple EOI's if we are seeking sponsorship from multiple states.
If some one can throw light on this ...it will be a great help


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, found this on SA website . So, be ready for a lonnnnnnggg wait!!!!!!!

Application type : Skilled provisional nomination subclass 489/190 
Current average processing time : 6-8 weeks


----------



## grajdev382

changes from 3 weeks to 6-8 weeks 

Visa Subclass : 190, Occupation code : 261314
ACS Skill Assessment : +ve
IELTS Scores : L : 8.5, R : 7.5, S : 7.5, W : 7
EOI Submitted : 70 Points, Date : 3rd July'15
State Nomination : Applied on 6th July


----------



## Sameer1626

upkar2810 said:


> Hi pushpinder,
> Even I am caught in same dilemma as you are.
> I think we need to submit multiple EOI's if we are seeking sponsorship from multiple states.
> If some one can throw light on this ...it will be a great help


Hi mate,

Yes you are right, you should have different EOI's if you are aplying for different states


----------



## sumi81

[email protected] said:


> Guys, found this on SA website . So, be ready for a lonnnnnnggg wait!!!!!!!
> 
> Application type : Skilled provisional nomination subclass 489/190
> Current average processing time : 6-8 weeks


Hey [email protected]

Does it mean that getting invitation would take this much of time?


----------



## varunkm1706

I spoke to my consultant and she conveyed the same message that we need to wait for 8 weeks for the invite


----------



## sumi81

Two months is very long time just to know if you are being invited or not 

Guyz I have one question I have submitted 2 EOI's for SA. One for Software Tester and another for ICT system test engineer. Will it cause any kind of problem to get an invite?


----------



## [email protected]

sumi81 said:


> Hey [email protected]
> 
> Does it mean that getting invitation would take this much of time?


Hi Sumi81

I think this is the maximum time that they would take... last year they sent nominations in just 2 weeks only.. So maybe they would take 5-6 weeks atleast this time around..

Lets see.. Its gonna be a longg wait!!!!!!


----------



## Bk Yogi

[email protected] said:


> Hi Sumi81 I think this is the maximum time that they would take... last year they sent nominations in just 2 weeks only.. So maybe they would take 5-6 weeks atleast this time around.. Lets see.. Its gonna be a longg wait!!!!!!


 Well one of the guy here told me that he got the invite in two weeks.....And this time they have charged us 200AUD so they should send us the invite sooner than the last time 😅


----------



## [email protected]

sumi81 said:


> Two months is very long time just to know if you are being invited or not
> 
> Guyz I have one question I have submitted 2 EOI's for SA. One for Software Tester and another for ICT system test engineer. Will it cause any kind of problem to get an invite?


Best thing would be to write to South Australia immigration team at [email protected]
and ask them to get the accurate answer..


----------



## sumi81

[email protected] said:


> Hi Sumi81
> 
> I think this is the maximum time that they would take... last year they sent nominations in just 2 weeks only.. So maybe they would take 5-6 weeks atleast this time around..
> 
> Lets see.. Its gonna be a longg wait!!!!!!



Yup..right.. I dont know how I am gonna wait so long though I have doubts of getting invite with so many mistakes. It is really difficult to concentrate on work and I am glued to this forum.


----------



## sumi81

[email protected] said:


> Best thing would be to write to South Australia immigration team at [email protected]
> and ask them to get the accurate answer..


Thanks [email protected] I will do that. Though I read somewhere in their site one can submit multiple EOI's and can withdraw any of them later. But I think it would be wise to write them.


----------



## [email protected]

Guys!!!! just a query out of curiosity...

I authorised SA immigration to view my PTE report by using send report function on PTE website.I did that on 6th July.At that time, I immediately got an email from PTE with the subject " Confirmation of Institution Score Report Order " saying that the SA immigration woudl be sent the scores.

Last night, I again, got an email from PTE with the Subject "Confirmation of Institution Score Report Order "

Not sure what it means.Can anyone guess Or have received such email????


----------



## varunkm1706

[email protected] said:


> Guys!!!! just a query out of curiosity...
> 
> I authorised SA immigration to view my PTE report by using send report function on PTE website.I did that on 6th July.At that time, I immediately got an email from PTE with the subject " Confirmation of Institution Score Report Order " saying that the SA immigration woudl be sent the scores.
> 
> Last night, I again, got an email from PTE with the Subject "Confirmation of Institution Score Report Order "
> 
> Not sure what it means.Can anyone guess Or have received such email????


Even I authorised it on 6th and I got only 1 email from PTE


----------



## [email protected]

varunkm1706 said:


> Even I authorised it on 6th and I got only 1 email from PTE


What I was guessing was thay maybe SA immigration team have viewed my scores.. adn thats why I have got another email...

When you are waiting for something.. imagination does run wild at times.


----------



## varunkm1706

[email protected] said:


> What I was guessing was thay maybe SA immigration team have viewed my scores.. adn thats why I have got another email...
> 
> When you are waiting for something.. imagination does run wild at times.


I will assume that they are sending you the invite


----------



## [email protected]

varunkm1706 said:


> I will assume that they are sending you the invite


Thanks Varun for those positive words..but can I ask the basis of that assumption..


----------



## varunkm1706

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Varun for those positive words..but can I ask the basis of that assumption..


well, this is my imagination and let season of invites begin soon


----------



## [email protected]

varunkm1706 said:


> well, this is my imagination and let season of invites begin soon


Yeah..Lets hope so!!!


----------



## Pushpinder13

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Yes you are right, you should have different EOI's if you are aplying for different states


Hi Sameer, 
Thanks for your response.. TO substantiate the same I got the below information from skillselect website:

"_There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation_"

Cheers...


----------



## teeshag

Hello friends,

I read in the forum, that 489 are faster than 190. Any clue friends?

This was mentioned by one of our senior, who is already sitting in Adelaide.

So, lets wait...


----------



## teeshag

teeshag said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I read in the forum, that 489 are faster than 190. Any clue friends?
> 
> This was mentioned by one of our senior, who is already sitting in Adelaide.
> 
> So, lets wait...


He said the following:

*"I am living in Adelaide with 489 ss.. 
The processing time is faster than 190.. Since you are sponsored by the government the diac take as a skill shortage in the state. So the visa processing time is faster..
Mine was granted 1 month after the co was assigned. 
All the best"*


----------



## Ausaz15

can any1 help us on this to understand....

I have submitted my EOI for South Australia under 263111 state nomination on 5th of July, which was on high availability, but just the next day on 6th of July 263111 was changed to special conditions apply.. what are my chances of getting an invite or what should be case for my Eoi which was already submitted on high availability..

Thank you,


----------



## Jagmohan40

Hi I was told by couple of friends here that sit relaxed and wait for you invite ...it will not impact your application at all.:+1:


----------



## sumi81

Hello Friends,

I have just got the promotion letter which is effective from 1st July. Could anyone please do I need to make change in EOI or mail someone about it?

Thanks


----------



## varunkm1706

sumi81 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have just got the promotion letter which is effective from 1st July. Could anyone please do I need to make change in EOI or mail someone about it?
> 
> Thanks


Does it is impacting your profile for which you have applied like nature of work
If it is impacting than don't tell but if it is resulting into increase of points then update EOI


----------



## Pushpinder13

Hi Folks,,

Need URGENT advice/suggestions !!!!

While going through various threads related to filing EOI, , I feel that while I creted my EOI , I might have over claimed points from work experience by mistake.
As per ACS, my skilled experience starts from July 2012, however in EOI I entered all my work ex starting from Jun 2010 which gave me 5 additional points....

Now that I have applied for SA nomination with the current EOI, I am wondering it might be a problem later in case I get an invite to file for visa.

Can someone please advice in such case how should I proceed, should I update my EOI to reflect correct points , which will then mismatch with points I provided in my SA application, or should I let it be and later substantiate it with documents as proof for the work experience that I have shown.

Please suggest ....

Regards,
Pushpinder


----------



## sumi81

varunkm1706 said:


> Does it is impacting your profile for which you have applied like nature of work
> If it is impacting than don't tell but if it is resulting into increase of points then update EOI


It is not impacting my profile. It is just a role change. There will no impact on anything.


----------



## zarnab

Pushpinder13 said:


> Hi Folks,,
> 
> Need URGENT advice/suggestions !!!!
> 
> While going through various threads related to filing EOI, , I feel that while I creted my EOI , I might have over claimed points from work experience by mistake.
> As per ACS, my skilled experience starts from July 2012, however in EOI I entered all my work ex starting from Jun 2010 which gave me 5 additional points....
> 
> Now that I have applied for SA nomination with the current EOI, I am wondering it might be a problem later in case I get an invite to file for visa.
> 
> Can someone please advice in such case how should I proceed, should I update my EOI to reflect correct points , which will then mismatch with points I provided in my SA application, or should I let it be and later substantiate it with documents as proof for the work experience that I have shown.
> 
> Please suggest ....
> 
> Regards,
> Pushpinder


You can update your EOI before receiving visa invitation.


----------



## kamy58

Pushpinder13 said:


> Hi Folks,,
> 
> Need URGENT advice/suggestions !!!!
> 
> While going through various threads related to filing EOI, , I feel that while I creted my EOI , I might have over claimed points from work experience by mistake.
> As per ACS, my skilled experience starts from July 2012, however in EOI I entered all my work ex starting from Jun 2010 which gave me 5 additional points....
> 
> Now that I have applied for SA nomination with the current EOI, I am wondering it might be a problem later in case I get an invite to file for visa.
> 
> Can someone please advice in such case how should I proceed, should I update my EOI to reflect correct points , which will then mismatch with points I provided in my SA application, or should I let it be and later substantiate it with documents as proof for the work experience that I have shown.
> 
> Please suggest ....
> 
> Regards,
> Pushpinder


Update it before you get the Invitation else you would be stuck


----------



## sumi81

sumi81 said:


> It is not impacting my profile. It is just a role change. There will no impact on anything.





Should I update the the designation in EOI???

Please respond.


----------



## grajdev382

sumi81 said:


> It is not impacting my profile. It is just a role change. There will no impact on anything.




No need to change anything as you got this letter after you applied for nomination and SS


----------



## grajdev382

Today i received my IELTS result and it 7 and above in all sections. I have already applied under 190 on 6th jul 261314, my wife being the primary applicant.
Please suggest should i get my ACS done as S/W engg and apply under 189 or wait to hear back from SA first.


----------



## teeshag

grajdev382 said:


> Today i received my IELTS result and it 7 and above in all sections. I have already applied under 190 on 6th jul 261314, my wife being the primary applicant.
> Please suggest should i get my ACS done as S/W engg and apply under 189 or wait to hear back from SA first.


I would u should go ahead with 189, as it gives you freedom to explore the other states of Aus.

All the best!


----------



## grajdev382

teeshag said:


> I would u should go ahead with 189, as it gives you freedom to explore the other states of Aus.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks, but i think we can move anywhere on 190 as well as it is moral obligation not legal binding. Just need to inform the concerned authorities.


----------



## goodtimes

grajdev382 said:


> Thanks, but i think we can move anywhere on 190 as well as it is moral obligation not legal binding. Just need to inform the concerned authorities.


Hi,

If you applied on 6th July 2015 for 190 and planning to get assessed by ACS for 189, then I think by the time you get your skills assessment done, you will probably get an invite from SA for 190. The average time for invite from SA is 6 to 8 weeks, but i guess it will happen in about 3 to 4 weeks - esp. if all required documents were presented during nomination application. 

However, if you have doubts regarding SA invite, better go for your skills assessment asap so that you can get it done before August invite round for 189 visa and eventually apply for 189 visa in time. Moreover this is a safer/fool proof option (esp. if you are sure of getting positive skills assessment from ACS), though it requires you to spend extra on ACS assessment.

I hope it helps!


----------



## mehdi103

Hi goodtimes
i wanted to know how you think it will take them 3-4 weeks to invite instead of 6-8 what they have mentioned. i have also applied and was really happy reading your comment but a little doubtful.
thanks


----------



## goodtimes

mehdi103 said:


> Hi goodtimes
> i wanted to know how you think it will take them 3-4 weeks to invite instead of 6-8 what they have mentioned. i have also applied and was really happy reading your comment but a little doubtful.
> thanks


Hi,

I am not sure about 3 to 4 weeks, this is just a guess based on the trends from last year's July SA Nomination Applications and Invites. Last year, during the month of July, many people received the nomination within 3 - 4 weeks of applying. 

Perhaps, you can check some posts following this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia-state-sponsorship-196.html#post4444738

Plus, I believe my guess is influenced by a lot of wishful thinking.


----------



## mehdi103

I am very happy to know that your comment is based on some facts.
Thank u


----------



## grajdev382

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you applied on 6th July 2015 for 190 and planning to get assessed by ACS for 189, then I think by the time you get your skills assessment done, you will probably get an invite from SA for 190. The average time for invite from SA is 6 to 8 weeks, but i guess it will happen in about 3 to 4 weeks - esp. if all required documents were presented during nomination application.
> 
> However, if you have doubts regarding SA invite, better go for your skills assessment asap so that you can get it done before August invite round for 189 visa and eventually apply for 189 visa in time. Moreover this is a safer/fool proof option (esp. if you are sure of getting positive skills assessment from ACS), though it requires you to spend extra on ACS assessment.
> 
> I hope it helps!


Many thanks. Hope good times ahead for all of us


----------



## nitmanit02

Pushpinder13 said:


> Hi Folks,,
> 
> Need URGENT advice/suggestions !!!!
> 
> While going through various threads related to filing EOI, , I feel that while I creted my EOI , I might have over claimed points from work experience by mistake.
> As per ACS, my skilled experience starts from July 2012, however in EOI I entered all my work ex starting from Jun 2010 which gave me 5 additional points....
> 
> Now that I have applied for SA nomination with the current EOI, I am wondering it might be a problem later in case I get an invite to file for visa.
> 
> Can someone please advice in such case how should I proceed, should I update my EOI to reflect correct points , which will then mismatch with points I provided in my SA application, or should I let it be and later substantiate it with documents as proof for the work experience that I have shown.
> 
> Please suggest ....
> 
> Regards,
> Pushpinder


Hi pushpinder,
As some fellow members have mentioned, change the EOI, and also I suggest inform SA about change in points, else they might reject based on this reason later.

Also just curious, how many points have u claimed in EOI/SA currently including 5 points for SS?


----------



## sumi81

grajdev382 said:


> No need to change anything as you got this letter after you applied for nomination and SS


Thanks for reply. But I am little worried. what if something wrong just because of this? because they have mentioned that one should update the EOI if there is any change in information provided.


----------



## valsanail

*please help*

friends, just please clarify because I don't understand what you are talking about well. If, for instance, in real you have 75 including state nomination, but in EOI you wrote something wrong by mistake (several days of more experience) and it brought you up to 80 points, what would SA do in this case?


----------



## Pushpinder13

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi pushpinder,
> As some fellow members have mentioned, change the EOI, and also I suggest inform SA about change in points, else they might reject based on this reason later.
> 
> Also just curious, how many points have u claimed in EOI/SA currently including 5 points for SS?


Thanks for your response.. I guess it would be wise to inform SA ..

Currently I had claimed 70 points (considering 5 yrs plus work ex) .. however, with the change in EOI..my actual points score should be 65.. (since first 2 yrs was not considered by ACS)...All points are inlcusive of SS..


----------



## MahmudRochy

Perham86 said:


> Hi guys , i am onshore and but not living in SA, it stated i can't be eligible for SA sponsorship because i'm onshore and not residing in SA, am i right?
> 
> my profession is in SA list.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes that's right sadly


----------



## Jagmohan40

Folks any Idea when is the next round of invitation? Also on what site or link we can check invitation round dates?


----------



## ibtasamlatif

[email protected] said:


> to be eligible for 189, you need to have your occupation in main SOL list.. if your occupation is in CSOL list.. then you can apply for 190..
> 
> my occupation code is 224712




ACT and NSW will update their list soon. Keep an eye on them but I think you won't need to apply for them as you have good chances of getting the sponsorship from SA


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Hello Dear Experts and Friends

I hope you are fine.

I would like to get your expert opinion and would appreciate if you can asses my credentials here.

I have applied for SS of SA on 6th July under the occupation code of Electrical Engineer (233311) with points 55+5

I have 3 years and 6 months of total experience ( relevant experience of 2years). 

IELTS 9, 8.5, 8, 7.5

Electrical Engineers is in "MEDIUM" availability when I applied and is still in the same category.

I would like to know what are my chances of getting the SS keeping in consideration that my occupation is in "Medium" category and not "High" availability one.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sumi81

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hello Dear Experts and Friends
> 
> I hope you are fine.
> 
> I would like to get your expert opinion and would appreciate if you can asses my credentials here.
> 
> I have applied for SS of SA on 6th July under the occupation code of Electrical Engineer (233311) with points 55+5
> 
> I have 3 years and 6 months of total experience ( relevant experience of 2years).
> 
> IELTS 9, 8.5, 8, 7.5
> 
> Electrical Engineers is in "MEDIUM" availability when I applied and is still in the same category.
> 
> I would like to know what are my chances of getting the SS keeping in consideration that my occupation is in "Medium" category and not "High" availability one.
> 
> Thanks in Advance



you dont need to worry about anything.. read this link.. they have mentioned about the planning levels

About State Nominated Occupation Lists


----------



## sumi81

anyone any update??


----------



## varunkm1706

sumi81 said:


> anyone any update??


No Update yet.....


----------



## sumi81

I think they will start sending invites either from this friday or monday onwards..


----------



## [email protected]

How do you know that Sumi81????


----------



## teeshag

sumi81 said:


> I think they will start sending invites either from this friday or monday onwards..


Again guessing?

You raise our heartbeats buddy!!


----------



## teeshag

[email protected] said:


> How do you know that Sumi81????


Maggie..

Didnt u apply for 489?

Your signature says 190..


----------



## goodtimes

valsanail said:


> friends, just please clarify because I don't understand what you are talking about well. If, for instance, in real you have 75 including state nomination, but in EOI you wrote something wrong by mistake (several days of more experience) and it brought you up to 80 points, what would SA do in this case?


Hi,

Please correct your mistake and update your EOI. Mark your experience as relevant or irrelevant appropriately in your EOI. Your marks will increase automatically when your experience increases, but you cannot over claim points for experience that is not assessed or has not been achieved yet.

What would SA do? If you are invited to apply for a visa, the information in your EOI will be used as part of your visa application. You will then need to confirm your claims and submit evidence with your application. If you provide false or misleading information on your EOI and receive an invitation based on this information, your application may be refused. If your visa application is refused you will lose your visa application charge and may also be subject to a bar which prevents the grant of a further visa.

Check out this thread for related discussion: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...take-work-experience-section.html#post6799746

All the best!


----------



## Pushpinder13

Pushpinder13 said:


> Thanks for your response.. I guess it would be wise to inform SA ..
> 
> Currently I had claimed 70 points (considering 5 yrs plus work ex) .. however, with the change in EOI..my actual points score should be 65.. (since first 2 yrs was not considered by ACS)...All points are inlcusive of SS..


Hello Guys,

I informed SA on the update to my EOI which reduced my points by 5, from 70 t0 65, and just now I have recieved the following response from them:

"_Thank you for your email
The amendment to the EOI point calculation will not affect your assessment by South Australia.
South Australia will check your EOIO top confirm 60 plus points has been achieved and will assess you meet the work experience required for SA which is one year in the last three year._"

Looks encouraging..

Keep ur spirits up guys..


----------



## [email protected]

teeshag said:


> Maggie..
> 
> Didnt u apply for 489?
> 
> Your signature says 190..


Hi teeshaq,

I applied for 190..


----------



## rkukguy

*Jobs in SA*

Hello All

I am from Delhi, India and have applied for SA state nomination on this 7th. I had a word with a couple of friends in Adelaide about the job market there and what I got to know is that there are hardly any jobs there.

Do you guys have any idea about it? And, in case you don't find a job there, how soon can we move to another state for work?

Thanks


----------



## sumi81

[email protected] said:


> How do you know that Sumi81????


I was going through the member's timelines who applied for SA. By analysing that it seems like people get invites after 14 - 20 days. It just a guess.

what a time waste.. waiting is killing me..


----------



## Bk Yogi

Yes..... I have also heard that it takes 2 to 3 weeks. I applied for SS on 6th.....eagerly waiting for the response....


----------



## sumi81

Guyz, I have few questions:

- My spouse has diploma in electronics. I think that was of 2 years. Will the letter from their institute suffice the functional english requirement or he shud go for IELTS?

- My son who is 6 years old is US citizen, I think he will not require US PCC..right?


----------



## Jagmohan40

Even i have seen previous invitation round details where dates mentioned were of 1st and 3rd friday of any month. So guess it will be same in future too.


----------



## grajdev382

Guys,

I got invite from canada last week end...should i go for it or Aus is better option.

Applied on 6th jul ...190


----------



## mukeshsharma

canada is better  , im also going for the same , Ausssi dollor will touch 36 / in next 6 months :-(


----------



## 514149143

Guys please tell me if there are any chance to get opening in Canbera as one mof my friend couldn't apply for SA on 6th July due to late result declaration of PTE and now Training and Development occupation is in special condition. 

Plz let me know if any chances in Canbera.

Thanks.


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Hi Friends,
Is there any member who has also applied in ANZSCO - 149914 (Financial Institute Branch Manager)?
Rgds


----------



## 514149143

alok.ibshyd said:


> Hi Friends,
> Is there any member who has also applied in ANZSCO - 149914 (Financial Institute Branch Manager)?
> Rgds


Hi Alok

My friend has applied in this occupation and got his case approved today morning.


----------



## teeshag

[email protected] said:


> Hi teeshaq,
> 
> I applied for 190..


Hi,

Sorry i thought it was for 489.


----------



## [email protected]

514149143 said:


> Hi Alok
> 
> My friend has applied in this occupation and got his case approved today morning.


Hi, On which date did your friend apply for South Australia State Sponsorship..? Did he apply on or after 1st July or before that?


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Hey Guys, Just wanted to share a good news.
My Immigration Agent called and told me that on 6th July they have submitted 16 Applications and they have received 1 invite today. So I guess SA is fast


----------



## teeshag

alok.ibshyd said:


> Hey Guys, Just wanted to share a good news.
> My Immigration Agent called and told me that on 6th July they have submitted 16 Applications and they have received 1 invite today. So I guess SA is fast


What a news!!

Who is your agent??


----------



## Sameer1626

valsanail said:


> friends, just please clarify because I don't understand what you are talking about well. If, for instance, in real you have 75 including state nomination, but in EOI you wrote something wrong by mistake (several days of more experience) and it brought you up to 80 points, what would SA do in this case?


Hi,

SA will not do anything in such a case they will issue the invite with those 80 points and after the visa lodgment the CO will crosscheck the points you have claimed for and their your visa application will get rejected for overclaiming the points.

*NOTE : NEVER EVER OVERCLAIM THE POINTS * BE HAPPY WITH 60 POINTS AS POINTS WILL HAVE THEIR ROLE ONLY IN EOI ROUNDS.


----------



## Sameer1626

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hello Dear Experts and Friends
> 
> I hope you are fine.
> 
> I would like to get your expert opinion and would appreciate if you can asses my credentials here.
> 
> I have applied for SS of SA on 6th July under the occupation code of Electrical Engineer (233311) with points 55+5
> 
> I have 3 years and 6 months of total experience ( relevant experience of 2years).
> 
> IELTS 9, 8.5, 8, 7.5
> 
> Electrical Engineers is in "MEDIUM" availability when I applied and is still in the same category.
> 
> I would like to know what are my chances of getting the SS keeping in consideration that my occupation is in "Medium" category and not "High" availability one.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Hi,

with 60 points and medium availability you might get your invite within 3 weeks


----------



## teeshag

alok.ibshyd said:


> Hey Guys, Just wanted to share a good news.
> My Immigration Agent called and told me that on 6th July they have submitted 16 Applications and they have received 1 invite today. So I guess SA is fast


Hi alok,

Can you please check with your consultant, which visa category got State approval?


----------



## 514149143

teeshag said:


> Hi alok,
> 
> Can you please check with your consultant, which visa category got State approval?


Hey Alok

That's really a good news. Who is ur consultant, may be ur and our consultant same because my friend too applied on 6th july and got approval today itself, he is in 190 category and branch manager institutions occupation.


----------



## boxofchoc

*Supplementary sponsorship*



learningc said:


> Hi forum
> please explain - what is Supplementary skilled list?
> 
> Thank you


The Supplementary Skilled List reflects all occupations available on the Commonwealth’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) that are not available on State Occupation List.


----------



## saurav_dada

I wish to apply for SA sponsership, I have 60 points in 261313 code . 

Pls guide me step wise procedure to apply on SA website and EOI part . 

Waiting for your reply most anxiously


----------



## Jagmohan40

I think you should watch couple of videos on you tube for that


----------



## alok.ibshyd

514149143 said:


> Hey Alok
> 
> That's really a good news. Who is ur consultant, may be ur and our consultant same because my friend too applied on 6th july and got approval today itself, he is in 190 category and branch manager institutions occupation.


Hi Its Visas & Permits (Bangalore)


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Any mechanical engineer 233512 able to apply SA during 1st to 7th July? Kindly share.
My agent is tortoise and in addition dumb too!!!


----------



## valsanail

goodtimes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please correct your mistake and update your EOI. Mark your experience as relevant or irrelevant appropriately in your EOI. Your marks will increase automatically when your experience increases, but you cannot over claim points for experience that is not assessed or has not been achieved yet.
> 
> What would SA do? If you are invited to apply for a visa, the information in your EOI will be used as part of your visa application. You will then need to confirm your claims and submit evidence with your application. If you provide false or misleading information on your EOI and receive an invitation based on this information, your application may be refused. If your visa application is refused you will lose your visa application charge and may also be subject to a bar which prevents the grant of a further visa.
> 
> Check out this thread for related discussion: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...take-work-experience-section.html#post6799746
> 
> All the best!


Friend, I still haven't applied for SA ss, so can I just update my EOI, fix my details, and only after that apply, won't they see my EOI history, like oh this guy has changed his details!? It was just a mistake..


----------



## Maggie-May24

People update their EOI all the time and I've never heard that DIBP questions them why they've done this. I doubt DIBP worries about changes, and if they did ask about it you can advise that you realised you'd made a mistake and corrected it.


----------



## sumi81

sumi81 said:


> Guyz, I have few questions:
> 
> - My spouse has diploma in electronics. I think that was of 2 years. Will the letter from their institute suffice the functional english requirement or he shud go for IELTS?
> 
> - My son who is 6 years old is US citizen, I think he will not require US PCC..right?


any reply..


----------



## goodtimes

sumi81 said:


> any reply..


Hi,

I think it would be more streamlined to go with IELTS or PTE score for the spouse's English level. The letter from their institute (of Diploma in Electronics) for checking the functional level of English might work, but I am not sure about it. Please check the following link on how to prove that you have Functional English: How can I prove I have functional English?

Police certificate is not required if anyone is under the age of 16; For more info on this, check: Character and police certificate requirements

I hope this helps. All the best!


----------



## goodtimes

valsanail said:


> Friend, I still haven't applied for SA ss, so can I just update my EOI, fix my details, and only after that apply, won't they see my EOI history, like oh this guy has changed his details!? It was just a mistake..


Friend, please make the changes at the earliest before you get invited. Don't worry about DIBP checking your EOI history etc. You must mention the correct information and if some mistakes were made, then better correct it now. If you get invited with wrong information in EOI, then you will have problems later.

Cheers!


----------



## Bk Yogi

Guys i need some advice.....in my eoi and SA SS i have mentioned only the experience verified by vetassess. Total i have 7 years of experience but vetassess verified only 4 years. Should i mention the non recognized years of experience also. Plz advise so that i can update my eoi before getting the invite


----------



## goodtimes

Bk Yogi said:


> Guys i need some advice.....in my eoi and SA SS i have mentioned only the experience verified by vetassess. Total i have 7 years of experience but vetassess verified only 4 years. Should i mention the non recognized years of experience also. Plz advise so that i can update my eoi before getting the invite


Hi,

It's good if you do, but if you don't then there is no harm. You can relax and let it be like that. You don't have to mention the non recognized years of experience. 

However, if you do mention the unrecognized experience, then DO NOT FORGET to mark it as irrelevant/not related to nominated occupation. 

All the best!


----------



## varunkm1706

Bk Yogi said:


> Guys i need some advice.....in my eoi and SA SS i have mentioned only the experience verified by vetassess. Total i have 7 years of experience but vetassess verified only 4 years. Should i mention the non recognized years of experience also. Plz advise so that i can update my eoi before getting the invite


We need to claim for that experience which is related to our job code- This is what was conveyed to me by my consultant


----------



## Bk Yogi

Thanks for the reply....i feel i should leave it like that only.....wat say ?


----------



## kamy58

Bk Yogi said:


> Guys i need some advice.....in my eoi and SA SS i have mentioned only the experience verified by vetassess. Total i have 7 years of experience but vetassess verified only 4 years. Should i mention the non recognized years of experience also. Plz advise so that i can update my eoi before getting the invite


There are two scenarios

1) EOI-- Here you have to put only the experience which has been assessed as relevant by authourity, ACS gives a date in the letter
2) SS-- Victoria and I think NSW as well just ask for total experience because they are not bothered about the ACS process. SO here you should mention total experience because it strengthens your case for state nomination. You need to whether SA also requires the total experience


----------



## sumi81

any update???


----------



## mehdi103

Hi,
Does any one have any idea that it is good to prepare PCC and medical before being invited?
I checked many people's timelines and realized that they lodged just after being invited showing that they had already prepared their PCC and medical.


----------



## kamy58

mehdi103 said:


> Hi,
> Does any one have any idea that it is good to prepare PCC and medical before being invited?
> I checked many people's timelines and realized that they lodged just after being invited showing that they had already prepared their PCC and medical.


Here is one of the threads why PCC/Medical should not be done much earlier because they are linked to your IED(Initial Entry Date)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2662-pcc-expiry-links-initial-entry-date.html


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, any update..?

It seems South Australia authorities want to stick to their 6-8 weeks time frame


----------



## S_Stanley

Maybe next week,


----------



## S_Stanley

Im planning to resign, oOnce I get the invitation. Anyone else in hurry like me lol


----------



## Pushpinder13

Hi guys,,anyone in the house who has applied for SA nomination under the job code 135112 - ICT Project Manager..and has received invite ..


----------



## S_Stanley

Don't think they have started the invitation rounds yet


----------



## Jagmohan40

Stanley baba i am with you:wink:


----------



## S_Stanley

I like the expression


----------



## sumi81

Hello Friends,

My husband got the fingerprints done. Can anyone please tell what other documents he need to send to FBI and how can we share the details of the credit card? Is there form that we should fill out and include in the package?

Prompt reply would be appreciated. 

Thanks

________________________________

Got all the info in FBI site.. Thanks


----------



## nap123

Hi guys,

I am planning to apply for SA state nomination under 190 visa in Software Engineer(261313) profession with 60 points.(from start). I have already applied for invite for 489 in june with 65 points and waiting for the invite.

Is it worth to cancel that 489 invite request and begin process for SA SS with 60 points.

Any chances of getting invite in a week?

PS:My occupation was updated as "Low availability" two days ago in anzscosearch


----------



## rizabdul

*Urgent help needed*

Hi Guys , i have made an Application on 3rd of July 2015 for the SA SS on the Skill Select Website and i have 55 + 5 ( Sponsorship points ) Making a total of 60 and i have 8 on an average in IETLS . 

What should i do next ? I have made application on Skill Select first . 

I have read somewhere that i need to make another application as well on the SA SS website . 

When i tried to make application on the SA SS website , at one point it asked me the below question . 

*Has the main applicant worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia in the last three years?**

As its asking for the experience in SA , ive entered as NO but it says i am ineligible to apply .

Just wondering what to do next but as far as i know we need 60 points to apply . Right

Please help .


----------



## [email protected]

rizabdul said:


> Hi Guys , i have made an Application on 3rd of July 2015 for the SA SS on the Skill Select Website and i have 55 + 5 ( Sponsorship points ) Making a total of 60 and i have 8 on an average in IETLS .
> 
> What should i do next ? I have made application on Skill Select first .
> 
> I have read somewhere that i need to make another application as well on the SA SS website .
> 
> When i tried to make application on the SA SS website , at one point it asked me the below question .
> 
> *Has the main applicant worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia in the last three years?**
> 
> As its asking for the experience in SA , ive entered as NO but it says i am ineligible to apply .
> 
> Just wondering what to do next but as far as i know we need 60 points to apply . Right
> 
> Please help .


What is your Occupation code.. ?


----------



## rizabdul

[email protected] said:


> What is your Occupation code.. ?



Bro , its 26111 - ICT Business Analyst .

I think the code is right . But i am a ICT Business Analyst .

My IELTS Score are 7.5,7.5,8,8.5 and 8 as Average .

I have applied with 5 years of experience but ACS has deducted 3 years and gave me only 2 years . So wondering . 

What are my chances ? 
And What is the right procedure to apply please ? Especially for SA ?


----------



## kamy58

rizabdul said:


> Bro , its 26111 - ICT Business Analyst .
> 
> I think the code is right . But i am a ICT Business Analyst .
> 
> My IELTS Score are 7.5,7.5,8,8.5 and 8 as Average .
> 
> I have applied with 5 years of experience but ACS has deducted 3 years and gave me only 2 years . So wondering .
> 
> What are my chances ?
> And What is the right procedure to apply please ? Especially for SA ?


SA ICT BA is not available now, it is restricted to special conditions only.As per special restrictions, You should have 80 points or Worked in SA or Have a family member in SA


----------



## Sharadtewari

*190 and 489 simultaneously for SA SS advisable?*



[email protected] said:


> Guys, any update..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems South Australia authorities want to stick to their 6-8 weeks time frame
Click to expand...

Hi,
I have also applied for 190 Advertising Specialist SA SS on 18th Jul, 15 in 80 points special condition n infact i am in more of a trouble as my birthday comes on 15th Aug, 15 n if they don't send my invitation before that my points will fall short as i will be 33 Yrs old than.

I was wondering if i can apply 489 simultaneously with 190 as i am eligible for both. I am worried that my profession might close by the time my 190 application results come.

Please suggest if anybody has similar experience n what should i do.


----------



## sumi81

Hey Friends.. I just got the invite mail. Now moving with the next steps


----------



## Sharadtewari

sumi81 said:


> Hey Friends.. I just got the invite mail. Now moving with the next steps


Congratulations Sumi, way to go

You got the invite on a Sunday night to be exact? Or was it earlier. 

From 6th jul to 19th Jul is 14 days to be precise which is a great turnaround time. Relieves me. Can you please let me know if you were in special condition or normal SS.

Please confirm if anyone else got their Invites


----------



## desideep

Hi friends this is my info, i am waiting for the invite.


Subclass: 190
ACS Applied 18.11.2013 Result 13.02.14
ACS + experience considered after Nov 2007
ANZSCO Code: 262113
Ilets 22.11.2014 R9,L8,S7.5,W7- Overall 8
EOI Updated 30July
SA Nomination Applied: 06-07-2015


----------



## varunkm1706

sumi81 said:


> Hey Friends.. I just got the invite mail. Now moving with the next steps


Congratulations.....


----------



## desideep

sumi81 said:


> Hey Friends.. I just got the invite mail. Now moving with the next steps


Congrats Sumi, whats is your code?


----------



## teeshag

Got the invite on Friday!!! Ready for next step!!:boxing::boxing:


----------



## S_Stanley

Congrats guys


----------



## amyv

sumi81 said:


> Hey Friends.. I just got the invite mail. Now moving with the next steps


Hi sumi, congrats, must be a big relief, what are the next steps you are going to follow?


----------



## Bk Yogi

Congrats sumi.....mera number kab aayega 😊


----------



## sumi81

Bk Yogi said:


> Congrats sumi.....mera number kab aayega 😊


Thanks.. sabka number aayega...have patience ..


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats to all who got the invite!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am waiting!!!!!!!


----------



## sumi81

amyv said:


> Hi sumi, congrats, must be a big relief, what are the next steps you are going to follow?



Thanks.. well first thing first..Visa Fees.. I am gonna explore how I can pay the visa fee.


----------



## sumi81

[email protected] said:


> Congrats to all who got the invite!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am waiting!!!!!!!


Thanks [email protected] will get it soon..


----------



## [email protected]

teeshag said:


> Got the invite on Friday!!! Ready for next step!!:boxing::boxing:


Hey teeshaq,

Many Congratulations!!!! best of luck for the next steps!!!

You were right when you said that 489 gets invitations earlier.. As both of us have the same points, but I haven't got the invite as I applied under 190..


----------



## sumi81

varunkm1706 said:


> Congratulations.....


Thanks


----------



## sumi81

Just for Info.I submitted 2 SA SS application one if which was refused other one was approved.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey Sumi81.. why did you submit two applications??


----------



## nehaa777

congrats to all...applied under 190...awaiting invite.


----------



## teeshag

[email protected] said:


> Hey teeshaq,
> 
> Many Congratulations!!!! best of luck for the next steps!!!
> 
> You were right when you said that 489 gets invitations earlier.. As both of us have the same points, but I haven't got the invite as I applied under 190..


Hi Maggie,

Thank u so much!

Yes I read somewhere, because 489 (Invitation Pathway), there are very few applicants, thus I guess its easy to get invite.

Anyway, dont loose hope! U will hear some good news soon


----------



## [email protected]

teeshag said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Thank u so much!
> 
> Yes I read somewhere, because 489 (Invitation Pathway), there are very few applicants, thus I guess its easy to get invite.
> 
> Anyway, dont loose hope! U will hear some good news soon


Thanks.. !!!!!! Do stay in touch..PM your email address


----------



## universal_fellow

Best wishes for next step


----------



## mehdi103

congrats to invited people. I applied under 489.I am awaiting for invite and I am really worried coz I have applied for 489 and evidently I have to be invited so far.


----------



## Eugenezh

Hi friends!

Any updates so far?


----------



## [email protected]

Eugenezh said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> Any updates so far?


Hey, update your signature so that everyone can relate to what you are talking..


----------



## Sharadtewari

*190 Visa, point reducing due to age on 15th aug. Need help*



teeshag said:


> Got the invite on Friday!!! Ready for next step!!:boxing::boxing:


Hi,
I am new t the forum and therefore wanted to ask some basic questions. 

- I am little worried as my skill is under 80 point special condition n i am going to lose point for age on 15th Aug. So can i expect SS before that or it's a long shot?
- U think 489 is faster than 190 as i ve applied for 190. 
- What are the primary differences between 489 and 190?
- SA clearly states, you ve to remain in state. Do you think, we will be able to move out if we don't get a job there
- Also, have u figured out ways to get a job there as i am not sure how will i go about it?


Job Code: Advertising Specialist - 225111
Vetasses: + Ve (2014)
Pearson: L/90 W/90 R/90 S/79
Score: 80
EOI/ SA SS Applied 190 (Special Condition 80 points) - 18.07.2015
State Sponsorhip: ??


----------



## kamy58

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi,
> I am new t the forum and therefore wanted to ask some basic questions.
> 
> - I am little worried as my skill is under 80 point special condition n i am going to lose point for age on 15th Aug. So can i expect SS before that or it's a long shot?
> - U think 489 is faster than 190 as i ve applied for 190.
> - What are the primary differences between 489 and 190?
> - SA clearly states, you ve to remain in state. Do you think, we will be able to move out if we don't get a job there
> - Also, have u figured out ways to get a job there as i am not sure how will i go about it?
> 
> 
> Job Code: Advertising Specialist - 225111
> Vetasses: + Ve (2014)
> Pearson: L/90 W/90 R/90 S/79
> Score: 80
> EOI/ SA SS Applied 190 (Special Condition 80 points) - 18.07.2015
> State Sponsorhip: ??


- I am little worried as my skill is under 80 point special condition n i am going to lose point for age on 15th Aug. So can i expect SS before that or it's a long shot?
- U think 489 is faster than 190 as i ve applied for 190. -- *Little faster*
- What are the primary differences between 489 and 190?-- *489 is provisional and can stay only in regional are*
- SA clearly states, you ve to remain in state. Do you think, we will be able to move out if we don't get a job there--* Yes for two years, they may not stop legally if you go but may not have good records for further processing*
- Also, have u figured out ways to get a job there as i am not sure how will i go about it?


----------



## [email protected]

"I am little worried as my skill is under 80 point special condition n i am going to lose point for age on 15th Aug. So can i expect SS before that or it's a long shot?"

Let me try and answer this question. You are not going to loose 5 points for age on 15th August..As the points are calculated and freezed as per the date when you submitted the application and your points will also remain same if you have claimed them correctly.


----------



## Atis

kamy58 said:


> - What are the primary differences between 489 and 190?-- *489 is provisional and can stay only in regional are*


One more thing: with 489 you are not entitled for Centrelink services, such as Family Tax Benefit. 
As far as I know, 489 allows you to live and work anywhere is SA, Adelaide included.


----------



## Atis

[email protected] said:


> "I am little worried as my skill is under 80 point special condition n i am going to lose point for age on 15th Aug. So can i expect SS before that or it's a long shot?"
> 
> Let me try and answer this question. You are not going to loose 5 points for age on 15th August..As the points are calculated and freezed as per the date when you submitted the application and your points will also remain same if you have claimed them correctly.


As per border.gov.au: "All factors are assessed as they are at the time you are invited to apply for this visa."


----------



## kamy58

[email protected] said:


> "I am little worried as my skill is under 80 point special condition n i am going to lose point for age on 15th Aug. So can i expect SS before that or it's a long shot?"
> 
> Let me try and answer this question. You are not going to loose 5 points for age on 15th August..As the points are calculated and freezed as per the date when you submitted the application and your points will also remain same if you have claimed them correctly.


It is calculated at the time of invitation NOT the time of application


----------



## Sharadtewari

kamy58 said:


> It is calculated at the time of invitation NOT the time of application


Thanks for such a quick reply everyone,

I am in a catch 22 situation actually, being a special condition nomination, i need 80 points to be nominated, however 80 points remain only till before 15th Aug. 

So if they delay my application beyond 15th aug, points will automatically reduce n i will be at 75 points.

After this, i will need to convert this application to 489 so wanted to check whether this same application will automatically convert or i will have to go for a fresh appplication. Also , in case my professions get's removed than, i will lose on both counts as i will ineligible for 190 n 489 options would also be closed.

:juggle: Juggling timelines here, do u guys think i will get invitation in 4 clear weeks that i have?? :confused2:

Can someone please share the links where one can get a more detailed information on this.


----------



## [email protected]

Sharadtewari said:


> Thanks for such a quick reply everyone,
> 
> I am in a catch 22 situation actually, being a special condition nomination, i need 80 points to be nominated, however 80 points remain only till before 15th Aug.
> 
> So if they delay my application beyond 15th aug, points will automatically reduce n i will be at 75 points.
> 
> After this, i will need to convert this application to 489 so wanted to check whether this same application will automatically convert or i will have to go for a fresh appplication. Also , in case my professions get's removed than, i will lose on both counts as i will ineligible for 190 n 489 options would also be closed.
> 
> :juggle: Juggling timelines here, do u guys think i will get invitation in 4 clear weeks that i have?? :confused2:
> 
> Can someone please share the links where one can get a more detailed information on this.


Hi Sharad,

Looking at the responses from other members in this forum, it seems that you would certainly loose 5 points if you dont get invitation before 15th August.. I am also in the same dilemma as I applied on 6th July and would loose 5 points of age on 1st of August and would be at 75 points. So, I am also worried if I would get the invitation before 1st August.. 

If not, then I would have to change my application from 190 to 489

Thanks


----------



## Sharadtewari

[email protected] said:


> Hi Sharad,
> 
> So, I am also worried if I would get the invitation before 1st August..
> 
> If not, then I would have to change my application from 190 to 489
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

So, first of all, do you intend to write or speak to SA guys this week or next week n request them to expedite your application. I think this has worked for some candidates in the past.
Some experienced people can guide.

Secondly, do you know the process of converting 190 to 489 n do we need to pay the fees again? 
N last of all, best of luckk mate. Hope you sail through with flying colors but suggestion is don't leave any stone unturned.:boxing:


----------



## desideep

Hi friends, is there a way to check if the application for nomination was submitted in HIGH Availability of the trade code.


----------



## M[email protected]

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, first of all, do you intend to write or speak to SA guys this week or next week n request them to expedite your application. I think this has worked for some candidates in the past.
> Some experienced people can guide.
> 
> Secondly, do you know the process of converting 190 to 489 n do we need to pay the fees again?
> N last of all, best of luckk mate. Hope you sail through with flying colors but suggestion is don't leave any stone unturned.:boxing:


Thanks Sharad,

Yes, I would wait until next Monday, and If I dont hear anything from them, then would write an email to them to expedite. 

Also, as you mentioned that it has worked for some people in the past, so did they mention to South Australia that they may loose points if invitation is not received in time.. Or they simply wrote to South Australia to expedite without giving any reason.

I am not Sure about the process of changing it to 489 from 190.. but I believe that changing it in EOI and then writing an email to South Australia should suffice..

My sense is that you would get the invitation before 15th August as it would be more than a month since you applied..

lets hope for the best


----------



## kamy58

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, first of all, do you intend to write or speak to SA guys this week or next week n request them to expedite your application. I think this has worked for some candidates in the past.
> Some experienced people can guide.
> 
> Secondly, do you know the process of converting 190 to 489 n do we need to pay the fees again?
> N last of all, best of luckk mate. Hope you sail through with flying colors but suggestion is don't leave any stone unturned.:boxing:


Guys- I may be missing something basic here, you have 75 or 80 points you can very well get 189 invitation. Isn't your occupation listed on SOL?


----------



## [email protected]

kamy58 said:


> Guys- I may be missing something basic here, you have 75 or 80 points you can very well get 189 invitation. Isn't your occupation listed on SOL?


No, its not listed on SOL.


----------



## Sharadtewari

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Sharad,
> 
> Yes, I would wait until next Monday, and If I dont hear anything from them, then would write an email to them to expedite.
> 
> Also, as you mentioned that it has worked for some people in the past, so did they mention to South Australia that they may loose points if invitation is not received in time.. Or they simply wrote to South Australia to expedite without giving any reason.
> 
> I am not Sure about the process of changing it to 489 from 190.. but I believe that changing it in EOI and then writing an email to South Australia should suffice..
> 
> My sense is that you would get the invitation before 15th August as it would be more than a month since you applied..
> 
> lets hope for the best


What i was thinking was that i will write an email first saying, "please let me know status & help expedite so i can apply for Visa" in 2 to 3 days if they do not respond then finally writing that "Please help me by closing it before so n so date as i might lose point n may become ineligible." 

Basically request for help, however do take your consultants advice too on this matter before mailing.
Is there a way we can get in touch directly so we can discuss in more detail.

Also i will have 27 days from lodging which is still not a month though n almost equal to your 25 days so if u get it, i might get it too else equal chances.

R u not planning to increase points further by adding wifes occupation or something else?


----------



## rkukguy

Just received the invite to apply for the visa..yipeee..


----------



## nehaa777

hey rkukguy..what is ur occupation and when did you apply? if you can put down the details please.


----------



## varunkm1706

rkukguy said:


> Just received the invite to apply for the visa..yipeee..


Congrats.......can you please update your signature


----------



## amyv

varunkm1706 said:


> Congrats.......can you please update your signature


Hi, how can you see ones signature? And how can you update the same?


----------



## varunkm1706

amyv said:


> Hi, how can you see ones signature? And how can you update the same?


Go to User CP and then you can create your signature


----------



## AnuBakshi

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hi Anu
> 
> I also applied under same category ,,,wonder how low availability affects the outcome. Lets be in touch ,,,,,do let me know if you learn anything about it.



Hello JagMohan

Any update on your application?


----------



## Jagmohan40

No dear waiting waiting wating


----------



## AnuBakshi

varunkm1706 said:


> We need to claim for that experience which is related to our job code- This is what was conveyed to me by my consultant


Hello Varun

Any updated on your application?


----------



## S_Stanley

Congrats Guys.......rest of us,let's wait and keep each other posted, It will come


----------



## varunkm1706

AnuBakshi said:


> Hello Varun
> 
> Any updated on your application?


still waiting, what about you


----------



## Jagmohan40

Have been told by my consultant that NON IT invites takes time between 30 to 45 days. But nothing to worry it will come may be little late....I hope he is right.


----------



## mcmemam

Guys, I created the EOI and registered my personal email as the contact email, but my agent created the application in SA website. Do you know to whom the invitation will be sent to? me or my agent?


----------



## rkukguy

I applied on the 7th of July only for the sys admin role : 262113.


----------



## [email protected]

Jagmohan40 said:


> Have been told by my consultant that NON IT invites takes time between 30 to 45 days. But nothing to worry it will come may be little late....I hope he is right.


Hey Jagmohan, I beg to differ from your agent as there is a member in this group with the name : 'teeshaq" who has a not IT occupation and got the invite within 9 working days.

But he applied under 489, so maybe thats the reason for an early invite


----------



## Sameer1626

mcmemam said:


> Guys, I created the EOI and registered my personal email as the contact email, but my agent created the application in SA website. Do you know to whom the invitation will be sent to? me or my agent?


Invite will come to your email id


----------



## mcmemam

Sameer1626 said:


> Invite will come to your email id


 what a relief. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jagmohan40

Correct, 489 will get priority over 190 however under 190, IT invites usually get processed before non IT. Praying everyone should get invite.


----------



## [email protected]

Folks!!!! any updates from anyone?


----------



## desideep

rkukguy said:


> Just received the invite to apply for the visa..yipeee..


Congrats RKUKGUY


----------



## sumi81

Congrats to those who got the invite. and who haven't.. It will soon come.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

Guys need help..

1. While filing the EOI for SA, do we need to give the documents for finance, or can we do it after getting an invite. 

2. About commitment to stay in SA for next 2 years...do we have to do this while filling EOI ?

I had earlier applied EOI for NSW...can I just edit the state and submit it, or do I need to do something else.


----------



## dm2

Sameer1626 said:


> Invite will come to your email id


Hi,
Have a question to this reply. What if the agent had given his email ID in the SA application? Does it mean whatever email is listed in the EOI is where the communication will happen?


----------



## dm2

Anyone here who has applied for Finance Manager SA SS? would be great to be in touch, let me know. 
Best to all of us!!


----------



## DavidBenjamin

I filed my EOI for SA..claiming 60 points including 5 for state sponsorship.

There are two dates in my EOI..the older date is 24th June 2014 when I first filed EOI for NSW. I have modified it today 22 July and selected SA. Can someone suggest which date will be considered ?

Here is the text from the pdf that is generated on submission of EOI. 

EOI Points Breakdown as at 22/07/2015
Date Submitted: 24/06/2014


----------



## DavidBenjamin

DavidBenjamin said:


> I filed my EOI for SA..claiming 60 points including 5 for state sponsorship.
> 
> There are two dates in my EOI..the older date is 24th June 2014 when I first filed EOI for NSW. I have modified it today 22 July and selected SA. Can someone suggest which date will be considered ?
> 
> Here is the text from the pdf that is generated on submission of EOI.
> 
> EOI Points Breakdown as at 22/07/2015
> Date Submitted: 24/06/2014


I think I got the answer for it. When I click view EOI, I get this:

Status SUBMITTED
EOI Date of Submission 22/07/2015

Can someone confirm that this is the effective submission date ?


----------



## dm2

DavidBenjamin said:


> I think I got the answer for it. When I click view EOI, I get this:
> 
> Status SUBMITTED
> EOI Date of Submission 22/07/2015
> 
> Can someone confirm that this is the effective submission date ?


That is correct, David.


----------



## Sharadtewari

Hi Maggie,
Considering we are on the same boat of age poin reduction, as SA SS is getting delayed , is there a way we can connect n i wanted to check what is your POV on handling this.
AS your result will be more or less my result too.

I am thinking of claiming my wife's 5 points too so i can get additional 5 points to ensure 190 visa.


----------



## S_Stanley

Unemployment rate is 8.2 in South Australia, highest among Australian states.
not sure if you guys have noticed it. it's June 2015 stats


----------



## [email protected]

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Maggie,
> Considering we are on the same boat of age poin reduction, as SA SS is getting delayed , is there a way we can connect n i wanted to check what is your POV on handling this.
> AS your result will be more or less my result too.
> 
> I am thinking of claiming my wife's 5 points too so i can get additional 5 points to ensure 190 visa.


Hi Sharad, PM me your number and we can connect


----------



## DavidBenjamin

DavidBenjamin said:


> Guys need help..
> 
> 1. While filing the EOI for SA, do we need to give the documents for finance, or can we do it after getting an invite.
> 
> 2. About commitment to stay in SA for next 2 years...do we have to do this while filling EOI ?
> 
> I had earlier applied EOI for NSW...can I just edit the state and submit it, or do I need to do something else.


Can anyone help


----------



## [email protected]

DavidBenjamin said:


> Can anyone help


1. While filing the EOI for SA, do we need to give the documents for finance, or can we do it after getting an invite. 
No docs required.. you are just required to declare that you have necessary funds.. thats it..

2. About commitment to stay in SA for next 2 years...do we have to do this while filling EOI ?

No.. you dont have to do that in EOI.. applying for State nomination itself means that you agree to stay in that state for at least 2 years.. as this is one of the requirements for 190

3. I had earlier applied EOI for NSW...can I just edit the state and submit it, or do I need to do something else.

Not sure, maybe you can.. try that out..


----------



## kamy58

DavidBenjamin said:


> Can anyone help


Replying to your last point since you other two are already answered.

If you had just selected NSW in EOI and didn't receive invitation from NSW, you should update the EOI and change to new state if you want to go to new state instead. But if you have received invitation from NSW on this EOI, you should not do this since it may a lead to issues later on.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

[email protected] said:


> 1. While filing the EOI for SA, do we need to give the documents for finance, or can we do it after getting an invite.
> No docs required.. you are just required to declare that you have necessary funds.. thats it..
> 
> 2. About commitment to stay in SA for next 2 years...do we have to do this while filling EOI ?
> 
> No.. you dont have to do that in EOI.. applying for State nomination itself means that you agree to stay in that state for at least 2 years.. as this is one of the requirements for 190
> 
> 3. I had earlier applied EOI for NSW...can I just edit the state and submit it, or do I need to do something else.
> 
> Not sure, maybe you can.. try that out..


Thanks for your reply.

I lodged my EOI in skill select...It only asked me IELTS score, ACS details and experience details, but did not ask for any declaration about funds. Have I done it correctly ?

In your signature, I see "state application" date is after your EOI date. Is that just selecting the state in your EOI or something different ?

David


----------



## DavidBenjamin

kamy58 said:


> Replying to your last point since you other two are already answered.
> 
> If you had just selected NSW in EOI and didn't receive invitation from NSW, you should update the EOI and change to new state if you want to go to new state instead. But if you have received invitation from NSW on this EOI, you should not do this since it may a lead to issues later on.


Got it. I haven't received any invite from NSW so I guess it is ok. Also will I get the invite in the communications tab of skill select login ?


----------



## [email protected]

DavidBenjamin said:


> Got it. I haven't received any invite from NSW so I guess it is ok. Also will I get the invite in the communications tab of skill select login ?


David, you need to submit a separate application (other than EOI) with the state you are planning to migrate to. When you would be submitting the application, you would have to enter the EOI number at the start of the application. You would get the invitation both by the state through an email as well as through communications tab in the EOI..

Hope that clarifies all your doubts


----------



## dm2

A general question irrespective of the occupation code we are all applying. 
What is the likely expense once we land in SA? I know our full focus is on invites and visa but given our friend, S_Stanley's post today about the 8.2% unemployment rate and our already inner fear, I wanted to check here on the same. I think it will help everyone to be prepared, so appreciate if anyone with an idea to share on this.


----------



## Jagmohan40

How about the unemployment rate in countries we are living it ....thankfully with 35% unemployment rate in India ..I am able to give best to my family and I am sure I would not be part of 8% unemployed in Australia.


----------



## AnuBakshi

varunkm1706 said:


> still waiting, what about you


still not received


----------



## S_Stanley

Waiting:


----------



## CHANPREET

*Help please*

HI , i am chanpreet from india. submitted vetassess application on 28 march 2015 recieved positive assessment on 22/07/2015 with 5.7 years assessed positively out of last 10. submitted EOI on the very same day and now applying for south australia nomination BUT THE BIG PROBLEM IS south australia asks for atleast 1 year of experience out of the last three years where as my positive assesed time of employment is from jan 2007 to september 2012...now i just cant think what to do...please advice anybody


----------



## Atis

Hi Chanpreet, 

I don't think there is much you can do, this is a basic requirement of SA. Check if other states' requirements suit you more.


----------



## DavidBenjamin

dm2 said:


> A general question irrespective of the occupation code we are all applying.
> What is the likely expense once we land in SA? I know our full focus is on invites and visa but given our friend, S_Stanley's post today about the 8.2% unemployment rate and our already inner fear, I wanted to check here on the same. I think it will help everyone to be prepared, so appreciate if anyone with an idea to share on this.


Agree, there is certain amount of fear, especially because we all hold well paying jobs in our home countries. How prepared are we to do casual jobs just in case. Can anyone highlight the availability and suitability of non IT jobs.


----------



## CHANPREET

Atis said:


> Hi Chanpreet,
> 
> I don't think there is much you can do, this is a basic requirement of SA. Check if other states' requirements suit you more.


Thanks Atis
Really confused and hoping they might overlook this thing.. Any idea when other states are gonna come up with their lists


----------



## Sameer1626

CHANPREET said:


> HI , i am chanpreet from india. submitted vetassess application on 28 march 2015 recieved positive assessment on 22/07/2015 with 5.7 years assessed positively out of last 10. submitted EOI on the very same day and now applying for south australia nomination BUT THE BIG PROBLEM IS south australia asks for atleast 1 year of experience out of the last three years where as my positive assesed time of employment is from jan 2007 to september 2012...now i just cant think what to do...please advice anybody


Hi Chanpreet,

Brother dont get this this thing wrong but please read it carefully ......



> 5.1 At least one year of skilled work experience in the past three years unless your occupation has a higher work experience requirement. Certain exemptions to this requirement may apply to international graduates of South Australia.
> 
> 5.2 Skilled work experience is defined as at least 20 hours per week of paid employment in a skilled occupation on the State Nominated Occupation Lists. The skilled work experience does not need to be in your nominated or closely related occupation unless your occupation requires additional work experience


whether VET have assessed your occupation as relevant or not but if your roles and responsibilities are same in the experience which you'll be showing to them (SA) then you can apply and can go ahead with the application.


----------



## CHANPREET

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Chanpreet,
> 
> Brother dont get this this thing wrong but please read it carefully ......
> 
> whether VET have assessed your occupation as relevant or not but if your roles and responsibilities are same in the experience which you'll be showing to them (SA) then you can apply and can go ahead with the application.


Bro... You are 😇 angel
I guess I understood it all wrong... Thanks for explaining.. Thanks... Thanks a ton


----------



## HSandhu

I am new to this forum ,I got my skill assessment positive yesterday,but my category 249299 has been eliminated,what should I do,please guide


----------



## S_Stanley

CHANPREET said:


> Bro... You are 😇 angel
> I guess I understood it all wrong... Thanks for explaining.. Thanks... Thanks a ton


Great....:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Hi All, Last week on Friday, a couple of people in this forum got the invite.. Any one lucky today?


----------



## CHANPREET

Hi everybody 
Just applied for state nomination, now waiting. I have total of 70 points any idea how long does south Australia Govt takes to nominate.. 
skill assessment applied - 28/04/15
Outcome- positive- 22/07/15
EOI submitted - 23/07/15
State nomination applied- 24/07/15
Occupation - wholesaler - 133312


----------



## Sharadtewari

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Sharad,
> 
> Yes, I would wait until next Monday, and If I dont hear anything from them, then would write an email to them to expedite.


Hi Maggie,

I had PMd you, not sure if you recieved it. It's almost 3 weeks for you, now i am a little worried for myself too. However i went through the site in detail n they have not defined it clearly anywhere whether the age should at the time of applying or at the time nomination is recieved by appplicant.

However, i found this, as per SA website:

"There will be no fast-tracking of applications unless there are extenuating or compelling circumstances that are unforeseen AND beyond your control.
An imminent age, expiry of documents or work experience will not be deemed unforeseen AND beyond your control."

Let me know what members think abuot our situation...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ibtasamlatif

sumi81 said:


> Just for Info.I submitted 2 SA SS application one if which was refused other one was approved.


Hi Sumi81

Many congratulations for the invite and best of luck for the rest of your process.

Can you please explain which two SA SS applications you submitted? Which one was reject and why?

Your response would be highly appreciated


----------



## mehdi103

any new invitation?


----------



## Sameer1626

patience is the key to pass this waiting time.....

All the best to everyone...!!


----------



## DavidBenjamin

[email protected] said:


> David, you need to submit a separate application (other than EOI) with the state you are planning to migrate to. When you would be submitting the application, you would have to enter the EOI number at the start of the application. You would get the invitation both by the state through an email as well as through communications tab in the EOI..
> 
> Hope that clarifies all your doubts


Hi Maggie,

Is the link for the separate application available now ?

I see this in the website now:

We are currently working to resolve technical issues and plan to have applications available from mid-day Monday 6 July 2015 ACST (UTC +9.30).

We do expect high levels of traffic upon launch so please be patient when you apply for nomination.

Kind regards

Immigration SA team


----------



## DavidBenjamin

DavidBenjamin said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> Is the link for the separate application available now ?
> 
> I see this in the website now:
> 
> We are currently working to resolve technical issues and plan to have applications available from mid-day Monday 6 July 2015 ACST (UTC +9.30).
> 
> We do expect high levels of traffic upon launch so please be patient when you apply for nomination.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Immigration SA team


Please ignore I got the link.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Hi guys

I have recently joint this forum. 

I have currently applied for SA SS on 6th july. Does it matter if I meet only the minimum eligibility criteria, as in My +ve exp was only for 1 year.

Also does it increase the chances of getting a +ve outcome (SA SS) due to making the application when it was in high demand.


----------



## nitmanit02

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have recently joint this forum.
> 
> I have currently applied for SA SS on 6th july. Does it matter if I meet only the minimum eligibility criteria, as in My +ve exp was only for 1 year.
> 
> Also does it increase the chances of getting a +ve outcome (SA SS) due to making the application when it was in high demand.


Hi,
Please avoid posting duplicate messages in the same forum.
The moderator might give you a warning or ban you from posting any messages in future. This has happened before to people, so thought of warning you


----------



## CHANPREET

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have recently joint this forum.
> 
> I have currently applied for SA SS on 6th july. Does it matter if I meet only the minimum eligibility criteria, as in My +ve exp was only for 1 year.
> 
> Also does it increase the chances of getting a +ve outcome (SA SS) due to making the application when it was in high demand.


Well there is no written criteria on south Australia immigration website but I think more the points better the chances and yes if your Occupation is in high demand that is certainly a bonus


----------



## sumi81

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Sumi81
> 
> Many congratulations for the invite and best of luck for the rest of your process.
> 
> Can you please explain which two SA SS applications you submitted? Which one was reject and why?
> 
> Your response would be highly appreciated


Thanks ... I submitted ICT system test engineer and software tester. My software tester application was rejected.

I dont know the reason why but may be I submitted 2 application and they refused one and approved another.


----------



## aminul112

Hello Friends,
I have submitted my South Australia state sponsorship at 13th July with 60 points ( 55 + 5).

Occupation category Software Engineering.

Is there anyone waiting for Software Engineering category?

When I submitted I saw that Software engineering has 'medium availability', but today I can see that 'low availability'. Any idea what does it mean?


----------



## mcmemam

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Hi guys I have recently joint this forum. I have currently applied for SA SS on 6th july. Does it matter if I meet only the minimum eligibility criteria, as in My +ve exp was only for 1 year. Also does it increase the chances of getting a +ve outcome (SA SS) due to making the application when it was in high demand.


Nothing official. So, you can guess and guess and overthink or you can just calm and chill out until you receive the outcome.


----------



## mcmemam

aminul112 said:


> Hello Friends, I have submitted my South Australia state sponsorship at 13th July with 60 points ( 55 + 5).  Occupation category Software Engineering. Is there anyone waiting for Software Engineering category? When I submitted I saw that Software engineering has 'medium availability', but today I can see that 'low availability'. Any idea what does it mean?


We are almost in the same boat. I submitted on the 6th of July when it was highly available. The availability is determined by the number of the submitted applications regardless of the immigration dept decision. So, this only means that there are a lot of applicants.


----------



## aminul112

mcmemam said:


> We are almost in the same boat. I submitted on the 6th of July when it was highly available. The availability is determined by the number of the submitted applications regardless of the immigration dept decision. So, this only means that there are a lot of applicants.



Is there any advantage when you submit the application if the availability is low/medium/high?

Usually how long it takes to get final answer?


----------



## mcmemam

aminul112 said:


> Is there any advantage when you submit the application if the availability is low/medium/high?
> 
> Usually how long it takes to get final answer?


Regarding the advantage thing, there is nothing official. If you want my opinion, I think that there is no advantage. But, if they have bitten more than what they can chew, there would be an advantage because this may affect the processing times of the late applications. 
As to the average processing time, it is from 6 to 8 weeks as per their website. It was only 3 weeks before the 1st of July.


----------



## nitmanit02

Hurray!!!
My wife got invitation to apply for 190 visa through SkillSelect for SA today  (had applied on 6th July)
60 days till we can apply.

But as I have applied for 189 EOI on 21st July, I will wait for Aug and Sep round, if successful, I will go as a primary applicant, as gives me independence to go for any state.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

nitmanit02 said:


> Hurray!!!
> My wife got invitation to apply for 190 visa through SkillSelect for SA today  (had applied on 6th July)
> 60 days till we can apply.
> 
> But as I have applied for 189 EOI on 21st July, I will wait for Aug and Sep round, if successful, I will go as a primary applicant, as gives me independence to go for any state.
> 
> Thanks


Hey nitmanit02,

What is your wife's occupation and code. Would give us an idea on how much to wait

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Atis

Congratulations Nitmanit02!

Would you mind sharing the details of your wife's application (points breakdown, ANZSCO code)
What time did she received the invite?


----------



## [email protected]

Andy Sorry.. i forgot to congratulate you guys!!!!.. Many congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## ibtasamlatif

nitmanit02 said:


> Hurray!!!
> My wife got invitation to apply for 190 visa through SkillSelect for SA today  (had applied on 6th July)
> 60 days till we can apply.
> 
> But as I have applied for 189 EOI on 21st July, I will wait for Aug and Sep round, if successful, I will go as a primary applicant, as gives me independence to go for any state.
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations man and best of luck for your application

Can you please let us know your wife's application details?


----------



## nitmanit02

[email protected] said:


> Hey nitmanit02,
> 
> What is your wife's occupation and code. Would give us an idea on how much to wait
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


Hi Manu,
She applied under 263212 (ICT Support Engineer).
What is yours?

Thanks


----------



## nitmanit02

[email protected] said:


> Andy Sorry.. i forgot to congratulate you guys!!!!.. Many congratulations!!!!!!!


No problem


----------



## nitmanit02

Atis said:


> Congratulations Nitmanit02!
> 
> Would you mind sharing the details of your wife's application (points breakdown, ANZSCO code)
> What time did she received the invite?


No problem in sharing, ready to help anytime 
70 points ( includes 5 spouse skill, and 5 state sponsorship points)
263212 code
Applied 6th July
Invitation 27th july


----------



## nitmanit02

ibtasamlatif said:


> Congratulations man and best of luck for your application
> 
> Can you please let us know your wife's application details?


Thanks mate.
Details posted in previous message from me.


----------



## varunkm1706

nitmanit02 said:


> Hurray!!!
> My wife got invitation to apply for 190 visa through SkillSelect for SA today  (had applied on 6th July)
> 60 days till we can apply.
> 
> But as I have applied for 189 EOI on 21st July, I will wait for Aug and Sep round, if successful, I will go as a primary applicant, as gives me independence to go for any state.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats .........


----------



## dm2

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks mate.
> Details posted in previous message from me.


Congratulations guys!!

Mine (SA SS) was submitted 7th July (Fin. mgr) and my wife's skill assessment with EA has just been submitted (agent took his own sweet time in delaying submitting skill assessment).

Anyone who had their skill assessment from Engineers Australia (hers will be for 189) can tell how much time they take to provide outcome? I'm concerned about the time we will have to decide between 189 & 190. Appreciate your responses.


----------



## mcmemam

nitmanit02 said:


> Hurray!!!
> My wife got invitation to apply for 190 visa through SkillSelect for SA today  (had applied on 6th July)
> 60 days till we can apply.
> 
> But as I have applied for 189 EOI on 21st July, I will wait for Aug and Sep round, if successful, I will go as a primary applicant, as gives me independence to go for any state.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Man. All the best to the others, including myself.


----------



## nitmanit02

mcmemam said:


> Congrats Man. All the best to the others, including myself.


Thanks mate.
All the best to you and other fellow members


----------



## mehdi103

nitmanit02 said:


> Hurray!!!
> My wife got invitation to apply for 190 visa through SkillSelect for SA today  (had applied on 6th July)
> 60 days till we can apply.
> 
> But as I have applied for 189 EOI on 21st July, I will wait for Aug and Sep round, if successful, I will go as a primary applicant, as gives me independence to go for any state.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats to nitmanit. It seems that they keep working and inviting people on weekends!!


----------



## Bk Yogi

Congrats nitmanit......


----------



## [email protected]

anyone lucky today ?


----------



## Roger83

Hi. All

I received invitation just an hour ago. 
I think those who apply on 6 July will receive very soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Roger83 said:


> Hi. All
> 
> I received invitation just an hour ago.
> I think those who apply on 6 July will receive very soon.


Congratulations Roger... Whats your Occupation and code..?


----------



## Roger83

But I have a question:

My wife is pregnant so it's impossible for her to do physical. Please be advised what I should do. 
My idea is: submit all the materials available except for PCC and physical, wait for CO and explain the situation to him or her. Then, after my child is born, my wife and I can do PCC and physical and include my child to the visa. Is that all right? Any advice from you? Thank you.


----------



## mamoon

[email protected] said:


> anyone lucky today ?


Hi Maggie,

I am newbie on this forum and I don't know how to send the Private message. I need your guidance. Please advise me how to send a private message


----------



## [email protected]

Roger83 said:


> But I have a question:
> 
> My wife is pregnant so it's impossible for her to do physical. Please be advised what I should do.
> My idea is: submit all the materials available except for PCC and physical, wait for CO and explain the situation to him or her. Then, after my child is born, my wife and I can do PCC and physical and include my child to the visa. Is that all right? Any advice from you? Thank you.


You are thinking in the right direction Roger.. thats the way to go about it.. However,I would suggest you to have an opinion from your Wife's doctor if she can go for an X RAY..
The Australian authorities advize against X Ray during pregnancy, but the doctor may allow depending upon the stage of pregnancy..

Hope that helps...

Please let us know your occupation code..


----------



## Roger83

[email protected] said:


> Congratulations Roger... Whats your Occupation and code..?


Thank you. My occupation is 261111 Business analyst.


----------



## [email protected]

mamoon said:


> Hi Maggie,
> 
> I am newbie on this forum and I don't know how to send the Private message. I need your guidance. Please advise me how to send a private message


You will find it under Quick Links.. it is self explanatory


----------



## nehaa777

guys please mention your occupation code once you get the invite. This will help others to get an idea.


----------



## mamoon

[email protected] said:


> You will find it under Quick Links.. it is self explanatory


Thanks Maggie. Now I got the answer from the administrator. As per them I am still a junior member, need to post few more posts to send PM to members here


----------



## [email protected]

Roger83 said:


> Thank you. My occupation is 261111 Business analyst.


Oh Great... was it 489 or 190?


----------



## desideep

got my invitation today


----------



## mamoon

desideep said:


> got my invitation today


Congratulations dear. Best wishes for the future.


----------



## [email protected]

desideep said:


> got my invitation today


Congrats Desideep


----------



## Roger83

[email protected] said:


> You are thinking in the right direction Roger.. thats the way to go about it.. However,I would suggest you to have an opinion from your Wife's doctor if she can go for an X RAY..
> The Australian authorities advize against X Ray during pregnancy, but the doctor may allow depending upon the stage of pregnancy..
> 
> Hope that helps...
> 
> Please let us know your occupation code..


Thank you for your reply. For safety, I don't want to run the risk  As long as CO permits, we will do physcial after the child is born.

And I also wonder whether co will investigate available materials at first so that as soon as physical and PCC arrive, they can grant me or they won't start investigation until all materials arrive. Thanks again.


----------



## Roger83

[email protected] said:


> oh great... Was it 489 or 190?


190


----------



## S_Stanley

@ Roger congrats...and good luck for both visa processing and baby


----------



## S_Stanley

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks mate.
> All the best to you and other fellow members





desideep said:


> got my invitation today


Congrats deep....till now it's all IT guys who got the invite


----------



## Roger83

S_Stanley said:


> @ Roger congrats...and good luck for both visa processing and baby


Thank you. Hope yours will come soon.


----------



## mamoon

nehaa777 said:


> guys please mention your occupation code once you get the invite. This will help others to get an idea.


Neha what is your Occupation code and IELTS/PTE result.


----------



## Atis

Congrats, Roger83!

How many points have you claimed?


----------



## [email protected]

Roger83 said:


> Thank you. Hope yours will come soon.


What are you hoping for Stanley.. invite or baby.. 
ha ha.. kidding..


----------



## aminul112

Roger83 said:


> Thank you. My occupation is 261111 Business analyst.


Hi Roger,

Congratulations!

What was your total points including 5 points of state sponsorship?


----------



## aminul112

desideep said:


> got my invitation today


Congratulations desideep,
Can you please share your occupation code, DIBP points and date of application?


----------



## Roger83

@Atis, @aminul112: 
60 points including 5 points of SS


----------



## CHANPREET

nitmanit02 said:


> No problem in sharing, ready to help anytime
> 70 points ( includes 5 spouse skill, and 5 state sponsorship points)
> 263212 code
> Applied 6th July
> Invitation 27th july


Congrats bro... All the best? ☺


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Atis,

Are you applied under the ICT 262112, have u also tried earlier with voctoria for the same job cod e?


----------



## Atis

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Atis,
> 
> Are you applied under the ICT 262112, have u also tried earlier with voctoria for the same job cod e?


Yes, but unfortunately I wasn't selected for nomination. There is a 6 months waiting time before a new attempt.
Why are you asking?


----------



## Aus Dream

Atis, I too got rejected under Victoria, so we both in same boat ( ICT 262112 ), lets hope +ve result in Adelaide, and let know, once you get invite,


----------



## fredma0913

Roger83 said:


> Hi. All
> 
> I received invitation just an hour ago.
> I think those who apply on 6 July will receive very soon.


Congratulations! Roger.
All the best to others!


----------



## fredma0913

desideep said:


> got my invitation today


Congratulations! Desideep.


----------



## [email protected]

Guys!!!!! same question.. Any lucky souls today???


----------



## S_Stanley

Fridays and Monday's seems to be most active


----------



## [email protected]

Guys!!!!!!! received the invitation..


----------



## varunkm1706

[email protected] said:


> Guys!!!!!!! received the invitation..


Congratulations.........


----------



## aminul112

[email protected] said:


> Guys!!!!!!! received the invitation..


Congratulations Maggie,

Can you share occupation code, DIBP points and application date?


----------



## [email protected]

This is probably the first for Non-IT occupations. on this forum so keep checking your email


----------



## Eugenezh

[email protected] said:


> Guys!!!!!!! received the invitation..


Congratulations Maggie 

you deserve it!


I am still waiting, applied on July 6th eep:


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Varun and Aminul,

Signature updated with all details


----------



## Atis

Congrats Maggie!


----------



## zoebali17

got the invitation today.
Occupation :Importer/export(133311)


----------



## [email protected]

Eugenezh said:


> Congratulations Maggie
> 
> you deserve it!
> 
> 
> I am still waiting, applied on July 6th eep:


Thanks a ton, you'd get it soon..


----------



## Eugenezh

zoebali17 said:


> got the invitation today.
> Occupation :Importer/export(133311)


Congratulations !!!

All the best in the rest of the visa process


----------



## [email protected]

Atis said:


> Congrats Maggie!


Thanks Atis


----------



## [email protected]

zoebali17 said:


> got the invitation today.
> Occupation :Importer/export(133311)


Congrats zoebali17!!!!


----------



## Eugenezh

[email protected] said:


> Thanks a ton, you'd get it soon..


Actually I am bit worried as I see many applicants receiving nominations and nothing for me by that time...


----------



## S_Stanley

Congrats Maggi, seems to be great news for non IT guys, you are one of the most active in the group so don't leave the group


----------



## [email protected]

Eugenezh said:


> Actually I am bit worried as I see many applicants receiving nominations and nothing for me by that time...


Dont worry... they have their own strange ways of processing.. you would get soon for sure


----------



## S_Stanley

Eugenezh said:


> Actually I am bit worried as I see many applicants receiving nominations and nothing for me by that time...


Rest of us are in the same boat


----------



## varunkm1706

zoebali17 said:


> got the invitation today.
> Occupation :Importer/export(133311)


Congrats..pls update your signature with points and application date


----------



## Eugenezh

[email protected] said:


> Dont worry... they have their own strange ways of processing.. you would get soon for sure


If I meet all their requirements, is there any reason for rejecting my nomination?
I was rejected once from VIC, so I have sleepless nights since applied to SA nomination on July 6th.


----------



## Bk Yogi

Guys just recieved the invitation.....
65 points 149212 Customer service manager


----------



## Eugenezh

Bk Yogi said:


> Guys just recieved the invitation.....
> 65 points 149212 Customer service manager


Congratulations mate


----------



## S_Stanley

Wow.....it's rush hour lol....congrats guys...


----------



## [email protected]

Eugenezh said:


> If I meet all their requirements, is there any reason for rejecting my nomination?
> I was rejected once from VIC, so I have sleepless nights since applied to SA nomination on July 6th.


A few people got the rejections from VIC.. but SA has a far better record.. so dont worry


----------



## [email protected]

Non IT day.. 

congratulations to all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamoon

[email protected] said:


> Non IT day..
> 
> congratulations to all!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssss to Maggie. Wonderful news of the day.

Best wishes for your rest of the process.


----------



## Eugenezh

[email protected] said:


> A few people got the rejections from VIC.. but SA has a far better record.. so dont worry


Thank you for your supportive and encouraging words, I really need it now


----------



## zoebali17

Visa Subclass : 190, Occupation code : 133311
Skill Assessment : +ve-10 April 15
PTE Scores : L : 72, R : 74, S : 67, W : 79
EOI Submitted : 70 Points, Date : 02nd July '15
State Nomination : Applied on 6th July
Invite : Received on 29th July


----------



## varunkm1706

Bk Yogi said:


> Guys just recieved the invitation.....
> 65 points 149212 Customer service manager


Congratulations mate...........


----------



## nikthetitan

[email protected] said:


> Guys!!!!!!! received the invitation..


Congrats Maggie! Long due I guess


----------



## mehdi103

Congrats to all invited friends.
Wishing rest receive invite soon and just relieve from these stressful moments.


----------



## Sharadtewari

Congrats to all Non ITians of today for their success n opening the floodagtes for us

One of the non IT ians myself, this seems like awesome news. 3.2 Weeks average. 

Out of about 15 people in the group, my guess is that about 7 to 8 people have recieved nominations.

Guess more in the offing tomorrow and this week so chill guys.

Wish everyone luck for a quick and positive reply...


----------



## [email protected]

nikthetitan said:


> Congrats Maggie! Long due I guess


Thanks nikthetitan, you are right!


----------



## nehaa777

[email protected] said:


> Thanks nikthetitan, you are right!


still waiting and its killing.


----------



## Roger83

Congradulations to all who have received invitation !!


----------



## Pushpinder13

Congratulations to evryone who got their invites today ....

Hoping rest of us would be joining you guys pretty soon !!!

Cheers,
Pushpinder


----------



## sumi81

[email protected]

Congrats buddy ...finally you got the invite. you must be relieved now...Good luck with the next steps..


Congrats to all who got the invite..

is it possible if we can create a whatsapp group who got invites or who are waiting for it?


----------



## goodtimes

[email protected] said:


> This is probably the first for Non-IT occupations. on this forum so keep checking your email


Many congratulations... All the best with visa application... Cheers!


----------



## Bk Yogi

Sumi there is already a group of 22 people.....all of you can pm me your number so that we can add all......


----------



## bossshakil

Got Invitation today.

Point : 60 (including 5 points from SA)
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer


----------



## NJP

Hi Guys

I am new this SA thread, is there an opening for software engineer (261313) in SA and how much should be the IELTS score.
I have given many attempts , but unable to get the required score of 7 each.
Would overall 7.5 is enough for SA.
Kindly someone advise.


----------



## S_Stanley

bossshakil said:


> Got Invitation today.
> 
> Point : 60 (including 5 points from SA)
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer


Congrats Shakil!!


----------



## mcmemam

NJP said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new this SA thread, is there an opening for software engineer (261313) in SA and how much should be the IELTS score.
> I have given many attempts , but unable to get the required score of 7 each.
> Would overall 7.5 is enough for SA.
> Kindly someone advise.


Yes, you can apply. 
Check the AnZSCOSearch website
https://www.anzscosearch.com/
We're in the same boat. But it seems that no one from this occupation has received an invitation. Pray for us.


----------



## aminul112

mcmemam said:


> Yes, you can apply.
> Check the AnZSCOSearch website
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/
> We're in the same boat. But it seems that no one from this occupation has received an invitation. Pray for us.


Hi mcmemam,

I have applied for Software Engineering quota at 13th July with 60 points total.

When have you applied and what's your point?


----------



## mcmemam

aminul112 said:


> Hi mcmemam,
> 
> I have applied for Software Engineering quota at 13th July with 60 points total.
> 
> When have you applied and what's your point?


My agent applied on the 6th of July with total 60 points as well. I wonder if any software engineer (261313) has got an invitation yet!


----------



## christopherterrence

Hey 
New to this thread....anyone from 149212 (customer service manager) received the invite (apart from one invite which was received today


----------



## ibtasamlatif

[email protected] said:


> Guys!!!!!!! received the invitation..


Many congratulations Maggie

I told you it will come sooner than later. Pray for us as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ibtasamlatif

bossshakil said:


> Got Invitation today.
> 
> Point : 60 (including 5 points from SA)
> Occupation: Mechanical Engineer


Congratulations mate....Looks like finally somebody has started to consider Engineers as well.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sakhar

Hi guys, My name is Sahil and I am new to the forum. First of all congrats to all who have received an invitation. I too have applied on the 6th and still waiting for an invite. I just wanted to know if any of you guys who have received an invite are comfortable sharing their GSM reference number so we know when our invite is due, of course assuming that SA processes it in a chronological order. 

Occupation code: 234213
Experience: 5.5 years
PTE: L:90, R:83, S:90, W:79
SA SS Applied: 06/07/2015
Invite: ........


----------



## [email protected]

ibtasamlatif said:


> Many congratulations Maggie
> 
> I told you it will come sooner than later. Pray for us as well. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks ibtasamlatif


----------



## Jagmohan40

Congratulations to all who are getting invites and all the best for next step...anybody who applied on 7th july please update


----------



## CHANPREET

NJP said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new this SA thread, is there an opening for software engineer (261313) in SA and how much should be the IELTS score.
> I have given many attempts , but unable to get the required score of 7 each.
> Would overall 7.5 is enough for SA.
> Kindly someone advise.


Well as far as 261313 is concerned you can check on south Australia immigration website, coming on to the ielts 7.5 overall is good enough for south Australia but won't get you valuable 10 points which you can get only by getting 7 each.. Hope this helps


----------



## harish123

[email protected] said:


> Guys!!!!!!! received the invitation..


congratulations Maggie.Do you get the invitation at once without requesting any information?pls advise


----------



## S_Stanley

More invitations today?? Anyone???


----------



## Eugenezh

S_Stanley said:


> More invitations today?? Anyone???


Haven't received anything yet, applied on July 6th.
:fingerscrossed:

Lets hope for a positive results


----------



## harish123

Hi, I am new to this forum. My occupation is electrical engineer 23311 with 10 years experience. I applied SA on 6th July with 60 points (including 5 for SS). My IELTS results L:7.5 R:6 W:6.5 S:7
O:7 . As I have 6 for reading instead of 6.5 will it be a problem to get the invitation, but I have overall 7. Please give your comments/


----------



## [email protected]

harish123 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. My occupation is electrical engineer 23311 with 10 years experience. I applied SA on 6th July with 60 points (including 5 for SS). My IELTS results L:7.5 R:6 W:6.5 S:7
> O:7 . As I have 6 for reading instead of 6.5 will it be a problem to get the invitation, but I have overall 7. Please give your comments/


Hi Harish, 

As per the SA SOL List, the English language requirements for electrical engineers are Competent Plus English(6.5 in each band) (or Proficient overall (7 overall)).. 

Ans as you have 7 overall, so you are eligible, hence there shouldnt be a problem

Relax and wait

Thanks


----------



## mcmemam

harish123 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. My occupation is electrical engineer 23311 with 10 years experience. I applied SA on 6th July with 60 points (including 5 for SS). My IELTS results L:7.5 R:6 W:6.5 S:7
> O:7 . As I have 6 for reading instead of 6.5 will it be a problem to get the invitation, but I have overall 7. Please give your comments/


I searched your occupation code (233311) in the list and found out that the English requirement is:
Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)
This means that you have to get either minimum 6.5 in all bands or overall 7 band. So, nothing to worry about.


----------



## m.vettri

*Got Invite*

Dear Friends,

Today I got invitation from south australia for applying visa.

Job Code : 263213 (ICT Systems Test Engineer)
IELTS : L : 8 R:8 W:7.5 S:7.5 Overall : 8
EOI date : 27/02/2015

All the best to you guys to get an invite soon.


----------



## sivakumar s s

harish123 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. My occupation is electrical engineer 23311 with 10 years experience. I applied SA on 6th July with 60 points (including 5 for SS). My IELTS results L:7.5 R:6 W:6.5 S:7
> O:7 . As I have 6 for reading instead of 6.5 will it be a problem to get the invitation, but I have overall 7. Please give your comments/


Cheers dear Harish.

EITHER need 6.5 (competent) or 7(proficient) in all bands to get invitation. 

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/state-nominated-occupation-lists?q=csol

I think from July 2015 they had increased band to 7


Revised South Australian State Occupation List from 1 July 2015



you are through GOOD CHEERS, but now extended time from 2 weeks to 6-8 weeks. Be patience all the best


----------



## Eugenezh

m.vettri said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today I got invitation from south australia for applying visa.
> 
> Job Code : 263213 (ICT Systems Test Engineer)
> IELTS : L : 8 R:8 W:7.5 S:7.5 Overall : 8
> EOI date : 27/02/2015
> 
> All the best to you guys to get an invite soon.


Congratulations friend! 

When did you apply for SS nomination?


----------



## varunkm1706

m.vettri said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today I got invitation from south australia for applying visa.
> 
> Job Code : 263213 (ICT Systems Test Engineer)
> IELTS : L : 8 R:8 W:7.5 S:7.5 Overall : 8
> EOI date : 27/02/2015
> 
> All the best to you guys to get an invite soon.


Congrats.......and all the best for next steps


----------



## m.vettri

Eugenezh said:


> Congratulations friend!
> 
> When did you apply for SS nomination?


6th July 2015


----------



## Eugenezh

m.vettri said:


> 6th July 2015



Thanks for the info and best luck with the rest of your process :fingerscrossed:


----------



## S_Stanley

m.vettri said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today I got invitation from south australia for applying visa.
> 
> Job Code : 263213 (ICT Systems Test Engineer)
> IELTS : L : 8 R:8 W:7.5 S:7.5 Overall : 8
> EOI date : 27/02/2015
> 
> All the best to you guys to get an invite soon.


Congrats.....and all the best


----------



## mcmemam

m.vettri said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today I got invitation from south australia for applying visa.
> 
> Job Code : 263213 (ICT Systems Test Engineer)
> IELTS : L : 8 R:8 W:7.5 S:7.5 Overall : 8
> EOI date : 27/02/2015
> 
> All the best to you guys to get an invite soon.


Congrats Man. I hope we all get our invitations soon. Pray for all the others.


----------



## harish123

Maggie and Sivakumar thanks for your valuble comments.
Just now I got the invitation


----------



## harish123

i got invitation today.

2233311 Electrical engineer
applied on 6th july
10yr experience
60 points
ielts overall 7


----------



## Atis

Congrats to all today's winners 
I hope i'll write about my own invitetion soon


----------



## Eugenezh

harish123 said:


> i got invitation today.
> 
> 2233311 Electrical engineer
> applied on 6th july
> 10yr experience
> 60 points
> ielts overall 7


Congratulations mate and all the best with the rest of your visa progress 

I am still waiting... applied July 6th


----------



## harish123

mcmemam said:


> I searched your occupation code (233311) in the list and found out that the English requirement is:
> Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)
> This means that you have to get either minimum 6.5 in all bands or overall 7 band. So, nothing to worry about.


many thanks for your valuble information.i received invitation today.thanks for your time


----------



## NJP

*Hi mcmemam,*



mcmemam said:


> Yes, you can apply.
> Check the AnZSCOSearch website
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/
> We're in the same boat. But it seems that no one from this occupation has received an invitation. Pray for us.




Thank you very much for the advise,I think they are sending for higher points..
I will check in the given link, that's very thoughtful of you. I will lose 5 points by November ,and that's worrying me the most.I tried PTE last week,but i just got reading 65 , rest in the range of 62,63.The best score i have ever got in IELTS is L-7,R-6.5,W-7,S-7 .
All the best for all who are awaiting invitation. Prayers.


----------



## harish123

Eugenezh said:


> Congratulations mate and all the best with the rest of your visa progress
> 
> I am still waiting... applied July 6th


thanks mate.your one will receive soon. i wish for that


----------



## Eugenezh

harish123 said:


> thanks mate.your one will receive soon. i wish for that


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NJP

NJP said:


> Thank you very much for the advise,I think they are sending for higher points..
> I will check in the given link, that's very thoughtful of you. I will lose 5 points by November ,and that's worrying me the most.I tried PTE last week,but i just got reading 65 , rest in the range of 62,63.The best score i have ever got in IELTS is L-7,R-6.5,W-7,S-7 .
> All the best for all who are awaiting invitation. Prayers.


Also, how can we know how much IELTS score is need in each state?


----------



## aminul112

NJP said:


> Also, how can we know how much IELTS score is need in each state?


NJP you need to go to website of each state to check required IELTS score.


----------



## sivakumar s s

m.vettri said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today I got invitation from south australia for applying visa.
> 
> Job Code : 263213 (ICT Systems Test Engineer)
> IELTS : L : 8 R:8 W:7.5 S:7.5 Overall : 8
> EOI date : 27/02/2015
> 
> All the best to you guys to get an invite soon.


Congrats for your SA invite.....

your IELTS score is pretty amazing. In case, if you are eligible for 189 then go ahead with 189 visa.
opportunity could be much wider...

All the best


----------



## Atis

Fellow applicants, who haven't received your invitation yet: have you observed any changes since 6th of July by tracking your application at https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/?


----------



## Eugenezh

Atis said:


> Fellow applicants, who haven't received your invitation yet: have you observed any changes since 6th of July by tracking your application at https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/?



I can't access my account because I applied with an agent and he has the login details.

When you login, do you see any change in status or anything else?


----------



## Atis

I've applied via an agent too, that's why I asked, because I can't see it either


----------



## aminul112

Eugenezh said:


> I can't access my account because I applied with an agent and he has the login details.
> 
> When you login, do you see any change in status or anything else?


Atis and Eugenezh,

I have applied at 13th. There is no change, but if I click at Status "Loged", it shows me status is submitted. Last week when I cliked at "Lodged" , it did not show anything..
That's all.


----------



## Eugenezh

aminul112 said:


> Atis and Eugenezh,
> 
> I have applied at 13th. There is no change, but if I click at Status "Loged", it shows me status is submitted. Last week when I cliked at "Lodged" , it did not show anything..
> That's all.


Thank you for the info friend. Lets keep our fingers crossed and hope that tomorrow will be our lucky day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Atis

Thx Aminul!


----------



## farhanziaf

Hi 
Following are my details

Age=32
Qualification 18 Year
Experience 6 years as of ACS (261313 Software Engg)
IELTS L 8.0, R 8.5, W 6.5, S 7.5 OVERALL 7.5
i.e.
55 points in total +5(state sponsorship)

I am planning to apply for State Sponsorship.
What are my chances to get state sponsorship?


----------



## romanhasan

As per Website current Processing time is 6-8 weeks but when i applied it was 4 weeks....hope my one will be 4 weeks time frame...


----------



## Eugenezh

romanhasan said:


> As per Website current Processing time is 6-8 weeks but when i applied it was 4 weeks....hope my one will be 4 weeks time frame...


When did you apply?


----------



## mehdi103

Atis said:


> I've applied via an agent too, that's why I asked, because I can't see it either


That's what I did too and i really regret it. They don't do any thing that we ourselves can't and I also have to call and ask them to check regularly. On the other hand here in Iran they are off in Thursday afternoon and Friday and I have to wait till Saturday.


----------



## avengine

*232312*

Hi, 
I am new to this forum.

Congrats to all, who got an invitation
is there anyone from occupation 232312, Industrial Designer?
Waiting for invitation from SA


190, 232312
Applied on 6july, With 65 points
IELTS: L9, R8, W7, S7 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aus Dream

*Ict 262112*

Friends, did anyone have received the invites for the occupation code ICT 262112, applied on July 6th 2015 ??


----------



## Atis

As for me, nothing yet. How many points have you claimed?


----------



## Aus Dream

EOI and SA SS submitted 65 pts. (60+5),,,, is that means, only we two in entire forum waiting for ICT 262112, seems strange ,, since I don't see much of others in this same job code,,,


----------



## [email protected]

farhanziaf said:


> Hi
> Following are my details
> 
> Age=32
> Qualification 18 Year
> Experience 6 years as of ACS (261313 Software Engg)
> IELTS L 8.0, R 8.5, W 6.5, S 7.5 OVERALL 7.5
> i.e.
> 55 points in total +5(state sponsorship)
> 
> I am planning to apply for State Sponsorship.
> What are my chances to get state sponsorship?


You can apply as you fulfill the English language criteria


----------



## Eugenezh

Morning friends,

Anyone lucky today?


----------



## Atis

Apparently SA team took a day off :/


----------



## Eugenezh

Atis said:


> Apparently SA team took a day off :/


Yes looks like this... they usually work from 9.00 am to 5.00 pm. They close their offices in 45 minutes time, so unfortunately we will need to wait till Monday :clock:


----------



## S_Stanley

Another long weekend ....


----------



## sivakumar s s

All the best for the guys who applied in the month.

Heard from July 01 2015 they started new changes, maybe SS approval will be given in 6-8 weeks instead of 2 weeks.

Be patience.... SA approval come soon.

Just be relax, no hurry up in visa processing. All is well.

Job market will be in good until September after that good at February or Jan 3 rd week.

Wish u all great future in this state.


----------



## Eugenezh

sivakumar s s said:


> All the best for the guys who applied in the month.
> 
> Heard from July 01 2015 they started new changes, maybe SS approval will be given in 6-8 weeks instead of 2 weeks.
> 
> Be patience.... SA approval come soon.
> 
> Just be relax, no hurry up in visa processing. All is well.
> 
> Job market will be in good until September after that good at February or Jan 3 rd week.
> 
> Wish u all great future in this state.


Thank you for your support friend


----------



## mcmemam

S_Stanley said:


> Another long weekend ....


 you guys talk as if almost all the applicants check this forum post! Is this true?


----------



## S_Stanley

mcmemam said:


> you guys talk as if almost all the applicants check this forum post! Is this true?


It's for ppl who are interacting and share a bond


----------



## Eugenezh

S_Stanley said:


> It's for ppl who are interacting and share a bond


my man


----------



## Sameer1626

sivakumar s s said:


> All the best for the guys who applied in the month.
> 
> Heard from July 01 2015 they started new changes, maybe SS approval will be given in 6-8 weeks instead of 2 weeks.
> 
> Be patience.... SA approval come soon.
> 
> Just be relax, no hurry up in visa processing. All is well.
> 
> Job market will be in good until September after that good at February or Jan 3 rd week.
> 
> Wish u all great future in this state.


Hi Siva,

its good to see you back in action.......:boxing:

All the best buddy!!


----------



## nikthetitan

sivakumar s s said:


> All the best for the guys who applied in the month.
> 
> Heard from July 01 2015 they started new changes, maybe SS approval will be given in 6-8 weeks instead of 2 weeks.
> 
> Be patience.... SA approval come soon.
> 
> Just be relax, no hurry up in visa processing. All is well.
> 
> Job market will be in good until September after that good at February or Jan 3 rd week.
> 
> Wish u all great future in this state.


It's anyways good to see Siva back on action!


----------



## sivakumar s s

nikthetitan said:


> It's anyways good to see Siva back on action!





Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> its good to see you back in action.......:boxing:
> 
> All the best buddy!!



Thanks Nikthetitan and Sameer.....

hope I could stick here for sometime.....

Cheers guys and thanks once again for remembering me....

-Siva


----------



## caicai888

Dear members, I submitted my application on 6th JULY. Today I checked my status by clicking the LODGED button in my application and found the information of my family name and first name are in a wrong order. However, in the PRINT information, the order is correct. I am pretty sure that I did not input my name in wrong order by trying to establish another application. Is anyone has the same situation with me? Should I have to inform the SA officer about my situation by email? Your suggestion would be very appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## aminul112

caicai888 said:


> Dear members, I submitted my application on 6th JULY. Today I checked my status by clicking the LODGED button in my application and found the information of my family name and first name are in a wrong order. However, in the PRINT information, the order is correct. I am pretty sure that I did not input my name in wrong order by trying to establish another application. Is anyone has the same situation with me? Should I have to inform the SA officer about my situation by email? Your suggestion would be very appreciated! THANKS!


Hi caicai888,
It is in wrong order for me as well.
Don't care... looks like website problem


----------



## caicai888

aminul112 said:


> Hi caicai888,
> It is in wrong order for me as well.
> Don't care... looks like website problem


Hi aminul112
Thank you for your prompt reply, good luck for us


----------



## harish123

Hi Sivakumar,

do we need to show our assest valuation during visa lodgement.I saw there is requirement in the application under additional attachment.kindly advise.thanks


----------



## harish123

Hi Sameer,

once after you submit the visa did CO contact you or required any additional documents other than submitted. pls advise as i am in the process of visa lodgement.thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

harish123 said:


> Hi Sivakumar,
> 
> do we need to show our assest valuation during visa lodgement.I saw there is requirement in the application under additional attachment.kindly advise.thanks


Hi harish,

Not necessary.....while submitting visa.

It is required only State sponsorship time only....

All the best
siva


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Siva,

Are you landed in Adelaide, if so, can you advise, how is the job market for IT there,


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Are you landed in Adelaide, if so, can you advise, how is the job market for IT there,


Yes, please see my signature.


Job market is picking up now. come here is right time......

Again depend on the streams and luck to crack job.

I got it in 6 weeks......contract is over and now waiting for luck again.

Many are still waiting for opportunity over several months.


----------



## Sameer1626

harish123 said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> once after you submit the visa did CO contact you or required any additional documents other than submitted. pls advise as i am in the process of visa lodgement.thanks


Hi Harish,

I was never been contacted by the CO for any additional docs as i have already uploaded each and everything (including form 80 & 1221). My application status also didnt changed from the date of my lodgment and finally got the *DIRECT GRANT 

ALL THE VERY BEST MATE!!*


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Siva,

Mine is ICT 262112 ( Security Specialist ), just if you are aware, please let know, if there is an demand under this profile there ?

Also, i am wondering, after all this hurdles like, IELTS, Invitation, VISA, and again waiting for several months for job, 

do you feel is that all worth at the end of the day ?? once we land in Adelaide ??

i ask this on behalf of all our friends, since everyone invested lots of money , especially huge time to get this PR VISA.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Eugenezh

Good morning friends,

Anyone got lucky today? 
Please update


----------



## S_Stanley

Who all got lucky today


----------



## nehaa777

S_Stanley said:


> Who all got lucky today


people who have applied through agent will have to wait till the agent updates them today. I am hoping I get an email from him today since it is August 3rd and some round of invitations might have happened for sure.


----------



## Eugenezh

nehaa777 said:


> people who have applied through agent will have to wait till the agent updates them today. I am hoping I get an email from him today since it is August 3rd and some round of invitations might have happened for sure.


Aren't we suppose to get the outcome of nomination decision to our email as well?
I thought that both the agent and the applicant notified once decision is done.


----------



## nehaa777

i doubt. It is only the agent.


----------



## Eugenezh

Seems like they didn't send any invitation today...
They close their offices in 50 minutes. Usually the send decisions earlier.

Lets hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## nehaa777

few of them on this thread have got. However, depends when my agent checks his email and let me know. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-eagerly-awaited-august-2015-a-69.html


----------



## Eugenezh

nehaa777 said:


> few of them on this thread have got. However, depends when my agent checks his email and let me know.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-eagerly-awaited-august-2015-a-69.html


Actually I am waiting for an invite from South Australia (nomination).


----------



## Atis

nehaa777 said:


> few of them on this thread have got. However, depends when my agent checks his email and let me know.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-eagerly-awaited-august-2015-a-69.html


This thread is about invitation for visa 189. This visa type has a scheduled monthly invitation round, 3rd of August this month. 
SA invitation process doesn't work like that, it is an ongoing process from the date of application within 6-8 weeks.


----------



## rk2oz

i think today is holiday in OZ (picnic day). so dont expect invitation today


----------



## harish123

aminul112 said:


> Hi caicai888,
> It is in wrong order for me as well.
> Don't care... looks like website problem





sivakumar s s said:


> Hi harish,
> 
> Not necessary.....while submitting visa.
> 
> It is required only State sponsorship time only....
> 
> All the best
> siva


many thanks for your quick response Siva.well noted


----------



## S_Stanley

rk2oz said:


> i think today is holiday in OZ (picnic day). so dont expect invitation today


It's only for northern territory......I could be wrong...


----------



## harish123

many thanks for your valuble information Sameer. I have a doubt on PCC1 & PCC2 in your signature.I just submitted only one PCC.pls let me know why two.thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

nehaa777 said:


> few of them on this thread have got. However, depends when my agent checks his email and let me know.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-eagerly-awaited-august-2015-a-69.html



If Your agent is not a mara then should use your email id for communication with SA immigration team.

all the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

harish123 said:


> many thanks for your valuble information Sameer. I have a doubt on PCC1 & PCC2 in your signature.I just submitted only one PCC.pls let me know why two.thanks


PCC is required for all countries if some one stayed more than 12 months above the age of 18 years.


I guess sameer might have submitted PCC for INDIA and one more for other country?


----------



## gjn

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi harish,
> 
> Not necessary.....while submitting visa.
> 
> It is required only State sponsorship time only....
> 
> All the best
> siva


Hi siva, 

do we need to show financial evidence while applying for state nomination.? Also, usually hw much time they take to send invite, i applied on July 8. eoi on July 4. My application in SA shows "lodged". is that correct..?


----------



## aminul112

gjn said:


> Hi siva,
> 
> do we need to show financial evidence while applying for state nomination.? Also, usually hw much time they take to send invite, i applied on July 8. eoi on July 4. My application in SA shows "lodged". is that correct..?


Current timeline is 6-8 weeks.
But for few job code some people got positive invitation after 2 weeks, specially who applied on July 6th


----------



## caicai888

*any good news today?it's already 2 work days without any news*

any good news today?it's already 2 work days without any news


----------



## caicai888

any good news today?it's already 2 work days without any news


----------



## Eugenezh

caicai888 said:


> any good news today?it's already 2 work days without any news


Nothing for me...
Guys please update if you have any news:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aminul112

Eugenezh said:


> Nothing for me...
> Guys please update if you have any news:fingerscrossed:


I submitted application on 13 July, anyone got invitation who submitted on same day?


----------



## sivakumar s s

New folks please update your timeline in the signature to understand your exact situation and could assist.


----------



## sivakumar s s

gjn said:


> Hi siva,
> 
> do we need to show financial evidence while applying for state nomination.? Also, usually hw much time they take to send invite, i applied on July 8. eoi on July 4. My application in SA shows "lodged". is that correct..?


Not not require to show financial evidence.

But in Committing letter we need to mention that u have sufficient funds. 

35k Aud for family or 25 k Aud for single


Have you updated your EOI number in State nomination application.

To get invitation, Before July 1 2015 it was 2 weeks only,
Now 6-8 weeks time.

Few may exceptional.


----------



## Eugenezh

Dear siva, if an applicant fulfill all SA nomination requirements? Is there any reason for rejecting SS?
I was rejected once in VIC, so it is quite traumatic experience for me...


----------



## Eugenezh

Seems like two days without nominations...


----------



## S_Stanley

Eugenezh said:


> Seems like two days without nominations...


We are looking at this forum, don't worry they will invite, I'm also waiting


----------



## Sameer1626

Eugenezh said:


> Dear siva, if an applicant fulfill all SA nomination requirements? Is there any reason for rejecting SS?
> I was rejected once in VIC, so it is quite traumatic experience for me...


hi,

i never heard of SA rejecting anyone's application......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sameer1626

harish123 said:


> many thanks for your valuble information Sameer. I have a doubt on PCC1 & PCC2 in your signature.I just submitted only one PCC.pls let me know why two.thanks


Hi,

As siva mentioned that we need to have a PCC from all the countries where we have stayed for more than a year.....

so pcc1 is of OZ and PCC 2 is of India


----------



## Eugenezh

Thanks for your reply


----------



## sivakumar s s

Eugenezh said:


> Dear siva, if an applicant fulfill all SA nomination requirements? Is there any reason for rejecting SS?
> I was rejected once in VIC, so it is quite traumatic experience for me...



SA immigration team will mostly accept all SA nomination and very very rare it may reject. In case of any discrepancy they will ask for clarification only but no rejection to best of my knowledge.

Stay confident, 100% you will get it.


They want to pull talented migrants to our state.




VIC is different, mostly it will reject because most of 189 migrants are flooding to that state.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As siva mentioned that we need to have a PCC from all the countries where we have stayed for more than a year.....
> 
> so pcc1 is of OZ and PCC 2 is of India


Hi Sameer, Its nice hear u already been in Oz.

I guess, u could have been in Melbs....


----------



## Eugenezh

sivakumar s s said:


> SA immigration team will mostly accept all SA nomination and very very rare it may reject. In case of any discrepancy they will ask for clarification only but no rejection to best of my knowledge.
> 
> Stay confident, 100% you will get it.
> 
> 
> They want to pull talented migrants to our state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIC is different, mostly it will reject because most of 189 migrants are flooding to that state.


Thank you Siva, that's a relief


----------



## Sameer1626

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Sameer, Its nice hear u already been in Oz.
> 
> I guess, u could have been in Melbs....


no siva, i was in perth.


----------



## Dynaco

*What a relief*



sivakumar s s said:


> SA immigration team will mostly accept all SA nomination and very very rare it may reject. In case of any discrepancy they will ask for clarification only but no rejection to best of my knowledge.
> 
> Stay confident, 100% you will get it.
> 
> 
> They want to pull talented migrants to our state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIC is different, mostly it will reject because most of 189 migrants are flooding to that state.


Thanks a lot Siva,
Your reply means a lot to ppl like us who have put everything on stake to emmigrate.

Thanks again!


----------



## nit.bas

I got positive assessment in Human Resources Advisor and got overall 7.5 in ielts. If possible I am looking to apply in category of 80+ score. But my problem is even though I have in total 8 years of experience all of that are not in human resource. Actually I work in a bank and for some years I was posted in operations department as well. In this scenario will I get points for 8 years? If my experience is not counted for 8 years then I will only manage to get 75 points including for state nomination.


----------



## c0da

nit.bas said:


> I got positive assessment in Human Resources Advisor and got overall 7.5 in ielts. If possible I am looking to apply in category of 80+ score. But my problem is even though I have in total 8 years of experience all of that are not in human resource. Actually I work in a bank and for some years I was posted in operations department as well. In this scenario will I get points for 8 years? If my experience is not counted for 8 years then I will only manage to get 75 points including for state nomination.


Your experience must be closely related to the nominated occupation. Therefore, you will not get points for 8 years. However, even with 75 points you have a very high chance of being invited.


----------



## nikthetitan

c0da said:


> Your experience must be closely related to the nominated occupation. Therefore, you will not get points for 8 years. However, even with 75 points you have a very high chance of being invited.


That is incorrect coda. The occupation is listed under skilled supplementary list. So a minimum of 80 points are needed.


----------



## HSandhu

nit.bas said:


> I got positive assessment in Human Resources Advisor and got overall 7.5 in ielts. If possible I am looking to apply in category of 80+ score. But my problem is even though I have in total 8 years of experience all of that are not in human resource. Actually I work in a bank and for some years I was posted in operations department as well. In this scenario will I get points for 8 years? If my experience is not counted for 8 years then I will only manage to get 75 points including for state nomination.


I also have same story,will u please tell me about your calculated points,I need 80 points and my mara agent asked me to get 8 each in IELTS


----------



## valsanail

nit.bas said:


> I got positive assessment in Human Resources Advisor and got overall 7.5 in ielts. If possible I am looking to apply in category of 80+ score. But my problem is even though I have in total 8 years of experience all of that are not in human resource. Actually I work in a bank and for some years I was posted in operations department as well. In this scenario will I get points for 8 years? If my experience is not counted for 8 years then I will only manage to get 75 points including for state nomination.


Excuse me, could you please clarify, how did manage to get positive assessment, if all your experience is not HR?


----------



## S_Stanley

Hey guys my application is refused due to insufficient documentation, tried sending it by mail but they won't accept. My luck ....my take is agents are useless


----------



## aminul112

S_Stanley said:


> Hey guys my application is refused due to insufficient documentation, tried sending it by mail but they won't accept. My luck ....my take is agents are useless


Thats so sad to hear..
Which documents are missing?
Did they mention explicitly?


----------



## Eugenezh

S_Stanley said:


> Hey guys my application is refused due to insufficient documentation, tried sending it by mail but they won't accept. My luck ....my take is agents are useless


OMG!!! 

I am so sorry to hear that Stanley 
Why they refuse to accept them by email? What does your agent says?

Could you please tell us which documentation they needed?


----------



## nehaa777

S_Stanley said:


> Hey guys my application is refused due to insufficient documentation, tried sending it by mail but they won't accept. My luck ....my take is agents are useless


Hi stanley, this is very sad. Was your agent MARA registered? And what is the documentation that you missed? any details provided to you?


----------



## S_Stanley

From the sa guys
If you omitted any information in the refused application, this cannot be provided later. There was no administrative error with your application and there is no revisit on your refused application.


----------



## S_Stanley

Yes Mara agent.....now he will be mara(in Hindi it means dead lol) coz I'm going to kill her today lol


----------



## AnuBakshi

S_Stanley said:


> Yes Mara agent.....now he will be mara(in Hindi it means dead lol) coz I'm going to kill her today lol


Hello Stanley

So sorry to hear this. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Hope my agent has done her work with complete authenticity.


----------



## Atis

It must be very frustrating, I feel for you. What on Earth could your agent possibly left out during the application? There is a checklist too, but I also thought, one could not be able to complete an application without the necessary documents.


----------



## S_Stanley

The condition says I should have atleast 1 year of experience in last 3years but my skill assessment doc has only till Feb 2013 and my agent didn't fill in my experience after that...so as per sa I was few months short of the requirement ....I send them the new appointment letter from 2013...but it was too late by then


----------



## nehaa777

this is really frustrating. Atleast she can tell you which document is missing? What did she miss! And how can a MARA agent be so careless! 

The wait is already killing and on top of that such decisions add to your misery.


----------



## S_Stanley

Thanks guys for the support...but I'm trying to stay happy


----------



## S_Stanley

Good luck guys for Adelaide....it's a nice place


----------



## AnuBakshi

S_Stanley said:


> Thanks guys for the support...but I'm trying to stay happy


one of my friends has moved to brisbane in 2012 in this code and another one in ACT canbera for the same code. Have you checked these two states?


----------



## farhanziaf

Hi Guys,

I need a little support,

My experience is 8 years in total but ACS has considered 6 years, now while submitting EOI, should i mention 6 years or 8 years?


----------



## varunkm1706

S_Stanley said:


> Good luck guys for Adelaide....it's a nice place


Hi Stanley,
not a good news at all, i think you should call SA and ask for considering your application again


----------



## varunkm1706

farhanziaf said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a little support,
> 
> My experience is 8 years in total but ACS has considered 6 years, now while submitting EOI, should i mention 6 years or 8 years?


Six


----------



## S_Stanley

l


AnuBakshi said:


> one of my friends has moved to brisbane in 2012 in this code and another one in ACT canbera for the same code. Have you checked these two states?


Canberra will open soon waiting for states to open this skill set..:fingerscrossed:
It's wait n watch again


----------



## sivakumar s s

Not to worry Stanley, Stay positive......

Discuss with your agent, how to proceed next. 

Soon you will land in oz.....


----------



## S_Stanley

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi Stanley,
> not a good news at all, i think you should call SA and ask for considering your application again


Yes Varun, I'm seeing the agent today and will try again to convince the SA guys.


----------



## S_Stanley

sivakumar s s said:


> Not to worry Stanley, Stay positive......
> 
> Discuss with your agent, how to proceed next.
> 
> Soon you will land in oz.....


Thanks Shiv, it's nice to get so much support when you feel low


----------



## Eugenezh

*Please help*

:fingerscrossed:Guys please your help!!!

I applied on July 6th, my occupation was under high availability, I haven't received the outcome regarding nomination... and I checked now and it is *Special Conditions Apply. *.

My questions is will my occupation will be refused if it is in Special Condition Apply although when I applied it was under high availability?:noidea:

Please help, I am really worried...


----------



## S_Stanley

Eugenezh said:


> :fingerscrossed:Guys please your help!!!
> 
> I applied on July 6th, my occupation was under high availability, I haven't received the outcome regarding nomination... and I checked now and it is *Special Conditions Apply. *.
> 
> My questions is will my occupation will be refused if it is in Special Condition Apply although when I applied it was under high availability?:noidea:
> 
> Please help, I am really worried...


No that won't affect your chances, you can write to them to find out the status of your application


----------



## varunkm1706

S_Stanley said:


> Good luck guys for Adelaide....it's a nice place


You can also keep on eye on NT as i have read that they might open 223311 in darwin


----------



## nehaa777

Eugenezh said:


> :fingerscrossed:Guys please your help!!!
> 
> I applied on July 6th, my occupation was under high availability, I haven't received the outcome regarding nomination... and I checked now and it is *Special Conditions Apply. *.
> 
> My questions is will my occupation will be refused if it is in Special Condition Apply although when I applied it was under high availability?:noidea:
> 
> Please help, I am really worried...


Since you have already applied, the nomination does not get affected at all be it closed or under special conditions. You are in the safe zone as it is already applied so just wait for the outcome.


----------



## Eugenezh

Thank you nehaa777 and Stanley..
You out my mind at ease


----------



## rock2007

*Hi*

Stanley,

I can understand this can be frustrating. However, don't lose hope as ACT should open to 223311 code. In the meanwhile pls revisit all documentation that you have in place so you are ready when ACT /any other state opens.Get you skill assessment timelines in place as they can be time consuming. 

Stay positive


----------



## S_Stanley

Thanks Rock...I have all the documents ready...just that the agent didn't read the requirements carefully and fill them accordingly ...she was being lazy or over confident...


----------



## varunkm1706

S_Stanley said:


> Thanks Rock...I have all the documents ready...just that the agent didn't read the requirements carefully and fill them accordingly ...she was being lazy or over confident...


Who is your agent


----------



## S_Stanley

Visa simply


----------



## christopherterrence

That sucks Stan....still wondering how can a VISA consultant omit such a crucial info. Anyway all we can say is...stay super confident and try to speak to them and check.


----------



## Sharadtewari

Yipeee, 
Guys got the invite today. Thanks for all your advice n help. On my way to lodge the Visa now...


----------



## varunkm1706

Sharadtewari said:


> Yipeee,
> Guys got the invite today. Thanks for all your advice n help. On my way to lodge the Visa now...


Congrats sharad.......


----------



## Eugenezh

Sharadtewari said:


> Yipeee,
> Guys got the invite today. Thanks for all your advice n help. On my way to lodge the Visa now...


Congratulations friend 
Best luck with the rest of your process :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aminul112

Sharadtewari said:


> Yipeee,
> Guys got the invite today. Thanks for all your advice n help. On my way to lodge the Visa now...


Congratulations Sharad.
Can you share job code, total DIBP points, and date of application?


----------



## varunkm1706

aminul112 said:


> Congratulations Sharad.
> Can you share job code, total DIBP points, and date of application?


Its already there in his signature


----------



## aminul112

varunkm1706 said:


> Its already there in his signature


Oh..from Android application signature is not shown.
Thamks.


----------



## AnuBakshi

varunkm1706 said:


> Its already there in his signature


hi everyone

i have a small doubt. what is the meaning of direct grant here as mentioned by many folks here in their signatures?

Anu


----------



## agiri

HI , 
MY agent have applied for SA. and updated the EOI as well. But how I will get the information that they have invited me for Visa. I asked my agent to provide me with the login id password for SA application, he said he has applied with agent credentials that he cannot give me. And in addition he said he will receive the mail for the invitation or any thing else.

Is this correct?? I cant have access to SA application and no way I will be informed about the update? Plz help


----------



## nehaa777

agiri said:


> HI ,
> MY agent have applied for SA. and updated the EOI as well. But how I will get the information that they have invited me for Visa. I asked my agent to provide me with the login id password for SA application, he said he has applied with agent credentials that he cannot give me. And in addition he said he will receive the mail for the invitation or any thing else.
> 
> Is this correct?? I cant have access to SA application and no way I will be informed about the update? Plz help


hi agiri , i am in the same boat as yours but do not worry. it is true that they use their own login and cannot share with us.. i also want to check but am helpless. he informed that once there is an update he will let me know accordingly. so all we have to do is wait for their email


----------



## Dynaco

*Information*



varunkm1706 said:


> You can also keep on eye on NT as i have read that they might open 223311 in darwin


Dear Varun,

Please share the link where we can see the information


----------



## varunkm1706

Dynaco said:


> Dear Varun,
> 
> Please share the link where we can see the information


I don't have the link but i came across with this information while checking about prospects of 223311 and then i found one document where it was mentioned that they need people for this job code


----------



## sivakumar s s

AnuBakshi said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have a small doubt. what is the meaning of direct grant here as mentioned by many folks here in their signatures?
> 
> Anu


DIRECT GRANT: When CO associated to your file, after viewing all the documents, if he satisfied then will issue VISA GRANT immediately.

If not satisfied then CO will contact you to submit any particular documents to support your EOI points. CO CONTACTED


----------



## harish123

Dynaco said:


> Dear Varun,
> 
> Please share the link where we can see the information


Hi,
pls check on below link

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

pls read 190 guideline there

I read there that we have to submit minimum 5 advertised positions related to our nominated occupations. pls read it carefully to prepare the documents in advance.


----------



## harish123

Hi,

I am expecting an information from seniors regarding medicals in 190 visa application.
do we need to fill/upload any document relate to medical checkup once after medical done?
will it be done by the medical officer?
how we know that they have sent the required documents to the department?

pls advise


----------



## harish123

Hi all who are waiting for SA SS,

it is better you apply for PCC in advance to omit any delay in visa application. I had my one when the time I received my invitation. It save my time lot. For your consideration...........


----------



## CHANPREET

S_Stanley said:


> Hey guys my application is refused due to insufficient documentation, tried sending it by mail but they won't accept. My luck ....my take is agents are useless


That's really sad Stanley.. And u r bang on, agents generally are useless.. Btw what's your Occupation code and ielts score.. Actually signatures don't reflect on Android app.


----------



## sivakumar s s

harish123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am expecting an information from seniors regarding medicals in 190 visa application.
> do we need to fill/upload any document relate to medical checkup once after medical done?
> will it be done by the medical officer?
> how we know that they have sent the required documents to the department?
> 
> pls advise



We dont need upload any docs regarding medicals.....

What you have to do is book appointment for medicals in clinic/hospital which is designated by DIBP in your country.

complete the medicals in the hospital. Then its there responsibility to upload the medical results... Normally it will be uploaded on 2 days of time.

Then a message will be displayed in your immi account under each applicatants 

"Medicals is done for this applicants......no need to contact DIBP like that"


----------



## harish123

sivakumar s s said:


> We dont need upload any docs regarding medicals.....
> 
> What you have to do is book appointment for medicals in clinic/hospital which is designated by DIBP in your country.
> 
> complete the medicals in the hospital. Then its there responsibility to upload the medical results... Normally it will be uploaded on 2 days of time.
> 
> Then a message will be displayed in your immi account under each applicatants
> 
> "Medicals is done for this applicants......no need to contact DIBP like that"


Well noted Siva.Many thanks


----------



## AnuBakshi

sivakumar s s said:


> DIRECT GRANT: When CO associated to your file, after viewing all the documents, if he satisfied then will issue VISA GRANT immediately.
> 
> If not satisfied then CO will contact you to submit any particular documents to support your EOI points. CO CONTACTED


Thanks Siva.


----------



## Dynaco

Do they send invitations on some pecific days? Or is today a off day....?
Unable to understand the process....


----------



## HelloAussie

Hi All,

I finally managed to get the invite today.. This is for 263111(computer networks and system admin).. I had applied for EOI on 6th July 2015 with 60 points.

I now have to get all my documentation in place to get going with this.

A question I had is, do we need to show some funds prior to getting a visa? Or at the time of travel?

I once again wanna congratulate everyone who has the invite.. Friends who don't have the invite...dont worry, you'll certain get


----------



## mcmemam

HelloAussie said:


> Hi All, I finally managed to get the invite today.. This is for 263111(computer networks and system admin).. I had applied for EOI on 6th July 2015 with 60 points. I now have to get all my documentation in place to get going with this. A question I had is, do we need to show some funds prior to getting a visa? Or at the time of travel? I once again wanna congratulate everyone who has the invite.. Friends who don't have the invite...dont worry, you'll certain get


Congrats man. If u r talking about the financial capacity, i believe that should be at the travel time


----------



## Dynaco

HelloAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally managed to get the invite today.. This is for 263111(computer networks and system admin).. I had applied for EOI on 6th July 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> I now have to get all my documentation in place to get going with this.
> 
> A question I had is, do we need to show some funds prior to getting a visa? Or at the time of travel?
> 
> I once again wanna congratulate everyone who has the invite.. Friends who don't have the invite...dont worry, you'll certain get


Congratulations!

I think its before getting visa....and certainly not at travel time....but pls check


----------



## Sameer1626

Dynaco said:


> Do they send invitations on some pecific days? Or is today a off day....?
> Unable to understand the process....


hI MATE,

only 189 invites are held on specific day but for 190 it can be on any day.....have patience and all the best buddy!!


----------



## Sameer1626

HelloAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally managed to get the invite today.. This is for 263111(computer networks and system admin).. I had applied for EOI on 6th July 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> I now have to get all my documentation in place to get going with this.
> 
> A question I had is, do we need to show some funds prior to getting a visa? Or at the time of travel?
> 
> I once again wanna congratulate everyone who has the invite.. Friends who don't have the invite...dont worry, you'll certain get


Hi friend,

You dont have to show any proofs of funds to anyone, its just the declaration which SA immigration asks from you.

All the best!!


----------



## varunkm1706

Any lucky souls today.........


----------



## sakhar

sakhar said:


> Hi guys, My name is Sahil and I am new to the forum. First of all congrats to all who have received an invitation. I too have applied on the 6th and still waiting for an invite. I just wanted to know if any of you guys who have received an invite are comfortable sharing their GSM reference number so we know when our invite is due, of course assuming that SA processes it in a chronological order.
> 
> Occupation code: 234213
> Experience: 5.5 years
> PTE: L:90, R:83, S:90, W:79har
> SA SS Applied: 06/07/2015
> Invite: ........


Hey guys like I suggested earlier if you are comfortable sharing your reference no. You don't have to be specific, like I am in the 38000 range. I think it would help the people who are waiting anxiously.


----------



## Atis

I'm in the 36000 range, still no luck.


----------



## aminul112

sakhar said:


> Hey guys like I suggested earlier if you are comfortable sharing your reference no. You don't have to be specific, like I am in the 38000 range. I think it would help the people who are waiting anxiously.


Hi Sakhar,

I applied on 13th July.
Reference range is 37000 range..

DIBP points 60: 55 +5
Software Engineering


----------



## sivakumar s s

HelloAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally managed to get the invite today.. This is for 263111(computer networks and system admin).. I had applied for EOI on 6th July 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> I now have to get all my documentation in place to get going with this.
> 
> A question I had is, do we need to show some funds prior to getting a visa? Or at the time of travel?
> 
> I once again wanna congratulate everyone who has the invite.. Friends who don't have the invite...dont worry, you'll certain get


All the best for your Invite.

Have u mentioned the fund details in your commitment letter while state sponsorship. 

That's enough no need to show fund details at any time
either SS or visa or travel


----------



## sivakumar s s

mcmemam said:


> Congrats man. If u r talking about the financial capacity, i believe that should be at the travel time


Hi ,

Understand your enthusiasm.

But unfortunately its wrong....... please see my previous post


----------



## sakhar

Guys who have already received an invite please share your gsm reference no. Just the range so we know how long we have to wait.


----------



## mcmemam

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi , Understand your enthusiasm. But unfortunately its wrong....... please see my previous post


Great. This is good info. Thanks.


----------



## HelloAussie

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> You dont have to show any proofs of funds to anyone, its just the declaration which SA immigration asks from you.
> 
> All the best!!



Great! Thank you!


----------



## HelloAussie

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> You dont have to show any proofs of funds to anyone, its just the declaration which SA immigration asks from you.
> 
> All the best!!


Great! Thank you, Sameer!


----------



## syedfawad80

JP Mosa said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> My SA SS approved today and got invitation for 190.
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> cheers
> JP


How many months it took for SS Approval?


----------



## varunkm1706

syedfawad80 said:


> How many months it took for SS Approval?


they have mentioned 6-8 weeks on their site.....


----------



## varunkm1706

i am in 36000 range..........


----------



## aminul112

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> You dont have to show any proofs of funds to anyone, its just the declaration which SA immigration asks from you.
> 
> All the best!!


Hi Sameer,

For example if I declare in EOI that I have $100,000 and durung my first PR entry I bring $60,000, is it OK?

Or do I need to bring EXACTLY SAME amount when I enter to Australia for the first time?


----------



## rock2007

60,000 $ is way too much above the amount you can take into SA. You only have to delare & not show evidence unless they ask for it.


----------



## aminul112

rock2007 said:


> 60,000 $ is way too much above the amount you can take into SA. You only have to delare & not show evidence unless they ask for it.


Hi rock,
My question is does Immigration check how much money I am bringing to Australia and is it equal what I have declared during DIBP EOI submit?


----------



## rock2007

Whether they will check or not is not gauranteed as you are anyway not allowed to carry more than 6000 $ in cash i think. No mandate as such on the amount in the eoi to match the one you will carry. 

Moreover, what you declare during EOI is assets, cash, cars etc, which can anyway not match the amount you will carry.


----------



## aminul112

rock2007 said:


> Whether they will check or not is not gauranteed as you are anyway not allowed to carry more than 6000 $ in cash i think. No mandate as such on the amount in the eoi to match the one you will carry.
> 
> Moreover, what you declare during EOI is assets, cash, cars etc, which can anyway not match the amount you will carry.


Yes, I got your point. Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

rock2007 said:


> Whether they will check or not is not gauranteed as you are anyway not allowed to carry more than 6000 $ in cash i think. No mandate as such on the amount in the eoi to match the one you will carry.
> 
> Moreover, what you declare during EOI is assets, cash, cars etc, which can anyway not match the amount you will carry.



Good and informative. Max allowed limit is 10000 USD


----------



## gjn

Atis said:


> I'm in the 36000 range, still no luck.


Hi how do we know reference range?


----------



## Atis

gjn said:


> Hi how do we know reference range?


You've got a confirmation email after application, there is a GSM-xxxxxxx number in it.


----------



## scindia

Mine along with my friend applied through agent on 6th july...we both applied for 149914 ... His no. is in between 36k - 36.5k..and he got his invite on 29th of last month...mine no. is between 36.5k - 37k...but mine is still pending...i think it is because his sponsorship got filed in high availability and mine applied in low availability... just guessing


----------



## svelayutham

Atis said:


> You've got a confirmation email after application, there is a GSM-xxxxxxx number in it.


Mine is near 36500 and still waiting !


----------



## varunkm1706

svelayutham said:


> Mine is near 36500 and still waiting !


mine is less than 36200....still waiting.


----------



## svelayutham

varunkm1706 said:


> mine is less than 36200....still waiting.


I guess, they are not going by the application number, but by skill groups.
If any one recd invite already above 36200 appln number can confirm this.


----------



## gjn

HelloAussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally managed to get the invite today.. This is for 263111(computer networks and system admin).. I had applied for EOI on 6th July 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> I now have to get all my documentation in place to get going with this.
> 
> A question I had is, do we need to show some funds prior to getting a visa? Or at the time of travel?
> 
> I once again wanna congratulate everyone who has the invite.. Friends who don't have the invite...dont worry, you'll certain get


Hi , Could you please share your reference range, just to know when can we expect an invite....Thanks..


----------



## gjn

Atis said:


> You've got a confirmation email after application, there is a GSM-xxxxxxx number in it.


ok thanks, got it, mine is in 37600 range


----------



## mcmemam

Mine is in the 36800 range. And, im still waiting.


----------



## sakhar

scindia said:


> Mine along with my friend applied through agent on 6th july...we both applied for 149914 ... His no. is in between 36k - 36.5k..and he got his invite on 29th of last month...mine no. is between 36.5k - 37k...but mine is still pending...i think it is because his sponsorship got filed in high availability and mine applied in low availability... just guessing


Highly improbable... My profile has got high availability and I have claimed 80 points... My gsm is in 38 k range and am still waiting.


----------



## sakhar

I strongly urge people who are already invited to share their gsm range for reference please.


----------



## CHANPREET

svelayutham said:


> Mine is near 36500 and still waiting !


Mine is 38500 range.. Although applied on 24 July but the wait is killing... Btw my occupation is green..


----------



## caicai888

Dear seniors, because my work experience is from July 2005 to August 2014, I just received an email from SA which requires me to submit my current employment evidence to demonstrate I am not currently living in Australia. However, after last August, I came to Canada with a study permit, so I am not employed currently. I am very anxious about this requirement and don't know what to do. Really need your precious suggestion and help! thank you in advance!


----------



## mcmemam

caicai888 said:


> Dear seniors, because my work experience is from July 2005 to August 2014, I just received an email from SA which requires me to submit my current employment evidence to demonstrate I am not currently living in Australia. However, after last August, I came to Canada with a study permit, so I am not employed currently. I am very anxious about this requirement and don't know what to do. Really need your precious suggestion and help! thank you in advance!


Sorry that I dnt have an answer to ur question. But, would you share ur application reference number?


----------



## caicai888

mcmemam said:


> Sorry that I dnt have an answer to ur question. But, would you share ur application reference number?


no problems, my number is 363**


----------



## sivakumar s s

caicai888 said:


> Dear seniors, because my work experience is from July 2005 to August 2014, I just received an email from SA which requires me to submit my current employment evidence to demonstrate I am not currently living in Australia. However, after last August, I came to Canada with a study permit, so I am not employed currently. I am very anxious about this requirement and don't know what to do. Really need your precious suggestion and help! thank you in advance!



You need to submit a statutory declaration stating that you are not living in Australia and not paying tax to australian government from period and to period(current date)
Prior to submit ,have to take Attestation from attorney/advocate/notary public or police officer.

Next if possible try to submit your evidences of study in Canada (admission copy, fees any transcript or proof like canada driving license/ health card)
Take a photocopy & get attested and submit it.

all the best


----------



## caicai888

sivakumar s s said:


> You need to submit a statutory declaration stating that you are not living in Australia and not paying tax to australian government from period and to period(current date)
> Prior to submit ,have to take Attestation from attorney/advocate/notary public or police officer.
> 
> Next if possible try to submit your evidences of study in Canada (admission copy, fees any transcript or proof like canada driving license/ health card)
> Take a photocopy & get attested and submit it.
> 
> all the best


Hi Sir, thank you for your valuable suggestion. I'll try to collect all the documents I can to demonstrate my current residency.


----------



## harmeet_gr

Dear members sa people are not going by reference nos wht i believe they are inviting people on first come first serve basis as i got invite on 30 july i submitted my application around 9 am india time moreover they are also scrutinising each and every document carefully for the applications if they are having doubt either they are delaying or sending mails for further documentation.because reference no only counts when your application is submitted so people might have created ref no on 1 july only and submitted the application later


----------



## aminul112

harmeet_gr said:


> Dear members sa people are not going by reference nos wht i believe they are inviting people on first come first serve basis as i got invite on 30 july i submitted my application around 9 am india time moreover they are also scrutinising each and every document carefully for the applications if they are having doubt either they are delaying or sending mails for further documentation.because reference no only counts when your application is submitted so people might have created ref no on 1 july only and submitted the application later




Hi Harmeet,

Is SA sending email to employers references from whom I took the reference letter?


----------



## harmeet_gr

hii aminul i dont know regarding this as i have not heard any such case till now


----------



## svelayutham

harmeet_gr said:


> Dear members sa people are not going by reference nos wht i believe they are inviting people on first come first serve basis as i got invite on 30 july i submitted my application around 9 am india time moreover they are also scrutinising each and every document carefully for the applications if they are having doubt either they are delaying or sending mails for further documentation.because reference no only counts when your application is submitted so people might have created ref no on 1 july only and submitted the application later


Hi Harmeet,
Could u pls let us know your GSM application number range (for example 360XX)
Thanks


----------



## Ragul28

At least they are checking our application as per reference number !


----------



## varunkm1706

hi everyone....anyone got lucky today


----------



## AliAU

Hi everyone

Applied SA (489SS) for occupation 225412 (sales representative medical) with 80 points on the 19th of July. Awaiting an invitation. 
For 489, I assume I have to wait for an invitation round and can't be allocated at any time like the 190, is that correct?
We seemed to have been unsuccessful in the August round but hopefully September will be good to us. 
Roughly how long is the average wait?! 

Good luck!!


----------



## mcmemam

What happened to the SA guys? Does anyone has any news?


----------



## Eugenezh

mcmemam said:


> What happened to the SA guys? Does anyone has any news?


Applied on July 6th, still waiting


----------



## mcmemam

Eugenezh said:


> Applied on July 6th, still waiting


I will turn 33 and lose 5 points on the 1st of Sep  
I applied on the 6th of July. Considering their processing time, the 8th week ends on 31st of August  

What is your occupation? and your gsm ref number?


----------



## fredma0913

mcmemam said:


> I will turn 33 and lose 5 points on the 1st of Sep
> I applied on the 6th of July. Considering their processing time, the 8th week ends on 31st of August
> 
> What is your occupation? and your gsm ref number?


Maybe you can contact SA and tell them your situation, and request an urgent assessment on your application.


----------



## mehdi103

Hi guys
From what I found in this thread, I made a table and found that there are 39 people here applied for SA SS on 6th July or after it. So far 13 people have been invited and it has took them 11-31 days to be invited 1 applying for 489, 7 for 190 and 5 people did not mention, three of them with 80 points, three with 70 points, 4 with 60 points and the rest didn't mention. 4 IT people are invited and 8 from other jobs including one electrical and one mechanical engineer and one person did not mention his occupation. Apart from 13 non-invited people who did not say anything about their points, just one guy applied on 6th July has 80 points waiting for invite, the other 80 points has applied on 19th July. All other people waiting for being invite have 70 points or less including 2 people applying for 489, 12 for 190 and 12 ones did not mention.


----------



## CHANPREET

mehdi103 said:


> Hi guys
> From what I found in this thread, I made a table and found that there are 39 people here applied for SA SS on 6th July or after it. So far 13 people have been invited and it has took them 11-31 days to be invited 1 applying for 489, 7 for 190 and 5 people did not mention, three of them with 80 points, three with 70 points, 4 with 60 points and the rest didn't mention. 4 IT people are invited and 8 from other jobs including one electrical and one mechanical engineer and one person did not mention his occupation. Apart from 13 non-invited people who did not say anything about their points, just one guy applied on 6th July has 80 points waiting for invite, the other 80 points has applied on 19th July. All other people waiting for being invite have 70 points or less including 2 people applying for 489, 12 for 190 and 12 ones did not mention.


Nice study man... I think they are going to take around 6 weeks... Although the wait is killing but no other option


----------



## mcmemam

fredma0913 said:


> Maybe you can contact SA and tell them your situation, and request an urgent assessment on your application.


They don't fast-track applications due to approaching age limit. They mention it explicitly on their site and I confirmed that by email. However, they updated their site that people should consider their published processing times before applying. This means that they will try hard to meet the published average process times.


----------



## sivakumar s s

mcmemam said:


> I will turn 33 and lose 5 points on the 1st of Sep
> I applied on the 6th of July. Considering their processing time, the 8th week ends on 31st of August
> 
> What is your occupation? and your gsm ref number?


dont worry 

SA immi team are very helpful...

Get ready to for filling visa: docs and funds...

Soon you will the invite


----------



## Dynaco

sivakumar s s said:


> dont worry
> 
> SA immi team are very helpful...
> 
> Get ready to for filling visa: docs and funds...
> 
> Soon you will the invite


Thanks Siva,

Your words give me hope for successful outcome.
Keep on encouraging....thanks again !


----------



## Eugenezh

Applied on July 6th.
Don't know my REF number, I applied with agent.
Applied for visa 190.
IELTS all above 7.
Occupation engineering draftsperson.
Points 55+5 ss.

Hope to get an invitation and establish my life in Adelaide ☺


----------



## mcmemam

sivakumar s s said:


> dont worry SA immi team are very helpful... Get ready to for filling visa: docs and funds... Soon you will the invite


 Thanks a lot Siva. I hope so.


----------



## odraodra

Dear all,

I come before you seeking simple advice.

My partner and I, we plan to migrate to South Australia via state sponsorship 190, under Wholesaler occupation.

Thus far, we have been able to successfully fulfill the following requirements.

EILTS General:

Listening	Reading	Writing Speaking	Overall
7.5 7.5 7.0 8.0 7.5

VETASSESS Assessment:

Skill assessment outcome - positive
Field of study Business Administration is highly relevant

Point Test Advice:
8 years assessed positively - Wholesaler

I have lodged my application to SA immigration on July 31st.

Can anyone care to share any information, how long will I have to wait before I received the SS invitation

Thank you.


----------



## mcmemam

Eugenezh said:


> Applied on July 6th. Don't know my REF number, I applied with agent. Applied for visa 190. IELTS all above 7. Occupation engineering draftsperson. Points 55+5 ss. Hope to get an invitation and establish my life in Adelaide ☺


I hope we get the invitations soon insha'Allah


----------



## sivakumar s s

odraodra said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I come before you seeking simple advice.
> 
> My partner and I, we plan to migrate to South Australia via state sponsorship 190, under Wholesaler occupation.
> 
> Thus far, we have been able to successfully fulfill the following requirements.
> 
> EILTS General:
> 
> Listening	Reading	Writing Speaking	Overall
> 7.5 7.5 7.0 8.0 7.5
> 
> VETASSESS Assessment:
> 
> Skill assessment outcome - positive
> Field of study Business Administration is highly relevant
> 
> Point Test Advice:
> 8 years assessed positively - Wholesaler
> 
> I have lodged my application to SA immigration on July 31st.
> 
> Can anyone care to share any information, how long will I have to wait before I received the SS invitation
> 
> Thank you.


Depends on luck, occupation and processing time.
Two weeks to eight weeks


----------



## Eugenezh

Anyone got lucky today?


----------



## aminul112

sivakumar s s said:


> dont worry
> 
> SA immi team are very helpful...
> 
> Get ready to for filling visa: docs and funds...
> 
> Soon you will the invite


Hi Sivakumar,

I have confusion about fund. For example, I have mentioned that I have $100,000 asset in EOI and state sponsorship application.

If I get PR, before entering to Australia, do I need to transfer $100,000 to Australia?

As far I know I can not bring cash more than $10,000.

Does SA Immigration will check that I have to bring exactly amount of money I have mentioned in EOI?


----------



## sivakumar s s

aminul112 said:


> Hi Sivakumar,
> 
> I have confusion about fund. For example, I have mentioned that I have $100,000 asset in EOI and state sponsorship application.
> 
> If I get PR, before entering to Australia, do I need to transfer $100,000 to Australia?
> 
> As far I know I can not bring cash more than $10,000.
> 
> Does SA Immigration will check that I have to bring exactly amount of money I have mentioned in EOI?


Dear dont worry,

No where, immigration will ask you for fund. If someone carries more than 10000 Usd then need to show proof while immigration in oz.

While applying SS it is required to show fund amount only (eg: family 35k Aud ; single 25kAud). I wondered why u mentioned 100k in the SS and EOI.
No need to show fund evidence proof at all time.....

No need during visa application and Immigration time.....

I reached with just 4.6k Aud.....

so no worries come here with 5k or 10k or 15 k as u like.
Cool 

all the best


----------



## aminul112

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear dont worry,
> 
> No where, immigration will ask you for fund. If someone carries more than 10000 Usd then need to show proof while immigration in oz.
> 
> While applying SS it is required to show fund amount only (eg: family 35k Aud ; single 25kAud). I wondered why u mentioned 100k in the SS and EOI.
> No need to show fund evidence proof at all time.....
> 
> No need during visa application and Immigration time.....
> 
> I reached with just 4.6k Aud.....
> 
> so no worries come here with 5k or 10k or 15 k as u like.
> Cool
> 
> all the best


Thanks Sivakumar. I got the point


----------



## svelayutham

Dear Friends,
I am happy to inform that I have received invite today for ICT PM 135112 applied on 6th July (55+5points). Thanks everyone for the support and best wishes for those who are awaiting !
Kind Regards,
Svelayutham


----------



## Eugenezh

svelayutham said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am happy to inform that I have received invite today for ICT PM 135112 applied on 6th July (55+5points). Thanks everyone for the support and best wishes for those who are awaiting !
> Kind Regards,
> Svelayutham


Congratulations my friend ☺
Wish you smooth way with your visa process!


----------



## CHANPREET

svelayutham said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am happy to inform that I have received invite today for ICT PM 135112 applied on 6th July (55+5points). Thanks everyone for the support and best wishes for those who are awaiting !
> Kind Regards,
> Svelayutham


Gr8.. Congratulations and all the best for further process


----------



## mleena

Hi All, 

My name is Milan and I have applied for 489 on 15th July 2015.

Have read all past discussions and congrats to those who ever got invite and all the best to rest of people. 

I have one query do SA give chance if they find any query and will they take another 2 months after query reply.


----------



## aminul112

svelayutham said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am happy to inform that I have received invite today for ICT PM 135112 applied on 6th July (55+5points). Thanks everyone for the support and best wishes for those who are awaiting !
> Kind Regards,
> Svelayutham




Hello svelayutham,
Congratulations!

Can you please share your occupation code?


----------



## varunkm1706

svelayutham said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am happy to inform that I have received invite today for ICT PM 135112 applied on 6th July (55+5points). Thanks everyone for the support and best wishes for those who are awaiting !
> Kind Regards,
> Svelayutham


Congrats bro......n all d best for next process


----------



## mcmemam

svelayutham said:


> Dear Friends, I am happy to inform that I have received invite today for ICT PM 135112 applied on 6th July (55+5points). Thanks everyone for the support and best wishes for those who are awaiting ! Kind Regards, Svelayutham


Congrats man. Would i know your gsm reference number?


----------



## svelayutham

mcmemam said:


> Congrats man. Would i know your gsm reference number?


Thanks friends, my gsm 3646*
Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## varunkm1706

thank god...at last someone got the invite........now we can say that they are not sleeping


----------



## ZArsh

svelayutham said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am happy to inform that I have received invite today for ICT PM 135112 applied on 6th July (55+5points). Thanks everyone for the support and best wishes for those who are awaiting !
> Kind Regards,
> Svelayutham


Congrats Sevelayutham. I have also applied for ICT PM with 60+5 points. My GSM no is also 365+. 

If you can share further details when you applied and how soon reply is expected from SA 

Thks


----------



## svelayutham

ZArsh said:


> Congrats Sevelayutham. I have also applied for ICT PM with 60+5 points. My GSM no is also 365+.
> 
> If you can share further details when you applied and how soon reply is expected from SA
> 
> Thks


Hi ZArsh,
Thanks and you will soon get the invite as my gsm was 3646*
applied on july 6th 10am(IST).
Best wishes,


----------



## AliAU

So I started my application on the 1st but only lodged on the 19th July. I think it was asked earlier but do they go by gsm numbers or date of lodgement?! ... trust me to complicate things :sweat_smile:


----------



## sivakumar s s

svelayutham said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am happy to inform that I have received invite today for ICT PM 135112 applied on 6th July (55+5points). Thanks everyone for the support and best wishes for those who are awaiting !
> Kind Regards,
> Svelayutham


Congrats dear....

All the best for your new journey :second:


----------



## svelayutham

sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats dear....
> 
> All the best for your new journey :second:


Thanks Siva and indeed you are a great motivator. Keep up the good support.

Let us meet someday at Adelaide !

Kind Regards,
svelayutham


----------



## jsmm

*Relative Sponsorship*

Can anyone pls suggest me:

My occupation is Financial Investment Manager. I have positive skills assessment and my IELTS score is competent. 

My real sister is residing in South Australia and is a PR.

Can she sponsor me under 489 visa subclass relative sponsorship as my occupation is on CSOL and not on SOL.

The info on immi website says that the occupation has to be listed on relevant skilled occupation list. 

What is the meaning of relevant here ? Do I qualify ? Can I apply ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

svelayutham said:


> Thanks Siva and indeed you are a great motivator. Keep up the good support.
> 
> Let us meet someday at Adelaide !
> 
> Kind Regards,
> svelayutham


Any help needed in the process just PM me.....


----------



## BNK0212

jsmm said:


> Can anyone pls suggest me:
> 
> My occupation is Financial Investment Manager. I have positive skills assessment and my IELTS score is competent.
> 
> My real sister is residing in South Australia and is a PR.
> 
> Can she sponsor me under 489 visa subclass relative sponsorship as my occupation is on CSOL and not on SOL.
> 
> The info on immi website says that the occupation has to be listed on relevant skilled occupation list.
> 
> What is the meaning of relevant here ? Do I qualify ? Can I apply ?



Hello There.

You are more than eligible to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship, through "Chain migration-family member in South Australia" condition. Please go ahead without wasting anymore time.

The meaning of "relevant skilled occupation list" is that your Occupation code has to be listed in South Australia Occupation list. I see it is listed there. Below is the link, you can check it. 

State Nominated Occupation Lists

You can also read about "Chain migration-family member in South Australia" conditions here to understand more.

Chain migration-family member in South Australia


According to me, you are eligible to apply for State Sponsorship under Special Conditions (Satisfying Family Chain Migration clause) without any issues. Go for it....

Cheers!


----------



## ZArsh

svelayutham said:


> Hi ZArsh,
> Thanks and you will soon get the invite as my gsm was 3646*
> applied on july 6th 10am(IST).
> Best wishes,


thanks buddy for your help and encouragement


----------



## jsmm

Under Chain Migration, my sister can sponsor me only if she has lived in South Australia for more than 1 year, whereas she just got PR and moved. 
So, what is the best option for me under 489 ?


----------



## BNK0212

jsmm said:


> Under Chain Migration, my sister can sponsor me only if she has lived in South Australia for more than 1 year, whereas she just got PR and moved.
> So, what is the best option for me under 489 ?


Yes.. Thats correct. Under chain migration, relative should be living in SA for atleast 12 months or more. You never mentioned that your sister moved recently on PR. So under this condition, you are not eligible at this moment for Chain Migration.

You can apply visa if you have 80 or more points. That's another option. Can you please share your points break up?


----------



## Ragul28

Congrats those got the invite ; My GSM is on 375+ , looks like it would take another week for me


----------



## jsmm

*Relative Sponsorship South Australia*

Dear Friends, 
I'm aware of the process for chain migration but my question is for relative sponsorship under visa sub class 489, can my sister sponsor me as a relative ? She has not completed 1 year of stay. Am I eligible for 489 ? My occupation is on CSOL and not on SOL.
Points breakup:
Age 30
Edu 15
Exp 05
IELTS Competent 10
Relative Sponsorship 10 

Under these circumstances, what is the best option for me ? 

Pls suggest.


----------



## Sameer1626

jsmm said:


> Dear Friends,
> I'm aware of the process for chain migration but my question is for relative sponsorship under visa sub class 489, can my sister sponsor me as a relative ? She has not completed 1 year of stay. Am I eligible for 489 ? My occupation is on CSOL and not on SOL.
> Points breakup:
> Age 30
> Edu 15
> Exp 05
> IELTS Competent 10
> Relative Sponsorship 10
> 
> Under these circumstances, what is the best option for me ?
> 
> Pls suggest.


Hi,

Your sister cant sponsor you before 12 months of her stay. If your occupation is under special conditions then try to get 20 points from your IELTS OR PTE and then apply for the SS


----------



## Dynaco

Does anyone got lucky today...or shall we wait till next monday?


----------



## varunkm1706

Dynaco said:


> Does anyone got lucky today...or shall we wait till next monday?


still waiting...........


----------



## Eugenezh

Dynaco said:


> Does anyone got lucky today...or shall we wait till next monday?


Still waiting...

Why wait till next Monday?
We have two work days till next week


----------



## sivakumar s s

:clap2: Good suggestion.

Sponsorship should have stayed more than 24 months or 12 months (not sure about the duration). Some clause this there.



BNK0212 said:


> Hello There.
> 
> You are more than eligible to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship, through "Chain migration-family member in South Australia" condition. Please go ahead without wasting anymore time.
> 
> The meaning of "relevant skilled occupation list" is that your Occupation code has to be listed in South Australia Occupation list. I see it is listed there. Below is the link, you can check it.
> 
> State Nominated Occupation Lists
> 
> You can also read about "Chain migration-family member in South Australia" conditions here to understand more.
> 
> Chain migration-family member in South Australia
> 
> 
> According to me, you are eligible to apply for State Sponsorship under Special Conditions (Satisfying Family Chain Migration clause) without any issues. Go for it....
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## BNK0212

sivakumar s s said:


> :clap2: Good suggestion.
> 
> Sponsorship should have stayed more than 24 months or 12 months (not sure about the duration). Some clause this there.


Thanks Siva.

It is minimum 12 months more. It's mentioned on the website. This is the exact point which they mentioned

"Your family member must be currently residing in South Australia and have resided in South Australia for the last twelve months."

Thanks!


----------



## Eugenezh

Morning fellows ☺
Any news?


----------



## Atis

Just the usual waiting  I got an email this morning from Immigration SA, but it was only a newsletter from the site about some tax-reducing business-attracting change.


----------



## Eugenezh

Atis said:


> Just the usual waiting  I got an email this morning from Immigration SA, but it was only a newsletter from the site about some tax-reducing business-attracting change.


Received the same mail... 
Seems like we are heading to be processed within the time frame they mentuon on their site (6-8 weeks)


----------



## aminul112

Eugenezh said:


> Received the same mail...
> Seems like we are heading to be processed within the time frame they mentuon on their site (6-8 weeks)


I even didn't receive the tax reduction email what you have received..


----------



## Eugenezh

aminul112 said:


> I even didn't receive the tax reduction email what you have received..


All you need to do is to subscribe to the news and upates on their website.


----------



## Speedbird

aminul112 said:


> I even didn't receive the tax reduction email what you have received..


U need to subscribe to the newsletter at migration SA website.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

anyone with job code 149212 waiting for Invite from SA, who has lodged EOI on 6th July 2015 or after ???


----------



## mcmemam

ROHIT_AUS said:


> anyone with job code 149212 waiting for Invite from SA, who has lodged EOI on 6th July 2015 or after ???


Good. It seems that you're the only applicant with this job code. You can ask SA for money if you wish


----------



## Speedbird

mcmemam said:


> Good. It seems that you're the only applicant with this job code. You can ask SA for money if you wish


Likewise, any applicant from the category 132411 "Policy or Planning Manager" or should I also claim for money from SA


----------



## sivakumar s s

What money you guys are talking about, I am getting it......


----------



## caicai888

Hi guys, I got my invitation from DIAC today and am about to lodge my visa application. hopefully all of you can get your invitation immediately. I have a question about lodge, since I am currently live in Canada on a study permit, should I have to fill the Usual country of residence with Canada and fill my previous country of residence with my passport country? or in a opposite order? need your help. Thank you!


----------



## mcmemam

caicai888 said:


> Hi guys, I got my invitation from DIAC today and am about to lodge my visa application. hopefully all of you can get your invitation immediately. I have a question about lodge, since I am currently live in Canada on a study permit, should I have to fill the Usual country of residence with Canada and fill my previous country of residence with my passport country? or in a opposite order? need your help. Thank you!


Congrats man. good luck in the coming steps. Would we know your gsm reference number?


----------



## mcmemam

mcmemam said:


> Congrats man. good luck in the coming steps. Would we know your gsm reference number?


 Sorry for asking again. I got it from a previous post.


----------



## Eugenezh

caicai888 said:


> Hi guys, I got my invitation from DIAC today and am about to lodge my visa application. hopefully all of you can get your invitation immediately. I have a question about lodge, since I am currently live in Canada on a study permit, should I have to fill the Usual country of residence with Canada and fill my previous country of residence with my passport country? or in a opposite order? need your help. Thank you!


Congratulations friend! :smile:

Could you share some details with us?
1. Which day did you apply?
2. Under what occupation?
3. For what visa did you apply (190/489)?
4. Which time (GMT) did you receive the mail from DIAC?

I am trying to understand how they SA team works.


All the best with the rest of your process :fingerscrossed:


----------



## caicai888

Eugenezh said:


> Congratulations friend! :smile:
> 
> Could you share some details with us?
> 1. Which day did you apply?
> 2. Under what occupation?
> 3. For what visa did you apply (190/489)?
> 4. Which time (GMT) did you receive the mail from DIAC?
> 
> I am trying to understand how they SA team works.
> 
> 
> All the best with the rest of your process :fingerscrossed:


thank you! I applies on 6/7, occupation is 233211, under 190, I am not sure about the exact GMT time cause I am in Canada and received it last night at 1am


----------



## Eugenezh

caicai888 said:


> thank you! I applies on 6/7, occupation is 233211, under 190, I am not sure about the exact GMT time cause I am in Canada and received it last night at 1am


Thank you for the information provided


----------



## gjn

caicai888 said:


> Hi guys, I got my invitation from DIAC today and am about to lodge my visa application. hopefully all of you can get your invitation immediately. I have a question about lodge, since I am currently live in Canada on a study permit, should I have to fill the Usual country of residence with Canada and fill my previous country of residence with my passport country? or in a opposite order? need your help. Thank you!


please share ur reference number


----------



## Aus Dream

By looking at the number and speed of invites, this seems never ending wait, is it possible all of the pending invite results will be published on just one last week ? is there any chance, this may cross even 8 week ?? any seniors advice pls


----------



## mcmemam

Aus Dream said:


> By looking at the number and speed of invites, this seems never ending wait, is it possible all of the pending invite results will be published on just one last week ? is there any chance, this may cross even 8 week ?? any seniors advice pls


I think caicai888 was contacted by the SA team to provide further documents. Having said that, I agree with you that their rate is very slow. It is almost impossible to meet their published average processing time for my case. reference number 368xx


----------



## Aus Dream

Cheers mate, I do fall under 368xx, lets see, how this turns out in 8th week, till then lets wait ......


----------



## shah11

I think the policy of once a month invitation only doesn't apply to the 190 subclass(clearly now as someone said he got it just today)

One question though - who gets higher priority between 190 & 489, usually? Like what if two people have same points under the same category?


----------



## mcmemam

Aus Dream said:


> Cheers mate, I do fall under 368xx, lets see, how this turns out in 8th week, till then lets wait ......


The 6th week has not ended yet. It will end at the coming Monday; wont it?


----------



## Frenzysu

hello all, I'm new to this forum and wanted to share that I received a nomination for finance manager role on Monday 10th. I have about 10+ exp in Finance and am a graduate in accounts and finance but due to personal reasons I could not take up professional course in Finance. Will this affect my chances in getting a job in SA


----------



## mcmemam

Frenzysu said:


> hello all, I'm new to this forum and wanted to share that I received a nomination for finance manager role on Monday 10th. I have about 10+ exp in Finance and am a graduate in accounts and finance but due to personal reasons I could not take up professional course in Finance. Will this affect my chances in getting a job in SA


I hope *u* find an answer to your question soon. Would *u* tell us *ur* gsm reference number?. Best of luck in *ur *future life.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## tanwark

*Received SA invite*

Hi All,

I got my SA invite today....feeling happy...

My GSM id was GSM-003679*

====================
*Visa: *190; *Occupation*: 135112- Project Manager; *ACS Applied *:27/Apr/15 +ve: *Assessment *:04/May/15 ; *PTE-A*: 08/May/15; *PTE-A Score:* L:81, R:77, S:90, W:79; *EOI Sub.*(60 Pts): 06/July/15; *Invited: *14/08/15 
*Visa Lodged: *XXXX *PCC-India: *XXXX *Medicals: *XXXX; *CO Contact : *XXXX *Grant: *XXXX


----------



## varunkm1706

tanwark said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I got my SA invite today....feeling happy...


congrats . kindly update your signature..........n all the best for next step


----------



## CHANPREET

tanwark said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I got my SA invite today....feeling happy...


Gr8 congrats bro... Would you mind sharing your reference number


----------



## tanwark

i have updated the reference no and other details now....Apologies i missed them...Excitement u see


----------



## CHANPREET

tanwark said:


> i have updated the reference no and other details now....Apologies i missed them...Excitement u see


Can't see signature on Android app.. Kindly share plz.. Like your reference number range... Was it around 36k or 36.5k or whatever


----------



## Atis

Congratulations Tanwark, all the best for the rest of your journey


----------



## tanwark

Here you go:-

Visa: 190; Occupation: 135112- Project Manager; ACS Applied :27/Apr/15 +ve: Assessment :04/May/15 ; PTE-A: 08/May/15; PTE-A Score: L:81, R:77, S:90, W:79; EOI Sub.(60 Pts): 06/July/15; Invited: 14/08/15 

GSM reference was 003679*


----------



## bharathi039

Any ICT professionals waiting for invite?? 2613** has been removed from CSOL


----------



## Frenzysu

Hi all,

Reposting my query again:


hello all, I'm new to this forum and wanted to share that I received a nomination for finance manager role on Monday 10th. I have about 10+ exp in Finance and am a graduate in accounts and finance but due to personal reasons I could not take up professional course in Finance. Will this affect my chances in getting a job in SA


----------



## CHANPREET

Frenzysu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Reposting my query again:
> 
> hello all, I'm new to this forum and wanted to share that I received a nomination for finance manager role on Monday 10th. I have about 10+ exp in Finance and am a graduate in accounts and finance but due to personal reasons I could not take up professional course in Finance. Will this affect my chances in getting a job in SA


Well to be honest with you dude... Your chances are as good as anybody else.. It all depends what's written on your assessment report and communication skills and luck... This is my assessment which might not be correct


----------



## ZArsh

ZArsh said:


> thanks buddy for your help and encouragement


Hi Svelayutham/all

I got the invite for 190 ICT PM as i verified as "approved" from agent's website today for SA. 

Kindly let me know whats next process and have you logged the visa application

Also what kind of docs are expected to be submitted

Also what are timelines for visa processing?

Thks all for guidance

Zeeshan


----------



## CHANPREET

ZArsh said:


> Hi Svelayutham/all
> 
> I got the invite for 190 ICT PM as i verified as "approved" from agent's website today for SA.
> 
> Kindly let me know whats next process and have you logged the visa application
> 
> Also what kind of docs are expected to be submitted
> 
> Also what are timelines for visa processing?
> 
> Thks all for guidance
> 
> Zeeshan


Congrats mate.. Reference number bro😊


----------



## varunkm1706

ZArsh said:


> Hi Svelayutham/all
> 
> I got the invite for 190 ICT PM as i verified as "approved" from agent's website today for SA.
> 
> Kindly let me know whats next process and have you logged the visa application
> 
> Also what kind of docs are expected to be submitted
> 
> Also what are timelines for visa processing?
> 
> Thks all for guidance
> 
> Zeeshan


Congrats...n all d best for next steps............


----------



## ZArsh

CHANPREET said:


> Congrats mate.. Reference number bro😊


Thks buddy

my GSM no is 365+ logged on 6th July. I think they are going via sequence

best of luck


----------



## CHANPREET

ZArsh said:


> Thks buddy
> 
> my GSM no is 365+ logged on 6th July. I think they are going via sequence
> 
> best of luck


Cool.. All the best for further steps


----------



## ZArsh

CHANPREET said:


> Cool.. All the best for further steps


Thks you all will get the invite soon those who has successfully lodged on/after 6 Jul

Its matter of time only


----------



## svelayutham

ZArsh said:


> Hi Svelayutham/all
> 
> I got the invite for 190 ICT PM as i verified as "approved" from agent's website today for SA.
> 
> Kindly let me know whats next process and have you logged the visa application
> 
> Also what kind of docs are expected to be submitted
> 
> Also what are timelines for visa processing?
> 
> Thks all for guidance
> 
> Zeeshan


Congrats Zeeshan,
Just prepare for the required documents for Visa application.
All the best,
Regards
svelayutham


----------



## Bk Yogi

ROHIT_AUS said:


> anyone with job code 149212 waiting for Invite from SA, who has lodged EOI on 6th July 2015 or after ???


 hi rohit i applied in this job code and received invite on 29th july. And filed visa on 1st august....


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Hi BK Yogi .... can you pl share your GSM Ref no. & points. 
Secondly we have created whats app group for all those frndz who are with 149212 code & waiting to settle down at Adelaide. you can PM me your no. I can add you in group (for information & support) in case you wish.


----------



## scindia

Finally got my invite yesterday for code 149914 and GSM no was 367** ...I am here on this thread right from 1st July and I am sure they are issuing invitations according to GSM no's ...so friends be ready those who have GSM no. after 367**...preparing for next steps now


----------



## mleena

Congrats... Bro...


----------



## Eugenezh

scindia said:


> Finally got my invite yesterday for code 149914 and GSM no was 367** ...I am here on this thread right from 1st July and I am sure they are issuing invitations according to GSM no's ...so friends be ready those who have GSM no. after 367**...preparing for next steps now


Congratulations SCINDIA 

Could you share some details with us?
1. For what visa did you apply (190/489)?
2. Which time (GMT) did you receive the mail from DIAC?

Wish you smooth rest of the process 
BTW, I am still waiting for mine, applied on July 6th.

Don't have an idea what my GSM no is (applied with an agent)


----------



## Ragul28

No invitations yet ; Why our thread is sleeping ??


----------



## Eugenezh

Ragul28 said:


> No invitations yet ; Why our thread is sleeping ??


Already 6 weeks and 1 days passed 😐


----------



## Sameer1626

Eugenezh said:


> Already 6 weeks and 1 days passed 😐


DONT WORRY BRO........you will definitely get the invite soon


----------



## Eugenezh

Sameer1626 said:


> DONT WORRY BRO........you will definitely get the invite soon


Thank you Sameer, lets hope for everyone they get an invitation


----------



## aminul112

Eugenezh said:


> Thank you Sameer, lets hope for everyone they get an invitation


Like^^

There's a "Like" button on the right hand side of every post! 
kaju/moderator


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Friends, little worried now ... Visa: 190; Occupation: 149212 - Customer Service Manager; 
GSM Reference was 003764*
EOI - 7/7/2015 (65 Points)

when can i expect the Invite ... 41 days passed !!


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Anyone got the Invite in GSM 376** series ??


----------



## Eugenezh

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Anyone got the Invite in GSM 376** series ??



I am doubtful that they going by ref numbers because there were people who applied after me the same day and received invitations


----------



## gjn

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Anyone got the Invite in GSM 376** series ??


im also in 376** range. applied on 8th july. code 271299. 65 points. anyone with same job code?


----------



## muhammad islam

hi everyone this is muhammad islam new member to this forum... applied on 7 july for 233211 with 60 points ref no. 3723.. up till now no update,, lil worried ... this is the 6th week ...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Friends,

Dont worry about the invite, I know killing time is very tough...

But all be patience and stay confident soon will receive the invite.

In meanwhile get ready with all documents and visa fees..

As this team extended the period from 2 weeks to 6-8 weeks after 01 July 2015, we have no option, other than to wait for that........


All the best dudes.......


----------



## manreetvirk

Hello Guys...Anyone received invite with code 263112.applied on 6th july.


----------



## svelayutham

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Dont worry about the invite, I know killing time is very tough...
> 
> But all be patience and stay confident soon will receive the invite.
> 
> In meanwhile get ready with all documents and visa fees..
> 
> As this team extended the period from 2 weeks to 6-8 weeks after 01 July 2015, we have no option, other than to wait for that........
> 
> 
> All the best dudes.......


Thanks Siva for the positive support.
Today one of my friend got invite for ICT PM 135112 applied on 6th July GSM371XX
Best wishes to those who are waiting and soon you will get invites.
svelayutham


----------



## Jagmohan40

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Dont worry about the invite, I know killing time is very tough...
> 
> But all be patience and stay confident soon will receive the invite.
> 
> In meanwhile get ready with all documents and visa fees..
> 
> As this team extended the period from 2 weeks to 6-8 weeks after 01 July 2015, we have no option, other than to wait for that........
> 
> 
> All the best dudes.......


Hi Dear

I am sure many of members like me look forward to your positive motivation as always.

Technically I believe my 6th week would start from tom I.e 18th Aug as I applied on 7th July.

And 8th weeks will get over by 1st Sept. Hopefully I should receive invite anytime within this period.


----------



## agiri

Hi, 

Thanks for the motivation. If you can guide what all documents will be required after will get the invitation. And what is the process. 

Thanks in advance . 



sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Dont worry about the invite, I know killing time is very tough...
> 
> But all be patience and stay confident soon will receive the invite.
> 
> In meanwhile get ready with all documents and visa fees..
> 
> As this team extended the period from 2 weeks to 6-8 weeks after 01 July 2015, we have no option, other than to wait for that........
> 
> 
> All the best dudes.......


----------



## Dynaco

You are right Siva. The wait for invite is killing me...
I am an industrial designer with bachelors in mechanical engineering and masters from IIT. its been almost two years since I started the process...even after getting positive VITASSESS assessment and scoring 7+band in IELTS in july14, my category has opened in aug 15. I have applied on 6july and am waiting for invite...I'll be 40 in feb 16 and will loose 10 points.(current 65 pts)
With everything in jeopardy and not knowing about the outcome, it sometimes becomes too much.
Your encouraging words keeps my hopes high...please continue posting...thanks & all the best to everyone who is on the same boat


----------



## CHANPREET

Really guys.. Killing is the right word... My reference number is 38500 expecting it not before next week... Fingers crossed


----------



## Dynaco

Hi,

My reference number is 372xx, am waiting for invite. But does reference no. makes any difference?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dynaco said:


> You are right Siva. The wait for invite is killing me...
> I am an industrial designer with bachelors in mechanical engineering and masters from IIT. its been almost two years since I started the process...even after getting positive VITASSESS assessment and scoring 7+band in IELTS in july14, my category has opened in aug 15. I have applied on 6july and am waiting for invite...I'll be 40 in feb 16 and will loose 10 points.(current 65 pts)
> With everything in jeopardy and not knowing about the outcome, it sometimes becomes too much.
> Your encouraging words keeps my hopes high...please continue posting...thanks & all the best to everyone who is on the same boat


No worry Dynaco,

SA immigration is very fast team when compare to all other states,
during my time it was 2-3 weeks, luckily I got in 10 days itself.

Now this year, they wanna to reduce immigrants to the SA...... Job market is really worse here, other states are good....

So now they extended it to 6-8 weeks, so keep fingers crossed, you will get invite anytime.

Keep ready with documents and fund.

your points VALID based on the INVITATION DATE so dont worry about feb 16.

I hope with these two weeks you will get invite, within two months get visa and by feb you may be here....

all the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

agiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the motivation. If you can guide what all documents will be required after will get the invitation. And what is the process.
> 
> Thanks in advance .



*Hi AGIRI and all our friends in the forum.......*

Please find the check list for visa filing

1. Photograph - Passport : Photograph

2. Travel document : Passport

3. Birth certificate. (If not available upload any photo identity document with date of birth or 10th marksheet)

4.Identity Evidence : National Id card (Pan card, driving license, Voter id)

5.Qualification: Education certificates and mark sheets
[I. 10th and 12th marksheets
II. UG degree and marksheets
III. PG degree and marksheets (If any)]

6.work Experience: Each company
[I. Work reference: offer, relieve (if any), appraisal (if any) letter
II. Tax document: (if any) Form 16 or any other tax documents as per ur country each year. [If not available upload payslips(if any) per quarter on that year]
III. Last 6 months payslips for current company alone]

7. Language ability Evidence: Ielts /pte [If spouse not having any score card then get a bonafide letter from College/ Univ. stating that the graduation is carried out in English medium only]

8.skill Asessment Evidence: Skill assessment outcome, Point Test Advice(if any)

9. Form 80 

10. Character Evidence: PCC(india)

* Medical will be done at the clinic and results will be directly updated to the DIBP*



I appreciate your curiosity....
All the best for your OZ aspirations...
Siva


Disclaimer: _*Apart from this additional documents may be required from case to case.....*_


----------



## Dynaco

sivakumar s s said:


> No worry Dynaco,
> 
> SA immigration is very fast team when compare to all other states,
> during my time it was 2-3 weeks, luckily I got in 10 days itself.
> 
> Now this year, they wanna to reduce immigrants to the SA...... Job market is really worse here, other states are good....
> 
> So now they extended it to 6-8 weeks, so keep fingers crossed, you will get invite anytime.
> 
> Keep ready with documents and fund.
> 
> your points VALID based on the INVITATION DATE so dont worry about feb 16.
> 
> I hope with these two weeks you will get invite, within two months get visa and by feb you may be here....
> 
> all the best


 Thanks Siva,

Reducing immigrants...Does that mean, they may not invite someone above 60pts?
Or how are they going to segregate...any ideas please


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dynaco said:


> Thanks Siva,
> 
> Reducing immigrants...Does that mean, they may not invite someone above 60pts?
> Or how are they going to segregate...any ideas please


No impact with Invite......

If we submitted all the necessary documents they need, be cool so will get Invite.
Ensure your EOI is properly updated in SA SS.

Once you got approval from SA SS, immediately your record will moved to DIBP and INVITE will be triggerred.....

All the best


They had changed the language competency pattern , increased the band in IETLS, some occupation are removed from CSOL and processing time increased.


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Siva,

Appreciate for all your responses so far.

When you say, Job market is really worse here, does this indicate , moving to south Australia can turn to nightmare ?, after all , everyone moves there for job purpose, if that is uncertain, it puts us on trap, what would be your sincere advise on this, get job and then only move to Adelaide??


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Appreciate for all your responses so far.
> 
> When you say, Job market is really worse here, does this indicate , moving to south Australia can turn to nightmare ?, after all , everyone moves there for job purpose, if that is uncertain, it puts us on trap, what would be your sincere advise on this, get job and then only move to Adelaide??



Any immigration is not as easy moving with job for relocation to other country.

The word IMMIGRATION itself means have to adapt to the new culture, new environment and to start new career or rejuvenate your career.

This is also applicable to CANADA, NZL, Ireland, Denmark and any country which is giving Permanent residency.

SA is a developing state but the quality of life is much higher than any other state.

Adelaide is the Second most livable city in the world.

Ironically, Job market is really a tricky one. Luck is the important factor......

I got job in 6 weeks with highly paid salary but for 2 months contractual only, After that still struggling to get job (Means No opening at all).

Registered my name in all of the top consultants.....

Moreover, Getting job here from overseas is really nightmare unless it is company wise transfer.

If anyone move here for Job purpose, its so really silly. They should have go to gulf or singapore.

Australia immigration is for QUALITY LIFE and giving big future to our kids.
Keep buffer of 6 months here to get job.

One of my friend he was a project director in Top tier company start name with WI....O (Managing India & Gulf operation) got job after 4 months as project manager. He is lucky to get that have Job.

If you compromise your career then please move here. You wont get the same role as working in India. You have to start from scratch.

Come here with handsome money at least 5k if single 10k Aud with family, open to 
do any casual jobs and simultaneously look in to your career progression.

Hope everyone with settle here....

all the best
Siva


----------



## CHANPREET

sivakumar s s said:


> Any immigration is not as easy moving with job for relocation to other country.
> 
> The word IMMIGRATION itself means have to adapt to the new culture, new environment and to start new career or rejuvenate your career.
> 
> This is also applicable to CANADA, NZL, Ireland, Denmark and any country which is giving Permanent residency.
> 
> SA is a developing state but the quality of life is much higher than any other state.
> 
> Adelaide is the Second most livable city in the world.
> 
> Ironically, Job market is really a tricky one. Luck is the important factor......
> 
> I got job in 6 weeks with highly paid salary but for 2 months contractual only, After that still struggling to get job (Means No opening at all).
> 
> Registered my name in all of the top consultants.....
> 
> Moreover, Getting job here from overseas is really nightmare unless it is company wise transfer.
> 
> If anyone move here for Job purpose, its so really silly. They should have go to gulf or singapore.
> 
> Australia immigration is for QUALITY LIFE and giving big future to our kids.
> Keep buffer of 6 months here to get job.
> 
> One of my friend he was a project director in Top tier company start name with WI....O (Managing India & Gulf operation) got job after 4 months as project manager. He is lucky to get that have Job.
> 
> If you compromise your career then please move here. You wont get the same role as working in India. You have to start from scratch.
> 
> Come here with handsome money at least 5k if single 10k Aud with family, open to
> do any casual jobs and simultaneously look in to your career progression.
> 
> Hope everyone with settle here....
> 
> all the best
> Siva


Thanks Siva... U really have been very helpful to everyone.. Just a query.. If I am ready to take up any casual job then can I save on the buffer I bring from home
😊


----------



## Eugenezh

Morning dear forum members,

anyone got invite today?


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Hi .... any update on Invite basis GSM ref no. I have read in this forum that someone with GSM Ref 371** got the Invite yesterday.


----------



## Pushpinder13

*Invite Received*

Hello All,

I am happy to inform hat I received my SA invite to apply for Visa under 190 subclass for code 135112 ICT PM. 

My GSM ref is in range 371xx and I had applied on the 6th of July,.

Regards,
Pushpinder


----------



## CHANPREET

Pushpinder13 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am happy to inform hat I received my SA invite to apply for Visa under 190 subclass for code 135112 ICT PM.
> 
> My GSM ref is in range 371xx and I had applied on the 6th of July,.
> 
> Regards,
> Pushpinder


Congrats dear.. All the best for further process..


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Siva,

Thanks for such an elaborate information regarding immigration to SA.

I could see clearly,, now its up to me to decide my future.

BTW, may I know your occupation code , please.


----------



## Atis

Congratulations Pushpinder!


----------



## Eugenezh

Pushpinder13 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am happy to inform hat I received my SA invite to apply for Visa under 190 subclass for code 135112 ICT PM.
> 
> My GSM ref is in range 371xx and I had applied on the 6th of July,.
> 
> Regards,
> Pushpinder


Congratulations my friend ☺

Could you please tell us which time GMT did you receive the invitation email?


----------



## Pushpinder13

Eugenezh said:


> Congratulations my friend ☺
> 
> Could you please tell us which time GMT did you receive the invitation email?


Thanks Eugenezh..

I received the invite at 2:30 AM GMT...


----------



## mleena

Hi anyone got 489 Visa invite..


----------



## S_Stanley

Hey guys I'm still following this post....hoping best for all of you... ACT list is out...my occupation in closed list...wou


----------



## mcmemam

Pushpinder13 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am happy to inform hat I received my SA invite to apply for Visa under 190 subclass for code 135112 ICT PM.
> 
> My GSM ref is in range 371xx and I had applied on the 6th of July,.
> 
> Regards,
> Pushpinder


Congrats man, but are you sure of the ref number? because my reference number is 368xx and I haven't received an invitation yet!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thanks for such an elaborate information regarding immigration to SA.
> 
> I could see clearly,, now its up to me to decide my future.
> 
> BTW, may I know your occupation code , please.


Welcome dear,

Me a software developer background.

Please update your timeline in the signature to understand you better.


----------



## Eugenezh

mcmemam said:


> Congrats man, but are you sure of the ref number? because my reference number is 368xx and I haven't received an invitation yet!


As far as I understand there is no connection between REF number and invite timing.

They have their internal considerations of giving priorities for some people...

Lets all hope for a positive outcome in the next days!


----------



## sivakumar s s

CHANPREET said:


> Thanks Siva... U really have been very helpful to everyone.. Just a query.. If I am ready to take up any casual job then can I save on the buffer I bring from home
> &#55357;&#56842;


Welcome preet,

Yes it is advisable to focus both on our own field and casual jobs.
After landing here within 15 days get settle with house and car.

For Casual jobs, car is must. Though city is well connected with TRAM, TRAIN and Bus, own vehicle (Buy it for less than 1.5k used car) is essential as to move freely.

Ironically, Getting casual jobs is also tough, but with reference and networking it is achieved. 

Why I am sharing this, because I wasted my time and money in not looking casual jobs at the earlier stage. Typical techie sitting most of the time in front of stupid machine (lappy) now building network and meeting people to get place in casual jobs.

Of course my eyes are widely open for IT jobs....

When I came here, nobody is there to guide and most weird part is Indians(unknown or business kindo) are ditching lot.

Never get into Indian restaurants or pizza centre.

These college (Indian)students are competing with us (migrants), If give chances they sit on our top.


Here Slow and steady will win the race..........
me like a Hare started very fast but halted.... now restarting it.


----------



## sivakumar s s

S_Stanley said:


> Hey guys I'm still following this post....hoping best for all of you... ACT list is out...my occupation in closed list...wou


Hi stanley,

Dont worry if you already applied. You will get invitaion.

These immigration SA are throwing so blockades for ICT professionals nowadays...


----------



## S_Stanley

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi stanley,
> 
> Dont worry if you already applied. You will get invitaion.
> 
> These immigration SA are throwing so blockades for ICT professionals nowadays...


Hi Shiva
Mine was not accepted by SA as my agent made some silly mistakes, I had written to SA but they won't accept it now. The agent had updated wrong email Id as well...can you beat that lol....waiting for other states or SA to reopen


----------



## mcmemam

S_Stanley said:


> Hi Shiva
> Mine was not accepted by SA as my agent made some silly mistakes, I had written to SA but they won't accept it now. The agent had updated wrong email Id as well...can you beat that lol....waiting for other states or SA to reopen


I am sorry to hear that man. What are the mistakes? Did you know them?


----------



## S_Stanley

mcmemam said:


> I am sorry to hear that man. What are the mistakes? Did you know them?



They didn't enter my second job experience and I fell short of the work experience requirement


----------



## mcmemam

S_Stanley said:


> They didn't enter my second job experience and I fell short of the work experience requirement


And your occupation has reached the planned quote?! So, you cannot apply again!


----------



## kirpal

*Newly Joined*

Hi All 

I am a new joinee at this forum..... 

The wait is killing now... I hope we all get invitation by 30sep(who have applied by 6th july)




Occupation: 261112
ACS: 10+ year
Age: below 36
EOI: 190 / SA / 6th July
IELTS:- OVERALL 7.5
POINTS:-55+5

Invitation: .....fingers crossed


----------



## CHANPREET

kirpal said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am a new joinee at this forum.....
> 
> The wait is killing now... I hope we all get invitation by 30sep(who have applied by 6th july)
> 
> Occupation: 261112
> ACS: 10+ year
> Age: below 36
> EOI: 190 / SA / 6th July
> IELTS:- OVERALL 7.5
> POINTS:-55+5
> 
> Invitation: .....fingers crossed


Can you please share your reference number range for a better idea


----------



## sivakumar s s

S_Stanley said:


> Hi Shiva
> Mine was not accepted by SA as my agent made some silly mistakes, I had written to SA but they won't accept it now. The agent had updated wrong email Id as well...can you beat that lol....waiting for other states or SA to reopen


Oh! Really pathetic.... Based on your timeline, I said earlier like that.

Have the sue that idiots(agent)?
what they are saying.....Now?


----------



## Dynaco

S_Stanley said:


> Hi Shiva
> Mine was not accepted by SA as my agent made some silly mistakes, I had written to SA but they won't accept it now. The agent had updated wrong email Id as well...can you beat that lol....waiting for other states or SA to reopen


Who is your agent? Please share for others:spit:


----------



## agiri

Thanks Siva... Thanks a lot for all your help and suggestion. 



sivakumar s s said:


> *Hi AGIRI and all our friends in the forum.......*
> 
> Please find the check list for visa filing
> 
> 1. Photograph - Passport : Photograph
> 
> 2. Travel document : Passport
> 
> 3. Birth certificate. (If not available upload any photo identity document with date of birth or 10th marksheet)
> 
> 4.Identity Evidence : National Id card (Pan card, driving license, Voter id)
> 
> 5.Qualification: Education certificates and mark sheets
> [I. 10th and 12th marksheets
> II. UG degree and marksheets
> III. PG degree and marksheets (If any)]
> 
> 6.work Experience: Each company
> [I. Work reference: offer, relieve (if any), appraisal (if any) letter
> II. Tax document: (if any) Form 16 or any other tax documents as per ur country each year. [If not available upload payslips(if any) per quarter on that year]
> III. Last 6 months payslips for current company alone]
> 
> 7. Language ability Evidence: Ielts /pte [If spouse not having any score card then get a bonafide letter from College/ Univ. stating that the graduation is carried out in English medium only]
> 
> 8.skill Asessment Evidence: Skill assessment outcome, Point Test Advice(if any)
> 
> 9. Form 80
> 
> 10. Character Evidence: PCC(india)
> 
> * Medical will be done at the clinic and results will be directly updated to the DIBP*
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your curiosity....
> All the best for your OZ aspirations...
> Siva
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: _*Apart from this additional documents may be required from case to case.....*_


----------



## Eugenezh

Hu guys,

Has anyone received the golden mail yet?


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Not Yet ........... waiting !!


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Eugen,

Seems, they are sending just one invite per day. not many good news on any given day.
not much use of ref number, tracking is messy.


----------



## mcmemam

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Eugen, Seems, they are sending just one invite per day. not many good news on any given day. not much use of ref number, tracking is messy.


Yes. I was expecting a higher rate in the 7th week.


----------



## kirpal

CHANPREET said:


> Can you please share your reference number range for a better idea


Dear Chanpreet,

I APPLIED THROUGH AGENT.. SO I AM UNKNOWN ABOUT THIS TERMINOLOGY..


----------



## Eugenezh

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Eugen,
> 
> Seems, they are sending just one invite per day. not many good news on any given day.
> not much use of ref number, tracking is messy.


My agent told me that one of his clients received an invitation about a week ago although he applied on the 7th of July while I applied on 6th of July.
I assume that his REF number was higher than mine so indeed I don't see any connection between REF number and progress order of applications. :confused2:

Seems that they have left so many unfinished applications to go over on, don't know how they are going to complete all by the 8th week.
I think they are going to prolong their processing times for some applicants  

Fingers crossed guys:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Eugenezh said:


> My agent told me that one of his clients received an invitation about a week ago although he applied on the 7th of July while I applied on 6th of July.
> I assume that his REF number was higher than mine so indeed I don't see any connection between REF number and progress order of applications. :confused2:
> 
> Seems that they have left so many unfinished applications to go over on, don't know how they are going to complete all by the 8th week.
> I think they are going to prolong their processing times for some applicants
> 
> Fingers crossed guys:fingerscrossed:


I dont think there would be any connection between reference number and invitation. It also depends on the case officer.


----------



## mcmemam

sushil.kamble11 said:


> I dont think there would be any connection between reference number and invitation. It also depends on the case officer.


I completely agree. It seems that some officers are super active while others take some more time. After all leave it in the hands of Allah.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

mcmemam said:


> I completely agree. It seems that some officers are super active while others take some more time. After all leave it in the hands of Allah.


I called the SA team a week ago, while digging on the call I found out that there is still no case officer allocated to my file. 

Yesterday my agent said she has heard positive outcome for few people applied on 6th itself. Hoping for a positive outcome for my file as well this week. Previously I appliced for ACT which was rejected for some generic reason, so worried about SA SS outcome.


----------



## S_Stanley

Dynaco said:


> Who is your agent? Please share for others:spit:


Visa Simply, Nehru Place, New Delhi and it's Mara agency. There is so much help available online and its much easier if you do it yourself...with agents you have no track....we are at their mercy for information


----------



## mcmemam

sushil.kamble11 said:


> I called the SA team a week ago, while digging on the call I found out that there is still no case officer allocated to my file.
> 
> Yesterday my agent said she has heard positive outcome for few people applied on 6th itself. Hoping for a positive outcome for my file as well this week. Previously I appliced for ACT which was rejected for some generic reason, so worried about SA SS outcome.


Thanks for sharing this information. Did they say anything about how they allocate officers to files or it is just a matter of luck; I suppose that the immigration office handle our files according to a defined strategy


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Guys any success story for today for SA Invite ?


----------



## Eugenezh

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Guys any success story for today for SA Invite ?


Not as far as I am concerned


----------



## mcmemam

Eugenezh said:


> Not as far as I am concerned


Anyone got Mr. Tony Abbott phone number?  it is not healthy to start off a tough journey like this. Just kidding


----------



## Sharadtewari

I also applied on 19th Jul non IT n got invite on 5th August. dont know what is GSM n how to get it...


----------



## Eugenezh

Sharadtewari said:


> I also applied on 19th Jul non IT n got invite on 5th August. dont know what is GSM n how to get it...


Congratulations mate!
You are very lucky ☺


----------



## AliAU

Guys I'm just a little worried now. Been waiting exactly four weeks, four days and still no invite. Congrats to those lucky people who have received invites! When you talk about processing time, is that with regards to the actual lodgement or time to receive an invitation? As far as I know, I'll only get a CO once I've lodged. 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## manreetvirk

Anyone from IT background got invite....????


----------



## sivakumar s s

Eugenezh said:


> Hu guys,
> 
> Has anyone received the golden mail yet?


Golden mail is Visa grant notice letter :first:

I guess you are expecting SILVER MAIL : Invitation:second:


----------



## Dynaco

It may be possible that people are getting invites. They however at not on this forum & we are thinking that no one is invited today.


----------



## svelayutham

Dynaco said:


> It may be possible that people are getting invites. They however at not on this forum & we are thinking that no one is invited today.


I guess GSM numbers may be sorted based on the skill code as per planned levels and then the order in which the skillcodes are assigned to the case officer for review. Just a guess !!!

Skill1 Skill2 Skill3 ....
361** 365** 363**
362** 371** 364**
365** 376** 375**

Best wishes to all those are waiting and hope as per the timelines you will get the invites,
Regards,
svelayutham


----------



## sushil.kamble11

mcmemam said:


> Thanks for sharing this information. Did they say anything about how they allocate officers to files or it is just a matter of luck; I suppose that the immigration office handle our files according to a defined strategy


not sure how they allocate officers, i thought it should be purely on first come basis


----------



## sushil.kamble11

As far I haven't heard anyone saying his SA SS was refused. People who fit in the criteria should defo get an invite. Fingers crossed


----------



## mcmemam

sushil.kamble11 said:


> As far I haven't heard anyone saying his SA SS was refused. People who fit in the criteria should defo get an invite. Fingers crossed


I have an issue in the timing as I am approaching an age limit. I will become ineligible exactly on the second day of the 9th week . Can I covert the 190 visa to 489 to avoid being ineligible after losing 5 points?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

mcmemam said:


> I have an issue in the timing as I am approaching an age limit. I will become ineligible exactly on the second day of the 9th week . Can I covert the 190 visa to 489 to avoid being ineligible after losing 5 points?


Only thing what we can do just now is wait. You can only question them once they exceed the TAT (8 weeks).


----------



## mcmemam

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Only thing what we can do just now is wait. You can only question them once they exceed the TAT (8 weeks).


 thanks for your advice. I agree with you.


----------



## svelayutham

mcmemam said:


> I have an issue in the timing as I am approaching an age limit. I will become ineligible exactly on the second day of the 9th week . Can I covert the 190 visa to 489 to avoid being ineligible after losing 5 points?


Hi mcmemam,
I think/guess the points are considered "Date of Effect" as on the EOI application date and the invitation is given based on that.
Some experts can give more detail on this.
Thanks
svelayutham


----------



## ibtasamlatif

Hello Everyone

Need your help urgently

My friend got an invite. He is an Electrical Engineer as well. 

The guy has been working as a consultant for a firm for 25hrs a week and has been teaching as a visiting faculty at a University as well.

His contract with the university ended on 01/07/2015 and was made a permanent faculty on 03/07/2015. Whereas he continued to work as a consultant as well.

The problem here is that he didn't mentioned the change in circumstances of his teaching job whilst applying for it on 06/07/2015 i.e. that he has been made permanent.

Now he is applying for his visa and is facing this problem. 

What do you guys suggest, should he not mention his new job and just show that he has ended his previous job OR if he does mention then what should he write?

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

mcmemam said:


> I have an issue in the timing as I am approaching an age limit. I will become ineligible exactly on the second day of the 9th week . Can I covert the 190 visa to 489 to avoid being ineligible after losing 5 points?



*Points should be valid on the date of invitation.*

Hope by the time you will get the invite

When did you applied, If possible mail them or call them

T: +61 (8) 8303 2420
E: [email protected]

Speak politely and slowly.... They are very understanding people and helpful too. Your case is so genuine to contact them. Please asap

Cheers 
Siva


----------



## mcmemam

sivakumar s s said:


> Points should be valid on the date of invitation. Hope by the time you will get the invite When did you applied, If possible mail them or call them T: +61 (8) 8303 2420 E: [email protected] Speak politely and slowly.... They are very understanding people and helpful too. Your case is so genuine to contact them. Please asap Cheers Siva


I applied through an agent. Do you think that I should call them or ask my agent for calling them?


----------



## romanhasan

Got the Approval SS today. Alhamdulliah...

Electrial Engineer.
Applied 6th July....


----------



## Eugenezh

romanhasan said:


> Got the Approval SS today. Alhamdulliah...
> 
> Electrial Engineer.
> Applied 6th July....


Congratulations my friend 👍
Really happy for you and wish you success with the rest of the visa process.

Could you please tell us which time GMT did you receive the mail?


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Friends,

Finally, I have received the Silver Mail ( Invitation ) yesterday at around 5:00 PM AEST, all credit to the almighty, Praise the Lord, now in the final stage ..... I wish best luck and very soon invites for all of you guys as well

__________________
Occupation: 262112 | ICT Security Specialist
ACS: 3+ year
Age: below 32
EOI: 190 / SA / 6th July
Invitation: Received 0n 19th August


----------



## romanhasan

eugenezh said:


> congratulations my friend 👍
> really happy for you and wish you success with the rest of the visa process.
> 
> Could you please tell us which time gmt did you receive the mail?


gmt 13.30


----------



## aminul112

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally, I have received the Silver Mail ( Invitation ) yesterday at around 5:00 PM AEST, all credit to the almighty, Praise the Lord, now in the final stage ..... I wish best luck and very soon invites for all of you guys as well
> 
> __________________
> Occupation: 262112 | ICT Security Specialist
> ACS: 3+ year
> Age: below 32
> EOI: 190 / SA / 6th July
> Invitation: Received 0n 19th August


Congratulations to all who received invention today.
Good luck to all of us who are waiting..


----------



## Eugenezh

Congratulations to all the fellows who received the Silver Mail ☺

Thank you for sharing the time of the mail.
It means that both of our lucky guys received the mail at 4.30 pm (Adelaide time), SA immigration office works till 5.00 pm. I thought that they are sending invitations only in mornings.
Good news to those who are still waiting (include me).


----------



## CHANPREET

romanhasan said:


> Got the Approval SS today. Alhamdulliah...
> 
> Electrial Engineer.
> Applied 6th July....


 Congrats mate and all the best for further steps.. Can you please share your reference number range


----------



## CHANPREET

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally, I have received the Silver Mail ( Invitation ) yesterday at around 5:00 PM AEST, all credit to the almighty, Praise the Lord, now in the final stage ..... I wish best luck and very soon invites for all of you guys as well
> 
> __________________
> Occupation: 262112 | ICT Security Specialist
> ACS: 3+ year
> Age: below 32
> EOI: 190 / SA / 6th July
> Invitation: Received 0n 19th August


Congrats bro and all the best for further process.. Can you please share your reference number range


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Good to see 2 Invitations coming in to our friends. All the best for your further visa processing. Hoping the best wishes for those whose invitations are pending (including me)
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aus Dream

My GSM :: 368XX


----------



## Speedbird

Alhamdolillah got the silver mail an hour ago which translates into 0500 Hrs. GMT and 1430 Hrs Adelaide time. Lodged my EOI on 6th July but effective date was 17th July since I made some changes. GSM range 00367xx. All the best to the ones awaiting invite.


----------



## Eugenezh

Speedbird said:


> Alhamdolillah got the silver mail an hour ago which translates into 0500 Hrs. GMT and 1430 Hrs Adelaide time. Lodged my EOI on 6th July but effective date was 17th July since I made some changes. GSM range 00367xx. All the best to the ones awaiting invite.


Amazing Speedbird!
Thank you for sharing information!
All the best with the rest of your process ☺


----------



## mcmemam

Great news. Congrats to all who got the invitations, and I hope the rest get it soon including myself insha'Allah.


----------



## Atis

Hi guys, congratulations to all invitee! My agent called me, that my application also has been approved, so let's go for the final stage, yaaay!


----------



## Eugenezh

Atis said:


> Hi guys, congratulations to all invitee! My agent called me, that my application also has been approved, so let's go for the final stage, yaaay!


Congratulations Atis,
You were waiting a lot for this invite, you deserve it!

Wish you success at your final stage :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aminul112

Atis said:


> Hi guys, congratulations to all invitee! My agent called me, that my application also has been approved, so let's go for the final stage, yaaay!


Hi Atis,
Congratulations!
What was your job code?


----------



## Atis

aminul112 said:


> Hi Atis,
> Congratulations!
> What was your job code?


Hi, its 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)


----------



## christine2039

Congratulations to all who got the invite today 

Now lets get on with applying for VISA. All those from India, since the Credit cards do not allow such high value transactions (and even if they do, they charge heavy conversion rate and sur charge + taxes) I advise all to go in for ICICI travel card loaded with AUD. this way you save all extra charges except Sur charge , which DIBP will charge.

All the best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally, I have received the Silver Mail ( Invitation ) yesterday at around 5:00 PM AEST, all credit to the almighty, Praise the Lord, now in the final stage ..... I wish best luck and very soon invites for all of you guys as well
> 
> __________________
> Occupation: 262112 | ICT Security Specialist
> ACS: 3+ year
> Age: below 32
> EOI: 190 / SA / 6th July
> Invitation: Received 0n 19th August


Congrats Aus Dream......

Next wish to get a golden mail in 2 months.....

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

christine2039 said:


> Congratulations to all who got the invite today
> 
> Now lets get on with applying for VISA. All those from India, since the Credit cards do not allow such high value transactions (and even if they do, they charge heavy conversion rate and sur charge + taxes) I advise all to go in for ICICI travel card loaded with AUD. this way you save all extra charges except Sur charge , which DIBP will charge.
> 
> All the best.



Good Idea,

Use travel card from AXIS, HDFC or ICICI.

Also add some extra 100 or 200 AUD apart from your visa fees.


----------



## christine2039

Hi Siva, 
could you please confirm what does "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required" mean?
I guess the medicals have been uploaded by the hospital but not sure.

thanks


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Friends, getting really worried now. 44 days gone & no news on Invite from SA. Filed EOI on 7th July with 65 Points on ANZSCO - 149212 (Customer Service Manager). Pl suggest what to do ?? Should I wait for another week or so or shall I call them for status !!


----------



## varunkm1706

Hi friends....finally got the invite today at 7:30 am IST...


----------



## aminul112

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi friends....finally got the invite today at 7:30 am IST...


Hi Varun,
Can you share your date of application, DIBP points and occupation ?


----------



## aminul112

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi friends....finally got the invite today at 7:30 am IST...


Congratulations Varun. Please share details, it will be helpful to other.


----------



## varunkm1706

aminul112 said:


> Hi Varun,
> Can you share your date of application, DIBP points and occupation ?


Applies for 223311 with 65 points on 6th july


----------



## Eugenezh

varunkm1706 said:


> Hi friends....finally got the invite today at 7:30 am IST...


Congratulations Varunkm 

Thank you very much for sharing the details!

All the best with the rest of your process :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Eugenezh

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Friends, getting really worried now. 44 days gone & no news on Invite from SA. Filed EOI on 7th July with 65 Points on ANZSCO - 149212 (Customer Service Manager). Pl suggest what to do ?? Should I wait for another week or so or shall I call them for status !!


Hi Rohit,

Seems that we are on the same boat, I applied on July 6th and haven't received anything yet...


----------



## varunkm1706

Eugenezh said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Seems that we are on the same boat, I applied on July 6th and haven't received anything yet...


as per me...its about the profile for which you applied , then points and then date of application


----------



## Eugenezh

varunkm1706 said:


> as per me...its about the profile for which you applied , then points and then date of application


What do you mean by saying profile?


----------



## varunkm1706

Eugenezh said:


> What do you mean by saying profile?


your job code...


----------



## Eugenezh

varunkm1706 said:


> your job code...


sounds logical to me


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

in that case my Job Code was opened on 1st July (but effective 6th July) and remained open till 11th Aug ... almost 40 Days. and I applied on 7th July (very next day) ......... hoping to get the Invite


----------



## Eugenezh

ROHIT_AUS said:


> in that case my Job Code was opened on 1st July (but effective 6th July) and remained open till 11th Aug ... almost 40 Days. and I applied on 7th July (very next day) ......... hoping to get the Invite


Are you going to call SA Immigration Team to inquire about your application?


----------



## M0N

Hi Guys! 

After a long anxious wait for 6.5 weeks, finally received the blessed invite yesterday afternoon for Visa 190 - ANZSCO code 262111. We had applied on 6th July around 1230 IST with GSM 372.. We are now proceeding with the next steps. I am looking for someone I can connect with, who could assist me for the same. Also, since we will be travelling along with our toddler, I wanted to check if we get any child care benefit whilst we are unemployed in SA. I would really appreciate if any of you could shed some light..

Thanks so very much, and wish you guys all the luck! The best is yet to come!

Best,
Mon


----------



## sivakumar s s

christine2039 said:


> Hi Siva,
> could you please confirm what does "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required" mean?
> I guess the medicals have been uploaded by the hospital but not sure.
> 
> thanks


If you done with medicals, then the hospital will upload the reports in the eclient application which is mapped with Immi account (HAP ID).

Normally they will upload it on the same or next day. Once it is done

In your immi account message will be displayed under each applicants "Medicals has been finalised for the applicants.........no need to contact DIbp..... In case they require any report CO will contact you"


----------



## girlaussie

Usually for new immigrants, there is a 52 weeks waiting time for Centrelink benefits. Check humanservices website for more information.

Girl Aussie



M0N said:


> I wanted to check if we get any child care benefit whilst we are unemployed in SA. I would really appreciate if any of you could shed some light..
> 
> Best,
> Mon


----------



## sivakumar s s

M0N said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> After a long anxious wait for 6.5 weeks, finally received the blessed invite yesterday afternoon for Visa 190 - ANZSCO code 262111. We had applied on 6th July around 1230 IST with GSM 372.. We are now proceeding with the next steps. I am looking for someone I can connect with, who could assist me for the same. Also, since we will be travelling along with our toddler, I wanted to check if we get any child care benefit whilst we are unemployed in SA. I would really appreciate if any of you could shed some light..
> 
> Thanks so very much, and wish you guys all the luck! The best is yet to come!
> 
> Best,
> Mon


Yeah Mon, 

You will get Family benefits from day one itself. 

Child care benefit is different and its for those who are leaving the child in day care. Some amount only you will get depends on the council like some provide 60% and some 70% of amount you are paying for Day care centre.

All the other benefits has 52 weeks waiting period. (Family tax benefit is exceptional)

Need to register with Centrelink, process takes 4 or 5 weeks, but get amount from the date you land here.
Amount: 450 per fortnight.

Ensure the rental agreement in your name/spouse name. This is income tested so need to update your both bank details

Once you get highly paid job, the amount will be reduced.


----------



## M0N

girlaussie said:


> Usually for new immigrants, there is a 52 weeks waiting time for Centrelink benefits. Check humanservices website for more information.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks so very much, will def check it out


----------



## M0N

sivakumar s s said:


> Yeah Mon,
> 
> You will get Family benefits from day one itself.
> 
> Child care benefit is different and its for those who are leaving the child in day care. Some amount only you will get depends on the council like some provide 60% and some 70% of amount you are paying for Day care centre.
> 
> All the other benefits has 52 weeks waiting period. (Family tax benefit is exceptional)
> 
> Need to register with Centrelink, process takes 4 or 5 weeks, but get amount from the date you land here.
> Amount: 450 per fortnight.
> 
> Ensure the rental agreement in your name/spouse name. This is income tested so need to update your both bank details
> 
> Once you get highly paid job, the amount will be reduced.



Wow, thank you so much Siva for all the insights, really appreciate it  Could you please clarify what benefit you meant for Amount: 450 per fortnight.??

Thanks for all your support in providing guidance to newbies like me


----------



## sivakumar s s

M0N said:


> Wow, thank you so much Siva for all the insights, really appreciate it  Could you please clarify what benefit you meant for Amount: 450 per fortnight.??
> 
> Thanks for all your support in providing guidance to newbies like me


Its actually Parenting payment

Parenting Payment - Department of Human Services

Cheers...


----------



## kaju

Newly Arrived Resident's Waiting Period - Department of Human Services


----------



## sushil.kamble11

christine2039 said:


> Congratulations to all who got the invite today
> 
> Now lets get on with applying for VISA. All those from India, since the Credit cards do not allow such high value transactions (and even if they do, they charge heavy conversion rate and sur charge + taxes) I advise all to go in for ICICI travel card loaded with AUD. this way you save all extra charges except Sur charge , which DIBP will charge.
> 
> All the best.


than you very much that was very helpful


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Eugenezh said:


> Are you going to call SA Immigration Team to inquire about your application?


Yes, I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Eugenezh said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Seems that we are on the same boat, I applied on July 6th and haven't received anything yet...


me too on the same boat. Patience is the key mate. Hopefully we all get an invite


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Totally agree with you Sushil, but becoming very difficult to wait now with every passing day. 

My query to the forum - is there any relevance of Job Code condition (like High/ Medium/ Low) in selecting for the Invite by SA. Because I have applied on 7th July & that time my code was in Medium availability. though my code remain opened in low availability till 11.08.2015 .... Please guide


----------



## mcmemam

Any software engineer here? Code 261313


----------



## Eugenezh

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Yes, I will call them tomorrow.


Please let us know what you have been told...


----------



## Eugenezh

Guys,

there is one day left before weekend in Adelaide, lets keep our fingers crossed and pray to god 

I am experiencing sleepless nights, may we all get an invite...


----------



## mcmemam

Eugenezh said:


> Guys, there is one day left before weekend in Adelaide, lets keep our fingers crossed and pray to god  I am experiencing sleepless nights, may we all get an invite...


I am praying too for all of us


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Eugenezh said:


> Please let us know what you have been told...


Sure ....


----------



## Eugenezh

Any updates so far?


----------



## Dynaco

Hi everyone,

Request your guidance.
Me and my friend applied on the same occupation code, 6july, both 65 points. His GSM is 100 more than mine. 
Today he got a mail from SA authorities to rewrite his reason of choosing SA. they have given him time till 4sep. 

Should this scenario be a matter of concern to me in anyway?
Mean 100 less GSM number, still no communication from SA


----------



## M0N

Thanks a ton  will check it out


----------



## Eugenezh

Dynaco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Request your guidance.
> Me and my friend applied on the same occupation code, 6july, both 65 points. His GSM is 100 more than mine.
> Today he got a mail from SA authorities to rewrite his reason of choosing SA. they have given him time till 4sep.
> 
> Should this scenario be a matter of concern to me in anyway?
> Mean 100 less GSM number, still no communication from SA


Wow what a bombshell.... 😯
First time I hear about this!
Did he live in Australia before? Could you shed some light on his case?
Maybe they see that he lived or worked in another state, or he is applying onshore?


----------



## mcmemam

Dynaco said:


> Hi everyone, Request your guidance. Me and my friend applied on the same occupation code, 6july, both 65 points. His GSM is 100 more than mine. Today he got a mail from SA authorities to rewrite his reason of choosing SA. they have given him time till 4sep. Should this scenario be a matter of concern to me in anyway? Mean 100 less GSM number, still no communication from SA


I guess no because I am in the same boat. I saw a lot of guys whose ref numbers are higher than mine but they received invitations while I am still waiting. My take is that their strategy of inviting is too ambiguous and hard to be predicted. Having said that, you can send an email to enquire on the status of your application or even call them at the end of the 8th week.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

mcmemam said:


> I guess no because I am in the same boat. I saw a lot of guys whose ref numbers are higher than mine but they received invitations while I am still waiting. My take is that their strategy of inviting is too ambiguous and hard to be predicted. Having said that, you can send an email to enquire on the status of your application or even call them at the end of the 8th week.


I would not recommend bothering SA team until the TAT is exceeded. Just Be positive and wait for 2 more weeks 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugenezh

sushil.kamble11 said:


> I would not recommend bothering SA team until the TAT is exceeded. Just Be positive and wait for 2 more weeks
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


What is TAT date?


----------



## mcmemam

sushil.kamble11 said:


> I would not recommend bothering SA team until the TAT is exceeded. Just Be positive and wait for 2 more weeks Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Completely agree. 8 weeks then start asking.


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Siva,

Regarding the travel card, which is basically used while in overseas , but for making VISA fees, i think we still use our indian debit cards, may be they charge some amount,

Since, i enquired, the banks, they say, we can enhance the transaction limit manually as well.

May i know, how you paid your VISA fees, through which means.


----------



## M0N

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Regarding the travel card, which is basically used while in overseas , but for making VISA fees, i think we still use our indian debit cards, may be they charge some amount,
> 
> Since, i enquired, the banks, they say, we can enhance the transaction limit manually as well.
> 
> May i know, how you paid your VISA fees, through which means.


Hi, are you sure that we could pay through debit card? As my agent tells me that we need to pay only through Credit card and has asked me to apply for travel card from HDFC or ICICI which issue the card in 2-3 working days for existing customers. Please confirm if could pay through Debit card, will save a lot of hassle.. thx in advance


----------



## Aus Dream

Today, i have visited multiple banks, and they confirmed travel / forex is not for online money transactions.

However, i have activated my normal debit card, to be internationally capable, so i can make the AUD trnasfer through that itslef.

The charge would be, Rs 133 for our VISA fees 3800 AUD, ( single transaction can be possible )

Seniors, your advice are also welcome, if there any better choices,


----------



## Dynaco

Eugenezh said:


> Wow what a bombshell.... 😯
> First time I hear about this!
> Did he live in Australia before? Could you shed some light on his case?
> Maybe they see that he lived or worked in another state, or he is applying onshore?


My friend is in India only, never been to Australia. Have similar experience but 4yr younger than me. I'd be reaching 40 in Feb 16. Similar college, same office.


----------



## teeshag

Aus Dream said:


> Today, i have visited multiple banks, and they confirmed travel / forex is not for online money transactions.
> 
> However, i have activated my normal debit card, to be internationally capable, so i can make the AUD trnasfer through that itslef.
> 
> The charge would be, Rs 133 for our VISA fees 3800 AUD, ( single transaction can be possible )
> 
> Seniors, your advice are also welcome, if there any better choices,


Hi friend, you can only make payment through Credit Card, its mandate and mentioned on DIBP website too.


----------



## Dynaco

mcmemam said:


> I guess no because I am in the same boat. I saw a lot of guys whose ref numbers are higher than mine but they received invitations while I am still waiting. My take is that their strategy of inviting is too ambiguous and hard to be predicted. Having said that, you can send an email to enquire on the status of your application or even call them at the end of the 8th week.


Thanks a lot. I hope you are right. It gave me enough confidence


----------



## sivakumar s s

teeshag said:


> Hi friend, you can only make payment through Credit Card, its mandate and mentioned on DIBP website too.


*Can be paid through credit card or debit card or travel card(prepaid card)*

_Fees and charges for visas

​If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%
* The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online._

Fees and charges for visas


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Regarding the travel card, which is basically used while in overseas , but for making VISA fees, i think we still use our indian debit cards, may be they charge some amount,
> 
> Since, i enquired, the banks, they say, we can enhance the transaction limit manually as well.
> 
> May i know, how you paid your VISA fees, through which means.



I paid through Travel card Hdfc Multicurrency. Simple and easy, I added extra 100 Aud, which I used it after landing here.


Caution: Credit Card and debit card will incur forex charges, conversion charges, cess and some extra tax which could be extra 12 -15k INR.

+ 1.08 % visa card fees.....


If you buy Travel card : only 1.08% visa card fees....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> Today, i have visited multiple banks, and they confirmed travel / forex is not for online money transactions.
> 
> However, i have activated my normal debit card, to be internationally capable, so i can make the AUD trnasfer through that itslef.
> 
> The charge would be, Rs 133 for our VISA fees 3800 AUD, ( single transaction can be possible )
> 
> Seniors, your advice are also welcome, if there any better choices,



Wrong information provided to you. I used Forex card for several online transactions and as well as swiping in AUS.

you can use debit card as well. 
But use loss money approximately around 3.5% +various taxes +1.08% for your 3800 AUD.

Ideally buy forex card from hdfc or Icici or axis. Best option


----------



## Aus Dream

Thanks for the info siva, better i will re-check my options only towards travel card itself,


----------



## Frenzysu

Hi Siva,

I got my invite a couple of weeks back. As I now prepare for the visa application, had a few questions.

1) When you say travel card, is it the forex card issued by HDFC or Axis?

2) I am in a decent job in India and obviously its a big risk for me to take my family (wife and kid ) along. WIth regards to the employment opportunities in South Australia or Australia in general, I read somewhere that one needs to have Australian work exp to secure a job. Is this really the case? If yes, then its practically impossibly for anyone to get a job with no australian exp.

3) With regards to schooling, are the schools in Adelaide give subsidy? or is the fees high for a 5 year old?


----------



## Ragul28

My GSM is 376+ applied on 07t July and if u apply today ur GSM would be 392+ !

It looks like officials are taking officials too lightly the fact there is only 1600 applications to be checked  If u say completed app ratio is 1:4 , which gives less than 500 apps to be evaluated. 

Can someone please tell me which is the earliest GSM number who applied on 1st of July , just to know how many completed apps to be handled by SA Authorities these 2 months.

I have no idea when i get my invitation, already 46 days gone.


----------



## Eugenezh

Ragul28 said:


> My GSM is 376+ applied on 07t July and if u apply today ur GSM would be 392+ !
> 
> It looks like officials are taking officials too lightly the fact there is only 1600 applications to be checked  If u say completed app ratio is 1:4 , which gives less than 500 apps to be evaluated.
> 
> Can someone please tell me which is the earliest GSM number who applied on 1st of July , just to know how many completed apps to be handled by SA Authorities these 2 months.
> 
> I have no idea when i get my invitation, already 46 days gone.


Hi Ragul,

What is your job code and for which visa did you apply? (190/489)


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ragul28 said:


> My GSM is 376+ applied on 07t July and if u apply today ur GSM would be 392+ !
> 
> It looks like officials are taking officials too lightly the fact there is only 1600 applications to be checked  If u say completed app ratio is 1:4 , which gives less than 500 apps to be evaluated.
> 
> Can someone please tell me which is the earliest GSM number who applied on 1st of July , just to know how many completed apps to be handled by SA Authorities these 2 months.
> 
> I have no idea when i get my invitation, already 46 days gone.


From July 1st 2015, SS processing time is min 6 weeks to Max 8 weeks....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Frenzysu said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I got my invite a couple of weeks back. As I now prepare for the visa application, had a few questions.
> 
> 1) When you say travel card, is it the forex card issued by HDFC or Axis?*Yes*
> 
> 2) I am in a decent job in India and obviously its a big risk for me to take my family (wife and kid ) along. WIth regards to the employment opportunities in South Australia or Australia in general, I read somewhere that one needs to have Australian work exp to secure a job. Is this really the case? If yes, then its practically impossibly for anyone to get a job with no australian exp.
> 
> *Its too late to think about decent job in any country which is giving migration opportunity
> Moreover thought of Decent job mean what? Could you elaborate it.
> Here say its white collar or blue collar thats it.
> 
> No discrimination is caste, religion, language, ethnicity and JOBS as well.
> 
> Yes cracking first job is very much important here..... Aus experience is most most important thing here
> 
> Next important thing is local references
> 
> Third Australian certification or licenses or courses(IT folks are exceptional in this).
> 
> Here attitude is more important than your 10 years of managerial experience.
> Have to start from scratch.......
> 
> Its ideal you come with family along with at least 10 k Aud. Also centrelink provide some money under parenting payment scheme.
> 
> If you come alone like me, no payment from centrelink... no good life without family.
> 
> Start looking for causals from 3 week itself. Meantime settle with House, car, school and other things.
> *
> 
> 3) With regards to schooling, are the schools in Adelaide give subsidy? or is the fees high for a 5 year old?*In Public School fees are mostly free, very rarely may require to pay annually 300 - 400 Aud*


Answers in Bold form

All the best


----------



## Frenzysu

Thanks a lot Siva . this helps. I am into field of finance and was wondering *abt* the opportunity. If you could send me *ur* *mob* *no* through PM or to my inbox, I can call b*u* at *ur* convenient time..

*Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ragul28

Eugenezh said:


> Hi Ragul,
> 
> What is your job code and for which visa did you apply? (190/489)


Civil Engineer , 190.


----------



## AliAU

I created my SS application on the 1st, GSM00354XXX, I only lodged on the 19th - tomorrow is 5 weeks....still waiting on that silver email. I must check my email 100 times a day. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mehdi103

Guys 
I am happy to let you know that I received invite from SA yesterday to become the second 489 after teeshag who received the fastest invite after just 11 days on 17th July.(with 80 points).
My agent says that the CO has to tell me to go for PCC and medical but I doubt it.
I am thinking to continue the process without getting help from the agent so please guide me.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Frenzysu said:


> Thanks a lot Siva . this helps. I am into field of finance and was wondering *abt* the opportunity. If you could send me *ur* *mob* *no* through PM or to my inbox, I can call b*u* at *ur* convenient time..
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


You can PM as well.....

First Please update your timeline in the signature to understand you better.

My Room mate is also a financial advisor, he struggled lot and finally got a job in 6 months.
He pursued and doing some financial related courses in OZ which helps him to crack it.

Honestly, financial background seems very tough, but if we work hard after reaching, positively get it.

So be prepared before landing here.


----------



## Frenzysu

I am trying to edit my signature but its not allowing me. Can somebody help me how to update my signature. I am new to this forum.


----------



## onlyjoy

Hi Guys,
Yesterday in the morning I received the most sought after mail from SA.
My GSM ID is 370** and my code ICT 261111.
Guys anybody else in the same code and got invitee. ?


----------



## Eugenezh

onlyjoy said:


> Hi Guys,
> Yesterday in the morning I received the most sought after mail from SA.
> My GSM ID is 370** and my code ICT 261111.
> Guys anybody else in the same code and got invitee. ?


Hi friend,

What did you receive? I didn't understand.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Frenzysu said:


> I am trying to edit my signature but its not allowing me. Can somebody help me how to update my signature. I am new to this forum.


After 10th post you could able to Edit your signature......


----------



## Frenzysu

thanks Siva


----------



## rk2oz

I got my SA invitation.

This forum is extremely useful thanks for the seniors for their informative talks and posts.

FYI. applied for 190 on 6th July. Received the email on 20 Aug. Occupation code : 263111.


----------



## Eugenezh

rk2oz said:


> I got my SA invitation.
> 
> This forum is extremely useful thanks for the seniors for their informative talks and posts.
> 
> FYI. applied for 190 on 6th July. Received the email on 20 Aug. Occupation code : 263111.


Congratulations friend! 

Thank you for sharing information.
Could you please tell us which time GMT did you receive the silver email?


----------



## mcmemam

Me too! I have got the invitation on the 20th of August solely by the grace of Allah, but my agent delayed forwarding the invitation email  . I hope the rest get it soon insha'Allah. gsm reference 368xx. Occupation 261313. Software Engineer. Thanks a lot for your support.


----------



## aminul112

mcmemam said:


> Me too! I have got the invitation on the 20th of August solely by the grace of Allah, but my agent delayed forwarding the invitation email  . I hope the rest get it soon insha'Allah. gsm reference 368xx. Occupation 261313. Software Engineer. Thanks a lot for your support.


Congratulations mcmemam,
I am happy for you. I also applied with Software Engineering on 13th July.
My total point is 55+5 =60.
What was your DIBP points including state sponsorship?


----------



## onlyjoy

Guys,
I have a question to ask..appreciate if I can get some sound advice from seniors.
I have got the invitation from SA for 261111 for 190 visa few days ago.This was applied on 6th July.
I had earlier applied for 189 on 31st March and still I had not received any information from DIBP with 60 points.(because of ceiling and all)
Should I wait for 7 September round and see if I get lucky enough for 189 ?
What is the validity for state nomination?
I am getting confused because I see that SA has not much Job opportunities if I see the general feel in the forum.
Experienced Seniors please through some light.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Starting tomorrow will be 8th week for people who applied on 6th July. Hoping for a positive reply this week. 

I have applied with only one years experience, does that make any difference.

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugenezh

mcmemam said:


> Me too! I have got the invitation on the 20th of August solely by the grace of Allah, but my agent delayed forwarding the invitation email  . I hope the rest get it soon insha'Allah. gsm reference 368xx. Occupation 261313. Software Engineer. Thanks a lot for your support.


You are lucky  
Best of luck with the rest of your process!

Please tell us which time GMT did you receive the silver email?


----------



## Eugenezh

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Starting tomorrow will be 8th week for people who applied on 6th July. Hoping for a positive reply this week.
> 
> I have applied with only one years experience, does that make any difference.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Have you got your invitation yet?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Eugenezh said:


> Have you got your invitation yet?


Haven't received my invite yet. Hopefully this week. Just tensed as applied with only one year of experience. Haven't heard any refusal so far from any one .. So figures crossed

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugenezh

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Haven't received my invite yet. Hopefully this week. Just tensed as applied with only one year of experience. Haven't heard any refusal so far from any one .. So figures crossed
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Let's hope for the best my friend!


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Eugenezh said:


> Let's hope for the best my friend!


Thanks, Same to you bro  

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## CHANPREET

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Haven't received my invite yet. Hopefully this week. Just tensed as applied with only one year of experience. Haven't heard any refusal so far from any one .. So figures crossed
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Well there was this guy Stanley who got refused... So you never know.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

CHANPREET said:


> Well there was this guy Stanley who got refused... So you never know.


Ya but it was due to some mistake in filing. If u filled the application properly and fit in their criteria then I think they don't refuse applications. Unlike other states where they refuse for no reason.

My NT sponsorship was refused - reason .. Don't have genuine intention to live and work in NT. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmemam

aminul112 said:


> Congratulations mcmemam, I am happy for you. I also applied with Software Engineering on 13th July. My total point is 55+5 =60. What was your DIBP points including state sponsorship?


My Points were 55+5; don't worry about the points. I guess that you are going to receive it soon because I remember that our occupation was highly available on the 13rd of July. I hope so gods willing.


----------



## mcmemam

Eugenezh said:


> You are lucky  Best of luck with the rest of your process! Please tell us which time GMT did you receive the silver email?


Yes  thanks god. I hope you get it soon too. Unfortunately, the agent forwarded only the letter to me (pdf), so I do not know the exact time.


----------



## muhammad islam

hi friends. i have few questions kindly just update me on that...

i am a civil engineer working uae from last 6 years. first 2.5 years i worked as a civil site engineer . than started working in sharjah municipality for 20 months as a construction inspector but the position required was civil engineer and from last 1.5 years i am working as a civil project engineer... i have submitted offer letters plus job agreement for 1st and 3rd employer as i have it but for my 2nd employer i have submitted my visa stamp page as a construction inspector. i am having documents like job offer and joining letter but in arabic...

due do delay of receiving silver email i have translated both the letters,, mentioning my post as a building inspector...what should i do send it to SA by email with reference no.. i have applied on 7th july ..ref. no. 0037237...

much worried about all the issues need help from all the members..
thanks in advance


----------



## christine2039

Hi Seniors, need help.
I applied for VISA 190 and front loaded all docs along with PCC. Had gone ahead with the medicals as well. Now the result for all of us is - "health clearance provided – no action required" and for application status it says "processing". Please can someone advise what is the next step.
Payment for VISA made on 6th Aug'15 with all documents and all medicals updated on 24th Aug'15.


----------



## sivakumar s s

christine2039 said:


> Hi Seniors, need help.
> I applied for VISA 190 and front loaded all docs along with PCC. Had gone ahead with the medicals as well. Now the result for all of us is - "health clearance provided – no action required" and for application status it says "processing". Please can someone advise what is the next step.
> Payment for VISA made on 6th Aug'15 with all documents and all medicals updated on 24th Aug'15.


I already replied you on another thread..


----------



## christine2039

Hi Siva,
Could you please share the link of that thread or the details, I'm unable to locate the same.
Thanks


----------



## Anibal Ryan

Hi everyone I am new to this forum, I have applied for state nomination through chain migration as my brother is living in SA for many years now. I have 65 points and my occupation is in supplementary list of south australia. What do you think my chances are of getting nomination.


----------



## manreetvirk

Anibal Ryan said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum, I have applied for state nomination through chain migration as my brother is living in SA for many years now. I have 65 points and my occupation is in supplementary list of south australia. What do you think my chances are of getting nomination.


As per my knowledge, there should be 80 points for supplymentary list.


----------



## Aus Dream

you are tooo fast, am yet to get my PCC ( 2 countries ) & other docs in place, was all guys who received nomination, have completed all VISA docs submission ?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Anybody got nomination mail today ?

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Anibal Ryan

As per my knowledge, there should be 80 points for supplymentary list.[/QUOTE]




Thanks 4 replying but I think you are talking abt 80 points category that is different from chain migration which is for ppl who have a family member members either parents or a sibling who are either citizen or permanent residents in Australia That can apply under chain migration if they meet state and DIBP requirements


----------



## Dynaco

Hi Friends,

I am not able to understand the importance of time lines.
When SA had mentioned on their site that it will take 6-8 week for processing the EOI applications.
8th week is started from today for 6 july applicants & still very few invites have came. Many more are remaining. Does it means that:

1. They will invite remaining applicants in this week. Or;
2. They have changed the rules in some way.

Please share your views.


----------



## Eugenezh

Dear South Australia forum members,

I am so happy to share with you that I have received the SILVER :second: mail this morning at 2.30 am GMT.

I would like to wish luck to everyone who supported me and the other folks with the process and I am praying god that all the great people here who haven't received an invite yet, will receive it very soon.

Couple of details:

Applied on July 6th.
Applied for visa 190
Occupation code: 312511
IELTS: R7, L7.5, W7, S7 Overall 7.5
Age: below 32
Experience verified by Engineers Australia 3 years

Points 55+5

Hope to arrive to my dream city ADELAIDE :amen:

Will proceed with the rest of the process with my agent.


FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL OTHER FORUM MEMBERS :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## CHANPREET

Eugenezh said:


> Dear South Australia forum members,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the SILVER :second: mail this morning at 2.30 am GMT.
> 
> I would like to wish luck to everyone who supported me and the other folks with the process and I am praying god that all the great people here who haven't received an invite yet, will receive it very soon.
> 
> Couple of details:
> 
> Applied on July 6th.
> Applied for visa 190
> Occupation code: 312511
> IELTS: R7, L7.5, W7, S7 Overall 7.5
> Age: below 32
> Experience verified by Engineers Australia 3 years
> 
> Points 55+5
> 
> Hope to arrive to my dream city ADELAIDE :amen:
> 
> Will proceed with the rest of the process with my agent.
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL OTHER FORUM MEMBERS :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congrats eugenezh.. U were pretty anxious all the time.. Now relax and all the best for further process


----------



## Eugenezh

CHANPREET said:


> Congrats eugenezh.. U were pretty anxious all the time.. Now relax and all the best for further process


Thanks mate ☺


----------



## CHANPREET

Dynaco said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am not able to understand the importance of time lines.
> When SA had mentioned on their site that it will take 6-8 week for processing the EOI applications.
> 8th week is started from today for 6 july applicants & still very few invites have came. Many more are remaining. Does it means that:
> 1. They will invite remaining applicants in this week. Or;
> 2. They have changed the rules in some way.
> 
> Please share your views.


Well what I have concluded about this process is that 
1. Timeline may extend, it's just an idea they give nothing very strict about it 
2. They are more or less going by reference numbers.. Some exceptions may exist but I guess they are processing upwards of 37000 now..


----------



## Aus Dream

Welcome to the party , my friend ( eugenezh ), lets all move together to next phase , until we see sunshine in Oz,,, Cheeers


----------



## aminul112

Eugenezh said:


> Dear South Australia forum members,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the SILVER :second: mail this morning at 2.30 am GMT.
> 
> I would like to wish luck to everyone who supported me and the other folks with the process and I am praying god that all the great people here who haven't received an invite yet, will receive it very soon.
> 
> Couple of details:
> 
> Applied on July 6th.
> Applied for visa 190
> Occupation code: 312511
> IELTS: R7, L7.5, W7, S7 Overall 7.5
> Age: below 32
> Experience verified by Engineers Australia 3 years
> 
> Points 55+5
> 
> Hope to arrive to my dream city ADELAIDE :amen:
> 
> Will proceed with the rest of the process with my agent.
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL OTHER FORUM MEMBERS :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




Congratulations Eugenezh,

I am very happy for you. I am still waiting...

Wish you smooth journey for next steps.


----------



## S_Stanley

Eugenezh said:


> Dear South Australia forum members,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the SILVER :second: mail this morning at 2.30 am GMT.
> 
> I would like to wish luck to everyone who supported me and the other folks with the process and I am praying god that all the great people here who haven't received an invite yet, will receive it very soon.
> 
> Couple of details:
> 
> Applied on July 6th.
> Applied for visa 190
> Occupation code: 312511
> IELTS: R7, L7.5, W7, S7 Overall 7.5
> Age: below 32
> Experience verified by Engineers Australia 3 years
> 
> Points 55+5
> 
> Hope to arrive to my dream city ADELAIDE :amen:
> 
> Will proceed with the rest of the process with my agent.
> 
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL OTHER FORUM MEMBERS :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congrats, really happy for you....


----------



## aminul112

sivakumar s s said:


> I already replied you on another thread..


To Siva and other experts,

I have one question. Currently I am waiting for SA sponsorship with 55+5 points.


From September 1st, my points will increase by 5 because of my job experience will be 5 years.

1. can I submit 189 EOI while waiting for SA approval?

2. If I get appproval fom SA before September1st, can I still submit 189 after 190 visa invitation?

3. As my job experience points will be increased next week, do I need to do ACS again to claim extra points? FYI, I did ACS at March 2015.

** I will loose 5 points from 1st November 2015 for my age, so I have only 2 months in hand to get 189 call with 60 points. 

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hearty Congrats dear Eugenezh

Won :second: cup.

Next is the final and grand gold :first: cup - Visa Grant

Cheers
siva




Eugenezh said:


> Dear South Australia forum members,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the SILVER :second: mail this morning at 2.30 am GMT.
> 
> I would like to wish luck to everyone who supported me and the other folks with the process and I am praying god that all the great people here who haven't received an invite yet, will receive it very soon.
> 
> Couple of details:
> 
> Applied on July 6th.
> Applied for visa 190
> Occupation code: 312511
> IELTS: R7, L7.5, W7, S7 Overall 7.5
> Age: below 32
> Experience verified by Engineers Australia 3 years
> 
> Points 55+5
> 
> Hope to arrive to my dream city ADELAIDE :amen:
> 
> Will proceed with the rest of the process with my agent.
> 
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL OTHER FORUM MEMBERS :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Please find answers in Bold form


aminul112 said:


> To Siva and other experts,
> 
> I have one question. Currently I am waiting for SA sponsorship with 55+5 points.
> 
> 
> From September 1st, my points will increase by 5 because of my job experience will be 5 years.
> 
> 1. can I submit 189 EOI while waiting for SA approval?*Yes you can apply 189 now and even after getting invite from 190 also.*
> 
> 2. If I get appproval fom SA before September1st, can I still submit 189 after 190 visa invitation?*Yes, but keep buffer time, visa invitation is valid for 2 months only, so until the period if you got 189 Invite, apply visa in that else apply for 190*
> 
> 3. As my job experience points will be increased next week, do I need to do ACS again to claim extra points? FYI, I did ACS at March 2015.*If you are in the same company and same role then not needed, But still confirm with other experts who did through ACS*
> post this 3rd point here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-79.html#post8030074
> 
> ** I will loose 5 points from 1st November 2015 for my age, so I have only 2 months in hand to get 189 call with 60 points.
> 
> Thanks


I am confident you will get invite before november


----------



## gjn

CHANPREET said:


> Congrats eugenezh.. U were pretty anxious all the time.. Now relax and all the best for further process


congrats dear


----------



## christine2039

Congratulations on the invite !!!


----------



## gjn

Hi all, anybody got invite for job code 271299. Also anybody got invite those who applied on 8th July


----------



## umami

Hello guys  I got the invite - 55+5;
applied 6th July;
Software engineer;
IELTs -8.5 overall;
28 yo
0 points claimed experience


----------



## mleena

Eugenezh said:


> Dear South Australia forum members,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the SILVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mail this morning at 2.30 am GMT.
> 
> I would like to wish luck to everyone who supported me and the other folks with the process and I am praying god that all the great people here who haven't received an invite yet, will receive it very soon.
> 
> Couple of details:
> 
> Applied on July 6th.
> Applied for visa 190
> Occupation code: 312511
> IELTS: R7, L7.5, W7, S7 Overall 7.5
> Age: below 32
> Experience verified by Engineers Australia 3 years
> 
> Points 55+5
> 
> Hope to arrive to my dream city ADELAIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will proceed with the rest of the process with my agent.
> 
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL OTHER FORUM MEMBERS


Congrats.... Man 

Please help... When u say 3 years experience verified means total experience of 3 years or 3 years of high relevant experience. AND what's your total experience


----------



## sushil.kamble11

umami said:


> Hello guys  I got the invite - 55+5;
> applied 6th July;
> Software engineer;
> IELTs -8.5 overall;
> 28 yo
> 0 points claimed experience


Congrats 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugenezh

mleena said:


> Congrats.... Man
> 
> Please help... When u say 3 years experience verified means total experience of 3 years or 3 years of high relevant experience. AND what's your total experience


My total relevant experience is 3 years and 9 months, but when applied for assessment, it was 3 years and 2 months.


----------



## manreetvirk

Eugenezh said:


> Dear South Australia forum members,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the SILVER :second: mail this morning at 2.30 am GMT.
> 
> I would like to wish luck to everyone who supported me and the other folks with the process and I am praying god that all the great people here who haven't received an invite yet, will receive it very soon.
> 
> Couple of details:
> 
> Applied on July 6th.
> Applied for visa 190
> Occupation code: 312511
> IELTS: R7, L7.5, W7, S7 Overall 7.5
> Age: below 32
> Experience verified by Engineers Australia 3 years
> 
> Points 55+5
> 
> Hope to arrive to my dream city ADELAIDE :amen:
> 
> Will proceed with the rest of the process with my agent.
> 
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL OTHER FORUM MEMBERS :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Experience verified by Engineers Australia 3 years -what it mean


----------



## aminul112

umami said:


> Hello guys  I got the invite - 55+5;
> applied 6th July;
> Software engineer;
> IELTs -8.5 overall;
> 28 yo
> 0 points claimed experience


Congratulations Umami,

Its good to see more invitation in Software engineering


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Need some input from seniors. Just received an email from my agent just now 

Thank you for your email. I will attach it to your GSM-0036991 application.

Please note that I have sent two emails on 14/8/15 and 21/8/15 to your migration agent Mr XYZ of AV Immigration requesting access to your PTE test result. Could you please follow the instructions below to provide access to Immigration SA so we can continue processing your application.

______________

I have followed the procedure and have shared them my PTE scores just now. Just wanted to know is it normal to ask for scores again even after sending it while applying. Secondly is it anything to be scared of regarding what the final decision will be

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## aminul112

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Need some input from seniors. Just received an email from my agent just now
> 
> Thank you for your email. I will attach it to your GSM-0036991 application.
> 
> Please note that I have sent two emails on 14/8/15 and 21/8/15 to your migration agent Mr XYZ of AV Immigration requesting access to your PTE test result. Could you please follow the instructions below to provide access to Immigration SA so we can continue processing your application.
> 
> ______________
> 
> I have followed the procedure and have shared them my PTE scores just now. Just wanted to know is it normal to ask for scores again even after sending it while applying. Secondly is it anything to be scared of regarding what the final decision will be
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


I remember when I submitted my application, before that SA website asked for PTE ACADEMIC score has been sent or not.
Did your agent or you missed that part?

If you have done it properly, this situation should not happen.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

aminul112 said:


> I remember when I submitted my application, before that SA website asked for PTE ACADEMIC score has been sent or not.
> Did your agent or you missed that part?
> 
> If you have done it properly, this situation should not happen.


They attached my score while submitting but still they asked to share it.
Secondly is there anything that I should be concern of ?

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## aminul112

sushil.kamble11 said:


> They attached my score while submitting but still they asked to share it.
> Secondly is there anything that I should be concern of ?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


In the PTE Academic website there is a system to send score. SA asked during application whether you have done than or not.( it is not attaching PTE score result file).

So I did that step according to SA website.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

aminul112 said:


> In the PTE Academic website there is a system to send score. SA asked during application whether you have done than or not.( it is not attaching PTE score result file).
> 
> So I did that step according to SA website.


I guess my agent missed that. I have done it today morning. Hopefully everything is in order now 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## svelayutham

Eugenezh said:


> Dear South Australia forum members,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the SILVER :second: mail this morning at 2.30 am GMT.
> 
> I would like to wish luck to everyone who supported me and the other folks with the process and I am praying god that all the great people here who haven't received an invite yet, will receive it very soon.
> 
> Couple of details:
> 
> Applied on July 6th.
> Applied for visa 190
> Occupation code: 312511
> IELTS: R7, L7.5, W7, S7 Overall 7.5
> Age: below 32
> Experience verified by Engineers Australia 3 years
> 
> Points 55+5
> 
> Hope to arrive to my dream city ADELAIDE :amen:
> 
> Will proceed with the rest of the process with my agent.
> 
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR ALL OTHER FORUM MEMBERS :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi Eugenezh,
Happy to hear that you got the invite,
Best wishes.
svelayutham


----------



## Sharadtewari

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Only thing what we can do just now is wait. You can only question them once they exceed the TAT (8 weeks).


Write them a mail informing them of your situation just after 8 weeks. Don't worry, it will be done as mine was same situation n they did mine well before time...


----------



## christopherterrence

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Need some input from seniors. Just received an email from my agent just now
> 
> Thank you for your email. I will attach it to your GSM-0036991 application.
> 
> Please note that I have sent two emails on 14/8/15 and 21/8/15 to your migration agent Mr XYZ of AV Immigration requesting access to your PTE test result. Could you please follow the instructions below to provide access to Immigration SA so we can continue processing your application.
> 
> ______________
> 
> I have followed the procedure and have shared them my PTE scores just now. Just wanted to know is it normal to ask for scores again even after sending it while applying. Secondly is it anything to be scared of regarding what the final decision will be
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


My agent made the same mistake by not telling me. But I checked the website on the EOI filing date and followed the instructions for PTE upload. After that I called the agent and told her. 

It will take 24-72 hours to reflect


----------



## sushil.kamble11

christopherterrence said:


> My agent made the same mistake by not telling me. But I checked the website on the EOI filing date and followed the instructions for PTE upload. After that I called the agent and told her.
> 
> It will take 24-72 hours to reflect


In my case I guess it will just delay my application, won't affect my application in anyway I suppose. Just curious  

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynaco

Hi,

Today my friend received the invite. His details are 374xx, 6 july, 65 pts, 232312.
I also applied on the same day 372xx and rest is same.

I am happy for him and am waiting for my invite. Any one having a similar situvation of less GSM number and yet to invite. Is it normal?

Anyways all the best to everyone waiting for invite


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Hi ... anyone with ANZSCO Code 149212 (Customer Service Manager) got the Invite from SA, who has applied on 7th July 2015 or after that with 60+5=65 Points. I am slightly worried, I have not got the Invite yet. Waiting :juggle:


----------



## Sameer1626

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Hi ... anyone with ANZSCO Code 149212 (Customer Service Manager) got the Invite from SA, who has applied on 7th July 2015 or after that with 60+5=65 Points. I am slightly worried, I have not got the Invite yet. Waiting :juggle:


hi rohit,

dont worry you will get the invite soon......now a days SA have started taking time to issue the invites


----------



## Dynaco

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Hi ... anyone with ANZSCO Code 149212 (Customer Service Manager) got the Invite from SA, who has applied on 7th July 2015 or after that with 60+5=65 Points. I am slightly worried, I have not got the Invite yet. Waiting :juggle:


There is no need to worry. SA team seems to be winding up the process fast. Yesterday 3 invites have came to the clients of my consultant.

According to her, SA will send invites to everyone applied above 60pts. There may be very slight chance of longer time if your occupation has very large number of applicants.

Keep patience and all the best


----------



## aminul112

Dynaco said:


> There is no need to worry. SA team seems to be winding up the process fast. Yesterday 3 invites have came to the clients of my consultant.
> 
> According to her, SA will send invites to everyone applied above 60pts. There may be very slight chance of longer time if your occupation has very large number of applicants.
> 
> Keep patience and all the best


Hello guys, 
Anyone got invitation applied on 13th July?

This is my 6th week going...don't feel good to wait...


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Dynaco said:


> There is no need to worry. SA team seems to be winding up the process fast. Yesterday 3 invites have came to the clients of my consultant.
> 
> According to her, SA will send invites to everyone applied above 60pts. There may be very slight chance of longer time if your occupation has very large number of applicants.
> 
> Keep patience and all the best


Applied over 60 ? Does that include people with 55+5 or 60+5 ?

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Applied over 60 ? Does that include people with 55+5 or 60+5 ?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Its mostly 60 +5.....

State sponsorship approval is a tricky process. It depends on circumstances and time to time.


Mostly they give fast process, those who have 60 points and above
Also other factors like High availability of nominated occupations and no. of applicants for the same occupations.


----------



## rk2oz

Dear Seniors,

I have received state sponsorship and I can apply before 20 October.

I am getting 5 more points from sep 10th and eligible for 189(60 points).

Can i apply for an EOI for 189 and wait 1 month.

What is my chances? My occupation code is 263111 (60 points). Only 15% of the ceilings has been reached for my occupation.


Pls advise.


----------



## Dynaco

sivakumar s s said:


> Its mostly 60 +5.....
> 
> State sponsorship approval is a tricky process. It depends on circumstances and time to time.
> 
> 
> Mostly they give fast process, those who have 60 points and above
> Also other factors like High availability of nominated occupations and no. of applicants for the same occupations.


Hi Siva,

I have 60+5 points, my occupation is right now in low availability (not special conditions apply) and was in high availability when I applied. My friend with high GSM reference number & same occupation got the invitation. This is my 8th week.

I am still waiting for invite. What are your views on this situvation


----------



## goodtimes

rk2oz said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have received state sponsorship and I can apply before 20 October.
> 
> I am getting 5 more points from sep 10th and eligible for 189(60 points).
> 
> Can i apply for an EOI for 189 and wait 1 month.
> 
> What is my chances? My occupation code is 263111 (60 points). Only 15% of the ceilings has been reached for my occupation.
> 
> 
> Pls advise.


Why 189? Why not go ahead with 190?


----------



## goodtimes

Dynaco said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I have 60+5 points, my occupation is right now in low availability (not special conditions apply) and was in high availability when I applied. My friend with high GSM reference number & same occupation got the invitation. This is my 8th week.
> 
> I am still waiting for invite. What are your views on this situvation


Please update your timeline related to skill assessment, occupation code etc & other details in your signature for better understanding of your case.


----------



## kirpal

itz not clear to anybody i think... everyone is guessing as per his imagination... persons with 55+5 are getting invitations and in same ocupation 60+5 is pending ... my consultant has case


----------



## Dynaco

goodtimes said:


> Please update your timeline related to skill assessment, occupation code etc & other details in your signature for better understanding of your case.


My details
Occupation : industrial designer 232312
+ VITASSESS: april 2014
IELTS: 7+ band, july 2014
Points: 60+5
Age: will be 40 in feb16 (can this go negative?)& loose 10 points
Experience 12 yrs (but they considered only 5yrs)
Applied on : 6 july2015. 

Requesting all senior members to throw some light


----------



## Anibal Ryan

Hi plz reply I applied through chain migration with 65 but my occupation is in supplementary list of SA wat r the changes of getting SS


----------



## mleena

Dynaco said:


> goodtimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please update your timeline related to skill assessment, occupation code etc & other details in your signature for better understanding of your case.
> 
> 
> 
> My details
> Occupation : industrial designer 232312
> + VITASSESS: april 2014
> IELTS: 7+ band, july 2014
> Points: 60+5
> Age: will be 40 in feb16 (can this go negative?)& loose 10 points
> Experience 12 yrs (but they considered only 5yrs)
> Applied on : 6 july2015.
> 
> Requesting all senior members to throw some light
Click to expand...

Hi dynaco 

Mine total Exp is 8+ years but vetassess mentioned that 3 years are highly relevant. 

However they have mentioned my total Exp in last page. Based on this I am considering 10 points. 

Please suggest whether I will have 10 points or only 5 points


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Anibal Ryan said:


> Hi plz reply I applied through chain migration with 65 but my occupation is in supplementary list of SA wat r the changes of getting SS


Not sure but I think for supplementary list u need 80 points

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynaco

mleena said:


> Hi dynaco
> 
> Mine total Exp is 8+ years but vetassess mentioned that 3 years are highly relevant.
> 
> However they have mentioned my total Exp in last page. Based on this I am considering 10 points.
> 
> Please suggest whether I will have 10 points or only 5 points


They will consider for 3 yrs only


----------



## valsanail

Dynaco said:


> They will consider for 3 yrs only


Dear Dynaco and Mleena and others who can, please advice on my issue. I have 7+ experience starting from 2005, In Vetassess assessment, as per their policy, they assessed my experience within last 5 years, which makes 3 years, but in the Points Test letter they mentioned that "applicant claims points for last 10 years" and mentioned all my experience. Does this mean that I can claim points for 5+ years experience? Pleassse help. I am confused.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sivakumar s s said:


> *Its mostly 60 +5..... for priority*
> 
> State sponsorship approval is a tricky process. It depends on circumstances and time to time.
> 
> 
> Mostly they give fast process, those who have 60 points and above
> Also other factors like High availability of nominated occupations and no. of applicants for the same occupations.



CORRECTION 

*55+5 is least priority compare to 60 +above

But everyone will get sponsorship before or on 6-8 weeks. Ensure points and submitted documents to be correct

all the best to everyone*


----------



## sivakumar s s

mleena said:


> Hi dynaco
> 
> Mine total Exp is 8+ years but vetassess mentioned that 3 years are highly relevant.
> 
> However they have mentioned my total Exp in last page. Based on this I am considering 10 points.
> 
> Please suggest whether I will have 10 points or only 5 points


Points are valid based on the Point test provided in your last page.

If they clear mentioned the all your experience then You have *10 points*

For my 11 years of experience VET assessed me only for 1 year (This is against the nominated occupation to get positive assessment)
But when I asked for point test advice, They assessed all my experience(Last 10 years) So I got 15 points.


No worries Meena

all the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dynaco said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I have 60+5 points, my occupation is right now in low availability (not special conditions apply) and was in high availability when I applied. My friend with high GSM reference number & same occupation got the invitation. This is my 8th week.
> 
> I am still waiting for invite. What are your views on this situvation


Hope fully you will get it in this week or next.

Even if it is in special conditions now, you will get invite. 
Because it is applicable based on the time you applied(That it was high availablity)

All the best
Dynaco


----------



## gjn

Anybody got invite today, anybody got invite those who applied on 8th july


----------



## mleena

sivakumar s s said:


> mleena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dynaco
> 
> Mine total Exp is 8+ years but vetassess mentioned that 3 years are highly relevant.
> 
> However they have mentioned my total Exp in last page. Based on this I am considering 10 points.
> 
> Please suggest whether I will have 10 points or only 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> Points are valid based on the Point test provided in your last page.
> 
> If they clear mentioned the all your experience then You have *10 points*
> 
> For my 11 years of experience VET assessed me only for 1 year (This is against the nominated occupation to get positive assessment)
> But when I asked for point test advice, They assessed all my experience(Last 10 years) So I got 15 points.
> 
> 
> No worries Meena
> 
> all the best
Click to expand...

Thank you shivakumar.... Really thanks 

Now I am relieved


----------



## amyv

Hi everyone, 
Received the silver invite today. Details are below
Occupation- financial investment advisor
Points- 80 including 5 from state
Visa Type- 190
EOI lodged- 7 th July 2015

Been a long wait as the occupation was not listed since February.

Those who have received invites and started the visa process, pls do share the next steps to be followed so that I don't miss out on any. I'm applying without any agents help and purely from inputs from this website. 

Thanks and good luck to all
Amy


----------



## christine2039

Hi Amy, Congratulations.
Your next step would be gathering all documents (if not already) and uploading them.
You will also need to finalise on choosing the mode of payment.
If from India, buy ICICI single currency travel card and load it with AUD .
Get a few extra Dollars (100 or so) leaded just to cover up the sur charges.

apply for PCC and once visa fee is paid, generate medical id and go for the same.
They say wait period is at least 2 months before the CO is assigned so get your PCC and medicals done with during this time. 

All the best !


----------



## mamoon

Congrats Amy,

Can you please share you points distribution and details about occupation please. Thanks.





amyv said:


> Hi everyone,
> Received the silver invite today. Details are below
> Occupation- financial investment advisor
> Points- 80 including 5 from state
> Visa Type- 190
> EOI lodged- 7 th July 2015
> 
> Been a long wait as the occupation was not listed since February.
> 
> Those who have received invites and started the visa process, pls do share the next steps to be followed so that I don't miss out on any. I'm applying without any agents help and purely from inputs from this website.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all
> Amy


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Guys need some input. 
Recently I have been contacted by SA team to provide them with access for my PTE scores. I have done the needful yesterday but want to know how long will they take to process my application now as we know now that the case office is processing it.

Secondly I have only applied with 1 yrs vetassess , will that make any impact while making a decision for the invite. My occupation 141111 was in demand for almost 12 days before entering special requirements.

Just worried as I was previously refused by NT due to a generic reason saying not shown genuine interest in living and working in NT.

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## rock2007

Hey guys...got the invite day before yesterday but my agent delayed inforning me. .called him noe and checked. .super happy


----------



## amyv

christine2039 said:


> Hi Amy, Congratulations.
> Your next step would be gathering all documents (if not already) and uploading them.
> You will also need to finalise on choosing the mode of payment.
> If from India, buy ICICI single currency travel card and load it with AUD .
> Get a few extra Dollars (100 or so) leaded just to cover up the sur charges.
> 
> apply for PCC and once visa fee is paid, generate medical id and go for the same.
> They say wait period is at least 2 months before the CO is assigned so get your PCC and medicals done with during this time.
> 
> All the best !


Thanks Christine, what is the first entry date taken as, the Date of PCC or medical? PCC and Medical can be done before the CO is assigned?


----------



## amyv

rock2007 said:


> Hey guys...got the invite day before yesterday but my agent delayed inforning me. .called him noe and checked. .super happy


Congrats Rock


----------



## Sameer1626

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Guys need some input.
> Recently I have been contacted by SA team to provide them with access for my PTE scores. I have done the needful yesterday but want to know how long will they take to process my application now as we know now that the case office is processing it.
> 
> Secondly I have only applied with 1 yrs vetassess , will that make any impact while making a decision for the invite. My occupation 141111 was in demand for almost 12 days before entering special requirements.
> 
> Just worried as I was previously refused by NT due to a generic reason saying not shown genuine interest in living and working in NT.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Hi,

Since they have picked your file so you may get the result by next week for sure......
The total no of years will not impact anything if you got the positive outcome of your skills......
Prior refusal will also not impact you....

I hope you have given a strong reason to SA while filling the SS application......

All the very best mate!!


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since they have picked your file so you may get the result by next week for sure......
> The total no of years will not impact anything if you got the positive outcome of your skills......
> Prior refusal will also not impact you....
> 
> I hope you have given a strong reason to SA while filling the SS application......
> 
> All the very best mate!!


Thanks for your reply. I have applied through an agent so not sure about the reason what's entered , but have been informed by my agent that they have used the same essay for which they got a positive invite for some other client. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## mehdi103

Dear friends
I need your help please,
I have a daughter living with my ex-wife who is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?


----------



## gjn

rock2007 said:


> Hey guys...got the invite day before yesterday but my agent delayed inforning me. .called him noe and checked. .super happy


plz share ur details, lik job code, date of application, red numb


----------



## CHANPREET

amyv said:


> Hi everyone,
> Received the silver invite today. Details are below
> Occupation- financial investment advisor
> Points- 80 including 5 from state
> Visa Type- 190
> EOI lodged- 7 th July 2015
> 
> Been a long wait as the occupation was not listed since February.
> 
> Those who have received invites and started the visa process, pls do share the next steps to be followed so that I don't miss out on any. I'm applying without any agents help and purely from inputs from this website.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all
> Amy


Congrats Amy.. Great news and all the best for further steps.. Can you please share your reference number range


----------



## aminul112

Dear Friends,

Today will be final day to complete 8 weeks who have applied on 6th July.

I am curious that is there anyone haven't received invitation applied on 6th July?

Please share your status.


----------



## christine2039

amyv said:


> Thanks Christine, what is the first entry date taken as, the Date of PCC or medical? PCC and Medical can be done before the CO is assigned?


HI 

I'm not sure of how the first entry date is calculated since Even i am in queue for getting the visa Grant , however can let you know that before CO is assigned , we can go ahead and apply for PCC and medicals.

All the best!


----------



## sushil.kamble11

I haven't received my invite yet , but I know that my file is with the case officer just now. As I have been contacted by my case officer recently for access of my PTE scores. Fingers crossed hopefully by next week I will get a outcome 


aminul112 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today will be final day to complete 8 weeks who have applied on 6th July.
> 
> I am curious that is there anyone haven't received invitation applied on 6th July?
> 
> Please share your status.



Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## aminul112

auziexpat said:


> Dear friends
> I need your help please,
> I received an invite from SA and have a daughter living with my ex-wife. My daughter is not coming with me but I have to fill her passport details in application forms, the problem is that she does not have any passport. What do I have to do?
> Can any one please help me?


Why don't you make a call to DIBP about their policy?
This will be best option ti follow their advise to avoid future problems.


----------



## auziexpat

aminul112 said:


> Why don't you make a call to DIBP about their policy?
> This will be best option ti follow their advise to avoid future problems.


It tried to do that but was not able to talk to any one. I called +61 2 6264 1111 and +61 13 18 81 , do you have any other numbers?


----------



## kirpal

dear all.... I had applied on 6th July n till date i hvnt got nything... senior members kindly guide ..my points are 55+5 occu 261112


----------



## aminul112

auziexpat said:


> It tried to do that but was not able to talk to any one. I called +61 2 6264 1111 and +61 13 18 81 , do you have any other numbers?


+611300364613
Hi, I called this number . They answered. You may need to wait 1 hour in line if you call after 10am.
I suggest call at exactly 9am Australia time.


----------



## LookingSouth

Hi All,
Received an invite yesterday for South Australia. I have a query. 

I do not have a credit card with a credit limit sufficient enough to make all payments. What options do we have in this case? Somebody told me that ICICI Bank offer a traveller card etc. 

Please help.


----------



## christine2039

HI Yes go for ICICI single currency travel cards.


----------



## goodtimes

LookingSouth said:


> Hi All,
> Received an invite yesterday for South Australia. I have a query.
> 
> I do not have a credit card with a credit limit sufficient enough to make all payments. What options do we have in this case? Somebody told me that ICICI Bank offer a traveller card etc.
> 
> Please help.


Go for ICICI Travel Card for Australia. You will need copy of the invitation letter and your passport. They charge aboout 150 Rupees for making this card. When you load this card with AUD, ensure to include 1.08 percent of credit card surcharge i.e.:

- Fee for single applicant is 3600 AUD, but you will be charged 3639 AUD if you pay by ICICI Travel Card (Visa or Maestro).

- Fee for two applicants is 5400 AUD, but you will be charged 5459 AUD if you pay by ICICI Travel Card (Visa or Maestro).

For other credit cards, the credit card surcharge might be even higher.

So don't forget to load the correct amount or else you will be going back to the bank and loading the missing AUD again and probably end up wasting one more day in visa application. 

I hope this helps... All the best!


----------



## CHANPREET

kirpal said:


> dear all.... I had applied on 6th July n till date i hvnt got nything... senior members kindly guide ..my points are 55+5 occu 261112


Can u please share your reference number range with us


----------



## CHANPREET

LookingSouth said:


> Hi All,
> Received an invite yesterday for South Australia. I have a query.
> 
> I do not have a credit card with a credit limit sufficient enough to make all payments. What options do we have in this case? Somebody told me that ICICI Bank offer a traveller card etc.
> 
> Please help.


Hi.. Congratulations for the invite.. Can you please share your reference number range with us


----------



## rajatsharma22

aminul112 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today will be final day to complete 8 weeks who have applied on 6th July.
> 
> I am curious that is there anyone haven't received invitation applied on 6th July?
> 
> Please share your status.


Hi Aminul,

I applied on 6th July (around 4pm IST) for SA SS and haven't received a reply yet.
Occupation Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
IELTS Overall Score: 8 (R: 7.5; L: 7.5; S: 8; W: 8)
Total Points: 55+5
Application No. Series: 373**


----------



## manreetvirk

I also applied on 6th July and still no invitation


----------



## CHANPREET

manreetvirk said:


> I also applied on 6th July and still no invitation


Kindly share your reference number range for better understanding


----------



## manreetvirk

CHANPREET said:


> Kindly share your reference number range for better understanding


Applied through agent so no information..code is 263112..70 points


----------



## aminul112

manreetvirk said:


> Applied through agent so no information..code is 263112..70 points


Agent doesn't tell you reference number?


----------



## goodtimes

manreetvirk said:


> Applied through agent so no information..code is 263112..70 points


Ask your agent the pdf version of application/invite. You can get all required information from these documents.


----------



## manreetvirk

aminul112 said:


> Agent doesn't tell you reference number?


No he has not told...


----------



## manreetvirk

goodtimes said:


> Ask your agent the pdf version of application/invite. You can get all required information from these documents.


Thanks. I sent him email regarding this after your reply. now waiting


----------



## goodtimes

manreetvirk said:


> Thanks. I sent him email regarding this after your reply. now waiting


Great, thanks. Also, it would be really practical to have your timeline information in your signature - to have better idea of your visa application status. Thanks.


----------



## manreetvirk

goodtimes said:


> Great, thanks. Also, it would be really practical to have your timeline information in your signature - to have better idea of your visa application status. Thanks.


I Don't know how to enter information in signature field.


----------



## fredma0913

hi,

I received two invitations on Aug 19 because I made two applications under two different occupations.
Points, 55+5
Ielts, overall 7.5, not 7 each band.
261313, applied on July 6, GSM 367**
261312, applied on July 30, GSM 385**
I have elodged under 261313.
is there any google sheet to track the progress of Visa? Can anybody share a link of it?
Thank you.


----------



## LookingSouth

My GM number is 373***


----------



## valsanail

sivakumar s s said:


> Points are valid based on the Point test provided in your last page.
> 
> If they clear mentioned the all your experience then You have *10 points*
> 
> For my 11 years of experience VET assessed me only for 1 year (This is against the nominated occupation to get positive assessment)
> But when I asked for point test advice, They assessed all my experience(Last 10 years) So I got 15 points.
> 
> 
> No worries Meena
> 
> all the best


Dear Sivakumar s s, I have PM-ed you with a personal issue, could you please kindly help me?


----------



## Dynaco

I've applied on 6 July, and still waiting for invite. My GSM is 372xx. (My friend with heigher GSM already received the invitation)
My agent told that this time due to very large number of applications, SA is taking more time. We can expect a positive outcome by Monday or maximum in next week.
(I'm very anxious though)


----------



## kirpal

CHANPREET said:


> Can u please share your reference number range with us


dear chanpreet,

i dont know range bcz i applied through an agent and i think that there is not much significance of ref number becz higher ref no are getting more invitations then lower one


----------



## sushil.kamble11

kirpal said:


> dear chanpreet,
> 
> i dont know range bcz i applied through an agent and i think that there is not much significance of ref number becz higher ref no are getting more invitations then lower one


I think it depends on your file too. More things for them to go through more time they take. For eg. Multiple experiences shown..

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

valsanail said:


> Dear Sivakumar s s, I have PM-ed you with a personal issue, could you please kindly help me?


Mate,

I replied you, 

you have 10 points in Hand :second:

All the best
Siva


----------



## valsanail

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate,
> 
> I replied you,
> 
> you have 10 points in Hand :second:
> 
> All the best
> Siva


Haha, thank you so much  because of that rumors all the time that you only will claim points for those years assessed in 5 last years I had insomnia, though the other part of me was quite sure that I have my 10 points  thank you friend.


----------



## sivakumar s s

valsanail said:


> Haha, thank you so much  because of that rumors all the time that you only will claim points for those years assessed in 5 last years I had insomnia, though the other part of me was quite sure that I have my 10 points  thank you friend.


Always welcome


----------



## aminul112

Any invitation today who applied on 6th July or later?


----------



## goodtimes

manreetvirk said:


> I Don't know how to enter information in signature field.


Go to the QUICK LINKS tab above this page (on the top of this page once you are logged in). Click on Edit Signature from the options under QUICK LINKS. Alternatively, you could click on the USER CP tab and visit the User Control Paned - find Edit Signature on the left side panel under Settings & Options.

Cheers!


----------



## cnlai21

hi guys

I applied for 222312 financial investment manager last year but quota was full by the end of sept 2014, then waited almost a year to see it falls under supp list now. i just wonder have anyone here seen a supp-listed occupancy goes back to SOL?


----------



## manreetvirk

goodtimes said:


> Go to the QUICK LINKS tab above this page (on the top of this page once you are logged in). Click on Edit Signature from the options under QUICK LINKS. Alternatively, you could click on the USER CP tab and visit the User Control Paned - find Edit Signature on the left side panel under Settings & Options.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Faizan_mqt

Good Day Everyone!
Will any one of you be kind enough to share their experience letters and job descriptions for Management professions preferably code 132111
I have received rejection for 132111 - Corporate Service Manager and would like to review other successful cases before I refile for reassessment.
Alternatively, will someone spare time to review my docs that I have already submitted and new supportive documents.

Appreciate a lot.

Thanks,
Faizan


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Faizan_mqt said:


> Good Day Everyone!
> Will any one of you be kind enough to share their experience letters and job descriptions for Management professions preferably code 132111
> I have received rejection for 132111 - Corporate Service Manager and would like to review other successful cases before I refile for reassessment.
> Alternatively, will someone spare time to review my docs that I have already submitted and new supportive documents.
> 
> Appreciate a lot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Faizan


*U* have received the rejection for *ur* state sponsorship or skills assessment ?

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## aminul112

Hello friends,
I am worried about SA nomination because it id my 8th week of my application started from today.

When I applied for state sponsorship, there was medium availability for Software Engineering occupation. Now it is totally closed.

From yesterday, my DIBP points have increased by 5 because of my experience. And now i have 60 points without state sponsorship.

I have 2 questions.

1. If i apply for 189, will be there any bad effect on my SA nomination application? Can SA guys find out that i have applied for 190 + 189 both?

2. I guess to apply for 189, i need to use another email address? I cant see option to generate new EOI application in my existing 190 application.


----------



## goodtimes

aminul112 said:


> Hello friends,
> I am worried about SA nomination because it id my 8th week of my application started from today.
> 
> When I applied for state sponsorship, there was medium availability for Software Engineering occupation. Now it is totally closed.
> 
> From yesterday, my DIBP points have increased by 5 because of my experience. And now i have 60 points without state sponsorship.
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. If i apply for 189, will be there any bad effect on my SA nomination application? Can SA guys find out that i have applied for 190 + 189 both?
> 
> 2. I guess to apply for 189, i need to use another email address? I cant see option to generate new EOI application in my existing 190 application.


1. Probably Yes. States want you to commit that you want to be in that state for work so that they can nominate you.
2. Yes - Use a new EOI as you won't be able to apply for 189 in your existing EOI if you have used it to apply for 190 for SA.

With 60 points you can hope to get an invite for 189 in maybe 3 months (probably more) due to the long and heavy backlog of 60 pointers for 2613XX (Software Engineers etc)


----------



## aminul112

goodtimes said:


> 1. Probably Yes. States want you to commit that you want to be in that state for work so that they can nominate you.
> 2. Yes - Use a new EOI as you won't be able to apply for 189 in your existing EOI if you have used it to apply for 190 for SA.
> 
> With 60 points you can hope to get an invite for 189 in maybe 3 months (probably more) due to the long and heavy backlog of 60 pointers for 2613XX (Software Engineers etc)


I cant wait for 3 months because i will loose 5 points on November 1st.

Then my points will be 55.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Did anyone got a invite today ?

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## goodtimes

aminul112 said:


> I cant wait for 3 months because i will loose 5 points on November 1st.
> 
> Then my points will be 55.


Please update your timeline in your signature. If you haven't applied for skills assessment then mention estimated timeline and also mention your occupation code, estimated point score based on IELTS marks etc


----------



## gjn

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Did anyone got a invite today ?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


anybody got invite today, i applied on july8. not yet received invite. eight weeks wil complete by Wednesday


----------



## Dynaco

I have applied on 6 july. No invitation yet. Today my agent sent a enquiry mail to SA.
let's see what reply they give. 

Anyone on same boat?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Dynaco said:


> I have applied on 6 july. No invitation yet. Today my agent sent a enquiry mail to SA.
> let's see what reply they give.
> 
> Anyone on same boat?


I am on the same boat mate, I received an email from SA case officer on 22nd requesting for access of my PTE scores. I have done that the same day but post that haven't heard anything yet. Hoping for a positive reply this week.

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Faizan_mqt

Hi Kaju,

I have received negative outcome in my skill assessment - Vetassess.

Thanks,
Faizan


----------



## kirpal

Dynaco said:


> I have applied on 6 july. No invitation yet. Today my agent sent a enquiry mail to SA.
> let's see what reply they give.
> 
> Anyone on same boat?


dear dynaco,
kindly inform us also if your agent gets any feedback


----------



## Eugenezh

Today was the last day after 6 weeks for applicants who applied on July 6th.
Can you see the status when you login to your application on SA site?


----------



## sachinaussie

I am a software engineer(261313), having 55 + 5 (IELTS Overall 8, Writing 7.5, Speaking 7, Listening 7.5, Reading 9) and applied for SS on 8th July. Not yet received an invitation. Eight weeks will complete by Wednesday.... Any idea for the delay? 

Really appreciate your comments.........


----------



## Dynaco

kirpal said:


> dear dynaco,
> kindly inform us also if your agent gets any feedback


Definitely Kirpal


----------



## Eugenezh

sachinaussie said:


> I am a software engineer(261313), having 55 + 5 (IELTS Overall 8, Writing 7.5, Speaking 7, Listening 7.5, Reading 9) and applied for SS on 8th July. Not yet received an invitation. Eight weeks will complete by Wednesday.... Any idea for the delay?


I guess they have a backlog with SW engineers.
Wait until Friday and if you don't get an email, send and inquiry for your status. 

I don't see any reason for the invite not to arrive.
I understand your feelings, patience is the key my friend :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sachinaussie

aminul112 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have submitted my South Australia state sponsorship at 13th July with 60 points ( 55 + 5).
> 
> Occupation category Software Engineering.
> 
> Is there anyone waiting for Software Engineering category?
> 
> When I submitted I saw that Software engineering has 'medium availability', but today I can see that 'low availability'. Any idea what does it mean?


Me too applied on 8th of July, DIBP score of 55 + 5, IELTS Overall 8, Reading 9, Writing 7.5, Listening 7.5, Speaking 7. Software engineer and waiting for the invitation.... Let's keep in touch...


----------



## sachinaussie

Eugenezh said:


> I guess they have a backlog with SW engineers.
> Wait until Friday and if you don't get an email, send and inquiry for your status.
> 
> I don't see any reason for the invite not to arrive.
> I understand your feelings, patience is the key my friend :fingerscrossed:


@Eugenezh , Thanks a lot for your prompt reply...... I am looking forward......


----------



## Ragul28

Any Civil Engineers got invited submitted after 6th July ??
I'm waiting for months...8 weeks is over today


----------



## gjn

sachinaussie said:


> @Eugenezh , Thanks a lot for your prompt reply...... I am looking forward......


*wts* *ur* ref number

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 

kaju/moderator*


----------



## gjn

Ragul28 said:


> Any Civil Engineers got invited submitted after 6th July ??
> I'm waiting for months...8 weeks is over today


*wts* *ur* ref number

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 

kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ragul28

gjn said:


> *wts* *ur* ref number
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> kaju/moderator*


What are you going to do with reference number. .
Time duration will be over by midnight !

All applicants of 7th July(or earlier) should know their results today...

*<SNIP> - unnecessary comment
kaju
forum moderator*


----------



## Ragul28

Why I couldn't see any invite for Civil Engineers as the application is still open with low availability ??

I'm going to write to SA tonight regarding the delay.


----------



## chow123

The South Australia Occupation Lists just released........they deleted general accountant.......


----------



## chow123

I just received positive assessment from CPA Australia today and on the same day I found out SA occupation list revised and omitted general accountant..........very sad.....


----------



## aminul112

chow123 said:


> I just received positive assessment from CPA Australia today and on the same day I found out SA occupation list revised and omitted general accountant..........very sad.....


Thats sad. Try for 189 or other states if possible.


----------



## chow123

If try 189 I need to take ielts again to get band 8 for all categories. 
May I know whether I sit for general paper is fine? My previous ielts academic 8/7/7/7 and cpa skill assessment passed.


----------



## aminul112

chow123 said:


> If try 189 I need to take ielts again to get band 8 for all categories.
> May I know whether I sit for general paper is fine? My previous ielts academic 8/7/7/7 and cpa skill assessment passed.


Yes general IELTS is targeted for Immigration.
Also please read PTE ACADEMIC thread. You may find it interesting to try.


----------



## chow123

Thanks aminul112


----------



## aminul112

Have anyone contacted with SA Immigration office regarding not declaring results after 8 weeks?

If yes, please share the result.


----------



## AliAU

aminul112 said:


> Have anyone contacted with SA Immigration office regarding not declaring results after 8 weeks?
> 
> If yes, please share the result.


Do you mean results as in not obtaining an invitation?


----------



## gjn

AliAU said:


> Do you mean results as in not obtaining an invitation?


yes, anybody please


----------



## aminul112

AliAU said:


> Do you mean results as in not obtaining an invitation?


Yes. There are few people who did not receive invitation even 8 weeks has passed.
Maybe some of them have contacted SA office. In my case, 7 week has finished.


----------



## Dynaco

aminul112 said:


> Have anyone contacted with SA Immigration office regarding not declaring results after 8 weeks?
> 
> If yes, please share the result.


Yes, 
I also applied on 6 july. No reply so far.
my agent had contacted yesterday. But still there is no reply from SA.


----------



## aminul112

Dynaco said:


> Yes,
> I also applied on 6 july. No reply so far.
> my agent had contacted yesterday. But still there is no reply from SA.


Hope you will get nomination soon. If they reply about delay reason, please share.


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Friends ,

May i know, if we have dedicated group for ICT Security Specialist to discuss about the job roles in Adelaide and those who are about to land in 2016, lets form the chain from now on,,,,


----------



## desideep

aminul112 said:


> Have anyone contacted with SA Immigration office regarding not declaring results after 8 weeks?
> 
> If yes, please share the result.


I had contacted the TEAM but this was in July. my friend and me had applied togather he submitted after me. He got the invite before i did. SO i contacted the department and they promissed that i will get the invite the next day. and so i did :second:


----------



## aminul112

desideep said:


> I had contacted the TEAM but this was in July. my friend and me had applied togather he submitted after me. He got the invite before i did. SO i contacted the department and they promissed that i will get the invite the next day. and so i did :second:


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gjn

aminul112 said:


> Thanks for sharing.


any invite today


----------



## gjn

Dynaco said:


> Yes,
> I also applied on 6 july. No reply so far.
> my agent had contacted yesterday. But still there is no reply from SA.


hi any response?


----------



## Sharadtewari

sivakumar s s said:


> *Can be paid through credit card or debit card or travel card(prepaid card)*
> 
> _Fees and charges for visas
> 
> ​If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
> 
> Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
> American Express and JCB - 1.99%
> Diners Club International - 2.91%
> * The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online._
> 
> Fees and charges for visas




I did this analysis yesterday and met Axi n ICICI Bank. CC card has an additional charge of 3.5% +14% tax on service increasing the transaction value by 4%. Suppose 3 lac becomes 3.12 Lacs.
But if u use travel card, this 4% charge is not applicable as there is no conversion fees as charged on Credit Card. So u will end up saving 4% here n for me it is 12k. I still need to make payment so will confirm after that.
Debit cards, i ad no idea n i am hearing for first time but charges should be simillar to CC.


----------



## goodtimes

Sharadtewari said:


> I did this analysis yesterday and met Axi n ICICI Bank. CC card has an additional charge of 3.5% +14% tax on service increasing the transaction value by 4%. Suppose 3 lac becomes 3.12 Lacs.
> But if u use travel card, this 4% charge is not applicable as there is no conversion fees as charged on Credit Card. So u will end up saving 4% here n for me it is 12k. I still need to make payment so will confirm after that.
> Debit cards, i ad no idea n i am hearing for first time but charges should be simillar to CC.


Totally agree with you regarding savings with Travel Card from ICICI etc. However, it might be interesting to explore the option of requesting to use an Australian Bank card of a close relative to make the payment and then transferring the appropriate AUD to them via Western Union. 

You could save another 4-5k INR as when you will be uploading AUD to ICICI travel card, the bank will convert the INR to AUD using its own bank rate which is usually higher than what you can get when you transfer money via Western Union.

I personally made the payment via ICICI Travel Card and it was a piece of cake, however if someone has close relatives and wants to save some more - the western union option might be an interesting one to explore. Not sure about the practical, legal aspects related to this - as I haven't done this myself... so please ensure the same before making such a move.

All the best!


----------



## sushil.kamble11

goodtimes said:


> Totally agree with you regarding savings with Travel Card from ICICI etc. However, it might be interesting to explore the option of requesting to use an Australian Bank card of a close relative to make the payment and then transferring the appropriate AUD to them via Western Union.
> 
> You could save another 4-5k INR as when you will be uploading AUD to ICICI travel card, the bank will convert the INR to AUD using its own bank rate which is usually higher than what you can get when you transfer money via Western Union.
> 
> I personally made the payment via ICICI Travel Card and it was a piece of cake, however if someone has close relatives and wants to save some more - the western union option might be an interesting one to explore. Not sure about the practical, legal aspects related to this - as I haven't done this myself... so please ensure the same before making such a move.
> 
> All the best!


Don't think you can transfer money from India through western union. You can only transfer money to India not from India. 

To transfer money from India to other countries you will need to do remittance from your bank or some third party which is quiet expensive.

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## rock2007

*Pcc*

Hey people,

Super happy to inform you all that i got the PCC letter in less than two hours. After reading multiple discussions on the time taken for PCC, id estimated about 4 weeks for it. But walked into the PSK today & came out in two hours with the letter in hand. God is great !


----------



## goodtimes

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Don't think you can transfer money from India through western union. You can only transfer money to India not from India.
> 
> To transfer money from India to other countries you will need to do remittance from your bank or some third party which is quiet expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification regarding Western Union. The idea was to save some extra bucks by using an AUD bank card of a friend or relative in Australia - i.e. if someone is really keen on making the extra savings. 

The hiccup is how to transfer money (AUD) back to them, without paying too much of transfer fee... only if someone could find a workaround to that...


----------



## sushil.kamble11

goodtimes said:


> Thanks for the clarification regarding Western Union. The idea was to save some extra bucks by using an AUD bank card of a friend or relative in Australia - i.e. if someone is really keen on making the extra savings.
> 
> The hiccup is how to transfer money (AUD) back to them, without paying too much of transfer fee... only if someone could find a workaround to that...


Mate trust me there is no easier way to transfer money abroad from India . I wanted to pay for my UK PCC through neft , requirement was £80 ended up paying £120 approx . which is way higher. 

Only reliable way and easiest way is travel cheques or travel cards which has been already discussed. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

9th week is going on...no invitation..anybody suggest if i can contact SA without GSM reference no. as I applied through agent.


----------



## christopherterrence

Just received the silver mail guys. Wohooo !!!


----------



## goodtimes

christopherterrence said:


> Just received the silver mail guys. Wohooo !!!


Congratulations !! All the best for next steps!


----------



## sushil.kamble11

manreetvirk said:


> 9th week is going on...no invitation..anybody suggest if i can contact SA without GSM reference no. as I applied through agent.


Yeah you can provide your Date of birth and name , they can access your details. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Yeah you can provide your Date of birth and name , they can access your details.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Could you please give me the email address of SA.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sharadtewari said:


> I did this analysis yesterday and met Axi n ICICI Bank. CC card has an additional charge of 3.5% +14% tax on service increasing the transaction value by 4%. Suppose 3 lac becomes 3.12 Lacs.
> But if u use travel card, this 4% charge is not applicable as there is no conversion fees as charged on Credit Card. So u will end up saving 4% here n for me it is 12k. I still need to make payment so will confirm after that.
> Debit cards, i ad no idea n i am hearing for first time but charges should be simillar to CC.


Yes TRAVEL CARD is best most of the expats used Travel card only......

Even Agents doesnt aware of this. 

This is the success mantra in this forum


----------



## sivakumar s s

christopherterrence said:


> Just received the silver mail guys. Wohooo !!!


Congrats :second:

Next in two months Golden mail


----------



## sushil.kamble11

manreetvirk said:


> Could you please give me the email address of SA.


General Skilled Migration*
T:*+61 (8) 8303 2420
E:*[email protected]

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

Could anybody please give me the email address of SA as I applied on 6th July and still invitation not received.


----------



## manreetvirk

sushil.kamble11 said:


> General Skilled Migration*
> T:*+61 (8) 8303 2420
> E:*[email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.


----------



## ayham_aboalheem

Guys,
First of all I want to congratulate everybody got the APPROVED from SA .
I have a question coming up on my mind everyday.
I included my wife in my DIAC & SA applications.
Do I have to bring her with me when I want to make landing in Australia???
Second.Can I make landing for few days to get the PR then to come back to UAE to finalize my obligations here then to go to Australia for living ???


----------



## Dynaco

Dynaco said:


> Yes,
> I also applied on 6 july. No reply so far.
> my agent had contacted yesterday. But still there is no reply from SA.


Hi everyone,

Today i got this reply from SA

"Thank you for your email.

Your nomination is currently in the last stages of review and outcome.
You should receive the outcome within a reasonable time- there are multiple nominations currently in the final stage

Regards

Program support officer"


----------



## gahanama

I have applied for Network Administrator - 263112 on 21st August. What are the chances that I will get invite as the list was opened on 6th July. When I applied occupation was in medium availability and now it is n low availability.


----------



## goodtimes

ayham_aboalheem said:


> Guys,
> First of all I want to congratulate everybody got the APPROVED from SA .
> I have a question coming up on my mind everyday.
> I included my wife in my DIAC & SA applications.
> Do I have to bring her with me when I want to make landing in Australia???
> Second.Can I make landing for few days to get the PR then to come back to UAE to finalize my obligations here then to go to Australia for living ???


No, you don't have to bring her with you but she must visit Australia once before the IED (Initial Entry Date). 

What is IED - You will be required to make your first entry to Australia by a certain date. You will be told your initial entry date in the letter you receive from the department advising you of the grant of your visa.

Yes, you can visit Australia for few days, this is called making Initial Entry and then you can go back to UAE, finalize what you have to and then go to Australia later.


----------



## aminul112

christopherterrence said:


> Just received the silver mail guys. Wohooo !!!


Congratulations.
What is your occupation, total points and application date?


----------



## aminul112

Dynaco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today i got this reply from SA
> 
> "Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your nomination is currently in the last stages of review and outcome.
> You should receive the outcome within a reasonable time- there are multiple nominations currently in the final stage
> 
> Regards
> 
> Program support officer"


Thank you for sharing.
What is your occupation?


----------



## sivakumar s s

sushil.kamble11 said:


> General Skilled Migration*
> T:*+61 (8) 8303 2420
> E:*[email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk



Good work Sushil,

Me about type, saw your answer


----------



## sivakumar s s

goodtimes said:


> No, you don't have to bring her with you but she must visit Australia once before the IED (Initial Entry Date).
> 
> What is IED - You will be required to make your first entry to Australia by a certain date. You will be told your initial entry date in the letter you receive from the department advising you of the grant of your visa.
> 
> Yes, you can visit Australia for few days, this is called making Initial Entry and then you can go back to UAE, finalize what you have to and then go to Australia later.


Perfect answer


----------



## Dynaco

aminul112 said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> What is your occupation?


It's industrial designer 232312


----------



## manreetvirk

Yieppiee..Received the *silver email* today..I am so happy.


----------



## aminul112

manreetvirk said:


> Yieppiee..Received the silver email today..I am so happy.


Congratulations. Can you share job code, dibp points and application date?


----------



## goodtimes

manreetvirk said:


> Yieppiee..Received the *silver email* today..I am so happy.


Congratulations !! All the best for the rest...


----------



## manreetvirk

aminul112 said:


> Any invitation today who applied on 6th July or later?


I got it today..


----------



## manreetvirk

goodtimes said:


> Congratulations !! All the best for the rest...


Thank you so much..


----------



## manreetvirk

aminul112 said:


> Congratulations. Can you share job code, dibp points and application date?


Thanks.IT is 263112, 70 points, 6th july.


----------



## CHANPREET

manreetvirk said:


> Yieppiee..Received the silver email today..I am so happy.


Congrats manreetvirk.. Have a smooth journey ahead


----------



## manreetvirk

CHANPREET said:


> Congrats manreetvirk.. Have a smooth journey ahead


Thank you so much..


----------



## ayham_aboalheem

guys....any one knows what is the procedure for the external security check ??
are they contacting our home country???
coz I am from Syria and I believe my country will not respond because they are not going to receive anything in this serious situation.
what do you think ???


----------



## Dynaco

Hi everyone, 

Good news... Received my silver mail today!
My details:
Industrial designer 232312
GSM 372XX
Applied on 6 July
Points 65 (190)

Please guide me on the medicals of spouse:
1. What all tests are going to be conducted
2. What factors in medical test can have negative effect on visa application

Every view is appreciated


----------



## aminul112

Dynaco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Good news... Received my silver mail today!
> My details:
> Industrial designer 232312
> GSM 372XX
> Applied on 6 July
> Points 65 (190)
> 
> Please guide me on the medicals of spouse:
> 1. What all tests are going to be conducted
> 2. What factors in medical test can have negative effect on visa application
> 
> Every view is appreciated


Congratulations Dynaco,
You were waiting so long.


----------



## goodtimes

Dynaco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Good news... Received my silver mail today!
> My details:
> Industrial designer 232312
> GSM 372XX
> Applied on 6 July
> Points 65 (190)
> 
> Please guide me on the medicals of spouse:
> 1. What all tests are going to be conducted
> 2. What factors in medical test can have negative effect on visa application
> 
> Every view is appreciated


Great! Congratulations and all the best for next steps...


----------



## manreetvirk

Dynaco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Good news... Received my silver mail today!
> My details:
> Industrial designer 232312
> GSM 372XX
> Applied on 6 July
> Points 65 (190)
> 
> Please guide me on the medicals of spouse:
> 1. What all tests are going to be conducted
> 2. What factors in medical test can have negative effect on visa application
> 
> Every view is appreciated


Congratulation ...Lots of best wishes..


----------



## manreetvirk

Guys what is checked in medicals..Please share who have gone through the process.


----------



## samsaran

goodtimes said:


> Dynaco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Good news... Received my silver mail today!
> My details:
> Industrial designer 232312
> GSM 372XX
> Applied on 6 July
> Points 65 (190)
> 
> Please guide me on the medicals of spouse:
> 1. What all tests are going to be conducted
> 2. What factors in medical test can have negative effect on visa application
> 
> Every view is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dynaco
> 1) The medical test are as follows
> a) HIV, hepatitis B, by blood test
> b)TB by x ray and
> 3) general medical like eyes, ear and blood pressure by doctors
> 
> 2) A and B are the most important
> 
> Cheers for your next step
Click to expand...


----------



## samsaran

manreetvirk said:


> Guys what is checked in medicals..Please share who have gone through the process.


Hi manreet ,
The Co will send you a list with your HAP id 
Mostly general checkup, x ray and blood test


----------



## Frenzysu

Seniors (Siva and others)

Had a question. Is it mandatory for x Ray and blood tests to be taken even for small kids. I have a small kid and don't want him to under the procedure.


----------



## manreetvirk

samsaran said:


> Hi manreet ,
> The Co will send you a list with your HAP id
> Mostly general checkup, x ray and blood test


Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.


----------



## samsaran

Frenzysu said:


> Seniors (Siva and others)
> 
> Had a question. Is it mandatory for x Ray and blood tests to be taken even for small kids. I have a small kid and don't want him to under the procedure.


The CO will send you HAP id and list of medical examination .
Mostly for toddlers they will have only general examination only


----------



## sivakumar s s

manreetvirk said:


> Yieppiee..Received the *silver email* today..I am so happy.


Hearty Congrats :second:

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dynaco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Good news... Received my silver mail today!
> My details:
> Industrial designer 232312
> GSM 372XX
> Applied on 6 July
> Points 65 (190)
> 
> Please guide me on the medicals of spouse:
> 1. What all tests are going to be conducted
> 2. What factors in medical test can have negative effect on visa application
> 
> Every view is appreciated


Much awaited Silver mail.

I wish soon in less than 2 months for Golden mail

Hearty congrats :second:


----------



## gahanama

manreetvirk said:


> Yieppiee..Received the *silver email* today..I am so happy.


:tree::tree::tree: Congratulations. :tree::tree:


----------



## manreetvirk

sivakumar s s said:


> Hearty Congrats :second:
> 
> Cheers


Thank you sooooooo much...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Frenzysu said:


> Seniors (Siva and others)
> 
> Had a question. Is it mandatory for x Ray and blood tests to be taken even for small kids. I have a small kid and don't want him to under the procedure.


Not mandatory mate,

Its depends on the clinic. 

Xray and blood test are mostly for adults...


----------



## CHANPREET

Dynaco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Good news... Received my silver mail today!
> My details:
> Industrial designer 232312
> GSM 372XX
> Applied on 6 July
> Points 65 (190)
> 
> Please guide me on the medicals of spouse:
> 1. What all tests are going to be conducted
> 2. What factors in medical test can have negative effect on visa application
> 
> Every view is appreciated


Congrats dynaco.. U were really anxious.. Happy for you 😊


----------



## Frenzysu

Thanks a lot Siva and others


----------



## kirpal

congo dynaco.... njoy the moment n get ready fo nxt step.... n pray fo us


----------



## Dynaco

samsaran said:


> goodtimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dynaco
> 1) The medical test are as follows
> a) HIV, hepatitis B, by blood test
> b)TB by x ray and
> 3) general medical like eyes, ear and blood pressure by doctors
> 
> 2) A and B are the most important
> 
> Cheers for your next step
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is OK in my case but just today my wife got detected with non contagious auto immune disease. Due to which some lymph nodes developed in lungs. It will take 4-6 weeks to subside them.
> 
> I don't know how much will it affect my visa outcome.
> Or shall I apply as a single applicant and later sponsor my wife and kids.
> 
> Please suggest seniors
Click to expand...


----------



## valsanail

Hii, please advise, will it make a problem if wife has eye vision -2 and -1.75?


----------



## samsaran

valsanail said:


> Hii, please advise, will it make a problem if wife has eye vision -2 and -1.75?


Hi valsanail

eye vision issue is not a major problem


----------



## terry3218

Hi everyone! I was just browsing around, and I came across the SOL of South Australia. I was amazed to see no mention of experience requirement for finance manager as the list just states proficient english and skills assessment as requirements -- at least that was my interpretation of it. So am I right in interpreting that one does not need to have a certain amount of experience to be eligible to apply for Finance manager for South Australia?


----------



## rajatsharma22

Hi Everyone !

Glad to share with you that I got an invite from SA today. Please see below the details of my application:

Hi Aminul,

SA SS Application Date: 6th July (around 4pm IST) 
Occupation Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
IELTS Overall Score: 8 (R: 7.5; L: 7.5; S: 8; W: 8)
Total Points: 55+5
Application No. Series: 373**


----------



## Bk Yogi

rajatsharma22 said:


> Hi Everyone ! Glad to share with you that I got an invite from SA today. Please see below the details of my application: Hi Aminul, SA SS Application Date: 6th July (around 4pm IST) Occupation Code: 261111 (Business Analyst) IELTS Overall Score: 8 (R: 7.5; L: 7.5; S: 8; W: 8) Total Points: 55+5 Application No. Series: 373**


 congos rajat


----------



## manreetvirk

rajatsharma22 said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> Glad to share with you that I got an invite from SA today. Please see below the details of my application:
> 
> Hi Aminul,
> 
> SA SS Application Date: 6th July (around 4pm IST)
> Occupation Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> IELTS Overall Score: 8 (R: 7.5; L: 7.5; S: 8; W: 8)
> Total Points: 55+5
> Application No. Series: 373**


Congratulation..


----------



## aminul112

rajatsharma22 said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> Glad to share with you that I got an invite from SA today. Please see below the details of my application:
> 
> Hi Aminul,
> 
> SA SS Application Date: 6th July (around 4pm IST)
> Occupation Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> IELTS Overall Score: 8 (R: 7.5; L: 7.5; S: 8; W: 8)
> Total Points: 55+5
> Application No. Series: 373**


Congratulations. Wish you smooth visa process.


----------



## kirpal

congratzzz rajat... n fingers crossed for those who are waiting. my 9th week will b over today... bit worried... dnt kno when this wait will b over......


----------



## aminul112

kirpal said:


> congratzzz rajat... n fingers crossed for those who are waiting. my 9th week will b over today... bit worried... dnt kno when this wait will b over......


Hi Kirpal,
Why dont you send them email?
You job code is Software Engineering?

My 8th week will be completed today. If i dont receive invitation by today, i will send email on Monday.


----------



## kirpal

yes animul .. i m thinking about this...but does sending a mail will help?itz one week over so i think i should send thm a mail... my occu code is 261112 points 55+5...


----------



## aminul112

kirpal said:


> yes animul .. i m thinking about this...but does sending a mail will help?itz one week over so i think i should send thm a mail... my occu code is 261112 points 55+5...


2 persons in this thread contacted and got positive response.


----------



## Dynaco

aminul112 said:


> 2 persons in this thread contacted and got positive response.


I think there is no harm in contacting them after 8 weeks.
In my case, i got positive response in two days after contacting them.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Dynaco said:


> I think there is no harm in contacting them after 8 weeks.
> In my case, i got positive response in two days after contacting them.


In my case they contacted me for access of my PTE score on 24th. Gave the access the same day. Still waiting for the result . donno what's causing then so much delay 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## kirpal

dear all ... i hv got the silver mail.... i send n enquiry mail n they revert back in 5 minutes that you will get invitation soon. in 10 more minutes i got the invitation......Thanks to almighty n all friends on forum


----------



## CHANPREET

kirpal said:


> dear all ... i hv got the silver mail.... i send n enquiry mail n they revert back in 5 minutes that you will get invitation soon. in 10 more minutes i got the invitation......Thanks to almighty n all friends on forum


Congrats kirpal ji... All the best for further process... Can you please share your reference number.. Just want to know how far is my day as my reference number is 384**


----------



## kirpal

Thanks Chanpreet my Refno 374xx


----------



## kirpal

Dynaco said:


> aminul112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 persons in this thread contacted and got positive response.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is no harm in contacting them after 8 weeks.
> In my case, i got positive response in two days after contacting them.
Click to expand...

 Special Thanks to Aminul n dynaco who motivated me to write mail n i got silver mail due to that attempt


----------



## aminul112

kirpal said:


> Special Thanks to Aminul n dynaco who motivated me to write mail n i got silver mail due to that attempt


Welcome Kirpal. I am going to write email Monday morning.


----------



## rajatsharma22

kirpal said:


> dear all ... i hv got the silver mail.... i send n enquiry mail n they revert back in 5 minutes that you will get invitation soon. in 10 more minutes i got the invitation......Thanks to almighty n all friends on forum


Congratulations Kirpal Ji !
Happy for you !


----------



## rajatsharma22

manreetvirk said:


> Congratulation..


Thanks Manreet Ji !


----------



## rajatsharma22

Bk Yogi said:


> congos rajat


Thanks Yogi !


----------



## rajatsharma22

aminul112 said:


> Congratulations. Wish you smooth visa process.


Thanks Aminul ! 
And guys, i promise this to be the last thanks of the day as I don't want to unnecessarily spam this thread.


----------



## kirpal

aminul112 said:


> Welcome Kirpal. I am going to write email Monday morning.


i am very much sure that you will get positive resultt after the mail


----------



## sachinaussie

People who have lodged their applications on 6th July were invited yesterday, 3rd September. 
===> That means my invitation will arrive soon, may be on tomorrow since I applied on 8th July.
Will see...... :juggle:


----------



## manreetvirk

kirpal said:


> dear all ... i hv got the silver mail.... i send n enquiry mail n they revert back in 5 minutes that you will get invitation soon. in 10 more minutes i got the invitation......Thanks to almighty n all friends on forum



Congrats and best of luck..What is your job code..


----------



## kirpal

Thanks virk my occupation is 261112 System analyst ielts speaking 8 list 8.5 read 7 writ 6.5 overall-7.5 applied on 6th jul. 55+5


----------



## kirpal

Thanks virk my occupation is 261112 System analyst ielts speaking 8 list 8.5 read 7 writ 6.5 overall-7.5 applied on 6th jul. 55+5


----------



## LookingSouth

Dear All

Need help!

I have received invite in last week of August and now I am preparing the documentation. There are 2 situations where I need your experienced advice

a. I stayed in US for 11 and half months. By the rule, a PCC is required if you have stayed in a country for more than 12 months. Has anybody experienced such a border line case and what did you do?
b. My spouse did a diploma followed by engineering graduation. Unfortunately I do not have her second year diploma mark sheet. However I have a certificate from Directorate of Tech Education that she has completed Diploma. Do you think each mark sheet is mandatory even though we have certificate from the right authority which confirms completion of course.

Pls help.


----------



## kirpal

1. As your period is less than 12 years so you need not to provide the PCC of that country.2. if you have taken claim ( points) of your wife"s education then you must that document


----------



## kirpal

12 month (wrongly written years above)


----------



## sivakumar s s

Both questions not required.

For your souse, You need to submit a graduation letter from her college/ univ stating her degree is taught in english medium 



LookingSouth said:


> Dear All
> 
> Need help!
> 
> I have received invite in last week of August and now I am preparing the documentation. There are 2 situations where I need your experienced advice
> 
> a. I stayed in US for 11 and half months. By the rule, a PCC is required if you have stayed in a country for more than 12 months. Has anybody experienced such a border line case and what did you do?
> b. My spouse did a diploma followed by engineering graduation. Unfortunately I do not have her second year diploma mark sheet. However I have a certificate from Directorate of Tech Education that she has completed Diploma. Do you think each mark sheet is mandatory even though we have certificate from the right authority which confirms completion of course.
> 
> Pls help.


----------



## kirpal

Dear siva, I have a question if you can help. My wife"s schooling upto +2 is in english medium but her further education is in Punjabi medium . Can i show her school certificate or she hv to appear fo ielts for a proof of functional english.


----------



## Dynaco

A man can only try but God has His own plans...

I am working on this Australian PR from december 2013.
Finally got invite from SA on 3 sep 15. 
Meamwhile my wife is hopitalized and diagnosed with Sarodoisis and very small amount of TB cells in her lungs.
I need to apply before 2 nov. Don't know what to do....what will be the outcome

Unable to understand His plans......

Does anyone got an insight on my situation?


----------



## aminul112

kirpal said:


> Dear siva, I have a question if you can help. My wife"s schooling upto +2 is in english medium but her further education is in Punjabi medium . Can i show her school certificate or she hv to appear fo ielts for a proof of functional english.


In this case, I recommend go for general IELTS. It is easier. Dont take the risk.


----------



## aminul112

Dynaco said:


> A man can only try but God has His own plans...
> 
> I am working on this Australian PR from december 2013.
> Finally got invite from SA on 3 sep 15.
> Meamwhile my wife is hopitalized and diagnosed with Sarodoisis and very small amount of TB cells in her lungs.
> I need to apply before 2 nov. Don't know what to do....what will be the outcome
> 
> Unable to understand His plans......
> 
> Does anyone got an insight on my situation?


Dont be upset. Talk with expart people what to do.
You may think to apply visa alone, I am not sure it is wise to do or not..


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Dynaco said:


> A man can only try but God has His own plans...
> 
> I am working on this Australian PR from december 2013.
> Finally got invite from SA on 3 sep 15.
> Meamwhile my wife is hopitalized and diagnosed with Sarodoisis and very small amount of TB cells in her lungs.
> I need to apply before 2 nov. Don't know what to do....what will be the outcome
> 
> Unable to understand His plans......
> 
> Does anyone got an insight on my situation?


Man that is tragic, hope everything will work out.

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinaussie

Dynaco said:


> A man can only try but God has His own plans...
> 
> I am working on this Australian PR from december 2013.
> Finally got invite from SA on 3 sep 15.
> Meamwhile my wife is hopitalized and diagnosed with Sarodoisis and very small amount of TB cells in her lungs.
> I need to apply before 2 nov. Don't know what to do....what will be the outcome
> 
> Unable to understand His plans......
> 
> Does anyone got an insight on my situation?


Don't worry bro... You have nearly 2 months to apply. Hope your wife will get well soon and you will have a chance to prepare the required documents and move forward with your visa....
God bless you....


----------



## Dynaco

Thanks evryone for your wishes.

I think even if they find traces of TB, they will give 2-6 months time to get rid of them.
Has anyone got an insight on it.
( please suggest other resources you know of)

Thanks in advance


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dynaco said:


> A man can only try but God has His own plans...
> 
> I am working on this Australian PR from december 2013.
> Finally got invite from SA on 3 sep 15.
> Meamwhile my wife is hopitalized and diagnosed with Sarodoisis and very small amount of TB cells in her lungs.
> I need to apply before 2 nov. Don't know what to do....what will be the outcome
> 
> Unable to understand His plans......
> 
> Does anyone got an insight on my situation?


First of all Congrats for your invite.

Dont worry god is there, he will help Dynaco......

My suggestion is that please wait before filling visa, because if once you filed, medicals will not be cleared once your spouse got completely get cured. 
It may take 7-10 months of time to get clear from body.

Else if you have are well funded, then take little risk of applying visa. But one thing DIBP will not reject application for medical issues, it may get extent for long time.

If any documents is not satisfied or EOI points match then only the Visa get rejected.

All the best
Cheers
May prayers for you mate.


----------



## sivakumar s s

kirpal said:


> Dear siva, I have a question if you can help. My wife"s schooling upto +2 is in english medium but her further education is in Punjabi medium . Can i show her school certificate or she hv to appear fo ielts for a proof of functional english.


Yes you can show the +2 school education. 

Many people are also submitted the same and got approved. 

In case (very rarely) if CO asks then try for PTE or IELTS.....

All the best
Cheers

Siva


----------



## kirpal

Thanks siva


----------



## kirpal

Dynaco said:


> Thanks evryone for your wishes.
> 
> I think even if they find traces of TB, they will give 2-6 months time to get rid of them.
> Has anyone got an insight on it.
> ( please suggest other resources you know of)
> 
> Thanks in advance


you can do one thing just apply visa for yourself only. then go to aus for5-10 days for initial entry. Then comeback n take care of wife n do the same job. when your wife is completely well then apply her visa ... n atlast u both travel to aus together


----------



## Frenzysu

Don't worry Dynaco. Things will be all ok. Please be patient and God will help you.


----------



## Dynaco

sivakumar s s said:


> First of all Congrats for your invite.
> 
> Dont worry god is there, he will help Dynaco......
> 
> My suggestion is that please wait before filling visa, because if once you filed, medicals will not be cleared once your spouse got completely get cured.
> It may take 7-10 months of time to get clear from body.
> 
> Else if you have are well funded, then take little risk of applying visa. But one thing DIBP will not reject application for medical issues, it may get extent for long time.
> 
> If any documents is not satisfied or EOI points match then only the Visa get rejected.
> 
> All the best
> Cheers
> May prayers for you mate.


Thank from my heart to everyone

Dear Siva & friends,

There are two scenarios
1. I do not file now
In this case I will loose points because of age & also my occupation (232312) has opened after 1.5 years. I do not know when it will open next.

2. I file now for whole family & wait 7-10 months for medicals to get clear (waiting i can do). But will I not loose points in these 10 months because of overage ( i will be 40 in feb 16). Or will they calculate age from the day of invite?

3. Is it possible to file PR for myself only?
As they still will ask for my family medicals...at that time will this TB issue will reduce my chances?
Also, what is the possibility of getting PR for my family.is there any visa fee raise?

Please share your views.


----------



## kirpal

3 is safe i think. from my point of view they will only ask medical for the candidates who are travelling to aus


----------



## mleena

Don't worry Dynaco.... Everything will be OK....


----------



## sushil.kamble11

I guess I would be the last person here who is still waiting for his invite. Applied on 6th July 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## auziexpat

Hi everyone
I got the invite on 20th august and lodged today. Do I have for CO to tell me to go for medical and pcc?


----------



## kirpal

sushil.kamble11 said:


> I guess I would be the last person here who is still waiting for his invite. Applied on 6th July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


*y* dont *u* send them mail. *blv* me *u* will surely get invitation

*Please don't use text-speak -see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## CHANPREET

sushil.kamble11 said:


> I guess I would be the last person here who is still waiting for his invite. Applied on 6th July
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Count me with you... Although I applied on 24 July


----------



## 777k

Hi guys, I have 60 points for 189 under 261112 anszco code. Am i eligible to apply for South Australia state sponsorship 190 ? Can u pls suggest. Thanks.


----------



## goodtimes

777k said:


> Hi guys, I have 60 points for 189 under 261112 anszco code. Am i eligible to apply for South Australia state sponsorship 190 ? Can u pls suggest. Thanks.


Check the availability for your occupation code on Migration SA website: State Nominated Occupation Lists


----------



## sushil.kamble11

CHANPREET said:


> Count me with you... Although I applied on 24 July


I did apply on 6th but got an email from SA for additional documents on 24th which was fulfil the same day. Don't know how long are they going to take for their decision. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil.kamble11

kirpal said:


> *y* dont *u* send them mail. *blv* me *u* will surely get invitation
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak -see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


Hey mate, I did exchanged few emails on 24th august when they requested for access of my PTE scores. Post that I haven't contacted them. It would just be like poking them if I contact them now again 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## kirpal

777k said:


> Hi guys, I have 60 points for 189 under 261112 anszco code. Am i eligible to apply for South Australia state sponsorship 190 ? Can u pls suggest. Thanks.


I am in same occupation dear. If you have 60 then it would be good if you apply for 189 . Because it is definately better than 190( no boundation of living 2 years in a state where IT oppertunities are not gud as sydney n melbourne). Moreover south aus is closed for our occupation on 4 th Aug. you are late dear. you proceed for 189 , although 60 is a very low score for IT in 189. My friend has 65 in 261112 and he is waiting from 3 months. List is long but surely you will get invitataion in 4-6 months.


----------



## Dynaco

Dynaco said:


> Thank from my heart to everyone
> 
> Dear Siva & friends,
> 
> There are two scenarios
> 1. I do not file now
> In this case I will loose points because of age & also my occupation (232312) has opened after 1.5 years. I do not know when it will open next.
> 
> 2. I file now for whole family & wait 7-10 months for medicals to get clear (waiting i can do). But will I not loose points in these 10 months because of overage ( i will be 40 in feb 16). Or will they calculate age from the day of invite?
> 
> 3. Is it possible to file PR for myself only?
> As they still will ask for my family medicals...at that time will this TB issue will reduce my chances?
> Also, what is the possibility of getting PR for my family.is there any visa fee raise?
> 
> Please share your views.


Today I had a talk with my consultant.
According to them, there are two options

1. I have a time of two months to apply. During that time, through treatment, mrdical reports can come OK for my wife. But as she has lymph nodes in her lungs due to sarcosiosi, SA will ask for complete checkup.

2. I can apply alone and call my family later (additional expense on visa will be around 1200dollars

Please suggest


----------



## kirpal

Dynaco said:


> Dynaco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank from my heart to everyone
> 
> Dear Siva & friends,
> 
> There are two scenarios
> 1. I do not file now
> In this case I will loose points because of age & also my occupation (232312) has opened after 1.5 years. I do not know when it will open next.
> 
> 2. I file now for whole family & wait 7-10 months for medicals to get clear (waiting i can do). But will I not loose points in these 10 months because of overage ( i will be 40 in feb 16). Or will they calculate age from the day of invite?
> 
> 3. Is it possible to file PR for myself only?
> As they still will ask for my family medicals...at that time will this TB issue will reduce my chances?
> Also, what is the possibility of getting PR for my family.is there any visa fee raise?
> 
> Please share your views.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had a talk with my consultant.
> According to them, there are two options
> 
> 1. I have a time of two months to apply. During that time, through treatment, mrdical reports can come OK for my wife. But as she has lymph nodes in her lungs due to sarcosiosi, SA will ask for complete checkup.
> 
> 2. I can apply alone and call my family later (additional expense on visa will be around 1200dollars
> 
> Please suggest
Click to expand...

go for 1st if your wife is completely fit otherwise dont take risk go for 2nd


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Dynaco said:


> Today I had a talk with my consultant.
> According to them, there are two options
> 
> 1. I have a time of two months to apply. During that time, through treatment, mrdical reports can come OK for my wife. But as she has lymph nodes in her lungs due to sarcosiosi, SA will ask for complete checkup.
> 
> 2. I can apply alone and call my family later (additional expense on visa will be around 1200dollars
> 
> Please suggest


I would say go for 2nd because once u get ur visa they won't have any reason to refuse dependents. What do your consultant recommend ?

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

kirpal said:


> you can do one thing just apply visa for yourself only. then go to aus for5-10 days for initial entry. Then comeback n take care of wife n do the same job. when your wife is completely well then apply her visa ... n atlast u both travel to aus together


Kirpal, its not that easy. 

If he file visa and got grant, then next time he have to apply for his spouse for partner visa only not PR , still complicated.

Moreover, if he filed his visa, being dependent but not applicant (spouse)also need to do PCC and medicals. So again there is a issue.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dynaco said:


> Thank from my heart to everyone
> 
> Dear Siva & friends,
> 
> There are two scenarios
> 1. I do not file now
> In this case I will loose points because of age & also my occupation (232312) has opened after 1.5 years. I do not know when it will open next.
> 
> 2. I file now for whole family & wait 7-10 months for medicals to get clear (waiting i can do). But will I not loose points in these 10 months because of overage ( i will be 40 in feb 16). Or will they calculate age from the day of invite?
> 
> 3. Is it possible to file PR for myself only?
> As they still will ask for my family medicals...at that time will this TB issue will reduce my chances?
> Also, what is the possibility of getting PR for my family.is there any visa fee raise?
> 
> Please share your views.


Dear Dyanco,

As you are in such critical situation because of Losing points based on age and occupation, *It is better to file now for whole family.*

After medical test reports, if Co contacted, we can ask for some waiting period.
Most of the people in the tropical region have dormant form of this infection, Its very common and 100% curable in 7-10 months.

Even if you file for yourself, you are suppose to take medicals for your spouse and getting Partner visa is a very long process and involve more money and time.

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

kirpal said:


> 3 is safe i think. from my point of view they will only ask medical for the candidates who are travelling to aus


Wrong information.

For example: If you are filing the visa for your family(you, spouse and kids), but in the application there is a column called Dependent non migrating......

In that if you add your parents or siblings, then you have to do PCC and medicals for them too......


----------



## sivakumar s s

auziexpat said:


> Hi everyone
> I got the invite on 20th august and lodged today. Do I have for CO to tell me to go for medical and pcc?


Dont wait for them to contact unless you want to delay your travel. It will cost extra 3-4 weeks time to get grant.


complete your PCC and Medicals ASAP.


----------



## sivakumar s s

kirpal said:


> I am in same occupation dear. If you have 60 then it would be good if you apply for 189 . Because it is definately better than 190( no boundation of living 2 years in a state where IT oppertunities are not gud as sydney n melbourne). Moreover south aus is closed for our occupation on 4 th Aug. you are late dear. you proceed for 189 , although 60 is a very low score for IT in 189. My friend has 65 in 261112 and he is waiting from 3 months. List is long but surely you will get invitataion in 4-6 months.


Perfect Insight.... :clap2:


----------



## Dynaco

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Dyanco,
> 
> As you are in such critical situation because of Losing points based on age and occupation, *It is better to file now for whole family.*
> 
> After medical test reports, if Co contacted, we can ask for some waiting period.
> Most of the people in the tropical region have dormant form of this infection, Its very common and 100% curable in 7-10 months.
> 
> Even if you file for yourself, you are suppose to take medicals for your spouse and getting Partner visa is a very long process and involve more money and time.
> 
> All the best


Dear Siva, 

Thanks for the advice.
Now, in my case if I file after 1 month with whole family & if the infection still appears and they give me time to get it cured.
Won't it make me overage in next 7-10 month?
Or they will calculate my age from the day of filing?

(Also, any idea on how to file dependent visa afterwards?)

Please guide


----------



## kirpal

sivakumar s s said:


> kirpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 is safe i think. from my point of view they will only ask medical for the candidates who are travelling to aus
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong information.
> 
> For example: If you are filing the visa for your family(you, spouse and kids), but in the application there is a column called Dependent non migrating......
> 
> In that if you add your parents or siblings, then you have to do PCC and medicals for them too......
Click to expand...

Dear siva my brother is in sydney *n* my parents *r* dependent on him but none of them has provided medical *n* PCC *n* why should they if they *r* not willing to migrate( common sense)

*Please don't use text=speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## jveer

I want to ask question from seniors like siva sir My sister is handicapped she is having problem in her spine so she can't walk. In earlier posts I have read that medicals are done for whole family . So will this have a negative effect on my visa process.


----------



## rj_India

Hi All

Just want to inquire, how much time generally Case officer takes to decide about visa grant after Medical etc. formalities. 

Medical submission : 16 Aug (after AFB 603 test & of 3 month painful process)

I've got SS from SA. ICT domain

Thanks in advance/

RJ


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Guys I got my invite today. Really excited
Thank you very much for the support guys especially siva for all his inputs.

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Pushpinder13

Hello All,

I am also in a situation, although a happy one, I received my SA invite on 18 Aug and recently (Last week) we got to know that my wife is pregnant with our first baby, with a due delivery date of May 2016. 
In this situation, I am not sure how we can proceed with our visa lodging as my wife cannot undergo complete medical examination. I am looking for some guidance on how I should plan my application from here on. 
Should I proceed with the application, pay the fees...etc. and later when the CO is assigned to my case ..inform him about the situation. Although I read in the forum somewhere that is such cases the CO usually puts the application on hold untill the baby is born. However, there were also remarks that in some cases the applications have been rejected as well, which is a risk I do not want to take.

Kindly let me know the best way out and if there is already a thread ongoing for candidates in similar situation, please point me towards them.

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Pushpinder


----------



## aminul112

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Guys I got my invite today. Really excited
> Thank you very much for the support guys especially siva for all his inputs.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Congratulations Sushil.


----------



## usmann.alii

rj_India said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just want to inquire, how much time generally Case officer takes to decide about visa grant after Medical etc. formalities.
> 
> Medical submission : 16 Aug (after AFB 603 test & of 3 month painful process)
> 
> I've got SS from SA. ICT domain
> 
> Thanks in advance/
> 
> RJ



Hi there,

I have submitted my EOI on 25th Spe 2015 with 55 points and have applied for 489 190 and 189 although I have to get 5 more points for 189. 

Anyways, can you tell me when can I get the state sponsorship and what time I should expect for waiting?

Thanks


----------



## manreetvirk

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Guys I got my invite today. Really excited
> Thank you very much for the support guys especially siva for all his inputs.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Congrats and best of luck


----------



## aminul112

usmann.alii said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 25th Spe 2015 with 55 points and have applied for 489 190 and 189 although I have to get 5 more points for 189.
> 
> Anyways, can you tell me when can I get the state sponsorship and what time I should expect for waiting?
> 
> Thanks


Currently processing time for SA 190 nomination is 6-8 weeks. For many people it is taking more than 8 weeks.


----------



## rj_India

usmann.alii said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 25th Spe 2015 with 55 points and have applied for 489 190 and 189 although I have to get 5 more points for 189.
> 
> Anyways, can you tell me when can I get the state sponsorship and what time I should expect for waiting?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, South Australia just took 5 days in my case.


----------



## CHANPREET

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Guys I got my invite today. Really excited
> Thank you very much for the support guys especially siva for all his inputs.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Congrats sushil.. And all the best for further process.. Now I am all alone 😉


----------



## AliAU

CHANPREET said:


> Congrats sushil.. And all the best for further process.. Now I am all alone 😉


You aren't alone...been waiting since the 19th and still here...:juggle::juggle:


----------



## aminul112

CHANPREET said:


> Congrats sushil.. And all the best for further process.. Now I am all alone ?de09


When did you submit application?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

aminul112 said:


> When did you submit application?


6th 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## kirpal

congratz sushil


----------



## CHANPREET

aminul112 said:


> When did you submit application?


On 24 July... Reference number 384**


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Siva / Seniors,

I was trying to get the bank draft made for the PCC to get for SIngapore, however, bank guys are stating that i may have to get the Form 16A for to consider this request . So , can i know, how other members have paid the PCC fee in Singapore dollars through the bank draft , is there any better way please


----------



## sivakumar s s

kirpal said:


> Dear siva my brother is in sydney *n* my parents *r* dependent on him but none of them has provided medical *n* PCC *n* why should they if they *r* not willing to migrate( common sense)
> 
> *Please don't use text=speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*


Dear Kirpal,

Common sense will not here. Only Sense and experience will work here.

Please go through forum in the same thread quite backlog it.

It is already discussed in the forum, it discussed, tried and confirmed one.

If you require, Can check with DIBP also.

Many people, without knowing this later request the DIBP to remove the non migrating dependents by submitting alteration form. 

Few got struck with this later.

*Try these thread for further clarifications*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...146840-non-migrating-dependents-189-visa.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-query-regarding-non-migrating-dependent.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pendent-v-non-migrating-dependent-v-none.html


Chill out....


----------



## gjn

CHANPREET said:


> On 24 July... Reference number 384**


i applied on 8th july, no response yet. 376** ref number


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dynaco said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> Now, in my case if I file after 1 month with whole family & if the infection still appears and they give me time to get it cured.
> Won't it make me overage in next 7-10 month?
> Or they will calculate my age from the day of filing?
> 
> (Also, any idea on how to file dependent visa afterwards?)
> 
> Please guide


Bro, Not only your AGE all your EOI points are valid and counted at the time of INVITE.

So its better to file before a week of expiry date to extent some time.

All the best Dynaco......

I will give my full support during this period.


----------



## sivakumar s s

jveer said:


> I want to ask question from seniors like siva sir My sister is handicapped she is having problem in her spine so she can't walk. In earlier posts I have read that medicals are done for whole family . So will this have a negative effect on my visa process.


If your sister is also migrating to OZ then mention her name in your application.

Else please not to mention in non migrating dependent column.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Guys I got my invite today. Really excited
> Thank you very much for the support guys especially siva for all his inputs.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Superb Sushil. won the silver cup :second: next one step to catch :first:

My hearty congrats


----------



## sivakumar s s

rj_India said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just want to inquire, how much time generally Case officer takes to decide about visa grant after Medical etc. formalities.
> 
> Medical submission : 16 Aug (after AFB 603 test & of 3 month painful process)
> 
> I've got SS from SA. ICT domain
> 
> Thanks in advance/
> 
> RJ


There are two/ three Co will look in to application, One CO is dedicated for Medicals, One for documents and last one will clear backlog (Co requested any documents or NOT Direct grant category)

Normally 60 days +

I got in 41 days........


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva / Seniors,
> 
> I was trying to get the bank draft made for the PCC to get for SIngapore, however, bank guys are stating that i may have to get the Form 16A for to consider this request . So , can i know, how other members have paid the PCC fee in Singapore dollars through the bank draft , is there any better way please


Sorry Mate,

I have no knowledge about PCC process of Singapore.

Let wait for some other expats to express here. 

Else please contact the PCC issuing agency in singapore


----------



## sivakumar s s

Pushpinder13 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am also in a situation, although a happy one, I received my SA invite on 18 Aug and recently (Last week) we got to know that my wife is pregnant with our first baby, with a due delivery date of May 2016.
> In this situation, I am not sure how we can proceed with our visa lodging as my wife cannot undergo complete medical examination. I am looking for some guidance on how I should plan my application from here on.
> Should I proceed with the application, pay the fees...etc. and later when the CO is assigned to my case ..inform him about the situation. Although I read in the forum somewhere that is such cases the CO usually puts the application on hold untill the baby is born. However, there were also remarks that in some cases the applications have been rejected as well, which is a risk I do not want to take.
> 
> Kindly let me know the best way out and if there is already a thread ongoing for candidates in similar situation, please point me towards them.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> Pushpinder


You can go ahead boss......

Most of the cases like yours, GRANT time may extent, but not rejection......
But inform CO about the Good news of the pregnancy.

All the best.


----------



## manreetvirk

Dear Siva, I wan to know about physical verification of work experience or interview. Is it done in all cases or all depends on the mood of CO.


----------



## sivakumar s s

manreetvirk said:


> Dear Siva, I wan to know about physical verification of work experience or interview. Is it done in all cases or all depends on the mood of CO.


you mean third party verification/ Security check.

It is very rare phenomenon for Indian applicants.... But randomly may happen to any one from India.

Background check/security check will normally happen to the applicants from Terrorism or Disease infected Nations......


----------



## Frenzysu

hi Siva,

I just recollected one of your earlier reply to me on jobs in finance sector. You were mentioning that one of your room mate had issues in finding a job for about 6 months. Can you let me know what issues he faced and in your opinion how's finance sector if you are aware


----------



## auziexpat

Dear friends, I need your help
I have a problem uploading relative documents. What can be uploaded as "evidence of residential address".


----------



## kirpal

sivakumar s s said:


> kirpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear siva my brother is in sydney *n* my parents *r* dependent on him but none of them has provided medical *n* PCC *n* why should they if they *r* not willing to migrate( common sense)
> 
> *Please don't use text=speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Thank you.
> kaju/moderator*
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Kirpal,
> 
> Common sense will not here. Only Sense and experience will work here.
> 
> Please go through forum in the same thread quite backlog it.
> 
> It is already discussed in the forum, it discussed, tried and confirmed one.
> 
> If you require, Can check with DIBP also.
> 
> Many people, without knowing this later request the DIBP to remove the non migrating dependents by submitting alteration form.
> 
> Few got struck with this later.
> 
> *Try these thread for further clarifications*
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...146840-non-migrating-dependents-189-visa.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-query-regarding-non-migrating-dependent.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pendent-v-non-migrating-dependent-v-none.html
> 
> 
> Chill out....
Click to expand...

 Ok thanks for information brother


----------



## kirpal

Hi siva, i have a question if you can help. If after immigration i hvnt got any relvant job then is there any procedure to go to any other State without breaching Law of residing in SA .


----------



## manreetvirk

sivakumar s s said:


> you mean third party verification/ Security check.
> 
> It is very rare phenomenon for Indian applicants.... But randomly may happen to any one from India.
> 
> Background check/security check will normally happen to the applicants from Terrorism or Disease infected Nations......


Actually I have 8 years experience but all that in cash. I submitted all the required documents from my employer at the time of assessment and state sponsorship like salary certificate mentioned clearly that getting salary in cash and from January 2015 via cheque . That is why I am little bit in tension while filing for visa. Is it can be an issue of cash salary for rejection of Visa. I am still working there.


----------



## sachinaussie

gjn said:


> CHANPREET said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 24 July... Reference number 384**
> 
> 
> 
> i applied on 8th july, no response yet. 376** ref number
Click to expand...

I also applied on 8th July with DIBP 55+5 and still waiting.....


----------



## sachinaussie

gjn said:


> CHANPREET said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 24 July... Reference number 384**
> 
> 
> 
> i applied on 8th july, no response yet. 376** ref number
Click to expand...

I also applied on 8th July with 55+5 points and still waiting....


----------



## Dynaco

sivakumar s s said:


> Bro, Not only your AGE all your EOI points are valid and counted at the time of INVITE.
> 
> So its better to file before a week of expiry date to extent some time.
> 
> All the best Dynaco......
> 
> I will give my full support during this period.


Thanks a lot Siva,

Today again I had a talk with my consultant.

According to them also applying with family is a better choice. First, I can get my wife's health checked before applying and if its ok then we will apply 15 days prior to last date.
Even if health condition need more time, SA can give upto 6 months to rectify it.

As you are also saying that the time required in health repair will be counted as process time and my age will be calculated on the day of invite.

In case of applying single also, family health checkup is mandatory and health rectification time will ultimately delay the visa.

Applying with family is the right way but applying alone is sure way


----------



## CHANPREET

manreetvirk said:


> Dear Siva, I wan to know about physical verification of work experience or interview. Is it done in all cases or all depends on the mood of CO.[/quote


----------



## muhammad islam

hi everyone i got a silver email today morning,

civil engineer with 55+5 points applied on 7 july ref. no. 3723*

i have question for mr. sliva ,,, i didnot mentioned about my 2nd baby .. as my daughter born after application submission date i e 25 aug 2015,, what shud i do in this case ....


----------



## nehaa777

hi all...i finally received an invitation yesterday! applied on 6th july and got it on 8th sept! way too long


----------



## kirpal

congratzz nehaa777 .. which occup


----------



## christopherterrence

nehaa777 said:


> hi all...i finally received an invitation yesterday! applied on 6th july and got it on 8th sept! way too long


Congrats


----------



## manreetvirk

nehaa777 said:


> hi all...i finally received an invitation yesterday! applied on 6th july and got it on 8th sept! way too long


Congratulation and all the best for further process.


----------



## nehaa777

149212- customer service manager


----------



## nehaa777

all the best to everyone


----------



## Jagmohan40

Hi all .....just informed by my agent that I have received silver mail under 190 .....376***.......applied on 7th July under low availability T&D......very happy ....thank you all for your wishes. All the best to all who are waiting.


----------



## goodtimes

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hi all .....just informed by my agent that I have received silver mail under 190 .....376***.......applied on 7th July under low availability T&D......very happy ....thank you all for your wishes. All the best to all who are waiting.


Congratulations! Please update your signature with timeline. Thanks.


----------



## manreetvirk

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hi all .....just informed by my agent that I have received silver mail under 190 .....376***.......applied on 7th July under low availability T&D......very happy ....thank you all for your wishes. All the best to all who are waiting.


Congrates


----------



## CHANPREET

nehaa777 said:


> all the best to everyone


Congrats nehaa 😊


----------



## CHANPREET

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hi all .....just informed by my agent that I have received silver mail under 190 .....376***.......applied on 7th July under low availability T&D......very happy ....thank you all for your wishes. All the best to all who are waiting.


Congrats Jagmohan 😊


----------



## auziexpat

Dear seniors
I listed my national ID card and drivers license to ID documents in my application lodgment. Do I necessarily have to upload them in addition to my birth certificate.
invited on 18th august.


----------



## sachinaussie

I applied for South Australia sponsorships and waiting......

1. Can someone please tell me whether I will be getting the invitation to apply for sponsorships or directly the grant of nomination? 

Previously I thought it is the invitation... However, now I'm pretty confused after reading this thread as many people here applied directly for VISA after their silver mail....

2. Moreover, please tell me what are the required documents that I need to submit when I receive the invitation. Then I can make them ready.

Really appreciate your comments.....


----------



## CHANPREET

sachinaussie said:


> I applied for South Australia sponsorships and waiting......
> 
> 1. Can someone please tell me whether I will be getting the invitation to apply for sponsorships or directly the grant of nomination?
> 
> Previously I thought it is the invitation... However, now I'm pretty confused after reading this thread as many people here applied directly for VISA after their silver mail....
> 
> 2. Moreover, please tell me what are the required documents that I need to submit when I receive the invitation. Then I can make them ready.
> 
> Really appreciate your comments.....


Well you will directly receive the nomination from SA... THE process you are talking about is for NSW.. So don't worry


----------



## odraodra

Dear all,

I sent a case status inquiry to SA, and they mentioned that current processing times are closer to 8 weeks. Thus, it seems I will receive my silver email around the end of September. We have nothing to do, but to wait. We have already applied for PCC's, sadly the FBI has a current processing time of 16 weeks.
Good luck to anyone and their journey.


----------



## aminul112

odraodra said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I sent a case status inquiry to SA, and they mentioned that current processing times are closer to 8 weeks. Thus, it seems I will receive my silver email around the end of September. We have nothing to do, but to wait. We have already applied for PCC's, sadly the FBI has a current processing time of 16 weeks.
> Good luck to anyone and their journey.


When did you apply?
I applied on 13th July and still waiting. It is my 9th week of application. I think now the processing time is more than 8 weeks.


----------



## odraodra

aminul112 said:


> When did you apply?
> I applied on 13th July and still waiting. It is my 9th week of application. I think now the processing time is more than 8 weeks.



I applied on July 30th as mentioned on my signature.


----------



## sachinaussie

CHANPREET said:


> Well you will directly receive the nomination from SA... THE process you are talking about is for NSW.. So don't worry


Thanks for the information....


----------



## Ragul28

aminul112 said:


> When did you apply?
> I applied on 13th July and still waiting. It is my 9th week of application. I think now the processing time is more than 8 weeks.


I've applied on July 7th. Still waiting for outcome. 

We just got our backlogs of July 6th clearing now...I am expecting my invitation today or tomorrow. ..
Fingers crossed. My GSM -376***...

Whats your GSM number ?


----------



## rj_India

Appreciate dear, So i got to know why 1st case officer has requested for Form 80, hoping it would be cleared soon. Already almost 1 month, lets hope it come soon.

Thanks for advice.


----------



## aminul112

Ragul28 said:


> I've applied on July 7th. Still waiting for outcome.
> 
> We just got our backlogs of July 6th clearing now...I am expecting my invitation today or tomorrow. ..
> Fingers crossed. My GSM -376***...
> 
> Whats your GSM number ?


My GSM reference is 379****


----------



## gjn

aminul112 said:


> My GSM reference is 379****


mine is 376**. applied on 8th july...waiting...


----------



## aminul112

Ragul28 said:


> I've applied on July 7th. Still waiting for outcome.
> 
> We just got our backlogs of July 6th clearing now...I am expecting my invitation today or tomorrow. ..
> Fingers crossed. My GSM -376***...
> 
> Whats your GSM number ?


How do you know that 6th July backlog is cleared?


----------



## Dynaco

One thing is sure, they will invite everyone.
Have patience and wait for your time....


----------



## Ragul28

aminul112 said:


> How do you know that 6th July backlog is cleared?


Most of us applied on 6th July got invitation here...
Yesterday one of us applied on 7th July got his invite. 
I think my invitation is edging closer & closer. ..


----------



## AliAU

Thanks for the encouragement! The waiting is a lot harder than I thought. It's 8 weeks on Sunday ...fingers crossed


----------



## Kamal jeet

*190 Visa*

Hi ,

I have lodged 190 visa in May '2015 after receiving state nomination from south Australia and invitation from DIBP. The occupation under which i have applied has undergone supplementary skilled list from state occupation list and requirement has become 80 points after 1st July'2015. Is this causing delay , as case officer has yet not assigned to my application. Any advice in this regard would be helpful and much appreciated.

Kamal


----------



## Jagmohan40

Hi friends ....can my father who is dependent on me can be part of dependent list .if yes what is the process....i have invite of 190


----------



## teeshag

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have lodged 190 visa in May '2015 after receiving state nomination from south Australia and invitation from DIBP. The occupation under which i have applied has undergone supplementary skilled list from state occupation list and requirement has become 80 points after 1st July'2015. Is this causing delay , as case officer has yet not assigned to my application. Any advice in this regard would be helpful and much appreciated.
> 
> Kamal


Dear friend,

Once after applying Visa, its doesnt matter even if your skillset moved to Supplementary list. Please call the Adelaide team and confirm once. Becoz as per my understanding the backlog has cleared now.

contact here: 0061731367000


----------



## teeshag

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hi friends ....can my father who is dependent on me can be part of dependent list .if yes what is the process....i have invite of 190


Yes he can...check the DIBP list for documents needed for the process.


----------



## manreetvirk

teeshag said:


> Yes he can...check the DIBP list for documents needed for the process.


In your signature, you mentioned that CO contacted on 09/09/2015. Could you please share for what he contacted.


----------



## teeshag

manreetvirk said:


> In your signature, you mentioned that CO contacted on 09/09/2015. Could you please share for what he contacted.


Actually, we got our passport renewed, so dropped a separate mail to Adelaide Visa Team for this update. And finally they reverted back after almost 20 days.


----------



## aminul112

Nobody has received invitation yesterday or today so far?


----------



## Ragul28

aminul112 said:


> Nobody has received invitation yesterday or today so far?


It seems so :confused2:
I don't understand how SA Migration Team works ??
Most of us have passed average processing time of 8 weeks without invite :juggle:


----------



## sachinaussie

Today, I'm informed by my agent that the invitataion has received.... See my signature for more details... 
Thanks everyone for your support during this period & good luck for those who are eagerly waiting...


----------



## manreetvirk

sachinaussie said:


> Today, I'm informed by my agent that the invitataion has received.... See my signature for more details...
> Thanks everyone for your support during this period & good luck for those who are eagerly waiting...


Congratulations..


----------



## varunkm1706

sachinaussie said:


> Today, I'm informed by my agent that the invitataion has received.... See my signature for more details...
> Thanks everyone for your support during this period & good luck for those who are eagerly waiting...


congratulations and all the best for next steps


----------



## sivakumar s s

sachinaussie said:


> Today, I'm informed by my agent that the invitataion has received.... See my signature for more details...
> Thanks everyone for your support during this period & good luck for those who are eagerly waiting...


Congrats for Silver :second: medal next gold medal


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ragul28 said:


> It seems so :confused2:
> I don't understand how SA Migration Team works ??
> Most of us have passed average processing time of 8 weeks without invite :juggle:


Coz of huge pile of applications..........


Migrants moving to Adelaide is huge number next to Sydney and melbs.....

Infact overtake Brisbane and perth in 190 category....


----------



## goodtimes

sivakumar s s said:


> Coz of huge pile of applications..........
> 
> 
> Migrants moving to Adelaide is huge number next to Sydney and melbs.....
> 
> Infact overtake Brisbane and perth in 190 category....


Hi Siva,

Any idea why is that happening? Adelaide is not famous for work opportunities... at least not for IT professionals. So perhaps these people are from other occupations. Nevertheless, it surprises me that more people are moving to Adelaide on 190 than Sydney and Melbourne. :confused2:

Hope people get their silver and golden mails very soon. All the best guys!


----------



## Ramsp

sachinaussie said:


> Today, I'm informed by my agent that the invitataion has received.... See my signature for more details...
> Thanks everyone for your support during this period & good luck for those who are eagerly waiting...


Congts.....So are you going with 190 or wait for 189 as you submitted on June'15?


----------



## gjn

sachinaussie said:


> I also applied on 8th July with 55+5 points and still waiting....


hi sachin, 
me too applied on 8july. no invite yet. last week when i checked the status they said, this week will get the revert. yesterday again i checked the status, got mail today morning saying, some staff were on leave, so couldn't respond this week and they will revert this week. fingers crossed. what is your reference number. mine is 376**. i hv 65 points


----------



## teeshag

gjn said:


> hi sachin,
> me too applied on 8july. no invite yet. last week when i checked the status they said, this week will get the revert. yesterday again i checked the status, got mail today morning saying, some staff were on leave, so couldn't respond this week and they will revert this week. fingers crossed. what is your reference number. mine is 376**. i hv 65 points


Hi,

Did you call them or dropped a mail?


----------



## aminul112

sachinaussie said:


> Today, I'm informed by my agent that the invitataion has received.... See my signature for more details...
> Thanks everyone for your support during this period & good luck for those who are eagerly waiting...


Hi Sachin
Congratulations.
How many DIBP points you had with 5 points for 190?


----------



## sachinaussie

gjn said:


> hi sachin,
> me too applied on 8july. no invite yet. last week when i checked the status they said, this week will get the revert. yesterday again i checked the status, got mail today morning saying, some staff were on leave, so couldn't respond this week and they will revert this week. fingers crossed. what is your reference number. mine is 376**. i hv 65 points


I got the invitation today....


----------



## sachinaussie

aminul112 said:


> Hi Sachin
> Congratulations.
> How many DIBP points you had with 5 points for 190?


DIBP 55+5(ss)


----------



## sachinaussie

Ramsp said:


> Congts.....So are you going with 190 or wait for 189 as you submitted on June'15?


 It is 190...


----------



## kirpal

sachinaussie said:


> It is 190...


congratzzzz sachinlane:lane:lane::welcome::second:


----------



## Sameer1626

congrats buddy


----------



## rkukguy

Any system administrator (262113) who has got the invite recently?


----------



## gjn

teeshag said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you call them or dropped a mail?


sent mail


----------



## gjn

sachinaussie said:


> It is 190...


what is your reference number


----------



## rkukguy

Sameer1626 said:


> congrats buddy


Hi Sameer

I can see from your signature that you've got the pr visa already. Can you please tell if how do they calculate the visa start date and how soon do you have to fly to activate the visa?


----------



## Sameer1626

rkukguy said:


> Hi Sameer
> 
> I can see from your signature that you've got the pr visa already. Can you please tell if how do they calculate the visa start date and how soon do you have to fly to activate the visa?


Hi,

Visa start date is the date when you get the GRANT but IED (Initial entry date) is 1 year from the meds or pcc whichever is earlier.

All the best!!


----------



## sachinaussie

Can anyone please tell me what are the required medical reports for VISA application? All 4 tests are required?

1. Human Immunodeficiency Virus test (HIV)

2. Hepatitis B surface antigen blood test

3. Hepatitis C antibody blood test

4. Syphilis Test (VDRL or RPR)


----------



## manreetvirk

Sameer1626 said:


> congrats buddy


Hi Sameer.. What is your job code.


----------



## sivakumar s s

manreetvirk said:


> Hi Sameer.. What is your job code.


Its better not to disclose Job code once got the grant.

Reason you will understand once reached the OZ....

Even people will have different profile in LinkedIn......

To get a jobs in COLES/Woolies people had created a seperate LinkedIn profile.


Getting grant is love marriage..........

Real life starts after marriage.....:welcome:


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Everyone,

I have a quick query and would like an answer please..

When I am filling up the visa application at the immigration website there is a question that I am not sure how to answer
The question is : Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? Options are Yes/No

My query is that my mother is dependent on me who would not be included in this Visa Application. So If I select "Yes" as an answer to this questions and then enter the details of my mother, would I have to submit the PCC and medicals for my mother??
I heard someone saying on a forum that if you declare a dependent then you would have to submit the PCC for that person even if that person is not included in the visa application..

Guys, please clarify that..

Thanks


----------



## canchi_mohd

Hello All,

I have one query below.

When i am filling my VISA application in 4th page (Totally 17 pages) and clicking on the next button to proceed further i am getting a pop message (WARNING) and it directly going to the 6th page instead of 5th.

[Warning message says : Applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue: however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the dept in writing.]

I have written them to withdraw my previous application with the attached FORM 1446. And i got the reply which states as below:

_There is no current active application.

The online system is a dynamic system which generates questions based on the answers you have entered in the application.

Page 5 is not displaying because the information entered by you on pages 1-4 has been enough that the answers to the questions on page 5 are not required._

_The message you are seeing is the result of the system picking up on an administrative note in an old application.

I can confirm that there is no current unfinalised application on your account.

If you click on confirm you will be able to continue with your application._

Please let me know what should i do now. 

thanks
MC


----------



## gjn

Hi, 

i got invite today 8 51 am India time. applied on 8 July. 65 points. job code 291299. ref numb 376**. thank God


----------



## Ragul28

gjn said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got invite today 8 51 am India time. applied on 8 July. 65 points. job code 291299. ref numb 376**. thank God


Congrats on your invite.

But never heard about this job code :confused2:


----------



## gjn

Ragul28 said:


> Congrats on your invite.
> 
> But never heard about this job code :confused2:


its judicial and other legal professionals nec. assess by vettasses. in the sub category of legal officer.


----------



## manreetvirk

gjn said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got invite today 8 51 am India time. applied on 8 July. 65 points. job code 291299. ref numb 376**. thank God


Congrates


----------



## Ragul28

I got my invite today. I'm a civil engineer applied with 55+5 points.

Thanks everyone for your love & guidance.

Hopefully, i get enough support from here till i land in Adelaide. Moving on to visa application process now.


----------



## christine2039

Congratulations!!





Ragul28 said:


> I got my invite today. I'm a civil engineer applied with 55+5 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your love & guidance.
> 
> Hopefully, i get enough support from here till i land in Adelaide. Moving on to visa application process now.


----------



## CHANPREET

Ragul28 said:


> I got my invite today. I'm a civil engineer applied with 55+5 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your love & guidance.
> 
> Hopefully, i get enough support from here till i land in Adelaide. Moving on to visa application process now.


Congrats ragul.. Can you please share your reference number range with us


----------



## CHANPREET

Ragul28 said:


> I got my invite today. I'm a civil engineer applied with 55+5 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your love & guidance.
> 
> Hopefully, i get enough support from here till i land in Adelaide. Moving on to visa application process now.


Congrats ragul.. Can you please share your reference number range with us


----------



## Ragul28

CHANPREET said:


> Congrats ragul.. Can you please share your reference number range with us


GSM 376## 
Applied on 07-July-2015 (Check my signature  )


----------



## CHANPREET

Ragul28 said:


> GSM 376##
> Applied on 07-July-2015 (Check my signature  )


Thanks mate.. Actually can't c signatures on app.. That's why


----------



## aminul112

Ragul28 said:


> GSM 376##
> Applied on 07-July-2015 (Check my signature  )


Congratulations Ragul.


----------



## gjn

sushil.kamble11 said:


> than you very much that was very helpful


hi all,
but bank won't issue travel card without visa


----------



## gjn

teeshag said:


> Hi friend, you can only make payment through Credit Card, its mandate and mentioned on DIBP website too.


Are you sure payment through cc only?


----------



## varunkm1706

Ragul28 said:


> I got my invite today. I'm a civil engineer applied with 55+5 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your love & guidance.
> 
> Hopefully, i get enough support from here till i land in Adelaide. Moving on to visa application process now.


congratulations.....


----------



## teeshag

gjn said:


> Are you sure payment through cc only?


Yes its mandate...payment through CC.


----------



## rock2007

gjn said:


> hi all,
> but bank won't issue travel card without visa


Sushil hi,

I aplied for travel card at ICICI ank with just a copy of my passport. The bank is no way interested in your visa, as its has no legal/ obligatory impact on them. 

Using a tarvel card is sensible due to no surcharge & also limit available.


----------



## sivakumar s s

gjn said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got invite today 8 51 am India time. applied on 8 July. 65 points. job code 291299. ref numb 376**. thank God


Many hearty congrats mate

Won the :second: cup

One step ahead.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

teeshag said:


> Yes its mandate...payment through CC.


TRavel card is the best option....


CC will cost more than 10K inr


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ragul28 said:


> I got my invite today. I'm a civil engineer applied with 55+5 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your love & guidance.
> 
> Hopefully, i get enough support from here till i land in Adelaide. Moving on to visa application process now.


Congrats Ragul....

Won the silver :second: cup

Just only one step is there...


----------



## amyv

Icici bank issued me a travel card without visa and I paid the Visa fees also with it.

Is anyone aware of form 80. Is that applicable for SS? and if yes where can we get the form?


----------



## manreetvirk

amyv said:


> Icici bank issued me a travel card without visa and I paid the Visa fees also with it.
> 
> Is anyone aware of form 80. Is that applicable for SS? and if yes where can we get the form?


How much you loaded in your travel card and how much charged by DIBP in INR


----------



## valsanail

[email protected] said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a quick query and would like an answer please..
> 
> When I am filling up the visa application at the immigration website there is a question that I am not sure how to answer
> The question is : Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? Options are Yes/No
> 
> My query is that my mother is dependent on me who would not be included in this Visa Application. So If I select "Yes" as an answer to this questions and then enter the details of my mother, would I have to submit the PCC and medicals for my mother??
> I heard someone saying on a forum that if you declare a dependent then you would have to submit the PCC for that person even if that person is not included in the visa application..
> 
> Guys, please clarify that..
> 
> Thanks


Hi, if you mention someone as a non-migrating dependent, then you have to provide medicals and PCC.


----------



## M0N

Hi guys,

Need help with something thats bothering me..Would it matter if both me and my husband show PCC from different cities (of a same state). We have recently been transferred and my husband has done a PCC from the place we are currently located, whilst I have done mine from my former city, since all my address proof etc was of that city. Would it be a concern if we both have different cities in our PCC? My husband is the primary applicant.

Would be wonderful if you could assist on the above.

Many thanks,
MON


----------



## sivakumar s s

amyv said:


> Icici bank issued me a travel card without visa and I paid the Visa fees also with it.
> 
> Is anyone aware of form 80. Is that applicable for SS? and if yes where can we get the form?


Yes applicable


----------



## [email protected]

valsanail said:


> Hi, if you mention someone as a non-migrating dependent, then you have to provide medicals and PCC.


Hi Valsanail,

Thanks for your reply

Do you mean that we have to submit the PCC and medicals for a dependent even if that person is not included as a part of the VISA application?

In that case do you think I should not mention my mother as a dependent because she doesnt have a passport and I would not be able to submit the PCC for her

Thanks


----------



## kamy58

[email protected] said:


> Hi Valsanail,
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Do you mean that we have to submit the PCC and medicals for a dependent even if that person is not included as a part of the VISA application?
> 
> In that case do you think I should not mention my mother as a dependent because she doesnt have a passport and I would not be able to submit the PCC for her
> 
> Thanks


I don't think this was correctly answered, you have to provide PCC and medicals of those persons who are in your application to be considered for PR(Note-- No PCC for minors)


----------



## kamy58

amyv said:


> Icici bank issued me a travel card without visa and I paid the Visa fees also with it.
> 
> Is anyone aware of form 80. Is that applicable for SS? and if yes where can we get the form?


Yes, form 80 is for everyone. However, CO may or may not ask for it.
You can download all forms from below link

Forms


----------



## Dynaco

Hi,

If the dependent is not included in visa then whatis the need of PCC and medicals.

God forbid if some concern like TB comes in medical then visa of primary applicant be at risk? What are the other complications?


----------



## gjn

HI All,

I am in post partum period and would be difficult for me to get a travel card etc, Is it possible to pay via debit card, I am ok even though extra charges apply.

Also, What is Immiaccount. I can see apply button in Skill Select. I believe I need to click on that button only to apply.Do I need to create an account in ImmiAcc. I believe that is an old process.


----------



## valsanail

Dynaco said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the dependent is not included in visa then whatis the need of PCC and medicals.
> 
> God forbid if some concern like TB comes in medical then visa of primary applicant be at risk? What are the other complications?


Dear Dynaco, if some curious problem is diagnosed to one of the members (spouse, children) then visa will be refused even for primary applicant, even if they do not intend to migrate. This is as far as I am aware.


----------



## valsanail

Dear members please advise what am I supposed to do with this. I prepared the documents regarding financial capacity 3-4 months ago (bank account statement and property evaluation). Do I have to refresh those in order to apply for SA ss? Or may be one of those?


----------



## Dynaco

valsanail said:


> Dear Dynaco, if some curious problem is diagnosed to one of the members (spouse, children) then visa will be refused even for primary applicant, even if they do not intend to migrate. This is as far as I am aware.


It may not be this way. Because rejecting the single applicant's visa based on dependent's health makes no sense.

Has anyone got any other insight?


----------



## Ragul28

Can anyone explain me about the documents & forms need to be submitted for Visa Application along with PCC & Medicals ?

It's kind of confusing me.

I'm migrating alone without any dependents .


----------



## amyv

manreetvirk said:


> How much you loaded in your travel card and how much charged by DIBP in INR


Hi,
Loaded the travel card with 7300AUD and 7270 aud got deducted for the visa.


----------



## varunkm1706

gjn said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am in post partum period and would be difficult for me to get a travel card etc, Is it possible to pay via debit card, I am ok even though extra charges apply.
> 
> Also, What is Immiaccount. I can see apply button in Skill Select. I believe I need to click on that button only to apply.Do I need to create an account in ImmiAcc. I believe that is an old process.


hi...you need to pay through credit card ..as per me cant be done through debit card


----------



## manreetvirk

amyv said:


> Hi,
> Loaded the travel card with 7300AUD and 7270 aud got deducted for the visa.


for how many persons including you..


----------



## Frenzysu

Hi Siva and other experts,

While applying for visa, is it mandatory to declare financial capacity by providing proof's?


----------



## christine2039

Seniors, Need help! Front loading docs and need to upload form 47A for my dependent mother. Challenge is not sure its to be uploaded under what document type... 
Can anyone advise.

Thanks


----------



## teeshag

Frenzysu said:


> Hi Siva and other experts,
> 
> While applying for visa, is it mandatory to declare financial capacity by providing proof's?


No proof required, just the amount.


----------



## amyv

manreetvirk said:


> for how many persons including you..


2 adults and 2 kids


----------



## Ragul28

Friends, i'm trying to fulfill the application form in my Immi account.
I didn't upload any documents yet, but filled those 17 pages and it shows as ''Incomplete'',
I have not paid the visa fee yet.

Can anyone suggest me what i should do next ?


----------



## gjn

Ragul28 said:


> Friends, i'm trying to fulfill the application form in my Immi account.
> I didn't upload any documents yet, but filled those 17 pages and it shows as ''Incomplete'',
> I have not paid the visa fee yet.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me what i should do next ?


do we need to create immiacco. Can we start with clicking on link in skill select "apply for visa". also form 80 is required or not. if yes how to fill and upload it. please help.
Anna


----------



## Ragul28

gjn said:


> do we need to create immiacco. Can we start with clicking on link in skill select "apply for visa". also form 80 is required or not. if yes how to fill and upload it. please help.
> Anna


I'm not sure. I'm also confused about visa application process :confused2:
Some seniors should help us :juggle:


----------



## gjn

Ragul28 said:


> I'm not sure. I'm also confused about visa application process :confused2:
> Some seniors should help us :juggle:


Ragul , any threads for September visa applicant? i could see for may and july


----------



## Ragul28

gjn said:


> Ragul , any threads for September visa applicant? i could see for may and july


Check this thread.

I am just going through it ....
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...06-form-1393-electronic-application-form.html


----------



## sivakumar s s

Frenzysu said:


> Hi Siva and other experts,
> 
> While applying for visa, is it mandatory to declare financial capacity by providing proof's?


Not required mate....


----------



## valsanail

Dear Siva, please could you kindly help, will 3-4 months old financial capacity documents be sufficient for SA ss, or I must refresh those at notary office? I have banks statements and property evaluation. May be I should refresh the bank statement at least?


----------



## Dynaco

Dynaco said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the dependent is not included in visa then whatis the need of PCC and medicals.
> 
> God forbid if some concern like TB comes in medical then visa of primary applicant be at risk? What are the other complications?


Dear Siva,

Please share your views on above


----------



## sushil.kamble11

valsanail said:


> Dear Siva, please could you kindly help, will 3-4 months old financial capacity documents be sufficient for SA ss, or I must refresh those at notary office? I have banks statements and property evaluation. May be I should refresh the bank statement at least?


Financial evidence is not required until and unless they ask for it, which is very rare that they will ask for it. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## valsanail

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Financial evidence is not required until and unless they ask for it, which is very rare that they will ask for it.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


So you offer that I should not send them in advance? Please share your opinion on this. For example, they require 30-35K AUD for family of 3. I have evidence of 30K cash and property evaluation of 100K. What amount shall I mention in application that I am going to take to AU? For example if I am not sure I will sell the property - shall I declare my 30K cash or all the amount - 130K that I can show in documents?


----------



## Ragul28

Successfully completed my visa application (Form 1393 or whatever ) ...

Now I have to call my uncle in Australia to make the visa fee.


----------



## christopherterrence

Hi - quick question - how can one save when you pay from travel card, this is for a family of three

CT


----------



## sivakumar s s

valsanail said:


> Dear Siva, please could you kindly help, will 3-4 months old financial capacity documents be sufficient for SA ss, or I must refresh those at notary office? I have banks statements and property evaluation. May be I should refresh the bank statement at least?


Mate,

100% Iam sure and confident, there is no need to show fund evidence for SA SS.

Only one commit letter is needed in that we have to mentioned around 35K AUD funds I will bring to SA to meet the financial requirements for Initial settling.

Other states like QLD, NT asks to show evidence, but SA

Cheers
Be happy if you need commitment letter copy, please PM me.

Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ragul28 said:


> Successfully completed my visa application (Form 1393 or whatever ) ...
> 
> Now I have to call my uncle in Australia to make the visa fee.


Lucky to have Good uncle....


----------



## manreetvirk

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate,
> 
> 100% Iam sure and confident, there is no need to show fund evidence for SA SS.
> 
> Only one commit letter is needed in that we have to mentioned around 35K AUD funds I will bring to SA to meet the financial requirements for Initial settling.
> 
> Other states like QLD, NT asks to show evidence, but SA
> 
> Cheers
> Be happy if you need commitment letter copy, please PM me.
> 
> Siva



Hi Siva

My all experience is in cash but submitted all the required documents..is it could be a problem in visa grant.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dynaco said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> Please share your views on above



Dear Dynaco,

Why it is needed means, In future once you stayed in OZ for 2 years you are eligible to sponsor your relations....

More over, Medicals is very expensive here...... 

Nothing is free here, being a PR or Citizen, one can get treatment from hospital through Medicare facitlities. There is a limit for that, if it exceeds we need to pay rest of the amount during the financial year.

They want to people to migrate with Good skills and health.

Hope soon your problems solve
My prayers for you and your family dear.

Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

christopherterrence said:


> Hi - quick question - how can one save when you pay from travel card, this is for a family of three
> 
> CT



Using travel/forex/prepaid cards : Visa fees + 1.08 Surcharge

Incase of credit card: Visa fees + 1.08 Surcharge+ conversion fee + cess + bank charges 3.5% + difference if any in US dollar conversion...

So will be extra 10-12 %


----------



## manreetvirk

Hi Siva

My all experience is in cash but submitted all the required documents..is it could be a problem in visa grant.


----------



## sivakumar s s

manreetvirk said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> My all experience is in cash but submitted all the required documents..is it could be a problem in visa grant.


Not getting you mate


----------



## manreetvirk

sivakumar s s said:


> Not getting you mate


I have received state sponsorship of SA. Ready to file Visa but feeling tensed because all my work experience is in cash and from jan 2015 i am getting my salary via cheque. I am still working at the same place from last five years. But as I am working on cash so I have my employer have no records of mine. All the required document like salary certificate that I am getting My salary in cash, he issued me. and i also submitted in Acs and state sponsorship. I crossed two levels and little bit in tnsn for final stage because most of people says that cash salary could be a major issue. Please guide me.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate,
> 
> 100% Iam sure and confident, there is no need to show fund evidence for SA SS.
> 
> Only one commit letter is needed in that we have to mentioned around 35K AUD funds I will bring to SA to meet the financial requirements for Initial settling.
> 
> Other states like QLD, NT asks to show evidence, but SA
> 
> Cheers
> Be happy if you need commitment letter copy, please PM me.
> 
> Siva


It's right said by siva that no evidence is required to show funds. 

Just wanted to know siva , if someone show that he has 28000aud while filing for SA ss. Then is it mandatory that he brings in that much money to aus while entering Australia. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynaco

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Dynaco,
> 
> Why it is needed means, In future once you stayed in OZ for 2 years you are eligible to sponsor your relations....
> 
> More over, Medicals is very expensive here......
> 
> Nothing is free here, being a PR or Citizen, one can get treatment from hospital through Medicare facitlities. There is a limit for that, if it exceeds we need to pay rest of the amount during the financial year.
> 
> They want to people to migrate with Good skills and health.
> 
> Hope soon your problems solve
> My prayers for you and your family dear.
> 
> Thanks a lot Siva,
> 
> But my question was
> 
> If someone is applying alone, and some problem like TB comes in dependent's medicals.(not included in visa application)
> Will SA reject the single applicant's visa (on grounds of TB of dependent).
> 
> Your answer will be of great help


----------



## kaju

Dynaco said:


> sivakumar s s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Dynaco,
> 
> Why it is needed means, In future once you stayed in OZ for 2 years you are eligible to sponsor your relations....
> 
> More over, Medicals is very expensive here......
> 
> Nothing is free here, being a PR or Citizen, one can get treatment from hospital through Medicare facitlities. There is a limit for that, if it exceeds we need to pay rest of the amount during the financial year.
> 
> They want to people to migrate with Good skills and health.
> 
> Hope soon your problems solve
> My prayers for you and your family dear.
> 
> Thanks a lot Siva,
> 
> But my question was
> 
> If someone is applying alone, and some problem like TB comes in dependent's medicals.(not included in visa application)
> Will SA reject the single applicant's visa (on grounds of TB of dependent).
> 
> Your answer will be of great help
> 
> 
> 
> Your information regarding Medicare for essential health services through a public hospital, is incorrect. There is no limit to free services at public hospitals.
> 
> Many well-off people don't have private health insurance, many do. Medicare won't cover some things like elective surgery and if you want faster services for non-urgent surgery and the choice of specialists and a private room, etc, you will have serious charges to pay, so then Private insurance can be very worthwhile. Then again, if you're healthy you may just decide to rely on Medicare, as it will always cover you for serious emergencies, for free. (Although admittedly, if you're working, you subsidise Medicare to the tune of 2% of your taxable income each year with the Medicare Levy, calculated with your taxes, so in that sense, it's not free).
> 
> Have a look here, and at the links therein: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-google-page-ranking-failure.html#post8218418
Click to expand...


----------



## aminul112

Dear Friends,
Today i have received South Australia state sponsorship, with Visa invitation.

I am very happy.

Job category Software Engineering.
Total points 60+5 = 65

Applied on 13th July.
Thanks everyone for cheering others.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sushil.kamble11 said:


> It's right said by siva that no evidence is required to show funds.
> 
> Just wanted to know siva , if someone show that he has 28000aud while filing for SA ss. Then is it mandatory that he brings in that much money to aus while entering Australia.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Not needed dear at any stage.....


Only to mention it in the commitment letter, not even to show proof.


----------



## AliAU

aminul112 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Today i have received South Australia state sponsorship, with Visa invitation.
> 
> I am very happy.
> 
> Job category Software Engineering.
> Total points 60+5 = 65
> 
> Applied on 13th July.
> Thanks everyone for cheering others.


Congratulations!! Good luck with the next step! I can't even imagine what it must feel like to receive that email! 
I applied on the 19/07 so fingers crossed I hear soon too! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dynaco said:


> sivakumar s s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Dynaco,
> 
> Why it is needed means, In future once you stayed in OZ for 2 years you are eligible to sponsor your relations....
> 
> More over, Medicals is very expensive here......
> 
> Nothing is free here, being a PR or Citizen, one can get treatment from hospital through Medicare facitlities. There is a limit for that, if it exceeds we need to pay rest of the amount during the financial year.
> 
> They want to people to migrate with Good skills and health.
> 
> Hope soon your problems solve
> My prayers for you and your family dear.
> 
> Thanks a lot Siva,
> 
> But my question was
> 
> If someone is applying alone, and some problem like TB comes in dependent's medicals.(not included in visa application)
> Will SA reject the single applicant's visa (on grounds of TB of dependent).
> 
> Your answer will be of great help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA immigration role is to only approve State sponsorship...
> 
> VISA process is done by DIBP.
> 
> DIBP will asks for medical clearance for the dependents, Until that time visa will not granted for all applicants....
> 
> Dont worry they will not reject the application unless until there is any fraudulent documents or unable to satisfy EOI points.....
> 
> Cheers Mate
> Siva
Click to expand...


----------



## sivakumar s s

manreetvirk said:


> I have received state sponsorship of SA. Ready to file Visa but feeling tensed because all my work experience is in cash and from jan 2015 i am getting my salary via cheque. I am still working at the same place from last five years. But as I am working on cash so I have my employer have no records of mine. All the required document like salary certificate that I am getting My salary in cash, he issued me. and i also submitted in Acs and state sponsorship. I crossed two levels and little bit in tnsn for final stage because most of people says that cash salary could be a major issue. Please guide me.


Do you have any Tax documents like ITR-V or form-16 .

So dont worry, Hope you have Payslips...

Submit four payslips for each quarter in every year to make your case stronger to prove financial stuff in your employment.


If any issue PM me.....
all the best
Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mate,

your information is quite useful and you covered length and breadth of the Medicare facilities.

Good to see those information, it is really helpful.

I didnt mentioned any thing about public hospitals. Medicare is free in public hospitals and in some GP's.

Else we need to pay the GAP amount. For example to visit a GP it costs 130$, in that medicare covers only 49$ rest have to pay from the pocket.
But there are some GPs accept bulk billing where there is no GAP so using medicare card no need to pay anything.

In case of any serious ailments, Public hospitals will provide world class treatments at free cost. But medicare have some limits in each financial year some emergencies are excluded.

My intention is to explain why DIBP is looking for healthy immigrants.....

So my information is correct regarding Medicare. 



kaju said:


> Dynaco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your information regarding Medicare for essential health services through a public hospital, is incorrect. There is no limit to free services at public hospitals.
> 
> Many well-off people don't have private health insurance, many do. Medicare won't cover some things like elective surgery and if you want faster services for non-urgent surgery and the choice of specialists and a private room, etc, you will have serious charges to pay, so then Private insurance can be very worthwhile. Then again, if you're healthy you may just decide to rely on Medicare, as it will always cover you for serious emergencies, for free. (Although admittedly, if you're working, you subsidise Medicare to the tune of 2% of your taxable income each year with the Medicare Levy, calculated with your taxes, so in that sense, it's not free).
> 
> Have a look here, and at the links therein: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-google-page-ranking-failure.html#post8218418
Click to expand...


----------



## ameen.ahsan

Hello mates, just found this forum. Thumbs up for you guys. 

I have applied for SA nomination "Network Administrator" application lodged for 489 on 17th Aug. It's under the low availability now. What are the chances?


----------



## kaju

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate,
> 
> your information is quite useful and you covered length and breadth of the Medicare facilities.
> 
> Good to see those information, it is really helpful.
> 
> I didnt mentioned any thing about public hospitals. Medicare is free in public hospitals and in some GP's.
> 
> Else we need to pay the GAP amount. For example to visit a GP it costs 130$, in that medicare covers only 49$ rest have to pay from the pocket.
> But there are some GPs accept bulk billing where there is no GAP so using medicare card no need to pay anything.
> 
> In case of any serious ailments, Public hospitals will provide world class treatments at free cost. But medicare have some limits in each financial year some emergencies are excluded.
> 
> My intention is to explain why DIBP is looking for healthy immigrants.....
> 
> So my information is correct regarding Medicare.



Not quite.  What you said was "Nothing is free here, being a PR or Citizen, one can get treatment from hospital through Medicare facitlities. There is a limit for that, if it exceeds we need to pay rest of the amount during the financial year."

There is no limit to free usage of Medicare in a public hospital for emergencies. If you have to go 1 time a year, or 100 times a year, it will still be free, assuming you choose to be admitted as a public patient.

Your statement regarding gap payments and bulk-billing is indeed accurate. 

However, as you say - "They want to people to migrate with Good skills and health", That is entirely correct. 

Australia doesn't want to have to pay high medical costs for those who have not contributed via the Australian Tax system, especially if they are likely to be a big ongoing drain on medical facilities. That support can't be denied to anyone once they are resident in Australia, so that is why medicals are required before visas can be granted - to try to ensure identification of any such issues (as well as ensuring there are no communicable diseases, and the public's health is not at risk, of course).

Given that generally, we're not talking about senior citizens, I'd hope that most people migrating to Australia, even with their families, (most GP will bulk-bill for children's appointments) would be unlikely to need very regular Doctor's visits - it should hopefully be unlikely for most to be a major cost for them, even if they went to a GP every couple of months!


----------



## Dynaco

sivakumar s s said:


> Dynaco said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA immigration role is to only approve State sponsorship...
> 
> VISA process is done by DIBP.
> 
> DIBP will asks for medical clearance for the dependents, Until that time visa will not granted for all applicants....
> 
> Dont worry they will not reject the application unless until there is any fraudulent documents or unable to satisfy EOI points.....
> 
> Cheers Mate
> Siva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton Siva!
Click to expand...


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Just updated my signature


----------



## Jagmohan40

To take my dad as depended along with me following points are shared by my agent....friends please share your feedback


You need to show same address for your father staying with you.

2.*******He should be 100% dependent on you , no brother , no sister , no spouse, single parent totally dependent on you.

3.*******He has to give IELTS or PTE or you need to pay AUD$ 4885, so that once they go there they will conduct the English Speaking classes for your Fatherin this fees.


----------



## valsanail

He is right, though you can see all the requirements regarding dependents under the visa category on the website.


----------



## AliAU

Got the silver email this morning!! ☺&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56878; such an emotional roller coaster! I'm still in shock! 
Good luck to everyone still waiting... It's so tough but you will get there! And one day soon we can cause Aus our home!!


----------



## chatchathu

sivakumar s s said:


> Not needed dear at any stage.....
> 
> 
> Only to mention it in the commitment letter, not even to show proof.


Siva, what do you mean by the commitment letter. Sorry I haven't applied for the SA SS yet. Awaiting Skills assessment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## manreetvirk

AliAU said:


> Got the silver email this morning!! ☺���� such an emotional roller coaster! I'm still in shock!
> Good luck to everyone still waiting... It's so tough but you will get there! And one day soon we can cause Aus our home!!


Congratulation..


----------



## usmann.alii

AliAU said:


> Got the silver email this morning!! ☺���� such an emotional roller coaster! I'm still in shock!
> Good luck to everyone still waiting... It's so tough but you will get there! And one day soon we can cause Aus our home!!


Congratulations dear,

What was the total duration between EOi submission and invitation ?

Thanks


----------



## AliAU

8 weeks, 5 days... It honestly get like forever


----------



## amyv

Hi, 
Today went for our PCC in Bombay and Wanted to know if anyone faced a similar situation. 
We recently moved from Bangalore to Bombay just 2 months back. My husband's passport has the Bangalore address and my passport has my Chennai ( parents) address. 
So we were told at the passport office to go to the police station to get the clearance from them and come back and collect the certificate from the passport office.
Anyone aware of what happens next and how long this can take? 

Also what are the medical examination charges like? 

Regs
Amy


----------



## aminul112

AliAU said:


> 8 weeks, 5 days... It honestly get like forever


Dont worry, you will get it, chances are very high.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Just updated my signature


Now looks vibrant....

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

Jagmohan40 said:


> To take my dad as depended along with me following points are shared by my agent....friends please share your feedback
> 
> 
> You need to show same address for your father staying with you.
> 
> 2.*******He should be 100% dependent on you , no brother , no sister , no spouse, single parent totally dependent on you.
> 
> 3.*******He has to give IELTS or PTE or you need to pay AUD$ 4885, so that once they go there they will conduct the English Speaking classes for your Fatherin this fees.




*100 Percent perfect answer by your agent*


----------



## sivakumar s s

AliAU said:


> Got the silver email this morning!! ☺���� such an emotional roller coaster! I'm still in shock!
> Good luck to everyone still waiting... It's so tough but you will get there! And one day soon we can cause Aus our home!!


Many hearty congrats won the :second:

Next :first: golden mail


----------



## sivakumar s s

chatchathu said:


> Siva, what do you mean by the commitment letter. Sorry I haven't applied for the SA SS yet. Awaiting Skills assessment. Thanks in advance.



Commitment letter is our interest in the SA state and we will help to improve their economy by staying initial 2 years in that state. 

Also we need to mention that we will bring around 35K AUD for initial settlement in the unknown world.

*However no fund evidence is required unlike QLD, NT*


----------



## sivakumar s s

amyv said:


> Hi,
> Today went for our PCC in Bombay and Wanted to know if anyone faced a similar situation.
> We recently moved from Bangalore to Bombay just 2 months back. My husband's passport has the Bangalore address and my passport has my Chennai ( parents) address.
> So we were told at the passport office to go to the police station to get the clearance from them and come back and collect the certificate from the passport office.
> Anyone aware of what happens next and how long this can take?
> 
> Also what are the medical examination charges like?
> 
> Regs
> Amy



Have you submitted your PCC application and fees there. If so its common,
They will do police verification and will give pcc later, approximately it takes 15-20 days.

Once done, you will get a message from PSK to come and collect PCC on a particular day.
All the best

REgarding Medicals fees for 2 adults +2 kids around 14-15k Inr.


----------



## amyv

sivakumar s s said:


> Have you submitted your PCC application and fees there. If so its common,
> They will do police verification and will give pcc later, approximately it takes 15-20 days.
> 
> Once done, you will get a message from PSK to come and collect PCC on a particular day.
> All the best
> 
> REgarding Medicals fees for 2 adults +2 kids around 14-15k Inr.


Yes Siva, paid online for the PCC and given them our documents also. So the Mumbai police verify with the cops in Bangalore and Chennai? Sigh hope it won't take longer than 15-20 days. This wait seems endless. 

Thanks a lot for your revert Siva.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

amyv said:


> Yes Siva, paid online for the PCC and given them our documents also. So the Mumbai police verify with the cops in Bangalore and Chennai? Sigh hope it won't take longer than 15-20 days. This wait seems endless.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your revert Siva.


Just a heads up police station work on their own pace. So I would recommend if you can speak to your local police station and inform them about your visa application ( in a polite manner). Mumbai police is really helpful if you politely explain them they will try to work faster as they can. Kind of like a follow up

Just from my past experience that when I applied for my PCC it took me more then the required time but for my wife it was done in 10-12 days. 

But its just my view at the end they 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## amyv

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Just a heads up police station work on their own pace. So I would recommend if you can speak to your local police station and inform them about your visa application ( in a polite manner). Mumbai police is really helpful if you politely explain them they will try to work faster as they can. Kind of like a follow up
> 
> Just from my past experience that when I applied for my PCC it took me more then the required time but for my wife it was done in 10-12 days.
> 
> But its just my view at the end they
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot sushil. Going to the police station tomm. Fingers crossed they are helpful.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

amyv said:


> Thanks a lot sushil. Going to the police station tomm. Fingers crossed they are helpful.


Your welcome mate. Just keep a follow up, just enough which won't annoy them. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Guys need some help

I want to prepare an affidavit to declare my previous employment, as I don't have sufficient documents to prove it. The only thing remaining with me regards to my previous employment is the pay slips (which are a bit blurry too). 

Can someone guide me with any sort of format for the same. 

Any help would be appreciable. Thanks 


Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## valsanail

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Guys need some help
> 
> I want to prepare an affidavit to declare my previous employment, as I don't have sufficient documents to prove it. The only thing remaining with me regards to my previous employment is the pay slips (which are a bit blurry too).
> 
> Can someone guide me with any sort of format for the same.
> 
> Any help would be appreciable. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Dear friend and other members, please advice if I have payslips and reference letters, will these be sufficient or I need to obtain tax return documents also?


----------



## AusBoundZA

Hi All,

I'm starting the process of State Sponsorship application for South Australia and need some advice or tips on what to write in the commitment/interest letter. Any advice or examples would be much appreciated.

Kind Regards

S


----------



## aminul112

Which state?
For South Australia, you dont need to write. But when you fillup it has very small space to write reasons.


----------



## dannyduke

I am about to make a move to Adelaide soon, but is quite worried about South Australia's unemployment rate, which is quite disturbing, already reached 8.1% in September, highest in Australia and looks like can still go up with the mining companies axing jobs.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Just a heads up police station work on their own pace. So I would recommend if you can speak to your local police station and inform them about your visa application ( in a polite manner). Mumbai police is really helpful if you politely explain them they will try to work faster as they can. Kind of like a follow up
> 
> Just from my past experience that when I applied for my PCC it took me more then the required time but for my wife it was done in 10-12 days.
> 
> But its just my view at the end they
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


100% true buddy


----------



## sivakumar s s

valsanail said:


> Dear friend and other members, please advice if I have payslips and reference letters, will these be sufficient or I need to obtain tax return documents also?


Tax docs is high priority
if not
then Payslip each quarter per year

both not

Then bank statements showing the credit details.


The main purpose is to make the case strong for your paid employment in all your EOI claimed experience period.

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

AusBoundZA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm starting the process of State Sponsorship application for South Australia and need some advice or tips on what to write in the commitment/interest letter. Any advice or examples would be much appreciated.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> S


Please PM me, I will send my commitment letter


----------



## sivakumar s s

aminul112 said:


> Which state?
> For South Australia, you dont need to write. But when you fillup it has very small space to write reasons.


We need to fillup but if u submit commitment letter, your case will be stronger and quicker.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dannyduke said:


> I am about to make a move to Adelaide soon, but is quite worried about South Australia's unemployment rate, which is quite disturbing, already reached 8.1% in September, highest in Australia and looks like can still go up with the mining companies axing jobs.


To scare buddy,

Job, take its own sweet time, stay positive and with positive people

All the best
Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Guys need some help
> 
> I want to prepare an affidavit to declare my previous employment, as I don't have sufficient documents to prove it. The only thing remaining with me regards to my previous employment is the pay slips (which are a bit blurry too).
> 
> Can someone guide me with any sort of format for the same.
> 
> Any help would be appreciable. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


PM me I will share it


----------



## chatchathu

Ragul28, nice to see a Sri Lankan on this. Hardly see


----------



## hannahng

Hi everyone,

I am confused with the requirement below when preparing the commitment letter:

1.1.3 If you are onshore, you may be required to provide evidence of South Australian residence and that your employment has primarily been in South Australia. -> is it compulsory to provide your evidence of employment? I has just graduated and hvn't got a job 

Can anyone share experience with this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## auziexpat

Dear friends
I had to quit from my work and am really concerned about the job verification. Do they do job verification for all applicants or they do it for a low percentage as my agent told. please advise as stress is killing me.
SA SS Applied: 06-July- 2015 Received: 18-Aug-2015
Visa Applied: 07-Sept-2015


----------



## valsanail

sivakumar s s said:


> Tax docs is high priority
> if not
> then Payslip each quarter per year
> 
> both not
> 
> Then bank statements showing the credit details.
> 
> 
> The main purpose is to make the case strong for your paid employment in all your EOI claimed experience period.
> 
> Cheers


Dear Siva, I have the documents from the finance departments of both my companies regarding my salary, reference letters from both CEO-s and bank account statement for the last job, as the bank account from the first job had been closed 2 years ago coz I left it. Do you think I can require the first bank to withdraw my card history from archive? Many people from my country tell that the tax service refuses to issue any document and they say "tell your accountant to bring your salary document here and we will put a stamp on it". Do you have such problem in India? I just want to understand if I really have to obtain tax docs even if I have those listed above. Need your advice.


----------



## sivakumar s s

auziexpat said:


> Dear friends
> I had to quit from my work and am really concerned about the job verification. Do they do job verification for all applicants or they do it for a low percentage as my agent told. please advise as stress is killing me.
> SA SS Applied: 06-July- 2015 Received: 18-Aug-2015
> Visa Applied: 07-Sept-2015



Sir 100% you can quit your job, no issues in that, Point is that your EOI must be satisfied with correct points.

Means at the time of your invite, you should be in that job. 
Even while applying visa, I mentioned last date in the current company as the date before Iam filling it.


Cheers
Go ahead


----------



## sivakumar s s

valsanail said:


> Dear Siva, I have the documents from the finance departments of both my companies regarding my salary, reference letters from both CEO-s and bank account statement for the last job, as the bank account from the first job had been closed 2 years ago coz I left it. Do you think I can require the first bank to withdraw my card history from archive? Many people from my country tell that the tax service refuses to issue any document and they say "tell your accountant to bring your salary document here and we will put a stamp on it". Do you have such problem in India? I just want to understand if I really have to obtain tax docs even if I have those listed above. Need your advice.


No worries Valsanil,

If have the salary slips/ salary certificate or any tax docs it could make your case stronger, Its not mandatory....

As you are attaching other employment docs, its Okay......

Cool....


----------



## LookingSouth

Is there any way to track the UK PCC application. I applied on Sept 5. Am aware of their SLA but if any help in this regard is appreciated.


----------



## Ragul28

Made my Visa fee today.
Now i should be with loading the relevant documents.

I claimed my points of 60 as follows.
1. Age -30
2. Degree - 15
3.English-10
4. State Nomination-5

Can anyone advise me whether i need to submit documents to support my work experience. I didn't claim any points for work experience even though i have more than 3 years experience.

Also please tell me for which documents should be submitted as Certified copy ?

Next step is to complete Medicals & PCC.


----------



## CHANPREET

Ragul28 said:


> Made my Visa fee today.
> Now i should be with loading the relevant documents.
> 
> I claimed my points of 60 as follows.
> 1. Age -30
> 2. Degree - 15
> 3.English-10
> 4. State Nomination-5
> 
> Can anyone advise me whether i need to submit documents to support my work experience. I didn't claim any points for work experience even though i have more than 3 years experience.
> 
> Also please tell me for which documents should be submitted as Certified copy ?
> 
> Next step is to complete Medicals & PCC.


Congrats ragul..all the best


----------



## mleena

Hi all

Please confirm... Whether under 489 visa... I can't work and live in adelaide 
DO adelaide is considered as metropolitan CITY and is not allowed to live in adelaide under 489 visa. 

Please help 

Milan


----------



## valsanail

mleena said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please confirm... Whether under 489 visa... I can't work and live in adelaide
> DO adelaide is considered as metropolitan CITY and is not allowed to live in adelaide under 489 visa.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Milan


Mleena, for SA ant NT there are no restrictions to live in major cities


----------



## chatchathu

Ragul28 said:


> Made my Visa fee today.
> Now i should be with loading the relevant documents.
> 
> I claimed my points of 60 as follows.
> 1. Age -30
> 2. Degree - 15
> 3.English-10
> 4. State Nomination-5
> 
> Can anyone advise me whether i need to submit documents to support my work experience. I didn't claim any points for work experience even though i have more than 3 years experience.
> 
> Also please tell me for which documents should be submitted as Certified copy ?
> 
> Next step is to complete Medicals & PCC.


Congrats buddy.


----------



## rajatsharma22

Hi Everyone !

I've been told that for applying visa (in SA - subclass - 190) for my spouse, I need to either submit her Degree Certificate and a letter from the University stating that Medium of Instruction should be in English OR she needs to give IELTS / PTE / TOEFL test scoring a minimum of 4.5 (and equivalent).
Although my spouse has studied in English medium, but since she's from a small town she is not comfortable in giving the English test.
Can someone help me with the format that is required from the University on the medium of instruction?
Also, is there any other option apart from the ones mentioned above? 

I'd be grateful if someone could help.


----------



## varunkm1706

rajatsharma22 said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> I've been told that for applying visa (in SA - subclass - 190) for my spouse, I need to either submit her Degree Certificate and a letter from the University stating that Medium of Instruction should be in English OR she needs to give IELTS / PTE / TOEFL test scoring a minimum of 4.5 (and equivalent).
> Although my spouse has studied in English medium, but since she's from a small town she is not comfortable in giving the English test.
> Can someone help me with the format that is required from the University on the medium of instruction?
> Also, is there any other option apart from the ones mentioned above?
> 
> I'd be grateful if someone could help.


Send me your e mail ID on PM 
I will share the format which you need to get from her college on their letter heaf


----------



## sivakumar s s

Yes mate,

PM me I will send the documents check list....

all the best



Ragul28 said:


> Made my Visa fee today.
> Now i should be with loading the relevant documents.
> 
> I claimed my points of 60 as follows.
> 1. Age -30
> 2. Degree - 15
> 3.English-10
> 4. State Nomination-5
> 
> Can anyone advise me whether i need to submit documents to support my work experience. I didn't claim any points for work experience even though i have more than 3 years experience.
> 
> Also please tell me for which documents should be submitted as Certified copy ?
> 
> Next step is to complete Medicals & PCC.


----------



## manreetvirk

I got state sponsorship..Now i want to start the process of DIBP. Could I apply PCC in advance before starting the visa process and if yes than is there any expiry date of PCC.


----------



## teeshag

manreetvirk said:


> I got state sponsorship..Now i want to start the process of DIBP. Could I apply PCC in advance before starting the visa process and if yes than is there any expiry date of PCC.


Yes, you can get your PCC done. This valid for 1 year from the date of issue.


----------



## teeshag

auziexpat said:


> Dear friends
> I had to quit from my work and am really concerned about the job verification. Do they do job verification for all applicants or they do it for a low percentage as my agent told. please advise as stress is killing me.
> SA SS Applied: 06-July- 2015 Received: 18-Aug-2015
> Visa Applied: 07-Sept-2015


Hi, probability is quite low that they will do Job verification. Although they have called up few people in forum for job verification.

So, if you have given all relevant supporting docs, then there is no issue in changing your job.


----------



## teeshag

mleena said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please confirm... Whether under 489 visa... I can't work and live in adelaide
> DO adelaide is considered as metropolitan CITY and is not allowed to live in adelaide under 489 visa.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Milan


Hi,

Under 489 you can live and work in Adelaide.


----------



## manreetvirk

teeshag said:


> Yes, you can get your PCC done. This valid for 1 year from the date of issue.


Thank you Teeshag.


----------



## sivakumar s s

manreetvirk said:


> I got state sponsorship..Now i want to start the process of DIBP. Could I apply PCC in advance before starting the visa process and if yes than is there any expiry date of PCC.



Mate,

If you wanna move AUS then you can do it now......

But one thing that the IED is based on the OLDEST date of your PCC or medicals....

So if you do after VISa application, your Initial entry date get extended....


----------



## aminul112

Hi Shiva,

I took reference letter for my current job in March 2015. After that I have got ACS result with 4.5 years job experience.

Last week i have received visa invitation with 5 years job experience, as my job experience is filled up 5 years.

I can easily get an employment certificate fron same job, tax certificat, bank statement etc.

But it maybe difficult to get Reference letter with today's date.


What will happen if i cant submit reference letter with today's date? But i can gather all other documents.


----------



## agiri

Hi 

I applied for SA state sponsorship visa under subclass 489.I am the main applicant and my husband 
is the secondary applicant. My husband wants to study in Melbourne for one year.Will he be able to study in Melbourne for one year once we get the 4 year visa or he has to apply for student visa or so?If he can study what's the procedure involved?
Thanks


----------



## LeoOutback

Guys,

I've just got my invite. Software Engineer 261313, GSM 381**.

Applied July 20th.


----------



## aminul112

LeoOutback said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've just got my invite. Software Engineer 261313, GSM 381**.
> 
> Applied July 20th.


Congratulations.
What is your total DIBP points including 5 points for state sponsorship?


----------



## CHANPREET

LeoOutback said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've just got my invite. Software Engineer 261313, GSM 381**.
> 
> Applied July 20th.


Hey congrats.. And all the best for further process..


----------



## manreetvirk

LeoOutback said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've just got my invite. Software Engineer 261313, GSM 381**.
> 
> Applied July 20th.


Congratulation...


----------



## manreetvirk

Please anybody guide me in detail which mode of payment is cheaper to pay visa fee..


----------



## sushil.kamble11

manreetvirk said:


> Please anybody guide me in detail which mode of payment is cheaper to pay visa fee..


Best is via Icici bank travel card. But make sure u load at least $100 extra 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Best is via Icici bank travel card. But make sure u load at least $100 extra
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


We are two adult person. Is $100 sufficient or I need to load more.


----------



## sivakumar s s

aminul112 said:


> Hi Shiva,
> 
> I took reference letter for my current job in March 2015. After that I have got ACS result with 4.5 years job experience.
> 
> Last week i have received visa invitation with 5 years job experience, as my job experience is filled up 5 years.
> 
> I can easily get an employment certificate fron same job, tax certificat, bank statement etc.
> 
> But it maybe difficult to get Reference letter with today's date.
> 
> 
> What will happen if i cant submit reference letter with today's date? But i can gather all other documents.



Reference letter what you used during the ACS time can be used.
Last six months payslips, and tax docs will support your employment. 

Cool


----------



## sushil.kamble11

manreetvirk said:


> We are two adult person. Is $100 sufficient or I need to load more.


Just load $5500 , DIBP will deduct $5458.32

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## mnshpdhyy31

hi guys, 

I seek your urgent help. My student visa is expiring on 30th September 2015.

I wish to apply for 190 Visa for SA state sponsorship.

1. My experience is not assessed by Engineers Australia as i didnt apply for it. However, it is required for SA state sponsorship. In the EOI application, if I list my experience then should I select it as 'not relevant' as I donot wish to claim points for it?

2. If I apply for EOI for 190 Visa, what is the current processing time to get SA State Sponsorship ?

3. I can only wait around till the 30th of September for getting this invitation as my current student visa will expire. What options do I have in order to be on shore and wait for the invitation to apply for visa after EOI submission? 

Thanks and regards


----------



## valsanail

Has someone noticed that SA made changes to High Points applications requirements? Instead of 80 Points now they require 85 Points. When did this change take place? So those who wanted to apply with 80 Points now have to apply for 489 in order to reach 85 Points. Looks like very few people apply under this category, but quota is being reached.


----------



## CHANPREET

valsanail said:


> Has someone noticed that SA made changes to High Points applications requirements? Instead of 80 Points now they require 85 Points. When did this change take place? So those who wanted to apply with 80 Points now have to apply for 489 in order to reach 85 Points. Looks like very few people apply under this category, but quota is being reached.


It's been a fortnight or so they changed this rule


----------



## aminul112

mnshpdhyy31 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I seek your urgent help. My student visa is expiring on 30th September 2015.
> 
> I wish to apply for 190 Visa for SA state sponsorship.
> 
> 1. My experience is not assessed by Engineers Australia as i didnt apply for it. However, it is required for SA state sponsorship. In the EOI application, if I list my experience then should I select it as 'not relevant' as I donot wish to claim points for it?
> 
> 2. If I apply for EOI for 190 Visa, what is the current processing time to get SA State Sponsorship ?
> 
> 3. I can only wait around till the 30th of September for getting this invitation as my current student visa will expire. What options do I have in order to be on shore and wait for the invitation to apply for visa after EOI submission?
> 
> Thanks and regards


1. 'Non relevent' is correct if you donot claim points.

2. 190 processing time is 8 weeks. In my case it took around 10 weeks. But some people got invitation in 3 weeks only. Maybe less applicants or high availability of their job categories.

3. Some expart like Siva may help you on this.


----------



## CHANPREET

Hi guys after lots of wait I have finally received ' the silver mail' finally got the invite.. Thanks for supporting guys 
Nomination applied on 24th July 
Reference number 384**
Occupation 133312 wholesaler 
Points 55+5


----------



## manreetvirk

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys after lots of wait I have finally received ' the silver mail' finally got the invite.. Thanks for supporting guys
> Nomination applied on 24th July
> Reference number 384**
> Occupation 133312 wholesaler
> Points 55+5


Congratulations..


----------



## aminul112

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys after lots of wait I have finally received ' the silver mail' finally got the invite.. Thanks for supporting guys
> Nomination applied on 24th July
> Reference number 384**
> Occupation 133312 wholesaler
> Points 55+5


Congratulations.. good luck for next steps.


----------



## christine2039

Congratulations!!



CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys after lots of wait I have finally received ' the silver mail' finally got the invite.. Thanks for supporting guys
> Nomination applied on 24th July
> Reference number 384**
> Occupation 133312 wholesaler
> Points 55+5


----------



## mnshpdhyy31

aminul112 said:


> 1. 'Non relevent' is correct if you donot claim points.
> 
> 2. 190 processing time is 8 weeks. In my case it took around 10 weeks. But some people got invitation in 3 weeks only. Maybe less applicants or high availability of their job categories.
> 
> 3. Some expart like Siva may help you on this.


thanks mate for your kind reply.
just want to know one more thing. My degree got assessed as Engineering Technologist (233914). How can i know about available state sponsored quota in this job category? i can only see that it comes under supplementary skilled list of sa.


----------



## varunkm1706

mnshpdhyy31 said:


> thanks mate for your kind reply.
> just want to know one more thing. My degree got assessed as Engineering Technologist (233914). How can i know about available state sponsored quota in this job category? i can only see that it comes under supplementary skilled list of sa.


visit anzscosearchdotcom.........you can find your occupation status in all states


----------



## Frenzysu

Hi Siva and other experts,

I had one question- My agent has filled up the Visa application and for the question " are there any other dependent persons not migrating", he has chosen No as the option.

My question is - Is it mandatory to choose yes or is it ok if i chose No


----------



## teeshag

Dear friends,

Finally its a GRANT!


----------



## sushil.kamble11

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


Congrats mate. How long did you wait after the submission ?

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## teeshag

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Congrats mate. How long did you wait after the submission ?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Direct Grant in 49 days


----------



## sushil.kamble11

teeshag said:


> Direct Grant in 49 days


All the best for your future journey 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


Congratulation..


----------



## padmakarrao

Frenzysu said:


> Hi Siva and other experts, I had one question- My agent has filled up the Visa application and for the question " are there any other dependent persons not migrating", he has chosen No as the option. My question is - Is it mandatory to choose yes or is it ok if i chose No


Hi, your agent is correct. Saying you have dependants staying back, would mean they also will have to complete the medicals etc. plus it might delay your case. I am assuming in this case they are parents and not your wife or kids.


----------



## varunkm1706

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


congratulations.....


----------



## M0N

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


Congratulations Teeshag! Such wonderful news! Can imagine how elated you must be! All the very best for your future journey..

Wanted to check with you if you uploaded your PCC, Medicals and Form 80 before the CO was assigned.. Or did you wait to hear from them?? Cause 49 days is quite commendable!

Once again, congrats and wish you loads of luck on your new innings!


----------



## christine2039

Congratulations !!!





teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


----------



## teeshag

M0N said:


> Congratulations Teeshag! Such wonderful news! Can imagine how elated you must be! All the very best for your future journey..
> 
> Wanted to check with you if you uploaded your PCC, Medicals and Form 80 before the CO was assigned.. Or did you wait to hear from them?? Cause 49 days is quite commendable!
> 
> Once again, congrats and wish you loads of luck on your new innings!


Thank you mate,

Yes we did uploaded everything before CO asked. Need not to wait for CO assign, and this also fast forwards your case.

All the best friend!


----------



## M0N

teeshag said:


> Thank you mate,
> 
> Yes we did uploaded everything before CO asked. Need not to wait for CO assign, and this also fast forwards your case.
> 
> All the best friend!


Yup I agree.. My agent suggested we neednt fill up Form 80 unless the CO specifically asks for it..hence was wondering if its a compulsion??

anyways, was jus looking at ur signature and looks like u got everything going for you in just 2 months! That's a milestone in itself! Congratulations once again!!


----------



## amyv

Hi,
I'm applying under 190 visa, which form am I supposed to be filling? Form 80 or form 1221. Bit confused.


----------



## teeshag

M0N said:


> Yup I agree.. My agent suggested we neednt fill up Form 80 unless the CO specifically asks for it..hence was wondering if its a compulsion??
> 
> anyways, was jus looking at ur signature and looks like u got everything going for you in just 2 months! That's a milestone in itself! Congratulations once again!!


No, you shuld fill and submit Form 80. Its mandate, CO will ask u.


----------



## teeshag

amyv said:


> Hi,
> I'm applying under 190 visa, which form am I supposed to be filling? Form 80 or form 1221. Bit confused.


Form 80


----------



## sivakumar s s

Frenzysu said:


> Hi Siva and other experts,
> 
> I had one question- My agent has filled up the Visa application and for the question " are there any other dependent persons not migrating", he has chosen No as the option.
> 
> My question is - Is it mandatory to choose yes or is it ok if i chose No



100% he is correct, not to include any ones apart from your spouse and kids for safer side.

If mentioned as yes then for them also need to carryout medicals and pcc.


----------



## sivakumar s s

*

My dear friends, 

Iam very much glad to inform you all that this my 2000th post.

I wish to continue my support in this forum in near future as well though have very less time here in OZ.

I understand that Iam not that active before 1000th post, I am keep on supporting members in the PM.

Thank you all for your support and wishes.

Cheers
Best Regards
Siva

*


----------



## sivakumar s s

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


Many hearty congrats :first: won the golden cup


----------



## sivakumar s s

M0N said:


> Yup I agree.. My agent suggested we neednt fill up Form 80 unless the CO specifically asks for it..hence was wondering if its a compulsion??
> 
> anyways, was jus looking at ur signature and looks like u got everything going for you in just 2 months! That's a milestone in itself! Congratulations once again!!




Dear

Please fill form 80 and upload it asap..... to get direct grant....

Me in 41 days and my swaroop in adelaide bound gang got in 29 days all because of form 80 and proper arrangements of documents.

Wish you the same to get grant ASAP.

Cheers
Siva :cheer2:


----------



## M0N

teeshag said:


> No, you shuld fill and submit Form 80. Its mandate, CO will ask u.


Okay wil do, thanks a bunch.. Keep us posted on your OZ experience


----------



## M0N

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> Please fill form 80 and upload it asap..... to get direct grant....
> 
> Me in 41 days and my swaroop in adelaide bound gang got in 29 days all because of form 80 and proper arrangements of documents.
> 
> Wish you the same to get grant ASAP.
> 
> Cheers
> Siva :cheer2:


Wow 41 and 29 days! Fantastic! Yup, sure thing, will send it across asap.. Thanks a ton, and congrats on your 2000+ posts!! Appreciate all the assistance to newbies like us


----------



## chatchathu

Siva, thanks for your 2000+ posts. Those are important for all of us. Such a wonderful voluntary service! Good luck with everything dear.


----------



## gjn

teeshag said:


> Direct Grant in 49 days
> 
> Direct grant means, you front loaded all documents including pcc and medicals? did you submit form 80 for you and form 1221 for dependents.


----------



## gjn

teeshag said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally its a GRANT!


congrats dear..

Anna


----------



## gjn

sivakumar s s said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Iam very much glad to inform you all that this my 2000th post.
> 
> I wish to continue my support in this forum in near future as well though have very less time here in OZ.
> 
> I understand that Iam not that active before 1000th post, I am keep on supporting members in the PM.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and wishes.
> 
> Cheers
> Best Regards
> Siva


congrats and thanks for your support siva.

I got invite on sep 14 and we submitted all documents including form 80 for me as im a primary applicant and form 1221 for my husband.

I need a help. I have got all documents . But while uploading I did a mistake, i hope its ok and i hope its a small mistake.

please help.

while uploading documents, i selected category as work experience evidence. overseas, document, and sub category as pay slip etc. All submitted in that category. later i saw a category called evidence of current employment. all documents except two payslip i submitted in the category of work exp overseas. is this a problem. im not claiming points for my experience. also, i hv one one job.

one more issue, while submitting my husband's documents, his previous job's offer letter submitted in the current employment evidence category.

these are the two mistaks i did. is thos category a big problem?


----------



## Aus Dream

Hearty Wishes S-I-V-A, you are an inspiration for the future immigrants to help each other, Guddooss to COntinuee .... Cheers Mate .....


----------



## Frenzysu

Congrats on you 2000th post. You have been extremely helpful all this while.


----------



## desideep

CO assigned today, asking for form 80.

I had told my agent that we should upload it already. But he said that it would not be required. I was wondering if I had already filled it would it have been a grant email in my mail box today.. lol


----------



## Pushpinder13

Dear All,

I am in the process of submitting my visa application and need your help with few queries -

1. I have completed all 17 pages in the immiaccount application, but have not yet submitted the same. I wanted to know when will I be asked to upload supporting documents and when will the visa fees need to be paid ?

2. Do I need to upload documents within any specific time limit ? Like 1 week or so ?

3. While filing Form 80, There is a section which asks for previous 10 years of international travel. For me its Ok. However, my wife works with Air India and has travelled abroad several times in last 10 years. I am not sure how would the details need to be filled up in her case.


Please suggest.

Regards,
Pushpinder


----------



## gjn

Hi all,

please help...

I got invite on sep 14 and we submitted all documents including form 80 for me as im a primary applicant and form 1221 for my husband.

I need a help. I have got all documents . But while uploading I did a mistake, i hope its ok and i hope its a small mistake.

please help.

while uploading documents, i selected category as work experience evidence. overseas, document, and sub category as pay slip etc. All submitted in that category. later i saw a category called evidence of current employment. all documents except two payslip i submitted in the category of work exp overseas. is this a problem. im not claiming points for my experience. also, i hv one one job.

one more issue, while submitting my husband's documents, his previous job's offer letter submitted in the current employment evidence category.

these are the two mistaks i did. is thos category a big problem?[/QUOTE]


----------



## sivakumar s s

gjn said:


> congrats and thanks for your support siva.
> 
> I got invite on sep 14 and we submitted all documents including form 80 for me as im a primary applicant and form 1221 for my husband.
> 
> I need a help. I have got all documents . But while uploading I did a mistake, i hope its ok and i hope its a small mistake.
> 
> please help.
> 
> while uploading documents, i selected category as work experience evidence. overseas, document, and sub category as pay slip etc. All submitted in that category. later i saw a category called evidence of current employment. all documents except two payslip i submitted in the category of work exp overseas. is this a problem. im not claiming points for my experience. also, i hv one one job.
> 
> one more issue, while submitting my husband's documents, his previous job's offer letter submitted in the current employment evidence category.
> 
> these are the two mistaks i did. is thos category a big problem?


Hope so not big problem as you think..... 

No worries small thing.. Cool

As your not claiming any points for your hubby. no worries......


----------



## scindia

Kudos Sivakumar s s for your helping nature...

carry on mate .. even silent readers like me praise ur worthiness while reading your replies


----------



## gjn

sivakumar s s said:


> Hope so not big problem as you think.....
> 
> No worries small thing.. Cool
> 
> As your not claiming any points for your hubby. no worries......


Hi Siva,

yes im claiming points of husband. all relevant documents submitted. only mistake is previous employment offer letter put in current employment category.


----------



## gjn

Hi, 

i have only one employment. for all documents i selected work experience evidence, overseas, category. But for my two pay slips, the category I selected is current employment evidence.

is this a problem?


----------



## Dynaco

Hello Everyone,

I have got the invite on 3september. 2 november is my deadline to accept.

The process my agent suggesting is: 

1. Accept and upload all related documents till 15oct and pay the visa fee.
2. After that get a appointment for pcc and medicals (it has to be taken within 28 days of deadline)

I am in need of more time as my wife was detected with TB last month. It will be beneficial if I can buy more time.
Please suggest.


----------



## harmeet_gr

Pushpinder13 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am in the process of submitting my visa application and need your help with few queries -
> 
> 1. I have completed all 17 pages in the immiaccount application, but have not yet submitted the same. I wanted to know when will I be asked to upload supporting documents and when will the visa fees need to be paid ?
> 
> 2. Do I need to upload documents within any specific time limit ? Like 1 week or so ?
> 
> 3. While filing Form 80, There is a section which asks for previous 10 years of international travel. For me its Ok. However, my wife works with Air India and has travelled abroad several times in last 10 years. I am not sure how would the details need to be filled up in her case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Pushpinder


Hi Pushpinder

1)When you complete the seventeen pages form after that you have to pay the visa fees then your application is lodged after that uploading of documents start.

2)You have approximately one Month time after lodgement to upload all your Documents before co is assigned in your case.Co is assigned approximately after one month.

3)I think in that case not sure as per my knowledge may be you consult some senior members you should mention the details of your wife in employment column that she worked in Air india and duration of employment and mention the countries she visited and job profile.I think if she stayed in a country for more than one day or so depends upon nature of job.


----------



## Ragul28

I'm going to do my medicals tomorrow... Also applying for PCC.
Most of my documents are certified as true copy....

I think CO would be assigned in 3 weeks or more...

But i believe, it's ok to do my medicals with the HAP ID !

Any suggestions friends ?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Are we suppose to submit the colour scan copies or notarised copied to DIBP 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## aminul112

Hello Friends,

I have paid Visa Fee for me and my wife. The application status is shown as "Lodged".

Now I am going to upload required documents. I have following questions.

1. I can not see anywhere about "Form 80". Is it mandatory? what is your recommendation regarding "form 80" ?

2. I am primary applicant. I can see another form called "Form_1221" for my wife's recommended document list. Why only my wife needs "Form 1221", why not me?


BR
Aminul


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

Hi,

I have submitted the application paying the visa fees, but the status is showing as Application received and not as LODGED.

Is this fine. Please let me know.

thanks
MD.


----------



## sumi81

Ragul28 said:


> I'm going to do my medicals tomorrow... Also applying for PCC.
> Most of my documents are certified as true copy....
> 
> I think CO would be assigned in 3 weeks or more...
> 
> But i believe, it's ok to do my medicals with the HAP ID !
> 
> Any suggestions friends ?


Hi there..it is absolutely fine. You need HAP ID for medicals.


----------



## Ragul28

To whom PCC should be addressed to ?

''Case Officer, Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australian Government'' ??


----------



## aminul112

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted the application paying the visa fees, but the status is showing as Application received and not as LODGED.
> 
> Is this fine. Please let me know.
> 
> thanks
> MD.


I think in EOI, you can see status as lodged.


----------



## Som

gjn said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have only one employment. for all documents i selected work experience evidence, overseas, category. But for my two pay slips, the category I selected is current employment evidence.
> 
> is this a problem?


This should not be a problem. If you are too worried about the category, you can always upload the payslips again under the relevant category, if asked for it.

My Example : For my wife I ended up submitting form 80 under different heads and only after I verified the uploaded document list I realized I had uploaded it thrice under 3 different categories.  (Of course by mistake and I was in an experimental mode! :eyebrows


----------



## chatchathu

Ragul28 said:


> To whom PCC should be addressed to ?
> 
> ''Case Officer, Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australian Government'' ??


I have the same question to ask.


----------



## Ragul28

chatchathu said:


> I have the same question to ask.


Have u completed the medical bro ?

How long will it take to get the PCC ? 
Hv u mentioned all the places u lived in SriLanka ? :confused2:


----------



## gjn

Hi som, thks.

did co asked for any clarifications? wen u upload it in different category


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Ragul28 said:


> Have u completed the medical bro ?
> 
> How long will it take to get the PCC ?
> Hv u mentioned all the places u lived in SriLanka ? :confused2:


PCC might take up to 4-6 weeks or can even be issued the same day. It's totally up to your passport office and your local police station.

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ragul28 said:


> To whom PCC should be addressed to ?
> 
> ''Case Officer, Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australian Government'' ??


No need to address anyone.

It is a certificate:

stating you dont have any adverse information, your name, passport number & purpose to travel Commonwealth of Australia.


----------



## sivakumar s s

aminul112 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have paid Visa Fee for me and my wife. The application status is shown as "Lodged".
> 
> Now I am going to upload required documents. I have following questions.
> 
> 1. I can not see anywhere about "Form 80". Is it mandatory? what is your recommendation regarding "form 80" ?
> 
> 2. I am primary applicant. I can see another form called "Form_1221" for my wife's recommended document list. Why only my wife needs "Form 1221", why not me?
> 
> 
> BR
> Aminul


1. Though its not mandatory, 90 % chances that CO may ask it. So to get direct grant its better to fill and upload it.

2. They provided only option not mandatory for Form 1221.
your wife also need to fill and upload form 80 and not form 1221(It is a shorter information/Additional information.) If Co asks they only 1221.


----------



## Som

gjn said:


> Hi som, thks.
> 
> did co asked for any clarifications? wen u upload it in different category


Hi no clarifications asked. It was just processed.


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



aminul112 said:


> I think in EOI, you can see status as lodged.


Thanks Aminul for your prompt reply. But when i checked in EOI, the status still shows as INVITED.

Will it take time to change the status after visa payment. (Visa Payment completed last week).

thanks
MD.


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys, how long on average does SA SS takes?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, how long on average does SA SS takes?


6 to 8 weeks. But normally it comes early

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## CHANPREET

andreyx108b said:


> Guys, how long on average does SA SS takes?


Results are coming in 8th week only


----------



## andreyx108b

CHANPREET said:


> Results are coming in 8th week only


 thank you guys dats quite quick!!


----------



## Sgamba

Hi guys, I've a question.

I submitted my EOI as general accountant with 65 points on early august for subclass 189.

I was thinking to apply also for visa 190 with SS SA. Do you know whether there is chance to get an invite from SA in that category??

Thanks


----------



## Anibal Ryan

Hi guys, I applied for SA SS on 11th august through an agent. My agent didtnt gave me a reference no. Wen can I expect an invitation. Is there anyone else with the same timeline.


----------



## aminul112

canchi_mohd said:


> Thanks Aminul for your prompt reply. But when i checked in EOI, the status still shows as INVITED.
> 
> Will it take time to change the status after visa payment. (Visa Payment completed last week).
> 
> thanks
> MD.


Hi MD

In my case I dont know when status was chaged. However, on the next day of Application payment, I saw status as Lodged.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Anibal Ryan said:


> Hi guys, I applied for SA SS on 11th august through an agent. My agent didtnt gave me a reference no. Wen can I expect an invitation. Is there anyone else with the same timeline.


You can expect sometime next week. If you don't receive it by next week , you can email them. They are very helpful if you email them as well. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Anibal Ryan

Thanks sushil , I really hope to get the invitation next week.


----------



## gjn

Som said:


> Hi no clarifications asked. It was just processed.


thks som for the reply


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Anibal Ryan said:


> Thanks sushil , I really hope to get the invitation next week.


I am sure if you fit in the criteria you should definitely get it, just be patient.

Get your other documents in place by the time. Like your PCC, your required documents scanned and ready to go.


----------



## gjn

hi, any thread for September 190 visa applicants


----------



## chatchathu

Ragul28 said:


> Have u completed the medical bro ?
> 
> How long will it take to get the PCC ?
> Hv u mentioned all the places u lived in SriLanka ? :confused2:


No nothing I have completed. Yes. you have to mention all the places you lived in SL.


----------



## Ragul28

chatchathu said:


> No nothing I have completed. Yes. you have to mention all the places you lived in SL.


I did my PCC yesterday.
I only mentioned my birthplace which i live , as i didn't hv any temporary residences in the past. I went university & work outstations, but still visited home at least a month.
I think you need to mention those places, if you lived continuously in a place and have any written documents to support.

Most of us , who applied yesterday only noted their long-term residence since birth only.
If you mention more places, it will increase the time to issue the PCC as the same form would be sent to each local police-stations & you need to personally co-ordinate with each Police stations personally to expedite the process


----------



## LookingSouth

*UK PCC Query*

Hello Boarders,

After the invite for SA, I filed for UK PCC for both myself and my wife (on 5th Sept). My wife's PCC has been received. However, I am still waiting for my PCC. I emailed the customer support group of ACRO. I am told that my PCC was dispatched on 15th Sept  and it cannot be tracked. Please advise how to handle this. Should I go for a additional copy by paying the fees or should wait for few more days. 

P.S. My Visa Application was done on 9th Sept.


----------



## andreyx108b

LookingSouth said:


> Hello Boarders, After the invite for SA, I filed for UK PCC for both myself and my wife (on 5th Sept). My wife's PCC has been received. However, I am still waiting for my PCC. I emailed the customer support group of ACRO. I am told that my PCC was dispatched on 15th Sept  and it cannot be tracked. Please advise how to handle this. Should I go for a additional copy by paying the fees or should wait for few more days. P.S. My Visa Application was done on 9th Sept.


When did you receive you wife's pcc?


----------



## LookingSouth

I received it about a week back.


----------



## andreyx108b

LookingSouth said:


> I received it about a week back.


I would order mew one, as normally tgey may arrive few days apart, but not a week. This is very unusual.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

andreyx108b said:


> When did you receive you wife's pcc?


UK PCC is normally fast. If they say that the courier is non traceable then its not correct.

I would suggest write them an email on [email protected]

I had applied for PCC twice and both times it was very quick. Maximum it will take will be 20-25 days for other country beside UK. 

Another important thing is that if you feel that the courier is misplaced then please go for a duplicate immediately because post October royal mail will be flooded due to Christmas and there might be a unnecessary delay. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## goldy

*hi*

I did apply for assessment for same 133311 i am self employed. so is it valid??


----------



## muhammad islam

Ragul28 said:


> I did my PCC yesterday.
> I only mentioned my birthplace which i live , as i didn't hv any temporary residences in the past. I went university & work outstations, but still visited home at least a month.
> I think you need to mention those places, if you lived continuously in a place and have any written documents to support.
> 
> Most of us , who applied yesterday only noted their long-term residence since birth only.
> If you mention more places, it will increase the time to issue the PCC as the same form would be sent to each local police-stations & you need to personally co-ordinate with each Police stations personally to expedite the process


hi ragul,,,

kindly let me know the procedure of medicals ,,,means how to direct the doctor to diac. or we need to take some documents from diac to get medicals done before the co ask


----------



## manreetvirk

muhammad islam said:


> hi ragul,,,
> 
> kindly let me know the procedure of medicals ,,,means how to direct the doctor to diac. or we need to take some documents from diac to get medicals done before the co ask



I also have same question..


----------



## mcmemam

Hello guys, how long does it take for the CO to be assigned?; the latest average time


----------



## Ragul28

muhammad islam said:


> hi ragul,,,
> 
> kindly let me know the procedure of medicals ,,,means how to direct the doctor to diac. or we need to take some documents from diac to get medicals done before the co ask


You can check the authorized panel physicians in skillselect.
Book an appointment with them & bring ur referral letter generated in immi account.

Doctor will diagnose u & do necessary tests and other things...
He/She will update ur medical outcome directly through e-medicals.


----------



## mcmemam

Ragul28 said:


> You can check the authorized panel physicians in skillselect. Book an appointment with them & bring ur referral letter generated in immi account. Doctor will diagnose u & do necessary tests and other things... He/She will update ur medical outcome directly through e-medicals.


Is that the invitation letter? I am asking because I submitted through an agent and don't have access to my immi account?
And if no. Please tell me how to do the medical rests before the CO assigned.


----------



## Ragul28

mcmemam said:


> Is that the invitation letter? I am asking because I submitted through an agent and don't have access to my immi account?
> And if no. Please tell me how to do the medical rests before the CO assigned.


Not invitation letter.
You could see the referral letter if you click on medicals in Immi account.
You should ask your agent regarding this.....with referral letter you could do the medicals before CO is assigned


----------



## dannyduke

Hi, anyone know what the latest application date that get the nomination? Have they reached August yet? I have applied on 15th August, and my 8th week will reach next week, but there is no correspondence from them yet


I think this thread should be for those who is waiting for SA nomination. For those who have receive nomination and is lodging 190 visa, please post in this thread instead:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...689-190-visa-aug-2015-onwards-applicants.html


----------



## rj_India

*Visa Grant*

Hello Members, 

Got my Grant Mail !!! Happy 

Thanks
Ramavtar Jangra

Skills Assessment (Positive) : July 2014
IELTS (GT) - 7 : January 2015
SA Nomination Applied : February 2015
SA Nomination Received : March 2015
Visa Fee Paid : April 29, 2015
Document Loaded : May 2015
Case Officer Assigned : June 2015
PCC Applied & Medicals Done : Aug 16, 2015
Health Undertaking : Sept 21, 2015
Visa Grant : Sept 28, 2015
Flying to Adelaide : Nov 14, 2015


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many hearty congratulation buddy

Won the golden cup :first:

Cheers
Siva

Enjoy the golden moments



rj_India said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Got my Grant Mail !!! Happy
> 
> Thanks
> Ramavtar Jangra
> 
> Skills Assessment (Positive) : July 2014
> IELTS (GT) - 7 : January 2015
> SA Nomination Applied : February 2015
> SA Nomination Received : March 2015
> Visa Fee Paid : April 29, 2015
> Document Loaded : May 2015
> Case Officer Assigned : June 2015
> PCC Applied & Medicals Done : Aug 16, 2015
> Health Undertaking : Sept 21, 2015
> Visa Grant : Sept 28, 2015
> Flying to Adelaide : Nov 14, 2015


----------



## mcmemam

mcmemam said:


> Is that the invitation letter? I am asking because I submitted through an agent and don't have access to my immi account? And if no. Please tell me how to do the medical rests before the CO assigned.


Thanks a lot for the clarification.


----------



## punprash

Hi Everyone,

Any Oracle DBA or Software Tester applying for SA SS ?

and what are the job prospects for both occupation.

Thanks


----------



## Ragul28

Any invitations received today guys ? 

Meanwhile i'm waiting for my CO


----------



## sivakumar s s

punprash said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any Oracle DBA or Software Tester applying for SA SS ?
> 
> and what are the job prospects for both occupation.
> 
> Thanks


Both are available.. But it takes own sweet time to get job here...


----------



## Ragul28

My Immi account says as follow 

Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

But still there is a section ''Health, Evidence of'' unattended ;
Do i have to upload any documents for that ? Bit confused.


----------



## odraodra

Dear all,

I currently have a predicament and I wonder if anyone can share some much needed information.

On September 25 I received the silver email for SA (EOI July 30th).
At this moment, we are expecting our first child with an ETA (lol) late january, it is my understanding the "invitation" for SA is only valid 60 days from invitation date.

Therefore, I am thinking we should wait until day 55 before lodging our application given that we want to avoid any issues with our CO.

Also, we are awaiting the PCC for USA and Mexico given that we apply for them ahead of time.

Finally, our medicals will be performed once our child is born, but I wonder if we should both wait for the medicals or can 1 person go ahead and submit their medical while await for the second applicant.

Just comments will be much appreciated


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ragul28 said:


> My Immi account says as follow
> 
> Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> But still there is a section ''Health, Evidence of'' unattended ;
> Do i have to upload any documents for that ? Bit confused.


Your medicals is done...

Ignore the other message


----------



## sivakumar s s

odraodra said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I currently have a predicament and I wonder if anyone can share some much needed information.
> 
> On September 25 I received the silver email for SA (EOI July 30th).
> At this moment, we are expecting our first child with an ETA (lol) late january, it is my understanding the "invitation" for SA is only valid 60 days from invitation date.
> 
> Therefore, I am thinking we should wait until day 55 before lodging our application given that we want to avoid any issues with our CO.
> 
> Also, we are awaiting the PCC for USA and Mexico given that we apply for them ahead of time.
> 
> Finally, our medicals will be performed once our child is born, but I wonder if we should both wait for the medicals or can 1 person go ahead and submit their medical while await for the second applicant.
> 
> Just comments will be much appreciated




Wait until last week before Invite get expires, then apply visa, pay fees and Upload your available docs. 

Inform the CO/DIBP about your new born..... and ask them to delay the visa grant.


All the best


----------



## odraodra

Sivarkumar,

Thank you


----------



## akram

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since they have picked your file so you may get the result by next week for sure......
> The total no of years will not impact anything if you got the positive outcome of your skills......
> Prior refusal will also not impact you....
> 
> I hope you have given a strong reason to SA while filling the SS application......
> 
> All the very best mate!!


Hi dear,
I am proceeding my case myself and now want to submit EOI and SS for SA with (55+5=60 )points. Here you have mentioned "a strong reason to SA while filling the SS application......" . So please an you guide me about this point that how I should prepare this point to put for successful SS. My occupation is 263113.
Thanks


----------



## M0N

rj_India said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Got my Grant Mail !!! Happy
> 
> Thanks
> Ramavtar Jangra
> 
> Skills Assessment (Positive) : July 2014
> IELTS (GT) - 7 : January 2015
> SA Nomination Applied : February 2015
> SA Nomination Received : March 2015
> Visa Fee Paid : April 29, 2015
> Document Loaded : May 2015
> Case Officer Assigned : June 2015
> PCC Applied & Medicals Done : Aug 16, 2015
> Health Undertaking : Sept 21, 2015
> Visa Grant : Sept 28, 2015
> Flying to Adelaide : Nov 14, 2015


Fantastic Ramavtar! Many congratulations and all the best on ur move!

Just saw your signature and noticed you applied for an health undertaking.. could you please shed some light on what it is and if it is compulsory to provide? Also can it be done before a CO is allocated??

Wish you loads of luck on ur new journey..

Best wishes, 
Mon


----------



## Girish.B

I am still waiting for the CO to get assigned, its been more that a month now not sure whats going on. i have all the documents uploaded except for Singapore PCC..


----------



## Girish.B

Does any one have compiled a list of things to do as soon as they arrive in SA-Adelaide..like registering for medical etc also i heard there is need to get a tax number before starting to search for a job. If someone has the list please post it so that it will be useful for everyone.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Girish.B said:


> Does any one have compiled a list of things to do as soon as they arrive in SA-Adelaide..like registering for medical etc also i heard there is need to get a tax number before starting to search for a job. If someone has the list please post it so that it will be useful for everyone.


1.Bank account activation(open it from overseas once u got visa)
2.Medicare
3.House search
4. Centrelink if you have family here
5. TFN
6.Job search
7. Car search (optional)


----------



## FrozenAh

akram said:


> Hi dear,
> I am proceeding my case myself and now want to submit EOI and SS for SA with (55+5=60 )points. Here you have mentioned "a strong reason to SA while filling the SS application......" . So please an you guide me about this point that how I should prepare this point to put for successful SS. My occupation is 263113.
> Thanks


Yup definitely would like to know this myself, anyone??


----------



## Girish.B

sivakumar s s said:


> 1.Bank account activation(open it from overseas once u got visa)
> 2.Medicare
> 3.House search
> 4. Centrelink if you have family here
> 5. TFN
> 6.Job search
> 7. Car search (optional)


Thanks a Ton mate this is really helpfull....


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi, if any of the recently migrated SA immigrants, can share your job search experience, which would be helpful for all the new entrants.


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Siva, 

can i know, if you have applied your PR through any consultancy or you did though your self.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> can i know, if you have applied your PR through any consultancy or you did though your self.


I processed through Y-Axis. They are good but bit slow. For documentation, doucment verification/audit, guidance they did their job fantastic.

I found our Expat forum is more active & helpful than other agents.

I could have save some money if I know about the forum before paying the Consultancy fees.


----------



## Aus Dream

Good to know that, so are they assisted you in job search also ?


----------



## rj_India

M0N said:


> Fantastic Ramavtar! Many congratulations and all the best on ur move!
> 
> Just saw your signature and noticed you applied for an health undertaking.. could you please shed some light on what it is and if it is compulsory to provide? Also can it be done before a CO is allocated??
> 
> Wish you loads of luck on ur new journey..
> 
> Best wishes,
> Mon


Hi Mon

Health Undertaking is only after Case officer request you to go for it. 

In my case there was some issue (they saw scar in Xray, and I had to go for TB test for 8 weeks) but later found everything Ok; so They had requested me to submit Health Undertaking (generally means I have to go for another medical post landing.

Thanks


----------



## shakil97

Hi, My assessment has been done as code: 233311: ELECTRICAL ENGINEER. Now i need state sponsorship from SA. But it is showing special condition apply. Could anybody help me regarding the availability of sponsorship in this job code. By when it may be available?


----------



## FrozenAh

I read somewhere that you could directly apply for state sponsorship (South Australia) but when I visited SA webaite it said to submit EOI. Can anyone shed light on this matter can we apply directly for SA state sponsorship orwe need to submit EOI for that?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

shakil97 said:


> Hi, My assessment has been done as code: 233311: ELECTRICAL ENGINEER. Now i need state sponsorship from SA. But it is showing special condition apply. Could anybody help me regarding the availability of sponsorship in this job code. By when it may be available?


If its special conditions then you would need to wait the new list come out, maybe next July. 

Currently Melbourne , Perth and NSW is sponsoring try for that. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil.kamble11

rj_India said:


> Hi Mon
> 
> Health Undertaking is only after Case officer request you to go for it.
> 
> In my case there was some issue (they saw scar in Xray, and I had to go for TB test for 8 weeks) but later found everything Ok; so They had requested me to submit Health Undertaking (generally means I have to go for another medical post landing.
> 
> Thanks


I have applied through an agent and my agent have uploaded all the documents including my form 80,PCC and meds before CO is assigned. He says it makes CO's life easier and helps getting direct grant 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## akram

FrozenAh said:


> I read somewhere that you could directly apply for state sponsorship (South Australia) but when I visited SA webaite it said to submit EOI. Can anyone shed light on this matter can we apply directly for SA state sponsorship orwe need to submit EOI for that?


You can apply but first submit eoi coz eoi id is needed to apply for ss. SA says that they send mail to you if u nominate SA in ur eoi with in two days but if u donot wait for two days u can apply for SA SS through making account at website.

Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator


----------



## FrozenAh

How much time is given to apply. after you have been invited to apply for visa?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

FrozenAh said:


> How much time is given to apply. after you have been invited to apply for visa?


You would need to apply within 60 days

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharadtewari

chow123 said:


> If try 189 I need to take ielts again to get band 8 for all categories.
> May I know whether I sit for general paper is fine? My previous ielts academic 8/7/7/7 and cpa skill assessment passed.


Go for PTE A, you will get closer to the desired results. Better than IELTS and faster too. My advice, do try it once.
I got one band above my IELTS score on PTE A n qualifies for SA SS :second:


----------



## M0N

rj_India said:


> Hi Mon
> 
> Health Undertaking is only after Case officer request you to go for it.
> 
> In my case there was some issue (they saw scar in Xray, and I had to go for TB test for 8 weeks) but later found everything Ok; so They had requested me to submit Health Undertaking (generally means I have to go for another medical post landing.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, glad to know everything worked well in your favour  All the very best for your lane:


----------



## Happy006

Hi guys , did anyone get invitation today?


----------



## Piyali24

*Sa ss*

Hi Everyone, we just received our grant today for SA SS. We applied on 17th August with 85 points. It is a direct grant.


----------



## Happy006

Congrats!!!


----------



## amyv

Piyali24 said:


> Hi Everyone, we just received our grant today for SA SS. We applied on 17th August with 85 points. It is a direct grant.


Congrats. Super news. When did the co get assigned for you?


----------



## Piyali24

*Sa ss*



amyv said:


> Congrats. Super news. When did the co get assigned for you?


It was a direct grant. Agent last night informed about the decision. We had uploaded everything along with the application and Medical was done 2 weeks back.


----------



## christine2039

Congratulations!!



Piyali24 said:


> Hi Everyone, we just received our grant today for SA SS. We applied on 17th August with 85 points. It is a direct grant.


----------



## varunkm1706

Piyali24 said:


> Hi Everyone, we just received our grant today for SA SS. We applied on 17th August with 85 points. It is a direct grant.


congratulations......


----------



## amyv

Hi,
I've uploaded all the required documents including form 80, PCC and Medicals. Is there any submit button or compete button that I need to click on, or is everything done from my side?

How long does it take to get a CO allocated?


----------



## sivakumar s s

amyv said:


> Hi,
> I've uploaded all the required documents including form 80, PCC and Medicals. Is there any submit button or compete button that I need to click on, or is everything done from my side?
> 
> How long does it take to get a CO allocated?


As you already done with your payment and application submission, there is no need to do anything other than uploading docs.

Enjoy your golden fever for PR.

Cheers
Wish you to get soon
Siva


----------



## Mike1983

HI

I need some help from experts, i made few errors while lodging my 190 visa application and now i don't know exactly what to do?

1. I mentioned No to National identity documents while i have my Canadian and Indian National ID documents
2. for my spouse's last 10 year work experience i only mentioned the current one but not any other.
3. i did not mentioned my recent education in e-lodgement as it was not related to my nominated occupation and now i have to write a reason in form 80 and 1221 for the time spent ideal during that time.

Please if anyone can guide me what to do as i need to submit for 80 and 1221 and i am confused with these errors i made during lodgement. Thanks.


----------



## muhammad islam

hi ragul,,, & siva kumar

,, thanks for the last question (Ragul) u have answered about doing medicals before co...

siva thanks for great support for all members... 
my question is from both of u,, 
1st employer.... as site engineer 26months.
2nd employer... as construction inspector 22 months.
3rd employer... as project engineer 18 months.

@RAGUL)))) i did not apply for experience assessment from engineers australia . worried a lot about claiming experience points. ...i need to submit visa application before 8 nov 15.. i have gathered all the related documents for visa application,,,, but will i get experience points ..construction inspector can be considered as closely related occupation.... should i apply visa ,,, or not.... kindly let me know the email or diac no... so i can call mail them... thanks..

@ Siva kumar)))) when i applied for state nomination we were 3. .. same i mentioned husband, wife and a daughter,, i applied on 7th july ,,, new baby girl born on 25 aug... so now we are 4 members... i have received invitation on 9 sept.... .. i should inform SA ... should i change funds statement... or apply visa and increase the limit of funds by commitment letter...

I am losing hope coz of experience points ,, i may step back ,, i am willing to get visa not a refusal...

kindly help me out of this situation ...

thanks


----------



## Ragul28

Bro, how many years of work experience have you claimed in EOI ?
If 5 points , no issues as everyone would recognize that.
If 10 points, you could prove that the 2nd job is closely related by getting the job reference letter, showing the job responsibilities which match your skill assessment context. 
I don't think your designation is a hindrance as ''Civil Engineer'', you might perform same responsibilities....

Go one with proving your work-experience, collect your pay-slips for whole period along with employment contracts & reference letters


----------



## amyv

sivakumar s s said:


> As you already done with your payment and application submission, there is no need to do anything other than uploading docs.
> 
> Enjoy your golden fever for PR.
> 
> Cheers
> Wish you to get soon
> Siva


Thanks a lot Siva, the wait really seems endless


----------



## kamal.bernard

Dear Seniors 

I would like to get some clarification. if any one out thire can help me or advise me.

My current occupation is IT systems Administrator I have got a Positive skill assessment from ACS. 

I have seen this occupation is currently not in demand for most of the states except SA.

Since im overseas is it posible to apply to this state ? what is the special condition they are asking? im not clear about it. 

I have 60 marks in the EOI profile. 

would be grateful if any one can help me with this regard

Im very keen on comeing to Australia as a Skilled migrant, I have 8 + Years of IT Infrastructure and system Administrator experience.


----------



## muhammad islam

Ragul28 said:


> Bro, how many years of work experience have you claimed in EOI ?
> If 5 points , no issues as everyone would recognize that.
> If 10 points, you could prove that the 2nd job is closely related by getting the job reference letter, showing the job responsibilities which match your skill assessment context.
> I don't think your designation is a hindrance as ''Civil Engineer'', you might perform same responsibilities....
> 
> Go one with proving your work-experience, collect your pay-slips for whole period along with employment contracts & reference letters


i am having 5+ years of experience out of which i worked as construction inspector for 22 months,,,which is concerning me alot .....


----------



## osteo80

For Special Conditions Occupations, you need to be graduates or South Australian universities or institutions, has family members staying in SA or having more than 85 points in DIBP point test. SA has the highest unemployment rate now, so you also need to demonstrate that you have done thorough research of job availability of your occupation.

There is a topic for it on this forum, please post it here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...140168-south-australia-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## manreetvirk

Yesterday I got my PCC by hand in just 45 minutes..now ready to lodge Visa....Fingers crossed..


----------



## M0N

Piyali24 said:


> Hi Everyone, we just received our grant today for SA SS. We applied on 17th August with 85 points. It is a direct grant.


Hi Piyali,

That is indeed fantastic! Wish you all the very best on your move 

Just wanted to know if you had filled Form 80/1221? Did you fill it prior to the Case officer being assigned or did you get a grant without the form? Please do let me know!

Once more, many congratulations - enjoy your new stint!

Best,
MON


----------



## Sgamba

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for an advice.

What are the chances to get an invite from SA in the finance manager category with 70 points?

To precise:
I have no working experience related to that position but I've been in SA for 3 years and I studied and graduated in SA.

Thanks


----------



## osteo80

Sgamba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for an advice.
> 
> What are the chances to get an invite from SA in the finance manager category with 70 points?
> 
> To precise:
> I have no working experience related to that position but I've been in SA for 3 years and I studied and graduated in SA.
> 
> Thanks


You are living in Adelaide and graduate from SA then you can get access to Special Condition occupation. If you are living in other states, then you are not eligible even if you have high score. SA requires at least one year of experience in the last three years and a positive assessment(from AIM for your case). AIM might not accept if you dont have experience as a manager.


----------



## Sgamba

osteo80 said:


> You are living in Adelaide and graduate from SA then you can get access to Special Condition occupation. If you are living in other states, then you are not eligible even if you have high score. SA requires at least one year of experience in the last three years and a positive assessment(from AIM for your case). AIM might not accept if you dont have experience as a manager.


I think finance manager can be assessed by any accounting board (CPA, CA, etc.) and as I graduated in SA I might get the working waiver. Am I correct? Any other comment?

thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

M0N said:


> Hi Piyali,
> 
> That is indeed fantastic! Wish you all the very best on your move
> 
> Just wanted to know if you had filled Form 80/1221? Did you fill it prior to the Case officer being assigned or did you get a grant without the form? Please do let me know!
> 
> Once more, many congratulations - enjoy your new stint!
> 
> Best,
> MON


Dear, 

No need for 1221, but form 80 is need for both you and your spouse.

Call is yours, do you wanna Direct grant or not.

If CO asks the same another 3-4 weeks of delay in Grant

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

No worries Muhammad,

You can apply for all the fours members..

Cheers Be happy.

DIBP will accept 100% genuine case like yours........ 

Even after visa application also you can add your new one name.
CHILLL

Party......time

My best wishes to the new born and whole family:welcome:



muhammad islam said:


> hi ragul,,, & siva kumar
> 
> ,, thanks for the last question (Ragul) u have answered about doing medicals before co...
> 
> siva thanks for great support for all members...
> my question is from both of u,,
> 1st employer.... as site engineer 26months.
> 2nd employer... as construction inspector 22 months.
> 3rd employer... as project engineer 18 months.
> 
> @RAGUL)))) i did not apply for experience assessment from engineers australia . worried a lot about claiming experience points. ...i need to submit visa application before 8 nov 15.. i have gathered all the related documents for visa application,,,, but will i get experience points ..construction inspector can be considered as closely related occupation.... should i apply visa ,,, or not.... kindly let me know the email or diac no... so i can call mail them... thanks..
> 
> @ Siva kumar)))) when i applied for state nomination we were 3. .. same i mentioned husband, wife and a daughter,, i applied on 7th july ,,, new baby girl born on 25 aug... so now we are 4 members... i have received invitation on 9 sept.... .. i should inform SA ... should i change funds statement... or apply visa and increase the limit of funds by commitment letter...
> 
> I am losing hope coz of experience points ,, i may step back ,, i am willing to get visa not a refusal...
> 
> kindly help me out of this situation ...
> 
> thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

amyv said:


> Thanks a lot Siva, the wait really seems endless


Chill out

and Just hold your breadth for next 40-50 days. 

End Result is full of happiness :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Find the details in Anzsco search for your occupation or check with CSOL of SA.

honestly speaking your 8 yrs of Experience is less comparable to 2 years of OZ experience. Getting first job is difficult, once got , then life will be heaven here.

Though there are many openings in your field, right time and luck is important to get in to it.

Chill out, be positive, and soon you will be in OZ



kamal.bernard said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> I would like to get some clarification. if any one out thire can help me or advise me.
> 
> My current occupation is IT systems Administrator I have got a Positive skill assessment from ACS.
> 
> I have seen this occupation is currently not in demand for most of the states except SA.
> 
> Since im overseas is it posible to apply to this state ? what is the special condition they are asking? im not clear about it.
> 
> I have 60 marks in the EOI profile.
> 
> would be grateful if any one can help me with this regard
> 
> Im very keen on comeing to Australia as a Skilled migrant, I have 8 + Years of IT Infrastructure and system Administrator experience.


----------



## 3br4h!m

Hey guys,

I intend to apply for SA. I have 60 points (30 age; 20 English; 10 Diploma) and applying under 261312 - Developer Programmer. 

I see from the DIBP website that SA has sent out the most number of invites so far this year, I wonder whats the timeframe like (min, average, max) for application processing? If I apply today, when can I expect the result?

Also, with my profile and ANZSCO, what are my chances?

Thanks!


----------



## sushil.kamble11

3br4h!m said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I intend to apply for SA. I have 60 points (30 age; 20 English; 10 Diploma) and applying under 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> 
> I see from the DIBP website that SA has sent out the most number of invites so far this year, I wonder whats the timeframe like (min, average, max) for application processing? If I apply today, when can I expect the result?
> 
> Also, with my profile and ANZSCO, what are my chances?
> 
> Thanks!


You are looking at around 6 to 8 weeks. But it use to be quicker earlier but since july most of us have got invite in 8th week only. 

About your chances, if you fit in the criteria then you will definitely get an invite

All the best

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## 3br4h!m

Oh. Is there a way to withdraw the EOI midway? Cause VICTORIA is processing applications much quicker, so if i get an invite from then before SA i might want to cancel. 

And maybe i'll also get 189 in that time, so just in case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osteo80

3br4h!m said:


> Oh. Is there a way to withdraw the EOI midway? Cause VICTORIA is processing applications much quicker, so if i get an invite from then before SA i might want to cancel.
> 
> And maybe i'll also get 189 in that time, so just in case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they finalize your application, around 8 weeks, then your EOI will be locked. In case you want to decline the invitation, you will have to make a new one, which will make you back into the queue for 189 with a later date of effect.


----------



## 3br4h!m

So 8 weeks it is then?

No I'm talking about cancelling mid-way, that is, before approval.

But since you said, I'm just curious what would happen if I have two invites from different states, can I choose one of those and let the other expire or? 

BTW, I'm making separate EOIs for each 189, 190-VIC, 190-SA


----------



## 3br4h!m

S_Stanley said:


> The condition says I should have atleast 1 year of experience in last 3years but my skill assessment doc has only till Feb 2013 and my agent didn't fill in my experience after that...so as per sa I was few months short of the requirement ....I send them the new appointment letter from 2013...but it was too late by then


Hey, sorry to dig up the old story but as I see it, your ANZSCO is *223311* (Training and Development Professional), it has "*Special Conditions Apply*" but additional requirements are only "*Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)*" .. but no mention of work experience. 

Has the requirements changed since or am I missing something?


----------



## rajiv saini

Hi guys I am new to this group.Can anybody tell me that if visa grants r getting delayed due to strike of immigration officers in Australia.Rest details r mentioned below:-

Category-Financial institution branch manager
Code-149914
Sponsoring State-South Australia
Visa lodge date-11-Aug-15
CO Allocation Date-23-Sep-15
Grant-????


----------



## 3br4h!m

Guys,

ACS used up all my work experience to recognize a Diploma that I completed just last month (Sept 2015), so I'm left with NO work experience. 

Can I still apply for SA for 261312 (Developer Programmer)? Does it have any work experience requirement by SA?


----------



## Ragul28

3br4h!m said:


> Hey, sorry to dig up the old story but as I see it, your ANZSCO is *223311* (Training and Development Professional), it has "*Special Conditions Apply*" but additional requirements are only "*Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)*" .. but no mention of work experience.
> 
> Has the requirements changed since or am I missing something?


Everyone is expected to have at least one year experience to get the invite


----------



## 3br4h!m

Ragul28 said:


> Everyone is expected to have at least one year experience to get the invite



I have 10yrs, just not "post-qualification" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgamba

Ragul28 said:


> Everyone is expected to have at least one year experience to get the invite


even if you studied in SA and your occupation is in the state occupation list with high availability?

thanks


----------



## dannyduke

Sgamba said:


> even if you studied in SA and your occupation is in the state occupation list with high availability?
> 
> thanks


You are eligible for work experience waiver as long as you are a graduate of SA and have proficient English and your occupation is available. I think your case is straightforward.


----------



## dannyduke

3br4h!m said:


> I have 10yrs, just not "post-qualification"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need at least 1 year skilled work experience in the last 3 years, depends on how ACS considered your skilled experience


----------



## 3br4h!m

dannyduke said:


> You need at least 1 year skilled work experience in the last 3 years, depends on how ACS considered your skilled experience



ACS didn't consider my work exp as "skilled employment". It just says work exp after sep 2015 .. Which is basically nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Siva,

While am waiting for the CO allocation, i got job offer in Dubai, so, planning to delay the grant , ( by late submission of PCC ). since, i may need finance support to take next step in Oz. MAy i know, will this be an good decision or any suggestions from you, please.

Also, let know, if you see any complications, in such decisions ?


----------



## dannyduke

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> While am waiting for the CO allocation, i got job offer in Dubai, so, planning to delay the grant , ( by late submission of PCC ). since, i may need finance support to take next step in Oz. MAy i know, will this be an good decision or any suggestions from you, please.
> 
> Also, let know, if you see any complications, in such decisions ?


Actually you can go ahead and submit your PCC and get a grant. Your state commitment will not start until you go and settle in Australia, you just have to go to SA to activate your visa then can go to Dubai to work for some time, better dont go to Dubai too long, then later come back and live in SA for 2 years.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> While am waiting for the CO allocation, i got job offer in Dubai, so, planning to delay the grant , ( by late submission of PCC ). since, i may need finance support to take next step in Oz. MAy i know, will this be an good decision or any suggestions from you, please.
> 
> Also, let know, if you see any complications, in such decisions ?


Just a heads up that if u decide to go Dubai u would minimum need to commit 6 months towards the job or else you might get banned to work in UAE for life. In simple words it does not sound like a good idea if I was you. 

Even I am waiting for my grant but i can share you my UK experience (hoping Australia would be the same). You can find temp agencies which provide temporary jobs where you can get paid weekly which can suffice your daily needs. 

I guess siva would throw some light about settling in Australia. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus Dream

Thanks Danny & Sushil, for the instant reply.

Even my intention is just to stay for 6 months there, since, grant will take at any cost 3 months or more, also, i can make IED even if grant comes sooner.

Main issue here is, not PR, life after PR. 

From various sources, i hear, we got to pump the money from our pockets with not much incoming. So, for that only, looking for the interim solution,

but yes, guys, My ultimate Dream " AUS DREAM"


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Aus Dream said:


> Thanks Danny & Sushil, for the instant reply.
> 
> Even my intention is just to stay for 6 months there, since, grant will take at any cost 3 months or more, also, i can make IED even if grant comes sooner.
> 
> Main issue here is, not PR, life after PR.
> 
> From various sources, i hear, we got to pump the money from our pockets with not much incoming. So, for that only, looking for the interim solution,
> 
> but yes, guys, My ultimate Dream " AUS DREAM"


Mate be positive. It can be that you might get a job the next day or it might take up to 6 months or more. People say its luck but i say its our attitude and ego which makes a difference. 

You must be prepared to work whatever you get. Restaurants hotels supermarkets and side by side you try to apply jobs in your desired profession. If you be nice and talk nicely to people you will build contacts and which will lead for better opportunities.

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

rajiv saini said:


> Hi guys I am new to this group.Can anybody tell me that if visa grants r getting delayed due to strike of immigration officers in Australia.Rest details r mentioned below:-
> 
> Category-Financial institution branch manager
> Code-149914
> Sponsoring State-South Australia
> Visa lodge date-11-Aug-15
> CO Allocation Date-23-Sep-15
> Grant-????


No. Immigration processing officers didn't go on strike, only those at Airports, and the strike ended last week. Visa processing was and is unaffected.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

kaju said:


> No. Immigration processing officers didn't go on strike, only those at Airports, and the strike ended last week. Visa processing was and is unaffected.


So whats the current timeframe for getting a grant or co getting assigned 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## arunomax

Hello Everyone,

I am very confused about my situation here and I was wondering if anyone can suggest/help me out of this.

I had applied for 189 & 190s on below dates. However I want to get 189 Visa for obvious reasons.

However, at the same time I wish to be close to my brothers & sisters in Perth ; Or Uncle in Victoria where I can work also.
Getting Western Australia SS was not possible as there was/is no matching Skill Set.
Therefore along with the Independent PR (IPR), I applied for SA & Vic StateSponsorship as follows.

*ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)*

18-Dec-2014: ACS Positive Result [Valid for 2Years]
07-May-2015: PTE Cleared (65+ Each) Scores Valid Until 06-May-2017.

*189 IPR = 60 Points*
03-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted 

*190 SA = 65 Points*
08-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted 
11-Sep-2015: Granted 
Last Date to apply Visa : 10-Nov-2015

*190 VIC = 65 Points*
14-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted for VIC SS
XX-Sep-2015: Rejected 

Now, I have to apply for SA SS before 10-Nov and chances of getting 189 looking minimal. I am worried for Job Opportunities in SA and have no idea about it. It will also be very far from my family & relatives living in Australia. 
2years Commitment is very tough and is there anything to get out of that? 

Do you think that there are any chances of getting 189 before 10-Nov and wait till atleast 06-Nov? or Shall I take & go ahead with SA SS ?


----------



## dannyduke

arunkareer said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am very confused about my situation here and I was wondering if anyone can suggest/help me out of this.
> 
> I had applied for 189 & 190s on below dates. However I want to get 189 Visa for obvious reasons.
> 
> However, at the same time I wish to be close to my brothers & sisters in Perth ; Or Uncle in Victoria where I can work also.
> Getting Western Australia SS was not possible as there was/is no matching Skill Set.
> Therefore along with the Independent PR (IPR), I applied for SA & Vic StateSponsorship as follows.
> 
> *ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)*
> 
> 18-Dec-2014: ACS Positive Result [Valid for 2Years]
> 07-May-2015: PTE Cleared (65+ Each) Scores Valid Until 06-May-2017.
> 
> *189 IPR = 60 Points*
> 03-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted
> 
> *190 SA = 65 Points*
> 08-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted
> 11-Sep-2015: Granted
> Last Date to apply Visa : 10-Nov-2015
> 
> *190 VIC = 65 Points*
> 14-Jul-2015: EOI Submitted for VIC SS
> XX-Sep-2015: Rejected
> 
> Now, I have to apply for SA SS before 10-Nov and chances of getting 189 looking minimal. I am worried for Job Opportunities in SA and have no idea about it. It will also be very far from my family & relatives living in Australia.
> 2years Commitment is very tough and is there anything to get out of that?
> 
> Do you think that there are any chances of getting 189 before 10-Nov and wait till atleast 06-Nov? or Shall I take & go ahead with SA SS ?


It depends on whether you want to live in SA or not. 189 will give you the freedom of going to every state but now the wait is longer for the invitation. If you submit EOI on 03 Jul, you will likely get invited for 189 in December or January. One round does not make 60 pointers chance become minimal, although getting it before Nov 10 is minimal. You can wait until next round Oct 23 to see the clearer picture.


----------



## arunomax

dannyduke said:


> It depends on whether you want to live in SA or not. 189 will give you the freedom of going to every state but now the wait is longer for the invitation. If you submit EOI on 03 Jul, you will likely get invited for 189 in December or January. One round does not make 60 pointers chance become minimal, although getting it before Nov 10 is minimal. You can wait until next round Oct 23 to see the clearer picture.


Hi Danny,

Actually SA was never in my list to go & settle there. It was always Perth Or Victoria. Apparently its very difficult to get SS for Western Australia or Victoria. Hence as per my agent/consultant's advice, we did filed EOI in SA for BackUp purposes. As per his saying its easier to get visa for SA if filed on time.

So that's my main problem comes or shall I say confusion that Shall I not apply for SA & let it go, and actually wait for 189 grant? which can come in December or January.
I also know and believe in this fact that Opportunity once come to your doorstep, you should simply grab it there & then. I m also worried about Job Opportunities

Please suggest?


----------



## dannyduke

arunkareer said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Actually SA was never in my list to go & settle there. It was always Perth Or Victoria. Apparently its very difficult to get SS for Western Australia or Victoria. Hence as per my agent/consultant's advice, we did filed EOI in SA for BackUp purposes. As per his saying its easier to get visa for SA if filed on time.
> 
> So that's my main problem comes or shall I say confusion that Shall I not apply for SA & let it go, and actually wait for 189 grant? which can come in December or January.
> I also know and believe in this fact that Opportunity once come to your doorstep, you should simply grab it there & then. I m also worried about Job Opportunities
> 
> Please suggest?


We can wait for suggestion from Siva, he's already there so he knows best. For now, I think you can just wait for next October round and see how the situation for 189 is.


----------



## mcmemam

Hello guys, does anybody knows the qualified translation service providers in Riyadh in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## 3br4h!m

*Can someone please confirm whether they were able to get an EOI from SA although ACS did NOT recognize their 'skilled employment'.*

Although I have over 10yrs of experience, but no tertiary qualifications. I completed the MCSD diploma in Sept 2015 and received positive assessment for qualification but no 'skilled employment' since the diploma was obtained only recently.

Now I'm trying to figure out whether I'm eligible for SA, and wrote emails to them, but its not clear what their stand is regarding the one year experience requirement.



> In response to your e-mail, as there is a specific qualification recognition of a Bachelor’s degree for IT occupations, you would not be working to the skilled level in your nominated occupation until after you have completed the Bachelor’s degree qualification. If the skills assessing authority does not recognise that you have the relevant qualification or skilled employment for your nominated occupation, you would not meet the general work experience requirement of one year of skilled employment in the past three years, post qualification for South Australian State Nomination.


I inquired whether a degree was a requirement, and if SA evaluates on a case-by-case basis or simply goes with ACS assessment, to that they say:



> In response to your e-mail, Immigration SA would assess whether you have skilled employment based on the information provided from the skills assessing authority.
> 
> Please note: Immigration SA cannot make assessments of whether applicants will meet nomination requirements via an e-mail. You are required to check your Eligibility requirements on the website and if you feel you meet the requirements, submit an on-line application and upload all relevant documents. Your application will be assessed from your on-line application and uploaded documentation provided and a decision made within standard processing times as stated on the website.
> 
> Immigration SA is unable to provide you with comprehensive migration advice. If you require more assistance with migration, you may wish to engage the services of a registered migration agent. Registered migration agents are bound by a professional Code of Conduct and you have recourse if you have any grievances against their conduct. You can contact one in South Australia at: Welcome to the Migration Institute of Australia - Migration Institute of Australia or one near you at www.mara.gov.au


----------



## taran oberai

Hi All

We applied for 190 visa for South Australia on 24/09/2015. Have submitted all the documents including PCC, medicals and 1221 form for spouse.
Now waiting eagerly which is very hard.
Look forward to sharing good news with you when it eventually comes.

Cheers
Taran


----------



## dannyduke

3br4h!m said:


> *Can someone please confirm whether they were able to get an EOI from SA although ACS did NOT recognize their 'skilled employment'.*
> 
> Although I have over 10yrs of experience, but no tertiary qualifications. I completed the MCSD diploma in Sept 2015 and received positive assessment for qualification but no 'skilled employment' since the diploma was obtained only recently.
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out whether I'm eligible for SA, and wrote emails to them, but its not clear what their stand is regarding the one year experience requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> I inquired whether a degree was a requirement, and if SA evaluates on a case-by-case basis or simply goes with ACS assessment, to that they say:


5.3 Skilled work experience is assessed as being after successful completion of the relevant qualification(s).

It looks to me that you are not eligible for SA, as all of your experience is before the completion of your qualification and your skilled experience met date is recently, I think they require at least one year skilled work experience.


----------



## Jagmohan40

Hi Tarun

I have ti go for medical soon...please help in understanding the various types of test you and your spouse went through

Thanks you in advance



taran oberai said:


> Hi All
> 
> We applied for 190 visa for South Australia on 24/09/2015. Have submitted all the documents including PCC, medicals and 1221 form for spouse.
> Now waiting eagerly which is very hard.
> Look forward to sharing good news with you when it eventually comes.
> 
> Cheers
> Taran


----------



## taran oberai

Jagmohan40 said:


> Hi Tarun
> 
> I have ti go for medical soon...please help in understanding the various types of test you and your spouse went through
> 
> Thanks you in advance


Hi

we went through chest x ray, blood test, urine test and simple physical examination. It was pretty quick.

Regards
Taran


----------



## Jagmohan40

Thanks buddy




taran oberai said:


> Jagmohan40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tarun
> 
> I have ti go for medical soon...please help in understanding the various types of test you and your spouse went through
> 
> Thanks you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> we went through chest x ray, blood test, urine test and simple physical examination. It was pretty quick.
> 
> Regards
> Taran
Click to expand...


----------



## 3br4h!m

dannyduke said:


> 5.3 Skilled work experience is assessed as being after successful completion of the relevant qualification(s).
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me that you are not eligible for SA, as all of your experience is before the completion of your qualification and your skilled experience met date is recently, I think they require at least one year skilled work experience.



Darn! 

Victoria also requires 3yrs post-qualification, but they're not so rigid and they check the CV. They're my only hope then.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyduke

3br4h!m said:


> Darn!
> 
> Victoria also requires 3yrs post-qualification, but they're not so rigid and they check the CV. They're my only hope then.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't you have 60 points, mate? Although you may have to wait a little bit longer, 4-5 months but you have the freedom of 189 and don't have to be in contact with SA government for the next 2 years


----------



## 3br4h!m

dannyduke said:


> Isn't you have 60 points, mate? Although you may have to wait a little bit longer, 4-5 months but you have the freedom of 189 and don't have to be in contact with SA government for the next 2 years


Yes, but I don't want to wait 4-5 months for personal reasons so I've been looking at alternate ways to get EOI quicker.  

Victoria is the only hope now, and maybe NSW once they start inviting.


----------



## Speedbird

Got the golden mail today by the grace of Allah Almighty. Visa lodged on 29th August.


----------



## akram

Congrates! bro


----------



## varunkm1706

Speedbird said:


> Got the golden mail today by the grace of Allah Almighty. Visa lodged on 29th August.


congrats.....all the best


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Speedbird said:


> Got the golden mail today by the grace of Allah Almighty. Visa lodged on 29th August.


Did you front load all the docs along with meds. And which state sponsor you?

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedbird

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Did you front load all the docs along with meds. And which state sponsor you?
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Yup i did. South Australia.


----------



## Aus Dream

Congratulations , did you also submit form 80 or 1221, ?


----------



## Speedbird

Aus Dream said:


> Congratulations , did you also submit form 80 or 1221, ?


Thanks. Yes submitted both for self n wifie.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Speedbird said:


> Got the golden mail today by the grace of Allah Almighty. Visa lodged on 29th August.


Many hearty congrats

won the golden :first:

Cheer

Enjoy this precious moments...


----------



## rajiv saini

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congrats
> 
> won the golden :first:
> 
> Cheer
> 
> Enjoy this precious moments...


Dear Siva,

I have applied through a consultant as financial institution branch manager in South Australia.My consultant lodged my visa application on 11-Aug-15.At that time status shown in my immi account was APPLICATION RECEIVED.On 23-Sep15 it changed to INFORMATION REQUESTED.But according to my consultant he front loaded all the documents and we need not do anything further.Can u pls clarify if everything I going in the right direction.My consultant has moved to Adeliade himself.And now I get very little help from him at this crucial juncture.And I think I cant do anything from my end in immi account except watching the status.In how much time I should expect the result.


----------



## sivakumar s s

rajiv saini said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> I have applied through a consultant as financial institution branch manager in South Australia.My consultant lodged my visa application on 11-Aug-15.At that time status shown in my immi account was APPLICATION RECEIVED.On 23-Sep15 it changed to INFORMATION REQUESTED.But according to my consultant he front loaded all the documents and we need not do anything further.Can u pls clarify if everything I going in the right direction.My consultant has moved to Adeliade himself.And now I get very little help from him at this crucial juncture.And I think I cant do anything from my end in immi account except watching the status.In how much time I should expect the result.


Info requested means:

They might have contacted you. Have you or your agent got any mail?


----------



## Speedbird

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congrats
> 
> won the golden :first:
> 
> Cheer
> 
> Enjoy this precious moments...


Many thanks sir.

Your expert guidance has been a source of motivation for many including myself. Keep up the good work. Cheers.


----------



## Frenzysu

Hi SIva,

A question- My agent was telling was form 80 is not required in all cases and is requested by DIBP only if there are any gaps between applicant's qualification & employment periods. Form 80 should be provided if the DIBP - Visa authority requests for it. 

Is this correct?


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

someone told me in another thread that Form 80 is primarily for onshore applicants. Form 1221 is sub-set of Form 80. So Form 1221 is must.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Frenzysu said:


> Hi SIva,
> 
> A question- My agent was telling was form 80 is not required in all cases and is requested by DIBP only if there are any gaps between applicant's qualification & employment periods. Form 80 should be provided if the DIBP - Visa authority requests for it.
> 
> Is this correct?


Your agent is partially correct but its a ratio of 1 out of 10.

CO normally asks for form 80 almost for every application. I have also applied my application on 17th September and submitted form 80 for both me and my wife.

The only difference is that If all documents are in place they issue direct grant otherwise they ask for it. 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

Frenzysu said:


> Hi SIva,
> 
> A question- My agent was telling was form 80 is not required in all cases and is requested by DIBP only if there are any gaps between applicant's qualification & employment periods. Form 80 should be provided if the DIBP - Visa authority requests for it.
> 
> Is this correct?


Yeah form 80 is not mandatory....

But it good to get direct grant by uploading it.......

It depends on the applicants nationality. For India and other developing nations it is must to get direct grant.......

Else call is yours.... CO may and visa grant could be delayed by 3-4 weeks


----------



## Frenzysu

Thanks Siva. What about the form 1221. Is this also mandatory?


----------



## rajiv saini

sivakumar s s said:


> Info requested means:
> 
> They might have contacted you. Have you or your agent got any mail?


Dear Siva according to my consultant he has uploaded the required documents very next day and it upto the CO now to acknowledge it beacause when document are uploaded automatically the mail reaches to CO.Is he right that it is pending from CO' end for last 23 days???????Not sure.


----------



## desideep

I would suggest filling up form 80 for all the applicants. I was assigned a CO on 25th september and the only thing they asked for was FORM 80. So i would suggest be proactive and fill the form and attach it.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Frenzysu said:


> Thanks Siva. What about the form 1221. Is this also mandatory?


100% not mandatory....

But sometimes for some people if CO found discrepancy in name or father name or anything.

They may ask


----------



## sivakumar s s

rajiv saini said:


> Dear Siva according to my consultant he has uploaded the required documents very next day and it upto the CO now to acknowledge it beacause when document are uploaded automatically the mail reaches to CO.Is he right that it is pending from CO' end for last 23 days???????Not sure.


No dear, There is no role with mail for CO..... to my best knowledge.

It is an automated system, applications are allocate to particular team.

Any CO will look into that based priority set.

thats why getting direct grant is better......


----------



## rajiv saini

sivakumar s s said:


> No dear, There is no role with mail for CO..... to my best knowledge.
> 
> It is an automated system, applications are allocate to particular team.
> 
> Any CO will look into that based priority set.
> 
> thats why getting direct grant is better......


Is there anything to worry about???


----------



## Dynaco

Hello Everyone,

Yesterday I got PCC & lodged my visa application.
Got two updates for all;

1. Go for HDFC forex card for payment. They charge 500 rs only.
2. For document translation, use services of Triokaa translators Delhi (500rs per page for quick service)

Also, my agent had told me that Visa team may visit my office or do some enquiry. Which actually may create a big problem for me later on in job.
Has anyone experience such situvation? Any insights on it?


----------



## Ragul28

Can anyone guide me on Question 32 of Form 80 ?

Do i need to give a proposed address during stay in Australia at the initial entry.
Or just say ''No'' & move on to next question.

Urgent reply required friends. I want to submit my Form 80 today itself.


----------



## rock2007

If you have someone living there, you may add details. If not then leave it blank & move to the next question.


----------



## tanwark

Hi All,

Just want to share the good news with everyone. I have got my Grant today.

Thanks to all for their support and i am really honored to be a part of such an amazing forum.

Regards,
Karam


----------



## sivakumar s s

tanwark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to share the good news with everyone. I have got my Grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all for their support and i am really honored to be a part of such an amazing forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Karam


Won the Golden :first: 

Many many hearty congrats....


----------



## mleena

Hi forum 

Need your help for paying visa fees. icici bank is not issuing travel card with out visa and Air tickets 

Any other way to get this card or anyother means to pay. 

Please suggest


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Mleena, 

False details, , they ask only the SS approval letter, not required for VISA or air tickets. please re-check with them.

If not ICICI, try other banks, I got HDFC Forex card with just SS letter and already paid the visa fees with minimal extra charges.

Travel card is best and simple.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

mleena said:


> Hi forum
> 
> Need your help for paying visa fees. icici bank is not issuing travel card with out visa and Air tickets
> 
> Any other way to get this card or anyother means to pay.
> 
> Please suggest


The same thing happened to me. I gave them my invitation and passport copy. Still they were not issuing then i said i will be transferring over 5-6k AUD. Then they were happy with the documents provided

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

mleena said:


> Hi forum
> 
> Need your help for paying visa fees. icici bank is not issuing travel card with out visa and Air tickets
> 
> Any other way to get this card or anyother means to pay.
> 
> Please suggest


Hi ... I have paid my visa fees through ICICI Bank Travel card only, they have asked for my passport copy & copy of Invite letter from SA. Pl speak to you bankers, VISA & Air tickets are not mandatory.


----------



## anoop136

HI SCINDIA .. Can you pls share your total points and how you followed the steps in chronological order. I belong to the same code 149914. thanks in advance


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Any news for direct grant today under 190 ?


----------



## Sgamba

I just submitted my EOI for visa 190 SS SA with 65+5 points. I'll update you as I get some news


----------



## arunomax

mleena said:


> Hi forum
> 
> Need your help for paying visa fees. icici bank is not issuing travel card with out visa and Air tickets
> 
> Any other way to get this card or anyother means to pay.
> 
> Please suggest


Hi,

Try another ICICI Branch. I have made from ICICI only and they only said for Immigration, you dont require Visa & Air Tickets.
Only Visa Invited Letter will do. Tell them you need to transact on the Govt site in AUD.


----------



## Ronb

mleena said:


> Hi forum Need your help for paying visa fees. icici bank is not issuing travel card with out visa and Air tickets Any other way to get this card or anyother means to pay. Please suggest


They asked me nothing. Just copy of passport. And you can even bargain on exchange rate. Go to exclusive wealth management branch of ICICI Bank. They are sensible people.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## liaqatali.mgi

Dear what visa u have got


----------



## aashi_jamal

*Corporate Service Manager*



Faizan_mqt said:


> Good Day Everyone!
> Will any one of you be kind enough to share their experience letters and job descriptions for Management professions preferably code 132111
> I have received rejection for 132111 - Corporate Service Manager and would like to review other successful cases before I refile for reassessment.
> Alternatively, will someone spare time to review my docs that I have already submitted and new supportive documents.
> 
> Appreciate a lot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Faizan



Hi Faizan:
We have also applied under the same category and our waiting fo a response from SA. Were there any reasons mentioned in your rejection? Plz dolet me know...waiting!


----------



## Sharadtewari

rj_India said:


> Hi Mon
> 
> Health Undertaking is only after Case officer request you to go for it.
> 
> In my case there was some issue (they saw scar in Xray, and I had to go for TB test for 8 weeks) but later found everything Ok; so They had requested me to submit Health Undertaking (generally means I have to go for another medical post landing.
> 
> Thanks


Did the medical test center tell this to you before hand or you got to know only after the case officer asked you...


----------



## Sgamba

Guys I have a couple of questions:

The fact that the nomination places left went down from High to Medium in a particular category might affect the invitation process of someone who already applied in that category for the State sponsor and is waiting for an invite?

Also, does South Australia consider the score of applicants in sending the invites or they consider just the date of effect?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Sgamba said:


> Guys I have a couple of questions:
> 
> The fact that the nomination places left went down from High to Medium in a particular category might affect the invitation process of someone who already applied in that category for the State sponsor and is waiting for an invite?
> 
> Also, does South Australia consider the score of applicants in sending the invites or they consider just the date of effect?


Its more like first come first serve 

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

Need urgent help..I have claimed 5 points of my spouse.I applied on 6th July and I got invitation on 3 sep..now his Ielts has been expired on 16th august 2015. I have to to submit new one to DIBP. My question is that she still required the same 6 in each..?


----------



## mleena

Hi All,

Thanks for suggestion on Travel card. Received ICICI Travel card for paying fees.


----------



## Sharadtewari

Hi Guys,
An update, i was contacted by case officer last friday i.e. 23rd Oct n he asked only for Online access of my PTE Score. 
Has someone else been asked for online access of score. Also strangely my wifes PTE online access is already given to DIBP but she does not remember giving them that access.

Do throw some light on why this would have happened.

Anyways, as a final checklist, suggest everyone to give online access of PTE Score before hand to DIBP.


----------



## tanwark

Hi Sharad,

I was also asked for the same and the good news is that after sharing the score, i got the grant inless than a week's time. So keep your fingers crossed and i think you will soon have it as well.

Regards,
Karam


----------



## Sharadtewari

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Guys,
> An update, i was contacted by case officer last friday i.e. 23rd Oct n he asked only for Online access of my PTE Score.
> Has someone else been asked for online access of score. Also strangely my wifes PTE online access is already given to DIBP but she does not remember giving them that access.
> 
> Do throw some light on why this would have happened.
> 
> Anyways, as a final checklist, suggest everyone to give online access of PTE Score before hand to DIBP.


Got the answer guys.
While registering for PTE, there is a specific question asked as follows:

Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014

Always tick this box as i forgot n therefore application got delayed now...


----------



## sivakumar s s

tanwark said:


> Hi Sharad,
> 
> I was also asked for the same and the good news is that after sharing the score, i got the grant inless than a week's time. So keep your fingers crossed and i think you will soon have it as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Karam


Many hearty congrats won the golden :first:


----------



## Sharadtewari

Congos brother, keep the goldens coming :first:


----------



## manreetvirk

Need urgent help..I have claimed 5 points of my spouse.I applied on 6th July and I got invitation on 3 sep..now his Ielts validity of one year has been expired on 16th august 2015.Do I have to to submit new one to DIBP. My agent told me that spouse IELTS is valid for one year only.


----------



## sivakumar s s

manreetvirk said:


> Need urgent help..I have claimed 5 points of my spouse.I applied on 6th July and I got invitation on 3 sep..now his Ielts validity of one year has been expired on 16th august 2015.Do I have to to submit new one to DIBP. My agent told me that spouse IELTS is valid for one year only.



Yes your agent is right....

All points are valid at the time of invitation. So your wife needs a language competency score. 

Go for PTE man its so quick....

all the best


----------



## Sharadtewari

tanwark said:


> Hi Sharad,
> 
> I was also asked for the same and the good news is that after sharing the score, i got the grant inless than a week's time. So keep your fingers crossed and i think you will soon have it as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Karam


Hi Karam,
Did you send them a mail too or just uploaded on IMMI with request complete button. N congos once again...


----------



## Sharadtewari

manreetvirk said:


> Need urgent help..I have claimed 5 points of my spouse.I applied on 6th July and I got invitation on 3 sep..now his Ielts validity of one year has been expired on 16th august 2015.Do I have to to submit new one to DIBP. My agent told me that spouse IELTS is valid for one year only.


Read the condition below:

An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result in which you
obtained a test score of at least 6 in each of the four test components of speaking,
reading, writing and listening. The test must have been conducted in the three (3) years
immediately before the day on which you were invited to apply for the visa.

Which means IELTS is valid for 3 years from date of taking test so your wife can go ahead with her old IELTS only


----------



## manreetvirk

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes your agent is right....
> 
> All points are valid at the time of invitation. So your wife needs a language competency score.
> 
> Go for PTE man its so quick....
> 
> all the best


Is spouse IELTS is valid for one year only..??


----------



## manreetvirk

with the grace of Almighty I lodged my visa today by my agent. I want to know is there anyway to track it. Please give me the link where I can track it. I have application Id and file No.


----------



## tanwark

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Karam,
> Did you send them a mail too or just uploaded on IMMI with request complete button. N congos once again...


Hi Sharad,

I just uploaded the request and also sent an email to them that the pending documents are now uploaded.

Regards,
Karam


----------



## 3br4h!m

Is there anyone here who received SA SS without any post qualification work experience? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## dannyduke

3br4h!m said:


> Is there anyone here who received SA SS without any post qualification work experience?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


No, part of SA requirement is to have 1 year skilled experience and must be post-qualification. Same for VIC about the post qualification requirements.


----------



## 3br4h!m

dannyduke said:


> No, part of SA requirement is to have 1 year skilled experience and must be post-qualification. Same for VIC about the post qualification requirements.


No, VIC is not strict about it. There are many posts in this forum where people have posted replies for VIC saying it doesn't have to be post qualification.

Not sure about SA

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## dannyduke

It is stated on VIC website that it has to be post-qualification:

We only count paid work experience 'post-qualification' toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume for industry assessment purposes.

FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

Can you give a link where people without these requirements get VIC SS successfully?


----------



## 3br4h!m

dannyduke said:


> It is stated on VIC website that it has to be post-qualification:
> 
> We only count paid work experience 'post-qualification' toward the minimum work experience requirement. You should still include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume for industry assessment purposes.
> 
> FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> Can you give a link where people without these requirements get VIC SS successfully?


Check this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ctoria-state-sponsorship-484.html#post7602850 <- VIC replied stating that they consider overall experience, and this was in July 2015.


----------



## dannyduke

3br4h!m said:


> Check this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ctoria-state-sponsorship-484.html#post7602850 <- VIC replied stating that they consider overall experience, and this was in July 2015.


VIc consider the whole experience and they dont deduct like ACS, but they only consider post-qualification experience like the link I gave to you above. Let's say you have 3 years post-qualification experience, ACS will deduct at least 2 and leave you with one. But Vic will consider all these 3 post qualification experience in your CV. If you don't believe what I said, you can email and ask them. This has ben known for years and nothing new.


----------



## 3br4h!m

dannyduke said:


> VIc consider the whole experience and they dont deduct like ACS, but they only consider post-qualification experience like the link I gave to you above. Let's say you have 3 years post-qualification experience, ACS will deduct at least 2 and leave you with one. But Vic will consider all these 3 post qualification experience in your CV. If you don't believe what I said, you can email and ask them. This has ben known for years and nothing new.


So in that case RPL applicants don't even qualify for VIC SS since they technically don't have any 'qualification'?

I would like to believe that they go by the CV, and review each case individually. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## gjn

Hi all, anybody got invited those who applied on September...


----------



## Ragul28

Happy that CO contacted me today.
He asked for Form 1221 , CV & PCC...

I would prepare & submit Form 1221 & CV today itself..
Issue is delay in getting PCC in SL , already 1 month gone.

As CO asked these documents only , does it indicate he/she has checked all the other documents & satisfied with them ??


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

gjn said:


> Hi all, anybody got invited those who applied on September...


Nope, I am also waiting ... where u from in India ?


----------



## gjn

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Nope, I am also waiting ... where u from in India ?


Hi Rohit,

I am Anna from India. Applied on 22 September under 190 under sa ss. co not yet allocated , one month over. When did you apply.


----------



## amyv

Hi, received an email today from the CO with a 4 page attachment saying " notification that your application for skilled nominated subclass 190 Visa has been allocated for processing ". 
I applied on 12 th Sept and this is the first communication after that.

No documents were requested in this email. Did anyone else get such an email and how much longer is the wait going to be?


----------



## Sgamba

gjn said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I am Anna from India. Applied on 22 September under 190 under sa ss. co not yet allocated , one month over. When did you apply.


Did you create an account in Home ? Is application still written submitted there?


----------



## Ragul28

amyv said:


> Hi, received an email today from the CO with a 4 page attachment saying " notification that your application for skilled nominated subclass 190 Visa has been allocated for processing ".
> I applied on 12 th Sept and this is the first communication after that.
> 
> No documents were requested in this email. Did anyone else get such an email and how much longer is the wait going to be?


Have u uploaded all documents like PCC, Form 80 & 1221, other supporting documents for ur points...

If they told there is no ''request for more information'', u should hv granted the visa :eyebrows:


----------



## amyv

Ragul28 said:


> Have u uploaded all documents like PCC, Form 80 & 1221, other supporting documents for ur points...
> 
> If they told there is no ''request for more information'', u should hv granted the visa :eyebrows:


Yes have uploaded all the documents except form 1221. 
The letter confirms that my application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. And will be contacted about any additional information if required. 
it's going to be 50 days since the date of visa application. Was wondering if anyone else also received this kind of email. 
The wait just seems endless. Sigh.


----------



## sushil.kamble11

With the grace of God and help from all my friends in this forum .. I have received my Visa Grant today morning. 

Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.  

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Sushil, 

Hearty Congrats bro, may i know, is this an direct grant ?
When are you planning for the SA visit?
i see many september babies are either getting assigned or visa grant, seems SA are in Active state.

i lodged on Sep 25th, so my wait continues ...........


----------



## sushil.kamble11

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Sushil,
> 
> Hearty Congrats bro, may i know, is this an direct grant ?
> When are you planning for the SA visit?
> i see many september babies are either getting assigned or visa grant, seems SA are in Active state.
> 
> i lodged on Sep 25th, so my wait continues ...........


Give it a week you will also get a direct grant.

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## aminul112

sushil.kamble11 said:


> With the grace of God and help from all my friends in this forum .. I have received my Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Congratulations. When did you apply ?


----------



## sushil.kamble11

aminul112 said:


> Congratulations. When did you apply ?


Applied on 16th got a direct grant in 42 days

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## varunkm1706

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Applied on 16th got a direct grant in 42 days
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Congratulations...and all the best bro.........


----------



## sumi81

Friends... I have an update that yesterday I got the grant..


----------



## amyv

sushil.kamble11 said:


> With the grace of God and help from all my friends in this forum .. I have received my Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> Would only advice to all people waiting that be patient and you will definitely get what you are waiting for.
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Congrats Sushil. What's next steps?


----------



## varunkm1706

sumi81 said:


> Friends... I have an update that yesterday I got the grant..


Congrats.......enjoy these moments.............and all the best.....


----------



## Sans80

*Anyone coming adeliade from delhi in nov dec 2015*

Hi everyone 
is anyone travelling to adelaide from delhi in nov or dec 2015.

Pl reply, its important.
Thanx
sandy


----------



## scindia

Experts in this thread , pls help in resolving one query.

CO assigned 10 days ago for me & almost 40 days ago for my friend and requested documents......but agent is not telling clearly to both of us that which docs were asked for and telling us to stay calm telling us that our docs are uploaded.

Query is that in both our mirror immi a/c , it is showing information requested and request complete button seems not pressed.... Agent is adamant when asking about request complete button and tells both of us to relax. 

What should we do 
What could be the impact of this on our application's


----------



## arun32

Hi Experts, 

I am planning to apply SA, please guide me, like VIC, so we have to apply in SA website, or is there is any other procedures to follow.

Also kindly share any other information for SA Applications.

Regards,
B.Aruna


----------



## arun32

Hi experts,

Offshore applicants for SA sponsorship, could only apply for 489?
or
am i eligible for 190?


----------



## Jagmohan40

hi all on 27th CO asked me to get my health check up done for myself spouse and two kids. today we went for medicals and every thing went smooth till the time I was asked to submit my urine sample again as they found ocult blood in my urine and said that this happens with people as few might not drink enough water in morning. Does anyone experienced same during medicals? What is the fate ? how does it impacts PR?


----------



## amyv

Jagmohan40 said:


> hi all on 27th CO asked me to get my health check up done for myself spouse and two kids. today we went for medicals and every thing went smooth till the time I was asked to submit my urine sample again as they found ocult blood in my urine and said that this happens with people as few might not drink enough water in morning. Does anyone experienced same during medicals? What is the fate ? how does it impacts PR?


Nothing to worry. My husband also had to give urine sample again cause of ocult blood report first time. Medical report came clear.


----------



## arun32

arun32 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Offshore applicants for SA sponsorship, could only apply for 489?
> or
> am i eligible for 190?


HI Guys,

please suggest?


----------



## Sgamba

arun32 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am planning to apply SA, please guide me, like VIC, so we have to apply in SA website, or is there is any other procedures to follow.
> 
> Also kindly share any other information for SA Applications.
> 
> Regards,
> B.Aruna


you can find all the information on how to apply here:

Nomination process

and I think that you can apply for visa 190 as well. Who told you you can apply only for visa 489?

and good luck


----------



## aminul112

Hello Experts,

Sorry to bother you again. I have uploaded all documents for 190 visa including Police clearance and Form 80.

Today I have received email about More information request. They asked me to provide Police clearance and Form 80. But I already uploaded both documents.

Question 1: does this happen for other people that even after uploading Form 80 and Police Clearance, they send email like this?

What can be other reason? how should I respond this email?


----------



## gjn

Sgamba said:


> Did you create an account in Home ? Is application still written submitted there?


yes


----------



## gjn

gjn said:


> yes


Hi All, we got co allocated today and requested more information to provide medical check up. 
we applied on 22September.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

when this wait will be over ..... feeling tired now  , applied for 190 SA on 12.09.2015 and uploaded all documents including PCC, Medicals and Form 1221.
Waiting for Grant .... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aminul112

ROHIT_AUS said:


> when this wait will be over ..... feeling tired now  , applied for 190 SA on 12.09.2015 and uploaded all documents including PCC, Medicals and Form 1221.
> Waiting for Grant .... :fingerscrossed:


CO is assigned?


----------



## Rani74

Hi Guys,

Does 489 SS visa with 60 point take more time for grant? I applied for SA.

Wondering

Rani


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

aminul112 said:


> CO is assigned?


Not Yet !!


----------



## himbin

Hi Chanpreet,

My brother has been working in WHOLESALER category for 8 yrs now.
But he has no degree. 
Will he be able to get a positive assessment.


----------



## himbin

*1333 importers, exporters and wholesalers*

Hi Guys,
I am new to this thread.
I am interested to apply for SS SNOL 1333 IMPORTERS, EXPORTERS AND WHOLESALERS.
My question is can i apply in this category only with my experience.
I have 8yrs of experience in this field but no formal education.I don't have a bachelors degree.
Is it possible to get a positive assessment?
Thanks for the reply


----------



## GavinMiranda

himbin said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread.
> I am interested to apply for SS SNOL 1333 IMPORTERS, EXPORTERS AND WHOLESALERS.
> My question is can i apply in this category only with my experience.
> I have 8yrs of experience in this field but no formal education.I don't have a bachelors degree.
> Is it possible to get a positive assessment?
> Thanks for the reply


Don't think so... For any skills verification documentation is a must along with relevant education

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## himbin

Thanks Gavin.
But I just read that 5+ yrs of experience can waive off formal education.
A bit confused with that statement.


----------



## GavinMiranda

himbin said:


> Thanks Gavin.
> But I just read that 5+ yrs of experience can waive off formal education.
> A bit confused with that statement.


No update on that... Hope someone with more knowledge on this can help you with proper advice

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminul112

himbin said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this thread.
> I am interested to apply for SS SNOL 1333 IMPORTERS, EXPORTERS AND WHOLESALERS.
> My question is can i apply in this category only with my experience.
> I have 8yrs of experience in this field but no formal education.I don't have a bachelors degree.
> Is it possible to get a positive assessment?
> Thanks for the reply


If you have Diploma recognized by Australian standard, still you can get 10points and pass verification. This is my opinion. You should check with exparts and verification authority.


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi gjn,

I too lodged the VISA on September 22nd, still no luck, may I know, is there any reference number sequence that we have as like in SS application. or is it an random CO allocation?

If not November, I have to wait in January 2016, since December will be freezing period .


----------



## Rani74

Aus Dream said:


> Hi gjn,
> 
> I too lodged the VISA on September 22nd, still no luck, may I know, is there any reference number sequence that we have as like in SS application. or is it an random CO allocation?
> 
> If not November, I have to wait in January 2016, since December will be freezing period .


I too am exactly in the same condition as yours. I lodged on Sept 30th and uploaded all the docs by 21st October, and in such a case we wouldn't even know if a CO is assigned or not (the flip side of uploading all docs before time).

Which state have you applied for and the points that you have scored?

Rani


----------



## Rani74

sushil.kamble11 said:


> Applied on 16th got a direct grant in 42 days
> 
> Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


Wow thats quick Sushil! By the way how many points did you claim, and which visa did you apply for?

Rani


----------



## CHANPREET

himbin said:


> Hi Chanpreet,
> 
> My brother has been working in WHOLESALER category for 8 yrs now.
> But he has no degree.
> Will he be able to get a positive assessment.


Well yes he can get a positive assessment,though without a degree he won't get as many points for qualification..


----------



## gjn

Aus Dream said:


> Hi gjn,
> 
> I too lodged the VISA on September 22nd, still no luck, may I know, is there any reference number sequence that we have as like in SS application. or is it an random CO allocation?
> 
> If not November, I have to wait in January 2016, since December will be freezing period .


Hi, 

I don't think there's a ref number for tracking.did you applied and uploaded documents on the same day?Have you submitted form80 . we submitted form 80 for me as the primary applicant and form 1221 for my spouse.

Hi all, today we did medical.

Hi Rani, 

sa state sponsored and 65 points including partner skills.


----------



## gjn

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Not Yet !!


have you submitted form 80, we did, i think its a must


----------



## Aus Dream

except form 80, all other docs are uploaded, , but not same day, since, since PCC from Singapore. took a long while to receive.
since , my consultancy told, just to wait for the CO to ask for that form 80.

was form 80 an 100 % mandatory doc ? if so. I can start filling up and submit it.


----------



## hope_faith_belief

Aus Dream said:


> except form 80, all other docs are uploaded, , but not same day, since, since PCC from Singapore. took a long while to receive.
> since , my consultancy told, just to wait for the CO to ask for that form 80.
> 
> was form 80 an 100 % mandatory doc ? if so. I can start filling up and submit it.


Yes it is!!


----------



## Tara2007

amyv said:


> Nothing to worry. My husband also had to give urine sample again cause of ocult blood report first time. Medical report came clear.


Please, be very careful with blood in urine, check immediately your bladder and kidney, this is the first sign that something very wrong in the body, i dont know why doctors send payients for second sample of urine, they must send them to ultrasound immediately. Now i know how dangerous blood in urine, it hsppened with my father, same way, doctors sent him for recheck and received a new clean urine sample, but we missed 1 year before normal doctor sent him to ultra sound. Go to ultrasound at different clinic and visit the doctor urolog or who is responsible for bladder?


----------



## gjn

Hi Siva,

After co allocated and after medicals how many days need to wait to get visa grant


----------



## sushil.kamble11

gjn said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> After co allocated and after medicals how many days need to wait to get visa grant


Ideally 1 more month

Sent from my Oneplus Two using Tapatalk


----------



## arun32

hey guys,

For South Australia I have 60+5 points for 261313, software engineer, after creating EOI, while i was trying to login and upload my details, got a popup that i am not eligible to apply ????


----------



## muhammad islam

hi everyone

i have submitted my visa application 190 ,,, friends till how long i can upload my documents,,,is their any specific time or i can keep on uploading till CO is assigned ...

thanks
regards


----------



## CHANPREET

arun32 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> For South Australia I have 60+5 points for 261313, software engineer, after creating EOI, while i was trying to login and upload my details, got a popup that i am not eligible to apply ????


Your occupation code is in red category, which means special conditions apply


----------



## CHANPREET

muhammad islam said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have submitted my visa application 190 ,,, friends till how long i can upload my documents,,,is their any specific time or i can keep on uploading till CO is assigned ...
> 
> thanks
> regards


Yes u can upload docs anytime till co is assigned or for that matter even after that


----------



## Sharadtewari

tanwark said:


> Hi Sharad,
> 
> I was also asked for the same and the good news is that after sharing the score, i got the grant inless than a week's time. So keep your fingers crossed and i think you will soon have it as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Karam


Hi Karam,
It has been 2 weeks since i submitted my PTE scores but no response yet. It seems they will take full 28 days or more. You think i should mail or call them to get this fastened.

regards
Sharad


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Hi Everyone,

Planning to go for SA SS, Now I'm in the process of filing vetasses,
My doubt is I have ICICI global Debit Card, Can I pay through it.
Thanks, Expecting a faster reply..


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Anyone applying for anzsco code 121411?


----------



## GavinMiranda

You can't pay for visa fees through debit card but vetassess canbe paid

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

GavinMiranda said:


> You can't pay for visa fees through debit card but vetassess canbe paid
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Gavin for the reply


----------



## LookingSouth

I got a request to submit additional document on Oct 23. Docs were uploaded on Oct 27. I have yet not received any response from CO. Does anybody know if there is a specific time within which the CO will respond back after upload of required documents. When I asked my agent, she was not able to provide any specifics. She however mentioned that this time around she is observing slower response from COs. 
Let me know if you have any inputs.


----------



## GavinMiranda

Response is slow.. After uploading additional documents requested by co..its taking approximately 45days

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMiranda

Even i am sailing on the same boat

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LookingSouth

Hi Gavin,
OMG! have you already waited for 45 days or are you telling because somebody else experienced the same? Do you know a typical turnaround time in normal circumstances?


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

anybody applying for anzsco code 121411 [ MIXED CROP AND LIVESTOCK FARMER]


----------



## Aus Dream

Guys i got CO allocated , but they still need more evidence for employment, even though when there is sufficient proof is being uploaded,. Providing the docs is not an problem,

but the wait really kills,


----------



## GavinMiranda

LookingSouth said:


> Hi Gavin,
> OMG! have you already waited for 45 days or are you telling because somebody else experienced the same? Do you know a typical turnaround time in normal circumstances?


I'm waiting for the last 37 days after giving the documents that the co asked

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Hi Everyone,

I heard that we can pay visa fees using debit card,
anyone done that, throw some light on this


----------



## GavinMiranda

No you can't. They only accept credit cards or prepaid cards

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

GavinMiranda said:


> No you can't. They only accept credit cards or prepaid cards
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Gavin,
Thanks for the respone,
I read in the forum
"Debit card with VISA / Mastercard will do just fine. Remember transaction limits apply of debit cards too. Confirm with your bank that AUD3060 equivalent is below transaction limit.
Debit card will support in the DIAC site, you will lose around 16000-18000 rs as international exchange rate"

I'm confused now...!


----------



## hope_faith_belief

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Hi Gavin,
> Thanks for the respone,
> I read in the forum
> "Debit card with VISA / Mastercard will do just fine. Remember transaction limits apply of debit cards too. Confirm with your bank that AUD3060 equivalent is below transaction limit.
> Debit card will support in the DIAC site, you will lose around 16000-18000 rs as international exchange rate"
> 
> I'm confused now...!


ACS Fees,
State Sponsorship Fees

can only be paid by Netbanking and Debit Cards.

VISA Fees which will be around 3600 AUD for the Primary Applicant can be only paid by any FOREX Card having 3700 AUD in account or through a Credit Card (if you have that credit limit)

Hope this helps!!

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

hope_faith_belief said:


> ACS Fees,
> State Sponsorship Fees
> 
> can only be paid by Netbanking and Debit Cards.
> 
> VISA Fees which will be around 3600 AUD for the Primary Applicant can be only paid by any FOREX Card having 3700 AUD in account or through a Credit Card (if you have that credit limit)
> 
> Hope this helps!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Prateek


Thanks Prateek,

So If i have a debit card which has 2,00,000 online transaction limit the i can pay ...

correct me if i understood wrong!

Thanks
Balaji


----------



## hope_faith_belief

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Thanks Prateek,
> 
> So If i have a debit card which has 2,00,000 online transaction limit the i can pay ...
> 
> correct me if i understood wrong!
> 
> Thanks
> Balaji


Hello Balaji,

I am afraid not! Only Credit Card or FOREX Card - Don't know the reason but they only accept these two options even if you have same amount in your saving account 

I will suggest to get a FOREX Card and fill it with the amount for the fees, have it filled around 100 AUD extra (as there is some tax also on the amount you pay - for example if fees is 3600 AUD, we will finally pay 3658 AUD), this is the easiest way and you don't lose money - Bank will transfer the same conversion rate which is currently going on (1 AUD = 47 something Rs. i guess)

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

hope_faith_belief said:


> Hello Balaji,
> 
> I am afraid not! Only Credit Card or FOREX Card - Don't know the reason but they only accept these two options even if you have same amount in your saving account
> 
> I will suggest to get a FOREX Card and fill it with the amount for the fees, have it filled around 100 AUD extra (as there is some tax also on the amount you pay - for example if fees is 3600 AUD, we will finally pay 3658 AUD), this is the easiest way and you don't lose money - Bank will transfer the same conversion rate which is currently going on (1 AUD = 47 something Rs. i guess)
> 
> Thanks,
> Prateek


Thanks Prateek,
Any idea where and how to get or apply for the forex card

Thanks 
Balaji


----------



## hope_faith_belief

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Thanks Prateek,
> Any idea where and how to get or apply for the forex card
> 
> Thanks
> Balaji


Any Private Bank - HDFC, AXIS, CITI - you name it.

I will ask you to visit the bank (where you have your account), easy for them to transfer funds and complete the process quickly.

Documents required - Address Proof, Identity Proof and of-course funds , i.e. 3600 AUD which will be 1,67,544 Rs. (as per the current rate of 1 AUD = 46.54 Rs.).

Please do ensure you put 100 AUD extra to be on safer side (you can use it later when you plan to travel)

Thank,
Prateek


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

hope_faith_belief said:


> Any Private Bank - HDFC, AXIS, CITI - you name it.
> 
> I will ask you to visit the bank (where you have your account), easy for them to transfer funds and complete the process quickly.
> 
> Documents required - Address Proof, Identity Proof and of-course funds , i.e. 3600 AUD which will be 1,67,544 Rs. (as per the current rate of 1 AUD = 46.54 Rs.).
> 
> Please do ensure you put 100 AUD extra to be on safer side (you can use it later when you plan to travel)
> 
> Thank,
> Prateek


Thanks Prateek for your reply, will update after contacting the bank


----------



## GavinMiranda

I tried debit cards but they just did not work

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachinaussie

Yesterday, I am requested for medicals by my case officer.... According to applicants' feedback here, it will take about 1 more month to get the grant after submitting medical documents. Is this true? Please correct me if I am wrong.....


----------



## gjn

sachinaussie said:


> Yesterday, I am requested for medicals by my case officer.... According to applicants' feedback here, it will take about 1 more month to get the grant after submitting medical documents. Is this true? Please correct me if I am wrong.....


me also got same response. i attended my medicals on Wednesday. 
as per my friend's experience a week after medicals grant will come. many other experienced people told me this.


----------



## manreetvirk

I have lodged my 190 visa on 27th October..when I will get HAP id for medical..Any Idea...


----------



## hope_faith_belief

manreetvirk said:


> I have lodged my 190 visa on 27th October..when I will get HAP id for medical..Any Idea...


Hello,

Just login into your IMMI Account
Open your Application
Click Health Records
Follow the instructions
At the end you will be asked to save a document - It will have BAR CODE and your HAP ID.

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## manreetvirk

hope_faith_belief said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just login into your IMMI Account
> Open your Application
> Click Health Records
> Follow the instructions
> At the end you will be asked to save a document - It will have BAR CODE and your HAP ID.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prateek


Before medical if my wife get pregnant than can she go for medical..


----------



## hope_faith_belief

manreetvirk said:


> Before medical if my wife get pregnant than can she go for medical..


Yep she can! But it is safe for you to tell you doctor about same, so when they do x-ray, they take care for the same.

Also, once you are done with medicals and you upload your documents onto your IMMI Account and once CO gets assigned. It is advisable/recommended to let your CO know for the same.

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## manreetvirk

hope_faith_belief said:


> Yep she can! But it is safe for you to tell you doctor about same, so when they do x-ray, they take care for the same.
> 
> Also, once you are done with medicals and you upload your documents onto your IMMI Account and once CO gets assigned. It is advisable/recommended to let your CO know for the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prateek


Thanks a lot..


----------



## manreetvirk

what is the cost of medical for two adult persons


----------



## hope_faith_belief

manreetvirk said:


> what is the cost of medical for two adult persons


3500 Rs. per person and you can get it done only with the prescribed Hospitals and Clinics.

So when you are planning to go just google it for your city! Also, ensure you reach on time as there will be lots of people already for the same 

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## manreetvirk

hope_faith_belief said:


> 3500 Rs. per person and you can get it done only with the prescribed Hospitals and Clinics.
> 
> So when you are planning to go just google it for your city! Also, ensure you reach on time as there will be lots of people already for the same
> 
> Thanks,
> Prateek


in some cases do Co ask to delay medical of wife because of pregnancy...?


----------



## hope_faith_belief

manreetvirk said:


> in some cases do Co ask to delay medical of wife because of pregnancy...?


I have not seen any cases like that!

But I will leave other senior expatriates to answer that.

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## manreetvirk

How many days i will get appointment for medical after booking medicals test.


----------



## hope_faith_belief

manreetvirk said:


> How many days i will get appointment for medical after booking medicals test.


Just call your designated Hospital or Clinic in your city, there is no such need of appointment! If needed they will book your one for the date you are looking for:

Make sure you carry your Passport (Along-with Photocopies), HAP ID Letter, Photographs (2 each at-least) and other documents listed.

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## sachinaussie

gjn said:


> me also got same response. i attended my medicals on Wednesday.
> as per my friend's experience a week after medicals grant will come. many other experienced people told me this.


Thanks gjn for your information. Then it seems faster than I expected....


----------



## vzdike

Do anyone have a recent timeline of their South Australia StateSponsership application? How long did it take? 

Looking forward to a reply.


----------



## rkukguy

*Query reg timelines*

Hi All,

I submitted EOI on the 8th of Aug for the ANZCO code 262113 : system administrator with sponsorship from South Australia.

My application status says : Application received and no CO has been allocated yet.

Does anyone have any idea if how long does it take as it has already been more than 3 months and there has been no progress.


----------



## vzdike

@rkukguy

How long did statesponsership taked? If I may ask?


----------



## arunomax

Hi Guys,

I would like to know if this is true, that if we can search for jobs in Australia right after applying/lodging visa with the TRN number that we get. I heard somewhere through agents/consultants that we can search & apply for jobs right after visa lodgement. 
Please let me know if its possible?


----------



## aminul112

rkukguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted EOI on the 8th of Aug for the ANZCO code 262113 : system administrator with sponsorship from South Australia.
> 
> My application status says : Application received and no CO has been allocated yet.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if how long does it take as it has already been more than 3 months and there has been no progress.


It takes 1 to 2 months for CO allocation. Why dont you call Immigration office?

My CO is allocated within 40 days. But I saw that for many people it was more than 50 days.


----------



## aminul112

vzdike said:


> Do anyone have a recent timeline of their South Australia StateSponsership application? How long did it take?
> 
> Looking forward to a reply.


Depends on person to person. It took 9 weeks for me.
I saw few people got in 6 weeks or even less.


----------



## Sgamba

aminul112 said:


> Depends on person to person. It took 9 weeks for me.
> I saw few people got in 6 weeks or even less.


I applied for the state nomination 3 weeks ago (23 October) and I haven't got a nomination yet.

On the migration website it's written that it takes 4-6 weeks to get a reply.

I'll update you all when I get a reply


----------



## Rani74

Sgamba said:


> I applied for the state nomination 3 weeks ago (23 October) and I haven't got a nomination yet.
> 
> On the migration website it's written that it takes 4-6 weeks to get a reply.
> 
> I'll update you all when I get a reply


When applying for a EOI dont we apply for the state nomination in same place in the skillselect website! Or have I done something wrong in instructing my friend! (scared):confused2:


----------



## Sgamba

Rani74 said:


> When applying for a EOI dont we apply for the state nomination in same place in the skillselect website! Or have I done something wrong in instructing my friend! (scared):confused2:


when you apply for SA you need to submit an EOI on skillselect specifying SA as state sponsorship. Then you go and register on Home and apply there too (you need to pay a fee here).

Then you need to wait


----------



## Rani74

Sgamba said:


> when you apply for SA you need to submit an EOI on skillselect specifying SA as state sponsorship. Then you go and register on Home and apply there too (you need to pay a fee here).
> 
> Then you need to wait


Oh no, I have registered on the Home site! My friend applied on 13th October and can he do that now?


----------



## Sgamba

Rani74 said:


> Oh no, I have registered on the Home site! My friend applied on 13th October and can he do that now?


so didn't he apply on skillselect too?


----------



## vzdike

@sgamba 

I also applied on the 23rd October. So we have the same timeline!


----------



## Rani74

Sgamba said:


> so didn't he apply on skillselect too?


Yes he did register in the skill select (https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/) and then applied for EOI there and selected the state as SA as only in SA the occupation is available.


----------



## Rani74

sumi81 said:


> I was going through the member's timelines who applied for SA. By analysing that it seems like people get invites after 14 - 20 days. It just a guess.
> 
> what a time waste.. waiting is killing me..


I and my friend applied for EOI on 13th October, but missed applying for the SA state nomination in the South Australia site. We realized our mistake and applied that yesterday (wasted one full month). In such a case when shall we receive the invite? Experts, please give us some idea, feels so dejected.


----------



## GavinMiranda

Invitations vary from 1week to 6 weeks.. Depends on your points and also your occupation

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMiranda

If your occupation is still open, then nothing to worry about apart from the fact that your plans are delayed by a month

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rani74

GavinMiranda said:


> Invitations vary from 1week to 6 weeks.. Depends on your points and also your occupation
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you Gavin! The occupation (223211-ICT Trainer) is open and was in High Availability yesterday when we submitted it. Today it has moved to medium availability.


----------



## GavinMiranda

Then should not be a problem.. Hope you have selected South Australia as the state when filling the EOI

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rani74

GavinMiranda said:


> Then should not be a problem.. Hope you have selected South Australia as the state when filling the EOI
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes Gavin we did that while filling the EOI on 13th October. But feels sad that one full month got wasted .


----------



## GavinMiranda

Rani74 said:


> Yes Gavin we did that while filling the EOI on 13th October. But feels sad that one full month got wasted .


That's okay... I missed 1 year as I was lazy in filling the state sponsorship last year by 1 day

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMiranda

If that makes you feel any better

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vzdike

Anybody here or know someone who applied under South Australia's chain migration programme?

Looking forward to a reply


----------



## Rani74

GavinMiranda said:


> That's okay... I missed 1 year as I was lazy in filling the state sponsorship last year by 1 day
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Oh thats sad


----------



## shri078

Rani74 said:


> I and my friend applied for EOI on 13th October, but missed applying for the SA state nomination in the South Australia site. We realized our mistake and applied that yesterday (wasted one full month). In such a case when shall we receive the invite? Experts, please give us some idea, feels so dejected.


Based on other users SA is fast in giving invites with very few rejections. Good luck hope you have explored your options for jobs in SA. What job code are you applying for?


----------



## GavinMiranda

Rani74 said:


> Oh thats sad


Seriously.. Got so depressed...just 1 day of laziness and my occupation closed

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rani74

shri078 said:


> Based on other users SA is fast in giving invites with very few rejections. Good luck hope you have explored your options for jobs in SA. What job code are you applying for?


Hi Shri,

Its for ICT Trainer (223211).

Rani


----------



## Rani74

GavinMiranda said:


> Seriously.. Got so depressed...just 1 day of laziness and my occupation closed
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes can sense it. Hey why dont you add your signature, am getting too many questions


----------



## GavinMiranda

Rani74 said:


> Yes can sense it. Hey why dont you add your signature, am getting too many questions


Applied state sponsorship on 6th july... Got invite on 18th july..applied my visa on 17th Aug.. Co contacted on 1st Oct for additional docs...nw waiting for the visa...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rani74

GavinMiranda said:


> Applied state sponsorship on 6th july... Got invite on 18th july..applied my visa on 17th Aug.. Co contacted on 1st Oct for additional docs...nw waiting for the visa...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Wow that's a quick turnaround (except for the one year's wait), so any time in a week or two you will be getting the golden mail!


----------



## GavinMiranda

Hoping for the same...
But that 1 year was a real torture... Everyday without fail I checked the SA website to check if my occupation opens again... Very frustrating time... Hopefully the joy of the grant will wipe away that frustration😀

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Dear All,

By God's Grace, Parents Blessings and fellow Expat members wishes, finally got the Golden Mail from South Australia on 13th Nov 2015.

Would like to thank the senior members, esp Siva and Sameer for their guidance in this journey.

Adelaide, Here We Come ~~~


----------



## GavinMiranda

alok.ibshyd said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's Grace, Parents Blessings and fellow Expat members wishes, finally got the Golden Mail from South Australia on 13th Nov 2015.
> 
> Would like to thank the senior members, esp Siva and Sameer for their guidance in this journey.
> 
> Adelaide, Here We Come ~~~


Please share your time lines

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amyv

Congrats. And all the best. When will you be moving to SA?


----------



## AnuBakshi

*Visa Grant*

Hi Every One,

By God's grace i have received my Visa Grant notification last week as the best Diwali gift ever.

Here's a look at my timelines:-

ANZSCO Code-223311

Had positive VETASSESS since last year

IELTS Score: 7 each

EOI Submitted-July 6th for SA SS 65 points 

Invite received- August 21

Visa Lodged-2nd October 

Submitted all documents and Medicals in 10 days time

Visa-Direct Grant 9th November, 2015

A.


----------



## shri078

AnuBakshi said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> By God's grace i have received my Visa Grant notification last week as the best Diwali gift ever.
> 
> Here's a look at my timelines:-
> 
> ANZSCO Code-223311
> 
> Had positive VETASSESS since last year
> 
> IELTS Score: 7 each
> 
> EOI Submitted-July 6th for SA SS 65 points
> 
> Invite received- August 21
> 
> Visa Lodged-2nd October
> 
> Submitted all documents and Medicals in 10 days time
> 
> Visa-Direct Grant 9th November, 2015
> 
> A.


Congrats

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## AnuBakshi

shri078 said:


> Congrats
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> 11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
> 12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
> 13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


Thanks


----------



## mcmemam

Guys, I submitted all the document along with form 1022 to add my newborn. but I haven't received a response since about 2 weeks ago. Any clue about the excpected response time and what shall I do in this situation?


----------



## Sameer1626

mcmemam said:


> Guys, I submitted all the document along with form 1022 to add my newborn. but I haven't received a response since about 2 weeks ago. Any clue about the excpected response time and what shall I do in this situation?


Hi,

either drop them a mail or simply call them and ask them politely "that is there anything else which is been required from your side"


----------



## Sharadtewari

Congrats dear, hope to see u in Oz if everything goes well for me


----------



## Sharadtewari

mcmemam said:


> Guys, I submitted all the document along with form 1022 to add my newborn. but I haven't received a response since about 2 weeks ago. Any clue about the excpected response time and what shall I do in this situation?


As it is more than 28 days now, i think you should first call them and make sure they ask ur passport no.
Or u can simply drop them a mail with all details asking politely the application status giving some reason as to why you want an early grant...


----------



## vzdike

Just received my South Australia Sponsership! 25 days!! Thanks for the amazing God we have!! Miracles do happen! (They state 6weeks on their website)


----------



## shri078

vzdike said:


> Just received my South Australia Sponsership! 25 days!! Thanks for the amazing God we have!! Miracles do happen! (They state 6weeks on their website)


Congrats friend!!

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## Sgamba

vzdike said:


> Just received my South Australia Sponsership! 25 days!! Thanks for the amazing God we have!! Miracles do happen! (They state 6weeks on their website)


Congratulations =D

I applied on 23 October for the sponsorship but I haven't got a reply yet.

Could you tell me how many points you claimed, your occupation and your English score please?


----------



## vzdike

shri078 said:


> vzdike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my South Australia Sponsership! 25 days!! Thanks for the amazing God we have!! Miracles do happen! (They state 6weeks on their website)
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats friend!!
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> 11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
> 12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
> 13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting
Click to expand...

Thank you! All the best for you! Will keep you guys updated!


----------



## vzdike

Sgamba said:


> vzdike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my South Australia Sponsership! 25 days!! Thanks for the amazing God we have!! Miracles do happen! (They state 6weeks on their website)
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations =D
> 
> I applied on 23 October for the sponsorship but I haven't got a reply yet.
> 
> Could you tell me how many points you claimed, your occupation and your English score please?
Click to expand...

Also applied the 23 October for sponsership. 

I claimed the bare minimum of 60 points and my Ocupation is Primary School Teacher. But I must add applied under their chain migration programme.

English is IELTS Academic R7/W/7.5/S8/L8.5

Feel free to ask more questions.

Keep me updated on your progress.


----------



## rkukguy

vzdike said:


> @rkukguy
> 
> How long did statesponsership taked? If I may ask?


Hi Vzdike,

State sponsorship took a month only.

There is still no update on my application.


----------



## vzdike

rkukguy said:


> vzdike said:
> 
> 
> 
> @rkukguy
> 
> How long did statesponsership taked? If I may ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vzdike,
> 
> State sponsorship took a month only.
> 
> There is still no update on my application.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply! Recieved my Sponsership today just after 25 days! So greatfull for it. Will keep you updated...


----------



## rkukguy

Hi Guys,

Could you please suggest on the next plan of action.

I applied for visa 190 SA SS nominated on the 8th of Aug and the current status of the application says : Application received. I have called DIBP twice and they said that the application is being processed internally and they will let me know if any document is required.

I can see that people who applied later than me are receiving grants. (Many congratulations to all of them).

Waiting anxiously for the decision on my application.


----------



## GavinMiranda

rkukguy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please suggest on the next plan of action.
> 
> I applied for visa 190 SA SS nominated on the 8th of Aug and the current status of the application says : Application received. I have called DIBP twice and they said that the application is being processed internally and they will let me know if any document is required.
> 
> I can see that people who applied later than me are receiving grants. (Many congratulations to all of them).
> 
> Waiting anxiously for the decision on my application.


Can't do much buddy,you just have to wait..looks like your case may have gone for physical verification or else by now the co should have been allocated

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgamba

just got my South Australia sponsorship =D
I submitted my application on 23 October, less than 4 weeks to get a positive reply =D

As I applied also for visa 189 I was thinking to wait for Friday to go on with the application.
Can you confirm that I have 14 days to apply for the visa?


----------



## vzdike

Sgamba said:


> just got my South Australia sponsorship =D
> I submitted my application on 23 October, less than 4 weeks to get a positive reply =D
> 
> As I applied also for visa 189 I was thinking to wait for Friday to go on with the application.
> Can you confirm that I have 14 days to apply for the visa?


You have 60days from date of invitation! 
Congratulations!!


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

sivakumar s s said:


> *Can be paid through credit card or debit card or travel card(prepaid card)*
> 
> _Fees and charges for visas
> 
> ​If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
> 
> Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
> American Express and JCB - 1.99%
> Diners Club International - 2.91%
> * The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online._
> 
> Fees and charges for visas


Dear Sivakumar,

Please confirm again, if we can pay visa fees using Debit Card.
I have a ICICI bank global debit card.
Thanks and Regards
Balaji Kandasamy


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

anyone applying for
ANZSCO Code-121411
[MIXED CROP AND LIVESTOCK FARMER]


----------



## Ls_aus

Dear friends its been 100 days when I lodged my visa but nothing is happening.Even they are not attending phone calls.can anybody suggest what to do?


Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
Grant ???????


----------



## emtiaz_A

Dear All, 

i am planning to apply for SA migration in corporate service manager.
my experience matches with requirement.. but only problem is that my designation is Specialist NOT the manager but i indirectly manage people.. will it affect assessment from vetasses?

another point is that my IELTS score is overall proficient Plus: 7.5

L:8
R:7
W:6.5
S:7

am i going to get any points for this score? though i have seen they accept over all proficient Plus for this occupation.


----------



## Rani74

emtiaz_A said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i am planning to apply for SA migration in corporate service manager.
> my experience matches with requirement.. but only problem is that my designation is Specialist NOT the manager but i indirectly manage people.. will it affect assessment from vetasses?
> 
> another point is that my IELTS score is overall proficient Plus: 7.5
> 
> L:8
> R:7
> W:6.5
> S:7
> 
> am i going to get any points for this score? though i have seen they accept over all proficient Plus for this occupation.


Duties performed is more important than the designation. If you can get evidence from your employer matching with the requirement, you can go ahead with the assessment.


----------



## emtiaz_A

Rani74 said:


> Duties performed is more important than the designation. If you can get evidence from your employer matching with the requirement, you can go ahead with the assessment.


thanks.. what about IELTS point?


----------



## Rani74

emtiaz_A said:


> thanks.. what about IELTS point?


The scores should be 7 in all the categories, but I see a 6.5 so am afraid that you need to give another attempt. But let the others too comment on it.


----------



## Sgamba

emtiaz_A said:


> thanks.. what about IELTS point?


I'm sorry to tell you that with that score you cannot redeem the 10 points of proficient english. So if you need those 10 points to reach 60 points to submit the EOI, then you have to seat the exam again.
However, with a IELTS 7.5 overall you might satisfy the English SA requirements. You need to check this condition for your profession on the SA migration website.

Good luck


----------



## Bk Yogi

Guys i got grant for me and my mother...super happy...i got it on 3rd november...apologies for delay in update...


----------



## mcmemam

Guys, I am sorry for posting my problem again, but it is solved yet, and i need your advice. I submitted my application (wife+a kid) on the 1st of September while my wife was pregnant. Then, I planned a travel back to my home country to issue the newborn passport and birth certificate. However, CO was assigned on 15th of October before the passport issuance. So, my agent submitted all the documents except medical and also submitted form 1022 to add my son. The issue is that I haven't heard from the CO since then. And, my agent is too lazy to call the department.
I have 2 questions now. Firstly, does it normally take this long to add a newborn provided that I also renewed my passport and mentioned that change along with the dependent addition request?
Secondly, can I contact the department if I have my transaction number and the CO name? Or I must use my agent only to contact my CO?
I appreciate your advices.


----------



## manreetvirk

Bk Yogi said:


> Guys i got grant for me and my mother...super happy...i got it on 3rd november...apologies for delay in update...


Congratulation...and all the best ... Please share your visa applied date and further information.


----------



## vzdike

Hi

Probably a stupid question but must form 80 be hand written when you fill him in or may you fill him in using Acrobat Reader and print it out to sign?


----------



## mcmemam

vzdike said:


> Hi
> 
> Probably a stupid question but must form 80 be hand written when you fill him in or may you fill him in using Acrobat Reader and print it out to sign?


Personally, I filled it in using the Acrobat Reader and printed and signed it. then scanned it again. I noticed that is written that you should use a pen, at the top of the first page, for your handwritings to be clear. So I assumed that the digital print would be even clearer, and I haven't received a comment from my agent. But, experts may have another opinion.


----------



## vzdike

mcmemam said:


> vzdike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Probably a stupid question but must form 80 be hand written when you fill him in or may you fill him in using Acrobat Reader and print it out to sign?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I filled it in using the Acrobat Reader and printed and signed it. then scanned it again. I noticed that is written that you should use a pen, at the top of the first page, for your handwritings to be clear. So I assumed that the digital print would be even clearer, and I haven't received a comment from my agent. But, experts may have another opinion.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Sameer1626

mcmemam said:


> Guys, I am sorry for posting my problem again, but it is solved yet, and i need your advice. I submitted my application (wife+a kid) on the 1st of September while my wife was pregnant. Then, I planned a travel back to my home country to issue the newborn passport and birth certificate. However, CO was assigned on 15th of October before the passport issuance. So, my agent submitted all the documents except medical and also submitted form 1022 to add my son. The issue is that I haven't heard from the CO since then. And, my agent is too lazy to call the department.
> I have 2 questions now. Firstly, does it normally take this long to add a newborn provided that I also renewed my passport and mentioned that change along with the dependent addition request?
> Secondly, can I contact the department if I have my transaction number and the CO name? Or I must use my agent only to contact my CO?
> I appreciate your advices.


Hi mate,

Nothing to worry about usually CO does take some time to get back.......and yes you can call on your own and can inform the department about your situation.

All the best!!


----------



## Sameer1626

bk yogi said:


> guys i got grant for me and my mother...super happy...i got it on 3rd november...apologies for delay in update...


congratulation yogiji!!


----------



## hope_faith_belief

All Documents Uploaded and Submitted, Now the real wait starts


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Its been 77 days I have been waiting for 190 Grant from SA. I have logged by VISA on 8th Sep and uploaded all docs including Medicals, PCC & Form 1221. Till date I have not received any intimation from CO asking anything. I have called DIBP on 19.11.2015 and asked about the status of my application, lady on the other side told me that CO is already aligned to your case and you will hear soon from him. But no movement after that 

Please suggest should I call them again, If YES than after how many days ?


----------



## Jagmohan40

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Its been 77 days I have been waiting for 190 Grant from SA. I have logged by VISA on 8th Sep and uploaded all docs including Medicals, PCC & Form 1221. Till date I have not received any intimation from CO asking anything. I have called DIBP on 19.11.2015 and asked about the status of my application, lady on the other side told me that CO is already aligned to your case and you will hear soon from him. But no movement after that
> 
> Please suggest should I call them again, If YES than after how many days ?


3 months seems to be average time.....do not panic .....wait till 100 days....it will come surely....as per my knowledge the volumes are really high this time....god speed


----------



## Sharadtewari

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Its been 77 days I have been waiting for 190 Grant from SA. I have logged by VISA on 8th Sep and uploaded all docs including Medicals, PCC & Form 1221. Till date I have not received any intimation from CO asking anything. I have called DIBP on 19.11.2015 and asked about the status of my application, lady on the other side told me that CO is already aligned to your case and you will hear soon from him. But no movement after that
> 
> Please suggest should I call them again, If YES than after how many days ?


Hi,
Which is your processing office, Adelaide is much better than Brisbane in terms of timeline. However, do drop them a mail asking for status n days you have been waiting for and that there is some urgency for you to move. Hopefully you should get a positive revert...


----------



## rkukguy

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Its been 77 days I have been waiting for 190 Grant from SA. I have logged by VISA on 8th Sep and uploaded all docs including Medicals, PCC & Form 1221. Till date I have not received any intimation from CO asking anything. I have called DIBP on 19.11.2015 and asked about the status of my application, lady on the other side told me that CO is already aligned to your case and you will hear soon from him. But no movement after that
> 
> Please suggest should I call them again, If YES than after how many days ?


Hi Rohit,

Same is my case. Applied on the 8th of Aug and no CO allocated yet. The application status says : application received. Called DIBP twice and they said that a CO is allocated to my application but I cant see it.

What is your application status?


----------



## scindia

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Its been 77 days I have been waiting for 190 Grant from SA. I have logged by VISA on 8th Sep and uploaded all docs including Medicals, PCC & Form 1221. Till date I have not received any intimation from CO asking anything. I have called DIBP on 19.11.2015 and asked about the status of my application, lady on the other side told me that CO is already aligned to your case and you will hear soon from him. But no movement after that
> 
> Please suggest should I call them again, If YES than after how many days ?



Dear Rohit,

we are in the same boat..almost same timeline..Have u applied on ur own or thru agent


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi,
> Which is your processing office, Adelaide is much better than Brisbane in terms of timeline. However, do drop them a mail asking for status n days you have been waiting for and that there is some urgency for you to move. Hopefully you should get a positive revert...


Hi Sharad .... I am not sure which processing office holds my case, how do i check that ?


----------



## Rani74

Hi Friends,

On 13th of October my friend applied EOI selecting SA for state sponsorship and then on 13th of Nov we realized that we missed applying for state sponsorship in SA website and then on the same day we did apply for it. Now its been more than 10 days applying SS and more than 6 weeks lodging EOI, do you think we should mail them about this as a reminder or should we just wait? Please suggest.

Rani


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

scindia said:


> Dear Rohit,
> 
> we are in the same boat..almost same timeline..Have u applied on ur own or thru agent


I have applied through Agent


----------



## vzdike

Rani74 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> On 13th of October my friend applied EOI selecting SA for state sponsorship and then on 13th of Nov we realized that we missed applying for state sponsorship in SA website and then on the same day we did apply for it. Now its been more than 10 days applying SS and more than 6 weeks lodging EOI, do you think we should mail them about this as a reminder or should we just wait? Please suggest.
> 
> Rani


South Australia statesponsership for me was 25 days and I lodge my SS application on their website on the 23rd of October. So think they work on the date from website application

Good Luck!


----------



## Sgamba

Rani74 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> On 13th of October my friend applied EOI selecting SA for state sponsorship and then on 13th of Nov we realized that we missed applying for state sponsorship in SA website and then on the same day we did apply for it. Now its been more than 10 days applying SS and more than 6 weeks lodging EOI, do you think we should mail them about this as a reminder or should we just wait? Please suggest.
> 
> Rani


They definitely work as said by vzdike. I got my nomination in 26 days; however, now on the SA migration website it's written that the process takes 6 weeks on average, so better you wait for that time before to contact them.

Good luck


----------



## aminul112

Rani74 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> On 13th of October my friend applied EOI selecting SA for state sponsorship and then on 13th of Nov we realized that we missed applying for state sponsorship in SA website and then on the same day we did apply for it. Now its been more than 10 days applying SS and more than 6 weeks lodging EOI, do you think we should mail them about this as a reminder or should we just wait? Please suggest.
> 
> Rani


I got nomination after 9 weeks. So better to wait 8 weeks, then send email.


----------



## vzdike

According to a reputable agent they seem that the SC 190 visa get a CO in 2-4 weeks... Any guys here that lodge recently and have this timeline plus minus?


----------



## Ragul28

Normally it takes 8 weeks this year...


----------



## Jagmohan40

vzdike said:


> According to a reputable agent they seem that the SC 190 visa get a CO in 2-4 weeks... Any guys here that lodge recently and have this timeline plus minus?


And how much time post requiremnet raised CO revisit case ...especailly asking for meds?


----------



## andreyx108b

vzdike said:


> According to a reputable agent they seem that the SC 190 visa get a CO in 2-4 weeks... Any guys here that lodge recently and have this timeline plus minus?


In most cases (say 80%) CO nowadays gets assigned within 4-6 weeks. However, to be on a safe side, i would expect anything between 4-8 weeks.


----------



## vzdike

Jagmohan40 said:


> vzdike said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to a reputable agent they seem that the SC 190 visa get a CO in 2-4 weeks... Any guys here that lodge recently and have this timeline plus minus?
> 
> 
> 
> And how much time post requiremnet raised CO revisit case ...especailly asking for meds?
Click to expand...

Not sure if I understand your question? But she had not elaborated on the time after the CO had been assigned? Only mentioned time until you have a CO?


----------



## vzdike

andreyx108b said:


> vzdike said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to a reputable agent they seem that the SC 190 visa get a CO in 2-4 weeks... Any guys here that lodge recently and have this timeline plus minus?
> 
> 
> 
> In most cases (say 80%) CO nowadays gets assigned within 4-6 weeks. However, to be on a safe side, i would expect anything between 4-8 weeks.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your input...


----------



## gjn

hi all,

we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
ielts- may 22 result
ACS spouse skill assessment- applied April 12- result- april17.
spouse undertook pte.
eoi- July 4
sa state sponsorship application- july 8
September 14- invite came
visa application- September 22
medical requested and co allocated-nov 2
medical upload result-nov 9
grant- November 25
thank God and dear friends.


----------



## mcmemam

gjn said:


> hi all, we got grant yesterday. 25th November. vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22. ielts- may 22 result ACS spouse skill assessment- applied April 12- result- april17. spouse undertook pte. eoi- July 4 sa state sponsorship application- july 8 September 14- invite came visa application- September 22 medical requested and co allocated-nov 2 medical upload result-nov 9 grant- November 25 thank God and dear friends.


 congrats gin (Y). Wish you the best in OZ.


----------



## mcmemam

Guys, as I haven't got a response since 2/11 from my CO, I decided to call and ask about the status. Do you know which number should I call? Is if the GSM Adelaide office?


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii,has any finance manager got sa invitation with 55 + 5 points??


----------



## Sharadtewari

gjn said:


> hi all,
> 
> we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
> vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
> ielts- may 22 result
> ACS spouse skill assessment- applied April 12- result- april17.
> spouse undertook pte.
> eoi- July 4
> sa state sponsorship application- july 8
> September 14- invite came
> visa application- September 22
> medical requested and co allocated-nov 2
> medical upload result-nov 9
> grant- November 25
> thank God and dear friends.


This is really quick man, i applied before you, CO allocated before you (26th Sep) asking just for PTE Access n have yet not heard from them. 
Do share your secret of such an early invite. Did you send a special request mail or call...


----------



## Sharadtewari

gjn said:


> hi all,
> 
> we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
> vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
> ielts- may 22 result
> ACS spouse skill assessment- applied April 12- result- april17.
> spouse undertook pte.
> eoi- July 4
> sa state sponsorship application- july 8
> September 14- invite came
> visa application- September 22
> medical requested and co allocated-nov 2
> medical upload result-nov 9
> grant- November 25
> thank God and dear friends.


Can you please share Jobcode for you n wife. Hope you were not in supplementary list n was your job in high demand...


----------



## varunkm1706

gjn said:


> hi all,
> 
> we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
> vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
> ielts- may 22 result
> ACS spouse skill assessment- applied April 12- result- april17.
> spouse undertook pte.
> eoi- July 4
> sa state sponsorship application- july 8
> September 14- invite came
> visa application- September 22
> medical requested and co allocated-nov 2
> medical upload result-nov 9
> grant- November 25
> thank God and dear friends.


Congratulations,See you soon on the other side......


----------



## Sharadtewari

Sharadtewari said:


> Can you please share Jobcode for you n wife. Hope you were not in supplementary list n was your job in high demand...


And yes, many many congratulations. Hopefully, will see you in Adelaide...


----------



## gjn

mcmemam said:


> Guys, as I haven't got a response since 2/11 from my CO, I decided to call and ask about the status. Do you know which number should I call? Is if the GSM Adelaide office?


i called in Friday, 00 61 7 3136 7000. gsm Adelaide. Said processing .that's all.


----------



## gjn

Sharadtewari said:


> This is really quick man, i applied before you, CO allocated before you (26th Sep) asking just for PTE Access n have yet not heard from them.
> Do share your secret of such an early invite. Did you send a special request mail or call...


hi dear, 
nothing. i prayed well. all my documents , employment, education, mine and husband were crystal clear. there weren't much complications. all letters and documents we got from our company. form 80 for me and form 1221 for spouse submitted upfront.


----------



## gjn

Sharadtewari said:


> Can you please share Jobcode for you n wife. Hope you were not in supplementary list n was your job in high demand...


271299 main applicant. medium availability when applied for sa sponsorship
software engineer spouse.


----------



## manreetvirk

Co alloted to my case today..requested form 80 and medicals..


----------



## manreetvirk

Do Co request all the required documents once or he can ask again.


----------



## Sgamba

manreetvirk said:


> Do Co request all the required documents once or he can ask again.


I think they contact you again if they are not happy about the new documents you have provided. But that's just my idea.

Anyways, I'm happy to see you have been contacted after a month from the visa lodgment. It seems that they are working a bit quicker than before for visa 190. That gives me a hope to get contacted by CO before Christmas =)


----------



## gary31

good luck guys


----------



## vzdike

manreetvirk said:


> Co alloted to my case today..requested form 80 and medicals..


How long did you wait for CO?


----------



## manreetvirk

vzdike said:


> How long did you wait for CO?


30 days..


----------



## vzdike

manreetvirk said:


> vzdike said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you wait for CO?
> 
> 
> 
> 30 days..
Click to expand...

Wow that is quick! Keep me updated on hoe long till your grant! Congratz!


----------



## manreetvirk

vzdike said:


> Wow that is quick! Keep me updated on hoe long till your grant! Congratz!


Sure and thanks.


----------



## azm

*Sa ss*

Hello friends!

I have positive skills assessments from the ACS and my occupation is on SA list with a status of low availability. With 50 points at hand, I am planning to apply for SA state nomination, the issue is my post-qualification 1 year work experience is going to complete by the end of this December.

Can someone let me know if I can apply for state nomination now, or I have to wait until the exact one year experience condition is met. I am a bit concerned as there are low nomination places are left. 

Please advise experts, especially if someone has similar experience.

Thanks


----------



## Ls_aus

Got the golden mail today



Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
Sponsoring State South Australia
Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
Grant 30-Nov-15


----------



## Sharadtewari

Ls_aus said:


> Got the golden mail today
> 
> 
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
> CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
> Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
> Grant 30-Nov-15


Congrats mate, that was about 65 days post CO allotment. Quiet a long wait for you but all is well that ends well. Did you mail/ call them or anything or grant happened without any intervention...


----------



## Ajeet

Ls_aus said:


> Got the golden mail today
> 
> 
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
> CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
> Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
> Grant 30-Nov-15


Congrats, mate!

The real story will begin now.


----------



## rkukguy

HI All

I lodged the visa 190 with SA SS on the 8th of Aug. The application status in IMMI account changed to "Application Received" on the 31st of October which means that a CO is allocated since a month. I have uploaded all documents except form 80 for me and wife. I have not got any intimation from the CO yet. Can I expect a direct grant as CO has not contacted me and its been a month.

Thanks


----------



## sakibpass

Ls_aus said:


> Got the golden mail today
> 
> 
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
> CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
> Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
> Grant 30-Nov-15


So far I know South Australia put special condition on this category on 6/7/15. Did you receive visa complying special condition?


----------



## UAAU

Hi, guys! I really need your help! Recently we received rejection from Victoria SS, can I update the same EOI but mark SA or should I create new EOI? Thank you!


----------



## rock2007

congrats ! Ls_aus. Best luck for your future endeavours


----------



## Ls_aus

Sharadtewari said:


> Congrats mate, that was about 65 days post CO allotment. Quiet a long wait for you but all is well that ends well. Did you mail/ call them or anything or grant happened without any intervention...


No mate no follow up.Just patience paid off.


----------



## Ls_aus

sakibpass said:


> So far I know South Australia put special condition on this category on 6/7/15. Did you receive visa complying special condition?


No it was without special conditions


----------



## Ls_aus

rock2007 said:


> congrats ! Ls_aus. Best luck for your future endeavours


Thanks Mate


----------



## mamoon

Hello everyone,

What is the average processing time going on for South Australia these days for 190 with 60 points??? Any rough idea???


----------



## rkukguy

HI All

I lodged the visa 190 with SA SS on the 8th of Aug. The application status in IMMI account changed to "Application Received" on the 31st of October which means that a CO is allocated since a month. I have uploaded all documents except form 80 for me and wife. I have not got any intimation from the CO yet. Can I expect a direct grant as CO has not contacted me and its been a month.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

rkukguy said:


> HI All I lodged the visa 190 with SA SS on the 8th of Aug. The application status in IMMI account changed to "Application Received" on the 31st of October which means that a CO is allocated since a month. I have uploaded all documents except form 80 for me and wife. I have not got any intimation from the CO yet. Can I expect a direct grant as CO has not contacted me and its been a month. Thanks


I think that has been over 3 month so you should been calling CO


----------



## manreetvirk

Has anyone received verification call.. If yes than after how many days of CO allocation...


----------



## muhammad islam

hi friends,

CO CONTACTED (DEC 02, 2015) AFTER 26 DAYS. 
TO SUBMIT PCC, MEDICAL AND SPOUSE IELTS.
VISA 190 SUBMITTED ON NOV 06, 2015 AS 233211.

A QUICK QUESTION IS THIS WILL BE LAST CONTACT I MEAN TO SAY THAT AFTER SUBMITTING ALL THE REQUIRED DOCUMENTS, THEY CAN ASK ME MORE IN FUTURE, LITTLE BIT WORRIED ABOUT EXPERIENCE POINTS...OR THE MENTIONED MORE DOCUMENTS REQUEST MEANS THEY HAVE STUDIED THE CASE AND THEY ARE SATISFIED OR THEY WILL BE STILL STUDYING AFTER RECEIVING THE MISSING ONE..

THANKS 
REGARDS


----------



## Aus Dream

Congrats to all PR winners!!!

Million dollar question, how is life in oz post landing there, especially on Job perspective, we all know , it takes huge time to get basic work itself, so, any recent migrants can share their detailed experience. since, its an huge step in anyones career.

whether we will be able to manage our basic necessities with little saving atleast in initaila days ? any advice is appreciated.


----------



## aminul112

mamoon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> What is the average processing time going on for South Australia these days for 190 with 60 points??? Any rough idea???


6 to 9 weeks.


----------



## rkukguy

Does anyone have the email address where I can ask for an update on my visa processing?


----------



## kraviraj82

Dear All,

I am new to this thread and still didnt find time to go through all the pages, my question is if I am from India and dint have any australian degree or SA work experience, in that case am I not eligible for 190 and is that I am only eligible for 489 ?

The below statement from SA is confusing, please clarify, Thanks

Skilled nomination requirements

_1.3 The following commitment to state restrictions apply.

1.3.1 If you are in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction includes South Australian international graduates residing interstate and overrides chain migration and high points categories.

1.3.2 If you are residing offshore or in South Australia and you completed your Australian qualification outside South Australia in the last 3 years, you can only apply for the provisional 489 visa unless:

At least 6 months of your skilled work experience was undertaken in South Australia (489 or 190 is available)
OR
You meet the requirements for Chain Migration (489 or 190 is available). _

Regards
Ravi


----------



## mamoon

aminul112 said:


> 6 to 9 weeks.


Thanks alot Aminul. But as per their website, it says that 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## indausitis

Hi Folks,

I am new to this forum. 
I wanted to apply for state nomination for South Australia. Wanted to know how the job market is for Software professional (261313)?

Thanks.


----------



## mamoon

Does anyone know that for How long Migration South Australia will be closed for Christmas break? 

And will it also affect the processing of the applications???


----------



## manreetvirk

waitingggg for re-contact....


----------



## manreetvirk

I am also worried about holiday and delay in reply.:sad:


----------



## mamoon

Manreet,

Any idea how long will they keep the office close during Christmas holidays???


----------



## Rani74

mamoon said:


> Manreet,
> 
> Any idea how long will they keep the office close during Christmas holidays???


I think it would be from 24th Dec to 28th and again 31st and 1st. Their public holiday list says so, not sure if DBIP follows this 2015 South Australia Public Holidays

Rani


----------



## kraviraj82

kraviraj82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and still didnt find time to go through all the pages, my question is if I am from India and dint have any australian degree or SA work experience, in that case am I not eligible for 190 and is that I am only eligible for 489 ?
> 
> The below statement from SA is confusing, please clarify, Thanks
> 
> Skilled nomination requirements
> 
> _1.3 The following commitment to state restrictions apply.
> 
> 1.3.1 If you are in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction includes South Australian international graduates residing interstate and overrides chain migration and high points categories.
> 
> 1.3.2 If you are residing offshore or in South Australia and you completed your Australian qualification outside South Australia in the last 3 years, you can only apply for the provisional 489 visa unless:
> 
> At least 6 months of your skilled work experience was undertaken in South Australia (489 or 190 is available)
> OR
> You meet the requirements for Chain Migration (489 or 190 is available). _
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


Hi There, 

Please can any one throw some light. 

I am from India and dont have any Australian degree or SA work experience, in that case am I not eligible for 190 ? and is that I am only eligible for 489 ?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## gaja2710

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Please can any one throw some light.
> 
> I am from India and dont have any Australian degree or SA work experience, in that case am I not eligible for 190 ? and is that I am only eligible for 489 ?
> 
> Thanks
> Ravi


Hi
You don't need any Australian degree or Australian experience for south Australia state sponsored 190 visa.
If you meet eligibility criteria mentioned in DIBP Australia and you are in south Australia skill occupation list, you are eligible for south Australia state sponsor.
Thanks


----------



## kraviraj82

Thanks a lot mate


----------



## manreetvirk

mamoon said:


> Manreet,
> 
> Any idea how long will they keep the office close during Christmas holidays???


no idea..


----------



## muhammad islam

offices will be closed on the following days:

• Friday 25 December 2015
• Monday 28 December 2015
• Tuesday 29 December 2015
• Friday 1 January 2016


----------



## hope_faith_belief

*\woot/ \woot/*

This forum have been bible for me to understand the entire process 

Got mine and wife grant email today 

Thank you senior members and everyone who are part of this big family for all the support and kind words 

Now the real work starts!

Thanks.


----------



## gaus

hope_faith_belief said:


> This forum have been bible for me to understand the entire process
> 
> Got mine and wife grant email today
> 
> Thank you senior members and everyone who are part of this big family for all the support and kind words
> 
> Now the real work starts!
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future1


----------



## amyv

hope_faith_belief said:


> This forum have been bible for me to understand the entire process
> 
> Got mine and wife grant email today
> 
> Thank you senior members and everyone who are part of this big family for all the support and kind words
> 
> Now the real work starts!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Congrats. All the best for the next part of the journey


----------



## rock2007

*SA current timelines*

Hello guys,

A quick clarification pls. SA website mentions 4-6 weeks as the current processing timeline; where as DIBP says its 3 months. Any clue which timeline should be considered as it's been over 7 weeks since i lodged my visa. 

Should we look at timelines mentioned on SA website or DIBP ?


----------



## hope_faith_belief

rock2007 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> A quick clarification pls. SA website mentions 4-6 weeks as the current processing timeline; where as DIBP says its 3 months. Any clue which timeline should be considered as it's been over 7 weeks since i lodged my visa.
> 
> Should we look at timelines mentioned on SA website or DIBP ?


Timelines looks kind of similar to mine, you should be getting your grant in day or two.

Ideally email comes from DIBP but it depends upon your CO from SA, when they give go ahead to DIBP.

This purely my understanding, others and seniors can pitch in for more details.

Thanks!


----------



## mcmemam

Guys, I had sent an email to the skilled support team in order to add my newborn with his passport and birth certificate attached. And i got an acknowledgement that he was added. But, the 'organize health examinations' button is not there. What does this mean? And how should I solve this issue?
Advices are highly appreciated.


----------



## mamoon

Hello everyone,

I need to know that South Australia works on First come first serve basis or do they work on higher points basis with the applications?

Anyone with autheneic information?


----------



## mamoon

mamoon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need to know that South Australia works on First come first serve basis or do they work on higher points basis with the applications?
> 
> Anyone with autheneic information?


Anyone with the Feedback please?


----------



## Sgamba

mamoon said:


> Anyone with the Feedback please?


It should work on a first come first serve basis. I don't have evidence as it's not written anywhere, but checking the forum you can easily see that it works in this way.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS

Sgamba said:


> It should work on a first come first serve basis. I don't have evidence as it's not written anywhere, but checking the forum you can easily see that it works in this way.


I dont think so, lot of October applications have got their grant's where in Aug/ Sep cases still waiting despite providing all documents.


----------



## Sgamba

Good news buddies =D

I got my visa today =D
That's my timeline:
EOI submitted on 23 October
Invite receive on 18 November
Visa lodged on 19 November (uploaded all documents, PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and 1221 included)
Direct Grant on 8 December

I have only one question now. I'm on shore, in Adelaide, do I need to do anything else to validate my visa?


----------



## Sgamba

ROHIT_AUS said:


> I dont think so, lot of October applications have got their grant's where in Aug/ Sep cases still waiting despite providing all documents.


the grant depends on DIBP, SA issues only the invites and those should be on a first come first serve basis. Then for the visa grant it depends on the DIBP.


----------



## mamoon

Sgamba said:


> It should work on a first come first serve basis. I don't have evidence as it's not written anywhere, but checking the forum you can easily see that it works in this way.


Thanks a lot buddy for the feedback. I believe it relieves me alot. 

And lots of congratulations mate for your visa. Exciting moments of life.


----------



## mamoon

Sgamba said:


> the grant depends on DIBP, SA issues only the invites and those should be on a first come first serve basis. Then for the visa grant it depends on the DIBP.


exactly, I believe rohit is confused between two processes.


----------



## manreetvirk

Sgamba said:


> Good news buddies =D
> 
> I got my visa today =D
> That's my timeline:
> EOI submitted on 23 October
> Invite receive on 18 November
> Visa lodged on 19 November (uploaded all documents, PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and 1221 included)
> Direct Grant on 8 December
> 
> I have only one question now. I'm on shore, in Adelaide, do I need to do anything else to validate my visa?


Congratulation...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sgamba said:


> Good news buddies =D
> 
> I got my visa today =D
> That's my timeline:
> EOI submitted on 23 October
> Invite receive on 18 November
> Visa lodged on 19 November (uploaded all documents, PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and 1221 included)
> Direct Grant on 8 December
> 
> I have only one question now. I'm on shore, in Adelaide, do I need to do anything else to validate my visa?


Congratulations.. won the :first: cup


----------



## mamoon

sivakumar s s said:


> Congratulations.. won the :first: cup


Hi Mr. Siva,

I had a query which I asked earlier as well. Do you have any idea about South Australia selection process? 

Do they work on First come first serve basis or do they select higher points applicant first. Please need your advise.


----------



## Sharadtewari

mamoon said:


> Hi Mr. Siva,
> 
> I had a query which I asked earlier as well. Do you have any idea about South Australia selection process?
> 
> Do they work on First come first serve basis or do they select higher points applicant first. Please need your advise.


Everyone get's invite from there mostly on first come first serve basis but we have seen some exceptional cases with delays. So basically, if one really has bad luck than too it will only get delayed but will get for sure.
This is from my experience...


----------



## odraodra

Dear all,

I would like to ask you for a serious advice.

im seven months all and awaiting th birth of our first child.

We have not informed the CO as we have not received any information of the allocation to our case. Today we uploaded all the information requested (including forms 80 and 1221)

Therefore, we would like to know if I could receive the grant soon enough and then travel to Oz in time to deliver my baby.

We have all the documents ready, however, we have not taken our medical (me) for obvious reasons (X-ray exam).

Our case status says 'received'

What should we do?


----------



## manreetvirk

still waiting....


----------



## anoop136

Ls_aus said:


> Got the golden mail today
> 
> 
> 
> Category Finanacial Institution Branch Manager
> Sponsoring State South Australia
> Visa Lodged 11-Aug-15
> CO Allocated 23-Sep-15 and asked for documents
> Documents submitted 24-Sep-15
> Grant 30-Nov-15



Hi congrats.... pls let me know ur overall skill points


----------



## Sgamba

odraodra said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to ask you for a serious advice.
> 
> im seven months all and awaiting th birth of our first child.
> 
> We have not informed the CO as we have not received any information of the allocation to our case. Today we uploaded all the information requested (including forms 80 and 1221)
> 
> Therefore, we would like to know if I could receive the grant soon enough and then travel to Oz in time to deliver my baby.
> 
> We have all the documents ready, however, we have not taken our medical (me) for obvious reasons (X-ray exam).
> 
> Our case status says 'received'
> 
> What should we do?


When did you lodge your visa application?

It seems that the current timeline to be contacted by CO / get a direct grant is approximately 3 weeks.

So you might get the visa before the baby is delivered; however, my concern regards your medicals. I think it's more likely you'll be contacted by CO and in that case you'll go back to the queue and you could wait for 2+ months to get the visa.

Have you submitted any particular form explaining your incapacity to go through the medicals?


----------



## LookingSouth

Its a long wait. Is everybody facing the similar situation?


----------



## Ragul28

Congratulatons Sgamba


----------



## CHANPREET

LookingSouth said:


> Its a long wait. Is everybody facing the similar situation?


I suppose yes, if you mean after co contact.. It's been around 5 weeks since co contacted me and one of my friend is like 80 days and counting... So keep your fingers crossed and Kindly update situation at ur end


----------



## mukeshsharma

i was trying to lodge application for 190 and got the follwing msg 

' The current requirement for the high point category is 85 points. Some occupations aren't available for high point nomination, please see the occupation lists before applying. Enter the points listed on the main applicant's SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI) for the state nomination visa subclass they are applying for. Please see the GSM checklist for details of documents required for the high point category.' , im applying for BA category 261111 , and it seems there are some issues :-( , AM I DOING SOMETHING WRONG or i need to wait a lot of time , 

can anyone point out ???


----------



## mamoon

mukeshsharma said:


> i was trying to lodge application for 190 and got the follwing msg
> 
> ' The current requirement for the high point category is 85 points. Some occupations aren't available for high point nomination, please see the occupation lists before applying. Enter the points listed on the main applicant's SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI) for the state nomination visa subclass they are applying for. Please see the GSM checklist for details of documents required for the high point category.' , im applying for BA category 261111 , and it seems there are some issues :-( , AM I DOING SOMETHING WRONG or i need to wait a lot of time ,
> 
> can anyone point out ???


Are you having 85 points? Business Analyst is under the "Special Conditions Apply" state which means the regular quota for the occupation has been filled and now with special conditions you can only apply.

Please refer to the below link.

State Nominated Occupation Lists


----------



## mamoon

Hi Everyone.

Anyone over here has received any State nomination recently ??? I can see a change of Processing time from 4-6 weeks to 4 weeks only on Migration.sa.gov.au 

Anyone who has received the nomination please advise.


----------



## Rani74

My friend got his nomination for SA yesterday! 70 points, ICT Trainer, 190.


----------



## Rani74

My friend got his nomination for SA yesterday... 70 points, 190 visa, ICT Trainer


----------



## mamoon

Rani74 said:


> My friend got his nomination for SA yesterday... 70 points, 190 visa, ICT Trainer


It means just on the ending of 4th week. I remember he submitted his SA Nomination application on 13th November, right?


----------



## Rani74

mamoon said:


> It means just on the ending of 4th week. I remember he submitted his SA Nomination application on 13th November, right?


Yes you right, it was on 13th November, and that the time the profession was in high availability, and the very next day it went to medium availability category (lucky he!)


----------



## Sharadtewari

LookingSouth said:


> Its a long wait. Is everybody facing the similar situation?


Mine is very simillar timeline to yours. Did you try contacting them. I know someone who is waiting for 85 days now post CO contact. It seems they are focusing more on Direct Grant with a much reduced timeline rather than finishing post CO contact ones. In some cases, there have been exceptions. What do you intend to do?


----------



## LookingSouth

Hi SharadTewari

Have you applied with 80 points? I applied with (60+5) through the agent but when I applied my Job Code was in Low availability. It is not in special conditions. 
I asked my agent to contact them but I have not got any positive response from agent.


----------



## odraodra

GSM Adelaide asked the following documents for me and my spouse:

Certified Birth Certificates
PCCs 
Medical examinations

However, I am pregnant, therefore how could I ask my CO to allow me to wait 1 month until my child is born (January 20th is the due date)?

Should I upload the pending documents as It is my understanding I have 25 days from the letter date to upload these documents

How can I explain this situation to my CO
Thank you


----------



## mcmemam

odraodra said:


> GSM Adelaide asked the following documents for me and my spouse: Certified Birth Certificates PCCs Medical examinations However, I am pregnant, therefore how could I ask my CO to allow me to wait 1 month until my child is born (January 20th is the due date)? Should I upload the pending documents as It is my understanding I have 25 days from the letter date to upload these documents How can I explain this situation to my CO Thank you


You should notify the CO by email and ask for postponing the medical examinations as you shouldnt do the Xray if you're pregnant. Once the baby is born you should provide his/her passport, the birth cert and form 1022 to your CO.


----------



## Sharadtewari

Yes, with 80 points. But after nominations, i dont think it matters point wise so much as you are equivalent to all 190 applicants post nomination.
So the condition is same for all of us. Do you think it matters?


----------



## hitinpandey

Hi All, 

Greetings,

Looking advice on SA invitation my details are below little puzzled as got to know few got invitation on very next day and mine is just over 1 week though they say about 6 weeks but as it is year end.

Occupation - Electrical Engineering Technician (312312)
TRA - Positivi (July 2015)
Score - 60 (55+5)
EOI - 29 Nov 2015
State Sponsorship applied - 8 Dec 2015


----------



## CHANPREET

hitinpandey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Looking advice on SA invitation my details are below little puzzled as got to know few got invitation on very next day and mine is just over 1 week though they say about 6 weeks but as it is year end.
> 
> Occupation - Electrical Engineering Technician (312312)
> TRA - Positivi (July 2015)
> Score - 60 (55+5)
> EOI - 29 Nov 2015
> State Sponsorship applied - 8 Dec 2015


Don't worry bro, u will get it if there is availability, no matter what


----------



## odraodra

mcmemam said:


> You should notify the CO by email and ask for postponing the medical examinations as you shouldnt do the Xray if you're pregnant. Once the baby is born you should provide his/her passport, the birth cert and form 1022 to your CO.



Thank you for your reply.

I wonder if I should attached our PCCs or wait until we have our medical exams done?


----------



## mcmemam

odraodra said:


> Thank you for your reply. I wonder if I should attached our PCCs or wait until we have our medical exams done?


I personally did the PCCs and uploaded them first while waiting for adding my son. But, note that your visa initial entry date will be determined based on the earliest issue date of both pccs and medicals. So, i think that if the IED matters with you, you can ask your CO to postpone the pccs till your baby is born.


----------



## sweethina99

I lodged my application with SA on 12th of Dec in low availaibilty occupation.
If before I get the nomination, the occupation gets closed will I still get a chance?
Or once I have applied I am in the pool no matter if the occupation stays or not?


----------



## Ajeet

odraodra said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I wonder if I should attached our PCCs or wait until we have our medical exams done?


Congrats on baby!
And the move 
Provide your CO with proof of pregnancy and ask for some time.
May I ask why the move from USA to Aus?


----------



## Sgamba

sweethina99 said:


> I lodged my application with SA on 12th of Dec in low availaibilty occupation.
> If before I get the nomination, the occupation gets closed will I still get a chance?
> Or once I have applied I am in the pool no matter if the occupation stays or not?


once you have applied you're in the pool no matter what.

You should get an invite in 4 weeks.

Good luck


----------



## mamoon

Just a quick question,

4 week time line is minimum for SA Nomination or it can be early as well??

Because so far I have not seen any one mentioning about the nomination time line within 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## mamoon

sweethina99 said:


> I lodged my application with SA on 12th of Dec in low availaibilty occupation.
> If before I get the nomination, the occupation gets closed will I still get a chance?
> Or once I have applied I am in the pool no matter if the occupation stays or not?


Its in pool and change of status for the Occupation wont affect your application.


----------



## Sgamba

mamoon said:


> Just a quick question,
> 
> 4 week time line is minimum for SA Nomination or it can be early as well??
> 
> Because so far I have not seen any one mentioning about the nomination time line within 2 or 3 weeks.


I applied for SA nomination in the second half of October and got an invite to apply in 26 days. From what read on the forum it seems that since then SA have issued invites following this timeline.


----------



## mamoon

Sgamba said:


> I applied for SA nomination in the second half of October and got an invite to apply in 26 days. From what read on the forum it seems that since then SA have issued invites following this timeline.


Thanks mate for the info. I am also expecting the outcome by end of December or may be January start. Hopes are really high


----------



## mamoon

Sgamba said:


> I applied for SA nomination in the second half of October and got an invite to apply in 26 days. From what read on the forum it seems that since then SA have issued invites following this timeline.


Buddy can you tell me that how much time do we have to apply for visa after receiving the invite from SA???


----------



## Rani74

mamoon said:


> Buddy can you tell me that how much time do we have to apply for visa after receiving the invite from SA???


60 days.


----------



## titusingh

mamoon said:


> Just a quick question,
> 
> 4 week time line is minimum for SA Nomination or it can be early as well??
> 
> Because so far I have not seen any one mentioning about the nomination time line within 2 or 3 weeks.


Hi
I got SA nomination in exactly 3 weeks on 26th nov. 
So u can hope for that


----------



## mamoon

titusingh said:


> Hi
> I got SA nomination in exactly 3 weeks on 26th nov.
> So u can hope for that



Cool.... What was your occupation and your points calculation please??


----------



## Sgamba

mamoon said:


> Buddy can you tell me that how much time do we have to apply for visa after receiving the invite from SA???



As Rani said you have 60 days to apply.

SA don't work as NSW where you have 2 weeks to accept the nomination. SA issue directly the invite to apply for visa 190 (hence, I think that if you have an active EOI for visa 189 that will be suspended at that time <--- that's just my understanding, need to be confirmed by experts).


----------



## odraodra

bright future said:


> odraodra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I wonder if I should attached our PCCs or wait until we have our medical exams done?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provide your CO with proof of pregnancy and ask for some time.
> May I ask why the move from USA to Aus?
Click to expand...

Good morning

I do not mind the question at all.

Frankly speaking, our decision is purely based for job demand and availability.

Yet, we expect our child to attend university in the US but his early education will be in Australia 

Hope this makes sense


----------



## Dynaco

Hello Everyone,

I am in the process of visa filing.
Medicals, PCC are done.

I have 12 yrs of experience in my field ( ind. designer 232312) but SA had considered 7yrs experience.
Now my question is;
Can I change my job at this moment & switch to teaching profession?
My agent is not recommending it. According to her, australian authorities may contact my employer & some complications may begin as I will be in another job category.

Please suggest


----------



## mcmemam

Dynaco said:


> Hello Everyone, I am in the process of visa filing. Medicals, PCC are done. I have 12 yrs of experience in my field ( ind. designer 232312) but SA had considered 7yrs experience. Now my question is; Can I change my job at this moment & switch to teaching profession? My agent is not recommending it. According to her, australian authorities may contact my employer & some complications may begin as I will be in another job category. Please suggest


What is your profession assessing authority? Is it the ACS?
And how this happened! Didn't your assessing authority give you at least 10 years?


----------



## mamoon

Hello everyone,

Did anyone received nomination recently??? I believe SA migration office will be closed from 24th December till 4th January.


----------



## mamoon

It seems no one has received any invites within last two days


----------



## Dynaco

mcmemam said:


> What is your profession assessing authority? Is it the ACS?
> And how this happened! Didn't your assessing authority give you at least 10 years?


VITASSESS is the authority. But it dosen't matter. I already got the invite and had lodged my visa application, paid the visa fee on 16oct.

My question is, can I change my field from industrial designer to college faculty at this moment? In any case, will it adversly affect my visa process?


----------



## LookingSouth

After a full year worth of effort, finally arrives the golden email. eace:
Relief!
Thanks boarders!


----------



## andreyx108b

LookingSouth said:


> After a full year worth of effort, finally arrives the golden email. eace: Relief! Thanks boarders!


Congrats! Pleaser update your details in the tracker 

Good luck!


----------



## Ajeet

odraodra said:


> Good morning
> 
> I do not mind the question at all.
> 
> Frankly speaking, our decision is purely based for job demand and availability.
> 
> Yet, we expect our child to attend university in the US but his early education will be in Australia
> 
> Hope this makes sense


Well, you are the best judge of your life. It totally makes sense to me. 
Good luck


----------



## Ajeet

LookingSouth said:


> After a full year worth of effort, finally arrives the golden email. eace:
> Relief!
> Thanks boarders!


Congrats mate!

Have a bright future


----------



## manreetvirk

LookingSouth said:


> After a full year worth of effort, finally arrives the golden email. eace:
> Relief!
> Thanks boarders!


congrates...Any job Verification...?


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

anyone trying for code 121411


----------



## Kamboj

Hello,

I lodged my SA SS Application for 489 for occupation Fitter (General) 323211 on 9th December 2015. My occupation was in Low Availability on 9th December and it went in "Special Condition Apply" on 19th December 2015.

I have not received any correspondence SA Immigration till now. 
How my application will be processed ? I mean application submitted during "Low Availability" will be consider in process.

Please suggest me on this. Looking forward for your replies.


Thanks - Kamboj.


----------



## manreetvirk

Kamboj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lodged my SA SS Application for 489 for occupation Fitter (General) 323211 on 9th December 2015. My occupation was in Low Availability on 9th December and it went in "Special Condition Apply" on 19th December 2015.
> 
> I have not received any correspondence SA Immigration till now.
> How my application will be processed ? I mean application submitted during "Low Availability" will be consider in process.
> 
> Please suggest me on this. Looking forward for your replies.
> 
> 
> Thanks - Kamboj.


Don't take tension..once you have applied it is in the process..it does not matter that later it changed to special conditions


----------



## Sharadtewari

Hi Guys,
You can all congratulate me, i ve got the golden mail :first: last friday but forgot to update here in my happiness. Butterfly feeling in stomach, feeling awesome n great.

Oz, here i come lane:


----------



## mamoon

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Guys,
> You can all congratulate me, i ve got the golden mail :first: last friday but forgot to update here in my happiness. Butterfly feeling in stomach, feeling awesome n great.
> 
> Oz, here i come lane:


Congratulations Sharad.


----------



## mamoon

Anyone received invite from South Australia today?


----------



## AdnanKhan

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Guys,
> You can all congratulate me, i ve got the golden mail :first: last friday but forgot to update here in my happiness. Butterfly feeling in stomach, feeling awesome n great.
> 
> Oz, here i come lane:


Congrats, Sharad.

When do you plan to move?

Best Regards,
Adnan


----------



## AdnanKhan

mamoon said:


> Anyone received invite from South Australia today?


Hey Mamoon,

Good to see you here. 

Received the invite back in July. Got the visa grant earlier this month.

Good luck with your process.

Best Regards,
Adnan


----------



## AdnanKhan

LookingSouth said:


> After a full year worth of effort, finally arrives the golden email. eace:
> Relief!
> Thanks boarders!


Congratulations!


----------



## Sharadtewari

I plan to move somewhere in april may as i have a contractual obligation here till than...


----------



## vzdike

Visa update : CO assigned this morning. What is the changes they requested more info later on? We claimed work experience points and added my son that is 18 year old as a dependant. But no info requested on this. Do this mean that all is in order?


----------



## manreetvirk

Sharadtewari said:


> Hi Guys,
> You can all congratulate me, i ve got the golden mail :first: last friday but forgot to update here in my happiness. Butterfly feeling in stomach, feeling awesome n great.
> 
> Oz, here i come lane:


Congratulation...any job varification done in your case...?????


----------



## hitinpandey

Dear Mamoon,

When did you applied for SA (EOI or SA Sponsorship Fee)

I had applied for EOI on 29 Nov and on 8th Fee of 206.4 AUD deducted.


----------



## mamoon

hitinpandey said:


> Dear Mamoon,
> 
> When did you applied for SA (EOI or SA Sponsorship Fee)
> 
> I had applied for EOI on 29 Nov and on 8th Fee of 206.4 AUD deducted.


Hi Hitin,

I applied on 2nd December. Still waiting for the reply. Anyway they are going to close the office from 24th Afternoon till 4th January. 

Lets see when the nomination will be disclosed.


----------



## sweethina99

As South Australia requires at least 1 year of relevant experience (which I have already and I already provided contract and reference letters to SA), does it need to be assessed by relevant assessment body as well?
Please note that I am not claiming any points for work experience with DIBP and currently only have positive skills assessment for my qualifications only.


----------



## LookingSouth

All,
Now that I have secure the PR (SN 190), request your help on following please.

0. When I will make the first entry, will any Visa be stamped on my passport?
1. What is the peak period of job openings? Is it Feb and July?
2. I have a British Driving License valid until 2020? Do I need to apply for AU license?
3. When it comes to Indian passport renewal for me or my family, do I need to inform the authorities about the PR?


----------



## Sgamba

LookingSouth said:


> All,
> Now that I have secure the PR (SN 190), request your help on following please.
> 
> 0. When I will make the first entry, will any Visa be stamped on my passport?
> 1. What is the peak period of job openings? Is it Feb and July?
> 2. I have a British Driving License valid until 2020? Do I need to apply for AU license?
> 3. When it comes to Indian passport renewal for me or my family, do I need to inform the authorities about the PR?


0. No labels will be printed on your passport, just the normal stamp with the date.
1. Yep, generally during February/March the job market is better than in other periods.
2. With your British Driving Licence you can drive in Australia; however, in order to avoid any misunderstandings with police (if they stopped you) I suggest you to apply for the Australian Driving Licence. You need just to go to the office, show your British Driving Licence, pay and you'll get the Australian one.
3. Sorry, I don't know about that.


----------



## Maggie-May24

2. It depends on the state, so you need to check the requirements. Many states, including SA, require you to get a state driver's license within 90 days and you'd likely get a fine if you did not.


----------



## kaju

Maggie-May24 said:


> 2. It depends on the state, so you need to check the requirements. Many states, including SA, require you to get a state driver's license within 90 days and you'd likely get a fine if you did not.


Yes, that's right.  Something to be a bit wary of is that a UK Provisional License is only equal to a Learner's permit here, so you would need to go through the process here, and do the tests before you drive at all. 

For most States, you can only drive for 90 days on a foreign (including full UK) license, but for Victoria it is 6 months. Full UK licenses can be transferred in that period, Indian ones generally can not, and you'll need to do the test.

cheers
kaju


----------



## Maggie-May24

Sorry, I missed your last question...

3. Yes, you need to update DIBP with new passport details since your visas are linked to the passport you held when you applied. You can update on your ImmiAccount apparently, or you can send them a completed form 929 plus a copy of the biodata page from your passports.


----------



## LookingSouth

Thanks All for your answers. It really helps. There are few more if you can help with

1. Its advised that once should have at least 10000 AUD once you land in AU. Is traveller card best option to convert your native currency into AUD? or are there other options too?
2. Subsequently if you need more money, how would you transfer the money? What kind of bank accounts allow transfer from native country to AU.

Please help


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Congrats on your VISA grant, may I know, when you are planning for your initial entry and how about your job hunting process.

moreover 10k , looks will fly in 2 or 3months and how normally, we have to plan for hold there without any jobs , say for about atleast 6 months , any suggestions are welcome,


----------



## Mitzzz

Hello All,

Thank you for sharing experience.

Is any one going to South Australia by March. Could you please share the average weekly expense there and how to approach for jobs after landing?

Regards
Mitzz


----------



## mcmemam

Good morning guys, the CO has contacted me for the second time asking for an additional document, which was not requested in the first request, and she gave me 28 days to submit it. I submitted it immediately. Do you think that I will wait for another month or even more to get a response from her? or this time should be faster? 
Did anyone here have a second contact with the Case Officer? If yes please share the timeline.


----------



## Rani74

mcmemam said:


> Good morning guys, the CO has contacted me for the second time asking for an additional document, which was not requested in the first request, and she gave me 28 days to submit it. I submitted it immediately. Do you think that I will wait for another month or even more to get a response from her? or this time should be faster?
> Did anyone here have a second contact with the Case Officer? If yes please share the timeline.


Second time! What are the documents did she again ask for? Is she the same who had contacted you first time? I have seen quite a few of them (friends here) having second time contact by COs, before they come back, these questions will however be asked, so to save your time in getting their (friends/experts) inputs, asking you beforehand .

Rani


----------



## mcmemam

Rani74 said:


> Second time! What are the documents did she again ask for? Is she the same who had contacted you first time? I have seen quite a few of them (friends here) having second time contact by COs, before they come back, these questions will however be asked, so to save your time in getting their (friends/experts) inputs, asking you beforehand . Rani


In the first time a case officer asked for all docs including form 80. When I submitted form 80 I mentioned that I received military training through a one year conscription service. That was on 2nd of Nov. Then, I added my newborn and did the medicals. Then, I called them because of the delay on the 20th of Dec. they replied that they are sorry for the delay and my case will be reassigned to whoever case officer is free. After 2 days, I received a request from a different CO asking for the military service discharge document (and giving me 28 days to submit it). i provided it immediately. But the question is: did they have a look into all the documents? Does this mean that their response will be faster this time? Or i need to wait for another too long time.


----------



## faty

I need to confirm how SA sponsorship that requires 1 year "skilled" work experience verified? If i am not residing in AU, and my Work experience is not (atleast 3 years for Engineers Australia to validate). How will SA validate my experience. By directly contacting Emplyer?

Or Shall I assume that those who ain't in SA are exempted to receive any invite because they have never visited AU?


----------



## hitinpandey

South Australia Website says : Processing Time of 4 Weeks hopefully they will comply same. 


Processing times


----------



## mamoon

hitinpandey said:


> South Australia Website says : Processing Time of 4 Weeks hopefully they will comply same.
> 
> 
> Processing times


Yeah hoping the same. When did you lodged the application on SA migration?


----------



## manreetvirk

a long wait..


----------



## odraodra

mcmemam said:


> In the first time a case officer asked for all docs including form 80. When I submitted form 80 I mentioned that I received military training through a one year conscription service. That was on 2nd of Nov. Then, I added my newborn and did the medicals. Then, I called them because of the delay on the 20th of Dec. they replied that they are sorry for the delay and my case will be reassigned to whoever case officer is free. After 2 days, I received a request from a different CO asking for the military service discharge document (and giving me 28 days to submit it). i provided it immediately. But the question is: did they have a look into all the documents? Does this mean that their response will be faster this time? Or i need to wait for another too long time.



I am also awaiting final visa confirmation, however I recently update my case information via "Change in Circumstances" given that we are expecting our first child in mid-late January.

We have submitted all our information except the medical exams.

Also, as per our understanding, once our newborn baby is born, we must attach a certified Birth Certificate and a color scan of the Bio-metric Passport Page. This will allow the CO to add the new applicant to the application.

How long am I expected to wait before being able to obtain the HAP number?

Any advice, will be truly appreciated.

My time line is as follows (South Australia)

Wholesaler - 133312
VET+ve May 2015
IELTS (7+ Each) June 2015
EOI submitted 190 70 points 30th July 2015
Invited - 25th September 2015
190 Visa Applied - November 21st, 2015
CO Allocated - December 7th, 2015
Informed CO Pregnancy (Change in Circumstance) - December 21st, 2015
PCCs, Form 1221 & 80 Uploaded - December 22nd, 2015
Medicals - XXXX
Visa Grant - XXXX
Flying to Australia - XXXX

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Frenzysu

Dear Siva and other experts,

Today I got a call from the Australian embassy and they asked for few information like my DOB, current position in the company etc. along with my detailed roles and responsibilities. I was not at all expecting this call and due to this sudden call, I personally felt I could have done much better in explaining my roles. I felt I missed out explaining few points in my role. Will this impact my visa processing?


----------



## mcmemam

odraodra said:


> I am also awaiting final visa confirmation, however I recently update my case information via "Change in Circumstances" given that we are expecting our first child in mid-late January.
> 
> We have submitted all our information except the medical exams.
> 
> Also, as per our understanding, once our newborn baby is born, we must attach a certified Birth Certificate and a color scan of the Bio-metric Passport Page. This will allow the CO to add the new applicant to the application.
> 
> How long am I expected to wait before being able to obtain the HAP number?
> 
> Any advice, will be truly appreciated.
> 
> My time line is as follows (South Australia)
> 
> Wholesaler - 133312
> VET+ve May 2015
> IELTS (7+ Each) June 2015
> EOI submitted 190 70 points 30th July 2015
> Invited - 25th September 2015
> 190 Visa Applied - November 21st, 2015
> CO Allocated - December 7th, 2015
> Informed CO Pregnancy (Change in Circumstance) - December 21st, 2015
> PCCs, Form 1221 & 80 Uploaded - December 22nd, 2015
> Medicals - XXXX
> Visa Grant - XXXX
> Flying to Australia - XXXX
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!


Review the latest replies in this post
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...id-after-adding-newborn-my-application-9.html

I wish you a happy new year and good luck.


----------



## Ragul28

Happy to inform that i got my grant yesterday :lalala:

Thanks everyone for the love and support !!!


----------



## Jsinghcbs

Hi chanpreet , after a lot of looking i finally found someone who shares the same occupation for which i wish to apply.
Since i wanted to try for wholesaler occupation and coudnt find any help earlier i filed my case for vetasses advisory first. Waiting their reply. 
Since you have already assesed your case in wholesaler category and got a positive response is it possible for you to share some information with me.
My details are 
Jaspreet singh 
New delhi 
Occ. Wholesaler 
Quali . M.b.a 
Exp. 3.5 years.
I would be glad if you can share some valuable tips with me.


----------



## Jsinghcbs

*Hi chanpreet*



CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys after lots of wait I have finally received ' the silver mail' finally got the invite.. Thanks for supporting guys
> Nomination applied on 24th July
> Reference number 384**
> Occupation 133312 wholesaler
> Points 55+5


Hi chanpreet 
I am new to this forum and found you after a lot of looking.
How can i get in touch with you.
I need your valueable inputs on wholesaler occupation.
Regards 
Jaspreet


----------



## varundev

Ragul28 said:


> Happy to inform that i got my grant yesterday :lalala:
> 
> Thanks everyone for the love and support !!!


Congratulations and Great moment on the new Year. Its really Great for you. Now let get ready for lane:


----------



## varundev

Frenzysu said:


> Dear Siva and other experts,
> 
> Today I got a call from the Australian embassy and they asked for few information like my DOB, current position in the company etc. along with my detailed roles and responsibilities. I was not at all expecting this call and due to this sudden call, I personally felt I could have done much better in explaining my roles. I felt I missed out explaining few points in my role. Will this impact my visa processing?


Hello Mate,

If you have stated your roles and responsibility according to your job profile and experience letter so you don't need to be worry. You can also check that your employer got the same call or not. In most of cases they call employee and its employer. Only in certain cases they call any one of them. If you have replied confidently so don't need to worry. Best Luck and ready for great in short time

Regards


----------



## Dreamsdocomethru

Hi all, am new here! Just joined yesterday and have read from page 620 to end. Chanpreet,Jsinghcbs,odraodra!! Wooww I am also interesting in drawing insight from you, my code is 133312(wholesaler), am yet to take PTE-A and also haven't gotten assessed by Vetassess. Will need your encouragements. Cheers!!


----------



## Jsinghcbs

*Hi chanpreet*



CHANPREET said:


> Gr8.. Congratulations and all the best for further process


God... i dont know how to use this forum... 
Mr . Chanpreet ??
Am i able to reach you?


----------



## Jsinghcbs

*Hi*



Dreamsdocomethru said:


> Hi all, am new here! Just joined yesterday and have read from page 620 to end. Chanpreet,Jsinghcbs,odraodra!! Wooww I am also interesting in drawing insight from you, my code is 133312(wholesaler), am yet to take PTE-A and also haven't gotten assessed by Vetassess. Will need your encouragements. Cheers!!


Hi lets get in touch we are on the same boat and both starting up.


----------



## Sgamba

Jsinghcbs said:


> God... i dont know how to use this forum...
> Mr . Chanpreet ??
> Am i able to reach you?


you need to post at least 5 messages on the forum to send PM.
One more post and you'll be able to contact Chanpreet through PM.

Good luck with your visa process


----------



## Dreamsdocomethru

Hi jsinghcbs, so which are you about to do, am studying for PTE-A all thru this Jan. Will take the test hopefully by Feb. Will also push to send my docs for Vetassess assessment.


----------



## muhammad islam

Ragul28 said:


> Happy to inform that i got my grant yesterday :lalala:
> 
> Thanks everyone for the love and support !!!



great to hear that ragul granted ,,,, goodluck bro...congrts


----------



## odraodra

mcmemam said:


> odraodra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also awaiting final visa confirmation, however I recently update my case information via "Change in Circumstances" given that we are expecting our first child in mid-late January.
> 
> We have submitted all our information except the medical exams.
> 
> Also, as per our understanding, once our newborn baby is born, we must attach a certified Birth Certificate and a color scan of the Bio-metric Passport Page. This will allow the CO to add the new applicant to the application.
> 
> How long am I expected to wait before being able to obtain the HAP number?
> 
> Any advice, will be truly appreciated.
> 
> My time line is as follows (South Australia)
> 
> Wholesaler - 133312
> VET+ve May 2015
> IELTS (7+ Each) June 2015
> EOI submitted 190 70 points 30th July 2015
> Invited - 25th September 2015
> 190 Visa Applied - November 21st, 2015
> CO Allocated - December 7th, 2015
> Informed CO Pregnancy (Change in Circumstance) - December 21st, 2015
> PCCs, Form 1221 & 80 Uploaded - December 22nd, 2015
> Medicals - XXXX
> Visa Grant - XXXX
> Flying to Australia - XXXX
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Review the latest replies in this post
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...id-after-adding-newborn-my-application-9.html
> 
> I wish you a happy new year and good luck.
Click to expand...


Thank you very much for the information


----------



## odraodra

Dreamsdocomethru said:


> Hi all, am new here! Just joined yesterday and have read from page 620 to end. Chanpreet,Jsinghcbs,odraodra!! Wooww I am also interesting in drawing insight from you, my code is 133312(wholesaler), am yet to take PTE-A and also haven't gotten assessed by Vetassess. Will need your encouragements. Cheers!!


Happy New Year

May your wish to travel to Oz come true in 2016

The most challenging issue is having your qualifications properly and fully assessed by VETASSESS.

But having the necessary evidence from your current and previous employer is of the utmost importance.

I had the opportunity of obtaining signed letters of declaration from my current company president, deputy director (former employer #1) and sales director (former employer #2).
This has helped me a lot in my Oz migration


----------



## Jsinghcbs

Hi i have sent my documents for vetasses advisory first i thought advisory would be better than assesment. 
Once advisory is positive i shall submit it for assesment.


----------



## Jsinghcbs

*Hi*



Dreamsdocomethru said:


> Hi jsinghcbs, so which are you about to do, am studying for PTE-A all thru this Jan. Will take the test hopefully by Feb. Will also push to send my docs for Vetassess assessment.


Sent my documents for vetasses advisory. 
Once advisory is done i shall send then for assesment.


----------



## Jsinghcbs

Sgamba said:


> you need to post at least 5 messages on the forum to send PM.
> One more post and you'll be able to contact Chanpreet through PM.
> 
> Good luck with your visa process


thanks a lot


----------



## CHANPREET

Jsinghcbs said:


> Hi lets get in touch we are on the same boat and both starting up.


Hola Hola... M trending on expat... Sorry guys was out of touch with Expat as I thought it's holiday time and everyone would be sleeping... Jsinghcbs and dreamsdocomethru.. M very much in loop now with your situation, pleased to offer any help you guys want.. Just send ur queries.. I am available all the time


----------



## Dreamsdocomethru

Thanks Odra for replying, am self employed so gathering the business docs for notarization. Its a pleasure!! Will keep you updated.


----------



## Dreamsdocomethru

Hi Jsinghcbs, do you have an idea of how long advisory takes? I wanted to go straight to assessment, what's the benefit of advisory, anyone?


----------



## Dreamsdocomethru

CHANPREET said:


> Jsinghcbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lets get in touch we are on the same boat and both starting up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Hola... M trending on expat... Sorry guys was out of touch with Expat as I thought it's holiday time and everyone would be sleeping... Jsinghcbs and dreamsdocomethru.. M very much in loop now with your situation, pleased to offer any help you guys want.. Just send ur queries.. I am available all the time
Click to expand...

Thanks Chanpreet, I will sure disturb you with loads of questions. Am soo excited having connected with y"all.


----------



## manreetvirk

waiting..


----------



## mamoon

Hello Everyone,

Anyone received nomination invitation today???


----------



## Jsinghcbs

*Hi*



Dreamsdocomethru said:


> Hi Jsinghcbs, do you have an idea of how long advisory takes? I wanted to go straight to assessment, what's the benefit of advisory, anyone?


These days its taking 40 days. 
Well chanpreet is back he has been through all of it so ask him all you got.


----------



## CHANPREET

Dreamsdocomethru said:


> Hi Jsinghcbs, do you have an idea of how long advisory takes? I wanted to go straight to assessment, what's the benefit of advisory, anyone?


Well no idea how long advisory takes, but assessment takes 2-3 months, timelines are published in vetassess website... If you have any doubts regarding which occupation code u should go for then go for advisory


----------



## vikasqut

I ahve applied for SOuth Australia EOI on 13th dec and the website says they take 4 weeks to process. It means should i be expecting the result by the end of this week or will it take longer???please suggest


----------



## mamoon

Did anyone received any invites from South Australia after new year????


----------



## rock2007

I was wondering if anyone got their grant in this year !


----------



## sachinaussie

Hi,

It is with great pleasure to notify you all that I received VISA Grant email today.

Thanks everyone for your information posted in this thread.


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Friends,

Happy to inform you all, that I have been granted VISA today , thanks all for your timely support.

Hi Sachin,

Congrats on your Golden Cup, may I know, when you are planning for initial entry. and do u have any info, how is the job market there for IT jobs now. I belong to ICT 262112 ( Security Specialist )


----------



## manreetvirk

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Happy to inform you all, that I have been granted VISA today , thanks all for your timely support.
> 
> Hi Sachin,
> 
> Congrats on your Golden Cup, may I know, when you are planning for initial entry. and do u have any info, how is the job market there for IT jobs now. I belong to ICT 262112 ( Security Specialist )



Congratulations... Please share CO assigned date...


----------



## manreetvirk

sachinaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is with great pleasure to notify you all that I received VISA Grant email today.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your information posted in this thread.


Congratulations...


----------



## Aus Dream

CO assigned on NOV 5th 2015, I see you too belong to network domain, lets be connected. Do you have any forums or groups , especially for the "network & security" for the AUS .


----------



## manreetvirk

Aus Dream said:


> CO assigned on NOV 5th 2015, I see you too belong to network domain, lets be connected. Do you have any forums or groups , especially for the "network & security" for the AUS .


NOt yet..busy in waiting..


----------



## gahanama

Me too from network and security background. Let us get connected

Network Administrator - 263112
ACS +ve July 2014 
PTE May 2015
EOI submitted
Invited - 16 Oct 2015 
Lodged VISA Application 21st Oct 2015
Medical Done PCC Done
Co Contacted 17 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and employment doc)
Doc Submitted: 23rd Nov 2015
Visa Grant:Waiting


----------



## CHANPREET

Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further 
Assessment applied 28/04/2015
Assessment positive 23/07/2015
Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
Nomination received 23/09/2015
Visa lodged 03/10/2015
Co contact 09/11/2015
Visa grant 08/01/2016
Occupation code 133312


----------



## gaja2710

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further
> Assessment applied 28/04/2015
> Assessment positive 23/07/2015
> Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
> Nomination received 23/09/2015
> Visa lodged 03/10/2015
> Co contact 09/11/2015
> Visa grant 08/01/2016
> Occupation code 133312


Congrats bro...


----------



## Dreamsdocomethru

CHANPREET said:


> Hi guys, very pleased to inform you that I have been granted visa today. Thanks community for the support and looking forward to support those who need it further
> Assessment applied 28/04/2015
> Assessment positive 23/07/2015
> Nomination applied S.A 24/07/2015
> Nomination received 23/09/2015
> Visa lodged 03/10/2015
> Co contact 09/11/2015
> Visa grant 08/01/2016
> Occupation code 133312



So happy for you Chanpreet!! Congrats!!


----------



## gary31

Congrats chanpreet, see u in adelaide


----------



## CHANPREET

Thank you soo much everybody..


----------



## gary31

So chanpreet when r u planning to come ?


----------



## CHANPREET

gary31 said:


> So chanpreet when r u planning to come ?


Probably in march..


----------



## gary31

CHANPREET said:


> Probably in march..


ok, all the best ahead and feel free to ask if any questions


----------



## CHANPREET

gary31 said:


> ok, all the best ahead and feel free to ask if any questions


Thanks 😊


----------



## odraodra

Congratulations Chanpreet 

Best wishes in your life ahead


----------



## manreetvirk

waiting.......


----------



## CHANPREET

odraodra said:


> Congratulations Chanpreet
> 
> Best wishes in your life ahead


Thanks mate..


----------



## Black_Rose

Congrats


----------



## gary31

Guys any one who is planning to get a car once you come here try to avoid dealers and try to find a direct seller as dealers charge more than what the car is really worth. I met a guy who recently came from India and was ripped off by a dealer.

Thought of sharing with you guys


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Gary, Since I have got my PR now, I have to plan for Initial entry , could you please advise on the below,

how many days of stay would be preferred during my initial entry?
is there any mandatory things like any registration has to be done, during this stay?
most important, am planning right now for the initial entry alone and planning to search job from india, will this work out ? how is job market for IT network & security in SA ?



your suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## gary31

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Gary, Since I have got my PR now, I have to plan for Initial entry , could you please advise on the below,
> 
> how many days of stay would be preferred during my initial entry?
> is there any mandatory things like any registration has to be done, during this stay?
> most important, am planning right now for the initial entry alone and planning to search job from india, will this work out ? how is job market for IT network & security in SA ?
> 
> 
> 
> your suggestions are appreciated.


Hey Aus Dream

As far as i know there is no minimum day requirement if you want to validate your visa. Once you reach you need to inform the State authorities about your arrival. I guess the email id is mentioned on the SA website.

Searching for a job from India may work out or may not. Job market totally depends on your field and as I am not from IT so I will not be able to give you even a rough idea. But want to give a heads up that job market is not that good compared to Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Aus Dream

Thanks for the info gary.

its bad news to hear that job market is not that good, just wanted to know, about the lifestyle difference that would make living in Australia and living in Singapore / Dubai. I ask this, to just arrange some back up options if AUS is not working out .


----------



## gary31

Aus Dream said:


> Thanks for the info gary.
> 
> its bad news to hear that job market is not that good, just wanted to know, about the lifestyle difference that would make living in Australia and living in Singapore / Dubai. I ask this, to just arrange some back up options if AUS is not working out .


Do not get demotivated.Few of my friends got jobs real soon that too in their profile. If you will keep on moving places to places it will get difficult for u. Reference plays a very important role here for jobs. Everyone will achieve what they want but for few of us it may be bit longer than others.


----------



## Mitzzz

Hello All,

Any more grants in January?


Regards

Mitzz


----------



## Lexa111

Hello,

I would like to apply for Sales and marketing manager assessment through AIM. I am worried though. I have masters in management from England. From last 2 and half year I have been working in India as Sales and marketing manager. I do have more than 4 managers reporting to me. The organization is a hospitality business and we 100-130 employees. I do have marketing experience from England. 

Does anyone here have experience of positive assessment with 2.5 years of experience? Shall I give them all the payslips? What do you guys say? 

LEXA


----------



## Frenzysu

Hi All,

Want to share this happy news that I finally received my grant today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.


----------



## varunkm1706

Frenzysu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share this happy news that I finally received my grant today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.


Congrats and all the best


----------



## gaus

Frenzysu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share this happy news that I finally received my grant today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Rani74

Frenzysu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share this happy news that I finally received my grant today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.


Congratulations. Hey please update your signature, the date you lodged your visa, co contact and type of visa, and so on.

Rani


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Frenzysu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share this happy news that I finally received my grant today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.


Wow
Awesome! 
Congrats 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

Frenzysu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share this happy news that I finally received my grant today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.


Congrates dear..could you share your visa lodged date and CO allocation date..


----------



## mcmemam

Frenzysu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share this happy news that I finally received my grant today. Thanks all for your support and guidance.


Congrats man. Wish you the best in your coming life lane:. And best wishes and prayers for those who are waiting / including myself


----------



## hitinpandey

Hello Friends,

Anyone applied Sponsorship in 2015 (mine is 8th dec) and waiting for invitation.

Reg//Hp
Occupation - 312312
Point - 60
TRA - 19 Aug 14 submitted ; 6 June 2015 (received)
EOI - 8th Dec 2015
Invitation - Awaited


----------



## vzdike

@mcmemam

If I may ask why did you get 2 CO contacts? What did they ask for 2nd time around?


----------



## mcmemam

vzdike said:


> If I may ask why did you get 2 CO contacts? What did they ask for 2nd time around?


They asked for the military service details docs. I thinks that is because I mention in form 80 that I received military training and served in the army. So, i provided the military discharge certificate, and I am waiting again 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vzdike

mcmemam said:


> They asked for the military service details docs. I thinks that is because I mention in form 80 that I received military training and served in the army. So, i provided the military discharge certificate, and I am waiting again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


So you did not submit Form80 prior to first CO contact?

Good luck on the waiting!


----------



## Frenzysu

Hi Seniors/experts,

I have a couple of questions:

1) Since mine is a SC 190, should my first entry be to the place from which I was nominated. In other words, should my first landing in Australia be the state from which I was nominated?

2) Should I be strictly working in the nominated occupation that I choose? or can i work in other occupation also if I have experience?


----------



## Sgamba

Frenzysu said:


> Hi Seniors/experts,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Since mine is a SC 190, should my first entry be to the place from which I was nominated. In other words, should my first landing in Australia be the state from which I was nominated?
> 
> 2) Should I be strictly working in the nominated occupation that I choose? or can i work in other occupation also if I have experience?


I cannot help you for question 1, but regarding question 2 you can definitely do whatever job you desire. You have no limitations about that


----------



## CHANPREET

Frenzysu said:


> Hi Seniors/experts,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Since mine is a SC 190, should my first entry be to the place from which I was nominated. In other words, should my first landing in Australia be the state from which I was nominated?
> 
> 2) Should I be strictly working in the nominated occupation that I choose? or can i work in other occupation also if I have experience?


Well u can land anywhere and work in any sector..


----------



## manreetvirk

waiting....


----------



## Anibal Ryan

manreetvirk said:


> waiting....


Waiting


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Waiting! !!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ginni

Frenzysu said:


> Hi Seniors/experts,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Since mine is a SC 190, should my first entry be to the place from which I was nominated. In other words, should my first landing in Australia be the state from which I was nominated?
> 
> 2) Should I be strictly working in the nominated occupation that I choose? or can i work in other occupation also if I have experience?


1. Yes, You must land in the same state for which you have got the visa to activate it.
2. This is not strict condition. If you can not get the job of your profile. Obviously, you will try some other job.


----------



## dani5h

ginni said:


> 1. Yes, You must land in the same state for which you have got the visa to activate it.
> 2. This is not strict condition. If you can not get the job of your profile. Obviously, you will try some other job.


Hi,

I would just like to add that i do not think it is necessary to land in the same state from which you got the visa to activate it. I got my family and mine from SA but my family did the landing in Sydney. And i checked the status of the visa through VEVO recently - its still in effect.

Regards,

Dany


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

dani5h said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would just like to add that i do not think it is necessary to land in the same state from which you got the visa to activate it. I got my family and mine from SA but my family did the landing in Sydney. And i checked the status of the visa through VEVO recently - its still in effect.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dany


Got a reply from another friend in this forum long back on this....!

"" You have to just visit Australia along with all the members of your family who have been granted the visa.

Theoretically U don't need to go any point beyond the airport where your passport will be stamped and you can return immediately.

But u wont do that**in fact you will add Australian national income by visiting its inner city and its attractions😁😜...*as long as you pass through australian immigration your visa will be validated. 

As yourself we had SA sponorship but passed through Melbourne to validate our visa, so you should be ok going through...**""


👍👍😊Good Luck!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

One can validate visa at any Australian state / airport/ seaport .

secondly you can do any job study or business


----------



## [email protected]

sivakumar s s said:


> One can validate visa at any Australian state / airport/ seaport .
> 
> secondly you can do any job study or business


Guys, I had submitted my application with South Australia some time ago along with Medicals and PCC. Now my wife's passport number has changed post renewal. I would now submit the new passport details. The questions is that would I have to get a new PCC done for her due to change in passport details

Thanks


----------



## Pai 007

manreetvirk said:


> waiting....


Hi Bro!

I lodged visa application on 31 Oct 2015 for Interior Decorator. hope so we get visa soon..


----------



## gahanama

[email protected] said:


> Guys, I had submitted my application with South Australia some time ago along with Medicals and PCC. Now my wife's passport number has changed post renewal. I would now submit the new passport details. The questions is that would I have to get a new PCC done for her due to change in passport details
> 
> Thanks


You don't have to get new PCC just need to update new passport details in Form 929. If you have already done PCC and submitted the same for Visa application then no need for it.


----------



## Pai 007

Any one have lodged 489 visa in the month of Oct 15 and waiting for grant..? let share it so that we can have a some idea ?

I have lodged an application for 489 visa on 31 Oct 2015


----------



## Ragul28

Anyone moving to Adelaide this month ??

I will be flying tomorrow ; fingers crossed ...


----------



## gahanama

Hello Guys,

Just to update you.Got my Visa grant.:second:

Network Administrator - 263112
ACS +ve July 2014
PTE May 2015
EOI submitted
Invited - 16 Oct 2015
Lodged VISA Application 21st Oct 2015
Medical Done PCC Done
Co Contacted 17 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and employment doc)
Doc Submitted: 23rd Nov 2015
Visa Grant:3 February 2016:second:


----------



## gaus

gahanama said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to update you.Got my Visa grant.:second:
> 
> Network Administrator - 263112
> ACS +ve July 2014
> PTE May 2015
> EOI submitted
> Invited - 16 Oct 2015
> Lodged VISA Application 21st Oct 2015
> Medical Done PCC Done
> Co Contacted 17 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and employment doc)
> Doc Submitted: 23rd Nov 2015
> Visa Grant:3 February 2016:second:


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

gahanama said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to update you.Got my Visa grant.:second:
> 
> Network Administrator - 263112
> ACS +ve July 2014
> PTE May 2015
> EOI submitted
> Invited - 16 Oct 2015
> Lodged VISA Application 21st Oct 2015
> Medical Done PCC Done
> Co Contacted 17 Nov 2015 (asked for form 80 and employment doc)
> Doc Submitted: 23rd Nov 2015
> Visa Grant:3 February 2016:second:


Awesome! 
Congrats gahanama!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gahanama

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for future!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thanks


----------



## gahanama

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Awesome!
> Congrats gahanama!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## mleena

Pai 007 said:


> Any one have lodged 489 visa in the month of Oct 15 and waiting for grant..? let share it so that we can have a some idea ?
> 
> I have lodged an application for 489 visa on 31 Oct 2015


Hi
I have applied under 489 visa category on 27th oct and replied to query on 1st December 2015

Waiting for visa

Shall I wait till 4 months completion or should write for status.


----------



## vzdike

Hi guys,

Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved


----------



## mleena

vzdike said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update all, visa grant had been recieved


Congrats.... 

Today? On Saturday or yesterday


----------



## vzdike

mleena said:


> Congrats....
> 
> Today? On Saturday or yesterday


Today on a Saturday(6th of February) I am just as amazed...


----------



## Yogi4Aus

AliAU said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Applied SA (489SS) for occupation 225412 (sales representative medical) with 80 points on the 19th of July. Awaiting an invitation.
> For 489, I assume I have to wait for an invitation round and can't be allocated at any time like the 190, is that correct?
> We seemed to have been unsuccessful in the August round but hopefully September will be good to us.
> Roughly how long is the average wait?!
> 
> Good luck!!


Hi Ali
I have same occupation code,as yours,very curious to know ..if you have received nomination?from SA?


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

vzdike said:


> Today on a Saturday(6th of February) I am just as amazed...


Wow awesome! 
Congrats vzdike!

Regards
Balaji Kandasamy

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

vzdike said:


> Today on a Saturday(6th of February) I am just as amazed...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future endeavors!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Pai 007

mleena said:


> Hi
> I have applied under 489 visa category on 27th oct and replied to query on 1st December 2015
> 
> Waiting for visa
> 
> Shall I wait till 4 months completion or should write for status.


Hi Mleena,

No do not contact CO until they contact you. They have there own SLA (service level Agreement). With in 2 to 3 weeks you will be assigned a CO. Later stage he will contact you for any further documents (if CO feels). Post 3 months you can contact as you have come across the expected time. The above was advised by my agent. I am planning to contact them end of Feb so that I will complete close to 4 months Remember there were not working in new year and Christmas; hence 15 - 20 days delay is expected. 

Hope I have answered you.

Pai007


----------



## Pai 007

vzdike said:


> Today on a Saturday(6th of February) I am just as amazed...


You got Visa in 2 and half months Bro! Good luck for your future.!


----------



## mleena

Pai 007 said:


> mleena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I have applied under 489 visa category on 27th oct and replied to query on 1st December 2015
> 
> Waiting for visa
> 
> Shall I wait till 4 months completion or should write for status.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mleena,
> 
> No do not contact CO until they contact you. They have there own SLA (service level Agreement). With in 2 to 3 weeks you will be assigned a CO. Later stage he will contact you for any further documents (if CO feels). Post 3 months you can contact as you have come across the expected time. The above was advised by my agent. I am planning to contact them end of Feb so that I will complete close to 4 months Remember there were not working in new year and Christmas; hence 15 - 20 days delay is expected.
> 
> Hope I have answered you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pai007
Click to expand...

Thanks... Will wait till Feb end....


----------



## rock2007

*Visa Granted*

:second:

Dear fellow forum members.. Happy to let you all know that I was granted the visa on Friday,5th Feb.

So the ones that are waiting... keep calm & things will fall in place


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

rock2007 said:


> :second:
> 
> Dear fellow forum members.. Happy to let you all know that I was granted the visa on Friday,5th Feb.
> 
> So the ones that are waiting... keep calm & things will fall in place


Fabulous rock2007!
Congrats on your grant! 

Update your experience once you land there!

Regards
Balaji Kandasamy

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## samy25

Dear All, 

can you help me in following:

my brother in law is applying for 489 SA and i am living in Victoria. Do you guys think that SA will reject the nomination on the basis of me. as i am living in another state?

please shed a light on this matter as we are very confuse that how to pass through this stage.

your valuable input will help us alot.

regards
samy


----------



## Ragul28

samy25 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> can you help me in following:
> 
> my brother in law is applying for 489 SA and i am living in Victoria. Do you guys think that SA will reject the nomination on the basis of me. as i am living in another state?
> 
> please shed a light on this matter as we are very confuse that how to pass through this stage.
> 
> your valuable input will help us alot.
> 
> regards
> samy


No, it doesn't matter.
My Unlce lives in Melbourne and my cousin brother lives in Sydney and i got SN 190 for SA 

For 489 Via, if SA will invite based on the points and skilled requirements. Also for 489 visa, one should live within the location they offered. Also it's a temporary visa.
My advice is to go for 190 Visa which is PR , if he could get 55 points without sponsorship.
Hope it helps !


----------



## amar_klanti

I think, it shouldn't be an issue to get SA nomination if you have relative to other state. In my case, my brother lives in NSW but I get nomination for VIC. However, I need to submit a "Letter of Commitment" to express my view, why I want to live in Victoria as I have my family member in NSW?.

Still , I am not the expert about SA nomination. May be SA experts confirm this better.

thanks and best of luck with your brother in law application. 


samy25 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> can you help me in following:
> 
> my brother in law is applying for 489 SA and i am living in Victoria. Do you guys think that SA will reject the nomination on the basis of me. as i am living in another state?
> 
> please shed a light on this matter as we are very confuse that how to pass through this stage.
> 
> your valuable input will help us alot.
> 
> regards
> samy


----------



## Pai 007

Any more Visa grants..?


----------



## Frenzysu

Experts,

I am planning the first entry to either Melbourne or Sydney in the month along with my family (wife and one kid). I wish to stay there for 2 weeks. Can anybody suggest a good and a reasonable accommodation that is not too expensive?

Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## Pai 007

Frenzysu said:


> Experts,
> 
> I am planning the first entry to either Melbourne or Sydney in the month along with my family (wife and one kid). I wish to stay there for 2 weeks. Can anybody suggest a good and a reasonable accommodation that is not too expensive?
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.


No idea from my side Bro!


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Seniors I have a doubt?

My friend has got a vetassess possitive result!
Now he is planning to apply for eoi!
The problem is his nominated job sector shows opening only in South Australia, that too low availability (he has to prove he can get 80 points) in the anzsco chart!

Now his agent insists that is not at all a problem, and asks him to file for NSW! Says they can arrange something like employee sponsorship and get a grant in 2 months! 

If he files for NSW, what are the chances for him to get sponsor as now his job is not listed in the sol for other states except SA..!

Question is " Is the agent guiding him wrong to get the balance fees"

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Seniors I have a doubt?
> 
> My friend has got a vetassess possitive result!
> Now he is planning to apply for eoi!
> The problem is his nominated job sector shows opening only in South Australia, that too low availability (he has to prove he can get 80 points) in the anzsco chart!
> 
> Now his agent insists that is not at all a problem, and asks him to file for NSW! Says they can arrange something like employee sponsorship and get a grant in 2 months!
> 
> If he files for NSW, what are the chances for him to get sponsor as now his job is not listed in the sol for other states except SA..!
> 
> Question is " Is the agent guiding him wrong to get the balance fees"
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


I think he should wait for 1st July rather than taking risk for now..


----------



## manreetvirk

3 months and 16 days...still endless wait..


----------



## Pai 007

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Seniors I have a doubt?
> 
> My friend has got a vetassess possitive result!
> Now he is planning to apply for eoi!
> The problem is his nominated job sector shows opening only in South Australia, that too low availability (he has to prove he can get 80 points) in the anzsco chart!
> 
> Now his agent insists that is not at all a problem, and asks him to file for NSW! Says they can arrange something like employee sponsorship and get a grant in 2 months!
> 
> If he files for NSW, what are the chances for him to get sponsor as now his job is not listed in the sol for other states except SA..!
> 
> Question is " Is the agent guiding him wrong to get the balance fees"
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


For Adelaide, Now they have increased High point from 80 to 85. Visa grant is given on application basis irrespective of agent or individual.


----------



## mleena

Hi all,

With Grace of God, received Visa today. I have applied under 489 Visa class.

So want to know do i require any other process or i can directly book my ticket to Adelaide.

Also, they have mentioned Visa condition- 8539... do this mean i cannot stay in Adelaide and i have to stay some interior SA region.


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

mleena said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With Grace of God, received Visa today. I have applied under 489 Visa class.
> 
> So want to know do i require any other process or i can directly book my ticket to Adelaide.
> 
> Also, they have mentioned Visa condition- 8539... do this mean i cannot stay in Adelaide and i have to stay some interior SA region.


Congrats mleena!


Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## manreetvirk

mleena said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With Grace of God, received Visa today. I have applied under 489 Visa class.
> 
> So want to know do i require any other process or i can directly book my ticket to Adelaide.
> 
> Also, they have mentioned Visa condition- 8539... do this mean i cannot stay in Adelaide and i have to stay some interior SA region.


Congratulations and best of luck for future..Please share your visa lodge and CO allocation date..


----------



## Pai 007

mleena said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With Grace of God, received Visa today. I have applied under 489 Visa class.
> 
> So want to know do i require any other process or i can directly book my ticket to Adelaide.
> 
> Also, they have mentioned Visa condition- 8539... do this mean i cannot stay in Adelaide and i have to stay some interior SA region.


Hi Maleen,

Congrats...!

We both applied 489 Visa all most in the same month & days (3 days diff) and good that you waited as per SLA (Service Level Agreement) and dint contact CO . 

I strongly believe you can live, work and study in Adelaide and the same was told by my agents. However, please reconfirm from other source so that all should go well. 

May I ask you below questons plz..

1. Did your Job verification took place
2. Have you applied on the basis of High points.
3. How many times CO contacted you 

Best of luck and wish you can live anywhere in South Australia.


----------



## RHB

mleena said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With Grace of God, received Visa today. I have applied under 489 Visa class.
> 
> So want to know do i require any other process or i can directly book my ticket to Adelaide.
> 
> Also, they have mentioned Visa condition- 8539... do this mean i cannot stay in Adelaide and i have to stay some interior SA region.


Congratulations and all the best ...As per my knowledge whole of South Australia is regional and you can stay anywhere in SA. However do refer the DIBP site.


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

mleena said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With Grace of God, received Visa today. I have applied under 489 Visa class.
> 
> So want to know do i require any other process or i can directly book my ticket to Adelaide.
> 
> Also, they have mentioned Visa condition- 8539... do this mean i cannot stay in Adelaide and i have to stay some interior SA region.


For south australia, you can stay and work anywhere you like!
No restrictions! 
All the best!



Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkukguy

Hi All,

I received my visa 190 with SA nomination. I have an Indian passport but working in the UK at present. 

Wanted to know if I can make the first entry to Australia from UK only or do I need to come to India first?

Thanks


----------



## arunomax

*Need Expert Advice*

Hi Guys,

I am actually re-writing this from a different thread. But I desperately need your expert advice or suggestion on my situation here.

I am going through a torment here. Not able to understand the reason of the delay in my application, which I Logged on 07-Nov-2015 (with all docs front uploaded).

- CO never contacted my agent or me. So, I don't actually know who is assigned to my case.
- My Application status changed to "Assessment in Progress" since Dec 2015. And there is no change since then.
- It has been more than 90 days now, and I have something which is slipping from my hand if I don't get this in time. Which is actually more frustrating.
- And I only got one call from Australian High Commission (New Delhi) for my verification on 08-Jan-16 where She asked me everything related to my work, roles & duties and nothing else.
- The thing is that, I have only ONE Employer since the start of my job; and have been living at only ONE place for more than a Decade. So Verification should not take much time where others have many employments & homes over the years.

My Agent says its not the best practice to trouble the DIBP over the status update.
As for most cases, they already know the answer if they ask a question over email.
Also, cannot call anyone as we don't know whose the CO assigned. All he's saying is to wait & wait & wait... Waiting after 90 days is killing... 

I really don't understand why there's delay. Is there anyone here who can shed some light. What what happens in verification. I work in a MNC, so I don't know if My employer got a mail or a call for my verification or is it lost in transition.

I see people getting grant in less than a month, 2 months, on exactly 90th day as well. Please help.


----------



## manreetvirk

arunkareer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am actually re-writing this from a different thread. But I desperately need your expert advice or suggestion on my situation here.
> 
> I am going through a torment here. Not able to understand the reason of the delay in my application, which I Logged on 07-Nov-2015 (with all docs front uploaded).
> 
> - CO never contacted my agent or me. So, I don't actually know who is assigned to my case.
> - My Application status changed to "Assessment in Progress" since Dec 2015. And there is no change since then.
> - It has been more than 90 days now, and I have something which is slipping from my hand if I don't get this in time. Which is actually more frustrating.
> - And I only got one call from Australian High Commission (New Delhi) for my verification on 08-Jan-16 where She asked me everything related to my work, roles & duties and nothing else.
> - The thing is that, I have only ONE Employer since the start of my job; and have been living at only ONE place for more than a Decade. So Verification should not take much time where others have many employments & homes over the years.
> 
> My Agent says its not the best practice to trouble the DIBP over the status update.
> As for most cases, they already know the answer if they ask a question over email.
> Also, cannot call anyone as we don't know whose the CO assigned. All he's saying is to wait & wait & wait... Waiting after 90 days is killing...
> 
> I really don't understand why there's delay. Is there anyone here who can shed some light. What what happens in verification. I work in a MNC, so I don't know if My employer got a mail or a call for my verification or is it lost in transition.
> 
> I see people getting grant in less than a month, 2 months, on exactly 90th day as well. Please help.


Nothing to worry..it's normail that they are taking 4-6 weeks extra these days..many of us sailing in the same boat..


----------



## arunomax

manreetvirk said:


> Nothing to worry..it's normail that they are taking 4-6 weeks extra these days..many of us sailing in the same boat..


Oh ok, I guess, we can't do anything obviously but just WAIT....


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Hello everyone,
I needed some help regarding ielts..... My husband has a managerial position and for his particular occupation, the ielts requirement says proficient or proficient plus overall.... So if he doesn't score 7 each and instead scores 7.5 overall, will he still be eligible for state sponsorship? Kindly help.....


----------



## hope_faith_belief

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Hello everyone,
> I needed some help regarding ielts..... My husband has a managerial position and for his particular occupation, the ielts requirement says proficient or proficient plus overall.... So if he doesn't score 7 each and instead scores 7.5 overall, will he still be eligible for state sponsorship? Kindly help.....


which occuptaion code he is applying for?

for ICT (Information and Communication Technology) - One need to secure 7 in each band, not sure for other occupation code.

so in crux, it depends upon the ANZCO Code and State requirement.

All the Best.


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Yes.....he is applying for production manager (manufacturing) 133512....


----------



## C M ASIM

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Yes.....he is applying for production manager (manufacturing) 133512....


7.5 overall would suffice. As mentioned in the SA occupation list he needs either score
7 in each component or 7.5 overall as the final score to meet the English Language requirement. 

I hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Thank you so much..... It certainly helped.....


----------



## Pai 007

Dear Folks,

I got golden email this early morning. I pray for others to get this email as early as possible.

Thank you for all your support.


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Pai 007 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I got golden email this early morning. I pray for others to get this email as early as possible.
> 
> Thank you for all your support.


Congrats pai007!



Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaus

Pai 007 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I got golden email this early morning. I pray for others to get this email as early as possible.
> 
> Thank you for all your support.


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Friends, 

Congrats to all PR golden Cup winners,
Can I have seniors or recently joined Adelaide friends, to share your suggestions.

1. Which airlines is most economic and frequently used, to fly from Dubai to Adelaide ?
2. I plan to get my VISA stamping alone on my first visit, can I know which area / location, I should plan to book my hotel ?
3. Also, how can I check the Job market there during my short stay, I plan for only 2 days stay, any IT park / consultancy details, just to get the pinch of how they treat the new comers .
4. Any added suggestions, would be most welcome, for the first time visitors like me, 

your feedbacks are highly appreciated.


----------



## Happy006

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ct994

Ragul28 said:


> No, it doesn't matter.
> My Unlce lives in Melbourne and my cousin brother lives in Sydney and i got SN 190 for SA
> 
> For 489 Via, if SA will invite based on the points and skilled requirements. Also for 489 visa, one should live within the location they offered. Also it's a temporary visa.
> My advice is to go for 190 Visa which is PR , if he could get 55 points without sponsorship.
> Hope it helps !


Hi Ragul,
It'd be great if you could shed some light on getting the TFN, Medicare and bank account. Also, how is your initial job search looking like? How much time do you intend to spend lookign for a job in SA?
Thanks!


----------



## canchi_mohd

Hi All,

Please help me out.

Guys i would like to know if it is necessary to intimate the DIBP about the takeover of the current company from XXX to YYY which i am working in. 

If Yes, should i need to submit the takeover communication email (circulated by employer to employees).

Will i have any impact if i don't intimate.

Because all my documentation which i had submitted for Visa Processing are under the letter head of XXX company (OLD Company name).

Appreciate your help.

Thanks
Canchi.


----------



## mcmemam

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All, Please help me out. Guys i would like to know if it is necessary to intimate the DIBP about the takeover of the current company from XXX to YYY which i am working in. If Yes, should i need to submit the takeover communication email (circulated by employer to employees). Will i have any impact if i don't intimate. Because all my documentation which i had submitted for Visa Processing are under the letter head of XXX company (OLD Company name). Appreciate your help. Thanks Canchi.


Yes, you should note this change using the 'update us' link to avoid any confusion if a job verification is done. And, it is advisable to attach every possible document of whatever you info you provide to avoid any delay.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*



mcmemam said:


> Yes, you should note this change using the 'update us' link to avoid any confusion if a job verification is done. And, it is advisable to attach every possible document of whatever you info you provide to avoid any delay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank you mcmemam


----------



## leny.jose

Hello,

I a Post Graduate (MBA) from India. I have work experience in Supply chain Management. I wanted to apply under Visa 190 as per CSOL. Is there anybody in this group who have been assessed by AIM?


----------



## mcmemam

Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.


----------



## manreetvirk

mcmemam said:


> Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.


Congratulation..could you share your visa lodged date please..?


----------



## mcmemam

manreetvirk said:


> Congratulation..could you share your visa lodged date please..?


I lodged on 1-Sep-2015 and CO assigned on 15-Oct-2015, but I added my newborn and updated my passport number before being contacted again by another CO on 23-Dec-2015 who asked for the military service discharge certificate. Then, I waited for 2 months (exactly 63 days) before getting the grant.


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

mcmemam said:


> I lodged on 1-Sep-2015 and CO assigned on 15-Oct-2015, but I added my newborn and updated my passport number before being contacted again by another CO on 23-Dec-2015 who asked for the military service discharge certificate. Then, I waited for 2 months (exactly 63 days) before getting the grant.


Congrats!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RHB

mcmemam said:


> Only by the grace of god, I have got the grant today. This form is amazing; I have received amazingly enormous help and support from you guys. I really wish everyone here get his/her grant soon.


Congratulations...All the best for future!


----------



## Sameer1626

ct994 said:


> Hi Ragul,
> It'd be great if you could shed some light on getting the TFN, Medicare and bank account. Also, how is your initial job search looking like? How much time do you intend to spend lookign for a job in SA?
> Thanks!


Hi buddy,

Sorry for bumping in as this question was not meant for me, but since i haven't found a reply so just thought to let you know......

TFN : it needs to be applied online once you reach Australia.

MEDICARE : For medicare you have to visit the nearest MYGOV or CENTRELINK office to get yourself registered. *NOTE : For registration everyone has to go in person with a visa copy, passport and 100 point id.*

BANK A/C : It can be opened from your home country as well (online) and the same gets activated once you visit the bank branch in Australia. Do look for the migrants account on the bank's websites. NAB offers the free migrant account.

JOB : This is something which no one can answer as majority gets job in say around 3 months of time whereas few lucky ones gets the job in a month itself.

I hope i have answered all the queries.......please feel free to ask any questions......Also, its after a long time i have come back to my EF family and i really feel fortunate enough to be back with you all and solving your queries in the best possible manner. I might reply a bit late (probably once in a week) but i will reply for sure.....

All the very best to all of you....!!


----------



## zachishtti

*489 Visa*

Dear Respected Fellows , 

I want to ask two questions. 

I have been Granted 489 Visa. 


1. May I Land in any airport of Australia or "only in South Australia"
2. Can V drive out of South Australia on weekends or holidays. 


Thanks 

Zubair


----------



## dani5h

Hi Zubair,

From what i have researched, i do not think it is a problem if you land anywhere in Australia unless it is stated in your visa grant letter. I received a 190 visa and the grant letter just mentioned that i need to make first entry into Australia before a specific date (no mention of city). That is from my experience.

As for travelling out of South Australia on weekends - again i do not think i should be a problem as long as you are residing in South Australia.

I am sure other members here can correct me if i am wrong and put there 2 cents in it as well.

When are you making the move?

Hope this helps.

Regards,

Danish





zachishtti said:


> Dear Respected Fellows ,
> 
> I want to ask two questions.
> 
> I have been Granted 489 Visa.
> 
> 
> 1. May I Land in any airport of Australia or "only in South Australia"
> 2. Can V drive out of South Australia on weekends or holidays.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Zubair


----------



## BNK0212

zachishtti said:


> Dear Respected Fellows ,
> 
> I want to ask two questions.
> 
> I have been Granted 489 Visa.
> 
> 
> 1. May I Land in any airport of Australia or "only in South Australia"
> 2. Can V drive out of South Australia on weekends or holidays.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Zubair


Zubair,

To the best of my knowledge, below are my answers:

1) Yes, you can land anywhere in Aus, but you are restricted to work and live only in SA. So eventually, you will have to come and settle in SA.

Let's say if you have relatives in Sydney, you can land in Sydney, but cannot live there for a longer period. And there is no way that you can work in Sydney.

2) Yes, if you are settled and living in SA, you can drive out of SA on holidays, vacations, visits to other states. There is no restriction. The only restriction is that you have to work and live in SA. Visit or vacations outside SA is fine.

Hope this answers your questions. Seniors may add if I am wrong. Thanks a lot!


----------



## zachishtti

Thanks A Lot for Your Kind Assistance.


----------



## sivakumar s s

BNK0212 said:


> Zubair,
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, below are my answers:
> 
> 1) Yes, you can land anywhere in Aus, but you are restricted to work and live only in SA. So eventually, you will have to come and settle in SA.
> 
> Let's say if you have relatives in Sydney, you can land in Sydney, but cannot live there for a longer period. And there is no way that you can work in Sydney.
> 
> 2) Yes, if you are settled and living in SA, you can drive out of SA on holidays, vacations, visits to other states. There is no restriction. The only restriction is that you have to work and live in SA. Visit or vacations outside SA is fine.
> 
> Hope this answers your questions. Seniors may add if I am wrong. Thanks a lot!


Awesome reply


----------



## gautam0597

*Points required for South Australia state sponsorship*

Hi guys,

I have been told by my MARA agent that South Australia is rejecting state sponsorship applications whose points are below 75 or 80. I thought 60 points would have been sufficient. My occupation is WHOLESALER 133312. Do you guys have any idea about this?


----------



## hope_faith_belief

gautam0597 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been told by my MARA agent that South Australia is rejecting state sponsorship applications whose points are below 75 or 80. I thought 60 points would have been sufficient. My occupation is WHOLESALER 133312. Do you guys have any idea about this?


Refer this link:

State Nominated Occupation Lists

find your respective occupation - if it is in red category then it needs more than 75 points to apply

All the best!


----------



## gautam0597

Thanks for your reply, Hope.

As of now, my occupation is in the green (High availability) but yet my agent seems to think I still need 80 points.


----------



## gautam0597

I am assuming all applicants with WHOLESALER occupations are Self occupied/running their own business.
In that case, does Vetassess and/or DIBP officials call the Applicants/Customers/Suppliers for cross verification?
Has any one with a non business based bachelors degree(eg B.Sc, B.A) applied and got successful?


----------



## hope_faith_belief

gautam0597 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Hope.
> 
> As of now, my occupation is in the green (High availability) but yet my agent seems to think I still need 80 points.


What are your current points excluding "5" points from State.


----------



## hope_faith_belief

gautam0597 said:


> I am assuming all applicants with WHOLESALER occupations are Self occupied/running their own business.
> In that case, does Vetassess and/or DIBP officials call the Applicants/Customers/Suppliers for cross verification?
> Has any one with a non business based bachelors degree(eg B.Sc, B.A) applied and got successful?


These days Verification is very common and I have seen some people getting verified for their roles, responsibilities and even jobs that too irrespective of the profile.


----------



## gautam0597

hope_faith_belief said:


> What are your current points excluding "5" points from State.


65 without SA Sponsorship


----------



## gautam0597

hope_faith_belief said:


> These days Verification is very common and I have seen some people getting verified for their roles, responsibilities and even jobs that too irrespective of the profile.


Sounds good.


----------



## christopherterrence

*Status*

Hi Guys
I have submitted the final medicals on 27th Jan and still the status is showing as "medical finalized" ? 

What does this mean ? And is this normal since it has not changed for a month 


CT


----------



## CHANPREET

hope_faith_belief said:


> Refer this link:
> 
> State Nominated Occupation Lists
> 
> find your respective occupation - if it is in red category then it needs more than 75 points to apply
> 
> All the best!


If it's green or yellow then no way they wil reject nomination....


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Sameer,

can you please provide your contact number in the personalized message, I have few queries to discuss with regard to the initial entry to Adelaide.


----------



## LookingSouth

Dear All,

I am planning to make first entry in Adelaide in May. My intention is to validate Visa and return. Need some help and advise.

1. What is the advisable route? I will start from Mumbai.
2. When I will board a flight from India, I have a printed piece of paper (visa grant) which confirms that I can travel to South Australia. Do Indian immigration officials ask for anything more?
3. Do I need to take a flight whose first landing in Australia should be Adelaide or can I travel via Perth or Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## Sithi

*261312*

is there anyone under NOC 261312 got approval from SA . If So can u share the points breakup?


----------



## [email protected]

Guys, what is the Turn Around Time for them to revert post supplying them all docs. is it still 28 days???


----------



## ct994

[email protected] said:


> Guys, what is the Turn Around Time for them to revert post supplying them all docs. is it still 28 days???


If youre askign in terms of visa application, i've been told its between 4-12 weeks so im guessng the earliest you can hear from them is approx. 28 days and the latestwould be 3 months.

P.S how do you update your signature with all the dates and timelines like you have?

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected]

ct994 said:


> If youre askign in terms of visa application, i've been told its between 4-12 weeks so im guessng the earliest you can hear from them is approx. 28 days and the latestwould be 3 months.
> 
> P.S how do you update your signature with all the dates and timelines like you have?
> 
> Cheers!


Under the tab " Quick Links", you would find "Edit Signature"


----------



## Ragul28

I think it's still around 28 days... Feel free to send a mail to your CO


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Hey guys!

Got a doubt on 489!

When applying for 887 visa, is it necessary that all the dependents has to be there in Oz for the two year period or is it just the primary alone can stay and complete yhe required period, and apply for the 887 visa?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Got a doubt on 489!
> 
> When applying for 887 visa, is it necessary that all the dependents has to be there in Oz for the two year period or is it just the primary alone can stay and complete yhe required period, and apply for the 887 visa?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


No mate, Visa is for every individual not every family


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

sivakumar s s said:


> No mate, Visa is for every individual not every family


Thanks for the info siva!
So that means, at the end of two years, all my family members has to complete the two period in order to apply for 887 visa!


Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

sivakumar s s said:


> No mate, Visa is for every individual not every family


Hi siva!
I have another doubt on this!

The visa condition says, 
Stay in a regional area for two years, and in that you should have worked for one year full time....
Does this apply to all the dependents above 18.. or its just the primary has to complete!



Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

Entire SA including Adelaide is considered as regional.
work applicable for primary applicants only.


Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Hi siva!
> I have another doubt on this!
> 
> The visa condition says,
> Stay in a regional area for two years, and in that you should have worked for one year full time....
> Does this apply to all the dependents above 18.. or its just the primary has to complete!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

sivakumar s s said:


> Entire SA including Adelaide is considered as regional.
> work applicable for primary applicants only.


Thanks siva!
Really appreciate your speedy answer!

Thanks again
Balaji Kandasamy

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## christopherterrence

Just received the grant guys.....super duper feeling. All the best to you


----------



## [email protected]

christopherterrence said:


> Just received the grant guys.....super duper feeling. All the best to you


Many Congratulations Christopher!!!

But how come you got the grant today? Its suppsoed to be holiday today in Australia.. isnt it?


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

christopherterrence said:


> Just received the grant guys.....super duper feeling. All the best to you


Congrats on your grant!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivakumar s s

christopherterrence said:


> Just received the grant guys.....super duper feeling. All the best to you


Many heart congratulations mate
Enjoy the most


----------



## sivakumar s s

[email protected] said:


> Many Congratulations Christopher!!!
> 
> But how come you got the grant today? Its suppsoed to be holiday today in Australia.. isnt it?


Mate, it's holiday only in SA,
Brisbane team is working


----------



## christopherterrence

[email protected] said:


> Many Congratulations Christopher!!!
> 
> But how come you got the grant today? Its suppsoed to be holiday today in Australia.. isnt it?


Hi Maggie
Agent received the invite on Friday itself. She informed me today


CT


----------



## nehaa777

*hey*



christopherterrence said:


> Hi Maggie
> Agent received the invite on Friday itself. She informed me today
> 
> 
> CT


how can the agents have so much patience i wonder...this is so critical that the agent should have informed you on friday or saturday itself! lol


----------



## Aus Dream

HI Sivakumar,

how are you, ?

is there any number through which I can reach you, to discuss about my initial entry and let me know your convenient time for the same.


----------



## [email protected]

christopherterrence said:


> Hi Maggie
> Agent received the invite on Friday itself. She informed me today
> 
> 
> CT


Anyways, its great!!!! When are you planning to fly?


----------



## [email protected]

nehaa777 said:


> how can the agents have so much patience i wonder...this is so critical that the agent should have informed you on friday or saturday itself! lol


Hi Neha,

whats the status of your application? Please update your signature


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> HI Sivakumar,
> 
> how are you, ?
> 
> is there any number through which I can reach you, to discuss about my initial entry and let me know your convenient time for the same.


Hi mate,
I'm doing fine, 
Very busy & fast life here.
Please Pm, I will share my number & if you wish I could add you in Adelaide group.
cheers 
siva


----------



## Aus Dream

Hi Siva,

Thanks for the reply.

I have pvt messaged you, let me know if you have received it. And yes, please, add me in the Adelaide group.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aus Dream said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have pvt messaged you, let me know if you have received it. And yes, please, add me in the Adelaide group.


Replied you 
krishna


----------



## Derrick Pete

Hi All,

Am a new member in this forum. 

Just wanted to hear from you, if you have come across CO stating application under further assessment. How long does it take in these situations? will I need to repeat my medicals and PCC, please see my timelines. The wait is really huuuuhhhh....

Appreciate your response !!

190 SA
No. Of Applicants- 3 | 2 Adults, 1 Kid | No Points claimed for Spouse
System Administrator - 262113
ACS Filled: Attempt 1: 30 Aug'14 | Response : -Ve Sep'14
Attempt 2: 29 Sep'14 | Response : +ve Oct'14
IELTS Dec'14: L 7.5 R 7.0 W 6.5 S 7.5
PTE Jan'15: L 82 R 74 S 90 W 76
Points: 55. 
EOI :June'15
SS SA Applied:June'15 | Response : July'15
Visa Lodged with all the docuemnts (PCC, Medicals & etc): Aug'15 
CO Assigned: Oct'15, no response there after.
Emailed CO on update: 15 Jan'16 and 29 Jan'16
2nd CO responded: Mar'16, application undergoing further assessment.
Grant: ?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aus Dream

Siva, Thanks for your time on the call.

Your advise means a lot. Hopefully, we will meet there at Adelaide soon.
Cheers,


----------



## manreetvirk

Anybody give me the link of visa grant estimator..


----------



## christopherterrence

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi mate,
> I'm doing fine,
> Very busy & fast life here.
> Please Pm, I will share my number & if you wish I could add you in Adelaide group.
> cheers
> siva



Hi Siva
I sent a PM, please let me know when you are free

Regards
CT


----------



## sivakumar s s

christopherterrence said:


> Hi Siva
> I sent a PM, please let me know when you are free
> 
> Regards
> CT


Replied you mate


----------



## J and J

sivakumar s s said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Well, I had applied for an Advisory(Vetassess), for the occupation 133111 (CPM), and received the outcome last week after 29 working days ( almost 1.5 months) .......
> 
> In the reply, they have quoted that - from my Website, it is apparent that being Proprietor of a Firm that provides Consultancy in Construction management, Architecture and Interior Design, while going for the Skill Assessment, they will consider the division of appropriate "Time" devoted to CPM tasks......., whereas otherwise in my office, I'm looking into the Management part of the projects, and have separate staff teams for handling Architectural and Interiors design tasks...... Had mentioned that clearly on the "Roles And Responsibilities of staff", as well as " Organisational Chart".......
> My doubt is that " what shall be their mode of assessing this and How can I prove that I'm involved primarily with the Management tasks ?
> 
> Secondly, it mentions that providing Registration nos. with some Govt. authorities or Accreditation agency shall support your claim, whereas, Here in India, we don't require any Regn. with any Govt agency for a Consultancy firm (have submitted an undertaking by my CA regarding this, already)...... neither do we have any CPM Accreditation Organisation here.
> 
> Thirdly, they opine that Management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to Project builder occupation.....
> 
> 
> So out of ideas about "How to go about it" ?
> 
> Please enlighten !
> 
> Here's the exact script in the Conclusion Section by them :
> 
> "Many of the tasks listed above may be somewhat relevant to the nominated occupation, however, it is noted on the company website, that ***********, provides a range of services including: construction management, architecture and interior design. A skill assessment in this instance would involve an analysis of the proportion of time generally devoted to the performance of activities that are focussed on construction project management as opposed to architectural services or interior design. Time spent providing purely architectural or interior design services is not able to be positively assessed against the occupation of Construction Project Manager. Additionally, please note the management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to the tasks listed for the occupation of Project Builder than Construction Project Manager."
> 
> Any insights by Seniors ?
> 
> Thanks, in advance


----------



## sivakumar s s

J and J said:


> sivakumar s s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Well, I had applied for an Advisory(Vetassess), for the occupation 133111 (CPM), and received the outcome last week after 29 working days ( almost 1.5 months) .......
> 
> In the reply, they have quoted that - from my Website, it is apparent that being Proprietor of a Firm that provides Consultancy in Construction management, Architecture and Interior Design, while going for the Skill Assessment, they will consider the division of appropriate "Time" devoted to CPM tasks......., whereas otherwise in my office, I'm looking into the Management part of the projects, and have separate staff teams for handling Architectural and Interiors design tasks...... Had mentioned that clearly on the "Roles And Responsibilities of staff", as well as " Organisational Chart".......
> My doubt is that " what shall be their mode of assessing this and How can I prove that I'm involved primarily with the Management tasks ?
> 
> Secondly, it mentions that providing Registration nos. with some Govt. authorities or Accreditation agency shall support your claim, whereas, Here in India, we don't require any Regn. with any Govt agency for a Consultancy firm (have submitted an undertaking by my CA regarding this, already)...... neither do we have any CPM Accreditation Organisation here.
> 
> Thirdly, they opine that Management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to Project builder occupation.....
> 
> 
> So out of ideas about "How to go about it" ?
> 
> Please enlighten !
> 
> Here's the exact script in the Conclusion Section by them :
> 
> "Many of the tasks listed above may be somewhat relevant to the nominated occupation, however, it is noted on the company website, that ***********, provides a range of services including: construction management, architecture and interior design. A skill assessment in this instance would involve an analysis of the proportion of time generally devoted to the performance of activities that are focussed on construction project management as opposed to architectural services or interior design. Time spent providing purely architectural or interior design services is not able to be positively assessed against the occupation of Construction Project Manager. Additionally, please note the management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to the tasks listed for the occupation of Project Builder than Construction Project Manager."
> 
> Any insights by Seniors ?
> 
> Thanks, in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, it took 3 minutes for to read this fully.
> First think did you applied through any agent or by yourself?
> secondly did you check the anzscosearch to get matching skillset for your occupation.
> Thirdly If you willing to start your career freshly with the knowledge in your in field.
> 
> These skill assessment is so strict but to secure a job in same occupation is nightmare.
> You have to undergo training for a year or two.
> 
> Many occupation are like that except IT everything needs some local certification/accreditation/License
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## J and J

sivakumar s s said:


> J and J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, it took 3 minutes for to read this fully.
> First think did you applied through any agent or by yourself?
> secondly did you check the anzscosearch to get matching skillset for your occupation.
> Thirdly If you willing to start your career freshly with the knowledge in your in field.
> 
> These skill assessment is so strict but to secure a job in same occupation is nightmare.
> You have to undergo training for a year or two.
> 
> Many occupation are like that except IT everything needs some local certification/accreditation/License
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Thanks a ton Siva, for the response.
> 
> Yeah, I applied thru' my Agent (more of a friend/well wisher).
> 
> Yeah, I did surf thru' the Anzscosearch thoroughly, but the distinction between the two occupations is ambiguously bleak, and I have a brush up with both, broadly ----mmmmmm....... Majorly with CPM, ("Project Builder" is a rarely used Nomenclature, in here, and we've seldom taken any projects for construction, but generally provide Management Services).
> 
> Thirdly, although I've a well established consultancy here, but in the wake of Future of my child(11yrs), I've to take this bold decision(now or never)........ esp., when both mine and my wife's only brothers have migrated to Australia, lately (and that only triggered the thought - my younger bro went to Adelaide, last year)..... And since the onset of my career till date, I have tried not to reap on the Past cultivations ( they came naturally, though) but to step ahead, out of the comfort zone.......So this struggle exponent is hardly going to deter me from venturing into deep waters....
> 
> So, what's your take, on the outcome interpretation........... mate ?
> 
> Thanks, for bearing my Loooooong messages !:typing:
Click to expand...


----------



## sivakumar s s

J and J said:


> sivakumar s s said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, Thanks a ton Siva, for the response.
> 
> Yeah, I applied thru' my Agent (more of a friend/well wisher).
> 
> Yeah, I did surf thru' the Anzscosearch thoroughly, but the distinction between the two occupations is ambiguously bleak, and I have a brush up with both, broadly ----mmmmmm....... Majorly with CPM, ("Project Builder" is a rarely used Nomenclature, in here, and we've seldom taken any projects for construction, but generally provide Management Services).
> 
> Thirdly, although I've a well established consultancy here, but in the wake of Future of my child(11yrs), I've to take this bold decision(now or never)........ esp., when both mine and my wife's only brothers have migrated to Australia, lately (and that only triggered the thought - my younger bro went to Adelaide, last year)..... And since the onset of my career till date, I have tried not to reap on the Past cultivations ( they came naturally, though) but to step ahead, out of the comfort zone.......So this struggle exponent is hardly going to deter me from venturing into deep waters....
> 
> So, what's your take, on the outcome interpretation........... mate ?
> 
> Thanks, for bearing my Loooooong messages !:typing:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion as per your previous post, vetassess will be very strict in assessment.
> Your agent could tell you some tips & tricks how to handle your case.
> cheers
> All the best for your oz aspirations.
> Your are right, if we come across some hardship in initial days, future of our family will be at par standard.
Click to expand...


----------



## J and J

Ok bro,

Let me drill it further.......

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

J and J said:


> Ok bro,
> 
> Let me drill it further.......
> 
> Thanks


cheers 
wish u soon settle in oz


----------



## Sithi

will South Australia expected to refresh their occupation list in Jul so one can apply even without high points?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sithi said:


> will South Australia expected to refresh their occupation list in Jul so one can apply even without high points?


Every state will restructure csol on July every year.
SA mostly refresh every week or fortnight 
keep eye on Anzscosearch 
cheers


----------



## Andology

SA currently has the highest unemployment rate in the country at 7.7%


----------



## LookingSouth

Folks,

Need help or share your personal experiences. I have 190 with SA including my spouse and daughter. Since we have a PR, both me and my spouse can work in SA. Please confirm this understanding. In addition, I am still in India and I wrote to State Govt as I was getting an opportunity from my current employer but to work in Sydney or Melbourne. State Govt has agreed "to consider" my request to relieve me from 2 years constraint of working from SA.

Please confirm if anybody else has worked with State Govt to get a relief from the constraint and how was the experience.


----------



## sivakumar s s

LookingSouth said:


> Folks,
> 
> Need help or share your personal experiences. I have 190 with SA including my spouse and daughter. Since we have a PR, both me and my spouse can work in SA. Please confirm this understanding. In addition, I am still in India and I wrote to State Govt as I was getting an opportunity from my current employer but to work in Sydney or Melbourne. State Govt has agreed "to consider" my request to relieve me from 2 years constraint of working from SA.
> 
> Please confirm if anybody else has worked with State Govt to get a relief from the constraint and how was the experience.


If you have job offer you can move mate. but inform SA immi
in this regards
And try to complete your 2 years at later stage


----------



## prasg

zoebali17 said:


> got the invitation today.
> Occupation :Importer/export(133311)


Dear Zoebali 

Pls help in advising the process , as my profile also seems to match in - 133311 

shall I do assissment from Vetassess ?


----------



## ChiuEleanora

Interesting post!


----------



## mrchevre

Hi everyone,

I have a question regarding visa 190 with SA, so i think this is the right thread .

I am currently living and studying at Adelaide, and will satisfy 2 years Aus study as well as become an international graduate in SA. So i think im able to access the Supplementary Skilled List. The only thing that confuses me is that can the additional requirement of experience in the Supplementary list be waived if you are an international graduate in SA?
I.E: in my case, accountant, which is required 3 years of experience. Shall i be waived that amount of experience or the experience waiver is only available for the State Nomination list ?

Hope could someone help me out, thank you so much !


----------



## Derrick Pete

Yaayyy!! Happy to let you all know that I got my grant!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Derrick Pete said:


> Yaayyy!! Happy to let you all know that I got my grant!!


Many hearty congratulations


----------



## deepak251513

besthar said:


> Unfortunately you and your friend would need to wait until SA updates their list although I doubt that 225412 (Medical Sales Representative) would reopen in either High or Medium or Low availability. In all possibility your friend can re-apply only in July 2015... Its indeed a cruel joke on many new applicants .
> 
> As a ray of hope, I can only suggest you and your friend to keep a watch on the SA occupation list updates and also a watch for other State Sponsored occupations, they may possibly open up doors for your friend.


what about meeting any one of the conditions stated in "special Conditions apply" ? i mean gathering 85 points. will it assure a invitation for VISA Lodge ?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

deepakvekaria said:


> what about meeting any one of the conditions stated in "special Conditions apply" ? i mean gathering 85 points. will it assure a invitation for VISA Lodge ?




Hello Deepak 
How many points do you have currently?
And what is your point break up


----------



## Purna

Hello, Please let me know if SA is sponsoring for System administrator with 55 points?


----------



## zachishtti

Dear Boss, 


Please advise for Job Oppurtunities . I am Planning to land in july . 


Thanks


Zubair


----------



## manreetvirk

when the grant will come...waiting


----------



## SUN9

manreetvirk said:


> when the grant will come...waiting


Hi manreetvirk. ....have you called dibp for status update.


----------



## manreetvirk

SUN9 said:


> Hi manreetvirk. ....have you called dibp for status update.


called for so many times..got the same response that it is under routine process. I have to wait


----------



## sunny_australia

*Need Help*

Hi Guys

My application is rejected by VICTORIA as I have low points 55 without SS and 60 with SS. I have done my ACS in developer programmer.
Please let me know how many % chance is there if I apply for South Auss SS.


----------



## FrozenAh

sunny_australia said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My application is rejected by VICTORIA as I have low points 55 without SS and 60 with SS. I have done my ACS in developer programmer.
> Please let me know how many % chance is there if I apply for South Auss SS.


Wow! didnt know States reject applicants based on 55 points. Did your rejection message specifically stated the reason for your rejection?


----------



## sunny_australia

FrozenAh said:


> Wow! didnt know States reject applicants based on 55 points. Did your rejection message specifically stated the reason for your rejection?


Nope they said only the highest value applicants to Victorian industries are selected


----------



## manreetvirk

sunny_australia said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My application is rejected by VICTORIA as I have low points 55 without SS and 60 with SS. I have done my ACS in developer programmer.
> Please let me know how many % chance is there if I apply for South Auss SS.


Go for SA..there are bright chances..They never reject on point basis at least..


----------



## manreetvirk

verification done today...fingers crossed..


----------



## abhipunjabi

manreetvirk said:


> verification done today...fingers crossed..




Hi manreetvirk,

What verification was done and how was it done?

Regards.


----------



## manreetvirk

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi manreetvirk,
> 
> What verification was done and how was it done?
> 
> Regards.


One Foreigner man and Indian lady came at 2:00 o'clock..They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of my office..attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..


----------



## abhipunjabi

manreetvirk said:


> One Foreigner man and Indian lady came at 2:00 o'clock..They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of my office..attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..


Ok all the best!!
May you get the grant soon.

Regards,


----------



## marskoo

*A question*

Hello. I really appreciate sharing your helpful information on this thread.
I'm about to apply EOI with SA SS. But I'm wondering that after applying EOI, do I need to submit addintional application for SA SS on SA website? 
thank you for your kind reply in advance.


----------



## M R

*IELTS score requirement*

Hi,

Can anyone tell what IELTS score (each section and overall) is required for SA state nomination ?


----------



## deepak251513

M R said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell what IELTS score (each section and overall) is required for SA state nomination ?


*atleast 8 bands in all sections*


----------



## manreetvirk

M R said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell what IELTS score (each section and overall) is required for SA state nomination ?


If you don't need points from ILETS than the requirement is & each or &.5 overall.


----------



## sunny_australia

*Just Info*

Hi Team

Just a help from all fellow members. I have filled my EOI for South Australia with 55+5 points. I tried to create application on their website but its say you are not eligible at this point of time. Can you please let me know do they provide sponsorship based only on EOI.


----------



## LookingSouth

Hello,
In order for my wife (dependent) to work in AU on Subclass 190, does she need to show IELTS/PTE score with minimum score in each section.


----------



## sivakumar s s

LookingSouth said:


> Hello,
> In order for my wife (dependent) to work in AU on Subclass 190, does she need to show IELTS/PTE score with minimum score in each section.


Not required for Jobs

Here one can work in any occupation respect of their nominated occupation 

they are for visa & uni
purpose


----------



## LookingSouth

I wrote to NZ immigration about my work rights on Subclass 190. Following is the response I got. Hope this will be useful to you. 

Dear XXXXX, 

Thank you for contacting us.

So long as the Resident Visa you hold in Australia is that of a Permanent Resident Visa which you need to confirm with Australian Immigration, you can travel to and work in NZ without the need to apply for any Temporary Visa. 

Please contact us if you require further assistance.

Kind regards,

XXXX
Customer Service Officer
Immigration Contact Centre
Tel:XXXXXXXXXXXXXX | Fax:XXXXXXXXXXX
Web:Immigration New Zealand


----------



## hope_faith_belief

deepakvekaria said:


> *atleast 8 bands in all sections*


It is not 8 (as mandatory) if you attain it, nothing like it.

They ask for proficient say 7 in all bands.

cheers!


----------



## hope_faith_belief

sunny_australia said:


> Hi Team
> 
> Just a help from all fellow members. I have filled my EOI for South Australia with 55+5 points. I tried to create application on their website but its say you are not eligible at this point of time. Can you please let me know do they provide sponsorship based only on EOI.


Currently 261313 is under Special Category - you will not be able to apply, you need more than 80 points to file now (under special category).

What is your Point break up? I will suggest you to get at-least 60 (own points) and 5 (state points) to get invitation in july once they declare the occupation list again.

cheers!!


----------



## sunny_australia

hope_faith_belief said:


> Currently 261313 is under Special Category - you will not be able to apply, you need more than 80 points to file now (under special category).
> 
> What is your Point break up? I will suggest you to get at-least 60 (own points) and 5 (state points) to get invitation in july once they declare the occupation list again.
> 
> cheers!!



Thanks Sir Ji for Reply as of now I have lost hope . They deducted 4 year from exp and now I have following points
30 Age
15 Edu
10 lan

I have too much work in office I cannot get more score in lag.


----------



## hope_faith_belief

sunny_australia said:


> Thanks Sir Ji for Reply as of now I have lost hope . They deducted 4 year from exp and now I have following points
> 30 Age
> 15 Edu
> 10 lan
> 
> I have too much work in office I cannot get more score in lag.


Try giving PTE, it is comparatively easy and you should be able to get at-least 15 points out of it.

With these points in July, you might have to wait for a long time to receive invitation.

Please do bear in mind, there will be lots n lots of people already in the queue with higher points, so if you want to increase your chance, you need to get 15 or more points.

all the best!


----------



## ozpunjabi

manreetvirk said:


> One Foreigner man and Indian lady came at 2:00 o'clock..They talked to my boss as I was on my duty (solving a complain of a client in his office)..they asked my boss about myself..how and when I joined..how my boss gets clients. They showed all the documents of experience and salary certificate to him and confirmed that they are signed by him..asked about the company's existence years. then checked and clicked photos of my office..attendance register and complaint register in which we note the complaint of every client. Then they showed my pic to a neighbor of my office and asked my name..My boss asked them to wait for me and they said no need..


What is your anzsco code? How many points for experience you have claimed?


----------



## ozpunjabi

Derrick Pete said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am a new member in this forum.
> 
> Just wanted to hear from you, if you have come across CO stating application under further assessment. How long does it take in these situations? will I need to repeat my medicals and PCC, please see my timelines. The wait is really huuuuhhhh....
> 
> Appreciate your response !!
> 
> 190 SA
> No. Of Applicants- 3 | 2 Adults, 1 Kid | No Points claimed for Spouse
> System Administrator - 262113
> ACS Filled: Attempt 1: 30 Aug'14 | Response : -Ve Sep'14
> Attempt 2: 29 Sep'14 | Response : +ve Oct'14
> IELTS Dec'14: L 7.5 R 7.0 W 6.5 S 7.5
> PTE Jan'15: L 82 R 74 S 90 W 76
> Points: 55.
> EOI :June'15
> SS SA Applied:June'15 | Response : July'15
> Visa Lodged with all the docuemnts (PCC, Medicals & etc): Aug'15
> CO Assigned: Oct'15, no response there after.
> Emailed CO on update: 15 Jan'16 and 29 Jan'16
> 2nd CO responded: Mar'16, application undergoing further assessment.
> Grant: ?? :fingerscrossed:


Have you claimed any points for experience???


----------



## manreetvirk

ozpunjabi said:


> What is your anzsco code? How many points for experience you have claimed?


263112..15 points...


----------



## Dynaco

Hi Everyone,

my friend received visa grant on 6 may. his last date of first entry to port is 8 august 2016.
Can he visit australia alone this time or do he have to take his wife & kid along. (as the date of first arrival in their visa is also 8 aug)

His plan is to go for 15days alone first & then in january his family will accompany. please suggest

________________


----------



## hope_faith_belief

Dynaco said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> my friend received visa grant on 6 may. his last date of first entry to port is 8 august 2016.
> Can he visit australia alone this time or do he have to take his wife & kid along. (as the date of first arrival in their visa is also 8 aug)
> 
> His plan is to go for 15days alone first & then in january his family will accompany. please suggest
> 
> ________________


He needs to go with his family before 8th Aug, else their PRs will become invalid.

IED - Inital Entry Date is common for all applicants in the VISA Application that is Primary and Dependents.


----------



## Egyman

Hey guys,

I have checked nominated occupation list of South Australia and Mechanical engineers (233512) are listed with only additional requirement as competent plus English (6.5).

As far I see, 99% of 55+5 pointers as mechanical engineers submit EOI for NSW only. are there any additional requirements for SA which I am not aware of?

Please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## hope_faith_belief

Egyman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have checked nominated occupation list of South Australia and Mechanical engineers (233512) are listed with only additional requirement as competent plus English (6.5).
> 
> As far I see, 99% of 55+5 pointers as mechanical engineers submit EOI for NSW only. are there any additional requirements for SA which I am not aware of?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks


Currently SA Nomination for this occupation code lies under Special Conditions - where one need to have 85 points to file his nomination.

Hopefully this occupation code with again open post July, once they again declare list of occupations. so you can then apply and wait!

In the meanwhile, can you work something to bring your own points to 60? By doing this you will have more chance to get invited early.

cheers!


----------



## ravs77

question : Is South Australia opening nomination window on 01st June 2016 as they did last year ?
Any idea if they have updated list of occupation ?


----------



## manreetvirk

ravs77 said:


> question : Is South Australia opening nomination window on 01st June 2016 as they did last year ?
> Any idea if they have updated list of occupation ?


it will open on 1 July as per my knowledge ..


----------



## LookingSouth

Folks - Planning to make first entry in June 2016 for a week. Please suggest how to best use this week.


----------



## ozpunjabi

Hey guys 
I have one question about SA SS
Last year it was opened on 6th July 2015.
Can someone from previous experience answer my these queries
1. How would a person come to know about opening immediately?
2. At what time SS lists open up? Midnight?


----------



## manreetvirk

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey guys
> I have one question about SA SS
> Last year it was opened on 6th July 2015.
> Can someone from previous experience answer my these queries
> 1. How would a person come to know about opening immediately?
> 2. At what time SS lists open up? Midnight?


it opens on 1st july of every year..and last time it opened on 1st july but due to their reasons closed for new application and again available on 6th july..


----------



## riaz_qureshi007

Hello guys.......to all those who have already settle in SA, please comment on below points

1- how much money (AUS dollars) should a single person bring along to settle down. 
2- Usually how long does one have to wait, before he gets employed
3- the best time to arrive in SA
4- Is international driving licence accepted in SA?
5-


----------



## Derrick Pete

ozpunjabi said:


> Have you claimed any points for experience???


No, have not claimed any points for experience.


----------



## harry786786

hope_faith_belief said:


> Currently 261313 is under Special Category - you will not be able to apply, you need more than 80 points to file now (under special category).
> 
> What is your Point break up? I will suggest you to get at-least 60 (own points) and 5 (state points) to get invitation in july once they declare the occupation list again.
> 
> cheers!!


My anzsco code is 249212 Dance Teacher(private tuition) Currently it has special conditions apply,is there any hope for availability for my category in coming days


----------



## Arumugamg

All

I got required IELTS score in 27th JULY 2013 

In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa

Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???

I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?

But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it is recommended to retake after 2 yrs from test date??

Is there any body who applied with more than years validity of IELTS??


----------



## AJAUS

SA immigration update. ICT occupation requirement is 70 to start with http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...mination-applications-for-ICT-occupations.pdf


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news...te-nominated-occupation-list-from-4-july-2016


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny_australia

*Any idea about*

This is bad to start with . DO they do this every year or only for this year they are doing.


----------



## Ozziescientist

Hi everyone, hoping to submit my EOI within the next 2-3 weeks. Joining this group so that I can begin the wait with everyone else and offer support as we all make this journey together. Hoping everything will move quickly. I am applying as a biotechnologist, anzsco code 1234-14. Not sure how long it will take as it doesn't seem like my job is in much demand. Still going to try though! My points are as follows: 


Age-30
Education-20
Experience -5
English - 20 (scored 200+ for each module of Cambridge Advanced English)
QLD or SA 190 visa - 5

total points: 80 including SS


----------



## godspeed4476

Hey guys,
I just received my positive assessment for finance manager. I intend to apply for the SA sponsorship in 2-4 days, this is because the occupation already has very few places left and there is no guarantee that the occupation would continue to remain in new CSOL.

I just need help with the commitment letter, if any one of you have applied to SA can you guide me through the application process in general and the commitment letter in particular.

Any inputs would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## suresh07

godspeed4476 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just received my positive assessment for finance manager. I intend to apply for the SA sponsorship in 2-4 days, this is because the occupation already has very few places left and there is no guarantee that the occupation would continue to remain in new CSOL.
> 
> I just need help with the commitment letter, if any one of you have applied to SA can you guide me through the application process in general and the commitment letter in particular.
> 
> Any inputs would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.




There is no such thing like commitment letter, just 2 month before I got the SA nomination, the process is once u received the assessment and IELTS outcome with sufficient marks have to fill the EOI in Skill select (on line), once you got the EOI identification number, then have to apply SA immigration on line separately, to apply visit SA immigration website, if your skill is in SA SOL they will nominate within 3 to 5 week.... After DIBP will ask to apply Visa automatically...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzz

I have South Australia's invitation for the job code specific to my occupation, got PCC last week and by the time it was submitted respective quota got full. There are no pending documents to be submitted.

What will happen if my job code is not there after SA revises their CSOL? Will my State Invitation go invalid?


----------



## godspeed4476

How does the sponsorship work? I have applied for Sponsorship in finance manager category 2-3 days back, it was in low availablity then, and as of today its not available anymore. It is quite possible that the finance manager category would be taken off the list. So should i wait it out till end of June?
I can be assessed under accountants category too, but that will require another payment and another PTE exam (to get high scores), and applying under 189.


----------



## Dynaco

Hello Everyone,

Got my visa grant today!!
Me & my family have to make first entry in SA by 26 october 2016.

Thanks everyone for your co-operation & constant feedback.
A very special thanks to Siva!!


----------



## manreetvirk

Dynaco said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got my visa grant today!!
> Me & my family have to make first entry in SA by 26 october 2016.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your co-operation & constant feedback.
> A very special thanks to Siva!!


Congrates..


----------



## AJAUS

Dynaco said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Got my visa grant today!!
> Me & my family have to make first entry in SA by 26 october 2016.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your co-operation & constant feedback.
> A very special thanks to Siva!!




Congratulations Dynaco. Happy for you and your family. Did the CO contact your current employer? I hope medicals went fine. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

sivakumar s s said:


> Every state will restructure csol on July every year.
> 
> SA mostly refresh every week or fortnight
> 
> keep eye on Anzscosearch
> 
> cheers




Hi Siva

Good day to you. 

In your opinion what are the chances of occupation code 263212 ICT Support Engineer to be part of SA occupation list in new fiscal on July 4? I have been waiting for NSW invite since May but to no avail as of now. Waiting for your inputs. 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

Siva any thoughts on this?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fadi84

Hi Guys 

I would like to know if you think that Engineering occupation will be opened for 6.5 IELTS pointer next July. What are the Chances ??

Thank you in advance


----------



## marskoo

Auzz said:


> I have South Australia's invitation for the job code specific to my occupation, got PCC last week and by the time it was submitted respective quota got full. There are no pending documents to be submitted.
> 
> What will happen if my job code is not there after SA revises their CSOL? Will my State Invitation go invalid?


I think you don't need to worry about it if you were already invited by DIBP.
Just you have to lodge your visa application in 60 days.
I was also invited by SA a month ago.


----------



## godspeed4476

Any one who had their nomination secured recently? How much time did it take for processing? I am deferring my travel plans right now, because i want to be available on my phone if the SA guys call me for nomination related issue.


----------



## ozpunjabi

Can someone please tell whether to upload color scans or grey scale for SA SS application? Also need of certification?
Anyone done color scans and successful in application?


----------



## hope_faith_belief

ozpunjabi said:


> Can someone please tell whether to upload color scans or grey scale for SA SS application? Also need of certification?
> Anyone done color scans and successful in application?


You can use either grayed ones or colored ones - point is they should be clear.

It is recommended to have color scan due to more clarity and originality. I used both grayed and colored ones and didn't face any issues.

all the best!


----------



## ozpunjabi

hope_faith_belief said:


> You can use either grayed ones or colored ones - point is they should be clear.
> 
> It is recommended to have color scan due to more clarity and originality. I used both grayed and colored ones and didn't face any issues.
> 
> all the best!


Thanks for replying. You used both for sponsorship application or DIBP visa application??
And certification/attestation is required or not?

The problem is I read on SA website that it must be greyscale not colored. Please see attachment and advice. Thanks in advance


----------



## hope_faith_belief

ozpunjabi said:


> Thanks for replying. You used both for sponsorship application or DIBP visa application??
> And certification/attestation is required or not?
> 
> The problem is I read on SA website that it must be greyscale not colored. Please see attachment and advice. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 65369


as far as i remember for sponsorship application, it was only on the webiste to enter details and pay i think 300 AUD as fees, i didn't upload any documents.

for VISA Application - i have scanner at home (the colored one) so i scanned the way documents were and it helped. Also, i didn't attest any document - neither by myself and neither by a notary.

cheers!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

*high points(80)*



suresh07 said:


> There is no such thing like commitment letter, just 2 month before I got the SA nomination, the process is once u received the assessment and IELTS outcome with sufficient marks have to fill the EOI in Skill select (on line), once you got the EOI identification number, then have to apply SA immigration on line separately, to apply visit SA immigration website, if your skill is in SA SOL they will nominate within 3 to 5 week.... After DIBP will ask to apply Visa automatically...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Suresh,
do you mean we have to contact SA after filing EOI(IF I AM ELIGIBLE) or they pick my application themselves, i am going for 489 visa with 80 points(high point category) and i become eligible from 4th july 2016(as per info on their site)


----------



## suresh07

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> do you mean we have to contact SA after filing EOI(IF I AM ELIGIBLE) or they pick my application themselves, i am going for 489 visa with 80 points(high point category) and i become eligible from 4th july 2016(as per info on their site)




Yes, you have to apply separated application to SA immigration for their nomination , also before in EOI you need to mention preferred State as SA. There is no automatic system like West Australia... If you mention WA as a desire state in EOI they will contact u automatically....but SA nomination have to apply (request) manually...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh07

suresh07 said:


> Yes, you have to apply separated application to SA immigration for their nomination , also before in EOI you need to mention preferred State as SA. There is no automatic system like West Australia... If you mention WA as a desire state in EOI they will contact u automatically....but SA nomination have to apply (request) manually...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pls kindly register here first http://apply-migration.azurewebsites.net/ to launch your SA nomination Application... need to done by the applicant/agent individually, But after EOI......


----------



## Yogi4Aus

suresh07 said:


> Pls kindly register here first http://apply-migration.azurewebsites.net/ to launch your SA nomination Application... need to done by the applicant/agent individually, But after EOI......


Thanks Suresh for guidance,
Yes i did last night only! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## suresh07

Dear Yogi,

Have you submitted the application ?.... payment completed ?....If you have applied for SA Nomination last night, then you have a chance to get nomination (99.9%) by this month itself ...... information given by my friend, he call them last week and they replied to apply before 29/06/16 to make things faster.....

The may take longer time to approve for the July applicants and so on.......Now they trying to clear every existing application which application includes till 29/06/2016, from July (new financial Year) it will be a fresh start for them.....


----------



## Yogi4Aus

suresh07 said:


> Have you submitted the application .... payment completed ....If you have applied for SA Nomination last night, then you have a chance to get nomination (99.9%) by this month itself ...... information given by my friend, he call them last week and they replied to apply before 29/06/16 to make things faster.....
> 
> Have you submitted the application.... payment completed ....




No no
I have made an account and completed partially the application 
I will become eligible only on 4th July according to new rules for high points (80)


----------



## suresh07

Yogi4Aus said:


> No no
> I have made an account and completed partially the application
> I will become eligible only on 4th July according to new rules for high points (80)


Best of luck.....


----------



## AJAUS

All the best to everyone applying for SA nomination on Monday. Hope and pray that your occupation comes up in the state list. Are there any best practices one needs to be aware of for successful submission?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawfay

*SA*

i have submitted my expression of interest for visa 190 state sponsored south Australia last week. can any one help me what to do next or i should wait or what
i have total of 60 points 
overall 6.5 band 
done my engineer australia for cdr and work assesment(6 yr work expierience in mechanical engineering)


----------



## ravs77

*is SA list out and application open*

Hello everyone, Is SA list out and application open ?

Secondly, if someone has skill assessed in XXX code , can he apply for other occupation which is in same unit group but different occupation. ?


----------



## AJAUS

Yes it is out


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

I was able to view it once but not right now, looks like they are still updating 


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravs77

AJAUS said:


> Yes it is out
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI NSW: 09-05-16
> 
> Points-
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 10
> English: 20
> NSW SS: 5
> Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When i Open page it says, list unavailable. Also the login page says under maintenance ?

Are you able to login and file your application ?


----------



## AJAUS

Not yet but I can see the occupation list. Tell me your occupation code


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravs77

Even I was able to view it once and shocked to know they have converted many applications into VISA 489 only...

Now its not view able. Even application page not working


----------



## mike445566

Almost same list as last year but some occupations are available for 489 visa only.......


----------



## AJAUS

Please let the group know once the application page opens up


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike445566

ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
111111	Chief Executive or Managing Director	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
111211	Corporate General Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
12 Farmers and Farm Managers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
121215	Grape Grower	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall) - opportunities stronger in wine regions further from Adelaide (i.e. beyond Adelaide Hills, McLaren Vale, Barossa Valley)	VETASSESS	
121312	Beef Cattle Farmer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
121317	Mixed Livestock Farmer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
121321	Poultry Farmer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
121322	Sheep Farmer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
121411	Mixed Crop and Livestock Farmer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
13 Specialist Managers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
131112	Sales and Marketing Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
132111	Corporate Services Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
132211	Finance Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	CPA / CA / IPA	
132311	Human Resource Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
132411	Policy and Planning Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133111	Construction Project Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133112	Project Builder	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133211	Engineering Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Engineers Australia / AIM	
133311	Importer or Exporter	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133312	Wholesaler	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133411	Manufacturer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133512	Production Manager (Manufacturing)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
133611	Supply and Distribution Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIM	
134111	Child Care Centre Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	TRA	
134211	Medical Administrator	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
134212	Nursing Clinical Director	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ANMAC	
134214	Welfare Centre Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS / ACWA	
134299	Health and Welfare Services Managers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
135111	Chief Information Officer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
135112	ICT Project Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
135199	ICT Managers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
139911	Art Administrator or Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
139912	Environmental Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
139913	Laboratory Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
139914	Quality Assurance Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
139999	Specialist Managers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
14 Hospitality, Retail & Service Managers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
141111	Cafe or Restaurant Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall) ; Provisional 489 visa only	VETASSESS	
149211	Call or Contact Centre Manager	Proficient Plus (or Superior overall)	VETASSESS	
149212	Customer Service Manager	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; Provisional 489 visa only	VETASSESS	
149411	Fleet Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
149413	Transport Company Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
149913	Facilities Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
149914	Financial Institution Branch Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
149915	Equipment Hire Manager	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS	
22 Business, Human Resource & Marketing Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
223211	ICT Trainer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
223311	Training and Development Professional	Proficient Plus English (or Superior overall)	VETASSESS	
224311	Economist	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall)	VETASSESS


----------



## mike445566

23 Design, Engineering, Science & Transport Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
231213	Ship Master	Competent English	AMSA	
232214	Other Spatial Scientist	Competent English	VETASSESS	
232311	Fashion Designer	Competent English	VETASSESS	
232312	Industrial Designer	Competent English	VETASSESS	
232313	Jewellery Designer	Competent English	VETASSESS	
234213	Wine Maker	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall) - opportunities stronger in wine regions further from Adelaide (i.e. beyond Adelaide Hills, McLaren Vale, Barossa Valley)	VETASSESS	
24 Education Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
242211	Vocational Education Teacher (Trades)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	TRA	
25 Health Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
251214	Sonographer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	AIR?	
252411	Occupational therapist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	OTC	
252511	Physiotherapist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	APC	
252611	Podiatrist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	APodC / ANZPAC	
252711	Audiologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	VETASSESS	
252712	Speech Pathologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	SPA	
253111	General Practitioner	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253411	Psychiatrist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253511	Surgeon (General)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253512	Cardiothoracic Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253513	Neurosurgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253514	Orthopaedic Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253515	Otorhinolaryngologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253516	Paediatric Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253517	Plastic and Reconstructive Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253518	Urologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253521	Vascular Surgeon	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253911	Dermatologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253912	Emergency Medicine Specialist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253913	Obstetrician and Gynaecologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253914	Ophthalmologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253915	Pathologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253917	Diagnostic and Interventional Radiologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253918	Radiation Oncologist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
253999	Medical Practitioners nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Medical Board of Australia?	
254111	Midwife	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	ANMAC?	
254411	Nurse Practitioner	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254412	Registered Nurse (Aged Care)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254413	Registered Nurse (Child And Family Health)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254414	Registered Nurse (Community Health)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254415	Registered Nurse (Critical Care And Emergency)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254416	Registered Nurse (Development Disability)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254417	Registered Nurse (Disability And Rehabilitation)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254418	Registered Nurse (Medical)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254421	Registered Nurse (Medical Practice)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254422	Registered Nurse (Mental Health)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254423	Registered Nurse (Perioperative)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254424	Registered Nurse (Surgical)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254425	Registered Nurse (Paediatric)	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) AND 3 years work experience in field	ANMAC?	
254499	Registered Nurse nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus over


----------



## ravs77

Quick question. If my occupation is showing VISA 489 only, can I apply for some other occupation which is in same Unit Group


----------



## AJAUS

Mike are you still able to access the occupations or did it open for just once. Please let us know when the application opens


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike445566

ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
261111	ICT Business Analyst	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
261112	Systems Analyst	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
261211	Multimedia Specialist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
261212	Web Developer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
261311	Analyst Programmer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
261312	Developer Programmer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
261313	Software Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
261314	Software Tester	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
261399	Software and Applications Programmers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
262111	Database Administrator	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
262112	ICT Security Specialist	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
262113	Systems Administrator	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
263111	Computer Network and Systems Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
263112	Network Administrator	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
263113	Network Analyst	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
263211	ICT Quality Assurance Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
263212	ICT Support Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
263213	ICT Systems Test Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
263299	ICT Support and Test Engineers nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
263311	Telecommunications Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Engineers Australia	
263312	Telecommunications Network Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	Engineers Australia	
27 Legal, Social & Welfare Professionals
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
272511	Social Worker	Competent English AND 2 years work experience in field	AASW	
272613	Welfare Worker	Competent Plus English (or Proficient Overall) AND 2 years work experience in field ; Provisional 489 visa only	ACWA	
31 Engineering, ICT & Science Technicians
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
312312	Electrical Engineering Technician	Competent English	TRA	
312511	Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson	Competent English	Engineers Australia	
312512	Mechanical Engineering Technician	Competent English	TRA	
312911	Maintenance Planner	Competent English	VETASSESS	
312912	Metallurgical or Materials Technician	Competent English	VETASSESS	
312999	Building and Engineering Technicians nec	Competent English	Engineers Australia / VETASSESS	
313111	Hardware Technician	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	TRA	
313112	ICT Customer Support Officer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	TRA	
313113	Web Administrator	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required - see additional instructions	ACS	
313199	ICT Support Technicians nec	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)	TRA


----------



## mike445566

32 Automotive & Engineering Trades Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
321111	Automotive Electrician	Competent English	TRA	
321211	Motor Mechanic (General)	Competent English ; Provisional 489 visa only	TRA	
321212	Diesel Motor Mechanic	Competent English	TRA	
321213	Motorcycle Mechanic	Competent English	TRA	
322211	Sheetmetal Trades Worker	Competent English	TRA	
323211	Fitter (General)	Competent English	TRA	
323212	Fitter and Turner	Competent English	TRA	
323213	Fitter-Welder	Competent English	TRA	
323214	Metal Machinist (First Class)	Competent English	TRA	
323299	Metal Fitters and Machinists nec	Competent English	TRA	
323313	Locksmith	Competent English	TRA	
324111	Panelbeater	Competent English	TRA	
324311	Vehicle Painter	Competent English	TRA	
33 Construction Trades Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
331111	Bricklayer	Competent English	TRA	
331112	Stonemason	Competent English	TRA	
333111	Glazier	Competent English	TRA	
333212	Solid Plasterer	Competent English	TRA	
333311	Roof Tiler	Competent English	TRA	
333411	Wall and Floor Tiler	Competent English	TRA	
334111	Plumber (General)	Competent English	TRA	
334112	Airconditioning and Mechanical Services Plumber	Competent English	TRA	
334113	Drainer	Competent English	TRA	
334114	Gasfitter	Competent English	TRA	
334115	Roof Plumber	Competent English	TRA	
34 Electrotechnology & Telecommunications Trades Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
341111	Electrician (General)	Competent English	TRA	
342111	Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanic	Competent English	TRA	
342311	Business Machine Mechanic	Competent English	TRA	
342313	Electronic Equipment Trades Worker	Competent English	TRA	
35 Food Trades Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
351111	Baker	Competent English AND 2 years work experience in field; Provisional 489 visa only	TRA	
351112	Pastry Cook	Competent English AND 2 years work experience in field; Provisional 489 visa only	TRA	
351211	Butcher or Smallgoods Maker	Competent English See DIBP requirement for occupation	TRA	
351311	Chef	Competent English AND 2 years work experience in field; Provisional 489 visa only	TRA	
351411	Cook	Competent English ; Provisional 489 visa only	TRA	
36 Skilled Animal & Horticultural Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
361211	Shearer	Competent English	VETASSESS	
361311	Veterinary Nurse	Competent English ; Provisional 489 visa only	VETASSESS	
362212	Arborist	Competent English	TRA	
39 Other Technicians & Trades Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
393213	Dressmaker or Tailor	Competent English	TRA	
394111	Cabinetmaker	Competent English	TRA	
399411	Jeweller	Competent English	TRA	
399917	Wool Classer	Competent English	TRA	
41 Health & Welfare Support Workers
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
411411	Enrolled Nurse	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; Provisional 489 visa only	ANMAC??	
411711	Community Worker	Competent Plus English (or Proficient Overall) AND 2 years work experience in field; Provisional 489 visa only	VETASSESS	
61 Sales Representatives & Agents
ANZSCO
Code	Occupation	Additional Requirements	Skills Assessment Authority	
611112	Stock and Station Agent	Competent English	VETASSESS


----------



## AJAUS

Mike are you able to login?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike445566

ajaus said:


> mike are you still able to access the occupations or did it open for just once. Please let us know when the application opens
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> nsw 190 stream 2 | 263212
> acs: 31-03-16
> eoi nsw: 09-05-16
> 
> points-
> age: 25
> education: 15
> work experience: 10
> english: 20
> nsw ss: 5
> total: 75
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


not open yet, will update once it opens


----------



## ravs77

Quick question. 

1. If my occupation is showing VISA 489 only, can I apply for some other occupation which is in same Unit Group. I have my skill assessment in occupation which is showing VISA 489 only.

2. In EOI I selected VISA190 but not that application is in 489, so shall i modify the EOI or submit new one ?


----------



## mike445566

ajaus said:


> mike are you able to login?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> nsw 190 stream 2 | 263212
> acs: 31-03-16
> eoi nsw: 09-05-16
> 
> points-
> age: 25
> education: 15
> work experience: 10
> english: 20
> nsw ss: 5
> total: 75
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk



not yet mate


----------



## mike445566

ravs77 said:


> Quick question.
> 
> 1. If my occupation is showing VISA 489 only, can I apply for some other occupation which is in same Unit Group. I have my skill assessment in occupation which is showing VISA 489 only.
> 
> 2. In EOI I selected VISA190 but not that application is in 489, so shall i modify the EOI or submit new one ?


JUST MODIFY YOUR EOI. it hardly takes 2 minutes


----------



## ravs77

mike445566 said:


> JUST MODIFY YOUR EOI. it hardly takes 2 minutes


thanks for answer to second question, what about 1st question ?

Also do u think its worth to go for VISA489 vs VISA190 ?


----------



## mike445566

if the first four digits of both occupations are same (111145 & 111154) you can apply any of them. But, first 4 digits must be same. Otherwise go for 489


----------



## AJAUS

Still waiting....


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravs77

mike445566 said:


> if the first four digits of both occupations are same (111145 & 111154) you can apply any of them. But, first 4 digits must be same. Otherwise go for 489


Yes they are same

149211
149212

My skills are assessed by vetassess for 149212 but since it is only for visa 489 can I apply for 149211 ?

If I choose 149211 in EOI, also in SA application but attach skill assessment report of Vetassess for 149212, will they accept ?


----------



## mike445566

ravs77 said:


> Yes they are same
> 
> 149211
> 149212
> 
> My skills are assessed by vetassess for 149212 but since it is only for visa 489 can I apply for 149211 ?
> 
> If I choose 149211 in EOI, also in SA application but attach skill assessment report of Vetassess for 149212, will they accept ?


I recon you can apply any. If you don't want to take any risk than apply two separate applications one with 489 and other with 190. The only downside is you will will have to pay double application fee


----------



## AJAUS

Is the login up and running??


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravs77

mike445566 said:


> I recon you can apply any. If you don't want to take any risk than apply two separate applications one with 489 and other with 190. The only downside is you will will have to pay double application fee


Ok got it, so in EOI I choose both 489 and 190, while in SA application I apply two separate applications once for 489 and one for 190 ?

Does I need to create 2 logins for SA login or within one login I can have 2 applications ?


----------



## mike445566

ravs77 said:


> Ok got it, so in EOI I choose both 489 and 190, while in SA application I apply two separate applications once for 489 and one for 190 ?
> 
> Does I need to create 2 logins for SA login or within one login I can have 2 applications ?


No need to create 2 login Ids mate


----------



## AJAUS

Mike is the login up?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike445566

AJAUS said:


> Mike is the login up?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI NSW: 09-05-16
> 
> Points-
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 10
> English: 20
> NSW SS: 5
> Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not yet mate


----------



## AJAUS

Still waiting. Btw here is the link to view state nominated occupations http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

Mike any luck?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozpunjabi

mike445566 said:


> I recon you can apply any. If you don't want to take any risk than apply two separate applications one with 489 and other with 190. The only downside is you will will have to pay double application fee


No he cannot apply even if they are in same group with first four digits same. He can only apply for the occupation hes has got positive assessment.


----------



## ryan.rich

Woohoo, I'm so happy my occupation is now on the SA state occupation list and that the minimum points have been lowered to 70. Just submitted my EOI this morning, now waiting for the SA application site to open so can lodge it there.


----------



## ozpunjabi

Guys as its already 5 pm in Adelaide so will the application open today or its now the next working day???


----------



## ravs77

ozpunjabi said:


> No he cannot apply even if they are in same group with first four digits same. He can only apply for the occupation hes has got positive assessment.


I agree with you. Just spoke to SA guys, they confirmed that even if the unit group is same, still I can only use positive skill assessment of occupation against same occupation not the other one.

Quite crazy as per me since both have identical tasks. Surprised !!


----------



## ryan.rich

ozpunjabi said:


> Guys as its already 5 pm in Adelaide so will the application open today or its now the next working day???


It's open now, busy with my application. Very slow at the moment though.


----------



## ravs77

I submitted my application for VISA sub class 489. I am surprised by fact that it does not ask me how many points did I score in EOI however it used to ask (I tried filling application earlier last month).

Hope its ok ? Also I mentioned all my experience instead of only mentioning the experience which is considered as valid as per PTA of Vetassess...


----------



## Pinkfairy26

Hey..as I understand we need to pay a sum of fee to SA under state sponsorship. Does anyone know when and how do we make the payment? 

Also, who do we go about doing vetassess?


----------



## ryan.rich

Pinkfairy26 said:


> Hey..as I understand we need to pay a sum of fee to SA under state sponsorship. Does anyone know when and how do we make the payment?


$205 yes. You pay when you submit the application, via credit card.


----------



## Pinkfairy26

ryan.rich said:


> Pinkfairy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey..as I understand we need to pay a sum of fee to SA under state sponsorship. Does anyone know when and how do we make the payment?
> 
> 
> 
> $205 yes. You pay when you submit the application, via credit card.
Click to expand...

Thanks! The system will notify me for that payment? As in they'll be a column to select? Also another question that I have..in order to do vetassess I'll need to select General Skilled Migration since I'll be applying for the 190 visa?


----------



## cheriot

*Web developer 261212- SA State Sponsor*

Hi everyone,
My husband is a web developer (261212), currently working in Victoria with over 3 years experience, also studied and graduated from a University in Victoria. As new update, Web developer is in South Australia State Sponsor List. I just wanna ask if he is eligible to apply for SA state sponsorship? We are willing to move to SA to live and work if the visa is granted. Is there any requirements stated that work must be performed in SA before applied for state sponsorship? --> if yes, that means if someone wants to apply for SA sponsorship, he/she must stay and work in SA before apply? 
Thanks in advance. 

Occupation: Web developer (261212)
Age: 30 - 30 points
IELTS: 7 all band - 10 points
Qualifications: 20 points
Work experiences: 3 years - 10 points


----------



## ryan.rich

Pinkfairy26 said:


> Thanks! The system will notify me for that payment? As in they'll be a column to select? Also another question that I have..in order to do vetassess I'll need to select General Skilled Migration since I'll be applying for the 190 visa?


Yes, it's the final step in the application process, you enter credit card details and then it submits the application.

You must select General Skilled Migration on your VETASSESS assessment.


----------



## ozpunjabi

cheriot said:


> Hi everyone,
> My husband is a web developer (261212), currently working in Victoria with over 3 years experience, also studied and graduated from a University in Victoria. As new update, Web developer is in South Australia State Sponsor List. I just wanna ask if he is eligible to apply for SA state sponsorship? We are willing to move to SA to live and work if the visa is granted. Is there any requirements stated that work must be performed in SA before applied for state sponsorship? --> if yes, that means if someone wants to apply for SA sponsorship, he/she must stay and work in SA before apply?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Occupation: Web developer (261212)
> Age: 30 - 30 points
> IELTS: 7 all band - 10 points
> Qualifications: 20 points
> Work experiences: 3 years - 10 points


I think not eligible to apply for SA. Try NSW instead.


----------



## ryan.rich

ozpunjabi said:


> I think not eligible to apply for SA. Try NSW instead.


Web Developer is on the SA SOL with a minimum of 70 points required, so they are indeed eligible.


----------



## Pinkfairy26

Thank you!


----------



## Pinkfairy26

I should be applying under ANZSCO 225412 for Sales Representative- Medical, Surgical, Dental and Equipments. Is this only eligible for state sponsorship in SA or which other states will I be eligible for?


----------



## ryan.rich

Pinkfairy26 said:


> I should be applying under ANZSCO 225412 for Sales Representative- Medical, Surgical, Dental and Equipments. Is this only eligible for state sponsorship in SA or which other states will I be eligible for?


The only list that occupation is currently on is the CSOL, which means you can apply for a 190 or 489 visa for South Australia but you will need to meet one of the requirements listed here - Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply

Alternatively you can apply for NSW 190 visa and wait to hopefully get an invite under their Stream 2 program which invites high scoring people listed on the CSOL.


----------



## deepak251513

Pinkfairy26 said:


> I should be applying under ANZSCO 225412 for Sales Representative- Medical, Surgical, Dental and Equipments. Is this only eligible for state sponsorship in SA or which other states will I be eligible for?


Even i am in same boat but i am not ready with PR points.. :-(

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh07

Dear All,

I got the Direct Visa Grant today, including my Wife and 2 kids....


----------



## bhanutaneja

Hi Expats ,

I have applied for 190 for SA today, Primary Applicant is my spouse and I am applying as dependant. To work there do I also need to have my ACS done as I have 6+ years as Database Administrator ? 
__________________________________________________________
Subclass 190 (SA) - 261314: Software Tester (Spouse)
EOI Lodged: 01/07/2016
Nomination Lodged: 04/07/2016
English: 20 points (PTE-A: 90, 80, 85, 90)
State Nomination: 5 points
Graduation: 15 points
Age: 30 points

Total: 70 points

Thanks
Bhanu


----------



## ozpunjabi

ryan.rich said:


> Web Developer is on the SA SOL with a minimum of 70 points required, so they are indeed eligible.


No they are not. Because they are onshore in a state other than SA.


----------



## ryan.rich

ozpunjabi said:


> No they are not. Because they are onshore in a state other than SA.




Oh okay.


----------



## ravs77

Question : How would SA get to know how many points did I score as this application does not count the points, it just take all the information...


----------



## supernova123

Hi guys,
has anyone on this forum applied for SS with Anzooo 261313. As per the latest information the minimum score required for this occupation is 70 points and they have mentioned that it may be reduced based on the number of applications received to 60. 
I am quite confused about this system anyone please help me on this. 
Help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## ryan.rich

ravs77 said:


> Question : How would SA get to know how many points did I score as this application does not count the points, it just take all the information...


You first have to lodge an EOI on SkillSelect and put in your EOI number in the SA application, then they log in to SkillSelect and check your points.


----------



## ryan.rich

supernova123 said:


> Hi guys,
> has anyone on this forum applied for SS with Anzooo 261313. As per the latest information the minimum score required for this occupation is 70 points and they have mentioned that it may be reduced based on the number of applications received to 60.
> I am quite confused about this system anyone please help me on this.
> Help will be highly appreciated.


They will first only invite people with 70+ points but if they don't receive many applications that meet that score they will lower the requirement to 65 points and then to 60 points. All based around how many spots they manage to fill.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

mike445566 said:


> if the first four digits of both occupations are same (111145 & 111154) you can apply any of them. But, first 4 digits must be same. Otherwise go for 489


are you very sure about it?
any reference which says so!!


----------



## supernova123

ryan.rich said:


> They will first only invite people with 70+ points but if they don't receive many applications that meet that score they will lower the requirement to 65 points and then to 60 points. All based around how many spots they manage to fill.


Thanks ryan for your response. So the low pointers can apply now straightway or wait till the points come down to 60 and then apply.


----------



## awais_666

hi guys just wondering is it mandatory to have one year experience to apply for regional migration 489 to sa when you are in some other state


----------



## amabrouk

Subscribed


----------



## Pinkfairy26

Ok..just to confirm...as long as my occupation is in the 'state nominated occupation list' then I can apply for 190 visa with SA state sponsorship right? I do not need to fulfill the requirements for 'Supplementary Skill List'..would this be correct?

Applying visa on my own seems overwhelming! And I'm afraid that I'll make a mistake to jeopardise my application and I can afford to delay the application as I do not want to miss the opportunity to maximise my points on my age! Currently at 30 points till end of 2016! 

Gosh I salute all of you!

Is there anywhere that has archived docs on the step by step and flow of the process? Also, should I apply EOI first or for State Sponsor?


----------



## Pinkfairy26

The only list that occupation is currently on is the CSOL, which means you can apply for a 190 or 489 visa for South Australia but you will need to meet one of the requirements listed here - Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply

Alternatively you can apply for NSW 190 visa and wait to hopefully get an invite under their Stream 2 program which invites high scoring people listed on the CSOL.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Ryan once again. ..will it be too risky if apply for NSW 190 and just wait? Coz I'm currently at 30 points for age and I don't want to lose the opportunity to max this portion..it'll be reduced to 25 points come end of 2016.


----------



## AJAUS

Yogi4Aus said:


> are you very sure about it?
> 
> any reference which says so!!




Hi Yogi, did you apply for SA and file in your application? 190 or 489?


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus

AJAUS said:


> Hi Yogi, did you apply for SA and file in your application? 190 or 489?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> 
> Points-
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 10
> English: 20
> NSW SS: 5
> Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes AJAUS
I DID yesterday 
Don't know how much will they make me wait but I am also hopeful of NSW stream 2


----------



## ryan.rich

Pinkfairy26 said:


> Thanks Ryan once again. ..will it be too risky if apply for NSW 190 and just wait? Coz I'm currently at 30 points for age and I don't want to lose the opportunity to max this portion..it'll be reduced to 25 points come end of 2016.


What are your total points? That will determine your chances of invite from NSW under stream 2.

I know the feeling, also have 30 points for age, but only until the end of April 2017.


----------



## Pinkfairy26

Lol...at least you have till 2017...I only have 6 mths more to go!!! In total I'll have 75 points. 
Age: 30
English: 10
Work experience: 10
Qualification: 15
Recognition of aus study: 5
Sponsorship by state: 5 (sponsor by SA)
So total 75 points 

What do you think are my chances?
Did you lodge your application on your own?


----------



## ryan.rich

Pinkfairy26 said:


> Lol...at least you have till 2017...I only have 6 mths more to go!!! In total I'll have 75 points.
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Work experience: 10
> Qualification: 15
> Recognition of aus study: 5
> Sponsorship by state: 5 (sponsor by SA)
> So total 75 points
> 
> What do you think are my chances?
> Did you lodge your application on your own?


75 is very good, I don't think you'd wait too long for an NSW invite, put in an EOI and see.

I did my own application yes, did lots of research beforehand so didn't see the need to use an agent. Agents are very expensive here.


----------



## Pinkfairy26

ryan.rich said:


> Pinkfairy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...at least you have till 2017...I only have 6 mths more to go!!! In total I'll have 75 points.
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Work experience: 10
> Qualification: 15
> Recognition of aus study: 5
> Sponsorship by state: 5 (sponsor by SA)
> So total 75 points
> 
> What do you think are my chances?
> Did you lodge your application on your own?
> 
> 
> 
> 75 is very good, I don't think you'd wait too long for an NSW invite, put in an EOI and see.
> 
> I did my own application yes, did lots of research beforehand so didn't see the need to use an agent. Agents are very expensive here.
Click to expand...

I think I should have 80 pointers now...add on another 5 points for work.

Can I put both SA and NSW in EOI? Coz I'm running out of time! Lol

Is there a step by step guide for applying the visa? Coz I've gone through DIBP website and vestassess and SA site for the details but am seriously worried that I've missed something that will end up delaying my case.

Where are you located btw? I'm in Malaysia and an agent cost AUD 4800...crazyy


----------



## ryan.rich

Pinkfairy26 said:


> I think I should have 80 pointers now...add on another 5 points for work.
> 
> Can I put both SA and NSW in EOI? Coz I'm running out of time! Lol
> 
> Is there a step by step guide for applying the visa? Coz I've gone through DIBP website and vestassess and SA site for the details but am seriously worried that I've missed something that will end up delaying my case.
> 
> Where are you located btw? I'm in Malaysia and an agent cost AUD 4800...crazyy


You can do two seperate EOI's yes, I currently have one for NSW and one for SA.

I'm in Cape Town, South Africa.

The basic steps in the visa process is as follows...

1. Get qualification / employment assessed by assessing authority (VETASSESS etc)
2. Complete English language ability test
3. Lodge EOI on SkillSelect for whichever visa you want
4. Lodge state sponsorship application if required for your chosen state
5. Wait for invite
6. Accept invite
7. Wait for case officer assignment and further instructions such as police clearance and health checks


----------



## pvpatel

Hii this is pradip

I have one doubt regarding sponsorship by family member to apply for occupation under supplementary skilled list.
My wife's first cousin is citizen in south australia, I am being a main applicant can i get sponsorship from my wife's first cousin.


----------



## ryan.rich

pvpatel said:


> Hii this is pradip
> 
> 
> 
> I have one doubt regarding sponsorship by family member to apply for occupation under supplementary skilled list.
> 
> My wife's first cousin is citizen in south australia, I am being a main applicant can i get sponsorship from my wife's first cousin.




Has to be a direct family member I believe, such as brother, sister, parents etc.


----------



## ihmar2002

Has anyone got invitation in last few days? Can we see number of invites based on anzo code anywhere?


----------



## goauzzie

I am going to apply for SA SS. Just had a few questions, while going through the requirements page.
Skilled nomination requirements

Can someone tell how can we present our commitment.

------

You must confirm this commitment by:

1.1.1 Undertaking first-hand, thorough and meaningful research on South Australia and providing your reasons for wanting to migrate to South Australia in the online application form.

1.1.2 Undertaking research on job opportunities in South Australia and any occupation licensing or registration requirements.


----------



## nobia

Did anyone get invitation from SA in this new financial year?


----------



## AJAUS

nobia said:


> Did anyone get invitation from SA in this new financial year?




The average processing time is 6-7 weeks. 


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

You can expect things hopefully by the end of this month. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424

Yeah...hopefully

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## bhanutaneja

Hi Expats,

I have a question I am looking answer for. We have nominated for South Australia (Applicant my spouse) but I'll also be working once we migrate to Australia. So is it necessary for me too to get my ACS done or I can go and find job there without ACS? 

Thanks
Bhanu Taneja


----------



## swapz

bhanutaneja said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a question I am looking answer for. We have nominated for South Australia (Applicant my spouse) but I'll also be working once we migrate to Australia. So is it necessary for me too to get my ACS done or I can go and find job there without ACS?
> 
> Thanks
> Bhanu Taneja


Hi

You do not require ACS assessment to be able to work in Australia as long as you are a secondary applicant (on a dependent visa). All the best


----------



## ravs77

*is Visa 489 worth it*

Friends, 

I am doing occupation X which is very close to occupation Y. As per last year pattern I saw that occupation X fills up immediately while Y stays for long time. Hence to avoid any problem of being not able to serve in first come first serve scenario, I got my +ve skill assessment done in Occupation Y.

Now Occupation Y is only for Visa 489 

Do you think its worth to go for VISA 489 ? What is difference between VISA 190 and VISA 489. Does employers prefer VISA 190 or equal preference is given to VISA 489 ?


----------



## swapz

ravs77 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am doing occupation X which is very close to occupation Y. As per last year pattern I saw that occupation X fills up immediately while Y stays for long time. Hence to avoid any problem of being not able to serve in first come first serve scenario, I got my +ve skill assessment done in Occupation Y.
> 
> Now Occupation Y is only for Visa 489
> 
> Do you think its worth to go for VISA 489 ? What is difference between VISA 190 and VISA 489. Does employers prefer VISA 190 or equal preference is given to VISA 489 ?


Hi ravs77
Employers do not consider the type of visa you hold. It does not matter whether you hold 190 or 489 as far as employability is concerned. 
While 489 allows you to live and work only in a regional area of south australia that nominates you, 190 that allows you to live in the state for 2 years because it is nominated by state. You need to compete with other job seekers in the region you live in.


----------



## ravs77

swapz said:


> Hi ravs77
> Employers do not consider the type of visa you hold. It does not matter whether you hold 190 or 489 as far as employability is concerned.
> While 489 allows you to live and work only in a regional area of south australia that nominates you, 190 that allows you to live in the state for 2 years because it is nominated by state. You need to compete with other job seekers in the region you live in.


If my understanding is correct South Australia do not have regional restriction i.e. they can allow you to work anywhere in SA while other states do have regional restrictions.

See this https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-


----------



## swapz

Not very sure about this buddy. I'm sure you would know better about this


----------



## AJAUS

bhanutaneja said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a question I am looking answer for. We have nominated for South Australia (Applicant my spouse) but I'll also be working once we migrate to Australia. So is it necessary for me too to get my ACS done or I can go and find job there without ACS?
> 
> Thanks
> Bhanu Taneja




Hi Bhanu, I believe you applied for SA nomination on 4 July, Have you already received the nomination? Please let us know. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swapz

Even i have applied for SA nomination on 4th july under 263211. Yet to receive any response.


----------



## ryan.rich

There have been no nominations as yet. I also applied on the 4th. 6-7 weeks current processing time so give it another month.


----------



## bhanutaneja

swapz said:


> Hi
> 
> You do not require ACS assessment to be able to work in Australia as long as you are a secondary applicant (on a dependent visa). All the best


Thank you Very Much  

:clap2:


----------



## kandy123

pvpatel said:


> Hii this is pradip
> 
> I have one doubt regarding sponsorship by family member to apply for occupation under supplementary skilled list.
> My wife's first cousin is citizen in south australia, I am being a main applicant can i get sponsorship from my wife's first cousin.


You are eligible 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## nobia

I have also applied for SS for SA on 4th July, 2016 with 60 points. 

We can update EOI, but if we want to update SA application do we need to submit a new application or is there any way to update SA application? I want to update my English results, so what's the possibility for that?

Does everyone receives the invitation from state or what are the conditions for rejections?


----------



## ryan.rich

nobia said:


> I have also applied for SS for SA on 4th July, 2016 with 60 points.
> 
> We can update EOI, but if we want to update SA application do we need to submit a new application or is there any way to update SA application? I want to update my English results, so what's the possibility for that?
> 
> Does everyone receives the invitation from state or what are the conditions for rejections?


You can just edit your EOI with your new results. If your points change your EOI effect date will change.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Well as 70 pointers - SOL and 80 pointers -CSOL have applied for SA on 4th July 
so if our documents and points claimed in EOI are verified to be correct
We are good to go for getting invite, or there are any other complication/formalities involved?


----------



## ryan.rich

Yogi4Aus said:


> Well as 70 pointers - SOL and 80 pointers -CSOL have applied for SA on 4th July
> so if our documents and points claimed in EOI are verified to be correct
> We are good to go for getting invite, or there are any other complication/formalities involved?


Why have you applied for a 489 instead of a 190? 190 is PR and much better than a 489 provisional visa...


----------



## nobia

ryan.rich said:


> You can just edit your EOI with your new results. If your points change your EOI effect date will change.


Thanks for your reply. 

Wouldn't it be a contradiction among both applications? Or it would automatically update my points on SA application as well?


----------



## ryan.rich

nobia said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Wouldn't it be a contradiction among both applications? Or it would automatically update my points on SA application as well?


You'll have to edit your SA application as well, it won't automatically update.


----------



## nobia

ryan.rich said:


> You'll have to edit your SA application as well, it won't automatically update.


But they say on their website that once we submit and pay we can not change the information. May be I am confusing it. :juggle:


----------



## Yogi4Aus

ryan.rich said:


> Why have you applied for a 489 instead of a 190? 190 is PR and much better than a 489 provisional visa...




Ryan because I have 70 points of my own
Hence (70 +10) for 489 visa
Though I am in process of getting 5 points more thru
Spouse points and be eligible for 190


----------



## ryan.rich

nobia said:


> But they say on their website that once we submit and pay we can not change the information. May be I am confusing it. :juggle:


Hmmm, this is true.

If your points will be going up on your EOI then they won't mind at all, as long as the meet the same points claimed in your SA application.


----------



## ryan.rich

Yogi4Aus said:


> Ryan because I have 70 points of my own
> Hence (70 +10) for 489 visa
> Though I am in process of getting 5 points more thru
> Spouse points and be eligible for 190


Oh sorry, I see your occupation is on the CSOL, hence the need for 80 points. At least it was lowered this year, last year the requirement for CSOL occupations was 85!


----------



## nobia

ryan.rich said:


> Hmmm, this is true.
> 
> If your points will be going up on your EOI then they won't mind at all, as long as the meet the same points claimed in your SA application.


No if I will update my EOI it will increase my points to 70, while I have claimed 60 on SA application.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

ryan.rich said:


> Oh sorry, I see your occupation is on the CSOL, hence the need for 80 points. At least it was lowered this year, last year the requirement for CSOL occupations was 85!




Have an answer to my question?

Am I getting invite with these points
Or any other complication involved?


----------



## ryan.rich

Yogi4Aus said:


> Have an answer to my question?
> 
> Am I getting invite with these points
> Or any other complication involved?


The only problems that could arise is if there is any discrepancy they find with your application showing you don't really have the points you do, or if they reach the limit for your specific occupation. Remember if an occupation is not on their state specific SOL and only the CSOL it means they don't have an immediate shortage of that occupation, hence needing high points to be considered.

You should definitely get an invite since you've met the required points, only matter is how long it will take. Once they start sending invites out, hopefully within the next few weeks, then we'll get a better idea.


----------



## swapz

I have a question..

When i applied for state nomination my occupation was at high availability. In future it cannot be guaranteed that it will remain so. So when a decision is made, does the availability at time of decision is considered or the availability while applying?


----------



## AJAUS

swapz said:


> I have a question..
> 
> When i applied for state nomination my occupation was at high availability. In future it cannot be guaranteed that it will remain so. So when a decision is made, does the availability at time of decision is considered or the availability while applying?




Availability while applying!



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swapz

AJAUS said:


> swapz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question..
> 
> When i applied for state nomination my occupation was at high availability. In future it cannot be guaranteed that it will remain so. So when a decision is made, does the availability at time of decision is considered or the availability while applying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Availability while applying!
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## Ksutha01

Hi , I am confused about work experience for south Australia sponshership please suggest me !!!!

I have worked 4 years as a veterinary nurse in India during 2008/2012. Moved to Australia for further study in animal science in 2012. Now it is mentioned on sa.gov that to be nominated they require 1 year. Experience in last 3 year. So can I eligible for it or nor. As I came here to improve my occupation by study... 
Please let me your views


----------



## nobia

I think you need to have at least one year work experience in last three years ( as stated in SA website ). If we see this condition I am afraid that your experience might not be valid. However, you are an international student in Australia so you might be eligible for some work experience waiver.


----------



## deepak251513

Ksutha01 said:


> Hi , I am confused about work experience for south Australia sponshership please suggest me !!!!
> 
> I have worked 4 years as a veterinary nurse in India during 2008/2012. Moved to Australia for further study in animal science in 2012. Now it is mentioned on sa.gov that to be nominated they require 1 year. Experience in last 3 year. So can I eligible for it or nor. As I came here to improve my occupation by study...
> Please let me your views


You might have got a window of post study Visa which you can utilize by working somewhere in your profession there in south australia. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksutha01

Thanks but I have question that it is stated in site that " at least you have one year experience in last three years " . As I am giving weightage on word " at least one year within last three years" . However I have 3 years experience within 6 years.. What do you think !!!


----------



## Ksutha01

At least having one year experience is minimum criteria for work experience but I have from 2008 to 2012 and I moved Australia on 2012. So please aware me about your views and experiences


----------



## AJAUS

ryan.rich said:


> There have been no nominations as yet. I also applied on the 4th. 6-7 weeks current processing time so give it another month.




Hello Everyone, with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ I received the SA nomination approval on Friday 15 July 2016 along with email from Skillselect to apply for 190 visa. Thanks for all your support and all the very best to everyone. I am sure your invites are round the corner. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424

Congrats AJAUS  ....I wish you all the best

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## nobia

AJAUS said:


> Hello Everyone, with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ I received the SA nomination approval on Friday 15 July 2016 along with email from Skillselect to apply for 190 visa. Thanks for all your support and all the very best to everyone. I am sure your invites are round the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations  . Hopefully all other waiting will get it soon as well (including me).


----------



## swapz

AJAUS said:


> ryan.rich said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been no nominations as yet. I also applied on the 4th. 6-7 weeks current processing time so give it another month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone, with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ I received the SA nomination approval on Friday 15 July 2016 along with email from Skillselect to apply for 190 visa. Thanks for all your support and all the very best to everyone. I am sure your invites are round the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thats a great news! Congrats Ajaus. I think those who have applied on 4th july should receive the news very soon. 
Best wishes to everyone ??


----------



## goauzzie

AJAUS said:


> Hello Everyone, with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ I received the SA nomination approval on Friday 15 July 2016 along with email from Skillselect to apply for 190 visa. Thanks for all your support and all the very best to everyone. I am sure your invites are round the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi AJAUS.. Congratulations !!

I have been tracking you. The 75 pointer who was very active in a few threads  Good luck.


----------



## AJAUS

goauzzie said:


> Hi AJAUS.. Congratulations !!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been tracking you. The 75 pointer who was very active in a few threads  Good luck.




Thanks goauzzie and everyone. I wish you good luck as well. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swapz

Anybody else received any response from SA??


----------



## Arumugamg

All

Is there anybody here who lodged 489 SA on June or July 2016 

Below is my timeline

233215 Transport Engineer (489 South Australia)
27-JULY-2013: IELTS - L 6.5 R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5 Overall 6.5 
8-JUNE-2016: EA Submitted for CDR Pathway 
23-JUNE-2016: EA +ve Outcome
23-JUNE 2016: EOI Submitted and SA Application
30-JUNE-2016: SA Nomination Approved & DIBP ITA Received
8-JULY-2016: Lodged icluding all documents (Relevant Emp docs+Medicals+PCC(UK+KUWAIT+UAE+INDIA)
Grant: Waiting


----------



## rena694

Pinkfairy26 said:


> I think I should have 80 pointers now...add on another 5 points for work.
> 
> Can I put both SA and NSW in EOI? Coz I'm running out of time! Lol
> 
> Is there a step by step guide for applying the visa? Coz I've gone through DIBP website and vestassess and SA site for the details but am seriously worried that I've missed something that will end up delaying my case.
> 
> Where are you located btw? I'm in Malaysia and an agent cost AUD 4800...crazyy


Hi Pinkfairy26.... Ya... U can say that again... Agent charges is so expensive. I'm planning to do it on my own as well. Still need to wait till Nov due to my work experience. Complicated case I can say...


----------



## erinjohn

Arumugamg said:


> All
> 
> Is there anybody here who lodged 489 SA on June or July 2016
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 233215 Transport Engineer (489 South Australia)
> 27-JULY-2013: IELTS - L 6.5 R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5 Overall 6.5
> 8-JUNE-2016: EA Submitted for CDR Pathway
> 23-JUNE-2016: EA +ve Outcome
> 23-JUNE 2016: EOI Submitted and SA Application
> 30-JUNE-2016: SA Nomination Approved & DIBP ITA Received
> 8-JULY-2016: Lodged icluding all documents (Relevant Emp docs+Medicals+PCC(UK+KUWAIT+UAE+INDIA)
> Grant: Waiting


Could you tell me how you managed to get PCC from Kuwait and what the process is please?


----------



## iceman2007

Hi Guys,

Got my invitation today from South Australia :dance::dance:


----------



## Bullet2424

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from South Australia :dance::dance:


Hey Congrats...

What are your timelines?


----------



## rena694

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from South Australia :dance::dance:



Hi iceman2007,

Congrats... how long is the process and what occupation?


----------



## swapz

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from South Australia :dance::dance:


Congratulations iceman.. Best of luck for PR!!
when did you apply for SA nomination?


----------



## iceman2007

Bullet2424 said:


> Hey Congrats...
> 
> What are your timelines?




ACS +ve - 7-APR-16 
PTE-A | L=90,R=90,S=90,W=88 Overall= 90 | Superior (18-June-16) 
EOI 190 SA - 4-July-16 (65+5 Points) 
Points breakdown:
Age:30| English:20| Education:15|State Sponsorship:5


----------



## iceman2007

swapz said:


> Congratulations iceman.. Best of luck for PR!!
> when did you apply for SA nomination?


July 4th


----------



## swapz

iceman2007 said:


> ACS +ve - 7-APR-16
> PTE-A | L=90,R=90,S=90,W=88 Overall= 90 | Superior (18-June-16)
> EOI 190 SA - 4-July-16 (65+5 Points)
> Points breakdown:
> Age:30| English:20| Education:15|State Sponsorship:5


Thanks a lot. Which ICT occupation did you apply for?


----------



## iceman2007

Process started 3 months ago. Applied on July 4th for Database Administrator(262111)


----------



## rena694

iceman2007 said:


> ACS +ve - 7-APR-16
> PTE-A | L=90,R=90,S=90,W=88 Overall= 90 | Superior (18-June-16)
> EOI 190 SA - 4-July-16 (65+5 Points)
> Points breakdown:
> Age:30| English:20| Education:15|State Sponsorship:5




Wow, iceman2007... good for you...

You have good PTE result as well.. how did you manage to get so high mark?


----------



## nobia

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from South Australia :dance::dance:



Congrats


----------



## nobia

Does everyone gets an invitation to apply if they are fulfilling all the requirements? Or what are the scenarios or percentage of rejections? If anyone knows please reply


----------



## iceman2007

rena694 said:


> Wow, iceman2007... good for you...
> 
> You have good PTE result as well.. how did you manage to get so high mark?



Hi rena694,

I frankly do not know how i got it. I was shell shocked when I saw it. This was my second attempt. Did some mistakes the previous time. It was all about time management. For writing there were some 30 repeated essays.


----------



## deepak251513

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from South Australia :dance::dance:


When did u apply for it.? What is ur point breakup.??

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mike445566

Any update guys


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Pinkfairy26 said:


> I think I should have 80 pointers now...add on another 5 points for work.
> 
> Can I put both SA and NSW in EOI? Coz I'm running out of time! Lol
> 
> Is there a step by step guide for applying the visa? Coz I've gone through DIBP website and vestassess and SA site for the details but am seriously worried that I've missed something that will end up delaying my case.
> 
> Where are you located btw? I'm in Malaysia and an agent cost AUD 4800...crazyy




Hi
I see that you have occupation and points
Same as me
Ping me on message 
With your details,Will guide you thru the process


----------



## ravs77

*visa 489*

I received my invitation for VISA 489 today. I have few questions though:

- Can I work anywhere in South Australia
- Since this VISA is valid only for 4yrs, what if I sit in my home country and apply for jobs in Australia but don't get it for 4yrs. Would it expire OR I have option of any bridge VISA etc.
- Can I apply for VISA 190 after 4yrs ?
- would employers differentiate between VISA 489 candidates and VISA 190 candidates
- How VISA 489 differs from VISA 190 in terms of benefits ?


----------



## swapz

ravs77 said:


> I received my invitation for VISA 489 today. I have few questions though:
> 
> - Can I work anywhere in South Australia
> - Since this VISA is valid only for 4yrs, what if I sit in my home country and apply for jobs in Australia but don't get it for 4yrs. Would it expire OR I have option of any bridge VISA etc.
> - Can I apply for VISA 190 after 4yrs ?
> - would employers differentiate between VISA 489 candidates and VISA 190 candidates
> - How VISA 489 differs from VISA 190 in terms of benefits ?


Congrats ravs77.. Indeed a great news! I am not the right person to answer your queries correctly. I'm sure there would be someone here who can help you.

For now I just want to know your timelines..


----------



## Yogi4Aus

ravs77 said:


> I received my invitation for VISA 489 today. I have few questions though:
> 
> 
> 
> - Can I work anywhere in South Australia
> 
> - Since this VISA is valid only for 4yrs, what if I sit in my home country and apply for jobs in Australia but don't get it for 4yrs. Would it expire OR I have option of any bridge VISA etc.
> 
> - Can I apply for VISA 190 after 4yrs ?
> 
> - would employers differentiate between VISA 489 candidates and VISA 190 candidates
> 
> - How VISA 489 differs from VISA 190 in terms of benefits ?




1. Yes u can work anywhere in SA!
2. It Would expire if u don't make first entry which is usually between 9-12 months from grant date!
3. You can apply for PR 887 (is equivalent to 190 but for 489 ppl and has very nominal fees), condition to be fulfilled is 1 year full time work, in first two years after first entry 
4.employers should not differentiate, though I believe experienced ppl can answer on this 
5. You don't get social and medical benefits till the the time you enroll urself for PR 

Hope that solves most of your queries!


----------



## ryan.rich

Still waiting for my 190 invite.


----------



## swapz

Hi Guyz, I received approval for SA nomination today along with invite for 190 :rofl:

I am sure everyone would start receiving theirs soon.

Best of luck!


----------



## kamy58

Yogi4Aus said:


> 1. Yes u can work anywhere in SA!
> 2. It Would expire if u don't make first entry which is usually between 9-12 months from grant date!
> 3. You can apply for PR 887 (is equivalent to 190 but for 489 ppl and has very nominal fees), condition to be fulfilled is 1 year full time work, in first two years after first entry
> 4.employers should not differentiate, though I believe experienced ppl can answer on this
> 5. You don't get social and medical benefits till the the time you enroll urself for PR
> 
> Hope that solves most of your queries!


I believe on 489 you can work only in a designated Region, at least this is the way how it works in Vic and NSW.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

kamy58 said:


> I believe on 489 you can work only in a designated Region, at least this is the way how it works in Vic and NSW.




In south Australia 
Designated area is whole of SOUTH AUSTRALIA


----------



## AJAUS

swapz said:


> Hi Guyz, I received approval for SA nomination today along with invite for 190 :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure everyone would start receiving theirs soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck!




Congratulations!



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman2007

swapz said:


> Hi Guyz, I received approval for SA nomination today along with invite for 190 :rofl:
> 
> I am sure everyone would start receiving theirs soon.
> 
> Best of luck!


Congratulations !!


----------



## ryan.rich

Yay, got a request today from SA to provide 3 months payslips and a current employment confirmation letter, so looks like mine is currently under analysis.


----------



## swapz

Thanks guys!


----------



## nobia

swapz said:


> Hi Guyz, I received approval for SA nomination today along with invite for 190 :rofl:
> 
> I am sure everyone would start receiving theirs soon.
> 
> Best of luck!


Congrats !!! Best of luck for future. 

I think 60 pointers like me will have to wait for few weeks.


----------



## nobia

If anyone needs help about SA or Adelaide, I am already in Adelaide.


----------



## Saif81

nobia said:


> Congrats !!! Best of luck for future.
> 
> I think 60 pointers like me will have to wait for few weeks.


What occupation have you applied for?

can you please your status on signature


----------



## Saif81

nobia said:


> If anyone needs help about SA or Adelaide, I am already in Adelaide.


Perhaps you may assist us in getting an accommodation, and realistically speaking how long does it normally take for a FOB to secure a job


----------



## nobia

Saif81 said:


> What occupation have you applied for?
> 
> can you please your status on signature


I have applied for Industrial Designer 232312. My timeline is as follows.

EOI: 4th July, 2016
SA Application: 4th July, 2016
Education: 15 , Age: 30 , English: 10 , SS: 5 

I lost my experience points because of 20 days were less than 3 years.

I don't see anyone with my occupation here but still it's availability changed from high to medium in just two days of new state list.


----------



## nobia

Saif81 said:


> Perhaps you may assist us in getting an accommodation, and realistically speaking how long does it normally take for a FOB to secure a job


Let me tell you one thing that it's not very easy to get job here especially any executive or office job. However, someone might get casual jobs. 

I don't mean to scare you but I am saying this what I have seen in last one and a half years over here. Many people I know who are on PR and they haven't been able to secure any job in their field. It's best to be mentally prepared that you might have to do some other jobs for at least 2 years. However, it's totally possible that you are a very lucky person to get a job in the very first month of your arrival. Hope for the Best and prepare for the worst.


----------



## Saif81

nobia said:


> Let me tell you one thing that it's not very easy to get job here especially any executive or office job. However, someone might get casual jobs.
> 
> I don't mean to scare you but I am saying this what I have seen in last one and a half years over here. Many people I know who are on PR and they haven't been able to secure any job in their field. It's best to be mentally prepared that you might have to do some other jobs for at least 2 years. However, it's totally possible that you are a very lucky person to get a job in the very first month of your arrival. Hope for the Best and prepare for the worst.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

nobia said:


> If anyone needs help about SA or Adelaide, I am already in Adelaide.




Hi nobia
I have few questions regarding south Australia?
1) what is an average expenses cost month for the family is 2-3 living in a decent locality in Adelaide( say in a 2BHK )I know it in Sydney it does upto 2500-3500 Aud per month 

2)what is good salary to sustain a family in Adelaide
How is it different from more developed cities like Sydney and Adelaide?
3) ++ and -- of being in Adelaide as a whole compared to Sydney or Melbourne?
Hope my questions are not too generalised?


----------



## ravs77

thank you for answering my queries.
I need some more information :

- what are next steps ?
- Where and what documents do I need to send ?
- Do I need to send PCC and medicals too ?
- Do I need to send proof of funds ? are same proofs need to be submitted later too ?


----------



## manreetvirk

nobia said:


> If anyone needs help about SA or Adelaide, I am already in Adelaide.


I am coming to Adelaide in August..looking for rented home..Could you help me please to find a suitable place.


----------



## nobia

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi nobia
> I have few questions regarding south Australia?
> 1) what is an average expenses cost month for the family is 2-3 living in a decent locality in Adelaide( say in a 2BHK )I know it in Sydney it does upto 2500-3500 Aud per month
> 
> 2)what is good salary to sustain a family in Adelaide
> How is it different from more developed cities like Sydney and Adelaide?
> 3) ++ and -- of being in Adelaide as a whole compared to Sydney or Melbourne?
> Hope my questions are not too generalised?


Hi, I am answering your questions according to my experience.

1) I would say it depends on the suburb where you live and what kind of house/apartment it is. As an estimate I would say if you choose to live in nearer suburbs of city you might expect a decent place in around 225-260 per week (For 2BHK). The better the place the higher the rent. If you choose to live within city it's around 280-320 for one bedroom house or apartment. This also depends on the condition of house. For other expenses, it hugely depends on your day to day expenses, I would say including your rent you might expect a good living here within 2000-2500 ( it may vary according to your lifestyle). 

2) I think if you earn up to 4000-5000 it's good enough to spend a good life here and you might also be able to save some money as well. 
Adelaide is not a much developed city like Sydney and Melbourne so that is the main difference. 

3) Adelaide is much cheaper than Sydney and Melbourne. Housing is affordable here as compared to Sydney or Melbourne. Also, it is a small city so commute is very less. Moreover, it's not as populated as other cities mentioned before. 
For negative points I would say if you get good job then it's a very nice place to live however, being a small city it does not have many job opportunities like Sydney and Melbourne. 

Hopefully it would help you a bit.


----------



## nobia

manreetvirk said:


> I am coming to Adelaide in August..looking for rented home..Could you help me please to find a suitable place.


Hi, 

I can suggest you some websites to look for. But it's always better to come and then finalize place according to your requirements. I would say just opt for some short term living rental for some initial days and then start looking for your accomodation once you are here.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

nobia said:


> Hi, I am answering your questions according to my experience.
> 
> 1) I would say it depends on the suburb where you live and what kind of house/apartment it is. As an estimate I would say if you choose to live in nearer suburbs of city you might expect a decent place in around 225-260 per week (For 2BHK). The better the place the higher the rent. If you choose to live within city it's around 280-320 for one bedroom house or apartment. This also depends on the condition of house. For other expenses, it hugely depends on your day to day expenses, I would say including your rent you might expect a good living here within 2000-2500 ( it may vary according to your lifestyle).
> 
> 2) I think if you earn up to 4000-5000 it's good enough to spend a good life here and you might also be able to save some money as well.
> Adelaide is not a much developed city like Sydney and Melbourne so that is the main difference.
> 
> 3) Adelaide is much cheaper than Sydney and Melbourne. Housing is affordable here as compared to Sydney or Melbourne. Also, it is a small city so commute is very less. Moreover, it's not as populated as other cities mentioned before.
> For negative points I would say if you get good job then it's a very nice place to live however, being a small city it does not have many job opportunities like Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> Hopefully it would help you a bit.




Thank you so much Nobia
That's nicely summed up!


----------



## manreetvirk

nobia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can suggest you some websites to look for. But it's always better to come and then finalize place according to your requirements. I would say just opt for some short term living rental for some initial days and then start looking for your accomodation once you are here.


Could you suggest any area or suburb while looking online for rental house.


----------



## two2

Dear Seniors, 

In how many cases the Case Officer asks for Form 80 and Form 1281? 

If it is for many cases, should we fill and upload without case officer asking for it? 

Rgds/T2


----------



## h.invictus

Hi ,

In case of positive assessment, I will send EOI for South Australia nomination SC 190.
My points will be 60+5 = 65
What are the chances that they will send me Invitation? (my occupation is in their demand list)
And how much time they will take to send the invitation?

Thanks


----------



## liaqatali.mgi

nobia said:


> Hi, I am answering your questions according to my experience.
> 
> 1) I would say it depends on the suburb where you live and what kind of house/apartment it is. As an estimate I would say if you choose to live in nearer suburbs of city you might expect a decent place in around 225-260 per week (For 2BHK). The better the place the higher the rent. If you choose to live within city it's around 280-320 for one bedroom house or apartment. This also depends on the condition of house. For other expenses, it hugely depends on your day to day expenses, I would say including your rent you might expect a good living here within 2000-2500 ( it may vary according to your lifestyle).
> 
> 2) I think if you earn up to 4000-5000 it's good enough to spend a good life here and you might also be able to save some money as well.
> Adelaide is not a much developed city like Sydney and Melbourne so that is the main difference.
> 
> 3) Adelaide is much cheaper than Sydney and Melbourne. Housing is affordable here as compared to Sydney or Melbourne. Also, it is a small city so commute is very less. Moreover, it's not as populated as other cities mentioned before.
> For negative points I would say if you get good job then it's a very nice place to live however, being a small city it does not have many job opportunities like Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> Hopefully it would help you a bit.


A friend of mine told me that 700$ is maximum expends of single person in adliede with shared acoomodation. and minimum earning is 3000$. is it rue.


----------



## ryan.rich

Received more correspondence today saying that a decision will be made within the week, so hoping to receive my 190 invite by the end of the week.


----------



## vinodn007

Can we lodge 2 different EOI and apply simultaneously for 2 states for 190.


----------



## Saif81

vinodn007 said:


> Can we lodge 2 different EOI and apply simultaneously for 2 states for 190.


I believe you can.


----------



## Juleone

*Settlement Info Requested*



nobia said:


> If anyone needs help about SA or Adelaide, I am already in Adelaide.


Hello Nobia,

Thanks first of all for an open offer of help. Great for people like me,.

I received my grant for SA last month and will be flying in to SA in sha'a Allaah in early October. 

1- My key question is about the funds. How do we bring in funds to the SA and do they ask about it at the immigration? 
Is it okay to have my funds in present bank account or do i definitely have to carry in cash or a travelers' cheque?

2- and Secondly, I understand October will be the last academic term for schools. Will any school take in my daughter at this stage (for grade 7)?

Appreciate your good prompt response


----------



## nobia

manreetvirk said:


> Could you suggest any area or suburb while looking online for rental house.


I think it would be beneficial for you to stay as near to city as possible. I am saying this because when someone is new its very difficult to know about the places and which bus or train will take you to your desired place. 

When I came here I didn't know anyone in Adelaide so I preferred to stay within city as city is the center point so you can get any bus to go anywhere else. I felt that it was a good experience for me. 

Otherwise if not within city the nearer suburbs are GoodWood, Anzac Highway, Mile end, Kent Town or even North Adelaide.


----------



## nobia

Juleone said:


> Hello Nobia,
> 
> Thanks first of all for an open offer of help. Great for people like me,.
> 
> I received my grant for SA last month and will be flying in to SA in sha'a Allaah in early October.
> 
> 1- My key question is about the funds. How do we bring in funds to the SA and do they ask about it at the immigration?
> Is it okay to have my funds in present bank account or do i definitely have to carry in cash or a travelers' cheque?
> 
> 2- and Secondly, I understand October will be the last academic term for schools. Will any school take in my daughter at this stage (for grade 7)?
> 
> Appreciate your good prompt response


Hi Juleone, 

1. As far as I know there is no certain limit to carry cash while traveling. But you have to declare your amount if more than AUD $10,000. In case you do not want to declare money and do not want to get yourself in filling out many forms then you can divide money less than 10,000 each person flying with you. When I came here me and my husband divided the money and there was no problem with us. 
I am really sorry I do not have much idea about travelers' cheque.

It's still better to look through this official document by DIBP.
http://www.border.gov.au/Enteringor...ts/GuideforTravellers-KBYGFinalAccessible.pdf

2. For your second question I will have to apologies again as I don't have any kids so I never had to deal with school policies until now. :confused2:


----------



## h.invictus

h.invictus said:


> Hi ,
> 
> In case of positive assessment, I will send EOI for South Australia nomination SC 190.
> My points will be 60+5 = 65
> What are the chances that they will send me Invitation? (my occupation is in their demand list)
> And how much time they will take to send the invitation?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone who can help me ??


----------



## ryan.rich

h.invictus said:


> Anyone who can help me ??




What is your occupation code?


----------



## deepak251513

ryan.rich said:


> Why have you applied for a 489 instead of a 190? 190 is PR and much better than a 489 provisional visa...


For 190/489.. SA have condition of atleast 80 pts (which includes state/regional sponsorship) so the only person with atleast 75 pts can apply for 190 as 190 gives 5 additional points. Rest people who have 70 have to apply for 489 as it gives 10 additional points...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## debs118

Hi friends,
I am new to this forum.Can any one help me with the prospects of quality assurance Manager with SA state sponsorship for a 190. Thanks

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich

deepakvekaria said:


> For 190/489.. SA have condition of atleast 80 pts (which includes state/regional sponsorship) so the only person with atleast 75 pts can apply for 190 as 190 gives 5 additional points. Rest people who have 70 have to apply for 489 as it gives 10 additional points...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Oh okay, didn't know that was the requirement for that occupation. For mine it's 70 points required so I did 190.


----------



## h.invictus

ryan.rich said:


> What is your occupation code?


My NOC is 133512.


----------



## Bullet2424

ryan.rich said:


> Oh okay, didn't know that was the requirement for that occupation. For mine it's 70 points required so I did 190.


Hello Ryan,

Did you get invite?


----------



## ryan.rich

Bullet2424 said:


> Hello Ryan,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get invite?




Not yet. Should have a yes or no by end of the week...


----------



## ryan.rich

h.invictus said:


> My NOC is 133512.




The only requirement for that code is proficient English, and it's listed as high availability, so I'd say your chances of an invite quite soon are good.


----------



## dish2690

I have applied for my State Nomination visa Subclass 489 on 5th July, for ANZSCO code 141111.
Skills Assessment- 18/04/2016
EOI- 23/06/2016
State Nomination- 05/07/2016
PTE Score- R-79 L-79 W-80 S-84
Still haven't received any invite! Can anyone please tell me when should I be able to get it by? 
Have already got my PCC for India and Australia both!


----------



## starkid

I received my invite today. 263212 -75 points. Applied on 4th july


----------



## Bullet2424

starkid said:


> I received my invite today. 263212 -75 points. Applied on 4th july


Congrats

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

Bullet2424 said:


> starkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my invite today. 263212 -75 points. Applied on 4th july
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congratulations ?


----------



## erinjohn

Does the application number for SA nomination serve as an indication of how quickly the applications are being processed?? If yes, I'm keen to know the application numbers of Ppl who have got their 190 invites in July '16. I applied for SA nomination for Anzac code 223311 on 6th July 2016 and waiting for an update.


----------



## erinjohn

Arumugamg said:


> All
> 
> Is there anybody here who lodged 489 SA on June or July 2016
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 233215 Transport Engineer (489 South Australia)
> 27-JULY-2013: IELTS - L 6.5 R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5 Overall 6.5
> 8-JUNE-2016: EA Submitted for CDR Pathway
> 23-JUNE-2016: EA +ve Outcome
> 23-JUNE 2016: EOI Submitted and SA Application
> 30-JUNE-2016: SA Nomination Approved & DIBP ITA Received
> 8-JULY-2016: Lodged icluding all documents (Relevant Emp docs+Medicals+PCC(UK+KUWAIT+UAE+INDIA)
> Grant: Waiting


Could not reply to your message because I'm new to this forum I guess. I have just sent in my application for State Nomination (South Australia) and waiting for an invite (fingers crossed) . 150KWD is way too much for a PCC I think.


----------



## sunny050

Hi - what are the chances of a Software engineer with 60 points this year?

At this point people with minimum 70 points can apply and i can see that demand for this skill has reduced to "medium availability".

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ryan.rich

Woohoo, just received my 190 invitation! So relieved, all the hard work has paid off. 

My timeline, points etc are all in my sig.


----------



## nobia

ryan.rich said:


> Woohoo, just received my 190 invitation! So relieved, all the hard work has paid off.
> 
> My timeline, points etc are all in my sig.


congrats


----------



## mike445566

Anyone got invitation under high points?????????80


----------



## teruzawa

ryan.rich said:


> Not yet. Should have a yes or no by end of the week...


When you say you should have a yes or no by the end of this week, is there a dateline for knowing whether we would be receiving an ITA? I applied on july 5th. 

Btw, congratulations! 😊


----------



## rena694

ryan.rich said:


> Woohoo, just received my 190 invitation! So relieved, all the hard work has paid off.
> 
> My timeline, points etc are all in my sig.


Congrats!!!

Can anyone share the process for state sponsorship requirement and all.. planning to apply once all my document is gathered. My job code falls under special conditions..--> high points.. Human Resource Adviser. 223111. Anyone care to share. Will need the maximum points for all...


----------



## ryan.rich

Thanks guys!



teruzawa said:


> When you say you should have a yes or no by the end of this week, is there a dateline for knowing whether we would be receiving an ITA? I applied on july 5th.
> 
> Btw, congratulations! 😊


SA requested additional info from me regarding current employment and then replied saying my application will be finalised within a week, that's the only reason I knew that.


----------



## nobia

ryan.rich said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> SA requested additional info from me regarding current employment and then replied saying my application will be finalised within a week, that's the only reason I knew that.


When they contacted you for more info, did your online application status changed from Lodged to Processing or something else?


----------



## ryan.rich

nobia said:


> When they contacted you for more info, did your online application status changed from Lodged to Processing or something else?


Stayed as Lodged, now says Approved. Don't think they have a Processing status.


----------



## nobia

ryan.rich said:


> Stayed as Lodged, now says Approved. Don't think they have a Processing status.


OK thanks for your response.


----------



## Bullet2424

ryan.rich said:


> Stayed as Lodged, now says Approved. Don't think they have a Processing status.


Congrats Ryan.... What did they ask as additional info?

The reason I ask is that they have contacted me as well for PTE access 
I've provided them the access and got a reply that they will finalise within a week after PTE verification.


----------



## swapz

ryan.rich said:


> Woohoo, just received my 190 invitation! So relieved, all the hard work has paid off.
> 
> My timeline, points etc are all in my sig.


Congrats!!


----------



## ryan.rich

Bullet2424 said:


> Congrats Ryan.... What did they ask as additional info?
> 
> The reason I ask is that they have contacted me as well for PTE access
> I've provided them the access and got a reply that they will finalise within a week after PTE verification.


Yeah I did the PTE access right after I applied so they didn't need that.

They asked me for a letter stating current employment and last 3 months payslips. Probably because the only work experience I listed was what I claimed for in my EOI and it was December 2011 to February 2015, so they wanted to see if I'm actually currently employed.


----------



## swapz

rena694 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Can anyone share the process for state sponsorship requirement and all.. planning to apply once all my document is gathered. My job code falls under special conditions..--> high points.. Human Resource Adviser. 223111. Anyone care to share. Will need the maximum points for all...


The foremost requirement is to have +ve skills assessment (I guess it should be from vetassess in your case). Since your occupation has gone under spl conditions, you need 80 points. You can aim for high score in English test to claim 20 points and remaining through qualification, age, (onshore/offshore) experience. If you can get to 75 points, you get additional 5 through State sponsorship which then makes it 80.

Once you are ready with these, you can submit an EOI on skill select and then apply for state nomination from SA. And finally wait until your nomination gets approved and you receive an invite from DIBP.
Best luck


----------



## rena694

swapz said:


> The foremost requirement is to have +ve skills assessment (I guess it should be from vetassess in your case). Since your occupation has gone under spl conditions, you need 80 points. You can aim for high score in English test to claim 20 points and remaining through qualification, age, (onshore/offshore) experience. If you can get to 75 points, you get additional 5 through State sponsorship which then makes it 80.
> 
> Once you are ready with these, you can submit an EOI on skill select and then apply for state nomination from SA. And finally wait until your nomination gets approved and you receive an invite from DIBP.
> Best luck


Thanks Swapz.

Applying to SA for SS need a write up? Any sample???


----------



## swapz

rena694 said:


> Thanks Swapz.
> 
> Applying to SA for SS need a write up? Any sample???


Yes you need a write up as to why do you think migrating to SA is good decision for you. You need to mention about good things like less population, cleaner environment, lower cost of living etc. and how it affects you positively. 
If you can provide me your id I can share a sample.


----------



## rena694

swapz said:


> Yes you need a write up as to why do you think migrating to SA is good decision for you. You need to mention about good things like less population, cleaner environment, lower cost of living etc. and how it affects you positively.
> If you can provide me your id I can share a sample.


I think I send you PM but don't know if you received it or not.


----------



## goauzzie

ryan.rich said:


> Woohoo, just received my 190 invitation! So relieved, all the hard work has paid off.
> 
> My timeline, points etc are all in my sig.


Congrats Ryan! Happy for you.
You are probably the first System Admin to get invite this year.


----------



## ryan.rich

goauzzie said:


> Congrats Ryan! Happy for you.
> You are probably the first System Admin to get invite this year.


Thanks very much! Appreciate it.


----------



## swapz

rena694 said:


> swapz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you need a write up as to why do you think migrating to SA is good decision for you. You need to mention about good things like less population, cleaner environment, lower cost of living etc. and how it affects you positively.
> If you can provide me your id I can share a sample.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I send you PM but don't know if you received it or not.
Click to expand...


Check your inbox. Please use it as reference bcuz SA requires a commitment in own words


----------



## rena694

swapz said:


> Check your inbox. Please use it as reference bcuz SA requires a commitment in own words


Thank you so much. Will use it as a reference.


----------



## manreetvirk

rena694 said:


> Thank you so much. Will use it as a reference.


Strictly use it as reference because last year they rejected one person's state sponsorship by giving the reason that he has just copy and pasted the data.


----------



## swapz

manreetvirk said:


> Strictly use it as reference because last year they rejected one person's state sponsorship by giving the reason that he has just copy and pasted the data.


I agree with you manreetvirk.. Even I came to know from some source that this could be a reason for rejection.


----------



## wtdm

Hi All,

I have applied and paid the fee as well. My application is showing in "Lodged" state.
Is it the correct state showing? does it mean my application has been submitted ?
and 1 more thing I haven't received any confirmation of fee received on mail. Does anyone received it on mail ?


----------



## nobia

wtdm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied and paid the fee as well. My application is showing in "Lodged" state.
> Is it the correct state showing? does it mean my application has been submitted ?
> and 1 more thing I haven't received any confirmation of fee received on mail. Does anyone received it on mail ?


Yes the status goes to Lodged when you submit it. Moreover, yes I got the email of payment confirmation. Do check you junk folder may be or either your bank account.


----------



## nobia

Hi everyone,

I need help from you guys. Just to clarify first I am an onshore applicant.

Today I received email from SA Immigration for additional information.

1. Clarification of my nominated funds in the SA Application?

2. Proof of residence in SA? (It's easy).

My question is about first point that am I supposed to give them a bank statement or clarification means something else. If someone has already received such email please answer my query.


----------



## wtdm

nobia said:


> Yes the status goes to Lodged when you submit it. Moreover, yes I got the email of payment confirmation. Do check you junk folder may be or either your bank account.



Thanks, amount has been deducted from my account, but mail is not received.


----------



## nobia

wtdm said:


> Thanks, amount has been deducted from my account, but mail is not received.


If you login into your SA account and look under the heading of ACTION, you would be able to see an option of "Receipt". Get your receipt from there to make yourself comfortable. If there is no receipt option then I would say to contact SA Immigration to ask for verification.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

nobia said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I need help from you guys. Just to clarify first I am an onshore applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I received email from SA Immigration for additional information.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Clarification of my nominated funds in the SA Application?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Proof of residence in SA? (It's easy).
> 
> 
> 
> My question is about first point that am I supposed to give them a bank statement or clarification means something else. If someone has already received such email please answer my query.




Hi nobia
Can you tell me your date of application 
And application number?


----------



## nobia

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi nobia
> Can you tell me your date of application
> And application number?


date of application was 4th July, 2016.


----------



## Bullet2424

Guys...Any Invites Today?


----------



## goauzzie

Anyone who applied after 4th July and still got an invite ?


----------



## Arumugamg

All I got the grant yesterday

233215 Transport Engineer (489 South Australia)
27-JULY-2013: IELTS - L 6.5 R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5 Overall 6.5 
8-JUNE-2016: EA Submitted for CDR Pathway 
23-JUNE-2016: EA +ve Outcome
23-JUNE 2016: EOI Submitted and SA Application
30-JUNE-2016: SA Nomination Approved & DIBP ITA Received
8-JULY-2016: Lodged including all documents (Relevant Emp docs+Medicals+PCC(UK+KUWAIT+UAE+INDIA)
29-JULY-2016: Granted (DIRECT GRANT)


----------



## AJAUS

Congratulations!



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nobia

Hi All,

With the grace of Almighty Allah I have received my invitation to apply for 190 visa from SA.

Best of Luck to all.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

nobia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah I have received my invitation to apply for 190 visa from SA.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck to all.




Congrats Nobia
All the best!


----------



## swapz

nobia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah I have received my invitation to apply for 190 visa from SA.
> 
> Best of Luck to all.


Congrats and best luck !!


----------



## andreyx108b

Arumugamg said:


> All I got the grant yesterday
> 
> 233215 Transport Engineer (489 South Australia)
> 27-JULY-2013: IELTS - L 6.5 R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5 Overall 6.5
> 8-JUNE-2016: EA Submitted for CDR Pathway
> 23-JUNE-2016: EA +ve Outcome
> 23-JUNE 2016: EOI Submitted and SA Application
> 30-JUNE-2016: SA Nomination Approved & DIBP ITA Received
> 8-JULY-2016: Lodged including all documents (Relevant Emp docs+Medicals+PCC(UK+KUWAIT+UAE+INDIA)
> 29-JULY-2016: Granted (DIRECT GRANT)



Congrats!


----------



## nobia

Yogi4Aus said:


> Congrats Nobia
> All the best!


Thanks


----------



## nobia

swapz said:


> Congrats and best luck !!


Thanks


----------



## ushi86

*SA SS work experience requirement*

Hi everyone,

Presently, I live in New Zealand. In, December 2015, I received a positive skill assessment for restaurant manager occupation but vetassess has deducted my 2 years experience and I have left with only 6-months experience. My age is 30 years (30 points), ILETS score is 7 each (10 points), AQF Bachelors degree (15 points) etc. If I get SA SS for 489 visa then I will have 65 points. I have checked SA website and my occupation (restaurant manager) is eligible for the 489 visa sponsorship (medium availability). Could someone please guide me through the work experience requirements for the SS? Any help would be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Ushi


----------



## mike445566

ushi86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Presently, I live in New Zealand. In, December 2015, I received a positive skill assessment for restaurant manager occupation but vetassess has deducted my 2 years experience and I have left with only 6-months experience. My age is 30 years (30 points), ILETS score is 7 each (10 points), AQF Bachelors degree (15 points) etc. If I get SA SS for 489 visa then I will have 65 points. I have checked SA website and my occupation (restaurant manager) is eligible for the 489 visa sponsorship (medium availability). Could someone please guide me through the work experience requirements for the SS? Any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Ushi


1 year paid work experience in the last 3 yrs


----------



## ushi86

mike445566 said:


> 1 year paid work experience in the last 3 yrs


Hi Mike,

Thanks for the reply. Does this experience need to be in the same field? Also, do they consider the overall experience or just the experience eligible for the point basis (date deemed). Thanks


----------



## AM83

Hi,

We're busy waiting on the final approval notice for our 190 visa. The CO has been in touch which I imagine is a good thing! Our agent had said a matter of days before we'd get the visa approved, but that was 8 days ago and still nothing. How long is the wait usually once all information required has been submitted?

Thanks.


----------



## mike445566

ushi86 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Does this experience need to be in the same field? Also, do they consider the overall experience or just the experience eligible for the point basis (date deemed). Thanks


5.1 At least one year of skilled work experience in the past three years unless your occupation has a higher work experience requirement. Certain exemptions to this requirement may apply to international graduates of South Australia.

5.2 Skilled work experience is defined as at least 20 hours per week of paid employment in a skilled occupation on the Lists of State Nominated Occupations. The skilled work experience does not need to be in your nominated or closely related occupation unless your occupation requires additional work experience (see 5.4 below).

5.3 Skilled work experience is assessed as being after successful completion of the relevant qualification(s).

5.4 Where additional work experience is listed for your occupation (for example, 2 or 3 years work experience), you will need to demonstrate that you have this amount of work experience in the field of your nominated occupation. Certain exemptions to this may apply if you are an international graduate of South Australia. 

5.5 If you are offshore and relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the work experience requirement you are only eligible to apply if at least 6 months of this has been achieved in South Australia.

5.6 If you are onshore and relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the work experience requirement, you are only eligible to apply if at least 6 months of this has been achieved in South Australia and you are currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (minimum 20 hours per week).


----------



## mike445566

mike445566 said:


> 5.1 At least one year of skilled work experience in the past three years unless your occupation has a higher work experience requirement. Certain exemptions to this requirement may apply to international graduates of South Australia.
> 
> 5.2 Skilled work experience is defined as at least 20 hours per week of paid employment in a skilled occupation on the Lists of State Nominated Occupations. The skilled work experience does not need to be in your nominated or closely related occupation unless your occupation requires additional work experience (see 5.4 below).
> 
> 5.3 Skilled work experience is assessed as being after successful completion of the relevant qualification(s).
> 
> 5.4 Where additional work experience is listed for your occupation (for example, 2 or 3 years work experience), you will need to demonstrate that you have this amount of work experience in the field of your nominated occupation. Certain exemptions to this may apply if you are an international graduate of South Australia.
> 
> 5.5 If you are offshore and relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the work experience requirement you are only eligible to apply if at least 6 months of this has been achieved in South Australia.
> 
> 5.6 If you are onshore and relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the work experience requirement, you are only eligible to apply if at least 6 months of this has been achieved in South Australia and you are currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (minimum 20 hours per week).


for your second question just call them or email.


----------



## ushi86

mike445566 said:


> for your second question just call them or email.


Thanks mate. I will ring them tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## arsalan_ali

Hello Guys,

I want to Apply for South Australia SS. Currently I am on 55+5 Points and I have submitted an EOI since 26th April 2016. My Code is 263111. I will get 60 points on 1 October 2016. I wanted to know should I launch separate EOI for South Austraila. My current EOI is open for all states.


----------



## swapz

arsalan_ali said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I want to Apply for South Australia SS. Currently I am on 55+5 Points and I have submitted an EOI since 26th April 2016. My Code is 263111. I will get 60 points on 1 October 2016. I wanted to know should I launch separate EOI for South Austraila. My current EOI is open for all states.



I think you can submit another application for SA SS. Usually multiple applications get processed in the date order. However the SA immigration website suggests to contact them if you want to withdraw the application you longer want processed. check Nomination process ==> how to apply.

Anybody here has any others thoughts..


----------



## kamy58

arsalan_ali said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I want to Apply for South Australia SS. Currently I am on 55+5 Points and I have submitted an EOI since 26th April 2016. My Code is 263111. I will get 60 points on 1 October 2016. I wanted to know should I launch separate EOI for South Austraila. My current EOI is open for all states.


At 55+5 points you can't apply for SA as of now because it requires 70 points(including SS). So anyway you have to wait to increase your points.


----------



## ryan.rich

You must apply for a 189 visa with 263111 if under 70 points, you can't apply for SA at this point.


----------



## teruzawa

Anyone else here waiting for an invite under the ICT project manager position?


----------



## deepak251513

swapz said:


> The foremost requirement is to have +ve skills assessment (I guess it should be from vetassess in your case). Since your occupation has gone under spl conditions, you need 80 points. You can aim for high score in English test to claim 20 points and remaining through qualification, age, (onshore/offshore) experience. If you can get to 75 points, you get additional 5 through State sponsorship which then makes it 80.
> 
> Once you are ready with these, you can submit an EOI on skill select and then apply for state nomination from SA. And finally wait until your nomination gets approved and you receive an invite from DIBP.
> Best luck


*S.A Sponsorship requires total 80 points. i am seeing ur points as 70. so how you got invite for 190 as SS gives 5 points... which makes 75... *


----------



## wtdm

Hi all,

What is the time period of applying after getting state sponsorship of south Australia ?

And Can we submit PCC on later stage, because in my country it takes more than 4-5 months ?


----------



## kamy58

wtdm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is the time period of applying after getting state sponsorship of south Australia ?
> 
> And Can we submit PCC on later stage, because in my country it takes more than 4-5 months ?


I see you are from India, if true, who told you it takes 4-5 months? It takes few days.


----------



## Hrexpat

Hi I submitted my eoi on April 1st week 2016 under profession 132311 hr manager which is high in availability for South Australia State sponsorship. But still waiting for Invite. Any gurss how long do i ve to wait.my points r 55+5


----------



## wtdm

kamy58 said:


> I see you are from India, if true, who told you it takes 4-5 months? It takes few days.


It varies from city to city. 

what about timeline after receiving State sponsership ?


----------



## azerty

deepakvekaria said:


> *S.A Sponsorship requires total 80 points. i am seeing ur points as 70. so how you got invite for 190 as SS gives 5 points... which makes 75... *


80 is only required if you are trying to get sponsorship for occupations in their supplementary skilled list. 

High Points

And is not the only way to access that list. Other options include graduating from SA, working there and chain migration.

Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## In2aus

Any updates? Anyone else got any invites or rejects? Please share for the benefit of all. Only people who have filled onv4th july have got till now or have they moved on to further dates? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

wtdm said:


> It varies from city to city.
> 
> what about timeline after receiving State sponsership ?


You should ideally upload all the documents within 10 days of visa application though you have months time (please verify with your consultant or online). 

Also anywhere in India you will not take more than 15 days in getting the PCC. Processes have been streamlined and are faster now. All the best!!!


----------



## swapz

wtdm said:


> It varies from city to city.
> 
> what about timeline after receiving State sponsership ?


Processes in passport offices are much efficient now. I received my PCC in hour. I got my wife's PCC done yesterday, it took only half an hour provided all the supportings are right.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

swapz said:


> Processes in passport offices are much efficient now. I received my PCC in hour. I got my wife's PCC done yesterday, it took only half an hour provided all the supportings are right.


Great...where did you get your PCC from???


----------



## swapz

DeepaliVohra said:


> Great...where did you get your PCC from???


I live in Bangalore and I visited the nearest PSK. I guess the process is same across everywhere. You need to apply online and schedule an appointment. Visit their website for the list of documents required.


----------



## two2

South Australia is quite efficient in releasing state sponsorship, usually within two weeks. Did you apply at their website? 

Rgds/T2



Hrexpat said:


> Hi I submitted my eoi on April 1st week 2016 under profession 132311 hr manager which is high in availability for South Australia State sponsorship. But still waiting for Invite. Any gurss how long do i ve to wait.my points r 55+5


----------



## goauzzie

two2 said:


> South Australia is quite efficient in releasing state sponsorship, usually within two weeks. Did you apply at their website?
> 
> Rgds/T2


Not really. I applied on 10th of July and still waiting. 25 days up.
Officially they say 6 weeks max.


----------



## two2

No worries bro, if you applied on 10th July, some delay is expected as it was the peak period  

Usually it is within 2 - 4 weeks; my personal experience is less than 2 weeks, and same with my friend. Even if it is 6 weeks it is way less than other states 

All the best . . .

Rgds/T2



goauzzie said:


> Not really. I applied on 10th of July and still waiting. 25 days up.
> Officially they say 6 weeks max.


----------



## mike445566

Anyone got invited under high points category??????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Phy

*How to apply after invited*

hi.
Can anyone help me please. I submit SA sponsor on 5th July. I received approval on 3rd Ausgust. As far as I know, I must have health check, police check and other documents ready to attach when I apply. However, when I try to apply, I don't see any places for attachments (in fact they do not ask for any documents even the passport). I am so confused.


----------



## Phy

*How to submit application*

Hi
Can anyone help me please? I applied SA sponsor on 5th July. I received approval and invitation on 3rd August. As far as I know, I need health check, police check and other documents ready to upload when I submit my application. However, When I submit I do not find any place to upload documents ( they even don't ask for identification document). As a result, I do not dare to submit. Is there anything wrong with my online ImmiAccount? I created ImmiAccount after receive the invitation. I'm so stressed as I do not want to fail at this stage after huge effort. Can anyone explain for me please.?


----------



## goauzzie

two2 said:


> No worries bro, if you applied on 10th July, some delay is expected as it was the peak period
> 
> Usually it is within 2 - 4 weeks; my personal experience is less than 2 weeks, and same with my friend. Even if it is 6 weeks it is way less than other states
> 
> All the best . . .
> 
> Rgds/T2



Thanks !


----------



## Hrexpat

I ve applied through agent.he does not respond s in detail .just says that i ll get ITA soon. I m so frustrated.is my score ok for invite.55+5


----------



## teruzawa

All praise be to God. Just wanna share that I've received my ITA today! I sent my application on July 5th. 

May the journey for everyone here made smooth and easy


----------



## Hrexpat

wat was occupation and points with ss


----------



## teruzawa

It's for ICT project manager and the point is 65+5


----------



## rohannanda17

Does anyone know how soon an invitation can be received in high points category? Has anyone got it under this category and under what occupation. 
I am soon changing my EOI from NSW to SA as i am growing tired of waiting since December.


----------



## ravs77

*Financial evidence ?*

Got SA invite. Do we need to give financial evidence as well ? like bank statements etc ?


----------



## AJAUS

ravs77 said:


> Got SA invite. Do we need to give financial evidence as well ? like bank statements etc ?




No. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus

mike445566 said:


> Anyone got invited under high points category??????????????????????????????????/




Hello Mike and Everyone 
I have got invite under high points category (70+10)
On 5th Aug from SA under 489 visa
Exactly in 1 month- 
I applied on 5th July 
( rest all timelines are in my signatures)


----------



## mike445566

Thanks for the information Yogi.

Many many congratulations to you.

Welcome to Down-Under........


----------



## Turker35

Has anyone applied to SA Nomination for 133311 Importer or Exporter or 133312 Wholesaler occupations? What are the chances of this occupations to be nominated by SA?


----------



## debs118

Yippee... I got my invite from SA for 190 visa just now. Relaxed and all hard work paid off. All the best to the guys who are eagerly waiting for invites. 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

debs118 said:


> Yippee... I got my invite from SA for 190 visa just now. Relaxed and all hard work paid off. All the best to the guys who are eagerly waiting for invites.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Please share yout time line...thanks


----------



## deepak251513

debs118 said:


> Yippee... I got my invite from SA for 190 visa just now. Relaxed and all hard work paid off. All the best to the guys who are eagerly waiting for invites.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


What was your total points.? And breakup of that points.? 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## debs118

190 | 139914 ||

2/17/2016 Vetassess +ve

4/27/2016 PTE *LRSW:72,72,83,85

Points: Age:25 ;Education:15 ;English :10 ;Experience:5 ;SS:5.

7/5/2016: Request for nomination lodged on SA website for 190 with 60 points

8/8/2016:Invited SA



Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## swapz

debs118 said:


> Yippee... I got my invite from SA for 190 visa just now. Relaxed and all hard work paid off. All the best to the guys who are eagerly waiting for invites.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk



Congrats Debs118


----------



## rohannanda17

Has anyone heard of a rejection case in SA nomination? From what i could see on their website, they advice us of the outcome within 6-7 weeks much like Victoria but they have a lot of rejection cases,including myself.


----------



## Bullet2424

rohannanda17 said:


> Has anyone heard of a rejection case in SA nomination? From what i could see on their website, they advice us of the outcome within 6-7 weeks much like Victoria but they have a lot of rejection cases,including myself.


Rejected? Did they Email you ?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## rohannanda17

Bullet2424 said:


> Rejected? Did they Email you ?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


I am talking about the rejection from Victoria.
Yes i got an email from them.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

rohannanda17 said:


> I am talking about the rejection from Victoria.
> Yes i got an email from them.


They would have given some reason....


----------



## rohannanda17

DeepaliVohra said:


> They would have given some reason....


Yeah, the usual.
Following a review of the application, we regret to inform that your application has not been selected on the criteria..... etc etc..
While your application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian State Nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

This is the standard reply we get, after our application is refused.


----------



## Neha2784

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.. I applied for SA sponsorship on 13th July under occupation code: 223311.. Still waiting for the invite.. Has anybody who has applied post 4th or 5th Aug have got the invites yet.. Please suggest!


----------



## goauzzie

rohannanda17 said:


> Yeah, the usual.
> Following a review of the application, we regret to inform that your application has not been selected on the criteria..... etc etc..
> While your application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian State Nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.
> 
> This is the standard reply we get, after our application is refused.


This is bad. Sorry about it. 

Can you PM me your commitment letter. Let me check what you missed.


----------



## erinjohn

Neha2784 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.. I applied for SA sponsorship on 13th July under occupation code: 223311.. Still waiting for the invite.. Has anybody who has applied post 4th or 5th Aug have got the invites yet.. Please suggest!


I applied under the same code on the 6th of July. I'm still waiting to hear from them as well. It's a stressful wait.


----------



## goauzzie

I too applied on 10th of July. Still awaiting. 

Don't stress it out. Whatever comes out, are we going to stop trying?


----------



## rohannanda17

This is bad. Sorry about it. 

Can you PM me your commitment letter. Let me check what you missed.[/QUOTE]

Hi goauzzie,
Thanks for offering to help buddy. Really appreciate..
It was sent by my agent in a pdf format. The commitment letter was in a prescribed format as on the victorian website..It is with him, will see if i have a copy in my mailbox too...

By the way just filed for SA nomination.
Fingers crossed..


----------



## erinjohn

It's been a quiet 2 days. I'm guessing no-one has had any progress... 
SA asked my agent for my last day of employment for my recent occupation. So I'm guessing my application is being reviewed. Fingers crossed


----------



## DeepaliVohra

erinjohn said:


> It's been a quiet 2 days. I'm guessing no-one has had any progress...
> SA asked my agent for my last day of employment for my recent occupation. So I'm guessing my application is being reviewed. Fingers crossed


Please share your timeline...thanks


----------



## erinjohn

DeepaliVohra said:


> Please share your timeline...thanks


My skills assessment and Ielts was done last year. 
EOI/SA application: 6th July 2016.
Occupation code: 223311
Currently awaiting an invite.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

erinjohn said:


> My skills assessment and Ielts was done last year.
> EOI/SA application: 6th July 2016.
> Occupation code: 223311
> Currently awaiting an invite.


All the best!!!


----------



## cataliya

Hi seniors,

I have submitted south australia 190 state sponsorship application. When I am logging in to see the status , It is showing my Family name as my first name and my first name as family name. IS THIS AN ERROR FROM THEIR SIDE OR ITS THEIR WAY OF WRITING.
Plz help...I am very worried


----------



## mike445566

cataliya said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I have submitted south australia 190 state sponsorship application. When I am logging in to see the status , It is showing my Family name as my first name and my first name as family name. IS THIS AN ERROR FROM THEIR SIDE OR ITS THEIR WAY OF WRITING.
> Plz help...I am very worried


Don't worry. Its their way of writing. Even I was confused earlier


----------



## cataliya

mike445566 said:


> Don't worry. Its their way of writing. Even I was confused earlier


Thanks Mike,

I got scared like hell...I thought that my application will be refused....
Applied on 4th aug in high point caregory. Do they call our ex ir current employers? N approx how much time they will take for results....
Just keeping my fingers cross....


----------



## rohannanda17

cataliya said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> I got scared like hell...I thought that my application will be refused....
> Applied on 4th aug in high point caregory. Do they call our ex ir current employers? N approx how much time they will take for results....
> Just keeping my fingers cross....


They wont call, but maybe dibp will, later during the visa process.
It takes them 6 to 7 weeks if all correct documents are sent.


----------



## cataliya

Thanks rohan,
We both have applied in high point category and almost at the same time. Lets hope for the best n keep updated.


----------



## rakstads

Dear All,

I am new to this forum has anyone applied for SS under visa 190, ICT Project Manager on or after July 8th and received an invite or got contacted by SA Immi?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## teruzawa

Hi. Do you guys think it's better to do PPC and medical check-up first, THEN only lodge the visa?

Or is it better to just lodge the visa first, THEN only you do PCC and medical check-up?

Some says we can't do medical check-up unless you have lodged the visa.


----------



## Chids82

Hie new here
Vetasses 18/12/2015
IELTS 14/04/2016 (20pnts)
Offshore W/E 10pts
Educ (10pts)
Age (25pts)
EOI and S.A SS for 341111 (13/07/2016)

Results not yet out hoping for the best


----------



## andreyx108b

Chids82 said:


> Hie new here
> Vetasses 18/12/2015
> IELTS 14/04/2016 (20pnts)
> Offshore W/E 10pts
> Educ (10pts)
> Age (25pts)
> EOI and S.A SS for 341111 (13/07/l2016)
> 
> Results not yet out hoping for the best




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swapz

teruzawa said:


> Hi. Do you guys think it's better to do PPC and medical check-up first, THEN only lodge the visa?
> 
> Or is it better to just lodge the visa first, THEN only you do PCC and medical check-up?
> 
> Some says we can't do medical check-up unless you have lodged the visa.


Yes you cannot do medical unless you have lodged the visa and paid the fee. PCC can be done based on the invite letter before or after you have lodged. DIBP gives you time to furnish PCC. However if you are good with all the requirements you can keep it handy while lodging visa.


----------



## andreyx108b

swapz said:


> Yes you cannot do medical unless you have lodged the visa and paid the fee. PCC can be done based on the invite letter before or after you have lodged. DIBP gives you time to furnish PCC. However if you are good with all the requirements you can keep it handy while lodging visa.




You can do medicals at any time. Just generate the hapid via my health declaration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teruzawa

andreyx108b said:


> You can do medicals at any time. Just generate the hapid via my health declaration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah we can actually do either one. I found more info about it here; Arranging a health examination 

The website mentioned that it's not really recommended to do the medical check-up before the visa lodgement, so I guess I'm just gonna do it after the visa is lodged.


----------



## jontymorgan

Hi. I am new to this forum. Just submitted my EOI this morning and hope to submit my SA SS later today. Good luck to everyone.



________________________________________________________________
132211 - Finance Manager
70pts (Age 15pts, Work exp 15pts, Education 15pts, English 20pts, SS 5pts)

IELTS General (LRWS 9.0/9.0/8.5/9.0): 19/05/2016 
IELTS Academic (LRWS 9.0/9.0/7.5/8.5): 25/06/2016 
Applied for skills & skilled employment assessments (CAANZ/ICAA): 12/07/2016
Approved skills & skilled employment assessments (CAANZ/ICAA): 17/08/2016
EOI filed: 17/08/2016
SA SS filed:


----------



## erinjohn

Hello Hello... I finally got my invite for South Australia. Now time to get started on the visa application. Good luck to all those who are still waiting.

My skills assessment and Ielts were both done last year. 
EOI/SA application: 6th July 2016.
Occupation code: 223311
Invite for SA SS: 16th August 2016


----------



## rohannanda17

erinjohn said:


> Hello Hello... I finally got my invite for South Australia. Now time to get started on the visa application. Good luck to all those who are still waiting.
> 
> My skills assessment and Ielts were both done last year.
> EOI/SA application: 6th July 2016.
> Occupation code: 223311
> Invite for SA SS: 16th August 2016


Congrats. What is your points score???


----------



## goauzzie

I am glad to inform you that with the grace of Jesus Christ, I received my invite for SA.


----------



## rohannanda17

goauzzie said:


> I am glad to inform you that with the grace of Jesus Christ, I received my invite for SA.


This is great..
Finally after a dull week, some good news to share...
Please update on the immi tracker as well, if applicable.
Hopefully the others who are waiting will also get an invitation soon.


----------



## Shefalik

erinjohn said:


> Hello Hello... I finally got my invite for South Australia. Now time to get started on the visa application. Good luck to all those who are still waiting.
> 
> My skills assessment and Ielts were both done last year.
> EOI/SA application: 6th July 2016.
> Occupation code: 223311
> Invite for SA SS: 16th August 2016


Hey ...i have applied for the same occupation code on 17th August.

Waiitng for the invite for SA SS.

How many points ?


----------



## thotasaimanoj

Hi All,

Can we make an application to South Australia | NSW | Victoria State Governments for Nomination under 190, before they actually nominate us in Skill Select?? if so, how?? 
Please help me...

Thanks,
Manoj


----------



## vinodn007

Vic and sa have online application process wvia their website nsw you have to file eoi and wait to be invited.hope this helps.


----------



## Shefalik

SA allows you to apply online only after EOI has been submitted ....Dont know about the other states


----------



## erinjohn

rohannanda17 said:


> Congrats. What is your points score???


My points were 70 including the SS.


----------



## erinjohn

Shefalik said:


> Hey ...i have applied for the same occupation code on 17th August.
> 
> Waiitng for the invite for SA SS.
> 
> How many points ?


Hi,

I had 70 points including the 5 for State sponsorship. I'm guessing you'll have a min 5 week wait. but it's worth it.


----------



## Shailz

*please guide*

i want to apply for an occupation that is in high availability in CSOL of South Australia right now. I am yet to give PTE exam and then get the skill assessment done. It will take more than a month. 
I am very confused what is the possibility that that occupation will be still in demand after a month or two? Please guide often does they update the availability status of occupations? 
Please suggest what should I do?
Thanks in advance


----------



## vinodn007

We can't predict the available status change.but a suggestion is that you should speed up your skill assessment and give pte ASAP so you can apply at the earliest.good luck


----------



## Shefalik

I have 65 points including SS....Hope i get the invite :blush:




erinjohn said:


> Shefalik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ...i have applied for the same occupation code on 17th August.
> 
> Waiitng for the invite for SA SS.
> 
> How many points ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I had 70 points including the 5 for State sponsorship. I'm guessing you'll have a min 5 week wait. but it's worth it.
Click to expand...


----------



## vinodn007

Shefalik you should get the invite.currently you code is listed as low availability.what was the availability status when you applied ?


----------



## Chids82

South Australia requsted for additional information from me payslips and updated letter of employment


----------



## Shefalik

vinodn007 said:


> Shefalik you should get the invite.currently you code is listed as low availability.what was the availability status when you applied ?



The status was low availability


----------



## vinodn007

Chids82 was it related to current employment?


----------



## Chids82

Yes it was related to my current employment


----------



## Shefalik

Chids82 said:


> Yes it was related to my current employment


Did u not upload current employment letter earlier ?


----------



## Jeeva99

Hi.. Thanks for this group, I just understood that EOI is not limited to skill select alone. I am waiting for my EA outcome next week. Then I will apply EOI in SA, NSW and VIC apart from skill select website.


----------



## ebhuvana

Hi all, I am new here and I am trying to submit my EOI to South Australia on my own.
I hope you can help me with this, or point me to a thread with the right responses.

I am stuck at this..

2) Cash in hand (upon migration) AUD$ - please use XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority to perform currency conversion calculations.*	

- Do we have to fill in any cash amount at the moment? I have tick the box saying I have sufficient financial resources to settle down in SA

I am applying with 2 dependents.


Occupation: 262113 Systems Administrator
ACS: +ve 6 June 2016
PTE-A: Overall 82
EOI Submit: ?
Thank you all for your kind assistance. God bless.


----------



## vinodn007

ebhuvana said:


> Hi all, I am new here and I am trying to submit my EOI to South Australia on my own.
> I hope you can help me with this, or point me to a thread with the right responses.
> 
> I am stuck at this..
> 
> 2) Cash in hand (upon migration) AUD$ - please use XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority to perform currency conversion calculations.*
> 
> - Do we have to fill in any cash amount at the moment? I have tick the box saying I have sufficient financial resources to settle down in SA
> 
> I am applying with 2 dependents.
> 
> 
> Occupation: 262113 Systems Administrator
> ACS: +ve 6 June 2016
> PTE-A: Overall 82
> EOI Submit: ?
> Thank you all for your kind assistance. God bless.


http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements
Please refer this link


----------



## ebhuvana

vinodn007 said:


> Skilled nomination requirements
> Please refer this link


Thank you so much Vinod. So I just have to enter any amount between AUD30K - AUD 35K. 

Another matter is, anyone has experienced or read about error in PTE score report?
I have this error in my test date in the score report where it is stated as one day earlier than the the day I took.

I chatted to their CS via their online chat and was told it would take 3-5 biz days to be rectified. Today is the 6th day - still not amended, and it is holding me back to file my EOI.


----------



## richachamoli

Hello Friends,
I have a query regarding chain migration. My sister has a PR and lived in SA and I wanted to apply in this quota. I filled the Form required for the visa application but didn't get any option of chain migration.

Can somebody please help me in understanding this option?
Can I apply for Available Skill Occupation?


----------



## vinodn007

Please post todays approval messages if anyone has received the silver email


----------



## Shailz

*Thanks!*



vinodn007 said:


> We can't predict the available status change.but a suggestion is that you should speed up your skill assessment and give pte ASAP so you can apply at the earliest.good luck[/QUO


----------



## swapz

Hey guys

I am thrilled to share this news that I got direct grant on 17th Aug. Although I haven't received the grant letter on email but it shows as granted in the system. I have been asked to submit 1193 form for receiving the email communication.

So far I was waiting for the CO to be assigned and by God's grace I got to know that its been a direct grant! No questions asked.. :first:

Everybody here have been an inspiration and motivation for me. I would like to thank you all for the valuable information posted here. 
Planning to lane: fly to Adelaide in early next year, yet to plan the specifics


----------



## vinodn007

swapz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am thrilled to share this news that I got direct grant on 17th Aug. Although I haven't received the grant letter on email but it shows as granted in the system. I have been asked to submit 1193 form for receiving the email communication.
> 
> So far I was waiting for the CO to be assigned and by God's grace I got to know that its been a direct grant! No questions asked..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody here have been an inspiration and motivation for me. I would like to thank you all for the valuable information posted here.
> Planning to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fly to Adelaide in early next year, yet to plan the specifics


Congratulations and good luck for you next steps and life in Adelaide.hope to see you soon in adelaide if I get my state nomination as well.


----------



## swapz

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations and good luck for you next steps and life in Adelaide.hope to see you soon in adelaide if I get my state nomination as well.


Sure buddy, we should definitely meet up in Adelaide. I'm sure you would get through. Thanks!!


----------



## Bullet2424

swapz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am thrilled to share this news that I got direct grant on 17th Aug. Although I haven't received the grant letter on email but it shows as granted in the system. I have been asked to submit 1193 form for receiving the email communication.
> 
> So far I was waiting for the CO to be assigned and by God's grace I got to know that its been a direct grant! No questions asked.. :first:
> 
> Everybody here have been an inspiration and motivation for me. I would like to thank you all for the valuable information posted here.
> Planning to lane: fly to Adelaide in early next year, yet to plan the specifics


Great...congrats Swapz.

Pls share ur timeline

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

In2aus said:


> Any updates? Anyone else got any invites or rejects? Please share for the benefit of all. Only people who have filled onv4th july have got till now or have they moved on to further dates?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Did you get the SA approval?


----------



## Chids82

My South Australia State Sponsorship has been approved today, I have received an invitation to apply for the PR applied onthe 13th of July


----------



## suhas_sm

So 6-8 weeks is what it takes ? Correct me if I am wrong. 
Will be applying for 2613 today.


----------



## andreyx108b

Chids82 said:


> My South Australia State Sponsorship has been approved today, I have received an invitation to apply for the PR applied onthe 13th of July




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

suhas_sm said:


> So 6-8 weeks is what it takes ? Correct me if I am wrong.
> Will be applying for 2613 today.




I would say roughly yes... Few cases are longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

guys i have urgent query as i need to file my Eoi for SA today.
i have 55 points with proeficient plus overall Englisoverall 7.5 and i have more than one year of skilled work experience within past 3 years.
my occupation is in low availability atm and has no extra conditions apart from 1 year experience as well as 7.5 ielts overall.
based on this, what are my chances of getting approval from SA?
PS: I am also trying to acheive 8 each in ielts to go for 189 with 65 points.
urgent help please...

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## swapz

Bullet2424 said:


> Great...congrats Swapz.
> 
> Pls share ur timeline
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


Thanks.. Here you go

EOI & SA SS applied: 4-Jul-16
SA Nomination: 22-Jul-16
DIBP Invite: 22-Jul-16 
PCC: 28-Jul-16
Visa Lodged: 2-Aug-16
Medicals: 6-Aug-16
Direct Grant: 17-Aug-16


----------



## cataliya

*congrats*

Congrats to you....your hardwork is finished and great life ahead waits for you.
Would you like to tell that what were the documents you submitted for visa.kindly list them all. It will be helpful for me.
Thanks

QUOTE=swapz;10887513]Hey guys

I am thrilled to share this news that I got direct grant on 17th Aug. Although I haven't received the grant letter on email but it shows as granted in the system. I have been asked to submit 1193 form for receiving the email communication.

So far I was waiting for the CO to be assigned and by God's grace I got to know that its been a direct grant! No questions asked.. :first:

Everybody here have been an inspiration and motivation for me. I would like to thank you all for the valuable information posted here. 
Planning to lane: fly to Adelaide in early next year, yet to plan the specifics [/QUOTE]


----------



## rohannanda17

ibbz87 said:


> guys i have urgent query as i need to file my Eoi for SA today.
> i have 55 points with proeficient plus overall Englisoverall 7.5 and i have more than one year of skilled work experience within past 3 years.
> my occupation is in low availability atm and has no extra conditions apart from 1 year experience as well as 7.5 ielts overall.
> based on this, what are my chances of getting approval from SA?
> PS: I am also trying to acheive 8 each in ielts to go for 189 with 65 points.
> urgent help please...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Try for PTE as its high scoring. File your eoi (both 189 and 190) ASAP and update it later when you get the English score you desire.
Needless to say you have a better chance with 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190.
Good luck.


----------



## swapz

cataliya said:


> Congrats to you....your hardwork is finished and great life ahead waits for you.
> Would you like to tell that what were the documents you submitted for visa.kindly list them all. It will be helpful for me.
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks alot buddy. It would be helpful if you could send a note on <*SNIP*> so that would be easier for me list down the documents and other details of required. Let me know what suits you.
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## rohannanda17

rohannanda17 said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys i have urgent query as i need to file my Eoi for SA today.
> i have 55 points with proeficient plus overall Englisoverall 7.5 and i have more than one year of skilled work experience within past 3 years.
> my occupation is in low availability atm and has no extra conditions apart from 1 year experience as well as 7.5 ielts overall.
> based on this, what are my chances of getting approval from SA?
> PS: I am also trying to acheive 8 each in ielts to go for 189 with 65 points.
> urgent help please...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Try for PTE as its high scoring. File your eoi ( 190) ASAP and update it later when you get the English score you desire.
> Needless to say you have a better chance with 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190.
> Good luck. 124
Click to expand...


----------



## suhas_sm

swapz said:


> Thanks.. Here you go
> 
> EOI & SA SS applied: 4-Jul-16
> SA Nomination: 22-Jul-16
> DIBP Invite: 22-Jul-16
> PCC: 28-Jul-16
> Visa Lodged: 2-Aug-16
> Medicals: 6-Aug-16
> Direct Grant: 17-Aug-16



Your occupation ? Points ? That was very quick.


----------



## cataliya

*Thanks for the reply. I will email you as Hopefully I will be needing it soon.*



swapz said:


> cataliya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you....your hardwork is finished and great life ahead waits for you.
> Would you like to tell that what were the documents you submitted for visa.kindly list them all. It will be helpful for me.
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks alot buddy. It would be helpful if you could send a note on <*SNIP*> so that would be easier for me list down the documents and other details of required. Let me know what suits you.
Click to expand...


----------



## smartdost

Guys / Experts,

I want to apply for Australia my details are given below. I am new here so need complete guidence or a link where I can find step by step details.

Age = 31
Married
Education = Masters in Comp Science (2 Year) , Graduation in arts (2 Years)
Job = Doing IT job since 2008 but got computer degree in 2014. (This scare me)
Juniper , Cisco , Microsoft Certified
IELTS = 6.5 overall (L=6.5, S=6.5, W and R = 6.0)

Wife and One Son

Wife Age = 27
Wife Education = Masters in Comp Science (2 Years) , Graduation in Science (2 Years)
Job = 5 Years experience in Call Center in Pakistan's well known Telecom Company
IELTS = 5.5 Over All

Son
1 Year old Son.


----------



## swapz

suhas_sm said:


> Your occupation ? Points ? That was very quick.


Thanks, it was indeed very quick. My occupation and points are mentioned in my signature. 

Occupation is 263211
Points : 70+5(ss)


----------



## ibbz87

rohannanda17 said:


> Try for PTE as its high scoring. File your eoi (both 189 and 190) ASAP and update it later when you get the English score you desire.
> Needless to say you have a better chance with 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190.
> Good luck.


hi
thanks a lot for the suggestions.
i have my ielts booked for 24th of sept because i want to give it one more shot.
for PTE i have to go to dubai which i would if i am unable to get desired ielts score.
my agent is going to file EOI today.
any idea though if SA do issue invitations for 55 pointers with overall proficient plus ielts and all other sponsorship requirements met?
or they have a specific selection criteria like NSW which ranks applicants based on 4 factors.
regards

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> thanks a lot for the suggestions.
> i have my ielts booked for 24th of sept because i want to give it one more shot.
> for PTE i have to go to dubai which i would if i am unable to get desired ielts score.
> my agent is going to file EOI today.
> any idea though if SA do issue invitations for 55 pointers with overall proficient plus ielts and all other sponsorship requirements met?
> or they have a specific selection criteria like NSW which ranks applicants based on 4 factors.
> regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


The points,language,work exp and other requirements are clearly stated for each code.if all those are met you have high chance of invite.i don't think it is based on any ranking like nsw which nsw has clearly stated as selection process.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> The points,language,work exp and other requirements are clearly stated for each code.if all those are met you have high chance of invite.i don't think it is based on any ranking like nsw which nsw has clearly stated as selection process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thanks
my occupation's status is: low nomination spaces left.

for my occupation which is telecommunication networks engineer the requirements are:
1 - positive skills assessment
2 - minimum1 year skilled work experience which does not have to be relavent to your nominated occupation.
3 - 32000 aud funds for myself and my soouse
4 - ielts proficient plus overall.

my occupation does not have any special conditions apart from proficient plus ielts overall.

i have 55 points now.

so based on this should i still be hopeful?



Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> Thanks
> my occupation's status is: low nomination spaces left.
> 
> for my occupation which is telecommunication networks engineer the requirements are:
> 1 - positive skills assessment
> 2 - minimum1 year skilled work experience which does not have to be relavent to your nominated occupation.
> 3 - 32000 aud funds for myself and my soouse
> 4 - ielts proficient plus overall.
> 
> my occupation does not have any special conditions apart from proficient plus ielts overall.
> 
> i have 55 points now.
> 
> so based on this should i still be hopeful?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yes you should if you are meeting of the above mentioned requirements.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> Yes you should if you are meeting of the above mentioned requirements.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thanks man, really appreciate your help 
good luck with your application/visa as well.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> Yes you should if you are meeting of the above mentioned requirements.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


one more question.
i was in uk till mid of january.
i had applied to leave to remain in uk to switch from post study work to tier 1 entrepreneur visa which was refused based on the fact that ukba thought that i do not have enough qualification to run business as well as they thought my business plan had optimistic figures that did not match with real figures.
business plans are always optimistic.
would that refusal to leave to remain effect my visa application if i get invited ?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

My agent applied in the morning when availability was still showing low availability. when i was done paying fee and all. occupation went into special conditions apply.
this is called bad luck....
lost the fee as well as time and effort.
now all hopes on improving ielts.


----------



## ibbz87

would i be able to claim refund on this?
because i met the conditions when i applied but after that the conditions changed.


----------



## andreyx108b

Maybe you got through ? Contact them direct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> My agent applied in the morning when availability was still showing low availability. when i was done paying fee and all. occupation went into special conditions apply.
> this is called bad luck....
> lost the fee as well as time and effort.
> now all hopes on improving ielts.


SA has a very fair process.prior to accepting the fees the system checks the availability and then proceeds to the pay page.if it was under low when you applied the application will be considered under that status and not the current one is special conditions.do wait to hear from SA and keep hope.good luck.as regards the UK status only a registered agent or expert can comment but from what I read it doesn't sound like any violation to affect your visa.you will any way have to produce a PCC from UK if you have stayed for more than 13 months there in the last 10 years so a positive PCC is all DIBP would need I suppose. This is just my thoughts and I am not an expert.


----------



## vinodn007

Dear all please do update your approval status incase you receive today.


----------



## mike445566

ibbz87 said:


> My agent applied in the morning when availability was still showing low availability. when i was done paying fee and all. occupation went into special conditions apply.
> this is called bad luck....
> lost the fee as well as time and effort.
> now all hopes on improving ielts.



when any occupation goes to special conditions, system stop accepting applications for that particular occupation. However, you have paid the fee, so your application is still valid. Dont worry mate you will get an invite...........


----------



## rohannanda17

ibbz87 said:


> My agent applied in the morning when availability was still showing low availability. when i was done paying fee and all. occupation went into special conditions apply.
> this is called bad luck....
> lost the fee as well as time and effort.
> now all hopes on improving ielts.


Better ask your agent to send them a mail and clarify. Although the SA list and the availability or special conditions it reflects is real time, it is clear that your occupation was low availability at the time you applied and it must have changed to special conditions apply after you had completed your filing. Having said that for your own peace you should check with SA.


----------



## rohannanda17

mike445566 said:


> when any occupation goes to special conditions, system stop accepting applications for that particular occupation. However, you have paid the fee, so your application is still valid. Dont worry mate you will get an invite...........


I dont think the system stops accepting applications, its only that you must meet those special conditions to apply for that occupation, which may include a higher points requirement or an immediate family member to be present in SA, or if you are an intl graduate of SA or that you have worked in SA in a skilled occupation for the last 12 months.
Unless you fulfill one of the above requirements your application, should you still apply would be refused.


----------



## Shefalik

ibbz87 said:


> My agent applied in the morning when availability was still showing low availability. when i was done paying fee and all. occupation went into special conditions apply.
> this is called bad luck....
> lost the fee as well as time and effort.
> now all hopes on improving ielts.


When i login thats what SA application page states 

"General Skilled Migration applicants, once you select 'submit and pay', the system confirms the occupation is still available prior to receiving your payment."

So if ur occupation was not available the system would have mentioned that prior to the payment


----------



## ibbz87

rohannanda17 said:


> I dont think the system stops accepting applications, its only that you must meet those special conditions to apply for that occupation, which may include a higher points requirement or an immediate family member to be present in SA, or if you are an intl graduate of SA or that you have worked in SA in a skilled occupation for the last 12 months.
> Unless you fulfill one of the above requirements your application, should you still apply would be refused.


this is my concern too that although it is submitted, it might get refused.
I am not sure as if my agent might have made a mistake and submitted it anyway with 55 points although it has special conditions restriction.
so i am frightened now that i would loose fee as well as precious time.
i called my agent today and he said it was low availability when he submitted it and ours could be the last application or one of the last few.
i paid the fee at 10 pm AET.
which means offices were closed and if i am not wrong SA administration should have updated the site during working hours from limited availability to special conditions apply 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> this is my concern too that although it is submitted, it might get refused.
> I am not sure as if my agent might have made a mistake and submitted it anyway with 55 points although it has special conditions restriction.
> so i am frightened now that i would loose fee as well as precious time.
> i called my agent today and he said it was low availability when he submitted it and ours could be the last application or one of the last few.
> i paid the fee at 10 pm AET.
> which means offices were closed and if i am not wrong SA administration should have updated the site during working hours from limited availability to special conditions apply
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Best option is to call or email SA immigration quote application number and seek clarity.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> Best option is to call or email SA immigration quote application number and seek clarity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


i would do that on monday.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Shefalik said:


> When i login thats what SA application page states
> 
> "General Skilled Migration applicants, once you select 'submit and pay', the system confirms the occupation is still available prior to receiving your payment."
> 
> So if ur occupation was not available the system would have mentioned that prior to the payment


special conditions also mean that it is available .
is there a form tha you need to submit to file EOI?
and does it ask for prerequisites before continuing any further e.g.
asks for australian qualification, high points etc and then won't let you submit of you dont meet all the special conditions?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shefalik

Yes their is an application form thag u need to fill and it does ask how many points if the occupation is special conditions.


----------



## ibbz87

Shefalik said:


> Yes their is an application form thag u need to fill and it does ask how many points if the occupation is special conditions.


Thanks man,
it seems like that you can not submit applications if there is requirement of high points.
Secondly does the SA nomination system works real time?
that is say for example in their database they have set that they have limited availability and counter is counting the applications under limited availability.
Once it reaches to that number the occupation will change to special conditions apply and it would also reflect on the website?
problem is the date of submission of my EOI and SA nomination is same as the date shown on website with special conditions apply i.e. 25th of august.
i will try to call them and ask but i think they wont tell me because my application went through an agent.


----------



## Shefalik

ibbz87 said:


> Shefalik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes their is an application form thag u need to fill and it does ask how many points if the occupation is special conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man,
> it seems like that you can not submit applications if there is requirement of high points.
> Secondly does the SA nomination system works real time?
> that is say for example in their database they have set that they have limited availability and counter is counting the applications under limited availability.
> Once it reaches to that number the occupation will change to special conditions apply and it would also reflect on the website?
> problem is the date of submission of my EOI and SA nomination is same as the date shown on website with special conditions apply i.e. 25th of august.
> i will try to call them and ask but i think they wont tell me because my application went through an agent.
Click to expand...

I think the system does work real time ...i think ur application was accepted ...would also suggest call them on Monday


----------



## Yogi4Aus

mike445566 said:


> thanks for the information yogi.
> 
> Many many congratulations to you.
> 
> Welcome to down-under........


thanks mike


----------



## vinodn007

A very quiet week gone by.hopefully next week will bring some cheers and faster processing of application.anyone who received approval this week please share you status update with us all.


----------



## Illuminati1986

Hi many of us are under wholesaler or imp/exp if you want to connect with us leave me a personal message.


----------



## rohanbh01

My Profile

Code: 263112 - Network Administrator
PTE: S - 90, L - 90, W - 73, R - 73 (10 Points)http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/redface.gif
Age: 26 (30 Points)http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
Work Experience: 1 Years 10 Months (Assessed by ACS)http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/confused.gif
Degree: Bachelor of Computer Applications (15 Points)
State Sponsorship (5 Ponits)

Total: 60 Points
Occupation at High Availability in SA

Should i submit an application for SA and pay the fees? What are the chances of getting an invite? Please Advise.


----------



## vinodn007

Your occupation requirement is 70 points including state sponsorship. .hence as per your information of 60 points you do not meet this prerequisite.please visit the website for more details of needed


Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

rohanbh01 said:


> My Profile
> 
> Code: 263112 - Network Administrator
> PTE: S - 90, L - 90, W - 73, R - 73 (10 Points)http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/redface.gif
> Age: 26 (30 Points)http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> Work Experience: 1 Years 10 Months (Assessed by ACS)http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/confused.gif
> Degree: Bachelor of Computer Applications (15 Points)
> State Sponsorship (5 Ponits)
> 
> Total: 60 Points
> Occupation at High Availability in SA
> 
> Should i submit an application for SA and pay the fees? What are the chances of getting an invite? Please Advise.


Please refer to the State Nominated Occupation List for details of the current minimum points requirement for 

your ICT occupation. The minimum points requirement will initially be set at 70 points (including state nomination 

points) and then may be reduced to 65 points and then 60 points depending on the number of applications 

received. Immigration SA will provide notice of seven (7) calendar days advising of any changes to the points 

required.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rohanbh01

Thanks,I have read that but skeptical hence I would need a suggestion to file the application or not as it involves fees.


----------



## vinodn007

I would presume it's straightforward. Currently you don't meet the points requirement and should you file it will be rejected stating points requirements not met.you know even before filing that you do not mee the requirement and unfortunately the chances is 0%.however you could try to gain 10 more points in the language test and then you are 100% eligible to get the sponsorship. .

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rohanbh01

How would i come to know the reduction done in the points by the state?


----------



## vinodn007

Keep checking the site and the requirement against your occupation. .also I think you can register on the site to receive emails on general news I presume.i haven't done it but read in the forum

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus

rohanbh01 said:


> Thanks,I have read that but skeptical hence I would need a suggestion to file the application or not as it involves fees.




Dear 
The application doesn't go forward, if you don't have mentioned minimum points 
At one page during filing application 
The application will not get forward to next page if you fill lesser points 
So completed applications and fees will be only taken by those with mentioned points

I too suggest wait for their site to make changes in required points against your occupation


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi guys,


i have lodged my EOI application for visa nomination with South Australia. i got my positive skills assessment from EA few months back. but at that time it didn't completed my 3 years of work experience so i dint opted for additional relavant skilled employment option. this month i completed my three years of work experience.

so shall i go for relevant skilled employment assessment again or shall i go with visa nomination straight away. ??

also as i have just completed my 3 years of work experience ,after my graduation and its fully verifiable with all letters, payslips etc. will i be able to claim points for work experience assessment?

Total points- 60
25- AGE
10-PTE
5-STATE SPONSOR(SA)
5- Work experience
15-EDUCATION
Positive skill assessment from EA on 18th April’16 (OCCUPATION -TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER -263312)

@ IBIZZ Your and mine occupation is same . please keep posting latest updates.

Any inputs would be highly appreciated ?

thanks
gagzz


----------



## ibbz87

Guys i have an update.
i have emailed SA and called today as well.
They took my application ID and have told me that my application was accepted under limited availability and was infact last application for my application before it went to special conditoos apply. They'll
be assessing is under limited availability conditions.
now hope i get invitation soon.
fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shefalik

ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have an update.
> i have emailed SA and called today as well.
> They took my application ID and have told me that my application was accepted under limited availability and was infact last application for my application before it went to special conditoos apply. They'll
> be assessing is under limited availability conditions.
> now hope i get invitation soon.
> fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


All the best...i m sure u'll get the invite


----------



## erinjohn

Hi All,

This is a question for anyone who has applied for an Australian Police clearance from outside Australia. Can you confirm which site i need to make the application from? and also, do they post a hard copy internationally or send a soft copy


----------



## dish2690

erinjohn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is a question for anyone who has applied for an Australian Police clearance from outside Australia. Can you confirm which site i need to make the application from? and also, do they post a hard copy internationally or send a soft copy






https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/s...al-police-checks#national-police-certificates

That is the link where you can find the information about National Police Check from outside Australia. You just need to fill the form and make the payment. They will ask you if you want to recieve a copy of the check anywhere in the world, and hence you can fill in the address you want it to be delivered at. Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erinjohn

dish2690 said:


> https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/s...al-police-checks#national-police-certificates
> 
> That is the link where you can find the information about National Police Check from outside Australia. You just need to fill the form and make the payment. They will ask you if you want to recieve a copy of the check anywhere in the world, and hence you can fill in the address you want it to be delivered at. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you... Hopefully can get that done today


----------



## richachamoli

Hello Friends,
I applied in the 261313 code for SA but my overall score is 65, I was in the perception that they will internally check and include 65 after 70 once the position will be there. I applied 2 days before. It is still in medium availability and min. requirement as 70.
One more thing is I also fall in Chain Migration as in special category. But while uploading the documents there was no section to upload supporting docs for the same.
Should I call them and tell my story or wait for their reply?
Please help... what should I do ?


----------



## vinodn007

richachamoli said:


> Hello Friends,
> I applied in the 261313 code for SA but my overall score is 65, I was in the perception that they will internally check and include 65 after 70 once the position will be there. I applied 2 days before. It is still in medium availability and min. requirement as 70.
> One more thing is I also fall in Chain Migration as in special category. But while uploading the documents there was no section to upload supporting docs for the same.
> Should I call them and tell my story or wait for their reply?
> Please help... what should I do ?


Try to call them tomorrow and ask to clarify. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm

richachamoli said:


> Hello Friends,
> I applied in the 261313 code for SA but my overall score is 65, I was in the perception that they will internally check and include 65 after 70 once the position will be there. I applied 2 days before. It is still in medium availability and min. requirement as 70.
> One more thing is I also fall in Chain Migration as in special category. But while uploading the documents there was no section to upload supporting docs for the same.
> Should I call them and tell my story or wait for their reply?
> Please help... what should I do ?


So that's 70 with state nomination points, right ? i.e 65+5. Where is this information on their website. I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## richachamoli

thanks vinodn007 for the update, do you have their official number where I can call to clarify?




vinodn007 said:


> Try to call them tomorrow and ask to clarify.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## richachamoli

Hi suhas_sm, no its 65 including 5 SS points.
I got this information in ANZSCO code :
https://www.anzscosearch.com/261313 and if we go to the link provided, document also has the same information.
"The minimum points requirement will initially be set at 70 points (including state nomination
points) and then may be reduced to 65 points and then 60 points depending on the number of applications
received. Immigration SA will provide notice of seven (7) calendar days advising of any changes to the points
required."



suhas_sm said:


> So that's 70 with state nomination points, right ? i.e 65+5. Where is this information on their website. I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## vinodn007

richachamoli said:


> Hi suhas_sm, no its 65 including 5 SS points.
> I got this information in ANZSCO code :
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/261313 and if we go to the link provided, document also has the same information.
> "The minimum points requirement will initially be set at 70 points (including state nomination
> points) and then may be reduced to 65 points and then 60 points depending on the number of applications
> received. Immigration SA will provide notice of seven (7) calendar days advising of any changes to the points
> required."


Ibbz87 had emailed and called them today.can you ask him to share details please as I don't know the phone number.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## richachamoli

Hi ibbn87,
Can you please provide the same emailid and phone number.
I have also few queries and will be great if I can communicate with them on the same.



ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have an update.
> i have emailed SA and called today as well.
> They took my application ID and have told me that my application was accepted under limited availability and was infact last application for my application before it went to special conditoos apply. They'll
> be assessing is under limited availability conditions.
> now hope i get invitation soon.
> fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

richachamoli said:


> Hi ibbn87,
> Can you please provide the same emailid and phone number.
> I have also few queries and will be great if I can communicate with them on the same.


hi
i called them on: +61 8 8303 2420
email them at: [email protected]
they reply fairly quick.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

guys 
is it possible to edit commitment statement?
i have written 166 words of commitment statement touching climate, cultural diversity, work life balance etc.
but i have not mentioned a lot about job market and stuff which i think is negative point.
my consultant asked me tow rite 2 to 3 lines but i still wrote 166 words but upon researching that i found now that we have to write about job market after researching it.
any help?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

richachamoli said:


> Hi ibbn87,
> Can you please provide the same emailid and phone number.
> I have also few queries and will be great if I can communicate with them on the same.


Did you manage to speak to SA.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm

ibbz87 said:


> guys
> is it possible to edit commitment statement?
> i have written 166 words of commitment statement touching climate, cultural diversity, work life balance etc.
> but i have not mentioned a lot about job market and stuff which i think is negative point.
> my consultant asked me tow rite 2 to 3 lines but i still wrote 166 words but upon researching that i found now that we have to write about job market after researching it.
> any help?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


166 words ?  I was just going through SA nomination and it offered max 500 characters :|

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## ibbz87

suhas_sm said:


> 166 words ?  I was just going through SA nomination and it offered max 500 characters :|
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas


this is what i provided my agent, if it went over words/character limit, he should have skimmed it.
is there any option to update it after application is submitted?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have an update.
> i have emailed SA and called today as well.
> They took my application ID and have told me that my application was accepted under limited availability and was infact last application for my application before it went to special conditoos apply. They'll
> be assessing is under limited availability conditions.
> now hope i get invitation soon.
> fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Congrats! Thats what i hoped, when i saw your post.

You are the lucky one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Thats what i hoped, when i saw your post.
> 
> You are the lucky one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks man.
now hoping for the best inshAllah

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## NSWsydney2016

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hello Mike and Everyone
> I have got invite under high points category (70+10)
> On 5th Aug from SA under 489 visa
> Exactly in 1 month-
> I applied on 5th July
> ( rest all timelines are in my signatures)


Hi Yogi,

Congratulations! Can you please tell me wat is 70 + 10.........I mean only 5 points are given by state for sponsorship right ?


----------



## vinodn007

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi Yogi,
> 
> Congratulations! Can you please tell me wat is 70 + 10.........I mean only 5 points are given by state for sponsorship right ?


Please note that the visa type is 489 and not 190.for 489 state gives 10 points and for 190 it is 5 points.hope this clarifies 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aghakhan

Hello All?
Iam sorry for posting my query in this forum as no one is responding me in others. Anyone could please help me on this.

I am little naive in understanding the requirement. I badly need some guidance and advice for the following:

1. Does having more than 8 years experience make any difference to one?s ielts requirement? Or it just impact the points calculation only?

2. If any state mention 7 IELTS bands in each for a particular occupation and a applicant has less IELTS. Does that mean even if one's points are sufficient with positive assessment still he can't be offered nomination by that state right?.bcz i have 6 + in each band. So in that case will i have to start looking for other states and find my occupation in their list first and then accordingly look at their IELTS requirements and match with mine right?? Keeping in mind other factors too. Just want to make sure that alone not meeting Ielts requirement will make me not eligible for state nomination even if i have my occcupation in their list with positive assessment.??


3. My problem is that i have 6+ each in Ielts and 7 overall and i will be turning 40 in months time after that i will loose 10 points. My occupation is in the demand list Iam worried and making efforts and applying for assessment but before that just want to make sure by asking your guidance whether i stand a chance of 50:50?? for 190 or 489?? With above credentials in any state for being offered nomination with this IELTS band.
How do you get to know that a particular state is open for occupation and open for nomination under 489 is it by looking at their list on state website?? Am i doing it the right way and then looking at Ielts requirement for that occupation right?
Or is there any one site where you could know about all states and their nomination and related requirements under 489 sub class regional visa.


I am sorry for asking too many question and being so naive. If anyone could help me on this. I be v thankfull


----------



## vinodn007

Aghakhan said:


> Hello All?
> Iam sorry for posting my query in this forum as no one is responding me in others. Anyone could please help me on this.
> 
> I am little naive in understanding the requirement. I badly need some guidance and advice for the following:
> 
> 1. Does having more than 8 years experience make any difference to one?s ielts requirement? Or it just impact the points calculation only?only impacts points
> 
> 2. If any state mention 7 IELTS bands in each for a particular occupation and a applicant has less IELTS. Does that mean even if one's points are sufficient with positive assessment still he can't be offered nomination by that state right?.bcz i have 6 + in each band. So in that case will i have to start looking for other states and find my occupation in their list first and then accordingly look at their IELTS requirements and match with mine right?? Keeping in mind other factors too. Just want to make sure that alone not meeting Ielts requirement will make me not eligible for state nomination even if i have my occcupation in their list with positive assessment.??language requirement has to be met individually and every other requirements should also be met.
> 
> 
> 3. My problem is that i have 6+ each in Ielts and 7 overall and i will be turning 40 in months time after that i will loose 10 points. My occupation is in the demand list Iam worried and making efforts and applying for assessment but before that just want to make sure by asking your guidance whether i stand a chance of 50:50?? for 190 or 489?? With above credentials in any state for being offered nomination with this IELTS band.
> How do you get to know that a particular state is open for occupation and open for nomination under 489 is it by looking at their list on state website?? Am i doing it the right way and then looking at Ielts requirement for that occupation right?
> Or is there any one site where you could know about all states and their nomination and related requirements under 489 sub class regional visa.visit website anzcosearch and type your anzco code and it will tell you a summary of what states ,options and requirements you need to fulfill..
> Good luck..refer to my comments please
> 
> 
> I am sorry for asking too many question and being so naive. If anyone could help me on this. I be v thankfull




Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Aghakhan said:


> Hello All?
> Iam sorry for posting my query in this forum as no one is responding me in others. Anyone could please help me on this.
> 
> I am little naive in understanding the requirement. I badly need some guidance and advice for the following:
> 
> 1. Does having more than 8 years experience make any difference to one?s ielts requirement? Or it just impact the points calculation only?
> 
> 2. If any state mention 7 IELTS bands in each for a particular occupation and a applicant has less IELTS. Does that mean even if one's points are sufficient with positive assessment still he can't be offered nomination by that state right?.bcz i have 6 + in each band. So in that case will i have to start looking for other states and find my occupation in their list first and then accordingly look at their IELTS requirements and match with mine right?? Keeping in mind other factors too. Just want to make sure that alone not meeting Ielts requirement will make me not eligible for state nomination even if i have my occcupation in their list with positive assessment.??
> 
> 
> 3. My problem is that i have 6+ each in Ielts and 7 overall and i will be turning 40 in months time after that i will loose 10 points. My occupation is in the demand list Iam worried and making efforts and applying for assessment but before that just want to make sure by asking your guidance whether i stand a chance of 50:50?? for 190 or 489?? With above credentials in any state for being offered nomination with this IELTS band.
> How do you get to know that a particular state is open for occupation and open for nomination under 489 is it by looking at their list on state website?? Am i doing it the right way and then looking at Ielts requirement for that occupation right?
> Or is there any one site where you could know about all states and their nomination and related requirements under 489 sub class regional visa.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for asking too many question and being so naive. If anyone could help me on this. I be v thankfull


if a state mentions 7 each then it means 7 each and they won't offer you nomination.
however if you have enough points then why not go for 189?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## dscl

Hey everyone,

I was looking into the SA Immigration site and noticed they state that 70 points is required for my occupation (261313), but then in the "additional instructions" they mention it may be reduced to 65 and then to 60 points depending on the number of applications.

I have 60 points right now and was considering to apply, but does it worth trying?
I actually didn't know about the cost of applying before getting to the payment step, so know I'm having second thoughts on paying for this considering this limitations on the points.

BTW, I have a IELTS 8 (overall) which is more than required. Could this help me on balancing the fact I'm short on the required points? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vinodn007

dscl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was looking into the SA Immigration site and noticed they state that 70 points is required for my occupation (261313), but then in the "additional instructions" they mention it may be reduced to 65 and then to 60 points depending on the number of applications.
> 
> I have 60 points right now and was considering to apply, but does it worth trying?
> I actually didn't know about the cost of applying before getting to the payment step, so know I'm having second thoughts on paying for this considering this limitations on the points.
> 
> BTW, I have a IELTS 8 (overall) which is more than required. Could this help me on balancing the fact I'm short on the required points?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The requirements are clear.for now it is 60 points hence unfortunately u can't apply now.but you sure can when the points are reduced to what you hold currently. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aghakhan

I initially started dealing with a consultant. So i had a no clue. Since i be turning 40 very soon and all the requirements of the process will have to be done by me in this short span of 6 months. So i decided to apply myself I thought 489 would give me advantage in Ielts. But senior members like you made it clear that IELTS,requirements against occupation has nothing to do with VISA class. I am taking my chances and preparing for assessment and later will again seek guidance from seniors like you. I am just puting all my effots while knowing that i have lil chance with 6+ Ielts. However Tasmania state seems an option for me for 189 and 190 may be bcz after reading their website as i didnt find any IELTS requirement what so ever. My overall score is 55. I will be able to get poaitive assessment by the mid of Jan-2017. And after that i will have only 45 days to launch Eoi and be offered ITA. As after passing 45 days God forbid if i didnt get ITA. I fear i will loose 10 age points. If you have any suggestion in my case then please. I am in need of one. 
Thanks


----------



## Shailz

Although I am not a senior member here but if you are struggling with the score of ielts, you should try pte once. I have heard it is easy to score 65 in each section which is equivalent to 7 in ielts, hence, 10 points


----------



## kamy58

dscl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was looking into the SA Immigration site and noticed they state that 70 points is required for my occupation (261313), but then in the "additional instructions" they mention it may be reduced to 65 and then to 60 points depending on the number of applications.
> 
> I have 60 points right now and was considering to apply, but does it worth trying?
> I actually didn't know about the cost of applying before getting to the payment step, so know I'm having second thoughts on paying for this considering this limitations on the points.
> 
> BTW, I have a IELTS 8 (overall) which is more than required. Could this help me on balancing the fact I'm short on the required points?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can't apply to SA at this point of time based on your points.


----------



## Aghakhan

Shailz said:


> Although I am not a senior member here but if you are struggling with the score of ielts, you should try pte once. I have heard it is easy to score 65 in each section which is equivalent to 7 in ielts, hence, 10 points


Thanks very much. Point taken.


----------



## cataliya

Hello everyone
I have submitted my application on 4th August. Still waiting for reply. Is there anybody else who applied in August and got invitation?


----------



## vinodn007

cataliya said:


> Hello everyone
> I have submitted my application on 4th August. Still waiting for reply. Is there anybody else who applied in August and got invitation?


From the forum and immitacker it seems only July ones have processed and still many July applications pending. Their processing time is 6-7 weeks so we should Wait till then.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

vinodn007 said:


> From the forum and immitacker it seems only July ones have processed and still many July applications pending. Their processing time is 6-7 weeks so we should Wait till then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply. I just hope that we all soon get good news:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aghakhan

Hello All?

Just a quick question do i also need to get matric and Intermediate qualication verified sealed envelope sent to vetassess from concerned intermediate board. Or just bachelor degree be sent in sealed envelope??

In my case relevant qualification is Bachelor degree only.
Besides vetassess asking for FULL Tanscript & award certificate from Pakistani applicants. I am confused about meaning of FULL transcript. Does this mean consolidated one for all semester in ONE page.???


----------



## mutasim.billah

Is there anyone who applied after 25th July but still to get an invitation? It's almost 6 weeks but yet to hear anything from them! Feeling tensed!


----------



## two2

Dear All, 

By the grace of Almighty, parent's prayers, and your support I got my grant email today.

I have updated my signatures for your reference. 

All the best to all those waiting for grants, or processing their application. 

Regards, 
T2


----------



## Shefalik

two2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, parent's prayers, and your support I got my grant email today.
> 
> I have updated my signatures for your reference.
> 
> All the best to all those waiting for grants, or processing their application.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


Congratulations for the grant ....Hoping to get my invite too, have applied for the same job code as yours


----------



## two2

Copying my timeline below; strange that I can see it in my signatures, but other are unable to find it there  

IELTS: Overall 8.0 (L = 8.5; R = 9; W = 7; S = 7.5) 

ANZSCO: 223311 (Training & Development Professional)

VETASSESS Applied: 2nd Jul 2015
VETASSESS +ve Outcome: 4th Sep 2015
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 4th Jul 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 15th Jul 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs + PCC): 21st Jul 2016
Medicals Uploaded: 29th Jul 2016
CO Contact (for Form 80): 9th Aug 2016
Form 80 Uploaded: 13th Aug 2016
Visa Grant (SC 190): 1st Sep 2016





two2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, parent's prayers, and your support I got my grant email today.
> 
> I have updated my signatures for your reference.
> 
> All the best to all those waiting for grants, or processing their application.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


----------



## erinjohn

Congratulations to everybody that got their invites/visa grants. It's a bittersweet feeling is it not? TO those still waiting, be patient and have faith!! IT WILL COME! 
Now that I've said that, I'm getting everything organised, checked and rechecked by my lawyer before I apply for the 190 visa (I have time till 14th October). My biggest worry is if they ask me for a PCC from Kuwait (I hope not). Its just way too expensive since none of my family lives there anymore. 
Is there anyone here from Bangalore who could tell me how much the medicals are likely to cost please?


----------



## hope_faith_belief

erinjohn said:


> Congratulations to everybody that got their invites/visa grants. It's a bittersweet feeling is it not? TO those still waiting, be patient and have faith!! IT WILL COME!
> Now that I've said that, I'm getting everything organised, checked and rechecked by my lawyer before I apply for the 190 visa (I have time till 14th October). My biggest worry is if they ask me for a PCC from Kuwait (I hope not). Its just way too expensive since none of my family lives there anymore.
> Is there anyone here from Bangalore who could tell me how much the medicals are likely to cost please?


You will need to submit PCC for all the countries you have lived in past 10 years for more than 1 year. If you have been in Kuwait for less than 1 year than not required, else you will need to submit it without fail.

There are ways to request for Kuwait PCC - search on forum you will surely find a thread or post to help you!

For Medicals - it cost aroudn 4K per person (Adult) for kids it cost less. Check with the hospital from where you are planning to get MEDs done.

Good Luck!


----------



## sunny050

richachamoli said:


> Hi ibbn87,
> is SA accepting candidates with 65 points?


----------



## ibbz87

sunny050 said:


> richachamoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ibbn87,
> is SA accepting candidates with 65 points?
> 
> 
> 
> It varies from occupation to occupation.
> Some occupations do not have any special conditions and have invites available, there you can get invited with 55 points and some occupations with special conditions require higher points and experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## two2

Dear Khan, 

1. You only need to send the bachelors degree directly from university to VETASSESS. However your university would require you to submit copies of matic and intermediate too. Not sure if they send it all along to VETASSESS. But you don't need to run after earlier certificates. 

2. Only the final transcript (single page) plus the degree will be sent to VETASSESS. 

Hope it helps. 

Rgds/T2



Aghakhan said:


> Hello All?
> 
> Just a quick question do i also need to get matric and Intermediate qualication verified sealed envelope sent to vetassess from concerned intermediate board. Or just bachelor degree be sent in sealed envelope??
> 
> In my case relevant qualification is Bachelor degree only.
> Besides vetassess asking for FULL Tanscript & award certificate from Pakistani applicants. I am confused about meaning of FULL transcript. Does this mean consolidated one for all semester in ONE page.???


----------



## ajay23888

Look in the VETASSESS forum Bro...to be more specific, look at the forum of Market research analyst assessment (ajay23888). I have shared the good info. - I am from india, and as per my opinion , No hard copy is required to deliver to aussie. another is , Transcript means - All academic mark sheet...( not sealed, Even if you share all the marksheets of all sems , that would be fine. No one page transcript required. Hope this helps. It would be great if you could do next communication on VETASSESS thread Bro. 







Aghakhan said:


> Hello All?
> 
> Just a quick question do i also need to get matric and Intermediate qualication verified sealed envelope sent to vetassess from concerned intermediate board. Or just bachelor degree be sent in sealed envelope??
> 
> In my case relevant qualification is Bachelor degree only.
> Besides vetassess asking for FULL Tanscript & award certificate from Pakistani applicants. I am confused about meaning of FULL transcript. Does this mean consolidated one for all semester in ONE page.???


----------



## gaja2710

Dear friends
What are the documents need to prepare and upload while applying for SA sponsorship?


----------



## gaja2710

Dear friends
How to prepare a commitment letter for SA?
any sample details?


----------



## vinodn007

gaja2710 said:


> Dear friends
> What are the documents need to prepare and upload while applying for SA sponsorship?


Please visit this website for detailed and accurate process.
http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

HI 

I'm confused about state nomination. I thought once I submit an EOI, then the state will invite me to apply?

But SA website says that I have to ask for nomination as per this -- Skilled migrants

Should I do this once I have the requisite points for my occupation?


----------



## vinodn007

zooter80 said:


> HI
> 
> I'm confused about state nomination. I thought once I submit an EOI, then the state will invite me to apply?
> 
> But SA website says that I have to ask for nomination as per this -- Skilled migrants
> 
> Should I do this once I have the requisite points for my occupation?


Yes for SA and Vic you have to apply on their websites for nomination.for SA having an eoi first with SA selected is mandatory while for Vic u can provide them eoi after you receive nomination. These states have clear criteria in terms of no of years of experience, language score etc which you should check prior to applying.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

vinodn007 said:


> Yes for SA and Vic you have to apply on their websites for nomination.for SA having an eoi first with SA selected is mandatory while for Vic u can provide them eoi after you receive nomination. These states have clear criteria in terms of no of years of experience, language score etc which you should check prior to applying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thanks, but I guess it doesn't matter. Because the work experience I'm claiming is in Australia from Victoria, but SA needs that to be in their state...so no point in applying and getting rejected 

Feeling depressed....I worked hard to get 20 points in English Language requirement to get 70 points, but doesn't seem to be of any use now


----------



## vinodn007

zooter80 said:


> Thanks, but I guess it doesn't matter. Because the work experience I'm claiming is in Australia from Victoria, but SA needs that to be in their state...so no point in applying and getting rejected
> 
> Feeling depressed....I worked hard to get 20 points in English Language requirement to get 70 points, but doesn't seem to be of any use now


Did you try victoria?can you share more details..unable to view your signature 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

vinodn007 said:


> Did you try victoria?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Victoria doesn't have my occupation on their CSOL - ICT Manager


----------



## vinodn007

zooter80 said:


> Victoria doesn't have my occupation on their CSOL - ICT Manager


What's the anzco..you can try getting yourself accessed and 135112.ict project manager.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

vinodn007 said:


> What's the anzco..you can try getting yourself accessed and 135112.ict project manager.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


My ANZSCO Code is 135199 while ICT project Manager is 135112

The funny thing is that they both come under 1351 code and have the same tasks defined...so I just submit the same papers again to get a evaluation under ICT 315112?


----------



## ibbz87

hi guys,
a quick question
if one meets minimum criteria for SA state nomination and provides all the related documents.
does it mean 100% invite within 6 to 7 days?
how do they make decision and still refuse applicants meeting all the criteria.
ps:
for my occupation they required ielts 7.5 over all which i have.
atleast 1 year skilled work experience in past 3 years, again i have provided the experience letter.
and positive skill assessment, which i also have.
these are the requirements. it was in low availability when i applied with 55 points.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> hi guys,
> a quick question
> if one meets minimum criteria for SA state nomination and provides all the related documents.
> does it mean 100% invite within 6 to 7 days?
> how do they make decision and still refuse applicants meeting all the criteria.
> ps:
> for my occupation they required ielts 7.5 over all which i have.
> atleast 1 year skilled work experience in past 3 years, again i have provided the experience letter.
> and positive skill assessment, which i also have.
> these are the requirements. it was in low availability when i applied with 55 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Current processing times as per their website is 6-7 weeks and not days.good luck with your application 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Multis

Hi All,

I have question about 190 visa for job title and eligibility for ANZSCO 313111 - Hardware Technician.

I think I'm eligible with Bachelor Degree in Computer Science and around 3 year of work experience.

But what if my job title is not Hardware Technician but having a lot similarity in the task mentioned in ANZSCO? Current job title is presales but what i do is to support technical stuff for sales team including installation, assembling, and troubleshooting on hardware.

Will it that job title my assessment at TRA? Or Is it better to ask our HR Team to change the job title in employment reference?

Thank you


----------



## Multis

Also would like to confirm how many year of experience needed to have possitive assessment from TRA? SA Website mentioned 1 year of skilled employment in three years, yet I found TRA is asking for 3 years working experience in their guidelines. My colleagues also hoped for this chance to gain this visa.


----------



## Multis

Multis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have question about 190 visa for job title and eligibility for ANZSCO 313111 - Hardware Technician.
> 
> I think I'm eligible with Bachelor Degree in Computer Science and around 3 year of work experience.
> 
> But what if my job title is not Hardware Technician but having a lot similarity in the task mentioned in ANZSCO? Current job title is presales but what i do is to support technical stuff for sales team including installation, assembling, and troubleshooting on hardware.
> 
> Will it that job title my assessment at TRA? Or Is it better to ask our HR Team to change the job title in employment reference?
> 
> Thank you





Multis said:


> Also would like to confirm how many year of experience needed to have possitive assessment from TRA? SA Website mentioned 1 year of skilled employment in three years, yet I found TRA is asking for 3 years working experience in their guidelines. My colleagues also hoped for this chance to gain this visa.


Hi, anyone could help?


----------



## two2

Hi Multis, 

Please note: 

1. Your job titles do not matter much as the assessing authorities be matching ANZSCO Code duties with your job description. 

2. One year experience is usually sufficient for a positive assessment, however, in order to claim experience points, you need minimum 3 years related experience that will give you 5 points. 

Please try to understand the difference between assessment and state nomination. Your assessment will be made independent of state requirements. But, if the state mentions that it requires a certain minimum number of years of experience. you will have to meet those additional requirements for each individual state you are interested in moving. 

Hope it helps. 

Rgds/T2



Multis said:


> Hi, anyone could help?


----------



## Multis

two2 said:


> Hi Multis,
> 
> Please note:
> 
> 1. Your job titles do not matter much as the assessing authorities be matching ANZSCO Code duties with your job description.
> 
> 2. One year experience is usually sufficient for a positive assessment, however, in order to claim experience points, you need minimum 3 years related experience that will give you 5 points.
> 
> Please try to understand the difference between assessment and state nomination. Your assessment will be made independent of state requirements. But, if the state mentions that it requires a certain minimum number of years of experience. you will have to meet those additional requirements for each individual state you are interested in moving.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hi Two2,

Thank you for your fast response. That's give me some relieve for job title.

One more thing, Could you/anyone suggest which ANZSCO code suited for my occupation?

Most of the time my work is related to computer system which include:
Install, assembling, and troubleshooting computer hardware
Also doing some benchmark to test if its performance meet customer requirement

My occupation is on unit group 3131 which is:
1. Hardware Technician - 313111
2. ICT Customer Support Officer - 313112
3. ICT Support Technician nec - 313199

Since all task described on above ANZSCO code mentioned the same task, I'm confused to choose between Hardware Technician or ICT Support Technician nec because I found "Computer System Technician" is under not elsewhere classified.


----------



## two2

Buddy, you are welcome. 

I am not in a position to advice on the selection of your codes as I am not a computer professional. However, on a quick look on your job duties, I guess both H/W Technician, and ICT Support Technician should be fine apparently. Let's wait for some ICT professionals to comment on this. 

Note: The one-year experience advice was given based on my understanding of VETASSESS. But if you have a different assessing authority (TRA), kindly write to them directly if you are confused about the experience requirements. 

Rgds/T2



Multis said:


> Hi Two2,
> 
> Thank you for your fast response. That's give me some relieve for job title.
> 
> One more thing, Could you/anyone suggest which ANZSCO code suited for my occupation?
> 
> Most of the time my work is related to computer system which include:
> Install, assembling, and troubleshooting computer hardware
> Also doing some benchmark to test if its performance meet customer requirement
> 
> My occupation is on unit group 3131 which is:
> 1. Hardware Technician - 313111
> 2. ICT Customer Support Officer - 313112
> 3. ICT Support Technician nec - 313199
> 
> Since all task described on above ANZSCO code mentioned the same task, I'm confused to choose between Hardware Technician or ICT Support Technician nec because I found "Computer System Technician" is under not elsewhere classified.


----------



## Multis

two2 said:


> Buddy, you are welcome.
> 
> I am not in a position to advice on the selection of your codes as I am not a computer professional. However, on a quick look on your job duties, I guess both H/W Technician, and ICT Support Technician should be fine apparently. Let's wait for some ICT professionals to comment on this.
> 
> Note: The one-year experience advice was given based on my understanding of VETASSESS. But if you have a different assessing authority (TRA), kindly write to them directly if you are confused about the experience requirements.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Sure. I'll try to contact TRA for experience requirement.

Meanwhile, hope anyone can also give some input about the selection of ANZSCO Code for my occupation.


----------



## mike445566

any invitation guys?????????///


----------



## Shefalik

I have a question...do u get the invite from skillselect first or a decision from SA and then the invite


----------



## AJAUS

Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.

Best Wishes
AJ



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shefalik

Congratulations



AJAUS said:


> Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Best Wishes
> AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16
> Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
> Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
> IED: 21-07-17
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hope_faith_belief

Shefalik said:


> I have a question...do u get the invite from skillselect first or a decision from SA and then the invite


Once your nomination gets approved, you get invite straight from skillselect.

Good Luck!


----------



## ajay23888

Congrats man..... !!!!



AJAUS said:


> Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Best Wishes
> AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16
> Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
> Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
> IED: 21-07-17
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

You usually get the invite from SkillSelect first, and then an email from SA that your application status has changed in system. 

Rgds/T2



Shefalik said:


> I have a question...do u get the invite from skillselect first or a decision from SA and then the invite


----------



## anur4

Dear guys, Hope someone can help me with my question..

So I'm planning to apply "South Australia - Multimedia Specialist 261211" and just wondering whats the English language requirement for it.. (I gave up on IELTS after 4 times and thought of registering with PTE academic examination this time.)

after searching through internet I found out it has to be "Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)".
But I really don't understand this.

* By "Proficient English" I guess I have to score 65 marks each in PTE academic L/R/W/S ,I get it.
But when it mentioned "Proficient Plus overall "

Even If I score 65, 60 ,70,75 and then overall score 70 marks would I be eligible to apply?
Please advice me. Thanks so much.

*


----------



## andreyx108b

anur4 said:


> Dear guys, Hope someone can help me with my question..
> 
> So I'm planning to apply "South Australia - Multimedia Specialist 261211" and just wondering whats the English language requirement for it.. (I gave up on IELTS after 4 times and thought of registering with PTE academic examination this time.)
> 
> after searching through internet I found out it has to be "Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)".
> But I really don't understand this.
> 
> * By "Proficient English" I guess I have to score 65 marks each in PTE academic L/R/W/S ,I get it.
> But when it mentioned "Proficient Plus overall "
> 
> Even If I score 65, 60 ,70,75 and then overall score 70 marks would I be eligible to apply?
> Please advice me. Thanks so much.
> 
> *




Overall grade has no impact you got to score in each band the minimum required, so if its 65 - then it has to be 65 in each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

anur4 said:


> Dear guys, Hope someone can help me with my question..
> 
> So I'm planning to apply "South Australia - Multimedia Specialist 261211" and just wondering whats the English language requirement for it.. (I gave up on IELTS after 4 times and thought of registering with PTE academic examination this time.)
> 
> after searching through internet I found out it has to be "Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)".
> But I really don't understand this.
> 
> * By "Proficient English" I guess I have to score 65 marks each in PTE academic L/R/W/S ,I get it.
> But when it mentioned "Proficient Plus overall "
> 
> Even If I score 65, 60 ,70,75 and then overall score 70 marks would I be eligible to apply?
> Please advice me. Thanks so much.
> 
> *


65 each or 73 overall.
73 is proficient plus or ielts 7.5

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## anur4

ibbz87 said:


> 65 each or 73 overall.
> 73 is proficient plus or ielts 7.5
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## anur4

andreyx108b said:


> Overall grade has no impact you got to score in each band the minimum required, so if its 65 - then it has to be 65 in each.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JasminDeSilva

Hello I feel very blessed to found this forum. My husband who works as a social worker got more than 10 years of experience in his field.He cleared IELTS already and wanting to apply South Australia soon. But here's the problem.
He doesn't have a degree related to social work ;( He has an IT qualification. But I repeat he got more than 10 years of experience in 3 different companies.
Can he still apply or should we give up hopes? 
Namaste.


----------



## zooter80

JasminDeSilva said:


> Hello I feel very blessed to found this forum. My husband who works as a social worker got more than 10 years of experience in his field.He cleared IELTS already and wanting to apply South Australia soon. But here's the problem.
> He doesn't have a degree related to social work ;( He has an IT qualification. But I repeat he got more than 10 years of experience in 3 different companies.
> Can he still apply or should we give up hopes?
> Namaste.


Hi,

I don't know specifically about social worker and how much it is in demand, but check out RPL which means that a certain number of years is deducted from experience and then points awarded to the rest of the experience

Good luck!


----------



## mutasim.billah

Has anyone received State Sponsorship recently. 7 weeks passed but did not get any response yet.


----------



## jontymorgan

mutasim.billah said:


> Has anyone received State Sponsorship recently. 7 weeks passed but did not get any response yet.


4 weeks and counting. Looks like those who got a quick response filed in early July.

:clock:


----------



## jontymorgan

mutasim.billah said:


> Has anyone received State Sponsorship recently. 7 weeks passed but did not get any response yet.


The average processing time on the SA website for a 190 visa is now 7 weeks (it was previously 6-7 weeks). Hopefully you will hear from them soon.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

jontymorgan said:


> The average processing time on the SA website for a 190 visa is now 7 weeks (it was previously 6-7 weeks). Hopefully you will hear from them soon.


What is the timeline for 489 SS??


----------



## vinodn007

DeepaliVohra said:


> What is the timeline for 489 SS??


7 weeks

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## mike445566

mutasim.billah said:


> Has anyone received State Sponsorship recently. 7 weeks passed but did not get any response yet.


Don't worry. Heaps of people are waiting for more than 7 weeks. I called them yesterday and they told me to wait for at least another 2 weeks.


----------



## deepak251513

DeepaliVohra said:


> What is the timeline for 489 SS??


*one of my friend applied on 4th july 2016 with 70+10 for 489 SA. he got invite on 5th august 2016. i.e., one month only.*


----------



## two2

I applied on July 4th at SA (190 Visa; 60 points) and got invitation on 15th July. That's just 9 working days. 

I know people will consider me lucky, but I guess those who apply early on the new list release usually get the advantage. 

Wishing the best to all waiting for SS from SA. 

Rgds/T2



deepakvekaria said:


> *one of my friend applied on 4th july 2016 with 70+10 for 489 SA. he got invite on 5th august 2016. i.e., one month only.*


----------



## rohannanda17

I think everyone who applied in late july and early August will hear from SA this week or probably the next... Its just an assumption though.


----------



## mutasim.billah

Thanks for your feedback. What is your application lodged date? Mine one is 25th July.


----------



## mutasim.billah

mike445566 said:


> mutasim.billah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone received State Sponsorship recently. 7 weeks passed but did not get any response yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. Heaps of people are waiting for more than 7 weeks. I called them yesterday and they told me to wait for at least another 2 weeks.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your feedback. What is your application lodged date? Mine one is 25th July


----------



## GAGZZ

rohannanda17 said:


> I think everyone who applied in late july and early August will hear from SA this week or probably the next... Its just an assumption though.


Hi rohan,Deepali,

i also applied on 2ND AUG'2016 and waiting for the Decision of my application. Lets wait. please share ASAP if you recieve outcome on your application GUYS. BEST OF LUCK TO EVERYONE.

Regds
GAGAN


----------



## Bankiya

:fingerscrossed:Hi. All

Good Luck to all those waiting for 189/190.

Any one applying To NSW for ANZO Code 149914 -Financial Institution Branch Manager

?


----------



## ibbz87

i applied on 25th august.
called them yesterday just to have headsup.
they said it will be at least 7 weeks 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

Hi, I am not getting the reason for delaying the invitations. They are taking more than 7 weeks. Its really very hard to wait.


----------



## jontymorgan

cataliya said:


> Hi, I am not getting the reason for delaying the invitations. They are taking more than 7 weeks. Its really very hard to wait.


It might be due to the number of applications. The SkillSelect website says that SA issued 500 nominations (across the four types of skilled/business visas) in July and August. This compares with a total of 1788 for the whole of the 2015/16 year.


----------



## cataliya

jontymorgan said:


> It might be due to the number of applications. The SkillSelect website says that SA issued 500 nominations (across the four types of skilled/business visas) in July and August. This compares with a total of 1788 for the whole of the 2015/16 year.


According to Immitracker, the last person who got invitation from SA was on 30th August and applied on 14th July. Since then nobody acknowledged.
I am trying to figure it out that what would be the current timeline, who is the last person to got invitation?
I applied on 4th August on high point category. I thought i have a week left for invitation


----------



## GAGZZ

cataliya said:


> According to Immitracker, the last person who got invitation from SA was on 30th August and applied on 14th July. Since then nobody acknowledged.
> I am trying to figure it out that what would be the current timeline, who is the last person to got invitation?
> I applied on 4th August on high point category. I thought i have a week left for invitation


Hi Catalya,

I also applied on same Aug 1st week IE 2nd Aug. under telecom engineer category. m also waiting. please everyone update if anyone gets invitation.

regds
gagan


----------



## ibbz87

GAGZZ said:


> Hi Catalya,
> 
> I also applied on same Aug 1st week IE 2nd Aug. under telecom engineer category. m also waiting. please everyone update if anyone gets invitation.
> 
> regds
> gagan


hi
did you apply under telecom network engineer or telecommunications engineer? i did under the first one and luckily was the last one after that it went from low avail to speacial conditions. whats ur points breakdown?
i applied with 55

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## GAGZZ

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> did you apply under telecom network engineer or telecommunications engineer? i did under the first one and luckily was the last one after that it went from low avail to speacial conditions. whats ur points breakdown?
> i applied with 55
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi ibizz,

I applied under telecom n/w engineer category with 60 points. 

below is my points breakdown,.

Total points- 60
25- AGE
10-PTE ( S : 90 R : 75 L : 66 : W : 67 )
5-STATE SPONSOR(SA)
5- Work experience ( Just completed 3 yrs work ex on 1st aug-2016.)
15-EDUCATION
Positive skill assessment from EA on 18th April’16 (OCCUPATION -TELECOM NETWORK ENGINEER -263312)

Regards
GAGAN


----------



## ibbz87

i see i applied with same points.
60 with SS.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Hi Cataliya, 

I guess the Immitracker is not to be used for immediate timeline reference as it contains only a minor cross-section of candidates going through immigration process. However, you can generalize inferences based on a past 6 months to 1 year timeline. 

In my understanding, those who applied early July, got their invites quickly, whereas people applying late July and August are getting delayed due to a large number of applications after a greater influx of applications (probably due to open availability of new occupations). 

Rgds/T2



cataliya said:


> According to Immitracker, the last person who got invitation from SA was on 30th August and applied on 14th July. Since then nobody acknowledged.
> I am trying to figure it out that what would be the current timeline, who is the last person to got invitation?
> I applied on 4th August on high point category. I thought i have a week left for invitation


----------



## cataliya

two2 said:


> Hi Cataliya,
> 
> I guess the Immitracker is not to be used for immediate timeline reference as it contains only a minor cross-section of candidates going through immigration process. However, you can generalize inferences based on a past 6 months to 1 year timeline.
> 
> In my understanding, those who applied early July, got their invites quickly, whereas people applying late July and August are getting delayed due to a large number of applications after a greater influx of applications (probably due to open availability of new occupations).
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks for detail reply. I guess cant do anything except waiting.
Congrats for your grant n smooth process.


----------



## cataliya

two2 said:


> Hi Cataliya,
> 
> I guess the Immitracker is not to be used for immediate timeline reference as it contains only a minor cross-section of candidates going through immigration process. However, you can generalize inferences based on a past 6 months to 1 year timeline.
> 
> In my understanding, those who applied early July, got their invites quickly, whereas people applying late July and August are getting delayed due to a large number of applications after a greater influx of applications (probably due to open availability of new occupations).
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks for the information. Congrats for your grant.


----------



## cataliya

GAGZZ said:


> Hi Catalya,
> 
> I also applied on same Aug 1st week IE 2nd Aug. under telecom engineer category. m also waiting. please everyone update if anyone gets invitation.
> 
> regds
> gagan



Hi gagan, 
Whenever you get your invitation , kindly update here so that I can get an idea. But will you call them after 7 weeks to inquire?


----------



## rohannanda17

Good things come to those, who wait..
Relax everyone, hold your horses.
For all of us who are waiting for an invitation, i think we should give it atleast 7 to 8 weeks.


----------



## ibbz87

how does SA validate 1 year skilled work experience ? do they call the employer or if we have provided the refernece letter from employer, is it enough?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asimsiddique

Hi, anyone received invite for 262113 system admin category? I submitted eoi on 25th july & application to SA immigration on 15th August with 70 points. But didnt receive response still now.


----------



## jontymorgan

Asimsiddique said:


> Hi, anyone received invite for 262113 system admin category? I submitted eoi on 25th july & application to SA immigration on 15th August with 70 points. But didnt receive response still now.


Applications appear to be taking at least 7 weeks to process so I expect you will receive a response in early/mid October.


----------



## rohannanda17

ibbz87 said:


> how does SA validate 1 year skilled work experience ? do they call the employer or if we have provided the refernece letter from employer, is it enough?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


That depends on case to case. If they are satisfied with the documents that you have provided, they may not go for external checks. But some verification is done for sure.


----------



## vinodn007

It's been so quite in terms of the nominations for last few weeks in a row.i hope next few weeks we can start hearing good news.i am sure SA has received a lot of applications and hence they have updated processing times to 7 weeks now.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonumonu

Has anyone applied for sale state nomination around Aug 1st for Finance Manager 190 and got invite or rejection?


----------



## Sonumonu

Has anyone applied for sa state nomination around Aug 1st for Finance Manager 190 and got invite or rejection?


----------



## Prem0625

*Pte score*

Hi , 
can any of the expat clarify me this query , 

According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall), 

PTE achieved score is 

L- 82
R- 68
S- 63
W- 80
Overall 74


Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
Over all 7.5 

With this score am I achieving the proficient plus overall score and eligible to apply now . Please clarify if am wrong 

Or I need to get 65 above in all the bands ?

Many thanks 
Prem


----------



## Ozziescientist

Hi everyone, has anyone been accepted under high points category lately, and if so, how long did it take? Probably not likely, but have there been any biotechnologists applying? I'm at the 2 week mark post-submission. 

EOI 05.09.2016 
Points: 80 including SS for 190 
Age: 30 
Education: 20 (PhD) 
English: 20 (superior) 
Experience: 5


----------



## vinodn007

Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> can any of the expat clarify me this query ,
> 
> According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall),
> 
> PTE achieved score is
> 
> L- 82
> R- 68
> S- 63
> W- 80
> Overall 74
> 
> 
> Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
> Over all 7.5
> 
> With this score am I achieving the proficient plus overall score and eligible to apply now . Please clarify if am wrong
> 
> Or I need to get 65 above in all the bands ?
> 
> Many thanks
> Prem


Go to SA website and under you anzco code click on the line that reads proficient plus overall it will open a pdf with detailed table. By the way you meet the requirements as you have 74 overall and proficient plus overall is equal to 73.good luck.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> can any of the expat clarify me this query ,
> 
> According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall),
> 
> PTE achieved score is
> 
> L- 82
> R- 68
> S- 63
> W- 80
> Overall 74
> 
> 
> Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
> Over all 7.5
> 
> With this score am I achieving the proficient plus overall score and eligible to apply now . Please clarify if am wrong
> 
> Or I need to get 65 above in all the bands ?
> 
> Many thanks
> Prem


Go to SA website occupation list and under your anzco code click on the line that reads proficient plus overall it will open a pdf with detailed table. By the way you meet the requirements as you have 74 overall and proficient plus overall is equal to 73.good luck.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rohannanda17

Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> can any of the expat clarify me this query ,
> 
> According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall),
> 
> PTE achieved score is
> 
> L- 82
> R- 68
> S- 63
> W- 80
> Overall 74
> 
> 
> Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
> Over all 7.5
> 
> With this score am I achieving the proficient plus overall score and eligible to apply now . Please clarify if am wrong
> 
> Or I need to get 65 above in all the bands ?
> 
> Many thanks
> Prem


 Its either 65 in all to make it Proficient or 73 overall for Proficient plus. Since you have an overall score of 74, you are eligible. But you will not be able to claim 10 points for English Language Ability.


----------



## rohannanda17

Ozziescientist said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone been accepted under high points category lately, and if so, how long did it take? Probably not likely, but have there been any biotechnologists applying? I'm at the 2 week mark post-submission.
> 
> EOI 05.09.2016
> Points: 80 including SS for 190
> Age: 30
> Education: 20 (PhD)
> English: 20 (superior)
> Experience: 5


There are people who have applied under the High Points Category. Cataliya and myself are the ones who have applied under this category, though i am sure there would be others too. As per the SA website its taking them atleast 7 weeks to process an application. You can expect a reply from them by mid October.


----------



## rohannanda17

Sonumonu said:


> Has anyone applied for sa state nomination around Aug 1st for Finance Manager 190 and got invite or rejection?


As per the immitracker there was one individual who applied on the 14th of April this year and got invited on the 27th of May. There's also Jonty Morgan who has applied under the same category on 17th Aug.


----------



## jontymorgan

Sonumonu said:


> Has anyone applied for sa state nomination around Aug 1st for Finance Manager 190 and got invite or rejection?


I applied for SA nomination as a Finance Manager on 17 August. No response yet.


----------



## Ozziescientist

rohannanda17 said:


> As per the immitracker there was one individual who applied on the 14th of April this year and got invited on the 27th of May. There's also Jonty Morgan who has applied under the same category on 17th Aug.



Oh wow, we almost have the same timeline with the same points, that's great. I feel a little less alone. Geez, 6-7 weeks is quite a wait compared to Queensland. They gave me a no within 2 days  This year is FLYING by though, so I'm sure this waiting time will be over before we know


----------



## Ozziescientist

jontymorgan said:


> I applied for SA nomination as a Finance Manager on 17 August. No response yet.


Keeping fingers crossed for you. You must be approaching the final stretch of the wait. Will keep looking on the forums for your nomination confirmation!


----------



## Ozziescientist

rohannanda17 said:


> As per the immitracker there was one individual who applied on the 14th of April this year and got invited on the 27th of May. There's also Jonty Morgan who has applied under the same category on 17th Aug.


Coudn't find Jonty Morgan on immitracker. Depressingly, no other biotechnologists on immitracker  I am Juliette D on there


----------



## jontymorgan

Ozziescientist said:


> Coudn't find Jonty Morgan on immitracker. Depressingly, no other biotechnologists on immitracker  I am Juliette D on there


I am jontymorgan on the immitracker and applying as a Finance Manager. For SA I am not sure that occupation makes a huge difference to the processing time, so as soon as some of the late July applicants receive nominations I hope we will shortly follow


----------



## Sonumonu

Good luck with your application. What was your score? I applied on Aug 1 with 70 but lost 10 points on Aug 26 due to age. So now 60 points.


----------



## Sonumonu

jontymorgan said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone applied for sa state nomination around Aug 1st for Finance Manager 190 and got invite or rejection?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for SA nomination as a Finance Manager on 17 August. No response yet.
Click to expand...

Good luck with your application. What was your score? I applied on Aug 1 with 70 but lost 10 points on Aug 26 due to age. So now 60 points.


----------



## jontymorgan

Sonumonu said:


> Good luck with your application. What was your score? I applied on Aug 1 with 70 but lost 10 points on Aug 26 due to age. So now 60 points.


My score is 70 (65+5). The breakdown is in my signature below.


----------



## rohannanda17

Sonumonu said:


> Good luck with your application. What was your score? I applied on Aug 1 with 70 but lost 10 points on Aug 26 due to age. So now 60 points.


 I have 80 points(75+5). You could go for PTE(A) to try for 20 points.
Good luck.


----------



## rohannanda17

Ozziescientist said:


> Oh wow, we almost have the same timeline with the same points, that's great. I feel a little less alone. Geez, 6-7 weeks is quite a wait compared to Queensland. They gave me a no within 2 days  This year is FLYING by though, so I'm sure this waiting time will be over before we know


Why may i ask, Queensland said no?
As for SA, yup they are taking time but of all the states have the maximum success rate. By the way my agent told me likewise Victoria, SA too have their reservations if we have multiple EOI. 
Just saying..


----------



## rohannanda17

jontymorgan said:


> I am jontymorgan on the immitracker and applying as a Finance Manager. For SA I am not sure that occupation makes a huge difference to the processing time, so as soon as some of the late July applicants receive nominations I hope we will shortly follow


I just hope they dont get carried away in the ongoing OZAsia festival which runs until the 2nd of October.


----------



## megh87

Hello, 

This is supposed to be my first post.. 
I have applied for Skill assessment as a production manager 133512 in vetassess.on 30/08/2016
i have completed b.com(2008) MBA(2010) 
and have experience of almost 6.5 years in the same field
i have submitted all docs such as bank statement, payslips(78nos), appointment letter, Certificate of performance, salary hikes. 

My question is that when can i expect a call from the assessing person?
and do they call everyone for assessing or is it on luck by chance !!

Thanks


----------



## hope_faith_belief

megh87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is supposed to be my first post..
> I have applied for Skill assessment as a production manager 133512 in vetassess.on 30/08/2016
> i have completed b.com(2008) MBA(2010)
> and have experience of almost 6.5 years in the same field
> i have submitted all docs such as bank statement, payslips(78nos), appointment letter, Certificate of performance, salary hikes.
> 
> My question is that when can i expect a call from the assessing person?
> and do they call everyone for assessing or is it on luck by chance !!
> 
> Thanks


Call from assessing person? or AHC (Australian High Commision) - Verfication for any application happens on random basis only if DIBP feels they need to verify any aspect of your employment.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sonumonu

Why so silence guys? Anyone who got state nomination result this week? I applied on Aug 1 and still waiting.


----------



## two2

Hi Megh, 

I assume you are asking for verification call from VETASSESS. If yes, it is not necessarily that you get a call. I have two assessments done through VETASSESS and never received a single call  

I hope you receive a +ve assessment directly. 

Rgds/T2



megh87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is supposed to be my first post..
> I have applied for Skill assessment as a production manager 133512 in vetassess.on 30/08/2016
> i have completed b.com(2008) MBA(2010)
> and have experience of almost 6.5 years in the same field
> i have submitted all docs such as bank statement, payslips(78nos), appointment letter, Certificate of performance, salary hikes.
> 
> My question is that when can i expect a call from the assessing person?
> and do they call everyone for assessing or is it on luck by chance !!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ajay23888

It would be great if you could raise the right question in right thread. This is not relavent to South Australia.I know you are new to the forum, but... Telling you the truth that, You will get all the answer correctly if you have raise the right thing in right forum. For you, Right thread is " VETASSESS assessment" - and answer of your question is : It depends. Majority 70-80% cases, VETASSESS wont call you.. They will assess you based on your docs. but all document will be verified by Cash officer when you apply for final VISA. Best wish for your Aus PR Journey. Hope to see you soon in Aussie 




megh87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is supposed to be my first post..
> I have applied for Skill assessment as a production manager 133512 in vetassess.on 30/08/2016
> i have completed b.com(2008) MBA(2010)
> and have experience of almost 6.5 years in the same field
> i have submitted all docs such as bank statement, payslips(78nos), appointment letter, Certificate of performance, salary hikes.
> 
> My question is that when can i expect a call from the assessing person?
> and do they call everyone for assessing or is it on luck by chance !!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Dean John

Hi,
i am software tester by profession and systems engineer by company documents, it will be a great help you could help me with this. i checked with some Migration consultants and even they are confused.

I completed my graduation in computer science(BSc Computer science - 3 Year) in 2012 and Joined UST Global as Associate Software Developer, how ever i was pushed in to a support project and after 2 years my role changed to Systems Engineer but doing the same roles.
1st Change - *Associate Software Developer to Systems Engineer*
and recently i changed my project internally and joined in testing project and they are about to change my role to Software Tester
2nd Change - *Systems Engineer to Software tester* (Which is about to happen in one or two months)
*My current role in the Company documents shows as Systems Engineer.*
every change happened in the same organization so in my relieving and experience letter it will software tester even though i have only 6 months of experience in Software testing.

Roles and responsibility document is required for ACS assessment?

I came to know that Systems Engineer can apply under Visa class 189 where Software Tester is limited to apply under 190.

if i apply within 2-3 months can i submit employee verification letter which shows designation as Systems Engineer dated today or this month? and only ACS will access or any other hurdles are there ? i am attending PTE- A by next month, after that only i am planning to submit. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Dean John


----------



## Sonumonu

vinodn007 said:


> It's been so quite in terms of the nominations for last few weeks in a row.i hope next few weeks we can start hearing good news.i am sure SA has received a lot of applications and hence they have updated processing times to 7 weeks now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Hi Vinod. Any update on your state nomination application. Can you please share your timeline? I applied on Aug 1 under Finance Manager 190 but still waiting. Thanks


----------



## vinodn007

Sonumonu said:


> Hi Vinod. Any update on your state nomination application. Can you please share your timeline? I applied on Aug 1 under Finance Manager 190 but still waiting. Thanks


No update.i applied on 18th August. Guess I need to wait till 7th October at least. Others are also waiting and I hope good news comes to all.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aghakhan

Just a query what to do when company pay salary in Cash and does not deduct income tax. Any solution please. My case is stuck here. Please Anyone please


----------



## cataliya

vinodn007 said:


> No update.i applied on 18th August. Guess I need to wait till 7th October at least. Others are also waiting and I hope good news comes to all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Hi, 
I applied on 4th August. My 7 weeks r completed byt still havent got any news. Guys if your 7 weeks r finished so wat u did,? Did u call them to ask? Getting too much on my nerves.


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 4th August. My 7 weeks r completed byt still havent got any news. Guys if your 7 weeks r finished so wat u did,? Did u call them to ask? Getting too much on my nerves.


Hi. I applied on Aug 1 and waiting. Just spoke to my consultant in Adelaide who said SA is experiencing a backlog and hopefully the approval may come soon early next week. So please wait patiently and all the best.


----------



## cataliya

Sonumonu said:


> Hi. I applied on Aug 1 and waiting. Just spoke to my consultant in Adelaide who said SA is experiencing a backlog and hopefully the approval may come soon early next week. So please wait patiently and all the best.


Thanks sonumonu,

Waiting is getting tougher after ur expected date of decision. Anyways we have no choice so lets wait together...
Hope you update us all as soon as u got invitation. M counting on yr days ....
Thanks


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I applied on Aug 1 and waiting. Just spoke to my consultant in Adelaide who said SA is experiencing a backlog and hopefully the approval may come soon early next week. So please wait patiently and all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sonumonu,
> 
> Waiting is getting tougher after ur expected date of decision. Anyways we have no choice so lets wait together...
> Hope you update us all as soon as u got invitation. M counting on yr days ....
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi Catalina

Sure. I will. May I know your total points including state nomination?


----------



## Ashes88

Hi guys, 

Its nice to see so many if us applying for SA sponsorship. 

I submitted my EOI and state sponsorship request yesterday. I have noticed there is a backlog on the approvals. I hope we all get our SS soon. 

I have a query, how does the sponsorship work. Is it a first come first serve basis or the higher the points and the higher the availability in occupation the sooner the invitation. 

Your thoughts.

Ashes88


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Ashes88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its nice to see so many if us applying for SA sponsorship.
> 
> I submitted my EOI and state sponsorship request yesterday. I have noticed there is a backlog on the approvals. I hope we all get our SS soon.
> 
> I have a query, how does the sponsorship work. Is it a first come first serve basis or the higher the points and the higher the availability in occupation the sooner the invitation.
> 
> Your thoughts.
> 
> Ashes88


Please update your timeline in your signature as that would be very helpful.


----------



## Ashes88

DeepaliVohra said:


> Please update your timeline in your signature as that would be very helpful.


Signature updated. Thanks


----------



## cataliya

Sonumonu said:


> Hi Catalina
> 
> Sure. I will. May I know your total points including state nomination?


Hi,
I have total 80 points including state nomination, I have applied in high point category.


----------



## Ashes88

cataliya said:


> Hi,
> I have total 80 points including state nomination, I have applied in high point category.


Hi Cataliya, 

I noticed that you applied in August for SA SS but have not received an invitation yet. That means SA does not look at high points i'm guessing. Any idea when the next round of invitations will take place?

Please update when you get yours


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Catalina
> 
> Sure. I will. May I know your total points including state nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I have total 80 points including state nomination, I have applied in high point category.
Click to expand...

Did they contact you for any clarifications?
Your result should have come in less than 4 weeks.

I have only 60 points so my chances seem very very thin.


----------



## two2

Hi Sonumonu, Catilya, and Ashes, 

According to my understanding, applying in high points category at South Australia does not give you preference over other candidates specially those who have their occupations 'available' for nomination. and If your occupation is available, and you apply with 60 points, that does not place you in low priority category, since you are fulfilling the criteria for nomination by state. 

The usual time for SA is 2 to 4 weeks for 'available' occupations. High Points category may take some more time as they have to match the occupation with the demand factor. 

Disclaimer: Suggestions are based on personal experiences and opinions. 

Rgds/T2



Sonumonu said:


> Did they contact you for any clarifications?
> Your result should have come in less than 4 weeks.
> 
> I have only 60 points so my chances seem very very thin.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

two2 said:


> Hi Sonumonu, Catilya, and Ashes,
> 
> 
> 
> According to my understanding, applying in high points category at South Australia does not give you preference over other candidates specially those who have their occupations 'available' for nomination. and If your occupation is available, and you apply with 60 points, that does not place you in low priority category, since you are fulfilling the criteria for nomination by state.
> 
> 
> 
> The usual time for SA is 2 to 4 weeks for 'available' occupations. High Points category may take some more time as they have to match the occupation with the demand factor.
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: Suggestions are based on personal experiences and opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2




Sorry Two2
But I tend to differ 
According to me invite depends on first come first service, given your are fulfilling the required points mentioned on website for high, low , medium ,supplementary skilled list and time is also directly proportional to number of applications received
For eg
I too submitted under High points on 5july 2016
And got invite exactly within a month I.e. 5th August
Exactly one month or approx 4 weeks
So patience is the key
Everyone who has eligible points under any category of occupation or visa type will be invited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

Yogi4Aus said:


> Sorry Two2
> But I tend to differ
> According to me invite depends on first come first service, given your are fulfilling the required points mentioned on website for high, low , medium ,supplementary skilled list and time is also directly proportional to number of applications received
> For eg
> I too submitted under High points on 5july 2016
> And got invite exactly within a month I.e. 5th August
> Exactly one month or approx 4 weeks
> So patience is the key
> Everyone who has eligible points under any category of occupation or visa type will be invited!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi everyone,

I certainly agree with the above comment as there is no priority given to people on sol or high pointers. Its unlike NSW. It is based on the date you submit your application so thats the only thing we should check on.
Whosoever submit before their results will come before likewise.
Lets wait n watch the trend.
Good Luck to all


----------



## two2

Hi Yogi, 

I guess we are referring to the same thing. 

First come, first served will always be there; but my understanding is applying under high points category (for closed occupations) does not give you an edge to be processed over other applicants who have 60 points but apply under 'open occupations. 

Hope it makes sense. 

Rgds/T2



Yogi4Aus said:


> Sorry Two2
> But I tend to differ
> According to me invite depends on first come first service, given your are fulfilling the required points mentioned on website for high, low , medium ,supplementary skilled list and time is also directly proportional to number of applications received
> For eg
> I too submitted under High points on 5july 2016
> And got invite exactly within a month I.e. 5th August
> Exactly one month or approx 4 weeks
> So patience is the key
> Everyone who has eligible points under any category of occupation or visa type will be invited!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Agreed in full.

Rgds/T2



cataliya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I certainly agree with the above comment as there is no priority given to people on sol or high pointers. Its unlike NSW. It is based on the date you submit your application so thats the only thing we should check on.
> Whosoever submit before their results will come before likewise.
> Lets wait n watch the trend.
> Good Luck to all


----------



## Ashes88

Hi All, 

Even I feel its on a first come first serve basis as well as the occupation availability, its a trend that I have noticed on this forum as well. 

Here's to receiving our invitations soon! :rockon:


----------



## Prem0625

*South Australia SS*

Hi,


Can any one of the Expat put some limelight here,I have a doubt on English requirement to apply for SA SS , 

Sorry to put this again, 

According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall), 

My PTE achieved score is 

L- 82
R- 68
S- 63
W- 80
Overall 74

Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
Over all 7.5 

With am achieving Proficient plus over all level. will I get 10 points for proficient plus over all score or I need to have 7 in all the bands to get that points . Looking forward your reply. 

As per DIBP above score is competent only since am not having 7 in all the bands, so is it possible to apply for South Australia State sponsorship first, since am meeting their requirement and also in mean time improve my score and then upon positive outcome from South Australia and having my proficient score ready will I be able to apply for visa there after. 

Is this a possible way to apply ?


Many thanks 
Prem


----------



## jontymorgan

Prem0625 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can any one of the Expat put some limelight here,I have a doubt on English requirement to apply for SA SS ,
> 
> Sorry to put this again,
> 
> According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall),
> 
> My PTE achieved score is
> 
> L- 82
> R- 68
> S- 63
> W- 80
> Overall 74
> 
> Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
> Over all 7.5
> 
> With am achieving Proficient plus over all level. will I get 10 points for proficient plus over all score or I need to have 7 in all the bands to get that points . Looking forward your reply.
> 
> As per DIBP above score is competent only since am not having 7 in all the bands, so is it possible to apply for South Australia State sponsorship first, since am meeting their requirement and also in mean time improve my score and then upon positive outcome from South Australia and having my proficient score ready will I be able to apply for visa there after.
> 
> Is this a possible way to apply ?
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> Prem


Meeting the minimum English requirements for SA state sponsorship and obtaining DIBP points are two completely separate tests. 

To meet the SA state sponsorship minimum English requirement for your occupation, you must have either Proficient English in each of L/R/W/S OR Proficient Plus overall. You are not Proficient in all categories but you are Proficient Plus overall so you have met the requirement. 

Separate from the SA test is how many points the DIBP will give you for English. The DIBP only look at the score in each of L/R/W/S and not the overall score. If you have at least a 7 in each category then you will get 10 points and if you have at least an 8 in each category then you will get 20 points. You will not receive any points from DIBP for English based on your current scores.

Without points for English it sounds like that you currently have less than 60 points. Is this correct? 

Section 8.5 of the nomination requirements on the SA website says, "You must meet the required DIBP pass mark for the 190 / 489 visa subclasses (the current pass mark is 60 points)." This means if you apply for SA nomination before you have 60 points then your application will be automatically refused.

It seems that you have met the SA minimum English requirement but not the minimum points requirement.


----------



## Prem0625

jontymorgan said:


> Meeting the minimum English requirements for SA state sponsorship and obtaining DIBP points are two completely separate tests.
> 
> To meet the SA state sponsorship minimum English requirement for your occupation, you must have either Proficient English in each of L/R/W/S OR Proficient Plus overall. You are not Proficient in all categories but you are Proficient Plus overall so you have met the requirement.
> 
> Separate from the SA test is how many points the DIBP will give you for English. The DIBP only look at the score in each of L/R/W/S and not the overall score. If you have at least a 7 in each category then you will get 10 points and if you have at least an 8 in each category then you will get 20 points. You will not receive any points from DIBP for English based on your current scores.
> 
> Without points for English it sounds like that you currently have less than 60 points. Is this correct?
> 
> Section 8.5 of the nomination requirements on the SA website says, "You must meet the required DIBP pass mark for the 190 / 489 visa subclasses (the current pass mark is 60 points)." This means if you apply for SA nomination before you have 60 points then your application will be automatically refused.
> 
> It seems that you have met the SA minimum English requirement but not the minimum points requirement.


Hi , 

Thanks for your response , currently I have got the below points break up

Age:30
Edu:15
Exp:10
State sponsorship-5
Total -60 

If I have got 7 in all the band I would have been at 70 points, 

Now please clarify me if I can apply for SA SS?? And am writing IELTS this Saturday and hope to clear this time . Will south Australia send a invite for me with this score as am meeting their requirement or I should 70 points over all to apply . 


Thanks 
Prem


----------



## jontymorgan

Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your response , currently I have got the below points break up
> 
> Age:30
> Edu:15
> Exp:10
> State sponsorship-5
> Total -60
> 
> If I have got 7 in all the band I would have been at 70 points,
> 
> Now please clarify me if I can apply for SA SS?? And am writing IELTS this Saturday and hope to clear this time . Will south Australia send a invite for me with this score as am meeting their requirement or I should 70 points over all to apply .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Prem


Normally only 60 points is needed but I see from a previous post that you are applying for 263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer. SA requires a minimum of 70 points for this occupation so you will need the additional 10 points from English before you can apply.


----------



## jontymorgan

Just saw on Immitracker that someone received an SA invite on 21 September. EOI effect date was 29 July so it took 54 days. They applied as a 225412 Sales Representative with 80 points. Some movement in the right direction


----------



## cataliya

jontymorgan said:


> Just saw on Immitracker that someone received an SA invite on 21 September. EOI effect date was 29 July so it took 54 days. They applied as a 225412 Sales Representative with 80 points. Some movement in the right direction


Hello everyone..

I GOT THE INVITATION TODAY.......HAPPY VERY HAPPY.
ITS UR TURN NOW....STAY POSITIVE


----------



## DeepaliVohra

cataliya said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I GOT THE INVITATION TODAY.......HAPPY VERY HAPPY.
> ITS UR TURN NOW....STAY POSITIVE


Congratulations!!!

Please update your timeline in your signature as that would be helpful for all. Thanks


----------



## rohannanda17

cataliya said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I GOT THE INVITATION TODAY.......HAPPY VERY HAPPY.
> ITS UR TURN NOW....STAY POSITIVE


You got it exactly after seven weeks...


----------



## Ozziescientist

Congrats Cataliya! There is hope for those of us applying in high points category! I'm 2.5 weeks in, so quite a bit of waiting still to do, but you've waited and now it's your turn to put your full visa application through. Best of luck for the next stage!


----------



## cataliya

Thanks deepali, rohannanda ,auzzuescientist...Thanks for your wishes.

It was a real tough journey till here. As my profession was closed in almost all the states since last 2 years . Then NT opened MARKETING SPECiALIST. I applied there but got rejected.
Then I applied in NSW as a high pointer for stream 2 but its been 3 months, no response occured.Then I applied to South Australia and yes this time I got it.
Well I consider myself as an ant who keeps trying till she succeeds.
I hope you guys donot loose hope as there will be a bright day for everyone after these endless night.
I hope that my visa process goes smoothly and I get the final good news as well.
Thanks everyone.


South Australia SS applied _ 4th Aug 2016
Marketing Specialist
80 points
South Australia Invitation recieved_ 23 Sep 2016
Dream continues....


----------



## vinodn007

cataliya said:


> Thanks deepali, rohannanda ,auzzuescientist...Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> It was a real tough journey till here. As my profession was closed in almost all the states since last 2 years . Then NT opened MARKETING SPECiALIST. I applied there but got rejected.
> Then I applied in NSW as a high pointer for stream 2 but its been 3 months, no response occured.Then I applied to South Australia and yes this time I got it.
> Well I consider myself as an ant who keeps trying till she succeeds.
> I hope you guys donot loose hope as there will be a bright day for everyone after these endless night.
> I hope that my visa process goes smoothly and I get the final good news as well.
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> South Australia SS applied _ 4th Aug 2016
> Marketing Specialist
> 80 points
> South Australia Invitation recieved_ 23 Sep 2016
> Dream continues....


Congratulations and good luck with visa


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> Thanks deepali, rohannanda ,auzzuescientist...Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> It was a real tough journey till here. As my profession was closed in almost all the states since last 2 years . Then NT opened MARKETING SPECiALIST. I applied there but got rejected.
> Then I applied in NSW as a high pointer for stream 2 but its been 3 months, no response occured.Then I applied to South Australia and yes this time I got it.
> Well I consider myself as an ant who keeps trying till she succeeds.
> I hope you guys donot loose hope as there will be a bright day for everyone after these endless night.
> I hope that my visa process goes smoothly and I get the final good news as well.
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> South Australia SS applied _ 4th Aug 2016
> Marketing Specialist
> 80 points
> South Australia Invitation recieved_ 23 Sep 2016
> Dream continues....


Hartiest congratulations Cataliya. You are an inspiration for many of us. 

Wish you all the best for visa application and keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## Khalid011

Hi, I apply for SA SS on 21 September , when will i receive invitation?


----------



## vinodn007

Sonumonu said:


> cataliya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks deepali, rohannanda ,auzzuescientist...Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> It was a real tough journey till here. As my profession was closed in almost all the states since last 2 years . Then NT opened MARKETING SPECiALIST. I applied there but got rejected.
> Then I applied in NSW as a high pointer for stream 2 but its been 3 months, no response occured.Then I applied to South Australia and yes this time I got it.
> Well I consider myself as an ant who keeps trying till she succeeds.
> I hope you guys donot loose hope as there will be a bright day for everyone after these endless night.
> I hope that my visa process goes smoothly and I get the final good news as well.
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> South Australia SS applied _ 4th Aug 2016
> Marketing Specialist
> 80 points
> South Australia Invitation recieved_ 23 Sep 2016
> Dream continues....
> 
> 
> 
> Hartiest congratulations Cataliya. You are an inspiration for many of us.
> 
> Wish you all the best for visa application and keep us updated on the progress.
Click to expand...

Did you get your invitation.i think you applied on 1st August right


----------



## cataliya

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations and good luck with visa


Thanks vinod...All the best to you as well


----------



## cataliya

Sonumonu said:


> Hartiest congratulations Cataliya. You are an inspiration for many of us.
> 
> Wish you all the best for visa application and keep us updated on the progress.


Hay Sonumonu,

your wishes means alot to me....wish to hear from your side soon...All the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and good luck with visa
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks vinod...All the best to you as well
Click to expand...

Received an update from Sa today. They could not access to my PTE scorecard online so asked me to provide that. I have provided that and hopefully next week the result may come.


----------



## vinodn007

Sonumonu said:


> cataliya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and good luck with visa
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks vinod...All the best to you as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Received an update from Sa today. They could not access to my PTE scorecard online so asked me to provide that. I have provided that and hopefully next week the result may come.
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing the update.good luck and best wishes to you..


----------



## rohannanda17

Sonumonu said:


> Received an update from Sa today. They could not access to my PTE scorecard online so asked me to provide that. I have provided that and hopefully next week the result may come.


You would get it by Tuesday or worst, by Friday for sure.


----------



## vinodn007

Khalid011 said:


> Hi, I apply for SA SS on 21 September , when will i receive invitation?


The current processing time is 7 weeks.


----------



## Khalid011

vinodn007 said:


> Khalid011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I apply for SA SS on 21 September , when will i receive invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> The current processing time is 7 weeks.
Click to expand...


Thank you. I have 50 + 10 (SS) =60. Will I get SS with these points.


----------



## vinodn007

Khalid011 said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khalid011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I apply for SA SS on 21 September , when will i receive invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> The current processing time is 7 weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have 50 + 10 (SS) =60. Will I get SS with these points.
Click to expand...

You will need to check the points and other eligibility conditions listed against your occupation code on the SA website.i f you have checked it and applied already and you meet all the conditions then you will get the invite in 7 weeks.good luck


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi guys ,

This is to update you that i got visa Invitation from SA on Thursday. Thanks to God!!!!!
ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Guys can you please let me know normally how much time it takes after filing or lodging visa ??

South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016 ( 60 PTS)
Lodging date will be 26th SEPT'16.


----------



## vinodn007

GAGZZ said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> This is to update you that i got visa Invitation from SA on Thursday. Thanks to God!!!!!
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Guys can you please let me know normally how much time it takes after filing or lodging visa ??
> 
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016 ( 60 PTS)
> Lodging date will be 26th SEPT'16.


Congratulations and thanks for updating us all of the outcome.good luck


----------



## ibbz87

GAGZZ said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> This is to update you that i got visa Invitation from SA on Thursday. Thanks to God!!!!!
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Guys can you please let me know normally how much time it takes after filing or lodging visa ??
> 
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016 ( 60 PTS)
> Lodging date will be 26th SEPT'16.


great news.
congrats
i have applied under same occupation on 25th of august.
how much work exp did you have in last 3 years and was it related to telecom?
what documents you produced other than exp letter?
i have only provided them with exp letter for my skilled work but not in telecom sector.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashes88

cataliya said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I GOT THE INVITATION TODAY.......HAPPY VERY HAPPY.
> ITS UR TURN NOW....STAY POSITIVE


Congratulations Cataliya!!! I'm so happy for you.. . 

Now its our turn :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ashes88

GAGZZ said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> This is to update you that i got visa Invitation from SA on Thursday. Thanks to God!!!!!
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Guys can you please let me know normally how much time it takes after filing or lodging visa ??
> 
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016 ( 60 PTS)
> Lodging date will be 26th SEPT'16.


Congratulations!!!  and thanks for the update.


----------



## GAGZZ

ibbz87 said:


> great news.
> congrats
> i have applied under same occupation on 25th of august.
> how much work exp did you have in last 3 years and was it related to telecom?
> what documents you produced other than exp letter?
> i have only provided them with exp letter for my skilled work but not in telecom sector.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Hi Guys,

thanks!!!

@ibbz87, i provided latest payslip of july'16 month, Skill assesment letter from EA and PTE result. My three years work ex got completed on 1st aug'16 ( work ex ->1st aug 2013 - till present) and i applied on 2nd aug'16 and yes its all related to telecom field only.

Regards
GAGAN


----------



## cataliya

Ashes88 said:


> Congratulations Cataliya!!! I'm so happy for you.. .
> 
> Now its our turn :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Ashes,

Definetly your turn..soon we will be on visa lodgement forum


----------



## anur4

Dear guys,
If you could advice with my situation I'd be grateful.

I am hoping to apply (190 category) state sponsorship in - South Australia.
My occupation is "Multimedia Specialist" and I have more than 8 years of experience in the relevant field..

But my problem is....Ive completed my BCS Certificate,Diploma and PGD all 3 levels in IT examinations in year 2010.
And received the certifications as well as the Professional Membership of BCS (MBCS). 

But then I completed my IT project in year 2014 .(There's a 4 years gap)

Since I have to go through ACS assessment, just wondering how would ACS provide marks for my professional experience?

Would they calculate it after gaining BCS PGD examinations in 2010 ? ( fingers crossed, If so I'll get 10 marks later on)
Or else
would they calculate my experience after completing the IT project in 2014 ? 
I really hope not ..Because I won't be able to score marks for experience then.

Please help me guys. Thanks so much! <3


----------



## vinodn007

Anur4..only ACS can say how hey access.its case to case basis.but one basic rule they follow is they consider experience after your last highest qualification.and they generally minus some years of experience based onICT content.do read through their website.you cant predict the outcome and only ACS can finally say what they evaluate your experience as..good luck or take the opinion of an expert


----------



## anur4

vinodn007 said:


> Anur4..only ACS can say how hey access.its case to case basis.but one basic rule they follow is they consider experience after your last highest qualification.and they generally minus some years of experience based onICT content.do read through their website.you cant predict the outcome and only ACS can finally say what they evaluate your experience as..good luck or take the opinion of an expert


Thanks vinodn007. I really hope ACS will count my experience years after IT examinations.. Looking forward for some expert's reply.


----------



## andreyx108b

anur4 said:


> Thanks vinodn007. I really hope ACS will count my experience years after IT examinations.. Looking forward for some expert's reply.




Is experienced in relates field? You have all the evidence? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Does SA issue invites every day or do they save them up and issue them in one go (e.g. once per week)?


----------



## anur4

andreyx108b said:


> Is experienced in relates field? You have all the evidence?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @andreyx Thanks for your reply, Yes I do,I already have the salary slips,job contracts,I can get the service letters from workplace as well.


----------



## ricky7

hi guys , my ANZSCO Code: 411213 so south Australia is accepting ss for this occupation or no if yes what is the criteria and how to do it.please reply if any one know , 
thank you


----------



## vinodn007

ricky7 said:


> hi guys , my ANZSCO Code: 411213 so south Australia is accepting ss for this occupation or no if yes what is the criteria and how to do it.please reply if any one know ,
> thank you


Please visit this website https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/.type your anzco code and it will show you the states that are sponsoring and the eligibility criteria.
Currently NSW,NT,Tasmania and SA-special conditions-check on their state website.
Good luck


----------



## vinodn007

jontymorgan said:


> Does SA issue invites every day or do they save them up and issue them in one go (e.g. once per week)?


not necessary..some received on thursday and some on friday last week..it can be any day after your 7 weeks are over.you can expect around 7th Oct or after that.Good luck.


----------



## zooter80

Can some senior member help me here.

I got ACS evaluation completed for 2 different occupations - ICT Manager and ICT Project Manager - I did this because initially I got only ICT Manager and then realized that ICT Project Manager lets me apply for VIC also.

Now, i've already applied for SA state nomination with ICT Manager role. Should I apply once again with ICT Project Manager. How will the state react in such a scenario? Anybody else been through this before?

I have to create 2 EOIs for SA and apply twice, is it? I'm confused


----------



## vinodn007

zooter80 said:


> Can some senior member help me here.
> 
> I got ACS evaluation completed for 2 different occupations - ICT Manager and ICT Project Manager - I did this because initially I got only ICT Manager and then realized that ICT Project Manager lets me apply for VIC also.
> 
> Now, i've already applied for SA state nomination with ICT Manager role. Should I apply once again with ICT Project Manager. How will the state react in such a scenario? Anybody else been through this before?
> 
> I have to create 2 EOIs for SA and apply twice, is it? I'm confused


1-You will need another EOI for SA if you are applying again while your earlier application is in progress.
2-If you have submitted multiple applications for state nomination, these will be processed in date order. You can contact Immigration SA to withdraw applications you no longer want processed. Please email [email protected] to advise which applications you wish to withdraw. Any application fees paid are not refundable.This is from the website.


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hartiest congratulations Cataliya. You are an inspiration for many of us.
> 
> Wish you all the best for visa application and keep us updated on the progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Sonumonu,
> 
> your wishes means alot to me....wish to hear from your side soon...All the best
Click to expand...

My consultant just updated. My State Nomination approved today. Now waiting for invitation to apply.


----------



## vinodn007

Sonumonu said:


> My consultant just updated. My State Nomination approved today. Now waiting for invitation to apply.


Congratulations..so applications cleared till 4/5 th august.Best wishes to the rest of us who are waiting.


----------



## Sonumonu

vinodn007 said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My consultant just updated. My State Nomination approved today. Now waiting for invitation to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations..so applications cleared till 4/5 th august.Best wishes to the rest of us who are waiting.
Click to expand...

Yes it seems applications till Aug 5 are done. I got invitation to apply today. I applied SS on Aug 1st.


----------



## ibbz87

congratulations to anyone who received SS.
i have a question, did GSM adelaide run background employment checks on you guys?
i am only concerned because my manager who endorsed the enploymemt letter is away on medical leave.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

Sonumonu said:


> My consultant just updated. My State Nomination approved today. Now waiting for invitation to apply.


Hi Sonumonu,

Congrats!!! its so good to see everyone is getting invitation according to their time.
Now its time to celebrate,you have only one more step to go...wish u luck.


----------



## Sonumonu

ibbz87 said:


> congratulations to anyone who received SS.
> i have a question, did GSM adelaide run background employment checks on you guys?
> i am only concerned because my manager who endorsed the enploymemt letter is away on medical leave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


In my case No. They didn't do employment check before state nomination approval.


----------



## abbasahmad

Sonumonu said:


> Yes it seems applications till Aug 5 are done. I got invitation to apply today. I applied SS on Aug 1st.


Congratulation Sonumonu, Good luck for a grant! Could you pls share your occupation?


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My consultant just updated. My State Nomination approved today. Now waiting for invitation to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sonumonu,
> 
> Congrats!!! its so good to see everyone is getting invitation according to their time.
> Now its time to celebrate,you have only one more step to go...wish u luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Cataliya. Do you know if they verify employment history during SS or after Visa is lodged?


----------



## Sonumonu

abbasahmad said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it seems applications till Aug 5 are done. I got invitation to apply today. I applied SS on Aug 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Sonumonu, Good luck for a grant! Could you pls share your occupation?
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot. My occupation is Finance Manager


----------



## jontymorgan

Sonumonu said:


> My consultant just updated. My State Nomination approved today. Now waiting for invitation to apply.


Congratulations! Great to see another Finance Manager being approved! Hoping for a smooth visa application process for you.


----------



## Sonumonu

jontymorgan said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My consultant just updated. My State Nomination approved today. Now waiting for invitation to apply.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Great to see another Finance Manager being approved! Hoping for a smooth visa application process for you.
Click to expand...

Thanks you very much. Any update from your side? Have you applied for visa or waiting for SS?


----------



## amourad

Anyone applied for ICT Project Manager?


----------



## jontymorgan

Sonumonu said:


> Thanks you very much. Any update from your side? Have you applied for visa or waiting for SS?


Waiting for SS. I applied on 17 August so I should hear in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Asimsiddique

Anyone receive invite for system administrator category? I applied on 15th August & already completed six weeks.


----------



## ibbz87

Sonumonu said:


> In my case No. They didn't do employment check before state nomination approval.


i am not claiming any points for expereince however my occupation needed 1 year skilled work exp in past 3 years as basic requirement.
so any verifications should be done before the invite right?
DIBP wont be doing it again in terms of work experience as i am not claiming any points.
correct me if i am wrong plz

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonumonu

ibbz87 said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my case No. They didn't do employment check before state nomination approval.
> 
> 
> 
> i am not claiming any points for expereince however my occupation needed 1 year skilled work exp in past 3 years as basic requirement.
> so any verifications should be done before the invite right?
> DIBP wont be doing it again in terms of work experience as i am not claiming any points.
> correct me if i am wrong plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well. I think the higher chances are always after SS is done and Visa application is submitted if ever verification takes place.


----------



## cataliya

Sonumonu said:


> Thanks a lot Cataliya. Do you know if they verify employment history during SS or after Visa is lodged?


Hi sonumonu,

They haven not done any verification for SA -SS but it depends on DIBP to do verification or not as they can randomly check anyone ....Till now ,I have not lodge my visa as I am confused to lodge it by myself or take any agent on board so lets c what happens next


----------



## rohannanda17

Completed seven weeks today..
I am expecting a reply by either Thursday or Friday,or by the first Friday of October.
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## rohannanda17

ibbz87 said:


> i am not claiming any points for expereince however my occupation needed 1 year skilled work exp in past 3 years as basic requirement.
> so any verifications should be done before the invite right?
> DIBP wont be doing it again in terms of work experience as i am not claiming any points.
> correct me if i am wrong plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Verifications are done during the visa process. Normally, as a rule of thumb the verification is done for the points claimed, but its up to the case officer to conduct any checks on employment.


----------



## cataliya

rohannanda17 said:


> Completed seven weeks today..
> I am expecting a reply by either Thursday or Friday,or by the first Friday of October.
> Keeping my fingers crossed.


I hope you get your ITA on Friday. Dont worry fast result is not important GOOD result is.All the Best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulddam

hello all,
What are my chances for PR and job in SA? Since there is "Special conditions apply" criteria,
Can I apply under High score???=80 points

Occupation code : 149914 (FINANCIAL INSTITUTION BRANCH MANAGERr)

Age : 30 points
Qualification : 15 points
English (PTE) : 20 points 

Experience : 10 points

Total : 75+ 5 (State Nomination) : 80 points


----------



## ajay23888

You will surely get , Apply it now, Dont wait if South Australia is state which you are looking for 



rahulddam said:


> hello all,
> What are my chances for PR and job in SA? Since there is "Special conditions apply" criteria,
> Can I apply under High score???=80 points
> 
> Occupation code : 149914 (FINANCIAL INSTITUTION BRANCH MANAGERr)
> 
> Age : 30 points
> Qualification : 15 points
> English (PTE) : 20 points
> 
> Experience : 10 points
> 
> Total : 75+ 5 (State Nomination) : 80 points


----------



## zooter80

ajay23888 said:


> You will surely get , Apply it now, Dont wait if South Australia is state which you are looking for


agreed, it looks very likely, but there is a wait period of about 7 weeks currently...


----------



## Lexa111

Hello guys!!! 

I have just submitted my EOI for 489 South Australia state sponsorship with 60 points. 261313 is my skills code. What is the current timeline for invitations? It says 7 weeks on website, but can you receive it early? Thank you.


----------



## jontymorgan

Lexa111 said:


> Hello guys!!!
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI for 489 South Australia state sponsorship with 60 points. 261313 is my skills code. What is the current timeline for invitations? It says 7 weeks on website, but can you receive it early? Thank you.


Hi! Does your 60 points include the 10 points for state sponsorship? If it does then you may not have enough points because SA requires 70 points for Software Engineers unless you meet certain other criteria. 

Current processing time seems to be 7-8 weeks. SA processes applications in the order received so unless there has been a significant drop in applications then it is unlikely your application will be processed quicker than this.


----------



## Lexa111

jontymorgan said:


> Hi! Does your 60 points include the 10 points for state sponsorship? If it does then you may not have enough points because SA requires 70 points for Software Engineers unless you meet certain other criteria.
> 
> Current processing time seems to be 7-8 weeks. SA processes applications in the order received so unless there has been a significant drop in applications then it is unlikely your application will be processed quicker than this.



Yes, it does!!! Ohh no, that's very bad jontymorgan. Maybe I should look into it more and see what they are saying. 

I see you have great IELTS score, which center did you give your test?


----------



## jontymorgan

Lexa111 said:


> Yes, it does!!! Ohh no, that's very bad jontymorgan. Maybe I should look into it more and see what they are saying.
> 
> I see you have great IELTS score, which center did you give your test?


I took my IELTS test in Abu Dhabi. However, I am a native English speaker from the UK so the test was not too challenging.


----------



## Lexa111

jontymorgan said:


> I took my IELTS test in Abu Dhabi. However, I am a native English speaker from the UK so the test was not too challenging.


What part of Uk you are from? I went to uni there in Brighton to do my masters and was working for 5 years. I love UK. 

I am confused with this 60 points thing, some are saying 489 is temporary visa so 60 points is good to get invitation.


----------



## vinodn007

Lexa111 said:


> Hello guys!!!
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI for 489 South Australia state sponsorship with 60 points. 261313 is my skills code. What is the current timeline for invitations? It says 7 weeks on website, but can you receive it early? Thank you.


SA requires 70 points including 5 for state nomination and proficient language skills.i t is currently in medium availability.please visit the state website for more eligibility details and other options..


----------



## jontymorgan

Lexa111 said:


> What part of Uk you are from? I went to uni there in Brighton to do my masters and was working for 5 years. I love UK.
> 
> I am confused with this 60 points thing, some are saying 489 is temporary visa so 60 points is good to get invitation.


I am originally from Hertfordshire. 

The DIBP requirement is 60 points for a 489 visa but each state has additional requirements to get sponsorship from them. For your occupation, South Australia requires 70 points to get state nomination. 

Other states only require 60 points but have other restrictions such as a job offer in a regional part of the state or family living in the state.


----------



## Lexa111

jontymorgan said:


> I am originally from Hertfordshire.
> 
> The DIBP requirement is 60 points for a 489 visa but each state has additional requirements to get sponsorship from them. For your occupation, South Australia requires 70 points to get state nomination.
> 
> Other states only require 60 points but have other restrictions such as a job offer in a regional part of the state or family living in the state.


Elizabeth Bennet's place. 

Thank you very much, I understand it now. I thought it was only for PR visas, as 489 is temporary visa. Back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## ibbz87

almost 6 weeks, when i submitted my application, the processing time was 6-7 weeks.
hoping for the best IA

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

ibbz87 said:


> almost 6 weeks, when i submitted my application, the processing time was 6-7 weeks.
> hoping for the best IA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


wish you luck, keep us posted!


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> almost 6 weeks, when i submitted my application, the processing time was 6-7 weeks.
> hoping for the best IA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


The current processing time is 7 weeks and was uodated on 12th sep.we have someone-rohannanda I think who completed 7 weeks last week and waiting for an outcome.i think we have to wait 7 weeks and expect something in the 8 the week.best wishes to all of us who are nearing the 7 weeks completion.


----------



## ibbz87

zooter80 said:


> wish you luck, keep us posted!


thanks sure i will

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> The current processing time is 7 weeks and was uodated on 12th sep.we have someone-rohannanda I think who completed 7 weeks last week and waiting for an outcome.i think we have to wait 7 weeks and expect something in the 8 the week.best wishes to all of us who are nearing the 7 weeks completion.


good luck.
PS: another guy from my occupation got invitation exactly at 7 weeks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

vinodn007 said:


> The current processing time is 7 weeks and was uodated on 12th sep.we have someone-rohannanda I think who completed 7 weeks last week and waiting for an outcome.i think we have to wait 7 weeks and expect something in the 8 the week.best wishes to all of us who are nearing the 7 weeks completion.


I will be at 7 weeks on Wednesday. Hoping to hear in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## vinodn007

jontymorgan said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current processing time is 7 weeks and was uodated on 12th sep.we have someone-rohannanda I think who completed 7 weeks last week and waiting for an outcome.i think we have to wait 7 weeks and expect something in the 8 the week.best wishes to all of us who are nearing the 7 weeks completion.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be at 7 weeks on Wednesday. Hoping to hear in the next 2 weeks!
Click to expand...

I will complete 7 weeks coming Thursday.


----------



## jontymorgan

vinodn007 said:


> I will complete 7 weeks coming Thursday.


A lot of people got a NSW initial state invitation on Friday. It would be nice to get our full DIBP applications in before NSW issues their approvals (which normally takes 2-6 weeks).


----------



## ibbz87

jontymorgan said:


> A lot of people got a NSW initial state invitation on Friday. It would be nice to get our full DIBP applications in before NSW issues their approvals (which normally takes 2-6 weeks).


is invitation and approval two separate things?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people got a NSW initial state invitation on Friday. It would be nice to get our full DIBP applications in before NSW issues their approvals (which normally takes 2-6 weeks).
> 
> 
> 
> is invitation and approval two separate things?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

For nsw you submit eoi and then you get invited.post that you apply with documents to nsw.once your application is approved you receive the dibp invite for visa.


----------



## vinodn007

jontymorgan said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will complete 7 weeks coming Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people got a NSW initial state invitation on Friday. It would be nice to get our full DIBP applications in before NSW issues their approvals (which normally takes 2-6 weeks).
Click to expand...

Thanks lot!I hope we receive our invite next week and file visa asap


----------



## jontymorgan

ibbz87 said:


> is invitation and approval two separate things?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


For NSW, yes. Their invitation is an invite to make an application for state sponsorship. Once that is approved then a full visa application can be made with DIBP. 

For most other states (including SA) the invitation and approval are the same thing.


----------



## amourad

Hi guys, i have a question for those who applied.
Regarding the work experience, i read on SA nomination process:

5.5 If you are offshore and relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the work experience requirement you are only eligible to apply if at least 6 months of this has been achieved in South Australia.

What does that mean? My friend and I are applying together, ACS deducted 4 years from my experience so i only have 1 left, they requested RPL from my friend so im guessing they will deduct 6 years (which will leave her 0 years)
Does this mean we can't apply even if we have the points required?


----------



## zooter80

amourad said:


> Hi guys, i have a question for those who applied.
> Regarding the work experience, i read on SA nomination process:
> 
> 5.5 If you are offshore and relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the work experience requirement you are only eligible to apply if at least 6 months of this has been achieved in South Australia.
> 
> What does that mean? My friend and I are applying together, ACS deducted 4 years from my experience so i only have 1 left, they requested RPL from my friend so im guessing they will deduct 6 years (which will leave her 0 years)
> Does this mean we can't apply even if we have the points required?


Have you worked in Australia for showing work experience for your role? If yes, then this rule applies. What is your code?

I'm in the same boat; in fact i've applied even though my skilled experience in the past 3 years is in Australia and not in South Australia. This rule is a bit ambiguous in the sense it doesn't clearly state whether this is for professions where you need to show 3 years experience.

I've taken the risk and applied because I have no other choice, but I"m hopeful that this is something they can override if needed


----------



## rohannanda17

I got an update.
SA has requested me to provide salary slips for the last 12 months.
I submitted them today.
Lets see what happens. I expect a decision by tuesday..


----------



## zooter80

rohannanda17 said:


> I got an update.
> SA has requested me to provide salary slips for the last 12 months.
> I submitted them today.
> Lets see what happens. I expect a decision by tuesday..


when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## R.T.

rohannanda17 said:


> I got an update.
> SA has requested me to provide salary slips for the last 12 months.
> I submitted them today.
> Lets see what happens. I expect a decision by tuesday..




Do they need this in addition to salary certificate or you did not submit anything related to your salary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amourad

zooter80 said:


> Have you worked in Australia for showing work experience for your role? If yes, then this rule applies. What is your code?
> 
> I'm in the same boat; in fact i've applied even though my skilled experience in the past 3 years is in Australia and not in South Australia. This rule is a bit ambiguous in the sense it doesn't clearly state whether this is for professions where you need to show 3 years experience.
> 
> I've taken the risk and applied because I have no other choice, but I"m hopeful that this is something they can override if needed


No, i've never been to Australia, I want to apply for 190 visa under 135112 ICT Project Management. 

The requirements are not clear to me. If I don't have any Australian experience I can't apply? I find it weird compared to other States' requirements


----------



## zooter80

amourad said:


> No, i've never been to Australia, I want to apply for 190 visa under 135112 ICT Project Management.
> 
> The requirements are not clear to me. If I don't have any Australian experience I can't apply? I find it weird compared to other States' requirements


if you don't have Australian experience, then that rule doesn't apply to you


----------



## rohannanda17

9th august


----------



## zooter80

rohannanda17 said:


> 9th august


so slightly delayed. 8 weeks is over now...


----------



## rohannanda17

Hi R.T
I submitted all the docs. Since my skill assessment was done in july 15, i had sent the docs till then.
Perhaps they wanted to see the latest salary slips in order to determine if i was still working.


----------



## amourad

zooter80 said:


> if you don't have Australian experience, then that rule doesn't apply to you


But I can still apply for state nomination?


----------



## zooter80

amourad said:


> But I can still apply for state nomination?


yes you can if you meet 70 points


----------



## rohannanda17

Yes zooter,
But since i completed my 7 weeks last tuesday and on friday they have asked for new evidence, it seems only after seven completed weeks they respond and that too on the friday.


----------



## rohannanda17

Sonumonu also got a mail from them on friday asking for salary slips and on tuesday he got the invitation.


----------



## ibbz87

rohannanda17 said:


> Yes zooter,
> But since i completed my 7 weeks last tuesday and on friday they have asked for new evidence, it seems only after seven completed weeks they respond and that too on the friday.


are you claiming points for employment? i do not have all the payslips of my one year skilled work exp but i do have couple of them. the salary is mentioned on the experience letter though. very concerned now...
ps: i have not claimed any points for work

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rohannanda17

Yes i am claiming points for work. Doesnt matter if you have all of them coz ur not claiming points for work, but save the latest ones atleast, coz they may ask for it.


----------



## rohannanda17

Doesnt matter if you dont have all of them....


----------



## Sonumonu

rohannanda17 said:


> Sonumonu also got a mail from them on friday asking for salary slips and on tuesday he got the invitation.


No. They didn't ask me for pay slips. Only online access to PTE score card which I provided on on Friday the same day. I then got invitation on Tuesday.


----------



## rohannanda17

Sonumonu said:


> No. They didn't ask me for pay slips. Only online access to PTE score card which I provided on on Friday the same day. I then got invitation on Tuesday.


Oh yes, thanks for corecting me. Must have been someone else then.


----------



## Sonumonu

rohannanda17 said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. They didn't ask me for pay slips. Only online access to PTE score card which I provided on on Friday the same day. I then got invitation on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, thanks for corecting me. Must have been someone else then.
Click to expand...

BTW, do you think that CO can do employment check at the time of visa processing even though pay slips checked earlier before SS?


----------



## zooter80

Sonumonu said:


> BTW, do you think that CO can do employment check at the time of visa processing even though pay slips checked earlier before SS?


CO is assigned by DIBP and independent of SS.

So, DIBP can make independent checks, but I do believe they share the details of the candidate to avoid double-work. But randomly, they may still have to check to ensure fraud prevention

Anyhows, if you've provided the salary slips and worried about checks, probably you're having issues around them calling your company and checking etc? Better not to worry till you come to that bridge


----------



## deepak251513

vinodn007 said:


> The current processing time is 7 weeks and was uodated on 12th sep.we have someone-rohannanda I think who completed 7 weeks last week and waiting for an outcome.i think we have to wait 7 weeks and expect something in the 8 the week.best wishes to all of us who are nearing the 7 weeks completion.


*there are also people who got invite within a month... so there's no timeline compulsion of 7 weeks.!! *


----------



## vinodn007

deepakvekaria said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The current processing time is 7 weeks and was uodated on 12th sep.we have someone-rohannanda I think who completed 7 weeks last week and waiting for an outcome.i think we have to wait 7 weeks and expect something in the 8 the week.best wishes to all of us who are nearing the 7 weeks completion.
> 
> 
> 
> *there are also people who got invite within a month... so there's no timeline compulsion of 7 weeks.!! *
Click to expand...

Not true..since people you got in one month the processing time was 1 month/4 weeks.then it was updated as 6-7 weeks and then again updated to 7 weeks.so the processing time does get changed by SA depending on the application backlog.


----------



## zooter80

vinodn007 said:


> Not true..since people you got in one month the processing time was 1 month/4 weeks.then it was updated as 6-7 weeks and then again updated to 7 weeks.so the processing time does get changed by SA depending on the application backlog.


correct. When I applied it showed timeline as 12 weeks and now subsequently has reduced to 7 weeks


----------



## rohannanda17

Hello everyone, 
The latest update in my case is that SA has asked for evidence of employment too. The reason as per my consultant is that they want to check if i am still working, as all my submitted salary slips and reference letters were till july 2015. So this gap of almost 15 months has prompted them to recheck my credentials. Submitted the salary slips yesterday now hopefully will submit the latest letter of my employment. 
Hopefully by Friday or by next monday i hear positive news.


----------



## rahulddam

ajay23888 said:


> You will surely get , Apply it now, Dont wait if South Australia is state which you are looking for


hi, what if i get <80 points.

how do we come to know abt our points?


----------



## rohannanda17

rahulddam said:


> hi, what if i get <80 points.
> 
> how do we come to know abt our points?


You can check on the DIBP website. They have a description.
For SA nomination one needs 80 points including 5 points from state nomination.


----------



## cataliya

rohannanda17 said:


> Hello everyone,
> The latest update in my case is that SA has asked for evidence of employment too. The reason as per my consultant is that they want to check if i am still working, as all my submitted salary slips and reference letters were till july 2015. So this gap of almost 15 months has prompted them to recheck my credentials. Submitted the salary slips yesterday now hopefully will submit the latest letter of my employment.
> Hopefully by Friday or by next monday i hear positive news.


HI ROHAN,

from vetassess approval till the submission of application for SA,its been 1 year for me,so I submitted renewed contract,current salary bank statement and current date statutory statement.I think your agent should have tell u that.
Anyways,I hope that you will get it soon...All the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinodn007

rohannanda17 said:


> Hello everyone,
> The latest update in my case is that SA has asked for evidence of employment too. The reason as per my consultant is that they want to check if i am still working, as all my submitted salary slips and reference letters were till july 2015. So this gap of almost 15 months has prompted them to recheck my credentials. Submitted the salary slips yesterday now hopefully will submit the latest letter of my employment.
> Hopefully by Friday or by next monday i hear positive news.


any good news from SA for you?


----------



## rohannanda17

cataliya said:


> HI ROHAN,
> 
> from vetassess approval till the submission of application for SA,its been 1 year for me,so I submitted renewed contract,current salary bank statement and current date statutory statement.I think your agent should have tell u that.
> Anyways,I hope that you will get it soon...All the best:fingerscrossed:


Hi Cataliya,
I wish my agent was as smart and i would have got the invitation by now.
Anyhow, i submitted the latest bank statement, salary slips and the employment letter today. So hopefully by Monday or Tuesday i will hear from them.


----------



## rohannanda17

vinodn007 said:


> any good news from SA for you?


Not yet Vinod.
Submitted everything they requested today. 
Lets see what happens now..:clock:


----------



## cataliya

rohannanda17 said:


> Hi Cataliya,
> I wish my agent was as smart and i would have got the invitation by now.
> Anyhow, i submitted the latest bank statement, salary slips and the employment letter today. So hopefully by Monday or Tuesday i will hear from them.


hay rohan,

these agents are like this,rarely you will find any agent who will be proactive otherwise they think that if any query will come then we will see...we need to be proactive with them.
Dont worry,you will get it soon as I dont think anything is left to ask now. you just keep preperaing your documents,PCC and all to save some time for lodgement..
best of luck


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> rohannanda17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cataliya,
> I wish my agent was as smart and i would have got the invitation by now.
> Anyhow, i submitted the latest bank statement, salary slips and the employment letter today. So hopefully by Monday or Tuesday i will hear from them.
> 
> 
> 
> hay rohan,
> 
> these agents are like this,rarely you will find any agent who will be proactive otherwise they think that if any query will come then we will see...we need to be proactive with them.
> Dont worry,you will get it soon as I dont think anything is left to ask now. you just keep preperaing your documents,PCC and all to save some time for lodgement..
> best of luck
Click to expand...

Hi Cataliya. 

Have you lodged Visa application?


----------



## rohannanda17

Hi everyone,
I have got my invitation. Seems like they were just waiting for those documents.
Thank u everyone for the wishes.
And as for the others who are waiting, I wish you all get it as soon as possible.
Regards.


----------



## vinodn007

rohannanda17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have got my invitation. Seems like they were just waiting for those documents.
> Thank u everyone for the wishes.
> And as for the others who are waiting, I wish you all get it as soon as possible.
> Regards.


Congratulations!i completed my7 weeks today so hope to hear something soon.and good luck to the rest.


----------



## rohannanda17

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations!i completed my7 weeks today so hope to hear something soon.and good luck to the rest.


You will definitely hear from them by tomo or by Monday.
Good luck.


----------



## Shefalik

Congratulations and all the best for the Visa...
I also completed 7 weeks yesterday , hopefully will get the invite soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinodn007

Shefalik said:


> Congratulations and all the best for the Visa...
> I also completed 7 weeks yesterday , hopefully will get the invite soon :fingerscrossed:


Good luck to you and lets keep each other updated of the progress and outcome.


----------



## jontymorgan

rohannanda17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have got my invitation. Seems like they were just waiting for those documents.
> Thank u everyone for the wishes.
> And as for the others who are waiting, I wish you all get it as soon as possible.
> Regards.


Congrats! I'm glad they issued the invitation so quickly after you sent the extra documents.

I am at 7 weeks so hoping to hear in the next week!


----------



## amourad

vinodn007 said:


> Good luck to you and lets keep each other updated of the progress and outcome.


Hello,

I noticed you're applying for ICT PM, could you please let me know how it goes? I'm still waiting to apply as well, i just need to pass the PTE with a high score to get my 70 points.


----------



## vinodn007

amourad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I noticed you're applying for ICT PM, could you please let me know how it goes? I'm still waiting to apply as well, i just need to pass the PTE with a high score to get my 70 points.


Let me know what specific questions you have and i will be happy to answer.VIc and SA have this occupation listed.SA needs 70 points including 5 SS points and proficient language score or proficeient plus overall.vic needs only 60 and 7 in language and 3 years work experience.Have you cleared your ACS assessment?
Once you have your language score and ACS +ve.Create and EOI for the state you are going to apply.Then apply on their website along with documents they mentioned and then wait for an outcome.SA processing time is 7 weeks and VIC is 12 weeks.


----------



## amourad

vinodn007 said:


> Let me know what specific questions you have and i will be happy to answer.VIc and SA have this occupation listed.SA needs 70 points including 5 SS points and proficient language score or proficeient plus overall.vic needs only 60 and 7 in language and 3 years work experience.Have you cleared your ACS assessment?
> Once you have your language score and ACS +ve.Create and EOI for the state you are going to apply.Then apply on their website along with documents they mentioned and then wait for an outcome.SA processing time is 7 weeks and VIC is 12 weeks.


Thanks for the reply! I wanted to apply for Vic but I can't anymore since ACS deducted 4 years out of my 5 years, so i only have 1 year left 
My only option now is SA that's why i need to get a great score in PTE so i can have 70 points. I passed the toefl ibt, i got proficient and superior scores but 1 band with competent so i'm thinking to try the PTE.


----------



## vinodn007

amourad said:


> Thanks for the reply! I wanted to apply for Vic but I can't anymore since ACS deducted 4 years out of my 5 years, so i only have 1 year left
> My only option now is SA that's why i need to get a great score in PTE so i can have 70 points. I passed the toefl ibt, i got proficient and superior scores but 1 band with competent so i'm thinking to try the PTE.


My suggestion is you apply for VIc and clearly mention that your ACS experience is 1 years and overal is 5 years.VIC has considered overall experience also.I vivdly remember reading it in the forum.since no money is needed to apply for the sponsorship.else write an email to them and mention your work ex situation with your resume and ask if you are eligible to apply.no harm trying right.unless you think you will get PTE results very soon.remeber the 70 points includes 5 SS points and also if you have proficient plus overall score then also language requirement is met for SA.


----------



## Shefalik

Hi Everyone ,

Just got my Invite .....7 weeks ..All the best to all those who are waiting .


----------



## ibbz87

Shefalik said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Just got my Invite .....7 weeks ..All the best to all those who are waiting .


congrats shefalik.
have you got it exactly after 7 weeks ?
or end if the 8th week?
i am into my seventh week now

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shefalik

ibbz87 said:


> congrats shefalik.
> have you got it exactly after 7 weeks ?
> or end if the 8th week?
> i am into my seventh week now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


end of 7th week


----------



## amourad

vinodn007 said:


> My suggestion is you apply for VIc and clearly mention that your ACS experience is 1 years and overal is 5 years.VIC has considered overall experience also.I vivdly remember reading it in the forum.since no money is needed to apply for the sponsorship.else write an email to them and mention your work ex situation with your resume and ask if you are eligible to apply.no harm trying right.unless you think you will get PTE results very soon.remeber the 70 points includes 5 SS points and also if you have proficient plus overall score then also language requirement is met for SA.


Thank you for your suggestion! maybe it's worth the shot. I asked them by mail if they will consider my 1 year or 3 years as i also read in the forum that they take the actual years but they said only date provided by ACS is now considered. But as you mentioned i have nothing to lose anyway!


----------



## vinodn007

Shefalik said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Just got my Invite .....7 weeks ..All the best to all those who are waiting .


congratulations.what time did you get it.I am just curious.


----------



## Shefalik

vinodn007 said:


> congratulations.what time did you get it.I am just curious.


Got my invite at 1:34 pm (India Time )


----------



## vinodn007

Shefalik said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations.what time did you get it.I am just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Got my invite at 1:34 pm (India Time )
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing.surprised they emailed so late.it would have been 7pm when they invited.i hope I get some good news tomorrow along with rest who completed 7weeks.


----------



## rohannanda17

Shefalik said:


> Congratulations and all the best for the Visa...
> I also completed 7 weeks yesterday , hopefully will get the invite soon


Thank you and congrats to you too..


----------



## rohannanda17

jontymorgan said:


> rohannanda17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I have got my invitation. Seems like they were just waiting for those documents.
> Thank u everyone for the wishes.
> And as for the others who are waiting, I wish you all get it as soon as possible.
> Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'm glad they issued the invitation so quickly after you sent the extra documents.
> 
> I am at 7 weeks so hoping to hear in the next week!
Click to expand...

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## rahulddam

thanks, 
i am working as bank branch manager.
dont know how are the job prospects for my profile in SA?


rohannanda17 said:


> You can check on the DIBP website. They have a description.
> For SA nomination one needs 80 points including 5 points from state nomination.


----------



## vinodn007

Shefalik said:


> I have a question...do u get the invite from skillselect first or a decision from SA and then the invite


Hi ..now that you have got the invite can you please share answer to above.if you got invite from skillselect first or email from SA...thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

I received my invite early this morning after 7 weeks + 2 days!

Best wishes to everyone else who has applied.


----------



## Shefalik

vinodn007 said:


> Shefalik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations.what time did you get it.I am just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Got my invite at 1:34 pm (India Time )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing.surprised they emailed so late.it would have been 7pm when they invited.i hope I get some good news tomorrow along with rest who completed 7weeks.
Click to expand...


All the bst and i m sure you will get the good news today


----------



## Shefalik

vinodn007 said:


> Shefalik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question...do u get the invite from skillselect first or a decision from SA and then the invite
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ..now that you have got the invite can you please share answer to above.if you got invite from skillselect first or email from SA...thanks
Click to expand...

You get a mail from Skillselect first stating you have received an invitation then a mail from SA stating application status has changed


----------



## Shefalik

jontymorgan said:


> I received my invite early this morning after 7 weeks + 2 days!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone else who has applied.


Congratulations Jonty and all the best for the Visa


----------



## vinodn007

jontymorgan said:


> I received my invite early this morning after 7 weeks + 2 days!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone else who has applied.


Congratulations..good luck with visa.


----------



## rohannanda17

jontymorgan said:


> I received my invite early this morning after 7 weeks + 2 days!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone else who has applied.


Congrats. Good to see everyone getting invitations in time.


----------



## rohannanda17

rahulddam said:


> thanks,
> i am working as bank branch manager.
> dont know how are the job prospects for my profile in SA?


If i am right, you fall under the category Financial Institution Branch Manager (149914).
For SA its under special conditions apply. I cant really comment on the job prospects, although you can check if jobs are advertised in your field in SA.


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi Guys,

I Lodged my Visa on 30th Sept'2016. Please everyone update here if any one receive Any Update on CO allocation or any update. As it will be little helpful in predicting the timelines of others.


Best of Luck to all!!!!!

SA Invite - 22th Sept'16
SA Lodged - 30th Sept'16
Occupation Code - Telecom N/W Engineer(263312)

Regards
GAGAN


----------



## Bullet2424

GAGZZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I Lodged my Visa on 30th Sept'2016. Please everyone update here if any one receive Any Update on CO allocation or any update. As it will be little helpful in predicting the timelines of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck to all!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SA Invite - 22th Sept'16
> 
> SA Lodged - 30th Sept'16
> 
> Occupation Code - Telecom N/W Engineer(263312)
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> GAGAN




I've lodged mine on 14th Sep. CO contacted on 22nd for medicals. Medicals done on 28th Sep and health clearance on 4th Oct. 

Informed CO via email and also clicked on info provided button. 

Fingers crossed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAGZZ

Bullet2424 said:


> I've lodged mine on 14th Sep. CO contacted on 22nd for medicals. Medicals done on 28th Sep and health clearance on 4th Oct.
> 
> Informed CO via email and also clicked on info provided button.
> 
> Fingers crossed...
> 
> Hi bullet2424,
> 
> 
> So your CO contacted you within 8 days of lodging visa ? Right? Thats sounds gr8!!!
> 
> Anywaz thanks for the update.!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Gagan


----------



## Sonumonu

If you have 190 PR visa for south australia, is it legally allowed to travel to other states for vacations or tourism purposes?


----------



## vinodn007

Sonumonu said:


> If you have 190 PR visa for south australia, is it legally allowed to travel to other states for vacations or tourism purposes?


Yes you are free to travel within as well as outside Australia.after 5 years if you travel outside Australia you will need a RRV-return resident visa to make an entry to australia.or you will need to be a citizen to enter.


----------



## Lexa111

jontymorgan said:


> I received my invite early this morning after 7 weeks + 2 days!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone else who has applied.



Congratulations! Good luck with your visa process.


----------



## Lexa111

Hello everyone,

I would like your opinion on this subject. So I was thinking of applying for 489 visa for SA with 60 points but as they want 70 points. I wonder if I wait for new quotas to publish and then apply with 60 points. What are the chances of them going back to 60 points?


----------



## vinodn007

Lexa111 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like your opinion on this subject. So I was thinking of applying for 489 visa for SA with 60 points but as they want 70 points. I wonder if I wait for new quotas to publish and then apply with 60 points. What are the chances of them going back to 60 points?


Unfortunately no one can answer this except for speculation.you should try to increase your points maybe via language score incase you are now at 10points.no one can give any prediction of future chances and quota.


----------



## cataliya

Sonumonu said:


> Hi Cataliya.
> 
> Have you lodged Visa application?


Hi sonumono,

Sorry saw your msg now...Yes i lodged the visa this friday finally..was confused between agent and myself...eventually agent is taking care of it. medicals ,form 80 and form 1221,will be submitting this week..
Scared now...plz pray:amen:


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> Hi sonumono,
> 
> Sorry saw your msg now...Yes i lodged the visa this friday finally..was confused between agent and myself...eventually agent is taking care of it. medicals ,form 80 and form 1221,will be submitting this week..
> Scared now...plz pray:amen:


Hi Cataliya,

Loads of positive vibes for you. definitely you will get your visa soon.

my agent will lodge my visa application early next week. do you think it is ok to have no job at the time of applying visa? I have 19 years of experience till May 12, 2016 without any gap.

Thanks


----------



## Sonumonu

thanks a lot


----------



## Lexa111

vinodn007 said:


> Unfortunately no one can answer this except for speculation.you should try to increase your points maybe via language score incase you are now at 10points.no one can give any prediction of future chances and quota.


Thank you very much Vinod for your answer. I was just trying to see if anyone waited like that. Thank you, I will have to try to figure out how to deal with this.


----------



## vinodn007

Lexa111 said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no one can answer this except for speculation.you should try to increase your points maybe via language score incase you are now at 10points.no one can give any prediction of future chances and quota.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Vinod for your answer. I was just trying to see if anyone waited like that. Thank you, I will have to try to figure out how to deal with this.
Click to expand...

Would you like to share what anzco code you are assessed as.what is your work exp and age and language score.that way the forum can help if all details are available.


----------



## Ibsyed

Hi everyone..
I'm new to this forum..I have applied for 489 south australia chain migration on 27th september as my brother lives in adelaide for more than 1 year. My concern is do they ask me for financial decleration?
Occupation : 263111 (computer network professional ) 
EOI : 27th September 
Points: 60+10


----------



## cataliya

Sonumonu said:


> Hi Cataliya,
> 
> Loads of positive vibes for you. definitely you will get your visa soon.
> 
> my agent will lodge my visa application early next week. do you think it is ok to have no job at the time of applying visa? I have 19 years of experience till May 12, 2016 without any gap.
> 
> Thanks


Hi sonumonu,

Thanku for the wishes...really need them .
Well see,if you have claimed points for your current job and then you left your job and now you are applying visa,I think its quite risky. as there should be status quo.
but if you claimed the points till your last job and showed that job as your previous job then may be its fine otherwise it can be a issue..
better to ask your agent..what is his stand....
but having said that If God wills then things will become easy for you by themselves..so stay positive and All the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinodn007

7 weeks completed last Thursday.waiting for the outcome..anybody who applied on 18th August and got the nomination pls share .


----------



## Sonumonu

cataliya said:


> Sonumonu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cataliya,
> 
> Loads of positive vibes for you. definitely you will get your visa soon.
> 
> my agent will lodge my visa application early next week. do you think it is ok to have no job at the time of applying visa? I have 19 years of experience till May 12, 2016 without any gap.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sonumonu,
> 
> Thanku for the wishes...really need them .
> Well see,if you have claimed points for your current job and then you left your job and now you are applying visa,I think its quite risky. as there should be status quo.
> but if you claimed the points till your last job and showed that job as your previous job then may be its fine otherwise it can be a issue..
> better to ask your agent..what is his stand....
> but having said that If God wills then things will become easy for you by themselves..so stay positive and All the best
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot. I have claimed points only for previous job and in EOI mentioned the date when previous job ended.


----------



## cataliya

Sonumonu said:


> Thanks a lot. I have claimed points only for previous job and in EOI mentioned the date when previous job ended.


Hi,

In that case you are safe...dont worry just be positive and believe in Allah...all will be good.


----------



## vinodn007

Anyone received invite today.please update.


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi guys,

This is to update you that yesterday my CO contacted my agent for my medicals , PCC and work reference letters for both companies current and previous one.

I got my + assesment from EA on 20th march'16. At that time , i didnt completed my 3 years of work experience. So just went for cdr assesment and got positive result.

I completed my 3 years of work this 1st aug'16 and 2nd aug i filed my nomination for sa.

Ist company - 01st aug'13- 11aug'15
2 company - 12th aug'15 to 11 mar'16
3 rd company( rejoined 1st company) - 14th mar'16 to till date

Claimed 5 points for 3 years of work exp
Total -60

Guys little worried ? Will co consider my full experience or deduct? Any inputs or comments will be highly appreciated.

SA Invite - 22th Sept'16
SA Lodged - 30th Sept'16
Occupation Code - Telecom N/W Engineer(263312


----------



## zooter80

GAGZZ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is to update you that yesterday my CO contacted my agent for my medicals , PCC and work reference letters for both companies current and previous one.
> 
> I got my + assesment from EA on 20th march'16. At that time , i didnt completed my 3 years of work experience. So just went for cdr assesment and got positive result.
> 
> I completed my 3 years of work this 1st aug'16 and 2nd aug i filed my nomination for sa.
> 
> Ist company - 01st aug'13- 11aug'15
> 2 company - 12th aug'15 to 11 mar'16
> 3 rd company( rejoined 1st company) - 14th mar'16 to till date
> 
> Claimed 5 points for 3 years of work exp
> Total -60
> 
> Guys little worried ? Will co consider my full experience or deduct? Any inputs or comments will be highly appreciated.
> 
> SA Invite - 22th Sept'16
> SA Lodged - 30th Sept'16
> Occupation Code - Telecom N/W Engineer(263312


What is CDR assessment? Is there any deductions from them in terms of work experience? If not, you have nothing worry about


----------



## GAGZZ

zooter80 said:


> What is CDR assessment? Is there any deductions from them in terms of work experience? If not, you have nothing worry about


Hi zooter,

I went for only education assesment based on my 3 projects which i made based on my work experience.. at that time ie january'16 i dint completed my 3 years of work experience , so opted for only education assesment but not work assesment.

Three years of work exp completed in aug'16.

So i filed straight away with SA nomination and got invitation and applied for visa

I dint went for relavant skilled employment from EA in aug'16 again.

Any inputs????


----------



## zooter80

GAGZZ said:


> Hi zooter,
> 
> I went for only education assesment based on my 3 projects which i made based on my work experience.. at that time ie january'16 i dint completed my 3 years of work experience , so opted for only education assesment but not work assesment.
> 
> Three years of work exp completed in aug'16.
> 
> So i filed straight away with SA nomination and got invitation and applied for visa
> 
> I dint went for relavant skilled employment from EA in aug'16 again.
> 
> Any inputs????


are you not supposed to backup the 3 years work experience with proof from EA?


----------



## GAGZZ

zooter80 said:


> are you not supposed to backup the 3 years work experience with proof from EA?


Hi buddy,

My agent told that will straight away for filing visa.

Any way ahead ir suggestions.?

Regards
Gagan


----------



## zooter80

GAGZZ said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> My agent told that will straight away for filing visa.
> 
> Any way ahead ir suggestions.?
> 
> Regards
> Gagan


I'm pretty sure you need to get skill Assessment for any occupation where you're claiming points. Otherwise why would you have these various assessing authorities?

Check out here - https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment

If you're not claiming points for employment, then no need for assessment, otherwise I'm 100% sure you need an assessment.

If you don't mind, can you name your agent so that we're also aware and please I request other seniors to chime in and correct me if i'm wrong!!


----------



## vinodn007

zooter80 said:


> GAGZZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi buddy,
> 
> My agent told that will straight away for filing visa.
> 
> Any way ahead ir suggestions.?
> 
> Regards
> Gagan
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you need to get skill Assessment for any occupation where you're claiming points. Otherwise why would you have these various assessing authorities?
> 
> Check out here - https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment
> 
> If you're not claiming points for employment, then no need for assessment, otherwise I'm 100% sure you need an assessment.
> 
> If you don't mind, can you name your agent so that we're also aware and please I request other seniors to chime in and correct me if i'm wrong!!
Click to expand...

You are right that we needs skills assessed if we claim points for experience.i am wondering how SA considered experience without the skills assessment report.or did they go ahead based on the employment letters.


----------



## rohannanda17

GAGZZ said:


> zooter80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you not supposed to backup the 3 years work experience with proof from EA?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi buddy,
> 
> My agent told that will straight away for filing visa.
> 
> Any way ahead ir suggestions.?
> 
> Regards
> Gagan
Click to expand...

Hi Gagan,
Without the assessment of your work, if at all you file for visa, and if you are claiming points for it, it s a case of straight forward refusal.
You stand to loose your visa fees and apart from that being unable to provide proof of your claims could result in a penalty.
I wish i am wrong but i am sure this is the fact.


----------



## ibbz87

zooter80 said:


> I'm pretty sure you need to get skill Assessment for any occupation where you're claiming points. Otherwise why would you have these various assessing authorities?
> 
> Check out here - https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment
> 
> If you're not claiming points for employment, then no need for assessment, otherwise I'm 100% sure you need an assessment.
> 
> If you don't mind, can you name your agent so that we're also aware and please I request other seniors to chime in and correct me if i'm wrong!!


for engineers australia, employment verification is not must i think

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

guys its been 6 weeks and 5 days passed and as per the trend few people received the invitation within this time frame.
any idea when would i be getting a decision?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> guys its been 6 weeks and 5 days passed and as per the trend few people received the invitation within this time frame.
> any idea when would i be getting a decision?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


For me it's been 7 weeks and 5 days.i will complete 8 weeks this Thursday.


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi All, it's good to see so many people connected and talking to each other. I was in the same boat a few years back and had made many friends right here, who are still there with me even after 2 years. 
I have done my initial entry and yet to do the final move, may be will be joining some of you during your travel. 
Congratulations to all who have got their approvals recently and best wishes to those who are waiting for their approval mails.


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> For me it's been 7 weeks and 5 days.i will complete 8 weeks this Thursday.


wow
i have not even claimed any work exp points.
my points are straightforward and yet i think its gonna go above 7 weeks for me too

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

last couple of invitations were at exact 7 weeks and a couple 2 days to seven weeks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> last couple of invitations were at exact 7 weeks and a couple 2 days to seven weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


You are right.hence I was expecting something yesterday or today but didn't happen.waiting is the only option.i think they will update the processing time to 8 weeks now.they have been gradually increasing it since I applied.it was 6-7 weeks then became 7 and now I am close to 8 weeks.


----------



## zooter80

ibbz87 said:


> for engineers australia, employment verification is not must i think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Link please where it says so like this?

Sorry to steer the conversation back here, but I think we need to help this person who's wondering if the points are valid or not


----------



## ibbz87

zooter80 said:


> Link please where it says so like this?
> 
> Sorry to steer the conversation back here, but I think we need to help this person who's wondering if the points are valid or not


https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment

it says that it is optional.









Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

GAGZZ said:


> zooter80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you not supposed to backup the 3 years work experience with proof from EA?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi buddy,
> 
> My agent told that will straight away for filing visa.
> 
> Any way ahead ir suggestions.?
> 
> Regards
> Gagan
Click to expand...

4. Relevant Skilled Employment Engineers Australia has been authorised by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection to provide an opinion about an applicant?s skilled employment claims as part of the skills assessment. However, the decision to award points for skilled employment remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection case officer, who may also need to review claims of relevant employment gained subsequent to the formal assessment. In determining whether an applicant?s skilled employment is closely related to their nominated occupation, the assessment by Engineers Australia will take into consideration the occupations within one unit group classified under the ANZSCO Classification of Occupations. Be aware that only work experience gained after completion of the qualification supporting your nominated occupation will be recognised. Work experience gained prior to or during your studies will not be assessed as relevant.


----------



## Ibsyed

ibbz87 said:


> guys its been 6 weeks and 5 days passed and as per the trend few people received the invitation within this time frame.
> any idea when would i be getting a decision?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi ibzz,
What's your occupation? 
With how many points u lodged the EOI?


----------



## rohannanda17

ibbz87 said:


> zooter80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please where it says so like this?
> 
> Sorry to steer the conversation back here, but I think we need to help this person who's wondering if the points are valid or not
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment
> 
> it says that it is optional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

By optional, they mean if anyone wants to claim points for work, they can utilize the services of EA.


----------



## tuyen.tran

I am interested in SS for code 231212 ... still English Skills still stuck


----------



## ibbz87

rohannanda17 said:


> By optional, they mean if anyone wants to claim points for work, they can utilize the services of EA.


please have a look at engineers australia processing times thread, you will see plenty of live examples there of people who never applied for employment verification and yet claimed point point from dibp.
EA is totally different than what ACS is


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Ibsyed said:


> Hi ibzz,
> What's your occupation?
> With how many points u lodged the EOI?


hi
Telecommunication N/W Engr.
i submitted my EOI with 55 points excluding SS.
waiting for the outcome otherwise will attempt PTE for 20 points inshAllah

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

update:
just called GSM adelaide to enquire about nomination.
the person on phone was really helpful.
He told me that it is only allocated to a person to review today ( and the person is himself ). He will take couple of days and then it moves to another review by another person and then the outcome. He stated i would be getting the decision within next week.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibsyed

Inshallah mere bhai..u'l get the invitation soon..


----------



## Ibsyed

ibbz87 said:


> update:
> just called GSM adelaide to enquire about nomination.
> the person on phone was really helpful.
> He told me that it is only allocated to a person to review today ( and the person is himself ). He will take couple of days and then it moves to another review by another person and then the outcome. He stated i would be getting the decision within next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Inshallah mere bhai..u'l get the invitation soon..


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> update:
> just called GSM adelaide to enquire about nomination.
> the person on phone was really helpful.
> He told me that it is only allocated to a person to review today ( and the person is himself ). He will take couple of days and then it moves to another review by another person and then the outcome. He stated i would be getting the decision within next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Good luck for your nomination..keep us posted


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> Good luck for your nomination..keep us posted


inshAllah i'll
my only concern is the 1 year experience as networks operations manager and hopefully they will count it towards skilled work. i dont have the payslips in possession and only the reference letter from the director mentioning duties working hours and pay etc.
PS: not claiming any points for experience though

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck for your nomination..keep us posted
> 
> 
> 
> inshAllah i'll
> my only concern is the 1 year experience as networks operations manager and hopefully they will count it towards skilled work. i dont have the payslips in possession and only the reference letter from the director mentioning duties working hours and pay etc.
> PS: not claiming any points for experience though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Keeping praying and think positive.best wishes.dont worry now.you are very close to your nomination.


----------



## vinodn007

Finally after eagerly waiting for 8 weeks I m happy to share that with the blessing of God and best wishes from you all I have received the nomination today morning .I received the skillselect email as well as email from SA.thank you for sharing your status and encouraging me.i need your good wishes now for the visa process.good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## vinodn007

My detail ICT project manager 135112/application SA 18th August SA approval 13 the October.


----------



## ajay23888

You got mail first or status change in the south Australian site ? and at what time you got mail ?




vinodn007 said:


> My detail ICT project manager 135112/application SA 18th August SA approval 13 the October.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

vinodn007 said:


> My detail ICT project manager 135112/application SA 18th August SA approval 13 the October.


Congratulations....please update your timeline in your signature as that mignt be helpful to all...thanks & all the best for last step...


----------



## rohannanda17

vinodn007 said:


> Finally after eagerly waiting for 8 weeks I m happy to share that with the blessing of God and best wishes from you all I have received the nomination today morning .I received the skillselect email as well as email from SA.thank you for sharing your status and encouraging me.i need your good wishes now for the visa process.good luck to everyone waiting.


Congrats. Good to see it was worth the wait.


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> My detail ICT project manager 135112/application SA 18th August SA approval 13 the October.


congrats mate 
hope to join the invitation club soon inshAllah.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Thanks everyone for you wishes.


----------



## vinodn007

ajay23888 said:


> You got mail first or status change in the south Australian site ? and at what time you got mail ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My detail ICT project manager 135112/application SA 18th August SA approval 13 the October.
Click to expand...

I got skillselect email first 3:58 am ist and then at 4:05 am ist got the email from SA.


----------



## vinodn007

DeepaliVohra said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My detail ICT project manager 135112/application SA 18th August SA approval 13 the October.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations....please update your timeline in your signature as that mignt be helpful to all...thanks & all the best for last step...
Click to expand...

Thanks and I will update my signature soon.


----------



## vinodn007

rohannanda17 said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after eagerly waiting for 8 weeks I m happy to share that with the blessing of God and best wishes from you all I have received the nomination today morning .I received the skillselect email as well as email from SA.thank you for sharing your status and encouraging me.i need your good wishes now for the visa process.good luck to everyone waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Good to see it was worth the wait.
Click to expand...

Thanks Rohan.


----------



## amourad

vinodn007 said:


> Finally after eagerly waiting for 8 weeks I m happy to share that with the blessing of God and best wishes from you all I have received the nomination today morning .I received the skillselect email as well as email from SA.thank you for sharing your status and encouraging me.i need your good wishes now for the visa process.good luck to everyone waiting.


Congratulations! Well deserved


----------



## vinodn007

amourad said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after eagerly waiting for 8 weeks I m happy to share that with the blessing of God and best wishes from you all I have received the nomination today morning .I received the skillselect email as well as email from SA.thank you for sharing your status and encouraging me.i need your good wishes now for the visa process.good luck to everyone waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Well deserved
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot and best wishes to you all


----------



## ajay23888

Congrats Bro... Best wish for your VISA.



vinodn007 said:


> I got skillselect email first 3:58 am ist and then at 4:05 am ist got the email from SA.


----------



## amourad

vinodn007 said:


> Thanks a lot and best wishes to you all


Are you gonna wait for VIC too?


----------



## vinodn007

amourad said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot and best wishes to you all
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna wait for VIC too?
Click to expand...

I am preparing to file visa by collecting the docs.if I receive Vic nomination by that time then I may consider else I am going ahead with the current one.the Vic wait time is just getting longer and no news for people who applied around 1 July.i am too far down the list.


----------



## moyen

My Spouse got South Australia invitation at 12th Oct, 2016. COSL: 411711
Main Applicant : 411711 (Cosl)
Vetass+: 20 Nov , 2014
IELTS :16-(L/R/W/S : 8/8/6/6
MY: 262113: Systems Administrator
ACS Positive :Sep, 2015 

Applied for SO EOI : 20-Aug-2016
Invite : SO 12th Oct


----------



## moyen

My Spouse got South Australia invitation at 12th Oct, 2016. COSL: 411711
Main Applicant : 411711 (Cosl)
Vetass+: 20 Nov , 2014
IELTS :16-(L/R/W/S : 8/8/6/6
MY: 262113: Systems Administrator
ACS Positive :Sep, 2015 

Applied for SA SS & EOI : 20-Aug-2016
Invite : SA 12th Oct


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi guys,

Got busy with medicals and PCC stuff. Just to update you all with updated signature.

I got mail from Case officer on 10th October, he is asking for PCC + Medicals + work reference letter from current and previous company stating my duties. I will be submitting all required docs positively by this week.


ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2016
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
PCC + Medicals + Work experience letter - to be uploaded


----------



## andreyx108b

moyen said:


> My Spouse got South Australia invitation at 12th Oct, 2016. COSL: 411711
> Main Applicant : 411711 (Cosl)
> Vetass+: 20 Nov , 2014
> IELTS :16-(L/R/W/S : 8/8/6/6
> MY: 262113: Systems Administrator
> ACS Positive :Sep, 2015
> 
> Applied for SO EOI : 20-Aug-2016
> Invite : SO 12th Oct




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

vinodn007 said:


> Finally after eagerly waiting for 8 weeks I m happy to share that with the blessing of God and best wishes from you all I have received the nomination today morning .I received the skillselect email as well as email from SA.thank you for sharing your status and encouraging me.i need your good wishes now for the visa process.good luck to everyone waiting.


Hay Vinod
Just saw the good news...congrats  I am so glad that you got your invitation,there is a set time for everything and then good things comes to us at the end.
Now,whats ur plan for visa lodgement? Is everything ready? PCC + Medical or you will submit them after lodgement?
Last step to go...be careful and All the Best


----------



## richachamoli

Hello friends,
I have a query regarding chain Migration.
My sister lives in SA and I want to apply for chain migration through her, but we don't have our birth certificate.
We have passport which can consider as ID proof.
My query is do we require any other document for birth certificate or only passport can solve the purpose.

I also communicated with SA officials, they told me to provide as much evidence as possible and contact Indian government office for more details on documents.

Can somebody suggest me the documents needed


----------



## vinodn007

cataliya said:


> Hay Vinod
> Just saw the good news...congrats  I am so glad that you got your invitation,there is a set time for everything and then good things comes to us at the end.
> Now,whats ur plan for visa lodgement? Is everything ready? PCC + Medical or you will submit them after lodgement?
> Last step to go...be careful and All the Best


Thanks.I am currently collecting the documents and need to get pcc.after that I will apply pay fees and lodge with all documents.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rohanbh01

I have submitted EOI with 55 points excluding SS for job code 263112 (Network Administrator). Could anyone kindly suggest whether should I re attempt pte for 20 points or should I go ahead with the submission for SA?

If yes, for submission would I be getting the invite possibly at this points? Kindly suggest. 

Points Break up

Age: 30 points
Degree: 15 points
Pte: 10 points 
SS: 5 points 
Total: 60 points

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Bullet2424

Guys....Any grants last week or Today?


----------



## tvntuong

Hi everyone, 

Congrates to those who have been invited and good luck to the rest!

Just a quick question for Finance Manager they require 3 years work experience in the field. Can in be three years experience PRE-qualification? Or it has to be POST-qualification acknowledged by CPA Aust?

Thanks a lot


----------



## tvntuong

tvntuong said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Congrates to those who have been invited and good luck to the rest!
> 
> Just a quick question for Finance Manager they require 3 years work experience in the field. Can in be three years experience PRE-qualification? Or it has to be POST-qualification acknowledged by CPA Aust?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Just to clarify, the work experience is not used to claim any point... So the 3 years experience PRE-qualification can be counted for SA requirement?

Thanks


----------



## ibbz87

7 weeks and 5 days passed, still nothing. I think they should atleast mention the extended processing times on their website. Website stated 6 to u weeks when i applied and now its been nearly 8 weeks 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shefalik

ibbz87 said:


> 7 weeks and 5 days passed, still nothing. I think they should atleast mention the extended processing times on their website. Website stated 6 to u weeks when i applied and now its been nearly 8 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I m sure u will get ur invite in the next couple of days...All the Best


----------



## richachamoli

Can some one help me in Chain Migration.
I want a certificate as an evidence of sibling relationship from India.
Me and my sibling don't have birth certificate but passport, pan card and high school certificate are there.

Where can I make this document and is there any sample/ format is available ?
Looking forward for an answer

Thanks in advance


----------



## ibbz87

Shefalik said:


> I m sure u will get ur invite in the next couple of days...All the Best


hopefully inshAllah.
thanks for the wishes.
they should really update the processing times to 8 weeks rather than 7

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mspaint

hi I am going to apply for SA nomination on subclass 489. I am a bit confused by the information published in border.gov.au. In short, my question is, whether there are still invitations under the pro rata arrangement to my occupation (261311) if I can reach 60+10 points score.

The reason why I have this confusion is owing to:
1. Here it mention 
Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
www border gov au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/28-september-2016-round-results.aspx
*sorry can't post link directly due to my junior membership

2. But here it mentions:
Note: This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (state or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue as normal.

www border gov au/Trav/Work/Skil (in Next invitation round section)

In addition, in order to be granted with permanent residency thru subclass 887, must I work in full-time in a job that is closely related to my applied occupation code (or with just any full-time job can do)?

Thank you.


----------



## ibbz87

Update:
I called south australia state nomination agents and they told me that my application was finalised 2 days ago and my agent should have received an email. I asked the agent about the outcome and he stated well it is approved. Now wondering why has not my agent told me this yet.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Congratulations and good luck with the visa process.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shefalik

ibbz87 said:


> Update:
> I called south australia state nomination agents and they told me that my application was finalised 2 days ago and my agent should have received an email. I asked the agent about the outcome and he stated well it is approved. Now wondering why has not my agent told me this yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations....finally u get the good news ...All the best for the Visa application


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations and good luck with the visa process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


thanks vinod.
i just called my agent and he stated that i have not received any email from skillselect nor from south australia but online status of my application is showing approved as confirmed by iinmigratio SA.
do i need to wait for the official email?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Shefalik said:


> Congratulations....finally u get the good news ...All the best for the Visa application


thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> thanks vinod.
> i just called my agent and he stated that i have not received any email from skillselect nor from south australia but online status of my application is showing approved as confirmed by iinmigratio SA.
> do i need to wait for the official email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


In your EOI you will have apply visa button.as long as it is there no worry about the email.just click the same and apply your visa.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ibbz87 said:


> Update:
> I called south australia state nomination agents and they told me that my application was finalised 2 days ago and my agent should have received an email. I asked the agent about the outcome and he stated well it is approved. Now wondering why has not my agent told me this yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozziescientist

I just got the good news! Just got my invitation for SA and am super excited. Thanks to all on this forum, it's been a good source of encouragement and a wealth of information. Hopefully I will see you all on the visa application forum shortly. I have obtained my medical HapID and have gone on to book medical exam for next week Wednesday, so will be uploading all documents (incl form 80 and 1221, PCC and meds) for the visa application and hoping it will go through a bit quicker. For those who are using the mobile version, I have added my info below, for those on the computer, sorry for the repeat signature. 

Points 75+5 (190 SS)
Age: 30
Edu: 20
Eng: 20
Exp:5
SS: 5

ANZSCO: 234524 - Biotechnologist
Cambridge Advanced English: 22.04.2016 R(206), UoE(210), W(203), L(200), S(210) - IELTS equiv 8.5
Vetassess app: 10.04.2016
Vet outcome: 28.06.2016
Vet reapp: 10.08.2016
Vetassess reapp outcome: 31.08.2016
South African PC: 07.2016
UK PC: 09.2016
SA EOI: 05.09.2016
SA SS INV: 21.10.2016


----------



## ibbz87

Ozziescientist said:


> I just got the good news! Just got my invitation for SA and am super excited. Thanks to all on this forum, it's been a good source of encouragement and a wealth of information. Hopefully I will see you all on the visa application forum shortly. I have obtained my medical HapID and have gone on to book medical exam for next week Wednesday, so will be uploading all documents (incl form 80 and 1221, PCC and meds) for the visa application and hoping it will go through a bit quicker. For those who are using the mobile version, I have added my info below, for those on the computer, sorry for the repeat signature.
> 
> Points 75+5 (190 SS)
> Age: 30
> Edu: 20
> Eng: 20
> Exp:5
> SS: 5
> 
> ANZSCO: 234524 - Biotechnologist
> Cambridge Advanced English: 22.04.2016 R(206), UoE(210), W(203), L(200), S(210) - IELTS equiv 8.5
> Vetassess app: 10.04.2016
> Vet outcome: 28.06.2016
> Vet reapp: 10.08.2016
> Vetassess reapp outcome: 31.08.2016
> South African PC: 07.2016
> UK PC: 09.2016
> SA EOI: 05.09.2016
> SA SS INV: 21.10.2016


congrats 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513

Ozziescientist said:


> I just got the good news! Just got my invitation for SA and am super excited. Thanks to all on this forum, it's been a good source of encouragement and a wealth of information. Hopefully I will see you all on the visa application forum shortly. I have obtained my medical HapID and have gone on to book medical exam for next week Wednesday, so will be uploading all documents (incl form 80 and 1221, PCC and meds) for the visa application and hoping it will go through a bit quicker. For those who are using the mobile version, I have added my info below, for those on the computer, sorry for the repeat signature.
> 
> Points 75+5 (190 SS)
> Age: 30
> Edu: 20
> Eng: 20
> Exp:5
> SS: 5
> 
> ANZSCO: 234524 - Biotechnologist
> Cambridge Advanced English: 22.04.2016 R(206), UoE(210), W(203), L(200), S(210) - IELTS equiv 8.5
> Vetassess app: 10.04.2016
> Vet outcome: 28.06.2016
> Vet reapp: 10.08.2016
> Vetassess reapp outcome: 31.08.2016
> South African PC: 07.2016
> UK PC: 09.2016
> SA EOI: 05.09.2016
> SA SS INV: 21.10.2016


Big Congratulationsss 🖒

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

just to update that I got rejected from SA (but doesn't matter because I already got invite from VIC).

Reason being, my work experience of 1 year in the past 3 years in the skilled occupation was in Australia, but not in South Australia. I thought they might consider an exception, but that isn't the case.

Thank god, I went ahead and got a new skill assessment and applied for VIC just to be on the safe side...


----------



## ibbz87

zooter80 said:


> just to update that I got rejected from SA (but doesn't matter because I already got invite from VIC).
> 
> Reason being, my work experience of 1 year in the past 3 years in the skilled occupation was in Australia, but not in South Australia. I thought they might consider an exception, but that isn't the case.
> 
> Thank god, I went ahead and got a new skill assessment and applied for VIC just to be on the safe side...


congratulation for getting invite from VIC.
SA have kind of mentioned this in their website about south australian experience but i think it is bit weird that they can accept skilled work exp from other countries and wont accept from their own country unless done inside SA.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozziescientist

Many thanks Ibbz and Deepak. This is a long journey, but slowly we will make our way through the process and get to South Australia. I'm just grateful for their high points category since my job is not on ANY state list!


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi guys,

Just to update you. i have submitted all required docs. lets wait. fingers crossed!!!!!



----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2016
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
PCC + Medicals + Work experience letter - 20th October

Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!


----------



## mspaint

hi there.. I've submitted to SA for 489 state nomination. My occupation is currently flagged as "Medium availability".. do I still have good chance to get the approved nomination by 8 weeks? thanks.


----------



## ibbz87

mspaint said:


> hi there.. I've submitted to SA for 489 state nomination. My occupation is currently flagged as "Medium availability".. do I still have good chance to get the approved nomination by 8 weeks? thanks.


if you meet all eligibility criteria then you should receive it.
when i applied my occ was flagged with low availability and guess what that was the last nomination left and as soon as i pressed submit and paid it went to special conditions apply.
SA has the fairest and very transparent system for state nomination. so chill

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mspaint

ibbz87 said:


> if you meet all eligibility criteria then you should receive it.
> when i applied my occ was flagged with low availability and guess what that was the last nomination left and as soon as i pressed submit and paid it wenpato special conditions apply.
> SA has the fairest and very transparent system for state nomination. so chill
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


wow you're the most lucky guy! and thanks for comment and it's really cheering me up~


----------



## jontymorgan

Ozziescientist said:


> I just got the good news! Just got my invitation for SA and am super excited. Thanks to all on this forum, it's been a good source of encouragement and a wealth of information. Hopefully I will see you all on the visa application forum shortly. I have obtained my medical HapID and have gone on to book medical exam for next week Wednesday, so will be uploading all documents (incl form 80 and 1221, PCC and meds) for the visa application and hoping it will go through a bit quicker. For those who are using the mobile version, I have added my info below, for those on the computer, sorry for the repeat signature.
> 
> Points 75+5 (190 SS)
> Age: 30
> Edu: 20
> Eng: 20
> Exp:5
> SS: 5
> 
> ANZSCO: 234524 - Biotechnologist
> Cambridge Advanced English: 22.04.2016 R(206), UoE(210), W(203), L(200), S(210) - IELTS equiv 8.5
> Vetassess app: 10.04.2016
> Vet outcome: 28.06.2016
> Vet reapp: 10.08.2016
> Vetassess reapp outcome: 31.08.2016
> South African PC: 07.2016
> UK PC: 09.2016
> SA EOI: 05.09.2016
> SA SS INV: 21.10.2016


Congrats! See you on the 190 Visa Lodge forum soon!


----------



## Shailz

jontymorgan said:


> Congrats! See you on the 190 Visa Lodge forum soon!


Hi dear! 
I am yet to apply for skill assessment for the same code. I was wondering whether my experience would be counted from graduation or from mba. Please tell as you have already got your skills assessed. Also, would my experience as team leader and assistant manager with relevant roles and responsibilities be counted or only the experience as manager would be taken into consideration. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andreyx108b

Shailz said:


> Hi dear!
> 
> I am yet to apply for skill assessment for the same code. I was wondering whether my experience would be counted from graduation or from mba. Please tell as you have already got your skills assessed. Also, would my experience as team leader and assistant manager with relevant roles and responsibilities be counted or only the experience as manager would be taken into consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Which assessing body? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

Cpa


----------



## YankeeD

Dear all,I've applied for EOI on 29th September and waiting for the invitation. usually how long will it take for an EOI to process from SA authorities?


----------



## ibbz87

crazylankan said:


> Dear all,I've applied for EOI on 29th September and waiting for the invitation. usually how long will it take for an EOI to process from SA authorities?


if you meet all the eligibility requirements.
current processing time is 7 to 8 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD

ibbz87 said:


> if you meet all the eligibility requirements.
> current processing time is 7 to 8 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Thank you. Waiting for the invitation now. 

Keeping fingers crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Changing jobs*

Dear All,

I have total experience of 7 years as PM, ACS assessed me for 5 years. My 5 years will be completing on 1st Nov 2016. Now the query is can i change job after Nov 2016. I am applying on 1st Nov for SS South Australia with 65+5 points (IELTS over all 8).

Letter from ACS shows skilled experience from Oct 2011 till Sep 2016. Will it be ok if i switch job after completing 5 years as per ACS. Can i claim points for this work experience and will not face any issues after switching to another company.

Regards


----------



## padmakarrao

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have total experience of 7 years as PM, ACS assessed me for 5 years. My 5 years will be completing on 1st Nov 2016. Now the query is can i change job after Nov 2016. I am applying on 1st Nov for SS South Australia with 65+5 points (IELTS over all 8).
> 
> Letter from ACS shows skilled experience from Oct 2011 till Sep 2016. Will it be ok if i switch job after completing 5 years as per ACS. Can i claim points for this work experience and will not face any issues after switching to another company.
> 
> Regards


Whatever you do after the assessment is completed is not an issue now.


----------



## sarwarhusain

padmakarrao said:


> Whatever you do after the assessment is completed is not an issue now.


many thanks for your feedback, the issues is that ACS assessment is missing one month which is OCT in letter. I am currently associated with the same company and will also serve November and Dec but letter from ACS only mentioned until Sep 2016 as the letter was issued in Sep. I have salary slips and will have another experience letter from my company when I exit. Will it suffice the requirement of DIBP after invite or not. Also I might also have to move to another country because of the job. Please suggest if it is all ok.


----------



## jontymorgan

Shailz said:


> Cpa


I applied through ICAA based on my membership of a recognised overseas Chartered Accountancy organisation so I am not sure how CPA would see your qualifications and experience. I have over 8 years experience as a Director of Finance so my experience level was never really in question. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## rahejarajeev

Dear All,
With 60 points (including SS), application cannot be submitted for visa 190 in the state (SA) website ? Is that true ...Pls advise.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## vinodn007

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All,
> With 60 points (including SS), application cannot be submitted for visa 190 in the state (SA) website ? Is that true ...Pls advise.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Rajeev if you visit the sa occupation list.for each anzco there is points and language as well as experience requirement mentioned.your question is generic without a anzco code.for ACS related occupation the points including SS has to be 70 and proficient English in each section or proficient plus overall.please look for the condition against your specific occupation.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

Thx Vinod ! I checked the website and occupation list, it shows the occupation with codes and names but no points against codes. Mine is ICT Business Analyst ....not sure where to look for....can you please share the link or guide me . Thx 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev

If they ask for 70 points min , does that means that their conditions are more tough then getting 189 visa which you can get or apply even if you have 60 points. Then why one will go for state nomination why not apply 189with 60,65 points....is my understanding correct or wrong...

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev

Additionally, they charge 200 AUD as well.....😁...looks like this is a premium state with some uniqueness....

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## vinodn007

rahejarajeev said:


> Thx Vinod ! I checked the website and occupation list, it shows the occupation with codes and names but no points against codes. Mine is ICT Business Analyst ....not sure where to look for....can you please share the link or guide me . Thx
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


When you click and see the code for business analyst it is clearly mentioned as 70 points..however please note current the occupation is in special conditions.if you click the same it will give you details of what the Conditions are.you need to browse the website a little more.if you have 60 points and apply 189 you are not sure when you will be invited hence people apply for state nomination.those with 70 points or 65 don't generally apply for state as they know they will be invited under 189 sooner or later.my occupation was not available for 189 and hence I had to apply to state only.hope this helps.
http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

vinodn007 said:


> When you click and see the code for business analyst it is clearly mentioned as 70 points..however please note current the occupation is in special conditions.if you click the same it will give you details of what the Conditions are.you need to browse the website a little more.if you have 60 points and apply 189 you are not sure when you will be invited hence people apply for state nomination.those with 70 points or 65 don't generally apply for state as they know they will be invited under 189 sooner or later.my occupation was not available for 189 and hence I had to apply to state only.hope this helps.
> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thx Vinod.....for the useful info. 

I choose checked for my code conditions....they say currently it is set for 70 points but they keep updating every 7 days and if I subscribe they will let me know when it goes down to 65 or 60......
That means I need to wait till they come down to 60 then apply. Am I right....because currently when i select 60 points while applying for my code, I am unable to choose the visa type as it freeze. The moment I change it to 70 option bcomes available.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## vinodn007

rahejarajeev said:


> Thx Vinod.....for the useful info.
> 
> I choose checked for my code conditions....they say currently it is set for 70 points but they keep updating every 7 days and if I subscribe they will let me know when it goes down to 65 or 60......
> That means I need to wait till they come down to 60 then apply. Am I right....because currently when i select 60 points while applying for my code, I am unable to choose the visa type as it freeze. The moment I change it to 70 option bcomes available.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Yes you will have to wait for the points to be reduced to match your points.good luck for your application and best wishes

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

vinodn007 said:


> Yes you will have to wait for the points to be reduced to match your points.good luck for your application and best wishes
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the clarification Vinod.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Guest

Hi,

I have just 55+5 ss point and im working as software engineer.

How long it take for me to get invite any one can you advice me.i heard it take 4 month.

Please help me to understand.

Thanks,
Sha.


----------



## DAus

*DAus awaiting SA invitation*

Hi Guys! I am new here. I am so anxious to wait for my SA invitation while seeing so many people being successful. Can anyone tell me how long will I receive my invitation and will I be successful? So nervous.. Its been 1 wk+

ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
Age:30 points
PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
Vetasses +result - 5 years 
Experience: 10 points
EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
Invitation: ?


----------



## Bullet2424

DAus said:


> Hi Guys! I am new here. I am so anxious to wait for my SA invitation while seeing so many people being successful. Can anyone tell me how long will I receive my invitation and will I be successful? So nervous.. Its been 1 wk+
> 
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> Age:30 points
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
> Vetasses +result - 5 years
> Experience: 10 points
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> Invitation: ?


Don't worry! You should soon get an Invite if your occupation is available while applying for state nomination. 
Hope for the best.


----------



## vinodn007

DAus said:


> Hi Guys! I am new here. I am so anxious to wait for my SA invitation while seeing so many people being successful. Can anyone tell me how long will I receive my invitation and will I be successful? So nervous.. Its been 1 wk+
> 
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> Age:30 points
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
> Vetasses +result - 5 years
> Experience: 10 points
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> Invitation: ?


You will receive invite as per time line which is 8 weeks.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

DAus said:


> Hi Guys! I am new here. I am so anxious to wait for my SA invitation while seeing so many people being successful. Can anyone tell me how long will I receive my invitation and will I be successful? So nervous.. Its been 1 wk+
> 
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> Age:30 points
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
> Vetasses +result - 5 years
> Experience: 10 points
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> Invitation: ?


current processing time is 8 weeks so you would be getting an invite in 8th or 9th week of your application.
Dont worry if you meet all the conditions mentioned against your occupation, an invite is 100% guaranteed for SA unlike other states where you have no idea of how they select people.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## DAus

Thanks! You have certainly calmed me. Should i get my police clearance ready in order for me to submit my visa once i get my invitation. My wife studied in adelaide for one year and how long will the police clearance in australia take?

Many thanks


----------



## mspaint

ibbz87 said:


> current processing time is 8 weeks so you would be getting an invite in 8th or 9th week of your application.
> Dont worry if you meet all the conditions mentioned against your occupation, an invite is 100% guaranteed for SA unlike other states where you have no idea of how they select people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


i just realised that when declaring the cash / asset, i put the amount rounded to thousand (i.e. xx000). Hope I will not be the first one got rejected due to this... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mspaint

shantha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just 55+5 ss point and im working as software engineer.
> 
> How long it take for me to get invite any one can you advice me.i heard it take 4 month.
> 
> Please help me to understand.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sha.


From SA website it mentioned they accept 70pts (include SS points) for ICT occupations. 
Where did you hear that 4-month timeline?


----------



## DAus

Hi all! 

Who have their visas approved from DIBP after getting their SA invitation? Can share how long it took and your experiences?

Thanks!


_________________________________
ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
Age:30 points
PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - Superior (20 points)
Vetasses +result - 22nd Sept 2016 
Experience: 10 points
Qualifications : 15 pts
EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
Invitation: ?


----------



## AJAUS

DAus said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> Who have their visas approved from DIBP after getting their SA invitation? Can share how long it took and your experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> 
> Age:30 points
> 
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - Superior (20 points)
> 
> Vetasses +result - 22nd Sept 2016
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Qualifications : 15 pts
> 
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> 
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> 
> Invitation: ?




All the best. You will find my details in my signature 

AJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain

*applied on 31st Oct*

I applied for ICT PM on 31st Oct with 70 points, I have lodged an EOI and filled the forms available on SA immigration website and paid 200 AUD. I have not yet received any confirmation from SA or any auto generated email notifying me of application completion.

Is it normal and they just notify you after 8 weeks deadline or there is some kind of acknowledgment? Kindly comment.

My points breakup is as follows:

English: 10
Work : 10
Education: 15
Age: 30
State Sponsorship: 5


----------



## vinodn007

sarwarhusain said:


> I applied for ICT PM on 31st Oct with 70 points, I have lodged an EOI and filled the forms available on SA immigration website and paid 200 AUD. I have not yet received any confirmation from SA or any auto generated email notifying me of application completion.
> 
> Is it normal and they just notify you after 8 weeks deadline or there is some kind of acknowledgment? Kindly comment.
> 
> My points breakup is as follows:
> 
> English: 10
> Work : 10
> Education: 15
> Age: 30
> State Sponsorship: 5


You should try login to your account and see if print receipt is available. Also you status will show lodged.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashes88

Hi just an update. I received my SA SS invitation yesterday . So excited. Took 5 weeks from time of lodge.

Now on to the next stage. Good luck to those who are waiting. You will get yours soon too. Cheers!


----------



## mspaint

Ashes88 said:


> Hi just an update. I received my SA SS invitation yesterday . So excited. Took 5 weeks from time of lodge.
> 
> Now on to the next stage. Good luck to those who are waiting. You will get yours soon too. Cheers!


Great to hear that! Congratulation!


----------



## loklok

mspaint said:


> i just realised that when declaring the cash / asset, i put the amount rounded to thousand (i.e. xx000). Hope I will not be the first one got rejected due to this... :fingerscrossed:


isn't the more cash you have, the more chance you will get ?


----------



## mspaint

Ashes88 said:


> Hi just an update. I received my SA SS invitation yesterday . So excited. Took 5 weeks from time of lodge.
> 
> Now on to the next stage. Good luck to those who are waiting. You will get yours soon too. Cheers!


By the way, from your signature you've done some adjustment to the nomination EOI. It seems we cannot alter any information once the nomination application submitted to SA... how did you do that? (or you mean it's the adjustment at the EOI of DIBP only?) Thanks for the clarity as I think I should put a more accurate number in "Financial Capacity".


----------



## mspaint

loklok said:


> isn't the more cash you have, the more chance you will get ?


I'm not sure but it exceeded the required threshold...
Was in rush to submit due to the understanding of 8-week processing time... V_V


----------



## YankeeD

Ashes88 said:


> Hi just an update. I received my SA SS invitation yesterday . So excited. Took 5 weeks from time of lodge.
> 
> Now on to the next stage. Good luck to those who are waiting. You will get yours soon too. Cheers!


Congratulations buddy! Can you share how your points totaled if you don't mind?


----------



## sarwarhusain

vinodn007 said:


> You should try login to your account and see if print receipt is available. Also you status will show lodged.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thank you for your feedback, yes receipt is available and status is shown as lodged.


----------



## mspaint

What will be the next status of SA nomination after 'Lodged'? Will there be any status change before having the nomination application approved? Thanks.


----------



## megh87

*State sponsorship*

Hello Guys,

I got my skill assessment done in a months time to be exact 
Skill Assessment 30th Aug 2016 
Positive outcome 30th sep 2016

EOI + State sponsorship filled on 18th oct 2016 

I have claimed 65points

Age : 30
English 10 (PTE: L:78, R:88, S:90, W:79)
Education :15
Work: 5 ( got 3 years out of 6 years assessed from VETASSES)
State Sponsorship: 5

What is the time frame of getting an invite ??

Thanks 

Megh Sanghvi


----------



## Ibsyed

megh87 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my skill assessment done in a months time to be exact
> Skill Assessment 30th Aug 2016
> Positive outcome 30th sep 2016
> 
> EOI + State sponsorship filled on 18th oct 2016
> 
> I have claimed 65points
> 
> Age : 30
> English 10 (PTE: L:78, R:88, S:90, W:79)
> Education :15
> Work: 5 ( got 3 years out of 6 years assessed from VETASSES)
> State Sponsorship: 5
> 
> What is the time frame of getting an invite ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Megh Sanghvi


Current average processing time is 8 weeks..u can get it any time in that 8 weeks


----------



## OMOB

Ashes88 said:


> Hi just an update. I received my SA SS invitation yesterday . So excited. Took 5 weeks from time of lodge.
> 
> Now on to the next stage. Good luck to those who are waiting. You will get yours soon too. Cheers!


Congrats on your nomination. Hoping for a positive outcome too


----------



## Ibsyed

OMOB said:


> Ashes88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just an update. I received my SA SS invitation yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So excited. Took 5 weeks from time of lodge.
> 
> Now on to the next stage. Good luck to those who are waiting. You will get yours soon too. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your nomination. Hoping for a positive outcome too
Click to expand...

I'm into my 6th week as well
Fingers crossed


----------



## vinodn007

mspaint said:


> What will be the next status of SA nomination after 'Lodged'? Will there be any status change before having the nomination application approved? Thanks.


It will change to approved and you will get an email stating your application status has changed.additonally you will receive and email invite to apply visa from dibp 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashes88

mspaint said:


> Great to hear that! Congratulation!


Thank You mspaint


----------



## Ashes88

mspaint said:


> By the way, from your signature you've done some adjustment to the nomination EOI. It seems we cannot alter any information once the nomination application submitted to SA... how did you do that? (or you mean it's the adjustment at the EOI of DIBP only?) Thanks for the clarity as I think I should put a more accurate number in "Financial Capacity".


Hi, 
We made changes to the points. Initially we put 75 and then realised there a calculation mistake and changed it to 65 points. Therefore, our EOI date of submission changed as well. I hope this helps.


----------



## Ashes88

crazylankan said:


> Congratulations buddy! Can you share how your points totaled if you don't mind?


Sure, 

Age- 30
IELTS- 10
Education- 15
Experience- 5
SS- 5


----------



## Ashes88

OMOB said:


> Congrats on your nomination. Hoping for a positive outcome too


Thank you and Good Luck to you! you will receive yours soon.


----------



## DAus

Congrats! This wait is so so long... I am in my 3rd week after state application now.. not a day pass by without me thinking about it.


----------



## YankeeD

DAus said:


> Congrats! This wait is so so long... I am in my 3rd week after state application now.. not a day pass by without me thinking about it.




Currently the processing time period is 8 weeks according to SA website. 

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/resources/processing-times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravene

*Sponsor ship dilemma*



Hi All, 

This is the very first time I am writing and the topic is quite complicated. I have applied for a South Australia sponsorship for SC190 and I am into my 4th week of processing. Soon in 20 days I will be turning 33 that will deduct significant 5 points and will put me in a situation where I could only go for SC489. My occupation is in the medium availability right now and I fear that if I dont get it on time and wait for the SC 190 nomination that currently takes 8 weeks and in the worst case scenario, occupation may disappear I may even lose the opportunity of applying SC489.

*If I leave it as it is, is there any chance that South Australian Nominating authority would offer me SC489 instead of SC190 if I lose points or I have to begin the nomination process once again?, that could prove devastating
*

Kindly input your valuable replies on this situation.

Thanks


----------



## hope_faith_belief

Ravene said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the very first time I am writing and the topic is quite complicated. I have applied for a South Australia sponsorship for SC190 and I am into my 4th week of processing. Soon in 20 days I will be turning 33 that will deduct significant 5 points and will put me in a situation where I could only go for SC489. My occupation is in the medium availability right now and I fear that if I dont get it on time and wait for the SC 190 nomination that currently takes 8 weeks and in the worst case scenario, occupation may disappear I may even lose the opportunity of applying SC489.
> 
> *If I leave it as it is, is there any chance that South Australian Nominating authority would offer me SC489 instead of SC190 if I lose points or I have to begin the nomination process once again?, that could prove devastating
> *
> 
> Kindly input your valuable replies on this situation.
> 
> Thanks.


Firstly if you have recieved invite from SA then even if you turn 33 in couple of days, it will not matter, it matters only till you have not recieved an invite, then you will have to update your EOI.

It cannot be predicted when you can expect an invite, DIBP haev very unique way to send ITAs which is very difficult to decode, majorly it depends upon your points and occupation cieling.

Now what you can do is file different EOI for 489 right now and wait, whatever comes first pick that up!.

Good Luck!


----------



## hope_faith_belief

Ravene said:


> *
> Deleted - see content in previous post*
> 
> Kindly input your valuable replies on this situation.
> 
> Thanks


I have replied on other thread!. *(I've moved your earlier post responding to Ravene to this thread, and closed the other threads - thanks - kaju/moderator)*

Please do note posting same question on different thread is not going to help, you have to be patient.

It is also against forum rules, Moderators might delete the thread alltogether stating "Duplicate Post"

Thanks!


----------



## bangaakshay

Hello friends
I am Akshay from delhi.
Planning to apply for wholesaler profile in south australia where it is in high availability.
I have recd a positive Assessment from Vet asses.
Any Idea how much time it will take.
IELTS : Overall 7.5 With No section below 7.
Can anyone give me an insight on this.
Thanks 
akshay


----------



## bangaakshay

Illuminati1986 said:


> Hi many of us are under wholesaler or imp/exp if you want to connect with us leave me a personal message.


hi i am akshay from delhi applying for wholesaler profile in south Australia. 
Assessment Positive
IELTS: 7 Each and Total 7.5
What can i expect??
total points i am getting is 60(Including SN 5 POints).
Can you guide me through.

Thanks 
Akshay


----------



## bangaakshay

Jsinghcbs said:


> Hi lets get in touch we are on the same boat and both starting up.


Hi Can we get in touch..
I am applying for Wholesaler profile 
IELTS DONE
POINTS: 60
Applying to SA
Any chance and if yes Possible Time LInes.

How about your status??? are you done already ??
Thanks 
Akshay


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Job Change before EOI*

I have applied to South Australia with respect to skilled immigration. I have been working for my current employer for past 7 years and my points total for work experience is currently 10. I have received a new job offer in another country within the same occupation category. I might be joining my new employer by the start of next year hopefully 1st of Jan 2017.

As you can see I will remain with the current employer by the end of Dec 2016. Changing of job will not impact any points ( my experience points total is complete on 1st Nov 2016) total but my country of Residence will change. Kindly provide feedback if I can switch jobs , also please suggest when to update EOI as there is still 1.5 months for this change to happen. My SA application also cannot be modified once it is submitted.

Kindly provide your feedback in this regard.


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Need Help*

I noticed from forum that some SA application got refused in 2013 after submission, can anyone please tell why it was rejected. also can anyone please tell if they applied on state website when occupation was available (whether low or in special conditions). It is very imp to me as I am in fourth week of waiting period of total 8. My occupation is now in low nominations left and soon would be in Special conditions.

Kindly reply


----------



## amourad

sarwarhusain said:


> I noticed from forum that some SA application got refused in 2013 after submission, can anyone please tell why it was rejected. also can anyone please tell if they applied on state website when occupation was available (whether low or in special conditions). It is very imp to me as I am in fourth week of waiting period of total 8. My occupation is now in low nominations left and soon would be in Special conditions.
> 
> Kindly reply


I checked it 2 days ago it was still in Medium availability, so if you applied 8 weeks ago i think you're on the safe side. Good Luck and let us know when you get a feedback


----------



## ibbz87

sarwarhusain said:


> I noticed from forum that some SA application got refused in 2013 after submission, can anyone please tell why it was rejected. also can anyone please tell if they applied on state website when occupation was available (whether low or in special conditions). It is very imp to me as I am in fourth week of waiting period of total 8. My occupation is now in low nominations left and soon would be in Special conditions.
> 
> Kindly reply


well even if it goes to special conditions apply before you get invitation.
Your application should be assessed as under medium or low availability conditions whenever you submitted application.
So if you meet all the eligibility requirements at the time of application, you are bound to get invited.
in my case my occupation was in low availability and as soon as i submitted my application and paid the fee it went to special conditions apply so my application was the last one to be assessed under low availability and i got invited after 8 weeks.
So dont worry and good luck

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mspaint

hey guys, I have received a 489 state nomination today, which means 5 weeks after the application~


----------



## megh87

Hello Guys,

I got my skill assessment done in a months time to be exact 
Skill Assessment 30th Aug 2016 
Positive outcome 30th sep 2016

EOI + State sponsorship filled on 18th oct 2016 
*Invitation:- * 25th nov 2016 

I have claimed 65points

Age : 30
English 10 (PTE: L:78, R:88, S:90, W:79)
Education :15
Work: 5 ( got 3 years out of 6 years assessed from VETASSES)
State Sponsorship: 5

Will Be filling for Visa soon 


Thanks 

Megh Sanghvi


----------



## jp416

Congratulations


----------



## jp416

Good luck 




megh87 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my skill assessment done in a months time to be exact
> Skill Assessment 30th Aug 2016
> Positive outcome 30th sep 2016
> 
> EOI + State sponsorship filled on 18th oct 2016
> *Invitation:- * 25th nov 2016
> 
> I have claimed 65points
> 
> Age : 30
> English 10 (PTE: L:78, R:88, S:90, W:79)
> Education :15
> Work: 5 ( got 3 years out of 6 years assessed from VETASSES)
> State Sponsorship: 5
> 
> Will Be filling for Visa soon
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Megh Sanghvi


----------



## jp416

mspaint said:


> hey guys, I have received a 489 state nomination today, which means 5 weeks after the application~


----------



## jp416

Glad to know about this as I just applied with medium availability for my ANZSCO code.




ibbz87 said:


> well even if it goes to special conditions apply before you get invitation.
> Your application should be assessed as under medium or low availability conditions whenever you submitted application.
> So if you meet all the eligibility requirements at the time of application, you are bound to get invited.
> in my case my occupation was in low availability and as soon as i submitted my application and paid the fee it went to special conditions apply so my application was the last one to be assessed under low availability and i got invited after 8 weeks.
> So dont worry and good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jp416

Cheers to that


----------



## OMOB

Got nomination/ITA this morning. Roughly 4 weeks. very impressed! thought I had to wait the entire 8 weeks.


----------



## Boparai_Gurwinder

OMOB said:


> Got nomination/ITA this morning. Roughly 4 weeks. very impressed! thought I had to wait the entire 8 weeks.


HI,

Congrats for the ITA..... Can you please help in following..

1. Did you upload all documents to the South Australia website by creating account on their website?

2. I have filed EOI on 12/11/16 with 70 points including SS and same day I create an account on SA website and upload all my documents there and paid $200.

3. Now my application status with EOI is Submitted and with SA is Lodge. Will it be change to anything like In Progress after the Lodge or what?

4. Did I need to do anything else than above might be i Did not know?

5. When I submitted my application to SA, My category (262113) was on Medium Availability but after 12 days it went on Low Availability and maybe soon it will on Special Condition. Will it be effect on my application if it will change to Special Condition.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Tunai

OMOB said:


> Got nomination/ITA this morning. Roughly 4 weeks. very impressed! thought I had to wait the entire 8 weeks.


Congrats OMOB, i sincerely hope mine would also be fast like yours, most people on this forum got invited around 8 weeks, probably its a function of number of applicant per country.

What is your occupation? and was it on High availability when you applied?


----------



## SCottLee

Hi, got the ITA for Ss on 25th November too.. Waiting to lodge Visa application&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Hmcvn

Hi everyone,

Just wonder if any one going to apply for Sales & marketing manager like me , so we can exchange experience? 

Hmcvn.


----------



## GARRY_2015

SCottLee said:


> Hi, got the ITA for Ss on 25th November too.. Waiting to lodge Visa application��


Congrats 

How many days it took.


----------



## Shailz

As per South Australia website:
Processing time for General skilled nomination applications;
Application type: Skilled provisional nomination subclass 489/190: 7 weeks

Earlier it was 8 weeks, i guess...


----------



## OMOB

Boparai_Gurwinder said:


> HI,
> 
> Congrats for the ITA..... Can you please help in following..
> 
> 1. Did you upload all documents to the South Australia website by creating account on their website? *Yes I did. IELTS, Work reference, Passport, Assessment Report, Degree and transcript etc*
> 
> 2. I have filed EOI on 12/11/16 with 70 points including SS and same day I create an account on SA website and upload all my documents there and paid $200. Correct
> 
> 3. Now my application status with EOI is Submitted and with SA is Lodge. Will it be change to anything like In Progress after the Lodge or what? Mine went from Lodged to Approved, nothing in between
> 
> 4. Did I need to do anything else than above might be i Did not know? Nothing. You are on point
> 
> 5. When I submitted my application to SA, My category (262113) was on Medium Availability but after 12 days it went on Low Availability and maybe soon it will on Special Condition. Will it be effect on my application if it will change to Special Condition. I don't think that matters, as long as you submitted when there was availability. At least that is what I read in other threads
> 
> Thanks in advance..


 Good luck


----------



## OMOB

Tunai said:


> Congrats OMOB, i sincerely hope mine would also be fast like yours, most people on this forum got invited around 8 weeks, probably its a function of number of applicant per country.
> 
> What is your occupation? and was it on High availability when you applied?



System Analyst. It is was medium availability


----------



## SCottLee

Exactly 4weeks.


----------



## sarwarhusain

SCottLee said:


> Exactly 4weeks.


Wow, Incredible... I lodged my application on 1st of Nov 2016 . Hope mine comes by 1st of Dec 2016....Not a single day goes by without thinking about it ........


----------



## jp416

sarwarhusain said:


> Wow, Incredible... I lodged my application on 1st of Nov 2016 . Hope mine comes by 1st of Dec 2016....Not a single day goes by without thinking about it ........




Let it happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

*South Australia state sponsorship for Analyst Programmer (261311)*

Hi,

Is there a chance of invite with 55 + 5(ss) in South Australia for Analyst Programmer?
when was the last someone received an invite for this category?

I have applied a State sponsorship for NSW but not sure if I will get an invite. So, want to try my luck in South Australia


----------



## ibbz87

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a chance of invite with 55 + 5(ss) in South Australia for Analyst Programmer?
> when was the last someone received an invite for this category?
> 
> I have applied a State sponsorship for NSW but not sure if I will get an invite. So, want to try my luck in South Australia


hi
i think for SA points requirement is 70 points for ict occupations

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> i think for SA points requirement is 70 points for ict occupations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thank you ibbz87. I have not checked the score requirements.


----------



## amourad

GuruRaghavendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a chance of invite with 55 + 5(ss) in South Australia for Analyst Programmer?
> when was the last someone received an invite for this category?
> 
> I have applied a State sponsorship for NSW but not sure if I will get an invite. So, want to try my luck in South Australia


it requires 70 points but on a document linked there, it says may be reduced to 65 then 60. SO i guess you can give it a shot.

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...mination-applications-for-ICT-occupations.pdf


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

*189 Category*

Hi,

I have 70 points , should I take additional 5 points by state or wait for 189 visa invite 

-------

Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
+ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
EOI - Filling- 29th Nov 2016


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

amourad said:


> GuruRaghavendra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is there a chance of invite with 55 + 5(ss) in South Australia for Analyst Programmer?
> when was the last someone received an invite for this category?
> 
> I have applied a State sponsorship for NSW but not sure if I will get an invite. So, want to try my luck in South Australia
> 
> 
> 
> it requires 70 points but on a document linked there, it says may be reduced to 65 then 60. SO i guess you can give it a shot.
> 
> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...mination-applications-for-ICT-occupations.pdf
Click to expand...

I have filed an EOI by selecting the state as NSW. Can you please tell me how can I add SA also in the EOI. I could only find an option of selecting 1 state or all.


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 70 points , should I take additional 5 points by state or wait for 189 visa invite
> 
> -------
> 
> Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
> +ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
> PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
> EOI - Filling- 29th Nov 2016


You should get your invite in the next draw. It would be better to get a PR without any restrictions


----------



## amourad

GuruRaghavendra said:


> I have filed an EOI by selecting the state as NSW. Can you please tell me how can I add SA also in the EOI. I could only find an option of selecting 1 state or all.


Create another EOI and choose SA


----------



## GuruRaghavendra

amourad said:


> Create another EOI and choose SA


Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have 70 points , should I take additional 5 points by state or wait for 189 visa invite
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> 
> Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
> 
> +ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
> 
> PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
> 
> EOI - Filling- 29th Nov 2016




Wait for sc189.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Invitation round*

Dear All,

I have a query, do SA follow invitation rounds like NSW or do they invite each application separately. As per current trends people who applied on 25 and 28th Oct got invitation in End November. So I am assuming that the backlog until Oct is cleared.

As I filed the case on SA website on 1st Nov , I might get turn in next round hopefully. Please comment.


----------



## andreyx108b

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query, do SA follow invitation rounds like NSW or do they invite each application separately. As per current trends people who applied on 25 and 28th Oct got invitation in End November. So I am assuming that the backlog until Oct is cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> As I filed the case on SA website on 1st Nov , I might get turn in next round hopefully. Please comment.




You need to apply 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Apply where*



andreyx108b said:


> You need to apply
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I have already applied on SA website and status is shown as lodged. I had an EOI pre filed for SA and details were mentioned in SA application. Is there any other activity which needs to be done. My fee is already deducted from my credit card i.e. 200 AUD.


----------



## vinodn007

sarwarhusain said:


> I have already applied on SA website and status is shown as lodged. I had an EOI pre filed for SA and details were mentioned in SA application. Is there any other activity which needs to be done. My fee is already deducted from my credit card i.e. 200 AUD.


Nothing.just wait and you will get the invite email and status will change to approved from lodged. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Shefalik

With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday

I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support arty:


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Shefalik said:


> With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support arty:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Shefalik

DeepaliVohra said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks Deepali, Congratulations to you too.


----------



## jp416

Shefalik said:


> With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support arty:




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Shefalik said:


> With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support arty:




Huge congrats!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Shefalik said:


> With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support arty:


great news!
Congrats!!!!:bounce:


----------



## nikhil1722

Hello Everyone,

I have an issue and need advice from you all.

I am a Bcom Graduate with close to 10 years of experience in Auditing. I travelled to Australia last year in Nov 2015 for just two weeks (SC 400 VISA). Was sponsored by my company on business trip. However i realized that on my Form 1400, the immigration team at my company used the occupation code of 313112 (ICT Customer Service Support Officer). This was an incorrect Occupation code as i am in Finance and Auditing. Now when i approached a consultant, they informed me that the only option i have is to apply for Visa 190 and that too for ANZSCO313112. I would not be able to get any experience certificates pertaining to this occupation.

My question is - Can i apply for Internal Auditor now as my experience matches with the roles and responsibilities of the auditor. Can i email the immigration authority that they did a mistake when providing me visa for an incorrect occupation code which is related to hardware networking.

I am confused and need some assistance. Could someone please help in letting me know if i can apply for Internal Auditor as SOL.

Regards,
Reshabh


----------



## vinodn007

nikhil1722 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have an issue and need advice from you all.
> 
> I am a Bcom Graduate with close to 10 years of experience in Auditing. I travelled to Australia last year in Nov 2015 for just two weeks (SC 400 VISA). Was sponsored by my company on business trip. However i realized that on my Form 1400, the immigration team at my company used the occupation code of 313112 (ICT Customer Service Support Officer). This was an incorrect Occupation code as i am in Finance and Auditing. Now when i approached a consultant, they informed me that the only option i have is to apply for Visa 190 and that too for ANZSCO313112. I would not be able to get any experience certificates pertaining to this occupation.
> 
> My question is - Can i apply for Internal Auditor now as my experience matches with the roles and responsibilities of the auditor. Can i email the immigration authority that they did a mistake when providing me visa for an incorrect occupation code which is related to hardware networking.
> 
> I am confused and need some assistance. Could someone please help in letting me know if i can apply for Internal Auditor as SOL.
> 
> Regards,
> Reshabh


Suggest you get your skill assessment done for auditor or whatever your actual occupation is and if that comes positive I think you can then apply as per that skill assessment. But do consult the experts.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## tvntuong

Hey guys,

SA requires 3 years experience "IN THE FIELD" for some occupations. Does that mean "POST-qualification" ? I have over 5 years experience "IN THE FIELD" but "PRE". Anyone has any idea about this?

Thanks a lot


----------



## vinodn007

tvntuong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> SA requires 3 years experience "IN THE FIELD" for some occupations. Does that mean "POST-qualification" ? I have over 5 years experience "IN THE FIELD" but "PRE". Anyone has any idea about this?
> 
> Thanks a lot


The experience will be taken as per skills assessment result.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

vinodn007 said:


> The experience will be taken as per skills assessment result.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk




As far as i know: no.

At least Some states have different rules. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky_moon

*reply*



nikhil1722 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have an issue and need advice from you all.
> 
> I am a Bcom Graduate with close to 10 years of experience in Auditing. I travelled to Australia last year in Nov 2015 for just two weeks (SC 400 VISA). Was sponsored by my company on business trip. However i realized that on my Form 1400, the immigration team at my company used the occupation code of 313112 (ICT Customer Service Support Officer). This was an incorrect Occupation code as i am in Finance and Auditing. Now when i approached a consultant, they informed me that the only option i have is to apply for Visa 190 and that too for ANZSCO313112. I would not be able to get any experience certificates pertaining to this occupation.
> 
> My question is - Can i apply for Internal Auditor now as my experience matches with the roles and responsibilities of the auditor. Can i email the immigration authority that they did a mistake when providing me visa for an incorrect occupation code which is related to hardware networking.
> 
> I am confused and need some assistance. Could someone please help in letting me know if i can apply for Internal Auditor as SOL.
> 
> Regards,
> Reshabh



Hi,

I am an auditor and been living in Australia for quite some time now. Immigration may or can look at any previous visa you have had but I do not think it will matter a lot to them if your previous company stuffed up on the job classification.

I would suggest for you to apply for a skill assessment through VETASSESS as an Internal Auditor. This takes time usually between 12-16 weeks. Before you lodge your application for an assessment, read carefully their requirements and make sure that you have valid and legitimate support against your application. VETASSESS do checks and validation. If you will get a positive skill assessment as an auditor then most likely you will be able to apply using that job code.

Why would you apply for visa 190 (state sponsorship)? Do you need an extra 5 points for sponsorship or not? I believe internal auditor is in SOL and if you have enough points you can apply 189 directly. Check the current EOI selection process on immigration website to see what is the point threshold to get an invitation to apply. I believe last time I checked, it is around 60 points for your EOI to be selected and 60 points is the minimum required.
Go to visa 190 if you think it will speed up your chance of getting your visa approval or if you don't have enough points.

Immigration does checks and validation on information we put in our visa application, so the key is to ensure that all of our documents are valid, legitimate and verifiable.


----------



## Missmolly

Congrats....pls can you assist with your TRA process


----------



## masato

My application:

CSOL: 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
Visa: 190 - State Nominated
Total Points: 75
SA Invite: November 2016
SS Application: Dec 2016 (190)
CO Contact: No communication yet
Notes: Onshore submission with offshore defacto partner and child


----------



## DAus

Got my SA invitation! Took exactly 6 weeks.


----------



## DAus

When should we do the police check? Before or after we lodge the visa application? Thanks


----------



## kishore007

Hi, I am planning to travel South Australia from India in Feb-17. I have received 489 visa grant on 06-Dec-16.

Initially planning to come alone for job search and have plans to bring family once I settle-in in SA.

Apart from visa grant letter and passport do we need to carry any other documents (I have all my document soft copies).

Do we get any Paying guest accommodation near Adelaide. 

Any other useful information is much appreciated and I am very thankful to this forum on any other pointers.


----------



## kishore007

*Kishore*



DAus said:


> When should we do the police check? Before or after we lodge the visa application? Thanks


You can get PCC completed after you receive the invite. I did get PCC done before my visa application submission and uploaded PCC docs along with the visa application.

This will save sometime for case officer to process your application I think with all required docs in place.

Hope this helps and all the very best on your visa submission process.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

DAus said:


> Got my SA invitation! Took exactly 6 weeks.




Today 
Do you mean on Saturday?


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Yogi4Aus

kishore007 said:


> Hi, I am planning to travel South Australia from India in Feb-17. I have received 489 visa grant on 06-Dec-16.
> 
> Initially planning to come alone for job search and have plans to bring family once I settle-in in SA.
> 
> Apart from visa grant letter and passport do we need to carry any other documents (I have all my document soft copies).
> 
> Do we get any Paying guest accommodation near Adelaide.
> 
> Any other useful information is much appreciated and I am very thankful to this forum on any other pointers.




Hello Kishore 
Congrats on your grant 
Can you share your timeline and number of applicants


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## andreyx108b

DAus said:


> Got my SA invitation! Took exactly 6 weeks.




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

DAus said:


> When should we do the police check? Before or after we lodge the visa application? Thanks




I would suggest get as close to the lodgement but before CO requests. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bangaakshay

DAus said:


> Got my SA invitation! Took exactly 6 weeks.


Congrats.. can you share complete time lines and what's the next step... Also can you let me know ur profile.. and its availability status.
Thanks akshay

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DAus

ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
Age:30 points
PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
Vetasses +result - 5 years 
Experience: 10 points
EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
Invitation: 2nd Dec 2016


----------



## grath99

Hello Folks,
Needed one help urgently, applied for SA nomination on 25th oct, but got refusal on 2nd nov saying points are not enough. 225311 (public relation professional) code is under supplementary skill and required 80 points (Age:30; Education:15; Work Ex:10 (for more than 5 yrs); English score: 20 and SA Sponsorship : 5 points)
We got refusal without any reason, i had write them back for the reason but so far no reply... 

From the VET we got positive outcome in August, My case with VET is i hv done LLB (law degree, positive outcome got 15 points for it) but diploma in journalism and communication (not upto the mark for VETASSESS, which is the main degree for my job profile). I have completed more than 5 yrs in public relation profile but they counted only 2 yrs of work ex... 

My question is did i get the refusal because of VET outcome on work ex which they counted only 2 yrs and i claimed for 5 yrs in EOI????

Can somebody help me out what to do further in this case???


----------



## DeepaliVohra

grath99 said:


> Hello Folks,
> Needed one help urgently, applied for SA nomination on 25th oct, but got refusal on 2nd nov saying points are not enough. 225311 (public relation professional) code is under supplementary skill and required 80 points (Age:30; Education:15; Work Ex:10 (for more than 5 yrs); English score: 20 and SA Sponsorship : 5 points)
> We got refusal without any reason, i had write them back for the reason but so far no reply...
> 
> From the VET we got positive outcome in August, My case with VET is i hv done LLB (law degree, positive outcome got 15 points for it) but diploma in journalism and communication (not upto the mark for VETASSESS, which is the main degree for my job profile). I have completed more than 5 yrs in public relation profile but they counted only 2 yrs of work ex...
> 
> My question is did i get the refusal because of VET outcome on work ex which they counted only 2 yrs and i claimed for 5 yrs in EOI????
> 
> Can somebody help me out what to do further in this case???


My question : How can you claim for 5 years when VET assesed 2 years. EOI has to be filled with the corect information and has to tie with VET assesment. Naturally they have deducted your yourself added points.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

grath99 said:


> Hello Folks,
> Needed one help urgently, applied for SA nomination on 25th oct, but got refusal on 2nd nov saying points are not enough. 225311 (public relation professional) code is under supplementary skill and required 80 points (Age:30; Education:15; Work Ex:10 (for more than 5 yrs); English score: 20 and SA Sponsorship : 5 points)
> We got refusal without any reason, i had write them back for the reason but so far no reply...
> 
> From the VET we got positive outcome in August, My case with VET is i hv done LLB (law degree, positive outcome got 15 points for it) but diploma in journalism and communication (not upto the mark for VETASSESS, which is the main degree for my job profile). I have completed more than 5 yrs in public relation profile but they counted only 2 yrs of work ex...
> 
> My question is did i get the refusal because of VET outcome on work ex which they counted only 2 yrs and i claimed for 5 yrs in EOI????
> 
> Can somebody help me out what to do further in this case???




Yes that pretty straight reason
You claimed point based on your actual experience 
And not based on experience in Vetassess assessment!


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## deepak251513

grath99 said:


> Hello Folks,
> Needed one help urgently, applied for SA nomination on 25th oct, but got refusal on 2nd nov saying points are not enough. 225311 (public relation professional) code is under supplementary skill and required 80 points (Age:30; Education:15; Work Ex:10 (for more than 5 yrs); English score: 20 and SA Sponsorship : 5 points)
> We got refusal without any reason, i had write them back for the reason but so far no reply...
> 
> From the VET we got positive outcome in August, My case with VET is i hv done LLB (law degree, positive outcome got 15 points for it) but diploma in journalism and communication (not upto the mark for VETASSESS, which is the main degree for my job profile). I have completed more than 5 yrs in public relation profile but they counted only 2 yrs of work ex...
> 
> My question is did i get the refusal because of VET outcome on work ex which they counted only 2 yrs and i claimed for 5 yrs in EOI????
> 
> Can somebody help me out what to do further in this case???


*first be clear on assessed experience by VETASSESS.... +ve assessed experience is different from Experience we submit. so if you have worked for 10 years which you submitted, but VETASSESS assessed only 2 years as +ve, then your points to be claimed is "ZERO" because, minimum points for work exp is 5 which we get post 3yrs +ve assessed experience.... all the best for further process.*


----------



## grath99

DeepaliVohra said:


> My question : How can you claim for 5 years when VET assesed 2 years. EOI has to be filled with the corect information and has to tie with VET assesment. Naturally they have deducted your yourself added points.



Hi, thx for the quick response...
Earlier ACT was opened but by the time i get the VET result they shut the application window. Last chance was SA Supp Skill List with 80 Points. I checked other forum and threads on the EOI points on work ex where i got the mix view on claiming points above VET assessment. I have all the documents of my work ex available for the 5 yrs after my post graduation, plus also my agent suggest to go with 80 points application.

So are you sure i got refusal on the work ex over claim????


----------



## Yogi4Aus

grath99 said:


> Hi, thx for the quick response...
> 
> Earlier ACT was opened but by the time i get the VET result they shut the application window. Last chance was SA Supp Skill List with 80 Points. I checked other forum and threads on the EOI points on work ex where i got the mix view on claiming points above VET assessment. I have all the documents of my work ex available for the 5 yrs after my post graduation, plus also my agent suggest to go with 80 points application.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you sure i got refusal on the work ex over claim????




You should combined vetassses regarding your experience or why/ why not years should be deducted 
But SA /DIBP will consider experience based on what's mentioned in the assessment 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## grath99

deepakvekaria said:


> *first be clear on assessed experience by VETASSESS.... +ve assessed experience is different from Experience we submit. so if you have worked for 10 years which you submitted, but VETASSESS assessed only 2 years as +ve, then your points to be claimed is "ZERO" because, minimum points for work exp is 5 which we get post 3yrs +ve assessed experience.... all the best for further process.*


So now i have to wait till ACS again open in next yr July/August...


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Yogi4Aus said:


> You should combined vetassses regarding your experience or why/ why not years should be deducted
> But SA /DIBP will consider experience based on what's mentioned in the assessment
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iphone




combined = have contacted 


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## deepak251513

kishore007 said:


> Hi, I am planning to travel South Australia from India in Feb-17. I have received 489 visa grant on 06-Dec-16.
> 
> Initially planning to come alone for job search and have plans to bring family once I settle-in in SA.
> 
> Apart from visa grant letter and passport do we need to carry any other documents (I have all my document soft copies).
> 
> Do we get any Paying guest accommodation near Adelaide.
> 
> Any other useful information is much appreciated and I am very thankful to this forum on any other pointers.


*try www.gumtree.aus you might get some accomodations... airbnb is also one option for short term accomodations till you get a job and accomodation near your workplace...*


----------



## DeepaliVohra

grath99 said:


> Hi, thx for the quick response...
> Earlier ACT was opened but by the time i get the VET result they shut the application window. Last chance was SA Supp Skill List with 80 Points. I checked other forum and threads on the EOI points on work ex where i got the mix view on claiming points above VET assessment. I have all the documents of my work ex available for the 5 yrs after my post graduation, plus also my agent suggest to go with 80 points application.
> 
> So are you sure i got refusal on the work ex over claim????


Yes ofcourse the refusal is due the same as you dont reach upto 80 points. Quite confused that how can your consultant guide you wrongly. Anyways all the best!!!!!


----------



## grath99

DeepaliVohra said:


> Yes ofcourse the refusal is due the same as you dont reach upto 80 points. Quite confused that how can your consultant guide you wrongly. Anyways all the best!!!!!


Hey got the reply from SA, "You claimed points from April 2011, whilst VETASSESS states you can only claim points from April 2014. You gained an extra 10 points from claiming points you were not entitled to and therefore the application was refused."

Also they mentioned "In April 2017 if you’re still employed at your current employment, and if the minimum high points will still be 80 points, you will be eligible to apply for the 489 VISA."

I dont know much about visa 489 but is it worth to try as per SA advise?????

Also i can stay and work in adelaide on the same visa??

Can you pls advise...


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi All, can someone share the link of SA occupation list? is it sponsoring 489 for HR Advisor?


----------



## Shailz

*link*



Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, can someone share the link of SA occupation list? is it sponsoring 489 for HR Advisor?


Lists of State Nominated Occupations


----------



## andreyx108b

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, can someone share the link of SA occupation list? is it sponsoring 489 for HR Advisor?


As far as i remember WA used to sponsor.


----------



## deepak251513

grath99 said:


> Hey got the reply from SA, "You claimed points from April 2011, whilst VETASSESS states you can only claim points from April 2014. You gained an extra 10 points from claiming points you were not entitled to and therefore the application was refused."
> 
> Also they mentioned "In April 2017 if you’re still employed at your current employment, and if the minimum high points will still be 80 points, you will be eligible to apply for the 489 VISA."
> 
> I dont know much about visa 489 but is it worth to try as per SA advise?????
> 
> Also i can stay and work in adelaide on the same visa??
> 
> Can you pls advise...


*in april 2017... you will have exact 3 yrs +ve experience assessed, so you will be eligible for claiming 5points of exp... so you will be at 70points... 489 will give 10additional points...so u will be eligible to get invite of 489 rather than 190.
conditions of 489 & 190 are little bit different.
190 is a PR of 5 yrs, you will need to stay atleast 2 yrs in nominated state...i.e., SA
489 is a TR of 4 yrs, you will need to stay atleast 2 yrs in nominated state and also you need to show atleast 1yr salaried/paid job experience in those 2 yrs... and then you can apply for bridging VISA to PR which will again need PTE test score... :-D*


----------



## DeepaliVohra

deepakvekaria said:


> *in april 2017... you will have exact 3 yrs +ve experience assessed, so you will be eligible for claiming 5points of exp... so you will be at 70points... 489 will give 10additional points...so u will be eligible to get invite of 489 rather than 190.
> conditions of 489 & 190 are little bit different.
> 190 is a PR of 5 yrs, you will need to stay atleast 2 yrs in nominated state...i.e., SA
> 489 is a TR of 4 yrs, you will need to stay atleast 2 yrs in nominated state and also you need to show atleast 1yr salaried/paid job experience in those 2 yrs... and then you can apply for bridging VISA to PR which will again need PTE test score... :-D*


PTE is not required again when you apply for TR.


----------



## Giri vishnu

All, in case we need to claim additional points for our current experience, do we need to mail vetassess or again pay the fee and the get the experience valued? Example- I had an year experience with my current company, when I applied but now my experience with the same is 2.5 years. Can someone guide me; my agent is useless..


----------



## two2

Hi Giri, 

When vetassess assessed my T&D Experience, it assessed only 2.6 years of relevant experience. When after one year, I applied for state sponsorship and visa, I used the same letter as I was working with the same organization. 

So, I guess you can use the same letter and claim additional experience points if you continue in the same role that has positive assessment by VETASSESS. 

Hope it helps. 

Rgds/T2





Giri vishnu said:


> All, in case we need to claim additional points for our current experience, do we need to mail vetassess or again pay the fee and the get the experience valued? Example- I had an year experience with my current company, when I applied but now my experience with the same is 2.5 years. Can someone guide me; my agent is useless..


----------



## Giri vishnu

Thanks Two 2, so how many points can we claim?


----------



## two2

Like I said, they assessed 2.6 years experience in Sep 2015, and when I applied in July 2016 I claimed 5 points for 3+ years experience. 

However, I guess, in your case you will have to complete minimum 3 years of experience to claim 5 points. 

Rgds/T2



Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks Two 2, so how many points can we claim?


----------



## Giri vishnu

Thanks a Ton for your help !

Guess, other than IELTS/PTE, have no option to apply 190 for me..


----------



## two2

buddy, you have 2.5 years experience now, and in 6 months you will be eligible for 5 points having 3+ years experience. So keep looking for the updated lists and don't lose hope. 

I started my process in Nov 2014 with HR Advisor, and then did not find options till Sep 2015 when I noticed that there are options for T&D occupation. Luckily i had good experience in T&D so I reapplied for another assessment in T&D occupation but by the time I got positive results, the occupation was closed. 

Then one day, on 4th July 2016. South Australia opened T&D occupation and I applied in the first one hour  

Result: Today I am in South Australia on a PR (one month vacation only) 

So, keep the spirits high and do your best. 

Rgds/T2



Giri vishnu said:


> Thanks a Ton for your help !
> 
> Guess, other than IELTS/PTE, have no option to apply for 190 for me..


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Guys
I GOT THE GOLDEN MAIL!
A grant today  ON 13/12/16 8.34 AM IST 
For me ,wife and dad!!!


----------



## two2

Congrats Yogi  



Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> I GOT THE GOLDEN MAIL!
> A grant today  ON 13/12/16 8.34 AM IST
> For me ,wife and dad!!!


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Hurraayyyy*

Dear All,

Alhamdullilah by the grace of God I got the nomination email /invitation today. I would like to thank you guys who helped me and supported the queries with your valuable feedback.

This has been a tough ride , I might have some lessons for some guys here. I decided to apply for migration in Sep start and started preparing for IELTS. I booked the date of 24th Sep and was very hopeful to get 8 all. But little did i know  , I got 7.5 in writing and 8 or 8.5 in rest of the topics. Meanwhile I submitted my case to ACS for degrees and work experience assessment. I am working as Senior Project Manager in a tech company for 7 years, initially i joined in as Project Manager and got promoted 3 years ago. My JD encompasses Business analysis as well as project management areas.

Now at that time I did not know about SA or state sponsorship, I asked my HR to provide me with the experience letter and I applied on ACS website for ICT BA. The assessment took 12 days and it came out positive for ICT BA. I was thinking , Oh God I am blessed and now I will get the invite in a month or so. 

At this time one of my friends introduced me to this forum and I began seeing the unusual pile of worthy cases in ICT BA category. People are waiting for almost 9 months with 65 points in 189 category without any invite. As I will be turning 33 coming MAY i had a very small window. I was browsing through EXPATFORUM and I saw South Australia State sponsorship thread.

I read through almost 200 pages one night and was very happy to know that they require only 70 points including 5 state sponsorship points for ICT BA but then again silly me. I didnot notice the red area which indicates special conditions apply against this ICT BA occupation.

I was very happily waiting for my IELTS results so that I can apply to SA when one of my friends upon sharing the strategy made me realize that it requires 80 points when an occupation is in special conditions in SA.

This was a very tough time, at that time I had two choices . One was to take PTE A and get 79+ in each component or get myself assessed as ICT PM from ACS.

I took the second option and logged an appeal review to ACS , I didnot upload any additional document and asked them to assess me for ICT PM with existing experience letters. I did some hard work and wrote all ict units matching the ICT PM core/related ict units in comments section.

The response from ACS came in one day with suitable and positive outcome for ICT PM. Now this was the time of joy for me. I filed my case with SA with 70 points and then the wait begun.

I was getting hopeless by the end of 6th week and suddenly today when it is the first day of 7th week i received my invitation email. I am so happy now and planning to file my case in next 15 days with DIBP. Wish me luck for my journey. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/cheer2.gif
Thank you all.

Regards


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hey Sarwar, did you apply with ACS on express; how they replied in a day and how much did you shell again?


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Re:*



Giri vishnu said:


> Hey Sarwar, did you apply with ACS on express; how they replied in a day and how much did you shell again?


Dear Giri,

I did not opt for express as it was not an emergency. Also they ask for some evidence if one opts for express. I am assuming you are asking about the AUD $ they charged for another assessment?. In this case they charged 395 AUD $.

Please let me know in case of any other query.

Regards,
Sarwar


----------



## Giri vishnu

Sure thanks, 395 is still good; some charge 550; I am planning to apply for another assessment, so am checking this. How come, they replied in a day..


----------



## sarwarhusain

Giri vishnu said:


> Sure thanks, 395 is still good; some charge 550; I am planning to apply for another assessment, so am checking this. How come, they replied in a day..


My guess is as good as yours..


----------



## ibbz87

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhamdullilah by the grace of God I got the nomination email /invitation today. I would like to thank you guys who helped me and supported the queries with your valuable feedback.
> 
> This has been a tough ride , I might have some lessons for some guys here. I decided to apply for migration in Sep start and started preparing for IELTS. I booked the date of 24th Sep and was very hopeful to get 8 all. But little did i know  , I got 7.5 in writing and 8 or 8.5 in rest of the topics. Meanwhile I submitted my case to ACS for degrees and work experience assessment. I am working as Senior Project Manager in a tech company for 7 years, initially i joined in as Project Manager and got promoted 3 years ago. My JD encompasses Business analysis as well as project management areas.
> 
> Now at that time I did not know about SA or state sponsorship, I asked my HR to provide me with the experience letter and I applied on ACS website for ICT BA. The assessment took 12 days and it came out positive for ICT BA. I was thinking , Oh God I am blessed and now I will get the invite in a month or so.
> 
> At this time one of my friends introduced me to this forum and I began seeing the unusual pile of worthy cases in ICT BA category. People are waiting for almost 9 months with 65 points in 189 category without any invite. As I will be turning 33 coming MAY i had a very small window. I was browsing through EXPATFORUM and I saw South Australia State sponsorship thread.
> 
> I read through almost 200 pages one night and was very happy to know that they require only 70 points including 5 state sponsorship points for ICT BA but then again silly me. I didnot notice the red area which indicates special conditions apply against this ICT BA occupation.
> 
> I was very happily waiting for my IELTS results so that I can apply to SA when one of my friends upon sharing the strategy made me realize that it requires 80 points when an occupation is in special conditions in SA.
> 
> This was a very tough time, at that time I had two choices . One was to take PTE A and get 79+ in each component or get myself assessed as ICT PM from ACS.
> 
> I took the second option and logged an appeal review to ACS , I didnot upload any additional document and asked them to assess me for ICT PM with existing experience letters. I did some hard work and wrote all ict units matching the ICT PM core/related ict units in comments section.
> 
> The response from ACS came in one day with suitable and positive outcome for ICT PM. Now this was the time of joy for me. I filed my case with SA with 70 points and then the wait begun.
> 
> I was getting hopeless by the end of 6th week and suddenly today when it is the first day of 7th week i received my invitation email. I am so happy now and planning to file my case in next 15 days with DIBP. Wish me luck for my journey.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/cheer2.gif
> Thank you all.
> 
> Regards


welcome to the club bro.
good luck with visa process now inshAllah

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohamdk

Hello All,

New to the forum. Need some help.

Vetassess Cleared: for Advertising Specialist (225111)
Filling EOI Shortly

Since my profession is not open in any states except South Australia (Under Special Conditions) do I stand a chance?

Points:
Age: 30
Education: 15
English Test: 20
Experience: 5
Total : 70
+ SS: 5
Total: 75

Will get additional 5 points in February 2017 for experience.

Seniors pl guide a way forward.


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Thank you*



ibbz87 said:


> welcome to the club bro.
> good luck with visa process now inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thank you brother


----------



## masimshehzad

I need advise regarding the following:
My occupation (233513-production or plant engineer) is not listed in South Australia list so I inferred I can not apply. 

Prior to realizing this, I applied for state sponsorship in the skills select site. After it, I got email with inforamtion about applying for the state sponship.
below is subject of email

Immigration SA - Information about applying for state nomination

Does that mean my previous understanding that *my occupation is not in list and I can not apply* was wrong?

Please advise.


----------



## Sohamdk

Sohamdk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to the forum. Need some help.
> 
> Vetassess Cleared: for Advertising Specialist (225111)
> Filling EOI Shortly
> 
> Since my profession is not open in any states except South Australia (Under Special Conditions) do I stand a chance?
> 
> Points:
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> English Test: 20
> Experience: 5
> Total : 70
> + SS: 5
> Total: 75
> 
> Will get additional 5 points in February 2017 for experience.
> 
> Seniors pl guide a way forward.


Somebody please help!!


----------



## deepak251513

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> I GOT THE GOLDEN MAIL!
> A grant today  ON 13/12/16 8.34 AM IST
> For me ,wife and dad!!!


*Congratulationssssssss Yogesh *


----------



## kvr82

Dear Soha,

According to SA special conditions, you must be fall under one category among the following four. 

A. I am an international graduate of South Australia.
B. I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
C. I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
*D. I have high points- 80.*

As per your last message, I have noticed that you will be eligible to apply for state sponsorship once you claim 5 points in Feb'17 which fulfill option D to obtain an invitation. 

Refer the links for an easy understanding the conditions.

Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply

High Points

I suggest you to wait until reach 80 points.

Kind Regards
K V R


----------



## masimshehzad

Kind attention is requested.




masimshehzad said:


> I need advise regarding the following:
> My occupation (233513-production or plant engineer) is not listed in South Australia list so I inferred I can not apply.
> 
> Prior to realizing this, I applied for state sponsorship in the skills select site. After it, I got email with inforamtion about applying for the state sponship.
> below is subject of email
> 
> Immigration SA - Information about applying for state nomination
> 
> Does that mean my previous understanding that *my occupation is not in list and I can not apply* was wrong?
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## ibbz87

masimshehzad said:


> Kind attention is requested.


Hi
that seems like a generic email because for SA, you need to submit a separate application to immigration SA website which costs 200 AUD.
i have just checked your occupation and it is not listed in states SOL.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

masimshehzad said:


> I need advise regarding the following:
> My occupation (233513-production or plant engineer) is not listed in South Australia list so I inferred I can not apply.
> 
> Prior to realizing this, I applied for state sponsorship in the skills select site. After it, I got email with inforamtion about applying for the state sponship.
> below is subject of email
> 
> Immigration SA - Information about applying for state nomination
> 
> Does that mean my previous understanding that *my occupation is not in list and I can not apply* was wrong?
> 
> Please advise.


You occupation is only on the South Australia Supplementary Skilled list and not on the main State Nominated Occupations list. This means in order to apply for SA state sponsorship you need to meet one of the following criteria:

- An international graduate of South Australia.
- Worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
- Have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
- Have high points (80+ points).

More details on the criteria for the Supplementary Skilled list can be found here: 
Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply

The email you received sounds like a generic one and is a reminder to apply for state sponsorship. Your eligibility is only assessed once you submit an application to South Australia through their website and pay the AU$200 fee.


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi All,

With the grace of god, i got my grant today.

Thank to all members too for their valuable comments and suggestions.

ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs except PCC and MEDS): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
Grant - 19 Dec 2016
IED- 17 Oct 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

GAGZZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god, i got my grant today.
> 
> Thank to all members too for their valuable comments and suggestions.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> Visa Lodged (All Docs except PCC and MEDS): 30th Sept 2016
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
> Grant - 19 Dec 2016
> IED- 17 Oct 2017




Congrats! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pbad2305

*EOI and lodge for visa application*

hello all,

i am new to this forum and would like to seek your help. I have been positively assessed by AIM for Sales & marketing manager which is currently under medium availability. I plan to submit my EOI within a day or two. My current points incl State nomination under visa 190 is 75. This occupation is available in SA.

Please could anyone guide me with timelines with regards to next step and do I stand a chance even IF the availability reduces to low after i have submitted my EOI?

Your help and guidance in this regard would be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

pbad2305 said:


> hello all,
> 
> i am new to this forum and would like to seek your help. I have been positively assessed by AIM for Sales & marketing manager which is currently under medium availability. I plan to submit my EOI within a day or two. My current points incl State nomination under visa 190 is 75. This occupation is available in SA.
> 
> Please could anyone guide me with timelines with regards to next step and do I stand a chance even IF the availability reduces to low after i have submitted my EOI?
> 
> Your help and guidance in this regard would be very appreciated. Thanks


The average processing time for SA nomination (per their website) is 6 weeks. 

The SA state availability is determined on the date you submit your nomination application to SA, not the date you submit your EOI. For SA, if there is availability on the date you apply then you will receive the state nomination (assuming you meet the criteria), even if the availability changes to special conditions while your application is being processed. Whether an occupation is high/medium/low availability does not seem to affect the chance of being approved. It is purely an indication of how close the state is to meeting its quota for that occupation. If an occupation has medium or low availability you may want to submit your application soon because others may take the remaining places before you apply.

I have seen an example of this is a few months ago when someone on this forum applied to SA when the availability for their occupation was low. Immediately after applying it went to special conditions. Their application was approved so it appears that they took the last available space for their occupation.


----------



## bangaakshay

Any update anyone .. regarding invite from SA or visa grant

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DAus

Got my Visa Grant today!!
Absolutely surprised and delighted!


ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
Age:30 points
PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
Vetasses +result - 5 years 
Experience: 10 points
Education: 10 pts
EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
Invitation: 2nd Dec 2016
Visa Lodgement: 15 Dec 2016
PCC: 21st Dec
All Docs Submission: 28 Dec 2016
Visa Direct Grant: 9 Jan 2017!!


----------



## Sohamdk

DAus said:


> Got my Visa Grant today!!
> Absolutely surprised and delighted!
> 
> 
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> Age:30 points
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
> Vetasses +result - 5 years
> Experience: 10 points
> Education: 10 pts
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> Invitation: 2nd Dec 2016
> Visa Lodgement: 15 Dec 2016
> PCC: 21st Dec
> All Docs Submission: 28 Dec 2016
> Visa Direct Grant: 9 Jan 2017!!


Congratulations DAus!!


----------



## Hmcvn

Congratulations DAus! It seems your response time is very quick, guess bcoz you ve got high points.


----------



## andreyx108b

DAus said:


> Got my Visa Grant today!!
> 
> Absolutely surprised and delighted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> 
> Age:30 points
> 
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
> 
> Vetasses +result - 5 years
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Education: 10 pts
> 
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> 
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> 
> Invitation: 2nd Dec 2016
> 
> Visa Lodgement: 15 Dec 2016
> 
> PCC: 21st Dec
> 
> All Docs Submission: 28 Dec 2016
> 
> Visa Direct Grant: 9 Jan 2017!!




Congrats!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus

DAus said:


> Got my Visa Grant today!!
> 
> Absolutely surprised and delighted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> 
> Age:30 points
> 
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
> 
> Vetasses +result - 5 years
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Education: 10 pts
> 
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> 
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> 
> Invitation: 2nd Dec 2016
> 
> Visa Lodgement: 15 Dec 2016
> 
> PCC: 21st Dec
> 
> All Docs Submission: 28 Dec 2016
> 
> Visa Direct Grant: 9 Jan 2017!!




Congrats 
 well done


Sent from my  iphone


----------



## emtiaz_A

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Alhamdullilah by the grace of God I got the nomination email /invitation today. I would like to thank you guys who helped me and supported the queries with your valuable feedback.
> 
> This has been a tough ride , I might have some lessons for some guys here. I decided to apply for migration in Sep start and started preparing for IELTS. I booked the date of 24th Sep and was very hopeful to get 8 all. But little did i know  , I got 7.5 in writing and 8 or 8.5 in rest of the topics. Meanwhile I submitted my case to ACS for degrees and work experience assessment. I am working as Senior Project Manager in a tech company for 7 years, initially i joined in as Project Manager and got promoted 3 years ago. My JD encompasses Business analysis as well as project management areas.
> 
> Now at that time I did not know about SA or state sponsorship, I asked my HR to provide me with the experience letter and I applied on ACS website for ICT BA. The assessment took 12 days and it came out positive for ICT BA. I was thinking , Oh God I am blessed and now I will get the invite in a month or so.
> 
> At this time one of my friends introduced me to this forum and I began seeing the unusual pile of worthy cases in ICT BA category. People are waiting for almost 9 months with 65 points in 189 category without any invite. As I will be turning 33 coming MAY i had a very small window. I was browsing through EXPATFORUM and I saw South Australia State sponsorship thread.
> 
> I read through almost 200 pages one night and was very happy to know that they require only 70 points including 5 state sponsorship points for ICT BA but then again silly me. I didnot notice the red area which indicates special conditions apply against this ICT BA occupation.
> 
> I was very happily waiting for my IELTS results so that I can apply to SA when one of my friends upon sharing the strategy made me realize that it requires 80 points when an occupation is in special conditions in SA.
> 
> This was a very tough time, at that time I had two choices . One was to take PTE A and get 79+ in each component or get myself assessed as ICT PM from ACS.
> 
> I took the second option and logged an appeal review to ACS , I didnot upload any additional document and asked them to assess me for ICT PM with existing experience letters. I did some hard work and wrote all ict units matching the ICT PM core/related ict units in comments section.
> 
> The response from ACS came in one day with suitable and positive outcome for ICT PM. Now this was the time of joy for me. I filed my case with SA with 70 points and then the wait begun.
> 
> I was getting hopeless by the end of 6th week and suddenly today when it is the first day of 7th week i received my invitation email. I am so happy now and planning to file my case in next 15 days with DIBP. Wish me luck for my journey.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/cheer2.gif
> Thank you all.
> 
> Regards


Alhamdulillah and congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513

DAus said:


> Got my Visa Grant today!!
> Absolutely surprised and delighted!
> 
> 
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> Age:30 points
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
> Vetasses +result - 5 years
> Experience: 10 points
> Education: 10 pts
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> Invitation: 2nd Dec 2016
> Visa Lodgement: 15 Dec 2016
> PCC: 21st Dec
> All Docs Submission: 28 Dec 2016
> Visa Direct Grant: 9 Jan 2017!!


wowww.... grant soo fast.!

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## pbad2305

jontymorgan said:


> The average processing time for SA nomination (per their website) is 6 weeks.
> 
> The SA state availability is determined on the date you submit your nomination application to SA, not the date you submit your EOI. For SA, if there is availability on the date you apply then you will receive the state nomination (assuming you meet the criteria), even if the availability changes to special conditions while your application is being processed. Whether an occupation is high/medium/low availability does not seem to affect the chance of being approved. It is purely an indication of how close the state is to meeting its quota for that occupation. If an occupation has medium or low availability you may want to submit your application soon because others may take the remaining places before you apply.
> 
> I have seen an example of this is a few months ago when someone on this forum applied to SA when the availability for their occupation was low. Immediately after applying it went to special conditions. Their application was approved so it appears that they took the last available space for their occupation.


Thank you for your kind revert. Sorry was lost in the trail of messages and missed replying to you earlier. I submitted my application for SA SS on 31-12-2016 when the occupation was low and it has been lodged and submitted. There was no provision however to submit/upload Partner skills docs so I emailed to South aus state separately attaching the docs as I had claimed points in EOI and shared all details. I got an acknowledgement on 9th Jan'16 from a Prog Co-ordinatore Immigration stating that they have received my mail and all documents have been updated for the purpose of assessment. You think I should get an invite as I meet their eligibility criteria and score a 70 without state nomination points. Please share your experience if anyone has got denied of an invite. Thank you again.


----------



## Newuser123

Congratulations Buddy!!!! Good to know.

I am also in same boat and applied for SA EOI....

Can you pls let us know the complete documents you have submitted forVisa processing.

Thanks






Yogi4Aus said:


> Congrats
> well done
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iphone


----------



## Newuser123

Try www.gumtree.com It will help you to find accommodation.

I am also in same boat and waiting for EOI for SA. Can you pls confirm list of documents you have submitted for visa .

Thanks




kishore007 said:


> Hi, I am planning to travel South Australia from India in Feb-17. I have received 489 visa grant on 06-Dec-16.
> 
> Initially planning to come alone for job search and have plans to bring family once I settle-in in SA.
> 
> Apart from visa grant letter and passport do we need to carry any other documents (I have all my document soft copies).
> 
> Do we get any Paying guest accommodation near Adelaide.
> 
> Any other useful information is much appreciated and I am very thankful to this forum on any other pointers.


----------



## pbad2305

jontymorgan said:


> The average processing time for SA nomination (per their website) is 6 weeks.
> 
> The SA state availability is determined on the date you submit your nomination application to SA, not the date you submit your EOI. For SA, if there is availability on the date you apply then you will receive the state nomination (assuming you meet the criteria), even if the availability changes to special conditions while your application is being processed. Whether an occupation is high/medium/low availability does not seem to affect the chance of being approved. It is purely an indication of how close the state is to meeting its quota for that occupation. If an occupation has medium or low availability you may want to submit your application soon because others may take the remaining places before you apply.
> 
> I have seen an example of this is a few months ago when someone on this forum applied to SA when the availability for their occupation was low. Immediately after applying it went to special conditions. Their application was approved so it appears that they took the last available space for their occupation.


Thank you for your kind revert. Sorry was lost in the trail of messages and missed replying to you earlier. I submitted my application for SA SS on 31-12-2016 when the occupation was low and it has been lodged and submitted. There was no provision however to submit/upload Partner skills docs so I emailed to South aus state separately attaching the docs as I had claimed points in EOI and shared all details. I got an acknowledgement on 9th Jan'16 from a Prog Co-ordinatore Immigration stating that they have received my mail and all documents have been updated for the purpose of assessment. You think I should get an invite as I meet their eligibility criteria and score a 70 without state nomination points? The only 3 documents SA asked to upload were Age proof, IELTS scorecard & Assessment Outcome report. didn't ask for education docs, spouse partner skills. Please share your experience if anyone has got denied of an invite. Thank you again.


----------



## jontymorgan

pbad2305 said:


> Thank you for your kind revert. Sorry was lost in the trail of messages and missed replying to you earlier. I submitted my application for SA SS on 31-12-2016 when the occupation was low and it has been lodged and submitted. There was no provision however to submit/upload Partner skills docs so I emailed to South aus state separately attaching the docs as I had claimed points in EOI and shared all details. I got an acknowledgement on 9th Jan'16 from a Prog Co-ordinatore Immigration stating that they have received my mail and all documents have been updated for the purpose of assessment. You think I should get an invite as I meet their eligibility criteria and score a 70 without state nomination points? The only 3 documents SA asked to upload were Age proof, IELTS scorecard & Assessment Outcome report. didn't ask for education docs, spouse partner skills. Please share your experience if anyone has got denied of an invite. Thank you again.


The only people I know who have been denied are those who do not meet the eligibility criteria. If SA requires any further documentation they will email you. They should not deny you for any possible missing documentation without asking you to provide it first. I only had to upload my passport, IELTS and skills assessment. I did not hear anything from SA between the acknowledgement of receipt of the application and receiving the approval email. For me that took 8 weeks but I think the current processing time is shorter than that. 

All you can do for now is wait, but be encouraged that SA processes applications systematically and if you meet eligibility criteria then you will receive the nomination. The state nomination process in some other states (especially NSW) feels more like a lottery and in those states there is no way on knowing if or when you will receive a nomination.


----------



## Sohamdk

jontymorgan said:


> The only people I know who have been denied are those who do not meet the eligibility criteria. If SA requires any further documentation they will email you. They should not deny you for any possible missing documentation without asking you to provide it first. I only had to upload my passport, IELTS and skills assessment. I did not hear anything from SA between the acknowledgement of receipt of the application and receiving the approval email. For me that took 8 weeks but I think the current processing time is shorter than that.
> 
> All you can do for now is wait, but be encouraged that SA processes applications systematically and if you meet eligibility criteria then you will receive the nomination. The state nomination process in some other states (especially NSW) feels more like a lottery and in those states there is no way on knowing if or when you will receive a nomination.


Hi,

Just wanted to clarify... Do you mean that one will surely get state nomination if they fulfill the eligibility?

Regards,

Soham


----------



## andreyx108b

Sohamdk said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to clarify... Do you mean that one will surely get state nomination if they fulfill the eligibility?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Soham




Thats correct 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shivam7106

*Many Congratulations........
and All the Best to the new PR holders of Australia for your next big move*


----------



## Sohamdk

andreyx108b said:


> Thats correct
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi,

Thank you for your response. I am glad to know that I should receive my invitation for SA SS 489 under high points category!! Have applied and paid fees on 28th Dec, 2016. Hope for the best.

Regards


----------



## pbad2305

jontymorgan said:


> The only people I know who have been denied are those who do not meet the eligibility criteria. If SA requires any further documentation they will email you. They should not deny you for any possible missing documentation without asking you to provide it first. I only had to upload my passport, IELTS and skills assessment. I did not hear anything from SA between the acknowledgement of receipt of the application and receiving the approval email. For me that took 8 weeks but I think the current processing time is shorter than that.
> 
> All you can do for now is wait, but be encouraged that SA processes applications systematically and if you meet eligibility criteria then you will receive the nomination. The state nomination process in some other states (especially NSW) feels more like a lottery and in those states there is no way on knowing if or when you will receive a nomination.


Thanks ya, that's helpful information. I haven't received any acknowledgement from SA regarding receipt of my application. I just have the fees receipt upon paying & submitting the form. The application online says "Submitted" that's all. Will they send an email confirming they have received my application. I submitted it on 31-12-2016. Please share, thank you.


----------



## pbad2305

pbad2305 said:


> Thanks ya, that's helpful information. I haven't received any acknowledgement from SA regarding receipt of my application. I just have the fees receipt upon paying & submitting the form. The application online says "Submitted" that's all. Will they send an email confirming they have received my application. I submitted it on 31-12-2016. Please share, thank you.


Sorry, I did receive an automated email upon paying up. The criteria for SA include, as per attachment, right?


----------



## jontymorgan

pbad2305 said:


> Thanks ya, that's helpful information. I haven't received any acknowledgement from SA regarding receipt of my application. I just have the fees receipt upon paying & submitting the form. The application online says "Submitted" that's all. Will they send an email confirming they have received my application. I submitted it on 31-12-2016. Please share, thank you.


You should receive an email saying, "This email is to confirm that your Immigration SA Nomination Application has been successfully lodged. You can continue to monitor the progress of this application by using the application tracker."

If SA does not require any additional information then the next email you should receive is once they have made a decision. It will say, "Your Immigration SA application status has changed"


----------



## DAus

Hi JontyMorgan,

May i know how's your job finding in south australia coming about? I am also looking around for suitable jobs in the finance industry, seems like there are very few available. I intend to land in Adelaide in July, welcome any suggestions from helpful people in our chatroom.


ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
Age:30 points
PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
Vetasses +result - 5 years 
Experience: 10 points
Education: 10 pts

EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17/10/2016
SA Nomination submission: 21/10/2016
Invitation: 02/12/2016
Visa Lodgement: 15/12/2016
PCC: 21/12/2016
All Docs Submission: 28/12/2016
Visa Direct Grant: 09/01/2017
IED: 21/12/17


----------



## Kiran_K

Hi everyone,
I have one query, I have submitted my EOI for Subclass 190 for economist position on December 2016 and till now I haven't received any information and now(i.e. on 17.01.2017) South Australia has issued list in which economists are high in demand. so is it worth while to apply for SA or shall I wait for NSW invitation.


----------



## jontymorgan

Kiran_K said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have one query, I have submitted my EOI for Subclass 190 for economist position on December 2016 and till now I haven't received any information and now(i.e. on 17.01.2017) South Australia has issued list in which economists are high in demand. so is it worth while to apply for SA or shall I wait for NSW invitation.


The SA process is much more predictable than NSW. SA processes applications in the order received whereas NSW selects people to be nominated from their pool of applicants. If you meet the criteria and submit your application then SA will invite you. Processing time is currently approximately 6 weeks.

The most important factor in deciding whether to apply for NSW or SA is where you want to live and the employment opportunities there. With the 190 visa you are (morally) committing to live in that state for two years. I am not familiar with the job market for economists in Australia but I would guess that Sydney being the financial centre would have more job opportunities for economists than Adelaide.


----------



## Kiran_K

Thanks Jontymorgan.


----------



## Aakyl4ever

*263212 ICT Support engineer*

I have 70 Points and submitted EOI fro ANZCO -263212 but never been invited. Can some one explain whats wrong ?

Even today 18-Jan I see SA has updated it lists which seem I am eligible under special conditions either 1 of these listed below. 

1.I am an international graduate of South Australia.
2. I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
3. I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
4.I have high points.

why am I not invited - can some one explain please.


----------



## jontymorgan

Aakyl4ever said:


> I have 70 Points and submitted EOI fro ANZCO -263212 but never been invited. Can some one explain whats wrong ?
> 
> Even today 18-Jan I see SA has updated it lists which seem I am eligible under special conditions either 1 of these listed below.
> 
> 1.I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> 2. I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> 3. I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
> 4.I have high points.
> 
> why am I not invited - can some one explain please.


In addition to submitting your EOI, did you submit an application to South Australia on the SA migration website? You will not receive an invite from SA without it. SA charges a fee of AU$200 for the application. 

Also, to get a nomination, SA must be the only state selected on your EOI. If you select multiple states then your SA application will be rejected.

Which of the special conditions do you qualify for?


----------



## Kiran_K

Kiran_K said:


> Thanks Jontymorgan.


So I have one more query, if I will submit my SA EOI and subsequently received visa invitation (as my occupation is high in demand and to be safer) and wait for 60 days in between will I be eligible to get another invitation for NSW also?


----------



## andreyx108b

Kiran_K said:


> So I have one more query, if I will submit my SA EOI and subsequently received visa invitation (as my occupation is high in demand and to be safer) and wait for 60 days in between will I be eligible to get another invitation for NSW also?




With separate EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migaus

*Query*

In case of South Austrlia for 190 PR ,one gets an invitation post the EOI and then have to file for VISA at DIBP , what is this nomination thing ??




DAus said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Who have their visas approved from DIBP after getting their SA invitation? Can share how long it took and your experiences?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> Age:30 points
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - Superior (20 points)
> Vetasses +result - 22nd Sept 2016
> Experience: 10 points
> Qualifications : 15 pts
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> Invitation: ?


----------



## jontymorgan

Migaus said:


> In case of South Austrlia for 190 PR ,one gets an invitation post the EOI and then have to file for VISA at DIBP , what is this nomination thing ??


With NSW you receive an invitation to apply for state nomination first. When you receive the invitation from NSW you then submit an application to NSW. After it is approved by NSW you can then apply for the 190 visa at DIBP.

SA is a little different as there is no invitation stage. You apply for state nomination directly on the SA migration website. Once it is approved (it currently takes about 6 weeks) then you can apply for the 190 visa at DIBP.

Your timeline says that you applied for SA nomination on 21 October. Something doesn't sound right because SA processes applications in the order that they are received and I haven't heard any applications taking 3 months (6-8 weeks is normal). Did you submit your application and pay the AU$200 fee on the SA migration website?


----------



## Aakyl4ever

Thanks a lot.
1. I don't think my MARA agent has submitted a separate application apart of the EOI. I will check with them. Appreciate if you could give me more details about this specific application and the website. 

2. In the EOI SA is the only state mentioned. 

3. I think I am good with special condition "HIGH POINTS" since I have 70 now and the special condition also asks for 70 as updated SA list 18 Jan 2017.


----------



## sarwarhusain

*ICT PM in High availability*

I applied on SA website early november while my occupation ICT PM was in medium availability. During the time it dropped to Low availability. I am amazed to see that ICT PM is again in high availability currently.

I dont understand how come this is possible, might be the case the ICT PM are more in demand or the existing users did not avail invitations. Best of luck for people applying.


----------



## jontymorgan

Aakyl4ever said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 1. I don't think my MARA agent has submitted a separate application apart of the EOI. I will check with them. Appreciate if you could give me more details about this specific application and the website.
> 
> 2. In the EOI SA is the only state mentioned.
> 
> 3. I think I am good with special condition "HIGH POINTS" since I have 70 now and the special condition also asks for 70 as updated SA list 18 Jan 2017.


Here is the link to nomination process on the SA migration website: Nomination process

Look at point 2 under 'How to apply'. That link takes you through to the SA Registration website where the state nomination application is submitted.


----------



## andreyx108b

sarwarhusain said:


> I applied on SA website early november while my occupation ICT PM was in medium availability. During the time it dropped to Low availability. I am amazed to see that ICT PM is again in high availability currently.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand how come this is possible, might be the case the ICT PM are more in demand or the existing users did not avail invitations. Best of luck for people applying.




I would say that is quite normal, they have certain quota, which they slowly fulfill, say just for example quota is 7 places, 5 people were issues ITA for ict pm, but then only 1 applied, so based in that availability increased back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that is quite normal, they have certain quota, which they slowly fulfill, say just for example quota is 7 places, 5 people were issues ITA for ict pm, but then only 1 applied, so based in that availability increased back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now it is again in low availability in just 2 days... ............may be it was a mistake.


----------



## wtdm

*Hi All 

Need urgent help.

While landing is it necessary to take same amount of money which we declared in funds during state sponsorship application or visa application?*


----------



## vinodn007

wtdm said:


> *Hi All
> 
> Need urgent help.
> 
> While landing is it necessary to take same amount of money which we declared in funds during state sponsorship application or visa application?*


No not necessary


----------



## vinodn007

sarwarhusain said:


> Now it is again in low availability in just 2 days... ............may be it was a mistake.


It is again in high availability now when I checked.


----------



## andreyx108b

sarwarhusain said:


> Now it is again in low availability in just 2 days... ............may be it was a mistake.




They tend to update often, really often, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Got my golden email today and was sponsored by SA.good luck to you all.


----------



## andreyx108b

vinodn007 said:


> Got my golden email today and was sponsored by SA.good luck to you all.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghanita

What was your points breakdown !


----------



## Ghanita

Is finance manager with 60+5 points good to go for SA?


----------



## Ghanita

Many many congratulations.


----------



## Ghanita

Does the experience of finance manager needs to be in the manager role only, or it could be assistant manager as well?


----------



## Ghanita

Congrats to Vinod,


----------



## Ghanita

Actually I am Cima & CPA member, and was working as assistant manager now I have been recently promoted to manager finance . Do u think I can claim points for all three years of my experience ? Or the post matters? Coz being a manager I'm doing pretty much the same tasks...


----------



## jontymorgan

Ghanita said:


> Actually I am Cima & CPA member, and was working as assistant manager now I have been recently promoted to manager finance . Do u think I can claim points for all three years of my experience ? Or the post matters? Coz being a manager I'm doing pretty much the same tasks...


60 + 5 points is fine for Finance Manager. You might want to get some advice on whether your experience qualifies because SA requires 3 years of relevant experience to be nominated as a Finance Manager (irrespective of whether you are claiming points for work experience or not). The exception to this is if you are a SA graduate (then you only need 12 months of experience). You may want to get a Skilled Employment Assessment to determine whether all three years of your experience are considered relevant.


----------



## Ghanita

Thankyou ?


----------



## Ghanita

How much time it takes typically for SA to reply? And how do they verify the employment claims? Do they call the HR dept or the direct supervisor only?


----------



## mightycoder

vinodn007 said:


> Got my golden email today and was sponsored by SA.good luck to you all.


Hearty Congratulations Vinod!!!


----------



## vinodn007

mightycoder said:


> Hearty Congratulations Vinod!!!


Thanks


----------



## sarb123

Vinod congrats...
Plz tell me when u have applied for SA nomination


----------



## sarb123

I have applied for SA Nomination on 20/12/16 , still waiting for reply..
Any body get invitation
Plz reply..


----------



## Sohamdk

sarb123 said:


> I have applied for SA Nomination on 20/12/16 , still waiting for reply..
> Any body get invitation
> Plz reply..


I have applied on 28th December, 2016. Please update once you get it. Ideally it takes 6 weeks. So you should expect invitation in the next week. I am also waiting for the same.

Regards,

Soham


----------



## vinodn007

sarb123 said:


> Vinod congrats...
> Plz tell me when u have applied for SA nomination


18 Aug 2016 applied to SA.received invite 13 Oct 2016.


----------



## Sohamdk

Hello Guys... suddenly the group is quiet...  what happened no invitations from SA?

I am awaiting for my 489 approval. had filed eoi on 22nd Dec and paid the fees on 28th Dec. Ideally they will invite in 6 weeks as per their website.

Waiting!!


----------



## sarb123

I have applied for SA on 20 Dec. , 6 weeks passed, still not received invitation
Waiting ..

I don't know what is the criteria for timelines...
Anybody got approval these dayz.. Plz update..


----------



## Sohamdk

sarb123 said:


> I have applied for SA on 20 Dec. , 6 weeks passed, still not received invitation
> Waiting ..
> 
> I don't know what is the criteria for timelines...
> Anybody got approval these dayz.. Plz update..


When did you pay the fees for State nomination?


----------



## TeresaAu

Hi guys,
Can anyone guide me how my sister can prove that she has been residing in SA for 12 months? Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007

TeresaAu said:


> Hi guys,
> Can anyone guide me how my sister can prove that she has been residing in SA for 12 months? Thanks.


Rental agreements, proof of any course done during that time..banking transactions,visit to the doctor..there could be numerous ways to prove that
Can you share more details of the circumstances for others to understand and help with your query pls.


----------



## sarb123

I paid fees on 20th December
Almost 44 days passed , still no reply from their side


----------



## pbad2305

*SA SS Submitted for visa 190*

Hello all,

I submitted my SA SS online on 30-12-2016. It's exactly 4 weeks and I'm still awaiting invite. Anyone has received an invite from SA who submitted their application anytime in Dec'16? Please update. 

Thanks.


----------



## TeresaAu

*SA sponsorship statement*

Hi guys,
I am required to submit the statement for SA sponsorship, can anyone share with me. I understand we need to write in our own words, but would appreciate if you can help for reference to increase my chance.
Thanks guys.


----------



## adivet4

sarb123 said:


> I have applied for SA on 20 Dec. , 6 weeks passed, still not received invitation
> Waiting ..
> 
> I don't know what is the criteria for timelines...
> Anybody got approval these dayz.. Plz update..


I am in the same boat, applied on 22nd December for 190 sub class with 75 points (139914- Quality Assurance Manager) and waiting........


----------



## Sohamdk

adivet4 said:


> I am in the same boat, applied on 22nd December for 190 sub class with 75 points (139914- Quality Assurance Manager) and waiting........


Same here... Submitted on 28th Dec. I havent seen anybdy yet who has applied for SA sponsorship post Dec 15 and have received the invitation. I think its a good sign that nobody has got it. it would had been alarming if some of the applicants would have got it... I think because of the festive season in December, it is being delayed. Should be in by next week.


----------



## ibbz87

TeresaAu said:


> Hi guys,
> I am required to submit the statement for SA sponsorship, can anyone share with me. I understand we need to write in our own words, but would appreciate if you can help for reference to increase my chance.
> Thanks guys.


hi
well make sure you conduct some research based on your anzsco code.
then in your statement point to the job market related to your occupation as well as in general. Discuss the weather and other social lifestyle characteristics of SA to show how well you will adopt to it.
you shall be good to go.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Migaus

Hi have you got the invitation ,how long generally does it take for 190 visas ,score 80+5

QUOTE=DAus;11336401]Hi all! 

Who have their visas approved from DIBP after getting their SA invitation? Can share how long it took and your experiences?

Thanks!


_________________________________
ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
Age:30 points
PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - Superior (20 points)
Vetasses +result - 22nd Sept 2016 
Experience: 10 points
Qualifications : 15 pts
EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
Invitation: ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All!

I am new here and yet to start the process for South Australia visa 190/489 under occupation Recruitment Consultant 223112.

I have my close family as citizen in Adelaide, hence will be able to apply under this occupation.

Kindly suggest what will be waiting period for State Sponsership under 223112 as I have heard its very long.

Also what will be suitable for me 190 or 489.

Thanks
Abhi


----------



## DAus

Hi

It took.exactly 6 wks to get SA invitation from my submission, standard according to their website. As for my Visa it was approved in less than 4 weeks. It varies from what i read about other applicants


----------



## sarb123

I got SA Nomination today..
Nomination applied-- 20 Dec. 2016
Approved--- 3rd. Feb. 2017


----------



## Sohamdk

sarb123 said:


> I got SA Nomination today..
> Nomination applied-- 20 Dec. 2016
> Approved--- 3rd. Feb. 2017


Hi Sarb,

Congrats!! Can you pls write your occupation and timeline. That would help others.

Thanks...


----------



## Sohamdk

DAus said:


> Hi
> 
> It took.exactly 6 wks to get SA invitation from my submission, standard according to their website. As for my Visa it was approved in less than 4 weeks. It varies from what i read about other applicants


Hi, can you pl let us know your occupation and application timeline. That would be of great help.

Regrds,


----------



## jontymorgan

Migaus said:


> Hi have you got the invitation ,how long generally does it take for 190 visas ,score 80+5
> 
> Who have their visas approved from DIBP after getting their SA invitation? Can share how long it took and your experiences?
> 
> Thanks!


The DIPB processing time varies a lot. Some people are approved in less than 2 weeks and others take over a year. The average seems to be about 2-3 months. Unfortunately, knowing how long it took someone to get their approval will not help in determining how long it will take for you because each application is different and will trigger different checks.


----------



## anur4

Hi guys,Can somebody please help me with my question related to South Australian state nomination-visa ..I really hope you will reply my question and I'd be very grateful.

*I am currently 32 years old and,this coming April Ill be turning 33 years.
*Ive completed BCS PGD - IT examinations in 2009 (which is equivalent to a 
bachelors degree) but Ive completed my professional project in year 2014.

*Since 2009 I have the working experience as a "Multimedia Specialist".

Right now I'm getting ready for my PTE-Academic examination with the hope that I'll
be able to score 65 in each section in order to fulfill the requirement of 10 marks for my visa process.

So my question is If I score 70 marks total and then I lodge EOI in age 32 at the end of the March how long would it take to get the invitation for my occupation?
will it get reduced after my birthday in April?If so I would not receive an Invitation right?

I'm sorry for too many questions.
Thanks so much!


----------



## adivet4

sarb123 said:


> I got SA Nomination today..
> Nomination applied-- 20 Dec. 2016
> Approved--- 3rd. Feb. 2017


Congratulations! Could you please give details about your occupation and points to help others get an idea about how long it could take? Thanks!!


----------



## trombokk

sarb123 said:


> I got SA Nomination today..
> Nomination applied-- 20 Dec. 2016
> Approved--- 3rd. Feb. 2017


Congrats mate. Can you please share your occupation, points and timeline so that we can get an idea about the processing time. It will be really helpful and are you already residing in Australia.
All the best for the future endeavors.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## lisa.abraham07

Dear All,

I am new here and need to start the process for South Australia, Adelaide Sub class 190 visa. Is there any one in this group who applied for 313199 ICT support technician or 313112 ICT CUSTOMER SUPPORT OFFICER?


----------



## vinodn007

lisa.abraham07 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new here and need to start the process for South Australia, Adelaide Sub class 190 visa. Is there any one in this group who applied for 313199 ICT support technician or 313112 ICT CUSTOMER SUPPORT OFFICER?


I presume you are already done with your skills assessment from TRA.next step would be to visit the migration.sa website and the steps to follow are clearly laid out.go to the state list and see the conditions against your anzco code and if you fulfill next steps to apply for state nomination via their website and provide supporting for the same ..pay $200 and in 6 weeks you should get your state nomination approval if you meet the criteria. The file visa application with dibp.i heckes and your o upation code has nokination places left so i would suggest apply at the earliest.good luck.


----------



## adivet4

adivet4 said:


> Congratulations! Could you please give details about your occupation and points to help others get an idea about how long it could take? Thanks!!


I have finally received the invitation from SA today! 

Nominated Occupation: 139914 (Quality Assurance Manager)
Points: 75+5
EOI and SS applied: 22.12.2016
Invited: 06.02.2017


----------



## Migaus

Looks like its taking about 6 weeks for SA Invitation to come for subclass 190 visa . I have applied EOI and SS on 04/01/2017 . Waiting for the invitation . Fingers crossed .


----------



## Migaus

For South Australia Filing and EOI and SS lodging is the same thing ...RIGHT?

I have filled an EOI in the immigration south Australia website . 

Anyone pls do confirm .


----------



## pbad2305

@Migaus 

EOI and SA SS application are two different things. Once you submit your EOI, post which you have to fill SA SS application form online pay their fees of 200 AUD and then submit the application. Info provided in SA SS application should match as per EOI and you must select State South Aus in EOI.


----------



## Migaus

Thanks ,have done the same .


----------



## sarb123

Applied SA Nomination on 20.12.16
Points-- 70 including Nomination
Occupation -- Production Manager
Nomination received-- 06.02.17


----------



## emtiaz_A

sarb123 said:


> Applied SA Nomination on 20.12.16
> Points-- 70 including Nomination
> Occupation -- Production Manager
> Nomination received-- 06.02.17


congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aamer_S

sarb123 said:


> Applied SA Nomination on 20.12.16
> Points-- 70 including Nomination
> Occupation -- Production Manager
> Nomination received-- 06.02.17


Congratulations


----------



## saikishoreal

Hello All,

Could someone please clarify the chances of getting invited for job code 133611 - Supply and Distribution Manager for SA with points 60+5?

Thanks,
Sai


----------



## jontymorgan

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could someone please clarify the chances of getting invited for job code 133611 - Supply and Distribution Manager for SA with points 60+5?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sai


If you meet the criteria for nomination on the SA website then you should receive an invite. For SA there seems to be no benefit having more points than the minimum required for an occupation on the list (which is 55 + 5 points for most non-IT related occupations).


----------



## Migaus

Hi ,

I had filed my SA EOI ,the case officer had asked for the access to PTE scores , I logged into the website and sent the report . Is there anyway to know if PTE had fulfilled this and the access has been given to immigration SA .

Though the receipt says 1-2 business days ,but I have not heard from either PTE or immigration SA as yet .

can anyone help .


----------



## saikishoreal

Migaus said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> I had filed my SA EOI ,the case officer had asked for the access to PTE scores , I logged into the website and sent the report . Is there anyway to know if PTE had fulfilled this and the access has been given to immigration SA .
> 
> 
> 
> Though the receipt says 1-2 business days ,but I have not heard from either PTE or immigration SA as yet .
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone help .




You should get an acknowledgment email from Pearson that the report sent to DIBP. If not contact Pearson customer care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migaus

saikishoreal said:


> You should get an acknowledgment email from Pearson that the report sent to DIBP. If not contact Pearson customer care.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ,let me try and get in touch with the CC team .


----------



## Sohamdk

Migaus said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I had filed my SA EOI ,the case officer had asked for the access to PTE scores , I logged into the website and sent the report . Is there anyway to know if PTE had fulfilled this and the access has been given to immigration SA .
> 
> Though the receipt says 1-2 business days ,but I have not heard from either PTE or immigration SA as yet .
> 
> can anyone help .


I had same issue. it takes 2 dys for the score to reach them. I sent them on 8th Feb. Awaiting further response from them. You can check whether they have got it or not by logging in PTE website and click on view score report history. they would have 2 dats, ordered and sent... check sent date... when did this happen to you?


----------



## Migaus

Sohamdk said:


> I had same issue. it takes 2 dys for the score to reach them. I sent them on 8th Feb. Awaiting further response from them. You can check whether they have got it or not by logging in PTE website and click on view score report history. they would have 2 dats, ordered and sent... check sent date... when did this happen to you?


Thanks , that was helpful . on the 10th Feb . Not heard from them as yet . Do let me know if you get a response from them .
where in India are you from .


----------



## harryv123

Guys just want to confirm that 

Is SA not accepting test takers copy of TOEFL as English proof ?

Because after 6 month of test and paying 2 times for additional copies I have not received TOEFL score copy delivered at my home till date.


----------



## trombokk

Hi friends, 
I am new to this forum. I have applied for the job code 312999 on 6 Feb, 2016 with 60+5 points. I am from India and is an offshore applicant.

I wanted to know how much time does the state take to invite an offshore applicant and how to find out the status of my application I.e. whether it is under process or in finalization stage?

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk

Hi Friends,
I am new to this forum. I have applied for the job code 312999 on 6 Feb, 2017 with 60+5 points. I am from India and is an offshore applicant.

I wanted to know how much time does the state take to invite an offshore applicant and how to find out the status of my application I.e. whether it is under process or in finalization stage?

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

trombokk said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for the job code 312999 on 6 Feb, 2017 with 60+5 points. I am from India and is an offshore applicant.
> 
> I wanted to know how much time does the state take to invite an offshore applicant and how to find out the status of my application I.e. whether it is under process or in finalization stage?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


South Australia takes 6 weeks to send the invite. If your occupation is open in SA, you would get the invite in 6 weeks.


----------



## trombokk

Shailz said:


> South Australia takes 6 weeks to send the invite. If your occupation is open in SA, you would get the invite in 6 weeks.


Thanks for the information. My occupation is open and in medium availability demand.

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohamdk

Migaus said:


> Thanks , that was helpful . on the 10th Feb . Not heard from them as yet . Do let me know if you get a response from them .
> where in India are you from .


Got my invitation today!! :fencing:


----------



## hhassan

All the best for everyone. I am also waiting for the golden email.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi

Can somebody please suggest, will the waiting time be 6 weeks if the occupation is in Supplementary Skilled List and I am able to access it via Chain migration.

Thanks


----------



## trombokk

Sohamdk said:


> Got my invitation today!! :fencing:


Congrats. What was your date of application to SA?

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## trombokk

Sohamdk said:


> Got my invitation today!! :fencing:


Congrats. What was your date of application to SA?


Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Abhi_ said:


> Hi
> 
> Can somebody please suggest, will the waiting time be 6 weeks if the occupation is in Supplementary Skilled List and I am able to access it via Chain migration.
> 
> Thanks


Which list the occupation is on does not affect the processing time.


----------



## c_Shroff81

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and wanted to know if there are any HR adviser with 70 points for 190 category and have received an invite from the SA?


----------



## Abhi_

c_Shroff81 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted to know if there are any HR adviser with 70 points for 190 category and have received an invite from the SA?


There are very less people for HR Adviser & Recruitment Consultant, I also have same queries.

HR Adviser is only open for Australian International Graduates or having there close family member there, how have you applied?


----------



## maddy17

Im fairly new here! How long does it takes for SA state sponsorship? 
Cheers,


----------



## Shailz

maddy17 said:


> Im fairly new here! How long does it takes for SA state sponsorship?
> Cheers,


\

It takes around 6 weeks.


----------



## trombokk

Hello Friends,

Its little urgent so a quick response will be very helpful.My agent has uploaded wrong document while applying for SA state sponsorship. Is it possible to withdraw the application. Already 4 weeks have completed since the application has been lodged.
So kindly advise on how to withdraw or cancel the application.
Thanks

Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

2 to 4 weeks 



maddy17 said:


> Im fairly new here! How long does it takes for SA state sponsorship?
> Cheers,


----------



## two2

I guess by this time the application is already near completion; you may have to send an immediate email to SA asking for advice. 

Rgds/T2



trombokk said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Its little urgent so a quick response will be very helpful.My agent has uploaded wrong document while applying for SA state sponsorship. Is it possible to withdraw the application. Already 4 weeks have completed since the application has been lodged.
> So kindly advise on how to withdraw or cancel the application.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my YU5010A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmcvn

Dear mates,

I am seeking for your advice urgently on my case.
I just got positive feedback from AIM for my Skill Assess under ANZSCO 131112 Sales & Marketing Manager. This is the quote fro result : 

“Your managerial experience as Sales and Marketing Director in company X (2014/16) shows that you have a record of proven achievement over a period of three years or more in a senior management position such as chief executive, general manager or senior functional manager.”

In fact, from 2014-2016 the total time I worked in company X is 2 years (from Feb 2014 to Feb 2016), which was clearly stated in the application (we can calculate it is 2 years, right?). However the Assessment Body (AIM in this case) still count it as 3 years. They explained to me that it is because I have relevant Bachelor and Master degree , so it can be assessed as 3 years, still. 

It is maybe the way AIM calculate years of experience. But the question is when I fill in EOI, I am afraid they will only account 2 years (as in fact Feb 2014-Feb 2016 is 2 years) and it means I will have ) 0 POINTS for work experience, which will be very bad for me as currently I have only 50 points + 5 points SS (if successful), not sufficient. I need 5 points for work experience at least. 

Any people have the same experience or any advice for me in this case please???

Million thanks.


----------



## two2

Hi, 

While filling EOI, your experience gets auto calculated based on the dates you provide and if the experience is relevant. Hence, if the related experience is Feb 2014 to Feb 2016, your related experience will be taken as 2 years only in EOI irrespective of what AIM has stated in their letter. 

Question: What did you do from Feb 2016 to Feb 2017? You can also add this experience if you worked at same position. 

Rgds/T2



Hmcvn said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> I am seeking for your advice urgently on my case.
> I just got positive feedback from AIM for my Skill Assess under ANZSCO 131112 Sales & Marketing Manager. This is the quote fro result :
> 
> “Your managerial experience as Sales and Marketing Director in company X (2014/16) shows that you have a record of proven achievement over a period of three years or more in a senior management position such as chief executive, general manager or senior functional manager.”
> 
> In fact, from 2014-2016 the total time I worked in company X is 2 years (from Feb 2014 to Feb 2016), which was clearly stated in the application (we can calculate it is 2 years, right?). However the Assessment Body (AIM in this case) still count it as 3 years. They explained to me that it is because I have relevant Bachelor and Master degree , so it can be assessed as 3 years, still.
> 
> It is maybe the way AIM calculate years of experience. But the question is when I fill in EOI, I am afraid they will only account 2 years (as in fact Feb 2014-Feb 2016 is 2 years) and it means I will have ) 0 POINTS for work experience, which will be very bad for me as currently I have only 50 points + 5 points SS (if successful), not sufficient. I need 5 points for work experience at least.
> 
> Any people have the same experience or any advice for me in this case please???
> 
> Million thanks.


----------



## Hmcvn

Thanks Two2 very much for your reply. 

If it is the case, then I would get ) point for work experience. 
From Mar 2016 till now, I am working for another company as Deputy Marketing Director (there is no Mkt Director) where I report directly to CCO (CCO reports to CEO) and have more than enough sub-ordinates report to me (and each has at least 3 asistant managers or supervisors report to them). I have stated in AIM application but they did not count this period as work experience at all, they only count the time from Feb 2014-Feb 2016. 

Do you think there is any chance that when I fill in EOI, they will consider again the time from mar 2016-now as I mentioned above? 




two2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> While filling EOI, your experience gets auto calculated based on the dates you provide and if the experience is relevant. Hence, if the related experience is Feb 2014 to Feb 2016, your related experience will be taken as 2 years only in EOI irrespective of what AIM has stated in their letter.
> 
> Question: What did you do from Feb 2016 to Feb 2017? You can also add this experience if you worked at same position.
> 
> Rgds/T2


----------



## two2

The same happened with me when I applied to VETASSESS. They did not consider the most recent job as according to them the requirement was fulfilled from the last job. Then I had to apply for PTA (Points Test Advice) and got all my experience as related and positive. 

In my opinion, if your current job is meeting the requirements, you can go ahead and launch your EOI. Check mark your current job (Mar 2016 ~ Mar 2017) as 'relevant', this will make your 3 years count complete; and will award you 5 points. 

AIM is one of the most strict assessing authority and if they have given you positive assessment and that too for 3 years already, you should not have any problem at the visa application stage. 

Note: I am not an immigration agent; my opinions are based on personal experiences. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2




Hmcvn said:


> Thanks Two2 very much for your reply.
> 
> If it is the case, then I would get ) point for work experience.
> From Mar 2016 till now, I am working for another company as Deputy Marketing Director (there is no Mkt Director) where I report directly to CCO (CCO reports to CEO) and have more than enough sub-ordinates report to me (and each has at least 3 asistant managers or supervisors report to them). I have stated in AIM application but they did not count this period as work experience at all, they only count the time from Feb 2014-Feb 2016.
> 
> Do you think there is any chance that when I fill in EOI, they will consider again the time from mar 2016-now as I mentioned above?


----------



## Hmcvn

Big thanks Two2. 

Please allow me to send you private messages sometimes for your advice. It is lucky to have you experience the same case as mine.


----------



## Diggy

Any hope for 60+5 point mechanical engineering


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

For South Australia SS we need 1 year of exp. in last 3 years, my 3 years of experience will be deducted by Vetassess for Recruitment Consultant role as I have only 3.6 years of experience, should I wait for anothere 6 months or 

South Australia SS experience requirement is independent of skill assessment outcomes.

Request you all to kindly suggest, as it's little urgent.

Regards,
Abhi


----------



## two2

Hi Abhi

The skills assessment outcome will be referred and carried forward till the last stage of visa grant. 

Question: Why do you think your 3 years (out of 3.6 years) experience will be deducted by VETASSESS? Did you get your degree last year? 

Rgds/T2



Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> For South Australia SS we need 1 year of exp. in last 3 years, my 3 years of experience will be deducted by Vetassess for Recruitment Consultant role as I have only 3.6 years of experience, should I wait for anothere 6 months or
> 
> South Australia SS experience requirement is independent of skill assessment outcomes.
> 
> Request you all to kindly suggest, as it's little urgent.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhi


----------



## two2

You are more than welcome  



Hmcvn said:


> Big thanks Two2.
> 
> Please allow me to send you private messages sometimes for your advice. It is lucky to have you experience the same case as mine.


----------



## two2

Are you referring to 189 visa or 190 visa? 




Diggy said:


> Any hope for 60+5 point mechanical engineering


----------



## Abhi_

two2 said:


> Hi Abhi
> 
> The skills assessment outcome will be referred and carried forward till the last stage of visa grant.
> 
> Question: Why do you think your 3 years (out of 3.6 years) experience will be deducted by VETASSESS? Did you get your degree last year?
> 
> Rgds/T2


Because my bachelor degree is not relevant and vetasses will deduct 3 years of relevant experience, 

I know if I will apply for SS for South Australia, it will be close to 4 years already, but I do have some other plans regarding job.

So the question is will South Australia will also deduct the same years of experience as Vetassess or not.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hi all,
Is there any option for retail manager in SA state? I mean for state sponsorship.
Much appreciated kind replies.


----------



## Newuser123

Abhi_ said:


> Because my bachelor degree is not relevant and vetasses will deduct 3 years of relevant experience,
> 
> I know if I will apply for SS for South Australia, it will be close to 4 years already, but I do have some other plans regarding job.
> 
> So the question is will South Australia will also deduct the same years of experience as Vetassess or not.


Most likely DIBP or South Australia will consider same experience as suggested by assessment authorities like vetassess.....


----------



## Newuser123

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any option for retail manager in SA state? I mean for state sponsorship.
> Much appreciated kind replies.


Pls check the occupation demand at South Australia immigration website.if those are in high / medium places available , there r fair chances to get State sponsoreship . Good luck...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Newuser123 said:


> Pls check the occupation demand at South Australia immigration website.if those are in high / medium places available , there r fair chances to get State sponsoreship . Good luck...


Thanks your reply


----------



## Abhi_

Newuser123 said:


> Most likely DIBP or South Australia will consider same experience as suggested by assessment authorities like vetassess.....


Can you please go through this link( under work experience pt. 5.2)

I am really confused now :confused2:


----------



## Newuser123

I cannot find the link in post you are referring. But as per my personal experience and lot of on line threads there is weightage of Vetassess assessment. It is up to case officer to accept vetassess work experience but I believe the chances are minimal to have diff view.So pls put best efforts to get best work experience points in Vetassess assessment. I would like to add that vetassess by default deduct certain experience as per their policy. Prepare for that. I am working as engineer for last 10 years in India but they consider only 9.3 years as relevant and same were considered by DIBP for visa grant.It did not impacted me as Anything more than 8 was working for me to get maximum points.Good luck


----------



## Abhi_

Newuser123 said:


> I cannot find the link in post you are referring. But as per my personal experience and lot of on line threads there is weightage of Vetassess assessment. It is up to case officer to accept vetassess work experience but I believe the chances are minimal to have diff view.So pls put best efforts to get best work experience points in Vetassess assessment. I would like to add that vetassess by default deduct certain experience as per their policy. Prepare for that. I am working as engineer for last 10 years in India but they consider only 9.3 years as relevant and same were considered by DIBP for visa grant.It did not impacted me as Anything more than 8 was working for me to get maximum points.Good luck


Sorry, I forgot to attache link:

Skilled nomination requirements

here nominated occupation and Skilled Experience are explained differently which is confusing.


----------



## two2

Hi Abhi,

DIBP will only consider relevant experience with the nominated occupation for Points Calculation. 

Rgds/T2



Abhi_ said:


> Sorry, I forgot to attache link:
> 
> Skilled nomination requirements
> 
> here nominated occupation and Skilled Experience are explained differently which is confusing.


----------



## two2

Hi, 

plz share your email ID in personal message. 

Rgds/T2



Hmcvn said:


> Big thanks Two2.
> 
> Please allow me to send you private messages sometimes for your advice. It is lucky to have you experience the same case as mine.


----------



## Enzali

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any option for retail manager in SA state? I mean for state sponsorship.
> Much appreciated kind replies.


You can check it here: Lists of State Nominated Occupations


----------



## Abhi_

two2 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> DIBP will only consider relevant experience with the nominated occupation for Points Calculation.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks for revert two2

That's exactly right.

But I am talking about SS requirements for South Australia.

I have 3.6 years of experience, Vetassess will deduct my 3 years for non-relevant education in Recruitment Consultant( Additional requirement - Chain Migration )

Now, South Australia has another requirement of Skilled Work Experience which can be independent of nominated occupation ( Skilled nomination requirements) pt. 5

Will this expereince be additional to 3 years of deducted experience.?

Thanks


----------



## two2

Hi Abhi, 

Apparently it seems that South Australia should accept your application, though you will have ZERO points in experience category. 

Question: VETASSESS deducts 5 years of experience for non-related qualification; how come you are mentioning 3 years? 

Rgds/T2





Abhi_ said:


> Thanks for revert two2
> 
> That's exactly right.
> 
> But I am talking about SS requirements for South Australia.
> 
> I have 3.6 years of experience, Vetassess will deduct my 3 years for non-relevant education in Recruitment Consultant( Additional requirement - Chain Migration )
> 
> Now, South Australia has another requirement of Skilled Work Experience which can be independent of nominated occupation ( Skilled nomination requirements) pt. 5
> 
> Will this expereince be additional to 3 years of deducted experience.?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Abhi_

two2 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> Apparently it seems that South Australia should accept your application, though you will have ZERO points in experience category.
> 
> Question: VETASSESS deducts 5 years of experience for non-related qualification; how come you are mentioning 3 years?
> 
> Rgds/T2


My occupation is in Group B and all experience is post-qualification( non - relevant) and along with experience I have got PG Diploma in HR by Distance Learning.

I think Vetassess deduct 5 years for pre-qualification experience for Group B if I am not wrong.

Thanks


----------



## two2

Sorry, I can't comment. It seems you may have to seek advice from VETASSESS. 

Let us know for our information what they respond. 

Rgds/T2



Abhi_ said:


> My occupation is in Group B and all experience is post-qualification( non - relevant) and along with experience I have got PG Diploma in HR by Distance Learning.
> 
> I think Vetassess deduct 5 years for pre-qualification experience for Group B if I am not wrong.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Abhi_

two2 said:


> Sorry, I can't comment. It seems you may have to seek advice from VETASSESS.
> 
> Let us know for our information what they respond.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks two2

will surely keep you posted.

As per the Vetassess site, following is the requirement:
{Recruitment Consultant categories in Group B; According to the VETASSESS guidelines, Group B Occupations require a qualification/s assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with a highly relevant field of study and at least one year of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
OR
qualification/s assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with an additional qualification at least Australian qualifications Framework (AQF) Diploma level in a highly relevant field of study and at least two years of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
OR
qualification/s assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree without a highly relevant field of study and at least three years of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;

Note: For pre-qualification employment (if all of your employment is before your qualification assessed at the AQF bachelor degree level), five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years.}

Thanks,


----------



## two2

Thanks for the clarifications. It is good learning for myself too  

Rgds/T2



Abhi_ said:


> Thanks two2
> 
> will surely keep you posted.
> 
> As per the Vetassess site, following is the requirement:
> {Recruitment Consultant categories in Group B; According to the VETASSESS guidelines, Group B Occupations require a qualification/s assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with a highly relevant field of study and at least one year of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
> OR
> qualification/s assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with an additional qualification at least Australian qualifications Framework (AQF) Diploma level in a highly relevant field of study and at least two years of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
> OR
> qualification/s assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree without a highly relevant field of study and at least three years of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
> 
> Note: For pre-qualification employment (if all of your employment is before your qualification assessed at the AQF bachelor degree level), five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years.}
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Abood

*Finance Manager SS*

Hi All, 

I am new to this thread. 

I have a question and appreciate if you can help me. 

Is it very difficult to get ITA for *"Finance Manager"*? 

Any minimum points requirements?


----------



## godspeed4476

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> 
> I have a question and appreciate if you can help me.
> 
> Is it very difficult to get ITA for *"Finance Manager"*?
> 
> Any minimum points requirements?


I got my sponsorship and visa under finance manager code. If you have 3 years work exp, ur good to go


----------



## Abood

godspeed4476 said:


> I got my sponsorship and visa under finance manager code. If you have 3 years work exp, ur good to go




Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Dear all, 
There a section while applying for SS which ask why do you want to immigrate to SA. What should I write on this section? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newuser123

Abood said:


> Dear all,
> There a section while applying for SS which ask why do you want to immigrate to SA. What should I write on this section?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be realistic dear. Try to research and put in your own words. ......


----------



## Abood

Newuser123 said:


> Be realistic dear. Try to research and put in your own words. ......




Do you think this section is very important? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newuser123

Abood said:


> Do you think this section is very important?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's critical. I saw few online blogs where people got reply that EOI is rejected due to insufficient research as the and of above question was copied from internet. It's not too diff. Look at basic idea that why u want to migrate AUS


----------



## andreyx108b

Abood said:


> Dear all,
> There a section while applying for SS which ask why do you want to immigrate to SA. What should I write on this section?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Reasons why 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> 
> I have a question and appreciate if you can help me.
> 
> Is it very difficult to get ITA for *"Finance Manager"*?
> 
> Any minimum points requirements?


I also got my sponsorship as a Finance Manager. If you have 60 points, 3 years of experience and meet the other state criteria then you will be fine. There is still medium availability for the occupation.


----------



## jontymorgan

Abood said:


> Do you think this section is very important?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is important. SA say that you shouldn't just copy and paste from someone else or a website. Just put in your own words why SA and not somewhere else. You could mention things like research you have done on work opportunities, lifestyle, quality of living, leisure etc


----------



## Abood

andreyx108b said:


> Reasons why
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want SS from SA, then it is crucial for them to know why do you want to come to SA. You might be applying for SA and inner inside you want to go to Sydney.


----------



## Abood

New changes in SA immigration requirements


*High points nomination*From 9am (Australian Central Standard Time) on 19 April 2017 the requirement for high points nomination will increase from 80 to 85 points.

This change is in response to the overall quota being achieved under the existing 80 points requirement.

This change will not affect applications lodged prior to this time. Applications for high points nomination received after this time will be refused if they do not meet the 85 points requirement.

High points and chain migration exclusions

Effective immediately the following occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List are no longer available for high points or chain migration nomination:
221111 Accountant (General)
223111 Human Resource Adviser (not available for high points since 02/09/2016)
225113 Marketing Specialist
225412 Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) 
242111 University Lecturer
242112 University Tutor
251511 Hospital Pharmacist 
251513 Retail Pharmacist

This change does not affect applications lodged prior to 1pm on 5 April 2017. Applications for these occupations lodged after this time will be refused if applying for high points or chain migration nomination.

For more information please contact us at: [email protected]
Important changes to GSM requirements


----------



## Abood

Hi All, 

Today SA made Finance manager under low availability. Do you think I stand a chance if I apply now or it is going to be difficult?


----------



## elaghil

Hello Experts

Please i need your advice on this

I am applying for visa 190 job code 133312 "Wholesaler" which is available only in SA. I submitted my assessment application to Vetassess on 19 of Feb. Yesterday, my job code turned from medium to low availability. I should receive my Vetassess outcome after a month, i am afraid by the time i receive my positive assessment the SA job code turn to special conditions and i do not think i can meet the 85 points. Please advice:
1) Should i prepare for PTE NOW and keep it ready with me. If luck is on my side and i receive +ve assessment and job still on low availability i can apply for SA nomination immediately?
2) Can a job code turn from special condition to available again??Does it happen? If yes, how long does it take?
3) What do you advise??

Thanks


----------



## Abood

elaghil said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> Please i need your advice on this
> 
> I am applying for visa 190 job code 133312 "Wholesaler" which is available only in SA. I submitted my assessment application to Vetassess on 19 of Feb. Yesterday, my job code turned from medium to low availability. I should receive my Vetassess outcome after a month, i am afraid by the time i receive my positive assessment the SA job code turn to special conditions and i do not think i can meet the 85 points. Please advice:
> 1) Should i prepare for PTE NOW and keep it ready with me. If luck is on my side and i receive +ve assessment and job still on low availability i can apply for SA nomination immediately?
> 2) Can a job code turn from special condition to available again??Does it happen? If yes, how long does it take?
> 3) What do you advise??
> 
> Thanks




I think they are close to their ceiling now. May be when they announce 2017-18 quota it will be high availability again. I suggest that u check when is the next quota release date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elaghil

Abood said:


> I think they are close to their ceiling now. May be when they announce 2017-18 quota it will be high availability again. I suggest that u check when is the next quota release date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply Abood

I tried searching all over the net about the next published SA quota for CSOl but could not find an accurate information. The only information i found is this:

"_Please note that the list undergoes a change very frequently and whether or not your occupation is still open to accept fresh applications by the state is dependent on available quota. It is in your interest to lodge in your application for the state ASAP. How fast and when the quota gets filled up for a specific occupation is not in our hands_."

I am really stressed out specially that the job code 133312 "Wholesaler" is only available with SA. Please if anyone has any idea tell me what to do.


----------



## angela922

*Received ITA*

Hi, i received my invitation to apply for visa after my state sponsorship got approved from SA. I am gathering all the requirements needed until i saw the recent changes. My occupation is sales representative medical and pharmacetical.

Can i still apply for visa? Invitation is valid until april 30. 
But my occupation was removed already, am i safe since i am approved for state nomination and has invitation?


----------



## sajboy

angela922 said:


> Hi, i received my invitation to apply for visa after my state sponsorship got approved from SA. I am gathering all the requirements needed until i saw the recent changes. My occupation is sales representative medical and pharmacetical.
> 
> Can i still apply for visa? Invitation is valid until april 30.
> But my occupation was removed already, am i safe since i am approved for state nomination and has invitation?


ofcourse you can apply.your occupation is still in CSOL list !! SOL is for 189


----------



## allforoz

Hi Abood...would you hv any info if other states have csol stream2 like NSW has for job code 223111 Human resource Advisor....all are welcome to comment


----------



## angela922

sajboy said:


> ofcourse you can apply.your occupation is still in CSOL list !! SOL is for 189


Thank you sajboy


----------



## allforoz

Hi angela922 is there a CSOL for SA


----------



## Shailz

allforoz said:


> Hi angela922 is there a CSOL for SA


Dear, there is a CSOL for every state. you can type the name and occupation code in the following link to know, in which states the occupation is open.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## angela922

allforoz said:


> Hi angela922 is there a CSOL for SA




Each state has different occupations needed, you may refer to their website and look for the occupations that they need. In my case, my occupation is available only under special conditions apply wherein there are restrictions. I have 80 points with regional points. 70+10 thus i was able to apply under high points category. 

Goodluck with your application!


----------



## jontymorgan

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today SA made Finance manager under low availability. Do you think I stand a chance if I apply now or it is going to be difficult?


As long as the occupation hasn't gone to 'Special Conditions' at the time you apply and you meet their criteria then you will be invited.

Unlike some other states, SA processes their invitations on a first come first served basis. If you are the final person to apply under low availability and have 55 + 5 points you will still get processed before a person applying 10 minutes later with 70 + 5 points. There have been people on this forum whose application moved the occupation into 'Special Conditions'. Theirs was the final application under low availability and they were accepted by SA.

Hoping your updated skills and employment assessments come through quickly.


----------



## maddy17

Do someone have any suggestion for me? I have 75 points including SS (below), my occupation is234211 - Chemist. Currently Victoria sponsors and is open. However I recently got a job offer in SA and obtained my 457 visa. I want to obtain my SS in SA itself. The issue is "chemist" is not on the SA list of occupations, though its on supplementary list. My agent told me that we can wait till july 2017, so that on a new list chemist can be reopened. Is it true? Is it worth a wait. Or there any other options I still can get me SS in SA based on my employment contract? Any advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## jontymorgan

maddy17 said:


> Do someone have any suggestion for me? I have 75 points including SS (below), my occupation is234211 - Chemist. Currently Victoria sponsors and is open. However I recently got a job offer in SA and obtained my 457 visa. I want to obtain my SS in SA itself. The issue is "chemist" is not on the SA list of occupations, though its on supplementary list. My agent told me that we can wait till july 2017, so that on a new list chemist can be reopened. Is it true? Is it worth a wait. Or there any other options I still can get me SS in SA based on my employment contract? Any advice will be highly appreciated.


You have 80 points including SS in your timeline but in your post you say you have 75 points. If you have 80 points (75 + 5) then until 19 April you can still apply under for SA 190 sponsorship using 'high points'. After 19 April the 'high points' threshold is increasing to 85 points.

Chemist was never on the main list of occupations so was never 'open' in 2016/17. It would take SA moving it from the supplementary list to the main list in July which seems unlikely. It may have been worth waiting if the occupation was on the main list but had moved to 'Special Conditions' because they had used up their quota for the year, but this is not the case.

I am not familiar with the employment based options so can't give any advice on that.


----------



## hunny7

Hello all,

Could you be so kind to advise me? I made an DIBP application and SA application. In DIBP application I mentioned all my work experience, including not being assessed by VETASSES as relevant. However, in SA application I mentioned only my last position - 3years (2.4 years were assessed as relevant). I am wondering now... Should I mention all work experience in SA application as well? Did I make a mistake?

Thank you.


----------



## NgocAnh

Abood said:


> New changes in SA immigration requirements
> 
> 
> *High points nomination*From 9am (Australian Central Standard Time) on 19 April 2017 the requirement for high points nomination will increase from 80 to 85 points.
> 
> This change is in response to the overall quota being achieved under the existing 80 points requirement.
> 
> This change will not affect applications lodged prior to this time. Applications for high points nomination received after this time will be refused if they do not meet the 85 points requirement.


Oh NO !

I am trying to do English PTE to get 20 point to apply to 190 with high point (80 pts). 
So after 19 April, the only way is that I must apply 489 in order to get 85pts. 

Any specific requirements for 489, or we just indicate 489 in the SA application form? 

Thanks,


----------



## angela922

NgocAnh said:


> Oh NO !
> 
> I am trying to do English PTE to get 20 point to apply to 190 with high point (80 pts).
> So after 19 April, the only way is that I must apply 489 in order to get 85pts.
> 
> Any specific requirements for 489, or we just indicate 489 in the SA application form?
> 
> Thanks,


You need to tick 489 skilled regional and tick SA in EOI. Then submit application to SA


----------



## two2

Hi Hunny,

Sorry to say, it's not a small mistake. You only have to claim points for the experience which is relevant; if you claim points for non-relevant experience, either the case officer may deduct the experience at their own, or in worst situation, DIBP may refuse the application as according to them it is a case of willingly misrepresentation of information. 

Regards, 
T2



hunny7 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could you be so kind to advise me? I made an DIBP application and SA application. In DIBP application I mentioned all my work experience, including not being assessed by VETASSES as relevant. However, in SA application I mentioned only my last position - 3years (2.4 years were assessed as relevant). I am wondering now... Should I mention all work experience in SA application as well? Did I make a mistake?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## RAMU22

I am new to this forum. As the 189 visa ceilings for Occupation Code group 2611 has finished, now applying under the high points for South Australia 489 will it help? As I doubt that, as the occupation ceilings have already been reached hence a 489 visa will also not be accessible for lodgement before July 2017 for 2611, even if there is a positive state sponsorship. Am I missing something?


----------



## angela922

Really? So there is a high chance that my application will be refused even if i have state sponsorship and and i have invitation to apply? I just lodged my application and the visa fee. My occupation was also removed from the high points category in SA


----------



## ibbz87

angela922 said:


> Really? So there is a high chance that my application will be refused even if i have state sponsorship and and i have invitation to apply? I just lodged my application and the visa fee. My occupation was also removed from the high points category in SA


you got invitation thats it.
it wont be refused because the occupation is removed

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922

Thank you @ibbz87


----------



## deepak251513

jontymorgan said:


> You have 80 points including SS in your timeline but in your post you say you have 75 points. If you have 80 points (75 + 5) then until 19 April you can still apply under for SA 190 sponsorship using 'high points'. After 19 April the 'high points' threshold is increasing to 85 points.
> 
> Chemist was never on the main list of occupations so was never 'open' in 2016/17. It would take SA moving it from the supplementary list to the main list in July which seems unlikely. It may have been worth waiting if the occupation was on the main list but had moved to 'Special Conditions' because they had used up their quota for the year, but this is not the case.
> 
> I am not familiar with the employment based options so can't give any advice on that.


*i have a question on employer verification. your verification was done by both, email and phone. so what did they ask via phone and email when they communicated to your employer ? did they ask abour supervisor, ur roles, ur tenure of work in that company ?*


----------



## two2

Fellows, sorry to read and share the below news. 

216 occupations have been removed from CSOL list effective tomorrow (April 19, 2017). South Australia has suspended the invitations for the next two days. If your occupation is in the list of 216 removed occupations and you don't get invitation within next two days, you will be refunded the application fee  

Read the full story here: 

Important changes to the occupation list for subclass 489 and 190 applicants 

Rgds/T2


----------



## angela922

two2 said:


> Fellows, sorry to read and share the below news.
> 
> 216 occupations have been removed from CSOL list effective tomorrow (April 19, 2017). South Australia has suspended the invitations for the next two days. If your occupation is in the list of 216 removed occupations and you don't get invitation within next two days, you will be refunded the application fee
> 
> Read the full story here:
> 
> Important changes to the occupation list for subclass 489 and 190 applicants
> 
> Rgds/T2



Whats going on?? There are so many changes happening, first the 457 news being abolished, now this.


----------



## jontymorgan

deepak225412 said:


> *i have a question on employer verification. your verification was done by both, email and phone. so what did they ask via phone and email when they communicated to your employer ? did they ask abour supervisor, ur roles, ur tenure of work in that company ?*


Unfortunately Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) is one of the 216 occupations that has been removed from the CSOL effective 19 April. This means SA can no longer sponsor you under this occupation unless you have already filed your EOI and State Sponsorship applications and SA processes the application by midnight.


----------



## Vmk

What are the chances of getting invite for 261312(Software developer) with 60+5 points ?
Applied EOI on 18-04-2017.


----------



## A-K

two2 said:


> Fellows, sorry to read and share the below news.
> 
> 216 occupations have been removed from CSOL list effective tomorrow (April 19, 2017). South Australia has suspended the invitations for the next two days. If your occupation is in the list of 216 removed occupations and you don't get invitation within next two days, you will be refunded the application fee
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2


I lodged in my EOI on April 1st 2017 for 149913. If God forbids, that too comes under the axe, would it impact my case? Considering I am still awaiting my ITA.


----------



## andreyx108b

A-K said:


> I lodged in my EOI on April 1st 2017 for 149913. If God forbids, that too comes under the axe, would it impact my case? Considering I am still awaiting my ITA.




Pre-ITA you are not protected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

I must say you are very lucky as 149911, 149912, 149914 are all excluded from CSOL, but 149913 is safe so far. 

All the best . . .

Rgds/T2



A-K said:


> I lodged in my EOI on April 1st 2017 for 149913. If God forbids, that too comes under the axe, would it impact my case? Considering I am still awaiting my ITA.


----------



## two2

However, your occupation is not available for 189 but open for 190 visa. 

Currently, NT and SA are open for this occupation; NT usually offers 489 and SA has low availability. You gotta hurry with SA if you can. 

Rgds/T2



two2 said:


> I must say you are very lucky as 149911, 149912, 149914 are all excluded from CSOL, but 149913 is safe so far.
> 
> All the best . . .
> 
> Rgds/T2



Originally Posted by A-K View Post
I lodged in my EOI on April 1st 2017 for 149913. If God forbids, that too comes under the axe, would it impact my case? Considering I am still awaiting my ITA.


----------



## A-K

andreyx108b said:


> Pre-ITA you are not protected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the worry. but I read the article shared,
====For those state nomination applications that have already been submitted and are affected by the occupation list changes, Immigration SA will endeavour to nominate and invite these applications in SkillSelect before the change takes effect at midnight tonight - 12am (AEST) 19 April 2017. These applications will be processed according to the date of submission and priority will be provided to applicants currently residing in South Australia. In the event that an application is not able to be processed before the occupation list changes are introduced a refund of the Immigration SA application fee will be offered. From 19 April 2017, Immigration SA will not be able to nominate and invite someone to apply for a subclass 190 or 489 visa in these removed occupations.===

By the looks of this I think that people with EOI submitted well before 19th April are safe. Is it so?


----------



## A-K

two2 said:


> However, your occupation is not available for 189 but open for 190 visa.
> 
> Currently, NT and SA are open for this occupation; NT usually offers 489 and SA has low availability. You gotta hurry with SA if you can.
> 
> Rgds/T2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by A-K View Post
> I lodged in my EOI on April 1st 2017 for 149913. If God forbids, that too comes under the axe, would it impact my case? Considering I am still awaiting my ITA.


Yes, I am just awaiting the ITA. That is pending on SA's part. I have paid the nomination fee and submitted Expression of interest on 1st April. I hope they dont drag it for too long now. One thing I noticed was that the day I submitted by EOI this category was in medium availability. As soon as I put in the EOI, it went to blue the very same day. Coincidence may be?


----------



## two2

Hi AK, 

Even if the EOI is submitted before 19th April but state sponsorship has not been received by yesterday mid night, the states can no more offer sponsorship for the occupations removed from CSOL. 

By the way, did you apply for state sponsorship with SA? If yes, you should wait as your occupation is open with low availability. 

Regards, 
T2



A-K said:


> That is the worry. but I read the article shared,
> ====For those state nomination applications that have already been submitted and are affected by the occupation list changes, Immigration SA will endeavour to nominate and invite these applications in SkillSelect before the change takes effect at midnight tonight - 12am (AEST) 19 April 2017. These applications will be processed according to the date of submission and priority will be provided to applicants currently residing in South Australia. In the event that an application is not able to be processed before the occupation list changes are introduced a refund of the Immigration SA application fee will be offered. From 19 April 2017, Immigration SA will not be able to nominate and invite someone to apply for a subclass 190 or 489 visa in these removed occupations.===
> 
> By the looks of this I think that people with EOI submitted well before 19th April are safe. Is it so?


----------



## A-K

two2 said:


> I must say you are very lucky as 149911, 149912, 149914 are all excluded from CSOL, but 149913 is safe so far.
> 
> All the best . . .
> 
> Rgds/T2


I hope this run of luck continues as I am all in for this. If this SA nomination goes south, I am pretty screwed then. I had submitted my EOI with 60 points without Nomination. Would it matter going in for nomination? I mean would it have any impact on my chances of getting an ITA for SA?


----------



## two2

I applied for SA Sponsorship with 55+5 points and it went pretty well. 

If you applied while it was Medium Availability, means you are quite safe. Even if you have 60 or 65 points, they will consider you I believe as the occupation is still open and SA does not seem to prioritize on points 

Rgds/T2



A-K said:


> I hope this run of luck continues as I am all in for this. If this SA nomination goes south, I am pretty screwed then. I had submitted my EOI with 60 points without Nomination. Would it matter going in for nomination? I mean would it have any impact on my chances of getting an ITA for SA?


----------



## A-K

two2 said:


> Hi AK,
> 
> Even if the EOI is submitted before 19th April but state sponsorship has not been received by yesterday mid night, the states can no more offer sponsorship for the occupations removed from CSOL.
> 
> By the way, did you apply for state sponsorship with SA? If yes, you should wait as your occupation is open with low availability.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


Yes, I did apply 190 with SA. I hope there are no such sudden changes anymore.


----------



## A-K

two2 said:


> I applied for SA Sponsorship with 55+5 points and it went pretty well.
> 
> If you applied while it was Medium Availability, means you are quite safe. Even if you have 60 or 65 points, they will consider you I believe as the occupation is still open and SA does not seem to prioritize on points
> 
> Rgds/T2


I hope so. Thank You so much for this. With all this uncertainity, such words really help.


----------



## two2

You are welcome, keep us all posted. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



A-K said:


> I hope so. Thank You so much for this. With all this uncertainity, such words really help.


----------



## andreyx108b

A-K said:


> That is the worry. but I read the article shared,
> ====For those state nomination applications that have already been submitted and are affected by the occupation list changes, Immigration SA will endeavour to nominate and invite these applications in SkillSelect before the change takes effect at midnight tonight - 12am (AEST) 19 April 2017. These applications will be processed according to the date of submission and priority will be provided to applicants currently residing in South Australia. In the event that an application is not able to be processed before the occupation list changes are introduced a refund of the Immigration SA application fee will be offered. From 19 April 2017, Immigration SA will not be able to nominate and invite someone to apply for a subclass 190 or 489 visa in these removed occupations.===
> 
> By the looks of this I think that people with EOI submitted well before 19th April are safe. Is it so?


well, it is very kind of them, so they will honour them as normal. Good luck!


----------



## two2

Unfortunately, this is not the case. 

The statement by SA implies if anyone who applied for state sponsorship and could not receive invitation by 12 mid night on 19th April, will be refunded fee and no further action will be taken on the submitted application. 

Sad, but true. 

Rgds/T2



andreyx108b said:


> well, it is very kind of them, so they will honour them as normal. Good luck!


----------



## andreyx108b

two2 said:


> Unfortunately, this is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> The statement by SA implies if anyone who applied for state sponsorship and could not receive invitation by 12 mid night on 19th April, will be refunded fee and no further action will be taken on the submitted application.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, but true.
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2




Ohhh just read properly SA constantly makes changes - so not too unexpected from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K

two2 said:


> Unfortunately, this is not the case.
> 
> The statement by SA implies if anyone who applied for state sponsorship and could not receive invitation by 12 mid night on 19th April, will be refunded fee and no further action will be taken on the submitted application.
> 
> Sad, but true.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Yes! But I guess when and if that happens again (I hope not), they will give preference to the old EOI submitted applications submitted and to the ones already residing in SA. So as long as the application keeps getting old I guess the chances of selection keep on increasing.  *Being Optimistic*


----------



## jontymorgan

Vmk said:


> What are the chances of getting invite for 261312(Software developer) with 60+5 points ?
> Applied EOI on 18-04-2017.


You cannot get state sponsorship from South Australia for a 190 visa because they require 70 points for this occupation.


----------



## two2

Hi AK, 

Being optimistic is good, but as far as I understand, the application with SA will be considered null and void once the occupation is removed from CSOL and if no invitation has been issued by that time. 

Being optimistic, if in future, the occupation becomes part of CSOL again and SA also makes it part of their available occupation list, one has to apply again with a new application. There is nothing like an old application in this case. 

Rgds/T2



A-K said:


> Yes! But I guess when and if that happens again (I hope not), they will give preference to the old EOI submitted applications submitted and to the ones already residing in SA. So as long as the application keeps getting old I guess the chances of selection keep on increasing.  *Being Optimistic*


----------



## NgocAnh

My occupation Environmental Consultant 234312 is safe from the Supplementary list, does it mean that the application process still stays the same?

With the new list announced in July, in previous years, normally does SA bring back a lot of occupations back to their main list?


----------



## two2

Your occupation is in the supplementary list for South Australia. Do you meet additional conditions? 

Yes, usually South Australia brings back a number of occupations in July and these fill quite fast. you can hope for the best as your occupation is not in the removed occupations list . . . 

Rgds/T2



NgocAnh said:


> My occupation Environmental Consultant 234312 is safe from the Supplementary list, does it mean that the application process still stays the same?
> 
> With the new list announced in July, in previous years, normally does SA bring back a lot of occupations back to their main list?


----------



## deepak251513

jontymorgan said:


> Unfortunately Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) is one of the 216 occupations that has been removed from the CSOL effective 19 April. This means SA can no longer sponsor you under this occupation unless you have already filed your EOI and State Sponsorship applications and SA processes the application by midnight.


Yes man, thats bad for me. But i have a query if u can solve. From group 2254... 

225411 and 225412 are removed. 
So is it possiblr to get reassessed with 225499(its in stsol) which have same roles and responsibilities. ??? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

deepak225412 said:


> Yes man, thats bad for me. But i have a query if u can solve. From group 2254...
> 
> 225411 and 225412 are removed.
> So is it possiblr to get reassessed with 225499(its in stsol) which have same roles and responsibilities. ???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can try to get reassessed if you think the roles overlap sufficiently. You will now need 85 points to apply for SA nomination under the high points category.


----------



## haqa

Hi,

I have a bit of confusion regarding SA SS. Can i apply for it with 65+5(ss) points? my occupation code is 262112 ICT Security Specialist


----------



## two2

Sorry, this occupation is currently closed at SA, however it is part of STSOL which means you can keep some hope for the new SA lists to be released in July. 

Rgds/T2



haqa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a bit of confusion regarding SA SS. Can i apply for it with 65+5(ss) points? my occupation code is 262112 ICT Security Specialist


----------



## haqa

two2 said:


> Sorry, this occupation is currently closed at SA, however it is part of STSOL which means you can keep some hope for the new SA lists to be released in July.
> 
> Rgds/T2


It is listed under State Nominated Occupations. How can i check if its closed?


----------



## two2

www.anzscosearch.com 



haqa said:


> It is listed under State Nominated Occupations. How can i check if its closed?


----------



## haqa

two2 said:


> www.anzscosearch.com


It says "special conditions apply" requires 70 points. Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## jontymorgan

haqa said:


> It says "special conditions apply" requires 70 points. Correct me if i am wrong


This occupation requires 70 points when it has high, medium or low availability. "Special conditions" currently requires high points (85 points) or chain migration conditions being met.

This occupation had availability in SA between July and November but went to "special conditions" when the SA quota was met. Given this, there is a good possibility that there will be availability again in the new year (July 2017) and 70 points will be sufficient. You should get ready to file your application with SA immediately when the new immigration year starts (usually around 1-5 July).


----------



## NgocAnh

two2 said:


> Your occupation is in the supplementary list for South Australia. Do you meet additional conditions?
> 
> Yes, usually South Australia brings back a number of occupations in July and these fill quite fast. you can hope for the best as your occupation is not in the removed occupations list . . .
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks two2, 

I am working hard to get +20 for English. I am successful with this, can only apply 489 with high point 85. 

Does anyone have application form in a PDF file ? I would like to prepare in advance the application papers.


----------



## angela922

Go to SA website, the requirement is there for high pointers. I applied last feb 15 got my approval march 1


----------



## jais

invited today from SA

Network Administrator 263112

points 65+5 = 70

SA application submitted on 28th March 2017


----------



## two2

Hi Jonty, thanks for clarification. 

Hi Haqa, Hope you are clear now. 

Rgds/T2




jontymorgan said:


> This occupation requires 70 points when it has high, medium or low availability. "Special conditions" currently requires high points (85 points) or chain migration conditions being met.
> 
> This occupation had availability in SA between July and November but went to "special conditions" when the SA quota was met. Given this, there is a good possibility that there will be availability again in the new year (July 2017) and 70 points will be sufficient. You should get ready to file your application with SA immediately when the new immigration year starts (usually around 1-5 July).


----------



## two2

Share with me your email ID through personal message. Will try to assist as much as I can. 

Rgds/T2



NgocAnh said:


> Thanks two2,
> 
> I am working hard to get +20 for English. I am successful with this, can only apply 489 with high point 85.
> 
> Does anyone have application form in a PDF file ? I would like to prepare in advance the application papers.


----------



## two2

Congrats  



angela922 said:


> Go to SA website, the requirement is there for high pointers. I applied last feb 15 got my approval march 1


----------



## two2

Congrats Jais . . . 



jais said:


> invited today from SA
> 
> Network Administrator 263112
> 
> points 65+5 = 70
> 
> SA application submitted on 28th March 2017


----------



## NgocAnh

two2 said:


> Share with me your email ID through personal message. Will try to assist as much as I can.
> 
> Rgds/T2


thanks very much. But i seems that I could not figure out how to PM you, or even share my email address here. Just because I am new to this forum and having less than 5 post


----------



## NgocAnh

two2 said:


> Share with me your email ID through personal message. Will try to assist as much as I can.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks for your kindness, can you please share to email <[B]SNIP[/B]>

*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

sorry everyone for so many posts


----------



## haqa

two2 said:


> Hi Jonty, thanks for clarification.
> 
> Hi Haqa, Hope you are clear now.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks guys for your inputs. Appreciate!


----------



## deepak251513

jontymorgan said:


> Yes, you can try to get reassessed if you think the roles overlap sufficiently. You will now need 85 points to apply for SA nomination under the high points category.


I hope this 85 will again come down to 80 in july 1st week. Like it happened in july.2016... Wher it dropped from 85 to 80. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513

jontymorgan said:


> Yes, you can try to get reassessed if you think the roles overlap sufficiently. You will now need 85 points to apply for SA nomination under the high points category.


What i wanted to ask is,
Group "2254" have a common Roles for its three occupations. I.e., 225411, 225412 and 225499. 

Now 225411 & 12 are removed and now only 225499 is left in STSOL.

I already have +ve assessment for 225412(which now comes under removed occupation list declared on 19th april 2017)
.
So, is it possible that they will give +ve assessment for 225499. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Hi Deepak, 

I guess 225499, comes like 'NEC or not elsewhere classified' which logically means should apply to people who don't fall under 225411 and 225412; since you already have positive assessment for 225412, VETASSESS will have some observations for sure. 

However, i believe there is no harm (other than assessment fee) in taking a chance and apply for re-assessment. 

Applying for re-assesssment has a 50% chance of success; not applying has a zero %. 

Rest is your choice. 

Rgds/T2



deepak225412 said:


> What i wanted to ask is,
> Group "2254" have a common Roles for its three occupations. I.e., 225411, 225412 and 225499.
> 
> Now 225411 & 12 are removed and now only 225499 is left in STSOL.
> 
> I already have +ve assessment for 225412(which now comes under removed occupation list declared on 19th april 2017)
> .
> So, is it possible that they will give +ve assessment for 225499.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

You can't post email ID here on public post. Send me a personal message. Now you have posted 5 posts so you will be able to send me a message. 

Rgds/T2



NgocAnh said:


> Thanks for your kindness, can you please share to email <[B]SNIP[/B]>
> 
> *
> Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> sorry everyone for so many posts


----------



## andreyx108b

jais said:


> invited today from SA
> 
> Network Administrator 263112
> 
> points 65+5 = 70
> 
> SA application submitted on 28th March 2017




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513

two2 said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> I guess 225499, comes like 'NEC or not elsewhere classified' which logically means should apply to people who don't fall under 225411 and 225412; since you already have positive assessment for 225412, VETASSESS will have some observations for sure.
> 
> However, i believe there is no harm (other than assessment fee) in taking a chance and apply for re-assessment.
> 
> Applying for re-assesssment has a 50% chance of success; not applying has a zero %.
> 
> Rest is your choice.
> 
> Rgds/T2


My question rose, because,
Now as 225411 & 225412 is not in occupation list. So my occupation can stand as NEC. Whats say ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

I understand you can apply for an occupation in NEC category when you don't find your job duties match with any other closely related occupation; the assessment is always independent of whether the occupation is in the open list or closed list. 

Having said that, like I mentioned earlier, you may like to seek VETASSESS opinion or may apply for the re-assessment directly; at times good luck crosses all barriers, who knows. 

Rgds/T2



deepak225412 said:


> My question rose, because,
> Now as 225411 & 225412 is not in occupation list. So my occupation can stand as NEC. Whats say ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## XyphDryne

Hi together, I plan to get assessed for marketing specialist. Due to the new regulations, it now says this:'

"Marketing Specialist Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Not available for high points or chain migration nomination from 05/04/2017.; "

I already did the English test and have proficient skills. Okay. But I do not understand the rest. I have 55 points and with a nomination can get 60. Does this "not available for gih points" affect me in any way? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## andreyx108b

XyphDryne said:


> Hi together, I plan to get assessed for marketing specialist. Due to the new regulations, it now says this:'
> 
> 
> 
> "Marketing Specialist Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Not available for high points or chain migration nomination from 05/04/2017.; "
> 
> 
> 
> I already did the English test and have proficient skills. Okay. But I do not understand the rest. I have 55 points and with a nomination can get 60. Does this "not available for gih points" affect me in any way?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!




The applicants with that occupation are no longer nominated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Hi Xyph, 

Further to what Andrey explained, once an occupation is in the supplementary skilled list for SA, you can apply for nomination by SA if: 

1. you are a graduate from SA, OR 
2. you have worked in SA for minimum 12 months, OR
3. you have immediate family members living in SA, OR 
4. you have high points (usually 80)

Unfortunately, SA is currently not accepting your occupation in the high points category. 

Since you have only 60 points, the high points does not effect you, as in both cases you are currently ineligible to apply under current situation, unfortunately. 

Rgds/T2



XyphDryne said:


> Hi together, I plan to get assessed for marketing specialist. Due to the new regulations, it now says this:'
> 
> "Marketing Specialist Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Not available for high points or chain migration nomination from 05/04/2017.; "
> 
> I already did the English test and have proficient skills. Okay. But I do not understand the rest. I have 55 points and with a nomination can get 60. Does this "not available for gih points" affect me in any way?
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## XyphDryne

Thanks for the reply. Okay then, bye bye SA.

I am jst beginning to wrap my head around everything and understand. After one hour of abusing google, what I learned is: CSOL is dead. Instead we have the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL), which is basically the same. This is an overall list for whole Australia (?).

This is still the way to go for visa 190. Currently the minimum is still 60 points, but in SA it is 80. Questions:

Can I still get sponsored and get 5 points extra? In general (besides SA).

There is a coloumn called "Regional": https://www.acacia-au.com/stsol.php

MArketing Specialist is not "regional", so the 190 is not affected negatively, right?

And now I have to wait for all states to rectify their (now) STSOL.

Is this correct? Many thanks 4 your help.


Edit: Hm, according to Tasmania it is a general list: https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

"Score at least 60 points for the DIBP points test. To check your points click on the interactive points calculator (state nomination provides 5 points for the 190 and 10 points for the 489).
Have a valid and positive skills assessment for your nominated occupation, which needs to be on the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL)."


So..launching an EOI and hoping that one state nominates you?


----------



## deepak251513

XyphDryne said:


> Thanks for the reply. Okay then, bye bye SA.
> 
> I am jst beginning to wrap my head around everything and understand. After one hour of abusing google, what I learned is: CSOL is dead. Instead we have the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL), which is basically the same. This is an overall list for whole Australia (?).
> 
> This is still the way to go for visa 190. Currently the minimum is still 60 points, but in SA it is 80. Questions:
> 
> Can I still get sponsored and get 5 points extra? In general (besides SA).
> 
> There is a coloumn called "Regional": https://www.acacia-au.com/stsol.php
> 
> MArketing Specialist is not "regional", so the 190 is not affected negatively, right?
> 
> And now I have to wait for all states to rectify their (now) STSOL.
> 
> Is this correct? Many thanks 4 your help.
> 
> 
> Edit: Hm, according to Tasmania it is a general list: https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa
> 
> "Score at least 60 points for the DIBP points test. To check your points click on the interactive points calculator (state nomination provides 5 points for the 190 and 10 points for the 489).
> Have a valid and positive skills assessment for your nominated occupation, which needs to be on the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL)."
> 
> 
> So..launching an EOI and hoping that one state nominates you?


FYI: SA is now @ 85 points after 19th April 2017. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Detectiva

Mates,
Please help with the requirement of SA "Lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) through SkillSelect - choose *SA only and your state nominated visa subclass 190* or 489."
In SkillSelect I have indicated *State - Any, Visa - 189, 190*.

Will I still be eligible to apply for state nomination through Immigration SA?
If not, what would you recommend: changing the existing EOI, or creating a new one specifically for SA?


----------



## two2

You don't need to create a new EOI; modify the existing one. What is your occupation? 

Regards, 
T2



Detectiva said:


> Mates,
> Please help with the requirement of SA "Lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) through SkillSelect - choose *SA only and your state nominated visa subclass 190* or 489."
> In SkillSelect I have indicated *State - Any, Visa - 189, 190*.
> 
> Will I still be eligible to apply for state nomination through Immigration SA?
> If not, what would you recommend: changing the existing EOI, or creating a new one specifically for SA?


----------



## Detectiva

two2 said:


> You don't need to create a new EOI; modify the existing one. What is your occupation?
> 
> Regards,
> T2


T2,

Thank you for your reply. Occupation is 233512 with 60 points.
In fact, I would still like to be applicable for 189, and deleting this option from EOI would make me ineligible. Any suggestions?


----------



## two2

233512 or Mechanical Engineer is in Supplementary Skilled list for South Australia, so you can only apply in SA if you have worked there or studied there or family there or have high points. 

Why don't you think of applying at Victoria/Melbourne? 

if you want to keep the option open for 189, then you can make a new EOI for state. 

Rgds/T2



Detectiva said:


> T2,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Occupation is 233512 with 60 points.
> In fact, I would still like to be applicable for 189, and deleting this option from EOI would make me ineligible. Any suggestions?


----------



## two2

Hi Detectiva, 

Two more things to be noted: 

1. Under 189 visa, your occupation is approaching it's ceiling value; only 34 nominations places left and there will certainly be a number of applications already under process 

2. This occupation is currently flagged; which means there are 50% chances of getting the occupation removed from SOL (or MLTSSL) in the upcoming year starting July 2017; there is already much confusion with CSOL (STSOL). 

Would suggest, you decide a path as soon as possible and go for it; no point of wasting time on a hope of 189; a bird in hand is worth two in the bush. Rest is your choice. 

Regards, 
T2



Detectiva said:


> T2,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Occupation is 233512 with 60 points.
> In fact, I would still like to be applicable for 189, and deleting this option from EOI would make me ineligible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Abood

Hi All, 

How long does it usually take to receive a feedback from SA after lodging online application? I know that they mentioned that it needs 3 weeks, but I heard it usually takes less than that.


----------



## A-K

Hi
I submitted my eoi for SA on 1st april 2017 and still waiting for the ITA.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

A-K said:


> Hi
> I submitted my eoi for SA on 1st april 2017 and still waiting for the ITA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Did you lodge an application on their website and paid AUD 200?


----------



## A-K

Abood said:


> Did you lodge an application on their website and paid AUD 200?


Yes I did. 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## serako

two2 said:


> Hi Detectiva,
> 
> 
> 
> Two more things to be noted:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Under 189 visa, your occupation is approaching it's ceiling value; only 34 nominations places left and there will certainly be a number of applications already under process
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This occupation is currently flagged; which means there are 50% chances of getting the occupation removed from SOL (or MLTSSL) in the upcoming year starting July 2017; there is already much confusion with CSOL (STSOL).
> 
> 
> 
> Would suggest, you decide a path as soon as possible and go for it; no point of wasting time on a hope of 189; a bird in hand is worth two in the bush. Rest is your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T2




Dear two2,

How r we able to see how many places left base on occupations , mine is 149411 for instance?

Thanx upfront


sivas


----------



## Abood

A-K said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Call them tomorrow or send an email. When you applied the timeframe was 4 weeks I think.


----------



## A-K

Abood said:


> Call them tomorrow or send an email. When you applied the timeframe was 4 weeks I think.


I applied via agent. And he has all details. He wouldn't give them to me.  

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

A-K said:


> I applied via agent. And he has all details. He wouldn't give them to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


You have the right to call them. There are a lot of agents who are don't take care about the applications of their client. They might have already received it or they are not organized due to high load of applications. 

There is a problem with your agent!


----------



## A-K

Abood said:


> You have the right to call them. There are a lot of agents who are don't take care about the applications of their client. They might have already received it or they are not organized due to high load of applications.
> 
> There is a problem with your agent!


I dont know but there was this one senior member here who told me that his application took about 35 days.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

A-K said:


> I dont know but there was this one senior member here who told me that his application took about 35 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Same occupation or different?


----------



## A-K

Abood said:


> Same occupation or different?


His was different. A friend with same occupation got it back in 2016 in about 4 weeks. My 4 weeks complete on 28th. As I lodged it on 1st April.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Detectiva

two2 said:


> Hi Detectiva,
> 
> 2. This occupation is currently flagged; which means there are 50% chances of getting the occupation removed from SOL (or MLTSSL) in the upcoming year starting July 2017; there is already much confusion with CSOL (STSOL).
> 
> Would suggest, you decide a path as soon as possible and go for it; no point of wasting time on a hope of 189; a bird in hand is worth two in the bush. Rest is your choice.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


T2,

Thank you for your kind advises. So far, I have identified that only NSW and VIC are suitable for 233512 and particularly my case. I will work on these two. 

As to 189, do you have any grounds to believe that 233512 will be removed, apart from the fact, that it is flagged?


----------



## jontymorgan

A-K said:


> His was different. A friend with same occupation got it back in 2016 in about 4 weeks. My 4 weeks complete on 28th. As I lodged it on 1st April.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


The processing time varies greatly depending on the time of year. I applied in August and it took 7.5 weeks (SA estimated 7 weeks at that time). Applications are processed in the order they were received so occupation is not a factor. Currently SA are saying 3 weeks but this time frame may have been affected by the changes in the CSOL when they had to prioritise occupations that were dropping off the list. I suggest waiting until at least 4 weeks before contacting SA.


----------



## A-K

jontymorgan said:


> The processing time varies greatly depending on the time of year. I applied in August and it took 7.5 weeks (SA estimated 7 weeks at that time). Applications are processed in the order they were received so occupation is not a factor. Currently SA are saying 3 weeks but this time frame may have been affected by the changes in the CSOL when they had to prioritise occupations that were dropping off the list. I suggest waiting until at least 4 weeks before contacting SA.


Any idea how to check what quota does SA have or how much remains? I'm very worried considering the low availability of occupation and the fact that i applied on the very day it went from medium to low plus it says 3 weeks and its almost 4th week ending.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

A-K said:


> Any idea how to check what quota does SA have or how much remains? I'm very worried considering the low availability of occupation and the fact that i applied on the very day it went from medium to low plus it says 3 weeks and its almost 4th week ending.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


The quota at the date you applied is used to determine availability, not that at date that you are approved. If there was low, medium or high availability on the day that you applied then you will get the nomination (assuming you meet the other criteria), even if the availability moves to special conditions before you are approved. 

There is one case on this forum (about 6 months ago) where the application of the person caused the occupation to go from low availability to special conditions. They called SA migration and were told that their application had taken the final place for that occupation for this year. They were subsequently approved about 7 weeks later even though their occupation moved to special conditions seconds after they applied. It is possible that your application caused your application to move to low availability.

The only time SA has deviated from this was last week when DIBP removed occupations from the CSOL. That situation was outside of SA's control and any applications not approved by 12am on 19 April were rejected.

Hope this puts your mind at rest!


----------



## A-K

jontymorgan said:


> The quota at the date you applied is used to determine availability, not that at date that you are approved. If there was low, medium or high availability on the day that you applied then you will get the nomination (assuming you meet the other criteria), even if the availability moves to special conditions before you are approved.
> 
> There is one case on this forum (about 6 months ago) where the application of the person caused the occupation to go from low availability to special conditions. They called SA migration and were told that their application had taken the final place for that occupation for this year. They were subsequently approved about 7 weeks later even though their occupation moved to special conditions seconds after they applied. It is possible that your application caused your application to move to low availability.
> 
> The only time SA has deviated from this was last week when DIBP removed occupations from the CSOL. That situation was outside of SA's control and any applications not approved by 12am on 19 April were rejected.
> 
> Hope this puts your mind at rest!


Yes indeed that calrifies a lot. Thanks a bunch. Hope this is the case. Figers crossed.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asai41

*High points*

Hi all,
I have 80 points without state sponsorship. 
My occupation is 139914	Quality Assurance Manager, which is under special conditions apply, at the moment.
I am working in Melbourne since 5 years(457).
Am I eligible to apply for SA state sponsorship? 
or Can I apply only after I work in SA for 6 months?


----------



## Rizwan Javed

*Can any one help me that how South Australia evaluate financial assets? At which time they will ask for financial assets proof? and what kind of proof would be acceptable and how they will authenticate it?
Can i show my wife account bank details as proof as she is also included in my application. All of my personal assets are in form of property, would they accept these property documents as financial proof?*


----------



## two2

Hi Serako, 

Occupation ceiling value can be checked through ANZSCO website (www.anzscosearch.com) ; however occupation ceiling apply to occupations under SOL/MLTSSL 

Your occupation (fleet manager) is part of STSOL, and so does not have ceiling; but it has medium availability in South Australia. Did you apply already or still thinking about it. 

Rgds/T2



serako said:


> Dear two2,
> 
> How r we able to see how many places left base on occupations , mine is 149411 for instance?
> 
> Thanx upfront
> 
> 
> sivas


----------



## two2

No grounds to say that it will be removed other than it is flagged; that is why i said 50%  Last year, they removed a flagged occupation which had 90% availability in occupation ceiling in the previous year, so we can't say anything about flagged occupations. 

However, I believe, even if the occupation (Mechanical Engineer) is removed from 189 list, it will definitely stay in 190 list as it is a specialty occupation, and mechanical engineering professionals are in demand all around the world.

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



Detectiva said:


> T2,
> 
> Thank you for your kind advises. So far, I have identified that only NSW and VIC are suitable for 233512 and particularly my case. I will work on these two.
> 
> As to 189, do you have any grounds to believe that 233512 will be removed, apart from the fact, that it is flagged?


----------



## serako

two2 said:


> Hi Serako,
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation ceiling value can be checked through ANZSCO website (www.anzscosearch.com) ; however occupation ceiling apply to occupations under SOL/MLTSSL
> 
> 
> 
> Your occupation (fleet manager) is part of STSOL, and so does not have ceiling; but it has medium availability in South Australia. Did you apply already or still thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2




Dear two2

Thanx indeed for your response, I have applied a SA nd allready passed 5 weeks. 

As far as I have understood from the posts , the average response time is 7 weeks, would you enlighten me if you have any clue regarding the assesment time consumes?

Back then when I applied the position, it was high avail ,afterthan it became to medium so I guess my application has affected the case. I guess my condition will be judged under high avail conditions , if you have also any clue regarding this assesment, please enlighten me also , if you d have time to response.

Be blessed 


sivas


----------



## two2

Hi Serako, 

I guess The timelines at SA largely depends upon the application load; I applied last year on 4th July in the first hour of opening the SA List, and I got the invitation in less than two weeks. 

The different types of availability don't affect application outcome, someone applying at high availability and some other at low availability are given equal consideration, provided your application is accepted before 'Special Conditions Apply' and if you meet the standard criteria. 

Just wait for couple of more weeks, and I hope the good news is on the way . . . 

Rgds/T2



serako said:


> Dear two2
> 
> Thanx indeed for your response, I have applied a SA nd allready passed 5 weeks.
> 
> As far as I have understood from the posts , the average response time is 7 weeks, would you enlighten me if you have any clue regarding the assesment time consumes?
> 
> Back then when I applied the position, it was high avail ,afterthan it became to medium so I guess my application has affected the case. I guess my condition will be judged under high avail conditions , if you have also any clue regarding this assesment, please enlighten me also , if you d have time to response.
> 
> Be blessed
> 
> 
> sivas


----------



## Abood

Got invited by SA today. It took 7 days to get the approval. 
Thanks for everyone here. 
Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Got invited by SA today. It took 7 days to get the approval.
> Thanks for everyone here.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yaaayyyyyyyyy Ahood 🎉


----------



## jontymorgan

Abood said:


> Got invited by SA today. It took 7 days to get the approval.
> Thanks for everyone here.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! :clap2:

I assume getting your Skills Assessment updated to Finance Manager wasn't a problem. Definitely much easier going through SA than trying to get 189 or 190 NSW as an Accountant!!!


----------



## two2

Great news Abood  

We need to see positive results more often here on the forum. 

Rgds/T2



Abood said:


> Got invited by SA today. It took 7 days to get the approval.
> Thanks for everyone here.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K

two2 said:


> Great news Abood
> 
> We need to see positive results more often here on the forum.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Got my ITA this friday. Now hoping to lodge visa by end of this week. Hope delaying it by few days doesn't count. Expiry is 20th june 2017.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## angela922

Will they give everyone their visa grant before the fiscak year ends?

Congrats A-K and Abood!


----------



## two2

Congrats  

Take your time, no hurry till you are in the last week of expiry. Get all the documents and try for a direct grant. 

Rgds/T2



A-K said:


> Got my ITA this friday. Now hoping to lodge visa by end of this week. Hope delaying it by few days doesn't count. Expiry is 20th june 2017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Not necessarily!!



angela922 said:


> Will they give everyone their visa grant before the fiscak year ends?
> 
> Congrats A-K and Abood!


----------



## A-K

two2 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Take your time, no hurry till you are in the last week of expiry. Get all the documents and try for a direct grant.
> 
> Rgds/T2


I'm sorry what does direct grant mean? Front loading the application means going for direct grant?

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Yes, when you front load all necessary documents and the Case Officer does not have to come back to you for any additional questions or documents, that is a direct grant  

Rgds/T2



A-K said:


> I'm sorry what does direct grant mean? Front loading the application means going for direct grant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## jais

Hello,

does SA ask for proof of funds during lodging the application? in that case how can we provide the proof of funds?


----------



## two2

No, no proof of funds required for SA. 

Rgds/T2



jais said:


> Hello,
> 
> does SA ask for proof of funds during lodging the application? in that case how can we provide the proof of funds?


----------



## NgocAnh

How long should it be for the section "reason to live in SA"? One page (500-700 words) would work?

Thanks,


----------



## Abood

NgocAnh said:


> How long should it be for the section "reason to live in SA"? One page (500-700 words) would work?
> 
> Thanks,




It should be 500 characters which means not more than 80 words. Hardly one paragraph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hhassan

Hi there everyone.

Someone can add me in some group dedicated to those who are in South Australia ? About to move there sometime in August. Would appreciate it.

You can PM me.


----------



## NgocAnh

two2 said:


> Hi Serako,
> 
> I guess The timelines at SA largely depends upon the application load; *I applied last year on 4th July in the first hour of opening the SA List*, and I got the invitation in less than two weeks.
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hi two2, 

I am praying for the new list in July. is it at 12 am (Sydney time) on the First of July every year? 

Thanks indeed,


----------



## jontymorgan

NgocAnh said:


> Hi two2,
> 
> I am praying for the new list in July. is it at 12 am (Sydney time) on the First of July every year?
> 
> Thanks indeed,


Last year SA opened the list for the new year on 4 July.


----------



## andreyx108b

I think past 3 years, they were the quickest to open (like first week as mentioned by jontymorgan)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

By the grace of God, I have received the invite from South Australia in 3 working days.
I had applied with only 60 points for the occupation code 132211 - Finance Manager.


----------



## andreyx108b

Shailz said:


> By the grace of God, I have received the invite from South Australia in 3 working days.
> I had applied with only 60 points for the occupation code 132211 - Finance Manager.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

andreyx108b said:


> congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


thanks!!


----------



## Fakhar

Is state sponsorhip fee is 220/aus dollars??


----------



## Shailz

Fakhar said:


> Is state sponsorhip fee is 220/aus dollars??


The fee is 200 aus dollar plus 2.92 percent processing charge


----------



## Fakhar

2.92/ percent of what...and how much time it takes

Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Fakhar said:


> 2.92/ percent of what...and how much time it takes
> 
> Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk




Of 200 aud  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiekhang

Hi, could anyone please help me out? I intend to apply for South Australia State Nomination under Finance Manager. But this occupation requires of 3 years work experience in the field, which I have. Prior to this, I have already obtained a positive skill assessment from the assessing body. My question is do I need to undertake a Skilled Employment Assessment from the same assessing body before lodging my EOI and claiming points for work experience? Is Employment Assessment mandatory? Or I can skip the Employment Assessment and provide employment-related documents to Immigration SA and DIBP to support my claim at a later stage after receiving an invitation to apply?


----------



## Abood

jiekhang said:


> Hi, could anyone please help me out? I intend to apply for South Australia State Nomination under Finance Manager. But this occupation requires of 3 years work experience in the field, which I have. Prior to this, I have already obtained a positive skill assessment from the assessing body. My question is do I need to undertake a Skilled Employment Assessment from the same assessing body before lodging my EOI and claiming points for work experience? Is Employment Assessment mandatory? Or I can skip the Employment Assessment and provide employment-related documents to Immigration SA and DIBP to support my claim at a later stage after receiving an invitation to apply?




You must have skill employment assessment and qualification assessment. You should have at least 3 years of experience as a finance manager one year MUST be during the last three years of employment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

jiekhang said:


> Hi, could anyone please help me out? I intend to apply for South Australia State Nomination under Finance Manager. But this occupation requires of 3 years work experience in the field, which I have. Prior to this, I have already obtained a positive skill assessment from the assessing body. My question is do I need to undertake a Skilled Employment Assessment from the same assessing body before lodging my EOI and claiming points for work experience? Is Employment Assessment mandatory? Or I can skip the Employment Assessment and provide employment-related documents to Immigration SA and DIBP to support my claim at a later stage after receiving an invitation to apply?


A Skill Employment Assessment is not required but can be very helpful. It is possible to have SA and the DIBP evaluate your work experience without the assessment. However, if you do get an assessment then SA will accept it as proof of your 3 years work experience and DIBP put a lot of weight on it when giving you points for work experience. I would recommend getting the assessment because it is much less expensive to identify any issues with your experience with an assessment than once you have paid the SA and DIBP application fees.


----------



## Abood

jontymorgan said:


> A Skill Employment Assessment is not required but can be very helpful. It is possible to have SA and the DIBP evaluate your work experience without the assessment. However, if you do get an assessment then SA will accept it as proof of your 3 years work experience and DIBP put a lot of weight on it when giving you points for work experience. I would recommend getting the assessment because it is much less expensive to identify any issues with your experience with an assessment than once you have paid the SA and DIBP application fees.


Skill assessment is a requirement.

Nomination process


----------



## jontymorgan

Abood said:


> Skill assessment is a requirement.
> 
> Nomination process


A Skills Assessment (for assessing qualifications) is a requirement. A Skilled Employment Assessment (for assessing work experience) is not.


----------



## jiekhang

If Skilled Employment Assessment is not a requirement, then how am I going to fill out the employment tab in my EOI to show South Australia I own 3 years of work experience? Should I fill out the employment with 3 years but tick the box to state that my experience is irrelevant (not claiming 5 points for experience)?


----------



## jais

Hello,

I have a question regarding the addition of children dependent, 
I have got state invitation on 15th April and our baby born on 10th May. Now I have to choose any of the two options below;
1) should i include the baby in our application now? it might get delayed due to baby document preparation?
2) I just apply for 190 visa for myself and my wife now and then later apply again for baby once our case has been approved and finalized. in that case do we need to be in Australia having home and job or we can apply for child 190 visa being the in the home country?


----------



## Abhi_

Hello All

I have 3 years of highly relevant experience as Recruitment Consultant 223112, which I am assuming to be deducted by Vetassess for my non-relevant qualification i.e. Btech(ECE) + PGDHRM(Distance Education).

Please help me understand that how much more experience do I need to meet SS requirement, I do not need any points for work experience.

P.S I will applying under Chain Migration for South Australia


----------



## amabrouk

Hello,

What the chance for 261112 with 65+5 points on next year program?

Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Bunty Sharma

Hello everyone.plz tell me about the possibilty of University tutor in july242112..right now the score requirement is 85 for 190 visa..will it be reducing to 80 or lesser??


----------



## ushi86

Abood said:


> It should be 500 characters which means not more than 80 words. Hardly one paragraph.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there,

Could you please advise what should I mention specifically on the commitment to SA letter. You wrote it should be around 80 words. Do we write letter on paper or online?

Regards
Usha


----------



## karanbansal91

ushi86 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you please advise what should I mention specifically on the commitment to SA letter. You wrote it should be around 80 words. Do we write letter on paper or online?
> 
> Regards
> Usha


I wrote a two page letter with more than 800 words. I have included why i am choosing SA over other states, what i have researched, how i will survive there, and have to show commitment that how I will support SA to grow and will help SA socially and economically.


----------



## ushi86

karanbansal91 said:


> I wrote a two page letter with more than 800 words. I have included why i am choosing SA over other states, what i have researched, how i will survive there, and have to show commitment that how I will support SA to grow and will help SA socially and economically.


Thanks for the reply. If you do not mind, could you please email me the letter format to me by private message thanks.


----------



## karanbansal91

ushi86 said:


> Thanks for the reply. If you do not mind, could you please email me the letter format to me by private message thanks.


I can share u the a sample copy as mine is having my personal information provided in it and moreover, copying is not allowed by state's. I will forward u tomorrow. Share u mail id in private message.


----------



## Abood

karanbansal91 said:


> I can share u the a sample copy as mine is having my personal information provided in it and moreover, copying is not allowed by state's. I will forward u tomorrow. Share u mail id in private message.




SA website doesn't allow to write more than 80 words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Abood said:


> SA website doesn't allow to write more than 80 words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dnt know about that, but my asked me a full page letter and I have provided same to him.


----------



## Abood

karanbansal91 said:


> Dnt know about that, but my asked me a full page letter and I have provided same to him.




Agent asked u?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

New occupation list has been announced.

Lists of State Nominated Occupations


----------



## amabrouk

Abood said:


> New occupation list has been announced.
> 
> Lists of State Nominated Occupations



ICT occupations are for 489 visa only and not available for 190


----------



## ushi86

*SA state nomination commitment letter*

Hi guys,

I applied for the state nomination and had prepared a big letter to explain about my decision to move to SA but when I applied for nomination today the system did not allow me write more than 70 words or something. Is it normal because I could not elaborate my reason and my research on the state? Can I email them the commitment letter instead? any thought. Please advise.

Cheers,
Ushi


----------



## ushi86

Hi guys,

I applied for the state nomination and had prepared a big letter to explain about my decision to move to SA but when I applied for nomination today the system did not allow me write more than 70 words or something. Is it normal because I could not elaborate my reason and my research on the state? Can I email them the commitment letter instead? any thought. Please advise.

Cheers,
Ushi


----------



## ushi86

Abood said:


> Agent asked u?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi guys,

I applied for the state nomination and had prepared a big letter to explain about my decision to move to SA but when I applied for nomination today the system did not allow me write more than 70 words or something. Is it normal because I could not elaborate my reason and my research on the state? Can I email them the commitment letter instead? any thought. Please advise.

Cheers,
Ushi


----------



## Shailz

ushi86 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for the state nomination and had prepared a big letter to explain about my decision to move to SA but when I applied for nomination today the system did not allow me write more than 70 words or something. Is it normal because I could not elaborate my reason and my research on the state? Can I email them the commitment letter instead? any thought. Please advise.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ushi


There is no need to send any commitment letter separately.


----------



## ushi86

Shailz said:


> There is no need to send any commitment letter separately.


Thanks Shailz,

But I could not explain my reason why I want to move there in detail. Can it affect the outcome of the state nomination?

Thanks


----------



## Shailz

ushi86 said:


> Thanks Shailz,
> 
> But I could not explain my reason why I want to move there in detail. Can it affect the outcome of the state nomination?
> 
> Thanks


Try to cover all your points in shortest possible manner. I did the same. I got invited last month in just 2 days. Rest, seniors could better advise.


----------



## karanbansal91

Abood said:


> Agent asked u?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Oracle.2015

amabrouk said:


> ICT occupations are for 489 visa only and not available for 190


I have found this information too on SA website.

Can not ICT Professionals apply for 190 visa ?

Regards.


----------



## karanbansal91

Oracle.2015 said:


> I have found this information too on SA website.
> 
> Can not ICT Professionals apply for 190 visa ?
> 
> Regards.


Yes its true .
Find below :-

311111	Agricultural Technician	Competent English; Provisional 489 visa only	VETASSESS	
312211	Civil Engineering Draftsperson	Competent English; Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only	Engineers Australia / VETASSESS	
312212	Civil Engineering Technician	Competent English; Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only	VETASSESS	
312912	Metallurgical or Materials Technician	Competent English	VETASSESS	
313111	Hardware Technician	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only	TRA	
313112	ICT Customer Support Officer	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only	TRA	
313113	Web Administrator	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions	ACS


Got below mail from SA Immigration :-

"Earlier today, Immigration SA released its revised occupation list for 2017/18 which contained several occupations that were later identified as now not being eligible for a state nominated visa (subclasses 489 or 190)."

Sad news of many expats willing to migrate SA.


----------



## BS1982

Hi All,

I have submiitted my EOI on the DIBP website. I have selected SA as my preferred state.
Now, DO i need to do something else? Do I need to apply on the SA website also.

Please confirm.

Thanks


----------



## Shailz

baljinder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submiitted my EOI on the DIBP website. I have selected SA as my preferred state.
> Now, DO i need to do something else? Do I need to apply on the SA website also.
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you have to apply on South Australia website as well. Mention the Eoi number there. You will also have to pay south Australia nomination fee.


----------



## karanbansal91

baljinder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submiitted my EOI on the DIBP website. I have selected SA as my preferred state.
> Now, DO i need to do something else? Do I need to apply on the SA website also.
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, u have to apply at SA migration portal. But before filling please go through SA migration website for your particular occupation as many new changes have been introduced today. Check whether special conditions applies on your occupation or not? SA also has their own document checklist, so you will need that documents to capture your SS.


----------



## harry786786

Hello my occupation code is 249212(Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall);
Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;
Preparedness to self-employ),still in Supplimentary Skilled List.Is there any quota system for my occupation or i should wait for other state to open my occupation


----------



## karanbansal91

harry786786 said:


> Hello my occupation code is 249212(Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall);
> Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;
> Preparedness to self-employ),still in Supplimentary Skilled List.Is there any quota system for my occupation or i should wait for other state to open my occupation


First of all you will have to fulfil their supplementary conditions. Yup. there is quota for chain migration, but that condition is already included in Supplementary conditions, so will not get additional benefit. Moreover, chances of states to open occupations are vanished after 1st July. Still get your fingers crossed and wait for some good news.


----------



## harry786786

Thanks Karan for quick reply,then I have only one option left from NSW stream 2 that is also a black box.I am waiting for almost 1 year to get invited from NSW stream 2 but no response yet,finger crossed God please help all of us like me....


----------



## ushi86

Shailz said:


> Try to cover all your points in shortest possible manner. I did the same. I got invited last month in just 2 days. Rest, seniors could better advise.


Thanks SHailz. I will PM you what I have written on my commitment section. Please have a look and advise if that is alright. Regards


----------



## karanbansal91

harry786786 said:


> Thanks Karan for quick reply,then I have only one option left from NSW stream 2 that is also a black box.I am waiting for almost 1 year to get invited from NSW stream 2 but no response yet,finger crossed God please help all of us like me....


To get invite from NSW raise your points by English test.


----------



## karanbansal91

harry786786 said:


> Thanks Karan for quick reply,then I have only one option left from NSW stream 2 that is also a black box.I am waiting for almost 1 year to get invited from NSW stream 2 but no response yet,finger crossed God please help all of us like me....


Your occupation is in Combined list of eligible skilled occupations, hence eligible to apply a 457 visa in TASMANIA. Research deeply in this regards.


----------



## harry786786

karanbansal91 said:


> Your occupation is in Combined list of eligible skilled occupations, hence eligible to apply a 457 visa in TASMANIA. Research deeply in this regards.


Thanks karan for your advice,but Tasmania needs some Employer like condition to qualify thiers criteria that i cannot manage as i am offshore candidate.My Points are as follows
vetassess positive
age-25
exp-15
edu-15
pte-10 (7 overall)


----------



## karanbansal91

harry786786 said:


> Thanks karan for your advice,but Tasmania needs some Employer like condition to qualify thiers criteria that i cannot manage as i am offshore candidate.My Points are as follows
> vetassess positive
> age-25
> exp-15
> edu-15
> pte-10 (7 overall)


Then u have to wait.


----------



## harry786786

karanbansal91 said:


> Then u have to wait.


Yes wait is only the option,anyways bro thanks for your time..


----------



## fabbas84

Hi.

Pls help me out here. I have submitted the ss state nomination application and added the experience details of my three companies which comprises three years of experience. When I view the application now, it only shows the experience of two companies and the third is missing in the application. My skill assessment report which I attached clearly shows all three companies. I do not have three years experience if I remove my third company which means the eligibility criteria has not been fulfilled.

Faisal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allforoz

Hi can someone please advise....for SA 223112 is in supplemantary skilled list ....my question is how many points does DIBP offer is it 5points or 10 points to reach the high points 80 ...can someone assist please


----------



## Shailz

allforoz said:


> Hi can someone please advise....for SA 223112 is in supplemantary skilled list ....my question is how many points does DIBP offer is it 5points or 10 points to reach the high points 80 ...can someone assist please


for any state you get 5 points....


----------



## Achaldoshi

Hi,

I have just submitted SA state nomination. Never knew they charge 200 AUD for each application.
But, the problem is I have 60 points (Including 489 option 10 points)

Is it possible to give PTE A now to increase point ? Will they allow me to change English point criteria ? or Will I need to apply again ?

Please reply soon..!!


----------



## Abhi_

allforoz said:


> Hi can someone please advise....for SA 223112 is in supplemantary skilled list ....my question is how many points does DIBP offer is it 5points or 10 points to reach the high points 80 ...can someone assist please


223112 is open for 489 visa only, so SS will give you 10 points.

are you done with Vetassess Assessment, how much time it took, my occupation is same going to start the process very soon.


----------



## karanbansal91

Shailz said:


> for any state you get 5 points....


That depends of type of visa. For 489 it is 10 points and for 190 it is 5 points.


----------



## archit1910

Hi 

Anyone here who submitted SA SS for the year 17-18 ?

Rgds
AB


----------



## karanbansal91

archit1910 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone here who submitted SA SS for the year 17-18 ?
> 
> Rgds
> AB


Yup..


----------



## archit1910

karanbansal91 said:


> Yup..


Oh cool, just wanted to check for future references !

What's your occupation, sorry using an app can't view signature if u had one

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

archit1910 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone here who submitted SA SS for the year 17-18 ?
> 
> Rgds
> AB


Hi Archit, I have applied for 261111 on 6-July-17.


----------



## karanbansal91

archit1910 said:


> Oh cool, just wanted to check for future references !
> 
> What's your occupation, sorry using an app can't view signature if u had one
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


My Occupation is 342315.

Please inform me in private message once your application is processed and you got SS, as I want to know the processing time of SA SS.


----------



## archit1910

karanbansal91 said:


> My Occupation is 342315.
> 
> Please inform me in private message once your application is processed and you got SS, as I want to know the processing time of SA SS.


No brother not through yet, I'm in the same ship.
I've just filed on 4th of July'17.

Just subscribed so that I can stay updated with other people.

Good luck to you   


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

saikishoreal said:


> Hi Archit, I have applied for 261111 on 6-July-17.


Hi,
Have u applied in 489?? cos for 261111 it is 489 only.


----------



## saikishoreal

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi,
> Have u applied in 489?? cos for 261111 it is 489 only.


Yes for 489 only.


----------



## karanbansal91

saikishoreal said:


> Yes for 489 only.


You will easily get 190 in other states, then why are u interested in 489?


----------



## saikishoreal

karanbansal91 said:


> You will easily get 190 in other states, then why are u interested in 489?


I have only 60 points without state nomination. 


I have been waiting for last 7 months for NSW, 
Launched EOI for Victoria on 1st July 
They need a job offer for Queensland. 
Just trying for SA since I have 70 points including state nomination.


----------



## oppurtunityreq

archit1910 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone here who submitted SA SS for the year 17-18 ?
> 
> Rgds
> AB


I did  on July 4th..

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

saikishoreal said:


> I have only 60 points without state nomination.
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for last 7 months for NSW,
> Launched EOI for Victoria on 1st July
> They need a job offer for Queensland.
> Just trying for SA since I have 70 points including state nomination.


Have u fulfilled supplementary conditions applicable???


----------



## saikishoreal

karanbansal91 said:


> Have u fulfilled supplementary conditions applicable???




I am not sure if supplementary conditions. What are those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

saikishoreal said:


> I am not sure if supplementary conditions. What are those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really ?? U dnt knw about supplementary conditions?? 
Ur occupation is flagged with supplementary conditions and u will only get SS if you are fulfilling any of following:- 
Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## saikishoreal

saikishoreal said:


> I am not sure if supplementary conditions. What are those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I got to know now. I fulfilled last condition. "I have high points" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K

saikishoreal said:


> I got to know now. I fulfilled last condition. "I have high points"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dear, you do not have high points and you need to fulfill ALL the requirements not just one as stated in the link above;
*Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories: 

I am an international graduate of South Australia.
I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
I have high points.*
High points means 80 pts.


----------



## karanbansal91

saikishoreal said:


> I got to know now. I fulfilled last condition. "I have high points"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*HIGH POINTS FOR SA is 80*


----------



## Victor123

A-K said:


> dear, you do not have high points and you need to fulfill ALL the requirements not just one as stated in the link above;
> *Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories:
> 
> I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
> I have high points.*
> High points means 80 pts.


It stated Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under ONE of the following categories. 

There are 4 categories:

1)I am an international graduate of South Australia.

OR

2)I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.

OR

3)I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.

OR

4)I have high points.


----------



## saikishoreal

A-K said:


> dear, you do not have high points and you need to fulfill ALL the requirements not just one as stated in the link above;
> 
> *Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> 
> I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> 
> I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
> 
> I have high points.*
> 
> High points means 80 pts.




I verified with MARA agent who confirmed I am eligible to apply for SA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

All, I think for my occupation it was changed to special conditions today. Until yesterday it was available for 70 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

saikishoreal said:


> All, I think for my occupation it was changed to special conditions today. Until yesterday it was available for 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What is ur occupation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

Abood said:


> What is ur occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




261111. Most sought after one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

saikishoreal said:


> All, I think for my occupation it was changed to special conditions today. Until yesterday it was available for 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per sa migration website it was updated on 05/07/2017.


----------



## saikishoreal

saikishoreal said:


> 261111. Most sought after one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It was open on Monday. They closed it in two days. I saw this occupation as low availability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

saikishoreal said:


> It was open on Monday. They closed it in two days. I saw this occupation as low availability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wishes are with u.... Hope u will receive a invite in next few days.


----------



## saikishoreal

saikishoreal said:


> It was open on Monday. They closed it in two days. I saw this occupation as low availability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No bro, I didn't apply in SA site yet. Only created EOI. My consultant delayed applying in SA website.

It's ok. I am hoping this happened for good. My hopes are now on Victoria 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

karanbansal91 said:


> My wishes are with u.... Hope u will receive a invite in next few days.




No bro, I didn't apply in SA site yet. Only created EOI. My consultant delayed applying in SA website.

It's ok. I am hoping this happened for good. My hopes are now on Victoria 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

saikishoreal said:


> No bro, I didn't apply in SA site yet. Only created EOI. My consultant delayed applying in SA website.
> 
> It's ok. I am hoping this happened for good. My hopes are now on Victoria 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?? Lol.. All my previous comments are based on that u have already submitted application with SA. Now don't submit application with SA as you dnt comply with SA conditions.


----------



## saikishoreal

saikishoreal said:


> No bro, I didn't apply in SA site yet. Only created EOI. My consultant delayed applying in SA website.
> 
> It's ok. I am hoping this happened for good. My hopes are now on Victoria 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I know I now can't apply. Dont rub the salt to wound me and my consultant speaking on this over last two days. Didn't expect that it will turn out to be like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

saikishoreal said:


> I know I now can't apply. Dont rub the salt to wound me and my consultant speaking on this over last two days. Didn't expect that it will turn out to be like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dnt get it wrong, but we are here to help each other. I never intended like this..


----------



## saikishoreal

karanbansal91 said:


> Dnt get it wrong, but we are here to help each other. I never intended like this..




Peace bro. Good luck to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

karanbansal91 said:


> Dnt get it wrong, but we are here to help each other. I never intended like this..



Peace bro. Good luck to you.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BS1982

karanbansal91 said:


> Yes, u have to apply at SA migration portal. But before filling please go through SA migration website for your particular occupation as many new changes have been introduced today. Check whether special conditions applies on your occupation or not? SA also has their own document checklist, so you will need that documents to capture your SS.


Thank you so much for the clarification.. I have created my profile and checked my occupation availability(high availability).. Just a small doubt.. In work experience.. what to do I need to show.. I have about 12 Years of experience however Vetassess deemed skilled date is 12/2013.. So shall I update it from 12/2013 or from 2005(when i stated working).

Kindly confirm.


----------



## Abood

Any one got invited after opening the new occupation list? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohamdk

baljinder said:


> Thank you so much for the clarification.. I have created my profile and checked my occupation availability(high availability).. Just a small doubt.. In work experience.. what to do I need to show.. I have about 12 Years of experience however Vetassess deemed skilled date is 12/2013.. So shall I update it from 12/2013 or from 2005(when i stated working).
> 
> Kindly confirm.


One needs to follow vetassess approved experience.


----------



## karanbansal91

baljinder said:


> Thank you so much for the clarification.. I have created my profile and checked my occupation availability(high availability).. Just a small doubt.. In work experience.. what to do I need to show.. I have about 12 Years of experience however Vetassess deemed skilled date is 12/2013.. So shall I update it from 12/2013 or from 2005(when i stated working).
> 
> Kindly confirm.


You can provide full experience documents if u r already having them. But If u have to arrange documents, then only show experience that u r claiming means considered by vetassess.


----------



## ushi86

karanbansal91 said:


> Really?? Lol.. All my previous comments are based on that u have already submitted application with SA. Now don't submit application with SA as you dnt comply with SA conditions.


You dnt not need to post stupid expression such as lol etc. The poor man missed out on the opportunity because of the agent. Everyone is not lucky like you- saw you have been sponsored by the family. So better advise home instead making him to regret about the whole scenario.


----------



## ushi86

saikishoreal said:


> Peace bro. Good luck to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sharing a lonk here for the ANZSCO website- all the relevant Australian visa and eligibility information can be found there. Even the MARA agents use this website for updates and references.
https://www.anzscosearch.com/australia-visa-services/

I believe you can apply for the NT state nomination; the only problem is the required funds- they want high funds availability. But this can be proved by fixed assets valuation and parents property valuation. I have been to Darwin last year. Its a great place, many people do not want to go there because of the climate conditions but plenty of opportunities. NT might only issue nomination for the 489 visa if you dont have family connection but you never know. Best of luck.


----------



## karanbansal91

ushi86 said:


> You dnt not need to post stupid expression such as lol etc. The poor man missed out on the opportunity because of the agent. Everyone is not lucky like you- saw you have been sponsored by the family. So better advise home instead making him to regret about the whole scenario.


Peace.. Read all the posts and then post such ********. He has told me that he had already filed application with SA, that why I have given such expression. and its good that he has not filed it as it will get rejected. And moreover i have also applied for 190 without any family sponsorship, so dnt be jealous with others.


----------



## saikishoreal

ushi86 said:


> I am sharing a lonk here for the ANZSCO website- all the relevant Australian visa and eligibility information can be found there. Even the MARA agents use this website for updates and references.
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/australia-visa-services/
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you can apply for the NT state nomination; the only problem is the required funds- they want high funds availability. But this can be proved by fixed assets valuation and parents property valuation. I have been to Darwin last year. Its a great place, many people do not want to go there because of the climate conditions but plenty of opportunities. NT might only issue nomination for the 489 visa if you dont have family connection but you never know. Best of luck.




Thanks for this suggestion. Let me check this out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Anyone who got SS from SA today or in July month. One of my friend got it today. He had applied on 28th June.


----------



## andreyx108b

karanbansal91 said:


> Anyone who got SS from SA today or in July month. One of my friend got it today. He had applied on 28th June.




Its been quiet overall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

I have sent an email and got a response this morning that my application is in queue and will be attended within next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

fabbas84 said:


> I have sent an email and got a response this morning that my application is in queue and will be attended within next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I know when did you apply for sponsorship, so that we can get an idea as to when we will get invited?


----------



## Romeoprexx

can i get invitation for SA SS for sub 489 with 60 points including the 10 points from state


----------



## karanbansal91

Romeoprexx said:


> can i get invitation for SA SS for sub 489 with 60 points including the 10 points from state


Yup


----------



## Romeoprexx

karanbansal91 said:


> Yup


thanks this is helpful i will apply right away


----------



## ushi86

andreyx108b said:


> Its been quiet overall
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have received SA state nomination within 3 days after applying. Applied on 4th July and got invitation to apply on 7th July. Cheers


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

ushi86 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been quiet overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I have received SA state nomination within 3 days after applying. Applied on 4th July and got invitation to apply on 7th July. Cheers
Click to expand...

Was it for 489 or 190?


----------



## karanbansal91

ushi86 said:


> I have received SA state nomination within 3 days after applying. Applied on 4th July and got invitation to apply on 7th July. Cheers


Congrats cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

ushi86 said:


> I have received SA state nomination within 3 days after applying. Applied on 4th July and got invitation to apply on 7th July. Cheers


190?? Or 489??


----------



## Shailz

ushi86 said:


> I have received SA state nomination within 3 days after applying. Applied on 4th July and got invitation to apply on 7th July. Cheers


thats great. Congrats!


----------



## Achaldoshi

ushi86 said:


> I have received SA state nomination within 3 days after applying. Applied on 4th July and got invitation to apply on 7th July. Cheers


Can you help me with what was your point total and occupation ?

489 ?


----------



## Achaldoshi

Romeoprexx said:


> can i get invitation for SA SS for sub 489 with 60 points including the 10 points from state


I am in same boat friend. Let me know if you find out answer.
I have already applied for SS on 4th July.
Is it possible not to get invite even if all your documents are valid ?

I am appearing for PTEA this saturday to increase English score.
Will I be able to make change in application ? or do I need to pay application fee again ?


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> I am in same boat friend. Let me know if you find out answer.
> I have already applied for SS on 4th July.
> Is it possible not to get invite even if all your documents are valid ?
> 
> I am appearing for PTEA this saturday to increase English score.
> Will I be able to make change in application ? or do I need to pay application fee again ?


Hi,
First of all post your occupation while raising an enquiry. It will ease expats to answer and help, add a signature if possible.

Secondly, Yes it is possible not to get an invite even after submitting a complete application. Receiving an invite from state in dependent upon several factors like your occupation requirement in state, your points, visa subclass as well as supplementary conditions if applicable. 

Lastly, yes u can amend the score in EOI if you have not received an invite from state. First you have to amend EOI and confirm state about changes done by you.


----------



## fabbas84

sukhmeetskaur said:


> May I know when did you apply for sponsorship, so that we can get an idea as to when we will get invited?




SS 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

sukhmeetskaur said:


> May I know when did you apply for sponsorship, so that we can get an idea as to when we will get invited?




SS 190, 04-July, 131122, 55+5 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

fabbas84 said:


> SS 190, 04-July, 131122, 55+5 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


131122??? which occupation is this?


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> 131122??? which occupation is this?




I am sorry. 132211


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcl

Hi everyone~!

I've just got SA 489 ITA today. Here are my details: (I can't put in my signature yet)

- 261111 ICT BA
- 65 points + 10 points SS (Total:75 points)
- Applied on 4th July 2017

Hope these would help everyone to track and estimate the queue. CHEERS!


----------



## karanbansal91

rickcl said:


> Hi everyone~!
> 
> I've just got SA 489 ITA today. Here are my details: (I can't put in my signature yet)
> 
> - 261111 ICT BA
> - 65 points + 10 points SS (Total:75 points)
> - Applied on 4th July 2017
> 
> Hope these would help everyone to track and estimate the queue. CHEERS!


Congrats!!!!! Cheers!:whoo:
Seems they are processing 489 prior to 190's...


----------



## ajay23888

I also got invitation for SA 489 today. 
Code 261111 , point 60+10
Thanks group for your support.


----------



## rickcl

karanbansal91 said:


> Congrats!!!!! Cheers!:whoo:
> Seems they are processing 489 prior to 190's...


Thanks mate!



ajay23888 said:


> I also got invitation for SA 489 today.
> Code 261111 , point 60+10
> Thanks group for your support.


Congrats ajay! All the best in your Visa application...


----------



## ushi86

I applied for 489 with 70 points, total 3 years New Zealand experience workings as a resort manager. Thanks


----------



## akelasurfgirl

Hi All, I got 75 points, Can I also apply for SA for marketing specialist.


----------



## rajiv_kamra

Hi, 

Firstly thank you for sharing you information.
My wife applied for SA SS through an agent for 139214 - Quality Assurance Manager (70 points, 190 Perm)
Anyone has idea that $200 is charged immediately when you submit your application or it is charged when SA picks up your file from queue to process it?

This information will be of great help.

Regards,
Rajiv


----------



## serako

rajiv_kamra said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly thank you for sharing you information.
> 
> My wife applied for SA SS through an agent for 139214 - Quality Assurance Manager (70 points, 190 Perm)
> 
> Anyone has idea that $200 is charged immediately when you submit your application or it is charged when SA picks up your file from queue to process it?
> 
> 
> 
> This information will be of great help.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajiv




For sure it is immediate. You must pay before the assesment process otherwise you ll be out of scheme.


sivas


----------



## rajiv_kamra

serako said:


> For sure it is immediate. You must pay before the assesment process otherwise you ll be out of scheme.
> 
> 
> sivas


I dont understand...my agent says he has filed my application..when SA govt picks up my file to process it, my card will be charged. This means they will be storing my card details somewhere to swipe it...strange...!!!


----------



## karanbansal91

rajiv_kamra said:


> I dont understand...my agent says he has filed my application..when SA govt picks up my file to process it, my card will be charged. This means they will be storing my card details somewhere to swipe it...strange...!!!


First you have to pay SA fees to start application with state. I think your agent is mis guiding you or you are confused in something.

Secondly, only trust MARA agents as you can claim & represent disputes in front of State or DIBP or assessing authority, only if ur agent was MARA one.

In case of any confusion write directly to SA migration " [email protected] ". These guys are very helpful.


----------



## karanbansal91

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All, I got 75 points, Can I also apply for SA for marketing specialist.


Check whether u satisfies supplementary conditions:-

I am an international graduate of South Australia.
I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
I have high points. ( 80 points including state nomination points)

If 75 is without state then u can apply for 489, but if it is with state nomination points included then u cant.

For further information mail SA migration. They will clear the situation better.


----------



## rajiv_kamra

karanbansal91 said:


> First you have to pay SA fees to start application with state. I think your agent is mis guiding you or you are confused in something.
> 
> Secondly, only trust MARA agents as you can claim & represent disputes in front of State or DIBP or assessing authority, only if ur agent was MARA one.
> 
> In case of any confusion write directly to SA migration " ". These guys are very helpful.


Thank you my friend.


----------



## jp416

rajiv_kamra said:


> I dont understand...my agent says he has filed my application..when SA govt picks up my file to process it, my card will be charged. This means they will be storing my card details somewhere to swipe it...strange...!!!




Hope this link helps

www.migration.sa.gov.au/resources/faq/application-fees

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

Any new invitations from SA??? Guys why this thread is so silent????


----------



## archit1910

karanbansal91 said:


> Any new invitations from SA??? Guys why this thread is so silent????


Recieved my invite yesterday, planning to file my 489 soon


----------



## rajiv_kamra

My MARA agent sent me a screen shot of my SS application and it says "In Progress". I dont know what does this mean? I am not charged on my card yet. Very confused.


----------



## bharatk2006

rajiv_kamra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly thank you for sharing you information.
> My wife applied for SA SS through an agent for 139214 - Quality Assurance Manager (70 points, 190 Perm)
> Anyone has idea that $200 is charged immediately when you submit your application or it is charged when SA picks up your file from queue to process it?
> 
> This information will be of great help.
> 
> Regards,
> Rajiv


You have to pay at the time of application...


----------



## bharatk2006

Hi I have applied for South Australia, under 489, ANZ Code 511112, Project/Program Coordinator. Total points 75. Can someone guide me what chances do I have to get the invite? I would be really thankful for any information on this.

Regards,
Bharat


----------



## karanbansal91

rajiv_kamra said:


> My MARA agent sent me a screen shot of my SS application and it says "In Progress". I dont know what does this mean? I am not charged on my card yet. Very confused.


Confusing.. Can't understand how your application is in progress without fees payment. I would like to suggest you to mail SA migration regarding your application progress. This might clear situation.


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi I have applied for South Australia, under 489, ANZ Code 511112, Project/Program Coordinator. Total points 75. Can someone guide me what chances do I have to get the invite? I would be really thankful for any information on this.
> 
> Regards,
> Bharat


Very good chances to get invitation from state. I think you will receive your invitation in couple of days.


----------



## bharatk2006

Thanks for the info and motivation my friend


----------



## Abood

karanbansal91 said:


> Confusing.. Can't understand how your application is in progress without fees payment. I would like to suggest you to mail SA migration regarding your application progress. This might clear situation.


in progress means that he has not submitted your application and it is only a draft. if the decision has not been made it will show as "lodged" and you must pay the fees beforehand.


----------



## bharatk2006

Yes, you need to pay around 205 dollars to submit your application.


----------



## Achaldoshi

archit1910 said:


> Recieved my invite yesterday, planning to file my 489 soon


I have also submitted SS on 4th July, but have not received nomination yet.
I got mail reply from SA that they are processing application on date order.
Does that mean that my application will be processes now?

Occupation: Management Consultant
Points: 60 including 10 points of nomination


----------



## bharatk2006

Karan, one more thing, do you think its worth going on 489 provisional visa? what if it doesn't get converted into PR later?


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Karan, one more thing, do you think its worth going on 489 provisional visa? what if it doesn't get converted into PR later?


As per previous trends and current 887 visa rules, PR from 489 is 1001% sure. You just have to complete some conditions like 2 years stay and one year working. Even my sister got her PR through this way.
If there is no other way to get direct PR then 489 is best one.

I am also waiting for my 190 invitation to come. In case of unfortunate conditions, I will also file 489. Wasting time to get direct PR is not justified if u have to wait more than 3-5 months. Better choose 489 instead of waiting for years to get a direct PR. 
These days Australia Immigration rules are very volatile, hence better grab opportunity instead of regretting later.


----------



## bharatk2006

Karan, again, I cant thank you enough for your inputs...God bless you my friend... cheers !


----------



## archit1910

Achaldoshi said:


> I have also submitted SS on 4th July, but have not received nomination yet.
> I got mail reply from SA that they are processing application on date order.
> Does that mean that my application will be processes now?
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant
> Points: 60 including 10 points of nomination


Should be soon, I was expecting if to come in August tho 

Hope all goes well

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

Archit how many points did you have bro?


----------



## archit1910

bharatk2006 said:


> Archit how many points did you have bro?


55+10 
65 altogether

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajiv_kamra

Thank u everyone for ur inputs. I blasted my agent and finally my card got charged at 4 pm...so i believed she lodged it now for Quality Assurance Manager (190)


----------



## karanbansal91

Guys keep us updated if u have received invitations from SA in this week. It will help us lot to track our application.


----------



## rajiv_kamra

Hello all, what do u think chances are to get 190 invite for Quality Assurance Manager for 65+5 ?


----------



## Himadri

Submitted EoI on 10th June and Got Invite on 16th. Awaiting grant now !:typing:

_____________________
Vetassess: 1st June 17
PTE: 20 points
EOI: 10th June 
DIBP Invite: 16th June
Visa Filed 28th June
Doc Upload: 10th Jul (front upload, PCC, Medicals, Form 80)
Awaiting grant: :couch2:


----------



## BS1982

archit1910 said:


> Recieved my invite yesterday, planning to file my 489 soon


Great Archit.. Congratulations!! How many points do you have?


----------



## archit1910

baljinder said:


> Great Archit.. Congratulations!! How many points do you have?


Thanks Baljinder 

55+10 
65 incl SS

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Anyone here who had applied form 190 SS?? It seems everybody have applied for 489..


----------



## bharatk2006

Himadri said:


> Submitted EoI on 10th June and Got Invite on 16th. Awaiting grant now !:typing:
> 
> _____________________
> Vetassess: 1st June 17
> PTE: 20 points
> EOI: 10th June
> DIBP Invite: 16th June
> Visa Filed 28th June
> Doc Upload: 10th Jul (front upload, PCC, Medicals, Form 80)
> Awaiting grant: :couch2:


Congrats Himadri ... How many total points you had?


----------



## rajiv_kamra

Himadri said:


> Submitted EoI on 10th June and Got Invite on 16th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Awaiting grant now !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________
> Vetassess: 1st June 17
> PTE: 20 points
> EOI: 10th June
> DIBP Invite: 16th June
> Visa Filed 28th June
> Doc Upload: 10th Jul (front upload, PCC, Medicals, Form 80)
> Awaiting grant:


 congrats himadri...how many points u had and ur occupation?


----------



## oppurtunityreq

karanbansal91 said:


> Guys keep us updated if u have received invitations from SA in this week. It will help us lot to track our application.


Received invite on 11th July


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Submitted EoI on 10th June and Got Invite on 16th. Awaiting grant now !:typing:
> 
> _____________________
> Vetassess: 1st June 17
> PTE: 20 points
> EOI: 10th June
> DIBP Invite: 16th June
> Visa Filed 28th June
> Doc Upload: 10th Jul (front upload, PCC, Medicals, Form 80)
> Awaiting grant: :couch2:


Congrats.......
If u dnt mind, Can I ask you your occupation, Visa class, state, and total points?


----------



## rajiv_kamra

oppurtunityreq said:


> karanbansal91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys keep us updated if u have received invitations from SA in this week. It will help us lot to track our application.
> 
> 
> 
> Received invite on 11th July
Click to expand...

Hi mate..can u give details


----------



## karanbansal91

Any new invites guys? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajiv_kamra

karanbansal91 said:


> Any new invites guys?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No not for me yet...applied on 13th..dunno how much time it takes for invite..when did u apply karan? And whats ur points and occupation?


----------



## Ranger1984

Hi all,

Im new to the forum. Applied for SA 190 on 13th April under Finance Manager category. CO contacted on 18 May 2017 and uploaded documents on 20 May 2017. Awaiting grant... Are there anyone who got grant in July?


----------



## karanbansal91

Ranger1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im new to the forum. Applied for SA 190 on 13th April under Finance Manager category. CO contacted on 18 May 2017 and uploaded documents on 20 May 2017. Awaiting grant... Are there anyone who got grant in July?


There were some grants but that were for cases pending from 2016

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

rajiv_kamra said:


> No not for me yet...applied on 13th..dunno how much time it takes for invite..when did u apply karan? And whats ur points and occupation?


7th July in 190 with 60 including in state points. SA usually takes a week for 489 cases. For 190 timeline is 21 days but still I have not find anyone with 190 invite from SA in July. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajiv_kamra

karanbansal91 said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not for me yet...applied on 13th..dunno how much time it takes for invite..when did u apply karan? And whats ur points and occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> 7th July in 190 with 60 including in state points. SA usually takes a week for 489 cases. For 190 timeline is 21 days but still I have not find anyone with 190 invite from SA in July.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok mate


----------



## fabbas84

Ranger1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Im new to the forum. Applied for SA 190 on 13th April under Finance Manager category. CO contacted on 18 May 2017 and uploaded documents on 20 May 2017. Awaiting grant... Are there anyone who got grant in July?




Which docs did they asked you to upload??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger1984

Original Degree certificate and financial proof for employment


----------



## bharatk2006

Hi Karan, I have 75 points under 489 visa for SA and I applied on 5th July but still have not got the invite. I see people here getting invites within a week and that too on much lesser points, I am bit worried now man,


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi Karan, I have 75 points under 489 visa for SA and I applied on 5th July but still have not got the invite. I see people here getting invites within a week and that too on much lesser points, I am bit worried now man,


Whts ur occupation bro... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix

Anyone here recently got an invite for Marketing Specialist under 489 from SA? Need some pointers. Thanks


----------



## amacloug

*EOI 190 Problem*

Hi to all! 

i'm new at the forum. I'm trying to lodge an EOI for the 190 Visa. The main applicant is my wife and she is an Industrial Engineer (We have already assessed her carreer). From what we have read, as Industrial engineering is on the supplementary Skilled List in SA, we need to meet additional requirements. As her sister is living in Adelaide, we can use the Chain migration-family path. 
The problem that we have is that when we try to submit the EOI for 190, a message appears saying "The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass". 

Has this happened to any of you? 
we would be really grateful if anyone could help us.


----------



## karanbansal91

amacloug said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> i'm new at the forum. I'm trying to lodge an EOI for the 190 Visa. The main applicant is my wife and she is an Industrial Engineer (We have already assessed her carreer). From what we have read, as Industrial engineering is on the supplementary Skilled List in SA, we need to meet additional requirements. As her sister is living in Adelaide, we can use the Chain migration-family path.
> The problem that we have is that when we try to submit the EOI for 190, a message appears saying "The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass".
> 
> Has this happened to any of you?
> we would be really grateful if anyone could help us.


Her occupation might be moved to 489 visa only. Check at SA MIGRATION SOL LIST

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amacloug

karanbansal91 said:


> Her occupation might be moved to 489 visa only. Check at SA MIGRATION SOL LIST
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey! thanks for your response. 
We have already checked that, and is still available for both 489 and 190. Actually, we've tried to lodge a 489 EOI also but the same message appeared. 
Not sure what could be happening..


----------



## karanbansal91

amacloug said:


> Hey! thanks for your response.
> We have already checked that, and is still available for both 489 and 190. Actually, we've tried to lodge a 489 EOI also but the same message appeared.
> Not sure what could be happening..


Mail to SA migration then. They will help u out. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Any invitation today? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

ANZ code 511112. Project/Program coordinator.. under visa sublass 489


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> ANZ code 511112. Project/Program coordinator.. under visa sublass 489


Drop a mail regarding status of ur application. SA migration guys are very friendly, they will tell whats happening on your file. Otherwise, wait of 7 more days as they are having 3 week timeline for processing application.


----------



## venuri

Hi All,

I submitted EOI for SA 489 visa with total 70 points on 5th july. My occupation is 261313 ( software engineer.). How long will it take to get an invitation?
any one recently get the invitation for this code?


----------



## bharatk2006

Got the invite this morning my friend ... thanks for all your help...

I again have a query for you Karan, I have got the invite under 489 from SA, though I have applied under 190 for NSW. I lodged my application there on 19th May. Total 70 points there, ANZ code 511112, Project/Program coordinator.

Shall I wait for NSW or shall I go ahead with SA, I am in a bit of dilemma as I have a whole family, wife and two kids.

Looking for your advice.. thanks.


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> congrats.......
> If u dnt mind, can i ask you your occupation, visa class, state, and total points?


190,sa, 75


----------



## raawwr

Dear friends,

I wish to apply for 190 VISA (South Australia) under the ANZSCO code, 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). However, there are additional requirements tagged to the occupation:

"_Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions_"

Anyone can help explain the above requirements? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## silverphoenix

raawwr said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I wish to apply for 190 VISA (South Australia) under the ANZSCO code, 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). However, there are additional requirements tagged to the occupation:
> 
> "_Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions_"
> 
> Anyone can help explain the above requirements?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


SA doesn't offer 190 IMO for majority of job codes. As of now, its 489 only. 
so if you apply SA 190, won't result in anything. 

Good thing is, you get 10 points extra under 489. So if reaching 70 points is relatively simpler.


----------



## bharatk2006

PROFICIENT PLUS :

IELTS 7.5
OET N/A
TOEFL iBT 102
PTE Academic 73
CAE 191


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Got the invite this morning my friend ... thanks for all your help...
> 
> I again have a query for you Karan, I have got the invite under 489 from SA, though I have applied under 190 for NSW. I lodged my application there on 19th May. Total 70 points there, ANZ code 511112, Project/Program coordinator.
> 
> Shall I wait for NSW or shall I go ahead with SA, I am in a bit of dilemma as I have a whole family, wife and two kids.
> 
> Looking for your advice.. thanks.


There are two points to consider while applying for 489 or 190 as both are provisional visa with 2 year bounding to remain in one state:-
1) Which state you are preferring. For example, My First and last priority is SA. I will not move to any other state as I am having relatives in SA. So, research a bit and make up your mind for that.
2) Which visa ur preferring : If u dnt have any issue with state, and u r ready to move in NSW too, then wait for 190 NSW invite at least for 60 days, as SA invitation is valid up to 60 days.

So, choice is urs. *Visa or State*


----------



## Victor123

bharatk2006 said:


> Got the invite this morning my friend ... thanks for all your help...
> 
> I again have a query for you Karan, I have got the invite under 489 from SA, though I have applied under 190 for NSW. I lodged my application there on 19th May. Total 70 points there, ANZ code 511112, Project/Program coordinator.
> 
> Shall I wait for NSW or shall I go ahead with SA, I am in a bit of dilemma as I have a whole family, wife and two kids.
> 
> Looking for your advice.. thanks.


Congrats http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif 

Could you please share your points breakdown and timeline


----------



## bharatk2006

Thanks man,


----------



## archit1910

bharatk2006 said:


> Got the invite this morning my friend ... thanks for all your help...
> 
> I again have a query for you Karan, I have got the invite under 489 from SA, though I have applied under 190 for NSW. I lodged my application there on 19th May. Total 70 points there, ANZ code 511112, Project/Program coordinator.
> 
> Shall I wait for NSW or shall I go ahead with SA, I am in a bit of dilemma as I have a whole family, wife and two kids.
> 
> Looking for your advice.. thanks.


Congrats Bharat 
Apply for visa soon 

Good luck !

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

raawwr said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I wish to apply for 190 VISA (South Australia) under the ANZSCO code, 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). However, there are additional requirements tagged to the occupation:
> 
> "_Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions_"
> 
> Anyone can help explain the above requirements?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


These are called supplementary conditions and u have to fulfil that. For your occupation 263212 it is 489 visa only. So, u will be able to apply only 489 visa not 190.
Secondly, u need at least 7.5 band in each module of IELTs to fulfil ur eligibility for SA nomination.

And lastly, U have to fulfil high point requirement, which means u will need 70 points in DIBP point test excluding state nomination points. *OR* U will need relative sponsorship for chain migration.

Hope, above clarifies all ur queries.


----------



## bharatk2006

Karan, what chances do you see for me for NSW, total score 170, application lodged date 19th May....anz code 511112, Project/Program coordinator.


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Karan, what chances do you see for me for NSW, total score 170, application lodged date 19th May....anz code 511112, Project/Program coordinator.


I think u will receive invite soon but that too depends upon NSW. Actually NSW is demanded state for IT/Technical occupations. Hence, no one can predict a invite from NSW. So, wait for same time, and in between prepare ur mandatory documents for visa filling like PCC, medicals etc. PCC alone will take around 1-2 weeks.


----------



## bharatk2006

Alright, thanks, I will do as advised by you..


----------



## Oracle.2015

karanbansal91 said:


> These are called supplementary conditions and u have to fulfil that. For your occupation 263212 it is 489 visa only. So, u will be able to apply only 489 visa not 190.
> Secondly, u need at least 7.5 band in each module of IELTs to fulfil ur eligibility for SA nomination.
> 
> And lastly, U have to fulfil high point requirement, which means u will need 70 points in DIBP point test excluding state nomination points. *OR* U will need relative sponsorship for chain migration.
> 
> Hope, above clarifies all ur queries.


*you said ....70 points in DIBP point test excluding state nomination points. ?? 
*
*Including or Excluding ???*


----------



## akelasurfgirl

karanbansal91 said:


> Check whether u satisfies supplementary conditions:-
> 
> I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
> I have high points. ( 80 points including state nomination points)
> 
> If 75 is without state then u can apply for 489, but if it is with state nomination points included then u cant.
> 
> For further information mail SA migration. They will clear the situation better.


Yes 75 is with SS

And if I increase my ielts score and get 80 points and then apply for SA, then what are the chances that I l get an invite in Marketing Specialist category.


----------



## karanbansal91

akelasurfgirl said:


> Yes 75 is with SS
> 
> And if I increase my ielts score and get 80 points and then apply for SA, then what are the chances that I l get an invite in Marketing Specialist category.


Then u might receive nomination with in 30 days.


----------



## karanbansal91

Oracle.2015 said:


> *you said ....70 points in DIBP point test excluding state nomination points. ??
> *
> *Including or Excluding ???*


for ICT it is 70 INCLUDING STATE. I thought he is referring to occupation in supplementary condition. 

Check attached file.


----------



## Achaldoshi

archit1910 said:


> Congrats Bharat
> Apply for visa soon
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> Rgds
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk



Hi Archit, 

What was your total points including state nomination.
I also found strage in SA, they asked to keep only SA in EOI for request to be proceed.
It means we can not file for other state nomination till SA procedure?

I have applied on 6th July 2017 as lodge application. I received a reply that they are processing application in date basis. 

Que 1: Does that mean I should receive a reply this sometime week?

Que 2: Should I start PCC procedure as I am getting 60 points with 489 visa in SA. Is there any risk ? I am applying on my own, so want to be a bit careful before next high expense step.

Regards,
Achal


----------



## archit1910

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi Archit,
> 
> What was your total points including state nomination.
> I also found strage in SA, they asked to keep only SA in EOI for request to be proceed.
> It means we can not file for other state nomination till SA procedure?
> 
> I have applied on 6th July 2017 as lodge application. I received a reply that they are processing application in date basis.
> 
> Que 1: Does that mean I should receive a reply this sometime week?
> 
> Que 2: Should I start PCC procedure as I am getting 60 points with 489 visa in SA. Is there any risk ? I am applying on my own, so want to be a bit careful before next high expense step.
> 
> Regards,
> Achal


Hi Achal,

Any state you apply will ask you to choose that in EOI.

The current timeline states 3 weeks, so it should come soon for you or maybe 4 weeks at max. Usually, what I've seen with my colleagues they never delayed by promised processing time.

Yes, I'd suggest to go ahead with PCc in the meantime.
Won't cost u much for PCC.
Once you receive nomination, at least you'll be ready with the documents.

People with 60-79 points are in same category only high points category can be given a thought, but its all luck when u file for visa some 65ers got in 5 days and some 80ers got in 4 months.

I'm on 55+10 = 65 )

Hope it helps
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

karanbansal91 said:


> for ICT it is 70 INCLUDING STATE. I thought he is referring to occupation in supplementary condition.
> 
> Check attached file.


Thanks dear !!


----------



## Achaldoshi

archit1910 said:


> Hi Achal,
> 
> Any state you apply will ask you to choose that in EOI.
> 
> The current timeline states 3 weeks, so it should come soon for you or maybe 4 weeks at max. Usually, what I've seen with my colleagues they never delayed by promised processing time.
> 
> Yes, I'd suggest to go ahead with PCc in the meantime.
> Won't cost u much for PCC.
> Once you receive nomination, at least you'll be ready with the documents.
> 
> People with 60-79 points are in same category only high points category can be given a thought, but its all luck when u file for visa some 65ers got in 5 days and some 80ers got in 4 months.
> 
> I'm on 55+10 = 65 )
> 
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk



Thank you for quick reply Bro! Very Helpful I will start my PCC ASAP.

Last question, does PCC has to be in same state as passport location ? I have Gujarat passport but doing job in Hydbd.


----------



## archit1910

Achaldoshi said:


> Thank you for quick reply Bro! Very Helpful I will start my PCC ASAP.
> 
> Last question, does PCC has to be in same state as passport location ? I have Gujarat passport but doing job in Hydbd.


I'm not completely sure i guess it has to be the place you born / living in last 12 months or more.


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefireify

I'm trying to get an idea of timelines from when you submit all documentation for your visa to when your visa arrives. This process has been SO long, and I am just suspended from any further planning. I want to sell my house, finish vetting my dogs, book flights, and more - and I need a leave date before I can do anything... When i uploaded my application wait times were listed as 4 months and it changed within days of me uploading to 7 months... I had hoped to be gone in September... Anyone that has gone through the process recently, please share the processing time from when you applied for the actual visa...

Current timeline...

ANZSCO : 261211
EOI 190 Points : 75+5 pts
EOI 190 Lodge date : 18/05/2017
SA Nomination & Invite to Apply : 19/05/2017
VISA Application & Payment: 26/05/2017
Medical Requirement Completed: 28/06/2017
Grant: _________


----------



## NB

bluefireify said:


> I'm trying to get an idea of timelines from when you submit all documentation for your visa to when your visa arrives. This process has been SO long, and I am just suspended from any further planning. I want to sell my house, finish vetting my dogs, book flights, and more - and I need a leave date before I can do anything... When i uploaded my application wait times were listed as 4 months and it changed within days of me uploading to 7 months... I had hoped to be gone in September... Anyone that has gone through the process recently, please share the processing time from when you applied for the actual visa...
> 
> Current timeline...
> 
> ANZSCO : 261211
> EOI 190 Points : 75+5 pts
> EOI 190 Lodge date : 18/05/2017
> SA Nomination & Invite to Apply : 19/05/2017
> VISA Application & Payment: 26/05/2017
> Medical Requirement Completed: 28/06/2017
> Grant: _________




Members have reported getting the grant in 2 weeks and others waiting for 18 months
Both have no apparent difference.

Most applications are processed in 4-7 months, but you can make no plans whatsoever based on this data

You have to wait patiently for the grant or the CO contact

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi

*Question regarding CO verification*



newbienz said:


> Members have reported getting the grant in 2 weeks and others waiting for 18 months
> Both have no apparent difference.
> 
> Most applications are processed in 4-7 months, but you can make no plans whatsoever based on this data
> 
> You have to wait patiently for the grant or the CO contact
> 
> Cheers


 I have already completed Skill assessment through vet-assess.

After getting invite, How will case officer verify employment?
Reason: for most experience in skill assessment, I have given reference of my colleagues instead of reporting manager. 

Will they need to call HR/ reporting manager ?

Thanks


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> I have already completed Skill assessment through vet-assess.
> 
> After getting invite, How will case officer verify employment?
> Reason: for most experience in skill assessment, I have given reference of my colleagues instead of reporting manager.
> 
> Will they need to call HR/ reporting manager ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, its their choice from where to verify your experience. Some times they call your managers but in some cases mails were sent to HR to verify experience and duties. Even some cases get direct grants without any employee verification. That's totally their choice. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Achaldoshi said:


> I have already completed Skill assessment through vet-assess.
> 
> After getting invite, How will case officer verify employment?
> Reason: for most experience in skill assessment, I have given reference of my colleagues instead of reporting manager.
> 
> Will they need to call HR/ reporting manager ?
> 
> Thanks


They can call up anyone in your organisation but most cases they start with the HR department or your reporting manager

Cheers


----------



## Himadri

Has anyone got Grant recently in June/ July 2017. Have not heard from too many people.

Please share..

Cheers 
H

______________________________________
ANZCO Code: 149913
Vetassess: +Ve 29th May 2017
PTE-A: S:90, R: 79 L: 88 W: 79 (overall :82)
EOI: 10th June 2017
DIBP invite: 16th June 2017
Visa documents upload (All docs + PCC+ Medicals+ Form 80): 17th July'17

Grant: ??????????


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Has anyone got Grant recently in June/ July 2017. Have not heard from too many people.
> 
> Please share..
> 
> Cheers
> H
> 
> ______________________________________
> ANZCO Code: 149913
> Vetassess: +Ve 29th May 2017
> PTE-A: S:90, R: 79 L: 88 W: 79 (overall :82)
> EOI: 10th June 2017
> DIBP invite: 16th June 2017
> Visa documents upload (All docs + PCC+ Medicals+ Form 80): 17th July'17
> 
> Grant: ??????????



Few grants are reported in June and July 2017. Two of my friends got their grants on 13th and 17th June. Grants are coming but on a very slow pace.


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Members have reported getting the grant in 2 weeks and others waiting for 18 months
> Both have no apparent difference.
> 
> Most applications are processed in 4-7 months, but you can make no plans whatsoever based on this data
> 
> You have to wait patiently for the grant or the CO contact
> 
> Cheers


As a matter of fact the current average for visa processing is ~90 days. 

Apparent to you? You try to make to ambiguous claims here again. 

Two applicants might be identical to you - why? becuase you have no idea of their background, but their background are not identical to the CO and this becomes obvious to a CO during visa processing.


----------



## andreyx108b

archit1910 said:


> I'm not completely sure i guess it has to be the place you born / living in last 12 months or more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


If you get PCC from PSK it would cover the whole country, regardless where you are. Usually people receive it from PSK office local to their current place of residency. This info is based on the experience of other members.


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Few grants are reported in June and July 2017. Two of my friends got their grants on 13th and 17th June. Grants are coming but on a very slow pace.


Thanks Karan.

:fingerscrossed::smash:

Has anyone Got their Grant within a Month? Just curious. One of my Friend got in 6 weeks but anyone sooner than that????:laser:

______________________________________
ANZCO Code: 149913
Vetassess: +Ve 29th May 2017
PTE-A: S:90, R: 79 L: 88 W: 79 (overall :82)
EOI: 10th June 2017
Total Point: 75
DIBP invite: 16th June 2017
Visa documents upload (All docs + PCC+ Medicals+ Form 80): 17th July'17

Grant: ??????????


----------



## andreyx108b

Himadri said:


> Thanks Karan.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::smash:
> 
> Has anyone Got their Grant within a Month? Just curious. One of my Friend got in 6 weeks but anyone sooner than that????:laser:
> 
> ______________________________________
> ANZCO Code: 149913
> Vetassess: +Ve 29th May 2017
> PTE-A: S:90, R: 79 L: 88 W: 79 (overall :82)
> EOI: 10th June 2017
> Total Point: 75
> DIBP invite: 16th June 2017
> Visa documents upload (All docs + PCC+ Medicals+ Form 80): 17th July'17
> 
> Grant: ??????????


there are a lot of cases within grants within 1 months. Those are almost all Direct Grants, and mostly onshore.


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Thanks Karan.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::smash:
> 
> Has anyone Got their Grant within a Month? Just curious. One of my Friend got in 6 weeks but anyone sooner than that????:laser:
> 
> ______________________________________
> ANZCO Code: 149913
> Vetassess: +Ve 29th May 2017
> PTE-A: S:90, R: 79 L: 88 W: 79 (overall :82)
> EOI: 10th June 2017
> Total Point: 75
> DIBP invite: 16th June 2017
> Visa documents upload (All docs + PCC+ Medicals+ Form 80): 17th July'17
> 
> Grant: ??????????


I have not seen such case personally, but my agent told me that one of his client got his grant within in 20 days. But observing current trends, it is seems totally impossible. Rest its up to DIBP, and it seems they are more complex than a typical Indian govt. office.


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> I have not seen such case personally, but my agent told me that one of his client got his grant within in 20 days. But observing current trends, it is seems totally impossible. Rest its up to DIBP, and it seems they are more complex than a typical Indian govt. office.


Wondering what is the secret behind getting direct grant:gossip:

A Good Hearted CO !!!!:fingerscrossed:

______________________________________
ANZCO Code: 149913
Vetassess: +Ve 29th May 2017
PTE-A: S:90, R: 79 L: 88 W: 79 (overall :82)
EOI: 10th June 2017
Total Point: 75
DIBP invite: 16th June 2017
Visa documents upload (All docs + PCC+ Medicals+ Form 80): 17th July'17

Grant: ??????????


----------



## Abood

karanbansal91 said:


> I have not seen such case personally, but my agent told me that one of his client got his grant within in 20 days. But observing current trends, it is seems totally impossible. Rest its up to DIBP, and it seems they are more complex than a typical Indian govt. office.


It would be possible if the applicant is not claiming work experience points.


----------



## karanbansal91

Abood said:


> It would be possible if the applicant is not claiming work experience points.


Abood whats ur visa class? 190 or 489? and why u were asked form 1339? What is 1339 form is about?


----------



## andreyx108b

Abood said:


> It would be possible if the applicant is not claiming work experience points.


even with work experience there quite a few quick grants (not recently, but there are), most of them are onshore.


----------



## Abood

karanbansal91 said:


> Abood whats ur visa class? 190 or 489? and why u were asked form 1339? What is 1339 form is about?


Visa 190 

Form 1399 is war crimes declaration. I think the officer asked me to fill this form because I am coming from Syria.


----------



## raawwr

Dear friends,

What is the meaning of the following condition? Do I need to score IELTS 7 or 7.5?

"Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)"

Thanks!


----------



## Himadri

raawwr said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> What is the meaning of the following condition? Do I need to score IELTS 7 or 7.5?
> 
> "Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)"
> 
> Thanks!


It means either 7 or, 65 in each of the section of IELTS/ PTE or, 7.5 or, 73 overall score.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
H

______________________________________
ANZCO Code: 149913
Vetassess: +Ve 29th May 2017
PTE-A: S:90, R: 79 L: 88 W: 79 (overall :82)
EOI: 10th June 2017
Total Point: 75
DIBP invite: 16th June 2017
Visa documents upload (All docs + PCC+ Medicals+ Form 80): 17th July'17

Grant: ??????????


----------



## karanbansal91

Guys any new invitation today?? Post comments below to update list of people waiting for invitation from SA.


----------



## venuri

Hi,

How long will it take to get an invitation in 489 in South Australia"?


----------



## karanbansal91

venuri said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long will it take to get an invitation in 489 in South Australia"?


Post such questions only with full data, such as application date, visa class, anzsco code etc. Without enough information nobody will be able to help u.


----------



## venuri

karanbansal91 said:


> Post such questions only with full data, such as application date, visa class, anzsco code etc. Without enough information nobody will be able to help u.


Hi Karan,

Applied in 6th July for 261313 with 70 points. 489 visa..


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Hello everyone,

My husband has 75 points including state sponsorship under visa subclass 489 in the category of production manager (manufacturing) 133512. He has applied for state sponsorship on 10th July.... When can we expect the sponsorship?


----------



## karanbansal91

venuri said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Applied in 6th July for 261313 with 70 points. 489 visa..


Sorry to say but ur occupation is a pro rata one. U might have to wait for some time as ur occupation has already exceeded occupation ceiling in 2016-17. I think u shld mail SA migration to get information about ur occupation, as I have seen some cases in this forum waiting for invitation having more than 75 points without SS.


----------



## venuri

karanbansal91 said:


> Sorry to say but ur occupation is a pro rata one. U might have to wait for some time as ur occupation has already exceeded occupation ceiling in 2016-17. I think u shld mail SA migration to get information about ur occupation, as I have seen some cases in this forum waiting for invitation having more than 75 points without SS.


Hm, that's mean i have to wait until release the new occupation ceiling.
More than months right?


----------



## karanbansal91

venuri said:


> Hm, that's mean i have to wait until release the new occupation ceiling.
> More than months right?


Yup, exactly , u have to wait for new occupation ceilings or u will receive an invite in case SA got intimated by DIBP about occupation ceilings before overall announcement.


----------



## Abood

Today my friend got SA 190 visa invitation late in the day. So probably tomorrow expect invitations during the day. His occupation is finance manager and applied on the day of opening the new FY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

Abood said:


> Today my friend got SA 190 visa invitation late in the day. So probably tomorrow expect invitations during the day. His occupation is finance manager and applied on the day of opening the new FY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




People are getting invitation only on particular dates or everyday? Could you please share his points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Victor123 said:


> People are getting invitation only on particular dates or everyday? Could you please share his points breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Points are not relevant. They process FIFO basis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Victor123 said:


> People are getting invitation only on particular dates or everyday? Could you please share his points breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Points are not relevant. They process FIFO basis.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Abood said:


> Points are not relevant. They process FIFO basis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


State sponsorship cannot be predicted

They do not follow any fixed pattern but it is certainly not FIFO
Points do play a very major role in most job categories 

Cheers


----------



## Victor123

Abood said:


> Points are not relevant. They process FIFO basis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How much is avg processing time for state nomination whether it is 190 or 489


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship cannot be predicted
> 
> They do not follow any fixed pattern but it is certainly not FIFO
> 
> Cheers




SA is FIFO basis based on your application date on their website. They don't invite people based on skillselect EOI. You need to lodge an application for nomination on their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Victor123 said:


> How much is avg processing time for state nomination whether it is 190 or 489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




On their website the average processing time is 3 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

Abood said:


> On their website the average processing time is 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What is the exact procedure?

First lodge EOI and select state
Second make application on their website
Third they nominate we send documents
Fourth we got approval and get invitation through skill select


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Victor123 said:


> What is the exact procedure?
> 
> First lodge EOI and select state
> Second make application on their website
> Third they nominate we send documents
> Fourth we got approval and get invitation through skill select
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup exactly 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

karanbansal91 said:


> Yup exactly
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thanks Karan for the confirmation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Victor123 said:


> What is the exact procedure?
> 
> First lodge EOI and select state
> Second make application on their website
> Third they nominate we send documents
> Fourth we got approval and get invitation through skill select
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not exactly! You need to upload the documents online. They will ask for skill assessment and experience letter. After lodging the application they will decide whether to nominate you or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

Abood said:


> Not exactly! You need to upload the documents online. They will ask for skill assessment and experience letter. After lodging the application they will decide whether to nominate you or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




But this is just second step after EOI, I do understand decision in their hands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Victor123 said:


> But this is just second step after EOI, I do understand decision in their hands.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is true. You will need first lodge EOI and after that an application on their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123

Abood said:


> This is true. You will need first lodge EOI and after that an application on their website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Mate. This is what I wanted to confirm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Victor123 said:


> Thanks Mate. This is what I wanted to confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good luck in your application! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Victor123 said:


> People are getting invitation only on particular dates or everyday? Could you please share his points breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It seem random, no specific dates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Any new invites today??


----------



## Achaldoshi

*Waiting SS Nomination*

I have lodge SS application on 6th July 17, Still waiting for reply.

Hope to get it soon... My be its taking time as its 60 points only.

Occupation: Management Consultant
Point : 60 (Incl State nomination)


Any one getting invite who filed on or after 6th July ?
How much time should I estimate for DIBP process ?


----------



## BS1982

Not yet.. I filed my EOI on 9th July with 60 pts

Job Code-139914 (Quality Assurance Manager)


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Achaldoshi said:


> I have lodge SS application on 6th July 17, Still waiting for reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get it soon... My be its taking time as its 60 points only.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant
> 
> Point : 60 (Incl State nomination)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any one getting invite who filed on or after 6th July ?
> 
> How much time should I estimate for DIBP process ?




Which state have you applied for. I have also applied for same job code in NSW in June with 75 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

BS1982 said:


> Not yet.. I filed my EOI on 9th July with 60 pts
> 
> Job Code-139914 (Quality Assurance Manager)




In addition to filing an EOI, you need to lodge an application on SA website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Has any body noticed any Grant issued today?


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Himadri said:


> Has any body noticed any Grant issued today?


There is 1 grant today, for 489 as per immitracker.


----------



## Himadri

oppurtunityreq said:


> There is 1 grant today, for 489 as per immitracker.


:fingerscrossed:When will mine come !!


----------



## silverphoenix

oppurtunityreq said:


> There is 1 grant today, for 489 as per immitracker.




For which code and points ?


----------



## oppurtunityreq

silverphoenix said:


> For which code and points ?





dar8 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a very happy news to share. We were granted our visa this morning . Exactly 270 days since we applied. Thank you all of you for supporting me throughout this journey. We'll be moving within next couple of weeks and will be starting our 887 journey. Hope everyone will receive their grants very sooon
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> EngineersAus +ve - 29/03/2016
> PTE 1 att. - 12/05/2016 - 80/70/87/79
> 
> Tas SS-Applied (55+10) - 12/10/2016
> State nomination Approved (Ts) - 13/10/2016
> SS visa invite on skillselect- 13/10/2016
> Visa Applied- 24/10/2016
> Medicals done - 27/10/2016
> 1st Co Contact Adelaide- 02/11/2016 (Asked for Aus. Pcc , and Pcc from all countries lived , Form 1399 from me and my wife)
> Uploaded Documents - 02/12/2016
> 
> waiting for the grant....
> 
> Baby born
> Requested co to add newborn to application - 18/04/2017
> 2nd different Co contact Adelaide- 02/05/2017 (Baby added to application , requested baby's medical)
> Baby's medical completed - 08/05/2017
> waiting waiting waiting...
> 
> Sent an email to processing unit very politely explaining my frustration that i am about to reach published processing times and if my application can be revisited before the end of this July. - 15/06/2017 - not sure if this had any impact on the grant
> 
> Granted - 21/07/2017 Email received at 8.24 am Melbourne time lane: :humble::xmassnow:



Thats the post


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> :fingerscrossed:When will mine come !!




:scared:

People are waiting since months and u want it in couple of days.... Very optimistic...


----------



## karanbansal91

Anyone waiting for invitation from South Australia???


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> :scared:
> 
> People are waiting since months and u want it in couple of days.... Very optimistic...


Hoping for the best:amen:

As I observed, most delays are also due to incomplete documentation and CO contact. However, front loading all probable docs (including which might not look required at this stage e.g form 1221), have resulted in Direct Grants.

Lets see how it plays out.:juggle:


----------



## reverser16

karanbansal91 said:


> Anyone waiting for invitation from South Australia???




Applied for 489 on July 14th , total points 60


----------



## fabbas84

Any invitation for 190 from July 4 till date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

fabbas84 said:


> Any invitation for 190 from July 4 till date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup reported by few members like Himdari ... Check previous comments


----------



## rajiv_kamra

Hello everyone. Good morning. We received 190 invite today for my wife as Quality Assurance Manager. My ageny will file the visa in next week. Hope all will go okay. Thanks to god and everyones guidance.


----------



## silverphoenix

rajiv_kamra said:


> Hello everyone. Good morning. We received 190 invite today for my wife as Quality Assurance Manager. My ageny will file the visa in next week. Hope all will go okay. Thanks to god and everyones guidance.




Congrats Buddy, could you share which state and Job code. Also how much time it took for the outcome.


----------



## rajiv_kamra

silverphoenix said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Good morning. We received 190 invite today for my wife as Quality Assurance Manager. My ageny will file the visa in next week. Hope all will go okay. Thanks to god and everyones guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Buddy, could you share which state and Job code. Also how much time it took for the outcome.
Click to expand...

Hi mate, thanks. My agent applied for state nomination on 13th July and got the invite today.


----------



## Achaldoshi

rajiv_kamra said:


> Hi mate, thanks. My agent applied for state nomination on 13th July and got the invite today.


I found very strange, I got reply from them that they are processing applications based on date of receiving and current average processing time is 3 weeks. But still people filed on 4th July and 6th July (Me) have not received invite while other have received

I have 60 points overall, Is it the low score reason for this ? Should I expect more than 3 weeks waiting then ? and what if they close this occupation before that ?

Just worried as I might give PTEA to increase score if, There is risk of loosing nomination

Occupation: Management Consultant (Only available on 489, High availability as of today)


----------



## rajiv_kamra

Achaldoshi said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, thanks. My agent applied for state nomination on 13th July and got the invite today.
> 
> 
> 
> I found very strange, I got reply from them that they are processing applications based on date of receiving and current average processing time is 3 weeks. But still people filed on 4th July and 6th July (Me) have not received invite while other have received
> 
> I have 60 points overall, Is it the low score reason for this ? Should I expect more than 3 weeks waiting then ? and what if they close this occupation before that ?
> 
> Just worried as I might give PTEA to increase score if, There is risk of loosing nomination
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant (Only available on 489, High availability as of today)
Click to expand...

Bro if your application is filed in High availability then you dont have to worry. It will be assessed in that criteria only. My wife applied with 70 points and has 6 years experience as hospital quality manager and she is a doctor also . So may be they rated her high and it came fast (my guess). Dont worry it will come.


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> I found very strange, I got reply from them that they are processing applications based on date of receiving and current average processing time is 3 weeks. But still people filed on 4th July and 6th July (Me) have not received invite while other have received
> 
> I have 60 points overall, Is it the low score reason for this ? Should I expect more than 3 weeks waiting then ? and what if they close this occupation before that ?
> 
> Just worried as I might give PTEA to increase score if, There is risk of loosing nomination
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant (Only available on 489, High availability as of today)


Once u have filed the application, then changes done after that will not effect ur application. Hence dnt worry abt changes. Yes u may have to wait for more than three weeks varying due to ur points score. So, overall u will receive an invitation soon. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

Achaldoshi said:


> I found very strange, I got reply from them that they are processing applications based on date of receiving and current average processing time is 3 weeks. But still people filed on 4th July and 6th July (Me) have not received invite while other have received
> 
> I have 60 points overall, Is it the low score reason for this ? Should I expect more than 3 weeks waiting then ? and what if they close this occupation before that ?
> 
> Just worried as I might give PTEA to increase score if, There is risk of loosing nomination
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant (Only available on 489, High availability as of today)




Me on the similar boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeoprexx

Does DIBP still accept IELTS Academic


----------



## NB

Romeoprexx said:


> Does DIBP still accept IELTS Academic


Yes they do

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

rajiv_kamra said:


> Hi mate, thanks. My agent applied for state nomination on 13th July and got the invite today.




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BS1982

Abood said:


> In addition to filing an EOI, you need to lodge an application on SA website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have filed EOI on skillselect website and also on SA website on 9th July.
Application status is Lodged on SA website.

Please confirm if I need to follow any other step..

Job Code - Quality Assurance Manager (139914)


----------



## BS1982

rajiv_kamra said:


> Bro if your application is filed in High availability then you dont have to worry. It will be assessed in that criteria only. My wife applied with 70 points and has 6 years experience as hospital quality manager and she is a doctor also . So may be they rated her high and it came fast (my guess). Dont worry it will come.


Congratulations Rajiv, I have also applied for the same Job code with 60 points on 9th July and still waiting for reply... this means, they give preference to high points.


----------



## rajiv_kamra

andreyx108b said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, thanks. My agent applied for state nomination on 13th July and got the invite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## rajiv_kamra

BS1982 said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro if your application is filed in High availability then you dont have to worry. It will be assessed in that criteria only. My wife applied with 70 points and has 6 years experience as hospital quality manager and she is a doctor also . So may be they rated her high and it came fast (my guess). Dont worry it will come.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Rajiv, I have also applied for the same Job code with 60 points on 9th July and still waiting for reply... this means, they give preference to high points.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Yes high points makes a difference and if you have more number of experience in that field, then it definitely adds value. Because if you track Immi Tracker, people who have 55+5 and get invite, they have less points due to age and ielts but they have 10/15 points of experience and thats why they get invited even if they have low points (55+5). This is my analysis.


----------



## Himadri

Hi all,

Got my CO allocated yesterday. Sally GSM - Adelaide.

Keeping fingers Crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my CO allocated yesterday. Sally GSM - Adelaide.
> 
> Keeping fingers Crossed.:fingerscrossed:


Wish u a early and easy grant.


----------



## Achaldoshi

rajiv_kamra said:


> Thanks mate. Yes high points makes a difference and if you have more number of experience in that field, then it definitely adds value. Because if you track Immi Tracker, people who have 55+5 and get invite, they have less points due to age and ielts but they have 10/15 points of experience and thats why they get invited even if they have low points (55+5). This is my analysis.


Current trend goes with your logic Rajiv.. Congratulations

I also have total 60 points with 5 points in work ex. (50+10 or 489). Is it possible that I will not get invite ? or its just that it will be delayed ?
What if they close occupation before my invite ?

Occupation: Management Consultant


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Wish u a early and easy grant.


Thanks buddy, wish you as well th best outcome.


----------



## karanbansal91

Any new Invitations today???? Am I only one who is still waiting for a invitation?


----------



## Achaldoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> Any new Invitations today???? Am I only one who is still waiting for a invitation?


I am with you... No waiting fro invitation with 60 points. I think they will start sending from Monday. Today being holiday.

Filed on 6th July,

BTW your signature states ITA on 21st ? Have you already received invitations ?


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> I am with you... No waiting fro invitation with 60 points. I think they will start sending from Monday. Today being holiday.
> 
> Filed on 6th July,
> 
> BTW your signature states ITA on 21st ? Have you already received invitations ?


Already received a 489 invitation from SA. Waiting for 190. Filed on 7th July. I think they might ask for additional documents as I am claiming chain migration due to supplementary conditions on my occupation.


----------



## silverphoenix

karanbansal91 said:


> Already received a 489 invitation from SA. Waiting for 190. Filed on 7th July. I think they might ask for additional documents as I am claiming chain migration due to supplementary conditions on my occupation.



Few questions-

1. Have you submitted the 200 AUD fees for SA nomination?
2. When did you file and receive the 489 EOI invite from SA
3. 190 EOI for which state and at how many points?


----------



## karanbansal91

silverphoenix said:


> Few questions-
> 
> 1. Have you submitted the 200 AUD fees for SA nomination?
> Yup submitted for 190 application
> 
> 2. When did you file and receive the 489 EOI invite from SA
> I got 489 family invitation before state, so not filed application with SA.
> 
> 
> 3. 190 EOI for which state and at how many points?


SA, 60 points, 342315


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my CO allocated yesterday. Sally GSM - Adelaide.
> 
> Keeping fingers Crossed.:fingerscrossed:


Hi Himadri,

When did you file your application for visa ? And how long does medical people take to upload the results ?

Sorry can't view timeline posting through app.

Awaiting revert, much appreciated 

Rgds
Archit

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

DIBP filed on 29th June, Docs uploaded on 17th July (all, pls see signature). 

Medical was uploaded in 2 days (did on Saturday and was uploaded by Tuesday).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> DIBP filed on 29th June, Docs uploaded on 17th July (all, pls see signature).
> 
> Medical was uploaded in 2 days (did on Saturday and was uploaded by Tuesday).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy ! This was quick !
Best of luck ahead 

They're taking ages to upload my medicals done Monday this week and followed up got a reply it take 3-5 days 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

archit1910 said:


> Boy ! This was quick !
> Best of luck ahead
> 
> They're taking ages to upload my medicals done Monday this week and followed up got a reply it take 3-5 days
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk




Well it depends on Center I guess, where did you go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> Well it depends on Center I guess, where did you go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iam based in Delhi, went to max healthcare


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> Well it depends on Center I guess, where did you go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I looked on your timeline seems u paid the fee, way ahead of me. Boy else I'd have been scared that medical in 2 days, CO I'm 4 days which would've made me wonder on my application.

Anyway best of luck to you, hope the grants start flowing soon and processing timeline doesn't become a frustration.

I just cross checked for my medical, they stated 3-5 working days so maybe coming Monday it should be done and I may not need to follow up

Rgds
Archit

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Yes I paid early so to get all docs arranged, as the time starts from the day you officially pay the fee.

What is your score? As it seems they are looking at scores as well now Ali with status of full documentation to make early decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> Yes I paid early so to get all docs arranged, as the time starts from the day you officially pay the fee.
> 
> What is your score? As it seems they are looking at scores as well now Ali with status of full documentation to make early decision.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi my score is 65 including SS, so thats point of worry for me.

Although I've uploaded all my docs including form 80,1221 and PCC 

Just awaiting for the medicals to be uploaded. 

Keeping my fingers crossed  

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

archit1910 said:


> Hi my score is 65 including SS, so thats point of worry for me.
> 
> Although I've uploaded all my docs including form 80,1221 and PCC
> 
> Just awaiting for the medicals to be uploaded.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk




Don't worry, it will come within next week. Also, upload your CV (if not done), this is required by DIBP as per docs, needed for early decision.

All the very best to all.

Seems things have started to movein right direction! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> Don't worry, it will come within next week. Also, upload your CV (if not done), this is required by DIBP as per docs, needed for early decision.
> 
> All the very best to all.
> 
> Seems things have started to movein right direction!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did the CV, I lived in Nz so I did there PCC too..

Its better to leave it to almighty 

There always a sunshine after a dark night.

Leaving to almighty so that sun shines next day after dark night, no overcast weathers 

I'll be in touch for more help or suggestions ..

Which place or city u based at ?

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

archit1910 said:


> Yes I did the CV, I lived in Nz so I did there PCC too..
> 
> Its better to leave it to almighty
> 
> There always a sunshine after a dark night.
> 
> Leaving to almighty so that sun shines next day after dark night, no overcast weathers
> 
> I'll be in touch for more help or suggestions ..
> 
> Which place or city u based at ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk




GGN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> GGN
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohk great same place max healthcare south ex / lajpat for medicals or elsewhere ?

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

archit1910 said:


> Ohk great same place max healthcare south ex / lajpat for medicals or elsewhere ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk




Sadhu Vasvani, Shantiniketan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Code 149212
SS submission 489 visa: 4th July'17

How long it take to get invitation?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Code 149212
Applied for SA SS for 489 on 4th July, 2017
How long it take to get invitation?


----------



## Guest

21 days, thats the timeline.



Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Code 149212
> Applied for SA SS for 489 on 4th July, 2017
> How long it take to get invitation?


----------



## Himadri

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Code 149212
> SS submission 489 visa: 4th July'17
> 
> How long it take to get invitation?


If all papers are in order and score is high (above 70) should not take more than a week. Else, if papers are fine must come within a mont if score if around 65--70.

What's you score. Can you provide timelines?


----------



## Achaldoshi

Himadri said:


> If all papers are in order and score is high (above 70) should not take more than a week. Else, if papers are fine must come within a mont if score if around 65--70.
> 
> What's you score. Can you provide timelines?



Hi Himadri,

I have applied n 6th July with 60 points (Incl 489 SS), Can this take more than a month ?

Will there also be delay in DIBP visa grant ?

Does it make sense to reappear PTEA to get score ? as I missed last time by slight margin.


----------



## Himadri

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi Himadri,
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied n 6th July with 60 points (Incl 489 SS), Can this take more than a month ?
> 
> 
> 
> Will there also be delay in DIBP visa grant ?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make sense to reappear PTEA to get score ? as I missed last time by slight margin.




In my personal capacity, I will strongly recommend to have overall score above 70 by having superior English score.

PTE a is not difficult but definitely needs planning and preparation. Imagine the difference between 65 and 75.

As per my reading on various forums and on DIBP sites on primary aim of GSM is to get highly skilled professionals into Australia. How does that get determined : only by high score.

Rest all arguments for me is secondary as if you can get genuine High score with proper documentation,you will get preference in each stage including in your Visa grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Hi,

Find below timeline

------------
ANZCO Code: 149212 Customer Service Manager
PTE-A: 28th April 2017
EOI: 4th July 2017
Total Points: 65


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Himadri said:


> If all papers are in order and score is high (above 70) should not take more than a week. Else, if papers are fine must come within a mont if score if around 65--70.
> 
> What's you score. Can you provide timelines?


ANZCO Code: 149212 Customer Service Manager
PTE-A: 28th April 2017
EOI: 4th July 2017
Total Points: 65


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Hello everyone,

Our agent filed eoi on 10th July for my husband with 75 points including state sponsorship but still we are awaiting the nomination. I think south Australia picks up profiles for sponsorship randomly without any order, otherwise my husband must have received it till now.... Below are his profile details

Anzsco-133512(Production manager-manufacturing)
Age-25
Experience-15
English-10
Education-15
SS-10


----------



## Bullet2424

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Our agent filed eoi on 10th July for my husband with 75 points including state sponsorship but still we are awaiting the nomination. I think south Australia picks up profiles for sponsorship randomly without any order, otherwise my husband must have received it till now.... Below are his profile details
> 
> Anzsco-133512(Production manager-manufacturing)
> Age-25
> Experience-15
> English-10
> Education-15
> SS-10




Wondering how did your husband claim 15 points for exp at the age of 25. Also 10 points for SS? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Bullet2424 said:


> Wondering how did your husband claim 15 points for exp at the age of 25. Also 10 points for SS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's not age, that are points claimed for age. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Bullet2424 said:


> sukhmeetskaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Our agent filed eoi on 10th July for my husband with 75 points including state sponsorship but still we are awaiting the nomination. I think south Australia picks up profiles for sponsorship randomly without any order, otherwise my husband must have received it till now.... Below are his profile details
> 
> Anzsco-133512(Production manager-manufacturing)
> Age-25
> Experience-15
> English-10
> Education-15
> SS-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering how did your husband claim 15 points for exp at the age of 25. Also 10 points for SS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




karanbansal91 said:


> Bullet2424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering how did your husband claim 15 points for exp at the age of 25. Also 10 points for SS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's not age, that are points claimed for age.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes right Karan.... Those are the points, not the age... His age is around 35....


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

10 points for state sponsorship because the occupation is available for 489 visa only...


----------



## karanbansal91

BAD NEWS GUYS :
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/1304130-visa-processing-times-updated.html


----------



## PRAKASH1978

SA do not pick the application's randomly. Its first come first basis regardless the points you have. The processing time is 3 weeks. You should get it soon.


----------



## karanbansal91

PRAKASH1978 said:


> SA do not pick the application's randomly. Its first come first basis regardless the points you have. The processing time is 3 weeks. You should get it soon.


Its not random, not point based and not FIFO, its combination of many factors including points,FIFO, their own SOL requirement list etc.


----------



## jontymorgan

karanbansal91 said:


> Its not random, not point based and not FIFO, its combination of many factors including points,FIFO, their own SOL requirement list etc.


This would be a major in change in policy by SA from 2016/17. In the first six months of 2016/17 (when my application was being processed) SA very clearly processed applications in the order that were received. Is there evidence that this has changed in 2017/18?


----------



## Himadri

Any Grants noticed today? (189/190/489)

Will be worth to look at the timelines of those who are getting grants to ascertain, why delay are occurring at Individual level.


----------



## karanbansal91

jontymorgan said:


> This would be a major in change in policy by SA from 2016/17. In the first six months of 2016/17 (when my application was being processed) SA very clearly processed applications in the order that were received. Is there evidence that this has changed in 2017/18?


Yup Mail communication with SA migration.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Thank you so much 



Austimmiacnt said:


> 21 days, thats the timeline.


----------



## Achaldoshi

Anyone getting invite today ?

I am getting worried because of only 60 points. And with new delays in DIBP processing, I think they will take at least a year for me. Does score take priority for processing after state nomination ?

My 21 days timeline will complete on Thursday. Hope to receive something before that.


----------



## BS1982

Hi All,

Can you guide me.. what are the documents that needs to attached with your EOI application on South Australia website?

Thanks


----------



## karanbansal91

BS1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you guide me.. what are the documents that needs to attached with your EOI application on South Australia website?
> 
> Thanks


Check below link.
http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...GSM-Skilled-Nomination-document-checklist.pdf

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...-to-apply-for-SA-state-nomination-Oct2014.pdf

Feel free to ask any further inforamtion required.

Cheers.


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Anyone getting invite today ?
> 
> I am getting worried because of only 60 points. And with new delays in DIBP processing, I think they will take at least a year for me. Does score take priority for processing after state nomination ?
> 
> My 21 days timeline will complete on Thursday. Hope to receive something before that.


DIBP point test scores are only required till you receive your invitation. Once u got an invitation, scores doesn't matter for further processing. 

And It is not only scores that matters for invitation. Several other factors like occupation ceiling, demand etc also affects invitations.

Hence dnt worry, mail SA migration in case u feel they are delaying you case.


----------



## Achaldoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> DIBP point test scores are only required till you receive your invitation. Once u got an invitation, scores doesn't matter for further processing.
> 
> And It is not only scores that matters for invitation. Several other factors like occupation ceiling, demand etc also affects invitations.
> 
> Hence dnt worry, mail SA migration in case u feel they are delaying you case.


Thanks, This is useful information. I will wait till Thursday (as per their timeline) and then email them. I understand that score is not the only thing that matters. They will have their internal priorities as well. 

Thanks, Lets hope for best


----------



## serako

Achaldoshi said:


> Anyone getting invite today ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting worried because of only 60 points. And with new delays in DIBP processing, I think they will take at least a year for me. Does score take priority for processing after state nomination ?
> 
> 
> 
> My 21 days timeline will complete on Thursday. Hope to receive something before that.




Score matters , high point means quick to response. Also job avail is a matter. If it is on green , means no reach to limit, they move rapid base on applicantes' scores 


sivas


----------



## BS1982

karanbansal91 said:


> Check below link.
> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...GSM-Skilled-Nomination-document-checklist.pdf
> 
> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...-to-apply-for-SA-state-nomination-Oct2014.pdf
> 
> Feel free to ask any further inforamtion required.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Karan bhai..

I read this too.. 

I have attached

1.Passport (me and my wife)
2. Skill Assessment report
3. Experience letter mentioning detailed roles and responsibilities with DOJ, Salary details, working hours, employment type etc.
4. PTE Score card

I hope that is all what is required to be attached..


----------



## karanbansal91

serako said:


> Score matters , high point means quick to response. Also job avail is a matter. If it is on green , means no reach to limit, they move rapid base on applicantes' scores
> 
> 
> sivas


Provide source of your information. U r sharing your assumption only as this is not a fact. Scores doesnt matter after invitation. It is nowhere written that higher points will escalate and prioritise applications.


----------



## serako

karanbansal91 said:


> Provide source of your information. U r sharing your assumption only as this is not a fact. Scores doesnt matter after invitation. It is nowhere written that higher points will escalate and prioritise applications.




You are wright indeed, I have red as Sponsorship allowance base on scores like High points get priority to accept. Because this is how did I receive mine on high points application status. My bad to misleed. 

Scores doesnt matter after the invitation as you englightened. Sorry indeed if I put even a glimpse of doubt to the sender and quite sorry if I break any of hope on this highly stressful times.

The way of your response is another case, but I guess it is the way of your fabric, could not be healable. 






sivas


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Provide source of your information. U r sharing your assumption only as this is not a fact. Scores doesnt matter after invitation. It is nowhere written that higher points will escalate and prioritise applications.




I feel scores do matter otherwise what is the meaning of GSM ? Logically.

Which country would like to invite and grant visa just basis on "who applied first".

Also, ability to support score through valid documents must also matter. I feel English score also matter as I saw individuals with superior score getting grants faster.

No source just an Opinion from childhood.

I just wish all of us get it soon and do good in life.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

serako said:


> You are wright indeed, I have red as Sponsorship allowance base on scores like High points get priority to accept. Because this is how did I receive mine on high points application status. My bad to misleed.
> 
> Scores doesnt matter after the invitation as you englightened. Sorry indeed if I put even a glimpse of doubt to the sender and quite sorry if I break any of hope on this highly stressful times.
> 
> The way of your response is another case, but I guess it is the way of your fabric, could not be healable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sivas


 
I didn't mean to prove u wrong. I just tried to correct the information, as this may mislead many expats following this thread. I think I have not used any hard words to make u feel low. So, CHEERS.


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> I feel scores do matter otherwise what is the meaning of GSM ? Logically.
> 
> Which country would like to invite and grant visa just basis on "who applied first".
> 
> Also, ability to support score through valid documents must also matter. I feel English score also matter as I saw individuals with superior score getting grants faster.
> 
> No source just an Opinion from childhood.
> 
> I just wish all of us get it soon and do good in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy and early grants depend on many factors:-
Country of passport. ( Less risk countries => easy grant )
Points claimed for experience ( No experience points claimed => No verification)
Type Documents to prove case
Organising documents best readable to CO
Occupation
Yes , English Score ( Easy to verify score, easy to verify claimed points)


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Easy and early grants depend on many factors:-
> Country of passport. ( Less risk countries => easy grant )
> Points claimed for experience ( No experience points claimed => No verification)
> Type Documents to prove case
> Organising documents best readable to CO
> Occupation
> Yes , English Score ( Easy to verify score, easy to verify claimed points)




Absolutely, you have just nailed it that at every stage you need to be on high. Aus PR is one of the most difficult to get and through a thorough process only.

I heard in the forum that someone was applying and still waiting but now have got the Can visa in 3 months. These all are hearsay only!

Few of my know friends have got PR straight in 8-9 months, the last being in the month of June 17 - 189 (direct grant).

Let's hope the best for all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Himadri said:


> Absolutely, you have just nailed it that at every stage you need to be on high. Aus PR is one of the most difficult to get and through a thorough process only.
> 
> I heard in the forum that someone was applying and still waiting but now have got the Can visa in 3 months. These all are hearsay only!
> 
> Few of my know friends have got PR straight in 8-9 months, the last being in the month of June 17 - 189 (direct grant).
> 
> Let's hope the best for all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




When I said 8-9 months that means from starting the process from beginning. They have got in 25 days from filing DIBP fee and Grant.

They are not on immitracker, so please don't ask source.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> When I said 8-9 months that means from starting the process from beginning. They have got in 25 days from filing DIBP fee and Grant.
> 
> They are not on immitracker, so please don't ask source.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets see.... We can only talk and assume, game is in the hands of DIBP and Australian Govt. Nobody actually knows what will happen next. So, till grants fingers crossed.


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Provide source of your information. U r sharing your assumption only as this is not a fact. Scores doesnt matter after invitation. It is nowhere written that higher points will escalate and prioritise applications.




Just to be fact right, it is very clear by the process that it is Point score based for PR for GSM.

Where is it written it is not, I am amused that if it is not - then there will be no difference between some one who got 60 and some who got 90?

Let's not confuse here, you get high score, place all correct documents and follow process. You shall get it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c

Achaldoshi said:


> Current trend goes with your logic Rajiv.. Congratulations
> 
> I also have total 60 points with 5 points in work ex. (50+10 or 489). Is it possible that I will not get invite ? or its just that it will be delayed ?
> What if they close occupation before my invite ?
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant


I am hoping you have filed your EOI. I applied on 5th July and got Invited on 17 Jul.

Occupation: Management Consultant
Points 65+10 = 75

Since you have applied already, you are in the pool. Even if they close you will be eligible. At 60 points it may take couple of weeks - Not sure though. If you have scope of improving through PTE then do think about that as even 5 additional points will push you up the queue


----------



## silverphoenix

simaria_c said:


> I am hoping you have filed your EOI. I applied on 5th July and got Invited on 17 Jul.
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant
> Points 65+10 = 75
> 
> Since you have applied already, you are in the pool. Even if they close you will be eligible. At 60 points it may take couple of weeks - Not sure though. If you have scope of improving through PTE then do think about that as even 5 additional points will push you up the queue




Is there a link where we can check the high points requirement under 489 for SA migration - Skill wise ?


----------



## karanbansal91

silverphoenix said:


> Is there a link where we can check the high points requirement under 489 for SA migration - Skill wise ?


It is 80 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c

silverphoenix said:


> Is there a link where we can check the high points requirement under 489 for SA migration - Skill wise ?


You can check Supplementary skills page but thats for wider STSOL list and also it does not give details of points at which you will get selected.

For supplementary list you need to be high scoring candidate - I think current criteria is 80 points.


----------



## Guest

WOW. You are now in final stage. i think it shouldn't take more than 2 months. most applications get finalized in a month if no further documentation is required. it looks you front loaded all docs, so i expect you should get your grant within 2 months. do update us. are you overseas candidate?


----------



## silverphoenix

simaria_c said:


> You can check Supplementary skills page but thats for wider STSOL list and also it does not give details of points at which you will get selected.
> 
> 
> 
> For supplementary list you need to be high scoring candidate - I think current criteria is 80 points.




Cool, thanks! I think towards the end of last year they increased it to 85.


----------



## Guest

silverphoenix said:


> Cool, thanks! I think towards the end of last year they increased it to 85.


no idea why the high point requirement is so high. its very difficult to get 85 points considering work experience, age, language requirements and qualification. i think most PHD candidates would only fall under high points category.


----------



## Achaldoshi

simaria_c said:


> I am hoping you have filed your EOI. I applied on 5th July and got Invited on 17 Jul.
> 
> Occupation: Management Consultant
> Points 65+10 = 75
> 
> Since you have applied already, you are in the pool. Even if they close you will be eligible. At 60 points it may take couple of weeks - Not sure though. If you have scope of improving through PTE then do think about that as even 5 additional points will push you up the queue



Yes, I have filed EOI before SS application, I think its mandatory for SS application as they ask for EOI number.

I have submitted on 6th July, Let me wait till 27th to complete their 3 weeks. Hope to get it asap. Else may think about giving PTEA again if this will also delay VISA grant duration (>8 months)


----------



## Himadri

Hello all, 

Any grants noticed by anyone today? please share..


----------



## BS1982

Hi All,

My application on SA website got "Approved".. just received the mail

EOI submitted on DIBP - 4 July
EOI Application on SA website - 9 July

Job Code - 139914 Quality Assurance Manager

They have mentioned that I will receive an email invite from DIBP soon.

Regards
BS


----------



## BS1982

Received the mail too..

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.


----------



## oppurtunity.req

BS1982 said:


> Received the mail too..
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.


Congrats


----------



## archit1910

BS1982 said:


> Received the mail too..
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.


Congratulations BS ! 
Good luck ahead !

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

BS1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application on SA website got "Approved".. just received the mail
> 
> EOI submitted on DIBP - 4 July
> EOI Application on SA website - 9 July
> 
> Job Code - 139914 Quality Assurance Manager
> 
> They have mentioned that I will receive an email invite from DIBP soon.
> 
> Regards
> BS


Congrats!!


----------



## karanbansal91

BS1982 said:


> Received the mail too..
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by DMITRE.
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.


Congo.....


----------



## karanbansal91

silverphoenix said:


> Cool, thanks! I think towards the end of last year they increased it to 85.


It is 80 including state nomination points. 

Check it out:-
High Points


----------



## Achaldoshi

BS1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application on SA website got "Approved".. just received the mail
> 
> EOI submitted on DIBP - 4 July
> EOI Application on SA website - 9 July
> 
> Job Code - 139914 Quality Assurance Manager
> 
> They have mentioned that I will receive an email invite from DIBP soon.
> 
> Regards
> BS



Congratulations!
Can you please share your total points ?

Regards,
Achal Doshi


----------



## BS1982

Achaldoshi said:


> Congratulations!
> Can you please share your total points ?
> 
> Regards,
> Achal Doshi



55+5 = 60

Age - 25
Bcom - 15
PTE - 10
Work Exp - 5
SS - 5


----------



## Achaldoshi

BS1982 said:


> 55+5 = 60
> 
> Age - 25
> Bcom - 15
> PTE - 10
> Work Exp - 5
> SS - 5



Thank you for sharing.. Congratulations!

Now I am convinced that they are not processing invites in date order (even though I have got 2 replies from them for that). 

I have written a mail to them to clarify, lets see what reply comes.

Hope to receive my invite soon.


----------



## BS1982

Achaldoshi said:


> Thank you for sharing.. Congratulations!
> 
> Now I am convinced that they are not processing invites in date order (even though I have got 2 replies from them for that).
> 
> I have written a mail to them to clarify, lets see what reply comes.
> 
> Hope to receive my invite soon.



All the very best..


----------



## archit1910

Achaldoshi said:


> Thank you for sharing.. Congratulations!
> 
> Now I am convinced that they are not processing invites in date order (even though I have got 2 replies from them for that).
> 
> I have written a mail to them to clarify, lets see what reply comes.
> 
> Hope to receive my invite soon.


All the very best 

Do share the good news soon

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## codongdem

Tunai said:


> Congrats OMOB, i sincerely hope mine would also be fast like yours, most people on this forum got invited around 8 weeks, probably its a function of number of applicant per country.
> 
> What is your occupation? and was it on High availability when you applied?


Hi Tunai,

Have you got visa grant? It's been a while since your last update.

It will be very helpful of you if you can share your experience on the skill assessment process. I look forward to have your reply.


----------



## Achaldoshi

Another issue, I haven't received any reply from SA yet, but got email from Tasmania where I have applied before SA. 

They are not able to access skill select EOI as I have selected only SA in preferred state (as per SA mandatory requirement) and have asked me to reply them with exact date of EOI. 

I cant select Tasmania till they process my request, Neither are they replying to my emails with status.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Any 489 invitation for SA?


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Another issue, I haven't received any reply from SA yet, but got email from Tasmania where I have applied before SA.
> 
> They are not able to access skill select EOI as I have selected only SA in preferred state (as per SA mandatory requirement) and have asked me to reply them with exact date of EOI.
> 
> I cant select Tasmania till they process my request, Neither are they replying to my emails with status.


They usually takes two days to reply for any queries. So, u have to wait and watch. :amen:


----------



## Achaldoshi

Thanks Karan, will wait for tomorrow then.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

Got reply from SA today.


"We are currently assessing applications submitted during the period of 04/7/17*to 14/7/17.

Applications are processed in date order. Some applications may take more time*as we may have to clarify something"



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

HI, Guys I am making a list of persons waiting for 190/489 sponsorship from SA.
Please comment along with your details like date of application,anzsco code and points.


----------



## JacobVN

Hi guys,
This is my first post. I got SA nomination for subclass 489 yesterday. Below is my timeline:

Apply on July 11
Invitation on July 26

ANZSCO: 261313

I think they are processing based on date order.


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> HI, Guys I am making a list of persons waiting for 190/489 sponsorship from SA.
> Please comment along with your details like date of application,anzsco code and points.





SS 190, 55+5, 132211, applied on 04-July, received a clarification email on 13-July and replied on same date and received an email on 17-July that my application is back in the queue.

Experts pls advise when can I expect my invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Expats waiting for SS from SA:-

fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,

Achaldoshi : 489, 55+5, 6th July

Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 7th July(Clarification pending)


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

133512
75 points
Applied on 10th July
Subclass 489
Still waiting


----------



## Himadri

Any 190 Grants Noticed today, please share..


----------



## karanbansal91

Expats waiting for SS from SA:-

fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,

Achaldoshi : 489, 55+5, 6th July

Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 7th July(Clarification pending)

sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 10th July


----------



## tejas_dave30

Hi All,

I have got my invite from SA 489. Below are my timeline details :

ANZSCO code : 261112(Systems Analyst)
Total point : 60+10
Age :30
Exp :5
Education : 15
PTE : 10

Applied Date : 06-Jul-17
Invite Date : 26-Jul-17

Thank you all.


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my invite from SA 489. Below are my timeline details :
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261112(Systems Analyst)
> Total point : 60+10
> Age :30
> Exp :5
> Education : 15
> PTE : 10
> 
> Applied Date : 06-Jul-17
> Invite Date : 26-Jul-17
> 
> Thank you all.


Wow... Lovely! Congratulations and all the best for visa filing!


----------



## karanbansal91

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my invite from SA 489. Below are my timeline details :
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261112(Systems Analyst)
> Total point : 60+10
> Age :30
> Exp :5
> Education : 15
> PTE : 10
> 
> Applied Date : 06-Jul-17
> Invite Date : 26-Jul-17
> 
> Thank you all.


Congrats.


----------



## oppurtunityreq

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my invite from SA 489. Below are my timeline details :
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261112(Systems Analyst)
> Total point : 60+10
> Age :30
> Exp :5
> Education : 15
> PTE : 10
> 
> Applied Date : 06-Jul-17
> Invite Date : 26-Jul-17
> 
> Thank you all.


Congratulations 

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

gusig0036 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Please find below my points breakdown
> 
> Age - 30
> English - 10
> Degree - 15
> Exp - 0 (overall 4 yrs of exp but ACS deducted 2 yrs so 0 pt for remaining 2 yrs.)
> 
> Total = 30+10+15 = 55
> 
> I wanted to go for 189 but as i am having shortage of 5 points so thinking to get 5 point by SA SS via 190 for Developer Programmer 261312
> Wanted to check if i stand a chance to get 5 points by SA SS.
> I would be grateful for your kind guidance.


Unfortunately SA requires 70 points for IT occupations. Also, if you are offshore then the 489 visa is the only option for this occupation in SA. The 489 visa would give you 10 SS points instead of 5 but you would still be 5 points short.


----------



## karanbansal91

Guys any new invitation today?

While, Expats waiting for SS from SA:-

fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,

Achaldoshi : 489, 55+5, 6th July

Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 7th July(Clarification pending)

sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 10th July


----------



## archit1910

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my invite from SA 489. Below are my timeline details :
> 
> ANZSCO code : 261112(Systems Analyst)
> Total point : 60+10
> Age :30
> Exp :5
> Education : 15
> PTE : 10
> 
> Applied Date : 06-Jul-17
> Invite Date : 26-Jul-17
> 
> Thank you all.


Congrats Tejas ! Good luck ahead   

Rgds
Archit

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

Achaldoshi said:


> Got reply from SA today.
> 
> 
> "We are currently assessing applications submitted during the period of 04/7/17*to 14/7/17.
> 
> Applications are processed in date order. Some applications may take more time*as we may have to clarify something"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Got reply today, they have increased Avg timeline to 4 weeks

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Got reply today, they have increased Avg timeline to 4 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


That is a very bad news for me... I will upload clarification on 01st Aug, hence my timeline of four weeks starts from 01st Aug. But my 489 invite will expire on 20th Aug. I would be in a danger zone.


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> That is a very bad news for me... I will upload clarification on 01st Aug, hence my timeline of four weeks starts from 01st Aug. But my 489 invite will expire on 20th Aug. I would be in a danger zone.




Karan,

Get professional assistance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

Guys.. 
I need help regarding police clearance certification my family(mine and wife).

Me 2010 to till date location A same city and area
Me 2005 to 2010 Location B same city and area

Wife 2010 till date Location A living with me
Wife 2000 till Location C (different city)

How many police clearance certificate do I need now ? 

Please


----------



## NB

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys..
> I need help regarding police clearance certification my family(mine and wife).
> 
> Me 2010 to till date location A same city and area
> Me 2005 to 2010 Location B same city and area
> 
> Wife 2010 till date Location A living with me
> Wife 2000 till Location C (different city)
> 
> How many police clearance certificate do I need now ?
> 
> Please


Give the countries in each period

Cheers


----------



## Oracle.2015

newbienz said:


> Give the countries in each period
> 
> Cheers


All locations are based in Pakistan.


----------



## NB

Oracle.2015 said:


> Guys..
> I need help regarding police clearance certification my family(mine and wife).
> 
> Me 2010 to till date location A same city and area
> Me 2005 to 2010 Location B same city and area
> 
> Wife 2010 till date Location A living with me
> Wife 2000 till Location C (different city)
> 
> How many police clearance certificate do I need now ?
> 
> Please


Most probably you will need only 1 national police clearance certificate 

That's what happens in most countries for their citizens 

But do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## venuri

Hi 

i got the SA invitation today(28.07.2017) for 489.

Age - 30
Edu - 15
IELTS- 10
Exp - 05
State -10.


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

ALHAMDULILALLAH got invitation from SS on 25th July 2017 within 21 days of EOI submission


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Karan,
> 
> Get professional assistance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already hired a agent.. but agents don't help in taking decisions and my agent is stressing me to file 489 instead of 190. Now I am planning to subkit another EOI of 489 myself to get some more time for my 190 application. By this way, If I again receive my 489(family) invitation before expiring my previous 489 invitation, then i will be on safe side and patiently wait for 190 invitation.

Anyway when is next round 8th Aug??


----------



## mandy2137

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> ALHAMDULILALLAH got invitation from SS on 25th July 2017 within 21 days of EOI submission


Congrats. What is your job code bro?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> ALHAMDULILALLAH got invitation from SS on 25th July 2017 within 21 days of EOI submission


Congrats Rashid, best of luck ahead 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

venuri said:


> Hi
> 
> i got the SA invitation today(28.07.2017) for 489.
> 
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> IELTS- 10
> Exp - 05
> State -10.


Congrats Venuri, all the best ahead 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq

venuri said:


> Hi
> 
> i got the SA invitation today(28.07.2017) for 489.
> 
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> IELTS- 10
> Exp - 05
> State -10.


Congratulations....what is your occupation code...

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> ALHAMDULILALLAH got invitation from SS on 25th July 2017 within 21 days of EOI submission


Congratulations ..

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

oppurtunityreq said:


> Congratulations ..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


@opportunityreq Hey mate, our timelines are quite similar, best of luck ahead:hug:

Same occupation too


----------



## oppurtunityreq

archit1910 said:


> @opportunityreq Hey mate, our timelines are quite similar, best of luck ahead:hug:
> 
> Same occupation too


Lol...yeah true..

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

Any one getting any invite today ? pls share point and timelines

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## venuri

oppurtunityreq said:


> Congratulations....what is your occupation code...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk



Hi applied for 261313 software engineer


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi Guys, 
Any new invites today?

Expats waiting for SS from SA:-

fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,

Achaldoshi : 489, 55+5, 6th July

Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 7th July(Clarification pending)

sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 10th July


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any new invites today?
> 
> 
> 
> Expats waiting for SS from SA:-
> 
> 
> 
> fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,
> 
> 
> 
> Achaldoshi : 489, 55+5, 6th July
> 
> 
> 
> Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 7th July(Clarification pending)
> 
> 
> 
> sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 10th July




No news yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

No news from me also

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

Is it mandatory to keep only SA in EOI? I also want to apply for TAS. and they require TAS state reflecting in EOI

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Is it mandatory to keep only SA in EOI? I also want to apply for TAS. and they require TAS state reflecting in EOI
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Submit another EOI, reflecting TAS as preferred state.


----------



## Achaldoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> Submit another EOI, reflecting TAS as preferred state.


Is it allowed? Won't it be considered wrong? Just askig

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan

Achaldoshi said:


> Is it allowed? Won't it be considered wrong? Just askig
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


It is allowed.


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Is it allowed? Won't it be considered wrong? Just askig
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Allowed as per many opinions and even tried by many expats.


----------



## Achaldoshi

Thanks Karan that was a big help. Lets see if it works. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

Thanks Adan

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Any update guys??


----------



## Abood

karanbansal91 said:


> Any update guys??




One of my friends was invited today. 
Visa 190 
Lodged 12 July 
Occupation finance manager


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

Abood said:


> One of my friends was invited today.
> Visa 190
> Lodged 12 July
> Occupation finance manager
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Total points?

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Achaldoshi said:


> Total points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




Not sure from it. But it is either 65 or 70 without SS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

SA process these days are damn slow... My agent told that in some occupations applicants are waiting from months to receive invitation from SA. I think our cases are same as them. Actually it also depends upon occupations, so, there might be chances that we have to wait for long time due to non-availability of invitations for particular occupations. Now I am planning to apply in other state. Bad luck.


----------



## Achaldoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> SA process these days are damn slow... My agent told that in some occupations applicants are waiting from months to receive invitation from SA. I think our cases are same as them. Actually it also depends upon occupations, so, there might be chances that we have to wait for long time due to non-availability of invitations for particular occupations. Now I am planning to apply in other state. Bad luck.


True, what is not nice is that they keep sending emails that applications are processed by date order. and are not sending any clarity on other factors

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

karanbansal91 said:


> SA process these days are damn slow... My agent told that in some occupations applicants are waiting from months to receive invitation from SA. I think our cases are same as them. Actually it also depends upon occupations, so, there might be chances that we have to wait for long time due to non-availability of invitations for particular occupations. Now I am planning to apply in other state. Bad luck.




You need to be patient. If you cannot then you shouldn't have applied from the beginning. How long have u been waiting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Abood said:


> You need to be patient. If you cannot then you shouldn't have applied from the beginning. How long have u been waiting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Applied on 7th. Yup I am waiting patiently. Tht was just my view to situation and I am exploring other possibilities that I am having. I am not blaming any authority as I feel u r trying to say.


----------



## Abood

karanbansal91 said:


> Applied on 7th. Yup I am waiting patiently. Tht was just my view to situation and I am exploring other possibilities that I am having. I am not blaming any authority as I feel u r trying to say.




Just wait four weeks. They will tell you whether you application approved or rejected. In my opinion, You will get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

Abood said:


> Just wait four weeks. They will tell you whether you application approved or rejected. In my opinion, You will get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it comes true friend, my 4 weeks are ending tomorrow. 
Last week it was 3 weeks and they increased timeline on last day. 
Anyways, they are not obligated to my priorities, so I ll have to wait till they respond.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Achaldoshi said:


> Hope it comes true friend, my 4 weeks are ending tomorrow.
> Last week it was 3 weeks and they increased timeline on last day.
> Anyways, they are not obligated to my priorities, so I ll have to wait till they respond.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




Write to them the day after tomorrow if no response received. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Have not seen any 190 Grants in last 7-10 days, any reports guys????


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Hope it comes true friend, my 4 weeks are ending tomorrow.
> Last week it was 3 weeks and they increased timeline on last day.
> Anyways, they are not obligated to my priorities, so I ll have to wait till they respond.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Received a mail from SA migration: Due to incomplete application ( as per them, from my side it was perfect) and your clarification provided today, we are considering your timeline starts from today. Applications are processed in date order. Currently we are reviewing application from 01.07.2017 to 14.07.2017. Four week timeline is average time for applications, some applications might take more due to some exceptions.


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Received a mail from SA migration, due to incomplete application ( as per them, from my side it was perfect) and your clarification provided today, we are considering your timeline starts from today. Applications are processed in date order. Currently we are reviewing application from 01.07.2017 to 14.07.2017.


Did they mention what deficiency?


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Did they mention what deficiency?


No, they just asked me some additional documents, which I have provided.


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> No, they just asked me some additional documents, which I have provided.


All the best dude, are you still going to apply for other state? I am sure now your invitation will come fast.


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> All the best dude, are you still going to apply for other state? I am sure now your invitation will come fast.


My 1st priority is SA. Will wait for a week, otherwise will got for NSW as in my occupation, they are providing SS without even applying.


----------



## Achaldoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> Received a mail from SA migration: Due to incomplete application ( as per them, from my side it was perfect) and your clarification provided today, we are considering your timeline starts from today. Applications are processed in date order. Currently we are reviewing application from 01.07.2017 to 14.07.2017. Four week timeline is average time for applications, some applications might take more due to some exceptions.


Bad luck friend.. but atleast you have received some mail

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> Have not seen any 190 Grants in last 7-10 days, any reports guys????


Any updates from your end Himadri, any communication with CO yet ?

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

A processing time of 3-4 weeks is fast given that this is the busiest time of year for applications. This time last year the processing time for South Australia was 7-8 weeks.


----------



## Achaldoshi

Can I increase my score after getting invite? To expedite my visa process? I am afraid that with 60 points my application for VISA grant might take more time compared to others.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Achaldoshi said:


> Can I increase my score after getting invite? To expedite my visa process? I am afraid that with 60 points my application for VISA grant might take more time compared to others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Hi,

I think the points only matter till the time u are invited and not post that.

Best Wishes..


----------



## NB

Achaldoshi said:


> Can I increase my score after getting invite? To expedite my visa process? I am afraid that with 60 points my application for VISA grant might take more time compared to others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Points matter only till the invite
After invite, an applicant with 60 points is at par with another applicant at 90 points

For visa processing, the quality of the documents you submit and how complex your case is that determines the time taken for the grant

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi

newbienz said:


> Points matter only till the invite
> After invite, an applicant with 60 points is at par with another applicant at 90 points
> 
> For visa processing, the quality of the documents you submit and how complex your case is that determines the time taken for the grant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for this info. Really good for me. Do you have any source of this?as I am getting mix response from people

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Achaldoshi said:


> Thanks for this info. Really good for me. Do you have any source of this?as I am getting mix response from people
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Believe whom you want
It not possible to remember where i read this and give you a link

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Can I increase my score after getting invite? To expedite my visa process? I am afraid that with 60 points my application for VISA grant might take more time compared to others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Points doesn't matter after invitation. For early and easy grant u just need well organised documents and ALSO LUCK ray2:. Thats it...


----------



## Achaldoshi

Hey guys just got invite from SA 489.

THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR INFO AND HELP... BEST WISHES AHEAD TO ALL AND ALSO TO ME..!!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Achaldoshi said:


> Hey guys just got invite from SA 489.
> 
> THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR INFO AND HELP... BEST WISHES AHEAD TO ALL AND ALSO TO ME..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Achaldoshi said:


> Hey guys just got invite from SA 489.
> 
> THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR INFO AND HELP... BEST WISHES AHEAD TO ALL AND ALSO TO ME..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Congrats Achal, all the best for the step ahead 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Achaldoshi said:


> Hey guys just got invite from SA 489.
> 
> THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR INFO AND HELP... BEST WISHES AHEAD TO ALL AND ALSO TO ME..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




Congratulations! And all the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Hey guys just got invite from SA 489.
> 
> THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR INFO AND HELP... BEST WISHES AHEAD TO ALL AND ALSO TO ME..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Congrats Dear. :roll:


----------



## Shailz

Achaldoshi said:


> Hey guys just got invite from SA 489.
> 
> THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR INFO AND HELP... BEST WISHES AHEAD TO ALL AND ALSO TO ME..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Hope to see you in SA.


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Hey guys just got invite from SA 489.
> 
> THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR INFO AND HELP... BEST WISHES AHEAD TO ALL AND ALSO TO ME..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Exactly after four weeks...


----------



## Achaldoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> Exactly after four weeks...


Yes, seems like they kept their word for lowest point candidate 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

Achaldoshi said:


> Hey guys just got invite from SA 489.
> 
> THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR INFO AND HELP... BEST WISHES AHEAD TO ALL AND ALSO TO ME..!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




Congratulations...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

*Expats waiting for SS from SA:-*

*fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,

sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 10th July

Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 01st August(After clarification)*


*Invited recently : *

*Achaldoshi : 489, 55+5, 6th July, 02 Aug Invited*


----------



## sariah08

Hi,

Has anyone here have proceeded with my health declarations after being invited recently? I was trying to fill-up my health declaration to obtain a HAP ID and get a referral letter so I could proceed with medical appointments. Hope to receive your feedback as I have been encountering My health declaration submission failure with system prompt " Service temporarily unavailable". 

I am not sure if this is the right thread to post this, if the admin or anyone knows where is the correct subject of discussion, kindly let me know. thanks!


----------



## karanbansal91

sariah08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone here have proceeded with my health declarations after being invited recently? I was trying to fill-up my health declaration to obtain a HAP ID and get a referral letter so I could proceed with medical appointments. Hope to receive your feedback as I have been encountering My health declaration submission failure with system prompt " Service temporarily unavailable".
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right thread to post this, if the admin or anyone knows where is the correct subject of discussion, kindly let me know. thanks!


Some maintenance activities are being carried out by DIBP. Many members are facing different issues like uploading documents. Try after some time.


----------



## Guest

you should get grant within 2 months after uploading all docs. better frontload all docs such as PCC and form 80 along with medicals to get faster processing time.



newbienz said:


> Points matter only till the invite
> After invite, an applicant with 60 points is at par with another applicant at 90 points
> 
> For visa processing, the quality of the documents you submit and how complex your case is that determines the time taken for the grant
> 
> Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

Austimmiacnt said:


> you should get grant within 2 months after uploading all docs. better frontload all docs such as PCC and form 80 along with medicals to get faster processing time.


"2 MONTHS" .. R u kidding.. First check the trends, and average processing times.


----------



## Himadri

archit1910 said:


> Any updates from your end Himadri, any communication with CO yet ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk




Had Assessment commencement mail on 21st July, post uploading all the docs on 17th. 

Have not heard anything yet, praying for a Direct Grant as I do not have anything more to submit.

More than 80 payslips, 10 year bank statement, ITR, PF 8 years and all required docs done. 

Hoping it to come soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> Had Assessment commencement mail on 21st July, post uploading all the docs on 17th.
> 
> Have not heard anything yet, praying for a Direct Grant as I do not have anything more to submit.
> 
> More than 80 payslips, 10 year bank statement, ITR, PF 8 years and all required docs done.
> 
> Hoping it to come soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping the same !

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

archit1910 said:


> Hoping the same !
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk




Did you get CO allocated? Immi commencement mail?

Any communications?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Himadri said:


> Did you get CO allocated? Immi commencement mail?
> 
> Any communications?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah nothing as such, maybe things will proceed with you first will give me the idea about my timelines 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Hello everyone,

We received notification from SA regarding our state sponsorship application. It has been refused as they could not locate our EOI in their system. So we have reapplied with a fresh EOI and our timeline started from yesterday i.e. 2nd August. Paid the fees once again...
Hope to get it before 23rd...


----------



## Achaldoshi

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We received notification from SA regarding our state sponsorship application. It has been refused as they could not locate our EOI in their system. So we have reapplied with a fresh EOI and our timeline started from yesterday i.e. 2nd August. Paid the fees once again...
> Hope to get it before 23rd...


They are very particular about only SA as preferred state. Do not keep 'Any State' in option

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Achaldoshi said:


> sukhmeetskaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> We received notification from SA regarding our state sponsorship application. It has been refused as they could not locate our EOI in their system. So we have reapplied with a fresh EOI and our timeline started from yesterday i.e. 2nd August. Paid the fees once again...
> Hope to get it before 23rd...
> 
> 
> 
> They are very particular about only SA as preferred state. Do not keep 'Any State' in option
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes we had kept only SA in the EOI but our consultant had made it 2 yrs back... Maybe it got expired during this period...


----------



## karanbansal91

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We received notification from SA regarding our state sponsorship application. It has been refused as they could not locate our EOI in their system. So we have reapplied with a fresh EOI and our timeline started from yesterday i.e. 2nd August. Paid the fees once again...
> Hope to get it before 23rd...


Bad luck dear.. But this is Why u r paying huge money to agent to avoid such mistakes. It should not be happened. Take a class of agent and deduct the extra charges from his/her fees.


----------



## Abood

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We received notification from SA regarding our state sponsorship application. It has been refused as they could not locate our EOI in their system. So we have reapplied with a fresh EOI and our timeline started from yesterday i.e. 2nd August. Paid the fees once again...
> Hope to get it before 23rd...




It seems to be the agent didn't choose SA while lodging EOI. May be different state. They communicate these things before refusal and it seems to me that your agent is not reading emails. I suggest that you depose him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Yes, we will be deducting that amount from his fees...


----------



## oppurtunityreq

*Ceiling Updated*

Ceiling and July 12th results updated on Skill select..

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


----------



## karanbansal91

oppurtunityreq said:


> Ceiling and July 12th results updated on Skill select..
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


Not beneficial of SS applicants


----------



## jontymorgan

Austimmiacnt said:


> you should get grant within 2 months after uploading all docs. better frontload all docs such as PCC and form 80 along with medicals to get faster processing time.


Receiving a grant within 2 months is rare. DIBP processing times for 190 visas per their website:

75 per cent of applications processed: 9 months
90 per cent of applications processed: 13 months


----------



## karanbansal91

*Expats waiting for SS from SA:-

fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,

Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 01st August(After clarification)

sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 02nd August

*
*

Invited recently : 

Achaldoshi : 489, 55+5, 6th July, 02 Aug Invited*


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Visa processing time*



karanbansal91 said:


> "2 MONTHS" .. R u kidding.. First check the trends, and average processing times.


Dear Friend,

I submitted fee on 26th Jan and got VISA in first week of Mar. The reason was I uploaded all the documents in one go upfront.


----------



## NB

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I submitted fee on 26th Jan and got VISA in first week of Mar. The reason was I uploaded all the documents in one go upfront.


If that be the criteria, i can give you examples of 10 members who never had a CO contact, so obviously have uploaded all documents and still waiting for more then a year

You are just lucky to be in the few who got it early

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I submitted fee on 26th Jan and got VISA in first week of Mar. The reason was I uploaded all the documents in one go upfront.


That was a past thing... These days people are waiting since ages.


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> My usual Daily Question... Any Grants Observed Today/ Yesterday?


Dude stop asking this question... Now it has starting irritating :hand:


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> *Expats waiting for SS from SA:-
> 
> 
> 
> fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,
> 
> 
> 
> Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 01st August(After clarification)
> 
> 
> 
> sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 02nd August
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Invited recently :
> 
> 
> 
> Achaldoshi : 489, 55+5, 6th July, 02 Aug Invited*




It seems there is no good news today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

karanbansal91 said:


> Dude stop asking this question... Now it has starting irritating :hand:




Hahahaha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Dude stop asking this question... Now it has starting irritating :hand:




Then just don't look at my post, you or, others do not OWN the forum.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Then just don't look at my post, you or, others do not OWN the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:wacko: That what people generally say when they dnt knw exact answer. Keep going...


----------



## Guest

Himadri said:


> Then just don't look at my post, you or, others do not OWN the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Himdari he is right . If you put repeated posts in one thread, that doesn't look good. I would suggest create a new thread for any specific question. Statistics are available on dibp website for number of grants issued. You can get direct updates from there regarding accurate statistics. Hope this helps. Besides if you repeat posts moderators may put restrictions or block your account for spamming. So just enjoy and let others enjoy. This forum is to help people not to argue or annoy anyone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

Peace guys.... all are waiting for their respective grants/ invites.
Requesting all to keep sharing their timeline for visa grant same as we are tracking for invite.


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Achaldoshi said:


> Peace guys.... all are waiting for their respective grants/ invites.
> Requesting all to keep sharing their timeline for visa grant same as we are tracking for invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




Agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Peace guys.... all are waiting for their respective grants/ invites.
> Requesting all to keep sharing their timeline for visa grant same as we are tracking for invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


It is better to make a consolidated list and post periodically to let members to update themselves. Being excited members are self updating about their grants, so asking same thing everyday on different posts is not informative at all. Rest this is public forum and it is your choice. :music: 

Keep peace and have fun.


----------



## iceman2007

Hi Guys after waiting for more than a year I am happy to inform that I got my grant yesterday eace:


----------



## Achaldoshi

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys after waiting for more than a year I am happy to inform that I got my grant yesterday eace:


one year! was there multiple queries. Can you please advice us what we should do to expedite?

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys after waiting for more than a year I am happy to inform that I got my grant yesterday eace:


Many many congratulations..!!!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys after waiting for more than a year I am happy to inform that I got my grant yesterday eace:


Many congratulations !
Keep us posted about how the process went for u, verifications and CO contacts.
It'll be a good insight
Many congratulations once again .

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys after waiting for more than a year I am happy to inform that I got my grant yesterday eace:




Can u pls advise what additional docs they requested as it took one year for you 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys after waiting for more than a year I am happy to inform that I got my grant yesterday eace:




The timelines says that additional
Medical requirement took around 7 months to get cleared.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi, iam new to this forum.
I have submitted my eoi on 30th july in SA under the occupation 1493112 ( Event and Conference Manager) with below breakup
Age -30
Education -15
Experience -15
Pte-10
Partner-5
190-5
Total - 80 Points under 190
85 under visa 489.

My occupation is under supplementary skilled list with special conditions. 

Therefore i have applied under 190 -80 points and 489-85 points.

Request everyone to guide with your expertise on our chances of receiving the grant in supplementary list and what are the timelines of the approval in supplementary occupation with high points.


Thanks.


----------



## karanbansal91

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi, iam new to this forum.
> I have submitted my eoi on 30th july in SA under the occupation 1493112 ( Event and Conference Manager) with below breakup
> Age -30
> Education -15
> Experience -15
> Pte-10
> Partner-5
> 190-5
> Total - 80 Points under 190
> 85 under visa 489.
> 
> My occupation is under supplementary skilled list with special conditions.
> 
> Therefore i have applied under 190 -80 points and 489-85 points.
> 
> Request everyone to guide with your expertise on our chances of receiving the grant in supplementary list and what are the timelines of the approval in supplementary occupation with high points.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to forum.
First thing is that grant is not related to supplementary conditions. You have to fulfil supplementary conditions just to obtain an invite from SA SS.
Secondly, as you have fulfilled conditions, there is fairly good chance to receive an invite before End of August.
I just want to reconfirm that for SA SS u need to apply on SA website along with EOI submission. I assume u have already did that.
After receiving an invite timeline of 190 and 489 are 9-13 months and 8-14 months.
So, after visa lodging visa there is no predicted time limit to receive an grant.

Lastly, start preparing documents for visa lodging as this will save time in future. Proceed for PCC and medicals etc.


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi

Thanks for your reply, really appreciate.

Just want to clarify that when you said"After receiving an invite timeline of 190 and 489 are 9-13 months and 8-14 months." You mean timelines of submitting all documents and lodging visa.

Thanks.


----------



## karanbansal91

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply, really appreciate.
> 
> Just want to clarify that when you said"After receiving an invite timeline of 190 and 489 are 9-13 months and 8-14 months." You mean timelines of submitting all documents and lodging visa.
> 
> Thanks.


Theoretically this timeline is after visa lodge, but logically it is after submission of documents. In case of an incomplete application, how one would get his/her grant?


----------



## Achaldoshi

Hi 

I am trying to get PCC. But Hyd PSK are booked till 14th. They have option of going 200 km far to get it done on monday.

Question 1: How will they verify references ? I have given address and mobile numbers. Do I need to take them along to verify ?

Question 2: Do I need to create 2 separate application for me and my wife ? I have already given details of both in my application.


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying to get PCC. But Hyd PSK are booked till 14th. They have option of going 200 km far to get it done on monday.
> 
> Question 1: How will they verify references ? I have given address and mobile numbers. Do I need to take them along to verify ?
> 
> Question 2: Do I need to create 2 separate application for me and my wife ? I have already given details of both in my application.


Ans 1 : They generally don't verify references written in application. At the time of verification you can present any references available near you, but should NOT be in blood relation with you.

Ans 2: Separate PCC's for all applicants required.


----------



## Achaldoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> Ans 1 : They generally don't verify references written in application. At the time of verification you can present any references available near you, but should NOT be in blood relation with you.
> 
> Ans 2: Separate PCC's for all applicants required.


I dont have any one in blood relation here. Is it required to get one of reference along?
Can he be reference for both of us?

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> I dont have any one in blood relation here. Is it required to get one of reference along?
> Can he be reference for both of us?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


I said "REFERENCES SHOULD *NOT* BE RELATED TO YOU BY BLOOD" 

Yes for both of you two references solve the problem. You can present same references for both of u. Ask someone from neighbourhood, it will be enough.


----------



## Achaldoshi

of ..my bad.. didt read NOT.
thanks.. valuable info

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys after waiting for more than a year I am happy to inform that I got my grant yesterday eace:




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-K

iceman2007 said:


> Hi Guys after waiting for more than a year I am happy to inform that I got my grant yesterday eace:


Congrats
Could u let us know how many co contacts and what additional documents and verifications took place? Would be helpful for us all.
Also if u could share your timeline as many of us view through the app and it doesn't show the signature. 
Goodluck.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

Any invitation / grant today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

fabbas84 said:


> Any invitation / grant today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its more than a month for ur ss application. Have u mailed them to check the issue?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> Its more than a month for ur ss application. Have u mailed them to check the issue?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I have sent a follow-up email on 01-Aug and no reply till now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

I received an automatic confirmation of score report order email from PTE-A today about my test which was sent to "Immigration SA - Department of State Development". 

This score report order was not made by me and it was probably made by SA immigration. 

Experts please advise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

fabbas84 said:


> I received an automatic confirmation of score report order email from PTE-A today about my test which was sent to "Immigration SA - Department of State Development".
> 
> This score report order was not made by me and it was probably made by SA immigration.
> 
> Experts please advise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.. U got it right 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> Yup.. U got it right
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




What do you mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

fabbas84 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sa migration has asked for ur score card. They generally verifies that before providing results. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> Sa migration has asked for ur score card. They generally verifies that before providing results.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Can I expect the invitation in a weeks time now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

fabbas84 said:


> Can I expect the invitation in a weeks time now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be tomorrow or couple of days. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> May be tomorrow or couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrohadi

New to this forum, please need experts advice, which is the best state to apply for subclass 190 state nomination for Job Code (ANZSCO) 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer, to expect an invitation soon, is it NSW or Victoria? I got total points of 60 (excluding state nomination points).

ANZSCO Code: 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Work Exp : 3 years 
PTE-A: L 78, R 73, S 90, W 72: 5th July 2017
EOI Lodged Not Logged yet
Total Points : 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 (being optimistic)


----------



## karanbansal91

amrohadi said:


> New to this forum, please need experts advice, which is the best state to apply for subclass 190 state nomination for Job Code (ANZSCO) 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer, to expect an invitation soon, is it NSW or Victoria? I got total points of 60 (excluding state nomination points).
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Work Exp : 3 years
> PTE-A: L 78, R 73, S 90, W 72: 5th July 2017
> EOI Lodged Not Logged yet
> Total Points : 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 (being optimistic)


First of all lodge ur EOI's as these dnt have any fees. Lodge different EOI of different states and wait. Also lodge a EOI for 189 along with 190. Frankly speaking chances of 189 invite is dull. Try with 190 in different states.


----------



## karanbansal91

*Expats waiting for SS from SA:-
*
*fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,

Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 01st August(After clarification)

sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 02nd August*


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> *Expats waiting for SS from SA:-
> 
> *
> 
> *fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,
> 
> 
> 
> Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 01st August(After clarification)
> 
> 
> 
> sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 02nd August*




Still waiting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Expats waiting for SS from SA:-

fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,

Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 01st August(After clarification)

sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 02nd August


----------



## fabbas84

karanbansal91 said:


> Expats waiting for SS from SA:-
> 
> fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,
> 
> Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 01st August(After clarification)
> 
> sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 02nd August




Nothing so far...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

fabbas84 said:


> Nothing so far...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Finally, I got the approval just now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

Finally, I got the approval today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq

fabbas84 said:


> Finally, I got the approval today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats..


----------



## KTAuh2Au

fabbas84 said:


> Finally, I got the approval today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi fabbas84

Congratulation!

I am at the verge of applying for SA SS as Finance Manager at 55+5. Can you please share the breakup of your score.

Thanks


----------



## fabbas84

KTAuh2Au said:


> Hi fabbas84
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation!
> 
> 
> 
> I am at the verge of applying for SA SS as Finance Manager at 55+5. Can you please share the breakup of your score.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Age 25+ education 15+PTEA 10+Exp 5+SS 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

fabbas84 said:


> Age 25+ education 15+PTEA 10+Exp 5+SS 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi All,

got my grant of 489 today :whoo::whoo:


----------



## oppurtunityreq

archit1910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got my grant of 489 today :whoo::whoo:


Congratulations


----------



## aafs88

archit1910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got my grant of 489 today :whoo::whoo:


Super happy to hear that! Congratulations


----------



## aafs88

Me too!

Please include me in this list, since I am awaiting ITA:

aafs88: 489, 85, 225113, 3rd August




karanbansal91 said:


> *Expats waiting for SS from SA:-
> *
> *fabbas84 : SS 190, 55+5, 132211 , 4th July,
> 
> Karanbansal91 : 190, 55+5, 342315, 01st August(After clarification)
> 
> sukhmeetskaur : 489, 75, 133512 , 02nd August*


----------



## bharatk2006

Congrats mate


----------



## KTAuh2Au

fabbas84 said:


> Finally, I got the approval today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fabbas84 said:


> Age 25+ education 15+PTEA 10+Exp 5+SS 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the quick response fabbas84

My score is same as yours which of course gives a bit of hope 
One more question; for the following requirement, do you mind sharing what you wrote in that section? I am not sure how much critical it is!! 

You must confirm this commitment by:

1.1.1 Undertaking first-hand, thorough and meaningful research on South Australia and providing your reasons for wanting to migrate to South Australia in the online application form.


----------



## archit1910

oppurtunityreq said:


> Congratulations


Thaaaankkkksssssss 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

KTAuh2Au said:


> Thanks for the quick response fabbas84
> 
> 
> 
> My score is same as yours which of course gives a bit of hope
> 
> One more question; for the following requirement, do you mind sharing what you wrote in that section? I am not sure how much critical it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> You must confirm this commitment by:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1.1 Undertaking first-hand, thorough and meaningful research on South Australia and providing your reasons for wanting to migrate to South Australia in the online application form.




My consultant has filled this section.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

oppurtunityreq said:


> Congrats..




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

archit1910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> got my grant of 489 today :whoo::whoo:




Congratulations Archit. Very happy for you.

All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BS1982

archit1910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got my grant of 489 today :whoo::whoo:



Many congrats my friend.. Happy to hear that.. Wish u all the best:dance:


----------



## chibaba chacho

fabbas84 said:


> Finally, I got the approval today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!


----------



## fabbas84

chibaba chacho said:


> Congratulations!!!




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho

archit1910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got my grant of 489 today :whoo::whoo:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Achaldoshi

archit1910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got my grant of 489 today :whoo::whoo:


Congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

archit1910 said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my grant of 489 today :whoo::whoo:


exceptional case. Happy for u... God bless u in australia...


----------



## Shailz

archit1910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got my grant of 489 today :whoo::whoo:


Congrats on your grant....i also got mine today...when are you planning to move?


----------



## archit1910

Shailz said:


> Congrats on your grant....i also got mine today...when are you planning to move?


My IED is for 10 Nov 2017
Lemme know yours or pm me your number so I can chat

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

karanbansal91 said:


> exceptional case. Happy for u... God bless u in australia...


Thanks brother wish you the same throughout your process

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Shailz said:


> Congrats on your grant....i also got mine today...when are you planning to move?


Congrats..


----------



## karanbansal91

My SA Sponsorship application got rejected on a very silly reason. As special conditions applies, I have to provide a sponsor reference along with his residence proof of 12 months at SA. As my sister is in a joint family, all bills r on my brother in law name, hence I have provided bills on his name along with marriage certificate. I have additionally provided citizenship certificate, house purchase certificate, medical card, library card etc. Still they have rejected application as not sufficient documents to prove my sponsor residence at SA. My sister in residing in SA from 8 years, still rejected. What else i can provide to prove her residence at SA.??


----------



## fabbas84

Hi,

I have a question. Is Case Officer sending the employment confirmation email to verify the employment reference prior to the invitation of after the invitation?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

fabbas84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. Is Case Officer sending the employment confirmation email to verify the employment reference prior to the invitation of after the invitation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After visa filing. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Wow.... Watching a new trend of 489 grants with in a month....


----------



## bharatk2006

I have asked this before but need more clarity....say if I file my visa application to SA for 489 by this month, with all the required documents, everything proper... when shall I expect the visa from them?

Regards,
Bharat


----------



## Guest

bharatk2006 said:


> I have asked this before but need more clarity....say if I file my visa application to SA for 489 by this month, with all the required documents, everything proper... when shall I expect the visa from them?
> 
> Regards,
> Bharat




You don't get visa from. You get invitation to apply.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424

bharatk2006 said:


> I have asked this before but need more clarity....say if I file my visa application to SA for 489 by this month, with all the required documents, everything proper... when shall I expect the visa from them?
> 
> Regards,
> Bharat




You need to understand that there is a lot of diff between Invite, Visa lodge, Grant. 

You dont get the visa straight unless you are invited and lodge your visa application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424

bharatk2006 said:


> I have asked this before but need more clarity....say if I file my visa application to SA for 489 by this month, with all the required documents, everything proper... when shall I expect the visa from them?
> 
> Regards,
> Bharat




To add more.... No body can predict your visa grant date. Pls refrain yourself from asking "when do i get visa"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

I already have the invite sir,,,what I meant to confirm was once I fill in the visa form, how much time will it take for the process to be completed so that I am eligible to go to Australia?


----------



## bharatk2006

Thanks for the info guys...


----------



## Guest

bharatk2006 said:


> I already have the invite sir,,,what I meant to confirm was once I fill in the visa form, how much time will it take for the process to be completed so that I am eligible to go to Australia?




If u already have invite why ur applying to SA by the end of this month ??? You need to have ITA before you can lodge visa application with dibp. Nobody can estimate timeline. Some cases are resolved with 3 months and some can take a year 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

bharatk2006 said:


> I already have the invite sir,,,what I meant to confirm was once I fill in the visa form, how much time will it take for the process to be completed so that I am eligible to go to Australia?




If u have invite already u may lodge application with dibp. If you frontload all docs chances are that you may get approval in 3-4 months. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

bharatk2006 said:


> I already have the invite sir,,,what I meant to confirm was once I fill in the visa form, how much time will it take for the process to be completed so that I am eligible to go to Australia?


The time taken to process the application depends on the quality of the documents you submit and the complexity of the case

The general time taken for processing as per the latest data released by the department is 8-11 months for 90% of the application 

Be prepared to wait upto an year but expect a much quicker grant if your documents and evidence are strong 

Cheers


----------



## Guest

you got the invite for 489? do keep us posted of ur progress,
all the best. lets hope DIBP process request quickly.


oppurtunityreq said:


> Received invite on 11th July


----------



## bharatk2006

Hi, first of all thanks for your reply, really appreciate it. I am taking time because I have been collecting documents as asked by my consultant. Also I had to arrange for visa fees, its huge as it would be for my whole family.

Is is that under 489 even the area in the state would be decided by the government or is it like its upto me where I work and stay in SA?

Thanks again mate, 

Best Regards,
Bharat


----------



## aafs88

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi, first of all thanks for your reply, really appreciate it. I am taking time because I have been collecting documents as asked by my consultant. Also I had to arrange for visa fees, its huge as it would be for my whole family.
> 
> Is is that under 489 even the area in the state would be decided by the government or is it like its upto me where I work and stay in SA?
> 
> Thanks again mate,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bharat


In case of SA, the whole state is considered as regional, so you can stay and work anywhere in SA, including Adelaide.

Btw I too have applied to SA under 489. Awaiting ITA.


----------



## bharatk2006

Thanks buddy, you surely will have ITA soon and we would be neighbors very soon


----------



## aafs88

Thanks Bharat!

Yes, hoping for the same.  




bharatk2006 said:


> Thanks buddy, you surely will have ITA soon and we would be neighbors very soon


----------



## Guest

yes take your time to gather all docs. this is final step for you.
all the best mate.


bharatk2006 said:


> Hi, first of all thanks for your reply, really appreciate it. I am taking time because I have been collecting documents as asked by my consultant. Also I had to arrange for visa fees, its huge as it would be for my whole family.
> 
> Is is that under 489 even the area in the state would be decided by the government or is it like its upto me where I work and stay in SA?
> 
> Thanks again mate,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Bharat


----------



## bharatk2006

Thanks brother, I wish you the very best too...


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Hello friends,

Got the invite today....


----------



## Guest

thank you for kind wishes. yes i am also waiting for a long time.
hope to get invitation soon to apply.


bharatk2006 said:


> Thanks brother, I wish you the very best too...


----------



## bharatk2006

*New Query*

Hi Guys, 

Any idea if the spouse has hepatitis B, will it be a hindrance in getting through medicals for visa grant?


----------



## Guest

yes that can be hinderance, your CO will advise you further.



bharatk2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea if the spouse has hepatitis B, will it be a hindrance in getting through medicals for visa grant?


----------



## reverser16

Thx to all I received my SA 489 invitation .

I have a question : The EOI is submitted by Mara agent thru his skillselect account ... Can i make a new immi account and lodge the visa application by myself ? I really want to complete the process on my own .


----------



## carlo77

Hi Guys, 

I just need some clarifications regarding SA 489 visa application.

1. There's no need to have a job offer, right?
2. Regarding the proof of financial status. What documents do I have to present? 
3. Do I need to submit a letter of commitment?

Thanks!


----------



## oppurtunityreq

reverser16 said:


> Thx to all I received my SA 489 invitation .
> 
> I have a question : The EOI is submitted by Mara agent thru his skillselect account ... Can i make a new immi account and lodge the visa application by myself ? I really want to complete the process on my own .


Yes you can lodge your visa application yourself provided you have all documents in place and more importantly access to your EOI since you will have a "Apply Visa" button on your skill select EOI page from where you will have to start the process. 

Best Wishes..


----------



## oppurtunityreq

carlo77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just need some clarifications regarding SA 489 visa application.
> 
> 1. There's no need to have a job offer, right?
> 2. Regarding the proof of financial status. What documents do I have to present?
> 3. Do I need to submit a letter of commitment?
> 
> Thanks!


1. You are right. Job offer is not required.
2.Keep a proof of financial capacity ready to be on a safer side, you might have to present it incase they ask for it. 
3.Yes you need to prepare and submit a letter of commitment while you submit the nomination.


----------



## carlo77

oppurtunityreq said:


> 1. You are right. Job offer is not required.
> 2.Keep a proof of financial capacity ready to be on a safer side, you might have to present it incase they ask for it.
> 3.Yes you need to prepare and submit a letter of commitment while you submit the nomination.


Ok. Noted. Thank you very much!


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy

Hi All,

Recently i applied for 489 state sponsorship nomination for south australia.(analyst Programmer)

I have lodged my application but i have a small doubt. For my occupation ,work experience and education i have submitted my ACS Skill assesement document.The doubt is should i need to submit my degree certificates and company work experience letter also.Please suggest which is correct .If i did wrong then how can i correct the error in application.


----------



## bharatk2006

If asked, the details of your education and job experience should match with what you declared to ACS, else there might be an issue.


----------



## Victor123

Guys 

I have one doubt regarding 489 state sponsored and 489 family sponsored visas. Does the cut off mentioned on DIBP is same for both visas? 

For e.g. 

233411 cut off for 489 Family sponsored is 70 at present. 

How about the same occupation for 489 State sponsored Visa?


----------



## 1john1

Victor123 said:


> Guys
> 
> I have one doubt regarding 489 state sponsored and 489 family sponsored visas. Does the cut off mentioned on DIBP is same for both visas?
> 
> For e.g.
> 
> 233411 cut off for 489 Family sponsored is 70 at present.
> 
> How about the same occupation for 489 State sponsored Visa?


489 (FS) invitations are handled by DIBP. Right now the cut-off for both 189 and 489 (FS) is 70.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
_*Note:* This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or Territory nominated) visas. Nominations for these visas will continue as normal._
Where as 489 (SS) invitations are handled by states themselves, states don't publish data regarding SS. No, the cut-off mentioned on DIBP are only for 489 (FS).


----------



## Victor123

1john1 said:


> 489 (FS) invitations are handled by DIBP. Right now the cut-off for both 189 and 489 (FS) is 70.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
> _*Note:* This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or Territory nominated) visas. Nominations for these visas will continue as normal._
> Where as 489 (SS) invitations are handled by states themselves, states don't publish data regarding SS. No, the cut-off mentioned on DIBP are only for 489 (FS).


Could you please let me clarify what is pro rata occupations?


----------



## Victor123

1john1 said:


> 489 (FS) invitations are handled by DIBP. Right now the cut-off for both 189 and 489 (FS) is 70.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2
> _*Note:* This will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or Territory nominated) visas. Nominations for these visas will continue as normal._
> Where as 489 (SS) invitations are handled by states themselves, states don't publish data regarding SS. No, the cut-off mentioned on DIBP are only for 489 (FS).


On 9 August 2017 round results:

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 70 04/08/2017 6:16 pm

Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) 60 08/08/2017 10:20 pm

Point scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the pro rata occupations in the 9 August 2017 invitation round.

2334 Electronics Engineer 70 04/08/2017 6:16 pm

Can you please let me know 70 points is for both 189 and 489 Family sponsored or just 189?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Folks a few questions on SA 489. If someone can enlighten me.

1. What are the limitations with respect to 489 in terms of the benefits compared to 190?
2. What are the job prospects if someone goes for 489?
3. What are chances of getting a PR later on under 887 for someone who is living in SA under 489.
4. How difficult it is or what are the challenges for a family if they move to SA under 489 Visa category?

Thanks.


----------



## saikishoreal

Victor123 said:


> Could you please let me clarify what is pro rata occupations?


In simple terms, the occupations which are in high demand. Cut off for these will usually be high and the applicants get invitations on pro rate basis.


----------



## reverser16

oppurtunityreq said:


> Yes you can lodge your visa application yourself provided you have all documents in place and more importantly access to your EOI since you will have a "Apply Visa" button on your skill select EOI page from where you will have to start the process.
> 
> Best Wishes..





Thx for the information


----------



## karanbansal91

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently i applied for 489 state sponsorship nomination for south australia.(analyst Programmer)
> 
> I have lodged my application but i have a small doubt. For my occupation ,work experience and education i have submitted my ACS Skill assesement document.The doubt is should i need to submit my degree certificates and company work experience letter also.Please suggest which is correct .If i did wrong then how can i correct the error in application.


As per their checklist, qualification documents and experience documents are mandatory. U are not allowed to modify application or provide additional documents once it has been submitted. Wait for their result and file again in case of negative outcome. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently i applied for 489 state sponsorship nomination for south australia.(analyst Programmer)
> 
> I have lodged my application but i have a small doubt. For my occupation ,work experience and education i have submitted my ACS Skill assesement document.The doubt is should i need to submit my degree certificates and company work experience letter also.Please suggest which is correct .If i did wrong then how can i correct the error in application.




As per DIBP for visa lodge (i am not talking about SA Nomination process - that i am not sure of) you need to submit evidence in support of your points claimed, so if you are claiming points for certain work exp. then submit evidence of your employment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdavra

Hi Friends,
I have applied for SA 489 nomination on 16 Aug 2017, my code is ANZSCO 511112. My IELTS are LRWS 7.5 6.5 7 8

Any idea / Guess on below

When will i receive nomination ? 
Any chance of Rejection ?

Kindly help.


----------



## karanbansal91

Bdavra said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have applied for SA 489 nomination on 16 Aug 2017, my code is ANZSCO 511112. My IELTS are LRWS 7.5 6.5 7 8
> 
> Any idea / Guess on below
> 
> When will i receive nomination ?
> Any chance of Rejection ?
> 
> Kindly help.


Ans : Processing timing of SA is 21 days. U will receive result with in this time period.

Ans 2: Yes there are chances of rejection based on eligibility and provided documents. My application recently rejected on 10 August due to lack of documents as per them, while from my side all documents was ok. I have also submitted another application on 16th Aug. :fingerscrossed: and best of luck.


----------



## 1john1

karanbansal91 said:


> Ans : Processing timing of SA is 21 days. U will receive result with in this time period.
> 
> Ans 2: Yes there are chances of rejection based on eligibility and provided documents. My application recently rejected on 10 August due to lack of documents as per them, while from my side all documents was ok. I have also submitted another application on 16th Aug. :fingerscrossed: and best of luck.


Can you plz tell what kind of documents were missing?


----------



## karanbansal91

1john1 said:


> Can you plz tell what kind of documents were missing?


Actually due to supplementary conditions on my occupation, I have to provide sponsorship from my sister. I have to provide documents for her residence in SA for last 12 months. As bills are on my brother in law name, so i provided that along with marriage certificate, which sa migration declined to accept and rejected my application. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdavra

karanbansal91 said:


> Ans : Processing timing of SA is 21 days. U will receive result with in this time period.
> 
> Ans 2: Yes there are chances of rejection based on eligibility and provided documents. My application recently rejected on 10 August due to lack of documents as per them, while from my side all documents was ok. I have also submitted another application on 16th Aug. :fingerscrossed: and best of luck.



Thank You Karan.


----------



## Achaldoshi

A question for the one who have lodge Visa... how many days it took for CO contact. 

My PCC is still pending though I have lodge Visa on 4th August.

Health cleared



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Achaldoshi said:


> A question for the one who have lodge Visa... how many days it took for CO contact.
> 
> My PCC is still pending though I have lodge Visa on 4th August.
> 
> Health cleared
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


CO contact is absolutely unpredictable 

Some have been contacted within. A few days, some not even for months 

You just have to wait it out

It's a long wait from the looks of it

Cheers


----------



## 1john1

Do we have to submit cv for SA 489, or do we just have to submit skill assessment report during nomination process?


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

1john1 said:


> Do we have to submit cv for SA 489, or do we just have to submit skill assessment report during nomination process?


CV is necessarily to be sent....

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdavra

sukhmeetskaur said:


> CV is necessarily to be sent....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi i am sorry but CV is not mentioned in list of documents required on sa web. 


Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Bdavra said:


> Hi i am sorry but CV is not mentioned in list of documents required on sa web.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


If you are using immi account then sure there is an option to upload CV/Resume. ImmiAccount appears down at the moment else i would have shared the exact location


----------



## 1john1

Bdavra said:


> Hi i am sorry but CV is not mentioned in list of documents required on sa web.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


That's what I was wondering about.


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Bdavra said:


> Hi i am sorry but CV is not mentioned in list of documents required on sa web.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Our consultant had included it in the application.... There are chances when they ask you for additional documents like CV, if it isn't attached along with..... So it's always better to provide everything before....

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Bdavra said:


> Hi i am sorry but CV is not mentioned in list of documents required on sa web.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


For SA sponsorship it is not required, while for Visa lodge on Immi, it is required as Co ask CV's in most of cases.


----------



## sawtinnmaung

Dear All,

I just want to ask if one person can apply 189 while he/she is holding 489 visas?

For instance, I have 189 application and am waiting ITA. When I got my 489 visas, what will happen to my 189 application? Is there any bridging for this scenario?

Thanks.

Saw


----------



## Achaldoshi

Hi Guys,

Question 1: I have lodge VISA but just wanted to inquire about 3 documents that do not apply to me (As I think)

1. Health Declaration 815 - CLeared Health Examination, Do I still need to fill 815 ?
2. Australia Qualification - No Oz degree
3. Australia Work Experience - No Oz exp

This 3 are still in 'recommended' - Yellow status, while all others are green.
Do they just keep all parts as standard template. or Do I need to give some input in that like 'Not applicable" as pdf just to make "Green tick"?

Question 2: Is form 80 and form 1221 need to be filled for both me and my wife ?, Currently I have filled form 80 for me (Primary) and form 1221 for my wife (spouse)

Thank you for any help in Advance


----------



## NB

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Question 1: I have lodge VISA but just wanted to inquire about 3 documents that do not apply to me (As I think)
> 
> 1. Health Declaration 815 - CLeared Health Examination, Do I still need to fill 815 ?
> 2. Australia Qualification - No Oz degree
> 3. Australia Work Experience - No Oz exp
> 
> This 3 are still in 'recommended' - Yellow status, while all others are green.
> Do they just keep all parts as standard template. or Do I need to give some input in that like 'Not applicable" as pdf just to make "Green tick"?
> 
> Question 2: Is form 80 and form 1221 need to be filled for both me and my wife ?, Currently I have filled form 80 for me (Primary) and form 1221 for my wife (spouse)
> 
> Thank you for any help in Advance


1. No action required
They are standard template 
You have to upload only those documents which are applicable to you

2. It would be better if you submit both forms for both applicants 
I did

Cheers


----------



## fabbas84

Hi.

I have lodged the visa and paid the fees on 14-Aug-2017. I havent uploaded any documents at that time.

While trying to login now it says that Online Lodgment. 

I could not see any application on my online portal as well. But I could see that the payment had been received on online payment section.

Please advise. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

newbienz said:


> 1. No action required
> They are standard template
> You have to upload only those documents which are applicable to you
> 
> 2. It would be better if you submit both forms for both applicants
> I did
> 
> Cheers


Have you been contacted by CO ?

I am seeing most applicants with full documents getting grant in 2-3 months.


----------



## NB

Achaldoshi said:


> Have you been contacted by CO ?
> 
> I am seeing most applicants with full documents getting grant in 2-3 months.


No contact

Hoping to get direct grant
Let's wait and watch

Cheers


----------



## bharatk2006

Hi Friends, 

I have a quick query, any idea how much does the accommodation cost in SA? I am looking for a room and a kitchen, in an okay area, coz I am on budget till I do not get a job there. If anyone has an idea about the rentals it would be really helpful for me to plan, thanks.


----------



## aafs88

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a quick query, any idea how much does the accommodation cost in SA? I am looking for a room and a kitchen, in an okay area, coz I am on budget till I do not get a job there. If anyone has an idea about the rentals it would be really helpful for me to plan, thanks.


Basis preliminary research that I had done, a 2BR apartment there costs about 300$ per week. Couldn't locate too many smaller units. But your specs shouldn't be more than 150$ is my guess.


----------



## Bdavra

Any one received 489 nomination from SA this week ? Please share. 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Bdavra said:


> Any one received 489 nomination from SA this week ? Please share.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Nothing on Immitracker or expatforum... Me also waiting for 190 result, had applied on 16th Aug


----------



## HARSH87

hello friends
i have a small query. i have applied for SA state Sponsorship. My occupation is production
manager(manufacturing). My point break is as follow:
Age : 30
Eng : 10
Edu : 15
Exp : 05
SS : 10
Total : 70
I have lodged EOI on 7th august and on 11th august i have paid the state sponsership fee.
My question is when can i expect the invite from the state??


----------



## Shailz

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a quick query, any idea how much does the accommodation cost in SA? I am looking for a room and a kitchen, in an okay area, coz I am on budget till I do not get a job there. If anyone has an idea about the rentals it would be really helpful for me to plan, thanks.


I am also on the same boat. When are you planning to move?

Any idea, how much time does it usually takes to get an apartment on rent? Is a time period of 15 days sounds ok for temporary accommodation to get a house on rent in Adelaide or should it be a month? Any inputs would be helpful...


----------



## NB

Shailz said:


> I am also on the same boat. When are you planning to move?
> 
> Any idea, how much time does it usually takes to get an apartment on rent? Is a time period of 15 days sounds ok for temporary accommodation to get a house on rent in Adelaide or should it be a month? Any inputs would be helpful...


Of course it depends on city to city, but in Melbourne I made the mistake of just booing a AIrbnb for just 15 days , but ultimately found the hard way that I should have booked for 30 days
So had to shell out a higher charges for the other 15 days then I would have to had I booked the entire 30 days at start

I found that the first 15 days just went by in deciding the localities I wanted to live before I could seriously start sending brokers my confirmed acceptances

My advise would be to book an Airbnb for 30 days as you get quite a good rebate if you do a booking for more then 28 days

Cheers


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

HARSH87 said:


> hello friends
> i have a small query. i have applied for SA state Sponsorship. My occupation is production
> manager(manufacturing). My point break is as follow:
> Age : 30
> Eng : 10
> Edu : 15
> Exp : 05
> SS : 10
> Total : 70
> I have lodged EOI on 7th august and on 11th august i have paid the state sponsership fee.
> My question is when can i expect the invite from the state??


Hello Harsh,

Even my husband has the same category... He had applied for state sponsorship on 2nd August and got it on 16th August... So you can expect it in 15-20 days....

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

newbienz said:


> Of course it depends on city to city, but in Melbourne I made the mistake of just booing a AIrbnb for just 15 days , but ultimately found the hard way that I should have booked for 30 days
> So had to shell out a higher charges for the other 15 days then I would have to had I booked the entire 30 days at start
> 
> I found that the first 15 days just went by in deciding the localities I wanted to live before I could seriously start sending brokers my confirmed acceptances
> 
> My advise would be to book an Airbnb for 30 days as you get quite a good rebate if you do a booking for more then 28 days
> 
> Cheers


thanks for very much your advice!


----------



## Guest

so did you lodge your application with DIBP?


Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> ALHAMDULILALLAH got invitation from SS on 25th July 2017 within 21 days of EOI submission


----------



## HARSH87

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Hello Harsh,
> 
> Even my husband has the same category... He had applied for state sponsorship on 2nd August and got it on 16th August... So you can expect it in 15-20 days....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply sukhmeet
can u please tell what was the point breakup of your husband.


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

HARSH87 said:


> Thanks for the reply sukhmeet
> can u please tell what was the point breakup of your husband.


Age-25
Experience-15
Qualification-15
English-10
SS-10
Total of 75 points...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HARSH87

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Age-25
> Experience-15
> Qualification-15
> English-10
> SS-10
> Total of 75 points...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


there is a difference of 5 points as mine total is 70. do you think i ll get the invite at 70 points.


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

HARSH87 said:


> there is a difference of 5 points as mine total is 70. do you think i ll get the invite at 70 points.


If your documentation is complete and error-free , then you must get the invite.... Points don't matter as far as I think... 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Finally copper mail... From SA
Received nomination from SA in 190

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> Finally copper mail... From SA
> Received nomination from SA in 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations dude... hope to see you soon..!!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

karanbansal91 said:


> Finally copper mail... From SA
> Received nomination from SA in 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Karan!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

HARSH87 said:


> there is a difference of 5 points as mine total is 70. do you think i ll get the invite at 70 points.


I got invite at 60 points(50+10) in 4 weeks
occupation: Management Consultant 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

Any common occupation available to apply for bankers especially for the trade services experience person (Letter of credit etc).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabbas84

fabbas84 said:


> Any common occupation available to apply for bankers especially for the trade services experience person (Letter of credit etc).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Actually my brother has an extensive experience with banks in trade services department. All bankers occupation are closed at the moment. Which occupation shall I consider for him to apply for Australia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Achaldoshi said:


> I got invite at 60 points(50+10) in 4 weeks
> occupation: Management Consultant
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




Was it for 489 or 190 since Management Consultant is not open in 190 for SA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Was it for 489 or 190 since Management Consultant is not open in 190 for SA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


489 of course

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Achaldoshi said:


> 489 of course
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




Cool... I am in the same code but still contemplating whether to go for SA 489 or wait for NSW to respond on my 190. I have 70 points without SS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Cool... I am in the same code but still contemplating whether to go for SA 489 or wait for NSW to respond on my 190. I have 70 points without SS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am also wary of the job prospects in 489 therefore in a dilemma..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I am also wary of the job prospects in 489 therefore in a dilemma..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 is obvious better choice in Sydney.. in SA, it is more of Industry specific

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Achaldoshi said:


> 190 is obvious better choice in Sydney.. in SA, it is more of Industry specific
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




Good luck. Stay in touch and keep us posted on your progress further as it will help me decide if NSW does not move in some more time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

Dear All, 

Today submitted application for SA State nomination 489, total points 70. 

ANZSCO: 263112(Network Administrator)

Now waiting for positive outcome.


----------



## Bdavra

karanbansal91 said:


> Finally copper mail... From SA
> Received nomination from SA in 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.


----------



## Bdavra

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I am also wary of the job prospects in 489 therefore in a dilemma..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am thinking how 190 helps over 489 to get a job, both has work permit - onw with PR and other with provisional - employers does not select candidates on 489 ?


----------



## karanbansal91

Bdavra said:


> I am thinking how 190 helps over 489 to get a job, both has work permit - onw with PR and other with provisional - employers does not select candidates on 489 ?


On some good white collar jobs, employer's prefer pr migrants over tr. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20april

Mate did you apply under chain migration?


----------



## 20april

karanbansal91 said:


> Finally copper mail... From SA
> Received nomination from SA in 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





karanbansal91 said:


> Bdavra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking how 190 helps over 489 to get a job, both has work permit - onw with PR and other with provisional - employers does not select candidates on 489 ?
> 
> 
> 
> On some good white collar jobs, employer's prefer pr migrants over tr.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mate did you apply under chain migration?


----------



## 20april

karanbansal91 said:


> Finally copper mail... From SA
> Received nomination from SA in 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


hey mate did you apply under chain migration? I have applied under same category on 17th august. I read on forum that ur 1st application got rejected. What additional documents did you apply second time? Second time you applied on 16th, so you got reply within one week? 
In how many days your application was assessed 1st time?
Please guide me I am bit worried.


----------



## wlothar

Hi! 
Have you applied for the assessment with some specialization in law?

I have a Bachelor degree in Law from Brazil, I'm a professor and lawyer. 

I'm considering applying for the 271299 and I'm really desperate looking for information!


----------



## BS1982

karanbansal91 said:


> Finally copper mail... From SA
> Received nomination from SA in 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats Karan..


----------



## karanbansal91

20april said:


> Mate did you apply under chain migration?


Yes, I had applied under chain migration.


----------



## karanbansal91

20april said:


> hey mate did you apply under chain migration? I have applied under same category on 17th august. I read on forum that ur 1st application got rejected. What additional documents did you apply second time? Second time you applied on 16th, so you got reply within one week?
> In how many days your application was assessed 1st time?
> Please guide me I am bit worried.



Hi,
For chain migration we have to prove that our sponsor is residing in SA for last 12 months. I have provided documents on my Brother in Law name as most of the bills are on his name. I have attached their marriage certificate. They refused the application saying that "only documents stating my sponsor name will be considered". Hence, second time, I have provided documents on my sister's name(very difficult task for them to collect).

My first application was assessed with in 10 days, while second in 8 days.


----------



## karanbansal91

BS1982 said:


> Congrats Karan..


Thanks!


----------



## karanbansal91

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Congratulations Karan!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

karanbansal91 said:


> Finally copper mail... From SA
> Received nomination from SA in 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulddam

*Fin inv advisor 222311*

Hi,
I am looking for visa subclass 190/489 for anzsco 222311(supplement skill, condition of high score 80)
My points:
Age 25 points
Qualification BE and MBA marketing15
Work exp 15
8 yrs as Relationship Officer at Banking
(Done work of Financial advisory to clients and banking)
PTE 20 
State Nomi 5
Total 80- visa 190
Total 85 - visa 489

Queries:
1. Can I get positive assessment from vetassess for qualification and wrk exp to get full 15 points? Does vetassess deduct any work exp?
2. What r my chances for invite and when for 190/489? How much is waiting period?

Pl guide


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

rahulddam said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for visa subclass 190/489 for anzsco 222311(supplement skill, condition of high score 80)
> My points:
> Age 25 points
> Qualification BE and MBA marketing15
> Work exp 15
> 8 yrs as Relationship Officer at Banking
> (Done work of Financial advisory to clients and banking)
> PTE 20
> State Nomi 5
> Total 80- visa 190
> Total 85 - visa 489
> 
> Queries:
> 1. Can I get positive assessment from vetassess for qualification and wrk exp to get full 15 points? Does vetassess deduct any work exp?
> 2. What r my chances for invite and when for 190/489? How much is waiting period?
> 
> Pl guide




If your qualification and job are relevant then there will be no deduction or else they will deduct 3 years fro your experience. Assessment result will depend in the documentation and relevance of your experience with qualification. 190 invite is totally depended on your points and state. No one can predict when and whether you will get a invite in 190 since the states do not disclose anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulddam

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> If your qualification and job are relevant then there will be no deduction or else they will deduct 3 years fro your experience. Assessment result will depend in the documentation and relevance of your experience with qualification. 190 invite is totally depended on your points and state. No one can predict when and whether you will get a invite in 190 since the states do not disclose anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, 
My exp and masters qualification MBA is relevant
But graduation is on engineering, will it have any effect?

BTW, congrats for your support 90,90,90,90 score on PTE
Any practice test u subscribed?


----------



## bharatk2006

*Hi*

Hi, Any visa grants received under 489 subclass for South Australia? I have filed my visa application (paid the fees and attached all the documents) on 22nd August. 

As I am going through a renowned consultant all my documentation is in place. Also I have submitted my PCC and Medicals.

So any idea when should I expect the VISA grant?

Any info on this will be highly appreciated.


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi, Any visa grants received under 489 subclass for South Australia? I have filed my visa application (paid the fees and attached all the documents) on 22nd August.
> 
> As I am going through a renowned consultant all my documentation is in place. Also I have submitted my PCC and Medicals.
> 
> So any idea when should I expect the VISA grant?
> 
> Any info on this will be highly appreciated.


Prediction of grant is not possible. So, avoid asking about same. While u can observe visa trends on immitracker in meantime for ur satisfaction and sooth anxiety due to waiting. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi, Any visa grants received under 489 subclass for South Australia? I have filed my visa application (paid the fees and attached all the documents) on 22nd August.
> 
> As I am going through a renowned consultant all my documentation is in place. Also I have submitted my PCC and Medicals.
> 
> So any idea when should I expect the VISA grant?
> 
> Any info on this will be highly appreciated.


If you have gone through a renowned consultant, then he would be in the best position to advise you when you can expect the grant

They do this day in and out and should have more accurate predictions then the members on this forum

Cheers


----------



## alonz

Hi guys,

I received invitation for 190 yesterday! with 55 + 5 Points

-----------------------------------------
Metal Machinist(First Class) 323214
Eoi Date 18/08/2017
Invite: 29/08/2017


----------



## bharatk2006

I have filed for visa on 22nd august, i expect to get the grant by november. I intend to move by december or mid-jan.


----------



## sharma1981

bharatk2006 said:


> I have filed for visa on 22nd august, i expect to get the grant by november. I intend to move by december or mid-jan.


Wish you the best !!!!
But this is a very optimistic guess as these days there are long delays. Hope your docs are fully uploaded and CO doesn't need anything else.


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> I have filed for visa on 22nd august, i expect to get the grant by november. I intend to move by december or mid-jan.


Very optimistic approach..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karanbansal91

alonz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received invitation for 190 yesterday! with 55 + 5 Points
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> Metal Machinist(First Class) 323214
> Eoi Date 18/08/2017
> Invite: 29/08/2017


Congrats.... Hmmm I observed on immitracker yesterday... :humble:


----------



## Guest

if all docs frontloaded, 3 months time is reasonable without co contact for additional docs.



bharatk2006 said:


> I have filed for visa on 22nd august, i expect to get the grant by november. I intend to move by december or mid-jan.


----------



## bharatk2006

Brother my case is being dealt by a MARA agent, he has gone through my documents and got it reviewed by their team too. I have provided each and every document as advised, rest lets see how it turns out


----------



## sharma1981

bharatk2006 said:


> Brother my case is being dealt by a MARA agent, he has gone through my documents and got it reviewed by their team too. I have provided each and every document as advised, rest lets see how it turns out


OK Good

Hope you filled form80 and form 1221 for all the applicants and also completed meds and PCC before hand?


----------



## bharatk2006

I have filed form 80, PCC and Meds done, 1221 is not mandatory, its required only if CO asks so..


----------



## sharma1981

bharatk2006 said:


> I have filed form 80, PCC and Meds done, 1221 I guess is not mandatory, or is it??


1221 is not mandatory BUT didn't you mention in start that you want no CO contact?


----------



## NB

bharatk2006 said:


> I have filed form 80, PCC and Meds done, 1221 I guess is not mandatory, or is it??


Both Form 80 and 1221 are not mandatory 
Both are recommended by the department 
Filling Form 1221 after you have filled Form 80 is just a cut and paste job as most of the questions are same

If I were you, I would spend a few more minutes and complete the form 1221 also and Upload it

Cheers


----------



## bharatk2006

I had a word with my consultant and they say Form 1221 is not be filled before hand. Only if asked to do so...


----------



## bharatk2006

Thanks brother I will do the same now...


----------



## mandy2137

Hi guys. 

What are the chances of invite from SA for 70 points 489 for software develpor? 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> What are the chances of invite from SA for 70 points 489 for software develpor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Quite good if they have not reached their quota. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Is anyone aware about SA application website not working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Is anyone aware about SA application website not working
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried and found it is working ok for me. Try with other browser and system.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

karanbansal91 said:


> I tried and found it is working ok for me. Try with other browser and system.




Thanks. Seems something wrong with my agents browser as he is unable to submit the application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Thanks. Seems something wrong with my agents browser as he is unable to submit the application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He might be tricking you. Agents usually tricks clients saying same issue as sometimes they are engaged in some other activities.


----------



## bharatk2006

Yeah, never trust your agent blindly, I have caught them atleast ten times trying to fool me, sometimes they say there is plenty of time, or this document is not required, etc etc...always check the facts on your own...there is no professionalism among these guys..and I have engaged the top consultant and there too I have taken premium service...so my advice is never to let your consultation have an impression that they know more than you or that you are blindly following them..


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

bharatk2006 said:


> Yeah, never trust your agent blindly, I have caught them atleast ten times trying to fool me, sometimes they say there is plenty of time, or this document is not required, etc etc...always check the facts on your own...there is no professionalism among these guys..and I have engaged the top consultant and there too I have taken premium service...so my advice is never to let your consultation have an impression that they know more than you or that you are blindly following them..


Noted. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

bharatk2006 said:


> Yeah, never trust your agent blindly, I have caught them atleast ten times trying to fool me, sometimes they say there is plenty of time, or this document is not required, etc etc...always check the facts on your own...there is no professionalism among these guys..and I have engaged the top consultant and there too I have taken premium service...so my advice is never to let your consultation have an impression that they know more than you or that you are blindly following them..


I fail to understand the logic of your last comment 

If you give the impression that know more then your agent, then you are responsible if anything goes wrong and he just collects the fees

You should rethink your strategy 
One should engage a professional only when you are sure that he knows more then you do and he can do a better job then you

If you have to cross check everything that he does and in fact correct him, why did you in the first place engage him.?

Cheers


----------



## 20april

Anybody applied in August and still waiting for South australia state sponsorship?


----------



## bharatk2006

Thats the thing mate. In India there is no professionalism. Let me give you an example, my agent kept on telling me that form 1221 need not be filled as its not mandatory, only Form 80 needs to be filled. So I was cool with it, then here on this forum I came to know that the CO might ask for Form 1221 also. So my agent should have actually advised to fill form 1221 too so as to mitigate the risk of CO asking me for it.

But just to avoid that extra labor of filling in that form for me they advised me othervise. Its only when I persisted they agreed to do so.

I have taken services from Y axis and their charges are around 65 K for Australia and if you avail their MARA agent service then its around double, 110 K. And I paid them 110k, even then they have this callous attitude.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

bharatk2006 said:


> Thats the thing mate. In India there is no professionalism. Let me give you an example, my agent kept on telling me that form 1221 need not be filled as its not mandatory, only Form 80 needs to be filled. So I was cool with it, then here on this forum I came to know that the CO might ask for Form 1221 also. So my agent should have actually advised to fill form 1221 too so as to mitigate the risk of CO asking me for it.
> 
> But just to avoid that extra labor of filling in that form for me they advised me othervise. Its only when I persisted they agreed to do so.
> 
> I have taken services from Y axis and their charges are around 65 K for Australia and if you avail their MARA agent service then its around double, 110 K. And I paid them 110k, even then they have this callous attitude.


Well even if you engage an agent, still you have to keep a track. I agree, they are callous as I am also using their services but I don't let them slip through. My SA application was submitted today. If you are paying then you have the right to ask for service and make them do it. There is no harm in cross checking as no one is picture perfect. Keep a track and keep them on their toes.


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Thats the thing mate. In India there is no professionalism. Let me give you an example, my agent kept on telling me that form 1221 need not be filled as its not mandatory, only Form 80 needs to be filled. So I was cool with it, then here on this forum I came to know that the CO might ask for Form 1221 also. So my agent should have actually advised to fill form 1221 too so as to mitigate the risk of CO asking me for it.
> 
> But just to avoid that extra labor of filling in that form for me they advised me othervise. Its only when I persisted they agreed to do so.
> 
> I have taken services from Y axis and their charges are around 65 K for Australia and if you avail their MARA agent service then its around double, 110 K. And I paid them 110k, even then they have this callous attitude.


I am also availing a MARA agent services directly from Australia and he is charging me whooping 3000 AUD. Fact is that agent always tries to escape from extra labour. Moreover, due to huge surge in visa applications, they are pretty much engaged and its difficult for them to manage time for each case. So, generally they are found tricking customers by fake facts. 
During contract signing, my agent was very responsive, but now I found a huge change in him. 
Lastly, if anyone is taking agent services, then he must behave patiently and actively. 
Keep a track of activities and documents and always take a second opinion from friends etc.


----------



## Himadri

bharatk2006 said:


> Thats the thing mate. In India there is no professionalism. Let me give you an example, my agent kept on telling me that form 1221 need not be filled as its not mandatory, only Form 80 needs to be filled. So I was cool with it, then here on this forum I came to know that the CO might ask for Form 1221 also. So my agent should have actually advised to fill form 1221 too so as to mitigate the risk of CO asking me for it.
> 
> But just to avoid that extra labor of filling in that form for me they advised me othervise. Its only when I persisted they agreed to do so.
> 
> I have taken services from Y axis and their charges are around 65 K for Australia and if you avail their MARA agent service then its around double, 110 K. And I paid them 110k, even then they have this callous attitude.




Mate, do not take entire country for your own experience! 

If you have selected an agent, signed documents and agreements with them you should have read them. It is your personal matter!

Please refrain from taking countries on this! 

Chill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

Dont be so touchy mate, you know how things are...dont make it a national pride issue now...I said what I personally felt and for the benefit of all who are concerned...


----------



## Bullet2424

bharatk2006 said:


> Dont be so touchy mate, you know how things are...dont make it a national pride issue now...I said what I personally felt and for the benefit of all who are concerned...




It differs from case to case. Now everyone in this forum got to know that you've utilised premium services of a MARA agent. People also will get to know the outcome and how quicker it is....

All the very best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today submitted application for SA State nomination 489, total points 70.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263112(Network Administrator)
> 
> Now waiting for positive outcome.


Dear All,

Today my application for SA State Nomination has been approved and I have received invitation from DIBP to apply for 489 visa, now I have 60 days to apply. Hopping for fast, smooth and positive outcome. 

Regards


----------



## sharma1981

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today my application for SA State Nomination has been approved and I have received invitation from DIBP to apply for 489 visa, now I have 60 days to apply. Hopping for fast, smooth and positive outcome.
> 
> Regards


Congrats


----------



## masterblaster81

sharma1981 said:


> Congrats



Dear Sharma1981, 

Thanks a lot mate, 

I wonder if you could guide me regarding documents required. 

For Work experience, i have claimed experience of 5 years, do I have to submit payslips for All fiver years with tax documents and bank statement of 5 years. 

Secondly, for police certificate do I have to provide police certificate for last 10 years or from since age 16. 


Regards


----------



## sharma1981

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear Sharma1981,
> 
> Thanks a lot mate,
> 
> I wonder if you could guide me regarding documents required.
> 
> For Work experience, i have claimed experience of 5 years, do I have to submit payslips for All fiver years with tax documents and bank statement of 5 years.
> 
> Secondly, for police certificate do I have to provide police certificate for last 10 years or from since age 16.
> 
> 
> Regards


Hi

Submit whatever payslips you have. Ideally 1 every quarter OR 6 months should be OK. Bank statements can be for all the years for which you are claiming points. No harm in giving beyond that as well. Tax documents are required as there are cases where CO asked for those so make sure to submit the same.
You need to get latest police certificate from the place where you are present now.
If you have stayed in some other country for more than 1 year during last 10 years, then get a PCC from that country as well.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-/Subclass-489-document-checklist-invited-pathway


----------



## masterblaster81

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Submit whatever payslips you have. Ideally 1 every quarter OR 6 months should be OK. Bank statements can be for all the years for which you are claiming points. No harm in giving beyond that as well. Tax documents are required as there are cases where CO asked for those so make sure to submit the same.
> You need to get latest police certificate from the place where you are present now.
> If you have stayed in some other country for more than 1 year during last 10 years, then get a PCC from that country as well.
> 
> 
> Dear Sharma,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick response.
> 
> Kindly guide me if possible. I have created ImmiAccount and I see two options for 489
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)
> 
> which on do i have to chose. I am not renewing my application. I believe only option left for me is *Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)*
> 
> Regards


----------



## sharma1981

masterblaster81 said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Submit whatever payslips you have. Ideally 1 every quarter OR 6 months should be OK. Bank statements can be for all the years for which you are claiming points. No harm in giving beyond that as well. Tax documents are required as there are cases where CO asked for those so make sure to submit the same.
> You need to get latest police certificate from the place where you are present now.
> If you have stayed in some other country for more than 1 year during last 10 years, then get a PCC from that country as well.
> 
> 
> Dear Sharma,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick response.
> 
> Kindly guide me if possible. I have created ImmiAccount and I see two options for 489
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)
> 
> which on do i have to chose. I am not renewing my application. I believe only option left for me is *Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)*
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , 2nd one appears OK.
> 
> However, i am not expert in this VISA so would request you to take few more opinions as well
Click to expand...


----------



## bharatk2006

congrats buddy


----------



## bharatk2006

Dont forget to get your medicals done too.. and do submit from 80 and 1221 even when they are not mandatory...PCC would be done on the very same day you go to passport office, however that depends on the presiding officer there.. best of luck..


----------



## bharatk2006

Hello Friends, 

Can someone suggest me when is the best time to move to Australia, the time when the new job vacancies open up...


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi

I will be submitting EOI in SA with 80 points unders visa 489 on 15th Sep.

As My experience will add another 5 points from November for visa 190, should I wait for November first or go ahead with 489 invite first.

Can we move or change location in 190 since its a moral obligation not a law, or does it effect in citizenship under good conduct.

Occupation- 1493112
Age-30
PTE-10 
Educational Qualification-15 Points
Overseas Experience -10 points 
Partners- 5 points
Visa 489 - 10 points

Please guide. Thanks.


----------



## Bullet2424

bharatk2006 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can someone suggest me when is the best time to move to Australia, the time when the new job vacancies open up...




March is the best time as far as I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20april

Hi all, 
i see that most of the august applicants have received their SA state sponsorship outcome. I have applied on 16th august for 489. My agent says he has not received any email. My agent is not replying properly. Did you guys receive email or did a check on SA website in application status to know your result? 
What should i do? do you guys suggest I should contact SA immigration?


----------



## HARSH87

hello friends...
I have received the invite from SA on monday.

and Sukhmeet kaur... did you guys have filed your visa??


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

HARSH87 said:


> hello friends...
> I have received the invite from SA on monday.
> 
> and Sukhmeet kaur... did you guys have filed your visa??


Congratulations!! We have sorted all our documents and will be filing next week...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## HARSH87

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Congratulations!! We have sorted all our documents and will be filing next week...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


thanks sukhmeet


----------



## bharatk2006

There is no harm in contacting SA immigration, dont depend on the agent..


----------



## karanbansal91

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be submitting EOI in SA with 80 points unders visa 489 on 15th Sep.
> 
> As My experience will add another 5 points from November for visa 190, should I wait for November first or go ahead with 489 invite first.
> 
> Can we move or change location in 190 since its a moral obligation not a law, or does it effect in citizenship under good conduct.
> 
> Occupation- 1493112
> Age-30
> PTE-10
> Educational Qualification-15 Points
> Overseas Experience -10 points
> Partners- 5 points
> Visa 489 - 10 points
> 
> Please guide. Thanks.


As November is still two months away, so I would recommend to go for 489 if you are a bachelor. As u will end up wasting 3-4 months waiting for 190 and if in meantime SA quota fulls; u will land in trouble. 
Yes, it affects citizenship application if you leave state before commitment letter. But there is way to do it officially by writing to state government that you are not able to find job in this state, hence release me from obligation of two year stay. Thereafter they will issue a letter and remove that obligation from you.


----------



## karanbansal91

20april said:


> Hi all,
> i see that most of the august applicants have received their SA state sponsorship outcome. I have applied on 16th august for 489. My agent says he has not received any email. My agent is not replying properly. Did you guys receive email or did a check on SA website in application status to know your result?
> What should i do? do you guys suggest I should contact SA immigration?


As SA timeline is 21 days for processing application, wait for three more days and thereafter write a polite mail to SA migration referring your application no.(can be found on payment receipt) and asking about status of your application.


----------



## Achaldoshi

karanbansal91 said:


> As November is still two months away, so I would recommend to go for 489 if you are a bachelor. As u will end up wasting 3-4 months waiting for 190 and if in meantime SA quota fulls; u will land in trouble.
> Yes, it affects citizenship application if you leave state before commitment letter. But there is way to do it officially by writing to state government that you are not able to find job in this state, hence release me from obligation of two year stay. Thereafter they will issue a letter and remove that obligation from you.


Hi,

Can the same thing be done in 489? asking for release latter if not able to find job?

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the same thing be done in 489? asking for release latter if not able to find job?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Not for 489. In 489 it is mandatory condition while in 190 it is moral commitment. But now days even in 190, states are not releasing applicants from this moral obligation easily as you have to prove with documents that you are not able to find job.


----------



## 20april

karanbansal91 said:


> As SA timeline is 21 days for processing application, wait for three more days and thereafter write a polite mail to SA migration referring your application no.(can be found on payment receipt) and asking about status of your application.



Thank you mate for your response.


----------



## 20april

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can the same thing be done in 489? asking for release latter if not able to find job?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk



yes you can. my friends have taken release letter from their regional sponsorship.
please find link of orana region, nsw. they provide release letter. 

Regional Development Australia Orana | Migrate To The Orana

Similarly other regions also provide release letter if you dont get job in your region or have job offer from other region.


----------



## karanbansal91

20april said:


> yes you can. my friends have taken release letter from their regional sponsorship.
> please find link of orana region, nsw. they provide release letter.
> 
> Regional Development Australia Orana | Migrate To The Orana
> 
> Similarly other regions also provide release letter if you dont get job in your region or have job offer from other region.


U might be talking about past applicants, but they are not proving release letter in 489 after 2015. If still ur friend got it after 2015, then he might be an exception. I have already enquired SA migration and they bluntly refused about same.


----------



## 20april

karanbansal91 said:


> U might be talking about past applicants, but they are not proving release letter in 489 after 2015. If still ur friend got it after 2015, then he might be an exception. I have already enquired SA migration and they bluntly refused about same.


not sure about SA. 3 of my friends from a different region in nsw on 489 took release letter in 2016. they are right now in the different region somewhere in queensland.
I think you may be correct for SA. SA website does not mention anything about release letter.


----------



## Madhukaushik

Thanks for the revert and guidance. 



karanbansal91 said:


> Madhukaushik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I will be submitting EOI in SA with 80 points unders visa 489 on 15th Sep.
> 
> As My experience will add another 5 points from November for visa 190, should I wait for November first or go ahead with 489 invite first.
> 
> Can we move or change location in 190 since its a moral obligation not a law, or does it effect in citizenship under good conduct.
> 
> Occupation- 1493112
> Age-30
> PTE-10
> Educational Qualification-15 Points
> Overseas Experience -10 points
> Partners- 5 points
> Visa 489 - 10 points
> 
> Please guide. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> As November is still two months away, so I would recommend to go for 489 if you are a bachelor. As u will end up wasting 3-4 months waiting for 190 and if in meantime SA quota fulls; u will land in trouble.
> Yes, it affects citizenship application if you leave state before commitment letter. But there is way to do it officially by writing to state government that you are not able to find job in this state, hence release me from obligation of two year stay. Thereafter they will issue a letter and remove that obligation from you.
Click to expand...


----------



## rajiv_kamra

Hello All,

Anyone has any idea when is HAP Id generated? Who generates it SA Govt or Agent?
Thank you.

Rajiv


----------



## NB

rajiv_kamra said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone has any idea when is HAP Id generated? Who generates it SA Govt or Agent?
> Thank you.
> 
> Rajiv


HAP ID is generated by DIBP

All details are given in this link

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

Cheers


----------



## rajiv_kamra

newbienz said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone has any idea when is HAP Id generated? Who generates it SA Govt or Agent?
> Thank you.
> 
> Rajiv[/quot
> 
> HAP ID is generated by DIBP
> 
> All details are given in this link
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
Click to expand...


----------



## rajiv_kamra

newbienz said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone has any idea when is HAP Id generated? Who generates it SA Govt or Agent?
> Thank you.
> 
> Rajiv
> 
> 
> 
> HAP ID is generated by DIBP
> 
> All details are given in this link
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## bharatk2006

When you go to your immi account, there is an option of going for medicals, when you do that unique HAP ID is generated for you and your family members. You have to take the print out of those when you go for your medicals.


----------



## rajiv_kamra

bharatk2006 said:


> When you go to your immi account, there is an option of going for medicals, when you do that unique HAP ID is generated for you and your family members. You have to take the print out of those when you go for your medicals.


Thank you bharat


----------



## hdp9star

Guys, I have submitted my application on 1st of September, with 70 points for SA sponsorship for 489. 
How much time they would usually take for the outcomes? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

hdp9star said:


> Guys, I have submitted my application on 1st of September, with 70 points for SA sponsorship for 489.
> How much time they would usually take for the outcomes?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Usually 10-15 days, but official timeline is 21 days.


----------



## hdp9star

karanbansal91 said:


> Usually 10-15 days, but official timeline is 21 days.


Thank you.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

rajiv_kamra said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone has any idea when is HAP Id generated? Who generates it SA Govt or Agent?
> Thank you.
> 
> Rajiv


Can be easily generated by starting a new application for Health. Under new application choose health, then start my health declaration. After submitting application u will get HAP ID,.

Or Lodge visa and CO himself generates a HAP id for you. 

Both are ok, while members prefer precursor.


----------



## hdp9star

Hey guys, 
One more thing,
How the process is done once I receive the state sponsorship?
Apply through Skillselect? Or wait for the invitation?
Is there any time limits to apply?
And what would be the time when my all documents must be uploaded?
Please someone briefly shade some lights on it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

Has anyone received visa grant recently under 489 for South Australia?


----------



## karanbansal91

hdp9star said:


> Hey guys,
> One more thing,
> How the process is done once I receive the state sponsorship?
> Apply through Skillselect? Or wait for the invitation?
> Is there any time limits to apply?
> And what would be the time when my all documents must be uploaded?
> Please someone briefly shade some lights on it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yup u will have to apply through skill select by clicking apply visa button and then creating a immi account and submitting application. Invitation expires with in 60 days, so u will have to apply with in that time frame. Once u fills application form on immiaccount, submit fees and upload documents. Mandatory documents should be front loaded to avoid co asking for them.


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

karanbansal91 said:


> Yup u will have to apply through skill select by clicking apply visa button and then creating a immi account and submitting application. Invitation expires with in 60 days, so u will have to apply with in that time frame. Once u fills application form on immiaccount, submit fees and upload documents. Mandatory documents should be front loaded to avoid co asking for them.


Can you please share a list of the mandatory documents for main applicant as well as spouse and kids...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

hdp9star said:


> Hey guys,
> One more thing,
> How the process is done once I receive the state sponsorship?
> Apply through Skillselect? Or wait for the invitation?
> Is there any time limits to apply?
> And what would be the time when my all documents must be uploaded?
> Please someone briefly shade some lights on it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The email that you receive with the sponsorship confirmation will give details on how to proceed

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Can you please share a list of the mandatory documents for main applicant as well as spouse and kids...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Primary Applicant

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 
11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80
18 Form 1221
19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

Additional Applicant over 18
Relationship certificate 
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory


Additional Applicant under 18
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate 
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

karanbansal91 said:


> Primary Applicant
> 
> 1. Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
> 3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
> 4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
> 5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case
> 11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
> 12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
> 13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
> 14 Photo - passport size
> 15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
> 16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 17 Form 80
> 18 Form 1221
> 19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> Additional Applicant over 18
> Relationship certificate
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 Birth Certificate
> 4 Education documents
> 5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
> 7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 8 Form 80
> 9 Form 1221
> 10 Photo - passport size
> 11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> 
> Additional Applicant under 18
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 Birth Certificate
> 3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 4 Photo - passport size


Thank you karan!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Hi Everyone, I have applied for 489 and paid the fees on Friday. Now waiting to hear on my application from SA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Hi guys,

QLD has stopped receiving applications for developer programmer. Should i suspend the eoi for qld?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> QLD has stopped receiving applications for developer programmer. Should i suspend the eoi for qld?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I would say Let it remain.
You lose nothing
They may reopen in future in case the present lot of applicants don't meet the cut

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137

Thank you dear

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

karanbansal91 said:


> Yup u will have to apply through skill select by clicking apply visa button and then creating a immi account and submitting application. Invitation expires with in 60 days, so u will have to apply with in that time frame. Once u fills application form on immiaccount, submit fees and upload documents. Mandatory documents should be front loaded to avoid co asking for them.


Thanks Karan for the help.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have applied for 489 and paid the fees on Friday. Now waiting to hear on my application from SA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For which occupation ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

newbienz said:


> The email that you receive with the sponsorship confirmation will give details on how to proceed
> 
> Cheers


Sounds good. 
Thanks for the inputs. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

hdp9star said:


> For which occupation ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




224711 Management Consultant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have applied for 489 and paid the fees on Friday. Now waiting to hear on my application from SA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U will receive invitation soon if u have provided required documents. Start preparing pcc and medicals and other documents 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : pending
Medical + PCC upload : pending
CO contact : Pending


----------



## batra786

karanbansal91 said:


> U will receive invitation soon if u have provided required documents. Start preparing pcc and medicals and other documents
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : pending
> Medical + PCC upload : pending
> CO contact : Pending


Hi Karan
From your signature seem like you applied 489family SA... And then again on 15aug applied for 190SS- for which state you applied SS190?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

batra786 said:


> Hi Karan
> From your signature seem like you applied 489family SA... And then again on 15aug applied for 190SS- for which state you applied SS190?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


South Australia 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : pending
Medical + PCC upload : pending
CO contact : Pending


----------



## carlo77

Hi Guys, when applying for visa 489 at the SA website, do they require you to submit the payslips/ITR? or just the COE? thanks!


----------



## karanbansal91

carlo77 said:


> Hi Guys, when applying for visa 489 at the SA website, do they require you to submit the payslips/ITR? or just the COE? thanks!


ITR's are not mandatory. But I think u shld upload abundant documents to avoid any refusal. Actually SA migration dnt accept any documents once u have submitted the application. So, upload enough documents like RNR , PAYSLIPS, BANK STATEMENT, FUND DECLARATION, QUALIFICATION TRANSCRIPTS, SPONSOR DOCUMENTS(IF ANY) etc. 

Check mandatory document checklist : http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...GSM-Skilled-Nomination-document-checklist.pdf


----------



## Bdavra

bharatk2006 said:


> Has anyone received visa grant recently under 489 for South Australia?


HI Bharat, 

CO assigned to your application ?

Thank you,


----------



## bharatk2006

Nope, not yet.


----------



## bharatk2006

From my experience I would say upload as many documents as you can, it increases faster and more chances of invite...


----------



## Foresythe

*Any accountant in the house?*

Hello mates, 
I have noticed that my occupation is on the supplementary list of SS. As such, I have been asked to fulfill certain additional conditions which includes Proof of fund.
Does any one know if Landed property and Automobile are acceptable for the purpose of Proof of Fund? Do I need to get a recent valuation report to proof the values of these properties if they are accepted?


----------



## andreyx108b

bharatk2006 said:


> From my experience I would say upload as many documents as you can, it increases faster and more chances of invite...




But keep it relevant snd to the point, many tend to do "wonder uploading" when they upload anything starting from entry stamps on the passport to parents passports


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

andreyx108b said:


> But keep it relevant snd to the point, many tend to do "wonder uploading" when they upload anything starting from entry stamps on the passport to parents passports
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thts true... 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## karanbansal91

Foresythe said:


> Hello mates,
> I have noticed that my occupation is on the supplementary list of SS. As such, I have been asked to fulfill certain additional conditions which includes Proof of fund.
> Does any one know if Landed property and Automobile are acceptable for the purpose of Proof of Fund? Do I need to get a recent valuation report to proof the values of these properties if they are accepted?


Yes u can also provide static assets with valuation report. Moreover, only fund declaration is required while providing proof for funds are optional. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## bharatk2006

Yeah, common sense has to be applied


----------



## bharatk2006

Just had a word with my consultant today, they said there are cases where the visa grant has be given in two months, but the usual time is around 6 to 8 months...any idea guys?


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Just had a word with my consultant today, they said there are cases where the visa grant has be given in two months, but the usual time is around 6 to 8 months...any idea guys?


Wait patiently.. Adopt a hobby.. Otherwise u may suffer from depression due to anxiety arising as a affect of waiting.. 
There are no predictions related to grants, I have personally seen people getting grant in 21 days while others are waiting since ages. Take a chill pill and start preparing for your journey. 


342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## rajiv_kamra

karanbansal91 said:


> bharatk2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a word with my consultant today, they said there are cases where the visa grant has be given in two months, but the usual time is around 6 to 8 months...any idea guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait patiently.. Adopt a hobby.. Otherwise u may suffer from depression due to anxiety arising as a affect of waiting..
> There are no predictions related to grants, I have personally seen people getting grant in 21 days while others are waiting since ages. Take a chill pill and start preparing for your journey.
> 
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending
Click to expand...

Very good advice bro. In my case more than Australian government, my agent delays the case...


----------



## JP Mosa

karanbansal91 said:


> Wait patiently.. Adopt a hobby.. Otherwise u may suffer from depression due to anxiety arising as a affect of waiting..
> There are no predictions related to grants, I have personally seen people getting grant in 21 days while others are waiting since ages. Take a chill pill and start preparing for your journey.
> 
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending




Nice advice
Btw, I just saw that you lodged your application

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olmaza

archit1910 said:


> No brother not through yet, I'm in the same ship.
> I've just filed on 4th of July'17.
> 
> Just subscribed so that I can stay updated with other people.
> 
> Good luck to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk



Hi,
Could you tell me how many points you had?


----------



## karanbansal91

JP Mosa said:


> Nice advice
> Btw, I just saw that you lodged your application
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bharatk2006

Buddy...its with all the agents... I am really sorry to say that...


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

bharatk2006 said:


> Buddy...its with all the agents... I am really sorry to say that...




Dude you seem to be pretty pissed with the agents. But not every agent is same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424

bharatk2006 said:


> Buddy...its with all the agents... I am really sorry to say that...




I thought you paid premium for the services. Didn't you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

I have lodege visa on 28th August and uploaded all docs except PCC and medical. My lawyer is a MARA agent and he is saying to upload those docs after being asked by CO. What is your opinion?


----------



## karanbansal91

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> I have lodege visa on 28th August and uploaded all docs except PCC and medical. My lawyer is a MARA agent and he is saying to upload those docs after being asked by CO. What is your opinion?


Both are ok.. But expats members prefer front loaded.. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## karanbansal91

Bullet2424 said:


> I thought you paid premium for the services. Didn't you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sarcasm 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## rajiv_kamra

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> bharatk2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy...its with all the agents... I am really sorry to say that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you seem to be pretty pissed with the agents. But not every agent is same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mate my agent is horrible. I received my ITA on 21 July, submitted all my documents on 03 Aug to my agent. And till date they have not uploaded my documents. Deadline is 19 Sep. Getting anything from them is such a big task. Even to File an EOI I had to fight with them. And for this trouble I paid whopping USD 4150.00. Just imagine. I don't mind giving their name, they are Best Migration Services. Extremely horrible service.


----------



## NB

rajiv_kamra said:


> Mate my agent is horrible. I received my ITA on 21 July, submitted all my documents on 03 Aug to my agent. And till date they have not uploaded my documents. Deadline is 19 Sep. Getting anything from them is such a big task. Even to File an EOI I had to fight with them. And for this trouble I paid whopping USD 4150.00. Just imagine. I don't mind giving their name, they are Best Migration Services. Extremely horrible service.


Not uploading documents even after 30 days is not professionalism by any standards 

I think you should approach MARA

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

rajiv_kamra said:


> Mate my agent is horrible. I received my ITA on 21 July, submitted all my documents on 03 Aug to my agent. And till date they have not uploaded my documents. Deadline is 19 Sep. Getting anything from them is such a big task. Even to File an EOI I had to fight with them. And for this trouble I paid whopping USD 4150.00. Just imagine. I don't mind giving their name, they are Best Migration Services. Extremely horrible service.


Just complaint against him and upload urself. We will help u out... 


342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## Himadri

Bullet2424 said:


> I thought you paid premium for the services. Didn't you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Let's be humble on the forum. Don't let sarcastic comments demean it.

We r all on the same boat, some might have crossed yet struggling and other some looking for it through the means they feel is better for them.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Let's be humble on the forum. Don't let sarcastic comments demean it.
> 
> We r all on the same boat, some might have crossed yet struggling and other some looking for it through the means they feel is better for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## rajiv_kamra

newbienz said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate my agent is horrible. I received my ITA on 21 July, submitted all my documents on 03 Aug to my agent. And till date they have not uploaded my documents. Deadline is 19 Sep. Getting anything from them is such a big task. Even to File an EOI I had to fight with them. And for this trouble I paid whopping USD 4150.00. Just imagine. I don't mind giving their name, they are Best Migration Services. Extremely horrible service.
> 
> 
> 
> Not uploading documents even after 30 days is not professionalism by any standards
> 
> I think you should approach MARA
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Definitely man...I have things on record where they even guided me wrong..I am keeping quiet just because it's the last leg of my visa...


----------



## rajiv_kamra

newbienz said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate my agent is horrible. I received my ITA on 21 July, submitted all my documents on 03 Aug to my agent. And till date they have not uploaded my documents. Deadline is 19 Sep. Getting anything from them is such a big task. Even to File an EOI I had to fight with them. And for this trouble I paid whopping USD 4150.00. Just imagine. I don't mind giving their name, they are Best Migration Services. Extremely horrible service.
> 
> 
> 
> Not uploading documents even after 30 days is not professionalism by any standards
> 
> I think you should approach MARA
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...




karanbansal91 said:


> rajiv_kamra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate my agent is horrible. I received my ITA on 21 July, submitted all my documents on 03 Aug to my agent. And till date they have not uploaded my documents. Deadline is 19 Sep. Getting anything from them is such a big task. Even to File an EOI I had to fight with them. And for this trouble I paid whopping USD 4150.00. Just imagine. I don't mind giving their name, they are Best Migration Services. Extremely horrible service.
> 
> 
> 
> Just complaint against him and upload urself. We will help u out...
> 
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending
Click to expand...

No bro. I am in lat leg of submission. I don't want to do any such thing now.


----------



## andreyx108b

rajiv_kamra said:


> Mate my agent is horrible. I received my ITA on 21 July, submitted all my documents on 03 Aug to my agent. And till date they have not uploaded my documents. Deadline is 19 Sep. Getting anything from them is such a big task. Even to File an EOI I had to fight with them. And for this trouble I paid whopping USD 4150.00. Just imagine. I don't mind giving their name, they are Best Migration Services. Extremely horrible service.




You got to be professional with them too.

Put everything you say in writing.

Explain your concerns

Point out that you are awaiting a response by DATE

Point out that you would like your docs be uploaded by DATE

Ask to confirm the date when this will be resolved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajiv_kamra

andreyx108b said:


> You got to be professional with them too.
> 
> Put everything you say in writing.
> 
> Explain your concerns
> 
> Point out that you are awaiting a response by DATE
> 
> Point out that you would like your docs be uploaded by DATE
> 
> Ask to confirm the date when this will be resolved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mate that's what I am doing...


----------



## bharatk2006

Yeah...


----------



## bharatk2006

Bro, no worries, I understand people have their own insecurities or bad experiences which make them bitter..... However most of the people here are positive and co-operative, so we can live with some fools


----------



## masterblaster81

Dear Seniors, 

489 Visa for South Australia , is it processed in Adelaide or in Brisbane. Any idea ?


Regards


----------



## karanbansal91

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> 489 Visa for South Australia , is it processed in Adelaide or in Brisbane. Any idea ?
> 
> 
> Regards


It is randomly picked. Ur case may be allotted CO from any of two offices.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

karanbansal91 said:


> It is randomly picked. Ur case may be allotted CO from any of two offices.




It has been a week and my application is still showing as lodged. Any idea why it is like that or do I need to take any action?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> It has been a week and my application is still showing as lodged. Any idea why it is like that or do I need to take any action?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume that u r talking abt SA nomination and have already uploaded documents. U will soon receive result from SA migration as their timeline is 21 days.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

karanbansal91 said:


> I assume that u have already uploaded documents. This status at immiaccount is usual. Dnt worry abt this. Just leave the file as it is and wait for CO contact or direct grant. :fingerscrossed:




Yes, all documents uploaded, nomination processing fee paid. No CO contact yet.status has been showing as lodged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

Hi Karan, 

Can there be more than one case officers assigned to a person?


----------



## masterblaster81

karanbansal91 said:


> It is randomly picked. Ur case may be allotted CO from any of two offices.


Thanks for replying 

I heard that Brisbane office is bit slow in processing as compared to Adelaide.

I don't know how much this info is true. 

Regards


----------



## KTAuh2Au

Hello Experts!
Today I received ITA from DIBP (through SA SS). I need your suggestions regarding:
1.	As per DIBP, I need to upload ‘certified copies’ of documents as being true of originals by a person or agency recognized by the law of the country in which you live. I am living in UAE and am not sure from who/where I should get these documents certified. What if I get them certified from a HAAD registered doctor?

2.	Should I go for medicals before lodging visa or wait for officer to contact me? If I use ‘My Health Declaration’ service, the medical results will be valid for 12 months and I am not sure how much time DIBP will take to approve visa (As per DIBP, Standard time for processing visa ranges from 11 to 15 months).


----------



## karanbansal91

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Yes, all documents uploaded, nomination processing fee paid. No CO contact yet.status has been showing as lodged.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No CO contacts are done by SA migration. They simply provide results. Their time frame is 21 days and u have to wait. Mostly, applicants receive outcome from SA migration with in 12-15 days. So, wait and watch. In between start preparing your documents and process PCC and medicals.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

karanbansal91 said:


> No CO contacts are done by SA migration. They simply provide results. Their time frame is 21 days and u have to wait. Mostly, applicants receive outcome from SA migration with in 12-15 days. So, wait and watch. In between start preparing your documents and process PCC and medicals.




Ok cool. Thanks. Will get going on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

masterblaster81 said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> I heard that Brisbane office is bit slow in processing as compared to Adelaide.
> 
> I don't know how much this info is true.
> 
> Regards


It seems true but actually majority of applicants have been allotted Co's from Adelaide. As cases with Brisbane CO's are less, hence we are not able to see significant grants, which is leading to perception that Brisbane office is slow.


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Can there be more than one case officers assigned to a person?


Yes, for cases pending from long time and multiple CO contact, sometime CO changes with every contact. So, you can say that a single case may be process by multiple CO;s.


----------



## karanbansal91

KTAuh2Au said:


> Hello Experts!
> Today I received ITA from DIBP (through SA SS). I need your suggestions regarding:
> 1.	As per DIBP, I need to upload ‘certified copies’ of documents as being true of originals by a person or agency recognized by the law of the country in which you live. I am living in UAE and am not sure from who/where I should get these documents certified. What if I get them certified from a HAAD registered doctor?
> 
> 2.	Should I go for medicals before lodging visa or wait for officer to contact me? If I use ‘My Health Declaration’ service, the medical results will be valid for 12 months and I am not sure how much time DIBP will take to approve visa (As per DIBP, Standard time for processing visa ranges from 11 to 15 months).


Ans 1: Certified copies are not mandatory, you can upload color scans which are even more preferred by DIBP.

Ans 2 : Its ur choice to do medicals before or after visa lodge. Most of applicants on this forum prefer pre-invite or pre-lodge medicals with self generated HAP ID. Almost all the cases are processed with 12 months of period, still in case it take more than that , DIBP is lenient about that and exempts most of applicants to go for medicals again. Rest is your stand. If I was you, I will prefer pre-lodge medicals.


----------



## KTAuh2Au

karanbansal91 said:


> Ans 1: Certified copies are not mandatory, you can upload color scans which are even more preferred by DIBP.
> 
> Ans 2 : Its ur choice to do medicals before or after visa lodge. Most of applicants on this forum prefer pre-invite or pre-lodge medicals with self generated HAP ID. Almost all the cases are processed with 12 months of period, still in case it take more than that , DIBP is lenient about that and exempts most of applicants to go for medicals again. Rest is your stand. If I was you, I will prefer pre-lodge medicals.



Thanks you so much Karan for quick and to-the-point answers. I appreciate it.


----------



## bharatk2006

Whats the process? Once my case is assigned to a CO will I get an email regarding this?


----------



## bharatk2006

Karan is absolutely right on this, don't wait for your medicals and PCC done, get them done asap.


----------



## bharatk2006

Hi Karan I have a query...its said that for last few years, Australia gives 1,90,000 PRs per year...does that mean 1,90,000 in total... or 1,90,000 primary applicants... I might sound stupid but I am confused on this one...


----------



## rajiv_kamra

Finally my agent uploaded all my documents today (except the medicals).


----------



## andreyx108b

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> It has been a week and my application is still showing as lodged. Any idea why it is like that or do I need to take any action?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Only wait) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi Karan I have a query...its said that for last few years, Australia gives 1,90,000 PRs per year...does that mean 1,90,000 in total... or 1,90,000 primary applicants... I might sound stupid but I am confused on this one...


In my opinion It includes the spouse also
That's why you should divide the figure by 1.7 to get approximate grants

Cheers


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Whats the process? Once my case is assigned to a CO will I get an email regarding this?


No necessary.. some cases got assessment commencement mail, others not.. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi Karan I have a query...its said that for last few years, Australia gives 1,90,000 PRs per year...does that mean 1,90,000 in total... or 1,90,000 primary applicants... I might sound stupid but I am confused on this one...


Total including all type of visas

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## 20april

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> karanbansal91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is randomly picked. Ur case may be allotted CO from any of two offices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a week and my application is still showing as lodged. Any idea why it is like that or do I need to take any action?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Mate what date did you apply for SA nomination?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

20april said:


> Mate what date did you apply for SA nomination?




1 Sep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

Medicals would be uploaded by the hospital, you dont have to upload anything yourself on this..


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Medicals would be uploaded by the hospital, you dont have to upload anything yourself on this..


Yes... Hospitals upload directly and even they don't show u reports. Reports are kept confidential. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## bharatk2006

Adding on to what Karan said, though you wont see your medical reports but if you go to your immi account you will see the status of your medicals and if everything is fine it says that no further action is required and its now upto the case officer...


----------



## 20april

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> 1 Sep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks mate.
I applied on 4th sep. update me once you receive reply from SA.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

20april said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> I applied on 4th sep. update me once you receive reply from SA.




Yes sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

I have been assigned the CO on 31st August, but I missed the email...just checked.. they have asked for hell lot of more information...


----------



## Himadri

bharatk2006 said:


> I have been assigned the CO on 31st August, but I missed the email...just checked.. they have asked for hell lot of more information...




Can you please share the information asked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

Himadri, it seems to be a general email coz they have asked for every damn thing...Let me have a word with my consultant and understand this, then I will share the information with you, I do not want to confuse you guys...I will shortly share the required information...The best part I see is that the CO contact was made within 10 days...


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Himadri, it seems to be a general email coz they have asked for every damn thing...Let me have a word with my consultant and understand this, then I will share the information with you, I do not want to confuse you guys...I will shortly share the required information...The best part I see is that the CO contact was made within 10 days...


If possible share the contents of email.


----------



## bharatk2006

"Dear Bharat 

Please see the attached information.

Yours sincerely

Hong

Position Number: *******

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

This email and attachment(s) was sent to ****.****@gmail.com.

Subclass:489; Stream:First Provisional; Citizenship:INDIA; Country of residence:INDIA"

That's the content of the email and then there is an attachment asking for the documents for me and family, individually... There are two attachments, one is standard which lists the documents that everybody has to submit and is named "IMMI Request Checklist and Details" and the other one is named "IMMI S56 Request for More Information"


----------



## hdp9star

Hello guys, 
Today I have received state nomination and invite to lodge the visa under 489 category. 

I am preparing the documents for the uploads.
Thanks guys for the help and will post in case of any updates.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

hdp9star said:


> Hello guys,
> Today I have received state nomination and invite to lodge the visa under 489 category.
> 
> I am preparing the documents for the uploads.
> Thanks guys for the help and will post in case of any updates.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




When did you apply? And points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91

Hello Friends,

I have applied for SA nomination 489 yesterday. The thing is that I got my employment assessment done last year. It is still valid though. The experience mentioned in employment letter was of 1.5 years. But after that also I continued to work with the same firm.

While applying to SA, I submitted Experience letter of current date, Salary certificates of last 3 years, pay slips and bank statements.

Are these documents enough? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for SA nomination 489 yesterday. The thing is that I got my employment assessment done last year. It is still valid though. The experience mentioned in employment letter was of 1.5 years. But after that also I continued to work with the same firm.
> 
> While applying to SA, I submitted Experience letter of current date, Salary certificates of last 3 years, pay slips and bank statements.
> 
> Are these documents enough?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


For work experience its enough, but there are other mandatory documents required by sa migration like qualification transcripts, passport etc.. Hope u uploaded these also.. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## nyk.smit91

karanbansal91 said:


> For work experience its enough, but there are other mandatory documents required by sa migration like qualification transcripts, passport etc.. Hope u uploaded these also..
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


Yes I uploaded all the other docs too. Just concerned about employment docs. I have ITR but agent told me it's not mandatory and we have submitted enough employment docs. 

I hope everything will be fine. 

What is the current timeline? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

nyk.smit91 said:


> Yes I uploaded all the other docs too. Just concerned about employment docs. I have ITR but agent told me it's not mandatory and we have submitted enough employment docs.
> 
> I hope everything will be fine.
> 
> What is the current timeline?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Yup... ITR are not mandatory... Experience letter and payslip are enough..
I lodged my visa dated 07.09.2017.. Now Waiting


----------



## nyk.smit91

karanbansal91 said:


> Yup... ITR are not mandatory... Experience letter and payslip are enough..
> I lodged my visa dated 07.09.2017.. Now Waiting


One more thing, I got my skills assessment letter last year. I did not update it but I submitted work experience letter and salary certificates for current experience. My question is do I need to update skills assessment or these docs will serve for the purpose? Anybody knows?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> When did you apply? And points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On 2nd September with 60+10 points, I just cross the age of 33 in April, so need to work hard for PTE  and cleared to claim 10 points,

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

Hello folks,

I am about to lodge my 489 Visa application for SA. Could any of you be kind enough to share which documents are a 'must submit'? Is there a checklist of any kind? 

I have included 6 latest payslips but read somewhere that I need to submit a payslip for every year of service (Don't know if I have the older ones :-|) hence the request for a list of documents you guys have front-loaded would be of great help.

Thanks!


----------



## masterblaster81

Dear Seniors, 

is *Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia* bank statement required at the time to lodge visa application of 489. 


Regards


----------



## karanbansal91

nyk.smit91 said:


> One more thing, I got my skills assessment letter last year. I did not update it but I submitted work experience letter and salary certificates for current experience. My question is do I need to update skills assessment or these docs will serve for the purpose? Anybody knows?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If u r continuing in same organisation and having same roles and responsibility then there is no need for re-assessment. But If u have changed organisation and also want to claim its points, then YES u need assessment of that experience also,


----------



## karanbansal91

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> is *Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia* bank statement required at the time to lodge visa application of 489.
> 
> 
> Regards


NO..


----------



## nyk.smit91

karanbansal91 said:


> If u r continuing in same organisation and having same roles and responsibility then there is no need for re-assessment. But If u have changed organisation and also want to claim its points, then YES u need assessment of that experience also,


I work with same organization with same designation. There was an increment in my salary and my employer added 1-2 tasks in my existing tasks. Nothing else.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

aafs88 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am about to lodge my 489 Visa application for SA. Could any of you be kind enough to share which documents are a 'must submit'? Is there a checklist of any kind?
> 
> I have included 6 latest payslips but read somewhere that I need to submit a payslip for every year of service (Don't know if I have the older ones :-|) hence the request for a list of documents you guys have front-loaded would be of great help.
> 
> Thanks!


Primary Applicant

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 
11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80
18 Form 1221
19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

Additional Applicant under 18
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate 
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size


----------



## masterblaster81

karanbansal91 said:


> NO..



Dear Karan, 

Thanks a lot for your reply. 

Regards


----------



## bharatk2006

wow, congrats buddy... get your medicals and pcc done now... congrats once again


----------



## karanbansal91

nyk.smit91 said:


> I work with same organization with same designation. There was an increment in my salary and my employer added 1-2 tasks in my existing tasks. Nothing else.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No need for re-assessment. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## bharatk2006

If you are not claiming extra points no re-assessment is required.


----------



## rumzu87

Dear

What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI date: 07/09/2017
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


My details:
EOI date: 11/09/2017
Visa - 190
Points: 65
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


----------



## nyk.smit91

bharatk2006 said:


> If you are not claiming extra points no re-assessment is required.


I am claiming extra points but my assessment is still valid and I can prove with additional docs for claimed points ( New PTE report and more Employment docs )

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

nyk.smit91 said:


> I am claiming extra points but my assessment is still valid and I can prove with additional docs for claimed points ( New PTE report and more Employment docs )
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Just put latest employment letter with RnR on letterhead, that would be fine.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam003

*SA sponsorship rejection*

Hello, I am new to this forum.
I have applied for SA sponsorship (489-family) on 01-sept-2017. They rejected my application today. Reason behind cancellation is "they require more evidence that i have applied with my real sister and they also need last one year electricity bill to justify their residence for last one year in Adelaide" as per my agent said to me.
Now do i need to apply again entire application or they may convince if i upload remaining documents.

Is there any one who faced same issue?


----------



## karanbansal91

Sam003 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum.
> I have applied for SA sponsorship (489-family) on 01-sept-2017. They rejected my application today. Reason behind cancellation is "they require more evidence that i have applied with my real sister and they also need last one year electricity bill to justify their residence for last one year in Adelaide" as per my agent said to me.
> Now do i need to apply again entire application or they may convince if i upload remaining documents.
> 
> Is there any one who faced same issue?


Exactly same happened with me during my application. 
Now you have to submit new application along with all documents.
Upload documents either on your sister name or combined with spouse. Documents on other name like your brother in law(if your sister is married), will not be accepted and your application will be rejected. Upload your sister bank statement with complete transaction if you r having trouble in finding bills on your sister name.


----------



## Sam003

karanbansal91 said:


> Exactly same happened with me during my application.
> Now you have to submit new application along with all documents.
> Upload documents either on your sister name or combined with spouse. Documents on other name like your brother in law(if your sister is married), will not be accepted and your application will be rejected. Upload your sister bank statement with complete transaction if you r having trouble in finding bills on your sister name.


Thank you so much Karan for your suggestion. I have uploaded all documents of my sister with her spouse name. Moreover my name and my brother in law name is same so they might get confused with documents.

Now another fees i have to pay for that.


----------



## karanbansal91

Sam003 said:


> Thank you so much Karan for your suggestion. I have uploaded all documents of my sister with her spouse name. Moreover my name and my brother in law name is same so they might get confused with documents.
> 
> Now another fees i have to pay for that.


If you have already provided documents, then ask for refection letter with your agent. They(CO) provides a brief description in letter that "why your application is rejected"? If it is misunderstood information then you can counter that and mail them directly regarding clarification of same. Usually in most of cases, deficiency is from applicant side as in my case I have provided documents on my brother in law. This was clearly stated in rejection letter that my application was rejected due to that and CO suggested me to provide bank statements on my sister name along with spouse in case of combined account. 
In my case its agent fault as he told me that bank statement not required even i had offered him to attach. So, may be ur agent left something as it got rejected.
U can also mail directly to SA migration to know the reason of rejection in case ur agent refuses to provide.


----------



## Sam003

karanbansal91 said:


> If you have already provided documents, then ask for refection letter with your agent. They(CO) provides a brief description in letter that "why your application is rejected"? If it is misunderstood information then you can counter that and mail them directly regarding clarification of same. Usually in most of cases, deficiency is from applicant side as in my case I have provided documents on my brother in law. This was clearly stated in rejection letter that my application was rejected due to that and CO suggested me to provide bank statements on my sister name along with spouse in case of combined account.
> In my case its agent fault as he told me that bank statement not required even i had offered him to attach. So, may be ur agent left something as it got rejected.
> U can also mail directly to SA migration to know the reason of rejection in case ur agent refuses to provide.


I talk with my agent he said that, they do not find any documents of my sister with my father. I gave him family tree diagram but without any document of my sister with my father as he did not ask for the same. 
He also said that he will try to convince CO and he asked me to provide birth certificate of mine and my sister along with electricity bill of last one year by tomorrow. lets see what happens.

So, overall this mistake is from my agent that he did not ask me such required documents while appling in SA. If i have need to resubmit file, agents has to pay.


----------



## karanbansal91

Sam003 said:


> I talk with my agent he said that, they do not find any documents of my sister with my father. I gave him family tree diagram but without any document of my sister with my father as he did not ask for the same.
> He also said that he will try to convince CO and he asked me to provide birth certificate of mine and my sister along with electricity bill of last one year by tomorrow. lets see what happens.
> 
> So, overall this mistake is from my agent that he did not ask me such required documents while appling in SA. If i have need to resubmit file, agents has to pay.


Sponsor and ur birth certificate is mandatory. Ur agent missed this.


----------



## nyk.smit91

karanbansal91 said:


> Primary Applicant
> 
> 1. Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
> 3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
> 4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
> 5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case
> 11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
> 12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
> 13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
> 14 Photo - passport size
> 15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
> 16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 17 Form 80
> 18 Form 1221
> 19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> Additional Applicant over 18
> 
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 Birth Certificate
> 4 Education documents
> 5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
> 7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 8 Form 80
> 9 Form 1221
> 10 Photo - passport size
> 11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> Additional Applicant under 18
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 Birth Certificate
> 3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 4 Photo - passport size


Hello,

What if the organization where I work is a small in nature. It's a sole proprietory firm. And my proprietor ( Owner ) signed the RNR letter in official company letterhead. We don't have any specific HR. Would it be ok?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What if the organization where I work is a small in nature. It's a sole proprietory firm. And my proprietor ( Owner ) signed the RNR letter in official company letterhead. We don't have any specific HR. Would it be ok?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Its same with me. If u have enough documents for employment like payslips, bank statement, tax documents and pf record, RNR from contractor wouldn't create any issue.


----------



## aafs88

karanbansal91 said:


> Primary Applicant
> 
> 1. Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
> 3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
> 4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
> 5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case
> 11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
> 12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
> 13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
> 14 Photo - passport size
> 15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
> 16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 17 Form 80
> 18 Form 1221
> 19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> Additional Applicant over 18
> 
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 Birth Certificate
> 4 Education documents
> 5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
> 7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 8 Form 80
> 9 Form 1221
> 10 Photo - passport size
> 11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> Additional Applicant under 18
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 Birth Certificate
> 3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 4 Photo - passport size


A BIG GIANT thanks to you!!

Was looking exactly for this information.

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------



## nyk.smit91

karanbansal91 said:


> Its same with me. If u have enough documents for employment like payslips, bank statement, tax documents and pf record, RNR from contractor wouldn't create any issue.


I have following docs:

Experience letter
Salary certificates
Cash salary payment vouchers
Bank statements
ITR of last 3 years.

I don't have PF.. are these docs enough?

Did they verify ur Employment? If yes what was the mode? Telephonic or physical verification?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

nyk.smit91 said:


> I have following docs:
> 
> Experience letter
> Salary certificates
> Cash salary payment vouchers
> Bank statements
> ITR of last 3 years.
> 
> I don't have PF.. are these docs enough?
> 
> Did they verify ur Employment? If yes what was the mode? Telephonic or physical verification?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Provide all the documents you have. It will not harm but help. In case you experience letter and reference letter is on company letterhead then it will be good.


----------



## nyk.smit91

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Provide all the documents you have. It will not harm but help. In case you experience letter and reference letter is on company letterhead then it will be good.


Yes they are on company letterhead signed by the owner himself. It's a small proprietory firm and the proprietor signed the docs.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

nyk.smit91 said:


> I have following docs:
> 
> Experience letter
> Salary certificates
> Cash salary payment vouchers
> Bank statements
> ITR of last 3 years.
> 
> I don't have PF.. are these docs enough?
> 
> Did they verify ur Employment? If yes what was the mode? Telephonic or physical verification?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


You have enough documents to prove your case. 
Till now no verification done. Generally verification is done by telecom or email to HR/company representative.


----------



## Sam003

karanbansal91 said:


> If you have already provided documents, then ask for refection letter with your agent. They(CO) provides a brief description in letter that "why your application is rejected"? If it is misunderstood information then you can counter that and mail them directly regarding clarification of same. Usually in most of cases, deficiency is from applicant side as in my case I have provided documents on my brother in law. This was clearly stated in rejection letter that my application was rejected due to that and CO suggested me to provide bank statements on my sister name along with spouse in case of combined account.
> In my case its agent fault as he told me that bank statement not required even i had offered him to attach. So, may be ur agent left something as it got rejected.
> U can also mail directly to SA migration to know the reason of rejection in case ur agent refuses to provide.


Hello Karan, Do you know how to mail SA migration? means which detail should i provide them so they send me reflation letter?
because my agent do not give me clear answer.


----------



## karanbansal91

Sam003 said:


> Hello Karan, Do you know how to mail SA migration? means which detail should i provide them so they send me reflation letter?
> because my agent do not give me clear answer.


Mail Id : [email protected]
Write ur application no. along with issue in subject. 
In mail body write in detail why r u writing and what do u need. Thats it. If u r agent is not giving satisfactory answer change ur agent from now onward because u r paying for it and not availing free services from him/her.


----------



## karanbansal91

Sam003 said:


> Hello Karan, Do you know how to mail SA migration? means which detail should i provide them so they send me reflation letter?
> because my agent do not give me clear answer.



Get ur application for SA application, will find on SA payment receipt. 
In subject write application along with issue
In mail body, wrie in detail that why you r writing them and what information u need from them. 
I will also suggest u to change ur agent, as even after paying huge money, this pain does not worth it.


----------



## Sam003

karanbansal91 said:


> Get ur application for SA application, will find on SA payment receipt.
> In subject write application along with issue
> In mail body, wrie in detail that why you r writing them and what information u need from them.
> I will also suggest u to change ur agent, as even after paying huge money, this pain does not worth it.


Thank you Karan. I will try it.
Now I can not change my agent, because these agents ask all most all money before submitting any EOI.
I have paid 80% of payment.


----------



## hdp9star

Sam003 said:


> Thank you Karan. I will try it.
> Now I can not change my agent, because these agents ask all most all money before submitting any EOI.
> I have paid 80% of payment.


I suppose they are not the MARA agent.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Sam003 said:


> Thank you Karan. I will try it.
> 
> Now I can not change my agent, because these agents ask all most all money before submitting any EOI.
> 
> I have paid 80% of payment.




This is strange and surprising as most of the MARA agents and well known agencies place this as step bound payment fee module. 

You should check with them for returns!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam003

hdp9star said:


> I suppose they are not the MARA agent.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My agent is MARA agent. Is there any regulations for fee payment method for MARA agents?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam003

Himadri said:


> This is strange and surprising as most of the MARA agents and well known agencies place this as step bound payment fee module.
> 
> You should check with them for returns!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My MARA agent not have any return policy even if we failed to get Visa.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## spark53

Hi Guys, 
Any idea if offshore applicant ICT Business Analyst (261111) occupation holder can apply to SA with 60 points (excluding SS), 10+ years ACS calculated experience for 190 and/or 489 without job offer and whats the chance of getting an invite soon? Total points will be 65 for 190 and 70 for 489. English 7.

Appreciate your reply.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

spark53 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any idea if offshore applicant ICT Business Analyst (261111) occupation holder can apply to SA with 60 points (excluding SS), 10+ years ACS calculated experience for 190 and/or 489 without job offer and whats the chance of getting an invite soon? Total points will be 65 for 190 and 70 for 489. English 7.
> 
> Appreciate your reply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Apply without any delay. Quota for ICT occupations in SAO filling fast. U will receive invitation from SA with in 20 days, if u will apply with proper documentation.


----------



## Sam003

hi guys, I have got Reply from South australian migration team.

"Your migration agent called last week to discuss the refusal reason for your application. I had advised him that a family tree that is notarised is not deemed to be an “official family relationship” document from the Indian Government department who issues these documents. For proof of relationship, it is advised that you provide birth certificates or the Indian passports, with the pages that confirm details for both yourself and your relative and the pages that confirm that you have the same parents. You also did not provide evidence of 12 months residence in South Australia of your relative. Immigration SA require 12 months of evidence, i.e. your application was submitted on 01/09/2017, we would then need to see 4 rates notices or 4 electricity or gas bills for the period from August 2016 – August 2017.

There is no revisit on your refused application, however if you wish to submit a new application you may do so ensuring you upload all mandatory documentation at time of submission."

What do you thinks is it my agent mistake? 
I quarreled with my agent today morning. i asked him to pay for resubmission of my application.


----------



## fabbas84

Guys,

When can we expect the visa grants for those whose visa lodgment is after June 2017?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

fabbas84 said:


> Guys,
> 
> When can we expect the visa grants for those whose visa lodgment is after June 2017?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many applicants got their visa grant who lodged in July or August.
I know more than 5 cases who got visa grants after launching application in August. 
Grants are totally unpredictable. Some are getting them real quick while others are waiting since ages. But as per recent trends, their is a surge in grants and we can now easily expect early results.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

karanbansal91 said:


> Many applicants got their visa grant who lodged in July or August.
> 
> I know more than 5 cases who got visa grants after launching application in August.
> 
> Grants are totally unpredictable. Some are getting them real quick while others are waiting since ages. But as per recent trends, their is a surge in grants and we can now easily expect early results.




Hi Karan, this is my third week of submitting the application. Still no response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Hi Karan, this is my third week of submitting the application. Still no response.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their time frame for application finalisation is 21 days. Applications are processed first come first out basis. Wait for 21 days and then mail them @ [email protected].
Hope u will receive your desired result before 21 days.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

karanbansal91 said:


> Their time frame for application finalisation is 21 days. Applications are processed first come first out basis. Wait for 21 days and then mail them @ [email protected].
> 
> Hope u will receive your desired result before 21 days.




Thanks. Should get it this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Sam003 said:


> hi guys, I have got Reply from South australian migration team.
> 
> "Your migration agent called last week to discuss the refusal reason for your application. I had advised him that a family tree that is notarised is not deemed to be an “official family relationship” document from the Indian Government department who issues these documents. For proof of relationship, it is advised that you provide birth certificates or the Indian passports, with the pages that confirm details for both yourself and your relative and the pages that confirm that you have the same parents. You also did not provide evidence of 12 months residence in South Australia of your relative. Immigration SA require 12 months of evidence, i.e. your application was submitted on 01/09/2017, we would then need to see 4 rates notices or 4 electricity or gas bills for the period from August 2016 – August 2017.
> 
> There is no revisit on your refused application, however if you wish to submit a new application you may do so ensuring you upload all mandatory documentation at time of submission."
> 
> What do you thinks is it my agent mistake?
> I quarreled with my agent today morning. i asked him to pay for resubmission of my application.


You already know that what are the reasons behind refusal. Now either your agent or you have to take ownership of the mistake. If 70% responsibility lies with agent, still rest 30% lies with us. You should have self verified what are requirements and what you are providing. Just consider agent ad third eye for checking of documents. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## Sam003

Yeah..this issue helps me to learns lot..
We all have to double check require documents before applying.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Dear All, I have received the approval on my 489 nomination. Now I will lodge my visa application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Dear All, I have received the approval on my 489 nomination. Now I will lodge my visa application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations  

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

karanbansal91 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


Thanks Buddy. Now preparing for the next process. PCC and Medicals.


----------



## Sam003

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Dear All, I have received the approval on my 489 nomination. Now I will lodge my visa application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations..all the best for next process.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditzu

Hi, do you know what's the current processing time for 489 SA state sponsorship for skilled migrants with high points?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyk.smit91

Ditzu said:


> Hi, do you know what's the current processing time for 489 SA state sponsorship for skilled migrants with high points?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Have u submitted application? Current processing time is 3 weeks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Sam003 said:


> Congratulations..all the best for next process.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditzu

nyk.smit91 said:


> Have u submitted application? Current processing time is 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I haven't submitted it yet. 

Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Ditzu said:


> Hi, do you know what's the current processing time for 489 SA state sponsorship for skilled migrants with high points?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




You can check the timelines on SA website itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharatk2006

Has anybody got Visa grant under 489 till now?


----------



## karanbansal91

bharatk2006 said:


> Has anybody got Visa grant under 489 till now?


Many applicants got their grants....


----------



## Bdavra

karanbansal91 said:


> Many applicants got their grants....


Hi Karan,
How long it is taking this days to get visa , Lodge to visa grant timelines ?

Kr,


----------



## sharma1981

Bdavra said:


> Hi Karan,
> How long it is taking this days to get visa , Lodge to visa grant timelines ?
> 
> Kr,


10 days - 12 months


----------



## hdp9star

sharma1981 said:


> 10 days - 12 months




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hutoof

Hi all,

I am General Accountant with 70 points at the moment. However, I am residing in Victoria. Can I apply for 489 in SA if I am not in SA. 

As I read, it is a NO but I want to find a chance? Does that mean I need to move and live in SA in order to apply for high point? Thanks for your input


----------



## karanbansal91

hutoof said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am General Accountant with 70 points at the moment. However, I am residing in Victoria. Can I apply for 489 in SA if I am not in SA.
> 
> As I read, it is a NO but I want to find a chance? Does that mean I need to move and live in SA in order to apply for high point? Thanks for your input


At the time of nomination application, u dnt need to reside in SA. But after getting visa grant, u have to get move to SA to fulfill 489 visa conditions.


----------



## carlo77

Hello Guys.. I'm currently entering the details for my 489 SA Application. I'm just wondering if the question "Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination" is already the Commitment Letter? My problem is I prepared around 800 words but the text box is limited around 80 words only. Thanks.


----------



## karanbansal91

carlo77 said:


> Hello Guys.. I'm currently entering the details for my 489 SA Application. I'm just wondering if the question "Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination" is already the Commitment Letter? My problem is I prepared around 800 words but the text box is limited around 80 words only. Thanks.


Brief 800 words into 70. Its simple just add key factors like your job, weather lifestyle etc

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## carlo77

Thanks karanbansal91! is this already the commitment letter?


----------



## karanbansal91

carlo77 said:


> Thanks karanbansal91! is this already the commitment letter?


Yes. I would recommend to upload ur detailed commitment letter also. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## carlo77

Ah ok, so you mean there is still a section where I will upload the detailed commitment letter? Thanks karanbansal91! really appreciate your replies


----------



## carlo77

Hi guys.. I need help..

From the SA website application:

"Points test - additional information" 
*"Upload Graduation certificate to support qualification points."*
You should only upload documents here if you are claiming qualification points in your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect.


Is it only for Australian education? 

Thanks


----------



## karanbansal91

carlo77 said:


> Hi guys.. I need help..
> 
> From the SA website application:
> 
> "Points test - additional information"
> *"Upload Graduation certificate to support qualification points."*
> You should only upload documents here if you are claiming qualification points in your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect.
> 
> 
> Is it only for Australian education?
> 
> Thanks


No this is for all qualifications attained within or outside Australia. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## winnie1991

hey guys, I would greatly appreciate if you can help to give some advice in my case. I was invited for visa 489 3 days ago and am in the process of gathering documents to apply. I just realized my deadly mistake in my EOI. In English requirement, I mistakenly filled my PTE speaking score (84) in written score (89) and the other way... everything else is correct except this very sincere but stupid mistake.. it will be such a pain if I have to re-do all the process!! anyone here can help to advise what I should do now..


----------



## karanbansal91

winnie1991 said:


> hey guys, I would greatly appreciate if you can help to give some advice in my case. I was invited for visa 489 3 days ago and am in the process of gathering documents to apply. I just realized my deadly mistake in my EOI. In English requirement, I mistakenly filled my PTE speaking score (84) in written score (89) and the other way... everything else is correct except this very sincere but stupid mistake.. it will be such a pain if I have to re-do all the process!! anyone here can help to advise what I should do now..


This is not a big mistake and will update your eoi points but still I would recommend you to avoid filling visa in this invitation as this may lead to refusal. Its matter of another few days, better do it again. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## winnie1991

karanbansal91 said:


> This is not a big mistake and will update your eoi points but still I would recommend you to avoid filling visa in this invitation as this may lead to refusal. Its matter of another few days, better do it again.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


Thanks so much for your quick response. I already wrote to the SA and awaiting their response. And yes the best way is I have to re-apply, but I am just worried if it's getting more and more competitive and I lost this opportunity.. anw, thanks for your help! I appreciate!


----------



## winnie1991

karanbansal91 said:


> This is not a big mistake and will update your eoi points but still I would recommend you to avoid filling visa in this invitation as this may lead to refusal. Its matter of another few days, better do it again.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


also so now I have to create another EOI and resubmit to SA again? thanks!


----------



## karanbansal91

winnie1991 said:


> also so now I have to create another EOI and resubmit to SA again? thanks!


Exactly...


----------



## abilash_ss

Hi Guys,

We are planning to apply for 190 subclass 261314(Software Tester). We are having (70+5) points including the SS. So what are the possibilities of getting the PR via State Sponsorship?


----------



## karanbansal91

abilash_ss said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We are planning to apply for 190 subclass 261314(Software Tester). We are having (70+5) points including the SS. So what are the possibilities of getting the PR via State Sponsorship?



Quite good..:rockon:


----------



## winnie1991

karanbansal91 said:


> Exactly...


Hi karanbansal91,
I just checked the SA nomination website and saw that they required taxation accountant (my occupation) to have 85 points in high point category (I only have 80 points) so I think I should go ahead with my application for this invitation.. You have suggestion what I should do next in this case. Clearly it is a genuine mistake and it does not change any EOI points I claimed.. 
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## nyk.smit91

winnie1991 said:


> Hi karanbansal91,
> I just checked the SA nomination website and saw that they required taxation accountant (my occupation) to have 85 points in high point category (I only have 80 points) so I think I should go ahead with my application for this invitation.. You have suggestion what I should do next in this case. Clearly it is a genuine mistake and it does not change any EOI points I claimed..
> Thanks a lot!!


Hi,

This is a mistake and if you will go ahead, ur visa will be refused 99%. You can contact SA immigration and ask them to consider ur application again and tell them these facts. I am sure they will understand.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## winnie1991

nyk.smit91 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a mistake and if you will go ahead, ur visa will be refused 99%. You can contact SA immigration and ask them to consider ur application again and tell them these facts. I am sure they will understand.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Hi,
thanks for your reply! I actually wrote to them explaining my case and wait for their response. I honestly don't think it's a big issue because this is just a genuine mistake and changing this does not cause anything changed!


----------



## nyk.smit91

Yes. You are right. This is not a big issue. But I heard that even a small error will cause a visa refusal. Why to take a chance? We don't know how CO will consider this mistake.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi, Will like to check that as the visa conditions are getting severe and tough day by day with unpredictablity, is there any possibility also that this extended pathway of visa 489 is blocked in near future (2 years)with 887 visa to seek permanent residency visa or 887 is scrapped . Thanks.


----------



## Pandya Parth

Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide) 

IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5

Skill Assessment Submitted: 19th May, 2017 
Skill Assessment Positive: 31st May, 2017 

S.S. & Eoi lodged: 4th July, 2017 
Invitation: 12th July, 2017

Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug, 2017
Medical Requested: 22nd Aug, 2017
Medical Done:26th Aug, 2017
Grant: 31st Aug, 2017
IED: 11th Aug, 2018
lane: 15th Jan, 2018


----------



## Madhukaushik

It looks the entire process was fast, was there any verification done or all documents were submitted at one go.can you share inputs for fast processing.


----------



## Pandya Parth

Madhukaushik said:


> It looks the entire process was fast, was there any verification done or all documents were submitted at one go.can you share inputs for fast processing.


They Verified with the employer during skill assessment...Seems like it was a direct grant later on..!!!!! and yes process was super quick.. even it was kinda surprise for us as well...!!! Whenever we initiated any stage, we submitted all the required documents at one go..!!!


----------



## Pandya Parth

Please feel free to reach me in case you have further questions for me..!!


----------



## Pandya Parth

Pandya Parth said:


> They Verified with the employer during skill assessment...Seems like it was a direct grant later on..!!!!! and yes process was super quick.. even it was kinda surprise for us as well...!!! Whenever we initiated any stage, we submitted all the required documents at one go..!!!


Please feel free to reach me in case you need any information from my end..!!


----------



## karanbansal91

winnie1991 said:


> Hi karanbansal91,
> I just checked the SA nomination website and saw that they required taxation accountant (my occupation) to have 85 points in high point category (I only have 80 points) so I think I should go ahead with my application for this invitation.. You have suggestion what I should do next in this case. Clearly it is a genuine mistake and it does not change any EOI points I claimed..
> Thanks a lot!!


It will surely affect visa result. Avoid filling visa on that invitation and file a fresh invitation application with state with new updated eoi. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## Madhukaushik

Can someone please reply and share your expertise on below.



Madhukaushik said:


> Hi, Will like to check that as the visa conditions are getting severe and tough day by day with unpredictablity, is there any possibility also that this extended pathway of visa 489 is blocked in near future (2 years)with 887 visa to seek permanent residency visa or 887 is scrapped . Thanks.


----------



## winnie1991

karanbansal91 said:


> It will surely affect visa result. Avoid filling visa on that invitation and file a fresh invitation application with state with new updated eoi.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending


Hi karanbansal91,
Thanks for your response. I had a consultation with my immigration lawyer and he said it's not a big issue just correct it in the application and I will be fine, and some people having the same situation with me got through the process as long as we notify the CO about this error. So thanks for your concern


----------



## bharatk2006

Hi Parth, first of all congratulations for your visa grant. We all are in same boat and understand what a big day it is for you

My question for you is that approximately how much time did it take for you to get visa grant after filing in the visa.


----------



## bharatk2006

Hi All, can anybody please answer to Madhu's query, coz I share her views too... thanks..


----------



## Pandya Parth

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi Parth, first of all congratulations for your visa grant. We all are in same boat and understand what a big day it is for you
> 
> My question for you is that approximately how much time did it take for you to get visa grant after filing in the visa.



Thank u sir...
File was lodged on 22nd Aug and received the grant notification on 31st Aug


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Pandya Parth said:


> Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
> 
> Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide)
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
> 
> 
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 19th May, 2017
> 
> Skill Assessment Positive: 31st May, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> S.S. & Eoi lodged: 4th July, 2017
> 
> Invitation: 12th July, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug, 2017
> 
> Medical Requested: 22nd Aug, 2017
> 
> Medical Done:26th Aug, 2017
> 
> Grant: 31st Aug, 2017
> 
> IED: 11th Aug, 2018
> 
> lane: 15th Jan, 2018




All the best with a new life mate!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1john1

Do we need to submit payslips to South Australia for SA 489 (SS), or just skill assessment result, and experience letter? I won't be claiming points.


----------



## 1john1

Pandya Parth said:


> Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
> Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide)
> 
> IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 19th May, 2017
> Skill Assessment Positive: 31st May, 2017
> 
> S.S. & Eoi lodged: 4th July, 2017
> Invitation: 12th July, 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug, 2017
> Medical Requested: 22nd Aug, 2017
> Medical Done:26th Aug, 2017
> Grant: 31st Aug, 2017
> IED: 11th Aug, 2018
> lane: 15th Jan, 2018


Congrats, mate. That's real quick. Are you Offshore or Onshore?


----------



## Pandya Parth

1john1 said:


> Do we need to submit payslips to South Australia for SA 489 (SS), or just skill assessment result, and experience letter? I won't be claiming points.


We submitted Salary slip as well..!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandya Parth

andreyx108b said:


> All the best with a new life mate!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

1john1 said:


> Do we need to submit payslips to South Australia for SA 489 (SS), or just skill assessment result, and experience letter? I won't be claiming points.


Submit as many documents u have to avoid any type of negative outcome. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## Pandya Parth

1john1 said:


> Congrats, mate. That's real quick. Are you Offshore or Onshore?


I am in India...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1john1

Pandya Parth said:


> I am in India...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Did you claim points for experience?


----------



## Pandya Parth

1john1 said:


> Did you claim points for experience?


Not really..!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterblaster81

Dear All, 

Today I have submitted my Visa Application 489 with Medical+PCC and uploaded all relavent documents. 

Strange thing is I didn't see any option to add form 1221, however I see following option under my spouse and children
"Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form"


Now waiting and hoping for a positive reply. 

Invitation to Apply : 1st Sept 2017
3rd October : Visa Applied with medical, PCC and other Documents. 

Kind Regards


----------



## Pandya Parth

1john1 said:


> Did you claim points for experience?


Not really...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandya Parth

masterblaster81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I have submitted my Visa Application 489 with Medical+PCC and uploaded all relavent documents.
> 
> Strange thing is I didn't see any option to add form 1221, however I see following option under my spouse and children
> "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form"
> 
> 
> Now waiting and hoping for a positive reply.
> 
> Invitation to Apply : 1st Sept 2017
> 3rd October : Visa Applied with medical, PCC and other Documents.
> 
> Kind Regards


All the best buddy....!!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Araoof

*Need Help*

Hello everyone,

MY anzsco code is 233111 (Electrical Engineer)
English 20 points PTE (L=90,S=90,R=82,W=85)
AGE 22 
Experience=0

total points 60 (SC 189)

1) For which states can I apply for 190?..I don't have experience.
2) Can I expect a invite for SA..?

I have no means to improve my points rather than wait till I turn 25...so please help...
Thanks


----------



## karanbansal91

Araoof said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> MY anzsco code is 233111 (Electrical Engineer)
> English 20 points PTE (L=90,S=90,R=82,W=85)
> AGE 22
> Experience=0
> 
> total points 60 (SC 189)
> 
> 1) For which states can I apply for 190?..I don't have experience.
> 2) Can I expect a invite for SA..?
> 
> I have no means to improve my points rather than wait till I turn 25...so please help...
> Thanks


You can search your query on https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/ . Moreover, there are many options for 190/489 in your occupation. Explore and do some research. No need to wait for increasing points.
Moreover you have provided wrong anzsco code, it is 233311, search accordingly.


----------



## olmaza

Hi everyone, 
I am just starting my journey and preparing my documents for Vetassess. I am hoping to eventually apply for Sout Australia Sponsorhip.

Would be most grateful if someone could please help me out with the following doubts.

1) For Qualification Evidence, does one have to provide anything other than the degree certificate and mark sheets? for eg. a description of the subjects studied?

2) Regarding employment I have been working 20 hours a week with a company for the last 3.5 years. According to Vetassess it says they only need a minimum of 20 hrs a week. ( am I right?) My problem is that I work from home. Will that be an issue?

3) In addition to the statement of Service do I require any other reference letters from my Office seniors?

4) I have worked three different stints for over 10 years with the same employer since 2003. And I would like to claim 8-10 years of experience. Do I need to provide evidence of my employment prior to that? And do I need to include it on my resume?

Looking forward to your replies. 
Thanks


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi , have applied on 27th Sep under occupation code-149311 ( Special condition high points) in SA for 489 visa. My points are 80 total. Still awaiting for the invite. SA verified my pte score on 4th Oct as I got mail of Confirmation of Score Report Order auto generated. Can someone advise or guide when I can expect the invite . My occupation is in supplementary list -Special condition high points, i am tensed as people get invite in week or 10 days within.


----------



## karanbansal91

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi , have applied on 27th Sep under occupation code-149311 ( Special condition high points) in SA for 489 visa. My points are 80 total. Still awaiting for the invite. SA verified my pte score on 4th Oct as I got mail of Confirmation of Score Report Order auto generated. Can someone advise or guide when I can expect the invite . My occupation is in supplementary list -Special condition high points, i am tensed as people get invite in week or 10 days within.


SA timeline is 21 days.. Wait till that and have patience. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## tejas_dave30

Hi Experts,

As per current situation, how many days it will take to get a final grant after CO is assigned ?


----------



## karanbansal91

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> As per current situation, how many days it will take to get a final grant after CO is assigned ?


Mostly within 2-5 months 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## Sam003

Congratulations Karan for your Visa grant. Can you explain what IED stand for?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Sam003 said:


> Congratulations Karan for your Visa grant. Can you explain what IED stand for?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Initial entry date given in grant letter. One must enter before that to get his visa validated by Immigration Australia  

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## mandy2137

karanbansal91 said:


> Initial entry date given in grant letter. One must enter before that to get his visa validated by Immigration Australia
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
> Ied : 1 sep 2018


Congratulations bro..

What are the chances with state 489 of visa grant? I see you get your grant just in a month.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam003

I have got invite for 489 SA. Now filing Visa application. Do separate form 80 require for dependent applicant?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Sam003 said:


> I have got invite for 489 SA. Now filing Visa application. Do separate form 80 require for dependent applicant?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Pls find below list of documents which u shld front load to target a direct grant :-
Primary Applicant
Note : Must prefer colored scanned copies other than notarized scanned copies 
1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case*
6. Appreciation certificates : Attach appreciation certificates like employee of month, blood donation in organization, best performer etc. 
7. Joining letter : Joining letter for available employers
8. Increment or promotion letters from Employers
9. Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, all months(preferred) or one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
10. Bank statements- Download digital copies and highlight salary credits using adobe Reader latest version 
11. Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
12. Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size(not mandatory) 
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80(Mandatory) 
18 Form 1221
19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
Additional Applicant under 18
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate*
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size

Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience*- In principle*it is not required*to provide any document for which we haven't claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## Sam003

karanbansal91 said:


> Pls find below list of documents which u shld front load to target a direct grant :-
> Primary Applicant
> Note : Must prefer colored scanned copies other than notarized scanned copies
> 1. Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
> 3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
> 4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
> 5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case*
> 6. Appreciation certificates : Attach appreciation certificates like employee of month, blood donation in organization, best performer etc.
> 7. Joining letter : Joining letter for available employers
> 8. Increment or promotion letters from Employers
> 9. Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, all months(preferred) or one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
> 10. Bank statements- Download digital copies and highlight salary credits using adobe Reader latest version
> 11. Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
> 12. Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
> 14 Photo - passport size(not mandatory)
> 15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
> 16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 17 Form 80(Mandatory)
> 18 Form 1221
> 19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> Additional Applicant over 18
> 
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 Birth Certificate
> 4 Education documents
> 5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
> 7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 8 Form 80
> 9 Form 1221
> 10 Photo - passport size
> 11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> Additional Applicant under 18
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 Birth Certificate*
> 3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 4 Photo - passport size
> 
> Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience*- In principle*it is not required*to provide any document for which we haven't claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
> Ied : 1 sep 2018


Thank you very much..great help.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## tejas_dave30

karanbansal91 said:


> Mostly within 2-5 months
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
> Ied : 1 sep 2018


Thank you Karan for your quick response. I have got an email of CO assignment in the month of Aug-2017. Let see.


----------



## venuri

Hi All,

i applied , CNCC Hong Kong on 7th sep.HK Police told me that the CNCC results were sent to DIBP on 25 of sep. please let me know how much longer to wait to press IP?
Is there any way to know, the certificate has been delivered?
and how long will it take to get visa grant in 489 south australia?


----------



## karanbansal91

venuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i applied , CNCC Hong Kong on 7th sep.HK Police told me that the CNCC results were sent to DIBP on 25 of sep. please let me know how much longer to wait to press IP?
> Is there any way to know, the certificate has been delivered?
> and how long will it take to get visa grant in 489 south australia?


I dnt know much abt hong kong pcc but still they have provided you some documentation, hence attach any receipt or application no. Provided by them along with email or online status sent by hpcc which states "documents sent to dibp". 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## carlo77

Hi Guys,

I got my SA 489 ITA, I already created an immiaccount and click apply visa, my situation is I'm from the Philippines and currently working in Singapore for 7 years. Just want to verify if my answers below are correct (btw, this is not the form 80).

1. National identity documents
ANSWER: birth certificate details

2. Contact Details

* Country of Residence 
ANSWER: Singapore

* Residential Address
ANSWER: Singapore Address

3. Previous Country of Residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
ANSWER: YES - Philippines address

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Bullet2424

carlo77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my SA 489 ITA, I already created an immiaccount and click apply visa, my situation is I'm from the Philippines and currently working in Singapore for 7 years. Just want to verify if my answers below are correct (btw, this is not the form 80).
> 
> 1. National identity documents
> ANSWER: birth certificate details
> 
> 2. Contact Details
> 
> * Country of Residence
> ANSWER: Singapore
> 
> * Residential Address
> ANSWER: Singapore Address
> 
> 3. Previous Country of Residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> ANSWER: YES - Philippines address
> 
> Thanks in Advance




Yes. You’re right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlo77

Bullet2424 said:


> Yes. You’re right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bullet2424 for the confirmation!


----------



## KTAuh2Au

Hello experts

Based on 55+5 points, I got SA SS under "Finance Manager" and applied for visa on 23 Sep 2017. I am not sure if scores/points at the time of visa are relevant! Do you suggest if I should give a try on PTE and try to increase 10 points?


----------



## winnie1991

Hi guys,
I am currently gathering documents for visa 489 SA nomination and have this question about police check that needs your help. I lived in Singapore from 13/09/2009 to 07/10/2010 which is 11 months 7 days in exact. I read from DIBP website that police clearance is only required when you lived in a country more than 12 months... As I need to organize everything upfront for my application, so just want to ask if I need to apply for Singapore PCC?? 11months 7 days is close enough so it's doubtful though... 
thanks and appreciate a lot!!


----------



## Shailz

KTAuh2Au said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Based on 55+5 points, I got SA SS under "Finance Manager" and applied for visa on 23 Sep 2017. I am not sure if scores/points at the time of visa are relevant! Do you suggest if I should give a try on PTE and try to increase 10 points?


No, there is absolutely no need to increase the points. The points don't matter any more. You already have the invite.
By the way i also had just 55 +5 points and applied under finance manager. My process didn't take long. just wait some time and be quick in responding to CO, if there is any contact.
All the best!


----------



## sultan_azam

carlo77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my SA 489 ITA, I already created an immiaccount and click apply visa, my situation is I'm from the Philippines and currently working in Singapore for 7 years. Just want to verify if my answers below are correct (btw, this is not the form 80).
> 
> 1. National identity documents
> ANSWER: birth certificate details
> 
> 2. Contact Details
> 
> * Country of Residence
> ANSWER: Singapore
> 
> * Residential Address
> ANSWER: Singapore Address
> 
> 3. Previous Country of Residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> ANSWER: YES - Philippines address
> 
> Thanks in Advance


this seems to be correct... good luck


----------



## Foresythe

*Please help with your private email*



KTAuh2Au said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Based on 55+5 points, I got SA SS under "Finance Manager" and applied for visa on 23 Sep 2017. I am not sure if scores/points at the time of visa are relevant! Do you suggest if I should give a try on PTE and try to increase 10 points?


You definitely do not need to worry about point at this stage. 60points is the minimum required, and you were invited because you possess the the 60 points (55 + 5).
Can you help with your email address, i need certain information from you on how you achieve positive assessment for a Finance Manager.
I than you.


----------



## KTAuh2Au

Thanks Shailz for your suggestion. I was worried because its been 1 month and till now I haven't received any email for CO allocation. I have attached all possible documents (except for Polio Certificates, which is country specific requirement). Let's see.

In your case, how much did it take to have CO allocated? and how much time it took until grant?

Kind regards
Kumar



Shailz said:


> No, there is absolutely no need to increase the points. The points don't matter any more. You already have the invite.
> By the way i also had just 55 +5 points and applied under finance manager. My process didn't take long. just wait some time and be quick in responding to CO, if there is any contact.
> All the best!


----------



## KTAuh2Au

Hi Foresythe

I have sent the private message. Hope that helps.

Kind regards



Foresythe said:


> You definitely do not need to worry about point at this stage. 60points is the minimum required, and you were invited because you possess the the 60 points (55 + 5).
> Can you help with your email address, i need certain information from you on how you achieve positive assessment for a Finance Manager.
> I than you.


----------



## Shailz

Foresythe said:


> You definitely do not need to worry about point at this stage. 60points is the minimum required, and you were invited because you possess the the 60 points (55 + 5).
> Can you help with your email address, i need certain information from you on how you achieve positive assessment for a Finance Manager.
> I than you.


Do not worry, you might get a direct grant. There might be no CO contact at all. All the best!


----------



## Shailz

KTAuh2Au said:


> Thanks Shailz for your suggestion. I was worried because its been 1 month and till now I haven't received any email for CO allocation. I have attached all possible documents (except for Polio Certificates, which is country specific requirement). Let's see.
> 
> In your case, how much did it take to have CO allocated? and how much time it took until grant?
> 
> Kind regards
> Kumar


Do not worry, you might get a direct grant. There might be no CO contact at all. All the best! My timelines are mentioned in my signatures. CO was allocated in 7 days and grant in approximately 1.5 months.


----------



## KTAuh2Au

Wow!

You have an ideal timeline.

I had an impression that atleast CO will be allocated and then there might a chance of getting the grant directly. But as you said, I can get the grant straight away, it would be great.

Thanks for the clarifications.

Kind regards



Shailz said:


> Do not worry, you might get a direct grant. There might be no CO contact at all. All the best! My timelines are mentioned in my signatures. CO was allocated in 7 days and grant in approximately 1.5 months.


----------



## santzz123

Hi everyone does anyone know what will happen if we dont submit the documents requested by CO on time? Would my visa get rejected or do they give more time to upload the documents again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

santzz123 said:


> Hi everyone does anyone know what will happen if we dont submit the documents requested by CO on time? Would my visa get rejected or do they give more time to upload the documents again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You get a NJL and your visa might get rejected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

santzz123 said:


> Hi everyone does anyone know what will happen if we dont submit the documents requested by CO on time? Would my visa get rejected or do they give more time to upload the documents again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You get 28 days max to upload the documents with no extension.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

KTAuh2Au said:


> Hello experts
> 
> Based on 55+5 points, I got SA SS under "Finance Manager" and applied for visa on 23 Sep 2017. I am not sure if scores/points at the time of visa are relevant! Do you suggest if I should give a try on PTE and try to increase 10 points?




Not needed once you get an invite. EOI gets locked and you cannot update it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santzz123

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> You get 28 days max to upload the documents with no extension.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ok is there any links you know where it says the visa gets rejected ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

santzz123 said:


> Ok is there any links you know where it says the visa gets rejected ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I do not have links but I know a couple of people who suffered due to this reason. One person missed the email from CO and only got to know when he received a Rejection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Initious

I think it's almost a sure rejection, but has anyone tried applying for SA SS for occupations under the SA SSL with less than 80 points? I currently have 70 if you include the 10 points from 489. Although I have no plans to do so, it would be good to keep it in mind.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Initious said:


> I think it's almost a sure rejection, but has anyone tried applying for SA SS for occupations under the SA SSL with less than 80 points? I currently have 70 if you include the 10 points from 489. Although I have no plans to do so, it would be good to keep it in mind.




You can. It depends on the occupation if you have 70 points with SS, SA might give you an invite for 489 since they have moved majority of their occupation in 489. They generally respond in 15-20 days after you have applied for nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Initious

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> You can. It depends on the occupation if you have 70 points with SS, SA might give you an invite for 489 since they have moved majority of their occupation in 489. They generally respond in 15-20 days after you have applied for nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the reply. I am currently applying as a Transport Company Manager 149413. It just got moved from the SOL to the SSL this 1st July to my disappointment as I hoped to go to SA all along. Is there an option to prove your commitment to SA in the form of an essay, like what Tasmania asked for? Just mid last year I set up an instagram account to promote SA (from offshore) so I thought that might help me a little, to show that I genuinely want to commit to SA.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79

Initious said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am currently applying as a Transport Company Manager 149413. It just got moved from the SOL to the SSL this 1st July to my disappointment as I hoped to go to SA all along. Is there an option to prove your commitment to SA in the form of an essay, like what Tasmania asked for? Just mid last year I set up an instagram account to promote SA (from offshore) so I thought that might help me a little, to show that I genuinely want to commit to SA.




You need to write an essay stating what you like about SA and why do you want to move their.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Initious

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> You need to write an essay stating what you like about SA and why do you want to move their.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information!


----------



## Roshani

Hi, could you post your timeline - EOI date, SA application date, SA sponsorship approval date, EOI invitation date please? I have lodge SA application on 10/13/2017 and waiting...any suggestion would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Roshani


----------



## Harshbhatt28

Pandya Parth said:


> Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
> Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide)
> 
> IELTS:-&gt; L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 19th May, 2017
> Skill Assessment Positive: 31st May, 2017
> 
> S.S. & Eoi lodged: 4th July, 2017
> Invitation: 12th July, 2017
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug, 2017
> Medical Requested: 22nd Aug, 2017
> Medical Done:26th Aug, 2017
> Grant: 31st Aug, 2017
> IED: 11th Aug, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15th Jan, 2018


Hi parth, can you pm me your details? 
I am also from ahmedabad and planning to move Adelaide in January.


----------



## venuri

Hi,

Is there any whats app group, regarding 489 visa South Australia. Please let me know.


----------



## d606

Hi,
Did you receive SA sponsorship approval?


----------



## khanhphan

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:

Age: 33
Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
Degree: Bachelor of Business Administration and Master of International Business from The University of Melbourne, Vic, Au. I studied more than 6 subjects of Marketing. And I'm a PhD student with a marketing topic at an Australian Uni with a scholarship.
Ielts: at least 7.5 (can get PTE 79)

My point is 70-75 (exclude state sponsor).

Do I have any hope at skill assessment? And Is there any way for me to get a state sponsor with that profile in SA or other states?

Many thanks in advance. All the best of luck to all!


----------



## malikraza

No option 
only option to Withdraw 489 visa then apply for 190


----------



## BS1982

Teaching marketing and working as a marketing specialist are 2 different things..

You would need to prove that you have worked as a marketing executive..

Responsibilities for marketing specialist defined are -

"Identifies market opportunities and advises on the development, coordination and implementation of plans for pricing and promoting an organisation's goods and services." 

Currently Marketing specialist is open in Tasmania - You need to visit their website for the detailed TnC.

For SA state sponsorship.. you need to fulfill any one of the following requirement - 

1. I am an international graduate of South Australia.
2. I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
3. I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
4. I have high points. - 85 points for offshore candidates

Above comments are just as per my experience.. Kindly take advice from an expert.

Also, wait for forum members to share their views which will give more idea on your question.

All the best..




khanhphan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:
> 
> Age: 33
> Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
> Degree: Bachelor of Business Administration and Master of International Business from The University of Melbourne, Vic, Au. I studied more than 6 subjects of Marketing. And I'm a PhD student with a marketing topic at an Australian Uni with a scholarship.
> Ielts: at least 7.5 (can get PTE 79)
> 
> My point is 70-75 (exclude state sponsor).
> 
> Do I have any hope at skill assessment? And Is there any way for me to get a state sponsor with that profile in SA or other states?
> 
> Many thanks in advance. All the best of luck to all!


----------



## sultan_azam

jk999 said:


> URGENT HELP
> 
> I made an EOI for 489/189 and 190 at the same time. I already received 489 from south australia and i paid the fees for visa also gone through medicals and everything was logged.
> 
> And yesterday I received the invitation to apply for 190 from VIC , I am in a state of confusion that can i apply visa for 190 VIC and in the Immi account when I start the application its showing that I already applied a visa and waiting for decision/before processing to 190 please withdraw the decision pending application(which is 489).
> 
> Please suggest me What i have to do now ????
> Chef 351311 code


have you received the invitation to apply for nomination from vic 

or you have received invitation to apply visa from DIBP ??

190 is definitely better than 489....


----------



## khanhphan

Hi BS1982,

Many thanks for your thoughts and advice.

I have researched several topics about marketing and customer behaviours. I also supported some companies' and industries' projects. So is that positive for the skill assessment of a marketing specialist?

With regard Tasmania's sponsor, Maybe I'm wrong as hearing that they just sponsor for students who have studied there or people who have job offers there.

I'm afraid of the skill assessment stage because if the assessment is positive, I can get 80-85 points including state sponsor points if I apply 489 in South Australia. Is that hopeful?

Many thanks again. Hope to get more ideas for you and other members.

I'm studying and living in Perth, WA, Australia.



BS1982 said:


> Teaching marketing and working as a marketing specialist are 2 different things..
> 
> You would need to prove that you have worked as a marketing executive..
> 
> Responsibilities for marketing specialist defined are -
> 
> "Identifies market opportunities and advises on the development, coordination and implementation of plans for pricing and promoting an organisation's goods and services."
> 
> Currently Marketing specialist is open in Tasmania - You need to visit their website for the detailed TnC.
> 
> For SA state sponsorship.. you need to fulfill any one of the following requirement -
> 
> 1. I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> 2. I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> 3. I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
> 4. I have high points. - 85 points for offshore candidates
> 
> Above comments are just as per my experience.. Kindly take advice from an expert.
> 
> Also, wait for forum members to share their views which will give more idea on your question.
> 
> All the best..


----------



## jk999

sultan_azam said:


> have you received the invitation to apply for nomination from vic
> 
> or you have received invitation to apply visa from DIBP ??
> 
> 190 is definitely better than 489....




I received Both Nomination from VIC and also Invite from DIBP at the same time. Now my question is its better to withdraw 489 and apply for 190 or I will for 489 grant and then apply for 190. Please help.


----------



## sultan_azam

jk999 said:


> I received Both Nomination from VIC and also Invite from DIBP at the same time. Now my question is its better to withdraw 489 and apply for 190 or I will for 489 grant and then apply for 190. Please help.


You have 60 days to apply for 190 visa

You can request to stop processing 489 , but you wont get any refund, 

meanwhile you can apply for 190 visa by creating a separate immiaccount and paying fees there

Decide soon, it involves repayment of visa fees and comparison of 489 and 190



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnutlatte

khanhphan said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:
> 
> Age: 33
> Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
> Degree: Bachelor of Business Administration and Master of International Business from The University of Melbourne, Vic, Au. I studied more than 6 subjects of Marketing. And I'm a PhD student with a marketing topic at an Australian Uni with a scholarship.
> Ielts: at least 7.5 (can get PTE 79)
> 
> My point is 70-75 (exclude state sponsor).
> 
> Do I have any hope at skill assessment? And Is there any way for me to get a state sponsor with that profile in SA or other states?
> 
> Many thanks in advance. All the best of luck to all!


Vetassess requires applicants to have worked at least 20 hours per week in their nominated occupation. Aside from teaching, have you done actual marketing work for a long period of time like for one year straight? Maybe you should also consider being assessed as a University Tutor.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Hi All,
Im new to this thread. I would like to apply for Financial zmarket Dealer post for SA.
Can anyone suggest the following:-
- Whats the exact requiremwnt for the same
- How much relevant experience is required
- How long does the whole process take time
- How often does this position is available in SA
- If anyone has recently cleared with least points/experince please share..
You can also PM me if you want..
Appreciate your help.
Thanks in Advance..


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

DAus said:


> Got my Visa Grant today!!
> Absolutely surprised and delighted!
> 
> 
> ANZCODE: 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> Age:30 points
> PTE Academic: LRSW 79,90,89,89 - 20 points
> Vetasses +result - 5 years
> Experience: 10 points
> Education: 10 pts
> EOI 75+5 (80)submitted : 17th Oct 2016
> SA Nomination submission: 21 Oct 2016
> Invitation: 2nd Dec 2016
> Visa Lodgement: 15 Dec 2016
> PCC: 21st Dec
> All Docs Submission: 28 Dec 2016
> Visa Direct Grant: 9 Jan 2017!!


Hi Dear,
Congrats for your Grant.. Needed your insights on the same profile of Financial Market dealer..
Im planning to aply for the same.. Can you please guide me on the same for the below points:-
1) Whats the exact procedure to apply for this position
2) How much relevant experince is required for the same
3) What minimum and Maximum point(for surety) are required to clear the same
4) Whats are the Job Prospects in SA for this profile 

Appericate your help..
Thanks in advance .


----------



## khanhphan

Many thanks to all,

I have researched several topics about marketing and customer behaviors. I also supported some companies' and industries' projects. So is that positive for the skill assessment of a marketing specialist?

Of course, I prefer to be assessed as a University tutor/lecturer, but this job is not in any lists except 187. It's really hard to be sponsored by an Australian University, so I'm looking for other options with my case.




Hazelnutlatte said:


> Vetassess requires applicants to have worked at least 20 hours per week in their nominated occupation. Aside from teaching, have you done actual marketing work for a long period of time like for one year straight? Maybe you should also consider being assessed as a University Tutor.


----------



## Shailz

ornateapple said:


> Hello,
> I have just received successful Vetassess assessment for laboratory manager. I got Ielts 7 in all competencies. Can you please help me which state gives sponsorship under this occupation code.
> 
> Thank You so much for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Aman


YOu can find about any occupation code here:
https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## BS1982

The basic requirement is.. you should have worked as a Marketing Specialist in a firm/company as a Paid employee for a min of 20 hours per week.
Research or teaching experience will not help in this case.

University Tutor/Lecturer is currently closed for all states, hence, you cannot apply with this code.


1\


khanhphan said:


> Many thanks to all,
> 
> I have researched several topics about marketing and customer behaviors. I also supported some companies' and industries' projects. So is that positive for the skill assessment of a marketing specialist?
> 
> Of course, I prefer to be assessed as a University tutor/lecturer, but this job is not in any lists except 187. It's really hard to be sponsored by an Australian University, so I'm looking for other options with my case.


----------



## venuri

Hi All,

I logged south Australia 489 visa on 14 th august. CO sked HK PCC on 30 th august. HK PCC sent to Australia on 25 th September. IP pressed on 14 th october. 
I want to know how long will it take to give a result.


----------



## BS1982

This can't be predicted... but these days they are really fast.. just keep praying for a quick grant.. 

All the best..




venuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I logged south Australia 489 visa on 14 th august. CO sked HK PCC on 30 th august. HK PCC sent to Australia on 25 th September. IP pressed on 14 th october.
> I want to know how long will it take to give a result.


----------



## bharatk2006

Official time mentioned is 7 to 10 months..


----------



## d606

Hi,

Did anyone get SA nomination recently?


----------



## d606

Roshani said:


> Hi, could you post your timeline - EOI date, SA application date, SA sponsorship approval date, EOI invitation date please? I have lodge SA application on 10/13/2017 and waiting...any suggestion would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you,
> Roshani


Hi Roshani,

Did you get SA approval? please, reply.


----------



## Roshani

d606 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone get SA nomination recently?


Yes i got SA approval yesterday, so excited.

I am a new expat user, so savy using the many functions. Did you get invited d606?


----------



## Roshani

....not savy with the functions...


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Roshani said:


> ....not savy with the functions...


Congratulation Roshani for your grant... Can you please share for which Skillset you applied and what credentials ? What time period it took to get you the grant


----------



## bharatk2006

Roshni did you get the invite or the final visa grant?


----------



## karanbansal91

santzz123 said:


> HI,
> 
> My name is Santo Antony.I currently hold 457 visa which my company sponsored in India and i will be travelling to Sydney during November 3rd week. I have also applied for 489 SA visa on sep 7 2017 and the CO has requested me to provide the medicals and PCC. So my question is will my 457 visa would be cancelled straight away once the 489 visa is granted and do i need to quickly move to south Australia or else do i get enough time to move once the 489 visa is granted. Do you know how many months we usually get in this situation to move to south Australia.
> 
> Could you please help me on this query. Your help would be really helpful. Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Santo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dnt knw abt cancelation of 457, but ur 489 entry will be given on the basis of pcc and medicals expiry and i.e. 12 months. I mean to say if u have got pcc and medicals on 1 Dec 2017 and u got 489 on 25th feb 2018, thn u will be given Initial entry date of 1st dec 2018.

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## cutsie_chick21

We applied for visa 489 under SA last Oct 7 and we received our ITA today. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chibaba chacho

cutsie_chick21 said:


> We applied for visa 489 under SA last Oct 7 and we received our ITA today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best for the future.


----------



## cutsie_chick21

We applied for visa 489 under SA last Oct 27 and we received our ITA today. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmcvn

cutsie_chick21 said:


> We applied for visa 489 under SA last Oct 27 and we received our ITA today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulation cutsie chick21! 
It's so quick, only 10 days! 
So you got direct grant , right?
May I ask when you lodged visa, did you include spouse's English as well?


----------



## cutsie_chick21

HI @hmcvn we only received ITA, its not yet Visa.. 

Thanks @chibaba chacho


----------



## sultan_azam

cutsie_chick21 said:


> We applied for visa 489 under SA last Oct 27 and we received our ITA today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wazzy

venuri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any whats app group, regarding 489 visa South Australia. Please let me know.


,
please add me <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## marouthu

cutsie_chick21 said:


> We applied for visa 489 under SA last Oct 27 and we received our ITA today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi i applied with 60+10 For SA using security specialist on November 6th
based on your experience
can you let me know when can I expect ITA
Thank you

Contact me on <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## hala611

can you please share your experience when you logged an eoi for south australia how long it took nomination?


----------



## hala611

can you please share your experience when you logged an eoi for south australia how long it took for the nomination outcome


----------



## hala611

i wish if someone could answer my question


----------



## marouthu

hala611 said:


> can you please share your experience when you logged an eoi for south australia how long it took for the nomination outcome


even I am waiting for your questioned to be answered as I logged my eoi couple of days back

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hala611

i have follow one post here of roshni and i think she waited 3 weeka


----------



## Mir0

hala611 said:


> can you please share your experience when you logged an eoi for south australia how long it took for the nomination outcome


Hello.
There is no nomination "pre-invitation" for SA the same it goes with NSW. You have to go to their website, pay the application fees (200 AUD) and apply. If you kept the EOI in the system forever without doing that, they wouldn't contact you ever.

Cheers.


----------



## hala611

thanks for your reply. yes im aware of that but after lodging on both skillselect and sa, how long it takes to recieve thier nomination and invite for the visa


----------



## pahwashish

Hey Guys,
I wanted to check if there is any way one can earn extra 5 points to be able to apply for state sponsorship from SA?
I am an ICT business developer with 75 points if i apply for 489 from SA, but since the occupation is in the short skill category, i need 80. One way is to secure a job offer but that doesn't seem to happen from offshore. Can anyone suggest?
Thanks in advance folks.
Best..
AP


----------



## hala611

if you can get your spouse to do positive assessment for professions listed in long term skills


----------



## hala611

mir0 please let me know if your anything about eoi for sa timeline.


----------



## Sam003

hala611 said:


> thanks for your reply. yes im aware of that but after lodging on both skillselect and sa, how long it takes to recieve thier nomination and invite for the visa


Most probably they give response in 21 days. In my case i got Sponsorship in 14 days.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Can we claim spouse 5 points if she gets a positive assessment for skills in the STSOL while I'm applying for a skill in MLTSSL for 189/190 PR Visa ?


----------



## hala611

as far as i know from my agent it must be under MLTSSL


----------



## hala611

thanks sam003


----------



## Mir0

hala611 said:


> mir0 please let me know if your anything about eoi for sa timeline.




Contrary to the published timelines, they usually respond within a month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hala611

thank you mir0 and apology for my weak writing which i posted to you it earlier today i rushed to ask you while you were online. also, any idea once you lodge the eoi and sa nomination application will we still be invited if the occupation goes into special condition category?? thanks in advance.


----------



## marouthu

So according to above discussion it takes up to 3 weeks for invitation and what about visa time!?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam003

marouthu said:


> So according to above discussion it takes up to 3 weeks for invitation and what about visa time!?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


One can get visa in between 2 to 9 months after lodging visa application.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## marouthu

Sam003 said:


> One can get visa in between 2 to 9 months after lodging visa application.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


That's a lot of time....Thanks for the reply

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

hala611 said:


> thank you mir0 and apology for my weak writing which i posted to you it earlier today i rushed to ask you while you were online. also, any idea once you lodge the eoi and sa nomination application will we still be invited if the occupation goes into special condition category?? thanks in advance.




No worries. Usually, the conditions in place while lodging your application are the only ones applicable to you. Any new conditions are not applied retrospectively.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hala611

thats wonderfull thanks


----------



## KTAuh2Au

Hello experts

I have applied for 190 visa on 23 Sep 2017. 

In my employment reference letter, there were two contact details, one was my immediate boss and other one my immediate boss's boss. My immediate boss has left the company. I came to know that DIBP verifies the employment through giving a call. If they call on the given number, no one is going to attend it. Is there any way out to check if DIBP has tried to verify my employment? or in case of no contact on given number(s) even from HR, will they ask/inform me?

Kindly suggest
Thanks in advance
KT


----------



## hdp9star

KTAuh2Au said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa on 23 Sep 2017.
> 
> In my employment reference letter, there were two contact details, one was my immediate boss and other one my immediate boss's boss. My immediate boss has left the company. I came to know that DIBP verifies the employment through giving a call. If they call on the given number, no one is going to attend it. Is there any way out to check if DIBP has tried to verify my employment? or in case of no contact on given number(s) even from HR, will they ask/inform me?
> 
> Kindly suggest
> Thanks in advance
> KT


The will call on the second number, if first one is not reachable. So don't worry about that. 
They usually get the numbers from website too. So if the site is updated then they will reach to the proper personal.
Just to be on safe side, tell the respective person about the enquiry procedure. So they would know in advance.

You have lodge the visa or apply fro state sponsorship?


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KTAuh2Au

Thank you so much for response 'hdp9star'. That's a bit of relief for me. I have applied for visa to DIBP.

Kind regards
KT



hdp9star said:


> The will call on the second number, if first one is not reachable. So don't worry about that.
> They usually get the numbers from website too. So if the site is updated then they will reach to the proper personal.
> Just to be on safe side, tell the respective person about the enquiry procedure. So they would know in advance.
> 
> You have lodge the visa or apply fro state sponsorship?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

Guys, I am delighted to obtain my 489 SA Visa grant on 21st November 2017!! 

Thanks to the supportive expat forum members for all the timely suggestions. Appreciate it!


----------



## akelasurfgirl

*Documents Needed*

Hi All,

My brother is living in Adelaide.

For 489 state visa, I will get 10 points of him living there.

Please let me know what all documents of my brother, I have to submit to get his points.



Thanks.


----------



## cutsie_chick21

aafs88 said:


> Guys, I am delighted to obtain my 489 SA Visa grant on 21st November 2017!!
> 
> Thanks to the supportive expat forum members for all the timely suggestions. Appreciate it!


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

Sam003 said:


> One can get visa in between 2 to 9 months after lodging visa application.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Visa lodged Applied on 12 Aug..

CO contacted on 12 September and asked for wife PCC and English requirements or vac2.

Replied ( 19 September ) ... with PPC and informed CO that we want to pay for vac2 for spouse.

Since then no reply from CO.

What could be the reason ?? Can we ask updates/status from CO ?

Regards.


----------



## Sam003

Oracle.2015 said:


> Visa lodged Applied on 12 Aug..
> 
> CO contacted on 12 September and asked for wife PCC and English requirements or vac2.
> 
> Replied ( 19 September ) ... with PPC and informed CO that we want to pay for vac2 for spouse.
> 
> Since then no reply from CO.
> 
> What could be the reason ?? Can we ask updates/status from CO ?
> 
> Regards.


Where is your CO from? Adelaide or Brisbane?

Bacause many applicant whose CO is from Brisbane are waiting since long time for their second contact.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

Sam003 said:


> Where is your CO from? Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Bacause many applicant whose CO is from Brisbane are waiting since long time for their second contact.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It's from GSM Brisbane.

Thanks for reply. How long people are waiting ?


----------



## Sam003

Oracle.2015 said:


> It's from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks for reply. How long people are waiting ?


There are two persons, filed visa on 1st august-2017 and one person filed visa in march-2017. All are waiting for next co contact.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

Sam003 said:


> There are two persons, filed visa on 1st august-2017 and one person filed visa in march-2017. All are waiting for next co contact.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Oh. Good luck to all.


----------



## hala611

claiming 5 points from spouse.
does anyone know whether dibp verify spouse employment even if not the main applicat but gave5 points for positive assessment to main applicant.. as the company closed recently and contact person who sign is no longer in the country what we can do in this case. looking for advise. thank you


----------



## tejas_dave30

Hi All Expert,

I have lodged my application on 10-Aug-17. CO is allocated on 23-Aug-17.

It has been almost 3 months since there is no reply or connect from CO.

I have CO from Adelaide DIBP office. 

Can I expect my grant in next month or it can take more 3 months also ? Please suggest.


My details are below :

261112 (Systems Analyst)
Invitation date : 26-Jul-17
PTE point : 10
Exp : 5
Age: 30
Education : 15
SA 489 : 10
total : 70 points

Please suggest


----------



## hala611

anyone could help answering my question i really need an advice


----------



## venuri

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All Expert,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 10-Aug-17. CO is allocated on 23-Aug-17.
> 
> It has been almost 3 months since there is no reply or connect from CO.
> 
> I have CO from Adelaide DIBP office.
> 
> Can I expect my grant in next month or it can take more 3 months also ? Please suggest.
> 
> 
> My details are below :
> 
> 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> Invitation date : 26-Jul-17
> PTE point : 10
> Exp : 5
> Age: 30
> Education : 15
> SA 489 : 10
> total : 70 points
> 
> Please suggest


Also my time line is similar to you. still waiting


----------



## re_rahul

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All Expert,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 10-Aug-17. CO is allocated on 23-Aug-17.
> 
> It has been almost 3 months since there is no reply or connect from CO.
> 
> I have CO from Adelaide DIBP office.
> 
> Can I expect my grant in next month or it can take more 3 months also ? Please suggest.
> 
> 
> My details are below :
> 
> 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> Invitation date : 26-Jul-17
> PTE point : 10
> Exp : 5
> Age: 30
> Education : 15
> SA 489 : 10
> total : 70 points
> 
> Please suggest


U will get grant may be in feb or march as per trend 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Divyav1

Congrats!!Thats fantastic. We lodged the application on 8 Sep 17 and still waiting. How long did yours take ? Trying to get an idea by when to anticipate. Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All Expert,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 10-Aug-17. CO is allocated on 23-Aug-17.
> 
> It has been almost 3 months since there is no reply or connect from CO.
> 
> I have CO from Adelaide DIBP office.
> 
> Can I expect my grant in next month or it can take more 3 months also ? Please suggest.
> 
> 
> My details are below :
> 
> 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> Invitation date : 26-Jul-17
> PTE point : 10
> Exp : 5
> Age: 30
> Education : 15
> SA 489 : 10
> total : 70 points
> 
> Please suggest


It is impossible to know. Some people receive a grant within a few weeks and others wait over a year. Occupation and and number of points seem to give no indication of visa processing time. Currently 75% of applications are processed within 6 months and 90% within 10 months so hopefully you will receive yours somewhere in those time-frames.


----------



## santzz123

Could anyone please tell me what is the procedure to withdrawing 489 visa application and what would be the consequences in doing that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutsie_chick21

We are trying to lodge my application but my agent locked out my eoi account as they encountered incorrect password and security questions a few times. I am having a very sad moment now as there might be a chance that my ITA will be gone just because of password reset. I cannot apply for another EOI anymore as my occupation is in special condition now.  

Is there anyone who have this experience?


----------



## Mir0

cutsie_chick21 said:


> We are trying to lodge my application but my agent locked out my eoi account as they encountered incorrect password and security questions a few times. I am having a very sad moment now as there might be a chance that my ITA will be gone just because of password reset. I cannot apply for another EOI anymore as my occupation is in special condition now.
> 
> Is there anyone who have this experience?




It shouldn’t be an issue. Contact skillselect helpdesk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutsie_chick21

Mir0 said:


> It shouldn’t be an issue. Contact skillselect helpdesk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Mir0 yes we did..  hope everything okay as we are also not sure of the security password..  

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

cutsie_chick21 said:


> @Mir0 yes we did..  hope everything okay as we are also not sure of the security password..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Give them as much information as you can, a copy of your passport and ask them to verify your identity with SA government.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathew smc

Hi , Could you please tell me how to fill IQA form for AASW skill assessment?


----------



## mathew smc

Hi Do i need to get Birth certificate at the time of visa applicaiton? If not what documents can i submit for age proof.?


----------



## JacquelineKing

mathew smc said:


> Hi Do i need to get Birth certificate at the time of visa applicaiton? If not what documents can i submit for age proof.?


Your passport and Mark sheets which have ur date of birth on it would be enough.. that's what I have submitted..


----------



## saikishoreal

Hello All, I need one clarification regarding 489 visa. If one is granted a 488 visa at the age of 38, he or she is eligible for PR after two years since age limit for PR is 39?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhphan

Hi everyone,

I'm planning on applying visa 190 sponsored by South Australia. But my occupation in the Supplement skills list. And I'm studying in Western Australia, my points are 80 or higher. Is there any chance for me?

Many thanks in advance.

Phan


----------



## marouthu

Is there any one who applied or for South Australia 489 invite... And is there any WhatsApp group for this.. Please let me know thanks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejas_dave30

Dear Experts, 

Himadri, did you receive your grant?


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi Every one, 

I applied on 18th Oct under the occupation code -149311 ( High points special conditions) with points 85.

As of now , there is no CO contact after 51 days of lodging visa. Can someone share guidance on the Grant or CO contact what is underway.

Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

khanhphan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on applying visa 190 sponsored by South Australia. But my occupation in the Supplement skills list. And I'm studying in Western Australia, my points are 80 or higher. Is there any chance for me?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Phan


Unfortunately not. One of the requirements for South Australia state sponsorship if you are onshore is:

_'If you are in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction includes South Australian international graduates residing interstate and overrides chain migration and high points categories.'_


----------



## Madhukaushik

Can anyone revert and share expertise.


----------



## Oracle.2015

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All Expert,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 10-Aug-17. CO is allocated on 23-Aug-17.
> 
> It has been almost 3 months since there is no reply or connect from CO.
> 
> I have CO from Adelaide DIBP office.
> 
> Can I expect my grant in next month or it can take more 3 months also ? Please suggest.
> 
> 
> My details are below :
> 
> 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> Invitation date : 26-Jul-17
> PTE point : 10
> Exp : 5
> Age: 30
> Education : 15
> SA 489 : 10
> total : 70 points
> 
> Please suggest


Those who have CO from Adelaide, are getting grants faster, as compared to CO assigned from Brisbane.


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi

Can someone advise on the below.

Thanks



Madhukaushik said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I applied on 18th Oct under the occupation code -149311 ( High points special conditions) with points 85.
> 
> As of now , there is no CO contact after 51 days of lodging visa. Can someone share guidance on the Grant or CO contact what is underway.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Dear friends,

I'm a beginner for the migration process,,

I have a skills assessment from EA,and no any stete to giva sponsorship for my occupation,

So I applied for a another assessment from TRA,

I HAVE only 50 points in hand ,and suppose to apply for SA NOMINATION for 489 visa,
But DIBP says in there web, cut off mark for 489 is 70 .
So can I apply for 489 visa even if I would be nominated by SA for 50 points (SA states in their web,they will nominate for my occupation giving 10 points for 489 visa)

Please advice me.

Job code =342411
Total points = 50


----------



## jontymorgan

sarah.nimendry said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I'm a beginner for the migration process,,
> 
> I have a skills assessment from EA,and no any stete to giva sponsorship for my occupation,
> 
> So I applied for a another assessment from TRA,
> 
> I HAVE only 50 points in hand ,and suppose to apply for SA NOMINATION for 489 visa,
> But DIBP says in there web, cut off mark for 489 is 70 .
> So can I apply for 489 visa even if I would be nominated by SA for 50 points (SA states in their web,they will nominate for my occupation giving 10 points for 489 visa)
> 
> Please advice me.
> 
> Job code =342411
> Total points = 50


There are two pathways to get a 489 visa:

1) Sponsorship by a family member
2) Nomination by a State or Territory Government

Sponsorship by a family member goes through the Skillselect invitation process (twice per month) and invitations are only issued once the 189 visa applications have been exhausted. Currently there will be very few invitations through this pathway and the cut-off date is 80 points at 31/5/2017.

Nomination by a State or Territory Government is a separate process. DIBP requires a minimum of 60 points (including 10 points for state sponsorship) but states can set a higher points requirement for particular occupations. For example, South Australia is requiring 70 points for IT occupations.

For occupation code 342411 South Australia only requires 60 points so if you have 50 + 10 points then you meet the points requirement. You should make sure you meet the other requirements set by SA, particularly their residency requirements. You cannot apply if you are onshore but live outside SA. There are also restrictions if you studied in Australia but outside of SA.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> There are two pathways to get a 489 visa:
> 
> 1) Sponsorship by a family member
> 2) Nomination by a State or Territory Government
> 
> Sponsorship by a family member goes through the Skillselect invitation process (twice per month) and invitations are only issued once the 189 visa applications have been exhausted. Currently there will be very few invitations through this pathway and the cut-off date is 80 points at 31/5/2017.
> 
> Nomination by a State or Territory Government is a separate process. DIBP requires a minimum of 60 points (including 10 points for state sponsorship) but states can set a higher points requirement for particular occupations. For example, South Australia is requiring 70 points for IT occupations.
> 
> For occupation code 342411 South Australia only requires 60 points so if you have 50 + 10 points then you meet the points requirement. You should make sure you meet the other requirements set by SA, particularly their residency requirements. You cannot apply if you are onshore but live outside SA. There are also restrictions if you studied in Australia but outside of SA.



Dear brother jonty,

Appreciate you quick understandable reply.
I currently reside in Sri lanka and have never been to Australia.
That means I am offshore according to your explanation and then I can apply with my points ( 50+ 10) for 489 visa under the 342411..
At current,,DIBP says cut off for 489 is 70 marks.
So could it be a problem for me as I have a total of 60 points.
I hope your kind reply to this


----------



## jontymorgan

sarah.nimendry said:


> Dear brother jonty,
> 
> Appreciate you quick understandable reply.
> I currently reside in Sri lanka and have never been to Australia.
> That means I am offshore according to your explanation and then I can apply with my points ( 50+ 10) for 489 visa under the 342411..
> At current,,DIBP says cut off for 489 is 70 marks.
> So could it be a problem for me as I have a total of 60 points.
> I hope your kind reply to this


Can you send me a link to where you are seeing 70 points for a 489 visa? I believe the DIBP cut off only applies to family sponsored 489 visas and not state nominated visas (which are at 60 points unless the state says otherwise). I believe 60 points should be sufficient for South Australia for your occupation.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> Can you send me a link to where you are seeing 70 points for a 489 visa? I believe the DIBP cut off only applies to family sponsored 489 visas and not state nominated visas (which are at 60 points unless the state says otherwise). I believe 60 points should be sufficient for South Australia for your occupation.


Dear jonty,
Ow
border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-november-invitation-rounds.aspx

Please find the link above and it says 80 points for 489 visa


----------



## jontymorgan

sarah.nimendry said:


> Dear jonty,
> Ow
> border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-november-invitation-rounds.aspx
> 
> Please find the link above and it says 80 points for 489 visa


The DIBP cut-off of 80 points on this page only applies to family sponsored 489 visas. 

State/territory nominated 489 visas are different and for occupations on a state list normally 60 points is sufficient (unless the state decides to set higher points for particular occupations). The DIBP points cut-off does not apply. 

50 + 10 points should be fine to apply to SA for occupation 342411. The website is showing good availability. You will need a skills assessment, competent English (IELTS 6.0 in each area) and one year of full-time work experience in any occupation on the SA list.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> The DIBP cut-off of 80 points on this page only applies to family sponsored 489 visas.
> 
> State/territory nominated 489 visas are different and for occupations on a state list normally 60 points is sufficient (unless the state decides to set higher points for particular occupations). The DIBP points cut-off does not apply.
> 
> 50 + 10 points should be fine to apply to SA for occupation 342411. The website is showing good availability. You will need a skills assessment, competent English (IELTS 6.0 in each area) and one year of full-time work experience in any occupation on the SA list.



Crystal clear,
Thank you very much sir


----------



## JASN2015

Dear jonty,,

I have another few queries to classify.
Appreciate your kind reply on these matters too.

1.If I get invitation from SA, am I surely can get the visa ?
2. I and my wife have 3 children and all are below 8 years of age.my queries are,,,should all of us do the medicals and character certificates

I'm asking all of these questions from you because my age is nealy 39..so I should prepare all the documents in time


Hopefully waiting for you reply.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

My occupation is Recruitment Consultant 223112 and its currently flagged for possible removal in Jan - 2018.

What are the chances of that it will not be removed or will it be re-open in July 2018, I was going to apply for Vetassess assessment very soon as its the only occupation open in Human Resource Group.

Please suggest.


----------



## jontymorgan

sarah.nimendry said:


> Dear jonty,,
> 
> I have another few queries to classify.
> Appreciate your kind reply on these matters too.
> 
> 1.If I get invitation from SA, am I surely can get the visa ?
> 2. I and my wife have 3 children and all are below 8 years of age.my queries are,,,should all of us do the medicals and character certificates
> 
> I'm asking all of these questions from you because my age is nealy 39..so I should prepare all the documents in time
> 
> 
> Hopefully waiting for you reply.


The invitation from SA will be an important step. This is a relatively low financial risk as the application fee for SA is only $200. As long as you meet the minimum points and other requirements then they normally issue the nomination within a few weeks.

There is a much larger financial commitment after this when applying to DIPB for the visa. As long as you can justify/provide evidence to support the points you are claiming and meet the other criteria (e.g. medical and police check) there is no reason why DIBP will not grant the visa. The DIBP visa application can take anywhere from a few weeks to over a year.

Police clearances are required for each country you have lived in for more than 12 months in the past 10 years (from the date of the visa application) and since turning 16 years old. If any of your kids are 16 or over then they will need police clearances for the countries they have lived in for more than 12 months since turning 16 (but not before).

Medicals are required for all family members planning to emigrate with you.

Police clearances and medicals can be done before applying for the visa but they are only valid for a year. If your visa application is successful then often the last entry date into Australia is one year from the earliest of when you had the police clearance or medicals done. For example, if the police clearances were issued on 15 January 2018 and the medicals done on 12 February 2018 then your last permitted entry date into Australia will likely be 14 January 2019 irrespective of when your visa is approved. If you want to get the medicals done in advance then check out the instructions on the DIBP website about getting a HAP ID issued.


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi Jonty

Kindly share your view and expertise on the below situation. Thank you. 

Regards





Madhukaushik said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone advise on the below.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Madhukaushik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Every one,
> 
> I applied on 18th Oct under the occupation code -149311 ( High points special conditions) with points 85.
> 
> As of now , there is no CO contact after 51 days of lodging visa. Can someone share guidance on the Grant or CO contact what is underway.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## sanlal

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone advise on the below.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

I would suggest you to be patient. The normal processing time is between 5 to 8 months and you can even get before that. 

Till then :fingerscrossed: All the best.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> The invitation from SA will be an important step. This is a relatively low financial risk as the application fee for SA is only $200. As long as you meet the minimum points and other requirements then they normally issue the nomination within a few weeks.
> 
> There is a much larger financial commitment after this when applying to DIPB for the visa. As long as you can justify/provide evidence to support the points you are claiming and meet the other criteria (e.g. medical and police check) there is no reason why DIBP will not grant the visa. The DIBP visa application can take anywhere from a few weeks to over a year.
> 
> Police clearances are required for each country you have lived in for more than 12 months in the past 10 years (from the date of the visa application) and since turning 16 years old. If any of your kids are 16 or over then they will need police clearances for the countries they have lived in for more than 12 months since turning 16 (but not before).
> 
> Medicals are required for all family members planning to emigrate with you.
> 
> Police clearances and medicals can be done before applying for the visa but they are only valid for a year. If your visa application is successful then often the last entry date into Australia is one year from the earliest of when you had the police clearance or medicals done. For example, if the police clearances were issued on 15 January 2018 and the medicals done on 12 February 2018 then your last permitted entry date into Australia will likely be 14 January 2019 irrespective of when your visa is approved. If you want to get the medicals done in advance then check out the instructions on the DIBP website about getting a HAP ID issued.



Dear jonty,

Thank you very much for your reply and your valuable time. Your expertise knowledge would be a asset in this forum.
Thank you very much again.


----------



## Abhi_

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> My occupation is Recruitment Consultant 223112 and its currently flagged for possible removal in Jan - 2018.
> 
> What are the chances of that it will not be removed or will it be re-open in July 2018, I was going to apply for Vetassess assessment very soon as its the only occupation open in Human Resource Group.
> 
> Please suggest.


Hi All

Request you to kindly suggest on this, as its quite imp. for my chances of immigration.


----------



## jontymorgan

sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest you to be patient. The normal processing time is between 5 to 8 months and you can even get before that.
> 
> Till then :fingerscrossed: All the best.


Agreed. There is nothing that can be done except to wait. Processing can take between a few weeks and over a year. There may or may not be CO contact during that time. There is no way of knowing what time frame for processing your application will be.


----------



## jontymorgan

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Request you to kindly suggest on this, as its quite imp. for my chances of immigration.


There is no way of knowing if a particular occupation will be removed. However, according to the Acacia website the occupation list changes in January will likely only affect 457 visas and not 189/190/489 visa applications:

_It appears that the proposed changes would only affect employer sponsored 457 and ENS (Employer Nomination Scheme) applications. At this stage, it appears that the lists for General Skilled Migration subclasses will not be affected. The skilled occupations lists for General Skilled Migration are due to be updated in July 2018.
_

However, the occupation is not available for state nomination in most states. In South Australia it is only available if additional requirements are met (e.g. graduate of SA, family member in SA or high points).


----------



## Abhi_

jontymorgan said:


> There is no way of knowing if a particular occupation will be removed. However, according to the Acacia website the occupation list changes in January will likely only affect 457 visas and not 189/190/489 visa applications:
> 
> _It appears that the proposed changes would only affect employer sponsored 457 and ENS (Employer Nomination Scheme) applications. At this stage, it appears that the lists for General Skilled Migration subclasses will not be affected. The skilled occupations lists for General Skilled Migration are due to be updated in July 2018.
> _
> 
> However, the occupation is not available for state nomination in most states. In South Australia it is only available if additional requirements are met (e.g. graduate of SA, family member in SA or high points).


Thanks for your reply.

I have a sister living in SA and wants to go under 489(chain migration).


----------



## Dreamer227

Hi Every One,

I am new to this forum but I am following the posts regularly, I would require your suggestions open my case, really appreciate if somebody can guide me

Occupation: ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Points:
ACS: +Ve
Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 0
English (PTE): 10
Regional SS: 10

Total I have 55 + 10

ACS Have deducted 4 years from my experience and I will get 5 points in June 2018, and I might get 5 points for my wife's experience, but for the time being above are points I have now.

Can I go ahead and apply for 489 visa for South Australia, Can I keep some hope?
Please shed some light on my situation...

Do we have any quota for a specific occupation, if so where can I check if there is quota left for 261313?


----------



## sawtinnmaung

Dreamer227 said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> I am new to this forum but I am following the posts regularly, I would require your suggestions open my case, really appreciate if somebody can guide me
> 
> Occupation: ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points:
> ACS: +Ve
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Experience: 0
> English (PTE): 10
> Regional SS: 10
> 
> Total I have 55 + 10
> 
> ACS Have deducted 4 years from my experience and I will get 5 points in June 2018, and I might get 5 points for my wife's experience, but for the time being above are points I have now.
> 
> Can I go ahead and apply for 489 visa for South Australia, Can I keep some hope?
> Please shed some light on my situation...
> 
> Do we have any quota for a specific occupation, if so where can I check if there is quota left for 261313?


Dear Friend,

Lists of State Nominated Occupations

Refer to above link, you need to meet special condition to apply SA 489 for software engineer.

There are three conditions with different colors. Green means highly available while light blue is for low availability and red is in special conditions.

Even for green condition, applicants need to have 70 points to apply SA sponsorship which is including 10 points from state. In other words, 60 points and IELTS individual 7 are required to be eligible.

Best wishes,

Saw


----------



## Dreamer227

Hi Saw,

I have 55 + 10 = 65, you mean I still need to have 5 points more in order to apply for 489 in SA?


----------



## Dreamer227

Hi Saw,

I have 55 + 10 = 65, you mean I still need to have 5 points more in order to apply for 489 in SA?

I see the below in the link which you have mentioned,

Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions

I have proficient plus overall and I would require 5 more points in order to apply for 489 in SA right??


----------



## sawtinnmaung

Dreamer227 said:


> Hi Saw,
> 
> I have 55 + 10 = 65, you mean I still need to have 5 points more in order to apply for 489 in SA?
> 
> I see the below in the link which you have mentioned,
> 
> Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions
> 
> I have proficient plus overall and I would require 5 more points in order to apply for 489 in SA right??


Hi Dreamer227,

Yes, that's right. You need to have minimum 60 points and IELTS 7 individual. Since it is in red color now, you have to have higher points which is 80 to apply 489 SA.

Alternatively, you may want to consider 489 NSW. https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...tion/skilled-regional-nominated-migration-489 

Best wishes,

Saw


----------



## jontymorgan

Dreamer227 said:


> Hi Saw,
> 
> I have 55 + 10 = 65, you mean I still need to have 5 points more in order to apply for 489 in SA?
> 
> I see the below in the link which you have mentioned,
> 
> Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions
> 
> I have proficient plus overall and I would require 5 more points in order to apply for 489 in SA right??


To apply in this financial year (up to 30 June 2018) you will need 80 points because SA has filled it's regular allocation for this occupation and special conditions now apply. This occupation fills up very quickly at the start of financial year and this year the allocation was exhausted by 14 July 2017. If you want SA state nomination then I recommend getting up to 70 points and be ready to apply in the first few days of July 2018. It is too early to tell what points SA will require for the occupation for 2018/19.


----------



## Sohaibn

*Employment assessment*



jontymorgan said:


> To apply in this financial year (up to 30 June 2018) you will need 80 points because SA has filled it's regular allocation for this occupation and special conditions now apply. This occupation fills up very quickly at the start of financial year and this year the allocation was exhausted by 14 July 2017. If you want SA state nomination then I recommend getting up to 70 points and be ready to apply in the first few days of July 2018. It is too early to tell what points SA will require for the occupation for 2018/19.



Hi Jonty and anyone reading. This is my first post so not exactly sure if it's going just to Jonty or to all .

Jonty: Did you have your experience assessed for Finance Manager?
Everyone: Is it compulsory to have work experience assessed for SA?
TIA.


----------



## JASN2015

Dear jonty,

I submitted the assessment for TRA last week,,they may issue the outcome by end of March 2018.
At now my occupation is in AVAILABLE condition in the SA occupation list. Do you think ,my job category will remain unchanged in the list by next April,

Please suggest.
Thank you


----------



## Shailz

Sohaibn said:


> Hi Jonty and anyone reading. This is my first post so not exactly sure if it's going just to Jonty or to all .
> 
> Jonty: Did you have your experience assessed for Finance Manager?
> Everyone: Is it compulsory to have work experience assessed for SA?
> TIA.


First of all, any post you do here is visible to everyone. If you want to contact someone in person, you can send a personal message by right clicking on his name. 

As far as i know, Yes, you should get your work experience assessed.


----------



## Dreamer227

Hi Saw,

What are the chances for me to apply for 489 NSW?

Is there any special conditions for 489 NSW as well. For SA they have categorized base on colors, In the same way, do we have any conditions for NSW 489


----------



## Dreamer227

Dreamer227 said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> I am new to this forum but I am following the posts regularly, I would require your suggestions open my case, really appreciate if somebody can guide me
> 
> Occupation: ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points:
> ACS: +Ve
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Experience: 0
> English (PTE): 10
> Regional SS: 10
> 
> Total I have 55 + 10
> 
> ACS Have deducted 4 years from my experience and I will get 5 points in June 2018, and I might get 5 points for my wife's experience, but for the time being above are points I have now.
> 
> Can I go ahead and apply for 489 visa for South Australia, Can I keep some hope?
> Please shed some light on my situation...
> 
> Do we have any quota for a specific occupation, if so where can I check if there is quota left for 261313?





Dreamer227 said:


> Hi Saw,
> 
> I have 55 + 10 = 65, you mean I still need to have 5 points more in order to apply for 489 in SA?





sawtinnmaung said:


> Hi Dreamer227,
> 
> Yes, that's right. You need to have minimum 60 points and IELTS 7 individual. Since it is in red color now, you have to have higher points which is 80 to apply 489 SA.
> 
> Alternatively, you may want to consider 489 NSW.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Saw




Hi Saw,

What are the chances for me to apply for 489 NSW?

Is there any special conditions for 489 NSW as well. For SA they have categorized base on colors, In the same way, do we have any conditions for NSW 489


----------



## jontymorgan

Sohaibn said:


> Hi Jonty and anyone reading. This is my first post so not exactly sure if it's going just to Jonty or to all .
> 
> Jonty: Did you have your experience assessed for Finance Manager?
> Everyone: Is it compulsory to have work experience assessed for SA?
> TIA.


It is not compulsory to have a skilled employment assessment before applying for SA or DIBP, even if you are claiming points for experience, but it makes your application more straightforward if you do.

Depending on your occupation, SA requires between 1 and 3 years of experience. SA told me that they accept a skilled employment assessment as primary evidence of their experience requirement and any points claimed for experience. If you choose not to get a skilled employment assessment then you will need to provide sufficient other evidence of your employment and duties to SA.

If you are claiming points for experience then getting a skilled employment assessment is highly recommended. The DIPB place a lot of weight on the outcome of a skilled employment assessment (although they will still make their own investigations). If you choose not to get a skilled employment assessment then the DIBP will examine your experience very careful and effectively do the assessment themselves. 

I chose to get a skilled employment assessment done because I claimed points for experience and I wanted to know if there would be any problems with my experience before applying. Each occupation has its own rules about when you start counting experience so having that officially determined before applying gives some peace of mind. On other forums there are plenty of people whose assessment came back with fewer years than they expected. If you find that out during through a skilled employment assessment then it has only cost you a few hundred dollars. If you choose not to get the assessment and find that out at the full visa application stage then you will have spent thousands of dollars.


----------



## JASN2015

Dear friends,

I have a query regarding skills assessment.

1. I have received a positive outcome from EA last year with 7 years experience (10 points)
And with a diploma so they have mentioned in my outcome letter my DIPLOMA and 7 YEARS EXPERIENCE.
But now I have more than 8 years experience and a DEGREE.

Should I necessarily be assessed my work experience (now 8years ,,before the assessment it was 7) and my new DEGREE from another assessing body in order to claim points from DIBP/SA

PLEASE SUGGEST


----------



## akelasurfgirl

When did the South Australia changed their requirement of high points from 80 to 85?

Besides PTE what are other options with which we can increase our points.


----------



## jontymorgan

sarah.nimendry said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding skills assessment.
> 
> 1. I have received a positive outcome from EA last year with 7 years experience (10 points)
> And with a diploma so they have mentioned in my outcome letter my DIPLOMA and 7 YEARS EXPERIENCE.
> But now I have more than 8 years experience and a DEGREE.
> 
> Should I necessarily be assessed my work experience (now 8years ,,before the assessment it was 7) and my new DEGREE from another assessing body in order to claim points from DIBP/SA
> 
> PLEASE SUGGEST


If you are happy with getting a 489 visa then your current points are sufficient. Unlike other states, South Australia typically does not prioritise applications based on the number points and processes them in the order they are received. Increasing your points will not increase the likelihood of being accepted. 

However, you may want to increase your points so that you can apply for a 190 visa instead of a 489 visa. This will give permanent residency and means you don't have to convert your 489 visa at a later date. The simplest way would be just to upgrade your skills assessment from a diploma to a degree and use your current skilled employment assessment. This would give you 5 extra points and you could apply for a 190 visa with 55 + 5 points. I am not sure specifically how your assessing body works, but when I got my assessments, the skills assessment and skilled employment assessment were separate letters. Therefore, it is no problem updating one assessment but not the other. I don't see why you couldn't do this through EA but if you are unsure you can contact them first. Some assessing bodies will allow you get an 'updated' assessment for a reduced fee instead of going through the full application process again, but I can't advise on that because I don't know anything about EA.


----------



## jontymorgan

akelasurfgirl said:


> When did the South Australia changed their requirement of high points from 80 to 85?
> 
> Besides PTE what are other options with which we can increase our points.


It increased to 85 points in April 2017 but has now returned to 80 points.

Main options for increasing points are professional year, NAATI and points for spouse.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> If you are happy with getting a 489 visa then your current points are sufficient. Unlike other states, South Australia typically does not prioritise applications based on the number points and processes them in the order they are received. Increasing your points will not increase the likelihood of being accepted.
> 
> However, you may want to increase your points so that you can apply for a 190 visa instead of a 489 visa. This will give permanent residency and means you don't have to convert your 489 visa at a later date. The simplest way would be just to upgrade your skills assessment from a diploma to a degree and use your current skilled employment assessment. This would give you 5 extra points and you could apply for a 190 visa with 55 + 5 points. I am not sure specifically how your assessing body works, but when I got my assessments, the skills assessment and skilled employment assessment were separate letters. Therefore, it is no problem updating one assessment but not the other. I don't see why you couldn't do this through EA but if you are unsure you can contact them first. Some assessing bodies will allow you get an 'updated' assessment for a reduced fee instead of going through the full application process again, but I can't advise on that because I don't know anything about EA.


Dear Jonty and all friends

First of all, thank you very much for all of your replies.

My current positive outcome for Telecom Tech Officer from EA and this job category is not sponsored by any state. So I applied for another job category (cabler) and stills I have not received the outcome from TRA meanwhile TRA do not assess additional degree as soon as i get the outcome from the tra ,i definitely apply for SA sponsorship for 489. 



Currently EA issues one outcome letter which mentions both EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT and SKILLS ASSESSMENT and my outcome states that i have 7 years of experience and advance diploma (10 + 10 points).They do not assess either experience or qualifications alone. They said if i want to assess one component I should have to go through the whole process which is very difficult and 1000+ dollars.

now my experience is 8+ for the same employer
and I have a degree .

If I do not assess my new qualification and additional work experience from EA as it is very difficult process (need to write new CDRs which takes time and money),,

Will CO in DIBP assess my new degree and work experience ??????

or must I assess my qualification and experience from suitable body before applying to DIBP/SA ????

Thanks


----------



## bpravee7d

Hello all,

Submitted EOI for 489 today for 262113 system administrator. Waiting for 190 visa from NSW, but chances are less as 262113 is in stream 2. Where as SA, chances are high..now my questions are:
1. generally how fast we get the invitation
2. how long the VISA grant take?
3. Once the VISA is granted, can we travel immediately?
4. To apply PR, is it mandatory that the main applicant fulfill the criteria if staying 2 years or any dependent would do?


----------



## jontymorgan

sarah.nimendry said:


> Dear Jonty and all friends
> 
> First of all, thank you very much for all of your replies.
> 
> My current positive outcome for Telecom Tech Officer from EA and this job category is not sponsored by any state. So I applied for another job category (cabler) and stills I have not received the outcome from TRA meanwhile TRA do not assess additional degree as soon as i get the outcome from the tra ,i definitely apply for SA sponsorship for 489.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently EA issues one outcome letter which mentions both EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT and SKILLS ASSESSMENT and my outcome states that i have 7 years of experience and advance diploma (10 + 10 points).They do not assess either experience or qualifications alone. They said if i want to assess one component I should have to go through the whole process which is very difficult and 1000+ dollars.
> 
> now my experience is 8+ for the same employer
> and I have a degree .
> 
> If I do not assess my new qualification and additional work experience from EA as it is very difficult process (need to write new CDRs which takes time and money),,
> 
> Will CO in DIBP assess my new degree and work experience ??????
> 
> or must I assess my qualification and experience from suitable body before applying to DIBP/SA ????
> 
> Thanks


DIBP can assess experience independently of your skilled employment assessment but they can only accept qualifications as stated on your skills assessment from the assessing body. 

Unless you are planning to apply for a 190 visas with 55 + 5 points there is no point deviating from your original assessments because 50 + 10 points is fine to get a nomination from SA for a 489 visa. 

If you did want the extra points for your degree qualification then I suggest contacting the assessing body to see if they can assess your degree instead of your diploma. They may be able to do this if they haven't begun the assessing process. I did something similar with ICAA. I originally submitted my application to ICAA to be assessed as an Accountant. I realised there was not much hope of getting an invitation under that occupation so I contacted them to see if I could change my occupation to Finance Manager. They said that because they hadn't started the assessment process I could email them and they would amend my application with no extra fees. I wonder if EA would do the same with your qualification and/or experience. There is nothing to lose by asking.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> DIBP can assess experience independently of your skilled employment assessment but they can only accept qualifications as stated on your skills assessment from the assessing body.
> 
> Unless you are planning to apply for a 190 visas with 55 + 5 points there is no point deviating from your original assessments because 50 + 10 points is fine to get a nomination from SA for a 489 visa.
> 
> If you did want the extra points for your degree qualification then I suggest contacting the assessing body to see if they can assess your degree instead of your diploma. They may be able to do this if they haven't begun the assessing process. I did something similar with ICAA. I originally submitted my application to ICAA to be assessed as an Accountant. I realised there was not much hope of getting an invitation under that occupation so I contacted them to see if I could change my occupation to Finance Manager. They said that because they hadn't started the assessment process I could email them and they would amend my application with no extra fees. I wonder if EA would do the same with your qualification and/or experience. There is nothing to lose by asking.


thanks a lot jonty


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> DIBP can assess experience independently of your skilled employment assessment but they can only accept qualifications as stated on your skills assessment from the assessing body.
> 
> Unless you are planning to apply for a 190 visas with 55 + 5 points there is no point deviating from your original assessments because 50 + 10 points is fine to get a nomination from SA for a 489 visa.
> 
> If you did want the extra points for your degree qualification then I suggest contacting the assessing body to see if they can assess your degree instead of your diploma. They may be able to do this if they haven't begun the assessing process. I did something similar with ICAA. I originally submitted my application to ICAA to be assessed as an Accountant. I realised there was not much hope of getting an invitation under that occupation so I contacted them to see if I could change my occupation to Finance Manager. They said that because they hadn't started the assessment process I could email them and they would amend my application with no extra fees. I wonder if EA would do the same with your qualification and/or experience. There is nothing to lose by asking.


Thank you so much for your expertise answer


----------



## Oracle.2015

Oracle.2015 said:


> Visa lodged Applied on 12 Aug..
> 
> CO contacted on 12 September and asked for wife PCC and English requirements or vac2.
> 
> Replied ( 19 September ) ... with PPC and informed CO that we want to pay for vac2 for spouse.
> 
> Since then no reply from CO.
> 
> What could be the reason ?? Can we ask updates/status from CO ?
> 
> Regards.


CO contacted on 27-DEC-2017 for VAC payment of spouse. Paid on 28-DEC-2017.

What is next ? when should I get response from CO now ?

Regards.


----------



## theotherashish

sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest you to be patient. The normal processing time is between 5 to 8 months and you can even get before that.
> 
> Till then :fingerscrossed: All the best.


Hey buddy, how long did it take you to get an invite after you submitted your EOI? I have applied as Marketing Specialist in December myself.


----------



## sanlal

theotherashish said:


> Hey buddy, how long did it take you to get an invite after you submitted your EOI? I have applied as Marketing Specialist in December myself.



Hi, 

After submitting the EOI, I submitted my application on SA website by paying a fee of 200 AUD: https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php with all documents and received the invitation in 10 days to lodge my visa.


----------



## theotherashish

sanlal said:


> theotherashish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, how long did it take you to get an invite after you submitted your EOI? I have applied as Marketing Specialist in December myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> After submitting the EOIapplication on SA website by paying a fee of 200 AUD: https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php with all documents and received the invitation in 10 days to lodge my visa.
Click to expand...

If you dont mind can you tell me the date u filed the application? And your points are 85? I applied as Marketing Specialist just yesterday with 85 points.


----------



## JASN2015

Hi friends,

For SA NOMINATION process,they request below to prove, 

7.Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia

Please clarify it is a just a letter or should I produce bank statements or something ?

If it is a letter,,,please send me a sample.
Your reply is very much appreciated


----------



## HARESHNN

*Same query*



sarah.nimendry said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> For SA NOMINATION process,they request below to prove,
> 
> 7.Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia
> 
> Please clarify it is a just a letter or should I produce bank statements or something ?
> 
> If it is a letter,,,please send me a sample.
> Your reply is very much appreciated


I am about to submit my file to SA, so I have same query pertaining to Sufficient Fund.

I went thru SA official website which says main applicant should have $20,000 to $25,000 (including cash and asset). But I don't know how to prove it. I never came across such document.


----------



## HARESHNN

*Congratulations*



sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> After submitting the EOI, I submitted my application on SA website by paying a fee of 200 AUD: https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php with all documents and received the invitation in 10 days to lodge my visa.


First of all Congratulation dear,

Please share how you proved Sufficient Fund ?

Thank you


----------



## sanlal

HARESHNN said:


> First of all Congratulation dear,
> 
> Please share how you proved Sufficient Fund ?
> 
> Thank you


Hi, 

You dont need to provide any proof of sufficient funds and they don't ask you as well. If you have assets such as your own property then that itself suffices that you have sufficient funds. 

In my case, I mentioned the amount of 20,000 AUD, but didn't provide any proof to substantiate it.


----------



## sanlal

theotherashish said:


> If you dont mind can you tell me the date u filed the application? And your points are 85? I applied as Marketing Specialist just yesterday with 85 points.


Hi, I received the invitation to apply in 10 days. Filed my application on 6th November and received the invitation from SA on 16th November. 

SA takes minimum of two weeks to send you the invite if you have submitted all the requisite documents.


----------



## daussie

Are there IT jobs in SA??


----------



## Ali1993

Hi everyone,

I have been following this forum for some months now. I need some help with applying for the SA State Sponsorship.

I have lodged EOI for 189 visa (263311) with 60 points. The points break down is:
1. Age 24 (19th Dec), 25pts
2. Bachelor Degree, EA assessed, 15 pts
3. PTE (second attempt, L=90, R=90, S=90, W=85), 20 pts

How can I get the SA state sponsorship (190)? I do have family in SA with which I can access the SA Supplementary Skilled List. But since I continued with Masters, I cannot meet the 1 year work experience. Any work around anyone knows?

Would highly appreciate it! Thankyou


----------



## simplesam

HARESHNN said:


> I am about to submit my file to SA, so I have same query pertaining to Sufficient Fund.
> 
> I went thru SA official website which says main applicant should have $20,000 to $25,000 (including cash and asset). But I don't know how to prove it. I never came across such document.


Financial proofs can be Bank Statement, FD, PF,Mutual funds,etc.


----------



## simplesam

simplesam said:


> Financial proofs can be Bank Statement, FD, PF,Mutual funds,etc.


But they may not necessarily ask for proofs. Not in my case atleast.


----------



## Sohaibn

*key reasons for SA*

Hello all,
Can anyone put some suggestions here on the question asking key reasons for moving to SA.

TIA


----------



## KK12

Hi I am new here and please guide me .Actualy I am electrical engineer and want to apply for South Australia state sponsorship and I am currently in Sydney under 476 sub class .

My details are :
Code: 233311 Electrical Engineer 
EA done : 15 Points 
Pte : 10 Points 
Age : 30
No experience 

I want to souther Australia 489 state sponsorship,
Please guide me and I will be really happy to hear from you.


If I have any other alternative options please let me know to apply for any other state nomination 

Many thanks,


----------



## Sohaibn

*Work Assessment*

Hi guys,
Another question. 
CPA recognises skilled work experience if it is after a Bachelor degree (equivalent to aus bachelors) regardless of it being in Finance for my case. Will SA see it as same too.

The reason I ask is because on migration SA web it says skilled experience is after 'relevant qualifications'. Does that mean if I completed my Finance Masters in lets say 2017, only experience they'll count is after that degree's completion? Or they'll accept if CPA accepts it?

I hope i'm making sense here.

TIA


----------



## JASN2015

Sohaibn said:


> Hi guys,
> Another question.
> CPA recognises skilled work experience if it is after a Bachelor degree (equivalent to aus bachelors) regardless of it being in Finance for my case. Will SA see it as same too.
> 
> The reason I ask is because on migration SA web it says skilled experience is after 'relevant qualifications'. Does that mean if I completed my Finance Masters in lets say 2017, only experience they'll count is after that degree's completion? Or they'll accept if CPA accepts it?
> 
> I hope i'm making sense here.
> 
> TIA


What is the basic qualification for your job category?
Which qualification you used for the assessment?


----------



## bpravee

sarah.nimendry said:


> Dear Jonty and all friends
> 
> First of all, thank you very much for all of your replies.
> 
> My current positive outcome for Telecom Tech Officer from EA and this job category is not sponsored by any state. So I applied for another job category (cabler) and stills I have not received the outcome from TRA meanwhile TRA do not assess additional degree as soon as i get the outcome from the tra ,i definitely apply for SA sponsorship for 489.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently EA issues one outcome letter which mentions both EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT and SKILLS ASSESSMENT and my outcome states that i have 7 years of experience and advance diploma (10 + 10 points).They do not assess either experience or qualifications alone. They said if i want to assess one component I should have to go through the whole process which is very difficult and 1000+ dollars.
> 
> now my experience is 8+ for the same employer
> and I have a degree .
> 
> If I do not assess my new qualification and additional work experience from EA as it is very difficult process (need to write new CDRs which takes time and money),,
> 
> Will CO in DIBP assess my new degree and work experience ??????
> 
> or must I assess my qualification and experience from suitable body before applying to DIBP/SA ????
> 
> Thanks


Submitted for invitation on 23rd Dec. Don't know why it's taking this much time for invitation?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfood1

emtiaz_A said:


> congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Emtiaz bro. Can you please clarify one doubt. I am from same occupation; however, on south australia website it says "Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Research opportunities for your particular specialisation" 

I am a bit confused regarding additional condition stating "Research opporunities for your particular specialisation". What do we have to do to fulfill this? I am about to apply for the SA nomination.


----------



## fastfood1

emtiaz_A said:


> congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





sarb123 said:


> Applied SA Nomination on 20.12.16
> Points-- 70 including Nomination
> Occupation -- Production Manager
> Nomination received-- 06.02.17


Hi Sarb bro. Can you please clarify one doubt. I am from same occupation; however, on south australia website it says "Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Research opportunities for your particular specialisation" 

I am a bit confused regarding additional condition stating "Research opporunities for your particular specialisation". What do we have to do to fulfill this? I am about to apply for the SA nomination.


----------



## 1337

Guys, I have submitted an EOI for NSW 190 with 80 points under Stream 2 on January 06, 2018 (credentials given below). While my preference is for NSW, there is an option to apply under High Points scheme for supplementary occupations in SA. I am thinking I will wait this month (i.e. January) before deciding to apply for SA as well. Advice solicited. 


ANZSCO Code: 222311 Financial Investment Advisor (Stream 2)
Age: 30 points
PTE-A: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 points
State Sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 80 Points
Vetasses Positive Assessment: December 13, 2017
190 NSW EOI December 18, 2017 with 70 Points
190 NSW EOI January 06, 2018 with 80 Points [Updated - Added 10 language points]
NSW Pre-invite Awaited


----------



## lissalee

Shailz said:


> No, there is absolutely no need to increase the points. The points don't matter any more. You already have the invite.
> By the way i also had just 55 +5 points and applied under finance manager. My process didn't take long. just wait some time and be quick in responding to CO, if there is any contact.
> All the best!


Thanks for this it is very encouraging because i'm in the same boat and í was beginning to get discouraged because i lodged my visa in mid Dec and absolutely no CO contact


----------



## trvl1982

*Last Name ?*

Hi There, 
I am filling South Australia Form . I see First Name and last name is mandatory for Spouse. My Spouse has only First name as per Passport. What shall I use in second name?
Expert Pl advice. 

Thanks


----------



## NB

trvl1982 said:


> Hi There,
> I am filling South Australia Form . I see First Name and last name is mandatory for Spouse. My Spouse has only First name as per Passport. What shall I use in second name?
> Expert Pl advice.
> 
> Thanks


What ever be the advice and solution for this immediate problem, in the long run, it will be much better for you if you can get a fresh passport with the name split into first and second name
Ditto with other connected documents

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang

1337 said:


> Guys, I have submitted an EOI for NSW 190 with 80 points under Stream 2 on January 06, 2018 (credentials given below). While my preference is for NSW, there is an option to apply under High Points scheme for supplementary occupations in SA. I am thinking I will wait this month (i.e. January) before deciding to apply for SA as well. Advice solicited.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 222311 Financial Investment Advisor (Stream 2)
> Age: 30 points
> PTE-A: 20 points
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 10 points
> State Sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 80 Points
> Vetasses Positive Assessment: December 13, 2017
> 190 NSW EOI December 18, 2017 with 70 Points
> 190 NSW EOI January 06, 2018 with 80 Points [Updated - Added 10 language points]
> NSW Pre-invite Awaited


I am not sure about the eligibility regarding SA 489 high point stream. I was going to apply for that as well but my agent told me that I have to work in SA for at least 6 months which I have not have. My situation is that I could only apply for NSW stream 2.


----------



## trvl1982

JennyWang said:


> I am not sure about the eligibility regarding SA 489 high point stream. I was going to apply for that as well but my agent told me that I have to work in SA for at least 6 months which I have not have. My situation is that I could only apply for NSW stream 2.


How do we apply in NSW stream 2 . I see only EOI is enough for NSW . Isn't it ?


----------



## bpravee

JennyWang said:


> I am not sure about the eligibility regarding SA 489 high point stream. I was going to apply for that as well but my agent told me that I have to work in SA for at least 6 months which I have not have. My situation is that I could only apply for NSW stream 2.


Which profile? I got 489 invite today for sys admin

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohaibn

sarah.nimendry said:


> What is the basic qualification for your job category?
> Which qualification you used for the assessment?


Hi Sarah, 
I'm looking to apply under Finance Manager. Got positive qualifications and skilled employment assessment from CPA. Completed Master of Professional Accounting in Nov 2017 which was used for qualifications assessment. Work experience from Dec '14 to present. 

Regards,


----------



## JASN2015

Sohaibn said:


> Hi Sarah,
> I'm looking to apply under Finance Manager. Got positive qualifications and skilled employment assessment from CPA. Completed Master of Professional Accounting in Nov 2017 which was used for qualifications assessment. Work experience from Dec '14 to present.
> 
> Regards,


I don't know much about your assessing authority,but if you have got your employment assessment positive and claimed 3 years of related work experience,then you should have another qualification because your masters degree which was completed in 2014 or before parallel to the bugging of your job I suppose.
Because my assessment body counted my experience after my basic qualification for my accupation although I got more qualification later on.

If it is so,,,you don't have a problem.
Please wait for another expertise answers.


----------



## JennyWang

Thx for your reply! 
Mine is Medical Laboratory Technician and below is the detail. I don't have much work experience cause I spent time doing PhD.

ANZSCO Code: 311213
Age: 30
English: 0
Education: 20+5+5
Experience: 0 
Total 60+5
EOI submission 08-Jan-2018


----------



## JennyWang

trvl1982 said:


> How do we apply in NSW stream 2 . I see only EOI is enough for NSW . Isn't it ?


Well I guess it is the occupation. if your job title is on the NSW list then it is stream 1; if it is not , then you will automatically be stream 2. there is no way to indicate stream 1 or 2 when filling the EOI stuff.


----------



## Sohaibn

*Documents*

Hello all,
I just submitted my SA nomination application but it didn't ask for any documents except passport copies, completion letter from uni, qualifications assessment and reference letters from work. 
Is that it for documents or will i get an email from a case officer or someone for more?

TIA.


----------



## bpravee7d

Guys, is there any rule in 489 visa where we need to spend some time in rural area and not in the main city??


----------



## NB

bpravee7d said:


> Guys, is there any rule in 489 visa where we need to spend some time in rural area and not in the main city??


That’s the main rule
For 2 years you have to live AND work in rural Australia only

Cheers


----------



## HARESHNN

bpravee7d said:


> Guys, is there any rule in 489 visa where we need to spend some time in rural area and not in the main city??


Skilled nomination requirements


----------



## jontymorgan

bpravee7d said:


> Guys, is there any rule in 489 visa where we need to spend some time in rural area and not in the main city??


The whole of South Australia is considered to be a 'Regional' area for the purposes of the 489 visa. This means that you can live anywhere in South Australia including Adelaide.

Only the following areas of Australia are not considered Regional: Sydney, Newcastle, Wollongong, the NSW Central Coast, Brisbane, the Gold Coast, Perth, Melbourne, ACT


----------



## bpravee

jontymorgan said:


> The whole of South Australia is considered to be a 'Regional' area for the purposes of the 489 visa. This means that you can live anywhere in South Australia including Adelaide.
> 
> Only the following areas of Australia are not considered Regional: Sydney, Newcastle, Wollongong, the NSW Central Coast, Brisbane, the Gold Coast, Perth, Melbourne, ACT


Thanks a lot. So I need not worry about the region

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## lissalee

thats all i submitted too and got the invitation to apply a couple of weeks later




Sohaibn said:


> Hello all,
> I just submitted my SA nomination application but it didn't ask for any documents except passport copies, completion letter from uni, qualifications assessment and reference letters from work.
> Is that it for documents or will i get an email from a case officer or someone for more?
> 
> TIA.


----------



## Sohaibn

*Thanks Lisa*



lissalee said:


> thats all i submitted too and got the invitation to apply a couple of weeks later


Thanks Lisa.
How long exactly did it take them to reply?(2 weeks? or 2-3 weeks) What's your occupation? and Have you applied for Visa now?

TIA


----------



## lissalee

it took 3 weeks for them to send me an invite.My occupation is Finance Manager and i applied for the visa on the 12th of December 2017


----------



## Sohaibn

lissalee said:


> it took 3 weeks for them to send me an invite.My occupation is Finance Manager and i applied for the visa on the 12th of December 2017


Thanks again for your response. My occupation is also Finance Manager. Hopefully get an invite soon. Have done it under high points category with 85 including 489 nomination points. Lets see how long they take. 
Let us know when you get the grant so we can see how long its taking these days  
Best of Luck.


----------



## sanlal

Hi everyone,

Received my direct grant today for SA 489 visa in 55 days of lodging visa. This forum really been very helpful. I did the entire process on my own with the help of this forum. 

I wish each and everyone waiting for a grant to get a visa. 

All the best.


----------



## HARESHNN

*Congratulations*



sanlal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received my direct grant today for SA 489 visa in 55 days of lodging visa. This forum really been very helpful. I did the entire process on my own with the help of this forum.
> 
> I wish each and everyone waiting for a grant to get a visa.
> 
> All the best.


Good to see that you got grant in SA 489.

I am about to pay 200$ for SA 489.

Do you think I will get invitation with 50 + 10 = 60 points in 341111 (Electrician General) ?????????


----------



## lissalee

Congratulations sanlal......


----------



## Sohaibn

sanlal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received my direct grant today for SA 489 visa in 55 days of lodging visa. This forum really been very helpful. I did the entire process on my own with the help of this forum.
> 
> I wish each and everyone waiting for a grant to get a visa.
> 
> All the best.


Many congrats man. Great start to 2018 for you 
2 questions.
After applying on 6/11, when did SA nominate you?
and 2. what is 'direct' grant?

TIA


----------



## sanlal

HARESHNN said:


> Good to see that you got grant in SA 489.
> 
> I am about to pay 200$ for SA 489.
> 
> Do you think I will get invitation with 50 + 10 = 60 points in 341111 (Electrician General) ?????????


Your occupation 341111: ELECTRICIAN has an additional requirement of Competent english. You need to fulfill this criteria for getting the nomination from SA. 

I would suggest appear for an English exam either IELTS or PTE-A.


----------



## sanlal

Sohaibn said:


> Many congrats man. Great start to 2018 for you
> 2 questions.
> After applying on 6/11, when did SA nominate you?
> and 2. what is 'direct' grant?
> 
> TIA


Thank you Sohaibn. I received the invitation to apply from SA in 10 days i.e. on 16/11/2017. Direct Grant means without any case officer (CO) contact I got my visa.


----------



## JASN2015

sanlal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received my direct grant today for SA 489 visa in 55 days of lodging visa. This forum really been very helpful. I did the entire process on my own with the help of this forum.
> 
> I wish each and everyone waiting for a grant to get a visa.
> 
> All the best.


My congratulations brother,
All the best


----------



## JASN2015

Quote:
Originally Posted by HARESHNN View Post
Good to see that you got grant in SA 489.

I am about to pay 200$ for SA 489.

Do you think I will get invitation with 50 + 10 = 60 points in 341111 (Electrician General) ?????????

Originally Posted by sanlal
Your occupation 341111: ELECTRICIAN has an additional requirement of Competent english. You need to fulfill this criteria for getting the nomination from SA. 

I would suggest appear for an English exam either IELTS or PTE-A.





That's true,,requirement is competent English.
If you already have 6 in each (competent English) components in IELTS or 50 for PTE-A, you can apply now.


----------



## JASN2015

sanlal said:


> Thank you Sohaibn. I received the invitation to apply from SA in 10 days i.e. on 16/11/2017. Direct Grant means without any case officer (CO) contact I got my visa.



Sanlal,,

Did you upload form 80 ,form 1227 (no sure the number)
with the visa application.pls share all the documents you updated with the visa application for everyone'sake


----------



## Sohaibn

sanlal said:


> Thank you Sohaibn. I received the invitation to apply from SA in 10 days i.e. on 16/11/2017. Direct Grant means without any case officer (CO) contact I got my visa.


Thanks for your reply mate. 
Lets hope i get mine soon too and we cross path in Adelaide


----------



## HARESHNN

sanlal said:


> Your occupation 341111: ELECTRICIAN has an additional requirement of Competent english. You need to fulfill this criteria for getting the nomination from SA.
> 
> I would suggest appear for an English exam either IELTS or PTE-A.


Hey Dear,

I have 6 each in IELTS which is considered as Competent English. I wish that's enough.

thanks,


----------



## sanlal

sarah.nimendry said:


> Sanlal,,
> 
> Did you upload form 80 ,form 1227 (no sure the number)
> with the visa application.pls share all the documents you updated with the visa application for everyone'sake


Hi Sarah,

I did upload form 80 and form 1221. Its mandatory and is a character requirement form. 

Since, I'm based in India I uploaded: 
- Bank statement showing salary credit for all years of work experience
- Tax Statements: Form 16, Income tax return, Form 26AS, employee provident fund statement
- Salary slips 4 for each quarter
- Appraisal letter received from my employer.
- Appreciation letters received from employers / colleaugues
- company ID card, Business card, 
and the same set of documents which I uploaded during skills assessment.


----------



## sanlal

HARESHNN said:


> Hey Dear,
> 
> I have 6 each in IELTS which is considered as Competent English. I wish that's enough.
> 
> thanks,


Yes that's enough to proceed for SA application. Your signature states English 0 points and there were no details of IELTS points.


----------



## JASN2015

sanlal said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> I did upload form 80 and form 1221. Its mandatory and is a character requirement form.
> 
> Since, I'm based in India I uploaded:
> - Bank statement showing salary credit for all years of work experience
> - Tax Statements: Form 16, Income tax return, Form 26AS, employee provident fund statement
> - Salary slips 4 for each quarter
> - Appraisal letter received from my employer.
> - Appreciation letters received from employers / colleaugues
> - company ID card, Business card,
> and the same set of documents which I uploaded during skills assessment.



Thanks for your reply brother


----------



## JASN2015

Sohaibn said:


> Thanks again for your response. My occupation is also Finance Manager. Hopefully get an invite soon. Have done it under high points category with 85 including 489 nomination points. Lets see how long they take.
> Let us know when you get the grant so we can see how long its taking these days
> Best of Luck.


Hi soha,,
Can't you apply for 190 visa with 80 points?
Points requirement for special condition category is 80 points,,isn't it


----------



## Sohaibn

Hi Sarah,
I read somewhere that I needed 85 points for my occupation finance manager. That’s why I went for 489. Plus I had to satisfy special conditions under this occupation. So when I did the research for Nomination 489 looked like the plausible option.

Let me know if I’m missing on anything. I still haven’t got the outcome. Could easily put in another one for 190. Your guidance is greatly appreciated as I’m pretty much relying on my own research and guidance from this forum. 

Regards,
Sohaib


----------



## JASN2015

*190 visa - SA*



Sohaibn said:


> Hi Sarah,
> I read somewhere that I needed 85 points for my occupation finance manager. That’s why I went for 489. Plus I had to satisfy special conditions under this occupation. So when I did the research for Nomination 489 looked like the plausible option.
> 
> Let me know if I’m missing on anything. I still haven’t got the outcome. Could easily put in another one for 190. Your guidance is greatly appreciated as I’m pretty much relying on my own research and guidance from this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Sohaib


Dear Sohaib,

Friend, I have just gone thorough the SA official site and found the information given below, and it says you only need 80 points for the to meet the SPECIAL REQUIREMENT APPLY category ,I think if you have 75 points in hand,you can apply for 190.
you also better to have a look.
experts please comment.

132211 - Finance Manager	

Additional Requirements - Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); 3 years work 
experience in field; South Australian graduates must be 
currently working in their field in South Australia for the 
last 12 months

1.If you have 80 points[/B] (including state nomination points) on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s (DIBP) points test, you will be able to access additional occupations (special conditions and Supplementary Skilled List)

2.You can apply for either a 489 or 190 visa provided you meet the minimum high points requirement and all other skilled nomination requirements.Please note for some occupations


Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## Sohaibn

Hi all
Anyone got nomination recently? Or has applied and waiting? Please share some timelines. 
TIA


----------



## raghavcv

Hi All,

I request your inputs & suggestions on my queries:

Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.

Current Scenario:
* Currently have only 60 points under Systems Analyst (261112) & residing in India
* Have 'Superior' English score thru PTE
* Have more than 1 year of related work experience
* No work experience in Australia
* Have applied for 189 & 190 (victoria) but feel chances are almost nill

Queries:
* Can i still go ahead and apply 190 or 489 for South Australia as i read that it should be minimum of 70 points without State points. Please correct my understanding if incorrect and do i qualify to apply for SA ?
* Any other option which i might have overlooked to apply for SA?
* Please suggest any other States where you feel the probability of Invite is higher (thinking of Queensland - Brisbane) ?
* 

with regards
Raghav


----------



## bpravee

raghavcv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I request your inputs & suggestions on my queries:
> 
> Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Current Scenario:
> * Currently have only 60 points under Systems Analyst (261112) & residing in India
> * Have 'Superior' English score thru PTE
> * Have more than 1 year of related work experience
> * No work experience in Australia
> * Have applied for 189 & 190 (victoria) but feel chances are almost nill
> 
> Queries:
> * Can i still go ahead and apply 190 or 489 for South Australia as i read that it should be minimum of 70 points without State points. Please correct my understanding if incorrect and do i qualify to apply for SA ?
> * Any other option which i might have overlooked to apply for SA?
> * Please suggest any other States where you feel the probability of Invite is higher (thinking of Queensland - Brisbane) ?
> *
> 
> with regards
> Raghav


As per my understanding it should be 70 points with state sponsorship and south Australia gives 10 points as state sponsorship points which makes it 70 for u 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohaibn

raghavcv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I request your inputs & suggestions on my queries:
> 
> Need your inputs and suggestions as i have few queries regarding my 'State Sponsorship' and Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Current Scenario:
> * Currently have only 60 points under Systems Analyst (261112) & residing in India
> * Have 'Superior' English score thru PTE
> * Have more than 1 year of related work experience
> * No work experience in Australia
> * Have applied for 189 & 190 (victoria) but feel chances are almost nill
> 
> Queries:
> * Can i still go ahead and apply 190 or 489 for South Australia as i read that it should be minimum of 70 points without State points. Please correct my understanding if incorrect and do i qualify to apply for SA ?
> * Any other option which i might have overlooked to apply for SA?
> * Please suggest any other States where you feel the probability of Invite is higher (thinking of Queensland - Brisbane) ?
> *
> 
> with regards
> Raghav


Hey man,
I'm not a migration agent but from what i can see is your occupation has special conditions. Which means you need to see this link below and satisfy conditions. (I've applied for nomination under Finance Manager which also has special conditions. I needed minimum 80 points(including state nomination points) to apply because of special conditions)

Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## raghavcv

Sohaibn said:


> Hey man,
> I'm not a migration agent but from what i can see is your occupation has special conditions. Which means you need to see this link below and satisfy conditions. (I've applied for nomination under Finance Manager which also has special conditions. I needed minimum 80 points(including state nomination points) to apply because of special conditions)
> 
> Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


They are looking at 80 points in my case as well for ICT professional, which leads to 70 points without adding state points. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TOPGUN

Just want to check if any database administrator here who have applied SA state sponsorship?


----------



## Sohaibn

raghavcv said:


> They are looking at 80 points in my case as well for ICT professional, which leads to 70 points without adding state points.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Also, as per their latest press release the 80 will become 85 from 01/02/2018.


----------



## addy101

hello friends.. can you please help me understand SA process, i have already submitted the EOI on 19th and I was reading through their website do we need to first apply for nomination or i can do it now as well.. Please share the process.


----------



## jontymorgan

addy101 said:


> hello friends.. can you please help me understand SA process, i have already submitted the EOI on 19th and I was reading through their website do we need to first apply for nomination or i can do it now as well.. Please share the process.


You need to apply separately for SA nomination on their website and pay the $200 fee. However, you don't currently qualify for a SA 190 visa under 'high points' because this occupation requires 85 points. You do have enough points to apply for a 489 visa.

Conditions for 221111 Accountant (General): _Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); 3 years work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; 85 points required under the 'high points' category_


----------



## Boilingsands

What are the forecasts for 261312 Developer Programmer?

189 Visa - 65 Points 489 Visa - 70 points For South Australia


----------



## jontymorgan

Boilingsands said:


> What are the forecasts for 261312 Developer Programmer?
> 
> 189 Visa - 65 Points 489 Visa - 70 points For South Australia


This occupation is under special conditions in South Australia so you will need 80 points (85 points from 1 February). Special conditions normally reset on 1 July so you can look at applying with 65 + 10 points then.


----------



## addy101

jontymorgan said:


> You need to apply separately for SA nomination on their website and pay the $200 fee. However, you don't currently qualify for a SA 190 visa under 'high points' because this occupation requires 85 points. You do have enough points to apply for a 489 visa.
> 
> Conditions for 221111 Accountant (General): _Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); 3 years work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; 85 points required under the 'high points' category_


thanks for the info, but just to clarify does 85 points requirement applies from 1st feb2018 or it is current requirement for Accountant. I saw this on website:

"If you have 80 points (including state nomination points) on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s (DIBP) points test, you will be able to access additional occupations (special conditions and Supplementary Skilled List)."


----------



## JASN2015

addy101 said:


> thanks for the info, but just to clarify does 85 points requirement applies from 1st feb2018 or it is current requirement for Accountant. I saw this on website:
> 
> "If you have 80 points (including state nomination points) on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s (DIBP) points test, you will be able to access additional occupations (special conditions and Supplementary Skilled List)."


Friend,
Unfortunately, for your occupation it is currently 85 points


----------



## Sohaibn

addy101 said:


> thanks for the info, but just to clarify does 85 points requirement applies from 1st feb2018 or it is current requirement for Accountant. I saw this on website:
> 
> "If you have 80 points (including state nomination points) on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s (DIBP) points test, you will be able to access additional occupations (special conditions and Supplementary Skilled List)."


Hey man,
Instead of 190 try 489 as with SS points of 489 you'll hit 85 and satisfy your professions requirements. Hope it works out.
Regards,
Sohaib.


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi

Just 3 grant in December and 1in January so far in the Visa 489 Immi tracker.

Any idea from anyone for slow pace of Grant. 

Ocuupation Code -149311
Points -85
Visa 489- South Australia 
Visa lodged on 18.10.2017
Current Status- Assesment in progress with no co contact.

Regards


----------



## Sohaibn

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi
> 
> Just 3 grant in December and 1in January so far in the Visa 489 Immi tracker.
> 
> Any idea from anyone for slow pace of Grant.
> 
> Ocuupation Code -149311
> Points -85
> Visa 489- South Australia
> Visa lodged on 18.10.2017
> Current Status- Assesment in progress with no co contact.
> 
> Regards


I reckon you need not worry as the normal processing times provided for DHA for your visa is 5-8 months. It's only been three months. No contact could mean you're heading for a direct grant. good luck. Though, how long did the nomination take for you?
regards,
Sohaib.


----------



## Madhukaushik

Thanks for the reply.

It took 15 days to receive invitation. 




Sohaibn said:


> Madhukaushik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just 3 grant in December and 1in January so far in the Visa 489 Immi tracker.
> 
> Any idea from anyone for slow pace of Grant.
> 
> Ocuupation Code -149311
> Points -85
> Visa 489- South Australia
> Visa lodged on 18.10.2017
> Current Status- Assesment in progress with no co contact.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you need not worry as the normal processing times provided for DHA for your visa is 5-8 months. It's only been three months. No contact could mean you're heading for a direct grant. good luck. Though, how long did the nomination take for you?
> regards,
> Sohaib.
Click to expand...


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

Hi, I applied for a SS state nomination in August 2017, got a direct grant last week. 
Keep your fingers crossed buddy. Direct grant is coming through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sohaibn

Hi Waqas,
How long did the Nomination itself take for you?


----------



## Madhukaushik

Thanks Mr Khan

Sharing your timeline and outcome have made optimistic & patient. Thanks.

Regards 





waqassaleemkhan said:


> Hi, I applied for a SS state nomination in August 2017, got a direct grant last week.
> Keep your fingers crossed buddy. Direct grant is coming through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeoprexx

is it possible to get an ITA with 60 points for 489 agricultural technician 311111. Heard points have escalated lately even 70 points cant get ITA for 190

can i also get nomination with 60 points from SA


----------



## sona0307

How many points are required for 489 SA nomination for Software Tester profile?


----------



## sona0307

Anybody with Anezsco: 261314 got 489 SA visa recently ??


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

Sohaibn said:


> Hi Waqas,
> How long did the Nomination itself take for you?




SA invite came only in 25 days. However, it took around 6 months for the grant. 
So, be hopeful guys. January-Feb is are the grant months!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Romeoprexx said:


> is it possible to get an ITA with 60 points for 489 agricultural technician 311111. Heard points have escalated lately even 70 points cant get ITA for 190
> 
> can i also get nomination with 60 points from SA


Having 60 points (50 +10) for a South Australia 489 visa in this occupation is fine. Unlike other states, South Australia does not normally choose people based on the number points they have, so once you have reached the minimum number of points required then you should get an invite (assuming that you meet all of the other criteria). Applications are processed in the order they are received, not by how many points you have.


----------



## jontymorgan

sona0307 said:


> How many points are required for 489 SA nomination for Software Tester profile?


This occupation is under special conditions so you would need to qualify under one of these categories:

- An international graduate of South Australia.
- Worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
- Have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
- Have high points

The high points requirement is currently 80 points but this is increasing to 85 points on 1 February.


----------



## Sadiq2012

Hi i just want to ask i have 80 points Accountant can i apply South Australia state? I think i will get 5 extra points plz tell me Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Sadiq2012 said:


> Hi i just want to ask i have 80 points Accountant can i apply South Australia state? I think i will get 5 extra points plz tell me Thanks


Yes,, you can apply for 190 visa with 80 points (current points requirement for your occupation is 85 points and state will give you 5 points for 190 and 10 for 489 visa)


----------



## jontymorgan

Sadiq2012 said:


> Hi i just want to ask i have 80 points Accountant can i apply South Australia state? I think i will get 5 extra points plz tell me Thanks


If you have 80+5 points then you will meet the points criteria. 

However, South Australia has strict residency rules for 190/489 visas. This is their main residency condition:

_If you are in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction includes South Australian international graduates residing interstate and overrides chain migration and high points categories_

Your profile says that you are currently living in Melbourne so if that is the case then you will be ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. If you are offshore then you will be fine.


----------



## Sohaibn

*January Invitations SN*

Hi all,
Has anyone been recently (January 2018 to be specific) invited by SA for 489 or 190?
Please reply to this thread if you've either applied for it this month and are waiting or have been invited this month. 
Regards,
Sohaib. 

my timeline:
ANZSCO: 132211 - Finance Manager
Points:
Age: 30
English: 20
Overseas Work Exp: 5
Degree: 15+5
Applied for 489 Nomination: 11/01/18 (high points category)


----------



## bpravee

Sohaibn said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone been recently (January 2018 to be specific) invited by SA for 489 or 190?
> Please reply to this thread if you've either applied for it this month and are waiting or have been invited this month.
> Regards,
> Sohaib.
> 
> my timeline:
> ANZSCO: 132211 - Finance Manager
> Points:
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Overseas Work Exp: 5
> Degree: 15+5
> Applied for 489 Nomination: 11/01/18 (high points category)


I applied on Dec 23rd and got invited in Jan 11 for 489

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

bpravee said:


> I applied on Dec 23rd and got invited in Jan 11 for 489
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## HARESHNN

Hello friends,

I got an invitation from SA, please guide me how to proceed further ? I mean what is next ? PCC, medical or first i need to create an account with IMMI ? 

Thank you,


----------



## tejas_dave30

waqassaleemkhan said:


> Hi, I applied for a SS state nomination in August 2017, got a direct grant last week.
> Keep your fingers crossed buddy. Direct grant is coming through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I have also lodged my application in August 2017 and still waiting for grant.

There is no CO contact after SEP-2017. 

May I know your occupation details and timeline. It is almost 6 months.

My Timeline :

Occupation : 261112(Systems Analyst)
Application Lodge : 10-Aug-17

I was thinking to call DIBP.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## sumitvirdi

Dear all,
I am production manager in small industry with 12-14 people working in it. 
I am getting salary cash in hand. Employer will provide salary slips and all necessary docs. 
Someone told me that as it is small scale industry, vetassess will give negative outcome and if there is verification by CO. He may reject visa. Also my employer english is functional. 
Please help what should i do? 
Thanks in advance 
Regards


----------



## JASN2015

HARESHNN said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got an invitation from SA, please guide me how to proceed further ? I mean what is next ? PCC, medical or first i need to create an account with IMMI ?
> 
> Thank you,


Congratulations mate


----------



## Oracle.2015

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also lodged my application in August 2017 and still waiting for grant.
> 
> There is no CO contact after SEP-2017.
> 
> May I know your occupation details and timeline. It is almost 6 months.
> 
> My Timeline :
> 
> Occupation : 261112(Systems Analyst)
> Application Lodge : 10-Aug-17
> 
> I was thinking to call DIBP.
> 
> Kindly suggest.


I think you should wait... current global processing time is 5 to 8 months.

Seniors may guide you better..


----------



## Diggy

Is SA still closing up for applicants with high points on the 1st of February?


----------



## waqassaleemkhan

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have also lodged my application in August 2017 and still waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no CO contact after SEP-2017.
> 
> 
> 
> May I know your occupation details and timeline. It is almost 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline :
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation : 261112(Systems Analyst)
> 
> Application Lodge : 10-Aug-17
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking to call DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly suggest.




My timeline is as follows

Occupation: 511112 (project administrator)
Application Lodge: 01 Aug 2017 
Direct Grant: 20 Jan 2018 

I think I got an early grant because i submitted my medical and police clearance before any contact by CO. Every CO contact adds more time which delays the process. 

However, I did get it. So if your documentation is complete without any discrepancy, the grant might be on its way. Please note that the average time is 6-8 months, so don’t worry if it takes a couple of months more. 

You will eventually get it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Sohaibn said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone been recently (January 2018 to be specific) invited by SA for 489 or 190?
> Please reply to this thread if you've either applied for it this month and are waiting or have been invited this month.
> Regards,
> Sohaib.
> 
> my timeline:
> ANZSCO: 132211 - Finance Manager
> Points:
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Overseas Work Exp: 5
> Degree: 15+5
> Applied for 489 Nomination: 11/01/18 (high points category)


A few reported here and on tracker.


----------



## sumitvirdi

sumitvirdi said:


> Dear all,
> I am production manager in small industry with 12-14 people working in it.
> I am getting salary cash in hand. Employer will provide salary slips and all necessary docs.
> Someone told me that as it is small scale industry, vetassess will give negative outcome and if there is verification by CO. He may reject visa. Also my employer english is functional.
> Please help what should i do?
> Thanks in advance
> Regards


Experts pl revert


----------



## Sohaibn

andreyx108b said:


> A few reported here and on tracker.


Hey mate,
been following both, tracker and this forum. 
lodged mine on the 12th, still waiting. fingers crossed. :fingers crossed:
Regards,
Sohaib.


----------



## jontymorgan

sumitvirdi said:


> Experts pl revert


What are your points and occupation code? Are you relying on experience to get to 50+10 points for SA 489 nomination? It will be highly suspicious if you are solely relying on evidence from your employer without any external verification (tax returns, bank statements showing wages deposited).


----------



## sumitvirdi

jontymorgan said:


> sumitvirdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts pl revert
> 
> 
> 
> What are your points and occupation code? Are you relying on experience to get to 50+10 points for SA 489 nomination? It will be highly suspicious if you are solely relying on evidence from your employer without any external verification (tax returns, bank statements showing wages deposited).
Click to expand...

My points are 
Age 30
Education 15
PTE 10
Work 0
State sponsorship (489) 10
Total = 55+10=65

My occupation is Production Manager ( Manufacturing) (ANZSCO Code: 133512). 
As i am not claiming any points for work experience, it is just to satisfy condition. 
Then also my case is suspicious.
What should i do? 
Regards


----------



## Sohaibn

Invited today  (489)
Time to apply for the visa.


----------



## bpravee

Guys I have a doubt.

For the visa application my consultant is asking for the medium of language for my wife's education . Is this mandatory as I'm not claiming spouse points. If yes how can we get that? Kindly help

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

Any hope any hope 489 visa south australia 80.


----------



## JASN2015

Diggy said:


> Any hope any hope 489 visa south australia 80.


It's depends on the occupation,,, what's your occupation mate.
However, points for special occasions apply occupation have gone to 85 now.


----------



## Diggy

JASN2015 said:


> Diggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any hope any hope 489 visa south australia 80.
> 
> 
> 
> It's depends on the occupation,,, what's your occupation mate.
> However, points for special occasions apply occupation have gone to 85 now.
Click to expand...

That will be beyond my reach, If i could get upto 75points without SS, I would definitely apply for 189 visa


----------



## JASN2015

bpravee said:


> Guys I have a doubt.
> 
> For the visa application my consultant is asking for the medium of language for my wife's education . Is this mandatory as I'm not claiming spouse points. If yes how can we get that? Kindly help
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> No, spouse only has to do IELTS and have 5 points as I remembered.medium doesn't matter mate.


----------



## bpravee

JASN2015 said:


> bpravee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have a doubt.
> 
> For the visa application my consultant is asking for the medium of language for my wife's education . Is this mandatory as I'm not claiming spouse points. If yes how can we get that? Kindly help
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> No, spouse only has to do IELTS and have 5 points as I remembered.medium doesn't matter mate.
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't done the IELTS yet and I'm not using partner point. So will she still need the IELTS or the medium of language
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Bullet2424

bpravee said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't done the IELTS yet and I'm not using partner point. So will she still need the IELTS or the medium of language
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a letter head from her college stating that medium of instruction was in English and it needs to be signed by the dean/principal.
> 
> Other way is to give IELTS or PTE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## NB

bpravee said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't done the IELTS yet and I'm not using partner point. So will she still need the IELTS or the medium of language
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> She can prove functional English in a number of ways other then an English test also
> 
> Go through this list and choose the easiest option
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## JASN2015

Mistake


----------



## andreyx108b

bpravee said:


> Guys I have a doubt.
> 
> For the visa application my consultant is asking for the medium of language for my wife's education . Is this mandatory as I'm not claiming spouse points. If yes how can we get that? Kindly help
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




You spouse need to either need to submit ielts, or letter as your consultant requested or you can pay vac2 which is about 4.5k AUD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitvirdi

sumitvirdi said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumitvirdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts pl revert
> 
> 
> 
> What are your points and occupation code? Are you relying on experience to get to 50+10 points for SA 489 nomination? It will be highly suspicious if you are solely relying on evidence from your employer without any external verification (tax returns, bank statements showing wages deposited).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My points are
> Age 30
> Education 15
> PTE 10
> Work 0
> State sponsorship (489) 10
> Total = 55+10=65
> 
> My occupation is Production Manager ( Manufacturing) (ANZSCO Code: 133512).
> As i am not claiming any points for work experience, it is just to satisfy condition.
> Then also my case is suspicious.
> What should i do?
> Regards
Click to expand...

Experts pl revert


----------



## RhiC

Hi. Also looking for SA and hoping to crack 85 points, but I had my IELTS with 8.5 overall so superior, but lost out on 10 points on EOI as I had 8.5/8/8/7.5 ?

Is PTE the same, do you need a certain score in all to get full 20 marks on EOI? Need 20 to qualify for high points! 

Thanks guys


----------



## andreyx108b

RhiC said:


> Hi. Also looking for SA and hoping to crack 85 points, but I had my IELTS with 8.5 overall so superior, but lost out on 10 points on EOI as I had 8.5/8/8/7.5 ?
> 
> Is PTE the same, do you need a certain score in all to get full 20 marks on EOI? Need 20 to qualify for high points!
> 
> Thanks guys


You need to score 89 each in PTE. 

It is more doable though than IELTS.

IELTS has an issue with writing where a lot of guy get 7.5 and jump over to 8 is nearly impossible... in PTE it is easier as you've got to type writing part,


----------



## RhiC

andreyx108b said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Also looking for SA and hoping to crack 85 points, but I had my IELTS with 8.5 overall so superior, but lost out on 10 points on EOI as I had 8.5/8/8/7.5 ?
> 
> Is PTE the same, do you need a certain score in all to get full 20 marks on EOI? Need 20 to qualify for high points!
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> You need to score 89 each in PTE.
> 
> It is more doable though than IELTS.
> 
> IELTS has an issue with writing where a lot of guy get 7.5 and jump over to 8 is nearly impossible... in PTE it is easier as you've got to type writing part,
Click to expand...


Thanks! It’s out of 90 right? Is 89 pretty tough to get?


----------



## bluebull2rhyme

Hi, Can someone help with the below query.

489 Provisional Visa South Australia says must work in a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area, Can a multinational company which do not have any registered office in South Australia be my employer? (Because most of the IT companies allow to work remotely).


----------



## bpravee

RhiC said:


> Thanks! It’s out of 90 right? Is 89 pretty tough to get?


It's 79 and not 89 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC

bpravee said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It’s out of 90 right? Is 89 pretty tough to get?
> 
> 
> 
> It's 79 and not 89
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh even better, thanks! Already have IELTS booked again for this weekend but if I don’t get 8 in all, I’m trying PTE next.... although nearest test Centre is 160 miles away!! ?


----------



## andreyx108b

bpravee said:


> It's 79 and not 89
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




Not that much easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggy

How long do SA take for invite?


----------



## jontymorgan

Diggy said:


> How long do SA take for invite?


Processing time for a 190/489 nomination from SA is currently 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

If vetassess give me positive assessment on my experience for non relevant education, and only 4 months of experience is left for points, will I be able to show experience for South Australia SS which is not considered for points( as SA wants 1 year of relevant experience in last 3 years).

Kindly suggest


----------



## Victor123

Hi All,

I have one query regarding SA sponsorship. At present, my occupation lies under Special Conditional on State Occupation list. I heard on every year when new occupation list will be introduced, then all occupations will reset to 60 points threshold, then it will be easy to apply SA in 190/489. 

Please shed some light on this topic.


----------



## VincyVincentVincy

Need some clarification from you guys here.

From what i found, chemical engineering is eligible for SA 190, as long as i get IELTS average of 7 and above?

however when i went to consult those migration agent, they tell me currently only NSW issue 190 to chemical engineers. are they ********ting? feels like they are because they're located in NSW so they encourage people to move there, use their service and earn our money....


----------



## jontymorgan

Victor123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query regarding SA sponsorship. At present, my occupation lies under Special Conditional on State Occupation list. I heard on every year when new occupation list will be introduced, then all occupations will reset to 60 points threshold, then it will be easy to apply SA in 190/489.
> 
> Please shed some light on this topic.


That is correct, assuming that the occupation stays on SA's 190/489 list next year and it isn't an occupation which SA requires higher points for (e.g. SA has often required 70 points for IT occupations).


----------



## jontymorgan

VincyVincentVincy said:


> Need some clarification from you guys here.
> 
> From what i found, chemical engineering is eligible for SA 190, as long as i get IELTS average of 7 and above?
> 
> however when i went to consult those migration agent, they tell me currently only NSW issue 190 to chemical engineers. are they ********ting? feels like they are because they're located in NSW so they encourage people to move there, use their service and earn our money....


233111 Chemical Engineer is on the SA supplementary skilled list so you would need to apply under one of the special provisions such as high points (currently 85+ points) or chain migration (if you have a relative living in SA).

The migration agent was partially correct because the occupation is not on SA's standard state nominated occupation list.


----------



## VincyVincentVincy

jontymorgan said:


> 233111 Chemical Engineer is on the SA supplementary skilled list so you would need to apply under one of the special provisions such as high points (currently 85+ points) or chain migration (if you have a relative living in SA).
> 
> The migration agent was partially correct because the occupation is not on SA's standard state nominated occupation list.


ah i see it, as long as i meet all the requirements under one of the category

seems like international graduate is the easiest one to achieve....

-international graduate of South Australia.
-worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
-immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
-have high points.


----------



## jontymorgan

SA migration has just announced that from today (19 February) these occupations are no longer available for nomination under the high points category:

132211 Finance Manager
221111 Accountant (General)
221112 Management Accountant
221113 Taxation Accountant
221213 External Auditor
222112 Finance Broker
222199 Financial Brokers nec
222211 Financial Market Dealer
222299 Financial Dealers nec 
222311 Financial Investment Adviser
222312 Financial Investment Manager
225113 Marketing Specialist

If you were planning to apply under high points for one these occupations then you will need to wait until July. If you have already submitted your application to SA then your application will still be considered. If you qualify in another way (e.g. chain migration) then you can still apply.


----------



## bluebull2rhyme

jontymorgan said:


> SA migration has just announced that from today (19 February) these occupations are no longer available for nomination under the high points category:
> 
> 132211 Finance Manager
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> 221112 Management Accountant
> 221113 Taxation Accountant
> 221213 External Auditor
> 222112 Finance Broker
> 222199 Financial Brokers nec
> 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> 222299 Financial Dealers nec
> 222311 Financial Investment Adviser
> 222312 Financial Investment Manager
> 225113 Marketing Specialist
> 
> If you were planning to apply under high points for one these occupations then you will need to wait until July. If you have already submitted your application to SA then your application will still be considered. If you qualify in another way (e.g. chain migration) then you can still apply.



Thank you for the information. How do you see the IT job marker in SA?..Will that be really tough to get a break?


----------



## Bullet2424

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Thank you for the information. How do you see the IT job marker in SA?..Will that be really tough to get a break?




IT job market is not that great in Adelaide. Getting a break is tough specially in your core area. If you are into .net or Java, you may try. System admins and Server admins have more job openings. Be prepared to get into entry level IT positions if you are keen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee

Bullet2424 said:


> IT job market is not that great in Adelaide. Getting a break is tough specially in your core area. If you are into .net or Java, you may try. System admins and Server admins have more job openings. Be prepared to get into entry level IT positions if you are keen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that's something positive for storage admin

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle.2015

Bullet2424 said:


> IT job market is not that great in Adelaide. Getting a break is tough specially in your core area. If you are into .net or Java, you may try. System admins and Server admins have more job openings. Be prepared to get into entry level IT positions if you are keen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir.. How are job opportunities for Oracle DBA's in Adelaide, SA ??


----------



## JASN2015

Oracle.2015 said:


> Sir.. How are job opportunities for Oracle DBA's in Adelaide, SA ??


Congratulations for getting the grant brother


----------



## JASN2015

Oracle.2015 said:


> Sir.. How are job opportunities for Oracle DBA's in Adelaide, SA ??



Congratulations for your grant


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> SA migration has just announced that from today (19 February) these occupations are no longer available for nomination under the high points category:
> 
> 132211 Finance Manager
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> 221112 Management Accountant
> 221113 Taxation Accountant
> 221213 External Auditor
> 222112 Finance Broker
> 222199 Financial Brokers nec
> 222211 Financial Market Dealer
> 222299 Financial Dealers nec
> 222311 Financial Investment Adviser
> 222312 Financial Investment Manager
> 225113 Marketing Specialist
> 
> If you were planning to apply under high points for one these occupations then you will need to wait until July. If you have already submitted your application to SA then your application will still be considered. If you qualify in another way (e.g. chain migration) then you can still apply.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## JASN2015

Hi experts,,

If someone get an invite for 489 visa from SS,THEN is it possible to submit a another application for 190 for south Australia by increasing the Points?


----------



## JASN2015

Hi experts,

Is it possible to submit a application for 190 visa while having a invitation for 489 visa in case of increasing the Points for south Australia


----------



## Oracle.2015

JASN2015 said:


> Congratulations for getting the grant brother


Thanks Brother..


----------



## Toldo.68

Hi guys, anyone applied after January 18th and got his nomination?


----------



## Indieaus

Toldo.68 said:


> Hi guys, anyone applied after January 18th and got his nomination?




i had applied for SA...n waiting for ...approval


----------



## santzz123

Hi everyone got my 489 SA visa on 27/02/2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Congratulations dear. Which occupation code did you apply for ? What were your total points and breakup if I may ask.



santzz123 said:


> Hi everyone got my 489 SA visa on 27/02/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdp9star

santzz123 said:


> Hi everyone got my 489 SA visa on 27/02/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please share your timeline, please?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## santzz123

EOI - july 7
Visa lodge - september 7
1 st co contact- oct 11 for pcc and medicals
Visa granted - 27 feb 2018
Total points - 70
IED - 16 may 2018
Job code - 261313 - software engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebull2rhyme

santzz123 said:


> EOI - july 7
> Visa lodge - september 7
> 1 st co contact- oct 11 for pcc and medicals
> Visa granted - 27 feb 2018
> Total points - 70
> IED - 16 may 2018
> Job code - 261313 - software engineer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



IED May 2018?..less than 3 months


----------



## santzz123

bluebull2rhyme said:


> IED May 2018?..less than 3 months




That is because my pcc expires on may


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santzz123

Can we study on 489 visa using local students fees? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen

Hi all, I currently have 55 points for 323211 (fitter). Is it hopeful for me to get a 190 nomination from SA with this point?


----------



## JASN2015

namnguyen said:


> Hi all, I currently have 55 points for 323211 (fitter). Is it hopeful for me to get a 190 nomination from SA with this point?


Definitely


----------



## jontymorgan

namnguyen said:


> Hi all, I currently have 55 points for 323211 (fitter). Is it hopeful for me to get a 190 nomination from SA with this point?


Yes, as long as that is 55 points before state sponsorship points.


----------



## namnguyen

jontymorgan said:


> Yes, as long as that is 55 points before state sponsorship points.


Thank you, but I did not mean to ask about the minimum points, but the possibility of getting an invite with 55 points.


----------



## sa489

Hi Guys, any idea about 489 visa processing time ?


----------



## jontymorgan

namnguyen said:


> Thank you, but I did not mean to ask about the minimum points, but the possibility of getting an invite with 55 points.


With SA once you meet the minimum numbers of points (together with any other requirements) then you should get an invite. Unlike other states, SA does not prioritise nominations based on the number of points.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All 

My query is regarding Work Experience requirement, acc. to SA website - (5.1 At least one year of skilled work experience in the past three years unless your occupation has a higher work experience requirement. Certain exemptions to this requirement may apply to international graduates of South Australia.)

do this experience has to be post date deemed Skilled for Point test or it is irrespective of date deemed Skilled(Vetassess Assessment).


----------



## andreyx108b

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> My query is regarding Work Experience requirement, acc. to SA website - (5.1 At least one year of skilled work experience in the past three years unless your occupation has a higher work experience requirement. Certain exemptions to this requirement may apply to international graduates of South Australia.)
> 
> do this experience has to be post date deemed Skilled for Point test or it is irrespective of date deemed Skilled(Vetassess Assessment).




You better enquire directly with SA, they are very responsive. However, for example avIC accepts any work exp. which is relevant, not only the post “deemed skilled”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

andreyx108b said:


> You better enquire directly with SA, they are very responsive. However, for example avIC accepts any work exp. which is relevant, not only the post “deemed skilled”


Sure, I will do that.

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Sure, I will do that.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it's true that SA respond each queries you make


----------



## JASN2015

Hi experts,

What is the commitment letter for state nomination for south Australia as stated in their requirements for nominations


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

JASN2015 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> What is the commitment letter for state nomination for south Australia as stated in their requirements for nominations


It is about your commitment and Knowledge about SA, you can google it and find lots of details available...


----------



## namnguyen

JASN2015 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> What is the commitment letter for state nomination for south Australia as stated in their requirements for nominations


Hi where did you find that SA requires a commitment letter? I don't find it in the document checklist of SA on the website? I only see that they require:

1. Copy of the personal details page in your valid passport.
2. A positive General Skilled Migration skills assessment for your nominated occupation. For international graduates of South Australia, the skills assessment must be in your nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia.
3. Details of English test result, if applicable.
4. Details of financial capacity or Financial Capacity Declaration for international graduates. 
5. Letter(s) from employer(s) for Australian work experience stating employment dates, job title, duties and tasks, salary and hours worked per week. If your occupation requires an additional 2-3 years work experience, you should also supply letter(s) from employer(s). 

For international graduates, high points, currently working in South Australia
as above plus item 6
6. Evidence of tertiary qualifications.
7. Evidence if claiming partner skills points or community languary points.

For chain migration, as above plus items below
8. Evidence of family relationship – copy of a birth certificate, marriage certificate, proof of name change.
9. Evidence that your family member is a permanent resident or Australian citizen and has been residing in South Australia for the last 12 months.

Or is there another checklist that I missed?


----------



## JASN2015

namnguyen said:


> Hi where did you find that SA requires a commitment letter? I don't find it in the document checklist of SA on the website? I only see that they require:
> 
> 1. Copy of the personal details page in your valid passport.
> 2. A positive General Skilled Migration skills assessment for your nominated occupation. For international graduates of South Australia, the skills assessment must be in your nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia.
> 3. Details of English test result, if applicable.
> 4. Details of financial capacity or Financial Capacity Declaration for international graduates.
> 5. Letter(s) from employer(s) for Australian work experience stating employment dates, job title, duties and tasks, salary and hours worked per week. If your occupation requires an additional 2-3 years work experience, you should also supply letter(s) from employer(s).
> 
> For international graduates, high points, currently working in South Australia
> as above plus item 6
> 6. Evidence of tertiary qualifications.
> 7. Evidence if claiming partner skills points or community languary points.
> 
> For chain migration, as above plus items below
> 8. Evidence of family relationship – copy of a birth certificate, marriage certificate, proof of name change.
> 9. Evidence that your family member is a permanent resident or Australian citizen and has been residing in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> 
> Or is there another checklist that I missed?



Thanks mate,,
I think I messed up .I just saw there was a document called commitment to SA, sometime it was on a other state's site.
Thanks for reminding me.
Anyway there is a requirement when filling the application that they ask the reason for choosing SA.


----------



## fastfood1

Hey guys,

So here is our situation:

We understand that Immigration SA requirement is to have one year of Skilled Experience within last three years for overseas 489 applicants. 

Now in our case, after completion of my Master's degree I have in total 3 years and 4 months of experience; however, VETASSESS has deducted 3 years from my experience for my field of studies not highly relevant to my occupation "Production Manager - Manufacturing - 133512" leaving only 4 months skilled experience in outcome. 

In this case, am I still eligible to apply for SA 489 or do I have to wait another 8 months to apply? 

I understand that I cannot claim complete 3.4 years experience with DIBP but some states like VICTORIA does accept complete experience without any skill assessment body deduction. 

I really appreciate your clarification in this matter.


----------



## Toldo.68

You can email them directly, don't worry you can even negotiate with them about your situation and see. I did it once last year because of specific IELTS required score, they replied and they were very supportive. Even though they didn't accept my appeal, at least they cared about it and answered me. So, have a try, and, generally, it's better to have the advice from them, rather than apply and get rejected (hope not).


----------



## Shailz

fastfood1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So here is our situation:
> 
> We understand that Immigration SA requirement is to have one year of Skilled Experience within last three years for overseas 489 applicants.
> 
> Now in our case, after completion of my Master's degree I have in total 3 years and 4 months of experience; however, VETASSESS has deducted 3 years from my experience for my field of studies not highly relevant to my occupation "Production Manager - Manufacturing - 133512" leaving only 4 months skilled experience in outcome.
> 
> In this case, am I still eligible to apply for SA 489 or do I have to wait another 8 months to apply?
> 
> I understand that I cannot claim complete 3.4 years experience with DIBP but some states like VICTORIA does accept complete experience without any skill assessment body deduction.
> 
> I really appreciate your clarification in this matter.


I think you can show that experience while applying for SA. 
It's just that you cannot claim points for that. But, it's always better to confirm. Just give them a call. There is hardly any waiting time and they are happy to clear all your doubts.


----------



## fastfood1

Shailz said:


> I think you can show that experience while applying for SA.
> It's just that you cannot claim points for that. But, it's always better to confirm. Just give them a call. There is hardly any waiting time and they are happy to clear all your doubts.


Thank you so much for your quick reply,

Yes, I called them this morning and the girl on enquiry said that I have to wait for 8 months. But I am not sure if she provided the correct info. I have emailed them as well. Just wondering if someone else had the same situation and was eligible to apply.


----------



## Victor123

Need Advice:

I understand that Immigration SA requirement is to have one year of Skilled Experience within last three years for overseas 489 applicants. 



Now in my case, after completion of my B.Tech (E.C.E) degree I have in total 6 years of experience; however, Engineer Australia didn't approve my whole experience due to lack of Secondary documents. But they also advised me I can still claim my experience points when I will apply for Migration on DIBP (point purposes). They informed they can issue outcome only for Education.

Please share your opinions 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfood1

Victor123 said:


> Need Advice:
> 
> I understand that Immigration SA requirement is to have one year of Skilled Experience within last three years for overseas 489 applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> Now in my case, after completion of my B.Tech (E.C.E) degree I have in total 6 years of experience; however, Engineer Australia didn't approve my whole experience due to lack of Secondary documents. But they also advised me I can still claim my experience points when I will apply for Migration on DIBP (point purposes). They informed they can issue outcome only for Education.
> 
> Please share your opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are right. Since, you might not have submitted third party Tax documents so they didn't assess your employments but instead they given you Qualification assessment. You can surely claim the points with DIBP. Just not forget to submit lot and lot of evidence this time. Include bank statements, Tax documents, employments documents and job letter with proper duties. Good luck.


----------



## JASN2015

Hi experts,,

When filling online application for state sponsorship for south Australia, there is a question that *"is there any licensing requirements for the nominated occupation?*"
My occupation do not need a occupation license according to the state occupation list,,, but my occupation will need a license after I land to south Australia.

So should I say YES or NO to the question " is there any licensing requirements for the nominated occupation?"

Appreciate your response


----------



## varun118

Hi,

i have 65 points for 261313 code software engineer
with over 3 yrs exp
Am i eligible to apply for south australia 190 with 70 points including state sponsorship in current scenario


----------



## jontymorgan

varun118 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have 65 points for 261313 code software engineer
> with over 3 yrs exp
> Am i eligible to apply for south australia 190 with 70 points including state sponsorship in current scenario


This occupation is under special conditions so you would need to have 85 points to apply at the moment under the high points provision.

The points should reset to 70 points in early July. This occupation went to special conditions in 10 days in 2017/18 so you should submit your application to South Australia as soon as they start accepting applications in July. 

If you are offshore then you will only be able to apply for a 489 visa and not the 190 (unless the rules change for 2018/19).


----------



## varun118

jontymorgan said:


> This occupation is under special conditions so you would need to have 85 points to apply at the moment under the high points provision.
> 
> The points should reset to 70 points in early July. This occupation went to special conditions in 10 days in 2017/18 so you should submit your application to South Australia as soon as they start accepting applications in July.
> 
> If you are offshore then you will only be able to apply for a 489 visa and not the 190 (unless the rules change for 2018/19).


what are minimum number of points to apply for 489 for code 261313 for SA.


----------



## sawtinnmaung

varun118 said:


> what are minimum number of points to apply for 489 for code 261313 for SA.


90 points including State Sponsorship 10 points. They only accept 489 application for IT occupations in this program year (Jul 2017 - Jun 2018).


----------



## Shailz

fastfood1 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply,
> 
> Yes, I called them this morning and the girl on enquiry said that I have to wait for 8 months. But I am not sure if she provided the correct info. I have emailed them as well. Just wondering if someone else had the same situation and was eligible to apply.


My situation was a bit similar not exactly; I didn't want to show my experience in EOI so marked it as irrelevant but my occupation needed at least 1 year experience in same occupation (South Australia). So, I called them up and they said its not a problem, just asked me to send the proof of experience.


----------



## Victor123

fastfood1 said:


> They are right. Since, you might not have submitted third party Tax documents so they didn't assess your employments but instead they given you Qualification assessment. You can surely claim the points with DIBP. Just not forget to submit lot and lot of evidence this time. Include bank statements, Tax documents, employments documents and job letter with proper duties. Good luck.




Thank you for your reply.

I have submitted Form 16 for Initial 4 years, Letter issued by Employer "No PF deduction", CA certificate states "Salary was below taxable amount therefore Form 26AS doesn't reflect Employer name, ITR's for last 2 years with computation, Pay slips (Min 2 for each year, 7-8 pay slips for last year)

Do you thinks these documents are enough to support my experience when CO will contact me during Visa Stage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

varun118 said:


> what are minimum number of points to apply for 489 for code 261313 for SA.


Currently it's 85.
It will become 60 in the early in July


----------



## varun118

JASN2015 said:


> Currently it's 85.
> It will become 60 in the early in July


where can i see these kind of updates


----------



## JASN2015

varun118 said:


> where can i see these kind of updates



Lists of State Nominated Occupations

News releases


----------



## varun118

Hi
With 70 points (65+5 state sponsorship) for 190 SA in current scenario for 261313 software engineer
Is there any chance of getting an invite for SA
how long it might take from applying EOI


----------



## varun118

JASN2015 said:


> Lists of State Nominated Occupations
> 
> News releases


Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

varun118 said:


> Hi
> With 70 points (65+5 state sponsorship) for 190 SA in current scenario for 261313 software engineer
> Is there any chance of getting an invite for SA
> how long it might take from applying EOI


Mate,
Unfortunately you should have 90 points according to SA official site.
But it will reset to 60 in July


----------



## fastfood1

Victor123 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I have submitted Form 16 for Initial 4 years, Letter issued by Employer "No PF deduction", CA certificate states "Salary was below taxable amount therefore Form 26AS doesn't reflect Employer name, ITR's for last 2 years with computation, Pay slips (Min 2 for each year, 7-8 pay slips for last year)
> 
> Do you thinks these documents are enough to support my experience when CO will contact me during Visa Stage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


u

Let me tell you bro, recently EA has changed their requirement and now they are very strict with the Tax documents requirement. If you are telling them that your salary was under taxable then in their opinion you are not deemed skilled as being an Engineer you are not making enough money so you can pay tax, so you are not skilled. 

However, talking about DIBP there are over 90% chances that they will accept your Experience without any problem. EA has been recently not considering experience for lot of candidates and everyone is claiming it to DIBP. So you are good to go. 

You are luckly that at least they accepted your CDR stuff. Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> Mate,
> 
> Unfortunately you should have 90 points according to SA official site.
> 
> But it will reset to 60 in July




Lets see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfood1

Shailz said:


> My situation was a bit similar not exactly; I didn't want to show my experience in EOI so marked it as irrelevant but my occupation needed at least 1 year experience in same occupation (South Australia). So, I called them up and they said its not a problem, just asked me to send the proof of experience.


Wow, so if you marked it irrelevant that way you did not have to submit any documents to DIBP at the time of applying VISA? Did you submit any employment documents to DIBP? 

Marking Irrelevant did not affect your chances of gettings SA nomination? 

Great


----------



## fastfood1

Toldo.68 said:


> You can email them directly, don't worry you can even negotiate with them about your situation and see. I did it once last year because of specific IELTS required score, they replied and they were very supportive. Even though they didn't accept my appeal, at least they cared about it and answered me. So, have a try, and, generally, it's better to have the advice from them, rather than apply and get rejected (hope not).


Thank you so much for your help. Yes, I also found them very helpful. At least they reply and provide you with the correct information.


----------



## tejas_dave30

Hi All,

Very Happy to inform you all that finally I have received my grant today(17-Mar-18).

Don't lose hope and you all will get your grant soon. See my signature :


Occupation : 261112(Systems Analyst)
SA Applied : 05-Jul-17
Invitation received : 26-Jul-17
PCC: 02-Aug-17
Application Lodge : 10-Aug-17
Medical : 18-Aug-17
Co assigned : 23-Aug-17
Final Grant : 17-Mar-18
IED : 02-Aug-18
 
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## JASN2015

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Happy to inform you all that finally I have received my grant today(17-Mar-18).
> 
> Don't lose hope and you all will get your grant soon. See my signature :
> 
> 
> Occupation : 261112(Systems Analyst)
> SA Applied : 05-Jul-17
> Invitation received : 26-Jul-17
> PCC: 02-Aug-17
> Application Lodge : 10-Aug-17
> Medical : 18-Aug-17
> Co assigned : 23-Aug-17
> Final Grant : 17-Mar-18
> IED : 02-Aug-18
> 
> --------------------------------------------------


my congratulations mate


----------



## aziz.dss

tejas_dave30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Happy to inform you all that finally I have received my grant today(17-Mar-18).
> 
> Don't lose hope and you all will get your grant soon. See my signature :
> 
> 
> Occupation : 261112(Systems Analyst)
> SA Applied : 05-Jul-17
> Invitation received : 26-Jul-17
> PCC: 02-Aug-17
> Application Lodge : 10-Aug-17
> Medical : 18-Aug-17
> Co assigned : 23-Aug-17
> Final Grant : 17-Mar-18
> IED : 02-Aug-18
> 
> --------------------------------------------------


Hi Tejas,

Congratulations on your grant. I too received grant for SA 489 on MAR 15 with IED OCT 12 2018. When you plan on traveling?


----------



## samtam21

Hello friends.. In case of Rejection or Negative response from South Australia, how long they take to inform applicant? Do they inform applicant firmly after applying for nomination? I applied on 27th Feb but still no response from them


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> Hello friends.. In case of Rejection or Negative response from South Australia, how long they take to inform applicant? Do they inform applicant firmly after applying for nomination? I applied on 27th Feb but still no response from them


They have mentioned in their web it will take about 4,5 weeks to issue the outcome.so you will have to wait more 2 weeks. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sucess

JASN2015 said:


> Mate,
> Unfortunately you should have 90 points according to SA official site.
> But it will reset to 60 in July


JASN2015,
Going by the link you posted, there was no where it was stated it will be returned to 60. Or did you mean 80 (state point '10' inclusive)?
Elaborate further.


----------



## fastfood1

Shailz said:


> My situation was a bit similar not exactly; I didn't want to show my experience in EOI so marked it as irrelevant but my occupation needed at least 1 year experience in same occupation (South Australia). So, I called them up and they said its not a problem, just asked me to send the proof of experience.


Hey Man, I want to discuss my case with you, can you please give me your emai address? 

So, in your case, did you submit employment documents at all or were requested by case officer later on?

I have marked my work experience relevant in EOI, but I am planning not to submit employment documents as my work experience after deduction is only of 4 months and not points are being claimed. 

please advise. thanks


----------



## fastfood1

Anyone got +ve outcome recently? please share your timelines.


----------



## fastfood1

samtam21 said:


> Hello friends.. In case of Rejection or Negative response from South Australia, how long they take to inform applicant? Do they inform applicant firmly after applying for nomination? I applied on 27th Feb but still no response from them


You may expect outcome by Monday if haven't already received it.


----------



## vannakuma

Hi There,

I am new to this forum. Do anyone know when SkillSelect will upload additional new skills released on 18 March 2018 (immi 18/051) into the system for subclass 489 visa state nomination?

Thanks,


----------



## Moncouer

Hello all.
Pls I need an honest opinion.
Am an agricultural scientists. Am married, a family of 3,my wife is a general practitioner, but she will to right exams as soon as she's in Australia. Just got 489 invitation for Tasmania and south Australia. .presently an at crossed road,don't know which of the states is better in terms of job opportunity, and cost of living. I understand both countries as the highest unemployment rate. Pls genus in the house,help me out


----------



## andreyx108b

Moncouer said:


> Hello all.
> Pls I need an honest opinion.
> Am an agricultural scientists. Am married, a family of 3,my wife is a general practitioner, but she will to right exams as soon as she's in Australia. Just got 489 invitation for Tasmania and south Australia. .presently an at crossed road,don't know which of the states is better in terms of job opportunity, and cost of living. I understand both countries as the highest unemployment rate. Pls genus in the house,help me out


As per me SA has more options  but... that's your decision at the end.


----------



## Mani2246

Are there chances of invitation for 489 State sponsorship with 55 + 10 (65) points for Software programmer (pro rata category)? Need opinions.


----------



## Moncouer

andreyx108b said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> Pls I need an honest opinion.
> Am an agricultural scientists. Am married, a family of 3,my wife is a general practitioner, but she will to right exams as soon as she's in Australia. Just got 489 invitation for Tasmania and south Australia. .presently an at crossed road,don't know which of the states is better in terms of job opportunity, and cost of living. I understand both countries as the highest unemployment rate. Pls genus in the house,help me out
> 
> 
> 
> As per me SA has more options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but... that's your decision at the end.
Click to expand...

 Thanx for ur answer. Pls I need more answers. How bad is it to get a job in sa.I learnt it's difficult. Pls more suggestion


----------



## andreyx108b

Mani2246 said:


> Are there chances of invitation for 489 State sponsorship with 55 + 10 (65) points for Software programmer (pro rata category)? Need opinions.




Hm... i wonder about job options for 261
E in regional areas...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Mani2246 said:


> Are there chances of invitation for 489 State sponsorship with 55 + 10 (65) points for Software programmer (pro rata category)? Need opinions.


For the past couple of years South Australia has required 70 points for IT occupations.


----------



## Abhishek83

Moncouer said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> Pls I need an honest opinion.
> Am an agricultural scientists. Am married, a family of 3,my wife is a general practitioner, but she will to right exams as soon as she's in Australia. Just got 489 invitation for Tasmania and south Australia. .presently an at crossed road,don't know which of the states is better in terms of job opportunity, and cost of living. I understand both countries as the highest unemployment rate. Pls genus in the house,help me out
> 
> 
> 
> As per me SA has more options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but... that's your decision at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx for ur answer. Pls I need more answers. How bad is it to get a job in sa.I learnt it's difficult. Pls more suggestion
Click to expand...

It’s not that bad out there


----------



## tanya19850011

Hi Guys, 

in SA can we live in Adelaide? Or only countryside?

Did any Accountant of Auditor received invitation from SA this year?

Thanks a lot for all the information


----------



## bluebull2rhyme

tanya19850011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> in SA can we live in Adelaide? Or only countryside?
> 
> Did any Accountant of Auditor received invitation from SA this year?
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the information


You can live any where is SA , no restrictions as you have in NSW, Victoria.


----------



## samtam21

fastfood1 said:


> You may expect outcome by Monday if haven't already received it.


Still didn't hear anything for SA regarding invitation.. already 6 weeks passed.. Moreover a Bonus headache added due to technical error of Skillselect.. :boom:


----------



## vannakuma

*SA Nomination*



samtam21 said:


> Still didn't hear anything for SA regarding invitation.. already 6 weeks passed.. Moreover a Bonus headache added due to technical error of Skillselect.. :boom:


Hi Samtam21 - What is your total point test score? I have a feeling that SA is slow in its nomination due to its internal ranking by point score similar to the SC 189/489FS invitation.


----------



## samtam21

vannakuma said:


> Hi Samtam21 - What is your total point test score? I have a feeling that SA is slow in its nomination due to its internal ranking by point score similar to the SC 189/489FS invitation.


I applied for 489 with 60 including State Sponsorship points... are they really nominate based on points?

I heard that total 60 point is enough to get State Sponsorship if no other conditions are applied. Is it correct?


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> I applied for 489 with 60 including State Sponsorship points... are they really nominate based on points?
> 
> I heard that total 60 point is enough to get State Sponsorship if no other conditions are applied. Is it correct?


You are correct as far as I know


----------



## jontymorgan

samtam21 said:


> I applied for 489 with 60 including State Sponsorship points... are they really nominate based on points?
> 
> I heard that total 60 point is enough to get State Sponsorship if no other conditions are applied. Is it correct?


That is correct. Unlike many other states, SA processes applications based on the order that applications are received, not on the number of points. Assuming the necessary conditions are met, there is no difference between a 60 point application and a 90 point application.


----------



## irk321

JASN2015 said:


> You are correct as far as I know


JASN: 55 + 5 = 60 points(including state sponsorship) enough for 190 visa as Gen. Electrician?


----------



## Hope1024

*SA Increased Required Points to 80/85 for 489 Visa???*

Hi. I'm not sure if this is the correct thread, but I would really appreciate if any of the members here can help me out with some info. I'm trying to get a state nomination from SA and eventually get a 489 visa. 

I have garnered 70 points, and we have lodged our application for state nomination last March. The SA immigration website says results will come within 5-6 weeks time, but results for our application still hasn't and it is passing the 7-week mark. I am a bit concerned because I have read somewhere that SA requires minimum of 80/85 points to consider granting state nomination? 

Does anyone have any information? Thanks so much.


----------



## JASN2015

Hope1024 said:


> Hi. I'm not sure if this is the correct thread, but I would really appreciate if any of the members here can help me out with some info. I'm trying to get a state nomination from SA and eventually get a 489 visa.
> 
> I have garnered 70 points, and we have lodged our application for state nomination last March. The SA immigration website says results will come within 5-6 weeks time, but results for our application still hasn't and it is passing the 7-week mark. I am a bit concerned because I have read somewhere that SA requires minimum of 80/85 points to consider granting state nomination?
> 
> Does anyone have any information? Thanks so much.


Hi buddy,
Are you from Sri Lanka ?
Could you share your occupation ,experience because all are depends on those factors


----------



## JASN2015

irk321 said:


> JASN: 55 + 5 = 60 points(including state sponsorship) enough for 190 visa as Gen. Electrician?


Hey buddy,
Yes , definitely your points breakdown is enough for 190 SS from SA.
but lodge your application as soon as possible (1 - 2 days) unless you have already done because 341111 - Electrician (General) in now fallen to *low availability* so,soon it will be fallen down to *Special Conditions Apply *

soo hurry up bro.


----------



## Hope1024

JASN2015 said:


> Hi buddy,
> Are you from Sri Lanka ?
> Could you share your occupation ,experience because all are depends on those factors


Hi, my spouse is from SL. My occupation is Community Worker-411711 with 3-5 years experience. Hope you can share some info. thanks.


----------



## JASN2015

Hope1024 said:


> Hi, my spouse is from SL. My occupation is Community Worker-411711 with 3-5 years experience. Hope you can share some info. thanks.


If you meet all the requirements, then currently your occupation requires only 60 points for a 489 nomination. I suppose your are currently not living in a another states in Ausi

Note - you need:
Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Provisional 489 visa only; 2 years work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months


----------



## Hope1024

Yes, i meet all the requirements. just a bit worried because it has been more than 6 weeks now... and also read somewhere they increased the required points from 70 to 80/85 now...


----------



## Hope1024

I see. thanks a lot for sharing the info. guess will have to just wait this one out...


----------



## JASN2015

Hope1024 said:


> Yes, i meet all the requirements. just a bit worried because it has been more than 6 weeks now... and also read somewhere they increased the required points from 70 to 80/85 now...


Currently all the application got delayed due to system upgrade
Don't worry mate,, you occupation is only requires 60 points (with SS points) for 489


----------



## irk321

JASN2015 said:


> Hey buddy,
> Yes , definitely your points breakdown is enough for 190 SS from SA.
> but lodge your application as soon as possible (1 - 2 days) unless you have already done because 341111 - Electrician (General) in now fallen to *low availability* so,soon it will be fallen down to *Special Conditions Apply *
> 
> soo hurry up bro.


Thanks bro.

But I submitted my assessment on Feb 24 and still waiting for result. So lets assume if I lodge my EOI after June 30, 2018. So will that low availability renewed to Fully available?
Correct me if I am wrong by low availability means for current financial period July 1st 2017 to June 30 2018, and for that financial period quota for SS is almost near to end that's why availability is low as its heading towards end of current financial year quota for SS. But from July 1st 2018 it will get renew and will show as fully available?

Kindly enlighten me with your knowledge please.


----------



## JASN2015

irk321 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> But I submitted my assessment on Feb 24 and still waiting for result. So lets assume if I lodge my EOI after June 30, 2018. So will that low availability renewed to Fully available?
> Correct me if I am wrong by low availability means for current financial period July 1st 2017 to June 30 2018, and for that financial period quota for SS is almost near to end that's why availability is low as its heading towards end of current financial year quota for SS. But from July 1st 2018 it will get renew and will show as fully available?
> 
> Kindly enlighten me with your knowledge please.


As far as I know,, you are 100% correct


----------



## irk321

JASN2015 said:


> As far as I know,, you are 100% correct


Perfect!!!

So buddy how much points I need if I want NSW SS? My 2nd question is if I got SA SS 190 so can I land to NSW as 190 is a moral obligation so it wont impact my citizenship later?


----------



## JASN2015

irk321 said:


> Perfect!!!
> 
> So buddy how much points I need if I want NSW SS? My 2nd question is if I got SA SS 190 so can I land to NSW as 190 is a moral obligation so it wont impact my citizenship later?


Bro.....You must live in the state which invited you, for 2 years because its the main condition of State Sponsorship concept.
But,You in a special condition,say,you get a job offer from NSW while you are searching job in SA (due job unavailability in SA ) , you may be able to more to another state advising all government bodies (my friend did so couple of years back) otherwise it will make huge consequences on citizenship later on....


----------



## samtam21

Hope1024 said:


> Yes, i meet all the requirements. just a bit worried because it has been more than 6 weeks now... and also read somewhere they increased the required points from 70 to 80/85 now...


Which date of March did you apply for SA SS buddy? 

I applied on Feb and still waiting and waiting..


----------



## irk321

JASN2015 said:


> Bro.....You must live in the state which invited you, for 2 years because its the main condition of State Sponsorship concept.
> But,You in a special condition,say,you get a job offer from NSW while you are searching job in SA (due job unavailability in SA ) , you may be able to more to another state advising all government bodies (my friend did so couple of years back) otherwise it will make huge consequences on citizenship later on....


Bundle of thanks buddy. Much appreciated!


----------



## naqvih08

Hello friends. I need advise on below

I am civil engr with 65+5 points for SS. As special conditions apply for civil engineers and my bro is PR holder in SA...can i apply with these points under chain migration and whats are the chances of getting state nomination from SA in this senario??

Looking forward to ur valuable replies


----------



## JASN2015

naqvih08 said:


> Hello friends. I need advise on below
> 
> I am civil engr with 65+5 points for SS. As special conditions apply for civil engineers and my bro is PR holder in SA...can i apply with these points under chain migration and whats are the chances of getting state nomination from SA in this senario??
> 
> Looking forward to ur valuable replies


I am not an expert but I have Just gone through SA requirements,,it seems you can apply under this streem

You must have a bachelor degree or higher qualification. The qualification completed must be included and recognised on your skills assessment. Australian or overseas qualifications are acceptable.
Your immediate family member in South Australia must meet all requirements listed below:
Your family member residing in South Australia must be your grandfather, grandmother, father, mother, brother or sister. You can still apply if it’s your step or adoptive parent / sibling.
Your family member must be over 18 years of age.
Your family member in South Australia must be either an Australian Permanent Resident or an Australian Citizen.
Your family member must be currently residing in South Australia and have resided in South Australia for the last twelve months.
Your family member in South Australia is required to complete a statutory declaration to confirm that they meet the all chain migration requirements

if you are on the way to fulfill all the requirement as your occupation is in the Supplementary Skilled List, you would get an invite.

good luck.


----------



## naqvih08

JASN2015 said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends. I need advise on below
> 
> I am civil engr with 65+5 points for SS. As special conditions apply for civil engineers and my bro is PR holder in SA...can i apply with these points under chain migration and whats are the chances of getting state nomination from SA in this senario??
> 
> Looking forward to ur valuable replies
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an expert but I have Just gone through SA requirements,,it seems you can apply under this streem
> 
> You must have a bachelor degree or higher qualification. The qualification completed must be included and recognised on your skills assessment. Australian or overseas qualifications are acceptable.
> Your immediate family member in South Australia must meet all requirements listed below:
> Your family member residing in South Australia must be your grandfather, grandmother, father, mother, brother or sister. You can still apply if it’s your step or adoptive parent / sibling.
> Your family member must be over 18 years of age.
> Your family member in South Australia must be either an Australian Permanent Resident or an Australian Citizen.
> Your family member must be currently residing in South Australia and have resided in South Australia for the last twelve months.
> Your family member in South Australia is required to complete a statutory declaration to confirm that they meet the all chain migration requirements
> 
> if you are on the way to fulfill all the requirement as your occupation is in the Supplementary Skilled List, you would get an invite.
> 
> good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks and yes i went through this info on SA site. My concern is that if people getting invite with these points ??? any recent applicant got invited?


----------



## JASN2015

naqvih08 said:


> Thanks and yes i went through this info on SA site. My concern is that if people getting invite with these points ??? any recent applicant got invited?


Just apply bro,
I don't think number of points you have would be a issue as they don't rank applicant according to the points


----------



## mjke1337

hi all,

can anyone please guide me with SA sponsorship for 261313.

What is the current trend? are 65 pointers sponsored?

Regards

<update>

I got the below info:

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...mination-applications-for-ICT-occupations.pdf

I am not eligible anyways


----------



## JASN2015

mjke1337 said:


> hi all,
> 
> can anyone please guide me with SA sponsorship for 261313.
> 
> What is the current trend? are 65 pointers sponsored?
> 
> Regards
> 
> <update>
> 
> I got the below info:
> 
> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...mination-applications-for-ICT-occupations.pdf
> 
> I am not eligible anyways


Are currently residing in Melbourne?
Unfortunately, there would be a problem irrespective of the points if you currently live in a another state of Australia


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> Are currently residing in Melbourne?
> 
> Unfortunately, there would be a problem irrespective of the points if you currently live in a another state of Australia




Does SA refused applicants from the other states?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

andreyx108b said:


> Does SA refused applicants from the other states?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, SA has several conditions relating to residency. The main one is that onshore applicants must be living in SA. This is from the SA website:

_If you are currently in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you will be ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination.

If you are an relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the minimum work experience requirement, at least six months of this must have been undertaken in South Australia. Onshore applicants must meet this requirement and also be currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (minimum 20 hours per week).

If you completed your Australian qualification outside South Australia in the last three years (from the date you completed the course to the date of your state nomination application), you can only apply for the 489 visa. However, if you undertook at least six months of your skilled work experience in South Australia or you meet the chain migration requirement, you can apply for either a 489 or 190 visa. If you are currently residing interstate, you are ineligible to apply. 
_


----------



## andreyx108b

jontymorgan said:


> Yes, SA has several conditions relating to residency. The main one is that onshore applicants must be living in SA. This is from the SA website:
> 
> _If you are currently in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you will be ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination.
> 
> If you are an relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the minimum work experience requirement, at least six months of this must have been undertaken in South Australia. Onshore applicants must meet this requirement and also be currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (minimum 20 hours per week).
> 
> If you completed your Australian qualification outside South Australia in the last three years (from the date you completed the course to the date of your state nomination application), you can only apply for the 489 visa. However, if you undertook at least six months of your skilled work experience in South Australia or you meet the chain migration requirement, you can apply for either a 489 or 190 visa. If you are currently residing interstate, you are ineligible to apply.
> _


Thank you for clarifying! I was not aware!


----------



## bikashgupta

Hi Experts,
I Need a help with South Australia's state nomination process. I completed a 2 yrs course from South Australia recently. I have a job offer which I will be starting from tomorrow. I have assessed my skills as an electronics engineer. My questions is:
Should I apply for the state nomination through state's website asap or wait for few pay slips to show I am currently working in my nominated occupation? I do have the document of job offer as a evidence as well. 
I am aware that the processing time is around 4 -5 weeks and am eligible for the work experience exemptions.
Would love to read the views. Cheers.


----------



## samtam21

Is there anyone who applied for SA sponsorship during Feb & March, received ITA from SA recently?


----------



## Abhi_

What's the avg time SA is taking these days for nomination, is it more or less than 6 weeks.


----------



## samtam21

Abhi_ said:


> What's the avg time SA is taking these days for nomination, is it more or less than 6 weeks.


I have already passed 7 weeks.....


----------



## samtam21

irk321 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> But I submitted my assessment on Feb 24 and still waiting for result. So lets assume if I lodge my EOI after June 30, 2018. So will that low availability renewed to Fully available?


Did you communicate with SA regarding delay on your assessment buddy?


----------



## Boilingsands

What are the forecasts for 261312 Developer Programmer? 

189 Visa - 75 Points
489 Visa - 80 points For South Australia


----------



## Abhi_

samtam21 said:


> I have already passed 7 weeks.....


You must email them, the website says that avg time is 4-5 weeks. Also, did they ask for any further documents.


----------



## samtam21

Abhi_ said:


> You must email them, the website says that avg time is 4-5 weeks. Also, did they ask for any further documents.


Didn't get any doc request, so I was thinking of sending them an email.. later on thought SA probably takes time in case of rejection, but as per immitracker, many applicants of Feb 2018 are still waiting for ITA. One got ITA in April even


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> Didn't get any doc request, so I was thinking of sending them an email.. later on thought SA probably takes time in case of rejection, but as per immitracker, many applicants of Feb 2018 are still waiting for ITA. One got ITA in April even


Don't worry bro,mine it's 30 days now and my friend is passing 42 days without an invite
I this these delays because of skillsselect error on 4 th April and the modification done for the online application system in SA website.
You will receive your invitation soon.
Good luck bro


----------



## samtam21

JASN2015 said:


> Don't worry bro,mine it's 30 days now and my friend is passing 42 days without an invite
> I this these delays because of skillsselect error on 4 th April and the modification done for the online application system in SA website.
> You will receive your invitation soon.
> Good luck bro


Thanks buddy.. let us know if good news received by you or your friend.. coz I found one applicant of 26 Feb got ITA on 29 Mar... So Best of luck for your faster processing.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> Thanks buddy.. let us know if good news received by you or your friend.. coz I found one applicant of 26 Feb got ITA on 29 Mar... So Best of luck for your faster processing.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Ok bro, good luck you too.


----------



## andreyx108b

samtam21 said:


> Is there anyone who applied for SA sponsorship during Feb & March, received ITA from SA recently?




There are some reported. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARESHNN

Hello Friends,

I have logged my application to immiaccount on 26th Feb, but till date I have not received details of CO. The application status is "received". 
Here my query is "Do I need to inform them by any channel other than immiaccount ? "
In what circumstances they allocate a CO and when they choose to approve direct grant ?

Thank you,


----------



## JASN2015

HARESHNN said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have logged my application to immiaccount on 26th Feb, but till date I have not received details of CO. The application status is "received".
> Here my query is "Do I need to inform them by any channel other than immiaccount ? "
> In what circumstances they allocate a CO and when they choose to approve direct grant ?
> 
> Thank you,


I think you don't have to worry because I saw most members reports direct grant and status changed RECEIVED to Finalize or something.
Wish you a direct GRANT bro
Good luck.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

HARESHNN said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have logged my application to immiaccount on 26th Feb, but till date I have not received details of CO. The application status is "received".
> Here my query is "Do I need to inform them by any channel other than immiaccount ? "
> In what circumstances they allocate a CO and when they choose to approve direct grant ?
> 
> Thank you,


Not required...my status changed from "Received" to "Granted". I was never contacted by anyone. All the best!!


----------



## JASN2015

DeepaliVohra said:


> Not required...my status changed from "Received" to "Granted". I was never contacted by anyone. All the best!!



Hi bro,
How is the life in Adelaide with a 489 .
I'm asking because I have already applied for 489 states sponsorship from SA.


----------



## masterblaster81

Finally after waiting for 6.5 months. today i received an email requesting for further documents

Polio certificates

Medical examination only for me...which I did with my family at the time of application submission

Police certificate for my wife with maiden names. (I believe her name before marriage)

Regards


----------



## HARESHNN

Hey Guys,

Need some clarification. I have uploaded docs (like EOI, passport, educational, experience etc.) with my 489 application, Can anyone share the link of docs required with VISA ? 
Do I have upload form 80 & 1221 etc.
Please guide me in this

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

HARESHNN said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need some clarification. I have uploaded docs (like EOI, passport, educational, experience etc.) with my 489 application, Can anyone share the link of docs required with VISA ?
> Do I have upload form 80 & 1221 etc.
> Please guide me in this
> 
> Thanks


go through the thread, this may be helpful, few more documents may be required for 489

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## irk321

HARESHNN said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need some clarification. I have uploaded docs (like EOI, passport, educational, experience etc.) with my 489 application, Can anyone share the link of docs required with VISA ?
> Do I have upload form 80 & 1221 etc.
> Please guide me in this
> 
> Thanks


Hello HARESHNN,

I am on same boat buddy. I applied for assessment (TRA) on Feb 24, 2018 and waiting for outcome. Can you please tell me how much time TRA take for 341111 assessment outcome? Moreover will they update application status on portal that whats the current status of my application?


----------



## irk321

masterblaster81 said:


> Finally after waiting for 6.5 months. today i received an email requesting for further documents
> 
> Polio certificates
> 
> Medical examination only for me...which I did with my family at the time of application submission
> 
> Police certificate for my wife with maiden names. (I believe her name before marriage)
> 
> Regards


Congrats bro!

May I know for which occupation you have applied?


----------



## HARESHNN

irk321 said:


> Hello HARESHNN,
> 
> I am on same boat buddy. I applied for assessment (TRA) on Feb 24, 2018 and waiting for outcome. Can you please tell me how much time TRA take for 341111 assessment outcome? Moreover will they update application status on portal that whats the current status of my application?


My assessment was with Vetassess. There were 2 stages (1) doc verification completed within a month (2) practical test (they took 6 months for allocating date). 

Once you are done with practical test, you can expect results in a week.

All the best.


----------



## irk321

HARESHNN said:


> My assessment was with Vetassess. There were 2 stages (1) doc verification completed within a month (2) practical test (they took 6 months for allocating date).
> 
> Once you are done with practical test, you can expect results in a week.
> 
> All the best.


What documents you have attached for assessment stage?


----------



## HARESHNN

irk321 said:


> What documents you have attached for assessment stage?


Educational, professional experience, Salary statements, Passport copies, Duties I am performing at my workplace etc...


----------



## irk321

HARESHNN said:


> Educational, professional experience, Salary statements, Passport copies, Duties I am performing at my workplace etc...


Thanks buddy!


----------



## naqvih08

What are the chAnces of getting invite under chain migration for Civil Engineer 233211

Anyone applied under this???


----------



## naqvih08

While filling nomimation form for SA i am unable to proceed further from education part
After filling details when i press add...all details disappear and cant proceed further
What could be reason
Anyone faces the same???


----------



## JASN2015

naqvih08 said:


> While filling nomimation form for SA i am unable to proceed further from education part
> After filling details when i press add...all details disappear and cant proceed further
> What could be reason
> Anyone faces the same???


No idea bro, I didn't face that in my application process
Did you try in a another browser ?


----------



## samtam21

One thing has become undoubtedly clear that SA works based on their internal ranking measured by
applicant's achieved points.... current synopsis of immitracker is reflecting the same...


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> One thing has become undoubtedly clear that SA works based on their internal ranking measured by
> applicant's achieved points.... current synopsis of immitracker is reflecting the same...


it can't be bro


----------



## samtam21

JASN2015 said:


> it can't be bro


One of the applicants (EOI- 15th March) of High point category (90) got invitation today
from SA,, where as Some Feb applicants with 60 points are still waiting..


----------



## vikramchopra2490

Hello Sam I have applied for SA state nomination on 25 March 2018 and I am still waiting. I believe there was some technical issue on skill select website during 1st April to 8th April that is why invitations are delayed. Please let me know once you will receive an invitation. We are sailing in the same boat mate. Best of luck.


----------



## samtam21

vikramchopra2490 said:


> Hello Sam I have applied for SA state nomination on 25 March 2018 and I am still waiting. I believe there was some technical issue on skill select website during 1st April to 8th April that is why invitations are delayed. Please let me know once you will receive an invitation. We are sailing in the same boat mate. Best of luck.


I also believe skill select technical error delayed all of our files with SA... Specially 489 files
However, let us know about you also once you receive your invitation mate..


----------



## jontymorgan

samtam21 said:


> One of the applicants (EOI- 15th March) of High point category (90) got invitation today
> from SA,, where as Some Feb applicants with 60 points are still waiting..


There is nothing to suggest that SA has changed its process and there could be several reasons why the Feb applicants are still waiting. The most likely reason is that they have not updated immitracker. While immitracker is a helpful tool, many people enter their details when they apply but forget to update them when they receive their invitation. Another reason could be that SA has requested further information from or done additional verification for those applicants. Historically, SA has started processing applications in the order received but that does not necessary mean that they are approved in that order. 

It would be a major change in policy if SA moved from processing applications in the order received to a selection method based points. I would expect SA to make an announcement about such a change.


----------



## chamil

jontymorgan said:


> samtam21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the applicants (EOI- 15th March) of High point category (90) got invitation today
> from SA,, where as Some Feb applicants with 60 points are still waiting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to suggest that SA has changed its process and there could be several reasons why the Feb applicants are still waiting. The most likely reason is that they have not updated immitracker. While immitracker is a helpful tool, many people enter their details when they apply but forget to update them when they receive their invitation. Another reason could be that SA has requested further information from or done additional verification for those applicants. Historically, SA has started processing applications in the order received but that does not necessary mean that they are approved in that order.
> 
> It would be a major change in policy if SA moved from processing applications in the order received to a selection method based points. I would expect SA to make an announcement about such a change.
Click to expand...

Hello guys,
My eoi data also included in immitracker ( eoi feb 25- chamil) . However i applied to SA on 04th march still i didn't received an invitation .they didn't requested any addition information from me.they confirmed to me by a mali that they r going to continue my assessment after resloved skill select error on 11th Aprail ..


----------



## samtam21

chamil said:


> Hello guys,
> My eoi data also included in immitracker ( eoi feb 25- chamil) . However i applied to SA on 04th march still i didn't received an invitation .they didn't requested any addition information from me.they confirmed to me by a mali that they r going to continue my assessment after resloved skill select error on 11th Aprail ..


Did you send email to SA regarding skill select error bro? What was their observation as well as reply
on this issue? 
I didn't notify them after submitting EOI again. Is it necessary to notify them?


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> Did you send email to SA regarding skill select error bro? What was their observation as well as reply
> on this issue?
> I didn't notify them after submitting EOI again. Is it necessary to notify them?


Did you re-submit the EOI after error on skillsselect after 4th April ,and what is the condition in the EOI now?
Yes,, you can email them as we did then they will recheck your application and let you know that your application is being processing ?
Bro,Nothing will loose by emailing them.


----------



## samtam21

JASN2015 said:


> Did you re-submit the EOI after error on skillsselect after 4th April ,and what is the condition in the EOI now?
> Yes,, you can email them as we did then they will recheck your application and let you know that your application is being processing ?
> Bro,Nothing loose by emailing them.


Yes I resubmitted EOI.. Now both submission dates are reflecting..
I didn't inform SA regarding this bro... thought SA has already started processing my file before & they are aware of the error, if any discrepancy found with EOI, they'll notify


----------



## vikramchopra2490

Sam have you tried to track online application feature on SA official website?


----------



## vikramchopra2490

Sure I will let you know


----------



## chamil

samtam21 said:


> chamil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> My eoi data also included in immitracker ( eoi feb 25- chamil) . However i applied to SA on 04th march still i didn't received an invitation .they didn't requested any addition information from me.they confirmed to me by a mali that they r going to continue my assessment after resloved skill select error on 11th Aprail ..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you send email to SA regarding skill select error bro? What was their observation as well as reply
> on this issue?
> I didn't notify them after submitting EOI again. Is it necessary to notify them?
Click to expand...

 yes.i sent an email to them.plz refer the following reply from SA.
" Thank you for your e-mail.
I have noted and attached your e-mail to your file.
The application will continue in the assessment queue and during assessment I will confirm the EOI information."


----------



## samtam21

Has anyone faced situations like below...

**After submitting application with fees, all or some of the applied information recorded in SA immigration system has changed or removed automatically without your concern?
**Application refused without providing any reason or justification?


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> Has anyone faced situations like below...
> 
> **After submitting application with fees, all or some of the applied information recorded in SA immigration system has changed or removed automatically without your concern?
> **Application refused without providing any reason or justification?


No,,
Anyway what's this massage ?


----------



## samtam21

JASN2015 said:


> No,,
> Anyway what's this massage ?


Received an email (system generated) from SA immigration saying that-

Dear {Applicant Given Names(Application Assessment)} - (didn't write my Name)
'There was a change in your application status. Please check your account.'

I logged onto account and found -
My DOB disappeared from my profile section, even in front page summary section, DOB of 50 years back was mentioned. Status marked as refused


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> Received an email (system generated) from SA immigration saying that-
> 
> Dear {Applicant Given Names(Application Assessment)} - (didn't write my Name)
> 'There was a change in your application status. Please check your account.'
> 
> I logged onto account and found -
> My DOB disappeared from my profile section, even in front page summary section, DOB of 50 years back was mentioned. Status marked as refused


I presume you have downloaded the SA application after the lodgement to SA.
So you can send them a email with a attached copy of the application and report about the problem you faced


----------



## samtam21

JASN2015 said:


> I presume you have downloaded the SA application after the lodgement to SA.
> So you can send them a email with a attached copy of the application and report about the problem you faced


Strange thing is, they didn't outline any reason of rejection either by email or on their site.. So, in my initial email I asked them about reason of refusing and also informed them that my DOB changed automatically which I haven't changed ever.. They haven't reply..

I saw in other blogs that glitches are common in their site. Any idea what could be the reason of rejection? DOB changing or other reason?


----------



## JASN2015

JASN2015 said:


> I presume you have downloaded the SA application after the lodgement to SA.
> So you can send them a email with a attached copy of the application and report about the problem you faced





samtam21 said:


> Strange thing is, they didn't outline any reason of rejection either by email or on their site.. So, in my initial email I asked them about reason of refusing and also informed them that my DOB changed automatically which I haven't changed ever.. They haven't reply..
> 
> I saw in other blogs that glitches are common in their site. Any idea what could be the reason of rejection? DOB changing or other reason?


. What did you mention about the reason for applying SA.
there may be various reasons for rejection.
But they should inform the applicant


----------



## samtam21

JASN2015 said:


> . What did you mention about the reason for applying SA.
> there may be various reasons for rejection.
> But they should inform the applicant


Sister of my spouse is a PR in SA.. So I applied using their relation.. If there was any question about this they would've asked it after few days of application submission rather than waiting till 2 months almost.. right?
Even I didn't claim any point from Job Experience.. points earned from age, education & English test.
They didn't inform any reason, only received a system generated email.


----------



## naqvih08

samtam21 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . What did you mention about the reason for applying SA.
> there may be various reasons for rejection.
> But they should inform the applicant
> 
> 
> 
> Sister of my spouse is a PR in SA.. So I applied using their relation.. If there was any question about this they would've asked it after few days of application submission rather than waiting till 2 months almost.. right?
> Even I didn't claim any point from Job Experience.. points earned from age, education & English test.
> They didn't inform any reason, only received a system generated email.
Click to expand...

Strange and now i am bit worried as well as i applied based on my brother last week


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> Sister of my spouse is a PR in SA.. So I applied using their relation.. If there was any question about this they would've asked it after few days of application submission rather than waiting till 2 months almost.. right?
> Even I didn't claim any point from Job Experience.. points earned from age, education & English test.
> They didn't inform any reason, only received a system generated email.


Yes bro, you are correct but youll surely find a another way upon the reply from SA


----------



## chamil

samtam21 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,,
> Anyway what's this massage ?
> 
> 
> 
> Received an email (system generated) from SA immigration saying that-
> 
> Dear {Applicant Given Names(Application Assessment)} - (didn't write my Name)
> 'There was a change in your application status. Please check your account.'
> 
> I logged onto account and found -
> My DOB disappeared from my profile section, even in front page summary section, DOB of 50 years back was mentioned. Status marked as refused
Click to expand...

 this may be helpful to u.Check SA official website.
"If you can demonstrate an administrative error, you may request a review via email to Immigration SA and provide details regarding the grounds for your review request within 14 calendar days of the refusal notification"


----------



## samtam21

chamil said:


> this may be helpful to u.Check SA official website.
> "If you can demonstrate an administrative error, you may request a review via email to Immigration SA and provide details regarding the grounds for your review request within 14 calendar days of the refusal notification"


Prior to send review request I need to know the reason of refusal and changing my DOB, so I sent them email but haven't received any reply yet, heard that SA is very quick to response email, 3 days gone but no response.


----------



## rockford171

Hi All...I've got the ACS assessment done under job code 263111, and looking forward to submit EOI for SA migration.

At the moment, 263111 is under 'Special Conditions' - Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required

Can someone please confirm:
1. What is the difference between 489 and 190 visa 
2. As mentioned in previous posts, the points will be reset to 60 in July'18. At the same time, would 190 visa also become available ?

Thanks in advance for your valuable inputs!


----------



## vikramchopra2490

Hello guy's today I have received an email from SA. They have asked me to confirm the name of university from where I am graduated because there was some spelling mistake. I have replied them with accurate information. Looking forward to see positive response. Initially applied 25 March 2018.


----------



## sultan_azam

rockford171 said:


> Hi All...I've got the ACS assessment done under job code 263111, and looking forward to submit EOI for SA migration.
> 
> At the moment, 263111 is under 'Special Conditions' - Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required
> 
> Can someone please confirm:
> 1. What is the difference between 489 and 190 visa
> 2. As mentioned in previous posts, the points will be reset to 60 in July'18. At the same time, would 190 visa also become available ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valuable inputs!


489 is a regional visa where applicant will have to live and work in specified regional area, validity is 4 years and this is not a PR, however after living and working in designated area for 2 years, applicant can go for 887 visa which is pathway to PR for 489 holders


----------



## jontymorgan

rockford171 said:


> Hi All...I've got the ACS assessment done under job code 263111, and looking forward to submit EOI for SA migration.
> 
> At the moment, 263111 is under 'Special Conditions' - Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required
> 
> Can someone please confirm:
> 1. What is the difference between 489 and 190 visa
> 2. As mentioned in previous posts, the points will be reset to 60 in July'18. At the same time, would 190 visa also become available ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your valuable inputs!


'Special Conditions' means that you can only apply if you fit in one of these categories:

I am an international graduate of South Australia.
I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months. 
I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
I have high points (currently 90 points).

SA has required a minimum of 70 points for IT occupations for the last few years so it is likely that the points will reset to 70 points (not to 60 points) for your occupation in July 2018. For 2017-18, SA also limited offshore applicants to the 489 visa in IT occupations. We do not know yet whether this limitation is just for one year or if it will continue next year.


----------



## rockford171

jontymorgan said:


> 'Special Conditions' means that you can only apply if you fit in one of these categories:
> 
> I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
> I have high points (currently 90 points).
> 
> SA has required a minimum of 70 points for IT occupations for the last few years so it is likely that the points will reset to 70 points (not to 60 points) for your occupation in July 2018. For 2017-18, SA also limited offshore applicants to the 489 visa in IT occupations. We do not know yet whether this limitation is just for one year or if it will continue next year.


Thanks mate! I can only apply against the points (70 including 10 from state). 
So, should I submit EOI for 489 visa now (considering the 6-7 weeks processing time and fact that points will reset to 70 by then in July) or apply in July only ?
Also, is there any possibility of 190 visa under this occupation 263111 in July'18?


----------



## JASN2015

rockford171 said:


> Thanks mate! I can only apply against the points (70 including 10 from state).
> So, should I submit EOI for 489 visa now (considering the 6-7 weeks processing time and fact that points will reset to 70 by then in July) or apply in July only ?
> Also, is there any possibility of 190 visa under this occupation 263111 in July'18?


Yes, you can submit a EOI anytime if you have total of 60 points, but you will have to wait to submit a application to SA till they reset the points breakdown to 70 and remove your occupation from the 'special conditions apply'


----------



## andreyx108b

HARESHNN said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need some clarification. I have uploaded docs (like EOI, passport, educational, experience etc.) with my 489 application, Can anyone share the link of docs required with VISA ?
> Do I have upload form 80 & 1221 etc.
> Please guide me in this
> 
> Thanks




There is a good post by vikaschandra search the forum. 

Yes form 80 and 1221 are strongly recommended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samtam21

vikramchopra2490 said:


> Hello guy's today I have received an email from SA. They have asked me to confirm the name of university from where I am graduated because there was some spelling mistake. I have replied them with accurate information. Looking forward to see positive response. Initially applied 25 March 2018.


Best of Luck bro.. Hope you'll receive invitation soon


----------



## samtam21

Does anyone know how long SA takes (maximum days) to reply any query raised by applicants? It was displayed of replying within 2 working days which has already passed.
Is there any chance of skipping the query by them?


----------



## jontymorgan

rockford171 said:


> Thanks mate! I can only apply against the points (70 including 10 from state).
> So, should I submit EOI for 489 visa now (considering the 6-7 weeks processing time and fact that points will reset to 70 by then in July) or apply in July only ?
> Also, is there any possibility of 190 visa under this occupation 263111 in July'18?


You can submit your EOI now but you will have to wait until July before applying for SA state sponsorship. Nothing will happen with your EOI in the meantime. Make sure you only select SA in your EOI and not any other states. Your occupation went to special conditions very quickly (in 2 weeks) last year so be ready to submit your SA application as soon as SA starts accepting applications in July (usually around 4 July). If the conditions are the same as last year then you will only be able to apply for the 489 visa if you are offshore. In any case, you don't currently have enough points for the 190 visa as you would need 65 + 5 points.


----------



## JASN2015

samtam21 said:


> Does anyone know how long SA takes (maximum days) to reply any query raised by applicants? It was displayed of replying within 2 working days which has already passed.
> Is there any chance of skipping the query by them?


No idea,
You can submit a query in the online portal


----------



## rockford171

jontymorgan said:


> You can submit your EOI now but you will have to wait until July before applying for SA state sponsorship. Nothing will happen with your EOI in the meantime. Make sure you only select SA in your EOI and not any other states. Your occupation went to special conditions very quickly (in 2 weeks) last year so be ready to submit your SA application as soon as SA starts accepting applications in July (usually around 4 July). If the conditions are the same as last year then you will only be able to apply for the 489 visa if you are offshore. In any case, you don't currently have enough points for the 190 visa as you would need 65 + 5 points.


Thanks for the response!
Can you please explain more on why I should not select any more state in EOI other than SA?


----------



## jontymorgan

rockford171 said:


> Thanks for the response!
> Can you please explain more on why I should not select any more state in EOI other than SA?


On the SA migration website (Skilled migrants) it says:

_Lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) through SkillSelect - choose SA only and your state nominated visa subclass 190 or 489._

Selecting multiple states in your EOI indicates that you are not fully committed to SA and your application will likely be rejected. If you wish to apply for nomination from multiple states then use separate EOIs. There is no problem filing multiple EOIs.


----------



## Kasunr

*SA nomination*

Hi folks, doing this alone and any ideas or recommendations are highly appreciated. My occupation is currently marked as 'special conditions apply' and '489 provisional visa only'. From what I gather, these occupations move to special conditions apply state when the allotted invitations for a financial year are concluded. 

1. Will the '489 provisional visa only' restriction also be lifted when they open the new invitation round in July? or will this remain as it is?
2. I noticed that many suggested to create new EOIs for each different state I am planning to apply to.Is this possible to create multiple EOIs using the same email address within skill select?
3. Is it guaranteed that any occupation which is currently at 'special conditions apply' stage will be made available in July? Can I confirm this by understanding the ceiling levels published anywhere?
4. Will any application accepted by SA at the time when the occupation was stated as available be considered for processing, irrespective of whether the ceiling limit is reached later due to subsequent applications?:amen:


----------



## JASN2015

Kasunr said:


> Hi folks, doing this alone and any ideas or recommendations are highly appreciated. My occupation is currently marked as 'special conditions apply' and '489 provisional visa only'. From what I gather, these occupations move to special conditions apply state when the allotted invitations for a financial year are concluded.
> 
> 1. Will the '489 provisional visa only' restriction also be lifted when they open the new invitation round in July? or will this remain as it is?
> 2. I noticed that many suggested to create new EOIs for each different state I am planning to apply to.Is this possible to create multiple EOIs using the same email address within skill select?
> 3. Is it guaranteed that any occupation which is currently at 'special conditions apply' stage will be made available in July? Can I confirm this by understanding the ceiling levels published anywhere?
> 4. Will any application accepted by SA at the time when the occupation was stated as available be considered for processing, irrespective of whether the ceiling limit is reached later due to subsequent applications?:amen:


Hi dude, what's is your occupation and the points breakdown

1. Not sure this condition may be removed (most likely it will remain the same) but points cut-off may down to 70 or 60 according to your occupation

2.yes you can use same mail address or a different one

3.in previous years, it was back to normal condition.

4.Yes, as long as it remains as available , you can apply and may receive a positive outcome if you fullfil all the conditions


----------



## chamil

Hello guys...
I'm pleased to inform that i got my invitation today from SA after 60 days..


----------



## vannakuma

chamil said:


> Hello guys...
> I'm pleased to inform that i got my invitation today from SA after 60 days..


Hi Mate - Congrats on your receiving invitation from SA.

1). What is your total point test score?
2). Does CO require any docs or verification on any part of your app so that it took them 60 days to decide. 

3 weeks has been gone for me, 70 points.


----------



## chamil

vannakuma said:


> chamil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys...
> I'm pleased to inform that i got my invitation today from SA after 60 days..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate - Congrats on your receiving invitation from SA.
> 
> 1). What is your total point test score?
> 2). Does CO require any docs or verification on any part of your app so that it took them 60 days to decide.
> 
> 3 weeks has been gone for me, 70 points.
Click to expand...

Hi.. thank u.
1). 50 + 10 (SA nomination )
2).no .they didn't request any additional docs after i loged my application 

Wait and see.it will come.good luck


----------



## JASN2015

chamil said:


> Hello guys...
> I'm pleased to inform that i got my invitation today from SA after 60 days..



congrats bro.

good luck


----------



## JASN2015

Hi guys,

I have been invited by SA just a min ago.

I thank you all for giving me advice and opinion for my journey so far without a Migration agent.
If you all were not with me , I would not be in this point in the Ausi dream.

thank you and wish you all will have your invitation and grant soon.
good luck.


----------



## Shailz

JASN2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been invited by SA just a min ago.
> 
> I thank you all for giving me advice and opinion for my journey so far without a Migration agent.
> If you all were not with me , I would not be in this point in the Ausi dream.
> 
> thank you and wish you all will have your invitation and grant soon.
> good luck.


Many many congratulations!


----------



## JASN2015

Shailz said:


> Many many congratulations!


Thanks bro


----------



## jpss

JASN2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been invited by SA just a min ago.
> 
> I thank you all for giving me advice and opinion for my journey so far without a Migration agent.
> If you all were not with me , I would not be in this point in the Ausi dream.
> 
> thank you and wish you all will have your invitation and grant soon.
> good luck.


Congratulation!


----------



## JASN2015

jpss said:


> Congratulation!


Thank you very much bro


----------



## naqvih08

JASN2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been invited by SA just a min ago.
> 
> I thank you all for giving me advice and opinion for my journey so far without a Migration agent.
> If you all were not with me , I would not be in this point in the Ausi dream.
> 
> thank you and wish you all will have your invitation and grant soon.
> good luck.


Congrats...can u share ur timeline points and anzsco


----------



## andreyx108b

chamil said:


> Hello guys...
> I'm pleased to inform that i got my invitation today from SA after 60 days..




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been invited by SA just a min ago.
> 
> I thank you all for giving me advice and opinion for my journey so far without a Migration agent.
> If you all were not with me , I would not be in this point in the Ausi dream.
> 
> thank you and wish you all will have your invitation and grant soon.
> good luck.




Congratulations to you too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations to you too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you andre


----------



## JASN2015

naqvih08 said:


> Congrats...can u share ur timeline points and anzsco



Thanks bro
Age 25
English 0
SS 10
Experience 15
Qualifications 10


----------



## insider580

JASN2015 said:


> Thanks bro
> Age 25
> English 0
> SS 10
> Experience 15
> Qualifications 10


Congrats bro


----------



## JASN2015

insider580 said:


> Congrats bro


Thank you very much my brother


----------



## shivam7106

fastfood1 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply,
> 
> Yes, I called them this morning and the girl on enquiry said that I have to wait for 8 months. But I am not sure if she provided the correct info. I have emailed them as well. Just wondering if someone else had the same situation and was eligible to apply.


Hi Mate,

You got the correct information, you have to wait another 8 months before you can apply for the visa.


----------



## shivam7106

Hi friends,

I am helping one of my friend in lodging his PR application. I am not able to find my commitment letter which i wrote during my PR process. Can someone please share the letter with me, if possible.


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am helping one of my friend in lodging his PR application. I am not able to find my commitment letter which i wrote during my PR process. Can someone please share the letter with me, if possible.


You meant the commitment to south Australia while the state sponsorship application ??


----------



## ozana

Hi everyone,

I am about to apply to study Social work in South Australia. Could anyone please let me know if for international graduates, work requirement is mandatory for SA state sponsorship? My occupation states additional requirement as *2 year work experience*. Does this apply even if I have studied in SA? Please advice.

Thank you


----------



## shivam7106

JASN2015 said:


> You meant the commitment to south Australia while the state sponsorship application ??


Yes JASN2015


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Yes JASN2015


It's very brief description now in the online application which is is about 4-5 lines (about 70 words max in the space given).


I wrote about EDUCATION SYSTEM,
CLAEN,PEACEFUL and LAWFUL ENVIRONMENT,
GROWING ECONOMY in brief.



In fact ,the words limit exceed once you start writing


----------



## shivam7106

JASN2015 said:


> It's very brief description now in the online application which is is about 4-5 lines (about 70 words max in the space given).
> 
> 
> I wrote about EDUCATION SYSTEM,
> CLAEN,PEACEFUL and LAWFUL ENVIRONMENT,
> GROWING ECONOMY in brief.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact ,the words limit exceed once you start writing


Hahahaha....Exactly!!

Trust me I am living here from last 3 years and its a beautiful place to live (If a person can get a job here )


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Hahahaha....Exactly!!
> 
> Trust me I am living here from last 3 years and its a beautiful place to live (If a person can get a job here )


Yes I think so my friends are there for more than 10 years.
If everything is ok,I will be there in next year with my family.
Now I have an invitation from SA for 489.
I'm having an idea of doing PTE,65, to submit an application for SA for 190 after lodgement of 489 visa for the current invitation.
What do you think bro.


----------



## shivam7106

JASN2015 said:


> Yes I think so my friends are there for more than 10 years.
> If everything is ok,I will be there in next year with my family.
> Now I have an invitation from SA for 489.
> I'm having an idea of doing PTE,65, to submit an application for SA for 190 after lodgement of 489 visa for the current invitation.
> What do you think bro.


Hi Mate,

Your occupation is in the Supplementary list for SA, which means, that you have to fulfil there special conditions on top of your 60 points.

Those special conditions are mentioned in the SA website 
Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply

I will always recommend that if you can get the 190 then go for it over the 489.


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Your occupation is in the Supplementary list for SA, which means, that you have to fulfil there special conditions on top of your 60 points.
> 
> Those special conditions are mentioned in the SA website
> Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply
> 
> I will always recommend that if you can get the 190 then go for it over the 489.


Thank you bro,
I have two positive outcomes for skills assessment and got an invite for Occupation 2: 342411 for 489 (50+10) which is in the state occupation list in SA (no need high points).


----------



## akelasurfgirl

Hello @shivam7106, like this year South Australia has increased their high points to 85 and removed some of the occuptions from their list. Any idea, when will high high points come back to 80 and is there a chance that those removed categories like (Marketing Specialist) will come back.

Thanks


----------



## RhiC

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hello @shivam7106, like this year South Australia has increased their high points to 85 and removed some of the occuptions from their list. Any idea, when will high high points come back to 80 and is there a chance that those removed categories like (Marketing Specialist) will come back.
> 
> Thanks


I waited so long for SA invite! I had 80 points and they upped their high score to 90, then they took it off altogether so I did another EOI for NSW and got invite in a week! I am 44 days in since lodging visa. Have to stay in NSW for 2 years then heading down south for sure!!


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hey Guys

I have 65 points with sponsorship(Age - 30, Qualification : 15, Experience: 10 , English : 10). I am thinking of applying for SA state sponsorship. What are my chances of getting invited for 190 & 487 VISA. And is there any difference of the 2 VISAs in case of SA ?

Thanks
Dheeraj


----------



## dheerajsingla

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have 65 points with sponsorship(Age - 30, Qualification : 15, Experience: 10 , English : 10). I am thinking of applying for SA state sponsorship. What are my chances of getting invited for 190 & 487 VISA. And is there any difference of the 2 VISAs in case of SA ?
> 
> Thanks
> Dheeraj


Sorry , the points are without sponsorship


----------



## RhiC

RhiC said:


> akelasurfgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello @shivam7106, like this year South Australia has increased their high points to 85 and removed some of the occuptions from their list. Any idea, when will high high points come back to 80 and is there a chance that those removed categories like (Marketing Specialist) will come back.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I waited so long for SA invite! I had 80 points and they upped their high score to 90, then they took it off altogether so I did another EOI for NSW and got invite in a week! I am 44 days in since lodging visa. Have to stay in NSW for 2 years then heading down south for sure!!
Click to expand...

Sorry, I’m Marketing Specialist also


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have 65 points with sponsorship(Age - 30, Qualification : 15, Experience: 10 , English : 10). I am thinking of applying for SA state sponsorship. What are my chances of getting invited for 190 & 487 VISA. And is there any difference of the 2 VISAs in case of SA ?
> 
> Thanks
> Dheeraj


You are taking about 190 /489 or 487.

Pls share your occupation as all depends on the occupation.


----------



## dheerajsingla

JASN2015 said:


> You are taking about 190 /489 or 487.
> 
> Pls share your occupation as all depends on the occupation.


Oh yes, 489.
Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> Oh yes, 489.
> Software Engineer - 261313



Your occupation is now on special conditions apply category so you have to have 90 points now (with 10 state sponsorship points).
but it will be normal in July 2018 and your occupation will reach to high points category soon most probably in the July too.
so be ready to apply in the first week on the July.


----------



## dheerajsingla

JASN2015 said:


> Your occupation is now on special conditions apply category so you have to have 90 points now (with 10 state sponsorship points).
> but it will be normal in July 2018 and your occupation will reach to high points category soon most probably in the July too.
> so be ready to apply in the first week on the July.


Thanks for replying. Can you please elaborate ? I didn't fully get it.


----------



## dpkk

JASN2015 said:


> Your occupation is now on special conditions apply category so you have to have 90 points now (with 10 state sponsorship points).
> but it will be normal in July 2018 and your occupation will reach to high points category soon most probably in the July too.
> so be ready to apply in the first week on the July.


HI, 
I am also in 261313 category. But last year July 2017 the code 261313 was shown special conditions apply as same as showing now. But 261312 which is Developer Programmer was available last year. Do you think they will make 261313 available in the coming FY? I lost the chance to apply SA because of this code. Now Um worrying since I did not got the assessment of Dev. Programmer.


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> Thanks for replying. Can you please elaborate ? I didn't fully get it.


Currently your occupation needs 90 points.
In July, it will needs 70 points (last year also it remained as it is) ,and you only can apply 489 visa.
Last year, your occupation fallen into high points category in 15 July, after that your occupation needed 80,85 or 90 points.
If the current trend remains the same. Your occupation may reset to 70 (you have now 75) in 1-2 July,but in few days (3,4 days),again you will need 80 or higher points 

So I suggest you to fill a EOI by selecting only South Australia and be ready to lodge a application for SA in 1st,2nd July.

Think this helps


----------



## JASN2015

dpkk said:


> HI,
> I am also in 261313 category. But last year July 2017 the code 261313 was shown special conditions apply as same as showing now. But 261312 which is Developer Programmer was available last year. Do you think they will make 261313 available in the coming FY? I lost the chance to apply SA because of this code. Now Um worrying since I did not got the assessment of Dev. Programmer.


Bro,
Your occupation is in the high demand so be ready to apply in first week in July as soon as it opens for 70 points.

Fill EOI for selecting SA ONLY.
Make ready all the documents to apply SA.


Nomination process
You can find all the information here 

Good luck.


----------



## 20april

Hello all, has anyone applied for release letter from SA after coming to SA after Visa grant?


----------



## Kanaiya.patel

I have logged my file on 6th June 2017 and awaiting for my visa. I have a query with regards to the Initial entry date. Am aware that every applicant needs to enter before the initial entry date for the Visa to not expire/cancelled. My concern here is my 10months old kid...I'd like them to come may be a year later. What if they miss the initial entry date...Can in re apply them as eterant applicants again ..Can I add to my PR visas later if and when am eligible for it?? Please help


----------



## jontymorgan

Kanaiya.patel said:


> I have logged my file on 6th June 2017 and awaiting for my visa. I have a query with regards to the Initial entry date. Am aware that every applicant needs to enter before the initial entry date for the Visa to not expire/cancelled. My concern here is my 10months old kid...I'd like them to come may be a year later. What if they miss the initial entry date...Can in re apply them as eterant applicants again ..Can I add to my PR visas later if and when am eligible for it?? Please help


I realise this would not be ideal for a 10 month old, but could you bring your kid into Australia once before the Initial Entry Date just to trigger the visa. They can turn around immediately and go back home. There is no requirement to live in Australia immediately once the visa is triggered. I have heard of people flying to Australia and flying back on the same day to do this.

I am not sure of the implications of letting the visa expire or how easy it would be to get a new visa for the kid. I expect you would have to apply for a family visa.


----------



## vinodkalirawna1978

Kanaiya.patel said:


> I have logged my file on 6th June 2017 and awaiting for my visa. I have a query with regards to the Initial entry date. Am aware that every applicant needs to enter before the initial entry date for the Visa to not expire/cancelled. My concern here is my 10months old kid...I'd like them to come may be a year later. What if they miss the initial entry date...Can in re apply them as eterant applicants again ..Can I add to my PR visas later if and when am eligible for it?? Please help


What is reason for so much delay. I am also awaiting from 22 June 2017 for visa south Australia.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shivam7106

JASN2015 said:


> Thank you bro,
> I have two positive outcomes for skills assessment and got an invite for Occupation 2: 342411 for 489 (50+10) which is in the state occupation list in SA (no need high points).


Ohh that's great,

I just checked the first occupation 

See you on this side of the world soon.

All the best bro....!!


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Ohh that's great,
> 
> I just checked the first occupation
> 
> See you on this side of the world soon.
> 
> All the best bro....!!


Thank you,all the best you too


----------



## shivam7106

dpkk said:


> HI,
> I am also in 261313 category. But last year July 2017 the code 261313 was shown special conditions apply as same as showing now. But 261312 which is Developer Programmer was available last year. Do you think they will make 261313 available in the coming FY? I lost the chance to apply SA because of this code. Now Um worrying since I did not got the assessment of Dev. Programmer.


Hi mate,

No one of us can tell that whether the occupation will be open next year or not, we can only speculate this from the past experiences only. 

If you can get the 90 points then do apply during this financial year, if not, then we dont have any choice and we have to wait till next year. Also, keep one thing in mind that next year they might not open the occupation as well it totally depends on the skill shortage and the decision made by the state.

*Thumb Rule *: Whenever you get chance to migrate, make a use of it. If you are eligible for 190 and 489 both, then do choose 190 over 489. If you got choice in between 190 & 189, then go for 189

All the Best....!!


----------



## shivam7106

20april said:


> Hello all, has anyone applied for release letter from SA after coming to SA after Visa grant?


Hi,

One of my friend got that 2 years back. Now he moved to NSW

Simply write them a mail stating your reason for the movement and if they find it genuine they will provide you one.


----------



## poxy2325

Hi Guys,

Currently i fall into special condition for SA ( 149311) which requires 90 points to apply. As i read somewhere in forum that the special condition might be changed to normal in July , is this right?

now my questions is currently i am at 65 points plus 5 more for state sponsorship (190) . is it advisable to create EOI now with 65+5 points or wait till july for the special consition to get waived off?

thank you for your help

regards
Ahmad


----------



## JASN2015

poxy2325 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Currently i fall into special condition for SA ( 149311) which requires 90 points to apply. As i read somewhere in forum that the special condition might be changed to normal in July , is this right?
> 
> now my questions is currently i am at 65 points plus 5 more for state sponsorship (190) . is it advisable to create EOI now with 65+5 points or wait till july for the special consition to get waived off?
> 
> thank you for your help
> 
> regards
> Ahmad


There is no harm in filling up a EOI as you have of 65 points. Most probably your occupation may fall into normal condition again in July (but no one can predict exactly what will happen in future). Soon after July you may apply for state sponsorship from SA.
Good luck


----------



## poxy2325

JASN2015 said:


> There is no harm in filling up a EOI as you have of 65 points. Most probably your occupation may fall into normal condition again in July (but no one can predict exactly what will happen in future). Soon after July you may apply for state sponsorship from SA.
> Good luck


thanks tonne bro


----------



## jontymorgan

poxy2325 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Currently i fall into special condition for SA ( 149311) which requires 90 points to apply. As i read somewhere in forum that the special condition might be changed to normal in July , is this right?
> 
> now my questions is currently i am at 65 points plus 5 more for state sponsorship (190) . is it advisable to create EOI now with 65+5 points or wait till july for the special consition to get waived off?
> 
> thank you for your help
> 
> regards
> Ahmad


Occupation 149311 Conference and Event Organiser is on the Supplementary Skilled List, not on the main State Occupation List under special conditions. 

For an occupation on the Supplementary Skilled List, high points (or other method of qualifying) is needed at all times. Currently 90 points is needed for high points. In July that might revert back to 80 points (which is what it was in July 2017). Only occupations on the main State Occupation List under special conditions will revert back to 60 points (or 70 for those in IT) in July.


----------



## poxy2325

jontymorgan said:


> Occupation 149311 Conference and Event Organiser is on the Supplementary Skilled List, not on the main State Occupation List under special conditions.
> 
> For an occupation on the Supplementary Skilled List, high points (or other method of qualifying) is needed at all times. Currently 90 points is needed for high points. In July that might revert back to 80 points (which is what it was in July 2017). Only occupations on the main State Occupation List under special conditions will revert back to 60 points (or 70 for those in IT) in July.


Thanks Jonty for the clarification : it seems SA immigration dream is fading away with this high points requirement and the only hope now is to go for NT which is open for my category.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> Occupation 149311 Conference and Event Organiser is on the Supplementary Skilled List, not on the main State Occupation List under special conditions.
> 
> For an occupation on the Supplementary Skilled List, high points (or other method of qualifying) is needed at all times. Currently 90 points is needed for high points. In July that might revert back to 80 points (which is what it was in July 2017). Only occupations on the main State Occupation List under special conditions will revert back to 60 points (or 70 for those in IT) in July.


Agreed

I didnt check the occupation.i just thought the occupation is in the SPECIAL CONDITION APPLY what member mentioned.,, sorry


----------



## frozenbee

Hi, was going through the threads. My occupation 222211-financial market dealer is on the supplementary list as well. And can match the high point criteria. However, the high points category is not available for my occupation through a recent change. 

Can I expect this to change? Also, with my high points and occupation on supplementary list should I fill in the EOI. Please guide


----------



## JASN2015

frozenbee said:


> Hi, was going through the threads. My occupation 222211-financial market dealer is on the supplementary list as well. And can match the high point criteria. However, the high points category is not available for my occupation through a recent change.
> 
> Can I expect this to change? Also, with my high points and occupation on supplementary list should I fill in the EOI. Please guide


Mate,there is no harm in filling up an EOI although your occupation is not available now. you can apply for SS once it is available
you can do a research in Northern Territory and Tasmania as well


----------



## frozenbee

JASN2015 said:


> frozenbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, was going through the threads. My occupation 222211-financial market dealer is on the supplementary list as well. And can match the high point criteria. However, the high points category is not available for my occupation through a recent change.
> 
> Can I expect this to change? Also, with my high points and occupation on supplementary list should I fill in the EOI. Please guide
> 
> 
> 
> Mate,there is no harm in filling up an EOI although your occupation is not available now. you can apply for SS once it is available
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.


----------



## ahmedkamal9411

Hi Guys 

Does Anyone Developer programmer 261312 here has applied currently for SA 489?


----------



## ararmaan28

Is there’s any architect or architectural draftsperson applied for state nomination and received positively in past experience??


----------



## vannakuma

*SA Processing time*

Hi All,

Does any of us have any idea of current SA state nomination process? SA website says average processing time is 4-5 weeks and I'm in my week 7 already.

What are the likely causes of the delay? 

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

vannakuma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does any of us have any idea of current SA state nomination process? SA website says average processing time is 4-5 weeks and I'm in my week 7 already.
> 
> What are the likely causes of the delay?
> 
> Thanks


You have just passed 5 weeks so it will receive soon,but make sure all the fields are filled up correctly in your submitted application.some fields may be empty as some of our members experienced this glitch in their online system.
Good luck.


----------



## ararmaan28

As per my observations it seems like there are very few numbers applying for SA Nomination..is this true??


----------



## thusira

JASN2015 said:


> Bro,
> Your occupation is in the high demand so be ready to apply in first week in July as soon as it opens for 70 points.
> 
> Fill EOI for selecting SA ONLY.
> Make ready all the documents to apply SA.
> 
> 
> You can find all the information here
> 
> Good luck.


Hi JASN,

I am also from Sri Lanka and trying to apply via 489 SA. I am waiting for my skill assessment and as soon as i got it, i hope to lodge an EOI for SA. 

1. Do we need to apply from SA website?
2. What are the documents that i should prepare beforehand ?

Thank you in advance,
Thusira


----------



## shivam7106

thusira said:


> Hi JASN,
> 
> I am also from Sri Lanka and trying to apply via 489 SA. I am waiting for my skill assessment and as soon as i got it, i hope to lodge an EOI for SA.
> 
> 1. Do we need to apply from SA website?
> 2. What are the documents that i should prepare beforehand ?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Thusira


Hi,

First of all, All the very best for your Skill assessment application!!

Yes, you need to lodge an EOI in SA website as well as in the skill select website as well. Make sure that in Skill select you only choose SA as your preferred state for the migration purpose.


----------



## JASN2015

thusira said:


> Hi JASN,
> 
> I am also from Sri Lanka and trying to apply via 489 SA. I am waiting for my skill assessment and as soon as i got it, i hope to lodge an EOI for SA.
> 
> 1. Do we need to apply from SA website?
> 2. What are the documents that i should prepare beforehand ?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Thusira


Machan,let me know your occupation, points etc,,
Then I can give you a better response


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi JASN, 
Do I stand a chance of getting SA state nomination through chain migration( sibling living there from last 4 years)
my occupation code 312111 architectural draftsperson
Points : 60 without ss


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi JASN,
> Do I stand a chance of getting SA state nomination through chain migration( sibling living there from last 4 years)
> my occupation code 312111 architectural draftsperson
> Points : 60 without ss


Yes I think you have a pretty good chance if you could fulfill all the requirements mentioned below as your occupation is on the supplementary list

Chain migration-family member in South Australia

Good luck brother.


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JASN,
> Do I stand a chance of getting SA state nomination through chain migration( sibling living there from last 4 years)
> my occupation code 312111 architectural draftsperson
> Points : 60 without ss
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I think you have a pretty good chance if you could fulfill all the requirements mentioned below as your occupation is on the supplementary list
> 
> Chain migration-family member in South Australia
> 
> Good luck brother.
Click to expand...



Thanks for the insight! I do satisfy all the condition..


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Thanks for the insight! I do satisfy all the condition..


Have you already filled a EOI and lodge a application to SA ?


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insight! I do satisfy all the condition..
> 
> 
> 
> Have you already filled a EOI and lodge a application to SA ?
Click to expand...

Not yet, my assessment is on final stage..if lucky enough I may get the result in next week


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Not yet, my assessment is on final stage..if lucky enough I may get the result in next week


Good luck bro


----------



## thusira

JASN2015 said:


> Machan,let me know your occupation, points etc,,
> Then I can give you a better response


Hi JASN,

thanks for contacting me, 

My occupation is Software engineer. 261313.

points breakdown without skill assessment:

Age: 30
English: 10
Education: 15
Partner : 5
= 60pts.

After skill assessment I might get 5 points as i have 5yrs experience. 

What are the 190 and 489 options i have ?


----------



## andreyx108b

thusira said:


> Hi JASN,
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for contacting me,
> 
> 
> 
> My occupation is Software engineer. 261313.
> 
> 
> 
> points breakdown without skill assessment:
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> English: 10
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Partner : 5
> 
> = 60pts.
> 
> 
> 
> After skill assessment I might get 5 points as i have 5yrs experience.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the 190 and 489 options i have ?




I think chances are low for either with 60 or 65...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thusira

andreyx108b said:


> I think chances are low for either with 60 or 65...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info,

What are the preferred points for 190 NSW and 489 SA ? with state points ?


----------



## andreyx108b

thusira said:


> Thanks for the info,
> 
> 
> 
> What are the preferred points for 190 NSW and 489 SA ? with state points ?




You cam check on their website, its pretty clear there. 

With 60-65 and 26131* its hard to get invited with any state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thusira

andreyx108b said:


> You cam check on their website, its pretty clear there.
> 
> With 60-65 and 26131* its hard to get invited with any state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With state points (190) I would be able to score 70 pts and for 489 75 pts. You mean still I cannot get any invite from any state ?


----------



## andreyx108b

thusira said:


> With state points (190) I would be able to score 70 pts and for 489 75 pts. You mean still I cannot get any invite from any state ?




I say that NSW now invites 26131* 75+5 ... 

SA says for 489 70 is required.. 
so its not easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfaq22

Hey guys

I have submitted EoI 5 weeks ago with possitive assessment of 5.9 ... as per my I will get invite soon..

Age 30
Education 15
English 0
Exp 5 or 10 not sure about it
SA nomination will add 10 more points

My category is 411712

What u guys think will I get invite as per these points ?

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

ashfaq22 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have submitted EoI 5 weeks ago with possitive assessment of 5.9 ... as per my I will get invite soon..
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> English 0
> Exp 5 or 10 not sure about it
> SA nomination will add 10 more points
> 
> My category is 411712
> 
> What u guys think will I get invite as per these points ?
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


SA normally invites anyone who reaches the minimum number of points required for their occupation and meets all of the other requirements. Your occupation is only available for a 489 visa in SA and it looks like you have either 60 or 65 so you have the required number of points. For SA, having lower or higher points does not seem to impact getting an invite. Have you applied for SA nomination on their website yet?


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have submitted EoI 5 weeks ago with possitive assessment of 5.9 ... as per my I will get invite soon..
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> English 0
> Exp 5 or 10 not sure about it
> SA nomination will add 10 more points
> 
> My category is 411712
> 
> What u guys think will I get invite as per these points ?
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


It seems you have required points to be nominated from SA but make sure you select ONLY SA as your preferred state and submit a application to SA if you have already wouldn't.


----------



## ashfaq22

Thanks for your good.... Actually I don't know exactly how to apply that's why I hired agent he applied for me.. he told me you that it will take maximum 2 months and now it's the 3rd month... So waiting desperately ☺


jontymorgan said:


> SA normally invites anyone who reaches the minimum number of points required for their occupation and meets all of the other requirements. Your occupation is only available for a 489 visa in SA and it looks like you have either 60 or 65 so you have the required number of points. For SA, having lower or higher points does not seem to impact getting an invite. Have you applied for SA nomination on their website yet?


Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfaq22

JASN2015 said:


> It seems you have required points to be nominated from SA but make sure you select ONLY SA as your preferred state and submit a application to SA if you have already wouldn't.


Yes exactly... I have selected only SA

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> Yes exactly... I have selected only SA
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Make sure your application to south Australia is filled up correctly as you first submitted the application,some of friends had encountered a technical glitch that some fields were emply.
Just checked the application you have already submitted. Normally it will take 5,6,7 weeks for the outcome currently.


----------



## ashfaq22

As I applied through migration consultant I hopeful he filled the form properly as they are more experienced.... ☺


JASN2015 said:


> Make sure your application to south Australia is filled up correctly as you first submitted the application,some of friends had encountered a technical glitch that some fields were emply.
> Just checked the application you have already submitted. Normally it will take 5,6,7 weeks for the outcome currently.


Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## irk321

ashfaq22 said:


> As I applied through migration consultant I hopeful he filled the form properly as they are more experienced.... ☺
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


You will get the invite soon.

Best of luck.


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> As I applied through migration consultant I hopeful he filled the form properly as they are more experienced.... ☺
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


.
I told you that there is a technical glitch in south Australia online application process after filling it up correctly, asked him chech it again as you have already passed the pre defined time though your agent is experienced batsman


----------



## irk321

[/quote][/quote][/quote]


jasn2015 said:


> .
> I told you that there is a technical glitch in south australia online application process after filling it up correctly, asked him chech it again as you have already passed the pre defined time though your agent is experienced batsman


----------



## ashfaq22

JASN2015 said:


> .
> I told you that there is a technical glitch in south Australia online application process after filling it up correctly, asked him chech it again as you have already passed the pre defined time though your agent is experienced batsman


What exactly should I ask ? I mean should I ask about the application to check it's fields? If there is any empty ?

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> What exactly should I ask ? I mean should I ask about the application to check it's fields? If there is any empty ?
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## ashfaq22

Ook.. thank you so much


JASN2015 said:


> Yes


Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08

I applied for SA state nomination on 19 Apr and as per SA website they responds in 4 to 5 weeks time...which will complete by this thursday...please advise the current trend in invites from SA?


----------



## JASN2015

naqvih08 said:


> I applied for SA state nomination on 19 Apr and as per SA website they responds in 4 to 5 weeks time...which will complete by this thursday...please advise the current trend in invites from SA?


Brother,, your signature does not implies that you have not applied SA.
Anyway your occupation, civil engineer, is on the supplementary list which means you should meet special conditions.i presume you would meet special conditions,then, it may take 5,6,7 weeks for a positive outcome in the current trend

Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## shivam7106

Hi Everyone,

Just though to share the recent changes made by the SA Immigration

Important changes to GSM requirements

*"Work experience changes*
Immigration SA has revised its requirements for accessing the work experience waiver for international graduates of SA (rather than our usual requirement for at least one year of skilled work experience in the past three).

SA graduates will now need to have been working for the last 3 months in a skilled occupation at the time of application. This enables Immigration SA to collect appropriate evidence to verify applicants’ current employment in South Australia and ensure that good employment outcomes are occurring. The updated requirements can be viewed on our website under 9.2.3 and 9.5.1. Please note: some occupations have additional work experience requirements for international graduates of SA - see the occupation lists for further details. 
These changes will apply to all applications submitted after 28 May 2018. 
Immigration SA reserves the right to obtain further evidence if there are concerns about the veracity of the work experience being claimed (this may include salary level and genuine need for the position). Immigration SA wants to ensure all employment outcomes are genuine.
Chain migration
Changes are being made effective from 1 July 2018 to Immigration SA’s chain migration pathway to ensure that this remains an option for families seeking to reunite with an immediate family member in South Australia. 

The pathway will now be offered for the provisional 489 visa only. It is important that migrants in this pathway are genuinely settling with or near their family member and not using this as a pathway to settle in other states.
The existing family member in South Australia will need to have resided in South Australia for at least 24 months, rather than 12 months. This ensures closer ties and commitment to South Australia.
The existing family member in South Australia will be able to be a South Australian State nominated provisional visa holder (489 visa), not just a permanent resident or Australian citizen.
It remains important that chain migration applicants carefully consider their likelihood of achieving skilled employment, as they are being nominated primarily based on their family links. We expect that the existing family member will be on hand to provide considerable settlement support as required.
Regards
Immigration SA "


----------



## ashfaq22

naqvih08 said:


> I applied for SA state nomination on 19 Apr and as per SA website they responds in 4 to 5 weeks time...which will complete by this thursday...please advise the current trend in invites from SA?


Hey... The same is my case I have applied on 14th April... And still waiting... As per previous trend it takes about 1.5 to two months... 

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just though to share the recent changes made by the SA Immigration
> 
> Important changes to GSM requirements
> 
> *"Work experience changes*
> Immigration SA has revised its requirements for accessing the work experience waiver for international graduates of SA (rather than our usual requirement for at least one year of skilled work experience in the past three).
> 
> SA graduates will now need to have been working for the last 3 months in a skilled occupation at the time of application. This enables Immigration SA to collect appropriate evidence to verify applicants’ current employment in South Australia and ensure that good employment outcomes are occurring. The updated requirements can be viewed on our website under 9.2.3 and 9.5.1. Please note: some occupations have additional work experience requirements for international graduates of SA - see the occupation lists for further details.
> These changes will apply to all applications submitted after 28 May 2018.
> Immigration SA reserves the right to obtain further evidence if there are concerns about the veracity of the work experience being claimed (this may include salary level and genuine need for the position). Immigration SA wants to ensure all employment outcomes are genuine.
> Chain migration
> Changes are being made effective from 1 July 2018 to Immigration SA’s chain migration pathway to ensure that this remains an option for families seeking to reunite with an immediate family member in South Australia.
> 
> The pathway will now be offered for the provisional 489 visa only. It is important that migrants in this pathway are genuinely settling with or near their family member and not using this as a pathway to settle in other states.
> The existing family member in South Australia will need to have resided in South Australia for at least 24 months, rather than 12 months. This ensures closer ties and commitment to South Australia.
> The existing family member in South Australia will be able to be a South Australian State nominated provisional visa holder (489 visa), not just a permanent resident or Australian citizen.
> It remains important that chain migration applicants carefully consider their likelihood of achieving skilled employment, as they are being nominated primarily based on their family links. We expect that the existing family member will be on hand to provide considerable settlement support as required.
> Regards
> Immigration SA "


Please help me with the meaning of " The existing family member in South Australia will be able to be a South Australian State nominated provisional visa holder (489 visa), not just a permanent resident or Australian citizen" under Chain migration.


----------



## pradeeshkumar

*233512 Mech engg.*

Has any one in mech. engg. occupation filed SA nomination recently.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> Please help me with the meaning of " The existing family member in South Australia will be able to be a South Australian State nominated provisional visa holder (489 visa), not just a permanent resident or Australian citizen" under Chain migration.


Hi,

Now the above statement has been changed in the SA immigration website. Its as follows now

"The existing family member in South Australia should be a permanent resident, Australian citizen or South Australian State nominated provisional visa holder (489 visa)."

Its a relief for us now.


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just though to share the recent changes made by the SA Immigration
> 
> Important changes to GSM requirements
> 
> *"Work experience changes*
> Immigration SA has revised its requirements for accessing the work experience waiver for international graduates of SA (rather than our usual requirement for at least one year of skilled work experience in the past three).
> 
> SA graduates will now need to have been working for the last 3 months in a skilled occupation at the time of application. This enables Immigration SA to collect appropriate evidence to verify applicants’ current employment in South Australia and ensure that good employment outcomes are occurring. The updated requirements can be viewed on our website under 9.2.3 and 9.5.1. Please note: some occupations have additional work experience requirements for international graduates of SA - see the occupation lists for further details.
> These changes will apply to all applications submitted after 28 May 2018.
> Immigration SA reserves the right to obtain further evidence if there are concerns about the veracity of the work experience being claimed (this may include salary level and genuine need for the position). Immigration SA wants to ensure all employment outcomes are genuine.
> Chain migration
> Changes are being made effective from 1 July 2018 to Immigration SA’s chain migration pathway to ensure that this remains an option for families seeking to reunite with an immediate family member in South Australia.
> 
> The pathway will now be offered for the provisional 489 visa only. It is important that migrants in this pathway are genuinely settling with or near their family member and not using this as a pathway to settle in other states.
> The existing family member in South Australia will need to have resided in South Australia for at least 24 months, rather than 12 months. This ensures closer ties and commitment to South Australia.
> The existing family member in South Australia will be able to be a South Australian State nominated provisional visa holder (489 visa), not just a permanent resident or Australian citizen.
> It remains important that chain migration applicants carefully consider their likelihood of achieving skilled employment, as they are being nominated primarily based on their family links. We expect that the existing family member will be on hand to provide considerable settlement support as required.
> Regards
> Immigration SA "


Thanks for sharing


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> shivam7106 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just though to share the recent changes made by the SA Immigration
> 
> Important changes to GSM requirements
> 
> *"Work experience changes*
> Immigration SA has revised its requirements for accessing the work experience waiver for international graduates of SA (rather than our usual requirement for at least one year of skilled work experience in the past three).
> 
> SA graduates will now need to have been working for the last 3 months in a skilled occupation at the time of application. This enables Immigration SA to collect appropriate evidence to verify applicants’ current employment in South Australia and ensure that good employment outcomes are occurring. The updated requirements can be viewed on our website under 9.2.3 and 9.5.1. Please note: some occupations have additional work experience requirements for international graduates of SA - see the occupation lists for further details.
> These changes will apply to all applications submitted after 28 May 2018.
> Immigration SA reserves the right to obtain further evidence if there are concerns about the veracity of the work experience being claimed (this may include salary level and genuine need for the position). Immigration SA wants to ensure all employment outcomes are genuine.
> Chain migration
> Changes are being made effective from 1 July 2018 to Immigration SA’s chain migration pathway to ensure that this remains an option for families seeking to reunite with an immediate family member in South Australia.
> 
> The pathway will now be offered for the provisional 489 visa only. It is important that migrants in this pathway are genuinely settling with or near their family member and not using this as a pathway to settle in other states.
> The existing family member in South Australia will need to have resided in South Australia for at least 24 months, rather than 12 months. This ensures closer ties and commitment to South Australia.
> The existing family member in South Australia will be able to be a South Australian State nominated provisional visa holder (489 visa), not just a permanent resident or Australian citizen.
> It remains important that chain migration applicants carefully consider their likelihood of achieving skilled employment, as they are being nominated primarily based on their family links. We expect that the existing family member will be on hand to provide considerable settlement support as required.
> Regards
> Immigration SA "
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing
Click to expand...

This is a bad news for Those seeking 190 visa under chain migration..489 doesnot include benefits like health care etc. so it will be tough for people migrating SA


----------



## kamaldeeps22

Hi, Can someone suggest the trend for what point and the timelines for the EOI raised on 20th May 2018 for BA, with job in SA.


----------



## nshntkala4u

Do we need to show proof of funds for SA immigration


----------



## ararmaan28

nshntkala4u said:


> Do we need to show proof of funds for SA immigration


Yes around $25000-$30000 Aud


----------



## JASN2015

kamaldeeps22 said:


> Hi, Can someone suggest the trend for what point and the timelines for the EOI raised on 20th May 2018 for BA, with job in SA.


What is the points breakdown you have


----------



## JASN2015

nshntkala4u said:


> Do we need to show proof of funds for SA immigration


You DO NOT need proofs whereas some states require


----------



## kamaldeeps22

JASN2015 said:


> What is the points breakdown you have


Age : 25
PTE: 10
Education : 15
Exp(Outside Australia): 15

State: 5 

Total 70


----------



## naqvih08

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just though to share the recent changes made by the SA Immigration
> 
> Important changes to GSM requirements
> 
> *"Work experience changes*
> Immigration SA has revised its requirements for accessing the work experience waiver for international graduates of SA (rather than our usual requirement for at least one year of skilled work experience in the past three).
> 
> SA graduates will now need to have been working for the last 3 months in a skilled occupation at the time of application. This enables Immigration SA to collect appropriate evidence to verify applicants’ current employment in South Australia and ensure that good employment outcomes are occurring. The updated requirements can be viewed on our website under 9.2.3 and 9.5.1. Please note: some occupations have additional work experience requirements for international graduates of SA - see the occupation lists for further details.
> These changes will apply to all applications submitted after 28 May 2018.
> Immigration SA reserves the right to obtain further evidence if there are concerns about the veracity of the work experience being claimed (this may include salary level and genuine need for the position). Immigration SA wants to ensure all employment outcomes are genuine.
> Chain migration
> Changes are being made effective from 1 July 2018 to Immigration SA’s chain migration pathway to ensure that this remains an option for families seeking to reunite with an immediate family member in South Australia.
> 
> The pathway will now be offered for the provisional 489 visa only. It is important that migrants in this pathway are genuinely settling with or near their family member and not using this as a pathway to settle in other states.
> The existing family member in South Australia will need to have resided in South Australia for at least 24 months, rather than 12 months. This ensures closer ties and commitment to South Australia.
> The existing family member in South Australia will be able to be a South Australian State nominated provisional visa holder (489 visa), not just a permanent resident or Australian citizen.
> It remains important that chain migration applicants carefully consider their likelihood of achieving skilled employment, as they are being nominated primarily based on their family links. We expect that the existing family member will be on hand to provide considerable settlement support as required.
> Regards
> Immigration SA "


Can anyone clarify if the changes will impact all applicant or to only those who submit after 1 july 2018?


----------



## JASN2015

kamaldeeps22 said:


> Age : 25
> PTE: 10
> Education : 15
> Exp(Outside Australia): 15
> 
> State: 5
> 
> Total 70


South Australia only offer 489 visa for your occupation with 70 points ( including state nomination points), but your occupation is on the special conditions apply category now, so wait until July expecting points may reset to 70 as now points requirement is 90.


----------



## jontymorgan

naqvih08 said:


> Can anyone clarify if the changes will impact all applicant or to only those who submit after 1 july 2018?


It says in the text. The work experience changes are effective for applications submitted after 28 May and the chain migration changes are effective from 1 July.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*SA nimination*

hello friends,

I am offshore and my occupation is on the special conditions requirement but i am not sure that will i be eligible once its back to 80 points.

here is my situation

My occupation is business analyst with total 80 points (including SS points) and i graduated 3 years ago from Sydney Uni but i do not have work experience

Plz suggest me with appropriate answer and also read this link from SA if fit into it 


Nomination options if you studied outside of South Australia


here is my points breakdown
PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 00
Degree - 15
Aus Study 05 (nsw 3 years ago currently offshore)
PY 05
NAATI 05
Occupation- Business Analyst 
Total points 80 for 489


----------



## JASN2015

Immi master said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I am offshore and my occupation is on the special conditions requirement but i am not sure that will i be eligible once its back to 80 points.
> 
> here is my situation
> 
> My occupation is business analyst with total 80 points (including SS points) and i graduated 3 years ago from Sydney Uni but i do not have work experience
> 
> Plz suggest me with appropriate answer and also read this link from SA if fit into it
> 
> 
> Nomination options if you studied outside of South Australia
> 
> 
> here is my points breakdown
> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> Aus Study 05 (nsw 3 years ago currently offshore)
> PY 05
> NAATI 05
> Occupation- Business Analyst
> Total points 80 for 489


I don't know if you are eligible or not
But I can say you something.
The people (qualified in every ways, Australian education, NAATI) like you must have the chance to enter to Australia and you deserve for the PR, unless it's totally unfair brother.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

JASN2015 said:


> I don't know if you are eligible or not
> But I can say you something.
> The people (qualified in every ways, Australian education, NAATI) like you must have the chance to enter to Australia and you deserve for the PR, unless it's totally unfair brother.


Hey,

your words are heart touching, thanks lot for your kindness. Hope someone will answer


----------



## shivam7106

nshntkala4u said:


> Do we need to show proof of funds for SA immigration


Hi,

You dont have to show the proof, but you have to declare enough funds to sustain your stay in SA for atleast 6-12 months. Though SA might ask for the proof of funds at later stage but its very unlikely to happen.


----------



## shivam7106

ararmaan28 said:


> This is a bad news for Those seeking 190 visa under chain migration..489 doesnot include benefits like health care etc. so it will be tough for people migrating SA


Hi,

Yes brother, I know its bad for the new migrants who are seeking migration under 190. But trust me, I have seen so many people in last 2 years who migrated to Australia by taking the state sponsorship of SA, but never entered SA. This shows that people just took the help of State Sponsorship to enter in Australia. 

Since, it was always the moral obligation under the subclass 190, so no one took it seriously and migrated inter states. This is the reason that now SA offers 190 to only handful of occupations and majority is 489 now.

Also, applying for 489 with compared to other states, SA got an upper hand as whole SA is regional. This means that with your 489 visa you can still live in Adelaide (Capital city of SA) and will be able to secure a good job.

I hope this helps....!!


----------



## shivam7106

Immi master said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I am offshore and my occupation is on the special conditions requirement but i am not sure that will i be eligible once its back to 80 points.
> 
> here is my situation
> 
> My occupation is business analyst with total 80 points (including SS points) and i graduated 3 years ago from Sydney Uni but i do not have work experience
> 
> Plz suggest me with appropriate answer and also read this link from SA if fit into it
> 
> 
> Nomination options if you studied outside of South Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my points breakdown
> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> Aus Study 05 (nsw 3 years ago currently offshore)
> PY 05
> NAATI 05
> Occupation- Business Analyst
> Total points 80 for 489



Hi,

I need to break the Ice and i am sorry for that. 

You will not be eligible even if it comes down to 80 points as you are not meeting any of the requirements as per the SA international graduates.


----------



## ararmaan28

shivam7106 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad news for Those seeking 190 visa under chain migration..489 doesnot include benefits like health care etc. so it will be tough for people migrating SA
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes brother, I know its bad for the new migrants who are seeking migration under 190. But trust me, I have seen so many people in last 2 years who migrated to Australia by taking the state sponsorship of SA, but never entered SA. This shows that people just took the help of State Sponsorship to enter in Australia.
> 
> Since, it was always the moral obligation under the subclass 190, so no one took it seriously and migrated inter states. This is the reason that now SA offers 190 to only handful of occupations and majority is 489 now.
> 
> Also, applying for 489 with compared to other states, SA got an upper hand as whole SA is regional. This means that with your 489 visa you can still live in Adelaide (Capital city of SA) and will be able to secure a good job.
> 
> I hope this helps....!!
Click to expand...

Hi Shivam,
It’s really true what you are saying about 190 trends..but rather than putting moral obligation they can put formal obligation just like 489..Few occupation like in my case (architect/ architectural draftsperson) demands residency rights..190 is secure pathway I hope I’ll be able to apply for state nomination before 1st july under 190 visa


----------



## shivam7106

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi Shivam,
> It’s really true what you are saying about 190 trends..but rather than putting moral obligation they can put formal obligation just like 489..Few occupation like in my case (architect/ architectural draftsperson) demands residency rights..190 is secure pathway I hope I’ll be able to apply for state nomination before 1st july under 190 visa


Hi Ararmaan,

If you are intended to apply under chain migration then you should speed up the process. I end up submitting my sister's EOI yesterday under family chain migration.

All the best buddy....!!


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Ararmaan,
> 
> If you are intended to apply under chain migration then you should speed up the process. I end up submitting my sister's EOI yesterday under family chain migration.
> 
> All the best buddy....!!


For SA nomination for 190 ? You have now become a migration agent 
Great
Good luck her for a successful outcome


----------



## shivam7106

JASN2015 said:


> For SA nomination for 190 ? You have now become a migration agent
> Great
> Good luck her for a successful outcome


Hhahaha.......

Not a migration agent yet 

My sister's occupation is not under 190 for SA. So filled under Visa subclass 489 (Sponsored her under the Family chain migration) with special conditions.

Thanks for the wishes JASN


----------



## jontymorgan

Immi master said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I am offshore and my occupation is on the special conditions requirement but i am not sure that will i be eligible once its back to 80 points.
> 
> here is my situation
> 
> My occupation is business analyst with total 80 points (including SS points) and i graduated 3 years ago from Sydney Uni but i do not have work experience
> 
> Plz suggest me with appropriate answer and also read this link from SA if fit into it
> 
> 
> Nomination options if you studied outside of South Australia
> 
> 
> here is my points breakdown
> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> Aus Study 05 (nsw 3 years ago currently offshore)
> PY 05
> NAATI 05
> Occupation- Business Analyst
> Total points 80 for 489


South Australia requires at least one year of work experience to apply for a 489 or 190 visa (unless you studied in South Australia). It is likely that the points for Business Analyst will reset to 70 points in July (at least for a short time) but unless you meet the work experience requirement, it is irrelevant how many points you have.


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi folks,
Can someone share some insight regarding 190 state nomination under chain migration.. what if we apply before 1st July..will they consider my application for 190?? or they will convert it into 489 due to latest changes.


----------



## poxy2325

Today i filed my EOI for SA with 70 points (including SS) ( code 149311 conference and event organisor ) , currently i am in supplementary list for which i require 90 points for the invite.

i am hoping this points to be reduced to 70 after July changes .

regards
Ahmad


----------



## ashfaq22

ashfaq22 said:


> Hey... The same is my case I have applied on 14th April... And still waiting... As per previous trend it takes about 1.5 to two months...
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Hey... Hope you doing great... Today my state nomination is been approved and with the blessings of Allah Almighty I have been invited to apply for Visa.. as I applied my EOI on 14th of april., Hopefully you will get ur invite by the end of next week as well.. best of luck..

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## irk321

ashfaq22 said:


> Hey... Hope you doing great... Today my state nomination is been approved and with the blessings of Allah Almighty I have been invited to apply for Visa.. as I applied my EOI on 14th of april., Hopefully you will get ur invite by the end of next week as well.. best of luck..
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Greattttt news bro.

Congrats!!!


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> Hey... Hope you doing great... Today my state nomination is been approved and with the blessings of Allah Almighty I have been invited to apply for Visa.. as I applied my EOI on 14th of april., Hopefully you will get ur invite by the end of next week as well.. best of luck..
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


My congratulations


----------



## JASN2015

poxy2325 said:


> Today i filed my EOI for SA with 70 points (including SS) ( code 149311 conference and event organisor ) , currently i am in supplementary list for which i require 90 points for the invite.
> 
> i am hoping this points to be reduced to 70 after July changes .
> 
> regards
> Ahmad


You will be so lucky if it would reset to 70 rather than 80 but increase points for english from PTE. It will surely be a advantage for getting an invitation.
Good luck.


----------



## ashfaq22

irk321 said:


> Greattttt news bro.
> 
> Congrats!!!


Thanks buddy ☺

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfaq22

JASN2015 said:


> My congratulations


Thanks A lot Jasn 

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## shivam7106

ashfaq22 said:


> Hey... Hope you doing great... Today my state nomination is been approved and with the blessings of Allah Almighty I have been invited to apply for Visa.. as I applied my EOI on 14th of april., Hopefully you will get ur invite by the end of next week as well.. best of luck..
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Congratulations Brother.....!!


----------



## ashfaq22

shivam7106 said:


> Congratulations Brother.....!!


Thanks Shivam 

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfaq22

Hey guys... As I have got ITA 2 days ago now I am planning to apply for Visa next week... Can any one advise how this process will take ? 

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> Hey guys... As I have got ITA 2 days ago now I am planning to apply for Visa next week... Can any one advise how this process will take ?
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Apply visa??

You can simply log on to you skillsselect account and proceed visa by clicking APPLY VISA button.
Then, you can create immiaccount which facilitates you to fill the visa application,pay the fee and upload the documents.

I suppose you have already applied for PCC and have been collecting documents required.
I did the medicals upfront before filling the visa application after I was invited.
Think this helps.
Good luck bro


----------



## ashfaq22

JASN2015 said:


> Apply visa??
> 
> You can simply log on to you skillsselect account and proceed visa by clicking APPLY VISA button.
> Then, you can create immiaccount which facilitates you to fill the visa application,pay the fee and upload the documents.
> 
> I suppose you have already applied for PCC and have been collecting documents required.
> I did the medicals upfront before filling the visa application after I was invited.
> Think this helps.
> Good luck bro


Thank you Jasn for useful information... Currently I am preparing the required documents that are asked by my consultant... And how much time this whole process actually take ? 

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> Thank you Jasn for useful information... Currently I am preparing the required documents that are asked by my consultant... And how much time this whole process actually take ?
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


It's a very very simple and straightforward process,, you can do it yourself as most of the members are doing including me,
By the way, technically you can complete the process within ONE day if you have got all the required documents.
Now I'm about to finish process (about a month after the) invitation as I stated to collect documents, applied PCC, medical after I received the invitation.


----------



## ashfaq22

JASN2015 said:


> It's a very very simple and straightforward process,, you can do it yourself as most of the members are doing including me,
> By the way, technically you can complete the process within ONE day if you have got all the required documents.
> Now I'm about to finish process (about a month after the) invitation as I stated to collect documents, applied PCC, medical after I received the invitation.


My documents will take about 3 to 4 days... Then will apply for Visa... Normally how much time visa process takes.. ?

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> My documents will take about 3 to 4 days... Then will apply for Visa... Normally how much time visa process takes.. ?
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


According to records and immitracker, it may take 3 to 12 months, some cases reported for beyond 1,2 years too, but the average time for a complete application, its 3-7 months.
don't worry you will get it in 3 months.


----------



## pradeeshkumar

ashfaq22 said:


> Hey guys... As I have got ITA 2 days ago now I am planning to apply for Visa next week... Can any one advise how this process will take ?
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


In which category have you applied. When did file your SA nomination. Normally the high points category is 80plus


----------



## pradeeshkumar

*SA nomination*



ashfaq22 said:


> Hey guys... As I have got ITA 2 days ago now I am planning to apply for Visa next week... Can any one advise how this process will take ?
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


In which category have you applied. When did file your SA nomination. Normally the high points category is 80plus


----------



## ashfaq22

JASN2015 said:


> According to records and immitracker, it may take 3 to 12 months, some cases reported for beyond 1,2 years too, but the average time for a complete application, its 3-7 months.
> don't worry you will get it in 3 months.


My category is 411712, I submitted ITA on 14th April and got approval on 24th may... Now I Am filing my Visa 

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfaq22

My category is 411712, I submitted ITA on 14th April and got approval on 24th may... Now I Am filing my Visa


pradeeshkumar said:


> In which category have you applied. When did file your SA nomination. Normally the high points category is 80plus


Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfaq22

Hopefully, it won't be delaid


JASN2015 said:


> According to records and immitracker, it may take 3 to 12 months, some cases reported for beyond 1,2 years too, but the average time for a complete application, its 3-7 months.
> don't worry you will get it in 3 months.


Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee_holic

Hi all,

I intend to apply for 489 South Australia in coming July. Regarding to documents to submit for application, this is the requirement for documents on website : "Your uploaded documents must be scanned copies of genuine originals."

1. Can I just upload the color scanned image of genuine originals ? 

2. Or can I upload the certified copy of genuine originals (black and white) ? similar with the documents that I have submitted for ACS ?

Which case is right ? 
Thanks so much.


----------



## JASN2015

coffee_holic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I intend to apply for 489 South Australia in coming July. Regarding to documents to submit for application, this is the requirement for documents on website : "Your uploaded documents must be scanned copies of genuine originals."
> 
> 1. Can I just upload the color scanned image of genuine originals ?
> 
> 2. Or can I upload the certified copy of genuine originals (black and white) ? similar with the documents that I have submitted for ACS ?
> 
> Which case is right ?
> Thanks so much.


1. Yea you can just upload scan of colored originals for state nomination and for the visa application (without certifying)


----------



## coffee_holic

JASN2015 said:


> 1. Yea you can just upload scan of colored originals for state nomination and for the visa application (without certifying)


Thanks so much


----------



## poxy2325

Just want to check with learned members that i filed my EOI for SA on 25 May. As of now my job ( code 149311) in supplementary list with high points(90). I have only 70 points including SS.

After july this might change to 80 or 70 points . So will my same profile will be considered or i have to file EOI again after 1 July change or will they consider same EOI.

Also for other states where filed my EOI separately though my profile is not available in any of list ( Except NT for which i will file separately) . are these states going to consider same EOI which i filed on 25 May or do i have to create new EOI?

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

poxy2325 said:


> Just want to check with learned members that i filed my EOI for SA on 25 May. As of now my job ( code 149311) in supplementary list with high points(90). I have only 70 points including SS.
> 
> After july this might change to 80 or 70 points . So will my same profile will be considered or i have to file EOI again after 1 July change or will they consider same EOI.
> 
> Also for other states where filed my EOI separately though my profile is not available in any of list ( Except NT for which i will file separately) . are these states going to consider same EOI which i filed on 25 May or do i have to create new EOI?
> 
> Thanks


You can use your existing EOI as validity period of a EOI is 2 years but make sure you have selected SA ONLY as your preferred state.


----------



## poxy2325

JASN2015 said:


> You can use your existing EOI as validity period of a EOI is 2 years but make sure you have selected SA ONLY as your preferred state.


Thanks JASN , yes i had created all separate EOI for all states. Waiting for some states to open my occupation .


----------



## JASN2015

poxy2325 said:


> Thanks JASN , yes i had created all separate EOI for all states. Waiting for some states to open my occupation .


Good luck brother, I wish your occupation may include in all states in near future.


----------



## poxy2325

JASN2015 said:


> Good luck brother, I wish your occupation may include in all states in near future.


Thanks Buddy , lets hope for the best


----------



## Boilingsands

jontymorgan said:


> This occupation is under special conditions in South Australia so you will need 80 points (85 points from 1 February). Special conditions normally reset on 1 July so you can look at applying with 65 + 10 points then.


Hi, Just saw that the special conditions changed to: 

261312 Developer Programmer
Special Conditions Apply Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;
70 points required;
See additional instructions :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ararmaan28

Good luck brother, I wish your occupation may include in all states in near future.[/QUOTE]

Hi jasn, 
Sorry for bothering you again.
If I apply for state nomination in mid of June (subclass 190-chain migration) will they consider my case for 190 only or they will change it to 489 only( as you are aware there will me no state nomination for 190 subclass from1st July )


----------



## Salman007

Hello All, I am new to this Forum..Is there any scope for Accountant General with 80 points for 190 or 85 points for 489 in South Australia ???


----------



## hirushan

Boilingsands said:


> Hi, Just saw that the special conditions changed to:
> 
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> Special Conditions Apply Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;
> 70 points required;
> See additional instructions :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Still special conditions applied..


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Good luck brother, I wish your occupation may include in all states in near future.


Hi jasn, 
Sorry for bothering you again.
If I apply for state nomination in mid of June (subclass 190-chain migration) will they consider my case for 190 only or they will change it to 489 only( as you are aware there will me no state nomination for 190 subclass from1st July )[/QUOTE]

New rules will apply after 1 of July so if you can submit the application before that date,you will be safe (you will be considered for 190) according to the SA immigration.


----------



## naveenttf

JASN2015 said:


> Hi jasn,
> 
> Sorry for bothering you again.
> 
> If I apply for state nomination in mid of June (subclass 190-chain migration) will they consider my case for 190 only or they will change it to 489 only( as you are aware there will me no state nomination for 190 subclass from1st July )




New rules will apply after 1 of July so if you can submit the application before that date,you will be safe (you will be considered for 190) according to the SA immigration.[/QUOTE]



From where did you got the information about no state sponsorship for 190 after July1st???? Could you Please detail it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

naveenttf said:


> New rules will apply after 1 of July so if you can submit the application before that date,you will be safe (you will be considered for 190) according to the SA immigration.




From where did you got the information about no state sponsorship for 190 after July1st???? Could you Please detail it




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
It's for chain migration not for the ordinary sponsorship process,there will be 489/190 nominations from SA.


----------



## kirankumarb2017

Hello guys, I have submitted SA nomination for 190 visa on 9th May 2018. Till now there is no update. The estimated time frame in Migration SA website shows as 4-5 weeks. Any of you submitted the nomination recently can please share how long it took for the approval?

Thanks in advance, Kiran!


----------



## JASN2015

kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hello guys, I have submitted SA nomination for 190 visa on 9th May 2018. Till now there is no update. The estimated time frame in Migration SA website shows as 4-5 weeks. Any of you submitted the nomination recently can please share how long it took for the approval?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Kiran!


. 

It would be 5 to 8 weeks


----------



## kirankumarb2017

JASN2015 said:


> .
> 
> It would be 5 to 8 weeks


Thanks.


----------



## ashfaq22

Hey... I got approval in 6th week... submitted EOI on14th April and got response on 24th may... You may get response in mid of june...


kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hello guys, I have submitted SA nomination for 190 visa on 9th May 2018. Till now there is no update. The estimated time frame in Migration SA website shows as 4-5 weeks. Any of you submitted the nomination recently can please share how long it took for the approval?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Kiran!


Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi expats, 
I’m little confused with the work experience eligibility requirement for SA state nomination 
They say that one must have 1 yr of skilled work experience in last 3 years and in clause 5.2 they say that it’s not necessary to have skilled experience in nominated experience or relevant to that..but it should be in state occupation list.

Vetassess deemed my work experience from last 3 years and but gave positive skill assessment outcome.. am I eligible for state nomination ???


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi expats,
> I’m little confused with the work experience eligibility requirement for SA state nomination
> They say that one must have 1 yr of skilled work experience in last 3 years and in clause 5.2 they say that it’s not necessary to have skilled experience in nominated experience or relevant to that..but it should be in state occupation list.
> 
> Vetassess deemed my work experience from last 3 years and but gave positive skill assessment outcome.. am I eligible for state nomination ???


Although your work experience has not count in the VETASSESS outcome,you will be able to apply SA if you provide enough evidence that you are in a skills occupation providing payslips,bank statement,of, tax documents, reference letter.they will consider them.
Good luck.


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi expats,
> I’m little confused with the work experience eligibility requirement for SA state nomination
> They say that one must have 1 yr of skilled work experience in last 3 years and in clause 5.2 they say that it’s not necessary to have skilled experience in nominated experience or relevant to that..but it should be in state occupation list.
> 
> Vetassess deemed my work experience from last 3 years and but gave positive skill assessment outcome.. am I eligible for state nomination ???
> 
> 
> 
> Although your work experience has not count in the VETASSESS outcome,you will be able to apply SA if you provide enough evidence that you are in a skills occupation providing payslips,bank statement,of, tax documents, reference letter.they will consider them.
> Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks jasn,
One last doubt..
In clause 5.2 they say skilled work experience should be in state occupation list.. what should I choose as an occupation I’m a sole proprietor of an architectural firm from last 3 years 
Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

ararmaan28 said:


> Thanks jasn,
> One last doubt..
> In clause 5.2 they say skilled work experience should be in state occupation list.. what should I choose as an occupation I’m a sole proprietor of an architectural firm from last 3 years
> Thanks in advance




What anzsco are you migrating under?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28

andreyx108b said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jasn,
> One last doubt..
> In clause 5.2 they say skilled work experience should be in state occupation list.. what should I choose as an occupation I’m a sole proprietor of an architectural firm from last 3 years
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What anzsco are you migrating under?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi andrey it’s 312111 architectural draftsperson


----------



## shivam7106

ararmaan28 said:


> Thanks jasn,
> One last doubt..
> In clause 5.2 they say skilled work experience should be in state occupation list.. what should I choose as an occupation I’m a sole proprietor of an architectural firm from last 3 years
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

your occupation is under the State occupation list so, yes you can apply for the nomination. But if you meets the special conditions stated in SA immigration's website as your occupation is under the "Special Conditions".

Also, just to let you know that the same occupation is open in Tasmania under Subclass 190.

All the best mate...!!


----------



## ararmaan28

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> your occupation is under the State occupation list so, yes you can apply for the nomination. But if you meets the special conditions stated in SA immigration's website as your occupation is under the "Special Conditions".
> 
> Also, just to let you know that the same occupation is open in Tasmania under Subclass 190.
> 
> All the best mate...!!


thanks shivam,
But the issue is vetassess didn't validate my experience of last 3 years...1.5 year before that(3 year period) they validated.


----------



## shivam7106

ararmaan28 said:


> thanks shivam,
> But the issue is vetassess didn't validate my experience of last 3 years...1.5 year before that(3 year period) they validated.


Hi,

Your occupation is from the Skill level 2, which means :

_"Occupations should have a level of skill commensurate with one of the following:

- NZ Register Diploma or 
- AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma.

At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification."_

This means, that still you can apply for the visa.

All the Best mate....!!


----------



## badhon2018

*Accountant invitation likelihood , south australia*

Hi Everyone,
BAE, I have been trying to reset my password but not getting the email. anyone else having same issue?

I will have 75 points for accountant in 189 ( I will complete my study in July 2018). with 10 points from state nomination, how likely is that I would get invitation for 190 (85 point) for South Australia?

Also does the states release any info regarding how many for each occupation they have given invitation? I can see the total for 190 or 489 on homeaffairs.gov but nothing more. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## badhon2018

badhon2018 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> BAE, I have been trying to reset my password but not getting the email. anyone else having same issue?
> 
> I will have 75 points for accountant in 189 ( I will complete my study in July 2018). with 10 points from state nomination, how likely is that I would get invitation for 190 (85 point) for South Australia?
> 
> Also does the states release any info regarding how many for each occupation they have given invitation? I can see the total for 190 or 489 on homeaffairs.gov but nothing more.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Sorry. Came to realize it's 5 points for state nomination.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

badhon2018 said:


> Sorry. Came to realize it's 5 points for state nomination.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Currently your occupation is not invited by SA, but in July it will open for state nomination more likely with 80points (including SS points).
International graduates in south Australia have chance for states nomination if you fit unto the requirements for INTERNATIONAL GRADUATES CATEGORY. Make a research for that ..
Good luck


----------



## irk321

Can any one answer my question?

I just observed most of the IT occupations and some other occupations too are highlighted as red and put on Special Conditions. What is the reason behind and what does it mean? Will these come back to normal as green/available?


----------



## JASN2015

irk321 said:


> Can any one answer my question?
> 
> I just observed most of the IT occupations and some other occupations too are highlighted as red and put on Special Conditions. What is the reason behind and what does it mean? Will these come back to normal as green/available?


By the beginning of the new financial year(July) all red one may turn into green generally.And by reaching their classes full by the time,they again choose the color blue, red,special condition apply or become unavailable.


----------



## irk321

JASN2015 said:


> By the beginning of the new financial year(July) all red one may turn into green generally.And by reaching their classes full by the time,they again choose the color blue, red,special condition apply or become unavailable.


Jasn: Can you please elaborate further that whats the reason of going into blue, red (special condition), as I didn't get you on that part.


----------



## shivam7106

irk321 said:


> Jasn: Can you please elaborate further that whats the reason of going into blue, red (special condition), as I didn't get you on that part.


Hi,

Do a bit of more research buddy and you will get the answers. Try with the occupation ceiling. 

If you got any specific issues with the applications then definitely we can provide the straight answers but if its general then try to research it before you throw the question here. Its a give and take community.


----------



## irk321

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do a bit of more research buddy and you will get the answers. Try with the occupation ceiling.
> 
> If you got any specific issues with the applications then definitely we can provide the straight answers but if its general then try to research it before you throw the question here. Its a give and take community.


Shivam: This is quoted reply for Jasn so I am expecting reply from him. I am well awared of such forum and rules too. I did research too. So don,t tell me what this forum all about. If you don,t have answer for my query so it would be great to ignore my query rather then to be authoritative. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## irk321

Moreover this is not a business platform where we have to give something to take your knowledge. That's hilarious 

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman007

Shivam...The main purpose of this forum is helping each other..It is NOT a give and take community..It is to help each other..You look like a selfish person to me..



shivam7106 said:


> irk321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jasn: Can you please elaborate further that whats the reason of going into blue, red (special condition), as I didn't get you on that part.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do a bit of more research buddy and you will get the answers. Try with the occupation ceiling.
> 
> If you got any specific issues with the applications then definitely we can provide the straight answers but if its general then try to research it before you throw the question here. Its a give and take community.
Click to expand...


----------



## jontymorgan

irk321 said:


> Can any one answer my question?
> 
> I just observed most of the IT occupations and some other occupations too are highlighted as red and put on Special Conditions. What is the reason behind and what does it mean? Will these come back to normal as green/available?


South Australia sets a quota for each occupation at the beginning of the financial year (July). Once all of the places are filled then the occupation moves to 'special conditions'. On the SA website green means that there still lots of place available, blue just a few left, and red no places left (i.e. under special conditions). If an occupation is showing as under special conditions then you can only access it if you meet certain extra criteria such as high points (currently 90 points), chain migration, or living/studying in SA.

IT occupations are very popular so the quota is met very quickly. Places for some IT occupations move to special conditions within the first few days of the financial year (some in less than one day).

All occupations turn to green again in July. If you are looking to apply to SA in an IT occupation then I recommend that you have your EOI submitted (with SA as the only state selected) and all of paperwork ready so you can apply for SA nomination as soon as SA starts accepting applications for the new year.


----------



## irk321

jontymorgan said:


> South Australia sets a quota for each occupation at the beginning of the financial year (July). Once all of the places are filled then the occupation moves to 'special conditions'. On the SA website green means that there still lots of place available, blue just a few left, and red no places left (i.e. under special conditions). If an occupation is showing as under special conditions then you can only access it if you meet certain extra criteria such as high points (currently 90 points), chain migration, or living/studying in SA.
> 
> IT occupations are very popular so the quota is met very quickly. Places for some IT occupations move to special conditions within the first few days of the financial year (some in less than one day).
> 
> All occupations turn to green again in July. If you are looking to apply to SA in an IT occupation then I recommend that you have your EOI submitted (with SA as the only state selected) and all of paperwork ready so you can apply for SA nomination as soon as SA starts accepting applications for the new year.


Thank you so much mate, for enlightening me with such a comprehensive information. That's what I am looking for 

Much appreciated! 

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

irk321 said:


> Jasn: Can you please elaborate further that whats the reason of going into blue, red (special condition), as I didn't get you on that part.


Jonty has given detailed explanation than me, you can count on that.
Good luck brother


----------



## shivam7106

irk321 said:


> Moreover this is not a business platform where we have to give something to take your knowledge. That's hilarious
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


Lol, I guess I have offended someone :eyebrows: But at a same time made some people HAPPY 



> Moreover this is not a business platform where we have to give something to take your knowledge. That's hilarious


Ignorance is a bliss now a days :clap2::clap2:


----------



## shivam7106

Salman007 said:


> Shivam...The main purpose of this forum is helping each other..It is NOT a give and take community..It is to help each other..You look like a selfish person to me..


Hi Salman,

Thanks for branding me Selfish bro (suits you). Once you're settled in Australia will see your payback to the same community which enlightens you with the solution of your queries.



> Shivam...The main purpose of this forum is helping each other..It is NOT a give and take community


Really, do you think so? Okay just imagine, everyone post the questions here and there's no one to answer. Ohh yeah, now it seems to be a "*No give and take community*

Well, we have a fortune teller with us now.


----------



## badhon2018

shivam7106 said:


> Lol, I guess I have offended someone :eyebrows: But at a same time made some people HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is a bliss now a days :clap2::clap2:


I am new to this forum and haven't contributed much, so my comment may not hold much water. Having said that, I agree with you. People should not ask questions that can be found just by googling. 


would be South Australian graduate . 75 + 5 point.


----------



## irk321

Salman007 said:


> Shivam...The main purpose of this forum is helping each other..It is NOT a give and take community..It is to help each other..You look like a selfish person to me..


Nice tagging bro  

Shivam deserves more than this. But let's disregard such insanity


----------



## irk321

badhon2018 said:


> I am new to this forum and haven't contributed much, so my comment may not hold much water. Having said that, I agree with you. People should not ask questions that can be found just by googling.
> 
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 + 5 point.


Another crappy line of thought 

Stand with the Shivam in same queue and enjoy your low heel thinking.


----------



## shivam7106

irk321 said:


> Another crappy line of thought
> 
> Stand with the Shivam in same queue and enjoy your low heel thinking.


Someone's ego got hurt  becuase of some low research which was not fruitful though :ranger:


----------



## shivam7106

irk321 said:


> Another crappy line of thought
> 
> Stand with the Shivam in same queue and enjoy your low heel thinking.


Hi friends,

Please don't like my Post......LOL or people will get offended and will put you guys on their hitlist :boxing:


----------



## shivam7106

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do a bit of more research buddy and you will get the answers. Try with the occupation ceiling.
> 
> If you got any specific issues with the applications then definitely we can provide the straight answers but if its general then try to research it before you throw the question here. Its a give and take community.


*Moral of the story .......*

If you dont help the person and tell the same on their face, they get offended and starts throwing the stone at you. Though giving the hints to let the kid stand on their own foot is sometimes dangerous, which is what exactly happened in this above post where I gave the hint to the above member with a keyword to search the internet for the query posted. 

The very first page which comes up itself has the answer for this query. But I guess, the ego came first before doing the research and obviously the efforts have been made to condemn my post. 

Anyways people have to shed this attitude before coming to Australia and have to leave their nutshell back, because Australians are straight to the point and shrewd with their comments. Now please don't say that, I haven't shared a valuable piece of information with you guys.:focus:


----------



## irk321

shivam7106 said:


> *Moral of the story .......*
> 
> If you dont help the person and tell the same on their face, they get offended and starts throwing the stone at you. Though giving the hints to let the kid stand on their own foot is sometimes dangerous, which is what exactly happened in this above post where I gave the hint to the above member with a keyword to search the internet for the query posted.
> 
> The very first page which comes up itself has the answer for this query. But I guess, the ego came first before doing the research and obviously the efforts have been made to condemn my post.
> 
> Anyways people have to shed this attitude before coming to Australia and have to leave their nutshell back, because Australians are straight to the point and shrewd with their comments. Now please don't say that, I haven't shared a valuable piece of information with you guys.:focus:


   we can see the frustration that how Australians ripped you off. Carry on and keep writing huge replies.That's your punishment for being unethical and crap minded. Well feeling pitting on you that you didn't research before coming to Ausi. But good piece of information you shared otherwise we weep like you and keeping castigating australians for being fair 

Carry on....and dont stop replying 

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

Hi all,

I have query regarding SA state nomination requirement for work experience.

My occupation is 312511- Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson (no additional work requirements) and i want to apply for state nomination. i got positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia, however, i have not assessed my Work experience from them. Though, i have 4 years of post qualification work experience working as a Mechanical Draftsperson and I am claiming 5 points for that in my EOI.




My question is do I have to get it assessed from Engineers Australia first in order to get the nomination (is this needs to be shown on skills assessment) or just work experience (without employment assessment from Engineers Australia ) is needed to apply for nomination. I can provide work evidences to the SA immigration about work experience if asked and i will also provide proofs to the Department of Home affairs later on (post invitation)


Precisely, i want to ask that is the assessment of work experience is also mandatory to get nomination from South Australia?


----------



## shivam7106

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have query regarding SA state nomination requirement for work experience.
> 
> My occupation is 312511- Mechanical Engineering Draftsperson (no additional work requirements) and i want to apply for state nomination. i got positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia, however, i have not assessed my Work experience from them. Though, i have 4 years of post qualification work experience working as a Mechanical Draftsperson and I am claiming 5 points for that in my EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is do I have to get it assessed from Engineers Australia first in order to get the nomination (is this needs to be shown on skills assessment) or just work experience (without employment assessment from Engineers Australia ) is needed to apply for nomination. I can provide work evidences to the SA immigration about work experience if asked and i will also provide proofs to the Department of Home affairs later on (post invitation)
> 
> 
> Precisely, i want to ask that is the assessment of work experience is also mandatory to get nomination from South Australia?


*Hi mate, 

I am happy that after a long time someone have asked a specific query rather looking for some generic information here :clap2:

Now coming :focus:*

Please refer back to this link mate and it got the answer for your query.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia-state-sponsorship-1018.html#post14511537

I hope this helps and if you got with the first part of your question.



> Precisely, i want to ask that is the assessment of work experience is also mandatory to get nomination from South Australia?


Work Assessment is not mandatory to get the nomination. SA migrations states that you should have the one year of skilled work experience in the last 3 years. Whereas, Your occupation says, to get the positive skill assessment you have to have the studies equivalent to the AQF degree or diploma. In your case you got the positive skill assessment for the same. Now DHA says, "that to get the PR you should have the positive skill assessment"

So, if I have to put it in a simpler words.......

1) You got the skill assessment positive to be able to apply for the visa subclass 190/489
2) SA wants the positive skill assessment and one year of work experience to offer you the invite

Now, once you got the invite and if you can reach 60 points mark without claiming your work experience points then you are good to go. If you want to claim the points for your work to make it 60 points then you will have to have your work assessed as well.

Just to let you know that, your occupation is under the visa subclass 489 which is the Regional sponsored visa and it gives you 10 points.

If you got any specific questions mate, feel free to ask 

All the Best buddy....!!eace:


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

I am in middle of submitting SS application, have following queries:

1) Vetassess deducted my 2 years experience and gave me 1.8 years of positive experience. In EOI, I have marked 2 years experience as non-relevant, Kindly suggest how should I mark it in SS application.

2) For Education, South Australia ask for Graduate Certificate and transcripts. However, during filling details we can upload only 1 document. Kindly suggest should I merge all documents related to education in 1 pdf or I will get a chance to upload all docs later.

3) Same is the case with Employment documents, should I merge all docs including Service Certificate, pay slips in 1 single file.

Looking forward to your response.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in middle of submitting SS application, have following queries:
> 
> 1) Vetassess deducted my 2 years experience and gave me 1.8 years of positive experience. In EOI, I have marked 2 years experience as non-relevant, Kindly suggest how should I mark it in SS application.
> 
> 2) For Education, South Australia ask for Graduate Certificate and transcripts. However, during filling details we can upload only 1 document. Kindly suggest should I merge all documents related to education in 1 pdf or I will get a chance to upload all docs later.
> 
> 3) Same is the case with Employment documents, should I merge all docs including Service Certificate, pay slips in 1 single file.
> 
> Looking forward to your response.


1. Yes you can mark your total work experience which can be proved by evidence that you already have.

2.Yes you can merged any number of related documents within the MB limit (5mb ,as I remember).that's what I aalso did.

3.Yes,bind these in a single pdf.

Further,you should have competent plus English and can only for 489 and points needed is 90 as now as your occupation is in the supplementary list.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> 1. Yes you can mark your total work experience which can be proved by evidence that you already have.
> 
> 2.Yes you can merged any number of related documents within the MB limit (5mb ,as I remember).that's what I aalso did.
> 
> 3.Yes,bind these in a single pdf.
> 
> Further,you should have competent plus English and can only for 489 and points needed is 90 as now as your occupation is in the supplementary list.


Thanks for your reply.

I am applying under Chain Migration, my PTE score gives me 10 pts in EOI.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am applying under Chain Migration, my PTE score gives me 10 pts in EOI.


Ok good luck bro,
Speed up your process who knows what will happen in July.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Ok good luck bro,
> Speed up your process who knows what will happen in July.


Exactly bro, this time no HR occupation is in danger according to Traffic Light Bulletin


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Exactly bro, this time no HR occupation is in danger according to Traffic Light Bulletin


Yes you are right.
I presume that you are aware of latest changes to chanin migration category.now they made restrictions in every means for skills migration.best thing is not to delay the process.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Yes you are right.
> I presume that you are aware of latest changes to chanin migration category.now they made restrictions in every means for skills migration.best thing is not to delay the process.


Yes, actually Vetassess took 16 weeks to complete my application instead of 8-12 weeks else I would have got SS by now.

Also, new rules for Chain Migration are hardly effecting me, still fingers crossed. I will submit my SS application by tomorrow or day after.


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> *Hi mate,
> 
> I am happy that after a long time someone have asked a specific query rather looking for some generic information here :clap2:
> 
> Now coming :focus:*
> 
> Please refer back to this link mate and it got the answer for your query.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia-state-sponsorship-1018.html#post14511537
> 
> I hope this helps and if you got with the first part of your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Work Assessment is not mandatory to get the nomination. SA migrations states that you should have the one year of skilled work experience in the last 3 years. Whereas, Your occupation says, to get the positive skill assessment you have to have the studies equivalent to the AQF degree or diploma. In your case you got the positive skill assessment for the same. Now DHA says, "that to get the PR you should have the positive skill assessment"
> 
> So, if I have to put it in a simpler words.......
> 
> 1) You got the skill assessment positive to be able to apply for the visa subclass 190/489
> 2) SA wants the positive skill assessment and one year of work experience to offer you the invite
> 
> Now, once you got the invite and if you can reach 60 points mark without claiming your work experience points then you are good to go. If you want to claim the points for your work to make it 60 points then you will have to have your work assessed as well.
> 
> Just to let you know that, your occupation is under the visa subclass 489 which is the Regional sponsored visa and it gives you 10 points.
> 
> If you got any specific questions mate, feel free to ask
> 
> All the Best buddy....!!eace:


Thank you for your detailed informative reply to this query.
Adding more,,
I have read somewhere that even if you DON'T have assessment for your employment from a suitable ,in the visa process,CO will assess your employment individually.
But you are right.if we have positive outcome for both SKILLS and employment,,it will definitely an added advance in all processes.


----------



## naqvih08

Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration

Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah


----------



## Abhi_

naqvih08 said:


> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah


Congratulations!

When did you apply ?


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

Thanks a bunch bro...
I have to claim my work experience points for 3 years = 5. So it means i have to get my RSEA from EA.

I have also written to the SA immigration and they have come up with this.

"Please refer to the requirements published on our website to determine whether an application is eligible for state nomination.

It is best if applicants for state nomination have their work experience (post-graduation) assessed by the skills assessing authority as both Immigration South Australia and the Commonwealth Department of Home Affairs (DHA) use the advice of the skills assessing authority to verify work experience. You do also need to provide evidence of at least one year in the last three skilled employment at least 20 hours per week to meet the general work experience requirement as shown on our State nomination requirements webpage."

It means it would be best if i go with RSEA.


----------



## naqvih08

Abhi_ said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> When did you apply ?
Click to expand...

I applied 6 weeks back on 19 apr


----------



## badhon2018

naqvih08 said:


> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah


Congrats!
If you could give us more details, profession, point breakdown and important dates.

Good luck with the application 


would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


----------



## shivam7106

naqvih08 said:


> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah


Congratulations Buddy...!!

Can you please share that when have you applied for the SA nomination?


----------



## JASN2015

naqvih08 said:


> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah


Oh great news,my congratulations brother


----------



## naqvih08

badhon2018 said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> If you could give us more details, profession,  point breakdown and important dates.
> 
> Good luck with the application
> 
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point
Click to expand...




shivam7106 said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Buddy...!!
> 
> Can you please share that when have you applied for the SA nomination?
Click to expand...




JASN2015 said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great news,my congratulations brother
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot buddies
I m civil engineer nd wit SS i got 70 points
I submitted for nomination on 19 apr 2018


----------



## ashfaq22

naqvih08 said:


> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah


Great news... Many congratulations bro... 

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfaq22

Hello guys.. I am applying as I got SA nomination last week I am applying for visa now I just need to confirm that is there any additional charges along with visa fee ? As per my consultant the visa fee is AUD 3670 and when I convert this amount to pkr it becomes 325000... But my consultant is asking for pkr 352000 as he will pay visa fee on my behalf... 

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08

ashfaq22 said:


> Hello guys.. I am applying as I got SA nomination last week I am applying for visa now I just need to confirm that is there any additional charges along with visa fee ? As per my consultant the visa fee is AUD 3670 and when I convert this amount to pkr it becomes 325000... But my consultant is asking for pkr 352000 as he will pay visa fee on my behalf...
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


U can pay urself using debit or credit card


----------



## naqvih08

ashfaq22 said:


> Hello guys.. I am applying as I got SA nomination last week I am applying for visa now I just need to confirm that is there any additional charges along with visa fee ? As per my consultant the visa fee is AUD 3670 and when I convert this amount to pkr it becomes 325000... But my consultant is asking for pkr 352000 as he will pay visa fee on my behalf...
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Also there is processing fee of .98% if paying from visa or master cards


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> Hello guys.. I am applying as I got SA nomination last week I am applying for visa now I just need to confirm that is there any additional charges along with visa fee ? As per my consultant the visa fee is AUD 3670 and when I convert this amount to pkr it becomes 325000... But my consultant is asking for pkr 352000 as he will pay visa fee on my behalf...
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Additional charge will be 3670*.1 dollars (if you pay by a debit/credit card)


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

I am filling my application for SA nomination.

When I click next or save after Chain Migration details, system is taking me to 1st page and chain migration details are not saved.

Kindly suggest, what should I do.


----------



## kirankumarb2017

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am filling my application for SA nomination.
> 
> When I click next or save after Chain Migration details, system is taking me to 1st page and chain migration details are not saved.
> 
> Kindly suggest, what should I do.


May be system is down or something. Try after sometime.


----------



## Adil Ibrahim

*SA Nomination*

Is SA open for Network Engineers 263111?


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am filling my application for SA nomination.
> 
> When I click next or save after Chain Migration details, system is taking me to 1st page and chain migration details are not saved.
> 
> Kindly suggest, what should I do.


Just look by changing the browser or try it in several hours then contact SA by a mail.


----------



## JASN2015

Adil Ibrahim said:


> Is SA open for Network Engineers 263111?


Now open for 90 pointers and in July,may open for 70 pointers for 489 if the current trend remains the same.


----------



## Komy

naqvih08 said:


> Guys...big day for me..just few mints back got my SA nomimation on chain migration
> 
> Thanks to one and all for their guidance. One step ahead now Alhamdulilah


Congrats bro


----------



## kooshan

JASN2015 said:


> Now open for 90 pointers and in July,may open for 70 pointers for 489 if the current trend remains the same.


Are you sure ? I saw 90 before but I can't find it now. 
it seems it changed to 70 , can you double check


----------



## JASN2015

kooshan said:


> Are you sure ? I saw 90 before but I can't find it now.
> it seems it changed to 70 , can you double check


You can find it from below link

High Points


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Just look by changing the browser or try it in several hours then contact SA by a mail.


The problem was the size of 4 files was exceeding 5MB and system was not showing any error.

Its sorted now. Lodged my application.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

Hi Fellows,

Can anybody give me some suggestion as i m in dilemma of going with skills assessment for Mech. engg. draftsperson.

I looking only at SA 489 for 312511-Mech. engg. draftsperson. I have made my CDR and about to lodge my application with EA.

However, i have two questions in mind which i'm not able to answer myself.

1. As Occupation lists change every year, will 312511-Mech. engg. draftsperson remain on the list of SA ? it came in April starting and till now it is in Available quota.

2. From the past experiences, can anybody tell me that does the list of SA changes completely on July 1st or some minor changes are done ? can i expect my occupation to stay on their list till i get my skills assessed ?

3. How much time does EA (Fast track) normally take in evaluating Engineering Associate Category ? can i expect the same from them before July 1st if i lodge the application now?

the reason for worry is EA charges are 1000-1300 AUD and are really huge amount for me because no other states are open for 312511-Mech. engg. draftsperson.

Waiting for your suggestions.


----------



## islam03

Guys how are u all. My occupation 23351- Mechanical engineering is in supplementary list. 
My current point is 60 only without ss point. Are there any chance that in July my occupation become normal and i can apply for 190 with 65. 

Another question : I have already open an EOI-190 for SA. Do i need to create SA online application account now and start uploading docs. If points comes down in July then I can pay the fee. what will be the best options.

Should i select 489/190 in the same EOI or separate EOI.


thanks in advance guys


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

On my Vet. outcome, my current address is mentioned( as we can mention current and permanent address in vet. application).

During my SS application, I mentioned Residential address as Permanent address and no option for current address is there.

Is this ok or I should drop an email to South Australia regarding this.


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> Can anybody give me some suggestion as i m in dilemma of going with skills assessment for Mech. engg. draftsperson.
> 
> I looking only at SA 489 for 312511-Mech. engg. draftsperson. I have made my CDR and about to lodge my application with EA.
> 
> However, i have two questions in mind which i'm not able to answer myself.
> 
> 1. As Occupation lists change every year, will 312511-Mech. engg. draftsperson remain on the list of SA ? it came in April starting and till now it is in Available quota.
> 
> 2. From the past experiences, can anybody tell me that does the list of SA changes completely on July 1st or some minor changes are done ? can i expect my occupation to stay on their list till i get my skills assessed ?
> 
> 3. How much time does EA (Fast track) normally take in evaluating Engineering Associate Category ? can i expect the same from them before July 1st if i lodge the application now?
> 
> the reason for worry is EA charges are 1000-1300 AUD and are really huge amount for me because no other states are open for 312511-Mech. engg. draftsperson.
> 
> Waiting for your suggestions.


1.If your experience is only matches with the occupation,mech eng drafperson, then you don't have any choice.You should go with mentioned occupation it is only available in the SA list though. Otherwise,,you should match your experience with aanother occupation which is available in most of states.

2. Not they don't chance the list completely , just minor changes may be done according to the past trend. As your occupation is not in the "traffic lights list" ,it may not be removed from the SSTSOL even,and as it is available in the SA list,,it may be remains in the list after July also.

3. Fast track takes about a month for a complete application,you should produce as much as evidence for the employment.SA put more weight on the third party evidence such as government PF,tax,superannuation documents and bank statements.

What I could tell you in my experience is you should have a skills assessment and English although the occupation is not in a any list,but you can apply as soon as it is included in any list.
Good luck brother.


----------



## JASN2015

islam03 said:


> Guys how are u all. My occupation 23351- Mechanical engineering is in supplementary list.
> My current point is 60 only without ss point. Are there any chance that in July my occupation become normal and i can apply for 190 with 65.
> 
> Another question : I have already open an EOI-190 for SA. Do i need to create SA online application account now and start uploading docs. If points comes down in July then I can pay the fee. what will be the best options
> Should i select 489/190 in the same EOI or separate EOI.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance guys


You can fill a eoi now,,but must wait until your occupation become available and you meet the points and other requirements.
Moreover, as your occupation is on the supplementary list,
Generally, for high points category, points may more likely reset to 80 (with SS points)


----------



## islam03

hai jesan thanks for the reply. there is an option says who are leaving in SA for one Year can apply for 190. I recently got 489 from NT. if a start leaving SA for one year then apply for that will it be a problem. NT does not provide any clearance to his nomination peoples. with NT 489 can I stay SA.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> On my Vet. outcome, my current address is mentioned( as we can mention current and permanent address in vet. application).
> 
> During my SS application, I mentioned Residential address as Permanent address and no option for current address is there.
> 
> Is this ok or I should drop an email to South Australia regarding this.


Address is not important in the ss application, but if you need to change it,put them a mail,it's fine,don't warry much about it.


----------



## JASN2015

islam03 said:


> hai jesan thanks for the reply. there is an option says who are leaving in SA for one Year can apply for 190. I recently got 489 from NT. if a start leaving SA for one year then apply for that will it be a problem. NT does not provide any clearance to his nomination peoples. with NT 489 can I stay SA.


Sorry brother,I don't have a idea about that.
But I can tell you something
SA put more weight on the commitment to state in the nomination process.
I suggest you to put a mail to SA.
I persume you got the grant for 489 with the state sponsorships from NT, then you will be able to get released from NT with their approval and enter to SA without any consequences.
My friend entered to perth and after one year he moved to Melbourne with a 489 visa and now he is on PR after applying 887 .


----------



## JASN2015

Bad news for new migrants
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/migrant...e-as-government-chases-1-3-billion-in-savings


----------



## kaju

JASN2015 said:


> Bad news for new migrants
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/migrant...e-as-government-chases-1-3-billion-in-savings


That report is 6 months old. The changes proposed will only happen if the Bill passes in Parliament, and the Senate have not yet voted on the matter although they should do soon. Until the Senate votes to pass the legislation, the changes can not be introduced.


----------



## JASN2015

kaju said:


> That report is 6 months old. The changes proposed will only happen if the Bill passes in Parliament, and the Senate have not yet voted on the matter although they should do soon. Until the Senate votes to pass the legislation, the changes can not be introduced.


It's a good news kaju, I wish the senate may never vote for it.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> 1.If your experience is only matches with the occupation,mech eng drafperson, then you don't have any choice.You should go with mentioned occupation it is only available in the SA list though. Otherwise,,you should match your experience with aanother occupation which is available in most of states.
> 
> 2. Not they don't chance the list completely , just minor changes may be done according to the past trend. As your occupation is not in the "traffic lights list" ,it may not be removed from the SSTSOL even,and as it is available in the SA list,,it may be remains in the list after July also.
> 
> 3. Fast track takes about a month for a complete application,you should produce as much as evidence for the employment.SA put more weight on the third party evidence such as government PF,tax,superannuation documents and bank statements.
> 
> What I could tell you in my experience is you should have a skills assessment and English although the occupation is not in a any list,but you can apply as soon as it is included in any list.
> Good luck brother.


Thanks Mate.

I will go with SA as i have 3 years of years and no points for english. Age+Degree+Exp=50 points and 10 i ll get from SA. For Mech engineer there is high competition in all subclasses in which i can get my assessment. so i think SA with Mech. engg draftperson is viable for me.

For EA RSEA, I have only PF statements for 3 years out of 4 years along with bank statements as a third party proof.. will it suffice ? or tax documents are necessary ?


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> I will go with SA as i have 3 years of years and no points for english. Age+Degree+Exp=50 points and 10 i ll get from SA. For Mech engineer there is high competition in all subclasses in which i can get my assessment. so i think SA with Mech. engg draftperson is viable for me.
> 
> For EA RSEA, I have only PF statements for 3 years out of 4 years along with bank statements as a third party proof.. will it suffice ? or tax documents are necessary ?


Probably PF will be sufficient but try tax documents if you can get those as in the later stages,you will need them (as much evidence for your employment).


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> Probably PF will be sufficient but try tax documents if you can get those as in the later stages,you will need them (as much evidence for your employment).


is it mandatory requirement to provide tax documents at later stage with DIBP to claim work exp. points ? ?


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> Probably PF will be sufficient but try tax documents if you can get those as in the later stages,you will need them (as much evidence for your employment).


One more thing, i have at present PF statements of about 35 months and will get 36 when this months PF get added. If Ea grant me 2.11 years of Exp. depending upon PF statements can i claim 5 points for 3 yrs experience because at later stage i will of 3 years experienced ?? really confused about it.


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> is it mandatory requirement to provide tax documents at later stage with DIBP to claim work exp. points ? ?


It's not mandatory but these put more weight on the work experience claimed. If you can't get it,it's ok
I suggested you to take those if you can.


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> One more thing, i have at present PF statements of about 35 months and will get 36 when this months PF get added. If Ea grant me 2.11 years of Exp. depending upon PF statements can i claim 5 points for 3 yrs experience because at later stage i will of 3 years experienced ?? really confused about it.


Actually how many years have you been working in the nominated occupation ? 
If you can prove that its 3 years with evidence then you could get 5 points.
BTW, if your work experience less than years when you get assessed from EA, you will automatically get points for the experience in the eoi when you complete experience milestones (when completing 3,5,8 years) unless you have changed the duties,company..etc
If your total experience is 2.11, just wait 1 month then all your doubt will fly away.I would do that If I were you.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> It's not mandatory but these put more weight on the work experience claimed. If you can't get it,it's ok
> I suggested you to take those if you can.


OK. Thanks a lot friend...


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> OK. Thanks a lot friend...


Have completed writing cdr and things?


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> Actually how many years have you been working in the nominated occupation ?
> If you can prove that its 3 years with evidence then you could get 5 points.
> BTW, if your work experience less than years when you get assessed from EA, you will automatically get points for the experience in the eoi when you complete experience milestones (when completing 3,5,8 years) unless you have changed the duties,company..etc
> If your total experience is 2.11, just wait 1 month then all your doubt will fly away.I would do that If I were you.


Actually, im in unique problem.

im working since july 2014 to till now (4 years) in the nominated occupation, however, in , from june 2016 to april 2017, my PF submission was stopped by company due to their reasons with government or whatsoever, and i kept getting that amount (PF) in my bank account along with salary, the issue was resolved again in 2017 and PF submission has started again. So, thats why im in fear that EA will ask abt that approx. 1 year of PF. but i can tell them that i have got the same amount in my salary. But , not sure they will accept it or not?

wts your take on this ?


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> Have completed writing cdr and things?


yeah i have completed my CDR and currently getting ref. letter from my employer.


----------



## naqvih08

Can anyone advice me how to get oman pcc while i am in dubai. I checked from oman police website nd they have provided acct number nd swift code with no iban to submit fee. Pls let me knw if anyone got it from dubai


----------



## Abhi_

Do SA clear all pending invites before 1st July(beginning of new session)?

I applied on 8th June', what are chances I will get SS before 1st July.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> Do SA clear all pending invites before 1st July(beginning of new session)?
> 
> I applied on 8th June', what are chances I will get SS before 1st July.


Hi Abhi,

There's no obligation on SA Migration to clear all the pending State nomination applications before 1'st July. So, as per SA website and current timelines it might take somewhere approximately 4-6 weeks of time to get the nomination.

All the best for your nomination...!!


----------



## shivam7106

islam03 said:


> hai jesan thanks for the reply. there is an option says who are leaving in SA for one Year can apply for 190. I recently got 489 from NT. if a start leaving SA for one year then apply for that will it be a problem. NT does not provide any clearance to his nomination peoples. with NT 489 can I stay SA.


Hi,

With 489 visa you have to live in Regional area of your nominated State for 2 years and have to show 52 weeks or full time work experience of 1 year from the first 2 years. 

Before moving to SA, make sure that you take the Approval from NT for a movement. Also, be ready to show SA that you are committed to live in SA for 2 years as your credibility to stay in your nominated state will be in a greater doubt as you would have already jumped from NT to SA. You have to show the valid reasons for your movement from NT to SA on your 489 visa.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> With 489 visa you have to live in Regional area of your nominated State for 2 years and have to show 52 weeks or full time work experience of 1 year from the first 2 years.
> 
> Before moving to SA, make sure that you take the Approval from NT for a movement. Also, be ready to show SA that you are committed to live in SA for 2 years as your credibility to stay in your nominated state will be in a greater doubt as you would have already jumped from NT to SA. You have to show the valid reasons for your movement from NT to SA on your 489 visa.



Hi shivam,

Can you shed some light on this ?


im working since july 2014 to till now (4 years) in the nominated occupation, however, in , from june 2016 to april 2017, my PF submission was stopped by company due to their reasons with government or whatsoever, and i kept getting that amount (PF) in my bank account along with salary, the issue was resolved again in 2017 and PF submission has started again. So, thats why im in fear that EA will ask abt that approx. 1 year of PF. but i can tell them that i have got the same amount in my salary. But , not sure they will accept it or not?

wts your take on this ?


----------



## shivam7106

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Hi shivam,
> 
> Can you shed some light on this ?
> 
> 
> im working since july 2014 to till now (4 years) in the nominated occupation, however, in , from june 2016 to april 2017, my PF submission was stopped by company due to their reasons with government or whatsoever, and i kept getting that amount (PF) in my bank account along with salary, the issue was resolved again in 2017 and PF submission has started again. So, thats why im in fear that EA will ask abt that approx. 1 year of PF. but i can tell them that i have got the same amount in my salary. But , not sure they will accept it or not?
> 
> wts your take on this ?


Hi Sukhjeet,

1 year of no PF will not make a difference. If you got the salary slips or bank statement to show that you got a paid employment, its all good to go. Provide the statutory declaration about the one year PF which you received in your bank account as a part of your salary and EA will accept that.

I hope it helps.....!!

All the best mate


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Sukhjeet,
> 
> 1 year of no PF will not make a difference. If you got the salary slips or bank statement to show that you got a paid employment, its all good to go. Provide the statutory declaration about the one year PF which you received in your bank account as a part of your salary and EA will accept that.
> 
> I hope it helps.....!!
> 
> All the best mate


Actually im going for MSA + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. Im worried abt third party proofs of work as i have no tax documents whic contain the name of my employer and me, however, PF documents have both names. Thats why m bit worried. BTW lets c wht will happen.

Thnaks fr ur help


----------



## Abhi_

Any recent nominations for SA in month of June ?


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Sukhjeet,
> 
> 1 year of no PF will not make a difference. If you got the salary slips or bank statement to show that you got a paid employment, its all good to go. Provide the statutory declaration about the one year PF which you received in your bank account as a part of your salary and EA will accept that.
> 
> I hope it helps.....!!
> 
> All the best mate


@shivam7106

Hi,

Regarding Reference letter from the employer (reference letter on official company letterhead, stating your title/position, commencement and termination dates of employment, signed and dated by the author).

Can you have some sample format for Reference letter ?


----------



## bpravee

Most of the companies in India will really give roles and responsibilities in company letter head. Is there any alternative?


Sukhjeet Singh said:


> @shivam7106
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Regarding Reference letter from the employer (reference letter on official company letterhead, stating your title/position, commencement and termination dates of employment, signed and dated by the author).
> 
> Can you have some sample format for Reference letter ?


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi expats,
Do anyone knows when will SA revise their list as per new Financial year??

Do all the occupations under special condition comes to normal availability??


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> @shivam7106
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Regarding Reference letter from the employer (reference letter on official company letterhead, stating your title/position, commencement and termination dates of employment, signed and dated by the author).
> 
> Can you have some sample format for Reference letter ?


If you want I can send you the reference letter which I submitted to EA.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> If you want I can send you the reference letter which I submitted to EA.


Yes please..

And can you tell me that if im not going for Relevant skilled employment assessment but my career episodes are based on employment projects. In this case, only reference letter from employer will suffice ? or i need to send another proofs of employment ?


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Yes please..
> 
> And can you tell me that if im not going for Relevant skilled employment assessment but my career episodes are based on employment projects. In this case, only reference letter from employer will suffice ? or i need to send another proofs of employment ?


Other employment evidence may not need if you are not claiming points for employment but providing more evidence put more weight on you cdr as they are based on your current job. But they are not mandatory
I suggest you to provide other evidence too.

Pm me your emai to send the sample


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> Other employment evidence may not need if you are not claiming points for employment but providing more evidence put more weight on you cdr as they are based on your current job.
> I suggest you to provide other evidence too.
> 
> Pm me your emai to send the sample


I will claim 5 points in my EOI for my experience but not going with RSEA of EA. Is that OK ?


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> I will claim 5 points in my EOI for my experience but not going with RSEA of EA. Is that OK ?


 So you are going to get a assessment for your academic qualification only ( not assess your employment)?
If so why is that?


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> So you are going to get a assessment for your academic qualification only ( not assess your employment)?
> If so why is that?


No actually you are getting confused with MSA and RSEA.

Im going with MSA and ny career episodes are based on employment, however, i will not go for RSEA (it is additional service).

For CE on Work exp. EA ask for Ref. letter which im talking about.

Hope it clarify.


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> No actually you are getting confused with MSA and RSEA.
> 
> Im going with MSA and ny career episodes are based on employment, however, i will not go for RSEA (it is additional service).
> 
> For CE on Work exp. EA ask for Ref. letter which im talking about.
> 
> Hope it clarify.


Yes bro,when I was applying, there was no word RSEA, I have read the new msa booklet.

Note - if you are claiming points for employment, better to go with RSEA . almost all members get their employment assessed before the visa step.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> Yes bro,when I was applying, there was no word RSEA, I have read the new msa booklet.
> 
> Note - if you are claiming points for employment, better to go with RSEA . almost all members get their employment assessed before the visa step.


I am thinking to not go for it because of the additional charges. Will claim points in EOI and will provide evidences later with DIBP.

BTW thanks for your help.


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> I am thinking to not go for it because of the additional charges. Will claim points in EOI and will provide evidences later with DIBP.
> 
> BTW thanks for your help.



I didn't see any member going to visa step without have a assessment for employment if is capable of getting it.

But the decision is your.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> I didn't see any member going to visa step without have a assessment for employment if is capable of getting it.
> 
> But the decision is your.


have you gone with yours RSEA ?


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> have you gone with yours RSEA ?


Yes,me and all of my friends and almost all forum members as co put more weight on employment assessment done by the relevant assessing authority.
For a example,,,ACS deduct 2,4,6 years from all applicants,just think if someone find it in the visa step without having a employment assessment from ACS.

What happens if co deduct someone's experience then he will loose more money.
Having a positive assessment for skills and employment is always safe,
I only told you the pros and cons,you will have to decide.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> Yes,me and all of my friends and almost all forum members as co put more weight on employment assessment done by the relevant assessing authority.
> For a example,,,ACS deduct 2,4,6 years from all applicants,just think if someone find it in the visa step without having a employment assessment from ACS.
> 
> What happens if co deduct someone's experience then he will loose more money.
> Having a positive assessment for skills and employment is always safe,
> I only told you the pros and cons,you will have to decide.


That i understand my friend.

I thin i have to think again.


----------



## Abhi_

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> That i understand my friend.
> 
> I thin i have to think again.


Saving money now will give you worry till end of process.

Visa fees is much more than assessment.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

Abhi_ said:


> Saving money now will give you worry till end of process.
> 
> Visa fees is much more than assessment.


Right.

I think it will be wise to go with RSEA. I will gather all the docs. and apply


----------



## hirushan

Heard every one is saying that the high points are going to reset in July 1st week to 70 points. Is this is true ? (489)

Planing to apply under 261313 Software Engineer - Currently having 65 points without SS


----------



## naveenttf

hirushan said:


> Heard every one is saying that the high points are going to reset in July 1st week to 70 points. Is this is true ? (489)
> 
> Planing to apply under 261313 Software Engineer - Currently having 65 points without SS




From where did you heard  this news??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant

hello guys,
I m little confuse about applying for SA. I have launched my EOI 6 months back for 190 visa but now I am thinking to apply for 489 as well. Can anybody guide me what is the procedure to apply for 489 visa. Do I need to go directly to SA websites. Is there any fee for this? 

My points breakdown is (65 + 10) for 489. Job code 261313.


----------



## shivam7106

naveenttf said:


> From where did you heard  this news??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

There's no source for this information and its been said by seeing the last 2 years of trend and some assumptions based on it. 

All the best..!!


----------



## shivam7106

combatant said:


> hello guys,
> I m little confuse about applying for SA. I have launched my EOI 6 months back for 190 visa but now I am thinking to apply for 489 as well. Can anybody guide me what is the procedure to apply for 489 visa. Do I need to go directly to SA websites. Is there any fee for this?
> 
> My points breakdown is (65 + 10) for 489. Job code 261313.


Hi,

If you haven't got the invite yet from SA, then you can edit your application and can choose the visa type applying as 489. The fee is $201 for the SA nomination.


----------



## JASN2015

combatant said:


> hello guys,
> I m little confuse about applying for SA. I have launched my EOI 6 months back for 190 visa but now I am thinking to apply for 489 as well. Can anybody guide me what is the procedure to apply for 489 visa. Do I need to go directly to SA websites. Is there any fee for this?
> 
> My points breakdown is (65 + 10) for 489. Job code 261313.


1. Submit a new eoi, select 489 and ONLY SA as your preferred state.
2.Submit a application which is online for SA from their site as soon as required points of your occupation reset 70 (most probably in 2nd of July).fee will be 201 dollars
3.wait for 6weeks to receive the outcome to APPLY VISA


----------



## Abhi_

Anyone who got invite in June ?


----------



## JASN2015

hirushan said:


> Heard every one is saying that the high points are going to reset in July 1st week to 70 points. Is this is true ? (489)
> 
> Planing to apply under 261313 Software Engineer - Currently having 65 points without SS


Normally occupations which are currently in high points category will reset to 60 and high points margin is 80 (but now it's 90) and your occupation will reset to 70 , so be ready to submit a application to SA on 2 nd July if it reset to normal points (you can now fill a eoi for SA and be ready with all documents needed)


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> hirushan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard every one is saying that the high points are going to reset in July 1st week to 70 points. Is this is true ? (489)
> 
> Planing to apply under 261313 Software Engineer - Currently having 65 points without SS
> 
> 
> 
> Normally occupations which are currently in high points category will reset to 60 and high points margin is 80 (but now it's 90) and your occupation will reset to 70 , so be ready to submit a application to SA on 2 nd July if it reset to normal points (you can now fill a eoi for SA and be ready with all documents needed)
Click to expand...

Hi jasn, 
My occupation is in special condition apply...so according to you it will reset to 80 pts or 60pts??


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn,
> My occupation is in special condition apply...so according to you it will reset to 80 pts or 60pts??


80 points


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn,
> My occupation is in special condition apply...so according to you it will reset to 80 pts or 60pts??


Bro,
Could you share your occupation and points


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn,
> My occupation is in special condition apply...so according to you it will reset to 80 pts or 60pts??


There are 2 list for SA nomination
1. South Australia state nomination occupation list
2. Supplementary skilled list

For occupations in State list, begging of the financial year its in 
available state (Green color - 60 points needed)
Next become blue (availability law still need 60 points )
Finally it becomes "Special Conditions Apply" which need 80 points initially and they raised the limit to 85 .90 100 etc

For the occupation in the Supplementary list, points needed in the early in the finacial year is 80 and then increase accordingly.

suppose this helps.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> Anyone who got invite in June ?


Hi Abhi,

Not yet bro. I have applied for my sister under the family chain migration on 24'th May. with the current tren I might get something by the first week of July.

All the best to you too


----------



## akelasurfgirl

JASN2015 said:


> There are 2 list for SA nomination
> 1. South Australia state nomination occupation list
> 2. Supplementary skilled list
> 
> For occupations in State list, begging of the financial year its in
> available state (Green color - 60 points needed)
> Next become blue (availability law still need 60 points )
> Finally it becomes "Special Conditions Apply" which need 80 points initially and they raised the limit to 85 .90 100 etc
> 
> For the occupation in the Supplementary list, points needed in the early in the finacial year is 80 and then increase accordingly.
> 
> suppose this helps.


Hi, what are the chances that in new financial year, that "Special Conditions Apply" point limit will come back to 80.


----------



## Abhi_

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> Not yet bro. I have applied for my sister under the family chain migration on 24'th May. with the current tren I might get something by the first week of July.
> 
> All the best to you too


I too have applied under Chain Migration, my sister is in SA since last 10 years


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

Abhi_ said:


> I too have applied under Chain Migration, my sister is in SA since last 10 years


hello what is this chain migration. 
I mean which visa.
thanks.


----------



## Abhi_

Vineethmarkonda said:


> hello what is this chain migration.
> I mean which visa.
> thanks.


In SA, Chain migration allows an applicant to access supplementary occupation list.


----------



## JASN2015

Vineethmarkonda said:


> hello what is this chain migration.
> I mean which visa.
> thanks.


There are 4 streams on which SA send nomination for their applicants, and chain migration is one of these when you have a family member living in SA permanently..
you can find the all the information from below link

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skil...ary-skilled-list-and-special-conditions-apply


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jasn,
> My occupation is in special condition apply...so according to you it will reset to 80 pts or 60pts??
> 
> 
> 
> There are 2 list for SA nomination
> 1. South Australia state nomination occupation list
> 2. Supplementary skilled list
> 
> For occupations in State list, begging of the financial year its in
> available state (Green color - 60 points needed)
> Next become blue (availability law still need 60 points )
> Finally it becomes "Special Conditions Apply" which need 80 points initially and they raised the limit to 85 .90 100 etc
> 
> For the occupation in the Supplementary list, points needed in the early in the finacial year is 80 and then increase accordingly.
> 
> suppose this helps.
Click to expand...

So you mean occupation under supplementary skilled lost donot move to normal occupation list ???


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> So you mean occupation under supplementary skilled lost donot move to normal occupation list ???


NOP unless 2 or 3 occupations would more between lists


----------



## JASN2015

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi, what are the chances that in new financial year, that "Special Conditions Apply" point limit will come back to 80.


By seeingprevious years' data, I would say ,YES


----------



## Vineethmarkonda

RhiC said:


> I waited so long for SA invite! I had 80 points and they upped their high score to 90, then they took it off altogether so I did another EOI for NSW and got invite in a week! I am 44 days in since lodging visa. Have to stay in NSW for 2 years then heading down south for sure!!




Why are you specific about South.
Is the life style better there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

GSM - SA getting closed for up-gradation from 25th June.

General skilled migration temporary closure


----------



## akelasurfgirl

*SA*

Hi All, 


As per old trends, how much % chance is there that category Marketing Specialist Code:225113, will come back to the list from first week of July.


Experts plz provide you insights.


----------



## Abhi_

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> As per old trends, how much % chance is there that category Marketing Specialist Code:225113, will come back to the list from first week of July.
> 
> 
> Experts plz provide you insights.


In SA, it has possibility of coming under high score(80 points).


----------



## RhiC

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> As per old trends, how much % chance is there that category Marketing Specialist Code:225113, will come back to the list from first week of July.
> 
> 
> Experts plz provide you insights.


Waited so long to get 225113 for SA! First was 90 points, then taken off :0( Hopefully will come back on for you July 1! 

Went for NSW Stream 2 and had invite in 7 days. Figure we’ll get to SA eventually just taking another way in. 92 days in waiting for grant. Good luck!


----------



## hirushan

For Software Engineers will the high points get reset to 75 or 80 ?


----------



## shivam7106

Hi everyone,

I know all of us are getting impatient with points on some special occupations to be lowered or not, or when will the occupation come under the normal 60 -70 points category. Trust me, none of us got the information regarding that. Whatever we are saying is just on the trends which we have seen in last 2-3 years. 

It might be possible that the occupation can get removed or remain in the same high point category post July 1'st. Don't stress much on probabilities that what it will be, rather, try to focus on that if this occupation still remains in high category or does not come back to 60-70 point range then how you can increase your points and what are the other alternatives available.

I hope that this will motivate you all and I wish you all get the invites soon (including my sister  )


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> I too have applied under Chain Migration, my sister is in SA since last 10 years


Hi Abhi,

That's good to know 

Today, SA migration approached my sister asking for some other proofs to show my residency in SA of last 1 year. I will be loading the documents by the end of this week.

Hope to get the invite soon, probably by the first week of July :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhi_

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> That's good to know
> 
> Today, SA migration approached my sister asking for some other proofs to show my residency in SA of last 1 year. I will be loading the documents by the end of this week.
> 
> Hope to get the invite soon, probably by the first week of July :fingerscrossed:


Which docs you provided?

I have uploaded Electricity Bill which are in name of my Brother-in-law and along with it I attached Medicare card which has whole family name. Hoping that would be enough as I haven't uploaded Marriage Certificate.


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> That's good to know
> 
> Today, SA migration approached my sister asking for some other proofs to show my residency in SA of last 1 year. I will be loading the documents by the end of this week.
> 
> Hope to get the invite soon, probably by the first week of July :fingerscrossed:


Best of luck bro


----------



## JASN2015

RhiC said:


> Waited so long to get 225113 for SA! First was 90 points, then taken off :0( Hopefully will come back on for you July 1!
> 
> Went for NSW Stream 2 and had invite in 7 days. Figure we’ll get to SA eventually just taking another way in. 92 days in waiting for grant. Good luck!


All the best bro for a direct grant soon


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know all of us are getting impatient with points on some special occupations to be lowered or not, or when will the occupation come under the normal 60 -70 points category. Trust me, none of us got the information regarding that. Whatever we are saying is just on the trends which we have seen in last 2-3 years.
> 
> It might be possible that the occupation can get removed or remain in the same high point category post July 1'st. Don't stress much on probabilities that what it will be, rather, try to focus on that if this occupation still remains in high category or does not come back to 60-70 point range then how you can increase your points and what are the other alternatives available.
> 
> I hope that this will motivate you all and I wish you all get the invites soon (including my sister  )


Agreed 100%


----------



## Vegemite20

RhiC said:


> Waited so long to get 225113 for SA! First was 90 points, then taken off :0( Hopefully will come back on for you July 1!
> 
> Went for NSW Stream 2 and had invite in 7 days. Figure we’ll get to SA eventually just taking another way in. 92 days in waiting for grant. Good luck!


Hi RhiC,

I have been a silent follower of your journey in landing PR for Marketing Specialist. I have just completed my masters and I an going to get my assessment done. As you know Vetasses is one tricky organisation and I don't want to take any chances with my assessment.

The 225113 job description on ANZSCO is very generic. Would you mind sharing some tips for tasks in job description and statement of service?

Regards,

Ali


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hey Guys

I am thinking of applying for 489 with 75(65+10) points for 261313.

1. Can anybody tell me what are my chances of getting sponsorship and how much time it will take to get the pre-invite?
2. What is the scope of software industry in South Australia? (I have 8+ years experience)

Regards
Dheeraj


----------



## RhiC

Vegemite20 said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waited so long to get 225113 for SA! First was 90 points, then taken off :0( Hopefully will come back on for you July 1!
> 
> Went for NSW Stream 2 and had invite in 7 days. Figure we’ll get to SA eventually just taking another way in. 92 days in waiting for grant. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi RhiC,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of your journey in landing PR for Marketing Specialist. I have just completed my masters and I an going to get my assessment done. As you know Vetasses is one tricky organisation and I don't want to take any chances with my assessment.
> 
> The 225113 job description on ANZSCO is very generic. Would you mind sharing some tips for tasks in job description and statement of service?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ali
Click to expand...

Hi Ali. For sure. Can you PM me and I’ll send something over.


----------



## kirankumarb2017

Hello everyone, I have applied for SA nomination for 190 visa on 9th May 2018 with 70 points. It is 6 weeks but still did not get any approval. Any idea how long it might take? The processing time shows 5-6 weeks in Migration SA website. Thanks in advance.


----------



## akelasurfgirl

*SA EOI Submission Docs*

Hi All, 

For SA 489 EOI submission, do we need to submit a commitment letter also? like it is for NT.


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hey Guys

I am thinking of applying for 489 with 75(65+10) points for 261313.

1. Can anybody tell me what are my chances of getting sponsorship and how much time it will take to get the pre-invite?
2. What is the scope of software industry in South Australia? (I have 8+ years experience)

Regards
Dheeraj


----------



## naveenttf

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> For SA 489 EOI submission, do we need to submit a commitment letter also? like it is for NT.




Yes, It’s one of the requirement for SA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsingla

naveenttf said:


> Yes, It’s one of the requirement for SA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long do we need to write a commitment letter? I think the textbox in the online form allows only 500 words. Please confirm


----------



## senps

Hi Guys,

My wife was a ICT BA from 2012/11 to 2016/05 (3.6 years)
Now she is working as a teacher

I hope to apply South Australia 489 by having 60 points as a ICT BA. Would it be a problem as she has stopped working as a BA after 2016/05. Will they ask recent experiences?


----------



## JASN2015

kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hello everyone, I have applied for SA nomination for 190 visa on 9th May 2018 with 70 points. It is 6 weeks but still did not get any approval. Any idea how long it might take? The processing time shows 5-6 weeks in Migration SA website. Thanks in advance.



You may receive the outcome by next week, and chech the application you have already submitted to confirm all the field filled correctly


----------



## JASN2015

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For SA 489 EOI submission, do we need to submit a commitment letter also? like it is for NT.


You DON'T need to submit a letter but you have mention why you prefer SA in the ONLINE application in about 70 words max


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> How long do we need to write a commitment letter? I think the textbox in the online form allows only 500 words. Please confirm


No any letter needed


----------



## JASN2015

senps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife was a ICT BA from 2012/11 to 2016/05 (3.6 years)
> Now she is working as a teacher
> 
> I hope to apply South Australia 489 by having 60 points as a ICT BA. Would it be a problem as she has stopped working as a BA after 2016/05. Will they ask recent experiences?


If she has valid positive skills assessment from ACS, then it will be fine for claiming 5 points for partner (unless it's expired)


----------



## senps

No, the thing is she is the main applicant in this case


----------



## senps

JASN2015 said:


> If she has valid positive skills assessment from ACS, then it will be fine for claiming 5 points for partner (unless it's expired)


No, the thing is she is the main applicant in this case. She is having positive skills assessment


----------



## JASN2015

senps said:


> No, the thing is she is the main applicant in this case


EOI ask the total effective experience in the last 10 years.
You can mark these experience as a teacher as non relevant, then you don't need to worry (out of 10 ,you spouse has 3) unless your spouse's occupation need additional work experience in the last 3years for the SA nomination


----------



## senps

JASN2015 said:


> EOI ask the total effective experience in the last 10 years.
> You can mark these experience as a teacher as non relevant, then you don't need to worry (out of 10 ,you spouse has 3) unless your spouse's occupation need additional work experience in the last 3years for the SA nomination


One thing pls, 

*EOI ask the total effective experience in the last 10 years.* is there any place this has been stated in official website. I heard that they are asking that the applicant should be working for the relevant occupation in at-least last two years back from today. Is this true bro?

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

senps said:


> No, the thing is she is the main applicant in this case. She is having positive skills assessment


I have just checked in their immi site, and found you don't need additional work experience ,so you CAN apply safety after the new financial year if points would reset to 70


----------



## senps

JASN2015 said:


> I have just checked in their immi site, and found you don't need additional work experience ,so you CAN apply safety after the new financial year if points would reset to 70


Thanks mate..!!


----------



## JASN2015

senps said:


> One thing pls,
> 
> *EOI ask the total effective experience in the last 10 years.* is there any place this has been stated in official website. I heard that they are asking that the applicant should be working for the relevant occupation in at-least last two years back from today. Is this true bro?
> 
> Thanks


No,I have never heard such things and I have just checked my eoi and found you ONLY need the number of years in the last 10 years (if you are claiming points for Australian employment,then its should be in the last 4 years)

I think this would helps


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hey Guys

I am thinking of applying for 489 with 75(65+10) points for 261313.

1. Can anybody tell me what are my chances of getting sponsorship and how much time it will take to get the pre-invite?
2. What is the scope of software industry in South Australia? (I have 8+ years experience)

Regards
Dheeraj


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I am thinking of applying for 489 with 75(65+10) points for 261313.
> 
> 1. Can anybody tell me what are my chances of getting sponsorship and how much time it will take to get the pre-invite?
> 2. What is the scope of software industry in South Australia? (I have 8+ years experience)
> 
> Regards
> Dheeraj


1. Yes,,you will be invited if you meet the all conditions set by SA, if they reset the points needed for your occupation to 70 in the new financial year for 489 visa. (and remember there is no team as PRE-INVITE for SA,you need to submit a eoi,then applicaiton to SA , after they will nominate you meanwhile skillselect system send you the invitation to APPLY THE VISA)

2. Sorry,no idea


----------



## dheerajsingla

JASN2015 said:


> 1. Yes,,you will be invited if you meet the all conditions set by SA, if they reset the points needed for your occupation to 70 in the new financial year for 489 visa.
> 
> 2. Sorry,no idea


Thanks

There are two more query. 

1. In the online form, there is a section called "Financial Declaration". Does it matter in state nomination if I mention amount less than "Financial Requirements" for arrival in SA?(Like can the application be refused)

2. Suppose I mention 50000AUD and if that check happens during visa application, do I need to submit proof of finances at that time OR on from the date I submitted the state nomination application?


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> Thanks
> 
> There are two more query.
> 
> 1. In the online form, there is a section called "Financial Declaration". Does it matter in state nomination if I mention amount less than "Financial Requirements" for arrival in SA?(Like can the application be refused)
> 
> 2. Suppose I mention 50000AUD and if that check happens during visa application, do I need to submit proof of finances at that time OR on from the date I submitted the state nomination application?



1. You should meet the financial requirement (so enter sufficient amount accordingly ,I entered about 70000 as cash and 80000 as fixed )

2. Normally you DON'T need to submit proofs. None of my friends has been asked any proofs including me.


----------



## dheerajsingla

JASN2015 said:


> 1. You should meet the financial requirement (so enter sufficient amount accordingly ,I entered about 70000 as cash and 80000 as fixed )
> 
> 2. Normally you DON'T need to submit proofs. None of my friends has been asked any proofs including me.


Thanks

I am assuming you entered 70000 in AUDs ofcourse. When you submitted bank statements while visa loading, did you have this amount bank account?


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am assuming you entered 70000 in AUDs ofcourse. When you submitted bank statements while visa loading, did you have this amount bank account?



I haven't had this much of huge amount in my bank accounts

You ONLY need to get bank account details just to prove your salary has been credited to bank.
I presume you never have to provide any funds in the whole process (but it may depends on the state which nominates you,for SA its NIL)


----------



## dheerajsingla

JASN2015 said:


> I haven't had this much of huge amount in my bank accounts
> 
> You ONLY need to get bank account details just to prove your salary has been credited to bank.
> I presume you never have to provide any funds in the whole process (but it may depends on the state which nominates you,for SA its NIL)


Thanks for the info.

One last thing, should i apply for SA State nomination now or in the first week of July when the quota is reset to 70 points for my occupation? or it does not matter?


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> One last thing, should i apply for SA State nomination now or in the first week of July when the quota is reset to 70 points for my occupation? or it does not matter?


You can submit the eoi now,but MUST wait until points may reset to 70 to lodge the ONLINE application to SA


----------



## dheerajsingla

JASN2015 said:


> You can submit the eoi now,but MUST wait until points may reset to 70 to lodge the ONLINE application to SA


Thanks for all the help.

If anyone knows, what is the scope of software industry in South Australia? (I have 8+ years experience) 

Please reply.


----------



## poxy2325

i lodged my visa application for 149311 today at SA website for 190 visa with 70 points in total including SS.

Currently my job is in supplementary list with high point (90) which might change to 70 or 80 in July.

So just hoping to get good news.

i know i might not be successful in getting approval for my application but its worth taking this risk and paying AUD 200.

fingers crossed.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## JASN2015

poxy2325 said:


> i lodged my visa application for 149311 today at SA website for 190 visa with 70 points in total including SS.
> 
> Currently my job is in supplementary list with high point (90) which might change to 70 or 80 in July.
> 
> So just hoping to get good news.
> 
> i know i might not be successful in getting approval for my application but its worth taking this risk and paying AUD 200.
> 
> fingers crossed.
> 
> regards
> Ahmad


I wish you bro


----------



## combatant

Hello Guys,
I was trying to fill the online form for SA nomination on their website. During the procedure, there is page in which I have to fill the detail of chain migration. What is chain migration and how to ignore this detail as I m not applying via family sponsorship. ?


----------



## JASN2015

combatant said:


> Hello Guys,
> I was trying to fill the online form for SA nomination on their website. During the procedure, there is page in which I have to fill the detail of chain migration. What is chain migration and how to ignore this detail as I m not applying via family sponsorship. ?


There may be a question asking that you are sponsoed by eligible relative, just put NO, then you don't need to fill those details as I remember


----------



## Abhi_

kirankumarb2017 said:


> Hello everyone, I have applied for SA nomination for 190 visa on 9th May 2018 with 70 points. It is 6 weeks but still did not get any approval. Any idea how long it might take? The processing time shows 5-6 weeks in Migration SA website. Thanks in advance.


Hi, Please let us know whenever you got invitation. 

CO has connected 1 guy who applied on 26th May for more documents, so you must be getting invitation very soon.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi All,

Got a doubt.
I got 70 pts with 10 pts for English.
My English test withn 3 years but not 2 years.
For SA 489 is there a requirement(BTW I didn't find such) that English test should be within 2 years like NSW 489?
I wish there is no such restriction 

Trying for PTE but not got through 65+ each yet.


----------



## Abhi_

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a doubt.
> I got 70 pts with 10 pts for English.
> My English test withn 3 years but not 2 years.
> For SA 489 is there a requirement(BTW I didn't find such) that English test should be within 2 years like NSW 489?
> I wish there is no such restriction
> 
> Trying for PTE but not got through 65+ each yet.


It is three years for SA.

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements


----------



## JASN2015

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a doubt.
> I got 70 pts with 10 pts for English.
> My English test withn 3 years but not 2 years.
> For SA 489 is there a requirement(BTW I didn't find such) that English test should be within 2 years like NSW 489?
> I wish there is no such restriction
> 
> Trying for PTE but not got through 65+ each yet.


Hi bro validity period is 3 years for SA and DHA

*English proficiency*

Immigration SA accepts the following English language tests; a copy of the test certificate is
required:

IELTS 
-
International English Language Test
System.

OET 
-
Occupational English Test (For Health Professionals
only).

PTE Academic 
-
Pearson Test of English
Academic.

TOEFL iBT 
-
Test of English as a Foreign Language, internet Based
Test.

CAE 
–
Cambridge English: Advanced. (test must have been taken on or after
01/01/2015)
Citizens and passport holders of the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, Ireland and New Zealand do not 
need to provide an English language test result
unless required to claim additional EOI points.
English Langua
ge Tests must be *less than three years old* when Immigration SA makes a decision on 
the state nomination application. Please note: Cambridge English: Advanced tests must have been 
taken on or after 01/01/2015
IMMIGRATION
SOUTH
AUSTRALIA


----------



## KasunTharaka

JASN2015 said:


> Hi bro validity period is 3 years for SA and DHA
> 
> *English proficiency*
> 
> Immigration SA accepts the following English language tests; a copy of the test certificate is
> required:
> 
> IELTS
> -
> International English Language Test
> System.
> 
> OET
> -
> Occupational English Test (For Health Professionals
> only).
> 
> PTE Academic
> -
> Pearson Test of English
> Academic.
> 
> TOEFL iBT
> -
> Test of English as a Foreign Language, internet Based
> Test.
> 
> CAE
> –
> Cambridge English: Advanced. (test must have been taken on or after
> 01/01/2015)
> Citizens and passport holders of the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, Ireland and New Zealand do not
> need to provide an English language test result
> unless required to claim additional EOI points.
> English Langua
> ge Tests must be *less than three years old* when Immigration SA makes a decision on
> the state nomination application. Please note: Cambridge English: Advanced tests must have been
> taken on or after 01/01/2015
> IMMIGRATION
> SOUTH
> AUSTRALIA


Elaz..
Thanks machoo..
Feels big relief now.
BTW your the SA expert now


----------



## KasunTharaka

Abhi_ said:


> It is three years for SA.
> 
> Skilled nomination requirements


Thanks man..


----------



## JASN2015

KasunTharaka said:


> Elaz..
> Thanks machoo..
> Feels big relief now.
> BTW your the SA expert now


Dreaming to land there my friend


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> KasunTharaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elaz..
> Thanks machoo..
> Feels big relief now.
> BTW your the SA expert now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming to land there my friend
Click to expand...

Hi jasn I’m filing my application today.
Can you help/guide me with commitment format?


----------



## shivam7106

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I am thinking of applying for 489 with 75(65+10) points for 261313.
> 
> 1. Can anybody tell me what are my chances of getting sponsorship and how much time it will take to get the pre-invite?
> 2. What is the scope of software industry in South Australia? (I have 8+ years experience)
> 
> Regards
> Dheeraj


Hi Dheeraj,

1) We cant tell that whether you'll get the sponsorship or not and how much time it will take but, yes, as per the trend and SA immigration website it might take 5-6 weeks of time to get the invite.

2) It industry is mainly concentrated to Sydney. SA doesn't have many IT companies here, but again,cracking a job interview all depends upon the candidate's ability. I know certain people here in IT who are making 180K in SA.

All the best for your invite mate!!


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn I’m filing my application today.
> Can you help/guide me with commitment format?


Anytime bro,
You have about 70 words.
Write 3,4 sentences.
Write about ,rapidly growing economic,,calmness,security environment for your family,education system if you have children,,you can write Adelaide is the world's 5 th liveable city.

If you needhave more help,just let me know.I will share what I wrote


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jasn I’m filing my application today.
> Can you help/guide me with commitment format?
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime bro,
> You have about 70 words.
> Write 3,4 sentences.
> Write about ,rapidly growing economic,,calmness,security environment for your family,education system if you have children,,you can write Adelaide is the world's 5 th liveable city.
> 
> If you needhave more help,just let me know.I will share what I wrote
Click to expand...

Thanks jasn..this will do


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Thanks jasn..this will do


I sent a massage(PM),
Just check it bro


----------



## Pnarang3

Hi All,

I already have an EOI with 70 points(189) and 75(NSW 190) for code 263111 with DOE as 10th June 2018. I want to apply for SA as well, so please let me know should I update the current EOI or put in a new EOI for SA? Which one will be beneficial and resulting in quick invite given my points and ANZSCO code.


----------



## poxy2325

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I already have an EOI with 70 points(189) and 75(NSW 190) for code 263111 with DOE as 10th June 2018. I want to apply for SA as well, so please let me know should I update the current EOI or put in a new EOI for SA? Which one will be beneficial and resulting in quick invite given my points and ANZSCO code.


Check your occupation if you are eligible for SA . if yes then create a separate EOI in skill select and only mention SA as state. you may also separate lodge your application at SA website as well.


----------



## Pnarang3

poxy2325 said:


> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I already have an EOI with 70 points(189) and 75(NSW 190) for code 263111 with DOE as 10th June 2018. I want to apply for SA as well, so please let me know should I update the current EOI or put in a new EOI for SA? Which one will be beneficial and resulting in quick invite given my points and ANZSCO code.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your occupation if you are eligible for SA . if yes then create a separate EOI in skill select and only mention SA as state. you may also separate lodge your application at SA website as well.
Click to expand...

 My occupation is on SA list. Does the DOE matters for SA 190 ?


----------



## poxy2325

Pnarang3 said:


> My occupation is on SA list. Does the DOE matters for SA 190 ?


i saw your occupation , you can only apply for 489 visa if you have 70 points. 

now its upto you to apply now or wait till July to see if your category is coming back to 190 visa or not.


----------



## JASN2015

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I already have an EOI with 70 points(189) and 75(NSW 190) for code 263111 with DOE as 10th June 2018. I want to apply for SA as well, so please let me know should I update the current EOI or put in a new EOI for SA? Which one will be beneficial and resulting in quick invite given my points and ANZSCO code.


Selecting two or more states for 190/488 visa will surely lead to refuse your application from all states. Specifically SA put more weight on the commitment to SA so you MUST lodge separate EOI for each state,Moreover, your occupation is currently is on the SPECIAL CONDITION APPLY which means if we consider points wise nomination, then you need 90 points now to apply for 489.
So you can submit a EOI now and select SA ONLY as your preferred state but MUST wait until 2nd July to see whether your occupation may need 70 points or less to submit a application to SA.
In the current trend it will need 70 points minimum and apply only 489 visa.

DOE is doesn't matter for SA nominations, matters only the date of application to SA when the occupation eligible and meet all the condition


----------



## Pnarang3

JASN2015 said:


> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I already have an EOI with 70 points(189) and 75(NSW 190) for code 263111 with DOE as 10th June 2018. I want to apply for SA as well, so please let me know should I update the current EOI or put in a new EOI for SA? Which one will be beneficial and resulting in quick invite given my points and ANZSCO code.
> 
> 
> 
> Selecting two or more states for 190/488 visa will surely lead to refuse your application from all states. Specifically SA put more weight on the commitment to SA so you MUST lodge separate EOI for each state,Moreover, your occupation is currently is on the SPECIAL CONDITION APPLY which means if we consider points wise nomination, then you need 90 points now to apply for 489.
> So you can submit a EOI now and select SA ONLY as your preferred state but MUST wait until 2nd July to see whether your occupation may need 70 points or less to submit a application to SA.
> In the current trend it will need 70 points minimum and apply only 489 visa.
> 
> DOE is doesn't matter for SA nominations, matters only the date of application to SA when the occupation eligible and meet all the condition
Click to expand...

 Thanks. My agent is suggesting that he will remove my NSW 190 from current EOI and will replace it with SA once SA announces new norms. I am not sure if that is Ok n will not change the DOE for 189. Please suggest.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All, 

yesterday decision on my application was 'Submitted', today when I open the page its shows below error:

"Notice: Undefined variable: descision in D:\home\site\wwwroot\tracker.php on line 242" 

What does this mean, is anyone else facing this problem.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> yesterday decision on my application was 'Submitted', today when I open the page its shows below error:
> 
> "Notice: Undefined variable: descision in D:\home\site\wwwroot\tracker.php on line 242"
> 
> What does this mean, is anyone else facing this problem.



May be a system error or browser error,, just try clearing the history folder of the browser and closing all tabs and restarting the computer


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> May be a system error or browser error,, just try clearing the history folder of the browser and closing all tabs and restarting the computer


I too thought this, but page is opening as usual.

Its just in front of Decision row, this error is happening. rest all details and page is working fine.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> I too thought this, but page is opening as usual.
> 
> Its just in front of Decision row, this error is happening. rest all details and page is working fine.



So,just try in 1,2 hours


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

Hi Expats,

Please guide me over my queries.

1. I have salary slips given by my employer as a print of Word sheet on simple A4 paper which contain name, logo of my company and salary description. It is stamped by the HR Executive.

Will it be fine ? or i need them on printed on letter heads of my company ?

2. I worked as Graduate Engineer Trainee from for initial some time ? but my job responsibilities was same as my nominated occupation. My offer letter and Appointment letter are also of GET. Will this create problem ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> So,just try in 1,2 hours


Sure. Thanks!


----------



## Pnarang3

Pnarang3 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I already have an EOI with 70 points(189) and 75(NSW 190) for code 263111 with DOE as 10th June 2018. I want to apply for SA as well, so please let me know should I update the current EOI or put in a new EOI for SA? Which one will be beneficial and resulting in quick invite given my points and ANZSCO code.
> 
> 
> 
> Selecting two or more states for 190/488 visa will surely lead to refuse your application from all states. Specifically SA put more weight on the commitment to SA so you MUST lodge separate EOI for each state,Moreover, your occupation is currently is on the SPECIAL CONDITION APPLY which means if we consider points wise nomination, then you need 90 points now to apply for 489.
> So you can submit a EOI now and select SA ONLY as your preferred state but MUST wait until 2nd July to see whether your occupation may need 70 points or less to submit a application to SA.
> In the current trend it will need 70 points minimum and apply only 489 visa.
> 
> DOE is doesn't matter for SA nominations, matters only the date of application to SA when the occupation eligible and meet all the condition
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. My agent is suggesting that he will remove my NSW 190 from current EOI and will replace it with SA once SA announces new norms. I am not sure if that is Ok n will not change the DOE for 189. Please suggest.
Click to expand...

 Can I submit another EOI for 190 with a different email ID as my original EOI has my agent’s email?


----------



## JASN2015

Pnarang3 said:


> Can I submit another EOI for 190 with a different email ID as my original EOI has my agent’s email?



Yes you can use any email


----------



## Pnarang3

JASN2015 said:


> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I submit another EOI for 190 with a different email ID as my original EOI has my agent’s email?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can use any email
Click to expand...

Thanks. I will keep all the information same as my original EOI. Will only change the nominated state and email ID.


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Please guide me over my queries.
> 
> 1. I have salary slips given by my employer as a print of Word sheet on simple A4 paper which contain name, logo of my company and salary description. It is stamped by the HR Executive.
> 
> Will it be fine ? or i need them on printed on letter heads of my company ?
> 
> 2. I worked as Graduate Engineer Trainee from for initial some time ? but my job responsibilities was same as my nominated occupation. My offer letter and Appointment letter are also of GET. Will this create problem ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. It wouldn't be an issue ,I also uploaded some payslips same as you, but if you can get it in a company letter head, that's better.

2. Not an issue as long as you could prove that you have worked in the organization as a fulltime employee with evidence (tax,superannuation doc,bank statements, reference letter in a company letterhead)


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> 1. It wouldn't be an issue ,I also uploaded some payslips same as you, but if you can get it in a company letter head, that's better.
> 
> 2. Not an issue as long as you could prove that you have worked in the organization as a fulltime employee with evidence (tax,superannuation doc,bank statements, reference letter in a company letterhead)


Hi,

thanks for answering.

regarding 1.
There is an issue. for the initial one year my company was in some other city (but there is no address on salary slip) after that it is in another and same for the entire period (i worked with one employer). if i get them on the letter head then the company address will be of new (on current letter head) for the first year payslips. dont you think it create a problem ? or it can be explained ?


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for answering.
> 
> regarding 1.
> There is an issue. for the initial one year my company was in some other city (but there is no address on salary slip) after that it is in another and same for the entire period (i worked with one employer). if i get them on the letter head then the company address will be of new (on current letter head) for the first year payslips. dont you think it create a problem ? or it can be explained ?



I got some payslips on the company letterheads (signed by salary unit officers ) and other payslips are on normal A4 paper and some signed and others are not, in you case , I dont think you will face any issue as your all payslips are in company letterheards and singed by officials

edit :
you are asking these for visa process or SA nomination ?


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> I got some payslips on the company letterheads (signed by salary unit officers ) and other payslips are on normal A4 paper and some signed and others are not, in you case , I dont think you will face any issue as your all payslips are in company letterheards and singed by officials
> 
> edit :
> you are asking these for visa process or SA nomination ?


Hi,
Thnks,

i will try to get all on the company letter head which have present address.

Im preparing it for all (EA, SA nomination and DIBP)


----------



## JASN2015

Sukhjeet Singh said:


> Hi,
> Thnks,
> 
> i will try to get all on the company letter head which have present address.
> 
> Im preparing it for all (EA, SA nomination and DIBP)



congrats,
for EA , you will have to present 3rd party evidence too.
BTW, best of luck bro.


----------



## Sukhjeet Singh

JASN2015 said:


> congrats,
> for EA , you will have to present 3rd party evidence too.
> BTW, best of luck bro.


yea.. Thanks

I have PF statements for 3rd party proof.


----------



## poxy2325

While lodging my EOI at SA Immigration , i made a small mistake in filling the start and finishing month of my bachelors and masters degree as compared to the information which i provided in Skill Select for SA Immigraion:

Information in Skill Select :
Bachelors degree - from 02/07/2001 to 15/06/2004
Masters degree - from 16/08/2004 to 01/05/2006

Information at SA Immigration :

Bachelors degree - from 08/08/2001 to 15/06/2004
Masters degree - from 03/06/2004 to 17/03/2006

When they will refer to my Skill Select EOI they will fin out this error.

what the learned members suggest me ? shall i send email to Immigration SA to update this info as per skill select EOI or leave it like this as its minor mistake.

i am claiming overall 8 year of experience as per assessment from vetassess.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## JASN2015

poxy2325 said:


> While lodging my EOI at SA Immigration , i made a small mistake in filling the start and finishing month of my bachelors and masters degree as compared to the information which i provided in Skill Select for SA Immigraion:
> 
> Information in Skill Select :
> Bachelors degree - from 02/07/2001 to 15/06/2004
> Masters degree - from 16/08/2004 to 01/05/2006
> 
> Information at SA Immigration :
> 
> Bachelors degree - from 08/08/2001 to 15/06/2004
> Masters degree - from 03/06/2004 to 17/03/2006
> 
> When they will refer to my Skill Select EOI they will fin out this error.
> 
> what the learned members suggest me ? shall i send email to Immigration SA to update this info as per skill select EOI or leave it like this as its minor mistake.
> 
> i am claiming overall 8 year of experience as per assessment from vetassess.
> 
> regards
> Ahmad


Yes,,definitely you should put them a amail. I also dit that while my application to SA.


----------



## coffee_holic

Hi all,
I am going to apply Visa 190/489 in SA. The online form has the following compulsory question:
"Is a spouse or partner seeking to migrate?*"

My wife is Sale and Marketing Manager, but she does not have enough working time to apply kill assessment. So, should I still answer YES for this question? but I will not claim partner skills.

Thank you!


----------



## ararmaan28

coffee_holic said:


> Hi all,
> I am going to apply Visa 190/489 in SA. The online form has the following compulsory question:
> "Is a spouse or partner seeking to migrate?*"
> 
> My wife is Sale and Marketing Manager, but she does not have enough working time to apply kill assessment. So, should I still answer YES for this question? but I will not claim partner skills.
> 
> Thank you!


Yes you should answer YES...If she is joining you, mention her closely related occupation.


----------



## poxy2325

JASN2015 said:


> Yes,,definitely you should put them a amail. I also dit that while my application to SA.


Thanks bro jasn, any specific email for them or can i use the general email to get in touch with them?


----------



## JASN2015

poxy2325 said:


> Thanks bro jasn, any specific email for them or can i use the general email to get in touch with them?


yes poxy,
you can their general mail address, [email protected]


----------



## Abhi_

I have applied under chain migration, I submitted utility bills in name of my Brother-in-law along with Medicare card of complete family. Now, I read on this thread that 1 application was refused on this ground.

Should I email them Marriage now or I should wait till CO ask for same.


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> poxy2325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro jasn, any specific email for them or can i use the general email to get in touch with them?
> 
> 
> 
> yes poxy,
> you can their general mail address, [email protected]
Click to expand...

Hi jasn, I have a doubt regarding how will SA consider my application.

I lodged my application on 23 June
If they open my application in July,they will consider occupation list as well as rules of that day or the day I lodged my online application?


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn, I have a doubt regarding how will SA consider my application.
> 
> I lodged my application on 23 June
> If they open my application in July,they will consider occupation list as well as rules of that day or the day I lodged my online application?


Rules and Conditions at the time of submission of application will apply.


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jasn, I have a doubt regarding how will SA consider my application.
> 
> I lodged my application on 23 June
> If they open my application in July,they will consider occupation list as well as rules of that day or the day I lodged my online application?
> 
> 
> 
> Rules and Conditions at the time of submission of application will apply.
Click to expand...

Thanks abhi..now that SA has closed their application process for this financial year, can we expect processing time to improve ?? Any experience about how much do time do they take??


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Thanks abhi..now that SA has closed their application process for this financial year, can we expect processing time to improve ?? Any experience about how much do time do they take??


Acc to my knowledge, processing time at the time of submission of application will be applied 

So expect it to be 5-6 weeks and hope for best. I applied on 8th June.


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks abhi..now that SA has closed their application process for this financial year, can we expect processing time to improve ?? Any experience about how much do time do they take??
> 
> 
> 
> Acc to my knowledge, processing time at the time of submission of application will be applied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So expect it to be 5-6 weeks and hope for best. I applied on 8th June.
Click to expand...

I applied for 190 under chain migration..


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> I applied for 190 under chain migration..


Great! All the Best. I have sent you a PM


----------



## Abhi_

Abhi_ said:


> I have applied under chain migration, I submitted utility bills in name of my Brother-in-law along with Medicare card of complete family. Now, I read on this thread that 1 application was refused on this ground.
> 
> Should I email them Marriage now or I should wait till CO ask for same.


Can anyone suggest on this?

Marriage certificate*


----------



## Pnarang3

Pnarang3 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I submit another EOI for 190 with a different email ID as my original EOI has my agent’s email?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can use any email
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I will keep all the information same as my original EOI. Will only change the nominated state and email ID.
Click to expand...

 Can I put both 190 n 489 in the same EOI?


----------



## JASN2015

Pnarang3 said:


> Can I put both 190 n 489 in the same EOI?


Hi pnarang,

Technically you can select both in a one eoi.
But for south Australia, you can ONLY apply 489 visa (lets see what happens in July) so I suggest you to select the only eligible visa class (489 or 190) ( as I remember,in the online application to SA, you have only one selection) and on the other hand , selecting both classes will make a confusion of the CO.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> I have applied under chain migration, I submitted utility bills in name of my Brother-in-law along with Medicare card of complete family. Now, I read on this thread that 1 application was refused on this ground.
> 
> Should I email them Marriage now or I should wait till CO ask for same.


Hi Abhi,

I have also applied for my sister under the *Chain migration*. As per the SA migration website the acceptable proof to show the relationship are as follows :

. Birth Certificate (for both applicant and family member)
· Marriage Certificate
· Proof of Name Change
· Official Relationship Certificate

They don't accept any type of statuary declaration in lieu of the relationship proof. I provided the passport details of myself and my sis which shows our parent name, but it was declined and I have been asked to provide anything from the above mentioned documents to show the relationship proof. You can find the details of the same in the below mentioned link

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...GSM-Skilled-Nomination-document-checklist.pdf

Also, when you said that you have provided your brother-in-law's medicare card and utility bills, I just wanted to make let you know that your brotherinlaw cannot sponsor you under the chain migration. Family member can be *"Your family member residing in South Australia must be your grandfather, grandmother, father, mother, brother or sister. You can still apply if it’s your step or adoptive parent / sibling.*

Chain migration-family member in South Australia

I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Abhi_

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I have also applied for my sister under the *Chain migration*. As per the SA migration website the acceptable proof to show the relationship are as follows :
> 
> . Birth Certificate (for both applicant and family member)
> · Marriage Certificate
> · Proof of Name Change
> · Official Relationship Certificate
> 
> They don't accept any type of statuary declaration in lieu of the relationship proof. I provided the passport details of myself and my sis which shows our parent name, but it was declined and I have been asked to provide anything from the above mentioned documents to show the relationship proof. You can find the details of the same in the below mentioned link
> 
> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...GSM-Skilled-Nomination-document-checklist.pdf
> 
> Also, when you said that you have provided your brother-in-law's medicare card and utility bills, I just wanted to make let you know that your brotherinlaw cannot sponsor you under the chain migration. Family member can be *"Your family member residing in South Australia must be your grandfather, grandmother, father, mother, brother or sister. You can still apply if it’s your step or adoptive parent / sibling.*
> 
> Chain migration-family member in South Australia
> 
> I hope this helps you out.


Hi Shivam, I didn't mean that

Docs for Relationship:
1) DOB Certificate for me and my sister

Docs for Citizenship:
1) Citizenship Certificate
2) Australian Passport

Docs for proof of stay in SA
1) Utility Bill on my Brother-in-law name 
2) Medicare Card, to prove that they are a family

Now, I want to support proof of stay along with Marriage Certificate and DL of my sister.

Hope now you can guide me.


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hey guys

Can anybody please tell if I can apply for South Australia 190 VISA State Sponsorship for Software Engineer "261313"? I am in India right now. I am asking this because in the occupation list, it is showing "Skilled Regional Provisional 489 visa only" . If yes, will it reset in the July first week for 190 VISA for Software Engineer?


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Can anybody please tell if I can apply for South Australia 190 VISA State Sponsorship for Software Engineer "261313"? I am in India right now. I am asking this because in the occupation list, it is showing "Skilled Regional Provisional 489 visa only" . If yes, will it reset in the July first week for 190 VISA for Software Engineer?


Most probably you will-be able to apply only 489 not for 190.


----------



## ararmaan28

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Can anybody please tell if I can apply for South Australia 190 VISA State Sponsorship for Software Engineer "261313"? I am in India right now. I am asking this because in the occupation list, it is showing "Skilled Regional Provisional 489 visa only" . If yes, will it reset in the July first week for 190 VISA for Software Engineer?


SA has closed its programme on 25th June.. they are not accepting application now.however, you can apply in new financial year


----------



## dheerajsingla

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Can anybody please tell if I can apply for South Australia 190 VISA State Sponsorship for Software Engineer "261313"? I am in India right now. I am asking this because in the occupation list, it is showing "Skilled Regional Provisional 489 visa only" . If yes, will it reset in the July first week for 190 VISA for Software Engineer?


Sorry i reiterate. For offshore applicants, is the option of South Australia 190 VISA applicable for Software Engineer ? Or is it just 489?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

dheerajsingla said:


> Sorry i reiterate. For offshore applicants, is the option of South Australia 190 VISA applicable for Software Engineer ? Or is it just 489?


Let me try to answer your question; Since last year lots of occupations have been changed from 190 to 489 hence there are very slim chances of it changing from 489 to 190. Its your choice whether you want to wait or apply. All the best!


----------



## shivam7106

Hi Everyone,

Just to announce that today I have received the invite from SA for my sister under the "Chain migration". Will be lodging the visa by this weekend. 

All the best to all the others who are waiting for their invite and visa grant.


----------



## ararmaan28

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just to announce that today I have received the invite from SA for my sister under the "Chain migration". Will be lodging the visa by this weekend.
> 
> All the best to all the others who are waiting for their invite and visa grant.


Congratulations Shivam!

Did you apply for 489 or 190?


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just to announce that today I have received the invite from SA for my sister under the "Chain migration". Will be lodging the visa by this weekend.
> 
> All the best to all the others who are waiting for their invite and visa grant.


Express my heatiest congratulations for you sis, when did you apply for SA sponsorship, how may days it took for the approval


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Shivam, I didn't mean that
> 
> Docs for Relationship:
> 1) DOB Certificate for me and my sister
> 
> Docs for Citizenship:
> 1) Citizenship Certificate
> 2) Australian Passport
> 
> Docs for proof of stay in SA
> 1) Utility Bill on my Brother-in-law name
> 2) Medicare Card, to prove that they are a family
> 
> Now, I want to support proof of stay along with Marriage Certificate and DL of my sister.
> 
> Hope now you can guide me.


Hi Abhi,

Docs for Proof of stay in SA
1) Be specific to provide the docs of your sister only. (In my case, I don't have any utility bill under my name but my spouse got all the bills under her name. I called SA Migration last week just to confirm with them, if i can provide the bills under my wife's name and can provide the other utility bill under my name (which is only 3 months old) with the same address to show that we both living in the same premises. But they've denied to accept that and wanted to have anything which is under my name).

Marriage certificate is always required if there's a change in your sister's name. Ask your sister if she got the car registered under her name, then she can provide the vehicle registration notice or the tax invoices of the registration. 

DL will not work as it only shows the Expiry date of the DL and full address. If your sister is having difficulty to show her stay in SA of the last 12 months then I would recommend to ask your sister to go to "Service SA". In Service SA, she has to pay $22 to get the confirmation from them about the last 2 years of her stay in SA with the complete address which will suffice the purpose to show her residency for the chain migration.

Hope this helps buddy!!


----------



## shivam7106

ararmaan28 said:


> Congratulations Shivam!
> 
> Did you apply for 489 or 190?


Thanks Ararmaan 

I am on 190 at the moment but my sister applied under 489.


----------



## shivam7106

JASN2015 said:


> Express my heatiest congratulations for you sis, when did you apply for SA sponsorship, how may days it took for the approval


Thanks Jasn and surely convey your regards to my sister 

My sister applied for the SA EOI on* 24'th May*
She has been asked to provide more documents to show my stay in SA on *19'th May*
Provided the docs requested on *25'th May*
Got the invite on *27'th May *


----------



## Abhi_

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> Docs for Proof of stay in SA
> 1) Be specific to provide the docs of your sister only. (In my case, I don't have any utility bill under my name but my spouse got all the bills under her name. I called SA Migration last week just to confirm with them, if i can provide the bills under my wife's name and can provide the other utility bill under my name (which is only 3 months old) with the same address to show that we both living in the same premises. But they've denied to accept that and wanted to have anything which is under my name).
> 
> Marriage certificate is always required if there's a change in your sister's name. Ask your sister if she got the car registered under her name, then she can provide the vehicle registration notice or the tax invoices of the registration.
> 
> DL will not work as it only shows the Expiry date of the DL and full address. If your sister is having difficulty to show her stay in SA of the last 12 months then I would recommend to ask your sister to go to "Service SA". In Service SA, she has to pay $22 to get the confirmation from them about the last 2 years of her stay in SA with the complete address which will suffice the purpose to show her residency for the chain migration.
> 
> Hope this helps buddy!!


Thanks Shivam, Many congratulations to you and your sister.

Thank you for your guidance.

I have connected SA Immi on email,

have shared Marriage certificate, Vehicle insurance on the name of my brother-in-law's company, but it shows my sister and brother-in-law in Cover and have shared bank statement for last 12 months showing my sister's salary credit. I hope so that it will work now.

My application is in queue to be assigned to CO. 

Fingers Crossed, lets hope for Best.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks Shivam, Many congratulations to you and your sister.
> 
> Thank you for your guidance.
> 
> I have connected SA Immi on email,
> 
> have shared Marriage certificate, Vehicle insurance on the name of my brother-in-law's company, but it shows my sister and brother-in-law in Cover and have shared bank statement for last 12 months showing my sister's salary credit. I hope so that it will work now.
> 
> My application is in queue to be assigned to CO.
> 
> Fingers Crossed, lets hope for Best.


Thanks mate 

Dont worry you'll be getting the invite soon. All the best and keep us posted:ranger:


----------



## dheerajsingla

hey guys

can somebody plz tell me, what are the documents i need to upload for SA nomination application form? Do I need to submit any documents for my partner(I am not claiming any points of her)? And in what format these documents need to be (pdf or img)?


----------



## Manvirjhala

Hey Guys can anybody inform me whether the occupation of software engineer will reopen for nomination in S.A from July and for how many points? 
As currently my points for 489 visa are
Age-30 (till September)
English-10
Education-15
State sponsorship-10
Total 65 if I get the ITA before September.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> Hey Guys can anybody inform me whether the occupation of software engineer will reopen for nomination in S.A from July and for how many points?
> As currently my points for 489 visa are
> Age-30 (till September)
> English-10
> Education-15
> State sponsorship-10
> Total 65 if I get the ITA before September.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Bro, no one could tell whether it's open or not exactly but most probably it may reset to 70 points for 489 only


----------



## jontymorgan

New legislation just passed by the government...from 1 July 2018 a minimum of 65 points will be needed to apply for a 190/489/189 visa.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory%20Statement/Text

I am sure immigration specialists and lawyers will give their expert insights on the legislation but the way I read it is that applications received by DoHA on or before 30 June will be assessed using the 60 point threshold. Any applications received on or after 1 July will need to have at least 65 points to be considered.

These are the scenarios I see affecting those applying to SA with 60 points:


Applied to SA but state nomination not received by 30 June - application cannot proceed
State nomination received from SA by 30 June but application submitted to DoHA after 30 June - application cannot proceed
State nomination received from SA and application submitted to DoHA by 30 June - application can proceed

The 65 point requirement from DoHA does not affect any additional point requirements set by the state (e.g. for SA 70 points is currently required for IT occupations and 'high points' are required for occupations under special conditions). I would be interested to see if others agree with this assessment of the situation.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> New legislation just passed by the government...from 1 July 2018 a minimum of 65 points will be needed to apply for a 190/489/189 visa.
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory%20Statement/Text
> 
> I am sure immigration specialists and lawyers will give their expert insights on the legislation but the way I read it is that applications received by DoHA on or before 30 June will be assessed using the 60 point threshold. Any applications received on or after 1 July will need to have at least 65 points to be considered.
> 
> These are the scenarios I see affecting those applying to SA with 60 points:
> 
> 
> Applied to SA but state nomination not received by 30 June - application cannot proceed
> State nomination received from SA by 30 June but application submitted to DoHA after 30 June - application cannot proceed
> State nomination received from SA and application submitted to DoHA by 30 June - application can proceed
> 
> The 65 point requirement from DoHA does not affect any additional point requirements set by the state (e.g. for SA 70 points is currently required for IT occupations and 'high points' are required for occupations under special conditions). I would be interested to see if others agree with this assessment of the situation.



Point 2,

State nomination received from SA by 30 June but application submitted to DoHA after 30 June - application cannot proceed,,

This must be unfair as applicants have 60 days to apply the VISA with DHA with the current invitation,,so denying that condition is totally unfair.


----------



## jontymorgan

JASN2015 said:


> Point 2,
> 
> State nomination received from SA by 30 June but application submitted to DoHA after 30 June - application cannot proceed,,
> 
> This must be unfair as applicants have 60 days to apply the VISA with DHA with the current invitation,,so denying that condition is totally unfair.


I think my point 2 is incorrect as the legislation refers to invitations given by DoHA before 1 July: _The instrument preserves the pool and pass mark from the previous instrument for all visa applications for the above visas made before, on or after 1 July 2018 in response to an invitation given by the Minister before 1 July 2018._

This means that as long as SA issues the nomination and the invitation is generated by SkillSelect (which I assume happens almost immediately) on or before 30 June then 60 points is still ok. Those people with 60 points still awaiting their state nomination only have today and tomorrow to hear back from SA. I wonder if SA will fast track these applications so they are completed by tomorrow.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

Processing time of SA nomination has increased to 9-10 weeks which is longest as per my knowledge.

Will it effect previously submitted application.

Also, isn't it unfair for the ones who have submitted application at 60 pts , though I have 65 points.


----------



## HARESHNN

dheerajsingla said:


> hey guys
> 
> can somebody plz tell me, what are the documents i need to upload for SA nomination application form? Do I need to submit any documents for my partner(I am not claiming any points of her)? And in what format these documents need to be (pdf or img)?


I have a same case, and I got a query asking about docs of non-migrating family members (spouse & child). Required docs are PCC & form 80 of spouse, Birth certificate of child, Marriage certificate.

So be prepared.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> I think my point 2 is incorrect as the legislation refers to invitations given by DoHA before 1 July: _The instrument preserves the pool and pass mark from the previous instrument for all visa applications for the above visas made before, on or after 1 July 2018 in response to an invitation given by the Minister before 1 July 2018._
> 
> This means that as long as SA issues the nomination and the invitation is generated by SkillSelect (which I assume happens almost immediately) on or before 30 June then 60 points is still ok. Those people with 60 points still awaiting their state nomination only have today and tomorrow to hear back from SA. I wonder if SA will fast track these applications so they are completed by tomorrow.


Agreed with Joint,
One of my friends submitted the application to SA on 2nd June, and just now he phoned meme and told his application is approved (agent told him) if agent is correct, my friend would be the most luckiest person in the planet
,,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jontymorgan said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point 2,
> 
> State nomination received from SA by 30 June but application submitted to DoHA after 30 June - application cannot proceed,,
> 
> This must be unfair as applicants have 60 days to apply the VISA with DHA with the current invitation,,so denying that condition is totally unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> I think my point 2 is incorrect as the legislation refers to invitations given by DoHA before 1 July: _The instrument preserves the pool and pass mark from the previous instrument for all visa applications for the above visas made before, on or after 1 July 2018 in response to an invitation given by the Minister before 1 July 2018._
> 
> This means that as long as SA issues the nomination and the invitation is generated by SkillSelect (which I assume happens almost immediately) on or before 30 June then 60 points is still ok. Those people with 60 points still awaiting their state nomination only have today and tomorrow to hear back from SA. I wonder if SA will fast track these applications so they are completed by tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Those last two sentences, I can feel the anxiety and heartache if things don't turn out positive for those applicants. Things really can change at any moment, even if you've done your due diligence up until that point in time.


----------



## JASN2015

dheerajsingla said:


> hey guys
> 
> can somebody plz tell me, what are the documents i need to upload for SA nomination application form? Do I need to submit any documents for my partner(I am not claiming any points of her)? And in what format these documents need to be (pdf or img)?


You need only passport copy of partner and preferably coloured scans of originals in PDF format would suffice


----------



## ShPaul

Hi friends,

I have 80 points in EOI so plan to apply for SA in July based on the high points they announce. Can someone please share a PDF of the Commitment Letter / Job Research doc for me to get a fair idea of how to write one.

Thanks.


----------



## shivam7106

jontymorgan said:


> New legislation just passed by the government...from 1 July 2018 a minimum of 65 points will be needed to apply for a 190/489/189 visa.
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory%20Statement/Text
> 
> I am sure immigration specialists and lawyers will give their expert insights on the legislation but the way I read it is that applications received by DoHA on or before 30 June will be assessed using the 60 point threshold. Any applications received on or after 1 July will need to have at least 65 points to be considered.
> 
> These are the scenarios I see affecting those applying to SA with 60 points:
> 
> 
> Applied to SA but state nomination not received by 30 June - application cannot proceed
> State nomination received from SA by 30 June but application submitted to DoHA after 30 June - application cannot proceed
> State nomination received from SA and application submitted to DoHA by 30 June - application can proceed
> 
> The 65 point requirement from DoHA does not affect any additional point requirements set by the state (e.g. for SA 70 points is currently required for IT occupations and 'high points' are required for occupations under special conditions). I would be interested to see if others agree with this assessment of the situation.


Hi Mate,

First of all thanks for sharing such a valuable piece of information with us all.



Applied to SA but state nomination not received by 30 June - application cannot proceed *CORRECT*
State nomination received from SA by 30 June but application submitted to DoHA after 30 June - application cannot proceed *WRONG - Since you got the invite before this legislation comes into affect, you can still lodge your visa application with 60 points*
State nomination received from SA and application submitted to DoHA by 30 June - application can proceed *CORRECT*


----------



## shivam7106

ShPaul said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have 80 points in EOI so plan to apply for SA in July based on the high points they announce. Can someone please share a PDF of the Commitment Letter / Job Research doc for me to get a fair idea of how to write one.
> 
> Thanks.


HI PAUL,

In the commitment letter you just have to provide tell SA migration in approximately 70 words that why you wanted to get settled in SA. You can research SA and can provide your commitment according to it as its a 20 minute city, quite town with all the modern amenities, etc


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Agreed with Joint,
> One of my friends submitted the application to SA on 2nd June, and just now he phoned meme and told his application is approved (agent told him) if agent is correct, my friend would be the most luckiest person in the planet
> ,,


What were his points, I think SA will process applications with only 60 pts now.

I have 65 so will have to wait.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> What were his points, I think SA will process applications with only 60 pts now.
> 
> I have 65 so will have to wait.


Hi Abhi,

I guess you are right as per the below release by the SA Migration 

GSM update


----------



## JASN2015

ShPaul said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have 80 points in EOI so plan to apply for SA in July based on the high points they announce. Can someone please share a PDF of the Commitment Letter / Job Research doc for me to get a fair idea of how to write one.
> 
> Thanks.


You DON'T need any letter to upload, it's just only 4,5 lines in the ONLINE application to SA.
I will send a PM
sorry, you have to make 5,6 posts to be eligible to receive a PM.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> What were his points, I think SA will process applications with only 60 pts now.
> 
> I have 65 so will have to wait.


He has 60 points, and points you have is immaterial with SA nomination process, they treat their applicants first come first serve basis.


----------



## jontymorgan

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I guess you are right as per the below release by the SA Migration
> 
> GSM update


SA migration are going to have a busy few days!

It looks like they are prioritising 489 visa applications with 60 points over 190 visa applications. I assume this is because 190 applications with 55 + 5 points can always be converted to 489 with 55 + 10 points if the deadline passes.


----------



## Abhi_

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I guess you are right as per the below release by the SA Migration
> 
> GSM update


Yeah man, I just saw that. It wasn't there 2 hrs back.


----------



## ShPaul

JASN2015 said:


> You DON'T need any letter to upload, it's just only 4,5 lines in the ONLINE application to SA.
> I will send a PM
> sorry, you have to make 5,6 posts to be eligible to receive a PM.



Thanks JASN2015 as it is a relief to hear that no separate documents are needed for this sake. What about job research? Should I mention anything in those 7 lines or separately it will be asked?


----------



## ShPaul

JASN2015 said:


> You DON'T need any letter to upload, it's just only 4,5 lines in the ONLINE application to SA.
> I will send a PM
> sorry, you have to make 5,6 posts to be eligible to receive a PM.


Can you please PM me in an hour as I will be able to receive PM by then for sure. Thanks.


----------



## Laloo

jontymorgan said:


> New legislation just passed by the government...from 1 July 2018 a minimum of 65 points will be needed to apply for a 190/489/189 visa.
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory%20Statement/Text
> 
> I am sure immigration specialists and lawyers will give their expert insights on the legislation but the way I read it is that applications received by DoHA on or before 30 June will be assessed using the 60 point threshold. Any applications received on or after 1 July will need to have at least 65 points to be considered.
> 
> These are the scenarios I see affecting those applying to SA with 60 points:
> 
> 
> Applied to SA but state nomination not received by 30 June - application cannot proceed
> State nomination received from SA by 30 June but application submitted to DoHA after 30 June - application cannot proceed
> State nomination received from SA and application submitted to DoHA by 30 June - application can proceed
> 
> The 65 point requirement from DoHA does not affect any additional point requirements set by the state (e.g. for SA 70 points is currently required for IT occupations and 'high points' are required for occupations under special conditions). I would be interested to see if others agree with this assessment of the situation.


Just to add to Jonty's post, here's information from SA's website regarding applications with 60 points received before 1st July 2018:

They will prioritize processing of applications in this order: 489, 190 onshore and then 190 offshore. There's also a note about asking the 190 applicants to convert their visa to 489. I'm not sure I understood that one fully.

Source: GSM update :ranger:


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> shivam7106 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I guess you are right as per the below release by the SA Migration
> 
> GSM update
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, I just saw that. It wasn't there 2 hrs back.
Click to expand...

Such a bad news for the day! 

By updating this they almost flagged 40% of files off the table!


----------



## jontymorgan

Laloo said:


> Just to add to Jonty's post, here's information from SA's website regarding applications with 60 points received before 1st July 2018:
> 
> They will prioritize processing of applications in this order: 489, 190 onshore and then 190 offshore. There's also a note about asking the 190 applicants to convert their visa to 489. I'm not sure I understood that one fully.
> 
> Source: GSM update :ranger:


If SA migration are unable to process a 190 application with 55 + 5 points before 1 July then they will ask the applicant to switch to a 489 application with 55 + 10 points so they meet the new 65 point threshold. I assume that SA migration will contact those affected after 1 July.


----------



## JASN2015

ShPaul said:


> Thanks JASN2015 as it is a relief to hear that no separate documents are needed for this sake. What about job research? Should I mention anything in those 7 lines or separately it will be asked?


You DON'T need to write anything about job search,
I have sent a PM


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Such a bad news for the day!
> 
> By updating this they almost flagged 40% of files off the table!


Armaan, what were your points for 190 Application?

I have applied with 65 points for 489, because my occupation lets to apply for 489 only for offshore candidates.


----------



## Pnarang3

Does that mean if someone if points more than 60 say 65 or 70 apply now for SA, they will not consider them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

Pnarang3 said:


> Does that mean if someone if points more than 60 say 65 or 70 apply now for SA, they will not consider them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Applications are closed for now, they will open in 1st week of July, processing time from 26th June is 9-10 weeks.


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a bad news for the day!
> 
> By updating this they almost flagged 40% of files off the table!
> 
> 
> 
> Armaan, what were your points for 190 Application?
> 
> I have applied with 65 points for 489, because my occupation lets to apply for 489 only for offshore candidates.
Click to expand...

Hi abhi my points for 190 is 60 points..

As per my understanding from today’s update only applications with 60 points are being prioritised..As per your estimate, what do you think how many file with 60 pts would be there?? (Considering 489,190 applicants)


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi abhi my points for 190 is 60 points..
> 
> As per my understanding from today’s update only applications with 60 points are being prioritised..As per your estimate, what do you think how many file with 60 pts would be there?? (Considering 489,190 applicants)


It's very difficult to predict.

Higher are the chances that SA will ask you to apply for 489 after 1st July.


----------



## ararmaan28

Pnarang3 said:


> Does that mean if someone if points more than 60 say 65 or 70 apply now for SA, they will not consider them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Priority processing is being applied to 60 points applicants only..so it won’t affect yours


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Good on SA for releasing a statement


----------



## Laloo

ShPaul said:


> Thanks JASN2015 as it is a relief to hear that no separate documents are needed for this sake. What about job research? Should I mention anything in those 7 lines or separately it will be asked?


We should always be ready for changes to the SA SS application form as well. The previous form had an option to fill in "Why are you choosing SA?" question with no more than 500 characters including spaces. No one knows if the new form will be the same or if it will ask for separate documents to be uploaded. They are, after all, trying to throttle the intake. My suggestion would be to be ready for anything.

Good luck!


----------



## Laloo

dheerajsingla said:


> hey guys
> 
> can somebody plz tell me, what are the documents i need to upload for SA nomination application form? Do I need to submit any documents for my partner(I am not claiming any points of her)? And in what format these documents need to be (pdf or img)?


The previous SA nomination form did not ask for any such documents to be uploaded expect for scanned copy of your passport and your spouse's passport.

No one knows for sure if there will be a changed form from SA from July 1st week onwards. So, better to be ready with all relevant docs like marriage certificate, birth certificate of your child, everyone's passport copy, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

Hello, 

my occupation is business analyst 261111, what are points requirement for SA state nomination

i got 75 for 190 and 80 for 489


thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Immi master said:


> Hello,
> 
> my occupation is business analyst 261111, what are points requirement for SA state nomination
> 
> i got 75 for 190 and 80 for 489
> 
> 
> thanks


Just wait 3,4days, application process and eligibility criteria is temporary closed at the moment


----------



## Dream2BushLand

JASN2015 said:


> Just wait 3,4days, application process and eligibility criteria is temporary closed at the moment



hi,
occupation- Business Analyst 

as i m stuck with many situation and trying to find way,

anyways

please check below link for interstates graduates 

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Inte...ons-if-you-studied-outside-of-south-australia

i completed my graduation back in 2015 from Sydney(NSW) and back to India last year January

can i feet into first above link scenario without experience where it says 

"(do not meet chain migration or minimum worked in South Australia requirements) ''

I will be waiting for your response asap 
Thank you


----------



## jontymorgan

Immi master said:


> hi,
> occupation- Business Analyst
> 
> as i m stuck with many situation and trying to find way,
> 
> anyways
> 
> please check below link for interstates graduates
> 
> Nomination options if you studied outside of South Australia
> 
> i completed my graduation back in 2015 from Sydney(NSW) and back to India last year January
> 
> can i feet into first above link scenario without experience where it says
> 
> "(do not meet chain migration or minimum worked in South Australia requirements) ''
> 
> I will be waiting for your response asap
> Thank you


The Business Analyst occupation is limited to the 489 visa (not 190) for those residing outside of Australia. Whether you can apply may depend on if you are relying on Australian work experience to meet the 1 year work experience requirement. 

_If you are offshore and relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the work experience requirement you are only eligible to apply if the last 6 months of your skilled work experience in Australia was undertaken in South Australia_

If you have a year of skilled work experience since returning to India then you will be fine. You can't rely on any work experience in NSW for meeting this requirement. 

If you are looking to apply then you should do so as soon as SA starts accepting applications for the new year next week. Business Analyst went to special conditions in one day last year. However, if high points resets to 80 then that may also be an option.


----------



## Abhi_

Any luck on invitations today, those who have 60 points?


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> Any luck on invitations today, those who have 60 points?


No progress so far!!


----------



## indman100

Hello friends. Do I stand a chance to apply for SA nomination?


----------



## ashfaq22

Sorry bro... I don't think so as nomination is closed till July.. and July onwards the minimum trashhold is increased to 65 points...


Abhi_ said:


> Any luck on invitations today, those who have 60 points?


Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

indman100 said:


> Hello friends. Do I stand a chance to apply for SA nomination?



I'm wondering how could someone give an answer to this question without knowing any information of the member


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> Sorry bro... I don't think so as nomination is closed till July.. and July onwards the minimum trashhold is increased to 65 points...
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


I'm just thinking they will issue invitations until 30th june


----------



## ashfaq22

JASN2015 said:


> I'm just thinking they will issue invitations until 30th june


So it means only new cases can't be submitted till July ?

Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ashfaq22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bro... I don't think so as nomination is closed till July.. and July onwards the minimum trashhold is increased to 65 points...
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just thinking they will issue invitations until 30th june
Click to expand...

Hi jasn, 
I’m not able to login skill select...anybody else getting this issue..site is down


----------



## Abhi_

ashfaq22 said:


> Sorry bro... I don't think so as nomination is closed till July.. and July onwards the minimum trashhold is increased to 65 points...
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Buddy, only new submissions are on hold.

Applicants for 489 with 60 points can expect to get invitation even tomorrow.


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn,
> I’m not able to login skill select...anybody else getting this issue..site is down


Hi Armaan, Site is under maintenance till 01st July.

As per my understanding, SA will ask you to apply for 489 with 65 points now.


----------



## ashfaq22

Great then... Good luck for those who are on waiting list..


Abhi_ said:


> Buddy, only new submissions are on hold.
> 
> Applicants for 489 with 60 points can expect to get invitation even tomorrow.


Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> So it means only new cases can't be submitted till July ?
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Yes,definitely , they are still processing applications to be affected by new law and until July you can't lodge new applications.


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn,
> I’m not able to login skill select...anybody else getting this issue..site is down


DHA has announced that you can't lodge new visa applications although you have already been invited until 2 nd July due to planned system maintenance, you will be able to file a new eoi though, sometimes you may face difficulty when logging to eoi in this transfer period, do try in few hours.


----------



## Manvirjhala

So can this also be expected for software engineer occupation in S.A?


Abhi_ said:


> Hi Armaan, Site is under maintenance till 01st July.
> 
> As per my understanding, SA will ask you to apply for 489 with 65 points now.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> So can this also be expected for software engineer occupation in S.A?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I don't think so,
Let's see what is going to happen in the new FY


----------



## ararmaan28

We have to get invitation before 1st July or apply for visa before 1st July in order to qualify ?


----------



## Manvirjhala

I mean will they revise the points to 65 for all occupations including ICT occupations for 65 instead of earlier 70 points?


JASN2015 said:


> I don't think so,
> Let's see what is going to happen in the new FY


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jasn,
> I’m not able to login skill select...anybody else getting this issue..site is down
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Armaan, Site is under maintenance till 01st July.
> 
> As per my understanding, SA will ask you to apply for 489 with 65 points now.
Click to expand...

This means that we won’t be able to apply for visa before 1july..what’s the use of priority processing then


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> I mean will they revise the points to 65 for all occupations including ICT occupations for 65 instead of earlier 70 points?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


By looking at the current trend, I could say NO, but all are only assumptions made based on previous years data.


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> We have to get invitation before 1st July or apply for visa before 1st July in order to qualify ?


If you have already GOT an invite or be intivited before July then you won't be affected by laws coming after July.


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> This means that we won’t be able to apply for visa before 1july..what’s the use of priority processing then


Simply :
When you wake up in the early morning in 2nd of July, you see a button APPLY VISA in the SKILLS SELECT (in your eoi), then you CAN lodge a visa with 60 points;otherwise you won't have eoi even to log in (if you have 50 points for 489 and 55 for 190 without SS points)


----------



## shivam7106

JASN2015 said:


> I'm just thinking they will issue invitations until 30th june


You are correct bro


----------



## shivam7106

ararmaan28 said:


> We have to get invitation before 1st July or apply for visa before 1st July in order to qualify ?


Hi,

You have to get the invitation before 1'st July. If someone haven't got the invite by today then 190 lodged applications will be asked to get the same converted to 489. 

Hard but truth, people who lodged 489 with 60 points, if they dont get the invite by today then there application might get cancelled. And they have to apply again with 65 points from new FY


----------



## shivam7106

ararmaan28 said:


> This means that we won’t be able to apply for visa before 1july..what’s the use of priority processing then


Hi,

I guess you are being confused.

When you lodge visa there's no priority processing. Priority processsing is at the time of skill assessment. SA migration is priority processing the applications with 60 points, so that, people who gets the invite before 1't july can be able to lodge the visa application with 60 points and shouldn't get affected by this new legislation.

I hope it helps


----------



## JASN2015

shivam7106 said:


> You are correct bro


Yes bro, today is very frustrating day for many all over the world, I wish ,I pray they may hear a golden word by today that YOU have been invited TO apply VISA with DHA.


----------



## ararmaan28

shivam7106 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This means that we won’t be able to apply for visa before 1july..what’s the use of priority processing then
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I guess you are being confused.
> 
> When you lodge visa there's no priority processing. Priority processsing is at the time of skill assessment. SA migration is priority processing the applications with 60 points, so that, people who gets the invite before 1't july can be able to lodge the visa application with 60 points and shouldn't get affected by this new legislation.
> 
> I hope it helps
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarification shivam


----------



## ararmaan28

How can we check the status when we are not able to open skill select?


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> How can we check the status when we are not able to open skill select?


You will get email confirmation from DHA and SA


----------



## Manvirjhala

When can we see the new occupation list? I saw on the S.A website they have updated some occupations with today's date but I am not sure is that the final list?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28

No invitation so far


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> When can we see the new occupation list? I saw on the S.A website they have updated some occupations with today's date but I am not sure is that the final list?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Most probably in next week (may be tomorrow)


----------



## rahulrrao

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to get the invitation before 1'st July. If someone haven't got the invite by today then 190 lodged applications will be asked to get the same converted to 489.
> 
> Hard but truth, people who lodged 489 with 60 points, if they dont get the invite by today then there application might get cancelled. And they have to apply again with 65 points from new FY


My assumption was that conversion from 190 to 489 won't happen for most people as each job code falls under either the STSOL or the MLTSOL. Rarely does a job code feature under both the lists. :confused2:


----------



## tanya19850011

They still did not open an application for high points applicants. 
Does anyone know what kind of information we should prepare in order to fill up the application? Now its closed...Hope will open tomorrow!


----------



## saikishoreal

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to get the invitation before 1'st July. If someone haven't got the invite by today then 190 lodged applications will be asked to get the same converted to 489.
> 
> Hard but truth, people who lodged 489 with 60 points, if they dont get the invite by today then there application might get cancelled. And they have to apply again with 65 points from new FY


Hi Shivam, if I have 60 points without the state points, am I eligible to apply for SA under 489 category effective 1-July-2018. My total points will be 60+10 for 489?


----------



## saikishoreal

tanya19850011 said:


> They still did not open an application for high points applicants.
> Does anyone know what kind of information we should prepare in order to fill up the application? Now it's closed...Hope will open tomorrow!


Last year, they opened on 4-July-17. You need to fill EOI for SA first and then apply in SA website. For both, you would need work experience+Education+personal information documents ready.


----------



## JASN2015

rahulrrao said:


> My assumption was that conversion from 190 to 489 won't happen for most people as each job code falls under either the STSOL or the MLTSOL. Rarely does a job code feature under both the lists. :confused2:


Whether the occupation is on the sstsol or mltsol is immaterial, if your occupation is on the SA list is fine,almost all occupation for 190 is eligible for 489 . (If you were eligible for 190, you would eligible for 489 unless your occupation would be) removed by DHA.


----------



## tanya19850011

saikishoreal said:


> Last year, they opened on 4-July-17. You need to fill EOI for SA first and then apply in SA website. For both, you would need work experience+Education+personal information documents ready.



Thanks for your reply! 

I have my EOI for SA already dated March, 2018 - is that ok or I should create another one?

All my documents (Skills assessment, english test result, education, work experience) are ready. I just not sure what kind of information we should present in application form?  What kind of questions do they ask there? If I am not mistaken we must write there our reasons why we chose SA and write a story to persuade them that our intentions to reside in SA are genuine. Is that correct?

IS there is something else i need to prepare for application form in advance? 

Highly appreciated for your advices! Good luck to everyone next week!


----------



## saikishoreal

As far as EOI query is concerned, SA will clarify whether they accept EOIs which are created prior to 1st July’18. You seem to have gathered all the required information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

saikishoreal said:


> Hi Shivam, if I have 60 points without the state points, am I eligible to apply for SA under 489 category effective 1-July-2018. My total points will be 60+10 for 489?


Yes,
Those who have 55 points is eligible for 489 and 60 would be eligible for 190


----------



## JASN2015

tanya19850011 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I have my EOI for SA already dated March, 2018 - is that ok or I should create another one?
> 
> All my documents (Skills assessment, english test result, education, work experience) are ready. I just not sure what kind of information we should present in application form?  What kind of questions do they ask there? If I am not mistaken we must write there our reasons why we chose SA and write a story to persuade them that our intentions to reside in SA are genuine. Is that correct?
> 
> IS there is something else i need to prepare for application form in advance?
> 
> Highly appreciated for your advices! Good luck to everyone next week!


You need your and spouse passport in addition to above, I'm sure you have both.
You need to write 4,5 lines about why you prefer SA (you can write about economy,education, safety,etcetera) and you have to declare the funds you have (they have given minimum limits) but you won't need proofs such as bank statements unless specifically ask from you


----------



## tanya19850011

JASN2015 said:


> You need your and spouse passport in addition to above, I'm sure you have both.
> You need to write 4,5 lines about why you prefer SA (you can write about economy,education, safety,etcetera) and you have to declare the funds you have (they have given minimum limits) but you won't need proofs such as bank statements unless specifically ask from you


Thanks a lot! Appreciated!


----------



## hirushan

*Certified copies*

Do we need to submit certified copies of the documents or is it sufficient to submit color scanned documents. ? 

For PTE report and EOI is it ok to submit downloaded PDF files ?


----------



## JASN2015

hirushan said:


> Do we need to submit certified copies of the documents or is it sufficient to submit color scanned documents. ?
> 
> For PTE report and EOI is it ok to submit downloaded PDF files ?


Just coloured scans of originals, and make sure you have sent the score report directly from pte official site, if you haven't done so you can do it now I supload as I don't know much about pte


----------



## Abhi_

Any updates from DHA or SA, their websites look quite silent.

Anyone received invites ?


----------



## rahulrrao

Abhi_ said:


> Any updates from DHA or SA, their websites look quite silent.
> 
> Anyone received invites ?


Nope. The only state that has updated their occupation list now is Qld. Looks like we'll just have to keep checking SA and monitoring DHA.


----------



## Abhi_

rahulrrao said:


> Nope. The only state that has updated their occupation list now is Qld. Looks like we'll just have to keep checking SA and monitoring DHA.


DHA has issued grant today as per Immi Tracker. Lets see what happens.


----------



## KasunTharaka

rahulrrao said:


> Nope. The only state that has updated their occupation list now is Qld. Looks like we'll just have to keep checking SA and monitoring DHA.


Yh, I've seen that QLD has updated their list.
but no luck for ICT occupations (2613*)
requesting a Job offer.

BTW, could you tell me which page should I check in DHA?
send the link.


----------



## JASN2015

KasunTharaka said:


> Yh, I've seen that QLD has updated their list.
> but no luck for ICT occupations (2613*)
> requesting a Job offer.
> 
> BTW, could you tell me which page should I check in DHA?
> send the link.


Hi kasun,
You may see the latest changes in their news page and Australia's skilled visas page,

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/#news
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skilledvisas


----------



## KasunTharaka

JASN2015 said:


> Hi kasun,
> You may see the latest changes in their news page and Australia's skilled visas page,
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/#news
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skilledvisas




Ela ban. Thnx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

Have they updated the occupation list on S.A website?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Manvirjhala said:


> Have they updated the occupation list on S.A website?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


NOT yet bro,
After updating all RED should be turned into GREEN.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> NOT yet bro,
> After updating all RED should be turned into GREEN.


I don't see updates coming soon, they could be possibility that they updates will come next week, according to their website.

https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php


----------



## rahulrrao

Abhi_ said:


> I don't see updates coming soon, they could be possibility that they updates will come next week, according to their website.


I called up Immigration SA today. The information I was given was that they are scheduled to refresh the list (followed by the update) "sometime" this week. So, my thinking is that it'll happen this week. I really hope it doesn't get pushed into next week. The wait is killing!


----------



## Abhi_

rahulrrao said:


> I called up Immigration SA today. The information I was given was that they are scheduled to refresh the list (followed by the update) "sometime" this week. So, my thinking is that it'll happen this week. I really hope it doesn't get pushed into next week. The wait is killing!


Thanks for the updates.

Are they processing previous application. I applied on 8th June ( 489 with 65 pts), no updates till now.


----------



## saikishoreal

rahulrrao said:


> I called up Immigration SA today. The information I was given was that they are scheduled to refresh the list (followed by the update) "sometime" this week. So, my thinking is that it'll happen this week. I really hope it doesn't get pushed into next week. The wait is killing!


Thanks for the update Rahul. My eyes are wide open to see the updated occupation list.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Are they processing previous application. I applied on 8th June ( 489 with 65 pts), no updates till now.


Hopefully, you should get the invite by this week.:fingerscrossed:

All the Best...!!


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*

As offshore, what kind of question will be asked for the financial Financial Capacity Declaration. How much amount is required.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*



JASN2015 said:


> Just coloured scans of originals, and make sure you have sent the score report directly from pte official site, if you haven't done so you can do it now I supload as I don't know much about pte


As offshore, what kind of question will be asked for the financial Financial Capacity Declaration. How much amount is required.

Please check attachment image and what needs to fill


----------



## rahulrrao

Immi master said:


> As offshore, what kind of question will be asked for the financial Financial Capacity Declaration. How much amount is required.
> 
> Please check attachment image and what needs to fill


If the SA form doesn't change, then these are the only 2 numbers asked for. Best to give accurate numbers for both assets and cash available. For details, click on the "Financial Capacity" section on this page: (Please google "Migration SA Skilled Nomination Requirements). I'm not allowed to post a link here because I'm still a new member.


----------



## loklok

guys it's obvious that the list did not change but it's written on the top of the list as of 03/07/2018 is that means that this is the new list. also the high points keeps on 90 points. any idea ??









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*



rahulrrao said:


> If the SA form doesn't change, then these are the only 2 numbers asked for. Best to give accurate numbers for both assets and cash available. For details, click on the "Financial Capacity" section on this page: (Please google "Migration SA Skilled Nomination Requirements). I'm not allowed to post a link here because I'm still a new member.


see attachment -first column 

" what is Expected funds at settlement"


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*



loklok said:


> guys it's obvious that the list did not change but it's written on the top of the list as of 03/07/2018 is that means that this is the new list. also the high points keeps on 90 points. any idea ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Welcome to the Immigration SA Registration website portal
The state nomination application system is CURRENTLY CLOSED for 489/190/188/132 (significant business history). 

A news item will be sent out later this week to notify when the system is open for skilled and business nominations.

All other services through the portal remain open. This includes arrival registrations, updates, event registration, appointment bookings, enquiries and applications for second stage business migrants and overseas qualification assessments.


----------



## jontymorgan

loklok said:


> guys it's obvious that the list did not change but it's written on the top of the list as of 03/07/2018 is that means that this is the new list. also the high points keeps on 90 points. any idea ??


This list is not updated yet. Occupations under special conditions are still showing that they went to special conditions in 2017.


----------



## rahulrrao

Saw this update on the occupation page of SA:

"Due to the annual update of the occupation list it is currently not available. A further update will be available later in the week. A news item will be published once the occupation list has been updated."

That confusion a few had about the list being "updated as of 03/07/2018" but still not actually changed is cleared up now. Wonder why SA didn't put this update up before?:confused2:

Now to wear out the F5 button on my keyboard until the list refreshes. :ranger:

:violin:


----------



## dpkk

Have you guys seen this?

GSM update


----------



## JASN2015

Immi master said:


> As offshore, what kind of question will be asked for the financial Financial Capacity Declaration. How much amount is required.
> 
> Please check attachment image and what needs to fill


Please see the attachment, they have mentioned what kind of amount you need the declare,
I mentioned bit higher amount to meet the requirements and they DID NOT request any proofs (from and none of my friends who applied SA)

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulrrao said:


> Saw this update on the occupation page of SA:
> 
> 
> 
> "Due to the annual update of the occupation list it is currently not available. A further update will be available later in the week. A news item will be published once the occupation list has been updated."
> 
> 
> 
> That confusion a few had about the list being "updated as of 03/07/2018" but still not actually changed is cleared up now. Wonder why SA didn't put this update up before?:confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wear out the F5 button on my keyboard until the list refreshes. :ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> :violin:




They will take their time... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

dpkk said:


> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> GSM update



Yes bro they published it 28th June about new minimum points for migration.


----------



## dpkk

JASN2015 said:


> Yes bro they published it 28th June about new minimum points for migration.


 That's not a good sign I guess.


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> Yes bro they published it 28th June about new minimum points for migration.




I hope they will resume with larger rounds, as they cut off 60 pointers off... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dpkk said:


> That's not a good sign I guess.




Its not really a sign, its an implemented change, and does not really signify anything apart from the points cut off change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

There were no too many 60 pointers anyhow... so impact of this step is somewhat limited, mostly cutting off trade anzscos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

andreyx108b said:


> There were no too many 60 pointers anyhow... so impact of this step is somewhat limited, mostly cutting off trade anzscos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes,definitely


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*



Immi master said:


> As offshore, what kind of question will be asked for the financial Financial Capacity Declaration. How much amount is required.
> 
> Please check attachment image and what needs to fill


waiting for reply

please check the attachment -

1 what is" expected funds at settlement 

Regards


----------



## rahulrrao

Immi master said:


> waiting for reply
> 
> please check the attachment -
> 
> 1 what is" expected funds at settlement
> 
> Regards


Didn't understand what your question is. Ideally, for 2 people offshore (applicant + wife), it is adviseable that you have $20,000 AUD with you at the time of settlement. The number that you mention in this form should be around the 20k mark. Does that help?


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*



rahulrrao said:


> Didn't understand what your question is. Ideally, for 2 people offshore (applicant + wife), it is adviseable that you have $20,000 AUD with you at the time of settlement. The number that you mention in this form should be around the 20k mark. Does that help?



ohk, let me explain you, my friend has send me this screenshot. onshore applicant have different form, for offshore you will be asked during online application (exactly screenshot) 
there are two column in screenshot, both have red star 

First "expected fund at settlement" (if it is 20000)
second " other assets" ( ? ) 

what should be in first one 
what should be in second one


----------



## andreyx108b

Immi master said:


> ohk, let me explain you, my friend has send me this screenshot. onshore applicant have different form, for offshore you will be asked during online application (exactly screenshot)
> 
> there are two column in screenshot, both have red star
> 
> 
> 
> First "expected fund at settlement" (if it is 20000)
> 
> second " other assets" ( ? )
> 
> 
> 
> what should be in first one
> 
> what should be in second one




Funds i.e cash on hands 

Assets i.e house in New york


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

As per SA website, no occupation list is available now.


----------



## mmsbya

I received an invite for 489 two days ago from SA for 321212 should l take it? As in february l also got another for 190NSW which l ignored hoping for 189. If l ignore this one again won't that affect me in the future?


----------



## Abhi_

mmsbya said:


> I received an invite for 489 two days ago from SA for 321212 should l take it? As in february l also got another for 190NSW which l ignored hoping for 189. If l ignore this one again won't that affect me in the future?


You should have not wasted 190 NSW invite, things are changing randomly, your pts for 189 will be deciding factor for 189 invite.

Please share timelines for SA nomination.


----------



## Abhi_

shivam7106 said:


> Hopefully, you should get the invite by this week.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the Best...!!


Thanks Man, hopefully I will, its so difficult to wait. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JASN2015

mmsbya said:


> I received an invite for 489 two days ago from SA for 321212 should l take it? As in february l also got another for 190NSW which l ignored hoping for 189. If l ignore this one again won't that affect me in the future?


Oh brother, I can't believe you ignored your 190 invite, people are suffering of not being even for a 490 visa in the current competitive trend.
Anyway you have 60 days to apply visa.


----------



## JASN2015

dpkk said:


> That's not a good sign I guess.


Yes BRO,
BUT
New minimum points requirement has almost NO effect with IT occupations such yours.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

Occupation- Business Analyst 
PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 0000
Degree - 15
Au Study 5
PY 5
NAATI 5
SS 10

TOTAL 80


----------



## Alpana Ashar

SA shows high points as 80 now. So is it that they have changed it. It was 90 previously.


----------



## rahulrrao

Alpana Ashar said:


> SA shows high points as 80 now. So is it that they have changed it. It was 90 previously.


 Where are you seeing the 80 points that you mentioned?


----------



## Alpana Ashar

In the high points section under nomination process.


----------



## rahulrrao

Alpana Ashar said:


> In the high points section under nomination process.


 Ok. I was wondering if I've missed out on the list being opened now.


----------



## Alpana Ashar

Is it that high points would be 80 now?


----------



## rahulrrao

Alpana Ashar said:


> Is it that high points would be 80 now?


Well, it's hard to say if that 80 points will remain the same. There was talk of the SA nomination program being reset. This will definitely include changes to the ocucpation list and maybe include changes to other rules like the 80 points you are mentioning. Best to look at that page again after the list is refreshed in a couple of days.


----------



## KasunTharaka

I don’t see any ‘high points’ section under nomination process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

rahulrrao said:


> Ok. I was wondering if I've missed out on the list being opened now.


They still haven't published their States occupations list.


----------



## JASN2015

KasunTharaka said:


> I don’t see any ‘high points’ section under nomination process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes bro,
They still haven't updated their occupation list.
Will have to wait to see that.


----------



## KasunTharaka

JASN2015 said:


> Yes bro,
> 
> They still haven't updated their occupation list.
> 
> Will have to wait to see that.




Yh true. They still didn’t updated the list yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

KasunTharaka said:


> I don’t see any ‘high points’ section under nomination process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its just showing under Supplementary skilled requirements, but lets wait for full updates.

Updates for Chain migration are also reflecting under its relevant requirements from 1st July.

I am just wondering if SA is sending invites for previous application post 1st July or not. Anyone has any idea ?


----------



## rahulrrao

Abhi_ said:


> Its just showing under Supplementary skilled requirements, but lets wait for full updates.
> 
> Updates for Chain migration are also reflecting under its relevant requirements from 1st July.
> 
> I am just wondering if SA is sending invites for previous application post 1st July or not. Anyone has any idea ?


Abhi, why don't you try calling them? Number's given in the SA contact page.


----------



## shivam7106

SA has updated its list and GOOD NEWS is that High point is been reset to 80 as of now.

All the best!!


----------



## tanya19850011

But they still have not open right ? I can see in their website that applicationsstill closed .


----------



## ararmaan28

tanya19850011 said:


> But they still have not open right ? I can see in their website that applicationsstill closed .


They will open later this week


----------



## JASN2015

tanya19850011 said:


> But they still have not open right ? I can see in their website that applicationsstill closed .


Yes,correct

They still have NOT open new applications and not published the occupation list .


----------



## tanya19850011

Thanks for clarification! 

Guys please confirm 

If points are 80 now and I have mine 75 , can I apply for both 190 and 489 SA then? 
For 489 we must submit application on SA website, but shall we do so for 190? 
For 190 we just need to submit EOI without any additional applications right ? 

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Abhi_

tanya19850011 said:


> Thanks for clarification!
> 
> Guys please confirm
> 
> If points are 80 now and I have mine 75 , can I apply for both 190 and 489 SA then?
> For 489 we must submit application on SA website, but shall we do so for 190?
> For 190 we just need to submit EOI without any additional applications right ?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


For both 190/489, we need SA application.

Whats your occupation code.


----------



## tanya19850011

I am accountant


----------



## rahulrrao

shivam7106 said:


> SA has updated its list and GOOD NEWS is that High point is been reset to 80 as of now.
> 
> All the best!!


Hey Sameer. Thanks for the heads up. The list isn't updated yet. But there is a news release regarding the udpates:
GSM update - 2018/19 program year

One can follow all the links to read through the updates. I don't think there's anything new that's put on there. The suspense is still the list itself. But it's great to see that they are "publishing a revised and expanded" list for 2018-2019.

Good luck to everyone. Stuff just got a little more exciting.


----------



## JASN2015

tanya19850011 said:


> Thanks for clarification!
> 
> Guys please confirm
> 
> If points are 80 now and I have mine 75 , can I apply for both 190 and 489 SA then?
> For 489 we must submit application on SA website, but shall we do so for 190?
> For 190 we just need to submit EOI without any additional applications right ?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


As I remember your occupation was not in the SA occupation list but in supplementary list, so, as you have 75 points in hand ,you will be able to apply for 190 as you meet the 80 points requirement.
So its better to fill eoi for SA ONLY FOR 190.
If you would meet the eligibility criteria for 190 then you DON'T need to select 489.


----------



## Abhi_

rahulrrao said:


> Hey Sameer. Thanks for the heads up. The list isn't updated yet. But there is a news release regarding the udpates:
> GSM update - 2018/19 program year
> 
> One can follow all the links to read through the updates. I don't think there's anything new that's put on there. The suspense is still the list itself. But it's great to see that they are "publishing a revised and expanded" list for 2018-2019.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Stuff just got a little more exciting.


Thanks for sharing the link.

I can relate myself to separate documents para, as I have emailed them 3 imp documents.


----------



## jontymorgan

JASN2015 said:


> As I remember your occupation was not in the SA occupation list but in supplementary list, so, as you have 75 points in hand ,you will be able to apply for 190 as you meet the 80 points requirement.
> So its better to fill eoi for SA ONLY FOR 190.
> If you would meet the eligibility criteria for 190 then you DON'T need to select 489.


Once the new list comes out you will need to check that Accountant are eligible for high points. For much of 2017-18 Accountant and other finance occupations were not eligible under high points.


----------



## tanya19850011

If I am not mistaken , accountants were eligible for high points cat fort at the beginning of the 2017-2018 financial year, and then they removed them. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## jontymorgan

tanya19850011 said:


> If I am not mistaken , accountants were eligible for high points cat fort at the beginning of the 2017-2018 financial year, and then they removed them. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes, that is correct. At this point we don't know whether they will become eligible again in 2018-19 or not so it is important to check before submitting an application.


----------



## JASN2015

tanya19850011 said:


> If I am not mistaken , accountants were eligible for high points cat fort at the beginning of the 2017-2018 financial year, and then they removed them. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Yes you are correct,
There were some occupation removal including Accountants from the high points category in mid February as I remember. 
In all probability, they will reset to 80 if you are lucky, so be ready for the change with all documents scanned:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

JASN2015 said:


> Yes you are correct,
> 
> There were some occupation removal including Accountants from the high points category in mid February as I remember.
> 
> In all probability, they will reset to 80 if you are lucky, so be ready for the change with all documents scanned:fingerscrossed:




They seem to be doing it on annual basis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manvirjhala

Can you please let me know what are the chances for software engineer in S.A occupation list? I have currently 55+10 points. Will it open at same 70 points or will.be reset to 65 points?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulrrao

Manvirjhala said:


> Can you please let me know what are the chances for software engineer in S.A occupation list? I have currently 55+10 points. Will it open at same 70 points or will.be reset to 65 points?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Yours guess is as good as anyone's, Manvir. Hoping your code opens up with your required 65 points.


----------



## rahulrrao

The only change I see in the SA SS application page is a message stating, 

"This site is currently undertaking system upgrades and will be unavailable for a short while.
Sorry for the inconvenience."

Kinda expecting (or rather, hoping) the list to update today.

Going through this whole application process certainly teaches you patience and perseverance.


----------



## JASN2015

rahulrrao said:


> The only change I see in the SA SS application page is a message stating,
> 
> "This site is currently undertaking system upgrades and will be unavailable for a short while.
> Sorry for the inconvenience."
> 
> Kinda expecting (or rather, hoping) the list to update today.
> 
> Going through this whole application process certainly teaches you patience and perseverance.


Yes may be their are just confirming the migrants intended to enter Australia have enough patience to live and work their


----------



## tanya19850011

List is updated already guys . It was updated 6 hours ago


----------



## Alpana Ashar

tanya19850011 said:


> List is updated already guys . It was updated 6 hours ago


Where is the list. Cant see on SA website.


----------



## smrm

I don’t see any update on the occupation list.


----------



## tanya19850011

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Occupation/ExportOffListAsPdf?u=3272628a-0c54-49b5-90d7-193fdcea859e


----------



## smrm

Omg 😮 I don’t see ict business analyst in the list at all


----------



## tanya19850011

Can see? Pls let me know if link is working


----------



## smrm

I still cannot see on the website but the pdf which tanya shared does not have ict business analyst listed there. I am
Just worried if this is the final list that’s going to be published later on the website. This waiting time is killing now. Fingers crossed, hope they have ict business analyst listed when they publish on the website


----------



## rahulrrao

tanya19850011 said:


> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Occupation/ExportOffListAsPdf?u=3272628a-0c54-49b5-90d7-193fdcea859e


Thanks, Tanya. How did you find this list? I've been browsing through their website and can't find the link to it from a regular page.

Guys, this is the supplementary list. The main list is bound to get updated in a little while.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## loklok

tanya19850011 said:


> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Occupation/ExportOffListAsPdf?u=3272628a-0c54-49b5-90d7-193fdcea859e


this is the supplementary skill list ... can you please share the other list NT (SOL) as well. thanks a lot 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rocker086

In fact, there is no single "2613" occupation in the PDF.


----------



## jontymorgan

tanya19850011 said:


> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Occupation/ExportOffListAsPdf?u=3272628a-0c54-49b5-90d7-193fdcea859e


It looks like the Accountant/Audit occupations are not eligible under high points.


----------



## jontymorgan

j.rahul086 said:


> In fact, there is no single "2613" occupation in the PDF.


It says, _"The Supplementary Skilled List reflects all occupations available on the Commonwealth’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) that are not available on South Australia's State Occupation List."_

This means only occupations not on the main SOL are shown on this list. Last year the "2613" occupations were on the SOL so they are probably still there.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> It looks like the Accountant/Audit occupations are not eligible under high points.


If this list official supplementary list, then occupations in this list could ONLY be applied under special conditions.
So then, accountants,auditors.. could still apply under those conditions,thus,for high points. 
Correct me if im wrong ?


----------



## JASN2015

tanya19850011 said:


> http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Occupation/ExportOffListAsPdf?u=3272628a-0c54-49b5-90d7-193fdcea859e


Thanks for sharing, but I still couldn't find it their official site.


----------



## jontymorgan

JASN2015 said:


> If this list official supplementary list, then occupations in this list could ONLY be applied under special conditions.
> So then, accountants,auditors.. could still apply under those conditions,thus,for high points.
> Correct me if im wrong ?


It seems that this list is being continuously updated and is not the final version. The version I downloaded 10 minutes ago (version 30) said for Accountants: "Not available for high points nomination". I downloaded it again just now (version 52) and this sentence has been removed. There are other small changes that have been made in the last 10 minutes.

I think we will need to wait until the final list is published on the SA website before making any plans based on the list.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> It seems that this list is being continuously updated and is not the final version. The version I downloaded 10 minutes ago (version 30) said for Accountants: "Not available for high points nomination". I downloaded it again just Seesnow (version 52) and this sentence has been removed. There are other small changes that have been made in the last 10 minutes.
> 
> I think we will need to wait until the final list is published on the SA website before making any plans based on the list.


Yes,definitely


----------



## Alpana Ashar

jontymorgan said:


> It seems that this list is being continuously updated and is not the final version. The version I downloaded 10 minutes ago (version 30) said for Accountants: "Not available for high points nomination". I downloaded it again just now (version 52) and this sentence has been removed. There are other small changes that have been made in the last 10 minutes.
> 
> I think we will need to wait until the final list is published on the SA website before making any plans based on the list.


Yes even I noticed the same thing. They seem to be updating the pdf. So lets wait for the final.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*

biggest mystery of the world. where this list came from.Tanya ?


----------



## Manvirjhala

So will it be published directly on their website?


jontymorgan said:


> It says, _"The Supplementary Skilled List reflects all occupations available on the Commonwealth’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) that are not available on South Australia's State Occupation List."_
> 
> This means only occupations not on the main SOL are shown on this list. Last year the "2613" occupations were on the SOL so they are probably still there.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulrrao

jontymorgan said:


> It says, _"The Supplementary Skilled List reflects all occupations available on the Commonwealth’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) that are not available on South Australia's State Occupation List."_
> 
> This means only occupations not on the main SOL are shown on this list. Last year the "2613" occupations were on the SOL so they are probably still there.


I would've thought that no on in Australia uses the term CSOL anymore after last year's changes to STSOL and MLTSOL.

Any ideas about that?


----------



## rahulrrao

Manvirjhala said:


> So will it be published directly on their website?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It will be, yes.

I downloaded the list again and can now find many changes. Wonder what's going on.


----------



## akelasurfgirl

rahulrrao said:


> It will be, yes.
> 
> I downloaded the list again and can now find many changes. Wonder what's going on.


is the SA list out..where..it is not showing on their site..
Plz share the link from where you have downloaded.


----------



## rahulrrao

akelasurfgirl said:


> is the SA list out..where..it is not showing on their site..
> Plz share the link from where you have downloaded.


It's not officially out yet. Just scroll up this thread to the previous 1-2 pages and you'll find the link from Tanya.


----------



## masterblaster81

About the Lists of State Nominated Occupations

The Lists of State Nominated Occupations are divided into two separate lists; the State Nominated Occupation List and the Supplementary Skilled List.

These lists are ‘live’ and the contents of these lists are accurate at the time that it is viewed.
What is the State Nominated Occupation List?

A list of occupations derived from the Short Term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) that are considered to be in demand in the state of South Australia. If you are seeking state nomination in South Australia under the General Skilled Migration program, you must have an occupation that features on this list to apply (unless you meet the Supplementary Skilled List requirements).

Occupations on this list meet a minimum skill level. Nomination for an occupation identified as in demand doesn't guarantee you a job. You must compete for work with other potential applicants. Occupations on this list may require registration, licencing or other requirements before you can work in South Australia.

The list is updated annually.

What is the Supplementary Skilled List?

The Supplementary Skilled List reflects all occupations available on the Short Term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) that are not available on South Australia's State Occupation List. These occupations are only available if you meet the additional requirements listed here.

This list of occupations has not been identified as being in shortage; they are available to limited applicants who can demonstrate employment outcomes or family links to support human capital and economic objectives of South Australia's participation in the skilled migrant program. *The list is available to international graduates of South Australia; skilled migrants who have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for a minimum time period; have immediate family members permanently residing in South Australia who can support their settlement whilst seeking employment; or have high employability qualities.*

Please note: The use of the Supplementary Skilled List is at Immigration SA's discretion and planning levels may be applied. 

For Details what is supplementary skilled list. 

ttp://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/about-the-lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

Regards


----------



## smrm

List is published


----------



## Alpana Ashar

smrm said:


> List is published


Yes finally published.


----------



## Abhi_

List available on website, applications are open.

All the Best Everyone.

Hoping that SA will start sending invitations soon


----------



## sawtinnmaung

SA has just released their state nominated occupations list. 

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

All the best!


----------



## rahulrrao

All the best, everyone.

I'm out of the race. My job code is in the Supplementary List and I don't have enough points. 
Gutted.


----------



## naveenttf

rahulrrao said:


> All the best, everyone.
> 
> I'm out of the race. My job code is in the Supplementary List and I don't have enough points.
> Gutted.




What’s your job code ? Try for alternative buddy like 489


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

rahulrrao said:


> All the best, everyone.
> 
> I'm out of the race. My job code is in the Supplementary List and I don't have enough points.
> Gutted.


Whats your occupation code Rahul?


----------



## poxy2325

I am also out even for 489.


----------



## rahulrrao

224712 - Organization and Methods Analyst. Have 65 points (including State nomination).

So, the doors are closed.

Thanks, anyway.


----------



## Abhi_

poxy2325 said:


> I am also out even for 489.


Try PTE or NAATI and go under high points.

Chase your Dreams, Dreams do come true.


----------



## poxy2325

Abhi_ said:


> Try PTE or NAATI and go under high points.
> 
> Chase your Dreams, Dreams do come true.


Yes the only option now is PTE as NAATI will be costly affair.


----------



## rocker086

*Sa 190?*

Is there no 190 for SA or will that come later on?


----------



## pomade2017

Do 70 points including SS have good chance of invite in SA nominated occupation?


----------



## LGM

pomade2017 said:


> Do 70 points including SS have good chance of invite in SA nominated occupation?


The minimum points requirement will
initially be set at 70 points (including the 10 state nomination points for the subclass
489 provisional visa)


----------



## dpkk

Although the list has been posted, 190 visa cannot be applied.  
Am I correct guys?


----------



## pomade2017

what do you mean cannot apply?


----------



## dpkk

That means only 489 visa is available for offshore applicants for the anzsco 261313..


----------



## pomade2017

ah yeah, depends on the occupation. my requirement is only proficient english.


----------



## indman100

Hi can anyone advise if Anzco 263212 ICT support engineer is in scope for SA? Not sure how to look it up. If not is there any workaround?


----------



## amarsandhu

Hi,
Please check my eligibility:

189- 65 + 5 partner points
190- 70 + 5 partner points
489- 85 + 5 partner points

work experience - 5 years

for which visa i am eligible for south australia?

for financial capacity, can i show assets (Property) and bank accounts of my father?
I dont have personal saving


----------



## amarsandhu

Hi i am offshore applicant,
Please check my eligibility:

ANZSCO: 263311, partner: 263111

189- 65 + 5 partner points
190- 70 + 5 partner points
489- 85 + 5 partner points

work experience - 5 years

for which visa i am eligible for south australia?

for financial capacity, can i show assets (Property) and bank accounts of my father?
I dont have personal saving


----------



## JASN2015

dpkk said:


> That means only 489 visa is available for offshore applicants for the anzsco 261313..
> 
> View attachment 88626


Yeah machan ,you can only apply 489 visa.
But it's also a better option in the current trend


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Do 70 points including SS have good chance of invite in SA nominated occupation?


Anzsco ?


----------



## JASN2015

j.rahul086 said:


> Is there no 190 for SA or will that come later on?


What's your occupation ,
I don't understand your question though


----------



## pomade2017

311411 Chemistry Technician


----------



## Abhi_

Is there anyone who is waiting invite with 65 or more points and has applied in May/June ?


----------



## smrm

Does anyone know the processing time for 489? I mean for the invite


----------



## Abhi_

smrm said:


> Does anyone know the processing time for 489? I mean for the invite


Current processing time is 9-10 weeks, as per SA website


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> 311411 Chemistry Technician


Your occupation is in the SA list after long time,
You could apply 190 with 55 points.


----------



## rocker086

JASN2015 said:


> What's your occupation ,
> I don't understand your question though


I mean do SA will come up with 190 for "2613 - Software and Applications Programmers". Currently, it's only for 489.


----------



## JASN2015

j.rahul086 said:


> I mean do SA will come up with 190 for "2613 - Software and Applications Programmers". Currently, it's only for 489.


NO brother,
In this financial year, they definitely DO NOT open for 190 for IT occupations in the current trend, today they updated the list but 2 occupations have fallen into high points category today itself.
And doubt they could open IT occupations in coming years.


----------



## DreamerR

Forum experts, my occupation code is 271299 and it is in the SA supplementary list. What are my chances for 489 with 70 points (State nomination points included). Thanks in advance.


----------



## JASN2015

amarsandhu said:


> Hi i am offshore applicant,
> Please check my eligibility:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263311, partner: 263111
> 
> 189- 65 + 5 partner points
> 190- 70 + 5 partner points
> 489- 85 + 5 partner points
> 
> work experience - 5 years
> 
> for which visa i am eligible for south australia?
> 
> for financial capacity, can i show assets (Property) and bank accounts of my father?
> I dont have personal saving


Based the information give by you, you could apply 190 visa for SOUTH AUSTRALIA as you have 80 points of total

AND

you DO NOT need any financial proofs.


----------



## jontymorgan

DreamerR said:


> Forum experts, my occupation code is 271299 and it is in the SA supplementary list. What are my chances for 489 with 70 points (State nomination points included). Thanks in advance.


Unless you qualify in some other way (e.g. are a SA graduate or have a relative living in SA) then you need 80 points to access occupations on the SA supplementary list.


----------



## JASN2015

rahulrrao said:


> All the best, everyone.
> 
> I'm out of the race. My job code is in the Supplementary List and I don't have enough points.
> Gutted.


Very sorry to hear that, I know what you feel, but remember there are still 7 states to apply, I wwish your occupation may laid on any of states.


----------



## JASN2015

poxy2325 said:


> I am also out even for 489.


Poxy,
My brother don't loose hopes yet you have 7 states, some has still not declared their lists 
I wish your occupation may include their occupation lists.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*

can we any additional documents


----------



## DreamerR

jontymorgan said:


> Unless you qualify in some other way (e.g. are a SA graduate or have a relative living in SA) then you need 80 points to access occupations on the SA supplementary list.


Thanks for your response Jonty, I dont have a SA degree nor do I have any relatives in SA. Looks like I do not have a chance as well. Is there any possibility of the 80 points requirement in the supplementary list coming down to 70?


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*



DreamerR said:


> Thanks for your response Jonty, I dont have a SA degree nor do I have any relatives in SA. Looks like I do not have a chance as well. Is there any possibility of the 80 points requirement in the supplementary list coming down to 70?


Don't get disappoint, see my example, i have 80 points bu t i don't have experience.

even i m going to submit application, lets see if GOD do any miracle


----------



## JASN2015

DreamerR said:


> Thanks for your response Jonty, I dont have a SA degree nor do I have any relatives in SA. Looks like I do not have a chance as well. Is there any possibility of the 80 points requirement in the supplementary list coming down to 70?



Brother
Unfortunately, it is going high ,first 85 then 90


----------



## JASN2015

DreamerR said:


> Forum experts, my occupation code is 271299 and it is in the SA supplementary list. What are my chances for 489 with 70 points (State nomination points included). Thanks in advance.


Just sow,,
Jonty has replied 
I too has learnt much from him when I was new to this process


----------



## saikishoreal

Guys, would like to inform I was able to lodge 489 application for 261111 successfully. Fingers crossed for invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

:ranger:


saikishoreal said:


> Guys, would like to inform I was able to lodge 489 application for 261111 successfully. Fingers crossed for invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck bro


----------



## saikishoreal

JASN2015 said:


> :ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck bro




Thanks bro. I now see this occupation went to special conditions☹So fast they closed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indman100

My agent says to apply immeduately for 489. My question to members is , are there jobs in SA. My anzsco is pretty much crap . Anyway to work around the obligations of 489 in SA If I can't get a job?


----------



## martymusz

Guys, 
Can you please advise? I submitted my application for 489 SA today but it is still pending and says that payment is in progress but I see that it was actually charged to my card. Do you know if this is a usual thing? Should I submit a new application? I contacted them but haven't seen any response yet 
Thanks.


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*



JASN2015 said:


> Very sorry to hear that, I know what you feel, but remember there are still 7 states to apply, I wwish your occupation may laid on any of states.



Hello JASN2015

I have submitted my application and it show "LOGED", will i able to add few more documents or send them separately. 

I need to submit some documents. what can be done for that ?


----------



## morpheus90

Hey guys my occupation is only available for 489 ( not in the supplementary list). No other conditions are mentioned except competent English. Can i apply without having australian work experience?


----------



## saikishoreal

Hi, I emailed them some docs since they are not showing under attachments.


Immi master said:


> Hello JASN2015
> 
> I have submitted my application and it show "LOGED", will i able to add few more documents or send them separately.
> 
> I need to submit some documents. what can be done for that ?


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

If the status of your application is not changed to lodged by today, email them with transaction details.


martymusz said:


> Guys,
> Can you please advise? I submitted my application for 489 SA today but it is still pending and says that payment is in progress but I see that it was actually charged to my card. Do you know if this is a usual thing? Should I submit a new application? I contacted them but haven't seen any response yet
> Thanks.


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## khurrammhd

My details are in my signature. Can I apply for SA? I submitted a 190 for SA yesterday.


----------



## combatant

khurrammhd said:


> My details are in my signature. Can I apply for SA? I submitted a 190 for SA yesterday.


For SA 190, they required Job Offer. Whereas SA 489 was opened briefly this morning but closed and it will re-open next year. 

I advise you to improve your points to 75 only then you could have a chance.


----------



## olmaza

khurrammhd said:


> My details are in my signature. Can I apply for SA? I submitted a 190 for SA yesterday.


I don't think your occupation is eligible for 190. But you can apply for 489 with 70 points. However you need Proficient score in english.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulrrao said:


> 224712 - Organization and Methods Analyst. Have 65 points (including State nomination).
> 
> 
> 
> So, the doors are closed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, anyway.




There is always a Canadian option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olmaza

amarsandhu said:


> Hi i am offshore applicant,
> Please check my eligibility:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263311, partner: 263111
> 
> 189- 65 + 5 partner points
> 190- 70 + 5 partner points
> 489- 85 + 5 partner points
> 
> work experience - 5 years
> 
> for which visa i am eligible for south australia?
> 
> for financial capacity, can i show assets (Property) and bank accounts of my father?
> I dont have personal saving


Hi Amar, 
Your Anzsco code doesn't seem to be on both the South Australia lists. But your partner's is. Maybe she could be the primary applicant? Also how does your points for 190 and 489 differ by 15 pts? Isnt it just an extra 5 pts for 489?


----------



## amarsandhu

hi my points are 80. typing mistake.
my anzsco 263311 is available in skilled suplymentry list.


----------



## amarsandhu

JASN2015 said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i am offshore applicant,
> Please check my eligibility:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263311, partner: 263111
> 
> 189- 65 + 5 partner points
> 190- 70 + 5 partner points
> 489- 85 + 5 partner points
> 
> work experience - 5 years
> 
> for which visa i am eligible for south australia?
> 
> for financial capacity, can i show assets (Property) and bank accounts of my father?
> I dont have personal saving
> 
> 
> 
> Based the information give by you, you could apply 190 visa for SOUTH AUSTRALIA as you have 80 points of total
> 
> AND
> 
> you DO NOT need any financial proofs.
Click to expand...

hi thanks, i have 75 for 190 and 80 for 489 including state points. but problem is in document check list they have mentioned that yoh shud hv financial capacity of 25000-30000$. 

and my ques is can i show my father or father in law cash statements?


----------



## thusira

Hi All,

I am in the process of creating an application for 489 under software engineer. In the work experience section,

1. what document should i upload as employment reference?
2. Is it ok to upload only the service letter which i submitted to ASC to get skill assessment ?

I have worked for 2 companies and got the positive ACS result as well. Can sombody pls help me.

thanks,
Thusira.


----------



## ShPaul

saikishoreal said:


> Hi, I emailed them some docs since they are not showing under attachments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Hi saikishoreal,

To which email ID did you mail SA? Since there was no option to upload additional documents, I am wondering how to include additional docs.


----------



## pomade2017

Hi everyone,

I’m trying to fill up online the South australia nomination form, it asks for the employment history, but in the drop down list box, there is no option for my previous occupation ( only listed are the anszco code occupation) 
example: my previous occupation is field chemist , shall i chose chemist? please advise


----------



## loklok

help please I have done 2 application and there was a problem regarding the credit card funding .. are there any way to force the application to try the money withdrawal again or I have to do third new application after fixing the funds problem. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

thusira said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of creating an application for 489 under software engineer. In the work experience section,
> 
> 1. what document should i upload as employment reference?
> 2. Is it ok to upload only the service letter which i submitted to ASC to get skill assessment ?
> 
> I have worked for 2 companies and got the positive ACS result as well. Can sombody pls help me.
> 
> thanks,
> Thusira.


Hi thusira,

To apply as a SE you MUST have 80 points now as the occupation is now on special condition apply.

1. Reference letter,payslips,bank statements..would be fine if all evidence have you name and company details.

2.Yes
Good luck bro


----------



## JASN2015

loklok said:


> help please I have done 2 application and there was a problem regarding the credit card funding .. are there any way to force the application to try the money withdrawal again or I have to do third new application after fixing the funds problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hi bro,
You could directly contact SA through GSM email to sort it out the issue you have faced.
You alone can do nothing.


----------



## JASN2015

amarsandhu said:


> hi thanks, i have 75 for 190 and 80 for 489 including state points. but problem is in document check list they have mentioned that yoh shud hv financial capacity of 25000-30000$.
> 
> and my ques is can i show my father or father in law cash statements?


As I said you DON'T need any proofs of funds


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m trying to fill up online the South australia nomination form, it asks for the employment history, but in the drop down list box, there is no option for my previous occupation ( only listed are the anszco code occupation)
> example: my previous occupation is field chemist , shall i chose chemist? please advise


Under which occupation you are applying ?
Just enter that one


----------



## JASN2015

martymusz said:


> Guys,
> Can you please advise? I submitted my application for 489 SA today but it is still pending and says that payment is in progress but I see that it was actually charged to my card. Do you know if this is a usual thing? Should I submit a new application? I contacted them but haven't seen any response yet
> Thanks.


Hi bro,
How about the application status now.


----------



## JASN2015

morpheus90 said:


> Hey guys my occupation is only available for 489 ( not in the supplementary list). No other conditions are mentioned except competent English. Can i apply without having australian work experience?


Definitely you can


----------



## pomade2017

JASN2015 said:


> Under which occupation you are applying ?
> Just enter that one


Its under chemistry technician.

My past history of employments are field chemist, assistant chemist and QA engineer which is assessed by Vetasses and is equivalent/awarded to nominated occupation as chemistry technician. 

If i put as chemist for the field chemist role - Im afraid they will refuse my application as i'm declaring it wrongly, which is different from my assessment and proof of employment.


----------



## JASN2015

Immi master said:


> Hello JASN2015
> 
> I have submitted my application and it show "LOGED", will i able to add few more documents or send them separately.
> 
> I need to submit some documents. what can be done for that ?


Hi brother,
What are the documents you have to submit and what you already submitted.
In last financial year-they accept missing documents through email, but I doubt they may consider it in this financial year.

If missing documents are pretty important and you occupation is still in normal condition, you had better submit a fresh application and let them know to discard the previous.


----------



## loklok

JASN2015 said:


> Hi brother,
> What are the documents you have to submit and what you already submitted.
> In last financial year-they accept missing documents through email, but I doubt they may consider it in this financial year.
> 
> If missing documents are pretty important and you occupation is still in normal condition, you had better submit a fresh application and let them know to discard the previous.


I have just contact them they said they could not withdraw any application 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Its under chemistry technician.
> 
> My past history of employments are field chemist, assistant chemist and QA engineer which is assessed by Vetasses and is equivalent/awarded to nominated occupation as chemistry technician.
> 
> If i put as chemist for the field chemist role - Im afraid they will refuse my application as i'm declaring it wrongly, which is different from my assessment and proof of employment.


 I presume you have only get assessed as chemistry technician although your designations in the reference letter play defference roles, and your roles and responsibilities implies you are suitable for only chemistry technician not for chemist.
If so,
Just enter ONLY chemistry technician ,but not chemist or whatever.


----------



## pomade2017

JASN2015 said:


> I presume you have only get assessed as chemistry technician although your designations in the reference letter play defference roles, and your roles and responsibilities implies you are suitable for only chemistry technician not for chemist.
> If so,
> Just enter ONLY chemistry technician ,but not chemist or whatever.


Meaning to say for all the three past work experience I will just put as chemistry technician?

I also have question on the working hours on average per fortnight? what is the equivalent if my working hours is 40 hrs per week.?

Thank you for answering.


----------



## JASN2015

WS e


pomade2017 said:


> Meaning to say for all the three past work experience I will just put as chemistry technician?
> 
> I also have question on the working hours on average per fortnight? what is the equivalent if my working hours is 40 hrs per week.?
> 
> Thank you for answering.


Yes,,,if you are claiming points for all the fast experience as a chemistry technician, I think it's better to select it as RNR implies you are a chemistry technician according to the anzsco duties,positions you held as overseas experience are immaterial with Australia migration but rnr matters

Fortnight = 2 weeks,
So enter hours as 40* 2 = 80


----------



## Sachin1984

What does it mean by ‘Not available for high points nomination’ for anzsco 261313? Thanks


----------



## olmaza

pomade2017 said:


> Its under chemistry technician.
> 
> My past history of employments are field chemist, assistant chemist and QA engineer which is assessed by Vetasses and is equivalent/awarded to nominated occupation as chemistry technician.
> 
> If i put as chemist for the field chemist role - Im afraid they will refuse my application as i'm declaring it wrongly, which is different from my assessment and proof of employment.


I just selected the nominated occupation for each of my three jobs. although the titles varied


----------



## jontymorgan

Sachin1984 said:


> What does it mean by ‘Not available for high points nomination’ for anzsco 261313? Thanks


It looks like there have been so many applicants for this occupation that SA have placed further restrictions on it. You can no longer access it through high points (80+ points) or chain migration. The only options left are if you are an international graduate of South Australia or have been working in the occupation in South Australia for the past 12 months. Several of the IT occupations now have this restriction.


----------



## Sachin1984

jontymorgan said:


> Sachin1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean by ‘Not available for high points nomination’ for anzsco 261313? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there have been so many applicants for this occupation that SA have placed further restrictions on it. You can no longer access it through high points (80+ points) or chain migration. The only options left are if you are an international graduate of South Australia or have been working in the occupation in South Australia for the past 12 months.
Click to expand...

Will it remain same for rest of the year or it will change back to 70 points like it was yesterday? Thanks


----------



## pomade2017

olmaza said:


> I just selected the nominated occupation for each of my three jobs. although the titles varied


Hi,

what are the documents that you uploaded under the employment history? is it the statement of service that you pass to vetassess when you lodged an assessment?


----------



## jontymorgan

Sachin1984 said:


> Will it remain same for rest of the year or it will change back to 70 points like it was yesterday? Thanks


Unfortunately it will be like this for the rest of the year. There are so many people applying for some IT occupations that the annual quota (including the quota for high points and chain migration) got filled for those occupations in less than 24 hours.


----------



## JASN2015

Sachin1984 said:


> Will it remain same for rest of the year or it will change back to 70 points like it was yesterday? Thanks


Bro, unfortunately it will never come back to 70 again in this financial yearyear.


----------



## olmaza

JASN2015 said:


> WS e
> 
> Yes,,,if you are claiming points for all the fast experience as a chemistry technician, I think it's better to select it as RNR implies you are a chemistry technician according to the anzsco duties,positions you held as overseas experience are immaterial with Australia migration but rnr matters
> 
> Fortnight = 2 weeks,
> So enter hours as 40* 2 = 80


I just realised that I have entered my average working hours per week instead of per fortnight!!!
Does anyone know if I Could change this information?? Or what should I do?!!
I tried to submit an enquiry on the application page but once I fill the form the submit button is not working. 
Pls help. THanks


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> what are the documents that you uploaded under the employment history? is it the statement of service that you pass to vetassess when you lodged an assessment?


Bundle a reference letter,bank statements,payslips,superannuation doc etc together in one pdf. You wouldn't need all the documents mentioned above.
What I did was I made a pdf with bank statements,payslips and reference letter for 2 years period as minimum years of experience for my occupation was 1year.


----------



## JASN2015

olmaza said:


> I just realised that I have entered my average working hours per week instead of per fortnight!!!
> Does anyone know if I Could change this information?? Or what should I do?!!
> I tried to submit an enquiry on the application page but once I fill the form the submit button is not working.
> Pls help. THanks


Keeping trying with enquiry button and if isn't work, send them a mail with correct information, that would be fine, don't worry,
It will not be a big issue


----------



## Abhi_

olmaza said:


> I just realised that I have entered my average working hours per week instead of per fortnight!!!
> Does anyone know if I Could change this information?? Or what should I do?!!
> I tried to submit an enquiry on the application page but once I fill the form the submit button is not working.
> Pls help. THanks


After going through your message, I realized that I have also done same mistake.

I submitted my application on 8th June, but on reference letter it is mentioned clearly that I worked 40 hours per week.

Can someone please suggest on this.


----------



## olmaza

JASN2015 said:


> Keeping trying with enquiry button and if isn't work, send them a mail with correct information, that would be fine, don't worry,
> It will not be a big issue


Thanks for your reply. I am a bit stressed. However the details are also mentioned in my employee reference letter.


----------



## pomade2017

JASN2015 said:


> Bundle a reference letter,bank statements,payslips,superannuation doc etc together in one pdf. You wouldn't need all the documents mentioned above.
> What I did was I made a pdf with bank statements,payslips and reference letter for 2 years period as minimum years of experience for my occupation was 1year.


Thank you sir! your a BIG help!

Another question, in the assessment, vetassess remove 1 year of experience from my first job, do i still need to include this in SA nomination?


----------



## olmaza

Abhi_ said:


> After going through your message, I realized that I have also done same mistake.
> 
> I submitted my application on 8th June, but on reference letter it is mentioned clearly that I worked 40 hours per week.
> 
> Can someone please suggest on this.


My reference letter also mentions the same. Hopefully it is not a big issue. I have just sent them an email. Lets see.


----------



## JASN2015

&


Abhi_ said:


> After going through your message, I realized that I have also done same mistake.
> 
> I submitted my application on 8th June, but on reference letter it is mentioned clearly that I worked 40 hours per week.
> 
> Can someone please suggest on this.


Abhi,
You have NOT done any mistake, in the reference letters you would mention hours per week 
The member just mentioned in filling the ONLINE application.

You have no reason to worry as I and my friends also did the same with my reference letters.
Relax.


----------



## Abhi_

olmaza said:


> My reference letter also mentions the same. Hopefully it is not a big issue. I have just sent them an email. Lets see.


Last month I submitted 3 imp docs for chain migration, at that time my application was in a queue, I am bit bit confuse that should I again drop them an email, it might sound unprofessional to them.

Confused


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> &
> 
> Abhi,
> You have NOT done any mistake, in the reference letters you would mention hours per week
> The member just mentioned in filling the ONLINE application.
> 
> You have no reason to worry as I and my friends also did the same with my reference letters.
> Relax.


Thanks Jasn!


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Thank you sir! your a BIG help!
> 
> Another question, in the assessment, vetassess remove 1 year of experience from my first job, do i still need to include this in SA nomination?


Dear pamade,

How you filled your eoi, just apply it as it is with application to SA, I presume you DON'T claim points for the duration which vetassess ignored. But you could mention the job start date if it ask in the ONLINE application.

Good luck


----------



## pomade2017

JASN2015 said:


> Dear pamade,
> 
> How you filled your eoi, just apply it as it is with application to SA, I presume you DON'T claim points for the duration which vetassess ignored. But you could mention the job start date if it ask in the ONLINE application.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Jasn,

I included it in the EOI but I didn't claim any points for that first year. 

So i will just follow EXACTLY how i did in the EOI?

There is a question in SA form that "how related is the employment to the nominated occupation" - should i select "not related" since vetassess remove that 1st year in the assessment? ( I worked for 2 years - 1st year was removed by vetasses)

Then I will key in again same employment - then claim for the second year on that same occupation?


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Hi Jasn,
> 
> I included it in the EOI but I didn't claim any points for that first year.
> 
> So i will just follow EXACTLY how i did in the EOI?
> 
> There is a question in SA form that "how related is the employment to the nominated occupation" - should i select "not related" since vetassess remove that 1st year in the assessment? ( I worked for 2 years - 1st year was removed by vetasses)
> 
> Then I will key in again same employment - then claim for the second year on that same occupation?


Have you been working in a one organization ?

Then I suppose you have breaked your employment into two episodes in the EOI, for relevant and none relevant 

If you have possibility in the ONLINE application same as EOI, then you could do same and mark first part NON relevant and other as relevant,,

But if you have not that option in the ONLINE application as in the EOI,, then mark your employment as RELEVANT.
if SA seeks as least one year of related experience, then you MUST mark minimum of one year as RELEVANT.

suppose this hepls


----------



## saikishoreal

ShPaul said:


> Hi saikishoreal,
> 
> 
> 
> To which email ID did you mail SA? Since there was no option to upload additional documents, I am wondering how to include additional docs.




Hi, the email ID can be found under contact us section in Immigration SA website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pomade2017

JASN2015 said:


> Have you been working in a one organization ?
> 
> Then I suppose you have breaked your employment into two episodes in the EOI, for relevant and none relevant
> 
> If you have possibility in the ONLINE application same as EOI, then you could do same and mark first part NON relevant and other as relevant,,
> 
> But if you have not that option in the ONLINE application as in the EOI,, then mark your employment as RELEVANT.
> if SA seeks as least one year of related experience, then you MUST mark minimum of one year as RELEVANT.
> 
> suppose this hepls


No, I worked for 3 companies, and i will be claiming points for the 3 of them.

Yes, I breaked the employment in 2 episodes in the EOI for that company.

I will try your suggestion to make it similar to EOI since they would refer to that. 

Many thanks Sir!


----------



## saikishoreal

JASN2015 said:


> &
> 
> Abhi,
> You have NOT done any mistake, in the reference letters you would mention hours per week
> The member just mentioned in filling the ONLINE application.
> 
> You have no reason to worry as I and my friends also did the same with my reference letters.
> Relax.




Guys, I have also mentioned 40 for two of my employers but reference letters are attached as a proof. I am hoping this will not be a show stopper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

saikishoreal said:


> Guys, I have also mentioned 40 for two of my employers but reference letters are attached as a proof. I am hoping this will not be a show stopper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a big deal,but put them a mail to be in the safe side.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> It's not a big deal,but put them a mail to be in the safe side.


I called them, they said the same, it's not a big deal if reference letter has stated 40 hrs per week.

However my main query was about processing time, I applied on 8th June with processing time of 5-6 weeks.

From 26th June, processing time is 9-10 weeks, he told me that my application will also get processed under 9-10 weeks time. It's so hard to wait.

Vetassess also did same to me, instead of 8-10 weeks, they took 16 weeks


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> I called them, they said the same, it's not a big deal if reference letter has stated 40 hrs per week.
> 
> However my main query was about processing time, I applied on 8th June with processing time of 5-6 weeks.
> 
> From 26th June, processing time is 9-10 weeks, he told me that my application will also get processed under 9-10 weeks time. It's so hard to wait.
> 
> Vetassess also did same to me, instead of 8-10 weeks, they took 16 weeks


Don't worry, you will safely get the invite after 9 weeks to apply VISA.
You know some members spending 6 months to 1 year for their SKILLS ASSESSMENT.
You have now almost completed the most worrying episodes in the drama.
Good luck


----------



## DreamerR

Immi master said:


> Don't get disappoint, see my example, i have 80 points bu t i don't have experience.
> 
> even i m going to submit application, lets see if GOD do any miracle


Good luck to you Immi master!


----------



## DreamerR

JASN2015 said:


> Brother
> Unfortunately, it is going high ,first 85 then 90


Unfortunate it is JASN2015, I have 70 inclusive of state points for 489 with my occupation in the supplementary list. It looks like there is no hope for SA then.


----------



## JASN2015

DreamerR said:


> Unfortunate it is JASN2015, I have 70 inclusive of state points for 489 with my occupation in the supplementary list. It looks like there is no hope for SA then.



Yes bro,truth is that.
But explore other states as well for eligibility.
I would let you know if I come across


----------



## olmaza

Abhi_ said:


> I called them, they said the same, it's not a big deal if reference letter has stated 40 hrs per week.
> 
> However my main query was about processing time, I applied on 8th June with processing time of 5-6 weeks.
> 
> From 26th June, processing time is 9-10 weeks, he told me that my application will also get processed under 9-10 weeks time. It's so hard to wait.
> 
> Vetassess also did same to me, instead of 8-10 weeks, they took 16 weeks


Thanks for the information regarding hours. I feel slightly reassured now.


----------



## DreamerR

JASN2015 said:


> Yes bro,truth is that.
> But explore other states as well for eligibility.
> I would let you know if I come across


Thanks Bro. Much appreciated.


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> Unfortunate it is JASN2015, I have 70 inclusive of state points for 489 with my occupation in the supplementary list. It looks like there is no hope for SA then.


Hi DreamerR, why don't you try for Darwin, try to showcase Job Openings in that region related to your code, I am not sure of full requirements.


----------



## DreamerR

Abhi_ said:


> Hi DreamerR, why don't you try for Darwin, try to showcase Job Openings in that region related to your code, I am not sure of full requirements.


Hi Abhi,

I cannot apply yet anyways, believe it or not I am yet waiting for my assessment after good 7 months. I am just exploring my chances. NT has taken away my occupation from their state list. But the occupation is in the STSOL. I really dont know what are the chances I will be left with when the assessment results come out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pomade2017

What are the factors to be considered for the below question?

"Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination "

Can it be in bulleted form?
any samples to refer to?


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> What are the factors to be considered for the below question?
> 
> "Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination "
> 
> Can it be in bulleted form?
> any samples to refer to?


In the ONLINE application ??
How many words would suffice for the space given


----------



## pomade2017

JASN2015 said:


> In the ONLINE application ??
> How many words would suffice for the space given


Hi Jasn,

Yes, actually I just put a space on every sentence, this does not need to be an essay right?


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Hi Jasn,
> 
> Yes, actually I just put a space on every sentence, this does not need to be an essay right?


In last month, the space was only for 70 words, don't know now thye have changed it for more words to be included.
Just put some words and count how many words you can write


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Hi Jasn,
> 
> Yes, actually I just put a space on every sentence, this does not need to be an essay right?


Anyway I sent a PM and just checked it get the information


----------



## amarsandhu

JASN2015 said:


> As I said you DON'T need any proofs of funds


OK THANKS.
My final query regarding it,

as i have seen on their registration form that you have to mention in figures 
that how much cash and assets you can support?

Now i have around $5000 cash in my personal account where as my father has $30000 so is it safe to write $35000 in the column ?

I don't have any personal asset so can i mention evaluation (In figures) of my father's property ?


----------



## olmaza

JASN2015 said:


> In last month, the space was only for 70 words, don't know now thye have changed it for more words to be included.
> Just put some words and count how many words you can write


its about 75-80 words. Im guessing it should be a short paragraph. Thats what I wrote.


----------



## thusira

in the latest update of the site, it says this under Software enginner occupation, any idea ?

*Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18*


----------



## jontymorgan

thusira said:


> in the latest update of the site, it says this under Software enginner occupation, any idea ?
> 
> *Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18*


Unfortunately it means that the only options left for this occupation are if you are an international graduate of South Australia or have been working in the occupation in South Australia for the past 12 months. The quotas for general applicants, high points and chain migration have all been used up.


----------



## JASN2015

thusira said:


> in the latest update of the site, it says this under Software enginner occupation, any idea ?
> 
> *Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18*


Sorry to say machan,,

You can't apply now if are SE


----------



## ShPaul

saikishoreal said:


> Hi, the email ID can be found under contact us section in Immigration SA website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi saikishoreal,

I checked my visa application PDF and found my one certificate is not listed in the list i had uploaded. For this also I am supposed to mail Sa with the attachment is it?

Please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amarsandhu

I am having problem while updating Employment history on SA website.

1st: Position- There is a drop down list of ANZSCO (What about my original position in the company, for eg i am integration engg, but its not showing in list its just showing my ANZSCO)

2nd: while updating job duties column, it is saying (must be ASCII printable characters)

Please help


----------



## JASN2015

amarsandhu said:


> I am having problem while updating Employment history on SA website.
> 
> 1st: Position- There is a drop down list of ANZSCO (What about my original position in the company, for eg i am integration engg, but its not showing in list its just showing my ANZSCO)
> 
> 2nd: while updating job duties column, it is saying (must be ASCII printable characters)
> 
> Please help


Please share a screenshot


----------



## amarsandhu

JASN2015 said:


> Please share a screenshot


Hi i have solved ASCII problem with this link https://pteo.paranoiaworks.mobi/diacriticsremover/

Please help me regarding Position.


----------



## amarsandhu

amarsandhu said:


> Hi i have solved ASCII problem with this link https://pteo.paranoiaworks.mobi/diacriticsremover/
> 
> Please help me regarding Position.


Morever, i have added more than 10 times my employment history,
but when i click add, the page get refreshed, and again goes blank without any update in table below


----------



## JASN2015

amarsandhu said:


> Morever, i have added more than 10 times my employment history,
> but when i click add, the page get refreshed, and again goes blank without any update in table below


Sorry I didn't understand the issue as I don't access to online application now,
But I'm sure another member who filled the application recently will help you in this regard.
Good luck


----------



## amarsandhu

Hi,

What Date should u mentioned in (Date To) column for present employment?
I am presently working their


----------



## ShPaul

amarsandhu said:


> I am having problem while updating Employment history on SA website.
> 
> 1st: Position- There is a drop down list of ANZSCO (What about my original position in the company, for eg i am integration engg, but its not showing in list its just showing my ANZSCO)
> 
> 2nd: while updating job duties column, it is saying (must be ASCII printable characters)
> 
> Please help


Hi amarsandhu,

Select only the Anzsco code occupation for which u r applying.


----------



## ShPaul

amarsandhu said:


> amarsandhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i have solved ASCII problem with this link https://pteo.paranoiaworks.mobi/diacriticsremover/
> 
> Please help me regarding Position.
> 
> 
> 
> Morever, i have added more than 10 times my employment history,
> but when i click add, the page get refreshed, and again goes blank without any update in table below
Click to expand...

Hi amarsandhu,

Check if Ur file size exceeded 4 mb


----------



## pomade2017

ShPaul said:


> Hi amarsandhu,
> 
> Select only the Anzsco code occupation for which u r applying.


I'm Having same issues. 

I also cannot save my employment history.


----------



## ShPaul

pomade2017 said:


> ShPaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi amarsandhu,
> 
> Select only the Anzsco code occupation for which u r applying.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Having same issues.
> 
> I also cannot save my employment history.
Click to expand...

Hi pomade2017,

Please read the help instructions about file size limit and file types accepted in this website.


----------



## amarsandhu

ShPaul said:


> Hi pomade2017,
> 
> Please read the help instructions about file size limit and file types accepted in this website.


I have converted all docs to pdf and are under 4 mb size, still getting the same


----------



## senps

Hi Guys,

For South Australia 489, will they accept Self-written Affidavit to show our duties?


----------



## JASN2015

senps said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For SA 489, will they accept Self-written Affidavit to show our duties?


They will not accept it but why you are going to submit that kind of document.

As employment evidence you can attach payslips,bank statements, superannuation doc, tax return, etc, one or two from above is fine.
That is what I also did, I didn't attach employment reference from hr or manager.
But for the VISA step after the invite you will need reference letter, if you can get one. I presume you DON'T claim points for Australian employment.
Good luck bro


----------



## combatant

With 65+10 points, can I still apply for SA although the requirement has reached to 80 points.


----------



## senps

JASN2015 said:


> They will not accept it but why you are going to submit that kind of document.
> 
> As employment evidence you can attach payslips,bank statements, superannuation doc, tax return, etc, one or two from above is fine.
> That is what I also did, I didn't attach employment reference from hr or manager.
> But for the VISA step after the invite you will need reference letter, if you can get one. I presume you DON'T claim points for Australian employment.
> Good luck bro


Thanks mate for the quick reply. But if my employer refuse to give a service letter by indicating duties, how can I prove that I have 1 year skilled experience within 3 last years (According to SA requirement for the Invitation to apply). Assume that I cannot find a colleague who provide an Affidavit willingly in my company .

Yes, I'm not claiming points for the experience


----------



## amarsandhu

Can we upload only 1 Document per employment?

System is not allowing to upload multiple one


----------



## saikishoreal

ShPaul said:


> Hi saikishoreal,
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my visa application PDF and found my one certificate is not listed in the list i had uploaded. For this also I am supposed to mail Sa with the attachment is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise. Thanks in advance.




I faced the same issue. 3 attachments not showing. I emailed them with missing ones and mentioned that it wasn’t showing in the application despite uploading them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

amarsandhu said:


> I am having problem while updating Employment history on SA website.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st: Position- There is a drop down list of ANZSCO (What about my original position in the company, for eg i am integration engg, but its not showing in list its just showing my ANZSCO)
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd: while updating job duties column, it is saying (must be ASCII printable characters)
> 
> 
> 
> Please help




1st : Select your ANZSCO code assessed 
2nd: Remove bullet points when pasting job responsibilities. It worked for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

senps said:


> Thanks mate for the quick reply. But if my employer refuse to give a service letter by indicating duties, how can I prove that I have 1 year skilled experience within 3 last years (According to SA requirement for the Invitation to apply). Assume that I cannot find a colleague who provide an Affidavit willingly in my company .
> 
> Yes, I'm not claiming points for the experience


Don't you have payslips,bank statements or any other employment documents?


----------



## JASN2015

SHi friends,
You ONLY have to upload 4 documents in the ONLINE application,don't worry too much if you have attached below doc,
1. Passport
2. One/two employment evidence
3. English evidence 
4. Skills assessment 
For those who are NOT claiming points for Australian employment,Australian education,chain migration and additional work experience.
I also did the same and got a invite safely.
Good luck


----------



## Amigoranjan

Hi All,
Need some guidance on 489.
I had submitted my EOI on 2nd July under 224999 assessed positively by VETASSES.
Now the points cut off has been increased from 60 to 65. Am aaprently at 65.
Wanted to understand what are the chances that that nominated skill which is on the long term shortage will be considered in 2019.
Regards,
Ranjan


----------



## AntColleb

amarsandhu said:


> I have converted all docs to pdf and are under 4 mb size, still getting the same


Same thing is happening to me for education and employment. I've tried adding details multiple times on a variety of browsers but nothing shows up. File sizes and formats are compatible. If I go back to the homepage before the application and download my application, I can see that those sections are blank. 

I also tried to submit a technical issue enquiry but that doesn't appear to be working either. Anyone having any luck with this?


----------



## JASN2015

Amigoranjan said:


> Hi All,
> Need some guidance on 489.
> I had submitted my EOI on 2nd July under 224999 assessed positively by VETASSES.
> Now the points cut off has been increased from 60 to 65. Am aaprently at 65.
> Wanted to understand what are the chances that that nominated skill which is on the long term shortage will be considered in 2019.
> Regards,
> Ranjan


Unfortunately As your occupation is on the supplementary list, you could only apply SA if you meet special conditions (chain migration or having 80 points or south Australia graduates or working in SA for 1 year)


----------



## HARESHNN

Hello Friends,

I am glad to inform you that I have been granted with 489 VISA.
Thank you all for your valuable suggestions I received till date.

Now I need another favour, Can you suggest some good websites for accomodation search as well as for job search ?


----------



## JASN2015

HARESHNN said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that I have been granted with 489 VISA.
> Thank you all for your valuable suggestions I received till date.
> 
> Now I need another favour, Can you suggest some good websites for accomodation search as well as for job search ?


Oh ,really a great news bro, so glad to hear,
Good luck for your future.

https://m.realestate.com.au/rent

https://www.gumtree.com.au
See above site,,those are very famous sites for rent,car,for everything


----------



## ashfaq22

Many congratulations bro... Can u please give me details that when did u submit your application...


HARESHNN said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that I have been granted with 489 VISA.
> Thank you all for your valuable suggestions I received till date.
> 
> Now I need another favour, Can you suggest some good websites for accomodation search as well as for job search ?


Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


----------



## HARESHNN

ashfaq22 said:


> Many congratulations bro... Can u please give me details that when did u submit your application...
> 
> Sent from my F-02G using Tapatalk


Thank you dear
Check my signature for more info.
Visa application Filed in Feb-18


----------



## nabeelmanj

saikishoreal said:


> I faced the same issue. 3 attachments not showing. I emailed them with missing ones and mentioned that it wasn’t showing in the application despite uploading them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello dear,
Me too facing same problem.
I have 3 issues,
1. Instead of Country of Citizen (Pakistan), on application its showing Country of Residence (Saudi Arabia)
2. Instead of my spouse/partner details ,I filled my details.
3. My all attachment are not showing in the application pdf file.

what is there email address, and is their any option to update details.
I am really worried now.

Thanks if you reply


----------



## amarsandhu

nabeelmanj said:


> saikishoreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I faced the same issue. 3 attachments not showing. I emailed them with missing ones and mentioned that it wasn’t showing in the application despite uploading them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hello dear,
> Me too facing same problem.
> I have 3 issues,
> 1. Instead of Country of Citizen (Pakistan), on application its showing Country of Residence (Saudi Arabia)
> 2. Instead of my spouse/partner details ,I filled my details.
> 3. My all attachment are not showing in the application pdf file.
> 
> what is there email address, and is their any option to update details.
> I am really worried now.
> 
> Thanks if you reply
Click to expand...

Try merging all docs in 1 pdf and upload, & delete old ones


----------



## nabeelmanj

amarsandhu said:


> Try merging all docs in 1 pdf and upload, & delete old ones


I can't amend/modify application now.
Its lodged.


----------



## saikishoreal

nabeelmanj said:


> Hello dear,
> 
> Me too facing same problem.
> 
> I have 3 issues,
> 
> 1. Instead of Country of Citizen (Pakistan), on application its showing Country of Residence (Saudi Arabia)
> 
> 2. Instead of my spouse/partner details ,I filled my details.
> 
> 3. My all attachment are not showing in the application pdf file.
> 
> 
> 
> what is there email address, and is their any option to update details.
> 
> I am really worried now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks if you reply




Not sure how your issue going to pan out, but try reaching out to email if given under contact us section on Immigration SA website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Hi all,
Please find SA email address for the skills migration issues below,

[email protected]


----------



## tanya19850011

I also have issues !! I have three work experiences! But two of them have not been uploaded ! And application was locked . Don’t know what to do. I called them they are not picking up the phone ((((


----------



## chamil

HARESHNN said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that I have been granted with 489 VISA.
> Thank you all for your valuable suggestions I received till date.
> 
> Now I need another favour, Can you suggest some good websites for accomodation search as well as for job search ?


Congrats bro...


----------



## indman100

How long did it take


----------



## senps

Guys,

*1 year Skilled work experience* means, We need to have relevant experience to the occupation we are applying or just work experience (According to the SA requirement)?


----------



## labhsingh750

Hello friends,
Regarding the state sponsorship for SA. 
I have high points and meet all the other requirements with 3 years experience in my field and 1 year recent experience in Australia in two other states as I have been moving due to work. Do I need to have 6 months experience on SA before I apply for state sponsorship ?


----------



## ararmaan28

senps said:


> Guys,
> 
> *1 year Skilled work experience* means, We need to have relevant experience to the occupation we are applying or just work experience (According to the SA requirement)?


Even I’m confused with this..
Although I have applied for SA nomination


----------



## JASN2015

senps said:


> Guys,
> 
> *1 year Skilled work experience* means, We need to have relevant experience to the occupation we are applying or just work experience (According to the SA requirement)?


1 year SKILLED experience should not have to be in your nominated occupations but it should RELATED to a occupation on the South Australia occupation list unless you are required additional work experience.
SKILLS work experience is defined as a occupation which pays 20 per a week and should be on the SOL


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> senps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> *1 year Skilled work experience* means, We need to have relevant experience to the occupation we are applying or just work experience (According to the SA requirement)?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 year SKILLED experience should not have to be in your nominated occupations but it should RELATED to a occupation on the South Australia occupation list unless you are required additional work experience.
> SKILLS work experience is defined as a occupation which pays 20 per a week and should be on the SOL
Click to expand...

Hi jasn,
The related occupation can either be on state nomination list or supplimentry list?


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn,
> The related occupation can either be on state nomination list or supplimentry list?


Hi bro,
It must be related to a occupation which is on list of State nominated occupations, I doubt how they find out the job is related to their list or not as they don't request REFERENCE LETTERS which states RNR.


----------



## pomade2017

Hello, will i have great chance on getting an invite for 70 pts including State Nomination for visa 190 with 311411 Chemistry Technician? I just submitted my SA nomination application this morning.

Will South Australi only consider the highest pointer? Based on the website it is still available.


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Hello, will i have great chance on getting an invite for 70 pts including State Nomination for visa 190 with 311411 Chemistry Technician? I just submitted my SA nomination application this morning.
> 
> Will South Australi only consider the highest pointer? Based on the website it is still available.


Yes you will be nominated definitely if you meet the requirements as your occupation is on State nominated occupations list.
SA DON'T rank applicants according to points, they work on First come first serve basis.
So you only need 60 (w/o SS points) points to be nominated.
Good luck.
Be prepared with all the documents for the visa with DHA after 2 months.
Good luck.


----------



## pomade2017

JASN2015 said:


> pomade2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, will i have great chance on getting an invite for 70 pts including State Nomination for visa 190 with 311411 Chemistry Technician? I just submitted my SA nomination application this morning.
> 
> Will South Australi only consider the highest pointer? Based on the website it is still available.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will be nominated definitely if you meet the requirements as your occupation is on State nominated occupations list.
> SA DON'T rank applicants according to points, they work on First come first serve basis.
> So you only need 60 (w/o SS points) points to be nominated.
> Good luck.
> Be prepared with all the documents for the visa with DHA after 2 months.
> Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro Jasn! Hoping everything will go smoothly!


----------



## Veerendra k

Hi bro


my trade is tool maker(323412) 
Filed EOI and I have applied to SA SS on 7-7-2018 with 65 points. What is the probability that I get invitation?
Requesting give your valuable thoughts 
Br Veerendra k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Veerendra k said:


> Hi bro
> 
> 
> my trade is tool maker(323412)
> Filed EOI and I have applied to SA SS on 7-7-2018 with 65 points. What is the probability that I get invitation?
> Requesting give your valuable thoughts
> Br Veerendra k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as you have met all of SA's requirements then you should receive an invite. SA does not take the number of points into consideration once the minimum has been met (65 points for your occupation). Applications are normally processed in the order received. This means an application with 65 points filed a few hours before an application with 90 points will still be processed first even though it has significantly lower points.

Processing time is currently 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Veerendra k

jontymorgan said:


> As long as you have met all of SA's requirements then you should receive an invite. SA does not take the number of points into consideration once the minimum has been met (65 points for your occupation). Applications are normally processed in the order received. This means an application with 65 points filed a few hours before an application with 90 points will still be processed first even though it has significantly lower points.
> 
> 
> 
> Processing time is currently 9-10 weeks.




Hi Jontymorgan

Appreciate your reply here. 
I’ve successful skill assessment and Positive outcome from migration points advice too
Earlier in 2016 I’d launched EOI for NSW. But not received any communication in return. Hope this will not have any impact on my SA EOI and SASS application 

Hope for the good 
Cheers
Veerendra k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anand17

Hi,
Does anybody know exact at what time the special condition was added for '261313 - software engineer' on 5th july 2018 in IST or australian time?

Thanks in advance,
Anand

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Veerendra k said:


> Hi Jontymorgan
> 
> Appreciate your reply here.
> I’ve successful skill assessment and Positive outcome from migration points advice too
> Earlier in 2016 I’d launched EOI for NSW. But not received any communication in return. Hope this will not have any impact on my SA EOI and SASS application
> 
> Hope for the good
> Cheers
> Veerendra k
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as you have filled separate eoi for SA, select SA ONLY and you meet all the SA requirements , you are completely fine with a positive outcome.


----------



## JASN2015

Anand17 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know exact at what time the special condition was added for '261313 - software engineer' on 5th july 2018 in IST or australian time?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Anand
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


Why is this question bro,
I believe all the application submitted 5th July will be processed according to the normal condition as members got contact from SA in following day for payment issues who submitted applications after it's closed on 5th July.
Good luck


----------



## jpss

Anand17 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know exact at what time the special condition was added for '261313 - software engineer' on 5th july 2018 in IST or australian time?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Anand
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


Hi Anand,

As far as I know "*special condition*" has been there for more than 2 years although they update the list every year.

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka

Anand17 said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know exact at what time the special condition was added for '261313 - software engineer' on 5th july 2018 in IST or australian time?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Anand
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk




Around 3.15 PM IST. 
But to be honest I’m not sure whether its really matters or not. MAY BE they will process whole applications they’ve got despite of lodged time, as it was totally closed on following day. 
All the best mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anand17

JASN2015 said:


> Why is this question bro,
> I believe all the application submitted 5th July will be processed according to the normal condition as members got contact from SA in following day for payment issues who submitted applications after it's closed on 5th July.
> Good luck


Thnks for the reply bro. Yep, i agree that we all got an issue with the payment status but i was just monitoring the occupation list while i was submitting my application and i felt that just after i submitted my application, the occupation availabiloty changed to red feom green. I am a bit unsure if my application was submitted before the special condition got added for this year for my occupaton. 

Thabks,
Anand

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anand17

KasunTharaka said:


> Around 3.15 PM IST.
> But to be honest I’m not sure whether its really matters or not. MAY BE they will process whole applications they’ve got despite of lodged time, as it was totally closed on following day.
> All the best mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a great news.. Cheers.. 

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

One more thing. Are u guyz aware that we can pay the fee withn 7 days adter submitting our application. Meanwhile they sending reminders and if we have not do it withing 7 days only the application invalid. 
I also came to know that later. 
Therefore, if you have submitted it(pymnt in progress) then it would be fine. No need to be ‘lodged’ before 3.15 IST. 
Again I didn’t mean that time really matters. In case if it matters, then also its fine. Hope u understood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Anand17 said:


> Thnks for the reply bro. Yep, i agree that we all got an issue with the payment status but i was just monitoring the occupation list while i was submitting my application and i felt that just after i submitted my application, the occupation availabiloty changed to red feom green. I am a bit unsure if my application was submitted before the special condition got added for this year for my occupaton.
> 
> Thabks,
> Anand
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


Don't worry bro ,
You can gain nothing by worrying and just hope for the best and keep ready all documents needed for the visa process
And estimate time taken for PCCs and be ready for those.
Good luck bro


----------



## Anand17

KasunTharaka said:


> One more thing. Are u guyz aware that we can pay the fee withn 7 days adter submitting our application. Meanwhile they sending reminders and if we have not do it withing 7 days only the application invalid.
> I also came to know that later.
> Therefore, if you have submitted it(pymnt in progress) then it would be fine. No need to be ‘lodged’ before 3.15 IST.
> Again I didn’t mean that time really matters. In case if it matters, then also its fine. Hope u understood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.. Thnq mate.. Cheers

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anand17

JASN2015 said:


> Don't worry bro ,
> You can gain nothing by worrying and just hope for the best and keep ready all documents needed for the visa process
> And estimate time taken for PCCs and be ready for those.
> Good luck bro


Thats awesome.. Thnq again buddy.. 

Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## smrm

Would anyone in this group know when we can expect an invite for south Australia. I know the website says 9 to 12 weeks but would that mean just the invitation or the entire visa grant processing time.


----------



## Abhi_

smrm said:


> Would anyone in this group know when we can expect an invite for south Australia. I know the website says 9 to 12 weeks but would that mean just the invitation or the entire visa grant processing time.


for Invitation 9-10 weeks, for visa grant it entirely depends on DHA, people get grant in 3months also and some wait for 9-12 months


----------



## JASN2015

smrm said:


> Would anyone in this group know when we can expect an invite for south Australia. I know the website says 9 to 12 weeks but would that mean just the invitation or the entire visa grant processing time.


Hi bro,
You could get your invite in 10-12 weeks, it's for nomination from SA.
for visa, you could have another process with DHA which takes 3-12 months


----------



## Dream2BushLand

*sa nomination*

Hello friends,

i could not upload some important documents during application 5th of July , therefore what can be done to this matter.


----------



## JASN2015

Immi master said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i could not upload some important documents during application 5th of July , therefore what can be done to this matter.


Only option it to send them mail with attachments


----------



## akelasurfgirl

Hi All, 

I have submitted my SA 489 eoi with 85 poinrs for code 2251133 marketing specialist.

Till when can I expect the invite to come.


----------



## Abhi_

Immi master said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i could not upload some important documents during application 5th of July , therefore what can be done to this matter.


As per new guidelines, they will not accept emails. Don't know if they will strictly follow this. 

GSM update - 2018/19 program year

You can try sending them email.


----------



## Abhi_

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my SA 489 eoi with 85 poinrs for code 2251133 marketing specialist.
> 
> Till when can I expect the invite to come.


Processing time is 9-10 weeks as per website.


----------



## BulletAK

Guys, do anyone know how strict is SA government in approving nomination applications? Likewise, VIC they are very strict and we see many rejections. 

Can anyone shed some light on it as if we meet the nomination requirements / points required, what can we expect? Thanks.


----------



## Pnarang3

For PR path 887 from 489, there are conditions that one should live for 2 years and work for 1 year. I have filled the 489 with my spouse(also claimed spouse points)and daughter as dependent. In worst case, if I dont get a good reasonable job and have to send both back and I live in SA for 2 years and work n then apply for 887 PR, will I be able to file the same PR for my spouse and daughter as well or they have to also live and my spouse has to work for 1 years in order to be eligible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morpheus90

Hey,

Can you please tell me how did you apply to NSW for Marketing Specialist. It is not on the list for NSW.


----------



## morpheus90

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my SA 489 eoi with 85 poinrs for code 2251133 marketing specialist.
> 
> Till when can I expect the invite to come.


Can you please tell me how did you apply to NSW for Marketing Specialist. It is not on the list for NSW.


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> Guys, do anyone know how strict is SA government in approving nomination applications? Likewise, VIC they are very strict and we see many rejections.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on it as if we meet the nomination requirements / points required, what can we expect? Thanks.


I have never heard SA rejected application if applicants could meet the requirements.
Hopefully they will nominate all applicants AFAIK.


----------



## JASN2015

morpheus90 said:


> Can you please tell me how did you apply to NSW for Marketing Specialist. It is not on the list for NSW.


You may get a bbetter response if you post it in the NSW thread.
Good luck bro


----------



## KasunTharaka

morpheus90 said:


> Can you please tell me how did you apply to NSW for Marketing Specialist. It is not on the list for NSW.


He didn't mention that he applied for NSW.
He was saying that he applied for SA(South Australia.)


----------



## BulletAK

Guys, is their any whatsapp group for South Australian 489 visa sponsorship? Thanks.


----------



## olmaza

morpheus90 said:


> Can you please tell me how did you apply to NSW for Marketing Specialist. It is not on the list for NSW.


Its probably under Stream 2 nomination. NSW sometimes issues invites to high pointers even if their occupation is not on the priority list.
"Stream Two: very highly ranking candidates in eligible occupations"
"Selection under Stream Two will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand."

Source: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## KasunTharaka

Pnarang3 said:


> For PR path 887 from 489, there are conditions that one should live for 2 years and work for 1 year. I have filled the 489 with my spouse(also claimed spouse points)and daughter as dependent. In worst case, if I dont get a good reasonable job and have to send both back and I live in SA for 2 years and work n then apply for 887 PR, will I be able to file the same PR for my spouse and daughter as well or they have to also live and my spouse has to work for 1 years in order to be eligible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its possible dude.
The rule of 887 is, within that 4 years, you should live in a regional area for 2 years(in most of the case in sponsored region) and should have a 1 yr employment(not saying that should relevant to the nominated occupation).
And also I have seen that that can be seen even from spouse/partner(not the main applicant).
Therefor, by taking all these points into consideration, your case should be possible.Your wife and child should not be mandatory to live there while you applying to the 887 if I'm correct.
sometimes you have to show a valid reason why they have to return to your country..
Someone who exactly knw this will reply mate.
All the best.


----------



## Pnarang3

KasunTharaka said:


> I think its possible dude.
> 
> The rule of 887 is, within that 4 years, you should live in a regional area for 2 years(in most of the case in sponsored region) and should have a 1 yr employment(not saying that should relevant to the nominated occupation).
> 
> And also I have seen that that can be seen even from spouse/partner(not the main applicant).
> 
> Therefor, by taking all these points into consideration, your case should be possible.Your wife and child should not be mandatory to live there while you applying to the 887 if I'm correct.
> 
> sometimes you have to show a valid reason why they have to return to your country..
> 
> Someone who exactly knw this will reply mate.
> 
> All the best.




Thanks buddy. Waiting for some more buddies to throw some light on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

Guys, can anyone can answer my below query, it would be much much appreciated.

If my 489 SA visa is granted, can I live for few weeks in any other state? Like while coming from home country, can I land for few weeks in Melbourne or in any other state / city and then I will move to Adelaide, SA to fulfill the visa conditions. Will my visa be canceled? Or its just that I can't even land / live initially in any other state / city just for few days / weeks?


----------



## NB

BulletAK said:


> Guys, can anyone can answer my below query, it would be much much appreciated.
> 
> If my 489 SA visa is granted, can I live for few weeks in any other state? Like while coming from home country, can I land for few weeks in Melbourne or in any other state / city and then I will move to Adelaide, SA to fulfill the visa conditions. Will my visa be canceled? Or its just that I can't even land / live initially in any other state / city just for few days / weeks?


My interpretation would be that you cannot rent a house or take up a job outside your designated area

Staying with a friend or family for a few days or weeks should not be a issue

However, drop an email to SA and get it confirmed 

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka

BulletAK said:


> Guys, can anyone can answer my below query, it would be much much appreciated.
> 
> If my 489 SA visa is granted, can I live for few weeks in any other state? Like while coming from home country, can I land for few weeks in Melbourne or in any other state / city and then I will move to Adelaide, SA to fulfill the visa conditions. Will my visa be canceled? Or its just that I can't even land / live initially in any other state / city just for few days / weeks?


To Be honest, I have the exact same question as you.
I think we need to be first land to the nominated region and stamp the docs(not 100% sure).
And I came to know that if we gonna change the region permanently,for instance, in your case,you need to live in Victoria regional area instead of Adelaide, you need to give strong evidence why you have to leave Adelaide.Because we already provided a commitment statement why we chosen SA over other states  
My friend, who living at QLD(from 489 TR) said that, his friend(Female) could not find a proper job in there and moved to other area( Adelaide i guess ) but she had to show so many evidences why she cannot find suitable job there.
Appreciate if someone who exactly know this scenario, can shed some light on this.


----------



## BulletAK

newbienz said:


> My interpretation would be that you cannot rent a house or take up a job outside your designated area
> 
> 
> 
> Staying with a friend or family for a few days or weeks should not be a issue
> 
> 
> 
> However, drop an email to SA and get it confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for your suggestion bro. Will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

KasunTharaka said:


> To Be honest, I have the exact same question as you.
> I think we need to be first land to the nominated region and stamp the docs(not 100% sure).
> And I came to know that if we gonna change the region permanently,for instance, in your case,you need to live in Victoria regional area instead of Adelaide, you need to give strong evidence why you have to leave Adelaide.Because we already provided a commitment statement why we chosen SA over other states
> My friend, who living at QLD(from 489 TR) said that, his friend(Female) could not find a proper job in there and moved to other area( Adelaide i guess ) but she had to show so many evidences why she cannot find suitable job there.
> Appreciate if someone who exactly know this scenario, can shed some light on this.




Yeah, true that. 

But I am not anticipated to switch state. I would just thinking to stay outside SA for few initial days as my friend lives in Melbourne. So I was just think to stay at his place for a couple of weeks and then I will reach SA to start my regional commitment. 

I was thinking for this because even the direct flights to Adelaide are very expensive from my home country when comparing with Melbourne.


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

I have applied for SA Nomination of 10 of June 2018 haven’t received any update yet. Is there anyone who applied in June 18 and got Nomination from SA?


----------



## BulletAK

Naeem Akhtar said:


> I have applied for SA Nomination of 10 of June 2018 haven’t received any update yet. Is there anyone who applied in June 18 and got Nomination from SA?


There are people from May 2018 who are still waiting.

See here:










Source: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...d-or-sponsored-provisional-subclass-489-visa/


----------



## Abhi_

Naeem Akhtar said:


> I have applied for SA Nomination of 10 of June 2018 haven’t received any update yet. Is there anyone who applied in June 18 and got Nomination from SA?


I applied on 8th June.

Our processing time is now 9-10 weeks. All the Best!


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

Abhi_ said:


> Naeem Akhtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for SA Nomination of 10 of June 2018 haven’t received any update yet. Is there anyone who applied in June 18 and got Nomination from SA?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 8th June.
> 
> Our processing time is now 9-10 weeks. All the Best!
Click to expand...

Can we check status of our application as i dont have any passwords I applied through immigration consultant.


----------



## Abhi_

Naeem Akhtar said:


> Can we check status of our application as i dont have any passwords I applied through immigration consultant.


I am able to check as I applied as an applicant, not sure how agents manage applications.


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

Abhi_ said:


> Naeem Akhtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we check status of our application as i dont have any passwords I applied through immigration consultant.
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to check as I applied as an applicant, not sure how agents manage applications.
Click to expand...

By looking at trend Nomination would take at least 9 weeks minimum I guess. We should expect invite by 20 August.


----------



## Abhi_

Naeem Akhtar said:


> By looking at trend Nomination would take at least 9 weeks minimum I guess. We should expect invite by 20 August.


Right!

Lets wait for POSITIVE invite, no matter if it takes a little more time. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

Naeem Akhtar said:


> Abhi_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naeem Akhtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we check status of our application as i dont have any passwords I applied through immigration consultant.
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to check as I applied as an applicant, not sure how agents manage applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By looking at trend Nomination would take at least 9 weeks minimum I guess. We should expect invite by 20 August.
Click to expand...




Abhi_ said:


> Naeem Akhtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> By looking at trend Nomination would take at least 9 weeks minimum I guess. We should expect invite by 20 August.
> 
> 
> 
> Right!
> 
> Lets wait for POSITIVE invite, no matter if it takes a little more time.
Click to expand...

Can someone DHA counts experience their own or experience assigned by vetassess taken as it is?


----------



## Abhi_

Naeem Akhtar said:


> Can someone DHA counts experience their own or experience assigned by vetassess taken as it is?


I didn't get you completely.

DHA will consider experience that is under Points Test Advice, however they will do complete verification of the same with 3rd party documents.


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

Abhi_ said:


> Naeem Akhtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone DHA counts experience their own or experience assigned by vetassess taken as it is?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get you completely.
> 
> DHA will consider experience that is under Points Test Advice, however they will do complete verification of the same with 3rd party documents.
Click to expand...

Actually i have experience of 10 years but due to non relevancy vetassess dedictued 1 year and points test advise is 9 year. DHA will consider 9 years or 10 years. This was my question.


----------



## NB

Naeem Akhtar said:


> Actually i have experience of 10 years but due to non relevancy vetassess dedictued 1 year and points test advise is 9 year. DHA will consider 9 years or 10 years. This was my question.


The maximum points you can get for experience is for 8 years

So your question is irrelevant as you will get the maximum points anyways 

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK

Naeem Akhtar said:


> Actually i have experience of 10 years but due to non relevancy vetassess dedictued 1 year and points test advise is 9 year. DHA will consider 9 years or 10 years. This was my question.


9 years with maximum points of 15.


----------



## Manvirjhala

Hi can anybody please explain the below:-


Additional RequirementsSkills Assessment Authority261313Software EngineerProficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

Guys, I have a question. 

Is their anyone here who has applied for SA 489 state sponsorship and have submitted color scans of originals for qualification documents instead of certified copies? And still got approval?


----------



## saikishoreal

BulletAK said:


> Guys, I have a question.
> 
> Is their anyone here who has applied for SA 489 state sponsorship and have submitted color scans of originals for qualification documents instead of certified copies? And still got approval?




I submitted all colour copies, but still waiting for ITA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

Manvirjhala said:


> Hi can anybody please explain the below:-
> 
> 
> Additional RequirementsSkills Assessment Authority261313Software EngineerProficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




This job code went to special conditions. When a job code is in special condition it required high points to be eligible to apply for 489 sub class. But, currently they are not accepting higher points people as per the note.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

saikishoreal said:


> I submitted all colour copies, but still waiting for ITA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Means your original degrees aren’t certified right? Just color scans?


----------



## saikishoreal

BulletAK said:


> Means your original degrees aren’t certified right? Just color scans?




Right. All color scans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

saikishoreal said:


> Right. All color scans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




When did you lodge? And whats your code?


----------



## flaresight

Hello, experts! I have two questions regarding SA Migration. I really appreciate any help:

1) My profession is their State Nominated Occupations list. I currently have 65 points (including 489). I already have all the requirements, but my points are low due to current trends, from what I can understand. I have already filled an EOI but didn't requested SA directly yet, as I am thinking about improving my english scores to get 10 extra points.

- Should I apply anyway with only 65 points or should I wait some weeks until I finally reach superior english?
- I am not sure if the state will invite me with only 65, nor what would happen next: would I get thrown in the pool with other 189 applicants, or would I get an instant invite from my EOI because the SA has picked me?

2) My wife's profession is in their Supplementary Skilled List. I know partner points can only be claimed if both professions are on the same list. But they're, according to DoHA, on the STSOL. Would SA consider them at the same list for points purposes?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jontymorgan

BulletAK said:


> Guys, I have a question.
> 
> Is their anyone here who has applied for SA 489 state sponsorship and have submitted color scans of originals for qualification documents instead of certified copies? And still got approval?


I applied and was approved (by SA and DIBP) with colour scans of the originals for all of my documents. I did not get the documents certified.


----------



## jontymorgan

flaresight said:


> Hello, experts! I have two questions regarding SA Migration. I really appreciate any help:
> 
> 1) My profession is their State Nominated Occupations list. I currently have 65 points (including 489). I already have all the requirements, but my points are low due to current trends, from what I can understand. I have already filled an EOI but didn't requested SA directly yet, as I am thinking about improving my english scores to get 10 extra points.
> 
> - Should I apply anyway with only 65 points or should I wait some weeks until I finally reach superior english?
> - I am not sure if the state will invite me with only 65, nor what would happen next: would I get thrown in the pool with other 189 applicants, or would I get an instant invite from my EOI because the SA has picked me?
> 
> 2) My wife's profession is in their Supplementary Skilled List. I know partner points can only be claimed if both professions are on the same list. But they're, according to DoHA, on the STSOL. Would SA consider them at the same list for points purposes?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What is your occupation? If your occupation requires 65 points and there is availability at the time that you submit your application then assuming you meet all of SA's criteria then you should receive a nomination. Unlike other states, SA does not issue nominations based on the number points once the minimum points for an occupation is met. This means that having 100 points instead of 65 points makes no difference to your application and you would be wasting time/money getting extra points for no reason. The only value in increasing your points is if you are also looking at other options e.g. other states or a 189 visa.

If South Australia is your preferred option, then your EOI must only have SA selected (create a separate EOI for this purposes if needed). You should then apply to SA on the SA migration site. I would recommend submitting as soon as possible in case your occupation moves to special conditions or becomes completely unavailable.


----------



## BulletAK

jontymorgan said:


> I applied and was approved (by SA and DIBP) with colour scans of the originals for all of my documents. I did not get the documents certified.




Many many thanks for your reply bro. Appreciate that.


----------



## flaresight

jontymorgan said:


> What is your occupation? If your occupation requires 65 points and there is availability at the time that you submit your application then assuming you meet all of SA's criteria then you should receive a nomination. Unlike other states, SA does not issue nominations based on the number points once the minimum points for an occupation is met. This means that having 100 points instead of 65 points makes no difference to your application and you would be wasting time/money getting extra points for no reason. The only value in increasing your points is if you are also looking at other options e.g. other states or a 189 visa.
> 
> If South Australia is your preferred option, then your EOI must only have SA selected (create a separate EOI for this purposes if needed). You should then apply to SA on the SA migration site. I would recommend submitting as soon as possible in case your occupation moves to special conditions or becomes completely unavailable.


Thank you very much. Your insight has encouraged me.

I am a photographer (211311) and I already have all the documents necessary. I'm applying now.

Thanks!


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> Means your original degrees aren’t certified right? Just color scans?


You DON'T need to upload qualification documents at all,I didn't upload any of my qualification and safely got my invite after 5 weeks.
Don't worry, they're not mandatory


----------



## JASN2015

flaresight said:


> Hello, experts! I have two questions regarding SA Migration. I really appreciate any help:
> 
> 1) My profession is their State Nominated Occupations list. I currently have 65 points (including 489). I already have all the requirements, but my points are low due to current trends, from what I can understand. I have already filled an EOI but didn't requested SA directly yet, as I am thinking about improving my english scores to get 10 extra points.
> 
> - Should I apply anyway with only 65 points or should I wait some weeks until I finally reach superior english?
> - I am not sure if the state will invite me with only 65, nor what would happen next: would I get thrown in the pool with other 189 applicants, or would I get an instant invite from my EOI because the SA has picked me?
> 
> 2) My wife's profession is in their Supplementary Skilled List. I know partner points can only be claimed if both professions are on the same list. But they're, according to DoHA, on the STSOL. Would SA consider them at the same list for points purposes?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Adding to Jonty's answer,

2. Your spouse has compitant English (ielts 6),skills assessment and below 45 of age, You can claim partner points 

If you and spouse occupation is on MLTSOL ,then you can claim points for both 189 and 190 visas

If your and your spouse's occupations are in different lists, you can claim points ONLY for 190 .
In fact, ONLY your occupation should be in a state' list for a nomination ,whether it's on the states' list or not is irrelevant.
(Pertner occupation should not be in states list or supplementary list).


----------



## flaresight

JASN2015 said:


> Adding to Jonty's answer,
> 
> 2. Your spouse has compitant English (ielts 6),skills assessment and below 45 of age, You can claim partner points
> 
> If you and spouse occupation is on MLTSOL ,then you can claim points for both 189 and 190 visas
> 
> If your and your spouse's occupations are in different lists, you can claim points ONLY for 190 .
> In fact, ONLY your occupation should be in a state' list for a nomination ,whether it's on the states' list or not is irrelevant.
> (Pertner occupation should not be in states list or supplementary list).


Thank you for your help


----------



## saikishoreal

BulletAK said:


> When did you lodge? And whats your code?




I lodged on 5–July-18. My code is 261111.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amarsandhu

KasunTharaka said:


> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For PR path 887 from 489, there are conditions that one should live for 2 years and work for 1 year. I have filled the 489 with my spouse(also claimed spouse points)and daughter as dependent. In worst case, if I dont get a good reasonable job and have to send both back and I live in SA for 2 years and work n then apply for 887 PR, will I be able to file the same PR for my spouse and daughter as well or they have to also live and my spouse has to work for 1 years in order to be eligible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think its possible dude.
> The rule of 887 is, within that 4 years, you should live in a regional area for 2 years(in most of the case in sponsored region) and should have a 1 yr employment(not saying that should relevant to the nominated occupation).
> And also I have seen that that can be seen even from spouse/partner(not the main applicant).
> Therefor, by taking all these points into consideration, your case should be possible.Your wife and child should not be mandatory to live there while you applying to the 887 if I'm correct.
> sometimes you have to show a valid reason why they have to return to your country..
> Someone who exactly knw this will reply mate.
> All the best.
Click to expand...

Bro i had confirmed same with the SA customer support. It is mandatory for each and every dependent to complete 2 years their to get eligible for PR. However, it is not mandatory for spouse to complete 1 employment year.


----------



## Pnarang3

amarsandhu said:


> Bro i had confirmed same with the SA customer support. It is mandatory for each and every dependent to complete 2 years their to get eligible for PR. However, it is not mandatory for spouse to complete 1 employment year.




Thanks for the information bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

JASN2015 said:


> You DON'T need to upload qualification documents at all,I didn't upload any of my qualification and safely got my invite after 5 weeks.
> Don't worry, they're not mandatory


But how is that possible bro? While adding our qualifications on SA Portal, it was mandatory to upload our qualifications. See image below:


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> But how is that possible bro? While adding our qualifications on SA Portal, it was mandatory to upload our qualifications. See image below:


Are you applying under high points category (I applied under normal category, I thought you also have applied under normal condition)


----------



## BulletAK

JASN2015 said:


> Are you applying under high points category (I applied under normal category, I thought you also have applied under normal condition)


Yes, mine is under high points category. But should be the application form same for all?


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> Yes, mine is under high points category. But should be the application form same for all?



No bro,
Application, requirements and documents are completely different according to the stream you are applying.

Under special conditions,
Much documents are needed such as reference letters (with rnr), qualification documents (transcript,degree certificate).etcetera.


----------



## BulletAK

JASN2015 said:


> No bro,
> Application, requirements and documents are completely different according to the stream you are applying.
> 
> Under special conditions,
> Much documents are needed such as reference letters (with rnr), qualification documents (transcript,degree certificate).etcetera.


Sure brother. Thanks for your help.

Someone has already called SA to inquiry about the certified qualification documents. They confirmed that if you have submitted your skill assessment copy (all pages) then its fine to have a color scan copies of your qualification. So my query has been answered.


----------



## jontymorgan

JASN2015 said:


> Are you applying under high points category (I applied under normal category, I thought you also have applied under normal condition)


@JASN2015 - Maybe the application form has changed since we applied. When I applied I did not have to upload my graduation certificate. At the time, I asked SA and they said that the Skills Assessment was sufficient evidence to support education. I am not sure how high points vs normal points would change the evidence required to support education.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> @JASN2015 - Maybe the application form has changed since we applied. When I applied I did not have to upload my graduation certificate. At the time, I asked SA and they said that the Skills Assessment was sufficient evidence to support education. I am not sure how high points vs normal points would change the evidence required to support education.


Yes jonty, it may have changed the application process in new financial year, I think you were also applied under normal conditions that's why you didn't need to upload.
Under high points category,
All applicants should submit employment evidence,qualification evidence while normal applicants should not.
I have gone thought documents checklist again and could confirm the same.
Thank you for your input


----------



## BulletAK

jontymorgan said:


> @JASN2015 - Maybe the application form has changed since we applied. When I applied I did not have to upload my graduation certificate. At the time, I asked SA and they said that the Skills Assessment was sufficient evidence to support education. I am not sure how high points vs normal points would change the evidence required to support education.





JASN2015 said:


> Yes jonty, it may have changed the application process in new financial year, I think you were also applied under normal conditions that's why you didn't need to upload.
> Under high points category,
> All applicants should submit employment evidence,qualification evidence while normal applicants should not.
> I have gone thought documents checklist again and could confirm the same.
> Thank you for your input


Thanks guys!


----------



## jon1101a

Hi Guys,

For those who already have their invitation from SA with visa 190, how did you apply?
Do you need to lodge an EOI first and wait for pre-invite before applying in SA website? Or do I need to apply on SA website even before I receive my pre invite?


----------



## JASN2015

jon1101a said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those who already have their invitation from SA with visa 190, how did you apply?
> Do you need to lodge an EOI first and wait for pre-invite before applying in SA website? Or do I need to apply on SA website even before I receive my pre invite?


1. You have to filled up a EOI with DHA (selecting only SA as your preferred state and make sure your occupation is on the SA occupation list or supplementary list)

2. You can now apply for SA from their online application system.

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process

You could find all the information here.


----------



## jon1101a

Thank you for the answer.
This means I will need to pay the fee of 200Aud even before receiving and invite right?


----------



## JASN2015

jon1101a said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> This means I will need to pay the fee of 200Aud even before receiving and invite right?


Yes , you are correct


----------



## jon1101a

The question is, if I paid the fee, is it certain that I will get an invite from them?

I know that I will not get a refund even if I don't receive an invite from them which is unfortunate.


----------



## olmaza

JASN2015 said:


> Yes jonty, it may have changed the application process in new financial year, I think you were also applied under normal conditions that's why you didn't need to upload.
> Under high points category,
> All applicants should submit employment evidence,qualification evidence while normal applicants should not.
> I have gone thought documents checklist again and could confirm the same.
> Thank you for your input


I also applied under normal category and had to provide the qualification document. It is probably a new requirement starting July.


----------



## JASN2015

olmaza said:


> I also applied under normal category and had to provide the qualification document. It is probably a new requirement starting July.


Oh,is that so,
Yes ,most probably,from this month, but according to the checklist, they don't request those documents if I'm correct.


----------



## martymusz

I applied under normal category and couldn't move on either, unless I uploaded the documents. It was surprising as they really did not list those items so I attached the same RnR letters and degree copy which I got for the skills assessment. Hope it will be alright for them.
Oh btw before you submit your application check that the file uploads were okay (download the application in pdf). For me there was a file that was under the size limit, and uploaded but I don't know why it was not listed as an attachment. Had to change the file name to a shorter one and then it was okay. According to the website they don't accept documents in mail anymore so we must be careful.


----------



## morpheus90

Hey guys, 

Can anyone tell me how should i upload additional documents after submitting my application?
I did not see any link while filing the nomination for other documents for eg. job ads, commitment letter, research letter etc etc.


----------



## BulletAK

olmaza said:


> I also applied under normal category and had to provide the qualification document. It is probably a new requirement starting July.




Did you submit the certified originals of your qualifications?

Did your application got approve?


----------



## KasunTharaka

amarsandhu said:


> Bro i had confirmed same with the SA customer support. It is mandatory for each and every dependent to complete 2 years their to get eligible for PR. However, it is not mandatory for spouse to complete 1 employment year.


Ohh..is it...didn't aware that..
many Thanks for the info mate..


----------



## olmaza

BulletAK said:


> Did you submit the certified originals of your qualifications?
> 
> Did your application got approve?


No it was not certified. Only colour scan. Hope it will be ok, I only applied on July 5th. Waiting is hard. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## amoghk

Is there any quota for invitations for seperate ANZSCO Codes?? Like the one for 189 or 190???
My agent is saying that now its not possible for 261111/261112 to apply for SA 489 and the quota is full.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

jon1101a said:


> The question is, if I paid the fee, is it certain that I will get an invite from them?
> 
> I know that I will not get a refund even if I don't receive an invite from them which is unfortunate.


If your occupation has availability (or you qualify in some other way e.g. high points or chain migration), you have the requirement minimum number of points, and you meet the criteria on the SA website then you should receive an invite from SA. Unlike other states, SA invites people in the order they apply, not on a selective basis.


----------



## olmaza

*Case on immitracker*

Hi just wondering if everyone on this thread who applied for nomination have entered their case on immitracker. Would be great to have as much data on there as possible.


----------



## olmaza

Could someone please help me out with this hypothetical query? I lodged my nomination application on July 5th. At the time my occupation showed green (available). I just noticed it has moved to special conditions since July 8th. Although I do have high points I'm wondering if I would've been still eligible had my points been lower.


----------



## JASN2015

olmaza said:


> Could someone please help me out with this hypothetical query? I lodged my nomination application on July 5th. At the time my occupation showed green (available). I just noticed it has moved to special conditions since July 8th. Although I do have high points I'm wondering if I would've been still eligible had my points been lower.


As you had applied when it was green, you are 100% safe,
No worries :clap2:


----------



## jontymorgan

olmaza said:


> Could someone please help me out with this hypothetical query? I lodged my nomination application on July 5th. At the time my occupation showed green (available). I just noticed it has moved to special conditions since July 8th. Although I do have high points I'm wondering if I would've been still eligible had my points been lower.


Your application is processed based on the availability at the time the application is submitted. The occupation moving to special conditions after you apply does not affect your application in anyway. 

There was a case on this thread a couple of years ago where the availability of the occupation was normal before they applied and went to special conditions immediately after the application was submitted (they did not have high points). It appears that their application filled the final available place for their occupation. Their application was approved.


----------



## BulletAK

olmaza said:


> Hi just wondering if everyone on this thread who applied for nomination have entered their case on immitracker. Would be great to have as much data on there as possible.


I have created a sheet as well for the internal data as well as its available on immitracker as well.

https://goo.gl/Euwn1V

Request for all those who have applied: please add your case.


----------



## morpheus90

olmaza said:


> Could someone please help me out with this hypothetical query? I lodged my nomination application on July 5th. At the time my occupation showed green (available). I just noticed it has moved to special conditions since July 8th. Although I do have high points I'm wondering if I would've been still eligible had my points been lower.


In one of the old forums (2016) i read that the person got the invite even when his occupation was moved to supplementary list when the invitation was issued to him. 

Do you know how to upload the additional documents after filing the nomination?

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

amoghk said:


> Is there any quota for invitations for seperate ANZSCO Codes?? Like the one for 189 or 190???
> My agent is saying that now its not possible for 261111/261112 to apply for SA 489 and the quota is full.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, your agent is correct and unfortunately you can't apply SA now.


----------



## JASN2015

E


morpheus90 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how should i upload additional documents after submitting my application?
> I did not see any link while filing the nomination for other documents for eg. job ads, commitment letter, research letter etc etc.


Hi bro,unfortunately you don't have any option to attach documents to a submitted application but trying mail them ,sometimes they may accept.


----------



## JASN2015

Friends,
Can anyone tell me what was the words count you entered to the question, the commitment to SA.


----------



## khurrammhd

BulletAK said:


> I have created a sheet as well for the internal data as well as its available on immitracker as well.
> 
> https://goo.gl/Euwn1V
> 
> Request for all those who have applied: please add your case.


Contact info should be added too.


----------



## olmaza

Thanks for the responses JASN and Jonty.


----------



## olmaza

JASN2015 said:


> Friends,
> Can anyone tell me what was the words count you entered to the question, the commitment to SA.


Around 75


----------



## JASN2015

olmaza said:


> Around 75


Great


----------



## BulletAK

khurrammhd said:


> Contact info should be added too.


People then refrain from providing information. Its better to join the whatsapp group as all are there. The link is inside the sheet.


----------



## saikishoreal

JASN2015 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what was the words count you entered to the question, the commitment to SA.




I have added 3 to 4 sentences approximately. Didn’t count though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khurrammhd

BulletAK said:


> People then refrain from providing information. Its better to join the whatsapp group as all are there. The link is inside the sheet.


Yes! Actually I overlooked.


----------



## ShPaul

JASN2015 said:


> E
> 
> Hi bro,unfortunately you don't have any option to attach documents to a submitted application but trying mail them ,sometimes they may accept.


Hi JASN2015,

Are you saying we should have attached these letters too in the SA application? I did not find an option at all to attach these letters though I had them ready, so can I pls mail SA these as well stating the reasons? Please confirm. 

Thanks.


----------



## Geo1987

Hey has anyone had issues with the SA 190 form? When trying to add education details it bounces the form back to the skilled Occupation page???


----------



## JASN2015

ShPaul said:


> Hi JASN2015,
> 
> Are you saying we should have attached these letters too in the SA application? I did not find an option at all to attach these letters though I had them ready, so can I pls mail SA these as well stating the reasons? Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks.


Which letters friend..
You should not attach any letters I suppose.
I said if anyone need to attach more documents (I'm sure most of documents on which members are worrying are not relevant with the applications) ,they should mail to SA as there are no option to attach them to the lodged application.

As I said I attached only below documents,
1. English certificate
2. Assessment
3. Passport

And then , ,they requested one employment evidence, and I mailed them some payslips and bank statements to cover about 2 year period. I lodged my SA applications about 4 months ago and received invitation within 6 weeks ( the documents checklist is still the same as when I applied, but don't know SA ONLINE applications has been changed or not).


----------



## JonandSophietravel

Hi guys,

Wow, so many pages of this thread to read through and what I've looked at so far is really helpful 

My wife and I are just starting our 489 journey now and it's very exciting but scary too. It's been great following this post and hopefully, I'll be able to add to it too with my experience as it comes...

I'll update my signature with the timeline as soon as I've done my first 5 posts 

Jon


----------



## Abhi_

For all those who are facing problem in uploading documents.

Document uploads for 190/489 application form


----------



## BulletAK

Guys, do we get any CO allocation email when any CO is assigned to our SA nomination application? So that we know our application assessment has commenced?

Thanks


----------



## Abhi_

BulletAK said:


> Guys, do we get any CO allocation email when any CO is assigned to our SA nomination application? So that we know our application assessment has commenced?
> 
> Thanks


I haven't heard of this ever, so probably there is no email when your application is being processed.


----------



## JASN2015

E ex


BulletAK said:


> Guys, do we get any CO allocation email when any CO is assigned to our SA nomination application? So that we know our application assessment has commenced?
> 
> Thanks


I think there is no such thing , I also didn't received any commencement mail and safety got my outcome.


----------



## Ptera

Guys, can you pls help me to find out whether I´m able to apply for 489 subclass under high points category with 70+10 points as Industrial Engineer 233511 offshore.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## jontymorgan

Ptera said:


> Guys, can you pls help me to find out whether I´m able to apply for 489 subclass under high points category with 70+10 points as Industrial Engineer 233511 offshore.
> Thanks a lot!


Industrial Engineer 233511 is on the supplementary list so assuming that you meet the other SA nomination criteria, 70+10 points is currently enough to apply for a 489 visa for this occupation under high points.


----------



## BulletAK

Ptera said:


> Guys, can you pls help me to find out whether I´m able to apply for 489 subclass under high points category with 70+10 points as Industrial Engineer 233511 offshore.
> Thanks a lot!


Yes you are eligible.


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> Guys, can you pls help me to find out whether I´m able to apply for 489 subclass under high points category with 70+10 points as Industrial Engineer 233511 offshore.
> Thanks a lot!


Hi my friend,
Yes,definitely you can apply 489as your occupation is on the supplementary list.
But I wish you could get the 189 invite in next round.
Good luck bro


----------



## Ptera

Thank you my friends for your fast replies! Appreciate it.


----------



## flaresight

Ptera said:


> Guys, can you pls help me to find out whether I´m able to apply for 489 subclass under high points category with 70+10 points as Industrial Engineer 233511 offshore.
> Thanks a lot!


233511 is on their Supplementary Skilled List, in which High Points is a way to access. Check their website.


----------



## Geo1987

Hey guys, after much trouble trying to apply for the 190 on the SA website, i finally managed to lodge but had to email some forms directly. 
Is there any rough timescales for 190 processing with 75 points?


----------



## jontymorgan

Geo1987 said:


> Hey guys, after much trouble trying to apply for the 190 on the SA website, i finally managed to lodge but had to email some forms directly.
> Is there any rough timescales for 190 processing with 75 points?


Current processing time for SA nomination is 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys! JASN2015 explained me some points regarding 489 subclass. Thank you so much bro!
As far as I understand with 70+10 I can apply for high points category as Industrial Engineer. I´ve already lodged my EOI and have chosen SA as preferred state with 80 points. Now, I need to apply through SA webpage and pay 200 dollars fee. After that I will get invite if all documents are correct. With 489 subclass I can live in Adelaide or elsewhere with my family and after living 2 years in this state and working 1 year full time, I can apply for PR. 
Is everything above correct?
Thanks guys!


----------



## KasunTharaka

Ptera said:


> Hi guys! JASN2015 explained me some points regarding 489 subclass. Thank you so much bro!
> As far as I understand with 70+10 I can apply for high points category as Industrial Engineer. I´ve already lodged my EOI and have chosen SA as preferred state with 80 points. Now, I need to apply through SA webpage and pay 200 dollars fee. After that I will get invite if all documents are correct. With 489 subclass I can live in Adelaide or elsewhere with my family and after living 2 years in this state and working 1 year full time, I can apply for PR.
> Is everything above correct?
> Thanks guys!




According to my knowledge, Everything is correct except “...I can live in Adelaide or elsewhere”. I think you need in sponsored regional area minimum for 2 yrs+1yr full tym employment in order to apply pr. I heard that if you gonna move another regional area outside of the state(SA), uou need to ahow strong evidence. 
Search more details on that. 
If you find something, post here. 
Gud luck mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

KasunTharaka said:


> According to my knowledge, Everything is correct except “...I can live in Adelaide or elsewhere”. I think you need in sponsored regional area minimum for 2 yrs+1yr full tym employment in order to apply pr. I heard that if you gonna move another regional area outside of the state(SA), uou need to ahow strong evidence.
> Search more details on that.
> If you find something, post here.
> Gud luck mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. I meant to live elsewhere in SA, for example in Adelaide for 2 years and work 1 year there.


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> Hi guys! JASN2015 explained me some points regarding 489 subclass. Thank you so much bro!
> As far as I understand with 70+10 I can apply for high points category as Industrial Engineer. I´ve already lodged my EOI and have chosen SA as preferred state with 80 points. Now, I need to apply through SA webpage and pay 200 dollars fee. After that I will get invite if all documents are correct. With 489 subclass I can live in Adelaide or elsewhere with my family and after living 2 years in this state and working 1 year full time, I can apply for PR.
> Is everything above correct?
> Thanks guys!


Adding more,
You can work either in full-time or part-time ,the requirements is 35 per weeks with employment evidence.
Good luck


----------



## pomade2017

Hello All, for those who apply SA nomination online, for the current employment where you are currently working, what did u put as end date in SA application?

In the eoi we can left it blank but in the SA nomination you have to select a date

I selected the end date similar to the day I submitted the SA nomination, will i have any problems with that?


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hello everybody,

Does anybody know how much time usually SA nomination take place roughly to get to a final decision? I know on the website it is stated 9-10 weeks. But can this be sooner or even more late than this timeframe?


----------



## hannan8v8

BulletAK said:


> I have created a sheet as well for the internal data as well as its available on immitracker as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Request for all those who have applied: please add your case.


Just updated the list  Good luck to all!


----------



## hannan8v8

dheerajsingla said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Does anybody know how much time usually SA nomination take place roughly to get to a final decision? I know on the website it is stated 9-10 weeks. But can this be sooner or even more late than this timeframe?


I'm an onshore applicant, is the processing time same?


----------



## BulletAK

hannan8v8 said:


> I'm an onshore applicant, is the processing time same?




Yes, same for all.


----------



## BulletAK

hannan8v8 said:


> Just updated the list  Good luck to all!




I see you have 1+ year experience and you have applied under Accountant General category. But brother, didnt you see the requirements before applying? They say you must have atleast 3 years work experience required.

Other than that, it also says if you are onshore, you must be residing in South Australia to apply.


----------



## hannan8v8

BulletAK said:


> I see you have 1+ year experience and you have applied under Accountant General category. But brother, didnt you see the requirements before applying? They say you must have atleast 3 years work experience required.
> 
> Other than that, it also says if you are onshore, you must be residing in South Australia to apply.


I've read the requirements but people are getting invited with high points even if they don't meet the requirements. SA invited my relative with high points even though the requirements were not met. I don't think the requirements matter too much. Just my own opinion and based on my research


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Hello All, for those who apply SA nomination online, for the current employment where you are currently working, what did u put as end date in SA application?
> 
> In the eoi we can left it blank but in the SA nomination you have to select a date
> 
> I selected the end date similar to the day I submitted the SA nomination, will i have any problems with that?


Not at all, for some applications, you are not allowed to leave fields blank, I also filled a date in the end date of current employment. They are checking that you have been working a 1 year in last 3 years and issue the invitation, in the invitation they mention nothin other than YOUR APPLICATION IS APPROVED.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

hannan8v8 said:


> I've read the requirements but people are getting invited with high points even if they don't meet the requirements. SA invited my relative with high points even though the requirements were not met. I don't think the requirements matter too much. Just my own opinion and based on my research


What were the requirements that your relative didn't meet? And their points, if you wouldn't mind sharing.


----------



## jontymorgan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What were the requirements that your relative didn't meet? And their points, if you wouldn't mind sharing.


Personally I would not make any decisions to apply to SA outside of the requirements set by the state based on unverified claims like this. This poster has also been on the 'Northern Territory State sponsorship current timeline' thread saying that they have applied to NT even though they haven't worked in NT for 6 months (which is one of the NT state requirements). On that thread they also claim to 'know people who've got their application approved with high points even though they live in other states'.

It seems unlikely that someone would know of cases in both SA and NT (especially when the have only been on the forum for a few days) where the state has ignored its own clear requirements. SA is very strict on its residency and work experience requirements so it would have been a major oversight on their part to invite someone who didn't meet them.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jontymorgan said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were the requirements that your relative didn't meet? And their points, if you wouldn't mind sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would not make any decisions to apply to SA outside of the requirements set by the state based on unverified claims like this. This poster has also been on the 'Northern Territory State sponsorship current timeline' thread saying that they have applied to NT even though they haven't worked in NT for 6 months (which is one of the NT state requirements). On that thread they also claim to 'know people who've got their application approved with high points even though they live in other states'.
> 
> It seems unlikely that someone would know of cases in both SA and NT (especially when the have only been on the forum for a few days) where the state has ignored its own clear requirements. SA is very strict on its residency and work experience requirements so it would have been a major oversight on their part to invite someone who didn't meet them.
Click to expand...

It sounds extremely unlikely indeed - but states do have the autonomy to craft their own nomination rules, so curious if someone managed to squeeze through in a special instance. 

Thanks for highlighting the post history, that's dodgey fosho


----------



## Abhi_

Anyone knows when will DHA update MLTSSL, STSOL and ROL.

One of my known told me that, SA and few other states will start inviting once DHA updates the list, any idea if its true.


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi expats,
I would like to know what if your occupation is on supplimentary list and your work experience is under nominated occupation..will that satisfy work experience requirement ??


----------



## BulletAK

Abhi_ said:


> Anyone knows when will DHA update MLTSSL, STSOL and ROL.
> 
> One of my known told me that, SA and few other states will start inviting once DHA updates the list, any idea if its true.


They must have already decided to whom they should be inviting since the July round has too happened already. Its just that we (public) don't know about their decisions.

In my opinion, if SA is to issue invites after the release of the lists from DHA then why did they issued their own STOL prior to the release of DHA's list. Its all decided and communicated between the states for sure. This is what I think.


----------



## Abhi_

BulletAK said:


> They must have already decided to whom they should be inviting since the July round has too happened already. Its just that we (public) don't know about their decisions.
> 
> In my opinion, if SA is to issue invites after the release of the lists from DHA then why did they issued their own STOL prior to the release of DHA's list. Its all decided and communicated between the states for sure. This is what I think.


I too thought same, but please visit below link, the process is in stage 5 as per website

https://www.jobs.gov.au/SkilledMigrationList


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

BulletAK said:


> Abhi_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when will DHA update MLTSSL, STSOL and ROL.
> 
> One of my known told me that, SA and few other states will start inviting once DHA updates the list, any idea if its true.
> 
> 
> 
> They must have already decided to whom they should be inviting since the July round has too happened already. Its just that we (public) don't know about their decisions.
> 
> In my opinion, if SA is to issue invites after the release of the lists from DHA then why did they issued their own STOL prior to the release of DHA's list. Its all decided and communicated between the states for sure. This is what I think.
Click to expand...

Those who applied for SA Nomination dont need to worry coz your occupation should be state list to be nominated by state even if its not on DHA list. You still be invited by state as far as your occupation remains on state list.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Naeem Akhtar said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows when will DHA update MLTSSL, STSOL and ROL.
> 
> One of my known told me that, SA and few other states will start inviting once DHA updates the list, any idea if its true.
> 
> 
> 
> They must have already decided to whom they should be inviting since the July round has too happened already. Its just that we (public) don't know about their decisions.
> 
> In my opinion, if SA is to issue invites after the release of the lists from DHA then why did they issued their own STOL prior to the release of DHA's list. Its all decided and communicated between the states for sure. This is what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who applied for SA Nomination dont need to worry coz your occupation should be state list to be nominated by state even if its not on DHA list. You still be invited by state as far as your occupation remains on state list.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but the state list is taken from the STSOL. 

I doubt SA would keep their program open and create a backlog while waiting for DHA's updated lists.


----------



## Abhi_

Naeem Akhtar said:


> Those who applied for SA Nomination dont need to worry coz your occupation should be state list to be nominated by state even if its not on DHA list. You still be invited by state as far as your occupation remains on state list.


SA can invite the applicants if the occupation is on STSOL or ROL(489 only).

There are few flagged occupations for mid year updates and other are subjected to switch between lists.

Lets wait and see what happens, I think we can't be sure of anything that is going on between States and DHA.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> SA can invite the applicants if the occupation is on STSOL or ROL(489 only).
> 
> There are few flagged occupations for mid year updates and other are subjected to switch between lists.
> 
> Lets wait and see what happens, I think we can't be sure of anything that is going on between States and DHA.


Hi abhi,
You are correct, all sates'individual lists are of a combination of MLTSSL,STSOL and ROL. SA also should follow DHA lists . Now more occupations are in the states list but If dha would removes some occupations in future, all states will definitely remove those from their lists.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Hi abhi,
> You are correct, all sates'individual lists are of a combination of MLTSSL,STSOL and ROL. SA also should follow DHA lists . Now more occupations are in the states list but If dha would removes some occupations in future, all states will definitely remove those from their lists.


Right Jasn, 

but I hope we should not worry until and unless our occupation is not flagged, it will stay 
on either of the 3 list of DHA ( I hope DHA will not surprise us). :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Right Jasn,
> 
> but I hope we should not worry until and unless our occupation is not flagged, it will stay
> on either of the 3 list of DHA ( I hope DHA will not surprise us). :fingerscrossed:


You know,my occupation is flagged as red light but fortunately I have just lodged my visa with the SA invitation, but I'm really worrying as many of my friends are waiting for the outcome from the assessing authory after paying 1000 dollars.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> You know,my occupation is flagged as red light but fortunately I have just lodged my visa with the SA invitation, but I'm really worrying as many of my friends are waiting for the outcome from the assessing authory after paying 1000 dollars.


Oh ok, you are lucky as you have got invite in last session.

My occupation was even removed from SA list in Dec 2017 as it went in Flagged List, but DHA didn't remove it. Then I applied for assessment and now waiting for SA.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Oh ok, you are lucky as you have got invite in last session.
> 
> My occupation was even removed from SA list in Dec 2017 as it went in Flagged List, but DHA didn't remove it. Then I applied for assessment and now waiting for SA.


Oh,, you too a lucky guy
You will get your outcome by next week as you have applied early in june, I wish you for that.
Good luck bro


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

Anyone who applied in May June 2018 for SA Nomination and received Nomination?


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Oh,, you too a lucky guy
> You will get your outcome by next week as you have applied early in june, I wish you for that.
> Good luck bro


Thanks Jasn

Let's hope so


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

Abhi_ said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,, you too a lucky guy
> You will get your outcome by next week as you have applied early in june, I wish you for that.
> Good luck bro
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jasn
> 
> Let's hope so
Click to expand...

Is there any information regarding of which date applications SA is processing for Nomination?


----------



## JASN2015

Naeem Akhtar said:


> Is there any information regarding of which date applications SA is processing for Nomination?


Hi,
There is no source of information to track that.


----------



## ShPaul

JASN2015 said:


> Hi,
> There is no source of information to track that.


I think BulletAK is collating a tracker sheet if we all give him our timelines right?


----------



## ShPaul

Is anybody able to go to Immi account and view details properly without an error report today?


----------



## BulletAK

ShPaul said:


> I think BulletAK is collating a tracker sheet if we all give him our timelines right?


Exactly that is why I started it. Here it is https://goo.gl/Euwn1V


----------



## Shiv1002

*Waiting for 489 SA Invite*

I have lodged my application for SA 489 VISA invite. Can someone please share what are various stages/status that an application has to go through? 

In other words, What should I be tacking on SA website regarding my application?

Thanks,
SHIV YADAV


----------



## shalinjames

I also applied for SA. My code is 261313.
At the time of application I had high points. My points will be reduced automatically during mid of August becoz of the age. I noticed that the average processing time is 9-10 weeks. I would like to know would it affect my application by any chance?

Do they consider the points at the time of application or at the time of processing?




Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## syp

The SA sponsorship is permanent visa or for few years? What if we couldn’t find work over there?i read somewhere visa 489 is for 4 years and then you can apply for permanent residency,is it like so? Regards


----------



## JASN2015

shalinjames said:


> I also applied for SA. My code is 261313.
> At the time of application I had high points. My points will be reduced automatically during mid of August becoz of the age. I noticed that the average processing time is 9-10 weeks. I would like to know would it affect my application by any chance?
> 
> Do they consider the points at the time of application or at the time of processing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


Hi bro,
When did you apply?


----------



## shalinjames

JASN2015 said:


> Hi bro,
> When did you apply?


I applied on 6th July. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

Shiv1002 said:


> I have lodged my application for SA 489 VISA invite. Can someone please share what are various stages/status that an application has to go through?
> 
> In other words, What should I be tacking on SA website regarding my application?
> 
> Thanks,
> SHIV YADAV


Can you please add your case here? 

https://goo.gl/Euwn1V

Thanks


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hello everybody,

Does anybody know how much time usually SA nomination take place roughly to get to a final decision? I know on the website it is stated 9-10 weeks. But can this be sooner or even more late than this timeframe?


----------



## andreyx108b

dheerajsingla said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Does anybody know how much time usually SA nomination take place roughly to get to a final decision? I know on the website it is stated 9-10 weeks. But can this be sooner or even more late than this timeframe?


Based on the tracker 4-6 weeks it seems.


----------



## KasunTharaka

shalinjames said:


> I also applied for SA. My code is 261313.
> At the time of application I had high points. My points will be reduced automatically during mid of August becoz of the age. I noticed that the average processing time is 9-10 weeks. I would like to know would it affect my application by any chance?
> 
> Do they consider the points at the time of application or at the time of processing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

Nice to see that you applied for the SA.
I've perfectly understood your query.
I've also applied in the margin of low availability & High points.
Think it's just safe.
Don't worry, your application will be treated as normal pathway.
For safer side, email them saying that, due to the network traffic & technical issues, your application has submitted in the period of high points, and ask them to kindly treat it as normal application. And also mention that if they treat it as high points application, ask them to expedite the process before mid of Aug, as your age points gonna decrease.
I'm sure they will fairly consider your situation.
All the best mate.


----------



## pomade2017

Hello,

Would like to check something, I saw one EOI in immitracker dated April 14 2018 for Automotive Electrician occupation but didnt get any SA invitation yet with 65 points without SS. While there are other occupations who got invitations having EOI with a later date than that? 

I check the current state nominatiom list and that occupation still available, what are the possible reasons why He didnt get invite? Just wondering? or possible He didn't update it... yikes..


----------



## KasunTharaka

pomade2017 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would like to check something, I saw one EOI in immitracker dated April 14 2018 for Automotive Electrician occupation but didnt get any SA invitation yet with 65 points without SS. While there are other occupations who got invitations having EOI with a later date than that?
> 
> I check the current state nominatiom list and that occupation still available, what are the possible reasons why He didnt get invite? Just wondering? or possible He didn't update it... yikes..


may be he did not updated


----------



## viponline27

*New and need HELP !!!*

Hi All, 

I am new to the forum and trying to understand the migration process to SA under state sponsorship. 

Below are my details; can anyone tell me, is this a possibility ? 

My occupation is currently under 190 visa. 

Occupation - *Chemistry Technician*
Age - 33
Qualification - Bachelor degree (from Swinburne Uni, Victoria)
Exp - 2 years in Victoria and 1 year overseas
PTE - 80
Ass - +ve

Thanks


----------



## ShPaul

ShPaul said:


> Is anybody able to go to Immi account and view details properly without an error report today?


People please check and respond.:juggle:


----------



## Shiv1002

BulletAK said:


> Can you please add your case here?
> 
> https://goo.gl/Euwn1V
> 
> Thanks



Thanks. Added my information.


----------



## saikishoreal

Shiv1002 said:


> Thanks. Added my information.




Hi Shiv, nice to see a 2611 guy here. I have also applied for 2611 on 5th July. 

Good luck for your application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

viponline27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and trying to understand the migration process to SA under state sponsorship.
> 
> Below are my details; can anyone tell me, is this a possibility ?
> 
> My occupation is currently under 190 visa.
> 
> Occupation - *Chemistry Technician*
> Age - 33
> Qualification - Bachelor degree (from Swinburne Uni, Victoria)
> Exp - 2 years in Victoria and 1 year overseas
> PTE - 80
> Ass - +ve
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate,

Yes, you are eligible for SA as your occupation still available.
In my understanding you possess below points.
Age - 25
Eng - 20
Degree - 15
Xp -5

I don't know if you got much points than that.But you already got 65 and you can apply SA.
create EOI from skill select and fill the online application in SA site itself and submit it by paying 200 AUD.
Thats it.
Cheers.


----------



## pomade2017

@vipoline27 , finally! we have the same nominated occupation, apply as soon as you can while it is available.


----------



## shalinjames

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Nice to see that you applied for the SA.
> I've perfectly understood your query.
> I've also applied in the margin of low availability & High points.
> Think it's just safe.
> Don't worry, your application will be treated as normal pathway.
> For safer side, email them saying that, due to the network traffic & technical issues, your application has submitted in the period of high points, and ask them to kindly treat it as normal application. And also mention that if they treat it as high points application, ask them to expedite the process before mid of Aug, as your age points gonna decrease.
> I'm sure they will fairly consider your situation.
> All the best mate.


Thank you so much for your kind reply. I will explain them my present situation in an email. I really hope that they consider my request. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

viponline27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and trying to understand the migration process to SA under state sponsorship.
> 
> Below are my details; can anyone tell me, is this a possibility ?
> 
> My occupation is currently under 190 visa.
> 
> Occupation - *Chemistry Technician*
> Age - 33
> Qualification - Bachelor degree (from Swinburne Uni, Victoria)
> Exp - 2 years in Victoria and 1 year overseas
> PTE - 80
> Ass - +ve
> 
> Thanks


Your occupation qualifies for a 190 visa but you should check the SA residency requirements carefully in section 1 here as you mentioned that you have studied/worked in Victoria.

Section 1.3.2 says, _"If you have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory (i.e. on a temporary visa) and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 489 visa."_


----------



## KasunTharaka

jontymorgan said:


> Your occupation qualifies for a 190 visa but you should check the SA residency requirements carefully in section 1 here as you mentioned that you have studied/worked in Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Section 1.3.2 says, _"If you have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory (i.e. on a temporary visa) and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 489 visa."_




Yh. True


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi expats,
> I would like to know what if your occupation is on supplimentary list and your work experience is under nominated occupation..will that satisfy work experience requirement ??


Can anyone share an insight related this? I want to help my friend for applying.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Can anyone share an insight related this? I want to help my friend for applying.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi bro,
What's the anzsco and points


----------



## andreyx108b

KasunTharaka said:


> Yh. True
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's tough condition...


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone share an insight related this? I want to help my friend for applying.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro,
> What's the anzsco and points
Click to expand...

Occupation Civil engg.draftsperson 80 points incl SS
Work experience:in same occupation

Concern is as per sa work experience eligibility 1 yr in last 3 yr.he is having 4 yr of work experience in his nominated occupation which is under supplimentry list.

Is he eligible??


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Occupation Civil engg.draftsperson 80 points incl SS
> Work experience:in same occupation
> 
> Concern is as per sa work experience eligibility 1 yr in last 3 yr.he is having 4 yr of work experience in his nominated occupation which is under supplimentry list.
> 
> Is he eligible??


Yes, he is eligible to apply only for 489 visa (I suppose he don't have SA qualification and SA work experience for a 1 year) if he meet the requirements and has 80 points (with SS points)


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All, I have one question

As per AQF levels, Graduate Diploma is higher than Bachl. Degree but while submitting my EOI, it automatically took Bachl. Degree as higher and gave me 15 pts.

What will SA consider higher, Graduate Diploma or Baclhl Degree ( my bachl. degree is non-relevant and Graduate Diploma is relevant).


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation Civil engg.draftsperson 80 points incl SS
> Work experience:in same occupation
> 
> Concern is as per sa work experience eligibility 1 yr in last 3 yr.he is having 4 yr of work experience in his nominated occupation which is under supplimentry list.
> 
> Is he eligible??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is eligible to apply only for 489 visa (I suppose he don't have SA qualification and SA work experience for a 1 year) if he meet the requirements and has 80 points (with SS points)
Click to expand...

Thanks jasn. 
He doesn’t have SA qualification n SA work experience


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All, I have one question
> 
> As per AQF levels, Graduate Diploma is higher than Bachl. Degree but while submitting my EOI, it automatically took Bachl. Degree as higher and gave me 15 pts.
> 
> What will SA consider higher, Graduate Diploma or Baclhl Degree ( my bachl. degree is non-relevant and Graduate Diploma is relevant).


15 points for a bachelor degree as well as for graduates diploma,post graduate diploma and MSC ( 20 points for a PHD).so don't worry whatever considered by SA , you will have 15 points .what you have to do is to fill the SA application as same as eoi


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> 15 points for a bachelor degree as well as for graduates diploma,post graduate diploma and MSC ( 20 points for a PHD).so don't worry whatever considered by SA , you will have 15 points .what you have to do is to fill the SA application as same as eoi


Right Jasn. 

Actually I have applied under Chain Migration for 223112(Recruitment Consultant) and I have to justify following 2 conditions.
1) Bachelor Degree ( I have my Btech in ECE - Assessed as non-relevant Bachl degree)
2) 1 years work expereince post relevant qualification ( I gave PG Diploma in HR (Distance Learning) - Assessed as graduate Diploma highly relevant).

So I was confused, how SA will consider my educational degree


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Right Jasn.
> 
> Actually I have applied under Chain Migration for 223112(Recruitment Consultant) and I have to justify following 2 conditions.
> 1) Bachelor Degree ( I have my Btech in ECE - Assessed as non-relevant Bachl degree)
> 2) 1 years work expereince post relevant qualification ( I gave PG Diploma in HR (Distance Learning) - Assessed as graduate Diploma highly relevant).
> 
> So I was confused, how SA will consider my educational degree


Hi abhi,
So I believe you have NO reason to worry as you have one year of experience (don't bother even if your experience is relevant or not as you are not claiming points for experience) after your PG if you have met 65 with SS points. 
Good luck bro.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Hi abhi,
> So I believe you have NO reason to worry as you have one year of experience (don't bother even if your experience is relevant or not as you are not claiming points for experience) after your PG if you have met 65 with SS points.
> Good luck bro.


Thanks Jasn for your revert.


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Thanks jasn.
> He doesn’t have SA qualification n SA work experience


Hi bro,
So he could safely apply for 489 
Good luck


----------



## Bennet.Christian

When should everyone start expecting invitations from SA for this Financial year?


----------



## viponline27

jontymorgan said:


> viponline27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and trying to understand the migration process to SA under state sponsorship.
> 
> Below are my details; can anyone tell me, is this a possibility ?
> 
> My occupation is currently under 190 visa.
> 
> Occupation - *Chemistry Technician*
> Age - 33
> Qualification - Bachelor degree (from Swinburne Uni, Victoria)
> Exp - 2 years in Victoria and 1 year overseas
> PTE - 80
> Ass - +ve
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Your occupation qualifies for a 190 visa but you should check the SA residency requirements carefully in section 1 here as you mentioned that you have studied/worked in Victoria.
> 
> Section 1.3.2 says, _"If you have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory (i.e. on a temporary visa) and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 489 visa."_
Click to expand...

Hey Guys, Thanks for this, but very bad news for me. Can I please seek help on the below question;

1. Can I still apply under the same occupation but in 489 category instead 190?

2. Or should this particular occupation be under 489 category in the SA list? 

please help.

TA


----------



## Abhi_

Bennet.Christian said:


> When should everyone start expecting invitations from SA for this Financial year?


Hopefully post DHA will update Combined List of eligible occupation(which is expected to be on Wednesday(18th Jul)).

This is just on the basis of guess and trends as we can't predict exact things.


----------



## Bennet.Christian

Abhi_ said:


> Hopefully post DHA will update Combined List of eligible occupation(which is expected to be on Wednesday(18th Jul)).
> 
> This is just on the basis of guess and trends as we can't predict exact things.


Thanks for info. 489 is last hope after 189 and 190.


----------



## jontymorgan

viponline27 said:


> Hey Guys, Thanks for this, but very bad news for me. Can I please seek help on the below question;
> 
> 1. Can I still apply under the same occupation but in 489 category instead 190?
> 
> 2. Or should this particular occupation be under 489 category in the SA list?
> 
> please help.
> 
> TA


You can apply for a 489 visa instead. 489 and 190 visas do not have separate lists. Instead, SA restricts some occupations and some types of applicant so that they can only apply for a 489 visa. In your case, they are restricting you as the applicant to a 489 visa (because you have studied/worked in another state in the past 10 years) rather than the occupation as a whole.

I am assuming that you are currently offshore because if you are currently living/working in Australia but not in South Australia then you are not eligible for SA nomination. Also, I am assuming that your 1 year of overseas experience was done in the past 3 years. You cannot rely on any of your Victoria work experience to meet the SA 1 year experience in the past 3 years requirement.


----------



## Adelaidean

Hay Guys!

1. Do ICT applicationts submit an application to SA along with uploading all their documents and then wait for the out come? Or SA has also instructed ICT applicants to only submit EOI and select SA in it. The state will pick and choose from the list of EOIs. Btw I am talking about 489 visa.

2. Do I stand a chance of invitation if I assess my documents as Web Developer this time and apply for 489 with 65 + 10 points in SA? Web Developer has no special conditions at this time, I checked the SA site.

I have already assessed my docs as developer programmer and I do not think so I will ever get a pre-invite from NSW and VIC with 65 + 5.


----------



## Adelaidean

Is there any web developer (261212) seeking 489 into SA?


----------



## jontymorgan

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay Guys!
> 
> 1. Do ICT applicationts submit an application to SA along with uploading all their documents and then wait for the out come? Or SA has also instructed ICT applicants to only submit EOI and select SA in it. The state will pick and choose from the list of EOIs. Btw I am talking about 489 visa.
> 
> 2. Do I stand a chance of invitation if I assess my documents as Web Developer this time and apply for 489 with 65 + 10 points in SA? Web Developer has no special conditions at this time, I checked the SA site.
> 
> I have already assessed my docs as developer programmer and I do not think so I will ever get a pre-invite from NSW and VIC with 65 + 5.


You must apply to SA as well as having an EOI with only SA selected in it. SA does not pick and choose directly from the list of EOIs. 

Web Developer has high availability at the moment so if you have over 70 points (including state sponsorship) and meet the SA requirements then you should get an invite. If you are onshore and living/working in SA then you can get a 190 visa with 65 + 5. If you are offshore then this occupation is restricted to a 489 visa.


----------



## flaresight

jontymorgan said:


> You must apply to SA as well as having an EOI with only SA selected in it. SA does not pick and choose directly from the list of EOIs.
> 
> Web Developer has high availability at the moment so if you have over 70 points (including state sponsorship) and meet the SA requirements then you should get an invite. If you are onshore and living/working in SA then you can get a 190 visa with 65 + 5. If you are offshore then this occupation is restricted to a 489 visa.


You mean 65 points, right? Like, 65 is the current minimum required (including SS).

Edit: My bad, you're right. Web developer needs 70+ to be nominated. I had never seen that before.


----------



## Adelaidean

jontymorgan said:


> You must apply to SA as well as having an EOI with only SA selected in it. SA does not pick and choose directly from the list of EOIs.
> 
> Web Developer has high availability at the moment so if you have over 70 points (including state sponsorship) and meet the SA requirements then you should get an invite. If you are onshore and living/working in SA then you can get a 190 visa with 65 + 5. If you are offshore then this occupation is restricted to a 489 visa.


Thanks for your reply. Do you have any idea about the following question. Though I have asked it in another thread but no one has replied so far.

Can I assess my documents for two occupations and both remains valid if successful?
I have already been assessed as 261312 and I am wondering if I submit my new application for 261212 assessment, ACS will cancel my previous 261312 assessment, and will issue new report for 261212.

So my basic question is that can a person have assessments for two different occupations?


----------



## jontymorgan

AussiDreamer said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you have any idea about the following question. Though I have asked it in another thread but no one has replied so far.
> 
> Can I assess my documents for two occupations and both remains valid if successful?
> I have already been assessed as 261312 and I am wondering if I submit my new application for 261212 assessment, ACS will cancel my previous 261312 assessment, and will issue new report for 261212.
> 
> So my basic question is that can a person have assessments for two different occupations?


I believe that depends on your assessing body. I am an accountant and I when I was applying you could get multiple assessments with ICAA but not with CA. If you wanted to add an occupation, ICAA would give an additional assessment whereas CA replaced the previous assessment with a new one. I am not familiar with the IT assessing bodies so I suggest checking with them or ask your question on an IT forum.


----------



## Adelaidean

jontymorgan said:


> I believe that depends on your assessing body. I am an accountant and I when I was applying you could get multiple assessments with ICAA but not with CA. If you wanted to add an occupation, ICAA would give an additional assessment whereas CA replaced the previous assessment with a new one. I am not familiar with the IT assessing bodies so I suggest checking with them or ask your question on an IT forum.


Okay, thanks for your reply. I googled it and found many replies that ACS awards multiple letters at the same time if documents satisfy the criteria. So just now, I submitted my new application for 261212, so the sooner it is assessed the better it is. If it becomes successful before the quota of Web Developer fills, I will have a chance to get 489 invitation with 75 points. 65 + 10 

If this assessment fails .... does not matter.... at least I tried....


----------



## Sachin1984

AussiDreamer said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that depends on your assessing body. I am an accountant and I when I was applying you could get multiple assessments with ICAA but not with CA. If you wanted to add an occupation, ICAA would give an additional assessment whereas CA replaced the previous assessment with a new one. I am not familiar with the IT assessing bodies so I suggest checking with them or ask your question on an IT forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thanks for your reply. I googled it and found many replies that ACS awards multiple letters at the same time if documents satisfy the criteria. So just now, I submitted my new application for 261212, so the sooner it is assessed the better it is. If it becomes successful before the quota of Web Developer fills, I will have a chance to get 489 invitation with 75 points. 65 + 10
> 
> If this assessment fails .... does not matter.... at least I tried....
Click to expand...

Did you use the same set of documents including reference letter for assessment? I have the same case.


----------



## zaheer708

Hi guys

I have submitted EOI on 30 June with 75 points as 233914 (ET) and 80 points for 190 nsw in the same EOI.
I need invitation before Dec 2018 as I will lose 5 points for age after that.
So I have decided to apply for SA sponsorship as well with 80 points.
I have 6 years of relevant experience also (but not assessed by EA)

Need your advice if i will get nomination or not.

Thanks


----------



## Adelaidean

@Sachin1984
Sorry I do not know how to reply on the post from mobile.

To your question: yes, I did not change anything at all except the anszco code from 261312 to 261212.

Though I was not able to update the End date of my last employment on the submitted application. So I attached a new pdf file explaining that this employment is still going on.


----------



## Adelaidean

We do not need the previous assessment letter for new assessment.


----------



## zaheer708

Hi guys

I have submitted EOI on 30 June with 75 points as 233914 (ET) and 80 points for 190 nsw in the same EOI.
I need invitation before Dec 2018 as I will lose 5 points for age after that.
So I have decided to apply for SA sponsorship as well with 80 points.
I have 6 years of relevant experience also (but not assessed by EA)

Need your advice if i will get nomination or not.

Thanks


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends. Applied by SA yesterday with 80 points (incl SS) as Industrial Engineer 233511 for subclass 489. 
Information updated in excel file provided in this thread.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> Hello friends. Applied by SA yesterday with 80 points (incl SS) as Industrial Engineer 233511 for subclass 489.
> Information updated in excel file provided in this thread.
> Good luck to everyone!


Good luck bro for your future process.


----------



## JASN2015

zaheer708 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 30 June with 75 points as 233914 (ET) and 80 points for 190 nsw in the same EOI.
> I need invitation before Dec 2018 as I will lose 5 points for age after that.
> So I have decided to apply for SA sponsorship as well with 80 points.
> I have 6 years of relevant experience also (but not assessed by EA)
> 
> Need your advice if i will get nomination or not.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Yes you will be definitely nominated if you meet the conditions set by SA.Actually employment assessment is not mandatory for non-IT occupations if you could prove at least 1 year of skilled employment


----------



## tanya19850011

Hi guys ! 
Has anyone had problems with uploaded documents. ? I had 3 employers and total 5 years of experience and when I have uploaded my experience one after another one ( I mean reference letters), they were uploading. 
But then I have submitted my application and paid and then I went back again just to see the whole application and have noticed that only one working experience has been uploaded!!! It’s horrible as I was working only one year with my first employers ans that’s mean I will not qualify as they require 3 years! 

Then I have sent them email with explanation of my situation and attached all three reference letters from three employers and they answered that my email has been attached to my case. 

Did u have the same experience guys? 
Do u think they actually have attached my email and they will consider my three reference letters and not one as in my application? 

Thanks so much for your reply! 
I am so frustrated how it could happen to me ../


----------



## Abhi_

tanya19850011 said:


> Hi guys !
> Has anyone had problems with uploaded documents. ? I had 3 employers and total 5 years of experience and when I have uploaded my experience one after another one ( I mean reference letters), they were uploading.
> But then I have submitted my application and paid and then I went back again just to see the whole application and have noticed that only one working experience has been uploaded!!! It’s horrible as I was working only one year with my first employers ans that’s mean I will not qualify as they require 3 years!
> 
> Then I have sent them email with explanation of my situation and attached all three reference letters from three employers and they answered that my email has been attached to my case.
> 
> Did u have the same experience guys?
> Do u think they actually have attached my email and they will consider my three reference letters and not one as in my application?
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply!
> I am so frustrated how it could happen to me ../


Hello Tanya

Lot of new applicants are facing this problem, however the way out is adding and saving 1 employment at a time and then log in again to add another.

No worries if you have lodged your application, they will attach your email to your application as they have mentioned on their website regarding this problem.


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

When SA will start sending invitations to applicants????


----------



## tanya19850011

Thanks Abhi!!!


----------



## Abhi_

tanya19850011 said:


> Thanks Abhi!!!


Please add your case on google sheet for reference. 

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...sorship - Page 1085&txt=https://goo.gl/Euwn1V


----------



## ShPaul

Hi friends, has anyone here got a mail from the ID [email protected] asking for any documents ever?


----------



## JASN2015

ShPaul said:


> Hi friends, has anyone here got a mail from the ID [email protected] asking for any documents ever?


This is a private mail address, must be one of your friends.
Governments never communicate with private mails or private contacts


----------



## ShPaul

JASN2015 said:


> This is a private mail address, must be one of your friends.
> Governments never communicate with private mails or private contacts



Seriously...the sender was asking for my PTE scorecard shared access from my google drive. I was quite surprised to see gmail.com in it, though it has diac in it....crazy senders!!!


----------



## NB

ShPaul said:


> Seriously...the sender was asking for my PTE scorecard shared access from my google drive. I was quite surprised to see gmail.com in it, though it has diac in it....crazy senders!!!


Suspicious girl friend ?

Cheers


----------



## ShPaul

Does anyone have a fair idea of when SA may start inviting (based on previous year's trends)?


----------



## KasunTharaka

newbienz said:


> Suspicious girl friend ?
> 
> Cheers


:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Abhi_

ShPaul said:


> Does anyone have a fair idea of when SA may start inviting (based on previous year's trends)?


Its a mystery 

Last year they have issued invites in 2nd week of July also.


----------



## BulletAK

ShPaul said:


> Does anyone have a fair idea of when SA may start inviting (based on previous year's trends)?


People say, last year it was within a month.


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

BulletAK said:


> ShPaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a fair idea of when SA may start inviting (based on previous year's trends)?
> 
> 
> 
> People say, last year it was within a month.
Click to expand...

May be they start sending invitations in this month. We haven’t heard of sending invitations to applicants of May June 2018.


----------



## BulletAK

Naeem Akhtar said:


> May be they start sending invitations in this month. We haven’t heard of sending invitations to applicants of May June 2018.


Those who have applied in July, I think they will hear something in late August.


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

BulletAK said:


> Naeem Akhtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> May be they start sending invitations in this month. We haven’t heard of sending invitations to applicants of May June 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have applied in July, I think they will hear something in late August.
Click to expand...

So far applicants of May June waiting to hear. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## saikishoreal

Abhi_ said:


> Please add your case on google sheet for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...sorship - Page 1085&txt=https://goo.gl/Euwn1V




I would like to update my case, but don’t have access to edit I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello guys,

Is SA accepting applications for ICT business analyst ?


----------



## Abhi_

saikishoreal said:


> I would like to update my case, but don’t have access to edit I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Original link is at page 1085 of this forum, please visit from there.

I copied the link from there, so might be it is creating some trouble.


----------



## jontymorgan

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Is SA accepting applications for ICT business analyst ?


Only if you are an international graduate of South Australia or have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months. All other pathways are closed for this financial year (until July 2019).


----------



## KasunTharaka

saikishoreal said:


> I would like to update my case, but don’t have access to edit I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://goo.gl/Euwn1V


----------



## nabeelmanj

saikishoreal said:


> I would like to update my case, but don’t have access to edit I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can update.


----------



## TheDrickster

Hi. I just joined the forum. Also updated the google sheet.


----------



## JASN2015

TheDrickster said:


> Hi. I just joined the forum. Also updated the google sheet.


Great,
So what's your occupation


----------



## Ptera

Hello friends,
Has anyone an idea whether there are any differences if people apply for a job in SA with 489 visa or with PR visas like 189/190? I´m asking because many people (according to this forum) without PR are struggling to find a job due to the fact that employers want to see PR visas or a citizenship..


----------



## shivam7106

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> Has anyone an idea whether there are any differences if people apply for a job in SA with 489 visa or with PR visas like 189/190? I´m asking because many people (according to this forum) without PR are struggling to find a job due to the fact that employers want to see PR visas or a citizenship..


Hi, 

You'll get the mix reviews on this mate.

There are certain employers who only consider candidates with PR only, whereas there are many other employers who dont have any issues with 489'ers.


----------



## BulletAK

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You'll get the mix reviews on this mate.
> 
> There are certain employers who only consider candidates with PR only, whereas there are many other employers who dont have any issues with 489'ers.


Bro, I see you have entered incomplete information in the sheet. Can you please complete it? Thanks


----------



## TheDrickster

JASN2015 said:


> TheDrickster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I just joined the forum. Also updated the google sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> Great,
> So what's your occupation
Click to expand...


311213 Medical Laboratory Technician. 75 points with SS.


----------



## saikishoreal

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get the mix reviews on this mate.
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain employers who only consider candidates with PR only, whereas there are many other employers who dont have any issues with 489'ers.



Most of the job adverts I saw in South Australia specifically mentioned “candidate should have the right to live and work in SA” 

When you see this line in any job advert, they consider 489 holders.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pomade2017

Hello Guys

I saw in immitracker, someone got invited under SA nomination, EOI effect date is May 16, 2018.

Goodluck!


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

pomade2017 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I saw in immitracker, someone got invited under SA nomination today, EOI effect date is May 16, 2018.
> 
> Goodluck!


Can you share immitracker link plz


----------



## ShPaul

pomade2017 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I saw in immitracker, someone got invited under SA nomination, EOI effect date is May 16, 2018.
> 
> Goodluck!


Was the invite for 190, 489, or 189?


----------



## pomade2017

the one i saw is 190..


----------



## davidofskc

Hello, is there anyone who applied for 261111 or 261112 since SA opened 489 application in 2 weeks ago? I didn't apply at that time and when i tried to do it just now. special conditions seem to apply:

3.6.1 If you are international graduate of South Australia, visit International Graduate Occupation and Waiver Requirements. 

3.6.2 If you have been working in a skilled occupation in South Australia for a minimum period of time, visit Currently Working in South Australia

3.6.3 If you have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia, see requirements for Chain Migration.

3.6.4 If you have high points on the Department of Home Affairs points test (including State nomination points), visit High Points to check if you are eligible to apply.

My question is, did they exist all along or just lately after it reopened 2 weeks ago? Many thanks!


----------



## BulletAK

Naeem Akhtar said:


> Can you share immitracker link plz


https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-47095


----------



## BulletAK

davidofskc said:


> Hello, is there anyone who applied for 261111 or 261112 since SA opened 489 application in 2 weeks ago? I didn't apply at that time and when i tried to do it just now. special conditions seem to apply:
> 
> 3.6.1 If you are international graduate of South Australia, visit International Graduate Occupation and Waiver Requirements.
> 
> 3.6.2 If you have been working in a skilled occupation in South Australia for a minimum period of time, visit Currently Working in South Australia
> 
> 3.6.3 If you have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia, see requirements for Chain Migration.
> 
> 3.6.4 If you have high points on the Department of Home Affairs points test (including State nomination points), visit High Points to check if you are eligible to apply.
> 
> My question is, did they exist all along or just lately after it reopened 2 weeks ago? Many thanks!


There are few applicants of the similar ANZSCO who have applied recently.

You may see the details of those here: https://goo.gl/Euwn1V


----------



## jontymorgan

davidofskc said:


> Hello, is there anyone who applied for 261111 or 261112 since SA opened 489 application in 2 weeks ago? I didn't apply at that time and when i tried to do it just now. special conditions seem to apply:
> 
> 3.6.1 If you are international graduate of South Australia, visit International Graduate Occupation and Waiver Requirements.
> 
> 3.6.2 If you have been working in a skilled occupation in South Australia for a minimum period of time, visit Currently Working in South Australia
> 
> 3.6.3 If you have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia, see requirements for Chain Migration.
> 
> 3.6.4 If you have high points on the Department of Home Affairs points test (including State nomination points), visit High Points to check if you are eligible to apply.
> 
> My question is, did they exist all along or just lately after it reopened 2 weeks ago? Many thanks!


These occupations were open but the standard quota was filled in less than a day (on 5/7/18) once the new financial year started. The quotas for high points and chain migration are also filled for these occupations so the only avenues open are 3.6.1 and 3.6.2 above.


----------



## davidofskc

thank you very much! Hope it opens again before 2019 July.


----------



## surace

Hello experts,

I have lodge SA for 489 nomination. My occupation is on SA nomination list.

Created EOI 8/7/2018
Lodged and paid nomination application 9/7/2018

When I will get out com of SA and I have attached all documents except financial documents so is it mandatory to attache or we can send tem when they ask for it ??

Please any one can make me clear .


----------



## shivam7106

BulletAK said:


> Bro, I see you have entered incomplete information in the sheet. Can you please complete it? Thanks


Hi,

Tried to do it but it doesn't accept the people with 60 points so couldn't update it. I was trying to update that for my sis.


----------



## shivam7106

saikishoreal said:


> Most of the job adverts I saw in South Australia specifically mentioned “candidate should have the right to live and work in SA”
> 
> When you see this line in any job advert, they consider 489 holders.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you are correct brother!


----------



## JASN2015

surace said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have lodge SA for 489 nomination. My occupation is on SA nomination list.
> 
> Created EOI 8/7/2018
> Lodged and paid nomination application 9/7/2018
> 
> When I will get out com of SA and I have attached all documents except financial documents so is it mandatory to attache or we can send tem when they ask for it ??
> 
> Please any one can make me clear .


Financial evidences are NOT mandatory, you will never need a that kind of documents.in case they need that, they will definitely ask you to send it via email 
So don't bother about it


----------



## BulletAK

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tried to do it but it doesn't accept the people with 60 points so couldn't update it. I was trying to update that for my sis.


Are the 60 points including state nomination points? Because column heading says *points including state sponsorship (SS)*.

As you may know, 60 pointers are not eligible for Immigration in anyway (including SS). The minimum threshold is now 65. Thats why, the options are starting from 65.


----------



## Abhi_

Current processing has been updated to 15-20 weeks for applications submitted after 1st July, 2018.

What has happened to SA, they were quickest in past.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Current processing has been updated to 15-20 weeks for applications submitted after 1st July, 2018.
> 
> What has happened to SA, they were quickest in past.


20 weeks,,can't believe. last year,,it was 15 days max.
I received the invitation in 31 days in Apr 2018


----------



## jontymorgan

Abhi_ said:


> Current processing has been updated to 15-20 weeks for applications submitted after 1st July, 2018.
> 
> What has happened to SA, they were quickest in past.


I expect SA had a huge influx of applications in the first two weeks of July because:

High points reset from 90 points to 80 points
Occupations previously under Special Conditions were reset to normal availability
A big rush to submit applications for IT occupations before they reached their quota
Getting a 189 visa is more difficult, particularly in prorata occupations, so more people are choosing state sponsorship

I wouldn't be surprised if SA received over half of their annual applications in the last two weeks. 

In previous years the processing time has been longer between July and November and then shorter again between December and June. However, I haven't seen it at 15-20 weeks before.


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

JASN2015 said:


> Abhi_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current processing has been updated to 15-20 weeks for applications submitted after 1st July, 2018.
> 
> What has happened to SA, they were quickest in past.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 weeks,,can't believe. last year,,it was 15 days max.
> I received the invitation in 31 days in Apr 2018
Click to expand...

Now we might start hearing sending invitations from SA.


----------



## pomade2017

Hello guys,


since the processing time is longer, if ever my wife gave birth and i didnt receive yet the invite, is it possible to update my eoi to add additonal dependant? will SA accept these changes by informing/updating my application?


----------



## ShPaul

pomade2017 said:


> the one i saw is 190..


Yes I saw it too, the next SA 190 applicant is listed on May 25th, so 2 weeks to go to know the result I guess. But I notice there are very few 190 applicants in the list. And very very few SA applicants from April.


----------



## ShPaul

pomade2017 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> since the processing time is longer, if ever my wife gave birth and i didnt receive yet the invite, is it possible to update my eoi to add additonal dependant? will SA accept these changes by informing/updating my application?


You need to update SA after they nominate you that you have a new born/expect a new born soon; and then they will ask you to update them with additional details for Form 80 and 1221 like the birth certificate records etc. They will guide you, as well as you could be more prepared with the new born addition procedures given in DIBP Home Affairs website.

And pls do not update or edit your EOI now.


----------



## BulletAK

ShPaul said:


> You need to update SA after they nominate you that you have a new born/expect a new born soon; and then they will ask you to update them with additional details for Form 80 and 1221 like the birth certificate records etc. They will guide you, as well as you could be more prepared with the new born addition procedures given in DIBP Home Affairs website.
> 
> And pls do not update or edit your EOI now.


No need to send form 80 and 1221 to SA. These forms are uploaded when you lodge VISA with Homeaffairs.


----------



## pomade2017

So meaning to say i really need to update SA? but the thing is, it will take months before i can get the child’s passport.

Should i just inform DHA once i lodged my visa to add the child?


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> since the processing time is longer, if ever my wife gave birth and i didnt receive yet the invite, is it possible to update my eoi to add additonal dependant? will SA accept these changes by informing/updating my application?


Has you wife already delivered ?

If I were you, I would put SA a mail and take further action accordingly as generally you should update EOI when you experience any chance of the data already given by you.
I think you just can't ignore this valuable personal information.


----------



## BulletAK

pomade2017 said:


> So meaning to say i really need to update SA? but the thing is, it will take months before i can get the child’s passport.
> 
> Should i just inform DHA once i lodged my visa to add the child?


Simply dont worry and stay relaxed until the baby is born.

When you will receive the invite, lodge the visa accordingly:

If the baby is born before you receive the visa invite:
You can add your baby while you will be applying for the visa. The immiaccount still allows to add family members other than those mentioned in the EOI. After the lodgment of the visa including the baby, send an email to SA as well mentioning your approved nomination reference and explain the scenario that you have been blessed with the baby after application approval. You just need to inform them and if in that case they ask you for the passport etc then submit them because you would already have those since you would already have applied for the visa.

If the baby is not born yet you have received the invite:
In this case, apply for VISA asap if you can before the baby is born. This is my suggestion because this way you will save 940$ as well. Onces you will lodge the visa without baby, don't submit medicals and PCC of yours and your spouse. Do upload rest of all the documents except these two things. CO will surely come back in a month or two, asking for both of the things for you and your spouse. At that point of time, you would have already been blessed with a baby, simply apply for birth certificate and Passport of the baby asap and also respond to CO about the change in circumstance that the baby has born after the visa lodgment. Similarly do yours and your wife medical and PCC. Meanwhile, CO will revert back to you with the request of your baby's medical and required docs and however will add your baby to the application free of cost. 

Do update SA as well in both the scenarios once the VISA is lodged.

PS. This is my own opinion since I am in a similar scenario and will do the same.


----------



## jaiswra1

Hello,

My Application is rejected yesterday. I have submitted application for 489 SA on 5th May but due to website issue, I couldn't pay the fee on the same day. Later I made the payment on 7th May. The issue is on 5th May my occupation was under "Low Availability" and on 7th May the occupation was moved to "Special Conditions". I have sent them email mentioning the issue I faced. Now, on 17th July, I received email from Immigration SA stating that my application is refused because I applied when the occupation is under Special Category and I didn't meet any of the criteria. Very unfortunate and they took more than 2 months to give me this reply.


Occupation: Systems Administrator - 262113
Points: 75 including state sponsorship
Date of application submission: 5th May 2018
Date of application rejection: 17th July 2018


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> Simply dont worry and stay relaxed until the baby is born.
> 
> When you will receive the invite, lodge the visa accordingly:
> 
> If the baby is born before you receive the visa invite:
> You can add your baby while you will be applying for the visa. The immiaccount still allows to add family members other than those mentioned in the EOI. After the lodgment of the visa including the baby, send an email to SA as well mentioning your approved nomination reference and explain the scenario that you have been blessed with the baby after application approval. You just need to inform them and if in that case they ask you for the passport etc then submit them because you would already have those since you would already have applied for the visa.
> 
> If the baby is not born yet you have received the invite:
> In this case, apply for VISA asap if you can before the baby is born. This is my suggestion because this way you will save 940$ as well. Onces you will lodge the visa without baby, don't submit medicals and PCC of yours and your spouse. Do upload rest of all the documents except these two things. CO will surely come back in a month or two, asking for both of the things for you and your spouse. At that point of time, you would have already been blessed with a baby, simply apply for birth certificate and Passport of the baby asap and also respond to CO about the change in circumstance that the baby has born after the visa lodgment. Similarly do yours and your wife medical and PCC. Meanwhile, CO will revert back to you with the request of your baby's medical and required docs and however will add your baby to the application free of cost.
> 
> Do update SA as well in both the scenarios once the VISA is lodged.
> 
> PS. This is my own opinion since I am in a similar scenario and will do the same.


I agreed,however, you can't edit/chance data in the eoi after receiving a invite, then the only option you have is to fill the visa application including the new borns.
If you have already delivered a baby,then you can edit eoi before the invitation.
So I would suggest just put SA a mail and get their recommendations.


----------



## BulletAK

JASN2015 said:


> I agreed,however, you can't edit/chance data in the eoi after receiving a invite, then the only option you have is to fill the visa application including the new borns.
> If you have already delivered a baby,then you can edit eoi before the invitation.
> So I would suggest just put SA a mail and get their recommendations.


The problem is, editing the EOI and informing SA would become hectic because they will surely ask for baby's passport and birth certificate and the problem is these docs are time consuming. They require at least one month to be issued and we don't know if SA would wait until that time.

So I think the best solution is to silently apply for the visa until the baby docs are not ready yet and in the mean time update every thing. This I think wont make any difference since we are informing SA before the visa is granted. They just update at their end.


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> The problem is, editing the EOI and informing SA would become hectic because they will surely ask for baby's passport and birth certificate and the problem is these docs are time consuming. They require at least one month to be issued and we don't know if SA would wait until that time.
> 
> So I think the best solution is to silently apply for the visa until the baby docs are not ready yet and in the mean time update every thing. This I think wont make any difference since we are informing SA before the visa is granted. They just update at their end.


Partly agreed,
What would be the your answer if the case officer ask why didn't you update eoi ( by seeing the birthday he would know, you didn't update the eoi before the invite. If baby had borned after the invite,surely no problem.I thin we Should prepare for the worst case)

And,
I don't thin SA request babies passport rather than birth date.
(As I remember,Even in the visa step you can leave passport number blank and let them know after you get network's passport)
I said and I think NO harm in getting opinion from SA rather hiding facts.

Just a suggestion,finally, decision is yours
Good luck


----------



## BulletAK

JASN2015 said:


> Partly agreed,
> 
> What would be the your answer if the case officer ask why didn't you update eoi ( by seeing the birthday he would know, you didn't update the eoi before the invite. If baby had borned after the invite,surely no problem.I thin we Should prepare for the worst case)
> 
> 
> 
> And,
> 
> I don't thin SA request babies passport rather than birth date.
> 
> (As I remember,Even in the visa step you can leave passport number blank and let them know after you get network's passport)
> 
> I said and I think NO harm in getting opinion from SA rather hiding facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion,finally, decision is yours
> 
> Good luck




Yup, I agreed with your thoughts. Well, let the time comes and will decide accordingly.


----------



## JASN2015

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Application is rejected yesterday. I have submitted application for 489 SA on 5th May but due to website issue, I couldn't pay the fee on the same day. Later I made the payment on 7th May. The issue is on 5th May my occupation was under "Low Availability" and on 7th May the occupation was moved to "Special Conditions". I have sent them email mentioning the issue I faced. Now, on 17th July, I received email from Immigration SA stating that my application is refused because I applied when the occupation is under Special Category and I didn't meet any of the criteria. Very unfortunate and they took more than 2 months to give me this reply.
> 
> 
> Occupation: Systems Administrator - 262113
> Points: 75 including state sponsorship
> Date of application submission: 5th May 2018
> Date of application rejection: 17th July 2018


It's a shock to hear that,
But you can appear as it's like a administrative error with paying evidences , you can give it a try


----------



## shivam7106

BulletAK said:


> Are the 60 points including state nomination points? Because column heading says *points including state sponsorship (SS)*.
> 
> As you may know, 60 pointers are not eligible for Immigration in anyway (including SS). The minimum threshold is now 65. Thats why, the options are starting from 65.


Hi Mate,

Yeah i know about the increased points but I thought that this immi tracker was created before 1'st July and would be accepting the people with 60 points.

Anyways, just to give the heads up - My sis was lucky enough as she received the invite just 2 days before this new increased points came into affect. With god's grace I lodged the Visa application on the same day for her and now it shows as "Received".

Front loaded all the docs including the PCC and medicals. Hope to get the GRANT soon or probably after 9-12 months as per the Visa subclass 489 timelines. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> Current processing has been updated to 15-20 weeks for applications submitted after 1st July, 2018.
> 
> What has happened to SA, they were quickest in past.


Really, they have increased the timelines for SS for 15-20 Weeks  That's way too much

Hope you get the INVITE soon.


----------



## shivam7106

pomade2017 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> since the processing time is longer, if ever my wife gave birth and i didnt receive yet the invite, is it possible to update my eoi to add additonal dependant? will SA accept these changes by informing/updating my application?


Dont worry with that brother. If this happens then while lodging the Visa you can provide the *FORM 1436* and DHA will consider that.


----------



## shivam7106

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Application is rejected yesterday. I have submitted application for 489 SA on 5th May but due to website issue, I couldn't pay the fee on the same day. Later I made the payment on 7th May. The issue is on 5th May my occupation was under "Low Availability" and on 7th May the occupation was moved to "Special Conditions". I have sent them email mentioning the issue I faced. Now, on 17th July, I received email from Immigration SA stating that my application is refused because I applied when the occupation is under Special Category and I didn't meet any of the criteria. Very unfortunate and they took more than 2 months to give me this reply.
> 
> 
> Occupation: Systems Administrator - 262113
> Points: 75 including state sponsorship
> Date of application submission: 5th May 2018
> Date of application rejection: 17th July 2018


I am so sorry to hear that mate


----------



## jaiswra1

Hello - Any idea whether SA may re-open the occupations again and when ? As of now, I see the occupation "Systems Administrator" is in RED.

Thank you !


----------



## BulletAK

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know about the increased points but I thought that this immi tracker was created before 1'st July and would be accepting the people with 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, just to give the heads up - My sis was lucky enough as she received the invite just 2 days before this new increased points came into affect. With god's grace I lodged the Visa application on the same day for her and now it shows as "Received".
> 
> 
> 
> Front loaded all the docs including the PCC and medicals. Hope to get the GRANT soon or probably after 9-12 months as per the Visa subclass 489 timelines. :fingerscrossed:




Congrats on your sister’s invite. 

However, you can add your case. Just leave the points column empty and I will put inn the 60 points myself later if you wish too to help others. 

Best of luck mate.


----------



## KasunTharaka

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Application is rejected yesterday. I have submitted application for 489 SA on 5th May but due to website issue, I couldn't pay the fee on the same day. Later I made the payment on 7th May. The issue is on 5th May my occupation was under "Low Availability" and on 7th May the occupation was moved to "Special Conditions". I have sent them email mentioning the issue I faced. Now, on 17th July, I received email from Immigration SA stating that my application is refused because I applied when the occupation is under Special Category and I didn't meet any of the criteria. Very unfortunate and they took more than 2 months to give me this reply.
> 
> 
> Occupation: Systems Administrator - 262113
> Points: 75 including state sponsorship
> Date of application submission: 5th May 2018
> Date of application rejection: 17th July 2018


ohh..this is sad buddy..really sorry for you.
But in the site itself saying that we can make the payment within 7 days after lodging the application.
If you have submit the application in low availability time, before it reach the special conditions, i believe that you should be safe.But still you can do one thing.
Ask them kindly to re-consider your case, as you submitted the application in low-availability period but before the red color, (mention the time) and also mention that, according to their site, you are allowed to pay the fee within 7 days and it shouldn't be rejected for such a reason.
give strong evidence for prove your appeal with screenshots.
All the best mate.


----------



## viponline27

pomade2017 said:


> @vipoline27 , finally! we have the same nominated occupation, apply as soon as you can while it is available.


Hi, sorry for the very late reply, were you able to apply? I have seen some changes in the list, did that affect this occupation as well?


----------



## jaiswra1

Thank you for your suggestion. I have evidence that I have applied in Low Availability. I will draft them an email.

Thanks again !


----------



## flaresight

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Application is rejected yesterday. I have submitted application for 489 SA on 5th May but due to website issue, I couldn't pay the fee on the same day. Later I made the payment on 7th May. The issue is on 5th May my occupation was under "Low Availability" and on 7th May the occupation was moved to "Special Conditions". I have sent them email mentioning the issue I faced. Now, on 17th July, I received email from Immigration SA stating that my application is refused because I applied when the occupation is under Special Category and I didn't meet any of the criteria. Very unfortunate and they took more than 2 months to give me this reply.
> 
> 
> Occupation: Systems Administrator - 262113
> Points: 75 including state sponsorship
> Date of application submission: 5th May 2018
> Date of application rejection: 17th July 2018


That's very unfortunate to hear. I hope you can get a positive response.

In fact, they could use many improvements in their system. I have encountered many bugs and misbehaviors during my account registration and application.

Many of them were minor issues, but upon checkout I got a generic system error saying something like "we couldn't proceed, try again later". Well, my application was indeed still open, awaiting for payment. I tried again and got another error message. Then I decided to wait a few hours.

The result? After a couple of minutes, I received an email confirming my application, but my credit card was charged twice!

I am still trying to have my reimbursement, but since their work volume seems pretty big theses days, I've had no luck so far.


----------



## Pnarang3

flaresight said:


> That's very unfortunate to hear. I hope you can get a positive response.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, they could use many improvements in their system. I have encountered many bugs and misbehaviors during my account registration and application.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of them were minor issues, but upon checkout I got a generic system error saying something like "we couldn't proceed, try again later". Well, my application was indeed still open, awaiting for payment. I tried again and got another error message. Then I decided to wait a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> The result? After a couple of minutes, I received an email confirming my application, but my credit card was charged twice!
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to have my reimbursement, but since their work volume seems pretty big theses days, I've had no luck so far.




Mine is the same case, my credit card was charged twice and I am waiting for refund. I got an email from them today saying that they will check and get back to me in few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flaresight

Pnarang3 said:


> Mine is the same case, my credit card was charged twice and I am waiting for refund. I got an email from them today saying that they will check and get back to me in few weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response.

How long did they take to answer you? I have contacted them by email and phone for over a week...


----------



## saikishoreal

flaresight said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did they take to answer you? I have contacted them by email and phone for over a week...




In my case, I tried paying with 3 different credit cards and all of them were unsuccessful. Finally my agent paid with his card and I transferred the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

KasunTharaka said:


> ohh..this is sad buddy..really sorry for you.
> But in the site itself saying that we can make the payment within 7 days after lodging the application.
> If you have submit the application in low availability time, before it reach the special conditions, i believe that you should be safe.But still you can do one thing.
> Ask them kindly to re-consider your case, as you submitted the application in low-availability period but before the red color, (mention the time) and also mention that, according to their site, you are allowed to pay the fee within 7 days and it shouldn't be rejected for such a reason.
> give strong evidence for prove your appeal with screenshots.
> All the best mate.


A great advice


----------



## Pnarang3

flaresight said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did they take to answer you? I have contacted them by email and phone for over a week...




I emailed them on 5th July and got reply on 18th July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28

Is there's any we can check processing time of application when we submitted it?


----------



## Ptera

Hi guys,
I applied couple of days ago for SA SS 489 subclass high pointer. I paid the 200$ fee, etc.
Now, I see that my occupation is not available anymore as of today. Will SA still consider my application?


----------



## loklok

it depends on the status of your occupation when you applied. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

When I applied, it was available for high pointers like me for my occupation. Otherwise, I coudn´t lodge it via SA webpage.
So you mean, that they will consider my application?


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> When I applied, it was available for high pointers like me for my occupation. Otherwise, I coudn´t lodge it via SA webpage.
> So you mean, that they will consider my application?


Hi bro,
Yes,, your application will definitely be assessed.
Don't worry, it was available when you appled,, you are totally safe.

almost all IT occupations have already gone unavailable by 5,6 July. those who submitted within that time are safe.
They remove occupations from their list time to time when the quota reaches it desired value..
You have no reason to worry. 
Good luck.


----------



## Ptera

JASN2015 said:


> Hi bro,
> Yes,, your application will definitely be assessed.
> Don't worry, it was available when you appled,, you are totally safe.
> 
> almost all IT occupations have already gone unavailable by 5,6 July. those who submitted within that time are safe.
> They remove occupations from their list time to time when the quota reaches it desired value..
> You have no reason to worry.
> Good luck.


Thank you buddy! I had the feeling that they will remove many occupations very soon. Therefore, tried to apply as soon as I could.. 
Thanks for your help last week;-)


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> Thank you buddy! I had the feeling that they will remove many occupations very soon. Therefore, tried to apply as soon as I could..
> Thanks for your help last week;-)


No worries bro,anytime


you are right bro,,many states have already removed most occupations from their list, (by requesting job offers..)
BTW you were lucky enough to lodge the SA application before they removed your occupation.
good luck for the future process.


----------



## ararmaan28

ararmaan28 said:


> Is there's any we can check processing time of application when we submitted it?


Can somebody share the insight??


----------



## jontymorgan

ararmaan28 said:


> Can somebody share the insight??


There is no official way of doing this. The only way I can think of is to search this thread around the time you applied to see if someone asked about or commented on the processing time.


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Is there's any we can check processing time of application when we submitted it?


Bro what that means ?

You mean the progress of your application?
There is NO way to track that


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there's any we can check processing time of application when we submitted it?
> 
> 
> 
> Bro what that means ?
> 
> You mean the progress of your application?
> There is NO way to track that
Click to expand...

No jasn, I'm asking about standard processing time for processing application in past of specific day


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> No jasn, I'm asking about standard processing time for processing application in past of specific day



No brother,
If you mention the date, senior members could give a clue according to their memeries as jonty said


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No jasn, I'm asking about standard processing time for processing application in past of specific day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No brother,
> If you mention the date, senior members could give a clue according to their memeries as jonty said
Click to expand...

Applied on 23-june 2018 
Seniors please help


----------



## BulletAK

Ptera said:


> Hi guys,
> I applied couple of days ago for SA SS 489 subclass high pointer. I paid the 200$ fee, etc.
> Now, I see that my occupation is not available anymore as of today. Will SA still consider my application?


When you applied, it was open. You are totally safe. Nothing to worry.


----------



## BulletAK

ararmaan28 said:


> Applied on 23-june 2018
> Seniors please help


Applications submitted prior to 1 July 2018 have a current average processing time of 9 - 10 weeks

Post 1st July 2018 average processing time: 15 - 20 weeks

Source: Processing times


----------



## souvlaki

Hi! I applied to SA on 18-July-2018 for 233914 with high points condition. However, they closed 233914 on 19-July. Does that mean my application will be rejected?


----------



## hirushan

mixalisaltous said:


> Hi! I applied to SA on 18-July-2018 for 233914 with high points condition. However, they closed 233914 on 19-July. Does that mean my application will be rejected?


No, it will not. Since you have applied before they closed 233914, it is a valid application.


----------



## tanya19850011

It is written that application submitted till July 1 will be processed within 9-10 weeks. But how could we apply before 1 July if the website was closed for applications...


----------



## jontymorgan

tanya19850011 said:


> It is written that application submitted till July 1 will be processed within 9-10 weeks. But how could we apply before 1 July if the website was closed for applications...


The website was only closed for applications for a few days at the end of June. There are many people who filed applications in May and June who are still waiting to receive their SA nomination.


----------



## ShPaul

I just checked immitracker for 190 queue and seems April 11th applicant was contacted for medicals. So if the rejected applicant was a 489, isn't the 489 queue actually moving faster right now with Adelaide? 

And how come most applicants, as per immitracker, have been able to upload forms 80 and 1221 as well while lodging SA application, any idea friends? 

________________
ANZSCO: 212415 Technical Writer
Vetassess : +ve
PTE-A: 20 Points
Total Points: 80
EOI - SA 190 = 80 points 
Invitation::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhi_

ShPaul said:


> I just checked immitracker for 190 queue and seems April 11th applicant was contacted for medicals. So if the rejected applicant was a 489, isn't the 489 queue actually moving faster right now with Adelaide?
> 
> And how come most applicants, as per immitracker, have been able to upload forms 80 and 1221 as well while lodging SA application, any idea friends?
> 
> ________________
> ANZSCO: 212415 Technical Writer
> Vetassess : +ve
> PTE-A: 20 Points
> Total Points: 80
> EOI - SA 190 = 80 points
> Invitation::fingerscrossed:


I didn't get you completely, but Visa and State nomination are two different things. Form 80, From 1221 and medicals are required for Visa with DHA.


----------



## ShPaul

Abhi_ said:


> I didn't get you completely, but Visa and State nomination are two different things. Form 80, From 1221 and medicals are required for Visa with DHA.


Yes Abhi, that is exactly why am asking: how can an applicant state that he/she has uploaded all docs including forms 80 and 1221 while lodging 190 visa application? How is it poss? The immitracker sheet clearly shows they have not yet been invited by SA.


----------



## Abhi_

ShPaul said:


> Yes Abhi, that is exactly why am asking: how can an applicant state that he/she has uploaded all docs including forms 80 and 1221 while lodging 190 visa application? How is it poss? The immitracker sheet clearly shows they have not yet been invited by SA.


He might not have updated his/her case in EOI sheet


----------



## ShPaul

ararmaan28 said:


> Can somebody share the insight??


There is no way we can check this in SA website except for our group here, immitracker dashboards, as well as the tracker sheet, do you have the excel sheet link?


----------



## JASN2015

ShPaul said:


> I just checked immitracker for 190 queue and seems April 11th applicant was contacted for medicals. So if the rejected applicant was a 489, isn't the 489 queue actually moving faster right now with Adelaide?
> 
> And how come most applicants, as per immitracker, have been able to upload forms 80 and 1221 as well while lodging SA application, any idea friends?
> 
> ________________
> ANZSCO: 212415 Technical Writer
> Vetassess : +ve
> PTE-A: 20 Points
> Total Points: 80
> EOI - SA 190 = 80 points
> Invitation::fingerscrossed:


Hi friend,
As abhi said, there are NO madicals,form 80,form 1221 for any of satate sponsorship application.

And meanwhile, most members submit medicals (for all applicants in the applicaion) , PCC (for above 18 years old) ,form 80 (for above 18 years) and form 1221 (for above 18 years old) upfront in the VISA stage after the 489/189/190 invite.
I also did the same 2 months ago.


----------



## ShPaul

Abhi_ said:


> He might not have updated his/her case in EOI sheet


Its interesting and am curious to know, because all these applicants who have indicated that they uploaded the forms & PCC are all in "lodged status = like us awaiting nomination" (see all the red highlighted rows in the attachment with 3 immitracker snapshots). There is an applicant for SA too dated May 25th and all these applicants have not updated their immitracker cases to correct/edit this. 

I have pre-uploaded my medicals in immi account (it is allowed as per DIBP website even before you get an invite) but I will clearly not be able to pre-upload my PCC, forms 80 and 1221 unless I get my nomination, then how is it possible that they uploaded all of it?


----------



## bpravee

Hi, is it mandatory to upload form ,1221 if we have already uploaded form 80 for both primary dependant ....my consultant told it's not important as we we have already uploaded form 80.


JASN2015 said:


> Hi friend,
> As abhi said, there are NO madicals,form 80,form 1221 for any of satate sponsorship application.
> 
> And meanwhile, most members submit medicals (for all applicants in the applicaion) , PCC (for above 18 years old) ,form 80 (for above 18 years) and form 1221 (for above 18 years old) upfront in the VISA stage after the 489/189/190 invite.
> I also did the same 2 months ago.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

bpravee said:


> Hi, is it mandatory to upload form ,1221 if we have already uploaded form 80 for both primary dependant ....my consultant told it's not important as we we have already uploaded form 80.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


No bro, they are NOT mandatory but in most cases ,,COs have requested 80 and 1221 so it's wise to front upload these forms to prevent from co contact.


----------



## bpravee

JASN2015 said:


> No bro, they are NOT mandatory but in most cases ,,COs have requested 80 and 1221 so it's wise to front upload these forms to prevent from co contact.


In my case I have submitted my application on March 10 and uploaded all documents except 1221 . Will it hamper or slow down the process in any way if I upload 1221 now. What if my Co has already started working on my case?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

bpravee said:


> In my case I have submitted my application on March 10 and uploaded all documents except 1221 . Will it hamper or slow down the process in any way if I upload 1221 now. What if my Co has already started working on my case?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


I think it's not wise to upload any document unless co requested. So don't upload it now, you will be fine as you have already uploaded form 80 . I noticed almost all information in the form 1221 are included in form 80. So let's wish co won't request any additional documents from you and have a direct grant soon.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Guyz, according to your posts im bit confusing. 
I have only applied SA application along with the eoi(not received the invitation yet). Pcc, medical,form 80 should be uploaded once got the invitation right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee

KasunTharaka said:


> Guyz, according to your posts im bit confusing.
> I have only applied SA application along with the eoi(not received the invitation yet). Pcc, medical,form 80 should be uploaded once got the invitation right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These documents should be submitted when you apply for visa. And yes, you can only do it once you get the invitation 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

ShPaul said:


> There is no way we can check this in SA website except for our group here, immitracker dashboards, as well as the tracker sheet, do you have the excel sheet link?


https://goo.gl/Euwn1V


----------



## ShPaul

KasunTharaka said:


> Guyz, according to your posts im bit confusing.
> I have only applied SA application along with the eoi(not received the invitation yet). Pcc, medical,form 80 should be uploaded once got the invitation right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes KasunTharaka you are correct. But here in immitracker there are many 190 applicants who have indicated that they have already uploaded those docs during "lodged" status which confuses me.

Maybe they have given false information in immitracker, don't know! But what we know is correct - PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221 must be uploaded only during visa phase after you receive the nomination from any state.


----------



## KasunTharaka

ShPaul said:


> Yes KasunTharaka you are correct. But here in immitracker there are many 190 applicants who have indicated that they have already uploaded those docs during "lodged" status which confuses me.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they have given false information in immitracker, don't know! But what we know is correct - PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221 must be uploaded only during visa phase after you receive the nomination from any state.




Thnx mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

Any news? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olmaza

ShPaul said:


> Yes KasunTharaka you are correct. But here in immitracker there are many 190 applicants who have indicated that they have already uploaded those docs during "lodged" status which confuses me.
> 
> Maybe they have given false information in immitracker, don't know! But what we know is correct - PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221 must be uploaded only during visa phase after you receive the nomination from any state.


Hi ShPaul
I think you are looking at the Visa tracker which is only for the who have already applied for their visa. Lodged status means they have already submitted the visa application. and thus uploaded PCC etc.
There is a separate tracker for EOI where the status is either 'submitted' 'invited' or 'refused'


----------



## tanya19850011

Hi everyone! 
Let’s please conclude. 
So when we apply for SA nomination, we should have EOI only for SA and submit application with 200 AUD payment. 
In this application we do not have any forms to fill, and should attach only our documents including education, reference letters confirming our employment, English test result. And that’s it. Is that correct?
I am afraid I have missed something?


----------



## shivam7106

tanya19850011 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Let’s please conclude.
> So when we apply for SA nomination, we should have EOI only for SA and submit application with 200 AUD payment.
> In this application we do not have any forms to fill, and should attach only our documents including education, reference letters confirming our employment, English test result. And that’s it. Is that correct?
> I am afraid I have missed something?


Hi Tanya,

Please find the revert below in *BOLD*



> So when we apply for SA nomination, we should have EOI only for SA and submit application with 200 AUD payment.


* YES*



> In this application we do not have any forms to fill, and should attach only our documents including education, reference letters confirming our employment, English test result. And that’s it. Is that correct?


 * It does have the online form which you fill and which you can later on download as well for your future reference*

Hope it helps..!!

All the best with the invite.


----------



## tanya19850011

Thanks Shivam for your reply!!! 
I mean I have applied on the SA website - the was an application form which I filled and attached my docs ( education, ref letters, etc as required) and then I have submitted and then paid. 
That’s it right? 
I mean we should fill only one form when we apply, then submit and pay 200 AUD. and then wait . Right ? 
All the best to you too with ur invite !!! Hope we all receive good news soon!!!


----------



## KasunTharaka

tanya19850011 said:


> Thanks Shivam for your reply!!!
> I mean I have applied on the SA website - the was an application form which I filled and attached my docs ( education, ref letters, etc as required) and then I have submitted and then paid.
> That’s it right?
> I mean we should fill only one form when we apply, then submit and pay 200 AUD. and then wait . Right ?
> All the best to you too with ur invite !!! Hope we all receive good news soon!!!


Yes.Thats it.
Don't worry 
And don't forget to add your case here.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e6B4RJHJVbPbDXBSUh8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/edit#gid=0


----------



## tanya19850011

Will do! Thanks a lot guys !


----------



## tanya19850011

Hi guys! Can I please ask one question 
I am offshore applying for SA nomination. We should not fill any financial declaration forms and attach to our application, right? 
On the SA website there is a financial capacity form only for Australian international graduates which I am not. I have just stated the amount I have in my application and have not attached any forms or confirmations of this amount ( bank statements, etc) as it is not required in my understanding. Please kindly correct me if I am wrong . 
Thanks so much!! I just think I am in panic right now and thinking that I have done something wrong with my application lol
Thanks in advance !!


----------



## flaresight

tanya19850011 said:


> Hi guys! Can I please ask one question
> I am offshore applying for SA nomination. We should not fill any financial declaration forms and attach to our application, right?
> On the SA website there is a financial capacity form only for Australian international graduates which I am not. I have just stated the amount I have in my application and have not attached any forms or confirmations of this amount ( bank statements, etc) as it is not required in my understanding. Please kindly correct me if I am wrong .
> Thanks so much!! I just think I am in panic right now and thinking that I have done something wrong with my application lol
> Thanks in advance !!


I am also an offshore applicant and my process is the same as yours. I didn't upload any attachment regarding financial capacity, just filled the form on their website when asked.

There is no need to panic. Let's just have patience, since their processing time has increased tremendously...

Cheers


----------



## tanya19850011

Ok, will cool down! Thanks !


----------



## chamku

Hi,
Can someone tell me how to fill employment details, because the POSITION in the list is not the exact position that I had? It is not optional to fill whatever I had.
I have to select it from the list, but my positions are different from the occupation list.
Thanks.


----------



## chamku

chamku said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me how to fill employment details, because the POSITION in the list is not the exact position that I had? It is not optional to fill whatever I had.
> I have to select it from the list, but my positions are different from the occupation list.
> Thanks.


Do you have any idea about this????


----------



## Ptera

chamku said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me how to fill employment details, because the POSITION in the list is not the exact position that I had? It is not optional to fill whatever I had.
> I have to select it from the list, but my positions are different from the occupation list.
> Thanks.


Hi mate,
I had the same problem but then have chosen the occupation for which I got assessment (Industrial Engineer), although my position at work has a different name. I´m working as Product Manager and my job is related to the occupation. Unfortunately, Product Manager is not available.
I hope I did it correct..


----------



## BulletAK

chamku said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me how to fill employment details, because the POSITION in the list is not the exact position that I had? It is not optional to fill whatever I had.
> I have to select it from the list, but my positions are different from the occupation list.
> Thanks.


You need to select your nominated occupation here and then enter the details of your employment.

You then need to select the relation of your employment in this question: *How related is the employment to the nominated occupation?*


----------



## Ptera

BulletAK said:


> You need to select your nominated occupation here and then enter the details of your employment.
> 
> You then need to select the relation of your employment in this question: *How related is the employment to the nominated occupation?*


Exactly what I did..
Thanks buddy!


----------



## bpravee

Got the direct grant today...


JASN2015 said:


> I think it's not wise to upload any document unless co requested. So don't upload it now, you will be fine as you have already uploaded form 80 . I noticed almost all information in the form 1221 are included in form 80. So let's wish co won't request any additional documents from you and have a direct grant soon.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

bpravee said:


> Got the direct grant today...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## ararmaan28

bpravee said:


> Got the direct grant today...
> 
> 
> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...


----------



## jontymorgan

bpravee said:


> Got the direct grant today...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Congrats! Would you be willing to share your timeline?


----------



## bpravee

jontymorgan said:


> Congrats! Would you be willing to share your timeline?


262113 - system administrator
Visa applied March 10
Direct grant July 24

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivam7106

bpravee said:


> 262113 - system administrator
> Visa applied March 10
> Direct grant July 24
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Congrats for your GRANT buddy....!!:clap2:
Was it 489 or 190?


----------



## bpravee

shivam7106 said:


> Congrats for your GRANT buddy....!!:clap2:
> Was it 489 or 190?


It's 489

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

ararmaan28 said:


> bpravee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the direct grant today..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations buddy?
> Was it 489?
> Plz share the timeline plz.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## KasunTharaka

bpravee said:


> 262113 - system administrator
> Visa applied March 10
> Direct grant July 24
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




Congratulations buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danishkaleem

Hi All,

Can you advise what documents i need to submit to SA for 489 visa application. My skill are 261112 SYSTEMS ANALYST


----------



## Shiv1002

bpravee said:


> Got the direct grant today...
> 
> 
> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's not wise to upload any document unless co requested. So don't upload it now, you will be fine as you have already uploaded form 80 . I noticed almost all information in the form 1221 are included in form 80. So let's wish co won't request any additional documents from you and have a direct grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congrats brother..... Would mind sharing the points, date when you applied for 489 invite as well as when you got the invitation.


----------



## Ptera

So, no invitation round happened today for 189 subclass. Furthermore, it´s now confirmed that it will only be one round/each month.. I believe my only hope now is SA 489 sponsorship.. 
Wish me a good luck guys! I wish u all the best!


----------



## ararmaan28

This question may not be suitable for this group but still need an opinion

Many believe that pre submitting med and pcc (along with other docs) for visa leads to direct grant.

whereas, few believe that submitting med n pcc after the allocation of Co should be preferred..in addition to this some also says that pre submitting all the docs beforehand may lead to CO asking for additional docs.

Which side is true??


----------



## Ptera

ararmaan28 said:


> This question may not be suitable for this group but still need an opinion
> 
> Many believe that pre submitting med and pcc (along with other docs) for visa leads to direct grant.
> 
> whereas, few believe that submitting med n pcc after the allocation of Co should be preferred..in addition to this some also says that pre submitting all the docs beforehand may lead to CO asking for additional docs.
> 
> Which side is true??


It´s from DHA page:

We prefer that you and your family members have health checks before you apply for the visa. However, you can wait until after you apply and we will tell you the checks you need.


----------



## Geo1987

Still pretty new to the 190 wait guys so bare with me.... I know the 189 invites run on a now monthly basis but were previously every fortnight. My question is... is there an invite pattern for the 190 EOI or are they random invites???


----------



## KasunTharaka

Ptera said:


> So, no invitation round happened today for 189 subclass. Furthermore, it´s now confirmed that it will only be one round/each month.. I believe my only hope now is SA 489 sponsorship..
> Wish me a good luck guys! I wish u all the best!




Yh. But worst part is 489 regional sponsored visa also invited as rounds same as 189. It means for SA invite we have to wait until round happen. That hurts so much. Huge backlog will create then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984

Are you sure? From where did u get this information about 489


KasunTharaka said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, no invitation round happened today for 189 subclass. Furthermore, it´s now confirmed that it will only be one round/each month.. I believe my only hope now is SA 489 sponsorship..
> Wish me a good luck guys! I wish u all the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yh. But worst part is 489 regional sponsored visa also invited as rounds same as 189. It means for SA invite we have to wait until round happen. That hurts so much. Huge backlog will create then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## insider580

Ptera said:


> So, no invitation round happened today for 189 subclass. Furthermore, it´s now confirmed that it will only be one round/each month.. I believe my only hope now is SA 489 sponsorship..
> Wish me a good luck guys! I wish u all the best!


Bro, you still have a chance for 190. Patience is the key here. Its easy for me to say but I honestly believe you have a chance when state opens up and starts sending invites.


----------



## jontymorgan

KasunTharaka said:


> Yh. But worst part is 489 regional sponsored visa also invited as rounds same as 189. It means for SA invite we have to wait until round happen. That hurts so much. Huge backlog will create then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I expect this only applies to family sponsored 489 visas applied for directly with DIBP because they receive invitations using the same system and at the same time as 189 visas. 

The invitations for state sponsored visas 489/190 visas are triggered automatically as soon as the state approves the nomination.


----------



## JASN2015

chamku said:


> Do you have any idea about this????


hi bro,
just put your nominated occupation


----------



## JASN2015

bpravee said:


> Got the direct grant today...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


ohh,, finally you got it
this is the first 489 grant i heard in the new FY
my heartiest congratulations bro
all the best for you and your family


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> So, no invitation round happened today for 189 subclass. Furthermore, it´s now confirmed that it will only be one round/each month.. I believe my only hope now is SA 489 sponsorship..
> Wish me a good luck guys! I wish u all the best!


dont worry bro,
you definitely will get the positive outcome from SA. its guaranteed once you submitted the all the required doc. meantime I wish you a 189/190 invited, anything could happen bro. don't lose your hope.


----------



## JASN2015

Geo1987 said:


> Still pretty new to the 190 wait guys so bare with me.... I know the 189 invites run on a now monthly basis but were previously every fortnight. My question is... is there an invite pattern for the 190 EOI or are they random invites???


hi bro
unlike 189 invitation process,in 190 and 489 there are no words "invitation rounds" so you could get your invite in any day of the months whereas some state sends their invite in a specific day in the week (ex-NSW). but for SA, it can be in any day.

good luck.


----------



## JASN2015

insider580 said:


> Bro, you still have a chance for 190. Patience is the key here. Its easy for me to say but I honestly believe you have a chance when state opens up and starts sending invites.


hi bro,
long time no see,
hope things are going fine with you
what are the updates,,did you apply SA ?


----------



## SG

Hello All,

Is it possible to apply for 489 SA state nomination for 261112 Systems Analyst ?

Timelines:
Age - 30 points
PTE-A - 20 points
Edu - 15 points
Exp - 5 points
Total including SS - 80 points

Suggestions please.


----------



## bpravee7d

hello, this is my timeline


262113 (System Administrator)
ACS Submitted: 21/09/207
ACS Positive: 24/10/2017
PTE: L87 R84 S88 W87 23/11/2017
TOTAL POINTS: 75 (70+5SS)
EOI 190 NSW: 25/11/2017
INVITATION 190NSW: 
EOI 489 SA: 23/12/2017
INVITATION 489 SA received: 11/1/2018
489 VISA applied : 10/3/2018
VISA grant: 24/7/2018




Shiv1002 said:


> Congrats brother..... Would mind sharing the points, date when you applied for 489 invite as well as when you got the invitation.


----------



## jontymorgan

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is it possible to apply for 489 SA state nomination for 261112 Systems Analyst ?
> 
> Timelines:
> Age - 30 points
> PTE-A - 20 points
> Edu - 15 points
> Exp - 5 points
> Total including SS - 80 points
> 
> Suggestions please.


Unfortunately not this year unless you are an international graduate of SA or have worked in your occupation in SA for the last 12 months. The regular quota, high points and chain migration have all closed for this occupation for this year. The quota filled up in one day so if want to apply next July you need to be ready to file your application with SA as soon as the application window opens .


----------



## KasunTharaka

jontymorgan said:


> I expect this only applies to family sponsored 489 visas applied for directly with DIBP because they receive invitations using the same system and at the same time as 189 visas.
> 
> 
> 
> The invitations for state sponsored visas 489/190 visas are triggered automatically as soon as the state approves the nomination.




Yh man. Sorry for my bad, i have misunderstood the fact. 
By 489 regional visa they meant that 489 Family Sponsored visa , the one they already giving invitations along with 189 rounds. 
Not the 489 regional/territory sponsored visa that ae hve applied. 
Thanx mate. 
All the very best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

JASN2015 said:


> dont worry bro,
> you definitely will get the positive outcome from SA. its guaranteed once you submitted the all the required doc. meantime I wish you a 189/190 invited, anything could happen bro. don't lose your hope.


Thanks bro. I hope to get SA sponsorship as I´m loosing my hope for 189/190. Just wondering whether the pathway from 489 to PR will stay as it is. DHA is unreliable and maybe one day they will introduce the rule of 2 years of working in regional area and living for at least 3 years there (for example). Or they close the pathway at all.. These days everything is possible!


----------



## surace

How much is sure to get invitation from SA for 489 once we apply. I have applied 489 on 9 July 2018.
Occupation :- dental technician
EOI ;- 8 JULY 2018
PAYMENT AND SA APPLIED 9TH JULY 2018
Point 65.

expert suggest me


----------



## jontymorgan

surace said:


> How much is sure to get invitation from SA for 489 once we apply. I have applied 489 on 9 July 2018.
> Occupation :- dental technician
> EOI ;- 8 JULY 2018
> PAYMENT AND SA APPLIED 9TH JULY 2018
> Point 65.
> 
> expert suggest me


If you meet all of the criteria set by SA then you should receive a nomination. Unlike other states, SA processes and accepts applicants in the order received rather than on a selective basis. Even if someone with 100 points applied on 10 July, your application would be processed first.

Processing time is 15-20 weeks so you will not hear anything before then unless SA requires further information from you.


----------



## Ausace

Congrats


----------



## surace

jontymorgan said:


> If you meet all of the criteria set by SA then you should receive a nomination. Unlike other states, SA processes and accepts applicants in the order received rather than on a selective basis. Even if someone with 100 points applied on 10 July, your application would be processed first.
> 
> Processing time is 15-20 weeks so you will not hear anything before then unless SA requires further information from you.


 Thank you for reply, waiting 15-20 will be more panic. I thought will take maximum 2 months for invitation.


----------



## HARESHNN

surace said:


> Thank you for reply, waiting 15-20 will be more panic. I thought will take maximum 2 months for invitation.


No such criteria... Anyway you can predict your invitation by visiting myimmitracker web..
All the best


----------



## surace

HARESHNN said:


> No such criteria... Anyway you can predict your invitation by visiting myimmitracker web..
> All the best


 Dear HARESHNN;14587164],

I have not seen any taking more than 2 months. any way thanks for reply.


----------



## KasunTharaka

bpravee7d said:


> hello, this is my timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 262113 (System Administrator)
> 
> ACS Submitted: 21/09/207
> 
> ACS Positive: 24/10/2017
> 
> PTE: L87 R84 S88 W87 23/11/2017
> 
> TOTAL POINTS: 75 (70+5SS)
> 
> EOI 190 NSW: 25/11/2017
> 
> INVITATION 190NSW:
> 
> EOI 489 SA: 23/12/2017
> 
> INVITATION 489 SA received: 11/1/2018
> 
> 489 VISA applied : 10/3/2018
> 
> VISA grant: 24/7/2018




Hi mate, 
Congratulations for your Visa grant. 
Could you plz tell me, if your CO or any other party have contacted your employers for employment verification at any of the time of this whole invitation/visa process?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

HARESHNN said:


> No such criteria... Anyway you can predict your invitation by visiting myimmitracker web..
> All the best


Immitracker data is all corrupted and unreliable

Better to use this site

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## flaresight

surace said:


> Dear HARESHNN;14587164],
> 
> I have not seen any taking more than 2 months. any way thanks for reply.


SA has recently updated their processing times from 9-10 weeks to 15-20 weeks. Looks like there was a huge amount of applications when they started this FY.

We should be realistic and follow their recomendations. If we get our invites earlier than that, well, great for us! But by setting unrealistic expectations, we'll only play with our hearts...


----------



## bpravee

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi mate,
> Congratulations for your Visa grant.
> Could you plz tell me, if your CO or any other party have contacted your employers for employment verification at any of the time of this whole invitation/visa process?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess they haven't contacted

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShPaul

Hi experts, pls clarify:

I am actually eligible to apply for both 190 and 489 to SA - but I have applied only 190 to SA thinking I cannot apply both visa types at the same time (though I would use 2 forms and pay separately).

Have I done the right thing? As per SA website, I inferred that I must not apply for both 190 and 489 at the same time, but has "anyone" in this forum applied for both visa types at the same time (ofcourse different forms) to SA this July 2018?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JASN2015

ShPaul said:


> Hi experts, pls clarify:
> 
> I am actually eligible to apply for both 190 and 489 to SA - but I have applied only 190 to SA thinking I cannot apply both visa types at the same time (though I would use 2 forms and pay separately).
> 
> Have I done the right thing? As per SA website, I inferred that I must not apply for both 190 and 489 at the same time, but has "anyone" in this forum applied for both visa types at the same time (ofcourse different forms) to SA this July 2018?:fingerscrossed:


As long as you are eligible to apply 190, you should go with it only although you can lodged multiple applications.
dont worry friend you have done your part perfectly and there are no reason to reject your application as you have met all the requirements set by SA.

People only apply 489 if they are not eligible to apply 190.
just relax friend and wait for your POSITIVE outcome.
I am sure all applicants who have already applied SA will definitely receive their invitations.
I request you and my frineds to send me a bottle of wine as soon as you get your invitations.


----------



## Abhi_

Hello All,

I have a question, as I applied for Recruitment Consultant under Chain Migration on 8th June, and today it has gone off list from SA so I am bit worried.

My father's name of my DOB and other documents is not same, as he expired long back I haven't uploaded any same name affidavit.

I hope this will not be a concern now, as now I don't have an option to re-apply.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question, as I applied for Recruitment Consultant under Chain Migration on 8th June, and today it has gone off list from SA so I am bit worried.
> 
> My father's name of my DOB and other documents is not same, as he expired long back I haven't uploaded any same name affidavit.
> 
> I hope this will not be a concern now, as now I don't have an option to re-apply.
> 
> Kindly suggest.



hi abhi,
who sponsored you ? your sis or brother, how about the fathers name in their birth certificate ?
and could you tell us the differences or your fathers name and dob, if you much specific,,
but dont worry for anything because you can gain nothing by worrying.
every questions in the planet have an answer.
@shivam, pls suggest as you have filled your sister's chain migration application, you should have input to Abhi"s quastion


----------



## KasunTharaka

bpravee said:


> I guess they haven't contacted
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




Thnx mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> hi abhi,
> who sponsored you ? your sis or brother, how about the fathers name in their birth certificate ?
> and could you tell us the differences or your fathers name and dob, if you much specific,,
> but dont worry for anything because you can gain nothing by worrying.
> every questions in the planet have an answer.
> @shivam, pls suggest as you have filled your sister's chain migration application, you should have input to Abhi"s quastion


My bad, for not specifying names.

On my and my Sister's DOB, it First name and middle name.

Rest on all my docs and EOI it is First name and last name.

I have my father's death certificate as Firstname middlename lastname( i haven't uploaded it).


----------



## JASN2015

newbienz said:


> Immitracker data is all corrupted and unreliable
> 
> Better to use this site
> 
> EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah
> 
> Cheers


Are you sure ,
and how do you know ? are you working on it,


----------



## Adelaidean

I have a question on my mind when I looked into the online application which applicants submit on SA website. Though I have not reached to this part yet but I hope one day I will reach and will be clearer. In the place where we attach the employment letters, we also select the title of employment from a dropdown. Every occupation on the list from dropdown, we select, has mentioned its anzsco as well. The problem which I am afraid may become a reason of rejection is that my title on all letters is Software Engineer (261313) and I will be lodging my application with 261212. So obviously I would have to select 261313 for all of my titles. Can this lead to an impression that actually I am a software engineer but ACS has assessed me as web developer, and it is a kind of tricking the system. hence reject..... ?????????


----------



## candiee

Hi to everyone here, is there someone who got invited by south aus even though they have other eoi?

I have an existing eoi to nsw since May, but now we tried south aus as they are open in my nominated occupation. We already lodge the application for state nomination last July 06. Im thinking this may affect our outcome.. should we suspend my other eoi for now? 

Im confuse, pls help


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jontymorgan said:


> surace said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is sure to get invitation from SA for 489 once we apply. I have applied 489 on 9 July 2018.
> Occupation :- dental technician
> EOI ;- 8 JULY 2018
> PAYMENT AND SA APPLIED 9TH JULY 2018
> Point 65.
> 
> expert suggest me
> 
> 
> 
> If you meet all of the criteria set by SA then you should receive a nomination. Unlike other states, SA processes and accepts applicants in the order received rather than on a selective basis. Even if someone with 100 points applied on 10 July, your application would be processed first.
> 
> Processing time is 15-20 weeks so you will not hear anything before then unless SA requires further information from you.
Click to expand...

Just chiming into say ACT has a similar policy, ie you are assessed on a first come first served basis against the nomination criteria on the date you applied


----------



## andreyx108b

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just chiming into say ACT has a similar policy, ie you are assessed on a first come first served basis against the nomination criteria on the date you applied


which is fair policy, i think both SA and ACT the only states that follow that, and announce that applicants up to this date will be eligible.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

andreyx108b said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just chiming into say ACT has a similar policy, ie you are assessed on a first come first served basis against the nomination criteria on the date you applied
> 
> 
> 
> which is fair policy, i think both SA and ACT the only states that follow that, and announce that applicants up to this date will be eligible.
Click to expand...

Agree - it's fair, saw a case of VIC changing its policies and retroactively disqualifying applicants, broke my heart 

ACT have been really transparent with me regarding where I am in the Q too.


----------



## jontymorgan

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Agree - it's fair, saw a case of VIC changing its policies and retroactively disqualifying applicants, broke my heart
> 
> ACT have been really transparent with me regarding where I am in the Q too.


ACT is a great option if you meet their residency requirements. It's a lot more difficult now they are not accepting offshore applicants.


----------



## Abhi_

Abhi_ said:


> My bad, for not specifying names.
> 
> On my and my Sister's DOB, it First name and middle name.
> 
> Rest on all my docs and EOI it is First name and last name.
> 
> I have my father's death certificate as Firstname middlename lastname( i haven't uploaded it).


Can someone suggest on this, I have uploaded mine and my sister's DOB as I applied under Chain Migration, was it necessary to upload multiple name affidavit( I didn't upload as my Father expired in year 1992).


----------



## Adelaidean

AussiDreamer said:


> I have a question on my mind when I looked into the online application which applicants submit on SA website. Though I have not reached to this part yet but I hope one day I will reach and will be clearer. In the place where we attach the employment letters, we also select the title of employment from a dropdown. Every occupation on the list from dropdown, we select, has mentioned its anzsco as well. The problem which I am afraid may become a reason of rejection is that my title on all letters is Software Engineer (261313) and I will be lodging my application with 261212. So obviously I would have to select 261313 for all of my titles. Can this lead to an impression that actually I am a software engineer but ACS has assessed me as web developer, and it is a kind of tricking the system. hence reject..... ?????????


Any Idea?


----------



## BulletAK

AussiDreamer said:


> Any Idea?


From the drop-down, you need to select your NOMINATED occupation i.e. whatever is written in your assessment.


----------



## BulletAK

Guys, please do add your case here to help others. 

South Australia - 190/489 - VISA / State Sponsorship - Australia


----------



## Adelaidean

BulletAK said:


> From the drop-down, you need to select your NOMINATED occupation i.e. whatever is written in your assessment.


This is what I am confused about because that dropdown lists the title of the employment you are going to attach. So you say my title of employment would only be that which ACS has assessed me for regardless of any title mentioned on my rf letters?


----------



## BulletAK

AussiDreamer said:


> This is what I am confused about because that dropdown lists the title of the employment you are going to attach. So you say my title of employment would only be that which ACS has assessed me for regardless of any title mentioned on my rf letters?


Exactly, because assessment authorities evaluate your job duties and this is how your nominated occupation is then assessed positive. Don't get confused. SA will be checking your assessment result as well. All you are submitting is backed-up by your assessment.


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> From the drop-down, you need to select your NOMINATED occupation i.e. whatever is written in your assessment.


Agreed


----------



## Adelaidean

BulletAK said:


> Exactly, because assessment authorities evaluate your job duties and this is how your nominated occupation is then assessed positive. Don't get confused. SA will be checking your assessment result as well. All you are submitting is backed-up by your assessment.


Thanks a lot for this clarification.


----------



## Adelaidean

Can someone please direct me towards some sites and links where I can get some authentic information about different walks of life such as Jobs, Education, Transportation, cost of living and rents etc, so that I can prepare my research before the time come to submit an application to SA.

I was also surprised to see that the number of words were really quite limited (almost 100 - 200) in which we have to present our reasons/research of our migration to SA. It means we have to be very precise and specific in our research.. right?


----------



## KasunTharaka

AussiDreamer said:


> Any Idea?




Hey mate. 
I think i have not clearly understood your question?
If in your all employment letters, destination mentioning as ‘SE’ and in the drop down there is an anzeco code called 261313-SE-, then why would you chose Developer programmer?
Put the designation in application that you have in your ACS letter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

KasunTharaka said:


> Hey mate.
> I think i have not clearly understood your question?
> If in your all employment letters, destination mentioning as ‘SE’ and in the drop down there is an anzeco code called 261313-SE-, then why would you chose Developer programmer?
> Put the designation in application that you have in your ACS letter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I was asking. As other members clarified that we should select that position from the dropdown which has been awarded by ACS to us and also mentioned on the ACS letter. We should not select the position which is written on our company reference letter if it is different from ACS letter. Do you agree?


----------



## KasunTharaka

AussiDreamer said:


> This is what I was asking. As other members clarified that we should select that position from the dropdown which has been awarded by ACS to us and also mentioned on the ACS letter. We should not select the position which is written on our company reference letter if it is different from ACS letter. Do you agree?




Man, now i got your query. 
Let me explain this. 
Suppose if your actual designation in the company is senior software developer. 
But your roles are more related to SE. 
you applied for ACS by asking to evaluate your role as ‘SE’. Then the ACS have assessed and approved your employment as ‘SE’ and you claim the employment points for that. 
Ot means your nominated occupation is ‘SE’. 
Not the ‘Senior Software Developer’ which was given by the company. 
Therefore, that day onwards for your PR process you should use ‘SE’ as your occupation. Thats it. 
Becoz you got the valid assessment letter saying that your employment asessed related to the SE. 
hope you would clear now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

KasunTharaka said:


> Man, now i got your query.
> Let me explain this.
> Suppose if your actual designation in the company is senior software developer.
> But your roles are more related to SE.
> you applied for ACS by asking to evaluate your role as ‘SE’. Then the ACS have assessed and approved your employment as ‘SE’ and you claim the employment points for that.
> Ot means your nominated occupation is ‘SE’.
> Not the ‘Senior Software Developer’ which was given by the company.
> Therefore, that day onwards for your PR process you should use ‘SE’ as your occupation. Thats it.
> Becoz you got the valid assessment letter saying that your employment asessed related to the SE.
> hope you would clear now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for explaining and clarifying it... It is now clear


----------



## andreyx108b

AussiDreamer said:


> Can someone please direct me towards some sites and links where I can get some authentic information about different walks of life such as Jobs, Education, Transportation, cost of living and rents etc, so that I can prepare my research before the time come to submit an application to SA.
> 
> I was also surprised to see that the number of words were really quite limited (almost 100 - 200) in which we have to present our reasons/research of our migration to SA. It means we have to be very precise and specific in our research.. right?


You can find whatsapp group, facebook group or specific forum, there are some.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

KasunTharaka said:


> AussiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was asking. As other members clarified that we should select that position from the dropdown which has been awarded by ACS to us and also mentioned on the ACS letter. We should not select the position which is written on our company reference letter if it is different from ACS letter. Do you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, now i got your query.
> Let me explain this.
> Suppose if your actual designation in the company is senior software developer.
> But your roles are more related to SE.
> you applied for ACS by asking to evaluate your role as ‘SE’. Then the ACS have assessed and approved your employment as ‘SE’ and you claim the employment points for that.
> Ot means your nominated occupation is ‘SE’.
> Not the ‘Senior Software Developer’ which was given by the company.
> Therefore, that day onwards for your PR process you should use ‘SE’ as your occupation. Thats it.
> Becoz you got the valid assessment letter saying that your employment asessed related to the SE.
> hope you would clear now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just to add, for any CV's I'm using in the whole visa process I've described my work that was assessed as:

"Employed in permanent full-time work as a [nominated occupation] with the organisational title of [actual company designation]..." 

Just in case your nominated occupation isn't immediately obviously related to your organisational title.


----------



## KasunTharaka

BulletAK said:


> Guys, please do add your case here to help others.
> 
> South Australia - 190/489 - VISA / State Sponsorship - Australia




Added. 
BTW, wht happen to the previous one dude?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

KasunTharaka said:


> Added.
> BTW, wht happen to the previous one dude?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Brother, the previous sheet was open to everyone so the problem was, some people were also changing the data of others as well, which was totally unethical. So I planned and changed the case input / edit method. 

Now through this method, no one can change any thing else except his or her own case. The response / case can also be edited at a later stage using the same login when people will encounter any update in their process.


----------



## beetle00

Hi guys! Hoping for some enlightenment. 

1.I tried filling up the application form and I noticed that there was no question regarding the proof for de facto partnership, only the skills assessment and english results. So, does this mean that the proof the relationship is not yet needed for the application on state sponsorship? 

2. My occupation is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer, what would be my answer for this question:

Are there any licensing or registration requirements for the nominated occupation? (Yes/No)


Thank you.


----------



## KasunTharaka

beetle00 said:


> Hi guys! Hoping for some enlightenment.
> 
> 1.I tried filling up the application form and I noticed that there was no question regarding the proof for de facto partnership, only the skills assessment and english results. So, does this mean that the proof the relationship is not yet needed for the application on state sponsorship?
> 
> 2. My occupation is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer, what would be my answer for this question:
> 
> Are there any licensing or registration requirements for the nominated occupation? (Yes/No)
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Answers. 
Please nite that I’m not a MARA agent, and I’m telling those according to my knowledge and experience.
1. For nomination application stage you don’t need to prove your relationship for instance marriage certificate. 
It will be needed later on in Visa stage. 
2. I’m not experience with Plant engineer, sunce im from Software Engineer category. But AFAIK, there will be no need any proof for the occupation except your assessment letter. But again I don’t know about your occupation. I have only submitted my employment letters and ACS letter. 
All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

Guys, please do add your cases since the method has been changed, its a humble request. 
It would hardly take a minute. 
Thanks. Everyone can see the updates in upcoming results then. 

https://goo.gl/Euwn1V


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

beetle00 said:


> Hi guys! Hoping for some enlightenment.
> 
> 1.I tried filling up the application form and I noticed that there was no question regarding the proof for de facto partnership, only the skills assessment and english results. So, does this mean that the proof the relationship is not yet needed for the application on state sponsorship?
> 
> 2. My occupation is 233513 Production or Plant Engineer, what would be my answer for this question:
> 
> Are there any licensing or registration requirements for the nominated occupation? (Yes/No)
> 
> 
> Thank you.


hi bro


I totally agreed the with Kasuntharaka answer,
and should add more for the second question,,,

For 2 : In Australia, some occupations need license to work their after you get go and settle their, getting a license is NOT needed prior the visa grant or land Australia,

For a example , Doctors,Nursers, Trade persons may need licenses to practice in their nominated occupation, so those persons should answer YES TO THE QUESTION .*Are there any licensing or registration requirements for the nominated occupation? (Yes/No)*

SO google and find out whether you need a license to work as a * 233513 Production *
you just need to put YES OR NO , but dont worry you dont need it before you go their.

good luck.




1.


----------



## emilzaki

*Minimum Points*

Hi mates,
What are my chances to get invited from SA if I only met the minimum requirements of English (Competent English) and minimum points(65) ?
In other words, has anyone here got the nomination with competent English?


----------



## jontymorgan

emilzaki said:


> Hi mates,
> What are my chances to get invited from SA if I only met the minimum requirements of English (Competent English) and minimum points(65) ?
> In other words, has anyone here got the nomination with competent English?


What occupation are you applying for? The points and English requirements are different depending on your occupation.


----------



## pomade2017

Hello, is there a bearing if in the EOI i select “NO” on the question - would the client be prepared to live outside an australian capital city...


Should i amend my EOI now? but i already submitted my SA application..


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Hello, is there a bearing if in the EOI i select “NO” on the question - would the client be prepared to live outside an australian capital city...
> 
> 
> Should i amend my EOI now? but i already submitted my SA application..


I think it will probably be a reason for a rejection for a 489 visa not sure about 189 and 190

anyway why you are going to be so creative , selecting "No" to that question ? 

and how you filed a application to SA without having a EOI ?


----------



## pomade2017

Im not so sure about it thats why i just click NO. 

Can i still change my EOI?


----------



## saikishoreal

Hi All, I would like to let you know that I have been contacted by the assessment office regarding name mismatch today regarding my SA 489 application. Details are in my signature.


----------



## JASN2015

pomade2017 said:


> Im not so sure about it thats why i just click NO.
> 
> Can i still change my EOI?


hi bro,,

just read below,

8.8 If you have made an error in your EOI, Immigration SA can assist you depending on the status of your application. The following actions can be taken:

8.8.1 Applied for state nomination but decision hasn’t been made by Immigration SA – You need to edit EOI details prior to the Immigration SA decision being made & email Immigration SA to advise you have amended the EOI. If you are nominated by Immigration SA, the EOI is frozen and cannot be edited.

8.8.2 Nominated by Immigration SA but hasn’t lodged Department of Home Affairs visa application – You need to advise Immigration SA by email that a mistake has been made on the EOI. You must provide details of the mistake to Immigration SA.

8.8.3 Nominated by Immigration SA and lodged Department of Home Affairs visa – You must notify Immigration SA by email within 14 calendar days of the mistake in the EOI. You must provide details of the mistake to Immigration SA and any Department of Home Affairs correspondence received (for example, visa withdrawal or refusal confirmation).

Source :Skilled nomination requirements


----------



## JASN2015

saikishoreal said:


> Hi All, I would like to let you know that I have been contacted by the assessment office regarding name mismatch today regarding my SA 489 application. Details are in my signature.


nice to hear at least they are working on it,
so what documents they requested and what was your action,,could you share it if you wouldn't mind,
it would be helpful for our members.


----------



## saikishoreal

JASN2015 said:


> nice to hear at least they are working on it,
> so what documents they requested and what was your action,could you share it if you wouldn't mind,
> it would be helpful for our members.


They didn't ask for any docs, but they asked me to confirm whether the name in passport is same as the name in my GSM application. AO asked my consent to update the name in the application as per passport. I just verified my application, looks like she updated.


----------



## olmaza

pomade2017 said:


> Im not so sure about it thats why i just click NO.
> 
> Can i still change my EOI?


I have also clicked NO! Confused now whether to change it.. Let me know what you plan to do


----------



## JASN2015

saikishoreal said:


> They didn't ask for any docs, but they asked me to confirm whether the name in passport is same as the name in my GSM application. AO asked my consent to update the name in the application as per passport. I just verified my application, looks like she updated.


oh good, thanks for sharing 

I also noticed a misspelled of my name in the application once i submitted it,, and I mailed them and they got it corrected soon according to the passport and instruct me to edit the EOI if there is any errors in the EOI as they cant edit the EOI.


----------



## pomade2017

I already change my EOI...


----------



## olmaza

pomade2017 said:


> Im not so sure about it thats why i just click NO.
> 
> Can i still change my EOI?


But I answered YES to this question so it should be fine Im hoping

"Would the client be prepared to live in a regional area of Australia?"


----------



## olmaza

pomade2017 said:


> I already change my EOI...


Are you going to inform SA?


----------



## JASN2015

olmaza said:


> Are you going to inform SA?


if you are going to change the ioe,then
just inform SA, it will be not an issue to make mistakes but once you have identified it,,you can make them correct.


----------



## pomade2017

olmaza said:


> pomade2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already change my EOI...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to inform SA?
Click to expand...

 yes i did


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> I think it will probably be a reason for a rejection for a 489 visa not sure about 189 and 190
> 
> anyway why you are going to be so creative , selecting "No" to that question ?
> 
> and how you filed a application to SA without having a EOI ?


Hi Jasn

do this question matters for SA, as whole SA is in designated area for 489


----------



## surace

Has SA started looking the applications of June 2018???? any one has any news about it ???


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Jasn
> 
> do this question matters for SA, as whole SA is in designated area for 489


yes,,you are correct ,whole SA is regional area
but what happen if the problem may raise in the visa process with DHA (why you highlight you are not willing to work and live in the regions in Ausi ), with that stage you can do nothing, so to be in the safe side you can make any errors correct in this stage.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> yes,,you are correct ,whole SA is regional area
> but what happen if the problem may raise in the visa process with DHA (why you highlight you are not willing to work and live in the regions in Ausi ), with that state you can do nothing, so to be in the safe side you can make any errors correct in this stage.


ok, though I have mentioned Yes for both the questions. just wanted to know for information.


----------



## surace

Abhi_ said:


> ok, though I have mentioned Yes for both the questions. just wanted to know for information.


Dear Abhi, Havnot you got invitation yet from SA ?


----------



## BulletAK

surace said:


> Has SA started looking the applications of June 2018???? any one has any news about it ???


Few people about to complete 2 months processing time so we may hear very soon from them.


----------



## BulletAK

surace said:


> Dear Abhi, Havnot you got invitation yet from SA ?


Nups, he hasn't:

https://goo.gl/Euwn1V


----------



## Abhi_

surace said:


> Dear Abhi, Havnot you got invitation yet from SA ?


Not yet, hoping to hear positive in next 5-10 days


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Not yet, hoping to hear positive in next 5-10 days


hope to hear about your FIRST golden mail in 5 days


----------



## frozenbee

Guys, once one receives confirmation of state nomination is visa almost guaranteed? Can we go and look up job on the basis of state nomination?


----------



## jontymorgan

frozenbee said:


> Guys, once one receives confirmation of state nomination is visa almost guaranteed? Can we go and look up job on the basis of state nomination?


Once you have received state nomination then you will get your visa if you have met the requirements set by DIBP and have sufficient evidence to support the points claimed. DIBP will examine and verify everything you have submitted very carefully. We do not know exactly what checks they make but it seems they are very thorough. For example, I know from my employer that DIBP both called and emailed to verify my employment dates, salary and duties. I believe they also made checks to determine that the person in my company giving that information was genuine and had sufficient authority to give that information.

You can start looking at job opportunities once you have received state nomination but it will be difficult to make any serious inquiries until you have your actual visa because DIBP processing times vary a lot. I know some people who have been approved in a few weeks and others where it has taken well in excess of a year. DIBP are currently saying that 75% of 190 visas are approved in 6 months and 90% are approved in 7 months. For 489 visas 75% are approved in 7 months and 90% in 10 months. I am not sure whether potential employers will take someone seriously until the visa is in hand.


----------



## emilzaki

Illistrator and it requires competent English


----------



## emilzaki

emilzaki said:


> Illistrator and it requires competent English





jontymorgan said:


> What occupation are you applying for? The points and English requirements are different depending on your occupation.


Illistrator and it requires competent English.


----------



## badhon2018

Hi All
I have submitted my application for SA state nom on 16th July 2018, accountant. 80 points including state nom point. 
Was wondering if any other accountant here waiting or got nomination recently. If so, when and how long did it take? Thanks in advance and good luck to all.

( I am SA graduate eligible for waivers and exemptions, applied not under high points ) 


would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


----------



## jontymorgan

emilzaki said:


> Illistrator and it requires competent English.


65 points and competent English is fine for your occupation. If you have haven't already got your skills assessment you may want to check if the assessing body has a different English requirement.

The only other restriction SA has on your occupation is that you can only apply for a 489 visa (not a 190 visa) if you are offshore. 

With SA, if you meet their requirements and there is availability in your occupation when you apply then you will get the nomination.


----------



## JASN2015

badhon2018 said:


> Hi All
> I have submitted my application for SA state nom on 16th July 2018, accountant. 80 points including state nom point.
> Was wondering if any other accountant here waiting or got nomination recently. If so, when and how long did it take? Thanks in advance and good luck to all.
> 
> ( I am SA graduate eligible for waivers and exemptions, applied not under high points )
> 
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


you will get the invite in 15-20 weeks according to their current processing time


----------



## olmaza

badhon2018 said:


> Hi All
> I have submitted my application for SA state nom on 16th July 2018, accountant. 80 points including state nom point.
> Was wondering if any other accountant here waiting or got nomination recently. If so, when and how long did it take? Thanks in advance and good luck to all.
> 
> ( I am SA graduate eligible for waivers and exemptions, applied not under high points )
> 
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


You can check this tracker and add your case as well
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e6B4RJHJVbPbDXBSUh8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## indman100

HI All, I am considering SA with 489. Being well settled in Singapore in an IT job with a bank I am having second thoughts whether this is the right step for me. Please can some help with following questions? 
- How is the job market for IT support engineers. I make close to 250K SGD pa.
- Are banking jobs available.
- How good are schools in Adelaide
- ANy reviews from people who actually made the move please?

PLease help with some of these questions as I found out that NSW/Vic are practically closed for me.


----------



## JASN2015

indman100 said:


> HI All, I am considering SA with 489. Being well settled in Singapore in an IT job with a bank I am having second thoughts whether this is the right step for me. Please can some help with following questions?
> - How is the job market for IT support engineers. I make close to 250K SGD pa.
> - Are banking jobs available.
> - How good are schools in Adelaide
> - ANy reviews from people who actually made the move please?
> 
> PLease help with some of these questions as I found out that NSW/Vic are practically closed for me.


I could say one thing,
At the moment you can apply 489 with 70+10 points so if you intended to apply, do it soon,,
if the points requirement goes to 85,90, then you will unable to apply SA.


----------



## jontymorgan

JASN2015 said:


> I could say one thing,
> At the moment you can apply 489 with 70+10 points so if you intended to apply, do it soon,,
> if the points requirement goes to 85,90, then you will unable to apply SA.


Agreed! Also, the high points and chain migration quotas for many IT occupations have already been filled which is another reason to apply as soon as possible before the same happens to your occupation. 

If you have all of your documents ready and don't mind spending $200 for the SA nomination application then I suggest applying now. It is currently taking 15-20 weeks for applications to be processed by SA and you then have another 60 days to submit your visa application to DIBP. It is only at that point you are paying a lot more money. If in that 5-6 month period you change your mind or find out that the job market isn't what you had hoped then you can always withdraw your application and the most you would have lost is $200. Better losing $200 than waiting and finding that the quota for your occupation has been filled or high points has increased to 85 or 90 points like last year.


----------



## Bennet.Christian

New to this group.. hence asking...

I have got 70 points excluding state points... (261313 )

What about invitation for 489 visa and timeline


----------



## jontymorgan

Bennet.Christian said:


> New to this group.. hence asking...
> 
> I have got 70 points excluding state points... (261313 )
> 
> What about invitation for 489 visa and timeline


Unfortunately no possibility this financial year unless you have studied/worked in SA. The regular, high points and chain migration quotas for this occupation were filled in less than two days. You can try next July but you will need to apply as soon as SA starts accepting applications.


----------



## Bennet.Christian

jontymorgan said:


> Unfortunately no possibility this financial year unless you have studied/worked in SA. The regular, high points and chain migration quotas for this occupation were filled in less than two days. You can try next July but you will need to apply as soon as SA starts accepting applications.


I have already applied for SA 489 option on same day invitation opened..


----------



## jontymorgan

Bennet.Christian said:


> I have already applied for SA 489 option on same day invitation opened..


Sorry, I thought you hadn't applied yet. If you meet SA's requirements then you will receive the nomination in 15-20 weeks which is SA's current processing time for applications made after 1 July.


----------



## Bennet.Christian

jontymorgan said:


> Sorry, I thought you hadn't applied yet. If you meet SA's requirements then you will receive the nomination in 15-20 weeks which is SA's current processing time for applications made after 1 July.


No worries buddy.. I was thinking that we could get more info from recent invites.. in this week,,

haven`t heard of any invitation for software engineers recently


----------



## jontymorgan

Bennet.Christian said:


> No worries buddy.. I was thinking that we could get more info from recent invites.. in this week,,
> 
> haven`t heard of any invitation for software engineers recently


All applications are processed in the order received so occupation will not make a difference. Hopefully we will see some June applicants approved soon!


----------



## Bennet.Christian

jontymorgan said:


> All applications are processed in the order received so occupation will not make a difference. Hopefully we will see some June applicants approved soon!


Hoping for best !!


----------



## Adelaidean

Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination *

There are only less than 100 words... to explain why.
I saw some older posts probably 2011 and people said there is an option 'Add another' to post further detail. I do not see any such option....

Am I missing something??? Is this really the total number of words we have to explain our reasons?


----------



## KasunTharaka

AussiDreamer said:


> Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination *
> 
> There are only less than 100 words... to explain why.
> I saw some older posts probably 2011 and people said there is an option 'Add another' to post further detail. I do not see any such option....
> 
> Am I missing something??? Is this really the total number of words we have to explain our reasons?




AFAIK, no need to add more, your are just fine if you described it within given word limit. 
But if you still want to add more details, you can attach it as document i guess. 
Let’s wait until someone confirm. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indman100

are there any it jobs of worth in SA?


----------



## NB

indman100 said:


> are there any it jobs of worth in SA?


Look up in seek.com

Cheers


----------



## Alpana Ashar

Hi does having an visitor visa have an issue if we want to lodge EOI and also State Sponsorship EOI.


----------



## naveenttf

Hi all, anybody here who has gone through MPA test from TRA??? One of my friend applied for MPA and got unsuccessful outcome the reason they have mentioned is as below 

Based on the evidence provided by you to support your claims of employment in your occupation, Trades Recognition Australia (TRA) was unable to verify that the employment was comparable to work at the required skilled level in Australia for a Fitter (General) - 323211. The evidence provided did not meet the requirements as specified in the TRA Migration Points Advice Applicant Guidelines.

he has submitted all his roles and responsibilities letters and all his employment reference documents but still he got unsuccessful outcome, anybody here pl throw some light on how to face this situation now, and is there any alternatives that he can do now ??? Many thanks in advance 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

KasunTharaka said:


> AFAIK, no need to add more, your are just fine if you described it within given word limit.
> But if you still want to add more details, you can attach it as document i guess.
> Let’s wait until someone confirm.
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen the online application and there is no option of attaching a document for migration reasons. There is just this box with 100 words.

Someone who have been through all these steps can confirm!!!


----------



## SoundGene

100 words is enough.. A small para in brief what attracts you to SA

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

jaiswra1 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I have evidence that I have applied in Low Availability. I will draft them an email.
> 
> Thanks again !


Hey Buddy,

What happen to your case?
Have you e-mailed them by providing evidences that you applied before it goes low availability?
Have they respond you?
Please share the progress.
Cheers..!!


----------



## JASN2015

naveenttf said:


> Hi all, anybody here who has gone through MPA test from TRA??? One of my friend applied for MPA and got unsuccessful outcome the reason they have mentioned is as below
> 
> Based on the evidence provided by you to support your claims of employment in your occupation, Trades Recognition Australia (TRA) was unable to verify that the employment was comparable to work at the required skilled level in Australia for a Fitter (General) - 323211. The evidence provided did not meet the requirements as specified in the TRA Migration Points Advice Applicant Guidelines.
> 
> he has submitted all his roles and responsibilities letters and all his employment reference documents but still he got unsuccessful outcome, anybody here pl throw some light on how to face this situation now, and is there any alternatives that he can do now ??? Many thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> hi ,
> what about his MSA, is it positive ?
> while MPA is negotive
> 
> pls list all the documents submitted by him.


----------



## surace

Guys ;(((( ....any news from SA ???


----------



## KasunTharaka

surace said:


> Guys ;(((( ....any news from SA ???


Nop..Not Yet 
probably in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ararmaan28

Is there is anyone in this group who applied for SA state nomination before 1st July with 60pts including ss and received any communication ?


----------



## Naeem Akhtar

Anyone have an idea which area is best to live kn adelaide in terms of living costs and work opportunities available there.


----------



## BulletAK

ararmaan28 said:


> Is there is anyone in this group who applied for SA state nomination before 1st July with 60pts including ss and received any communication ?


Few are still waiting since June.

South Australia - 190/489 - VISA / State Sponsorship - Australia

I guess, it doesn't matter with points. SA finalizes on first come first serve basis.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ararmaan28 said:


> Is there is anyone in this group who applied for SA state nomination before 1st July with 60pts including ss and received any communication ?


It is unlikely they will receive a nomination, as the legislative instruments dictates they need at least 65 points including SS. 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

BulletAK said:


> Few are still waiting since June.
> 
> South Australia - 190/489 - VISA / State Sponsorship - Australia
> 
> I guess, it doesn't matter with points. SA finalizes on first come first serve basis.


This is incorrect information.
Anyone with 60 points including SS, will never get invited irrespective of when he applied , due to change of minimum points threshold by DHA to 65

Cheers


----------



## ararmaan28

newbienz said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few are still waiting since June.
> 
> South Australia - 190/489 - VISA / State Sponsorship - Australia
> 
> I guess, it doesn't matter with points. SA finalizes on first come first serve basis.
> 
> 
> 
> This is incorrect information.
> Anyone with 60 points including SS, will never get invited irrespective of when he applied , due to change of minimum points threshold by DHA to 65
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hello newbienz,
I know they will not get invitation but I’m talking about “communication” as they said this in the news that,they will reach 190 applicants(with 60pts)and may ask them to convert into 489.
This is what I’m asking that has somebody received such kind of message from SA ??

Please check this link:
http://migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/gsm-update


----------



## NB

ararmaan28 said:


> Hello newbienz,
> I know they will not get invitation but I’m talking about “communication” as they said this in the news that,they will reach 190 applicants(with 60pts)and may ask them to convert into 489.
> This is what I’m asking that has somebody received such kind of message from SA ??
> 
> Please check this link:
> GSM update


If you are interested in getting invited under 489, why wait for the state to ask you to convert ?

Anything stopping you from filing a fresh application under 489 ?

Cheers


----------



## ararmaan28

newbienz said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello newbienz,
> I know they will not get invitation but I’m talking about “communication” as they said this in the news that,they will reach 190 applicants(with 60pts)and may ask them to convert into 489.
> This is what I’m asking that has somebody received such kind of message from SA ??
> 
> Please check this link:
> GSM update
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested in getting invited under 489, why wait for the state to ask you to convert ?
> 
> Anything stopping you from filing a fresh application under 489 ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Because of this
“If your 190 state nomination application with 60 points is being finalised after 1 July, we will contact you regarding changing to a 489 state nomination application.“
Do you recommend that I should apply with fresh 489 application??
Or 
I should mail to SA regarding my case?


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Because of this
> “If your 190 state nomination application with 60 points is being finalised after 1 July, we will contact you regarding changing to a 489 state nomination application.“
> Do you recommend that I should apply with fresh 489 application??
> Or
> I should mail to SA regarding my case?


First send SA a mail explaining the issue you faced (I remember last week I suggested you to do it ASAP) , I suppose you have already done it but if you have not received answer from SA , you can file a new application to SA now by paying 201$ .
If I were you, I would definitely file a new one as any occupation may fall into special conditions, if so,, helpless.


----------



## HARESHNN

*Factsheet*



jasn2015 said:


> naveenttf said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all, anybody here who has gone through mpa test from tra??? One of my friend applied for mpa and got unsuccessful outcome the reason they have mentioned is as below
> 
> based on the evidence provided by you to support your claims of employment in your occupation, trades recognition australia (tra) was unable to verify that the employment was comparable to work at the required skilled level in australia for a fitter (general) - 323211. The evidence provided did not meet the requirements as specified in the tra migration points advice applicant guidelines.
> 
> He has submitted all his roles and responsibilities letters and all his employment reference documents but still he got unsuccessful outcome, anybody here pl throw some light on how to face this situation now, and is there any alternatives that he can do now ??? Many thanks in advance
> 
> you should comply with all requirements mentioned in factsheet of fitter, if your roles & responsibilities does not cover all checks of factsheet then you may get unsuccessful outcome. Find the link for factsheet.
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...tion/trade-occupations/guides-and-fact-sheets
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk[/quote
> 
> hi ,
> what about his msa, is it positive ?
> While mpa is negotive
> 
> pls list all the documents submitted by him.
Click to expand...


----------



## BulletAK

newbienz said:


> This is incorrect information.
> Anyone with 60 points including SS, will never get invited irrespective of when he applied , due to change of minimum points threshold by DHA to 65
> 
> Cheers


That change applies after July. What about those who applied before July and when this change was not announced? How then it can be incorrect? 

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

BulletAK said:


> That change applies after July. What about those who applied before July and when this change was not announced? How then it can be incorrect?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


It does not matter when you applied

If you did not get an invite before 1st July, you will never get an invite unless you have atleast 60+5 for 190

Cheers


----------



## BulletAK

newbienz said:


> It does not matter when you applied
> 
> If you did not get an invite before 1st July, you will never get an invite unless you have atleast 60+5 for 190
> 
> Cheers


I understand that. My point was the case was never wrong in any way as you said. It will be updated as soon as the decision is finalized by SA. Either he will be rejected or will change to 489 with points change. 

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

BulletAK said:


> I understand that. My point was the case was never wrong in any way as you said. It will be updated as soon as the decision is finalized by SA. Either he will be rejected or will change to 489 with points change.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


If you are convinced you were correct, good

Keep up the good work

Cheers


----------



## ararmaan28

BulletAK said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not matter when you applied
> 
> If you did not get an invite before 1st July, you will never get an invite unless you have atleast 60+5 for 190
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. My point was the case was never wrong in any way as you said. It will be updated as soon as the decision is finalized by SA. Either he will be rejected or will change to 489 with points change.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I believe what you are saying is true.
L


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> I believe what you are saying is true.
> L




anyway ,did you send them a mail or,,submitted a new application ?

unfortunately , I agreed with NB as DHA announced and confirmed that one who did not receive the invite before 1st july with 50+10 for 489 or 50+5 for 190, he/she never get an invite after 1st of july 2018.
but you are lucky,,still you can file a 489 application (I SA already has converted your one into 489)


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe what you are saying is true.
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway ,did you send them a mail or,,submitted a new application ?
Click to expand...

mailed them. Waiting for reply.

Another guy abhi in this forum also applied for 489 befor 1st july..I don’t know he got it or not


----------



## Probal

Hi All,

I am starting my application as Contract Administrator (511111) through VETASSESS . I have checked in the Occupation list and its in the STSOL list. Can anybody tell me which states are accepting candidates for this Occupation.

Thanks in Advance

Probal Kumar Ghosh


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> mailed them. Waiting for reply.
> 
> Another guy abhi in this forum also applied for 489 befor 1st july..I don’t know he got it or not


5. The instrument preserves the pool and pass mark from the previous instrument for all visa applications for the above visas made before, on or after 1 July 2018 in response to an invitation given by the Minister before 1 July 2018

source : https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## JASN2015

Probal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am starting my application as Contract Administrator (511111) through VETASSESS . I have checked in the Occupation list and its in the STSOL list. Can anybody tell me which states are accepting candidates for this Occupation.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Probal Kumar Ghosh


you can apply SA for 489 with 70+10 points at the moment, other states also may open your occupation in future ,unfortunately currently I have not seen any of states other than SA.

Source : https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> mailed them. Waiting for reply.
> 
> Another guy abhi in this forum also applied for 489 befor 1st july..I don’t know he got it or not


Hi Aarmaan, I have applied for 489 with 65 points and still waiting for outcome, as per our whatsapp conversation 7-10 days back, I suggested you to apply for 489.

Things are becoming harder, Aus will not loose anything if we didn't obey their rules.


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mailed them. Waiting for reply.
> 
> Another guy abhi in this forum also applied for 489 befor 1st july..I don’t know he got it or not
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aarmaan, I have applied for 489 with 65 points and still waiting for outcome, as per our whatsapp conversation 7-10 days back, I suggested you to apply for 489.
> 
> Things are becoming harder, Aus will not loose anything if we didn't obey their rules.
Click to expand...

Hi Abhi,
Is appliying 2 application with same name and docs is considered ok..someone suggested me not to apply for 2nd application as it may lead to duplicacy.


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> Is appliying 2 application with same name and docs is considered ok..someone suggested me not to apply for 2nd application as it may lead to duplicacy.


In that case you can request SA to ignore your existing application and consider only new one.
But as you have already mailed them,,I suggest you to just wait 2,3 days for their reply and act accordingly.


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> Is appliying 2 application with same name and docs is considered ok..someone suggested me not to apply for 2nd application as it may lead to duplicacy.


you have to apply with different EOI, consider your 1st application and EOI for 190 not valid b'cos if SA invites you(not likely to happen) still you won't be able to apply for visa.


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Abhi,
> Is appliying 2 application with same name and docs is considered ok..someone suggested me not to apply for 2nd application as it may lead to duplicacy.
> 
> 
> 
> you have to apply with different EOI, consider your 1st application and EOI for 190 not valid b'cos if SA invites you(not likely to happen) still you won't be able to apply for visa.
Click to expand...

I’m not expecting for 190 invitation rather 489


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ararmaan28 said:


> I’m not expecting for 190 invitation rather 489


I would try to call and speak with someone. Or as JASN suggested, submit a separate 489 application if you meet the nomination criteria, just in case special conditions come into play. 

End of the day the whole of SA is considered regional, which is great.


----------



## vaibhav.dmg

Guys,
I need some help from the experts here.

Below are my details:
ANZSCO 263212
ACS Applied - 28/12/2017
ACS Resutlt - 23/03/2018
PTE 70 - L69/R71/S76/W65 - 29/07/2018
Total Points: 70 (Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Language: 10) 

I am planning for 489 Visa for SA and that will increase my points to 75.

Can anyone please confirm me the current trend by when SA send ITA; are there any chances i will receive ITA with above points?

Vaibhav


----------



## KasunTharaka

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Guys,
> I need some help from the experts here.
> 
> Below are my details:
> ANZSCO 263212
> ACS Applied - 28/12/2017
> ACS Resutlt - 23/03/2018
> PTE 70 - L69/R71/S76/W65 - 29/07/2018
> Total Points: 70 (Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Language: 10)
> 
> I am planning for 489 Visa for SA and that will increase my points to 75.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm me the current trend by when SA send ITA; are there any chances i will receive ITA with above points?
> 
> Vaibhav



Hi Vaibhav,

Unfortunately now your 'ICT Support Engineer' occupation in SA list appearing as 'special conditions apply'. Means either you have to come up with high points which is 80 now or you should be an onshore graduate.
Sorry to inform you that. 
Check your eligibility here.
http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations


----------



## JASN2015

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Guys,
> I need some help from the experts here.
> 
> Below are my details:
> ANZSCO 263212
> ACS Applied - 28/12/2017
> ACS Resutlt - 23/03/2018
> PTE 70 - L69/R71/S76/W65 - 29/07/2018
> Total Points: 70 (Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 10 Language: 10)
> 
> I am planning for 489 Visa for SA and that will increase my points to 75.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm me the current trend by when SA send ITA; are there any chances i will receive ITA with above points?
> 
> Vaibhav



If you could apply SA asap, you could get an invite with 70+10 for a 489 visa in 15-20 weeks with the meeting of requirements set by them.
edit : just noticed that you have 65 +10 points unfortunately ,so get 79+ in PTE and try


----------



## vaibhav.dmg

JASN2015 said:


> If you could apply SA asap, you could get an invite with 70+10 for a 489 visa in 15-20 weeks with the meeting of requirements set by them.
> edit : just noticed that you have 65 +10 points unfortunately ,so get 79+ in PTE and try


Hi,

Thanks for the prompt response.

I will try to improve my PTE points and then apply for it.


----------



## vaibhav.dmg

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> Unfortunately now your 'ICT Support Engineer' occupation in SA list appearing as 'special conditions apply'. Means either you have to come up with high points which is 80 now or you should be an onshore graduate.
> Sorry to inform you that.
> Check your eligibility here.
> Lists of State Nominated Occupations


Hi,

Thanks for your response.

Is it possible if i can re-apply for the ACS assessment under different code, and then i can submit my EOI under other VISA options as well?

Please guide.


----------



## KasunTharaka

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible if i can re-apply for the ACS assessment under different code, and then i can submit my EOI under other VISA options as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Please guide.




Yes you can. 
But first make sure if your new code responsibilities are covered by your employment letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaibhav.dmg

KasunTharaka said:


> Yes you can.
> But first make sure if your new code responsibilities are covered by your employment letter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for this.
If i manage to tweak my R&R in the employment letter, will ACS be able to find out the differences from my old application?


----------



## Alpana Ashar

Hi, 

While filling out details for SA EOI we need to put the same details which we have put in DHA EOI as in details related to education and employment. 

Also with regards to the funds that we have to show can we show fixed deposit, PPF and savings account balance. Also the funds available need to be available prior to lodging EOI or it can be later also. 

Is there any link to understand how to fill SA EOI. 

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> While filling out details for SA EOI we need to put the same details which we have put in DHA EOI as in details related to education and employment.
> 
> Also with regards to the funds that we have to show can we show fixed deposit, PPF and savings account balance. Also the funds available need to be available prior to lodging EOI or it can be later also.
> 
> Is there any link to understand how to fill SA EOI.
> 
> Thanks


hi bro,
just fill the SA application as same data in the EOI
you dont need proofs funds for the SA application o even for the visa lodgement process after the invite


----------



## KasunTharaka

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Thanks for this.
> If i manage to tweak my R&R in the employment letter, will ACS be able to find out the differences from my old application?


It doesn't matter..
If you can provide emp letters with appropriate R&R, you'll be able to get through with it.
Cheers !!!


----------



## Adelaidean

This is from the additional instructions documents on the SA occupation list for ICT

Instructions for state nomination applications for ICT occupations 
with a skills assessment from the Australian Computer Society (ACS).

ICT occupations – offshore applicants
As in 2016/17, in 2017/18 Immigration SA is again requiring offshore applicants for ICT 
occupations that appear on the State Nominated Occupation List to meet a higher 
points requirement on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) 
points test. This will apply to any occupation involving a skills assessment from the 
Australian Computer Society (ACS).

My question:
Does it mean an offshore applicant will require 80 points to be eligible even for an opened occupation such as 261212 (Web Developer)??? 
Though 261212 currently require 70 points though


----------



## KasunTharaka

AussiDreamer said:


> This is from the additional instructions documents on the SA occupation list for ICT
> 
> Instructions for state nomination applications for ICT occupations
> with a skills assessment from the Australian Computer Society (ACS).
> 
> ICT occupations – offshore applicants
> As in 2016/17, in 2017/18 Immigration SA is again requiring offshore applicants for ICT
> occupations that appear on the State Nominated Occupation List to meet a higher
> points requirement on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
> points test. This will apply to any occupation involving a skills assessment from the
> Australian Computer Society (ACS).
> 
> My question:
> Does it mean an offshore applicant will require 80 points to be eligible even for an opened occupation such as 261212 (Web Developer)???
> Though 261212 currently require 70 points though


Nop.
AFAIK. you can still apply for web developer with 70 pts(including SS 10) as its still showing as 'available-green' in the list.
If it need high points(80) it may goes red and state that 'special condition apply'

Someone correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Alpana Ashar

JASN2015 said:


> hi bro,
> just fill the SA application as same data in the EOI
> you dont need proofs funds for the SA application o even for the visa lodgement process after the invite


Hi, 

Thanks for your revert. Also SA is asking for employment reference letters. So can I attach the same letters provided to Vetassess for skill assessment. Also I had provided self declared statutory declaration for one of my previous companies as it had closed down. Is it ok to provide the same. 


Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your revert. Also SA is asking for employment reference letters. So can I attach the same letters provided to Vetassess for skill assessment. Also I had provided self declared statutory declaration for one of my previous companies as it had closed down. Is it ok to provide the same.
> 
> 
> Thanks


yes, those will be ok , furthermore, you can attach payslip,bank statement for the companies which you dont have reference letters as an additional evidence (you can merge all as single pdf file)


----------



## JASN2015

KasunTharaka said:


> Nop.
> AFAIK. you can still apply for web developer with 70 pts(including SS 10) as its still showing as 'available-green' in the list.
> If it need high points(80) it may goes red and state that 'special condition apply'
> 
> Someone correct me if i'm wrong.


well said kasun :clap2:


----------



## Adelaidean

KasunTharaka said:


> Nop.
> AFAIK. you can still apply for web developer with 70 pts(including SS 10) as its still showing as 'available-green' in the list.
> If it need high points(80) it may goes red and state that 'special condition apply'
> 
> Someone correct me if i'm wrong.





JASN2015 said:


> well said kasun :clap2:


Thank you guys for your reply, and I wish both of you are right.

Though today the availability has turned into Low availability.

but there they have given the link of additional documents in this occupation. 
Please check this picture.
https://www.screencast.com/t/pGrT8dw0e9qr
and when we click additional documents we see the following. Btw I am an offshore applicant.
https://www.screencast.com/t/o78TooAWQ

Therefore, I am doubtful

I have applied to ACS for assessment and it has been almost 3 weeks, it seems 261212 will go into special conditions before I get the outcome. My points are 75 for 489 including ss though.

I think there is a difference between Closed and Special conditions apply. It may be possible that an occupation is still open but it also requires special conditions for offshore applicants. However, it is opened for onshore. But Red means this is closed for all whether offshore or onshore. This is what coming in my mind.


----------



## vaibhav.dmg

KasunTharaka said:


> It doesn't matter..
> If you can provide emp letters with appropriate R&R, you'll be able to get through with it.
> Cheers !!!


Thanks a lot Mate.
You have given me some hope of landing in Aussie. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alpana Ashar

Hi, 

Wanted to know if we lodge an EOI with South Australia for 489 can we update the english points later as allowed by DHA to update EOI untill its not freezed. Does SA allow to update points later after lodging EOI. 

Thanks...


----------



## Pnarang3

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to know if we lodge an EOI with South Australia for 489 can we update the english points later as allowed by DHA to update EOI untill its not freezed. Does SA allow to update points later after lodging EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...




You can email them after updating the eoi. They will update ur application accordingly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wanted to know if we lodge an EOI with South Australia for 489 can we update the english points later as allowed by DHA to update EOI untill its not freezed. Does SA allow to update points later after lodging EOI.
> 
> Thanks...


I am not sure if SA allow you to do that but even if you could I don't see any benefit in doing so. With South Australia either you meet the minimum points required or not. Having more points than the minimum does not affect your application in any way nor change your chances of getting approval. Making a change to your points will reset the EOI date so I am not sure if that is problematic for SA. 

If you are wanting to increase your points because you are hoping for a 189 visa in the meantime then creating a new EOI for this purposes would be best.

Does anyone else here have experience of changing points with SA after submission and can confirm that there are definitely no negative knock on effects?


----------



## surace

No invitation yet from SA of June, July applied ?????


----------



## Alpana Ashar

jontymorgan said:


> I am not sure if SA allow you to do that but even if you could I don't see any benefit in doing so. With South Australia either you meet the minimum points required or not. Having more points than the minimum does not affect your application in any way nor change your chances of getting approval. Making a change to your points will reset the EOI date so I am not sure if that is problematic for SA.
> 
> If you are wanting to increase your points because you are hoping for a 189 visa in the meantime then creating a new EOI for this purposes would be best.
> 
> Does anyone else here have experience of changing points with SA after submission and can confirm that there are definitely no negative knock on effects?


Hi, 

Thanks for your reply. I have read in some posts that SA considers application on first come first serve basis. My only challenge is loosing points due to age in couple of months. If I get invite before that its ok but I dont get invite then I need additional points which I am planning to cover through higher English test scores. Another challenge is the occupation might run into special conditions if I need to wait so bit confused on what I should do. 

Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have read in some posts that SA considers application on first come first serve basis. My only challenge is loosing points due to age in couple of months. If I get invite before that its ok but I dont get invite then I need additional points which I am planning to cover through higher English test scores. Another challenge is the occupation might run into special conditions if I need to wait so bit confused on what I should do.
> 
> Thanks


SA does consider applications on a first come first served basis so the date your application is submitted to SA is important. I assume that losing points due to age will put you below the required points for your occupation. If it does then I see little option other than trying to offset that by increasing your points elsewhere. With processing times at 15-20 weeks for post 1 July applications it is quite possible that you won't get accepted before your points drop. Unfortunately SA migration won't fast track applications due to age. 

It might be worth contacting Immigration SA to see if they will accept increased English points against a drop in age points on an application already submitted or if you will need to apply again. At least you will then know your options and can plan accordingly.


----------



## andreyx108b

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wanted to know if we lodge an EOI with South Australia for 489 can we update the english points later as allowed by DHA to update EOI untill its not freezed. Does SA allow to update points later after lodging EOI.
> 
> Thanks...


i think as long as it is not locked you can, have you applied already? you may want to notify SA


----------



## Alpana Ashar

andreyx108b said:


> i think as long as it is not locked you can, have you applied already? you may want to notify SA


I finished drafting application just have to apply. So before lodging I had this doubt. I know that DHA accepts update in EOI as long as its not locked. Not sure about SA. 

Thanks.


----------



## Alpana Ashar

jontymorgan said:


> SA does consider applications on a first come first served basis so the date your application is submitted to SA is important. I assume that losing points due to age will put you below the required points for your occupation. If it does then I see little option other than trying to offset that by increasing your points elsewhere. With processing times at 15-20 weeks for post 1 July applications it is quite possible that you won't get accepted before your points drop. Unfortunately SA migration won't fast track applications due to age.
> 
> It might be worth contacting Immigration SA to see if they will accept increased English points against a drop in age points on an application already submitted or if you will need to apply again. At least you will then know your options and can plan accordingly.


Thanks I shall check with Immigration SA.


----------



## andreyx108b

Alpana Ashar said:


> I finished drafting application just have to apply. So before lodging I had this doubt. I know that DHA accepts update in EOI as long as its not locked. Not sure about SA.
> 
> Thanks.


if you have not applied, that SA does not really care, just mention the final points you have once update the EOI and apply.


----------



## Alpana Ashar

andreyx108b said:


> if you have not applied, that SA does not really care, just mention the final points you have once update the EOI and apply.


Ok thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

Alpana Ashar said:


> Ok thanks.


Good luck mate!


----------



## Alpana Ashar

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck mate!



Am having two other problems while lodging the SA EOI. 

My middle name is not appearing in the details. I tried registering with another email id but still the same problem. I had written to Migration SA but no revert from them. In such situation my name appears correctly but without middle name. In the EOI lodged with DHA I have my complete name appearing. 

My qualifications and employment details are not getting saved even when I have followed all the tips and instructions given on this forum as well as migration SA website. 

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## flaresight

I encountered a problem when filling my name too. It is not displaying my full name and we can't edit by ourselves. I have opened an enquiry but didn't get any answers so far.

In every attached document, my full name is displayed correctly. It is only incomplete in the SA's system (which could use a lot of improvements).

I had to call them to talk about another issue and I briefly explained the situation regarding the name. The attendant told me she believed it wouldn't be an issue.



Alpana Ashar said:


> Am having two other problems while lodging the SA EOI.
> 
> My middle name is not appearing in the details. I tried registering with another email id but still the same problem. I had written to Migration SA but no revert from them. In such situation my name appears correctly but without middle name. In the EOI lodged with DHA I have my complete name appearing.
> 
> My qualifications and employment details are not getting saved even when I have followed all the tips and instructions given on this forum as well as migration SA website.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## naveenttf

HARESHNN said:


> Hi Hareshnn, yes his MSA is positive from Vetassess and MPA is unsuccessful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpana Ashar

Hi wanted to know if we have to attach a separate commitment letter for SA sponsorship. I have just added my statements provided on SA migration website. Are people also attaching separate detailed letters as the website restricts the size of words. 


Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi wanted to know if we have to attach a separate commitment letter for SA sponsorship. I have just added my statements provided on SA migration website. Are people also attaching separate detailed letters as the website restricts the size of words.
> 
> 
> Thanks


No need to add separate one.
Filling the given space is enough.


----------



## JASN2015

@ abhi,
did you get the invite ?
almost pass the 2 months ??


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> @ abhi,
> did you get the invite ?
> almost pass the 2 months ??


Hi Jasn, still waiting.

9 weeks completed, 10th week to go. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Jasn, still waiting.
> 
> 9 weeks completed, 10th week to go. :fingerscrossed:


You should get it 1st,2nd day of next week for sure. :clap2:
good luck bro.


----------



## Ehansa

when i submitted EOI is it essential to attach my 6 months baby passport copy.


----------



## JASN2015

Ehansa said:


> when i submitted EOI is it essential to attach my 6 months baby passport copy.


NO need to attach ANY of documents to an EOI. all the documents should be attached after you get the invite.


----------



## Ehansa

*About EOI*



JASN2015 said:


> NO need to attach ANY of documents to an EOI. all the documents should be attached after you get the invite.


Hi JASN when we submit EOI to NT they ask 

a clear colour copy of your skills assessment, from the relevant Australian skills assessment and assessing authority, for the skilled occupation you have nominated
a detailed current copy of your curriculum vitae or resume

evidence of recent employment in the occupation for which you provided an assessment

clear colour copies of your qualifications, technical certificates and academic transcripts

clear colour copies of the identity page from your passport and those of any


> dependent family members you have included in your application -


 if you are now in Australia or have previously worked or studied in Australia you need to also include evidence of your visa

where required, verifiable evidence of your English proficiency - the NT Government accepts all English tests approved by Australian Government’s Department of Home Affairs

copies of documents showing strong evidence that you can be easily employed in the NT, examples of which could include:

a statement describing your understanding of the NT employment market for your occupation / industry and how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs (a generic statement is insufficient on its own)

evidence your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and explanations of how your qualifications and experience match the selection criteria for real job examples (simple one or two sentence generic statements are insufficient)
real feedback from NT employers on your skills and experience (auto-generated responses from job websites and employer HR departments are insufficient)
a letter of offer of employment and / or signed employment contract from an NT employer (job offers are investigated and verified - bogus documents will result an application being deemed fraudulent)


what are those thing then 



can you explain me


----------



## JASN2015

Ehansa said:


> Hi JASN when we submit EOI to NT they ask
> 
> a clear colour copy of your skills assessment, from the relevant Australian skills assessment and assessing authority, for the skilled occupation you have nominated
> a detailed current copy of your curriculum vitae or resume
> 
> evidence of recent employment in the occupation for which you provided an assessment
> 
> clear colour copies of your qualifications, technical certificates and academic transcripts
> 
> clear colour copies of the identity page from your passport and those of any if you are now in Australia or have previously worked or studied in Australia you need to also include evidence of your visa
> 
> where required, verifiable evidence of your English proficiency - the NT Government accepts all English tests approved by Australian Government’s Department of Home Affairs
> 
> copies of documents showing strong evidence that you can be easily employed in the NT, examples of which could include:
> 
> a statement describing your understanding of the NT employment market for your occupation / industry and how your skills and experience are in line with NT employer needs (a generic statement is insufficient on its own)
> 
> evidence your occupation has been advertised in the NT multiple times and explanations of how your qualifications and experience match the selection criteria for real job examples (simple one or two sentence generic statements are insufficient)
> real feedback from NT employers on your skills and experience (auto-generated responses from job websites and employer HR departments are insufficient)
> a letter of offer of employment and / or signed employment contract from an NT employer (job offers are investigated and verified - bogus documents will result an application being deemed fraudulent)
> 
> 
> what are those thing then
> 
> 
> 
> can you explain me



I have just said about the EOI in the DHA (skillselect system).
for a nomination application from a any of states/Territory in Australia you may need various set of document to send for a invite.All the documents needed for a state nomination application are depending on the State.

If you have any inquiry regarding NT applications , there is a active thread for NT

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...y-state-sponsorship-current-timeline-340.html

good luck


----------



## Ehansa

Thanks JASN.I got it.I already have all the document can i lodge my application for nomination without passport of my baby.after two weeks It also can attach.
If i submit application can i add baby passport later.

then can Appication date be change


----------



## JASN2015

Ehansa said:


> Thanks JASN.I got it.I already have all the document can i lodge my application for nomination without passport of my baby.after two weeks It also can attach.
> If i submit application can i add baby passport later.
> 
> then can Appication date be change


Hi bro,

Are taking about SA application , NT or VISA stage after the final invite from DHA ?


----------



## surace

Hello expert, my Ielts willl expired on November will it be ok if i get invitation from SA before ielts expired. how is possible to get invitation before November 2018


----------



## surace

Hello expert, my Ielts willl expired on November will it be ok if i get invitation from SA before ielts expired. how is possible to get invitation before November 2018.


----------



## JASN2015

surace said:


> Hello expert, my Ielts willl expired on November will it be ok if i get invitation from SA before ielts expired. how is possible to get invitation before November 2018.


YES,,
all the claims in the EOI must be proved until you get the invite.
you will face no issue if it expire after the invite .
good luck bro


----------



## akshit36

Hi All.
I applied for Financial Institution Branch Manager category for 489 visa.
I have a total of 80 points. 
I filed EOI on 06 July 2018 at that time my profile was eligible for high points.
on 6/8/18 the occupation is excluded from high points category.
I have a doubt regarding consideration of my application. Will my application be considered since EOI is submitted on skillselect and SA immigration website before change in rules?
Is it a case that post 06/08/2018, people are not allowed to nominate this occupation on high points?
Please help.


----------



## jontymorgan

ak****36 said:


> Hi All.
> I applied for Financial Institution Branch Manager category for 489 visa.
> I have a total of 80 points.
> I filed EOI on 06 July 2018 at that time my profile was eligible for high points.
> on 6/8/18 the occupation is excluded from high points category.
> I have a doubt regarding consideration of my application. Will my application be considered since EOI is submitted on skillselect and SA immigration website before change in rules?
> Is it a case that post 06/08/2018, people are not allowed to nominate this occupation on high points?
> Please help.


Your application is considered based on the availability at the time it is submitted to SA immigration. Changes in occupation availability after you have applied and paid the $200 fee on the SA immigration website do not affect your nomination. 

I assume when you say that you have have filed your EOI on 6 July 2018 that you also applied on the SA immigration website on the same day. If high points was still available for your occupation on that date then you will be fine.


----------



## JASN2015

ak****36 said:


> Hi All.
> I applied for Financial Institution Branch Manager category for 489 visa.
> I have a total of 80 points.
> I filed EOI on 06 July 2018 at that time my profile was eligible for high points.
> on 6/8/18 the occupation is excluded from high points category.
> I have a doubt regarding consideration of my application. Will my application be considered since EOI is submitted on skillselect and SA immigration website before change in rules?
> Is it a case that post 06/08/2018, people are not allowed to nominate this occupation on high points?
> Please help.


As jonty said you will face no issue, you should receive the outcome within 15-20 weeks.


----------



## KasunTharaka

Any news for today ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surace

Quit today... no good news


----------



## surace

Any one has experienced if we email to SA for faster process like if someone,s age will reduces the point or skill assessment will expired or English test will expired. will they look at the case ???


----------



## saikishoreal

Hello Guys, i received approval from SA today. Details are in my signature.


----------



## JASN2015

saikishoreal said:


> Hello Guys, i received approval from SA today. Details are in my signature.


My heartiest congratulations bro


----------



## Abhi_

So guyz, today there are 2 invites, both applicants applied on 5th July.

Once again, congratulations Sai


----------



## BulletAK

saikishoreal said:


> Hello Guys, i received approval from SA today. Details are in my signature.


Many congratulations brother!


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> So guyz, today there are 2 invites, both applicants applied on 5th July.
> 
> Once again, congratulations Sai


but I have only seen one which is sai's


----------



## BulletAK

JASN2015 said:


> but I have only seen one which is sai's


Another one confirmed in our group. He will soon update


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> but I have only seen one which is sai's


yeah, the other is Vino.

Source: Whatsapp Grp


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> Another one confirmed in our group. He will soon update


glad to know BulletAK


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> yeah, the other is Vino.
> 
> Source: Whatsapp Grp


ok bro,glad to know, I am not aware of the whatup group though


----------



## Alpana Ashar

saikishoreal said:


> Hello Guys, i received approval from SA today. Details are in my signature.


Hi, 

Congratulations!!!

That was quite quick as the SA website mentions processing times as 15-20 weeks. And just want to know what was the mismatch in your name. Even I have applied as I have name mismatch as in my middle name is not appearing in the details and I am not able to change it. 

Thanks


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> ok bro,glad to know, I am not aware of the whatup group though


As I am in 10th week of my application, thinking to call them tomorrow once to remind my case


----------



## saikishoreal

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> That was quite quick as the SA website mentions processing times as 15-20 weeks. And just want to know what was the mismatch in your name. Even I have applied as I have name mismatch as in my middle name is not appearing in the details and I am not able to change it.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, my name in Immigration SA website is slightly different than what is there in the passport. So, they contacted me to check if both are same.


----------



## newhan

Abhi_ said:


> As I am in 10th week of my application, thinking to call them tomorrow once to remind my case


please kindly share the result of conversation with SA. I am on the 9th week of my application now...


----------



## Abhi_

newhan said:


> please kindly share the result of conversation with SA. I am on the 9th week of my application now...


they said that its in assessment stage with CO and can't share any tentative timeline for outcome.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Abhi_ said:


> they said that its in assessment stage with CO and can't share any tentative timeline for outcome.


Thanks for sharing - at least your application is with someone  

It took me more than a month for my ACT application to get to a CO, and then within a week the CO had completed their assessment. But I have to wait another 3-4 weeks for the ACT delegate to sign off (I think this is to abide by the DHA quota per year or month). 

Just in case that helps.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> they said that its in assessment stage with CO and can't share any tentative timeline for outcome.


Abhi
DHA make decisions to remove or add occupatons based on the recommendation of Department of Jobs and Small Business and they issued red traffic light for some occupation. DHA will not removed or add any occupation which do not contain on the Department of Jobs and Small Business.

what I need to tell is ,, you DO NOT have to worry of that fear which is in your mind. 
and you will get the outcome in this week.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Abhi
> DHA make decisions to remove or add occupatons based on the recommendation of Department of Jobs and Small Business and they issued red traffic light for some occupation. DHA will not removed or add any occupation which do not contain on the Department of Jobs and Small Business.
> 
> what I need to tell is ,, you DO NOT have to worry of that fear which is in your mind.
> and you will get the outcome in this week.


Thanks Jasn, this is really helpful because of the reason that my occupation came in traffic light bulletin in last December. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JASN2015 said:


> Abhi
> DHA make decisions to remove or add occupatons based on the recommendation of Department of Jobs and Small Business and they issued red traffic light for some occupation. DHA will not removed or add any occupation which do not contain on the Department of Jobs and Small Business.
> 
> what I need to tell is ,, you DO NOT have to worry of that fear which is in your mind.
> and you will get the outcome in this week.


Bro this is what I am worried about too. 

That my state nomination will be delayed, and the skills list will change, and my occupation will no longer be eligible for 190. 

Have you heard of skills added or removed that were not highlighted on the traffic light bulletin? I know some occupations have been flagged for removal in the past but not removed. 

I'm curious if there are some jobs that were not flagged, but after the consultation process were removed.


----------



## Abhi_

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Bro this is what I am worried about too.
> 
> That my state nomination will be delayed, and the skills list will change, and my occupation will no longer be eligible for 190.
> 
> Have you heard of skills added or removed that were not highlighted on the traffic light bulletin? I know some occupations have been flagged for removal in the past but not removed.
> 
> I'm curious if there are some jobs that were not flagged, but after the consultation process were removed.


Well I agree with Jasn, DHA has consultation service specifically for this purpose, so they should not remove any occupation without consultation of stakeholders.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Abhi_ said:


> Well I agree with Jasn, DHA has consultation service specifically for this purpose, so they should not remove any occupation without consultation of stakeholders.


The thing is, the submissions received in the latest round by the Department of Jobs & Training will not be made public (the ones that were willing to be made public) until the combined lists are updated by DHA. 

The traffic light bulletin was released on 31 May 2018, based on preliminary labour market testing done by the Department of Jobs & Training (their methodology is here: https://docs.jobs.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/1710_methodology_approach_final.pdf) - but I'm worried that in the interim period, based on submissions received that occupations not highlighted in the traffic light bulletin may be removed (including my own).

Nothing to do except wait I guess.


----------



## JASN2015

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Bro this is what I am worried about too.
> 
> That my state nomination will be delayed, and the skills list will change, and my occupation will no longer be eligible for 190.
> 
> Have you heard of skills added or removed that were not highlighted on the traffic light bulletin? I know some occupations have been flagged for removal in the past but not removed.
> 
> I'm curious if there are some jobs that were not flagged, but after the consultation process were removed.


hi PrettyIsotonic bro ,
AFAIK some occupation (no all) may be removed or change the list. its more unlikely to affect these removal for occupation which are not in the traffic light as department of job and business is a government body. DHA will not overite there recommendations.
but finally god knows how DHA behave, we can hope for the best as its Australia (not a country like ours that why we are dying to settle in Ausi) 

just hope for the best and you will gain nothing by worrying. if something happens in the future we should adjest to it and definitely there is way to overcome the barriers we come across everyday in our lives 

I am sure both you and abhi face no issue in this regards and I wish you all the best your invites.


----------



## JASN2015

duplicated by mistake


----------



## Abhi_

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The thing is, the submissions received in the latest round by the Department of Jobs & Training will not be made public (the ones that were willing to be made public) until the combined lists are updated by DHA.
> 
> The traffic light bulletin was released on 31 May 2018, based on preliminary labour market testing done by the Department of Jobs & Training (their methodology is here: https://docs.jobs.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/1710_methodology_approach_final.pdf) - but I'm worried that in the interim period, based on submissions received that occupations not highlighted in the traffic light bulletin may be removed (including my own).
> 
> Nothing to do except wait I guess.


I am not sure on this, consultation services are only for highlighted occupations in Bulletin list. That's what I believe.

Last Dec, my occupation was highlighted to be removed, so I went through every consultation sent to department, they are all towards highlighted occupations.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Abhi_ said:


> I am not sure on this, consultation services are only for highlighted occupations in Bulletin list. That's what I believe.
> 
> Last Dec, my occupation was highlighted to be removed, so I went through every consultation sent to department, they are all towards highlighted occupations.


Thanks for sharing, that is comforting to note!

Hope you get an invite soon Abhi


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JASN2015 said:


> hi PrettyIsotonic bro ,
> AFAIK some occupation (no all) may be removed or change the list. its more unlikely to affect these removal for occupation which are not in the traffic light as department of job and business is a government body. DHA will not overite there recommendations.
> but finally god knows how DHA behave, we can hope for the best as its Australia (not a country like ours that why we are dying to settle in Ausi)
> 
> just hope for the best and you will gain nothing by worrying. if something happens in the future we should adjest to it and definitely there is way to overcome the barriers we come across everyday in our lives
> 
> I am sure both you and abhi face no issue in this regards and I wish you all the best your invites.


Thanks for your reply bro - I am getting better at worrying less! But sometimes I get this irrational worry, that everything will work out but the DHA combined list will work against me, haha. 

Another 1-2 weeks for me to get my ACT nomination :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ShPaul

saikishoreal said:


> Hello Guys, i received approval from SA today. Details are in my signature.



Congratulations saikishoreal:clap2:

This gives us all great hope. Btw, are you having any job offer from SA bro?


----------



## ShPaul

Abhi_ said:


> yeah, the other is Vino.
> 
> Source: Whatsapp Grp


Hi Abhi, is it the watsapp group with the name "SA Immigration - 2018"?

If it is another group, can you pls PM me the group link? Thanks.


----------



## ShPaul

newbienz said:


> If you are interested in getting invited under 489, why wait for the state to ask you to convert ?
> 
> Anything stopping you from filing a fresh application under 489 ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

On reading this post, it looks like you mean it was ok for an applicant to file both 190 and 489 at the same time using different EOIs. Wouldn't the CO know because it is the same name for both applications even though they were filed days apart? Please enlighten! I have always had this query! Thanks.


----------



## jontymorgan

ShPaul said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> On reading this post, it looks like you mean it was ok for an applicant to file both 190 and 489 at the same time using different EOIs. Wouldn't the CO know because it is the same name for both applications even though they were filed days apart? Please enlighten! I have always had this query! Thanks.


SA has no problem with someone applying multiple times. This is from their website:

_If you have submitted multiple applications for state nomination, these will be processed in date order. You can contact Immigration SA to withdraw applications you no longer want processed._

Other than unusual situations like the points being increased from 1 July, I am not sure what the benefit of multiple applications would be. If you meet the requirements set by SA at the time of application then you will get an invite. Multiple applications do not increase your chances of nomination.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello folks,

Need some information!!

Can a business analyst 261111 can apply for south Australia 190 or 489 visa ??
Do we have to fulfill any requirements to be applicable for the visa ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## jontymorgan

AP SINGH said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Need some information!!
> 
> Can a business analyst 261111 can apply for south Australia 190 or 489 visa ??
> Do we have to fulfill any requirements to be applicable for the visa ??
> 
> Thanks in advance


This occupation is currently only available if you are an international graduate of South Australia or have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months. All other options, including high points and chain migration, are closed for this occupation for this year. The availability will reset again in July 2019.


----------



## JASN2015

AP SINGH said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Need some information!!
> 
> Can a business analyst 261111 can apply for south Australia 190 or 489 visa ??
> Do we have to fulfill any requirements to be applicable for the visa ??
> 
> Thanks in advance


bro,
Unfortunately I also have to agree with Jonty


----------



## Alpana Ashar

any invites from SA???


----------



## JASN2015

Hi all,

Any updates ?


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any updates ?


Hi jasn,
I have received communication from SA to amid my 190 application to 489 and asked additional doc of my brother.


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn,
> I have received communication from SA to amid my 190 application to 489 and asked additional doc of my brother.


Oh awesome,
Did you file a fresh application as well ?
If so,, notify them to withdraw it 

good luck bro,
you will get your invite in next week :clap2:


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any updates ?


No new invites, wait is killing


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn,
> I have received communication from SA to amid my 190 application to 489 and asked additional doc of my brother.


What docs have you shared at time of application of your brother ?


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jasn,
> I have received communication from SA to amid my 190 application to 489 and asked additional doc of my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh awesome,
> Did you file a fresh application as well ?
> If so,, notify them to withdraw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck bro,
> you will get your invite in next week
Click to expand...

No I didn’t as I was busy with work.. saved 200 bucks..(hahaha) 
I will amend my eoi and provide additional doc by today.


----------



## ararmaan28

ararmaan28 said:


> JASN2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jasn,
> I have received communication from SA to amid my 190 application to 489 and asked additional doc of my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh awesome,
> Did you file a fresh application as well ?
> If so,, notify them to withdraw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck bro,
> you will get your invite in next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn’t as I was busy with work.. saved 200 bucks..(hahaha)
> I will amend my eoi and provide additional doc by today.
Click to expand...

I have one doubt. How much processing time they will further take once I’m done submitting the requested docs by today.?


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> I have one doubt. How much processing time they will further take once I’m done submitting the requested docs by today.?


It will depends on the assessor and quality of the docs


----------



## ararmaan28

What docs have you shared at time of application of your brother ?[/QUOTE]

Utility bills and relationship proof DOB,marriage cert etc


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> What docs have you shared at time of application of your brother ?


Utility bills and relationship proof DOB,marriage cert etc[/QUOTE]

Ok Great!

would request you to join Whatsapp group as it sometime it become difficult to chat on private window.

Whats docs have they asked for ?

You will get your grant soon. All the Best!


----------



## Alpana Ashar

Hi all, 

I have also applied for SA and would like to join the SA whatsapp group. Can you please share link. 

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have also applied for SA and would like to join the SA whatsapp group. Can you please share link.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Can you please add your case here: South Australia - 190/489 - VISA / State Sponsorship - Australia

You may also join the group as well through the same sheet. 

Thanks.


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What docs have you shared at time of application of your brother ?
> 
> 
> 
> Utility bills and relationship proof DOB,marriage cert etc
Click to expand...

Ok Great!

would request you to join Whatsapp group as it sometime it become difficult to chat on private window.

Whats docs have they asked for ?

You will get your grant soon. All the Best![/QUOTE]

Hi can you please pm me link I’m not able to open it through doc sheet


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Ok Great!
> 
> would request you to join Whatsapp group as it sometime it become difficult to chat on private window.
> 
> Whats docs have they asked for ?
> 
> You will get your grant soon. All the Best!


Hi can you please pm me link I’m not able to open it through doc sheet[/QUOTE]

We are adding you in group.


----------



## ShPaul

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi jasn,
> I have received communication from SA to amid my 190 application to 489 and asked additional doc of my brother.


Your timeline pls share if possible ararmaan28 !


----------



## ararmaan28

ShPaul said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jasn,
> I have received communication from SA to amid my 190 application to 489 and asked additional doc of my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Your timeline pls share if possible ararmaan28 !
Click to expand...

Occupation 312111
EOI created 31 May 2018
SA 190 state nomination applied on 23june 
SA Communication recieved on 16thAugust


----------



## rahulddam

SA has closed applications for FIA 222311 under high points But not for FIM 222312???
any valuable comments ... as i am looking to apply and confused under which code should i apply for assessment?


----------



## jontymorgan

rahulddam said:


> SA has closed applications for FIA 222311 under high points But not for FIM 222312???
> any valuable comments ... as i am looking to apply and confused under which code should i apply for assessment?


If you want to apply to SA this year then you will need to get an assessment under FIM 222312. The quota for FIA 222311 will not reset until July 2019. Before getting the assessment ,make sure that your job responsibilities align with the standard tasks expected for an FIM.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

I got an email today from SA, to submit more docs of my sister and my Father's name discrepancies.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got an email today from SA, to submit more docs of my sister and my Father's name discrepancies.


Oh great,you will be the next invitee


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Oh great,you will be the next invitee


Hi Jasn, need your advice

I have got an email from SA to explain below:

"I have noted a discrepancy with your father’s name, which is listed as Suresh Kumar on your birth certificate, but in your passport and other documentation is listed as Suresh Sharma? Please provide a copy of the official Indian family relationship documentation that confirms all your names and your family relationship".

Can you please suggest what exactly are they looking for? Is it just me and my father relationship proof or whole family tree kind of thing.

Please note that I have applied under Chain Migration Category.

TIA


----------



## andreyx108b

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Jasn, need your advice
> 
> I have got an email from SA to explain below:
> 
> "I have noted a discrepancy with your father’s name, which is listed as Suresh Kumar on your birth certificate, but in your passport and other documentation is listed as Suresh Sharma? Please provide a copy of the official Indian family relationship documentation that confirms all your names and your family relationship".
> 
> Can you please suggest what exactly are they looking for? Is it just me and my father relationship proof or whole family tree kind of thing.
> 
> Please note that I have applied under Chain Migration Category.
> 
> TIA


I would reckon you and your father. Why are there discrepancies?


----------



## Abhi_

andreyx108b said:


> I would reckon you and your father. Why are there discrepancies?


Thanks for your reply.

My Father's full name is Suresh Kumar Sharma, he expired in year 1992.

Me, my mom and my 3 sisters are using his name as Suresh Kumar/Suresh Sharma.

problem is, my DOB and old passport has Suresh Kumar and all rest of docs have Suresh Sharma( this is because of negligence error in my Class 10th Mark sheet where it is listed as Suresh Sharma and it serves as official DOB document in India).

Can you please guide how should I explain it to CO.

TIA


----------



## Abhi_

Hi Guyz, 

I got my invite today


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I got my invite today


Congratulations Abhi,

I’m waiting


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I got my invite today



ohh great news,,awesome, my congratulations bro,,
I said you are the NEXT in this forum


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Jasn, need your advice
> 
> I have got an email from SA to explain below:
> 
> "I have noted a discrepancy with your father’s name, which is listed as Suresh Kumar on your birth certificate, but in your passport and other documentation is listed as Suresh Sharma? Please provide a copy of the official Indian family relationship documentation that confirms all your names and your family relationship".
> 
> Can you please suggest what exactly are they looking for? Is it just me and my father relationship proof or whole family tree kind of thing.
> 
> Please note that I have applied under Chain Migration Category.
> 
> TIA


I thing already you have sorted this out as you have received the invite 
congrats again


----------



## BulletAK

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I got my invite today


Lovely man! Many congrats!


----------



## Abhi_

Thank you everyone, for all your support and motivation


----------



## Awaisi

Need Expert opinion on this;
If I apply EOI in SA eligible list and some days later if that occupation get closed or turn into special conditions apply, will this effect my EOI ?? Will I get my invitation or not ?


----------



## jontymorgan

Awaisi said:


> Need Expert opinion on this;
> If I apply EOI in SA eligible list and some days later if that occupation get closed or turn into special conditions apply, will this effect my EOI ?? Will I get my invitation or not ?


For SA nomination, the occupation status is determined at the time you apply to SA and pay the $200 application fee. If there is availability at that point then you will get an invitation even if the occupation moves to special conditions or is closed at a later date.

The only exception to this is if DIBP removes an occupation from the list of eligible occupations. In that case, DIBP usually only process applications where the full visa application has been made to them before the occupation is removed.


----------



## Abhi_

jontymorgan said:


> For SA nomination, the occupation status is determined at the time you apply to SA and pay the $200 application fee. If there is availability at that point then you will get an invitation even if the occupation moves to special conditions or is closed at a later date.
> 
> The only exception to this is if DIBP removes an occupation from the list of eligible occupations. In that case, DIBP usually only process applications where the full visa application has been made to them before the occupation is removed.


Hello Jonty,

Are you sure, full visa application has to be made? I doubt

I think they count on valid invitation, one who receives invite is however eligible to apply within 60 days irrespective of removal of occupation from MTSOL, STSOL and ROL.


----------



## Abhi469

Hello Abhi,

I am newer to this forum. I just saw that someone got invitation from SA for 489.

I just want to know when did he apply for the same and when did he pay fees of $200? I am also waiting for invitation. I applied on 5th July at 12.30PM IST. 

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hello Jonty,
> 
> Are you sure, full visa application has to be made? I doubt
> 
> I think they count on valid invitation, one who receives invite is however eligible to apply within 60 days irrespective of removal of occupation from MTSOL, STSOL and ROL.


Now you are totaly safe,,dont worry,
but Do the lodge the visa by paying fee asap , who knows what will happen in the future.

I thing Jonty was trying to say that If the INVITATION have been issued when DHA remove the occupation from their list, then he/she will face no issue.

but the When you apply, your occupation is on the DHA lists. If DHA removes the occupation before the invitation is issued by the state, then you will be unable to lodge visa even if the state issue the invitation in a later late (but I don't think the state will issue invitation after DHA removes occupations)


----------



## Abhi469

Hello Abhi_,

First of congratulations for invitation. May I know when did you apply and pay fees of 200$? I want to know time because I also applied the same and waiting for invitation. I applied on 5th July 12.30PM IST.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hello Jonty,
> 
> Are you sure, full visa application has to be made? I doubt
> 
> I think they count on valid invitation, one who receives invite is however eligible to apply within 60 days irrespective of removal of occupation from MTSOL, STSOL and ROL.


for your relief 
Generally, the law acts as below scenario 


3. The instrument operates to set a pool and pass mark of 65 for the “points” system under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act for the following three classes of visa where an application is made on or *after 1 July 2018 in response to an invitation given by the Minister on or after 1 July 2018:*

5. The instrument preserves the pool and pass mark from the previous instrument for all visa applications for the above visas made before, on or after 1 July 2018 in response to *an invitation given by the Minister before 1 July 2018.*

Source : https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> for your relief
> Generally, the law acts as below scenario
> 
> 
> 3. The instrument operates to set a pool and pass mark of 65 for the “points” system under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act for the following three classes of visa where an application is made on or *after 1 July 2018 in response to an invitation given by the Minister on or after 1 July 2018:*
> 
> 5. The instrument preserves the pool and pass mark from the previous instrument for all visa applications for the above visas made before, on or after 1 July 2018 in response to *an invitation given by the Minister before 1 July 2018.*
> 
> Source : https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


Hello Jasn

Thanks for your reply.

Yes, definitely I will apply asap.


----------



## Abhi_

Abhi469 said:


> Hello Abhi_,
> 
> First of congratulations for invitation. May I know when did you apply and pay fees of 200$? I want to know time because I also applied the same and waiting for invitation. I applied on 5th July 12.30PM IST.


Hello Abhi469, I applied on 8th June 2018. It took 73 days fro invite.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

till what time can we submit docs after making payment?

Are there some docs which are mandatory to submit before making payment ?

TIA


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> till what time can we submit docs after making payment?
> 
> Are there some docs which are mandatory to submit before making payment ?
> 
> TIA


Hi abhi,
Before 1st July, we just paid the fee and then uploaded the documents about within a month.
but after 1st of July ,, I heard you have to first upload the docs (but you can give a reason why you cant provide docs now and upload after lodgement) and pay fee.
Now you can create a immiaccout and do your medicals earliest and then can lodge/pay the visa using the same immiaccont or efferent one.


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Hi abhi,
> Before 1st July, we just paid the fee and then uploaded the documents about within a month.
> but after 1st of July ,, I heard you have to first upload the docs (but you can give a reason why you cant provide docs now and upload after lodgement) and pay fee.
> Now you can create a immiaccout and do your medicals earliest and then can lodge/pay the visa using the same immiaccont or efferent one.


Thanks Jasn, 

1 more clarity

In my current company, I got my reference letter in Jan'18 during Vetassess process, after that I denied my promotion and took appraisal in salary. 

Should I submit same reference letter mentioning old salary( along with salary appraisal letter) or take new new reference letter?


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Thanks Jasn,
> 
> 1 more clarity
> 
> In my current company, I got my reference letter in Jan'18 during Vetassess process, after that I denied my promotion and took appraisal in salary.
> 
> Should I submit same reference letter mentioning old salary( along with salary appraisal letter) or take new new reference letter?


Hi Abhi,

It might be enough but Its better to get fresh reference letter in a company letter head with RNR (preferably from HR) as existing one is 8 months old (the salary is not mentioned in my reference letter as its not a general practice to include the salary in a reference letter in my country) to prevent CO contact asking a fresh one.  (I got fresh one after the invite and uploaded)


----------



## Sidds

I am in the process of filing visa 489. Can i do medicals after paying and submitting the visa or do i have to do it before submitting?


----------



## Abhi_

JASN2015 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> It might be enough but Its better to get fresh reference letter in a company letter head with RNR (preferably from HR) as existing one is 8 months old (the salary is not mentioned in my reference letter as its not a general practice to include the salary in a reference letter in my country) to prevent CO contact asking a fresh one.  (I got fresh one after the invite and uploaded)


Thanks Jasn


----------



## Sidds

JASN2015 said:


> Abhi_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> till what time can we submit docs after making payment?
> 
> Are there some docs which are mandatory to submit before making payment ?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Hi abhi,
> Before 1st July, we just paid the fee and then uploaded the documents about within a month.
> but after 1st of July ,, I heard you have to first upload the docs (but you can give a reason why you cant provide docs now and upload after lodgement) and pay fee.
> Now you can create a immiaccout and do your medicals earliest and then can lodge/pay the visa using the same immiaccont or efferent one.
Click to expand...

 Hi Jasn,I am in the process of filing visa 489. Can i do medicals after paying and submitting the visa or do i have to do it before submitting?


----------



## JASN2015

Sidds said:


> I am in the process of filing visa 489. Can i do medicals after paying and submitting the visa or do i have to do it before submitting?


you could do it either before or after the lodgment of visa, but most members do it BEFORE paying/lodging as DHA recommend to do it before
I also did the same


----------



## Sidds

JASN2015 said:


> Sidds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the process of filing visa 489. Can i do medicals after paying and submitting the visa or do i have to do it before submitting?
> 
> 
> 
> you could do it either before or after the lodgment of visa, but most members do it BEFORE paying/lodging.
Click to expand...

 Thank you for your reply. Just one more clarication, is the application considered submitted after the medicals are done or the day when the payment is made?


----------



## JASN2015

Sidds said:


> Thank you for your reply. Just one more clarication, is the application considered submitted after the medicals are done or the day when the payment is made?


Hi bro,
Once you made the payment for the visa ,,, its lodged  (received) (all other factors are evidence, medical is the evidence of the heath)


----------



## Abhi_

Hi Jasn, can you please elaborate a little on medicals.

what is HapID, how to link medicals etc.


----------



## Sidds

Hi bro,
Once you made the payment for the visa ,,, its lodged







(received) (all other factors are evidence, medical is the evidence of the heath)[/QUOTE] thanks a lot for your help. Much appreciated 😊


----------



## Sidds

please ignore my last message. Just wanted to thank Jasn for his help. I don't see a way to delete that post.


----------



## JASN2015

Abhi_ said:


> Hi Jasn, can you please elaborate a little on medicals.
> 
> what is HapID, how to link medicals etc.


hi bro,

1. you have to create an immiaccout 
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

2. then Go medicals 
3. then fill the medical application
4. you will get the HAP ID for your family (you have one ID and others have different IDs)
5. Then you can print referral letters for each member which contain hap-id 
6. Go to the near heath clinic in your country which is aproved by DHA 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

7. Finally,
you can enter the HAP-ID for each person in the VISA application when you fill it.

Note : to fill the visa application you have to log into EOI (skillselect account) and click APPLY VISA button and you will be directed to immoaccout home page, then you can log into your immiaccout which was used for the medical applicaton


best of luck bro.


----------



## JASN2015

Sidds said:


> please ignore my last message. Just wanted to thank Jasn for his help. I don't see a way to delete that post.


dont worry bro ,,either i cant see a delete botton


----------



## Abhi_

Thank you Bro, Jasn.


----------



## ararmaan28

Hiii everyone,

I recieved my invitation today!


----------



## JASN2015

ararmaan28 said:


> Hiii everyone,
> 
> I recieved my invitation today!


Many many congrats bro,
I wish you good luck for your future process.


----------



## ararmaan28

JASN2015 said:


> Many many congrats bro,
> I wish you good luck for your future process.


thanks JASN bro...


----------



## surace

Communication from Immigration SA
View this email in your browser

Processing Times – High volumes 

Immigration SA has received a high volume of General Skilled Migration 190/489 state nomination applications in July and August. The current processing times are available here.

Immigration SA is working hard to process applications and reduce the overall processing times. If your application is within the published processing time, we request that you do not submit an enquiry, email or phone requesting a processing update. These type of enquiries are taking the Immigration SA team away from processing applications and will not be responded to. 

Expiry related concerns 

If your application has expiry related issues which will occur before it is scheduled to be processed (refer to our processing times), you can use the enquiry function to notify Immigration SA. 

We cannot guarantee faster processing, but we will flag the application for consideration, priority will be given to applicants already residing in South Australia. Please note we will not respond to your enquiry (this is so we can focus on processing applications).

To notify Immigration SA please follow these steps: 

Log into your account, select submit enquiry, then select the following: 

Enquiry Topic - State Nomination
Enquiry Subject - General Skilled Migration
Enquiry Category - Application Enquiry. 

You will need to know your GSM application lodgement number to make this enquiry.

Use the enquiry to notify Immigration SA if one of the following circumstances applies to you. 

Your current visa is due to expire. 
Your supporting documents are due to expire (this only applies to applicants in South Australia) 
You are about to turn 45 and will no longer qualify for state nomination 
You will be losing points due to age soon and will no longer meet the 65 point pass mark (this only applies to 489 applications)

We appreciate your patience during this busy period and hope to return to our normal processing times.
Copyright © 2018 Immigration South Australia, All rights reserved.
You are receiving this email because you are an Immigration SA registered user.

Our mailing address is:
Immigration South Australia
GPO Box 320
Adelaide, SA 5001
Australia

Add us to your address book


Want to change how you receive these emails?
You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list

I got this email from SA what is this mean ??? any guess..is this mean my application getting delay?


----------



## Michael2035

Hello everyone 
I lodged my application at 7/7/2018
and after that i downloaded the summery for it and everything was okay
and today i downloaded it and when i was reviewing it there was no data under the Employment History tab
so is there a problem at my Employment History and i have to upload it again ?!


----------



## Abhi_

Michael2035 said:


> Hello everyone
> I lodged my application at 7/7/2018
> and after that i downloaded the summery for it and everything was okay
> and today i downloaded it and when i was reviewing it there was no data under the Employment History tab
> so is there a problem at my Employment History and i have to upload it again ?!


Its same with everyone, nothing to worry, they did some changes in their website.

All the Best!


----------



## Abhi_

surace said:


> Communication from Immigration SA
> View this email in your browser
> 
> Processing Times – High volumes
> 
> Immigration SA has received a high volume of General Skilled Migration 190/489 state nomination applications in July and August. The current processing times are available here.
> 
> Immigration SA is working hard to process applications and reduce the overall processing times. If your application is within the published processing time, we request that you do not submit an enquiry, email or phone requesting a processing update. These type of enquiries are taking the Immigration SA team away from processing applications and will not be responded to.
> 
> Expiry related concerns
> 
> If your application has expiry related issues which will occur before it is scheduled to be processed (refer to our processing times), you can use the enquiry function to notify Immigration SA.
> 
> We cannot guarantee faster processing, but we will flag the application for consideration, priority will be given to applicants already residing in South Australia. Please note we will not respond to your enquiry (this is so we can focus on processing applications).
> 
> To notify Immigration SA please follow these steps:
> 
> Log into your account, select submit enquiry, then select the following:
> 
> Enquiry Topic - State Nomination
> Enquiry Subject - General Skilled Migration
> Enquiry Category - Application Enquiry.
> 
> You will need to know your GSM application lodgement number to make this enquiry.
> 
> Use the enquiry to notify Immigration SA if one of the following circumstances applies to you.
> 
> Your current visa is due to expire.
> Your supporting documents are due to expire (this only applies to applicants in South Australia)
> You are about to turn 45 and will no longer qualify for state nomination
> You will be losing points due to age soon and will no longer meet the 65 point pass mark (this only applies to 489 applications)
> 
> We appreciate your patience during this busy period and hope to return to our normal processing times.
> Copyright © 2018 Immigration South Australia, All rights reserved.
> You are receiving this email because you are an Immigration SA registered user.
> 
> Our mailing address is:
> Immigration South Australia
> GPO Box 320
> Adelaide, SA 5001
> Australia
> 
> Add us to your address book
> 
> 
> Want to change how you receive these emails?
> You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list
> 
> I got this email from SA what is this mean ??? any guess..is this mean my application getting delay?


No, its a just a message from them that they have huge amount of applications and they are trying to complete applications as per processing time (15 weeks -20 weeks) and applicants should not bother them with any irrelevant queries as it causes more delay.

In simple words, have patience and wait for outcome.


----------



## Michael2035

Thanks brother 😊


----------



## JASN2015

Michael2035 said:


> Hello everyone
> I lodged my application at 7/7/2018
> and after that i downloaded the summery for it and everything was okay
> and today i downloaded it and when i was reviewing it there was no data under the Employment History tab
> so is there a problem at my Employment History and i have to upload it again ?!


Hi bro what is missing ?
Attachment or answers to questions ??


----------



## Michael2035

JASN2015 said:


> Michael2035 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> I lodged my application at 7/7/2018
> and after that i downloaded the summery for it and everything was okay
> and today i downloaded it and when i was reviewing it there was no data under the Employment History tab
> so is there a problem at my Employment History and i have to upload it again ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro what is missing ?
> Attachment or answers to questions ??
Click to expand...

Hello JANS
The pdf before was showing the answers but now it's missing (it's already was not showing the attachments before)


----------



## JASN2015

Michael2035 said:


> Hello JANS
> The pdf before was showing the answers but now it's missing (it's already was not showing the attachments before)


You should update (my friend (chamil)who is one of forum members also faced the same issue and updated the missing content and safety got him invite the correct information now if these are missing and mail the missing attachments to SA immigration (as they asked applicants to do that as they had technical glitch in the site as I remember)


----------



## Michael2035

Okay i will do that 
Many thanks my friend 😊


----------



## JASN2015

:focus: Guys, let's hope the coming week will be the GOLDEN WEEK of all applicants


----------



## 777k

*Relocation*

Hi, Hope someone can able to assist me. I'm about to relocate to Adelaide by September/October with family. I have the following queries and request dear group members to clarify.
1. Baggage - Looks like most of the airlines are giving 30kgs as checked baggage allowance. Do we have any good flights which provides say 40kgs etc
2. In case I want to do a cargo to Adelaide from Chennai to Adelaide, do suggest me a good affordable service based on your experience. 
3. Accommodation - How can I find a house either from offshore or once I land. Do I have the eligibility to rent a house straight away considering I will be a new migrant, would landlords approve me for a house. How do I secure 100points. I can show my passport, I have tfn no, a bank account with NAB but yet to send funds to it. Also suggest good areas in Adelaide.
4. Banking - What's the best and affordable safe way to send funds to NAB account from India, what are the charges at India and if any back end charge at Australia. Is there a limit on fund transferred from India?
5. Food items - Are we allowed to carry pulses like moong dal toor dal chilly powder tamarind paste to name a few ( at least a limited amount)
6. I do not have a driving license. As i heard it can take 3years to get a full license !! Is it correct, no other way to secure license faster? What is the best approach to get the driving license and from which state. please suggest.
Request your replies, Thank You.


----------



## JASN2015

777k said:


> Hi, Hope someone can able to assist me. I'm about to relocate to Adelaide by September/October with family. I have the following queries and request dear group members to clarify.
> 1. Baggage - Looks like most of the airlines are giving 30kgs as checked baggage allowance. Do we have any good flights which provides say 40kgs etc
> 2. In case I want to do a cargo to Adelaide from Chennai to Adelaide, do suggest me a good affordable service based on your experience.
> 3. Accommodation - How can I find a house either from offshore or once I land. Do I have the eligibility to rent a house straight away considering I will be a new migrant, would landlords approve me for a house. How do I secure 100points. I can show my passport, I have tfn no, a bank account with NAB but yet to send funds to it. Also suggest good areas in Adelaide.
> 4. Banking - What's the best and affordable safe way to send funds to NAB account from India, what are the charges at India and if any back end charge at Australia. Is there a limit on fund transferred from India?
> 5. Food items - Are we allowed to carry pulses like moong dal toor dal chilly powder tamarind paste to name a few ( at least a limited amount)
> 6. I do not have a driving license. As i heard it can take 3years to get a full license !! Is it correct, no other way to secure license faster? What is the best approach to get the driving license and from which state. please suggest.
> Request your replies, Thank You.


You had better post here,

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...e-adelaide-moving-adelaide-join-here-112.html

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-perspective-118.html

You can meet people who are already in Australia/Adelaide


----------



## Ausace

ararmaan28 said:


> Hiii everyone,
> 
> I recieved my invitation today!


Congrats! May I know your application date please?


----------



## Shailz

*few answers*

Hi, Hope someone can able to assist me. I'm about to relocate to Adelaide by September/October with family. I have the following queries and request dear group members to clarify.
1. Baggage - Looks like most of the airlines are giving 30kgs as checked baggage allowance. Do we have any good flights which provides say 40kgs etc
2. In case I want to do a cargo to Adelaide from Chennai to Adelaide, do suggest me a good affordable service based on your experience. 
I used DHL del to adelaide which cost me 7k for 17 kgs. Indian post is also affordable. 
3. Accommodation - How can I find a house either from offshore or once I land. Do I have the eligibility to rent a house straight away considering I will be a new migrant, would landlords approve me for a house. How do I secure 100points. I can show my passport, I have tfn no, a bank account with NAB but yet to send funds to it. Also suggest good areas in Adelaide.
You can get your age card from service SA once you are here. it adds some points and is a good ID proof. You would not have to carry your passport everywhere.
You can show balance in your account to get a house on rent. Even they accept overseas bank balance. It is advisable to take a room for at least 2 weeks through airbnb or any similar site so that you can personally visit and see the house that you would like to rent. 
4. Banking - What's the best and affordable safe way to send funds to NAB account from India, what are the charges at India and if any back end charge at Australia. Is there a limit on fund transferred from India?
I found forex card through bookmyforex most affordable to bring funds here.
5. Food items - Are we allowed to carry pulses like moong dal toor dal chilly powder tamarind paste to name a few ( at least a limited amount)
You are allowed to carry but you will have to declare them at customs. Prefer carrying branded and properly packed items only. Although everything is easily available here. there are many Indian grocery shops all around Adelaide.
6. I do not have a driving license. As i heard it can take 3years to get a full license !! Is it correct, no other way to secure license faster? What is the best approach to get the driving license and from which state. please suggest.
Request your replies, Thank You


----------



## 777k

Thank You Shailz 



Shailz said:


> Hi, Hope someone can able to assist me. I'm about to relocate to Adelaide by September/October with family. I have the following queries and request dear group members to clarify.
> 1. Baggage - Looks like most of the airlines are giving 30kgs as checked baggage allowance. Do we have any good flights which provides say 40kgs etc
> 2. In case I want to do a cargo to Adelaide from Chennai to Adelaide, do suggest me a good affordable service based on your experience.
> I used DHL del to adelaide which cost me 7k for 17 kgs. Indian post is also affordable.
> 3. Accommodation - How can I find a house either from offshore or once I land. Do I have the eligibility to rent a house straight away considering I will be a new migrant, would landlords approve me for a house. How do I secure 100points. I can show my passport, I have tfn no, a bank account with NAB but yet to send funds to it. Also suggest good areas in Adelaide.
> You can get your age card from service SA once you are here. it adds some points and is a good ID proof. You would not have to carry your passport everywhere.
> You can show balance in your account to get a house on rent. Even they accept overseas bank balance. It is advisable to take a room for at least 2 weeks through airbnb or any similar site so that you can personally visit and see the house that you would like to rent.
> 4. Banking - What's the best and affordable safe way to send funds to NAB account from India, what are the charges at India and if any back end charge at Australia. Is there a limit on fund transferred from India?
> I found forex card through bookmyforex most affordable to bring funds here.
> 5. Food items - Are we allowed to carry pulses like moong dal toor dal chilly powder tamarind paste to name a few ( at least a limited amount)
> You are allowed to carry but you will have to declare them at customs. Prefer carrying branded and properly packed items only. Although everything is easily available here. there are many Indian grocery shops all around Adelaide.
> 6. I do not have a driving license. As i heard it can take 3years to get a full license !! Is it correct, no other way to secure license faster? What is the best approach to get the driving license and from which state. please suggest.
> Request your replies, Thank You


----------



## Quin001

Hi all!

I am currently residing in Perth with a 489 Graduate Visa that expires end of April 2019. I am applying for jobs in SA now but there aren't many published job ads of my field atm. I am planning to move to Adelaide within 3 weeks from now with or without a job offer and network/hustle my way into the local industry with the remaining time.

I am hoping I can apply for a 489 under the ANZSCO codes: 
212314 Film and Video Editor
212318 Video Producer
399512 Camera Operator (Film, Television or Video)

However, my work experience is mostly part-time, casual or unpaid internships due to the nature of the industry with a mixture of all 3 codes within the past 2 years or so including my experience during university.

Thus, making my points as below 
Age - 25 (turn 25 years old on 24 May 2019, unsure if that helps)
Language - 20
Qualification - 15
Oz Study Requirement - 5
CCL - 5 (yet to sit for the exam)
Experience - 0 (I am hoping I can get a full time in SA with the remaining time on my 489 and have that accumulated together with my part-time experience making it 1 year but I am unsure if this is possible)

= 80

I have a few questions:
1) Will I fail the VETASSESS skill assessment if I don't meet the 1-year full-time work experience?

2) Does failing the skill assessment make me ineligible for visa EOI & application?

3) If Q1 and Q2 does not affect my eligibility to apply, do I stand a chance of getting an invitation and approval? 

3) Any recommendation for migration agent that is greatly experienced in 489 SA visas?

It's been a long, stressful and many sleepless nights going back and forth. Thank you for this thread everyone!


----------



## JASN2015

Quin001 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am currently residing in Perth with a 489 Graduate Visa that expires end of April 2019. I am applying for jobs in SA now but there aren't many published job ads of my field atm. I am planning to move to Adelaide within 3 weeks from now with or without a job offer and network/hustle my way into the local industry with the remaining time.
> 
> I am hoping I can apply for a 489 under the ANZSCO codes:
> 212314 Film and Video Editor
> 212318 Video Producer
> 399512 Camera Operator (Film, Television or Video)
> 
> However, my work experience is mostly part-time, casual or unpaid internships due to the nature of the industry with a mixture of all 3 codes within the past 2 years or so including my experience during university.
> 
> Thus, making my points as below
> Age - 25 (turn 25 years old on 24 May 2019, unsure if that helps)
> Language - 20
> Qualification - 15
> Oz Study Requirement - 5
> CCL - 5 (yet to sit for the exam)
> Experience - 0 (I am hoping I can get a full time in SA with the remaining time on my 489 and have that accumulated together with my part-time experience making it 1 year but I am unsure if this is possible)
> 
> = 80
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1) Will I fail the VETASSESS skill assessment if I don't meet the 1-year full-time work experience?
> 
> 2) Does failing the skill assessment make me ineligible for visa EOI & application?
> 
> 3) If Q1 and Q2 does not affect my eligibility to apply, do I stand a chance of getting an invitation and approval?
> 
> 3) Any recommendation for migration agent that is greatly experienced in 489 SA visas?
> 
> It's been a long, stressful and many sleepless nights going back and forth. Thank you for this thread everyone!


1. Not sure about VETASSESS process, pls go thought , https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time-1191.html 

2. Yes, without a positive skills assessment technically you can NOT file a EOI

3. To be be approved by SA you must live there for at least 6 months before you apply for State nomination for SA.

4. I could recommend this forum as your a best migration agent I have ever known 

good luck bro.

Source : http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements


----------



## Prakash4551

*Sa - immigration*

Dear All,

Myself Prakash K, Job code: 233512 Mechanical Engineer.

I have seen my job code is not in the SA list, am i referred right one ? 

If yes, any idea; when this might open again ? based on recent trend.

Secondly, I have EA assessment letter with me, is than enough or like QLD i have to get NER and other stuff here.

I have read somewhere we have to pay 200 Dollar, while applying in SA website we should pay or after getting pre-invite /invite ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JASN2015

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Myself Prakash K, Job code: 233512 Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> I have seen my job code is not in the SA list, am i referred right one ?
> 
> If yes, any idea; when this might open again ? based on recent trend.
> 
> Secondly, I have EA assessment letter with me, is than enough or like QLD i have to get NER and other stuff here.
> 
> I have read somewhere we have to pay 200 Dollar, while applying in SA website we should pay or after getting pre-invite /invite ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1.Yes
2. most probably your occupation may open with 70+10 points in next FY
3. You only need skills assessment (no any registration required)
4. Yes, you have to pay 200$ which is non-refundable when you apply for SA sponsorship.
good luck.

edit : 2. most probably your occupation may open with 70+10 (or 75+5) points in next FY


----------



## Prakash4551

JASN2015 said:


> 1.Yes
> 2. most probably your occupation may open with 70+10 points in next FY
> 3. You only need skills assessment (no any registration required)
> 4. Yes, you have to pay 200$ which is non-refundable when you apply for SA sponsorship.
> good luck.



Thanks brother.


----------



## ShPaul

Friends pls confirm if those who got their invitations recently were for 190 or 489?


----------



## kaurkkg

Hii.. I have applied for South Australia 489 visa on 13th July 2018..
Points: 75 (including state nomination pts)
ANZSCO: 261212 - Web Developer 

Anyone who applied in July 2018 got an invitation???


----------



## BulletAK

kaurkkg said:


> Hii.. I have applied for South Australia 489 visa on 13th July 2018..
> Points: 75 (including state nomination pts)
> ANZSCO: 261212 - Web Developer
> 
> Anyone who applied in July 2018 got an invitation???


You can check here: https://goo.gl/GXMDFF


----------



## kaurkkg

Thank you 😊 

One more question:
I have lodged my EOI on 25th Nov 2017.. First, I have selected Northern Territory in EOI bcz my occupation was in special conditions list in SA then and in July I changed NT to South Australia.. Does it effect my invitation??


----------



## BulletAK

kaurkkg said:


> Thank you 😊
> 
> One more question:
> I have lodged my EOI on 25th Nov 2017.. First, I have selected Northern Territory in EOI bcz my occupation was in special conditions list in SA then and in July I changed NT to South Australia.. Does it effect my invitation??


No it doesn't.


----------



## kaurkkg

okay.. Thank you 😊


----------



## ShPaul

So, one invite reported today by a 5th July applicant in whatsapp group...all the best to all of us waiting for SA invite :fingerscrossed: :ranger:


----------



## keyurdesai20

BulletAK said:


> You can check here: https://goo.gl/GXMDFF


I have applied for subclass 489 on August 9th with 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. I just followed the link you provided and it seems the EOI to ITA period is fairly short. I am claiming 85 points including Regional sponsorship. However, I didn't see any invites being sent out for my job code. My job code is on STSOL occupation list, however, I see a very few people actually getting invites on this code.
Is it time to reconsider a reassessment under a different job code or I still have a chance?


----------



## BulletAK

keyurdesai20 said:


> I have applied for subclass 489 on August 9th with 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. I just followed the link you provided and it seems the EOI to ITA period is fairly short. I am claiming 85 points including Regional sponsorship. However, I didn't see any invites being sent out for my job code. My job code is on STSOL occupation list, however, I see a very few people actually getting invites on this code.
> 
> Is it time to reconsider a reassessment under a different job code or I still have a chance?




I don’t have much idea about your job code. But since you mentioned that its in STSOL, then you only have option with states. Look for 190 or 489 only and which states are open for your occupation. 

If you can, then you may change your job code but only change it if your intended job code is in MLTSSL.


----------



## jontymorgan

keyurdesai20 said:


> I have applied for subclass 489 on August 9th with 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. I just followed the link you provided and it seems the EOI to ITA period is fairly short. I am claiming 85 points including Regional sponsorship. However, I didn't see any invites being sent out for my job code. My job code is on STSOL occupation list, however, I see a very few people actually getting invites on this code.
> Is it time to reconsider a reassessment under a different job code or I still have a chance?


Unlike many other states, SA state nomination is based on the order that applications are received, not on a selective basis. This means if there was availability in your occupation on the date you submitted your application and you meet SA's requirements then you will receive a nomination. Your occupation was under special conditions on 9 August but you have High Points (80+) so you meet the points requirement. If you meet SA's other requirements then you will receive your nomination. 

While applications submitted before 1 July have a relatively short EOI to ITA, applications submitted after 1 July do not. SA received a lot of applications in July and are advising that it will take 15-20 weeks to process applications received after 1 July. While this is long wait, it will be quicker than getting reassessed under a new occupation and starting the application process again. 

I don't have knowledge about your occupation in other states and whether it would worth changing your job code to give more options. However, most other states operate on a selective basis so unlike for SA, there is no guarantee you would receive an ITA even if you meet their requirements.

You should not worry about not seeing invites for your job code as this just means people from your job code are not putting their details on tracking spreadsheets. While the various tracking spreadsheets are very useful, they only have a small percentage of the total applicants.

All the best for your visa journey!


----------



## shivam7106

HI FRIENDS,

I am happy for everyone who got their invites and are ready.already lodged their visa application. 

All the best to the ones who are waiting for the invite.

Now, I just wanted to ask from the people who have lodged their visa application 2-4 months back, have you guys heard anything from DHA or CO??


----------



## Awaisi

ShPaul said:


> So, one invite reported today by a 5th July applicant in whatsapp group...all the best to all of us waiting for SA invite


Can u send me link of that whtsapp group ??


----------



## Awaisi

Dear Experts,

I am going to apply for 489 SA under 263112 occupation,

Can somebody tell me whats the current processing time of SA nomination ? When will I recieve invitation if I apply today ?? 

Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

Awaisi said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am going to apply for 489 SA under 263112 occupation,
> 
> Can somebody tell me whats the current processing time of SA nomination ? When will I recieve invitation if I apply today ??
> 
> Thanks


Current processing time is 15-20 weeks.


----------



## JASN2015

Awaisi said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am going to apply for 489 SA under 263112 occupation,
> 
> Can somebody tell me whats the current processing time of SA nomination ? When will I recieve invitation if I apply today ??
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you could apply with points 60+10 and will get your invitation within 15-20 weeks max.


----------



## keyurdesai20

BulletAK said:


> I don’t have much idea about your job code. But since you mentioned that its in STSOL, then you only have option with states. Look for 190 or 489 only and which states are open for your occupation.
> 
> If you can, then you may change your job code but only change it if your intended job code is in MLTSSL.


Thanks. It is on MLTSSL - ICT System Analyst - 261112. My recent more relevant experience is actually with this code. My dumb agent asked me to apply for ICT Support Engineer, reason being to claim maximum points. However, even after getting the best possible outcome on points I don't foresee an invite from any state as it is on none of the priority lists. 261112 opens up 189 and 190 besides 489. Even if I get assessed with 5 points less with ACS, I still hav a good chance to get the invite. Hence the dilemma.


----------



## keyurdesai20

jontymorgan said:


> Unlike many other states, SA state nomination is based on the order that applications are received, not on a selective basis. This means if there was availability in your occupation on the date you submitted your application and you meet SA's requirements then you will receive a nomination. Your occupation was under special conditions on 9 August but you have High Points (80+) so you meet the points requirement. If you meet SA's other requirements then you will receive your nomination.
> 
> While applications submitted before 1 July have a relatively short EOI to ITA, applications submitted after 1 July do not. SA received a lot of applications in July and are advising that it will take 15-20 weeks to process applications received after 1 July. While this is long wait, it will be quicker than getting reassessed under a new occupation and starting the application process again.
> 
> I don't have knowledge about your occupation in other states and whether it would worth changing your job code to give more options. However, most other states operate on a selective basis so unlike for SA, there is no guarantee you would receive an ITA even if you meet their requirements.
> 
> You should not worry about not seeing invites for your job code as this just means people from your job code are not putting their details on tracking spreadsheets. While the various tracking spreadsheets are very useful, they only have a small percentage of the total applicants.
> 
> All the best for your visa journey!




Thanks for the clear explanation. The occupation for reconsideration is ICT System Analyst - 261112. It is on MLTSSL and invites are being in dozens for this job code. My most recent experience about 5 years is with this code. Only at the behest of my agent did I apply for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. I realize the blunder in the hindsight.


----------



## Awaisi

Can anyone share me link of whtsapp group for 489 SA applicants ?? I will be very grateful


----------



## dheerajsingla

Hey guys, I had applied for SA sponsorship 487 on 5th July for Software Engineer when the occupation was available for 70 points. Today, my application got rejected stating that the "Special Condition" not met. Can anybody please tell what should I do now?


----------



## loklok

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey guys, I had applied for SA sponsorship 487 on 5th July for Software Engineer when the occupation was available for 70 points. Today, my application got rejected stating that the "Special Condition" not met. Can anybody please tell what should I do now?


have you payed instantly when it was available ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanakumar1989

Awaisi said:


> Can anyone share me link of whtsapp group for 489 SA applicants ?? I will be very grateful


https://chat.whatsapp.com/EE2IjoIWDxu5Npo33qe76R

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dheerajsingla

loklok said:


> have you payed instantly when it was available ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Yes I had paid instantly


----------



## JASN2015

loklok said:


> have you payed instantly when it was available ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


ohh,,very sad to hear bro,
Do contact (through their mail) SA explaining that you applied 5 th July and provide evidence for the same, they may consider it as its administrative error.


----------



## Awaisi

Dear Experts ,

I have a question please respond

I sent my PTE scores to Immigration SA last year on 30 june 2017, now I am going to apply for SA , doest that order of sending score will be still vaild or I have to send scores again to department ?? 

Please reply soon


----------



## jontymorgan

dheerajsingla said:


> Yes I had paid instantly


Sorry to hear that. The occupation went to special conditions at some point on 5 July so it is possible that it went to special conditions just before your application was submitted. SA application numbers update in real-time so if the standard quota was met just before your application was received then your application would be considered under special conditions. However, it is definitely worth checking with SA just in case they made an error. Hoping it is just an administrative mistake.


----------



## JASN2015

Awaisi said:


> Dear Experts ,
> 
> I have a question please respond
> 
> I sent my PTE scores to Immigration SA last year on 30 june 2017, now I am going to apply for SA , doest that order of sending score will be still vaild or I have to send scores again to department ??
> 
> Please reply soon


I think it would be valid, in case you are not sure,,just send it again and see what happens, 
you will face no harm


----------



## BulletAK

Awaisi said:


> Can anyone share me link of whtsapp group for 489 SA applicants ?? I will be very grateful


Hi buddy,

Can you please add your case here in this sheet?

https://goo.gl/GXMDFF

You can also join whatsapp group as well. All links are within this sheet.

Thanks


----------



## Awaisi

I tried to send again but it results into error ?? What does that means ? 

Please reply soon[/quote]

I think it would be valid, in case you are not sure,,just send it again and see what happens,








you will face no harm[/QUOTE]


----------



## vamsi89

Hi All,

I wanted to know, when Analyst Programmer occupation (261311) went to unavailable on July 5th 2018?? I remember it went around 6. but wanted to confirm with someone who observed or noted it.


----------



## Shalinka

*VISA 489 - South Australia (Accountant)*

Hi Guys,

I am from Sri Lanka. I have lodged my EOI on state nomination for South Australia VISA 489 and still waiting for a confirmation from the state. Below are the details of my points and lodging date,

EOI date :- 17th July 2018
Occupation Code :- 221111: Accountant (General)

*Points*
Age :- 30 Points (27 Yrs)
Education :- 15 points
Experience : - 5 Points
English : - 20 points (PTE 79+)
State points :- 10 points (VISA 489)

Based on the above I have 80 points. But still worried about the possibilities as I went through an agent and I am sort of new to the rules and regulations in these types of VISAs. With the Fierce competition accountants have I doubt that the points that I have are adequate. Any predictions about the grant date :juggle:? would love to meet some fellow accountants who migrated and who are still in the process like me? 

Thanks
Shalinka


----------



## JASN2015

Shalinka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am from Sri Lanka. I have lodged my EOI on state nomination for South Australia VISA 489 and still waiting for a confirmation from the state. Below are the details of my points and lodging date,
> 
> EOI date :- 17th July 2018
> Occupation Code :- 221111: Accountant (General)
> 
> *Points*
> Age :- 30 Points (27 Yrs)
> Education :- 15 points
> Experience : - 5 Points
> English : - 20 points (PTE 79+)
> State points :- 10 points (VISA 489)
> 
> Based on the above I have 80 points. But still worried about the possibilities as I went through an agent and I am sort of new to the rules and regulations in these types of VISAs. With the Fierce competition accountants have I doubt that the points that I have are adequate. Any predictions about the grant date :juggle:? would love to meet some fellow accountants who migrated and who are still in the process like me?
> 
> Thanks
> Shalinka


Hi bro,
Nice to hear you have applied SA.
By looking at your points you have 80 points,you should receive an invite in the current time frame if you meet the requirement set by SA ( Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; Not available for high points nomination Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; Not available for high points nomination 19/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 19/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 19/7/18 ). SA sends invite first come first serve basis, the number of points does NOT matter (need only 80 points)

You were lucky your occupation has been unavailable on 19/7/18


----------



## Shalinka

Hi Bro,

Thank you for the kind reply. Hope you are from SL residing in SA. Well I applied through an agent and based on their timelines they informed me that the invitation may be dragged up till end October or November. However as you have mentioned my skills and experience were both assessed by CPA. Since it is in the supplementary skill list is there any occupation ceiling for those categories?

Thanks
Shalinka


----------



## BulletAK

Shalinka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am from Sri Lanka. I have lodged my EOI on state nomination for South Australia VISA 489 and still waiting for a confirmation from the state. Below are the details of my points and lodging date,
> 
> EOI date :- 17th July 2018
> Occupation Code :- 221111: Accountant (General)
> 
> *Points*
> Age :- 30 Points (27 Yrs)
> Education :- 15 points
> Experience : - 5 Points
> English : - 20 points (PTE 79+)
> State points :- 10 points (VISA 489)
> 
> Based on the above I have 80 points. But still worried about the possibilities as I went through an agent and I am sort of new to the rules and regulations in these types of VISAs. With the Fierce competition accountants have I doubt that the points that I have are adequate. Any predictions about the grant date :juggle:? would love to meet some fellow accountants who migrated and who are still in the process like me?
> 
> Thanks
> Shalinka


Hi mate,

Can you please add your case here? https://goo.gl/GXMDFF

Thanks


----------



## JASN2015

Shalinka said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Thank you for the kind reply. Hope you are from SL residing in SA. Well I applied through an agent and based on their timelines they informed me that the invitation may be dragged up till end October or November. However as you have mentioned my skills and experience were both assessed by CPA. Since it is in the supplementary skill list is there any occupation ceiling for those categories?
> 
> Thanks
> Shalinka


Hi bro, yes I'm also from sl and waiting for the grant.
As you said every occupation has it's ceiling/quota and it's already has been filled by 19th July but you have applied on 15th July so I'm happy to say that you are SAFE.
current processing for the application lodged after 1st July is 15t o 30 weeks so you will receive your invention within this frame but I believe it may come before you cross 15 weeks.
If you have applied fulfilling the requirements set but SA at the time you applied,that's all, then you should be invited .simply,for a positive outcome from SA , one only has to fulfil their minimum requirements and they process the application in the basis of first come first served.
Good luck.
Just post here when you receive your INVITATION to apply visa.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte

dheerajsingla said:


> Hey guys, I had applied for SA sponsorship 487 on 5th July for Software Engineer when the occupation was available for 70 points. Today, my application got rejected stating that the "Special Condition" not met. Can anybody please tell what should I do now?


This has gotten me worried because I applied under a different occupation on 5th July and my occupation had clauses added to it on 6th July, such as not available for high points and chain migration. Can you share your points breakdown and around what time you submitted your application? Was it still 5th July in Australia when you submitted or maybe it was already 6th July in Australia because of the time difference?


----------



## surace

Will we see some invitation from sa this week .its been quite


----------



## kaurkkg

Waiting waiting 🧐🤔 Has anyone got reply from SA after 5th July or do we need to wait till 16-20 weeks 😬😷 as per new processing time?? 

Last heard, someone got reply from SA who lodged their file on 5th July..


----------



## palathi

Hi can some one guide me if i can apply for 489 for system analyst for SA?

It says "Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18; 70 points required; See additional instructions"

I have 75 points including 10 points from state nomination and pte proficient in each band i.e. R 72, L 76, S 90 W 69 making overall 75 (proficient plus). 

Can i apply for the 489 with 75 points? Also any one recently received nomination for 75 points for system analyst?


----------



## JASN2015

palathi said:


> Hi can some one guide me if i can apply for 489 for system analyst for SA?
> 
> It says "Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18; 70 points required; See additional instructions"
> 
> I have 75 points including 10 points from state nomination and pte proficient in each band i.e. R 72, L 76, S 90 W 69 making overall 75 (proficient plus).
> 
> Can i apply for the 489 with 75 points? Also any one recently received nomination for 75 points for system analyst?


bro,
Unfortunately you can NOT applied now unless you are a graduate of SA or living there for 12 months.
Will have to wait until next July to open your occupation again


----------



## JASN2015

kaurkkg said:


> Waiting waiting 🧐🤔 Has anyone got reply from SA after 5th July or do we need to wait till 16-20 weeks 😬😷 as per new processing time??
> 
> Last heard, someone got reply from SA who lodged their file on 5th July..


Few people already got their invite who applied on 5th July.
do not worry you will get it soon.


----------



## JASN2015

Hazelnutlatte said:


> This has gotten me worried because I applied under a different occupation on 5th July and my occupation had clauses added to it on 6th July, such as not available for high points and chain migration. Can you share your points breakdown and around what time you submitted your application? Was it still 5th July in Australia when you submitted or maybe it was already 6th July in Australia because of the time difference?



If it was on available without any condition at the time you applied, then don't worry ,,you are safe. 
you will get your invite soon good luck


----------



## kaurkkg

JASN2015 said:


> kaurkkg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting waiting 🧐🤔 Has anyone got reply from SA after 5th July or do we need to wait till 16-20 weeks 😬😷 as per new processing time??
> 
> Last heard, someone got reply from SA who lodged their file on 5th July..
> 
> 
> 
> Few people already got their invite who applied on 5th July.
> do not worry you will get it soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks Jasn!! 

Yes, I have checked the sheet now and added my case there as well..


----------



## JASN2015

Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)

This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs. 
Especially I must say thank you to,
*Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn, 
KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH, 
Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1, 


Good luck all*


----------



## olmaza

Congratulations!! All the very best.



JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> *Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,
> 
> 
> Good luck all*


----------



## JASN2015

olmaza said:


> Congratulations!! All the very best.


Thanks a lot


----------



## jontymorgan

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> *Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,
> 
> 
> Good luck all*


Congratulations! It was worth the perseverance!


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> Congratulations! It was worth the perseverance!


Thanks a lot Jonty for your tremendous support for me and all members and you were the first person who replied to my first query in this forum.


----------



## kaurkkg

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> *Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,
> 
> 
> Good luck all*


Congratulations Jasn!! 😊


----------



## JASN2015

kaurkkg said:


> Congratulations Jasn!! 😊


Thanks brother


----------



## BulletAK

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> *Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,
> 
> 
> Good luck all*


Many many congrats on your grant brother.

I really wish you a very best of luck for your future.

Hope we meet one day in SA 

Bravo!


----------



## JASN2015

BulletAK said:


> Many many congrats on your grant brother.
> 
> I really wish you a very best of luck for your future.
> 
> Hope we meet one day in SA
> 
> Bravo!


Thanks a lot my brother,yeah let's meet soon in Adelaide


----------



## JP Mosa

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> *Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,
> 
> 
> Good luck all*




Congrats Bro........ It’s so nice of you........ See you in Melb, Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> *Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,
> 
> 
> Good luck all*


Congratulations my friend!! Very happy for you! You helped me and all other people a lot. So you deserved this direct grant Good luck!! Keep in touch buddy


----------



## JASN2015

JP Mosa said:


> Congrats Bro........ It’s so nice of you........ See you in Melb, Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot my friend for wishing me
Good luck you


----------



## JASN2015

Ptera said:


> Congratulations my friend!! Very happy for you! You helped me and all other people a lot. So you deserved this direct grant Good luck!! Keep in touch buddy


Thanks a lot my friend you are also helping others always in every means.
I wish you good luck for getting 189 invite in the 11,September round.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> *Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,
> 
> 
> Good luck all*


Congrats JASN2015!! Superb news  

When are you hoping to head to SA?


----------



## JASN2015

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats JASN2015!! Superb news
> 
> When are you hoping to head to SA?


Thanks a lot PrettyIsotonic bro,
I have still not planned when to go there, will tell you once make the decision


----------



## Adriaan84

Hi all, does anybody know what the time limit is to enter Australia after receiving the 489 visa? Thanks!


----------



## insider580

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> *Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,
> 
> 
> Good luck all*


Good luck bro. You are such a gem of a person. I have hardly helped you. In fact, you are the one who helped me a lot in many ways. You deserve this grant and you deserve to celebrate this success. Hope to see you soon bro.


----------



## jontymorgan

Adriaan84 said:


> Hi all, does anybody know what the time limit is to enter Australia after receiving the 489 visa? Thanks!


When you receive a visa grant, DIBP will give you an Initial Entry Date (IED) which is the latest date you can enter Australia to activate the visa. As police clearances and medicals are only valid for a year, the IED is often 12 months from the issue date of the PCC or medical (whichever one was issued first). However, DIBP can give a different IED. 

You only need to enter an Australia border point by the IED to activate the visa. You do not have to begin residing here. Some people fly to Australia just to activate their visa and then return home to sort out things before making a permanent move.

It seems it is possible to get an IED extension but that is at the discretion of DIBP.


----------



## Adriaan84

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## AP SINGH

JASN2015 said:


> Hello Friends, I’m so delighted to inform you that *I got my GRANT *(it was a direct grant)
> 
> This successful destination was a bundle full of obstacles and challenges. At the starting point I was not aware of this forum , Telegram and whatsapp group so I had to contact the government authorities for every minute detail and I’m pleased to tell you that unless this FORUM, your guide, advice and tremendous support I’m sure I would have been lost without a far sighted guidance. My friends I’m so own to you for all the assistance and support that you lend to me and I’m sure that you all will be by my side in every sequence of events in the future as well. Again I would like to convey my gratitude to all your valuable opinions and tremendous support indeed. Finally Dear friends I wish you good luck and every success regarding all your affairs.
> Especially I must say thank you to,
> *Jontymorgan, Shailz, Rif_Z, HARESHNN, Sohaibn,
> KasunTharaka, JP Mosa, Ptera, AP SINGH,
> Newbienz, chamil, insider580, Adelaide_teacher1,
> 
> 
> Good luck all*


Congratulations and all the best for Ur future endeavours


----------



## JASN2015

insider580 said:


> Good luck bro. You are such a gem of a person. I have hardly helped you. In fact, you are the one who helped me a lot in many ways. You deserve this grant and you deserve to celebrate this success. Hope to see you soon bro.


Thank you very my brother and thank you for your kind words,
I wish you good luck for your invite and for your future.


----------



## JASN2015

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations and all the best for Ur future endeavours


thanks a lot bro, I too wish you all best for your future


----------



## jontymorgan

JASN2015 said:


> thanks a lot bro, I too wish you all best for your future


What is your IED if you don't mind sharing it? Is it 1 year after the date of your PCC and/or medical?

My IED was exactly 1 year from the date of my medical.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> What is your IED if you don't mind sharing it? Is it 1 year after the date of your PCC and/or medical?
> 
> My IED was exactly 1 year from the date of my medical.


Its in may 2019, yes,,its almost the same day of my medical examination


----------



## ssou9

Hi,
So i am all set to apply by end of september 489 VISA for SA. I have received invitation to apply for visa.How likely are the chances that i would get my 489 Visa??
Anything important that i should know before filing for SA 489 VIsa?Below are my details...
Thanks in Advance...

Occupation : 141111
PTE Score : Overall 70
Express Vetassesositive
SA 489 EOI Lodged : 5th July 2018
SA 489 Invitation Received: 3rd Sept 2018
Overall Points : 65+10 = 75 points
489 Visa to be filed by end of Septemeber


----------



## Awaisi

ssou9 said:


> Hi,
> So i am all set to apply by end of september 489 VISA for SA. I have received invitation to apply for visa.How likely are the chances that i would get my 489 Visa??
> Anything important that i should know before filing for SA 489 VIsa?Below are my details...
> Thanks in Advance...
> 
> Occupation : 141111
> PTE Score : Overall 70
> Express Vetassesositive
> SA 489 EOI Lodged : 5th July 2018
> SA 489 Invitation Received: 3rd Sept 2018
> Overall Points : 65+10 = 75 points
> 489 Visa to be filed by end of Septemeber


You will definately get your Visa ... Best of Luck


----------



## aimaussie123

Hi Bullet AK,

I have applied as Accountant General 80 point for SA nomination on 5th july 2018 (489 80 point including SS). Still no invite.

Thought SA processed quickly


----------



## jontymorgan

aimaussie123 said:


> Hi Bullet AK,
> 
> I have applied as Accountant General 80 point for SA nomination on 5th july 2018 (489 80 point including SS). Still no invite.
> 
> Thought SA processed quickly


Processing time for applications submitted after 1 July is 15-20 weeks. As you applied on the day applications reopened for the new year your processing time may be less than this.


----------



## JASN2015

ssou9 said:


> Hi,
> So i am all set to apply by end of september 489 VISA for SA. I have received invitation to apply for visa.How likely are the chances that i would get my 489 Visa??
> Anything important that i should know before filing for SA 489 VIsa?Below are my details...
> Thanks in Advance...
> 
> Occupation : 141111
> PTE Score : Overall 70
> Express Vetassesositive
> SA 489 EOI Lodged : 5th July 2018
> SA 489 Invitation Received: 3rd Sept 2018
> Overall Points : 65+10 = 75 points
> 489 Visa to be filed by end of Septemeber


congratulations


----------



## JASN2015

aimaussie123 said:


> Hi Bullet AK,
> 
> I have applied as Accountant General 80 point for SA nomination on 5th july 2018 (489 80 point including SS). Still no invite.
> 
> Thought SA processed quickly


Do not worry bro.
People are getting invitation at the moment who applied 5th July 
Most probably you will get yours in this month or early in the next month
good luck.


----------



## Pnarang3

I have received my SA 489 invitation today.

ANZSCO 263111
Points 80 including SS
Applied on 5th July


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

Pnarang3 said:


> I have received my SA 489 invitation today.
> 
> ANZSCO 263111
> Points 80 including SS
> Applied on 5th July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, many congrats bro,
I wish you all the best for your visa process.


----------



## Pnarang3

JASN2015 said:


> Awesome, many congrats bro,
> 
> I wish you all the best for your visa process.




Thank You 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssou9

aimaussie123 said:


> Hi Bullet AK,
> 
> I have applied as Accountant General 80 point for SA nomination on 5th july 2018 (489 80 point including SS). Still no invite.
> 
> Thought SA processed quickly


Hello, So i applied for EOI through an agent. 
I spoke to him and asked him the status of other SA 489. He said that out of 35 application which he filed for SA 489 only 1 invitation he received, 3 for the govt replied them with query for extra documentation and rest no reply yet.
He said ( based on his expertise/ knowledge) the SA govt should be processing the July applications for the invitation anytime now for remaining applications ! i.e Sept 15 ownwards.


----------



## ssou9

JASN2015 said:


> Awesome, many congrats bro,
> I wish you all the best for your visa process.


Sorry read your thread now...
Congratulations....
When do you plan to apply for VISA now?:clap2:


----------



## ssou9

JASN2015 said:


> congratulations


Thank You


----------



## JASN2015

ssou9 said:


> Sorry read your thread now...
> Congratulations....
> When do you plan to apply for VISA now?:clap2:


Thank you so much,
I didn't get your post bro,sorry


----------



## aimaussie123

Thanks mate


----------



## badhon2018

Hi All

I have good news. Got my invitation for 190 on 13th September 2018.

I submitted my application for SA state nom on 16th July 2018, accountant. 80 points including state nom point. 

(I am SA graduate eligible for waivers and exemptions, applied not under high points ) 

Thanks you everyone in this forum. And good luck to all

would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


----------



## BulletAK

badhon2018 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have good news. Got my invitation for 190 on 13th September 2018.
> 
> I submitted my application for SA state nom on 16th July 2018, accountant. 80 points including state nom point.
> 
> (I am SA graduate eligible for waivers and exemptions, applied not under high points )
> 
> Thanks you everyone in this forum. And good luck to all
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point
> 
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


Many congrats on your invite.


----------



## JASN2015

badhon2018 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have good news. Got my invitation for 190 on 13th September 2018.
> 
> I submitted my application for SA state nom on 16th July 2018, accountant. 80 points including state nom point.
> 
> (I am SA graduate eligible for waivers and exemptions, applied not under high points )
> 
> Thanks you everyone in this forum. And good luck to all
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point
> 
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


Awesome news,my congratulations
good luck brother,


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

Hi Guys,

I have just lodged SA chain migration EOI for Electronics engineer with 65 points, my date of effect of EOI was 17th September. But we got to know from website that SA removed Electronics engineer from chain migration on 17th September . So will they consider my application?

Pretty much tensed :frusty:

Kunal Chaphekar,

+ve EA assessment 10/09/2018
Points breakup

30(age) + 15(Education) + 10 (English) + 10 ( Chain migration) = 65


----------



## jontymorgan

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just lodged SA chain migration EOI for Electronics engineer with 65 points, my date of effect of EOI was 17th September. But we got to know from website that SA removed Electronics engineer from chain migration on 17th September . So will they consider my application?
> 
> Pretty much tensed :frusty:
> 
> Kunal Chaphekar,
> 
> +ve EA assessment 10/09/2018
> Points breakup
> 
> 30(age) + 15(Education) + 10 (English) + 10 ( Chain migration) = 65


The important date is when you filed and paid for your application to SA, not your EOI date. Was that on the 17 September? If it was then it will depend exactly when your occupation was removed from chain migration. It is possible that your application was the one which caused it to be removed from chain migration but unfortunately there is no way of knowing for sure until you hear from SA migration.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

Hi Jonty,

Thanks for quick reply. 
in my case payment was done on 20th September 

i guess hard luck, lets wait and see what they give outcome.


----------



## JASN2015

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi Jonty,
> 
> Thanks for quick reply.
> in my case payment was done on 20th September
> 
> i guess hard luck, lets wait and see what they give outcome.


I don't want to break your heart, Do NOT keep hopes for a positive outcome.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

Hi JASN2015,

Yep not keeping any hopes after this.


----------



## jontymorgan

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi JASN2015,
> 
> Yep not keeping any hopes after this.


While it is unlikely this application will be accepted, you now have everything ready for when the quota resets in July next year. You can submit as soon as SA starts accepting applications. Waiting 9 months is frustrating but at least there is still some hope for next year.


----------



## Maak

Hello guys! Wanted some input from you guys about going to a certain university or the other. I've applied to and got selected in two universities, and I am wondering which path should I choose. I thought about asking you guys and gals, since you've been such a great help so far!  I've been selected in:

University of Melbourne, Melbourne (No State Nomination or Regional Points; great university)
University of South Australia, Adelaide (State Nomination and 5 Regional Points, both are possible; not so great university)

My future goal is to get a good job and PR both. So my questions are:

i. Which university and pathway would you guys recommend me to follow? PR or Job?

ii. Is it possible to do my studies in a state which does not have nomination and then do my professional year program in a state which DOES have nomination to qualify for it? as there are multiple states I believe which give nomination to those who have lived/worked for the last 6 months or so? or applying directly to NSW?

Btw my future occupation is ICT BA.

Again thanks for the help!


----------



## jontymorgan

Maak said:


> Hello guys! Wanted some input from you guys about going to a certain university or the other. I've applied to and got selected in two universities, and I am wondering which path should I choose. I thought about asking you guys and gals, since you've been such a great help so far!  I've been selected in:
> 
> University of Melbourne, Melbourne (No State Nomination or Regional Points; great university)
> University of South Australia, Adelaide (State Nomination and 5 Regional Points, both are possible; not so great university)
> 
> My future goal is to get a good job and PR both. So my questions are:
> 
> i. Which university and pathway would you guys recommend me to follow? PR or Job?
> 
> ii. Is it possible to do my studies in a state which does not have nomination and then do my professional year program in a state which DOES have nomination to qualify for it? as there are multiple states I believe which give nomination to those who have lived/worked for the last 6 months or so? or applying directly to NSW?
> 
> Btw my future occupation is ICT BA.
> 
> Again thanks for the help!


I am not an expert on universities or job prospects for graduates so I will just make some general observations.

It is difficult to predict what immigration and points requirements will look like in the future when you graduate so I would not base your decision completely on that. Looking back 3 years ago, 60-65 points for was enough a 189 visa in IT occupations; now 70-75 points is the norm. States frequently change their occupation lists and requirements (e.g. in 2017 SA began requiring 70 points for all IT occupations; in 2018 in SA most IT occupations are only eligible for a 489 visa and not a 190 visa). 

That being said, SA has historically been generous to their international graduates in terms of making it easier for them to get state sponsorship. The work experience requirements can be waived and many IT occupations which are currently closed for regular applicants, high points and chain migration (because so many people are applying for them) are still open for SA graduates. 

For SA, I am not sure if just doing a PY or working a short time in the state will help much. There are conditions which reduce international graduate benefits if you have studied outside of SA so you will want to research those carefully:


If any of your studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of your qualification must have been completed in South Australia.
If you are currently offshore and have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 489 visa. Please also note 1.3.5.

Hopefully other who have graduated more recently or looked at options in other states can add their thoughts and experiences!


----------



## olmaza

Hey Guys, 
Just want to inform that I received the Invitation to Apply from SA this morning. 
Applied on 6th July. 

Thanks for all the support from this forum!



jontymorgan said:


> I am not an expert on universities or job prospects for graduates so I will just make some general observations.
> 
> It is difficult to predict what immigration and points requirements will look like in the future when you graduate so I would not base your decision completely on that. Looking back 3 years ago, 60-65 points for was enough a 189 visa in IT occupations; now 70-75 points is the norm. States frequently change their occupation lists and requirements (e.g. in 2017 SA began requiring 70 points for all IT occupations; in 2018 in SA most IT occupations are only eligible for a 489 visa and not a 190 visa).
> 
> That being said, SA has historically been generous to their international graduates in terms of making it easier for them to get state sponsorship. The work experience requirements can be waived and many IT occupations which are currently closed for regular applicants, high points and chain migration (because so many people are applying for them) are still open for SA graduates.
> 
> For SA, I am not sure if just doing a PY or working a short time in the state will help much. There are conditions which reduce international graduate benefits if you have studied outside of SA so you will want to research those carefully:
> 
> 
> If any of your studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of your qualification must have been completed in South Australia.
> If you are currently offshore and have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 489 visa. Please also note 1.3.5.
> 
> Hopefully other who have graduated more recently or looked at options in other states can add their thoughts and experiences!


----------



## Adelaide_teacher1

JASN2015 said:


> Kunalchaphekar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jonty,
> 
> Thanks for quick reply.
> in my case payment was done on 20th September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess hard luck, lets wait and see what they give outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to break your heart, Do NOT keep hopes for a positive outcome.
Click to expand...


Well done to jasn!!! We look forward to seeing you in sunny Adelaide. If any of you have school questions please @me!


----------



## Maak

jontymorgan said:


> I am not an expert on universities or job prospects for graduates so I will just make some general observations.
> 
> It is difficult to predict what immigration and points requirements will look like in the future when you graduate so I would not base your decision completely on that. Looking back 3 years ago, 60-65 points for was enough a 189 visa in IT occupations; now 70-75 points is the norm. States frequently change their occupation lists and requirements (e.g. in 2017 SA began requiring 70 points for all IT occupations; in 2018 in SA most IT occupations are only eligible for a 489 visa and not a 190 visa).
> 
> That being said, SA has historically been generous to their international graduates in terms of making it easier for them to get state sponsorship. The work experience requirements can be waived and many IT occupations which are currently closed for regular applicants, high points and chain migration (because so many people are applying for them) are still open for SA graduates.
> 
> For SA, I am not sure if just doing a PY or working a short time in the state will help much. There are conditions which reduce international graduate benefits if you have studied outside of SA so you will want to research those carefully:
> 
> 
> If any of your studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of your qualification must have been completed in South Australia.
> If you are currently offshore and have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 489 visa. Please also note 1.3.5.
> 
> Hopefully other who have graduated more recently or looked at options in other states can add their thoughts and experiences!


thank you for the reply! and agreed that SA is generous to graduates from there, however, there is restrictions for interstate graduates. Btw can i apply to NSW nomination after doing studies in melbourne as i believe there isn't any graduation requirement? and wouldn't you think that Tasmania/northern territories would be better than south australia in terms of fulfilling the requirements easily after graduation?


----------



## jontymorgan

Maak said:


> thank you for the reply! and agreed that SA is generous to graduates from there, however, there is restrictions for interstate graduates. Btw can i apply to NSW nomination after doing studies in melbourne as i believe there isn't any graduation requirement? and wouldn't you think that Tasmania/northern territories would be better than south australia in terms of fulfilling the requirements easily after graduation?


SA will not accept onshore applicants who have not studied or worked in SA so if you want to get SA nomination then going to Uni SA would be your best option. If you lived and worked in SA after graduating and before applying for nomination then that could be ok if you can prove your commitment to SA.

The major advantage SA has over NSW, NT and TAS is that it is not selective in its nomination process. SA processes applications in the order received so if you meet the minimum points and other requirements then you will get state nomination. NSW, NT and TAS are selective, so even if you meet the points and other requirements you may not get state nomination.

Before considering the NT and TAS options I suggest looking through those forum threads because I think those states have been tightening their rules. I have read about some people moving to NT and TAS with the intention of getting state nomination and they were denied. I believe NSW does not have any graduation requirements but the points of those being invited by NSW is similar to those needed for a 189 visa for many IT occupations. You are already looking at a PY which will get you 5 extra points. You may also want to look at NAATI which will get you another 5 points.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> SA will not accept onshore applicants who have not studied or worked in SA so if you want to get SA nomination then going to Uni SA would be your best option. If you lived and worked in SA after graduating and before applying for nomination then that could be ok if you can prove your commitment to SA.
> 
> The major advantage SA has over NSW, NT and TAS is that it is not selective in its nomination process. SA processes applications in the order received so if you meet the minimum points and other requirements then you will get state nomination. NSW, NT and TAS are selective, so even if you meet the points and other requirements you may not get state nomination.
> 
> Before considering the NT and TAS options I suggest looking through those forum threads because I think those states have been tightening their rules. I have read about some people moving to NT and TAS with the intention of getting state nomination and they were denied. I believe NSW does not have any graduation requirements but the points of those being invited by NSW is similar to those needed for a 189 visa for many IT occupations. You are already looking at a PY which will get you 5 extra points. You may also want to look at NAATI which will get you another 5 points.


Agreed and very informative


----------



## jontymorgan

jontymorgan said:


> SA will not accept onshore applicants who have not studied or worked in SA so if you want to get SA nomination then going to Uni SA would be your best option. If you lived and worked in SA after graduating and before applying for nomination then that could be ok if you can prove your commitment to SA.
> 
> The major advantage SA has over NSW, NT and TAS is that it is not selective in its nomination process. SA processes applications in the order received so if you meet the minimum points and other requirements then you will get state nomination. NSW, NT and TAS are selective, so even if you meet the points and other requirements you may not get state nomination.
> 
> Before considering the NT and TAS options I suggest looking through those forum threads because I think those states have been tightening their rules. I have read about some people moving to NT and TAS with the intention of getting state nomination and they were denied. I believe NSW does not have any graduation requirements but the points of those being invited by NSW is similar to those needed for a 189 visa for many IT occupations. You are already looking at a PY which will get you 5 extra points. You may also want to look at NAATI which will get you another 5 points.


WA have just reopened their state sponsorship program today. Its occupation list is quite extensive for WA graduates who have studied in the state for 2 years or more. You may want to check that out.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> WA have just reopened their state sponsorship program today. Its occupation list is quite extensive for WA graduates who have studied in the state for 2 years or more. You may want to check that out.


Yes only for WA graduates,


----------



## jontymorgan

JASN2015 said:


> Yes only for WA graduates,


The WA local government closed their program completely last year. Universities in WA complained because this meant there was little incentive for international students (who bring in a lot of fees) to study in WA. The government have realised this so have reopened the program but primarily just for WA graduates. I expect this will particularly attract students in pro-rata occupations (accounting, IT and engineering) to study in WA because it is difficult for graduates in these occupations to meet the points requirement for a 189 visa and the points/residency requirements for a 190 visa in other states.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> The WA local government closed their program completely last year. Universities in WA complained because this meant there was little incentive for international students (who bring in a lot of fees) to study in WA. The government have realised this so have reopened the program but primarily just for WA graduates. I expect this will particularly attract students in pro-rata occupations (accounting, IT and engineering) to study in WA because it is difficult for graduates in these occupations to meet the points requirement for a 189 visa and the points/residency requirements for a 190 visa in other states.


Yes, You are correct,
At the moment most states encourage people to study their states in order to get nominated for a skills visa and sponsoring people who have job offers in the state.
So in the current trend, migration may be little bit difficult for offshore applicant who have low marks.
States will make every effort to keep migrants in the states rather moving another cities.


----------



## Adriaan84

Good day all,
Here's a question about a hypothetical situation. Say I get my 489 visa and enter Australia by my IED, but go back to my current job outside of Australia. If I work outside of Australia for a couple of years after activating my 489, then return to Australia 2 years before it expires and spend those 2 years working in SA, would I still be eligible to apply for PR? Or is there some sort of residency rule that would cause me to lose my 489 visa if I don't spen a certain amount of time in SA each year? Thanks!


----------



## JASN2015

Adriaan84 said:


> Good day all,
> Here's a question about a hypothetical situation. Say I get my 489 visa and enter Australia by my IED, but go back to my current job outside of Australia. If I work outside of Australia for a couple of years after activating my 489, then return to Australia 2 years before it expires and spend those 2 years working in SA, would I still be eligible to apply for PR? Or is there some sort of residency rule that would cause me to lose my 489 visa if I don't spen a certain amount of time in SA each year? Thanks!


It's a 4 year visa, you just need to cross the border before the IED, 
As you mentioned you could do it. But if you would be unable to fulfil the 887 requirements in last 2 years of visa, then you are in danger.
So no one will recommend to do what you suggested


----------



## jontymorgan

JASN2015 said:


> It's a 4 year visa, you just need to cross the border before the IED,
> As you mentioned you could do it. But if you would be unable to fulfil the 887 requirements in last 2 years of visa, then you are in danger.
> So no one will recommend to do what you suggested


Agreed. While you could do it, it sounds like a risky strategy if you are only just meeting the 2 year requirement. To get PR you must live in a regional area for at least 2 years and have full-time employment in a regional area for at least 1 year. Temporary absences up to 4 weeks per year do not count against the 2 year residency requirement.

I suggest putting a buffer of 6-12 months to allow for unexpected circumstances. There could be a family emergency which means you have to travel home for an extended period or your employer could ask you to work temporarily in a non-qualifying area of the country. You wouldn't want to be in a position of choosing between these and getting PR.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> Agreed. While you could do it, it sounds like a risky strategy if you are only just meeting the 2 year requirement. To get PR you must live in a regional area for at least 2 years and have full-time employment in a regional area for at least 1 year. Temporary absences up to 4 weeks per year do not count against the 2 year residency requirement.
> 
> I suggest putting a buffer of 6-12 months to allow for unexpected circumstances. There could be a family emergency which means you have to travel home for an extended period or your employer could ask you to work temporarily in a non-qualifying area of the country. You wouldn't want to be in a position of choosing between these and getting PR.


100% Agreed,
One should not do it as it could lead a mental stress and trouble in fulfilling the requirement definitely.


----------



## Adriaan84

Thanksfor the great advice, keep up the good work!


----------



## Tarundowan

HI everyone. I m new here . I have lodged eoi for visa 190 nsw as a motor mechanic with 60+5 points but i am thinking to go for 489 SA . Any idea how long SA take to give state sponsorship? Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

Tarundowan said:


> HI everyone. I m new here . I have lodged eoi for visa 190 nsw as a motor mechanic with 60+5 points but i am thinking to go for 489 SA . Any idea how long SA take to give state sponsorship? Thanks


Welcome to the SA thread!

SA processes applications in the order received so if you meet the minimum points requirement for the 489 visa (which is 55+10 points for the motor mechanic occupation) and meet SA's other requirements (particularly the residency requirements if you have lived/studied in Australia) then you will get an invite. 

Processing time is 12-16 weeks so if you applied to SA today then you would receive state nomination in December or January. It might even be a little sooner as SA works through its backlog from the large number of applications they received in July. 

NSW has a 190 visa option if you wanted to go for permanent residency. It uses a selective basis so there is no guarantee you would get an invite. You should do some research to see if NSW is issuing invitations at 60+5 points for your (or similar) occupations.

You could apply to both SA and NSW to keep your options open. If you do, make sure you use separate EOIs with only one state listed in each. SA will likely deny an application where the EOI shows more than one state listed.


----------



## Tarundowan

Thanks alot for information. I have completed my studies from Australia. I lived there for 8 years. I was a temporary resident of Australia. Do u think that might speed up the process? Coz one of my friends got his state sponsorship in 2 weeks as a chef. He also completed his study from Australia. He applied with 55+10 points in April and now few days back he got his PR.


----------



## JASN2015

Tarundowan said:


> Thanks alot for information. I have completed my studies from Australia. I lived there for 8 years. I was a temporary resident of Australia. Do u think that might speed up the process? Coz one of my friends got his state sponsorship in 2 weeks as a chef. He also completed his study from Australia. He applied with 55+10 points in April and now few days back he got his PR.


Hi bro,

Where did you study (state) and where do you live now (state) ,


----------



## Tarundowan

I did cert 3,4 and diploma from Melbourne. No moved bk to india in 2013


----------



## jontymorgan

Tarundowan said:


> I did cert 3,4 and diploma from Melbourne. No moved bk to india in 2013


Studying in Australia but outside of South Australia makes things more difficult, not easier. You are subject to these two restrictions:


If you are currently offshore and have studied or worked in another Australian state or territory (i.e. on a temporary visa) and not in South Australia in the last 10 years, you are only eligible to apply for a provisional 489 visa.

Immigration SA reserves the right to either offer a 489 provisional visa (for applicants otherwise eligible for a 190 visa nomination) or to refuse your application if your commitment to South Australia is not sufficiently demonstrated.

Your occupation is only eligible for a 489 visa so the first restriction makes no difference. You have been outside of Australia for 5 years so it is not like you have gone offshore in the last few months to become eligible for SA nomination (if you are living in Australia but outside of SA you cannot apply for SA state nomination). If you can demonstrate that you are committed to SA then hopefully you will get SA nomination. It is probably worth spending AU$200 to find out!


----------



## Thaoph

Hi friends,

I’m new to SA sponsorship. I just saw that my occupation Marketing specialist is on SA supplementary list but has these conditions: provisional 489 visa for offshore applicants, not for high point, not for chain migration. 

It was for high point before. I’m having 90 point incl SS point. Do you guys know how often SA updates their list. 

Thanks in advanced.

Alex


----------



## jontymorgan

Thaoph said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I’m new to SA sponsorship. I just saw that my occupation Marketing specialist is on SA supplementary list but has these conditions: provisional 489 visa for offshore applicants, not for high point, not for chain migration.
> 
> It was for high point before. I’m having 90 point incl SS point. Do you guys know how often SA updates their list.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> 
> Alex


The quota will reset in July 2019. The high points and chain migration quotas were filled in less than two days in 2018 for your occupation. You should apply immediately once SA starts accepting applications in July 2019.


----------



## kc_muzik

jontymorgan said:


> Welcome to the SA thread!
> 
> SA processes applications in the order received so if you meet the minimum points requirement for the 489 visa (which is 55+10 points for the motor mechanic occupation) and meet SA's other requirements (particularly the residency requirements if you have lived/studied in Australia) then you will get an invite.
> 
> Processing time is 12-16 weeks so if you applied to SA today then you would receive state nomination in December or January. It might even be a little sooner as SA works through its backlog from the large number of applications they received in July.
> 
> NSW has a 190 visa option if you wanted to go for permanent residency. It uses a selective basis so there is no guarantee you would get an invite. You should do some research to see if NSW is issuing invitations at 60+5 points for your (or similar) occupations.
> 
> You could apply to both SA and NSW to keep your options open. If you do, make sure you use separate EOIs with only one state listed in each. SA will likely deny an application where the EOI shows more than one state listed.



Hi Jonty!

Thanks for super informative post above! In comparison, what is the processing time for VIC after one puts in an EOI? I understand their process is somewhat different before they issue an invite. 

Regards


----------



## Thaoph

Thanks for your help Morgan.

I read on their website that after lodging EOI, we still need to submit an application to SA and wait for their decision. Do I understand it correctly because the other states only need us to submit EOI then wait for their invite in email. 

If SA opens this by July 2019 and I’ll lodge my EOI and application to them before it’s closed again, I’m safe right? 

I heard the members said SA gives invites based on the order of application, not by point system. Do you guys know how long would it take to wait for their decision. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## amusa

I just saw on SA website that my occupation is now on Low Availability and the English test requirement has changed to Proficient plus or Superior whereas I have Proficient English result in my PTE.

I'm so worried cos I don't know when my Vetassess result will be released. I'm booking another exam this week.


----------



## jontymorgan

Thaoph said:


> Thanks for your help Morgan.
> 
> I read on their website that after lodging EOI, we still need to submit an application to SA and wait for their decision. Do I understand it correctly because the other states only need us to submit EOI then wait for their invite in email.
> 
> If SA opens this by July 2019 and I’ll lodge my EOI and application to them before it’s closed again, I’m safe right?
> 
> I heard the members said SA gives invites based on the order of application, not by point system. Do you guys know how long would it take to wait for their decision.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You are correct. You need to submit an application to SA. For SA, occupation availability is determine at the point you pay the $200 SA application fee (not when your EOI is submitted or when you have filled out the SA application form online). Popular occupations met their quotas in just a few hours after the application window opened in July 2018. You should submit your application and pay within minutes of the application window opening in July 2019. As more people realise how quickly the quotas are filled, a few minutes could be the difference between getting SA nomination or not.

This year SA processing time was 15-20 weeks for applications submitted in July because so many applications were received at that time. At other times of year processing time can be a quick as 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Thaoph

Wow great info there. Much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Aro Sebastine

*Hi guys, regarding SA 489 visa invite*

I just joined the forum today. Thanks everyone for all your valuable information in the forum.

I have submitted my EOI (through an agent) for SA 489 - job code ' SOFTWARE TESTER 261314' on 12th July. My agent has filed this under special condition as I have 70 points without state sponsorship.

Can you please let me know if my profile is in a good state for being invited considering the fact that there is not much options available for software testers in any other States. If Yes, can you please advise when I can expect a call given the current trend. I understand from the SA website that it takes anytime between 12 to 16 weeks.

As of now this is the only EOI we have filed. Is there any other option for me to apply for in other states please?

Thanks, Aro


----------



## JASN2015

Aro Sebastine said:


> I just joined the forum today. Thanks everyone for all your valuable information in the forum.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI (through an agent) for SA 489 - job code ' SOFTWARE TESTER 261314' on 12th July. My agent has filed this under special condition as I have 70 points without state sponsorship.
> 
> Can you please let me know if my profile is in a good state for being invited considering the fact that there is not much options available for software testers in any other States. If Yes, can you please advise when I can expect a call given the current trend. I understand from the SA website that it takes anytime between 12 to 16 weeks.
> 
> As of now this is the only EOI we have filed. Is there any other option for me to apply for in other states please?
> 
> Thanks, Aro


Hi bro,
Welcome to the thread 

If you have fulfilled the requirement set by SA at the time you applied then, you should get the invitation in this month,
and search the possibility in applying QLD and VIC as your job code is open there.
get the information directly from their government web. 
good luck

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/
https://migration.qld.gov.au/
https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## amusa

Due to the recent update on my nominated occupation being on low availability, I'm trying to get all the documents needed for SA nomination application. 
However, I have some few questions concerning the requirements.

1. Meaningful research on SA and reasons why I want to migrate to SA: For this, is it just a written statement on why I want to migrate to SA? How do I show that I have made extensive research on SA? Will I include links to my research?

2. Job opportunities: Does this mean I will take screenshots of job ads relating to my occupation? What do I need to do here?

3. Financial capacity: Must I have the whole amount (AU$20,000 - 25000) to guarantee a nomination? In a case where all my assets are not up to the required amount, what can I do?

You can also help with a list of requirements other than the ones listed above and these: EOI, Age, occupation, skill assessment outcome, work experience & English language.

Please pardon my too many questions.

I'm sorry


----------



## jontymorgan

amusa said:


> Due to the recent update on my nominated occupation being on low availability, I'm trying to get all the documents needed for SA nomination application.
> However, I have some few questions concerning the requirements.
> 
> 1. Meaningful research on SA and reasons why I want to migrate to SA: For this, is it just a written statement on why I want to migrate to SA? How do I show that I have made extensive research on SA? Will I include links to my research?
> 
> 2. Job opportunities: Does this mean I will take screenshots of job ads relating to my occupation? What do I need to do here?
> 
> 3. Financial capacity: Must I have the whole amount (AU$20,000 - 25000) to guarantee a nomination? In a case where all my assets are not up to the required amount, what can I do?
> 
> You can also help with a list of requirements other than the ones listed above and these: EOI, Age, occupation, skill assessment outcome, work experience & English language.
> 
> Please pardon my too many questions.
> 
> I'm sorry


I wouldn't get too worried about the reasons for wanting to move to SA. There is only space for about 100-130 words on the online application form so you can only write a few sentences. You just need to give concise and broad reasons for wanting to move to SA and the research you have done.

For financial capacity, you need to state your 'cash in hand' and 'other assets'. SA does not ask you to submit proof at the time of applying but in theory they could ask for it later on if they had concerns. I was not asked for proof of funds and I think that is the case for most applicants.

For the other requirements/documentation, you need to have filed an EOI with only SA selected. You will also need to submit your skills assessment, skilled employment assessment (if you have one), proof of employment to show you meet the work experience requirement, proof of English, and scan of passport. I applied two years ago so I will let others comment if things have changed or there are now additional documents required.


----------



## amusa

jontymorgan said:


> I wouldn't get too worried about the reasons for wanting to move to SA. There is only space for about 100-130 words on the online application form so you can only write a few sentences. You just need to give concise and broad reasons for wanting to move to SA and the research you have done.
> 
> For financial capacity, you need to state your 'cash in hand' and 'other assets'. SA does not ask you to submit proof at the time of applying but in theory they could ask for it later on if they had concerns. I was not asked for proof of funds and I think that is the case for most applicants.
> 
> For the other requirements/documentation, you need to have filed an EOI with only SA selected. You will also need to submit your skills assessment, skilled employment assessment (if you have one), proof of employment to show you meet the work experience requirement, proof of English, and scan of passport. I applied two years ago so I will let others comment if things have changed or there are now additional documents required.


Thank you very much.


----------



## aimaussie123

My state nomination for SA was approved yesterday.

Occupation - Accountant (General)
80 Points including SS
Offshore applicant
Applied -5th July


----------



## bobby888

Hi everyone. I've been trying to backread and read previous posts from this thread and they've been really helpful. Thanks!

Now, I would just like ask if someone here can advise me regarding my application. On 22 July 2018, I have lodged my application for nomination under "high points" category thru the SA website. Then on 17 September 2018, the state updated its list and specified "Not available for high points nomination 17/9/18". Should I be worried?


----------



## jontymorgan

bobby888 said:


> Hi everyone. I've been trying to backread and read previous posts from this thread and they've been really helpful. Thanks!
> 
> Now, I would just like ask if someone here can advise me regarding my application. On 22 July 2018, I have lodged my application for nomination under "high points" category thru the SA website. Then on 17 September 2018, the state updated its list and specified "Not available for high points nomination 17/9/18". Should I be worried?


Nothing to worry about. Availability is determined on the date you apply and pay the $200 fee to SA. It doesn't matter if the availability changes at a later date.


----------



## bobby888

@jontymorgan

Thanks for the reply. I was worried my application will just be ignored because of that.


----------



## Jagornot

Glad to report that I've received the invitation to apply for SA 489. Had applied for job code 232411 (Graphic Designer). Nomination application date was 10th July. Had 80 points with 5 spouse points and State nomination.


----------



## Jagornot

P.S. can someone please provide the Google doc link for SA? I lost it and need to update my details on it.


----------



## JASN2015

aimaussie123 said:


> My state nomination for SA was approved yesterday.
> 
> Occupation - Accountant (General)
> 80 Points including SS
> Offshore applicant
> Applied -5th July


Congratulations


----------



## JASN2015

Jagornot said:


> Glad to report that I've received the invitation to apply for SA 489. Had applied for job code 232411 (Graphic Designer). Nomination application date was 10th July. Had 80 points with 5 spouse points and State nomination.


Many congradulations, 
good luck for the future process


----------



## aimaussie123

Jagornot said:


> Glad to report that I've received the invitation to apply for SA 489. Had applied for job code 232411 (Graphic Designer). Nomination application date was 10th July. Had 80 points with 5 spouse points and State nomination.


Hi,

Have you received the mail from Department of Home Affairs which was referred to in the approval application for SA?

Thanks


----------



## Jagornot

JASN2015 said:


> Many congradulations,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck for the future process


Thanks a lot!
Cheers.


----------



## Jagornot

aimaussie123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you received the mail from Department of Home Affairs which was referred to in the approval application for SA?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Yes received the mail from Immigration-SA and SkillSelect back to back.


----------



## aimaussie123

Jagornot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes received the mail from Immigration-SA and SkillSelect back to back.


I have received a mail only from Immigration SA and no other mail. Could we please connect, I need to figure out which is the other mail?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Awaisi

Jagornot said:


> P.S. can someone please provide the Google doc link for SA? I lost it and need to update my details on it.


https://goo.gl/17eZzk


----------



## Kingalvin

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum and read quiet a few interesting and exciting stories and updates. I had lodged my EOI at the start of October for the 489 regional sponsored with 70 points under customer service manager 149212. Just wanted to check if you guys think I stand a chance to get a invite from South Australia or is there any other options that I can try too.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## jontymorgan

Kingalvin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and read quiet a few interesting and exciting stories and updates. I had lodged my EOI at the start of October for the 489 regional sponsored with 70 points under customer service manager 149212. Just wanted to check if you guys think I stand a chance to get a invite from South Australia or is there any other options that I can try too.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


Welcome to the forum. You mentioned lodging an EOI but have you also filed an application with SA? SA does not send invites just based on lodging an EOI.

Your occupation is showing as low availability which means you can currently apply for a 489 visa if you have at least 55 + 10 points. SA processes occupations in the order received so as long as you submit your application to SA and pay the $200 application fee before the occupation moves to special conditions (and meet the other SA requirements) then you will receive an invite. If the occupation moves to special conditions then you will need 70 + 10 points. 

You need to ensure that your EOI only has SA listed. SA has been known to reject applications where multiple states are selected. It is fine to have multiple EOIs so create a separate EOI for your SA application if you need to.

I recommend filing as soon as possible before the availability changes. Check your occupation availability on the SA website just before and after filing your application. It is possible that your application will be the one that moves the occupation from low availability to special conditions!


----------



## Jagornot

Awaisi said:


> https://goo.gl/17eZzk


Thanks a lot. I've updated it now.


----------



## Aro Sebastine

Hi Jagornot, i am new to the forum. Please tell me the pupose of the google doc? Thanks


----------



## Jagornot

Aro Sebastine said:


> Hi Jagornot, i am new to the forum. Please tell me the pupose of the google doc? Thanks


Hi Aro,

The doc is just to track the status of all applications submitted for SA 489 nominations and Visa applications once the nominations are received. 

You can find the doc here. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e6B4RJHJVbPbDXBSUh8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/htmlview


----------



## Kingalvin

Thanks for the details, yup I have done both and also just mentioned one state in the EOI. Since it was on low availability I was worried. Is there any other state than I can apply using my skill, I'm open to moving anywhere in Australia that's why I ask.


----------



## jontymorgan

Kingalvin said:


> Thanks for the details, yup I have done both and also just mentioned one state in the EOI. Since it was on low availability I was worried. Is there any other state than I can apply using my skill, I'm open to moving anywhere in Australia that's why I ask.


I am not an expert on other states but it looks like TAS is the only other option if you are offshore.


----------



## amusa

Hi guys, my Vetassess outcome came out positive (AQF Associate degree, education highly relevant) but my years of experience slashed to 1.2 years from 4.2 years. So, I have to rewrite PTE next week.

In another related info, I decided to register on Skill select but I have few clarifications

1. Under education, there is no option for Associate degree. Which option should I select from the dropdown?

2. In my assessment result, one of my roles before I became a Team lead was adjudged to be irrelevant to the occupation I selected, though I feel it's closely related. Under the work experience tab, can I add it? Also, should I answer NO to the question "is the job related to your nominated occupation"?

3. Can I go ahead to create a profile on SA website with the vetassess outcome (149212) and English test result (71) and update it next week cos my occupation is currently on low availability or do I have to wait till my next PTE result is out?


----------



## mazerunner2018

@amusa: congrats on receiving +ve outcome to ur assessment. I am not an expert on this subject but might wish to try and answer ur queries:

1. There must be an option 'AQF Others', you might wish to choose it. I will check more and will let u know mate.

2. Part of ur working experience which is not recognised by VETASSESS should not be part of ur EOI. Your EOI should have details about ur job experience exactly what is mentioned in ur Assessment outcome. Because when u will fill ur state nomination, SA will ask to upload copy of ur assessment result. DIBP says that details of ur EOI and state nomination should exactly be the same and assessing authority takes skill assessment result as viable proof of ur profile as far as I know. So, what u have in ur assessment resultt with VETASSESS should be in ur EOI and state nomination too.

3. You can fill an EOI now but it is of no use untill u fill ur state nomination and pay AUD 201 fee. Ur details will be considered for nomination after u pay the fee with SA. Dont update details on state nomination which u are not sure of. First, give ur test, secure result and then fill state nomination. Filling an EOI wont stop low availability to vanish as it is depended on state nomination application with SA and not EOI.


----------



## mazerunner2018

Wish to raise an inquiry via this channel. All inputs are welcome:

The English requirement for Occupation 149212 is: Proficient Plus English or Superior overall. Now, I know what it means but wish to know if anyone has heard of a situation of getting an invite on slightly low score? Like the below scenario:

Listening: Proficient (7)
Writing: Proficient Plus (7.5)
Speaking: Proficient Plus (7.5)
Reading: Superior Plus (8.5)

Here one section is not proficient plus but is proficient while others are either proficient plus or Superior Plus. What are the chances?


----------



## amusa

mazerunner2018 said:


> @amusa: congrats on receiving +ve outcome to ur assessment. I am not an expert on this subject but might wish to try and answer ur queries:
> 
> 1. There must be an option 'AQF Others', you might wish to choose it. I will check more and will let u know mate.
> 
> 2. Part of ur working experience which is not recognised by VETASSESS should not be part of ur EOI. Your EOI should have details about ur job experience exactly what is mentioned in ur Assessment outcome. Because when u will fill ur state nomination, SA will ask to upload copy of ur assessment result. DIBP says that details of ur EOI and state nomination should exactly be the same and assessing authority takes skill assessment result as viable proof of ur profile as far as I know. So, what u have in ur assessment resultt with VETASSESS should be in ur EOI and state nomination too.
> 
> 3. You can fill an EOI now but it is of no use untill u fill ur state nomination and pay AUD 201 fee. Ur details will be considered for nomination after u pay the fee with SA. Dont update details on state nomination which u are not sure of. First, give ur test, secure result and then fill state nomination. Filling an EOI wont stop low availability to vanish as it is depended on state nomination application with SA and not EOI.


Thanks for the response. Please see picture below, which of the educational qualifications should I select?

I will have to switch to NT pending when I get superior English result.


----------



## BiancaUy

Hi guys! Good day to all! Does anyone know when will SA open for 489/190 for Occupation ANSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant?

I had lodged under NSW's 190 stream 2 but unfortunately they stopped releasing ITA for this (stream 2) since Aug 2018. My points: 65 + 5. 

Thanks in advance to whoever will reply. 😉


----------



## mazerunner2018

@amusa: select Honours degree (Others) if your highest qualification is Graduation. Once you proceed with EOI, it will give you a chance to review your application on the last page before submission. Just check over there, it should show AQF (Others) after u select Honours (Others). The term Honours will be replaced by AQF. As of now availability is still there in SA so hope u clear the PTE or IELTS soon.


----------



## mazerunner2018

*@BiancaUy*

Your occupation is in Supplementary List rightnow so if you are South Australia student, it might be opened for you. Based on your question, assuming you are not a South Australia student. Your occupation was moved to be not available for high points on July 26, 2018.

The new list will come in July 2019. Let's hope your occupation is moved from Supplementary SA list to the State Nominated Occupation in July 2019. If it does, 65 points are sufficient to apply for 489 (if DIBP doesnt change it from existing 65 minimum to apply for 489). This occupation 223112 is only available for 489 in SA nomination list. If it stays in Supplementary list, then I would suggest you achieve 70 points minimum without State nomination to be eligible for high points. May you wish to score Superior in IELTS or PTE to increase the points score. Because with 70 points + 10 for State nomination 489 Subclass, you will have 80 points required for High points criteria. But that would be in July 2019. Rightnow, it is for South Australia Students only, I guess.


----------



## amusa

mazerunner2018 said:


> @amusa: select Honours degree (Others) if your highest qualification is Graduation. Once you proceed with EOI, it will give you a chance to review your application on the last page before submission. Just check over there, it should show AQF (Others) after u select Honours (Others). The term Honours will be replaced by AQF. As of now availability is still there in SA so hope u clear the PTE or IELTS soon.


I visited this website and it's Advanced diploma.
https://www.aqf.edu.au/aqf-levels

I will still leave it as Bachelor's degree.


----------



## Awaisi

mazerunner2018 said:


> Wish to raise an inquiry via this channel. All inputs are welcome:
> 
> The English requirement for Occupation 149212 is: Proficient Plus English or Superior overall. Now, I know what it means but wish to know if anyone has heard of a situation of getting an invite on slightly low score? Like the below scenario:
> 
> Listening: Proficient (7)
> Writing: Proficient Plus (7.5)
> Speaking: Proficient Plus (7.5)
> Reading: Superior Plus (8.5)
> 
> Here one section is not proficient plus but is proficient while others are either proficient plus or Superior Plus. What are the chances?


Proficient Plus means 7.5 in each module and superior overall means two must be 7.5 and other two 8 band...

Based on the requirement of customer service manager they require Proficient plus or superior overall english..

Hope this is the answer of your question...


----------



## Awaisi

Kingalvin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and read quiet a few interesting and exciting stories and updates. I had lodged my EOI at the start of October for the 489 regional sponsored with 70 points under customer service manager 149212. Just wanted to check if you guys think I stand a chance to get a invite from South Australia or is there any other options that I can try too.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


what are your points breakdown ?


----------



## mazerunner2018

Awaisi said:


> Proficient Plus means 7.5 in each module and superior overall means two must be 7.5 and other two 8 band...
> 
> Based on the requirement of customer service manager they require Proficient plus or superior overall english..
> 
> Hope this is the answer of your question...



Right ... that means no chances with the current IELTS scores


----------



## Awaisi

mazerunner2018 said:


> Awaisi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proficient Plus means 7.5 in each module and superior overall means two must be 7.5 and other two 8 band...
> 
> Based on the requirement of customer service manager they require Proficient plus or superior overall english..
> 
> Hope this is the answer of your question...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right ... that means no chances with the current IELTS scores
Click to expand...

No..!! 😞 you have to improve your score


----------



## BiancaUy

Thank you for your reply. I really appreciate it. 

I'm not a student in Australia.

Since you mentioned about being a student in Australia - Does that mean that if I'm on student pass, I'm eligible to apply? How does being on student pass help in attaining PR in Australia? Thank you so much!


----------



## jontymorgan

BiancaUy said:


> Thank you for your reply. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm not a student in Australia.
> 
> Since you mentioned about being a student in Australia - Does that mean that if I'm on student pass, I'm eligible to apply? How does being on student pass help in attaining PR in Australia? Thank you so much!


In addition to high points and chain migration, being an international graduate of SA or currently working in SA are other ways of accessing the SA Supplementary Skilled List. Your occupation is closed for high points and chain migration but still open for international graduates of SA and those currently working in SA.


----------



## mazerunner2018

Awaisi said:


> No..!! 😞 you have to improve your score


Thank you. Seems Customer Service Manager is opened in NT as well. Any idea if it is for Subclass 190 or only 489. Their website is not very clear with this information but I guess they are opened for 190 as well for Customer Service Manager. Any comment please?


----------



## ssou9

*Npc/ pcc*

Important Information for VISA 489:
Hello All, if you have stayed in a country for more than 12 months apart from your home country, you need to get a Police Clearance Certificate from the country you stayed more than 12 months.
In my case, i have studied and lived in Australia for 4 years.
So while filing for my 489 VISA i would be needing Australia NPC.

Hope this information helps others.


----------



## kc_muzik

*SA 489 benefits*

Hi folks,

Had few questions on 489 SA. When one moves to SA with this visa:

1) What benefits do you have compared to 190? 
2) Since one doesn't get PR benefits, how does that impact living costs? Like schooling, medicare, childcare, housing, etc. 
3) Are there jobs offered to 489 holders? Or is preference given to PR and citizens?

Just lodged my EOI under ICT PM with 75 points last week, so have all these questions running in my head!

Thanks


----------



## AnandChahat

Hi alll,
First of all I would like to thank to all who helped me with my doubts. 

I am happily announcing that my EOI results are finally here and I should apply for visa in a day or two.. 🙂

I was just wondering that how long does that take to come?

When will I have to go for medical examination?

Anything, we need to take care of before going for medical?

For now a very important question, where I need experts help is - I am going as a secondary applicant with my husband (who is in IT), I am still undergraduate and pursuing my last year of bachelor of arts right now here in India, I am hoping that by the time we will go, I will be a graduate as I have my final exams in March'2019. I was wondering just incase I reach Australia (SA - under 489) as a undergraduate, can I get a job in a BPO initially?
I was a drop out and after my 12th in 2011, I was sitting at home due to some financial crunch as well as my mother's health condition however, after marriage my husband encouraged me to continue my studies hence I filled the form for graduation in 2015 (as I was a drop out, there is a 3 years gap between my 12th and graduation) so even if I reach Australia as a graduate, do you think my academics will affect my professional career or is it going to be a tough journey? - This answer will help me plan my financial decisions.
I would appreciate from bottom of my heart that if someone gives me a answer/review on my post, please help me with your suggestions as well as they may help me getting a job.

Lastly - my agent said that as I am a undergraduate, I need to go for PTE, could someone help me with the overall score I need in PTE to be eligible to go with my husband?
Thank you all of you once again and looking forward to your answers desperately🙂


----------



## kc_muzik

AnandChahat said:


> Hi alll,
> First of all I would like to thank to all who helped me with my doubts.
> 
> I am happily announcing that my EOI results are finally here and I should apply for visa in a day or two.. 🙂
> 
> I was just wondering that how long does that take to come?
> 
> When will I have to go for medical examination?
> 
> Anything, we need to take care of before going for medical?
> 
> For now a very important question, where I need experts help is - I am going as a secondary applicant with my husband (who is in IT), I am still undergraduate and pursuing my last year of bachelor of arts right now here in India, I am hoping that by the time we will go, I will be a graduate as I have my final exams in March'2019. I was wondering just incase I reach Australia (SA - under 489) as a undergraduate, can I get a job in a BPO initially?
> I was a drop out and after my 12th in 2011, I was sitting at home due to some financial crunch as well as my mother's health condition however, after marriage my husband encouraged me to continue my studies hence I filled the form for graduation in 2015 (as I was a drop out, there is a 3 years gap between my 12th and graduation) so even if I reach Australia as a graduate, do you think my academics will affect my professional career or is it going to be a tough journey? - This answer will help me plan my financial decisions.
> I would appreciate from bottom of my heart that if someone gives me a answer/review on my post, please help me with your suggestions as well as they may help me getting a job.
> 
> Lastly - my agent said that as I am a undergraduate, I need to go for PTE, could someone help me with the overall score I need in PTE to be eligible to go with my husband?
> Thank you all of you once again and looking forward to your answers desperately🙂



Congrats on the 489! How long did it take to get the EOI results?


----------



## Tarundowan

Hi all ... i have filled up the application for state nomination visa 489 South Australia but as the application go on the payment page it is showing visa type 190 . But i did select visa 489. Should i make the payment? Is visa type 190 is different than visa subclass 190? Please help guys


----------



## flaresight

You're safe to go on. It's just a wrong message as they consider the 190/489 the same type of application (you'll soon see that on the confirmation document sent after payment).

I had the same message when applied and recently got my invitation.




Tarundowan said:


> Hi all ... i have filled up the application for state nomination visa 489 South Australia but as the application go on the payment page it is showing visa type 190 . But i did select visa 489. Should i make the payment? Is visa type 190 is different than visa subclass 190? Please help guys


----------



## Tarundowan

How long did it take u to get the state sponsorship


----------



## flaresight

Tarundowan said:


> How long did it take u to get the state sponsorship


12 weeks and 2 days

There's a ton of useful data on de spreadsheet link posted several times here. It's a good source of information. People on the whatsapp group are really helpful too.


----------



## jaiswra1

Hello - Could you please share the spreadsheet ? I filed my SA application on 18th July and waiting for Invitation.


----------



## jaiswra1

*Sa 489 ita*

Hello All - I have submitted my SA application on 18th July 2018. Any idea when I can expect Invitation? (approx. date). My friend submitted application on 11th July and he got ITA on 8th October. I have 75 points for Systems Administrator occupation.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All - I have submitted my SA application on 18th July 2018. Any idea when I can expect Invitation? (approx. date). My friend submitted application on 11th July and he got ITA on 8th October. I have 75 points for Systems Administrator occupation.


You'll get it coming week or next week maximum. I applied on 16th july expecting ITA this coming week. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## flaresight

https://goo.gl/GXMDFF

Seems like you should receive your ITA very soon




jaiswra1 said:


> Hello - Could you please share the spreadsheet ? I filed my SA application on 18th July and waiting for Invitation.


----------



## jaiswra1

Thank you


----------



## Thao Tpp

*Please help explain the working pathway to SA SS*

Hi guys, I got my Skills Assessment as Marketing Specialist with VETASSESS and have 80 points (without S/S point). 

I'm in Melbourne now. I know I need to move to SA to apply for their SS. 

The thing is my occupation is closed for high point and since I am in Australia, I can only apply if I can show I am currently working there. I got a job offer as a Business Development Coordinator. 

As far as I know
1) I need to move there and live there for at least 6 months
2) I need to work in a skilled occupation (meaning an occupation not necessarily Marketing , it can be any in SA Occupation List). Please help confirm if I'm correct here
The problem is I'm not sure if Business Development Coordinator is a skilled occupation on SA Occ List or not. 
Anyone here can help me find out. I do not want to move and get rejected. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JASN2015

flaresight said:


> 12 weeks and 2 days
> 
> There's a ton of useful data on de spreadsheet link posted several times here. It's a good source of information. People on the whatsapp group are really helpful too.


congratulations on you invite bro


----------



## JASN2015

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All - I have submitted my SA application on 18th July 2018. Any idea when I can expect Invitation? (approx. date). My friend submitted application on 11th July and he got ITA on 8th October. I have 75 points for Systems Administrator occupation.


most probably in next week


----------



## JASN2015

Thao Tpp said:


> Hi guys, I got my Skills Assessment as Marketing Specialist with VETASSESS and have 80 points (without S/S point).
> 
> I'm in Melbourne now. I know I need to move to SA to apply for their SS.
> 
> The thing is my occupation is closed for high point and since I am in Australia, I can only apply if I can show I am currently working there. I got a job offer as a Business Development Coordinator.
> 
> As far as I know
> 1) I need to move there and live there for at least 6 months
> 2) I need to work in a skilled occupation (meaning an occupation not necessarily Marketing , it can be any in SA Occupation List). Please help confirm if I'm correct here
> The problem is I'm not sure if Business Development Coordinator is a skilled occupation on SA Occ List or not.
> Anyone here can help me find out. I do not want to move and get rejected.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi bro,
Please fine the answers below

1. The requirement for these occupations is that you are currently working for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia or the last 12 months in Greater Adelaide in your nominated or closely related occupation (for a minimum 20 hours per week).

If you have a doubt, you can mail them ans ask, [email protected]

good luck


----------



## Ajay Sharma tra

Hii everyone...

Am new in this group can any one please share me the what's up group link.


----------



## jontymorgan

Thao Tpp said:


> Hi guys, I got my Skills Assessment as Marketing Specialist with VETASSESS and have 80 points (without S/S point).
> 
> I'm in Melbourne now. I know I need to move to SA to apply for their SS.
> 
> The thing is my occupation is closed for high point and since I am in Australia, I can only apply if I can show I am currently working there. I got a job offer as a Business Development Coordinator.
> 
> As far as I know
> 1) I need to move there and live there for at least 6 months
> 2) I need to work in a skilled occupation (meaning an occupation not necessarily Marketing , it can be any in SA Occupation List). Please help confirm if I'm correct here
> The problem is I'm not sure if Business Development Coordinator is a skilled occupation on SA Occ List or not.
> Anyone here can help me find out. I do not want to move and get rejected.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


There are the two nomination pathways that you could try:

1) High points. For this occupation it was possible to apply under high points for 24-36 hours on 5-6 July 2018. This opportunity may present itself again in July 2019. You would need to be ready to apply as soon as applications opened. These conditions will need to be met:


 You will need 1 year of skilled work experience (in any occupation on the skilled occupation list), of which at least the last 6 months must have been undertaken in SA.
You can only apply for a 489 visa unless you can show a close connection to SA. This is unlikely given that you will have spent more time outside of SA that in.

2) Currently working in SA. This nomination path is currently still available. This condition will need to be met:


 You must have worked for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia or the last 12 months in Greater Adelaide in your nominated or closely related occupation. Closely related occupations are those in the same ANZSCO Unit Group (the first four digits are the same). You cannot select any occupation on the skilled occupation list.

The Business Development Manager role falls under the Sales and Marketing Manager occupation (ANZSCO code 131112). This is a closely related occupation to Marketing Specialist. You may want to compare the duties of your new job to those listed under Sales and Marketing Manager. If they are a close match then after 12 months (or 6 months if you are outside of Adelaide) then you could apply under the 'Currently working in SA' pathway.


----------



## ssou9

Hi, 
I have recently filed my State Nomination 489 Visa for SA.
Can anyone tell me how much time DHA is taking to assign Case officer ?
How much is the waiting time for the VISA ?
Thanks

Occupation : 141111 ( Cafe or Restaurant Manager)
PTE Overall Score- 70
VETASSES positive - June 2018
EOI Applied - 5th July 2018 
EOI Positive- 3rd Sept 2018
Overall Points- 75 
Visa lodged, 489 - 15th Oct 2018
Medical Appointment Scheduled - 18th Oct 2018


----------



## jaiswra1

JASN2015 said:


> most probably in next week


Thank you . . hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jontymorgan

ssou9 said:


> Hi,
> I have recently filed my State Nomination 489 Visa for SA.
> Can anyone tell me how much time DHA is taking to assign Case officer ?
> How much is the waiting time for the VISA ?
> Thanks
> 
> Occupation : 141111 ( Cafe or Restaurant Manager)
> PTE Overall Score- 70
> VETASSES positive - June 2018
> EOI Applied - 5th July 2018
> EOI Positive- 3rd Sept 2018
> Overall Points- 75
> Visa lodged, 489 - 15th Oct 2018
> Medical Appointment Scheduled - 18th Oct 2018


Unfortunately it is impossible to estimate a processing time for a particular person. Some people receive a direct grant in a few weeks without even being notified of Case Officer allocation whereas others wait more than a year. Currently DIBP are stating that 75% of 489 visa applications are processed in 9 months and 90% of applications are processed in 12 months. Unfortunately all you can do is wait.


----------



## Ajay Sharma tra

Am applied EOI in September 18 in metal machinist 323214 occupation for 190 with 60+5 points can any one idea how I will receive ss sponsorship.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> There are the two nomination pathways that you could try:
> 
> 1) High points. For this occupation it was possible to apply under high points for 24-36 hours on 5-6 July 2018. This opportunity may present itself again in July 2019. You would need to be ready to apply as soon as applications opened. These conditions will need to be met:
> 
> 
> You will need 1 year of skilled work experience (in any occupation on the skilled occupation list), of which at least the last 6 months must have been undertaken in SA.
> You can only apply for a 489 visa unless you can show a close connection to SA. This is unlikely given that you will have spent more time outside of SA that in.
> 
> 2) Currently working in SA. This nomination path is currently still available. This condition will need to be met:
> 
> 
> You must have worked for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia or the last 12 months in Greater Adelaide in your nominated or closely related occupation. Closely related occupations are those in the same ANZSCO Unit Group (the first four digits are the same). You cannot select any occupation on the skilled occupation list.
> 
> The Business Development Manager role falls under the Sales and Marketing Manager occupation (ANZSCO code 131112). This is a closely related occupation to Marketing Specialist. You may want to compare the duties of your new job to those listed under Sales and Marketing Manager. If they are a close match then after 12 months (or 6 months if you are outside of Adelaide) then you could apply under the 'Currently working in SA' pathway.





Perfect


----------



## Ajay Sharma tra

Can you please clear my quiries


----------



## JASN2015

Ajay Sharma tra said:


> Am applied EOI in September 18 in metal machinist 323214 occupation for 190 with 60+5 points can any one idea how I will receive ss sponsorship.


You will get it in 1 ,2 weeks on November for sure. 
get ready with all your documents to lodge the visa.
you can add your case here, https://goo.gl/17eZzk and get added to groups


----------



## JASN2015

Ajay Sharma tra said:


> Can you please clear my quiries


If you have applied SA through SA site and EOI by selecting preferred state as SA,
you will get it in 2 months for sure.


----------



## Ajay Sharma tra

I have added my name as per your guideline but can't found the wtsup link


----------



## Ajay Sharma tra

Any preference given to TRA persons trade persons because I have listened 3-4 months taken by South Australia for grant the invitation


----------



## jontymorgan

Ajay Sharma tra said:


> Any preference given to TRA persons trade persons because I have listened 3-4 months taken by South Australia for grant the invitation


SA processes applications in the order received. Applications are not prioritised based on occupation or points.


----------



## Ajay Sharma tra

How I can join wtsup group Mr. Morgun


----------



## JASN2015

Ajay Sharma tra said:


> How I can join wtsup group Mr. Morgun


see your inbox


----------



## Thao Tpp

Wow thank you so much Morgan. This really clears my concerns. For option 1, if I take the job Bus Dev Coordinator in Adelaide and start next month, I can just keep working and wait until around 7/2019 when Mark Specialist opens again to apply for 489 right?

For option 2, in case I'd miss my chance to apply and the occ is closed again (which I hope not), I just need to continue working until I reach 12 month working period to apply under working stream right? (I am checking the tasks of the Bus Dev job and feel it is more like Sale role but I will do the comparison shortly) ^^

I hope I understand your info correctly. Thanks again for helping me our. 

Much appreciated. 



jontymorgan said:


> There are the two nomination pathways that you could try:
> 
> 1) High points. For this occupation it was possible to apply under high points for 24-36 hours on 5-6 July 2018. This opportunity may present itself again in July 2019. You would need to be ready to apply as soon as applications opened. These conditions will need to be met:
> 
> 
> You will need 1 year of skilled work experience (in any occupation on the skilled occupation list), of which at least the last 6 months must have been undertaken in SA.
> You can only apply for a 489 visa unless you can show a close connection to SA. This is unlikely given that you will have spent more time outside of SA that in.
> 
> 2) Currently working in SA. This nomination path is currently still available. This condition will need to be met:
> 
> 
> You must have worked for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia or the last 12 months in Greater Adelaide in your nominated or closely related occupation. Closely related occupations are those in the same ANZSCO Unit Group (the first four digits are the same). You cannot select any occupation on the skilled occupation list.
> 
> The Business Development Manager role falls under the Sales and Marketing Manager occupation (ANZSCO code 131112). This is a closely related occupation to Marketing Specialist. You may want to compare the duties of your new job to those listed under Sales and Marketing Manager. If they are a close match then after 12 months (or 6 months if you are outside of Adelaide) then you could apply under the 'Currently working in SA' pathway.


----------



## jaiswra1

Hello All - I got ITA today and got 2 months of time to apply for Visa.


----------



## ashfaq22

Hello guys.... can you tell me that how much time visa processing takes now aday.... I have lodged my visa application for the in june 2nd week... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## loklok

ashfaq22 said:


> Hello guys.... can you tell me that how much time visa processing takes now aday.... I have lodged my visa application for the in june 2nd week...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


you should expect the grant or CO contact very soon 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All - I got ITA today and got 2 months of time to apply for Visa.


congratulations


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> Hello guys.... can you tell me that how much time visa processing takes now aday.... I have lodged my visa application for the in june 2nd week...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You may get your grant on next Monday as your case is surely is on one of the COs hand already.
some people got their grant who applied on same dates as yours


----------



## ashfaq22

JASN2015 said:


> You may get your grant on next Monday as your case is surely is on one of the COs hand already.
> some people got their grant who applied on same dates as yours


thanks man... is this necessary that only on mandays they offer grand... ?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingalvin

Congratulations anyone else got there ITA?


----------



## JASN2015

ashfaq22 said:


> thanks man... is this necessary that only on mandays they offer grand... ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


No no, they will send it every day


----------



## AnandChahat

Hi All,

Could someone tell me that if I have submitted my visa application for 489 (SA) yesterday, by when can I expect the grant according to the current trend?

Also, I would appreciate if someone can help me with the link to keep an eye on the current trend. Thank you in advance 🙂


----------



## aimaussie123

*Visa application*

Hi,

I am in the proecess of applying for visa after invite for SA 489. I understand that health assessment is not required for 489 visa before applying. Also I cant find 489 visa option while selecting health assessment on the immi portal.

Could you pls confirm.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Prabha 1

aimaussie123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the proecess of applying for visa after invite for SA 489. I understand that health assessment is not required for 489 visa before applying. Also I cant find 489 visa option while selecting health assessment on the immi portal.
> 
> Could you pls confirm.
> 
> Thanks a ton.


Hi, 

first focus on visa lodgement. arrange all the docs, supporting docs and application and do the lodgment. Then you can focus on Heath assessment. 
once you done with lodgement you can get the health assessment letters through immi.


----------



## Kingalvin

Hi All,

Quick question I have applied for 489 visa wanted to check what is the difference between skillselect website and south Australia portal. Which portal will show the state has granted an invitation?


----------



## JASN2015

Kingalvin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question I have applied for 489 visa wanted to check what is the difference between skillselect website and south Australia portal. Which portal will show the state has granted an invitation?


You will get 2 emails, one from SA and other from skillselect, don't worry, check you email daily, that would be more than enough


----------



## Da__N

JASN2015 said:


> see your inbox




Hi,

Can you please message me?
I need to be added to your SA nomination group.

I’m submitting the application and have some queries.

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N

May I know the required documents for employment which need to be uploaded during filling the SA application?

My occupation code 323211 (trade occupation) and it doesn’t require any additional experience, but I’m claiming 5 points for my experience in EOI.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuongvh3

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and this thread and I have been reading from page #980 to #1047 of this thread in the last few days, and also reading other relevant threads but seem like I have not got answers to my questions yet. Could you please help?
I am going to apply for 489 South Australia nomination under occupation ICT Customer Support Officer (313112). I have received Successful Migration Skills Assessment (MSA) Outcome from TRA for the occupation.
My points break down:
+ Age: 25pts
+ English (PTE): 10pts
+ Qualification: 15pts
+ Work Experience: 10pts
Total: 60pts without state sponsor point.
Partner point: My wife has positive outcome from ACS recently with another occupation ICT Quality Assurance Engineer 263211 (which is also as part of SA occupation list). She will sit another exam to achieve PTE 50 all bands in the next few days and if successful, I would have 5 more points. I will wait for her PTE result beforing submitting my EOI to make sure I claim exact partner point.
As for qualification, I have a diploma in Information Technology (IT) gradudated on 27 Dev 2004 and a bachelor in IT gradudated on 28 Aug 2008. I started working as a customer support officer from 13-Aug-2007 till now with some gap years in between (those gap years is the cause that I would not achieve 8 year work experience in the last 10 years; I calculated this many many times.)
According to migration.sa.gov.au, occupation 313112 is available with additional requirements as "Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only".
In my MSA outcome, it said TRA has assessed my application as SUCCESSFUL for the occupation of ICT Customer Support Officer - 313112 under the TRA Migration Skills Assessment Program, and that the letter does not represent formal accreditation of your skills and experience. It also said "TRA considers that the applicant was first able to commence work in
skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 27 December 2004." which is my diploma graduation date but it does not mention anything about my qualification and work experience.
However, I obtained another positive skill assessment outcome for another occupation code from ACS and according to it, I am quite sure that I would have 15pts for qualification and 10pts for work experience.

Long story short, my questions are:
1. I will soon submit EOI and make an 489 application to SA with the points above without Migration Points Advice (MPA) from TRA. Then I will do MPA in case Case Officer requires it in later stage. Is it safe? In view that MPA is not required by SA as part of 489 application. I know that some people got their invitations and visas without MPA but I just want to be safe.
2. The occuation 313112 does not require any work experience (not sure if I get it correctly from SA website). If it is the case, should I still submit relevant evidece for work experience? I have almost all such evidence at hand including employment references, contracts, bank statements, payslips, social insurance from the government (tax document is not available yet but it will be at the time I logde visa to DHA as I am collecting it now.) All my work experience has been in Vietnam, and not in Australia.
3. How long would it take me to get invitation from SA given my situation as per your opinion and experience?

Sorry for the long post and thank you very much!


----------



## JASN2015

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and this thread and I have been reading from page #980 to #1047 of this thread in the last few days, and also reading other relevant threads but seem like I have not got answers to my questions yet. Could you please help?
> I am going to apply for 489 South Australia nomination under occupation ICT Customer Support Officer (313112). I have received Successful Migration Skills Assessment (MSA) Outcome from TRA for the occupation.
> My points break down:
> + Age: 25pts
> + English (PTE): 10pts
> + Qualification: 15pts
> + Work Experience: 10pts
> Total: 60pts without state sponsor point.
> Partner point: My wife has positive outcome from ACS recently with another occupation ICT Quality Assurance Engineer 263211 (which is also as part of SA occupation list). She will sit another exam to achieve PTE 50 all bands in the next few days and if successful, I would have 5 more points. I will wait for her PTE result beforing submitting my EOI to make sure I claim exact partner point.
> As for qualification, I have a diploma in Information Technology (IT) gradudated on 27 Dev 2004 and a bachelor in IT gradudated on 28 Aug 2008. I started working as a customer support officer from 13-Aug-2007 till now with some gap years in between (those gap years is the cause that I would not achieve 8 year work experience in the last 10 years; I calculated this many many times.)
> According to migration.sa.gov.au, occupation 313112 is available with additional requirements as "Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only".
> In my MSA outcome, it said TRA has assessed my application as SUCCESSFUL for the occupation of ICT Customer Support Officer - 313112 under the TRA Migration Skills Assessment Program, and that the letter does not represent formal accreditation of your skills and experience. It also said "TRA considers that the applicant was first able to commence work in
> skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 27 December 2004." which is my diploma graduation date but it does not mention anything about my qualification and work experience.
> However, I obtained another positive skill assessment outcome for another occupation code from ACS and according to it, I am quite sure that I would have 15pts for qualification and 10pts for work experience.
> 
> Long story short, my questions are:
> 1. I will soon submit EOI and make an 489 application to SA with the points above without Migration Points Advice (MPA) from TRA. Then I will do MPA in case Case Officer requires it in later stage. Is it safe? In view that MPA is not required by SA as part of 489 application. I know that some people got their invitations and visas without MPA but I just want to be safe.
> 2. The occuation 313112 does not require any work experience (not sure if I get it correctly from SA website). If it is the case, should I still submit relevant evidece for work experience? I have almost all such evidence at hand including employment references, contracts, bank statements, payslips, social insurance from the government (tax document is not available yet but it will be at the time I logde visa to DHA as I am collecting it now.) All my work experience has been in Vietnam, and not in Australia.
> 3. How long would it take me to get invitation from SA given my situation as per your opinion and experience?
> 
> Sorry for the long post and thank you very much!


I have just gone through your very long post,

and simple answer is, you CAN APPLY SA FOR 489 AND SURELY GET THE NOMINATION AND YOU ONLY NEED 55 POINTS (55+10), so you do not need spouse points for the SA 489 visa.
you cant use 2 skills assessments, you can use the one from TRA safely and other one from ACS has to be put into dustbin and never touch it again.

Generally, for positive assessments from TRA do not menstion about your qulification, *applicant was first able to commence work in
skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 27 December 2004."*, this means, you can claim points for experience from 2004 for the occupation 313112

1. You do NOT need MPA to apply SA sponsorship, and most probably you will not be asked the same (MPA) from DHA in the visa step after the invite,

2. You only need 1 year of skills experience for the SA nomination which you already have.

3. if you apply today, you will get it in 10-12 weeks maximum. 
good luck.


----------



## cuongvh3

Thanks JASN2015 for your informative reply!
I will get my application submitted by next Monday without waiting for my partner point.
Thank you again!


----------



## Da__N

JASN2015 said:


> I have just gone through your very long post,
> 
> and simple answer is, you CAN APPLY SA FOR 489 AND SURELY GET THE NOMINATION AND YOU ONLY NEED 55 POINTS (55+10), so you do not need spouse points for the SA 489 visa.
> you cant use 2 skills assessments, you can use the one from TRA safely and other one from ACS has to be put into dustbin and never touch it again.
> 
> Generally, for positive assessments from TRA do not menstion about your qulification, *applicant was first able to commence work in
> skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 27 December 2004."*, this means, you can claim points for experience from 2004 for the occupation 313112
> 
> 1. You do NOT need MPA to apply SA sponsorship, and most probably you will not be asked the same (MPA) from DHA in the visa step after the invite,
> 
> 2. You only need 1 year of skills experience for the SA nomination which you already have.
> 
> 3. if you apply today, you will get it in 10-12 weeks maximum.
> good luck.




Hi JASN,

I have a similar case but I’m happily single haha!

I’ve positive assessment from TRA as a fitter, they mention that applicant was first able to commence work in
skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 29 December 2013.

I’m claiming 5 points for experience “3+ yrs” , my question, do I have to get reference letters from my current and previous employer to fill the application of SA 190? You know, for TRA I only submitted their forms as they don’t rely on reference letters in their assessment process.

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_roy

Hello Everyone,
I am Avijit Roy. I have already submitted my EOI on 29th Sep, 2018 with 75 points(65+10) for SA(489 special condition) and my ANZSCO code is 261311(Analyst programmer). Could I expect an invitation from SA? TIA.


----------



## jontymorgan

a_roy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am Avijit Roy. I have already submitted my EOI on 29th Sep, 2018 with 75 points(65+10) for SA(489 special condition) and my ANZSCO code is 261311(Analyst programmer). Could I expect an invitation from SA? TIA.


This occupation went to special conditions on 5 July 2018. Did you apply using one of the special condition categories? You don't have high points (80 points) so you would need to apply under chain migration, as an SA graduate, or working in a skilled occupation in SA for the last 12 months to receive an invitation.


----------



## JASN2015

Da__N said:


> Hi JASN,
> 
> I have a similar case but I’m happily single haha!
> 
> I’ve positive assessment from TRA as a fitter, they mention that applicant was first able to commence work in
> skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 29 December 2013.
> 
> I’m claiming 5 points for experience “3+ yrs” , my question, do I have to get reference letters from my current and previous employer to fill the application of SA 190? You know, for TRA I only submitted their forms as they don’t rely on reference letters in their assessment process.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you should get reference letters for the rest of the processes ahead


----------



## cuongvh3

Hello Everyone,

I have submitted my application and made the payment to SA website.
As for employment evidence, I was asked to upload only employer references and I did so. There was no request to upload further employment evidence such as payslip or bank statement hence I totally forgot to try to upload those documents.

Should I try to contact SA via email to provide those additional documents for employment evidence?

Thank you.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my application and made the payment to SA website.
> As for employment evidence, I was asked to upload only employer references and I did so. There was no request to upload further employment evidence such as payslip or bank statement hence I totally forgot to try to upload those documents.
> 
> Should I try to contact SA via email to provide those additional documents for employment evidence?
> 
> Thank you.


Payslip and bank statements are required for your visa application. Not required for state nominations.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuongvh3

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Payslip and bank statements are required for your visa application. Not required for state nominations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thank you, Kumar!
I thought I was supposed to provide multiple employment evidence.


----------



## saravanakumar1989

Keep it ready. You need all of those for visa application.


cuongvh3 said:


> Thank you, Kumar!
> I thought I was supposed to provide multiple employment evidence.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuongvh3

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Keep it ready. You need all of those for visa application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thank you again, Kumar! Surely I will get them ready for visa application stage.
May I ask one more question?
While I was making payment, I received a Nomination Application payment unsuccessful notification, then seconds later I received another email from SA saying that "This email is to confirm that your Immigration SA Nomination Application has been successfully lodged." and that no actions required indicated on my application tracker on SA website (my credit card was charged by the way). So I did make the payment and apply successfully, didn't I? Not sure why I received that unsuccessful notification, maybe it's a flaw of the system to send that unsuccessful notification when I tried to saved the application right before I made the payment. If you or any experienced the same, please advise.
Thank you!


----------



## Da__N

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my application and made the payment to SA website.
> 
> As for employment evidence, I was asked to upload only employer references and I did so. There was no request to upload further employment evidence such as payslip or bank statement hence I totally forgot to try to upload those documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try to contact SA via email to provide those additional documents for employment evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Hi,

I faced the same issue and tried multiple times but it didn’t allow me to upload more than one document. You did it right don’t worry, I submitted my application this way few hours back.

Hope we get an invitation soon, fingers crossed!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanakumar1989

cuongvh3 said:


> Thank you again, Kumar! Surely I will get them ready for visa application stage.
> May I ask one more question?
> While I was making payment, I received a Nomination Application payment unsuccessful notification, then seconds later I received another email from SA saying that "This email is to confirm that your Immigration SA Nomination Application has been successfully lodged." and that no actions required indicated on my application tracker on SA website (my credit card was charged by the way). So I did make the payment and apply successfully, didn't I? Not sure why I received that unsuccessful notification, maybe it's a flaw of the system to send that unsuccessful notification when I tried to saved the application right before I made the payment. If you or any experienced the same, please advise.
> Thank you!


No worries. It's happened to me as well. Your fee successfully paid. Soon your status will change from payment in progress to submitted. All the best for your invitation. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuongvh3

Da__N said:


> Hi,
> 
> I faced the same issue and tried multiple times but it didn’t allow me to upload more than one document. You did it right don’t worry, I submitted my application this way few hours back.
> 
> Hope we get an invitation soon, fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you and Best of luck, bro.


----------



## cuongvh3

saravanakumar1989 said:


> No worries. It's happened to me as well. Your fee successfully paid. Soon your status will change from payment in progress to submitted. All the best for your invitation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thank you bro. Best of luck to you too.


----------



## JASN2015

Da__N said:


> Hi,
> 
> I faced the same issue and tried multiple times but it didn’t allow me to upload more than one document. You did it right don’t worry, I submitted my application this way few hours back.
> 
> Hope we get an invitation soon, fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good luck


----------



## Da__N

JASN2015 said:


> good luck




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N

cuongvh3 said:


> Thank you bro. Best of luck to you too.




The same to you brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingalvin

October was a great month for everyone in this list 39 people have successfully got a positive state decision. I think this month is going to be great for everyone waiting for their invite from SA as well. 
Crossing fingers and Toes.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## cuongvh3

*489 to 190*

Hello Everyone,

My occupation has an additional requirement as "Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only"
If I hold a 489 visa, and I got a related job and work in SA for 6 months to be considered as 'onshore', am I eligible to apply for 190 for the same occupation?

Thank you!


----------



## JASN2015

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My occupation has an additional requirement as "Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only"
> If I hold a 489 visa, and I got a related job and work in SA for 6 months to be considered as 'onshore', am I eligible to apply for 190 for the same occupation?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, you can 
once you meet the requirement to be eligible for onshore applicant who is correctly working in SA category


----------



## cuongvh3

JASN2015 said:


> Yes, you can
> once you meet the requirement to be eligible for onshore applicant who is correctly working in SA category


Thank you, bro. You made my day


----------



## amir-b

Does the points in this list including visa sponsorship points or not?
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

I want to apply for 489, 263111
It says 70 points required
With or Without sponsorship points?


----------



## JASN2015

amir-b said:


> Does the points in this list including visa sponsorship points or not?
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations
> 
> I want to apply for 489, 263111
> It says 70 points required
> With or Without sponsorship points?


Hi mate,
Unfortunately , you can NOT apply for SA states sponsorship most probably until next July ( unless you are SA undergraduates or working in SA for at least for 6 months)


----------



## amir-b

JASN2015 said:


> Hi mate,
> Unfortunately , you can NOT apply for SA states sponsorship most probably until next July ( unless you are SA undergraduates or working in SA for at least for 6 months)


Which states can i apply with 75 points (visa 489, including sponsorship points) for 263111?


----------



## bratts.89

I have applied for SA State Nomination 489 (65+10) today under Computer Network and Systems Engineer. When can I expect the ITA?


----------



## RajaelO15

Kingalvin said:


> October was a great month for everyone in this list 39 people have successfully got a positive state decision. I think this month is going to be great for everyone waiting for their invite from SA as well.
> Crossing fingers and Toes.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Excuse me sir, where is that number?


----------



## jontymorgan

bratts.89 said:


> I have applied for SA State Nomination 489 (65+10) today under Computer Network and Systems Engineer. When can I expect the ITA?


Are you applying as someone working in SA in a skilled occupation or as an international graduate of SA? If you are then the current processing time is around 14 weeks. If not, then your application will not be successful because the standard, high points, and chain migration pathways are all closed for this occupation for 2018/19.


----------



## rehanmushtaq

Hello everyone,
Need advice about SA 489, shall I apply for it or wait for July 2019
Following are my points break down
Age: 25
English Language: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 15
Partner: 5
Total without State: 70
With State Nomination: 80
Occupation: 261313: Software Engineer

Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

rehanmushtaq said:


> Hello everyone,
> Need advice about SA 489, shall I apply for it or wait for July 2019
> Following are my points break down
> Age: 25
> English Language: 10
> Education: 15
> Experience: 15
> Partner: 5
> Total without State: 70
> With State Nomination: 80
> Occupation: 261313: Software Engineer
> 
> Thanks


Unless you are working in SA in a skilled occupation or are an international graduate of SA then you will need to wait until July 2019 because the standard, high points, and chain migration pathways are closed for this occupation. You will need to apply as soon as the 2019/20 application window opens because the quotas were filled in less than 48 hours this year.


----------



## insider580

jontymorgan said:


> Unless you are working in SA in a skilled occupation or are an international graduate of SA then you will need to wait until July 2019 because the standard, high points, and chain migration pathways are closed for this occupation. You will need to apply as soon as the 2019/20 application window opens because the quotas were filled in less than 48 hours this year.


Yup


----------



## rehanmushtaq

jontymorgan said:


> Unless you are working in SA in a skilled occupation or are an international graduate of SA then you will need to wait until July 2019 because the standard, high points, and chain migration pathways are closed for this occupation. You will need to apply as soon as the 2019/20 application window opens because the quotas were filled in less than 48 hours this year.


Thanks for quick and clear reply.
Need to understand 48 hours window. 
1. What I can do before that, is possible application can be ready as draft and just submit 
2. From where I can check or subscribe continuously about opening of window


----------



## Kingalvin

RajaelO15 said:


> Excuse me sir, where is that number?


This data is available on the google document which the members of this forums have updated. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e6B4RJHJVbPbDXBSUh8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/htmlview# 

Guys, is there a watsapp group as well if yes, can someone please add me, it will be great to have contact virtually as well.


----------



## aimaussie123

Hello,

I have an invite from SA for 498 visa - General Accountant.

Please add me in the whatsapp group. I am in process of applying visa.

Number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## JASN2015

aimaussie123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an invite from SA for 498 visa - General Accountant.
> 
> Please add me in the whatsapp group. I am in process of applying visa.
> 
> Number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


congratulations,


----------



## cuongvh3

Hi Jasn,

Regarding the possibility of applying 190 for 489 holder, I have read "Immigration SA will only provide one nomination per applicant. If an applicant is nominated for a 489 visa, they cannot subsequently apply for a 190 visa." on a page called GSM update - 2018/19 program year. 
Hence I suppose it is not possible. What do you think?


----------



## RajaelO15

Compared to October, the invitations in November are really slow :juggle:


----------



## JASN2015

cuongvh3 said:


> Hi Jasn,
> 
> Regarding the possibility of applying 190 for 489 holder, I have read "Immigration SA will only provide one nomination per applicant. If an applicant is nominated for a 489 visa, they cannot subsequently apply for a 190 visa." on a page called GSM update - 2018/19 program year.
> Hence I suppose it is not possible. What do you think?


where did you read this, pls share the link


----------



## cuongvh3

Here is the link 
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements/gsm-update-2018-19-program-year


----------



## JASN2015

cuongvh3 said:


> Here is the link
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements/gsm-update-2018-19-program-year


thanks


----------



## amusa

Good day,

I finally passed my PTE test after 4 attempts LRSW-82/85/86/83 and I have updated my EOI selecting only SA.

I would like to know if I can make the nomination application payment now ($AU 200) while still gathering documents because my occupation 149212 is currently on low availability.

Can anyone also be kind enough to highlight any other information/document I will need to provide or upload for this application except for the following;

Bio data page of passport
Assessment result from Vetassess
Reference letter from my organization
PTE result

I would appreciate swift response.


----------



## jontymorgan

cuongvh3 said:


> Here is the link
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements/gsm-update-2018-19-program-year


It is also in section 1.3.6 of the Skilled nomination requirements page here: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements

_1.3.6 Immigration SA will only provide one nomination per applicant_

You may be able to apply for a 190 visa in another state. However, many of those states have residency requirements or a need to demonstrate ties to the state which would be difficult following sponsorship by SA.


----------



## JASN2015

jontymorgan said:


> It is also in section 1.3.6 of the Skilled nomination requirements page here: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements
> 
> _1.3.6 Immigration SA will only provide one nomination per applicant_
> 
> You may be able to apply for a 190 visa in another state. However, many of those states have residency requirements or a need to demonstrate ties to the state which would be difficult following sponsorship by SA.


thanks for sharing


----------



## RajaelO15

The last update of the processing times has reduced from 14 to 10 weeks layball: if I'm not wrong..please confirm


----------



## cuongvh3

RajaelO15 said:


> The last update of the processing times has reduced from 14 to 10 weeks layball: if I'm not wrong..please confirm


Thanks for sharing! I notice the same on SA website, at https://migration.sa.gov.au/resources/processing-times


----------



## amusa

I submitted my SA application for 149212 today. Hopeful for a nomination soon.


----------



## AnandChahat

Hi all, could someone please tell that if I applied for visa under 489 for SA with 70 points this month, when can I expect the grant?


----------



## Prabha 1

AnandChahat said:


> Hi all, could someone please tell that if I applied for visa under 489 for SA with 70 points this month, when can I expect the grant?


Wit the current situ, it is bit hard to express an exact time period. when we observe the others grant patterns it is vary. How ever the norm is 5 - 6 months.


----------



## RajaelO15

No updates in the table :clock:


----------



## PPgn

Hi all, 

Here's my case:

*• Occupation: GRAPHIC DESIGNER (232411)*
=> Special conditions apply (High points - 80pts)
=> Offshore applicants provisional 489 visa only

*• Current points:*
1. Age: 30pts
2. English: 10pts
3. Qualifications: 15pts
4. Overseas work experience: 10pts

=> Total: 65pts
=> Skill assessment with VETASSESS: positive (2018)

If apply with subclass 190: 70 pts
If apply with subclass 489: 75pts

=> To be eligible for applying under high points scheme I must get 20pts in English
=> Pending to submit EOI until I get 79+ in PTE

• I’m coming to Adelaide next year to get my further study with Master of Arts in University of Adelaide. (Approved visa student).

*• My questions are: *
1. How long will I be in South Australia to be treated as an onshore application? Do I need to wait or able to apply for subclass 190 right after I pass 80pts?
2. Am I able to apply for a skilled work visa (190/489) while I’m holding visa student subclass 500?
3. One of the general requirements is “at least one year of skilled work experience in the last three years”, will it be applied for those occupations with “special conditions apply” as well? And will it be counted for experiences in South Australia only?

My post is long, so I appreciate if you guys read it.


----------



## jaiswra1

Hello - Could someone please help me with the below query.

I used to have a bank account in DBS Bank Singapore in 2015. Now I moved to India and no longer work in Singapore and account is closed. I am in need of DBS bank statements for 1 quarter. Upon enquiring, I came to know that I am supposed to fill a form and mail them along with the Statement Charges. The Bank will verify the details and send the statements only to the registered address in Singapore.

Did anyone had this situation ? How can I get the statements in India ?

Please help.


----------



## Abhi_

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello - Could someone please help me with the below query.
> 
> I used to have a bank account in DBS Bank Singapore in 2015. Now I moved to India and no longer work in Singapore and account is closed. I am in need of DBS bank statements for 1 quarter. Upon enquiring, I came to know that I am supposed to fill a form and mail them along with the Statement Charges. The Bank will verify the details and send the statements only to the registered address in Singapore.
> 
> Did anyone had this situation ? How can I get the statements in India ?
> 
> Please help.


Can't you request for statement on email or pay for courier charges to be sent back to India?


----------



## jaiswra1

Abhi_ said:


> Can't you request for statement on email or pay for courier charges to be sent back to India?


Hello - Please see the below email I received from DBS Customer Care.

If your account is already closed, please include a bank draft or cheque issued to ‘DBS Bank Ltd’ for the payments of the statement request along with the form.

Please note the following charges are applicable for retrieval of your statements:

$20 per statement - If statements are dated within 1 year
$30 per statement - If statements are dated between 1 and 3 years
$50 per statement - If statements are dated more than 3 years

I wish to clarify that the statements will be mailed to the mailing address that you have registered with the bank.

I would kindly also like to share that the bank would not be liable if the bank draft or cheque/application form(s) are lost in transit, for customers whom wish to send in their request via mail.

Alternatively, you may wish to visit our DBS/POSB branches to request for your statement when you visit Singapore.

Kindly bring along your original valid passport when you visit the branches.


----------



## Abhi_

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello - Please see the below email I received from DBS Customer Care.
> 
> If your account is already closed, please include a bank draft or cheque issued to ‘DBS Bank Ltd’ for the payments of the statement request along with the form.
> 
> Please note the following charges are applicable for retrieval of your statements:
> 
> $20 per statement - If statements are dated within 1 year
> $30 per statement - If statements are dated between 1 and 3 years
> $50 per statement - If statements are dated more than 3 years
> 
> I wish to clarify that the statements will be mailed to the mailing address that you have registered with the bank.
> 
> I would kindly also like to share that the bank would not be liable if the bank draft or cheque/application form(s) are lost in transit, for customers whom wish to send in their request via mail.
> 
> Alternatively, you may wish to visit our DBS/POSB branches to request for your statement when you visit Singapore.
> 
> Kindly bring along your original valid passport when you visit the branches.


Hopefully they will email it to you on your email ID.

you can drop another email asking for clarity on it or requesting them to email you bank statement.


----------



## jaiswra1

Abhi_ said:


> Hopefully they will email it to you on your email ID.
> 
> you can drop another email asking for clarity on it or requesting them to email you bank statement.


I enquired and received the below reply - 

"Thank you for contacting us.

May I kindly confirm with you that you would like to request for your account statements.

I seek your kind understanding as I will not be able to check on your account details nor disclose any account related information through this channel as emails are not deemed a secured mode of communication. Likewise, I am not able to act on your instructions via this channel. This is to safeguard our customers’ interest.

For any bank statement request, may I kindly advise you to fill in the statement request form attached in this email and sign as per bank records and send via mail."


----------



## Abhi_

jaiswra1 said:


> I enquired and received the below reply -
> 
> "Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> May I kindly confirm with you that you would like to request for your account statements.
> 
> I seek your kind understanding as I will not be able to check on your account details nor disclose any account related information through this channel as emails are not deemed a secured mode of communication. Likewise, I am not able to act on your instructions via this channel. This is to safeguard our customers’ interest.
> 
> For any bank statement request, may I kindly advise you to fill in the statement request form attached in this email and sign as per bank records and send via mail."


Then they will send on registered address in Singapore, you have to check with owners or friend staying at place.


----------



## jaiswra1

Abhi_ said:


> Then they will send on registered address in Singapore, you have to check with owners or friend staying at place.


Yeah, hopefully I may find some help in Singapore :fingerscrossed:


----------



## a_roy

jontymorgan said:


> This occupation went to special conditions on 5 July 2018. Did you apply using one of the special condition categories? You don't have high points (80 points) so you would need to apply under chain migration, as an SA graduate, or working in a skilled occupation in SA for the last 12 months to receive an invitation.


Yes i have applied with chain migration. My younger brother live in adileide. Is there any chance to get invitation?

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mutapha

You have to complete your course to receive the benefits of studying in South Australia. Please don't wait your money to pursue a course that facilitates your permanent application, because the migration policy changes constantly.

You just miss 5 points, is it possible to improve by your partner?



PPgn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's my case:
> 
> *• Occupation: GRAPHIC DESIGNER (232411)*
> => Special conditions apply (High points - 80pts)
> => Offshore applicants provisional 489 visa only
> 
> *• Current points:*
> 1. Age: 30pts
> 2. English: 10pts
> 3. Qualifications: 15pts
> 4. Overseas work experience: 10pts
> 
> => Total: 65pts
> => Skill assessment with VETASSESS: positive (2018)
> 
> If apply with subclass 190: 70 pts
> If apply with subclass 489: 75pts
> 
> => To be eligible for applying under high points scheme I must get 20pts in English
> => Pending to submit EOI until I get 79+ in PTE
> 
> • I’m coming to Adelaide next year to get my further study with Master of Arts in University of Adelaide. (Approved visa student).
> 
> *• My questions are: *
> 1. How long will I be in South Australia to be treated as an onshore application? Do I need to wait or able to apply for subclass 190 right after I pass 80pts?
> 2. Am I able to apply for a skilled work visa (190/489) while I’m holding visa student subclass 500?
> 3. One of the general requirements is “at least one year of skilled work experience in the last three years”, will it be applied for those occupations with “special conditions apply” as well? And will it be counted for experiences in South Australia only?
> 
> My post is long, so I appreciate if you guys read it.


----------



## jontymorgan

a_roy said:


> Yes i have applied with chain migration. My younger brother live in adileide. Is there any chance to get invitation?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Your occupation was available for chain migration at the time you applied so assuming that you meet SA's normal application conditions then you should get invited. The occupation closed for chain migration on 2 November but this is not a problem because you filed and paid for your application with SA in September.


----------



## amusa

I'm hoping for a speedy nomination for my last week's application.


----------



## RajaelO15

Only a few nominations last week, come on!


----------



## KasunTharaka

Prabha 1 said:


> Wit the current situ, it is bit hard to express an exact time period. when we observe the others grant patterns it is vary. How ever the norm is 5 - 6 months.


Hi Machan,

According to your signature, You applied 489 VISA on Sep 11.
Any luck or CO contact as of now?


----------



## JASN2015

Prabha 1 said:


> Wit the current situ, it is bit hard to express an exact time period. when we observe the others grant patterns it is vary. How ever the norm is 5 - 6 months.


Good luck brother


----------



## a_roy

jontymorgan said:


> Your occupation was available for chain migration at the time you applied so assuming that you meet SA's normal application conditions then you should get invited. The occupation closed for chain migration on 2 November but this is not a problem because you filed and paid for your application with SA in September.


Got invitation on 26th nov.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka

a_roy said:


> Got invitation on 26th nov.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Congratz and all the very best for the future process.


----------



## a_roy

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratz and all the very best for the future process.


Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cuongvh3

Hello everyone,

A person I know who applied for 489 invitation of South Australia on 29 Sep received their invitation yesterday as well, i.e. almost 2 months (8 weeks) only.

I applied for SA 489 on Oct 30 and waiting for an invitation.
It is currently the holiday season in Australia, should I expect a delay in the application process?

Thank you!


----------



## cuongvh3

Hello everyone,

I applied for SA 489 on 30 Oct 2018 and just got my invitation today morning, 04 Dec.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## saravanakumar1989

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for SA 489 on 30 Oct 2018 and just got my invitation today morning, 04 Dec.
> Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations! Super fast.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik

Hi mate!

Congrats! Can you share your occupation code and points details?

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for SA 489 on 30 Oct 2018 and just got my invitation today morning, 04 Dec.
> Good luck to everyone!



Hi mate!

Congrats! Can you share your occupation code and points details?

Cheers


----------



## cuongvh3

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Congratulations! Super fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Thanks, bro. It's faster than I expected.



kc_muzik said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Congrats! Can you share your occupation code and points details?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, mate. 
My code is ICT Customer Support Officer 313112
My points details is Age: 25pts; Qualification: 15 pts; Work Exp: 10pts; English: 10pts; 489: 10pts = 70pts.


----------



## spvds

any one applied for 489 for 221112/


----------



## spvds

JASN2015 said:


> Hi bro,
> Nice to hear you have applied SA.
> By looking at your points you have 80 points,you should receive an invite in the current time frame if you meet the requirement set by SA ( Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; Not available for high points nomination Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; Not available for high points nomination 19/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 19/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 19/7/18 ). SA sends invite first come first serve basis, the number of points does NOT matter (need only 80 points)
> 
> You were lucky your occupation has been unavailable on 19/7/18


We are based in qatar and wanted to file EOI for 489 SA. Is that possible?
As my agent says its not possible? Iam an accountant 221112 with 65+10 =75 points. Appreciate if you could please respond. Thanks


----------



## Realy85

Can you pls suggest any chance for offshore applicant with 65 points under code 6121*** for SA state nomination
Thanx in advance


----------



## amusa

I got nominated by SA today December 5.
Applied November 13
Code: 149212


----------



## Realy85

Can you share your points


----------



## jontymorgan

spvds said:


> We are based in qatar and wanted to file EOI for 489 SA. Is that possible?
> As my agent says its not possible? Iam an accountant 221112 with 65+10 =75 points. Appreciate if you could please respond. Thanks


Unfortunately your occupation is on the Supplementary Skills List which means you would need to apply using high points (80 points), chain migration (family member in SA), as a SA graduate, or as someone working in SA. The quotas for high points and chain migration pathways were met for this financial year on 26 July 2018 so even those are no longer an option until July 2019.


----------



## jontymorgan

Realy85 said:


> Can you pls suggest any chance for offshore applicant with 65 points under code 6121*** for SA state nomination
> Thanx in advance


65 points is sufficient for 612112 Property Manager. Currently 80 points is needed for 612115 Real Estate Representative as this occupation has moved to Special Conditions.


----------



## Realy85

Thnx for your reply as i am aware of this change so bit concerned whether this will again come back to normal or not


----------



## Maji

I want to apply for sa 489 visa for ict support officer (TRA). However my relevant work experience is between 2014 and 2015 Oct I also have another employment between 2016 to 2018(Not that I am claiming points for both) I understand sa has a minimum Requirement of one year work experience in the past three years (I don't know if relevant experience or not). Will this affect my application?


----------



## JASN2015

cuongvh3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for SA 489 on 30 Oct 2018 and just got my invitation today morning, 04 Dec.
> Good luck to everyone!


congratulations , good luck


----------



## JASN2015

spvds said:


> We are based in qatar and wanted to file EOI for 489 SA. Is that possible?
> As my agent says its not possible? Iam an accountant 221112 with 65+10 =75 points. Appreciate if you could please respond. Thanks


Unfortunately, 
your job code has been closed at the moment. you will have a change in next July.
but try to increase your points by any means


----------



## JASN2015

amusa said:


> I got nominated by SA today December 5.
> Applied November 13
> 
> 
> Code: 149212



congrats, good luck


----------



## JASN2015

Maji said:


> I want to apply for sa 489 visa for ict support officer (TRA). However my relevant work experience is between 2014 and 2015 Oct I also have another employment between 2016 to 2018(Not that I am claiming points for both) I understand sa has a minimum Requirement of one year work experience in the past three years (I don't know if relevant experience or not). Will this affect my application?


Yes, you only minimum of 1 year of skilled exp, no matter its related or not


----------



## tukhang

Hi all,
I just got the nomination - visa 489 SA (tax accountant 70 + 10)
However i am waiting for the visa 489NT (CO requested me to provide some of the information like police check).
Can i withdraw 489NT now and will i receive the refund (i paid ~7,5K for family of four) or i will loose the application fee.
I am not sure whether my withdraw of 489NT will affect the visa 489 SA?
Any response would be great.
Thanks
TuKhang


----------



## theotherashish

Your options would be 

1. Withdraw NT, you will get no refund, but it wont affect you SA application:
2. Let it be, if you get NT first, keep it, you have already paid for it, when SA comes it will override NT 
3. If SA comes first, immd withdraw NT (or NT will override) 

Im going to SA on 489 in January, however my 190 NSW is also applied for, once NSW comes, it will override SA and I'll move cities. 

Hope this helps and all the best.


tukhang said:


> Hi all,
> I just got the nomination - visa 489 SA (tax accountant 70 + 10)
> However i am waiting for the visa 489NT (CO requested me to provide some of the information like police check).
> Can i withdraw 489NT now and will i receive the refund (i paid ~7,5K for family of four) or i will loose the application fee.
> I am not sure whether my withdraw of 489NT will affect the visa 489 SA?
> Any response would be great.
> Thanks
> TuKhang


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tukhang

theotherashish said:


> Your options would be
> 
> 1. Withdraw NT, you will get no refund, but it wont affect you SA application:
> 2. Let it be, if you get NT first, keep it, you have already paid for it, when SA comes it will override NT
> 3. If SA comes first, immd withdraw NT (or NT will override)
> 
> Im going to SA on 489 in January, however my 190 NSW is also applied for, once NSW comes, it will override SA and I'll move cities.
> 
> Hope this helps and all the best.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks theotherashish
Actually i just received the ITA for Visa 489 SA today and havent submited.
So it is better to keep Visa 489 NT right (i expect to receive in 1 or 2 months).
Then if i receive Visa 489 SA later on, it will override Visa 489 NT right? Just wanna make sure.
Thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## theotherashish

Yes, i went that route too. Better to have them both since no refunds are offered.


tukhang said:


> Thanks theotherashish
> Actually i just received the ITA for Visa 489 SA today and havent submited.
> So it is better to keep Visa 489 NT right (i expect to receive in 1 or 2 months).
> Then if i receive Visa 489 SA later on, it will override Visa 489 NT right? Just wanna make sure.
> Thanks again, much appreciated!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

tukhang said:


> Hi all,
> I just got the nomination - visa 489 SA (tax accountant 70 + 10)
> However i am waiting for the visa 489NT (CO requested me to provide some of the information like police check).
> Can i withdraw 489NT now and will i receive the refund (i paid ~7,5K for family of four) or i will loose the application fee.
> I am not sure whether my withdraw of 489NT will affect the visa 489 SA?
> Any response would be great.
> Thanks
> TuKhang


Just ask NT you want to withdraw the NT application, you will have no refund though.
And lodge the visa for current SA invite.
Good luck brother


----------



## tukhang

JASN2015 said:


> Just ask NT you want to withdraw the NT application, you will have no refund though.
> And lodge the visa for current SA invite.
> Good luck brother


Thanks man
But i think i will follow theotherashish' route, let it be, i wont withdraw my visa 489 as it will be granted soon. In the meantime, i will submit visa 489 SA.


----------



## JASN2015

tukhang said:


> Thanks man
> But i think i will follow theotherashish' route, let it be, i wont withdraw my visa 489 as it will be granted soon. In the meantime, i will submit visa 489 SA.


Ah, you have already lodged the visa for NT invite??
I thought just waiting for nt invite, sorry


----------



## tukhang

JASN2015 said:


> Ah, you have already lodged the visa for NT invite??
> I thought just waiting for nt invite, sorry


Yes i already lodged visa for NT (4 months ago and CO just contacted me recently to request new police check, i expect to get visa for NT soon).
I havent submit visa for SA, should i submit and pay fee now or wait until receiving grant from NT? (got 60 days to submit 489 SA).
Hopefully i will receive 489 NT within 60days


----------



## JASN2015

tukhang said:


> Yes i already lodged visa for NT (4 months ago and CO just contacted me recently to request new police check, i expect to get visa for NT soon).
> I havent submit visa for SA, should i submit and pay fee now or wait until receiving grant from NT? (got 60 days to submit 489 SA).
> Hopefully i will receive 489 NT within 60days


Bro,
It's all depends on your requirement,
If you lodge your even if you get NT grant, then you can lodge visa for SA invite by now itself.
But both visas are in same conditions , you can more SA or anywhere after 2 years.
If you still need, you can lodge for SA now without any issue


----------



## tukhang

JASN2015 said:


> Bro,
> It's all depends on your requirement,
> If you lodge your even if you get NT grant, then you can lodge visa for SA invite by now itself.
> But both visas are in same conditions , you can more SA or anywhere after 2 years.
> If you still need, you can lodge for SA now without any issue


Thanks bro! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cal_80

Hi experts. Is there a chance that SA will reduce the high points from 80 to 75 points?


----------



## JASN2015

cal_80 said:


> Hi experts. Is there a chance that SA will reduce the high points from 80 to 75 points?


Never


----------



## JASN2015

cal_80 said:


> Hi experts. Is there a chance that SA will reduce the high points from 80 to 75 points?


Never, don't expect it ,
But your occupation may fall into SOL


----------



## cal_80

JASN2015 said:


> cal_80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts. Is there a chance that SA will reduce the high points from 80 to 75 points?
> 
> 
> 
> Never, don't expect it ,
> But your occupation may fall into SOL
Click to expand...

Thanks for your info.


----------



## kaurkkg

Hi Experts... I got my state nomination from SA on 15th October and applied for visa on 10th Nov.. However, I have a concern as I left my job in Feb 2018 and I am free(unemplyed) till now.. I have total 7 years of work experience till Jan 2018.. Does it effect on my visa grant?


----------



## jaiswra1

Hello All - I have lodged my Visa application (489-SA)on 19th November 2018. Just curious to know when I can expect CO contact or Grant as per the current timelines. Please let me know.

Thank you !


----------



## Awaisi

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All - I have lodged my Visa application (489-SA)on 19th November 2018. Just curious to know when I can expect CO contact or Grant as per the current timelines. Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you !




Hi,
U can expect the grant in march or april as per current scenario  within 3-4 months people are getting DG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaiswra1

Awaisi said:


> Hi,
> U can expect the grant in march or april as per current scenario  within 3-4 months people are getting DG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello,

Thank you


----------



## Realy85

When did you submitted your EOI


Awaisi said:


> jaiswra1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All - I have lodged my Visa application (489-SA)on 19th November 2018. Just curious to know when I can expect CO contact or Grant as per the current timelines. Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> U can expect the grant in march or april as per current scenario  within 3-4 months people are getting DG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## dilanjan

Dear Expert Mates


Based on my details when will I get an invitation?


----------



## Realy85

Chances for getting invite if the occupation is on SOL


----------



## Sham890

Hello everyone
Anyone got SA invitation for Chemistry Technician 311411 Anzco. It is currently in the supplimentary list. We are thinking to start with our process, but chemistry technician doesnt seem to be available in any other state.


----------



## myadav2784

Hello,

Can I apply for SA state sponsorship with the below points.

PTE-10 points
ANZCO-261313
Exp-10+yrs
Age-36 years
Total points without SS-65
Points with SS-70

Please advise how to go from here( even regional is fine)

Thanks
Manju


----------



## Bimz

can anyone please advise. the contract administrator is mentioned on SA supplementary list for 489 family sponsored visa but home affairs website does not mention it for family 489 (F) sponsored category, but only for state 489 (S/T) sponsored. 

Please help


----------



## jontymorgan

Sham890 said:


> Hello everyone
> Anyone got SA invitation for Chemistry Technician 311411 Anzco. It is currently in the supplimentary list. We are thinking to start with our process, but chemistry technician doesnt seem to be available in any other state.


This occupation is in the main SOL but is currently under special conditions. You will need high points (80+) points, have a relative in SA, or have graduated/worked in SA in order to apply before July 2019.


----------



## Sham890

jontymorgan said:


> Sham890 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> Anyone got SA invitation for Chemistry Technician 311411 Anzco. It is currently in the supplimentary list. We are thinking to start with our process, but chemistry technician doesnt seem to be available in any other state.
> 
> 
> 
> This occupation is in the main SOL but is currently under special conditions. You will need high points (80+) points, have a relative in SA, or have graduated/worked in SA in order to apply before July 2019.
Click to expand...

Thank you for replying. We do not have high points nor relative in SA. But it means, the occupation may open again in July right.
Thank you once again for giving me clarity.


----------



## kc_muzik

*Ict pm 135112 - sa 489*

Hi Folks,

I received my invitation to apply on Dec 4 and plan to lodge the visa by Jan 20th. 

Anzsco code: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
Points: 80 with SS (SA 489)

I'm nearly done preparing all the documents. I have a couple of questions:

1) Do I need to produce bank statements/pay slips for the entire duration I'm claiming experience points for (ACS assessed 6.5 years)?

2) What is the expected timeline to receive a visa grant? 

Thanks!


----------



## myadav2784

Hello,

Can I apply for SA state sponsorship with the below points.

PTE-10 points
ANZCO-261313
Exp-10+yrs
Age-36 years
Total points without SS-65
Points with SS-70

Please advise how to go from here( even regional is fine)

Thanks
Manju


----------



## jontymorgan

myadav2784 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I apply for SA state sponsorship with the below points.
> 
> PTE-10 points
> ANZCO-261313
> Exp-10+yrs
> Age-36 years
> Total points without SS-65
> Points with SS-70
> 
> Please advise how to go from here( even regional is fine)
> 
> Thanks
> Manju


This occupation is currently closed unless you have studied or worked in SA. It was open for a very short time on 5 July 2018 for 70 pointers. It was then closed for high points (80 points) and chain migration on 6 July 2018. The only possibility of getting an invite from SA with 70 points is to apply within the first few minutes of the application window opening in July 2019. If you are offshore then you can only apply for a SA 489 visa. If you are onshore but living/studying outside of SA then you can't apply at all. If you can increase your PTE scores to get 20 points then a 189 visa may be your best option.


----------



## JASN2015

Sham890 said:


> Hello everyone
> Anyone got SA invitation for Chemistry Technician 311411 Anzco. It is currently in the supplimentary list. We are thinking to start with our process, but chemistry technician doesnt seem to be available in any other state.


You can get the invite if you meet the requirements, ex, points 70+10 and other states requirements


----------



## JASN2015

Sham890 said:


> Thank you for replying. We do not have high points nor relative in SA. But it means, the occupation may open again in July right.
> Thank you once again for giving me clarity.


Most probably, it will reset to 65 points (55+10) on NEXT July.


----------



## JASN2015

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received my invitation to apply on Dec 4 and plan to lodge the visa by Jan 20th.
> 
> Anzsco code: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
> Points: 80 with SS (SA 489)
> 
> I'm nearly done preparing all the documents. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Do I need to produce bank statements/pay slips for the entire duration I'm claiming experience points for (ACS assessed 6.5 years)?
> 
> 2) What is the expected timeline to receive a visa grant?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Yes, you are correct
2.people are getting GRANT even in 50 days these days


----------



## JASN2015

myadav2784 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I apply for SA state sponsorship with the below points.
> 
> PTE-10 points
> ANZCO-261313
> Exp-10+yrs
> Age-36 years
> Total points without SS-65
> Points with SS-70
> 
> Please advise how to go from here( even regional is fine)
> 
> Thanks
> Manju


You can apply in NEXT July, as of now, your occupation is closed unless you are a sa graduate


----------



## sachinrastogi_ca

*Date of Visa Lodgement*

Dear Friends,

I have lodged the VISA on 20th September 2018. On 23rd October 2018, I uploaded my spouse's PCC along with some spouse's employment related documents. On 20th November 2018, I uploaded another letter mentioning the job change of my spouse.

Would like to know, in this case, which date will be considered by CO for giving the grant?


----------



## JASN2015

sachinrastogi_ca said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have lodged the VISA on 20th September 2018. On 23rd October 2018, I uploaded my spouse's PCC along with some spouse's employment related documents. On 20th November 2018, I uploaded another letter mentioning the job change of my spouse.
> 
> Would like to know, in this case, which date will be considered by CO for giving the grant?


Your lodged date (fee paid date) is considered by CO, documents uploading dates don't matter


----------



## harryv123

CO asked me to submit PCC and medicals 2nd time,
Is it sign that my Grant is on way?
or It is a regular process as my previous PCC and medicals were expired so CO asked me for the latest one?

Anyone is here who have submitted PCC and medicals more than 2 times?


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

Hi all,

have a small doubt, 

"Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required" if my occupation is in SA state nomination and having this condition and special conditions is applied. Do i require 70 points for applying chain migration too?


----------



## JASN2015

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> have a small doubt,
> 
> "Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required" if my occupation is in SA state nomination and having this condition and special conditions is applied. Do i require 70 points for applying chain migration too?


What's the code?


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

JASN2015 said:


> What's the code?




263112 Network administrator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015

harryv123 said:


> CO asked me to submit PCC and medicals 2nd time,
> Is it sign that my Grant is on way?
> or It is a regular process as my previous PCC and medicals were expired so CO asked me for the latest one?
> 
> Anyone is here who have submitted PCC and medicals more than 2 times?


You will GET it very soon


----------



## JASN2015

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> have a small doubt,
> 
> "Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required" if my occupation is in SA state nomination and having this condition and special conditions is applied. Do i require 70 points for applying chain migration too?


Yes, you are correct,

If you go through high points, you require 80 points,
For other 3 categories in the special collections, you need 70 points.
So for chain migration scenario, you should meet 70 points


----------



## saikishoreal

I am delighted to let you all know that I just received my SA 489 Direct grant.


----------



## Duajaved

saikishoreal said:


> I am delighted to let you all know that I just received my SA 489 Direct grant.


thats great... Congratulations... And best wishes


----------



## JASN2015

saikishoreal said:


> I am delighted to let you all know that I just received my SA 489 Direct grant.


Awesome, many many congratulations brother


----------



## Moose*

saikishoreal said:


> I am delighted to let you all know that I just received my SA 489 Direct grant.


Congratulations on the grant!


----------



## Sham890

saikishoreal said:


> I am delighted to let you all know that I just received my SA 489 Direct grant.


Congratulations on the grant and wish you all the best!


----------



## Veerendra k

saikishoreal said:


> I am delighted to let you all know that I just received my SA 489 Direct grant.




Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahu1987

*Form 16*

Hi Guys

I have applied for 489 visa for south australia. Applied for the visa in Sept 18 and have received a response from CO asking for Form 16 for my last 8 years of employment.

I have already supplied all payslips, bank statements, appointment letters and ITR's. My company do not issue any Form16 being a small firm. 

What should I do if I cannot provide Form16 as requested by CO ?


----------



## hendry

Team -

Can i apply for SA 489 currently if my occupation is under " Special Condition apply " list.
I have high points ( 70 + 10 SS) = 80 points.
Will i have to wait till July 2019 when new cycle opens ?


----------



## saikishoreal

Sahu1987 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for 489 visa for south australia. Applied for the visa in Sept 18 and have received a response from CO asking for Form 16 for my last 8 years of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> I have already supplied all payslips, bank statements, appointment letters and ITR's. My company do not issue any Form16 being a small firm.
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do if I cannot provide Form16 as requested by CO ?




Please download form 26AS from income tax website and submit. This is a substitute to form 16. Also try getting a declaration from your company that they don’t issue form 16.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendry

Can someone please help. if 489 is still open with 80 points.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

hendry said:


> Can someone please help. if 489 is still open with 80 points.




What is your occupation code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendry

Kunalchaphekar said:


> What is your occupation code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Code - 263111
Points - 70 + 10 SS = 80 points.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

hendry said:


> Code - 263111
> 
> Points - 70 + 10 SS = 80 points.




Unfortunately it is closed for high points. I guess the courses will reopen in July and u will be eligible for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

hendry said:


> Code - 263111
> 
> Points - 70 + 10 SS = 80 points.




263111 is also available for 189, you can still have chance. Any senior member can shade light if it. You can ask question in dedicated forum of 263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendry

Thanks a lot for confirmation Will check in July 2019 for SA, if 189 doesnot get picked up


----------



## JASN2015

hendry said:


> Code - 263111
> Points - 70 + 10 SS = 80 points.


Hi bro,
Unfortunately
All it occupations are closed as of now.


----------



## Bimz

*489 chain migration is 489(F) or 489(S/T)*

Hello stalwarts,

I really appreciate if someone please clarify.

Is chain migration visa considered under 489 (Family sponsorship) or 489 (State or Territory sponsorship)?

Also, what is the process of visa application. do I need to apply for chain migration sponsorship on SA site first or apply for visa on home affairs website first and then SA migration?

Thanks in advance to all for reading and replying.

Cheers,


----------



## ROYRAJU135

*Query on SA*



JASN2015 said:


> I have just gone through your very long post,
> 
> and simple answer is, you CAN APPLY SA FOR 489 AND SURELY GET THE NOMINATION AND YOU ONLY NEED 55 POINTS (55+10), so you do not need spouse points for the SA 489 visa.
> you cant use 2 skills assessments, you can use the one from TRA safely and other one from ACS has to be put into dustbin and never touch it again.
> 
> Generally, for positive assessments from TRA do not menstion about your qulification, *applicant was first able to commence work in
> skilled employment in the nominated occupation from 27 December 2004."*, this means, you can claim points for experience from 2004 for the occupation 313112
> 
> 1. You do NOT need MPA to apply SA sponsorship, and most probably you will not be asked the same (MPA) from DHA in the visa step after the invite,
> 
> 2. You only need 1 year of skills experience for the SA nomination which you already have.
> 
> 3. if you apply today, you will get it in 10-12 weeks maximum.
> good luck.


how long it will take to get state nomination for FITTER-323211 from South Australia,,


----------



## flaresight

I'm not 100% sure about the following, but here's my opinion:

1. If you are applying for an occupation under SA's Supplementary Skilled List, you must fulfill one of their four special conditions (chain migration being one option). So I think it might be considered State sponsorship.

2. You need to create a unique EOI with your information and expressing your wish to migrate only to SA. Do not mark other territories. Only then you'll apply using SA's website and if approved, you'll receive a letter and invitation directly from the Department of Home Affairs with instructions to lodge the visa.

Again, I'm not 100% certain about this, it's just an opinion of someone who's willing to help somehow.

My best advice is for you to enter our whatsapp group and ask other members there. According to our sheet, there are some people who applied using chain migration and even got their grants already.

Best of luck!





Bimz said:


> Hello stalwarts,
> 
> I really appreciate if someone please clarify.
> 
> Is chain migration visa considered under 489 (Family sponsorship) or 489 (State or Territory sponsorship)?
> 
> Also, what is the process of visa application. do I need to apply for chain migration sponsorship on SA site first or apply for visa on home affairs website first and then SA migration?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all for reading and replying.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## Realy85

Can someone clarify if the english requirement for SA is proficient plus or superior overall what foes this mean.


----------



## Bimz

JASN2015 said:


> Hi bro,
> Unfortunately
> All it occupations are closed as of now.


Hey bro, where did you check for this? how did you conclude all occupations are closed now? I need to check for one occupation as well. Can you share the link please?

Thanks,


----------



## BulletAK

Realy85 said:


> Can someone clarify if the english requirement for SA is proficient plus or superior overall what foes this mean.


proficient plus is 7.5 bands in each module
superior overall means 8.0 overall score.


----------



## Bimz

BulletAK said:


> proficient plus is 7.5 bands in each module
> superior overall means 8.0 overall score.


Hey mate, 

I see that you have mentioned you applied both 489 and 190. Is that correct? How likely is it to get 190 before 489? can we choose to wait for 190 if 489 is granted earlier than 190?

Also, to show residency of the relative, is it necessary to show lease agreement? What are the alternate documents that one can submit, given that they dont own a home there ? Would employment contract showing location as SA be valid? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Realy85

BulletAK said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone clarify if the english requirement for SA is proficient plus or superior overall what foes this mean.
> 
> 
> 
> proficient plus is 7.5 bands in each module
> 
> superior overall means 8.0 overall score.
Click to expand...

Hi i have 8 overall with 7.5 in three modules and 7 in one then will i still be eligible.
Thanx in advance


----------



## Realy85

Which occupation you want to know please post it as the SA has done mid year review and they have made little changes


----------



## BulletAK

Bimz said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I see that you have mentioned you applied both 489 and 190. Is that correct? How likely is it to get 190 before 489? can we choose to wait for 190 if 489 is granted earlier than 190?
> 
> Also, to show residency of the relative, is it necessary to show lease agreement? What are the alternate documents that one can submit, given that they dont own a home there ? Would employment contract showing location as SA be valid?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No buddy, I have only applied for 489 SA.

For what you are inquiring for lease agreement bro? I have applied under state nominated steam for 489 not family sponsored.


----------



## BulletAK

Realy85 said:


> Hi i have 8 overall with 7.5 in three modules and 7 in one then will i still be eligible.
> Thanx in advance


Yes you will if the requirement says proficient plus *OR* superior overall.


----------



## Realy85

BulletAK said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i have 8 overall with 7.5 in three modules and 7 in one then will i still be eligible.
> Thanx in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will if the requirement says proficient plus *OR* superior overall.
Click to expand...

Thnx for quick response


----------



## Bimz

BulletAK said:


> No buddy, I have only applied for 489 SA.
> 
> For what you are inquiring for lease agreement bro? I have applied under state nominated steam for 489 not family sponsored.


ohkay, sorry, i wrongly assumed you applied for family sponsored visa. Thanks for quick reply. really appreciate.


----------



## Bimz

Realy85 said:


> Which occupation you want to know please post it as the SA has done mid year review and they have made little changes


I am checking for contract administrator please


----------



## BulletAK

Bimz said:


> ohkay, sorry, i wrongly assumed you applied for family sponsored visa. Thanks for quick reply. really appreciate.




No issues.


----------



## ROYRAJU135

323211-Fitter


----------



## nauman1392

Realy85 said:


> Can someone clarify if the english requirement for SA is proficient plus or superior overall what foes this mean.


I think it means u need 7.5 each and 8 overall. In my opinion a person with 7 in one module will not be eligible. Please double check it..


----------



## jontymorgan

nauman1392 said:


> I think it means u need 7.5 each and 8 overall. In my opinion a person with 7 in one module will not be eligible. Please double check it..


It is either proficient plus (IELTS 7.5) in each modue or superior (IELTS 8) overall. You don't have to meet both requirements. 

The only restriction is that if you meet the higher overall score requirement, no module can be below Competent.

In this case, having 8 overall with a 7 in one module is fine for meeting the requirements for SA nomination. However, overall scores cannot be used for claiming English points.


----------



## kc_muzik

*Visa validity*

Hi folks!

I lodged for 489 visa on Jan 28th, 2019. My PCC was issued on Dec 16, 2018. 

Will be going for medicals soon. 

What will the validity of the grant be? Is it based on PCC issued date or medicals completed date?

Thanks!


----------



## BulletAK

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I lodged for 489 visa on Jan 28th, 2019. My PCC was issued on Dec 16, 2018.
> 
> Will be going for medicals soon.
> 
> What will the validity of the grant be? Is it based on PCC issued date or medicals completed date?
> 
> Thanks!


Which ever would be expiring first. In your case it would be your PCC date.


----------



## sachinrastogi_ca

JASN2015 said:


> Your lodged date (fee paid date) is considered by CO, documents uploading dates don't matter


Dear Friends,

I have applied for 489 SA Visa on 20th September 2018. Its almost 140 Days. No Co Contact. No employment verification yet. No idea as to what is happening to the grant? A bit worried now.

Needs your expert advise by when we should expect the grant? Or is there any chances of any issue?

Thanks in anticipation of a response.

Regards
Sachin.


----------



## mazerunner2018

Hello All,

Wish to ask a question please:

VETASSESS has assessed by skills and experience positive and they have given me the Deemed Skill Date of February 2011 for my experience. My actual experience is from February 2010 but they have deducted 1 year as part of their assessment protocols.

When applying for SA Nomination and VISA with DIBP, shall I choose February 2010 as start date of my job or February 2011 as assessed by VETASSESS. I guess it should be February 2011 as per my understanding but all my experience documents says Job start date as February 2010. Need thought from experts and members who have successfully applied and earned the nomination from SA?


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

Hi,

Need an answer for my doubt, sorry if it was asked by anyone and I’m repeating it.
For claiming partners points for 489 SA visa,
I have read both of our occupation has to be done on list. Means if I have occupation on SA state nomination list and my partners occupation is on SA supplementary list, so can I claim partners points for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvn14

Yes. Only if your partner is satisfying the special conditions attached to supplementary skilled occupations list


----------



## Pvn14

Hi team

I have a query. My occupation accountant (general) is on supplementary skills list . I am currently on 70 points and wish to apply for 489 in high points category (70+10) . I heard that currently they are not accepting applications for high points . Is this true?

Can anyone please guide


----------



## flaresight

Pvn14 said:


> Hi team
> 
> I have a query. My occupation accountant (general) is on supplementary skills list . I am currently on 70 points and wish to apply for 489 in high points category (70+10) . I heard that currently they are not accepting applications for high points . Is this true?
> 
> Can anyone please guide


True, not available for high points nomination. You can check it yourself: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations


----------



## JASN2015

Pvn14 said:


> Hi team
> 
> I have a query. My occupation accountant (general) is on supplementary skills list . I am currently on 70 points and wish to apply for 489 in high points category (70+10) . I heard that currently they are not accepting applications for high points . Is this true?
> 
> Can anyone please guide


Yes, at the moment, it's closed now, it may open in this July


----------



## kaurkkg

Hi team

I lodged my visa on 25th Oct and CO asked me to send PTE scores from PTE official website on 18th January as I attached the PTE result PDF in immiacount during visa lodgement. I replied the same day. Anyone have an idea when can I expect the grant?

One more doubt, CO asked to send results to DIBP, but I haven’t find DIBP, so I send the scores to DHA. DIBP and DHA are same? 

Thanks in advance 🤗


----------



## JASN2015

kaurkkg said:


> Hi team
> 
> I lodged my visa on 25th Oct and CO asked me to send PTE scores from PTE official website on 18th January as I attached the PTE result PDF in immiacount during visa lodgement. I replied the same day. Anyone have an idea when can I expect the grant?
> 
> One more doubt, CO asked to send results to DIBP, but I haven’t find DIBP, so I send the scores to DHA. DIBP and DHA are same?
> 
> Thanks in advance 🤗


Yes DHA= DIBP,

When one get a co contact, generally it takes 1 to 3 months for a response.


----------



## kaurkkg

Thankyou for the quick response Jasn 😊



JASN2015 said:


> kaurkkg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi team
> 
> I lodged my visa on 25th Oct and CO asked me to send PTE scores from PTE official website on 18th January as I attached the PTE result PDF in immiacount during visa lodgement. I replied the same day. Anyone have an idea when can I expect the grant?
> 
> One more doubt, CO asked to send results to DIBP, but I haven’t find DIBP, so I send the scores to DHA. DIBP and DHA are same?
> 
> Thanks in advance 🤗
> 
> 
> 
> Yes DHA= DIBP,
> 
> When one get a co contact, generally it takes 1 to 3 months for a response.
Click to expand...


----------



## exfiltrate

JASN2015 said:


> Yes DHA= DIBP,
> 
> When one get a co contact, generally it takes 1 to 3 months for a response.


Thanks! This is helpful information which provides a general sense of when the response can be expected. Quite a nerve-wrecking wait eh?


----------



## NewIndis

Hi all,
Wat does this mean?

Additional RequirementsSkills Assessment Authority261313Software EngineerProficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18

I am offshore with 75 points and NOT an australian graduate. Am i eligible to apply for this code?

Is there anyone who submitted certified black and white copies to Immigration SA i.e employment references and got the invite ? Pls help


----------



## tinusandy

*Sa-261111*

Hi Team,
I have some doubts regarding application for SA. I have 65 points without SS.
I would like to apply for SA under 261111 occupation.

1. To apply for 489 - DIBP websites says the family member should be directly related to applicant Or partner. But SA website says that family member should directly be related to primary applicant. So which one should be considered true ?
2. For family member to sponsor, should they be resident of SA or valid Australian PR residing in VIC can sponsor ?
3. Can I apply for 489 without family sponsor ?
4. preferring 489 because then I get 10 points extra total (with SS 489 ) - 75.
5. DIBP says cut-off for 489 is 80 points, but SA website requirements are 70 points so for 261111 how many points are required to fulfill requirements.

I think I posted many doubts , but these are conflicting between DIBP and SA. 
I hope you guys can help me.

Age - 30 
PTE- 10
ACS - 5 yrs.- 10 points
education - 15


----------



## jontymorgan

NewIndis said:


> Hi all,
> Wat does this mean?
> 
> Additional RequirementsSkills Assessment Authority261313Software EngineerProficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; Not available for high points nomination 6/7/18; Not available for chain migration nomination 6/7/18
> 
> I am offshore with 75 points and NOT an australian graduate. Am i eligible to apply for this code?
> 
> Is there anyone who submitted certified black and white copies to Immigration SA i.e employment references and got the invite ? Pls help


This means that only people who studied in SA or who are working in SA can apply. The regular pathway (70+ points), high points (80+ points), and chain migration (family living in SA) are all closed until the new year. These options may reopen again in July. If they become available again in July then as you are offshore you would only be able to apply for a 489 visa (not 190),


----------



## jontymorgan

tinusandy said:


> Hi Team,
> I have some doubts regarding application for SA. I have 65 points without SS.
> I would like to apply for SA under 261111 occupation.
> 
> 1. To apply for 489 - DIBP websites says the family member should be directly related to applicant Or partner. But SA website says that family member should directly be related to primary applicant. So which one should be considered true ?
> 2. For family member to sponsor, should they be resident of SA or valid Australian PR residing in VIC can sponsor ?
> 3. Can I apply for 489 without family sponsor ?
> 4. preferring 489 because then I get 10 points extra total (with SS 489 ) - 75.
> 5. DIBP says cut-off for 489 is 80 points, but SA website requirements are 70 points so for 261111 how many points are required to fulfill requirements.
> 
> I think I posted many doubts , but these are conflicting between DIBP and SA.
> I hope you guys can help me.
> 
> Age - 30
> PTE- 10
> ACS - 5 yrs.- 10 points
> education - 15


I think you may be getting the two ways of qualifying for the 489 visa confused. The 489 visa has two pathways: family sponsored (which goes directly through Skill Select) and state nomination (which is given by the states). Chain migration is a way of qualifying for a state nominated 489 visa from SA so you have to meet SA's requirements. It is different from the family sponsored 489 visa so the requirements on the DIBP website about this pathway do not apply. The DIBP cutoff of 80 points only applies to the 489 family sponsored visa and not to state nominated 489 visas. To apply for a SA state nomination using chain migration, the relative must be your immediate relative who has lived in SA for at least 24 months. Your partner's relative or a relative living in VIC will not count.

Occupation 261111 is currently closed for regular pathway (70+ points), high points (80+ points), and chain migration (family living in SA). Unless you studied in SA or are currently working in SA then you currently can't get SA state sponsorship for this occupation. The regular pathway, high points, and chain migration options may reopen again in July. However, these options were filled very quickly last year (within hours) so you will need to apply as soon as the application window opens.

If you are currently living/working in Australia outside of SA then you can't apply for SA state nomination under any category.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tinusandy

jontymorgan said:


> I think you may be getting the two ways of qualifying for the 489 visa confused. The 489 visa has two pathways: family sponsored (which goes directly through Skill Select) and state nomination (which is given by the states). Chain migration is a way of qualifying for a state nominated 489 visa from SA so you have to meet SA's requirements. It is different from the family sponsored 489 visa so the requirements on the DIBP website about this pathway do not apply. The DIBP cutoff of 80 points only applies to the 489 family sponsored visa and not to state nominated 489 visas. To apply for a SA state nomination using chain migration, the relative must be your immediate relative who has lived in SA for at least 24 months. Your partner's relative or a relative living in VIC will not count.
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation 261111 is currently closed for regular pathway (70+ points), high points (80+ points), and chain migration (family living in SA). Unless you studied in SA or are currently working in SA then you currently can't get SA state sponsorship for this occupation. The regular pathway, high points, and chain migration options may reopen again in July. However, these options were filled very quickly last year (within hours) so you will need to apply as soon as the application window opens.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are currently living/working in Australia outside of SA then you can't apply for SA state nomination under any category.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!





Thanks Jonty... that clears my confusion for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewIndis

jontymorgan said:


> This means that only people who studied in SA or who are working in SA can apply. The regular pathway (70+ points), high points (80+ points), and chain migration (family living in SA) are all closed until the new year. These options may reopen again in July. If they become available again in July then as you are offshore you would only be able to apply for a 489 visa (not 190),


I thought tht the sw engineer occupation was opened with spe ial conditions just by looking at the list published date and tge special conditions applied date.Both are 5th july.hope they dont make job offer mandatory next year. Can you tell from your experience for how many hours the occupation was available for offshore applicants before special conditionz were applied?


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

*Not sure if this is the right place or not. Anyway, has anyone applied through the high poits stream ? please share your experience*


----------



## ramt

*Application developer Nomination*

Hi All,

I have applied for SA Nomination for Application developer with 65 points, as I have been staying for more than 1 year here in Adelaide to be considered under Special Category. It has been more than 5 weeks since I filed for nomination. My questions are

1. How long Immigration team might take to make a decision? (Normal Processing time is 5 weeks)?

2. Can they just hold the application without making decision for long period?

3. Can I add a dependent now? If add now, will they consider again as fresh application(like updated date as Submitted date)?


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

*Please add your cases here guys

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e6B4RJHJVbPbDXBSUh8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/htmlview*


----------



## mazerunner2018

Happy to announce that I received my State nomination on March 01, 2019


----------



## Bimz

mazerunner2018 said:


> Happy to announce that I received my State nomination on March 01, 2019


. 


Congratulations! Thanks awesome new! 🙂 Can you please share what occupation did you apply in and how long did it take for the sponsorship to get approved? Is it chain migration or core state sponsorship?


----------



## mazerunner2018

Bimz said:


> .
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Thanks awesome new! 🙂 Can you please share what occupation did you apply in and how long did it take for the sponsorship to get approved? Is it chain migration or core state sponsorship?


Thank you Bimz 

Below are my details:

Occupation: 149212 - Customer Service Manager

Points breakdown: Age: 30, IELTS: 10, Qualification: 15, Experience: 10, State nomination: 10. Total: 75

Applied on February 11, 2019
Nomination Received: March 01, 2019
Category: State nomination

You awaiting state nomination too? Let me know if you need an information / assistance in general


----------



## cm1212

Hey Congratulations!!!

I think you had applied for NT as well, right?




mazerunner2018 said:


> Happy to announce that I received my State nomination on March 01, 2019


----------



## mazerunner2018

cm1212 said:


> Hey Congratulations!!!
> 
> I think you had applied for NT as well, right?


Hello,

Yes, applied for NT as well but that nomination request was not accepted due to employability. Although I believe I applied with strong employment prospects but seems as they were not closely related to my nominated occupation, they didnt consider it.

But I am happy that South Australia approved it and now I am in the process of collecting documents to file my Visa


----------



## cm1212

Getting an NT nomination is quite a luck factor!

But I think you got luckier by getting SA nomination, as I feel you'll have more opportunities in SA.

All the best!!!



mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, applied for NT as well but that nomination request was not accepted due to employability. Although I believe I applied with strong employment prospects but seems as they were not closely related to my nominated occupation, they didnt consider it.
> 
> But I am happy that South Australia approved it and now I am in the process of collecting documents to file my Visa


----------



## jaiswra1

*SA 489 Visa*

Hello All,

Did anyone receive SA 489 Grant recently ? They have slowed down the process it seems. It has been 109 days since I lodged my Visa but still no update


----------



## ashy94

Its almost end of year for grants, hence the slow process maybe


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

*Please help, what to do if state nomination took more than 5 weeks to be issued ?*


----------



## jontymorgan

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Please help, what to do if state nomination took more than 5 weeks to be issued ?*


5 weeks is the current average processing time not a strict deadline. If you don't hear anything after around 7 weeks then you could email them to ask about the status of your application. Processing times have been as a long as 16 weeks at busy times of year so 5 weeks is at the low end of their processing time frame.

When I applied the current average processing time was 6 weeks and I received a response after 7.5 weeks.


----------



## Zeph_019

Hello, has anyone had an invite issued by SA for 511112 Project/ program administrator or coordinator ?
Thank you


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

jontymorgan said:


> 5 weeks is the current average processing time not a strict deadline. If you don't hear anything after around 7 weeks then you could email them to ask about the status of your application. Processing times have been as a long as 16 weeks at busy times of year so 5 weeks is at the low end of their processing time frame.
> 
> When I applied the current average processing time was 6 weeks and I received a response after 7.5 weeks.


*Much appreciated*


----------



## PRJourney

Hello,
Could anybody help me out with the document sample for commitment or key reasons for selecting SA as preferred migration destination. I would be really grateful for your help.


----------



## Yadsohal

Hello All, 
Has anyone had an invite issued by SA for Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 or 261112 Systems Analyst ?

Regards
Yad


----------



## Yadsohal

Hello All,

Is there any chance for SA 489 with 65 points including SS (without Eng now only 6.5 overall) for 263111 or 261112 ??

Regards
Yad


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

Yadsohal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is there any chance for SA 489 with 65 points including SS (without Eng now only 6.5 overall) for 263111 or 261112 ??
> 
> Regards
> Yad




Hi,

In current scenario No.
Minimum 70 points are required including SS to apply for both the courses, in addition currently both the courses 263111 and 263112 are in special condition which means
You should either be SA international graduate or working in SA for last 12 months or having any relative in SA for past 24 months or have high points of 80.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RajaelO15

Still waiting visa decision since 31/12 eep:. Anybody been granted from December?


----------



## RajaelO15

jaiswra1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Did anyone receive SA 489 Grant recently ? They have slowed down the process it seems. It has been 109 days since I lodged my Visa but still no update


92 days here :clock:


----------



## kaurkkg

Hii Experts,

Yay!! I got my grant for 489 visa last week 🤗 Could anyone confirm do we need health insurance policy before moving to Australia or can we buy it after reaching there?


----------



## kaurkkg

I got my visa after 156 days.. Lodged visa application on 25th Oct and got grant on 28th March.. Have patience n all the best guyzz!! 🤞😊


----------



## rehanmushtaq

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> In current scenario No.
> Minimum 70 points are required including SS to apply for both the courses, in addition currently both the courses 263111 and 263112 are in special condition which means
> You should either be SA international graduate or working in SA for last 12 months or having any relative in SA for past 24 months or have high points of 80.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



same condition for 261313, I have 70 points without SS, as I asked before 5 months ago, someone said apply in 2019 July as currently it is closed. My question is shall I apply with 80 points (including SS). Also my brother live in SA from last 9 years and he is Australian resident, shall I go for Family stream or not.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Patilhema

kaurkkg said:


> I got my visa after 156 days.. Lodged visa application on 25th Oct and got grant on 28th March.. Have patience n all the best guyzz!! 🤞😊




Was it a direct grant or CO got allocated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik

kaurkkg said:


> I got my visa after 156 days.. Lodged visa application on 25th Oct and got grant on 28th March.. Have patience n all the best guyzz!! 🤞😊



Congrats mate!

Also can you share your occupation code, no. of people in your application, points, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## PRJourney

489 State Nomination. I applied for 489 for Software and Application Programmer 261399 on 2nd April ,2019with 80 points. However, i lost my 10 points from age on 3rd April, 2019. Will they consider my application as 80 points and grant me nomination. I called SA immigration and they confirmed over phone that points are considered at the time of lodgement and if we loose points during assessment, there will be no repurcursion. What do u say all..please advise and share your experiences.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

You do not have to worry. Everything freezes at the day of invitation. You are safe


----------



## umersal123

Dear Friends i have filled the application in South Australia for occupation Commodity trader ANZSCO 22211 with points 70 + 5 . I have filled the application on 28th March 2019
Can any one tell me how much time it will take ? it is showing in Low avaiability


----------



## umersal123

Dear Friends,

I have filled application in South Australia for occupation Commodity trader ANZCO 222111 with points 70+5 , it is showing in Low availability what does this means ?
I have filled the application on 28th March 2019


----------



## SG

PRJourney said:


> 489 State Nomination. I applied for 489 for Software and Application Programmer 261399 on 2nd April ,2019with 80 points. However, i lost my 10 points from age on 3rd April, 2019. Will they consider my application as 80 points and grant me nomination. I called SA immigration and they confirmed over phone that points are considered at the time of lodgement and if we loose points during assessment, there will be no repurcursion. What do u say all..please advise and share your experiences.


Hi PRJourney,

Yes, you are right. Since you have already done your homework from your side by calling SA and they confirming over phone that points are considered at the time of lodgement and if we loose points during assessment, there will be no repercussion, then that's it. 

You need not have to worry now. You have already filed for 489 visa.

Wish you speed Grant soon!


----------



## PRJourney

SG said:


> Hi PRJourney,
> 
> Yes, you are right. Since you have already done your homework from your side by calling SA and they confirming over phone that points are considered at the time of lodgement and if we loose points during assessment, there will be no repercussion, then that's it.
> 
> You need not have to worry now. You have already filed for 489 visa.
> 
> Wish you speed Grant soon!


Thank you.


----------



## kaurkkg

@Patilhema

Yes, CO asked to send PTE scores from PTE’s official website on 18th Jan and got visa grant on 28th March.

Was it a direct grant or CO got allocated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## kaurkkg

Thankyou 😇

Occupation Code: 261212 (Web Developer)
Points: 75 (65 + 10 state nomination pts)
Visa Lodgement date: 25 October 2018
CO contact: For PTE scores on 18th Jan 2019
Visa Grant: 28th March




kc_muzik said:


> kaurkkg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my visa after 156 days.. Lodged visa application on 25th Oct and got grant on 28th March.. Have patience n all the best guyzz!! 🤞😊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate!
> 
> Also can you share your occupation code, no. of people in your application, points, etc.?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## kaurkkg

Could anyone confirm do we need health insurance policy before moving to Australia or can we buy it after reaching there for 489 visa??


----------



## umersal123

Dear Friends,

I have filled application in South Australia for occupation Commodity trader ANZCO 222111 with points 70+5 , it is showing in Low availability what does this means ?
I have filled the application on 28th March 2019


----------



## aussiecool

*Average timeline*

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for SA state nomination with 80+10 points for 489. Just wanted to check what is the expected timeline to receive the invite. I do understand that on the migration.sa website it is showing 5 weeks, but do people normally get the invite much earlier or much later.

Please advise.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Dears,
I am hoping you are well. Based on the current trends of 189 & 190 I've decided to look at the other options such as 489 for SA. My occupation is not available for high points. I am eligible to apply under high point category but it's closed now. Do you think High point will be available in july for my occupation? I appreciate it if you could help me.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

Check that

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e6B4RJHJVbPbDXBSUh8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/htmlview


----------



## umersal123

Dear Friends,

I have filled application in South Australia for occupation Commodity trader ANZCO 222111 with points 70+5 , it is showing in Low availability what does this means ?
I have filled the application on 28th March 2019


----------



## Tomle1207

Hey Guys,
Does anyone recently get Invitation for South Australia? I have just applied for 489 (60 +10) as Hotel or Motel Manager (141311) and I am Adelaide graduate. My application was on 14th March 2019, Im just wondering how long will I get the Invitation? Many thanks.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dears,
> I am hoping you are well. Based on the current trends of 189 & 190 I've decided to look at the other options such as 489 for SA. My occupation is not available for high points. I am eligible to apply under high point category but it's closed now. Do you think High point will be available in july for my occupation? I appreciate it if you could help me.


Anyone?


----------



## Tomle1207

umersal123 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have filled application in South Australia for occupation Commodity trader ANZCO 222111 with points 70+5 , it is showing in Low availability what does this means ?
> I have filled the application on 28th March 2019


It said on their website, Low Availability means there are not many nominated places left, so just hope you will get the invitation soon. Once it ran out of nominations, your occupation will be under "special condition apply", then you have to double check if you could meet their requirements or not, such as: south australlia graduates, or relative in SA or working experiences in SA or high points. Hope it helps.


----------



## jontymorgan

Tomle1207 said:


> It said on their website, Low Availability means there are not many nominated places left, so just hope you will get the invitation soon. Once it ran out of nominations, your occupation will be under "special condition apply", then you have to double check if you could meet their requirements or not, such as: south australlia graduates, or relative in SA or working experiences in SA or high points. Hope it helps.


Occupation availability is determined at the time you submit your application for SA state nomination. As long as their is at least low availability at the exact time that you apply then you will be fine even if the occupation moves to special conditions before you receive your nomination. 

There was a case a couple of years ago for someone where their occupation had low availability immediately before they applied and it went to special conditions immediately afterwards. They received SA nomination and it was confirmed that it was their application that moved the availability from low to special conditions.


----------



## argoaashvi

Hi

I have real estate representative 612115 and finance broker 222112 experience from last 5 years and i did my masters from Birmingham, UK. South Australia occupation list have both these occupations but under low availability.

Need seniors advise how much score i would require to get PR ? I dont see many people asking for these occupations.


----------



## jontymorgan

argoaashvi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have real estate representative 612115 and finance broker 222112 experience from last 5 years and i did my masters from Birmingham, UK. South Australia occupation list have both these occupations but under low availability.
> 
> Need seniors advise how much score i would require to get PR ? I dont see many people asking for these occupations.


Currently you need 65 points for both of these occupations. If they go to special conditions before you apply then you would need 80 points to qualify under high points.


----------



## argoaashvi

jontymorgan said:


> Currently you need 65 points for both of these occupations. If they go to special conditions before you apply then you would need 80 points to qualify under high points.


Hi Jonty


I need some clarification on point system. 

My score - 60 +5(If partner skills) + 10 (State nomination)
Age -25
English - 10
Exp - 10
Educ- 15
Partner - 5

# Does partner also required to have her job occupation on nominated occupation list to gain extra 5 points. Require clarity !!! My wife is a banker for last 5 years.

# Does this 65 points which you are saying includes the 10 points of state nomination ?


----------



## kc_muzik

aussiecool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for SA state nomination with 80+10 points for 489. Just wanted to check what is the expected timeline to receive the invite. I do understand that on the migration.sa website it is showing 5 weeks, but do people normally get the invite much earlier or much later.
> 
> Please advise.



I got the invite in 8 weeks for SA 489 (70+10 pts) but this was when I applied in Oct'18.

You could get it earlier.

Cheers!


----------



## jontymorgan

argoaashvi said:


> Hi Jonty
> 
> 
> I need some clarification on point system.
> 
> My score - 60 +5(If partner skills) + 10 (State nomination)
> Age -25
> English - 10
> Exp - 10
> Educ- 15
> Partner - 5
> 
> # Does partner also required to have her job occupation on nominated occupation list to gain extra 5 points. Require clarity !!! My wife is a banker for last 5 years.
> 
> # Does this 65 points which you are saying includes the 10 points of state nomination ?


The 65 points includes state nomination points so the minimum points is 60 + 5 for the 190 visa and 55 + 10 for the 489 visa.

To get the 5 points your wife would need a skills assessment in an occupation on the same skills list as your occupation. However, getting the extra 5 partner points will not increase your likelihood of getting state nomination from SA. Unlike most other states, SA processes applications in the order received. Applications are not prioritised based on occupation or points. This means as long as you have the minimum number points (65 points in this case) and meet the SA's other requirements then you will receive state nomination if there is at least low availability in your occupation. Having more points does not make any difference to your application. 

If the occupation goes to special conditions then you will need 80 points to qualify under high points. If partner points got you to 80 points then it might be worth trying to get her skills assessed as a backup but in your case it only takes you to 75 points. For SA state nomination there is no benefit having 75 points over having 70 points so I would not take the time and money getting those extra 5 points.


----------



## dakkin05

Hi All, Can some on fill me in state sponsorship rules for SA. I read that I need a job offer to apply for SA state for 261312.
Is that correct. Also how can I apply for 489 rural, Do I need a job offer for 489 rural.. Thanks


----------



## aussiecool

kc_muzik said:


> I got the invite in 8 weeks for SA 489 (70+10 pts) but this was when I applied in Oct'18.
> 
> You could get it earlier.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

Thanks for confirming. I was just hoping they prioritise applications based on points. Will just wait to receive it.


----------



## aussiecool

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All, Can some on fill me in state sponsorship rules for SA. I read that I need a job offer to apply for SA state for 261312.
> Is that correct. Also how can I apply for 489 rural, Do I need a job offer for 489 rural.. Thanks


Hi Deepika,

Your anzsco code currently seems closed unless you are a SA graduate. You can wait until 1st of July when the new year kicks in. You would have to be quick though, as it is showing closed since the 6th of July. There will be a lot of people waiting to apply on the 1st of July.


----------



## dakkin05

aussiecool said:


> Hi Deepika,
> 
> Your anzsco code currently seems closed unless you are a SA graduate. You can wait until 1st of July when the new year kicks in. You would have to be quick though, as it is showing closed since the 6th of July. There will be a lot of people waiting to apply on the 1st of July.


oh So apply for SA state on July 1st. Done,, got it.. Thanks


----------



## rehanmushtaq

aussiecool said:


> Hi Deepika,
> 
> Your anzsco code currently seems closed unless you are a SA graduate. You can wait until 1st of July when the new year kicks in. You would have to be quick though, as it is showing closed since the 6th of July. There will be a lot of people waiting to apply on the 1st of July.


few questions, when you say apply on 1st July, means submitting EOI for SA 489 or its some different application. And why we can not submit EOI before 1st July


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

rehanmushtaq said:


> few questions, when you say apply on 1st July, means submitting EOI for SA 489 or its some different application. And why we can not submit EOI before 1st July


Hi Rehan,

Currently the 261312 is closed for all possible entries expect for SA graduates as discussed earlier, this means the quota for this course is finished offshore candidate and that too on 6th July 2018 (which is few days after it was refreshed)
Normally the quota refreshes on first week of July and you have to submit your EOI as well as state nomination once the quota reopens. If you do it prior to that your application will be rejected. Hope this answers your query.


----------



## rehanmushtaq

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi Rehan,
> 
> Currently the 261312 is closed for all possible entries expect for SA graduates as discussed earlier, this means the quota for this course is finished offshore candidate and that too on 6th July 2018 (which is few days after it was refreshed)
> Normally the quota refreshes on first week of July and you have to submit your EOI as well as state nomination once the quota reopens. If you do it prior to that your application will be rejected. Hope this answers your query.


Thanks for detailed and clear answer


----------



## topacs

Can someone use a positive assessment for ICT Support Technician and apply for ICT Customer officer, for SA state nomination since they are on same anzsco grouping..


----------



## jontymorgan

topacs said:


> Can someone use a positive assessment for ICT Support Technician and apply for ICT Customer officer, for SA state nomination since they are on same anzsco grouping..


The skills assessment has to be for the exact occupation that you are applying for because each ANZSCO code has different requirements (even for related occupations). 

I believe ACS allows you to apply for a review within 60 days of when the original skills assessment is finalised if you want to change your occupation. If you are outside of the 60 day window then I believe you will need to submit a new application. You may want to get some advice on an IT forum about this.


----------



## SG

topacs said:


> Can someone use a positive assessment for ICT Support Technician and apply for ICT Customer officer, for SA state nomination since they are on same anzsco grouping..





jontymorgan said:


> The skills assessment has to be for the exact occupation that you are applying for because each ANZSCO code has different requirements (even for related occupations).
> 
> I believe ACS allows you to apply for a review within 60 days of when the original skills assessment is finalised if you want to change your occupation. If you are outside of the 60 day window then I believe you will need to submit a new application. You may want to get some advice on an IT forum about this.


Hi topacs,

ACS Review Application

Reasons for a Review Application:

- You wish to be assessed under a different ANZSCO Code
- You wish to submit additional documentation for work experience or qualifications not included in your original
application to have your results updated (a new ACS Result Letter will be issued to you)
- You wish to contest the result of your ACS skills assessment.
You will be able to state the reason for your review in the application which will be the focus of your Review assessment.

Review Details:

- A review fee of $395 is payable for all review assessments
- Additional documentation is required to support your review application
- A review should not be completed if your result letter has already been submitted for Migration purposes.

To submit a Review application, use the Linking to an Earlier Application option in the application form.

Have a look at this: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ACS Review & Appeal Information.pdf


----------



## topacs

Thanks for your reply, ICT support technician(313199) and ICT customer officer((313112) are both accessed with TRA and having same job description, I see that the ICT support technician has gone under special condition on south Australia and only ict customer officer is still available, Am yet to get TRA assessment result which will be ready around June am just asking to be proactive, thanks for your reply...


deepika.akkineni said:


> oh So apply for SA state on July 1st. Done,, got it.. Thanks





SG said:


> Hi topacs,
> 
> ACS Review Application
> 
> Reasons for a Review Application:
> 
> - You wish to be assessed under a different ANZSCO Code
> - You wish to submit additional documentation for work experience or qualifications not included in your original
> application to have your results updated (a new ACS Result Letter will be issued to you)
> - You wish to contest the result of your ACS skills assessment.
> You will be able to state the reason for your review in the application which will be the focus of your Review assessment.
> 
> Review Details:
> 
> - A review fee of $395 is payable for all review assessments
> - Additional documentation is required to support your review application
> - A review should not be completed if your result letter has already been submitted for Migration purposes.
> 
> To submit a Review application, use the Linking to an Earlier Application option in the application form.


----------



## cm1212

Hi All,
Is there any SA Whatsapp Group?
Pls let me know.

Thanks!!!


----------



## regattekreddy

jontymorgan said:


> This means that only people who studied in SA or who are working in SA can apply. The regular pathway (70+ points), high points (80+ points), and chain migration (family living in SA) are all closed until the new year. These options may reopen again in July. If they become available again in July then as you are offshore you would only be able to apply for a 489 visa (not 190),




I have 70 points for 261313 and superior English with 10 points in experience.

Can I apply for 190 SA with 70+10?
Is 489 open to apply now or wait until July?

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

regattekreddy said:


> I have 70 points for 261313 and superior English with 10 points in experience.
> 
> Can I apply for 190 SA with 70+10?
> Is 489 open to apply now or wait until July?
> 
> Thanks
> Karunakar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Applicants are making decisions in frustration which they may regret 

Are there any jobs in SA for a new comer in 261313?
Have you researched the number of openings available for your skill set ?

Are you prepared to pick fruits or stock shelves for 2 years if you don’t get a SW job

Think of the consequences before taking a rash decision 
I am an old member and have read so many horror stories like this 
Other then nsw and Vic, the chances of a new migrant getting a job in 261313 is practically nil

Even In Melbourne I have seen managers drawing salary in millions in india pumping gas and driving Ubers to survive and not get depression 

There is no pot of gold at the end of every rainbow 
Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy

NB said:


> Applicants are making decisions in frustration which they may regret
> 
> Are there any jobs in SA for a new comer in 261313?
> Have you researched the number of openings available for your skill set ?
> 
> Are you prepared to pick fruits or stock shelves for 2 years if you don’t get a SW job
> 
> Think of the consequences before taking a rash decision
> I am an old member and have read so many horror stories like this
> Other then nsw and Vic, the chances of a new migrant getting a job in 261313 is practically nil
> 
> Even In Melbourne I have seen managers drawing salary in millions in india pumping gas and driving Ubers to survive and not get depression
> 
> There is no pot of gold at the end of every rainbow
> Cheers




I am not sure what to do? I see no hopes in VIC or NSW.Even with 70 points +5 ,not sure why it’s taking so much time.Even future also if they invite us ,I don’t know.

So,I am wondering if my Australian dream will ever come true.

Thanks
Karunakar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

regattekreddy said:


> I am not sure what to do? I see no hopes in VIC or NSW.Even with 70 points +5 ,not sure why it’s taking so much time.Even future also if they invite us ,I don’t know.
> 
> So,I am wondering if my Australian dream will ever come true.
> 
> Thanks
> Karunakar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does your Australian dream see you pumping gas or stocking shelves ?

What’s the use of chasing a dream which doesn’t have the chance of a happy ending
Every Indian is not destined to settle in Australia 
You would have a better life in india as a software engineer rather then a pump attendant in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy

NB said:


> Does your Australian dream see you pumping gas or stocking shelves ?
> 
> What’s the use of chasing a dream which doesn’t have the chance of a happy ending
> Every Indian is not destined to settle in Australia
> You would have a better life in india as a software engineer rather then a pump attendant in Australia
> 
> Cheers




I am only worried about delay in getting Invite.

But we Indians know how to overcome challenges and get what we want.

More than destiny my will take me wherever I want and do what I wish.

Only delay is problem,but I am damn sure I will reach Australia and settle there happily.

I have already applied 189,190 VIC and NSW and 489 family sponsored.So,plenty of options and I want to apply more states.

I am disappointed but. No negativity can demoralise me.

Thanks
Karunakar



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

regattekreddy said:


> I have 70 points for 261313 and superior English with 10 points in experience.
> 
> Can I apply for 190 SA with 70+10?
> Is 489 open to apply now or wait until July?
> 
> Thanks
> Karunakar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This occupation is currently closed to high points (80+ points) and chain migration so the only paths still open are for those living/working in SA or are a SA graduate.

The quotas normally reset in early July each year. In July 2018 the main quota for this occupation was filled within hours of the application window opening and the high points quota filled in one day. With the increase in points needed for a 189 visa, I wouldn't be surprised if the quotas fill within hours or even minutes of the July 2019 window opening. As SA processes applications in the order received it is going be a race to see who can submit their SA nomination application the quickest.


----------



## regattekreddy

jontymorgan said:


> This occupation is currently closed to high points (80+ points) and chain migration so the only paths still open are for those living/working in SA or are a SA graduate.
> 
> 
> 
> The quotas normally reset in early July each year. In July 2018 the main quota for this occupation was filled within hours of the application window opening and the high points quota filled in one day. With the increase in points needed for a 189 visa, I wouldn't be surprised if the quotas fill within hours or even minutes of the July 2019 window opening. As SA processes applications in the order received it is going be a race to see who can submit their SA nomination application the quickest.




Thanks for the Reply.

So ,we should fill online application only in July?It will not allow now?

So ,in July quota will open for 190 and 489 both? Or only 190?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argoaashvi

jontymorgan said:


> The 65 points includes state nomination points so the minimum points is 60 + 5 for the 190 visa and 55 + 10 for the 489 visa.
> 
> To get the 5 points your wife would need a skills assessment in an occupation on the same skills list as your occupation. However, getting the extra 5 partner points will not increase your likelihood of getting state nomination from SA. Unlike most other states, SA processes applications in the order received. Applications are not prioritised based on occupation or points. This means as long as you have the minimum number points (65 points in this case) and meet the SA's other requirements then you will receive state nomination if there is at least low availability in your occupation. Having more points does not make any difference to your application.
> 
> If the occupation goes to special conditions then you will need 80 points to qualify under high points. If partner points got you to 80 points then it might be worth trying to get her skills assessed as a backup but in your case it only takes you to 75 points. For SA state nomination there is no benefit having 75 points over having 70 points so I would not take the time and money getting those extra 5 points.



Thanks for a detailed reply. I got clarity on spouse skill assessment. I have few more doubts on which if you can give some clarity.

# what is the difference between 190 & 489 visa and which one should i choose ?


----------



## jontymorgan

regattekreddy said:


> Thanks for the Reply.
> 
> So ,we should fill online application only in July?It will not allow now?
> 
> So ,in July quota will open for 190 and 489 both? Or only 190?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are no separate quotas for 190 and 489 so it will reset for both. 

You can't complete the online application now and then submit it in July because any applications not submitted and paid for by the end of June are deleted from the SA application system. 

What you can do is go through the online application form now to make a note of your answers and the information required so you are prepared. This is important for any narrative sections (e.g. saying why you want to work/live in SA) as they can take some time to write. You can have those ready in a Word document to copy and paste into your application.


----------



## jontymorgan

argoaashvi said:


> Thanks for a detailed reply. I got clarity on spouse skill assessment. I have few more doubts on which if you can give some clarity.
> 
> # what is the difference between 190 & 489 visa and which one should i choose ?


The 489 visa only gives temporary residency (which you can convert to permanent residency after 2 years if you meet certain conditions) whereas the 190 visa gives immediate permanent residency. The 489 visa gives 10 state sponsorship points whereas the 190 visa only gives 5 points so if you need extra points to meet the minimum then you may need to apply for the 489 visa. Many people prefer the 190 visa because it gives immediate PR but SA has restricted many occupations and/or offshore applicants to just a 489 visa. 

Looking at the two occupations that you said you qualify for, I don't think you will get a choice between 190 and 489. For 612115 the only visa available is the 489 visa for all applicants. For 222112, offshore applicants can only apply for a 489 visa; onshore applicants can apply for 489 or 190 but if you are onshore and studying/living/working outside of SA then you are not eligible for SA nomination at all. This means the only way you could get a 190 visa for 222112 is if you are onshore and currently studying/living/working in SA.


----------



## aussiecool

*Nomination*

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to check if people have been receiving nomination from SA recently. I have been following a few websites including myimmitracker and have not seen anyone receiving nominations lately. Have they stopped issuing nominations for this financial year?
Until Feb people have been getting the nominations in 2 weeks. But now I think the timeline looks to be never ending.

Please advise.


----------



## Tomle1207

aussiecool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to check if people have been receiving nomination from SA recently. I have been following a few websites including myimmitracker and have not seen anyone receiving nominations lately. Have they stopped issuing nominations for this financial year?
> Until Feb people have been getting the nominations in 2 weeks. But now I think the timeline looks to be never ending.
> 
> Please advise.


Same here, Im still waiting for my SA nomination, It has been 6 weeks. My occupation is closed but I applied under SA graduate. I have no idea if they are still issuing invitation before this July.:clock:


----------



## jontymorgan

Tomle1207 said:


> Same here, Im still waiting for my SA nomination, It has been 6 weeks. My occupation is closed but I applied under SA graduate. I have no idea if they are still issuing invitation before this July.:clock:


The SA website says the current average processing time is 6 weeks so I imagine you will hear in the next week or two.


----------



## Tomle1207

jontymorgan said:


> The SA website says the current average processing time is 6 weeks so I imagine you will hear in the next week or two.


Thanks for your prompt reply. Hopefully I will get it soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bra1n5ap

Do I have a chance to get SA nomination?

Here's my details:

252411
Age: 30
English: 10 (Proficient)
Experience: 10 (7 years)
Education - 15 (Bachelor)

Total - 65 + 5 points (190 SS) = 70

Hoping to apply for SS 190 in South Australia? If there's any chance, how long would it be to get your ITA?


----------



## jontymorgan

bra1n5ap said:


> Do I have a chance to get SA nomination?
> 
> Here's my details:
> 
> 252411
> Age: 30
> English: 10 (Proficient)
> Experience: 10 (7 years)
> Education - 15 (Bachelor)
> 
> Total - 65 + 5 points (190 SS) = 70
> 
> Hoping to apply for SS 190 in South Australia? If there's any chance, how long would it be to get your ITA?


If you meet all of SA's requirements then you should get the nomination. The occupation requires 65 points (60+5), proficient English in all areas, and 3 years work experience in the field. You should make sure you meet SA's residency requirements if you have ever lived/studied in Australia. 

The occupation is currently at low availability which means it could move to Special Conditions at any time. If you have your skills assessment and other supporting documentation ready then you should apply as soon as possible before it moves to Special Conditions. If that happens then you will need 80 points, which you don't currently have unless you can increase your English score to 20 points. The occupation only has to be at low availability when you submit your application to SA. If it goes to Special Conditions while your application is being processed then that does not matter.

It is currently taking about 6 weeks for SA to process nomination applications.


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi Guys,

I need to apply for assessment of my spouse for 232411 - Graphic Designer.

Could you please provide me information regarding this.

Education - BCA Completed in October 2013.

Work Experience - 

1. March 2012 - May 2016 (4 Years 3 Months) 
2. 4 Months in 2018

So Work Experience after Highest Degree is

2 Years 8 Months

Will this results in positive assessment?

I just need a positive assessment for Partner Points.

Thanks in Advance
Baljeet Singh


----------



## bra1n5ap

jontymorgan said:


> If you meet all of SA's requirements then you should get the nomination. The occupation requires 65 points (60+5), proficient English in all areas, and 3 years work experience in the field. You should make sure you meet SA's residency requirements if you have ever lived/studied in Australia.
> 
> The occupation is currently at low availability which means it could move to Special Conditions at any time. If you have your skills assessment and other supporting documentation ready then you should apply as soon as possible before it moves to Special Conditions. If that happens then you will need 80 points, which you don't currently have unless you can increase your English score to 20 points. The occupation only has to be at low availability when you submit your application to SA. If it goes to Special Conditions while your application is being processed then that does not matter.
> 
> It is currently taking about 6 weeks for SA to process nomination applications.


Thank you so much for this info. It means a lot. I will lodge my EOI next week once I completed my requirements. More powers to you mate.


----------



## jontymorgan

bra1n5ap said:


> Thank you so much for this info. It means a lot. I will lodge my EOI next week once I completed my requirements. More powers to you mate.


Best of luck with your application. SA is one of the few states which gives a reasonable level of certainty when you apply. If you meet their requirements and have the minimum number of points then you should receive state nomination. They process applications in the order received so there is no selection process like many other states have. Many people can't apply because they are onshore but living/working outside of SA. Many occupations are limited to 489 visas only, especially if you are offshore, so you are fortunately you can apply for a 190 visa.


----------



## Adelaidean

Hi guys!
Can I submit my EOI way before the SA opens my occupation and then submit my application for SA the moment my occupation opens. Such as I submit EoI in October 2018 and submit an application for SA on 1st July 2019 (the day my occupation opens)?
Or I need to submit both of them when my occupation opens to avoid the rejection.


----------



## Adelaidean

One another question!
I have assessed my documents in three different occupations including 261312, 261311 and 261212. Can I submit three applications at a time to SA if all aforementioned occupations are opened?


----------



## jontymorgan

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys!
> Can I submit my EOI way before the SA opens my occupation and then submit my application for SA the moment my occupation opens. Such as I submit EoI in October 2018 and submit an application for SA on 1st July 2019 (the day my occupation opens)?
> Or I need to submit both of them when my occupation opens to avoid the rejection.


When applying to SA it doesn't matter when your EOI was submitted so it is fine to have submitted that before 1 July. On or shortly before 30 June each year, SA closes down their application system and deletes all applications which haven't been submitted. They then reopen the system a few days into July (it was 5 July in 2018). At this point you can create and submit your SA application. 

I see that you are applying to other states. It is important that SA is only state selected in your EOI otherwise your application will likely be rejected by SA. If your current EOI has other states selected then create a new EOI with only SA selected.


----------



## jontymorgan

AussiDreamer said:


> One another question!
> I have assessed my documents in three different occupations including 261312, 261311 and 261212. Can I submit three applications at a time to SA if all aforementioned occupations are opened?


It appears that you can. This is from the SA Migration website:

_If you have submitted multiple applications for state nomination, these will be processed in date order. You can contact Immigration SA to withdraw applications you no longer want processed. Please email [email protected] to advise which applications you wish to withdraw. Any application fees paid are not refundable._


----------



## aussiecool

*Nomination*

Just want to check if anyone has received state nomination from SA recently and how much it has taken to get it.


----------



## Adelaidean

jontymorgan said:


> It appears that you can. This is from the SA Migration website:
> 
> _If you have submitted multiple applications for state nomination, these will be processed in date order. You can contact Immigration SA to withdraw applications you no longer want processed. Please email [email protected] to advise which applications you wish to withdraw. Any application fees paid are not refundable._


Thank you for your reply and for clarification.


----------



## Adelaidean

I am wondering if DOHA is discontinuing the 489 visa from November 2019? Is it true?


----------



## Tomle1207

Hey guys, after 6 weeks of waiting, I finally got invitation for 489 visa, Im way too happy with this outcome. I guess SA is still issuing their nomination as long as you meet all their requirements. Speacial thanks to *Jontymorgan* for his knowledge regarding SA nomination and its process, big thumps up for you


----------



## aussiecool

Tomle1207 said:


> Hey guys, after 6 weeks of waiting, I finally got invitation for 489 visa, Im way too happy with this outcome. I guess SA is still issuing their nomination as long as you meet all their requirements. Speacial thanks to *Jontymorgan* for his knowledge regarding SA nomination and its process, big thumps up for you


Congrats!!!!


----------



## mazerunner2018

AussiDreamer said:


> I am wondering if DOHA is discontinuing the 489 visa from November 2019? Is it true?


Hello Mate,

Yes, there are few changes proposed. I have mentioned a link for you below. Go through it:

https://www.acacia-au.com/Immigration-and-the-budget.php

Please read the advice at the end. It will give you an idea by when you should lodge your 489 visa.


----------



## topacs

I just came across this phrase on TRA website and have been worried since.... I already paid for assessment

*a qualification comparable to the relevant qualification in Australia for the occupation and employment[/font] at the required skill level for Australian industry standards.*

The concerns are 
1. Do i stand a chance of getting a positive assessment with TRA for ICT support Technician with a degree in Electrical Engineering with over 6 years ICT experience all verifiable.


----------



## bra1n5ap

Hello mates,

I am really worried about the SA 190 application, I read in this article about the decline of invites https://ww w.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/hindi/en/article/2019/04/30/drastic-drop-number-invites-issued-permanent-residency-visa-april

It only states the 189 and 489 visa invites. 

Does it also affect the SA 190 nomination?


----------



## aussiecool

bra1n5ap said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I am really worried about the SA 190 application, I read in this article about the decline of invites https://ww w.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/hindi/en/article/2019/04/30/drastic-drop-number-invites-issued-permanent-residency-visa-april
> 
> It only states the 189 and 489 visa invites.
> 
> Does it also affect the SA 190 nomination?


Hi,

These numbers do not effect you as you have applied for state nomination. 

Can you please advise when you applied to SA for state nomination.


----------



## bra1n5ap

aussiecool said:


> Hi,
> 
> These numbers do not effect you as you have applied for state nomination.
> 
> Can you please advise when you applied to SA for state nomination.


Hi aussiecool, I am actually planning to lodge my EOI this week, still waiting for some documents to receive. to my question, is it true? Is there a slim chance of getting an invite for the next months?


----------



## aussiecool

bra1n5ap said:


> Hi aussiecool, I am actually planning to lodge my EOI this week, still waiting for some documents to receive. to my question, is it true? Is there a slim chance of getting an invite for the next months?


The current processing time for SA nomination is 6 weeks. Please calculate according to the date you plan to apply.


----------



## bra1n5ap

Thats what I know but my question is, are we also affected with the sudden decline of invites for 189 and 489? Like this April, they only invited 100 nominees for 189, and 10 for 489. I wonder if this is the same thing for 190 SA. Thanks


----------



## aussiecool

bra1n5ap said:


> Thats what I know but my question is, are we also affected with the sudden decline of invites for 189 and 489? Like this April, they only invited 100 nominees for 189, and 10 for 489. I wonder if this is the same thing for 190 SA. Thanks


PM me your contact number ... maybe we can chat on the phone


----------



## aussiecool

*State Nominations*

Dear All,

It seems that the invites have completely stopped from South Australia. Anyone received any state nominations lately?


----------



## SG

Tomle1207 said:


> Hey guys, after 6 weeks of waiting, I finally got invitation for 489 visa, Im way too happy with this outcome. I guess SA is still issuing their nomination as long as you meet all their requirements. Speacial thanks to *Jontymorgan* for his knowledge regarding SA nomination and its process, big thumps up for you


Congratulations


----------



## Tomle1207

SG said:


> Congratulations


Thanks man


----------



## jontymorgan

aussiecool said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It seems that the invites have completely stopped from South Australia. Anyone received any state nominations lately?


There's no such thing as invitations stopping with SA because they don't invite on a selective basis. They process applications in the order received so you will eventually hear one way or the other. If your application is taking longer than the current average processing time then either they had a peak in applications around the time you applied or they doing some extra checks on your application.

Keep hope...you will hear from them! If there was availability when you applied and you meet all of their requirements then you will receive a nomination.


----------



## 69821

Mine is 7 weeks vompleted but still waiting for the invitation..no update till now


----------



## 69821

aussiecool said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It seems that the invites have completely stopped from South Australia. Anyone received any state nominations lately?


When you submit eoi bro??


----------



## beck0723

69821 said:


> Mine is 7 weeks vompleted but still waiting for the invitation..no update till now


Did you apply under any special condition? I am exactly 4 weeks in now and under high point.


----------



## beck0723

Does anyone know how SA verifies the employment history? Do they usually call the employer on the work reference letter or they send an email to verify? or sometimes they do not verify?I just want my employer to be prepared for the verification from SA government as they do not speak much English..


----------



## aussiecool

69821 said:


> Mine is 7 weeks vompleted but still waiting for the invitation..no update till now


The official timeline on the website is 6 weeks. Have you sent them an email to check the status?


----------



## aussiecool

beck0723 said:


> Did you apply under any special condition? I am exactly 4 weeks in now and under high point.


I have completed 4 weeks as well. I have applied under high points.


----------



## Virtual3xpert

Hello,
Please how do I address reference letter to South Australia?
Thanks.


----------



## mazerunner2018

beck0723 said:


> Does anyone know how SA verifies the employment history? Do they usually call the employer on the work reference letter or they send an email to verify? or sometimes they do not verify?I just want my employer to be prepared for the verification from SA government as they do not speak much English..


Hello,

SA didnt do my employment verification, so not sure if they do employment verification or not. Never heard of it though. VETASSESS did my employment verification via email sent to my contact person. I guess since VETASSESS already did my verification, SA didnt do it, although DIBP can do it after you lodge visa application with them.


----------



## mazerunner2018

Virtual3xpert said:


> Hello,
> Please how do I address reference letter to South Australia?
> Thanks.


Hello Mate,

Which reference letter are you referring to?


----------



## beck0723

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello,
> 
> SA didnt do my employment verification, so not sure if they do employment verification or not. Never heard of it though. VETASSESS did my employment verification via email sent to my contact person. I guess since VETASSESS already did my verification, SA didnt do it, although DIBP can do it after you lodge visa application with them.


gotcha, thanks!!


----------



## beck0723

aussiecool said:


> I have completed 4 weeks as well. I have applied under high points.


The process time on SA website has extended to 7 weeks today.. I guess we will have to wait another 3 weeks or so


----------



## mazerunner2018

69821 said:


> Mine is 7 weeks vompleted but still waiting for the invitation..no update till now


Hello Mate,

SA has updated their processing timeframe on their website today. It is now showing 7 weeks. Here is the link:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/resources/processing-times

So if you are into 7th week or have completed 7 weeks already, you may expect invite anytime soon


----------



## Virtual3xpert

mazerunner2018 said:


> Virtual3xpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Please how do I address reference letter to South Australia?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mate,
> 
> Which reference letter are you referring to?
Click to expand...

The employment reference letter. Thanks.


----------



## 69821

Did you apply under any special condition? I am exactly 4 weeks in now and under high point.[/QUOTE]

No,i did not applied under high point and no special condition..7weeks completed still no update.


----------



## 69821

mazerunner2018 said:


> 69821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 7 weeks vompleted but still waiting for the invitation..no update till now
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mate,
> 
> SA has updated their processing timeframe on their website today. It is
> 
> now showing 7 weeks. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/resources/processing-times
> 
> So if you are into 7th week or have completed 7 weeks already, you may expect invite anytime soon
Click to expand...


Hope so..bevause 7week 1day completed


----------



## jontymorgan

beck0723 said:


> Does anyone know how SA verifies the employment history? Do they usually call the employer on the work reference letter or they send an email to verify? or sometimes they do not verify?I just want my employer to be prepared for the verification from SA government as they do not speak much English..


SA didn't verify my employment but DIBP did. DIBP contacted my employer by email and by phone.


----------



## 69821

aussiecool said:


> 69821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 7 weeks vompleted but still waiting for the invitation..no update till now
> 
> 
> 
> The official timeline on the website is 6 weeks. Have you sent them an email to check the status?
Click to expand...

No,i did not email them,,actually when i submit eoi then timeframe was 5 weeks,when my 5 weeks completed same day timeframe saws 6 weeks..when 6week completed no response, and today when 7 completed timeframe shown same 7 weeks..


----------



## mazerunner2018

Virtual3xpert said:


> The employment reference letter. Thanks.


Hey,

You may address 'To Whom It may Concern'


----------



## Virtual3xpert

mazerunner2018 said:


> Virtual3xpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> The employment reference letter. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> You may address 'To Whom It may Concern'
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## PRJourney

69821 said:


> No,i did not email them,,actually when i submit eoi then timeframe was 5 weeks,when my 5 weeks completed same day timeframe saws 6 weeks..when 6week completed no response, and today when 7 completed timeframe shown same 7 weeks..



Hello,

Did you hear from SA after 7 weeks? I am also waiting for 6 weeks and yet one more week to go to wait for 7 weeks. Just wanted to revive myself with positive outcome of yours.

Thank you.


----------



## 69821

PRJourney said:


> 69821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,i did not email them,,actually when i submit eoi then timeframe was 5 weeks,when my 5 weeks completed same day timeframe saws 6 weeks..when 6week completed no response, and today when 7 completed timeframe shown same 7 weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Did you hear from SA after 7 weeks? I am also waiting for 6 weeks and yet one more week to go to wait for 7 weeks. Just wanted to revive myself with positive outcome of yours.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...



7weeks 6days but yet no update fron sa


----------



## 69821

69821 said:


> PRJourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,i did not email them,,actually when i submit eoi then timeframe was 5 weeks,when my 5 weeks completed same day timeframe saws 6 weeks..when 6week completed no response, and today when 7 completed timeframe shown same 7 weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Did you hear from SA after 7 weeks? I am also waiting for 6 weeks and yet one more week to go to wait for 7 weeks. Just wanted to revive myself with positive outcome of yours.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 7weeks 6days but yet no update fron sa
Click to expand...

...only waiting..


----------



## sachinrastogi_ca

Dear Friends,

I have lodged my Visa application on 20th September 2018. Will be completing 8 months in few days. Till date there is no CO Contact neither there is any update. Not even an commencement mail. Do not what to do? Where to contact? Completely frustrated as no clue as to what is happening. Can someone please suggest what can be done in the matter? How long could we have to wait more?


----------



## aussiecool

Does anyone know if SA has stopped issuing invites completely as the timeline on their website mentions 7 weeks ... but there are people who have been waiting longer now to receive the nomination .....

any updates anyone?


----------



## 69821

aussiecool said:


> Does anyone know if SA has stopped issuing invites completely as the timeline on their website mentions 7 weeks ... but there are people who have been waiting longer now to receive the nomination .....
> 
> any updates anyone?


No updates yet..7 week 6 days


----------



## PRJourney

69821 said:


> ...only waiting..


I am sorry to hear that. Lets pray and hope that we hear from them soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bra1n5ap

I just got a positive assessment from the council for my occupation 252411. What is next after this?


----------



## 69821

PRJourney said:


> 69821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...only waiting..
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear that. Lets pray and hope that we hear from them soon. Fingers crossed.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your pray will work...i received ita today with 65 points..after 8weeks
> 
> 
> Your
Click to expand...


----------



## 69821

aussiecool said:


> Does anyone know if SA has stopped issuing invites completely as the timeline on their website mentions 7 weeks ... but there are people who have been waiting longer now to receive the nomination .....
> 
> any updates anyone?


I received ita today..after 8 weeks


----------



## Virtual3xpert

[/QUOTE]

I received ita today..after 8 weeks[/QUOTE]

Congrats.


----------



## jontymorgan

bra1n5ap said:


> I just got a positive assessment from the council for my occupation 252411. What is next after this?


If you are applying to SA for state nomination the next steps are:

Make sure you have all of your required documentation and meet all of SA's requirements including having at least 60 + 5 points (for a 190 visa), 3 years of work experience in your field, proficient English (or proficient Plus overall), SA residency requirements if onshore etc
Have an Expression Of Interest where SA is the only state selected
Submit and pay for your SA nomination application on the Immigration South Australia wesite
Wait around 7 weeks for SA to make a decision on your application for state nomination 

Once you have received state nomination then you can move on to the DIPB visa application process.


----------



## 69821

I received ita today..after 8 weeks[/QUOTE]

Congrats.[/QUOTE]

Thanks



Thanks


----------



## PRJourney

*Congratulations*



69821 said:


> PRJourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear that. Lets pray and hope that we hear from them soon. Fingers crossed.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your pray will work...i received ita today with 65 points..after 8weeks
> 
> 
> Your
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations!! Its worth waiting! And glad to know tht my prayers worked..LOL. Now pray for me. I am waiting for 6 weeks 2 days now with 80 points under 261399 for high points nomination. Bless me God!
Click to expand...


----------



## beck0723

69821 said:


> I received ita today..after 8 weeks


Congrats!!!


----------



## beck0723

PRJourney said:


> 69821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations!! Its worth waiting! And glad to know tht my prayers worked..LOL. Now pray for me. I am waiting for 6 weeks 2 days now with 80 points under 261399 for high points nomination. Bless me God!
> 
> 
> 
> did you put your information on the google doc below?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/edit#gid=1908430159
Click to expand...


----------



## bra1n5ap

@jontymorgan Thank you so much. This is so helpful given that I don't have a migration agent to help me out. 

I got another question though, can I make 2 EOIs, one for NSW and one for SA? These are really my 2 choices, but SA is my top priority. I am exploring other options to get ITA as possible.


----------



## jontymorgan

bra1n5ap said:


> @jontymorgan Thank you so much. This is so helpful given that I don't have a migration agent to help me out.
> 
> I got another question though, can I make 2 EOIs, one for NSW and one for SA? These are really my 2 choices, but SA is my top priority. I am exploring other options to get ITA as possible.


Yes, it is fine to have multiple EOIs so you can have one for each state.


----------



## 69821

Many Congratulations!! Its worth waiting! And glad to know tht my prayers worked..LOL. Now pray for me. I am waiting for 6 weeks 2 days now with 80 points under 261399 for high points nomination. Bless me God![/QUOTE]


Thank you so much..always praying..that you all received ur ita as per timeline.


----------



## 69821

did you put your information on the google doc below?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/edit#gid=1908430159[/QUOTE]

Yes,i upload it.


----------



## PRJourney

beck0723 said:


> PRJourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you put your information on the google doc below?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/edit#gid=1908430159
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Member,
> 
> I am not able to edit this google doc when I opened and wanted to update my case. Please guide me through.
Click to expand...


----------



## beck0723

PRJourney said:


> beck0723 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Member,
> 
> I am not able to edit this google doc when I opened and wanted to update my case. Please guide me through.
> 
> 
> 
> there is an add/update red button on the top left corner where you can add or edit your case.
Click to expand...


----------



## bra1n5ap

Guys, I do really need your help on this matter. I have lodged my EOI 2 days ago with 65 points + 5 points for state nomination. However, I was not able to submit my application for SA as I was waiting for my employment confirmation. Upon checking, my occupational is not on the list anymore, and it now falls on special eligibility requirements. I feel very bad. What shall I do now aside from getting a superior score in PTE to make my score to be 75 + 5 (SS).


----------



## jontymorgan

bra1n5ap said:


> Guys, I do really need your help on this matter. I have lodged my EOI 2 days ago with 65 points + 5 points for state nomination. However, I was not able to submit my application for SA as I was waiting for my employment confirmation. Upon checking, my occupational is not on the list anymore, and it now falls on special eligibility requirements. I feel very bad. What shall I do now aside from getting a superior score in PTE to make my score to be 75 + 5 (SS).


It looks like your occupation went to special conditions on 16 May so you will need 80 points if you want to apply this financial year. However, the places available reset on 1 July so it is likely your occupation will go back to regular availability then. That is only 6 weeks away so I suggest waiting to see if that happens. You can then to submit your application to SA in early July once the application window opens for the new financial year. 

The alternative is to increase your points to 80+ so you can apply while the occupation is under special conditions or if the occupation moves to the supplementary list next year.


----------



## bra1n5ap

jontymorgan said:


> It looks like your occupation went to special conditions on 16 May so you will need 80 points if you want to apply this financial year. However, the places available reset on 1 July so it is likely your occupation will go back to regular availability then. That is only 6 weeks away so I suggest waiting to see if that happens. You can then to submit your application to SA in early July once the application window opens for the new financial year.
> 
> The alternative is to increase your points to 80+ so you can apply while the occupation is under special conditions or if the occupation moves to the supplementary list next year.


I am not really sure when did they remove it but I checked their site last Friday and my occupation was still on that list. I don't really know how the SA works for this but based on current trends or previous fiscal years, is there a higher chance that they will put my occupation back to availability? or it will go straight to the supplementary? I am losing hope, to be honest, I thought everything is going smoothly then this happened.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

bra1n5ap said:


> I am not really sure when did they remove it but I checked their site last Friday and my occupation was still on that list. I don't really know how the SA works for this but based on current trends or previous fiscal years, is there a higher chance that they will put my occupation back to availability? or it will go straight to the supplementary? I am losing hope, to be honest, I thought everything is going smoothly then this happened.



Hi,

Dont worry, your occupation quota will be renewed in new financial year. Find your self lucky as many people have to wait for a year or so to get their quota renewed, your's will most probably happen in July.

Let hope for the best!


----------



## jontymorgan

bra1n5ap said:


> I am not really sure when did they remove it but I checked their site last Friday and my occupation was still on that list. I don't really know how the SA works for this but based on current trends or previous fiscal years, is there a higher chance that they will put my occupation back to availability? or it will go straight to the supplementary? I am losing hope, to be honest, I thought everything is going smoothly then this happened.


You can see the date that the occupation went to special conditions by hovering over the red question mark to the right of the occupation on the SA website.

Most occupations reset to normal availability on 1 July, even if they moved to special conditions at some point during the previous year. It would take SA reviewing and updating its occupation lists for your occupation to move to the supplementary list. This is possible but unlikely.


----------



## bra1n5ap

Thank you for enlightenment. I feel better now. 

I got this email today from SA.



> Please note that you are not currently eligible to apply for state nomination unless you can meet Special conditions ie the Immigration South Australia High points or Chain migration categories currently. Please note the process below for submitting an application for state nomination through Immigration SA. I realise you were waiting for the skills assessment so you could complete your application form.
> 
> *
> 
> How do I apply for state nomination?
> 
> Lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) through SkillSelect; select “South Australia” only and the relevant visa subclass (either 190 or 489)After lodging your EOI, you should submit an online application for state nomination through the Immigration SA website. You must enter your EOI reference number into the state nomination application form.Your state nomination application is then processed by Immigration SA.Approved applications will be nominated by Immigration SA through the SkillSelect system and applicants will be invited by Department of Home Affairs to lodge a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application.
> 
> Quick link to Frequently Asked Questions –http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/resources/faq
> 
> *
> 
> Each occupation listed has a planning level and should this be reached; the occupation will then be listed as “Special Conditions Apply”. To apply for an occupation which has met its planning level, you must meet the requirements listed under “Special Conditions Apply & South Australian Graduate List” when the pathways are shown as available in the Occupation status.
> 
> *
> 
> Immigration SA reviews the occupation list on annual basis, with a release normally occurring in July each year. There may be an update to some planning levels during the program year. There is no guarantee any changes will be made to the occupations where the planning level has already been met, however advise you to monitor the website for any updated information.


I guess what I need to do now is to patiently wait.


----------



## bra1n5ap

I got another question. Do I need to make a new EOI for the new fiscal year (July) for state nomination?


----------



## jontymorgan

bra1n5ap said:


> I got another question. Do I need to make a new EOI for the new fiscal year (July) for state nomination?


No need to submit a new EOI for the new fiscal year. All incomplete applications on the SA system are deleted on 30 June but this does not happen with EOIs. Just make sure that SA is the only state selected on your EOI.


----------



## bra1n5ap

jontymorgan said:


> No need to submit a new EOI for the new fiscal year. All incomplete applications on the SA system are deleted on 30 June but this does not happen with EOIs. Just make sure that SA is the only state selected on your EOI.


Thank you so much. Let's hope for the best this coming July. I hope my occupation will be available at that time.


----------



## Adelaidean

Hay guys!

My ACS letter for 261312 will expire on first August 2019 (24 months). Most probably this occupation will open on 1st July 2019. If I submit an application to SA on 1st July before its expiration, will SA pre-invite me? SA normally takes two months to finalize the application. So it is possible that my ACS letter will expire while my application is in process in SA.

Do I need to re-assess OR SA will not reject my application in this case?
Though I understand, once I get preinvite then ACS letter expiration does not matter.


----------



## jontymorgan

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> 
> My ACS letter for 261312 will expire on first August 2019 (24 months). Most probably this occupation will open on 1st July 2019. If I submit an application to SA on 1st July before its expiration, will SA pre-invite me? SA normally takes two months to finalize the application. So it is possible that my ACS letter will expire while my application is in process in SA.
> 
> Do I need to re-assess OR SA will not reject my application in this case?
> Though I understand, once I get preinvite then ACS letter expiration does not matter.


This is from the SA migration website:

_4.5 Skills assessments must have been issued within the last three years or if the skills assessing authority has specified a shorter validity period, the skills assessment is only valid until that specified date. *The skills assessment must be valid at time of nomination decision.*_

This means that SA will not invite you if your skills assessment expires before they process your application and approve your nomination.

In July 2018 the application processing time went to 16 weeks due to the high number of applicants at the beginning of the fiscal year. With the number people on this and other forums who have indicated that they are waiting for the occupation quotas to reset on 1 July I would not be surprised if that happens again this year. Even with the current processing time of 7 weeks your application would not be approved before your skills assessment expires on 1 August.

Getting a new skills assessment as soon as possible seems to be your best option. In 2018 your occupation went to special conditions within hours of the SA application window opening and was closed to high points/chain migration in less than 36 hours. I would not be surprised if fills even quicker this year.


----------



## PRJourney

Hello All,

I am still waiting for SA nomination for 7 weeks 1 day. I did not hear anything yet. Should I give them a call to get the update or submit an enquiry? or should I wait for sometime. Please shed some light, I am waiting anxiously and this waiting is killing my peace of mind.

Thank you.


----------



## beck0723

PRJourney said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am still waiting for SA nomination for 7 weeks 1 day. I did not hear anything yet. Should I give them a call to get the update or submit an enquiry? or should I wait for sometime. Please shed some light, I am waiting anxiously and this waiting is killing my peace of mind.
> 
> Thank you.


it seems that the waiting time is somewhere around almost 8 weeks now, u should prolly hear it early next week. I am 6 weeks in now


----------



## PRJourney

beck0723 said:


> it seems that the waiting time is somewhere around almost 8 weeks now, u should prolly hear it early next week. I am 6 weeks in now


Thank you for the response and keep praying and waiting patiently. This PR process has taught me to be patient and keeping our hopes alive. Wish you good luck and many prayers.


----------



## Adelaidean

jontymorgan said:


> This is from the SA migration website:
> 
> _4.5 Skills assessments must have been issued within the last three years or if the skills assessing authority has specified a shorter validity period, the skills assessment is only valid until that specified date. *The skills assessment must be valid at time of nomination decision.*_
> 
> This means that SA will not invite you if your skills assessment expires before they process your application and approve your nomination.
> 
> In July 2018 the application processing time went to 16 weeks due to the high number of applicants at the beginning of the fiscal year. With the number people on this and other forums who have indicated that they are waiting for the occupation quotas to reset on 1 July I would not be surprised if that happens again this year. Even with the current processing time of 7 weeks your application would not be approved before your skills assessment expires on 1 August.
> 
> Getting a new skills assessment as soon as possible seems to be your best option. In 2018 your occupation went to special conditions within hours of the SA application window opening and was closed to high points/chain migration in less than 36 hours. I would not be surprised if fills even quicker this year.


Thank you so much for the detailed reply.


----------



## PRJourney

Hello all,

I received SA nomination today after 7 weeks and 6 days of waiting. Thank you all for keeping me informed and your moral support. I pray for everyone of u for quick nomination for you all.


----------



## beck0723

PRJourney said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received SA nomination today after 7 weeks and 6 days of waiting. Thank you all for keeping me informed and your moral support. I pray for everyone of u for quick nomination for you all.


Congrats!!! i am 7 weeks in as of today! hope i am the next one! can you please keep updating visa process on the google doc so it creates a timeline for people who are also on the same boat! thank you and congrats again!


----------



## priyasanuel

PRJourney said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received SA nomination today after 7 weeks and 6 days of waiting. Thank you all for keeping me informed and your moral support. I pray for everyone of u for quick nomination for you all.


Congrats on your invite. Are you applied under high point category? occupation please?


----------



## PRJourney

priyasanuel said:


> Congrats on your invite. Are you applied under high point category? occupation please?


Thank you and yes I applied under high points for Software and application programmer Nec(261399). Wish everyone good luck. My prayers with you all.


----------



## PRJourney

beck0723 said:


> Congrats!!! i am 7 weeks in as of today! hope i am the next one! can you please keep updating visa process on the google doc so it creates a timeline for people who are also on the same boat! thank you and congrats again!


Thank you and surely update in google docs and wish you good luck and prayers with you.


----------



## Tomle1207

PRJourney said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received SA nomination today after 7 weeks and 6 days of waiting. Thank you all for keeping me informed and your moral support. I pray for everyone of u for quick nomination for you all.


Congrats, its good to hear more nomination coming. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PRJourney

I saw someone in google docs getting state nomination grant today. Just to update you guys who are patiently waiting.


----------



## beck0723

i got contacted by SA government today requesting the copy of my old passport and got asked some questions regarding the gap between my jobs.. ugh i hope everything goes well for my application..


----------



## aussiecool

PRJourney said:


> I saw someone in google docs getting state nomination grant today. Just to update you guys who are patiently waiting.


Hi Everyone,

I received my state nomination today. It has taken exactly 7 weeks.


----------



## cesartse

aussiecool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my state nomination today. It has taken exactly 7 weeks.


Can you please provide details of your points breakdown and occupation?


----------



## cesartse

*SA Nomination - International Student*

Hi Iscah members, 

I am planning to move to Adelaide on a student visa next year and study for 2 years to obtain the additional 5 points for Australian studies and also the other 5 points for the regional area. 

However, another possible pathway is to try to receive the State Nomination from SA under the 190 visa. My occupation, Production Engineering 233513, is on the supplementary Skilled Occupation List and one of the criterion to be eligible is to study for a year in South Australia.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations - Occupation List

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/Int...l-graduate-occupation-and-waiver-requirements - International graduate occupation and waiver requirements

My concern now is about what course to choose, and whether this course is considered “related” to my occupation. 

During my research on courses in Adelaide, I saw two courses in TAFE SA that interest me. Both are related to Business Administration, on which is an area that I would like to focus since I’ve been working as a Sales Account Manager in a large corporation. I believe this would help me expand my knowledge of the Australian organisational culture and business environment. The courses are listed below as well as the links to them.

Diploma of Business Administration
CRICOS Code: 088736K National Code: BSB50415
https://www.tafesa.edu.au/xml/course/in/in_2019TP00785.aspx

Advanced Diploma of Business
CRICOS Code: 088727M National Code: BSB60215


https://www.tafesa.edu.au/xml/course/in/in_2019TP00768.aspx

These two courses have a total duration of two years, which would allow me to attempt a state nomination (after 1 year), apply for 485 visa (after 2 years) and also gain 10 additional points, AS LONG AS immigration department considers them correlated to my occupation. Which in my opinion they are since business and engineering are clearly close to each other and often overlap.

I submitted this query to Immigration SA but I have not received a response from them, and don’t think I ever will.

Do you believe if I will be able to accomplish my strategy in case I enrol and finish these courses?


The other option would be the following

Graduate Diploma of Telecommunications Network Engineering
CRICOS Course Code: ICT80415 
Adelaide Institute of Business and Technology

https://www.aibt.edu.au/study/maste...oma-of-telecommunications-network-engineering

Do you think this one is considered related to my occupation?

Also, do you have course suggestions for me to take next year in Adelaide, that would allow me to claim the State Nomination and also the 485 visa?


----------



## SG

aussiecool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my state nomination today. It has taken exactly 7 weeks.


Congratulations aussiecool  Very happy for you!

Good Luck!


----------



## aussiecool

cesartse said:


> Can you please provide details of your points breakdown and occupation?


Hi,

My occupation code is 133411 - Manufacturer. My total points including state nomination are 90 points.


----------



## tnk009

aussiecool said:


> Hi,
> 
> My occupation code is 133411 - Manufacturer. My total points including state nomination are 90 points.


Congratulations.👍 Seems your patience paid off.

It seems no matter how high points one has, SA will send the invite only after 7 weeks. Isn't it?🤷*♂

Usually, how much time do they give to respond it to their invite and any idea what documents do they ask?

Al the best for future endeavour 👍


----------



## aussiecool

tnk009 said:


> Congratulations.👍 Seems your patience paid off.
> 
> It seems no matter how high points one has, SA will send the invite only after 7 weeks. Isn't it?🤷*♂
> 
> Usually, how much time do they give to respond it to their invite and any idea what documents do they ask?
> 
> Al the best for future endeavour 👍


Hi tnk009,

I don't think high points matter. It is a first come first serve basis. After the invite you get 60 days to apply for the visa.


----------



## jontymorgan

aussiecool said:


> Hi tnk009,
> 
> I don't think high points matter. It is a first come first serve basis. After the invite you get 60 days to apply for the visa.


That is correct...the number points does not affect SA processing time. Applications are processed in the order received irrespective of the number of points claimed.


----------



## tnk009

Thanks guys. got that..&#55357;&#56397;


Any idea, typically what documents they ask after the invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ezaa

Hi All, 
Anybody can help this case?

My occupation (225111 Advertising Specialist) is listed on the Supplementary Skill List









Based on rules below. I can access 190 visas if I worked for 12 months in my skill nomination.









My circumstances are I have studied 2 years and worked 1 year in NSW which is only eligible to apply for a 489 visa.









I got a problem when I read rule number 3.4 that stated “Rule number 1.3 overrides rule 3.4” which means I can NOT use “worked 12 months in South Australia” to apply for 190 VISA









Can somebody help with this matter? Or was I wrong to interpreter those rules?


----------



## jontymorgan

ezaa said:


> Hi All,
> Anybody can help this case?
> 
> My occupation (225111 Advertising Specialist) is listed on the Supplementary Skill List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on rules below. I can access 190 visas if I worked for 12 months in my skill nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My circumstances are I have studied 2 years and worked 1 year in NSW which is only eligible to apply for a 489 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a problem when I read rule number 3.4 that stated “Rule number 1.3 overrides rule 3.4” which means I can NOT use “worked 12 months in South Australia” to apply for 190 VISA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody help with this matter? Or was I wrong to interpreter those rules?


To make sure I am understanding your situation correctly, you are currently onshore in NSW, have lived in NSW for 3 years (2 years studying and 1 year working), and are now considering moving to SA to work so you can get SA state nomination.

Section 3.6.2 allows you to access the Supplementary Skilled List once you have worked in your occupation for 12 months (in Adelaide) or 6 months (regional SA). This same amount of work in SA allows you to apply for a 190 visa for occupations which say ‘Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only’. However, the residency requirements in section 1.3 can override this.

In your situation, section 3.4 would have allowed you apply for a 190 visa after 6 or 12 months work experience in SA but section 1.3.3 will likely override this because you lived/studied in NSW for 3 years. In order to be eligible for a 190 visa you would need to show that your commitment to South Australia is greater than to NSW. SA say that they take into account factors such as time spent in South Australia, your most recent location, and what you were doing in each locations but I don't know what specific criteria they use. I expect one year working in SA vs three years in NSW is unlikely to be sufficient. If you did apply to SA then you would need to follow the instructions under 1.3.3: _If 1.3.3 applies to you, select the “489” visa on your state nomination application. If you wish to be considered for a 190 nomination, still select the “489” visa in your application and attach a separate supporting statement outlining your 190 visa request and demonstrated commitment to South Australia. On your Expression of Interest (EOI), you should select both “489” and “190”._

The 489 visa is being replaced by the 491 visa in November so this assumes the rules carry over to this new visa. Also, a lot can change during the time you are waiting to become eligible to apply for the visa. Over the past 1-2 years an increasing number of occupations have become 'Provisional 489 visa only' which applies to both onshore and offshore applicants and cannot be overriden by SA work experience.


----------



## aussiecool

beck0723 said:


> i got contacted by SA government today requesting the copy of my old passport and got asked some questions regarding the gap between my jobs.. ugh i hope everything goes well for my application..


Hi Beck,

Any update on your state nomination?


----------



## beck0723

aussiecool said:


> Hi Beck,
> 
> Any update on your state nomination?


Nope, they requested it a week ago and I provided them with the document immediately.. i will update any news on the thread once i heard something from them.


----------



## nvhcc89

I have applied for SA 489 on May 25th (261399 high points), you guys have any idea, when can I expect the invitation?


----------



## Virtual3xpert

nvhcc89 said:


> I have applied for SA 489 on May 25th (261399 high points), you guys have any idea, when can I expect the invitation?


Processing time on their site says 7weeks.


----------



## rahul199447

Hey guys, the occupation production engineer is closed for high points nomination since March and a lot of other occupations are too. Would the same be reset since the beginning of July and it becomes available? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virtual3xpert

rahul199447 said:


> Hey guys, the occupation production engineer is closed for high points nomination since March and a lot of other occupations are too. Would the same be reset since the beginning of July and it becomes available?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Most likely. You should get everything ready (skills assessment, English test etc) so you can apply immediately it opens on the 1st of July. Goodluck.


----------



## kathyvo9797

Today 6/6/19 has been 7 weeks of me waiting for SA 190 invitation, however,nothing has happenes yet. Can anyone let me know if they have recently got SA invitations and how long they had to wait please? Thank you.


----------



## beck0723

kathyvo9797 said:


> Today 6/6/19 has been 7 weeks of me waiting for SA 190 invitation, however,nothing has happenes yet. Can anyone let me know if they have recently got SA invitations and how long they had to wait please? Thank you.


i have been waiting over 8 weeks now.. still waiting for my nomination..


----------



## nvhcc89

beck0723 said:


> i have been waiting over 8 weeks now.. Still waiting for my nomination..


sa 489?


----------



## kathyvo9797

Guess what guys, the processing time has gone up again to 8 weeks...


----------



## nvhcc89

kathyvo9797 said:


> Guess what guys, the processing time has gone up again to 8 weeks...


Last updated on 28/5/2019, strange! Even today morning it said last updated on 8/5/2019


----------



## kathyvo9797

I know right, one hour ago it still said 7 weeks


----------



## beck0723

kathyvo9797 said:


> I know right, one hour ago it still said 7 weeks


thats a bummer!


----------



## beck0723

nvhcc89 said:


> sa 489?


Yes


----------



## beck0723

kathyvo9797 said:


> Today 6/6/19 has been 7 weeks of me waiting for SA 190 invitation, however,nothing has happenes yet. Can anyone let me know if they have recently got SA invitations and how long they had to wait please? Thank you.


i saw someone received the nomination on the 5th of June.


----------



## nvhcc89

beck0723 said:


> Yes


code and points?


----------



## Moincue

I heard that in 1st of July this year, some of the occupations that has been closed last year are going to be opened for 489 like Mechanical Engineering (233512). I am wondering whether this info is correct or not? Expecting opinions from experts.....


----------



## beck0723

nvhcc89 said:


> code and points?


221113 with 80 points


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

*high point*

Hi guys,

Today I've faced my occupation closed which is written NOT AVAILABLE FOR HIGH POINTS from 6/3/2019 on the SA website's occupation list. Do you think it will become reopen on 1st of July next month for high points again? are the qoutes going to be reset on that date?

Million thanks


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

Hi guys,

My occupation is insurance agent 611211 and newly I checked the SA website. Does anyone know about the NOT AVAILABLE FOR HIGH POINTS FROM 6/3/2019 meaning?is it close to apply for? If yes, is there any chance of reopening on forthcoming 1st of July?

Million thanks


----------



## RudraP

Hello all,

I lodged my SA 489 for management consultant with 80 points (70+10) before 1 week. So, if I consider 7 to 8 weeks as waiting time, then it will fall after July2018 now. So, If there is any change in my occupation in July2018, will it affect my application.

Currently my occupation is available under high points category.

Can some expert advise me?

Many thanks


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

RudraP said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I lodged my SA 489 for management consultant with 80 points (70+10) before 1 week. So, if I consider 7 to 8 weeks as waiting time, then it will fall after July2018 now. So, If there is any change in my occupation in July2018, will it affect my application.
> 
> Currently my occupation is available under high points category.
> 
> Can some expert advise me?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Rudra,

There will be no impact on your invitation, you will get the invitation as at the time of lodging SA Nomination I am assuming your occupation was available.

Just wait for your invitation.

All the best


----------



## combatant

I applied for SA higher points (70+10) for software and application programmer on the 17th of April. Now, I see the processing time has changed to 8 weeks. Can anybody help me in telling when will I get the invitation? 

Secondly, I will be 33 years old on the 5th of July and lose 5 points, will my application get affected if I get the invitation after July 5th?


Thanks


----------



## NB

combatant said:


> I applied for SA higher points (70+10) for software and application programmer on the 17th of April. Now, I see the processing time has changed to 8 weeks. Can anybody help me in telling when will I get the invitation?
> 
> Secondly, I will be 33 years old on the 5th of July and lose 5 points, will my application get affected if I get the invitation after July 5th?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Most states process applications on priority basis, if you are losing points for age
INform the same to SA and request for an early decision 

Cheers


----------



## combatant

NB said:


> Most states process applications on priority basis, if you are losing points for age
> INform the same to SA and request for an early decision
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your quick reply. 

I see people here got the invite between 7-8 weeks, So hopefully I will get the invite in the coming week. I am waiting for this week, then I will request SA to take my case for priority base. 

Do u have any idea about 489 quotas, will it get reset in July 2019?


----------



## Ashish_6891

*South Australia State Nomination 489 VISA*

Hello Friends,

What are the chances and processing time for South Australia state nomination and ITA with 70 points (60 points + 10 (State Sponsorship)) for ICT Customer Support Office 313112?

Please suggest, Thanks in advance!


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

Hi guys

does anyone know about the SA high points occupation?My occupation is NOT AVAILABLE FOR HIGHPOINTS now from 06/03/2019. is there any chance to reopen on First july?

Thanks


----------



## RudraP

*RudraP*



Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi Rudra,
> 
> There will be no impact on your invitation, you will get the invitation as at the time of lodging SA Nomination I am assuming your occupation was available.
> 
> Just wait for your invitation.
> 
> All the best


Thanks for this. Yes at the time of lodging application my occupation was available and currently also it is available.

Is it like who ever reaches to 80 points gets invitation if occupation is available at high points nomination or person with highest points [say for example 90] will get inviation.


----------



## RudraP

jontymorgan said:


> There are no separate quotas for 190 and 489 so it will reset for both.
> 
> You can't complete the online application now and then submit it in July because any applications not submitted and paid for by the end of June are deleted from the SA application system.
> 
> What you can do is go through the online application form now to make a note of your answers and the information required so you are prepared. This is important for any narrative sections (e.g. saying why you want to work/live in SA) as they can take some time to write. You can have those ready in a Word document to copy and paste into your application.


Hi 

I ma new here.. I just wanted to know that if occupation is available under high points category and we apply under high points nomination when we complete 80 points assuming all criteria are met then is it sure that we get invitation or they give preference to higher ranking person in high points category also?


----------



## sachinrastogi_ca

Dear Friends, 

I have applied for 489 Visa on 20th September 2018, but still waiting for the grant. There is no CO Contact even. Can anyone on this forum please suggest what I should do?


----------



## jontymorgan

RudraP said:


> Hi
> 
> I ma new here.. I just wanted to know that if occupation is available under high points category and we apply under high points nomination when we complete 80 points assuming all criteria are met then is it sure that we get invitation or they give preference to higher ranking person in high points category also?


South Australia processes applications and gives invitations based on the order they are received. If there is availability at the time your application is submitted and you meet the requirements (including number of points) then you will receive an invitation. No priority or preference is given to people with a higher number of points.


----------



## cuongvh3

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> What are the chances and processing time for South Australia state nomination and ITA with 70 points (60 points + 10 (State Sponsorship)) for ICT Customer Support Office 313112?
> 
> Please suggest, Thanks in advance!


You would have a good chance of getting ITA from South Australia with that point. I got ITA with the same occupation and the same point in Dec 2018 after 5 weeks (processing time at that time is 3 months).
Currently processing time is 8 weeks. You can always check the current processing time on the state website, at https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/resources/processing-times


----------



## tnk009

jontymorgan said:


> South Australia processes applications and gives invitations based on the order they are received. If there is availability at the time your application is submitted and you meet the requirements (including number of points) then you will receive an invitation. No priority or preference is given to people with a higher number of points.




Thanks for useful info. Can you please clarify what availability you are talking? Do you mean that SA has a list of occupation with limit for each (which is unknown) like 189 occupation celling limit? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashish_6891

Hello Friends,

What are the chances and processing time for South Australia state nomination and ITA with 70 points (60 points + 10 (State Sponsorship)) for ICT Customer Support Office 313112?

Please suggest, Thanks in advance!


----------



## jontymorgan

tnk009 said:


> Thanks for useful info. Can you please clarify what availability you are talking? Do you mean that SA has a list of occupation with limit for each (which is unknown) like 189 occupation celling limit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is correct. If you look at the List of State Nominated Occupations on the SA website, there is a colour-code to the right of each occupation. Green means 'Available', blue means 'Low Availability', and Red means 'Special Conditions' (see attachment).

If your occupation is either green or blue at the time you submit your application then there is availability and you will receive a nomination, assuming you meet all of the necessary criteria. 

If your occupation is red then in order to apply you will either need 80 points (high points), a family members living in SA (chain migration), to be living/working in SA, or to have studied in SA. You will also need to check the Additional Requirements to see if there any extra limitations. Many of the more popular occupations close to high points and/or chain migration during the year.

SA does not release the number of regular, high points or chain migration places for each occupation. If an occupation is blue it is likely that there are only one or two regular places left so you should apply as soon as possible.


----------



## kodaan28

Hi guys, can someone provide SA financial declaration doc for offshore candidates.
Asking on behalf of a friend.
If have then PM me.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> What are the chances and processing time for South Australia state nomination and ITA with 70 points (60 points + 10 (State Sponsorship)) for ICT Customer Support Office 313112?
> 
> Please suggest, Thanks in advance!


This occupation currently requires 65 points (55+10) and has availability so if you meet all of the other requirements then you should receive state nomination. However, there is only 'low availability' which means there are likely only 1 or 2 places left before the occupation moves to 'special conditions'. At that point you would need high points (80 points) or meet other special criteria to apply. If the occupation did move to 'special conditions' then it would likely reset back to regular availability in July for the beginning on the new fiscal year.


----------



## jontymorgan

kodaan28 said:


> Hi guys, can someone provide SA financial declaration doc for offshore candidates.
> Asking on behalf of a friend.
> If have then PM me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


When I applied the financial declaration was part of the online application. There was no separate form. The online application asked:

As the main applicant, I am aware of the costs associated with settling in SA, I have sufficient financial resources and that there is no financial assistance from the SA Government. *YES/NO*

Cash in hand (upon migration) AUD$ - please use www.xe.com to perform currency conversion calculations. *AMOUNT*

Other assets AUD$ - please use www.xe.com to perform currency conversion calculations. *AMOUNT*

I did not have to provide proof of funds. Someone who has applied more recently maybe able to confirm whether this is still the same now.


----------



## tnk009

jontymorgan said:


> That is correct. If you look at the List of State Nominated Occupations on the SA website, there is a colour-code to the right of each occupation. Green means 'Available', blue means 'Low Availability', and Red means 'Special Conditions' (see attachment).
> 
> If your occupation is either green or blue at the time you submit your application then there is availability and you will receive a nomination, assuming you meet all of the necessary criteria.
> 
> If your occupation is red then in order to apply you will either need 80 points (high points), a family members living in SA (chain migration), to be living/working in SA, or to have studied in SA. You will also need to check the Additional Requirements to see if there any extra limitations. Many of the more popular occupations close to high points and/or chain migration during the year.
> 
> SA does not release the number of regular, high points or chain migration places for each occupation. If an occupation is blue it is likely that there are only one or two regular places left so you should apply as soon as possible.


Thanks once again Jonty. My ANZSCO code is in the supplementary list with sp. condition which I am fulfilling (80 points). 

Any idea on the chance of getting invited for the occupation listed in the supplementary list compared to state nomination occupations? Do they stand an equal chance after fulfilling the eligibility?

Thanks..


----------



## jontymorgan

tnk009 said:


> Thanks once again Jonty. My ANZSCO code is in the supplementary list with sp. condition which I am fulfilling (80 points).
> 
> Any idea on the chance of getting invited for the occupation listed in the supplementary list compared to state nomination occupations? Do they stand an equal chance after fulfilling the eligibility?
> 
> Thanks..


There is no difference in the chance of getting invited...applications are still processed in the order received and if you meet the requirements then you will receive an invitation. The only difference is that the requirements are more difficult to meet for the supplementary list (e.g. you need high points, chain migration etc).


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

Hello friends,

Could someone here help me? My question is in front of my occupation description written NOT AVAILABLE FOR HIGH POINTS from 6/3/2019. is it possible to reopen on first of July and occupations qoutas will be reset or not? And is it possible to apply for both 489 and highpoints for SA at the same time? please guide me

Million thanks


----------



## tnk009

arioghandchizadeh said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Could someone here help me? My question is in front of my occupation description written NOT AVAILABLE FOR HIGH POINTS from 6/3/2019. is it possible to reopen on first of July and occupations qoutas will be reset or not? And is it possible to apply for both 489 and highpoints for SA at the same time? please guide me
> 
> Million thanks




What i heard is that they will reset the occupation quota come july. So hopefully they will include ur occupation. U can apply for 190 as well 489. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashish_6891

jontymorgan said:


> This occupation currently requires 65 points (55+10) and has availability so if you meet all of the other requirements then you should receive state nomination. However, there is only 'low availability' which means there are likely only 1 or 2 places left before the occupation moves to 'special conditions'. At that point you would need high points (80 points) or meet other special criteria to apply. If the occupation did move to 'special conditions' then it would likely reset back to regular availability in July for the beginning on the new fiscal year.


Thanks for the reply, Information seems very helpful.

I applied to SA State Nomination on 27th May, Not sure if the Job was 'Available' or 'Low Availability' at that time, However what happens if Job moves to 'Special Condition' while I am waiting for my application to be picked up? Do the state considers the job availability it was when I submitted the application or the time when they pick the application?

Please suggest, Thanks!


----------



## Ashish_6891

cuongvh3 said:


> You would have a good chance of getting ITA from South Australia with that point. I got ITA with the same occupation and the same point in Dec 2018 after 5 weeks (processing time at that time is 3 months).
> Currently processing time is 8 weeks. You can always check the current processing time on the state website


Thanks for the reply and information. The job has moved to 'Less Availability' Is the chance still bright then?


----------



## nvhcc89

Ashish_6891 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Information seems very helpful.
> 
> I applied to SA State Nomination on 27th May, Not sure if the Job was 'Available' or 'Low Availability' at that time, However what happens if Job moves to 'Special Condition' while I am waiting for my application to be picked up? Do the state considers the job availability it was when I submitted the application or the time when they pick the application?
> 
> Please suggest, Thanks!


availability = availability at the time you applied.


----------



## jontymorgan

Ashish_6891 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Information seems very helpful.
> 
> I applied to SA State Nomination on 27th May, Not sure if the Job was 'Available' or 'Low Availability' at that time, However what happens if Job moves to 'Special Condition' while I am waiting for my application to be picked up? Do the state considers the job availability it was when I submitted the application or the time when they pick the application?
> 
> Please suggest, Thanks!


Only the availability at the time your application was submitted is important. If it moves to special conditions at a later date that does not affect your application.


----------



## SG

arioghandchizadeh said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Could someone here help me? My question is in front of my occupation description written NOT AVAILABLE FOR HIGH POINTS from 6/3/2019. is it possible to reopen on first of July and occupations qoutas will be reset or not? And is it possible to apply for both 489 and highpoints for SA at the same time? please guide me
> 
> Million thanks


You will have to wait patiently Arioghandchizadeh.

Check SA website for more details: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/

Good Luck!


----------



## tnk009

Guys,
Once you receive the invite either in 189, are we still eligible to receive the invite from 190 and vice-versa? 

Thanks.


----------



## RudraP

jontymorgan said:


> South Australia processes applications and gives invitations based on the order they are received. If there is availability at the time your application is submitted and you meet the requirements (including number of points) then you will receive an invitation. No priority or preference is given to people with a higher number of points.


Thanks for the detailed reply. I have one more question that if we are granted with 489 visa then what are chances of them being converted in to PR? is there any risk associated with that?


----------



## jontymorgan

RudraP said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. I have one more question that if we are granted with 489 visa then what are chances of them being converted in to PR? is there any risk associated with that?


On a 489 visa if you live in a designated regional area for two years and work full-time (35 hours per week) for 12 months of that time then you may be eligible to apply for PR through visa subclass 887. 

While getting a 190 visa is preferable because you get immediate PR, in SA for many occupations the 190 visa is either no longer available or limited to those applying onshore (living/working in SA).

When the 489 visa is discontinued in mid-November and replaced by the 491 visa it is going to be much more difficult to get PR. To get PR, you will need to have lived and worked in a regional area and received a certain minimum salary (not set yet) for at least 3 years. It also appears that you won't be able to switch to another skilled visa, so for example, you won't be able to apply for a 189 visa if you haven't completed the 3 years work on your 491 visa.


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know about occupation release date in each financial year in Australia?
Today I heard the last updated occupation list belong to 5th of March 2019 and also I also heard the changes normally take place every six month. So as a result the next update will be at 5th September and there will be no changes in occupation to apply in this forthcoming July.
Am I right or its a wrong data?

please comment 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## combatant

Hello,

I applied for SA 489 higher points, the current processing time is 8 weeks which is passed 2 days ago. Anybody knows when will I get the invitation? What is the current trend of waiting time.


----------



## kathyvo9797

combatant said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for SA 489 higher points, the current processing time is 8 weeks which is passed 2 days ago. Anybody knows when will I get the invitation? What is the current trend of waiting time.


Hi, my 8 weeks was exactly 2 days ago too. I submitted my application for SA 190 on the 18/4/19.


----------



## jontymorgan

kathyvo9797 said:


> Hi, my 8 weeks was exactly 2 days ago too. I submitted my application for SA 190 on the 18/4/19.


This is only an estimated processing time. Often it can take 1-2 weeks longer than the estimate. If you don't hear anything at 10 weeks then you may want to message SA Migration.


----------



## beck0723

jontymorgan said:


> This is only an estimated processing time. Often it can take 1-2 weeks longer than the estimate. If you don't hear anything at 10 weeks then you may want to message SA Migration.


my processing time has reached to 9 weeks and 6 days at this point and i have called SA immigration yesterday literally and they told me that my status of application is "decision pending", which the person who answered my phone doesn't know how it will take until they can come to the conclusion of my application as he is not the case officer. Am i allowed to speak to my case officer to speed up my case? this is so frustrating.


----------



## combatant

jontymorgan said:


> This is only an estimated processing time. Often it can take 1-2 weeks longer than the estimate. If you don't hear anything at 10 weeks then you may want to message SA Migration.


Yes, but few guys received invitation here right after 8 weeks and few days. Thats why I am curious what is the current estimated time. I will lose 5 points on 5th of July, thats why I am worried.


----------



## combatant

kathyvo9797 said:


> Hi, my 8 weeks was exactly 2 days ago too. I submitted my application for SA 190 on the 18/4/19.


Did you get the invitation?


----------



## kathyvo9797

combatant said:


> kathyvo9797 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my 8 weeks was exactly 2 days ago too. I submitted my application for SA 190 on the 18/4/19.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the invitation?
Click to expand...

Hi, unfortunately not. I'm still waiting too.


----------



## jontymorgan

combatant said:


> Yes, but few guys received invitation here right after 8 weeks and few days. Thats why I am curious what is the current estimated time. I will lose 5 points on 5th of July, thats why I am worried.


Will losing 5 points mean that you no longer qualify for the visa? If so then there is information on this page regarding contacting SA migration about expiry related concerns: https://migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/processing-times-information-for-current-gsm-applications.

If losing 5 points doesn't put you below the visa qualification threshold then you will be fine because SA does not issue nominations based on points once you have the minimum required (e.g. 65 points for most occupations, 70 points for most IT occupations, and 80 points for high points).


----------



## beck0723

Hey guys, i received my nomination approval today from SA government after 10 weeks of stressful wait!!!


----------



## SGscarlet

beck0723 said:


> Hey guys, i received my nomination approval today from SA government after 10 weeks of stressful wait!!!


congrats!!!


----------



## combatant

jontymorgan said:


> Will losing 5 points mean that you no longer qualify for the visa? If so then there is information on this page regarding contacting SA migration about expiry related concerns: https://migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/processing-times-information-for-current-gsm-applications.
> 
> If losing 5 points doesn't put you below the visa qualification threshold then you will be fine because SA does not issue nominations based on points once you have the minimum required (e.g. 65 points for most occupations, 70 points for most IT occupations, and 80 points for high points).


Thanks for your reply. 

Actually, I applied for 261399 for higher points, which is 70+10. I will be 33 on 5th of July and lose 5 points. 

Secondly, I raised a query regarding my age to SA and asked them to take up my application on priority basis. But to be honest I dont know what to write or what to do exactly in order to get priority base application processing. I just follow the steps and then there was a form in which I have to write which I did. 


Thanks


----------



## aussiecool

beck0723 said:


> Hey guys, i received my nomination approval today from SA government after 10 weeks of stressful wait!!!


Congrats Beck!!!


----------



## nvhcc89

beck0723 said:


> Hey guys, i received my nomination approval today from SA government after 10 weeks of stressful wait!!!


Congratulations Mate!!!! :cool2:


----------



## nvhcc89

combatant said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Actually, I applied for 261399 for higher points, which is 70+10. I will be 33 on 5th of July and lose 5 points.
> 
> Secondly, I raised a query regarding my age to SA and asked them to take up my application on priority basis. But to be honest I dont know what to write or what to do exactly in order to get priority base application processing. I just follow the steps and then there was a form in which I have to write which I did.
> 
> 
> Thanks


someone will help!


----------



## SGscarlet

combatant said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Actually, I applied for 261399 for higher points, which is 70+10. I will be 33 on 5th of July and lose 5 points.
> 
> Secondly, I raised a query regarding my age to SA and asked them to take up my application on priority basis. But to be honest I dont know what to write or what to do exactly in order to get priority base application processing. I just follow the steps and then there was a form in which I have to write which I did.
> 
> 
> Thanks


im in the same boat as you, only worse. My boat has a hole.... I lose 10 points in July 3rd when I hit 40.


----------



## JinJok

hi, i have a question regarding "high points". do you whether they treat all high points applicants the same irregardless of points scored and select based on application date, or the higher points you have, they higher priority you got? thank you.


----------



## tnk009

JinJok said:


> hi, i have a question regarding "high points". do you whether they treat all high points applicants the same irregardless of points scored and select based on application date, or the higher points you have, they higher priority you got? thank you.


Hi JJ,
I had the same query and folks here adviced me that once you file the application, it will be first come first basis, irrespective of points. No priority once you lodge the application.
You can refer their feedback on link 11956, 11957 of this forum (few pages back).


----------



## JinJok

tnk009 said:


> Hi JJ,
> I had the same query and folks here adviced me that once you file the application, it will be first come first basis, irrespective of points. No priority once you lodge the application.
> You can refer their feedback on link 11956, 11957 of this forum (few pages back).


ok good to know this. i have 75pts for 190 and 80 for 489... have given up hope on 189...


----------



## soheil_ershadi

JinJok said:


> ok good to know this. i have 75pts for 190 and 80 for 489... have given up hope on 189...


me too. I am hoping to apply for my occupation through SA for 489 visa. It's almost impossible for me to get the invite via 189 or 190.


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

Hi guys,

I visit the SA website today which has written the website will not be reachable from 24th of June. does we need to pay the applicatin fee for occupation which is now not acceptable or have to wait for it after reopening on July?? I have submitted EOI but not any payment yet

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kunalchaphekar

arioghandchizadeh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I visit the SA website today which has written the website will not be reachable from 24th of June. does we need to pay the applicatin fee for occupation which is now not acceptable or have to wait for it after reopening on July?? I have submitted EOI but not any payment yet
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

You need to wait till July for courses to get reset and once your course is available then apply for nomination.


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

Kunalchaphekar said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to wait till July for courses to get reset and once your course is available then apply for nomination.


thanks for your answer but the below text has written in the SA website today.

From 9am on 24 June, incomplete applications will be deleted, this includes applications that have been “saved but not submitted” and applications that have been “submitted but are still awaiting payment”. 

what do they mean by submitted application with payment. I submitted the EOI but I confused what should I do according to the SA website??


----------



## jontymorgan

arioghandchizadeh said:


> thanks for your answer but the below text has written in the SA website today.
> 
> From 9am on 24 June, incomplete applications will be deleted, this includes applications that have been “saved but not submitted” and applications that have been “submitted but are still awaiting payment”.
> 
> what do they mean by submitted application with payment. I submitted the EOI but I confused what should I do according to the SA website??


The EOI and SA applications are separate. Nothing will happen to your EOI on 24 June. If you have started preparing an application on the SA website but have not submitted and paid for it by 24 June then that draft application will be removed from the SA website. SA does this every year to prepare their systems for the new fiscal year on 1 July.

In your previous posts I think you said that you aren't able to apply to SA in this fiscal year because your occupation is closed to high points. If the availability in your occupation resets in July then you will need to begin a new application in July on the SA website and pay the SA application fee. You can still use your current EOI number on the SA application because EOIs do not get deleted at the end of June (EOIs expire after 2 years).


----------



## tnk009

soheil_ershadi said:


> me too. I am hoping to apply for my occupation through SA for 489 visa. It's almost impossible for me to get the invite via 189 or 190.


Soheil, JJ,
I understand your situation and we all are in the same boat. Let's wait for July'19 and things will be more clear. Till then do not leave the hopes and work on all the options.

All the best and keep up the hopes...


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

jontymorgan said:


> The EOI and SA applications are separate. Nothing will happen to your EOI on 24 June. If you have started preparing an application on the SA website but have not submitted and paid for it by 24 June then that draft application will be removed from the SA website. SA does this every year to prepare their systems for the new fiscal year on 1 July.
> 
> In your previous posts I think you said that you aren't able to apply to SA in this fiscal year because your occupation is closed to high points. If the availability in your occupation resets in July then you will need to begin a new application in July on the SA website and pay the SA application fee. You can still use your current EOI number on the SA application because EOIs do not get deleted at the end of June (EOIs expire after 2 years).



Thank you for your comprehensive explanation jontymorgan. now I got the point


----------



## Adelaidean

Dear friends,

I have two confusions while filling the SA online application. Though I will fill the actual application when SA re-opens, I am clarifying things out ahead.

1. I have completed Bachelor Of Science (2 Years) and Master of Computer Science (2 Years). These are two separate degrees. ACS has assessed both of them combined as a single Bachelor degree. The assessment letter mentions that my qualification is comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. This is fine and correct.

However, when I was filling qualification details in SA online application, I was confused with what to select from the Level of qualification. Please check this picture. https://www.screencast.com/t/3289qguk

What I am thinking to select is this. But I am not sure if it is right.

a. Bachelor Of Science (2 Years) = Level Of education is Bachelor Degree
b. Master Of Computer Science (2 Years) = Level Of education is Bachelor Degree

Is it correct or I am supposed to select something else?


2. While filling the Employment detail I see Two options "Position" and "How related is the employment to the nominated occupation?". Although ACS has assessed all of my employment as a Web Developer (261212), I have been working with a different position title such as software engineer. So am I supposed to select 261313 in Position or 261212? Please see this picture https://www.screencast.com/t/YxOfI2ovP

Secondly, let say I select 'Web Developer' in position then what do I need to select in the "How related is the employment to the nominated occupation"?
I am confused because in my first employment I was mostly working on the desktop applications. I have not worked on the web. So If I select 'in the nominated occupation' option and then mention my roles and responsibilities below which does not say anything about WEB development. It seems a bit contradicted. However, if I select 'not in nominated occupation but closely related', it may result in my rejection.
So I am confused what to select.

I will highly appreciate if anyone has been through all this and can clarify these confusions.


----------



## combatant

AussiDreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have two confusions while filling the SA online application. Though I will fill the actual application when SA re-opens, I am clarifying things out ahead.
> 
> 1. I have completed Bachelor Of Science (2 Years) and Master of Computer Science (2 Years). These are two separate degrees. ACS has assessed both of them combined as a single Bachelor degree. The assessment letter mentions that my qualification is comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. This is fine and correct.
> 
> However, when I was filling qualification details in SA online application, I was confused with what to select from the Level of qualification. Please check this picture. https://www.screencast.com/t/3289qguk
> 
> What I am thinking to select is this. But I am not sure if it is right.
> 
> a. Bachelor Of Science (2 Years) = Level Of education is Bachelor Degree
> b. Master Of Computer Science (2 Years) = Level Of education is Bachelor Degree
> 
> Is it correct or I am supposed to select something else?
> 
> 
> 2. While filling the Employment detail I see Two options "Position" and "How related is the employment to the nominated occupation?". Although ACS has assessed all of my employment as a Web Developer (261212), I have been working with a different position title such as software engineer. So am I supposed to select 261313 in Position or 261212? Please see this picture https://www.screencast.com/t/YxOfI2ovP
> 
> Secondly, let say I select 'Web Developer' in position then what do I need to select in the "How related is the employment to the nominated occupation"?
> I am confused because in my first employment I was mostly working on the desktop applications. I have not worked on the web. So If I select 'in the nominated occupation' option and then mention my roles and responsibilities below which does not say anything about WEB development. It seems a bit contradicted. However, if I select 'not in nominated occupation but closely related', it may result in my rejection.
> So I am confused what to select.
> 
> I will highly appreciate if anyone has been through all this and can clarify these confusions.


You would select the profession code from your ACS, use the same code you used for ACS in your south Australia application. Either it was Software Engineer or Web Developer.


----------



## RudraP

Hello,

Currently SA website shows 8 weeks of waiting time. I have lodged 489 visa as on 04/06/2019. So, mine 8 weeks ends nearly in first week of August 19. Now, I after July if waiting time goes more than 8 weeks, say for example 12 weeks then will it be applicable on my application or it will be processed in 8 weeks only?

Can anybody help?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## NB

RudraP said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currently SA website shows 8 weeks of waiting time. I have lodged 489 visa as on 04/06/2019. So, mine 8 weeks ends nearly in first week of August 19. Now, I after July if waiting time goes more than 8 weeks, say for example 12 weeks then will it be applicable on my application or it will be processed in 8 weeks only?
> 
> Can anybody help?
> 
> Thanks in advance !


The wait times are applicable on all pending applications at that point of time, irrespective of what it was when it was lodged

Moreover you have to understand that these are very vague timelines and the actual time taken will vary from case to case

Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean

combatant said:


> You would select the profession code from your ACS, use the same code you used for ACS in your south Australia application. Either it was Software Engineer or Web Developer.


okay, thanks for your reply. It was helpful.


----------



## rhassan

Hi Guys,

Do we need to fill in some special form for SA sponsorship in order to get invite or we apply through EOI like other visas?


----------



## SG

rhassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we need to fill in some special form for SA sponsorship in order to get invite or we apply through EOI like other visas?


Hi Rhassan,

Have a look at this: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process

Lodge an expression of interest in SkillSelect, choose South Australia as your preferred state and select either 190 –Skilled Nominated visa or the 489 – Skilled Regional provisional visa.

- Make sure you record your EOI ID number as you will need this for your state nomination application. 

*Submit a state nomination application through the Immigration SA website.* https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php

Track your application online. Once a decision on a nomination application has been made it will be reflected on the Immigration SA application page.

If you are approved for state nomination, you'll receive an email from the Department of Home Affairs inviting you to apply for your visa.

Lodge your visa application with the Department of Home Affairs.


----------



## rhassan

SG said:


> Hi Rhassan,
> 
> Have a look at this: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process
> 
> Lodge an expression of interest in SkillSelect, choose South Australia as your preferred state and select either 190 –Skilled Nominated visa or the 489 – Skilled Regional provisional visa.
> 
> - Make sure you record your EOI ID number as you will need this for your state nomination application.
> 
> *Submit a state nomination application through the Immigration SA website.* https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php
> 
> Track your application online. Once a decision on a nomination application has been made it will be reflected on the Immigration SA application page.
> 
> If you are approved for state nomination, you'll receive an email from the Department of Home Affairs inviting you to apply for your visa.
> 
> Lodge your visa application with the Department of Home Affairs.


Thanks mate.


----------



## PRJourney

combatant said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Actually, I applied for 261399 for higher points, which is 70+10. I will be 33 on 5th of July and lose 5 points.
> 
> Secondly, I raised a query regarding my age to SA and asked them to take up my application on priority basis. But to be honest I dont know what to write or what to do exactly in order to get priority base application processing. I just follow the steps and then there was a form in which I have to write which I did.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
This is not an issue. You loose points after application is being submitted is not an issue as SA considers your points on the day of application. I had terrible situation when I applied for SA nomination loosing 10 points next day of application but they considered and got my nomination.

Nothing to worry.


----------



## combatant

PRJourney said:


> Hello,
> This is not an issue. You loose points after application is being submitted is not an issue as SA considers your points on the day of application. I had terrible situation when I applied for SA nomination loosing 10 points next day of application but they considered and got my nomination.
> 
> Nothing to worry.


I am not sure about the decrease in points will have no effect on SA application after submission, I heard till invitation, a decrease in points can affect the application.


----------



## combatant

PRJourney said:


> Hello,
> This is not an issue. You loose points after application is being submitted is not an issue as SA considers your points on the day of application. I had terrible situation when I applied for SA nomination loosing 10 points next day of application but they considered and got my nomination.
> 
> Nothing to worry.


Have you got the Grant?


----------



## combatant

PRJourney said:


> Hello,
> This is not an issue. You loose points after application is being submitted is not an issue as SA considers your points on the day of application. I had terrible situation when I applied for SA nomination loosing 10 points next day of application but they considered and got my nomination.
> 
> Nothing to worry.


Thanks for your reply.

Actually I am worried because of this.

"You will be losing EOI points due to age and will no longer meet the 65-point pass mark (this only applies to 489 nomination applications)"

Do you think age point won't be decreased after the application is submitted?


----------



## rianess

combatant said:


> I am not sure about the decrease in points will have no effect on SA application after submission, I heard till invitation, a decrease in points can affect the application.




Based on different threads, I also read the same thing. Points only get frozen when the person gets invited. Which means, one can still lose points while application for nomination is pending.


----------



## jontymorgan

rianess said:


> Based on different threads, I also read the same thing. Points only get frozen when the person gets invited. Which means, one can still lose points while application for nomination is pending.


This is an interesting question. Points for DIBP purposes are definitely only frozen once nomination is received from SA. Dropping from 65 points to 60 points due to age before nomination is received means that you are no longer be eligible to apply for the visa under DIBP rules.

The 80 point threshold for high points and 70 point general threshold for some IT occupations are set internally by SA and have nothing to do with DIBP. For someone applying under high points, dropping from 80 points to 75 points does not disqualify them from receiving an invitation under DIBP rules. The question is then whether this disqualifies them under SA rules. 

I have not found anything definitive which says whether points are determined at the time of application or at the time of nomination for SA nomination purposes. I expect points are determined at the time of application because occupation availability is determined at that time. Also, SA only mentions expedited processing for those dropping below 65 points. If dropping below the high points threshold was an issue I think they would have made expedited processing available for that as well. @PRJourney lost 10 points the day after applying (I assume the drop was to below SA's threshold but still above DIBP's threshold) and still got the invitation so this is consistent with high points being determined at the time of application.


----------



## PRJourney

jontymorgan said:


> This is an interesting question. Points for DIBP purposes are definitely only frozen once nomination is received from SA. Dropping from 65 points to 60 points due to age before nomination is received means that you are no longer be eligible to apply for the visa under DIBP rules.
> 
> The 80 point threshold for high points and 70 point general threshold for some IT occupations are set internally by SA and have nothing to do with DIBP. For someone applying under high points, dropping from 80 points to 75 points does not disqualify them from receiving an invitation under DIBP rules. The question is then whether this disqualifies them under SA rules.
> 
> I have not found anything definitive which says whether points are determined at the time of application or at the time of nomination for SA nomination purposes. I expect points are determined at the time of application because occupation availability is determined at that time. Also, SA only mentions expedited processing for those dropping below 65 points. If dropping below the high points threshold was an issue I think they would have made expedited processing available for that as well. @PRJourney lost 10 points the day after applying (I assume the drop was to below SA's threshold but still above DIBP's threshold) and still got the invitation so this is consistent with high points being determined at the time of application.



Hello,
I had 80 points and applied under high points. But after loosing 10 points frm age, I still had 70 points threshold for DIBP. I hope I made it clear.


----------



## Ace2002

Hi all, wanted to seek your opinion on this. My wife (main applicant) was just received a sponsorship for Visa 489 by South Australia last week. We are currently residing in Singapore. To submit evidence of de-facto relationship:

1. Is form 888 filled up by friends a compulsory part in showing evidence?
2. I have a legal marriage certificate in English from the Singapore govt, joint ownership of a long term insurance, utility bills sent to each one of us to the same address, income tax notification (and other government-related correspondences) sent to each one of us to the same address. Will these suffice as evidence?

I prefer not to go through item number 1, because I have to arrange my friends to fill up statutory declaration and need to trouble them to get it signed and witnessed by a Notary Public during office hours (workday), etc.

Seeking your inputs on this please. Thanks!


----------



## NB

Ace2002 said:


> Hi all, wanted to seek your opinion on this. My wife (main applicant) was just received a sponsorship for Visa 489 by South Australia last week. We are currently residing in Singapore. To submit evidence of de-facto relationship:
> 
> 1. Is form 888 filled up by friends a compulsory part in showing evidence?
> 2. I have a legal marriage certificate in English from the Singapore govt, joint ownership of a long term insurance, utility bills sent to each one of us to the same address, income tax notification (and other government-related correspondences) sent to each one of us to the same address. Will these suffice as evidence?
> 
> I prefer not to go through item number 1, because I have to arrange my friends to fill up statutory declaration and need to trouble them to get it signed and witnessed by a Notary Public during office hours (workday), etc.
> 
> Seeking your inputs on this please. Thanks!


Look for posts by Prettyisotonic on the forum

He has just got his grant for a defacto relationship 
He can guide you best as he is also from Singapore 

Cheers


----------



## Ace2002

Thanks! Let me do a quick search on that.


----------



## ntminhduc90

Hi all,
I am new to the forum. Just applied last week under high point (75+5). My friend told me it will take 2-week-processing time. Is it true of normally longer? Anyone recently received nomination under this category?


----------



## jontymorgan

ntminhduc90 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the forum. Just applied last week under high point (75+5). My friend told me it will take 2-week-processing time. Is it true of normally longer? Anyone recently received nomination under this category?


Average processing time is currently 8 weeks per the SA migration website. People on this forum have recently been reporting it taking around 8-10 weeks. Applications are processed in the order received so the category/type of nomination (e.g. high points) does not affect processing time. I am not aware of anyone ever receiving their SA nomination in only two weeks so I am not sure what information your friend is basing this on.


----------



## ntminhduc90

jontymorgan said:


> Average processing time is currently 8 weeks per the SA migration website. People on this forum have recently been reporting it taking around 8-10 weeks. Applications are processed in the order received so the category/type of nomination (e.g. high points) does not affect processing time. I am not aware of anyone ever receiving their SA nomination in only two weeks so I am not sure what information your friend is basing this on.


Tks for your answer. The case of my friend was 2 years ago so it is totally different. I didn't know there are so many people applying under high point until yesterday when i skimmed through the 4rum.


----------



## nvhcc89

ntminhduc90 said:


> Tks for your answer. The case of my friend was 2 years ago so it is totally different. I didn't know there are so many people applying under high point until yesterday when i skimmed through the 4rum.


whats your code? and points pls


----------



## ntminhduc90

nvhcc89 said:


> whats your code? and points pls


233612 Petroleum Engineer with 75+5 points.


----------



## Realy85

Is this true that nominations are opening from 1July??? And if so, how long are they going to remain open?


----------



## combatant

PRJourney said:


> Hello,
> I had 80 points and applied under high points. But after loosing 10 points frm age, I still had 70 points threshold for DIBP. I hope I made it clear.


That is great. I also applied for higher points 70+10, it means I am also in the same boat as you were. Hopefully, I will get the invite even after I get my age point reduced. 

Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

Realy85 said:


> Is this true that nominations are opening from 1July??? And if so, how long are they going to remain open?


Normally the SA website reopens for applications a few days into July and remains open until the last week of June. Last year the quotas reset and the website opened for applications on 5 July. Last year the quotas for some occupations (particularly in IT) were used up in less than 24 hours of the application window opening so just because SA accepts applications for almost the whole year does not mean that there will be availability in your occupation for the whole year.


----------



## ntminhduc90

I have a situation that confused me. I have 1 daughter and expect the second one very soon. I applied the state nomination last week with only 1 dependent as it doesnt allow to choose 2.
So do i have any chance to update this information? If i get ITA, is it allow to update the 2nd child?


----------



## khoaduong

Hello Friends,

What are the chances and processing time for South Australia state nomination and ITA with 75 points (65 points + 10 (State Sponsorship)) for Web Developer 261212 when it resets on next month?


----------



## jontymorgan

khoaduong said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> What are the chances and processing time for South Australia state nomination and ITA with 75 points (65 points + 10 (State Sponsorship)) for Web Developer 261212 when it resets on next month?


This occupation went to special conditions on 16 August 2018 during this fiscal year. You don't have high points so you need to submit your application before the regular quota is filled. With the increasing number of points needed for 189 visas I think occupations will reach special conditions more quickly this coming fiscal year. Therefore, to maximise your chances of getting an invite, you should apply as soon as applications are accepted by SA in early July. Applications submitted in July 2018 had a processing time of around 14-20 weeks so I would expect similar processing times this year.


----------



## khoaduong

jontymorgan said:


> This occupation went to special conditions on 16 August 2018 during this fiscal year. You don't have high points so you need to submit your application before the regular quota is filled. With the increasing number of points needed for 189 visas I think occupations will reach special conditions more quickly this coming fiscal year. Therefore, to maximise your chances of getting an invite, you should apply as soon as applications are accepted by SA in early July. Applications submitted in July 2018 had a processing time of around 14-20 weeks so I would expect similar processing times this year.


Thank jontymorgan for your quick update. I've all available documents to submit as soon as it reopens. Another question is my SA will be expired on Jan next year. Will it be an issue if I lodged the application in July? Thanks again.


----------



## Virtual3xpert

Hello guys,
Just to inform the group that I've got my ITA for visa 190 after about 6weeks. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ankit15

Virtual3xpert said:


> Hello guys,
> Just to inform the group that I've got my ITA for visa 190 after about 6weeks. Thanks for all the help.


Congratulations


----------



## Virtual3xpert

ankit15 said:


> Virtual3xpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> Just to inform the group that I've got my ITA for visa 190 after about 6weeks. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Adelaidean

when did SA re-open this fiscal year? Was it 1 July? It will give me an idea for this year?


----------



## jontymorgan

AussiDreamer said:


> when did SA re-open this fiscal year? Was it 1 July? It will give me an idea for this year?


It reopened on 5 July 2018 which was the 4th working day of the month. Assuming it takes the same amount time this year, SA would reopen on 4 July 2019.


----------



## Shailz

Hi Everyone!
By any chance does an accountant with 65 points have any chance for South Australia 190, when it opens in July? I have been observing this occupation since long, it is under special conditions.
Thanks in advance


----------



## nvhcc89

Virtual3xpert said:


> Hello guys,
> Just to inform the group that I've got my ITA for visa 190 after about 6weeks. Thanks for all the help.


hey congrats!
When did you apply, code and points pls


----------



## jontymorgan

Shailz said:


> Hi Everyone!
> By any chance does an accountant with 65 points have any chance for South Australia 190, when it opens in July? I have been observing this occupation since long, it is under special conditions.
> Thanks in advance


There is no chance at 65 points at the moment (even after 1 July) unless you have family living in SA, you are a SA graduate, or you are living/working in SA. Accountant has been on the Supplementary Skilled List for many years which means you need at least 80 points to qualify under high points.


----------



## mydearcheskie

Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could enlighten me. I have been waiting for a year for an invitation from NSW to come through for a SC 190 visa but it seems that my occupation wasn't listed last year (Marketing Specialist). i am applying through an agent who I honestly feel is not proactive enough to let me know of updates, what my options are etc...so this year, I was thinking of applying for a SA 489 visa. How difficult is it to it on my own and how different are the requirements from applying for EOI for a SC190? Looking forward to any response. TIA!


----------



## jontymorgan

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could enlighten me. I have been waiting for a year for an invitation from NSW to come through for a SC 190 visa but it seems that my occupation wasn't listed last year (Marketing Specialist). i am applying through an agent who I honestly feel is not proactive enough to let me know of updates, what my options are etc...so this year, I was thinking of applying for a SA 489 visa. How difficult is it to it on my own and how different are the requirements from applying for EOI for a SC190? Looking forward to any response. TIA!


How many points do you have? If you are onshore where are you currently living/working? If you are offshore have you ever lived/worked in Australia and if so where? This info will help with giving you options for SA and advising on the process.


----------



## mydearcheskie

jontymorgan said:


> How many points do you have? If you are onshore where are you currently living/working? If you are offshore have you ever lived/worked in Australia and if so where? This info will help with giving you options for SA and advising on the process.


Hello, thanks for your response. I have 75 points (without state nomination), I am offshore based in Dubai, UAE, have visited but never lived in Australia.


----------



## jontymorgan

mydearcheskie said:


> Hello, thanks for your response. I have 75 points (without state nomination), I am offshore based in Dubai, UAE, have visited but never lived in Australia.


225113 Marketing Specialist is on the Supplementary Skilled List which means that you need 80 points to apply under high points. As you are offshore you can only apply for a 489 visa which will give you 75 +10 points. Last year the quota for high points for this occupation was filled in less than 24 hours after the application window opened on 5 July 2018. This means that if you want any possibility of getting nominated you will need to apply the moment the July 2019 application window opens (probably Thursday or Friday next week). 

You will need to have an EOI which only has South Australia selected. You may need to create a new EOI if your current one has NSW selected. As soon as SA starts accepting applications again apply on the SA website and pay the fee as soon as possible. The quota may be filled in just a few hours so make sure you have all of your documents ready.


----------



## mydearcheskie

jontymorgan said:


> 225113 Marketing Specialist is on the Supplementary Skilled List which means that you need 80 points to apply under high points. As you are offshore you can only apply for a 489 visa which will give you 75 +10 points. Last year the quota for high points for this occupation was filled in less than 24 hours after the application window opened on 5 July 2018. This means that if you want any possibility of getting nominated you will need to apply the moment the July 2019 application window opens (probably Thursday or Friday next week).
> 
> You will need to have an EOI which only has South Australia selected. You may need to create a new EOI if your current one has NSW selected. As soon as SA starts accepting applications again apply on the SA website and pay the fee as soon as possible. The quota may be filled in just a few hours so make sure you have all of your documents ready.


Thanks for the reply. Got it. Just another question, if an invitation comes through after an EOI is submitted, how long do you have to respond to the invitation? ANd does it cancel out your EOI to NSW automatically? Thanks.


----------



## NB

mydearcheskie said:


> Thanks for the reply. Got it. Just another question, if an invitation comes through after an EOI is submitted, how long do you have to respond to the invitation? ANd does it cancel out your EOI to NSW automatically? Thanks.


You have 60 days to accept the invite and pay the pr application fees

If the nsw is also in the same EOI, as the EOI is frozen for 60 days, you will not receive the invite from them, even if they do send it

After 60 days it will become active again if you have not accepted the SA invite and it lapses 

If they are in separate EOI, then It will not be affected by the SA invite

Cheers


----------



## lemxam

Production or Plant Engineer - ANZSCO 233513.

Any chance with 75 points (with nomination 5 points) on 190 visa?


----------



## tnk009

jontymorgan said:


> 225113 Marketing Specialist is on the Supplementary Skilled List which means that you need 80 points to apply under high points. As you are offshore you can only apply for a 489 visa which will give you 75 +10 points. Last year the quota for high points for this occupation was filled in less than 24 hours after the application window opened on 5 July 2018. This means that if you want any possibility of getting nominated you will need to apply the moment the July 2019 application window opens (probably Thursday or Friday next week).
> 
> You will need to have an EOI which only has South Australia selected. You may need to create a new EOI if your current one has NSW selected. As soon as SA starts accepting applications again apply on the SA website and pay the fee as soon as possible. The quota may be filled in just a few hours so make sure you have all of your documents ready.


Hi Jonty,
My interpretation for high points (80 points) is it is including state nomination (i.e. for 190 it is 75+5). Correct me if I am wrong.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...s/skilled-nomination-requirements/high-points


----------



## kamiek

mydearcheskie said:


> Hello, thanks for your response. I have 75 points (without state nomination), I am offshore based in Dubai, UAE, have visited but never lived in Australia.


if you choose state nomination and your profession is in STSOL or higher you could choose for high point intake.


----------



## kamiek

mamoon said:


> Manreet,
> 
> Any idea how long will they keep the office close during Christmas holidays???


usually its for 10 days that is including summer break.


----------



## kamiek

Ajay Sharma tra said:


> I have added my name as per your guideline but can't found the wtsup link


is there a whatsapp group? pls share the link or add me thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

tnk009 said:


> Hi Jonty,
> My interpretation for high points (80 points) is it is including state nomination (i.e. for 190 it is 75+5). Correct me if I am wrong.
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...s/skilled-nomination-requirements/high-points


That is correct. You have enough points (75+10) to apply for the 489 visa under high points. You will just need to apply very quickly because last year your occupation was closed to high points on 6 July 2018, just 24 hours after the application window reopened.


----------



## Shailz

jontymorgan said:


> There is no chance at 65 points at the moment (even after 1 July) unless you have family living in SA, you are a SA graduate, or you are living/working in SA. Accountant has been on the Supplementary Skilled List for many years which means you need at least 80 points to qualify under high points.


Thank you Jontymorgan! I am asking on behalf of a friend and he has his brother as PR there. _But the conditions given are:_
Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 
3 years' work experience in field; 
South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months;
Not available for high points nomination 19/7/18;
Not available for chain migration nomination 19/7/18


----------



## Realy85

In order to apply can we apply if in case we miss just one document like updated experience letter, but have got a little earlier of February for nomination and whether they give us time to send all the documents.


----------



## mcunq71

*Increasing points after submitting application*

Hi guys,

If I apply an application for example with 55 points in SA website and 2 weeks later I got PTE 79+ and update my eoi, would the additional 10 points from PTE be added to my original application for SA?

I mean I become 65 (without state nomination point)? Or it is frozen on 55 points and no matter any other increasing points in the future?

I don't want to miss the opportunity to apply the application.

261313 - software engineer, currently 55 points but on 19th July I have PTE exam and I am fighting for 79+ and I got +5 points for work experience in August.

Any hope for this? Any hope to 55-60 points (without state nomination point) for Software Engineer? Even at the beginning of reopening of the applications or it is considered to be high points?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## happyface

what are the chances for 149212 or Corporate service manager to open in SA this year. I dont have the assessments till now. Will have to get them done now


----------



## Moincue

Is there any application fees for applying SA nomination?


----------



## ankit15

moincue said:


> is there any application fees for applying sa nomination?


200aud


----------



## mydearcheskie

Question guys, is there a PDF version of the latest application form for South Australia 489 visa? I am getting my agent to lodge the application on my behalf but it seems I was sent a form that was from 2014, it doesn't even have areas for PTE results. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB

mydearcheskie said:


> Question guys, is there a PDF version of the latest application form for South Australia 489 visa? I am getting my agent to lodge the application on my behalf but it seems I was sent a form that was from 2014, it doesn't even have areas for PTE results. Thanks in advance!


You should check the latest version of that form available online and use that only

Cheers


----------



## mcunq71

any new news on the opening of the website for applying?


----------



## nvhcc89

I have applied for SA 489 on last May 26th under highpoints for anzsco 261399, still didn't get the ITA, Thinking whether applying again in this July opening or not (under 261313 code)


----------



## khoaduong

Hi all, any forecast when the new fiscal year will be opened for South Aus?


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Guys do any of you have any idea when they moved ICT occupations to Special condition last Fiscal year?


----------



## cuongvh3

khoaduong said:


> Hi all, any forecast when the new fiscal year will be opened for South Aus?


They have just informed new occupation list for the 2019-2020. Good luck.
https://migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations


----------



## soheil_ershadi

but the web site is down.


----------



## cuongvh3

soheil_ershadi said:


> but the web site is down.


I guess is due to too many people trying to access. Please try it for a while.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

cuongvh3 said:


> I guess is due to too many people trying to access. Please try it for a while.


I know but I am wondering how the hell are we suppose to submit our application on 3th july? Everyone is going for 489 visa pathway after the reduction 189.


----------



## jontymorgan

cuongvh3 said:


> They have just informed new occupation list for the 2019-2020. Good luck.
> https://migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations


A big change is that 75 points is now required for ICT occupations instead of 70 points.


----------



## khoaduong

jontymorgan said:


> A big change is that 75 points is now required for ICT occupations instead of 70 points.


I have 75p including SS point, is it still possible to apply?


----------



## Reemhassan

I cant apply, is it closed?

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Reemhassan said:


> I cant apply, is it closed?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


The web site will be open for submitting on July the third.


----------



## waseem.saifi

*Financial*

Dear All,
I just need to know, how to show financials in the financial declaration. I have to show $40k. I don't have so much in the bank. So what are other ways?


----------



## bra1n5ap

Good news! SA released a new list of occupation for this year. My occupation is still included. Is it advisable to create or submit my application today? Or should I wait for 3rd of July to submit?


----------



## combatant

Can I apply to SA with 65+10 points, since I will get lose 5 points on 5th July and I will be standing on 60+10 points. My occupation is Software Engineer 261313


----------



## nvhcc89

khoaduong said:


> I have 75p including SS point, is it still possible to apply?


yes


----------



## Adelaidean

In the case of Canada, the main applicant must have financial funds mentioned for including your dependents, even if your dependents are not going with you to Canada?
Does South Australia have the same requirement?
I have two dependents but I am not including them in my application, it means I only need $20000 or $30000 as an offshore applicant?


----------



## Adelaidean

What time is exactly the mid-afternoon in South Australia on 3rd July?


----------



## RudraP

I had filed 489 under high points category for occupation management consultant on 4th of June as special condition was applicable on the same.

Now, this occupation is again under normal list. Now, do I need to file application again as my occupation is under normal list which was under high points category when i applied?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## vattic

Got a question, My company name changed on last month. I had taken my employment confirmation letter before that. If I show the salary slip with new company name, then they will confuse. Should I submit a new letter with new salary slip? Since no information has been provided with changed name of the company in my EOIs. Need your comments before submitting SA 489 application.
Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## khoaduong

RudraP said:


> I had filed 489 under high points category for occupation management consultant on 4th of June as special condition was applicable on the same.
> 
> Now, this occupation is again under normal list. Now, do I need to file application again as my occupation is under normal list which was under high points category when i applied?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I think if your 489 has been qualified to apply and submitted, you don't need to re-summit.


----------



## Jelly11

Hi all

What does this mean on the SA skills list: "Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only"

Does this mean you cannot apply for a 190 with this skill?


----------



## bra1n5ap

Jelly11 said:


> Hi all
> 
> What does this mean on the SA skills list: "Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only"
> 
> Does this mean you cannot apply for a 190 with this skill?


You are right. You can only apply for Provisional 489 if you are an offshore applicant.


----------



## Pvn14

Yes. If you are offshore then the only option is 489 for that code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jelly11

Thanks guys


----------



## rehanmushtaq

I am confused on SA website 
my occupation is 261313 Software Engineer, is this under High Points (I have 70+ 10 state points) or its normal.
Another question is this open for Chain Migration as well or just under 75 points currently. 

Thanks in advance for helping


----------



## mydearcheskie

I was wondering if anyone can help, it seems my occupation (Marketing Specialist) is included in the supplementary skills list, which states that high points (I have 80 points) nomination is not considered. I am off shore, does this mean I have no chance then?


----------



## mazerunner2018

waseem.saifi said:


> Dear All,
> I just need to know, how to show financials in the financial declaration. I have to show $40k. I don't have so much in the bank. So what are other ways?


Hey Mate, you dont need to have physical funds in the bank. You just need to declare these funds. This means, while submitting the application, you need to enter an amount that should be in line with the funds requirement of SA. So, if it is 40k for you, you should enter an amount equal to or greater than 40k. Nobody is going to ask you to send proofs.


----------



## mazerunner2018

AussiDreamer said:


> In the case of Canada, the main applicant must have financial funds mentioned for including your dependents, even if your dependents are not going with you to Canada?
> Does South Australia have the same requirement?
> I have two dependents but I am not including them in my application, it means I only need $20000 or $30000 as an offshore applicant?


Hey,

It is always safe to declare more funds than less. Even if you are not taking the dependents with you, you should still mention more funds in the application. But, you would have to explain at the time of Visa filing why the dependent is not moving with you, so be ready with explanation and proofs to support your claim.


----------



## mazerunner2018

mydearcheskie said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help, it seems my occupation (Marketing Specialist) is included in the supplementary skills list, which states that high points (I have 80 points) nomination is not considered. I am off shore, does this mean I have no chance then?


Occupations on Supplementary list is open for High points. So if you have 80, be ready to apply on July 03, 2019 and onwards. Tomorrow is the date they are opening for nominations.

It says:

Marketing Specialist	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only

You can only apply for 489 visa if you are offshore applicant, make sure you have 80 points, Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall) in the English test and you are good to go.


----------



## mazerunner2018

combatant said:


> Can I apply to SA with 65+10 points, since I will get lose 5 points on 5th July and I will be standing on 60+10 points. My occupation is Software Engineer 261313


Hey,

I dont think so... Your occupation has a clause: 75 points required

This means, you should have 75 including 10 for SS. 60+ 10 wont work. You may speak with SA once and ask if they can expedite your application it in 1 day as you will be losing 5 points for age on July 05th. I highly doubt they process it that quick but you never know.


----------



## mazerunner2018

AussiDreamer said:


> What time is exactly the mid-afternoon in South Australia on 3rd July?


Hello,

Convert it as per the time zone you are in. If you stay online and wait 30 minutes before, no harm in that. All the Best


----------



## mazerunner2018

RudraP said:


> I had filed 489 under high points category for occupation management consultant on 4th of June as special condition was applicable on the same.
> 
> Now, this occupation is again under normal list. Now, do I need to file application again as my occupation is under normal list which was under high points category when i applied?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hey,

No, you are not required to file another nomination. You applied under High Points, now wait for 8 weeks for your nomination outcome. No need to apply again as it will result in duplicate application. It doesnt matter if the occupation is under normal list again, your case will be assessed as per high points criteria only.


----------



## mazerunner2018

rehanmushtaq said:


> I am confused on SA website
> my occupation is 261313 Software Engineer, is this under High Points (I have 70+ 10 state points) or its normal.
> Another question is this open for Chain Migration as well or just under 75 points currently.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping


Hello Mate,

Your occupation is in the normal list. It is just due to the number of application received in last few years that SA has decided to keep the threshold to be 75. Since it is not in Supplementary list, it is not opened for Chain Migration. Just 75 points rightnow.


----------



## mazerunner2018

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guys do any of you have any idea when they moved ICT occupations to Special condition last Fiscal year?


Hey,

Depends upon which ICT occupation you are referring to. Few ICTs went to Special Conditions in few hours, some in few days!


----------



## mydearcheskie

mazerunner2018 said:


> Occupations on Supplementary list is open for High points. So if you have 80, be ready to apply on July 03, 2019 and onwards. Tomorrow is the date they are opening for nominations.
> 
> It says:
> 
> Marketing Specialist	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only
> 
> You can only apply for 489 visa if you are offshore applicant, make sure you have 80 points, Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall) in the English test and you are good to go.


Thank you. I am so worried about my agent because they are telling me otherwise so I would like to do this by myself. Question is, where do I find the application form on the website?


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hello Guys,

I have 80 points for 261312 - Developer Programmer.

Age -25
PTE -20
Education -15
Experience - 10
SS - 10
Its open and available with 75 points including SS. Can i apply for the same?

What is the procedure to apply for the same. I read somewhere that they will open nomination on 3rd of July.

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## khoaduong

Hi Guys, 

When creating the SA application, I knew that we need to mention the Nominated Job Code (with positive in the SA) even though our company ref letters have diff titles. 
1. Is it correct? 
2. Do we need to do the same with EOI?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## khoaduong

AussiDreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have two confusions while filling the SA online application. Though I will fill the actual application when SA re-opens, I am clarifying things out ahead.
> 
> 1. I have completed Bachelor Of Science (2 Years) and Master of Computer Science (2 Years). These are two separate degrees. ACS has assessed both of them combined as a single Bachelor degree. The assessment letter mentions that my qualification is comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. This is fine and correct.
> 
> However, when I was filling qualification details in SA online application, I was confused with what to select from the Level of qualification. Please check this picture. https://www.screencast.com/t/3289qguk
> 
> What I am thinking to select is this. But I am not sure if it is right.
> 
> a. Bachelor Of Science (2 Years) = Level Of education is Bachelor Degree
> b. Master Of Computer Science (2 Years) = Level Of education is Bachelor Degree
> 
> Is it correct or I am supposed to select something else?
> 
> 
> 2. While filling the Employment detail I see Two options "Position" and "How related is the employment to the nominated occupation?". Although ACS has assessed all of my employment as a Web Developer (261212), I have been working with a different position title such as software engineer. So am I supposed to select 261313 in Position or 261212? Please see this picture https://www.screencast.com/t/YxOfI2ovP
> 
> Secondly, let say I select 'Web Developer' in position then what do I need to select in the "How related is the employment to the nominated occupation"?
> I am confused because in my first employment I was mostly working on the desktop applications. I have not worked on the web. So If I select 'in the nominated occupation' option and then mention my roles and responsibilities below which does not say anything about WEB development. It seems a bit contradicted. However, if I select 'not in nominated occupation but closely related', it may result in my rejection.
> So I am confused what to select.
> 
> I will highly appreciate if anyone has been through all this and can clarify these confusions.


Hi mate, 

My case is also similar to yours, I'm wondering what you did mention in your EOI? Was it the same?


----------



## tnk009

khoaduong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When creating the SA application, I knew that we need to mention the Nominated Job Code (with positive in the SA) even though our company ref letters have diff titles.
> 1. Is it correct?
> 2. Do we need to do the same with EOI?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


Your designation and ANZSCO code are two different things and need not be the same. Every co. has its own way of giving the designation. It doesn't matter what is your job title as far assessing body recognised your role during the assessment.


----------



## mazerunner2018

mydearcheskie said:


> Thank you. I am so worried about my agent because they are telling me otherwise so I would like to do this by myself. Question is, where do I find the application form on the website?


Hey,

You can visit: https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php

Once you visit this link, please create your profile and you can apply through this link direct. Make sure you make the payment to ensure that your application is lodged.

You would have to attached all documents over this link.


----------



## nelutla

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey,
> 
> You can visit: https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php
> 
> Once you visit this link, please create your profile and you can apply through this link direct. Make sure you make the payment to ensure that your application is lodged.
> 
> You would have to attached all documents over this link.


how much is the payment


----------



## mazerunner2018

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have 80 points for 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> 
> Age -25
> PTE -20
> Education -15
> Experience - 10
> SS - 10
> Its open and available with 75 points including SS. Can i apply for the same?
> 
> What is the procedure to apply for the same. I read somewhere that they will open nomination on 3rd of July.
> 
> Thanks,
> Baljeet


Hello Baljeet,

Yes, you should be able to apply on July 03, 2019. I am pasting a link below. Please read all news related to the timelines of placing your nomination. Be quick in applying for nomination.

https://migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases

You can apply for the nomination by creating a profile at:

https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## mazerunner2018

khoaduong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When creating the SA application, I knew that we need to mention the Nominated Job Code (with positive in the SA) even though our company ref letters have diff titles.
> 1. Is it correct?
> 2. Do we need to do the same with EOI?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


Hello,

Answer to your question below:

1. Correct
2. Your EOI information and information mentioned on SA nomination form should match exactly.


----------



## pbzie_0914

Hi guys would you know until when is the ICt occupations be open? My acs just got expired  and according to my agent i cannot apply until got reaccessed by acs 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mazerunner2018

nelutla said:


> how much is the payment


It is AUD 200.


----------



## mazerunner2018

pbzie_0914 said:


> Hi guys would you know until when is the ICt occupations be open? My acs just got expired  and according to my agent i cannot apply until got reaccessed by acs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Hey,

Completely depends how many application are received for a specific occupation. Last year few ICTs were filled within hours, few of them within few days and weeks. You might want to go for priority processing of your ACS assessment if you want to get it quick. They might charge you extra for it. Just check with them once. VETASSESS have this service, not sure about ACS.


----------



## khoaduong

tnk009 said:


> Your designation and ANZSCO code are two different things and need not be the same. Every co. has its own way of giving the designation. It doesn't matter what is your job title as far assessing body recognised your role during the assessment.


Thanks for your reply. 

So in my case, should I mention the exactly ANZSCO recognized job code in the SA Application? However, does it needs to be matched with the EOI History Employment part which also has the Position?


----------



## mazerunner2018

khoaduong said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> So in my case, should I mention the exactly ANZSCO recognized job code in the SA Application? However, does it needs to be matched with the EOI History Employment part which also has the Job title?


Your job code should be the one as assessed by the assessing authority. For example: If ACS has assessed you for Web Developer, web developer should be the job in SA application as well as in your EOI.

Check your assessment letter for it.


----------



## mydearcheskie

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey,
> 
> You can visit: https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php
> 
> Once you visit this link, please create your profile and you can apply through this link direct. Make sure you make the payment to ensure that your application is lodged.
> 
> You would have to attached all documents over this link.


Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## khoaduong

mazerunner2018 said:


> Your job code should be the one as assessed by the assessing authority. For example: If ACS has assessed you for Web Developer, web developer should be the job in SA application as well as in your EOI.
> 
> Check your assessment letter for it.


Thanks, I'm clear this part for the SA application. Regarding the EOI, there is a part for Employment history and it requires for Position. Should I fill the designation position from my ref letters or use the Assessed Job Code? I'm quite confused at this point because SA will check back my EOI info and worry that they find the difference.


----------



## jontymorgan

For those wondering what time applications can be submitted, if you logon to the SA website there is a message which says:

_The GSM state nomination 190/489 application system is closed and will re-open from midday (12pm) on Wednesday 3 July._

Good luck to everyone who is applying tomorrow!


----------



## pbzie_0914

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> Completely depends how many application are received for a specific occupation. Last year few ICTs were filled within hours, few of them within few days and weeks. You might want to go for priority processing of your ACS assessment if you want to get it quick. They might charge you extra for it. Just check with them once. VETASSESS have this service, not sure about ACS.


According to my agent there nothing like that for ACS 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## khoaduong

pbzie_0914 said:


> According to my agent there nothing like that for ACS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


ACS has the Fast track service which requests you pay an extra fee.


----------



## tnk009

khoaduong said:


> Thanks, I'm clear this part for the SA application. Regarding the EOI, there is a part for Employment history and it requires for Position. Should I fill the designation position from my ref letters or use the Assessed Job Code? I'm quite confused at this point because SA will check back my EOI info and worry that they find the difference.


Use the positions/designations in all EOIs/State applications that you have used during your assessment. If you keep it consistent across all the applications, you don't have to worry. 
Didn't understand the rationale behind different designations in SA application and EOI. 
I don't think at this stage, CO will challenge your designation in ref letter vs your claimed ANZSCO code as the asessment outcome is the final verdict of your ANZSCO code.


----------



## tinusandy

Hi Guys,

At present I claim 75 points (including SS 489). I am into a tricky situation, I will lose 5points for age on 12th July but will gain 5 points for experience sometime in Aug’19. 

So what happens to my application, will it be rejected or will it be considered ?
Please suggest should I apply and pay the fee, or should not proceed ? 

I am assessed for 261111.


----------



## khoaduong

tnk009 said:


> Use the positions/designations in all EOIs/State applications that you have used during your assessment. If you keep it consistent across all the applications, you don't have to worry.
> Didn't understand the rationale behind different designations in SA application and EOI.
> I don't think at this stage, CO will challenge your designation in ref letter vs your claimed ANZSCO code as the asessment outcome is the final verdict of your ANZSCO code.


Thanks for clarification. 

For SA application, first, they will ask about the Nominated position which we have a positive assessment. Secondly, about the employment history, for the Job title/ position, they do not us to fill by ourselves but has a list of the ANZSCO job code again and it makes me confused that should we match actual history employment to that job code OR use the same assessed job code from Skill assessment.


----------



## Baljeet20186

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hello Baljeet,
> 
> Yes, you should be able to apply on July 03, 2019. I am pasting a link below. Please read all news related to the timelines of placing your nomination. Be quick in applying for nomination.
> 
> https://migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases
> 
> You can apply for the nomination by creating a profile at:
> 
> https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else.


Thanks for the information Buddy. I have registered at SA website and raised a 489 EOI for SA in skillselect.

Anything else i need to do today before opening of the nomination.

I have all my documents ready 

1. Passport
2. Degree 
3. Employment docs which I submitted for ACS.
4. ACS report for Occupation.
5. PTE Scorecard.

Thanks,
Baljeet Singh


----------



## tnk009

Baljeet20186 said:


> Thanks for the information Buddy. I have registered at SA website and raised a 489 EOI for SA in skillselect.
> 
> Anything else i need to do today before opening of the nomination.
> 
> I have all my documents ready
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Degree
> 3. Employment docs which I submitted for ACS.
> 4. ACS report for Occupation.
> 5. PTE Scorecard.
> 
> Thanks,
> Baljeet Singh


Make sure you send the PTE scorecard to SA via Pearson website.


----------



## cuongvh3

Baljeet20186 said:


> Thanks for the information Buddy. I have registered at SA website and raised a 489 EOI for SA in skillselect.
> 
> Anything else i need to do today before opening of the nomination.
> 
> I have all my documents ready
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Degree
> 3. Employment docs which I submitted for ACS.
> 4. ACS report for Occupation.
> 5. PTE Scorecard.
> 
> Thanks,
> Baljeet Singh


Below is step-by-step guidance on how to apply SA nomination. Check it out and prepare yourself:

1.	Go to https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/apply_page.php?
2.	Scroll down and click Apply Now.
3.	Click OK when encountering a warning message “You have 30 days to complete your application. The application can be saved to be progressed anytime within the 30 day period. The application is automatically deleted after 30 days.”
4.	At My Details page, fill out Personal Details, Residential Address, and Contact Details and click Next
5.	At Additional Details page, choose Yes/No to the following questions according to your situation
a.	Do you hold a current Australian Visa?
b.	Is a spouse or partner seeking to migrate?
c.	Do you have dependants in addition to the spouse or partner?
6.	Still at Additional Details page, specify a number to the question Number of dependents in addition to spouse/partner. Then click Next
7.	At Spouse/Partner Details page, fill out Personal Details, Residential Address, and Contact Details and click Next
8.	At Dependant(s) Details page, fill out their date of birth and click Next
9.	At Additional Applicant Details page, 
a.	Upload passports of main applicant and spouse
b.	*** Outline your ‘commitment’ to SA (Outline the key reasons why the main applicant has chosen South Australia as their preferred migration destination). This should be a short description, not an essay, of about 70-word long. You can write about:
i.	Employment prospects for your occupation: e.g. number of job ads articles of your occupation on seek.com.au
ii.	Education System in SA: You can find some info here https://www.sa.gov.au/topics/education-and-learning/general-information/sa-education-system
iii.	Clean, Peaceful and Lawful Environment: https://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news...y/news-story/aa2e79185175a946ae152b3f5d84c97b
https://invest.sa.gov.au/why-south-australia/
https://www.australia.com/en/facts-and-planning/weather-in-australia/weather-in-adelaide.html
iv.	Growing economy
10.	At General Skilled - 190/489 – Application page, 
a.	Specify your EOI number, EOI points, your occupation, upload your skill assessment outcome, specify whether your occupation needs a license and whether you have researched the availability of job opportunities for your profession in South Australia.
b.	Specify other information pertaining to your spouse (if any) and other info which are straightforward.
i.	Is the main applicant claiming partner skills within the EOI?
ii.	Select the occupation for the main applicant's spouse
iii.	Is the main applicant applying under the chain migration pathway?
iv.	Is the main applicant claiming points for a community language within the EOI?
11.	At General Skilled - 190/489 – English Language page, specify your English certificate (IELTS/PTE/others).
12.	At General Skilled - 190/489 – Education History page, specify your degree.
13.	At General Skilled - 190/489 – Employment History page, specify your employment. Please note:
a.	How related is the employment to the nominated occupation? This question has 3 options as follows:
i.	in the nominated occupation
ii.	not in the nominated occupation but closely related
iii.	not closely related to the nominated occupation
b.	Outline duties and responsibilities => copy from your employment reference.
c.	Date To (of the employment): if is your current company, put the current date (when you apply to SA state for nomination)
14.	*** At General Skilled - 190/489 – Financial Declaration page, answer the following 2 questions. You do not need to provide any evidence, just provide some estimated amount to each one which you think enough.
a.	Expected funds at settlement $AUD, e.g. 50,000
b.	Other assets $AUD, e.g. 70,000
15.	At General Skilled - 190/489 – Visa Subclass page, choose either 190 or 489 depending on your situation.
16.	At General Skilled - 190/489 – Declaration page, review then click Submit & Pay. You can pay using credit card. Application Fee is 200 AUD and Payment Surcharge is 1 AUD (so you need to pay 201 AUD in total).


----------



## Abdu079

My ACS Skill Assessment unfortunately expried by April'19 , it was issued on April'17. I applied for renewal and just waiting results.

The question is can I lodge SA nomination 
application even though my Skill Assessment is expired? I think by the time they come back I should have my Skill Assessment renewed already.

Please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

Abdu079 said:


> My ACS Skill Assessment unfortunately expried by April'19 , it was issued on April'17. I applied for renewal and just waiting results.
> 
> The question is can I lodge SA nomination
> application even though my Skill Assessment is expired? I think by the time they come back I should have my Skill Assessment renewed already.
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> Thanks


You won't receive an invitation from SA unless you submit a valid Skills Assessment with the application. Aside from not having a valid EOI without a Skills Assessment, all supporting documentation (including the Skills Assessment) has to be uploaded with the SA application. SA does not allow you to submit documentation later on.


----------



## Baljeet20186

tnk009 said:


> Make sure you send the PTE scorecard to SA via Pearson website.


Where should i send the scorecard and when?

Immigration SA - Department for Trade, Tourism and Investment|All Programs 
Immigration SA - Department for Trade, Tourism and Investment|All Programs 
All Programs 
PLT_NA 
AUS 

I am able to search this above Institution in Pearson site.

Are you referring to this?

Thanks,
Baljeet Singh


----------



## cuongvh3

Baljeet20186 said:


> Where should i send the scorecard and when?
> 
> Immigration SA - Department for Trade, Tourism and Investment|All Programs
> Immigration SA - Department for Trade, Tourism and Investment|All Programs
> All Programs
> PLT_NA
> AUS
> 
> I am able to search this above Institution in Pearson site.
> 
> Are you referring to this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Baljeet Singh


Hi,

Immigration SA - Department for Trade, Tourism and Investment will do.


----------



## tnk009

Baljeet20186 said:


> Where should i send the scorecard and when?
> 
> 
> 
> Immigration SA - Department for Trade, Tourism and Investment|All Programs
> 
> Immigration SA - Department for Trade, Tourism and Investment|All Programs
> 
> All Programs
> 
> PLT_NA
> 
> AUS
> 
> 
> 
> I am able to search this above Institution in Pearson site.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Baljeet Singh




You can pick either one of first two. You can send it anytime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

khoaduong said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> My case is also similar to yours, I'm wondering what you did mention in your EOI? Was it the same?


oh boy! this was really confusing, but I made it clear.

The first rule - Your SA application should match exactly with your EOI
The second rule - Always follow your ACS letter religiously. Consider it your bible.

Now let's first see EOI - Skill assessment section
In your EOI you select the ANZASCO code and Reference number from you ACS letter in the Skill Assessment section.

Now let's see EOI - Employment section
There is three main information.
Position: Copy whatever Position is written on your ACS reference letter for this employment.
Employer Name: Copy Employer name from ACS letter for this employment.
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? Yes/No

Now Let see SA online application.
When it asks to select your ANZASCO and upload skill assessment. Select ANZASCO for which your letter was assessed.

When you enter employment details. Follow your ACS letter similarly as you did in EOI.

Position: Copy whatever Position is written on your ACS reference letter for this employment.
Employer Name: Copy Employer name from ACS letter for this employment.
How related is the employment to the nominated occupation? This question has 3 options as follows:
i. in the nominated occupation
ii. not in the nominated occupation but closely related
iii. not closely related to the nominated occupation

If you claim points for this occupation and you also have selected YES in your EOI. Then select the first option. If you do not claim points for this employment and you also have selected NO in your EOI then select the third option.
For instance, I have one employment on my ACS letter which is positively assessed and also related to nominated occupation, but I do not want to claim points for that particular employment. So I have selected NO in my EOI and I will also select "not closely related to the nominated occupation" in my SA online application.


----------



## Abdu079

jontymorgan said:


> You won't receive an invitation from SA unless you submit a valid Skills Assessment with the application. Aside from not having a valid EOI without a Skills Assessment, all supporting documentation (including the Skills Assessment) has to be uploaded with the SA application. SA does not allow you to submit documentation later on.


Though it expired but my employment duties remained the same for the experience period specified in assessment.


----------



## SL_EXPAT

jontymorgan said:


> Abdu079 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ACS Skill Assessment unfortunately expried by April'19 , it was issued on April'17. I applied for renewal and just waiting results.
> 
> The question is can I lodge SA nomination
> application even though my Skill Assessment is expired? I think by the time they come back I should have my Skill Assessment renewed already.
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You won't receive an invitation from SA unless you submit a valid Skills Assessment with the application. Aside from not having a valid EOI without a Skills Assessment, all supporting documentation (including the Skills Assessment) has to be uploaded with the SA application. SA does not allow you to submit documentation later on.
Click to expand...



What happens if the skill assessment expires after submission of the state application? Can you renew the ACS assessment and resubmit ? Thanks in advance


----------



## nvhcc89

tinusandy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> At present I claim 75 points (including SS 489). I am into a tricky situation, I will lose 5points for age on 12th July but will gain 5 points for experience sometime in Aug’19.
> 
> So what happens to my application, will it be rejected or will it be considered ?
> Please suggest should I apply and pay the fee, or should not proceed ?
> 
> I am assessed for 261111.


I think that won't be a prob, Someone will explain
You better go ahead and apply tomorrow!


----------



## jontymorgan

nvhcc89 said:


> I think that won't be a prob, Someone will explain
> You better go ahead and apply tomorrow!


There was a discussion about this on this thread last week (see page 1205). 

It appears from the experience of someone who has been through this situation, that points for receiving SA nomination are determined at the date that the application is submitted. Losing points at a later date is fine as long as it does not take you below the DIBP minimum points for a 190/489 visa (65 points) before the invitation is received.


----------



## bra1n5ap

I have a Tourist Visa (600), do I need to indicate it in my SA application "What visa do you currently have?" I will be applying offshore.


----------



## NB

bra1n5ap said:


> I have a Tourist Visa (600), do I need to indicate it in my SA application "What visa do you currently have?" I will be applying offshore.


Any Australian Visa has to be declared 

Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean

I cannot login to SA website. It seems they are updating it....


----------



## bra1n5ap

AussiDreamer said:


> I cannot login to SA website. It seems they are updating it....


I am currently completing my SA application atm. Just keep trying.


----------



## sirbill

Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'PDOException' with message 'SQLSTATE[HY000]: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver 11 for SQL Server][SQL Server]Resource ID : 1. The request limit for the database is 120 and has been reached. See 'http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=267637' for assistance.' in D:\home\site\phpinc\database\sqlsrv\database.inc:415 Stack trace: #0 D:\home\site\phpinc\database\sqlsrv\database.inc(415): PDOStatement->execute(Array) #1 D:\home\site\phpinc\database\database.inc(664): DatabaseStatement_sqlsrv->execute(Array, Array) #2 D:\home\site\phpinc\database\database.inc(2316): DatabaseConnection->query('SELECT person_i...', Array, Array) #3 D:\home\site\phpinc\dmitre_visa.inc(395): db_query('SELECT person_i...', Array) #4 D:\home\site\phpinc\visa_forms\visa190_5_2.inc(39): Visa->__construct(61, '104830') #5 D:\home\site\phpinc\dmitre_visa.inc(326): Visa190_5_2->__construct('104830') #6 D:\home\site\phpinc\dmitre_visa.inc(143): Visa::CreateFromFormId('104830', '61') #7 D:\home\site\phpinc\drupal.inc(231): Visa::Create in D:\home\site\phpinc\database\sqlsrv\database.inc on line 415

I got this message when at page to fill in occupation and point. Anyone got it?


----------



## bra1n5ap

Your file was not found It may have been moved or deleted.
ERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND

Got this while completing my employment history part.


----------



## khoaduong

This site is overloading now.


----------



## ankit15

Site is extremely slow


----------



## sirbill

It said under maintenance now. Anyone got this message?


----------



## ankit15

Same here



sirbill said:


> It said under maintenance now. Anyone got this message?


----------



## RudraP

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey,
> 
> No, you are not required to file another nomination. You applied under High Points, now wait for 8 weeks for your nomination outcome. No need to apply again as it will result in duplicate application. It doesnt matter if the occupation is under normal list again, your case will be assessed as per high points criteria only.


Thank you so much for your help. I have one more question. I heard that from 16th November this year 489 visa will be replaced by 491. So, will this visa only apply yo those who lodge nomination after this date or all pending applications i.e. who has lodge 489 but not received invitation, will be converted to 491 visa?

Thanks


----------



## Moincue

ankit15 said:


> Same here


Same here.


----------



## jontymorgan

Message on the SA website:

_Immigration SA would like to advise that due to a very high volume of users, the online application system is temporarily unavailable. 

If you have already commenced an application before experiencing difficulties, there is no need to restart a new application.

Please do not continually refresh your web page, or call our consultants, as the team are aware of the issues being experienced. 

We will advise when the application system is back online, and this should be resolved later today.

We thank you for your patience._


----------



## Moincue

jontymorgan said:


> Message on the SA website:
> 
> _Immigration SA would like to advise that due to a very high volume of users, the online application system is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> If you have already commenced an application before experiencing difficulties, there is no need to restart a new application.
> 
> Please do not continually refresh your web page, or call our consultants, as the team are aware of the issues being experienced.
> 
> We will advise when the application system is back online, and this should be resolved later today.
> 
> We thank you for your patience._


The SA apply site will be unavailable until 4th July.......


----------



## insider580

Moincue said:


> The SA apply site will be unavailable until 4th July.......


What is the source of this info?


----------



## sirbill

insider580 said:


> What is the source of this info?


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/apply-site-currently-unavailable

Here you go.


----------



## tinusandy

jontymorgan said:


> Message on the SA website:
> 
> _Immigration SA would like to advise that due to a very high volume of users, the online application system is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> If you have already commenced an application before experiencing difficulties, there is no need to restart a new application.
> 
> Please do not continually refresh your web page, or call our consultants, as the team are aware of the issues being experienced.
> 
> We will advise when the application system is back online, and this should be resolved later today.
> 
> We thank you for your patience._



I was in middle of application, not sure if it got saved or not ...


----------



## soheil_ershadi

tinusandy said:


> I was in middle of application, not sure if it got saved or not ...


me 2


----------



## priyasanuel

Guys,


I just received invitation from South Australia. 

Applied on 16th May 2019. 

Occupation: -312211 Under High Point Category.


Thank you guys for all your support.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

tinusandy said:


> I was in middle of application, not sure if it got saved or not ...


me 2


----------



## soheil_ershadi

really disappointed... UPDATE: Immigration SA Apply website will be unavailable until the afternoon of Thursday 4 July.


----------



## mazerunner2018

RudraP said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I have one more question. I heard that from 16th November this year 489 visa will be replaced by 491. So, will this visa only apply yo those who lodge nomination after this date or all pending applications i.e. who has lodge 489 but not received invitation, will be converted to 491 visa?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, 489 is getting changed to 491 effective November 16, 2019. This visa only applies to those who lodge this visa on or after November 16, 2019. Anyone who applied for 489 before November 16, 2019 will continue to be assessed for 489 and will receive 489 visa only. Pending applications of 489 whose outcome is not decided untill November 16, 2019 WILL NOT be converted to 491. Applicant of 489 before November 16, 2019 will get 489 only even if the outcome is decided after November 16, 2019.


----------



## JinJok

mazerunner2018 said:


> Yes, 489 is getting changed to 491 effective November 16, 2019. This visa only applies to those who lodge this visa on or after November 16, 2019. Anyone who applied for 489 before November 16, 2019 will continue to be assessed for 489 and will receive 489 visa only. Pending applications of 489 whose outcome is not decided untill November 16, 2019 WILL NOT be converted to 491. Applicant of 489 before November 16, 2019 will get 489 only even if the outcome is decided after November 16, 2019.


In the event if by the time i submit my EOI (let's say 15 November) the quota for 489 has already been used up, will I still be considered for 489 in the next reset in Jul 2020?


----------



## jontymorgan

mazerunner2018 said:


> Yes, 489 is getting changed to 491 effective November 16, 2019. This visa only applies to those who lodge this visa on or after November 16, 2019. Anyone who applied for 489 before November 16, 2019 will continue to be assessed for 489 and will receive 489 visa only. Pending applications of 489 whose outcome is not decided until November 16, 2019 WILL NOT be converted to 491. Applicant of 489 before November 16, 2019 will get 489 only even if the outcome is decided after November 16, 2019.


There is still a lot of uncertainty around the transition from 489 visas to 491 visas. In order to be considered for a 489 visa you will need to have received state nomination and submitted an application to DIBP by 16 November. 

It is unclear what will happen to nomination applications which have been submitted to a state but have not been processed and had an invitation issued by the state before the cut-off date. Will the state automatically convert them from 489 visa applications to 491 visas applications or will new applications be required? There is speculation that DIBP will not accept 489 visa invitations from states less than 60 days before 16 November (i.e. mid-September) to allow the full 60 day application window, although that is not confirmed at this time.

Hopefully DIBP and SA will give further guidance in the next couple of months.


----------



## tnk009

JinJok said:


> In the event if by the time i submit my EOI (let's say 15 November) the quota for 489 has already been used up, will I still be considered for 489 in the next reset in Jul 2020?


JinJok, it is not related to the quota. DHA is going to abolishing visa 489 so from 16th Nov and will replace by 491 or so. There will be no invite under 489 after 16th Nov'19.


----------



## ankit15

What will be the difference between 489 and 491? If you can explain pls.




tnk009 said:


> JinJok said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the event if by the time i submit my EOI (let's say 15 November) the quota for 489 has already been used up, will I still be considered for 489 in the next reset in Jul 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> JinJok, it is not related to the quota. DHA is going to abolishing visa 489 so from 16th Nov and will replace by 491 or so. There will be no invite under 489 after 16th Nov'19.
Click to expand...


----------



## SG

ankit15 said:


> What will be the difference between 489 and 491? If you can explain pls.


Hi Ankit,

Have a look at this: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## tinusandy

Is there any updated information, when the website will be available ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

tinusandy said:


> Is there any updated information, when the website will be available ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It should have opened by now according to their information. but still not accessible..


----------



## tinusandy

AussiDreamer said:


> It should have opened by now according to their information. but still not accessible..



Yes it is showing same message as yesterday . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

At least they can post a message to inform us exactly when will it start, otherwise it is a complete torture to check a website availability for hours.


----------



## jontymorgan

AussiDreamer said:


> At least they can post a message to inform us exactly when will it start, otherwise it is a complete torture to check a website availability for hours.


This is one major weakness in the SA selection process compared with other states. For highly competitive occupations (particularly ICT occupations), people are going be invited based on how quickly they can complete and submit their application form rather than how many points they have or their points profile. This led to the free-for-all yesterday and caused the website to crash. I don't see how this situation is going to be different when they reopen the site. 

In the short time the website was working yesterday, one occupation (Financial Institution Branch Manager) has already gone to special conditions.


----------



## waseem.saifi

*Thank You*



mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey Mate, you dont need to have physical funds in the bank. You just need to declare these funds. This means, while submitting the application, you need to enter an amount that should be in line with the funds requirement of SA. So, if it is 40k for you, you should enter an amount equal to or greater than 40k. Nobody is going to ask you to send proofs.


Thank you. Cheers!!


----------



## tnk009

jontymorgan said:


> This is one major weakness in the SA selection process compared with other states. For highly competitive occupations (particularly ICT occupations), people are going be invited based on how quickly they can complete and submit their application form rather than how many points they have or their points profile. This led to the free-for-all yesterday and caused the website to crash. I don't see how this situation is going to be different when they reopen the site.
> 
> In the short time the website was working yesterday, one occupation (Financial Institution Branch Manager) has already gone to special conditions.


Do you mean lower point applicants submitted their application earlier than high points will get invite first? Wt a falw....


----------



## jontymorgan

The website is now working again!


----------



## jontymorgan

tnk009 said:


> Do you mean lower point applicants submitted their application earlier than high points will get invite first? Wt a falw....


Yes...SA processes applications in the order received irrespective of how many points you have.


----------



## GSM82

Yes!!! I was able to lodge and pay! And 10 minutes later my occupation ended its quota!

I received the lodgement e-mail at 4:19pm SA time, and just after i refreshed the occupation list and it was still green. But 10 minutes later it appeared as closed for high points and chain migration.

There's a way to confirm that my application was lodge before going to special conditions?

Thanks!


----------



## SG

GSM82 said:


> Yes!!! I was able to lodge and pay! And 10 minutes later my occupation ended its quota!
> 
> I received the lodgement e-mail at 4:19pm SA time, and just after i refreshed the occupation list and it was still green. But 10 minutes later it appeared as closed for high points and chain migration.
> 
> There's a way to confirm that my application was lodge before going to special conditions?
> 
> Thanks!


Good Luck GSM82


----------



## tinusandy

Unable to submit .... ICT went into special condition category very fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy

tinusandy said:


> Unable to submit .... ICT went into special condition category very fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What is the special condition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam

My occupation is closed already. So fast? within a few hours?


----------



## Realy85

Please experts keep on posting about occupations that go under special condition or quota used up as we can get a clear picture of what's going on and I am waiting for my pte result so that I can also lodge the file.


----------



## SL_EXPAT

My application with payment went through successfully ..However system popper up message saying category on "special conditions" and i applied under "high points"..I have 85 with SS.

Can anyone confirm the application is valid ? or have i lost $200 ?


----------



## lemxam

For my occupation: Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019

Since I am offshore candidate, there is no point for me to apply anymore? I have 80 points


----------



## bra1n5ap

I was finally able to lodge my SA 190 application. Now, the waiting game begins.


----------



## ntminhduc90

bra1n5ap said:


> I was finally able to lodge my SA 190 application. Now, the waiting game begins.


So you are International graduates of South Australia?


----------



## bra1n5ap

ntminhduc90 said:


> So you are International graduates of South Australia?


Nope, I am an offshore applicant. How about you?


----------



## ntminhduc90

bra1n5ap said:


> Nope, I am an offshore applicant. How about you?


I am offshore and SA international graduate. I applied under highpoint before the update. What is your occupation?and point?


----------



## Pvn14

Submitted application . Accountant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bra1n5ap

ntminhduc90 said:


> I am offshore and SA international graduate. I applied under highpoint before the update. What is your occupation?and point?


My occupation falls under 252411 with 65 points + 5 points for 190. Have you received your ITA?


----------



## ntminhduc90

bra1n5ap said:


> My occupation falls under 252411 with 65 points + 5 points for 190. Have you received your ITA?


Not yet, just 2 wks since i applied. i skimmed through the thread and it usually takes ~60 days. Still waiting with hopes.


----------



## khoaduong

I already submitted my application 
Code: 261212
Offshore 
75 points


----------



## ntminhduc90

khoaduong said:


> I already submitted my application
> Code: 261212
> Offshore
> 75 points


cho xin cái fb kết bạn đi bạn ơi


----------



## bra1n5ap

ntminhduc90 said:


> Not yet, just 2 wks since i applied. i skimmed through the thread and it usually takes ~60 days. Still waiting with hopes.


Let's hope for the best. I actually failed to submit my application last May 2019 as my occupation went to special conditions apply a day after I plan to lodge my application. That's why I have to wait til July to lodge my app. Keep me posted, mate!


----------



## ntminhduc90

bra1n5ap said:


> Let's hope for the best. I actually failed to submit my application last May 2019 as my occupation went to special conditions apply a day after I plan to lodge my application. That's why I have to wait til July to lodge my app. Keep me posted, mate!


All the best to you too.


----------



## jontymorgan

jontymorgan said:


> This is one major weakness in the SA selection process compared with other states. For highly competitive occupations (particularly ICT occupations), people are going be invited based on how quickly they can complete and submit their application form rather than how many points they have or their points profile. This led to the free-for-all yesterday and caused the website to crash. I don't see how this situation is going to be different when they reopen the site.
> 
> In the short time the website was working yesterday, one occupation (Financial Institution Branch Manager) has already gone to special conditions.


So far 35 occupations have gone to special conditions within 4 hours of applications being accepted again. Many of those are also closed to high points and chain migration.


----------



## khoaduong

ntminhduc90 said:


> cho xin cái fb kết bạn đi bạn ơi


PM mình nhé.


----------



## tinusandy

regattekreddy said:


> What is the special condition?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I applied for 261111 ... I meant 261111 closed very fast. 
I was unable to submit . While doing so I got pop up saying undo not meet requirement.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

SL_EXPAT said:


> My application with payment went through successfully ..However system popper up message saying category on "special conditions" and i applied under "high points"..I have 85 with SS.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the application is valid ? or have i lost $200 ?


I think that if the occupation was closed to high points then the pop up message would have said 'unable to submit'.


----------



## bra1n5ap

Hi @jontymorgan I have a quick question, I have realized that my salary info was not included in one of my employment certificates. I have tried to upload my recent employment certificate but I was unable to edit it after the payment. What should I do?


----------



## nvhcc89

priyasanuel said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> I just received invitation from South Australia.
> 
> Applied on 16th May 2019.
> 
> Occupation: -312211 Under High Point Category.
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for all your support.


Hey awesome!, I waiting for my application! applied on May 26th under high points


----------



## SL_EXPAT

jontymorgan said:


> I think that if the occupation was closed to high points then the pop up message would have said 'unable to submit'.


thanks for the feedback


----------



## nvhcc89

bra1n5ap said:


> Hi @jontymorgan I have a quick question, I have realized that my salary info was not included in one of my employment certificates. I have tried to upload my recent employment certificate but I was unable to edit it after the payment. What should I do?


you cant submit now, email the document to SA immi dept, they will accept that, let them know your prob.


----------



## bra1n5ap

nvhcc89 said:


> you cant submit now, email the document to SA immi dept, they will accept that, let them know your prob.


Thank you. I sent an email inquiry thru their site. Hope it gets settled soon.


----------



## SL_EXPAT

bra1n5ap said:


> Hi @jontymorgan I have a quick question, I have realized that my salary info was not included in one of my employment certificates. I have tried to upload my recent employment certificate but I was unable to edit it after the payment. What should I do?


Are Salary slips required at this stage? I haven't uploaded them myself


----------



## bra1n5ap

nvhcc89 said:


> you cant submit now, email the document to SA immi dept, they will accept that, let them know your prob.





SL_EXPAT said:


> Are Salary slips required at this stage? I haven't uploaded them myself


I got this info from https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/upl...GSM-Skilled-Nomination-document-checklist.pdf




> All work experience letter(s) should confirm employment
> dates, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours
> worked per week.
> 
> _*If the main applicant is unable to provide a letter from their
> employer, please upload a contract of employment and
> recent payslips*_


I guess as long as you have the employment certificate with complete details, you don't need to provide payslips.


----------



## SL_EXPAT

bra1n5ap said:


> I got this info from https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/upl...GSM-Skilled-Nomination-document-checklist.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> guess as long as you have the employment certificate with complete details, you don't need to provide payslips.



I saw these myself. I have already uploaded employment certificate , so did not upload salary slips.


----------



## Adelaidean

Dear friends,
The best part is that I submitted applications for both 261311 and 261212 successfully while these occupations were still open.

The worrying part is that I made a mistake in both applications. Can someone please guide me how to fix it????

I selected the following.

Is your spouse migrating with you? : my answer: NO
Do you have any dependents other than spouse: my answer YES
Date of birth of dependent: provided the date.

I was supposed to select a BIG FLAT NO to the second question as well because my child is not migrating with me either. However, the question confused me because the question does not say anything about including your dependent in your applicant. It just say do you have dependents. So I said YES.

However, when I downloaded the PDF of my submitted application. It says I have included my dependent child in the application. What the....

Can someone please guide me how to request SA immi department to update my applications by selecting a BIG FLAT NOOO to the second question??

Then just for the safe side I submitted a duplicate application and selected NO this time. So in total 3 applications submitted successfully. TWO with mistakes and One with no mistake.

Please guide me.


----------



## bra1n5ap

AussiDreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> The best part is that I submitted applications for both 261311 and 261212 successfully while these occupations were still open.
> 
> The worrying part is that I made a mistake in both applications. Can someone please guide me how to fix it????
> 
> I selected the following.
> 
> Is your spouse migrating with you? : my answer: NO
> Do you have any dependents other than spouse: my answer YES
> Date of birth of dependent: provided the date.
> 
> I was supposed to select a BIG FLAT NO to the second question as well because my child is not migrating with me either. However, the question confused me because the question does not say anything about including your dependent in your applicant. It just say do you have dependents. So I said YES.
> 
> However, when I downloaded the PDF of my submitted application. It says I have included my dependent child in the application. What the....
> 
> Can someone please guide me how to request SA immi department to update my applications by selecting a BIG FLAT NOOO to the second question??
> 
> Then just for the safe side I submitted a duplicate application and selected NO this time. So in total 3 applications submitted successfully. TWO with mistakes and One with no mistake.
> 
> Please guide me.


The only thing you can do for now is to wait for their email if they ask you to update or amend your application. I received this email from them.



> Thank you for contacting Immigration SA.
> We have received your email and will respond as soon as we can.
> 
> Please do not re-submit the same enquiry or reply to this email.
> 
> When your enquiry has been actioned, you will receive a notification.
> Important: You will not receive a direct email response if your enquiry relates to:
> 
> Processing times or requesting an update on application status if currently within timeframes listed
> Supplying additional documentation after submission as these will not be accepted unless requested by Immigration SA
> Items listed on our Frequently Asked Questions
> Pre-assessments on eligibility
> Requirements already covered on our website
> Your visa status - please refer to the Department of Home Affairs
> 
> 
> If your enquiry relates to GSM and RCB applications:
> 
> Please note that this is a peak period and we are experiencing a huge volume of applications. We will process enquiries received by date order. Please allow 5 business days for a response.
> 
> We appreciate your patience.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Immigration SA


----------



## Adelaidean

bra1n5ap said:


> The only thing you can do for now is to wait for their email if they ask you to update or amend your application. I received this email from them.


Did you email them or submitted an inquiry from your account?


----------



## jontymorgan

jontymorgan said:


> There is still a lot of uncertainty around the transition from 489 visas to 491 visas. In order to be considered for a 489 visa you will need to have received state nomination and submitted an application to DIBP by 16 November.
> 
> It is unclear what will happen to nomination applications which have been submitted to a state but have not been processed and had an invitation issued by the state before the cut-off date. Will the state automatically convert them from 489 visa applications to 491 visas applications or will new applications be required? There is speculation that DIBP will not accept 489 visa invitations from states less than 60 days before 16 November (i.e. mid-September) to allow the full 60 day application window, although that is not confirmed at this time.
> 
> Hopefully DIBP and SA will give further guidance in the next couple of months.


We now have some further guidance on the closure of 489 visas (H/T: Iscah). The last day for states to issue 489 invitations is 10 September 2019. This means that any applications not processed and approved by SA by this date cannot receive a 489 visa invitation. This only leaves 9.5 weeks for 489 visa applications to be processed.

The SA processing time before the new application window opened was 8 weeks. Last year in July the processing time went to 16-20 weeks. It will be interesting to see how SA addresses this situation!


----------



## bra1n5ap

AussiDreamer said:


> Did you email them or submitted an inquiry from your account?


Submitted an inquiry from my account. I thought I can submit my recent docs directly to their email. I guess that email is generic.


----------



## bra1n5ap

jontymorgan said:


> The SA processing time before the new application window opened was 8 weeks. Last year in July the processing time went to *16-20 weeks*. It will be interesting to see how SA addresses this situation!


 the agony of waiting then.


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas

Please add your cases here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1e6B4RJHJVbPbDXBSUh8sLP3WshvdIetq5f4hheTJQic/htmlview


----------



## Adelaidean

bra1n5ap said:


> Submitted an inquiry from my account. I thought I can submit my recent docs directly to their email. I guess that email is generic.


Okay, did you also make any mistake?


----------



## bra1n5ap

AussiDreamer said:


> Okay, did you also make any mistake?


Yep mine was i uploaded my employment cert without the salary info.


----------



## Adelaidean

bra1n5ap said:


> Yep mine was i uploaded my employment cert without the salary info.


Do you have any idea or heard from someone that they correct such mistakes after contacting them via email or inquiry?


----------



## GSM82

bra1n5ap said:


> Yep mine was i uploaded my employment cert without the salary info.


I did that as well! 

The problem is that their terms and conditions states that it's not possible to send documents after lodging the application as they will not accept it, and incomplete documentation will result in refusal.

Extracted from their website:

"All supporting documentation for the application must be uploaded within the on-line application form. Your supporting documentation must be colour scanned copies of the original documents.

Qualification documents for overseas qualification assessment must be certified (this is not relevant for SISA entrepreneur visa and state nomination applications, it just relates to overseas qualification assessments).

Documents provided in any other form, unless expressly requested by Immigration SA, will not be accepted. 

*Incomplete applications will not be processed. You may not submit additional documents at a later time without submitting a new application and paying an additional fee.*

Irrelevant documentation (information not requested as part of the application) will not be considered. Additional documentation is not required and may be deleted. Non-essential documents may delay processing."

So, all is lost?


----------



## bahlv

This is like a game they are playing.. fastest finger first.. how can one make lifes decisions like this.. server and internet speeds along with right docs, eye for detail etc

So many variables can go wrong here 

My payment page screwed up

Now it says on main page that payment is in progress 

I never made any payment and there is no option to make one either 

Anyone faced this challenge?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

GSM82 said:


> I did that as well!
> 
> The problem is that their terms and conditions states that it's not possible to send documents after lodging the application as they will not accept it, and incomplete documentation will result in refusal.
> 
> Extracted from their website:
> 
> "All supporting documentation for the application must be uploaded within the on-line application form. Your supporting documentation must be colour scanned copies of the original documents.
> 
> Qualification documents for overseas qualification assessment must be certified (this is not relevant for SISA entrepreneur visa and state nomination applications, it just relates to overseas qualification assessments).
> 
> Documents provided in any other form, unless expressly requested by Immigration SA, will not be accepted.
> 
> *Incomplete applications will not be processed. You may not submit additional documents at a later time without submitting a new application and paying an additional fee.*
> 
> Irrelevant documentation (information not requested as part of the application) will not be considered. Additional documentation is not required and may be deleted. Non-essential documents may delay processing."
> 
> So, all is lost?


You do not have to provide any payslips at this point. It's only at the later stage when you get invited.


----------



## GSM82

insider580 said:


> You do not have to provide any payslips at this point. It's only at the later stage when you get invited.


Even if my reference letters doesn't include salary information?

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rotti404

I'm new to the forum.So i like to know when it will be the new quota allocated for Software Engineer occupation for 489 category?


----------



## GSM82

Rotti404 said:


> I'm new to the forum.So i like to know when it will be the new quota allocated for Software Engineer occupation for 489 category?


Sorry mate, only in July 2020. It's once a year.


----------



## insider580

GSM82 said:


> Even if my reference letters doesn't include salary information?
> 
> Thanks buddy!


Yes, don't worry. They will send the invite and only then you have to lodge the visa and this is where you provide more detailed documents.


----------



## GSM82

Thanks mate! You gave me more hope on this application.


----------



## bra1n5ap

GSM82 said:


> I did that as well!
> 
> The problem is that their terms and conditions states that it's not possible to send documents after lodging the application as they will not accept it, and incomplete documentation will result in refusal.
> 
> Extracted from their website:
> 
> "All supporting documentation for the application must be uploaded within the on-line application form. Your supporting documentation must be colour scanned copies of the original documents.
> 
> Qualification documents for overseas qualification assessment must be certified (this is not relevant for SISA entrepreneur visa and state nomination applications, it just relates to overseas qualification assessments).
> 
> Documents provided in any other form, unless expressly requested by Immigration SA, will not be accepted.
> 
> *Incomplete applications will not be processed. You may not submit additional documents at a later time without submitting a new application and paying an additional fee.*
> 
> Irrelevant documentation (information not requested as part of the application) will not be considered. Additional documentation is not required and may be deleted. Non-essential documents may delay processing."
> 
> So, all is lost?


Can anyone confirm if this applies for applicant who fails to provide complete details (i.e employment certificate without salary info)? It makes me nervous though.


----------



## bra1n5ap

insider580 said:


> Yes, don't worry. They will send the invite and only then you have to lodge the visa and this is where you provide more detailed documents.


Do they usually ask for more additional supporting documents (i.e employment certificate) or deficits during the nomination process?


----------



## insider580

bra1n5ap said:


> Do they usually ask for more additional documents (i.e employment certificate) during the nomination process? Or deficits?


I think at this stage they just need 

Passport
PTE score
ACS 
Work experience


----------



## bra1n5ap

insider580 said:


> I think at this stage they just need
> 
> Passport
> PTE score
> ACS
> Work experience


I have submitted all the required documents but my salary information was not included in one of my employment certificates from my previous employer. I've been thinking maybe this would be the ground for refusal because of incomplete documents.


----------



## Rotti404

GSM82 said:


> Sorry mate, only in July 2020. It's once a year.


Ohh really? Thanks mate.


----------



## insider580

bra1n5ap said:


> I have submitted all the required documents but my salary information was not included in one of my employment certificates from my previous employer. I've been thinking maybe this would be the ground for refusal because of incomplete documents.


Even my experience letter is without salary details. Don't worry


----------



## GSM82

insider580 said:


> Even my experience letter is without salary details. Don't worry


Have you already been invited?


----------



## insider580

GSM82 said:


> Have you already been invited?


Nope. Just applied today as you did.


----------



## ankit15

Agreed the process sucks....



bahlv said:


> This is like a game they are playing.. fastest finger first.. how can one make lifes decisions like this.. server and internet speeds along with right docs, eye for detail etc
> 
> So many variables can go wrong here
> 
> My payment page screwed up
> 
> Now it says on main page that payment is in progress
> 
> I never made any payment and there is no option to make one either
> 
> Anyone faced this challenge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean

What does it mean by

Qualification documents for overseas qualification assessment must be certified.

Do they want a verification stamp on degree certificate or notry public certified?
I did not get this?


----------



## pbzie_0914

For 261* is there a chance that it will be opened again for this year?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny23

*SA 489 last date*

Hi All,

As we know 489 SA started on 3rd July so how to know pending registrations for a specific skill set like say for 261314?


----------



## vattic

Ronny23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As we know 489 SA started on 3rd July so how to know pending registrations for a specific skill set like say for 261314?


Sorry mate, it is closed now for 261314 for high pointer category. Please see the latest SOL as below.


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations


----------



## Adelaidean

AussiDreamer said:


> Dear friends,
> The best part is that I submitted applications for both 261311 and 261212 successfully while these occupations were still open.
> 
> The worrying part is that I made a mistake in both applications. Can someone please guide me how to fix it????
> 
> I selected the following.
> 
> Is your spouse migrating with you? : my answer: NO
> Do you have any dependents other than spouse: my answer YES
> Date of birth of dependent: provided the date.
> 
> I was supposed to select a BIG FLAT NO to the second question as well because my child is not migrating with me either. However, the question confused me because the question does not say anything about including your dependent in your applicant. It just say do you have dependents. So I said YES.
> 
> However, when I downloaded the PDF of my submitted application. It says I have included my dependent child in the application. What the....
> 
> Can someone please guide me how to request SA immi department to update my applications by selecting a BIG FLAT NOOO to the second question??
> 
> Then just for the safe side I submitted a duplicate application and selected NO this time. So in total 3 applications submitted successfully. TWO with mistakes and One with no mistake.
> 
> Please guide me.


I am glad to see that SA Immi Department corrected my mistake in my applications after I submitted an inquiry to them. They were quite quick in this.


----------



## ankit15

How do you submit an enquiry to SA Immi?



AussiDreamer said:


> AussiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends,
> The best part is that I submitted applications for both 261311 and 261212 successfully while these occupations were still open.
> 
> The worrying part is that I made a mistake in both applications. Can someone please guide me how to fix it????
> 
> I selected the following.
> 
> Is your spouse migrating with you? : my answer: NO
> Do you have any dependents other than spouse: my answer YES
> Date of birth of dependent: provided the date.
> 
> I was supposed to select a BIG FLAT NO to the second question as well because my child is not migrating with me either. However, the question confused me because the question does not say anything about including your dependent in your applicant. It just say do you have dependents. So I said YES.
> 
> However, when I downloaded the PDF of my submitted application. It says I have included my dependent child in the application. What the....
> 
> Can someone please guide me how to request SA immi department to update my applications by selecting a BIG FLAT NOOO to the second question??
> 
> Then just for the safe side I submitted a duplicate application and selected NO this time. So in total 3 applications submitted successfully. TWO with mistakes and One with no mistake.
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to see that SA Immi Department corrected my mistake in my applications after I submitted an inquiry to them. They were quite quick in this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ronny23

Thanks 

status is red which was green on 3rd of JULY. But does the highlighted text mean

261314	Software Tester	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); *Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;* Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019; See additional instructions; 75 points required


----------



## Ronny23

vattic said:


> Sorry mate, it is closed now for 261314 for high pointer category. Please see the latest SOL as below.
> 
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations



Thanks 

my points are 65 excluding state points.
status is red which was green on 3rd of JULY. But what does the highlighted text mean

261314	Software Tester	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); *Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;* Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019; See additional instructions; 75 points required


----------



## Adelaidean

ankit15 said:


> How do you submit an enquiry to SA Immi?


When you log in to your SA account on SA website. Look for the Submit Inquiry link. Click on it and then submit your query.


----------



## jontymorgan

Ronny23 said:


> Thanks
> 
> my points are 65 excluding state points.
> status is red which was green on 3rd of JULY. But what does the highlighted text mean
> 
> 261314	Software Tester	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); *Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;* Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019; See additional instructions; 75 points required


It means that if you are not living in Australia then you can only apply for a 489 visa and not a 190 visa. However, that is now irrelevant because the quota for this occupation has been filled unless you are living/working in SA or are a SA graduate.


----------



## bahlv

I did not get a response via submit enquiry so I call their helpline number +61 883032420

Very helpful

They confirmed that my application is submitted and SPOC assigned but payment yet to be realized. They said they're in touch with IT and will get it resolved in a couple of days. 

So you can call and check if you dont want to wait for the reply. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny23

jontymorgan said:


> It means that if you are not living in Australia then you can only apply for a 489 visa and not a 190 visa. However, that is now irrelevant because the quota for this occupation has been filled unless you are living/working in SA or are a SA graduate.


Ok me being from INDIA have no scope then. 

Thanks.


----------



## vattic

Does anyone knows, how long would it take to send an invitation after completing an application? Is it depending upon how clear your application is? Also the time frame after lodging the immi application?


----------



## ntminhduc90

vattic said:


> Does anyone knows, how long would it take to send an invitation after completing an application? Is it depending upon how clear your application is? Also the time frame after lodging the immi application?


Currently the processing time is 8 weeks.


----------



## bahlv

vattic said:


> Does anyone knows, how long would it take to send an invitation after completing an application? Is it depending upon how clear your application is? Also the time frame after lodging the immi application?


Its says 8 weeks and I think as new Visa rules take effect in November, best will be for them to process asap. 

Although you'll have 2 months to file after you get invited. 

For me I'm looking at it differently, the longer I wait the better it is as there will be chances of 189 and 190 in the coming months.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

bahlv said:


> Its says 8 weeks and I think as new Visa rules take effect in November, best will be for them to process asap.
> 
> Although you'll have 2 months to file after you get invited.
> 
> For me I'm looking at it differently, the longer I wait the better it is as there will be chances of 189 and 190 in the coming months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yes, But it is never known...My advise is to grab the first thing that on your way....rather than waiting for 189/190. My gut feeling is that, Government is focusing more on 489/491 rather than 189/190.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## bahlv

vattic said:


> Yes, But it is never known...My advise is to grab the first thing that on your way....rather than waiting for 189/190. My gut feeling is that, Government is focusing more on 489/491 rather than 189/190.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic



Yes I agree mate

But depends on the occupation. Less prospects for Management Consultant in Adelaide as compared to Mel/ Syd

So keeping that in mind, I will have to wait. Will take 489 as a bet and move only and only if I get a transfer to SA or a job before I move with family. 

Lot of people of my profession are stuck there as SA was only state having 224711 on their list since 4-5 years. 

Some hope since last year for 189/ 190 but I got that info quite late


----------



## vattic

bahlv said:


> Yes I agree mate
> 
> But depends on the occupation. Less prospects for Management Consultant in Adelaide as compared to Mel/ Syd
> 
> So keeping that in mind, I will have to wait. Will take 489 as a bet and move only and only if I get a transfer to SA or a job before I move with family.
> 
> Lot of people of my profession are stuck there as SA was only state having 224711 on their list since 4-5 years.
> 
> Some hope since last year for 189/ 190 but I got that info quite late


Yes, Agreed on having as the last resort. All depends on your personal preference and job opportunities. All the best for your invitations...! By the way congrats on cracking PTE at all 90..! Nice to see that. 

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## bahlv

vattic said:


> Yes, Agreed on having as the last resort. All depends on your personal preference and job opportunities. All the best for your invitations...! By the way congrats on cracking PTE at all 90..! Nice to see that.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


Thanks !

PTE scores are a function of my occupation actually - we read reports, make presentations, do a lot of data analysis and what not on a daily basis. 

That helped my score layball:


----------



## mazerunner2018

AussiDreamer said:


> What does it mean by
> 
> Qualification documents for overseas qualification assessment must be certified.
> 
> Do they want a verification stamp on degree certificate or notry public certified?
> I did not get this?


Hey,

Certified copies means documents you are submitting must be scanned in colored. If you are submitting black and white copies then they need to be verified / notarized by Notary Public.


----------



## mazerunner2018

bra1n5ap said:


> I have submitted all the required documents but my salary information was not included in one of my employment certificates from my previous employer. I've been thinking maybe this would be the ground for refusal because of incomplete documents.


Hey,

I personally dont think that this would result in your nomination getting rejected. If one of your employment certificates doesnt include your salary information while other employment certificate does have it, I am sure it should be fine.

In case they would be needing the salary information of that particular employment while reviewing your application, they will ask for it by contacting you via email. If not, they will approve your application if your other certificates (assuming your most recent job certificate) has salary information on it.


----------



## Experience4u

During my application for SA nomination I made some error:
1. I didn't include my spouse phone and email address 
2. I made mistake in inputting my non relevant experience dates, imputed 2011 instead of 2012.
3. I uploaded spouse Birth certificate instead of her Travel passport. 

How can I remedy this. Can this lead to refusal of nomination?


----------



## bahlv

Call them on Monday after raising an online query 
They are quite helpful and understand that errors can happen 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Certified copies means documents you are submitting must be scanned in colored. If you are submitting black and white copies then they need to be verified / notarized by Notary Public.


I am talking in general terms

Certified means that they have to be certified by a JP or a notary

It doesn’t mean scanning in colour


Scanning in colour can be an alternative given my many states and even DHA to getting the documents certified but that doesn’t mean scanning in colour is equivalent to certified 

For example in ACS, you are required to get each and every document certified so that doesn’t mean I can get away with uploading colour scanned documents 

Please get your facts correct 

Cheers


----------



## Adelaidean

mazerunner2018 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Certified copies means documents you are submitting must be scanned in colored. If you are submitting black and white copies then they need to be verified / notarized by Notary Public.


Okay, thanks for the clarification. It was confusing because one hand they are asking for genuine colored scans and on the other hand they ask for certifying. No-one will certify original documents from Notary public. I believe they should mention things clearly. Some of the things are ambiguous.


----------



## Adelaidean

NB said:


> I am talking in general terms
> 
> Certified means that they have to be certified by a JP or a notary
> 
> It doesn’t mean scanning in colour
> 
> 
> Scanning in colour can be an alternative given my many states and even DHA to getting the documents certified but that doesn’t mean scanning in colour is equivalent to certified
> 
> For example in ACS, you are required to get each and every document certified so that doesn’t mean I can get away with uploading colour scanned documents
> 
> Please get your facts correct
> 
> Cheers


You are very right. Can you please shed some light on the contradiction I feel in their requirements. In the first sentence, they ask for genuine scans and in the very next statement they talk about certifying.. They do not say EITHER this or That...


----------



## RudraP

jontymorgan said:


> We now have some further guidance on the closure of 489 visas (H/T: Iscah). The last day for states to issue 489 invitations is 10 September 2019. This means that any applications not processed and approved by SA by this date cannot receive a 489 visa invitation. This only leaves 9.5 weeks for 489 visa applications to be processed.
> 
> The SA processing time before the new application window opened was 8 weeks. Last year in July the processing time went to 16-20 weeks. It will be interesting to see how SA addresses this situation!


Seen this.. Here if I get nomination before 10th Sep and i apply before 15th Nov for 489 then I will still have a chance of PR through 887 right if i got 489 visa clearance from DIBP.

Please guide


----------



## soheil_ershadi

RudraP said:


> Seen this.. Here if I get nomination before 10th Sep and i apply before 15th Nov for 489 then I will still have a chance of PR through 887 right if i got 489 visa clearance from DIBP.
> 
> Please guide


That's some good news. It means that SA should issue approval sooner. It also means that visa grant will com sooner than you think because they have to move on to the new 491 visa.


----------



## mcunq71

Hi guys, 

a friend of mine submitted 261313 - Software Engineer with the points (60 +10), in the site it is mentioned that at least 75 points are required and depending on the number of applications received, it may reduce to 70 points, any chance for him to get invited ???

Thank you.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

pbzie_0914 said:


> For 261* is there a chance that it will be opened again for this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Maybe for 491 visa


----------



## bra1n5ap

hi, guys, i hope someone can answer this question. lets assume that applicants will receive their invite around August 2019, and lodge their visa at around September 2019. how long would it take to get the grant? i was reading the previous threads and timeline here and some people get their grant after 4 months. however, upon checking the DOHA, 190 visa usually takes 9-13 months to process. please englighten me.


----------



## NB

bra1n5ap said:


> hi, guys, i hope someone can answer this question. lets assume that applicants will receive their invite around August 2019, and lodge their visa at around September 2019. how long would it take to get the grant? i was reading the previous threads and timeline here and some people get their grant after 4 months. however, upon checking the DOHA, 190 visa usually takes 9-13 months to process. please englighten me.


Time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted and some say luck 

So some get it fast, some get it late

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

Hi guys,

I have a little confused about the basic work experience condition as on the SA website has written that one year from the last three years. my last working day was 8th of august 2017 (which i got my assessment) and I would like to know it counts from SA application submission date or from invitation?? I mean is it going to be freezed on submission date or invitation??

Thanks for comments in advance


----------



## Adelaidean

Dear Friends,

I have already asked the following query in another thread but I received different responses. So I thought to ask it here.

Do I need FRC by marriage or by birth. I am already married. Some say I need FRC only by marriage but some say I need both of them. Not sure who is right.

I am asking this because my siblings do not cooperate me in any way to make FRC by birth because I will need their CNIC numbers etc. So I cannot make FRC by birth.

Has someone been through the process before with FRC only by marriage.


----------



## tnk009

Guys,
One of my friends has applied for SA nomination sometime in May and she is expecting to receive the invite in the coming week or two. Who will send the invite to her? SA or DHA? Is it like first, she needs to accept the invite from SA within 14 days and then only DHA will send her the invite to lodge the visa for SA which she needs to respond within 60 days?


----------



## harry786786

I applied 489 nomination application to SA In 249212 (dance teacher) category on 4th july 2019 with 75 total points as my code in high availability after 6 years..(MY LUCK).So guys can i expect my invitation within 1 month from state..


----------



## jontymorgan

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> One of my friends has applied for SA nomination sometime in May and she is expecting to receive the invite in the coming week or two. Who will send the invite to her? SA or DHA? Is it like first, she needs to accept the invite from SA within 14 days and then only DHA will send her the invite to lodge the visa for SA which she needs to respond within 60 days?


I applied a couple of years ago but I think the process is still the same. When my nomination was approved I received an email from SA saying, 'application status has changed; login to view the new status'. At a similar time (within 30 minutes), I received an email from DIPB saying, 'You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa '.

With SA the invitation is issued automatically by DIBP once the nomination application is approved so there is no 'acceptance' required. You have 60 days to submit your application to DIBP.


----------



## jontymorgan

harry786786 said:


> I applied 489 nomination application to SA In 249212 (dance teacher) category on 4th july 2019 with 75 total points as my code in high availability after 6 years..(MY LUCK).So guys can i expect my invitation within 1 month from state..


Processing time at 30 June was 8 weeks. However, hundreds (or even thousands?) of applications were submitted to SA on 4 July so normally the processing time would increase significantly. This time last year the average processing time was 16-20 weeks. I expect that we will see the updated processing time on the SA website sometime this week.

However, due to the cessation of the 489 visa and introduction of the 491 visa, no state nomination for a 489 visa can be issued after September 10. What is unclear at this time is how SA will deal with the large number of applications and the short time frame for processing them. Will they try to somehow process 20+ weeks of applications in 9 weeks or for any applications not processed by 10 September will they ask the applicant to reapply under the 491 visa when it opens in November? Hopefully SA will clarify this soon.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

jontymorgan said:


> Processing time at 30 June was 8 weeks. However, hundreds (or even thousands?) of applications were submitted to SA on 4 July so normally the processing time would increase significantly. This time last year the average processing time was 16-20 weeks. I expect that we will see the updated processing time on the SA website sometime this week.
> 
> However, due to the cessation of the 489 visa and introduction of the 491 visa, no state nomination for a 489 visa can be issued after September 10. What is unclear at this time is how SA will deal with the large number of applications and the short time frame for processing them. Will they try to somehow process 20+ weeks of applications in 9 weeks or for any applications not processed by 10 September will they ask the applicant to reapply under the 491 visa when it opens in November? Hopefully SA will clarify this soon.


I have to correct you... the difference between this year and the previous is that they have not taken large number of applications. The quota for this FY was very limited. Why do I say that? Because all the ICT occupation went to Special condition after only 15 minutes!!!


----------



## jontymorgan

soheil_ershadi said:


> I have to correct you... the difference between this year and the previous is that they have not taken large number of applications. The quota for this FY was very limited. Why do I say that? Because all the ICT occupation went to Special condition after only 15 minutes!!!


Many IT occupations went to special conditions and were closed to high points/chain migration on the day applications opened last year so that is not unusual but they were filled extremely quickly this year. It is possible that the quota was limited this year but it is is also possible that there were many more people applying than last year. Last year people with 75 points in ICT occupations had a good chance of getting a 189 visa invitation within 3-6 months so were prepared to wait for that so they could choose where to live in Australia. Currently it will be difficult to get a 189 visa with 75 points in the next 12 months in most ICT occupations so more people are looking at the state options. In occupation 2611xx, even people with 80 points looking to get a 189 visa may be waiting for several months.

This is all speculation because SA does not release quota information and we won't know so for sure until SA updates their processing time. However, if the processing time before the end of year when there was a slow and steady flow of applications was 8 weeks then it is unlikely to decrease to the 1 month suggested in the original post. Even if the quotas are limited, SA still received a lot applications on 4 & 5 July and I struggle to see how they will process them all in 9 weeks unless they have made specific plans (e.g. hired more staff). The 10 September cut-off was announced a few days ago so it may be that states are only just now making those plans.


----------



## harry786786

Thanks for reply..but please tell me category like mine 249212 i.e is rare is likely to be invited soon or not?


----------



## Adelaidean

AussiDreamer said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have already asked the following query in another thread but I received different responses. So I thought to ask it here.
> 
> Do I need FRC by marriage or by birth. I am already married. Some say I need FRC only by marriage but some say I need both of them. Not sure who is right.
> 
> I am asking this because my siblings do not cooperate me in any way to make FRC by birth because I will need their CNIC numbers etc. So I cannot make FRC by birth.
> 
> Has someone been through the process before with FRC only by marriage.


Anyone has any idea???


----------



## jontymorgan

harry786786 said:


> Thanks for reply..but please tell me category like mine 249212 i.e is rare is likely to be invited soon or not?


SA processes applications in the order received so the fact that not many people apply for your occupation will not affect when you are invited. It appears that lots of people applied on 4 July so your processing time will be dependent on when you submitted your application compared with others who also applied on 4 July. 

If this was any other year I would have said someone submitting an application on the first or second day of the new year should expect to receive an invitation anywhere between 8 and 20 weeks (depending on the exact time they submitted their application). However, this year states can not issue any 489 visa nominations after 10 September so they will either have to process all applications by then or come up with some other plan.


----------



## JinJok

mcunq71 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> a friend of mine submitted 261313 - Software Engineer with the points (60 +10), in the site it is mentioned that at least 75 points are required and depending on the number of applications received, it may reduce to 70 points, any chance for him to get invited ???
> 
> Thank you.


My understanding is that for applicants with 75 points or above, they will be placed in queue and will get invitation on FCFS basis, there is no preference to higher points. Whether 70 points will get invitation or not is depending on whether there is still any quota left after all > 70 points have been invited.

This is my understanding so far. Feel free to correct me. 
:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## soheil_ershadi

jontymorgan said:


> Many IT occupations went to special conditions and were closed to high points/chain migration on the day applications opened last year so that is not unusual but they were filled extremely quickly this year. It is possible that the quota was limited this year but it is is also possible that there were many more people applying than last year. Last year people with 75 points in ICT occupations had a good chance of getting a 189 visa invitation within 3-6 months so were prepared to wait for that so they could choose where to live in Australia. Currently it will be difficult to get a 189 visa with 75 points in the next 12 months in most ICT occupations so more people are looking at the state options. In occupation 2611xx, even people with 80 points looking to get a 189 visa may be waiting for several months.
> 
> This is all speculation because SA does not release quota information and we won't know so for sure until SA updates their processing time. However, if the processing time before the end of year when there was a slow and steady flow of applications was 8 weeks then it is unlikely to decrease to the 1 month suggested in the original post. Even if the quotas are limited, SA still received a lot applications on 4 & 5 July and I struggle to see how they will process them all in 9 weeks unless they have made specific plans (e.g. hired more staff). The 10 September cut-off was announced a few days ago so it may be that states are only just now making those plans.


Yes you'r right but I think they will have to approve all the applications without even checking them ))


----------



## Realy85

jontymorgan said:


> harry786786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply..but please tell me category like mine 249212 i.e is rare is likely to be invited soon or not?
> 
> 
> 
> SA processes applications in the order received so the fact that not many people apply for your occupation will not affect when you are invited. It appears that lots of people applied on 4 July so your processing time will be dependent on when you submitted your application compared with others who also applied on 4 July.
> 
> If this was any other year I would have said someone submitting an application on the first or second day of the new year should expect to receive an invitation anywhere between 8 and 20 weeks (depending on the exact time they submitted their application). However, this year states can not issue any 489 visa nominations after 10 September so they will either have to process all applications by then or come up with some other plan.
Click to expand...


I am not expert nor have any idea but to my knowledge if they process the invitations as per received then how come they put few categories under special condition after filling all the allocated seats. Might be they have put different categories and will review as per category. Otherwise clusters of these occupations will get nominated and others rare occupations for which hardly few candidates applied will be ignored. Rest some experts can shed the light on this scenario.

Thanx


----------



## khoaduong

jontymorgan said:


> I applied a couple of years ago but I think the process is still the same. When my nomination was approved I received an email from SA saying, 'application status has changed; login to view the new status'. At a similar time (within 30 minutes), I received an email from DIPB saying, 'You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa '.
> 
> With SA the invitation is issued automatically by DIBP once the nomination application is approved so there is no 'acceptance' required. You have 60 days to submit your application to DIBP.


Hi @jontymorgan, can you explain more about this process? What we need to submit to SA within 14 days and what we need to submit to DIPB within 60 days? 

Thanks you.


----------



## tnk009

khoaduong said:


> Hi @jontymorgan, can you explain more about this process? What we need to submit to SA within 14 days and what we need to submit to DIPB within 60 days?
> 
> Thanks you.


People get confused as my friend did. For some states, they send you the invite first from their site which you need to accept within 14 days and upon acceptance, DIPB will send you the invite which you need to respond within 60 days. What I understand now is that this is not the case with SA. As Jonty mentioned, for SA there will not be any 14 days period to accept the invite as invite will come from DIPB which you need to respond within 60 days.
Please correct me Joney if my understanding is incorrect and appreciate your valuable support to the forum.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Guys
Regarding my issue which was uploading my english score report instead of my spouse in SA application, I have made a phone call to SA GSM support and they told me to not to worry and they will contact me during assessment process to upload the correct English score report.


----------



## jontymorgan

Realy85 said:


> I am not expert nor have any idea but to my knowledge if they process the invitations as per received then how come they put few categories under special condition after filling all the allocated seats. Might be they have put different categories and will review as per category. Otherwise clusters of these occupations will get nominated and others rare occupations for which hardly few candidates applied will be ignored. Rest some experts can shed the light on this scenario.
> 
> Thanx


There are two different elements of the process to consider: 1) occupation availability/quotas; and 2) the order applications are processed by SA and how long they take to process.

1) Availability for a particular occupation is determined at the point an application is submitted and not when it is reviewed/processed later on. At the beginning of the year SA sets quotas for each occupation. There are quotas for regular invites and quotas for special conditions (e.g. high points, chain migration). Once the quota for regular invites for an occupation is used up then the high points/chain migration quota is used. For the popular occupations all of the quotas are often used up in less than 24-48 hours of the application window opening. 

SA differs from most other states in that it does not operate on a selective basis. Occupation availability is checked at the point the application is submitted and is on a first come first served basis for each occupation. If your occupation has availability, you have the minimum number of points required for your occupation, and meet any other requirements set by SA then you will receive an invitation once SA has processed your application. The fact that the quota for one occupation is used up quickly in no way affects availability of other less popular occupations. The quotas for less popular occupations are often never filled which means you can apply any time during the year. Once your application has been submitted then you do not need to be concerned about any changes in availability after that date.

2) The physical processing and review of applications is done by SA in the order applications are received. If an application was submitted on 4 July at 2.15pm then it will be processed before an application submitted on 4 July at 2.16pm. Lots of people applied on 4 and 5 of July so the exact time and the order of the application in relation to others will impact the processing time. SA still has to process applications from some of May and all of June before they start looking at July applications. The difference in the processing time between being the first person to file on 4 July compared with the being the last person to file on 4 July could be many weeks or even months. Last year the average processing time jumped from around 6-8 weeks for applications received in June to 16-20 weeks for applications received in July.

I hope this gives an idea of how the process works and puts you mind at rest. You are not penalised for having a less popular occupation because availability for each occupation is determined separately.


----------



## jontymorgan

tnk009 said:


> People get confused as my friend did. For some states, they send you the invite first from their site which you need to accept within 14 days and upon acceptance, DIPB will send you the invite which you need to respond within 60 days. What I understand now is that this is not the case with SA. As Jonty mentioned, for SA there will not be any 14 days period to accept the invite as invite will come from DIPB which you need to respond within 60 days.
> Please correct me Joney if my understanding is incorrect and appreciate your valuable support to the forum.


This is correct. 

States which operate on a selective basis issue invitations to apply once you have been selected. In those states you then have 14 days to submit your application to the state for state nomination.

SA operates on a first come, first served basis so skips this pre-application step. For SA everyone is invited to apply and availability is determined when the application is submitted. Once SA processes the application and approves the state nomination, this is automatically recorded in the DIBP system and DIBP will send an email inviting you to submit your full visa application. You then have 60 days to submit the application.


----------



## Realy85

All-clear Jonty and thanks for detailed information and I submitted a little later on 6 July so I might get months later. And one more thing I need to ask is how SA issue invites to candidates? Is the verification done similar to vetasses at this stage or dibp does that after submitting applications.


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

Hi @jontymorgan

I have concern regard to SA state nomination as my work experience date limit going to be over and by the next month this time I just have one year experience during the last 3 years (I am working in other than assessment occupation now). last week I have submitted for SA but I have a concern about getting invitation after next month. Is in SA submit date important or decision date? How can I force them to consider my application before next month?

Million thanks


----------



## khoaduong

jontymorgan said:


> This is correct.
> 
> States which operate on a selective basis issue invitations to apply once you have been selected. In those states you then have 14 days to submit your application to the state for state nomination.
> 
> SA operates on a first come, first served basis so skips this pre-application step. For SA everyone is invited to apply and availability is determined when the application is submitted. Once SA processes the application and approves the state nomination, this is automatically recorded in the DIBP system and DIBP will send an email inviting you to submit your full visa application. You then have 60 days to submit the application.


Thanks for clearing it. You're awesome!


----------



## nvhcc89

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> One of my friends has applied for SA nomination sometime in May and she is expecting to receive the invite in the coming week or two. Who will send the invite to her? SA or DHA? Is it like first, she needs to accept the invite from SA within 14 days and then only DHA will send her the invite to lodge the visa for SA which she needs to respond within 60 days?


Could you please let me know the timeline/code of your friend, because I have applied on 26th of May!


----------



## tnk009

nvhcc89 said:


> Could you please let me know the timeline/code of your friend, because I have applied on 26th May!


232111 Architect, 18th May'19


----------



## nvhcc89

tnk009 said:


> 232111 Architect, 18th May'19


Got it? ITA?


----------



## tnk009

nvhcc89 said:


> Got it? ITA?


I don't think so but will check with her and will provide an update if she received it.


----------



## nvhcc89

tnk009 said:


> I don't think so but will check with her and will provide an update if she received it.


Please let me know bro.
TIA


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Hello Friends,

I have lodged my application to SA on 6th June. My ACS expires on 24th July 2019 ( two weeks away).
I have already applied for renewal , on 1st July. Im hoping it will get renewed fast since I continue to work at the same company.

Is there anything i should do , like keep SA state informed of this situation ?


----------



## khoaduong

SL_EXPAT said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my application to SA on 6th June. My ACS expires on 24th July 2019 ( two weeks away).
> I have already applied for renewal , on 1st July. Im hoping it will get renewed fast since I continue to work at the same company.
> 
> Is there anything i should do , like keep SA state informed of this situation ?


My case is also like yours but my SA will be expired on Jan 2020. I do hope it's not an issue.


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

arioghandchizadeh said:


> Hi @jontymorgan
> 
> I have concern regard to SA state nomination as my work experience date limit going to be over and by the next month this time I just have one year experience during the last 3 years (I am working in other than assessment occupation now). last week I have submitted for SA but I have a concern about getting invitation after next month. Is in SA submit date important or decision date? How can I force them to consider my application before next month?
> 
> Million thanks


Does anyone have any suggestion in this case guys?


----------



## NB

arioghandchizadeh said:


> Hi @jontymorgan
> 
> I have concern regard to SA state nomination as my work experience date limit going to be over and by the next month this time I just have one year experience during the last 3 years (I am working in other than assessment occupation now). last week I have submitted for SA but I have a concern about getting invitation after next month. Is in SA submit date important or decision date? How can I force them to consider my application before next month?
> 
> Million thanks


Although many states do allow fast track processing for applicants who lose points or are facing skills assessment expiry, South Australia does not

How long does assessment of an application take?
Please check our processing times information. As of the 1 July 2012, the Regional Certifying Body (RCB) is required to provide advice to the Department of Home Affairs on Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS) nominations. The RCB will provide Home Affairs with Regional Certifying Body (RCB) advice as soon as practicable. The RCB has up to 3 months from receipt of a request for advice to provide advice to Home Affairs. The RCB will also notify the nominator or their authorised recipient if the nomination does or does not satisfy the migration criteria the RCB is required to assess.

Requests for priority processing cannot be met.

You have no option as far as I can see 
You can drop them an email explaining your circumstances, maybe they will go out of the way and help you out

Cheers


----------



## SG

arioghandchizadeh said:


> Hi @jontymorgan
> 
> I have concern regard to SA state nomination as my work experience date limit going to be over and by the next month this time I just have one year experience during the last 3 years (I am working in other than assessment occupation now). last week I have submitted for SA but I have a concern about getting invitation after next month. Is in SA submit date important or decision date? How can I force them to consider my application before next month?
> 
> Million thanks


Have a look at this: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/resources/processing-times


----------



## ntminhduc90

arioghandchizadeh said:


> Hi @jontymorgan
> 
> I have concern regard to SA state nomination as my work experience date limit going to be over and by the next month this time I just have one year experience during the last 3 years (I am working in other than assessment occupation now). last week I have submitted for SA but I have a concern about getting invitation after next month. Is in SA submit date important or decision date? How can I force them to consider my application before next month?
> 
> Million thanks


Try this. Good luck.

Only use the enquiry to notify Immigration SA if one of the following circumstances applies to you. 

Your current visa is due to expire.
Your supporting documents are due to expire (this only applies to applicants in South Australia)
You are about to turn 45 and will no longer qualify for state nomination
You will be losing points due to age soon and will no longer meet the 65 point pass mark (this only applies to 489 applications)

https://migration.sa.gov.au/news-ev...imes-information-for-current-gsm-applications


----------



## nvhcc89

ITA received
Applied on 26th May 2019


----------



## bra1n5ap

*bra1n5ap*

This is bugging me for the past few days. I have lodged my SA application for 190 last week with 65 points plus 5 points for SS 190 (age: 30, education: 15, English: 10 and experience 10). However, I have talked to my previous employer, and they said that they could not provide pay slip. However, they are able to provide a certificate of employment with complete details (job title, duties and responsibilities, salary and working hours). As I was trying to do my research, I found out that, there is a high chance of denial when one cannot provide a pay slip. What makes it worse it that, I do not have any tax and bank statement to support my employment history but my previous employer is willing to receive calls and confirm that I was employed with them. I did get my salary by cash on hand. 
To make the story short my previous work lasted from Dec 2012 to July 2016. SA requires me to have at least 3 years of experience to be nominated. My current employer started from August 1 2016 until now. It will be 3 years this coming August 1, 2019.

My plan is, to withdraw my EOI and SA 190 application, and wait for August 2019 to be eligible for 3 years’ experience, and apply. I will not declare my previous work experience but my points will be reduced by 5 points and I will only get 60 points plus 5 points for SA 190 nomination. My plan is to make a new EOI and SA 190 application without declaring my previous work experience. Is this advisable?


----------



## tnk009

nvhcc89 said:


> ITA received
> Applied on 26th May 2019


Congratulations....Yday you were asking me about invite to my friend and today you received it. 
I have asked her to check but I am sure she must have received it. Maybe she didn't check her emails properly she was flying to Canada over the weekend.

All the best for future steps in PR journey.


----------



## khoaduong

nvhcc89 said:


> ITA received
> Applied on 26th May 2019


Congrats for your ITA. It took you only less than 8 weeks :amen:


----------



## bahlv

nvhcc89 said:


> ITA received
> Applied on 26th May 2019


Congratulations 
What is your occupation and is this 190 or 489? 

Also pls post more updates on what all happens now 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiveta

Congrats .

Can you please tell ... Is it under 190 or 489.
I applied on 20 May under 190 & still waiting.
What could be the reason .. somebody please guide ??


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

NB said:


> Although many states do allow fast track processing for applicants who lose points or are facing skills assessment expiry, South Australia does not
> 
> How long does assessment of an application take?
> Please check our processing times information. As of the 1 July 2012, the Regional Certifying Body (RCB) is required to provide advice to the Department of Home Affairs on Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS) nominations. The RCB will provide Home Affairs with Regional Certifying Body (RCB) advice as soon as practicable. The RCB has up to 3 months from receipt of a request for advice to provide advice to Home Affairs. The RCB will also notify the nominator or their authorised recipient if the nomination does or does not satisfy the migration criteria the RCB is required to assess.
> 
> Requests for priority processing cannot be met.
> 
> You have no option as far as I can see
> You can drop them an email explaining your circumstances, maybe they will go out of the way and help you out
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your responce But I still confused about the SA point of view. I don't exactly sure but as I searched around they will consider applications which meet the requirements at the time of application submission not invitation. now I have all their requirements and submit application but by the next month my work experience coverage will go under one year in the last three year and I will loose one of SA requirements.I saw some people had same problem but with their age and they lost SA requirements after submission and got invitation in this forum but I still uncertain// 

please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## khoaduong

arioghandchizadeh said:


> Thanks for your responce But I still confused about the SA point of view. I don't exactly sure but as I searched around they will consider applications which meet the requirements at the time of application submission not invitation. now I have all their requirements and submit application but by the next month my work experience coverage will go under one year in the last three year and I will loose one of SA requirements.I saw some people had same problem but with their age and they lost SA requirements after submission and got invitation in this forum but I still uncertain//
> 
> please correct me if i'm wrong


Why do you lost this criteria: " but by the next month my work experience coverage will go under one year in the last three year "?


----------



## Adelaidean

bra1n5ap said:


> This is bugging me for the past few days. I have lodged my SA application for 190 last week with 65 points plus 5 points for SS 190 (age: 30, education: 15, English: 10 and experience 10). However, I have talked to my previous employer, and they said that they could not provide pay slip. However, they are able to provide a certificate of employment with complete details (job title, duties and responsibilities, salary and working hours). As I was trying to do my research, I found out that, there is a high chance of denial when one cannot provide a pay slip. What makes it worse it that, I do not have any tax and bank statement to support my employment history but my previous employer is willing to receive calls and confirm that I was employed with them. I did get my salary by cash on hand.
> To make the story short my previous work lasted from Dec 2012 to July 2016. SA requires me to have at least 3 years of experience to be nominated. My current employer started from August 1 2016 until now. It will be 3 years this coming August 1, 2019.
> 
> My plan is, to withdraw my EOI and SA 190 application, and wait for August 2019 to be eligible for 3 years’ experience, and apply. I will not declare my previous work experience but my points will be reduced by 5 points and I will only get 60 points plus 5 points for SA 190 nomination. My plan is to make a new EOI and SA 190 application without declaring my previous work experience. Is this advisable?


Ask your employer to provide you a letter instead of payslips which mentions your salary and duration, the payment method which is by cash and also the reason why payslips are not available. I believe that would be enough.


----------



## harry786786

Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;
Preparedness to self-employ....

what is the meaning of preparedness to self-employ?????????


----------



## khoaduong

Experience4u said:


> During my application for SA nomination I made some error:
> 1. I didn't include my spouse phone and email address
> 2. I made mistake in inputting my non relevant experience dates, imputed 2011 instead of 2012.
> 3. I uploaded spouse Birth certificate instead of her Travel passport.
> 
> How can I remedy this. Can this lead to refusal of nomination?



Hi, I also made one of these mistakes by entering wrong the start date from one of my histories employment. I made an inquiry to request them to correct it. How did you correct your mistake? Did you call them?


----------



## soheil_ershadi

khoaduong said:


> Hi, I also made one of these mistakes by entering wrong the start date from one of my histories employment. I made an inquiry to request them to correct it. How did you correct your mistake? Did you call them?


Did you call them? what was the outcome of your inquiry? please let us know when you hear from them.


----------



## harry786786

anzsco-249212(csol) 
assessment- positive 04 aug 2016
pte-65+--10 pts 
work-6.8 yrs 10 pts 
age-35--25 pts 
qualfiation-gradüation--15 pts 
state ss-10 pts 

my experience is going to be expired next month but i ve applied SA application on 4th of july

my concern is my exp was 6.8 years as of 4 aug 2016 i claimed 8 years experience in my SA application,so what should i do now ,should i opt for normal srg09 assessment or srg35 assessment..guys please help me out of this situation.My experience is still with my previous employer


----------



## jontymorgan

harry786786 said:


> Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only;
> Preparedness to self-employ....
> 
> what is the meaning of preparedness to self-employ?????????


It means that SA thinks there are very few opportunities to get employment in your occupation so if you receive the nomination then you should be prepared to set up your own business.


----------



## khoaduong

soheil_ershadi said:


> Did you call them? what was the outcome of your inquiry? please let us know when you hear from them.


I haven't called them yet. Just submitting the inquiry and waiting for their feedback.


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

khoaduong said:


> Why do you lost this criteria: " but by the next month my work experience coverage will go under one year in the last three year "?


I'm not sure I have doubt about SA point of view and how they assess the applications. I don't know they consider applications once they submitted or when they will give invitation!!Are they going to refuse if applications which are expired in process or in their hand or just submission time is important for them?


----------



## khoaduong

soheil_ershadi said:


> Did you call them? what was the outcome of your inquiry? please let us know when you hear from them.


I called them to explain that mistake and they said they will contact me when reviewing the application to correct information. Don't worry about it. However, if you submitted missing documentation, the application will be refused because it violated the T&C


----------



## khoaduong

I have a concern: What happens if my Skill Assessment does not include the latest company that I'm currently working for? Will it impact my result?


----------



## Adelaidean

khoaduong said:


> I called them to explain that mistake and they said they will contact me when reviewing the application to correct information. Don't worry about it. However, if you submitted missing documentation, the application will be refused because it violated the T&C


I have completed two years of Bachelor and two years of Master separately. My ACS letter says my Master degree from XYZ university completed in xyz year is equivalent to AQF Bachelor degree. The ACS letter does not say anything about two years bachelor degree.

So I submitted only my master degree with its transcript in a single PDF in the SA online application. Now I am worrying that they may reject my application because I have not submitted my two years bachelor degree along with it????

Can anyone please clarify this?


----------



## Adelaidean

arioghandchizadeh said:


> I'm not sure I have doubt about SA point of view and how they assess the applications. I don't know they consider applications once they submitted or when they will give invitation!!Are they going to refuse if applications which are expired in process or in their hand or just submission time is important for them?


They have clearly mentioned on their website that all mandatory documents must be valid at the time of decision. It means if your documents expire in the process before the final decision, your application will be refused. However, the good thing is that they cannot take more time this year because they are bound to issue nominations before 10 September.


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

AussiDreamer said:


> They have clearly mentioned on their website that all mandatory documents must be valid at the time of decision. It means if your documents expire in the process before the final decision, your application will be refused. However, the good thing is that they cannot take more time this year because they are bound to issue nominations before 10 September.



thanks for your responce

But I found some cases that they got invitation and they had all requirements at the time of submission but lost requirement such as age just after submission and during the process. Now I'm at 1+week and i have 4 weeks in hand. is there any opportunity to force them to expedite the process??:confused2:


----------



## Adelaidean

khoaduong said:


> I have a concern: What happens if my Skill Assessment does not include the latest company that I'm currently working for? Will it impact my result?


I believe you cannot claim points for the employment your ACS letter does not list. Others can verify this. However, you can submit its details and mark it as irrelevant. Then it won't affect your result.


----------



## Adelaidean

arioghandchizadeh said:


> thanks for your responce
> 
> But I found some cases that they got invitation and they had all requirements at the time of submission but lost requirement such as age just after submission and during the process. Now I'm at 1+week and i have 4 weeks in hand. is there any opportunity to force them to expedite the process??:confused2:


Officially they are not bound to issue an invitation in case a mandatory document expires before the final decision. However, they still can nominate if they want.

You can request to expedite only if you live in SA. I believe a request from an offshore will not be entertained. Still, I will suggest you request them by submitting an inquiry to explain your situation and ask to expedite. Something is better than nothing. Instead of doing nothing, at least you can request. What SA can do at most is not to entertain your request.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

khoaduong said:


> I called them to explain that mistake and they said they will contact me when reviewing the application to correct information. Don't worry about it. However, if you submitted missing documentation, the application will be refused because it violated the T&C


I mistakenly uploaded my English score report in the corresponding section where it asks for my spouse english result. What do you think will happen? I called them and they said that we will contact you during assessment process.


----------



## priyasanuel

Hi Guys,

Can you please send me the document checklist required for 489 visa application fro primary and secondary applicant.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## nvhcc89

tnk009 said:


> Congratulations....Yday you were asking me about invite to my friend and today you received it.
> I have asked her to check but I am sure she must have received it. Maybe she didn't check her emails properly she was flying to Canada over the weekend.
> 
> All the best for future steps in PR journey.


thank you buddy


----------



## nvhcc89

khoaduong said:


> Congrats for your ITA. It took you only less than 8 weeks :amen:


yeah


----------



## nvhcc89

Shiveta said:


> Congrats .
> 
> Can you please tell ... Is it under 190 or 489.
> I applied on 20 May under 190 & still waiting.
> What could be the reason .. somebody please guide ??


its 489 not the 190 visa 
you will receive it, dont worry


----------



## Realy85

One of my friend got invited with 80 points. 242111 code. Eoi was lodged six weeks ago


----------



## ntminhduc90

Realy85 said:


> One of my friend got invited with 80 points. 242111 code. Eoi was lodged six weeks ago


Can you be more specific?190/489? 80point with/without ss?tks


----------



## Realy85

489 with ss


----------



## ntminhduc90

Realy85 said:


> 489 with ss


seems they only invite 489 recent days. i dont see any new 190s.


----------



## Reddyindia

*reddyindia*



jontymorgan said:


> There are two different elements of the process to consider: 1) occupation availability/quotas; and 2) the order applications are processed by SA and how long they take to process.
> 
> 1) Availability for a particular occupation is determined at the point an application is submitted and not when it is reviewed/processed later on. At the beginning of the year SA sets quotas for each occupation. There are quotas for regular invites and quotas for special conditions (e.g. high points, chain migration). Once the quota for regular invites for an occupation is used up then the high points/chain migration quota is used. For the popular occupations all of the quotas are often used up in less than 24-48 hours of the application window opening.
> 
> SA differs from most other states in that it does not operate on a selective basis. Occupation availability is checked at the point the application is submitted and is on a first come first served basis for each occupation. If your occupation has availability, you have the minimum number of points required for your occupation, and meet any other requirements set by SA then you will receive an invitation once SA has processed your application. The fact that the quota for one occupation is used up quickly in no way affects availability of other less popular occupations. The quotas for less popular occupations are often never filled which means you can apply any time during the year. Once your application has been submitted then you do not need to be concerned about any changes in availability after that date.
> 
> 2) The physical processing and review of applications is done by SA in the order applications are received. If an application was submitted on 4 July at 2.15pm then it will be processed before an application submitted on 4 July at 2.16pm. Lots of people applied on 4 and 5 of July so the exact time and the order of the application in relation to others will impact the processing time. SA still has to process applications from some of May and all of June before they start looking at July applications. The difference in the processing time between being the first person to file on 4 July compared with the being the last person to file on 4 July could be many weeks or even months. Last year the average processing time jumped from around 6-8 weeks for applications received in June to 16-20 weeks for applications received in July.
> 
> I hope this gives an idea of how the process works and puts you mind at rest. You are not penalised for having a less popular occupation because availability for each occupation is determined separately.


Hi Bro could you clarify that I have submitted my EOI for 489 South Australia on July 4th 2019 for Chemistry Technician 311411 with 65 Points including SS, and I have meet all the required state nomination requirements. What are the change getting Invitation bro could you suggest me in nomination process. Do affect my application if applicants with between 70 and 80 points or they will invite if I meet their requirements. 
hope you reply ASAP bro.


----------



## jontymorgan

Reddyindia said:


> Hi Bro could you clarify that I have submitted my EOI for 489 South Australia on July 4th 2019 for Chemistry Technician 311411 with 65 Points including SS, and I have meet all the required state nomination requirements. What are the change getting Invitation bro could you suggest me in nomination process. Do affect my application if applicants with between 70 and 80 points or they will invite if I meet their requirements.
> hope you reply ASAP bro.


If you met the minimum points required at the time you submitted your application then your application will be processed ahead of anyone else who applied (or tried to apply) after you. If someone with 100 points applied just two minutes after you then your application will still be considered before theirs. My understanding (from others who have posted on this forum) is that if your occupation had moved to special conditions or was closed completely when you applied then a pop-up would have shown and the application would not have been accepted. 

SA's first come, first served process means that if there is availability at the time you apply, you have the minimum number of points required, and you meet all of SA's other requirements then you will get a nomination.


----------



## Reddyindia

jontymorgan said:


> If you met the minimum points required at the time you submitted your application then your application will be processed ahead of anyone else who applied (or tried to apply) after you. If someone with 100 points applied just two minutes after you then your application will still be considered before theirs. My understanding (from others who have posted on this forum) is that if your occupation had moved to special conditions or was closed completely when you applied then a pop-up would have shown and the application would not have been accepted.
> 
> SA's first come, first served process means that if there is availability at the time you apply, you have the minimum number of points required, and you meet all of SA's other requirements then you will get a nomination.


Thank you bro, for replying me 
After submission my application 2 hours later my occupation was moved to Special Condition, and I can see that my application status as Lodged.


----------



## viponline27

Reddyindia said:


> Thank you bro, for replying me
> After submission my application 2 hours later my occupation was moved to Special Condition, and I can see that my application status as Lodged.


Dont worry bro, you will be fine. I applied 5 min before it went off list. And I have 75 points with the SS. Lets see what happens. It will be a little case study. Let me know how it goes, i will keep you posted too,


----------



## XuanUC

Hi mates, I am a new member of the forum.

My agent submitted my application for state sponsorship from South Australia on 13th June via high point category. Then, my skilled occupation came back to the occupation list of the state early July, I did not reapply since I was afraid of duplication of my application.
My question is that my application will be assessed by which category? High points or in the pool with other applicants in the new fiscal year?

Many thanks.


----------



## Ginni Gill

My occupation is ICT Trainer (223211). My points after ACS positive are 60. My agent said you will get 5 points from state and 10 from regional area under 489 visa. Please someone help me regarding this, i am confused?


----------



## XuanUC

Ginni Gill said:


> My occupation is ICT Trainer (223211). My points after ACS positive are 60. My agent said you will get 5 points from state and 10 from regional area under 489 visa. Please someone help me regarding this, i am confused?


I guess you got 5 points if you apply the nomination for visa 190, and 10 points if you apply for 489 visa.
Cheers


----------



## Khurram86sa

Hello Everyone, 

I have lodged application for SA on 5th July with below details:

ANZSCO: 263312: Telecommunications Network Engineer
SC: 489 as my ANZSCO was in supplementary list
Application Lodged: 5-Jul-19
Points: 75+10

Can anyone please advise 
1- What is the normal processing time SA starts sending invitations?
2- If my ANZSCO is in supplementary list, does that reduce the chances for getting in invite? 

TIA


----------



## Ashish_6891

*Ashish_6891*



Ginni Gill said:


> My occupation is ICT Trainer (223211). My points after ACS positive are 60. My agent said you will get 5 points from state and 10 from regional area under 489 visa. Please someone help me regarding this, i am confused?


Hello Friend, For 489 you get only 10 Points from the state to make your points 70 (60 + 10) in total. Also, I do not see ICT Trainer (223211) on the job list for the SA.


----------



## Ashish_6891

*South Australia State Nomination 489 VISA*

Hello Friends,

I got the SA State Sponsorship approval mail, It mentions that an invite will be sent from Department Of Home Affairs soon. However, Its been 2 days & I have not received the ITA yet from Department Of Home Affairs. Please suggest if someone knows in how many days ITA is received after successful state nomination.

Will be greatly thankful!


----------



## Ashish_6891

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friend, For 489 you get only 10 Points from the state to make your points 70 (60 + 10) in total. Also, I do not see ICT Trainer (223211) on the job list for the SA.


Apologies, The job is there on the SA Job List.


----------



## ntminhduc90

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got the SA State Sponsorship approval mail, It mentions that an invite will be sent from Department Of Home Affairs soon. However, Its been 2 days & I have not received the ITA yet from Department Of Home Affairs. Please suggest if someone knows in how many days ITA is received after successful state nomination.
> 
> Will be greatly thankful!


Hi there, how long does it take from your application? Did u apply for 190 or 489? And your point plz?


----------



## Khurram86sa

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got the SA State Sponsorship approval mail, It mentions that an invite will be sent from Department Of Home Affairs soon. However, Its been 2 days & I have not received the ITA yet from Department Of Home Affairs. Please suggest if someone knows in how many days ITA is received after successful state nomination.
> 
> Will be greatly thankful!


Hello, can you please confirm what was your ANZSCO?


----------



## kevin.yorke

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the SA State Sponsorship approval mail, It mentions that an invite will be sent from Department Of Home Affairs soon. However, Its been 2 days & I have not received the ITA yet from Department Of Home Affairs. Please suggest if someone knows in how many days ITA is received after successful state nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be greatly thankful!




Hi 

When did you submit your EOI?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Ashish_6891 said:


> Apologies, The job is there on the SA Job List.


It is on the supplementary list which means a minimum of 80 points is required. However, the occupation closed to high points and chain migration on 5 July so there are no options to apply for this occupation unless you live/work in SA or are a SA graduate.


----------



## jontymorgan

Khurram86sa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged application for SA on 5th July with below details:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312: Telecommunications Network Engineer
> SC: 489 as my ANZSCO was in supplementary list
> Application Lodged: 5-Jul-19
> Points: 75+10
> 
> Can anyone please advise
> 1- What is the normal processing time SA starts sending invitations?
> 2- If my ANZSCO is in supplementary list, does that reduce the chances for getting in invite?
> 
> TIA


For applications submitted prior to 1 July, the average processing time was 5-8 weeks. A lot of applications were submitted on 4 & 5 July and in previous years that extended processing time to 12-20 weeks. However, this year the 489 visa is being phased out and no invitations can be issued by the state after 10 September so either SA will have to process all 489 visa applications by then or work out some kind of transition to the 491 visa.

Being on the supplementary list does not decrease the chances of getting an invite. SA operates on a first come, first served basis rather than a selective basis. If there is availability in your occupation at the time you apply, you meet the minimum points required, and meet all of the other requirements then SA will give an invitation.


----------



## zinnerabegum

Hi. I submitted SA for 489 for project administrator 511112 on 4th July with 60 plus 10 points. My actual points is 65 plus 10. My agency done with 60 plus 10 by mistake. However we edited eoi as 65 plus 10. But could not do in SA. I have submitted enquiry for SA. furthermore while am applying to SA it's in available mode with minimum 65 is the requirement and no special conditions. 
Pls help how my nomination will be considered and estimated time of invitation?


----------



## rianess

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the SA State Sponsorship approval mail, It mentions that an invite will be sent from Department Of Home Affairs soon. However, Its been 2 days & I have not received the ITA yet from Department Of Home Affairs. Please suggest if someone knows in how many days ITA is received after successful state nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be greatly thankful!




Hello. In my experience, I received the approval mail from SA and ITA from DHA within the same minute. It is for a 190 SS. Not so sure about the experience of the majority.

All the best!


----------



## tnk009

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got the SA State Sponsorship approval mail, It mentions that an invite will be sent from Department Of Home Affairs soon. However, Its been 2 days & I have not received the ITA yet from Department Of Home Affairs. Please suggest if someone knows in how many days ITA is received after successful state nomination.
> 
> Will be greatly thankful!


Pick up the phone and call them first thing on Monday as DHA sents email immediately after SA sents you nomination mail.


----------



## jontymorgan

tnk009 said:


> Pick up the phone and call them first thing on Monday as DHA sents email immediately after SA sents you nomination mail.


Agreed. I received the DHA and SA nomination emails within a few minutes of each other. Can you login to your SkillSelect account to see if the status has changed?


----------



## XuanUC

Ashish_6891 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got the SA State Sponsorship approval mail, It mentions that an invite will be sent from Department Of Home Affairs soon. However, Its been 2 days & I have not received the ITA yet from Department Of Home Affairs. Please suggest if someone knows in how many days ITA is received after successful state nomination.
> 
> Will be greatly thankful!


Congratulations! Could you please let me know when you submitted your application for state nomination and when did you get the invitation? Thanks


----------



## Shiveta

Quote:
Originally Posted by Shiveta 
Congrats .
Can you please tell ... Is it under 190 or 489. I applied on 20 May under 190 & still waiting. What could be the reason .. somebody please guide ??
its 489 not the 190 visa 
you will receive it, dont worry



Thanks for the reassurance.
I also got my SA nomination .
Thx to all in this group.


----------



## XuanUC

Shiveta said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Shiveta
> Congrats .
> Can you please tell ... Is it under 190 or 489. I applied on 20 May under 190 & still waiting. What could be the reason .. somebody please guide ??
> its 489 not the 190 visa
> you will receive it, dont worry
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance.
> I also got my SA nomination .
> Thx to all in this group.


When did you get it? Big congratulations.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Shiveta said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Shiveta
> Congrats .
> Can you please tell ... Is it under 190 or 489. I applied on 20 May under 190 & still waiting. What could be the reason .. somebody please guide ??
> its 489 not the 190 visa
> you will receive it, dont worry
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance.
> I also got my SA nomination .
> Thx to all in this group.


When did you submit your application?


----------



## Shiveta

Thanks! I submitted on 20th May.
Got SA nomination & ITA on 11th July under 190.


----------



## SG

Shiveta said:


> Thanks! I submitted on 20th May.
> Got SA nomination & ITA on 11th July under 190.


Congratulations Shiveta


----------



## Richendra

Hi Guys,

I just noted with my application to SA my agent made a mistake. In the employment history they have mentioned "YES" under the 'Main Applicant currently working in this position' which I am not working there now.

What will happen this kind of situation and can we amend the application again ?


----------



## NB

Richendra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just noted with my application to SA my agent made a mistake. In the employment history they have mentioned "YES" under the 'Main Applicant currently working in this position' which I am not working there now.
> 
> What will happen this kind of situation and can we amend the application again ?


You can email to SA giving the reference number of your application and give the details of the wrong answers

I am sure they will correct it directly or tell you the correct way

Cheers


----------



## Ginni Gill

My occupation is ICT trainer and having 60 points. am I eligible for 489 visa for other upcoming states as i missed SA because of delay in ACS result.


----------



## Ginni Gill

mcunq71 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> a friend of mine submitted 261313 - Software Engineer with the points (60 +10), in the site it is mentioned that at least 75 points are required and depending on the number of applications received, it may reduce to 70 points, any chance for him to get invited ???
> 
> Thank you.


me too having 60 points. but my agent said for ICT applicants minimum marks without nomination are 65 this year to apply for EOI. Did your friend submitted EOI on 60 marks?


----------



## jontymorgan

Ginni Gill said:


> My occupation is ICT trainer and having 60 points. am I eligible for 489 visa for other upcoming states as i missed SA because of delay in ACS result.


You would not have been eligible for SA even without the delay because ICT trainer is on the supplementary list so requires 80+ points (before it closed for high points and chain migration).

This thread is for SA state nominations so you may get more feedback about opportunities in other states from threads specific to those states. I believe your occupation is not available in NSW and other states require you to have lived, worked, and/or be employed in those states so you should determine whether your circumstances meet the criteria for those states. I think visa opportunities anywhere in Australia for ICT occupations with less than 75 points is very limited.


----------



## Ginni Gill

jontymorgan said:


> You would not have been eligible for SA even without the delay because ICT trainer is on the supplementary list so requires 80+ points (before it closed for high points and chain migration).
> 
> This thread is for SA state nominations so you may get more feedback about opportunities in other states from threads specific to those states. I believe your occupation is not available in NSW and other states require you to have lived, worked, and/or be employed in those states so you should determine whether your circumstances meet the criteria for those states. I think visa opportunities anywhere in Australia for ICT occupations with less than 75 points is very limited.


My occupation is available in Queensland and Tasmania. I am trying to increase my score with PTE. So if i got 20 from English proficiency. Then my score will be 70 without nomination. In that case can there be any hope in those states which i mentioned?


----------



## drathore

*SA SS Registeration*

Hi Guys,

I had submitted the EOI for SA SS few weeks back, but do I have to even register my details and submitted EOI on migration.sa.gov.au website? Is it really mandatory to do this? I still waiting for the 190 or 489 invite from SA. 

How does this works?


----------



## bahlv

drathore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I had submitted the EOI for SA SS few weeks back, but do I have to even register my details and submitted EOI on migration.sa.gov.au website? Is it really mandatory to do this? I still waiting for the 190 or 489 invite from SA.
> 
> 
> 
> How does this works?


What's your occupation?
Check the occupation status on migration SA website first before investing time and money 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnutlatte

drathore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had submitted the EOI for SA SS few weeks back, but do I have to even register my details and submitted EOI on migration.sa.gov.au website? Is it really mandatory to do this? I still waiting for the 190 or 489 invite from SA.
> 
> How does this works?


SA nominates applicants for state sponsorship based on the application submitted in their website. You will not get invited if you only submitted an EOI to DHA but did not submit an application directly to SA. The application process for SA state sponsorship is listed in their website.


----------



## drathore

Thanks mate! My occupation is Software Engineer. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## drathore

Thanks a lot for your response. So does it means that the time is submitted my EOI doesnt count?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazelnutlatte

drathore said:


> Thanks mate! My occupation is Software Engineer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The quota for this occupation was reached last 4 July. So only those who were able to submit their state sponsorship applications before the quota was reached will get invited by SA for this fiscal year. You will have to try another state.


----------



## drathore

drathore said:


> Thanks mate! My occupation is Software Engineer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I Got 70 points from my own. Do I qualify?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## drathore

Hazelnutlatte said:


> The quota for this occupation was reached last 4 July. So only those who were able to submit their state sponsorship applications before the quota was reached will get invited by SA for this fiscal year. You will have to try another state.


My EOI was submitted earlier in May does that make a difference?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

drathore said:


> My EOI was submitted earlier in May does that make a difference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Your EOI submission date is not important for SA state sponsorship. The only date that matters is when you submit your application on the SA website and pay the $200 fee. At that time there must be availability in your occupation on the SA website and you must have the minimum points required.


----------



## drathore

Thanks where can I check this info, on their website.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SL_EXPAT

drathore said:


> Thanks where can I check this info, on their website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



You can check this on the SA website against the ANZCO code of your occupation.


----------



## tnk009

drathore said:


> Thanks where can I check this info, on their website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Do some basic search before post such basic questions. 
You are even not willing to google the information and looking for ready answers.
Take some efforts in referring to some older post too.


----------



## SG

drathore said:


> Thanks where can I check this info, on their website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk





tnk009 said:


> Do some basic search before post such basic questions.
> You are even not willing to google the information and looking for ready answers.
> Take some efforts in referring to some older post too.


Have a look at this: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/skilled-visa-options

https://apply.migration.sa.gov.au/user/login.php

Good Luck!


----------



## ramt

Does anyone have idea which month applications are being processed for 190? 
I tried to look at myimmitracker.com website and seems people aren't updating it and seems not accurate. Any other website to know the current status?




Timelines:
261312 | Developer Programmer | 65 Points
190 - SA 
Onshore Applicant.
Invitation date : 28-02-2019
Visa Lodged: 03-04-2019
Medicals - 11-04-2019


----------



## ramt

Also one more quick question.. Once applications are lodged with Federal Government... Will there be separate conditions for picking up cases? like State, Points based? or as we already got invitation from State, it would be only based on lodgement date irrespective of points and state?


----------



## tnk009

ramt said:


> Also one more quick question.. Once applications are lodged with Federal Government... Will there be separate conditions for picking up cases? like State, Points based? or as we already got invitation from State, it would be only based on lodgement date irrespective of points and state?


Once you received the invitation then all these don't matter. Your case will be pick as per the queue.


----------



## khoaduong

Just got the email from SA:

The High Points category has been successful in attracting high quality applicants to South Australia for Supplementary Skilled List (SSL) occupations and occupations on the State Nominated Occupation List which are listed as ‘Special Conditions Apply’. 

Immigration SA has received a high volume of applications for the high points category and will be monitoring applications received over the coming weeks. 

We would like to advise prospective applicants and migration agents that once we are close to reaching the ‘high points’ category quota, the minimum points requirement will be automatically increased to 90 points. 

Please note that some individual occupations have already been closed to the high points category for the 2019/20 program year – see the lists of state nominated occupations for further details.

Due to the high volume of General Skilled Migration 190/489 state nomination applications and enquiries received in July, we are working hard to process applications and reduce the overall processing times.


----------



## XuanUC

khoaduong said:


> Just got the email from SA:
> 
> The High Points category has been successful in attracting high quality applicants to South Australia for Supplementary Skilled List (SSL) occupations and occupations on the State Nominated Occupation List which are listed as ‘Special Conditions Apply’.
> 
> Immigration SA has received a high volume of applications for the high points category and will be monitoring applications received over the coming weeks.
> 
> We would like to advise prospective applicants and migration agents that once we are close to reaching the ‘high points’ category quota, the minimum points requirement will be automatically increased to 90 points.
> 
> Please note that some individual occupations have already been closed to the high points category for the 2019/20 program year – see the lists of state nominated occupations for further details.
> 
> Due to the high volume of General Skilled Migration 190/489 state nomination applications and enquiries received in July, we are working hard to process applications and reduce the overall processing times.


When did you submit your application, mate?


----------



## khoaduong

XuanUC said:


> When did you submit your application, mate?


4th July this year


----------



## XuanUC

khoaduong said:


> 4th July this year


Shall we discuss via messenger? I am living in Hanoi


----------



## khoaduong

XuanUC said:


> Shall we discuss via messenger? I am living in Hanoi


You could PM for facebook connect.


----------



## bahlv

khoaduong said:


> Just got the email from SA:
> 
> The High Points category has been successful in attracting high quality applicants to South Australia for Supplementary Skilled List (SSL) occupations and occupations on the State Nominated Occupation List which are listed as ‘Special Conditions Apply’.
> 
> Immigration SA has received a high volume of applications for the high points category and will be monitoring applications received over the coming weeks.
> 
> We would like to advise prospective applicants and migration agents that once we are close to reaching the ‘high points’ category quota, the minimum points requirement will be automatically increased to 90 points.
> 
> Please note that some individual occupations have already been closed to the high points category for the 2019/20 program year – see the lists of state nominated occupations for further details.
> 
> Due to the high volume of General Skilled Migration 190/489 state nomination applications and enquiries received in July, we are working hard to process applications and reduce the overall processing times.


Did you email them or did they send it by themselves? I haven't recieved any email

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## XuanUC

khoaduong said:


> You could PM for facebook connect.


Nguyen Viet Xuan


----------



## khoaduong

bahlv said:


> Did you email them or did they send it by themselves? I haven't recieved any email
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Subscribe email on their website, you will get their update emails.


----------



## jontymorgan

khoaduong said:


> Just got the email from SA:
> 
> The High Points category has been successful in attracting high quality applicants to South Australia for Supplementary Skilled List (SSL) occupations and occupations on the State Nominated Occupation List which are listed as ‘Special Conditions Apply’.
> 
> Immigration SA has received a high volume of applications for the high points category and will be monitoring applications received over the coming weeks.
> 
> We would like to advise prospective applicants and migration agents that once we are close to reaching the ‘high points’ category quota, the minimum points requirement will be automatically increased to 90 points.
> 
> Please note that some individual occupations have already been closed to the high points category for the 2019/20 program year – see the lists of state nominated occupations for further details.
> 
> Due to the high volume of General Skilled Migration 190/489 state nomination applications and enquiries received in July, we are working hard to process applications and reduce the overall processing times.


An important part of the message is missing above...

_As of 26 July 2019, applications submitted under the High Points category are required to have 85 points._

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/3023


----------



## khoaduong

jontymorgan said:


> An important part of the message is missing above...
> 
> _As of 26 July 2019, applications submitted under the High Points category are required to have 85 points._
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/3023


Thanks, it was missed from my copied email.


----------



## ntminhduc90

jontymorgan said:


> An important part of the message is missing above...
> 
> _As of 26 July 2019, applications submitted under the High Points category are required to have 85 points._
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/3023


last year it went up to 90 points and back to 80 point. So no need to worry, it's just the matter of high number of high point applications.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Can someone confirm if we can apply for ICT Business Analyst so far ? It shows under special conditions and also NOT VALID for High POints and Chain Migration.



ntminhduc90 said:


> last year it went up to 90 points and back to 80 point. So no need to worry, it's just the matter of high number of high point applications.


----------



## jontymorgan

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Can someone confirm if we can apply for ICT Business Analyst so far ? It shows under special conditions and also NOT VALID for High POints and Chain Migration.


This occupation is closed unless you live/work in SA or are a SA graduate.


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

Hey Guys, I had applied for SA 190 under high points category. Details are:
263312
80 points inc. ss (75+5)
18.06.19
PTE: 90 each
Exp: 10 y

When I login to SA website, it shows status as "lodged" but category shown is 190/489. I don't want to go for 489. 
Q1 : Did I miss something! 
Q2: Can I expect an invitation for SA190 within next 4 weeks as processing timelines mentioned were 8 weeks from application date!

TIA

Sent from my E using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Darksideofthemoon said:


> Hey Guys, I had applied for SA 190 under high points category. Details are:
> 263312
> 80 points inc. ss (75+5)
> 18.06.19
> PTE: 90 each
> Exp: 10 y
> 
> When I login to SA website, it shows status as "lodged" but category shown is 190/489. I don't want to go for 489.
> Q1 : Did I miss something!
> Q2: Can I expect an invitation for SA190 within next 4 weeks as processing timelines mentioned were 8 weeks from application date!
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my E using Tapatalk


The same visa application form is used for 190 and 489 visas so the website is showing the 190/489 as the form category. If you look at your application on the website there is a question which asks 'Select which visa subclass for which the main applicant is seeking state nomination for'. This is where you specified which of the two visas you are applying for.

The processing time shown on the website is an average. Sometimes applications take longer than this to process, at other times shorter than this. It depends on how many applications SA has received, what checks they decide to make on your application, and whether they need additional information.


----------



## vattic

Darksideofthemoon said:


> Hey Guys, I had applied for SA 190 under high points category. Details are:
> 263312
> 80 points inc. ss (75+5)
> 18.06.19
> PTE: 90 each
> Exp: 10 y
> 
> When I login to SA website, it shows status as "lodged" but category shown is 190/489. I don't want to go for 489.
> Q1 : Did I miss something!
> Q2: Can I expect an invitation for SA190 within next 4 weeks as processing timelines mentioned were 8 weeks from application date!
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my E using Tapatalk


If you are Offshore, then SA will consider for 489 as far as their latest news update concerned. I don't know whether it is valid for FY18/19. Best way is to contact SA through their mail/phone.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## khoaduong

Darksideofthemoon said:


> Hey Guys, I had applied for SA 190 under high points category. Details are:
> 263312
> 80 points inc. ss (75+5)
> 18.06.19
> PTE: 90 each
> Exp: 10 y
> 
> When I login to SA website, it shows status as "lodged" but category shown is 190/489. I don't want to go for 489.
> Q1 : Did I miss something!
> Q2: Can I expect an invitation for SA190 within next 4 weeks as processing timelines mentioned were 8 weeks from application date!
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my E using Tapatalk


Look at your job code:

Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field; Not available for High Points nomination from 05/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 05/07/2019


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

jontymorgan said:


> The same visa application form is used for 190 and 489 visas so the website is showing the 190/489 as the form category. If you look at your application on the website there is a question which asks 'Select which visa subclass for which the main applicant is seeking state nomination for'. This is where you specified which of the two visas you are applying for.
> 
> The processing time shown on the website is an average. Sometimes applications take longer than this to process, at other times shorter than this. It depends on how many applications SA has received, what checks they decide to make on your application, and whether they need additional information.


Thanks Buddy, I've rechecked my application thoroughly and found out that It had asked "Please select the visa subclass you wish to be nominated for" and I've selected 190.


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

khoaduong said:


> Look at your job code:
> 
> Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field; Not available for High Points nomination from 05/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 05/07/2019


But the day I had applied, requirements were for *Proficient english and 80 points ( to access high points category)*, Which I had met. Anyways, hopefully will get to know the outcome in few weeks' time


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

vattic said:


> If you are Offshore, then SA will consider for 489 as far as their latest news update concerned. I don't know whether it is valid for FY18/19. Best way is to contact SA through their mail/phone.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


But the day i had applied, 190 was applicable for my code for offshore as I had crosschecked on SA immigration website before submitting the application. Lets see and wait out for a few more weeks.


----------



## samtam21

Hello,,My Skill assessment with positive outcome is still Valid, but I have moved to a different company under same occupation assessed previously. 

So I want to know, since my Skill Assessment not expired yet, while sending the SRG35 form with required documents, do I need to pay VETASSESS again to add my new Job under same occupation? 

Also, since my Skill Assessment is valid during VISA Application and currently working under same occupation, if I lodge my VISA Application to Home Affairs without adding new job with VETASSESS, will it be acceptable?


----------



## Ranzeet

Hi, I had applied SA 489 as offshore 80 points on 4th july but my skill assessment from EA will complete 2 years on 27th july. Will SA consider it or aks for new skill assessment?


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Ranzeet said:


> Hi, I had applied SA 489 as offshore 80 points on 4th july but my skill assessment from EA will complete 2 years on 27th july. Will SA consider it or aks for new skill assessment?


I am in same situation. ACS expiring today (24th) and the ACS renewal pending. Hopefully the renewal will be ready within another few days.

Have sent an inquiry through SA portal asking advice on what to do..whether I can submit renewed assessment etc


----------



## jontymorgan

Ranzeet said:


> Hi, I had applied SA 489 as offshore 80 points on 4th july but my skill assessment from EA will complete 2 years on 27th july. Will SA consider it or aks for new skill assessment?


Unless SA nominates you on or before 27 July your current skills assessment will not be valid. Section 4.5 of the SA Skilled Nomination Requirements says:

_"The skills assessment must be valid at time of nomination decision."_

I expect the reason SA has this condition is that DIBP requires skills assessments to be valid at the time you are invited to apply for a points tested visa.

I am not sure whether SA will allow you to submit a renewed skills assessment after submitting an application or if they will reject your application. Others may be able to comment on this or you can contact SA migration to ask them.


----------



## jontymorgan

Darksideofthemoon said:


> But the day I had applied, requirements were for *Proficient english and 80 points ( to access high points category)*, Which I had met. Anyways, hopefully will get to know the outcome in few weeks' time


I think you will be fine. I don't think that your occupation had the 'Offshore 489 visa only' restriction in 2018/19.


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Ranzeet said:


> Hi, I had applied SA 489 as offshore 80 points on 4th july but my skill assessment from EA will complete 2 years on 27th july. Will SA consider it or aks for new skill assessment?


Hi, I just received the invite after informing SA of my situation. 
Pls request you to inform SA through the Apply website and inform the issue.


----------



## ntminhduc90

SL_EXPAT said:


> Hi, I just received the invite after informing SA of my situation.
> Pls request you to inform SA through the Apply website and inform the issue.


Congrats!!! when did you apply initially?points and 190/489?


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

jontymorgan said:


> I think you will be fine. I don't think that your occupation had the 'Offshore 489 visa only' restriction in 2018/19.


Fingers crossed n Prayers are on 

Sent from my E using Tapatalk


----------



## SL_EXPAT

ntminhduc90 said:


> Congrats!!! when did you apply initially?points and 190/489?


July 4th...85 points (489)


----------



## khoaduong

SL_EXPAT said:


> July 4th...85 points (489)


Congrats! So dont they ask you to provide new re-assessment?


----------



## SL_EXPAT

khoaduong said:


> Congrats! So dont they ask you to provide new re-assessment?


I would need new assessment when applying for the VISA


----------



## tnk009

SL_EXPAT said:


> July 4th...85 points (489)


That's exceptionally quick. But I guess as you wrote back about your situation and must be the early bird on 4th July hence got so quick invite. But still, I would say it is super fast....Glad that they considered your urgency in spite of massive application load.

Congrats and all the best for the visa.


----------



## jontymorgan

SL_EXPAT said:


> I would need new assessment when applying for the VISA


Would you need a new skills assessment? The DIBP website says, "Your skills assessment must be valid at the time you are *invited to apply* for a points tested visa." It does not say that it also has to be valid at the time you submit your visa application. Once DIBP issue the invitation your EOI is frozen so you can't update the skills assessment info on the EOI with the details from the new assessment. It may be worth checking with a MARA agent before spending time and money getting a new assessment which may not be needed or valid.


----------



## SL_EXPAT

jontymorgan said:


> Would you need a new skills assessment? The DIBP website says, "Your skills assessment must be valid at the time you are *invited to apply* for a points tested visa." It does not say that it also has to be valid at the time you submit your visa application. Once DIBP issue the invitation your EOI is frozen so you can't update the skills assessment info on the EOI with the details from the new assessment. It may be worth checking with a MARA agent before spending time and money getting a new assessment which may not be needed or valid.


I have anyhow paid & applied for renewal now .


----------



## SL_EXPAT

tnk009 said:


> That's exceptionally quick. But I guess as you wrote back about your situation and must be the early bird on 4th July hence got so quick invite. But still, I would say it is super fast....Glad that they considered your urgency in spite of massive application load.
> 
> Congrats and all the best for the visa.


Thank you !


----------



## Ranzeet

Does skill assessment from EA expire after 2 years ?


----------



## tnk009

Ranzeet said:


> Does skill assessment from EA expire after 2 years ?


3 years. No need to reassessment after 3 years. Ask them to give you a letter and they will give you. See below from their site.
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/For-Migrants/Migration-Frequently-Asked-Questions


"From Engineers Australia’s point of view, the assessment does not have an expiry date. However, the Department of Home Affairs may have other requirements. It is our understanding that they would accept letters up to 3 years old.

If you need a letter that is identical to the previous assessment outcome with the current date, you can request a duplicate letter, a standard administration fee applies.

If you need the original outcome to be updated, for example, adding/removing additional services (e.g. work experience and/or overseas PhD assessment) or name change, you can request an updated letter, our fee may vary depending on the service provided.

Please call Member Services on 1300 653 113 or email [email protected] for details on the process."


----------



## Realy85

The current timeline they have mentioned on SA website is 8 weeks. Does that mean that invitation will be within this 8 weeks


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

Realy85 said:


> The current timeline they have mentioned on SA website is 8 weeks. Does that mean that invitation will be within this 8 weeks


8 weeks is the average processing time, actual outcome may be within these 8 weeks or may extend beyond that too.

Sent from my E using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90

will applying 190 under high point category ensures an invitation? =))


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

ntminhduc90 said:


> will applying 190 under high point category ensures an invitation? =))


I am also seeking the answer to this question, an experienced Campaigner to comment pls...

Sent from my E using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90

Darksideofthemoon said:


> I am also seeking the answer to this question, an experienced Campaigner to comment pls...
> 
> Sent from my E using Tapatalk


Really nervous, i applied 5 weeks ago (before the website update) and now my occupation has just gone to low availability.


----------



## jontymorgan

Darksideofthemoon said:


> I am also seeking the answer to this question, an experienced Campaigner to comment pls...
> 
> Sent from my E using Tapatalk


The category you apply under (regular, high points, chain migration etc.) does not affect the likelihood of being nominated. SA invites people on a first come, first served basis so if you have the minimum number of points required and meet all of SA's other requirements then you will get nominated.


----------



## jontymorgan

ntminhduc90 said:


> Really nervous, i applied 5 weeks ago (before the website update) and now my occupation has just gone to low availability.


Occupation availability is determined when you submit your application and pay the $200 fee. Changes to availability after you apply have no impact on your application.


----------



## ntminhduc90

jontymorgan said:


> The category you apply under (regular, high points, chain migration etc.) does not affect the likelihood of being nominated. SA invites people on a first come, first served basis so if you have the minimum number of points required and meet all of SA's other requirements then you will get nominated.


So
If I apply first with enough points, I 100% will get invite.
Or
SA will consider the occupation I apply under, if they likes me then they will invite.
Which is true?


----------



## jontymorgan

ntminhduc90 said:


> So
> If I apply first with enough points, I 100% will get invite.
> Or
> SA will consider the occupation I apply under, if they likes me then they will invite.
> Which is true?


The first option...if you apply with enough points and there is availability in your occupation then you will get the invite. Unlike other states, SA does not operate on a selective basis.


----------



## XuanUC

jontymorgan said:


> The category you apply under (regular, high points, chain migration etc.) does not affect the likelihood of being nominated. SA invites people on a first come, first served basis so if you have the minimum number of points required and meet all of SA's other requirements then you will get nominated.


I applied for state sponsorship from South Australia under high point category in June, 2019. I have 80 points including the sponsorship. In this case, the minimum point for being nominated is 80 points or 65 points?

Many thanks


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

jontymorgan said:


> The first option...if you apply with enough points and there is availability in your occupation then you will get the invite. Unlike other states, SA does not operate on a selective basis.


Dear @Jontymorgan

How to check availability for a particular occupation under supplementary list! For occupations on supplementary list, availability levels are not shown on SA imm. website. How do I get to find out availability status for my occupation, when I had submitted the application! any idea !

263312- Telecom NW engineer
18-June-19
high points category : 80 points


Thanks

Sent from my E using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

XuanUC said:


> I applied for state sponsorship from South Australia under high point category in June, 2019. I have 80 points including the sponsorship. In this case, the minimum point for being nominated is 80 points or 65 points?
> 
> Many thanks


If you applied under high points in June 2019 then the minimum was 80 points. Having more than 80 points would have made no difference to getting nominated.


----------



## jontymorgan

Darksideofthemoon said:


> Dear @Jontymorgan
> 
> How to check availability for a particular occupation under supplementary list! For occupations on supplementary list, availability levels are not shown on SA imm. website. How do I get to find out availability status for my occupation, when I had submitted the application! any idea !
> 
> 263312- Telecom NW engineer
> 18-June-19
> high points category : 80 points
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my E using Tapatalk


There is no way of checking occupation availability on the supplementary list. Even on the regular occupation list you can only see very broad availability categories and not how close the quota is to being filled. Once an occupation goes to special conditions you don't know how close it is to being closed for high points or chain migration.

My understanding from what others have said on this forum is that if there wasn't availability when you applied then you would not have been able to submit your application.


----------



## Darksideofthemoon

jontymorgan said:


> There is no way of checking occupation availability on the supplementary list. Even on the regular occupation list you can only see very broad availability categories and not how close the quota is to being filled. Once an occupation goes to special conditions you don't know how close it is to being closed for high points or chain migration.
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding from what others have said on this forum is that if there wasn't availability when you applied then you would not have been able to submit your application.


Thanks for sharing your experience.

Sent from my E using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

Hi Jonty, 

In SA 489, If we submitted the application in time before occupation get closed and have the minimum point requirement satisfied and given all required documents have been uploaded during the application submission, Do you think still there is a chance of not getting an invitation?

Thanks,

Vattic


----------



## jontymorgan

vattic said:


> Hi Jonty,
> 
> In SA 489, If we submitted the application in time before occupation get closed and have the minimum point requirement satisfied and given all required documents have been uploaded during the application submission, Do you think still there is a chance of not getting an invitation?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Vattic


I have not heard of anyone not receiving an invitation from SA if they had the minimum points required, met SA's other requirements, and submitted the required documentation at the time of application.


----------



## vattic

jontymorgan said:


> I have not heard of anyone not receiving an invitation from SA if they had the minimum points required, met SA's other requirements, and submitted the required documentation at the time of application.


Thanks Jonty, I think the notification for increasing the high pointers from 26-Jul onwards is affected for the new applications rather than already submitted?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## jontymorgan

vattic said:


> Thanks Jonty, I think the notification for increasing the high pointers from 26-Jul onwards is affected for the new applications rather than already submitted?
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


Correct. Availability is determined at the exact time you submit your application. Your application can even be the one that moves an occupation from available to special conditions or is the last one before the quota is filled for high points/chain migration. If that happens you will be fine. There was a case about year ago where someone on this forum applied and before they submitted their application there was low availability and one minute after it was under special conditions. Their application was the one which used up the regular quota. They got their nomination without needing high points


----------



## vattic

jontymorgan said:


> Correct. Availability is determined at the exact time you submit your application. Your application can even be the one that moves an occupation from available to special conditions or is the last one before the quota is filled for high points/chain migration. If that happens you will be fine. There was a case about year ago where someone on this forum applied and before they submitted their application there was low availability and one minute after it was under special conditions. Their application was the one which used up the regular quota. They got their nomination without needing high points


This comment from you I think will clear many doubts for those who have applied with 75pts on SA489.

Thanks Jonty.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## ntminhduc90

jontymorgan said:


> Correct. Availability is determined at the exact time you submit your application. Your application can even be the one that moves an occupation from available to special conditions or is the last one before the quota is filled for high points/chain migration. If that happens you will be fine. There was a case about year ago where someone on this forum applied and before they submitted their application there was low availability and one minute after it was under special conditions. Their application was the one which used up the regular quota. They got their nomination without needing high points


Thanks for your valuable information, but i still see some people got refused, so there must be very special reasons, right?
i have finished my first 5 weeks of waiting for being invited, really hope to get it in the next few weeks.


----------



## bahlv

vattic said:


> This comment from you I think will clear many doubts for those who have applied with 75pts on SA489.
> 
> Thanks Jonty.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


So is 75 points with the additional 10 points of SA or without?

I have 85 including state points. No invite till now.

For me the deal is different, I need to visit Adelaide with family for a week as soon as I get an invite to assess if we want to move there. Then I will have a firm view if I should apply for Visa or not.

Hoping to get NSW 190 first as 189 seems far fetched at 75 points.


----------



## jontymorgan

bahlv said:


> So is 75 points with the additional 10 points of SA or without?
> 
> I have 85 including state points. No invite till now.
> 
> For me the deal is different, I need to visit Adelaide with family for a week as soon as I get an invite to assess if we want to move there. Then I will have a firm view if I should apply for Visa or not.
> 
> Hoping to get NSW 190 first as 189 seems far fetched at 75 points.


The points required always includes state points. How many points you need depends on your occupation, when you applied, which list the occupation is on, and whether the occupation was under special conditions at the time you applied. Most occupations require a minimum of 65 points, ICT occupations a minimum of 75 points, and high points a minimum of 80 points (now increasing to 85 points).

The average processing time is 8 weeks so as you applied on 4 July it is unlikely that you would have received an invite already. Applications are processed in the order received so where your application is in the queue will depend on exactly what time you submitted your application. Other than the person who got expedited processing because their skills assessment was expiring, no one else on this forum who applied in July has received an invite.


----------



## bahlv

jontymorgan said:


> The points required always includes state points. How many points you need depends on your occupation, when you applied, which list the occupation is on, and whether the occupation was under special conditions at the time you applied. Most occupations require a minimum of 65 points, ICT occupations a minimum of 75 points, and high points a minimum of 80 points (now increasing to 85 points).
> 
> The average processing time is 8 weeks so as you applied on 4 July it is unlikely that you would have received an invite already. Applications are processed in the order received so where your application is in the queue will depend on exactly what time you submitted your application. Other than the person who got expedited processing because their skills assessment was expiring, no one else on this forum who applied in July has received an invite.


Thanks mate!

So time to play ball .. plenty of time

layball:


----------



## khoaduong

I think they will send a mass of invites from early September.


----------



## petston

*Petston*



khoaduong said:


> I think they will send a mass of invites from early September.


Hey Folks, I am a silent spectator of this forum. I applied 489 SA(75 with SS) under 261311 and got a query from Assessment officer. The query is to have the reference letter from my current employer as I have joined this employer recently. 
PLease note I have just received this and not an invite. But my agency tells me that they are fine with my profile and just want to make sure that I am working currently as the new job is not added in the ACS , whichh was done a year before. 

Thanks
189,190,489 FS EOI - Initial Date - 14.03.2017(65 pts), 190 -70PTS, 489 -75 PTS
189 EOI Updated Date - 09.07.2018(75 pts), 190-80PTS
489 SA SS EOI - 05.07.2019 - 75 Pts (65+10)
489 VIC FS EOI - 09.07.2019-85 Pts (75+10)


----------



## petston

*Petston*

Hey Folks, I am a silent spectator of this forum. I applied 489 SA(75 with SS) under 261311 and got a query from Assessment officer. The query is to have the reference letter from my current employer as I have joined this employer recently. 
PLease note I have just received this and not an invite. But my agency tells me that they are fine with my profile and just want to make sure that I am working currently as the new job is not added in the ACS , whichh was done a year before. 

Thanks
189,190,489 FS EOI - Initial Date - *14.03.2018*(65 pts), 190 -70PTS, 489 -75 PTS
189 EOI Updated Date - 09.07.2018(75 pts), 190-80PTS
489 SA SS EOI - 05.07.2019 - 75 Pts (65+10)
489 VIC FS EOI - 09.07.2019-85 Pts (75+10)


----------



## khoaduong

petston said:


> Hey Folks, I am a silent spectator of this forum. I applied 489 SA(75 with SS) under 261311 and got a query from Assessment officer. The query is to have the reference letter from my current employer as I have joined this employer recently.
> PLease note I have just received this and not an invite. But my agency tells me that they are fine with my profile and just want to make sure that I am working currently as the new job is not added in the ACS , whichh was done a year before.
> 
> Thanks
> 189,190,489 FS EOI - Initial Date - 14.03.2017(65 pts), 190 -70PTS, 489 -75 PTS
> 189 EOI Updated Date - 09.07.2018(75 pts), 190-80PTS
> 489 SA SS EOI - 05.07.2019 - 75 Pts (65+10)
> 489 VIC FS EOI - 09.07.2019-85 Pts (75+10)


Hi, 

Did you claim exp. points for that employer which is not in your ACS?


----------



## petston

HI,
I have not claimed any points from my wife and for the new job also. 
Here is the breakdown of my pts

age - 30(Will move to 25 after Aug)
exp - 10( 4 yrs chopped off out of 10 yrs as i am from EEE Stream)
Degree - 15( BE, EEE)
Eng - 20 pts(84,83,88,81)
261311 - Analyst Programmer


----------



## zinnerabegum

Hi, 511112 project administrator- i submitted eoi on 4th july for South Australia with 65 plus 10 points. 
At that time of applying, its in high priority with no conditions. Next day it moved to special conditions. 
Chances for invitation pls?


----------



## kevin.yorke

petston said:


> Hey Folks, I am a silent spectator of this forum. I applied 489 SA(75 with SS) under 261311 and got a query from Assessment officer. The query is to have the reference letter from my current employer as I have joined this employer recently.
> 
> PLease note I have just received this and not an invite. But my agency tells me that they are fine with my profile and just want to make sure that I am working currently as the new job is not added in the ACS , whichh was done a year before.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 189,190,489 FS EOI - Initial Date - *14.03.2018*(65 pts), 190 -70PTS, 489 -75 PTS
> 
> 189 EOI Updated Date - 09.07.2018(75 pts), 190-80PTS
> 
> 489 SA SS EOI - 05.07.2019 - 75 Pts (65+10)
> 
> 489 VIC FS EOI - 09.07.2019-85 Pts (75+10)




Hi 

Can you let us know what date you received case officer contact? Have you responded yet? It will be interesting to see how quickly they process once you have supplied the information requested. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarot

I want to ask one question for a particular job code does the designation matters or job responsibilities?
I mean I am working as an assistant manager from past 2.3 years but my total experience is 6.8 years so for production manager ( which I want to apply)
RNR matters or my period of job as assistant manager??


----------



## arosebeveridge

Hi folks - I'm new to this...so forgive me if this isn't the correct thread to post on...

I submitted an EOI to South Australia for a 489 visa on 11 July. 

However, I'm looking for a bit of advice. Say SA invites me to apply before the 489 cut off, and I submit my EOI to the Department of Home Affairs before the new 491 visa commences, will my visa application progress as a 489? And will this mean that I will still be able to apply for PR (via 887 visa) after two years? 

Many thanks!


----------



## GSM82

arosebeveridge said:


> Hi folks - I'm new to this...so forgive me if this isn't the correct thread to post on...
> 
> I submitted an EOI to South Australia for a 489 visa on 11 July.
> 
> However, I'm looking for a bit of advice. Say SA invites me to apply before the 489 cut off, and I submit my EOI to the Department of Home Affairs before the new 491 visa commences, will my visa application progress as a 489? And will this mean that I will still be able to apply for PR (via 887 visa) after two years?
> 
> Many thanks!


Yes, if you apply for a 489 visa before 15th November then you'll receive a 489 visa with subsequent 887 visa. After 15th november the 489 will cease to exist and only 491 will remain.


----------



## arosebeveridge

GSM82 said:


> arosebeveridge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks - I'm new to this...so forgive me if this isn't the correct thread to post on...
> 
> I submitted an EOI to South Australia for a 489 visa on 11 July.
> 
> However, I'm looking for a bit of advice. Say SA invites me to apply before the 489 cut off, and I submit my EOI to the Department of Home Affairs before the new 491 visa commences, will my visa application progress as a 489? And will this mean that I will still be able to apply for PR (via 887 visa) after two years?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you apply for a 489 visa before 15th November then you'll receive a 489 visa with subsequent 887 visa. After 15th november the 489 will cease to exist and only 491 will remain.
Click to expand...


Thank you for clearing that up! 

Has anyone that applied at the beginning of the month had any luck in securing an invitation yet? Do you think SA will complete applications for all those applying for their 489 sponsorship prior to the September 10th cut off?


----------



## zinnerabegum

bahlv said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> So time to play ball .. plenty of time
> 
> layball:




I too applied on 4th july with 65 plus 10 for SA 489 511112 project administrator. on 4th july, no condition and availability is high. next day, it went to special conditions.

Chances of invite pls?


----------



## petston

*Petston*



kevin.yorke said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you let us know what date you received case officer contact? Have you responded yet? It will be interesting to see how quickly they process once you have supplied the information requested.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HI Kevin,

I got this query on July 25th from the state assessment officer and not the case officer(DOHA) . Technically, I have not received the invite yet officially. But the assessment officer has requested the reference letter for my current employment. After which, he may nominate me for the SA or may even reject that. 

I am not sure about the process of SA SS and particularly my case looks like a different scenario than the usual process. 

I have given my LETTER OF EMPLOYMENT for the current employment when I applied my EOI but that lady is asking me the reference letter . 

Thanks


----------



## khoaduong

petston said:


> HI Kevin,
> 
> I got this query on July 25th from the state assessment officer and not the case officer(DOHA) . Technically, I have not received the invite yet officially. But the assessment officer has requested the reference letter for my current employment. After which, he may nominate me for the SA or may even reject that.
> 
> I am not sure about the process of SA SS and particularly my case looks like a different scenario than the usual process.
> 
> I have given my LETTER OF EMPLOYMENT for the current employment when I applied my EOI but that lady is asking me the reference letter .
> 
> Thanks


One thing to clarify, when submitting your application, didn't you upload the reference letter of the current employer?


----------



## petston

khoaduong said:


> One thing to clarify, when submitting your application, didn't you upload the reference letter of the current employer?


No Brother, My agency asked me the offer letter only. So i gave them that.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

petston said:


> No Brother, My agency asked me the offer letter only. So i gave them that.


That is the issue here. You should have uploaded a reference letter with job description.


----------



## kevin.yorke

petston said:


> HI Kevin,
> 
> 
> 
> I got this query on July 25th from the state assessment officer and not the case officer(DOHA) . Technically, I have not received the invite yet officially. But the assessment officer has requested the reference letter for my current employment. After which, he may nominate me for the SA or may even reject that.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about the process of SA SS and particularly my case looks like a different scenario than the usual process.
> 
> 
> 
> I have given my LETTER OF EMPLOYMENT for the current employment when I applied my EOI but that lady is asking me the reference letter .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Thanks for your reply.. hope you get your invite soon. Please let us know when you receive it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

soheil_ershadi said:


> petston said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Brother, My agency asked me the offer letter only. So i gave them that.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the issue here. You should have uploaded a reference letter with job description.
Click to expand...

Hi please can you tell me what is the difference between reference letter and letter of employment.


----------



## petston

Realy85 said:


> Hi please can you tell me what is the difference between reference letter and letter of employment.


Reference letter holds the ROLES & RESPONSIBILITIES on the company letter head which requires the attestation of Notary
Letter of Employment confirms your employment with organization.


----------



## Realy85

petston said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please can you tell me what is the difference between reference letter and letter of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Reference letter holds the ROLES & RESPONSIBILITIES on the company letter head which requires the attestation of Notary
> Letter of Employment confirms your employment with organization.
Click to expand...


Thanx


----------



## GSN

petston said:


> Hey Folks, I am a silent spectator of this forum. I applied 489 SA(75 with SS) under 261311 and got a query from Assessment officer. The query is to have the reference letter from my current employer as I have joined this employer recently.
> PLease note I have just received this and not an invite. But my agency tells me that they are fine with my profile and just want to make sure that I am working currently as the new job is not added in the ACS , whichh was done a year before.
> 
> Thanks
> 189,190,489 FS EOI - Initial Date - 14.03.2017(65 pts), 190 -70PTS, 489 -75 PTS
> 189 EOI Updated Date - 09.07.2018(75 pts), 190-80PTS
> 489 SA SS EOI - 05.07.2019 - 75 Pts (65+10)
> 489 VIC FS EOI - 09.07.2019-85 Pts (75+10)


Hi Friend

Did Immigration SA send your their query to the email you claimed in your application or they sent through online system? Many thanks!


----------



## ntminhduc90

Gents,
Just received my ITA for 190 few mins ago. 39 days from submission (20/6)
Code: 233612 Petroleum engineering
Offshore
Highpoint (75+5)
Gudluck everyone. Hope you all get the mail very soon.


----------



## petston

GSN said:


> Hi Friend
> 
> Did Immigration SA send your their query to the email you claimed in your application or they sent through online system? Many thanks!


My agency received the email from SA ImmigrationSkilled asking me to submit the reference letter by* Aug 1*. But I don't know If would get the invite after submitting this .
Any Experts here could tell us about my scenario. May be *Mr.JontyMorgan* could explain this


----------



## Swap99neel

Why are you saying that you won't get invite after submission of ref doc? You might be failed to submit and officer is asking it. Ref doc is mandatory doc for claiming experience. Submit the doc and hope for the best. Don't think negative. As of now only 3 members of this forum atleast got an update and you are one of them. Submit the doc and relax. Result will be positive.


----------



## petston

Swap99neel said:


> Why are you saying that you won't get invite after submission of ref doc? You might be failed to submit and officer is asking it. Ref doc is mandatory doc for claiming experience. Submit the doc and hope for the best. Don't think negative. As of now only 3 members of this forum atleast got an update and you are one of them. Submit the doc and relax. Result will be positive.




:brick:
Sure bro. Fingers Crossed


----------



## khoaduong

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> Just received my ITA for 190 few mins ago. 39 days from submission (20/6)
> Code: 233612 Petroleum engineering
> Offshore
> Highpoint (75+5)
> Gudluck everyone. Hope you all get the mail very soon.


Congrats bro!


----------



## soheil_ershadi

petston said:


> My agency received the email from SA ImmigrationSkilled asking me to submit the reference letter by* Aug 1*. But I don't know If would get the invite after submitting this .
> Any Experts here could tell us about my scenario. May be *Mr.JontyMorgan* could explain this


What was the document you submitted during the submission? because SA needs reference letter in the first place.


----------



## singlarun

Is South Australia presently accepting 489 applications from telecom network engineers(263312)? I have 85(75+10) points. They have mentioned following condition against my occupation don't understand whether I shall lodge EOI for 489 or not?

Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field; Not available for High Points nomination from 05/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 05/07/2019


----------



## khoaduong

singlarun said:


> Is South Australia presently accepting 489 applications from telecom network engineers(263312)? I have 85(75+10) points. They have mentioned following condition against my occupation don't understand whether I shall lodge EOI for 489 or not?
> 
> Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field; Not available for High Points nomination from 05/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 05/07/2019


No, you need to have SA study or living there.


----------



## singlarun

Ok.


----------



## SAMIRA6081

I applied on 4 July for 489 South Australia for Civil Engineering Draftsperson with 65+10 points and I have not gotten any response or request from assessment officer.
When do You think they start to release outcome?
is there possibility for rejection?

My points:
age 25
qualifications 10
experience 15
PTE 10
partner 5 with 261313 Software Engineer
State sponsorship 10
assessment with Vetassess


----------



## tnk009

SAMIRA6081 said:


> I applied on 4 July for 489 South Australia for Civil Engineering Draftsperson with 65+10 points and I have not gotten any response or request from assessment officer.
> When do You think they start to release outcome?
> is there possibility for rejection?
> 
> My points:
> age 25
> qualifications 10
> experience 15
> PTE 10
> partner 5 with 261313 Software Engineer
> State sponsorship 10
> assessment with Vetassess



If you have not fabricated any evidence to claim the points then you should hear positively from them after 2-3 weeks from today. It can be delayed as 100 or 1000s of people have lodged the application on 4th July.
Contact from the SA assessment office is rare and usually, you get the invitation email from SA and DHA if you have provided all the required documents.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

tnk009 said:


> If you have not fabricated any evidence to claim the points then you should hear positively from them after 2-3 weeks from today. It can be delayed as 100 or 1000s of people have lodged the application on 4th July.
> Contact from the SA assessment office is rare and usually, you get the invitation email from SA and DHA if you have provided all the required documents.


What if you made any mistake during the submission? I am asking this because I forgot to upload work reference letter in my application and I am fearing they will reject my application... oh God please help...


----------



## khoaduong

soheil_ershadi said:


> What if you made any mistake during the submission? I am asking this because I forgot to upload work reference letter in my application and I am fearing they will reject my application... oh God please help...


Did you forget to upload all reference letters or just one of them?


----------



## soheil_ershadi

khoaduong said:


> Did you forget to upload all reference letters or just one of them?


I just needed to upload one... I am quite sure I have uploaded it but because if i did not upload it it would not let me to continue to the next section. But when I look at my application right now it is empty. I called them and they told me to email it to them... I hope they don't reject my application.


----------



## khoaduong

soheil_ershadi said:


> I just needed to upload one... I am quite sure I have uploaded it but because if i did not upload it it would not let me to continue to the next section. But when I look at my application right now it is empty. I called them and they told me to email it to them... I hope they don't reject my application.


Pray for it because they only allow uploading new documents in case they request.


----------



## RichaBhardwaj

Hi Experts

If I have created an EOI in SkillSelect for 190 Victoria or any other state. Do i need to register on the state sites separately as well ?


----------



## soheil_ershadi

khoaduong said:


> Pray for it because they only allow uploading new documents in case they request.


Some guys said that they will request if you have a missing documents. I hope they do contact me for further document, although I sent an email with the document attached to it.


----------



## tnk009

soheil_ershadi said:


> I just needed to upload one... I am quite sure I have uploaded it but because if i did not upload it it would not let me to continue to the next section. But when I look at my application right now it is empty. I called them and they told me to email it to them... I hope they don't reject my application.


Just email them and relax. You can't do more than that.
I don't think they will reject your application due to this.
4th July was chaos and 1000s of people have made mistakes while submitting the application so they can't reject them due to mistakes.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

tnk009 said:


> Just email them and relax. You can't do more than that.
> I don't think they will reject your application due to this.
> 4th July was chaos and 1000s of people have made mistakes while submitting the application so they can't reject them due to mistakes.


That's exactly what I am saying. It was so chaotic... It was just like a battle... 
I emailed them today and got the reply just right now : 

We have attached your email to your application and it will be considered during the assessment.



Please note that you cannot submit any mandatory documents after submission. If you have failed to attach a mandatory document, the information may not be considered.



Unless Immigration SA specifically request further documentation, you do not need to submit anything further.



Thank you for your interest in South Australia.


----------



## Realy85

Whatever people are posting here seems like that they have started to work on 4th July applications. Is this true? So I applied on 6 July means that we are in a queue. Please experts provide your feedbacks.


----------



## jontymorgan

RichaBhardwaj said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> If I have created an EOI in SkillSelect for 190 Victoria or any other state. Do i need to register on the state sites separately as well ?


SA will not normally nominate someone if more than one state is selected on the EOI which is linked to the SA application. You should create a separate EOI with only SA selected.


----------



## tnk009

Realy85 said:


> Whatever people are posting here seems like that they have started to work on 4th July applications. Is this true? So I applied on 6 July means that we are in a queue. Please experts provide your feedbacks.


SA process the nomination based on the applicate date rather than points. Its first come first basis for SA.
Your application will be processed after they processed all the application of 4th July. Keep in mind they have a huge backlog of 4th July to clear before they move to next date.
As they (re)open for accepting the state nomination application on 4th July for 2019-20, a lot of people have filed the application on 4th July.


----------



## Realy85

tnk009 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever people are posting here seems like that they have started to work on 4th July applications. Is this true? So I applied on 6 July means that we are in a queue. Please experts provide your feedbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> SA process the nomination based on the applicate date rather than points. Its first come first basis for SA.
> Your application will be processed after they processed all the application of 4th July. Keep in mind they have a huge backlog of 4th July to clear before they move to next date.
> As they (re)open for accepting the state nomination application on 4th July for 2019-20, a lot of people have filed the application on 4th July.
Click to expand...


Yes I am aware of this and all this was due to delay result of Pte which I was supposed to get on 3 but they took more days and I got on 5 late night. So that was the only reason for late submission. But anyways I am hopeful to get it soon.


----------



## harry786786

My assessment is expiring on 4th aug,recently applied renewal (srg35) with Vetassess.Please suggest what to do now.Is there any other option for me to hold my application with expired assessment until its get renewed.Please HELP..


----------



## Swap99neel

Read this blog of last 10 days. One person was in the same situation. He took some steps and got it through. Steps needs to be taken in such cases also given on SA immigration site.


----------



## harry786786

yes dear i've seen that lucky person case and he got his invitation on his last day..My agent told me that they already requested to SA enquiry section,hope they consider my case before the expiry date of my assessment. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Realy85

harry786786 said:


> yes dear i've seen that lucky person case and he got his invitation on his last day..My agent told me that they already requested to SA enquiry section,hope they consider my case before the expiry date of my assessment.



All the best. Fingers crossed


----------



## Adelaidean

soheil_ershadi said:


> I just needed to upload one... I am quite sure I have uploaded it but because if i did not upload it it would not let me to continue to the next section. But when I look at my application right now it is empty. I called them and they told me to email it to them... I hope they don't reject my application.


If they(SA) have told you to email them, then you need not worry at all. They won't reject you for this specific reason.


----------



## vattic

harry786786 said:


> My assessment is expiring on 4th aug,recently applied renewal (srg35) with Vetassess.Please suggest what to do now.Is there any other option for me to hold my application with expired assessment until its get renewed.Please HELP..


Please send an email to SA explaining the issue, they would provide you the path forward. Probably will send the invitation asap.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## Ranzeet

Is there any whats app group created for same ?


----------



## Realy85

I also need a WhatsApp group


----------



## tnk009

Realy85 said:


> I also need a WhatsApp group


Good idea. Why don't one of you form the group? But the challenge is how to share the number as I don't think it is allowed to share the phone numbers or email address here.


----------



## rianess

tnk009 said:


> Good idea. Why don't one of you form the group? But the challenge is how to share the number as I don't think it is allowed to share the phone numbers or email address here.



There's a work-around for that. Once the whatsapp group is created, click the Group Info and then obtain the "Invite to Group via Link" link, as shown in this image. That way, no one needs to share numbers here. Once the link is posted, then anyone interested to join can just click on it to join the Whatsapp group.


----------



## arosebeveridge

Hi, I applied to SA for 489 visa on 11th July - my occupation was still open, but has since went to special conditions.

However, my question is - do you think SA will process all 489 EOI submitted in July before the cut off of 10th September? Or do you think some will be processed as the new 491 instead when it commences in November? 

Thanks!


----------



## Zsu

arosebeveridge said:


> Hi, I applied to SA for 489 visa on 11th July - my occupation was still open, but has since went to special conditions.
> 
> However, my question is - do you think SA will process all 489 EOI submitted in July before the cut off of 10th September? Or do you think some will be processed as the new 491 instead when it commences in November?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I got the info from my MARA agent, that all 489 applications which are valid in the SA system will be invited before 10 Sept. I guess we can expect the first invites in the mid or end of August.


----------



## Swap99neel

Great news.


----------



## ntminhduc90

Zsu said:


> Hi, I got the info from my MARA agent, that all 489 applications which are valid in the SA system will be invited before 10 Sept. I guess we can expect the first invites in the mid or end of August.


@khoaduong: good news for you.


----------



## khoaduong

ntminhduc90 said:


> @khoaduong: good news for you.


Cannot wait anymore.


----------



## ntminhduc90

khoaduong said:


> Cannot wait anymore.


hope u get it by mid of Aug


----------



## Swap99neel

How much time it takes from ITA to actual visa.


----------



## jontymorgan

Swap99neel said:


> How much time it takes from ITA to actual visa.


There is no way to know how long it will take. Some people get their visa in a couple of months while others wait well over a year. For most people it seems to take between 3 and 10 months.


----------



## Swap99neel

That's quite disappointing 😞.


----------



## bahlv

jontymorgan said:


> There is no way to know how long it will take. Some people get their visa in a couple of months while others wait well over a year. For most people it seems to take between 3 and 10 months.


Hey Jonty,

Are you in Adelaide?

I am planning to visit once with family and stay in a Serviced Apartment to experience the city. I am expecting the invite @85 points. 

However if I get 190 or 189, I will drop the plan. 

Can you suggest the right area to stay if I need to experience 1) city life 2) business district 3) general stuff like transport, restaurants and other social infra

Also how do you rate SA if you have traveled to other parts of Oz?


----------



## harry786786

Hello friends,got my invitation today.was applied on 4th of july...thank you all for your support and good advices,hope the next level will also be completed without any hurdle..


----------



## vattic

harry786786 said:


> Hello friends,got my invitation today.was applied on 4th of july...thank you all for your support and good advices,hope the next level will also be completed without any hurdle..


Congratulations Harry...! 

Let us know, 

Your occupation and the points including State nominations?

Cheers,

Vattic


----------



## soheil_ershadi

harry786786 said:


> Hello friends,got my invitation today.was applied on 4th of july...thank you all for your support and good advices,hope the next level will also be completed without any hurdle..



Congrats dude. Now apply for visa ASAP. What is your occupation and point? 
regards


----------



## bahlv

harry786786 said:


> Hello friends,got my invitation today.was applied on 4th of july...thank you all for your support and good advices,hope the next level will also be completed without any hurdle..


Congrats mate


----------



## Swap99neel

Harry's case was one of a special case where his assessment is expiring on August 4.
Occupation doesn't matter here. Next stage will be initiated as soon as he submit all the docs along with valid assessment report.


----------



## petston

harry786786 said:


> Hello friends,got my invitation today.was applied on 4th of july...thank you all for your support and good advices,hope the next level will also be completed without any hurdle..


Congratulations Bro


----------



## kittu8992

Congratulations Harry nice to see that SA consider your Request. 
Guys with Expiry and documentation issues Plz contact SA. They are responsive and helpful in getting issues addressed.


----------



## khoaduong

harry786786 said:


> Hello friends,got my invitation today.was applied on 4th of july...thank you all for your support and good advices,hope the next level will also be completed without any hurdle..


Congrats bro!


----------



## kittu8992

Hi Everyone,
I have been a mute Spector of many forum to migrate to Australia from past 3yrs. Just to clear all ☁ and make it more easy on the process for SA. 

If you able to submit your application, make payments and if your documents are very clear then SA will nominate you and you will get an ITA(if claims and documents are not fake)

If you have issue with Expiry of any documents or claims please reach out to South Australia by calling them they are very quick in responding to help u get the ITA.

If any documents expires after ITA. Its not an issues as EOI freezes after ITA date. I.e, document date should be valid on the date of ITA.

So if you have already logged the application chill and wait for the ITA.


----------



## Tansa09

Hello Everyone, I'm new to this forum.
I applied to SA with 75 points on 4 July as a web designer. How soon should I expect the ITA?


----------



## Swap99neel

take 20 minutes out from your busy schedule and read this forum for last 10 days. Almost all of your queries get resolved. However, answer to your this query is also given on SA website as this is a general question and everyone eager to know result as soon as possible.


----------



## tosaurabhgupta

kittu8992 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been a mute Spector of many forum to migrate to Australia from past 3yrs. Just to clear all ☁ and make it more easy on the process for SA.
> 
> If you able to submit your application, make payments and if your documents are very clear then SA will nominate you and you will get an ITA(if claims and documents are not fake)
> 
> If you have issue with Expiry of any documents or claims please reach out to South Australia by calling them they are very quick in responding to help u get the ITA.
> 
> If any documents expires after ITA. Its not an issues as EOI freezes after ITA date. I.e, document date should be valid on the date of ITA.
> 
> So if you have already logged the application chill and wait for the ITA.


Hi,

I called and emailed them in advance that my skill assessment is going to expired soon, however they have not reverted, neither expedited my application. Now my skill assessment is expired and bit worry now that what will be the SA outcome. Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## kittu8992

tosaurabhgupta said:


> kittu8992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I have been a mute Spector of many forum to migrate to Australia from past 3yrs. Just to clear all ☁ and make it more easy on the process for SA.
> 
> If you able to submit your application, make payments and if your documents are very clear then SA will nominate you and you will get an ITA(if claims and documents are not fake)
> 
> If you have issue with Expiry of any documents or claims please reach out to South Australia by calling them they are very quick in responding to help u get the ITA.
> 
> If any documents expires after ITA. Its not an issues as EOI freezes after ITA date. I.e, document date should be valid on the date of ITA.
> 
> So if you have already logged the application chill and wait for the ITA.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I called and emailed them in advance that my skill assessment is going to expired soon, however they have not reverted, neither expedited my application. Now my skill assessment is expired and bit worry now that what will be the SA outcome. Any help would be highly appreciated.
Click to expand...

Which date did you try to give a call. What is the date of expiry for your skill.


----------



## kittu8992

Tansa09 said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm new to this forum.
> I applied to SA with 75 points on 4 July as a web designer. How soon should I expect the ITA?


You should get the ITA by September 11 😉


----------



## ghewa

Does South Australia open for Highpoints anytime soon?


----------



## khoaduong

ghewa said:


> Does South Australia open for Highpoints anytime soon?


Depend on the occupation, better to check on their website.


----------



## jontymorgan

ghewa said:


> Does South Australia open for Highpoints anytime soon?


SA is currently open for high points if you have 85 points or more. However, there are certain occupations which are closed to high points and these will not reopen for 190 visas until July next year. We do not know at this time what the availability will look like for the new 491 visa in November.


----------



## Adelaidean

Hi guys!

What if I lose my current job after receiving the invitation from SA? What am I supposed to do?
I cannot edit my EOI to set the end date of my last employment which is empty for now. Am I suppose to contact SA or home affairs department or do nothing?


----------



## tosaurabhgupta

kittu8992 said:


> Which date did you try to give a call. What is the date of expiry for your skill.


I called them 2-3 days in advance. It got expired on 2nd Aug 2019.


----------



## kittu8992

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> What if I lose my current job after receiving the invitation from SA? What am I supposed to do?
> I cannot edit my EOI to set the end date of my last employment which is empty for now. Am I suppose to contact SA or home affairs department or do nothing?


EOI freeze on the date of ITA. If you have lost the job before the ITA pls update the EOI end date and notify SA. If you lost the job after receiving the ITA. This would not affect your points so it will not be a issue submit the relieving document when filing for the Visa.


----------



## seemslykme

Hello, I have rec'd a Positive Outcome for my Assessment in July 2018 for the Occupation Recruitment Consultant. My agent told me that July 19, SA opened however my occupation was removed from the list. How can we check this. I have seen today's Occupation list and this Occupation if RC shows " Under Special Condts" Only. Any idea if there could be chances of the state opening up this year for this occupation? Please advise.


----------



## jontymorgan

seemslykme said:


> Hello, I have rec'd a Positive Outcome for my Assessment in July 2018 for the Occupation Recruitment Consultant. My agent told me that July 19, SA opened however my occupation was removed from the list. How can we check this. I have seen today's Occupation list and this Occupation if RC shows " Under Special Condts" Only. Any idea if there could be chances of the state opening up this year for this occupation? Please advise.


Your occupation is still on the SA regular state nomination list but the regular, high points, and chain migration quotas were filled within a few hours of the application window opening on 4 July. The quota will not be reset for the 190 visa until July next year. However, with 489 visas being replaced by 491 visas in November we don't yet know what availability there will be for 491 visas when they are introduced.


----------



## tnk009

jontymorgan said:


> Your occupation is still on the SA regular state nomination list but the regular, high points, and chain migration quotas were filled within a few hours of the application window opening on 4 July. The quota will not be reset for the 190 visa until July next year. However, with 489 visas being replaced by 491 visas in November we don't yet know what availability there will be for 491 visas when they are introduced.


Hi Jonty,
Do you mean that in Nov'16, SA will reset their quota for 491 visa?


----------



## soheil_ershadi

tnk009 said:


> Hi Jonty,
> Do you mean that in Nov'16, SA will reset their quota for 491 visa?


Most likely. It was quite clear that they reduced to quota of 489 visa in July.


----------



## petston

jontymorgan said:


> Your occupation is still on the SA regular state nomination list but the regular, high points, and chain migration quotas were filled within a few hours of the application window opening on 4 July. The quota will not be reset for the 190 visa until July next year. However, with 489 visas being replaced by 491 visas in November we don't yet know what availability there will be for 491 visas when they are introduced.


Hi Jontymorgan, I have some doubt on my SA Application.
I have applied for state nomination on July 4 for 261311(75 pts with SS) and on July 25, Assessment officer from SA Immigration requested my Reference letter of my current employment, as I have joined my New employer recently. So , I gave them on July 31(Due date Aug 1). Moreover, I will be losing 5 points for my age by Aug 29. Nevertheless, I am planning to request my agency to send a email to them if I am not getting any invite by Aug 15 or something. But in the meantime, May i request you to let me know if you have seen any such scenario like mine in your earlier experience. Bcos, I dont know how long assessment officer will take to acknowledge the documents and move them to next level(Sending Invite) after taking September due date(Instruction from DIBP to State to complete the nomination) into consideration.

Your expertise is requested here. Thanks


----------



## soheil_ershadi

petston said:


> Hi Jontymorgan, I have some doubt on my SA Application.
> I have applied for state nomination on July 4 for 261311(75 pts with SS) and on July 25, Assessment officer from SA Immigration requested my Reference letter of my current employment, as I have joined my New employer recently. So , I gave them on July 31(Due date Aug 1). Moreover, I will be losing 5 points for my age by Aug 29. Nevertheless, I am planning to request my agency to send a email to them if I am not getting any invite by Aug 15 or something. But in the meantime, May i request you to let me know if you have seen any such scenario like mine in your earlier experience. Bcos, I dont know how long assessment officer will take to acknowledge the documents and move them to next level(Sending Invite) after taking September due date(Instruction from DIBP to State to complete the nomination) into consideration.
> 
> Your expertise is requested here. Thanks


You should send an email and also make some phone calls to follow up your case.


----------



## petston

soheil_ershadi said:


> You should send an email and also make some phone calls to follow up your case.


Yeah, My agency has mailed them today.


----------



## Tansa09

Has anyone received invitation from South Australia and will the invitation round be based on first come first applied basis or the points, please suggest?


----------



## vattic

Tansa09 said:


> Has anyone received invitation from South Australia and will the invitation round be based on first come first applied basis or the points, please suggest?


Not much updates yet for regular applicants without any exception. Hoping in the coming week for any update. Yes it is first come first serve method in SA. Please read some valuable comments from JontyMorgan related to SA application process on previous pages. You will have a good idea from those.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## Tansa09

Thanks Vattic


----------



## Tansa09

I have heard people saying once you get the invitation, it becomes sure that you will get the visa. How true this is?


----------



## ntminhduc90

Tansa09 said:


> I have heard people saying once you get the invitation, it becomes sure that you will get the visa. How true this is?


i think if everything you claim is true and you have strong evidences for them, there is no reason for not getting grant.


----------



## Realy85

*South Austranlia State Sponsorship*

Now the dilemma is when are they gonna send invites.... All waiting for this as it's already four weeks and the timeline is 8 weeks. But with the closure of 489 and limited time frame it's still unsure when are they gonna start moving.


----------



## GSM82

They have until September 10th to send invites, so we just have to wait, probably on the first week of september they'll start issuing invitations.


----------



## cincoy

Hey guys, they have started rolling out the invitations. I applied on 4th July, occupation 233211, received Aug 9, 2019. Good luck to you all.


----------



## vattic

cincoy said:


> Hey guys, they have started rolling out the invitations. I applied on 4th July, occupation 233211, received Aug 9, 2019. Good luck to you all.


Congratulations bro...!

Can you please tell me things below:

1. You have any exceptions such as expiring onshore visa/expiring assessment which you have mentioned to SA?
2. Can you please tell your last 4 digits on the application, not necessarily exact, say mine is 48XX.

Cheers and all the best for your lodging ...!

Vattic


----------



## cincoy

1. I’m offshore, no exception
2. Mine is 47Xx, you’re very close bro


----------



## vattic

cincoy said:


> 1. I’m offshore, no exception
> 2. Mine is 47Xx, you’re very close bro


Great...Thanks mate....fingers crossed..! Let's see, many will report success of getting ITA later in the day..!


----------



## vattic

cincoy said:


> Hey guys, they have started rolling out the invitations. I applied on 4th July, occupation 233211, received Aug 9, 2019. Good luck to you all.


Bro,

Just check whether you got another email from DHA ? You should have two emails...!


----------



## angel14

I have submitted my EOI last July 9 for 489 visa. Hoping to get the ITA next week. <crossing fingers>


----------



## Realy85

A great weekend probably. With a lot of hopes for next week


----------



## petston

*Petston*



petston said:


> Yeah, My agency has mailed them today.


HI Guys,

Happy to inform you that I have received an approval from SA and a invite to apply for visa. 

Petston


----------



## khoaduong

petston said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received an approval from SA and a invite to apply for visa.
> 
> Petston


Congrats bro.


----------



## petston

khoaduong said:


> Congrats bro.


Thanks a lot bro


----------



## vattic

petston said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received an approval from SA and a invite to apply for visa.
> 
> Petston


Mate, 

Congrats...can you just let us know your occupation and the last 4 digits of the application...?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## petston

vattic said:


> Mate,
> 
> Congrats...can you just let us know your occupation and the last 4 digits of the application...?
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


Thank you Bro. 
My Occupation is Analyst programmer. 
Wats that Last 4 digits of the Application. You mean EOI reference number ? 
My Agency is doing everything for me, So I am not that much familiar with these things actually. Sorry abt that.


----------



## khoaduong

petston said:


> Thank you Bro.
> My Occupation is Analyst programmer.
> Wats that Last 4 digits of the Application. You mean EOI reference number ?
> My Agency is doing everything for me, So I am not that much familiar with these things actually. Sorry abt that.


He means about your GSM application number of South Australia.


----------



## kanovar

cincoy said:


> 1. I’m offshore, no exception
> 2. Mine is 47Xx, you’re very close bro


Strange, I applied on 27th July but my last 4 digits are 44xx


----------



## vattic

kanovar said:


> Strange, I applied on 27th July but my last 4 digits are 44xx


Are you sure, you did on 27-July? 

Then I think we have separate numbers for each occupation?


----------



## cincoy

vattic said:


> Bro,
> 
> Just check whether you got another email from DHA ? You should have two emails...!


Yes, two emails bro


----------



## khoaduong

cincoy said:


> Hey guys, they have started rolling out the invitations. I applied on 4th July, occupation 233211, received Aug 9, 2019. Good luck to you all.


Congrats, what your points bro?


----------



## petston

khoaduong said:


> He means about your GSM application number of South Australia.


Oh okie Bro.
Here is the same - XXX85XX


----------



## cincoy

khoaduong said:


> Congrats, what your points bro?


60+10 bro


----------



## khoaduong

cincoy said:


> 60+10 bro


Thank bro, great news ahead.


----------



## kanovar

vattic said:


> Are you sure, you did on 27-July?
> 
> Then I think we have separate numbers for each occupation?


I'm sure bro


----------



## rico_m_us

Hi 

Could you please confirm if you have also get invite notification on your email as well along with your agency or only agency got it on your behalf?


----------



## rico_m_us

petston said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received an approval from SA and a invite to apply for visa.
> 
> Petston


Hi 

Could you please confirm if you have also get invite notification on your email as well along with your agency or only agency got it on your behalf?


----------



## Realy85

rico_m_us said:


> petston said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received an approval from SA and a invite to apply for visa.
> 
> Petston
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Could you please confirm if you have also get invite notification on your email as well along with your agency or only agency got it on your behalf?
Click to expand...


I have same query...


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Hey friends, I had applied for 489 SA at 70+10 points as a software tester on 3 rd July 2019, I m still waiting for my invitation. My friend applied at 65+10 points for software engineer got the invitation.
I m bit worried ll I receive invitation? Kindly suggest?


----------



## Tansa09

On what date did your friend apply?


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*



jontymorgan said:


> SA is currently open for high points if you have 85 points or more. However, there are certain occupations which are closed to high points and these will not reopen for 190 visas until July next year. We do not know at this time what the availability will look like for the new 491 visa in November.


Hi Jonty, I had applied for 489 SA at 70+10 points as a software tester on 3 rd July 2019, I m still waiting for my invitation. My friend applied at 65+10 points for software engineer got the invitation.
I m bit worried ll I receive invitation? Kindly suggest?


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*



Tansa09 said:


> On what date did your friend apply?


We applied together on 3rd July same date, mine was 2 minutes earlier


----------



## Realy85

rituskamboj said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA is currently open for high points if you have 85 points or more. However, there are certain occupations which are closed to high points and these will not reopen for 190 visas until July next year. We do not know at this time what the availability will look like for the new 491 visa in November.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jonty, I had applied for 489 SA at 70+10 points as a software tester on 3 rd July 2019, I m still waiting for my invitation. My friend applied at 65+10 points for software engineer got the invitation.
> I m bit worried ll I receive invitation? Kindly suggest?
Click to expand...


Dear I think it's first come first serve basis and please quote the date and time your friend applied


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*



Tansa09 said:


> On what date did your friend apply?


We applied together on 3rd July, My application Submitted 2 minutes earlier.


----------



## rituskamboj

Hey Friends, just wanted to ask is there different series for different occupations. For ex my application no last 4 digits are 56XX, i applied on 3 rd July as Software tester and still waiting for my invitation.
Every application which is submitted with correct information ll get invited?

its really getting tuff to wait everyday for invitation?
I m loosing all my hopes?


----------



## GSM82

rituskamboj said:


> Hey Friends, just wanted to ask is there different series for different occupations. For ex my application no last 4 digits are 56XX, i applied on 3 rd July as Software tester and still waiting for my invitation.
> Every application which is submitted with correct information ll get invited?
> 
> its really getting tuff to wait everyday for invitation?
> I m loosing all my hopes?


I don't think you should loose any hope until you receive their invitation or refusal.
I applied on 4th and my last digits are 45XX
I believe it is a first come first serve, but once they start on your application, it get take longer than an application they started looking after yours you know?

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jontymorgan

rituskamboj said:


> We applied together on 3rd July same date, mine was 2 minutes earlier


Applications are normally processed in the order received but that does not necessarily mean approvals are given in exactly the same order. I expect there are factors such as what documents need reviewing, what checks and verification are needed, and even which member of staff the application is allocated to which mean some applications take longer to process than others. 

As availability is determined at the time your application is submitted, the fact that someone who applied after you receives their invitation first does not affect whether you will receive an invitation.


----------



## petston

Hi Bro, we get two emails one from SA immigration which is also copied to ur agency. Then another email(skillselect) from home affairs straight to the applicant. You have to forward that 2nd email to ur agency. Moreover, actual invite pdf will be there in ur skillselect account


----------



## Realy85

Hello guys
I am glad to announce that I have recieved an invitation from South Australia. Feeling so happy and thanks for this forum.


----------



## Tansa09

Congrats...


----------



## Tansa09

On what date did you apply? And at what points
Also please tell application last 4 digits.


----------



## Realy85

Tansa09 said:


> On what date did you apply? And at what points
> Also please tell application last 4 digits.


Thanks dear
I applied on 6 July
Points 60+10
And what are last 4digits?


----------



## Realy85

Can you please suggest now what all documents do I need to submit.


----------



## bahlv

Realy85 said:


> Thanks dear
> I applied on 6 July
> Points 60+10
> And what are last 4digits?


Wow
What's your occupation and are you onshore? 

I'm waiting with 75+10 applied on 4th July

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

bahlv said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear
> I applied on 6 July
> Points 60+10
> And what are last 4digits?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow
> What's your occupation and are you onshore?
> 
> I'm waiting with 75+10 applied on 4th July
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Occupation is real estate representative
And offshore


----------



## kevin.yorke

Realy85 said:


> Hello guys
> I am glad to announce that I have recieved an invitation from South Australia. Feeling so happy and thanks for this forum.




Congrats 190 or 489? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.yorke

petston said:


> Hi Bro, we get two emails one from SA immigration which is also copied to ur agency. Then another email(skillselect) from home affairs straight to the applicant. You have to forward that 2nd email to ur agency. Moreover, actual invite pdf will be there in ur skillselect account




Did you get 190 or 489? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

kevin.yorke said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys
> I am glad to announce that I have recieved an invitation from South Australia. Feeling so happy and thanks for this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats 190 or 489?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

489 and I received only one email from South Australia but not from DHA


----------



## khoaduong

Guys, I got ITA today. 

Applied on 4th Jul.
Code: 261212
Points: 65+10
Offshore

Good luck to the rest.


----------



## Realy85

khoaduong said:


> Guys, I got ITA today.
> 
> Applied on 4th Jul.
> Code: 261212
> Points: 65+10
> Offshore
> 
> Good luck to the rest.


Congrats and please assist me with documents. That would be of great help. Thanx


----------



## Tansa09

Congrats...can u please tell last four digits of application


----------



## Tansa09

I applied on same day with same points as web designer offshore


----------



## kevin.yorke

khoaduong said:


> Guys, I got ITA today.
> 
> 
> 
> Applied on 4th Jul.
> 
> Code: 261212
> 
> Points: 65+10
> 
> Offshore
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to the rest.




190 or 489? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009

kevin.yorke said:


> 190 or 489?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




10 points means 489. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

I have only received one email from South Australia but not from DHA??? If anyone you have received ITA please tell me if you have received another one. Thanx


----------



## rianess

Realy85 said:


> I have only received one email from South Australia but not from DHA??? If anyone you have received ITA please tell me if you have received another one. Thanx




I received one email from South Aus and one from DHA within the same minute. I can also say the same for some people whose cases I’ve read in this forum.


----------



## tnk009

Realy85 said:


> I have only received one email from South Australia but not from DHA??? If anyone you have received ITA please tell me if you have received another one. Thanx




Did u try to login to your skill select?


----------



## Realy85

tnk009 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only received one email from South Australia but not from DHA??? If anyone you have received ITA please tell me if you have received another one. Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did u try to login to your skill select?
Click to expand...

Maybe my agency got it and they will login themselves as I have no clue about username or password. Will get to know on Monday and will post it soon.
But can you please suggest me documents needed?
I have one more query that I stayed in Australia (Brisbane) from 2009 to August 2010 so do I need PCC too


----------



## viponline27

Guys, I have received the invitation from SA and only one email for now. My agency may have received the DHA email. awaiting an email from them. Thanks for all the information here. 
Applied on 4th of July with 75 points.


----------



## kevin.yorke

viponline27 said:


> Guys, I have received the invitation from SA and only one email for now. My agency may have received the DHA email. awaiting an email from them. Thanks for all the information here.
> Applied on 4th of July with 75 points.




Are you 190 or 489?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif

Realy85 said:


> Maybe my agency got it and they will login themselves as I have no clue about username or password. Will get to know on Monday and will post it soon.
> But can you please suggest me documents needed?
> I have one more query that I stayed in Australia (Brisbane) from 2009 to August 2010 so do I need PCC too


If 12 months or more only then you need PCC. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif

kevin.yorke said:


> Are you 190 or 489?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seems like 190 as per his post in 2018 when he started thinking about 190 visa. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vattic

Hi Jonty,

We have seen SA issuing ITAs more for the applications which are sent through MARA agents. Do you think there is a preference for agents than the individual applicants?

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## jontymorgan

An update from Immigration SA can be found here.

The key points are:

 The last date that 489 visa applications can be submitted is 11am on 14 August 2019
Immigration SA will try to process all 489 visa applications by the deadline of 10 September 2019
If a decision has not been made on your subclass 489 state nomination application by 10 September then Immigration SA will contact you after this date
 190 visa applications will most likely be processed after 10 September so don't expect an invitation until October at the earliest


----------



## jontymorgan

vattic said:


> Hi Jonty,
> 
> We have seen SA issuing ITAs more for the applications which are sent through MARA agents. Do you think there is a preference for agents than the individual applicants?
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


Immigration SA and DIBP aren't allowed to discriminate based on whether you applied through an agent or directly yourself. There could be many reasons for this pattern (e.g. more people apply using an agent than directly) and this forum only has a small subset of the people who apply to SA so no major patterns can be inferred.


----------



## vattic

jontymorgan said:


> Immigration SA and DIBP aren't allowed to discriminate based on whether you applied through an agent or directly yourself. There could be many reasons for this pattern (e.g. more people apply using an agent than directly) and this forum only has a small subset of the people who apply to SA so no major patterns can be inferred.


Thanks Jonty, Sample size is not sufficient to come to a conclusion. But still, I haven't found an individual applicant who got an ITA. Fingers crossed.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## khoaduong

vattic said:


> Thanks Jonty, Sample size is not sufficient to come to a conclusion. But still, I haven't found an individual applicant who got an ITA. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


I know a few guys who not using MARA also got ITA. Mine also.


----------



## viponline27

kevin.yorke said:


> viponline27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I have received the invitation from SA and only one email for now. My agency may have received the DHA email. awaiting an email from them. Thanks for all the information here.
> Applied on 4th of July with 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you 190 or 489?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It is 489.. I can't apply for 190, since I lived in Victoria before being an offshore applicant, though I have all other requirements.


----------



## Tansa09

Is there any web designer who applied on 4 th July got the ita


----------



## saranga89

Tansa09 said:


> Is there any web designer who applied on 4 th July got the ita


Based on ImmiTracker records, there is one Web Developer got invited on 10th of August


----------



## syedahsun

Realy85 said:


> Maybe my agency got it and they will login themselves as I have no clue about username or password. Will get to know on Monday and will post it soon.
> But can you please suggest me documents needed?
> I have one more query that I stayed in Australia (Brisbane) from 2009 to August 2010 so do I need PCC too


Did you receive email directly to your account or to your agent?


----------



## Realy85

syedahsun said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my agency got it and they will login themselves as I have no clue about username or password. Will get to know on Monday and will post it soon.
> But can you please suggest me documents needed?
> I have one more query that I stayed in Australia (Brisbane) from 2009 to August 2010 so do I need PCC too
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive email directly to your account or to your agent?
Click to expand...

Both from SA but agent from DHA


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Guys I got a comment from SA Case office : 

Thank you for the application for South Australian State nomination.

As part of the assessment process, Immigration SA requires the following information:

• Evidence of employment – Please provide evidence of employment with Qatar Airways beyond May 2018. To meet Immigration SA work experience requirement you must have worked 1 full year (within the last three years). The evidence you have provided falls short of this requirement.

Please provide this information by 21/8/19

The thing is that I have never worked for this company and I have not made any claim for the work experience related to Qatar Airways nor in my EOI or SA application and ACS. I emailed them about the mistake they made. But is it normal?! I am so confused.


----------



## tnk009

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guys I got a comment from SA Case office :
> 
> Thank you for the application for South Australian State nomination.
> 
> As part of the assessment process, Immigration SA requires the following information:
> 
> • Evidence of employment – Please provide evidence of employment with Qatar Airways beyond May 2018. To meet Immigration SA work experience requirement you must have worked 1 full year (within the last three years). The evidence you have provided falls short of this requirement.
> 
> Please provide this information by 21/8/19
> 
> The thing is that I have never worked for this company and I have not made any claim for the work experience related to Qatar Airways nor in my EOI or SA application and ACS. I emailed them about the mistake they made. But is it normal?! I am so confused.


Are you sure you have not specified anywhere in your application about QA? If so, then it is a genuine error and maybe person goofed with someone's case with yours and should inform them to rectify it which you did.
I am not surprised by this as the number of applications that they have to process in such a short span of time.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

tnk009 said:


> Are you sure you have not specified anywhere in your application about QA? If so, then it is a genuine error and maybe person goofed with someone's case with yours and should inform them to rectify it which you did.
> I am not surprised by this as the number of applications that they have to process in such a short span of time.


yes I am 100% sure. )) they are so busy they made this mistake. The supporting officer emaild this at 8:40 PM Adelaide time. They are working extra hours during this period.


----------



## Swap99neel

Make sure again that there is nothing in your application related to QA. Send an email with details. And don't worry. It might be a human error.


----------



## cloudios

Good morning Guys I applied for SA state nomination on the 4th of July and on my profile i was given an OTSR ref number on the 15th of July and the status of my application was in progress
my question is today i logged in and there is no OTSR ref number and in progress status is not there there is only the GSM REF number 
WHAT DOES THIS MEAN??????


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Swap99neel said:


> Make sure again that there is nothing in your application related to QA. Send an email with details. And don't worry. It might be a human error.


Yes I am sure and I replied back with the evidence of my employment and my SA application PDF to show that there is no such thing as QA. But I am dying here due to the stress.


----------



## Reddyindia

I have applied on july 4th for chemistry technician and my GSM number end with 70XX. Currently which application numbers are getting invitations any one guys info or news regards this reply me guys.


----------



## Zsu

Reddyindia said:


> I have applied on july 4th for chemistry technician and my GSM number end with 70XX. Currently which application numbers are getting invitations any one guys info or news regards this reply me guys.


My case:
Engineering Manager, offshore
Applied on 4th July 
GSM 55xx
no invitation received YET ;-)


----------



## Reddyindia

Zsu said:


> Reddyindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied on july 4th for chemistry technician and my GSM number end with 70XX. Currently which application numbers are getting invitations any one guys info or news regards this reply me guys.
> 
> 
> 
> My case:
> Engineering Manager, offshore
> Applied on 4th July
> GSM 55xx
> no invitation received YET ;-)
Click to expand...

Thanks bro if any info update me.
Good luck bro hope u get asap.


----------



## Reddyindia

tnk009 said:


> soheil_ershadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I got a comment from SA Case office :
> 
> Thank you for the application for South Australian State nomination.
> 
> As part of the assessment process, Immigration SA requires the following information:
> 
> 
> • Evidence of employment – Please provide evidence of employment with Qatar Airways beyond May 2018. To meet Immigration SA work experience requirement you must have worked 1 full year (within the last three years). The evidence you have provided falls short of this requirement.
> 
> Please provide this information by 21/8/19
> 
> The thing is that I have never worked for this company and I have not made any claim for the work experience related to Qatar Airways nor in my EOI or SA application and ACS. I emailed them about the mistake they made. But is it normal?! I am so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have not specified anywhere in your application about QA? If so, then it is a genuine error and maybe person goofed with someone's case with yours and should inform them to rectify it which you did.
> 
> I am not surprised by this as the number of applications that they have to process in such a short span of time.
Click to expand...

number
Hello bro

I have applied on july 4th for chemistry technician and my GSM number end with 70XX. Currently which application numbers are getting invitations. What your Gsm ends with bro. Hope u u wont mind asking this.


----------



## Swap99neel

Received ITA this morning. 91XX applied on July 4. No agent.


----------



## viponline27

Guys, can we arrange a travel to Australia on tourist visa after we lodged the application to DHA? 

TIA


----------



## angel14

Question - We submitted an application last July 9 for 489 visa (occupation is still available), do we still get a chance to receive an invite eventhough the occupation right now is not available?


----------



## NB

viponline27 said:


> Guys, can we arrange a travel to Australia on tourist visa after we lodged the application to DHA?
> 
> TIA


You can
But you have to remember that if by chance the 489 is issued earlier and the visitors visa later, then your 489 will be over written and will stand cancelled

Cheers


----------



## jontymorgan

angel14 said:


> Question - We submitted an application last July 9 for 489 visa (occupation is still available), do we still get a chance to receive an invite eventhough the occupation right now is not available?


Occupation availability is determined at the time you submit your application to SA. Changes in availability after that time do not affect your application or whether you will receive an invitation.


----------



## angel14

Thank you. Hoping to receive the ITA soon.


----------



## vattic

It seems like, State Nominated Occupations are getting invites and none has been invited yet from Supplementary Skilled list from the 4-Jul applications. Does that means occupations which are in Supplementary List are at risk of not getting invited?

Out of curiosity...!


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

Hey even I have applied for nomination for an occupation in supplementary list and no updates yet my GSM app starts from 86XX


----------



## tnk009

vattic said:


> It seems like, State Nominated Occupations are getting invites and none has been invited yet from Supplementary Skilled list from the 4-Jul applications. Does that means occupations which are in Supplementary List are at risk of not getting invited?
> 
> Out of curiosity...!


I don't think so. Its first come first basis. If you have met the criteria listed in the supplementary list then you will receive an invite soon. Invitations will go by date and not by the list. Keep in mind on 4th July 1000s of applicants might have applied so the difference of hrs or even mins will decide when you get the invite. 
It was the fastest finger first game on 4th July.


----------



## saranga89

Swap99neel said:


> Received ITA this morning. 91XX applied on July 4. No agent.


Congratulations! Hope others will receive their invitations soon.


----------



## saranga89

Reddyindia said:


> tnk009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soheil_ershadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I got a comment from SA Case office :
> 
> Thank you for the application for South Australian State nomination.
> 
> As part of the assessment process, Immigration SA requires the following information:
> 
> 
> • Evidence of employment – Please provide evidence of employment with Qatar Airways beyond May 2018. To meet Immigration SA work experience requirement you must have worked 1 full year (within the last three years). The evidence you have provided falls short of this requirement.
> 
> Please provide this information by 21/8/19
> 
> The thing is that I have never worked for this company and I have not made any claim for the work experience related to Qatar Airways nor in my EOI or SA application and ACS. I emailed them about the mistake they made. But is it normal?! I am so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have not specified anywhere in your application about QA? If so, then it is a genuine error and maybe person goofed with someone's case with yours and should inform them to rectify it which you did.
> 
> I am not surprised by this as the number of applications that they have to process in such a short span of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> number
> Hello bro
> 
> I have applied on july 4th for chemistry technician and my GSM number end with 70XX. Currently which application numbers are getting invitations. What your Gsm ends with bro. Hope u u wont mind asking this.
Click to expand...

I don't think that the GSM number does not reflect the order which they process applications. They will surely process as much applications as they can before 10th Sept.


----------



## jontymorgan

tnk009 said:


> I don't think so. Its first come first basis. If you have met the criteria listed in the supplementary list then you will receive an invite soon. Invitations will go by date and not by the list. Keep in mind on 4th July 1000s of applicants might have applied so the difference of hrs or even mins will decide when you get the invite.
> It was the fastest finger first game on 4th July.


Also remember that SA have put processing of 190 visa applications on hold until all 489 visa applications have been processed. If you applied for a 190 visa then you may not get an invite until October


----------



## syedahsun

I've seen people getting invites which have applied as late as 9th July, and lots of 4th July applicants haven't yet!


----------



## Realy85

syedahsun said:


> I've seen people getting invites which have applied as late as 9th July, and lots of 4th July applicants haven't yet!


It all depends on the occupation for which you have applied.


----------



## Swap99neel

Realy85 - have you submitted all the documents for Visa?


----------



## Realy85

Swap99neel said:


> Realy85 - have you submitted all the documents for Visa?


Not yet asi have PCC appointment scheduled on 20 and updated reference letter.


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Hey Friend, i have got my invitation on 13 th August 2019. Thanks everyone for all your support. 
Just wanted to confirm for filling visa- I have 7 yrs of experience, do i have to provide salary slips of all 7 yrs and Bank Statements Too.

and how long will i have to wait to get visa if i submit it by 20th August 2019.

Thanks




jontymorgan said:


> Applications are normally processed in the order received but that does not necessarily mean approvals are given in exactly the same order. I expect there are factors such as what documents need reviewing, what checks and verification are needed, and even which member of staff the application is allocated to which mean some applications take longer to process than others.
> 
> As availability is determined at the time your application is submitted, the fact that someone who applied after you receives their invitation first does not affect whether you will receive an invitation.


----------



## Tansa09

Usually which time in Indian standard time the invitation being recieved.


----------



## vattic

tnk009 said:


> I don't think so. Its first come first basis. If you have met the criteria listed in the supplementary list then you will receive an invite soon. Invitations will go by date and not by the list. Keep in mind on 4th July 1000s of applicants might have applied so the difference of hrs or even mins will decide when you get the invite.
> It was the fastest finger first game on 4th July.


It is surely first come first server when they were taking the applications for considerations, but it is not the same when they are issuing ITAs. Haven't found a single applicant from Supplementary list who got an invite yet. This is including expat forum and many whatsapp groups. My GSM number is 47XX and many have got ITAs related to state nominated occupations who are below my number.


----------



## vattic

Tansa09 said:


> Usually which time in Indian standard time the invitation being recieved.


I guess you can expect invitations from 4AM to 11:30 AM in IST. They also issuing ITAs during Saturdays due to the high volumes...!


----------



## Tansa09

Hello guys, got the South Australia ITA visa 489 for web designer where my points were 65+10. Applied on 4th July. Thankyou all for being there... wishing everyone ITA soon..


----------



## vattic

Tansa09 said:


> Hello guys, got the South Australia ITA visa 489 for web designer where my points were 65+10. Applied on 4th July. Thankyou all for being there... wishing everyone ITA soon..


Congrats bro....your waiting time is over on one section....! Next will be the "long" waiting time till grant...! All the best.


----------



## angel14

Tansa09 said:


> Hello guys, got the South Australia ITA visa 489 for web designer where my points were 65+10. Applied on 4th July. Thankyou all for being there... wishing everyone ITA soon..


Congratulations!


----------



## Tansa09

Thankyou


----------



## Zsu

Dear all,
Today I've received the nomination letter (489) from SA 

OFFSHORE
65 points total
IELTS 7: 30/09/2017
AIM Skill assessment: 04/10/2018
EOI to NT: 19/02/2019 - cancelled
EOI to SA: 04/07/2019
ITA from SA: 16/08/2019
VISA lodgement: ASAP


----------



## vattic

Zsu said:


> Dear all,
> Today I've received the nomination letter (489) from SA
> 
> OFFSHORE
> 65 points total
> IELTS 7: 30/09/2017
> AIM Skill assessment: 04/10/2018
> EOI to NT: 19/02/2019 - cancelled
> EOI to SA: 04/07/2019
> ITA from SA: 16/08/2019
> VISA lodgement: ASAP



Congrats, what's your occupation? All the best for the lodging the visa...!


----------



## kanovar

Zsu said:


> Dear all,
> Today I've received the nomination letter (489) from SA
> 
> OFFSHORE
> 65 points total
> IELTS 7: 30/09/2017
> AIM Skill assessment: 04/10/2018
> EOI to NT: 19/02/2019 - cancelled
> EOI to SA: 04/07/2019
> ITA from SA: 16/08/2019
> VISA lodgement: ASAP


Congrat bro. Good luck to your next step


----------



## Zsu

vattic said:


> Congrats, what's your occupation? All the best for the lodging the visa...!



Thanx 

ENGINEERING MANAGER 133211


----------



## bahlv

Zsu said:


> Dear all,
> Today I've received the nomination letter (489) from SA
> 
> OFFSHORE
> 65 points total
> IELTS 7: 30/09/2017
> AIM Skill assessment: 04/10/2018
> EOI to NT: 19/02/2019 - cancelled
> EOI to SA: 04/07/2019
> ITA from SA: 16/08/2019
> VISA lodgement: ASAP


Congrats

My GSM ends with 93XX

Can you tell me what are the digits for yours? Just want to see how far am I in the Q?


----------



## Zsu

bahlv said:


> Congrats
> 
> My GSM ends with 93XX
> 
> Can you tell me what are the digits for yours? Just want to see how far am I in the Q?



Thank you.
My GSM is 55xx.
Regards,


----------



## bahlv

Zsu said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My GSM is 55xx.
> 
> Regards,


Whoa!! Okay

Even if they work overtime, my case is far far away

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM82

Haven't seen any 263111 invite yet, have you guys?


----------



## GSN

Hi Friends

I want to consult with you regarding my employment letter for my current job uploaded in the system. 

I applied SA489 nomination on July 4th. The employment letter I uploaded in the online system for my current job was issued in 2017, which was used for my EA assessment. I have been worrying my evidence in documentation may fall short of requirements that is there should be full one year experience within the last three years. 

Do you think Immiration SA will give me a chance to ask for more evidence that can prove I can meet their requirements or they will simply refuse my application?

Many thanks.


----------



## GSM82

GSN said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I want to consult with you regarding my employment letter for my current job uploaded in the system.
> 
> I applied SA489 nomination on July 4th. The employment letter I uploaded in the online system for my current job was issued in 2017, which was used for my EA assessment. I have been worrying my evidence in documentation may fall short of requirements that is there should be full one year experience within the last three years.
> 
> Do you think Immiration SA will give me a chance to ask for more evidence that can prove I can meet their requirements or they will simply refuse my application?
> 
> Many thanks.


I believe that if you explicitly stated that is your current job, they won't ask for anymore info, as long as it is reflected in your EOI as well.
My ref letter for my current job is also from 2017.


----------



## vattic

bahlv said:


> Whoa!! Okay
> 
> Even if they work overtime, my case is far far away
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Don't worry, you will get it earlier than many who submitted from the Supplementary list as per the current trend analysis. Even mine is 47XX and I'm from the supplementary list.


----------



## GSM82

i don't think the Ref number is an indicative of your place in the queue.

any thoughts?


----------



## vattic

GSM82 said:


> i don't think the Ref number is an indicative of your place in the queue.
> 
> any thoughts?


No, It is only to take the case as per the first come first serve basis. But the time taken to assess your application depends on many things such as your documents, how much SA are overloaded plus which occupation list are you in. It seems like there is a trend on prioritizing State Nomination Skilled list than the supplementary skilled list which is obvious why they have two lists given.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## ga2au

Hi everyone, does SA issues invites on Saturday?


----------



## GSM82

INVITED GUYS!!!

they're working even on saturdays!!!

Thank you all for the help!!!

Finally after 2 years!


----------



## ga2au

GSM82 said:


> INVITED GUYS!!!
> 
> they're working even on saturdays!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the help!!!
> 
> Finally after 2 years!



Wow. Congratulations!


----------



## GSN

GSM82 said:


> I believe that if you explicitly stated that is your current job, they won't ask for anymore info, as long as it is reflected in your EOI as well.
> My ref letter for my current job is also from 2017.


Thank you very much GSM82.
I am very glad to see you are invited as I may have the same as you regarding employment letter for current job. 
So your reference letter for the current job is with signature date in 2017, right?


----------



## nishant.trisal

GSM82 said:


> INVITED GUYS!!!
> 
> they're working even on saturdays!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the help!!!
> 
> Finally after 2 years!


Congrats! When did you apply for SA state sponsorship and what was your nominated occupation?


----------



## a.hafeez.m

GSM82 said:


> INVITED GUYS!!!
> 
> they're working even on saturdays!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the help!!!
> 
> Finally after 2 years!


Congratulations. 

Your code is 263111? How many points you have?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kittu8992

Hi Guys,
Im so Happy to let you all know that I have received the ITA today. Date of application was on 4th of July. This forum was so helpful in understanding the process. Thanks to all for the valuable time. Please note application number of gsm doesn't matter as the number is generated at the time of Creation not at time of submission and SA process application based on time so a person with higher application number submits earlier then he would get the invite. 261111 ICT business analyst job code. 8 years experience.


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

Any one received invitation for Supplementary list occupation ? Applied on 4th July


----------



## kamiek

80 points 323112, supplementary list applied on 4th of July awaiting. As i just spoke to my agent and application status shows lodged. 

Has anyone received ITA from supplementary list yet? What is the estimated time line for supplementary list occupation’s assessment by CO?


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

Same here 
Occupation 639211 Retail Buyer
Points : 80 including state
EOI date : 4th July
GSM no : 89XX


----------



## vattic

kamiek said:


> 80 points 323112, supplementary list applied on 4th of July awaiting. As i just spoke to my agent and application status shows lodged.
> 
> Has anyone received ITA from supplementary list yet? What is the estimated time line for supplementary list occupation’s assessment by CO?


No sign of ITAs for Supplementary list. We may have to wait for at least 4th week of August.


----------



## GSM82

GSN said:


> Thank you very much GSM82.
> I am very glad to see you are invited as I may have the same as you regarding employment letter for current job.
> So your reference letter for the current job is with signature date in 2017, right?


Yes buddy! October 2017!

Good luck!


----------



## GSM82

nishant.trisal said:


> Congrats! When did you apply for SA state sponsorship and what was your nominated occupation?



4th July
ANZSCO 263111


----------



## GSM82

a.hafeez.m said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Your code is 263111? How many points you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Yes, 80 points including SS!

Hope you receive yours soon!


----------



## a.hafeez.m

GSM82 said:


> Yes, 80 points including SS!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you receive yours soon!


Thanks. I missed SA 489.

I am hoping for +ve response on 489 central west nsw with points 70+10. 263111.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.hafeez.m

GSM82 said:


> Yes, 80 points including SS!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you receive yours soon!


In SA/ ,Adelaide there are lot of IT job opportunities. Goood for you. Good luck.

I m not sure about IT jobs in central west NSW.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohit_Sachdeva

Hi Guys, my question is little off the discussion. Can anyone please help on what paperwork is required for Australia PCC. I lived in Australia from 2009-2011 on a student visa. I currently do not hold any Australian document of that period. Referring to the 100 point checklist that i see on AFP website, I only have Foreign Passport (current) under Primary Documents worth 70 points. I need to cover balance 30 points, so what do I choose under Secondary Documents? Please help..TIA..


----------



## viponline27

Use your birth certificate,,,,,


----------



## becca91

*Special Conditions*

Hi guys, anyone here applied under special conditions and got invited already?


----------



## Mohit_Sachdeva

viponline27 said:


> Use your birth certificate,,,,,


Thanks 🙏


----------



## czianczia28

Hi guys! Is there anyone here who got invited under supplementary occupations?


----------



## vattic

czianczia28 said:


> Hi guys! Is there anyone here who got invited under supplementary occupations?


Not yet bro, we are also looking for the first invite from Supplementary list.


----------



## vattic

Hi Jonty,

I got the attached refusal from SA for not meeting high points requirements.

When I applied, it was 75 points and 3 years experience. I was fully confidence enough that i'm applying correctly. Applied on 4-Jul at 16:30 AEST time. 

What options I do have? Can I call them or write them back for inquiries?

Vattic


----------



## soheil_ershadi

vattic said:


> Hi Jonty,
> 
> I got the attached refusal from SA for not meeting high points requirements.
> 
> When I applied, it was 75 points and 3 years experience. I was fully confidence enough that i'm applying correctly. Applied on 4-Jul at 16:30 AEST time.
> 
> What options I do have? Can I call them or write them back for inquiries?
> 
> Vattic


The occupation was closed so fast I think.


----------



## becca91

vattic said:


> Hi Jonty,
> 
> I got the attached refusal from SA for not meeting high points requirements.
> 
> When I applied, it was 75 points and 3 years experience. I was fully confidence enough that i'm applying correctly. Applied on 4-Jul at 16:30 AEST time.
> 
> What options I do have? Can I call them or write them back for inquiries?
> 
> Vattic


Hi bro, as far as I know, high points requirement for all occupation is 80 points during the time you applied.


----------



## czianczia28

vattic said:


> Hi Jonty,
> 
> I got the attached refusal from SA for not meeting high points requirements.
> 
> When I applied, it was 75 points and 3 years experience. I was fully confidence enough that i'm applying correctly. Applied on 4-Jul at 16:30 AEST time.
> 
> What options I do have? Can I call them or write them back for inquiries?
> 
> Vattic


Hi! What is the required points during the time of your application? If I am not mistaken, you should have 80points to qualify under high points requirement.


----------



## NB

vattic said:


> Hi Jonty,
> 
> I got the attached refusal from SA for not meeting high points requirements.
> 
> When I applied, it was 75 points and 3 years experience. I was fully confidence enough that i'm applying correctly. Applied on 4-Jul at 16:30 AEST time.
> 
> What options I do have? Can I call them or write them back for inquiries?
> 
> Vattic


Did you take a screenshot of the conditions before you applied ?

Cheers


----------



## vattic

NB said:


> Did you take a screenshot of the conditions before you applied ?
> 
> Cheers


No, It was very quickly happened and I applied 12:30 IST time, and it was rather 1700 AEST time. I didn't have any troubles if the application was closed for 80points. I was able to complete the payment without issue. 

Vattic


----------



## sayan12

xxxxxxxpearljam said:


> It got approved on 24 march.


Do we have nominations for Management consultant/ ICT business analyst in South Australia as well? Is it mandatory to have a job there? the likes of VIC


----------



## czianczia28

vattic said:


> No, It was very quickly happened and I applied 12:30 IST time, and it was rather 1700 AEST time. I didn't have any troubles if the application was closed for 80points. I was able to complete the payment without issue.
> 
> Vattic



You can email them for clarification, I have seen few applicants in other forum that wasn't able to settle the payment since they have not met the high points requirement.


----------



## vattic

czianczia28 said:


> You can email them for clarification, I have seen few applicants in other forum that wasn't able to settle the payment since they have not met the high points requirement.


Yes, I have just sent an email with evidence of my payment invoice and application. I strongly explained at that time when I applied it was 75 points with 3 years work experience as the high point requirement.

Let's see how they respond.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## becca91

vattic said:


> Yes, I have just sent an email with evidence of my payment invoice and application. I strongly explained at that time when I applied it was 75 points with 3 years work experience as the high point requirement.
> 
> Let's see how they respond.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


Hi Vattic,

What is your occupation? There are occupations that really require a minimum of 75 pts and 3 years exp. But once they go to special conditions, on high points nomination, minimum is 80. See this link https://migration.sa.gov.au/skilled...-requirements/gsm-update-2019-20-program-year

If your occupation is under special condition/supplementary list at the time you applied, you'd see this question:

The occupation you have selected is only available if you meet additional requirements listed here. Are you sure you with to continue with this application?

Based on my understanding, if you answer Yes to this, your application will proceed whether you meet the requirements or not.


----------



## cincoy

vattic said:


> No, It was very quickly happened and I applied 12:30 IST time, and it was rather 1700 AEST time. I didn't have any troubles if the application was closed for 80points. I was able to complete the payment without issue.
> 
> Vattic


Hi, what is your occupation? I have some screenshots of the list on July 3


----------



## vattic

cincoy said:


> Hi, what is your occupation? I have some screenshots of the list on July 3


mine was 233914 -


----------



## cincoy

vattic said:


> mine was 233914 -


So sorry, it seems that 233914 was on the Supplementary list on July 3.


----------



## vattic

cincoy said:


> So sorry, it seems that 233914 was on the Supplementary list on July 3.


It doesn't matter whether it is in supplementary list or not, but only thing was during my application opening on 03-Jul to my application submission on 04-Jul 1700hrs, my occupation was at high points on 75points and 3 years experience. So there is some error somewhere. I have appealed SA on this. Waiting for a better explanation.


----------



## khoaduong

Hi all,

Do we need to pay the second instalment fee for a spouse in case she has not functional English at the time we lodged Visa application?


----------



## jontymorgan

vattic said:


> It doesn't matter whether it is in supplementary list or not, but only thing was during my application opening on 03-Jul to my application submission on 04-Jul 1700hrs, my occupation was at high points on 75points and 3 years experience. So there is some error somewhere. I have appealed SA on this. Waiting for a better explanation.


High points has never been as low as 75 points this year for any occupation. High points started at 80 points on 1 July and increased to 85 points in late July. Some occupations on the regular occupation list state '75 points required' but this is always superseded by the high points (80 or 85 points) requirement if the occupation has gone to special conditions. 

Occupation 233914 is on the supplementary list so would have required 80 points in early July. If there was a reference to only requiring 75 points on the website and you have a screenshot of that then you can try arguing your case with SA. However, there are a couple of websites which have exact copies of the supplementary occupation list as at 2 and 3 July. They show the following for your occupation: _'Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field'. _

I don't recall seeing any reference to 75 points for occupations on the supplementary list...if there was then it would have been there by mistake.


----------



## Swap99neel

If you are not claiming points for her then she must get letter from University and/or from all the institutions that her medium of education was english.
In case you are claiming points for her then either she must score proficient in english test or you have to pay more amount for her.


----------



## khoaduong

Swap99neel said:


> If you are not claiming points for her then she must get letter from University and/or from all the institutions that her medium of education was english.
> In case you are claiming points for her then either she must score proficient in english test or you have to pay more amount for her.


I didn't claim points for her, she has an English bachelor degree so hope that we could prove her Functional English.


----------



## viponline27

Reddyindia said:


> I have applied on july 4th for chemistry technician and my GSM number end with 70XX. Currently which application numbers are getting invitations any one guys info or news regards this reply me guys.


Have you received the ITA?


----------



## Reddyindia

viponline27 said:


> Reddyindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied on july 4th for chemistry technician and my GSM number end with 70XX. Currently which application numbers are getting invitations any one guys info or news regards this reply me guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received the ITA?
Click to expand...

Not yet bro still waiting.
How abt u. And ur gsm number.


----------



## vattic

jontymorgan said:


> High points has never been as low as 75 points this year for any occupation. High points started at 80 points on 1 July and increased to 85 points in late July. Some occupations on the regular occupation list state '75 points required' but this is always superseded by the high points (80 or 85 points) requirement if the occupation has gone to special conditions.
> 
> Occupation 233914 is on the supplementary list so would have required 80 points in early July. If there was a reference to only requiring 75 points on the website and you have a screenshot of that then you can try arguing your case with SA. However, there are a couple of websites which have exact copies of the supplementary occupation list as at 2 and 3 July. They show the following for your occupation: _'Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field'. _
> 
> I don't recall seeing any reference to 75 points for occupations on the supplementary list...if there was then it would have been there by mistake.


Hi Jonty,

Thanks for your explanation. Just going back my application today, I found a mistake, where I have said "YES" for "Is the main applicant is in high point pathway"? In the path selection. It should have been "NO" as at that time it was not in high point category. My made a mistake. I will try to write to SA and see how their response for that sine the received email was an automatically generated email in the portal.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## becca91

vattic said:


> Hi Jonty,
> 
> Thanks for your explanation. Just going back my application today, I found a mistake, where I have said "YES" for "Is the main applicant is in high point pathway"? In the path selection. It should have been "NO" as at that time it was not in high point category. My made a mistake. I will try to write to SA and see how their response for that sine the received email was an automatically generated email in the portal.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic


Hi Vattic,

If you selected 'No', you wouldn't be able to proceed with your application as your occupation fall under the supplementary skilled list. See below from SA website.

Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories: 

- I am an international graduate of South Australia.
- I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
- I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 24 months or more.
- I have high points.

Your occupation has been on this list from the beginning of the new financial year so you'd need to meet one of the four to be eligible.


----------



## vattic

becca91 said:


> Hi Vattic,
> 
> If you selected 'No', you wouldn't be able to proceed with your application as your occupation fall under the supplementary skilled list. See below from SA website.
> 
> Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if you meet all requirements under one of the following categories:
> 
> - I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> - I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> - I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 24 months or more.
> - I have high points.


But my confusion right now is when the occupation list came out in 02-Jul, it was saying for 233914 that 75 points with 3 years of experience can apply. So I would have been able to proceed if I made it as 'NO' since high point category was not applicable at that moment.

Please clear this if I'm wrong.


----------



## cincoy

vattic said:


> But my confusion right now is when the occupation list came out in 02-Jul, it was saying for 233914 that 75 points with 3 years of experience can apply. So I would have been able to proceed if I made it as 'NO' since high point category was not applicable at that moment.
> 
> Please clear this if I'm wrong.


Hi Vattic, if your occupation is not under high point pathway, there will be no such question.


----------



## Swap99neel

Application accuracy is very much important.


----------



## becca91

Hi guys, got my ITA today. Applied July 4th under high nomination category. 26111 ICT BA


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

becca91 said:


> Hi guys, got my ITA today. Applied July 4th under high nomination category. 26111 ICT BA


Hi becca91

Many congratulations 

How many points u had and wats your last 4digit gsm no?


----------



## becca91

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> Hi becca91
> 
> Many congratulations
> 
> How many points u had and wats your last 4digit gsm no?


Hi, I have 75+10 pts. Subclass 489. GSM-xxx7951


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

becca91 said:


> Rohan.Rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi becca91
> 
> Many congratulations
> 
> How many points u had and wats your last 4digit gsm no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have 75+10 pts. Subclass 489. GSM-xxx7951
Click to expand...

Your occupation is state list not supplementary ryt ?


----------



## becca91

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> Your occupation is state list not supplementary ryt ?


Yes correct. But it was already in special conditions when I applied.


----------



## kamiek

I believe SA is clearing the nominal occupation list with intake conditions and number of intakes list first, probably by this or next week they might start with supplementary list with high point list.

The catch is i had 70+10 for 489, since now its 85 any objection may result in no nominations till further system launch of 491. Well thats what killing me. Hope to get positive response from SA with finders crosses.


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

kamiek said:


> I believe SA is clearing the nominal occupation list with intake conditions and number of intakes list first, probably by this or next week they might start with supplementary list with high point list.
> 
> The catch is i had 70+10 for 489, since now its 85 any objection may result in no nominations till further system launch of 491. Well thats what killing me. Hope to get positive response from SA with finders crosses.


Hi am I in the situation. Let’s hope for good news next week.


----------



## bahlv

kamiek said:


> I believe SA is clearing the nominal occupation list with intake conditions and number of intakes list first, probably by this or next week they might start with supplementary list with high point list.
> 
> The catch is i had 70+10 for 489, since now its 85 any objection may result in no nominations till further system launch of 491. Well thats what killing me. Hope to get positive response from SA with finders crosses.


You mean everyone with 85 points and filled up application in the main list will get an invite for sure? There will be some constraints on number of invites too right?

I have 85, no invite yet and not sure if there is one coming my way...


----------



## kamiek

I mean that the normal list will be prioritized and if occupation ceiling achieved one may not get perhaps the high points (supplementary list) from now onward will not be nominated since 489 is now officially closed and as well as the points are bumped up to access high pointers to 85. Hence, already launched application prior these changes would be looked into before 10th September.


----------



## vattic

kamiek said:


> I believe SA is clearing the nominal occupation list with intake conditions and number of intakes list first, probably by this or next week they might start with supplementary list with high point list.
> 
> The catch is i had 70+10 for 489, since now its 85 any objection may result in no nominations till further system launch of 491. Well thats what killing me. Hope to get positive response from SA with finders crosses.


My application was refused since when I applied, it was changed to high points and "Selection Path" came asking whether it is high points scheme or not, I mistakenly made it "YES" for that question and proceeded by completing the payment. My occupation points went from 75 points to 80 points at that time. Therefore it is not an administrative error and it is an error from me. 

If you have confidence enough that no transition happened during your submission in high points, then you will be definitely get an invitation.

All the best Guys...!

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## Swap99neel

Vattic - sorry to hear that. What are you going to do now?


----------



## vattic

Swap99neel said:


> Vattic - sorry to hear that. What are you going to do now?


No option and trying back at 491 in November. I emailed SA and they already replied me stating my error.


----------



## Swap99neel

Have you also applied for NSW? That opened on July 18.


----------



## RudraP

*RudraP*



jontymorgan said:


> High points has never been as low as 75 points this year for any occupation. High points started at 80 points on 1 July and increased to 85 points in late July. Some occupations on the regular occupation list state '75 points required' but this is always superseded by the high points (80 or 85 points) requirement if the occupation has gone to special conditions.
> 
> Occupation 233914 is on the supplementary list so would have required 80 points in early July. If there was a reference to only requiring 75 points on the website and you have a screenshot of that then you can try arguing your case with SA. However, there are a couple of websites which have exact copies of the supplementary occupation list as at 2 and 3 July. They show the following for your occupation: _'Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 3 years' work experience in field'. _
> 
> I don't recall seeing any reference to 75 points for occupations on the supplementary list...if there was then it would have been there by mistake.


I got my SA 489 invitation before two weeks and now i will lodge my visa application soon. My work experience was inquired in detail by VETASSESS through phone call and asking document evidences. Now, whether there will be any further inquiry by DIPB? Also in how much time we get the visa once we lodge the application?


----------



## Swap99neel

VETTA.... is a separate entity and nothing to do with immigration dept. More queries may come.
For me, they asked Form16 and ITR for last 10 years.


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Dears,
I'v got the invitation from SA yesterday. It is not what I wanted like 189 or 190 sydney or melbourne... but what ever.


----------



## kamiek

What is your profession?
I am still awaiting for supplementary list’s action plan from SA!!!!


----------



## ga2au

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dears,
> I'v got the invitation from SA yesterday. It is not what I wanted like 189 or 190 sydney or melbourne... but what ever.


Hi congrats to your invite. But you shouldn't sound like someone who was given a great chance like this, but don't want it.


----------



## NB

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dears,
> I'v got the invitation from SA yesterday. It is not what I wanted like 189 or 190 sydney or melbourne... but what ever.


You were quite worried if I remember correctly 
Glad that you finally got the invite

Cheers


----------



## bahlv

soheil_ershadi said:


> Dears,
> I'v got the invitation from SA yesterday. It is not what I wanted like 189 or 190 sydney or melbourne... but what ever.


Congrats

What's ur GSM file ending number?


----------



## soheil_ershadi

kamiek said:


> What is your profession?
> I am still awaiting for supplementary list’s action plan from SA!!!!


ICT Security


----------



## soheil_ershadi

NB said:


> You were quite worried if I remember correctly
> Glad that you finally got the invite
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man for the help and encouragement. It was very frustrating...


----------



## soheil_ershadi

ga2au said:


> Hi congrats to your invite. But you shouldn't sound like someone who was given a great chance like this, but don't want it.


Thanks man. I really really want it dude ))) . The best thing that I could get right now is this. I am thankful for that.


----------



## bahlv

soheil_ershadi said:


> Thanks man. I really really want it dude ))) . The best thing that I could get right now is this. I am thankful for that.


Dude GSM Number pls.. Will help me calculate


----------



## soheil_ershadi

bahlv said:


> Dude GSM Number pls.. Will help me calculate


Oh I did not see your post. 01081XX


----------



## bahlv

soheil_ershadi said:


> Oh I did not see your post. 01081XX


Thanks - I am 1000 GSMs Away!!


----------



## viponline27

RudraP said:


> I got my SA 489 invitation before two weeks and now i will lodge my visa application soon. My work experience was inquired in detail by VETASSESS through phone call and asking document evidences. Now, whether there will be any further inquiry by DIPB? Also in how much time we get the visa once we lodge the application?


A bit confusion here I guess. Did you mean VETASSESS contacted you after you for the SA Invitation? 

Because VETASSESS and DHA (DIBP) are different, I dont think they talk to each other, do they?


----------



## mydearcheskie

Hi guys, 

Just want to share that I have received my invite from SA today for 489. My occupation code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist) so I am on the supplementary list, 85 points, applied on the 4th July.


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to share that I have received my invite from SA today for 489. My occupation code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist) so I am on the supplementary list, 85 points, applied on the 4th July.


Many congratulations 🎉 your GSM no ?


----------



## mydearcheskie

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> Many congratulations 🎉 your GSM no ?


Thanks! GSM is GSM-01063xx 

Cheers.


----------



## kamiek

Per my agent SA has asked the tenure of completion of my education. I am claiming 15 points for my work experience and 10 points for diploma/TRA assessment after completing 2 years diploma back in 2005. I cant seem to understand the reason behind this clarification?? Anyone?


----------



## ga2au

Hi guys. Im happy to have received my ITA today!! Woooo.. One more hurdle!!

60pts w/o SS
Illustrator 
July 4,2019
invited: August 21,2019


----------



## ga2au

soheil_ershadi said:


> ga2au said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi congrats to your invite. But you shouldn't sound like someone who was given a great chance like this, but don't want it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I really really want it dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))) . The best thing that I could get right now is this. I am thankful for that.
Click to expand...

Let's both celebrate then! 🎉 As i have received my ITA today too! Cheers mate!


----------



## Swap99neel

No point in thinking about why did they ask. Whatever they asked for, submit and get out of it.


----------



## NB

kamiek said:


> Per my agent SA has asked the tenure of completion of my education. I am claiming 15 points for my work experience and 10 points for diploma/TRA assessment after completing 2 years diploma back in 2005. I cant seem to understand the reason behind this clarification?? Anyone?


You cannot challenge the state

They have rights to ask for any evidence, if they are suspicious 

Cheers


----------



## kamiek

Anyways my agent has replied back awaiting for their feedback now. But i cant seem to understand the reason behind this question as the TRA assessment has all the details in it.


----------



## kamiek

Swap99neel said:


> No point in thinking about why did they ask. Whatever they asked for, submit and get out of it.


Yeah, thats exactly what my agent told me and henceforth he had replied to the authority. as per the agent it should only be a regular questionnaire nothing to get paranoid about, however, being stuck in this boat of immigration you get scared perhaps any wave striking your boat makes to think twice of the consequences. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kamiek

NB said:


> You cannot challenge the state
> 
> They have rights to ask for any evidence, if they are suspicious
> 
> Cheers


Hi, 
you are certainly right, applicant has no right to dwell into their queries, however, out of curiosity i would like to comprehend the basis why would they ask such verification?

If it was my employment reference letter, English test verification detail or other legislative question i would understand. perhaps, the education tenure that too what TRA has already stipulated in their report?


----------



## Chini

Hi guys
You have been a real inspiration very informative and supporting 
I also got ita today
Applied on 4th July in 263112 category with 65+10 points
Best of luck to all 
Cheers


----------



## bahlv

Chini said:


> Hi guys
> You have been a real inspiration very informative and supporting
> I also got ita today
> Applied on 4th July in 263112 category with 65+10 points
> Best of luck to all
> Cheers


Hi,

Congrats

What's your GSM number you can keep last 2 digits as XX)


----------



## Chini

Thanks bro
Mine is 85XX


----------



## Adelaidean

Chini said:


> Thanks bro
> Mine is 85XX


mine is 58XX but nothing so far
261311
65+10


----------



## SG

Chini said:


> Hi guys
> You have been a real inspiration very informative and supporting
> I also got ita today
> Applied on 4th July in 263112 category with 65+10 points
> Best of luck to all
> Cheers


Congratulations Chini


----------



## Adelaidean

Hay guys!

EVENTUALLY!!!

I got ITA from SA today
Applied on 4th july
Application 58XX
Analyst Programmer - 261311
Points 65 + 10

I am very grateful to this forum.
and I wish everyone a very Goodluck


----------



## Swap99neel

Congratulations AussieDreamer.


----------



## Swap99neel

Congratulations AussieDreamer.


----------



## ANAIN

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> 
> EVENTUALLY!!!
> 
> I got ITA from SA today
> Applied on 4th july
> Application 58XX
> Analyst Programmer - 261311
> Points 65 + 10
> 
> I am very grateful to this forum.
> and I wish everyone a very Goodluck



Congratulation!!

It is 190 or 489 ?


----------



## Adelaidean

ANAIN said:


> Congratulation!!
> 
> It is 190 or 489 ?


welcome
It is 489


----------



## kevin.yorke

Are there many people in the group waiting for 190s or are most 489? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

mydearcheskie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to share that I have received my invite from SA today for 489. My occupation code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist) so I am on the supplementary list, 85 points, applied on the 4th July.


Hi 

Anyone else received invitation from SA for supplementary list occupation with 80 points ?

Cheers
Rohan


----------



## Swap99neel

One person received it 2-3 days back. Check the forum.


----------



## fakhruddin

Hi All,

First of all thanks to Almighty. Secondly I thank each one of you in this forum and a special thanks to the creator of this forum for all your help and support.

So excited to say that I FINALLY received an Invitation to Apply from SA today.

Job Code: 261312 Developer Programmer.
Points: 70+10.
Applied on: 4th July.
GSM Code: 52XX (Although I am not sure if they issue it according to the code.)

I wish others all the the best for their invitations.


----------



## tnk009

ANAIN said:


> Congratulation!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is 190 or 489 ?




No 190 till 10th Sep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanovar

Anyone knows that SA will clear all the applications lodged before 14th Aug in the system? As until now I only see invitations for people who applied on 4th Jul. I apply on 24th Jul code 313112, is there any chance for me to be invited before 10th Sep? Thank you.


----------



## angel14

I just received my ITA today!

Im just curious what is sponsored by DMITRE?


----------



## viponline27

angel14 said:


> I just received my ITA today!
> 
> Im just curious what is sponsored by DMITRE?


Department for Manufacturing, Innovation, Trade, Resources and Energy.


----------



## angel14

Thanks... But does it have any impact on job hunting?


----------



## GSN

Does anyone see any people with telecom occupation got invited?


----------



## Ctrlaltrock

Hi,
Could anyone take a look at my post and advice me on what I could so?

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lia/1486420-489-invited-eoi-has-mistakes.html


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> mydearcheskie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to share that I have received my invite from SA today for 489. My occupation code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist) so I am on the supplementary list, 85 points, applied on the 4th July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Anyone else received invitation from SA for supplementary list occupation with 80 points ?
> 
> Cheers
> Rohan
Click to expand...

Hi 
Anyone in the group waiting for invitation whose occupation is in supplementary list and high points (80) ?

Cheers 
Rohan


----------



## czianczia28

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> Hi
> Anyone in the group waiting for invitation whose occupation is in supplementary list and high points (80) ?
> 
> Cheers
> Rohan


Hi Rohan!

My occupation is under the supplementary list (high points), lodged July 21st and no invite yet.


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

czianczia28 said:


> Rohan.Rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Anyone in the group waiting for invitation whose occupation is in supplementary list and high points (80) ?
> 
> Cheers
> Rohan
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rohan!
> 
> My occupation is under the supplementary list (high points), lodged July 21st and no invite yet.
Click to expand...

Hi
I applied on 4th July I am also waiting


----------



## happyface

My occupation has "Currently not available for state nomination" in front of it. Can u still apply for 190


----------



## jontymorgan

happyface said:


> My occupation has "Currently not available for state nomination" in front of it. Can u still apply for 190


No. Occupations which have "Currently not available for state nomination" were previously only eligible for the 489 visa and are now closed.


----------



## happyface

jontymorgan said:


> No. Occupations which have "Currently not available for state nomination" were previously only eligible for the 489 visa and are now closed.


Thanks for the reply, however in the state nomination list it still shows available


----------



## jontymorgan

happyface said:


> Thanks for the reply, however in the state nomination list it still shows available


The availability colour only shows whether the quota for that occupation has been used up for the year. If your occupation shows 'currently not available for state nomination' then this means SA was only accepting 489 visa applications for it prior to 14 August and it is not possible to apply for a 190 visa. When SA stopped accepting 489 visa applications, this closed the only pathway to applying for that occupation until the 491 visa is introduced in mid-November.

Occupations which are eligible for the 190 visa currently only say 'Not available for Chain Migration nomination'. Most of these occupations seem to be under the medical and tradespeople categories.


----------



## Reddyindia

Hi guys received Invitation from SA today.

Thanks for all members in the forum for their suggestions and sharing valuable info.


----------



## Swap99neel

Congratulations ReddyIndia. Whats your Anzcode?


----------



## Reddyindia

Swap99neel;14937278
said:


> Congratulations ReddyIndia. Whats your Anzcode?


Thanks 
311411 Chemistry Technician


----------



## kanovar

Reddyindia said:


> Thanks
> 311411 Chemistry Technician


When did you apply for SA, 4th of July?


----------



## derek1969

Hi just wanted to know once they do issue you an invite what is the procedure after that


----------



## Reddyindia

kanovar said:


> Reddyindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 311411 Chemistry Technician
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply for SA, 4th of July?
Click to expand...

4th July


----------



## ANAIN

Hi

I have applied for 489 SS in SA on 14th of August morning IST hours, but yesterday I opened EOI and it's showing 12:32 PM 14th August. 

Does my EOI eligible for 489 as my code is 261313 and 489 is closed on 14th August 11:00 AM for SA mentioned on their site.


----------



## bahlv

My file picked up
GSM 93XX 

They asked to update skill assessment date in the EoI which was put as original letter issue date while Vetassess issued revised letter later due to an error 

Have done that an I'm mailing them back now 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddyindia

ANAIN said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for 489 SS in SA on 14th of August morning IST hours, but yesterday I opened EOI and it's showing 12:32 PM 14th August.
> 
> Does my EOI eligible for 489 as my code is 261313 and 489 is closed on 14th August 11:00 AM for SA mentioned on their site.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I think you must apply according to SA time which is ahead 4 hours then IST.
> If you are in Indian Once check with ur bank transaction message in ur mobile.


----------



## ANAIN

Reddyindia said:


> ANAIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have applied for 489 SS in SA on 14th of August morning IST hours, but yesterday I opened EOI and it's showing 12:32 PM 14th August.
> 
> Does my EOI eligible for 489 as my code is 261313 and 489 is closed on 14th August 11:00 AM for SA mentioned on their site.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I think you must apply according to SA time which is ahead 4 hours then IST.
> If you are in Indian Once check with ur bank transaction message in ur mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is regarding EOI submission. I haven't received any invite. My query is am I eligible for invite or wait for 491 opening as 489 is closed for SA on 14th August.
Click to expand...


----------



## Reddyindia

ANAIN said:


> Reddyindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANAIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have applied for 489 SS in SA on 14th of August morning IST hours, but yesterday I opened EOI and it's showing 12:32 PM 14th August.
> 
> Does my EOI eligible for 489 as my code is 261313 and 489 is closed on 14th August 11:00 AM for SA mentioned on their site.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I think you must apply according to SA time which is ahead 4 hours then IST.
> If you are in Indian Once check with ur bank transaction message in ur mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is regarding EOI submission. I haven't received any invite. My query is am I eligible for invite or wait for 491 opening as 489 is closed for SA on 14th August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If in ur account status showing as submitted and lodged hope no issues.
> Email SA u get accurate information bro.
> In had issue on 4the july i had submitted but not paid on 4th july so, i emailed them and got resolved. In that email they stated me as long it shows status as submitted no issues.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

czianczia28 said:


> Rohan.Rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Anyone in the group waiting for invitation whose occupation is in supplementary list and high points (80) ?
> 
> Cheers
> Rohan
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rohan!
> 
> My occupation is under the supplementary list (high points), lodged July 21st and no invite yet.
Click to expand...

Hi any luck ??

Cheers 
Rohan


----------



## jontymorgan

ANAIN said:


> Reddyindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is regarding EOI submission. I haven't received any invite. My query is am I eligible for invite or wait for 491 opening as 489 is closed for SA on 14th August.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the date/time of the submission of your application on the SA website that is important not the date/time that you submitted your DIBP EOI. In order to have any chance of getting an invite for a 489 visa you must have submitted your SA application by 11am ACST on 14 August. SA aren't guaranteeing to process all 489 visa applications before the cutoff on 10 September but they say they will try.
> 
> If you didn't submit your application to SA in time or they aren't able to process your application before 10 September then your current EOI/application will be removed from the system and you will need to create a new EOI and submit a new application to SA under the 491 visa when it opens in November.
Click to expand...


----------



## czianczia28

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> Hi any luck ??
> 
> Cheers
> Rohan


Hi! Still waiting for the ITA.


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

czianczia28 said:


> Rohan.Rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi any luck ??
> 
> Cheers
> Rohan
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Still waiting for the ITA.
Click to expand...

Same here 😞 looks like dey have not started inviting supplementary list occupations. One more day gone 

Cheers
Rohan


----------



## arosebeveridge

Hi everyone, 

Just to update you all that I received my ITA from SA this morning. 

I applied on 12th July with 75 point. My occupation is 225311.

Good luck to anyone else waiting for their invitation! 

Amber


----------



## czianczia28

Rohan.Rodrigues said:


> Same here 😞 looks like dey have not started inviting supplementary list occupations. One more day gone
> 
> Cheers
> Rohan



Rohan, 

I think there's someone under Supplementary List who's been invited last week. I saw it in this thread.


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

czianczia28 said:


> Rohan.Rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here 😞 looks like dey have not started inviting supplementary list occupations. One more day gone
> 
> Cheers
> Rohan[/quote
> 
> Rohan,
> 
> I think there's someone under Supplementary List who's been invited last week. I saw it in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes one person received last week with 85 points
> 
> Cheers
> Rohan
Click to expand...


----------



## Adelaidean

Hay guys!

I wanted to do a health examination before lodging my 489 visa application. However, to my surprise, the visas List on the Health Assessment Application in the immi account does not list 489 visa.


----------



## czianczia28

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> 
> I wanted to do a health examination before lodging my 489 visa application. However, to my surprise, the visas List on the Health Assessment Application in the immi account does not list 489 visa.


Hi! You can select 189 then on the Health Assessment day it will be amended to 489. Just inform the staff/nurse prior to payment.


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

Anybody received invitation today ? Supplementary list occupation with 80 points ?

Cheers
Rohan


----------



## arioghandchizadeh

Hi guys,

Near 8 weeks gone and still no ITA. Does anyone have any idea?
occupation:611211 insurance agent(main list) submit 4 July:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Adelaidean

czianczia28 said:


> Hi! You can select 189 then on the Health Assessment day it will be amended to 489. Just inform the staff/nurse prior to payment.


Are you sure? I mean have someone done it before. It seems they do not want us to have a medical examination before a visa lodgment in case of 489/190. Otherwise, they would have included these visas on the list.


----------



## fakhruddin

AussiDreamer said:


> Are you sure? I mean have someone done it before. It seems they do not want us to have a medical examination before a visa lodgment in case of 489/190. Otherwise, they would have included these visas on the list.


I am not sure if its advisable, check out this thread:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lia/1454918-medical-examination-489-visa.html


----------



## insider580

Would anyone like to share on hands experience? How does a job perspective look like? Is it a straight forward process to convert the 489 visa to PR or there are several If(s) and But(s) other than the 2-year stay and 1 year live conditions?


----------



## GSN

I applied SA 489 with high points channel on July 4th and still haven't received invitation. It seems Immigration SA is geting slower in sending invitations because I heard about fewer case who got invitation in these two days. Does anybody have idea?


----------



## Adelaidean

Is there any dedicated thread for arranging documents, naming conventions, how to upload docs etc? Or someone has written any good post on preparing and arranging documents. Though I found few but looking for some detailed ones.


----------



## GSM82

AussiDreamer said:


> Is there any dedicated thread for arranging documents, naming conventions, how to upload docs etc? Or someone has written any good post on preparing and arranging documents. Though I found few but looking for some detailed ones.




Hey AussiDreamer,


I used this thread: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

There are two or three threads listed there with all info you will need to apply, including videos.

Cheers,


----------



## Adelaidean

GSM82 said:


> Hey AussiDreamer,
> 
> 
> I used this thread: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
> 
> There are two or three threads listed there with all info you will need to apply, including videos.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Zsu

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> 
> I wanted to do a health examination before lodging my 489 visa application. However, to my surprise, the visas List on the Health Assessment Application in the immi account does not list 489 visa.



I contacted 2 weeks ago the medical center in my country and I was told that for the medical examintation I would need the e HAP ID docs for all applicants. My visa application was lodged today by my MARA agent. I received the HAP IDs for the medical test together with the acknowledgment.

So based on this, first you need to lodge the visa and make the payment, then the system creates the HAP ID for you, which you will need to take with you to the medical examination.

Regards,


----------



## Zsu

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> 
> I wanted to do a health examination before lodging my 489 visa application. However, to my surprise, the visas List on the Health Assessment Application in the immi account does not list 489 visa.





I wanted to do a health examination before lodging my 489 visa application. However, to my surprise, the visas List on the Health Assessment Application in the immi account does not list 489 visa.[/QUOTE]


I contacted 2 weeks ago the medical center in my country and I was told that for the medical examintation I would need the e HAP ID docs for all applicants. My visa application was lodged today by my MARA agent. I received the HAP IDs for the medical test together with the acknowledgment.

So based on this, first you need to lodge the visa and make the payment, then the system creates the HAP ID for you, which you will need to take with you to the medical examination.

Regards,


----------



## Sid345

Hi,

I got invitation (489) when my wife is already 4 months pregnant﻿. 

I am applying for visa for both of us. But i want to know that "should i mention her pregnancy in documents?? Is there any option?"

Or should i wait for CO. When they ask for medicals


----------



## Swap99neel

Is it possible for anyone to answer insider580's question?
Is it a straight forward process to convert the 489 visa to PR or there are several If(s) and But(s) other than the 2-year stay and 1 year live conditions?


----------



## bahlv

Got invite today, had received a query on Monday

Applied 4th July (payment done on 5th July)
GSM 93XX
Point 75+10
Occupation 224711

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvn14

Got invite today
Accountant (general) - 80 points
Application number - xx95xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanovar

Got ITA today. Details in my signature


----------



## Khurram86sa

Hi all,

Just wanted to inform here everyone, i got an invite on Saturday for South Australia under Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional).  

Below are my details:

Application lodged: 4-Jul-19
Points: 85 (75 + 10)
ANSZCO: 263312: Telecommunications Network Engineer
First CO Contact: 29-Aug-19
ITA Received: 31-Aug-19

Thanks everyone for the help here


----------



## Khurram86sa

Hi,
Can anyone confirm whether there is any requirement for 489 south Australia visa for proof of funds?


----------



## zainkhan113

Khurram86sa said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone confirm whether there is any requirement for 489 south Australia visa for proof of funds?


I have the same occupation, and also planning to apply for South Australia. Could you please tell me what are the prospects of finding a job in Adelaide for the occupation Telecommunications Network Engineer.


----------



## SG

bahlv said:


> Got invite today, had received a query on Monday
> 
> Applied 4th July (payment done on 5th July)
> GSM 93XX
> Point 75+10
> Occupation 224711
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations Bahlv


----------



## SG

Khurram86sa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to inform here everyone, i got an invite on Saturday for South Australia under Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional).
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> Application lodged: 4-Jul-19
> Points: 85 (75 + 10)
> ANSZCO: 263312: Telecommunications Network Engineer
> First CO Contact: 29-Aug-19
> ITA Received: 31-Aug-19
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help here


Congratulations Khurram


----------



## SG

kanovar said:


> Got ITA today. Details in my signature


Congratulations Kanovar


----------



## SG

Pvn14 said:


> Got invite today
> Accountant (general) - 80 points
> Application number - xx95xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## SG

AussiDreamer said:


> Is there any dedicated thread for arranging documents, naming conventions, how to upload docs etc? Or someone has written any good post on preparing and arranging documents. Though I found few but looking for some detailed ones.


Hi AussiDreamer,

Example for naming conventions when you upload documents for visa filing:

For Payslips :- Payslips_CompanyName_FirstName_LastName.pdf

and so on...


----------



## SG

arosebeveridge said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just to update you all that I received my ITA from SA this morning.
> 
> I applied on 12th July with 75 point. My occupation is 225311.
> 
> Good luck to anyone else waiting for their invitation!
> 
> Amber


Congratulations Amber


----------



## SG

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> 
> I wanted to do a health examination before lodging my 489 visa application. However, to my surprise, the visas List on the Health Assessment Application in the immi account does not list 489 visa.


Hi AussiDreamer,

1. If you wish to proceed with doing your Medicals earlier than paying your visa fees, There is no place to select 489. You will have to select the option (189).

2. If you happen to do your Medicals earlier, when you enter details for your Online Application (17 or 18 pages) - this is before you upload the documents - there is a question whether you have already completed your Medicals - select Yes - and enter your HAP ID. This will link the HAP ID to your visa application.

Good Luck


----------



## Khurram86sa

zainkhan113 said:


> I have the same occupation, and also planning to apply for South Australia. Could you please tell me what are the prospects of finding a job in Adelaide for the occupation Telecommunications Network Engineer.


I'm also on the same quest bro these days to find out about the job prospects in Adelaide. So far have been told that it's quite tough there in terms of job market compared to big cities like Sydney, Melbourne etc..


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

Hi Sid

I am the same situation as yours. Did u decide how to go ab your visa application ?

Cheers
Rohan


----------



## kanovar

SG said:


> Congratulations Kanovar


Thanks SG


----------



## Rohan.Rodrigues

Hi Sid 

I am in the same situation as yours. Did u decide on how to go with your visa application ?

Cheers
Rohan


----------



## insider580

Guys, is there any whatsapp group for SA where we can join?


----------



## Adelaidean

SG said:


> Hi AussiDreamer,
> 
> Example for naming conventions when you upload documents for visa filing:
> 
> For Payslips :- Payslips_CompanyName_FirstName_LastName.pdf
> 
> and so on...


Thanks this is helful


----------



## viponline27

Hi Guys, did anyone filled the FORM 80 for visa? is there a thread for this subject?

I am having difficulty in travel moments, cos I have so many and I dont remember everything now. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ANAIN

Your Passport entries will help you to get exact travel information.


----------



## jontymorgan

viponline27 said:


> Hi Guys, did anyone filled the FORM 80 for visa? is there a thread for this subject?
> 
> I am having difficulty in travel moments, cos I have so many and I dont remember everything now.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Hopefully you can figure out your travel details from flight confirmations, itineraries, and passport stamps. I had over 60 international journeys in the ten years prior to applying. I put the details of each one in a spreadsheet and attached it to Form 80.


----------



## Adelaidean

While lodging a visa application, should I combine bank statements from all banks and related companies to a single pdf file? Or should I keep every bank statement as a separate document from other banks? my every employment has a separate bank.

similarly what about the tax file return? Do I need to combine the tax files from all years into a single pdf or should I divide them according to my companies I worked in?


----------



## viponline27

jontymorgan said:


> Hopefully you can figure out your travel details from flight confirmations, itineraries, and passport stamps. I had over 60 international journeys in the ten years prior to applying. I put the details of each one in a spreadsheet and attached it to Form 80.



Cheers Jonty, I got it sorted using the passport stamps, took ages though. 

Some very confusing questions on the Form 80 though;just wondering how you did it;
1. Should we mention all the employment history since birth? 
2. should we mention the jobs, which are not included in the EOI or Visa Application?

Ta


----------



## jontymorgan

viponline27 said:


> Cheers Jonty, I got it sorted using the passport stamps, took ages though.
> 
> Some very confusing questions on the Form 80 though;just wondering how you did it;
> 1. Should we mention all the employment history since birth?
> 2. should we mention the jobs, which are not included in the EOI or Visa Application?
> 
> Ta


It asks for all periods of employment and unemployment since birth. This means that the information in this section has to cover your whole life, showing every job you had (whether included in your EOI or not) and every period where you were not working (childhood, studying, unemployed etc).


----------



## cesartse

Hi guys

I currently have the following points breakdown.

Occupation: 225213 ICT Sales Representative & 233513 Production Engineer

Age: 30 poins
Education: 15 points
PTE: 20 points
NAATI: 5 points
State Nom.: 5 (190) / 15 (491)
Partner English: 5 points
Total = 90 (489) / 80 (190)

I intend to move to Adelaide next year on a student visa as I can't apply for the 491/190 offshore. 
I have a few questions which I believe the experts can assist and will be helpful for everyone that is in a similar scenario. 

1) Can I apply for the 491 as ICT Sales Rep right after landing in Adelaide, under the High Points special condition? Or is there a minimum period to live in SA before applying?

2) Instead of the first option, should I wait for the new Skilled Occupation List released every July and apply directly for the 190 as either ICT Sales Rep or (and) Production Engineer? By applying directly for 190, I eliminate the requirements of the new 491 visa, such as 3 years of skilled work and minimum salary. 

3) If I apply for 491 right after landing in SA, and then apply for the 190 as soon as SA Migration releases its new occupation list, can I still "choose" which nomination to choose?

4) Any expert recommendation or brainstorming is highly appreciated.


----------



## jontymorgan

cesartse said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I currently have the following points breakdown.
> 
> Occupation: 225213 ICT Sales Representative & 233513 Production Engineer
> 
> Age: 30 poins
> Education: 15 points
> PTE: 20 points
> NAATI: 5 points
> State Nom.: 5 (190) / 15 (491)
> Partner English: 5 points
> Total = 90 (489) / 80 (190)
> 
> I intend to move to Adelaide next year on a student visa as I can't apply for the 491/190 offshore.
> I have a few questions which I believe the experts can assist and will be helpful for everyone that is in a similar scenario.
> 
> 1) Can I apply for the 491 as ICT Sales Rep right after landing in Adelaide, under the High Points special condition? Or is there a minimum period to live in SA before applying?
> 
> 2) Instead of the first option, should I wait for the new Skilled Occupation List released every July and apply directly for the 190 as either ICT Sales Rep or (and) Production Engineer? By applying directly for 190, I eliminate the requirements of the new 491 visa, such as 3 years of skilled work and minimum salary.
> 
> 3) If I apply for 491 right after landing in SA, and then apply for the 190 as soon as SA Migration releases its new occupation list, can I still "choose" which nomination to choose?
> 
> 4) Any expert recommendation or brainstorming is highly appreciated.


This is quite a complicated scenario but these are my thoughts on it:

1) Assuming the occupation is made available under the new 491 visa and there is availability then you could apply for it using high points either onshore or offshore. I am not sure what is preventing you from applying while offshore.

2) Your occupation is listed as ‘Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only’. Moving to SA does not immediately overcome this restriction. Section 3.4 of the SA skilled nomination requirements states that in order to qualify for a 190 visa when this restriction is in place requires the applicant to be living in SA *and* be either a international graduate of SA or have worked in a skilled occupation in SA for 12 months.

3) SA will only issue one state nomination per person. If you apply for SA state nomination for the 491 visa you will be ineligible to get SA state nomination for the 190 visa.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

Hi Jonty,

Please answer my following queries:

1) I submitted application (SA-190) on 19th July and paid the applicable fee. Application status is "Lodged", is that how it should be?

2) My current job ended after submission of application, do I need to update my application? If yes, how? (Note: I have already updated my EOI to reflect this change).

Thank you for your time.


----------



## gfavaro

Hello guys!

Ilive in Sydney but I'm considering SA for 489 or 190 visa.
My profession (mechanical engineer) has 3 years of field experience requirement (which I don't have). 
I'm thinking to apply for a VET course and get a work experience waiver as a SA international graduate. 
But the official page is a bit confusing. 
Do you guys know about the work experience waiver?

Thanks


----------



## viponline27

All, does anyone know if we have to wait for CO to do the medical or can we get it done anyway?


----------



## SG

viponline27 said:


> All, does anyone know if we have to wait for CO to do the medical or can we get it done anyway?


Hi Viponline,

1. Don't wait for the CO to contact you.

2. After you pay your visa fees, generate HAP ID and complete your Medicals.

3. Or else if you wish to go with your Medicals prior to your visa fees payment, you can do that as well. Remember when you're filling your online application in ImmiAccount (prior to your documents upload), there a question - if you have already completed your medicals. Now here, if you have already completed your Medicals by this time, you can mention the HAP ID - this will allow to link your HAP ID to your visa application.

_Note: _Step 3 - Do it after you have received final invitation.

Good Luck Viponline


----------



## Khurram86sa

SG said:


> Hi Viponline,
> 
> 1. Don't wait for the CO to contact you.
> 
> 2. After you pay your visa fees, generate HAP ID and complete your Medicals.
> 
> 3. Or else if you wish to go with your Medicals prior to your visa fees payment, you can do that as well. Remember when you're filling your online application in ImmiAccount (prior to your documents upload), there a question - if you have already completed your medicals. Now here, if you have already completed your Medicals by this time, you can mention the HAP ID - this will allow to link your HAP ID to your visa application.
> 
> _Note: _Step 3 - Do it after you have received final invitation.
> 
> Good Luck Viponline


Dear SG,

I have received ITA for 489 and currently in visa lodge stage. Can you please advise for below queries:

For step 2, can you please advice exactly how to generate the HAP ID after visa lodge? From *My Health Declarations* application from ImmiAccount? Currently there is no Visa 489 option showing there as per attached screenshot. 

For step 3, How can we complete the medicals prior to visa lodge as we do not have the HAP ID? 

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reddyindia

hi i had received 489 invitation on 26th Aug.
But guys anyone received this email. 
I had received yesterday but i did not have any new messages in my skill select. i have only previously read messages. 

SkillSelect <[email protected]>

subject: Your EOI has been updated. You have received a message in SkillSelect

dear 
Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

anyone received this email from SkillSelect <[email protected]> and no new new messages.


----------



## jontymorgan

Reddyindia said:


> hi i had received 489 invitation on 26th Aug.
> But guys anyone received this email.
> I had received yesterday but i did not have any new messages in my skill select. i have only previously read messages.
> 
> SkillSelect <[email protected]>
> 
> subject: Your EOI has been updated. You have received a message in SkillSelect
> 
> dear
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> 
> anyone received this email from SkillSelect <[email protected]> and no new new messages.


Did you have another EOI with a 489 visa option selected for a different state? Yesterday was the last day that states could nominate people for a 489 visa so I expect DIBP did an update overnight to remove the 489 visa option from any EOIs which hadn't received an invite. The message could relate to that EOI.


----------



## SG

Khurram86sa said:


> Dear SG,
> 
> I have received ITA for 489 and currently in visa lodge stage. Can you please advise for below queries:
> 
> For step 2, can you please advice exactly how to generate the HAP ID after visa lodge? From *My Health Declarations* application from ImmiAccount? Currently there is no Visa 489 option showing there as per attached screenshot.
> 
> For step 3, How can we complete the medicals prior to visa lodge as we do not have the HAP ID?
> 
> Many Thanks in advance.


Hi Khurram,

1. After you have made the payment of the visa fees, login back to your ImmiAccount. You will see a button to click for Health Assessment. Click on that. It will take you to next page to fill some details and select Ye/ NO appropriately at the questions present there. Once you click on Submit, you will see your HAP ID in the next page. There is a button - Print Information sheet. Click on it. Take a print out immediately or save it as PDF. Take this print-out to the Hospital when you book your Medicals appointment.

2. If you wish to complete the medicals prior to visa lodge, you can select 189 and proceed. There is no option to select 489 / 190. You can do this by selecting a new Health assessment application in ImmiAccount only.

Don't be in a hurry to do the Medicals earlier. Proceed with one step at a time. Once you are completed with your documents upload and completed the visa fees payment, then proceed with PCC and Medicals.

Good Luck Khurram


----------



## Reddyindia

jontymorgan said:


> Reddyindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi i had received 489 invitation on 26th Aug.
> But guys anyone received this email.
> I had received yesterday but i did not have any new messages in my skill select. i have only previously read messages.
> 
> SkillSelect <[email protected]>
> 
> subject: Your EOI has been updated. You have received a message in SkillSelect
> 
> dear
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> 
> anyone received this email from SkillSelect <[email protected]> and no new new messages.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have another EOI with a 489 visa option selected for a different state? Yesterday was the last day that states could nominate people for a 489 visa so I expect DIBP did an update overnight to remove the 489 visa option from any EOIs which hadn't received an invite. The message could relate to that EOI.
Click to expand...

Yes bro I have 190 eoi pending in my account. And for 489 invitation granted for SA.


----------



## Swap99neel

ReddyIndia - read reply from Jonty again. He said that updated email might be cause of additional 489 you have applied. DIBP won't update anything for your 190, something like you have received.
Confirm the things at your end again.


----------



## Reddyindia

jontymorgan said:


> Did you have another EOI with a 489 visa option selected for a different state? Yesterday was the last day that states could nominate people for a 489 visa so I expect DIBP did an update overnight to remove the 489 visa option from any EOIs which hadn't received an invite. The message could relate to that EOI.


hi jontymorgan look at my skillselect mail box attaching to this message and advice me. Im confused bro.


----------



## Reddyindia

jontymorgan said:


> Did you have another EOI with a 489 visa option selected for a different state? Yesterday was the last day that states could nominate people for a 489 visa so I expect DIBP did an update overnight to remove the 489 visa option from any EOIs which hadn't received an invite. The message could relate to that EOI.


hi jontymorgan look at my skillselect mail box attaching to this message and advice me. Im confused bro.


----------



## Khurram86sa

SG said:


> Hi Khurram,
> 
> 1. After you have made the payment of the visa fees, login back to your ImmiAccount. You will see a button to click for Health Assessment. Click on that. It will take you to next page to fill some details and select Ye/ NO appropriately at the questions present there. Once you click on Submit, you will see your HAP ID in the next page. There is a button - Print Information sheet. Click on it. Take a print out immediately or save it as PDF. Take this print-out to the Hospital when you book your Medicals appointment.
> 
> 2. If you wish to complete the medicals prior to visa lodge, you can select 189 and proceed. There is no option to select 489 / 190. You can do this by selecting a new Health assessment application in ImmiAccount only.
> 
> Don't be in a hurry to do the Medicals earlier. Proceed with one step at a time. Once you are completed with your documents upload and completed the visa fees payment, then proceed with PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Good Luck Khurram



Dear SG,

Really appreciate your detailed and prompt reply. Stay blessed!


----------



## AlineMG

gfavaro said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Ilive in Sydney but I'm considering SA for 489 or 190 visa.
> My profession (mechanical engineer) has 3 years of field experience requirement (which I don't have).
> I'm thinking to apply for a VET course and get a work experience waiver as a SA international graduate.
> But the official page is a bit confusing.
> Do you guys know about the work experience waiver?
> 
> Thanks


Hi everyone,

Could someone help gfavaro with his question please? I am also confused about this.

_Immigration SA website states inside General Requirements for Graduates:

9.1.5 You must be currently working for the last 3 months in a skilled occupation in South Australia (minimum 40 hours per fortnight)*
OR
Have met the general work experience requirement as per nomination requirement 5. If you are claiming Australian work experience, the last 6 months of this must be South Australian work experience.
OR
Meet the work experience waiver requirements* listed in 9.4 below.

* If your occupation is listed as requiring additional work experience in the field (for example, 2-5 years work experience in the field), you must be currently working for the last 3 months in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation in South Australia (minimum 40 hours per fortnight). Some of these occupations require you to be currently working for the last 12 months in South Australia (or currently working for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia) in your nominated or closely related occupation (minimum 40 hours per fortnight) post-graduation. See the Lists of State Nominated Occupations for further details._

-------

My question is: considering that the applicant does not satisfy the mechanical engineer 3 years of field experience requirement and is not eligible for any of the 3 waiver categories, does the applicant needs to:

a) complete 3 years work experience in field + last 3 months skilled work in SA,? OR
b) complete 3 years work experience in field + last 12 months skilled work in SA? OR
c) only complete skilled work in SA or 3 months? OR
d) only complete skilled work in SA for 12 months?


----------



## GSM82

AlineMG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could someone help gfavaro with his question please? I am also confused about this.
> 
> _Immigration SA website states inside General Requirements for Graduates:
> 
> 9.1.5 You must be currently working for the last 3 months in a skilled occupation in South Australia (minimum 40 hours per fortnight)*
> OR
> Have met the general work experience requirement as per nomination requirement 5. If you are claiming Australian work experience, the last 6 months of this must be South Australian work experience.
> OR
> Meet the work experience waiver requirements* listed in 9.4 below.
> 
> * If your occupation is listed as requiring additional work experience in the field (for example, 2-5 years work experience in the field), you must be currently working for the last 3 months in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation in South Australia (minimum 40 hours per fortnight). Some of these occupations require you to be currently working for the last 12 months in South Australia (or currently working for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia) in your nominated or closely related occupation (minimum 40 hours per fortnight) post-graduation. See the Lists of State Nominated Occupations for further details._
> 
> -------
> 
> My question is: considering that the applicant does not satisfy the mechanical engineer 3 years of field experience requirement and is not eligible for any of the 3 waiver categories, does the applicant needs to:
> 
> a) complete 3 years work experience in field + last 3 months skilled work in SA,? OR
> b) complete 3 years work experience in field + last 12 months skilled work in SA? OR
> c) only complete skilled work in SA or 3 months? OR
> d) only complete skilled work in SA for 12 months?


Dear Aline,

If you look further down on their website (https://migration.sa.gov.au/Interna...l-graduate-occupation-and-waiver-requirements) you should see item 9.4 which states waiver conditions to SA graduates:

9.4.1 - High Performing Graduate (must be in a South Australian PUBLIC university and doesn't include VET courses)
9.4.2 - Long term residents of South Australia - At least 7 years
9.4.3 - If your occupation is listed as available or low availability (which isn't the case for Mechanical Engineers)

But even if you meet one of those requirements, you would still have to meet the Assessing Authority work experience requirements, i don't know how it is for Engineers, but for my profession is at least 2 years of work experience plus 3 years if you're pursuing at least 5 points for work experience in DHA's points test.

"Please note: you will still need to meet any work experience requirements as specified by the skills assessing authority for your nominated occupation."

If i made any mistakes someone please correct me.

Good luck!


----------



## AlineMG

GSM82 said:


> Dear Aline,
> 
> If you look further down on their website you should see item 9.4 which states waiver conditions to SA graduates:
> 
> 9.4.1 - High Performing Graduate (must be in a South Australian PUBLIC university and doesn't include VET courses)
> 9.4.2 - Long term residents of South Australia - At least 7 years
> 9.4.3 - If your occupation is listed as available or low availability (which isn't the case for Mechanical Engineers)
> 
> But even if you meet one of those requirements, you would still have to meet the Assessing Authority work experience requirements, i don't know how it is for Engineers, but for my profession is at least 2 years of work experience plus 3 years if you're pursuing at least 5 points for work experience in DHA's points test.
> 
> "Please note: you will still need to meet any work experience requirements as specified by the skills assessing authority for your nominated occupation."
> 
> If i made any mistakes someone please correct me.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi GSM82,

Thank you for your reply.
I don't understand this the same way as you do. 
Item 9.4 states:

"9.4 South Australian graduates can access a work experience waiver via the following categories:""

Its exactly a work experience waiver, so if you satisfy one of this condition the work experience requirement is waived.

However, the applicant does not satisfy any of this condition anyway. My question is actually focused on the general requirement. It doesn't clarify if, as an international graduate, you need to be working for the last 3 months in South Australia ON TOP OF or INSTEAD OF satisfying the working requirement of the occupation.

And this same paragraph is repeated inside the work experience waiver based on high english (9.4.3).

Any thoughts?


----------



## GSM82

AlineMG said:


> Hi GSM82,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> I don't understand this the same way as you do.
> Item 9.4 states:
> 
> "9.4 South Australian graduates can access a work experience waiver via the following categories:""
> 
> Its exactly a work experience waiver, so if you satisfy one of this condition the work experience requirement is waived.
> 
> However, the applicant does not satisfy any of this condition anyway. My question is actually focused on the general requirement. It doesn't clarify if, as an international graduate, you need to be working for the last 3 months in South Australia ON TOP OF or INSTEAD OF satisfying the working requirement of the occupation.
> 
> And this same paragraph is repeated inside the work experience waiver based on high english (9.4.3).
> 
> Any thoughts?


By the general requirement they state this:

"If your occupation is listed as requiring additional work experience in the field (for example, 2-5 years work experience in the field), you must be currently working for the last 3 months in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation in South Australia (minimum 40 hours per fortnight). Some of these occupations require you to be currently working for the last 12 months in South Australia (or currently working for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia) in your nominated or closely related occupation (minimum 40 hours per fortnight) post-graduation"

And looking at the applicant's occupation, they ask for 3 years in the field, so i understand that he'll have to have worked the last 3 months in SA, which is the best scenario.

When the 12 months of work in SA is required, they explicitly asks for it in the occupation list. Like the one i've attached as well, eg. Financial Manager

Feel free to PM me in portuguese, maybe it will be easier to understand.

Regards,


----------



## akalankasl

Has Anyone received 190 after 11th September yet


----------



## AlineMG

GSM82 said:


> By the general requirement they state this:
> 
> "If your occupation is listed as requiring additional work experience in the field (for example, 2-5 years work experience in the field), you must be currently working for the last 3 months in your nominated occupation or closely related occupation in South Australia (minimum 40 hours per fortnight). Some of these occupations require you to be currently working for the last 12 months in South Australia (or currently working for the last 6 months in a country region of South Australia) in your nominated or closely related occupation (minimum 40 hours per fortnight) post-graduation"
> 
> And looking at the applicant's occupation, they ask for 3 years in the field, so i understand that he'll have to have worked the last 3 months in SA, which is the best scenario.
> 
> When the 12 months of work in SA is required, they explicitly asks for it in the occupation list. Like the one i've attached as well, eg. Financial Manager
> 
> Feel free to PM me in portuguese, maybe it will be easier to understand.
> 
> Regards,


Hi GSM82, thank you so much for replying again and for clarifying that the 12 month is not applicable in this case.

So just to clarify, do you understand that ON TOP OF satisfying the 3 years of work experience in the field the applicant must be working in SA for the last 3 months OR that he is WAIVED of the 3 years work experience and only need to be working for the last 3 months in SA? 

Thanks for offering to answer in Portuguese but I prefer to talk here as it may help others with the same question.

Cheers


----------



## GSM82

AlineMG said:


> Hi GSM82, thank you so much for replying again and for clarifying that the 12 month is not applicable in this case.
> 
> So just to clarify, do you understand that ON TOP OF satisfying the 3 years of work experience in the field the applicant must be working in SA for the last 3 months OR that he is WAIVED of the 3 years work experience and only need to be working for the last 3 months in SA?
> 
> Thanks for offering to answer in Portuguese but I prefer to talk here as it may help others with the same question.
> 
> Cheers


ON TOP OF!
That's what i understood from it, maybe you could send an enquiry to them just to be sure, because it's surely confusing.

Cheers!


----------



## AlineMG

GSM82 said:


> ON TOP OF!
> That's what i understood from it, maybe you could send an enquiry to them just to be sure, because it's surely confusing.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi GSM82

Thank you!


----------



## Swap99neel

Is there anyone in this forum who submitted all the docs after ITA?


----------



## Realy85

Not yet.
Still preparing for all the documents.


----------



## GSM82

Swap99neel said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who submitted all the docs after ITA?


I'll submit later today! :amen:


----------



## leosstyle

After ITA and paying fee for application.How much time do i have to complete the documents that need to be uploaded


----------



## petston

*Petston*



Swap99neel said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who submitted all the docs after ITA?


Hi Swapneel, I have submitted everything including medicals


----------



## Swap99neel

Have you uploaded any doc to show bank balance?


----------



## petston

Swap99neel said:


> Have you uploaded any doc to show bank balance?


No such documents. But I have given tax documents, pf statement, bank statements , .

have you been asked to submit any document to prove the available funds ?

When I checked with my agency, they told me that it is not required for 489 SA but we may have to sign a declaration stating that we would manage costs and expenses after arriving SA.


----------



## rituskamboj

*489Visa Processing Time SA*

Hey Friends i have lodged my Visa on 3rd Sep 2019, can anyone give me an idea- How much i have to wit for Visa. I have submitted all the documents including Medical and PCC.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

rituskamboj said:


> Hey Friends i have lodged my Visa on 3rd Sep 2019, can anyone give me an idea- How much i have to wit for Visa. I have submitted all the documents including Medical and PCC.
> Thanks in Advance


The global processing times may help give an idea:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## Swap99neel

Petston - what do you mean by bank statements. Is it salary account statement showing your salary credited. Or statement showing available funds.


----------



## viponline27

Guys, is being a diabetic an issue for Medical clearance ??


----------



## petston

Swap99neel said:


> Petston - what do you mean by bank statements. Is it salary account statement showing your salary credited. Or statement showing available funds.


Yes. Its my Sal Account statement


----------



## petston

viponline27 said:


> Guys, is being a diabetic an issue for Medical clearance ??


Hi Viponline, 

I am diabetic and I was given health clearance. Unless and until u are under control, that is BELOW 7. you are good to go else, you wll be asked to take further tests to evaluate ur kidneys, liver and eyes


----------



## shekhar_babu

Hi all,

When does the SA open again for Offshore on 190 category? Any guesses please


----------



## jontymorgan

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When does the SA open again for Offshore on 190 category? Any guesses please


There was never a blanket closure of SA 190 visas for offshore applicants. There are certain occupations which were previously listed as '489 visa only' or 'offshore 489 visa only', which means that offshore applicants can't apply for a 190 visa in these occupations. These occupations are now listed as 'currently not available for state nomination' and 'only available to applicants currently residing in South Australia' respectively. An offshore applicant can currently apply for a 190 visa in any occupation which has neither of these restrictions.

The restrictions on these occupations is unlikely to change unless there is broad review of the occupation list (e.g. at the start of the next financial year in July). I expect the restriction to 489 visas will also apply to 491 visas when they are released.


----------



## shekhar_babu

jontymorgan said:


> There was never a blanket closure of SA 190 visas for offshore applicants. There are certain occupations which were previously listed as '489 visa only' or 'offshore 489 visa only', which means that offshore applicants can't apply for a 190 visa in these occupations. These occupations are now listed as 'currently not available for state nomination' and 'only available to applicants currently residing in South Australia' respectively. An offshore applicant can currently apply for a 190 visa in any occupation which has neither of these restrictions.
> 
> The restrictions on these occupations is unlikely to change unless there is broad review of the occupation list (e.g. at the start of the next financial year in July). I expect the restriction to 489 visas will also apply to 491 visas when they are released.


Thanks much mate for the information. It make sense.


----------



## Adelaidean

What is the 489 visa processing time? I looked into the official website but I found three entries for 489 with the same names and that is confusing. Look into the picture.


----------



## GSM82

AussiDreamer said:


> What is the 489 visa processing time? I looked into the official website but I found three entries for 489 with the same names and that is confusing. Look into the picture.


State Territory Nominated


----------



## Swap99neel

Though it takes several months to process 489 VISAs, When do SA actually start the process? Any idea?


----------



## Realy85

Actually I was also wondering about it and if they are closing this visa or can say that changing this to other sub class with modification then will they process quick or more longer than it used to be?? 
Experts please shed some light.

Thanks


----------



## bhavishyaw

viponline27 said:


> Guys, is being a diabetic an issue for Medical clearance ??


To best of my knowledge, it should not be an issue since Australia hasn't declared diabetes as a disease.


----------



## bhavishyaw

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When does the SA open again for Offshore on 190 category? Any guesses please


The update is expected to come by the end of November 2019


----------



## kaju

bhavishyaw said:


> To best of my knowledge, it should not be an issue since Australia hasn't declared diabetes as a disease.


Of course diabetes is recognised in Australia as a disease, it's just not infectious. 

Australia doesn't "declare" diseases, although DoHA certainly consider some listed infectious diseases as a threat to public health. Roughly 1 in 17 Australians have diabetes and 1 in 10 deaths have diabetes as an underlying or related cause. 

The migration health requirement is in place to stop carriers of infectious diseases, and also to protect the Australian community from significant medical costs being incurred by visa holders.

Diabetes is most often not an issue in this regard as costs for treatment and medication are comparatively low, and complications generally occur with ageing, and applicants are comparatively young. 

So having "normal" diabetes is unlikely to affect your visa. The disease can be controlled in most cases by medication and diet and lifestyle changes. However, renal disease can be caused by diabetes and this is one of the top five reasons for failing to meet medical requirements.


----------



## umvenom01

*Suggestion*

I have received state sponsorship from SA in 489 and my EA is degree based that is ANZCO code 233411 Electronics Engineer and I have a mix skill set experience in Electrical Engineer. Should I go for the Visa application.....


----------



## Abhi

Hi Folks, Few doubts about the South Australia sponsorship process:

1/ Is SA open to sponsoring 190 offshore candidates?
2/ Do we have to fill an online application prior to submitting an EOI, or opening an 190 EOI would be enough?

Experts please advise. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rianess

Abhi said:


> Hi Folks, Few doubts about the South Australia sponsorship process:
> 
> 1/ Is SA open to sponsoring 190 offshore candidates?
> 2/ Do we have to fill an online application prior to submitting an EOI, or opening an 190 EOI would be enough?
> 
> Experts please advise.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




1. Yes. Please check on the SA website if your occupation is eligible for 190 sponsorship even if offshore. Some occupations come with special conditions (e.g. applicant is onshore/working in SA, or a graduate of SA, or with relative as permanent resident in SA, or with high points)
2. Yes, there is a separate online form that you have to fill in for SA nomination. In that form, you will have to indicate your EOI for 190 so applying for EOI won't be sufficient. This process will ask you to pay AUD 200.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rianess

rianess said:


> 1. Yes. Please check on the SA website if your occupation is eligible for 190 sponsorship even if offshore. Some occupations come with special conditions (e.g. applicant is onshore/working in SA, or a graduate of SA, or with relative as permanent resident in SA, or with high points)
> 2. Yes, there is a separate online form* that you have to fill in for SA nomination. In that form, you will have to indicate your EOI* for 190 so applying for EOI** won't be sufficient. This process will ask you to pay AUD 200.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*in their website as well (create an account to access and complete this)
**EOI ID
***applying for EOI only won't be sufficient


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

rianess said:


> 1. Yes. Please check on the SA website if your occupation is eligible for 190 sponsorship even if offshore. Some occupations come with special conditions (e.g. applicant is onshore/working in SA, or a graduate of SA, or with relative as permanent resident in SA, or with high points)
> 2. Yes, there is a separate online form that you have to fill in for SA nomination. In that form, you will have to indicate your EOI for 190 so applying for EOI won't be sufficient. This process will ask you to pay AUD 200.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Keepthefaith

Hi everyone! I am new here. I would like to ask about SA nomination online application with regards to documents needed to be uploaded.
Are these docs correct?

-EOI number
-copy of passport
-acs report
-pte report
-diploma
-transcript of records
-certificate of employment -- for this one, i will only give the COE from my current company which I am claiming points? (for my previous work i am not claiming points)

All of these documents needed to be Certified True Copy or not?

Lastly, for the commitment letter part on the application form, how many characters are allowed? 

I am preparing for the November new points system. Just incase SA will open for 491, i am ready to submit everything.

Thank you so much in advance! hope someone can help


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

Received ITA on 27th Sep to apply for SA 190.
Application was submitted to SA on 19th July


----------



## Swap99neel

Lahori_Rajput - your code and score please.


----------



## bra1n5ap

I got my ITA for SA 190 today. Submitted my application on the 1st of Aug 2019, with 60+5 points. Thank you @jontymorgan for all the help.


----------



## minhnaht

I just tried to apply 190 with SA just few days ago, the high point is closed when I was submitting 
Even on the website it hasn't indicated anything about the high point is closed.

Anyone encounters the same issue or you are still can apply with high point ? (75 (189) +5 / 80 (189) +5)? Thanks.


----------



## Arjun_123

bra1n5ap said:


> I got my ITA for SA 190 today. Submitted my application on the 1st of Aug 2019, with 60+5 points. Thank you @jontymorgan for all the help.


Many Congratulations


----------



## Arjun_123

minhnaht said:


> I just tried to apply 190 with SA just few days ago, the high point is closed when I was submitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even on the website it hasn't indicated anything about the high point is closed.
> 
> Anyone encounters the same issue or you are still can apply with high point ? (75 (189) +5 / 80 (189) +5)? Thanks.


For which occupation?are you applying?


----------



## jontymorgan

bra1n5ap said:


> I got my ITA for SA 190 today. Submitted my application on the 1st of Aug 2019, with 60+5 points. Thank you @jontymorgan for all the help.


Congrats! There aren't many people able to get a permanent visa (189/190) with less than 75 points at the moment so glad it worked out for you!


----------



## AlineMG

bra1n5ap said:


> I got my ITA for SA 190 today. Submitted my application on the 1st of Aug 2019, with 60+5 points. Thank you @jontymorgan for all the help.


Congrats!! 
Which occupation?


----------



## Abhi

minhnaht said:


> I just tried to apply 190 with SA just few days ago, the high point is closed when I was submitting
> 
> Even on the website it hasn't indicated anything about the high point is closed.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone encounters the same issue or you are still can apply with high point ? (75 (189) +5 / 80 (189) +5)? Thanks.


Just curious, doesn't SA website state that 190 is open for high points, ie 85 with SS? What's your ANZSCO code and what error are you facing?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi

bra1n5ap said:


> I got my ITA for SA 190 today. Submitted my application on the 1st of Aug 2019, with 60+5 points. Thank you @jontymorgan for all the help.


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## minhnaht

Abhi said:


> Just curious, doesn't SA website state that 190 is open for high points, ie 85 with SS? What's your ANZSCO code and what error are you facing?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I applied with 261112 (ICT - system analyst). Until the last step (I supposed).

You can refer the below screenshot if any.

Anyone has any summary link / website combined to monitor the status of open / close 190 / 491 invitation for each state? instead of manually go in each state to check. Thanks alot.


----------



## minhnaht

minhnaht said:


> I applied with 261112 (ICT - system analyst). Until the last step (I supposed).
> 
> You can refer the below screenshot if any.
> 
> Anyone has any summary link / website combined to monitor the status of open / close 190 / 491 invitation for each state? instead of manually go in each state to check. Thanks alot.


FYI Dear all, I just try to click Next. Last week as I remembered I cannot click Next. But now can.

But the problem is "The 'High Points' pathway is currently closed for your selected occupation" and The 'Chain Migration' pathway is currently closed for your selected occupation, I also click NO for Is the main applicant applying for the 'Currently Working in South Australia' pathway as I am applying Offshore.

Should I continue to Submit and Payment ? As no Pathway Selection is available for my current occupation?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Arjun_123

minhnaht said:


> minhnaht said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied with 261112 (ICT - system analyst). Until the last step (I supposed).
> 
> You can refer the below screenshot if any.
> 
> Anyone has any summary link / website combined to monitor the status of open / close 190 / 491 invitation for each state? instead of manually go in each state to check. Thanks alot.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI Dear all, I just try to click Next. Last week as I remembered I cannot click Next. But now can.
> 
> But the problem is "The 'High Points' pathway is currently closed for your selected occupation" and The 'Chain Migration' pathway is currently closed for your selected occupation, I also click NO for Is the main applicant applying for the 'Currently Working in South Australia' pathway as I am applying Offshore.
> 
> Should I continue to Submit and Payment ? As no Pathway Selection is available for my current occupation?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
Click to expand...

Hey.. Your occupation is only available for applicants residing in South Australia and no other pathways are open for nomination. Since no pathway is there why do you want to pay & proceed?


----------



## minhnaht

Arjun_123 said:


> Hey.. Your occupation is only available for applicants residing in South Australia and no other pathways are open for nomination. Since no pathway is there why do you want to pay & proceed?


Thanks for your advice. 

Just curious whether should try, as last week I cannot go to submit and pay, this week I can.

As you advise, I will not proceed with pay as no pathway is available. Will monitor each state to see when it's open and then submit asap.

Thanks again.


----------



## Arjun_123

You have to check website of each and every state and regions to see the latest update or else if you want update and don't look out for the website you can just sign up on respective state's website so that you will be notified via email if state published any news and updates 



minhnaht said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.. Your occupation is only available for applicants residing in South Australia and no other pathways are open for nomination. Since no pathway is there why do you want to pay & proceed?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> 
> Just curious whether should try, as last week I cannot go to submit and pay, this week I can.
> 
> As you advise, I will not proceed with pay as no pathway is available. Will monitor each state to see when it's open and then submit asap.
> 
> Thanks again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Keepthefaith

Hi everyone, will ICT occupations open again this November for the new pts system? Or it will open again next year july 2020?


----------



## GSM82

Keepthefaith said:


> Hi everyone, will ICT occupations open again this November for the new pts system? Or it will open again next year july 2020?


Yeah, that's the one million dollar question!


----------



## Arjun_123

Keepthefaith said:


> Hi everyone, will ICT occupations open again this November for the new pts system? Or it will open again next year july 2020?


Hey.
What I have heard is that all occupations
Will reset in the November-16 & application criteria, occupation list, occupation form will be same as per the expired subclass 489.
Thanks.


----------



## Keepthefaith

Arjun_123 said:


> Hey.
> What I have heard is that all occupations
> Will reset in the November-16 & application criteria, occupation list, occupation form will be same as per the expired subclass 489.
> Thanks.


hi i hope so! waiting until july2020 is too long..


----------



## Keepthefaith

GSM82 said:


> Yeah, that's the one million dollar question!


i am hoping they will open this Nov :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Keepthefaith

Can I ask if SA application form ask work experience from the last 10 years? 

If they do, do I only need to provide COE from the company i am claiming points? or I also need to provide COE from other company that is included in the last 10 years even i am not claiming points? 

In my case: last 10 yrs 
2009-2010- not claiming pts -should provide COE for this?
2011- to date- claiming pts 

Hope someone can clarify.

Thank you!


----------



## davidthia

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Received ITA on 27th Sep to apply for SA 190.
> Application was submitted to SA on 19th July


Hi congratulations!!! 

Btw since we are n the same occupation, mind to share some experience and advise? I will PM you, mate.

Appreciate your time.

Cheers


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

davidthia said:


> Hi congratulations!!!
> 
> Btw since we are n the same occupation, mind to share some experience and advise? I will PM you, mate.
> 
> Appreciate your time.
> 
> Cheers


You can ask, I shall share relevant information.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

Keepthefaith said:


> Can I ask if SA application form ask work experience from the last 10 years?
> 
> If they do, do I only need to provide COE from the company i am claiming points? or I also need to provide COE from other company that is included in the last 10 years even i am not claiming points?
> 
> In my case: last 10 yrs
> 2009-2010- not claiming pts -should provide COE for this?
> 2011- to date- claiming pts
> 
> Hope someone can clarify.
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, application requires applicant to fill-in work experience. You can provide COE only for current job. Since you are not claiming points for previous employment, you are not obligated to provide COE.


----------



## Keepthefaith

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Yes, application requires applicant to fill-in work experience. You can provide COE only for current job. Since you are not claiming points for previous employment, you are not obligated to provide COE.


Hi thank you for the response. One last question, SA wants salary included in the COE, however, my COE doesn't indicate salary details, can I provide payslip instead together with the COE?


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Keepthefaith said:


> Hi thank you for the response. One last question, SA wants salary included in the COE, however, my COE doesn't indicate salary details, can I provide payslip instead together with the COE?


That should be fine..I never gave any salary details to SA , and still received nominaton


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Keepthefaith said:


> Hi thank you for the response. One last question, SA wants salary included in the COE, however, my COE doesn't indicate salary details, can I provide payslip instead together with the COE?





SL_EXPAT said:


> That should be fine..I never gave any salary details to SA , and still received nominaton


When DHA used to have a comprehensive list of skilled employment evidence they expect, salary details in the employment reference letter was one of many requirements - in case that info is useful to you in preparing for that part of the process down the line.


----------



## SL_EXPAT

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When DHA used to have a comprehensive list of skilled employment evidence they expect, salary details in the employment reference letter was one of many requirements - in case that info is useful to you in preparing for that part of the process down the line.


Yes that's correct. For DHA evidence of receiving salary is mandatory. Salary Slips, and supporting bank statements


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

SL_EXPAT said:


> Yes that's correct. For DHA evidence of receiving salary is mandatory. Salary Slips, and supporting bank statements


I meant for DHA, in the past they would list all the elements of an employment reference letter - and having your salary mentioned on there was a requirement (in addition to start/end dates, position title, R&R's etc.). These requirements aren't listed anymore on the current DHA website though.


----------



## Keepthefaith

SL_EXPAT said:


> That should be fine..I never gave any salary details to SA , and still received nominaton


Hi, the certificate of employment you uploaded doesn't indicate your salary?


----------



## bra1n5ap

arjun_123 said:


> for which occupation?are you applying?


anzsco: 252411


----------



## SL_EXPAT

Keepthefaith said:


> Hi, the certificate of employment you uploaded doesn't indicate your salary?


That's correct.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

Keepthefaith said:


> Hi thank you for the response. One last question, SA wants salary included in the COE, however, my COE doesn't indicate salary details, can I provide payslip instead together with the COE?


There is no requirement from SA to include salary (slips) in COE. However, keep your salary slips ready to be included in your VISA application later.


----------



## Kent Tran

HARESHNN said:


> My assessment was with Vetassess. There were 2 stages (1) doc verification completed within a month (2) practical test (they took 6 months for allocating date).
> 
> Once you are done with practical test, you can expect results in a week.
> 
> All the best.


Hi HARESHNN,

* Can you share some experiences about practical test in Electricial filter through VET ? I am learning skill assessment for this . 
My case :
1) Education: Bachelor of Electrical engineer in Vietnam. 
2) Experience: 8 years in electric field in Vietnam ( currently still working in Vietnam)
3) English: PTE 65.
* Could you let me know, if I do skill assessment by TRA (RTO - aprroved VET) and outcome positive, whether I can claim 15 points for Education and 15 pts for Experience or nor ? 

Appreciate if you can help me. Thanks!


----------



## Arjun_123

Arjun_123 said:


> minhnaht said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minhnaht said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied with 261112 (ICT - system analyst). Until the last step (I supposed).
> 
> You can refer the below screenshot if any.
> 
> Anyone has any summary link / website combined to monitor the status of open / close 190 / 491 invitation for each state? instead of manually go in each state to check. Thanks alot.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI Dear all, I just try to click Next. Last week as I remembered I cannot click Next. But now can.
> 
> But the problem is "The 'High Points' pathway is currently closed for your selected occupation" and The 'Chain Migration' pathway is currently closed for your selected occupation, I also click NO for Is the main applicant applying for the 'Currently Working in South Australia' pathway as I am applying Offshore.
> 
> Should I continue to Submit and Payment ? As no Pathway Selection is available for my current occupation?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey.. Your occupation is only available for applicants residing in South Australia and no other pathways are open for nomination. Since no pathway is there why do you want to pay & proceed?
Click to expand...

Kindly refer the following attachment
Thank you.


----------



## Arjun_123

Keepthefaith said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.
> What I have heard is that all occupations
> Will reset in the November-16 & application criteria, occupation list, occupation form will be same as per the expired subclass 489.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> hi i hope so! waiting until july2020 is too long..
Click to expand...

See the following attachment 14,000 places has been alloted for subclass 491 regional sponsor 
And the occupations which opend in July-19 were the quota available for the subclass-489
So that minimum no of invitations were issued. 
Thanks.


----------



## Arjun_123

Arjun_123 said:


> Keepthefaith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.
> What I have heard is that all occupations
> Will reset in the November-16 & application criteria, occupation list, occupation form will be same as per the expired subclass 489.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> hi i hope so! waiting until july2020 is too long..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See the following attachment 14,000 places have been alloted for subclass 491 regional sponsor
> And the occupations which opend in July-19 were the quota available for the subclass-489
> So that minimum no of invitations were issued.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Arjun_123

Keepthefaith said:


> Hey.
> What I have heard is that all occupations
> Will reset in the November-16 & application criteria, occupation list, occupation form will be same as per the expired subclass 489.
> Thanks.


hi i hope so! waiting until july2020 is too long..[/QUOTE]
See the following attachment 14,000 places have been alloted for subclass 491 regional sponsor 
And the occupations which opend in July-19 were the quota available for the subclass-489
So that minimum no of invitations were issued. 
Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arjun_123

Hey.
What I have heard is that all occupations
Will reset in the November-16 & application criteria, occupation list, occupation form will be same as per the expired subclass 489.
Thanks.[/quote]

hi i hope so! waiting until july2020 is too long..[/QUOTE]
See the following attachment 14,000 places have been alloted for subclass 491 regional sponsor 
And the occupations which opend in July-19 were the quota available for the subclass-489
So that minimum no of invitations were issued. 
Thanks.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Keepthefaith

Lahori_Rajput said:


> There is no requirement from SA to include salary (slips) in COE. However, keep your salary slips ready to be included in your VISA application later.


Hi! this is what SA website says on their document checklist :

"All work experience letter(s) should confirm employment dates, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.
If the main applicant is unable to provide a letter from their employer, please upload a contract of employment and recent payslips."

I have my COE with all the needed details they mentioned except for the salary detail. I believe most COE don't indicate salary. So i want to know if its ok to upload my COE with all the details except the salary. Thank you!


----------



## Keepthefaith

Arjun_123 said:


> See the following attachment 14,000 places has been alloted for subclass 491 regional sponsor
> And the occupations which opend in July-19 were the quota available for the subclass-489
> So that minimum no of invitations were issued.
> Thanks.


Hi! makes sense! looking forward for SA to open this November:fingerscrossed: Thank you!!


----------



## Keepthefaith

Guys, I am preparing my commitment statement for SA, may I know what is the maximum characters allowed? 
Thank you!


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

Keepthefaith said:


> Hi! this is what SA website says on their document checklist :
> 
> "All work experience letter(s) should confirm employment dates, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.
> If the main applicant is unable to provide a letter from their employer, please upload a contract of employment and recent payslips."
> 
> I have my COE with all the needed details they mentioned except for the salary detail. I believe most COE don't indicate salary. So i want to know if its ok to upload my COE with all the details except the salary. Thank you!


My COE also did not contain information about salary and number of hours per week.


----------



## Keepthefaith

Lahori_Rajput said:


> My COE also did not contain information about salary and number of hours per week.


Hi! ok noted thank you


----------



## VIVI-L

Arjun_123 said:


> See the following attachment 14,000 places has been alloted for subclass 491 regional sponsor
> And the occupations which opend in July-19 were the quota available for the subclass-489
> So that minimum no of invitations were issued.
> Thanks.


Will they issue all 160000 visa by next July? for 189 visa, the allotted says 18000. Since this financial year, only 1200 invitations were issued. am i right? so 16800 to go.


----------



## Abhi

That's a million $ question  I guess things will get clearer post Oct round. Hoping for a good round on Oct 11th. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Zsu

Keepthefaith said:


> Guys, I am preparing my commitment statement for SA, may I know what is the maximum characters allowed?
> Thank you!




Hi, its max 500 characters, as I remember...


----------



## amusa

Zsu said:


> Hi, its max 500 characters, as I remember...


It's 1000 characters
cc @keepthefaith


----------



## fakhruddin

Keepthefaith said:


> Guys, I am preparing my commitment statement for SA, may I know what is the maximum characters allowed?
> Thank you!


It's 70 words max.


----------



## hichichic00

rianess said:


> Hello. In my experience, I received the approval mail from SA and ITA from DHA within the same minute. It is for a 190 SS. Not so sure about the experience of the majority.
> 
> All the best!


Hi, could you please share with me your process of applying for 190 SS with high points? I also have 80 with the same occupation. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ANAIN

Does 261313 still available in high point category for 190 visa in SA and is it sufficient to submit EOI for 190 or we need to register somewhere for SA?

Thanks


----------



## tnk009

ANAIN said:


> Does 261313 still available in high point category for 190 visa in SA and is it sufficient to submit EOI for 190 or we need to register somewhere for SA?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Check at SA website. If it is still available then you need to apply there any pay AUD200. In the application, you need to refer your EOI that you have created.

Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANAIN

tnk009 said:


> Check at SA website. If it is still available then you need to apply there any pay AUD200. In the application, you need to refer your EOI that you have created.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bit confusing as found below instruction at SA website


----------



## AlineMG

ANAIN said:


> Bit confusing as found below instruction at SA website


It's not confusing, it's crystal clear:

"Not available for high points nomination from 04/07/2019"

This means this occupation is not eligible for high points nomination at the moment.


----------



## jontymorgan

ANAIN said:


> Does 261313 still available in high point category for 190 visa in SA and is it sufficient to submit EOI for 190 or we need to register somewhere for SA?
> 
> Thanks





AlineMG said:


> It's not confusing, it's crystal clear:
> 
> "Not available for high points nomination from 04/07/2019"
> 
> This means this occupation is not eligible for high points nomination at the moment.


Also, even when this occupation did have availability it had the condition 'offshore applicants 489 visa only'. This means unless you have studied in SA or are currently living/working in SA then the 190 visa is not an option.


----------



## ANAIN

jontymorgan said:


> Also, even when this occupation did have availability it had the condition 'offshore applicants 489 visa only'. This means unless you have studied in SA or are currently living/working in SA then the 190 visa is not an option.


But in additional instruction page , I found below for offshore applicants. Have they stopped for whole year or might open again after November 16. Any idea?


----------



## Arjun_123

ANAIN said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, even when this occupation did have availability it had the condition 'offshore applicants 489 visa only'. This means unless you have studied in SA or are currently living/working in SA then the 190 visa is not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> But in additional instruction page , I found below for offshore applicants. Have they
> stopped for whole year or might open again after November 16. Any idea?
Click to expand...

Opens on 16th November


----------



## Keepthefaith

fakhruddin said:


> It's 70 words max.


OMG im confused which one is correct  above says 500 and 1000 , and 70 characters. hope someone can clarify thank you!


----------



## rianess

hichichic00 said:


> Hi, could you please share with me your process of applying for 190 SS with high points? I also have 80 with the same occupation. Many thanks in advance.




Hi. Which part of the application process do you want clarified?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

Keepthefaith said:


> OMG im confused which one is correct  above says 500 and 1000 , and 70 characters. hope someone can clarify thank you!


I don't remember the limit but I wrote just three sentences to explain why I chose SA.


----------



## ANAIN

tnk009 said:


> Check at SA website. If it is still available then you need to apply there any pay AUD200. In the application, you need to refer your EOI that you have created.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This process of applying at SA website and AUD200 payment is after receiving pre-invite (like NSW) or in order to get invite. If anyone can elaborate the process, that will be helpful for me after November 16 in-case it reopens 190 for offshore applicants.

Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123

No the process of Nomination from SA isn't like NSW you have to upload your documents listed on SA website( Check Documents Checklist) and pay 200 AUD as the application fees and send your application and wait for the outcome and I don't know your occuparion will open for 190 or not but will open for 491 for sure

Thanks



ANAIN said:


> tnk009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check at SA website. If it is still available then you need to apply there any pay AUD200. In the application, you need to refer your EOI that you have created.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This process of applying at SA website and AUD200 payment is after receiving pre-invite (like NSW) or in order to get invite. If anyone can elaborate the process, that will be helpful for me after November 16 in-case it reopens 190 for offshore applicants.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

ANAIN said:


> This process of applying at SA website and AUD200 payment is after receiving pre-invite (like NSW) or in order to get invite. If anyone can elaborate the process, that will be helpful for me after November 16 in-case it reopens 190 for offshore applicants.
> 
> Thanks


Once it re-opens for your profession, you need to lodge an EOI (SC-190) in skillselect making sure that you opt SA as your designated state (EOI can be lodged now). After that, apply online on SA website and mention your EOI number during the process. You will need to pay to complete your application submission. Then you will receive ITA in due course of time.


----------



## Keepthefaith

Hi guys Can I register/make an account for SA application form? do I need to wait for SA to open then thats the time I can register or I can register anytime now? 
Thank you!


----------



## Arjun_123

Keepthefaith said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I register/make an account for SA application form? do I need to wait for SA to open then thats the time I can register or I can register anytime now?
> Thank you!


You can register anytime


----------



## Keepthefaith

Arjun_123 said:


> You can register anytime


Thank you!


----------



## denominator

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

Does anyone know why all/almost all the occupations in the list have this remark "currently not available for state nomination"?

Does it mean I cannot apply for 190?


----------



## tnk009

denominator said:


> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why all/almost all the occupations in the list have this remark "currently not available for state nomination"?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it mean I cannot apply for 190?




Unless u meet specific requirements, 190 got closed for most of the occupations in early july. Check on SA website about these requirements and see if you meet them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denominator

tnk009 said:


> Unless u meet specific requirements, 190 got closed for most of the occupations in early july. Check on SA website about these requirements and see if you meet them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Special conditions?

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...ary-skilled-list-and-special-conditions-apply


----------



## tnk009

denominator said:


> Special conditions?
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...ary-skilled-list-and-special-conditions-apply


Read few posts earlier for the same.


----------



## Swap99neel

Any news about 489 VISA grant?


----------



## khoaduong

kevin.yorke said:


> 190 or 489?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


489


----------



## Adelaidean

The DHA has completely removed the 489 State sponsorship from the list of visa processing times. Previously it was 'unavaliable due to the low volume of applications'... now even gone...
Does it mean they are trying to process 489 visas as soon as possible so that the story of 489 comes to an end???


----------



## Realy85

AussiDreamer said:


> The DHA has completely removed the 489 State sponsorship from the list of visa processing times. Previously it was 'unavaliable due to the low volume of applications'... now even gone...
> Does it mean they are trying to process 489 visas as soon as possible so that the story of 489 comes to an end???



Someone posted a screenshot in some other thread which shows that the processing time is 9 to 11 months for 489


----------



## fakhruddin

AussiDreamer said:


> The DHA has completely removed the 489 State sponsorship from the list of visa processing times. Previously it was 'unavaliable due to the low volume of applications'... now even gone...
> Does it mean they are trying to process 489 visas as soon as possible so that the story of 489 comes to an end???


Visa	Stream	75% Of Visas Processed	90% Of Visas Processed
489 9 months 11 months


----------



## Adelaidean

fakhruddin said:


> Visa	Stream	75% Of Visas Processed	90% Of Visas Processed
> 489 9 months 11 months


Previously there were two entries.
1. Skilled
2. State sponsorship

The state sponsorship is gone and now only the skilled remains.


----------



## Swap99neel

What does that mean?


----------



## Swap99neel

AussiDreamer - from where did you get this information. And what does that mean?


----------



## denominator

I didn't know that I should create separate EOIs for 189 and SA 190. I lumped together. 

Will my EOI get frozen if I get an ITA for SA 190 or will SA ask for my consent first?




I've already submitted for nomination on the SA website and I entered the lumped EOI a while ago. I am unable to edit it (even if I were to create a new separate EOI for 190 now). Creating a new 189 might not be a good idea now because I'd be far behind in the queue.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

denominator said:


> I didn't know that I should create separate EOIs for 189 and SA 190. I lumped together.
> 
> Will my EOI get frozen if I get an ITA for SA 190 or will SA ask for my consent first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already submitted for nomination on the SA website and I entered the lumped EOI a while ago. I am unable to edit it (even if I were to create a new separate EOI for 190 now). Creating a new 189 might not be a good idea now because I'd be far behind in the queue.


Once you get ITA from SA, your EOI will be locked. SA will not ask for your consent, if you meet their requirements they will email you the confirmation and almost immediately you will receive email from Skillselect to apply VISA.


----------



## denominator

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Once you get ITA from SA, your EOI will be locked. SA will not ask for your consent, if you meet their requirements they will email you the confirmation and almost immediately you will receive email from Skillselect to apply VISA.


Oh bummer. I guess if I get an ITA from SA, I have no choice but to go ahead with it.
At first, I was thinking of keeping my options open by waiting for 60 days to see my luck with 189 after getting an ITA.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput

denominator said:


> Oh bummer. I guess if I get an ITA from SA, I have no choice but to go ahead with it.
> At first, I was thinking of keeping my options open by waiting for 60 days to see my luck with 189 after getting an ITA.


Well, the current 189 invitation/grant trend should help you in deciding in favor of 190.


----------



## Piyali

Is it possible to get 491 FS if my cousin arrived in AUS just 6 months on 190.
Trying to find out some info on it
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Piyali said:


> Is it possible to get 491 FS if my cousin arrived in AUS just 6 months on 190.
> Trying to find out some info on it
> Thanks


Assuming the 491 family sponsorship requirements are the same as the 489 family sponsorship requirements, it boils down to the requirements that the sponsor be "usually resident" in Australia - a good MARA agent will be able to advise if your cousin meets this requirement. 

Saw this elsewhere on the net regarding 489 FS, in case useful, not sure how accurate:

"_*Eligible sponsor*

At least 18 years old
Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen
Usually resident in a designated area in Australia
Relationship to the applicant or applicant’s partner:
Parent
Child or step child
Brother or sister, adoptive brother or sister, step brother or sister
Aunt or uncle, adoptive aunt or uncle, step aunt or uncle
Nephew or niece, adoptive nephew or niece, step nephew or niece
Grandparent
First cousin


*Usually resident*

The sponsor also needs to be usually resident in a designated area. The factors considered in determined ‘usually resident’ are:

the person’s physical presence in a designated area
the length of that residence
whether that residence has been lawful or unlawful
where they eat and sleep and have a settled home
the person’s intention to make or not make their usual home in a designated area
A sponsor who has been living and is still living in a designated area on a temporary visa but has only recently gained permanent residency may still fulfil the ‘usually resident’ requirement._"


----------



## Adelaidean

Swap99neel said:


> AussiDreamer - from where did you get this information. And what does that mean?


Source: I have been observing the list myself and there were two entries for 489. I had even asked a question in this thread that which entry we are supposed to look.

What does it mean: This was my question here that what does it mean? and then speculated that may be DHA wants to speed up the processing of 489...
please read my previous replies...


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex

What are the odds of nomination for 190 under the high points category? 

Do most applicants get dominated?


----------



## tnk009

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> What are the odds of nomination for 190 under the high points category?
> 
> Do most applicants get dominated?


If you plan to submit the application, better you do it without wasting more time as SA is about to close the same from 15/11/19. No harm in lodging the application if you meet the criteria. 

https://us8.campaign-archive.com/?u=20d640fb2433c8647afb2f3b2&id=f85587d3b7

It says that it will reopen in early Dec but no fixed date.


----------



## ANAIN

tnk009 said:


> If you plan to submit the application, better you do it without wasting more time as SA is about to close the same from 15/11/19. No harm in lodging the application if you meet the criteria.
> 
> https://us8.campaign-archive.com/?u=20d640fb2433c8647afb2f3b2&id=f85587d3b7
> 
> It says that it will reopen in early Dec but no fixed date.


Is it open for 261313 in high points category?

And I already have submitted the EOI for 190 SA, Do I need to apply somewhere else(SA website) along with existing EOI.

Thanks


----------



## tnk009

ANAIN said:


> Is it open for 261313 in high points category?
> 
> And I already have submitted the EOI for 190 SA, Do I need to apply somewhere else(SA website) along with existing EOI.
> 
> Thanks


Check SA site to see what are criteria for your occupation.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

If you fulfil their requirements, then you have to lodge the application with SA on their webiste and pay AUD200 and tag the EOI that you have created for SA.

Unless you pay the fee, you are not in the queue.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex

ANAIN said:


> Is it open for 261313 in high points category?
> 
> And I already have submitted the EOI for 190 SA, Do I need to apply somewhere else(SA website) along with existing EOI.
> 
> Thanks


Only 80 pointers (without state points) are eligible for high points category.


----------



## Najam1112

Assessment: For 189 Ict Security Specialist, for 190 Network Administrator , Systems Administrator
Pte:20
PY:5
Aus Edu:5
India Edu: 15
Age: 30
Naati:5
Total 80 points
Can i apply for 190 can anyone please reply


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex

Najam1112 said:


> Assessment: For 189 Ict Security Specialist, for 190 Network Administrator , Systems Administrator
> Pte:20
> PY:5
> Aus Edu:5
> India Edu: 15
> Age: 30
> Naati:5
> Total 80 points
> Can i apply for 190 can anyone please reply


Nope. See attached file.
Please wait for December reopening.


----------



## Najam1112

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Nope. See attached file.
> 
> Please wait for December reopening.




Thanks a lot mate, can i apply for Northern Territory(Darwin) for 190 visa. If i have received an offer letter from the NT company. Currently i’m in NSW. 
Thank you


----------



## Arjun_123

Najam1112 said:


> Tyrannosaurus rex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. See attached file.
> 
> Please wait for December reopening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot mate, can i apply for Northern Territory(Darwin) for 190 visa. If i have received an offer letter from the NT company. Currently i’m in NSW.
> Thank you
Click to expand...

If you have employer sponsor and your occupation is in NT list then of course you can and if your occupation doesn't list out in NT list but still you can demonstrate employment references then also you can apply for NT. However, you have already found an employer so no need to worry you can apply. 
Thanks


----------



## Najam1112

Arjun_123 said:


> If you have employer sponsor and your occupation is in NT list then of course you can and if your occupation doesn't list out in NT list but still you can demonstrate employment references then also you can apply for NT. However, you have already found an employer so no need to worry you can apply.
> Thanks


After lodging the eoi do i have to wait for the 190 invitation to move to NT? Thank you


----------



## ANAIN

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Only 80 pointers (without state points) are eligible for high points category.


It says 75 , but seems they already closed on 04/07 for the time being. Please correct me if I/m missing something here...


----------



## jontymorgan

ANAIN said:


> It says 75 , but seems they already closed on 04/07 for the time being. Please correct me if I/m missing something here...


For IT occupations 75 points is the standard points requirement. High points is 80 points. For these occupations the 190 visa is only available to applicants living and working in South Australia so if you are offshore or in another part of Australia then you can't apply. 

If you are offshore the only possibility of applying to SA will be if your occupation becomes available under the new 491 visa. If it does then you will have to apply immediately the application window opens. When the 489 visa quotas reset back in July, most IT occupations closed to standard points, high points and chain migration within minutes of the application window opening on 4 July.


----------



## ANAIN

jontymorgan said:


> For IT occupations 75 points is the standard points requirement. High points is 80 points. For these occupations the 190 visa is only available to applicants living and working in South Australia so if you are offshore or in another part of Australia then you can't apply.
> 
> If you are offshore the only possibility of applying to SA will be if your occupation becomes available under the new 491 visa. If it does then you will have to apply immediately the application window opens. When the 489 visa quotas reset back in July, most IT occupations closed to standard points, high points and chain migration within minutes of the application window opening on 4 July.


Thanks for the valuable inputs.

But still one doubt haven't they updated website for IT occupations to high points 80 as it still showing 75 creating confusion.


----------



## Arjun_123

ANAIN said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> For IT occupations 75 points is the standard points requirement. High points is 80 points. For these occupations the 190 visa is only available to applicants living and working in South Australia so if you are offshore or in another part of Australia then you can't apply.
> 
> If you are offshore the only possibility of applying to SA will be if your occupation becomes available under the new 491 visa. If it does then you will have to apply immediately the application window opens. When the 489 visa quotas reset back in July, most IT occupations closed to standard points, high points and chain migration within minutes of the application window opening on 4 July.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the valuable inputs.
> 
> But still one doubt haven't they updated website for IT occupations to high points 80 as it still showing 75 creating confusion.
Click to expand...

No updates have been released by SA wait they will release it soon as 16 November is standing on an edge.
Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

Arjun_123 said:


> No updates have been released by SA wait they will release it soon as 16 November is standing on an edge.
> Thanks


I don't think SA will release any information on 16 November. In their latest news announcement they have said, "Applications for the new Skilled Worker Regional (Provisional 491) visa will be open from the first week in December 2019. Further information will be published in late November."


----------



## Arjun_123

jontymorgan said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No updates have been released by SA wait they will release it soon as 16 November is standing on an edge.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think SA will release any information on 16 November. In their latest news announcement they have said, "Applications for the new Skilled Worker Regional (Provisional 491) visa will be open from the first week in December 2019. Further information will be published in late November."
Click to expand...

Yes..
Occupation list will be released on November end and they will start nomination on Dec. 1st week.


----------



## rituskamboj

*489 Visa*

"489 State sponsored visas
--------------------------------------

If you are granted your 489 visa BEFORE 16/11/2019 then you will need to stay in the regional areas that were defined when you applied for the 489 visa (so no change for you)

But if you are granted your 489 visa on 16/11/2019 or AFTER then you can move to anywhere defined as regional under the new definitions.

So you can live ANYWHERE except Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane"


Above was posted today on Iscah's Facebook page.

Can anyone reconfirm this that after 16-Nov-19, any 489 Visa received with state sponsorship will allow one to stay in any Regional Area in Australia and still be eligible for 887 Visa after two years?

Am I understanding this correctly?
R we eligible for Medical also? any update friends?



Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> Nope. See attached file.
> Please wait for December reopening.


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Any Update Friends?




rituskamboj said:


> "489 State sponsored visas
> --------------------------------------
> 
> If you are granted your 489 visa BEFORE 16/11/2019 then you will need to stay in the regional areas that were defined when you applied for the 489 visa (so no change for you)
> 
> But if you are granted your 489 visa on 16/11/2019 or AFTER then you can move to anywhere defined as regional under the new definitions.
> 
> So you can live ANYWHERE except Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane"
> 
> 
> Above was posted today on Iscah's Facebook page.
> 
> Can anyone reconfirm this that after 16-Nov-19, any 489 Visa received with state sponsorship will allow one to stay in any Regional Area in Australia and still be eligible for 887 Visa after two years?
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?
> R we eligible for Medical also? any update friends?


----------



## agam1993

Hi, I am planning to move to Adelaide and complete my Job ready next year and file my PR in motor mechanic in SA. Does anyone know at how much point you will get an invite in SA ?


----------



## SL_EXPAT

rituskamboj said:


> "489 State sponsored visas
> --------------------------------------
> 
> If you are granted your 489 visa BEFORE 16/11/2019 then you will need to stay in the regional areas that were defined when you applied for the 489 visa (so no change for you)
> 
> But if you are granted your 489 visa on 16/11/2019 or AFTER then you can move to anywhere defined as regional under the new definitions.
> 
> So you can live ANYWHERE except Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane"
> 
> 
> Above was posted today on Iscah's Facebook page.
> 
> Can anyone reconfirm this that after 16-Nov-19, any 489 Visa received with state sponsorship will allow one to stay in any Regional Area in Australia and still be eligible for 887 Visa after two years?
> 
> Am I understanding this correctly?
> R we eligible for Medical also? any update friends?


The two year commitment to state still applies. If you move out from the sponsoring state prior to two years without state approval , at the point of applying for 887 visa the state can make objections.


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Yes, you are right, the State restriction still implies. If one wants to move they have to Inform and justify the reason to move. Only after a valid justification one can be allowed to move to other regional area.




SL_EXPAT said:


> The two year commitment to state still applies. If you move out from the sponsoring state prior to two years without state approval , at the point of applying for 887 visa the state can make objections.


----------



## singlarun

For SA in 489, 3 years of work experience in (263312) Telecom N/w Engineer category should be any 3 years of experience we can show in the last 10 years or it specifically meant for work experience in the last 3 years only?


----------



## Sukin

Hi,
It is mentioned on SA website that,Immigration SA will be temporarily closing applications for State Nominated visa (subclass 190) from 11am on 15 November 2019 and will re-open from the first week in December.

Is this belongs to the new applicants alone or, for people who have applied more than 2 months ago?
Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

*Family Sponsor 491 Visa*

Does anyone here know about the procedure for 491 Family Sponsored visa application.
The process is clear to me until lodging EOI. But I want to know at what stage do we need to prove relationship with the sponsor and how an eligible relative actually sponsors someone? By filing an application form or sending email to DHA?
Can someone guide me about this?

Thanks.


----------



## Arjun_123

Sukin said:


> Hi,
> It is mentioned on SA website that,Immigration SA will be temporarily closing applications for State Nominated visa (subclass 190) from 11am on 15 November 2019 and will re-open from the first week in December.
> 
> Is this belongs to the new applicants alone or, for people who have applied more than 2 months ago?
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Applications submitted will be assessed & when programme will re-open new rules will be applied to new applicants that's has no relevance with old applicants.
Thanks


----------



## Sukin

Arjun_123 said:


> Applications submitted will be assessed & when programme will re-open new rules will be applied to new applicants that's has no relevance with old applicants.
> Thanks


Thank you Arjun for your Clarification.

One more clarification:
When I applied SA nomination, I applied with 65 points.
But there is a change in my points after the changes from 16/11/2019. The increased point has been updated in EOI by SkillSelect itself.

Will SA consider the new points by itself or Would I have to amend the SA application lodged back in September?, if I amend, does it affect the processing time for Nomination?
Please advise.
thanks in advance.

Thanks.


----------



## LordD

agam1993 said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to Adelaide and complete my Job ready next year and file my PR in motor mechanic in SA. Does anyone know at how much point you will get an invite in SA ?


It is currently 65, however, rumor has it they are thinking to raise that to 70; will just have to wait to see what they decide once they reopen.


----------



## LordD

Sukin said:


> Hi,
> It is mentioned on SA website that,Immigration SA will be temporarily closing applications for State Nominated visa (subclass 190) from 11am on 15 November 2019 and will re-open from the first week in December.
> 
> Is this belongs to the new applicants alone or, for people who have applied more than 2 months ago?
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


That was for any new applicants.


----------



## LordD

Sukin said:


> Thank you Arjun for your Clarification.
> 
> One more clarification:
> When I applied SA nomination, I applied with 65 points.
> But there is a change in my points after the changes from 16/11/2019. The increased point has been updated in EOI by SkillSelect itself.
> 
> Will SA consider the new points by itself or Would I have to amend the SA application lodged back in September?, if I amend, does it affect the processing time for Nomination?
> Please advise.
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks.


According to their website points are locked in at time of application, therefore, can't be changed.


----------



## prabu.23287

tnk009 said:


> Check SA site to see what are criteria for your occupation.
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations
> 
> If you fulfil their requirements, then you have to lodge the application with SA on their webiste and pay AUD200 and tag the EOI that you have created for SA.
> 
> Unless you pay the fee, you are not in the queue.



I have 80 points without SS now. I am thinking to apply 190 visa for SA, however, I could see that it is under a special category, which is updated as applicable only to people who are currently living in SA. So the people from off-shore can't be eligible to apply for the visa?


----------



## Arjun_123

prabu.23287 said:


> tnk009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check SA site to see what are criteria for your occupation.
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations
> 
> If you fulfil their requirements, then you have to lodge the application with SA on their webiste and pay AUD200 and tag the EOI that you have created for SA.
> 
> Unless you pay the fee, you are not in the queue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 80 points without SS now. I am thinking to apply 190 visa for SA, however, I could see that it is under a special category, which is updated as applicable only to people who are currently living in SA. So the people from off-shore can't be eligible to apply for the visa?
Click to expand...

Yes only South Austral residents are eligible to apply for that
Btw what's your ANZSCO?


----------



## prabu.23287

arjun_123 said:


> yes only south austral residents are eligible to apply for that
> btw what's your anzsco?


263111


----------



## tnk009

prabu.23287 said:


> I have 80 points without SS now. I am thinking to apply 190 visa for SA, however, I could see that it is under a special category, which is updated as applicable only to people who are currently living in SA. So the people from off-shore can't be eligible to apply for the visa?


Wait till they reopen in the first week of Dec'19. Keep checking their site.


----------



## Chini

Dear All
With grace of God got visa today 
Timeline 
applied on 4 July 2019
Invited on 23 August 
Visa applied 31 August with PCC and Hc
Got visa on 26 November 
SA 489
No CO contact


----------



## soheil_ershadi

Chini said:


> Dear All
> With grace of God got visa today
> Timeline
> applied on 4 July 2019
> Invited on 23 August
> Visa applied 31 August with PCC and Hc
> Got visa on 26 November
> SA 489
> No CO contact


Congrats. I also lodged my application on 30 August when do you think I will get mine? 
and What is your occupation ?


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Hi, Congratulations,

Could you please share your jobcode.



Chini said:


> Dear All
> With grace of God got visa today
> Timeline
> applied on 4 July 2019
> Invited on 23 August
> Visa applied 31 August with PCC and Hc
> Got visa on 26 November
> SA 489
> No CO contact


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

I hope u ll get soon, bcoz they r clearing Aug Files fast......


soheil_ershadi said:


> Congrats. I also lodged my application on 30 August when do you think I will get mine?
> and What is your occupation ?


----------



## Khurram86sa

Chini said:


> Dear All
> With grace of God got visa today
> Timeline
> applied on 4 July 2019
> Invited on 23 August
> Visa applied 31 August with PCC and Hc
> Got visa on 26 November
> SA 489
> No CO contact


Many Congrats on your grant!! Can you be kind enough to share your documents list which you uploaded with your Visa application. thanks


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Congratulation for the new journey of your life.
R u from Chandigarh, and also could you share your jobcode?



Chini said:


> Dear All
> With grace of God got visa today
> Timeline
> applied on 4 July 2019
> Invited on 23 August
> Visa applied 31 August with PCC and Hc
> Got visa on 26 November
> SA 489
> No CO contact


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Any update Friends?


----------



## rituskamboj

any update friends?


----------



## Realy85

Still waiting dear and worried due to Christmas upcoming and holiday period


----------



## piyush1132003

Did anyone from IT get job in SA as 489 visa holder? 
Not getting much information from job sites/LinkedIn.
Will anyone of you be able to provide some insight? 

IT - BA, SA, Testing, Java and similar general profiles.


----------



## Not_so_great_guy

Can anyone clarify this to me?

For 233513 on South Australia’s Website, it mentions the following requirements.

Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); 3 years' work experience in field; Not available for High Points nomination from 04/07/2019; Not available for Chain Migration nomination from 04/07/2019; Provisional 491 visa only - 190 nomination offered to applicants under specific circumstances only (see 3.5)

From above, I conclude that 190 nomination will be offered to applicants under special circumstances, however for 491 Provisional visa, no such condition is required like already living in South Australia etc. Just plain offshore applicant having never been to Australia can apply.

Is this correct?


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Share ur no, ill add u to IT Group Adelaide.

When did u get ur grant nyways?



piyush1132003 said:


> Did anyone from IT get job in SA as 489 visa holder?
> Not getting much information from job sites/LinkedIn.
> Will anyone of you be able to provide some insight?
> 
> IT - BA, SA, Testing, Java and similar general profiles.


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Same here, i was also expecting before 15th Dec, but now it dont seems possible :-(


Realy85 said:


> Still waiting dear and worried due to Christmas upcoming and holiday period


----------



## Realy85

rituskamboj said:


> Same here, i was also expecting before 15th Dec, but now it dont seems possible 😞
> 
> 
> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting dear and worried due to Christmas upcoming and holiday period
Click to expand...

Let's pray now and fingers crossed


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Thanksyou friends for all your support, i got grant today


----------



## khirve

rituskamboj said:


> Share ur no, ill add u to IT Group Adelaide.
> 
> When did u get ur grant nyways?


Hi rituskamboj

Could you add me also in IT group Adelaide ? please let me know the process. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## _enkay_

rituskamboj said:


> Thanksyou friends for all your support, i got grant today


Congratulations dear 

What is your job code and when did you file for visa? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant.trisal

rituskamboj said:


> Thanksyou friends for all your support, i got grant today


 Congratulations!


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Hi, I can add u . U need to give ur mobile no to me?



khirve said:


> Hi rituskamboj
> 
> Could you add me also in IT group Adelaide ? please let me know the process.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

I applied on 2nd Sep.

SOtware Tester



_enkay_ said:


> Congratulations dear
> 
> What is your job code and when did you file for visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rituskamboj

*Subclass 489 SA*

Thanksyou and All the best



nishant.trisal said:


> Congratulations!


----------



## khirve

rituskamboj said:


> Hi, I can add u . U need to give ur mobile no to me?


Hi rituskamboj,

My number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
Thanks in advance. 

I am also software tester and waiting for the grant.

Best regards


----------



## palathi

Please add me too in SA group.. I am system analyst moving on Jan 12th to Adelaide..


----------



## palathi

+<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*.. This is my number


----------



## man2018

Hello forum

Can a mara agent help us in getting a invite. I mean do they have contacts with dha to recommed any candidate

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

man2018 said:


> Hello forum
> 
> Can a mara agent help us in getting a invite. I mean do they have contacts with dha to recommed any candidate
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


Nope, they cannot.


----------



## man2018

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nope, they cannot.


Thank you.. also what is cutoff for victoria for a mechanical engineer 233512. I applied last year with 70 points and updated this november with 80 points what are the chances i have more than 10 years exp and superior english. Will i get an invite. I am waiting since long.

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

man2018 said:


> Thank you.. also what is cutoff for victoria for a mechanical engineer 233512. I applied last year with 70 points and updated this november with 80 points what are the chances i have more than 10 years exp and superior english. Will i get an invite. I am waiting since long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


No states have cutoffs for sponsorship
They can invite someone with 60 points and not someone with 100 in the same anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## bra1n5ap

I got CO contact today asking for a police clearance certificate. Lodged my 190 visa last October 26, 2019 with 60+5 points.


----------



## man2018

bra1n5ap said:


> I got CO contact today asking for a police clearance certificate. Lodged my 190 visa last October 26, 2019 with 60+5 points.


Congrats bro for which code.

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## bra1n5ap

man2018 said:


> bra1n5ap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got CO contact today asking for a police clearance certificate. Lodged my 190 visa last October 26, 2019 with 60+5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro for which code.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

thank bro. 252411


----------



## guru.6623

*Possibility for south Australia state sponsorship*

Hi Experts,

Below is my situation,

I landed in SA before a month (Nov-2019). I already worked in VIC for almost a year.

I currently have 65 points. I want to know the possibility of applying south Australia state sponsorship visa . What is the possibility of getting it. If No, what do be done to obtain one. Please guide me.

Note: I am looking for occupation '225212'

Regards,
Guru


----------



## tnk009

guru.6623 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Below is my situation,
> 
> I landed in SA before a month (Nov-2019). I already worked in VIC for almost a year.
> 
> I currently have 65 points. I want to know the possibility of applying south Australia state sponsorship visa . What is the possibility of getting it. If No, what do be done to obtain one. Please guide me.
> 
> Note: I am looking for occupation '225212'
> 
> Regards,
> Guru


You might be eligible only after working for the last 6 months in SA. Check out below:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/ski...irements/currently-working-in-south-australia

Good luck!!


----------



## Ashish_6891

*489 Job Query*

Hello Friends,

Please help understand if I can move to SA (Adelaide) with my current job if my employer agrees?

Can I work under my current employer? Will that justify the PR 887 VISA condition in future if I work from Adelaide?

Do I need to continue my current job as a contractor or what is the procedure to continue the same job after moving to Adelaide SA on 489 VISA.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GSM82

Hello guys!!

Just received my grant, after 110 days!

Thank you all for your help!!

Here is my timeline:

ANZSCO Code 263111

ACS Applied - 15/12/2017
ACS Results - 09/02/2018
PTE-A - 3rd Attempt - L83 R90 S90 W88
489 SA - EOI 80 Points - 18/06/2019
489 SA - ITA - 17/08/2019
489 SA - Visa Lodged - 18/09/2019
489 SA - Medicals and PCC - 30/09/2019
489 SA - Visa Grant - 06/01/2020 

// Age 25 - BSc 15 - XP 10 - PTE 20 \\


----------



## Realy85

GSM82 said:


> Hello guys!!
> 
> Just received my grant, after 110 days!
> 
> Thank you all for your help!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO Code 263111
> 
> ACS Applied - 15/12/2017
> ACS Results - 09/02/2018
> PTE-A - 3rd Attempt - L83 R90 S90 W88
> 489 SA - EOI 80 Points - 18/06/2019
> 489 SA - ITA - 17/08/2019
> 489 SA - Visa Lodged - 18/09/2019
> 489 SA - Medicals and PCC - 30/09/2019
> 489 SA - Visa Grant - 06/01/2020
> 
> // Age 25 - BSc 15 - XP 10 - PTE 20 \\


Congrats and are you onshore or offshore
All the best for your journey. So glad to know about your grant.


----------



## GSM82

Realy85 said:


> Congrats and are you onshore or offshore
> All the best for your journey. So glad to know about your grant.


Thanks mate.

I'm offshore.


----------



## jash_9999

Congratulations for your grant.... 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## khirve

GSM82 said:


> Hello guys!!
> 
> Just received my grant, after 110 days!
> 
> Thank you all for your help!!
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO Code 263111
> 
> ACS Applied - 15/12/2017
> ACS Results - 09/02/2018
> PTE-A - 3rd Attempt - L83 R90 S90 W88
> 489 SA - EOI 80 Points - 18/06/2019
> 489 SA - ITA - 17/08/2019
> 489 SA - Visa Lodged - 18/09/2019
> 489 SA - Medicals and PCC - 30/09/2019
> 489 SA - Visa Grant - 06/01/2020
> 
> // Age 25 - BSc 15 - XP 10 - PTE 20 \\



Congrats !! and what is your First entry date ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## GSM82

khirve said:


> congrats !! And what is your first entry date ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


06/01/2021


----------



## Realy85

Is it you individual applicant or family?


----------



## shahzaib100

GSM82 said:


> 06/01/2021


Does this mean, you have to enter Australia ( SA) before 06/01/2021? Have they given you 1 year's time? how come? normally it is 6 months I think.


----------



## fakhruddin

shahzaib100 said:


> Does this mean, you have to enter Australia ( SA) before 06/01/2021? Have they given you 1 year's time? how come? normally it is 6 months I think.


No its 1 year.


----------



## shahzaib100

Can anybody please tell me about 190 Specific conditions for Offshore applicant. I am always confused about this. 
I have applied for ICT Customer Support Officer for skill assessment and I hope I shall get it. Now under this occupation, it is written that offshore applicants must have 75 points. 
If I want to apply for 190 VISA for ICT Customer Support Officer, I must have high Scores, 8 years of experience and Superior English. Now, what does this High Score means? Does this means I should have 95 points for 190 VISA on DHA website or does it mean that I should have 75 points for 190 Visa. 
If it is 95 points, why would someone apply 190 and not 189.


----------



## cuongvh3

shahzaib100 said:


> Can anybody please tell me about 190 Specific conditions for Offshore applicant. I am always confused about this.
> I have applied for ICT Customer Support Officer for skill assessment and I hope I shall get it. Now under this occupation, it is written that offshore applicants must have 75 points.
> If I want to apply for 190 VISA for ICT Customer Support Officer, I must have high Scores, 8 years of experience and Superior English. Now, what does this High Score means? Does this means I should have 95 points for 190 VISA on DHA website or does it mean that I should have 75 points for 190 Visa.
> If it is 95 points, why would someone apply 190 and not 189.


My understanding is that you will need 90+5 points to apply for 190 at the moment.
And ICT Customer Support Officer 313112 is in STSOL (short term list), so you won't be able to apply for 189.
Good thing is that, before Dec 2019, South Australia allowed 313112 to apply only for 489/491, now 313112 applicants can apply for 190 as well which is great. You can expect high point requirement to be removed in Jul 2020.

Have a look at Queensland as well; as of Jul 2019, 313112 applicants can apply 190 at QLD without a job offer; the same situation in Nov 2019 when QLD re-opened for nomination. You cannot apply for 190 QLD at the moment as far as I remember, but you can hope for Jul 2020.

Cheer.


----------



## shahzaib100

cuongvh3 said:


> My understanding is that you will need 90+5 points to apply for 190 at the moment.
> And ICT Customer Support Officer 313112 is in STSOL (short term list), so you won't be able to apply for 189.
> Good thing is that, before Dec 2019, South Australia allowed 313112 to apply only for 489/491, now 313112 applicants can apply for 190 as well which is great. You can expect high point requirement to be removed in Jul 2020.
> 
> Have a look at Queensland as well; as of Jul 2019, 313112 applicants can apply 190 at QLD without a job offer; the same situation in Nov 2019 when QLD re-opened for nomination. You cannot apply for 190 QLD at the moment as far as I remember, but you can hope for Jul 2020.
> 
> Cheer.


Thank you, brother, for your detailed reply. I just have one last query.

When you applied for nomination for South Australia with code 313112, did you apply without MPA( Migration Point Advice). What level of education did you select in your EOI since there were no points advise?


----------



## cuongvh3

shahzaib100 said:


> Thank you, brother, for your detailed reply. I just have one last query.
> 
> When you applied for nomination for South Australia with code 313112, did you apply without MPA( Migration Point Advice). What level of education did you select in your EOI since there were no points advise?


Hi shahzaib100,

I didn't apply for MPA. I got another skill assessment by ACS which clearly states it's comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing, hence I selected Bachelor in my EOI.
I hope this help.

Cheer.


----------



## shahzaib100

cuongvh3 said:


> Hi shahzaib100,
> 
> I didn't apply for MPA. I got another skill assessment by ACS which clearly states it's comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing, hence I selected Bachelor in my EOI.
> I hope this help.
> 
> Cheer.


Thank you dear for all the answers. I also have a successful assessment from ACS where my degree is considered as AQF bachelor. So, I shall also not apply for MPA.


----------



## risingstar123

Hi,

I have got my 489 visa grant and now planning to travel Australia (first entry) immediately from Singapore.
I have one doubt, since 489 is a Regional visa do I have to travel directly to the state I have visa for?
I have 489 Visa for South Australia, so the flight I am planning to book would be a connecting flight from Singapore to Perth to Adelaide.
Would there be any issues?

Regards


----------



## Realy85

risingstar123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my 489 visa grant and now planning to travel Australia (first entry) immediately from Singapore.
> I have one doubt, since 489 is a Regional visa do I have to travel directly to the state I have visa for?
> I have 489 Visa for South Australia, so the flight I am planning to book would be a connecting flight from Singapore to Perth to Adelaide.
> Would there be any issues?
> 
> Regards


Congrats dear

Can you share your timelines??
When did you get your visa?


----------



## GSM82

Realy85 said:


> Is it you individual applicant or family?


Me and the missus!


----------



## GSM82

shahzaib100 said:


> Does this mean, you have to enter Australia ( SA) before 06/01/2021? Have they given you 1 year's time? how come? normally it is 6 months I think.


It changed to 1 year for some time now.


----------



## GSM82

risingstar123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my 489 visa grant and now planning to travel Australia (first entry) immediately from Singapore.
> I have one doubt, since 489 is a Regional visa do I have to travel directly to the state I have visa for?
> I have 489 Visa for South Australia, so the flight I am planning to book would be a connecting flight from Singapore to Perth to Adelaide.
> Would there be any issues?
> 
> Regards


Congrats mate.

No, you just have to inform SA government when you'll arrive in Adelaide.

The flight i'm booking lands in Sydney 1st.


----------



## shahzaib100

GSM82 said:


> It changed to 1 year for some time now.


Thanks for the info. I think it is a good step.


----------



## fakhruddin

My 4 years struggle to FINALLY get a DIRECT GRANT: :clap2::clap2:

IELTS:
1st Attempt: January 9, 2016 
2nd Attempt: Saturday, January 20, 2018 
3rd Attempt: Saturday, April 21, 2018 

PTE:
1st Attempt: Tuesday, September 4, 2018‎ 
2nd Attempt: ‎Friday, October 5, 2018‎ 
3rd Attempt: Tuesday, January 8, 2019‎  Given up!

ACS Initiated: Sat, May 5, 2018
Add Docs Requested: Mon, Jun 25, 2018
ACS Result: Wed, Jul 4, 2018

EOI Submitted: 29th June 2019
Invitation Received: 23 Aug 2019
Application Submitted: Sun, Sep 8, 2019

With Grace of Allah and His Mercy, hamd and shukar, Direct Grant:
Granted: 22 January 2020 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## shahzaib100

fakhruddin said:


> My 4 years struggle to FINALLY get a DIRECT GRANT: :clap2::clap2:
> 
> IELTS:
> 1st Attempt: January 9, 2016
> 2nd Attempt: Saturday, January 20, 2018
> 3rd Attempt: Saturday, April 21, 2018
> 
> PTE:
> 1st Attempt: Tuesday, September 4, 2018‎
> 2nd Attempt: ‎Friday, October 5, 2018‎
> 3rd Attempt: Tuesday, January 8, 2019‎  Given up!
> 
> ACS Initiated: Sat, May 5, 2018
> Add Docs Requested: Mon, Jun 25, 2018
> ACS Result: Wed, Jul 4, 2018
> 
> EOI Submitted: 29th June 2019
> Invitation Received: 23 Aug 2019
> Application Submitted: Sun, Sep 8, 2019
> 
> With Grace of Allah and His Mercy, hamd and shukar, Direct Grant:
> Granted: 22 January 2020 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi bro,

Can you please mention your occupation and visa subclass?


----------



## shahzaib100

fakhruddin said:


> My 4 years struggle to FINALLY get a DIRECT GRANT: :clap2::clap2:
> 
> IELTS:
> 1st Attempt: January 9, 2016
> 2nd Attempt: Saturday, January 20, 2018
> 3rd Attempt: Saturday, April 21, 2018
> 
> PTE:
> 1st Attempt: Tuesday, September 4, 2018‎
> 2nd Attempt: ‎Friday, October 5, 2018‎
> 3rd Attempt: Tuesday, January 8, 2019‎  Given up!
> 
> ACS Initiated: Sat, May 5, 2018
> Add Docs Requested: Mon, Jun 25, 2018
> ACS Result: Wed, Jul 4, 2018
> 
> EOI Submitted: 29th June 2019
> Invitation Received: 23 Aug 2019
> Application Submitted: Sun, Sep 8, 2019
> 
> With Grace of Allah and His Mercy, hamd and shukar, Direct Grant:
> Granted: 22 January 2020 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


btw many congratulations...


----------



## guru.6623

Hi Experts,

Just a simple question, where can I find the '261111 - business analyst' South Australia state sponsorship current trend. 

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Guru


----------



## Arjun_123

Hie..
Need some advice...
If occupation is closed and special conditions has applied but someone has a genuine job offer from SA employer
Will SA accept Nomination application?


----------



## fakhruddin

Its 261312 SA 489



shahzaib100 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Can you please mention your occupation and visa subclass?


----------



## Arjun_123

Arjun_123 said:


> Hie..
> Need some advice...
> If occupation is closed and special conditions has applied but someone has a genuine job offer from SA employer
> Will SA accept Nomination application?


Any one has any Idea about it?


----------



## tnk009

Arjun_123 said:


> Any one has any Idea about it?


No harm in trying. Nothing to lose. Isn't it?


----------



## GARRY_2015

Hi everyone,

Can anyone clear me

I have 3 years of experience and all three years have been deducted by vettasess as my qualification degree is not relevant for occupation. So they deducted 3 years.

So can I apply for south Australia state sponsorship?


----------



## Arjun_123

GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone clear me
> 
> I have 3 years of experience and all three years have been deducted by vettasess as my qualification degree is not relevant for occupation. So they deducted 3 years.
> 
> So can I apply for south Australia state sponsorship?


Please do mention your ANZSCO


----------



## GARRY_2015

121216


----------



## minaando

Has anyone received 190 invitation from SA for 2613 recently?


----------



## Ash_21

Hi all, trying to decide whether to apply for South Australia state sponsorship...
Please advise: the high points requirement of 95 points - will it ever decrease in the future, even if temporary? I see it was lower then went up and up again in 2019.

My occupation (234514) as far as I can see is eligible: "Provisional 491 visa only - 190 nomination offered to applicants under specific circumstances only (see 3.5)".
So for 491 I've got 85+15 but for 190 it's 85+5. So while I have superior English and 8 years experience I only have 90 points (ALWAYS that 5 points short ) 

So will the required 95 high points drop? How often does SA revise their requirements? And then is there the chance your occupation will be removed from their lists anytime soon considering this list was from Dec 2019?

My options are cross fingers for a 189 or 190 (NSW) or try SA or ACT 491 it seems. Choices choices...


----------



## cuongvh3

Hi, the requirements will probably change in Jul 2020.


----------



## shahzaib100

You have a good points score. I would suggest waiting until July 2020. I cant understand why would someone apply for SA 190 VISA if they have 90 ( Individual) points. Instead, he would prefer to apply for 189.



Ash_21 said:


> Hi all, trying to decide whether to apply for South Australia state sponsorship...
> Please advise: the high points requirement of 95 points - will it ever decrease in the future, even if temporary? I see it was lower then went up and up again in 2019.
> 
> My occupation (234514) as far as I can see is eligible: "Provisional 491 visa only - 190 nomination offered to applicants under specific circumstances only (see 3.5)".
> So for 491 I've got 85+15 but for 190 it's 85+5. So while I have superior English and 8 years experience I only have 90 points (ALWAYS that 5 points short )
> 
> So will the required 95 high points drop? How often does SA revise their requirements? And then is there the chance your occupation will be removed from their lists anytime soon considering this list was from Dec 2019?
> 
> My options are cross fingers for a 189 or 190 (NSW) or try SA or ACT 491 it seems. Choices choices...


----------



## bra1n5ap

@GARRY_2015 You can still apply for SA under 491 sponsorship as long as you meet the minimum score set by DHA. There is no experience required for your occupation. However, your occupation falls under special conditions. They will re-open it again for the next fiscal year, sometime in July.


----------



## ashrafali

Can anyone please him me getting into SA wattsapp group, I recently got invited by SA. I just need to get updated


----------



## gsr_2339

Hi i have got 80 points (offshore) for 233914 Engineering Technologist. I am a bit confused about the conditions below:
1. itshows that my occupation is in supplementary skill list and to access that list one should fulfill the condition of high points of 95 
2. However, when i checked the list it is showing for 233914 not available for high points from sep 2019, provisional 491 visa only , 3 yrs exp, 190 need to meet some conditions

My question is inorder to access that list one should have high points if at all one meets the high points it is showing not available for high points so am i eligible for 491 or not it is a bit confusing for me it would be great if anyone clarify my quries

Thanks


----------



## Gauranga1988

*SA 491 Sponsorhip - 261313*

Hi folks,

I went through SA immigration website and found that for SOL ID 261313 it says:
Not available for high points nomination..

Does it mean for this occupation, one cannot apply for 491 state sponsorship?

TIA.


----------



## shriya.saran08

Can someone please help me understand the following with respect to Anzsco code-224712-org and methods analyst

1.Does SA issue invites for this code?Even though I see this role listed in the state nominated occupations for SA,I couldn't find info on the invites on any of the forums
2.what are the typical cut off scores like for SA for this skill


----------



## shabaranks

*ICT Customer Support Officer 313112*

Hi All, 

I am trying to assist my brother with skill assessment for ICT Customer Support Officer 313112 assessed by TRA. I understand this occupation is on SA List for 491.

He has an overseas B.Sc. degree in Information Technology with 2 years experience as an employee and 3 years experience as self employed as an ICT Customer Support Officer. I understand his overseas degree has to be equivalent to an Australian associate degree or diploma for positive assessment. 

I have read through the requirements on TRA Website. If anyone has assessed positively for this occupation, your advise and contribution will be highly appreciated. Thank you for your kind assistance in advance.


----------



## mandyzdreams

I have obtained a +ve skill assessment from ACS as a Software Tester (261314) and my husband Software Engineer for 2years 9 months (w/o ACS deductions) . I have passed PTE with 79+ in each band. Husband is yet to take PTE(can score 51+).
Total points=90 
(Age=30, Qualification=15, Experience=0, English=20, Husband's Skill & PTE=10 and SS=15)
Please help me with the queries.

1. what states have a particular date for opening Nominations?
2. How can know when each state open nominations? Any specific websites that declare the day?
3. Do we have to pay state sponsership fee when lodging EOI in-state website or after getting an invite? ( I know we don't have to pay for VIC)

Currently planning to apply SA 491 when nominations are opened in July and VIC 190 when 3 years are completed in July.


----------



## mandyzdreams

Gauranga1988 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I went through SA immigration website and found that for SOL ID 261313 it says:
> Not available for high points nomination..
> 
> Does it mean for this occupation, one cannot apply for 491 state sponsorship?
> 
> TIA.


it's not available to apply if the applicant has 90 or more points. 
How much points do you have?

Currently, Software Engineer is not available to apply. You have to wait till July,2020 when nominations are open.


----------



## NB

shanimandila said:


> I have obtained a +ve skill assessment from ACS as a Software Tester (261314) and my husband Software Engineer for 2years 9 months (w/o ACS deductions) . I have passed PTE with 79+ in each band. Husband is yet to take PTE(can score 51+).
> Total points=90
> (Age=30, Qualification=15, Experience=0, English=20, Husband's Skill & PTE=10 and SS=15)
> Please help me with the queries.
> 
> 1. what states have a particular date for opening Nominations?
> 2. How can know when each state open nominations? Any specific websites that declare the day?
> 3. Do we have to pay state sponsership fee when lodging EOI in-state website or after getting an invite? ( I know we don't have to pay for VIC)
> 
> Currently planning to apply SA 491 when nominations are opened in July and VIC 190 when 3 years are completed in July.


Other then nsw and Vic I don’t think any other state sponsors software testers
Even nsw and Vic sponsor just a handful out of thousands who are waiting
You may have a better chance with your husband as primary under 261313

Cheers


----------



## mandyzdreams

NB said:


> Other then nsw and Vic I don’t think any other state sponsors software testers
> Even nsw and Vic sponsor just a handful out of thousands who are waiting
> You may have a better chance with your husband as primary under 261313
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your reply.
But unfortunately it's bit difficult for him to score 79+ in PTE.
I scored 79+ and that's why I'm trying. 
I hope at least I get SA.

I was told that SA is open for nominations for like 30 minutes (at least for IT). 
1. Does it send invitations to people who managed to submit EOI during that time?
2. Can I draft the EOI and keep and submit when nominations are open?
3. How can I find the time when nominations are open?


----------



## shahzaib100

Hi everyone, 

Can anyone tell if we can get a full time employment on 491 visa? I heard that employer give preference to PR holders/Citizens over temporary visa holders like 491. Is this true? If so then 491 is just a waste of time and huge money. 

I am just waiting for my nomination to be approved by SA that I submitted on 3rd June.


----------



## LordD

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell if we can get a full time employment on 491 visa? I heard that employer give preference to PR holders/Citizens over temporary visa holders like 491. Is this true? If so then 491 is just a waste of time and huge money.
> 
> I am just waiting for my nomination to be approved by SA that I submitted on 3rd June.


Landing a full time job in SA is not impossible, but there are things to consider. It is widely known that most employers prefer "Australian experience" and unless you have some kind of tie to the area or a skillset this is more outstanding than the PR/citizen then it can be a big challenge. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## shahzaib100

LordD said:


> Landing a full time job in SA is not impossible, but there are things to consider. It is widely known that most employers prefer "Australian experience" and unless you have some kind of tie to the area or a skillset this is more outstanding than the PR/citizen then it can be a big challenge. Wishing you the best of luck!


Thanks dear. Well this is a sort of relief as it is really difficult now a days to get 190 for offshore applicant. I hope govt will reduce the $53900/year taxable income condition too.


----------



## Moincue

Is SA going to open in July for nomination application? I know there is no update in the SA website yet but anyone has idea of what will happen?


----------



## Arjun_123

Moincue said:


> Is SA going to open in July for nomination application? I know there is no update in the SA website yet but anyone has idea of what will happen?


Mostly yes they will open but they make announcements last week.


----------



## Arjun_123

Arjun_123 said:


> Moincue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is SA going to open in July for nomination application? I know there is no update in the SA website yet but anyone has idea of what will happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly yes they will open but they make announcements last moment.
Click to expand...


----------



## shahzaib100

Moincue said:


> Is SA going to open in July for nomination application? I know there is no update in the SA website yet but anyone has idea of what will happen?


I am also looking at it on daily basis. Just hoping for 190. They may remove some tough conditions.


----------



## AdelaideDreaming2020

*10 Yr Employment history - State Nomination Application*

Hi all, 

I’ve read through multiple messages but didn’t quite see the answer to this question. I intend to apply for 491 when it reopens in July and have a question about the employment history. 

For non-related work experience (E.G. part time work in the last 10 years that was pre-qualification and in a completely unrelated field), do I need to provide any employment references/attachments for this employment as I am not claiming points. I am worried that if I do not include all employment then I will not be answering the question properly. But I do not hold required details (payslips, references etc.). 

Thank you in advance for help and good luck all with future applications.


----------



## NB

AdelaideDreaming2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’ve read through multiple messages but didn’t quite see the answer to this question. I intend to apply for 491 when it reopens in July and have a question about the employment history.
> 
> For non-related work experience (E.G. part time work in the last 10 years that was pre-qualification and in a completely unrelated field), do I need to provide any employment references/attachments for this employment as I am not claiming points. I am worried that if I do not include all employment then I will not be answering the question properly. But I do not hold required details (payslips, references etc.).
> 
> Thank you in advance for help and good luck all with future applications.


For state nominations you need not provide unrelated experience which you cannot substantiate
If you get the sponsorship, then enter all those details in the form 80
I am presuming that you have not entered these employment details in the Skillselect EOI 

Cheers


----------



## AdelaideDreaming2020

The EOI is still in draft form (To be submitted this week).

This is where I get confused, Both the EOI and the State Nomination Form ask for ‘ALL Employment’ in the last 10 years and provide a tick box for unrelated occupation.


----------



## fugitive_4u

AdelaideDreaming2020 said:


> The EOI is still in draft form (To be submitted this week).
> 
> This is where I get confused, Both the EOI and the State Nomination Form ask for ‘ALL Employment’ in the last 10 years and provide a tick box for unrelated occupation.


Yes, do fill all employment for 10 years and mark the ones that you dont wish to claim as unrelated occupation. During Visa application, you need not substantiate these employment with any documentation.


----------



## mandyzdreams

1. Can someone tell me the time (at least day or night ) when SA Nominations was opened last year? (Please mention the timezone)

2. Does it open for different occupations at different times?

I'm a Software Tester (251314)
Cheers


----------



## khoaduong

shanimandila said:


> 1. Can someone tell me the time (at least day or night ) when SA Nominations was opened last year? (Please mention the timezone)
> 
> 2. Does it open for different occupations at different times?
> 
> I'm a Software Tester (251314)
> Cheers


1. Last year, it opened around 12 pm - 1 pm GMT +7, but note that the website is really hard to access due to high load.

2. No, it opened for the same occupations.


----------



## Tkinuz

khoaduong said:


> shanimandila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Can someone tell me the time (at least day or night ) when SA Nominations was opened last year? (Please mention the timezone)
> 
> 2. Does it open for different occupations at different times?
> 
> I'm a Software Tester (251314)
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Last year, it opened around 12 pm - 1 pm GMT +7, but note that the website is really hard to access due to high load.
> 
> 2. No, it opened for the same occupations.
Click to expand...

Thank you for this response.Since it is hard to access does this mean its hard for applicants to submit their applications or people logged on still managed to submit?


----------



## mandyzdreams

khoaduong said:


> 1. Last year, it opened around 12 pm - 1 pm GMT +7, but note that the website is really hard to access due to high load.
> 
> 2. No, it opened for the same occupations.


khoaduong , Thank you so much for your reply.
2. Fot the second question You meant to say "All occupations were opened at the same time right?"


----------



## divyesh.sethi

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please suggest if I need to take updated employer reference letter or the R&R letter used at the time of last skill assessment can be used while uploading experience docs for submitting application on SA website. 

Note : I am working in the same organisation since last skill assessment and not claiming more points after skill assessment.
My Skill assessment was done in Oct 2018.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue

Is SA going to open for state nomination application in July?


----------



## NB

Moincue said:


> Is SA going to open for state nomination application in July?


Probably even SA may not know the answer as yet

It all depends on the federal government release of quota to the states

Cheers


----------



## AussieDJ

*190 vs 491 for occupations*



khoaduong said:


> 1. Last year, it opened around 12 pm - 1 pm GMT +7, but note that the website is really hard to access due to high load.
> 
> 2. No, it opened for the same occupations.



When the nomination window opens again, does SA generally relax some conditions in occupation list, specially conditions like : 
Provisional 491 visa only - 190 nomination offered to applicants under specific circumstances only (see 3.5) ?

If not, does it mean SA no longer approves 190 nomination for such occupations?

Thanks.


----------



## ninja87

Hi everyone.. How long does this SA state nomination (491/190) remain open for applicants? Anyone who can provide insights based on the previous year trend?

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahzaib100

ninja87 said:


> Hi everyone.. How long does this SA state nomination (491/190) remain open for applicants? Anyone who can provide insights based on the previous year trend?
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


We really cannot compare previous year trend to this FY. It seems offshore applicant will suffer for sometime.


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu

Received the following update in an Email from SA Immigration. I have subscribed to their e-mail updates. The following information is pasted as is from the e-mail.

*South Australia’s General Skilled Migration (GSM) program for the 2019/20 financial year has closed. Immigration SA will no longer be accepting application for 190/491 state nomination visas. Applications received prior to program closure will continue to be processed.

The GSM 2020/21 program year is scheduled to re-open from early August. Information relating to updated occupation lists, nomination requirements and criteria will be made available closer to program launch date.

Please subscribe to the NEWS section of our website to keep up to date with any new announcements.

Thank you for your continued support and interest in South Australia’s General Skilled Migration program.*


----------



## Moincue

Jaydeepprabhu said:


> Received the following update in an Email from SA Immigration. I have subscribed to their e-mail updates. The following information is pasted as is from the e-mail.
> 
> *South Australia’s General Skilled Migration (GSM) program for the 2019/20 financial year has closed. Immigration SA will no longer be accepting application for 190/491 state nomination visas. Applications received prior to program closure will continue to be processed.
> 
> The GSM 2020/21 program year is scheduled to re-open from early August. Information relating to updated occupation lists, nomination requirements and criteria will be made available closer to program launch date.
> 
> Please subscribe to the NEWS section of our website to keep up to date with any new announcements.
> 
> Thank you for your continued support and interest in South Australia’s General Skilled Migration program.*


Good news indeed but not sure what will happen to the offshore applicants......Hoping to get the chance to apply as the programs re-open in august......


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu

My Occupation rarely opens up. When it did open last year in SA, the traffic was so high that the application portal was crashing and by the time the payment page opened, quota was full for my profession.

So that one lost opportunity pushed me back by 1 year in the Immigration process.

I am a recruiter and the code 223112.


----------



## Smriti Sethi

Jaydeepprabhu said:


> My Occupation rarely opens up. When it did open last year in SA, the traffic was so high that the application portal was crashing and by the time the payment page opened, quota was full for my profession.
> 
> So that one lost opportunity pushed me back by 1 year in the Immigration process.
> 
> I am a recruiter and the code 223112.


Hi, 

Can you please help me to understand the difference between Recruitment consultant and Human Resource Advisor.. as both of them has same roles mentioned in ANZSCO code.


----------



## NB

Smriti Sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me to understand the difference between Recruitment consultant and Human Resource Advisor.. as both of them has same roles mentioned in ANZSCO code.


There are many ANZsco codes which have overlapping RnR 
You can choose the one which best suits you
Check which state invites more of which and decide 

Cheers


----------



## Jaydeepprabhu

Smriti Sethi said:


> Jaydeepprabhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Occupation rarely opens up. When it did open last year in SA, the traffic was so high that the application portal was crashing and by the time the payment page opened, quota was full for my profession.
> 
> So that one lost opportunity pushed me back by 1 year in the Immigration process.
> 
> I am a recruiter and the code 223112.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me to understand the difference between Recruitment consultant and Human Resource Advisor.. as both of them has same roles mentioned in ANZSCO code.
Click to expand...

I doubt that the role would be same. Although both fall under the same unit group i.e. 2231 (Human Resource Professional), both the mentioned occupations have different ANZSCO codes and slightly different role descriptions.


----------



## ozzi20

*State 190 Process*

HI All, 

I am new here and would like to understand the process of applying for 190 South Australia. Would appreciate your guidance. 

This is what I have done so far: 

I have submitted the EOI with 190 selected with South Australia as the preferred state. 
After that, I have created an account in migration.sa.gov.au website to apply for state nomination. However, this is where I get lost. I do not see any option to submit the application. 

How do I proceed from here?

Thanks in advance for your guidance.


----------



## Arjun_123

ozzi20 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am new here and would like to understand the process of applying for 190 South Australia. Would appreciate your guidance.
> 
> This is what I have done so far:
> 
> I have submitted the EOI with 190 selected with South Australia as the preferred state.
> After that, I have created an account in migration.sa.gov.au website to apply for state nomination. However, this is where I get lost. I do not see any option to submit the application.
> 
> How do I proceed from here?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your guidance.


Have you checked eligibility criteria for 491/190? Before creating an account? 
Moreover, all states including SA are closed currently so how can you submit your application?


----------



## mandyzdreams

*SA News page missing*

Where can I find the News column in the new SA website?

In the previous website there was a News page where all the updates on immigration are recorded and we could browse through the old updates as well. But I couldn't find this page in the new site. Has anyone found it?
TIA


----------



## khoaduong

shanimandila said:


> Where can I find the News column in the new SA website?
> 
> In the previous website there was a News page where all the updates on immigration are recorded and we could browse through the old updates as well. But I couldn't find this page in the new site. Has anyone found it?
> TIA


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/support-and-resources/resources


----------



## mandyzdreams

khoaduong said:


> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/support-and-resources/resources


Thanks but these are some general publications and not the kind a news agents get.

I have attached a news item. Please see.
Earlier there was an option to subscribe to these news as well. Unfortunately can't find it now.


----------



## tl92

Hi,

Is there anyone getting 190 nomination recently (apart from nurses) ?

If yes, can you please share your timeline / points? 

Thanks.


----------



## pahwashish

*Visa Sub class 489*

Hey Guys,
Hope all well.

I paid the visa fee for SC 489 for SA exactly a year ago. Now, that no timeline is mentioned against 489 on the website, does anyone have any information about the grant timelines?

Thanks.


----------



## Realy85

pahwashish said:


> Hey Guys,
> Hope all well.
> 
> I paid the visa fee for SC 489 for SA exactly a year ago. Now, that no timeline is mentioned against 489 on the website, does anyone have any information about the grant timelines?
> 
> Thanks.


Same here 
I paid visa fees on 5 Oct last year for 489 visa and status is received from day 1. No news at all.
If you get any information do update us.
Thanks


----------



## Reddyindia

pahwashish said:


> Hey Guys,
> Hope all well.
> 
> I paid the visa fee for SC 489 for SA exactly a year ago. Now, that no timeline is mentioned against 489 on the website, does anyone have any information about the grant timelines?
> 
> Thanks.





Realy85 said:


> pahwashish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Hope all well.
> 
> I paid the visa fee for SC 489 for SA exactly a year ago. Now, that no timeline is mentioned against 489 on the website, does anyone have any information about the grant timelines?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here
> I paid visa fees on 5 Oct last year for 489 visa and status is received from day 1. No news at all.
> If you get any information do update us.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Me to bro paid fee for 489 Oct 19. And status as received since day one. Its been a year don't know when it will resume. But line mentioned as u said. God knows.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen

Hi guys, I'm an architect and decided to move to South Australia seeking a chance for 190/491 invitation. Anyone knowing if this occupation is a common one that got invited before Covid 19 hits?


----------



## mandyzdreams

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi guys, I'm an architect and decided to move to South Australia seeking a chance for 190/491 invitation. Anyone knowing if this occupation is a common one that got invited before Covid 19 hits?


Hii 
It has been in 2019-2020 list (2019/20 South Australia State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL)) 
Here's 2020-2021 occupation list https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/occupation-lists/south-australia-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## akalankasl

Hi All

My friend is planning to reach adelaide end of this month.Since the flight has transit through melborne, do he need to quarantine in melbourne for 14 days and then catch a flight from melbourne to adelaide?

or else can he transit from melbourne to adelaide and quarantine there for 14 days? Please help to clarify

Also apart from filling "Travel Declaration before 72 hours" Any other thing is requried.

Please help since flight required to be booked ASAP


----------



## NB

akalankasl said:


> Hi All
> 
> My friend is planning to reach adelaide end of this month.Since the flight has transit through melborne, do he need to quarantine in melbourne for 14 days and then catch a flight from melbourne to adelaide?
> 
> or else can he transit from melbourne to adelaide and quarantine there for 14 days? Please help to clarify
> 
> Also apart from filling "Travel Declaration before 72 hours" Any other thing is requried.
> 
> Please help since flight required to be booked ASAP


He will have to quarantine in the city he lands
He cannot travel domestically till he completes the quarantine and is allowed to leave
Don’t book the Melbourne adelaide ticket as you can never be sure that you will be allowed to leave in day 14
Cheers


----------



## Xbra

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Hi guys, I'm an architect and decided to move to South Australia seeking a chance for 190/491 invitation. Anyone knowing if this occupation is a common one that got invited before Covid 19 hits?


I'm an Industrial Designer also seeking for 190/491. Planning to travel to SA either in June or early next year. So far I do not know any who has been invited yet. :/


----------



## Xbra

I have a question for the group, Is it possible to the meet the requirement criteria by working remotely but living in SA for visa 190/491? either for 6 months or 12 months?. The company is locate in Sydney but I will be working remotely. PS: there is no branch in Adelaide.


----------



## NB

Xbra said:


> I have a question for the group, Is it possible to the meet the requirement criteria by working remotely but living in SA for visa 190/491? either for 6 months or 12 months?. The company is locate in Sydney but I will be working remotely. PS: there is no branch in Adelaide.


The idea behind regional visa is that if you live and work for a local employer for 3 or more years, you will probably take root and not migrate even if you are permitted 
If you are working for a sydney employer, you will have the urge to goto sydney and hence would not be permitted 
That’s my understanding, you can consult a good Mara agent for confirmation 
Cheers


----------



## Arjun_123

Since Last update From SA on 11-05-2021 
Any Offshore got an Invite?


----------



## mandyzdreams

Arjun_123 said:


> Since Last update From SA on 11-05-2021
> Any Offshore got an Invite?


i saw few in fb groups


----------



## Arjun_123

shanimandila said:


> i saw few in fb groups


Do you know any occupations who got invited?


----------



## mandyzdreams

Arjun_123 said:


> Do you know any occupations who got invited?


Carpenter. this is all I saw. But I heard one software engineer got and it was mostly trade occupations


----------



## mandyzdreams

I have a positive skill assessment from ACS and I have always worked as a Software tester and they deducted 2 years as I'm offshore.
I'm hoping to apply to 491 SA if state opens.

In the SA State applications, we have to select how related is our occupation. (in the nominated occupation / not in the nominated occupation but closely related / not closely related to nominated occupation)

1. What is the option to select for employment before the requirement met date?
2. What is the option to select for employment after the requirement met date?

Thanks


----------



## Expat567

poxy2325 said:


> Check your occupation if you are eligible for SA . if yes then create a separate EOI in skill select and only mention SA as state. you may also separate lodge your application at SA website as well.



Hey mate 
I am in the process of applying for my skills assessment for event organiser. Wondering if you by chance had to add an additional portfolio of work of events you’ve managed. If so, would you be able to give me advice?


----------



## Arjun_123

Anyone offshore got any response for Submitted ROI in SA?


----------



## emios88

Arjun_123 said:


> Anyone offshore got any response for Submitted ROI in SA?


no chance


----------



## SAGirl19

Arjun_123 said:


> Anyone offshore got any response for Submitted ROI in SA?


The processing time for critical occupations is 2-6 weeks and 8-10 weeks for other occupations. SA only started accepting applications from offshore applicants last Tuesday & today is a public holiday in SA, so it's highly unlikely that they have started responding to offshore applicants.






Processing Times | Move to South Australia


Skilled & Business Migration make every effort to process applications as quickly as possible. To ensure a smooth application process, you will need to have all information and documentation prepared when you submit your application. Please be aware that some services relating to Skilled &...



www.migration.sa.gov.au


----------



## Bunga098

Arjun_123 said:


> Anyone offshore got any response for Submitted ROI in SA?


They requested for my CV and I submitted. I have a question? At what point do I have to pay for the ROI? I didn't see anywhere requesting payment.


----------



## kk12837

mandyzdreams said:


> i saw few in fb groups


May I know which fb groups are you in?

Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123

SAGirl19 said:


> The processing time for critical occupations is 2-6 weeks and 8-10 weeks for other occupations. SA only started accepting applications from offshore applicants last Tuesday & today is a public holiday in SA, so it's highly unlikely that they have started responding to offshore applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Processing Times | Move to South Australia
> 
> 
> Skilled & Business Migration make every effort to process applications as quickly as possible. To ensure a smooth application process, you will need to have all information and documentation prepared when you submit your application. Please be aware that some services relating to Skilled &...
> 
> 
> 
> www.migration.sa.gov.au


It is after invite!! Nd I have submitted ROI in July and another in September But no response from both!! It's been long!!


----------



## Arjun_123

Bunga098 said:


> They requested for my CV and I submitted. I have a question? At what point do I have to pay for the ROI? I didn't see anywhere requesting payment.


Once they will send you invite!! At that time may I know your occupation? Points? English proficiency?


----------



## Bunga098

Arjun_123 said:


> Once they will send you invite!! At that time may I know your occupation? Points? English proficiency?


Thank you for feedback
Occupation 232212 Surveyor
Points 90 including state nomination
PTE results L78, R75, S81, W78

How long after submitting my CV should I expect an invite?


----------



## Arjun_123

Bunga098 said:


> Thank you for feedback
> Occupation 232212 Surveyor
> Points 90 including state nomination
> PTE results L78, R75, S81, W78
> 
> How long after submitting my CV should I expect an invite?


I have been waiting since July-21 bro. So don't know when they will be processing.


----------



## Arjun_123

Any offshore got invote from SA?


----------



## timonpark

I am in NSW with 85+5 points and it will be 90+5 points this January. Do I have a chance with 190 Visa in SA? I am looking to move there next year.


----------



## jkmm

Bunga098 said:


> They requested for my CV and I submitted. I have a question? At what point do I have to pay for the ROI? I didn't see anywhere requesting payment.


Did you receive an invite after they requested your CV?


----------



## alimustafa4430

jkmm said:


> Did you receive an invite after they requested your CV?


Not yet. I applied on 3-11-2021.


----------



## jkmm

Whats your occupation and points?


----------



## bricky123

Hello guys,

I`m new here. I`m working as a bricklayer and I`m planning to apply for a 491 visa.

Can you please advise me on how many points I need to get the invitation? How long does it take after submitting EOI to receive the invitation? I calculated and I have 65-70 points, without the extra state points.

And what are these 15 extra points? Can I also get them If I`m invited?

Cheers,

Thank you!


----------



## NB

bricky123 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I`m new here. I`m working as a bricklayer and I`m planning to apply for a 491 visa.
> 
> Can you please advise me on how many points I need to get the invitation? How long does it take after submitting EOI to receive the invitation? I calculated and I have 65-70 points, without the extra state points.
> 
> And what are these 15 extra points? Can I also get them If I`m invited?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Thank you!


Each state have their own criterias for inviting applicants
Points are one of the factors but your Anzsco code , location, experience also have a role
The 15 points are added automatically to your eoi when you submit it
When you will get an invite is anybody’s guess or at all
Cheers


----------



## Kumar Penubothu

I have applied with 90 points (including state points) as Offshore applicant as a Structural Engineer (233214). I have applied on 2nd November. Same day I was requested to submit Resume. I have submitted on 5th November. So far, there is no response. Any one got any invites for Structural or Civil Engineers in SA?


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt

SA 491 invitation has started coming in guys


----------



## ssood143

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> SA 491 invitation has started coming in guys


Which occupation has started coming


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt

ssood143 said:


> Which occupation has started coming


The ones I have seen are mostly from engineering trades workers such as Fitter General, Metal Machinist, and Metal sheet trades workers


----------



## Arjun_123

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> The ones I have seen are mostly from engineering trades workers such as Fitter General, Metal Machinist, and Metal sheet trades workers


Where did you see? I applied in July-21 nd still waiting.


----------



## Arjun_123

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> The ones I have seen are mostly from engineering trades workers such as Fitter General, Metal Machinist, and Metal sheet trades workers


Where did you see? I applied in July-21 nd still waiting.


----------



## Arjun_123

Oba of Port Harcourt said:


> The ones I have seen are mostly from engineering trades workers such as Fitter General, Metal Machinist, and Metal sheet trades workers


Where did you see? I applied in July-21 nd still waiting.


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt

Arjun_123 said:


> Where did you see? I applied in July-21 nd still waiting.


Some of my friends were invited this week


----------



## Oba of Port Harcourt

Guys have DHA started processing visas for offshore applicants?


----------



## Aspirant26

Hello Everyone,

I got one query. Currently I am on Bridging Visa A as my 482 application is in Received stage. I was planning to apply for South Australia nomination and currently I am in Australia but not in South Australia. As part of registeration process, it is required to enter expiry date for current visa. As Bridging visa A has no expiry date, any pointers what expiry date should I enter in such case.


----------



## hk_BA

Anyone know if I had skill assesment 2 years back based on statuatory declaration from colleagues for roles n responsibilities. Can I submit old documents for SA application for 491 or I need to create new affidavits ?

I received preinvite today.
Occupation 224999
Points 80 +15
Offshore

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

hk_BA said:


> Anyone know if I had skill assesment 2 years back based on statuatory declaration from colleagues for roles n responsibilities. Can I submit old documents for SA application for 491 or I need to create new affidavits ?
> 
> I received preinvite today.
> Occupation 224999
> Points 80 +15
> Offshore
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


@NB could you pls help here.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

hk_BA said:


> @NB could you pls help here.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


@NB 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

hk_BA said:


> Anyone know if I had skill assesment 2 years back based on statuatory declaration from colleagues for roles n responsibilities. Can I submit old documents for SA application for 491 or I need to create new affidavits ?
> 
> I received preinvite today.
> Occupation 224999
> Points 80 +15
> Offshore
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Is the ACS assessment still valid ?
Cheers


----------



## hk_BA

NB said:


> Is the ACS assessment still valid ?
> Cheers


For code 22499 Vetassess does it. It is valid. But statuatory documents are two year old.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA

NB said:


> Is the ACS assessment still valid ?
> Cheers


Can I use same affidavit ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

hk_BA said:


> Can I use same affidavit ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I have no idea about Vetassess processes
Cheers


----------



## PKu

hk_BA said:


> Anyone know if I had skill assesment 2 years back based on statuatory declaration from colleagues for roles n responsibilities. Can I submit old documents for SA application for 491 or I need to create new affidavits ?
> 
> I received preinvite today.
> Occupation 224999
> Points 80 +15
> Offshore
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk



Hey… Firstly congrats for the invitation… All the best for application submission and outcome. Am sure it’ll be positive, and VISA will be granted very soon.
Can you please help us with the content you wrote for the question: “_*Outline how the applicant will bring new ideas, skills or innovation to South Australia and/or contribute to South Australia's Growth State priority industry sectors (maximum 400 words)*_”.
Of course, you can edit/mask the personal-content specific to your application (if any). Your small input/contribution will definitely be very significant for all of us… Please help…


----------



## hk_BA

I work in Digital health space. So I researched internet about australia digital health strategy and mentioned how my experience and skill will be beneficial to Australia. You may also quote few examples about your past projects.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kk12837

Hi, Did anyone (offshore applicant) get invitation from SA since 16/2?


----------



## e_sraj_ict_ind

Hi,
Did anyone from offshore received pre-invite for 261212 - web developer from South Australia for 491. What is the cut-off for South Australia pre-invite for SA 491 sponsorship for web developers?

Thanks


----------



## e_sraj_ict_ind

kk12837 said:


> Hi, Did anyone (offshore applicant) get invitation from SA since 16/2?


For which job code you are applying?
Even I am also interested in knowing who all are getting pre-invites for offshore category from SA.
I am applying for web developer.


----------



## e_sraj_ict_ind

Kumar Penubothu said:


> I have applied with 90 points (including state points) as Offshore applicant as a Structural Engineer (233214). I have applied on 2nd November. Same day I was requested to submit Resume. I have submitted on 5th November. So far, there is no response. Any one got any invites for Structural or Civil Engineers in SA?


Did you get any pre-invite from SA?


----------



## Soniaeffindi

Does someone tell me. What is selection criteria of SA because they don't have pool.i want to check God forbid if I will not get invitation in given time and get refusal.Than, is it possible to apply again. What will be the procedure, is there any protocol needs to follow. What are the chances with 85 graphic designer offshore?


----------



## Megalomatt

Soniaeffindi said:


> What will be the procedure, is there any protocol needs to follow. What are the chances with 85 graphic designer offshore?


South Australia have their own system for issuing invites that needs completing in addition to skillselect. You can do it from their website. They also list requirements for State Nomination.


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/occupation-lists/south-australia-skilled-occupation-list


Offshore graphic designers need a minimum of 8 years of experience to start being considered.


----------



## BTNIFTY

Hi - I applied for visa 489 and had received an invite in 2019; however the grant of visas was paused due to the pandemic. 
Now I have received communication to re-send PCC and Health results as the final step.

However I have a change in circumstance - I married this year and move with my spouse to another country in Europe.
My spouse is a PR 190 holder but his travel facility is expired.

Do I need to him as a second applicant? Will my visa grant be impacted if I disclose my marriage and change of address in a change of circumstance form?


----------

